# Jem's Journal



## Jem

*Today I did:*

Back, Biceps & Abs

10 mins X Trainer warm up

Wide Grip P/Downs 5 x 8 @ 70kgs then 3 x 10 @ 60 kgs

Underhand P/downs 3 x 8 with 7 plates [not sure what weight that is], 3 x 8 with 6 plates

Hyper Extensions 2 x 12

Barbell Rows 5 x 15 @ 30 kgs

30 mins treadmill [2 mins sprint at 'all out' pace then 1 min recovery]

[too much cardio I suppose, but I have seriously cut this down...what can I say, it's a hard habit to kick]

Ez Preacher Curl 5 x 8 on 3 plates then same on 2 plates

Twisting DB Curl 4 x 12 @ 20lbs

Hammer DB thingies same as above

Simple Crunches x 150, 50 with 2 sec hold at top

Reverse crunches x 100

Oblique crunches on that awful balance ball thing [but it works] x 50

*Diet*

Poor today....

Supps: glutamine, creatine, evening primrose oil, Q10, BCAAs

Brekkie: Whey protein shake, porridge with semi skimmed and sweetener + cinnamon, coffee

Workout as above

Post w/out shake - carb and protein mix [2 scoops with water]

Dinner: Sweet Potato with 1 tin tuna & bit of half fat grated cheese with l/fat hoummus

Protein bar

Will have casein shake before I go to bed as I have no cottage cheese

Legs tomorrow which I am really looking forward to

Any advice would be great!

Many thanks

Jem


----------



## Captain Hero

Jem said:


> Not quite sure how to start but here goes:
> 
> *Where I am at:*
> 
> Training at same gym for just over a year, about to start with a new p/t [first female I will have worked out with]
> 
> Focus has moved from cardio fitness to wanting to progress in body building
> 
> Weight training seriously [diet etc for about 3 months] - progression is slow but visible
> 
> *Goals*
> 
> 
> To get a six pack
> 
> To be lean, mean and muscular
> 
> To see how far I can push my body
> 
> To be on par with [some of] the blokes in my gym
> 
> Staying natural
> 
> To be able to do dips and chin ups !!
> 
> 
> *Stats *
> 
> 5 ft 11
> 
> 12 stone dead
> 
> Defined quads, hams & calves & glutes have really come on well, but pathetic upper body in comparison [i collapse on dips]
> 
> *Today I did:*
> 
> Back, Biceps & Abs
> 
> 10 mins X Trainer warm up
> 
> Wide Grip P/Downs 5 x 8 @ 70kgs then 3 x 10 @ 60 kgs
> 
> Underhand P/downs 3 x 8 with 7 plates [not sure what weight that is], 3 x 8 with 6 plates
> 
> Hyper Extensions 2 x 12
> 
> Barbell Rows 5 x 15 @ 30 kgs
> 
> 30 mins treadmill [2 mins sprint at 'all out' pace then 1 min recovery]
> 
> [too much cardio I suppose, but I have seriously cut this down...what can I say, it's a hard habit to kick]
> 
> Ez Preacher Curl 5 x 8 on 3 plates then same on 2 plates
> 
> Twisting DB Curl 4 x 12 @ 20lbs
> 
> Hammer DB thingies same as above
> 
> Simple Crunches x 150, 50 with 2 sec hold at top
> 
> Reverse crunches x 100
> 
> Oblique crunches on that awful balance ball thing [but it works] x 50
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> Poor today....
> 
> Supps: glutamine, creatine, evening primrose oil, Q10, BCAAs
> 
> Brekkie: Whey protein shake, porridge with semi skimmed and sweetener + cinnamon, coffee
> 
> Workout as above
> 
> Post w/out shake - carb and protein mix [2 scoops with water]
> 
> Dinner: Sweet Potato with 1 tin tuna & bit of half fat grated cheese with l/fat hoummus
> 
> Protein bar
> 
> Will have casein shake before I go to bed as I have no cottage cheese
> 
> Legs tomorrow which I am really looking forward to
> 
> Any advice would be great!
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Jem


Cool so you have been training a year yes? Any reason for the P/T? Do you feel it helps with motivation or at least pushing yourself?

Any idea how many calories your getting from that food?


----------



## Jem

for a year yes - not serious weight training until I came back from holiday Sept last and looked at the snaps though.

That was a bit of a wake up call. I saw a woman on holiday who was ripped and thought 'I could do that'

P/t because I just like to maintain good form and keep progressing - dont need help with motivation, I am well & truly addicted - its keeping me away to recover that's the problem...

I normally log calories on s/sheet with protein and carbs but not done it lately - nor am I sure what sort of kcals I should be consuming at the moment vs my routine ??

I work a 4 day split & 1 day mish mash so 5 days total

Cheers


----------



## Jem

I know there are no pics here - and I am not that shy [honest] but I cannot find the charger or lead for my camera [this still has holiday photos from August on it]

Once I have them I will post them here

cheers


----------



## Captain Hero

Jem said:


> I know there are no pics here - and I am not that shy [honest] but I cannot find the charger or lead for my camera [this still has holiday photos from August on it]
> 
> Once I have them I will post them here
> 
> cheers


Thats cool  Its more for you than anything, It will help you keep a visual record of the progress you have made. Good luck Jem!


----------



## Jem

oh but I think you just posted a photo of me on the site.....sent to some horny bloke...so I don't need to bother now.


----------



## Jem

well ok maybe that's not actually me...


----------



## Captain Hero

Jem said:


> well ok maybe that's not actually me...


 :tongue: Good job you said that as you would have the majority of males on this board PM'ing you had that been the case


----------



## Jem

ok so not at the gym today because I have been reading - lots - as per usual & was all set to go and do my legs this morning until I discovered that I have probably been overtraining for god knows how long & this combined with lots of cardio is perhaps the reason I have not been seeing as many changes as I would like.

So today as an essential part of my training I intend to do nothing, nada, zip.

What a plan!

Except that I am a bit bored already....what's a girl to do when she is home alone


----------



## cellaratt

Self discipline plays a key role in success...


----------



## Guest

Hey Jem, good luck with your journal. A few questions for you:

Do you have a set training split as yet? If so put it up.

With regards to your diet, do you know what macronutrients you are aiming for? I would also recommend that if you used a spreadsheet prev to log all your nutrition, to get back to it as its a valuable tool. I use fitday.com to log all my diet info, its a great site.

Also with pics, obv when you find your lead for your cam, whack them up. People can help identify weak areas for you to work on, things you don't see yourself. Also as said above, its a good way to log visible progress.

Also with the whole PT thing, save some ££ and just get a training partner to help you out, someone with similar goals to yourself..spend the money you save on your diet and supplements lol! Best of luck on your journey.


----------



## Jem

oh thanks so much - I am looking for the lead at the moment !

My pal was gonna come round and take some pics but she just cancelled on me so back to square 1!

My aim today is to get some up here because I need some constructive criticism I think - the more the better, so long as it's constructive of course !

I get a lot of help at my gym [its a spit and sawdust type place] and this new PT will give me free sessions for a while - I think she is looking for someone likeminded to train with really as she is competing in Midlands Figure in May. I will go and support her & I cannot wait - it will be my first show!


----------



## Jem

cellaratt said:


> Self discipline plays a key role in success...


yep totally cellaratt, thanks for your advice etc, I think self-discipline is first and foremost! without it you get nowhere....hence the reason I am at home today

I just did not realise I was doing too much


----------



## Jem

Cellaratt - the ....erm....self-discipline thing - is my mind playing tricks on me or did the true meaning of your comment go right over my head??


----------



## Jem

trying not to get too bogged down in nutrition because it can become a bloomin' science just deciding what to have for dinner!

But I will have a look at that site Waheed thanks

Here is my old training split which is undergoing total overhaul:

Before and during weights I included HIIT - treadmill/stepper

Day 1

Chest, shoulders and triceps

Day 2

Back, biceps & abs inclu obliques

Day 3

Legs

Day 4

Mish Mash of everything

Day 5 [optional]

Long run day - up to 10 miles - HAVE CUT THIS NOW


----------



## ElfinTan

Hi Jem!!!! Welcome to the world of journals! Something you already know but I'll just echo it....you need to cut out the long distance stuff and too much high intensity cardio if you want to build muscle. Think of ot this way....you rarely see a big muscular marathon runner. It's hard enough for us lasses to gain muscle anyway so don't let all your hard work with the weights waste away on a run. That doesn't mean your cardio has to be easy though. Wack the dreadmill on a mega incline and route march.

You might be interested in our seminar in April. I'll stick the link in. There is another lady coming from Birmingham so you could do a ride share (It's in Manchester)....i'll go and get the link!


----------



## ElfinTan

Here ya go!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/49317-olympic-gym-seminar-women-weight-training.html


----------



## Jem

Ha hello there - have been reading your wee journal and they are most amusing might I say!

Thanks for the link I will look at it now - sounds good


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumbup1: The more the merrier!


----------



## Jem

Todays achievements:

Find Camera

Find USB Lead

Find Charger

Upload Photos still on there from last year

Take new photos using auto feckin' shoot

Upload onto site

All Done!!!

Still have not got very good shots though - will have to get someone to take them for me while I pose!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Hey Jem welcome! Good luck with your goals


----------



## Rickski

Another good read yeh!!!!


----------



## Jem

Cheers for the replies & the support....

Have avoided joining for a while because I am all or nothin' kind of gal and will end up wilting away at the pc instead of getting to the gym and eating.

Feel like I'm not lurking in the shadows now that my mug is there for all to see - bit scary though, I prefer to be anonymous most of the time.


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best with this.

Diet looks very good IMO


----------



## Jem

Hello Mick - well thank you - and your opinion is much bloomin' welcomed because I read anything and everything to come up with foodie ideas, it's a source of amusement to everyone I know. It makes a change to have someone tell me I am doing it right !

Now trying to figure out what to eat for dinner

mmm lets think - would it be fish perchance?


----------



## Captain Hero

Jem said:


> Hello Mick - well thank you - and your opinion is much bloomin' welcomed because I read anything and everything to come up with foodie ideas, it's a source of amusement to everyone I know. It makes a change to have someone tell me I am doing it right !
> 
> Now trying to figure out what to eat for dinner
> 
> mmm lets think - would it be fish perchance?


Salmon?


----------



## Jem

:confused1:ha there's another possiblity ....ooh so much food so little choice...


----------



## anabolic ant

hey jem,welcome in and hope you make loads of progress and gain as much good knowledge as poss,this is a great site to come on and great people(she's alright,that one above,ooops,hey ham),loadsa info too!!!


----------



## Jem

oh hello Mr Ant, you were the one with the horn, hope you got that resolved !


----------



## Jem

Hamster said:


> Hey Jem,
> 
> Glad to see you started a journal.
> 
> Well done. :thumb:


Hello thanks Hamster, also cheers for the Visitor Message of support - I was trying to reply just to you but I got stuck, for some reason my private messaging has disappeared! x


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> oh hello Mr Ant, you were the one with the horn, hope you got that resolved !


hey jem...this matter will never be resolved as long as i'm alive...i'm still vulnerable and looking for solutions...all entrants welcome...ooops sorry,my tongue just gets the best of me...scuse the rudeness:whistling:!!!

now,please revert to your training n progress before i get too engaged in my frustrations!!!


----------



## Captain Hero

anabolic ant said:


> hey jem...this matter will never be resolved as long as i'm alive...i'm still vulnerable and looking for solutions...all entrants welcome...ooops sorry,my tongue just gets the best of me...scuse the rudeness:whistling:!!!
> 
> now,please revert to your training n progress before i get too engaged in my frustrations!!!


On a sidenote there is a thread for you in the male animal AA  :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Erm...vulnerable & tongues do not belong in the same sentence....

Training and Progress - NIL

Recovery - going very well thanks - fingers are a bit sore [from typing of course]


----------



## anabolic ant

Captain Hero said:


> On a sidenote there is a thread for you in the male animal AA  :whistling:


now that you have brought it to my attention,i will be making a quick application!!!



Jem said:


> Erm...vulnerable & tongues do not belong in the same sentence....
> 
> it does in my world...or is it cos i'm just feeling like a male slapper for a bit... :confused1: ?????
> 
> Training and Progress - NIL
> 
> Recovery - going very well thanks - fingers are a bit sore [from typing of course]


i take that as you aint trained then...and your chilling whilst recovering:cool2:!!!!

and fingers are sore...from typing...of course:thumb:


----------



## Jem

that's the one...!

On a seperate note - here is a stupid question & no doubt I will be mocked but I'll ask anyway:

It might not be related to training at all but why are my hands are so veiny all of a sudden? It seems to have happened overnight and they never calm down - they are very prominent


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> that's the one...!
> 
> On a seperate note - here is a stupid question & no doubt I will be mocked but I'll ask anyway:
> 
> It might not be related to training at all but why are my hands are so veiny all of a sudden? It seems to have happened overnight and they never calm down - they are very prominent


Have you upped your carbs?


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> that's the one...!
> 
> On a seperate note - here is a stupid question & no doubt I will be mocked but I'll ask anyway:
> 
> It might not be related to training at all but why are my hands are so veiny all of a sudden? It seems to have happened overnight and they never calm down - they are very prominent


must be the hormones and the typing...sorry,joking

maybe from training your vascularity has increased because your blood is getting pumped harder and hader(stop this)...around your body...and blood flow i guess will increase your vascularity...plus on the hands...there is little or no fat whatsoever...so veins will stay more visible miss!!!

but this may not explain it at all..and may be something completely un-related!!!


----------



## Jem

ha ha you make me laugh

you are a man obsessed - this dilemma that you have could however explain the similar dilemma suffered by some of the blokes in the gym. I now know I am not a goddess - damn - its all chemicals & cycles !!!

Mmmm veins - good or bad

I think they make my hands look 80 yrs old

It could be all the ....typing....


----------



## Jem

Oh sugar....that's what I am thinking about right now - Saturday is normally a cheat meal day so I have either fish n chips or a dessert - Dessert is sounding good!

Just looked in the cupboard though and as per Mrs Hubbard, it's bare so it looks like no cheating for me today anyway!

Had a look at your pics in your "this is not a journal" journal & wow - that's it, that's how I want to be ....gonna take years though realistically isn't it!

That Nell McAndrew bird used to be my inspiration [coz she ran & weight trained] but she has cut all her hair off and done annoying yoghurt/flatulence adverts since her hey day - she used to have a great 6 pack....

Safe to say you look much better than her

Thanks for the inspiration !


----------



## donggle

Goodluck!


----------



## Jem

thanks estfna !


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> ha ha you make me laugh
> 
> you are a man obsessed - this dilemma that you have could however explain the similar dilemma suffered by some of the blokes in the gym. I now know I am not a goddess - damn - its all chemicals & cycles !!!
> 
> Mmmm veins - good or bad
> 
> I think they make my hands look 80 yrs old
> 
> It could be all the ....typing....


you could call it obsessed but i call it hunger...

and miss,it is no dilemma...i'm just the same without the chemicals and cycles...this stuff just just makes things work at an enhanced rate...so it for e.g i see some of your leg normally my reaction of hunger would normally be 1/1000th of a second...but now,i'm at a rate of 1/1000000th of second,so warning,keep your leg out of it,or any other body part from my senses!!!!

so you see...your no less a goddess miss,you are all goddess's that train and take care of em'selves!!!

just about reaction times:lol:



Hamster said:


> Mine are like that all the time Jem,


dont put me into that hole...kee,hee...pigeon hole i meant:lol:!!!

you shouldnt gang up on me,its not fair...one at a time please,what would my mum say:lol:!!!


----------



## Jem

Just do not look at Hamster's new pics then [see "this is not a journal"] because her legs are the cats whiskers!!


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Just do not look at Hamster's new pics then [see "this is not a journal"] because her legs are the cats whiskers!!


too late,i looked...she has got good pins...good inspiration...even for me!!!!

is that how you want yours...or you into a more bigger or smaller look...just out of curiosity...what type of physique you looking for...fitness,physique or the really massive ladies size???


----------



## Jem

Mmm not quite decided on that one yet - I think fitness just at the moment but then I just want to see how far I can go naturally...push it to the limits and then who knows.

I love working on my legs because they tend to build quickly and well [not sure if that is the case for everyone & that as a matter of course the top half takes longer?]

Anyway at the moment I am just gonna go with the flow and see where it leads me....


----------



## Jem

Hamster said:


> Lol i used to do some training in Leeds when i was younger were she did.
> 
> She had a fantastic physique, think she still has but not as good as it used to be.
> 
> Great laugh she was too in her typical Yorkshire accent.


Fancy that - small world isn't it !!


----------



## Jem

Hamster said:


> Im natural too hunny...have to be to compete for the BNBF.
> 
> I love training legs...but saying that i hate the build up through the day when i know i have to go train them after work...have to get mentally ready or i end up just going through the motions to get it over with.
> 
> I always train my legs with heavy basic excersises...no fancy stuff.
> 
> You will get there!!


I read that you were natural and you are the one giving me hope because very few are at my gym. They are great and very supportive of me because they know that I am slogging away patiently & waiting, waiting, waiting.

But your size is fab and if you can do that naturally then it gives me a fighting chance as well, perhaps.

I did legs today so I will post it up in a moment as well as the advice I was given whilst chatting afterwards and it would be most appreciated if you could give me some feedback ?? x


----------



## Jem

*Smiths squats*

20kgs [5 x 12]

mixed with

*ATG Squats *

[4 x 10] + 1 set of 7 [no weight & it killed me, hence the final 7]

*Leg Press*

4 x 12 [7 plates] with both legs

1 x 8 [7 plates] single legs [hurts]

4 lengths of gym walking lunges with 20lb weights

Kickbacks [single leg, slow] with leg abducution

2 plates 4 x 10 each leg

Glute kickbacks [not sure what equipment name is, but basically you kneel on it and kick the plate back and up] 20kg @ 4 x 10 each leg

superset with lying leg curls [4 plates @ 4 x 15]

Standing single leg calf raises x 50 each leg [feeling the burn!]

Leg extensions 70kg @ 5 x 8 reps [lovin' it]

Jelly legs has left the building....


----------



## Jem

*Looking at it objectively do you think it would be better to scrap some and intensify the remainder as per below? *

ATG Squats

Leg Press

Kickbacks [single leg, slow] with leg abducution

Leg curls

Standing single leg calf raises x 50 each leg

Leg extensions

????help????


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Mmm not quite decided on that one yet - I think fitness just at the moment but then I just want to see how far I can go naturally...push it to the limits and then who knows.
> 
> I love working on my legs because they tend to build quickly and well [not sure if that is the case for everyone & that as a matter of course the top half takes longer?]
> 
> Anyway at the moment I am just gonna go with the flow and see where it leads me....


guess its a ever changing climate on what way to go!!!

i know most of us as we progress are able to see where we belong best...

guess your right...going with the flow...cos you never know what may turn up or out...you could have the genetics and potential to gain muscle easily and be super massive:clap:...or potential to become a superb fit and get into that:drool:...not that you aint already....just,oh you know what i mean before i dig myself in deeper:wacko:



Jem said:


> *Smiths squats*
> 
> 20kgs [5 x 12]
> 
> mixed with
> 
> *ATG Squats *
> 
> [4 x 10] + 1 set of 7 [no weight & it killed me, hence the final 7]
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> 4 x 12 [7 plates] with both legs
> 
> 1 x 8 [7 plates] single legs [hurts]
> 
> 4 lengths of gym walking lunges with 20lb weights
> 
> Kickbacks [single leg, slow] with leg abducution
> 
> 2 plates 4 x 10 each leg
> 
> Glute kickbacks [not sure what equipment name is, but basically you kneel on it and kick the plate back and up] 20kg @ 4 x 10 each leg
> 
> superset with lying leg curls [4 plates @ 4 x 15]
> 
> Standing single leg calf raises x 50 each leg [feeling the burn!]
> 
> Leg extensions 70kg @ 5 x 8 reps [lovin' it]
> 
> Jelly legs has left the building....


blimey,you have got some good leg strength on the leg press aint ya:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Hello there,

I dont really have anyone to compare myself to so I don't know! First time I have done single legs on it hence 1 set on each leg!!!

As for categories - yes, its early days for me have bf to bring down [which incidentally is being measured next week ..cringe]


----------



## Jem

Jem said:


> *Smiths squats*
> 
> 20kgs [5 x 12]
> 
> mixed with
> 
> *ATG Squats *
> 
> [4 x 10] + 1 set of 7 [no weight & it killed me, hence the final 7]
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> 4 x 12 [7 plates] with both legs
> 
> 1 x 8 [7 plates] single legs [hurts]
> 
> 4 lengths of gym walking lunges with 20lb weights
> 
> Kickbacks [single leg, slow] with leg abducution
> 
> 2 plates 4 x 10 each leg
> 
> Glute kickbacks [not sure what equipment name is, but basically you kneel on it and kick the plate back and up] 20kg @ 4 x 10 each leg
> 
> superset with lying leg curls [4 plates @ 4 x 15]
> 
> Standing single leg calf raises x 50 each leg [feeling the burn!]
> 
> Leg extensions 70kg @ 5 x 8 reps [lovin' it]
> 
> Jelly legs has left the building....


Forgot to add SLDL - too many sets to mention with just 20kgs because all other Barbells were gone & I was talking at the same time...


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I dont really have anyone to compare myself to so I don't know! First time I have done single legs on it hence 1 set on each leg!!!
> 
> As for categories - yes, its early days for me have bf to bring down [which incidentally is being measured next week ..cringe]


ooops you ladies n bodyfat...well you carry on sluggin away,i'm sure everything will fall into place nicely,whatever route you choose!!!




Jem said:


> Forgot to add SLDL - too many sets to mention with just 20kgs because all other Barbells were gone & I was talking at the same time...


very good leg workout,includes all the moves,cool!!!

oooops,tut tut...talking!!!!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> ooops you ladies n bodyfat...well you carry on sluggin away,i'm sure everything will fall into place nicely,whatever route you choose!!!
> 
> Hoping so - was thinking about trying that carb cycling thingymabobby to see if it works...cannot face ketosis!!
> 
> very good leg workout,includes all the moves,cool!!!
> 
> oooops,tut tut...talking!!!!


Its a bit long I think - need to compact it more I feel...But I am feckin hurtin this morning thats for sure! As for the talking - yes my jaw does hurt but men are the worst in the gym so don't even start there lol !!!


----------



## ElfinTan

:stupid:


----------



## Jem

Oook so stick to:

Squat [no smiths]

SLDL

Calf raises

Leg Ext

Is that it ?


----------



## ElfinTan

Hamster said:


> Tan,......you dare to admit to using the Smith :ban:
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## GHS

5 pages and no pics? I'm very dissapointed :sad:

Oh and good luck with your training ect......... 

GHS


----------



## Jem

Lol Yeah thanks - they are coming I just have to get current ones taken & I will be on here & open to criticism !!! what a glutton for punishment - but I think its only fair that if you show me yours, I show you mine, otherwise I cannot comment on anything!


----------



## GHS

Jem said:


> Lol Yeah thanks - they are coming I just have to get current ones taken & I will be on here & open to criticism !!! what a glutton for punishment - but I think its only fair that if you show me yours, I show you mine, otherwise I cannot comment on anything!


 Check out a proper journal if you like............ :whistling:

The link is in my signature............... :thumb:

GHS


----------



## Jem

Right, thanks Hamster - I had been told before but if someone tells you that and they have chicken legs you worry don't you?

I am gonna take your advice and do that next week - my calves are getting a bit too big for my boots now anyway lol.

From next week then can I blame you for the absolute agony that I will be in when trying to descend a flight of stairs and/or sit on the toilet? Because I can only blame myself today...


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> Check out a proper journal if you like............ :whistling:
> 
> The link is in my signature............... :thumb:
> 
> GHS


Mmmmm the cheek of the devil is in ya :devil2:


----------



## BIGSNC

Good luck with your journal and your goals you want to achieve.


----------



## Jem

:thumb :Thanks - Which gym are you at ? that looks like mine????


----------



## BIGSNC

Ironworks


----------



## Jem

:thumbup1:Hahaha you can run but you can't hide ....


----------



## BIGSNC

Is that were you train?


----------



## Jem

yep - you mean you did not know that already ?


----------



## BIGSNC

i didn't, welcome to the ironworks family :thumb:


----------



## Jem

thanks I think! been there for over a year - you must train on a night-time methinks


----------



## BIGSNC

Yeah i train in the evening that's why i probably aint seen you.


----------



## anabolic ant

Hamster said:


> I say this time and time again.
> 
> Dont over complicate training.
> 
> And lay off the smith machine...a dirty habbit you need to get out of.


ooooh we never say the S word down our way,such a dirty filthy habit,worse than crack:lol:...

i agree leave the S machine out...they are for gays...

right,where's that S machine:lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey Jem

Just happened upon your journal, good start posting one up, it will help you track your progress!

Don't feel pressured into putting pics up on here either..... they're all sods for that! Hahaha!

Best of luck with your goals hun

Kate x


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Jem
> 
> Just happened upon your journal, good start posting one up, it will help you track your progress!
> 
> Don't feel pressured into putting pics up on here either..... they're all sods for that! Hahaha!
> 
> Best of luck with your goals hun
> 
> Kate x


Aw thanks Kat everyone has been very nice & I think that to be honest it will inspire me do more if I put the pics up - the camera never lies unfortunately [unless you use photo shop of course]

Although as I have discovered already it's a small world and the shots that I put up could quite easily find their way into my gym!!

Now I know why people blank out their faces.....x


----------



## Jem

My typo Kate - the keyboard has a sticky 'm' and 'e' sorry !!


----------



## BIGSNC

Dont worry i got enough of my own comp pics on the walls in our gym so your safe


----------



## Jem

BIGSNC said:


> Dont worry i got enough of my own comp pics on the walls in our gym so your safe


:lol:Ha I would not for one minute presume that my photos would go anywhere near the walls !! [and I will have to check them out to see if I can spot you] but Craig, Bob n co. would rip the living pee out of me for a good time to come. They already said I was barking for putting myself online.......the way I see it is, its for constructive purposes alone [unlike Facebook] & the whole world does not know what I have for dinner [only a select few] :whistling:


----------



## BIGSNC

This is why this forum was set up to help people achieve their goals with help from other like minded gym goers.


----------



## Jem

Right training today went as follows:

Cardio warm up - 45 mins of uphill treadmill [12% incline, 5.4kmph] - nice and sweaty followed by 10 mins easy x-trainer

Chest & Triceps

Clean & Press - 15kg [weak] 5 x 12 [up weight & lower reps?]

Standing D/B Lateral Raises - 20 lb = 3 x 7 & 15lb = 4 x 10

Pec Dec - 7 plates [these are 1/2 normal plates I think] = 5 x 8

Chest Press: Wide Grip - 8 plates = 5 x 10

Close Grip 8 plates - 4 x 8

Incline Flyes [1 warm up set with 15 lb] then - 20lb = 4 x 10

Incline Press - 3 x 8 [5 plates] with 5 sec only rest in between sets [was told to do this but not sure why?]

Tri Rope Pulley - 2 plates 3 sets of 10

Gave up at this point as tired !!


----------



## ba baracuss

Hello mate.

I'm not much of an authority on ladies training, but that looks like a lot of volume.

Have you tried doing basic compound moves like squats, deadlifts, flat bench etc instead of lots of isolation?

You should get more muscle stimulation from less effort, less time in the gym, less cortisol, less risk of overtraining....


----------



## ElfinTan

BA I agree....too much and lateral raises are for shoulders Hun lol. Trim down your workouts a wee bit.

Chest

Flat Press

couple of warm ups the 3 sets 6-12

Incline Press

4 x6-12

Dips 3 x 8-12

Flies/Pec Dec 3x8-12

Tris

Skull Crushers 3 x 6-12

Kickback/extension 3 x 6-12

Now whether you use a barbell, dumbells or machines for your chest pressing is up to you. I like to mix it up (In fact I rarely do the same thing week in week out lol) The same thing for your skull crushers, do them lying down with a tri bar, EZ bar, straight bar or sat up with one DB in two hands. Every now and again throw in a giant set or superset.

I'd also suggest doing your cardio AFTER you weights. 10 min dreadmill warm up and then 60 mins after.


----------



## Jem

ba baracuss said:


> Hello mate.
> 
> I'm not much of an authority on ladies training, but that looks like a lot of volume.
> 
> Have you tried doing basic compound moves like squats, deadlifts, flat bench etc instead of lots of isolation?
> 
> You should get more muscle stimulation from less effort, less time in the gym, less cortisol, less risk of overtraining....


Hi and cheers - still accumulating knowledge here so every comment is welcome!!

Starting up a new programme tomorrow and so will make a note of what you have said and see what comes of it.

I know everthing I have read so far has suggested that compound moves should always be primary & isolation secondary & tbh I am not getting desired results on top half - legs are responding well & I think thats prob because I am squatting & doing SLDL as per your suggestion !!

Many thanks


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> BA I agree....too much and lateral raises are for shoulders Hun lol. Trim down your workouts a wee bit.
> 
> Chest
> 
> Flat Press
> 
> couple of warm ups the 3 sets 6-12
> 
> Incline Press
> 
> 4 x6-12
> 
> Dips 3 x 8-12
> 
> Flies/Pec Dec 3x8-12
> 
> Tris
> 
> Skull Crushers 3 x 6-12
> 
> Kickback/extension 3 x 6-12
> 
> Now whether you use a barbell, dumbells or machines for your chest pressing is up to you. I like to mix it up (In fact I rarely do the same thing week in week out lol) The same thing for your skull crushers, do them lying down with a tri bar, EZ bar, straight bar or sat up with one DB in two hands. Every now and again throw in a giant set or superset.
> 
> I'd also suggest doing your cardio AFTER you weights. 10 min dreadmill warm up and then 60 mins after.


Thanks for that - yep realised that but have not got seperate delts w/out which is something I am hoping to rectify shortly as they are frankly pathetic !

Dips - dips - woman I am not capable of doing 2 dips let alone 3 sets - but you have laid down the gauntlet and as per page 1 it is 1 of my goals [don't laugh at my weakness - I am a mere fragile laydee don't you know...]

Bloomin' cut out this cardio, cut out that cardio - I am in the midst of a cardio drought here - I love it so, I am trying ....ok will do that too:thumb:

& you have given me a whole programme while you were at it ...what a gem you are!!

Cheers

Emma x


----------



## ElfinTan

One of my targets was to be able to do dips...3 sets of 10!!!!! Get someone in the gym to spot you OR drag a bench over to the dip station....do as many dips as you can then do negatives pushing yourself back up with the bench. Keep at them....if you can only do 2 then do 5 sets of 2....then 3....then 4....keep at them nice slow and steady. And whilst you are still learning how to do them I would suggest doing them as your 1st exercise so you are fit n fresh.


----------



## GHS

Great pics Jem................... 

GHS


----------



## Jem

Will do wise one...you're a good'un giving all this advice to mere mortals Tan and if I could do that whole 'reps' business then I would but unfortunately I cannot so iou!!


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> Great pics Jem...................
> 
> GHS


ha :laugh: you are taking the mick aren't you because I have am clothed and normal not semi naked and ripped !!!


----------



## GHS

No I was saying that because I'm a sarcastic cow and didn't think you'd posted any yet :lol:

Have I missed them then?

GHS


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> No I was saying that because I'm a sarcastic cow and didn't think you'd posted any yet :lol:
> 
> Have I missed them then?
> 
> GHS


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: rofl you are funny - gotta be quick you see! When there are more I will be sure to check for your approval first, the photographer is always p***ing knackered when he comes home from work though....


----------



## GHS

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: rofl you are funny - gotta be quick you see! When there are more I will be sure to check for your approval first, the photographer is always p***ing knackered when he comes home from work though....


 Get him trained then my dear........

Give him a quick clip round the earhole tonight and tell him GHS want to see some pictures 

I won't be a happy bunny other wise :lol:

GHS


----------



## ba baracuss

You're lucky to have Tan to advise you so I'll now shut up and defer to her lady training knowledge.

One point though - you ladies always have stronger lower bodies so don't fret about the dips.


----------



## Jem

:whistling:Oh but of course - I am sure that he will then jump to it immediately & demand that I go from sensible "looking for professional critique" style pics to full on nuddys - we cannot have an unhappy bunny hopping around the forum now can we ..........


----------



## Jem

ba baracuss said:


> You're lucky to have Tan to advise you so I'll now shut up and defer to her lady training knowledge.
> 
> One point though - you ladies always have stronger lower bodies so don't fret about the dips.


Dips are my obsession and please do not shut up - many many thanks and do pop in to see me again - it's always nice to be able to pop the kettle on for a chat with a slice of victoria sponge [well ok mayhaps protein flapjack fits the bill more...]x


----------



## GHS

Jem said:


> :whistling:Oh but of course - I am sure that he will then jump to it immediately & demand that I go from sensible "looking for professional critique" style pics to full on nuddys - we cannot have an unhappy bunny hopping around the forum now can we ..........


 Who asked for nuddy pics?

I'll have you know I'm here to offer an expert opinion on trained physiques and was only trying to help......Didn't want to see any kind of sexy pics at all :whistling:

Good day...........

GHS


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> Who asked for nuddy pics?
> 
> I'll have you know I'm here to offer an expert opinion on trained physiques and was only trying to help......Didn't want to see any kind of sexy pics at all :whistling:
> 
> Good day...........
> 
> GHS


Oh so sorry that I have doubted your ethics - please forgive me I did not mean to offend. I realise now that the only sexy pics you want to see are of the men in this forum as per your 'proper' journal's latest posts....Once again apologies for the misnderstanding. I shall never again question the morals of a man such as yourself


----------



## GHS

Jem said:


> Oh so sorry that I have doubted your ethics - please forgive me I did not mean to offend. I realise now that the only sexy pics you want to see are of the men in this forum as per your 'proper' journal's latest posts....Once again apologies for the misnderstanding. I shall never again question the morals of a man such as yourself


 :lol:

I like you already 

GHS


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> I like you already
> 
> GHS


 :blush: just so long as I know my place...


----------



## Jem

Anyway moving on ....serious stuff this

Here is food for the day

Doing a carb control diet thing as of yesterday so....

10mg Glutamine, Evening Prim, Omega 3,6,9; Multi Vit, Effervescent Vit C with Creatine [mono]

90+ Protein 1 scoop with water

3 wholegrain w/watchers toast with p/nut butter

1 energy l-carnitine drink

PWO Propep ProRecover mix [can I name the brands? not sure]

1 banana

Lunch/Dinner

Baked potato with tinned tuna, low houmous and 1/2 fat cheese sprinkling

....dunno what to have later - had 4 boiled eggs the other night & I was nearly sick

Also can I still have shake [casein] before bed or should I do without this??


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Will do wise one...you're a good'un giving all this advice to mere mortals Tan and if I could do that whole 'reps' business then I would but unfortunately I cannot so iou!!


LMFAO - My knowledge is VERY limited....but I'll have the reps anyway...when you can that is!!!



ba baracuss said:


> You're lucky to have Tan to advise you so I'll now shut up and defer to her lady training knowledge.
> 
> One point though - you ladies always have stronger lower bodies so don't fret about the dips.


But how impressive are they when done by a girlie:thumb: And they do the job. And don't shut up....you have forgotten more than I'll ever know.


----------



## ElfinTan

So what does that work out at? You need to know these things. If you don't know whatyou are eating then you won't know what to change should you need to. I use

www.calorieking.com.au takes a bit of time but needs must and all that!


----------



## Jem

oh nothing is ever bladdy simple is it....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

No, but it's all worth it!


----------



## ElfinTan

GG - it's called winging it:whistling: (but thanks for the undeserved flowers x)


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> No, but it's all worth it!


I know - I have never felt so good in my life ! I have a long way to go but I am patient and willing to work for it so it's all welcome advice .....

Looking in great shape by the way


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> When you find a simple answer you try it for a while then find out it doesn't bloody work!
> 
> It's worth all the effort in the end Jem. It's just a matter of finding the right place to start and getting the diet and the training right, then changing it according to where you want to go next. Tan knows a lot more than she thinks and she has an impressive physique. You could do alot worse than listen to her advice.


Cheers - I am doing it and changing one thing at a time ! I am getting some great advice at the moment and I think that's half the battle really because there are so many myths flying about and some peeps are just plain ignorant when it comes to body building.

Tan & Hamster have both been great re compound movements & dietary advice & yes they both look fab & are where I want to be i.e. maintaining as opposed to trying to build for the first time.

The nutrition is I believe on track now so will concentrate on training programme now !


----------



## Jem

Lol - I am sacrificing hols this year because I want to wait until I am looking better which is ironic because I have not missed a hol for years!

However, I always felt that I could look better and I have worked hard over the past year to achieve a better me ...it's just that now I want more than this...I want muscle and lots of it...I cannot believe how determined and motivated I am so bugger the beach you will find me in the gym or up that awful hill....x


----------



## Jem

ok so here is what I did today: Not very good but my mind was elsewhere! I was completely spaced out n stressed and needed to be calm for later on in the day so could not even have any caffeine kicks to perk me up a bit!

Back, Biceps & Abs

Warm up - 10 mins uphill 13% gradient treadmill

Barbell Rows - 5 sets of 8 15kgs

Lat P/Down Wide - 5 sets of 6 @ 40kgs [getting higher]

Underhand p/down as above

Hyper extensions [Roman Chair] - 3 x 15

EZ Preacher Curl 3 x 15 15kgs

Twisting D/Bell Curl 3 x 15 with 15lbs each

20 Crunches [2 sec hold at top] superset with Alternating leg raises [fast and hard] to failure [agony]

V sit ups [lost count by this time]

Cardio

Ran out of time - 15 mins treadmill 13% gradient fast walking


----------



## Jem

*Diet Today was pants ! *

I think my supps are getting a bit out of hand - was told to drop the creatine - do you agree ?

What else can I do without?

*Creatine, glutamine, L Arginine, Effervescent VitC, Green Tea Extract, BCAAs, Multi Vit, Q10, Omega 3,6,9 *

Brekkie

Whey protein with water

3 slices wholemeal toast with p/nut butter

PWO

1 ProPep 1 ProRecover

Lunch

Tuna steak with spinach & mixed salad

Have to eat tonight yet which will be carb free [prob white fish or eggs] then cottage cheese or casein shake before bed

I know I need to start logging all grams and kcals etc to make sure eating right amounts just not had the time this week.

Had bf measured a 3 week challenge laid down so I need to start taking a good look at nutrients and good fats !


----------



## ElfinTan

Your diet was pants today lol

Forget all those supps until you get your diet right because without that you are wasting your money Hun. I'll say it again....supplements 'supplement' a good eating pattern!

I can't remember your height/weight of the top of my head but your days eating should look something like this.

* scrambled eggs/egg white on slice wholemeal toast

* tub quark, honey & nuts, throw some berries in too

* chicken, rice, salad olive oil/lemon dressing

* recovery drink (pro & carbs) - training days

* chicken, rice, salad/veg

*cottage cheese, apple/banana, nuts

* pro drink & natty peanut butter

Obviously this is just an outline but it should give you some idea.


----------



## Jem

Well yesterday was an enforced recovery day as was out driving on my virgin solo journey [just passed test on Thursday] & the clutch went on the car ....I didn't know what the bladdy hell was happening and was peeing my pants trying to drive along the road with it revving its ass off and stinking to high heaven!

Managed to get it up the hill eventually [at about 10mph] and got to my pal's house where I collapsed on her sofa through the sheer stress of it all!

My very first journey in my little golf and that happens - still sh!t happens! At least I passed my test eh...

I now have no car - have been given some mad quotes for a new clutch [£300 - gutted] & so I guess my cardio is sorted out for the week as I will be slapping tarmac baby!!!


----------



## Jem

Been to gym and did legs:

10 min warm up treadmill 13% incline

1. *Leg Press*:

3 x 12 @ 7 plates; 1 x 10 [8 plates]; 1 x 10 [9 plates]: 1 x 6 [10 plates] [PB]

*Single legs on* *Leg Press*

3 x 6 each leg - 5 plates

2. SLDL 20 kgs [biggest in women's part of gym]

5 x 15

3. Lunges

40 each leg

4. Single leg calf raises

60 each leg - burn baby burn

5. Leg Curl

3 sets of 12 [4 plates]; 1 set of 10 with 5 plates; 1 set of 10 with 6 plates [PB]

6. Leg Extensions

3 sets of 12 with 6 plates; 3 sets with 7 plates [then died] little teardrop throbbing and I very nearly cried

7. Abs

Crunch 20 then alternating leg raises to failure [about 30] then repeat whole set x 3

8. Cardio - Treadmill 40 mins at 14% incline walking

9. Jaw workout with pal - 20 mins at fast pace [hurt gob laughing too hard]

I did no squats as was advised [a] not to do smiths squats * to try proper full lunges [**not the half hearted jobbies I was doing before in all ignorance**]. I thought I would see how I went with these and therefore sacrificed the atg squats this week [well I did 10 but that hardly counts does it...]*


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Jem!

Just thought I'd stop by - I think I'll keep an eye on your journal, you have similar goals to me and your a tall one too, lots of the other ladies here are tiny in comparison which is a git as their lifting puts me to complete shame!!


----------



## Jem

Well Hello - thanks for popping in - I know what you mean but I think you are further along than me! Your delts look good. I really want some shots done so that I can compare, its just being bothered to do it after a long day & gym!

I seem to be making some progress at last, was in a bit of a rut before but hey ho - all in good time eh?

Will check and see if you have a journal up....maybe we can bounce off each other when we find something that works...

Emma

x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Thanks

Yeah bite the bullet and get some pics taken, they let you know what you're working with, show you how far you've come which is easy to take for granted and let you know what needs to be done next!

I do have a journal but it's been a little neglected recently as I have picked up an injury, I'm not very good at taking things easy so have been avoiding the gym and weights (been stuck mainly on the cross trainer and doing yoga) for the last couple of weeks and have tried to get my diet under control instead which is where I struggle the most.

I'm hoping the phyiso gives me more good news tomorrow and says I can start working hard again as I can feel my progress slipping away from me!

Yeah, if I stumble across any little nuggets of wisdom, I'll let you know!


----------



## Jem

ok going to do it soon

Good luck with the physio - it must be driving you mad to stay away from the gym. I am finding it hard to refrain from running [as this was all I did before - well I threw a couple of weights about for fun but that was it] and still trying to get used to the lower intensity cardio, worrying about 'cardio fitness' disappearing :ban:


----------



## ba baracuss

A random observation - when you finish your omega 3,6,9 get some plain fish oils instead. Holland and Barret regularly do deals on them.

I have 2 with each meal, and I'm sure you could do too but if not just have 1.

You don't really need added omega 6 and 9, but you do need omega 3 which is what is in fish oil, plus it's probably cheaper too 

Essential Fatty Acids are good stuff - Tan has suggested peanut butter which should be a good source (if you get the right type - natural stuff I think), as are plain nuts; I like almonds myself.

You will benefit from adding good fats to your diet - they won't make you fat at all, in fact they will help you lean up.

Oily fish, eggs from free range chickens, olive oil etc are also good sources.


----------



## Jem

Here is diet for today: [which was not such pants as yesterday methinks...]

Whey protein

Pear

3 slices granary toast with p/nut butter

PWO ProPep ProRecover & Banana

4 oatcakes [gingerstem yum - some kick and taste!!]

white basmati mixed with tablespoon cous cous; sweetcorn, broccoli, 1 tin tuna

Thats it so far for tonight - will be shake, p/nut butter probably

Still not been on 'calorieking' [with car disasters and all that malarkey] as per Tan's advice, but think will invest in some food scales and get down to some serious weighing baby!


----------



## Jem

ba baracuss said:


> A random observation - when you finish your omega 3,6,9 get some plain fish oils instead. Holland and Barret regularly do deals on them.
> 
> I have 2 with each meal, and I'm sure you could do too but if not just have 1.
> 
> You don't really need added omega 6 and 9, but you do need omega 3 which is what is in fish oil, plus it's probably cheaper too
> 
> Essential Fatty Acids are good stuff - Tan has suggested peanut butter which should be a good source (if you get the right type - natural stuff I think), as are plain nuts; I like almonds myself.
> 
> You will benefit from adding good fats to your diet - they won't make you fat at all, in fact they will help you lean up.
> 
> Oily fish, eggs from free range chickens, olive oil etc are also good sources.


Thanks BA - how coincidental - I just bought some from H&B [runs to kitchen to check what they are...]

Oh just checked and I have bought more 3,6 and 9 [typical] - they are flaxseed, fish and starflower [which sounded lovely and exotic] - see I am a romantic type of gal - hearts and flowers!

Ok I bought the 1 in 3 because I don't eat meat [only fish] and thought that I would be lacking moreso because of this.

Still there is an EPA fish oil vit in the cupboard so I could dust this off - it just has a habit of repeating on me during the day [eugh fish & gelatine flavour burps - so not nice 

Using the olive oil which I neglected to mention and I do have flaked almonds in the cupboard which I used to put on cereal [but I have cut cereal out now in the low carb quest, I cannot fit it in the diet] - I guess I can eat a small handful somewhere in the day !

Thanks for that - I will achieve the perfect nutritional balance very shortly with all this help and advice

Emma

x


----------



## Jem

:thumb :I dont used the scales as such, using calipers: However I did look a lot sleeker in the hips [even fella mentioned it so it must be feckin noticeable...] & when I stood on the scales I have apparently dropped 5lbs [in 4 days....since Wednesday] - this is since [a] cutting carbs after 4pm * changing from running to walking steep incline for cardio*

*
*

*
Is it all water retention or has it actually worked and done what it's supposed to do [i.e. fat loss] *

*
*

*
Not sure whether to be overjoyed or dread getting on the scales tomorrow and finding out that it's all reappeared overnight ! *

*
*

*
It made me feel better anyway....*


----------



## ElfinTan

No it is because you are eating next to fk all :0)


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> ok going to do it soon
> 
> Good luck with the physio - it must be driving you mad to stay away from the gym. I am finding it hard to refrain from running [as this was all I did before - well I threw a couple of weights about for fun but that was it] and still trying to get used to the lower intensity cardio, worrying about 'cardio fitness' disappearing :ban:


Good woman!! I love high intensity cardio! I'm a bit of an odd ball steady state does not really work for me for some reason, did it for six weeks last year on peoples recommendation and my BF% went up!  I do circuits instead when the gym studios are free - seems to work better, it's such a horses for courses thing!



Jem said:


> :thumb :I dont used the scales as such, using calipers: However I did look a lot sleeker in the hips [even fella mentioned it so it must be feckin noticeable...] & when I stood on the scales I have apparently dropped 5lbs [in 4 days....since Wednesday] - this is since [a] cutting carbs after 4pm * changing from running to walking steep incline for cardio*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Is it all water retention or has it actually worked and done what it's supposed to do [i.e. fat loss] *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Not sure whether to be overjoyed or dread getting on the scales tomorrow and finding out that it's all reappeared overnight ! *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> It made me feel better anyway....*


*
*

*
Fingers crossed for you, hopefully all the effort you are putting in is paying off! Could be a combination! I always like for my body fat to read less but water retention and bloating get me down more, it masks what is really going on, I don't like how I can be nice and slender(Ha) one day and look like I'm sporting a five month baby bump the next!*


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> No it is because you are eating next to fk all :0)


 :lol: You actually sound like you are despairing of me Tan! God, you know I don't feel like I am undereating but I suppose when I look at it, it's not that much...point taken...

I am going [was gonna say take myself in hand, but that's a bloke thing isn't it] I am going to sort it out thoroughly, get on that site you told me about & start weighing food as I have no feckin' idea of quantities either...got bored with it

Sh!t - this is really all consuming until you get the hang of it all ...but I have improved since I joined the site so don't worry your advice is not falling on deaf ears ....I am listening x


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Here is diet for today: [which was not such pants as yesterday methinks...]
> 
> Whey protein
> 
> Pear
> 
> 3 slices granary toast with p/nut butter
> 
> PWO ProPep ProRecover & Banana
> 
> 4 oatcakes [gingerstem yum - some kick and taste!!]
> 
> white basmati mixed with tablespoon cous cous; sweetcorn, broccoli, 1 tin tuna
> 
> Thats it so far for tonight - will be shake, p/nut butter probably
> 
> Still not been on 'calorieking' [with car disasters and all that malarkey] as per Tan's advice, but think will invest in some food scales and get down to some serious weighing baby!


Hi Gem.. Haven't posted in your journal before. Is the diet you posted today, similar to one you normally follow?? I only see one can of tuna for whole food protein source?? The rest comes from shakes? Do you usually get more than one meal of whole food protein during the day?


----------



## Jem

:laugh:Hiya Zeus - No I am having a hectic couple of days at the moment !! It has been quite pants on all fronts really, as in I have not eaten a great deal of anything due to stress, lack of time, you name it!!

I was eating a whopping amount of protein prior to the last week but then I was not eating enough carbs or good fats so there was still an imbalance.....constipation and bloatedness ahoy [now I am sure you didn't wanna know that much!]

Following Tan's advice I think I should be ok [so long as I do it] so here's to this weeks efforts !

It will all change from tomorrow - I swear !

Anything to add, please don't hesitate to shout up - I can take it!

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> :laugh:Hiya Zeus - No I am having a hectic couple of days at the moment !! It has been quite pants on all fronts really, as in I have not eaten a great deal of anything due to stress, lack of time, you name it!!
> 
> I was eating a whopping amount of protein prior to the last week but then I was not eating enough carbs or good fats so there was still an imbalance.....constipation and bloatedness ahoy [now I am sure you didn't wanna know that much!]
> 
> Following Tan's advice I think I should be ok [so long as I do it] so here's to this weeks efforts !
> 
> It will all change from tomorrow - I swear !
> 
> Anything to add, please don't hesitate to shout up - I can take it!
> 
> Cheers


Gotcha.. Sorry to hear about the stressful week. Tan is a great person to get advice from, she seems very knowledgable. I'll pop my head in from time to time.

(sorry about the constipation. Never fun, I hate when I get it. Can be a bugger)


----------



## Jem

zeus87529 said:


> Gotcha.. Sorry to hear about the stressful week. Tan is a great person to get advice from, she seems very knowledgable. I'll pop my head in from time to time.
> 
> (sorry about the constipation. Never fun, I hate when I get it. Can be a bugger)


Cheers buddy - nice of you to pop round - will keep in touch !!

Oh and thanks for the sympathy vote :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Not despairing Hunny....just direct To build you need bricks and mortar....to make a cake you need ingredients in the right quantaties and the same for building muscle. It's like a recipe, you need them all, protein, fats, carbs in the right amounts. It sounds complecated but it isn't really. Just keep it simple. pro/fat/carb every meal except post work out which is pro and carb.


----------



## Tall

Jem said:


> Here is diet for today: [which was not such pants as yesterday methinks...]
> 
> Whey protein
> 
> Pear
> 
> 3 slices granary toast with p/nut butter
> 
> PWO ProPep ProRecover & Banana
> 
> 4 oatcakes [gingerstem yum - some kick and taste!!]
> 
> white basmati mixed with tablespoon cous cous; sweetcorn, broccoli, 1 tin tuna
> 
> Thats it so far for tonight - will be shake, p/nut butter probably
> 
> Still not been on 'calorieking' [with car disasters and all that malarkey] as per Tan's advice, but think will invest in some food scales and get down to some serious weighing baby!


Hi 

Just caught up with this, and your diet stood out like a sore thumb.

A guy I'm working with has just lost 2inches on his waist in a week when we changed his diet and got him eating more food that he was before.

Have a read of this: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/30076-how-construct-diet.html

It's quite simple, and outlines how to build a basic diet.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> I've got to agree with Tan and Zeuss. Even on a strict pre comp diet you have to eat more than that to lose bodyfat and keep the muscle you already have. You simply are not taking in enough protein to repair your body, never mind repair it.
> 
> Don't worry that eating bigger amounts of food will make you bigger. Its often tiny amounts of food that make your body hang onto body fat.... I had to learn the same lesson. It was only when I started eating much more of the right foods and more often that I started to lose all the weight and bodyfat. It was when I got protein levels right up that I started to gain the muscle I wanted while losing the bodyfat.
> 
> If you are having a hard time eating because of lifes little bumps , then fill your fridge with cooked proteins like hard boiled eggs, chicken, prawns or cottage cheese etc that you can grab and eat. It will make a big difference to your diet and they will be on hand ready for you.Have bags of nuts ready to take with you if you go out so you are never short of a snack.
> 
> You won't have a problem with constipation if you add more veg, salad and extra virgin olive oil to your diet. Are you having enough water?
> 
> Five pounds in four days is way too much to lose! Aim at no more than 2lbs a week or you will be losing some of the muscle you already have. Your body is starving when you lose that much weight in a few days and it weakens your immune system no end.
> 
> I know there is a lot to learn, I am still learning and trying to get it right!


I know and it's silly really because I do know all this stuff as well! It's just hard to remember to eat all the time [as silly as that may sound] before you know it the day is over and I forgot to eat & then I am rushing to eat last carbs at 4 o clock. Today will be different though - from today I will eat at regular intervals.....hopefully tomorrow's diary will read differently - otherwise I will just conveniently forget to post it !

Thanks x


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Not despairing Hunny....just direct To build you need bricks and mortar....to make a cake you need ingredients in the right quantaties and the same for building muscle. It's like a recipe, you need them all, protein, fats, carbs in the right amounts. It sounds complecated but it isn't really. Just keep it simple. pro/fat/carb every meal except post work out which is pro and carb.


Got it - doing it - working it - yeah baby :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> I know and it's silly really because I do know all this stuff as well! It's just hard to remember to eat all the time [as silly as that may sound] before you know it the day is over and I forgot to eat & then I am rushing to eat last carbs at 4 o clock. Today will be different though - from today I will eat at regular intervals.....hopefully tomorrow's diary will read differently - *otherwise I will just conveniently forget to post it* !
> 
> Thanks x


We're watching you!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Jem

zeus87529 said:


> We're watching you!!!!!!!:laugh:


aah :lol: :lol: scary !! No honest I am going to calorieking now; have read the post that Tall put up re diet; am fixing clutch on my car

[well, not me personally...now that would be bloody impressive wouldn't it, inbetween sorting out diet, building muscle & working....just pop a new clutch in the car lol]

and then I am going to get some new photies done so that I can see what I am working with [which I am beginning to believe, after joining this site, is not actually that bad after all!!!]


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> This virus has made me dislexic. That sentence should read "you are not eating enough protein to repair your body, never mind build some muscle" LOL! I know what I meant....


Do you originate from Greece then GG - sorry not read that about you? Or have you moved over there from England ?

It's ok I knew what you meant anyway...:laugh:


----------



## 3752

Jem you have to remember that when you restrict the food you eat your body will adapt by slowing the metabolism down this obvouisly is not what you want when wanting to lean up....

when i diet i am really bad at dropping carbs in a vain hope of speeding things up yet i am the first to point this mistake out to the Men and Women i coach.....

the biggest problem i see whith female diets is that they lack protein and good fats, last year i switched how my wife eat by just adding 2 protein drinks and Peanut butter the difference it made was amazing.....

what i would say to you is to structure a 5 meal diet that allows you to eat solid food for at least 3 meals and protein drinks for the remaining 2 print it out and put it on the fridge.....then alter the values as you see the weight dropping...


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> Jem you have to remember that when you restrict the food you eat your body will adapt by slowing the metabolism down this obvouisly is not what you want when wanting to lean up....
> 
> when i diet i am really bad at dropping carbs in a vain hope of speeding things up yet i am the first to point this mistake out to the Men and Women i coach.....
> 
> the biggest problem i see whith female diets is that they lack protein and good fats, last year i switched how my wife eat by just adding 2 protein drinks and Peanut butter the difference it made was amazing.....
> 
> what i would say to you is to structure a 5 meal diet that allows you to eat solid food for at least 3 meals and protein drinks for the remaining 2 print it out and put it on the fridge.....then alter the values as you see the weight dropping...


Thanks for your advice, I think I will follow that and combine it with the basic examples/ideas Tan has given me:

*scrambled eggs/egg white on slice wholemeal toast

* tub quark, honey & nuts, throw some berries in too

* chicken, rice, salad olive oil/lemon dressing

* recovery drink (pro & carbs) - training days

* chicken, rice, salad/veg

*cottage cheese, apple/banana, nuts

* pro drink & natty peanut butter

I overthink and analyse everything to the point of confusion so putting it on the fridge will be a simple and effective strategy I think!

Looking at the above just seems like such a massive amount of food to eat in 1 day - will I be able to get up from my desk to go to the gym!


----------



## Judas

How are things going at the moment Jem?


----------



## Jem

Judas said:


> How are things going at the moment Jem?


Oh you know swings and roundabouts !

Getting there I think .... :thumb: How about you?


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> That was some great advice from PsCarb. I find notes on my fridge, and photos of what I want to look like, more effective than anything else.
> 
> I originate from south yorkshire . I moved here fifteen years ago because I though it would offer me a better life than I had in the North East where we lived. It certainly did and I do not regret moving here.
> 
> We live in a tiny mountain village surrounded by olive groves and five mins from the beach. I didn't do a Shirley Valentine either, I brought an Englishman with me...lol!


How exotic! I moved from Newcastle to Birmingham which is not so exciting...lol :laugh: Shirley Valentine - pah, who wants a greek man....with sleek black locks, golden sunkissed skin, lean muscular legs...err where was I - yes, Brits do it better, I'll stick with my Brummie man

They do a mean salad though! Oh the food, you lucky duck. You must see

the worst side of the Brits though, some are absolutely hideous tourists who take the p!ss re the courtesy of the staff, shops etc.

I bet you pretend not to be a Brit sometimes

x


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> I don't know about exotic! The village is full of olive and sheep farmers, but they are wonderful people and very down to earth. They have made us very welcome in the village.Once they realised we were here all year and were going to muck in with the community they were fantastic with us. I speak village greek now.
> 
> The corfiots are generally fair haired with freckles and golden skin, most of the dark haired greeks come from the mainland. My trainer at the gym looks like a Greek god- 6.3 tall lean and muscular and a great guy as well.
> 
> Yes , the food is amazing, top quality freerange meat and eggs and the best fruit and veg cheap. We get top quality olive oil and wine given to us by friends all the time.
> 
> We moved here from Hartlepool- bit of a change there!
> 
> Yes, I have been known to speak village greek and pretend to be a local! Some of the tourists can be horrendous, and not just the Brits. The French are so rude its unreal! *Don't remind me & the Russians are even worse, do they come to buy furs in Greece as well ...*
> 
> I work singing and dancing in a rock and roll show sometimes in the summer months and it can be a nightmare at times. We stopped working in bars and try to get work in the better hotels (definitely not all inclusive ones!). *lol they are my idea of hell - Hot Butlins! *We do one night club but the owner is a friend of ours and keeps order in his club.
> 
> Keep up the good work Jem.*I will, I might make mistakes but I am deterined more than anything else & I guess that's the deciding factor a lot of times!! * I know it is hard sometimes to keep on trying, especially when life throws the unexpected at you *sh!t happens though - it would be boring if all went ok* (my god, I sound like an agony aunt!) *that is your job here, didn't you know GG??? *. I have had two horrendous weeks of it, but I can now see the light at the end of the tunnel. Its sods law that I look better than I have for years!


 :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Very tired but had a great session today with a Masters champ, so he knows his stuff and I have graduated from the soft option women's gym to the big sweaty testosterone soaked atmosphere of the men's gym ! Yeah for me !!

Nutrition and protein intake was poor because spent all day in the car [which is now fixed] but I hurt all over already so dread to think how I will feel tomorrow....

Oh that's enough for now, too tired - will come back to this tomorrow zzz


----------



## anabolic ant

hey miss jem...hows the progress?

training hard i see!!!!


----------



## Jem

:bounce:yeah :bounce: !!!! just had body fat measured again with the calipers and I have gone from 26% to 19% - I have been working so hard between work and the gym I have not even had time to log onto here and post anything.

Did legs today -

ATG squats - empty bar

3 x 20

Leg Extensions - Not sure what weight he put on, but it hurt

1 x 12

2 x 15

Lunges

1 x 12

1 x 15

1 x 20

SLDL on step

3 x 20 - not sure what weight but was light

Kickbacks

Too many to mention - safe to say my my bottom will hurt tomorrow...

Single Leg Calf Raises

2 x 30 each leg

1 x 10 both

Seemed like a short programme for me as I think I usually overtrain legs but he knows his stuff & it's working wonders, I have had a lot of comments re changes to my appearance so I am a happy bunny !!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> hey miss jem...hows the progress?
> 
> training hard i see!!!!


Mmm Mr Ant - actually I have as you will see above :laugh:

and like Tony the Tiger says I feel "greeeeat"

I may even be ready to post up some newly defined muscles soon - I've got bulges popping up all over the place [oh providing you with ammunition now aren't I!!]

No but really still stripping the chassis at the moment - I am supporting peeps at the Midlands show & have been given this date to aim for to see how good I can look by then so I am woman on a mission :rockon: How are you doing? are you competing ?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Nice lifts, do you always train in the higher rep range?


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nice lifts, do you always train in the higher rep range?


Well thanks and no high reps is all new to me...

I was doing 8's but don't even think I was using heavy enough weights.

Basically he has watched me training, can see the determination is there but that I was just going through the motions on a programme scribbled out by a p.t in the women's gym.

He has pushed me into the men's gym & made me follow his cutting programme for the show [May 10] so I train with him now & it's beasting me but feels really good... :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Mmm Mr Ant - actually I have as you will see above :laugh:
> 
> and like Tony the Tiger says I feel "greeeeat"
> 
> I may even be ready to post up some newly defined muscles soon - I've got bulges popping up all over the place [oh providing you with ammunition now aren't I!!]
> 
> No but really still stripping the chassis at the moment - I am supporting peeps at the Midlands show & have been given this date to aim for to see how good I can look by then so I am woman on a mission :rockon: How are you doing? are you competing ?


Mmmm miss jem,hehe!!!

wow you are well on the progression pathway...such quick progress in so little time miss!!!

how fit you wanna get that bum:sneaky2:???

ooooh pics,pics... :surrender:

ooooh bulges miss...popping out everywhere,what you trying to do to me miss...oh its too much:clap:,hahaha,ammunition indeed,i could make innuendo out of the antiques roadshow,what you trying to do to me woman,i'm too weak!!!!

stripping the chasis...i like the way you word it!!!

i reckon with your solid mentality,willpower and discipline...you'll make it easy...like the sound of being on a mission...ahem...ary:lol:

i'm doing ok...been flat out busy the last few days car fixing,stuff going on with my boy...busy busy!!!

gonna start a diet soon,try a 3 monther...and see wha type of condition and shape i can obtain...soon,all dependant on how i can focus and see what my condition is like to say 100% i'll be doing a comp!!!!

right miss...mothers day n all that...catch you on the other side...you keep at it hard...and the training:lol:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> :bounce:yeah :bounce: !!!! just had body fat measured again with the calipers and I have gone from 26% to 19% - Phenominal achievement Gem. Losing 7% bodyfat!!!! Great work, keep it up:thumbup1:
> 
> I have had a lot of comments re changes to my appearance so I am a happy bunny !! Always nice when people compliment your hard work


----------



## Jem

Cheers zeus - how are you coming on ?


----------



## hilly

Jem said:


> :bounce:yeah :bounce: !!!! just had body fat measured again with the calipers and I have gone from 26% to 19% - I have been working so hard between work and the gym I have not even had time to log onto here and post anything.
> 
> congrats on the bf drop that is impressive keep it up


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Cheers zeus - how are you coming on ?


Doing well thanks, gaining quite nicely...... Enough about that, this journal is about YOU


----------



## Jem

hilly2008 said:


> thanks for popping in
> 
> cheers - I thought he had said it wrong when he told me! It makes all the hard work worthwhile when you see some results like that


----------



## Jem

zeus87529 said:


> Doing well thanks, gaining quite nicely...... Enough about that, this journal is about YOU


Lol ooh get you !! 

Liking the list you made on the other thread although you were perfectly aware of the kinds of responses you were likely to receive when you posted that up eeeugggh !


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Lol ooh get you !!
> 
> Liking the list you made on the other thread although you were perfectly aware of the kinds of responses you were likely to receive when you posted that up eeeugggh !


are you going to fill it out???

be nice on the bonus question


----------



## Jem

zeus87529 said:


> are you going to fill it out???
> 
> be nice on the bonus question


I think it had all been said already ....!


----------



## Jem

resting today as the cat is being castrated - poor thing will need some love & attention as his days on the prowl for pussy are well & truly over !

And also...my legs are battered anyway - I keep having to pace the floor just so as they don't seize up any further - as for going down stairs - well it's just no joke

Trying to embrace the 'good fats' thing more [it feels so bad] so I went to Sainsburys and stocked up on olive oil, olives, natural p/nut butter, veggies, avocado, fish...fish and more fish

Not complaining because it's working - just waiting for the fat loss to suddenly stop which it has to at some point doesn't it ...or at least slow down


----------



## GHS

Did someone say pussy?

GHS


----------



## Goose

Naught naughty!


----------



## Jem

:lol: :lol::lol:OMG I cannot believe that I mentioned pussy and it was so obviously tagged by the 'gentleman' of the forum - what a feckin surprise GHS!!

And as for you Mr Goose, well frankly I am dismayed... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Made you look you dirty duck.....


----------



## GHS

No body tagged it my dear I just have a sixth sense on these sort of things :wink:

GHS


----------



## Goose

And what exactly have I done missy???

Why I 'oughta! ...


----------



## Jem

Sigh, ...mmm well ok... I will play Mrs Gullible again - obviously you were just keeping tags on my progress from a professional standpoint. You and Mr Ant are ever so obliging in that way...I must thank you for it - the training feedback you provide me with is second to none.

Don't worry, I don't listen to a word anyone says about you - they're just jealous of your utter professionalism and objectivity...


----------



## Goose

Ok either that wasn't for me or it went straight over my head!

Either way.. Keep rocking chick


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> And what exactly have I done missy???
> 
> Why I 'oughta! ...


 :whistling: But of course you should be interested in my feline rants ! You oughta what ? - ......scared now :blink:


----------



## Goose

Me ? Scared!!? Never!!


----------



## GHS

Sorry Jem I'm not the best of people to provide training/nutrition advice to a female such as yourself.

I hope that doesn't sound sexist its just I'm not too experienced when it comes to female training ect.

I shall stop spamming your thread and leave the more experienced members to contribute in peace without my idiotic comments.

Good luck with everything Jem 

GHS


----------



## Jem

:lol: :lol:I think you might be right there!

I try to restrain the caged northerner that struggles within me but like Bruce Banner, the hulk sometimes breaks free !

If in doubt blame the mental problems on the low carbs....

& thanks - yes I am getting lots of help at the moment and making the most of it, I will have a fab new programme soon which will be swapped and changed every 3 weeks when fat is measured

Oh I'll be looking fan dabby dozie soon & then I can walk around naked all of the time

Might be ready for the beach sooner that I thought -

I am coming to stay with you - I am sure you could open a training camp in the mountains and we could have a fortnight of intense training with greeks - oooh heaven !!


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> Sorry Jem I'm not the best of people to provide training/nutrition advice to a female such as yourself.
> 
> I hope that doesn't sound sexist its just I'm not too experienced when it comes to female training ect.
> 
> I shall stop spamming your thread and leave the more experienced members to contribute in peace without my idiotic comments.
> 
> Good luck with everything Jem
> 
> GHS


Loony who rattled your beads then ? I was joking ....oh sad now :crying:


----------



## GHS

Don't be sad Jem that was never my intention.

I'm only joking anyway :lol:

I'll pop in and annoy you from time to time......

Promise 

GHS


----------



## Jem

that's ok then - ooh you're such a joker - I would have been awake all night - crying into my pillow :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Me ? Scared!!? Never!!


 :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Sigh, ...mmm well ok... I will play Mrs Gullible again - obviously you were just keeping tags on my progress from a professional standpoint. You and Mr Ant are ever so obliging in that way...I must thank you for it - the training feedback you provide me with is second to none.
> 
> Don't worry, I don't listen to a word anyone says about you - they're just jealous of your utter professionalism and objectivity...


did i hear you calling,i heard my name...of course,for my...ahem...totally...ahem...gentlemanly manner and ...ahem...my second to none professional knowledge and....ahem experience,sorry got a cough...couch,cough,splutter:lol:

of course i will obviously be keeping a close eye on your progress and of course extending some valuable information your way...none of this cough,cough,being hormonal,pervied up small talk with a few jokes thrown in trying to get your pics up type patterned behaviour:lol:...no,no,no...i'm here for you miss...all you have to do is,ahem,ahem,cough,cough...just ask and i'll offer all the tools you need for progression,positive/constructive critisism,tips on diet and training methods and protocol of course....

corrr,phwwooooar,got any pics,you look well fit:lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

Jem said:


> :thumb:


 :lol:


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> did i hear you calling,i heard my name...of course,for my...ahem...totally...ahem...gentlemanly manner and ...ahem...my second to none professional knowledge and....ahem experience,sorry got a cough...couch,cough,splutter:lol:
> 
> of course i will obviously be keeping a close eye on your progress and of course extending some valuable information your way...none of this cough,cough,being hormonal,pervied up small talk with a few jokes thrown in trying to get your pics up type patterned behaviour:lol:...no,no,no...i'm here for you miss...all you have to do is,ahem,ahem,cough,cough...just ask and i'll offer all the tools you need for progression,positive/constructive critisism,tips on diet and training methods and protocol of course....
> 
> corrr,phwwooooar,got any pics,you look well fit:lol: :lol:


 Oh yes, yes, yes Mr Ant - Thanks so much for the ever professional comments, I will as per usual take them in my stride! As long as you're ok, that's the main thing, just a daily visit from you keeps me going as you know.....


----------



## Jem

Did Back, Bi's & Abs today with assistance [partner not the chemical kind...] dunno what half the machines in the mens part are called so bear [grrr] with me [i swear, it's the low carbs making me a bit mental oriental]....

Anyway,

Pulley Row [i think] Like a rowing machine

3 x 15 with 3 plates

Another back machine with board and seat that you pull forward :confused1:

Does top of back anyway

3 x 15 with 3 plates

Bent over row [with knee on bench]

2 x 10 each arm with 10kg dumbell

2 x 10 each arm with 15kg

Twisting d/bell curls with bloody big dumbells

4 x 20 alternating sides

Cable Pulls for Bi's with EZ bar

3 x 15..then to failure [? weight]

Abs

Usual 4 x 10-15 sets crunches superset with alternating leg raises to failure each set [hurts ow]

15 mins cross trainer to finish


----------



## Jem

Did delts yesterday:

Front raises with barbell - 3 sets of 15

Dumbell Press [was really weak on this - pathetic in fact] not sure what weight I ended up with but forced reps towards end of each set 3 x 15

A Reverse Pec Dec Type machine ?

1 warm up set

3 x 10

Lateral Raises

4 x 20

1 x 10

with 10lb dumbells


----------



## Goose

Nice workout Jem!

Have to admit I'm yet to see some guys in my gym dumbell curl 20kg dumbells!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

You're doing well Jem, well done with the BF%, I know we shouldn't get so hung up on numbers and just go by pics and the mirror but it's always a great incentive to keep on keeping on!!

Keep it up - had better get my @rse in gear now! You'll be my gym motivation tonight, can't get left behind!!

:thumb:


----------



## Goose

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> You're doing well Jem, well done with the BF%, I know we shouldn't get so hung up on numbers and just go by pics and the mirror but it's always a great incentive to keep on keeping on!!
> 
> Keep it up - had better get my @rse in gear now! You'll be my gym motivation tonight, can't get left behind!!
> 
> :thumb:


yeah sort it out you!


----------



## PRL

Just had a quick read. Well done Jem.

Stick with it. No pain, no gains.


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Oh yes, yes, yes Mr Ant - Thanks so much for the ever professional comments, I will as per usual take them in my stride! As long as you're ok, that's the main thing, just a daily visit from you keeps me going as you know.....


your such a tease...miss!!!

i'm sure you can take it in your stride miss...you seem like a strong lass like!!!

cant sleep,up late...tut,tut... :innocent: !!!

i'm kind of ok...but no,as long as your making good progress as you are then i guess we're both happy:thumbmeant in of course my very professional way:lol!!!!

awww miss...i will keep up my visits then,anything to keep you going miss:whistling:...

how you feeling about losing so much bodyfat in this little space of time...does it make you feel that its all obtainable now...and have you set out what type of physique your after or you still determining from what happens here on in?

i must drop by more often and try spur/egg you on...i mean at this rate your making very fast progress...you might just end up too fine!!!!

i'm proud of myself as well cos i havent deviated with a any pervy hormonal remarks yet:innocent:!!!!

in a bit miss


----------



## ba baracuss

Goose said:


> Nice workout Jem!
> 
> Have to admit I'm yet to see some guys in my gym dumbell curl 20kg dumbells!!


I think she meant 4 sets of 20 reps mate, not 20kg dumbells.

This thread has attracted lots of testosterone fuelled gentlemen it seems:thumb:


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Just had a quick read. Well done Jem.
> 
> Stick with it. No pain, no gains.


Thanks so much! Great to hear from a fellow Brummie, sticking with it - getting really good help at the moment and it's showing [at last] & yes I am feeling it too!! x


----------



## Jem

ba baracuss said:


> I think she meant 4 sets of 20 reps mate, not 20kg dumbells.
> 
> This thread has attracted lots of testosterone fuelled gentlemen it seems:thumb:


 :lol: :lol: Yes you are correct BA but he made me feel so inadequate that I did not want to point that out - it left me feeling rubbish and incompetent :whistling: - I want to use 20kg dumbells !!! I want people to think I can use 20kg dumbells ----thanks for shattering the illusion ---like yeah cheers :beer: Now I feel like I did a pants workout !!!


----------



## Jem

I don't think it's this thread - I just think all men everywhere are testosterone fuelled - I would not flatter myself that much!

There are some ho's on this site though [not mentioning names - I don't think we need to do we??? You know who you are]


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> your such a tease...miss!!!
> 
> i'm sure you can take it in your stride miss...you seem like a strong lass like!!!
> 
> cant sleep,up late...tut,tut... :innocent: !!!
> 
> i'm kind of ok...but no,as long as your making good progress as you are then i guess we're both happy:thumbmeant in of course my very professional way:lol!!!!
> 
> awww miss...i will keep up my visits then,anything to keep you going miss:whistling:...
> 
> how you feeling about losing so much bodyfat in this little space of time...does it make you feel that its all obtainable now...and have you set out what type of physique your after or you still determining from what happens here on in?
> 
> i must drop by more often and try spur/egg you on...i mean at this rate your making very fast progress...you might just end up too fine!!!!
> 
> i'm proud of myself as well cos i havent deviated with a any pervy hormonal remarks yet:innocent:!!!!
> 
> in a bit miss


:laugh:Can I have some of what you're on - it's good bleedin' stuff - cor blimey guvnor I cannot keep up [insert pervy comment here] Reading your replies is like watching a game of ping pong I find !!! You know you are always welcome here Mr Ant


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> I don't think it's this thread - I just think all men everywhere are testosterone fuelled - I would not flatter myself that much!
> 
> There are some ho's on this site though [not mentioning names - I don't think we need to do we??? You know who you are]


you called my dear:lol:



Jem said:


> :laugh:Can I have some of what you're on - it's good bleedin' stuff - cor blimey guvnor I cannot keep up [insert pervy comment here] Reading your replies is like watching a game of ping pong I find !!! You know you are always welcome here Mr Ant


erm...no,no,no,no...you will lose your femininity and become a man,then you'll make me your b*tch...hey i'm not fussy:lol:!!!

but have to agree,very good stuff,but sometimes i cannot control my comments and innuendo's,i do apologise for hijacking your lovely thread with my smut!!!

hey nothing wrong with ping pong,was good enough for forrest:thumb:!!!

thankyou for making me welcome...now really, i should be a good boy and read through your journal proper and release some relevant responses i think...cant always let the hormones do the talking!!!!


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> Most people can't dbell curl with a 10kg dbell in GOOD FORM , never mind the 20's!
> 
> Doing well there Jem- don't worry, many of us don't know the names of the machines...as long as they work it doesn't matter that much does it.My trainer uses a sheet with pictures on so you know which to use...lol!
> 
> Finally, I got a long term cutting diet tailored to what I need, by a helpful member of this site... so I am well on my way again.I am going to work out a load of meal plans this weekend so that the weeks shopping is easier to suss out
> 
> Seriously, if you ever want to come and stay I have a great spare room!Just let me know well in advance. I can even get you cheap membership at the gym and discounted drinks and meals!.
> 
> Had a real adrenalin rush this morning (see my thread Greekgoddess goes Ballistic on the gen conversation section) and went in and benched 60kg for five reps- and it felt easy . Its amazing what a bit of anger can do for you when used for energy! When I got home I realised that I only weigh four kilos more than the bar and weights did.
> 
> I want to be the most ripped muscular woman on our local beach this year.... its a great incentive to work hard from now till May 1st!


Hi GG, I just like to know everything about everything! I get kind of obsessed with accruing knowledge about all the things I enjoy....I feel daft if I am lost for words ...admittedly it does not happen often...

Glad you have a diet sorted - I have not posted mine up for a while & I really should, but I am happy with it the way it is at the moment & I know if I post it, there will be a barrage of suggestions !

Basically I have taken bits from PScarb, Tan, yourself & peeps at the gym and formulated my own which is basically a low carb/high protein/good fats. Still probably not eating enough but working on it ....

Made a great stir fry with mushrooms, red onion, broccoli & tuna steak torn into chunks with splash of chilli sauce

I find myself being ever more innovatory with food !

I am sure that pushing those weights - you will be the most ripped on the beach - no worries - I will take my time before trying to steal your Muscle Goddess title - 1 day maybe ..... :bounce:


----------



## Jem

My 'm' on keyboard is sticking so if it does not read right, stick an m in there


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> you called my dear:lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol:Ha See what I mean
> 
> ...read through your journal proper and release some relevant responses i think...cant always let the hormones do the talking!!!!


Still waiting..................................................................still waiting ...............................................ahem...........still waiting


----------



## Jem

Chest & Triceps today

Was mentored so have no idea what kind of weights were put on - but I hurt as I type so its all good baby!

Chest Press

Seated Cable cross overs

Incline Bench press

Dumbell Overhead Extensions [with just shoulders on bench :confused1: ] but for the serratus & hurts like a b'stard

Dumbell Skull Crushers [left weaker than right hence d/bell]

Tri pull downs

Cardio

25mins X Trainer

25mins Tread - flat - fast walk

All these programmes from Sunday to today [see below] are new to me and will be done for 3 weeks and then progress monitored with routines tweaked

Sunday - Legs

Tues - Delts & Abs

Weds - Back, Bi's and Abs

Thurs - Chest & Tri's

Target date is 10th May :rockon:


----------



## anabolic ant

behold....the wait is over,haha!!!!

hey miss,good day to you...

i have scanned over your pages,and i'm pleased to say...nope,i have not changed my pervy hormonal ways,hehehehehe!!!!

sorry miss...just cant help myself can i!!!!!

right,down to not spamming n hijacking your thread with my fingers,or should i say tongue slipping(not being rude miss,honest)...

i have noticed you have taken on board a lot of advices,which is cool...i guess this whole training lark is built around trial and error,and seeing what works for you...i did notice that your diet was lacking more whole food dietary sources and more reliant on protein shakes and supplement intake...but as i read through,you have slowly tailored this up to increase more dietary food stuff,which is much better,because the metabolism will cope better with this,whilst dieting...

i also noticed that your leg training,although good,was lacking traditional squats...but as previously said...you have changed this up and incorporated this into you regime,which is brill...i noticed you do quite a few good compound exercises in legs,back,delts etc...which is great,even though i'm no pro,i'm sure many would agree!!!

i havent seen much of your chest,kee,hee...i meant chest routine,tee,hee....oooops,he looks up n there it is with tri's...i like your training,its quite nice because of the basic exercises...

so you still looking to become on par with the men at your gym or was that passing statement as in training intensity and focus etc etc!!!!!

hows the soreness coming along,i noticed you said you get sore quite well...this will subside with time and training recovery and stamina will pick up as you go...as will increased poundages to your weights,guess with time,hard work(as you are) and patience,things will fall into place nicely!!!!

cardio i have noticed myself helps with soreness,plus i feel cardio respiratory exercises and increased gaseous exchange,increases oxygen transport helping with the offset of lactate(lactic acid build up) and transport of this acidity,also free radical damage too,but a good hard workout will always incur damage and lactic acid build up and DOMS!!!!

i think your on your way lady...i think the way your going,you'll be happy by the 10th may no matter what,cos your progressing!!!!

so you see,i can take note and be serious about training,diet etc...just its hard(hehe)....hard to focus on the issue here,i'm merely a man first,human being second,so i'm in a constant(K) weakened state...!!!!

(p.s. if i've missed anything,i will address it later,you know my innuendo's and rude remarks)


----------



## Jem

Here are some progress pics - not sure how they are going to come out and they are not the best as I took camera to the gym but it was too busy for us [me..being shy] to start snapping shots !

They are a bit DIY to say the least ...

Be Nice

These are hopefully 'BEFORE' pics & will post some more on 10th May [target date] so that progress can be seen ......


----------



## Jem

As you can see I need desperately to work on the delts & waist to create the 'V'

All looking a bit thick at the moment

In fact I look shapeless & a bit like a bloke off the street .....the lack of waist is startling!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

You look great Jem, nice back you've got there


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> You look great Jem, nice back you've got there


Thanks V much Mr Mak


----------



## LittleChris

Very pleasing figure. Keep up the hard work and the results will come. It can be dispiriting at times looking in the mirror and not seeing any changes, but when you compare your photos over the course of several months you are amazed.

Think of each gym session and each meal as a brick towards building your castle.

Keep it up


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> You don't look like a bloke to me, and I am sure the lads will agree with me once they visit your journal to have a look. You have some nice muscle shape developing in the lower and upper middle back and are well on the way to shaping up. Don't do side bends with a heavy weight as they can cause a thickening effect on the waistline. You will develop a nice v shape, it just takes time. I am fortunate that my shoulders are the easiest part on my body to develop.
> 
> Glad to read the diet is working for you. You have made some great progress recently so don't give up hope now. Photos rarely show the progress you have made in reality, and lighting and a good camera can make a world of difference to the results.


 :lol: cheers GG - Hope all is well in your world. Not had much time lately but will catch up on your diary tonight I think. From what I have read, you are going great guns - get competing lady!

I just now found that out about the side bends - i had previously been doing them! You live, you learn. As Mr Ant so wisely says, this is all a massive learning curve....I am making progress

I measured myself this morning - something which I tend to avoid because unlike the camera, the tape measure never lies....to my surprise I have lost an inch on waist and on bum...hooray. For some unfathomable reason I appear to have gained an inch on me boobs - Howay the lads [as we say in Newcastle !] I am not complaining about that gain :bounce: An inch more boobie is a great thing especially since I lost 4 when I started training! - 4 inches not 4 boobies that is....xx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> As you can see I need desperately to work on the delts & waist to create the 'V'
> 
> All looking a bit thick at the moment
> 
> In fact I look shapeless & a bit like a bloke off the street .....the lack of waist is startling!


JEM what are you talking about - a blinkin' bloke off the street. I know we are all our own worst critics but really!?

You've made such good progress recently, it's great to see what you want to improve upon next but don't beat yourself up about it so much, you seem pretty level headed so I'm hoping that you can still appreciate all the progress you have already made and let the positive be what drives you forward!

:thumb:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> JEM what are you talking about - a blinkin' bloke off the street. I know we are all our own worst critics but really!?
> 
> You've made such good progress recently, it's great to see what you want to improve upon next but don't beat yourself up about it so much, you seem pretty level headed so I'm hoping that you can still appreciate all the progress you have already made and let the positive be what drives you forward!
> 
> :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: OMG it's just what popped into my head when I saw it that's all... But I can live with it ! PMSL

It will get better I am sure & it could be a lot worse - well it was a lot worse about a year ago ...

At least I brought myself to post the pics in the first place - now I have to improve!

I have a great little delts routine now & I am positive that it's gonna bring good results plus I have mentoring almost every training day now which is so fab - it's just giving me that extra push. x


----------



## Jem

LittleChris said:


> Very pleasing figure. Keep up the hard work and the results will come. It can be dispiriting at times looking in the mirror and not seeing any changes, but when you compare your photos over the course of several months you are amazed.
> 
> Think of each gym session and each meal as a brick towards building your castle.
> 
> Keep it up


Thanks Chris - I think everyone thinks I am depressed now...lol

Its all progress I know

Slowly but surely !


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Haha - that's alright then!

I usually take a couple of weeks to talk myself into having pics taken, over heat and go a fetching shade of red when I see them for the first time, post them up and hide for a good few minutes until I have found the courage to read any comments!!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> behold....the wait is over,haha!!!!
> 
> i like your training,its quite nice because of the basic exercises...
> 
> It is now thanks to coaching - I am trying to concentrate on the basic and compounds - seems to be working
> 
> so you still looking to become on par with the men at your gym or was that passing statement as in training intensity and focus etc etc!!!!!
> 
> Course I want to be as good as the men - I am prepared to wait a while to manage that particular goal though!!
> 
> hows the soreness coming along,i noticed you said you get sore quite well...this will subside with time and training recovery and stamina will pick up as you go...as will increased poundages to your weights,guess with time,hard work(as you are) and patience,things will fall into place nicely!!!!
> 
> Getting there but as you know if you keep upping the reps/weights shocking the body then you are always gonna get DOMS aren't you - pain is a good sign I think - it means I worked hard !
> 
> but a good hard workout will always incur damage and lactic acid build up and DOMS!!!!
> 
> Oh there you go - we agree!
> 
> i think your on your way lady...i think the way your going,you'll be happy by the 10th may no matter what,cos your progressing!!!!
> 
> I am I am I am
> 
> so you see,i can take note and be serious about training,diet etc...just its hard(hehe)....hard to focus on the issue here,i'm merely a man first,human being second,so i'm in a constant(K) weakened state...!!!!
> 
> (p.s. if i've missed anything,i will address it later,you know my innuendo's and rude remarks)


Reverted to type .....I know...it was too hard for you to sustain it ....[ooer] :rockon:xx


----------



## Jem

:thumb:If Sunday = Legs then Monday = Pain

The idea at the moment is to do high reps with a lower weight [3 week plan]

Legs it is:

I always have to have a good warm up, stretch & open up the hips before legs otherwise my ass is going nowhere near the ground come squatting time!

I also have a niggle in my hips - it happened last week whilst lunging - I lunged deep, feeling the stretch in the ham & something popped...never a good sign. Since then I have had a burning sensation down my hip and thigh intermittently all week. Not sure if its a tendon or what but it held out today - I was just very wary!

Leg Press

1 warm up set 15 x 5 plates

3 x 20 with 7 plates

ATG Squats Empty Bar

5 x 10 and then some more but lost count - just did to failure [read til I cried]

I was very grunty this week - could not help it - sounded like bleedin' Monica Seles - most unladylike and not at all like me

My fella says I am turning into a beast like the animals at the gym - cheek of it ...still perhaps it is wearing off on me LOL 

SLDL on box

3 x 20 20kgs just enough to feel a stretch

Standing Lunges

3 x 20

Kickbacks 10kgs

3 x 20

Leg Curls

3 x 20 with 4 plates

Leg Extensions

3 x 20 with 4 plates

Twists with empty bar [for obliques]

3 x 100 [will hurt tomorrow ...got a bit carried away]

45 mins treadmill

10 mins x trainer

That's all folks

Might seem lightweight but it still hurt and the most important thing for me at the moment is stripping away the chassis :beer:


----------



## Guest

Good pics Jem.. You have a nice structure to work with. Definately dont look like a bloke


----------



## Jem

zeus87529 said:


> Good pics Jem.. You have a nice structure to work with. Definately dont look like a bloke


 :lol: I should post a new thread

IS THIS A BLOKE OR A BIRD  [dont do that - I would cry] lol

Cheers Zeus

X


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> :thumb:If Sunday = Legs then Monday = Pain
> 
> i love legs...well not my own :whistling:
> 
> The idea at the moment is to do high reps with a lower weight [3 week plan]
> 
> Legs it is:
> 
> sounds good,builds more density this way
> 
> I always have to have a good warm up, stretch & open up the hips before legs otherwise my ass is going nowhere near the ground come squatting time!
> 
> now what do you expect me to say here woman:lol: :lol: ????
> 
> oh my god,is my mind working overtime or what now!!!!
> 
> ok,i wont,but can you imagine what my mind is saying:confused1:
> 
> but i'm guessing you have to loosen up and stretch to allow for full flexibilty and range of motion...i have this problem too miss
> 
> I also have a niggle in my hips - it happened last week whilst lunging - I lunged deep, feeling the stretch in the ham & something popped...never a good sign. Since then I have had a burning sensation down my hip and thigh intermittently all week. Not sure if its a tendon or what but it held out today - I was just very wary!
> 
> wow,that sounds very scary,wrong and painful,be very careful on things going pop...my old osggods schlatters knee popped out when going heavy on hack squats,tut,tut!!!
> 
> sounds like the pinging of a tendon,but of course i'm guessing and have no idea unless your leg was here in full length and exposure for examination...ooops,slid into a tangent again...damn!!!
> 
> but burning sensations intermittently ranging down a side could be related to nerve damage too...if in doubt even when stretching or doing something light...and you feel twinges,muscle pain,tendon or nerves,then lay off,those pain receptors are telling you to not do more to that place already indicating pain miss!!!
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> 1 warm up set 15 x 5 plates
> 
> 3 x 20 with 7 plates
> 
> ATG Squats Empty Bar
> 
> 5 x 10 and then some more but lost count - just did to failure [read til I cried]
> 
> thats the way to do it(sorry for the sooty show impersonation)
> 
> I was very grunty this week - could not help it - sounded like bleedin' Monica Seles - most unladylike and not at all like me
> 
> My fella says I am turning into a beast like the animals at the gym - cheek of it ...still perhaps it is wearing off on me LOL
> 
> SLDL on box
> 
> 3 x 20 20kgs just enough to feel a stretch
> 
> Standing Lunges
> 
> 3 x 20
> 
> Kickbacks 10kgs
> 
> 3 x 20
> 
> Leg Curls
> 
> 3 x 20 with 4 plates
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> 3 x 20 with 4 plates
> 
> Twists with empty bar [for obliques]
> 
> 3 x 100 [will hurt tomorrow ...got a bit carried away]
> 
> 45 mins treadmill
> 
> 10 mins x trainer
> 
> That's all folks
> 
> Might seem lightweight but it still hurt and the most important thing for me at the moment is stripping away the chassis :beer:


i reckon thats a cool workout,enough to get the mechanisms n pathways in your body functioning to serve an increase in fat free mass and burn the adipose tissue(fat cells)...

keep up the good chasis work...

and i have to say a very very big apology for my remarks and innuendo's,please exscuse me,as you mentioned you have a fella,feel such a twit,but i cant help my hormonal state...you know us men folk,we think after(exscuses) and i've just seen your new pics,Grrrr


----------



## ElfinTan

Hey Jemjem! Or is it Jimjim ;0) Only kidding Chicken. Nice thickness you have around the spine, width will come with time. Great foundations to build on...now get the trowel out ;0) Inches lost are a better indicator than the scales so well done. Unfortunately where GG gained bust I've lost it....but never had much anyway and I much prefer having pecs 9well little pecs lol)


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> i reckon thats a cool workout,enough to get the mechanisms n pathways in your body functioning to serve an increase in fat free mass and burn the adipose tissue(fat cells)...
> 
> keep up the good chasis work...
> 
> and i have to say a very very big apology for my remarks and innuendo's,please exscuse me,as you mentioned you have a fella,feel such a twit,but i cant help my hormonal state...you know us men folk,we think after(exscuses) and i've just seen your new pics,Grrrr


Mr Ant, all this technical help - really - I am being spoilt now ! I am glad that you like the programme. If it doesn't bring desired results I will change it up again.... You do know your stuff

I am sure that things aren't that bad hormonally - surely there are hordes of women lining up to feel your big lats :lol: :thumb:

You are such a dirty b*gger - I think the comments made on my thread are relatively tame in comparison, Some of your input is positively grim PMSL  x


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Hey Jemjem! Or is it Jimjim ;0) Only kidding Chicken. Nice thickness you have around the spine, width will come with time. Great foundations to build on...now get the trowel out ;0) Inches lost are a better indicator than the scales so well done. Unfortunately where GG gained bust I've lost it....but never had much anyway and I much prefer having pecs 9well little pecs lol)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Gonna cry if anyone else comments on that - wish I'd never written it ffs LOL

It will be worth all the hard work I am sure - even if I have to wait until I am 40 [still 7 years to go then...] at least I will be a fit older bird !

Thanks for the comments & I am still yet to make that lovely looking cheesecake of yours you little cookery genius you!

Who needs boobies anyway ? When I am the finished article I am sure there will be fabulous new implant tecnology that you can have in your lunch hour ! x


----------



## Goose

Just popping in to say keep up the good work Jem


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> You will gain on the boobs as they will firm up with the muscle growth underneath them. Mine get a bit smaller with dieting but get harder and more perky- not a bad thing! I also get a much better cleavage.
> 
> *Sounds good to me - I want them to be like heat seeking missiles - at least they dont disappear under my armpits - there isn't enough there for that !*
> 
> Well done on losing the inches, it just goes to show that you can't always judge how you are doing, since you thought your waist was thickening. You are only feeling the muscle growth! I spent three months feeling like I was waking up in someone elses body! Now that was bizarre......
> 
> *I know what you mean sometimes I catch myself in the mirror & do a double take* *because I have changed but you dont always see it*
> 
> I won the first place trophy in physique because only three girls entered the show (five had registered but two dropped out). The nabba judges told us which section we had to enter and that was it. We were each in one body type group in the show and each won first in that category. I wouldn't have chosen to do it that way, but sometimes things are out of your control. I loved every moment of the experience and my sons and grandchildren were in the crowd cheering me on.Details are on the old archived Greekgoddess 52, fit and proud of it thread on members photos.
> 
> *I would not like to win that way but it must have been funny - I cannot believe it went like that!*
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## Jem

:thumb :Thanks Goose - hope you are well !

Still have not visited your page - might come and check it out so I hope its a fun filled place with plenty of pictures !


----------



## PRL

As Tan said, good base and thickness there Jem. Must be something in the water at Iron Works. My sister trains there on a Friday with my mate Nikki. Both are making huge gains.

Keep plugging away, the shape will come... with extra boobie inches too.


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Mr Ant, all this technical help - really - I am being spoilt now ! I am glad that you like the programme. If it doesn't bring desired results I will change it up again.... You do know your stuff
> 
> I am sure that things aren't that bad hormonally - surely there are hordes of women lining up to feel your big lats :lol: :thumb:
> 
> You are such a dirty b*gger - I think the comments made on my thread are relatively tame in comparison, Some of your input is positively grim PMSL  x


i know,i know...the technical help just flows out...i cant help myself once started:bounce:,well you got your knowledge overload here,spoilt git:lol:...you can thank me later:thumb:!!!

well apparently one of the rules written in stone(dont ask where,probably joe weider has the original script somewhere) is to keep changing the routine around every 6 weeks or so,you know the shock training principle...but this rule might not apply to everyone,because we are all different by DNA,so some may not have to change up and still gain,make progress etc etc!!!

again,the old trial and error experimentation comes into it,guess we are always stumbling upon something new to try,always more than one angle to...(ahem,cough,cough **** ****** **** ***** :whistling: ,sorry that was a rude bit)...angle to take on training!!!!

yep your programme is cool,i'm sure many would agree,basics are what folk forget,simple and effective,all the other bits can be worked around the basics!!!!

that bad hormonally...well if you think putting a wig on a lampost and ragging the hell out of it,every couple of hours not bad...then i guess i'm alright...saying this,must pop down to the local supermarket...to get some meat(its the new nightclub/meeting place)...and to get some meat to eat too:lol:!!!

ooooh yessss,dirty bugger...saying things like that miss...i can only take as a compliment...heeeeeey,grim,you know its all good banter,take it with a pinch of salt n pepper,and some ketchup with those chips please:whistling:...ooops,forgot this is a bodybuilders site!!!!


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> As Tan said, good base and thickness there Jem. Must be something in the water at Iron Works. My sister trains there on a Friday with my mate Nikki. Both are making huge gains.
> 
> Keep plugging away, the shape will come... with extra boobie inches too.


There is plenty of stuff there but I don't think it's in the water - you just get it over the counter :laugh:

I train early on a Friday - it's my cardio only day [actually it's more like a social chit chat on a Friday at the moment, jaws hurt and not a lot more!!] - does she train on the night or in the morning?

I have an idea who she might be & if it's her I did comment to her last week about how good she was looking...she has made great progress

Anyway thanks for the comments - much appreciated PRL


----------



## Jem

that bad hormonally...well if you think putting a wig on a lampost and ragging the hell out of it,every couple of hours not bad...then i guess i'm alright...saying this,must pop down to the local supermarket...to get some meat(its the new nightclub/meeting place)...and to get some meat to eat too:lol:!!!

*I believe you too....how can I possibly compete with that - you certainly have high standards Ant*

ooooh yessss,dirty bugger...saying things like that miss...i can only take as a compliment...heeeeeey,grim,you know its all good banter,

*O but I do - at least you don't pretend to be a gentleman * :lol:

*Secretly I think you are one & this is all for show....lol*

:devil2:


----------



## Jem

.. with extra boobie inches too.


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> .. with extra boobie inches too.


I want I want I want

:clap:


----------



## Jem

zeus87529 said:


> I want I want I want
> 
> :clap:


You want the boobies......or extra inches??? :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I will take both please - All good man, all good :bounce:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I want both also


----------



## Jem

zeus87529 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> I want both also


:laugh: fair enough I can understand that - it's achieving it that's the problem. Loving your cats by the way - my pussy is called monkey & I will try to get a pic up on here so we can compare :lol: ....


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It will be worth all the hard work I am sure - even if I have to wait until I am 40 [still 7 years to go then...] at least I will be a fit older bird !


I'm 40 next year LOL....makes me a nearly fitter older burd:whistling:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> :laugh: fair enough I can understand that - it's achieving it that's the problem. Loving your cats by the way - my pussy is called monkey & I will try to get a pic up on here so we can compare :lol: ....


Thanks Jem my cats names are Nia(girl) and Noah(boy). Get some pics up of yours!! Would like to see them, I love pets.

Sorry for asking as it may have already been mentioned. What are your goals with training?? Are you planning on competing or just training to be healthy and in shape??


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> I'm 40 next year LOL....makes me a nearly fitter older burd:whistling:


*See I rest my case Tan - a fit 30 something bird ! Cool * :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well fcking saved my Dear!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

zeus87529 said:


> Thanks Jem my cats names are Nia(girl) and Noah(boy). Get some pics up of yours!! Would like to see them, I love pets.
> 
> Sorry for asking as it may have already been mentioned. What are your goals with training?? Are you planning on competing or just training to be healthy and in shape??




Not a very good one - he has just been castrated so he is still searching for what he lost !

Long term goals re training are - as yet undefined - short term I have until 10th May to look fabulous as I am going to my first show to support friends competing. I will see what happens and how far I can go with it but tbh I cannot see myself wanting to get up on a stage.

Never say Never eh!

How about you ?


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Well fcking saved my Dear!!!!!!


ROFL eeermm not quite sure to what you erm refer ....you will note that it took a while to reply to that comment...not that I was busily bothering the grey matter for a suitably appropriate reply :lol: :lol:

Funny girl


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> View attachment 23891
> 
> 
> Not a very good one - he has just been castrated so he is still searching for what he lost !
> 
> Long term goals re training are - as yet undefined - short term I have until 10th May to look fabulous as I am going to my first show to support friends competing. I will see what happens and how far I can go with it but tbh I cannot see myself wanting to get up on a stage.
> 
> Never say Never eh!
> 
> How about you ?


AWWEEEEE... Adorable little pussy you have there(talking about the cat)

Like you said...see where it goes. Sounds like a good plan and very similar to where i am at. Just going to train as i love it, and see where it takes me. My main thing is I like to feel healthy and in shape.


----------



## Jem

zeus87529 said:


> AWWEEEEE... Adorable little pussy you have there(talking about the cat)
> 
> *Oh but of course - just craves love, affection and stroking - oh but wait there is a cat thread very similar to this - that ended in smut too! *
> 
> Like you said...see where it goes. Sounds like a good plan and very similar to where i am at. Just going to train as i love it, and see where it takes me. My main thing is I like to feel healthy and in shape.


*You are in good shape - I forget to look at people's profiles and you tend to just judge on the avatar. I nearly choked on my tuna when I saw your page - great shape Zeus - the av does not do you justice*


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> *You are in good shape - I forget to look at people's profiles and you tend to just judge on the avatar. I nearly choked on my tuna when I saw your page - great shape Zeus - the av does not do you justice*


Thanks Gem, much appreciated. I have been told that a few times about my avy.....that it doesnt do me justice. Maybe I will change it. But I like that it adds the element of the unknown

Sorry that I contibuted to you almost choking on tuna. That would not be pretty:laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> ROFL eeermm not quite sure to what you erm refer ....you will note that it took a while to reply to that comment...not that I was busily bothering the grey matter for a suitably appropriate reply :lol: :lol:
> 
> Funny girl


10/10 for creative thinking:thumbup1:......commonly known as bull sh*tting:whistling:


----------



## Jem

zeus87529 said:


> Thanks Gem, much appreciated. I have been told that a few times about my avy.....that it doesnt do me justice. Maybe I will change it. But I like that it adds the element of the unknown
> 
> Sorry that I contibuted to you almost choking on tuna. That would not be pretty:laugh:


The unknown is what keeps people on their toes so I rate that too :thumb:

Like at the moment I have a really poopy car - it's old and battered & I am looking for a new shiny one but holding back because I quite like the way that people make assumptions about you on the basis of your car !

It's amazing - I was at the garage today and the bloke took pity on me because as he said "your fella should just buy you a new car"

- he has no idea about my relationship status, I could be a lesbian for all he knows ! ....

But he knocked £20 off the bill & £25 the time before. Now if I went in there with an M5 it would be a different story !


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> that bad hormonally...well if you think putting a wig on a lampost and ragging the hell out of it,every couple of hours not bad...then i guess i'm alright...saying this,must pop down to the local supermarket...to get some meat(its the new nightclub/meeting place)...and to get some meat to eat too:lol:!!!
> 
> *I believe you too....how can I possibly compete with that - you certainly have high standards Ant*
> 
> well you know,it just comes naturally...i've never let myself drop below a certainstandard as you can see my dear miss:lol:
> 
> ooooh yessss,dirty bugger...saying things like that miss...i can only take as a compliment...heeeeeey,grim,you know its all good banter,
> 
> *O but I do - at least you don't pretend to be a gentleman * :lol:
> 
> *Secretly I think you are one & this is all for show....lol*
> 
> :devil2:


didnt you know,i'm the new type of 2009 gent,i'll offer you a big mac on a first date,what a dawg i am...woof woof:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

damn...i knew you'd penetrate(this word is used in context) this exterior and seek out the real me...i was trying to keep it a secret,as with my MI6 job as OO9,finally been foiled,drat,double drat!!!!


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> 10/10 for creative thinking:thumbup1:......commonly known as bull sh*tting:whistling:


Joke over - On a serious note you look great !


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> damn...i knew you'd penetrate(this word is used in context) this exterior and seek out the real me...i was trying to keep it a secret,as with my MI6 job as OO9,finally been foiled,drat,double drat!!!!


That's because I am a criminal mastermind & can often be found in a leather swivel chair stroking my pussy - you will never outwit me Mr Ant mwhahaaahhaa :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> That's because I am a criminal mastermind & can often be found in a leather swivel chair stroking my pussy - you will never outwit me Mr Ant mwhahaaahhaa :lol:


i know...i have been chasing you for quite some time now...you may have masterminded me that time...but...if you look down closely at your pussy,you will see my 2 eyes,my nose and mouth:lol:...keep stroking,its nice,(what you thought was your meow) :w00t: ...with my master of disguise,this leather outfit did nicely,you got too comfortable in my arms,bit of a fidget as well,have to say,you should do your pubes in the bathroom next time,do you know what its like trying to itch something you cant scratch:lol: :lol: ,foiled you miss!!!!


----------



## Beklet

zeus87529 said:


> Thanks Gem, much appreciated. I have been told that a few times about my avy.....that it doesnt do me justice. Maybe I will change it. But I like that it adds the element of the unknown
> 
> Sorry that I contibuted to you almost choking on tuna. That would not be pretty:laugh:


Ha ha she's right - your avi does you no justice..... :tongue: :whistling:



anabolic ant said:


> i know...i have been chasing you for quite some time now...you may have masterminded me that time...but...if you look down closely at your pussy,you will see my 2 eyes,my nose and mouth:lol:...keep stroking,its nice, :w00t: ...with my master of disguise,this leather outfit did nicely,you got too comfortable in my arms,bit of a fidget as well,have to say,you should do your pubes in the bathroom next time,do you know what its like trying to itch something you cant scratch:lol: :lol: ,foiled you miss!!!!


PMSL.......I want whatever it is you're taking......and what's with this calling people 'miss' - is it a compliment or a reprimand????

I'll stop hijacking now, sorry!!! :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

Beklet said:


> Ha ha she's right - your avi does you no justice..... :tongue: :whistling:
> 
> PMSL.......I want whatever it is you're taking......and what's with this calling people 'miss' - is it a compliment or a reprimand????
> 
> I'll stop hijacking now, sorry!!! :lol:


hahaha,i know people have commented on my abnormal levels of filth...but i guess whats in my body,is in my body miss(hahaha miss)...you can obtain it from a little pr**k(nope not my 2incher) i meant a needle!!!

well,i have always called women miss,didnt do much school when i was young,then when i went back to college n uni,i called all the lady teachers miss,they didnt like it...but i guess its my old school thing/way...plus,i like calling you lot miss as a compliment of course...sorry too for the hijack jem!!!


----------



## anabolic ant

Greekgoddess said:


> "hahaha,i know people have commented on my abnormal levels of filth...but i guess whats in my body,is in my body miss(hahaha miss)...you can obtain it from a little pr**k(nope not my 2incher) i meant a needle!!!"
> 
> In my opinion, no levels of filth can be classed as abnormal, just the odd bit of content gets too bizarre for some people now and again.....I don't know whats affecting me, must be the Test in the Hrt alternative they've put me on as an experiment....lol
> 
> Oh, this thread is making me laugh so much,I damn near swallowed my post dinner banana whole while laughing at the posts.. I can see it being moved to the adult lounge shortly!


ok jem,this is my last hijack,and hope this doesnt go to the adults lounge...poor you,but i know you love it really:whistling:...

damn GG you on an experiment...does the test help with training or is it just affecting you in a pervy way????

wow,swallowing your post dinner banana whole,now there's a thought...i meant of course to do with diet and nutrition of course,guessing you ladies like the odd banana:lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

now,getting back to the thread in hand...nope,i'm not talking about my manhood!!!!

you training today jem?

hows the diet food coming along?


----------



## Jem

:whistling:

What on earth happened here?

I go off minding my own business, doing my work - nose to the grindstone & I come back to what is nothing short of smut.....

GG you are a minx

Beklet is just naughty :laugh:

& as for my favourite Ant - well you do know better but a little bit of encouragement & it all comes spurting out - even an 'innocent' comment like GG choking on her banana :thumb:

It had better not get moved to the adults lounge - I am not allowed in there - too young & naive. Mods took one look at me and decided that I was too sweet to be corrupted in there :innocent:


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> now,getting back to the thread in hand...nope,i'm not talking about my manhood!!!!
> 
> you training today jem?
> 
> hows the diet food coming along?


Oh sure come on all serious now - joker!

Actually I don't train on a Tuesday - it is a recovery day

As for the food bit, crap today - have no appetite: just had tuna steak and roast veg but not eaten since this morning.....just too busy

training tomorrow - new delts routine - woohoo

Ah, yes enough seriousness - back to the smut .....i love it !! :beer:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

PMSL the adventures of Ant and his little 2 incher, where will he go next??


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL the adventures of Ant and his little 2 incher, where will he go next??


:winkrobably back to the supermarket - that is where he gets all of his meat from if you catch my drift ....dirty dirty boy...it makes me blush somewhat:blush:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> :winkrobably back to the supermarket - that is where he gets all of his meat from if you catch my drift ....dirty dirty boy...it makes me blush somewhat:blush:


Are you saying he fvcks ribeye steaks? :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> :whistling:
> 
> What on earth happened here?
> 
> I go off minding my own business, doing my work - nose to the grindstone & I come back to what is nothing short of smut.....
> 
> no,no,no...smut is totally the wrong word here...i'd say filth flarn filth:lol:...some people,A jem,taking up all this valuable space!!!
> 
> GG you are a minx
> 
> Beklet is just naughty :laugh:
> 
> & as for my favourite Ant - well you do know better but a little bit of encouragement & it all comes spurting out - even an 'innocent' comment like GG choking on her banana :thumb:
> 
> oooh miss,dont start saying things like favourite,encouragement and spurting...its all too much,i may just have to go and have a lie down,its all getting too much,well doesnt take much for me to have my spurts of genius...its oh so hot in here(not breaking into a nelly song) :lol:
> 
> It had better not get moved to the adults lounge - I am not allowed in there - too young & naive. Mods took one look at me and decided that I was too sweet to be corrupted in there :innocent:


your just like me jem,too young and naive,oh and inexperienced...yes,i think you should be corrupted elsewhere :lol:



Jem said:


> Oh sure come on all serious now - joker!
> 
> now now,there is a time and a place,time to get serious miss!!!
> 
> Actually I don't train on a Tuesday - it is a recovery day
> 
> As for the food bit, crap today - have no appetite: just had tuna steak and roast veg but not eaten since this morning.....just too busy
> 
> (serious bit) oh jem,you cannot afford these missed meals..or the chance for catabolism to set in,your body may hold on to meals because of starvational periods,tut,tut...you gotta keep that food flowing constantly,will increase your metabolic rate as the body is in constant use/turnover and it keeps insulin spikes to a minimum,make sure no more missed meals,recovery days are for the rebuild,rest and repair of the tissues,so feed em,thats a telling off:cursing:!!!!!!!!
> 
> training tomorrow - new delts routine - woohoo
> 
> Ah, yes enough seriousness - back to the smut .....i love it !! :beer:


well you know,i keep it serious,with a touch of ant flavour from time to time



MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL the adventures of Ant and his little 2 incher, where will he go next??


its hard work bro,this 2incher business is too much...getting me into too much lady trouble,whats a man to do...i should be in jamaica swinging this beast around!!!!


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Are you saying he fvcks ribeye steaks? :lol:


 :lol: :lol:depends what's on offer I think


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> your just like me jem,too young and naive,oh and inexperienced...yes,i think you should be corrupted elsewhere :lol:
> 
> Does it involve uniforms of any sort ?


----------



## Jem

(serious bit) oh jem,you cannot afford these missed meals..or the chance for catabolism to set in,your body may hold on to meals because of starvational periods,tut,tut...you gotta keep that food flowing constantly,will increase your metabolic rate as the body is in constant use/turnover and it keeps insulin spikes to a minimum,make sure no more missed meals,recovery days are for the rebuild,rest and repair of the tissues,so feed em,thats a telling off!!!!!!!!

*I know it's bad but it was because I am not eating carbs after 4 & I always miss the deadline so I end up missing out that meal altogether .....I will correct this Master *


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> of course,we can do uniform corruption,corruption involves a vast range of stimuli...now where to start,good ol policeman-truncheon corruption,fireman-with large hosepipe and plenty of flush corruption:lol:,or maybe a james bond gentleman-romantic cooruption or i've come to fix your fridge,with moustache and toolbox corruption????
> 
> more later!!!!!
> 
> oh so your on a carb slope with high carbs in the morning and sloping off the carbs and increase with protein slope so to speak,am i right,please correct me if i'm wrong...(no,not with your whip and 4 inch heels,but i'm always receptive to corrections:drool...damn 4pm,thats an early cutoff point for carbs in the day...wow,do you ingest any EFA's essential fatty acids to stop your body compensationg for carb depletion and do you train evening or morning?
> 
> we must discuss cabs in more depth i feel!!!!
> 
> you cant miss it altogether,this is bad...and a slap on the wrist this time,do not let this behaviour happen again,wise you'll be up for punishment!!!!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> *Ok Anthony well I would not want to be punished now would I ....*
> 
> *That's the one - except the carbs aren't very high at all - I have a shake when I wake up [said the bishop to the actress]...either porridge or wholemeal toast with p/nut butter for breakfast *
> 
> *[don't tell me to eat eggs for brekkie bleeuggh too early] and then by the time I remember that I was supposed to carb up before 4 - my window of opportunity has gone*
> 
> *....so then I end up eating protein only meal. Having EFAs yes - Fish oil, olive oil, almonds, p/nut butter ....train in the morning-afternoon - depending on work, never evenings - cannot cope with that. *
> 
> *Will eat lots today - went shopping yesterday so cupboards are stocked...*
> 
> *Lots of spinach, broccoli, mushrooms, onions - all good stuff.....* :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

OK Jem, I have finally caught up on your journal.

Mr Ant is giving you some damn good advice, as is GG, but we expect nothing less. I second what they are saying about food and missed meals, when I was younger I ate less and less to lose weight and ended up skinny fat. It is not a good look.

Think of it like this. If you want to make a fire you light the kindling and add little things to the fire often to get it to burn bright and hot. Then once its burning fiercely you can throw whole logs on and they get burnt up. If at the start you throw a log on, you smother the flame and it takes ages to burn the log. When you miss meals you are smothering your fire/your metabolism. Don't!

Pictures. I love your pictures. How on earth can you be worried you look like a guy? :confused1: I see a lovely balanced body that goes in and out where it should. Men should be Y shaped, women X shaped. With shoulders and hips being the top and bottom of the X. That's you. Great base to work on.

Good to see basic compound movements in your routine and CONGRATULATIONS on getting sub 20% BF! Subscribed as this journal is pretty damn HAWT!


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> well if your naughty,you will have to be corrected Mmmmmiss!!!!
> 
> now,this low carb situation concerns me,you need a substantial amount of carbs for bodily functions,as this is your bodies energy supply,not just involved in muscle contractions miss,but supplies metabolic fuel to all tissues!!!
> 
> if you have enough carbs in your body....and i'm sure GG can confirm this,carbohydrate stems/coined from the greeks ,and means 'muscle sparing' and also carbohydrates do release insulin which does help transport of nutrients,protein etc into the cells!!!!
> 
> you need glycolysis,because it is the monosacharide metabolism pathway,leading to formation of pyruvate,also pyruvate and intermediates can be used for the synthesis of non essential amino acids,amongst the very important essential processes such as free energy that forms the workforce compound behind almost every process in the body that requires it,which is,ATP(adenosine-tri-phosphate)...also the carbs ingested predominantly are broken down through glycolysis....giving 2 ATP molecules for every glucose molecule,think fat yields more ATP,but not the preferred source for bodybuilders...also glycolysis occurs from aerobic and anaerobic respiration,giving you your energy for short burst high energy exercises and also longer duration activities(ooooh miss)!!!!
> 
> i say increase your complex carbs,this will give you fuller or should i say more satiety for longer,whilst providing good glycogen...you cant keep your body in a fasted state and not expect catabolism and gluconeogenesis(breakdown of other tissues for fuel/energy)...
> 
> you have about 100grams of liver glycogen and i guess the turnover of muscle glycogen goes pretty quick...so carbs/energy is very important...tell me what you've been advised and how much your total cals are for your day and carb intake is??????
> 
> if you must stay so low on carbs all the time,then up your protein a bit and increase your fats!!!!!
> 
> but you do need to have energy for workouts,including brain function,but most brain carbs are spared/protected though,so relatively safe...
> 
> plus the carbs can give your muscles a fuller appearance,and increase pumps...there is so much i could say here,but broken down...i think you should carefully calculate how much carbs you do need whilst dieting...because i feel your in a defict too early in the day,remember what i said earlier about negative energy balance and positive energy balances...
> 
> also think you could increase the intensity of your cardio,and increase complex carbs,maybe balance it that way or...try eating more regular,smaller meals to sustain a good metabolism,eating enough to stave off hunger,til the next meal and not having dips in energy levels(if you do),but maybe a more constant level off...so not much insulin spikes either...also you could throw in some more vegetables with your food,if your not eating some much carbs to bulk your foods out,but with little or no calories added (sorry you just said you been shopping,nice to see those vegs in there,ahem with the meat) sorry dont mean to get so intense...and these are just a few ideas of thousands...i havent got my thinking head on,cos i have to split miss..
> 
> i'll come back in a bit n sort you out:bounce:,hee,hee


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> Erm... still waiting


----------



## Jem

See as soon as I put something up about diet you all bloomin' jump down my throat [ey calm down ant]. I know, I know and it's not something I do on purpose 'to be thin' - in fact I cannot imagine anything worse!

I just lose track of time - no appetite ever - would love one, have a mate whose tummy automatically rumbles every 2 hours. If I am working, then I just forget.

But I am making a conscious effort

I even ate chicken yesterday and I haven't had meat [now then] since I was 10!

I only started eating fish a few months ago.

You see I am turning into an animal - will be playing rugger with GB before you know it!

[oh no, far too much of a lady for that]

I am deadlifting today - yippeee - all excited about it

So will post delts, abs routine [done yesterday] as well as back and bi's which I am going to do in a couple of hours.

If I could get off this site I might get some work done!!

This is why I have not joined facebook - I talk too much

Anyway looking forward to much smut and love later

Back to the real world for the moment

x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> See as soon as I put something up about diet you all bloomin' jump down my throat [ey calm down ant]. I know, I know and it's not something I do on purpose 'to be thin' - in fact I cannot imagine anything worse!
> 
> I just lose track of time - no appetite ever - would love one, have a mate whose tummy automatically rumbles every 2 hours. If I am working, then I just forget.
> 
> But I am making a conscious effort
> 
> I even ate chicken yesterday and I haven't had meat [now then] since I was 10!
> 
> I only started eating fish a few months ago.
> 
> You see I am turning into an animal - will be playing rugger with GB before you know it!
> 
> [oh no, far too much of a lady for that]
> 
> I am deadlifting today - yippeee - all excited about it
> 
> So will post delts, abs routine [done yesterday] as well as back and bi's which I am going to do in a couple of hours.


OK, the worst thing you can do is get worked over food and let it rule your life. That happened to me for far too many years and diet and food is still the thing I have most trouble with in regards to training. Food is fuel.

If you consistently forget to eat then you need to change your habits. It takes about 6weeks for a new habit to become routine. So the first thing to do is set and alarm to go off for your feeding time. As soon as the alarm goes off, reset it for the next meal. Yes this sounds a bit OCD but once your body gets used to being fed it will growl when it has next come to expect a meal.

Re the rugby.....I'm not into football guys and football is BIG in Germany....with rugby. Well, we get to train with the men. :whistling:

Have fun with the deadlifts!


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> waiting over miss,i'm here,i'm here!!!!
> 
> awwww,ok,ok...i have to be more subtle in future,i apologise for me always going deep throat on you,kee,hee!!!
> 
> i know you dont on purpose,i guess its my caring,concerned and wanting to share my knowledge to help sweetheart!!!
> 
> here,have a rub....there,there!!!!
> 
> i guess when your busy and are rushed time is only significant for getting the tasks done in hand,ahem,ahem:lol:!!!
> 
> well a conscious effort is cool...saying this about your friend,it can happen to you as well...just takes some grooming your dietary habits to become more routine and your body will automatically after a while of routine,will start to tell you,i'm hungry and things will soon enough fall into ahem,position/place!!!
> 
> well...i had no idea you didnt eat meat,but eating chicken is good,if i can help with your meat eating,please dont hesitate to ask:lol:!!!
> 
> wow,thats an amzing feat...what never ate fish before???
> 
> fish,is probably one of the most greatest foods ever miss...so much benefits,actually helps weight loss,cholesterol levels,oily fish especially...all the omega's,given in poor countries because of the high iodine content(decreases gout),great for thyroid function(thyroid controls the bodies metabolism),brain development in young,immunity etc etc etc!!!!
> 
> once you have a certain attitude towards food where you say'the benefits outweigh taste etc',sometimes you can go through with it,even if the taste or texture is not the best thing...i'm impressed,good will power...see your making conscious efforts to improve miss,nice!!!
> 
> ooooh miss,i like animalistic tendancies,ooooh rugger,with GB,will you please do a video:thumb:...actually,i could be the other team and you n GB could be the home team...or would you rather a one on one bit of action???
> 
> ok,ok,ok...you have to knuckle down miss...go get some work done,ruddy woman,always chatting...when you come back from reality,there'll be much smutlove waiting for you!!!
> 
> peace,love,chicken breast and unity!!!


----------



## GHS

SPAM SPAM SPAM

Oh hiya Jem 

GHS


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> SPAM SPAM SPAM
> 
> Oh hiya Jem
> 
> GHS


Spam yourself Gav - what's occurring ?


----------



## GHS

Jem said:


> Spam yourself Gav - what's occurring ?


 Not much to be honest Cheryll.

Baileys....

With mint....

Who'd have thought it?

GHS


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> Not much to be honest Cheryll.
> 
> Baileys....
> 
> With mint....
> 
> Who'd have thought it?
> 
> GHS


 :lol: :lol: funny boyo - it must be a laugh a minute down in the valley...I bet they are pleased to have you back in Wayells there isn't it now? :whistling:


----------



## GHS

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: funny boyo - it must be a laugh a minute down in the valley...I bet they are pleased to have you back in Wayells there isn't it now? :whistling:


 Ohhh I tell you its a laugh a minute down here in the vaaaalleeeeys.

Just the other day I was speaking to father Thomas, he can tell a few stories I tell you.

I was laughing for hours. I lost track of time so much that I missed Emerdale. I did have a ruddy good hoot though.

Do you ever miss the grove man?

GHS


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> Ohhh I tell you its a laugh a minute down here in the vaaaalleeeeys.
> 
> Just the other day I was speaking to father Thomas, he can tell a few stories I tell you.
> 
> I was laughing for hours. I lost track of time so much that I missed Emerdale. I did have a ruddy good hoot though.
> 
> Do you ever miss the grove man?
> 
> GHS


*"Wye Aye Man - I miss it like mad man but its alreet coz a gan tiv the Big Market n have some cider n black n then a get a bloke to buy is a kebab like & then a dee a runner when the taxi teks is yem - its purely belter man - lush "*

*How are Bryn and Gwarthegydd, Tristram & Renfrew doing, have they accepted that you are the only gay in the village? Give them my best *


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> *"Wye Aye Man - I miss it like mad man but its alreet coz a gan tiv the Big Market n have some cider n black n then a get a bloke to buy is a kebab like & then a dee a runner when the taxi teks is yem - its purely belter man - lush "*
> 
> *How are Bryn and Gwarthegydd, Tristram & Renfrew doing, have they accepted that you are the only gay in the village? Give them my best *


Lol wtf Jem, get your rat out (sorry just had to post some form of filth)


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol wtf Jem, get your rat out (sorry just had to post some form of filth)


Excuse me - what is a rat Mr Mak - I am quite unfamiliar with this terminology. No rats here because my pussy does not like them:thumb:


----------



## GHS

Jem said:


> *"Wye Aye Man - I miss it like mad man but its alreet coz a gan tiv the Big Market n have some cider n black n then a get a bloke to buy is a kebab like & then a dee a runner when the taxi teks is yem - its purely belter man - lush "*
> 
> *How are Bryn and Gwarthegydd, Tristram & Renfrew doing, **have they accepted that you are the only gay in the village?** Give them my best *


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I beg your pardon?

The only gay in the village?

HOW VERY DARE YOU!

What are you incinuating?

Who dear? Me dear? Gay dear? No dear!

Just because a man is partial to a Whitney Houston CD

And doesn't shy away from a chest wax

Does not mean he likes to drop anchor in poo bay!

I find you inpertenant!

Only gay in the village?

HOW VERY VERY DARE YOU!

GHS


----------



## GHS

GET YOUR RAT OUT!

GET YOUR RAT OUT!

SWEATING LIKE A BEAVER!

SPAM 

GHS


----------



## Jem

PMSL - I surrender ..............no more boyo


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> PMSL - I surrender ..............no more boyo


Wheres the pic then? :tongue:


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wheres the pic then? :tongue:


 

:ban:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> View attachment 23973
> 
> 
> :ban:


Damn nice pussy there jem


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Damn nice pussy there jem


soft and lovely, purrs too but very demanding


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> soft and lovely, purrs too but very demanding


sticking a big trout in it might help?:laugh:


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> sticking a big trout in it might help?:laugh:


 :rockon:

where is your new journal Uriel - we want to help, we feel the need, the need for a new read


----------



## GHS

I think its terrible when people spam sombodies training journal and fill it full of useless crap.

Mak you should be ashamed of yourself!

SPAM SPAM SPAM (MORE PICS OF JEM PLEASE :wub: )

GHS


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> :rockon:
> 
> where is your new journal Uriel - we want to help, we feel the need, the need for a new read


I will start my journal soon pal- I'm just getting some BF off my abs before I do, call me vane (I'm not) but, best to be in semi decent shape


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> I think its terrible when people spam sombodies training journal and fill it full of useless crap.
> 
> Mak you should be ashamed of yourself!
> 
> SPAM SPAM SPAM (MORE PICS OF JEM PLEASE :wub: )
> 
> GHS


I have a target date of May 10th - posting pics up just before then to be critiqued in the usual professional manner to which I have become accustomed Gav

I might go for the black & white stylee adopted by the ever handsome Mak - they are so much more sophisticated [just like me man]


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> I will start my journal soon pal- I'm just getting some BF off my abs before I do, call me vane (I'm not) but, best to be in semi decent shape


Ok - we haven't got all feckin year though - so sack the cheat meals and up the cardio ffs


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Jem said:


> Ok - we haven't got all feckin year though - so sack the cheat meals and up the cardio ffs


Oh me and him have upped the cardio:whistling:


----------



## GHS

Jem said:


> I have a target date of May 10th - posting pics up just before then to be critiqued in the usual professional manner to which I have become accustomed Gav
> 
> I might go for the black & white stylee adopted by the ever handsome Mak - they are so much more sophisticated [just like me man]


 Black and White you say?

I may try some of these myself.

Mine won't be photo shopped like Maks though 

GHS


----------



## MaKaVeLi

GHS said:


> Black and White you say?
> 
> I may try some of these myself.
> 
> *Mine won't be photo shopped like Maks though*
> 
> GHS


Fark off, they need to be with your small amount of muscle mass


----------



## Uriel

GHS said:


> Black and White you say?
> 
> I may try some of these myself.
> 
> Mine won't be photo shopped like Maks though
> 
> GHS


At least adapt the face so it looks less like chunk off the goonies


----------



## Jem

I prefer one eyed willie myself :thumb:


----------



## GHS

PMSL I'm only joking Makka my old friend :lol:

I've seen him in the flesh boys and girl and believe me the black and white pics don't do him justice 

Uriel - C*nt

GHS


----------



## Uriel

GHS said:


> Uriel - C*nt
> 
> GHS


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> PMSL I'm only joking Makka my old friend :lol:
> 
> I've seen him in the flesh boys and girl and believe me the black and white pics don't do him justice
> 
> Uriel - C*nt
> 
> GHS


yum


----------



## Jem

Must post some training info :

Weds - Delts, abs

same as last week only more

Today - Abs, Back and Bis

as above

Food - crap, bland & tasteless

There all done, now back to smut......

:nono: will have to post them in a bit

The more I do the more I realise I am actually really weak esp when I read other people's journals - do you think folk make it all up

Oh is that what I am supposed to do ?

Coming shortly [said the actress to the bishop]


----------



## Gym Bunny

Uriel said:


> I will start my journal soon pal- I'm just getting some BF off my abs before I do, call me vane (I'm not) but, best to be in semi decent shape


Admit it! You're just a tease.

Jem! Looking forward to those photos..... :drool:

Re the weights thing. You just started recently didn't you? Comparing yourself to people who have been training years isn't that balanced. One of the things I love about lifting is that the only person I am competing with and have to beat is myself. If that means a gain of 50kg on my DL in a year that's awesome. It's still awesome if I put 2kg on my lat raise. Cause I still beat me.

re People making their weights up...I don't think so here. The physiques I see definitely back up the weights. I have experienced what I believe to be bumkum on another forum once the lifter in question put up pictures of themself and I knew that the weights being posted in that journal were utter tosh. Suspect they looked at the experienced lifters journals then selected weights that were similar.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Admit it! You're just a tease.
> 
> Jem! Looking forward to those photos..... :drool:
> 
> * I will show you mine if you show me yours LOL * :innocent:
> 
> Re the weights thing. You just started recently didn't you? Comparing yourself to people who have been training years isn't that balanced. One of the things I love about lifting is that the only person I am competing with and have to beat is myself. If that means a gain of 50kg on my DL in a year that's awesome. It's still awesome if I put 2kg on my lat raise. Cause I still beat me.


Oh well there you are GB - & which mountain or bloke were you tackling last night when I was left all alone, defenceless and weak against all of these men in my thread? I needed you baby!


----------



## Jem

But you are right about the weights thing - I am still new to it & I really just go off how I look more than anything...& yes pb's do help as well. It's just that there are not many women in my gym doing it so I only have big beasts to watch - poor me!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> *ditto xx*


----------



## Jem

Was just looking for last weeks workout and realised that have not posted anything for about 5 pages relating to training so I had better catch up with it now....

Yesterday was Back, Bi's and Abs with cardio x 65 mins after

Pulley Row - Like a rowing machine

3 x 15 with 3 plates

Another back machine with board and seat that you pull forward

Does top of back anyway

3 x 15 with 3 plates

DL on box with full audience

Dunno what weight BB but was light

Twisting d/bell curls with bloody big dumbells

4 x 20 alternating sides

Cable Pulls for Bi's with EZ bar

3 x 15..wit 1 plate then with 2 plates to failure. Forced reps at the end

Abs

4 x 10-15 sets crunches superset with alternating leg raises to failure each set

Alternating leg raises are the dogs now - I feel much stronger in lower abs - seeing the difference, slowly but surely

Reverse crunches x lost count

Twists with empty bar x 200 for obliques

Serratus exercise with dumbell - shoulders only on bench, lower hips and raise d/b overhead and feel stretch in serratus

Weds was Delts

Front raises with barbell - 4 sets of 15

Dumbell Press [i am really weak on this] but was a lot better than last week, bigger weight & 2 more reps on each set 3 x 15

A Reverse Pec Dec Type machine ?

1 warm up set

3 x 10

Lateral Raises

4 x 20

1 x 10

with 10lb dumbells


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Nice session Jem!


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nice session Jem!


slow progress but ma body likes it a lot

getting harder everyday ...... :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Oh well there you are GB - & which mountain or bloke were you tackling last night when I was left all alone, defenceless and weak against all of these men in my thread? I needed you baby!


I was playing rugby.....the forwards joined us last night so we had some big beef cakes of muscle and sinew to tackle.....mmmmmm.

I know you are more than capable of cracking the whip and bringing the men to heel all on your own baby!



Jem said:


> But you are right about the weights thing - I am still new to it & I really just go off how I look more than anything...& yes pb's do help as well. It's just that there are not many women in my gym doing it so I only have big beasts to watch - poor me!


I know that feeling too! But I have learnt not to wear shorts when doing RDL. Or the audience blocks the entrance to the free weights room... :innocent:

TBH the atmosphere of the gym makes a huge difference. When I was in the Channel Islands I trained in a gym run by an ex pro-BBer. The guys there were there to train. They offered advice when they saw me doing wrong and I never felt embarrassed about low weights or asking for a spot or anything. In my gym in .DE I'm the only woman who trains and it's about 80% bicep boys. Sure I was intimidated at first, but as not one of them can squat and I can DL what some of them shrug I've learnt to ignore them. The few serious trainers there are the only ones I talk to. View the rest as white noise. Those who matter are there to train not perv and the rest are boys who don't matter.

You are woman! :rockon:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I was playing rugby.....the forwards joined us last night so we had some big beef cakes of muscle and sinew to tackle.....mmmmmm.
> 
> I know you are more than capable of cracking the whip and bringing the men to heel all on your own baby!
> 
> I know that feeling too! But I have learnt not to wear shorts when doing RDL. Or the audience blocks the entrance to the free weights room... :innocent:
> 
> TBH the atmosphere of the gym makes a huge difference. When I was in the Channel Islands I trained in a gym run by an ex pro-BBer. The guys there were there to train. They offered advice when they saw me doing wrong and I never felt embarrassed about low weights or asking for a spot or anything. In my gym in .DE I'm the only woman who trains and it's about 80% bicep boys. Sure I was intimidated at first, but as not one of them can squat and I can DL what some of them shrug I've learnt to ignore them. The few serious trainers there are the only ones I talk to. View the rest as white noise. Those who matter are there to train not perv and the rest are boys who don't matter.
> 
> You are woman! :rockon:


I realised the error re shorts straight away but never mind I worked for them [legs I mean] so what the hell.... I really don't give a rats ass what anyone thinks of me though - I am doing this for me alone & I feel great and look better than I ever have before :clap:In fact I cannot wait to get more pics - I am becoming quite the exhibitionist :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Chest, Tris and Abs today

Now I know I have been spoilt because my mentor was not at the gym today - I was faced with training on me lonesome!!

So here is what I did - feel free to criticise [as if I needed to say that anyway.....]

*Pec Dec *

5 sets with 4 plates - 12, 10, 8, 8, 6 reps

*Incline Flyes *

5 sets with 25lb [which is a lot for little old me] - 12, 8, 8, 5, 5

*Bench Press*

Warm up set of 12 reps with empty bar to open up the chest

Now don't laugh because I tried with 50kg and ended up halving it !

5 sets of 6 [even that hurt]

Last set with empty bar x 10 reps

*Chest Press*

5 x 10 reps close grip with 7 plates [see I am good at this]

was quivering by this point

*Press ups* [cheating girlie ones] 4 x 10 wide and close hands

Proper press ups 1 x 10 [lol:ban:]

*Abs *

Alternating leg raises x 100

Crunches and reverse crunches x 50

Seated Oblique twists x 300

Serratus d/bell exercise 2 x 20

*Triceps*

Rope pull down 2 x 12

Tricep dips 3 x 20

Actually was a pretty intense session as it only took 1 hour which has to be the shortest weights session in history for me. Because I only had limited time today I increased the intensity [no cardio time today - only 10mins warm up] so perhaps that will do more good than anything else :thumbup1:


----------



## BIGSNC

Just thought i would see how your training is going?

Your looking well and i can see improvemnts from your pics, keep up the good work.


----------



## Jem

BIGSNC said:


> Just thought i would see how your training is going?
> 
> Your looking well and i can see improvemnts from your pics, keep up the good work.


Hi how you doing ?

Thanks that's a big boost - think have lost from the face, abs fat and back but glutes need biiiig work - hey ho more squats

I keep looking in the gym for you because I don't think I would miss those lats but still not seen you :laugh:

Might pop back in tonight to do some cardio - but after nice long soak I might change my mind

How is your training ?


----------



## anabolic ant

wooooo ooo...the king of smutlove is here!!!!!

how you been miss,i been a touch busy with some bits n pieces!!!

was looking at the chest,ahem....workout...say,all them plates on some exercises and stuff....damn,to say the least or have i got this wrong????

now,hows the diet n training going?

did you read that nice long piece i posted the other day a few pages back...well if you know me,i'm persistent and quite demanding when it comes to the push on diet miss!!!!

keep up the hardwork...i'll try smut this thread up some more later!!!!


----------



## anabolic ant

Originally Posted by Jem

i know you dont on purpose,i guess its my caring,concerned and wanting to share my knowledge to help sweetheart!!!

How sweet Anthony

*Missed you yesterday...you and GB left me to fend for myself*

oh sorry miss,i'm here a bit late,busy as hell

here,have a rub....there,there!!!! *oh that's better*

a rub here n there always helps...here have another

i guess when your busy and are rushed time is only significant for getting the tasks done in hand,ahem,ahem!!! *Ahem indeed*

kee,hee...damn lady,your so switched on to the humour,love it!!!

well...i had no idea you didnt eat meat,but eating chicken is good,if i can help with your meat eating,please dont hesitate to ask!!! *What with your meat & Mak's mansauce [see Mak's thread for the recipe, does involve you as an ingredient] I will be overdoing the protein before long*

damn,mak is in the team too...wow,can you cope with all our love at once???

only the finest ingredients miss...this meat n sauce is fit enough for the queen,god bless her GGILF behind,hahahahahaha

wow,thats an amzing feat...what never ate fish before??? *Never *

never never,thats a real impressive feat...what a step to take,i like your strength and discipline!!

sometimes you can go through with it,even if the taste or texture is not the best thing...*you're telling me - the things women do for love and muscles*

welcome to muscle love miss,once it got you,there's no turning back..i know you love the muscle(i'm dying off laughter at this one)

i'm impressed,good will power...see your making conscious efforts to improve miss,nice!!!

ooooh miss,i like animalistic tendancies,ooooh rugger,with GB,will you please do a video...*erm I will pose in the kit and roll in the mud but as for getting face scooched in the mud - I draw the line there...but I have suggested she post some pics actually,i could be the other team and you n GB could be the home team*...or would you rather a one on one bit of action??? [see Mak's thread - it's all sorted]

oooooh miss,posing,kit...enough,enough....i'm more than rising to the occasion!!!

wow,i like it,your woman enough to put me on the other side for a nice challenge against you,with GB in my corner,i fancy a scrum...who knows what type of play will arise

,there'll be much smutlove waiting for you!!! *where is it* ?

smutlove love is always here,if not on your screen,its always there,in my mind for you!!!

peace,love,chicken breast and unity!!!

*ditto xx*


----------



## BIGSNC

Hi

My training is going good, i think i did see you a few weeks ago on a sunday when i was leaving the gym, but im sure i will catch u this week as im training early most days.


----------



## Jem

Probably - you should have said hello ! - I do legs Sundays about 11

Cheers


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> wooooo ooo...the king of smutlove is here!!!!!
> 
> how you been miss,i been a touch busy with some bits n pieces!!!
> 
> was looking at the chest,ahem....workout...say,all them plates on some exercises and stuff....damn,to say the least or have i got this wrong????
> 
> now,hows the diet n training going?
> 
> did you read that nice long piece i posted the other day a few pages back...well if you know me,i'm persistent and quite demanding when it comes to the push on diet miss!!!!
> 
> keep up the hardwork...i'll try smut this thread up some more later!!!!


hello hun, not sure if you are reading it right - I am weak at the moment, doing lighter weights so that I can do higher reps [as discussed once upon a time] but training hard as I have 5 weeks til show [ha anyone would think I was on stage] but it's nice to have a goal

I want you to look at my diet for me Anthony ...will speak later, would be good if we were both on here at the same time for once, we always miss each other, like ships in the night...

In a bit....x


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Chest, Tris and Abs today
> 
> Now I know I have been spoilt because my mentor was not at the gym today - I was faced with training on me lonesome!!
> 
> So here is what I did - feel free to criticise [as if I needed to say that anyway.....]
> 
> *Pec Dec *
> 
> 5 sets with 4 plates - 12, 10, 8, 8, 6 reps
> 
> *Incline Flyes *
> 
> 5 sets with 25lb [which is a lot for little old me] - 12, 8, 8, 5, 5
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 
> Warm up set of 12 reps with empty bar to open up the chest
> 
> Now don't laugh because I tried with 50kg and ended up halving it !
> 
> 5 sets of 6 [even that hurt]
> 
> Last set with empty bar x 10 reps
> 
> *Chest Press*
> 
> 5 x 10 reps close grip with 7 plates [see I am good at this]
> 
> was quivering by this point
> 
> *Press ups* [cheating girlie ones] 4 x 10 wide and close hands
> 
> Proper press ups 1 x 10 [lol:ban:]
> 
> *Abs *
> 
> Alternating leg raises x 100
> 
> Crunches and reverse crunches x 50
> 
> Seated Oblique twists x 300
> 
> Serratus d/bell exercise 2 x 20
> 
> *Triceps*
> 
> Rope pull down 2 x 12
> 
> Tricep dips 3 x 20
> 
> Actually was a pretty intense session as it only took 1 hour which has to be the shortest weights session in history for me. Because I only had limited time today I increased the intensity [no cardio time today - only 10mins warm up] so perhaps that will do more good than anything else :thumbup1:


Ah you should have said.

I was in Ironworks on Friday getting my egg white. Could have offered you a spot. lol. :lol:


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Ah you should have said.
> 
> I was in Ironworks on Friday getting my egg white. Could have offered you a spot. lol. :lol:


 :thumb :always welcome PRL, I would feel privileged to have you spot lil weak old me ! look out for me next time!

Egg whites bleurrgh - I still have a bag on the cupboard - what do you do with them ? All I seem to be able to do with them is omelette because as soon as I put it in the pan it makes an omelette, no effort required - tastes a tad like rubber though .....cannot put them in protein drink - makes me heave...

Cheers bud

Emma


----------



## Biscuits

Jem said:


> Egg whites bleurrgh - I still have a bag on the cupboard - what do you do with them ? All I seem to be able to do with them is omelette because as soon as I put it in the pan it makes an omelette, no effort required - tastes a tad like rubber though .....cannot put them in protein drink - makes me heave...


My fridge and freezer is full of liquid egg whites! I love it in my porridge and protein shakes :tongue: , really helps to bump up the protein intake.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jem

Biscuits said:


> My fridge and freezer is full of liquid egg whites! I love it in my porridge and protein shakes :tongue: , really helps to bump up the protein intake.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Hi Biscuits - lookin' great there - will have to have a look at your page - I am guessing that you are competing?

Don't mind the liquid egg so much as the powder - but it's just the thought of it - egg in your porridge - find a bit offputting.

Keep popping in - great to catch up with what you're doing

x


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Hi Biscuits - lookin' great there - will have to have a look at your page - I am guessing that you are competing?
> 
> Don't mind the liquid egg so much as the powder - but it's just the thought of it - egg in your porridge - find a bit offputting.
> 
> Keep popping in - great to catch up with what you're doing
> 
> x


Ah, you gotta have the liquid egg whites. Love the stuff. Biscuits has the right idea. :thumb:

Never tried the powdered stuff........... doesn't really appeal. :yawn:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Egg whites? *vomits into corner* Damn I need to man up and sort my diet out.

As of today alcohol is being removed again. I suspect MaK might have mental scars from some of the texts he received.....


----------



## anabolic ant

woooo...hey my egg white crew...hows the training,diet and recovery coming along jem???

GB...gotta show some discipline against the dreaded alcohol!!!!

you do know thats a whopping 7kcals/gram????

feel like a drink now...i love that frenzied,warm energetic feeling...stop this now!!!!

will drop some smutlove in a bit later jem!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

anabolic ant said:


> woooo...hey my egg white crew...hows the training,diet and recovery coming along jem???
> 
> GB...gotta show some discipline against the dreaded alcohol!!!!
> 
> you do know thats a whopping 7kcals/gram????
> 
> feel like a drink now...i love that frenzied,warm energetic feeling...stop this now!!!!
> 
> will drop some smutlove in a bit later jem!!!!


I know I know....discipline. Will you train me....um....teach me oh wise Master?

I haven't drunk in a couple o months so I blame my alcoholic mate that came to spend the weekend. Back on good food and no booze again today. Sure that straight spirits are better than beer though....but I could be wrong.


----------



## anabolic ant

Gym Bunny said:


> I know I know....discipline. Will you train me....um....teach me oh wise Master?
> 
> I haven't drunk in a couple o months so I blame my alcoholic mate that came to spend the weekend. Back on good food and no booze again today. Sure that straight spirits are better than beer though....but I could be wrong.


sure bloody miss...all about disciplining that assssssss!!!!

train and teach you...of course...first you have to come with me to the jungle in the middle of a borneo rainforest,where we will take it right down to basics,barefoot,bettle eating and obtaining water from plants...6 months of this should sort us out...actually...no it wont,cos soon as i'm back,i'll drink the whole fecking pub down!!!!

ok,first off...you will have to clean my car,then wax the floors...remember to wax on and wax off...then if your lucky,later,i'll give you the mr.miyagi hand rub:lol:...

thats it blame your friend,you never did put the bottle,can or glass to your own mouth:beer:!!!!

hate to say this,but there are more units of alcohol in spirits than beer,wine or pretty much any other alcohol...!!!!

now,go trim the bush for me please... :lol: :lol:...

i meant the bonzai tree bush,kee,hee!!!!!


----------



## anabolic ant

Greekgoddess said:


> Drinking is no good for anyone- it makes you forget earth shattering orgasms...........no, I don't drink!


i could never forget an earth shattering orgasm...even if i had a alcohol drip in my arm!!!!

maybe you need some nuclear type shattering,volcano exploding,tectonic plates moving,earthquake type orgasms?????

saying this,alcohol causes muscle atrophy,dehydration and is a natural diuretic,which will cause water loss from everywhere in your body...including all that valuable precious water from hard training in the muscles!!!!!

this is why i dont drink no more,but when i do drink,i tend to make up for lost time!!!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Gym Bunny said:


> Egg whites? *vomits into corner* Damn I need to man up and sort my diet out.
> 
> As of today alcohol is being removed again. I suspect MaK might have mental scars from some of the texts he received.....


Lolol nah they make me laugh and get a stalk on:innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny

anabolic ant said:


> i could never forget an earth shattering orgasm...even if i had a alcohol drip in my arm!!!!
> 
> Me either....
> 
> maybe you need some nuclear type shattering,volcano exploding,tectonic plates moving,earthquake type orgasms?????
> 
> YI originally trained as a geologist and what you're written there Mr Ant, is pure porn to me.
> 
> this is why i dont drink no more,but when i do drink,i tend to make up for lost time!!!!!


yeah that's my problem too. So I last drank 1st week of Feb and have now had 4 days of party. Prob won't drink until July now...and then....well if I go I'll try and behave myself at the Brits:innocent:



MaKaVeLi said:


> Lolol nah they make me laugh and get a stalk on:innocent:


Um, good?:laugh:


----------



## anabolic ant

Originally Posted by anabolic ant

i could never forget an earth shattering orgasm...even if i had a alcohol drip in my arm!!!!

Me either....

maybe you need some nuclear type shattering,volcano exploding,tectonic plates moving,earthquake type orgasms?????

YI originally trained as a geologist and what you're written there Mr Ant, is pure porn to me.

this is why i dont drink no more,but when i do drink,i tend to make up for lost time!!!!!

well in a trained geologists mind,of course...i know how to talk pure earth moving filth...bet your trembling at the floor moving convergent boundaries!!!

here try this mouth watering,pant wetting material then:

Along plate boundaries, the brittle outer part of the Earth fractures along faults,as plates move, blocks of crust shift along the faults!!!!

now who's the daddy!!!!

oooops now look what GB made me do,nearly forgot my manners and forgot to greet her ladyship princess smutlove...so sorry my dear jem...how are you today/tonight???

did you train today...had to come and investigate your journal to see if the ratio of smut to training was in check!!!!

looking good from here...hope your ok miss..please come and join us in your journals front room of smut...oh and training,tut,tut!!![/COLOR]


----------



## Gym Bunny

Oooooh Sir! All this talk of orogenic building is making P-waves more intense!


----------



## anabolic ant

Gym Bunny said:


> Oooooh Sir! All this talk of orogenic building is making P-waves more intense!


ok you got me...i'm more of a gynocologist that geologist:lol:...

but in our scientific world...p-waves can be interpreted as this in an ECG:

P wave:

The P wave represents the wave of depolarization that spreads from the SA node throughout the atria, and is usually 0.08 to 0.1 seconds (80-100 ms) in duration, the brief isoelectric (zero voltage) period after the P wave represents the time in which the impulse is traveling within the AV node (where the conduction velocity is greatly hindered) and the bundle of His. Atrial rate can be calculated by determining the time interval between P waves!!!!

now thats real porn hunny!!!

imagine getting that lot whispered in your ear,make your brain turn to mush..did to my fcuking brain,wheres me frikking tablets:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Oh mai! *faints*


----------



## anabolic ant

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh mai! *faints*


oh dear,let me help you,to your feet maybe we need to take things slightly slower:bounce:???


----------



## Jem

and in my own house as well.....you two have no shame

I have definitely lost that loving feeling - cancelling all flights to Greece

Going to find zeus instead...


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> and in my own house as well.....you two have no shame
> 
> I have definitely lost that loving feeling - cancelling all flights to Greece
> 
> Going to find zeus instead...


 :crying:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> :crying:


yeah hussy - it even deserves a PM

consider yourself lucky I have not spanked you yet :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> yeah hussy - it even deserves a PM
> 
> consider yourself lucky I have not spanked you yet :bounce:


Come on sugar! What do you think I've been trying to get you to do with all this flirting! :lol:


----------



## Jem

I think you been trying to get extra pips below your picture because how come you got another one - Wow, it's orange now you tart !! Beating me !


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> I think you been trying to get extra pips below your picture because how come you got another one - Wow, it's orange now you tart !! Beating me !


LMAO! If I wanted to win on reppage I'd just post pics of my chest on the forum!....I'm a flirt what can I say, reppage for ya darlin....I like to spread the love!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> LMAO! If I wanted to win on reppage I'd just post pics of my chest on the forum!....I'm a flirt what can I say, reppage for ya darlin....I like to spread the love!


 :thumb ost it anyway, do it do it do it - it would be really funny - they would all pap their pants, I might get neg repped for ma boobies...!

Let's set up a new thread called BOOBIES :innocent:xx


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> and in my own house as well.....you two have no shame
> 
> I have definitely lost that loving feeling - cancelling all flights to Greece
> 
> Going to find zeus instead...


 :bounce: Come find me Jem :bounce:


----------



## anabolic ant

as i said to you in GB's journal of smut:

oh my word...where has all the love gone...jem,its all GB,i was sitting here minding my own business,missing you as usual,you know what a sex fiend she is!!!!

she started on me,desperate for a glimpse of this 2 incher,forgot her lezza tendancies in an instant,i had to fight her off...i tried to plead with her,saying i only have 2inches for jem!!!!!

what do you mean i'm history...i'm the past,present and the future!!!!

well if you made your mind up...i'm checking myself into the monk monastery from now on...from now on its brass rubbings and prays,regular beatings and helping the unfortunate!!!!

wait i do this anyway...

turning to my silverback brothers for help,which is cool,at least you aint gone to the bronzers or gold-diggers!!!!


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> :bounce: Come find me Jem :bounce:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: what can I do - i seem to attract the randiest friends ... :innocent: Least I can rely on you to behave Mr zeus :whistling:


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> as i said to you in GB's journal of smut:
> 
> oh my word...where has all the love gone...jem,its all GB,i was sitting here minding my own business,missing you as usual,you know what a sex fiend she is!!!!
> 
> she started on me,desperate for a glimpse of this 2 incher,forgot her lezza tendancies in an instant,i had to fight her off...i tried to plead with her,saying i only have 2inches for jem!!!!!
> 
> what do you mean i'm history...i'm the past,present and the future!!!!
> 
> well if you made your mind up...i'm checking myself into the monk monastery from now on...from now on its brass rubbings and prays,regular beatings and helping the unfortunate!!!!
> 
> wait i do this anyway...
> 
> turning to my silverback brothers for help,which is cool,at least you aint gone to the bronzers or gold-diggers!!!!


I have not even got time/energy to respond to that one - I have serious training to report..... can I take a raincheck on this message - serious depletion of carbs = serious depletion of brain cells


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> I have not even got time/energy to respond to that one - I have serious training to report..... can I take a raincheck on this message - serious depletion of carbs = serious depletion of brain cells


Carb up....training update! Then deal with the man. :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Carb up....training update! Then deal with the man. :bounce:


Quite right too first lady - lots of love to you is due for emotional PMs - have had serious day of training today - will even rep you again if allowed - even if you have got more pips than me - they are well deserved I say!

I am back on top form again ...training report incoming ..... :clap:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Nice one Jem, gets some carbs in you and report back


----------



## Jem

AM - Cardio 60 mins+ split between x-trainer, treadmill, rowing machine & stepper + oblique twists x 200

PM

Abs - weighted sit ups

[that hurts like a bugger] - he made me do lots of sets of 10's - I was panting I can tell you - red in the face as well !!

Crunches - as Mohammed Ali used to say don't start counting till it hurts - lost count

Alternating leg raises - dab hand at these now - many, many

Delts

Lateral raises - 8kg d/bells - 3 sets 12

D/bell press - 4kg - 3 sets of 12

Reverse pec dec - 3 sets of [yes you guessed it] 12 [3 plates]

Another shoulder machine - does rear delts - 2 x 12 - [3 plates]

Some cable pulley exercise - 3 x 12 - like a woodcutter action:confused1:

Triceps

rope pulley 3 x 12 [bore the ass off me]

3 x 20 tricep dips

Skullcrushers with 25lb d/bell - but hurt shoulder so stopped

tricep kickbacks - 3 x 20 each arm - light weight - continuous action

Eeh and that was it for the day :rockon:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: what can I do - i seem to attract the randiest friends ... :innocent: Least I can rely on you to behave Mr zeus :whistling:


Abslolutely Jem.... I always behave:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ZEUS said:


> Abslolutely Jem.... I always behave:whistling:


Behave? Or are brilliant at behaving badly?

Loving the lat raises there Jem, you are so owning them!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Jem,

I have to keep going and checking whose journal I'm writing in, you and GB should have started a joint one, I'm getting confused! :confused1:

Nice workouts! How much do each of these plates way? I'm curious!


----------



## Jem

Hello Wild One, nice to see you, must catch up on your diary..has been a couple of days since I popped in for a cuppa.... I know what you mean hun I have to check which thread I am in myself! Mine, Mak's, GG's and GB's are easily confused with each other!

However, mine is the one with training in it :whistling:

GB is the butch - hers has rugger and mud in it

GG is now on a mission to compete this summer so hers will become very serious!! We have all pledged undying support in her honour...check out her comp pics from 1983 thread - it's cool, esp bikini..lol

Mak is just a dirty bugger - here is the smuttiest thread to be found....

We are all cleaning up our acts - apart from Mak as he is on a cycle and so there is no chance

Ant is in all of them - as per usual ...he will start behaving too !

We need to get serious

I have 4 weeks until my target date so training in earnest now so I can fit into a slinky outfit and perkify my little boobies :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Oh I will find out how much the plates weigh today - I just get handed the things - not allowed to ask questions!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Hello Wild One, nice to see you, must catch up on your diary..has been a couple of days since I popped in for a cuppa.... I know what you mean hun I have to check which thread I am in myself! Mine, Mak's, GG's and GB's are easily confused with each other!
> 
> However, mine is the one with training in it :whistling:
> 
> :lol: Actually you have a point....mine is about 3 pages training and the rest smut.....Will train today.
> 
> GB is the butch - hers has rugger and mud in it
> 
> Yes! It also smells of deep heat and arnica cream....but I'm having trouble getting the grass stains out.
> 
> GG is now on a mission to compete this summer so hers will become very serious!! We have all pledged undying support in her honour...check out her comp pics from 1983 thread - it's cool, esp bikini..lol
> 
> Bikini pictures? Must find.
> 
> :rockon:
> 
> Mak is just a dirty bugger - here is the smuttiest thread to be found....
> 
> True
> 
> We are all cleaning up our acts - apart from Mak as he is on a cycle and so there is no chance
> 
> We are???? When was that memo send round? Dammit!
> 
> Ant is in all of them - as per usual ...he will start behaving too !
> 
> We need to get serious
> 
> I have 4 weeks until my target date so training in earnest now so I can fit into a slinky outfit and perkify my little boobies :thumbup1:


Target date? Please tell me more? Maybe it's time for me to get serious too......maybe :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Behave? Or are brilliant at behaving badly?
> 
> Mmm - we like a bit of both I think ...and he is such a cutie.... :thumb:
> 
> Loving the lat raises there Jem, you are so owning them!


thanks babe - I am looking at my av and I am pretty sure I have more definition in my arms since took that pic which was only a couple of weeks ago! something is working - still need to up the protein though.

My arms look fab when I do lat raises - when I relax them it all disappears again! ho bloody hum....

On Sunday I am having pics taken when we do legs...might even try slip a few of my coach in so that you can see the size of the bloke 4 weeks out :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

That sounds awesome! Looking forward to seeing those pics already!


----------



## Jem

Actually you have a point....mine is about 3 pages training and the rest smut.....Will train today.

*Ah you know I mean it in the nicest sense, you work hard, play hard and flirt hard ! I love you for it, in fact it's all getting a bit emotional when I think of all the love in the room :laugh:*

Yes! It also smells of deep heat and arnica cream....but I'm having trouble getting the grass stains out.

*See and you are a hard bird too - I think the more I train the more I struggle to retain femininity - I am turning into a body obsessed bimbo who spends twice as long in the mirror measuring parts of my body, dying my hair, painting my nails...& then generally playing the 'poor lil me' act - wtf is going on there????*

*
*

GG is now on a mission to compete this summer so hers will become very serious!! We have all pledged undying support in her honour...check out her comp pics from 1983 thread - it's cool, esp bikini..lol

Bikini pictures? Must find.

:rockon:

Mak is just a dirty bugger - here is the smuttiest thread to be found....

True

We are all cleaning up our acts - apart from Mak as he is on a cycle and so there is no chance

We are???? When was that memo send round? Dammit!

*FPMSL hahaha love it - when I put "[yes you and you]" in GG's thread last night - one of them was you....not too serious though - don't want you disappearing back to BOI full time babe *

Ant is in all of them - as per usual ...he will start behaving too !

We need to get serious

I have 4 weeks until my target date so training in earnest now so I can fit into a slinky outfit and perkify my little boobies :thumbup1: Target date? Please tell me more? Maybe it's time for me to get serious too......maybe :bounce:



Gym Bunny said:


> Er just going to Midlands BB show on May 10th - first one I will have been to - my trainer is competing along with some others from my gym so he made that my target date as well so that I could train with him.... :beer:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> *Ah you know I mean it in the nicest sense, you work hard, play hard and flirt hard ! I love you for it, in fact it's all getting a bit emotional when I think of all the love in the room :laugh:*
> 
> Hey what's live without a bit of loving? vivre le présent, l'instant et vivre sa vie....which means something like, live for the present, live for the moment and live your own life
> 
> *See and you are a hard bird too - I think the more I train the more I struggle to retain femininity - I am turning into a body obsessed bimbo who spends twice as long in the mirror measuring parts of my body, dying my hair, painting my nails...& then generally playing the 'poor lil me' act - wtf is going on there????*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Tell me about it! Started straightening my hair, I do the whole measuring thing, have become obsessed with waxing and am getting more picky about my less than perfect body parts! I'll start wearing makeup again at this rate and high heels to the lab! :lol:
> 
> *FPMSL hahaha love it - when I put "[yes you and you]" in GG's thread last night - one of them was you....not too serious though - don't want you disappearing back to BOI full time babe *
> 
> Aha! The light dawns! No I think UK-M has well and truely corrupted me and I and all my flirtaceous innuendo are here to stay. Do you have your diet posted up in the diet section? Would be really interested in having a wee gander.
> 
> *Er just going to Midlands BB show on May 10th - first one I will have been to - my trainer is competing along with some others from my gym so he made that my target date as well so that I could train with him....* :beer:


Of course! How the hell did I forget that!


----------



## Jem

maybe you thought it was really boring.... :yawn:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> maybe you thought it was really boring.... :yawn:


I'm hurt! :crying:


----------



## Jem

:nono:NOOOOO are you quite mad my little scientific boffin.....OMG everytime I so much as post a portion of my diet about 3,000 bombard my thread to tell me how utterly pants I am .......well maybe not 3,000, that's a slight exaggeration but that is how it feels. When I actually manage to eat more than 2 meals in a day I will post something up, & it will still get criticised. All the food is there, quark, quinoa, quaker oats....and that's just 'Q' :confused1:

just dont quite get around to chowing down that much ........... :ban:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm hurt! :crying:


PMSL don't even know why I said that but it made me laugh anyway ...


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> AM - Cardio 60 mins+ split between x-trainer, treadmill, rowing machine & stepper + oblique twists x 200
> 
> PM
> 
> Abs - weighted sit ups
> 
> [that hurts like a bugger] - he made me do lots of sets of 10's - I was panting I can tell you - red in the face as well !!
> 
> Crunches - as Mohammed Ali used to say don't start counting till it hurts - lost count
> 
> Alternating leg raises - dab hand at these now - many, many
> 
> Delts
> 
> Lateral raises - 8kg d/bells - 3 sets 12
> 
> D/bell press - 4kg - 3 sets of 12
> 
> Reverse pec dec - 3 sets of [yes you guessed it] 12 [3 plates]
> 
> Another shoulder machine - does rear delts - 2 x 12 - [3 plates]
> 
> Some cable pulley exercise - 3 x 12 - like a woodcutter action:confused1:
> 
> Triceps
> 
> rope pulley 3 x 12 [bore the ass off me]
> 
> 3 x 20 tricep dips
> 
> Skullcrushers with 25lb d/bell - but hurt shoulder so stopped
> 
> tricep kickbacks - 3 x 20 each arm - light weight - continuous action
> 
> Eeh and that was it for the day :rockon:


hey miss J...how you going?

have you upped your cardio...or is this me not paying attention???

sorry,you split it between the 3,i'm guessing 20mins each!!!

wow an hour hardcore,puts me to shame...i havent done cardio for about 3-4 weeks,but its my dianabol giving me lower back pumps even if i sneeze!!!

those leg raises work a treat for lower abs...i do em at home of the end of my desk chair or the sofa...

have you tried the leg raises but twsisting your legs to the side...wow,these hit your obliques and inters very nicely too!!!!!

8kg for side delt raises is quite a substantial weight,do you feel like everything is getting easier...like in say,easier that your getting more reps and going through the exercise easier...if so,you'll be on 10kg's soon,wow...

have you tried skullcrushers with the E-Z bar...what a lovely exercise if you havent got any elbow problems...builds good size and taps all my heads...also i find that and close grip barbell bench press really give mass,and ad to the strength of my bench press!!!!

i presume your trying to add a little mass as well as just getting the muscle cut n showing???

and get your diet on here...


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> hey miss J...how you going?
> 
> have you upped your cardio...or is this me not paying attention???
> 
> sorry,you split it between the 3,i'm guessing 20mins each!!!
> 
> wow an hour hardcore,puts me to shame...i havent done cardio for about 3-4 weeks,but its my dianabol giving me lower back pumps even if i sneeze!!!
> 
> those leg raises work a treat for lower abs...i do em at home of the end of my desk chair or the sofa...
> 
> have you tried the leg raises but twsisting your legs to the side...wow,these hit your obliques and inters very nicely too!!!!!
> 
> *he only has me on the oblique twists at the moment, I think he is introducing one new thing at a time so he can see what is working..makes sense but I will bring that in def. I know that's hard though....the twists in the leg raises Ant.....*
> 
> 8kg for side delt raises is quite a substantial weight,do you feel like everything is getting easier...like in say,easier that your getting more reps and going through the exercise easier...if so,you'll be on 10kg's soon,wow...
> 
> * Not sure about that - It does hurt as it is *
> 
> have you tried skullcrushers with the E-Z bar...what a lovely exercise if you havent got any elbow problems...builds good size and taps all my heads...
> 
> *will try it - he has me doing it with d/bells to correct the weak side *
> 
> *but I am gonna pick up a black eye at some point*
> 
> also i find that and close grip barbell bench press really give mass,and ad to the strength of my bench press!!!!
> 
> *crap at bench - really weak but like everything keep going *
> 
> i presume your trying to add a little mass as well as just getting the muscle cut n showing???
> 
> *see what is there first I think....it's a confusing game *
> 
> *Was looking at NABBA girls yesterday and even the toned figure are big....I think that is as far as I would want to go. I admire it all but trained figure were massive!*
> 
> and get your diet on here...


*Yes yes*

I* have upped the cardio a bit yes - trying to get it done on seperate days as welll - had dropped it a bit to concentrate on the weights and was finding it hard to have the energy to do everything in 1 week ! *


----------



## Jem

Chest and Abs yesterday

Chest press close grip - 4 plates - 3 sets x 12

My mind has gone blank - cannot even remember what I did...

Bench Press - 3 plates 3 sets of 12

Rest is forgotten....

Usual abs routine so will not post that as no changes were made

Usual oblique twists x 300

No cardio

Actually I think the sh!te week I have had caught up with me yesterday and what I really needed was sleep - have had a lie in today and feel tons better - not sure if will go gym - supposed to be back and bi's but a recovery day will not kill me!

Got some pics incoming ....here we go...


----------



## Jem

I have some new back shots & I think I can see a difference in the waist - looks more defined?? Or is that wishful thinking 

I will try and put the previous pic alongside it for comparison ...

So this is the new one [/ATTACH]

and these are the old ones [/ATTACH]

I think.....


----------



## Jem

Well did not post how I wanted them to but basically the top pic and 3rd pics are new - the 2nd and 4th shots are about 2 weeks ago I think....Right now have some leg shots to put on


----------



## Jem




----------



## Jem

Must be feeling a bit brave - coza they look yakky !

Never mind - self shots are never the best...erm yeap and bad lighting is always a contributory factor ...

Will get some better ones on Sunday


----------



## Jem

and here is one of me and my puddy


----------



## Jem

some more in profile because I got scared

Here are some of my trainer Malcolm

He is ready to win again this year too....







Doesn't he look good ???


----------



## Jem

Cannot wait to go and cheer him on - he is possibly the nicest bloke in the business, a true gent, great friend and a wicked coach ....


----------



## Gym Bunny

Wow! Jem your trainer has supeb condition.

First off I love the new av! You've definitely slimmed down facially in it and you have a loverly pair of cheekbones showing there.

There is more definition in your waist. it looks "tighter". I think there is improvement in the upper bac too, but can't say 100% due to your hair.

Serious kudos on posting leg shots, I know that's a very hard thing to do. I really like your legs (no not in a pervy way Mr Ant). They're lean and I can see some nice quad definition that is beautifully offset by your skin tone. You have much more trim thighs than me, lucky girl. Also nice balance between thighs and calves.

Lighting makes a huge difference in photos. Something to bear in mind. When I first started taking pics I was really disappointed at the lack of progress. Now a year on I look back at those pics and am amazed at how much difference I see between them.


----------



## Jem

thanks babe - they never look the best unless they are natural do they ?

I am thinking about getting Malc to do some of those MT11 injections for me - have you tried it before?

I am brown anyway but not going abroad anytime soon and want some more colour

What I don't want is that mega mega on stage orange, daaark brown colour and I am a bit anxious that it will not be even - have seen some terrible pics lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> thanks babe - they never look the best unless they are natural do they ?
> 
> I am thinking about getting Malc to do some of those MT11 injections for me - have you tried it before?
> 
> I am brown anyway but not going abroad anytime soon and want some more colour
> 
> What I don't want is that mega mega on stage orange, daaark brown colour and I am a bit anxious that it will not be even - have seen some terrible pics lol


I have never tried the injections. Hell I am one of the damn whitest people on the planet. I'm so white I'm f*uking blue! You can see the veins down each side of my stomach and all through my arms and when I've been working out I look like I have an ink moustache either side of my mouth because the veins show through the sin. I would love to get a tan sorted but have no idea how to go about it.

I think I need to have a look in the comp section and see if there are recommendations. A tan does make a difference, my bro looks amazing when he's had tan applied....not to say that he doesn't look amazing without...but still! :laugh:


----------



## Jem

:bounce: :bounce::bounceics of hunky bro

I want I want I want


----------



## Guest

NEW ONE..............................................................OLD ONE



I put them side by side for you Jem

You are definately making some beautiful progress:thumbup1: Your waist has come in, the line down the middle of your back is deeper, and your upper back has some nice lines/cuts coming in also. Overall, it looks like the hard work is paying off.

Love the pic with your Kitty also.... and the legs look good also


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Your backs come a long way already, and like GB says you can tell in your new avi you've slimmed down. Looking great!


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> NEW ONE..............................................................OLD ONE
> 
> View attachment 24387
> View attachment 24388
> 
> 
> I put them side by side for you Jem
> 
> You are definately making some beautiful progress:thumbup1: Your waist has come in, the line down the middle of your back is deeper, and your upper back has some nice lines/cuts coming in also. Overall, it looks like the hard work is paying off.
> 
> Love the pic with your Kitty also.... and the legs look good also


Oh thanks mr zeus - show me blushing :blush: it's nice to know I am getting somewhere ...


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> There is quite a difference in the pics. .Your waist is coming in nicely now, and you have some good back development coming, especially in the upper back. Your legs are showing promising improvement in shape and you have some good quads coming now. Well done, keep up the good work!
> 
> thanks GG - I will get there ...I have plenty of time and patience


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Your backs come a long way already, and like GB says you can tell in your new avi you've slimmed down. Looking great!


thanks handsome :thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss

Jem said:


> thanks babe - they never look the best unless they are natural do they ?
> 
> I am thinking about getting Malc to do some of those MT11 injections for me - have you tried it before?
> 
> I am brown anyway but not going abroad anytime soon and want some more colour
> 
> What I don't want is that mega mega on stage orange, daaark brown colour and I am a bit anxious that it will not be even - have seen some terrible pics lol


The on stage orange look is from paint on tan stuff like Jan Tana - MT won't make you look like that.

By all accounts it can highlight blemishes but it's no biggie. If you use sunbeds then obviously make sure all areas get hit, so lift your arms up etc.

Nice shape in the pics :thumbup1:


----------



## anabolic ant

hey jem...i did check out your new pics...and i would say,you've definately improved...as i think many have said before me,your upper back has become a bit more apparent,can see a touch more muscle there,also yes,waistline is narrowing at a very fast rate,as you only took those last pics a little while ago???

and i think your legs are starting to take on shape,where muscle is being built!!!!!

so in comparison from your first and initial pics to now...your making progress...and thats what its all about!!!!

now...soon i will be jumping on your a*se a bit harder...nope,not like that... i mean become more critical on your physique...and i want to see more diet entries please...and be honest,then i/we can start targetting your bits n pieces that need addressing,even hard to shift areas,easy to gain areas so on etc etc...you know...just good old plane help to break new goals...dont worry miss,we'll get you there...and yes,i'm serious...not smutting about anymore...well only a touch here n there for you miss!!!!

now,if i dont hear from you...make sure you n the family have a nice easter...go easy on them eggs...cos for every egg you eat...that 3 reps extra on your squats,barbell rows,shoulder press and bench and an extra 1 egg white with your breakfast!!!!!


----------



## PRL

ZEUS said:


> NEW ONE..............................................................OLD ONE
> 
> View attachment 24387
> View attachment 24388
> 
> 
> I put them side by side for you Jem
> 
> You are definately making some beautiful progress:thumbup1: Your waist has come in, the line down the middle of your back is deeper, and your upper back has some nice lines/cuts coming in also. Overall, it looks like the hard work is paying off.
> 
> Love the pic with your Kitty also.... and the legs look good also


Nice one Zeus. You can see how well she's done.

Well done Jem.

What show Malc thinking of doing?


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Nice one Zeus. You can see how well she's done.
> 
> Well done Jem.
> 
> What show Malc thinking of doing?


he is doing Nabba Midlands 10th May - then Southport

What about you - are you in shape for comp?

Cheers

Emma


----------



## Biscuits

Hey Jem, I can see you have made some good progress in only a short time - well done :thumbup1:

The only thing I would say is concentrate on building up those lats and adding some width to your back. This will give you much nicer symmetry and create the illusion of a smaller waist :thumb:

Keep up the good work hun x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Jem,

Great progress pics!! Most certainly not looking like a bloke from the back!! :tongue: 

You're doing great, it's really inspiring!

Can't really add to what everyone else has said, legs are looking good, waist is fab, back is coming on nicely too!!

Keep it up lady!

:thumb:

p.s - is Mr Ant feeling ok? No hint of smut in his last post - had to read it twice just to make sure I hadn't missed it! Wonders will never cease!


----------



## anabolic ant

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Jem,
> 
> Great progress pics!! Most certainly not looking like a bloke from the back!! :tongue:
> 
> You're doing great, it's really inspiring!
> 
> Can't really add to what everyone else has said, legs are looking good, waist is fab, back is coming on nicely too!!
> 
> Keep it up lady!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> p.s - is Mr Ant feeling ok? No hint of smut in his last post - had to read it twice just to make sure I hadn't missed it! Wonders will never cease!


hey miss jem...and hey miss WA...

i have declared myself into a refrain from smut,smut free ant...i have said to jem,even GB in her journal...and now to you miss WA...and i have called you a git already,now thats double git for testing my smut free discipline...and it is easy,i'm a gent of course:innocent:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

:001_tt2:

I have nothing more to add at this point!!


----------



## Chris1

Great progress in those pics Jem, nice to see a Geordie girl making progress 

You're in good hands here so I'll leave you to it. Have a rep though for your hard work


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> he is doing Nabba Midlands 10th May - then Southport
> 
> What about you - are you in shape for comp?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Emma


It was my plan to do the Nabba Midlands and defend my Class 2 title, but I'm going back to the UKBFF this year. I'll be at the Midlands though, just means missing the second day of the Expo at the NEC.

Good luck to him.


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> It was my plan to do the Nabba Midlands and defend my Class 2 title, but I'm going back to the UKBFF this year. I'll be at the Midlands though, just means missing the second day of the Expo at the NEC.
> 
> Good luck to him.


cool you will have to come and say hello - we [in all probability] will be the noisy ones with the avril designed sequinned ironworks t shirts so you cannot possibly miss us !

Good luck you...I cannot wait... :bounce:


----------



## Jem

ba baracuss said:


> The on stage orange look is from paint on tan stuff like Jan Tana - MT won't make you look like that.
> 
> By all accounts it can highlight blemishes but it's no biggie. If you use sunbeds then obviously make sure all areas get hit, so lift your arms up etc.
> 
> Nice shape in the pics :thumbup1:


Thanks BA hope you are well ? Cheers for popping in again- always a pleasure.


----------



## Jem

Biscuits said:


> Hey Jem, I can see you have made some good progress in only a short time - well done :thumbup1:
> 
> The only thing I would say is concentrate on building up those lats and adding some width to your back. This will give you much nicer symmetry and create the illusion of a smaller waist :thumb:
> 
> Keep up the good work hun x


thanks Biscuits - yep I know re lats etc - my back is what I am trying so hard to bring out at the moment because unfortunately I do have those wide child-bearing hips so I have to bring the back out to create that illusion...I am getting there slowly but surely...I do have time on my side and patience ....cheers

Emma xx


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> All these mentions of shows are making me jealous...wish I could get over to be in the audience at a few, as it inspired me.Your trainer looks in great shape....all the best trainers are! As mine says at the gym- they need to inspire gym members with the shape they are in.
> 
> *You tend to find that the people with the best bods in the gym are the ones who hide it all away.. which is what Malc does - so you find that he is pretty much left alone, with all these posers boasting about their puny biceps...it's rather amusing *
> 
> Never believe a trainer who doesn't practise what he preaches!
> 
> How's it going Jem? Hope you haven't over indulged in the choccie eggs over Easter.
> 
> *Have now...well cheesecake and 1 creme egg so I suppose that's forgiveable - went for a hike to make up for it *
> 
> None in sight here as its not Easter till next week.Even then, the Greeks don't have many chocolate eggs, they dye real freerange eggs and eat them instead......just in line with my diet!


*I wish there were no such thing as easter eggs and easter celebrations - I crashed and burned - all the while I was hating myself ...*


----------



## Jem

Some training news....

Friday I went swimming and was not intending on doing much but as soon as bum hit water I found myself doing standing lunges

50 each leg

Then I thought I might as well do some squats....50 of those - not easy with water resistance you know!

then I did a bit of pool running which makes you look like a tw!t & hurts your feet but is good on the old legs.

After that I swam for a bit - surprise surpise.

Turned into quite a little session actually

Saturday was a recovery day - spent the day going around salvage yards looking for a new door to replace the one I dented on the car ...no joy there

scraped the trim off the other door ---lost a bit of confidence there you could say - I just get scared when putting on the drive...sh!t at parking ...

Sunday

Legs

Eat eggs

Cardio - hiking in the Lickey Hills x 2 hours [did a bit of hill running with it which was fun]

Legs consisted of:

3 sets of 25 free squats ATG

3 sets leg extensions light weights x 16 reps

Lunges x 50 each leg

3 x 10 each leg kickbacks 10kg weight only

Box SLDL 3 sets of 15-20 with 10kgs

The idea again is fast sets, 30 sec rest at most - stay panting..move onto next exercise. Legs were actually jellified even with what I did - which I felt was very light this week. I am shocked today at the amount of doms I have ...

Hurt back whilst swimming - which is bizarre but attributed to the fact that I have been doing one-directional training in gym and as soon as I have introduced something different it's thrown the back again. I took it easy - very wary of the pain as it can spasm at any time and when it does that I am laid up - literally cannot get up to go toilet....

In fact I seem to have a general weakness on the right side - that hip clicked when I was lunging a couple of weeks ago...

Def time for a massage...


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Jem,
> 
> Great progress pics!! Most certainly not looking like a bloke from the back!! :tongue:
> 
> You're doing great, it's really inspiring!
> 
> Can't really add to what everyone else has said, legs are looking good, waist is fab, back is coming on nicely too!!
> 
> Keep it up lady!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> p.s - is Mr Ant feeling ok? No hint of smut in his last post - had to read it twice just to make sure I hadn't missed it! Wonders will never cease!  *a leopard never changes his spots and there are many ways to skin a cat .....*


*Thanks Wa - hope you are ok as well babes...well you know he just had to be told...sometimes we have to sort these men out - *

*Mr Ant is feeling fine*


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Great progress in those pics Jem, nice to see a Geordie girl making progress
> 
> You're in good hands here so I'll leave you to it. Have a rep though for your hard work


Thanks for poppin' in mate - I thought you were never going to say hello ! Back at ya...x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Sports massages hurt like hell! But are definitely worth it. If you have problems/pains in your bones or joints it might be worth while visiting an osteo. Sometimes you can have little postural problems that don't seem much but end up causing major pain elsewhere.

Wide child bearing hips my ass. Your hips balance your shoulders so you have a great X shape that is becoming more obvious as your waist tightens up.

I want pics from the show BTW.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Sports massages hurt like hell! But are definitely worth it. If you have problems/pains in your bones or joints it might be worth while visiting an osteo. Sometimes you can have little postural problems that don't seem much but end up causing major pain elsewhere.
> 
> Wide child bearing hips my ass. Your hips balance your shoulders so you have a great X shape that is becoming more obvious as your waist tightens up.
> 
> I want pics from the show BTW.


that young Lys goes without saying - I intend to be strutting my stuff and skaing my bootie all over the show - just not on the stage - I would get booed [or laughed] off - 1 or t'other !

I have not been out for ages so going to make a meal of it ....

I intend to grab everybody and have a photo taken with them ..so long as they have a hint of a muscle...male/female no matter

I am papping the whole day long

You will be sick of photos

Yes I have wide hips babe - it's true - small milk bottle slopes for shoulders and BIIIIG MAMA hips with some juicy ass cheeks to boot ...erm why am I here - I should be out shaking my thang - Beyonce stylee....

No but really....gotta lotta work to do

Was talking to pal who is competing [toned physique NABBA] for first time and she is finding it really hard to tighten up glutes in time....she will start on Anavar tomorrow - seems like its abnormal to do it without assistance...


----------



## Jem

Yep I think that's it GG -

I want to see how far I can go myself - maybe I am genetically gifted, maybe not...at the end of the day - it's all about the motivation and drive and I think as long as I have that, then I will be ok to keep developing naturally. I think to enter the assisted terrritory takes a lot of time to research and understand what the hell you are about to ingest, affects etc etc...

Anyway I never do things by half, in fact I get obsessed with learning everything I can about things I enjoy so I would never take something in ignorance! so many fall foul that way...in all walks of life.

Yep cheers will take on board re the easter eggs....I rarely cheat, if ever, so it will be a kickstart for me

Diet will be being posted soon....have to do it and have spanking warnings to keep me going... Hope your nights out were good! lots love x


----------



## Chris1

Jem said:


> Thanks for poppin' in mate - I thought you were never going to say hello ! Back at ya...x


How did you know i've been peeking. Man, busted or what 

Nah, I just generally have nothing of much use to say so I just mill around looking for somewhere to post cr*p 

I'll see if I can help out a little more round here, but you seem to have all the good advice you need! :rockon:


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> How did you know i've been peeking. Man, busted or what
> 
> Nah, I just generally have nothing of much use to say so I just mill around looking for somewhere to post cr*p
> 
> I'll see if I can help out a little more round here, but you seem to have all the good advice you need! :rockon:


PMSL - no not stalking type telepathy going on here - when I first joined the site - it was your journal [fellow geordie] that I read first so I saw how you had progressed into the fine specimen in your av there!!

Sometimes when the same people are chatting in journals all the time you don't want to interrupt their flow, that's like running into someone's front room when all the family are watching eastenders & demanding attention...

Would be good for you to join in, I am sure you could provide some entertainment judging by Beklet's journal.....nuff said, lol :thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss

Jem said:


> Thanks BA hope you are well ? Cheers for popping in again- always a pleasure.


No probs. BTW, you would probably be better off jabbing yourself with MT - reason being that you will get some sickness from the 1st jab or 2 and as such want to jab just before bed so hopefully you sleep through the sides.

It's only an insulin pin jabbed just under the skin in tummy fat like a diabetic would do so no big deal.


----------



## Jem

ok will have a word with gym folk and see about it. I am used to having me bum cheek injected so should not be too bad!

cheers BA


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Some training news....
> 
> Sunday
> 
> Legs
> 
> Eat eggs
> 
> Cardio - hiking in the Lickey Hills x 2 hours [did a bit of hill running with it which was fun]
> 
> Legs consisted of:
> 
> 3 sets of 25 free squats ATG
> 
> 3 sets leg extensions light weights x 16 reps
> 
> Lunges x 50 each leg
> 
> 3 x 10 each leg kickbacks 10kg weight only
> 
> Box SLDL 3 sets of 15-20 with 10kgs
> 
> The idea again is fast sets, 30 sec rest at most - stay panting..move onto next exercise. Legs were actually jellified even with what I did - which I felt was very light this week. I am shocked today at the amount of doms I have ...
> 
> Hurt back whilst swimming - which is bizarre but attributed to the fact that I have been doing one-directional training in gym and as soon as I have introduced something different it's thrown the back again. I took it easy - very wary of the pain as it can spasm at any time and when it does that I am laid up - literally cannot get up to go toilet....
> 
> In fact I seem to have a general weakness on the right side - that hip clicked when I was lunging a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> Def time for a massage...


you are getting serious miss...

eating eggs and then hiking...you been watching rocky????

i like that high intensity training,high reps...you getting sore after these workouts,which is a good sign...plenty of water,flush that acids out and high protein as you know for recovery,and dont be afraid of carbs,they are not your enemy,just keep em complex...but saying this a simple glucose energy drink after training would be safe,in replacing lost energy,insulin raising,and protein sparring,if protein is high along with the carbs!!!

30 sec pause...very quick indeed miss,but i'm taking it you have lightened the weight load to be able to get through the workout this quick???

guessing flexibilty and difference of movement in water(resistence) can contribute as well...training builds more fast twitch muscle fibres,therefore whenst applying your whole body to aerobic exercise like swimming can be taxing and can put your mainly used for anaerobic training such as back,put into a sudden aerobic resistence like swimming puts muscles through ranges of motion and pound muscle groups in a different manner,which can cause some problems...take it slow when in the water flipper...

if your hip is giving out or feeling weak when weight is applied,take some time off and try some other exercises that use both hips at the same time(hee,hee)...ooops nearly broke there!!!

now miss...you gonna show me your...ahem...diet or what????

you've not disclosed diet for a bit,i promise not to jump on you about it!!!!!

anyway...i'm impressed with your hard work,training intensity is good,you making progress with increased poundages on lifts upper body?

you are smashing the hell out of the cardio...you are a woman on a mission...but keep hitting the anaerobic side of training hard too...pump up those muscles,and create more of it,creates a better basal metabolic rate...or resting metabolic rate,where you are burning more calories at rest...more muscle,will increase anabolism(making small molecules into big ones)...

sorry...going deep now...just trying to get you going,with some explanation behind things so you know why you should be at these things...although you know already...ok,i'm orf...waffled overly too much now!!!

keep up the good work...

smut free ant!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> ok will have a word with gym folk and see about it. I am used to having me bum cheek injected so should not be too bad!
> 
> cheers BA


Um. Dare I ask why?



Greekgoddess said:


> As soon as anyone starts talking about jabbing yourself I go all cringy and nervous...is it just me that's a pussy where injections in myself are concerned????


 No you're not I am rather phobic about them too. Though giving blood is even worse.


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> ok will have a word with gym folk and see about it. I am used to having me bum cheek injected so should not be too bad!
> 
> cheers BA


erm...whats all this about bum cheek injections????

you coming over to the darkside jem or have i missed something?


----------



## Chris1

Aw shucks, you can stalk me all you want 

Feel free to interrupt my journal all you want. It all adds to the post count :tongue:

Right I'm going to actually read your journal now and see whats what, although I'll never beat Ant on training and nutrition knowledge.

I could give his smut a run for its money though, as you've probably seen in Beks


----------



## Chris1

Think it's MT2 Ant.


----------



## Jem

*Back and Biceps Day *

*
Back *

*Seated Pulley Row [Rowing Machine type thing for back]*3 sets x 15-17 reps on 3 plates [getting easier]

*Seated Back Press Machine [like chest press but pull towards you, instead of pushing *away]

[Alternate each week with lat pull downs]

4 sets x 25 reps - 2 plates - high reps & 3 breath rest so lower weight

*D/bell Bent Over Row *

3 sets each arm - 15 reps with 12kg - no stopping

[This was good for little old me!]

*Biceps *

*Twisting d/bell curls*

2.5kg x 30 reps for 3 sets then 1 set to failure

*Cable Row*

1 plate only EZ curls x 3 sets of 10 then to failure [which was not a long time coming]

*Abs*

The usual routine - crunches s/set with alternating leg raises

Not strong point today as doms bad in quads and felt it badly on the leg raises - could not straighten the legs at all, bendy as Olive Oyl.

*Oblique Twists x 300 *

*Cardio *

20 mins bike

20 mins treadmill

5 mins Rowing machine as bores the ass off me but feel that would benefit from doing more on this

Have delts and tris tomorrow, then chest on Thursday leaving Fri, Sat & Sun for a cardio spree !

just copied and pasted this as typed up late last night so wish could stop and chat but loads to do today re kitchen decorating - stripped wallpaper off ceiling and discovered it is dark purple underneath - just needs a disco ball and a couple of ho's for the full effect !!!

Anyway will be logged in lots from tomorrow onwards because stuff to do on pc...

Lots of love

x

Oh and Windsor - remember I am watching you....

P.s

Injection in bum is for contraception but wanna have MT2 so should be used to the needle Ant

Will check all threads later - got some catching up to do or everyone will leave me in my journal to rot!!!

Bye for now

Oh and diet is going up as well - must eat food ... Zara's Bodybuilders Muesli is going down a treat - sure am regular now if you know what I mean....


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> loads to do today re kitchen decorating - stripped wallpaper off ceiling and discovered it is dark purple underneath - just needs a disco ball and a couple of ho's for the full effect !!!
> 
> ....


LMAO.


----------



## Jem

GG you posted that one 4 times !!!

I mean I like your posts but that was a bit over the top...!!

Yep going to see your journal, and GB's, Chris's and maybe even Mr Mak's whom I have left alone on account of the fact that [a] he is such a pretty boy that I end up staring at his av in much the same way I look at Cristiano Ronaldo:drool:

[& by that I would like to point out that - pretty boys are totally not my type [what would I do put them on my knee??] but fun to admire... and * I think he has admirers who are best left in their adoration and lust to leave their comments there.] *

*
*

*
I think GB may have deserted me for the beach, another lover or her lab....*

*
But I'm back in between painting *

*
*

*
PRL the kitchen ceiling is sadly a paler shade of ...white now...boring I know...*

*
I thought you came over to talk to me in the gym the other day ...but having looked at your pics I don't know how I could have possibly made such a mistake - he was half the man of you!! and he was having a cup of coffee with 2 sugars...*

*
*

*
Back with yesterday's session in a moment - just gonna check threads xx:rockon:* :clap:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Um. Dare I ask why?
> 
> No you're not I am rather phobic about them too. Though giving blood is even worse.


OMG look at all your posts Lys - you have been a busy little bee ....mmmm wonder where you have been you hussy .....gonna find out x


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> you are getting serious miss...
> 
> eating eggs and then hiking...you been watching rocky????
> 
> *PMSL Well, I wouldn't like to disillusion you by pointing out that they were Easter Eggs ....well, no - it was cheesecake, you know the famous cheesecake I told you about ....and 1 mini egg with toffee in the middle. Rocky was my hero when I was growing up, esp Rocky iv when he trains in the mountains etc - you know when he is fighting Dolph Lundgren - and they show the juxtaposition in their training ....so cool *
> 
> i like that high intensity training,high reps...you getting sore after these workouts,which is a good sign...plenty of water,flush that acids out
> 
> *yes have upped water intake as it had dropped off a lot in favour of coffee....I know...slapped wrists - back in the game now because I got a spot or two and that was that for me - cannot cope with spots ...*
> 
> and high protein as you know for recovery,
> 
> *eating chicken now - never thought I would say that, but I am - needs must. After being veggie for 23 years, it is a big step for me, all in the name of vanity...*
> 
> and dont be afraid of carbs,they are not your enemy,just keep em complex...
> 
> *I like to keep things in life simple - including feckin carbs so this would be erm...*
> 
> *walkers bbq crisps*
> 
> *white warburtons dripping with lurpak butter*
> 
> *pasta covered in mixed cheese & pesto*
> 
> *mmmmmmmmmmmm*
> 
> *In reality I usually end up limiting carbs to wholemeal granary bread and sweet pots *
> 
> but saying this a simple glucose energy drink after training would be safe,in replacing lost energy,insulin raising,and protein sparring,if protein is high along with the carbs!!!
> 
> *have pro pep & pro recover [1 scoop each] after every session *
> 
> 30 sec pause...very quick indeed miss,but i'm taking it you have lightened the weight load to be able to get through the workout this quick???
> 
> *erm yes...just slightly ....*
> 
> guessing flexibilty and difference of movement in water(resistence) can contribute as well...training builds more fast twitch muscle fibres,therefore whenst applying your whole body to aerobic exercise like swimming can be taxing and can put your mainly used for anaerobic training such as back,put into a sudden aerobic resistence like swimming puts muscles through ranges of motion and pound muscle groups in a different manner,which can cause some problems...take it slow when in the water flipper...
> 
> *Makes sense - scared to go again now...*
> 
> if your hip is giving out or feeling weak when weight is applied,take some time off and try some other exercises that use both hips at the same time(hee,hee)...ooops nearly broke there!!!
> 
> *PMSL *
> 
> now miss...you gonna show me your...ahem...diet or what????
> 
> you've not disclosed diet for a bit,i promise not to jump on you about it!!!!!
> 
> *Doing it, doing it....*
> 
> anyway...i'm impressed with your hard work,training intensity is good,you making progress with increased poundages on lifts upper body?
> 
> *God knows, I dont...*
> 
> you are smashing the hell out of the cardio...you are a woman on a mission...but keep hitting the anaerobic side of training hard too...pump up those muscles,and create more of it,creates a better basal metabolic rate...or resting metabolic rate,where you are burning more calories at rest...more muscle,will increase anabolism(making small molecules into big ones)...
> 
> sorry...going deep now...
> 
> *it's ok, I think I can manage to keep up with you....*
> 
> just trying to get you going,with some explanation behind things so you know why you should be at these things...although you know already...ok,i'm orf...waffled overly too much now!!!
> 
> keep up the good work...
> 
> smut free ant!!!


*cheers hun *


----------



## Jem

*Wednesday *

*
*

*
Delts and Tris *

*Warm up *was 15 min run [could not resist it, have not run for ages, and it felst so good I could have carried on all day...well maybe not, but for a while anyway]

*Oblique Twists first x 300 *

Again haven't got feckin' clue what most of the machines are called and have discovered that this is not only due to my ignorance, nobody else knows what they are called either...not that it bothers them, bugs the life out of me though!

*Shoulder overhead press thing*

first time I had used this and was quite unnatural at first - but what a b*gger - it does hurt in all the right places

3 sets of 12 [not sure what weight]

*Another shoulder press thing for rear delts - pull towards you [good at this aren't I?] *

3 sets of 12 [3 plates I think]

*Some other shoulder thing *3 sets of 12

God this work out has gone to the dogs - gonna have to do some investigating ....

*Lateral Raises*

2.5kg

2 sets of 12 - was dead by this point hence the light weight

*1 handed cable pulley *- like woodcutter action - 15 reps each hand x sets

*Tri's *

same as last weeks but more intensity and more sets - could see the triceps more now - def is working

added extra d/bell skullcrusher sets this week [wonder how long before I get 2 black eyes from this]

Despite my pathetic reporting of the session, it was actually a really good workout and I felt great afterwards....

doing chest in 1 hour ...yippee - then back to painting the kitchen walls.

Went to Ikea last night [not counting it as cardio lol but must have walked a good couple of miles when I got lost on the way back from the toilets...]

[hate it, swear they do something to your brain when you walk in there ....it makes you become totally irrational and want to buy sh!te things like betterware catalogue type inventions....]

Anyway I bought a couple of kitchen cupboards and some new candles - you know, for that new kitchen affect [like on 60 sec makeover and the like]...they always create an ambient atmosphere for the finished room....I will possibly play some soft background music when it is finally unveiled

OMG so wish I had taken a photo of the purple ceiling then I could do before and after ....

Ohfftopic:

must have some brekkie now

x


----------



## BIGSNC

Just thought i would have a quick peek and see how your doing, making really good progress from those back shots, plus u can see the weight loss in your face cheekbones really stand out.

Mal is a great guy and glad you stuck pics of him on your journal, him and bob are 2 great guys.


----------



## PRL

BIGSNC said:


> Just thought i would have a quick peek and see how your doing, making really good progress from those back shots, plus u can see the weight loss in your face cheekbones really stand out.
> 
> Mal is a great guy and glad you stuck pics of him on your journal, him and bob are 2 great guys.


Don't know Mal, but Bob is a great guy. Is he competing again this year.

Jem,

Look above the doorway to the men's changing room (Above my dear not IN lol). Photo of me there for future reference lol.


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Don't know Mal, but Bob is a great guy. Is he competing again this year.
> 
> Jem,
> 
> Look above the doorway to the men's changing room (Above my dear not IN lol). Photo of me there for future reference lol.


*Hiya, *

*PMSL - damn thought I had a valid excuse for entering there! ...ok gonna look tomorrow *

*Yes Bob is competing alongside Malcolm - was gonna get vest saying "supporting the old farts" - they found that quite amusing...but in reality I think they would prefer we just scream like girlies for them! & I think we may oblige...*


----------



## Jem

BIGSNC said:


> Just thought i would have a quick peek and see how your doing, making really good progress from those back shots, plus u can see the weight loss in your face cheekbones really stand out.
> 
> Mal is a great guy and glad you stuck pics of him on your journal, him and bob are 2 great guys.


thanks Zane, it's training with blokes that does it I think! You cannot have all airs and graces, worrying about what kinda faces you are pulling or grunting...you have just got to get stuck in - so that's what I've been doing! It's having a laugh whilst you are in agony that makes it all worthwhile I think...


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> hows the chins coming along...?


PMSL - well I don't have a double chin - and they are soooo not a goer....I am weak and pathetic ....one day soon chilsi...one day very soon :thumb:


----------



## Jem

*Thursday - Chest [and abs] *

*Pec Dec*

3 sets of 12-15 reps,

1 set with 2 plates, sets 2 and 3 with 4 plates

*Chest Press - close grip *

1 set with 2 plates - 25 reps

2 sets with 4 plates - 12 reps

*Cable crossovers *

1 set standing - 1 plate only - 12-15 reps

2 sets kneeling - 1 plate - 12-15 reps

[first time I had done this in this position so felt a bit out on a limb and awkward

*Serratus Pullovers on bench with d/bell -10 kg *

10 reps x 3 sets

*Abs*

Usual alternating leg raises, with crunches as many as possible with at least 3 sets of each

Double crunches

Some oblique leg raises thrown in for good measure

*300 oblique twists *as per the norm to get 'that line' in the abs

Did with Malcolm and a fellow Geordie that he trains with, so it was a good laugh but bloody hard work, had some smelling salts with him that make your eyes water.

They both took their clothes off afterwards to check progress...I looked on and remained with dignity intact thanks v much ..I am a lady after all...


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> ha ha atleast you can still see your neck...lol
> 
> in the past ive pyramided my chin workouts and have now started to hold my legs out infront of me to work the back muscles alot harder.and when i now do normal chins im alot stronger.


PMSL - yes def doing something wrong if, as a woman I cannot see my neck...the turtle look is so not in this season!

You are giving me a challenge here, have not even tried for about 3 months to be honest so I may just surprise myself

I suppose the best way to improve is to actually feckin' practise it!! Doh! :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I love the descriptions of your exercises. Oblique twists? x300?  What exactly are they are and what do they do?

Jem I think you need to take a picture in....errr....I mean of the pic over the men's changing rooms door for the rest of us to admire.

I can't see your double chin.

And no I haven't abandonned you for another lover (it's all about you baby) or the beach or the lab.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I love the descriptions of your exercises. Oblique twists? x300?  What exactly are they are and what do they do?
> 
> Jem I think you need to take a picture in....errr....I mean of the pic over the men's changing rooms door for the rest of us to admire.
> 
> I can't see your double chin.
> 
> And no I haven't abandonned you for another lover (it's all about you baby) or the beach or the lab.


they sound better than they are ....it sounds good doesnt it - like I work like a dog with sweat dripping off me ....don't want to disillusion you now so refuse to elaborate but I have been assured that it does work and that I will get a strong line down to pubic bone & I think it's working... h34r:

Oh I am so mysterious - sure someone will burst my bubble and tell you though and then you will go "oh that's it...tut tut"

No I haven't got a double chin either....just cannot be doing with chins or doing chins...its hard...

Glad you have not left me ...lots of training info being posted while you are off working - have you noticed? Must paint at 3 because someone is coming to visit at 4.30 and it has to be done by then otherwise they will bend me over and spank me........mmm now there's a thought.... :rockon:


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> This ******* site is doing my head in! Off to calm down so I can post without swearing............ I just can't post properly, not at all or multiple orgasmic postings that drive people mad....... its just taken three hours to send AA a private message, I could have got on the goddam plane and taken it personally to him in that time.
> 
> OOOHHH!! Lipo 6 RAGE!


PMSL must have been a good bloody PM GG.

Don't worry about it - I don't mind getting more rather than less

chill your boots lady!!! spreading some love as we type ....


----------



## Chris1

Hi there..........great training and mystical obliques, I'll not disturb the aura you have surrounding them. Erm........do chins, that is all, bye :blush:


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Hi there..........great training and mystical obliques, I'll not disturb the aura you have surrounding them. Erm........do chins, that is all, bye :blush:


PMSL - she even Pm'd for them ....mwhahahaha

chins feckin chins - is someone bribing everyone to bug me about chins ...ok forgot the painting, and the hot bath, I am going back to the gym tonight just to do chins....might as well throw some feckin dips in there for good measure .... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Chris1

Thats te attitude hinny 

Get in there and get them done, painting is good for RC warmup, do it on a chest day 

Baths are good on........well, any day I guess if you're dirty


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Thats te attitude hinny
> 
> Get in there and get them done, painting is good for RC warmup, do it on a chest day
> 
> Baths are good on........well, any day I guess if you're dirty


Just done chest today - oh what a happy coincidence eh...

Oh LMFAO - feckin hinny - by that brings back some memories pet!

A tear just sprang to my eye - last person to call me that was my great grandma ....god rest her soul - born n bred in Blaydon :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1

Born and bred in Wallsend.....ish

Just seen your pics on your page as i was stalking you for the first time. Well, not the first time stalking, first time seeing your pics  You're looking good chicken, once you finally get round to chins :whistling: though, you'll be even grander 

Keep it up, duck


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Born and bred in Wallsend.....ish
> 
> Just seen your pics on your page as i was stalking you for the first time. Well, not the first time stalking, first time seeing your pics  You're looking good chicken, once you finally get round to chins :whistling: though, you'll be even grander
> 
> Keep it up, duck


*Ha I used to knock about in Wallsend when I was a delinquent teenager - not that long ago....* :whistling:

*We used to loaf about beside the Powder Monkey ....*

*Well thanks Chris, ok chins is a priority I am getting the message chicken!!*

*Purely belter man *


----------



## PRL

chilisi said:


> you hit the nail on the head there..only way to progress with chins is ACTUALLY doing them :laugh:


Couldn't have said it better myself. Good advice there.

Start them now. By the 3rd week you'll see a big improvement. :bounce:

By June she'll be doing them weighted. lol


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. Good advice there.
> 
> Start them now. By the 3rd week you'll see a big improvement. :bounce:
> 
> By June she'll be doing them with weighted. lol


Oh feck ....STOP with the chins promotion....

even bigger challenge from PRL ...

Ok I am loving it really

actually doing them is something else ....

tomorrow - tomorrow .....


----------



## Jem

Oh PRL loving the new av - she's a beauty ! but she is only slightly larger than your bicep

toooo cute ....

reps for baby girl...


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Oh PRL loving the new av - she's a beauty ! but she is only slightly larger than your bicep
> 
> toooo cute ....
> 
> reps for baby girl...


Only slightly larger, but has full control of her daddy. I am truly Owned by my little girl.

Anyway stop changing the subject you....... Chins and dips. Get em done. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Only slightly larger, but has full control of her daddy. I am truly Owned by my little girl.
> 
> Anyway stop changing the subject you....... Chins and dips. Get em done. :thumb:


As it should be Mr ....

Ok I am on it

chins and dips

that will finish me off

My arms just collapsed on me lat time - none of this gradual failure - just complete all out crash n burn business ....

we will see


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> looks like the challenge is set jem


yeah when the feck did dips get in there ???

I am shutting up now ...before some other horrid exercise crops up ...like clean and jerk....


----------



## Jem

I am saying nothing ....my lips are sealed


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> Good advice there on the chins, just keep practising! Okay I won't ever mention them again.
> 
> I am much calmer now,its amazing what hand polishing parquet floors and hoovering does for me! Polish on, polish off.......aka Karate Kid.
> 
> My server has started working again now, even if it is slower than a donkey at the moment. Just in time for me to get another photo of the greek guys **** posted on my facebook page. Told him I was not impressed , but I have been spoiled for the last thirty years. He is SO banned from my page now....... he just can't get the message that I would want to turn him down at my age! LOL
> 
> Just realised I now have four days off the gym to party, and I am going to do my best to make the most of that time.


well done GG - that was most alarming !

That's it 'wax on wax off'

get rid of the loser ...I don't do the whole f/book thing - so many peeps on there for all the wrong reasons & so many peeps I would never want to be re-united with tar muchly!!!

NOOOO not partying GG - dance, sing yes but no party food and NOOO party drinks .... :innocent:


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> yeah when the feck did dips get in there ???
> 
> I am shutting up now ...before some other horrid exercise crops up ...like clean and jerk....


hey jem...whats all this chat about discrimination against dips?

clean n jerk...i prefer this the other way round...i jerk,then clean after:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...(thats my 1% smut for the week now,back to being serious)



Jem said:


> I am saying nothing ....my lips are sealed


what are we talking chastity belt:lol:...oh my gosh...thats about 2%...thats next weeks quota of smut used up as well!!!!

damn...i'm going to the monastery now to beat myself with a stick(not being rude,done too much already)...self punishment for the break of discipline!!!

ok, from here on in its all training,diet and info only...!!!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> hey jem...whats all this chat about discrimination against dips?
> 
> clean n jerk...i prefer this the other way round...i jerk,then clean after:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...(thats my 1% smut for the week now,back to being serious)
> 
> * PMSL*  fftopic: :ban: :spam:
> 
> what are we talking chastity belt:lol:...oh my gosh...thats about 2%...thats next weeks quota of smut used up as well!!!!
> 
> damn...i'm going to the monastery now to beat myself with a stick(not being rude,done too much already)...self punishment for the break of discipline!!!
> 
> *Naughty boy - see all gone to pot now.....*
> 
> *I will beat you with a stick *
> 
> ok, from here on in its all training,diet and info only...!!!


*erm - where ???????????*


----------



## Jem

Look I got another pip - look I got an orange pip Yippeeeeee

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant

Originally Posted by *anabolic ant* 

hey jem...whats all this chat about discrimination against dips?

clean n jerk...i prefer this the other way round...i jerk,then clean after:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...(thats my 1% smut for the week now,back to being serious)

*PMSL*  fftopic: :ban: :spam:

i know,i know,i apologise...forgive me!!!

what are we talking chastity belt:lol:...oh my gosh...thats about 2%...thats next weeks quota of smut used up as well!!!!

damn...i'm going to the monastery now to beat myself with a stick(not being rude,done too much already)...self punishment for the break of discipline!!!

*Naughty boy - see all gone to pot now.....*

*I will beat you with a stick *

no,no...i'm sorry for this lapse,i had some sort of effect placed on me!!!

ok, from here on in its all training,diet and info only...!!!



Jem said:


> *erm - where ???????????*


erm...well could start with the...ahem...cough,splutter  :spam: fftopic:



Jem said:


> Look I got another pip - look I got an orange pip Yippeeeeee
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


with compliments my dear young lady!!!


----------



## Jem

Have you seeeeeeen all of my training for this week - i have been such a hard working young ladee....I also ache like a b*stard ......all good though ...


----------



## anabolic ant

ok...a big well done to you miss...

i have scanned over your delts n tri's workout...and also your chest and abs routine...also the lovely amounts of cardio you have included...

but i'm not one to be mocked on diet,easter eggs,toffee cheesecake,coffe,you gotta get that water intake back...dont substitute or fool yourself into thinking these dehydrative coffee's are any good...you git,i'll take that stick off you n beat you with it,well after my beating first,hehe!!!

its all looking very well...now though!!!

in private i say,cos i know women hate this,but take your measurements,such as arms,waist,hip,chest(this includes your back),thigh measurements...then write em down,take your weight,and then check your weight every 3-4wks,but take your measurements again in 6 months...i reckon you'll be amazed miss!!!

this is just a progress tool...although we all like to see differences visually...this is a better way of deciphering difference...i might be able to do some waist to hip ratio's for you...and maybe even get a fat caliper in,brilliantly accurate piece of equipment(as good as any gold standard mesurement,i can dig up an equation to get a reading for many bodyparts,thats if you confide in me that much...to give you a bodyfat%...unless they can do it down your gym????

have you tryed any increased poundages yet?

you know as in adding extra weight yet...as your reps seem like they are high enough and your getting these weights done with ease...correct me if i'm wrong?

if so,then i'd say lets try increasing weights on some of your more confident lifts...this is one thing that holds many back in training,is the psychology bit,where your mind may not allow you to go further,these are all the brain and body's precautionary measures,plus a lil bit of comfort zoning and routine/habit...

so if you think its time,and you've been on the same weights for say about a month or more,i say...come on miss...time to get progressing...and dont take this as critism...this is egging you on to progress...not gonna let you get stuck at a weight and routine and get too comfortable with it...about hitting it from all angles(i'm not being rude)...trying everything out,see what you respond to best...remember to shuffle your routines about every 6 weeks for anaerobic training,k(shock principle,dont want your muscles adapting to one thing,then not growing etc)!!!!!!

just about psyching yourself up and saying yes you can do this...instead of,i'm not sure,i cant!!!!

well the DOMS/aching is a good sign...but this will decrease as you carry on further in training,your body adapts and will cope better...

(i'm hoping you never train a sore muscle group????)

but looking good for training...should be proud of yourself miss!!!!

you are trying real hard,making without a doubt progress,but dont let up or get too happy...always gotta think about being better...(not a dig,encourgament again)!!!


----------



## Chris1

I used to live opposite the powder monkey.......I'm starting to get a little afraid now, do I know you????

Just out of interest, not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, chins and dips are very good exercises, you should try them :tongue:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Jem!!

http://figureathlete.tmuscle.com/free_online_article/bodybuilding/ladies_you_can_conquer_the_pullup

Take a look at this article - I have super long arms which make these things sooo hard to do, I used some of th info in this last year and I did manage them after a few weeks, was much easier as soon as I realised what muscles I was meant to be engaging!!  Be careful though, I went loopy the first time I realised I could do them unassisted and banged out 12, tore something at the insertion point in my arm and was out of action for weeks, physio blamed it on the long levers of mine!! Haha good luck - I'm sure wel'll all be keeping a close eye on you.

Plus you have great pull downs you must be pulling your bodyweight by now pretty much aren't you?

And I love how you have so much fun in the gym, I train alone and it's so solitary sometimes, really hard to push yourself!!

Keep it up lady!!

:thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Jem!!
> 
> http://figureathlete.tmuscle.com/free_online_article/bodybuilding/ladies_you_can_conquer_the_pullup
> 
> Take a look at this article - I have super long arms which make these things sooo hard to do, I used some of th info in this last year and I did manage them after a few weeks, was much easier as soon as I realised what muscles I was meant to be engaging!!  Be careful though, I went loopy the first time I realised I could do them unassisted and banged out 12, tore something at the insertion point in my arm and was out of action for weeks, physio blamed it on the long levers of mine!! Haha good luck - I'm sure wel'll all be keeping a close eye on you.
> 
> Plus you have great pull downs you must be pulling your bodyweight by now pretty much aren't you?
> 
> And I love how you have so much fun in the gym, I train alone and it's so solitary sometimes, really hard to push yourself!!
> 
> Keep it up lady!!
> 
> :thumb:


nice find WA...

guessing you are starting the chins then miss...well i personally love em,chins,barbell rows and deads are my most fav back exercises...!!!!

guess the old adage of lifting your bodyweight comes in here...i think chins are great for back width,upper back muscle groups,gret warm up for me too...

get em on board miss...a proper piece of training artillery(just like another bodyweight movement,dips)...


----------



## Gym Bunny

Great link there WildAmazon. I really need to get these done. Always end up trying to do them using my arms....which doesn't work.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

anabolic ant said:


> nice find WA...
> 
> guessing you are starting the chins then miss...well i personally love em,chins,barbell rows and deads are my most fav back exercises...!!!!
> 
> guess the old adage of lifting your bodyweight comes in here...i think chins are great for back width,upper back muscle groups,gret warm up for me too...
> 
> get em on board miss...a proper piece of training artillery(just like another bodyweight movement,dips)...


Great warm up!?? These have me dying, if anythign gets my Ggrrrss out it's chins!!



Gym Bunny said:


> Great link there WildAmazon. I really need to get these done. Always end up trying to do them using my arms....which doesn't work.


That's exactly what I used to do too - I think I might need to re-read that again myself, that site is so handy for bits and pieces, they have so many programmes on there I get confused on which one to base my training round - which is my current dilema!


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> I used to live opposite the powder monkey.......I'm starting to get a little afraid now, do I know you????
> 
> Just out of interest, not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, chins and dips are very good exercises, you should try them :tongue:


OMG .....opposite ...how old are you??? I am an old fart [33] so was you were probably still a good boy when I was causing ruinous chaos beside you residence....

Ha LMFAO

Funny no....I was wondering about the benefits of perhaps adding some chins or dips ....mmm nice of you to think that one up ....

& incidentally Chris...yes I do hold you responsible for the response that ensued ....have you seen how many peeps jumped on that particular little bandwagon, it was like follow the leader & you sir, were that bloke from Hamlin playing the flute....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> Well, my kind of partying does not involve drinks ( I don't ever drink alcohol, I lack an enzyme so my body can't cope with it)
> 
> *weird for a northerner - I thought we were given extra bodily functions to deal with more otherwise things like Newcastle Broon Ale would never have been invented....*
> 
> As for the food, there will only be spit roast lamb, baked potatoes and salad and grilled veggies at this party with a splash of olive oil, so I am okay there. The fat burners halve my appetite so I will be hard pushed to eat too much of anything. The Greeks don't have chocolate eggs at easter, but real hard boiled ones,dyed red which I adore!
> 
> *Yeah they beat choc ones hands down .....................................not * :rolleye:
> 
> I will be out dancing and singing on Saturday night at the karaoke with my friends and other half. At midnight I will be celebrating the start of Easter with the Greeks and watching fireworks whilst trying to avoid the falling pellets from the shotguns they fire on the street.
> 
> *This sounds dangerous *
> 
> On Sunday I will be spending the afternoon at a Barbecue party with all my English friends, some Greeks and various assorted nationalities and bizarre personalities.
> 
> My idea of partying is having a good laugh with friends, talking dirty with various people and generally strutting my stuff while trying to avoid questions about dieting or steroids.........


*go John Travolta *


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> ok...a big well done to you miss...
> 
> * why thanks ant, always nice when someone appreciates my efforts considering how much I ache today - in a good way of course - I would be moaning more if I was not feeling anything *
> 
> *i have scanned over your delts n tri's workout...dunno what machines are called - wish you were there to tell me - I would like you sitting on my shoulder [perhaps feckin not] whispering all the names in my ear *
> 
> and also your chest and abs routine...also the lovely amounts of cardio you have included...
> 
> *Have really cut down on cardio ant - used to do 1.5 to 2 hours per day before! but was getting nowhere with the weights surprise, surprise so it's finding a happy medium innit mate!*
> 
> but i'm not one to be mocked on diet,easter eggs,toffee cheesecake,
> 
> *I know chill your boots it was a one off...*
> 
> coffe,you gotta get that water intake back...dont substitute or fool yourself into thinking these dehydrative coffee's are any good...you git,i'll take that stick off you n beat you with it,well after my beating first,hehe!!!
> 
> *nearly, nearly - on the precipice of smut perhaps....*
> 
> its all looking very well...now though!!!
> 
> in private i say,cos i know women hate this,but take your measurements,such as arms,waist,hip,chest(this includes your back),thigh measurements...then write em down,take your weight,and then check your weight every 3-4wks,but take your measurements again in 6 months...i reckon you'll be amazed miss!!!
> 
> *get with the programme anthony - have been doing this for aaaaaaaages....*
> 
> this is just a progress tool...although we all like to see differences visually...
> 
> *I know you do .....*
> 
> this is a better way of deciphering difference...i might be able to do some waist to hip ratio's for you...and maybe even get a fat caliper in,brilliantly accurate piece of equipment(as good as any gold standard mesurement,i can dig up an equation to get a reading for many bodyparts,thats if you confide in me that much...to give you a bodyfat%...unless they can do it down your gym????
> 
> Having BF done every 3 weeks at the gym by Malcolm - don't you read my thread or what???
> 
> *It was 26% and was 19.5% 4 weeks ago so I am overdue to have it done again, but scared because I made such good progress in 3 weeks that I dont think I can possibly top it although Malc keeps telling me it is even lower now.....*
> 
> *Have lost inches on butt, waist and thighs - NOOO *
> 
> *Arms have got bigger but that is due to the maoosively bulging bicep that i will have hanging out of a nice shiny new car to scare potential admirers off.....*
> 
> have you tryed any increased poundages yet?
> 
> *Nope still on the fat metabolising programe - strip the chassis and then work up the weight - still have 3 weeks to go *
> 
> *Changeabout on Sunday - gonna be stepping up the pace on glutes in particular *
> 
> you know as in adding extra weight yet...as your reps seem like they are high enough and your getting these weights done with ease...correct me if i'm wrong?
> 
> *I certainly will - its not easy you b*gger...I am just not very good at recording what weight he puts on because he does not really monitor it *
> 
> if so,then i'd say lets try increasing weights on some of your more confident lifts...this is one thing that holds many back in training,is the psychology bit,where your mind may not allow you to go further,these are all the brain and body's precautionary measures,plus a lil bit of comfort zoning and routine/habit...
> 
> so if you think its time,and you've been on the same weights for say about a month or more,i say...come on miss...time to get progressing...and dont take this as critism...this is egging you on to progress...not gonna let you get stuck at a weight and routine and get too comfortable with it...about hitting it from all angles(i'm not being rude)...trying everything out,see what you respond to best...remember to shuffle your routines about every 6 weeks for anaerobic training,k(shock principle,dont want your muscles adapting to one thing,then not growing etc)!!!!!!
> 
> *every 3 weeks - see you do forget as you have made earlier comments re this - will forgive you though saying as you dedicate so much time and patience to me !!!*
> 
> just about psyching yourself up and saying yes you can do this...instead of,i'm not sure,i cant!!!!
> 
> *ahem - whose thread did you think you were on ...not mine surely matey!*
> 
> well the DOMS/aching is a good sign...but this will decrease as you carry on further in training,your body adapts and will cope better...
> 
> (i'm hoping you never train a sore muscle group????)
> 
> but looking good for training...should be proud of yourself miss!!!!
> 
> you are trying real hard,making without a doubt progress,but dont let up or get too happy...always gotta think about being better...(not a dig,encourgament again)!!!


 :rockon:


----------



## Jem

thanks WA will look at that today - I think I have longer limbs than your average bird :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Right so - was gonna be doing mega cardio today but not sure if that's going to happen any point soon - need to finish the feckin kitchen .......just got to do it .....hopefully there is no-one entertaining on here at this moment in time and this will motivate me to move those glutes into the kitchen area.....


----------



## Chris1

Yip, get your glutes working girl. Shake that shimmy and all that jazz 

Why are you doing kitchens and cr*p, men are supposed to do that, you put the kettle on. Ah, that just reminded me of Inspector Monkfish in the Fast Show.

I'm 27, so yeah, I am a whippersnapper........ish


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> thanks WA will look at that today - I think I have longer limbs than your average bird :confused1:


 You do look like you have longer limbs. To find out if they are longer than they proportionately should be find out what your arm span is. This should be as long as you are tall.

So I am 5ft8 but my arm span is 5ft10. Which is awesome in general for climbing but I am STILL sh1te at chins/pullups.

Incidentally 33????? :confused1: YOU? Bloody hell you look younger than me. *note to self start skin care routine*


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Yip, get your glutes working girl. Shake that shimmy and all that jazz
> 
> *what a good idea pet- going to put some muzak on and shake it like a polar bear ninja - & boy does it shake....far too much for my liking - Nabba girl I ain't *
> 
> Why are you doing kitchens and cr*p, men are supposed to do that, *...yeah men do it if you have the rest of your life to wait - bigbob just said only this morning that he has put off glossing his stairs since last July...I rest my case your honour ....*
> 
> you put the kettle on. Ah, that just reminded me of Inspector Monkfish in the Fast Show. :tongue:
> 
> I'm 27, so yeah, I am a whippersnapper........ish


*dont worry big 30's gonna getcha ! *

*so yes when I was playing merry hell as a delinquent teen you were tucked up in bed wearing your Bananaman pj's *

*I was suuuch a chav....with grolsch bottletops on my shoes...the lot - biiig Bros fan....*

*sorry reminiscent nonsense that does show my age! *


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> You do look like you have longer limbs. To find out if they are longer than they proportionately should be find out what your arm span is. This should be as long as you are tall.
> 
> So I am 5ft8 but my arm span is 5ft10. Which is awesome in general for climbing but I am STILL sh1te at chins/pullups.
> 
> Incidentally 33????? :confused1: YOU? Bloody hell you look younger than me. *note to self start skin care routine*


Oh gosh I assumed everyone knew but it may have slipped by unnoticed....until I now stick it in the middle of my journal.....well Lys how old are you - I thought you looked great for mid 40's

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am waiting for sun bed to catch up with me....use Vit E everyday though - ingest and on face

NB...this is the only substance that I swallow and smother on my body

fftopic: xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Oh gosh I assumed everyone knew but it may have slipped by unnoticed....until I now stick it in the middle of my journal.....well Lys how old are you - I thought you looked great for mid 40's
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am waiting for sun bed to catch up with me....use Vit E everyday though - ingest and on face
> 
> NB...this is the only substance that I swallow and smother on my body
> 
> fftopic: xx


I'm 28....nearly 29 and to my father's great disappointment not married, not intending to, or even worse, not intending to sprog. :lol:

I've been thinking about Melotan as I am so damn pale. I don't really wanna use sunbeds.

Your last point will upset a lot of men. :whistling:

Back on topic. You are really hammering the weights ATM. Very impressive. How is painting the kitchen with DOMS working?


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm 28....nearly 29 and to my father's great disappointment not married, not intending to, or even worse, not intending to sprog. :lol:
> 
> I've been thinking about Melotan as I am so damn pale. I don't really wanna use sunbeds.
> 
> *Pale and interesting , english rose....besides all Germans are pale aren't they??? [shows complete ignorance of European counterparts]- I wish I had stayed normal colour because it's addictive *
> 
> *I think you need to use a sunbed to enhance the melanotan ??? someone on here knows - I think your mate BC knows about it - there are threads for it babe*
> 
> Your last point will upset a lot of men. :whistling:
> 
> *Mwhahhahahaaa:devil2:*
> 
> Back on topic. You are really hammering the weights ATM. Very impressive. How is painting the kitchen with DOMS working?


*Not feeling it TBH - only slightly in the wrists and digits due to the p!ssin fact that chatting to you is a damn sight more interesting and the closest I have got to painting is to washing the tray out from the polyfilla session last night.............haven't you got work to do??? I find it hard to leave....* :whistling: * it's gonna be gorge when have finished it though - bought new wall cabinets [oak ones] and looking for some tiles soon ....ooh lovely....*

*then it will need christening of course......... *


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'm British! Though my Gran was German. I am a typical pale as whatnot Celt and daily give thanks that the red hair so common in my family bypassed me. Though I still have the skin. Believe me being able to see blue veins running up the side of one's stomach is soooo not attractive. I'm almost blue!

Ahhh I shall have a look through the threads.

Yes I must do some work but it'll be at 3° and I don't wanna get cold. Right heading off now. GET PAINTING!!!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm British! Though my Gran was German. I am a typical pale as whatnot Celt and daily give thanks that the red hair so common in my family bypassed me. Though I still have the skin. Believe me being able to see blue veins running up the side of one's stomach is soooo not attractive. I'm almost blue!
> 
> Ahhh I shall have a look through the threads.
> 
> Yes I must do some work but it'll be at 3° and I don't wanna get cold. Right heading off now. GET PAINTING!!!


Ok I am doing it........


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Ok I am doing it........


Liar, Liar, Pants on Fire! I've been, got cold and come back and you are STILL online. Procrastinating much today?


----------



## Jem

well I went shopping for chicken and things [see all viable reasons] and then decided that before went back to the kitchen I should have a coffee and just a short chat xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> well I went shopping for chicken and things [see all viable reasons] and then decided that before went back to the kitchen I should have a coffee and just a short chat xx


Yes it's amazing how many viable things one suddenly has time for when there are annoying things to be done. Stick the music on loud and wiggle that ass and dance around the kitchen as you paint....you should see me when I tidy. It's entertaining as hell


----------



## Jem

yep camcorder heaven

....you dont ever wanna get caught doing the housework whilst making seal noises though [or it might have been a walrus - not sure] whilst your mom & significant other are skiving from work and making lurve in the utility room without your knowledge - I dont know who was more shocked ....them or me

But they certainly knew I was there anyway .........

Dont ask why - but I was a schoolgirl at the time xx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Gym Bunny said:


> You do look like you have longer limbs. To find out if they are longer than they proportionately should be find out what your arm span is. This should be as long as you are tall.
> 
> So I am 5ft8 but my arm span is 5ft10. Which is awesome in general for climbing but I am STILL sh1te at chins/pullups.
> 
> Incidentally 33????? :confused1: YOU? Bloody hell you look younger than me. *note to self start skin care routine*


Oh I am going to look like a retard in a mo measuring myself - do you measure from finger tip to finger tip?



Gym Bunny said:


> I'm 28....nearly 29 and to my father's great disappointment not married, not intending to, or even worse, not intending to sprog. :lol:


Haha I'm 24, 25 in September and much to my Mums great sadness I have not found the one, no thought of children in my mind, I've now just majorly upset her and told her I want to start Midwife training in September!!

And neither of you lovelies look your age!!


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> started your chins yet....................?


bah humbug - painting day trying not to get it on laptop ....no gym today chilisi... :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh I am going to look like a retard in a mo measuring myself - do you measure from finger tip to finger tip?
> 
> *Yep!*
> 
> Haha I'm 24, 25 in September and much to my Mums great sadness I have not found the one, no thought of children in my mind, I've now just majorly upset her and told her I want to start Midwife training in September!!
> 
> And neither of you lovelies look your age!!


*You are too kind sweetheart. My god I remember turning 25. My delightful younger brother presented me with a birthday card which stated:*

*
*

*
Dear older sister, you are now a 1/4 of a century old and no amount of beating me up will change it. *

*
*

*
* :lol:

*
*

*
My mum was furious when I gave up a very well paid job for the government and went back into science on a salary about 1/2 the size*

*
*


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> cool we all need rest days..i was going to but have been blown out by a woman for a date so going gym instead..
> 
> enjoy the painting


stupid woman - you are better off in the gym !!!


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> i know...ha ha what are you up to tonight...............? :thumbup1:


why fancy a date ?.............................PMSL


----------



## Jem

:w00t:Still painting tonight - poor me eh ...............

My friend cleans my house on a Saturday so she will need some semblance of a living room to clean...which means all kitchen has to be done by tom morning eeek .......


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> why fancy a date ?.............................PMSL


Yes please


----------



## MXD

Jem said:


> why fancy a date ?.............................PMSL


If thats an open offer I'm quite close to brum you know :wink:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I claim first refusal on the date!


----------



## musclefox

Im only a few miles away to:laugh:


----------



## Jem

:whistling:Ok lets talk DL's - whoever can lift the most gets a date ..............or are you too chicken .............. :beer:

Mwhahahahaha


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> :whistling:Ok lets talk DL's - whoever can lift the most gets a date ..............or are you too chicken .............. :beer:
> 
> Mwhahahahaha


115kg here. But I feel this is unfair. The boys are stronger. *pouts*


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> :whistling:Ok lets talk DL's - whoever can lift the most gets a date ..............or are you too chicken .............. :beer:
> 
> Mwhahahahaha


I could deadlift you Jem..... and then transition into a snatch and clean:laugh:


----------



## Chris1

A p1ssy little 200 for me :cursing:

but I am a Geordie so I reckon that must add at least 150 onto my total :whistling:


----------



## musclefox

What do you mean by DL's Drink loads?


----------



## Jem

LMFAO

I have the gavel in my hand .........lets have the scores on the doors ........


----------



## Chris1

have I won yet


----------



## Jem

can anyone beat 350 ?

where is ant when you need him ??

mwhahahah

well ok it's looking like it would have to be a geordie that could lift more than 200 I think........


----------



## Jem

not many of them about chris .....all too busy getting p!ssed


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> can anyone beat 350 ?
> 
> where is ant when you need him ??
> 
> mwhahahah
> 
> well ok it's looking like it would have to be a geordie that could lift more than 200 I think........


 You fickle woman. I am hurt. :ban:


----------



## musclefox

I did 265kg when i was younger but after breaking my back in 2005 have not attempted more than 180kg.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> You fickle woman. I am hurt. :ban:


No-one won yet - anyway you are too busy with Kate ........ :crying:

but FFS Lys - you do not understand how great a thing it is to have a geordie that can actually do something other than watch footie and down pints.......Chris is a rare rare thing. Plus I think he wears foxy uniforms as well ......... :innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> No-one won yet - anyway you are too busy with Kate ........ :crying:
> 
> but FFS Lys - you do not understand how great a thing it is to have a geordie that can actually do something other than watch footie and down pints.......Chris is a rare rare thing. Plus I think he wears foxy uniforms as well ......... :innocent:


 All right date him as long as you get pictures. :bounce:


----------



## Chris1

I do have foxy uniforms, I am a Geordie, I don't like beer, I am not particularly interested in Football, I do however like lifting lots of weights!!!! Also Abba, but I'm, trying to get that fixed


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> I do have foxy uniforms, I am a Geordie, I don't like beer, I am not particularly interested in Football, I do however like lifting lots of weights!!!! Also Abba, but I'm, trying to get that fixed


erm that would make you gay.........love it ........ahem ..just my luck :cursing:


----------



## Chris1

No, if I was gay I would be fine! Men are simple to figure out, it's you girls that make it difficult!

I just like Abba, and most 80's tosh as well.


----------



## Jem

well I have to admit that I was just dancing to "take on me" and "faith" in the kitchen whilst painting and reaaaalllly enjoying it too - had to shut the blinds in case anyone saw.........but you're not supposed to admit to it .......well that would be a fun disco date....will you bring your hand bag so that we can dance round it when Gloria Gaynor comes on ?


----------



## Jem

I just peeked at your legs too......hairy aren't they ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

chilisi said:


> ha ha the power has gone to her pretty little head.. :lol: :lol:


 Nah! I reckon she's high on paint fumes! :lol:


----------



## Chris1

Jem said:


> I just peeked at your legs too......hairy aren't they ?


Well don't be afraid to leave a little post on my journal for a change mentioning said legs, or anything else for that matter.

Gloria Gaynor......................,my fave


----------



## Gym Bunny

windsor81 said:


> Well don't be afraid to leave a little post on my journal for a change mentioning said legs, or anything else for that matter.
> 
> Gloria Gaynor......................,my fave


 And now I'm tempted to go spam your journal!


----------



## Chris1

Spam away! Everyone else does. Just jump between mine, DMCC, Daves and Beks. Spread the spam love!


----------



## anabolic ant

jem, i posted this up in GB's journal too...of course my own work,and there are many extra's here in this one!!!

i'm sorry to say...i'm not a smut dealer no more...i know,i was the compasses (N/E/S/W) finest...but i hung my smutloving up for my gentlemanship!!! (kept this bit to show everyone i'm straight shooting,no smut,real info and training only)

diet is easy...a good base to start at is:

carbohydrates:

carbs should be twice the amount of protein so could be talking 2grams/lb of bodyweight...but this can be quite a big load,so 1.5grams/lb/bodyweight(this means per pound of bodyweight)

i say this amount because your a woman(i think,kee,hee)

keep them complex sources for glycogen loads,not simple monosaccharides(like white breads,pasta's and rice),so brown rice,breads,cereals,brown pasta's,grains(lentils),nuts(no,no,no)talking peanuts,walnuts are best for omega 3's,legumes,potatoes(not the best source but carbs)

the ratio or amount...

protein:

1gram/lb/bodyweight,should be around half the amount of carbs(visually should be half the amount of carbs,looking at for e.g your plate of food)

protein sources:

chicken breast(skinless)(full essential/non essential amino acid profile with chicken)

beef(watch the animal fats(although some needed in the diet,beef has got iron and creatine in it too)

fish(oily fish's the best sources)

mackerel,salmon,trout etc

eggs & milk...best food source proteins you can get

whey protein supplement drink

turkey

lamb and pork are poor sources of protein

nut(peanuts etc) and lentils

etc etc

fats:

so many here

linseed oil,rapeseed oil,olive oils,fish oils(best source from oily fish and better absorbed from dietary fish)

walnuts

primrose oil,GLA

list goes on and on(so many more,to name a few here)

vitamins and minerals...best available sources with best dietary absorbance are from fruits,veg and salads,i say best absorbance because its the damn truth,taking your vit/min caps your at a loss straight away...you get 40 x's the absorbance from dietary breakdown,what a waste of money and tabs,but lots of money in your supp stores pocket,oh,this wasnt inckuded in GB's jem)!!!!

all this should be equally spread over at least 5-6 small meals a day,say 60 grams/carbs,30grams/protein,cant say the amount of EFA's(essentail fatty acids),fruits,veg and slalds should be included in each meal,just a little,not a lot(paul daniels quote there)...and of course plenty of water,they say 8 pints,but those folk do not train with weights,so extra intake is needed according to your body's demands...also,even sipping water in the gym,when not thirsty is key(sweat loss in the gym can equate to a 40% energy loss in the gym,so not good to be sweating profusely,replace the fluids),extra protein intake can dry you and even place stress on kidneys!!!!

(again,whole load of this not included in GB's,lucky you)

so you have only a few questions left and not many more exscuses for no diet info on here(although research on here and over net and books n mags may also help,my advice is not gospel,but base or foundation staple for training and as you are a lady i didnt post up higher protein/carb amounts)

i also did say to GB that i just looked at the start of her journal and it looked like a very hardworking journal...and yours was doing well til i came and unfocussed you,but saying this...i'm the only one keeping it looking like the beginning again...so taking reps as soon as you can,thankyou my dear!!!!

now...you can disclose diet for me,no lying,want all the details even if you have skipped or got tempted...cant help you if you dont disclose...you'll only cheat yourself miss!!!!

and starving is out of the question....!!!!!


----------



## Jem

Well Anthony getting a bit too big for your boots aren't you boy....I can see you're gonna take some sorting out...mm where do I begin?

*First *of all:spam: - for the cutting and pasting cheek from Lys' journal

*Secondly* : check you out and your 'look at your unprofessional journal' - get this big boy - it only happens to contain smut once all training has been posted. I think you will find that this means it contains training as follows:

Sunday - legs

Monday - smut as recovery day

Tuesday - back & abs

Weds - delts and tris

Thurs - chest and abs

Friday - day of smut & sometimes cardio

Sat - day of smut and cardio

Sunday - legs

*Thirdly*: I knooooooow the amounts I am supposed to eat & I knooooooow about BMR and RMR and macronutrients and ratios of carbs/proteins/good fats but I do have a feckin life as well....which means that whilst I may have bought the scales for my new kitchen ...I have not yet used them in the way they are supposed to be used...

*Fourthly*: You are not supposed to demand it, I will give it when I want to - I am a lady not a rep whore

*Fifthly* [if there is such a numerical possibility]: - I have hair

*Lastly*: I have bigger non chemically enhanced muscles than you anyway

NB: At no point did this argument detract from being a professional retort and end in lies and silliness. Jem accepts no responsibility for the above statements.

:ban: :sneaky2:


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Well don't be afraid to leave a little post on my journal for a change mentioning said legs, or anything else for that matter.
> 
> Gloria Gaynor......................,my fave


Ok I will pop in - put the kettle on and dim the disco lights please


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> OOH er! Jem! You are so masterful when you start (or is it mistressy?).
> 
> Good to hear that you bought the kitchen scales ready for action when you get the time. On my journal last night GB asked me if I weight the food amounts or guess it. I always weigh them when cutting (when trying to put weight on I just cram in as much as I can lol).
> 
> I have very accurate scales and weigh everything. Every tiny morsel that goes into my mouth counts, both calorie and nutrition wise.I keep a diary with diet, drinks and training logs in it, as well as supplements. Then I can trace it back if something goes wrong with the preperation.
> 
> I do have a very balanced, varied diet. I am going to post a few sample days on my journal as GB pointed out how much it helped her knowing what I was eating. She also realised she could happily follow a similar diet.
> 
> As you know I am cutting at the moment. I am having one gram of protein for each pound of bodyweight, one hundred to two hundred grams of complex carbs depending on training and what day it is, and adequate essential fats. I like olive oil (get it free!) walnut, peanut and sesame oils. Lidls do a wok oil that is sesame, ginger and garlic that is awesome for cooking chicken to give it extra flavour. I take fish oils as well but prefer it from the fish, the capsules gives me a fishy taste in my mouth and I hate it!
> 
> It is working so well this time I can't believe it, and it is much simpler than I found the keto diet.


Ok well I am rethinking my diet now and promise will start posting it up ....like i said I know what's good etc it's just getting the time to eat it all......combined with chins and dips I will become super muscular ...with any luck .......glad yours is going well GG :rockon:


----------



## Jem

here is a pic of stomach - it is terribly marked but making progress


----------



## Jem

so crap with the camera - that was in the bathroom and the lighting is poop too....will try again when I can be bothered ...and when it looks better lol ...


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> lol but you need progress pics to spur you on..my phone is full of them..just hope nobody gets hold of it..lol


PMSL - I just put some more on here - feel really feckin vain taking photos of self all the time......... :confused1:


----------



## Chris1

Looking good Jems, from what i can see.

Man, you look so young!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Looking good Emma - I am now subscribed!!! :wub:

xxxx


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Well Anthony getting a bit too big for your boots aren't you boy....I can see you're gonna take some sorting out...mm where do I begin?
> 
> *First *of all:spam: - for the cutting and pasting cheek from Lys' journal
> 
> *Secondly* : check you out and your 'look at your unprofessional journal' - get this big boy - it only happens to contain smut once all training has been posted. I think you will find that this means it contains training as follows:
> 
> Sunday - legs
> 
> Monday - smut as recovery day
> 
> Tuesday - back & abs
> 
> Weds - delts and tris
> 
> Thurs - chest and abs
> 
> Friday - day of smut & sometimes cardio
> 
> Sat - day of smut and cardio
> 
> Sunday - legs
> 
> *Thirdly*: I knooooooow the amounts I am supposed to eat & I knooooooow about BMR and RMR and macronutrients and ratios of carbs/proteins/good fats but I do have a feckin life as well....which means that whilst I may have bought the scales for my new kitchen ...I have not yet used them in the way they are supposed to be used...
> 
> *Fourthly*: You are not supposed to demand it, I will give it when I want to - I am a lady not a rep whore
> 
> *Fifthly* [if there is such a numerical possibility]: - I have hair
> 
> *Lastly*: I have bigger non chemically enhanced muscles than you anyway
> 
> NB: At no point did this argument detract from being a professional retort and end in lies and silliness. Jem accepts no responsibility for the above statements.
> 
> :ban: :sneaky2:


well if i was you...i would of just cut a long story short and said...you love me!!!!!!

and only 3 days of smut,surely thats not enough!!!


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> View attachment 24707
> 
> 
> here is a pic of stomach - it is terribly marked but making progress


ok,i'm gonna say what most want of the chaps want to say...fcuking hell love,lovely breast tissue,and corrr nice body...fancy a curry:lol:...

shut up,about stretchmarks...stop fretting n being gay...most of us blokes got stretch marks too now!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Nice pic Emma! Fvck stretchmarks I don't mind em they're like battle scars to me!


----------



## Guest

3 Words....

Jean Jacket Picture !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## anabolic ant

here's an apology...

i'm sorry if i insulted your intelligence...and know you have good knowledge etc!!!

i'm sorry miss

i was just trying to instigate some diet info for you,so i kind of went that way about it...i didnt mean any bad or to detract from your good knowledge...so please forgive me...

i'm on bended knee asking for forgiveness here...my head is bowed down and i am absolutely disgusted with myself...please make me a gent and an honourable person again,by saying you accept my apology,i have learnt my lesson here...i should not of posted that,because you never asked...and then maybe we could move on...

please,please...please!!!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Go on Em, put him out of his misery!!!

Lol xxx


----------



## Jem

Ok Kate, Only because I just did hell of a cardio session feel feckin great and am in a very generous mood............

PMSL

Ant you know the score ......spanks


----------



## Jem

ahem ant check the profile darling..........not that one.......


----------



## Jem

Well I am persevering in the face of endurance at the moment..........isn't it funny how things can be misconstrued and then blown out of proportion

Feeling a bit sh!tty this morning......this is not good for training as have a big leggy session today - really needed to be in the mood for it & day has so gone wrong & it's only 7:17 - I should still be snoozing ....

*Yesterday - cardio*

10 mins x-trainer then got bored with company in women's gym

Switched to men's gym and did 40 mins hard running - have not run like that for the longest time and it felt really good - could have kept going and wanted to but knew it would hurt today ....& Sunday is legs day

Put a few miles on the clock & was good to know that my slow twitches are still there ....was not sure I had the cardio fitness anymore but hey the girl has stamina still!!!!

*Abs *

these are hurting today - top and bottom - hooray

Jigged it about a bit today as I think I had got too used to what I was doing so:

the usual still in there - alternate leg raises with crunches but mixed in some oblique leg raises & I felt like Rocky - hurt like a b*stard and feel it today so I know I worked it good baby....

*Oblique twists * x 300 but sat on balance ball to give more focus on the core

and that was the lot ....considering it was a short sharp workout I feel like I have done a few rounds with Mike Tyson

Going to train in my new tshirt from Avril today - thanks Avril xx and pose ....

I will post a pic up when I get back just to show off her merchandise of course ....would not want anyone getting the wrong idea and think I am tarting my ass about now would we ????????

xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

I don't know..all this running! I think that workout would have made me barf. Which is no doubt why your stomach looks better than mine.

Not entirely sure about doing the oblique twists on a swiss ball. I hate those things and hve seen more people injure themselves with one than with free weights....but thats just me 

Can't wait to see the pic of you in your new shirt. Now lady, put some rock on, do some grrrrr faces in the mirror and have an awesome leg workout, remember as TinyTim says the weights are your friends helping you to build muscle, not your enemy!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ZEUS said:


> 3 Words....
> 
> Jean Jacket Picture !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


 You're right! I never noticed. Jem that is a gorgeous jacket in your av pic....and the full thing on your profile is even better....not to mention you look hawt in said pic! Where did you get it? Sorry boys needs must when fashion hotness is revealed!


----------



## Chris1

Hope you're feeling better soon.

Not sure about the running though sweety, fast walking should be all you need!! Don't want to much muscle wasteage x


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> Not sure about the running though sweety, fast walking should be all you need!! Don't want to much muscle wasteage x


I know, I know but had not done it in so long ......I needed it - too much pent up frustration

....to tell the truth I was walking but was getting really bored so switched to men's gym for a change of scenery...when I got up there it was still boring me [no ipod with me] so just started running and when 2 other blokes got on they thought they could outrun me & I had something to prove and then it turned into a competition ....& I beat them into submission...of course :bounce:


----------



## Jem

*LEGGIES*

Great session went as follows:

*ATG Squats - body weight only *

3 sets [or maybe 4 cannot remember] of 30 reps

*Leg Extensions *

2 sets with 3 plates - 20 reps

1 set with 4 plates - 16 reps

1 set with 2 plates - 20 reps

*Hack Squats*

1 set with 40 kgs - 20 reps

1 set with 60kgs - 15 reps

1 set with 80kgs - 6 reps

*Kickbacks*

Numerous - cannot remember - till it hurt too much

Definitely helped my mood - feeling a lot better now:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1

Is there any reason why you don't use weight on your squats? If you're doing 30 reps a set then you could defo add some plates on there.


----------



## PRL

Good girl. Use the men's area. Get more motivation in there. Girls section is always so quiet............ so I've been told. lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

windsor81 said:


> Is there any reason why you don't use weight on your squats? If you're doing 30 reps a set then you could defo add some plates on there.


 Think Jem is having some issues re flexibility?


----------



## anabolic ant

hey jem...yes i bottled out earlier...and only came on now,cos i felt bad!!!!

but things are cool as ice now....i'm happy too!!!!

and i will comment on your leggies workout in a bit...just got a really big poo i have to get out of my system,hahahahahahaha!!!!

hope your cool when you get this!!!!

in a bit miss!!!

hey to all the other folks here!!!!


----------



## ba baracuss

Jem said:


> *Oblique twists *x 300 but sat on balance ball to give more focus on the core
> 
> xx


300 reps?! mg:

What are these mate?

Is this when you put a broomstick or similar across your shoulders and twist from one side to the other?


----------



## Jem

:nono: SSssssh don't tell - I had everyone convinced that I am a real hardcore bi-atch doing 3 centuries of reps for fun!!!!

yes it's nothing spesh - but it does work.

Cheers BA you do have a way of bursting the bubble ....all of the time........PMSL


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> hey jem...yes i bottled out earlier...and only came on now,cos i felt bad!!!!
> 
> but things are cool as ice now....i'm happy too!!!!
> 
> and i will comment on your leggies workout in a bit...just got a really big poo i have to get out of my system,hahahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> hope your cool when you get this!!!!
> 
> in a bit miss!!!
> 
> hey to all the other folks here!!!!


Must be a feckin big poo - remind me NEVER to utilise your sanitation facilities .......................... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Go on Em, put him out of his misery!!!
> 
> Lol xxx


:blink:Baby you changed your av- were you getting too many lewd comments chick? xxx


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> good girl..keep up the hard work :thumb:


Cheers Chilisi - not got a choice now have I - I will be publicly slaughtered if I don't make changes and fast - esp as far as dips and chins are concerned..........oh I did try them yesterday......when no-one was looking [NB note to self: there is always someone watching esp when I am pulling my knickers out of my ass....oops sorry....slight diversion...  ] well it was quiet so I thought not too many peeps would see me collapse on my weak little arms - and I did some dips - about 6 if truth be told but don't get too excited because I don't think I was going down far enough.....still progress is progress...


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> have posted new photos on my journal, marty's journal and stockings thread.


yes i had...ahem...noticed....Go GG foxy temptress you - loving the pink selection....... :whistling:

Oh and yes - progress seems good too......good muscle tone in the leggies lady....they are slim things aren't they? Mine are like a rugby players...or shot putters ...n feck those little sh!tes on the other thread - they wouldn't know what to do with a real woman.............xxx


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Is there any reason why you don't use weight on your squats? If you're doing 30 reps a set then you could defo add some plates on there.


Yes because it's 10x feckin harder darling........doh ! :thumb:

No but really as GB says I do have some hamstring problems - I am a wee bit tight...and I think this affects my squats when I add weight - I was using empty oly bar and even this was spoiling my form...

It's a psychological thing more than anything actually I think, I can squat ATG quite happily without weight and as soon as I add the bar I get worried about dropping further than parallel :confused1: I do have a spotter so it's a bit soft for a Geordie lass really.............

We are introducing bar again next legs sesh so will report back - perhaps from hospital bed.........x


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Good girl. Use the men's area. Get more motivation in there. Girls section is always so quiet............ so I've been told. lol


Ha Have you been peaking Looky Lou??

It took me a good while to recognise that I was on camera the whole time in there.........I will refrain from further comment here.....PMSL

- there is rarely anyone apart from my own little gang in there - but it's coming to summer now so we will get the usual influx of "wannabeinabikini & look like cheryl cole in 3 weeks" gang in there very shortly...............

then I will def be making a permanent move into sweaty blokes part.........

And yes it is certainly more motivating when you have 2 hairy blokes screaming at you ..........forget ladylike.....I am turning into an animal... :turned:


----------



## Jem

Oh PRL I pointed your pic out to Malcolm yesterday ....forgot what you were competing in again - c'mon lets have the scores on the doors - I know it conflicts with NABBA and is at NEC???

Plug???


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> hey jem...yes i bottled out earlier...and only came on now,cos i felt bad!!!!
> 
> but things are cool as ice now....i'm happy too!!!!
> 
> hope your cool when you get this!!!!
> 
> in a bit miss!!!
> 
> hey to all the other folks here!!!!


Ah forgeddaboutit.........cool as cucumber me ....now muppet get back here and sort me out x


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> :blink:Baby you changed your av- were you getting too many lewd comments chick? xxx


Lol no honey - just thought it was time I changed.... bit embarrassed by it tbh!!

xxxxx

I just read the last few comments on your journal and I'm completely lost.

Dehydration methinks????? PMSL

***runs away to get water quick!***


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Lol no honey - just thought it was time I changed.... bit embarrassed by it tbh!!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> I just read the last few comments on your journal and I'm completely lost.
> 
> Dehydration methinks????? PMSL
> 
> ***runs away to get water quick!***


Ah you are a little beauty yoyo - I know I am a bit lost myself....... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

hey, no need for a spotter really.

Empty bar, inside cage, pull the safety bars up so that you can drop it if you have to without it falling right to the floor then bouncing up and tw*ting you in the face.

No need to go ATG, start off going just above parallel to get your confidence flowing and then a little lower everytime after


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem I just had a thought, well 2 in fact.

1. What kind of shoes are you squatting in? I had terrible trouble when I was doing it in running shoes I now use converse Chuck taylors and am a lot more stable

2. If your flexibility is really causing issues, you can put a plate (small one) under each heel. Having the heel elevated a couple of cm or so will make a huge difference.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem I just had a thought, well 2 in fact.
> 
> 1. What kind of shoes are you squatting in? I had terrible trouble when I was doing it in running shoes I now use converse Chuck taylors and am a lot more stable
> 
> 2. If your flexibility is really causing issues, you can put a plate (small one) under each heel. Having the heel elevated a couple of cm or so will make a huge difference.


TBH I find 4 inch sling back stillettos work well babe :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem I just had a thought, well 2 in fact.
> 
> 1. What kind of shoes are you squatting in? I had terrible trouble when I was doing it in running shoes I now use converse Chuck taylors and am a lot more stable
> 
> 2. If your flexibility is really causing issues, you can put a plate (small one) under each heel. Having the heel elevated a couple of cm or so will make a huge difference.


But seriously though......

Running trainers yes....mmm.... food for thought...

One of the lads I trained with on Sunday did this for his sets...may try it...gotta suck it and see before you say you don't like the taste haven't you ?

xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> But seriously though......
> 
> Running trainers yes....mmm.... food for thought...
> 
> One of the lads I trained with on Sunday did this for his sets...may try it...gotta suck it and see before you say you don't like the taste haven't you ?
> 
> xx


 Well I would say yes, but the exception has to be oysters. I think they look like snot and I am not going to try one no matter what! :lol:


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> hey, no need for a spotter really.
> 
> Empty bar, inside cage, pull the safety bars up so that you can drop it if you have to without it falling right to the floor then bouncing up and tw*ting you in the face.
> 
> No need to go ATG, start off going just above parallel to get your confidence flowing and then a little lower everytime after


Oh good afternoon mr windsor...top of the morning to you...cage what cage??? :confused1:

No need for ATG - trainer says no point doing it unless getting down there...he is a bully I think..

Ok is a confidence thing I think because I do have strength there [unlike poor weak upper] and core is stronger all the time ...so should be able to do it ....

Practise, practise...ho hum

x


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Well I would say yes, but the exception has to be oysters. I think they look like snot and I am not going to try one no matter what! :lol:


I can think of worse substances ...and sometimes in life you just have to hold your breath and take the plunge :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Oh good afternoon mr windsor...top of the morning to you...cage what cage??? :confused1:
> 
> No need for ATG - trainer says no point doing it unless getting down there...he is a bully I think..
> 
> Ok is a confidence thing I think because I do have strength there [unlike poor weak upper] and core is stronger all the time ...so should be able to do it ....
> 
> Practise, practise...ho hum
> 
> x


 I think your trainer is spot on. Been thinking...I know almost a record for me!...How about getting him to teach you front squats? Cause you have to lift through your heels for that and it would get you confident to move onto back squats.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yet another thought! I really am on a roll here....

Alter your stance. I have my toes pointing out at about a 5° angle, if I have my feet perfectly straight forward I end up bent like a pretzel then falling on my butt.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> But seriously though......
> 
> Running trainers yes....mmm.... food for thought...
> 
> One of the lads I trained with on Sunday did this for his sets...may try it...gotta suck it and see before you say you don't like the taste haven't you ?
> 
> xx


Good call on both counts GB - have you tried box squats? They were a great help to me at one point - I was either to A2G squats or stopping well above parallel, pretty much all or nothing. I still now have a tendancy to go quite low but if I went right down I would never get bak up again!



Jem said:


> I can think of worse substances ...and sometimes in life you just have to hold your breath and take the plunge :whistling:


Nice nice nice, am not about to go and get my dinner!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I love box squats! But I'm not doing them at the mo with this posterior chain training. I can't wait to start doing them again. Hmmmm. Maybe I'll do a random workout this week as well and get some chain box squats in.


----------



## Jem

:confused1:Oh all this squatting is tiring me out...phew...meant to do that front squat thingymabobby

Did hack squats Sunday and love love love them .....

I do have a sumo stance when doing them - otherwise would not get down there - I always used to think I was narrower in the shoulders than I actually so was squatting with legs too close ...stance is not an issue

OMG - it will all come together

Anyway - trainer text me this morning and said he wants to get me ready to compete:confused1::confused1:which is very flattering but I am also aware of the way this whole thing has completely overtaken my life so it can only become more so ............I like the idea of having the bod but actually getting on the stage.........how scary!!!

Will see how I like the show in 3 weeks time and then maybe give more consideration - I would have a bloody long way to go to get there I know - and I would never be satisfied with how I looked so how could I put my myself up there for that kind of scrutiny?

xx


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> :confused1:
> 
> Anyway - trainer text me this morning and said he wants to get me ready to compete:confused1::confused1:which is very flattering but I am also aware of the way this whole thing has completely overtaken my life so it can only become more so ............I like the idea of having the bod but actually getting on the stage.........how scary!!!
> 
> Will see how I like the show in 3 weeks time and then maybe give more consideration - I would have a bloody long way to go to get there I know - and I would never be satisfied with how I looked so how could I put my myself up there for that kind of scrutiny?
> 
> xx


About time someone suggested it.

Got a feeling once you attend the show (NABBA) you'll get the bug. Most do.

Keep an open mind.


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> About time someone suggested it.
> 
> Got a feeling once you attend the show (NABBA) you'll get the bug. Most do.
> 
> Keep an open mind.


Cheers PRL, mmm think I will [get the bug I mean]...because what is the point in working your ass off and then not getting the credit ??

Oh so much to balance up ....

Open minded - that's me - check 2 pages back I think - you have not answered yet !

:thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem I just had a thought, well 2 in fact.
> 
> 1. What kind of shoes are you squatting in? I had terrible trouble when I was doing it in running shoes I now use converse Chuck taylors and am a lot more stable
> 
> 2. If your flexibility is really causing issues, you can put a plate (small one) under each heel. Having the heel elevated a couple of cm or so will make a huge difference.


Sorry to be pedantic mate but isn't that a bit contradictory?

Normal trainers (with bigger heels) aren't a lot different to flat soled shoes with a block under the heel really, are they?


----------



## Gym Bunny

ba baracuss said:


> Sorry to be pedantic mate but isn't that a bit contradictory?
> 
> Normal trainers (with bigger heels) aren't a lot different to flat soled shoes with a block under the heel really, are they?


Be as pedantic as you like! 

Normal trainers often have air cushions in or the inner is moulded to the foot. The foam and everything compressed when you put load on it and it can make you less stable. Converse or properly oly lifting shoes have a hard stable sole. Also when you squat you "push" out against the side of the shoe. The converse and oly shoes are very strong so you have a stable surface to push against Normal trainers "give" again making you less stable.

The plates under the heels takes some of the strain off inflexible hammies. Oh and proper lifting shoes do have a slight heel which I guess mimics this. All I know is I am more stable in bare feet but ain't allowed to do that in my gym due to health and safety stuff. Converse is the next best thing. I was sh1te in running trainers.


----------



## Jem

right that's that sorted then ....I will try wearing my little stylish 'but no sporting purpose' stella ccartney's next week and see if they help - they will look pretty anyway!!!

cheers folks

xx


----------



## BabyYoYo

PRL said:


> About time someone suggested it.
> 
> Got a feeling once you attend the show (NABBA) you'll get the bug. Most do.
> 
> Keep an open mind.


This is sooo true... I went to NABBA SW last year and wanted to get up on stage ever since! It's amazing watching everyone up there honesly!!

Saw some amazing physiques!!!

xxx


----------



## Jem

yeah well we will see...I have overcome mahoooooosive bodily concerns stemming from when I was young....this is the most confident I have ever been, so to have built myself up to that...just not sure if I could actually do it...I would never feel worthy enough to be on stage.....maybe I should just set it as a personal challenge...before I am too old PMSL ....

xxx

Oh and I think you should have read on re Olbas - before sensible repping !!!! You may be disheartened to find that I was taking the p!ss.....


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> yeah well we will see...I have overcome mahoooooosive bodily concerns stemming from when I was young....this is the most confident I have ever been, so to have built myself up to that...just not sure if I could actually do it...I would never feel worthy enough to be on stage.....maybe I should just set it as a personal challenge...before I am too old PMSL ....
> 
> xxx
> 
> Oh and I think you should have read on re Olbas - before sensible repping !!!! You may be disheartened to find that I was taking the p!ss.....


In all fairness it prob would have worked!! lemon and bicarb works on everything!!! LOL... I have a book on these things!!! :rockon:


----------



## Uriel

Jem is that your leg in the avvy?

A random Leg you keep around the house as a handy photo prop?

Or are you about to down on a chick with hot legs?

lol


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> Jem is that your leg in the avvy?
> 
> A random Leg you keep around the house as a handy photo prop?
> 
> Or are you about to down on a chick with hot legs?
> 
> lol


PMSL only you could have looked at it in that way Uriel ....sorry to disappoint - no its not another bird ...its mine..... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> In all fairness it prob would have worked!! lemon and bicarb works on everything!!! LOL... I have a book on these things!!! :rockon:


LMFAO - he has not come back to the thread since he posted it - I think I killed him off .....poor bloke - inevitably the whole thread was hijacked - it's still going ....:ban:xx


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> PMSL only you could have looked at it in that way Uriel ....sorry to disappoint - no its not another bird ...its mine..... :bounce: :bounce:


What time do they open? :lol:


----------



## Jem

cheeky fecker .........only sundays when I open up my hips by squatting


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> cheeky fecker .........only sundays when I open up my hips by squatting


 :thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> cheeky fecker .........only sundays when I open up my hips by squatting


That sounds a bit wrong........ :ban:


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> That sounds a bit wrong........ :ban:


Mmmm what's our line Kate

....dehydration

*runs off to get some water* ........


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> Mmmm what's our line Kate
> 
> ....dehydration
> 
> *runs off to get some water* ........


Hehehehe :rockon: love you already lady!!!xxxx

How funny.. I'm a wee bit thirsty too........................ :whistling:


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Hehehehe :rockon: love you already lady!!!xxxx
> 
> How funny.. I'm a wee bit thirsty too........................ :whistling:


OMG that is the best avvy yet - you are one stunning lady Kate ....I would if I did, but I don't ...you get the gist though xx


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> OMG that is the best avvy yet - you are one stunning lady Kate ....I would if I did, but I don't ...you get the gist though xx


LOL thanks!!! :blush: yes I get what you're saying!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Jem

No probs...keep that one for a few days at least !!!

Don't go changing ...x


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> No probs...keep that one for a few days at least !!!
> 
> Don't go changing ...x


Hehehe I haven't got anything to change it to now anyhoo! :no:

Not suitable for UKM purposes anyway! :innocent:

xxxxx


----------



## Jem

I am sure others would protest ....


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> I am sure others would protest ....


Quite possibly!! One wouldn't want to get herself into trouble now would she!

I don't want every tom, dick and harry seeing my private bits!!! PMSL!!!! Could get very messy! xx


----------



## Chris1

BabyYoYo said:


> Quite possibly!! One wouldn't want to get herself into trouble now would she!
> 
> I don't want every *tom, dick and harry* seeing my private bits!!! PMSL!!!! Could get very messy! xx


Damn, why did my name have to be Chris :cursing:


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Damn, why did my name have to be Chris :cursing:


PMSL shame....... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Tell me about it


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> !Check out my journal guys I have posted some great black and white pics from the beach today. I have an album on face book on Janet Darbey. Having terrible problems with uk muscle site, its taken me seven hours to post some thumbnail photos and when I type the words are backwards&#8230;&#8230;have typed in word and pasted this time
> 
> Put this avi up deliberately because some people will hate it&#8230;&#8230;LOL


Been already - go with the B&W trendy shots - beat my bathroom and living room snaps .........go on wit ya badness gangsta .......

don't quite know what came over me there...........do excuse me

Kate........dehydrated again lol,

*runs off for water*


----------



## Chris1

You'll have the resevoir dry you 2! :tongue:


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Tell me about it


I would but it's a long and sordid tale - there are no pics and noo happy endings darling.......


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> You'll have the resevoir dry you 2! :tongue:


PMSL yet again - oh what a funny little geordie you are pet ..


----------



## Chris1

Meh, I've watched Disney, there's always a happy ending?


----------



## Jem

no tena ladies left after all this posting today........such a funny little bunch of geezers aren't ya???


----------



## BabyYoYo

Lol Emma, you crack me up honey!!!!

This dehydration thing must be catching!!!! *** runs away again!***


----------



## MaKaVeLi

windsor81 said:


> Damn, why did my name have to be Chris :cursing:


Why did my name have to be Denver!! :cursing: Nice lifts Emma!!!


----------



## BabyYoYo

MaKaVeLi said:


> Why did my name have to be Denver!! :cursing: Nice lifts Emma!!!


LOL... bit silly writing that wasn't it! Doh!


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Oh PRL I pointed your pic out to Malcolm yesterday ....forgot what you were competing in again - c'mon lets have the scores on the doors - I know it conflicts with NABBA and is at NEC???
> 
> Plug???


Sorry Em,

Missed this. Not on stage till October I'm afraid. Oh and it's at the Alexandra Theatre.

Back to the subject matter. You really should look into competing. Looking at your photos and gym diary, progress is being made. Listen to Malc, your in good hands. :beer:


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Why did my name have to be Denver!! :cursing: Nice lifts Emma!!!


Have retracted initial response to this......will refrain from comment Mak :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant

hey jemima...

sorry i just had a flashback from that kids programme years ago...must be the sun,having some mad flashback effect on me!!!!

whats new miss...aint been around here for a bit...everything cool?


----------



## Jem

woohoo I have been remiss today - had lots to do - but lots to post - been a busy feckin bee ....

training update in a moment

x


----------



## Jem

Reet ...here is today's mammoth workout:

AM Cardio

AT 6:30 in the morning ahem.....

*Ran/walked for 40 mins *

- lots of pervs about on outbound journey [what are they all doing out at 6:30 - smeone should lock them up:confused1:]

Ran home with a loaf of wholemeal bread and a bottle of water from Spar - did not get any whistles so I know what puts men off ........... :confused1: why I am not sure .........

*11am - delts - 4 sets of all today *

*bench press behind neck thingies *- empty bar so whatever that weighs :confused1: - 10 reps each set

*reverse pec deccy thingymabobba *- 3 plates - drop sets from 20 reps for 1st

*d/bell press 5kg *- single and two handed - 12-15 reps each set

*shoulder press *- 10kg dropped to 5 for last set as nothing left

*Abs *- usual crunches with alternate leg raises

*Oblique twist *x 350

Then 20 mins fast walking *cardio *to cool down

About 2 hrs of inane chat so worked jaw hard too :beer:

Good eh :bounce:


----------



## Guest

Nice workout Jem:thumbup1:

Love the descriptions "reverse pec deccy thingymabobba":laugh:


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> Nice workout Jem:thumbup1:
> 
> Love the descriptions "reverse pec deccy thingymabobba":laugh:


Hello mr - are you ok - long time no speaky


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Hello mr - are you ok - long time no speaky


I was busy all weekend and had to work late last night so I havent been on a great deal. Life is great. Just about to head up to the gym for a chest workout shortly.

Happy to see your training is going well


----------



## GHS

Spam Spam Spam.....Thought I'd get you backj after you Spammed my journey up today....

Welsh "Geordie" Spy!!!

Wy aye 

GHS


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Reet ...here is today's mammoth workout:
> 
> AM Cardio
> 
> AT 6:30 in the morning ahem.....
> 
> *Ran/walked for 40 mins *
> 
> - lots of pervs about on outbound journey [what are they all doing out at 6:30 - smeone should lock them up:confused1:]
> 
> Ran home with a loaf of wholemeal bread and a bottle of water from Spar - did not get any whistles so I know what puts men off ........... :confused1: why I am not sure .........
> 
> *11am - delts - 4 sets of all today *
> 
> *bench press behind neck thingies *- empty bar so whatever that weighs :confused1: - 10 reps each set
> 
> *reverse pec deccy thingymabobba *- 3 plates - drop sets from 20 reps for 1st
> 
> *d/bell press 5kg *- single and two handed - 12-15 reps each set
> 
> *shoulder press *- 10kg dropped to 5 for last set as nothing left
> 
> *Abs *- usual crunches with alternate leg raises
> 
> *Oblique twist *x 350
> 
> Then 20 mins fast walking *cardio *to cool down
> 
> About 2 hrs of inane chat so worked jaw hard too :beer:
> 
> Good eh :bounce:


jeeezuz...6:30am...i hate that time of the day,not in my vocab!!!!

whats this ran/walk business...either you walked or you ran...jem this aint on,gotta get runnning...tis what the treadmill is for,if you wanna walk,get on the pavement,its for free!!!

even jog outside,its sunny these days...then you wont be tempted to walk...then again,you'll have more perving!!!

hell i'd be perving at you if you was in my gym!!!

back in the gym at 11am...you turning pro or something...

i think you mean behind the neck presses for delts...seated in on a bench?

olympic bar weighs 20kg!!!

i understood that too...reverse pec deck,to hit your rear delts!!!

why do you do singles miss...have you got an imbalance or just like doing these for unilateral strength,or instructed to do these that way?

was the shoulder press with dumbells or the bar?

i didnt see any side lateral raises,you know the ones where you either stand or be seated,with dumbells in each hand and raise em up out to your sides for the medial head training of delts?

i'm not scrutinising what you said,just a few corrections and maybe if you know why your doing certain movements they will make more sense to you why you should be doing em...if you know what i mean!!!

blimey,long day,long chat,did you have a nice carb drink,then your protein straight after workout...then whenst got home have a nice high protein meal...food is key here!!!

you must hate me now jem!!!!

dont,i say all this in my best/nicest possible maner!!!

speak soon miss!!!


----------



## anabolic ant

hey jem...speak in a bit miss,flat out!!!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> hey jem...speak in a bit miss,flat out!!!


whatever...you know you owe me reps ......... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> jeeezuz...6:30am...i hate that time of the day,not in my vocab!!!!
> 
> whats this ran/walk business...either you walked or you ran...jem this aint on,gotta get runnning...tis what the treadmill is for,if you wanna walk,get on the pavement,its for free!!!
> 
> *Cannot feckin win.......whatever I do tis criticised ...........mwaaaah* :crying:
> 
> even jog outside, *.........run/jog - define difference in your eyes then - different pace you mean, so it's better to jog than run........c'mon with the semantics explain....*
> 
> its sunny these days...then you wont be tempted to walk*...I walked on purpose - I wanted to run the whole way but keep getting told off for it *
> 
> then again,you'll have more perving!!! *cost of being absolutely feckin gorgeous I suppose...........not * :whistling:
> 
> hell i'd be perving at you if you was in my gym!!!,....*test freak*
> 
> back in the gym at 11am...you turning pro or something...*no, just have a life outside of the gym as well you know, lots to do ........it's just how it fits in *
> 
> i think you mean behind the neck presses for delts...seated in on a bench?
> 
> olympic bar weighs 20kg!!! *yeah cheers smart **** * :smartass: * top of the class ....neck presses ok I know now....yes seated on a bench...and bar weighs 20kg ..pfft weak innit *
> 
> i understood that too...reverse pec deck,to hit your rear delts!!! *oh said something right then ???? feck me *
> 
> why do you do singles miss...have you got an imbalance or just like doing these for unilateral strength,or instructed to do these that way? *I am unbalanced ....My right side is weaker ...hip, back, arms...not sure why .....was just taught to do it this way *
> 
> was the shoulder press with dumbells or the bar?* shoulder press machine thingymabobba that you sit in and push up think, will check *
> 
> i didnt see any side lateral raises,you know the ones where you either stand or be seated,with dumbells in each hand and raise em up out to your sides for the medial head training of delts? *I know...I said that to Malcolm but we did same thing with cables like woodcutter action ???* :confused1: * does that make sense ? dont laugh at me p!sstaker *
> 
> i'm not scrutinising what you said*...not 'alf mate *
> 
> just a few corrections *this is good - I'm hard so I can take it ....* :thumb: and maybe if you know why your doing certain movements they will make more sense to you why you should be doing em...if you know what i mean!!! *yeeees *
> 
> blimey,long day,long chat,did you have a nice carb drink,then your protein straight after workout...*pro pep and pro recover actually *
> 
> then whenst got home have a nice high protein meal...*chicken and spinach sandwich with some almonds *food is key here!!!* bleuuughgh*
> 
> you must hate me now jem!!!!* i think you know this answer *
> 
> dont,i say all this in my best/nicest possible maner!!! *erm no you don't *
> 
> speak soon miss!!!


*if you're a good boy ....*


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> Spam Spam Spam.....Thought I'd get you backj after you Spammed my journey up today....
> 
> Welsh "Geordie" Spy!!!
> 
> Wy aye
> 
> GHS


Yeah nubile young man with big arms.......alreet Gav me little stud...how's it hanging......... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Sorry Em,
> 
> Missed this. Not on stage till October I'm afraid. Oh and it's at the Alexandra Theatre.
> 
> Back to the subject matter. You really should look into competing. Looking at your photos and gym diary, progress is being made. Listen to Malc, your in good hands. :beer:


thanks PRL, cannot wait to come to that one mr big leggee....it's hard hard work and big commitment ....have to see if I have the time for it ......and plus I have one fat butt....serious work is needed...PMSL


----------



## Jem

Ok no training yesterday due to certain factors yesterday so I have missed back and bi's session - playing catch up today along with cardio

Its not often that I miss a session & I get really frustrated when I do - so I am all hyper this morning and will not calm down until session is over .....

update later

x


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> one word........ *chins*


PMSL good thinking batman - gonna go with it !!!! :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

chilisi said:



> one word........ *chins*


Great for painting I hear:lol:

As in - here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/58012-your-prison-bitch-name-3.html#post886648


----------



## Uriel

Jem, you in the adult lounge yet?


----------



## Jem

yeah but have refrained from comment thus far...........


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> Great for painting I hear:lol:
> 
> As in - here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/58012-your-prison-bitch-name-3.html#post886648


Hmmmm I heard that one too :thumb:


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> i do them to warm up my back and biceps but it ends up working them so hard.
> 
> i hold my legs out infront to give the lats and abs more of a workload..soo hard but makes you so much stronger when you do regular chins..
> 
> even had 2 guys ask me about them..because apparently they looked "hardcore"


Hardcore all the way baby yeah !!!!


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> yeah but have refrained from comment thus far...........


Scared you have to post something involving nudery?


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> Scared you have to post something involving nudery?


erm its not essential is it ?


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> erm its not essential is it ?


No:laugh: don't be mental


----------



## Jem

:whistlingamn ..........

....couldn't wait to get me jugs out for random people on the internet what could be more enticing ..................not


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Oh my goodness Jem - your journal is active today! 

Was just wondering if you could explain what you ab 300 thingmajigs are please? Sorry if you have already explained it before!


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh my goodness Jem - your journal is active today!
> 
> Was just wondering if you could explain what you ab 300 thingmajigs are please? Sorry if you have already explained it before!


Only - seated astride a bench with ez bar on shoulders and holding bar just twist from side to side moving only top half. Sounds impressive & it looks like bog all .....but it does bring out the definition on the stomach I find, you know the 2 lines that go down to pubic bone .... some smart ass will post up the name of them .... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

right off on the sunbed now - then gonna see about Melanotan today - hope face does not go orange ................


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> Only - seated astride a bench with ez bar on shoulders and holding bar just twist from side to side moving only top half. Sounds impressive & it looks like bog all .....but it does bring out the definition on the stomach I find, you know the 2 lines that go down to pubic bone .... some smart ass will post up the name of them .... :whistling:


Thank you very much! I am launching a personal attack on my tummy even though I had put on weight that I am slowly losing I can see it chaging shape, and this can only help!! :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Wham bang take my spam :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## anabolic ant

Originally Posted by *anabolic ant* 

*Cannot feckin win.......whatever I do tis criticised ...........mwaaaah* :crying: you know i got nothing but love and good intentions for you miss!!!

even jog outside, *.........run/jog - define difference in your eyes then - different pace you mean, so it's better to jog than run........c'mon with the semantics explain....*frikk me sideways...was just an observation,you know what i'm like...sorry...dont hate me,i'm sensitive you know:innocent:!!!

its sunny these days...then you wont be tempted to walk*...I walked on purpose - I wanted to run the whole way but keep getting told off for it *

ok!

then again,you'll have more perving!!! *cost of being absolutely feckin gorgeous I suppose...........not * :whistling:

awww you are,you are(creep i am)

hell i'd be perving at you if you was in my gym!!!,....*test freak* (typical,blame the steroids)

back in the gym at 11am...you turning pro or something...*no, just have a life outside of the gym as well you know, lots to do ........it's just how it fits in *

well hope you fit it all in miss:whistling:

i think you mean behind the neck presses for delts...seated in on a bench?

olympic bar weighs 20kg!!! *yeah cheers smart **** * :smartass: * top of the class ....neck presses ok I know now....yes seated on a bench...and bar weighs 20kg ..pfft weak innit *

oooh i say maam,it was just an observation,maybe i should of never pspoken,i hold my tongue on things like this now...you know i know you got knowledge miss,and noooooo,your not weak...just getting used to the weights and making good slow progress,there,am i in your good books yet??????????

i understood that too...reverse pec deck,to hit your rear delts!!! *oh said something right then ???? feck me * 

awwww,you always say something right:lol:...

why do you do singles miss...have you got an imbalance or just like doing these for unilateral strength,or instructed to do these that way? *I am unbalanced ....My right side is weaker ...hip, back, arms...not sure why .....was just taught to do it this way *

oh ok,cool,dumbells are a great way to smooth out those imbalances,as you know!!!!

was the shoulder press with dumbells or the bar?* shoulder press machine thingymabobba that you sit in and push up think, will check*

loving that word "thingymabobba"...he was in star wars wernt he:lol:

i didnt see any side lateral raises,you know the ones where you either stand or be seated,with dumbells in each hand and raise em up out to your sides for the medial head training of delts? *I know...I said that to Malcolm but we did same thing with cables like woodcutter action ???* :confused1: * does that make sense ? dont laugh at me p!sstaker *

hey,hey,hey...nope i aint just heard a good tune...i mean i'm not taking the urine out of you...guess the cables lateral flyes are cool too,if yee are cutting and like continous tension...all good,dorian was a great advocate of these!!!

i'm not scrutinising what you said*...not 'alf mate *

just a few corrections *this is good - I'm hard so I can take it ....* :thumb: ...you know your solid as titanium miss!!!!

and maybe if you know why your doing certain movements they will make more sense to you why you should be doing em...if you know what i mean!!! *yeeees *

blimey,long day,long chat,did you have a nice carb drink,then your protein straight after workout...*pro pep and pro recover actually *

well done yee so much more than meets the eye!!!

then whenst got home have a nice high protein meal...*chicken and spinach sandwich with some almonds *food is key here!!!* bleuuughgh*

you must hate me now jem!!!!* i think you know this answer *

dont,i say all this in my best/nicest possible maner!!! *erm no you don't *

your on the ball...your training and diet is nice...see your making adjustments all the time...dont think many people see that you came out of being a veggie for so long and make that sacrifice to eat meat for your training...quite a change indeed,well done...

i know the answer my dear(do i sound like an old git saying my dear?)

i'm always nice,decent,honest and respectable to you em...dont be a tran:lol: :lol: :whistling: :innocent: ...

speak soon miss!!!



Jem said:


> *if you're a good boy ....*


you know i'm a good boy for sure!!!!


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Wham bang take my spam :tongue: :tongue:


Got it, cheers me little geordie petal ... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Anthony you know your technical advice is always welcome however this does not mean that I have to take it lying down - I will always put up a good fight and never surrender. Keep naming the machines etc because then I will not sound like a bint ....x


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thank you very much! I am launching a personal attack on my tummy even though I had put on weight that I am slowly losing I can see it chaging shape, and this can only help!! :thumb:


Anytime babes - we girls have to stick together x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Anytime babes - we girls have to stick together x


Excellent plan...except when it comes to chocolate..then it's every woman for herself!

Incidentally......why you no posted in the AL yet. I is hurt!


----------



## Jem

Don't know where to go - I need guidance from a wiser one:innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Don't know where to go - I need guidance from a wiser one:innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


*Cough*boll0cks*cough*


----------



## Jem

LMFAO

it's true I am lost - which thread

scared to look ............


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> LMFAO
> 
> it's true I am lost - which thread
> 
> scared to look ............


Hehe what are you gonna be posting in AL missy?!?!?


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Hehe what are you gonna be posting in AL missy?!?!?


Nothing if I can help - the most I am showing is in my profile already babes & I thought that was quite daring for a laydeee :whistling: :innocent:xx


----------



## Jem

Today was a bit of a mish mash as trained with a laydeee - which ultimately meant lots of guffawing and holding sides to stop from peeing pants.....

Warm up on treadmill

Ran for 15 mins

Bent over rows - 3 sets each side x 15 reps with 12.5 kg d/bell

Back machine thing for top delts - 4 sets - 20 reps x 3 plates

Shoulder thingy - reverse pec decky machine - 4 sets x 15 reps with 3 plates

Back rowing thing out of order - boooo!

Hyper extensions

SLDL - 3 sets x 20 reps [not very heavy??? cannot recall]

Abs - the usual - alternate leg raises with crunches + plank 3 x 1 mins

10 full press ups just for fun

Oblique twists x 300

10 min tread cool down


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> Nothing if I can help - the most I am showing is in my profile already babes & I thought that was quite daring for a laydeee :whistling: :innocent:xx


LMAO! Love it - such a nice laydee you are!!! xxxxx


----------



## Gym Bunny

Nice session there Jem. But where are the chins you were promising? Hmmmm?

Next time the row machine thingy is out of order...jump on a rowing machine and row for 10mins or so....or do chins?

And no I am not being horrible because I am DOMed to f*ck today...not me, no not at all! :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Blah forgot all about them because was talking the whole time too - bit hyper today me ...tomorrow big sesh oh yeay baby xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

I shall post a reminder message here! hehehe


----------



## Jem

erm yep cheers for that - bit dehydrated *runs off to get water*.........


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> erm yep cheers for that - bit dehydrated *runs off to get water*.........


 :lol:

xxxxx

I can't rep you again missy!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Gym Bunny

BabyYoYo said:


> :lol:
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> I can't rep you again missy!!!
> 
> xxxxx


 But I can rep you! Woooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Gym Bunny said:


> But I can rep you! Woooooooooooo!!!!


Thank you sweetpea x x x x x x x

Need to spread the love until I *do* you again!!!!

:bounce:


----------



## Chris1

There'll be a bloody hose pipe ban soon the way you girls are going.

Dips, chins, again, not sure if I mentioned them but they are quite important.

If you turn up at the expo I expect to see at least 5 of each!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

BabyYoYo said:


> Thank you sweetpea x x x x x x x
> 
> Need to spread the love until I *do* you again!!!!
> 
> :bounce:


Must.Resist.Urge.To.Be.Smutty.

*Fails!*

Darllin' you can do me any time you like! :bounce: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

windsor81 said:


> There'll be a bloody hose pipe ban soon the way you girls are going.
> 
> Dips, chins, again, not sure if I mentioned them but they are quite important.
> 
> If you turn up at the expo I expect to see at least 5 of each!!


LMAO! Windsor....take a video camera and record said reps at expo! :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo

windsor81 said:


> *There'll be a bloody hose pipe ban soon the way you girls are going.*
> 
> Dips, chins, again, not sure if I mentioned them but they are quite important.
> 
> If you turn up at the expo I expect to see at least 5 of each!!


:laugh:



Gym Bunny said:


> Must.Resist.Urge.To.Be.Smutty.
> 
> *Fails!*
> 
> Darllin' you can do me any time you like! :bounce: :lol:


LMAO :rockon:

xxx


----------



## Chris1

Jesus Yo, what are you trying to do to me with your Avi's!!!!

I need to go lie down, you girls are to much for a kid to handle!


----------



## Chris1

Gym Bunny said:


> LMAO! Windsor....take a video camera and record said reps at expo! :lol:


Deal! I can see a little stall being set up just for Jems chins and dips here


----------



## BabyYoYo

windsor81 said:


> Jesus Yo, what are you trying to do to me with your Avi's!!!!
> 
> I need to go lie down, you girls are to much for a kid to handle!


 :whistling: nothing......?!

I get bored easily...cause must be................

dehydration *runs away to get water!*


----------



## Chris1

With the amount you drink you must have your laptop set up in the loo!!!


----------



## BabyYoYo

windsor81 said:


> With the amount you drink you must have your laptop set up in the loo!!!


Not quite - but only about 8 feet away!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Got it, cheers me little geordie petal ... :thumb:


Me a geordy???? u want a fight :confused1: :lol: I aint a geordy im from the posh place in the north east 

Im gona hav a look threw ur journal jem but you hav 47 pages and u only started it last month :lol: You could just say were pics are :thumbup1: 

Boro :lol:


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Not quite - but only about 8 feet away!!!!!!
> 
> :lol:


 PMSL - runs off to get water


----------



## anabolic ant

Greekgoddess said:


> The posh place must be a new build, there were none there when I lived in the North East fifteen years ago.......
> 
> Doing well Jem, you look very elegant in your new avi, lovely long graceful neck (unlike mine which is more like Mike Tyson's at the moment! You remind me of a gazelle in the pic


such a nice description of my fav tranny!!!!

she is so sweeping,elegant and yes just like a gazelle...grazing with so much grace...loins so beautifully lined...wow jem...your a tranny and a gazelle... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wub: :wub: :wub: ...

seriously,you know i'm joking,your bang on the ball miss...making so many sacrifices,working so hard,progressing all the time...learning all the time...your an achiever...and i'm well impressed by your work ethic and discipline to get the job done...your diet is getting tight,and think your adjusting to the protocol...brilliant!!!!!

you see,i'm not all whip n dungeons,cough,cough...i'm not always horrible and being strict on your a*se,just wanna help to get you where your going....but you deserve this little bit of praise...cos you been hard at it...getting on and reaching little goals!!!!!!

see,i'm not that bad...i'm all :wub: :wub: :wub: really!!!!


----------



## leafman

chilisi said:


> i didnt know there was a posh place past cambridge


Hahahaha Im from the **** hole of the north east mate were gas masks are a must :thumbup1: I lived more or less in middle of ICI :lol:


----------



## Chris1

leafman said:


> Hahahaha Im from the **** hole of the north east mate were gas masks are a must :thumbup1: I lived more or less in middle of ICI :lol:


Ah, nothing like a good dose of ICI to help with protein synthesis


----------



## Jem

ahem up late boys ...in my thread ....what else was going on here - hope you left the place tidy????

Coming back to you lot later........


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> on a cleaning spree today...?


it's either that or spanks ........ :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Jem said:


> it's either that or spanks ........ :whistling:


Damn, I always miss the spanks :cursing:

You're one lucky boy chil :tongue:

BTW :drool: :drool: :drool: to the new Avvi  Between you and Yo I think I may just have to......erm........."go drink some water"


----------



## BabyYoYo

windsor81 said:


> Damn, I always miss the spanks :cursing:
> 
> You're one lucky boy chil :tongue:
> 
> BTW :drool: :drool: :drool: to the new Avvi  Between you and Yo I think I may just have to......erm........."*go drink some water*"


Do it!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> There'll be a bloody hose pipe ban soon the way you girls are going.
> 
> Dips, chins, again, not sure if I mentioned them but they are quite important.
> 
> If you turn up at the expo I expect to see at least 5 of each!!


Yeah yeah .........make it 25


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Deal! I can see a little stall being set up just for Jems chins and dips here


Huh :confused1: :confused1: Moi


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Me a geordy???? u want a fight :confused1: :lol: I aint a geordy im from the posh place in the north east
> 
> Im gona hav a look threw ur journal jem but you hav 47 pages and u only started it last month :lol: You could just say were pics are :thumbup1:
> 
> Boro :lol:


No you must read all of this technical masterpiece ...it will enlighten your life I promise :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> The posh place must be a new build, there were none there when I lived in the North East fifteen years ago.......
> 
> Doing well Jem, you look very elegant in your new avi, lovely long graceful neck (unlike mine which is more like Mike Tyson's at the moment! You remind me of a gazelle in the pic


PMSL nice one GG - on the ball today lady! Thanks for that - av has been changed again now because certain peeps [they shall remain nameless as well coz i'm not a grass!] but anyway they had suggested that [a] I had another lady's legs in the pics & I was about to do rude things to her or * that I was actually taking pics of some other part of my anatomy .... they did not mention me long graceful neck like you ........* :tongue: *:tongue: xx*


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> such a nice description of my fav tranny!!!!
> 
> she is so sweeping,elegant and yes just like a gazelle...grazing with so much grace...loins so beautifully lined...wow jem...your a tranny and a gazelle... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :wub: :wub: :wub: ...
> 
> *erm yep cheers Anthony can always rely on you and your classical descriptions ...........* :whistling:
> 
> seriously,you know i'm joking,your bang on the ball miss...making so many sacrifices,working so hard,progressing all the time...learning all the time...your an achiever...and i'm well impressed by your work ethic and discipline to get the job done...your diet is getting tight,and think your adjusting to the protocol...brilliant!!!!!
> 
> *Yes master - I am following your instructions strictly and to the word ...........aah but thanks babe *
> 
> you see,i'm not all whip n dungeons,cough,cough...i'm not always horrible and being strict on your a*se,just wanna help to get you where your going....but you deserve this little bit of praise...cos you been hard at it...getting on and reaching little goals!!!!!!
> 
> see,i'm not that bad...i'm all :wub: :wub: :wub: really!!!!


 *I know I dont believe what anyone else says.............* :whistling: *:whistling:xx*


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> are you cleaing the celing in your new avatar......? :thumbup1:


 Oh yes I am a domesticated goddess didn't you know?? :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Ok so I think I have responded to me journal - now its time for an update:

Yesterday was erm *Chest* and [erm] *Biceps* [I know it's strange but I missed it when I did back on Thursday]

*Chest Press close grip *- 3 plates

4 sets of 12-15 reps

*Pec Dec* 3 plates

4 sets of 12-15

*Incline Press *- 30kgs

4 sets of 10

*Incline Flyes* 20 lb D/bells

3 sets of 12

*Clean & Press * only 10kg

4 sets of 15

*Biceps*

*D/bell curls *- 2 warm up sets with 2.5kg

4 sets of 30 [so 15 each arm] with 5kg

this was really hurting & twitching by the end but I looked all pumped up !!!!

*Cable ez bar curl thingies *with 1 plate [as fooked biceps by this point]

3 sets of 10 then to failure

Was all on me lonesome yesterday and was the only woman...all chaps were working on their chests and biceps so they could get some pump for picking up tarts on a Friday night ........


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Ok so I think I have responded to me journal - now its time for an update:
> 
> Yesterday was erm *Chest* and [erm] *Biceps* [I know it's strange but I missed it when I did back on Thursday]
> 
> *Chest Press close grip *- 3 plates
> 
> 4 sets of 12-15 reps
> 
> *Pec Dec* 3 plates
> 
> 4 sets of 12-15
> 
> *Incline Press *- 30kgs
> 
> 4 sets of 10
> 
> *Incline Flyes* 20 lb D/bells
> 
> 3 sets of 12
> 
> *Clean & Press * only 10kg
> 
> 4 sets of 15
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> *D/bell curls *- 2 warm up sets with 2.5kg
> 
> 4 sets of 30 [so 15 each arm] with 5kg
> 
> this was really hurting & twitching by the end but I looked all pumped up !!!!
> 
> *Cable ez bar curl thingies *with 1 plate [as fooked biceps by this point]
> 
> 3 sets of 10 then to failure
> 
> Was all on me lonesome yesterday and was the only woman...all chaps were working on their chests and biceps so they could get some pump for picking up tarts on a Friday night ........ - You cynic you! :lol:


And how are the arms and chest today? I have a sneaking suspicion lifting the duvet this morning was challenging! I like the work out, though I think you could prob up the weight and drop the reps on the DB curls. Still 5kg full ROM curls are not bad at all!

I iz BRONZE tooooooo!!!


----------



## Jem

tellllllll me about it - I did not know what was going wrong at first - felt like I had a feckin wrestler sitting on me chest .........................sighs .......................the Rock...........mmmmmm *runs off to get water*

Anyway yes I was sooooooo pleased with myself and those 5kg curls and they are being done strictly with full range of movement too - I just did it in time to the music and thought of england.............

Yes looking at it with hindsight I do need to up the weight and drop the reps - I have discussed with ant also so I am in full agreement with you

xxxxxxx

What are you up to today - do you live on a farm ? and how are the lovely family ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Family are fine. Just procrastinating atm as I have to offski soon. beautiful day and the gym is a calling me!


----------



## Jem

Me too hun - cardio and triceps today ......funny old week


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yeah it's been a bit of an odd one.


----------



## defdaz

Ex-Ironworks trainer checking in! Great journal by the looks of it Jem, will really be something to look back on and be proud of over the years.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Ex-Ironworks trainer checking in! Great journal by the looks of it Jem, will really be something to look back on and be proud of over the years.


Wooohoo - what with all the smut you mean LMFAO ..... :thumb: :thumb :

Its finding the buggers in here that's the problem - but they are kicking about .... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Oh thanks

Must be something in the air GG ! I think there are a lot of rampant women about at the moment - I went to JJB to buy some new gym stuff and the bird looking after the changing rooms was like that too.... I think its the bare legged look - mind you - you must always have your bare legs out there ....in england its a rarity as you know !

Well glad you are keeping all the females hot and horny Janet, I think I would be scared to visit - they sound very tactile - I would prob get arrested for punching them if they grabbed my bodily parts !!!

xxx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Yep loads of rampant women about - I shall hold my hand up!! Almost fell off the pavement yesterday, the gorgeous Monk was in town again, I got a little caught up in every which way that I would like to corrupt him that I forgot to watch where I was going!


----------



## defdaz

LOL! You three! :blush: :wub: :devil2:

Summer is great isn't it? :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

GG...WA...JEM! You 3 are NOT helping me here. Not at all! :cursing:

Right I'm off for another run.


----------



## anabolic ant

hey jem...i aint been here for a while,but will scan over recent training etc see how your getting on...please disclose any recent training...cos your going from strength to strength...all good progress!!!!!

and you ladies are all too hot for your own goods...go take a cold shower...and get focussed on your training etc...says mister finding it hard to not smut these days!!!!

right,think i'll train my biceps today...i'm orfff!!!!

p.s. any diet to disclose yet miss jem?


----------



## Jem

Just back from training leggies and I have triceps,abs and cardio to post up from yesterday ....was good session and I have another trainer.....he is the dog's knackers ....will update once I have been and said hello in bronze

Thanks Anthony - will discuss heavier weights - lower reps as well - I did some good stuff today

x


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> I have another trainer*.....he is the dog's knackers ....*
> 
> x


 :confused1: Translate please


----------



## Gym Bunny

ZEUS said:


> :confused1: Translate please


 The dogs b0llocks means the most amazing thing ever.

So he's the dogs b0llocks means he is pretty damn amazing.

If something is just b0llocks though then it's sh1te.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello Boys and Girls!!

Hope you're all well!!

Jem was shopping for some clothes to shrink into and thought of you, very random thought too, why do you do so many reps on your bicep curls? You bring out a little bit of my competitive and curious side - please explain?


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Just back from training leggies and I have triceps,abs and cardio to post up from yesterday ....was good session and I have another trainer.....he is the dog's knackers ....will update once I have been and said hello in bronze
> 
> Thanks Anthony - will discuss heavier weights - lower reps as well - I did some good stuff today
> 
> x


goody good good...now we're talking,new trainer,heavier weights...i snese a happier jem,perhaps?

wow sounds good...i'm waiting miss...this journal sounds like its gonna be heavy now...thats what i wanna hear,new exercises,more compound,weight increments...yay:bounce: :bounce: !!!!

still wants some diet info please,i wont be nasty,promise!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

anabolic ant said:


> goody good good...now we're talking,new trainer,heavier weights...i snese a happier jem,perhaps?
> 
> wow sounds good...i'm waiting miss...this journal sounds like its gonna be heavy now...thats what i wanna hear,new exercises,more compound,weight increments...yay:bounce: :bounce: !!!!
> 
> still wants some diet info please,i wont be nasty,promise!!!!


 You're a man on a mission...not sidetracked once you have an aim in mind.

I'm sorting you out an answer atm to your question too!


----------



## Chris1

Thought I would say hi now that I am sober enough to type.

Hope all is well Hinny


----------



## Jem

Saturday

Cardio and triceps [they got missed out in the week]

20 min run at good fast pace

20 stepper [to work the derrière don't you know]

30 fast walking

Abs workout with crunches, oblique crunches, alternating leg raises, balance ball sit ups, bridges, plank, side planks - [oh you name it and my abs did it]

Sunday

Leggies

1 mile sprint to warm up

Leg Extensions

4 sets of 15-20 reps with 4 plates [suppose should have gone higher & lowered reps &#8230;.]

Squats with oly bar

2 sets with empty bar - 25 reps each time

1 set with 5kg [weak I know] - 25 reps

3 sets with 10kgs - 15 reps each [sumo stance]

2 sets with 10kgs on Smiths of 15 - close legged stance & 1 set with medium stance

Body weight squats - 2 sets of 15

Did not mean to squat so much but I had done my squats by the time my pals showed up and so I ended up doing double the amount ! Just realised that is 10 sets !!! = 160 squats

Then I moved onto Hack squats - No wonder I am feeling it today

Hack squats

4 sets of 10 with 70kgs [can go higher with this as I did 80kgs last week but had spotters and got bit scared as was on me lonesome doing these]

SLDL with d/bell [new for me]

3 sets of 15-21 including 1 set with toes turned in - 20llb d/bells

Kickbacks with 10kgs

only 30 reps as got bored with them

Leg Curls

Paul interjected at this point so I did one set to absolute failure &#8230;..

4 plates with a 4-2-4 tempo [killer burn on the negative]

Dunno how many I did because I was crying inwardly and trying to breath &#8230;.

Calf Raises

Cor blimey guv'nor - some serious weight on this calf raise machine - it was near the bottom of the rack and I said I could not do it but climbed on anyway!

1 set to failure with 4-2-4 tempo

Buuurrrneed like a bugger

this was def a personal best as he kept kicking me heels and shouting at me for being too mollycoddled previously&#8230;..he def tore the muscle right up and I can feel it today but waiting for absolute pain tomorrow

Recovery day today and whilst I don't feel I need it - I probably do because I trained 5 times last week with some hard cardio in there as well &#8230;..cannot sit still though as legs and ass go into spasm &#8230;.


----------



## Guest

Nice workout girl!! Give yourself and rest....and about the ass spasming:whistling: I could fix that


----------



## Jem

Bet you could hun ....


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Bet you could hun ....


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> Looks like you're working your ass off in the gym, literally. Well done on the super hard workouts. Make suer you get enough rest for your muscle to grow and recover.


Thanks GG nice new av

I am literally working my ass off - its shrunk - but I want it so that I can rest pints on it :whistling:


----------



## defdaz

Awww it's so cool knowing you're working out at Ironworks - I can half imagine it from your great description of your leg workout and knowing where the equipment used to be located - i.e. where the squat rack is (well, was!). Can't wait to train there again.

Legs sore today then?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Oi! Zeus I call shotgun on the a$$ rubbing.

Jem that is a knee trembling, thigh destroying workout and no mistake. Congratulations on starting free weight squats! Wish I had access to a hack machine. Those hack squats look amazing.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Nice workout Jem - you are a complete glutton for punishment! Haha I'm betting you'll be holding your pee in for a good part of tomorrow as it's going to hurt too much to sit on the toilet seat!!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Awww it's so cool knowing you're working out at Ironworks - I can half imagine it from your great description of your leg workout and knowing where the equipment used to be located - i.e. where the squat rack is (well, was!). Can't wait to train there again.
> 
> Legs sore today then?


Hi Daz, did mention you to Tom and Daz and yes they did remember but I ran off before I could discuss in more detail, never stand still in the gym otherwise I dont get anything done [mmmmm just so damn popular lol]

Day 2 leg doms - very sore, still having probs with stairs .....but I feel it in the glutes which I have not done for a couple of weeks so that says I am doing something right!

When you coming back ?


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Nice workout Jem - you are a complete glutton for punishment! Haha I'm betting you'll be holding your pee in for a good part of tomorrow as it's going to hurt too much to sit on the toilet seat!!


Yes WA - gotta love it - I love legs day - its the best thing about Sundays.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Oi! Zeus I call shotgun on the a$$ rubbing.
> 
> Jem that is a knee trembling, thigh destroying workout and no mistake. Congratulations on starting free weight squats! Wish I had access to a hack machine. Those hack squats look amazing.


Thanks Lys - those hack squats are such fun, I could have stayed there all day ....think that is what hit my glutes actually - going higher next week - trying 90kg woohoo !! x


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> hey jem...i aint been here for a while,but will scan over recent training etc see how your getting on...please disclose any recent training...cos your going from strength to strength...all good progress!!!!!
> 
> and you ladies are all too hot for your own goods...go take a cold shower...and get focussed on your training etc...says mister finding it hard to not smut these days!!!!
> 
> right,think i'll train my biceps today...i'm orfff!!!!
> 
> p.s. any diet to disclose yet miss jem?


Gonna put some diet up today

I would like to point out that since eating this diet for 4 days I have accumulated 2 extra pounds on the scales ....... :whistling:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Hi Daz, did mention you to Tom and Daz and yes they did remember but I ran off before I could discuss in more detail, never stand still in the gym otherwise I dont get anything done [mmmmm just so damn popular lol]
> 
> Day 2 leg doms - very sore, still having probs with stairs .....but I feel it in the glutes which I have not done for a couple of weeks so that says I am doing something right!
> 
> When you coming back ?


Hehe, thanks for mentioning me Jem! I am glad you didn't stop to get more info - scared what they might have said. :lol:

Problems with stairs haha, isn't weight lifting fun? Very respectable weight on the hack squats btw.

Not sure, am hoping to move back end of August - fingers crossed! Gives me more time to lose more weight so they don't take the p*ss :laugh:

Any chance you can take some pics next time you go, pretty pretty please Jem? :beer:


----------



## Jem

Diet yesterday - was going to put whole week up but have forgotten now .....

Upon rising I had Special K mixed with All Bran & semi skimmed milk

with supps - 4 BCAAs, 4 Evening Primrose, 2 fish oil, 4 effervescent vit c tabs

Mid morning - 2 slices p/nut butter wholemeal granary toast with bottle of Gatorade

[copious amounts of coffee, because I get migraine withdrawal symptoms without it]

Lunch was: chicken sandwich with spinach and chilli sauce [just a drizzle you know, to make it half palatable], 2 omega 3,6,9 tabs

Dinner: I created a culinary delight in my new kitchen [oooh it looks like a real home now...] - spinach [I like feckin spinach ok...if it's good enough for Popeye...]pesto chicken with tons of black pepper, broccoli and sprinkle of cheese

Bedtime - 2 omega 3 and flaxseed tabs, couple of BCAAs, whey protein with milk

There we go that's not too bad is it ? I felt I ate a lot

Prob could have thrown some almonds in there, maybe some fruit .....


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Hehe, thanks for mentioning me Jem! I am glad you didn't stop to get more info - scared what they might have said. :lol:
> 
> Problems with stairs haha, isn't weight lifting fun? Very respectable weight on the hack squats btw.
> 
> Not sure, am hoping to move back end of August - fingers crossed! Gives me more time to lose more weight so they don't take the p*ss :laugh:
> 
> Any chance you can take some pics next time you go, pretty pretty please Jem? :beer:


What do you want pics of Daz ? I am there today and camera is always in my bag anyway so can do ... :thumb:


----------



## PRL

Have we done chins and dips yet?


----------



## Jem

PMSL I am going now .........

what do you think Pete

5x5

High reps low weights

1 set to failure 4-2-4 tempo as per Paul Smillie

for gaining muscle

cut fat through diet and cardio

OPINION NEEDED before I run out the door if you please ................


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> PMSL I am going now .........
> 
> what do you think Pete
> 
> 5x5
> 
> High reps low weights
> 
> 1 set to failure 4-2-4 tempo as per Paul Smillie
> 
> for gaining muscle
> 
> cut fat through diet and cardio
> 
> OPINION NEEDED before I run out the door if you please ................


Id go for the 5x5 but then im not a girl :lol: well ok can be bit girly :whistling: and do like shopping ha.

Thats just my opinion hun what about givin them all 4 week to see how u get on. Just a thought.

Good luck jem


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> View attachment 24707
> 
> 
> here is a pic of stomach - it is terribly marked but making progress


Looking good..

Thought I would pop by since we have been having some craic ..

Keep up the good work BTW


----------



## defdaz

Oooh damn did I miss you? Photos of Bob and his wife (can't remember her name, embarrassed!), Daz and some general shots of the gym to see how much it's changed. Oh and some training shots of you of course (in all honesty we don't get enough training photos in these journals imho - I think they look brilliant and less contrived than static body photos)!  Thanks Jem, you're a good 'un.


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> PMSL I am going now .........
> 
> what do you think Pete
> 
> 5x5
> 
> High reps low weights
> 
> 1 set to failure 4-2-4 tempo as per *Paul Smillie *
> 
> for gaining muscle
> 
> cut fat through diet and cardio
> 
> OPINION NEEDED before I run out the door if you please ................


DO EVERYTHING MR SMILLIE SAYS. You can't go wrong with the current British Champ leading the way. lol


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> DO EVERYTHING MR SMILLIE SAYS. You can't go wrong with the current British Champ leading the way. lol


that's what I thought but A LOT OF PEOPLE SAY DIFFERENTLY ................tbh this has kicked off quite a ...debate in the gym......do you know Glen????


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Oooh damn did I miss you? Photos of Bob and his wife (can't remember her name, embarrassed!), Daz and some general shots of the gym to see how much it's changed. Oh and some training shots of you of course (in all honesty we don't get enough training photos in these journals imho - I think they look brilliant and less contrived than static body photos)!  Thanks Jem, you're a good 'un.


Monica ...yes you missed me but they are in tomorrow anyway so will see them then ....ok - do me best not to look like a spanner taking pics ...just for you !


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> Omelette with spinach and feta cheese is gorgeous! I Like spinach myself, cook it the Greek way in a little boiling water with lemon juice and olive oil sprinkled on when it is cooked and drained....mmmmmmmmm!
> 
> Doing well on the training, and your diet does look better, although I would have eggs or other protein for brekkie or oatmeal with coconut milk and ginger for flavour.


Bleurgh - cannot do eggs in the morning - sometimes have them as last meal, oats in the morning if I can face them....

cheers GG x


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Id go for the 5x5 but then im not a girl :lol: well ok can be bit girly :whistling: and do like shopping ha.
> 
> Thats just my opinion hun what about givin them all 4 week to see how u get on. Just a thought.
> 
> Good luck jem


Cheers Leafy....got a new programme sorted so will be posting this up soon x


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Looking good..
> 
> Thought I would pop by since we have been having some craic ..
> 
> Keep up the good work BTW


Cheers Mick, much appreciated buddy ! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem if lots o people are giving you different advice and getting you confused, chose one of them and tell everyone else to stop confusing you as it's making you upset and is frankly rude as your trainer has already worked out your plan


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> that's what I thought but A LOT OF PEOPLE SAY DIFFERENTLY ................tbh this has kicked off quite a ...debate in the gym......do you know Glen????


They are just training tips. Try them and see how you get on. If not, dump em. Got to have an open mind to training. Somethings work better for others.


----------



## Jem

ok doing just that

typical woman me - making a drama into a crisis ....


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> ok doing just that
> 
> typical woman me - making a drama into a crisis ....


should be DQ not LQ...

you'll always get conflicting advice,hell i give you advice that maybe somebody else might not agree with either!!!!

but i do know everyone will agree with this...is,if you go by trial and error,experiment with all the advices,put them into action,form your own opinion...and then you can judge for yourself,because as i always say,we are all different by DNA,and that makes us all individuals...so you will have to pick n choose the exercises with the best efficacy for you as an individual!!!!

dont worry,your probably getting all good advice,but may be an overload on your poor lilttle head!!!!

guess everyone wants to be helpful and friendly!!!!

try stuff,see how you repsond miss...cant hurt...because you will only find what works for you if you try as much as you can...even some things that you dont think work initially...could take time,form and become more effective as you increase weight on it!!!!

funny ol game bodybuilding is,totally individual sport i say!!!!

dont give up heart,its all mind of matter here miss...sounds psychological but its not as bad as it sounds...just get doing everything and anything,then eventually you'll break it down the necessary molecules that you favour,like and workk!!!!

soon you may even break away from getting trained,because you'll pick up enough of your own knowledge...and many people would like to take credit but in the end its you who does the work and want to take credit for your own work!!!!!!

havent looked at your diet yet,so another essay soon miss!!!!

keep up the work,dont be phased by anything,its all minor stuff really!!!!

just keep going and gaining knowledge and experience,then you'll know your body better n better!!!


----------



## Jem

Hmmmm DQ it is then - with me high pitched voice and strops !

I know what you're saying and yes as per you are right, it is trial and error, and time and patience & about being selfish as well !

cheers hun

xx


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Gonna put some diet up today
> 
> I would like to point out that since eating this diet for 4 days I have accumulated 2 extra pounds on the scales ....... :whistling:


since you been working out so hard...and been incorporating more compound and free weight exercises...you may have caused some extra muscle tissue???

then again,this could of been a phone in your pocket or anything..hee,hee....guessing you have to apply the same sort of trial and error with food as well as training miss...dont worry,go by the tape not by the scales,the sclaes cant tell you as much as the tape...but saying this dont get to hung up on small increase/decreases...this might be just adjusting periods!!!!



Jem said:


> Diet yesterday - was going to put whole week up but have forgotten now .....
> 
> Upon rising I had Special K mixed with All Bran & semi skimmed milk
> 
> with supps - 4 BCAAs, 4 Evening Primrose, 2 fish oil, 4 effervescent vit c tabs
> 
> all good,nice to see the diet and its a good start,better that nothing!!!!!
> 
> and the supps etc are in too...like i say you'll probably change things many times before you feel you totally comfortable with diet...again trial and error!!!
> 
> Mid morning - 2 slices p/nut butter wholemeal granary toast with bottle of Gatorade
> 
> quite small food miss...but least you on it,good stuff!!!
> 
> [copious amounts of coffee, because I get migraine withdrawal symptoms without it]
> 
> think you should cut out the coffee,then you can use it as a stimulant for training,too much coffee and you'll become immune to it and like you say needy of it...can crave it miss(tis true,even like coke heads crave a)...plus it is a mild diuretic!!!
> 
> Lunch was: chicken sandwich with spinach and chilli sauce [just a drizzle you know, to make it half palatable], 2 omega 3,6,9 tabs
> 
> woo...this is looking better already miss
> 
> Dinner: I created a culinary delight in my new kitchen [oooh it looks like a real home now...] - spinach [I like feckin spinach ok...if it's good enough for Popeye...]pesto chicken with tons of black pepper, broccoli and sprinkle of cheese
> 
> congrats on the finished kitchen,lets hope you spend many more hours in there perfecting your diet(in a nice way i mean)...
> 
> you dont mention any carbs with this meal miss????
> 
> Bedtime - 2 omega 3 and flaxseed tabs, couple of BCAAs, whey protein with milk
> 
> no hot choc n cookies:lol:
> 
> There we go that's not too bad is it ? I felt I ate a lot
> 
> Prob could have thrown some almonds in there, maybe some fruit .....


nice one jem,see,its not that hard to get it going...just keeping it constant now,then it will become second nature...might be hard on your mind,you may think this is too much or something else but really its not much,if anything sounds like 2 big meals split throughout the day minus shakes!!!

fruit,get those fruits in...but they are sugary,but of good sorts!!!!



Jem said:


> Hmmmm DQ it is then - with me high pitched voice and strops !
> 
> I know what you're saying and yes as per you are right, it is trial and error, and time and patience & about being selfish as well !
> 
> cheers hun
> 
> xx


guess we love your high pitch n strops,yep get selfish...and put your foot down...is about what you want...you know your body better than anyone else i'm afraid to say(unless i could know it better,ahem,ahem,cough,cough...ok 1% smut for this week is used up...)


----------



## Jem

thanks Ant - oh good comments on the diet as well feck me - I am onto a winner here - still trying to defrost tuna steaks so popped in - the plastic is stuck between them and I am waiting for it to defrost before I can eat ...........starvin marvin now

......................does not help that daughter just brought back american toffee banoffee thingymabobba ..............


----------



## Jem

*Ok did chest and shoulders today *

High intensity - 3 sets of 20 reps with bog all [10 secs] rest between sets

Pec Dec - 4 plates then dropped to 3 - 5 sets of these

Incline press - 3 plates

Shoulder press - 3 plates then dropped to 1 plate [hurting, felt like a dead weight]

Lateral Raises - soft on these today [was fooked] only 2.5 kg [dont laugh] 3 sets

Incline d/bell flyes - 3 sets 20lb d/bell

That was it .....kept getting interrupted and was therefore a shoite workout but sometimes happens I suppose ...

was also shown front squats so will introduce some of these on Sunday as could really feel it in the glutes

Will have a better day tomorrow

still waiting for tuna steaks to defrost - gonna sue Sainsburys for causing catabolism


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem if lots o people are giving you different advice and getting you confused, chose one of them and tell everyone else to stop confusing you as it's making you upset and is frankly rude as your trainer has already worked out your plan


PMSL

'Frankly it is rude'

gotta love ya Lys :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Monica ...yes you missed me but they are in tomorrow anyway so will see them then ....ok - do me best not to look like a spanner taking pics ...just for you !


Monica!! Argh thanks Jem that was doing my head in. She's lovely too!

Thanks for agreeing to take some photos, I will treasure them. :thumb:

"gonna sue Sainsburys for causing catabolism" LOL!!


----------



## Jem

Sh!t must remember now - & once I have the camera out that will mean I have to take photos of me as well which I have been avoiding ....almost as much as men bearing calipers !

Cheers Daz


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Sh!t must remember now - & once I have the camera out that will mean I have to take photos of me as well which I have been avoiding ....almost as much as men bearing calipers !
> 
> Cheers Daz


Now I feel bad. :crying: :lol:


----------



## Jem

PMSL I cannot rep you so stop with the crying - you're breaking me heart !!!!


----------



## defdaz

No reps either!? :crying:


----------



## Jem

PMSL - IOU


----------



## Jem

Today was mixed bag - cardio & back, then abs

Legs still killing from Sunday - oh I got them good !

20 mins treadmill flat, fast walking and a-talking

20 mins stepper - fat burn programme incremental intensity

Bent over rows with 12.5's

3 sets of 20 reps

Back Row Pulley thingy

3 plates with 3 sets of 20's

Back press jobby for rear delts

3 plates with 3 sets of 20's

Abs

Mixed bag of fun but bit disappointing tbh - quads hurt on leg raises

Planks

Good ole stretch

Good chat with pwo shake


----------



## Jem

Forgot me biceps - too busy chatting


----------



## PRL

Think I'm going to drive down and strap you to that chin machine. lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

PRL said:


> Think I'm going to drive down and strap you to that chin machine. lol


 Thanks for that mental image! I will now not get any more work done today. You bügger! :whistling:


----------



## Jem

I did trrrrryyyyy some yesterday - managed 3

think I need assistance & persistance & not caring if I look like a tw*t


----------



## PRL

Gym Bunny said:


> Thanks for that mental image! I will now not get any more work done today. You bügger! :whistling:


I'm so NOT going there with that mental image.......................DOH.


----------



## Chris1

Hey, remember me 

Congrats on the.......erm......well, if you did anything cool, just add that on from me


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Hey, remember me
> 
> Congrats on the.......erm......well, if you did anything cool, just add that on from me


er well yes I do - where have you been stranger :thumb:


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> I'm so NOT going there with that mental image.......................DOH.


aaah shame - I was ! :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Jem said:


> er well yes I do - where have you been stranger :thumb:


Busy trying to learn the job I will be doing when I get promoted while trying to make sure I don't leave a shower of sh1t for the guy who's taking over mine!!

Hope your good kidda and training hard, I'll catch up properly soon :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

*cough* Photos!! :innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hello me lovely. Sorry PRL. Jem, KUDOS on the chins! Wooo...more than me...biatch *mutters to self*


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> aaah shame - I was ! :whistling:


LMAO.... tease


----------



## Gym Bunny

Admit it! You LOVE it!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem you did chins!! Good girl!! You have to start somewhere and loads of the man shapes in my gym can't even do one! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Today was mixed bag - cardio & back, then abs
> 
> Legs still killing from Sunday - oh I got them good !
> 
> 20 mins treadmill flat, fast walking and a-talking
> 
> 20 mins stepper - fat burn programme incremental intensity
> 
> Bent over rows with 12.5's
> 
> 3 sets of 20 reps
> 
> Back Row Pulley thingy
> 
> 3 plates with 3 sets of 20's
> 
> Back press jobby for rear delts
> 
> 3 plates with 3 sets of 20's
> 
> Abs
> 
> Mixed bag of fun but bit disappointing tbh - quads hurt on leg raises
> 
> Planks
> 
> Good ole stretch
> 
> Good chat with pwo shake


your allowed to run on the treadmill miss:lol:...you know i'm joking before you start on me...you do e-nough cardio...

woo...i see increased weights...look at you...accelerating your a*se in the gym!!!!

guess this is natural progression...will happen in all your exercises...keep pushing and striving to get heavier weights in...

was gonna say do you stretch before your workouts on the bodyparts your going exercise?

if not,good idea to start!!!!

anyway...good stuff,nice to see you moving on up miss!!!!



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Jem you did chins!! Good girl!! You have to start somewhere and loads of the man shapes in my gym can't even do one! :thumb: :thumb :


your such a git WA...man shapes,hahahahahaha!!!

i do loads of chins...absolute must in my training...all the way up and down...and it does get harder once you have to pull more weight but not my exscuse!!!!

more power to the man shapes...still yet to see a lady shape do chins properly...being cheeky back,ner,ner ner!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

anabolic ant said:


> your such a git WA...man shapes,hahahahahaha!!!
> 
> i do loads of chins...absolute must in my training...all the way up and down...and it does get harder once you have to pull more weight but not my exscuse!!!!
> 
> more power to the man shapes...*still yet to see a lady shape do chins properly...being cheeky back,ner,ner ner!!!!*


Ladies I spy a challenge. We must all get good at these then get vids and post them to prove him wrong! :rockon:


----------



## anabolic ant

Gym Bunny said:


> Ladies I spy a challenge. We must all get good at these then get vids and post them to prove him wrong! :rockon:


i've lay down the WWF smackdown challenge,the pepsi challenge and the daz challenge...i'm waiting then ladies,what you got...1,2,3,4 reps...tut,tut!!!!

when your ready to challenge the ANTMEISTER...come n see me,til then...lady shapes to you all:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: !!!!

vids can be edited!!!

saying this...when you lot can do loads,properly...i'll challenge ya all!!!!


----------



## Jem

whatever antnee !


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Busy trying to learn the job I will be doing when I get promoted while trying to make sure I don't leave a shower of sh1t for the guy who's taking over mine!!
> 
> Hope your good kidda and training hard, I'll catch up properly soon :thumb:


Woohoo you are so very important & exotic Chris ! Yes I am good and yes I am training hard and yes I am aching on a daily and constant basis and yes I have a chins challenge ............

pop back soon

Glanced over your last couple of pages but posting did not seem appropriate - for once I was stuck for words .... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Ladies I spy a challenge. We must all get good at these then get vids and post them to prove him wrong! :rockon:


erm you first Lys .....gambling is a fools game esp when you are flogging a dead horse ---- have you seen his upper body love ---mind you, my trainer cannot do them and he is a big lump as well :whistling: Mmmmm I will update on progress - gonna try some today again

3 is weak and girly


----------



## Jem

Yesterday was a funny one again - remainder of what I missed out on due to talking... this meant doing:

*Biceps, Triceps, Abs and Cardio & a bit of hammies and calves thrown in*

*Seated Twisting d/bell curls - 5kg, 7.5kg, 5kg*

3 sets as above

Warm up set of 15 each arm

1 set of 15 each arm

Middle set with 7.5's - 6 on right arm - 2 on left [its very weak for some reason and the bicep is noticeably smaller]

1 set [back on 5kg] 15 each arm

*Ez cable curl things*

3 sets of 10 then 2 plates to failure - repped it out till twitching

*Triceps dips* - 3 sets 25 no weight

*Tricep pulldown *- 3 sets with 2 plates - 15-20 reps each

*Hamstrings* 3 sets lying leg curls 3 sets of 15 with 3 plates

*Calves* - weighted standing calf raise - *14 yes 14 plates* - 3 sets of 10

[paying for it today as did not think about the impact on the little old shoulders and they hurt very muchly today !!] I know that when I did these with Paul the other day he made me do a much heavier set to failure...but 14 plates is some weight !

*Abs *- usual workout - not too good - stomach was already hurting so pathetic attempt

*Cardio *

20 mins treadmill

20 bike [pants, boring - people watched from the balcony for the entirety]

5 mins on stepper because I had to leave quickly


----------



## jonti1leg

get the chins going...wide wide wide grip too


----------



## Jem

Thanks Jon how are you doing - got to catch up on the show etc....

Nice of you to pop in ! Hang on will send a pm !


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Yesterday was a funny one again - remainder of what I missed out on due to talking... this meant doing:
> 
> *Biceps, Triceps, Abs and Cardio & a bit of hammies and calves thrown in*
> 
> *Seated Twisting d/bell curls - 5kg, 7.5kg, 5kg*
> 
> 3 sets as above
> 
> Warm up set of 15 each arm
> 
> 1 set of 15 each arm
> 
> Middle set with 7.5's - 6 on right arm - 2 on left [its very weak for some reason and the bicep is noticeably smaller]
> 
> 1 set [back on 5kg] 15 each arm
> 
> *Ez cable curl things*
> 
> 3 sets of 10 then 2 plates to failure - repped it out till twitching
> 
> *Triceps dips* - 3 sets 25 no weight
> 
> *Tricep pulldown *- 3 sets with 2 plates - 15-20 reps each
> 
> *Hamstrings* 3 sets lying leg curls 3 sets of 15 with 3 plates
> 
> *Calves* - weighted standing calf raise - *14 yes 14 plates* - 3 sets of 10
> 
> [paying for it today as did not think about the impact on the little old shoulders and they hurt very muchly today !!] I know that when I did these with Paul the other day he made me do a much heavier set to failure...but 14 plates is some weight !
> 
> *Abs *- usual workout - not too good - stomach was already hurting so pathetic attempt
> 
> *Cardio *
> 
> 20 mins treadmill
> 
> 20 bike [pants, boring - people watched from the balcony for the entirety]
> 
> 5 mins on stepper because I had to leave quickly


Still no seated leg curl machine at ironworks jem?

Calf raises machine - is that the one past the changing room doors, by the drinks dispenser (assuming its still there)? Awesome stack of plates on that, 14 of them is very respectable!

Ah the balcony! So easy to people watch up there - I always forgot it was there when I was training so would never look up there.

Strange about your left biceps, is the left side of your back lagging a bit behind the right side too? You might over emphasise your right side when doing machine or barbell work which ends up training your right side more. It's very subtle but if you get someone experienced to have a look they might spot something, a slight shift in your torso or whatever over to the right. More dumbell or single-sided work should correct the imbalance if you really go for it on the left arm :thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey Jem, just popping in to say hi!

Your workouts look like soo much fun!!

xxxx


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Still no seated leg curl machine at ironworks jem?
> 
> Calf raises machine - is that the one past the changing room doors, by the drinks dispenser (assuming its still there)? Awesome stack of plates on that, 14 of them is very respectable!
> 
> *I was proud of myself but little shoulders hurt today ...and its now in the leg room at the back - was that room there before ? *
> 
> Ah the balcony! So easy to people watch up there - I always forgot it was there when I was training so would never look up there.
> 
> *Ah yes, so many have fallen foul of that - you can have a good goosey gander *
> 
> Strange about your left biceps, is the left side of your back lagging a bit behind the right side too? You might over emphasise your right side when doing machine or barbell work which ends up training your right side more. It's very subtle but if you get someone experienced to have a look they might spot something, a slight shift in your torso or whatever over to the right. More dumbell or single-sided work should correct the imbalance if you really go for it on the left arm :thumbup1:


*Have been trying to bring it up to par with d/bells instead of barbells but I seem to have an imbalance on the right side [except when it comes to biceps * :confused1: *] I have a dodgy hip that kicks in on lunges and a dodgy back that goes with too much running. *

*I know I was diagnosed with scoliosis [sp?] at school, which was a sight curvature of the spine so maybe that's it * :confused1:


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Jem, just popping in to say hi!
> 
> Your workouts look like soo much fun!!
> 
> xxxx


*I am being left behind I think - you and WA are taking over with these heavy weights - I am such a wimp at the moment. I will blame it on the lack of carbs and try to rectify this situation asap ! * :whistling: * xx*


----------



## Jem

Good for you GG - thats great news - well done !

thanks for the support - I keep plugging away :thumb:

Will get someone to look at me in the mirror and see if they can spot the imbalance though where I go from there I am not sure....

I do a lot of seated weights so perhaps should start standing up more ? :confused1:

Anyway cheers for the advice .....hope you get to have that picnic xx


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> your allowed to run on the treadmill miss:lol:...you know i'm joking before you start on me...you do e-nough cardio...
> 
> *never enough - all fat must go...*
> 
> woo...i see increased weights...look at you...accelerating your a*se in the gym!!!!
> 
> *trying hard *
> 
> guess this is natural progression...will happen in all your exercises...keep pushing and striving to get heavier weights in...
> 
> was gonna say do you stretch before your workouts on the bodyparts your going exercise?
> 
> if not,good idea to start!!!!
> 
> *boring though...........*
> 
> anyway...good stuff,nice to see you moving on up miss!!!!
> 
> your such a git WA...man shapes,hahahahahaha!!!
> 
> i do loads of chins...absolute must in my training...all the way up and down...and it does get harder once you have to pull more weight but not my exscuse!!!!
> 
> *yeah yeah*


----------



## Jem

Just back from gym and did pure cardio today so not much to report

Normal abs workout

oblique twists x 300

30 mins treadmill split 20 run and 10 walk

10 mins stepper

20 mins bike

10 mins walk

Even popped 3 sets of 10 hack squats in there afterwards - 70kg - just for fun

thats all for today !


----------



## anabolic ant

this journal is shaping up very nicely miss!!!

look at those stats climbing up!!!!

calf raises...wow!!!!

your training is getting good is a relatively short time...dont compare yourself to the rest of the folk.com...cos the other girls i think,no disrespect have been training longer...but your progress is going really really well...think in about 6 months of training your gonna give anyone a run for their money...and i'll give you lot 3 months to get your chins ready...ample time...i'll even offer do do mine one handed!!!!!

i was thinking maybe you should start slipping in some carbs where needed...i do strongly suggest a high carb but small meal before the gym for energy needs...cos energy is of paramount of importance!!!

and you said stretching is boring...it allows the muscle more flexibility....allows more blood flow to those parts...and can help avoid injury...and a whole host of other things...so would be wise to start stretching...thats a mild telling orffff!!!!!

also i have said that you shouldnt expext too much mass/strength increase when your low on carbs and doing quite high volume cardio for the fat loss!!!

but saying all that...your very impressive with your progress...you have done quite a lot in a little stretch of time,so if you can do this,then in longer term goals...just imagine...you'll be so low fat you'll make a weight watchers slimmers yogurt look bad...and your muscles be popping out,even the chaps will be looking saying,i wany definition and muscle groups like that...take time hunny...your gonna be great more n more...not that you aint already!!!!!

loads of things to be proud of..but i know...like most of us,never be happy...which is good cos it drives you further...in a bit!!!!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> this journal is shaping up very nicely miss!!!
> 
> look at those stats climbing up!!!!
> 
> calf raises...wow!!!!
> 
> *yes 14 plates ahem 14 *
> 
> your training is getting good is a relatively short time...dont compare yourself to the rest of the folk.com...cos the other girls i think,no disrespect have been training longer...
> 
> *hmmm *
> 
> but your progress is going really really well...think in about 6 months of training your gonna give anyone a run for their money...and i'll give you lot 3 months to get your chins ready...ample time...i'll even offer do do mine one handed!!!!!
> 
> *pfft *
> 
> i was thinking maybe you should start slipping in some carbs where needed...i do strongly suggest a high carb but small meal before the gym for energy needs...cos energy is of paramount of importance!!!
> 
> *ok gotta do something because I get gnawing pains when training *
> 
> and you said stretching is boring...
> 
> *thought that would get ya - just felt like winding you up and letting you go ................* :whistling:
> 
> it allows the muscle more flexibility....allows more blood flow to those parts...and can help avoid injury...and a whole host of other things...so would be wise to start stretching...thats a mild telling orffff!!!!!
> 
> *blah blah *
> 
> also i have said that you shouldnt expext too much mass/strength increase when your low on carbs and doing quite high volume cardio for the fat loss!!!
> 
> *uh huh*
> 
> but saying all that...your very impressive with your progress...you have done quite a lot in a little stretch of time,so if you can do this,then in longer term goals...just imagine...you'll be so low fat you'll make a weight watchers slimmers yogurt look bad...and your muscles be popping out,even the chaps will be looking saying,i wany definition and muscle groups like that...take time hunny...your gonna be great more n more...not that you aint already!!!!!
> 
> loads of things to be proud of..but i know...like most of us,never be happy...which is good cos it drives you further...in a bit!!!!


 :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

Jem said:


> Woohoo you are so very important & exotic Chris ! Yes I am good and yes I am training hard and yes I am aching on a daily and constant basis and yes I have a chins challenge ............
> 
> pop back soon
> 
> Glanced over your last couple of pages but posting did not seem appropriate - for once I was stuck for words .... :whistling:


Really, in my journal or yours? did I say something innapropriate???

Have you decided on the Expo yet??


----------



## PRL

What's this Jem, you not going to the Expo???? Why not????

I thought a weekend of Bodybuilding. Expo, Saturday and the NABBA Midlands, Sunday. Come on don't let us all down........... Chin Chicken


----------



## leafman

Looking good jem things seem to be coming along nicely :thumb:


----------



## Jem

yeah cheers - working hard - but my ass is not in your list

whats wrong with a fellow northerner - dont I float your boat leafy ????.............

PMSL - I must have been the only gal not mentioned ........not that I was checking !

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> your such a git WA...man shapes,hahahahahaha!!!
> 
> i do loads of chins...absolute must in my training...all the way up and down...and it does get harder once you have to pull more weight but not my exscuse!!!!
> 
> *yeah yeah*


Git!!!

I had just got the impression that that was the first time you had nailed them unassisted!! You are doing great lady and I didn't want you to think that wasn't an achievement!

Please retract the git from your post! :tongue:

Oh and I think I am loads heavier than you!


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> What's this Jem, you not going to the Expo???? Why not????
> 
> I thought a weekend of Bodybuilding. Expo, Saturday and the NABBA Midlands, Sunday. Come on don't let us all down........... Chin Chicken


Got no-one to go to Expo with :confused1: :crying: :crying: - I didnt know anything about it until Chris told me !!! Doh

Chin Chicken - PMSL - now you are just getting cheeky :whistling: wait til I see you in the gym - there may be trouble ahead ....


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> yeah cheers - working hard - but my ass is not in your list
> 
> whats wrong with a fellow northerner - dont I float your boat leafy ????.............
> 
> PMSL - I must have been the only gal not mentioned ........not that I was checking !
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :cursing: i new id missed someone :lol: i really did too :laugh: ma mind went blank when i was thinking haha

And your **** would be on my list the voice alone would be enougth :tongue:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Git!!!
> 
> I had just got the impression that that was the first time you had nailed them unassisted!! You are doing great lady and I didn't want you to think that wasn't an achievement!
> 
> Please retract the git from your post! :tongue:
> 
> Oh and I think I am loads heavier than you!


*PMSL - I did not post that WA - Ant did LMFAO - I think its safe to say he is a damn sight heavier than you - otherwise you really should up the feckin cardio you fatty * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> :cursing: i new id missed someone :lol: i really did too :laugh: ma mind went blank when i was thinking haha
> 
> And your **** would be on my list the voice alone would be enougth :tongue:


LMAO ----I was crying ......... :whistling: :lol: :whistling:

why dont you just say it - you think I am a munter ....go on :cool2:


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> LMAO ----I was crying ......... :whistling: :lol: :whistling:
> 
> why dont you just say it - you think I am a munter ....go on :cool2:


MUNTER. LMAO. Sorry. I'm sure he doesn't lol


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Really, in my journal or yours? did I say something innapropriate???
> 
> Have you decided on the Expo yet??


Nooooo hun - nothing inappropriate - I just could not think of anything to say that was relevant or worthy of a post in your journal that's all :lol: :lol: :lol: And I a 'norma no mates' re expo - booked them all out for Sunday....& I cannot afford their fees for Saturday as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

I didnt post a list Jem, but if I would have.....you would have definately made the list


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> MUNTER. LMAO. Sorry. I'm sure he doesn't lol


Mwahahahaah - good word though .........dont laugh too hard bicep boy :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> LMAO ----I was crying ......... :whistling: :lol: :whistling:
> 
> why dont you just say it - you think I am a munter ....go on :cool2:


hahahahaha awww if we ever meet ill show u what i think :whistling:


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> I didnt post a list Jem, but if I would have.....you would have definately made the list


PMSL sure zeusy .........MUNTER OF THE MONTH :lol:


----------



## leafman

ZEUS said:


> I didnt post a list Jem, but if I would have.....you would have definately made the list


go on rub it in ur mind goes blank when u make a list trust me :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> PMSL sure zeusy .........MUNTER OF THE MONTH :lol:


What is a Munter?? I hope it is good!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> hahahahaha awww if we ever meet ill show u what i think :whistling:


Not before I put you over my knee and spank you for yer cheek you little bleeder .... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> What is a Munter?? I hope it is good!!!!:laugh:


NOOOOOOOOOOO ugly minging skanky bird :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Not before I put you over my knee and spank you for yer cheek you little bleeder .... :whistling:


lmao will look forward to it :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO ugly minging skanky bird :thumb: :thumb :


fpmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO ugly minging skanky bird :thumb: :thumb :


 :crying: :crying::sad::sad:

I don't want to be a Munter all of a sudden.. at first it sounded cool....but now I am just sad to be "Munter of the Month":crying:


----------



## Jem

Ah - zeusy - No me you fool - not you hun ! LMFAO


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Mwahahahaah - good word though .........dont laugh too hard bicep boy :whistling:


Bicep boy????? Make your mind up CC. :lol: Either you want Biceps or huge Legs?

I'm soooo coming to Iron Work to sort you out. :innocent: lol


----------



## Chris1

I seem to remember a certain owner of this journal did make my list 

So no munters from me


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> I seem to remember a certain owner of this journal did make my list
> 
> So no munters from me


Ah morning yes Chris thanks - BUUUUUUUUUUT it was a list after all so it doesn't count because I am a one man woman aaaaaaaand you want several:lol: :lol: :lol:.............so therefore that makes you either indecisive....or a cad.......

.............please also remember that women are bleedin awkward and that therefore you can NEVER win - we have an answer for everything :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Bicep boy????? Make your mind up CC. :lol: Either you want Biceps or huge Legs?
> 
> I'm soooo coming to Iron Work to sort you out. :innocent: lol


I will take them all thanks ..........& erm yeah right *quaking in me addidas*................not :whistling:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> .............please also remember that women are bleedin awkward and that therefore you can NEVER win - we have an answer for everything :thumb: :thumb :


So flipping true. :cursing: :crying:


----------



## Chris1

Jem said:


> Ah morning yes Chris thanks - BUUUUUUUUUUT it was a list after all so it doesn't count because I am a one man woman aaaaaaaand you want several:lol: :lol: :lol:.............so therefore that makes you either indecisive....or a cad.......
> 
> .............please also remember that women are bleedin awkward and that therefore you can NEVER win - we have an answer for everything :thumb: :thumb :


I had to take alot of factors into that decsion so you just be happy that I thought of you!!!! Although how could I not!!!


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> I had to take alot of factors into that decsion so you just be happy that I thought of you!!!! Although how could I not!!!


Mwahahahaaha ok I will settle for that :thumb:

Have you started the Melanotan yet? I am on day 5 loading phase ....


----------



## Jem

Here is my latest progress pic?

Just need to work on the abs I think and then will be contest ready....


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Here is my latest progress pic?
> 
> Just need to work on the abs I think and then will be contest ready....
> 
> View attachment 25346


Maybe tone up the legs a little bit also Your hair is looking fantastic!!:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> PMSL sure zeusy .........MUNTER OF THE MONTH :lol:


Am I gonna have to come back to the UK and slap you for being dim? You are not, in any way, shape, or form, a munter. Honestly woman. I'd kill for your legs and long elegant neck. Now stop with the self hatred....that's MY prerogative. So there!


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Here is my latest progress pic?
> 
> Just need to work on the abs I think and then will be contest ready....
> 
> View attachment 25346


PMSL!

No wonder all your other photo's have been from the back, MotM! :lol:


----------



## leafman

Id shag it for a tenner :tongue:


----------



## leafman

windsor81 said:


> I had to take alot of factors into that decsion so you just be happy that I thought of you!!!! Although how could I not!!!


 :cursing: ur rubbin it in too :lol:

Shall i grovel jem :lol: :beer:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Mwahahahaaha ok I will settle for that :thumb:
> 
> Have you started the Melanotan yet? I am on day 5 loading phase ....


serious question if i may lol... hav u used melanotan before? what does it do meaning does it giv u a tan (if so why not just go on sun beds or get your self outside in sun? And is it expensive and how long does it last :lol:

If u dont mind that is


----------



## Jem

Nope I am a virgin to it - so this is all new to me - I have a 2000w stand up sunbed in the bedroom but not going abroad this year....I dont think and thought I might as well try it as it is enhanced with s/bed usage. Just experimenting really

Will let you know - nothing visible yet !


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> PMSL!
> 
> No wonder all your other photo's have been from the back, MotM! :lol:


OI they are not - check me album - cheeky fecker ! :lol:


----------



## Jem

*Saturday Cardio *

65 mins treadmill - split 40, then 25 mins - fast walking - on the flat

20 mins spinning bike

10 stepper

thats the lot - got hard legs tom so had to stop at some point


----------



## defdaz

Hang on a minute, you did an hour and a half of cardio!??! Crazy lady! :scared: :lol: :lol: Well done Jem!



> OI they are not - check me album - cheeky fecker !


Oh, do I have to?!

Oh ok... right... mg: .... :wub: Seriously, you look fantastic Jem, keep it up hun. :beer:


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> I will take them all thanks ..........& erm yeah right *quaking in me addidas*................not :whistling:


You are so getting a slap little lady. :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Nope I am a virgin to it - so this is all new to me - I have a 2000w stand up sunbed in the bedroom but not going abroad this year....I dont think and thought I might as well try it as it is enhanced with s/bed usage. Just experimenting really
> 
> Will let you know - nothing visible yet !


Thanks jem let me know how u get on :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Hang on a minute, you did an hour and a half of cardio!??! Crazy lady! :scared: :lol: :lol: Well done Jem!
> 
> thanks - get to the gym and get working lax b*stard - you should be working too :whistling: I expect to see similar cardio sessions - never mind all this bulking malarkey
> 
> strip that chassis down and lets see if there is a man underneath :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

:thumb:



leafman said:


> Thanks jem let me know how u get on :thumbup1:


oh but of course my little scullion :thumb:


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> You are so getting a slap little lady. :lol:


Hmmm someone is getting too big for his boots .....

......everyone always wants to slap me :confused1: cannot think why - its a common phenomenon :blink: :scared: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Jem

Off to the gym - have a leggie session with Paul Smillie today and I am dreading it .........normally love doing legs but he is going to batter me with his '1 set to failure' Mike Mentzer type training...........everyone says its no good for a woman but I am meeting me pal in the gym at 1 so will end up doing it all again with her then .......

So...safe to say I will be a tad tired when I come home .....and that Monday will be recovery day as usual ........and that going to the toilet will be a nigh on impossible task for 2 days possibly 3 this week

Diet is looking better all the time

Def leaner, little shoulders are getting better too

All in all - gym things are going very well

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## mick_the_brick

Good to hear you are still moving along nicely


----------



## Jem

Thanks Mick - how are you doing ?

Left silver thread to the silvers........I will move into it when I am promoted !

What are you up to at the moment hun?


----------



## mick_the_brick

I'm sound thanks - today at least LOL..

Nursed a very bad hangover all of yesterday 

today - sunbed then Delts / Traps and tri's laters...

Followed by a friend's BDay BBQ later *WOOHOO*


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Off to the gym - have a leggie session with Paul Smillie today and I am dreading it .........normally love doing legs but he is going to batter me with his '1 set to failure' Mike Mentzer type training...........everyone says its no good for a woman but I am meeting me pal in the gym at 1 so will end up doing it all again with her then .......
> 
> So...safe to say I will be a tad tired when I come home .....and that Monday will be recovery day as usual ........and that going to the toilet will be a nigh on impossible task for 2 days possibly 3 this week
> 
> Diet is looking better all the time
> 
> Def leaner, little shoulders are getting better too
> 
> All in all - gym things are going very well
> 
> :thumb: :thumb :


 :surrender: I'm going to have to stop reading your journal Jem, I'm starting to feel like a pretender! Two leg workouts!? Hardcore. :thumb: :lol:

Have a great time at the best gym in England! I'm off to a slightly less good gym.

PS Are you telling me I'm so fat you can't see if I'm male or not?! :lol: :crying:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Off to the gym - have a leggie session with Paul Smillie today and I am dreading it .........normally love doing legs but he is going to batter me with his '1 set to failure' Mike Mentzer type training...........everyone says its no good for a woman but I am meeting me pal in the gym at 1 so will end up doing it all again with her then .......
> 
> So...safe to say I will be a tad tired when I come home .....and that Monday will be recovery day as usual ........and that going to the toilet will be a nigh on impossible task for 2 days possibly 3 this week
> 
> Diet is looking better all the time
> 
> Def leaner, little shoulders are getting better too
> 
> All in all - gym things are going very well
> 
> :thumb: :thumb :


I am so envious of you and where and who you get to train with! I want to come train with you!


----------



## Jem

*Sunday - Legs, Back, Bis and Abs * OMFG - I am cabbaged already ....

Paul follows Mike Mentzers route of 1 set to failure ....this is the first session with him & this is him breaking me in gently

All sets follow a 4-2-4 tempo [4 secs up 2 secs hold & 4 secs back down] slow contracted movements

Leg press, extensions and curls were all performed like a superset thigh workout

*Leg Press *

2 warm up sets

*Leg Exensions*

1 working set - 40kgs x 10 reps

*Leg Press *

2 working sets - 80kgs x 10reps

*Lying Leg Curl *

2 warm up sets

2 working sets 6 plates x 6 reps; 5 plates x 5 reps

*Standing Calf Raise *

2 warm up sets

2 working sets: 120kg x 10 reps x 2

*Back*

*Pulldowns *

2 warm up sets

2 working sets: 3 plates x 8 reps

*Deadlifts*

2 working sets: 30kgs x 10 reps

*Biceps *

Barbell curl [straight bar]

2 working sets: 7.5kgs x 10 reps

*Abs *

*Crunches*: 2 sets x 12 reps

*Hyperextension Leg raises *with oblique killer twist things [felt like Rocky Balboa for 1st set] 2 sets x 12 reps

*Cardio *

30 mins treadmill

Had a really good session and it worked me hard - was going to do a load of cardio and stuff afterwards but Paul chased me upstairs and told me to go home and recover .....waited til he went and snuck some cardio ....but started dying and had to leave anyway.......


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Nice workout young lady!! Still working hard I see! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Why the slow concentric? I would do slow eccentric and explosive concentric.


----------



## Jem

Dont know what gains you get from it myself tbh Lys - I would normally go up at an even pace then take it slower back down - I think he just does it to cause more pain. I think your way encourages more fast twitch fibres to be recruited - I do not know why he goes slow on concentric?

Anybody................................


----------



## mick_the_brick

Hmm nice workout..

So how's you today Jem??


----------



## Jem

mmmmm in slight pain as would be expected

Mostly in the hams though [well behind the knees] they are like a taut elastic band - always tight but so much more when I deadlift.......

I know, more stretching is called for ........

Should do yoga/pilates type things but they are feckin boring ......cannot sit still and listen to supple older women fanny farting without laughing ......then I get stern looks and it makes it worse......

This is how I am today

xxx


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> mmmmm in slight pain as would be expected
> 
> Mostly in the hams though [well behind the knees] they are like a taut elastic band - always tight but so much more when I deadlift.......
> 
> I know, more stretching is called for ........
> 
> Should do yoga/pilates type things but they are feckin boring ......cannot sit still and *listen to supple older women fanny farting* without laughing ......then I get stern looks and it makes it worse......
> 
> This is how I am today
> 
> xxx


Oh deary me.. I would be pi$$ing myself laughing :lol: :whistling:

So some light stretching and you will be on the mend :beer:


----------



## jonti1leg

frikkin ace leg workout..1st set to failure sounds interesting..i might give it a go.

Keep up the good work x


----------



## Guest

:laugh: Just noticed that you quoted me in your sig.....LMAO


----------



## clairey.h

haha made you smile   :lol:

training looks like its going well sweetie......keep it up :thumb: ,

you can see a difference in you pics as it is, and you seem really dedicated to acheiving what you want..........

I however am just opening up some wine..........back to the gym and diet tomorrow for me.............yiiipppeeeee :bounce: :bounce: I am going to make the most of tonight though......wheres the chocolate gone...pmsl


----------



## clairey.h

think I have had to much already it just took me 5 edits to get that last post right.........such a pleb.... :confused1: :confused1: :blink: :stuart: :lol:


----------



## Guest

clairey.h said:


> View attachment 25469
> 
> 
> haha made you smile   :lol:
> 
> training looks like its going well sweetie......keep it up :thumb: ,
> 
> you can see a difference in you pics as it is, and you seem really dedicated to acheiving what you want..........
> 
> I however am just opening up some wine..........back to the gym and diet tomorrow for me.............yiiipppeeeee :bounce: :bounce: I am going to make the most of tonight though......wheres the chocolate gone...pmsl


Haha... I remember that silly show Claire.

"Truly Outrageous"


----------



## clairey.h

Ive got the doll and the cassette tape knocking around the house somewhere....lol :whistling: :whistling:

her earrings used to lightup, but I much prefered my barbie as jem had big feet.....lol :lol: :lol:

did you have the doll to.......????????????


----------



## Guest

clairey.h said:


> Ive got the doll and the cassette tape knocking around the house somewhere....lol :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> her earrings used to lightup, but I much prefered my barbie as jem had big feet.....lol :lol: :lol:
> 
> did you have the doll to.......????????????


LOL.... NO WAY did I have the doll.  :laugh: but I remember that annoying theme song


----------



## Gym Bunny

ZEUS said:


> LOL.... NO WAY did I have the doll.  :laugh: but I remember that annoying theme song


You had the doll? Wow, never realised you were so in touch with your feminine side Zeus sugar! I remember Jem....and now I have the theme tune in my head too!

Claire...wine and chocolate....mmmmmm. Late night trip to 24hour garage me thinks. :rockon:

I WILL sort out the diet...just not today.


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> frikkin ace leg workout..1st set to failure sounds interesting..i might give it a go.
> 
> Keep up the good work x


Thanks Jon - pain was not too bad today - thought would be having mega doms but other than the calves, its not too bad [but then 120kg would do that to a girl....]

Lets have a diary update soon Jon :thumb:


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> I'm sound thanks - today at least LOL..
> 
> Nursed a very bad hangover all of yesterday
> 
> today - sunbed then Delts / Traps and tri's laters...
> 
> Followed by a friend's BDay BBQ later *WOOHOO*


Mick, dont drink - its very naughty and you deserve hangovers :nono: :nono: :nono:

*not jealous at all*


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> :laugh: Just noticed that you quoted me in your sig.....LMAO


Could not help but adopt it - it was so cute ...so unlike the owner :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> View attachment 25469
> 
> 
> haha made you smile   :lol:
> 
> training looks like its going well sweetie......keep it up :thumb: ,
> 
> you can see a difference in you pics as it is, and you seem really dedicated to acheiving what you want..........
> 
> I however am just opening up some wine..........back to the gym and diet tomorrow for me.............yiiipppeeeee :bounce: :bounce: I am going to make the most of tonight though......wheres the chocolate gone...pmsl


Someone put my rudie pic on the album cover ........................ :whistling: :confused1: :whistling: I have rectified this now as it is a bit of an anticlimax to see the film in full before the trailer 

I AM DEDICATED ....want pointy bahoobies and bottom to rest pints on and biceps to hang out of my shiny new car [will buy the car when I have the biceps....in line with my pathetic little lumps at the moment, I have a banger]

WINE - CLAIRE - WITHOUT ME - I am coming to visit & dragging your little be-hind to the gym and making you squat....

then we can have wine and chocolate and fight Horda :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> preferred barbie as jem had big feet.....lol :lol: :lol:


Do you really prefer Barbie to Jem ????

I prob have got bigger feet but I have a great personality :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Someone put my rudie pic on the album cover ........................ :whistling: :confused1: :whistling: I have rectified this now as it is a bit of an anticlimax to see the film in full before the trailer 

I AM DEDICATED ....want pointy bahoobies and bottom to rest pints on and biceps to hang out of my shiny new car [will buy the car when I have the biceps....in line with my pathetic little lumps at the moment, I have a banger]

:lol: :lol::lol:You have such a way with words! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

I only speaketh the truth


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Someone put my rudie pic on the album cover ........................ :whistling: :confused1: :whistling: I have rectified this now as it is a bit of an anticlimax to see the film in full before the trailer
> 
> I AM DEDICATED ....want pointy bahoobies and bottom to rest pints on and biceps to hang out of my shiny new car [will buy the car when I have the biceps....in line with my pathetic little lumps at the moment, I have a banger]
> 
> WINE - CLAIRE - WITHOUT ME - I am coming to visit & dragging your little be-hind to the gym and making you squat....
> 
> then we can have wine and chocolate and fight Horda :thumb:


This is pure class LQ! Can see why you are the Bronze Queen. Going to look at your pics now. How're the DOMS today?


----------



## clairey.h

love the new sig...............lol :lol: :lol: :thumb:

makes you really stand out.......you can thank me whenever:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> love the new sig...............lol :lol: :lol: :thumb:
> 
> makes you really stand out.......you can thank me whenever:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Hokey cokey - Today was cardio only [after leg and back busting session on Sunday its all I can cope with anyway]

75 mins total

10 mins bike

65 mins treadmill - ran 5 miles at good hard pace then walked the rest of the time

Deadlifts for fun - just 2 sets of 30kg - 1 set of 15, 1 set of 10

Was really very hungry so had to leave and have PWO shake at this point

Having pesto chicken with spinach & pine nuts tonight - might even have some wholewheat pasta with it, breaking my no carbs after 4 rule - think I need the energy

Had KFC for the 1st time in my whole life last night - was wickeeeed


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> This is pure class LQ! Can see why you are the Bronze Queen. Going to look at your pics now. How're the DOMS today?


Huh :confused1: thanks Lys - I ache all over but nice ache apart from might have some groin strain which is def not good :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

mmmmmmmmm, lady + deadlifting = hot


----------



## Jem

:blush: :blush: aw shucks


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Hokey cokey - Today was cardio only [after leg and back busting session on Sunday its all I can cope with anyway]
> 
> 75 mins total
> 
> 10 mins bike
> 
> 65 mins treadmill - ran 5 miles at good hard pace then walked the rest of the time
> 
> Deadlifts for fun - just 2 sets of 30kg - 1 set of 15, 1 set of 10
> 
> Was really very hungry so had to leave and have PWO shake at this point
> 
> Having pesto chicken with spinach & pine nuts tonight - might even have some wholewheat pasta with it, breaking my no carbs after 4 rule - think I need the energy
> 
> Had KFC for the 1st time in my whole life last night - was wickeeeed


bloody hell woman...loadsa cardio!!!!

deadlifts for fun:confused1:....you sicko!!!!

hunger,hope your listening to your body...actually no dont listen to it,tell it...routine,routine,routine!!!!

KFC...Mmmmm i'm so bloody hungry now,guess you gotta have those cheat days...leg n breast,nice...i meant KFC!!!

damn i broke,that counts to my 0.5% of this weeks smut!!!

ooops forgot my manners,how do you do miss,did you see my public apology on your public profile?

and i do stand corrected and i say...jem,you are doing so damn well...you got such great genes,your gonna be such a force to be reckoned with...watch out boys this lady is on a mission and she'll be pushing n pulling weights heavier than you soon...gonna kick asss with your finished physique too!!!!!

see,hows that...cant moan at me now...your still my fav tr...ahem,cough,cough:lol:!!!!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> bloody hell woman...loadsa cardio!!!!
> 
> deadlifts for fun:confused1:....you sicko!!!!
> 
> hunger,hope your listening to your body...actually no dont listen to it,tell it...routine,routine,routine!!!!
> 
> KFC...Mmmmm i'm so bloody hungry now,guess you gotta have those cheat days...leg n breast,nice...i meant KFC!!!
> 
> damn i broke,that counts to my 0.5% of this weeks smut!!!
> 
> ooops forgot my manners,how do you do miss,did you see my public apology on your public profile?
> 
> and i do stand corrected and i say...jem,you are doing so damn well...you got such great genes,your gonna be such a force to be reckoned with...watch out boys this lady is on a mission and she'll be pushing n pulling weights heavier than you soon...gonna kick asss with your finished physique too!!!!!
> 
> see,hows that...cant moan at me now...your still my fav tr...ahem,cough,cough:lol:!!!!


Bullocks antnee, you just cannot believe that a woman can have such great genetics thats your problem.....just come around here causing trouble when everyone else is so damn nice to me .......I have met your sort before and they were put over my knee and spanked as well :confused1: that will not have the desired affect - that is so not working - erm .....they had their skinny asses kicked as well .....

Well anyway s'pose should accept the compliments as they come these days - so cheers

And yes I need to do the cardio so :tongue:

And yes did have pesto chicken for tea so thats me full up - happy !

x


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Bullocks antnee, you just cannot believe that a woman can have such great genetics thats your problem.....just come around here causing trouble when everyone else is so damn nice to me .......I have met your sort before and they were put over my knee and spanked as well :confused1: that will not have the desired affect - that is so not working - erm .....they had their skinny asses kicked as well .....
> 
> Well anyway s'pose should accept the compliments as they come these days - so cheers
> 
> And yes I need to do the cardio so :tongue:
> 
> And yes did have pesto chicken for tea so thats me full up - happy !
> 
> x


eat my poo poo jemima...where's big ted and little ted!!!!

i'll beeeeleeeeeeeve it when i see...me trouble maker,shut up you moany old git,gimme your dinner money and your protein drink,now push off back to the library....you been watching too much grange hill!!!

awwww,thats what i said was you got great genetics,and i even said watch out boys,left out ladies as a comparison...and put you straight up against men...what i gotta do to get some love round here!!!!

put me over your tiny sparrow kneecap and spank me...snap out of it,jem...its just a dream:lol:...

promises,promises...i reckon your ass kicking is like a sitting on the green and having an insect crawl near my bum...yes tickling my bum,you dirty sod...

fer fecks sake...what i gotta do to get a little thanks around here,and your saying you happy,hate to see you in a strop on....hahahahahaha sorry,how could i resist!!!

oh yeah what was you saying from the small corner????

dont forget if you beat me in the chin up contest i'll buy you a tub of your favourite protein...guess you'll be buying for me,thanks already!!!!

:smartass: :innocent:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Could not help but adopt it - it was so cute ...so unlike the owner :lol:


 :crying: :crying: :crying: That hurts

AND you have erased my quote....Double whammy!! My day has just turned to sh1te


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ant...I agree with Jem...deadlifts are FUN!!!!!

I also think Jem you could shift waaaaaay more than 30kg. But, I also agree with Ant, I think you have great genetics and the dedication and training ethic you are displaying, I have no doubt you can compete and do well!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ant...I agree with Jem...deadlifts are FUN!!!!!

I also think Jem you could shift waaaaaay more than 30kg. But, I also agree with Ant, I think you have great genetics and the dedication and training ethic you are displaying, I have no doubt you can compete and do well!


----------



## anabolic ant

Gym Bunny said:


> Ant...I agree with Jem...deadlifts are FUN!!!!!
> 
> I also think Jem you could shift waaaaaay more than 30kg. But, I also agree with Ant, I think you have great genetics and the dedication and training ethic you are displaying, I have no doubt you can compete and do well!


somebody agrees...thankyou kindly dear!!!!


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> :crying: :crying: :crying: That hurts
> 
> AND you have erased my quote....Double whammy!! My day has just turned to sh1te


FPMSL -aah zeus you are like a little puppy .......& then I read something in the AL and I am shocked back to reality ........innocent you :innocent: ?????? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Ant...I agree with Jem...deadlifts are FUN!!!!!
> 
> I also think Jem you could shift waaaaaay more than 30kg. But, I also agree with Ant, I think you have great genetics and the dedication and training ethic you are displaying, I have no doubt you can compete and do well!


I know I could lift heavier if I can do 15 easy reps on 30 but working it up slowly but surely..............just started them [other than SLDL] so wanna make sure that form is perfect before changing up.

Ah thanks for the belief ......training ethic is there .....hopefully rest is true but time will tell :confused1: :thumbup1: :confused1: xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

Good call, but why are you wanting to do such high reps on deadlifts? I'd keep the reps a touch lower and up the weight. Make sure you are resting a good 2minutes between sets too.


----------



## Jem

..........I know just more fun - like a box of pringles - once you pop, you cant stop


----------



## Chris1

Oi. little miss naughty, you heading to the expo yet???


----------



## Jem

*Might do, might not pmsl *, no-one wants to go to this .......definitely not going on me own.........if I can hire a friend I will....


----------



## Jem

today was cardio ....again ........pffft

15 mins stepper

60 mins cardio

3 sets of 30kg deads

simples .....


----------



## Chris1

Simples.

Jeez girl, you're hot and soon to be tanned, there must be people flinging themselves to take you!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> *Might do, might not pmsl *, no-one wants to go to this .......definitely not going on me own.........if I can hire a friend I will....


Jem go and take pics!! If I had known you were going, I would have gone with you!! Boo! Nevermind!


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> FPMSL -aah zeus you are like a little puppy .......& then I read something in the AL and I am shocked back to reality ........innocent you :innocent: ?????? :confused1:


That is all play in the AL.. I am really a sensitive, emotional and friendly guy


----------



## Chris1

ZEUS said:


> That is all play in the AL.. I am really a sensitive, emotional and friendly guy


Can I have your number??


----------



## defdaz

Gym Bunny said:


> Good call, but why are you wanting to do such high reps on deadlifts? I'd keep the reps a touch lower and up the weight. Make sure you are resting a good 2minutes between sets too.


Back-in-the-day, when I was actually quite a good bodybuilder ( :confused1: ) I used to start every back workout with 20-rep deadlifts. I think my best was 180kg for 20 reps. I used to have a good back - not sure if it was the deads or everything else I did but heck they were fun to do! :tongue:

Do you train every day Jem (weights one day, cardio the next type thing)?


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Back-in-the-day, when I was actually quite a good bodybuilder ( :confused1: ) I used to start every back workout with 20-rep deadlifts. I think my best was 180kg for 20 reps. I used to have a good back - not sure if it was the deads or everything else I did but heck they were fun to do! :tongue:
> 
> Do you train every day Jem (weights one day, cardio the next type thing)?


Hi Daz

- they are fun - I dont train everyday although I would if I thought I could get away with it ....gotta have some recovery time though...

I generally have a Monday off [as do leggies Sunday] and sometimes a Saturday - so 5-6 days a week

Weights are 3-4 days and cardio only for 2-3 days

I have recently upped the cardio again as am trying to get more definition :thumb: & cut b/f back

Due to have b/f done again, in March it was 26% - April 19.5% but dreading in case not such a dramatic drop since !!!

Are you coming on Sunday ?

Cheers hun

Emma

x


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Simples.
> 
> Jeez girl, you're hot and soon to be tanned, there must be people flinging themselves to take you!


I am tanned ....and erm - want to go with a friend not a lechy pervert Christopher


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Jem go and take pics!! If I had known you were going, I would have gone with you!! Boo! Nevermind!


See now I would def have gone with WA ...next time I will hold you to it :laugh:


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> That is all play in the AL.. I am really a sensitive, emotional and friendly guy


I believe you zeusy :lol:


----------



## Jem

Today was chesties & bit of shoulders & a bit of cardio too ....

*CG Chest press - 4 plates*

5 sets 12; 12; 10; 8; 5

*Pec Dec - 3 plates *

4 sets 12;10;8;6

*Lateral Raises *

4 sets of 5kg - 12 reps

*Shoulder press for rear delts - like reverse pec dec - 3 plates *

4 sets of 12-15

*Another Shoulder press thingy for delts - 3 plates *

2 sets 12-15

2 mile run for cardio as time restricted so had to make something count in the short time I had

Fastest session in the gym for a while - in and out in an hour ! Had to tell people to speak to me as I trained or p!ss off ....intensive workout man !!!

Oh and abs kill from the crunches I did yesterday - did not even post them up because I thought it was a pathetic half hearted effort .....turns out it is the best abs sesh I have had for a while - they are hard as rocks today - shame they still look sh!t lol


----------



## Chris1

Jem said:


> I am tanned ....and erm - want to go with a friend not a lechy pervert Christopher


excuse me?? That's a bit much.


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> excuse me?? That's a bit much.


I was not referring to you hun OMG I always confuddle peeps - I was talking about the hordes of men you referred to in your previous post :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I would never accuse you of being a lechy pervert !!!


----------



## defdaz

Tsk Emma, going around insulting everyone! :lol: :lol:



> Had to tell people to speak to me as I trained or p!ss off ....intensive workout man !!!


Hmmm sounds like you need to start wearing headphones or something - you are obviously getting very popular!! :thumb:

I'm amazed you dropped 7.5% bf in a month Jem, that's astonishing. :beer: Then again you're really putting the effort in both diet and gym-wise so maybe it's not so much surprising as well-earned! :thumbup1: It's took me 3 or 4 months to do the same. :confused1: :lol:

Not going to make it on Sunday - the 5-a-side thing I've been roped into is an all-day thing apparently. Wish Bob all the best from me - is he in the same class as Graham?

The abs will come, not much longer! :thumbup1:


----------



## anabolic ant

just thought i'd come in late and see how training is going,will write a nice long ass essay tomorrow...but was looking for any chin up training...or you being secret about this...cos you wanna try show up with some secret moves eh????

like i said in WA's journal...i'll let you know what falvour n protein i want now shall i????

chin chiminy,chin chin charooooo...

ok i'm joking,just stuff to get you going...as i know you'll be stropping as soon as you read this!!!!

oh yeah,there will be no strops on the day...i meant straps!!!

or should i allow you ladies the honour,whilst i go with just my grip???

well,like i say...all the way proper chins!!!!

start from an arm straight full hanging position,wide grip...pulling without any jerking or momentum...controlled pull up,with chin up over the bar,not just throwing chin up,the body has to be pulled up to the bar...all controlled,and lowered down controlled.then repeat...for as many as you can...!!!!

was thinking you lot can come up with a starting number,being fair n all,but this should at least be 8-10 reps i think...then plugging away after that to the highest number!!!!!

hehehehehehehe i'm rubbing my hands together,licking my lips and whistling already!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I think you need to be weighted down somehow as the size of your back makes it much easier for you do to them...I can't even do 1 atm.


----------



## Jem

20kg weight as used by the nubile boys in my gym I say !!!


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> 20kg weight as used by the nubile boys in my gym I say !!!


I always use a 20, and Im fat. lol


----------



## Jem

oh yes and the fat b*stards like Pete :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> oh yes and the fat b*stards like Pete :lol: :lol: :lol:


I prefer the term Lard A55:rolleyes:


----------



## Jem

Nonsense you're lovely ....I dont listen to what they say about you:whistling:


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Nonsense you're lovely ....I dont listen to what they say about you:whistling:


Hahahahaha. I bet. lol


----------



## Jem

Pah tried doing a chin today and failed abysmally ............but had just done back, abs and bis so maybe I was just too tired ..... :whistling: :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## PRL

Don't worry. Sure there will be a chin machine at the expo tomorrow. That's if you don't Chicken out.

Failing that, there's a gym just round the corner from the Midlands on Sunday. lol. I'll spot you......


----------



## Chris1

Can you spot me as well mate, my chins are a bag of w*nk as well!


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Pah tried doing a chin today and failed abysmally ............but had just done back, abs and bis so maybe I was just too tired ..... :whistling: :confused1: :whistling:


you mean you didnt do chins to start with on back...its a great warmer upper...i reckon it readies for me for the rest of my back workout!!!!

guessing you taxed your bi's right out to get anything out of em right at the end!!!!

your journal is turning into a tribute to chinning!!!!


----------



## MXD

I bet is you try one fresh you'l get it easy

Nice journo btw


----------



## Jem

Right only on cardio tomorrow so will try them first - if the gym is quiet - or if I can pretend to turn it into a stretching exercise when I fail ...

Thanks MXD - nice of you to pop in & erm nice avvy.....


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Don't worry. Sure there will be a chin machine at the expo tomorrow. That's if you don't Chicken out.
> 
> Failing that, there's a gym just round the corner from the Midlands on Sunday. lol. I'll spot you......


I am deffo wearing my groucho marx nose and glasses with moustache disguise ......... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> you mean you didnt do chins to start with on back...its a great warmer upper...i reckon it readies for me for the rest of my back workout!!!!
> 
> guessing you taxed your bi's right out to get anything out of em right at the end!!!!
> 
> your journal is turning into a tribute to chinning!!!!


I know and I still cannot feckin do them :whistling:

oi - sh!t face - you owe me ........big time :confused1:


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Can you spot me as well mate, my chins are a bag of w*nk as well!


Im sure he will - I will hold your bag for you ...


----------



## Guest

(Your theme song)  TRULY OUTRAGEOUS

Look at me, in a different role

Trying out a brand new part.

Don't you worry baby

I know I'll never have a change of heart!

It's Truly, Truly Outrageous

Truly, truly, truly Outrageous (A fantasy)

Bein' anyone I wanna be,

And on top of it all, you're here with me!

Oh!

It's Truly, Truly Outrageous

Truly, truly, truly Outrageous (A fantasy)

Bein' anyone I wanna be,

And on top of it all, you're here with me!

Oh, oh, (It's truly, truly

Outrageous) You're here with me

(Truly, truly, Truly Outrageous) A fantasy

(It's truly, truly, outrageous) Contagious

And on top of it all, you're here with me

Ooh!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem gets a song.......Dammit! I must be doing something wrong.

Jem you are doing good.....and Ant has a seriously good idea there.


----------



## Jem

Zeus thanks for my song - I remember it well & I think I had pink hair at the time ......yes here I am with my alter ego Jerrica - wow the 80's huh



x


----------



## Jem

Thanks Lys - why are you feeling neglected? I am never online when anybody else is....I feel neglected .....nobody loves moi !!!

I am gonna get some bruises, some hardcore mentality and then everyone will love me more than you................or ....erm perhaps not PMSL

Speak soon

You could always pm

Must trot have some shopping to do !!!

Lots love

Emma


----------



## Jem

Quick write up of yesterday: Friday

This was 5th day of training as have upped cardio [only 2nd day of weights though] so I felt a bit battered and bruised. I have run more than usual this week and most of that has been at sprinting pace so I think it has had an affect on me...as in killed me off.

I get back twinges the more I run and I have felt the burning feeling in my hip again so not good

*Warm up *

15 mins treadmill walking

*Back *

Wide grip pulldowns - 4 plates - 3 sets of 12

Pulley row - 3 plates - 4 sets of 12-15

Back machine press thing that you pull towards you - 3 plates for 3 sets with 12 reps then 1 set of 4 plates for 10 reps

Hyper extensions - 2 sets bw only; 15 reps

Bent over row - 12.5kg - 3 sets per arm with 15 reps [wanted to up to 15kg but DB in use]

*Biceps*

Twisting DB curls - 3.75kg for 3 sets of 15 each arm - v weak today for some reason as normally use 5kgs perhaps bent over rows killed bis as well ?

Cable straight bar d/b curl - 2 sets with 1 plate repping to failure

3 sets of tri pull downs with 2 plates inbetween bi's as waiting for equipment

*Cardio *

15 mins treadmill

5 mins x-trainer

Today will be for cardio and abs only as I dont think I can take much more and I have to do leggies before going to the show tomorrow so I need something left in the tank !


----------



## Jem

A day on the beach sounds fantastic ......in a thong as well you devil !!!

Oh well enjoy *sighs* I'm not bitter

xx


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> I know and I still cannot feckin do them :whistling:
> 
> oi - sh!t face - you owe me ........big time :confused1:


well you cannot give up...also get those biceps hitting more heavier curls etc...slam some heavy barbell bicep curls in too...this may help with chins....plus,you'll have to develop a good grip too...so forearm work after back workouts and bicep workouts!!!!

yes p*ssy knickers...i always owe you...but you aint gotta be so nice about it all the time...ok,ok,ok...i owe you,christ bejeezus(scuse the blasphemy,i know your a good catholic girl,just your halo has fallen well below your ankles:innocent...

owing you...but never owing me...eh?


----------



## Jem

so glad that you now know the score

[a] I am always right

* I am always owed *

*
[c] I am an angel *

*
..................................................*

*
so long as you accept this as fact then we are cool.*

*
Forearm work????????* :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:

*
Me no know about forearm work .........other than the rudie obvious thing ..*


----------



## Jem

*Saturday - cardio *

1 mile run [Max VO2]

treadmill walking for another 30 mins

stepper for 20 mins

treadmill for another 30 mins

Abs - killer crunches mixed with hanging leg raises and oblique twists

That was the lot

PWO shake and chicken bap when got home & now I am here .....


----------



## clairey.h

this is not where I am posting pics of you missy....please return to the bronze thread now.....I dont like to be kept waiting

cant you hear my feet a tapping


----------



## Jem

:blush: :blush:sorry on way mistress


----------



## clairey.h

:stupid: :devil2: :devil2:

ALWAYS WANTED TO USE THAT ONE.................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

thats for making me wait


----------



## Jem

yah cheers claire - thanks for the really technical encouragement you are bandying about today - thanks - boosted my ego no end .......wanted to show you a pic of my new shoe boots from RI but the pic is copyrighted .......they are lovely I am wearing them now .......for the purposes of breaking them in of course.......with me gym stuff .....not quite the look I was aiming for but had to try them on straight away....also got some of those little jelly sandals remember like we wore in the 80's ????? I was so excited I bought some in gladiator stylie ......

Have bought bright pink nail varnish for my toes too ....

Oh and my tan is kicking ass too ....I look so exotic and erotic .....& I used to be conceited but I'm perfect now

xxx


----------



## clairey.h

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

on the subject of retail therpy though I brought a new silk dress from wearhouse, one shoulder short and very colourful......so unlike anything I normally own, but the fella jaw on the floor was a good indication that he liked it.........

but now I need shoes................


----------



## clairey.h

oh and sooo glad that I could be of help in the ego boosting department


----------



## Jem

oooh because you are so sweet and innocent looking - I know the truth though!!!

I am gonna have a look at their site and see if I can guess which one....

bet you look red hot hunny !


----------



## clairey.h

this one.....

but it looks a lot nicer than the picture...............honest

and the best bit was I tried on a 10 and twas to small

so i brought an 8...............and I smiled for the rest of the day.......

until next time I go to try it on and the zip dosnt do up cause Ive been an ickle piggy :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> View attachment 25642
> 
> 
> this one.....
> 
> but it looks a lot nicer than the picture...............honest
> 
> and the best bit was I tried on a 10 and twas to small
> 
> so i brought an 8...............and I smiled for the rest of the day.......
> 
> until next time I go to try it on and the zip dosnt do up cause Ive been an ickle piggy :innocent: :innocent:


you mean 10 was too big you muppet :lol: so you bought an 8

Ah you are a diddy ickle thing arent you ....I was a size 10 once - I looked feckin corpse like .....but I'm a bit taller than you

It looks nice - like an oil slick on the road ----LMAO

The heels I wanted to buy were 5 inches and I thought I would look like a tranny so I put them back......pmsl


----------



## clairey.h

yes you are correct I meant whatever you said.............

I was a 12 this time last year..........and im not skinny by any means so feeling quite good about how its going............

i am 5'5 and I would wear 5inch heels.........lol

4 yes 5 makes it to hard to run...............or walk...............

and it does look nicer than the picture cause I wouldnt have brought it from that............(well i hope it does)

okski now..............kisses mwah mwah mwah


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> *Saturday - cardio *
> 
> 1 mile run [Max VO2]
> 
> treadmill walking for another 30 mins
> 
> stepper for 20 mins
> 
> treadmill for another 30 mins
> 
> Abs - killer crunches mixed with hanging leg raises and oblique twists
> 
> That was the lot
> 
> PWO shake and chicken bap when got home & now I am here .....


woohoo...thats nice to see a run...well done,why walking again,lazy!!!!

i like this too much...i've seen VO2max twice in this board...my kind of fitness level of testing,real fitness coming through...well done em,i knew you had the k-now how!!!



clairey.h said:


> this is not where I am posting pics of you missy....please return to the bronze thread now.....I dont like to be kept waiting
> 
> cant you hear my feet a tapping


did i hear pics?



Jem said:


> yah cheers claire - thanks for the really technical encouragement you are bandying about today - thanks - boosted my ego no end .......wanted to show you a pic of my new shoe boots from RI but the pic is copyrighted .......they are lovely I am wearing them now .......for the purposes of breaking them in of course.......with me gym stuff .....not quite the look I was aiming for but had to try them on straight away....also got some of those little jelly sandals remember like we wore in the 80's ????? I was so excited I bought some in gladiator stylie ......
> 
> Have bought bright pink nail varnish for my toes too ....
> 
> Oh and my tan is kicking ass too ....I look so exotic and erotic .....& I used to be conceited but I'm perfect now
> 
> xxx


now now,you cant be saying you got boosted ego and new boots and no show



clairey.h said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> on the subject of retail therpy though I brought a new silk dress from wearhouse, one shoulder short and very colourful......so unlike anything I normally own, but the fella jaw on the floor was a good indication that he liked it.........
> 
> but now I need shoes................


women n shopping,like drug addicts...you disclose all the details and no shows or is that shoes?


----------



## Jem

you mean you want pics ?

you can have them on Monday ......I will be papping all day long .......

I have been running all feckin week as per instructions of Paul

will go with his training ....feel a difference in what I am doing with him already so going with what works


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> you mean you want pics ?
> 
> you can have them on Monday ......I will be papping all day long .......
> 
> I have been running all feckin week as per instructions of Paul
> 
> will go with his training ....feel a difference in what I am doing with him already so going with what works


i can honestly say in all the journals i read for sports science,running is the best weightloss/fatloss performance tool for overall or total loss!!!!

and there is no better measure of fitness and optimal oxygen uptake in aerobic capacity workouts!!!

a true indicator of fitness!!!!

and sounds like your coming along miss...good news,must be pleasing...

as you say,never a truer word said,going with what works...just gotta get to grips with,ahem,ahem,cough,cough,splutter,your body!!!!!

know yourself lady is what i was smeant,erm no,meant know what your body responds to!!!!


----------



## Jem

NEW SHOES PIC - well best could do on me own ....cannot see whole thing properly


----------



## Jem

well can see more russian shot putters legs than shoes but could not get it at the right height on auto shoot .....but they are lovvverly shoe-boots


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> NEW SHOES PIC - well best could do on me own ....cannot see whole thing properly
> 
> View attachment 25643


your legs are taking shape jem...those vastus lateralis are starting to push out...calves are shaping and general overall shape looks improved miss!!!

BTW,nice shoes,boots indeed!!!

well done...you keep training hard...your progress is quite rapid:thumb:!!!

i'll leave all the pervy remarks for the other chaps!!!


----------



## clairey.h

I thought this was a fitness/ muscle journal

not a nobbley knees contest................pmsl :whistling: :whistling:

dont worry I have you beat hands downs for that............:laugh:

lovely legs hun...........shame though I was looking forward to some shoe action :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

might be popping down to river island on monday..........get me some of them there shoes.......... :thumb: :thumb :

dont worry though not a total clone you can keep your jellys for yourself.............


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> NEW SHOES PIC - well best could do on me own ....cannot see whole thing properly
> 
> View attachment 25643


Shoes?? Oh yeah....the shoes... Missed them the first 5 glances


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> i can honestly say in all the journals i read for sports science,running is the best weightloss/fatloss performance tool for overall or total loss!!!!
> 
> and there is no better measure of fitness and optimal oxygen uptake in aerobic capacity workouts!!!
> 
> a true indicator of fitness!!!!
> 
> and sounds like your coming along miss...good news,must be pleasing...
> 
> as you say,never a truer word said,going with what works...just gotta get to grips with,ahem,ahem,cough,cough,splutter,your body!!!!!
> 
> know yourself lady is what i was smeant,erm no,meant know what your body responds to!!!!


Ok Antnee, well I know that the sprinting feels good - he says to only run for 20 mins max but if i am isolating cardio to non-training days then surely I can do more and not go catabolic ? He seems a bit obsessed with catabolism tbh but being as I am a woman and I have more fat then surely I should be able to do whatever cardio and be ok [other than endurance running] ? I stopped running yesterday because he caught me on the treadmill and told me to keep it short and sweet ........ :confused1: but I was funning :confused1: so he shamed me into walking....plus I was talking too because my friend turned up .......

So how much cardio is too much cardio ?

I am going to post all of this weeks workout and you can tell me whats lacking or too much...ok .....get your reading specs on old man :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Sunday - Legs, Back, Bis and Abs All sets follow a 4-2-4 tempo [4 secs up 2 secs hold & 4 secs back down] slow contracted movements

Leg press, extensions and curls were all performed like a superset thigh workout

Leg Press

2 warm up sets

Leg Exensions

1 working set - 40kgs x 10 reps

Leg Press

2 working sets - 80kgs x 10reps

Lying Leg Curl

2 warm up sets

2 working sets 6 plates x 6 reps; 5 plates x 5 reps

Standing Calf Raise

2 warm up sets

2 working sets: 120kg x 10 reps x 2

*Back *

Pulldowns

2 warm up sets

2 working sets: 3 plates x 8 reps

Deadlifts

2 working sets: 30kgs x 10 reps

*Biceps *

Barbell curl [straight bar]

2 working sets: 7.5kgs x 10 reps

*Abs *

Crunches: 2 sets x 12 reps

Hyperextension Leg raises with oblique killer twist things [felt like Rocky Balboa for 1st set] 2 sets x 12 reps

*Cardio *

30 mins treadmill

*Tuesday *

Cardio only

[after leg and back busting session on Sunday its all I can cope with anyway]

75 mins total

10 mins bike

65 mins treadmill - ran 5 miles at good hard pace then walked the rest of the time

Deadlifts for fun - just 2 sets of 30kg - 1 set of 15, 1 set of 10

*Wednesday *

today was cardio ....again ........pffft

15 mins stepper

60 mins cardio

3 sets of 30kg deads

Abs killer workout

simples .....

*Thursday *

Today was *chesties & bit of shoulders *& a bit of cardio too ....

CG Chest press - 4 plates

5 sets 12; 12; 10; 8; 5

Pec Dec - 3 plates

4 sets 12;10;8;6

Lateral Raises

4 sets of 5kg - 12 reps

Shoulder press for rear delts - like reverse pec dec - 3 plates

4 sets of 12-15

Another Shoulder press thingy for delts - 3 plates

2 sets 12-15

2 mile run for cardio as time restricted so had to make something count in the short time I had

*Friday *

Warm up

15 mins treadmill walking

Back

Wide grip pulldowns - 4 plates - 3 sets of 12

Pulley row - 3 plates - 4 sets of 12-15

Back machine press thing that you pull towards you - 3 plates for 3 sets with 12 reps then 1 set of 4 plates for 10 reps

Hyper extensions - 2 sets bw only; 15 reps

Bent over row - 12.5kg - 3 sets per arm with 15 reps [wanted to up to 15kg but DB in use]

*Biceps *

Twisting DB curls - 3.75kg for 3 sets of 15 each arm - v weak today for some reason as normally use 5kgs perhaps bent over rows killed bis as well ?

Cable straight bar d/b curl - 2 sets with 1 plate repping to failure

3 sets of *triceps *pull downs with 2 plates inbetween bi's as waiting for equipment

*Cardio *

15 mins treadmill

5 mins x-trainer

*Saturday *

*Cardio *

1 mile run [VO2 Max]

treadmill walking for another 30 mins

stepper for 20 mins

treadmill for another 30 mins

[oh forgot sports bra & I know I don't have much bahoobies but would like to keep what I have left slightly above the knees so stopped running&#8230;plus was talking animatedly which burns more cals as we all know &#8230;pmsl

Abs - killer crunches mixed with hanging leg raises and oblique twists

looking at this briefly I think I need to do more triceps as they def got neglected this week....other than that I am open to some criticism !


----------



## defdaz

Amazing effort Jem, very impressed!!

He's right to worry about overtraining and catabolism as you're also on a restricted calorie and carb diet (and natural, of course!). Even during low intensity cardio you'll be burning amino acids and causing damage to the muscles that will need to be repaired and restored.

Multiply this cardio effect and throw in the weight training and the restricted diet and you've got everything you need for over-training. It's a fine line between doing just enough and too much. And it's just as hard to realise.

How are your legs in particular feeling when you start your next cardio session? If they feel fine then I don't think you have anything to worry about but if they're still tired and stiff from the day before or two then you might be doing too much - either cut back a bit or get more rest / massage & stretching or up the diet a bit (or a combination of all three!).

Not sure why you train back and bi's twice yet chest and delts only once too? Not criticising!


----------



## clairey.h

would defo add more tri work.........dont want any bingo wings do we.....lol :lol: :lol: :lol:

tris make up 2/3 of your arm size so I concentrate on them more than bis, infact I hardly train my biceps apart from a few isolation curls as they get worked a lot on my back exercises........I usually do about 5 different exercises for tris, 4 sets of each 10-12 reps whatever I can push out........

apart from that sweetie looking good, as long as you remember what works well for you.........as peoples bodys all respond differently...........120kg leg press impressed..... :thumb: :thumb :

I do 60kg and I hurt like hell today although I did 60 of them so kinda makes up for the less weight :tongue:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Amazing effort Jem, very impressed!!
> 
> He's right to worry about overtraining and catabolism as you're also on a restricted calorie and carb diet (and natural, of course!). Even during low intensity cardio you'll be burning amino acids and causing damage to the muscles that will need to be repaired and restored.
> 
> Multiply this cardio effect and throw in the weight training and the restricted diet and you've got everything you need for over-training. It's a fine line between doing just enough and too much. And it's just as hard to realise.
> 
> How are your legs in particular feeling when you start your next cardio session? If they feel fine then I don't think you have anything to worry about but if they're still tired and stiff from the day before or two then you might be doing too much - either cut back a bit or get more rest / massage & stretching or up the diet a bit (or a combination of all three!).
> 
> Not sure why you train back and bi's twice yet chest and delts only once too? Not criticising!


No not at all Daz your comments are most welcome !!!

This week has been a strange one due to the fact that I was training on a 4 day split previously and the new programme Paul has given me has thrown me as it is whole body in just 2 days with the option to roll back to day one and repeat if I want to.

In error [and with hindsight, hence the reason I pasted the whole week up] I have done back n bis twice....have got legs today with back - but already done it so its all gone to cock!

I have to write all of this up for him anyway so I will see what he says ....although I will deffo lie about the amount of cardio I have done - he says do everyday if you want but only 20 min run !

Cheers Hun

Oh will get pics today

x


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> would defo add more tri work.........dont want any bingo wings do we.....lol :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> tris make up 2/3 of your arm size so I concentrate on them more than bis, infact I hardly train my biceps apart from a few isolation curls as they get worked a lot on my back exercises........I usually do about 5 different exercises for tris, 4 sets of each 10-12 reps whatever I can push out........
> 
> apart from that sweetie looking good, as long as you remember what works well for you.........as peoples bodys all respond differently...........120kg leg press impressed..... :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> I do 60kg and I hurt like hell today although I did 60 of them so kinda makes up for the less weight :tongue:


Cheers Claire - how did you know I would be here - coming back to bronze in a mo!!!!

OMG that makes you TQ [Triceps Queen] - new nickname now adopted...expect to see it above your avvy from now on ....TQ - you know the score ....

Right - expect mahoosive tris effort next week - along with chins [pmsl]

WTF 60 ha ha get you - you monster leg presser !!! xx


----------



## clairey.h

theres no way in hel I could do 120kg I wouldnt be able to get my bum to move form the starting postion........

knicknames that would make you BOS bums of steel


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I thought this was a fitness/ muscle journal
> 
> not a nobbley knees contest................pmsl :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> *This is the funniest comment in my journal so far *
> 
> *You bi-atch *
> 
> *this is why I love you *
> 
> *everyone else is nice [apart from antnee] and you just tell it like it is [paranoia well and truly stoked...they are feckin knobbly...lmfao whilst crying into my knobbles]*
> 
> dont worry I have you beat hands downs for that............:laugh:
> 
> lovely legs hun...........shame though I was looking forward to some shoe action :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *get it today for sure !!!*
> 
> might be popping down to river island on monday..........get me some of them there shoes.......... :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> *Get the ones I could not - you are a short ass - you can get away with it *
> 
> dont worry though not a total clone you can keep your jellys for yourself.............


*will take a pic of these too !*


----------



## clairey.h

looked through the river island website saw your shoes, what were the ones that you wanted to get????????

PMSL i had forgotton the knees comment made myself chuckle all over again............


----------



## defdaz

Great advice TQ! :lol: Bingo wings :lol:

Would be brill if you can get some photos Jem (gym and at the comp - not very demanding am I?)! Thank you! 

How have you got time for the gym today and the comp? Confuzzled (doesn't take much)?


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey sweetie,

Just popping in - lovely shoes! I want them NOW! I know exactly the pair you have - saw them on the website the other week when I was perusing all the shoes I can't afford to buy! *sigh*

Your legs are coming on well sweetie too, look forward to seeing your progress over the next few weeks.

xxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> theres no way in hel I could do 120kg I wouldnt be able to get my bum to move form the starting postion........
> 
> knicknames that would make you BOS bums of steel


I like it a lot - god you are inspired ..... :thumb:

I am the BOS !!!

Look out for the change ...

should I have an ass shot in me avvy then ...erm nope !!!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Great advice TQ! :lol: Bingo wings :lol:
> 
> Would be brill if you can get some photos Jem (gym and at the comp - not very demanding am I?)! Thank you!
> 
> How have you got time for the gym today and the comp? Confuzzled (doesn't take much)?


Gym - 10:30

Shower in gym [bit grimmer than home but hey...] get dressed [new shoes too]

Travel from gym to Comp - 12:00

Will do best on pics front depends how flustered I am rushing aboot x


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey sweetie,
> 
> Just popping in - lovely shoes! I want them NOW! I know exactly the pair you have - saw them on the website the other week when I was perusing all the shoes I can't afford to buy! *sigh*
> 
> Your legs are coming on well sweetie too, look forward to seeing your progress over the next few weeks.
> 
> xxx


Should have flexed them or something perhaps but had to run back as cam on autoshoot and was really trying to get shoes in but dropped cam twice trying to get it low enough and now the lens thingymabobby does not retract anymore - think I broke it - and I have the show today .....making funny mechanical noises - so not good

Cheers Kate

Lots love xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem, you don't have knobbly knees. Your quads are taking shape nicely and look lean. Have a wonderful time at the Expo and take lots and lots of pics!


----------



## Jem

not expo - nabba


----------



## Jem

but will do - sorry inbetween drying hair .....and posting .....so not getting gym for 1030 xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

OK OK...I was having a me-moment! The show!


----------



## Rickski

First time in Jems journal what a read pphheeww.


----------



## Rickski

Ohh and nice legs too Jem, cute knees.


----------



## Jem

Rickski said:


> Ohh and nice legs too Jem, cute knees.


PMSL - as claire so rightly pointed out :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hey thanks for pooping in Ricks - cannot believe this is the first time for you ......... :thumb: dont be a stranger ...


----------



## clairey.h

Rickski said:


> Ohh and nice legs too Jem, cute knees.


what have I started.............kness knees knees knees............you are the bees knees :wub:

now back to picking fault............. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

just wrote a long friggin asssss reply to your dliemma's about cardio jem,put a whole load of nice scientific detail in there to separate the myths from fact and ...it took me friggin ages to write it and it went friggin missing!!!!!

now i am all written out...fcuk it fcuk it fcuk it fcuk it!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> just wrote a long friggin asssss reply to your dliemma's about cardio jem,put a whole load of nice scientific detail in there to separate the myths from fact and ...it took me friggin ages to write it and it went friggin missing!!!!!
> 
> now i am all written out...fcuk it fcuk it fcuk it fcuk it!!!!!!


hmmm proof is in the pudding, ....desert had gone missing .........all talk, no trousers???? :lol:


----------



## Jem

*Sunday Legs *

Leg Extensions

4 x 15,12,10,8 [3 plates]

Oly Bar Squats

3 x 20, 15,12

30kg Squats

1 set 10

Hack Squats

3 x 15 @ 80kg

2 x 10 @ 90kg

I know I can go heavier with these as opposed to normal squats because I have the confidence with the back support on hacks so will do 100kg next week

Leg Curls

3 x 15 @ 4 plates

Standing Calf Raises

2 x 10 @ 140kg

Deads

1 x 8 @ 40kg

1 x 10 @ 30kg

Poor effort but only had 1 hour to do legs, get showered in the gym and go to show, plus people were running about with dreamtan glaze shouting for help, sewing costumes together and generally panicking about not being the correct shade of orange ....it was all a bit manic.

Also there was a right spanner in the leg room texting on the hacks machine so I had to speak to him to get him to move which then gave him the opportunity to try and chat me up ......he has only been coming to the gym for 2 weeks so he is uninitiated and therefore unaware of how scarey I am pmsl

Sesh was not a total failure as I have doms today ....just not as hardcore as I was pysched up for ........


----------



## Jem

Here is a proper pic of my shoes....oh and Avril tshirt...in the pub after the show.....I drank coffee btw so I cannot even use alcohol as an excuse for the manic expression !


----------



## Jem

damn should have flexed me muscles !!!


----------



## Jem

here is another pic [still on the coffee]- me and Mandie - not getting up to any mischief ...honest


----------



## Gym Bunny

OMG you look so cute! At least you don't have a maniacal expression on your face like I always end up doing. Gorgeous shoes and even tho you haven't tensed the muscle the work you've been putting in is obvious.

Fricking amazing hack squats BTW! :rockon:


----------



## Jem

and here are some of our Kirsty who was competing [redhead]- she had a great routine, tainted love by Marilyn Manson music. She was in trained figure but was a bit daft because they had about 9 girls in toned figure and only 2 in trained figure....at least 2 of the girls in toned should have been in trained we thought....not sure why it went like that ....but anyway she came second....

Lighting was very much criticised as you could see all the girls cellulite which considering how hard they have worked just seemed very unfair

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Chris1

Well, I have to say I am a very sad little boy that someone with shoes and legs as hot as yours couldn't come and see me at the Expo :crying:


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> hmmm proof is in the pudding, ....desert had gone missing .........all talk, no trousers???? :lol:


your all boots n no heart miss ice queen!!!!

i'll re-write what i can recall...should be getting paid for this advice...but cos i'm such a nice,sweet,innocent,naive poor boy (but sure plays a mean pinball)...

nice show pics,is that all you took?

nice new avatar...such a cheeky i'm innocent look!!!!


----------



## Jem

Monday - Chest and cardio

Chest Press - 3 x 15, 4 x 8

Pec Dec - 3 x 15, 3 x 8

Incline Flyes - 20lb x15 x 3 sets

CG Bench Press - 5 plates x 10 x 3 plates

Did some lateral raises for fun too - 2.5kg x 15 x 4 sets

30 mins cardio - 20 mins x trainer and 10 mins treadmill


----------



## leafman

Good work outs jem and congrats to your mate for getting up on stage :thumbup1: by the way love u new avvy aswell 

just wanted to quickly put this onto this page to so i can see it eastyier :tongue:










Nice legs :thumbup1:

and pink toe nails :laugh:

looking nice in pic and that is my compliments for the day.

can i come out of kitchen yet :lol:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Good work outs jem and congrats to your mate for getting up on stage :thumbup1: by the way love u new avvy aswell
> 
> just wanted to quickly put this onto this page to so i can see it eastyier :tongue:
> 
> Nice legs :thumbup1:
> 
> and pink toe nails :laugh:
> 
> looking nice in pic and that is my compliments for the day.
> 
> can i come out of kitchen yet :lol:


*PMSL Leaf you are funny - yes you can come out of the kitchen scullion boy - all is forgiven - OMG you could see me pink nail varnish as well ....nothing gets past you ....*


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> *PMSL Leaf you are funny - yes you can come out of the kitchen scullion boy - all is forgiven - OMG you could see me pink nail varnish as well ....nothing gets past you ....*


Of course i notice everything, i was checking u out and im good :thumbup1: :laugh:


----------



## Jem

an expert by all accounts leafy ...........x

now where is all this technical advice I am awaiting on this here muscle forum .....nobody wants to help a girl in need of solid advice ??????

Sh!t site

I am changing to muscletalk


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> an expert by all accounts leafy ...........x
> 
> now where is all this technical advice I am awaiting on this here muscle forum .....nobody wants to help a girl in need of solid advice ??????
> 
> Sh!t site
> 
> I am changing to muscletalk


awwwwwwwwwwww :lol: :lol: i cant giv advice but i can just spam ur journal like u did mine :tongue:

Oh and mayb cheer u up by saying somat like errr u have come along way and look fooking stunning u sexy little thing. Did it work :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Jem

haha lmfao if thats any good ????

gotta love the northerners

we are the fookin best !!!

xx reps leaf reps


----------



## Gym Bunny

Technical advice? Ummmmmmmm.....Never do a long distance drive the day after training legs.

Cycling home after doing legs is also dumb. EEAs help with DOMS but I'm too broke to afford them......Mr Ant? A litte help here please!


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> haha lmfao if thats any good ????
> 
> gotta love the northerners
> 
> we are the fookin best !!!
> 
> xx reps leaf reps


Thanks jem and you would be defo high on my list now :wink: :tt2:


----------



## anabolic ant

Gym Bunny said:


> Technical advice? Ummmmmmmm.....Never do a long distance drive the day after training legs.
> 
> Cycling home after doing legs is also dumb. EEAs help with DOMS but I'm too broke to afford them......Mr Ant? A litte help here please!


erm.... :lol:

i'll get back to you on DOMS!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

anabolic ant said:


> erm.... :lol:
> 
> i'll get back to you on DOMS!!!


I wasn't asking for technical advice re the DOMS I know I gotta keep moving and keep the muscles warm n full o blood and its only when I sit down I ostify.

I was thinking more technical aspects of training.


----------



## anabolic ant

Gym Bunny said:


> I wasn't asking for technical advice re the DOMS I know I gotta keep moving and keep the muscles warm n full o blood and its only when I sit down I ostify.
> 
> I was thinking more technical aspects of training.


sorry my meathead brain is on...i'm still all pumped up but tired now from the gym,kind of aint functioning properly,feeling all nice though!!!


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> an expert by all accounts leafy ...........x
> 
> now where is all this technical advice I am awaiting on this here muscle forum .....nobody wants to help a girl in need of solid advice ??????
> 
> Sh!t site
> 
> I am changing to muscletalk


LMAO!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Please don't go. :crying:


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> sorry my meathead brain is on...i'm still all pumped up but tired now from the gym,kind of aint functioning properly,feeling all nice though!!!


Doh GB - I think he was coming onto you ....did you miss that one :whistling: ...


----------



## Gym Bunny

He was????? :confused1: Nah. Don't think so!


----------



## Jem

Tuesday - Back and Biceps

Warm Up - 1 mile vo2 max run

Pulley Rows - 3 x 15 - 3 plates; 1 x 10 - 4 plates

Reverse Pec Dec thing for rear delts - 3 plates - 3 x 12

Seated Back Machine with chest rest [pull towards you] - 3 x 12 - 3 plates; 1 x 8 - 4 plates

Bent Over Rows - 12kgs - 3 x 15 each arm

Deadlifts - 50 kg [pb] 3 x 10; 6; 8

EDIT: I have developed massive bruises on both knees from deadlifting - when it was starting to burn I rolled the barbell over my knees to get it back down .....it hurts muchly ....ow

Slow 4-2-4 tempo Bicep curls straight bar - 3 x 15;10;8

15 mins run

Calf Raises 130 kg 3 x to failure


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> He was????? :confused1: Nah. Don't think so!


perhaps I'm wrong :lol: :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## clairey.h

leafman said:


> Good work outs jem and congrats to your mate for getting up on stage :thumbup1: by the way love u new avvy aswell
> 
> just wanted to quickly put this onto this page to so i can see it eastyier :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice legs :thumbup1:
> 
> and pink toe nails :laugh:
> 
> looking nice in pic and that is my compliments for the day.
> 
> can i come out of kitchen yet :lol:


pmsl you girl leafman  , checking out the shade of her toes....ohh i say:wacko:


----------



## clairey.h

I did bis and back today as well...............must be fate.......lol

that seems a small amount of cardio for you?????? wheres the 40 mile run.....pmsl


----------



## paul s

hi jem hope to be of assistance in creating your new body


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> pmsl you girl leafman  , checking out the shade of her toes....ohh i say:wacko:


lmao how did u guess was it my womanly shape :lol: i could get a really cool pic were u would think im a girl but this aint the place :laugh:

I just check fit birds out well wot can i say

and nice deads jem congrats on pb :thumbup1: I was giggling thinking what would happen if i done a mile run to warm up pmsl. Id be laid on floor with sick dribbling out side of my mouth no doubt :whistling: weights would be last ting on my mind :laugh:. I can walk far, but cant run for sh1t over distances more than 20 meters and over a back fence 

looking good jem how about few pics :whistling: :cool2:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Tuesday - Back and Biceps
> 
> Warm Up - 1 mile vo2 max run
> 
> Pulley Rows - 3 x 15 - 3 plates; 1 x 10 - 4 plates
> 
> Reverse Pec Dec thing for rear delts - 3 plates - 3 x 12
> 
> Seated Back Machine with chest rest [pull towards you] - 3 x 12 - 3 plates; 1 x 8 - 4 plates
> 
> Bent Over Rows - 12kgs - 3 x 15 each arm
> 
> *Deadlifts - 50 kg [pb] 3 x 10; 6; 8 * :thumb:
> 
> EDIT: I have developed massive bruises on both knees from deadlifting - when it was starting to burn I rolled the barbell over my knees to get it back down .....it hurts muchly ....ow
> 
> Slow 4-2-4 tempo Bicep curls straight bar - 3 x 15;10;8
> 
> 15 mins run
> 
> Calf Raises 130 kg 3 x to failure


Go girl, go girl, go, go, GO!

CONGRATULATIONS on that awesome PB and almost at the very end of your workout too! That is fabulous. I always end up ripping the hell of out my shins so have actually started to wear rugby socks to protect them...yes you can end up banging your knees, but reeally concentrate on keeping the bar near to your body. I find I end up hurting myself more when I get my butt up too high at the start of the lift. Keep your butt lower to start and really control the descent to avoid injuring the knees more!

Suggest you stick DL at the start of your routine. Also I'd keep reps to about 6 as form tends to start going after this point.


----------



## PRL

paul s said:


> hi jem hope to be of assistance in creating your new body


See Jem. A Current British Champ here to help you. You lucky girl you.

Paul, help her perform a chin up for me mate.

Pete


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> hi jem hope to be of assistance in creating your new body


Ha :lol: Now there is a surprise - they say the quiet ones are the worst Paul!

Have to say I was inspired by the show on Sunday which was the whole purpose in me attending. Thought it might make me realise what a daft idea it all was....but erm no.

I am grateful for all the help I can get Paul so see you in the gym!!

Cheers

Emma


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> See Jem. A Current British Champ here to help you. You lucky girl you.
> 
> Paul, help her perform a chin up for me mate.
> 
> Pete


 :lol: Well you did not manage it !!!


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> :lol: Well you did not manage it !!!


Oh them be fighting word.

I drove past last night was going to see if you were in.

Just you wait CC. lol


----------



## Jem

Sh!t ......I should just shut up now - I dont know when to stop ............I so nearly went for 7 to do some extra cardio as well!

I would have cried honestly:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Sh!t ......I should just shut up now - I dont know when to stop ............I so nearly went for 7 to do some extra cardio as well!
> 
> I would have cried honestly:thumb:


Jem take advantage of all these experienced trainers clammering to help you master the chin up. I just get looked at like a freak and have people giggle and mutter "verrückt Englanderinn" :crying:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem take advantage of all these experienced trainers clammering to help you master the chin up. I just get looked at like a freak and have people giggle and mutter "verrückt Englanderinn" :crying:


Mmmm you have not seen me trying to do a chin though Lys - I have NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO upper body strength and I weigh like 32 stone :whistling: & no I am not fishing for compliments .........its the truth ...harsh but fair ......do not think I will ever be able to do them - I will blame long legs


----------



## Gym Bunny

32stone my ass. If you weigh that then I weigh 50stone.

You will crack them. I WILL crack them and then we can both go up yours at Mr Ant. :lol:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> 32stone my ass. If you weigh that then I weigh 50stone.
> 
> You will crack them. I WILL crack them and then we can both go up yours at Mr Ant. :lol:


yeah might need to be a tad leaner before I can actually do it though - its pathetic really .........I am ashamed of myself :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> yeah might need to be a tad leaner before I can actually do it though - its pathetic really .........I am ashamed of myself :whistling:


Yeah me too! It's my butt preventing me. :lol:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah me too! It's my butt preventing me. :lol:


LMFAO - I want it !!!


----------



## Jem

Wednesday

*Shoulders, triceps, abs and cardio *

Was supposed to be just cardio but then warmed up and remembered that I had not done triceps so did them, then a bit of shoulders...oh have lost my programme from Paul and am a bit all over the place

I know I am supposed to do just 2 for delts - one of which is lateral raises ....and just ....oh feck cannot remember - will look for it

So:

1 mile vo2 max run

Triceps dips [bw only] - 4 sets of 10

Triceps pulldowns with straight bar - 2 plates - 3 x 12, 10, 8 [hurts]

WG Lat pulldowns - 3 plates for 3 x 12, 10, 8 then 4 plates for 1 x 6 I think

Shoulder Press - 1 plate [for some reason, this really, really hurts] - 3 x 10, 8, 8

Shoulder thing like reverse pec dec - 3 plates - 3 x 8 [weak here too]

Crunches - 4-2-4 tempo - 3 sets of 12 [hurts]

Cardio was 20 mins x-trainer then 1 mile walk at HR fat burning pace

Erm looking at this I was slightly sh!t today - perhaps I need some rest ?

Will do pure cardio tomorrow

Everything points to short and sweet with high intensity so going to do this the right way ....

Will post diet up as well


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Well done on your deads lady!!

You girlies will both nail the chins! I did it last year within my first 4 months of decent consistant weight training and you chicks are way lighter than I was/am and at present very much more dedicated than me! I have every faith in you! Plus there is no way Mr Ant can beat us all in this little comp - he keeps talking about me sitting in a little corner - no way is that going to happen!


----------



## Jem

I am not competing with anyone at this stage ffs !!!!

Just to be able to do 2 with correct form would be good ......instead I feel like a huge lump when I cannot pull my own weight so it puts me off doing it .....anyway this is becoming an obsession - I thought I would concentrate on lat pulldowns and getting leaner before I try again ...then I might surprise myself.

Have set a new goal date for October ....will aim to have progressed further by this point and perhaps do a few chins !

Short term goal is to nail new programme and nail diet so that I am preparing foods in advance - the shorter intense programme should aid in this as I will have more time on my hands. Also still need to sort rolling road out [need some spoke or another for back wheel of my racer so it can fit on] and then I can do morning cardio to cut fat quicker !


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> I am not competing with anyone at this stage ffs !!!!
> 
> Just to be able to do 2 with correct form would be good ......instead I feel like a huge lump when I cannot pull my own weight so it puts me off doing it .....anyway this is becoming an obsession - I thought I would concentrate on lat pulldowns and getting leaner before I try again ...then I might surprise myself.
> 
> Have set a new goal date for October ....will aim to have progressed further by this point and perhaps do a few chins !
> 
> Short term goal is to nail new programme and nail diet so that I am preparing foods in advance - the shorter intense programme should aid in this as I will have more time on my hands. Also still need to sort rolling road out [need some spoke or another for back wheel of my racer so it can fit on] and then I can do morning cardio to cut fat quicker !


Nothing wrong with a little comp for motivation to be able to do them jem :thumbup1: and just my humble opinion but noticed u were weaker on shoulders than other things and u say it hurts. Try get your shoulders stronger along with increasing weight on lat pull downs. Keep doin deads like u are and you will do a chin up in no time hun. :thumbup1: Over all strength will get you doin them if in doubt. And obviously bringing ur weight down will help but no reason u shouldnt be able to do them as u are if u just keep at it. Strength is key i reckon.

Thats just my opinion thow and as u no i no nothing at all :lol: 

I have faith you will do then soon. By the way are you doin them? meaning why dont you get someone to help you do some to get used to feeling your weight and least try. Just a thought lol.

edited ... just to add that if i was within distance of you i would offer my services to help heave ur @rse up and down with my hands hahaha anything to help a freind and all that carry on pmsl ohh and were is all this fat your on about eh dont think so not like u say lol


----------



## defdaz

Hey Emma, just popping in to see how to write proper workout reviews again!  :lol:

Can't believe you've lost Paul's workout plan, that thing should be framed and prayed to each morning!

The chinning thing - you'll get there, I promise. When I first started training I couldn't do a single chin up. In fact I had a chin up bar at home and I put a big bucket under it so that I could raise myself up to the top of the rep and then just lower myself down, doing a negative. Over the months and years I got stronger and stronger until I could do 25 strict reps (wide-grip chin ups) with a 20kg plate hanging between my legs at about 17 stones. If I can do it then you most certainly can!

Have you had a week off or anything the last few months? Sometimes it's good to give the body a rest - cycle your training and intensity etc.


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> I am not competing with anyone at this stage ffs !!!!
> 
> Just to be able to do 2 with correct form would be good ......instead I feel like a huge lump when I cannot pull my own weight so it puts me off doing it .....anyway this is becoming an obsession - I thought I would concentrate on lat pulldowns and getting leaner before I try again ...then I might surprise myself.
> 
> Have set a new goal date for October ....will aim to have progressed further by this point and perhaps do a few chins !
> 
> Short term goal is to nail new programme and nail diet so that I am preparing foods in advance - the shorter intense programme should aid in this as I will have more time on my hands. Also still need to sort rolling road out [need some spoke or another for back wheel of my racer so it can fit on] and then I can do morning cardio to cut fat quicker !


You taking a break from the gym?????????

Cos I'm sure you said by *October *you might be able to do a few chins.

Keep doing them and I promise within a two to three weeks you will see an improvement. Your upper body strength will come......... promise. :bounce:


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> You taking a break from the gym?????????
> 
> Cos I'm sure you said by *October *you might be able to do a few chins.
> 
> Keep doing them and I promise within a two to three weeks you will see an improvement. Your upper body strength will come......... promise. :bounce:


Hmm cannot see it somehow myself....I am bad tempered enough when I have a recovery day never mind a week ......all would be begging me to go.... :thumb:

Yes I think October is a reasonable timescale - just in time for the show ....its not keeping doing them Pete...its starting them - I was reading about them last night ffs

This obsession is taking over .....PMSL


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Nothing wrong with a little comp for motivation to be able to do them jem :thumbup1: and just my humble opinion but noticed u were weaker on shoulders than other things and u say it hurts. Try get your shoulders stronger along with increasing weight on lat pull downs. Keep doin deads like u are and you will do a chin up in no time hun. :thumbup1: Over all strength will get you doin them if in doubt. And obviously bringing ur weight down will help but no reason u shouldnt be able to do them as u are if u just keep at it. Strength is key i reckon.
> 
> Thats just my opinion thow and as u no i no nothing at all :lol:
> 
> *No Leaf what you say makes sense - stop putting yourself down please* :laugh:
> 
> I have faith you will do then soon. By the way are you doin them? meaning why dont you get someone to help you do some to get used to feeling your weight and least try. Just a thought lol.
> 
> *Too scared to ask someone to lumber themselves with me pmsl - would feel like a right fat get * :lol:
> 
> edited ... just to add that if i was within distance of you i would offer my services to help heave ur @rse up and down with my hands hahaha anything to help a freind and all that carry on pmsl ohh and were is all this fat your on about eh dont think so not like u say lol


*re the edit : I thought it was a bit clean and technical !!!!*


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem....I am trying to save up to buy some bands, because you can loop these over a chinup bar and they take some of your weight so you can really concentrate on form and getting the right muscles activated for the chinup. I know a bit part of why I can't do them is that I try and use my arms to do the chin up, rather than my back.

Considering how awesome your gym is I'm sure someone has bands there.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Hey Emma, just popping in to see how to write proper workout reviews again!  :lol:
> 
> *Its been that long Daz....shame on you *
> 
> Can't believe you've lost Paul's workout plan, that thing should be framed and prayed to each morning!
> 
> *sssshhh - dont stir it up mate ....you will get me into trouble *
> 
> The chinning thing - you'll get there, I promise. When I first started training I couldn't do a single chin up. In fact I had a chin up bar at home and I put a big bucket under it so that I could raise myself up to the top of the rep and then just lower myself down, doing a negative. Over the months and years *.....ahem years....years......this concerns me - I will be 40 at this rate ....who wants to see a 40 yr old woman doing chins *
> 
> *lmao*
> 
> I got stronger and stronger until I could do 25 strict reps (wide-grip chin ups) with a 20kg plate hanging between my legs at about 17 stones. If I can do it then you most certainly can!
> 
> Have you had a week off or anything the last few months? Sometimes it's good to give the body a rest - cycle your training and intensity etc.


* erm no that would kill me - or rather I would kill others *


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem....I am trying to save up to buy some bands, because you can loop these over a chinup bar and they take some of your weight so you can really concentrate on form and getting the right muscles activated for the chinup. I know a bit part of why I can't do them is that I try and use my arms to do the chin up, rather than my back.
> 
> Considering how awesome your gym is I'm sure someone has bands there.


its not that bleedin awesome ....its a factory unit !!! pmsl - erm what are the bands called ? And yes I try and pull up with my arms - how do you pull with your back ffs ......any youtube clips cannot be viewed at the moment btw !

MMMM mayhaps this is what I am doing wrong


----------



## Gym Bunny

GIve me a few mins and I'll post some links.

EDIT: This T-Nation thread has advice on how to use the bands.

Mate of mine jsut ordered his bands from Absolute Gold you can also get them from Pullum Sports.

You need a 41" band for pullup assistance. Beginners kit should be fine.


----------



## LittleChris

Try and think of it as pulling through your elbows.

Difficult to explain without a demonstration but hold your hands above your head and squeeze your shoulder blades together whilst bringing your hands down (end at a 90degree angle with forearm and upper arm)

That is the sort of movement you should be aiming for.

Can't you ask somebody to help you? When you are struggling a little push on the bottom will work wonders


----------



## Jem

Thanks for the input Little Chris - Basic lat pulldown movement then ....and someone to push from the bottom

Gonna grab a girl in the gym today then if I can find one

Cheers


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm looking for bands as well at the moment - not quite sure how I'll manage to loop them round the bar and my legs without falling over but they are meant to really help!

If I am on the assist machine wuth the right amount of counter resistance I can feel feel my butt, core and back working together to help pull me up and lower me down without so much emphasis on my arms, but most of this fgoes stright out the window when it comes to properly shifting my weight!


----------



## Gym Bunny

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm looking for bands as well at the moment - not quite sure how I'll manage to loop them round the bar and my legs without falling over but they are meant to really help!
> 
> If I am on the assist machine wuth the right amount of counter resistance I can feel feel my butt, core and back working together to help pull me up and lower me down without so much emphasis on my arms, but most of this fgoes stright out the window when it comes to properly shifting my weight!


Sorry, WA I posted links on the previous page LINK!

I'll dig up some more stuff later today!


----------



## Jem

We dont have one of those posh machines WA ....oh well we plod on regardless .....one day .......cannot try today as did shoulders yesterday and really hit rear delts hard ...not sure what I hit them with but not complaining ......although I ache


----------



## LittleChris

Jem said:


> Thanks for the input Little Chris - Basic lat pulldown movement then ....and someone to push from the bottom
> 
> Gonna grab a girl in the gym today then if I can find one
> 
> Cheers


Esentially.

Another way to strengthen yourself on this exercise would be to get yourself to the top postion from a bench, and slowly lower yourself. Get back to the top, and repeat.

Good luck either way, you will be able to do a chin-up soon and a few months down the line you will be the envy of all the other gym ladies when you are swinging on those bars like a monkey :thumb:


----------



## Jem

LittleChris said:


> Esentially.
> 
> Another way to strengthen yourself on this exercise would be to get yourself to the top postion from a bench, and slowly lower yourself. Get back to the top, and repeat.
> 
> Good luck either way, you will be able to do a chin-up soon and a few months down the line you will be the envy of all the other gym ladies when you are swinging on those bars like a monkey :thumb:


Cheers Chris - monkey is a lot better than the donkey I look at the moment :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Cheers Chris - monkey is a lot better than the donkey I look at the moment :laugh:


Well I look like a sloth.....just hanging around! :lol:


----------



## Jem

That is the problem - your form is all wrong Lys ....:laugh:


----------



## Natural1

Hi Jem.

Have you ever tried *rack chins*? These are an excellent way to improve your vertical pulling strength to body weight ratio. You can add weight by getting someone to place a plate on your lap as you progress.


----------



## Jem

Oh thanks Natural - I will have a look when logged on home pc - youtube restricted on works ....cheers mate !


----------



## anabolic ant

blimey...aint been here for a coupla days...and it turns into whinging and whining about ways to get 1 rep out of a chin up,tsk,tsk!!!!!

ok a few simple things,upper body strength,many women,sorry to generalise,but i am going to,take the flack in a bit...many women lack upper body strength to match their lower,also in men yes but because of the predominant hormones and difference of muscle fibre types etc etc etc...we are able to change this quicker than a lady....

so i would recommend,grip strength exercises,forearms strengthening exercise,bicep strength increases,also try heavying up your lat pulldowns,and most of all giving yourself the right frame of mind and psychology...a,yes i can attitude,or i will do this no matter what type outlook!!!!

so get to it,stop feeling sorry for your sorry a*ses and get to work!!!!

oh and especially for you jem,how are you...hope your feeling ok...i can be bothered and will have something up here in a bit,ok!!!!!

so get up there...


----------



## Natural1

Jem said:


> Oh thanks Natural - I will have a look when logged on home pc - youtube restricted on works ....cheers mate !


No probs. They are basically chins but with your legs raised so their weight is taken out of the equation, as one progresses you add plates on your lap and eventually full body weight chins are possible.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem, maybe you can see this vid on the work computer (not youtube): Horizontal rows


----------



## Natural1

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem, maybe you can see this vid on the work computer (not youtube): Horizontal rows


Yep, those are excellent too.


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Ok Antnee, well I know that the sprinting feels good - he says to only run for 20 mins max but if i am isolating cardio to non-training days then surely I can do more and not go catabolic ? He seems a bit obsessed with catabolism tbh but being as I am a woman and I have more fat then surely I should be able to do whatever cardio and be ok [other than endurance running] ? I stopped running yesterday because he caught me on the treadmill and told me to keep it short and sweet ........ :confused1: but I was funning :confused1: so he shamed me into walking....plus I was talking too because my friend turned up .......
> 
> So how much cardio is too much cardio ?
> 
> I am going to post all of this weeks workout and you can tell me whats lacking or too much...ok .....get your reading specs on old man :thumb:


here you go...this is basically what went missing...you better read this and owe me my reps for it!!!!

Well i don't think you'll be going into catabolism if you are well fed...meaning,if you are feeding regularly,then there is no reason you will be going into the bodybuilders meaning of catabolism!!!

Catabolism is loosely thrown about term in bodybuilding,but it is a scientific term...and catabolism broken down,means making big molecules in to smaller molecules...the opposite is anabolism,is making small molecules into big molecules....so we are talking glycolysis,ATP production many many processes come under this term!!!!

Catabolism as a process which is pretty much a constant turnover in the body,involved in many processes happening all the time,within the body...it is not just a bodybuilding term thrown about by bodybuilders just related to muscle breakdown or something related!!!!!

Catabolism will not happen to you in this sense...you have a muscle glycogen and about 75-100grams of liver glycogen as reserves...and this is not always used up...although there are periods where the body is more prone to looking for fuels!!!!Almost certainly if you haven't fed regularly,and then gone into the gym for a gruelling lengthy workout then the body will be looking for energy sources!!!

The heirachy is carbohydratess are used first,then fats...then very lastly this would be muscle tissue...in the form of glucneogenesis!!!

But as it stands...you are right in saying that you only run for 20 mins on non anaerobic training days, and i think many would agree that this is ok,i mean plus/minus a couple of minutes is amount of time is where beta-oxidation will be taking place...and i would say this involves lipolysis the breakdown of fat stored in fat cells...so beta oxidation is the process of where fatty acids in turn end up in the krebs cycle and end product is energy in the form of ATP yield which is different for different substrates (unsaturated fatty acids,peroxisomes etc etc from NADH/FADH2/acetyl CoA so you could say your body has sufficient funds to sustain you without going into catabolism,say like a child in Africa or india...who are at the state of total malnutrition catabolism of any substrate the body can utilise for movement!!!!

As this is cardio...i know of people whom compete who spend 3 times this amount of time on cardio per day twice a day even,with almost minute amounts of energy ingested...and their extreme dieting and low bodyfat levels bring them much more in this catabolic state that most refer to you!!!

Another aspect is you said you being a woman...so yes...mans body and views will differ to a womans...a females predominant hormone is oestrogen...so yes,you are right in saying you will have more fat energy stores to burn...women do have a tendancy to store fat on hips,bums,thighs and abdominal area(which i have to say makes a woman,but i'll keep my views to myself,ahem)...so you may get a testosteroned view coming at you which is quite easily conflicted and can be mixed up with what is actually the view you need!!!

Yes a man has the ability to gain muscle more easily because of their predominant hormone testosterone,so after puberty the distribution of muscle tissue and types of tissue is different....so more liberal thinking is needed,because there are differences,even though the physiological function is the same...the predominant hormones are the differences and give these slow chemical messengers different messages for the DNA to make different proteins,RNA molecules through translation and transcription through sequencing of A/C/G/T(not going into depth with ligases and polymerases,cos i'm going right off at a tangent here already)...

But these make the outcome different between male and female to cut it short so distribution of fats or adipose tissue is therefore different...so you make a fair point that catabolism is pretty much a distant thing here in the sense of bodybuilding for yourself at your level(no disrespect)!!!!

This brings me into my next point,which i spoke on earlier,if you are feeding your body correctly small regular meals...then your body will be in quite a nice homeostatic level,regular small meal say every 2,2 ½,3 hours will stave off any of the bodies needs to turn into itself...unless you are in a very starved state where liver and muscle glycogen have been used up,i.e going down the hierarchy to muscle tissue...because even dietary carbohydrates if eating an hour or so previous to workout may be still be utilised for energy first!!!!

Plus regular meals will put you into a nice metabolic boosted state,with low levels of insulin fluctuations/spikes...a constant flow of nutrients will keep you in a anabolic state and times of extra energy intakes maybe before and after heavy long anaerobic workouts and maybe extended aerobic type workouts!!!

But i dont think you will be hitting this bodybuilding version of catabolism...in fact i think you need to be in a negative energy balance to rid the body of excess energy stores,if this is your goal of stripping fat(this is pretty much rule no.1 common sense)slightly less calorific intake for the body to use excess storage as fuel...but increasing muscle mass will increase your BMR anyway,so less needed as you go along for too much cardio,but important to keep this up!!!

I think it does come back to nutrition,if there is a constant flow of nutrients...5-8 meals a day as oppose to 2-3 meals a day will suffice!!!

Another tangent...analogy is if you eat like a pig,you will ultimately end up looking like a pig,graze like a cow,eating small amounts throughout the day,become lean big and not so called catabolic!!!!

So if your eating a good breakfast(breaking the fast,fuelling up),then say a mid morning meal,then lunch,mid afternoon meal,dinner,then and evening something...cannot see your body trying to turn for alternatives,no catabolism in the BB'ing sense!!!

I could see for example see where a pre-contest bodybuilder who could advise and say about catabolism,because this is because they maybe very near this state constantly because of the negative energy balance inflicted...but as you are not pre-contest and are just getting into the flow of things and finding whats what i'd say...your cool to do 20mins...even 20mins may be too little...but try not to fall into the trap of stripping fat and trying to obtain muscle mass at the same time unless you are taking some choice chemical enhancements!!!!!

Running is a great overall tried and tested whole body weightloss tool,i've actually seen tests and read many sports science papers about the best effective cardio type weightloss activity....running is good...also,it is a good weightbearing exercise too,as well as weightlifting for bone density increase,of course i'm talking minute micrometres here,but nonetheless!!!!

Anyway...catabolism...i'd say you are in the region of well safe...maybe somewhere down the line...you may want to worry about this...just stay in a well fed state if you wanna be anabolic,but in the same breath,your trying to strip fat so a negative energy balance is needed...some evidence is here that provides good scientific based knowledge for you to base your own decisions on...i would say be your own judge,because nobody will know you better than yourself!!!!


----------



## Natural1

Nice post anabolic ant. Do you include any running as a form of cardio yourself?


----------



## anabolic ant

Natural1 said:


> Nice post anabolic ant. Do you include any running as a form of cardio yourself?


yep,running is in my heart...love it...even when at heavier times...i do it,always as a warm up too!!!!

i see the bigger 18stone+ chaps on elipticals and bikes,but cannot see why they do not run...i'm not too far off this weight...just gotta keep on keeping on....good habits die harder i guess!!!


----------



## Natural1

anabolic ant said:


> yep,running is in my heart...love it...even when at heavier times...i do it,always as a warm up too!!!!
> 
> i see the bigger 18stone+ chaps on elipticals and bikes,but cannot see why they do not run...i'm not too far off this weight...just gotta keep on keeping on....good habits die harder i guess!!!


Ever tried GPP eg sled pulling?

And do you ever feel that running has ever hampered your lifts?


----------



## Jem

Sooooo Antnee, thanks for taking the time again....it is appreciated - only took me 3 hours to read & absorb.... :blink:

Summary:

- I need to eat more - upping complex carbs a bit

- do running/cardio on non-training days for max of what 45 mins/60 mins max ?

- a.m. cardio on empty stomach when I can

My weights sessions are as per Paul's programme so will not discuss them because they are in hand & due to recent confusion I am going to listen to just one person on this.

As it stands I think you are both of the opinion that the training should be short & sweet and heavier than it has been previously.

Sorry to break your heavily scientific explanation down into that :ban:you are a scientific clever clogs but I am following you honest...

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :


----------



## Gym Bunny

Natural1 said:


> Ever tried GPP eg sled pulling?


ANd I just went green with envy. Would looooove to have access to a sled. Oh for a proper gym. *GB wanders off grumbling to herself*


----------



## Natural1

Gym Bunny said:


> ANd I just went green with envy. Would looooove to have access to a sled. Oh for a proper gym. *GB wanders off grumbling to herself*


A cheap and doable alternative is car pushing alternating with walking.


----------



## Gym Bunny

I shall ask my flatmate if she'll let me push her car.


----------



## Jem

PMSL - next time the car conks out I will turn it into a cardio sesh then ....


----------



## Natural1

Jem said:


> PMSL - next time the car conks out I will turn it into a cardio sesh then ....


Don't knock it! You know how hard car pushing is on the heart/lungs, alternated with walking is a VERY good GPP/cardio workout plus VERY good for the quads!


----------



## anabolic ant

Natural1 said:


> Ever tried GPP eg sled pulling?
> 
> And do you ever feel that running has ever hampered your lifts?


i would love to give that a shot you know,just gotta get myself back on my feet,working again,just to buy some time and movement,then i think there isnt anything wouldnt try for physical attribution!!!

dont think running has hampered me in any way,just improved things,fat levels,vascularity,gaseous exchange/respiration(first & foremost)...stamina,too many benefits to mention...

i used to run 20minutes before heavy weight training and was still managing many of my same heavy lifts...strange but true!!!

might start this again soon for my fatloss,cos it worked brilliantly...different strokes for different folks eh!!!



Jem said:


> Sooooo Antnee, thanks for taking the time again....it is appreciated - only took me 3 hours to read & absorb.... :blink:
> 
> Summary:
> 
> - I need to eat more - upping complex carbs a bit
> 
> - do running/cardio on non-training days for max of what 45 mins/60 mins max ?
> 
> - a.m. cardio on empty stomach when I can
> 
> My weights sessions are as per Paul's programme so will not discuss them because they are in hand & due to recent confusion I am going to listen to just one person on this.
> 
> As it stands I think you are both of the opinion that the training should be short & sweet and heavier than it has been previously.
> 
> Sorry to break your heavily scientific explanation down into that :ban:you are a scientific clever clogs but I am following you honest...
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :


no problems miss...you know i dont mind!!!!

cheers...always a dig,but i wouldnt have it any other way,3 hours pfffft!!!!

well you could instead of upping carbs,replace existing carbs with more complex,slow releasing complex carbs!!!!

if your not ingesting enough carbs to begin with,then maybe an increase is needed...remember,carbs does spare your protein and has a protective role for you muscles...also brings fullness,not to mention energy to perform!!!

but yes,the carbohydrates act as a insulin raise,so the insulin will open the gateway so to speak to allow the nutrients/protein into the demanding cells!!!

the length of time on cardio and what you do,will be solely dependant on you...so this means you will have to go by trial and error,find what works for you...guess its a slow game bodybuilding!!!!

but all about expermenation,cos we are all different and respond to different things,even whilst its more a less the same,if i can say that!!!!

this is a dilemma debate...a.m cardio on an empty stomach taps for fuels quicker,but this catabolism word will be thrown straight in,but i'm sure there is enough fat for fuels at the mo...saying this what happens when you are feeding after the cardio and throughout the day?

maybe after you've had a few meals,middle of the day...cardio could be better...at say a point where your in between meals where dietary nutrients have passed through the (gastro intestinal tract) GIT and is enough fule for the workout but not enough so this could be used and then fat tapped as well,guessing if the workout is long enough!!!

so this might be a better time to try cardio...because your taking away from whats absorbed and broken down and stored already as oppose to taking away from reserves then putting it back...gotta exscuse me i'll have to find the article on this...and recite it!!!!

training,yep always hard,intense,in and out,job done...no need to be in there for ages because your body will start to look for more energy to sustain a lengthy workout...  catabolism,hahahaha..but after say 1hr30mins things just aint gonna be what they was 45 mins previously...unless you are chemically enhanced but even then,no need to be in there for ages...train hard,no messing about,full focus...bang,your pumped up,muscles loving that hard work,get resting n growing n fed

i can do a full legs and tri's workout in 1hr 10mins,chest n bi's in an hour,full back and full shoulders in 1hr and 15-20mins....no need to be in there for ages...its the office,go to work,get out of there,dont make the gym too much of your day...you'll only resent it after too long!!!!


----------



## Jem

Natural1 said:


> Don't knock it! You know how hard car pushing is on the heart/lungs, alternated with walking is a VERY good GPP/cardio workout plus VERY good for the quads!


I'm not honest ....ssssh you will put a curse on me Natural - I have a very old and clapped out car and believe me I will not be happy if I suddenly have to start pushing it along the road.......good for quads or not :thumb:


----------



## Natural1

Jem said:


> I'm not honest ....ssssh you will put a curse on me Natural - I have a very old and clapped out car and believe me I will not be happy if I suddenly have to start pushing it along the road.......good for quads or not :thumb:


Guess who's gonna get the blame if it claps out! :whistling: N1 spoke too soon!


----------



## clairey.h

anabolic ant said:


> here you go...this is basically what went missing...you better read this and owe me my reps for it!!!!
> 
> Well i don't think you'll be going into catabolism if you are well fed...meaning,if you are feeding regularly,then there is no reason you will be going into the bodybuilders meaning of catabolism!!!
> 
> Catabolism is loosely thrown about term in bodybuilding,but it is a scientific term...and catabolism broken down,means making big molecules in to smaller molecules...the opposite is anabolism,is making small molecules into big molecules....so we are talking glycolysis,ATP production many many processes come under this term!!!!
> 
> Catabolism as a process which is pretty much a constant turnover in the body,involved in many processes happening all the time,within the body...it is not just a bodybuilding term thrown about by bodybuilders just related to muscle breakdown or something related!!!!!
> 
> Catabolism will not happen to you in this sense...you have a muscle glycogen and about 75-100grams of liver glycogen as reserves...and this is not always used up...although there are periods where the body is more prone to looking for fuels!!!!Almost certainly if you haven't fed regularly,and then gone into the gym for a gruelling lengthy workout then the body will be looking for energy sources!!!
> 
> The heirachy is carbohydratess are used first,then fats...then very lastly this would be muscle tissue...in the form of glucneogenesis!!!
> 
> But as it stands...you are right in saying that you only run for 20 mins on non anaerobic training days, and i think many would agree that this is ok,i mean plus/minus a couple of minutes is amount of time is where beta-oxidation will be taking place...and i would say this involves lipolysis the breakdown of fat stored in fat cells...so beta oxidation is the process of where fatty acids in turn end up in the krebs cycle and end product is energy in the form of ATP yield which is different for different substrates (unsaturated fatty acids,peroxisomes etc etc from NADH/FADH2/acetyl CoA so you could say your body has sufficient funds to sustain you without going into catabolism,say like a child in Africa or india...who are at the state of total malnutrition catabolism of any substrate the body can utilise for movement!!!!
> 
> As this is cardio...i know of people whom compete who spend 3 times this amount of time on cardio per day twice a day even,with almost minute amounts of energy ingested...and their extreme dieting and low bodyfat levels bring them much more in this catabolic state that most refer to you!!!
> 
> Another aspect is you said you being a woman...so yes...mans body and views will differ to a womans...a females predominant hormone is oestrogen...so yes,you are right in saying you will have more fat energy stores to burn...women do have a tendancy to store fat on hips,bums,thighs and abdominal area(which i have to say makes a woman,but i'll keep my views to myself,ahem)...so you may get a testosteroned view coming at you which is quite easily conflicted and can be mixed up with what is actually the view you need!!!
> 
> Yes a man has the ability to gain muscle more easily because of their predominant hormone testosterone,so after puberty the distribution of muscle tissue and types of tissue is different....so more liberal thinking is needed,because there are differences,even though the physiological function is the same...the predominant hormones are the differences and give these slow chemical messengers different messages for the DNA to make different proteins,RNA molecules through translation and transcription through sequencing of A/C/G/T(not going into depth with ligases and polymerases,cos i'm going right off at a tangent here already)...
> 
> But these make the outcome different between male and female to cut it short so distribution of fats or adipose tissue is therefore different...so you make a fair point that catabolism is pretty much a distant thing here in the sense of bodybuilding for yourself at your level(no disrespect)!!!!
> 
> This brings me into my next point,which i spoke on earlier,if you are feeding your body correctly small regular meals...then your body will be in quite a nice homeostatic level,regular small meal say every 2,2 ½,3 hours will stave off any of the bodies needs to turn into itself...unless you are in a very starved state where liver and muscle glycogen have been used up,i.e going down the hierarchy to muscle tissue...because even dietary carbohydrates if eating an hour or so previous to workout may be still be utilised for energy first!!!!
> 
> Plus regular meals will put you into a nice metabolic boosted state,with low levels of insulin fluctuations/spikes...a constant flow of nutrients will keep you in a anabolic state and times of extra energy intakes maybe before and after heavy long anaerobic workouts and maybe extended aerobic type workouts!!!
> 
> But i dont think you will be hitting this bodybuilding version of catabolism...in fact i think you need to be in a negative energy balance to rid the body of excess energy stores,if this is your goal of stripping fat(this is pretty much rule no.1 common sense)slightly less calorific intake for the body to use excess storage as fuel...but increasing muscle mass will increase your BMR anyway,so less needed as you go along for too much cardio,but important to keep this up!!!
> 
> I think it does come back to nutrition,if there is a constant flow of nutrients...5-8 meals a day as oppose to 2-3 meals a day will suffice!!!
> 
> Another tangent...analogy is if you eat like a pig,you will ultimately end up looking like a pig,graze like a cow,eating small amounts throughout the day,become lean big and not so called catabolic!!!!
> 
> So if your eating a good breakfast(breaking the fast,fuelling up),then say a mid morning meal,then lunch,mid afternoon meal,dinner,then and evening something...cannot see your body trying to turn for alternatives,no catabolism in the BB'ing sense!!!
> 
> I could see for example see where a pre-contest bodybuilder who could advise and say about catabolism,because this is because they maybe very near this state constantly because of the negative energy balance inflicted...but as you are not pre-contest and are just getting into the flow of things and finding whats what i'd say...your cool to do 20mins...even 20mins may be too little...but try not to fall into the trap of stripping fat and trying to obtain muscle mass at the same time unless you are taking some choice chemical enhancements!!!!!
> 
> Running is a great overall tried and tested whole body weightloss tool,i've actually seen tests and read many sports science papers about the best effective cardio type weightloss activity....running is good...also,it is a good weightbearing exercise too,as well as weightlifting for bone density increase,of course i'm talking minute micrometres here,but nonetheless!!!!
> 
> Anyway...catabolism...i'd say you are in the region of well safe...maybe somewhere down the line...you may want to worry about this...just stay in a well fed state if you wanna be anabolic,but in the same breath,your trying to strip fat so a negative energy balance is needed...some evidence is here that provides good scientific based knowledge for you to base your own decisions on...i would say be your own judge,because nobody will know you better than yourself!!!!


bet your glad that one didnt get deleted............... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## leafman

PRL said:


> You taking a break from the gym?????????
> 
> Cos I'm sure you said by *October *you might be able to do a few chins.
> 
> Keep doing them and I promise within a two to three weeks you will see an improvement. Your upper body strength will come......... promise. :bounce:


x2



anabolic ant said:


> blimey...aint been here for a coupla days...and it turns into whinging and whining about ways to get 1 rep out of a chin up,tsk,tsk!!!!!
> 
> ok a few simple things,upper body strength,many women,sorry to generalise,but i am going to,take the flack in a bit...many women lack upper body strength to match their lower,also in men yes but because of the predominant hormones and difference of muscle fibre types etc etc etc...we are able to change this quicker than a lady....
> 
> so i would recommend,grip strength exercises,forearms strengthening exercise,bicep strength increases,also try heavying up your lat pulldowns,and most of all giving yourself the right frame of mind and psychology...a,yes i can attitude,or i will do this no matter what type outlook!!!!
> 
> so get to it,stop feeling sorry for your sorry a*ses and get to work!!!!
> 
> oh and especially for you jem,how are you...hope your feeling ok...i can be bothered and will have something up here in a bit,ok!!!!!
> 
> so get up there...


yep tell ur self u will do it not how much of a munter u are pmsl. Now im gonna read the rest of this journal coz i spied ants long @rse post


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> no problems miss...you know i dont mind!!!!
> 
> cheers...always a dig,but i wouldnt have it any other way,3 hours pfffft!!!!
> 
> well you could instead of upping carbs,replace existing carbs with more complex,slow releasing complex carbs!!!!
> 
> *s'what I said doh ! *
> 
> if your not ingesting enough carbs to begin with,then maybe an increase is needed...remember,carbs does spare your protein and has a protective role for you muscles...also brings fullness,not to mention energy to perform!!!
> 
> but yes,the carbohydrates act as a insulin raise,so the insulin will open the gateway so to speak to allow the nutrients/protein into the demanding cells!!!
> 
> *Ok got it *
> 
> the length of time on cardio and what you do,will be solely dependant on you...so this means you will have to go by trial and error,find what works for you...guess its a slow game bodybuilding!!!!
> 
> but all about expermenation,cos we are all different and respond to different things,even whilst its more a less the same,if i can say that!!!!
> 
> this is a dilemma debate...a.m cardio on an empty stomach taps for fuels quicker,but this catabolism word will be thrown straight in,but i'm sure there is enough fat for fuels at the mo...
> 
> saying this what happens when you are feeding after the cardio and throughout the day?
> 
> maybe after you've had a few meals,middle of the day...cardio could be better...at say a point where your in between meals where dietary nutrients have passed through the (gastro intestinal tract) GIT and is enough fule for the workout but not enough so this could be used and then fat tapped as well,guessing if the workout is long enough!!!
> 
> so this might be a better time to try cardio...because your taking away from whats absorbed and broken down and stored already as oppose to taking away from reserves then putting it back...gotta exscuse me i'll have to find the article on this...and recite it!!!!
> 
> *ok ok - I will up complex carbs - only have morning carbs and PWO carbs at the moment ....and I am tired so prob need a real meal with carbs such as potato, sweet potato or wholemeal rice....I have just been shopping *
> 
> training,yep always hard,intense,in and out,job done...no need to be in there for ages because your body will start to look for more energy to sustain a lengthy workout...  catabolism,hahahaha..but after say 1hr30mins things just aint gonna be what they was 45 mins previously...
> 
> *Precisely what Paul says....Boo !*
> 
> unless you are chemically enhanced but even then,no need to be in there for ages...train hard,no messing about,full focus...bang,your pumped up,muscles loving that hard work,get resting n growing n fed
> 
> *Ok cheers Ant - now you can go and eat something - I am sure you must need a meal after all that !*


----------



## Jem

Natural1 said:


> Guess who's gonna get the blame if it claps out! :whistling: N1 spoke too soon!


Yep - you buddy ! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> bet your glad that one didnt get deleted............... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb :


LMAO - dont feckin rub it in claire - I took the p!ss and he disappeared for 2 days ! xx


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> x2
> 
> yep tell ur self u will do it not how much of a munter u are pmsl. Now im gonna read the rest of this journal coz i spied ants long @rse post


Cheers Leafster ! Been to the dentist yet ?????


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> x2
> 
> yep tell ur self u will do it not how much of a munter u are pmsl. Now im gonna read the rest of this journal coz i spied ants long @rse post


Cheers Leafster ! Been to the dentist yet ????? I might have that under my avvy - Alpha Munter - it has a certain ring to it ! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Cheers Leafster ! Been to the dentist yet ????? I might have that under my avvy - Alpha Munter - it has a certain ring to it ! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


lmao munter haha. And no i havnt shhhhhhhhhhhhhh tomoz promise :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

a promise is a comfort to a fool leaf..................do it


----------



## anabolic ant

clairey.h said:


> bet your glad that one didnt get deleted............... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: :thumb :


go on laugh it up...takes alot out of me all that thinking...had to eat straight after just to get through the next hour!!!!

git!!!!



Jem said:


> LMAO - dont feckin rub it in claire - I took the p!ss and he disappeared for 2 days ! xx


your always taking the p*ss,but i can take it miss...its when your not taking the p*ss or stropping out i get worried:confused1:!!!!

you 2 are a right pair...picking on poor old little me...i'm just a poor naive innocent sweet caring kind council boy that hasnt been exposed to much:innocent: then i come across hardened crimmo's like you 2:lol:...


----------



## Gym Bunny

anabolic ant said:


> go on laugh it up...takes alot out of me all that thinking...had to eat straight after just to get through the next hour!!!!
> 
> git!!!!
> 
> your always taking the p*ss,but i can take it miss...its when your not taking the p*ss or stropping out i get worried:confused1:!!!!
> 
> you 2 are a right pair...picking on poor old little me...i'm just a poor naive innocent sweet caring kind council boy that hasnt been exposed to much:innocent: then i come across hardened crimmo's like you 2:lol:...


Um, you 2 shouldn't be mean to Mr Ant. He's giving real good advice......now how about you all have a group hug and stop being so prickly? Hmmmm? Dammmmn, I'm all emotional tonight. :lol:


----------



## Jem

Guess What

I DID CHINS I DID CHINS I DID CHINS

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Just in case you missed it in the Bronze thread.....or the Silver thread....pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Well done lady!! Congrats! :bounce:


----------



## Jem

PMSL look at all the bouncing going on .....funny

all for a couple of assisted chins

OMG I have gone wacko jacko


----------



## Jem

*Friday - Cardio and Abs *

DID SOME CHINS - just in case it was missed ....

did about 5 sets of 3/4 which is frankly very weak but its better than none .....I will probably ache from them tomorrow as well lol

*Abs* - 3 sets of 10 crunches 4-2-4 tempo - the ones that hurt

Did some *d/bell pullovers* as well - 3 sets of 12 - not quite sure why but emphasis on chest not back

Was quite warm by this point so did

15 mins x-trainer

25 mins run

and that was the lot

short and sweet

went home to die ......ache is setting in already ...


----------



## defdaz

Wooooohooooo!!! Awesome stuff Jem. Five sets!! Lots of exclamation marks!!! :w00t: 

I could never do more than two or three sets, and ALWAYS at the start of a workout, as soon as I'd done any other back exercise I'd be too tired to do even a single chin. Hmmm, no staying power I guess. :death:

Hope your lats are nice and tight tomorrow. Oh, just to motivate you even more (possibly!?) here's my fave female back chinning photo ever:








:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

wow - cheers Daz - now THAT is a back ....woo woo

Isnt she cheating on one of those counterbalance jobbies though ????? If she cannot do it raw - there's no feckin chance for me lol


----------



## defdaz

Hehe! No it looks like a combo leg-raises and chinning bar platform. She's got a 20kg plate hanging from her waist which would be a waste of time if she was using a machine eh.

http://www.fighterdiet.com/blog/ - that's her website. She's amazing. I am a little bit in awe of her tbh!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Hehe! No it looks like a combo leg-raises and chinning bar platform. She's got a 20kg plate hanging from her waist which would be a waste of time if she was using a machine eh.
> 
> http://www.fighterdiet.com/blog/ - that's her website. She's amazing. I am a little bit in awe of her tbh!


Doh ! Dopey me - its been that kind of day .....I was gonna say - will have to look at this on own pc - still on laptop which is feckin restricted and gets annoying when cannot watch any clips or see pics

Turning pc on now in fact ....


----------



## Jem

Here is the week Paul ....

*Sunday Legs *

Leg Extensions

4 x 15,12,10,8 [3 plates]

Oly Bar Squats

3 x 20, 15,12

30kg Squats

1 set 10

Hack Squats

3 x 15 @ 80kg

2 x 10 @ 90kg

I know I can go heavier with these as opposed to normal squats because I have the confidence with the back support on hacks so will do 100kg next week

Leg Curls

3 x 15 @ 4 plates

Standing Calf Raises

2 x 10 @ 140kg

Deads

1 x 8 @ 40kg

1 x 10 @ 30kg

*Monday *

Chest and cardio

Chest Press - 3 x 15, 4 x 8

Pec Dec - 3 x 15, 3 x 8

Incline Flyes - 20lb x15 x 3 sets

CG Bench Press - 5 plates x 10 x 3 plates

Did some lateral raises for fun too - 2.5kg x 15 x 4 sets

30 mins cardio - 20 mins x trainer and 10 mins treadmill

*Tuesday*

Back and Biceps

Warm Up - 1 mile vo2 max run

Pulley Rows - 3 x 15 - 3 plates; 1 x 10 - 4 plates

Seated Back Machine with chest rest [pull towards you] - 3 x 12 - 3 plates; 1 x 8 - 4 plates

Bent Over Rows - 12kgs - 3 x 15 each arm

Deadlifts - 50 kg [pb] 3 x 10; 6; 8

EDIT: I have developed massive bruises on both knees from deadlifting - when it was starting to burn I rolled the barbell over my knees to get it back down .....it hurts muchly ....ow

Slow 4-2-4 tempo Bicep curls straight bar - 3 x 15;10;8

15 mins run

Calf Raises 130 kg 3 x to failure

__________________

*Wednesday *

Shoulders, triceps, abs and cardio

1 mile vo2 max run

Triceps dips [bw only] - 4 sets of 10

Triceps pulldowns with straight bar - 2 plates - 3 x 12, 10, 8 [hurts]

WG Lat pulldowns - 3 plates for 3 x 12, 10, 8 then 4 plates for 1 x 6 I think

Shoulder Press - 1 plate [for some reason, this really, really hurts] - 3 x 10, 8, 8

Shoulder thing like reverse pec dec - 3 plates - 3 x 8 [weak here too]

Crunches - 4-2-4 tempo - 3 sets of 12 [hurts]

Cardio was 20 mins x-trainer then 1 mile walk at HR fat burning pace

*Thursday *

Cardio & Abs & Biceps

Light Barbell Curls - 4-2-4 tempo x 2 sets until failed

Abs - crunches x 3 sets of 10 - slow and hold

Calf Raises x 2 sets to failure - 130kg

Stepper x 15 mins

Bike x 20 mins above 75 rpm

1 mile vo2 max run

*Friday - Cardio and Abs *

DID SOME CHINS - just in case it was missed ....

did about 5 sets of 3/4 which is frankly very weak but its better than none .....I will probably ache from them tomorrow as well lol

Abs - 3 sets of 10 crunches 4-2-4 tempo - the ones that hurt

Did some d/bell pullovers as well - 3 sets of 12 - not quite sure why but emphasis on chest not back

Was quite warm by this point so did

15 mins x-trainer

25 mins run

and that was the lot

short and sweet

went home to die ......ache is setting in already ...


----------



## defdaz

Not being picky or owt but you've effectively trained biceps three times in the last four days! h34r:


----------



## Jem

extrapolate purrleeease Dax - you are becoming Dax now because for some reason this is what I always type and am now sick of correcting it ...it is fate ...you are Dax...

explain ...can see it twice - which other exercises stress bis?


----------



## defdaz

Dax, I like it! :lol:

Any compound back exercise hits your biceps. Pulldowns, chins, bent-over rows, seated rows, anything where you elbow bends as you pull the weights back (same with chest and triceps too - any exercise where your elbows bend hits triceps, i.e. dumbell presses, barbell presses).

Only back exercises like pull-overs, stiff arm pulldowns, deadlifts, shrugs, bent over dumbell or cable raises don't affect your biceps as well. Crap, eh? This is why a lot of people struggle to get good backs - they just can't keep their biceps from taking over and all they end up with is a hell of a great biceps pump but nothing much in their backs.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Dax, I like it! :lol:
> 
> Any compound back exercise hits your biceps. Pulldowns, chins, bent-over rows, seated rows, anything where you elbow bends as you pull the weights back (same with chest and triceps too - any exercise where your elbows bend hits triceps, i.e. dumbell presses, barbell presses).
> 
> Only back exercises like pull-overs, stiff arm pulldowns, deadlifts, shrugs, bent over dumbell or cable raises don't affect your biceps as well. Crap, eh? This is why a lot of people struggle to get good backs - they just can't keep their biceps from taking over and all they end up with is a hell of a great biceps pump but nothing much in their backs.


Yep you're correct of course... which is why Paul says I am overtraining - but he has it all in hand ...so going with what he says [for my sins] - pain, in other words ....


----------



## defdaz

Definitely! Stick to his advice and you won't go wrong (looking at his avvy!). All that training gives you a bloomin' great excuse to eat lots though! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Definitely! Stick to his advice and you won't go wrong (looking at his avvy!). All that training gives you a bloomin' great excuse to eat lots though! :thumb:


If I was a geezer yes.........being a woman it just isnt that easy Dax....not when you're trying to cut it all down...yum yum - more egg and protein shakes before bed...ffs I wanna bag of walkers crisps washed down with some pepsi max and followed by a bag of minstrels ...............

Oh and some cheesecake


----------



## defdaz

Oh god yes. Salt and vinager... MMMMMMMMMMM. Cheesecake with the minstrels pushed in! Oh god. :drool:

Damnit Tesco's here I come! :devil2:


----------



## paul s

you bad girl. I will punish you for those thoughts.


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> you bad girl. I will punish you for those thoughts.


Ha ha - Not acting on them you understand ......a girl can dream

Get Dax not content with just the minstrels, he wants the minstrels pushed into the cheesecake ....:laugh:


----------



## paul s

can cheat once a week when we sort everything out


----------



## defdaz

MMMM!!!


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> can cheat once a week when we sort everything out


Eh :confused1: cannot wait that long .....I fully intend to eat New York Chicken at Franky and Bennies tomorrow Paul .............. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> MMMM!!!


OMFG - there is a word for people like you but I am a laydee so I will refrain :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paul s

go for it


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> go for it


Ha do you mean calling Daz names or eating a cheat meal ?

Will probably be too tired to bother going out for food anyway ...s'what normally happens !

Oh and yes Daz you ********* , I can resist temptation :innocent: - enjoy your BBQ - dont be a fattie !:laugh:


----------



## paul s

a cheat meal and when they come around they are wonderful


----------



## VforVictory

Jem said:


> Guess What
> 
> I DID CHINS I DID CHINS I DID CHINS
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Just in case you missed it in the Bronze thread.....or the Silver thread....pmsl :lol: :lol:


Nice one! Hard work always pays off!


----------



## Gym Bunny

JEM! WELLLLLLLL DONE! I repped you in the bronze thread! Wooooooooooooooooo!!!! Go Girl! :thumb:



defdaz said:


> Hehe! No it looks like a combo leg-raises and chinning bar platform. She's got a 20kg plate hanging from her waist which would be a waste of time if she was using a machine eh.
> 
> http://www.fighterdiet.com/blog/ - that's her website. She's amazing. I am a little bit in awe of her tbh!


Defdaz. I officially love you. I have been drooling over the hotty in the army green sports bra ever since I saw her on T-Nation. Now I know who she is...... :drool: OMG. Such a perfect woman. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## defdaz

Gym Bunny said:


> JEM! WELLLLLLLL DONE! I repped you in the bronze thread! Wooooooooooooooooo!!!! Go Girl! :thumb:
> 
> Defdaz. I officially love you. I have been drooling over the hotty in the army green sports bra ever since I saw her on T-Nation. Now I know who she is...... :drool: OMG. Such a perfect woman. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Haha! :thumb: Thanks GB! I'm glad I've er hooked you up with her! :lol: I agree she is amazing (Swedish, too!). She's also the lady in the Better Bodies adverts in Flex mag etc.

I'm not sure what it is I like about her...










Sorry for hijacking your journal Emma!! :surrender:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Ha do you mean calling Daz names or eating a cheat meal ?
> 
> Will probably be too tired to bother going out for food anyway ...s'what normally happens !
> 
> Oh and yes Daz you ********* , I can resist temptation :innocent: - enjoy your BBQ - dont be a fattie !:laugh:


PMSL!! :lol: Cheeeeeescake! Cheeeeesecake! :drool:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Guess What
> 
> I DID CHINS I DID CHINS I DID CHINS
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Just in case you missed it in the Bronze thread.....or the Silver thread....pmsl :lol: :lol:


fab fab fab news honey, good for you................

im soooo proud (wiping away a tear...... :crying: )

whats your next goal..........pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

oph and can you teach me....I just kinda hang there like a banana........


----------



## leafman

See now if u just keep doin them you will get better and also its a awesome exercise :thumbup1:

Oh and keep ur Chin up:tongue: get it eh? chin up ? chin? up ? yea? u find it soo funny u fell off ur chair im right arnt i :laugh: no ok then byeeeeee :lol:

Spam over sorry :tongue:


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> fab fab fab news honey, good for you................
> 
> im soooo proud (wiping away a tear...... :crying: )
> 
> whats your next goal..........pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> oph and can you teach me....I just kinda hang there like a banana........


I love bannanas 

just wanted to add that little bit of information jem


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Sorry for hijacking your journal Emma!! :surrender:


Yes Darren - other nekkid hotties are not allowed .....unless they are men !!!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> fab fab fab news honey, good for you................
> 
> im soooo proud (wiping away a tear...... :crying: )
> 
> whats your next goal..........pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> oph and can you teach me....I just kinda hang there like a banana........


But you have Rob to teach you :confused1: - you are a banana hun, that's why I like you !

Next goal is *unassisted* dips and chins x 10 reps

xxx


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> See now if u just keep doin them you will get better and also its a awesome exercise :thumbup1:
> 
> Oh and keep ur Chin up:tongue: get it eh? chin up ? chin? up ? yea? u find it soo funny u fell off ur chair im right arnt i :laugh: no ok then byeeeeee :lol:
> 
> Spam over sorry :tongue:


yes erm cheers leafster - erm yep v informative post - very clever what you did with the words there - master manipulator extraordinairre of the english language ! Pmsl ..... :tongue:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Good goal chick!!

I went to the gym yesterday - don't think I was even 75% up to it but was so bored that I had to - tried a couple of chins, managed one which pretty much floored me tried another but that wasn't happening so pretended I was meant to be doing leg raises instead!


----------



## Jem

*NEW PROGRAMME *

*DAY 1 - SUNDAY - DELTS, BI'S AND TRI'S*

Side delts machine - 2 plates

2 working sets of 7 reps

Rear delts machine - 3 plates

2 working sets of 12 reps

Scott Press [fook!] 2.5kg d/bells

1 x 7

BB Curl - 10 kg

1 x 12

Under grip chins on smiths

1 x 10

Preacher Curls - single arm - 3 plates

7 reps each arm

Tri Pulldowns - straight bar - 2 plates

9 reps

Machine Dips - 20kg

10 reps

Assisted Dips x 12

Crunches x 12

Hanging Leg Raises x 6


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Good goal chick!!
> 
> I went to the gym yesterday - don't think I was even 75% up to it but was so bored that I had to - tried a couple of chins, managed one which pretty much floored me tried another but that wasn't happening so pretended I was meant to be doing leg raises instead!


Ha - I find leg raises just as p!ssing hard anyway - and it so does not matter because half the people cannot do either anyway !!!

xxx


----------



## Beklet

What's a Scott Press? (Yes, I'm thick...  )


----------



## Jem

Same as an Arnold Press Beks - but had to google it to find that out ! they all look the same to me - some just feckin hurt more than others...just do what I'm told really

Oh and hello !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Same as an Arnold Press Beks - but had to google it to find that out ! they all look the same to me - some just feckin hurt more than others...just do what I'm told really
> 
> Oh and hello !


Ah OK.....I'm rubbish with names lol......

Hello back - I do lurk around a lot but can never think of much constructive to post lol :lol:


----------



## Jem

As you can clearly see in this journal that does not bother me or anyone else for that matter ..........its total spam....

erm and really - I am a tad weak with regards to weights etc so what could be said ? pmsl I am sure you could run through that programme 3 times and still be up for a legs sesh !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> As you can clearly see in this journal that does not bother me or anyone else for that matter ..........its total spam....
> 
> erm and really - I am a tad weak with regards to weights etc so what could be said ? pmsl I am sure you could run through that programme 3 times and still be up for a legs sesh !


Nah, chest and calves for me - supposedly tomorrow but we'll see if i can keep off the weights later :lol:

Trying to blag it so my session at Herc next week is either back or legs - means having extra rest days or none at all....lol

I'm on lowish weights and high reps right now - is a killer!!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Nah, chest and calves for me - supposedly tomorrow but we'll see if i can keep off the weights later :lol:
> 
> * yep I have to go and JUST do cardio....nothing else ....boring as hell but has to be done I suppose .....*
> 
> Trying to blag it so my session at Herc next week is either back or legs - means having extra rest days or none at all....lol
> 
> I'm on lowish weights and high reps right now - is a killer!!


*I am doing them 4 up; 2 hold at top; and 4 down - feels like everything is tearing but apart from that ....its coolio julio ........* :cool2:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> *I am doing them 4 up; 2 hold at top; and 4 down - feels like everything is tearing but apart from that ....its coolio julio ........* :cool2:


Is that on your leg raises?

Cause you are exploting the TUT principle. I will stick a blog up about it tonight x


----------



## Jem

time under tension - yeah have read a bit about it Lys

Basically I am just sticking with what Paul gives me .....


----------



## Jem

*Cardio today *

20 mins x trainer

12 mins stepper

30 mins treadmill

5 mins bike

hanging leg raises but stopped because finger was falling off ....


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Yes Darren - other nekkid hotties are not allowed .....unless they are men !!!


 :lol: You called me Darren - you must be very cross with me!  Sorry... :crying:



> * feels like everything is tearing but apart from that .*


lol! :lol:

Cool stuff on doing the scott presses Em (lol @ the fook! comment) - saw a guy doing them in the gym last week and thought how unusual it was to see someone doing them.


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> *Cardio today *
> 
> ... but stopped because finger was falling off ....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :confused1:


----------



## Chris1




----------



## Jem

Hello Boys - 2 at once - lucky moi


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> :lol: You called me Darren - you must be very cross with me!  Sorry... :crying:
> 
> Its ok - she is also the reason I upped my programmes - pis of her and the blondie in the gym !
> 
> lol! :lol:
> 
> Cool stuff on doing the scott presses Em (lol @ the fook! comment) - saw a guy doing them in the gym last week and thought how unusual it was to see someone doing them.


They hurt muchly ow


----------



## Chris1

missed me???


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> missed me???


goes without saying ......life has just not been the same .....tears on me pillow :laugh:

where you been dirty stop out :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

What blondie in the gym Jem?


----------



## Chris1

Ach, just couldn't be ar5ed posting anymore to be honest. Just thought the whole sight became a bit w*nk. Also I am busy as hell at home, I should be back on more often when I get back to work and I have nothing else to do


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> What blondie in the gym Jem?


sorry on the Better Bodies posters Dax:laugh:


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Ach, just couldn't be ar5ed posting anymore to be honest. Just thought the whole sight became a bit w*nk. Also I am busy as hell at home, I should be back on more often when I get back to work and I have nothing else to do


Can understand that - if I was not working from home - I doubt I would be on here as much as I am either


----------



## defdaz

AHHHHH!!! PMSL!

Jeez in that case I'm never opening another flex mag ever again or I'll never get out of the gym! :lol: :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

hello miss pooh bum,how are yee?

been a while!!!!


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> *MY PICS ARE ON PROFILE PAGE !!!!!*
> 
> Not quite sure how to start but here goes:
> 
> *Where I am at:*
> 
> Training at same gym for just over a year, about to start with a new p/t [first female I will have worked out with]
> 
> Focus has moved from cardio fitness to wanting to progress in body building
> 
> Weight training seriously [diet etc for about 3 months] - progression is slow but visible
> 
> *Goals*
> 
> 
> To get a six pack
> 
> To be lean, mean and muscular
> 
> To see how far I can push my body
> 
> To be on par with [some of] the blokes in my gym
> 
> Staying natural
> 
> To be able to do dips and chin ups !!
> 
> 
> *Stats *
> 
> 5 ft 11
> 
> 12 stone dead
> 
> Defined quads, hams & calves & glutes have really come on well, but pathetic upper body in comparison [i collapse on dips]
> 
> *Today I did:*
> 
> Back, Biceps & Abs
> 
> 10 mins X Trainer warm up
> 
> Wide Grip P/Downs 5 x 8 @ 70kgs then 3 x 10 @ 60 kgs
> 
> Underhand P/downs 3 x 8 with 7 plates [not sure what weight that is], 3 x 8 with 6 plates
> 
> Hyper Extensions 2 x 12
> 
> Barbell Rows 5 x 15 @ 30 kgs
> 
> 30 mins treadmill [2 mins sprint at 'all out' pace then 1 min recovery]
> 
> [too much cardio I suppose, but I have seriously cut this down...what can I say, it's a hard habit to kick]
> 
> Ez Preacher Curl 5 x 8 on 3 plates then same on 2 plates
> 
> Twisting DB Curl 4 x 12 @ 20lbs
> 
> Hammer DB thingies same as above
> 
> Simple Crunches x 150, 50 with 2 sec hold at top
> 
> Reverse crunches x 100
> 
> Oblique crunches on that awful balance ball thing [but it works] x 50
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> Poor today....
> 
> Supps: glutamine, creatine, evening primrose oil, Q10, BCAAs
> 
> Brekkie: Whey protein shake, porridge with semi skimmed and sweetener + cinnamon, coffee
> 
> Workout as above
> 
> Post w/out shake - carb and protein mix [2 scoops with water]
> 
> Dinner: Sweet Potato with 1 tin tuna & bit of half fat grated cheese with l/fat hoummus
> 
> Protein bar
> 
> Will have casein shake before I go to bed as I have no cottage cheese
> 
> Legs tomorrow which I am really looking forward to
> 
> Any advice would be great!
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Jem


 

:thumb: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> hello miss pooh bum,how are yee?
> 
> been a while!!!!


Mr Sh1t bag - hows it hanging blood ? x


----------



## Jem

heavyweight said:


> :thumb: :innocent:


OMFG - you are off your bleedin rocker heavy - not so sure I want me pics that widely broadcast buddy

Know what I'm saying here ???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> Mr Sh1t bag - hows it hanging blood ? x


yEAH BUT COULD LOOK AT YOUR FACE ALL DAY

:whistling: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Ah thanks that's actually really nice !

I am blushing .....


----------



## heavyweight

heavyweight said:


> yEAH BUT I COULD LOOK AT YOUR FACE ALL DAY
> 
> :whistling:  :bounce:


EDIT: I


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> Ah thanks that's actually really nice !
> 
> I am blushing .....


Yeah  So am i but only slightly :tongue:


----------



## Jem

*NEW PROGRAMME *

*
*

*
DAY 1 - SUNDAY - DELTS, BI'S AND TRI'S*

Side delts machine - 2 plates

2 working sets of 7 reps

Rear delts machine - 3 plates

2 working sets of 12 reps

Scott Press [fook!] 2.5kg d/bells

1 x 7

BB Curl - 10 kg

1 x 12

Under grip chins on smiths

1 x 10

Preacher Curls - single arm - 3 plates

7 reps each arm

Tri Pulldowns - straight bar - 2 plates

9 reps

Machine Dips - 20kg

10 reps

Assisted Dips x 12

Crunches x 12

Hanging Leg Raises x 6

*MONDAY CARDIO ONLY*

20 mins x trainer

12 mins stepper

30 mins treadmill

5 mins bike

Hanging leg raises but stopped because finger was falling off ....

*TUESDAY CARDIO ONLY*

35 mins run at 5k tempo [fairly fast in other words]

12 stepper [highest level, hill climb]

15 mins run at mile pace [fast]

10 mins bike [pussy level]


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Mr Sh1t bag - hows it hanging blood ? x


Mrs pee pot...yes yes,easy bruv,i'm sweet as a nut...hows yours hanging (meant in the intended way of course:innocent

i will have to have a little scan over the journal when i got some more time on your training and diet...sorry i aint been on for a while,you know the koo blad!!!!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> Mrs pee pot...yes yes,easy bruv,i'm sweet as a nut...hows yours hanging (meant in the intended way of course:innocent
> 
> i will have to have a little scan over the journal when i got some more time on your training and diet...sorry i aint been on for a while,you know the koo blad!!!!


Think I do :confused1: ....erm well I wont hold my breath you know - be no bugger to resuscitate me :laugh:


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> Think I do :confused1: ....erm well I wont hold my breath you know - be no bugger to resuscitate me :laugh:


What :laugh:


----------



## Jem

heavyweight said:


> What :laugh:


hard of hearing love

WILL HAVE TO GET YOU AN EAR TRUMPET PETAL :lol: :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Think I do :confused1: ....erm well I wont hold my breath you know - be no bugger to resuscitate me :laugh:


got good news ish...and there are some good things happening!!!!!

so dont hold your breath miss...but if you need some resuss...then i give you a good ahem,cough,cough,splutter...pump.......................of air!!!!

see you thought i nearly broke there dint ya!!!!!!

:innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> got good news ish...and there are some good things happening!!!!!
> 
> so dont hold your breath miss...but if you need some resuss...then i give you a good ahem,cough,cough,splutter...pump.......................of air!!!!
> 
> see you thought i nearly broke there dint ya!!!!!!
> 
> :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


err - you did - the cough and the splutter dont fool anyone short **** :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> err - you did - the cough and the splutter dont fool anyone short **** :lol:


listen drain-pipe,all you do is try and exercise your bullying ways...but one day i might fight back and bite you straight on your  from down here!!!


----------



## heavyweight

anabolic ant said:


> listen drain-pipe,all you do is try and exercise your bullying ways...but one day i might fight back and bite you straight on your  from down here!!!


OOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

:bounce:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Yep I'm scared ...................NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT ....just you try it - just coz you got a set of lats and a mouth as wide you think you can scare a lil laydee like moi ....well you cannot ! so ner ner


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> Yep I'm scared ...................NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT ....just you try it - just coz you got a set of lats and a mouth as wide you think you can scare a lil laydee like moi ....well you cannot ! so ner ner


AAARRrrhhh..... fpmsl :cool2:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> yes erm cheers leafster - erm yep v informative post - very clever what you did with the words there - master manipulator extraordinairre of the english language ! Pmsl ..... :tongue:


my update for today is Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

And u do lots of cardio soon enougth u will be a ethiopian :tongue:

Ohhh and talking about ehtiopians has ur tanning stuff worked? :lol:


----------



## Jem

Pmsl Yes leafy it has and I look quite dark as it goes - just using it for maintenance now ....dont want to end up looking like I need a good bath !

Unfortunately I need to do this amount of cardio because we are not all skinny wraiths naturally !

x


----------



## VforVictory

Wow, I am exhausted just looking at your cardio workouts! And those stepper machines look like absolute killers! Id probably manage about 2 minutes and then pass out LOL


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Yep I'm scared ...................NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT ....just you try it - just coz you got a set of lats and a mouth as wide you think you can scare a lil laydee like moi ....well you cannot ! so ner ner


oh please...dont gimme your keyboard warrior i'm not scared routine...listen lanky a*se...you have got some apologising to do...report to office!!!!!


----------



## Jem

VforVictory said:


> Wow, I am exhausted just looking at your cardio workouts! And those stepper machines look like absolute killers! Id probably manage about 2 minutes and then pass out LOL


Hi Hun - no I dont think so - you started as a cardio queen as well if I recall correctly !!!

First and foremost you have got to be looking after cardio fitness !

I think you started out running as well ?

Oh and it was the lovely Avril who told me to get on the stepper to sort out the old gluteous maximus [she is on this site, check her out !!]. I tend to use it to emphasise the calfs a bit by tiptoing for some of the workout and then stepping using heels to emphasise hams and glutes [but that's just my humble little tip....hurts like a b*gger though ]

No point looking like a goddess if you cannot run to the bottom of your road without wheezing :lol: it sooooo spoils the image sweetie :laugh:

Keep up the good work and keep popping in :beer: x


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> oh please...dont gimme your keyboard warrior i'm not scared routine...listen lanky a*se...you have got some apologising to do...report to office!!!!!


I take it all back ....... :whistling:

keyboard warrior moi - I beg to differ - I would beat you up any day of the week antnee ....& ...you know it !! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> I take it all back ....... :whistling:
> 
> keyboard warrior moi - I beg to differ - I would beat you up any day of the week antnee ....& ...you know it !! :thumb:


Please come play rugby for my team we need some aggressive players! :bounce:


----------



## defdaz

2000 posts Jem!! You type nearly as much as you do cardio! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> 2000 posts Jem!! You type nearly as much as you do cardio! :lol: :lol:


pmsl I know - you're right Dax

I can chat that much sh!t

that's what working from home does for you - it's absolutely feckin amazing how interesting everyone on this site becomes when I have an urgent and imminent deadline hanging over me :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Please come play rugby for my team we need some aggressive players! :bounce:


I am v aggressive at the mo Lys - not sure why but I want to throttle everyone .........I think I would do well on the pitch at the moment - in fact it would prob do me the world of good tbh :confused1:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Pmsl Yes leafy it has and I look quite dark as it goes - just using it for maintenance now ....dont want to end up looking like I need a good bath !
> 
> Unfortunately I need to do this amount of cardio because we are not all skinny wraiths naturally !
> 
> x


True and im not saying its a bad thing all the cardio ur doin :thumbup1: I would do it if i didnt find it so hard to put weight on as it is.

And im glad ur tan stuff worked :lol: Id get some but i dont wanna mess it up and end up looking (as u say) like i need a good bath. :laugh: I dont want to be the tango man either.

oh and all geordys look like they need a good bath :whistling: :lol: Except u of course


----------



## defdaz

Working from home... you lucky thing! I'm very jealous. :crying:

So when you don't have any deadline's you mean that we're all boring as feck then? Charming! :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> True and im not saying its a bad thing all the cardio ur doin :thumbup1: I would do it if i didnt find it so hard to put weight on as it is.
> 
> And im glad ur tan stuff worked :lol: Id get some but i dont wanna mess it up and end up looking (as u say) like i need a good bath. :laugh: I dont want to be the tango man either.
> 
> oh and all geordys look like they need a good bath :whistling: :lol: Except u of course


Fair point - well made - Geordies are grubby...pmsl

You wont mess it up as long as you mix it correctly ! - just get the dosage right and you cannot go wrong - its fab :thumb: ...oh apart from the random freckles that appear everywhere [yes ahem everywhere] and look like you have been sucking your pen and accidentally marked your face [yes Kate I found that too !]

You could do with some colour - any paler you'd be blue :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Working from home... you lucky thing! I'm very jealous. :crying:
> 
> So when you don't have any deadline's you mean that we're all boring as feck then? Charming! :confused1: :lol:


Now if the cap fits .....but remember I did not say that Dax :cool2:


----------



## defdaz

pmsl  :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Fair point - well made - Geordies are grubby...pmsl
> 
> You wont mess it up as long as you mix it correctly ! - just get the dosage right and you cannot go wrong - its fab :thumb: ...oh apart from the random freckles that appear everywhere [yes ahem everywhere] and look like you have been sucking your pen and accidentally marked your face [yes Kate I found that too !]
> 
> You could do with some colour - any paler you'd be blue :lol: :lol:


Fair point well made :lol: :thumb:  Might pm u for some details on how the fook to do it 

But now i need a wee and i know u really wanted to know that :lol: :tongue:


----------



## VforVictory

Jem said:


> Hi Hun - no I dont think so - you started as a cardio queen as well if I recall correctly !!!
> 
> First and foremost you have got to be looking after cardio fitness !
> 
> I think you started out running as well ?
> 
> Oh and it was the lovely Avril who told me to get on the stepper to sort out the old gluteous maximus [she is on this site, check her out !!]. I tend to use it to emphasise the calfs a bit by tiptoing for some of the workout and then stepping using heels to emphasise hams and glutes [but that's just my humble little tip....hurts like a b*gger though ]
> 
> No point looking like a goddess if you cannot run to the bottom of your road without wheezing :lol: it sooooo spoils the image sweetie :laugh:
> 
> Keep up the good work and keep popping in :beer: x


LOL I did spend 2 years doing cardio but I was still absolutely pants at it! I never was any good at endurance! A couple of weeks off cardio training and i can barely make it around the block haha!


----------



## Jem

VforVictory said:


> LOL I did spend 2 years doing cardio but I was still absolutely pants at it! I never was any good at endurance! A couple of weeks off cardio training and i can barely make it around the block haha!


Its that bloody stamina thing - it builds up quickly but dies just as fast !

You are slim so hopefully you can just maintain what you have whilst building the muscle to get a great shape ! I have a lot of flab to lose :whistling: :whistling: so I am in it for the long haul ! x


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Fair point - well made - Geordies are grubby...pmsl
> 
> You wont mess it up as long as you mix it correctly ! - just get the dosage right and you cannot go wrong - its fab :thumb: ...oh apart from the random freckles that appear everywhere [yes ahem everywhere] and look like you have been sucking your pen and accidentally marked your face [yes Kate I found that too !]
> 
> You could do with some colour - any paler you'd be blue :lol: :lol:


pmsl.........I found three new moles on my face this morning..........but we will call them beauty spots.......lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl.........I found three new moles on my face this morning..........but we will call them beauty spots.......lol


I must be feckin stunning then petal !!!!

They tend to gather on the face though - what is with that

I bet you have:

one on your nose

some above your lip [a la Cindy Crawford but not feckin quite...]

one on your ear

some undiscovered :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

I already have a mole on the left side under my mouth.....I have alway been very proud of this..........was a big madonna fan (as a child) until she had hers removed so it made me feel special.... awwwwwwwwwwwwwww :lol: :lol: :lol:

there only faint but there one on each cheek and one just under my right eye...........I used to try and make that one darker cause I liked it anyway............ :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I already have a mole on the left side under my mouth.....I have alway been very proud of this..........was a big madonna fan (as a child) until she had hers removed so it made me feel special.... awwwwwwwwwwwwwww :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> there only faint but there one on each cheek and one just under my right eye...........I used to try and make that one darker cause I liked it anyway............ :thumb:


Erm yes you are spesh Claire ....

I did actually turn a spot into a mole when I was going out one night - it was massive and above my lip - I covered it over with eyeliner then spent the whole night in the toilets touching it up

Feck knows what i looked like by 3 in the morning after a few bottles of vino though - it was prob all over the shop :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

pmsl I can just imagine that..............probaly looked more like a tash at the end of the night wiped across your lip.........


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl I can just imagine that..............probaly looked more like a tash at the end of the night wiped across your lip.........


and I was probably still maintaining that I was a laydee ....


----------



## Guest

Is there any training going on in this journal??:laugh:  :tongue:


----------



## Chris1

Don't be daft Zeus. I wouldn't be seen dead hanging around a journal with training in it


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Don't be daft Zeus. I wouldn't be seen dead hanging around a journal with training in it


PMSL - OMG yes there is !!!!!!

I missed one day .........one day - and I am off to make up for it now so :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

And oh still alive are we ??? hmmmm ???


----------



## Chris1

Yeah, I'm a bit tardy on here these days. I have visitors up as well so I am a bit distracted. Sure I'll get back on here more often some day


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> I take it all back ....... :whistling:
> 
> keyboard warrior moi - I beg to differ - I would beat you up any day of the week antnee ....& ...you know it !! :thumb:


beat me up,hahahaaaaa i'll get you a toddler drum with plastic stick first:laugh:,you have a beat on that before knocking on my door with your beating:bounce:...dont challenge me,i dont want to hold you down and make you feel vulnerable:tongue:



defdaz said:


> 2000 posts Jem!! You type nearly as much as you do cardio! :lol: :lol:


hate to say jem,but you must have cardio fingers!!!!

i did see a spree of training logged on here the other day:lol:...

anything to add young lady,chinning progress,diet cough,cough,splutters hard,perhaps...

i know you've turned into a cardio freak,but you adding poundage to your lifts yet... :confused1: ????

some PB's maybe...show me your achievements...kee,hee...i'm not being rude:whistling:!!!!


----------



## Jem

Have to do it like this to keep track otherwise it disappears in spam so:

*NEW PROGRAMME *

*DAY 1 - SUNDAY - DELTS, BI'S AND TRI'S*

Side delts machine - 2 plates

2 working sets of 7 reps

Rear delts machine - 3 plates

2 working sets of 12 reps

Scott Press [fook!] 2.5kg d/bells

1 x 7

BB Curl - 10 kg

1 x 12

Under grip chins on smiths

1 x 10

Preacher Curls - single arm - 3 plates

7 reps each arm

Tri Pulldowns - straight bar - 2 plates

9 reps

Machine Dips - 20kg

10 reps

Assisted Dips x 12

Crunches x 12

Hanging Leg Raises x 6

*MONDAY CARDIO ONLY*

20 mins x trainer

12 mins stepper

30 mins treadmill

5 mins bike

Hanging leg raises but stopped because finger was falling off ....

*TUESDAY CARDIO ONLY*

35 mins run at 5k tempo [fairly fast in other words]

12 stepper [highest level, hill climb]

15 mins run at mile pace [fast]

10 mins bike [pussy level]

*WEDNESDAY - FECK ALL - RECOVERY DAY *

Well actually I was seriously peeved that I had too much work on to come to the gym ....

*THURSDAY *

*
*

*
DAY 2 LEGGIES *

3 x 10 Hanging Leg Raises

Crunches - many til it hurt

Leg Extensions

3 warm up sets of 5's with 3 plates

1 x 8 with 4 plates...then pushed out another 3

Leg Press

2 warm up sets x 5 with 100kg

2 working sets x 12 with 100kg

[did extra set because I messed up with the weights - forgot to add extra weight]

Hack Squats

2 warm up sets x 6 with 80kg

1 x 12 @ 80kg

was supposed to do 100kg this week but wanted to make sure I was getting deep enough and so stayed on 80's

Leg Curl

1 x 5 with 5 plates [realised weight too low so added another plate]

1 x 11 reps with 6 plates

Seated Leg Curl

15 reps x 15 reps

Dont like this machine - get my big legs stuck in it .....could have been embarrassing ....

Seated Calf Raises

25kg x 15 then realised this was far too light and did

45kg x 8

Standing Calf Raises

1 x 12 @ 14 plates

1 x 10 @ 15 plates

Did not feel that I worked very hard so I went and did 2 x 10 squats with 20kg and then I felt tired so did 5 mins cooldown on x trainer


----------



## defdaz

Looks like a good leg workout Jem! See if you're sore tomorrow 

I found out my old mate Dean Lesiak trains at Iron works now in the week, ever see him? Big bald guy (probably describes half the guys in there pmsl!), late 20's?


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Looks like a good leg workout Jem! See if you're sore tomorrow
> 
> I found out my old mate Dean Lesiak trains at Iron works now in the week, ever see him? Big bald guy (probably describes half the guys in there pmsl!), late 20's?


Ask him if he knows Mandie - if he does - then I do know who you mean .....nuff said !


----------



## PRL

Was down Iron Works last night expecting to see Jem doing her chins, but no such luck. Hee hee he

Did see Kirsty beasting most of the guys in there though. lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

Nice leg workout going on there Jem! Really liking the hack squats. I noticed the chins set on the smith machine too! Sweet going. :rockon:


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Was down Iron Works last night expecting to see Jem doing her chins, but no such luck. Hee hee he
> 
> Did see Kirsty beasting most of the guys in there though. lol


she was "beasting" the men ??? sounds like fun - will have to take some tips from her then ........

Nope hun - already did legs in the afternoon !

Chins today though !!! and some dips ....shame you will not be there !! :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Nice leg workout going on there Jem! Really liking the hack squats. I noticed the chins set on the smith machine too! Sweet going. :rockon:


I think it was a bit paltry meself....and they arent real chins on the smiths really now are they ....still hurt though .... :ban:

God I am weak ..........


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> I think it was a bit paltry meself....and they arent real chins on the smiths really now are they ....still hurt though .... :ban:
> 
> God I am weak ..........


 :confused1: What do you mean? Were you doing horizontal rows?


----------



## paul s

Yes she was and i was showing her. Trust me they were hard. they were undergrip for her biceps


----------



## Gym Bunny

paul s said:


> Yes she was and i was showing her. Trust me they were hard. they were undergrip for her biceps


I KNOW they're hard! Jem...you still get kudos for them! As Paul says...they are hard :rockon:


----------



## WRT

Good sessions jem!


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Chins today though !!!


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: WOOOHOOOO ..... I get to do chins today also :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Good sessions jem!


Thanks Mak's cousin :thumb:



ZEUS said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: WOOOHOOOO ..... I get to do chins today also :thumbup1:


Hi zeusy - howzit bro???


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> Yes she was and i was showing her. Trust me they were hard. they were undergrip for her biceps


they were hard ....haha ...I was sweating cobs ....weak moi never :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Hi zeusy - howzit bro???


It be going good Jemster. Going to train some back and Bi's here shortly. Sunny and warm here also:bounce:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I KNOW they're hard! Jem...you still get kudos for them! As Paul says...they are hard :rockon:


Cheers Lys - one day I will be hardcore ...........one day ...... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Was down Iron Works last night expecting to see Jem doing her chins, but no such luck. Hee hee he
> 
> Did see Kirsty beasting most of the guys in there though. lol


That was her brother and her b/f and she will not be competing in the Brits because she is poorly sick ......has been in hospital and cannot eat ...


----------



## Jem

Just realised that I have left my notebook in the gym so cannot post up what I did until tomorrow...was too busy in there anyway tonight .....only did delts and abs ...saying that me little shoulders are hurting lots


----------



## Guest

So how many chins did you get??


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Cheers Lys - one day I will be hardcore ...........one day ...... :thumb:


blimey one day...i dont know if this site will still be active then,i should be down the post office,drawing my pension then luv:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...

ok,i'm nullifying that statement...of course you'll be hardcore(but at what,ok,ok,ok,enough!!!)

trust me,just need to find how your body works and responds to what,when and how...i.e. reps,set ranges...types of exercises,and in a good figured out order(all trial & error/experimentation)...also a nice diet...arhhh yes,you know who to come to for diet!!!

and get your rest n recovery tested to see how and what helps you recover and be ready again...

then i reckon my dear after you know your body well...you'll know what you want and have to do,then you'll only need your own a*se...and you'll be hardcore to the bone love...wont have to rely on anyone...

but i reckon 6 months under my wing and you'll have the smaller guys saying i wanna look like that...when women see your back they will stop n stare whilst your donning a tank top vest in the gym or a open back dress whenst out...and whenst you decide to put your legs on show with a skirt or shorts...there will be second looks cos your shape would be like a sculpture,and when tensed,people would know you train hard for em(calves,quads n hams)...men would wanna kiss your relaxed but visible abs...ladies will be jealous of your clean cut womenly shaped biceps and triceps...and having such a sweeping v-taper with just enough caps on your delts keeping you feminine,but enough to show that you can have it with any shoulders!!!

oh well... :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

ZEUS said:


> So how many chins did you get??


when she nods her head down she has about three........... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

thats for the mrs bucket comment women................. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> when she nods her head down she has about three........... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMFAO ...........OMG :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> thats for the mrs bucket comment women................. :lol: :lol: :lol:


er ok furry muff ............... :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> er ok furry muff ............... :thumb:


now I dont know what you have heard but that is an outragous lie......

shaven haven me................. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> now I dont know what you have heard but that is an outragous lie......
> 
> shaven haven me................. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


PICS !!! pmsl .....................PICS ..........

erm not really claire s'ok ....that I can live without - although I am as they go its one of the nicest .......psml


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hmmmmm. Jem I never knew you were that way inclined :lol:

Oh and lady you are hardcore, so no more sissy talk OK!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Hmmmmm. Jem I never knew you were that way inclined :lol:
> 
> Oh and lady you are hardcore, so no more sissy talk OK!


I am gonna have to stop making jokes like that before peeps do start thinking I am a dutch bike .....

'kay no more comments like that ...........


----------



## jonti1leg

this is such an enjoyable thread to watch....makes my day...keep it up Em


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> blimey one day...i dont know if this site will still be active then,i should be down the post office,drawing my pension then luv:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...
> 
> *well then you must be much older than you initially said then .....old fart *
> 
> ok,i'm nullifying that statement...*too late *
> 
> of course you'll be hardcore(but at what,ok,ok,ok,enough!!!) *many many things ...*
> 
> trust me,just need to find how your body works and responds to what,when and how...i.e. reps,set ranges...types of exercises,and in a good figured out order(all trial & error/experimentation)...also a nice diet...arhhh yes,you know who to come to for diet!!! *feck off with diet stuff *
> 
> and get your rest n recovery tested to see how and what helps you recover and be ready again...
> 
> then i reckon my dear after you know your body well...you'll know what you want and have to do,then you'll only need your own a*se...and you'll be hardcore to the bone love...wont have to rely on anyone...
> 
> but i reckon 6 months under my wing and you'll have the smaller guys saying i wanna look like that...when women see your back they will stop n stare whilst your donning a tank top vest in the gym or a open back dress whenst out...and whenst you decide to put your legs on show with a skirt or shorts...there will be second looks cos your shape would be like a sculpture,and when tensed,people would know you train hard for em(calves,quads n hams)...men would wanna kiss your relaxed but visible abs...ladies will be jealous of your clean cut womenly shaped biceps and triceps...and having such a sweeping v-taper with just enough caps on your delts keeping you feminine,but enough to show that you can have it with any shoulders!!!
> 
> *I reckon you got a bit carried away in yur own little fantasy here love ......jeezus ant - ha ha I am not doing it for the whole world ! Just me ! little old me and my own demons ....just to prove me wrong !!! dont really give a she-ite muslim what the rest of the world think - they can all feck off * :cool2:
> 
> oh well... :tongue:


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> this is such an enjoyable thread to watch....makes my day...keep it up Em


Ah love - where have you beeeeen ? I was thinking about you just the other day Jon - and kept meaning to pm you - sorry hun !

How the devil are you ? How's the meds side of things going -----and how is the training ?

Bet your pup is getting big now as well :laugh:

Soooo nice to hear from you !!!

Are you gonna update your journal - I hope you have not stopped it ?

xx


----------



## jonti1leg

meds are increasing...about up to max now so have to try summat else...pup is a diamond geeza....growing well...will post some pics this next week as im off work...might get some updated photos of me done also...will oil-up to increase definition appearance ( if i have the balls to post em) .had a couple of light weeks training tell you the truth...need to up my game and get back on the hard training..still been most days but not worked as hard.

Will get my journal back on track also this week...just seemed to have been work, gym, eat and sleep lately but week off work will sort me out. Speak soon x


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> meds are increasing...about up to max now so have to try summat else...pup is a diamond geeza....growing well...will post some pics this next week as im off work...might get some updated photos of me done also...will oil-up to increase definition appearance ( if i have the balls to post em) .had a couple of light weeks training tell you the truth...need to up my game and get back on the hard training..still been most days but not worked as hard.
> 
> Will get my journal back on track also this week...just seemed to have been work, gym, eat and sleep lately but week off work will sort me out. Speak soon x


All sounds good - pmsl at the oiled up pics - will have to try that one meself hun !!! oh lets have a look then !

Cannot wait

Take care hun xx


----------



## Jem

*NEW PROGRAMME *

*DAY 1 - SUNDAY - DELTS, BI'S AND TRI'S*

Side delts machine - 2 plates

2 working sets of 7 reps

Rear delts machine - 3 plates

2 working sets of 12 reps

Scott Press [fook!] 2.5kg d/bells

1 x 7

BB Curl - 10 kg

1 x 12

Under grip chins on smiths

1 x 10

Preacher Curls - single arm - 3 plates

7 reps each arm

Tri Pulldowns - straight bar - 2 plates

9 reps

Machine Dips - 20kg

10 reps

Assisted Dips x 12

Crunches x 12

Hanging Leg Raises x 6

*MONDAY CARDIO ONLY*

20 mins x trainer

12 mins stepper

30 mins treadmill

5 mins bike

Hanging leg raises but stopped because finger was falling off ....

*TUESDAY CARDIO ONLY*

35 mins run at 5k tempo [fairly fast in other words]

12 stepper [highest level, hill climb]

15 mins run at mile pace [fast]

10 mins bike [pussy level]

*WEDNESDAY - FECK ALL - RECOVERY DAY *

Well actually I was seriously peeved that I had too much work on to come to the gym ....

*THURSDAY *

DAY 2 LEGGIES

3 x 10 Hanging Leg Raises

Crunches - many til it hurt

Leg Extensions

3 warm up sets of 5's with 3 plates

1 x 8 with 4 plates...then pushed out another 3

Leg Press

2 warm up sets x 5 with 100kg

2 working sets x 12 with 100kg

[did extra set because I messed up with the weights - forgot to add extra weight]

Hack Squats

2 warm up sets x 6 with 80kg

1 x 12 @ 80kg

was supposed to do 100kg this week but wanted to make sure I was getting deep enough and so stayed on 80's

Leg Curl

1 x 5 with 5 plates [realised weight too low so added another plate]

1 x 11 reps with 6 plates

Seated Leg Curl

15 reps x 15 reps

Dont like this machine - get my big legs stuck in it .....could have been embarrassing ....

Seated Calf Raises

25kg x 15 then realised this was far too light and did

45kg x 8

Standing Calf Raises

1 x 12 @ 14 plates

1 x 10 @ 15 plates

Did not feel that I worked very hard so I went and did 2 x 10 squats with 20kg and then I felt tired so did 5 mins cooldown on x trainer

*FRIDAY *

*
*

*
DAY 3 DELTS & ABS *

Bearing in mind it was Friday night, twas very busy with bicep boys and I could not get near a lot of the equipment straight away so p!ssed about a bit

Ran for mile vo2 max

Crunches

Hanging leg raises 2 x 10

- same finger always goes into spasm....have a lot of weight to hoist up to be fair though !!

Lateral Raises 15lb x 3 x 8

[no idea what it is in kilos cannot be assed to google it - but was in the women's gym and they only have poundages in there!]

D/Bell Press 15lb x 3 x 8

Front Raises - 10kg BB x 3 x 8

Side Delts Machine

3 plates x 2 x 6

but someone was making me laugh and putting me off in the middle of my sets so then 2 plates x 8

Rear Delts Machine

3 plates x 12 x 3

*SATURDAY*

*BIS AND TRIS *[As did not do them yesterday]

Twisting d/bell curls - 5kgs

3 x 20 [10 each arm] perhaps more than this though as lost track really

BB Curl - 15kg

3 x 6

Single Arm Preacher Curls - 3 plates

3 x 8;7;6 each arm

Some chins [about 5 assisted on bar] and dips [2 sets of 10 perhaps] whilst talking ......

Tri Pulldowns - 3 plates I think but could have been 2 :confused1: felt easy for 3 ???

3 x 8;7;6 - a determined effort - [was very hard on reflection so perhaps was 3 plates ]

Machine Dips - 20 kg @ 1 reps - too easy so put on 40kg and did 3 x 10;10;8

1 mile walk to cool down

*Tomorrow is chest and back with Paul = Pain *


----------



## jonti1leg

mmMMmm ...sounds interesting.....me thinks an exchange of photo's via PM is coming x


----------



## leafman

Looking good jem you seem very determined and i reckon u will go a long way if u keep at it :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> mmMMmm ...sounds interesting.....me thinks an exchange of photo's via PM is coming x


Ermmmm scary jon !!! what sort of pics hahaha


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Looking good jem you seem very determined and i reckon u will go a long way if u keep at it :thumbup1:


cheers leaf - here's hoping mate !!!


----------



## paul s

Hello jem whats with all the sets?


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> Hello jem whats with all the sets?


Oops :blush:Got bored I think ........dont know, just cannot get to failure on my own I dont think ??? I can never tell, which sounds stupid I know ... :ban:


----------



## paul s

you know you can, you must trust me. by the way as i,ve told you before your legs are looking great.

Tomorrow you will be going to failure.


----------



## Jem

ok thanks.....


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> ok thanks.....


Sweets, how did u manage to post sooo many posts !


----------



## jonti1leg

just the ones mentioned earlier...am too good a catholic boy for anything else x


----------



## anabolic ant

Originally Posted by anabolic ant

blimey one day...i dont know if this site will still be active then,i should be down the post office,drawing my pension then luv...

*well then you must be much older than you initially said then .....old fart *

bet you'll be drawing your pension before me twiglet

ok,i'm nullifying that statement...too late

of course you'll be hardcore(but at what,ok,ok,ok,enough!!!) *many many things ...*

ooooooh hoooo do disclose your talents

trust me,just need to find how your body works and responds to what,when and how...i.e. reps,set ranges...types of exercises,and in a good figured out order(all trial & error/experimentation)...also a nice diet...arhhh yes,you know who to come to for diet!!! *feck off with diet stuff*

go on keep hating me for diet asking,watch,one day you'll ask for diet tips after me hounding you on your diet and i'll be drawing my pension...friggin narky git

and get your rest n recovery tested to see how and what helps you recover and be ready again...

then i reckon my dear after you know your body well...you'll know what you want and have to do,then you'll only need your own a*se...and you'll be hardcore to the bone love...wont have to rely on anyone...

but i reckon 6 months under my wing and you'll have the smaller guys saying i wanna look like that...when women see your back they will stop n stare whilst your donning a tank top vest in the gym or a open back dress whenst out...and whenst you decide to put your legs on show with a skirt or shorts...there will be second looks cos your shape would be like a sculpture,and when tensed,people would know you train hard for em(calves,quads n hams)...men would wanna kiss your relaxed but visible abs...ladies will be jealous of your clean cut womenly shaped biceps and triceps...and having such a sweeping v-taper with just enough caps on your delts keeping you feminine,but enough to show that you can have it with any shoulders!!!

*I reckon you got a bit carried away in yur own little fantasy here love ......jeezus ant - ha ha I am not doing it for the whole world ! Just me ! little old me and my own demons ....just to prove me wrong !!! dont really give a she-ite muslim what the rest of the world think - they can all feck off *

*
oh well...*

ok maybe i went off into a mad one for a sec,but i like to set myself challenges...i always have succeeded in not failing yet!!!!

k,i painted a picture perfect...but sounded good dint it?

i dont give a sheeeeeeeeee ite muslim either,was just saying...

yes they can all get r*gged out by the biggest maple tree there is!!!!

friggin moody a*se...remind me not to be so inciteful or nice next time...you git!!!

nice new avvy pic,look right hard in that...in fact you look like a right bully...bloody meanie a*se...arms look like they are coming along a bit though

will comment on training in a bit,but for now....pffffffffft


----------



## Robsta

ha ha...jem got a bolloking :lol:


----------



## russforever

keep on going jem!!!!


----------



## defdaz

Jemster! I was going to congratulate you on getting top ten on reps already but Con's knocked you off (er?!) it seems! Congrats anyway, you deserve it all for being so much fun and training so flipping flipping hard (and motivating the rest of us to train harder as a result - thank you!). :thumb: Are you happy with your progress so far? Has keeping this journal helped motivate you more?

I was up in Redditch Friday evening - it was soooo tempting to pop to Ironworks but just didn't really have time. Next time! :w00t:


----------



## Gym Bunny

OK.....I HEREBY ANNOUNCE TO UKM AND THE WORLD....THAT JEM IS *NOT*, IN ANY WAY, SHAPE OR FORM, GAY. She does however, let me appreciate her from afar. :lol:

Happy babe?

I need to PM you again...about training.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> OK.....I HEREBY ANNOUNCE TO UKM AND THE WORLD....THAT JEM IS *NOT*, IN ANY WAY, SHAPE OR FORM, GAY. She does however, let me appreciate her from afar. :lol:
> 
> Happy babe?
> 
> I need to PM you again...about training.


PMSL - that's a bit strong ....everyone will now think I am in denial !! I would love to be gay - I know all relationships are difficult but at least women understand each other a bit better - men are just sh!t at working out when it is acceptable to buy flowers and when it is naff [Valentine's Day...when gold should be proffered] ....that's just for starters .... :confused1:


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> just the ones mentioned earlier...am too good a catholic boy for anything else x


well I am a good catholic girl educated by nuns - so of course my pics are tasteful and within the boundaries of decency !!! pmsl x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem! It is not all roses....believe me women with PMT are illogical, irrational, and hell you can get into trouble simply for breathing too loud!

Plus, while men, can hurt you by being dense twits at least most of them are not intentional [email protected] woman scorned is a malicious, demonical force.

I go thru stages of preferring one or the other....tho I am a connoisseur of beauty...male and female alike! :rolleye:


----------



## defdaz

Gym Bunny said:


> ...a woman scorned is a malicious, demonical force.


So true. :no: :crying:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem! It is not all roses....believe me women with PMT are illogical, irrational, and hell you can get into trouble simply for breathing too loud!
> 
> Plus, while men, can hurt you by being dense twits at least most of them are not intentional [email protected] woman scorned is a malicious, demonical force.
> 
> I go thru stages of preferring one or the other....tho I am a connoisseur of beauty...male and female alike! :rolleye:


Oh yeah never thought of it like that .....they will really know how to push the right/wrong buttons - manipulative bi-atches that we are ..........I feckin hate women Lys

[Present co.excepted] I feckin hate them....there are not many women I do get on with - only the bolshy feckin no **** ladies that tell it like it is ....they are my type of girls

No - I dont wanna be a **** after all - that's it then, decided - will remain heterosexual :thumb: cheers for clearing that one up babe xx:rockon:


----------



## jonti1leg

Jem said:


> well I am a good catholic girl educated by nuns - so of course my pics are tasteful and within the boundaries of decency !!! pmsl x


mu junior school was run by nuns...think that what made me so rebelious:innocent:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> So true. :no: :crying:


Haha - I feel your pain Dax - made me laugh ..........

erm does that slightly prove the point :confused1:

Ah where did you pop up from

Like the avvy btw - BIG LATS BOI x


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> mu junior school was run by nuns...think that what made me so rebelious:innocent:


Both my primary and comp - Nuns and Priests - & all girls

You know what they say about never missing what you never had .........it's so not true - we were the worst for chasing boys - pubescent girls with raging hormones

I was oot drinkin in the pubs when I was 13 !!!

Good God fearing girl now though I hasten to add - I had done it all by the time I reached 17 :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hahahahahahah! Sounds like your wild youth was remarkably similar to mine Jem darling. I'd agree with you on the not getting on with women thing. Can't stand all the backstabbing bitchyness. 90% of my mates are male...all the females are as nutty as me. Friends, love em. Said it before and I'll say it again....Friends are the family you chose for yourself


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Haha - I feel your pain Dax - made me laugh ..........
> 
> erm does that slightly prove the point :confused1:
> 
> *PMSL!* :lol:
> 
> Ah where did you pop up from
> 
> Like the avvy btw - BIG LATS BOI x


I posted about 20 mins ago (so 18 pages back :thumb: ) congratulating you on your 743,34,3434,3222,34 reps and motivating us all to train harder! :beer:

Ta about the avvy, it's an older one though - I want to get that big again! Your new one is v. cool too - 'AVE IT!

Aren't you supposed to be at the gym? Tsk! :laugh: I'm busy waiting for my friend and her baby to come over to brizzle for a day out. *taps foot* :whistling:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> I posted about 20 mins ago (so 18 pages back :thumb: ) congratulating you on your 743,34,3434,3222,34 reps and motivating us all to train harder! :beer:
> 
> Ta about the avvy, it's an older one though - I want to get that big again! Your new one is v. cool too - 'AVE IT!
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be at the gym? Tsk! :laugh: I'm busy waiting for my friend and her baby to come over to brizzle for a day out. *taps foot* :whistling:


LMAO - that is soooo not a good thing - Paul was not impressed when he saw what I had done in his absence [i am only supposed to do one set to failure] so stp feckin rubbing it in !

Where the feck is Brizzle - is there a prison there ?

PMSL - just realised what that sounded like ...........

Oh so this is a special laydee Dax ???? tell all....

Yes will be at the gym imminently - only takes 5 mins to get there Dad :thumb: Have a lovely day mate x


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Hahahahahahah! Sounds like your wild youth was remarkably similar to mine Jem darling. I'd agree with you on the not getting on with women thing. Can't stand all the backstabbing bitchyness. 90% of my mates are male...all the females are as nutty as me. Friends, love em. Said it before and I'll say it again....Friends are the family you chose for yourself


Sooooo agree with you there - blood is so not thicker than water !


----------



## defdaz

Brizzle is like a prison yes, pmsl! It's what Bristolians call Bristol. 

You just want Paul to discipline you, don't you!? :lol:

She's gorgeous but there's only one special laydee for me (well, as long as you keep repping me anyway!) :lol:

You have a great day too Jex! x


----------



## jonti1leg

not sure how you feel bout it now but i realised that the deeper the person is into religion (especially catholicsim) the more evil they are..have met (and been related to) some of the most evil people and it stems from their beliefs.

i tried to set the local church on fire...thats how much i hated being pushed into religion !!

Ooops did i say that out loud ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

jonti1leg said:


> not sure how you feel bout it now but i realised that the deeper the person is into religion (especially catholicsim) the more evil they are..have met (and been related to) some of the most evil people and it stems from their beliefs.
> 
> i tried to set the local church on fire...thats how much i hated being pushed into religion !!
> 
> Ooops did i say that out loud ?


 I think I love you! Reps as soon as my tank is recharged!


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> not sure how you feel bout it now but i realised that the deeper the person is into religion (especially catholicsim) the more evil they are..have met (and been related to) some of the most evil people and it stems from their beliefs.
> 
> i tried to set the local church on fire...thats how much i hated being pushed into religion !!
> 
> Ooops did i say that out loud ?


pmsl - I am seeing a new deffo more loveable aspect to your personality Jon xx gotta dash but will speak to you about this in more detail - intriguing :innocent:


----------



## jonti1leg

Gym Bunny said:


> I think I love you! Reps as soon as my tank is recharged!


 cheers GB x


----------



## Jem

thanks Janet - hope you enjoy the show....I bet they dont worry about Dream Tan and the like so much ....

Sounds like you're having a whale of a time

Take care hun

Emma x


----------



## paul s

People are taking notice


----------



## Jem

Thought had better update my training as its all been quiet here ....so Sunday:

Excuse me if I get a bit confused with this - Paul you can edit if I get it wrong !

*SUNDAY *

*Chest and Back *Pec Dec

[1] Pec Dec - 6 plates for 11

[2] Bench Press - 3 plates x 4 [pmsl - I was struggling even with that...so not happening for me]

Think this was superset - did some warm ups but have only listed the 1 working set of each to failure

Machine Pullover - 4 plates x 8

Straight Bar Pulldowns - 2 warm up sets x 3 plates x 8 reps

Pulley Row - 4 plates x 8 reps

[rolling blades towards the scapula whilst pulling into stomach - multi-tasking = confused Jem]

Assisted Chins [ha with wraps and hands] x 8

Farted about with what equated to parallel bar type movements - mostly I wobbled about and Paul impressed me with his core strength ....

Deadlifts - warm ups 30kg then 40kg then 1 working set of 50kg x 7 [Grip was the main thing I think....maybe!]

Abs and Leg Raises

*MONDAY *

*Cardio Only *

Some hanging leg raises

- these hurt one finger all the time....I have a dysfunctional finger amongst other things

Abs

Hyper Extensions

40 mins run

20 mins bike

As the meerkat says Simples !


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> People are taking notice


Taking notice of what Paul :confused1:


----------



## paul s

Of how your looking i.e positive comments

What about the ring flyes supersetted with reverse dips don't forget them


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> Of how your looking i.e positive comments
> 
> What about the ring flyes supersetted with reverse dips don't forget them


This was my mention of them Paul - you make it sound so much more impressive though !!! My take on this was :

*"Farted about with what equated to parallel bar type movements - mostly I wobbled about and Paul impressed me with his core strength ...."*

*
*

:bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*

*
*


----------



## Gym Bunny

Paul...what are ring flys?

Yes Jem darrrrrllllling we are noticing!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey sweetie

Just popping in!

Much love

xxxxx


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Paul...what are ring flys?
> 
> *feckin impossible is what they are Lys pmsl - you normally see this type of movement in the olympics not in feckin Ironworks - dunno what he's trying to do to me * :ban:
> 
> Yes Jem darrrrrllllling we are noticing!


*You love me anyway Lys - for my superior wit and dry sense of humour * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey sweetie
> 
> Just popping in!
> 
> Much love
> 
> xxxxx


Well hello Kate - hope you are enjoying the weekend - Run to the Sun isnt it ??? I would have loved to get there in me little banger of a golf :beer:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> *You love me anyway Lys - for my superior wit and dry sense of humour * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


This is true...if there's nowt going on in the head I ain't interested...Or I'll be in lust for a month then get bored n move on. :lol: You, angel, have kept me enthralled since I joined UKM. Oh if only *wistful sigh*

I think we need a video of ring flys. Either your very fine self or the almost as fine Mr Paul.


----------



## paul s

Ring flyes are like on the gymnastic rings. you get a bench hold the rings and put your feet on the bench making you body parallel to the floor. then extend your arms out slowly then bring your arms together to the start point. do them properly and you will never do cable crossover again


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> This is true...if there's nowt going on in the head I ain't interested...Or I'll be in lust for a month then get bored n move on. :lol: You, angel, have kept me enthralled since I joined UKM. Oh if only *wistful sigh*
> 
> *Ha smooth Lys !! I know however that I am not your type - we are sisters in arms * :whistling:
> 
> I think we need a video of ring flys. Either your very fine self
> 
> *this is not a fine sight - could make it onto aunties bloomers or something of similar ilk *
> 
> or the almost as fine Mr Paul .... *potential masseur Paul ? pmsl * *[/*QUOTE]


----------



## paul s

Jem its not at the olympics but on some s and m video


----------



## paul s

you were right photos have been changed


----------



## VforVictory

Hey! Well done on the training and looking good in ur new avatar! U seem to be doing really well! Keep up the good work x


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> Jem its not at the olympics but on some s and m video


the grunts that result from this movement would qualify for that for sure :whistling:


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> you were right photos have been changed


Oh yep just looked at the added back shots on your profile page - will be a good comparison for this year


----------



## paul s

cheers mate ,grunts are good, check out how many posts.

How did the back look

No i meant a certain person changed there photo


----------



## Jem

VforVictory said:


> Hey! Well done on the training and looking good in ur new avatar! U seem to be doing really well! Keep up the good work x


thanks V - much appreciated. I see your still posting in your thread as well - well done :thumb: - I am reading but not always commenting as I dont always have anything of value to add - I talk too much !! :bounce:


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> thanks V - much appreciated. I see your still posting in your thread as well - well done :thumb: - *I am reading but not always commenting as I dont always have anything of value to add - I talk too much !!* :bounce:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:...i'm not saying anything:whistling: :innocent:

awwwwwwww


----------



## defdaz

Crickey, those ring flyes sound absolutely hideous!! :scared:

I want a go... :laugh:


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:...i'm not saying anything:whistling: :innocent:
> 
> awwwwwwww


well that makes a feckin change


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Crickey, those ring flyes sound absolutely hideous!! :scared:
> 
> I want a go... :laugh:


pmsl crickey or crikey ........spelling Dax !!!

they are erm ...interesting ..........personally I prefer at least one foot on the floor at all times unless I am:

* In bed

* Swimming

* Riding [a horse, people - a horse]

:ban:


----------



## jonti1leg

i always prefer one foot on the floor...otherwis, i'm on my 4rse:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> i always prefer one foot on the floor...otherwis, i'm on my 4rse:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Oh yeah - PMSL - gotta love ye Jon x:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> I can only assume that in the gym where you train the people look where they are walking, watch what you are doing, pay attention and take the necessary safety measures.
> 
> In the gym where I train there are a lot of gormless people who walk into loaded barbells, try to walk through the cables when I am doing the cross over cable machine or generally do not look where they are going.........
> 
> Usually, if you grunt or groan when working hard in the gym I go to ,they all stare at you, but at the moment the big bodybuilder is kindly distracting everyone with his nice tight **** and big arms and legs and I can get on with my programme without disruption from the other customers!


Sounds like a great gym !!!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

*TUESDAY *

*LEGS *

Note: excludes warm up sets - 1 working set to failure unless otherwise stated, all with 4-2-4 tempo

Leg Press - 80kg - 2 working sets of 10 reps I think

Leg Extension - 4 plates - 12

Squats - About 30kg - 12

Lying Leg Curl- 12 reps for 6 plates

Seated Leg curl - 45kg for 13 reps

Toe Press - 140kg for 7

Funny Calf Raise machine - God only knows - and Paul of course - it burney hot though !!!

Abs


----------



## WRT

Good workout, any pb's?


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Good workout, any pb's?


Oh erm yes I think they all were - apart from the leg press ! :thumb:


----------



## paul s

led ext first and the funny one was donkey calf raises.

Leg press was110kls pb


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> *TUESDAY *
> 
> *LEGS *
> 
> Note: excludes warm up sets - 1 working set to failure unless otherwise stated, all with 4-2-4 tempo
> 
> Leg Press - 80kg - 2 working sets of 10 reps I think
> 
> Leg Extension - 4 plates - 12
> 
> Squats - About 30kg - 12
> 
> Lying Leg Curl- 12 reps for 6 plates
> 
> Seated Leg curl - 45kg for 13 reps
> 
> Toe Press - 140kg for 7
> 
> Funny Calf Raise machine - God only knows - and Paul of course - it burney hot though !!!
> 
> Abs


Hey Jemster. When you say "4 plates" or "6 plates" do you mean 45 pounders?? Oops, I mean 22.4 Kg plates??


----------



## robisco11

ZEUS said:


> Hey Jemster. When you say "4 plates" or "6 plates" do you mean 45 pounders?? Oops, I mean 22.4 Kg plates??


x2

surely not 6 45lb's!?


----------



## Robsta

plates normally mean 20kg....


----------



## defdaz

Greekgoddess said:


> I can only assume that in the gym where you train the people look where they are walking, watch what you are doing, pay attention and take the necessary safety measures.
> 
> In the gym where I train there are a lot of gormless people who walk into loaded barbells, try to walk through the cables when I am doing the cross over cable machine or generally do not look where they are going.........


At Ironworks (where Jem trains) I had some kid squeeze between me and the machine when I was doing some triceps pushdowns. Couldn't believe it! :laugh: :cursing:

Seems like a great leg workout Jemster! Sore today? And what is your diet like at the moment? :thumbup1:


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> well that makes a feckin change


yes it does...cos when yee speak...i feel crushed and over taken...actually no...over-whelmed...no actually totally violated and frustrated:lol:...

ooooweeeee....looky at your weights going up...i'm complimenting you before you start on me already!!!

i have to bloody say i'm complimenting you!!!!!

hows the upper body coming along...slamming on those plates and climbing up the weight rack:bounce:????

keep hitting those heavier weights hard slap on the muscle...no point in getting a sparrows knee cap cut:lol:...get the tissues big:bounce:!!!!!

right i'm off to do my rounds in the real world!!!!!

peace,love,chicken n vinyl!!!!

p.s where's yee friggin diet...gotta get that on here...dont be shy...i will only bite your head off!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

110kg is very respectable on the leg press. Paul...can you persuade her to somehow record the weights? It's giving a headache trying to work them out. Yes Jem...laugh all you like!


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> Hey Jemster. When you say "4 plates" or "6 plates" do you mean 45 pounders?? Oops, I mean 22.4 Kg plates??


*erm....*



robisco11 said:


> x2
> 
> surely not 6 45lb's!?


*erm....*



Robsta said:


> plates normally mean 20kg....


*erm....*

*I am sure Paul can clarify this at some point !* 

*They are on the machines so not the big free plates*



defdaz said:


> At Ironworks (where Jem trains) I had some kid squeeze between me and the machine when I was doing some triceps pushdowns. Couldn't believe it! :laugh: :cursing:
> 
> Seems like a great leg workout Jemster! Sore today? And what is your diet like at the moment? :thumbup1:


*p1ss off - sore subject - its naff - not eating enough - not finding the time to have my life consumed by food....will do though !*


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> *erm....*
> 
> *erm....*
> 
> *erm....*
> 
> *I am sure Paul can clarify this at some point !*
> 
> *They are on the machines so not the big free plates*
> 
> *p1ss off - sore subject - its naff - not eating enough - not finding the time to have my life consumed by food....will do though !*


ahhh i was gonna say 6 20kilo plates!!

didnt mean to confuse you


----------



## Jem

Ha Ok Ok I will record weights properly ! :wacko: :surrender:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Ha Ok Ok I will record weights properly ! :wacko: :surrender:


You better! Smile!


----------



## robisco11

haha weights aside it looks like your working well :thumb:

how long have you been training ?(sorry if you've said before)


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> yes it does...cos when yee speak...i feel crushed and over taken...actually no...over-whelmed...no actually totally violated and frustrated:lol:...
> 
> ooooweeeee....looky at your weights going up...i'm complimenting you before you start on me already!!!
> 
> i have to bloody say i'm complimenting you!!!!!
> 
> *mmm should think so too - not before time *
> 
> hows the upper body coming along...slamming on those plates and climbing up the weight rack:bounce:????
> 
> * erm yep - will be beating you soon *
> 
> keep hitting those heavier weights hard slap on the muscle...no point in getting a sparrows knee cap cut:lol:...get the tissues big:bounce:!!!!!
> 
> right i'm off to do my rounds in the real world!!!!!
> 
> *off begging again - regular spot ? *
> 
> peace,love,chicken n vinyl!!!!
> 
> p.s where's yee friggin diet...gotta get that on here...dont be shy...i will only bite your head off!!!!


*coming ....oh and the diet x*


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> You better! Smile!


I will from tomorrow pwomise !!! Had to go into the office today so did jack in the gym :whistling:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> haha weights aside it looks like your working well :thumb:
> 
> how long have you been training ?(sorry if you've said before)


Hiya Rob - have been training in the same gym for about 15 months but was mainly cardio focused & farting about with weights not really knowing what I was doing - I used to road run then joined the gym and eased into the weights. Mainly I have intensified focus on weights in the last 6 months. It has progressed to obsession these days :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Hiya Rob - have been training in the same gym for about 15 months but was mainly cardio focused & farting about with weights not really knowing what I was doing - I used to road run then joined the gym and eased into the weights. Mainly I have intensified focus on weights in the last 6 months. It has progressed to obsession these days :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


fair play to you!

did you get advice from someone at the gym or did you get into the weights and do/donts yourself? you seem to be progressing, any drive to compete anytime?


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> fair play to you!
> 
> did you get advice from someone at the gym or did you get into the weights and do/donts yourself? you seem to be progressing, any drive to compete anytime?


I train with Paul S at the moment [he is on here] who is a current ukbff champ :clap: :clap: so he is putting me through my paces and putting more emphasis on upping the weights and doing impossible manoevres like ring flyes for example ........I am just concentrating on being able to do manly things like chins and dips :thumb: :whistling: then I will think about future events :laugh: How about yourself?


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I train with Paul S at the moment [he is on here] who is a current ukbff champ :clap: :clap: so he is putting me through my paces and putting more emphasis on upping the weights and doing impossible manoevres like ring flyes for example ........I am just concentrating on being able to do manly things like chins and dips :thumb: :whistling: then I will think about future events :laugh: How about yourself?


yeh i know who you mean! well you've got no excuses in regards to anything training or nutrition related with someone like that behind you :thumbup1: For myself im very much similar to you, competing isnt something im focused on really, not yet anyways. If i was to compete id like to give myself a good 18months from here and enter a natural show.


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> yeh i know who you mean! well you've got no excuses in regards to anything training or nutrition related with someone like that behind you :thumbup1:
> 
> *moi make excuses ! Never *
> 
> For myself im very much similar to you, competing isnt something im focused on really, not yet anyways. If i was to compete id like to give myself a good 18months from here and enter a natural show.


*I will carry on supporting at the moment*

*A natural show ? ha I did not know such things existed these days !!! Have you thought about starting up a journal ?*


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> *I will carry on supporting at the moment*
> 
> *A natural show ? ha I did not know such things existed these days !!! Have you thought about starting up a journal ?*


haha glad to hear it. And yes, believe it or not there are a few naturals knocking about here and there. I have a journal on another forum, im sure i started one on here but that was ages ago and i never kept it up. I may get one going, have to remind myself to not be lazy and keep it updated though..


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> haha glad to hear it. And yes, believe it or not there are a few naturals knocking about here and there. I have a journal on another forum, im sure i started one on here but that was ages ago and i never kept it up. I may get one going, have to remind myself to not be lazy and keep it updated though..


 :bounce: :bounceo it - Do it - we can always do with an extra place to doss...I mean post relevant and interesting information .... :beer:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> :bounce: :bounceo it - Do it - we can always do with an extra place to doss...I mean post relevant and interesting information .... :beer:


thats abviously the main reason? i mean, these journals are for training related info and advice and nothing more...arent they?.... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> thats abviously the main reason? i mean, these journals are for training related info and advice and nothing more...arent they?.... :whistling:


Oh but of course my dear :innocent: well mine is a prime example ....... 

hmmm well joking aside - I do the training - might not be as heavy as some but we are all on a journey and a learning curve :beer:

:ban:for cheesiness ???


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Oh but of course my dear :innocent: well mine is a prime example .......
> 
> hmmm well joking aside - I do the training - might not be as heavy as some but we are all on a journey and a learning curve :beer:
> 
> :ban: for cheesiness ???


it would be deserved.... :tongue:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> it would be deserved.... :tongue:


Ha cheers for the support Rob - you get :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Ok was all a bit quiet here yesterday because I had to go into the office and thus had an unexpected recovery day - one day of cardio to make up therefore - which means that the usual day off [saturday] will be spent doing this !

Back to it today after driving all over the shop - one end of Brum, back again and round the feckin reakin' so lots of petrol consumed and aching legs by the end of it. I was truly tommy tucked & although I had my gym bag in the back of the car, I was contemplating not going...I ended up driving there anyway.

Took 3 ephedrine :ban: ......yes I was that tired and no, I was not bouncing off the walls - so have come to the conclusion that they are not very good pmsl !

Still i gave me the energy to do what needed to be done .....Dr Death [aka Paul S] entered the gym just as I was getting onto triceps.

There was me quite happily trolling along and in comes Paul .....I was so happy ....note the sarcasm.....

HA HA HA Paul !

[NB: Paul objects to pmsl/lmao/rofl/lmfao/lol - mainly because he does not understand it all .....well he is old........PMSL/LMFAO.....] :lol: :lol: :lol:

Suppose I should post up what I did

*THURSDAY *

*DELTS, BI'S AND TRI'S *

1 mile run to warm up

Side Delts & Machine press warm ups on 3 plates each

Side Delts working set was 3 plates x 8 reps [cannot get them high enough I dont think]

Machine Press working set was 2 plates x 8 reps [this is really hard]

Rear Delts [Reverse Pec Dec] was warm up set and then 1 working set 4 plates x 8

BB Curl - 5kg x 20

Smiths Chins/Horizontal Row - 12

Preacher Curls x 4 plates - 8 reps each

Machine Dips - 20kg each so 40 total x 15 [so pb as only did 10 last week] and then thought would just try 25kg each - did 4 reps :innocent:

Tri Pulldown - 2 plates - 9 reps [failed on 3 at 2nd rep]

Bench Tricep Dips x 9 [shakey business]

Finished with abs & leg raises


----------



## Gym Bunny

robisco11 said:


> haha glad to hear it. And yes, believe it or not there are a few naturals knocking about here and there. I have a journal on another forum, im sure i started one on here but that was ages ago and i never kept it up. I may get one going, have to remind myself to not be lazy and keep it updated though..





robisco11 said:


> thats abviously the main reason? i mean, these journals are for training related info and advice and nothing more...arent they?.... :whistling:


Start one up....Just think, it gives me the opportunity to bully you twice! Mwhawhahahahahahahahahha!!!!

Ahem. I mean post helpful comments.


----------



## Gym Bunny

3 eph? Woman how the hell did you drive after that lot? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> 3 eph? Woman how the hell did you drive after that lot? :confused1:


it didnt do anything to me I dont think! :confused1: I saw Paul - I was ok wasnt I paul ?

Me...too cool for school :cool2:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem how much deos a plate weigh?


----------



## Jem

which plate ?


----------



## paul s

3 ephs Bad girl, tut tut.

My tall friend the plates come in different weights.

For pulldowns they weigh 20lb each but for triceps the machine plates weigh 10lb each.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Ok thanks for clearing that up for me, am going to go back and do lots of sums!

Emma I have just spotted your leg pics - you have a very fine set of pins on you young lady!

Have you thought any more about whether you would like to compete at some point?


----------



## leafman

I have nothing constructive to say so im gonna post a smily face just to show iv been here :lol:

 Good work out sis bla bla bla :001_tt2: Dont no wots wrong with me today think i been brinking too much fizzy pop :whistling:


----------



## anabolic ant

did i read right 3 ephredrine...hahahahahahahahaha

such a liar...O'natureally indeed my a*se!!!!

anyway...you need to take it for a bit like clen for it to get into your system...then it will take effect better!!!!

cant sleep on them fcukers too well...body temp increase...i feel it releases water from my joints though!!!

good fat burner...i think most will agree,even boosts your strength,but makes you moody as feck cos of the tiredness that builds against the uppyness of this substance where it hits your ...

i cant be bothered,not that i cant be bothered for you...its late and i'm tired...so here,science done for me n you below:

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/haycock/ephedrine-and-beta-adrenergic-receptors.htm

this is a deep n long scientific read buit gives you the all on ephredrine & clen!!!!

gives you all angles of lipolysis/fat burning also includes other stacks like ECA's effectiveness,T3/T4 etc!!!!!!

all referenced up decent article


----------



## Gym Bunny

Mr Ant you will be getting reppage for that link when I am rep recharged.

I can see why Jem says she is natural. Cause she doesn't take gear. But I assume that anyone here who claims to be natty is not supposed to have tried things like clem or eph then? But legal FBs are allowed?


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Ok thanks for clearing that up for me, am going to go back and do lots of sums!
> 
> Emma I have just spotted your leg pics - you have a very fine set of pins on you young lady!
> 
> Have you thought any more about whether you would like to compete at some point?


Thanks WA very nice of you to say so & thanks to Paul for answering question re plates ....


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> I have nothing constructive to say so im gonna post a smily face just to show iv been here :lol:
> 
> Good work out sis bla bla bla :001_tt2: Dont no wots wrong with me today think i been brinking too much fizzy pop :whistling:


You are just a natural fruit n nut case Leaf - we all know that :beer:


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> did i read right 3 ephredrine...hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> such a liar...O'natureally indeed my a*se!!!!
> 
> *ahem - this was not a normal day therefore I had to resort to extreme measures but will read your article and then you will no doubt hook me on a new habit. I have an addictive nature....I get hooked & obsessive about things.....it will be your fault !!! *
> 
> anyway...you need to take it for a bit like clen for it to get into your system...then it will take effect better!!!!
> 
> cant sleep on them fcukers too well...body temp increase...i feel it releases water from my joints though!!!
> 
> good fat burner...i think most will agree,even boosts your strength,but makes you moody as feck *I am there already though as you know so what's the difference gonna be !!! * :lol: cos of the tiredness that builds against the uppyness of this substance where it hits your ...
> 
> i cant be bothered,not that i cant be bothered for you...its late and i'm tired...*not surprised look at the feckin time - go to bed saddo *so here,science done for me n you below:
> 
> http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/haycock/ephedrine-and-beta-adrenergic-receptors.htm
> 
> this is a deep n long scientific read buit gives you the all on ephredrine & clen!!!!
> 
> gives you all angles of lipolysis/fat burning also includes other stacks like ECA's effectiveness,T3/T4 etc!!!!!!
> 
> all referenced up decent article


* thx x*


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> You are just a natural fruit n nut case Leaf - we all know that :beer:


Mmmmmmm! Fruit and nut! :drool:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Mmmmmmm! Fruit and nut! :drool:


hahaha have a feckin choc bar for gawds sake !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> hahaha have a feckin choc bar for gawds sake !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


No chocolate for another 13 days. :lol:


----------



## Jem

Its obviously killing you - why deprive yourself - have one and problem will be solved - just stop as soon as you are satiated ....usually that one or two squares will do the trick......erm usually ...

NB: I am not a chocolate person - only a non-choc craver could post something like this ....I understand ...


----------



## Gym Bunny

I have a friend, poor lass, who is allergic to chocolate. Though given the choice I'd prefer an allergy to that than cheese.

I'm fine now. Just inhaled some food and am having my final coffee of the day. Just getting a touch annoyed I am stuck at home waiting for a supps parcel to turn up!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I have a friend, poor lass, who is allergic to chocolate. Though given the choice I'd prefer an allergy to that than cheese.
> 
> I'm fine now. Just inhaled some food and am having my final coffee of the day. Just getting a touch annoyed I am stuck at home waiting for a supps parcel to turn up!


Could be worse Lys - you could be at work with a spreadsheet :laugh: and conflicting data :lol: and the annoying scientists :thumb: & they could be eating fruit and nut bars with milkas for after and cocktails .....

I loooooooooove cheese - tbh I have not eaten it for so long that I think it would prob make me vomit - everything starts to taste too rich/too carby after a while .......I will make an exception for cheesecake all week long though :ban:


----------



## anabolic ant

Originally Posted by *anabolic ant* https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/53534-jems-journal-post951107.html#post951107

yes it does...cos when yee speak...i feel crushed and over taken...actually no...over-whelmed...no actually totally violated and frustrated ...

ooooweeeee....looky at your weights going up...i'm complimenting you before you start on me already!!!

i have to bloody say i'm complimenting you!!!!!

*mmm should think so too - not before time *

always a smart a*se answer,you meathead:lol:

hows the upper body coming along...slamming on those plates and climbing up the weight rack ????

*erm yep - will be beating you soon *

erm,beat me...that sounds very enticing,i like a good bea...ahem,cough,splutter...i meant beat me,never,i seen more meat on the hair on my little toe:lol:

keep hitting those heavier weights hard slap on the muscle...no point in getting a sparrows knee cap cut ...get the tissues big !!!!!

right i'm off to do my rounds in the real world!!!!!

*off begging again - regular spot ? *

you taught me everything i know,meet you down there,just i dont sell my ...ahem,ahem,cough,cough:lol:

peace,love,chicken n vinyl!!!!

p.s where's yee friggin diet...gotta get that on here...dont be shy...i will only bite your head off !!!!

*coming ....oh and the diet x*



Quote:

Originally Posted by *anabolic ant* https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/53534-jems-journal-89.html#post954093

did i read right 3 ephredrine...hahahahahahahahaha

such a liar...O'natureally indeed my a*se!!!!

*ahem - this was not a normal day therefore I had to resort to extreme measures but will read your article and then you will no doubt hook me on a new habit. I have an addictive nature....I get hooked & obsessive about things.....it will be your fault !!! *

ahem...when is there a normal day in your life miss...???

extreme,hahahaha,such a risk taker you are(sniggers like muttley)...oh,thats right,i provide some education on the matter...and then i get blamed for the midlands being on banned substances,cheers,you git...yes,i know your addicktive nature,tsk tsk,gone on blame me for that as well...hahahaaaaa you have...!!!

anyway...you need to take it for a bit like clen for it to get into your system...then it will take effect better!!!!

cant sleep on them fcukers too well...body temp increase...i feel it releases water from my joints though!!!

good fat burner...i think most will agree,even boosts your strength,but makes you moody as feck *I am there already though as you know so what's the difference gonna be !!! *

absolutely true to the friggin core,hell you'd be better on a course of tests and tren...but saying this clen,ephredrine are not actually classed as sex hormones,so not steroids,but beta and alpha agonists more so...so i guess you have been nullified!!!!



*
*cos of the tiredness that builds against the uppyness of this substance where it hits your ...

i cant be bothered,not that i cant be bothered for you...its late and i'm tired...*not surprised look at the feckin time - go to bed saddo (*this the friggin thanks i get cos i cant sleep n come n help you,such a hater)so here,science done for me n you below:

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/article...-receptors.htm

this is a deep n long scientific read buit gives you the all on ephredrine & clen!!!!

gives you all angles of lipolysis/fat burning also includes other stacks like ECA's effectiveness,T3/T4 etc!!!!!!

all referenced up decent article

*thx x*



Gym Bunny said:


> Mr Ant you will be getting reppage for that link when I am rep recharged.
> 
> I can see why Jem says she is natural. Cause she doesn't take gear. But I assume that anyone here who claims to be natty is not supposed to have tried things like clem or eph then? But legal FBs are allowed?


thankyou miss GB,tis a good read...but i dont think clen,ephredrine and related substances like this are deemed to be breaking the natty barrier,they are not sex hormones,so jem and yourself if you wish...will not be finger pointed at and saying witch,witch,witch...just joking,saying unatural,bla bla bla!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I was curious Mr Ant...at present I am stimming on caffeine and that's it. Alcar n fish oils are my fat burners and I don't think there is any point taking something like eph or clem unless the diet is tight. So ner! :001_tt2:


----------



## anabolic ant

Gym Bunny said:


> I was curious Mr Ant...at present I am stimming on caffeine and that's it. Alcar n fish oils are my fat burners and I don't think there is any point taking something like eph or clem unless the diet is tight. So ner! :001_tt2:


trust me if you threw in some ephredrine,you'd slim down...i was just sitting about and the odd training days and i was trimming up without cardio...only a few tabs a day...but then again thats me,everyone different!!!!

if your diet is tight,your doing cardio,with which you probably do at the gym along with training and rugger!!!

reckon you'll slim easy...with fat being used from fat stores for energy!!!

i sound bad now,like i'm pushing...please dont take it like this or anyone reading this...i'm not condoning drug use or anything,just explaining what could happen as a possibility etc

but i can get some good E's,,MDMA powder,charlie and blinding microdots:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ....


----------



## Gym Bunny

anabolic ant said:


> *trust me if you threw in some ephredrine,you'd slim down..*.i was just sitting about and the odd training days and i was trimming up without cardio...only a few tabs a day...but then again thats me,everyone different!!!!
> 
> if your diet is tight,your doing cardio,with which you probably do at the gym along with training and rugger!!!
> 
> reckon you'll slim easy...with fat being used from fat stores for energy!!!


I need to sort out the food. Really, I've wasted far to long messing around doing everything except sort the diet out. Plus as I play in the regionals for rugby (or will once this F*ing ankle is better) I wouldn't be able to take anything like that anyway. Think even sida would be out. Still. Who knows what the future will hold eh?


----------



## anabolic ant

Gym Bunny said:


> I need to sort out the food. Really, I've wasted far to long messing around doing everything except sort the diet out. Plus as I play in the regionals for rugby (or will once this F*ing ankle is better) I wouldn't be able to take anything like that anyway. Think even sida would be out. Still. Who knows what the future will hold eh?


sorry i didnt see it coming out like that...i didnt mean like slim down cos all you lot are slim in my eyes anyway...i should of said fat loss!!!

dont hate me for getting it wrong,i apologise!!!!

and hopefully your ankle will heal up sooner than later...throw some creatine in,glucosamines,vit C,zn & Mg for healing...and up your protein a touch!!!!

the future...blimey...i need instants,my time is running out,feel like i'm getting old!!!

and last but not least an apology for you jem for hijacking your lovely thread!!!


----------



## Jem

:whistling:If you have all quite finished ??

Well thanks

:laugh::laugh:

Will read that info later antnee - cheers love for the drug pushing in my thread bit - much appreciated ......gosh you are sooooo common :whistling:

Ok back to *training * ahem ...

*FRIDAY *

*CARDIO ONLY *

Was hot in there today phew was sweating like a P.I.G - the fans werent turned on for the first 40 mins of me training so I was dripping like a leaky tap :thumb :NICE !

40 mins running - good fun - boundless energy [and no...I did not have drugs today thanks - all natural stuff] I ran at 5k tempo then mixed it up with some sprinting at the end - HAVE IT !

20 mins x-trainer

10 mins bike

12 mins stepper

Total = 82 mins :confused1: did not even realise it was that much at the time tbh [that means 'to be honest' Paulo!....sssh I am educating him in pooter talk]

Good workout lots of fun and was suitably smelly at the end :beer: :ban:


----------



## Jem

try again - trying to get comparison pics up from when I first started the site - to now which is nearly 3 months



pmsl I look a bit browner now - a tad happier - boobs have shrunk more ....other than that exactly the same - well I will do these again in October and hopefully there will be more progress then to show !

Ha no I dont look happier - here is a happier one !


----------



## WRT

You look loads leaner, well done can really tell around the neck and shoulder area and your face looks thinner! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> You look loads leaner, well done can really tell around the neck and shoulder area and your face looks thinner! :thumbup1:


Ha what happened to the gay boy banner ?

It so does not suit you anyway !!! 

Ah the magic word 'leaner' - Well thanks if that is true then I just cannot see it myself at all really - just need to make the shoulders feckin mahoosive now, and I will be happy - to a certain extent :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'd second the leaner comment, you have definitely dropped fat off your face, but also upper arms.

You have have a very nice shape to your shoulders and traps and I think it's all coming together. Boob shrinkage is inevitable unfortunately (I used to have 34Es :crying: )


----------



## heavyweight

You have made good progress Jem, you look fresh in that last pic


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I'd second the leaner comment, you have definitely dropped fat off your face, but also upper arms.
> 
> You have have a very nice shape to your shoulders and traps and I think it's all coming together. Boob shrinkage is inevitable unfortunately (I used to have 34Es :crying: )


*Lys thanks for the kind comments - I dont think there is that much change - I would do things differently if I could re-do the last 3 months - I think more progress should have been visible but hopefully when I repost more comparison pics in Oct then there will be a clearer change *

*Its just a shame I was too shy to pose for full body shot back then -changes may have been easier to see - you could only see the me face and neck ffs !!!*  

*Bleedin nora those bahoobies sound painful *

*34E's - jesus - thats huge Lys * :lol:



heavyweight said:


> You have made good progress Jem, you look fresh in that last pic


*Ah a totally perv free comment [i think - not sure what you mean by fresh ha * :confused1: *] *

*Cheers Heavy hunny !*


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> *Lys thanks for the kind comments - I dont think there is that much change - I would do things differently if I could re-do the last 3 months - I think more progress should have been visible but hopefully when I repost more comparison pics in Oct then there will be a clearer change *
> 
> *Its just a shame I was too shy to pose for full body shot back then -changes may have been easier to see - you could only see the me face and neck ffs !!!*
> 
> *Bleedin nora those bahoobies sound painful *
> 
> *34E's - jesus - thats huge Lys * :lol:
> 
> *Ah a totally perv free comment [i think - not sure what you mean by fresh ha * :confused1: *] *
> 
> *Cheers Heavy hunny !*


Be happy you look jubbly lovely.

p.s. I need nude


----------



## Jem

heavyweight said:


> Be happy you look jubbly lovely.
> 
> p.s. I need nude


Ok cheers I will accept the compliment :thumb:


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> Ok cheers I will accept the compliment :thumb:


Yeah ok..would u like my email address??


----------



## Jem

heavyweight said:


> Yeah ok..would u like my email address??


Huh :confused1:


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> Huh :confused1:


:confused1:just a photo !!!


----------



## Jem

heavyweight said:


> :confused1:just a photo !!!


God loves a trier :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> God loves a trier :thumb:


But no one else does! Heavyweight....if Jem does decide to send out private photos I'd better be first on the list! :lol:


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> God loves a trier :thumb:


Let's take it back to the staaart...erm sorry bout that ! Like i said a picture would be good :tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

heavyweight said:


> Let's take it back to the staaart...erm sorry bout that ! Like i said a picture would be good :tongue:


Do you want a nude pic from me?


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> Do you want a nude pic from me?


You are such an attention whore! Must take after your auntie me thinks! :lol:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> But no one else does! Heavyweight....if Jem does decide to send out private photos I'd better be first on the list! :lol:


Of course ....Nice one Lys ! :bounce:


----------



## heavyweight

MaKaVeLi said:


> Do you want a nude pic from me?


Cum then mr.big !!!! :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Gym Bunny said:


> You are such an attention whore! Must take after your auntie me thinks! :lol:


Lmao true true, does this mean you're Tom's mum?


----------



## Gym Bunny

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lmao true true, does this mean you're Tom's mum?


You can have more than one auntie surely? Cause I don't think I'm cut out to be a mum! :lol: Everyone needs a disreputable auntie that encourages them to misbehave and gets them p1ssed.


----------



## heavyweight

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lmao true true, does this mean you're Tom's mum?


U gonna post this pic up or u gonna make me get the one i have saved in my documents out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

MaKaVeLi said:


> Do you want a nude pic from me?


LMAO - it would be nicer than mine Heavy ! He is extremely pretty :thumb:


----------



## leafman

How did i miss ur pics :confused1: Too much waffling sh1te :lol:

I think the progress can be seen jem. All you got to do is keep at it and keep doin ur best and the rest willl fall into place. If it all happened over night then it wouldnt be body building it would be body build :lol: Ok i just made that up  prob dont make sense, but the basics still apply :thumbup1:

You look and sound happy with yourself and as someone said u look lovly jubbly :lol: More work to be done, then yes there is but u know that. Good progress jem and its rare u see it in urself. I dont see progress in myself now but then others say they can. Now unless others, (meaning u) are lieing to me :whistling: then u should see my point 

Keep it up and bump for nude pics of you and GB :lol: How about some underneath squat shots :lol: i can but try :tongue: Looking good jem, cant wait to see u again in 3 month looking leaner and meaner :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Gym Bunny said:


> You can have more than one auntie surely? Cause I don't think I'm cut out to be a mum! :lol: Everyone needs a disreputable auntie that encourages them to misbehave and gets them p1ssed.


Lol you cant be my mum, youre too young!


----------



## defdaz

I agree with everyone else Jem, you can definitely see progress - amazing since the photo's are so flippin' small!  :lol: :lol:

You can't but succeed to get your body how you want it Em, not with your commitment and enthusiasm. Get your diet sorted too, Jemla! pmsl


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> Lol you cant be my mum, youre too young!


Well that's a relief! :lol:

Jem you are making great progress. REALLY!


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> Ah the magic word 'leaner' - Well thanks if that is true then I just cannot see it myself at all really - :thumb:


Looking gooooood!!you do look leaner around your shoulders and chest for sure. your doing well keep at it ! i get this though people notice difference but i dont and its only because you see it everyday. keep going mate :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> Looking gooooood!!you do look leaner around your shoulders and chest for sure. your doing well keep at it ! i get this though people notice difference but i dont and its only because you see it everyday. keep going mate :thumb:


Oh Harry I am just having a strop in the bronze thread about these pics - I am so upset about them this morning because I think they are poop !!!! I really cannot see progress tbh ............. :lol: Prob just a typical woman being hormonal !

Owed reps for your kind comments - gotta wait til this afternoon before I am refueled I think

Cheers for popping in & enjoy the film this afternoon !!!

At least you dont have to go and watch Hanna Montana :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> Oh Harry I am just having a strop in the bronze thread about these pics - I am so upset about them this morning because I think they are poop !!!! I really cannot see progress tbh ............. :lol: Prob just a typical woman being hormonal !
> 
> Owed reps for your kind comments - gotta wait til this afternoon before I am refueled I think
> 
> Cheers for popping in & enjoy the film this afternoon !!!
> 
> At least you dont have to go and watch Hanna Montana :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't let it p!ss you off honestly you can see alot of difference PWOMISE!! Yeh maybe hormones have a part to play but everyone gets it, do what im doing atm im not letting myself look at my body everyday just once a week (for like 12 hours a go, not that im vain or anything) but seriously girl you can see a difference in your shoulders and top of your chest and around the top of your arms aswell.

DONT EVEN GET ME STARTED ON HANNA MON'fvckin'TANA....yeh ok shes hot but i mean wtf....


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> Don't let it p!ss you off honestly you can see alot of difference PWOMISE!! Yeh maybe hormones have a part to play but everyone gets it, do what im doing atm im not letting myself look at my body everyday just once a week (for like 12 hours a go, not that im vain or anything) but seriously girl you can see a difference in your shoulders and top of your chest and around the top of your arms aswell.
> 
> DONT EVEN GET ME STARTED ON HANNA MON'fvckin'TANA....yeh ok shes hot but i mean wtf....


Ok I have to stop stropping and throwing tantrums - yes but how do you avoid the mirror for fecks sake ....I have to look respectable when I go out the front door :laugh: and to be honest there are too many in the bedroom ....[lets not discuss that in detail] - it is utterly unavoidable - which was great when I started training because you cannot lie to yourself .......now its just crap if you dont wanna spend the whole day examining possible triceps development .......I'm gonna paint them all :lol: :lol: like a mad woman !

HaHa Hanna Montana - int she great - she's is taking over the world ....she is possibly more annoying than Mylene Klass :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem, I looked at your pics again.


I think if you can work on your posing you'll see a huge difference.

You're developing a nice taper into your waist

Such a taper always makes you think "Arrrrgh!!! My ass is getting bigger". It is not

Let's have a touch more positive thinking or I'm a gonna add you to my slap list next time I'm in the UK.


I haz spoken. The bunny is law!


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> Ok I have to stop stropping and throwing tantrums - yes but how do you avoid the mirror for fecks sake ....I have to look respectable when I go out the front door :laugh: and to be honest there are too many in the bedroom ....[lets not discuss that in detail] - it is utterly unavoidable - which was great when I started training because you cannot lie to yourself .......now its just crap if you dont wanna spend the whole day examining possible triceps development .......I'm gonna paint them all :lol: :lol: like a mad woman !
> 
> HaHa Hanna Montana - int she great - she's is taking over the world ....she is possibly more annoying than Mylene Klass :tongue:


 Ok im with you on having loads of mirrors but try not to check your body just your face lol. but yes....details lol. i keep saying in going to get the definition tatood in on my triceps lol.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem, I looked at your pics again.
> I think if you can work on your posing you'll see a huge difference.
> 
> You're developing a nice taper into your waist
> 
> Such a taper always makes you think "Arrrrgh!!! My ass is getting bigger". It is not
> 
> Let's have a touch more positive thinking or I'm a gonna add you to my slap list next time I'm in the UK.
> 
> I haz spoken. The bunny is law!


Ok I will shut up and stop the girlie sulking - not gonna argue with someone that pops their fingers in and out of joint at will :whistling:

Def dont want a slap neither !

Cheers chocco girl :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> Ok im with you on having loads of mirrors but try not to check your body just your face lol. but yes....details lol. i keep saying in going to get the definition tatood in on my triceps lol.


Good thinking batman - my first tattoo ever !!!


----------



## jonti1leg

Em, i totally agree with what everyone is saying...you ARE making progress..you are having, what i (and i would think everyone) have..doubt in yourself...i didnt like my progress pics but have had really good and honest feedback and on a serious 2nd look, can see the difference...as everyone can in you, its just you cant see it and you want more...i have come to realise that part of bodybuilding is never being happy, always wanting more, always wanting to look better. have a think about these little quotes..they are so so true. x

Faith is to believe in what you do not see;

the reward of this faith is ito see what you believe.

Take pride in how far you have come and have faith in how far you can go


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> Em, i totally agree with what everyone is saying...you ARE making progress..you are having, what i (and i would think everyone) have..doubt in yourself...i didnt like my progress pics but have had really good and honest feedback and on a serious 2nd look, can see the difference...as everyone can in you, its just you cant see it and you want more...i have come to realise that part of bodybuilding is never being happy, always wanting more, always wanting to look better. have a think about these little quotes..they are so so true. x
> 
> Faith is to believe in what you do not see;
> 
> the reward of this faith is ito see what you believe.
> 
> Take pride in how far you have come and have faith in how far you can go


Thanks Jon - I am feeling a wee bit sorry for meself today to say the least  its been a while since I had a day like this and I dont know why tbh but well brassed off. I am touched by the quotes - thanks darling ....I love the new avvy - if you can stick at it and overcome the odds, it shouldnt be so hard for me huh ? Silly Wabbit that I am :tongue:

xx


----------



## Jem

*SATURDAY*

*CARDIO ONLY - supposedly but then did some arms first *

Went for cardio and Craig asked if I wanted to do some arms with him - so I did even though I will incur the wrath of Paul for overtraining probably....& doing more than one set but snapped me out of my mood for a bit so prob was more cathartic than catabolic..ha feckin ha

Triceps

Pulldowns with straight bar 3 sets with 5 secs pauses

Machine dips as above with 20kg each arm

Biceps

BB curls - Oly bar, as above 5 secs pause

Cable Bicep pulls - same again - liked this one - can we add this Paul ?

Tractor pull things - hurt for about 10 reps - just the one set

Cardio

12 mins run

20 mins walking and talking to friend

30 mins x-trainer

12 mins stepper

Total = 74 mins

Abs

Did some decline crunches today

Hanging leg raises

Stretched back out on hyper extensions


----------



## IanStu

Just seen your new pics Jem...dont know why you cant see any improvement....the change are pretty obvious...you are looking awsome (I hate that word but it kind of suits the way u look) Its always hard to see changes in yourself, so chin up and just carry on doing what your doing..cause its working :thumb:


----------



## Guest

How did I miss these pics!!! :confused1: Off to find them asap


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> How did I miss these pics!!! :confused1: Off to find them asap


would not bother if I were you ...I am itching to delete them - but good or bad it is my journal and I have to post them ..........


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Just seen your new pics Jem...dont know why you cant see any improvement....the change are pretty obvious...you are looking awsome (I hate that word but it kind of suits the way u look) Its always hard to see changes in yourself, so chin up and just carry on doing what your doing..cause its working :thumb:


Thanks Ian - I really cannot , just cannot see it but hey ho thats' the way sometimes - everyone has been really kind !

I think there are better pics in my profile albums and I wish I had not deleted the saucy shots because they made me feel a lot better than these pmsl x


----------



## Guest

I found them:bounce: Your traps looked improved and shoulders in general have definatetly come up:thumbup1: It's hard to tell with all those clothes on:tongue:


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> I found them:bounce: Your traps looked improved and shoulders in general have definatetly come up:thumbup1: It's hard to tell with all those clothes on:tongue:


I think that's what has got me so depressed

Definitely taking my clothes off in future pmsl x


----------



## defdaz

Aww, big hugs Jem! You're looking great and you'll feel better in the morning, promise.


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> I think that's what has got me so depressed
> 
> Definitely taking my clothes off in future pmsl x


Raise your head high Jem, you look great and have been making some really nice progress. You should be proud of yourself:thumbup1:......

"Definitely taking my clothes off in future pmsl" mg: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Aww, big hugs Jem! You're looking great and you'll feel better in the morning, promise.


I know I will snap out of it !!! pmsl what a saddo I am :laugh:


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> Raise your head high Jem, you look great and have been making some really nice progress. You should be proud of yourself:thumbup1:......
> 
> "Definitely taking my clothes off in future pmsl" mg: :thumb:


Thanks Zeusy - and I am !


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> I know I will snap out of it !!! pmsl what a saddo I am :laugh:


You're allowed to be emo Jem, it's normal for a lass! :thumb:

Er... should I hide? :innocent:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Jem,

Seems like we're having a very similar time at the moment sharing the same mindset. I echo allof what has already been said. You are looking great, I can caertainly see a difference between the two sets of pics that extends beyond the newfound tan!  And if you can't see the progress yourself from those pics go back and check your legs out again, they are looking awesome.

I was thinking, since you can't really get the full idea of how much you are changing because you were so covered up on your first set of pics, have you taken some of you in your undercrackers or swimwear so in October you can be really proud of yourself?


----------



## Jem

Here is something to make me feel better

This is progress - not comparison

Shameless photo whoring but I dont care - on these, I can see an improvement in myself :ban:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Jem,
> 
> Seems like we're having a very similar time at the moment sharing the same mindset. I echo allof what has already been said. You are looking great, I can caertainly see a difference between the two sets of pics that extends beyond the newfound tan!  And if you can't see the progress yourself from those pics go back and check your legs out again, they are looking awesome.
> 
> I was thinking, since you can't really get the full idea of how much you are changing because you were so covered up on your first set of pics, have you taken some of you in your undercrackers or swimwear so in October you can be really proud of yourself?


I cannot get the timer to extend so that I can run back in time to get full body shot in ! I am not brave enough to stand in front of anyone and get them to do it [dumb when I am gonna post it on here - I know!] But think thats what I need realistically - even if its just for moi and not posted :thumb: have put a couple of progress shots here - dont normally post them in thread [i prefer just having them in profile albums] but what the feck - its that kind of day - I needed to cheer myself up

Might just stick a legs shot in as well ...feck it

Cheers WA

Reps on way darlin - you deserve them :rockon:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> You're allowed to be emo Jem, it's normal for a lass! :thumb:
> 
> Er... should I hide? :innocent:


Just found this on the bottom of the other page.........you can run but you cant hide Dax !!!!


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Here is something to make me feel better
> 
> This is progress - not comparison
> 
> Shameless photo whoring but I dont care - on these, I can see an improvement in myself :ban:
> 
> View attachment 26600
> 
> 
> View attachment 26601


Wow!! MUHHASSSIVE difference Em!!! :beer: :thumb: :thumbup1:

Look at that smile too! :laugh:

PS Love the logo on your vest, lmao!


----------



## VforVictory

Hey! Well done for posting pics - you look really good and you are definatley making great progress! :thumb: . Your biceps have improved loads!

I am jealous - my puny arms just look like raw sausages LOL!

Keep up the good work x


----------



## Jem

VforVictory said:


> Hey! Well done for posting pics - you look really good and you are definatley making great progress! :thumb: . Your biceps have improved loads!
> 
> I am jealous - my puny arms just look like raw sausages LOL!
> 
> Keep up the good work x


thanks V - I would still rather have your chinning ability I think - that is like a super hero power to me :whistling:


----------



## Jacko89

now thats a difference i could see it in the other pics but sheeeeeeeeit you can defniately see it in these ! well done matey x


----------



## defdaz

How you feeling today Jem?


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> now thats a difference i could see it in the other pics but sheeeeeeeeit you can defniately see it in these ! well done matey x


thanks Harry - I felt better for posting them - was hard to see anything in the others !



defdaz said:


> How you feeling today Jem?


Better - thank god - was so bleedin maudlin yesterday - silly really :laugh:

Cheers Dax !


----------



## clairey.h

hello sweetie


----------



## Jem

*SUNDAY *

*CHEST AND BACK*

Started off well and tapered to relatively crap as the session wore on.....apparently I overtrained bi's and tris this week:ban: :whistling:

Chest Press - 4 plates

Pec Dec - 4 plates

Warm up sets done first for both then working sets with 4 plates for 6 reps on both I think

Bench Press 32kg x 8 reps - *PB*

Ring Flyes [with 1 foot on the ground ha] - about bloomin 10 I think

Reverse Dips - Negative only - 6

Reverse Grip Pulldown - 4 plates with working set of 8 reps *[same reps and weight as last week]*

Straight arm pulldown x 3 plates x 12 reps

Cable Pulley Row - 5 plates x 9 reps *PB*

Hammer Row - 20kg each arm - 12 reps for right arm, 10 for the left :tongue:

Assisted Chins - [this is where it all went wrong] - 6 then 4 [felt like triceps were gone completely by this point] *[worse than last week] *

Deadlifts - warm up on bar

40 kg x 11

55 kg x 4 *PB*

Abs


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> hello sweetie


hello darlink ! how are yoooohooo


----------



## clairey.h

fine and dandy, likin the sun:thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> fine and dandy, likin the sun:thumb:


Me also hunny - I have been training then went to the pub :cool2: twas lovely apart from some random chinese man who tried to talk to us .... :confused1: they always pick me - I have the face of a victim I think :whistling:

How is life treating my favourite laydee ? xxx


----------



## Jem

psml at your comment ! you should see the other side - it is the feature wall !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Me also hunny - I have been training then went to the pub :cool2: twas lovely apart from some random chinese man who tried to talk to us .... :confused1: they always pick me - I have the face of a victim I think :whistling:
> 
> How is life treating my favourite laydee ? xxx


lol...............I think I must have one of those faces also................

bet you were all hot and sweaty today, hot your gym has better air con than mine............I think the closest mine has to ac is a fan that blows hot air......................


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol...............I think I must have one of those faces also................
> 
> bet you were all hot and sweaty today, hot your gym has better air con than mine............I think the closest mine has to ac is a fan that blows hot air......................


erm mine is the same - it is basically a factory unit with wall mounted fans ! Not too bad if you are doing weights but for cardio

Ooooh momma sweating like a PIG wycleff honey


----------



## paul s

Hello my dear


----------



## clairey.h

pmsl great descriptive work...............got me really feeling it...............

I will say though that the treadmills in my gym have built in fans so it an bring a nice refreshing cool breeze to the facial regions............


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> Hello my dear


Oh well hello stranger :laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl great descriptive work...............got me really feeling it...............
> 
> I will say though that the treadmills in my gym have built in fans so it an bring a nice refreshing cool breeze to the facial regions............


depends on how tall you are as to which region it hits though :whistling: its all good baby


----------



## clairey.h

well your taller than me lady so could I hang a coat hanger off them????????????


----------



## paul s

I suppose that means i get it in the face then


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Evening, well done on your PB's Emma :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> well your taller than me lady so could I hang a coat hanger off them????????????


*I have no more comments to make .......* :tongue:



paul s said:


> I suppose that means i get it in the face then


* Definitely *


----------



## paul s

hello WA , how was training today.


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Evening, well done on your PB's Emma :thumb:


Cheers WA - how are you darlink?


----------



## paul s

Cheers mate let every one know, photo actual size


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> Cheers mate let every one know, photo actual size


you said that ...not me - and you forgot to give me an action figure to represent you when you are on holiday so that I dont have to train with AC/DC :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm really well thanks - played in the park, climbed some trees with a friends kids, passed on the ice cream!

I'm going to the gym in20 minutes, I'm quite looking forward to it!


----------



## paul s

pick one as long as they dont wear gold lame or hot pants.and they must be youthful and pretty...


----------



## Gym Bunny

Reps for that sexy DLing PB young lady! :bounce:


----------



## paul s

how are you GB


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> pick one as long as they dont wear gold lame or hot pants.and they must be youthful and pretty...


how about gollam ?

:ban: :ban: :ban: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Reps for that sexy DLing PB young lady! :bounce:


thanks Lys - it was hard too - I dont know how you do it - what is your PB? I want to beat it :whistling: not that I am competitive or anything :confused1: - gimme 6 months guffaw guffaw xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> thanks Lys - it was hard too - I dont know how you do it - what is your PB? I want to beat it :whistling: not that I am competitive or anything :confused1: - gimme 6 months guffaw guffaw xx


My PB is 115kg. But I haven't gone for a 1RM on deadlifts this year. Should be more than that now with all the RDLs and snatch grip DLing I've been doing. Will have a go once my thumb is recovered! :lol:

Tan's is 140kg! and she is a good 10kg lighter than me.

Paul I am great. Freckly as can be but great. Much better mood today


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> My PB is 115kg. But I haven't gone for a 1RM on deadlifts this year. Should be more than that now with all the RDLs and snatch grip DLing I've been doing. Will have a go once my thumb is recovered! :lol:
> 
> Tan's is 140kg! and she is a good 10kg lighter than me.
> 
> Paul I am great. Freckly as can be but great. *you sound like Janet * :lol: Much better mood today


Yeah well Tan makes amazing protein cakes as well - I cannot compete there...she is just bloody good :cursing: not bitter at all.....

115 still within the bounds of possibility - but will stick to trying 60 first :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Found one :



Its the right size


----------



## paul s

emma he has no privates, he's took too much stuff without a break


----------



## defdaz

"I have the face of a victim I think"

LMFAO!! Poor Jemster! :crying:

Congrats on the PB's Emma, and well done Paul!! :beer:

PS Not sure how your triceps were giving out on assisted chins?! :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

I really need to take a pic in my 'Heavy Singles' tshirt! :0)


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> I really need to take a pic in my 'Heavy Singles' tshirt! :0)


erm Tan - what is 'Heavy Singles' is it safe to google ? :whistling:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> "I have the face of a victim I think"
> 
> LMFAO!! Poor Jemster! :crying:
> 
> Congrats on the PB's Emma, and well done Paul!! :beer:
> 
> PS Not sure how your triceps were giving out on assisted chins?! :confused1: :whistling:


Well they just were so ner ner :tongue:


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> emma he has no privates, he's took too much stuff without a break


Oh so does is that different to you ??? :confused1: ??? :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## paul s

yes, must take a break.

It must be me i like to check that all is intact


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> erm Tan - what is 'Heavy Singles' is it safe to google ? :whistling:


they are the coolest powerlifting tshirts and I think I'm one of only a handful of girlies to have one!!!!! Have been promising Fat Pete (of sig below) a piccie of me in it for ages lol


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> they are the coolest powerlifting tshirts and I think I'm one of only a handful of girlies to have one!!!!! Have been promising Fat Pete (of sig below) a piccie of me in it for ages lol


You have to qualify to wear said t-shirt?


----------



## clairey.h

hello, hello, HHHEEEELLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

where are you then sexy lady...................


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> hello, hello, HHHEEEELLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> where are you then sexy lady...................


well I am here now - are you going to comment on my amazing training or just take the p!ss ???

:lol: :lol: :lol:

dont answer

I know the score


----------



## clairey.h

your training is the dogs, is sooooooo super heavy, you are like super girl and wonder women rolled into one with the strength of of the hulk to match...what was that you said

'chins, chins I sh1t on them,'

and yes you do super star muscle power girly

good enough for you........  

in all honestly you have made fab progress and top marks for being so open in your journel pics and all, you can see what progress you have made in what is a short time in this game, so dont worry you will look the hotty of the hottest soon............(not that you already dont.......shovel and hole please)


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> your training is the dogs, is sooooooo super heavy, you are like super girl and wonder women rolled into one with the strength of of the hulk to match...what was that you said
> 
> 'chins, chins I sh1t on them,'
> 
> and yes you do super star muscle power girly
> 
> good enough for you........
> 
> in all honestly you have made fab progress and top marks for being so open in your journel pics and all, you can see what progress you have made in what is a short time in this game, so dont worry you will look the hotty of the hottest soon............(not that you already dont.......shovel and hole please)


oooooh so not sulking anymore

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I love you !!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

So when you next training LQ?


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> So when you next training LQ?


your journel jem is taking about muffs and you come to jems to ask about training....................... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> your journel jem is taking about muffs and you come to jems to ask about training....................... :whistling: :whistling:


The irony is not lost on me.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> So when you next training LQ?


*did cardio today - will do leggies tomorrow *



clairey.h said:


> your journel jem is taking about muffs and you come to jems to ask about training....................... :whistling: :whistling:


 *erm shat stirring cow - gonna call a mod me * 



Gym Bunny said:


> The irony is not lost on me.


*nicely put .....*

*conspiracy alert !!!*


----------



## clairey.h

oh ha ha pick on me why dont you...........

I have a poorly rotar cuff dont you know, so leave me alone....pmsl cant even wind down the window in my car, not quite sure how Im gonna do shoulders and back this week.........

there that training enough for ya...........

anyhows he just likes following me around to see what flirting I get up to with the ladies, gives him funny ideas dont you know :innocent: :innocent: :lol: :lol:

anyway im off to spend some time putting my kids to bed.............yah peace


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> oh ha ha pick on me why dont you...........
> 
> I have a poorly rotar cuff dont you know, so leave me alone....pmsl cant even wind down the window in my car, not quite sure how Im gonna do shoulders and back this week.........
> 
> there that training enough for ya...........
> 
> anyhows he just likes following me around to see what flirting I get up to with the ladies, gives him funny ideas dont you know :innocent: :innocent: :lol: :lol:
> 
> anyway im off to spend some time putting my kids to bed.............yah peace


If you have rotator cuff injury you do NOT train on it! RC rehab exercises and follow physio/osteo advice. DO YOU HEAR ME YOUNG LADY????


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oh ha ha pick on me why dont you...........
> 
> I have a poorly rotar cuff dont you know, so leave me alone....pmsl cant even wind down the window in my car, not quite sure how Im gonna do shoulders and back this week.........
> 
> there that training enough for ya...........
> 
> anyhows he just likes following me around to see what flirting I get up to with the ladies, gives him funny ideas dont you know :innocent: :innocent: :lol: :lol:
> 
> anyway im off to spend some time putting my kids to bed.............yah peace


Good evening my lovely

pm sent back

have no idea what Rob could possibly be thinking :lol:

he is a bad lad - and you are growing another one :stupid: :w00t: - teach him well claire xxxx


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> If you have rotator cuff injury you do NOT train on it! RC rehab exercises and follow physio/osteo advice. DO YOU HEAR ME YOUNG LADY????


so I have been told................... :cursing: :cursing:

its not bad at the mo, just struggle to do certain things, but dont want it to get worse, so am feeling out the week and seeing how I fair......

did tris today, so twinging a bit now................. :crying: :crying:

but I love training shoulders, and back is my strongest sessions where I can show off:crying:...............lol

will try to be good................ :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:

going on a hunt for the nurofen now..........


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Good evening my lovely
> 
> pm sent back
> 
> have no idea what Rob could possibly be thinking :lol:
> 
> he is a bad lad - and you are growing another one :stupid: :w00t: - teach him well claire xxxx


believe no women, girl or man even will ever ever ever be good enough for my boy...........enter the mother in law from hell :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> believe no women, girl or man even will ever ever ever be good enough for my boy...........enter the mother in law from hell :innocent: :innocent:


I feel sorry for whichever poor girl lands up with my son - he is breaking hearts already and is only 11 - I came home from picking daughter up the other day and there were 6 girls standing outside the gate with Kai [my boy] all fawning over him

He is a handsome little fecker though !!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> I feel sorry for whichever poor girl lands up with my son - he is breaking hearts already and is only 11 - I came home from picking daughter up the other day and there were 6 girls standing outside the gate with Kai [my boy] all fawning over him
> 
> He is a handsome little fecker though !!!


You have kids?


How the hell did I miss this?

Bloody hell woman your figure is doubly fine as I can't see any evidence of this

How the hell did I miss this?

Am I only woman alive who doesn't want children?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I feel sorry for whichever poor girl lands up with my son - he is breaking hearts already and is only 11 - I came home from picking daughter up the other day and there were 6 girls standing outside the gate with Kai [my boy] all fawning over him
> 
> He is a handsome little fecker though !!!


pmsl............aaaaawwwwwwww what a little heart breaker, takes after his mummy no doubt 

wait till the girls start crying on your shoulder, hoping youll put in a good word...................pmsl


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> You have kids?
> 
> 
> How the hell did I miss this?
> 
> Bloody hell woman your figure is doubly fine as I can't see any evidence of this
> 
> How the hell did I miss this?
> 
> Am I only woman alive who doesn't want children?


we never said we wanted them, just that we have them............ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

only joking....................kind off.........yes I am joking......I think :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> You have kids?
> 
> 
> How the hell did I miss this? *have no idea* :confused1: *- why do you think WRT calls me MILF:whistling:*
> 
> Bloody hell woman your figure is doubly fine as I can't see any evidence of this *plenty stretch marks on stomach dont worry !!*
> 
> How the hell did I miss this? *denial ???*
> 
> Am I only woman alive who doesn't want children? *no I dont want any * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: * well - I never did but it happened so I had another and sealed the deal - breeding over and career back on track along with training *


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> we never said we wanted them, just that we have them............ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> only joking....................kind off.........yes I am joking......I think :innocent: :innocent:


Ha see below

Great bimbos think alike :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem

Doh above I mean...bimbo moi ????? :stupid:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem if you have stretch marks. BIO oil FTW!

I though WRT just called you that because you're older than him?


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem if you have stretch marks. BIO oil FTW!
> 
> I though WRT just called you that because you're older than him?


have been using that and giving it a proper go now for 2 months and my skin does seem to be improving all be it slight, so will continue with useage...........lol

that and a tan works wonders


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> have been using that and giving it a proper go now for 2 months and my skin does seem to be improving all be it slight, so will continue with useage...........lol
> 
> that and a tan works wonders


yes I am doing that and does make a difference but if you are thinking about getting up on a stage and parading round in a thong it does make you slightly uncomfortable ...... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am a bit of a perfectionist - scars are no feckin good to me - never mind all this bull about them being war wounds etc - I would throw money at it if there was something that would work but apparently there isnt :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> yes I am doing that and does make a difference but if you are thinking about getting up on a stage and parading round in a thong it does make you slightly uncomfortable ...... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am a bit of a perfectionist - scars are no feckin good to me - never mind all this bull about them being war wounds etc - I would throw money at it if there was something that would work but apparently there isnt :confused1:


Jem....re scars....If you want a giggle, click HERE!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem....re scars....If you want a giggle, click HERE!


I had a scar from the iron that looked like the startrek uniform badge

 on my knee - it has gone now :cursing:


----------



## Jem

*MONDAY *

*CARDIO ONLY*

22.30 [to be very precise] mins running at 5k temp

20 x-trainer

20 mins fast walking

18 mins hard stepping

Total - 80 mins [and a bit]

Sweating like a PIG & felt a bit dizzy so finished reluctantly and had a pwo shake and protein bar


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> *MONDAY *
> 
> *CARDIO ONLY*
> 
> 22.30 [to be very precise] mins running at 5k temp
> 
> 20 x-trainer
> 
> 20 mins fast walking
> 
> 18 mins hard stepping
> 
> Total - 80 mins [and a bit]
> 
> Sweating like a PIG & felt a bit dizzy so finished reluctantly and had a pwo shake and protein bar


Oh my word!!!! 80 minutes? Are you crazed woman???


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh my word!!!! 80 minutes? Are you crazed woman???


Nope just feeling a bit inadequate due to your wonderful new pics

:lol: :lol: :lol:

erm but really - its always about that long :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

:001_tt2: Oh hush you!!

I used to do so much cardio and I really enjoyed it, mainly stuck to the spinning classes so I could out race the instructor. I don't really like the machines, I'd die of boredom, how do you keep your motivation?


----------



## Jem

looking at my flab wobble in the mirror normally does the trick

and Lady GaGa

she's not with me - they wouldn't let her in because of the dress code .....

she is on the ipod


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> looking at my flab wobble in the mirror normally does the trick


Tsk! Won't stand for you putting yourself down like that Em! :no: You're going to look amazing and are looking better and better every day. All that hard work and crazy-person cardio is paying off! :laugh:

PMA! :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

defdaz said:


> Tsk! Won't stand for you putting yourself down like that Em! :no: You're going to look amazing and are looking better and better every day. All that hard work and crazy-person cardio is paying off! :laugh:
> 
> PMA! :thumbup1:


You tell her!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem. I nominate today as a BE CHEERFUL DAY!!! You are not allowed to moan about your stomach. You look amazing. We are seeing visible changes. Think positive and positive things will happen. Think negative and negative things will happen.


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem. I nominate today as a BE CHEERFUL DAY!!! You are not allowed to moan about your stomach. You look amazing. We are seeing visible changes. Think positive and positive things will happen. Think negative and negative things will happen.


words of inspiration!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hopefully! I just wish she could see how much progress she's making. Cause I know how it feels.

Jem. That cardio session would have killed me. Try not to overdo it and burn away all your muscle!


----------



## Galtonator

Jem it looks like it's all going really well for you keep up the harb work. 80 mins cardio thats just bonkers


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem. I nominate today as a BE CHEERFUL DAY!!! You are not allowed to moan about your stomach. You look amazing. We are seeing visible changes. Think positive and positive things will happen. Think negative and negative things will happen.


 *quite the philosopher GB and I quite agree fed up with meself for moaning on - just got on and did it yesterday and felt a lot better *

*thankyou Mrs Motivator *



robisco11 said:


> words of inspiration!!


 *!!!!*



Gym Bunny said:


> Hopefully! I just wish she could see how much progress she's making. Cause I know how it feels.
> 
> *hmmm well I look too much I think - gonna paint the mirrors! *
> 
> Jem. That cardio session would have killed me. Try not to overdo it and burn away all your muscle!


 *aaaah dont use the catabolism word - Paul is on holiday - I should therefore have a full week of not hearing that word - did he pay you to say that ????*



Galtonator said:


> Jem it looks like it's all going really well for you keep up the harb work. 80 mins cardio thats just bonkers


 *I did not think so but everyone keeps saying it * :confused1: * Its only an hour and 20 mins *

*But hi ! and thanks for poppong by Galt x*


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> *quite the philosopher GB and I quite agree fed up with meself for moaning on - just got on and did it yesterday and felt a lot better *
> 
> *thankyou Mrs Motivator *
> 
> *!!!!*
> 
> *aaaah dont use the catabolism word - Paul is on holiday - I should therefore have a full week of not hearing that word - did he pay you to say that ????*
> 
> *I did not think so but everyone keeps saying it * :confused1: * Its only an hour and 20 mins *
> 
> *But hi ! and thanks for poppong by Galt x*


Catabolism- horrible word


----------



## Jem

Oh I know sweetie - horrid, absolutely deplorable !


----------



## anabolic ant

i detected some down heartedness...no need the antonator is here...listen miss!!!

you pick yourself right back up...you done so much work...and you know deep down you've made so much progress,done so much in such little time frames...i'm telling you,you gotta be proud...you look proper good...what i'm saying is...look at your pins looking the way they do...you slapped on biceps in no time...your back is looking quite nice too...em...i cant talk about your body without taking it somewhere else quite frankly!!!!

your body is gorgeous...and you are making so much progress in the gym,PB's are falling out your gym shorts!!!!

gotta keep saying this is progress...but of course not good to be too happy...but i do think you beat yourself up too much!!!!

i dont think you'd be in the top ten for nothing...you are well liked!!!

and i speak for many men...your lovely,fit n gorgeous(pretty)...have a sense of humour that is brilliant...hate to say this without offending but pretty much unparalleled humour!!!!

and you got personality and originality,traits i love...i know everyone would agree miss...and did i say...corrr,your legs are...k,i'm stopping myself right there!!!

your doing great things miss...dont get disheartened,reckon your gonna be a great contender...all the way hunny,all the way!!!!

see what your doing now...with your progress,cant imagine how much more progress is in the pipeline...just take it easy on yourself...take a breath and take time...you got what it takes,so chill!!!!!

plus you are....ok...i better stop,people might think too much...and i'm saying too much past bodybuilding here!!!!!

hope this smoothes things over just a touch (you know what i mean)

oh and btw,did anyone notice i'm a gold member,k sorry no need!!!


----------



## robisco11

anabolic ant said:


> i detected some down heartedness...no need the antonator is here...listen miss!!!
> 
> you pick yourself right back up...you done so much work...and you know deep down you've made so much progress,done so much in such little time frames...i'm telling you,you gotta be proud...you look proper good...what i'm saying is...look at your pins looking the way they do...you slapped on biceps in no time...your back is looking quite nice too...em...i cant talk about your body without taking it somewhere else quite frankly!!!!
> 
> your body is gorgeous...and you are making so much progress in the gym,PB's are falling out your gym shorts!!!!
> 
> gotta keep saying this is progress...but of course not good to be too happy...but i do think you beat yourself up too much!!!!
> 
> i dont think you'd be in the top ten for nothing...you are well liked!!!
> 
> and i speak for many men...your lovely,fit n gorgeous(pretty)...have a sense of humour that is brilliant...hate to say this without offending but pretty much unparalleled humour!!!!
> 
> and you got personality and originality,traits i love...i know everyone would agree miss...and did i say...corrr,your legs are...k,i'm stopping myself right there!!!
> 
> your doing great things miss...dont get disheartened,reckon your gonna be a great contender...all the way hunny,all the way!!!!
> 
> see what your doing now...with your progress,cant imagine how much more progress is in the pipeline...just take it easy on yourself...take a breath and take time...you got what it takes,so chill!!!!!
> 
> plus you are....ok...i better stop,people might think too much...and i'm saying too much past bodybuilding here!!!!!
> 
> hope this smoothes things over just a touch (you know what i mean)
> 
> oh and btw,did anyone notice i'm a gold member,k sorry no need!!!


Ant= modern day Romeo


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

robisco11 said:


> Ant= modern day Romeo


Aw you have to love him! :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

i thought i would finnaly make a apperance! :thumb:

looking great jem, fantastic progress being made.

and yeah 80mins cardio is mental!

i dont do any!


----------



## clairey.h

jem jeminnee jem jeminee jem jem jeroo

think ive had to much sun......whooooooooooooooooo


----------



## D_MMA

Good Progress Jem really coming on now.


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> jem jeminnee jem jeminee jem jem jeroo
> 
> think ive had to much sun......whooooooooooooooooo


hahaha sun has put a stop to my progress. Just cant seem to eat enougth, its just tooo fukcin warm.

Jem...... u little sex kitten u hope all is well and instead of cardio iv had a idea, why not wrap urself up in bin liners, tape all around u with laggers tape and get someone to pick u up and throw u outside into the sun. Leave u there for the day and bet u lose weight by night fall :thumbup1:

Make sure ur naked except a big towel wrapped round u to collect sweat as u may drowned. Just a idea thow i know my advice is sometimes a bit too advanced for most :lol: I might wright a book hmmm....

wow too much sun claire :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

leafman said:


> hahaha sun has put a stop to my progress. Just cant seem to eat enougth, its just tooo fukcin warm.
> 
> Jem...... u little sex kitten u hope all is well and instead of cardio iv had a idea, why not wrap urself up in bin liners, tape all around u with laggers tape and get someone to pick u up and throw u outside into the sun. Leave u there for the day and bet u lose weight by night fall :thumbup1:
> 
> Make sure ur naked except a big towel wrapped round u to collect sweat as u may drowned. Just a idea thow i know my advice is sometimes a bit too advanced for most :lol: I might wright a book hmmm....
> 
> wow too much sun claire :whistling:


are you indulging in some fantasys here that should best be kept secret.............  :sneaky2: :sneaky2: :rolleye:  :rolleye: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> hahaha sun has put a stop to my progress. Just cant seem to eat enougth, its just tooo fukcin warm.
> 
> Jem...... u little sex kitten u hope all is well and instead of cardio iv had a idea, why not wrap urself up in bin liners, tape all around u with laggers tape and get someone to pick u up and throw u outside into the sun. Leave u there for the day and bet u lose weight by night fall :thumbup1:
> 
> Make sure ur naked except a big towel wrapped round u to collect sweat as u may drowned. Just a idea thow i know my advice is sometimes a bit too advanced for most :lol: I might wright a book hmmm....
> 
> wow too much sun claire :whistling:


*erm radical leaf * :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: * wonder what Josh would make of your theory - I am sure he could offer some sort of technical expertise as to why this is a pretty damn good idea ....or perhaps not hunny:tongue:*



clairey.h said:


> are you indulging in some fantasys here that should best be kept secret.............  :sneaky2: :sneaky2: :rolleye:  :rolleye: :lol: :lol:


*how can you not love claire ???? pmsl with the smilie utilisation in this here post !*


----------



## Joshua

> I might wright a book hmmm....


"How to sweat and dehydrate people"?



> what Josh would make of your theory


You may feel a little dry afterwards, and unless you had a particularly fluffy towel with lots of suckitude, you would probably have very wrinkly skin that resembles a prune. :cool2:

J


----------



## leafman

Joshua said:


> "How to sweat and dehydrate people"?
> 
> You may feel a little dry afterwards, and unless you had a particularly fluffy towel with lots of suckitude, you would probably have very wrinkly skin that resembles a prune. :cool2:
> 
> J


Hahahaha yea but would u lose weight, and im sure i can think of a better title for me book  Ill have a think on it :lol:

Jem stick with me tell ur personal trainer paul is it, that its all under controll and big leafy is taking over fpmsl  :lol: Ill have u pulling and pushing no bother :001_tt2: paul i jest dont hurt me ur big :lol:

On a serious note im thinking of giving this melotan stuff a go when i can get my head round it a bit. Josh expect a plea for help pm soon :lol:


----------



## Jem

DaveI said:


> Good Progress Jem really coming on now.





solidcecil said:


> i thought i would finnaly make a apperance! :thumb:
> 
> looking great jem, fantastic progress being made.
> 
> and yeah 80mins cardio is mental!
> 
> i dont do any!





Joshua said:


> "How to sweat and dehydrate people"?
> 
> You may feel a little dry afterwards, and unless you had a particularly fluffy towel with lots of suckitude, you would probably have very wrinkly skin that resembles a prune. :cool2:
> 
> J


LOVE YOU POSTING IN MY JOURNAL JOSHUA !!! - you add a certain je ne sais quoi

mmmmmwwwaaah x:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Hahahaha yea but would u lose weight, and im sure i can think of a better title for me book  Ill have a think on it :lol:
> 
> *me too ! *
> 
> Jem stick with me tell ur personal trainer paul is it, that its all under controll and big leafy is taking over fpmsl  :lol: Ill have u pulling and pushing no bother :001_tt2: *pushing and pulling what precisement ???*
> 
> paul i jest dont hurt me ur big :lol: * no he is not lmfao !!!! he is pint sized leafy *
> 
> On a serious note im thinking of giving this melotan stuff a go when i can get my head round it a bit. Josh expect a plea for help pm soon :lol:


 *a brown leaf :laugh: woohoo reckon it would suit you sir *


----------



## Joshua

Big leafy wants to have Jem pushing and pulling - get a room!

MT2 is great stuff IMHO buddy. I will always aim to please K!

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Big leafy wants to have Jem pushing and pulling - get a room!
> 
> *hmmm tis not right we are family !!!...almost * :whistling: * anyway you are far hornier than Leaf J - who are you to talk ???* :confused1:
> 
> MT2 is great stuff IMHO buddy. I will always aim to please K!
> 
> *It is that good - try it Leaf*
> 
> J


----------



## Jem

*TUESDAY *

*
*

*
LEGS *

Leg Extensions - 4 plates warm up sets then 1 working set of 11 reps

Leg Press - 80kg warm up for 8 then working set was 115kg for 9 [scared because no spotter and was dropping before locking back in]

Squats - 50kg for 13

Sissy squats x 30 [instead of Hack Squats ----machine busy forever]

Lying Leg Curls - 7 plates *[PB]* x 9 reps

Seated Leg Curl - 50kg *PB]*x 10

Standing Calf Raise - 150kg *PB]* x 11

Donkey Calf Raise - 15kg [dropped because back was twinging] just repped to fail

Abs

Home ....


----------



## defdaz

Go Em! :thumb: That's a fantastic workout hun and three new PB's!

Erm, can I join Team Jemster please?


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> *TUESDAY *
> 
> *LEGS *
> 
> Leg Extensions - 4 plates warm up sets then 1 working set of 11 reps
> 
> Leg Press - 80kg warm up for 8 then working set was 115kg for 9 [scared because no spotter and was dropping before locking back in]
> 
> Squats - 50kg for 13
> 
> Sissy squats x 30 [instead of Hack Squats ----machine busy forever]
> 
> Lying Leg Curls - 7 plates *[PB]* x 9 reps
> 
> Seated Leg Curl - 50kg *PB]*x 10
> 
> Standing Calf Raise - 150kg *PB]* x 11
> 
> Donkey Calf Raise - 15kg [dropped because back was twinging] just repped to fail
> 
> Abs
> 
> Home ....


Three PB's:thumbup1: That a girl Jem.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Go Em! :thumb: That's a fantastic workout hun and three new PB's!
> 
> Erm, can I join Team Jemster please?


*Not quite sure what that entails Dax but please be my guest !!! *

*thanks Hun - now back to the cardio boyo * 



ZEUS said:


> Three PB's:thumbup1: That a girl Jem.


 *thanks zeus - I am trying, its a slow game !*


----------



## robisco11

more PB's!

good work!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> more PB's!
> 
> good work!


thanks Rob - I have been told to blast some pbs on upper this week as I am a poor weak girlie on top - so goal of the week is to up the 32kg on bench from last week or increase the reps !!!

Dont think will get to gym today - was gonna do cardio but had too much work on


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> thanks Rob - I have been told to blast some pbs on upper this week as I am a poor weak girlie on top - so goal of the week is to up the 32kg on bench from last week or increase the reps !!!
> 
> Dont think will get to gym today - was gonna do cardio but had too much work on


hey pooh bum...

yes agreed with whoever told you this info...  !!!!

hee,hee...too much work on...busy busy!!!!

take a rest day...

speak soon PP :lol:


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> hey pooh bum...
> 
> yes agreed with whoever told you this info...  !!!!
> 
> hee,hee...too much work on...busy busy!!!!
> 
> take a rest day...
> 
> speak soon PP :lol:


Listen DD - it was a very wise old man ! ...I have finished me work now actually and I should be onto other things but I got a bit distracted .......2 o clock I have to go and do it .....I have 8 mins left

So how you gonna entertain me in 8 mins ? :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil

well done babe!

hitting those pbs!

x


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> well done babe!
> 
> hitting those pbs!
> 
> x


aw thankyou kindly cecil :laugh: see how hard I am working - not just a joker you know :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> thanks Rob - I have been told to blast some pbs on upper this week as I am a poor weak girlie on top - so goal of the week is to up the 32kg on bench from last week or increase the reps !!!
> 
> Dont think will get to gym today - was gonna do cardio but had too much work on


get some broke then!!

i consider myself part of the furniture in this journal now


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> get some broke then!!
> 
> i consider myself part of the furniture in this journal now


you are like a very much loved armchair rob :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> aw thankyou kindly cecil see how hard I am working - not just a joker you know


haha yeah seems you do achully workout hard:lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> *how can you not love claire ???? pmsl with the smilie utilisation in this here post !*


pmsl..........I can say my whole day using smiles.................

my day so far........

:sleeping: :sleeping: :yawn: :yawn: :bounce: :bounce: :devil2: :wub: :wink: mg: :nono: :innocent: 

my day so far.................(if all the smiles come out that is.......)

can you guess.........uuuuuuuummmmmmmm

pmsl


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> pmsl..........I can say my whole day using smiles.................
> 
> my day so far........
> 
> :sleeping: :sleeping: :yawn: :yawn: :bounce: :bounce: :devil2: :wub: :wink: mg: :nono: :innocent:
> 
> my day so far.................(if all the smiles come out that is.......)
> 
> can you guess.........uuuuuuuummmmmmmm
> 
> pmsl


dirtyyyyy


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> dirtyyyyy


not all.......god I want to walk tomorrow......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> not all.......god I want to walk tomorrow......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


ey up!!

did i read that correctly or am i mis-interpreting it!?!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl..........I can say my whole day using smiles.................
> 
> my day so far........
> 
> :sleeping: :sleeping: :yawn: :yawn: :bounce: :bounce: :devil2: :wub: :wink: mg: :nono: :innocent:
> 
> my day so far.................(if all the smiles come out that is.......)
> 
> can you guess.........uuuuuuuummmmmmmm
> 
> pmsl



slept till 6:30

got up yawning - need another hour

but Rob was up for it

and you were feeling randy

So you made sweet lurve

and he winked, said 'cheers love, that was crackin', rolled back over and went back to sleep

You shook him angrily - 'wake up you b*stard' - 'I want loving conversation and to be told how beautiful, bronzed and muscular I am, stop snoring'

Kids knock on the door and ask what the noise is 'Nothing darlings' you reply innocently

and go downstairs smiling resuming the role of mommy as opposed to sex siren

That took you until about 7:30 [ahem note I have given Rob the benefit of the doubt here - he should be flattered]

Does that accurately reflect your smilies ????


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Listen DD - it was a very wise old man ! ...I have finished me work now actually and I should be onto other things but I got a bit distracted .......2 o clock I have to go and do it .....I have 8 mins left
> 
> So how you gonna entertain me in 8 mins ? :confused1:


the cheek of it,i aint no DD,i'm huckleberry hound...well done on finishing your work,achievement,stress head!!!

wise old man...you sure!

8 mins...damn...i reckon i can sort 2 mins of that 8mins...you'll have to do something for the other 6mins!!!



Jem said:


> aw thankyou kindly cecil :laugh: see how hard I am working - not just a joker you know :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:...i'm not saying any-ting!!!!



solidcecil said:


> haha yeah seems you do achully workout hard:lol:


dont believe everything you read...

i'm joking,i'm joking...just having a laff...granted i agree with cecil!!!

but dont boost her up too much...can always go harder...(training,i'm on about)



robisco11 said:


> dirtyyyyy


claire did we read your smiley's right...?


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> the cheek of it,i aint no DD,i'm huckleberry hound...well done on finishing your work,achievement,stress head!!!
> 
> wise old man...you sure! *Feckin mutley more like - work done for the day woohoo - just ignorin the other thing I have to do .....until tomorrow when it starts weighing on my mind again *
> 
> 8 mins...damn...i reckon i can sort 2 mins of that 8mins...you'll have to do something for the other 6mins!!! *hmm thats what I figured - have to make dow with a cup of coffee after me 2 mins are up then *
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:...i'm not saying any-ting!!!! *why change the habit of a lifetime ........*
> 
> dont believe everything you read...
> 
> i'm joking,i'm joking...just having a laff...*I am literally pmsl ...........not *granted i agree with cecil!!! *thanks *
> 
> but dont boost her up too much...can always go harder...(training,i'm on about)*can apply this to many things yes *
> 
> claire did we read your smiley's right...?


I think we did - dirty cow !!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## anabolic ant

nothing wrong with mutley PP...he used to help you out...be grateful!!!

you know its weighing on your mind right now...i can feel blame coming on soon!!!

frikkin hell 6mins for a cup of coffee...i'd of been ready and done again in that long time!!!!

oh ok...cheeky sh*te...i will say something next time...!!!

yes you can apply it to many things,but your a*se is gonna apply it hows its sposed to be applied,now feck off you cardio slave!!!

remember to read that tat post...life-changing stuff!!!!

I think we did - dirty cow !!!

she was subtle though!!!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> nothing wrong with mutley PP...he used to help you out...be grateful!!!
> 
> *I think I will research that before I read the other stuff *
> 
> you know its weighing on your mind right now...i can feel blame coming on soon!!! *yep will be losing sleep over it for sure *
> 
> frikkin hell 6mins for a cup of coffee...i'd of been ready and done again in that long time!!!! *well if youre not offering seconds then I have to sort myself *
> 
> oh ok...cheeky sh*te...i will say something next time...!!! *Noooooo neeeeed *
> 
> yes you can apply it to many things,but your a*se is gonna apply it hows its sposed to be applied,now feck off you cardio slave!!!
> 
> remember to read that tat post...life-changing stuff!!!! *yes wise old monkey *
> 
> I think we did - dirty cow !!! *hmmmm well she is married* :innocent:
> 
> she was subtle though!!!


 *not if everyone knew - clearly you did not read the comment about her not being able to walk properly* :tongue:


----------



## anabolic ant

losing sleep,bet your out the back garden right now doing your star jumps like you was babs windsor out of carry on,making up for lost milling!!!!

thats it turn to DIY...pleasing women is like pleasing king kong with a normal size banana pffffft!!!!

listen pitstop...dont diss the wise old monkeys knowledge...you know you love the monkey magic!!!

i wasnt even questioning claire on her escapades,good on her,even if she cant walk properly,surely thats a good sign aint it!!!

i'm outta here...catch you on wacky races!!!!


----------



## paul s

Jem said:


> *a brown leaf :laugh: woohoo reckon it would suit you sir *


Cheeking Biatch


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> Cheeking Biatch


???? wrong quote perhaps - maybe it was the pint size quote you were objecting to ??? :whistling: :confused1: :whistling: ??


----------



## Chris1

OI!!!!!!

Hello


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> ???? wrong quote perhaps - maybe it was the pint size quote you were objecting to ??? :whistling: :confused1: :whistling: ??


If u stopped answering the way u do it would have showed up :whistling: he quoted the right one :lol: its just u answer in a weird window licker fashion. meaning inside the box if that make sense lol.

Now iv forgot what i was gonna say grr will post another reply when i remember 

Ohh claire i got exactly what u meant with smily faces :whistling: but ill not say it coz Rob is bigger than me and he sounds mean :lol: And i wouldnt want him to do to me what he done to u :lol: :lol: Then again i could be wrong and my dirty mind has ran off on me. Least it ended with a smile eh


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> OI!!!!!!
> 
> Hello


*Hello stranger - how is the big VIP* :thumb:



leafman said:


> If u stopped answering the way u do it would have showed up :whistling: he quoted the right one :lol: its just u answer in a weird window licker fashion. meaning inside the box if that make sense lol.
> 
> *so I am a window licker - new avvy*
> 
> * Jem - Window Licker Extrordinnaire *
> 
> Now iv forgot what i was gonna say grr will post another reply when i remember
> 
> Ohh claire i got exactly what u meant with smily faces :whistling: but ill not say it coz Rob is bigger than me *would not bet on it ....* :lol: and he sounds mean :lol: And i wouldnt want him to do to me what he done to u :lol: :lol: Then again i could be wrong and my dirty mind has ran off on me. Least it ended with a smile eh


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> losing sleep,bet your out the back garden right now doing your star jumps like you was babs windsor out of carry on,making up for lost milling!!!!
> 
> *whatever .........*
> 
> thats it turn to DIY...pleasing women is like pleasing king kong with a normal size banana pffffft!!!!
> 
> *hmmm for you maybe - just dont publicise the fact that you dont have the wares and maybe you can fool some poor idiot:whistling:*
> 
> listen pitstop...dont diss the wise old monkeys knowledge...you know you love the monkey magic!!!
> 
> *I am too young for that of course .............*
> 
> i wasnt even questioning claire on her escapades,good on her,even if she cant walk properly,surely thats a good sign aint it!!!
> 
> *I prefer squatting *
> 
> i'm outta here...catch you on wacky races!!!!


 *HELP! HELP!*


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> *Hello stranger - how is the big VIP* :thumb:


see this is my point i have quoted what u said to me and look can u see it ??? No because u hide it away in a little box :tongue:

seriously jem thanks for kind words today means a lot  :beer:


----------



## anabolic ant

Quote:

Originally Posted by anabolic ant

losing sleep,bet your out the back garden right now doing your star jumps like you was babs windsor out of carry on,making up for lost milling!!!!

*whatever ......... *

knew it stroppy b*ollox

thats it turn to DIY...pleasing women is like pleasing king kong with a normal size banana pffffft!!!!

*hmmm for you maybe - just dont publicise the fact that you dont have the wares and maybe you can fool some poor idiot*

aint fooling nobody,got enough range to hit all the angles in the circle!!!

listen pitstop...dont diss the wise old monkeys knowledge...you know you love the monkey magic!!!

*I am too young for that of course .............*

yeah right,but knew exactly what willow the wisp was

i wasnt even questioning claire on her escapades,good on her,even if she cant walk properly,surely thats a good sign aint it!!!

*I prefer squatting*

combined with tricep push ups?

i'm outta here...catch you on wacky races!!!!

*HELP! HELP! *

i'll send droopy in to help


----------



## clairey.h

clairey.h said:


> pmsl..........I can say my whole day using smiles.................
> 
> my day so far........
> 
> :sleeping: :sleeping: :yawn: :yawn: :bounce: :bounce: :devil2: :wub: :wink: mg: :nono: :innocent:
> 
> my day so far.................(if all the smiles come out that is.......)
> 
> can you guess.........uuuuuuuummmmmmmm
> 
> pmsl





Jem said:


> slept till 6:30
> 
> got up yawning - need another hour
> 
> but Rob was up for it
> 
> and you were feeling randy
> 
> So you made sweet lurve
> 
> and he winked, said 'cheers love, that was crackin', rolled back over and went back to sleep
> 
> You shook him angrily - 'wake up you b*stard' - 'I want loving conversation and to be told how beautiful, bronzed and muscular I am, stop snoring'
> 
> Kids knock on the door and ask what the noise is 'Nothing darlings' you reply innocently
> 
> and go downstairs smiling resuming the role of mommy as opposed to sex siren
> 
> That took you until about 7:30 [ahem note I have given Rob the benefit of the doubt here - he should be flattered]
> 
> Does that accurately reflect your smilies ????


haha pmsl nearly right.........

it went...............

sleep

wake up tired

gym hence the bouncy thingys

then....well youve all guessed that one.....lol

hubby spat the dummy out over a printer hence the shock and no no face

i was innocent in this it twas not my fault it broke

then twas all good.................

so there is a tad more to my day than sex you know.............pmsl

how have you been............. :confused1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> see this is my point i have quoted what u said to me and look can u see it ??? No because u hide it away in a little box :tongue:
> 
> seriously jem thanks for kind words today means a lot  :beer:


Ok I get you !!! will stop talking inside the box :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

Like this !

I take it you mean in your journal - well Leaf I think a lot of you mate !, you're stuck with me x


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha pmsl nearly right.........
> 
> it went...............
> 
> sleep
> 
> wake up tired
> 
> gym hence the bouncy thingys
> 
> then....well youve all guessed that one.....lol
> 
> hubby spat the dummy out over a printer hence the shock and no no face
> 
> i was innocent in this it twas not my fault it broke
> 
> then twas all good.................
> 
> so there is a tad more to my day than sex you know.............pmsl
> 
> how have you been............. :confused1:


:laugh: hmmmm whatever!!!

Oooh busy little bee claire my love not had time to think straight - having BIG problems with some old council tax bill as well - from 6 years ago !!!!! Its a long story but in short - it was paid - then paid again and now some horrid, scary man is trying to get me to pay it again --- so now I have to put on my consumer rights face and scare him with my legal rights - lots of reading up to do....Its a horrid thing to have to contend with and sh!t I dont need at the minute ....anyway things could always be worse my lovely !

Oh and we have things to sort out as well clairey !!! woohoo - could be just what I need :bounce: :bounce::bounce:xxxx


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> :laugh: hmmmm whatever!!!
> 
> Oooh busy little bee claire my love not had time to think straight - having BIG problems with some old council tax bill as well - from 6 years ago !!!!! Its a long story but in short - it was paid - then paid again and now some horrid, scary man is trying to get me to pay it again --- so now I have to put on my consumer rights face and scare him with my legal rights - lots of reading up to do....Its a horrid thing to have to contend with and sh!t I dont need at the minute ....anyway things could always be worse my lovely !
> 
> Oh and we have things to sort out as well clairey !!! woohoo - could be just what I need :bounce: :bounce::bounce:xxxx


oh jem...thats typical of council records:cursing:!!!!

as long as you got proof,even some bank detail on it or reciept for it...then they need to go back n check their records!!!!

go prove em wrong Peenelope!!!

actually you've paid twice so they owe you money...ok for them to make a fuss when they think they are owed but when someone wants to claim something back,everything conveniently goes missing!!!

go get em cavy wavy!!!!

legal,legal,legal....show em whats what,hope you get the matter resolved and!!!!

hope things are cool otherwise...??


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> oh jem...thats typical of council records:cursing:!!!!
> 
> as long as you got proof,even some bank detail on it or reciept for it...then they need to go back n check their records!!!!
> 
> go prove em wrong Peenelope!!!
> 
> actually you've paid twice so they owe you money...ok for them to make a fuss when they think they are owed but when someone wants to claim something back,everything conveniently goes missing!!!
> 
> go get em cavy wavy!!!!
> 
> legal,legal,legal....show em whats what,hope you get the matter resolved and!!!!
> 
> hope things are cool otherwise...??


will deal with you and that in a bit ....


----------



## Jem

*Friday *

*
*

*
Delts, Bis and Tris *

Warm Up - ran a fast mile also did some hyper extensions as back twinging a bit - think I need to book a massage

D/bell Press

2.5kg 12 reps

Side delts machine

3 plates for 8

Rear Delts - Reverse pec dec

4 plates 10 reps

Machine Press

2 plates 10 reps

Military Press

5kg 8 reps

Lateral Raises

6kg 10 reps

Bicep Curls

6kg 15 reps

Smiths Chins-Pullups

3 x 10

High Cable Curls

No weight countless reps

Single Arm Preacher Curls

3 plates x 8

Tri Pulldowns straight bar

2 plates 10 reps *PB*

Machine Dips 20kg each arm

Working set 20 reps

Bench Dips

2 x10


----------



## defdaz

Another PB, congrats jem!

Sorry to hear about the council being feckers, I'm sure you'll sort them out good and proper...

Congrats on becoming a Silver Member too


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Another PB, congrats jem!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the council being feckers, I'm sure you'll sort them out good and proper...
> 
> Congrats on becoming a Silver Member too


Cheers Dax - me little Rock star - I will sort them out :cursing: :cursing:

woohoo Im silver - what is my prize ??

What you up to then shifting weight now ??? Singing your heart out ??? :confused1:

x


----------



## defdaz

Rock star, I like that! PMSL 

Your prize is that you get to put hyperlinks in your sig if you want lol!!

Singing - I'm trying but I'm a bit crook at the moment, really bad throat and lots of phlegm (nice!). Not stopping me getting to the gym (they can enjoy the sounds of me hacking my guts up!) so that's good.

What you up to this weekend, anything exciting?


----------



## defdaz

Bloomin' 'eck - who has the 10th hottest thread on uk-muscle eh?


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Ok I get you !!! will stop talking inside the box :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> Like this !
> 
> I take it you mean in your journal - well Leaf I think a lot of you mate !, you're stuck with me x


Yea i meant journal, was a sh1t day yesterday but today is good and better and iv finally got rid of the mother as well as the 2 pups that were dodgy sighted. Was really suprised how many people e mailed and phoned about the pup who could be blind. We had more responses for ill pup than the healthy one that was left:lol:

Ohhh and congrats on that pb i seen and also like ur new avvy very pretty :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

anabolic ant said:


> oh jem...thats typical of council records:cursing:!!!!
> 
> as long as you got proof,even some bank detail on it or reciept for it...then they need to go back n check their records!!!!
> 
> go prove em wrong Peenelope!!!
> 
> actually you've paid twice so they owe you money...ok for them to make a fuss when they think they are owed but when someone wants to claim something back,everything conveniently goes missing!!!
> 
> go get em cavy wavy!!!!
> 
> legal,legal,legal....show em whats what,hope you get the matter resolved and!!!!
> 
> hope things are cool otherwise...??


I agree, if you have any from of record, did you pay it cash or from your bank?????

I did think they could only go back 5 years.....but probaly wrong........

I know someone else who this happened to they pulled up records from years before and said that he owed them money, cause he hadnt kept his council tax receipts he couldnt prove that he had paid them.........

robbing ba*tards.......it taught me to keep mine though.......

I hope you get it sorted sweetie, its typical we can create enough drama of our own without someone else doing it for us when we just dont need it.......

stand your ground and if your unsure make an appointment with the citizens advice bureau......there clever s0ds and am sure could gie you more advice...........

hope it works out................


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Cheers Dax - me little Rock star - I will sort them out :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> woohoo Im silver - what is my prize ??
> 
> What you up to then shifting weight now ??? Singing your heart out ??? :confused1:
> 
> x


woo hoo woo hoo hoo...............likin your new colours, think it fades your tan though makes you like a bit vampirish and pale.............:laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Rock star, I like that! PMSL
> 
> *its a keeper for you then ! *
> 
> Your prize is that you get to put hyperlinks in your sig if you want lol!!
> 
> *wow - cannot wait !!! *
> 
> Singing - I'm trying but I'm a bit crook at the moment, really bad throat and lots of phlegm (nice!). Not stopping me getting to the gym (they can enjoy the sounds of me hacking my guts up!) so that's good.
> 
> *are you a very good singer then ? how did you get into that malarchy RS ?*
> 
> What you up to this weekend, anything exciting?


* oh you know me - real little hellraiser - sex, drugs and rock and roll ...or is that cardio, protein and weight training ????*

*that's about all I have planned and besides - its p!ssing it down outside ....*



leafman said:


> Yea i meant journal, was a sh1t day yesterday but today is good and better and iv finally got rid of the mother as well as the 2 pups that were dodgy sighted. Was really suprised how many people e mailed and phoned about the pup who could be blind. We had more responses for ill pup than the healthy one that was left:lol:
> 
> *Less money I suppose .....*
> 
> Ohhh and congrats on that pb i seen and also like ur new avvy very pretty :whistling:


 *ah thanks *



clairey.h said:


> woo hoo woo hoo hoo...............likin your new colours, think it fades your tan though makes you like a bit vampirish and pale.............:laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol:


* hmmm I do prefer bronze I think *


----------



## Jacko89

morning Jem how ya doing?congratz on PB's! keep em coming. anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## clairey.h

Harry Jack said:


> morning Jem how ya doing?congratz on PB's! keep em coming. anything planned for the weekend?


nothing that she could write about in here anyways.........more suited to the AL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> morning Jem how ya doing?congratz on PB's! keep em coming. anything planned for the weekend?


*thanks Harry - hope you are ok??? know you have been having some probs and you went all quiet ??? *

*Hope all is smoothing over one way or the other ...*

*And erm nope - wet weekend, at gym and in the house reading me books ! oh and starting to try and weigh food out - Joy - what more could a girl ask for ...have slumdog to watch on dvd as well *



clairey.h said:


> nothing that she could write about in here anyways.........more suited to the AL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


*ssssh claire we agreed we would not tell anyone about our planned liaison .......*


----------



## robisco11

congrats on yet more PB's!!


----------



## Jem

thanks me little armchair - popped into yours but I think Tan and GB have got it pretty much in the can...when I spy a window of opportunity I will comment lol!!!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> thanks me little armchair - popped into yours but I think Tan and GB have got it pretty much in the can...when I spy a window of opportunity I will comment lol!!!


haha deal!


----------



## VforVictory

Well done for the PBs! Keep it up, your doing great 

And for becoming a silver member (with a very popular journal!)

ps hope the council thing gets sorted.


----------



## anabolic ant

yep dont dispair penelopee pee...

good luck with the council!!!!

woooo a lot of PB's going on...i used to think years ago,what the feck is this PB stuff...it took me back to school when everyone used to calleach other plebbs...hahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaa...sorry made myself laugh writing that!!!!

all the best,captain caveman!!!!!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> yep dont dispair penelopee pee...
> 
> good luck with the council!!!!
> 
> woooo a lot of PB's going on...i used to think years ago,what the feck is this PB stuff...it took me back to school when everyone used to calleach other plebbs...hahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaa...sorry made myself laugh writing that!!!!
> 
> all the best,captain caveman!!!!!


*least someone is laughing at your jokes honey * :whistling:

*cheers plebb - funny, that word so reminds me of you * :confused1:


----------



## Jem

VforVictory said:


> Well done for the PBs! Keep it up, your doing great
> 
> And for becoming a silver member (with a very popular journal!)
> 
> ps hope the council thing gets sorted.


Cheers V - trying and trying some more !!!


----------



## Jem

*Saturday *

*
Cardio Only *

55 mins treadmill - sprints and walking interspersed

7 mins stepper [waiting for xtrainer]

20 mins x trainer

10 mins rowing machine

Total - 92 mins

then abs


----------



## Joshua

Jem - I like your training.

What sort of pace do you do your cardio at?

J


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> *least someone is laughing at your jokes honey * :whistling:
> 
> *cheers plebb - funny, that word so reminds me of you * :confused1:


oh cheers...you do wonders for my confidence and self worth!!!!

plebb,hahahahaha sorry it kills me...just me n my mates back in school used to say it...and one day our science teacher caught an earful of us calling each other plebbs...and he had such a lisp(no offence to lispers)...and i said,sir are you a plebb,with such a straight face,people were killing themselves...but he replied,you may well laugh...but its not plebb,he said i think the word you are trying to say is plebian...from the shakespear era...even more roars of laughter(you can imagine,1st year senior)...and he said yes you could call me part of the plebian society....more laughter still...so there was a little smile to myself whenst i wrote it to you on the spur of the moment!!!!

hijack,hijack i know!!!!!

lovely bit of cardio by the way,plebb:lol:!!!!


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Jem - I like your training.
> 
> What sort of pace do you do your cardio at?
> 
> J


Hiya J, how ya doing ?

Thanks, compliments indeed coming from you! [stop blushing!]

I keep getting told to "keep it in the fat burning zone" so I think I should be at HR 122, which I tend to try and keep to, on the cross trainer - BUT it always flicks onto manual from fat burning programme because I go too fast! So, in a word - I do everything as hard as possible to give me a bit of a buzz J !! Its just my natural pace ...

I run hard, row hard, step hard [thinking about those glutes wobbling]....you know the rest !

The only thing I tend to do at a slower pace is swimming because I need lessons to sort out breathing technique - last few years it has gone to pot and I get a bit panicky sometimes .....

I just figure there is no point doing something unless you put 100% effort into it....work, love, training......... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> oh cheers...you do wonders for my confidence and self worth!!!!
> 
> plebb,hahahahaha sorry it kills me...just me n my mates back in school used to say it...and one day our scince teacher caught an earful of us calling each other plebbs...and he had such a lisp(no offence to lispers)...and i said,sir are you a plebb,with such a straight face,people were killing themselves...but he replied,you may well laugh...but its not plebb,he said i think the word you are trying to say is plebian...from the shakesspear era...even more rooars of laughter(you can imagine,1st year senior)...and he said yes you could call me part of the plebian society....more laughter still...so there was a little smile to myself whenst i wrote it to you on the spur of the moment!!!!
> 
> hijack,hijack i know!!!!!
> 
> lovely bit of cardio by the way,plebb:lol:!!!!


*:whistling:OMG HELP .....you know its all affection so shut up with the school ramblings on ....told you to keep taking the pills antnee .....sort it out * :tongue:


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> *thanks Harry - hope you are ok??? know you have been having some probs and you went all quiet ??? *
> 
> *Hope all is smoothing over one way or the other ...*
> 
> *And erm nope - wet weekend, at gym and in the house reading me books ! oh and starting to try and weigh food out - Joy - what more could a girl ask for ...have slumdog to watch on dvd as well *
> 
> *ssssh claire we agreed we would not tell anyone about our planned liaison .......*


yeh all is good cheers now all sorted its on my journal so thankeees. funfun!! weighing food SUCKS!!! you realise how much you actually have to eat to put more weight on. haha claire typical of you im thinkin from before.


----------



## Jem

Late, Late, Late - have already caught up in your journal .....gosh you men are so slow !!!

And oh - dont I know it Harry - apart from the fact that my amazingly aesthetic and s****y digital food scales dont actually weigh anything lighter than a horse [which is not much good when you wanna weigh out some feckin oats]- it is a massive pain in the ass

Yep glad you know that claire is trouble with a capital T!


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> Late, Late, Late - have already caught up in your journal .....gosh you men are so slow !!!
> 
> And oh - dont I know it Harry - apart from the fact that my amazingly aesthetic and s****y digital food scales dont actually weigh anything lighter than a horse [which is not much good when you wanna weigh out some feckin oats]- it is a massive pain in the ass
> 
> Yep glad you know that claire is trouble with a capital T!


Well i did realise this after i had already replied to your thread lol. do the american thing and weigh it all in cupfulls....EASY!!lol. you got your diet up on your thread anywhere??

Ill be keeping my eye on that claire the trouble that she is.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem...accusing Claire of trouble? Pot calling kettle black me thinks.

Training seems to be well in hand and you are getting stronger by the week. Good going lady!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem...accusing Claire of trouble? Pot calling kettle black me thinks.
> 
> Training seems to be well in hand and you are getting stronger by the week. Good going lady!


I think you will find that i have kept causing trouble to my permitted zone though ! Cheers for the training applause! :laugh:


----------



## defdaz

Jem jem jem jem jeeeeeeeeem!

Congrats on losing a few more pounds (as per comment in my thread) - awesome work considering your strength is going up at the same time. Don't know if you're a fan of Balls of Steel but WOOOWOOOWOOO!!! :lol:

Hope back and chest went well today, especially the most holy of holy exercises... deadlifts! PB!?

x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem my angel, despite your abandonment of me in favour of the very fair Claire, you will always be my favourite LQ. Congratulations on silver status my lovely.

I noticed a reference to weighing your food a few posts back. You taking the plunge then? What kind of eating plan are you following? Carb cycling?


----------



## MXD

Jem I don't really read you journo, but I've stopped in to have a look and to tell you how fit you are


----------



## jonti1leg

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem my angel, despite your abandonment of me in favour of the very fair Claire, you will always be my favourite *LQ*. Congratulations on silver status my lovely.
> 
> I noticed a reference to weighing your food a few posts back. You taking the plunge then? What kind of eating plan are you following? Carb cycling?


excuse my thicknessssss...what is LQ


----------



## Gym Bunny

jonti1leg said:


> excuse my thicknessssss...what is LQ


 Sorry! It is a reference to Lat Queen, because our Jem has beautiful lats! I am very envious of them.

So you're not thick...you just aren't fluent in woman, and lets face it, none of us are! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Jem jem jem jem jeeeeeeeeem!
> 
> Congrats on losing a few more pounds (as per comment in my thread) - awesome work considering your strength is going up at the same time. Don't know if you're a fan of Balls of Steel but WOOOWOOOWOOO!!! :lol:
> 
> Hope back and chest went well today, especially the most holy of holy exercises... deadlifts! PB!?
> 
> x


*thanks RSD ---have not got a clue what balls of steel is ---I know what balls of steel are but assuming you are not referring to butch hard blokes ....woowoo back at ye then ....* :confused1:

*It was a good workout yeppee siree !!! Loving the deads but only did 50's as was kenackerood by the time I got to them ....never mind - still a jolly good show all round ! *

*Cheers hun *

*x*


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem my angel, despite your abandonment of me in favour of the very fair Claire, you will always be my favourite LQ. Congratulations on silver status my lovely.
> 
> I noticed a reference to weighing your food a few posts back. You taking the plunge then? What kind of eating plan are you following? Carb cycling?


*Have not abandoned you but you told me to get lost so I took the very large hint * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: * and skipped out of town ...well your journal anyway .....I can abstain from smut [its only mild anyway] but I cannot find anything to sincerely comment on re your training because it is all far more advanced than mine and to post "nice lifts" or something equally similar would not be fair of me ....because its not enough is it ..it just sounds so empty to me ...so I am in a quandary there ...* :confused1: :thumbup1: :thumb: :ban:

*I have pm'ed you re diet as I will not be putting all that online I have decided ! Its an executive decision ....but I have explained ...*

*Cheers *

*Emma *

*xxx *


----------



## jonti1leg

fluent in women...there's a market there for a course or something...hmmmm:clap:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Sorry! It is a reference to Lat Queen, because our Jem has beautiful lats! I am very envious of them.
> 
> So you're not thick...you just aren't fluent in woman, and lets face it, none of us are! :lol: :lol:


*and....you definitely have better lat development than moi I may add as well as biceps and erm prob more besides ....*


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> fluent in women...there's a market there for a course or something...hmmmm:clap:


*Yep but who would deliver that ??? Pity the person that tries to answer all those questions *


----------



## IanStu

Nice Lifts Jem


----------



## Jem

MXD said:


> Jem I don't really read you journo, but I've stopped in to have a look and to tell you how fit you are


erm cheers :lol: :lol: get off that there fence - just say what you mean :laugh:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Nice Lifts Jem


pmsl you sarcastic old coot :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## jonti1leg

i couldnt deliver it..whilst i HATE, HATE, HATE male/female typecasting, i couldnt begin to imagine what goes on in a womans mind......brrrr...cold shiver, cold shiver.


----------



## jonti1leg

Jem said:


> erm cheers :lol: :lol: get off that there fence - just say what you mean :laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: that made me titter


----------



## Jem

*Sunday *

Stepper warm up [oops 24 mins as was talking and got carried away]

*Chest and Back *

Chest Press

- 4 plates warm up x 15 reps [PB] , 5 plates - 6 reps [PB]

Pec Dec

- 4 plates x 10 then working set - 8 reps [got weaker]

Bench Press

- 30kg x 8

Lat Pulldown

- 4 plates x 8's

Reverse Grip Pulldown

- 4 plates x 8's

Hammer Row

- 20kg each arm - singles of 15 [right arm] and 13 [left arm]

Pulley Row

- 5 plates x 8 , dropped as hurting - to 4 x 8 reps

Dips

- 3 x 5's - unassisted woohoo - not sure if dropping low enough though ??? [claiming PB despite this]

Deadlifts

- 50kg x 4 sets of 5 - just was v tired by this point so had to do small sets instead of one big set - also 5kg less than PB ---never mind


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> i couldnt deliver it..whilst i HATE, HATE, HATE male/female typecasting, i couldnt begin to imagine what goes on in a womans mind......brrrr...cold shiver, cold shiver.


lol - neither could I Jon....its a wicked and evil place a woman's mind - men are far less complicated :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> *Have not abandoned you but you told me to get lost so I took the very large hint * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: * and skipped out of town ...well your journal anyway .....I can abstain from smut [its only mild anyway] but I cannot find anything to sincerely comment on re your training because it is all far more advanced than mine and to post "nice lifts" or something equally similar would not be fair of me ....because its not enough is it ..it just sounds so empty to me ...so I am in a quandary there ...* :confused1: :thumbup1: :thumb: :ban:
> 
> *I have pm'ed you re diet as I will not be putting all that online I have decided ! Its an executive decision ....but I have explained ...*
> 
> *Cheers *
> 
> *Emma *
> 
> *xxx *


WOAH! I never intended to tell you to F off! All I wanted was for someone to make helpful comments about my progress pic as I was down and depressed. The post I made was very tongue-in-cheek and was basically because something like 5 pages of cyber flirting went on with no reference to me dammit! :ban: :lol: Call it a PMT induced fit if you like. I certainly didn't mean to offend you so much. I'll get ma coat and leave now. Regardless, thanks for the diet info.


----------



## jonti1leg

ladies please..no fighting


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> WOAH! I never intended to tell you to F off! All I wanted was for someone to make helpful comments about my progress pic as I was down and depressed. The post I made was very tongue-in-cheek and was basically because something like 5 pages of cyber flirting went on with no reference to me dammit! :ban: :lol: Call it a PMT induced fit if you like. I certainly didn't mean to offend you so much. I'll get ma coat and leave now. Regardless, thanks for the diet info.


*Pm'ed !!!!! *

*all forgotten & forgiven I hope ? I can be a bi-atch & do take things a bit to heart as anyone will testify:tongue: *

*Dont take your coat - it belongs in me cloakroom so there it will stay ta ! We joined a week apart so would be a shame to drift now ---- I still love ya ....Sorry * :thumbup1: 

*"baby come back - with me coloured tv and me cd collection of bob marley"*


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> ladies please..no fighting


*Oh and Jon - perfect example of complicated women, paddies, strops and tantrums* :lol: :lol: :lol: *stick around and we will have you delivering that course in no time* :whistling:


----------



## jonti1leg

could be interesting


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> *Pm'ed !!!!! *
> 
> *all forgotten & forgiven I hope ? I can be a bi-atch & do take things a bit to heart as anyone will testify:tongue: *
> 
> *Dont take your coat - it belongs in me cloakroom so there it will stay ta ! We joined a week apart so would be a shame to drift now ---- I still love ya ....Sorry * :thumbup1:
> 
> *"baby come back - with me coloured tv and me cd collection of bob marley"*


 :wub:

You are marvellous LQ!

Jonti, Jem called it right...men are far less complicated, believe me. Even tho I am female sometimes the leaps in logic a GF makes leave me so confusedicated!

Jem to training. Less reps on DL is a GOOD thing. DL are a technical compound lift and once you get about 6 reps, unless you are doing a baby weight, like 10 or 20kg form goes, for you and for me. Low reps nice 2min rest repeat. I do DL at the start as otherwise I tend to lift my ass first and do all the lifting with my back rather than legs. So as you did those DL at the end of your workout 50kg is by no means a low weight! :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> could be interesting


 *dont think I could cope with the emotional upheaval though * :whistling:



Gym Bunny said:


> :wub:
> 
> You are marvellous LQ!
> 
> Jonti, Jem called it right...men are far less complicated, believe me. Even tho I am female sometimes the leaps in logic a GF makes leave me so confusedicated!
> 
> Jem to training. Less reps on DL is a GOOD thing. DL are a technical compound lift and once you get about 6 reps, unless you are doing a baby weight, like 10 or 20kg form goes, for you and for me. Low reps nice 2min rest repeat. I do DL at the start as otherwise I tend to lift my ass first and do all the lifting with my back rather than legs. So as you did those DL at the end of your workout 50kg is by no means a low weight! :rockon: :rockon:


 *that sounds good enough to me !!! *

*Woohoo I got wubs !!! xxx*


----------



## jonti1leg

emotional upheavel.. i am a shivering wreck thinking bout it....

Gym Bunny.....confusedicated... that is my new word, love it.


----------



## defdaz

Neg is a legend! Balls of Steel was a Channel 4 show where people did crazy stuff in public.

Watch this:

http://www.break.com/index/balls-of-steel-burger-bowl-off.html

LMAO  :lol: So stupid


----------



## Jem

:cursing: :cursing:gotta log off this one and into home pc so will not be able to look until later hunny

off to do cardio today woooohoooo :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

Harry Jack said:


> Ill be keeping my eye on that claire the trouble that she is.


thats flippin rich...............humph

I is as sweet as a strawberry bon bon and as innocent as.................................................................... well i cant think of anything thats innocent to be honest.......lol :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> *Sunday *
> 
> Stepper warm up [oops 24 mins as was talking and got carried away]


very womanly thing that......getting carried away whilst talking....wonder if they do courses to get them to stop HAHAHAHAHA :ban:


----------



## Jacko89

clairey.h said:


> thats flippin rich...............humph
> 
> I is as sweet as a strawberry bon bon and as innocent as.................................................................... well i cant think of anything thats innocent to be honest.......lol :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


thats because you wouldnt know what innocent was to think of it :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> thats flippin rich...............humph
> 
> I is as sweet as a strawberry bon bon and as innocent as.................................................................... well i cant think of anything thats innocent to be honest.......lol :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


where the hell have you been bum face ....lovin the way you stroll in & out of my life - leaving me hanging all the time :lol: :lol: :lol:

How are you chicken pie???? xx


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> very womanly thing that......getting carried away whilst talking....wonder if they do courses to get them to stop HAHAHAHAHA :ban:


ha de feckin ha ha - ooh sides are splitting .....not

Listen Little Hal --- erm yes - you are right - but whatever gets you through the cardio hey !


----------



## defdaz

clairey.h said:


> thats flippin rich...............humph
> 
> I is as sweet as a strawberry bon bon and as innocent as.................................................................... well i cant think of anything thats innocent to be honest.......lol :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


Oh my god, strawberry bon bon's!!! :drool: :wub: :crying:


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> ha de feckin ha ha - ooh sides are splitting .....not
> 
> Listen Little Hal --- erm yes - you are right - but whatever gets you through the cardio hey !


 :innocent: you luv it ! cardio sucks though and you know it. make the weights session more intense :tongue:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Oh my god, strawberry bon bon's!!! :drool: :wub: :crying:


*OMG dont start - its the first full day of keto and your off on 1 already - pmsl *

*No pics either !!!*

EDIT : 



Harry Jack said:


> :innocent: you luv it ! cardio sucks though and you know it. make the weights session more intense :tongue:


*They are bleeding intense ....I love cardio - today's session of which is being posted any moment now *


----------



## robisco11

KETO!? KETO!?

ouch, rather you than me! hows it going?


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> KETO!? KETO!?
> 
> ouch, rather you than me! hows it going?


Dont make me laugh ----not me - Daz is doing keto ...and craving sweeties already ...and does not seem to be going well either :lol:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Dont make me laugh ----not me - Daz is doing keto ...and craving sweeties already ...and does not seem to be going well either :lol:


ahhhh now im upto speed :thumb:


----------



## Jem

*Monday *

*
Cardio Only *

22 mins running on treadmill - flat and at level 10 so just a nice pace - still conversating in other words !

40 mins X-trainer - Hard level

24 mins stepper - concentrated on squeezing glutes in the whole time - so will have a sore bottom tomorrow I think !

10 mins incline 12% walking at 6kmph - nice cal burner and felt in hams and glutes

Total = 1hr 36mins

What fun !!!

Have also booked Deep Tissue Massage with the chap at the gym for Weds- he will look at any alignment problems that I have [e.g. hip imbalance] and also going to look at my burning hip and thigh problem ....as well as my back

Basically he is gonna put me back together again I hope !!!


----------



## robisco11

why so long for the cardio?

i rekon that could come close to killing me!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> why so long for the cardio?
> 
> i rekon that could come close to killing me!


1. It's fun

2. I get carried away when I am chatting

3. I need to cut the feckin fat & get some definition

4. I like being cardio fit

5. It keeps me looking youthful :whistling: [dont anyone disagree with this please - yes I might be delusional but a girl can hope...]

6. Paul is on holiday so not there to chase me out of the gym and mention the 'c' word [catabolism] all the time and scare me to death

7. It looks impressive when I post it on here - well it pleases me anyhow !!

there you go !!!


----------



## Jacko89

well good effort i guess at least its not just a gay 10mins cardio session. so good goin on that girl.


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> well good effort i guess at least its not just a gay 10mins cardio session. so good goin on that girl.


NEVER I was da original cardio bunny man keeping it real :confused1: - must take the pills :tongue:


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> NEVER I was da original cardio bunny man keeping it real :confused1: - must take the pills :tongue:


red or blue pill???

im greedy and would take both...im hungry again and im not due a feed for another 2 hours.....my life sucks lol. what you upto now anyways?


----------



## Jem

red, blue and yellow !!!

OMG what was your last meal Harry????

I rarely get hungry except after massive cardio session and then PWO shake does the job....

I am lurking here, avoiding doing work, dishes, hoovering ......and aching actually from chest and back yesterday

Tuna steak for tea with spinach and salad - eugh !


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> 1. It's fun
> 
> 2. I get carried away when I am chatting
> 
> 3. I need to cut the feckin fat & get some definition
> 
> 4. I like being cardio fit
> 
> 5. It keeps me looking youthful :whistling: [dont anyone disagree with this please - yes I might be delusional but a girl can hope...]
> 
> 6. Paul is on holiday so not there to chase me out of the gym and mention the 'c' word [catabolism] all the time and scare me to death
> 
> 7. It looks impressive when I post it on here - well it pleases me anyhow !!
> 
> there you go !!!


i consider myself told~!


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> red, blue and yellow !!!
> 
> OMG what was your last meal Harry????
> 
> I rarely get hungry except after massive cardio session and then PWO shake does the job....
> 
> I am lurking here, avoiding doing work, dishes, hoovering ......and aching actually from chest and back yesterday
> 
> Tuna steak for tea with spinach and salad - eugh !


well i ate at 4.30 i had a tuna steak a handful of spicy chili nuts ( very important part of my diet) and 100gms of brocolli.

btw yellow pills are dodgy last time i took one of those my guts went bad .......

chest and back on the same day? hardcore??!?!?!!!???!!!!!?? :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem....impressive cardio as always. BUT, as you are doing it for so long I hope you make sure you are NOT doing it fasted, especially as it seems to be high intensity and you are getting some carbs in beforehand...Or I shall start shouting the "C" word at you!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem....impressive cardio as always. BUT, as you are doing it for so long I hope you make sure you are NOT doing it fasted, especially as it seems to be high intensity and you are getting some carbs in beforehand...Or I shall start shouting the "C" word at you!


doobie doobie doo ---- yes Lys I am carbed up .........dont say the c word omg


----------



## Gym Bunny

I called it the "c" word! I will not mention it as long as you promise not to mention cocktails or chocolate muffins to me. :lol:


----------



## Jem

what about cheesecake - hommida hommida - cheeeeeeesecake


----------



## Gym Bunny

Cheesecake I can take or leave.


----------



## robisco11

il have cheesecake if theres any going!?


----------



## Jem

OMG I luuuuuurve cheesecake

and erm cheese as it goes .....................

hmmmm


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> OMG I luuuuuurve cheesecake
> 
> and erm cheese as it goes .....................
> 
> hmmmm


you can keep the cheese


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> OMG I luuuuuurve cheesecake
> 
> and erm cheese as it goes .....................
> 
> hmmmm


see good old gypsie here knew that!

now can we take over your journal with smut! :tongue:


----------



## Jem

erm ahem yep because it has never seen smut this place .....it is like crisp white egyptian cotton sheets fresh off the line .........untouched, unsullied ......


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> you can keep the cheese


you are just taking it to another level I think :whistling:


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> see good old gypsie here knew that!
> 
> now can we take over your journal with smut! :tongue:


OMG yes you diddelly doodely - old gypo knew the score ha ha !!!! too much rubbing of that crystal ball is not good though you know hun :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> erm ahem yep because it has never seen smut this place .....it is like crisp white egyptian cotton sheets fresh off the line .........untouched, unsullied ......


thought as much. were as my journal has turned into week old cheap motel sheets.


----------



## Jem

solidcecil said:


> thought as much. were as my journal has turned into week old cheap motel sheets.


noope no sheets on your smelly old stained mattress which sits on the cigarette burned carpet........ :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> erm ahem yep because it has never seen smut this place .....it is like crisp white egyptian cotton sheets fresh off the line .........untouched, unsullied ......


Please stop making me laugh...my throat hurts.

Surely you mean smooth silk sheets? I think that is far more worthy bedlinen for a lady of your caliber. :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> noope no sheets on your smelly old stained mattress which sits on the cigarette burned carpet........ :lol:


yeah and we all know whos fault that is

:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Please stop making me laugh...my throat hurts.
> 
> Surely you mean smooth silk sheets? I think that is far more worthy bedlinen for a lady of your caliber. :thumb:


oh you know - depends on the temperature ...I have silks that I dont use because they are cold to get into :laugh: sexy though !!!!



solidcecil said:


> yeah and we all know whos fault that is
> 
> :whistling:


yep - Iaaaaan


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> erm ahem yep because it has never seen smut this place .....it is like crisp white egyptian cotton sheets fresh off the line .........untouched, unsullied ......


why epyptian?

dont you mean un-soiled...sorry i forgot your my english teacher and will always be correcting,care to explain unsullied then??

OMG such a joker:lol:...

:innocent: ... :whistling: ...


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> where the hell have you been bum face ....lovin the way you stroll in & out of my life - leaving me hanging all the time :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> How are you chicken pie???? xx


sorry didnt mean to neglect the jemster...................love where your going on the rep chart miss popular.......pmsl

still have a gippy shoulder so feel a bit uurrgghhhhh about not training as well as normal, triedto make myself feel better with a tesco finest chocolate sundae...............worked for a while, now i feel fat....... :crying: :crying:



defdaz said:


> Oh my god, strawberry bon bon's!!! :drool: :wub: :crying:


I know, dont know where that came from havnt had a bonbon in years........they are yummy yum yum though


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> why epyptian?
> 
> *Doh - education time for Anthony: *
> 
> *Obviously any lady slipping beneath your sheets will not experience such luxury: *
> 
> *Egyptian cotton is the hallmark of luxury bedding. Made from an extra long staple cotton, the products use only the best quality yarns from extra long staple cotton from the Nile Delta area of Egypt. *
> 
> 
> 
> *They carry the Egyptian kite mark that guarantees that it is 100% genuine.*
> 
> *They are mercerised enhances the lustre of cotton making it similar to silk, and sanoforised which reduces the likelihood of cloth shrinkage after washing*.
> ​
> dont you mean un-soiled...*erm no I feckin dont - I mean unsullied but will use more basic vocabulary if you have trouble keeping up *sorry i forgot your my english teacher and will always be correcting,care to explain unsullied then??
> 
> *Here is a definition - you could always look it up in a thesaurus yourself [just a suggestion] *
> 
> *unsullied - spotlessly clean and fresh; "the unsullied snow of mountains" **clean** - free from dirt or impurities; or having clean habits; "children with clean shining faces"; "clean white shirts"; "clean dishes"; "a spotlessly clean house"; "cats are clean animals"*
> 
> *2.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *unsullied - (of reputation) free from blemishes; "his unsullied name"; "an untarnished reputation" **stainless**, **untainted**, **untarnished**, **unstained*
> 
> *unblemished**, **unmarred**, **unmutilated** - free from physical or moral spots or stains; "an unblemished record"; "an unblemished complexion"*
> 
> OMG such a joker:lol:
> 
> *...I quite* *fail to see what is funny about ignorance actually * :whistling: *:whistling:*
> 
> :innocent: ... :whistling: ...


*Consider yourself told !*

*Ner di feckin ner ner * :tongue: *:tongue:* :tongue:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> sorry didnt mean to neglect the jemster...................love where your going on the rep chart miss popular.......pmsl
> 
> *well I am neglected so there ! *
> 
> still have a gippy shoulder so feel a bit uurrgghhhhh about not training as well as normal, triedto make myself feel better with a tesco finest chocolate sundae...............worked for a while, now i feel fat....... :crying: :crying:
> 
> *well that was never gonna work was it you jam tart .....stop cheating and put down the haribo whilst your on ....where have you been then ? Not having a life surely *
> 
> *I have heavy work on - its fookin awful ....trying to avoid it by posting here -- seems to be working but would feel hell of a lot better if I just did it * :whistling:
> 
> I know, dont know where that came from havnt had a bonbon in years........they are yummy yum yum though


*stick in your teeth though - filling time at the dentist - speaking of which I must make an appointment*


----------



## clairey.h

been gym now, feeling better, did tris, cardio and abs...........might take me a while to find them under the choclolate and cream though.............pmsl

hows the agurument with the jumped up man from the council going.......


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem...you are a jem! I just laughed my head off reading your post. You rock, seriously, totally and completely.


----------



## anabolic ant

why epyptian?

*Doh - education time for Anthony: *

*
*

*
Obviously any lady slipping beneath your sheets will not experience such luxury: *

*
*

*
Egyptian cotton is the hallmark of luxury bedding. Made from an extra long staple cotton, the products use only the best quality yarns from extra long staple cotton from the Nile Delta area of Egypt. *

*
*

*
They carry the Egyptian kite mark that guarantees that it is 100% genuine.*

*
They are mercerised enhances the lustre of cotton making it similar to silk, and sanoforised which reduces the likelihood of cloth shrinkage after washing.*

oh ok,guess its easy to read straight off your insert that came with your egyptian silk bedding...frikkin hell,make sure you dont fall off that high horse,you might need a parachute its so feckin high up

dont you mean un-soiled...erm no I feckin dont - I mean unsullied but will use more basic vocabulary if you have trouble keeping up sorry i forgot your my english teacher and will always be correcting,care to explain unsullied then??

fcuks sake,was a joke...i'll send a helicopter up there to get you down,the oxygen must be thin up there

*Here is a definition - you could always look it up in a thesaurus yourself [just a suggestion] *

*
*

*
unsullied - spotlessly clean and fresh; "the unsullied snow of mountains" clean - free from dirt or impurities; or having clean habits; "children with clean shining faces"; "clean white shirts"; "clean dishes"; "a spotlessly clean house"; "cats are clean animals"*

*
2.unsullied - (of reputation) free from blemishes; "his unsullied name"; "an untarnished reputation" stainless, untainted, untarnished, unstained*

*
unblemished, unmarred, unmutilated - free from physical or moral spots or stains; "an unblemished record"; "an unblemished complexion"*

ok,cut along story short,bla bla bla....clean yeah,kin hell woman,gimme a break...i'm forever this womans punchbag(verbally)!!!!

OMG such a joker

...I quite fail to see what is funny about ignorance actually

*
*

*
**you fail to see anything funny you git...all i have to say is pepperami laugh*

......

Consider yourself told !

Ner di feckin ner ner

erm...can you tell me again i didnt quite catch that first time round...monkey bottom

and whats ner di feckin ner...some form of nordic language i didnt know you chatted?


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> been gym now, feeling better, did tris, cardio and abs...........might take me a while to find them under the choclolate and cream though.............pmsl
> 
> *pmsl - there cannot be that much flab there - you are only a dot honey !!! *
> 
> hows the agurument with the jumped up man from the council going.......


*dont mention council tax:cursing:*



Gym Bunny said:


> Jem...you are a jem! I just laughed my head off reading your post. You rock, seriously, totally and completely.


*ah thanks Lys ...it was a fair point I was making though * :whistling:

*you fail to see anything funny you git...all i have to say is pepperami laugh*

*...... erm no I will not ....not till you toe the line boy !*

erm...can you tell me again i didnt quite catch that first time round...monkey bottom

*original - monkey bottom -hmm baboon face *

and whats ner di feckin ner...some form of nordic language i didnt know you chatted?


----------



## robisco11

*ahem*

wheres todays workout!?

dont be slacking!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> *ahem*
> 
> wheres todays workout!?
> 
> dont be slacking!


Done legs so gonna post it up when I get a chance - good session I think


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> *dont mention council tax:cursing:*
> 
> *ah thanks Lys ...it was a fair point I was making though * :whistling:
> 
> *you fail to see anything funny you git...all i have to say is pepperami laugh*
> 
> *...... erm no I will not ....not till you toe the line boy !*
> 
> tow,tow.....tow(pffffft great english teacher)...what you talking A-bout...unless you was on about a toe job...wouldnt you rather the whole foot:bounce: :tongue: :whistling: :innocent: ???
> 
> erm...can you tell me again i didnt quite catch that first time round...monkey bottom
> 
> *original - monkey bottom -hmm baboon face *
> 
> oh my god dont try battle me here you red bottomed orangutan,you will not win!!!!
> 
> and whats ner di feckin ner...some form of nordic language i didnt know you chatted?


*whatever * :tongue:


----------



## Jem

*tow,tow.....tow(pffffft great english teacher)...what you talking A-bout...unless you was on about a toe job...wouldnt you rather the whole foot??? *

*
*

*
erm...can you tell me again i didnt quite catch that first time round...monkey bottom*

*
original - monkey bottom -hmm baboon face *

*
oh my god dont try battle me here you red bottomed orangutan,you will not win!!!!*

*
*

*
and whats ner di feckin ner...some form of nordic language i didnt know you chatted?*

OMG yet again I have to correct you antnee, this is getting tiresome:

As defined by Wikipedia:

"Toe the line" is an idiomatic expression meaning to conform to a rule or a standard.

The term has disputed origins. Perhaps its longest-running use is from the British House of Commons where sword-strapped members were instructed to stand behind lines that were better than a sword's length from their political rivals in order to restore decorum.

In days of sail, "toe the line" was used as a command for crewmen to line up along a crack in deck planking, similar to the modern "Attention!" [1] Over the years the term has been attributed to sports, including toeing the starting line in track events and toeing a center line in boxing which boxers were instructed to line up on either side of to start a match.

In modern usage, it appears often in the context of partisan or factional politics, as in, "He's toeing the party line."

The term is still used literally by active and reserve components of the US Army. Soldiers in a training status (e.g., basic training; AIT; warrant officer candidate school; officer candidate school) may have two solid lines, each approximately 3" wide and placed 5' apart, either taped or painted, running down the center of the entire length of their barracks floor. Instructors enter the barracks without warning and shout, "Toe the line!" At this command, soldiers immediately cease activities and rush to the closest line. Standing abreast of each other, each soldier looks down to ensure his/her toes are on the line. Once a soldier achieves this, he/she then assumes the position of attention. The two lines create a 5'-wide walkway down the center of the barracks. The instructor uses this walkway to pace up and down while addressing the trainees. This line is appropriate only for high-stress training environments, and its usage will rarely be found outside the scope of this training.

It is also often equated to "toe the mark."

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> *tow,tow.....tow(pffffft great english teacher)...what you talking A-bout...unless you was on about a toe job...wouldnt you rather the whole foot??? *
> 
> *erm...can you tell me again i didnt quite catch that first time round...monkey bottom*
> 
> *original - monkey bottom -hmm baboon face *
> 
> *oh my god dont try battle me here you red bottomed orangutan,you will not win!!!!*
> 
> *and whats ner di feckin ner...some form of nordic language i didnt know you chatted?*
> 
> OMG yet again I have to correct you antnee, this is getting tiresome:
> 
> As defined by Wikipedia:
> 
> "Toe the line" is an idiomatic expression meaning to conform to a rule or a standard.
> 
> The term has disputed origins. Perhaps its longest-running use is from the British House of Commons where sword-strapped members were instructed to stand behind lines that were better than a sword's length from their political rivals in order to restore decorum.
> 
> In days of sail, "toe the line" was used as a command for crewmen to line up along a crack in deck planking, similar to the modern "Attention!" [1] Over the years the term has been attributed to sports, including toeing the starting line in track events and toeing a center line in boxing which boxers were instructed to line up on either side of to start a match.
> 
> In modern usage, it appears often in the context of partisan or factional politics, as in, "He's toeing the party line."
> 
> The term is still used literally by active and reserve components of the US Army. Soldiers in a training status (e.g., basic training; AIT; warrant officer candidate school; officer candidate school) may have two solid lines, each approximately 3" wide and placed 5' apart, either taped or painted, running down the center of the entire length of their barracks floor. Instructors enter the barracks without warning and shout, "Toe the line!" At this command, soldiers immediately cease activities and rush to the closest line. Standing abreast of each other, each soldier looks down to ensure his/her toes are on the line. Once a soldier achieves this, he/she then assumes the position of attention. The two lines create a 5'-wide walkway down the center of the barracks. The instructor uses this walkway to pace up and down while addressing the trainees. This line is appropriate only for high-stress training environments, and its usage will rarely be found outside the scope of this training.
> 
> It is also often equated to "toe the mark."
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


no,no,no,noooooooooooooooooooooo.....yet again you missed the point...this is where teacher becomes student!!!!!!

*toe* is part of the anatomy....

*tow* is process of pulling or drawing behind a chain or line!!!!

this is where i was correcting you miss wiseonederful!!!!

and leave wikipedia alone!!!!

you rhino skin!!!!

:thumb: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> no,no,no,noooooooooooooooooooooo.....yet again you missed the point...this is where teacher becomes student!!!!!!
> 
> *toe* is part of the anatomy....
> 
> *tow* is process of pulling or drawing behind a chain or line!!!!
> 
> this is where i was correcting you miss wiseonederful!!!!
> 
> and leave wikipedia alone!!!!
> 
> you rhino skin!!!!
> 
> :thumb: :tongue:


You tried to correct me because I said 'toe' the line - you said no, it should be 'tow' the line

.....what I am saying is - you are wrong - it is not 'tow' the line at all - I do understand what the word 'tow' means believe it or not .....I also understand that you misunderstand what 'toeing the line' means - and that it is actually a legitimate definition - so I therefore had to quote a legitimate source

....yet you are still trying to argue a hitherto moot point ....................

OMG I am far too intelligent for you .......'bottom line' - define that :tongue:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> You tried to correct me because I said 'toe' the line - you said no, it should be 'tow' the line
> 
> .....what I am saying is - you are wrong - it is not 'tow' the line at all - I do understand what the word 'tow' means believe it or not .....I also understand that you misunderstand what 'toeing the line' means - and that it is actually a legitimate definition - so I therefore had to quote a legitimate source
> 
> ....yet you are still trying to argue a hitherto moot point ....................
> 
> *OMG I am far too intelligent for you .......'bottom line' - define that* :tongue:


lesson numero uno? never argue with a woman!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> lesson numero uno? never argue with a woman!


Quite agree my darling :tongue: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: - here speaketh a sensible & intelligent man x


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> You tried to correct me because I said 'toe' the line - you said no, it should be 'tow' the line
> 
> .....what I am saying is - you are wrong - it is not 'tow' the line at all - I do understand what the word 'tow' means believe it or not .....I also understand that you misunderstand what 'toeing the line' means - and that it is actually a legitimate definition - so I therefore had to quote a legitimate source
> 
> ....yet you are still trying to argue a hitherto moot point ....................
> 
> OMG I am far too intelligent for you .......'bottom line' - define that :tongue:


oh my frigginful good lord have mercy!!!!!

you obviously been on at the american d*cktionary again!!!!

cos over here,and down these sides,especially after my clamping days,we say tow....tow feckin tow!!!!!

dont make me go there woman...far too intelligent!!!!

thats why you come to me for advices:laugh:!!!!!

bottom line...this is easy...its the crease in yo batty!!!!!!

Net income is equal to the income that a firm has after subtracting costs and expenses from the total revenue. Net income can be distributed among holders of common stock as a dividend or held by the firm as retained earnings. Net income is an accounting term. In some countries (such as the uk) profit is the usual term!!!!

dont fcuk with the wongs(warriors quote)!!!!

bring it you lizard spitting mushroom tooth!!!!


----------



## Jem

RIGHT ENOUGH - NO RESPONSE = I HAVE WON

GAME OVER

YOU LOSE FOOKER !

*TUESDAY *

*
LEGS *

Leg Extensions

Warm up set of 12 with 20kg

25kg x 7;6;8

30kg x 6;6

35kg x 5;4

40kg x 3;3 & then failed *PB*

25kg x 10

Leg Press

W.up - 40kg x 15

120kg x 8;9;9

BB Squat

W.up - 20kg [Oly Bar] x 15

40kg x 10;10;10

Smiths Squats

40kg x 10;10

50kg x 10;10

Sissy Squats

6;10;10

Hack Squats

80kg x 12;10;10

SLDL

30kg x 12;12;12;12 *PB*

Lying Leg Curls

30kg x 15

35kg x 12

40kg x 9

45kg x 5 & then failed *PB*

30kg x 12

Seated Leg Curls

tired now.....

45kg x 8;8

Standing Calf Raise

150kg x 10;10

160kg x 9 *PB*

Donkey Calf Raises

15kg [oops] x 15;15 [dead now]

2mins on bike

wobbled over for pwo shake

drove with difficulty

I know Paul - you wont like it ---- but I thoroughly enjoyed myself and that's what its about for me as well as building ....


----------



## anabolic ant

i did reply miss,if you look above,explaining bottom line!!!!

but look at you....fcuking hell lady,thats a squatters heaven in that workout,how the fcuk was you standing up or even walking after that lot!!!!

4 new PB's in there...absolutely smashing it!!!!!

loving this workout,i think you done loads,even too much,but if you can handle that workload,then who am i to argue!!!!

kin love the wicked heavy load of compound movements!!!!

great stuff...

thats what i call hammering the fcuk out of your legs...

*"wobbled over for pwo shake *

*
drove with difficulty" *

these are the signs of a good workout for sure...let the DOMS and aching begin!!!!

and oi,if it makes you feel good,got through it and got the pump...nobody can tell you sh*t!!!!

let us know how they feel tomorrow and ultimately 48hrs later!!!!!

oh and your legs,hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

get feeding!!!!

cant rep you no more,wanted to rep you for this workout...!!!!


----------



## robisco11

thats an absolutely brutal workout!

the volume is insane!

the pain will be unbearable tomorrow


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> thats an absolutely brutal workout!
> 
> the volume is insane!
> 
> the pain will be unbearable tomorrow


ditto...thats insane.....you're either gonna be crippled or have the most powerful legs in all of christendom...we'll wait till tomorrow and see!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> i did reply miss,if you look above,explaining bottom line!!!!
> 
> but look at you....fcuking hell lady,thats a squatters heaven in that workout,how the fcuk was you standing up or even walking after that lot!!!!
> 
> 4 new PB's in there...absolutely smashing it!!!!!
> 
> loving this workout,i think you done loads,even too much,but if you can handle that workload,then who am i to argue!!!!
> 
> kin love the wicked heavy load of compound movements!!!!
> 
> great stuff...
> 
> thats what i call hammering the fcuk out of your legs...
> 
> *"wobbled over for pwo shake *
> 
> *drove with difficulty" *
> 
> these are the signs of a good workout for sure...let the DOMS and aching begin!!!!
> 
> and oi,if it makes you feel good,got through it and got the pump...nobody can tell you sh*t!!!!
> 
> let us know how they feel tomorrow and ultimately 48hrs later!!!!!
> 
> oh and your legs,hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> get feeding!!!!
> 
> cant rep you no more,wanted to rep you for this workout...!!!!





robisco11 said:


> thats an absolutely brutal workout!
> 
> the volume is insane!
> 
> the pain will be unbearable tomorrow


*well I know it was a lot ...and prob too much - def too much - but it was mucho funno and as soon as I recovered from one exercise I felt like I could keep going all day...and so kept adding *

*Admittedly I was not going to do Hacks but just not sure that the normal squats are low enough tbh ....I feel like I am selling myself short on them as was taught ATG always...with wide sumo stance ...now that I am doing them shoulder width apart and just below parallel [i hope] - it feels like cheating ...*

*Would have to have someone check them again *

*Probably overtrained & will be in immense pain tomorrow and I have a deep tissue massage just to create further tortuous pain .....*

*Oh well .... *

*PBs are good *


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> *well I know it was a lot ...and prob too much - def too much - but it was mucho funno and as soon as I recovered from one exercise I felt like I could keep going all day...and so kept adding *
> 
> *Admittedly I was not going to do Hacks but just not sure that the normal squats are low enough tbh ....I feel like I am selling myself short on them as was taught ATG always...with wide sumo stance ...now that I am doing them shoulder width apart and just below parallel [i hope] - it feels like cheating ...*
> 
> *Would have to have someone check them again *
> 
> *Probably overtrained & will be in immense pain tomorrow and I have a deep tissue massage just to create further tortuous pain .....*
> 
> *Oh well .... *
> 
> *PBs are good *


fair play, i have days like that!

and to be honest i cant talk to anyone about overtraining


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> ditto...thats insane.....you're either gonna be crippled or have the most powerful legs in all of christendom...we'll wait till tomorrow and see!


I would opt for the first one ....now I am getting really worried about actually being able to move at all tomorrow

If I am not online --- then you know why :laugh:


----------



## anabolic ant

em...you'll find your forte soon enough...just trialling and erroring...and thats what your doing,finding whats right for you...and what works!!!!

guess your going through what you have to...to define or breakdown exactly your thing!!!!

reckon you'll be fine!!!!!

this ATG is ok if your using lighter weights,but once you start slapping on heavier weights,you will have to be careful of your knees and the tension,force and pressure you put on them!!!!!

after all your knees are for life,not just for xmas!!!!

i think we all go through phases...and its all learning curve...i have faith you'll be finding whats what quicker than you can blink!!!!

such a quick learner and eager beaver(not being rude)

your trying everything,so you will have a better idea than most of suitable training is for different outcomes related to what you need to do to your body!!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Mr Ant...you gone gold!

Jem.... "tow" is what you do with a boat. Specificially a tow boat...which was towed behind a horse/donkey/bug blatter beast of trull that walked along the towpath running alongside a canal.

It is also used when your car breaks down and has to be towed away by a tow truck.

Now you two, cease with the linguistical jousting, you have made me laugh and that hurts like hell with swollen salivry glands! :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant

Gym Bunny said:


> Mr Ant...you gone gold!
> 
> Jem.... "tow" is what you do with a boat. Specificially a tow boat...which was towed behind a horse/donkey/bug blatter beast of trull that walked along the towpath running alongside a canal.
> 
> It is also used when your car breaks down and has to be towed away by a tow truck.
> 
> Now you two, cease with the linguistical jousting, you have made me laugh and that hurts like hell with swollen salivry glands! :lol:


yep went gold at the start of june...cant say its a life changing moment though!!!!


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> I know Paul - you wont like it ---- but I thoroughly enjoyed myself and that's what its about for me as well as building ....


God yes. If you aren't enjoying yourself in the gym then what the heck is the point? There are other ways to get fit. I've been training fricking 22 years now (er, on and off!) so it's absolutely vital that I train how I want and how I like it.

Personally I could never have a 'trainer' or a 'guru' telling me what to lift and eat and when I can fart. It's all about learning and then applying that new-found knowledge best to suit you and your needs / goals.

Do what makes you feel happy Emma! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Mr Ant...you gone gold!
> 
> Jem.... "tow" is what you do with a boat. Specificially a tow boat...which was towed behind a horse/donkey/bug blatter beast of trull that walked along the towpath running alongside a canal.
> 
> It is also used when your car breaks down and has to be towed away by a tow truck.
> 
> Now you two, cease with the linguistical jousting, you have made me laugh and that hurts like hell with swollen salivry glands! :lol:


*ah god dont you start - I know what it means !!!! what I was trying to explain to ant was the context in which I was using the word 'toe' as in 'the toe on my foot' *

*I know about tow ropes, towing cargo and all the rest of it .......*

*I know .....*

*But I was using 'toe' as in 'toe the feckin line' and I even defined it and told him its origins and it is 'toe' *

*not towing a line for a boat ....................................oh never mind *

*Can no one understand me *

*the definition is there on the other page ......*

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Apologies me lovely! I know....but you said "I know not of this word tow" so I was being a supportive friend and helping. Be nice to me I'm ill! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> oh my frigginful good lord have mercy!!!!!
> 
> you obviously been on at the american d*cktionary again!!!!
> 
> *Erm no - read the definition *
> 
> *"tow the line [or rope if you like]" - to pull a line *
> 
> *"toe the party line" - definition below *
> 
> *They are both legitimate and widely used terms in their own right ---in the UK !*
> 
> *Now the second one is what I was telling you to do - in other words - accept that I am right and shut up *
> 
> ** I did not misunderstand the linguistics - you did *
> 
> ** I can assure you that it is not American *
> 
> cos over here,and down these sides,especially after my clamping days,we say tow....tow feckin tow!!!!!
> 
> *That is because you are using it in a different context you stupid t!t *
> 
> *how many times do I have to explain the same thing!!!! *
> 
> *In clamping you would say 'tow' because you tow cars *
> 
> *If however you were talking about politics - someone would not 'tow' the party line - they would 'toe' it [**stand behind lines]*
> 
> dont make me go there woman...far too intelligent!!!!
> 
> thats why you come to me for advices:laugh:!!!!!
> 
> *I would never come to you for any advice regarding the English language believe me .............* :whistling:


"Toe the line" is an idiomatic expression meaning to conform to a rule or a standard.

The term has disputed origins. Perhaps its longest-running use is from the British House of Commons where sword-strapped members were instructed to stand behind lines that were better than a sword's length from their political rivals in order to restore decorum.

In days of sail, "toe the line" was used as a command for crewmen to line up along a crack in deck planking, similar to the modern "Attention!" [1] Over the years the term has been attributed to sports, including toeing the starting line in track events and toeing a center line in boxing which boxers were instructed to line up on either side of to start a match.

In modern usage, it appears often in the context of partisan or factional politics, as in, "He's toeing the party line."

*Read it and weep ...*


----------



## Jem

:wacko:



Gym Bunny said:


> Apologies me lovely! I know....but you said "I know not of this word tow" so I was being a supportive friend and helping. Be nice to me I'm ill! :bounce: :bounce:


Lys.....you are giving him more ammo - if I said that then I did not mean it ....& he is driving me feckin mad because he cannot understand the diff between the two words !!!!!

Its spoiling my feckin journal !!! Bring back smut :lol: :lol: :lol:

Very sorry you are poorly Lys --- I hope you recover soon before having to watch anymore films with crap sequels .....try watching Heroes - wicked !!!

I have got sh!t work - dunno what to do [again] and I need to start it before I go for massage [which not looking forward to - as I FOOOOOOOKIN BATTERED MY LEGS yesterday........they hurt and will hurt more once he starts messing about with me hips [which have a burny problem all the time] ]

I hope you recover soon and can get back to training lovely xxxx

Now please say you understand the difference between tow and toe and that you understand the context in which I used it ....... :cursing: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> hello jem,just thought id check in and see how your progressing


Hi chills - well there was some training yesterday if you can unearth it in this old junkyard of a journal !!!!

I am doing hunky donky I think

How are you honey ?? :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## IanStu

This thread seems to have turned into the open university..you're all mad...quite, quite mad :wacko:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> This thread seems to have turned into the open university..you're all mad...quite, quite mad :wacko:


*its horrid - because I am correct and he cannot see it ......I hate it ! I hate being too clever for people * :whistling:  :whistling:



chilisi said:


> cool,ill have a look later at the training.
> 
> *if you can find it later............*
> 
> im ok thanks..had a made couple of weeks but im back to cutting now before my lean bulk starts in a few weeks.
> 
> *you have been quiet boyo - not seen you about for ages .....*
> 
> hows the chins coming along.......................?


*they are ---somewhat assisted ...but you know I will keep going and get there shortly [not calling you short ....I mean soon * :tongue: :thumb: :tongue: *]*

*x*


----------



## Joshua

> 4 new PB's in there...absolutely smashing it!!!!!


Congrats on these Jem, and very impressive considering the high volume work too. Although my volume is low at the moment, high vol is one of my faves. Its very good for getting rid of the stress too. :thumb:



> "wobbled over for pwo shake
> 
> drove with difficulty"





> I am a doing hunky donkey I think


Ahh! Not just the legs workout then :tongue: :lol:



> they are ---somewhat assisted ...but you know I will keep going and get there shortly [not calling you short ....I mean soon ]


Completing bodyweight dips and chins is a big milestone IMHO. They are both excellent exercises, and when you can complete them unaided your progress goes on in leaps and bounds. I also found that after doing my first set of unaided dips, I would see opportunities to do dips whenever I was out and about. Great fun!

Great progress, and great work ethic. Nice one E!

J


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> ha ha kick me while im down :lol: :lol:


*typed it - then could not resist it ! you started it in Harry's journal anyway - I just ran with it * :thumb:



Joshua said:


> Congrats on these Jem, and very impressive considering the high volume work too. Although my volume is low at the moment, high vol is one of my faves. Its very good for getting rid of the stress too. :thumb:
> 
> *Thanks so much J !!!! *
> 
> Ahh! Not just the legs workout then :tongue: :lol:
> 
> *PMSL Did you edit that??? gonna check - you tinker!* :w00t: :blink: *suppose you gotta get it where you can and a hunky donkey is better than a scabby horse * :tongue:
> 
> Completing bodyweight dips and chins is a big milestone IMHO. They are both excellent exercises, and when you can complete them unaided your progress goes on in leaps and bounds. I also found that after doing my first set of unaided dips, I would see opportunities to do dips whenever I was out and about. Great fun!
> 
> *Ditto - I know - I was trying it on some scaffolding other day because nowhere else is high enough for me - I ran over to it thinking this is brilliant and got someone to hoist me up ....novelty wore off when it took the skin off me hands though !!! *
> 
> Great progress, and great work ethic. Nice one E!
> 
> J


*Cheers J !! x*


----------



## clairey.h

hello sweetie pie hows you today ??


----------



## Jem

I am in the bronze thread or the silver thread darling !!!

chase me chase me !!!


----------



## leafman

Your journal is just too much for a busy man to keep up with lol. Ok a busy boy :tongue: Seriously seen a massive leg work out in there jem, looked like plenty of volume but also some good weight being lifted. Just dont over do it thow but just a thought hun. Now ill leave u in peace miss popular :whistling: and keep at it glad to see ur still at the chins and dips to. As josh said really is a good exercise to do.

I have decided that from now on if i have nothing to say im gonna pick a face to post like errrrrr....

:wub: awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## defdaz

I've got icky conjunctivitis Em, erk!


----------



## anabolic ant

Originally Posted by anabolic ant

oh my frigginful good lord have mercy!!!!!

you obviously been on at the american d*cktionary again!!!!

*Erm no - read the definition*

*"tow the line [or rope if you like]" - to pull a line *

*
"toe the party line" - definition below *

here we go again...here we go,here we go here we go!!!!

*They are both legitimate and widely used terms in their own right ---in the UK !*

*
*

*
Now the second one is what I was telling you to do - in other words - accept that I am right and shut up *

*
*

*
* I did not misunderstand the linguistics - you did *

*
*

*
* I can assure you that it is not American *

cos over here,and down these sides,especially after my clamping days,we say tow....tow feckin tow!!!!!

*That is because you are using it in a different context you stupid t!t *

*
*

*
**hahahahaaaaaaaaaaa i am loving this,why are you so riled up over this woman,i love your passion lady...i like it,you will stand for what you believe in as much as you workout hard to get your physique...see a compliment arose in this battle of words*

*
*

*
how many times do I have to explain the same thing!!!! *

*
*

*
In clamping you would say 'tow' because you tow cars *

*
*

*
If however you were talking about politics - someone would not 'tow' the party line - they would 'toe' it [stand behind lines] *

dont make me go there woman...far too intelligent!!!!

thats why you come to me for advices!!!!!

*I would never come to you for any advice regarding the English language believe me .............*

so because you studied A-hole level english and poo poo degree means that your english is better than mine on paper...but i assure you the english level needed that i applied to my degree was pretty much examined at the same level,if not higher....

nope,actually...i stand down,you may have a better insight in english!!!!

but i still stand but my tow,until i am corrected by an outside party...then i will apologise to you in the most decent way i can...then your argumanet is won,by a 2:1 majority!!!!!

"Toe the line" is an idiomatic expression meaning to conform to a rule or a standard.

The term has disputed origins. Perhaps its longest-running use is from the British House of Commons where sword-strapped members were instructed to stand behind lines that were better than a sword's length from their political rivals in order to restore decorum.

In days of sail, "toe the line" was used as a command for crewmen to line up along a crack in deck planking, similar to the modern "Attention!" [1] Over the years the term has been attributed to sports, including toeing the starting line in track events and toeing a center line in boxing which boxers were instructed to line up on either side of to start a match.

In modern usage, it appears often in the context of partisan or factional politics, as in, "He's toeing the party line."

Read it and weep ...

i read it...and i'm feeling swayed,like i have been proved wrong...but i stick by my tow,because i have started with tow,so i'll finish with tow...until you find another academic that will enforce this for you,then i'll step down...frikkin academic,get me...i'm council til i fecking die!!!!!

gather your men,i have challenged you to a gauntlet...and instead of slapping your face with a glove,i've smacked your bum with a wet fish!!!!


----------



## Jem

Well I hate it all because it gets me annoyed and I have toooo much work on to be arguing with you over something that you simply did not understand so there I will leave it unless some poor soul can actually be assed to waste precious moments of life reading all of the sorry saga ....which I doubt ...unless I paid them good hard money to do so - and that really is not going to happen because it's a credit crunch so therefore my principles will go by the wayside when it comes to the green stuff.

Besides which - its clogging up my journal too much - its not academia - its training related ....it will scare everyone away !

God, smut would be more acceptable I think ..........


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Your journal is just too much for a busy man to keep up with lol. Ok a busy boy :tongue: Seriously seen a massive leg work out in there jem, looked like plenty of volume but also some good weight being lifted. Just dont over do it thow but just a thought hun. Now ill leave u in peace miss popular :whistling: and keep at it glad to see ur still at the chins and dips to. As josh said really is a good exercise to do.
> 
> I have decided that from now on if i have nothing to say im gonna pick a face to post like errrrrr....
> 
> :wub: awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


thanks leaf - I know my journal is full of nonsense at the moment - & yes that was a big leg session but no I wont do it like that alllll the time because it causes severe limb torture - I am hurting like fook now ...  all self-induced of course

xx



defdaz said:


> I've got icky conjunctivitis Em, erk!


eugh what caused that - are you allergic to something like cats ?

are your eyes all weeping and stuff ?

bleurgh :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Well I hate it all because it gets me annoyed and I have toooo much work on to be arguing with you over something that you simply did not understand so there I will leave it unless some poor soul can actually be assed to waste precious moments of life reading all of the sorry saga ....which I doubt ...unless I paid them good hard money to do so - and that really is not going to happen because it's a credit crunch so therefore my principles will go by the wayside when it comes to the green stuff.
> 
> Besides which - its clogging up my journal too much - its not academia - *its training related* ....it will scare everyone away !
> 
> God, smut would be more acceptable I think ..........


what is this training you speak of!?


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> what is this training you speak of!?


P1ss taker ...I train all the time & it's logged everyday - its just that I have a journal that makes Mr Trebus from a Life of Grime's home look like Anthea Turner's pad it's that full of junk ...........

Jem's journal/Mr Trebus' home ???


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> P1ss taker ...I train all the time & it's logged everyday - its just that I have a journal that makes Mr Trebus from a Life of Grime's home look like Anthea Turner's pad it's that full of junk ...........
> 
> haha that guy is a legend!
> 
> and yes, you journal in the world of journals, is the equivalent of Trebus' house. Congratulations!


----------



## Joshua

> Ditto - I know - I was trying it on some scaffolding other day because nowhere else is high enough for me - I ran over to it thinking this is brilliant and got someone to hoist me up ....novelty wore off when it took the skin off me hands though !!!


Don't let the novelty wear off. You skin will get tougher and its good to practice on all sorts of surfaces and you never know when you have to do a chin up to get away from a lion (or a horse of the scabby variety for that matter), that has escaped from a zoo.

J


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> *actually god rest his soul - old Edmund died in 2002 - bless him. *
> 
> *What an accolade eh ? I should be proud of that achievement huh * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> *very true J - very true indeedy - I will keep going then until I have the skin of a 'time-served in the jungle' rhino ......mmmm that's an attractive thought !!! Not exactly Fairy Liquid hands ... * :tongue:


----------



## Jem

*Wednesday *

*
*

*
Deep tissue massage and Cardio *

Massage on back, glutes and hips - felt really good actually - glutes were especially tight [no tight ass gags please] apparently right lumbar is higher than the left ....???

is he trying to blind me with silence whilst I have my face in a hole on the sofa [you know what I mean - no innuendo meant]

Cardio was 5 mins on the bike which got boring so 40 mins on the treadmill which started off as a fast walk and then turned into a full on run ---blew away some cobwebs and felt exhilarating actually

sweated profusely and finished ! Simples


----------



## robisco11

did the massage hurt?

im a real trainer me, no massages here, i trained instead :2guns:

(excuse the little man with the guns, i have no idea who he is)


----------



## Jem

Funny little fooker arent you ???

haha yes I know but I needed to do it before my back went - it has been twinging so hopefully will not be out of the game anytime soon !!!

Erm - I did some cardio ...did not have time for anything else hun !

TOMORROW is a new and shiny day however WOOP

and nearly the weekend...and more sunshine is promised WOOHOO


----------



## Joshua

Fairy liquid hands are so passe Jem.

The bits of your body need to be functional - thick hide on the palms for lifting stuff, and soft, well moisturised skin on the face to look pretty.

Oh - massage, training, don't even sound same.

J


----------



## Jem

pmsl - passe ----ouch - touche J !

Right must remember that one - I got it the wrong way round of course doh silly me !!!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Funny little fooker arent you ???
> 
> haha yes I know but I needed to do it before my back went - it has been twinging so hopefully will not be out of the game anytime soon !!!
> 
> Erm - I did some cardio ...did not have time for anything else hun !
> 
> TOMORROW is a new and shiny day however WOOP
> 
> and nearly the weekend...and more sunshine is promised WOOHOO


was this directed at me!? I do try with the humour......

are you back to real training tomorrow?


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> was this directed at me!? I do try with the humour......
> 
> are you back to real training tomorrow?


lol at least you check - I just assume everyone is talking about moi - so vain am I ....

Yes - you !

Very funny ...keep trying - I might laugh some day :laugh: :thumb: :whistling:

Yes tomorrow is real training - shoulders with something else ..... :tongue:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> lol at least you check - I just assume everyone is talking about moi - *so vain am I ....*
> 
> Yes - you !
> 
> Very funny ...keep trying - I might laugh some day :laugh: :thumb: :whistling:
> 
> Yes tomorrow is real training - shoulders with something else ..... :tongue:


yes....i noticed.


----------



## Jem

pmsl purrleease be nice .....I am struggling today .....


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> pmsl purrleease be nice .....I am struggling today .....


well you did do about 175 sets for legs yday.....its only going to get worse :tongue:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> well you did do about 175 sets for legs yday.....its only going to get worse :tongue:


*fair point, well made ....& I did laugh out loud * :tt2:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> *fair point, well made ....& I did laugh out loud * :tt2:


well then. my job here is done!


----------



## anabolic ant

apologise for clogging up your journal with crap and scaring people away!!!!

bye then,i'll make this one my last!!!!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> apologise for clogging up your journal with crap and scaring people away!!!!
> 
> bye then,i'll make this one my last!!!!


oh ffs stop being so feckin sensitive man :whistling: :confused1: :whistling: I was talking about the academic debates for crying out loud.


----------



## robisco11

haha is he serious


----------



## Gym Bunny

Maybe if he's serious he'll come visit my journal again!

Rob, deep tissue and sports massages hurt like hell. My physio usually makes me cry. A couple of weeks back I had forced tendon stretching and actually threw up....not over the physio tho I was tempted, instead I managed to get it in the bin. That's not the first time it's happened and it won't be the last either! :lol:


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Maybe if he's serious he'll come visit my journal again!
> 
> Rob, deep tissue and sports massages hurt like hell. My physio usually makes me cry. A couple of weeks back I had forced tendon stretching and actually threw up....not over the physio tho I was tempted, instead I managed to get it in the bin. That's not the first time it's happened and it won't be the last either! :lol:


doesnt sound like my kind of thing, il stick to the simple things, training and eating is as far as i go! Kudos for throwing up tho (in some wierd sick kind of way) :whistling:


----------



## defdaz

110+ pages and only the odd disagreement or two is pretty bloody good going peeps, we're a thoroughly pleasant bunch of lifters indeed and we need to acknowledge that and feel the love.  :lol:

Have a good sess today Jemie and the massage - cracking idea! Where'd you get it done? I've got the chiropractors tomorrow but some massage might help too. Hmmm...


----------



## clairey.h

anabolic ant said:


> apologise for clogging up your journal with crap and scaring people away!!!!
> 
> bye then,i'll make this one my last!!!!


upsetting people are we...??????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

he loves you really im sure he will be back.....well maybe :laugh:

how are you today????


----------



## VforVictory

robisco11 said:


> well you did do about 175 sets for legs yday.....its only going to get worse :tongue:


OMG thats a lot of reps LOL! Hope you live in a bungalow because stairs may be difficult for a while :tongue: HAHA!

Good going though, you have a great work ethic! :thumb:

Keep it up x


----------



## leafman

Jem been rushed off me feet, just wanted to show me face and iv just caught up ish :whistling:

Hope all is well hun and finally got teeth done yeaaaa thanks xxxx:tongue:

ohh and ....

:innocent: :drool: :001_tt2: :2guns: :yawn: :wink:


----------



## Jacko89

i dont read your journal for 3 days and i come back to a dictionary, a suicidal workout, more short gags and some talk of faces in holes.......took me all of 15minutes to catch up with the last 5 pages.

your a nut case doing that much for legs but fair play to you. :rockon:

maybe if you did real squats 4 sets would have been enough :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue: we can get her chilli - double team?? :whistling:

keep it coming girl its good reading!! x


----------



## Jem

its all been a bit emotional tbh but I have returned and have training to post up in a bit ...thanks everyone !


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> 110+ pages and only the odd disagreement or two is pretty bloody good going peeps, we're a thoroughly pleasant bunch of lifters indeed and we need to acknowledge that and feel the love.  :lol:
> 
> Have a good sess today Jemie and the massage - cracking idea! Where'd you get it done? I've got the chiropractors tomorrow but some massage might help too. Hmmm...


Hi Dax - got it done at the gym - the chap has just started coming in and giving sessions - twas not relaxing though - it hurtee

felt nice and loose after though and has hopefully sorted my back and burny hips out !



clairey.h said:


> upsetting people are we...??????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> he loves you really im sure he will be back.....well maybe :laugh:
> 
> how are you today????


Hellooooo lover - how are you

I have had a sh!ite week but mustnt grumble because it could always be worse and I will get accused of being a feckin drama queen:thumb:

I am back in force now -- training is going well I think

Lots love

Emma xx



VforVictory said:


> OMG thats a lot of reps LOL! Hope you live in a bungalow because stairs may be difficult for a while :tongue: HAHA!
> 
> Good going though, you have a great work ethic! :thumb:
> 
> Keep it up x


Cheers V - yep twas true - v painful stuff !!

seemed like everyone needed me to mount stairs all the time as it goes ....I felt every step & dont start me on powder room antics OMG pmsl xx



leafman said:


> Jem been rushed off me feet, just wanted to show me face and iv just caught up ish :whistling:
> 
> Hope all is well hun and finally got teeth done yeaaaa thanks xxxx:tongue:
> 
> ohh and ....
> 
> :innocent: :drool: :001_tt2: :2guns: :yawn: :wink:


well done on the teeth - that was a big thing for you honey !!! I am proud - now I just need to remind you about check ups pmsl :ban:

all been busy havent we - never mind lets start next week afresh !!

E xx


----------



## Jem

got delts, bis and tris to post up from yesterday ----in this here space - so will come back to this ....

Today was

*FRIDAY *

*
*

*
CARDIO ONLY *

20 mins cross trainer - fat burning programme

20 mins run - 5k tempo

30 stepper - sweating like a P.I.G wycleff

20 bike on HR programme - sweated more profusely than normally on the bike

Total = 90 mins and then was v hungry so thought best stop

Cannot seem to do longer than hour and a half without getting hungry ....


----------



## Guest

Just dropping in to say hi Jem


----------



## Joshua

I love your cardio workout Jem. Top quality stuff :bounce:



> Cannot seem to do longer than hour and a half without getting hungry ....


Do you drink any carbs throughout your cardio or do you take caffeine before hand?

J


----------



## clairey.h

been poorly so have neglected you of late.................  sorry

killer cardio sess missy sweat box, wouldnt like to be on the treadmill next to you, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

:lol:

This is a funny journal.

Jem is correct in regards to that debate as well, but I think both parties are aware of this.

How are those chin-ups going now? Like a sloth yet? :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

The sloth on chins is me. Sorry to hear you've been ill Claire. All better now?


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> got delts, bis and tris to post up from yesterday ----in this here space - so will come back to this ....
> 
> Today was
> 
> *FRIDAY *
> 
> *CARDIO ONLY *
> 
> 20 mins cross trainer - fat burning programme
> 
> 20 mins run - 5k tempo
> 
> 30 stepper - sweating like a P.I.G wycleff
> 
> 20 bike on HR programme - sweated more profusely than normally on the bike
> 
> Total = 90 mins and then was v hungry so thought best stop
> 
> Cannot seem to do longer than hour and a half without getting hungry ....


That would kill me and id die simple. cant believe how much cardio u can do, as josh said mayb have some carbs during would help or sommat. Right time to go and use a old and decripid foot pump to pump up girls paddling pool. This is cardio hardcore style if u seen the pump :lol:


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> i dont read your journal for 3 days and i come back to a dictionary, a suicidal workout, more short gags and some talk of faces in holes.......took me all of 15minutes to catch up with the last 5 pages.
> 
> your a nut case doing that much for legs but fair play to you. :rockon:
> 
> maybe if you did real squats 4 sets would have been enough :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue: we can get her chilli - double team?? :whistling:
> 
> keep it coming girl its good reading!! x


*Harry I missed this sneaky little comment - you are a horror * :lol: *- hmmm maybe those squats were not deep enough - you confirmed what I thought myself actually. i should have been dying after half of those sets...must try harder I agree. Double team of midgets....now that is scary* :whistling: :lol: :whistling:



chilisi said:


> thats alot of cadio..you must have been sooooo hungry..!


*erm yes I was chills * :confused1:  :confused1:



ZEUS said:


> Just dropping in to say hi Jem


*Oh hello zeusy - thanks lovely ! *


----------



## heavyweight

Easy Jem


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> I love your cardio workout Jem. Top quality stuff :bounce:
> 
> Do you drink any carbs throughout your cardio or do you take caffeine before hand?
> 
> J


thanks J - I erm prob admittedly do not have enough carbs before workout tbh ....so taking what you said on board I did have some food hour before training plus a carby energy drink [i normally have a v low carb fat burner drink when I start training then switch to water] ..to see if this made a difference. Yes I have pro plus beforehand as well ....

think energy was low today as did only hour and 20 with abs ...was hoping to push for that bit more ..oh well - win some/lose some !

Cheers J

E x



clairey.h said:


> been poorly so have neglected you of late.................  sorry
> 
> killer cardio sess missy sweat box, wouldnt like to be on the treadmill next to you, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


*oh honey - I missed you - what has been wrong with you - did Rob look after you properly ??? *

*Hope you're all better babes *

*I will have you on that treadmill in Golds - dont you fear - I am planning the gym into my visit even if you arent *

*Rob is taking us for a session before we go out on the lash * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce:



LittleChris said:


> :lol:
> 
> This is a funny journal.
> 
> Jem is correct in regards to that debate as well, but I think both parties are aware of this.
> 
> How are those chin-ups going now? Like a sloth yet? :lol:


*Thanks for popping in Chris ! actually the chins are coming on I think ...I can actually do singles pmsl - well it's better than none as per previous posts !!! PROGRESS and yes GB is a sloth [apparently ] - her words not mine I hasten to add! * :tongue: :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> That would kill me and id die simple. cant believe how much cardio u can do, as josh said mayb have some carbs during would help or sommat. Right time to go and use a old and decripid foot pump to pump up girls paddling pool. This is cardio hardcore style if u seen the pump :lol:


Hi Bruv - hope you are well love ! Oh it would not kill you hun, makes you feel fantastic - you know you are alive boy :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Hope the kids have fun in the pool - get pumping !

Not long now till little nipper pops out [2 weeks is it?] - hope missus is feeling better and the little one is growing a bit more ?

  :cool2: :laugh:


----------



## Jem

heavyweight said:


> Easy Jem


Alright trouble - how you been doing ?

Behaving yourself I hope ???:laugh:


----------



## Joshua

> thanks J - I erm prob admittedly do not have enough carbs before workout tbh ....so taking what you said on board I did have some food hour before training plus a carby energy drink [i normally have a v low carb fat burner drink when I start training then switch to water] ..to see if this made a difference. Yes I have pro plus beforehand as well ....
> 
> think energy was low today as did only hour and 20 with abs ...was hoping to push for that bit more ..oh well - win some/lose some !
> 
> Cheers J
> 
> E x


I think it depends on what your goals are with your cardio ie whether you are doing it to increase you cardio capacity / training for a endurance sports, or whether you are doing it for fatloss. If it is the former, then some carbs before during and after your cardio can help, especially ensuring that you get sufficient carbs afterwards to restore your glycogen levels. A little trick to help glycogen repletion is having your post workout carbs with a little caffeine.

If fat loss is the main goal, then quaffing protein-only shakes with a little caffiene before and during can help both fat burning and making you feel less hungry.

Another thing that may help is checking your water intake. When you do the intensity and duration of cardio that you do, you can use enormous amounts of water. Dehydration often shows itself as hunger instead of as thirst. Of course, if you increase your water intake, adding some electrolytes in there can keep you healthy.

Don't worry about the off days - I had a terrible one myself yesterday. When they happen, you just put them behind you as you don't need the emotional baggage.

All the best babes,

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> I think it depends on what your goals are with your cardio ie whether you are doing it to increase you cardio capacity / training for a endurance sports, or whether you are doing it for fatloss. If it is the former, then some carbs before during and after your cardio can help, especially ensuring that you get sufficient carbs afterwards to restore your glycogen levels. A little trick to help glycogen repletion is having your post workout carbs with a little caffeine.
> 
> If fat loss is the main goal, then quaffing protein-only shakes with a little caffiene before and during can help both fat burning and making you feel less hungry.
> 
> Another thing that may help is checking your water intake. When you do the intensity and duration of cardio that you do, you can use enormous amounts of water. Dehydration often shows itself as hunger instead of as thirst. Of course, if you increase your water intake, adding some electrolytes in there can keep you healthy.
> 
> Don't worry about the off days - I had a terrible one myself yesterday. When they happen, you just put them behind you as you don't need the emotional baggage.
> 
> All the best babes,
> 
> J


This is really cool advice J - OMG brilliant ! Never has a rep been more deserved ! You are a font of excellent knowledge ....

Yes fat burning is the main aim but obviously want to retain my cardio fitness as before the weight training I was running up to 35 miles a week....sacrificed the long distance running because of fast twitch & slow twitch contradictions and so tend to sprint/vo2 max or tempo run to ensure cardio fitness remains & get that runners high that I miss so much.

right so I can have a protein drink during training or say half way through?? and this will not hinder fat burning process ?

Caffeine with pwo shake - fab will definitely do this tomorrow

How do I add my own electrolytes to water - or do i have to drink Lucozade type water which has them in ? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Cheers J

E x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> This is really cool advice J - OMG brilliant ! Never has a rep been more deserved ! You are a font of excellent knowledge ....
> 
> Yes fat burning is the main aim but obviously want to retain my cardio fitness as before the weight training I was running up to 35 miles a week....sacrificed the long distance running because of fast twitch & slow twitch contradictions and so tend to sprint/vo2 max or tempo run to ensure cardio fitness remains & get that runners high that I miss so much.
> 
> right so I can have a protein drink during training or say half way through?? and this will not hinder fat burning process ?
> 
> Caffeine with pwo shake - fab will definitely do this tomorrow
> 
> How do I add my own electrolytes to water - or do i have to drink Lucozade type water which has them in ? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Cheers J
> 
> E x


Jem this post has explained a lot to me. I will PM you later.

Make up your own electrolyte. Much better than Lucozade which is effectively sugar.

1 L water

1/2-1 juice of lemon/lime

1/2-1 tsp himalayan salts. These salts have not been bleached like table salt so still have the good minerals like magnesium in them.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem this post has explained a lot to me. I will PM you later.
> 
> Make up your own electrolyte. Much better than Lucozade which is effectively sugar.
> 
> 1 L water
> 
> 1/2-1 juice of lemon/lime
> 
> 1/2-1 tsp himalayan salts. These salts have not been bleached like table salt so still have the good minerals like magnesium in them.


OMG Lys it sounds ominous - is it good or bad - this sudden clarity ??? :confused1: ???

and ok re electrolytes - did see that in your journal - so cheers honey - had a feeling you might respond to that --- hope I can find himalayan salt - Harry said it is pink not white ....will have a looky loo - Holland & Barrett perhaps ???

Cheers Babes

Hope the cheat night was a good one

I tried and sort of faile pmsl .....my beloved cheesecake was mutilated and left on the plate ----ttttooooo rich ffs :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:

xxx


----------



## Gym Bunny

I ate all my fajitas...somehow, had homemade chocolate cake and a zombie and 1 night stand cocktail...then sent imappropriate text messages to a lot of people!  It was great.

Today I'm eating properly and finishing all the fruit in my house in preparation to start low carbing tomorrow.

Nothing ominous re the PM. Panic not. Will send it once back from the shops xxx


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I ate all my fajitas...somehow, had homemade chocolate cake and a zombie and 1 night stand cocktail...then sent imappropriate text messages to a lot of people!  It was great.
> 
> Today I'm eating properly and finishing all the fruit in my house in preparation to start low carbing tomorrow.
> 
> Nothing ominous re the PM. Panic not. Will send it once back from the shops xxx


sounds like the perfect evening :confused1: :tongue: :confused1: ....ok I am waiting with baited breath


----------



## Jem

*Saturday *

*
Cardio & Abs *

26 mins stepper - Level 12 Hill Climb

40 mins cross training - Fat Burn HR training

11 mins sprinting

total= 77 mins

Abs = plank, side planks, leg raises, crunches


----------



## Jem

Here is the training that I neglected to post on thursday

*Delts Bis and Tris *

D/Bell Press

6kg 12;12

6.5kg - 10;9;6

Side Delts [machine]

3 plates - 8;8;8

Rear Delts [reverse pec dec]

4 x 12;12

5 x 10;8;8 *[PB]*

Machine Shoulder Press

3 x 8;6;6 *[PB]*

Lateral raises

5kg x 6;6;6

Military Press

7.5 bb x 10;8;8;8;6

Incline Press

20lb x 8;8

Bicep curls

5kg x 8;8;8

BB Curls

7.5kg x 8;7;5

Single arm Preacher Curls

3 plates x 8;6;6 each arm - slightly less on left I think

Machine Dips

20kg each arm x 10; 10;10

25kg x 6 *PB*

Tri Pulldowns [straight bar]

3 plates x 4 *[PB*

2 plates x 12;10;10

Bench dips [bw]

3 x 10

Single chins practice

5 singles Woop ! *[PB]*


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> oh honey - I missed you - what has been wrong with you - did Rob look after you properly ???
> 
> Hope you're all better babes
> 
> *I will have you on that treadmill in Golds - dont you fear - I am planning the gym into my visit even if you arent *
> 
> *
> Rob is taking us for a session before we go out on the lash* :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce:


Oh good grief, i will HAVE to see this!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

(I remember the bollocking he gave me cos my heart rate was too high lol)


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Oh good grief, i will HAVE to see this!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (I remember the bollocking he gave me cos my heart rate was too high lol)


PMSL is that your gym Beks ???

OMG he is not one of those freaks purrlease tell me its not true ....

he can run with us :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> PMSL is that your gym Beks ???
> 
> OMG he is not one of those freaks purrlease tell me its not true ....
> 
> he can run with us :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh yes indeed.....

What freaks? I just can't keep my heart rate below 140bpm, particularly if I'm talking too......

I don't do running.......and besides most in a row is 3 lol


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Oh yes indeed.....
> 
> What freaks? I just can't keep my heart rate below 140bpm, particularly if I'm talking too......
> 
> I don't do running.......and besides most in a row is 3 lol


My sore topic ! there is a nightmare bloke at the gym who constantly goes on about how my HR should not go above the point where I am not able to hold an easy conversation so that's pretty damn low ....which means that it would take me all day & night to do burn in my cardio session what I do when I run ..... he also thinks that cardio is not needed just light long reps -20-25......oh and his name is grimsby docks


----------



## Joshua

Jem said:


> This is really cool advice J - OMG brilliant ! Never has a rep been more deserved ! You are a font of excellent knowledge ....
> 
> Yes fat burning is the main aim but obviously want to retain my cardio fitness as before the weight training I was running up to 35 miles a week....sacrificed the long distance running because of fast twitch & slow twitch contradictions and so tend to sprint/vo2 max or tempo run to ensure cardio fitness remains & get that runners high that I miss so much.
> 
> right so I can have a protein drink during training or say half way through?? and this will not hinder fat burning process ?
> 
> Caffeine with pwo shake - fab will definitely do this tomorrow
> 
> How do I add my own electrolytes to water - or do i have to drink Lucozade type water which has them in ? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Cheers J
> 
> E x


There is an argument that to preferentially use fat, the cardio should be done around 50%VO2max or around the point where breathing & talking becomes laboured. There is also the argument that going at a higher rate, whilst burning other fuels will result in a greater total energy spend, hence a greater fat loss. I understand what you are saying about using sprints/tempos to challenge the CVPS. I presume you have seen tabata protocols which have been shown to be quite positive for VO2max.

Tabata/HIIT's fatloss mechanism (activating AMPk - a cellular energy sensor) works in a very different way to that of low intensity cardio, and incorporating both HIIT and low intensity cardio in your training program can give you both benefits. AMPk activation primes your body to become a fat burning machine, whereas low intensity cardio (especially when insulin levels are low) actually burns the stuff.

As an aside, I believe that small increases in challenge when at rest or going about one's day to day activities is very good for fat loss. If one is carrying a rucksack around with them, an additional heavy book or a few 2L pop bottles filled with water , can significantly add to one's total daily spend from fat. One thing I have found with this method though is that the body tends to subconsciously decrease movement to compensate. One way of avoiding and overcoming this is by adding a pedometer (bought for under a fiver) which monitors the number of steps taken, and can be used to check that one is maintaining or increasing the amount of movement in the day.

The idea with protein only (no carbs) during your cardio is that it may cause a slight elevation in insulin levels, but because there is no elevation in blood sugar, glucagon should be secreted too, resulting in feelings of saitety. If the amount of protein is small, then the insulin elevation should also be fairly small and I imagine would not have a significant impact on fat burning.

Caffiene with carbs post workout has been found to increase glycogen replenishment compared to the same amount of carbs alone without the caffiene. As an aside, for maximal glycogen replenishment rates, 50g.hr-1 CHO has been claimed for optimum replenishment, however there is some evidence that this can be increased to just under 30g every 15min for the first hour, for a slight improvement in replenishment rates.

One way in which I get my electrolytes is using diarrhea rehydration sachettes - about a quid from asda as a quick fix, but you can buy it in bulk a lot cheaper ( myprotein does it I think ).

J


----------



## clairey.h

Beklet said:


> Oh yes indeed.....
> 
> What freaks? I just can't keep my heart rate below 140bpm, particularly if I'm talking too......
> 
> I don't do running.......and besides most in a row is 3 lol


pmsl....last time went gym with him we were on the cross trainers, side by side....aaawwwwww

and he kept going 'your heart rates to high, slow down, it wont work that way, your just burning muscle'

for god sake man I cant go any slower i think my heart rate lives at 150 without doing anything........dont think the eph helps though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jacko89

alreeeeet treacle. i was waiting for a reply. had to sneak it in somewhere didnt i, gotta keep you in check. definate overkill on the legs but we can only learn. hows the weekend been?

would a double team of midgets make it up to a whole non midget?


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> There is an argument that to preferentially use fat, the cardio should be done around 50%VO2max or around the point where breathing & talking becomes laboured. There is also the argument that going at a higher rate, whilst burning other fuels will result in a greater total energy spend, hence a greater fat loss. I understand what you are saying about using sprints/tempos to challenge the CVPS. I presume you have seen tabata protocols which have been shown to be quite positive for VO2max.
> 
> Tabata/HIIT's fatloss mechanism (activating AMPk - a cellular energy sensor) works in a very different way to that of low intensity cardio, and incorporating both HIIT and low intensity cardio in your training program can give you both benefits. AMPk activation primes your body to become a fat burning machine, whereas low intensity cardio (especially when insulin levels are low) actually burns the stuff.
> 
> As an aside, I believe that small increases in challenge when at rest or going about one's day to day activities is very good for fat loss. If one is carrying a rucksack around with them, an additional heavy book or a few 2L pop bottles filled with water , can significantly add to ones total daily spend from fat. One thing I have found with this method though is that the body tends to subconsciously decrease movement to compensate. One way of avoiding and overcoming this is by adding a pedometer (bought for under a fiver) which monitors the number of steps taken, and can be used to check that one is maintaining or increasing the amount of movement in the day.
> 
> The idea with protein only (no carbs) during your cardio is that it may cause a slight elevation in insulin levels, but because there is no elevation in blood sugar, glucagon should be secreted too, resulting in feelings of saitety. If the amount of protein is small, then the insulin elevation should also be fairly small and I imagine would not have a significant impact on fat burning.
> 
> Caffiene with carbs post workout has been found to increase glycogen replenishment compared to the same amount of carbs alone without the caffiene. As an aside, for maximal glycogen replenishment rates, 50g.hr-1 CHO has been claimed for optimum replenishment, however there is some evidence that this can be increased to just under 30g every 15min for the first hour, for a slight improvement in replenishment rates.
> 
> One way in which I get my electrolytes is using diarrhea rehydration sachettes - about a quid from asda as a quick fix, but you can buy it in bulk a lot cheaper ( myprotein does it I think ).
> 
> J


J I am coming back to this in a bit as I need to dedicate some time to it - will do gym and look soon --- you are fab !!! cheers honey much appreciated you taking the time ! x


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl....last time went gym with him we were on the cross trainers, side by side....aaawwwwww
> 
> and he kept going 'your heart rates to high, slow down, it wont work that way, your just burning muscle'
> 
> for god sake man I cant go any slower i think my heart rate lives at 150 without doing anything........dont think the eph helps though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


*I thought he might be -----I know its true re fat burning but I get sooo bored doing it slowly !!! *



Harry Jack said:


> alreeeeet treacle. i was waiting for a reply. had to sneak it in somewhere didnt i, gotta keep you in check. definate overkill on the legs but we can only learn. hows the weekend been?
> 
> would a double team of midgets make it up to a whole non midget?


the sun is out today and off to the gym woop !!!

there would be 4 hands and 4 legs ...and multiple other things and I would get all confuzzled but then it depends on what you are proposing really :laugh:


----------



## leafman

Hello jem all looking good in here just showing my face wich for today is....

:001_tt2: :death: :wink: ok faces :whistling:

Ohh claire nice avvy :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

doesnt she look lovely

cheers leafster !!

today's gym still to post up when get the chance...


----------



## solidcecil

Jem said:


> doesnt she look lovely
> 
> cheers leafster !!
> 
> *today's gym still to post up when get the chance...*


lazy mare!

:whistling:


----------



## robisco11

solidcecil said:


> lazy mare!
> 
> :whistling:


x2


----------



## Jem

shut up - I am talking to you lot in the bronze thread !


----------



## VforVictory

Jem said:


> My sore topic ! there is a nightmare bloke at the gym who constantly goes on about how my HR should not go above the point where I am not able to hold an easy conversation so that's pretty damn low ....which means that it would take me all day & night to do burn in my cardio session what I do when I run ..... he also thinks that cardio is not needed just light long reps -20-25......oh and his name is grimsby docks


LOL after 5 mins on the x trainer at low resistance my HR shoots up to about 160BPM!

Anyway just stopping by to say hi! And to say good job for all the training


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> There is an argument that to preferentially use fat, the cardio should be done around 50%VO2max or around the point where breathing & talking becomes laboured.
> 
> There is also the argument that going at a higher rate, whilst burning other fuels will result in a greater total energy spend, hence a greater fat loss.
> 
> I understand what you are saying about using sprints/tempos to challenge the CVPS. I presume you have seen tabata protocols which have been shown to be quite positive for VO2max.
> 
> Tabata/HIIT's fatloss mechanism (activating AMPk - a cellular energy sensor) works in a very different way to that of low intensity cardio, and incorporating both HIIT and low intensity cardio in your training program can give you both benefits. AMPk activation primes your body to become a fat burning machine, whereas low intensity cardio (especially when insulin levels are low) actually burns the stuff.
> 
> *yep sounds good to me ! *
> 
> As an aside, I believe that small increases in challenge when at rest or going about one's day to day activities is very good for fat loss. If one is carrying a rucksack around with them, an additional heavy book or a few 2L pop bottles filled with water , can significantly add to one's total daily spend from fat. One thing I have found with this method though is that the body tends to subconsciously decrease movement to compensate. One way of avoiding and overcoming this is by adding a pedometer (bought for under a fiver) which monitors the number of steps taken, and can be used to check that one is maintaining or increasing the amount of movement in the day.
> 
> *well tbh I am lazy now and drive everywhere because otherwise I would never get time to do anything...so sack that - I work hard enough in the gym - without making life even more difficult - that is called being a glutton for punishment J !!!! *
> 
> The idea with protein only (no carbs) during your cardio is that it may cause a slight elevation in insulin levels, but because there is no elevation in blood sugar, glucagon should be secreted too, resulting in feelings of saitety. If the amount of protein is small, then the insulin elevation should also be fairly small and I imagine would not have a significant impact on fat burning.
> 
> *tried this today when flagging actually but will be more interesting to add during cardio only session *
> 
> Caffiene with carbs post workout has been found to increase glycogen replenishment compared to the same amount of carbs alone without the caffiene. As an aside, for maximal glycogen replenishment rates, 50g.hr-1 CHO has been claimed for optimum replenishment, however there is some evidence that this can be increased to just under 30g every 15min for the first hour, for a slight improvement in replenishment rates.
> 
> *knew there was something I forgot to do !!!! tomorrow ! *
> 
> One way in which I get my electrolytes is using diarrhea rehydration sachettes - about a quid from asda as a quick fix, but you can buy it in bulk a lot cheaper ( myprotein does it I think ).
> 
> *right doing this tomorrow as well - I have some of those in the cupboard from hols last year - must check they are still ok * !
> 
> J


*Cheers J - you will have me sorted out in no time * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce:


----------



## Jem

VforVictory said:


> LOL after 5 mins on the x trainer at low resistance my HR shoots up to about 160BPM!
> 
> Anyway just stopping by to say hi! And to say good job for all the training


Haha - I wonder how accurate those things are on HR and calories though ????

Thanks V - although your progress is putting mine in the shade - oh well must not compare myself to others as I am improving myself !!!

x


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> the sun is out today and off to the gym woop !!!
> 
> there would be 4 hands and 4 legs ...and multiple other things and I would get all confuzzled but then it depends on what you are proposing really :laugh:


... to double team ( beat you) of course ...

tryin to get me in trouble? what other possible things could there be?


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> ... to double team ( beat you) of course ...
> 
> tryin to get me in trouble? what other possible things could there be?


 :innocent: Not a thing I'm sure ! Oh well that's a bit unfair - 2 muscular midgets -vs- 1 laydee is not a fair match..... :confused1: :whistling:  :confused1:


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> :innocent: Not a thing I'm sure ! Oh well that's a bit unfair - 2 muscular *midgets* -vs- 1 *HOT* laydee is a very fair match..... :confused1: :whistling:  :confused1:


 h34r:


----------



## VforVictory

Jem said:


> Haha - I wonder how accurate those things are on HR and calories though ????
> 
> Thanks V - although your progress is putting mine in the shade - oh well must not compare myself to others as I am improving myself !!!
> 
> x


Not too accurate I hope - theres nothing more disheartening than cycling your butt off and sweating like a p.i.g. for what feels like an eternity, only to find you have burned 60 cals.....Happens to me every session LOL

And you are progessing brilliantly:thumb:. Your pics prove it and so do your training sessions (if I tried to do your killer leg sesh Id probably never walk again LOL).


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> h34r:


*very funny ninja warrior !!! does chills know what you are putting him up for - you might end up on your own with me and V ....now you are scared - admit it ! *



VforVictory said:


> Not too accurate I hope - theres nothing more disheartening than cycling your butt off and sweating like a p.i.g. for what feels like an eternity, only to find you have burned 60 cals.....Happens to me every session LOL
> 
> *aint that the truth - the bike burns off about 2 cals per mile pmsl ! *
> 
> And you are progessing brilliantly:thumb:. Your pics prove it and so do your training sessions (if I tried to do your killer leg sesh Id probably never walk again LOL).


thanks V - not posting pics for a while though - want there to be a real visible difference next time I do ....

speaking of pics - where are your progress shots ???? hmmmm ????


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> *very funny ninja warrior !!! does chills know what you are putting him up for - you might end up on your own with me and V ....now you are scared - admit it ! *


ooooh yes...i'd be soooooooo scared...i wouldn't know what to do with my little ol' self...just run and hide in the nearest crack i could find i guess...wierdo :whistling: :lol:


----------



## VforVictory

Jem said:


> thanks V - not posting pics for a while though - want there to be a real visible difference next time I do ....
> 
> speaking of pics - where are your progress shots ???? hmmmm ????


Urmmmmmm:whistling:

I really should post some...Just scared I'll look no different as I can't see any changes myself...I will try to post at end of June though, I promise :innocent: LOL


----------



## Jem

whatever Harry !


----------



## Jem

VforVictory said:


> Urmmmmmm:whistling:
> 
> I really should post some...Just scared I'll look no different as I can't see any changes myself...I will try to post at end of June though, I promise :innocent: LOL


ok will hold you to that one - considering your squats and DLs there must be a difference ffs - you have made really fast progress - make me feel quite sick actually !! :tongue:


----------



## Jacko89

haha yeh right jem...progress pics!! and you V !!


----------



## Jem

not till Sept/Oct for moi!!!


----------



## Jacko89

why so??


----------



## Joshua

VforVictory said:


> Not too accurate I hope - theres nothing more disheartening than cycling your butt off and sweating like a p.i.g. for what feels like an eternity, only to find you have burned 60 cals.....Happens to me every session LOL
> 
> And you are progessing brilliantly:thumb:. Your pics prove it and so do your training sessions (if I tried to do your killer leg sesh Id probably never walk again LOL).





Jem said:


> Haha - I wonder how accurate those things are on HR and calories though ????
> 
> Thanks V - although your progress is putting mine in the shade - oh well must not compare myself to others as I am improving myself !!!
> 
> x


FWIW When I have compared the elliptical xtrainer inbuilt calorie burned estimation with my HR logger, the elliptical underestimated it by about half! Leg bikes maybe a little more accurate though.

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> FWIW When I have compared the elliptical xtrainer inbuilt calorie burned estimation with my HR logger, the elliptical underestimated it by about half! Leg bikes maybe a little more accurate though.
> 
> J


yep I would go with that - that sounds a lot better to me :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> why so??


because I said so :tongue: no just wanna see some real progress when I do have them done ...so leaving it for a while


----------



## Jem

*Sunday *

*
*

*
Chest & Triceps *

Wide Grip Press Ups 3 x 13; 11;10

Flat D/Bell Press

warmed up with 2.5kg for 145

then 5kg x 8;8;8

Flat D/Bell Flyes

[Hug a tree movement fully in force !!!]

2.5kg x 3 x 10

D/Bell Pullover 25lb

Did one set of 10 and then pulled shoulder trying to get it back up, so stopped

Chest Press 4 plates [40kg - I think ???]

10;8;8;8

Pec Dec

40 ?? x 4

30 x 10; 6; 6

Bench press

30kg but was battered so did 6;4;4;2

Triceps Machine Dips [overhead pulldown occupied]

20kg each arm

16; 12;10

Overhead Tri P/downs

10kg [should go higher]

3 x 10

Bench Dips

15;10;10


----------



## driving iron 2

looks a solid workout... i would recommend cable kick back for your triceps..they seem to be really making a difference to my shape and a nice change to shock the muscle..regards Col


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> looks a solid workout... i would recommend cable kick back for your triceps..they seem to be really making a difference to my shape and a nice change to shock the muscle..regards Col


Hi Col - cheers for the tip ! hope you are well yourself?

I am loving doing tris at the moment as they have started responding all of a sudden - determined to hit them harder next week so will incorporate the kick backs as you suggest

Cheers :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## driving iron 2

Hey...i am cool..hard couple of days in the gym and plastering all day so arms are dropping off...hope youve had a fun one.good look with the tri ceps..nothing more impressive than a nice horse shoe... XX all the best Col


----------



## Jem

Cheers Col - I am now on a hunt for the elusive horseshoe ....woohoo ! Hope you have a nice relaxing Sunday evening then .....x


----------



## paul s

When you find 2 let me know


----------



## Gym Bunny

paul s said:


> When you find 2 let me know


Oh how I would love my full horseshoe of triceps...get body fat lower, *sigh*


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> When you find 2 let me know


funny- I did mean per arm

when they look like croissants I will be happy...failing that - I could just stick 2 croissants on my arms - do you think they will fool folk ??

trying to find the pic of that bloke now with croissant triceps - blonde, old now - known for big leggies I think.... :confused1:


----------



## Guest

NO Pb's in the chest and Tri workout!!! What is going on!!!! :tongue:

-Just kidding Jem, nice workout:thumb:


----------



## paul s

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh how I would love my full horseshoe of triceps...get body fat lower, *sigh*


you will have


----------



## Jem

here we go - stick a croissant on yer arm - no fecker will be able to tell the diff between you and Lee Priest ...honest :lol:


----------



## WRT

Sick picture, lol at Tom Platz face


----------



## Gym Bunny

Forearms :drool:


----------



## Jem

woof woof


----------



## Beklet

clairey.h said:


> pmsl....last time went gym with him we were on the cross trainers, side by side....aaawwwwww
> 
> and he kept going 'your heart rates to high, slow down, it wont work that way, your just burning muscle'
> 
> for god sake man I cant go any slower i think my heart rate lives at 150 without doing anything........dont think the eph helps though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bleh tried to reply earlier - stupid phone!!!!

He did exactly that to me...but at 140bpm I'd be asleep!!!! :laugh:

Even at a slowish pace it's at 160BPM!!


----------



## driving iron 2

Jem said:


> here we go - stick a croissant on yer arm - no fecker will be able to tell the diff between you and Lee Priest ...honest :lol:
> 
> View attachment 27032


thats some shoe,crossiant, whatever you want to call it Jem! makes mine look punny..!x good luck obtaining them:thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

hello honey...................

do you like my sig........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

pmsl oh my god what would I do without you as a pal eh ????


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> pmsl oh my god what would I do without you as a pal eh ????


funny aint I


----------



## solidcecil

i thought i would just drop in to say hello and see hopw your getting on!


----------



## Jacko89

how ya doin today missy??


----------



## Joshua

Jem said:


> here we go - stick a croissant on yer arm - no fecker will be able to tell the diff between you and Lee Priest ...honest :lol:
> 
> View attachment 27032


That's an awesome pic Jem. After I saw that I tried doing it with my housemate's croissant, but I still didn't look like him :sad:

J


----------



## Joshua

Beklet said:


> Bleh tried to reply earlier - stupid phone!!!!
> 
> He did exactly that to me...but at 140bpm I'd be asleep!!!! :laugh:
> 
> Even at a slowish pace it's at 160BPM!!


Just out of interest Beklet, what is your resting HR?

J


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem I wanna croissant now!

Josh what's a good resting heart rate? Mines 47...and 56 after 3 expressos. :bounce:


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> thats some shoe,crossiant, whatever you want to call it Jem! makes mine look punny..!x good luck obtaining them:thumb:


*well I might not get them quite as big as that, ambitious as I am .....* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:



solidcecil said:


> i thought i would just drop in to say hello and see hopw your getting on!


*oh well thanks - I am fine - and speaking to you in bronze thread ---no comments on training huh???*



Harry Jack said:


> how ya doin today missy??


*Done & dusted for the day Harry ! Back and Biceps to post up ...how are you doing hun ? *


----------



## Joshua

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem I wanna croissant now!


A croissant to eat or lee's tricep croissant? :whistling:



Gym Bunny said:


> Josh what's a good resting heart rate? Mines 47...and 56 after 3 expressos. :bounce:


Everyone is different, but you sound as if you have great cardio. You will probably live to 250 with a heart rate like that.

Mine is a shocking 90bpm (with my weights vest on), hence the need to change to my WorkCap phase as a matter of urgency. :blush: :sad:

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> That's an awesome pic Jem. After I saw that I tried doing it with my housemate's croissant, but I still didn't look like him :sad:
> 
> J


*FPMSL - are you sure it didnt work ? Maybe you need to work on the colour match ?? * :lol: :lol:



Gym Bunny said:


> Jem I wanna croissant now!
> 
> Josh what's a good resting heart rate? Mines 47...and 56 after 3 expressos. :bounce:


*sorry !!!! oooh yep flaky carbs all dripping with salty butter * :tongue: :thumbup1: :whistling: 

*[sorry claire, so not your bag baby!] *


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> *Done & dusted for the day Harry ! Back and Biceps to post up ...how are you doing hun ? *


Im doing good cheers luvly. just had to lads come in the gym (im working again) so i kaned them through a back and biceps workout with a bit of abs they left nearly crying lol. LUV IT!!

Im actually eating again. Cant wait to read the pb's again, write up the food today aswell.


----------



## Jem

Oh so dont log food Harry - everyone shouts at me .....pmsl

I eat clean and am trying really hard to eat enough - just dont have the appetite to eat every 3 feckin hours so rely on shakes a lot to try and make up meals !!!!

Will put up training and then you can critique it [you will anyway....]


----------



## Jacko89

post your back/bicep workout up and then i can 'critique' (tell you off) it and tell you why you have no appetite lol.

or even easier you could just tell me to jog on mate:devil2: :wub:


----------



## Jem

ok will do it very soon harry !!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Janet, that is an exceptionally good heart rate to have!


----------



## Jem

*Monday *

*
*

*
Back and Biceps *

Have decided that instead of warming up on the tread or bike - I will do light warm up sets of the exercise that I am going to do and really try and focus on pulling/squeezing the muscles I am going to use prior to working sets - this visualisation is prob common sense to most people but erm what can I say ...i am doing it with a renewed sense of vigour ...I hope!

Deads

Warm up on Oly Bar only x 15

60kg - failed [p!ssed me off]

40kg - 3 x 8's

50kg - 2 x 8's

55kg - 2 x 5's

BB Row

Warm up on 5kg

7.5kg - 4 x 10

D/Bell Bent over row [favourite]

12kg - 2 x 12 each arm

15kg - 1 x 8 each arm

Lat Pulldowns

4 plates - 4 x 8

Underhand close grips

4 plates - 2 x 6; 1 x 4

Pulley Row

4 plates - 3 x 6

Hammer Row

20kg per arm - 3 x 10-12

Biceps

Straight bb curls - 7.5kg - 3 x 5's [hurt soo much - weak]

Dbell twisting curls - 5kgs - numerous per arm

High cable curls - 3 x 10

Preacher single arms - 4 small plates - 3 x 4 per arm [fooked]


----------



## Beklet

Joshua said:


> Just out of interest Beklet, what is your resting HR?
> 
> J


No idea......used to be 70 bpm when I was fit, is probably closer to 80 now...

Have always had a high heart rate, my old PT worked out my 85% was 180-185bpm and I can actually exercise at that for a good few minutes - start to get headaches after 195 though....... 

I need to do more HIIT, tbh, I do fvck all at the moment - think i need to take up a sport or something


----------



## Jacko89

waaaaaaay overkill but i've finished work now i shall write about this 2mz. about time ya posted it lol. WRITE THE DIET UP. nite jem x


----------



## Jem

hmmm I ache ...to be sure I do ...ok hunny - whatever you say .....Nighty night Midge


----------



## defdaz

7 different exercises for back Jemster!? Hardcore! I bet you ache! :lol: If it felt like a good workout and next time round you improve on the lifts then it's all good Emma!

The visualisation / mind-muscle connection thing is VITAL for getting a good back if you ask me - so many people just can't connect with their back and end up just mainly pulling with their biceps. Sure you might not be able to lift as much weight but who cares what you lift - just how good you look! 

I just realised I'm a year older than you Jem and have no kids. Buggerit, what the heck did I do wrong?! PMSL! My bro's eldest is 18 next month... eff it!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem...TBH I'm not surprised you failed the 60kg DL if you jumped from 20kg straight to it. I wouldn't do that. I'd have at least 1 set of 40kg or so to get my body used to the increase. Otherwise I risk injury and shock at the weight.

If you do increasing sets then you'll hit 60kg and more no prob.

So 20kg warm up, 40kg set x1, if you feel you need it 50kg set x1 then go for 60.


----------



## defdaz

Totally agree GB. when I did deads and wanted to go for a 1 rep PB then all my previous sets would not be too failure and I would gradually increase the weight over the sets until I felt totally warmed-up and psyched up to go for the big lift.

20, 40, 50 then 60 sounds spot on, just don't knacker yourself out before you go for the 60 - you can always drop down to 55 or 50 and rep out to failure afterwards.


----------



## Gym Bunny

That's a very good point by defdaz Jem. If you can't go above a certain weight, drop weights for a couple of sets then go back up.

If you want to go for a 1RM session, then something like this is good,

20% x8 (or just the bar)

50% x3

70% x2

90% x1

Remember this is not a cardio session so leave a decent rest between sets.


----------



## defdaz

GB, you know your stuff!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Right so that's my little tutorial on DLing sorted - cheers !

I knew as soon as I came back and typed it up that jumping from 20 to 60 was a wee bit daft - but wrote it up anyway !!

I just could not be bothered putting weight on, taking it back off, putting it on .....I need someone to do that for me !!! ....ok going for it next week

Cheers RSD and Lys

xxx


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> 7 different exercises for back Jemster!? Hardcore! I bet you ache! :lol: If it felt like a good workout and next time round you improve on the lifts then it's all good Emma!
> 
> The visualisation / mind-muscle connection thing is VITAL for getting a good back if you ask me - so many people just can't connect with their back and end up just mainly pulling with their biceps. Sure you might not be able to lift as much weight but who cares what you lift - just how good you look!
> 
> I just realised I'm a year older than you Jem and have no kids. Buggerit, what the heck did I do wrong?! PMSL! My bro's eldest is 18 next month... eff it!


Like the new avvy - smiley. smiley :lol:

Not sure if you did anything wrong at all RS - maybe you are one of the lucky ones !! :whistling:  :whistling: No I would nop swap mine for the world and I am certainly pleased I am done and dusted ....god I know I do not have the patience now .....its really really hard work ---mine are older and going up the chimney in a year ....

Your time will come daddio


----------



## defdaz

Aww thanks Puddleduck (wtf!?! :lol: ), was from that house party the other week - I'd had about 15 shots in 10 minutes at that point because of some crazy drinking game we were all playing and as I was too busy chatting to some ladies I kept getting caught out! LMAO! In the photo I'm trying to beg my way out of another shot. 

Up the chimneys!! LOL! I think the modern equivalent is the marijuana factories, no?  I am quite envious of you though Emma, bet you're a great mum and your relationship with your boys will only get better as the years go by. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

OMG the Puddleduck thing is catching on ....Jemima Puddleduck [she was my favourite teddy when I was little as it goes...]

You were flirting with the girlies you devil ---and drinking - naughty naughty RSD ! I bet they really had to twist your arm to make you drink...

well one is a girlie actually !

give me a roomful of boys over girls any day though

girls are so bitchy - even at that age - all they do is fight for supremacy - as for the lads - put them in front of the PS3 and the XBox360 and that's it - feed when they open their gullets and the night is yours - free to do whatever you want ....good as gold boys are !

as a mum - I think I dont cook enough ...pmsl ...and I am a bit soft [because my own upbringing was so harsh] & they are spoilt bloody rotten tbh ...and I feel really young - dont feel like a mum at all ...

My boy is a handsome bloody bugger though - he wants to be in the gym soon - he always has a gaggle of girls hanging about waiting for him ....OMG - better watch that !

xx


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> OMG the Puddleduck thing is catching on ....Jemima Puddleduck [she was my favourite teddy when I was little as it goes...]
> 
> You were flirting with the girlies you devil ---and drinking - naughty naughty RSD ! I bet they really had to twist your arm to make you drink...
> 
> well one is a girlie actually !
> 
> give me a roomful of boys over girls any day though
> 
> girls are so bitchy - even at that age - all they do is fight for supremacy - as for the lads - put them in front of the PS3 and the XBox360 and that's it - feed when they open their gullets and the night is yours - free to do whatever you want ....good as gold boys are !
> 
> as a mum - I think I dont cook enough ...pmsl ...and I am a bit soft [because my own upbringing was so harsh] & they are spoilt bloody rotten tbh ...and I feel really young - dont feel like a mum at all ...
> 
> *My boy is a handsome bloody bugger though - he wants to be in the gym soon - he always has a gaggle of girls hanging about waiting for him ....OMG - better watch that ! *
> 
> xx


yeh id keep a close eye on that, or there could be more little'ns running around sooner than you might like


----------



## Gym Bunny

I think your wee ones are lucky to have a mum like you Jem!


----------



## Jem

ah thanks - you never feel good enough to be a mum though - its the one thing that makes me doubt myself ---not having had anyone decent to compare myself to....anyway that's a bit too deep for here and very personal ...

erm yep cheers Rob - no more babies around here NOOOOOOOOO not gonna happen anytime soon ......

they go to church every week and sunday school so I hope it is instilling some good morals ....

OMG - eg of being 'not quite up to the mark mom' - typing this and hearing sizzling from afar - go to investigate and it is the kid's pasta boiled dry in the pan........what more can I say ...


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> ah thanks - you never feel good enough to be a mum though - its the one thing that makes me doubt myself ---not having had anyone decent to compare myself to....anyway that's a bit too deep for here and very personal ...
> 
> erm yep cheers Rob - no more babies around here NOOOOOOOOO not gonna happen anytime soon ......
> 
> they go to church every week and sunday school so I hope it is instilling some good morals ....
> 
> OMG - eg of being 'not quite up to the mark mom' - typing this and hearing sizzling from afar - go to investigate and it is the kid's pasta boiled dry in the pan........what more can I say ...


thats good that they go to church, its unusual as you dont see that very much anymore! How old are they (sorry if you've already said)

...as for the pasta, happens to me all the time


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> *ah thanks - you never feel good enough to be a mum though - its the one thing that makes me doubt myself* ---not having had anyone decent to compare myself to....anyway that's a bit too deep for here and very personal ...
> 
> erm yep cheers Rob - no more babies around here NOOOOOOOOO not gonna happen anytime soon ......
> 
> they go to church every week and sunday school so I hope it is instilling some good morals ....
> 
> OMG - eg of being 'not quite up to the mark mom' - typing this and hearing sizzling from afar - go to investigate and it is the kid's pasta boiled dry in the pan........what more can I say ...


The very fact you have such doubts means you are always challenging yourself to be the best mum possible and just backs up that you are a great mum.

As for the going to church melarky.....I don't want to spark a for/anti religion debate here, but I had some very um, not good, experiences with church in my youth and as such a doubtful that it instills good morals.

I think the morals and beliefs of our parents to be far more potent. Because when we are children, we look up to our parents and they are our heroes. I am extremely grateful to my parents for the moral values they instilled in me. I was taught that everyone has equal worth, regardless of colour, creed, nationality and personal possessions. I was taught to judge on actions. I am a very good judge of character and you are an amazing mum.

:rockon:


----------



## Jem

I like the last bit Lys that made me chuckle - all it needed was a ner ner !

I was brought up catholic and went to church every day and I did everything bad as soon as I possibly could and to the biggest extreme ....that's what happens when you are suppressed I believe.

they arent catholic as it goes - they go with their dad - who found the lord [Hallelujah] when we split up [s'pose god was as close to perfection he was gonna get after being with me pmsl .......joke 'sensitive about religious issues' people]. I was very wary at first but they enjoy a lot of aspects of it - all seems like a big excuse for trips away to me !!

and they could be doing much worse - I wont have them out on the streets these days

they are 8 and 11 Rob

Woof that's all very deep !


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I like the last bit Lys that made me chuckle - all it needed was a ner ner !
> 
> I was brought up catholic and went to church every day and I did everything bad as soon as I possibly could and to the biggest extreme ....that's what happens when you are suppressed I believe.
> 
> they arent catholic as it goes - they go with their dad - who found the lord [Hallelujah] when we split up [*s'pose god was as close to perfection he was gonna get after being with me pmsl .......joke 'sensitive about religious issues' people*]. I was very wary at first but they enjoy a lot of aspects of it - all seems like a big excuse for trips away to me !!
> 
> and they could be doing much worse - I wont have them out on the streets these days
> 
> they are 8 and 11 Rob
> 
> Woof that's all very deep !


  that made me have a slight chuckle! and yes, this is getting very deep, a bit too deep, i feel i have nothing intelligent to offer to this discussion!"


----------



## Gym Bunny

I was being serious Jemmy Girl when I said I think you're a good mum. Still if it gives them time with their Dad that's OK....Gosh, that was an extremely polite response from me, I am very anti-religion and indoctrination...possibly for some of the reasons you've already mentioned. :lol:


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> I was being serious Jemmy Girl when I said I think you're a good mum. Still if it gives them time with their Dad that's OK....Gosh, that was an extremely polite response from me, I am very anti-religion and indoctrination...possibly for some of the reasons you've already mentioned. :lol:


this interested me and i was going to ask why your anti-religion, but i have a feeling if i do ask, it could be opening a whole big can of worms?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Big can of worms...HUGE can of worms and as there are new rules in place on the forum about subjects like this I won't start. You'll probably meet me at a show in the next year or so...so I'll fill you in then with ranting and handwaving and shouting and upsetting people.


----------



## robisco11

Gym Bunny said:


> Big can of worms...HUGE can of worms and as there are new rules in place on the forum about subjects like this I won't start. You'll probably meet me at a show in the next year or so...so I'll fill you in then with ranting and handwaving and shouting and upsetting people.


yeh fair play, best to keep quiet dont want bans getting thrown around now do we!! You planning on coming to some shows? good stufffff


----------



## Jem

pmsl NOOOO religious rants in here tanks muchly

had academic debates last week - that was upsetting enough without bringing god into it .....

we are all gonna meet at a show - that is the plan !


----------



## robisco11

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

*Tuesday *

*
Cardio Only*

this was supposed to be leggies day but I have the burning sensation in both hips/top of thigh now ....not a good thing. It was on and off hence the massage last week but did deads yesterday and it is back today - thought would keep the legs loose and exercise them with plenty of stretching ...do legs tomorrow hopefully..

25 mins cross trainer

10 mins rowing machine

25 mins running on treadmill

18 mins stepper

Total = 78 mins then had to do school run


----------



## defdaz

Burning sensation? How do you mean? Muscle / bone / ligament? Sounds weird, hope it clears up asap PD!

Didn't realise one was a girl, sorry Emma! :crying:

That thing about girls you're saying - it doesn't really ever stop does it? Not just with other girls but your other halves too! LMAO! :surrender: :rolleye: You're right about boys, we are simple creatures. A bit of :wub: , a bit of :2guns: (on a pc or console, of course hehe), some :beer: and maybe some :w00t: and we're happy as larry. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Burning sensation? How do you mean? Muscle / bone / ligament? Sounds weird, hope it clears up asap PD!
> 
> Didn't realise one was a girl, sorry Emma! :crying:
> 
> That thing about girls you're saying - it doesn't really ever stop does it? Not just with other girls but your other halves too! LMAO! :surrender: :rolleye: You're right about boys, we are simple creatures. A bit of :wub: , a bit of :2guns: (on a pc or console, of course hehe), some :beer: and maybe some :w00t: and we're happy as larry. :thumb:


I did my very first thread on it - called 'what is this burning sensation?'- have a look please

I love it !!!! very true RSD and reps when I have some for the lovely imagery used in this here post !

S'ok - if she was your child I would not forgive you but she's not - so you're in the safe zone !!!

Nope girls are biatches and most of them I cannot stand - they have to be gobby, straight and honest for me! I totally agree - we are manipulative, sly and more intelligent - therefore men are always gonna have problems trying to deal with us :tongue: :thumbup1: :whistling:

Ha = PD indeed !


----------



## defdaz

Ok I'll go look and don't think I didn't notice that 'more intelligent' quip madam!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

*Wednesday *

*
*

*
Legs*

Leg Ext

40kg x 15 warm up

50kg x 10; 8

60kg x 5; 5

40kg x 8

Leg Press

80kg warm up x 12

120kg x 10

Failed - rack dropped to 80kg x 10

120kg x 8

Squats

Bar warm up x 13

40kg x 10

50kg x 8;8;8

Sissy x 15

Hacks 80kg x 15

100kg x 10; 10; 10 *[PB]*

Lying Leg Curls

Warm up 30kg x 8

35kg x 10

40kg x 7

Seated Curls

50kg x 8;8

SLDL

30kg warm up x 10

35kg x 10;10;8 *[PB]*

Standing Calf Raise

150kg warm up x 10

170kg x 10;10;8 *[PB]*

Donkey Calf Raises

25kg x 30 to burn out


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> *Wednesday *
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> Leg Ext
> 
> 40kg x 15 warm up
> 
> 50kg x 10; 8
> 
> 60kg x 5; 5
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> 80kg warm up x 12
> 
> 120kg x 10
> 
> Failed - rack dropped to 80kg x 10
> 
> 120kg x 8
> 
> Squats
> 
> Bar warm up x 13
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x 8;8;8
> 
> Sissy x 15
> 
> Hacks 80kg x 15
> 
> 100kg x 10; 10; 10 *[PB]*
> 
> Lying Leg Curls
> 
> Warm up 30kg x 8
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 7
> 
> Seated Curls
> 
> 50kg x 8;8
> 
> SLDL
> 
> 30kg warm up x 10
> 
> 35kg x 10;10;8 *[PB]*
> 
> Standing Calf Raise
> 
> 150kg warm up x 10
> 
> 170kg x 10;10;8 *[PB]*
> 
> Donkey Calf Raises
> 
> 25kg x 30 to burn out


your workouts are killer


----------



## Jem

Long but a bit weak - ideally like them heavier but burny hips so did not push it today !!!

Cheers Boblet x


----------



## defdaz

170kg calf raises?! Flipping heck  Congrats on the PB's, esp on the hack squats... mumble mutter rhubarb.... :lol:


----------



## Jem

yep was proud of that!! and the hacks but did eventually did sink and fail to rise again on it .....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> *Wednesday *
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> Standing Calf Raise
> 
> 15.0kg warm up x 10
> 
> 17.0kg x 10;10;8 *[PB]*


its ok I know you missed the decimal point out.............doh silly lady

dont worry fixed it for yah :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joshua

Any particular reason for the quad training sequence: Leg extension then Leg press then squat?

J


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> its ok I know you missed the decimal point out.............doh silly lady
> 
> dont worry fixed it for yah :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


oops silly me !!! thanks for that claire :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Any particular reason for the quad training sequence: Leg extension then Leg press then squat?
> 
> J


erm it never used to be - but was suggested to me - so I went for it and it just seemed to stick - happy to jig things around though !

Why J - what would you do ?  x


----------



## Jem

*Thursday *

*
*

*
Cardio Only*

24 mins stepper hillclimb

60 mins running on treadmill - walking breather halfway through

[i know it was a long run - longest in a while actually but twas very comforting - more cathartic than anything else]

Total - 84 mins


----------



## Joshua

Jem said:


> erm it never used to be - but was suggested to me - so I went for it and it just seemed to stick - happy to jig things around though !
> 
> Why J - what would you do ?  x


I have noticed the same sequence in a few people's journals, and I asked Zeus the same question. The reason why I ask is that it is directly opposite to what I do/have done.

I chose mine on the basis that my lower back tends to approach failure first, so then I switch to other quad exercises that provide less stress for my lower back until my quads fail.

I am not implying that your sequence is wrong or is less efficacious in the slightest, but I am just interested at rationale on their exercise sequences.

J


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem I am curious. You are obviously full of energy with the cardio sessions you are doing. Are you taking stats? Like diameter of thighs/calves/waist etc etc. And if so, since you started on your cardio-athon (so called because frankly you'd be peeling my exhausted dying self off the wall behind the treadmill) have you noticed decreases/increases in size/definition?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Joshua said:


> I have noticed the same sequence in a few people's journals, and I asked Zeus the same question. The reason why I ask is that it is directly opposite to what I do/have done.
> 
> I chose mine on the basis that my lower back tends to approach failure first, so then I switch to other quad exercises that provide less stress for my lower back until my quads fail.
> 
> I am not implying that your sequence is wrong or is less efficacious in the slightest, but I am just interested at rationale on their exercise sequences.
> 
> J


So am I now. I am not on a body part split, but when I was I always did squats first. Even now on my sort of full body thing I always go compound then isolation. Or if olympic lifts are in olympic/compound/isolation


----------



## BabyYoYo

Bloody hell Jem, that is a long run.......

Crazy Milf you!


----------



## driving iron 2

Jem said:


> *Tuesday *
> 
> *
> Cardio Only*
> 
> this was supposed to be leggies day but I have the burning sensation in both hips/top of thigh now ....not a good thing. It was on and off hence the massage last week but did deads yesterday and it is back today - thought would keep the legs loose and exercise them with plenty of stretching ...do legs tomorrow hopefully..
> 
> 25 mins cross trainer
> 
> 10 mins rowing machine
> 
> 25 mins running on treadmill
> 
> 18 mins stepper
> 
> Total = 78 mins then had to do school run


Christ thats hardcore cardio Jem,! that would destroy me:laugh:


----------



## Joshua

Gym Bunny said:


> So am I now. I am not on a body part split, but when I was I always did squats first. *Even now on my sort of full body thing I always go compound then isolation. Or if olympic lifts are in olympic/compound/isolation*


Yes - generally I would follow the same on most of my bodyparts.

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> I have noticed the same sequence in a few people's journals, and I asked Zeus the same question. The reason why I ask is that it is directly opposite to what I do/have done.
> 
> I chose mine on the basis that my lower back tends to approach failure first, so then I switch to other quad exercises that provide less stress for my lower back until my quads fail.
> 
> I am not implying that your sequence is wrong or is less efficacious in the slightest, but I am just interested at rationale on their exercise sequences.
> 
> J


Will ask the 2 folks in question then ....and get back to you about it !

Of course I dont think you are criticising it J

No probs x


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> Christ thats hardcore cardio Jem,! that would destroy me:laugh:


oh erm - just what I am used to I think :laugh: You build up a tolerance to it quickly !


----------



## defdaz

Joshua said:


> I have noticed the same sequence in a few people's journals, and I asked Zeus the same question. The reason why I ask is that it is directly opposite to what I do/have done.
> 
> I chose mine on the basis that my lower back tends to approach failure first, so then I switch to other quad exercises that provide less stress for my lower back until my quads fail.
> 
> I am not implying that your sequence is wrong or is less efficacious in the slightest, but I am just interested at rationale on their exercise sequences.
> 
> J


I always recommend to people to pre-exhaust with leg extensions as it helps lower the weight required (less crushing of your spine is a GOOD thing lol!) and ensures you're quads actually fail first (quite handy really!).


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Bloody hell Jem, that is a long run.......
> 
> Crazy Milf you!


Kate - thanks ... :whistling:

now if I had a beach to run along like yourself i'd be off with me backpack for the day !


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> I always recommend to people to pre-exhaust with leg extensions as it helps lower the weight required (less crushing of your spine is a GOOD thing lol!) and ensures you're quads actually fail first (quite handy really!).


erm so I could go heavier on the squats if I did not do leg exts first ?? :confused1: ?? is that what you are saying but not promoting ?


----------



## defdaz

Actually I'm doing pre-exhaust on back (stiff arm pulldowns before wide grip pulldowns and bent over raises before rowing exercises) and front delts (dumbell or plate raises) too now.

I really rate pre-exhaust. To me there's no point doing a compound movement for chest say only to have your triceps give out first - if this is the case then it belongs in your triceps workout, not your chest!


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> erm so I could go heavier on the squats if I did not do leg exts first ?? :confused1: ?? is that what you are saying but not promoting ?


Yep, got it in one! Even when I was squatting 500+ I would always crucify them with leg extensions first or do super sets up to giant sets that always started with leg extensions. I could probably have lifted a lot more if I had done squats first. There's no point doing more weight if you don't need to - we're not smelly power lifters. :lol:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem I am curious. You are obviously full of energy with the cardio sessions you are doing. Are you taking stats? Like diameter of thighs/calves/waist etc etc. And if so, since you started on your cardio-athon (so called because frankly you'd be peeling my exhausted dying self off the wall behind the treadmill) have you noticed decreases/increases in size/definition?


yep every fortnight they are logged - saturday is the day

last fortnight was all good gains in the right places

thighs, calves and biceps

Loss on waist, hips and butt [not sure if that's too good actually - J Lo booty I have not got]

Loss on boobies [oh well never mind...wonderbras are good]

Will enlighten you further then - but went shopping today and was very surprised at fitting of clothes

Have had a lot of comments as well at the gym

I believe there is more definition - have not seen Paul for a fortnight so he might be better placed to comment when he does see me !


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Actually I'm doing pre-exhaust on back (stiff arm pulldowns before wide grip pulldowns and bent over raises before rowing exercises) and front delts (dumbell or plate raises) too now.
> 
> I really rate pre-exhaust. To me there's no point doing a compound movement for chest say only to have your triceps give out first - if this is the case then it belongs in your triceps workout, not your chest!


Sounds sensible to me :confused1: :confused1: my upper is weak

bench is poor - v poor so would like to improve this !


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Yep, got it in one! Even when I was squatting 500+ I would always crucify them with leg extensions first or do super sets up to giant sets that always started with leg extensions. I could probably have lifted a lot more if I had done squats first. There's no point doing more weight if you don't need to - we're not smelly power lifters. :lol:


oh fair point I suppose - just looks good

saw some excellent squatting yesterday from a lad who looks like he stepped out of Fame - I really think he might be a dancer or something - well he has the hair ! :lol: :lol: 70kg squats atg and reps like forever - he looked great - so I told him so and he went bright pink ! He was happy though ! No they dont have to be heavy do they - that's my line and Im sticking to it !


----------



## defdaz

Do you know what gives out first on the bench press Jemsie? For a lot of people it is triceps so a bit of extra focus on triceps can make a big difference to weight lifted during bench press (not that I'm a fan of barbell bench pressing mind - ripped pectorals tend to affect your opinion lol!).


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> oh fair point I suppose - just looks good
> 
> saw some excellent squatting yesterday from a lad who looks like he stepped out of Fame - I really think he might be a dancer or something - well he has the hair ! :lol: :lol: 70kg squats atg and reps like forever - he looked great - so I told him so and he went bright pink ! He was happy though ! No they dont have to be heavy do they - that's my line and Im sticking to it !


Hahaha!!! :lol: Bless him!

I couldn't care less what people lift - we're doing this to look good!! :thumb:

I squatted for the first time in years on Monday thanks to you Jem!  I did 100kg for 20 reps, felt very weird! Weird but good. :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Jem

probably is the triceps tbh - although have been working really hard on the bleeders lately and they are responding !

I will check !

So you would pre-exhaust the tris ????? is that what you are saying ?


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Hahaha!!! :lol: Bless him!
> 
> I couldn't care less what people lift - we're doing this to look good!! :thumb:
> 
> I squatted for the first time in years on Monday thanks to you Jem!  I did 100kg for 20 reps, felt very weird! Weird but good. :confused1: :lol:


is that because you dont wanna look like a sissy when we train together :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Ahem!!! :lol:

The hard dieting is so that I don't look like a beached whale next to you when we train together PMSL! :lol:

PS Burning hips any better?


----------



## Jem

You are not a feckin beached whale !!!!

erm less said about the hips the better ----erm no - they are not better!!!


----------



## defdaz

Time for a trip to the quacks then PD...


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Time for a trip to the quacks then PD...


very funny .....give that man a prize ! you can have some reps for that one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: when i am permitted ! x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem if your triceps are giving out first on bench you do NOT pre-exhaust them, you pre exhaust the muscle that is not giving out first, otherwise you double knacker yourself.


----------



## defdaz

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem if your triceps are giving out first on bench you do NOT pre-exhaust them, you pre exhaust the muscle that is not giving out first, otherwise you double knacker yourself.


Absolutely GB (as always!  )! Sorry if I gave that impression. :blush: I meant focus more on your triceps workout and reap the rewards! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem if your triceps are giving out first on bench you do NOT pre-exhaust them, you pre exhaust the muscle that is not giving out first, otherwise you double knacker yourself.


pmsl I know I was lying in bed thinking about it last night and realised what I had said !!!! Was all a bit fuzzy yesterday - I was having a special moment which is not unusual for me except for the fact that it lasted all day .....I was very hazy :whistling:


----------



## defdaz

Awww, poor dimples!


----------



## Jem

thanks daz - always feeling sorry for myself me !!!!


----------



## defdaz

That I find hard to believe Em! :confused1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

I was a bit confused to sweetie tbh.... :innocent:

Although for me its my shoulders that give out first :confused1: hahah trust me to be bloomin' awkward!

re your last post to me about a million zillion pages back :tongue: you should come on a wee holiday to cornishland and run on the beach!


----------



## Jem

I am permanently confused at the mo....

I would love too Kate ....

Gonna do a runner I think - getting all het up about everything at the moment - I need to calm down !

xxx


----------



## Jacko89

IM BAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!loooooads of rubbish to get back to. How you been sweetums? wheres your training for me to read up?any pb's this week?x


----------



## Jem

and where have you been Mr? I dredged your journal up yesterday but nothing there.....!!!

Nice to have you back then hun

Yes PBs all over the shop I believe - if you can find them in here

I will grab them at some point & do whole week as 1 post

Did delts, bis and tris today - not v good tbh - hey we all have crappy days

Never mind I am going out tonight - friends 30th so limo job and feck knows what else - hope upon hope there is no stripper - cannot stand that stuff -sooooooo tacky !!!

xx


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> and where have you been Mr? I dredged your journal up yesterday but nothing there.....!!!
> 
> Nice to have you back then hun
> 
> Yes PBs all over the shop I believe - if you can find them in here
> 
> I will grab them at some point & do whole week as 1 post
> 
> Did delts, bis and tris today - not v good tbh - hey we all have crappy days
> 
> Never mind I am going out tonight - friends 30th so limo job and feck knows what else - hope upon hope there is no stripper - cannot stand that stuff -sooooooo tacky !!!
> 
> xx


been busy hun. yeh ill update in a while. had an off week in the end but still came in and played around with weights. thankees for the return niceness lol.

cant wait to read the pb's. yeh we all have off days but its no biggy theres plenty of time.

oooo you gonna drink 2nite? stripper? i'll do it for a fiver lol.


----------



## leafman

just letting u know jem baby has landed lol. This morning hun. He is 5 pound 10 so tiny little thing :thumbup1: All is well thow just keeping her and him to keep a eye on them as missus lost lot of blood or sommat lol.  All is well tho :thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89

leafman said:


> just letting u know jem baby has landed lol. This morning hun. He is 5 pound 10 so tiny little thing :thumbup1: All is well thow just keeping her and him to keep a eye on them as missus lost lot of blood or sommat lol.  All is well tho :thumbup1:


Congratz leafman!! sorry for hijack jemz x


----------



## leafman

cheers mate and jem wont mind :whistling:  :innocent:


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> and where have you been Mr? I dredged your journal up yesterday but nothing there.....!!!
> 
> Nice to have you back then hun
> 
> Yes PBs all over the shop I believe - if you can find them in here
> 
> I will grab them at some point & do whole week as 1 post
> 
> Did delts, bis and tris today - not v good tbh - hey we all have crappy days
> 
> Never mind I am going out tonight - friends 30th so limo job and feck knows what else - hope upon hope there is no stripper - cannot stand that stuff -sooooooo tacky !!!
> 
> xx


Have a great time 2nite PD...sounds like u need it :rockon:


----------



## Jacko89

hungover??? please be.....can make your suffer it then!!!

p.s. hope you had fun lolz


----------



## jonti1leg

congratulations leafman...best day of my life when Mike was born....just held him for ages, looking, admiring the perfectness....sweet sweet bond.


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Never mind I am going out tonight - friends 30th so limo job and feck knows what else - hope upon hope there is no stripper - cannot stand that stuff -sooooooo tacky !!!
> 
> xx


did you have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

with the stripper that is......lol only joking

soooooooo what did you wear to said occassion????


----------



## PRL

Can't believe Emma ignored me in her sexy black dress on Broad Street last night.

That's it woman.............. your off my Christmas card list

Oi and stop walking in the road while on your mobile phone. There's loads of pavement for you to walk on. lol


----------



## clairey.h

PRL said:


> Can't believe Emma ignored me in her sexy black dress on Broad Street last night.
> 
> That's it woman.............. your off my Christmas card list
> 
> Oi and stop walking in the road while on your mobile phone. There's loads of pavement for you to walk on. lol


haha busted :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Me thinks PuddleDucks met a fella:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I think perhaps she has the devil's own hangover today.


----------



## Jacko89

ok....who lost her?? EMMMMMMMA!! wonder if she got arrested for being so hench or something funny? or if shes still hungover and cant bring herself to move...anyone got her number to call her up and wake her?


----------



## Tommy10

...where the feck are ya PuddleDuck??......thats one hell of a night out.....ya Hussy.....Details...Deatails:bounce:


----------



## Jem

OMG I cannot believe you lot.................Pete - I did not see you at all - I was feckin bladdered ...........OMG busted !!!


----------



## Jacko89

welcome back slacker.....any stories?hows your wkend been so far hun? x


----------



## Jem

tiring...............was really really delicate .........I was plied with champagne, deprived of food and the resulting affect was me being very drunk....my friend, whos 30th it was, had an arguement with her bf - he stormed off, she ran after him, her cousins went after her and I followed behind that...I lost them and ended up on my own which meant that I had to tell lots of people to f off and then I found them again - oh in between the comedian at the comedy club told me I was a prostitute because i went to the loo in the middle of his set - so I then caught him at the bar and had a few words.....

OMG it's all coming back to me

and I did not get any photos just to top it all off............

pals have some though so should get them emailed ..

Was all a bit like the Benny Hill show really


----------



## Jacko89

haha winner. how ya feeling today?training at all today?


----------



## Jem

yep still fookin tired - but off to do either back or just cardio - not sure yet - normally back on sunday but my lats are killing me ..........did shoulders, bis and tris on Friday ....pain

what about you ?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem...anything you do not remember, didn't happen, even if everyone else insists it did. If there are no pics, it also didn't happen. Sounds like a pretty eventful night out! :lol:


----------



## Jacko89

What about me? I'm recovering from my cheat day yesterday. Loved every minute of it...couldnt get to sleep for ages last night though and woke up 15minutes before work so just dosed up on shakes so far today. Nah i wont be training today its sunday sheeeesh


----------



## BabyYoYo

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem...anything you do not remember, didn't happen, even if everyone else insists it did. If there are no pics, it also didn't happen. Sounds like a pretty eventful night out! :lol:


Hahaha I work on these principles too!!

I NEVER seem to get away with it though :ban:


----------



## Gym Bunny

BabyYoYo said:


> Hahaha I work on these principles too!!
> 
> I NEVER seem to get away with it though :ban:


I do....because I make sure I am the one with the camera...so I get everyone else's drunken antics whilst staying safely out of shot for my own...mwmwhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> tiring...............was really really delicate .........I was plied with champagne, deprived of food and the resulting affect was me being very drunk....my friend, whos 30th it was, had an arguement with her bf - he stormed off, she ran after him, her cousins went after her and I followed behind that...I lost them and ended up on my own which meant that I had to tell lots of people to f off and then I found them again - oh in between the comedian at the comedy club told me I was a prostitute because i went to the loo in the middle of his set - so I then caught him at the bar and had a few words.....
> 
> OMG it's all coming back to me
> 
> and I did not get any photos just to top it all off............
> 
> pals have some though so should get them emailed ..
> 
> Was all a bit like the Benny Hill show really


feckin fantastic............pmsl

sounds like a great night..........glad im not the only one who manages to upset peole when Ive had a few :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

I dont want to think about it ...........my dress was nice though....oh and I had a go on the punchbag thingy in the comedy club


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I dont want to think about it ...........my dress was nice though....oh and I had a go on the punchbag thingy in the comedy club


as long as you didnt break your hand like rob did......lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> as long as you didnt break your hand like rob did......lol


why does that not surprise me ???

The lad in front of me went to do a massive swingy punch - really psyched himself up for it ....ran up - went for the bag...missed it and landed flat on the floor

feck me

I was absolutely ripping the p!ss out of him - he slinked off to the bar....holding his side :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> why does that not surprise me ???
> 
> The lad in front of me went to do a massive swingy punch - really psyched himself up for it ....ran up - went for the bag...missed it and landed flat on the floor
> 
> feck me
> 
> I was absolutely ripping the p!ss out of him - he slinked off to the bar....holding his side :lol: :lol: :lol:


classic............a youve been framed moment :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

I am just glad it was not me - my heels held me up all night ...my dress stayed in place as did my breasts ...& I managed to refrain from showing people my thong - apart from in the limo on the way home when I fell off the sofa and flashed my glutes to everyone ....but the rest of them were doing forward rolls anyway - so I feel I was very well behaved.

Come to think of it - everytime I go out in a limo - people insist on doing forward rolls in them .............WHY!!!!!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I am just glad it was not me - my heels held me up all night ...my dress stayed in place as did my breasts ...& I managed to refrain from showing people my thong - apart from in the limo on the way home when I fell off the sofa and flashed my glutes to everyone ....but the rest of them were doing forward rolls anyway - so I feel I was very well behaved.
> 
> Come to think of it - everytime I go out in a limo - people insist on doing forward rolls in them .............WHY!!!!!


Ive only been in one when I got married............big dress no forward rolls able.........feel quite said now :crying: :crying: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jacko89

Haha sounds fun. I'm off now hun. I'll catch up in the week most probs thursday but maybe every night between that too lol. Enjoy the rest of your weekend. x


----------



## Jem

Byeee Harry xx

Claire - we can make up for that I am sure ....at some point you can come and sample the delights of limo drunkenness in Birmingham ....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Byeee Harry xx
> 
> Claire - we can make up for that I am sure ....at some point you can come and sample the delights of limo drunkenness in Birmingham ....


Ill have to get rob to get one to drive us around bedford.......lmao and look like plebs........... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

in and out 2 feet down the rob to the next pub :thumb: :thumb :

off now to cook roast dinner for fathers day...........one day they can do it themselves..uuuuuummmmmmmm maybe next year :lol: :lol: :lol:

behave between now and when I get back............... :cool2: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Of course - off to gym to get rid of some carbs and wine xx


----------



## defdaz

Hey Jem! Sounds like you had a mental night!  :lol: You need them every now again eh. Hope you have a nice time at the gym - ask them if they need any staff over the summer for me!  x


----------



## Chris1

Hi......

.......miss me


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Hey Jem! Sounds like you had a mental night!  :lol: You need them every now again eh. Hope you have a nice time at the gym - ask them if they need any staff over the summer for me!  x


Hi RSD how are you ? yes it was a mad one - glad that's all over for a while pheeeww - can get back to sculpting and defining thanks v much :bounce: :bounce: Of course I will ask ! x


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Hi......
> 
> .......miss me


Aaaah Hello Sailor:laugh: I wept nightly for you ....! where on earth have you been ???? working and having a life noooooo !

are you back now ?

x


----------



## Chris1

No pet, still away, in the Medi now on my way to Croatia, then Venice and then blah blah blah hot, sun tan blah blah 

how ya doin hinny? All good I hopes


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> No pet, still away, in the Medi now on my way to Croatia, then Venice and then blah blah blah hot, sun tan blah blah
> 
> how ya doin hinny? All good I hopes


Hinny :lol: :laugh: :lol:

I'm canny pet aye ! not much to report ...boring and contented at the moment and looking for a nice holiday ...

Hope you are used to the promotion now and getting on well with the job ?


----------



## Chris1

Yip indeedy, it's cool. Hours suck, but hey, they pay me enough to deal with it!

Just need a beautiful girl who is looking for a holiday and a life in the lap of luxury, whilst looking smoking hot in a cocktail dress to come and keep me company!

Now where would I find one of those mmmmmm.....


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Yip indeedy, it's cool. Hours suck, but hey, they pay me enough to deal with it!
> 
> Just need a beautiful girl who is looking for a holiday and a life in the lap of luxury, whilst looking smoking hot in a cocktail dress to come and keep me company!
> 
> Now where would I find one of those mmmmmm.....


smooooooth chris very smooth ! ....I am sure there are lots of lovely ladies fawning over you day and night chicken :beer: I mean who could resist the uniform ...are there rules though ?

Not kinky rules you understand ....although they are good too ..


----------



## Chris1

What kinda rules are you after? I can get away with quite a bit you know 

There are no women of class on here, just wish I could find a nice tall, slender lady, maybe of a northern decent, with one of those lovely, how do you say? Geordie, accents!

Which uniform? I have lots


----------



## Jem

I was sooo not very classy the other night when overindulged in the alcohol ....shocking ..

But erm uniforms ...multiple ...Now we're talking baby .....*having a special moment*


----------



## Chris1

I better get back to the carsdio then! Would hate to dissapoint you


----------



## Jem

*Friday *

*
Delts Bis and Tris *

Military Press 7.5kg

5 x 5

Side Delts

4 plates- 8 reps

2 plates - 4 x 10

Lat Raises

2.5kg - 4 x 8-10

Machine Press

2 plates - 4 x 8

Rear Delts [Reverse Pec Dec]

4 plates - 4 x 8

D Bell shoulder press

5kg x 3 x 6

BB Curl - straight bar

7.5kg x 3 x 10

High Cable Curls

2 plates x 3 x 10

Concentration Curls

Repped on 5kgs

Single Arm Preacher Curls

3plates - 3 x 8-12

Machine Dips 22.5kg each

3 x 10

Tri Pulldowns straight bar 2 plates

3 x 10

Tri Pulldowns - rope - repped to fail

Bench Dips

3 x 10

*Sunday *

*
Back *

Deads

40kg warm up

50kg x 10

60kg x 3 x 8 *[PB]*

BB Row

7.5kg x 3 x 10

Bent Over Row

15kg x 3 x 10-12 each arm *PB*

Wide Grip Pulldowns

4 plates x 3 x 6

Reverse Grips

4 x 3 x 8

Hammer Row

20kg x 3 x 10 each arm

Abs


----------



## Tommy10

You should get leathered more often if thats the effect it has on ur workouts...Lol


----------



## Jem

you dont wanna know what else it does ....


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> you dont wanna know what else it does ....


...I do now:tongue:


----------



## Jem

erm swiftly moving on .........Yes the pics have been re-fixed onto the wall because it annoyed me too......I put the up myself and every time the door was shut they slipped ....now sorted my love !

Nothing in the post re job ????


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> erm swiftly moving on .........Yes the pics have been re-fixed onto the wall because it annoyed me too......I put the up myself and every time the door was shut they slipped ....now sorted my love ! :thumb:
> 
> Nothing in the post re job ????


Im moving back to London, prob in a week or so, got a good job offer, 6 months, maybe more, movin in with my pal, a pal of mines is gonna rent my flat of me here, so its all sloted in to place, a bit too easy in fact, got good pals in London and Its great in the summer, so its a plan


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> Im moving back to London, prob in a week or so, got a good job offer, 6 months, maybe more, movin in with my pal, a pal of mines is gonna rent my flat of me here, so its all sloted in to place, a bit too easy in fact, got good pals in London and Its great in the summer, so its a plan


Oh that's a relief then Thomas ! Glad it's all sorted out now - it's meant to be! - what happens after 6 months or are you just going with the flow ? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> Oh that's a relief then Thomas ! Glad it's all sorted out now - it's meant to be! - what happens after 6 months or are you just going with the flow ? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


....I know the company director really well, so weve said 6 months incase i dont wanna stay...big relief....i now know the value of money...lesson learned...BIGTIME. :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Yep - some days when the stress of work is getting to me - which is does BIG TIME - I end up in tears with it lots !!! - when it gets like that I think feck it - I should just fook it off and take a break from work ....then I remember student days of no money ....& all these poor people who want to work and cannot get A job never mind a decent job......Its that which has made me realise that, yes I should go on holiday after all because you dont know where you are going to be next year !!! It could go pear shaped quite easily !

Good - I am so pleased for you x


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> Yep - some days when the stress of work is getting to me - which is does BIG TIME - I end up in tears with it lots !!! - when it gets like that I think feck it - I should just fook it off and take a break from work ....then I remember student days of no money ....& all these poor people who want to work and cannot get A job never mind a decent job......Its that which has made me realise that, yes I should go on holiday after all because you dont know where you are going to be next year !!! It could go pear shaped quite easily !
> 
> Good - I am so pleased for you x


Agreed!!....i now know how to budget and shop around....got a few bills to sort but nothing i can't handle


----------



## defdaz

Deads

40kg warm up

50kg x 10

60kg x 3 x 8 [PB]

WOW!! Didn't you fail on 60kg last week Jem? That's amazing! God I love training after being out on the **** the night before.  I'm out in oxford tomorrow night (free hotel and meal - it's a hard life being a trainee teacher! :lol: ) so I better schedule in a session tuesday! :lol:


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> OMG I cannot believe you lot.................Pete - I did not see you at all - I was feckin bladdered ...........OMG busted !!!


BLADDERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Must have had your ear plugs in too. lol. Hahahaha.

Well it sounds like you had fun anyway. :lol:


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> BLADDERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Must have had your ear plugs in too. lol. Hahahaha.
> 
> Well it sounds like you had fun anyway. :lol:


Dont I was in a sad mood at that point I think - my friend nicked off after her bf and I had to walk to another feckin bar on me own - not impressed :lol: :lol: :lol:

PMSL See you thought it was best to keep your distance though :whistling:


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Dont I was in a sad mood at that point I think - my friend nicked off after her bf and I had to walk to another feckin bar on me own - not impressed :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> PMSL See you thought it was best to keep your distance though :whistling:


Honestly I was shouting at the top of my lungs, but you were too busy on your phone to even look up. lol

Anyhow, you looked steady in your heels considering you were ****ed. :lol:

Was in Iron Works a week or two back talking to your mate Malc about our recent NABBA experiences lol. Was also in last night for my egg whites. Really busy in there now.


----------



## Goose

Drive by :gun_bandana: :2guns: :tt2: :001_tt2: :spam:

:thumb:


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Honestly I was shouting at the top of my lungs, but you were too busy on your phone to even look up. lol
> 
> Anyhow, you looked steady in your heels considering you were ****ed. :lol:
> 
> Was in Iron Works a week or two back talking to your mate Malc about our recent NABBA experiences lol. Was also in last night for my egg whites. Really busy in there now.


Ah what a shame though....we might have actually had a decent conversation this time - still you seem to often be in the same venue as me so I a sure fate will conspire to bring us together again at some point Pete !!!! :thumb:

Ha, I am purrleased I could walk - I have little recollection tbh !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: they are my favouritest high heels because they are comfortable and fook off high things...what more could a girl ask for :laugh:

Just know I swore at a couple of folk .....

I know, Malcolm was so chuffed, he told me he was talking to you ...& that you both had real chemistry baby !!! :tongue: This was before we had a massive arguement because he has been a real cheeky fooker & I have to stand up to it at some point - so I did ! You will have to be his new friend because I am so not his pal anymore ....

Egg whites ..bllllleeeeuuurgggggh ....

You are doing Nabba this year arent you ?


----------



## Jem

Goose said:


> Drive by :gun_bandana: :2guns: :tt2: :001_tt2: :spam:
> 
> :thumb:


cheeky fooker :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant

hey em...been a while since i was round here,need not say why!!!!

just a quick one to see how you going,whats new...had a good night out the other week?

guess your back to normal training...hows the burning?

talking off pain...

i'm well p*ssed off badly,fcuked my right delt up proper...so off to docs then physio...looks like i might be out of it for a while,fingers,shoelaces n everything crossed!!!

will check back at some point...see ya!!!!


----------



## defdaz

Jemity Em!

Hope all's fantastic in Jemland and that you're happy and leaner by the day.

Not so keen on this 'really busy in there now' business at Iron Works...


----------



## Jem

Jemity Em !!! pmsl that is a new one !

All depends when you train though Daz ....I go in the day and it's just nice ...Friday night is a bit manic though ...

Leaner yes

Tired yes

Need a break - yes

Will I have one - prob not [although will concede to resting on Sunday]

Have a muscle pull in groin now I think - hurts to use the clutch [clutch I said btw] ...its very tender - have not got the faintest how I did it ....was supposed to do legs yesterday and am gonna have to put them off again today I think....no point doing it if in pain now is there .....

Hope you are still going on the keto [think you are possibly mad] - how are you finding it and have you updated journo lately ????

xx


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> hey em...been a while since i was round here,need not say why!!!!
> 
> *no need to embellish for the benefit of everyone no!*
> 
> just a quick one to see how you going,whats new...had a good night out the other week?
> 
> *erm nuff said on that score too !*
> 
> guess your back to normal training...hows the burning?
> 
> *replaced by groin strain I think - which is slightly more bearable *
> 
> talking off pain...
> 
> i'm well p*ssed off badly,fcuked my right delt up proper...so off to docs then physio...looks like i might be out of it for a while,fingers,shoelaces n everything crossed!!!
> 
> *still hurting ....well have you not seen the doc yet ? taking your time getting there arent you ? *
> 
> will check back at some point...see ya!!!!


*speak soon *

*Emma x*


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> Jemity Em !!! pmsl that is a new one ! *PUDLEDUCK ALL THE WAY:tongue:*
> 
> All depends when you train though Daz ....I go in the day and it's just nice ...Friday night is a bit manic though ...
> 
> Leaner yes
> 
> Tired yes
> 
> Need a break - yes
> 
> Will I have one - prob not [although will concede to resting on Sunday]
> 
> Have a muscle pull in groin now I think - hurts to use the clutch [clutch I said btw] ...its very tender - have not got the faintest how I did it ....was supposed to do legs yesterday and am gonna have to put them off again today I think....*no point doing it if in pain now is there .....* :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope you are still going on the keto [think you are possibly mad] - how are you finding it and have you updated journo lately ????
> 
> xx


----------



## Jem

Yes Thomas I am getting to grips with the fact that I am not [as was first thought] Wonderwoman

In fact, all through life I think I have lived in a manner that is punishing. I dont know what I have against myself tbh!!! I know I am a muppet but I dont deserve torture !

So may have the day off, may do cardio - will see how I feel in an hour or so

I know I can feel the bones in my ass as I am sitting here which is a bizarre and new feeling ....


----------



## Jem

*Tuesday *

*
Chest and Triceps *

Flat d/bell flyes

6.25kg - 3 x 8 *PB*

Flat d/bell press

6.25kg - 3 x 6 *PB*

D/bell Pullovers [ass down for chesty]

25lb

*[Would benefit from higher weight as I can see these work well on the serratus - find hard to go higher as when on own - no-one to help with the weight and it strains my shoulder to lift from that position...suggestions welcome???] *

Bench Press

35kg - 4 x 4's [i am soooo weak on bench still *PB* though]

Chest Press

40kg - 3 x 8-10

can go higher just no energy today

Pec Dec

30kg [no energy so dropping weights like mad by now] 3 x 8

Overhead straight bar p/downs

20kg - 3 x 10

Machine Dips

22.5kg per arm - 10; 8;8;6 *PB*

Rope p/downs

10kg rep to fail

Bench dips with 5kg on lap [seen it done with 20kg so was just testing really]

3 x 10 *PB*

30 mins light cardio

Just looked back at this and noticed the PB's which is surprising because I came out of the gym thinking I had had a naff session .........v tired today though


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yeah the lack of energy is a biatch when dieting. Make sure you get some carbs in pre workout tho as that a huge difference.


----------



## anabolic ant

Quote:

Originally Posted by *anabolic ant* 

hey em...been a while since i was round here,need not say why!!!!

*no need to embellish for the benefit of everyone no!*

ok,ok...everything is as cool as the bag of peas in my freezer miss!!!

just a quick one to see how you going,whats new...had a good night out the other week?

*erm nuff said on that score too !*

yes i did read back a few pages,to see your antics(no i dont mean like that)...quite eventful though:lol:..

guess your back to normal training...hows the burning?

*replaced by groin strain I think - which is slightly more bearable *

bearable,but not better,the old groiner could de-abilitate you more if it gets worse...be careful with the groin movements,hee,hee!!!

but at least the pain is less,so i'm guessing less pain receptors plying feedback...so this could mean less damage so to speak...but remember i said the the bundle of nerve fibres that pass through the the hip which may have been causing the thigh burning sensation...well i'm not gonna go deep into it,so i thought i'd leave you this instead:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hip

talking off pain...

i'm well p*ssed off badly,fcuked my right delt up proper...so off to docs then physio...looks like i might be out of it for a while,fingers,shoelaces n everything crossed!!!

*still hurting ....well have you not seen the doc yet ? taking your time getting there arent you ?*

got docs tmoz,straight to physio i will tell him,he knows i'm pretty much a scientific orientated chap...i even told him he was a GP,not a specialist...and that i need sending to the physio...worked the last 3 times!!!

will check back at some point...see ya!!!!



Jem said:


> *Tuesday *
> 
> *Chest and Triceps *
> 
> Flat d/bell flyes
> 
> 6.25kg - 3 x 8 *PB*
> 
> Flat d/bell press
> 
> 6.25kg - 3 x 6 *PB*
> 
> D/bell Pullovers [ass down for chesty]
> 
> 25lb
> 
> *[Would benefit from higher weight as I can see these work well on the serratus - find hard to go higher as when on own - no-one to help with the weight and it strains my shoulder to lift from that position...suggestions welcome???] *
> 
> you can do this movement with a EZ bar too,or if you have a nautilus machine that mimics this movement...or even on the lat pulldown machine,reverse grip(but doesnt give you the angle behind the head)
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> 35kg - 4 x 4's [i am soooo weak on bench still *PB* though]
> 
> woohoo...now thats what i'm talking about...$X$,you on a strength cycle?
> 
> working,have a go at a 1rep max with 40kg next week,you know you can,easy will you do it!!!!
> 
> Chest Press
> 
> 40kg - 3 x 8-10
> 
> can go higher just no energy today
> 
> Pec Dec
> 
> 30kg [no energy so dropping weights like mad by now] 3 x 8
> 
> Overhead straight bar p/downs
> 
> 20kg - 3 x 10
> 
> Machine Dips
> 
> 22.5kg per arm - 10; 8;8;6 *PB*
> 
> PB's just falling out your pockets miss!!!
> 
> Rope p/downs
> 
> 10kg rep to fail
> 
> Bench dips with 5kg on lap [seen it done with 20kg so was just testing really]
> 
> 3 x 10 *PB*
> 
> woo nice weights miss...looky at you,gonna try 15kg next week then?
> 
> 30 mins light cardio
> 
> Just looked back at this and noticed the PB's which is surprising because I came out of the gym thinking I had had a naff session .........v tired today though


----------



## anabolic ant

just see you reached over a million reps...so i started a millionaire thread for you,did it for hacks and winger too!!!


----------



## Tommy10

anabolic ant said:


> just see you reached over a million reps...so i started a millionaire thread for you,did it for hacks and winger too!!!


 :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :cool2:


----------



## Guest

How often should somebody (coughs ... me) take pictures for progress checks?


----------



## VforVictory

A million reps:bounce:go girl!

Sorry to hear about the injury - I agree with GreekGoddess - give yourself some well deserved rest and let it heal! Even wonderwoman needs to chill out at some point!

Blimey, this bony bum business sounds very uncomfortable to me...get yourself a cushion (or a rubber ring:lol: LOL)!!!!


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> just see you reached over a million reps...so i started a millionaire thread for you,did it for hacks and winger too!!!


*OMFG * :confused1: *:confused1:* :confused1: *- I think I want to kick the sh!t out of you ....going to find said thread - hopefully it died before the whole site decided to neg rep me for being a rep whore ..............erm yep cheers Antnee - I am going to find this and see how many folk slagged me off* 



Pelayo said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :cool2:


*Dunno what you're feckin smirking at neither Thomas !*


----------



## Jem

^Andy said:


> How often should somebody (coughs ... me) take pictures for progress checks?


*Hi Andy glad you stopped by hun! *

*Oh i think you should take them whenever you feel [a] better about yourself - or ** whenever you are at your lowest. This place has a habit of helping you to see reality which can become somewhat blurred when you spend half your life obsessively analysing your own body Andy !!!! *

*People can objectively point out improvements that you were unable to spot yourself .......*

*But pics are always good *

*Have fun with your avvys *

*Ianstu is master of the avvy !!! *



VforVictory said:


> A million reps:bounce:go girl!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the injury - I agree with GreekGoddess - give yourself some well deserved rest and let it heal! Even wonderwoman needs to chill out at some point!
> 
> Blimey, this bony bum business sounds very uncomfortable to me...get yourself a cushion (or a rubber ring:lol: LOL)!!!!


*Oh Hi Gorgeous V - pmsl hope you are somewhat recovered from the events yesterday !!! *

*I rested yesterday - well, I mean, I did not go to the gym - gardening instead...so will go today but may leave leggies session out again....dont want to be laid up ! *

*Well, I think the boney bum has now disappeared - because it feels back to normal today .........sh!t dunno what happened overnight ! *

*It was uncomfortable anyway and who needs to sit on a rubber ring anyway ! * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> Sorry to hear about the new pain you have....you are going to have to be gentle with yourself for a while.......rest up and get better.
> 
> *yep rested yesterday back to it today before I go insane and kill someone ! *
> 
> I know just what you mean about feeling the bones in your bum, I have been complaining about the hard chairs in just about every bar I have been into lately. Going to start carrying a cushion with me so I can sit in comfort on my nights out (when I am not dancing that is)
> 
> *seems resolved today - back on JLo form* :confused1: *dunno what happened ?*
> 
> The dbell pullover I do for chest is this (hope this is the one you mean) I lay long ways on the bench with my head even with the end and my feet down on the floor. I put the dbell I am going to use on the bench in front of me. I lie down , get comfy, then manouever the weight up into the start position. When I reach failure I return it to the floor behind my head instead of struggling into an upright position when I feel knackered.
> 
> *yep that's the one - but is getting it up there in the first place - ideally you want to be in position & then just have someone place it in your hands ! *
> 
> I can't rely on the gym owner to spot for me any more, he is often out of the gym , leaving his mum in charge of reception. So when I return from the UK I am going to join a hardcore gym which has some lush female bodybuilders......at least someone will be there who can spot for me


*sounds great ! *

*thanks for stopping by Janet *

*xx*


----------



## LittleChris

Any pictures


----------



## Jem

LittleChris said:


> Any pictures


Pmsl :lol: stick to the topic - TRAINING ...........

 fftopic: :spam:

Try me profile - there is one of me ass ...do you think you could check my form please kind sir ?


----------



## Galtonator

glad your still working hard Jem. Show them weights who's boss


----------



## Jem

Thanks Galt although I am surprised you could find the training such a chatter box am I!

I have to put weekly summaries up to remind myself of what I have done !

Still, I am getting there slowly but surely - the weights are creeping up .....

You are getting hitched soon arent you ?

Saw your progress pic the other day - doing well there yourself !!!

All the Best

Emma x


----------



## clairey.h

new dress for your approval.....PMSL :tongue:

you know how us women love to shop :thumb:

and whats the point in all this dieting and traing if you cant look super



take a few days off, binge a bit, and you will feel much better....believe any wieght you put on will drop straight off in days as soon as you get back to your diet, it willl give you metabolism a kick start as well, and you will feel refreshed......

my perspective anyway...........yes back on my diet any day now, swear ive been saying that for a while though :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Have you bought this already then ?

I think it's definitely you tbh - and where are you off to in this then you hussy ????

I hope your escort is in tow [omg see 'in tow' .....lets not go there again pmsl]

Take a few days off ????? My god claire - that would kill me ! I had yesterday off and went and did legs just now

The body is twinging all over the shop though - but I have Sunday off as well as Tuesday [enforced but still they are days off] ....so some rest is coming ....

Stop yamming the Haribos and get with the GI diet girl !!!

Dont want love handles in that little dress - t'was not created for that !!

xxxx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Have you bought this already then ?
> 
> I think it's definitely you tbh - and where are you off to in this then you hussy ????
> 
> I hope your escort is in tow [omg see 'in tow' .....lets not go there again pmsl]
> 
> Take a few days off ????? My god claire - that would kill me ! I had yesterday off and went and did legs just now
> 
> The body is twinging all over the shop though - but I have Sunday off as well as Tuesday [enforced but still they are days off] ....so some rest is coming ....
> 
> Stop yamming the Haribos and get with the GI diet girl !!!
> 
> Dont want love handles in that little dress - t'was not created for that !!
> 
> xxxx


PMSL...yes have already brought it..........and it certainly met the mr's approval when I modelled it earlier :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:

as long as I can still fit into a size 8 then diet not to strict, get the protein in and the body is coming along fine.........kind of, no haribos though just french stick chicken sandwiches :devil2: white bread such a no no.....

goes well with the two slices of pizza last night also :innocent: :innocent: hey I work it off :innocent: :innocent: (LOL yet another halo)

brought dress from asos sale.....have no money but hey they you go you cant put a price on fashion in a sale :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Size 8?!?! WOW!

*GB cries into pillow as she will never ever, even if she become anorexic, be a size 8* :crying:


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Size 8?!?! WOW!
> 
> *GB cries into pillow as she will never ever, even if she become anorexic, be a size 8* :crying:


well I saw the saucy pics in the bronze thread and you dont look over 8-10 (which I am)

have leaned out a lot from training low impact cardio and weights, if I was a size 8 a few years ago I would have been skin and bones but I dont feel skinny just slim as there is plenty of meat on the bones.....lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> PMSL...yes have already brought it..........and it certainly met the mr's approval when I modelled it earlier :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> as long as I can still fit into a size 8 then diet not to strict, get the protein in and the body is coming along fine.........kind of, no haribos though just french stick chicken sandwiches :devil2: white bread such a no no.....
> 
> goes well with the two slices of pizza last night also :innocent: :innocent: hey I work it off :innocent: :innocent: (LOL yet another halo)
> 
> brought dress from asos sale.....have no money but hey they you go you cant put a price on fashion in a sale :tongue:


OMG we are the Asos queens claire !!!

They are always having feckin sales - I will be out on the street if they dont stop....still at least my sexy clothes will provide insulation ....if I wear them all at once - though not sure the layered look goes quite this far ....

Stop eating - oink oink

You make me sick ..........skinny biatch :lol: :lol: :lol:

Its ok Lys she is just a dot ........


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> well I saw the saucy pics in the bronze thread and you dont look over 8-10 (which I am)
> 
> have leaned out a lot from training low impact cardio and weights, if I was a size 8 a few years ago I would have been skin and bones but I dont feel skinny just slim as there is plenty of meat on the bones.....lol


You are officially wonderful! I am a size 14/16 bloody butt and chest. :ban:


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> You are officially wonderful! I am a size 14/16 bloody butt and chest. :ban:


*no way*...........I dont believe it and I will not have it.............

you missy are a fibber :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

seriously though I would never ever have said that, you look fab........

and as do you jem as this is your journal :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

..thanks I try !!!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> OMG we are the Asos queens claire !!!
> 
> They are always having feckin sales - I will be out on the street if they dont stop....still at least my sexy clothes will provide insulation ....if I wear them all at once - though not sure the layered look goes quite this far ....
> 
> Stop eating - oink oink
> 
> You make me sick ..........skinny biatch :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Its ok Lys she is just a dot ........


im not skinny, believe dont think that else when you meet me......oh yes you will......., you'll think huh fat cow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

pmsl - yeah ok hunny whatever you say ............


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> pmsl - yeah ok hunny whatever you say ............


Seconded! Re meeting up...I am planning to go to the UKBFF in October. Are either of you.

And yep Claire I am indeed that big. 42" hips...oh lucky me. Still they were 48" when I started training a couple of years back so it's all good. :lol:


----------



## Jacko89

IM BACK AGAIN! too much to catch up on...typical female thing aint it...talking i mean...!how ya doin chicka? miss me?


----------



## Jem

Hi Harry - of course - you are a late week poster ...no gy so far today - trying to do some work

Did legs yesterday

I am in pain

thought I went light as well - it would appear not !


----------



## VforVictory

Gym Bunny said:


> Size 8?!?! WOW!
> 
> *GB cries into pillow as she will never ever, even if she become anorexic, be a size 8* :crying:


Dont worry, neither will I....:no:

Not that I hav'nt tried mind you - used to try desperatly to squeeze myself into my sis's size 8 jeans, but would quite often find myself stuck in them LOL!!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

VforVictory said:


> Dont worry, neither will I....:no:
> 
> Not that I hav'nt tried mind you - used to try desperatly to squeeze myself into my sis's size 8 jeans, but would quite often find myself stuck in them LOL!!!!!


I had severe health problems when I was 17 and I went down to a size 10. You could literally have played the xylophone all the way down my ribs. It was horrible. :ban:


----------



## leafman

just droppin by to ssay thanks for congrats hun and hope all is goin well, seen somat about ur in pain or sommat hope u rest are ok soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

thanks leaf - hope all family is well darlin - come back to us soon x

Well, I have 3 sessions as yet unposted so better get me skates on and do some cardio typing otherwise woof this journal will start to look like a gossip column ..... :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## Jem

*Thursday *

*
*

*
Legs *

Leg Ext

40, 50, 60 kgs sets - 15 reps, 10; 8 respectively and repeat

Leg Press - 80kg w-up x 12

120kg - 3 x 8

BB Squats

30kg [low as lower back pain] 3 x 15's

Sissy x 15

Hacks - 80kg only - back and knee pain !!!!! - 3 x 10's

SLDL - 30kg - 3 x 10's

Leg curls [lying] - 70kg - 3 x 10;10;8

Donkey Calf - 50kg *PB]* - 1 x 11

Standing Calf - 170kg - 3 x 10;10;9

*Friday *

*
Cardio Only *

30 mins running

24 stepper

20 x trainer

20 mins running

Total = 94 mins

*Saturday *

*
Back and Biceps *

come back to this ....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> *Thursday *
> 
> *Legs *
> 
> Leg Ext
> 
> 40, 50, 60 kgs sets - 15 reps, 10; 8 respectively and repeat
> 
> Leg Press - 80kg w-up x 12
> 
> 120kg - 3 x 8
> 
> BB Squats
> 
> 30kg [low as lower back pain] 3 x 15's
> 
> Sissy x 15
> 
> Hacks - 80kg only - back and knee pain !!!!! - 3 x 10's
> 
> SLDL - 30kg - 3 x 10's
> 
> Leg curls [lying] - 70kg - 3 x 10;10;8
> 
> Donkey Calf - 50kg *PB]* - 1 x 11
> 
> Standing Calf - 170kg - 3 x 10;10;9
> 
> ....


fab leg workout, leg extention I manage about40.....gonna go hide in shame......... :lol: :lol: :lol:

keep going on missy and it will take you no time at all to achieve your goals and set new ones :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> *Thursday *
> 
> *Legs *
> 
> Leg Ext
> 
> 40, 50, 60 kgs sets - 15 reps, 10; 8 respectively and repeat
> 
> Leg Press - 80kg w-up x 12
> 
> 120kg - 3 x 8
> 
> BB Squats
> 
> 30kg [low as lower back pain] 3 x 15's
> 
> Sissy x 15
> 
> Hacks - 80kg only - back and knee pain !!!!! - 3 x 10's
> 
> SLDL - 30kg - 3 x 10's
> 
> Leg curls [lying] - 70kg - 3 x 10;10;8
> 
> Donkey Calf - 50kg *PB]* - 1 x 11
> 
> Standing Calf - 170kg - 3 x 10;10;9
> 
> *Friday *
> 
> *Cardio Only *
> 
> 30 mins running
> 
> 24 stepper
> 
> 20 x trainer
> 
> 20 mins running
> 
> Total = 94 mins
> 
> *Saturday *
> 
> *Back and Biceps *
> 
> come back to this ....


Alot of leg work, you must have good shaped legs! :rockon:


----------



## clairey.h

^Andy said:


> Alot of leg work, you must have good shaped legs! :rockon:


crack nuts on them thighs...............I dont speak from experience before anyone gets the wrong idea :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

clairey.h said:


> crack nuts on them thighs...............I dont speak from experience before anyone gets the wrong idea :whistling: :lol: :lol:


I'd like to see that happen :beer:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Saturday
> 
> Back and Biceps
> 
> come back to this ....


Uh oh, was it that bad?! :lol:

Was really great training with you Jem, you train proper flipping hard! :thumbup1: Had a lot of fun though I think I nearly passed out from dehydration on the way home! :confused1: :lol: ...


----------



## defdaz

Think I wore her out...! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

thanks claire and andy !

pmsl - just thought I would check in - apparently I am a thigh-nut cracking dehydrated wreck of a former woman ! Daz thought you might type it up and pop it in there for me saving the hassle....well you put the weights on so thought you might as well type it up in my journal....


----------



## Jem

:lol:



clairey.h said:


> crack nuts on them thighs...............I dont speak from experience before anyone gets the wrong idea :whistling: :lol: :lol:


oh these thighs have seen a few nuts cracked in their time ...... :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Shesh! You'll have me lifting the weights for you next! Wait... I did on the one set! PMSL! :lol:

Hmmm okay I'll try!

Back and biceps

Warm-up 5 mins treadmill (some people did more lol!)

Deads 1 x 40kg x 7 or 8, 1 x 50kg x 8, 1 x 60kg x 8

Lat pull down 1 x 4 plates x 10, 1 x 5 plates x 10, 1 x 6 plates x 8 + forced reps (not sure about these sets and weights oops!)

Nasty pull-over machine - 2 x 4 plates x 8

One arm machine rows 1 x 20kg x 14/15 (!), 1 x 40kg (!) x 5 (forced reps), 1 x 25kg x 10

Biceps

Posers cables 1 x 2 plates x 10, 1 x 3 plates x 8, 1 x 3 plates + drop set to 2 plates

e-z bar 21's (  ) 2 x 21 reps

one arm machine preacher curls 2 x 8 reps

Close? :lol: Not sure about you but I was really sore yesterday and still sore today - mega!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Poser cables! I love it! :lol:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Shesh! You'll have me lifting the weights for you next! Wait... I did on the one set! PMSL! :lol:
> 
> Hmmm okay I'll try!
> 
> *Back and biceps*
> 
> *Sunday *
> 
> Warm-up 5 mins treadmill (some people did more lol!)
> 
> Deads
> 
> 40kg x 7-8
> 
> 50kg x 8
> 
> 60kg x 8 *ahem - this was 2 sets actually, remember!* :lol:
> 
> Lat pull down
> 
> 3 plates x 10
> 
> 4 plates x 10
> 
> 5 plates x 8 + forced reps (not sure about these sets and weights oops!)
> 
> *[you were a bit too generous here - dropped 1 plate for each]*
> 
> Nasty pull-over machine *[execution style chair]*
> 
> 4 plates - 8;8
> 
> One arm machine rows
> 
> 20kg - *2 sets [you went to get water sweetheart !!!] *x 14/15 (!)
> 
> 40kg (!) x 5 (forced reps *pmsl - very forced, think Daz did the lifting here not me * :lol: *:lol:*)
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> Biceps
> 
> Posers cables [:laugh:]
> 
> *No Plates * :lol: x 15
> 
> 2 plates x 8
> 
> No plates
> 
> + drop set to 2 plates
> 
> e-z bar 21's (  ) 2 x 21 reps
> 
> one arm machine preacher curls 2 x 8 reps
> 
> Close? :lol: *Have edited - you were a bit too kind in places so have put actual weights instead of what I would like to pull! *Not sure about you but I was really sore yesterday and still sore today - mega!


*No pain for me - what is with that ????? still waiting for it ???*

*Fun session though - good laugh you sweaty b8stard * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


----------



## defdaz

You should have seem Jem's face on the poser cables GB! Bit like :angry: but more serious! :lol:

Yeah was a laugh, loved your non-normal moments lmao! :lol: Can't believe you aren't sore. :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey Jem

Just stopping by to show some love :wub:

I read quickly through..lol.... good training etc etc...

Hope all's good babe

xxx


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> You should have seem Jem's face on the poser cables GB! Bit like :angry: but more serious! :lol:
> 
> Yeah was a laugh, loved your non-normal moments lmao! :lol: Can't believe you aren't sore. :confused1: :confused1:


Erm...yours was funnier - and the girlie screams ..... :lol: :lol: dunno why not sore tbh ...happens like that all the time..we did work hard didnt we :confused1:



BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Jem
> 
> Just stopping by to show some love :wub:
> 
> I read quickly through..lol.... good training etc etc...
> 
> Hope all's good babe
> 
> xxx


Hello Kate - you've been quiet lately - what is going on in your world ? Read about you car tyre - b*stards....

training is ongoing - having a quiet week I think as the last few I have

pushed myself perhaps too hard

have 6 weeks to holiday so would like to build some more muscle before then but fookin hell Rome was not built in a day was it !!!

Relaxed a bit on the low carbs as low energy and bad moods and to be fair - if I am working as hard as I am - I need some extra cals not even higher defecit. Weighing it all up as I go along ....[ideas not food]

Lots of Love

xxx


----------



## Jem

Ha de fookin Ha - you smart ass ! Nooooo fookin comment necessary :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> Hello Kate - you've been quiet lately - what is going on in your world ? Read about you car tyre - b*stards....
> 
> training is ongoing - having a quiet week I think as the last few I have
> 
> pushed myself perhaps too hard
> 
> have 6 weeks to holiday so would like to build some more muscle before then but fookin hell Rome was not built in a day was it !!!
> 
> Relaxed a bit on the low carbs as low energy and bad moods and to be fair - if I am working as hard as I am - I need some extra cals not even higher defecit. Weighing it all up as I go along ....[ideas not food]
> 
> Lots of Love
> 
> xxx


Yes, I suppose I have been a little quiet. Was away much of last week and didnt have internet access much.

Just have a lot going on at the mo....most of it sucks tbh. :ban:

Take it easy tho missy - will all come in time won't it. Fine advice, I should take myself I think!


----------



## Jem

I thought all was sorted in the world of BYY !!! I am surprised. as long as training is still on track though ...that's the main thing - well ok maybe not the main thing - but tis our favouritest selfish thing in the world so if that's going well all is not lost

take care babes

xx


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> I thought all was sorted in the world of BYY !!! I am surprised. as long as training is still on track though ...that's the main thing - well ok maybe not the main thing - but tis our favouritest selfish thing in the world so if that's going well all is not lost
> 
> take care babes
> 
> xx


Haven't trained sweetie... :whistling: hence serious lack of action in journal

Am considering either training legs/back today but am also thinking that going back to sleep would be far more productive right now. Otherwise I might break myself!

lmao


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Erm...yours was funnier - and the girlie screams ..... :lol: :lol: dunno why not sore tbh ...happens like that all the time..we did work hard didnt we :confused1:


Erm... girlie screams?! :cursing: :thumbdown: :lol:

How much extra cardio did you do, mustn't miss that off the journal Jemster! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Erm... girlie screams?! :cursing: :thumbdown: :lol:
> 
> How much extra cardio did you do, mustn't miss that off the journal Jemster! :thumbup1:


I carried on until Daz pulled me off the stepper kicking and screaming ......well almost -- he did shout up and say 'do you want a drink' - which means we are fecking closing and dont you have a home to go to ..... :lol: so twas about 50 mins .....but we will not mention that you slacker :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Sunday - rest woohoo !

Ate, ate and ate some more .....big cheat DAY not meal ....

*Monday *

*
Cardio Only *

15 mins treadmill run

24 mins stepper

20 mins x trainer

11 mins rowing machine

total = 70 mins


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Sunday - rest woohoo !
> 
> Ate, ate and ate some more .....big cheat DAY not meal ....
> 
> *Monday *
> 
> *Cardio Only *
> 
> 15 mins treadmill run
> 
> 24 mins stepper
> 
> 20 mins x trainer
> 
> 11 mins rowing machine
> 
> total = 70 mins


I like thew look at your sunday thats like everyday in the life of leafy :whistling: Sunday dinner was a nice carvery for meself and missus and llil girl.

Glad things are still goin well jem and ur workouts really are errr long :whistling:  and liked the 2 sets of 60k deadlifts should have gone heavyier and done one set :tongue:


----------



## Galtonator

your a cardio aholic


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> I carried on until Daz pulled me off the stepper kicking and screaming ......well almost -- he did shout up and say 'do you want a drink' - which means we are fecking closing and dont you have a home to go to ..... :lol: so twas about 50 mins .....but we will not mention that you slacker :laugh:


LMAO!!! I can imagine them dragging you kicking and screaming from the place. Hardcore to the last! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## paul s

Gym Bunny said:


> Size 8?!?! WOW!
> 
> *GB cries into pillow as she will never ever, even if she become anorexic, be a size 8* :crying:


 sorry lys but who really wants to be size 8 no disrepect to size 8ters but come on


----------



## Chris1

I would love to be a size 8..........sh1t out of luck again


----------



## Gym Bunny

paul s said:


> sorry lys but who really wants to be size 8 no disrepect to size 8ters but come on


OK ya got me, but a size 10 would be nice...still for the now I'll aim for a 12.

Jem you're really hitting the cardio hard. I wish you joy when you start low carbing. :ban:


----------



## Chris1

Doesn't matter to me what size a girl is, it's all about proportions. You gotta look right. Some of these skinny girls just look wrong. Then again, fat isn't exactly cool either.

i think I just like women full stop, which may come as a let down to Darren and Dave!


----------



## Jem

well been absent for a couple of days so thought I had better check in

and yes ....size is all relative isnt it ?

I could never be a size 8 being 5'11 - it would be daft now wouldnt it ? 10-12 suggests the right shape but then there are skinny fat people at that size so its all down to how you sculpt yourself I think ....

Shame on you Chris - what will your boys do now that you have come out of the closet & freely admitted your hetero tendancies ???


----------



## defdaz

Where you been Jemster, we were missing you!?


----------



## Jem

Thanks Daz ! been to hospital ...nothing serious thank god - all clear !

Back now though

did shoulder and tris today with usual bit of cardio - but lighter than norma coz was all dizzy !!

will post up later !


----------



## defdaz

Bloody hell, hope you are ok mate! Glad you're all clear of whatever it was!!

I've been dizzy all day too, it's the weather - too bloomin' hot! Not trained since saturday either.


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> well been absent for a couple of days so thought I had better check in *...me too...how r ya puddleduck...x..Londons cool*
> 
> and yes ....size is all relative isnt it ?
> 
> I could never be a size 8 being 5'11 - it would be daft now wouldnt it ? 10-12 suggests the right shape but then there are skinny fat people at that size so its all down to how you sculpt yourself I think ....
> 
> Shame on you Chris - what will your boys do now that you have come out of the closet & freely admitted your hetero tendancies ???


----------



## Joshua

Hi Jem. Sorry I have not called by in a while.

Good to see that your training is going well. You seem to be training harder than your average Roman builder mind you. I'm with Daz, as this weather has just been sapping me.

Sorry to hear about your hospital visit, but it is good to hear that you are all in the clear.

On the matter of relaxing carb intake, I think that increasing carbs a bit is not a problem, if they help keep work output up, and are consumed around the workout. JMHO.

All the best babes. You are doing great.

J


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Bloody hell, hope you are ok mate! Glad you're all clear of whatever it was!!
> 
> I've been dizzy all day too, it's the weather - too bloomin' hot! Not trained since saturday either.


Its certainly hard work in this heat - gonna take J's advice and have some of those dehydration sachets in my water at the gym today

Have also been starting the session with a lucozade for carbs - more natural suggestions welcome but need a boost to get me going .....

Hope training is going ok Daz ? Get back down to it ....


----------



## Jem

Thomas glad the move went ok

Hope you have found a suitable gym and are still training hard !

Good luck with the job - knock em dead tiger ! x


----------



## robisco11

why the avvi change!?!?!?


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Hi Jem. Sorry I have not called by in a while.
> 
> Good to see that your training is going well. You seem to be training harder than your average Roman builder mind you. I'm with Daz, as this weather has just been sapping me.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your hospital visit, but it is good to hear that you are all in the clear.
> 
> On the matter of relaxing carb intake, I think that increasing carbs a bit is not a problem, if they help keep work output up, and are consumed around the workout. JMHO.
> 
> All the best babes. You are doing great.
> 
> J


Hey J, no probs we all have an outer life as opposed to the UKM insulated world we post in !!!

Training is progressing I think - wanna lose a bit more before holiday so that I can afford to put on a little if I overindulge when abroad [all inclusive so I am bound to cheat a bit !!! ] Last year some of my clothes were too tight at the end of the hol so cannot afford for that to happen this year when I have worked so damn hard to get where I am !

Trying not to sacrifice muscle is the tricky part though .....

I am still eating carbs only am, then pre and post workout ....if I feel the need then will have an early carb portion with last real meal [about 6] ...so seems to be working ok

TBH I dont really have a prob eating low carbs ....

Got my caffeine for pwo - remembering what you said & the dehydration sachets so I am sorted ....

Also got my fave Pro Peptide delivered - no more yacky 90+ vanilla which tastes like dish water ...

thanks J - legend

xx


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> why the avvi change!?!?!?


Simples ! it makes me laugh

you no likey ?????


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Simples ! it makes me laugh
> 
> you no likey ?????


haha simplesssssss

such an annoying advert.....


----------



## Jem

I loooove that advert - best one ever made !!


----------



## paul s

simple eat your carbs


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> simple eat your carbs


See I quite agree !

How are you Paul ? things going ok .....a certain person is on their way out by the way ...so I heard on good authority woo hoo :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## paul s

Jem said:


> See I quite agree !
> 
> How are you Paul ? things going ok .....a certain person is on their way out by the way ...so I heard on good authority woo hoo :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


oh didn't know about that but i no naff all anyway. as you know.

i'm good, will be training less and have more recovery i think , see how it goes.


----------



## Jem

*Wednesday *

*
*

*
Delts and Tris *

Side delt machine [30kg] 3 x 8

Machine press [30kg] 8;8;6 *[PB]*

Rear delts [reverse pec dec]

[40kg] x 15

[50kg] x 10;8 *[PB]*

Lateral Raises

2.5kg high reps as many sets as poss to fail

Military Press

7.5kg bb - 3 x 10

Front BB Raises

7.5kg bb - 3 x 10

Tri Overhead Pulldowns with straight bar

20kg -3 x 12-10

V Bar Pulldowns

2 sets to fail [20kg]

Machine Dips

22.5kg each arm *PB*

3 x 12-10s

Bench Dips

2 x 10 [fooked]


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> oh didn't know about that but i no naff all anyway. as you know.
> 
> i'm good, will be training less and have more recovery i think , see how it goes.


as usual you are not missing much anyway ....I dont stop and chat these days meself to be fair - in and out - shake it all about

Right - cannot wait to see you leaning up ....lets sort it out and get with the gold lame !

x


----------



## paul s

Jem said:


> as usual you are not missing much anyway ....I dont stop and chat these days meself to be fair - in and out - shake it all about
> 
> Right - cannot wait to see you leaning up ....lets sort it out and get with the gold lame !
> 
> x[/quote
> 
> with glitter. ye right, thats for other you know that. black, grey, blue person me. oh and the occasional deep red grrrrr.


----------



## Jem

deep red - woah your horses rude boi :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## paul s

Jem said:


> deep red - woah your horses rude boi :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


ye just keep in the stable till it needs to come out


----------



## Jem

paul s said:


> ye just keep in the stable till it needs to come out


ha you have the wit switched on as well - time off work is obviously doing you some good !


----------



## paul s

Jem said:


> ha you have the wit switched on as well - time off work is obviously doing you some good !


oh yes when tis time you shall see, dont want to scare the other horses away just yet.


----------



## defdaz

Simples, Dimples!! :lol: PMSL! :thumb:

More PB's Emmsie! You are definitely on the right track, keep it up hun! I've been a mess these last few days but I think things are nearly sorted now so big thumbs up, off to train in a min.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Simples, Dimples!! :lol: PMSL! :thumb:
> 
> More PB's Emmsie! You are definitely on the right track, keep it up hun! I've been a mess these last few days but I think things are nearly sorted now so big thumbs up, off to train in a min.


Dunno ??? Had a bit of a poopy one today

felt so lethargic ...not like me at all

lower back giving me gyp as well so went lighter than usual ...just did higher reps in the hope that this would make up for it !

*Yesterday - Thursday *

*Cardio Only *

45 mins treadmill

42 mins stepper

87 mins total

*Friday *

*Legs *

Leg Ext

50kg x 12

40kg - 20;12;10

30kg repped out to fail

Leg Press

45kg warm up set x 20

120kg - 3 x 10-8

Squats

30kg [weak but back twinging and low energy]

20 reps

2 x 10's

Hacks

90kg - 3 x 10

SLDL 30's

1 x 20

1 x 12

1 x 10

Lying Leg Curls

70kg - 3 x 8-10's

60kg x 8

Donkey Calves

30kg x 15

Standing Calves

180kg for 5 *[PB]* was not gonna push that - this hurt - tis a lot of weight on my wee shoulders *:laugh:*

170kg for 2 x 10

15 mins treadmill and 10 mins abs


----------



## Jacko89

IIIIIIIM BACK AGAIN!!!all fixed here and i now have some spare time in between eating lol. how ya doin missy. nice leg workout there. should have pushed more on the calves tho  good effort!! missed me? x


----------



## LittleChris

heya miss hehe. lks like a gd leg sesh. u got plenty of cardio in i c hehe lol. sori 4 not being in here 4 a while, u miss me missy? hehe


----------



## Ak_88

Didnt fancy some 50's for your calves today then? :laugh:

Looks like a good session, whats the problem with your lower back? I've been there and know what a pain it is, literally!


----------



## Joshua

Sorry to hear about your lethargy. It happens to us all, but it is impressive that you got yourself down there - better than my laziness.

Standing calf raises can be quite harsh on the lower back. I had a bad injury once from them whilst turning my head to the side during a rep. Take care E. You can always hit the donkey's a bit more as a substitute whilst the back gets sorted.

JOOI (Just out of interest), why did you stop the stepping at 42min?

Good stuff Jem, you are doing great,

J


----------



## ares1

wow lots of PB's being smashed in here Jem, keep it up!!!

heres a happy kitten for you!


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Looks like a cracking Leg session today! Top Job!
> 
> Had a quick read... Your doing great! Well done!


Ah thanks Gainer - it was all a bit weak and light because my back was hurting !!! its even wrse today so glad I did take it easy otherwise I would have been in major trouble ....still I love leg sessions - they respond the best - top half is sooooo weak and wimpy

cheers hun !



Ak_88 said:


> Didnt fancy some 50's for your calves today then? :laugh:
> 
> Looks like a good session, whats the problem with your lower back? I've been there and know what a pain it is, literally!


God No - AK I could not even be assed with what I did do by the time I got onto them!!!

I only remember thinking 'fook I said I was gonna do high volume' which spurred me on a bit but in reality I did even less than usual....

Next week....

Re: back - I think it's sciatica - when it goes I get spasms even if I move my toe and I am laid up for a good week...even getting to the toilet is impossible ...I just cannot move - even jacked up on anti inflamms and pain killers. First time it went Doc said thought was slipped disc but they have no clear diagnosis for back pain do they ....It happened last, last year August [whilst in fookin Turkey - yes I was a right one ...] so coming up to 1yr anniversary.

Have had burning in hips for a while and now the back pain is starting again so the 2 must be related

Thanks for stopping by and listening to that little rant ...last time you will ask me a simpple question innit !!!



Harry Jack said:


> IIIIIIIM BACK AGAIN!!!all fixed here and i now have some spare time in between eating lol. how ya doin missy. nice leg workout there. should have pushed more on the calves tho  good effort!! missed me? x


All fixed from what ???? you ran through my mind yesterday actually ...its this weird only posting from thursday to sunday thing :lol:

Shaddap about the calves - only have small p!ssin shoulders [working on them!]

So you disappearing again or are you in here today ? x


----------



## Jacko89

Sorry hun i wont deprive you of me any longer lol. Yeh im in here until monday night and probably every night from now on. The internet broke so now its all fixed lol. Ran through your mind? Couldn't have been me i don't run...strange that.Work on them both ya goon, thats why there is lots of days in the week. Put more pics up hun need to see your ....umm...shoulders!!!and calves!!!  x


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> Sorry hun i wont deprive you of me any longer lol. Yeh im in here until monday night and probably every night from now on. The internet broke so now its all fixed lol. Ran through your mind? Couldn't have been me i don't run...strange that.Work on them both ya goon, thats why there is lots of days in the week. Put more pics up hun need to see your ....umm...shoulders!!!and calves!!!  x


I am Harry - working on it all I mean ....and no more pics until - well ok will put some up before I go on hols which is in 4 weeks time ...because was supposed to be dieting until Oct but bound to put feckin weight on having an all inclusive fortnight in Egypt ....I am not a saint :beer:

Hey speaking of pics - fook me [and I keep meaning to tell her..] but my oh my what a lovely avvi of V !!! her back looks fab ! I am jealous ....that girl is going places :thumb:

Me, I am an old maid by comparison with an ok set of legs pmsl - here I speaketh the truth, not fish for compliments

xxx


----------



## Jacko89

Don't put such a downer on yourself, you'll get nowhere if you do! Gotta be positive about it all, and i mean IT ALL!

Get the pics up, how much progress does everyone see on here that you don't? it will definately be a 'head grower'.

Im thinking about going to Egypt but i think i'll wait till winter i think it will be too hot.

Yeh V looks awesome in her pics shes very lean already and has a very good shape.

Your definately not an old maid...if that was the case then can you be my old maid? Got all sorts of stuff that needs doing around the house (p.s. can you cook good?)

x


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Me, I am an old *maid* by comparison with an ok set of legs pmsl - here I speaketh the truth, not fish for compliments
> 
> xxx


whench would be a better description :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> Don't put such a downer on yourself, you'll get nowhere if you do! Gotta be positive about it all, and i mean IT ALL!
> 
> Get the pics up, how much progress does everyone see on here that you don't? it will definately be a 'head grower'.
> 
> Im thinking about going to Egypt but i think i'll wait till winter i think it will be too hot.
> 
> Yeh V looks awesome in her pics shes very lean already and has a very good shape.
> 
> Your definately not an old maid...if that was the case then can you be my old maid? Got all sorts of stuff that needs doing around the house (p.s. can you cook good?)
> 
> x


Not putting a downer on myself honest - its just about recognising what you need to do and where you need to improve etc

I look great in comparison to how I was but just wish I had started when I was younger too ....that's all !

Nope - well I can cook but I have a career so not the housy type...I have a cleaner too - I refuse to subscribe to the stereotype of mom .....

and I dont give a sh1t what anyone thinks of that - when I was young my mother used to lie on the sofa while i did feckin everything ...so I figure I have done my fair share...

Life is for work, family, gym and anthing else that takes your fancy - not for baking pies and eating them !!!

God I feel even older now having written that .......*cries* :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> whench would be a better description :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lovin the new sig - where on earth do you find these profound quotes folks

Yes - prefer wench - I will stick with that :lol: :lol:

How are you gorgeous ???

xxx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Lovin the new sig - where on earth do you find these profound quotes folks
> 
> Yes - prefer wench - I will stick with that :lol: :lol:
> 
> How are you gorgeous ???
> 
> xxx


you must have octopus arms......trying to text, keep up with your posts and answer you not so funny visitor messages :tongue: I can feel a sweat coming on....lol

I forgot about my quotes, I had to replace you with something........ :lol:

have spent most of the week trying to organise my daughters birthday party before end of term so she can have the invites out........lots of fun whooo hoo :confused1:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you must have octopus arms......trying to text, keep up with your posts and answer you not so funny visitor messages :tongue: I can feel a sweat coming on....lol
> 
> I forgot about my quotes, I had to replace you with something........ :lol:
> 
> have spent most of the week trying to organise my daughters birthday party before end of term so she can have the invites out........lots of fun whooo hoo :confused1:


My god - my daugher is talking about a 'sweet 16' party already - wtf - american stuff coming over here and invading :lol:

She is only 8 - I said we can talk about it next week instead 

I know I am all over the shop and drinking tea too!

and I am semi naked so really must dress before cleaner lets herself in ....she would love that.... :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

emily who is four sarted saying

oh my god

like you know

yeh but no but....... execpt on this she isnt trying to be funny its how she talks.................

I just had tea as well, feel a bit sh1t for it now or maybe that was the croissant that I used to accompy it........lol

I wish I had a cleaner, but I think I would be to embarrassed and tidy up before she arrived..............pointless


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> emily who is four sarted saying
> 
> oh my god
> 
> like you know
> 
> yeh but no but....... execpt on this she isnt trying to be funny its how she talks.................
> 
> I just had tea as well, feel a bit sh1t for it now or maybe that was the croissant that I used to accompy it........lol
> 
> I wish I had a cleaner, but I think I would be to embarrassed and tidy up before she arrived..............pointless


yeah I used to do that too - now I just put clothes on ......I also get out of the house while she is here otherwise she annoys me by asking stupid questions about where my undercrackers should be ....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

har har har har har har har har hardy feckin har................and you know what I am on about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lesson learnt I suppose, sure rob will think its funny as well.............


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> har har har har har har har har hardy feckin har................and you know what I am on about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> lesson learnt I suppose, sure rob will think its funny as well.............


I would be embarrassed if I were him .......he said 'I do'

as in "I do take this dizzy bint to be my wife and use pokers in the toilet wrong way up for the rest of my life so help me god amen ........."

Note: slight poetic license may have been used with some of the lines ...catholic tradition does not talk about plungers....


----------



## Ak_88

Jem said:


> A
> 
> Re: back - I think it's sciatica - when it goes I get spasms even if I move my toe and I am laid up for a good week...even getting to the toilet is impossible ...I just cannot move - even jacked up on anti inflamms and pain killers. First time it went Doc said thought was slipped disc but they have no clear diagnosis for back pain do they ....It happened last, last year August [whilst in fookin Turkey - yes I was a right one ...] so coming up to 1yr anniversary.
> 
> Have had burning in hips for a while and now the back pain is starting again so the 2 must be related
> 
> Thanks for stopping by and listening to that little rant ...last time you will ask me a simpple question innit !!!


Arf, thats not good! I had to train around my back problems for about 5 months this year, put it out several times doing deads but never listened to my body. Still it's not 100% but getting there steadily. Have you thought about seeing a physio/chiro about it to really get to the bottom of it?



Jem said:


> I know I am all over the shop and drinking tea too!
> 
> and I am semi naked so really must dress before cleaner lets herself in ....she would love that.... :whistling:


I share your pain, i've been wearing more to the gym than i have at home this week, the heat is melting me :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

he was well aware of said dizzyness well before the marriage............

did you miss the post about me turning of the isolater switch for the freezer, still didnt twig when the thing wasnt working the next day. off we went to buy a new one, roped him into a new tele and dvd player at the same time....lol :thumb:

new freezer arrives still dosnt work.......hes really peeved by this point, rings an electrician, whio simply turns up and says

'you know theres a call out charge dont you, hes your problem' and flicked this little switch back on.........I was like

'oooohhhhhhhhhhhh' :whistling: :whistling:

in all fairness to me the switch was in the middle of the kitchen wall a few feet away from the said socket.........

I blamed it on our lodger, got away wit it to until my dad had a drink and spilled the beans about 6 months later:innocent: :innocent:

and he still married me...........must be love


----------



## Jacko89

Woooooow mad rush in the gym all quiet again now only a couple in. Stupid MJ songs keep coming on the TV really buggin me now. What you up to this weekend Toymamma? x


----------



## Jem

Ak_88 said:


> Arf, thats not good! I had to train around my back problems for about 5 months this year, put it out several times doing deads but never listened to my body. Still it's not 100% but getting there steadily. Have you thought about seeing a physio/chiro about it to really get to the bottom of it?
> 
> I share your pain, i've been wearing more to the gym than i have at home this week, the heat is melting me :laugh:


Usually just have a massage where a little vicious chinese lady jumps up and down on it for an hour ....then it feels even more painful for about 2 days - after this the pain abates somewhat and vanishes into oblivion for a couple of months

Bit medically phobic tbh - but yes, really must look into this thanks AK

And as proud as I am of what I have achieved bodily wise over the last few months - I would not subject her to this view .........

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> he was well aware of said dizzyness well before the marriage............
> 
> did you miss the post about me turning of the isolater switch for the freezer, still didnt twig when the thing wasnt working the next day. off we went to buy a new one, roped him into a new tele and dvd player at the same time....lol :thumb:
> 
> new freezer arrives still dosnt work.......hes really peeved by this point, rings an electrician, whio simply turns up and says
> 
> 'you know theres a call out charge dont you, hes your problem' and flicked this little switch back on.........I was like
> 
> 'oooohhhhhhhhhhhh' :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> in all fairness to me the switch was in the middle of the kitchen wall a few feet away from the said socket.........
> 
> I blamed it on our lodger, got away wit it to until my dad had a drink and spilled the beans about 6 months later:innocent: :innocent:
> 
> and he still married me...........must be love


OMG you are like me

I did not think there was anyone else like me .......you Claire H are my true sister - the other Claire H who claims she is, clearly is an imposter :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> Woooooow mad rush in the gym all quiet again now only a couple in. Stupid MJ songs keep coming on the TV really buggin me now. What you up to this weekend Toymamma? x


Toymamma ---- p!ss off

Not sure what to do

Gym shortly I think - just handwashed fave shorts though so have to wait for those to dry ....

Had cheat meal so cannot really go out in public or I will drink alcohol, eat food, go pics and have popcorn ...........looks like Im staying in - even hiring a DVD is traumatic as Blockbusters have B&J on offer [hmmmmm little white choc polar bears.....]

What about you trouble.....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> OMG you are like me
> 
> I did not think there was anyone else like me .......you Claire H are my true sister - the other Claire H who claims she is, clearly is an imposter :tongue:


between us there wouldnt be a house or a car left methinks :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jacko89

Im running the gym until 1 then i have PT until 2 then im goin to stuff my face again. Might go look around estate agents for a new place to rent next month.

Haha don't like toymamma?explain...

You know it is ok to have a whole cheat day right and not just a cheat meal. It won't make a sh1ts worht of difference for one day, trust me. It's if it carries on longer than that then it starts adding back on ya. I think i give up on cheats for a while not feeling great on carbs recently.

Had to read that twice...B&J...you know what i thought it said


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> between us there wouldnt be a house or a car left methinks :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Def not - we would be homeless, without transport ...add alcohol to the mix and we would be absolutely stuffed .......



Harry Jack said:


> Im running the gym until 1 then i have PT until 2 then im goin to stuff my face again. Might go look around estate agents for a new place to rent next month.
> 
> *ooh that sounds like fun - dont live with parents ???*
> 
> Haha don't like toymamma?explain...
> 
> *make me feel old again...just when I have recovered ...*
> 
> You know it is ok to have a whole cheat day right and not just a cheat meal. It won't make a sh1ts worht of difference for one day, trust me.
> 
> *if you say so - the scales dont agree next morning though !!* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> It's if it carries on longer than that then it starts adding back on ya. I think i give up on cheats for a while not feeling great on carbs recently.
> 
> Had to read that twice...B&J...you know what i thought it said


*Nope its not often they are on offer .....well not usually promoted in Blockbusters anyway ....maybe further down the road* :tongue:


----------



## Jacko89

If you feel old its gotta be the diet lol. If your diet was right then you would have energy enough all day to not feel old...like my chain of thinking??? Definately not old though. My nan died 4 years ago at 98...she was old.

Nah havn't lived at home since January, dont like the place im at now so want a new place more in the town.

Don't weigh yourself everyday. My weight changes all the time and its if i have had more carbs or liquid, makes a hell of a difference but its all superficial if its just from a cheat day.

Oh btw Emz do you like the Lady gaga song Papparazzi? Im falling more and more in love with this crazy woman, didn't like her to start with now shes amazing.


----------



## clairey.h

am off now to play mummy for a while, and maybe naughty house maid........pmsl

have fun..........dont miss me to much and please try to limit your threads today........lol

speak to you later

xx


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Sorry to hear about your lethargy. It happens to us all, but it is impressive that you got yourself down there - better than my laziness.
> 
> *I dont know many people that put as much effort into their training as you J - so I think you are being slightly unfair on yourself here *
> 
> Standing calf raises can be quite harsh on the lower back. I had a bad injury once from them whilst turning my head to the side during a rep. Take care E. You can always hit the donkey's a bit more as a substitute whilst the back gets sorted.
> 
> *will bear this in mind J*
> 
> JOOI (Just out of interest), why did you stop the stepping at 42min?
> 
> *Time restraints - school run ! quite proud that I can keep going for so long actually J - that's a long session on the stepper !!! Its on level 10 [highest is 12] and a hill programme. When I joined the gym I could only manage 6 mins and I would be dying * :lol: * Not many people use them for a lengthy period - usually the 12 min programme IME. *
> 
> *It has done wonders for my hams and glutes though alongside the deads. I have muscle butt !!! well a lot more muscular than before anyhow - it has new lines down it which I have never seen before - what they are I could not say - but they form part of some muscle ....*
> 
> *BTW J if you need any explanations re my technical and sophisticated language just let me know * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: * I am a bimbo sometimes ....*
> 
> Good stuff Jem, you are doing great,
> 
> J


*thanks J xx*



CarbWhore said:


> wow lots of PB's being smashed in here Jem, keep it up!!!
> 
> heres a happy kitten for you!


How d'ya know I love ickle pussy cats ???

thanks - it did maka me smile :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> If you feel old its gotta be the diet lol. If your diet was right then you would have energy enough all day to not feel old...like my chain of thinking??? Definately not old though. My nan died 4 years ago at 98...she was old.
> 
> Nah havn't lived at home since January, dont like the place im at now so want a new place more in the town.
> 
> Don't weigh yourself everyday. My weight changes all the time and its if i have had more carbs or liquid, makes a hell of a difference but its all superficial if its just from a cheat day.
> 
> Oh btw Emz do you like the Lady gaga song Papparazzi? Im falling more and more in love with this crazy woman, didn't like her to start with now shes amazing.


No I only feel old in this forum not in real life :lol: :lol: :lol: It's you toy boys do it to me ....

Dont weigh myself really as a rule because I know re water retention and all that .....use the tape measure every 3 weeks and log it on fitday ....all good results so I am getting there [just cannot work out how to spot enhance my bahoobies yet ......they just keep shrinking, plastic works I hear ....]

Love Lady Gaga - in the gym on y ipod I am listening to her new album and the Prodigy - keeps me going !!!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> am off now to play mummy for a while, and maybe naughty house maid........pmsl
> 
> have fun..........dont miss me to much and please try to limit your threads today........lol
> 
> speak to you later
> 
> xx


Have fun

I will whore this siggy about all over the shop methinks & then get negged for spamming :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jacko89

The wierder Lady Gaga gets the more i love her!!!!!

Well you aint old mush so shaddappa your face.


----------



## Jem

ok officially shutting up ....might as well go to the gym and put me back out ...


----------



## robisco11

i have nothing to say :bounce:


----------



## Jem

well that's good coz I had nothing to say in yours neither - so I didnt

Great this journal malarkey isnt it


----------



## robisco11

haha

harsh!!! i just wanted to come and bounce about in here, il think twice next time..


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> haha
> 
> harsh!!! i just wanted to come and bounce about in here, il think twice next time..


god dont you start armchair :laugh: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil

see i do come over, well done on all your taining babe! x :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Now now ladies!! Hand bags at dawn...

Be careful of that back at the gym mate!


----------



## Jem

thinking about not going Dax ..........


----------



## Ak_88

No point not going. Rule 1 of back injuries is stay active!

Train around an injury, not through it, i've had to heed that advice many a time


----------



## robisco11

man up and train!!


----------



## Jem

woohoo 3 people told me to go - so I am off !!!!

thanks lads

xx


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> View attachment 27929


Unique ! I like it and will use this in future I am sure :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

robisco11 said:


> man up and train!!


X2

Na your looking ..i mean doing great jem mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89

Moooooooooooooorning missy, where ya at? How was yesterday?Get upto anything fun? How was training?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jeez Jem, I haven't been in here for ages, well I haven't been on the board much and you end up in hospital too! Glad to hear it's nothing serious babe.

Re a more natural alternative to lucozade.

1 litre water

1 juice from lime/lemon

1/2 tsp of himalayan or celtic sea salt.

That will prevent the dehydration. It's very important to use a salt like himalayan as it has not been bleached white. This means all the essential minerals, like magnesium, are still in it. It has a much stronger/tastier/better flavour than table salt.

1/4 tsp is a min. Depending oh how intensely I am training I'll add up to 1/2 tsp


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> Moooooooooooooorning missy, where ya at? How was yesterday?Get upto anything fun? How was training?


Did not train !!!! stayed and watched the williams sisters smashing balls - well they are ball crushers arent they fook!!!

that serena is a unit !!!

Prefer her a bit more slimmed down - she looked big yesterday but what beautiful girlies - how powerful are they !!!



had burning hip pain again so was glad I did not go ....god I am falling apart

going shortly to do chest and back as have missed them both ...



Gym Bunny said:


> Jeez Jem, I haven't been in here for ages, well I haven't been on the board much and you end up in hospital too! Glad to hear it's nothing serious babe.
> 
> Re a more natural alternative to lucozade.
> 
> 1 litre water
> 
> 1 juice from lime/lemon
> 
> 1/2 tsp of himalayan or celtic sea salt.
> 
> That will prevent the dehydration. It's very important to use a salt like himalayan as it has not been bleached white. This means all the essential minerals, like magnesium, are still in it. It has a much stronger/tastier/better flavour than table salt.
> 
> 1/4 tsp is a min. Depending oh how intensely I am training I'll add up to 1/2 tsp


Ok just need to find this fookin salt you keep banging on about and I will be sorted :lol:cheers Lys


----------



## Gym Bunny

Local health food shop might have some. if you totally draw a blank I can post you some at the end of the week if ya like babe


----------



## defdaz

How did your back hold up yesterday Jemmity? Hope you're ok. I still think you need to do more stretching Em... ok I'll stop chivvying you now :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> well they are ball crushers arent they fook!!!
> 
> that serena is a unit !!!
> 
> Prefer her a bit more slimmed down - she looked big yesterday but what beautiful girlies - how powerful are they !!!
> 
> View attachment 27966


up the MT2 dose do a few thousand squats hey presto jem williams :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> up the MT2 dose do a few thousand squats hey presto jem williams :lol: :lol: :tongue:


Notice you didnt have a solution for my lack of breastage though :whistling: :whistling: Haha serious amounts of MT2 - did you see the German bloke that took it for a year ...looked like a black man so tis possible !!!

I am going for it

What a caboose she has - feck me - now you could rest the whole tray on that never mind one pint


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Notice you didnt have a solution for my lack of breastage though :whistling: :whistling: Haha serious amounts of MT2 - did you see the German bloke that took it for a year ...looked like a black man so tis possible !!!
> 
> I am going for it
> 
> What a caboose she has - feck me - now you could rest the whole tray on that never mind one pint


pmsl.........I didnt think the pics of the german fella were real tbh, although have been told otherwise 

caboose :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> How did your back hold up yesterday Jemmity? Hope you're ok. I still think you need to do more stretching Em... ok I'll stop chivvying you now :lol:


Did not go in the end Daz ....off shortly though

and yes ....I will stretch dad :laugh:


----------



## Jem

in a show of sisterly solidarity I refuse to black and white them to make the look less bleak - please see stretch marks, lack of bahoobies and all blemishes and cellulite on full show and just to really convince you ....here is the cellulite on my ass

....saying all that - I have made progress so just think what I looked like before ...

Say what you like I am ok


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> i think i prefer your before picture to be honest


which before pic !!!!


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> oh sorry, i thought the bottom pic in the thong was what you looked like before !?


nope :lol: :lol: :lol: it was worse than that believe it or not :thumb: :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem, the angle doesn't help.

2, you ain't got that much and you have a nice shape to your booty.

3, I seem to have developed loose rolls of skins below my derriere since I lost weight  which makes it look worse.

4, you've made great progess

5, work on getting your arms level for posing and you'll look more symmetrical.

But, I can tell you, that you are definitely leaner. Much more shape to your arms, and your whole silouette (which I cannae spell) is smoother. :rockon:


----------



## Jem

oh I cant do all that posing business nor can I disguise my faults ....helps me anyway ...which is why they are there - I know I am not gonna win any fans with said pics but feck it - if folk dont love me for my personality then I dont wanna know:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Right - cardio only pmsl - what a surprise

60 mins treadmill - fast good hard sweaty pace

20 mins stepper - hill programme level 10

Felt a whole lot better after that


----------



## defdaz

Jemity, you look great! I've met you in the real world (*gasps*) so I know that the photos don't do you justice at all, but they can be used to motivate you onwards and upwards so it's all good hun. :thumb:

Good work on the cardio, though I beat you yesterday (took me over two hours to walk home after going out last night! :lol: )


----------



## paul s

Emma take no notice of the muppets who critisise with sarcasim, which incidently is not the highest form of intelligence and is most definatly the lowest form of wit.

You have the guts and pride to put your photos up in *your journal.*

I was under the impression this site was a bodybuilding community not how can we take the p...s out of and criticize people and their efforts, you know who you are.

The ones that do it have probably never competed at any level and wouldn't no a pose if it hit them in the face.

I also don't believe in blowing smoke up someones backside either, just if you have the intelligence structured criticism will suffice.

Everyone if you want to learn, read a book and learn to bodybuild through scientific based evidence not trial and error.

I can't believe the amount of times someone does a million sets for a body part and all you get in replies are great workout, killer workout.

? How do you know that was a great workout remember you can run far or you can run fast, the same with training, you can train hard or train long , You most definitely cannot do both.

Sorry emma for the moan in your journal but i suggest to the powers that be put a lock on journal's as for some they are a personal thing and then you only allow who you want to view it.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> oh I cant do all that posing business nor can I disguise my faults ....helps me anyway ...which is why they are there - I know I am not gonna win any fans with said pics but feck it - if folk dont love me for my personality then I dont wanna know:lol: :lol: :lol:


I didn't mean my comments to upset you. I was trying to be supportive.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Jem,

I've not been by for a while so I thought I had better take a peek!

Great progress pics, you're coming on leaps and bounds and your determination as always is faultless.

Super reps for the bottom pic, it takes a lot to post those kind of pics and it is a great pic. x


----------



## defdaz

paul s said:


> Emma take no notice of the muppets who critisise with sarcasim, which incidently is not the highest form of intelligence and is most definatly the lowest form of wit.
> 
> You have the guts and pride to put your photos up in *your journal.*
> 
> I was under the impression this site was a bodybuilding community not how can we take the p...s out of and criticize people and their efforts, you know who you are.
> 
> The ones that do it have probably never competed at any level and wouldn't no a pose if it hit them in the face.
> 
> I also don't believe in blowing smoke up someones backside either, just if you have the intelligence structured criticism will suffice.
> 
> Everyone if you want to learn, read a book and learn to bodybuild through scientific based evidence not trial and error.
> 
> I can't believe the amount of times someone does a million sets for a body part and all you get in replies is great workout, killer workout.
> 
> ? How do you know that was a great workout remember you can run far or you can run fast, the same with training, you can train hard or train long , You most definitely cannot do both.
> 
> Sorry emma for the moan in your journal but i suggest to the powers that be put a lock on journal's as for some they are a personal thing and then you only allow who you want to view it.


Paul, Jem is consistently achieving PB's week after week, workout after workout. That proves right there that what she is doing is working. Working GREAT. Lots of people do great on high volume training. HIT isn't the only way to gain, and imho (as a physiology graduate) it's not the best, either. Maybe Jem does do too much but she's improving, hitting her targets and getting stronger and leaner week by week - no mean feat to do both at the same time as you full well know.

And when people commend Jem for her workouts they're actually trying to be supportive, believe it or not. Of course they have no real clue as to how Jem has actually trained, whether each set was to failure, what her form was like or whether she spent 10 minutes gassing between each set. They're trying to be upbeat, positive and supportive. And I think it's fabulous of them!

Jem's doing brilliantly well and is a genuinely lovely person to boot and 99.9% of the people on here love her for it!

If you don't like what you read maybe, just maybe, you shouldn't read it?


----------



## paul s

Gym Bunny said:


> I didn't mean my comments to upset you. I was trying to be supportive.


Lys i wasn't having a go at you just the site in general


----------



## IanStu

Quite feisty this thread Jem.....but have to say you look great in the new pics....I know you said you wanted constructive critism but I honestly can't find anything wrong with you...i'll keep looking there must be something :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> in a show of sisterly solidarity I refuse to black and white them to make the look less bleak - please see stretch marks, lack of bahoobies and all blemishes and cellulite on full show and just to really convince you ....here is the cellulite on my ass
> 
> ....saying all that - I have made progress so just think what I looked like before ...
> 
> Say what you like I am ok
> 
> View attachment 27986


Looking good PD:thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

fair play to you for the warts and all pics...(although didnt notice any warts....lol)

you yourself know how much your body shape has changed, and that will lead you on to keep achieveing those goals.......

on another note, now the bikini bod is ready and the bikini has had an airing hows the holiday plans coming along.........sssooooooooooooooo jealous


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Jemity, you look great! I've met you in the real world (*gasps*) so I know that the photos don't do you justice at all, but they can be used to motivate you onwards and upwards so it's all good hun. :thumb:
> 
> *Hope so Daz - that's why they are there - a motivator *
> 
> *I only have 5 weeks to hols and although I dont wanna be another 'beach bod in a month' victim - it would be nice to have further results before then just so that I can stroll along the beach and not have to worry about slapping a sarong in place before I move off the sunbed * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> Good work on the cardio, though I beat you yesterday (took me over two hours to walk home after going out last night! :lol: )


*Slow walking then huh !!!*:laugh:



paul s said:


> Emma take no notice of the muppets who critisise with sarcasim, which incidently is not the highest form of intelligence and is most definatly the lowest form of wit.
> 
> You have the guts and pride to put your photos up in *your journal.*
> 
> I was under the impression this site was a bodybuilding community not how can we take the p...s out of and criticize people and their efforts, you know who you are.
> 
> The ones that do it have probably never competed at any level and wouldn't no a pose if it hit them in the face.
> 
> I also don't believe in blowing smoke up someones backside either, just if you have the intelligence structured criticism will suffice.
> 
> Everyone if you want to learn, read a book and learn to bodybuild through scientific based evidence not trial and error.
> 
> I can't believe the amount of times someone does a million sets for a body part and all you get in replies are great workout, killer workout.
> 
> ? How do you know that was a great workout remember you can run far or you can run fast, the same with training, you can train hard or train long , You most definitely cannot do both.
> 
> Sorry emma for the moan in your journal but i suggest to the powers that be put a lock on journal's as for some they are a personal thing and then you only allow who you want to view it.


*Woof Paul - I think this is one of the longest posts you have ever made ! and thanks [even though you had a biatch about my multiple sets...] & yes Mr - I do work hard in the gym thanks !!* :tongue:

*I do take comments to heart and if you put up a pic of your big ass in all its naked glory then obviously there are gonna be negative comments so I just have to harden myself to it because I need to use the journal as a tool - it has already helped me immensly...*

*I think we can safely say that I will open my mouth & give my full opinion to anyone I perceive to be making unjust comments though so I will cope ! *

*Cheers Paul x *


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I didn't mean my comments to upset you. I was trying to be supportive.


*Lys - No offense taken * :confused1: * thanks for the feedback ! You did not upset me at all....and I am sure Paul's comments were not directed towards you neither * :thumb: * xxx*



chilisi said:


> good bit of cardio there jem..
> 
> *Ha cheers *
> 
> im starting up training again tommorow.weights an cv so hopefully i wont feel so soft in a week or 2..!!! ha ha


*yes get onto that oh short one !*



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Jem,
> 
> I've not been by for a while so I thought I had better take a peek!
> 
> Great progress pics, you're coming on leaps and bounds and your determination as always is faultless.
> 
> Super reps for the bottom pic, it takes a lot to post those kind of pics and it is a great pic. x


*thanks WA - yes twas a tad scary but if you wanna see progress over a few months then blatant bare flesh is the way to go - course this means that at some point I will have to unveil all once again...cross that bridge when I get to it ....*

*as for the all over total bikini shot .....not ready for that just yet * :bounce:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Quite feisty this thread Jem.....but have to say you look great in the new pics....I know you said you wanted constructive critism but I honestly can't find anything wrong with you...i'll keep looking there must be something :thumb:


*Ah thanks Ian - I can see mucho wrong but we are out own worst critics so I will take the kind comments and say thankyou very much :laugh::laugh: xx:laugh: for once your sarcasm is in check [i think:confused1:* :whistling: :lol: *:lol:]*



Pelayo said:


> Looking good PD:thumb:


*Cheers Thomas - how is London doing - they noticed you yet ??? x*


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> fair play to you for the warts and all pics...(although didnt notice any warts....lol)
> 
> you yourself know how much your body shape has changed, and that will lead you on to keep achieveing those goals.......
> 
> on another note, now the bikini bod is ready and the bikini has had an airing hows the holiday plans coming along.........sssooooooooooooooo jealous


*Hi Claire my lover !!! *

*scary stuff isnt it * :confused1: * pmsl !! no warts just plenty of other things still feck it we arent all perfick ....I have a brain so that's a bonus ! *

*Yes shape has changed and yes still going at it - needed some new motivation so this is it *

*Dont even ask about the holiday plans*

*the bikinis are still packed away in the loft though * :whistling: * not ready for the full nudity bit ....that was a tankini and is indeed cheating * :lol: * but its all I am prepared to post for now ! *

*Having great problems with this holiday company they still have my money ! Cannot book another until they put it back into my account ....feck *

*Hi janet thanks for the comments - glad your muscles are coming along [even in your bahoobies * :lol: *] I would like a good bouncing lively set of twins but never mind - when I have achieved ultimate results that I want and am prepared to post THE pic in here - then I will look at some plastic fantastic enhancement as my reward*

* ...until then I am afraid the 35" of soggy teabags that I have now will have to be hoisted into a gravity defying position with the significant abuse of WonderBra-age ......*

*xx*


----------



## driving iron 2

hi Jem..i watch your progress..and your pics are great..we all strive for more.. thats why we do our thing but i can tell you your in a very good place indeed and have made great progress..keep it up. Col


----------



## Guest

Still going strong on the old leg muscles?


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> hi Jem..i watch your progress..and your pics are great..we all strive for more.. thats why we do our thing but i can tell you your in a very good place indeed and have made great progress..keep it up. Col


Thanks col - I am determined and that's the main thing ! I am working with what I have and being realistic about timescales... as in, it's gonna take time before I am truly happy ...if ever :laugh::laugh:

Cheers hun xx


----------



## Jem

^Andy said:


> Still going strong on the old leg muscles?


Course ! leggies are the only thing I dont have to worry about :laugh: :lol: :laugh: They could always be better but they are good, strong and long so I will make do with that :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> in a show of sisterly solidarity I refuse to black and white them to make the look less bleak - please see stretch marks, lack of bahoobies and all blemishes and cellulite on full show and just to really convince you ....here is the cellulite on my ass
> 
> ....saying all that - I have made progress so just think what I looked like before ...
> 
> Say what you like I am ok
> 
> View attachment 27986


peach!!


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> peach!!


phew you do ramble on dont you pmsl :whistling: ....succinct and to the point !

Thanks Jay x


----------



## Jacko89

loving the pics girl nice one!good progress too can definately see it, cant go into detail will do on friday only just popping by. hope your well xxx


----------



## Jem

thanks Harry

Right today I did:

*Chest and Triceps *

Chest Press

40kg - 15

50kg - 3 x 8

Bench Press

30kg - 2 x 4 [OMFG]

20kg - 3 x 8

Sh!te and really annoyed with how fookin weak I am ....

This is a real niggle that I am gonna have to work through when I get back off hols

Pec Dec

35kg - 3 x10

Rope Pulldowns

20kg - stoopid amount of reps - sets of 20's holding top of rope then bottom of rope

Straight bar pull downs

2okg - 2 x 10

Machine Dips

20kg each arm

3 x 18-15


----------



## defdaz

Don't be too hard on yourself - if you trained hard on the Chest Press (of course you did!  ) then you'd have been tired for the bench press. I bet if you'd done them first you'd have done a lot more reps / weight. :thumb:

It's like when I do chins - no way could I do them second or third in the workout as I'd be too tired out... they have to be first or no chance!!


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> in a show of sisterly solidarity I refuse to black and white them to make the look less bleak - please see stretch marks, lack of bahoobies and all blemishes and cellulite on full show and just to really convince you ....here is the cellulite on my ass
> 
> ....saying all that - I have made progress so just think what I looked like before ...
> 
> Say what you like I am ok
> 
> View attachment 27986


how did i miss these pics eh :whistling: i go away for few mins and u have naked bum shots all over ur thread :lol: Gotta say nice **** hun would do lots of sisterly things to you 

ohh and after seeing them pics didnt feel need to read rest of ur journal :thumbup1: will catch up soon :lol: xx


----------



## leafman

sorry my post previous was missing sommat ...


----------



## Jem

erm yep cheers kevin :lol: :lol:

thanks for the re-post as well ....

So this morning the car is fooked - had someone look at it last night and they told me that only the front brakes are working which is the reason I drifted into the middle of the rd yesterday when it was raining

Rather than risk life, limb, injury or all 3 I left the car at home today and walked the daughter to school 2 miles and then ran back

She was loving it & was a lovely change ....perhaps the novelty will wear off very soon ?

Forgot how many random pervs there are out on the roads as have not done any road running for a while - besuited fat blokes on the way to office jobs who apparently have nothing better to do than honk their fookin horn and shout comments out of the windows ...saddos ...

I have the people carrier so just need to tax it tomorrow and then should be ok until I can get the new car in a couple of weeks .....its a feckin bus though - the gym is rammed these days and I will prob crash into a wall or something as immovable whenst reversing ....

So morning cardio

2 miles walk

2 miles run

Not bad eh ?

Gym this afternoon


----------



## driving iron 2

like your style Jem..i prefer my cardio out of the gym...i dont get pestered as much as you tho!..good start to the dayxx


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Forgot how many random pervs there are out on the roads as have not done any road running for a while - besuited fat blokes on the way to office jobs who apparently have nothing better to do than honk their fookin horn and shout comments out of the windows ...saddos ...


Sorry Jem didnt realise it was you....i'll drive past in silence next time :whistling:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Sorry Jem didnt realise it was you....i'll drive past in silence next time :whistling:


 :lol: :whistling: :thumb: :lol: :whistling: :thumb:

that was because I had my ass covered wasnt it ???


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> like your style Jem..i prefer my cardio out of the gym...i dont get pestered as much as you tho!..good start to the dayxx


yes - not through choice was the only way I was gonna get back to road running but could get quite addicted to it again ....which is a worry because I was long distance before & I need to stick with the high intensity sprints ....

Cheers Col

x


----------



## driving iron 2

Jem said:


> yes - not through choice was the only way I was gonna get back to road running but could get quite addicted to it again ....which is a worry because I was long distance before & I need to stick with the high intensity sprints ....
> 
> Cheers Col
> 
> x


I TAKE IT YOU WANT TO AVOID LONG DISTANCES TO AVOID LOSS OF MUSCLE AND SHAPE ETC...I FIND RUNNING ADDICTIVE OR DID as well...past that stage and tbh road running hammers my shins and knees...i was 10 stone 8ibs and was running every day when i was 20..i am 15 stone now and swopped that running for the weights...have fun in the gym tonight..must be good knowiung the cardio is out of the way:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Before i add my random bullsh1t to ur thread i gotta say...

awwwwwwwwww thanks hun came today :thumb: you really shouldnt hav just as well i dont know were u live as id be sendin u the fukcin money :cursing:

Would be hard to get a pic up as it is too big for him at min but he will soon grow into it and its perfect. Thankyou thankyou thankyou and if u ever feel need for me to giv u some sisterly love to show my appretiation just giz a shout :lol: :tongue:

as for you running back from school well.... ianstu pinched my joke so im all out :lol: Just got my failior sheet for old car today and it is well and trully fooked even thoi the garages quote to fix it was takin p1ss it wernt worth fixin it. I hav got me self a people carrier due to some much needed lent money from parents :whistling: was a good deal tho so didnt wanna miss out. Hope u get your car worries sorted and the nolvelty does were off hun, as soon as it starts p1ssin down :lol:

Jem thankyou :beer: I think u should come see us go round leeds on lash orrrrrr u can baby sit and me and missus will go :whistling: :lol: :beer:

just thought will post pic up of it anyways later x



Jem said:


> erm yep cheers kevin :lol: :lol:
> 
> thanks for the re-post as well ....
> 
> So this morning the car is fooked - had someone look at it last night and they told me that only the front brakes are working which is the reason I drifted into the middle of the rd yesterday when it was raining
> 
> Rather than risk life, limb, injury or all 3 I left the car at home today and walked the daughter to school 2 miles and then ran back
> 
> She was loving it & was a lovely change ....perhaps the novelty will wear off very soon ?
> 
> Forgot how many random pervs there are out on the roads as have not done any road running for a while - besuited fat blokes on the way to office jobs who apparently have nothing better to do than honk their fookin horn and shout comments out of the windows ...saddos ...
> 
> I have the people carrier so just need to tax it tomorrow and then should be ok until I can get the new car in a couple of weeks .....its a feckin bus though - the gym is rammed these days and I will prob crash into a wall or something as immovable whenst reversing ....
> 
> So morning cardio
> 
> 2 miles walk
> 
> 2 miles run
> 
> Not bad eh ?
> 
> Gym this afternoon


----------



## clairey.h

leafman said:


> Before i add my random bullsh1t to ur thread i gotta say...
> 
> awwwwwwwwww thanks hun came today :thumb: you really shouldnt hav just as well i dont know were u live as id be sendin u the fukcin money :cursing:
> 
> Would be hard to get a pic up as it is too big for him at min but he will soon grow into it and its perfect. Thankyou thankyou thankyou and if u ever feel need for me to giv u some sisterly love to show my appretiation just giz a shout :lol: :tongue:
> 
> as for you running back from school well.... ianstu pinched my joke so im all out :lol: Just got my failior sheet for old car today and it is well and trully fooked even thoi the garages quote to fix it was takin p1ss it wernt worth fixin it. I hav got me self a people carrier due to some much needed lent money from parents :whistling: was a good deal tho so didnt wanna miss out. Hope u get your car worries sorted and the nolvelty does were off hun, as soon as it starts p1ssin down :lol:
> 
> Jem thankyou :beer: I think u should come see us go round leeds on lash orrrrrr u can baby sit and me and missus will go :whistling: :lol: :beer:
> 
> just thought will post pic up of it anyways later x


have I missed something.................cause thia has gone straight over my head....whhoooooossssssshhhhhhhhh :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Im sure its very funny though leafman, just need to be let in on the joke:tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> I TAKE IT YOU WANT TO AVOID LONG DISTANCES TO AVOID LOSS OF MUSCLE AND SHAPE ETC...I FIND RUNNING ADDICTIVE OR DID as well...past that stage and tbh road running hammers my shins and knees...i was 10 stone 8ibs and was running every day when i was 20..i am 15 stone now and swopped that running for the weights...have fun in the gym tonight..must be good knowiung the cardio is out of the way:thumbup1:


yes darlin - that's the one

although I dont have much muscle to speak of !!!

which reminds me I have 2 sessions to post up ....

oh have checked your new pics out - they were well worth a look :tongue:

Cheers col

xx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> have I missed something.................cause thia has gone straight over my head....whhoooooossssssshhhhhhhhh :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Im sure its very funny though leafman, just need to be let in on the joke:tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol:


thanks Leaf - ok that's fine - as soon as he is big enough I want snaps !! and woohoo a night out in Leeds - notice I dont do babysitting .....kids dont like me ...for some reason ...

No really I just do dont babysitting - I can stomach them whilst parents are there - then I get bored ... :lol:

Claire - I sent a personalised tshirt thing for baby joe to leaf [avril personalised it] - think this is what you were missing honey ????

other than that he was taking the p!ss out of me being beeped whilst out running .....

anything else need explaining bimbo....please try and keep up darling :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

is that all??????????????????????

BORING LOL


----------



## clairey.h

is it not time for a new sig yet


----------



## ares1

Jem said:


> perhaps the novelty will wear off very soon ?
> 
> Forgot how many random pervs there are out on the roads as have not done any road running for a while - besuited fat blokes on the way to office jobs who apparently have nothing better to do than honk their fookin horn and shout comments out of the windows ...saddos ...


And i always thought the ladies were impressed/turned on by this... so thats where ive been going wrong... :tongue:

Decent headphones + some "banging tunes™" & you wont hear the honking


----------



## Jacko89

CarbWhore said:
 

> Decent headphones + some "*banging tunes**™*" & you wont hear the honking


tunes for banging to?? niiiiiiice :ban:


----------



## Jem

CarbWhore said:


> And i always thought the ladies were impressed/turned on by this... so thats where ive been going wrong... :tongue:
> 
> Decent headphones + some "banging tunes™" & you wont hear the honking


well its nice to know you're not a complete munter & if I never got beeped again I would worry a bit ...but whilst running, sweating and panting - its not really what you need tbh :laugh: and that was with ipod in 1 ear - I feel like I am gonna have an accident or be attacked if I put it in both ears ....



Harry Jack said:


> tunes for banging to?? niiiiiiice :ban:


That could work Harry  :thumb:


----------



## Jem

*Wednesday *

*
Back and Biceps *

Deads

only to 50kg as lower back is dodgy - tried 60 with straps and back was pulling so did not dare

Bar warm up

40kg x 12

50kg - 2 x 8

Lat Pulldowns

40s x 15

50s - 3 x 8's I think

Hammer Row - singles

20kg each arm

3 x 15 - 10's

Hyper Exts

2 x 15 BW

High Cable Curls

No plates

3 x 10s

Twisting DB Curls

5kgs x many many

BB Curls

2 sets of 21s

EZ Single Arms

15kgs - 3 x 8's

*Friday*

*
Delts and Cardio*

Lat Side Raises

went light and repped high with shoulders pressed further back to target side delts more

2kg - 3 x 20-25

Military Press

5kg - 3 x 10

Side Delt Machine [on advice tried sitting on this in reverse position as is easier to get full lift this way]

20s x 10

Free 3 x 20

Machine Press

20 - 3 x 12's

Cardio was 20 mins treadmill and 20 mins x-trainer


----------



## driving iron 2

Jem said:


> yes darlin - that's the one
> 
> although I dont have much muscle to speak of !!!
> 
> which reminds me I have 2 sessions to post up ....
> 
> oh have checked your new pics out - they were well worth a look :tongue:
> 
> Cheers col
> 
> xx


 good couple of sessions keep going Jem..the tone is defo there..thanks btw...i do request:whistling: off to the gym myself in 5 chest session :thumb: ..hope you have a lush weeked and keep at it..i am watching with interest:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> good couple of sessions keep going Jem..the tone is defo there..thanks btw...i do request:whistling: off to the gym myself in 5 chest session :thumb: ..hope you have a lush weeked and keep at it..i am watching with interest:thumbup1:


thanks hun have a good one

was gonna do cardio alone but the cardio thread has scared me off !!!

fookin catabolism all the time....

Might go and do legs though was saving them for tomorrow ....

Just dont know

Speak soon :thumb:


----------



## driving iron 2

Jem said:


> thanks hun have a good one
> 
> was gonna do cardio alone but the cardio thread has scared me off !!!
> 
> fookin catabolism all the time....
> 
> Might go and do legs though was saving them for tomorrow ....
> 
> Just dont know
> 
> Speak soon :thumb:


lol there is lots of anti cardio about...mine is functional..get some legs done babe..great calves to build upon:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## ares1

Jem said:


> well its nice to know you're not a complete munter & if I never got beeped again I would worry a bit ...but whilst running, sweating and panting - its not really what you need tbh :laugh: and that was with ipod in 1 ear - I feel like I am gonna have an accident or be attacked if I put it in both ears ....


LOL funny story - a friend of mine is quite big headed and can be the attention seeker (but she means well) we were out one night and she nearly got run over by a bus - she thought someone was beeping her so refused to acknowledge the bus  ...

i always worry about getting run over when im listening to my ipod. i'm glad im not the only one :whistling:


----------



## Jem

CarbWhore said:


> LOL funny story - a friend of mine is quite big headed and can be the attention seeker (but she means well) we were out one night and she nearly got run over by a bus - she thought someone was beeping her so refused to acknowledge the bus  ...
> 
> i always worry about getting run over when im listening to my ipod. i'm glad im not the only one :whistling:


*PMSL - I hope you are not hinting that I may be this same type of person CW ...... because I always feel t'is my duty to flash for the beeper * :whistling: :lol: :whistling:  :lol: *....* :ban:

*I have a bodily imbalance whilst listening to musak and running - I feel like I have lost the sense of balance as well as hearing....if I turn my head whilst running I would fall over ...*

*Then again I had a friend who could not smoke, talk and walk at the same time so I dont think I'm such a freak ....* :bounce: :tongue: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> lol there is lots of anti cardio about...mine is functional..get some legs done babe..great calves to build upon:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


erm so I went to the gym and ended up doing cardio only because my pal was there ....and she does not really do weights - so I chattered, did abs with her and then ran on treadmill and did some x training

Treadmill 72 mins - split into 2 sessions - 30 mins and 42 mins

X Trainer - 12 mins

Total 84 mins


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello,

I concentrate better with my headphones in, I know I am probably not but I feel more aware of my surroundings too. I'll only wear one ear if it's really early or late.

Good work on the monster cardio, you crazy thing


----------



## Jem

thanks girlies

I was suffering from lack of female input ...........

quota filled !

xxx


----------



## ares1

Jem said:


> *PMSL - I hope you are not hinting that I may be this same type of person CW ...... because I always feel t'is my duty to flash for the beeper * :whistling: :lol: :whistling:  :lol: *....* :ban:
> 
> *I have a bodily imbalance whilst listening to musak and running - I feel like I have lost the sense of balance as well as hearing....if I turn my head whilst running I would fall over ...*
> 
> *Then again I had a friend who could not smoke, talk and walk at the same time so I dont think I'm such a freak ....* :bounce: :tongue: :bounce:


LOL no, i dont think youre anything like her - im sure you understand that just because if someone beeps you, it doesnt always mean that they think youre hot... they might be about to run you over. :lol:

tut tut And women are supposed to be the masters at multitasking!! 

TBH, i cant smoke walk and talk at the same time, especially if its on the mobile - ill end up trying to smoke my phone and listen to my ciggarette :confused1:


----------



## Jem

CarbWhore said:


> LOL no, i dont think youre anything like her - im sure you understand that just because if someone beeps you, it doesnt always mean that they think youre hot... they might be about to run you over. :lol:
> 
> tut tut And women are supposed to be the masters at multitasking!!
> 
> TBH, i cant smoke walk and talk at the same time, especially if its on the mobile - ill end up trying to smoke my phone and listen to my ciggarette :confused1:


Oh I thought they all wanted to see my boobies :confused1: damn ....

:laugh:Stop smoking then CW - it's a dirty nasty smelly habit

.........[not bitter, not an ex smoker ...no not me...dont long for the scent of someone else's cigarette...no sirree:rolleyes: :whistling:  ]


----------



## Jacko89

booobies?? WHERE???


----------



## VforVictory

72 minutes on the treadmill!!!! Sounds like torture hehe!

My problem with listening to the ipod is that i start talking/singing to myself LOL! I forget that other people cant hear the music - i must sound like a nutter chatting away to myself haha!


----------



## Gym Bunny

My problem is my appalling singing.....


----------



## Jem

my problem is I just mime it ....I would probably look more sane if I sang aloud.......


----------



## Jem

did legs today ...must post it up sometime ...


----------



## Jem

hello chills - done any training yet you lazy get ?

*Sunday *

*
Legs *

X Trainer 20 mins

Leg Ext

warm up on 40 for 15

50 for 2 x 10

60 for 3 x 8

Leg Press

warm up on 50 kg

80kg - 1 x 12

110kg - 3 x 10

BB Squats

20kg - 3 x 15

Smiths Squats [yes I know ...ffs...back was hurting wasnt going to bother at all...]

60kg - 3 x 6's - this is a PB but not counting it as I dont feel they were low enough & it was a smiths!.....

Lying Leg Curl

60kg warm up x 12

7kg - 3 x 7-8

X Trainer 10 mins

Abs with training partner [worked harder]


----------



## ares1

how are the legs today? any DOMS/stiffness?


----------



## Jem

CarbWhore said:


> how are the legs today? any DOMS/stiffness?


Not sure, I am frozen into seated position *tries to move* erm - definite paralysis of lower limbs setting in .............

Did not do as much as normal yesterday - esp leg press

Oh did some of those girlie donkey kicks as well with 20kg per leg ...suppose could have put those down too - it's all accumulative towards the sore ass isnt it ?

Oh but the tummy ----oooh the pain !!!!

Pain is good ....


----------



## ares1

Jem said:


> Not sure, I am frozen into seated position *tries to move* erm - definite paralysis of lower limbs setting in .............
> 
> Did not do as much as normal yesterday - esp leg press
> 
> Oh did some of those girlie donkey kicks as well with 20kg per leg ...suppose could have put those down too - it's all accumulative towards the sore ass isnt it ?
> 
> Oh but the tummy ----oooh the pain !!!!
> 
> Pain is good ....


*PAIN IS WEAKNESS LEAVING THE BODY!!*

was that "pun" intended? :no:


----------



## Jem

CarbWhore said:


> *PAIN IS WEAKNESS LEAVING THE BODY!!*
> 
> was that "pun" intended? :no:


Wooosh straight over my head .............now dont be shy ......extrapolate


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey sweetie...well have just had a good ol' catch up. About 6 pages of reading (I have been away all week) DONT ASK!

Check you out, posting ar$e pics, looks like I'm gonna have to up my game! LMAO!

Hope you're swell honey

xxxx


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey sweetie...well have just had a good ol' catch up. About 6 pages of reading (I have been away all week) DONT ASK!
> 
> Check you out, posting ar$e pics, looks like I'm gonna have to up my game! LMAO!
> 
> Hope you're swell honey
> 
> xxxx


Kate my ass is swell...like that was not intended :lol: :lol: :lol:

Up your game ....OMG 'and for my next trick.....' - you outlift me and I give up - I do - I surrender ...

- I had to post something that was gonna get me to shed some lard before hols [ooh did I mention my hols in 4 weeks time.... :lol: ...again ...]

I cannot hide it on holiday can I ????

I posted and ran out of the door ....it can now become submerged in the journal - you know how easily things get lost in amongst pages of chit chat ..

I wont ask about you being away although I would bet my fat ass that little Mak was involved in some way, shape or form .....

I hope you are happier these days and sorting your sh!t out now soldier girl :tongue:xxx


----------



## ares1

Jem said:


> Wooosh straight over my head .............now dont be shy ......extrapolate


LOL :lol:

"Did not do as much as normal yesterday - esp leg press

Oh did some of those girlie *donkey kicks* as well with 20kg per leg ...suppose could have put those down too - it's all accumulative towards the *sore* *ass* isnt it ?"

i've highligted it... guess it wasnt intended then


----------



## Jem

CarbWhore said:


> LOL :lol:
> 
> "Did not do as much as normal yesterday - esp leg press
> 
> Oh did some of those girlie *donkey kicks* as well with 20kg per leg ...suppose could have put those down too - it's all accumulative towards the *sore* *ass* isnt it ?"
> 
> i've highligted it... guess it wasnt intended then


I'd be telling *tales *if I said yes, so *nay, *admittedly I *ass *to say it was unintentional. *Main*ly though I am a funny girl who can talk *on the hoof *& make people smile. even when I dont mean to be, although these are perhaps a bit *lame *

:ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> thanks Leaf - ok that's fine - as soon as he is big enough I want snaps !! and woohoo a night out in Leeds - notice I dont do babysitting .....kids dont like me ...for some reason ...
> 
> No really I just do dont babysitting - I can stomach them whilst parents are there - then I get bored ... :lol:
> 
> lmao nooo im being serious should come threw and go out on p1ss :thumbup1: Things aint going to well with me missus at min im sort of on verge on gettin my **** kicked out but hopefully things will be sorted soon. Come threw, get drunk, and annoy some yorkshire people  Its good fun lol naaa just messin before people start throwin dummys about :lol: Iv not had chance to read ur journal yet but will catch up soon. Iv not updated mine for few days but ill be back later in week. Im sort of grounded lmfao.
> 
> Thanks Jem and kathryn says thanks to hope things are goin well.
> 
> Claire - I wish it was more exciting :laugh:, ill try lieing next time and giv loads of sorrid details about how i stalk jem and hide in bushes :lol: Hope ur well hun and things goin well. Think my bitch dog is coming on heat so could be more pups soon but this time from my dogs :lol: Hope so could do with money lol.
> 
> right bye


----------



## ares1

Jem said:


> I'd be telling *tales *if I said yes, so *nay, *admittedly I *ass *to say it was unintentional. *Main*ly though I am a funny girl who can talk *on the hoof *& make people smile. even when I dont mean to be, although these are perhaps a bit *lame *
> 
> :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## defdaz

Hey Jem, glad the training is going well (dodgy back and dead car excepted!). Keep it up mate, you're doing awesomely well - most committed trainer on uk-muscle if you ask me! :thumb:

I'm back up at Redditch on friday for the summer so watch out for big fat sweaty pigs at the gym! :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

hows the poorly car doing now........


----------



## driving iron 2

hey jem..hope you and car are getting sorted..just seen 72 mins treadmill whooshxxx


----------



## clairey.h

bow down to jem...she was right. lol

I dont see it myself but hey never had a thread about me before......wonder how long it will take for someone to be horrid.......lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> bow down to jem...she was right. lol
> 
> I dont see it myself but hey never had a thread about me before......wonder how long it will take for someone to be horrid.......lol


PUURRRLEEEASE who would fookin dare :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: - they know you are my friend pmsl......and erm also

......your husband is Robsta [Moderator Extrodinnaire] and he is known for his erm...acidic tongue and...erm taste for violence and banning people .......

dont think you have to worry about it love....

you are beautiful so you deserve and admiration thread .....

where is mine ???? fook sake I got my ass out and was there an admiration thread about that ...erm no - there was not :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> PUURRRLEEEASE who would fookin dare :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: - they know you are my friend pmsl......and erm also
> 
> ......your husband is Robsta [Moderator Extrodinnaire] and he is known for his erm...acidic tongue and...erm taste for violence and banning people .......
> 
> dont think you have to worry about it love....
> 
> you are beautiful so you deserve and admiration thread .....
> 
> where is mine ???? fook sake I got my ass out and was there an admiration thread about that ...erm no - there was not :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ahem. What am I? Chopped liver? I distinctly remember repping you for your ass. :bounce:


----------



## WRT

Yes claire is a beauty (I hope Robsta doesn't look in here) :lol:


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> hey jem..hope you and car are getting sorted..just seen 72 mins treadmill whooshxxx


Hi Col,

bit of a loony I know - was boring too ....it's all holiday prep though !

car is being taken away by insurance co.

it is being deemed undriveable because the window wash bottle is damaged due to the impact on the front wing and the motor which squirts the water [something like that:confused1:] doesnt work and hence it would fail an MOT :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:

This means that they have to come and bring courtesy car asap rather than in a couple of weeks

Trust me - had the car for about 12 hours and then all this .....


----------



## clairey.h

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahem. What am I? Chopped liver? I distinctly remember repping you for your ass. :bounce:


yeh see....people rep you, I have had none................ :crying:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Yes claire is a beauty (I hope Robsta doesn't look in here) :lol:


He will .....& you are gonna be in trouble little Tom...he is gonna kick your ass baby :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

and to add im pretty sure my husband repped you for your ass pics as well....pmsl


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> yeh see....people rep you, I have had none................ :crying:


rep whore - you have now ok......


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> rep whore - you have now ok......


cheers except for the britney gag....harhar, shave my head I will not......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahem. What am I? Chopped liver? I distinctly remember repping you for your ass. :bounce:


OMFG yes you repped me for ma ass baby and yes I did get some rep whore points when I bared it ...I must admit ....and fook I dont really want a thread:lol: :lol: :lol:

Blimey nora missus - what's wit da patch do bro?????

Is this bike crash related or fetish fun :confused1:


----------



## WRT

The patch is because I missed her mouth:whistling:  :innocent:


----------



## clairey.h

I think it was bite related, but fetish related sounds ssooooo better lol


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> The patch is because I missed her mouth:whistling:  :innocent:


oh silly me :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I think it was* bite* related, but fetish related sounds ssooooo better lol


that a bit kinky dont you think .....see I said you were a mucky minx and I was right - even your typos are dirty  xxx


----------



## Jem

CarbWhore said:


>


OMFG - CW was it really that bad ????

Mmm ok maybe it was

You do make me laugh :lol: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

bite as in mossi bite......lol, well i think thats what she wrote, probably way off the mark with my fuzzy brain.........it was yesterday and I cant remember what I had for brekkie....

are you going gym today???? ive been already, didnt go at all last week and I think im ready to keel over now xx


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Hey Jem, glad the training is going well (dodgy back and dead car excepted!). Keep it up mate, you're doing awesomely well - most committed trainer on uk-muscle if you ask me! :thumb:
> 
> I'm back up at Redditch on friday for the summer so watch out for big fat sweaty pigs at the gym! :lol: :lol:


Cool let me know when you are gonna be there then !

thanks for the compliments ! still working at it ....tired at the moment though ...



clairey.h said:


> bite as in mossi bite......lol, well i think thats what she wrote, probably way off the mark with my fuzzy brain.........it was yesterday and I cant remember what I had for brekkie....
> 
> are you going gym today???? ive been already, didnt go at all last week and I think im ready to keel over now xx


Oh - I did not read that !!!! gonna pm you now !xxx


----------



## clairey.h

me found it.....

*I actually got bitten by a mosquito on my eyelid and the eye swelled shut. Was given the patch to stop me scratching it and a mate nicked the patch and added the skull and crossbones.*

*
*

*
I've been jumping out at people all day going ARRRRRRGGGHHHHHH!!!! hehehe *

see im not as mad as I think


----------



## Jem

oh - she is a bit mad that one isnt she ....fancy getting bitten on the eyelid - and not even during sexual banter neither .....

some people ....  :whistling:  :thumb:

can I really not reply to that thread anymore - fingers are itching....

ok typing pm now


----------



## clairey.h

its embarrassing that is all, I fel like hiding under a pillow at the sight of it, even though there are a funny things I could reply to....lol

like in order for rob to drug my dinner he would have to cook dinner

and when weeman asked for pics I breathed a big sigh as it shows rob hasnt been posting any in the male animal......he keeps telling me he has, pmsl


----------



## Jem

told you, you are a minx - by this admission of nervousness I hereby deduce that there are several naughty pics of you knocking about ....well then lady - what more can I say ....hmmm...too shocked to speak quite frankly ...


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> told you, you are a minx - by this admission of nervousness I hereby deduce that there are several naughty pics of you knocking about ....well then lady - what more can I say ....hmmm...too shocked to speak quite frankly ...


thats a lie and you know it...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

never to shocked to speak :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

*Monday *

*
Chest and Triceps *

Press Ups

3 x 15-10

Chest Press

1 warm up set on 30

40 - 3 x 12

Bench Press

20kg - 3 x 10

[will go back up next week as have dropped from 36]

Pec Dec

40kg - 3 x 8

Incline Flyes

2.5s - 4 x 20+ reps

Tri Rope Pulldowns

4 x 25s

Machine Dips - 20kgs each arm

3 x 12s

Bench Dips BW

3 x 12-10

Cardio x 15 mins then had to dash


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> thats a lie and you know it...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> never to shocked to speak :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


 :whistling:  :whistling:

methinks the lady doth protest too much ..........


----------



## Gym Bunny

WRT said:


> The patch is because I missed her mouth:whistling:  :innocent:


No no no...If you are going down that route you should say it was an angry pirate and therefore deliberate.



clairey.h said:


> I think it was bite related, but fetish related sounds ssooooo better lol












A mosquito bit me on the eyelid and it swelled up and I had the patch to stop me scratching....and of course all my mates here are as mature as me so decorated it.

I had great fun jumping out at people are going ARRRRRRRRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!

:lol:


----------



## clairey.h

I was getting confudelled reading you sets then I thought you did 4 sets of 25kg rope pull down......I was feeling very weak


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I was getting confudelled reading you sets then I thought you did 4 sets of 25kg rope pull down......I was feeling very weak


oh no lady - I forgot to post my weight on it ....twas 10 and 20kgs I did them on :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

still dont feel any better...........I did chest and tris today, straight bar pull down was 17.5 kg, rope pull down was 15kg overhead rope was 7.5kg (I cant get it over my head without falling backwards if I go any heavier...)

so still feeling weak, and girly.........


----------



## Gym Bunny

clairey.h said:


> still dont feel any better...........I did chest and tris today, straight bar pull down was 17.5 kg, rope pull down was 15kg overhead rope was 7.5kg (I cant get it over my head without falling backwards if I go any heavier...)
> 
> so still feeling weak, and girly.........


You have serious shoulder issues. Staying as healthy and in one piece as possible is more important!

My shoulders are weak as pie too, so don't fret. >>>>>HUG<<<<<


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> still dont feel any better...........I did chest and tris today, straight bar pull down was 17.5 kg, rope pull down was 15kg overhead rope was 7.5kg (I cant get it over my head without falling backwards if I go any heavier...)
> 
> so still feeling weak, and girly.........


nothing wrong with being weak and girly - I am learning to accept this ! I cannot compete with the girls in here that lift heavy - just that I do it and that I love it - is enough for me so I stop comparing !

we can look fit though :thumb: & have muscle definition at the same time!

I have come to the realisation that I am never going to be massive and muscular - my body is happy being super lean, boyish, straight up and down or 'well covered' and shapeless - by this I mean fat ...

At the moment, it is neither of these ....and I am fighting for it to remain this way ...and improve further, but it is a constant battle .....

...However ! I dont want huge caps on my delts - I am concentrating on side delts to give the lovely curves at the tops of the arms

I want abs out .....but then again - how long can this be maintained ??? can you have visible abs all of the time ??? How much do you have to sacrifice to achieve that ...

My legs are ok - they will get more defined in time

My boobs - well plastic surgery may provide the answer at some point but this is irrelevant at the moment until the above is achieved ...

I think ...I am being more realistic about my achievements ..which is not to say that my commitment is lessened in any way...nor am I demotivated ..I look better than I ever have ...but I am realising what I can achieve for me, as an individual ! :thumb:

So dont sweat the girlie weights ...mine are girlie too ....it's how we look that counts not what we pull [in the gym, not men]

xxx


----------



## Joshua

> just that I do it and that I love it - is enough for me so I stop comparing !


I could not agree more.

I found that when I stopped trying to compare myself to others around me, I found that I was happier, and more importantly I was competing with myself, which freed me from subconscious limitations imposed by the beliefs of what others could achieve.



> Staying as healthy and in one piece as possible is more important!


Totally agree. Staying injury free, lets you fight another day, and gain in the long term.



> so still feeling weak, and girly..


Have faith that things will come through for you. We all have times when we feel as if our progress is slowed - I often feel that I am going in reverse! The main thing is to have faith, and keep hitting the training. There is a very old Welsh saying that is brought to mind:



> Dyfal donc a dyrr y garreg
> 
> Constant blows will break the stone


All the best,

J


----------



## Jem

thanks for popping in J

you know I love it when you grace me with your presence & I was feeling quite neglected pfft anyone would think you had a real life !!!

xx


----------



## ares1

Jem said:


> nothing wrong with being weak and girly - I am learning to accept this ! I cannot compete with the girls in here that lift heavy - just that I do it and that I love it - is enough for me so I stop comparing !


ahhh but this is t'internet - only last week (whilst i was ill and couldnt train) i squatted 5,000,000kg's (full ROM) :lol: ...

I like youre attitude! :thumb: its best to focus on youre own progress, not how much other people are lifting.

There are loads of people that can lift a lot more than me - but they have been training for longer than i have/different (maybe even better  ) genetics... i can think of loads of excuses :whistling:

it annoys me at times, but then i remember when i first set foot in the gym and could hardly press the bar, so as long as i keep progressing and my strength goes up then one day i will be lifting what they are (except for some of the "freaks" on this forum PMSL:lol


----------



## Jem

CarbWhore said:


> ahhh but this is t'internet - only last week (whilst i was ill and couldnt train) i squatted 5,000,000kg's (full ROM) :lol: ...
> 
> *Funny fooker ! I hear what you're saying but I think I am weak on the old upper body ! *
> 
> I like youre attitude! :thumb: its best to focus on youre own progress, not how much other people are lifting.
> 
> *aah thanks ! I think I just realised this ....perhaps a bit late in the day but never mind *
> 
> There are loads of people that can lift a lot more than me - but they have been training for longer than i have/different (maybe even better  ) genetics... i can think of loads of excuses :whistling:
> 
> *I am a tall lady - this is my excuse - some blokes in the power room commented about how hard the deads must be for me because my legs are long pfft...but actually they have a point - it's harder if you're taller ... *
> 
> *that's why there are so many short ass men on here built like bulldozers* :laugh:
> 
> it annoys me at times, but then i remember when i first set foot in the gym and could hardly press the bar, so as long as i keep progressing and my strength goes up then one day i will be lifting what they are (except for some of the "freaks" on this forum PMSL:lol


 *I know I was constantly getting told to go heavy, get heavier etc etc - now I have relaxed and I actually feel like I work harder and have more doms...especially on chest *

*thanks babe :laugh:*


----------



## defdaz

Yeah we really need to not compare ourselves to others as we're all at different points along our paths. We look at someone who has a great physique and think 'berluddy hell, I'm crap!' where really you might be progressing faster than they did and ultimately may well look better and be stronger (not that that matters!) than them.

Not only that but we all have our individual strengths and weaknesses don't we? It just makes things more interesting 

As long as your lifts are improving or your body fat is going down then you're winning. You're achieving your goals on a daily basis and heading towards those more middle and long term ones.

Wonder who was telling you to go heavy Jem? LOL! :lol:

Anyway, PB's and looking hawter by the day is where it's at, baby!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ares1

Jem said:


> *I know I was constantly getting told to go heavy, get heavier etc etc - now I have relaxed and I actually feel like I work harder and have more doms...especially on chest *
> 
> *thanks babe :laugh:*


Muahahah! Us short **** men have to compensate for our height with "Hench-ness" :lol: its a similar condition to the "napoleon complex" :thumb:


----------



## Jem

CarbWhore said:


> Muahahah! Us short **** men have to compensate for our height with "Hench-ness" :lol: its a similar condition to the "napoleon complex" :thumb:


aah you are a bright little button though aren't you ? I have recognised this condition as well - & it is to be commended :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## driving iron 2

Jem said:


> Hi Col,
> 
> bit of a loony I know - was boring too ....it's all holiday prep though !
> 
> car is being taken away by insurance co.
> 
> it is being deemed undriveable because the window wash bottle is damaged due to the impact on the front wing and the motor which squirts the water [something like that:confused1:] doesnt work and hence it would fail an MOT :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:
> 
> This means that they have to come and bring courtesy car asap rather than in a couple of weeks
> 
> Trust me - had the car for about 12 hours and then all this .....


hi Jem..missed your journal for a couple of days..soz...that is some saga with the car!..training is looking good..mondays session particulary...will be looking forward to new pics...your bum certainly has caused some discussion...all good..keep at it.xxcol


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Yeah we really need to not compare ourselves to others as we're all at different points along our paths. We look at someone who has a great physique and think 'berluddy hell, I'm crap!' where really you might be progressing faster than they did and ultimately may well look better and be stronger (not that that matters!) than them.
> 
> Not only that but we all have our individual strengths and weaknesses don't we? It just makes things more interesting
> 
> As long as your lifts are improving or your body fat is going down then you're winning. You're achieving your goals on a daily basis and heading towards those more middle and long term ones.
> 
> Wonder who was telling you to go heavy Jem? LOL! :lol:
> 
> Anyway, PB's and looking hawter by the day is where it's at, baby!! :thumb: :thumb :


thanks daz - wasnt people in the gym telling me to go heavy though ...more outside influences actually !! and I do think its good to do reps of 6-8 for strength but sometimes I like to do a high rep session to which many hold up the :ban: but whatever I am mixing and mashing it all up and it works for me at the moment. Dieting means that I am not hitting PBs so much but that can wait until I come back as I have said.

Dont think my genetics are that bad ...not brilliant but who knows what you can achieve unless you push the boundaries ..ooh listen to me getting all philosophical ....

Anyway take care and I will see you in the gym soon x



driving iron 2 said:


> hi Jem..missed your journal for a couple of days..soz...that is some saga with the car!..training is looking good..mondays session particulary...will be looking forward to new pics...your bum certainly has caused some discussion...all good..keep at it.xxcol


wondered where you were col ! how ya been ?

thanks - Monday was a good session - I am still in pain ....I think lowering the bench weight and thereby upping the reps has done me the world of good but I was just too ashamed to admit that I was a weakling ....

off to the gym shortly - had yesterday off & did not feel guilty funnily enough....I am just sooo short on energy at the moment

So long as the bum discussion remains in my journal I am happy :whistling:

How are things with you ?

Thanks for stopping in honey

xx


----------



## driving iron 2

snowed under at work babe..missed the site and your journal..internet crack down as well ! so lunchtimes only...boooooooooxxx..things cool training hard as well and feel i am making progress like you.xx take care

Col


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hello Em,

Just saying hi, I liked your post a couple of pages back about just training for yourself and working with what you have rather than working to meet other peoples expectations.

How are your injuries/niggles holding up?


----------



## Jem

WA you have gone gold baby !!!! woohoo

yep no offence to anybody I welcome all help, feedback and constructive criticism - that's why I put myself and my fat ass up here ...but sometimes you get an overload so I am just chilling out a bit and not fretting !

See you have lost some fat there - good going girlie !

I shall put up my totals just before hols - 12th August and hopefully will be good !

Must pop into your journal ....have you revived it yet - I know you have been busy with uni stuff etc etc

Lots love

Emma

xx


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> snowed under at work babe..missed the site and your journal..internet crack down as well ! so lunchtimes only...boooooooooxxx..things cool training hard as well and feel i am making progress like you.xx take care
> 
> Col


thanks darling - so am I - but I just hide until I have sooo much on that I cannot leave it anymore then I cry ...and do it :laugh: true story !

Good keep making progress with that beautiful bod col - tis a glorious thing ! :lol: :lol: :lol:

love

Emma xx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> WA you have gone gold baby !!!! woohoo
> 
> yep no offence to anybody I welcome all help, feedback and constructive criticism - that's why I put myself and my fat ass up here ...but sometimes you get an overload so I am just chilling out a bit and not fretting !
> 
> See you have lost some fat there - good going girlie !
> 
> I shall put up my totals just before hols - 12th August and hopefully will be good !
> 
> Must pop into your journal ....have you revived it yet - I know you have been busy with uni stuff etc etc
> 
> Lots love
> 
> Emma
> 
> xx


Good for you

Yep I lost a little still lots more to go but I am staying positive, it's challenge, I have lost it all before, I'll lose it all again and faster this time too!

I am in the process of bringing it back to life, need to add some more training updates in there - had better do that tonight (WA makes a note to find the tiny scrap of paper with her weight on!)


----------



## ares1

Jem said:


> thanks darling - so am I - but I just hide until I have sooo much on that I cannot leave it anymore then I cry ...and do it :laugh: true story!


LOL Same with me but i dont cry, I always leave stuff to the last minute... Either my jobs really easy or the other guys are missing a trick in time management  ...

Jus noticed :crying: Whats happened to the sig ?


----------



## Jem

CarbWhore said:


> LOL Same with me but i dont cry, I always leave stuff to the last minute... Either my jobs really easy or the other guys are missing a trick in time management  ...
> 
> Jus noticed :crying: Whats happened to the sig ?


....I am waiting for someone to notice that for vast amounts of time I do sod all - I keep waiting for the letter ....but when the work is on, it's well fookin stressful so I am sure this is why they pay me what they pay me :thumb:

Claire asked me to remove it as she was sick of being a bimbo esp in relation to pooh removal ....she is such a spoil sport ..... :tongue:

Still another will pop up in time....so far I have quoted zeus & claire - it could be you next ....:laugh:


----------



## ares1

Jem said:


> ....I am waiting for someone to notice that for vast amounts of time I do sod all - I keep waiting for the letter ....but when the work is on, it's well fookin stressful so I am sure this is why they pay me what they pay me :thumb:
> 
> Claire asked me to remove it as she was sick of being a bimbo esp in relation to pooh removal ....she is such a spoil sport ..... :tongue:
> 
> Still another will pop up in time....so far I have quoted zeus & claire - it could be you next ....:laugh:


LOL - similar to me... what do you do?

muahaha - im sure i will come out with a bimbo comment sooner or later... its a frequent occurance in the "real world" :lol:


----------



## Jem

CarbWhore said:


> LOL - similar to me... what do you do?
> 
> muahaha - im sure i will come out with a bimbo comment sooner or later... its a frequent occurance in the "real world" :lol:


erm I write bids for ICT tenders for the Building Schools for the Future [bSF] government programme which is refurbing/rebuilding all secondary schools in the country so I work in consortiums with builders and architects across the country ...bit boring really

Worked in regeneration & education before this which was more interesting....

you?

and yes me too, such a bint I am, I do really really silly things ....so I am waiting for your bimbo comment x


----------



## ares1

Jem said:


> erm I write bids for ICT tenders for the Building Schools for the Future [bSF] government programme which is refurbing/rebuilding all secondary schools in the country so I work in consortiums with builders and architects across the country ...bit boring really
> 
> Worked in regeneration & education before this which was more interesting....
> 
> you?
> 
> and yes me too, such a bint I am, I do really really silly things ....so I am waiting for your bimbo comment x


i work in service delivery management for a managed services provider(IT  )- its usually quite quiet thankfully, and yes very boring!

LOL - its harder to be a bimbo on t'internet as i can check everything im saying


----------



## driving iron 2

Jem said:


> thanks darling - so am I - but I just hide until I have sooo much on that I cannot leave it anymore then I cry ...and do it :laugh: true story !
> 
> Good keep making progress with that beautiful bod col - tis a glorious thing ! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> love
> 
> Emma xx


Hi Emma..i was spied on at work...must have noticed my perving over someones lush pics! wonder whos:whistling:..thanks for the compliments,,getting there..like you doing it for myself but will take all the praise if it comes..lol...stick at it..looking great and love the journal..my only subscription so far ill have you know:thumb:..x Col


----------



## jw007

My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.


----------



## Jem

jw007 said:


> My advice would be to read everyone's posts, not the childish insults but the substance.. the actual training related information and draw your own conclusions as to what you feel is correct.


Plagiarist :whistling: ......


----------



## Jem

CarbWhore said:


> i work in service delivery management for a managed services provider(IT  )- its usually quite quiet thankfully, and yes very boring!
> 
> LOL - its harder to be a bimbo on t'internet as i can check everything im saying


as boring as mine then :whistling: ....

no, I still manage to be a bimbo online as well I think ...at some point I will say something really stupid, guaranteed but hey I'm a genius, cannot have common sense as well.....


----------



## defdaz

... and don't forget your little 'moments' too PMSL


----------



## Tommy10

Quack, Quack... PuddleDuck...


----------



## Jacko89

puddleducks out playing in the puddles...ducks loves puddles don't you know...


----------



## ares1

Jem said:


> as boring as mine then :whistling: ....
> 
> no, I still manage to be a bimbo online as well I think ...at some point I will say something really stupid, guaranteed but hey I'm a genius, cannot have common sense as well.....


LOL - ever wonder why common sense is called common? :lol:


----------



## Jem

funny ....

not got time to chat ...going out to a birthday party

did

treadmill run 65 mins 5k run + 500m sprints

stepper hill climb 24 mins


----------



## WRT

Not visited your journal in a while! Just wanna say don't try lose the weight too fast or you'll end up with muscle wastage which isn't good, slow and steady is the way to go


----------



## Jacko89

have a good night jem hope your well hun  catch up with ya sunday if your online x


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> Quack, Quack... PuddleDuck...





Harry Jack said:


> puddleducks out playing in the puddles...ducks loves puddles don't you know...


How did you guess....and yes it twas absolutely peeing it down yesterday in the little old midlands but I did not care because I was in my brand new hire car clocking up the miles driving here there and everywhere feeling rich with my 09 plate :thumb:


----------



## Jem

CarbWhore said:


> LOL - ever wonder why common sense is called common? :lol:


you are sooooo right sweetie  so glad you pointed it out...after all who wants that right , everyone has it ....

so glad I'm a bimbo :confused1:  :confused1:



WRT said:


> Not visited your journal in a while! Just wanna say don't try lose the weight too fast or you'll end up with muscle wastage which isn't good, slow and steady is the way to go


erm bit deep Tom, just for holiday darling ....that's all - dont really want to lose it at all tbh as I am a size 12 and this is the way I want to stay but just that thing of stomach being flatter and wanting to eat 'real' food on holiday ......gotta just drop that bit extra ....

thanks for popping in though


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> have a good night jem hope your well hun  catch up with ya sunday if your online x


was pants - was like the twilight zone ...erm nope...strike that ...it was a timewarp to the '80's with old grannys and auntys who had no teeth attempting to chew on fat & gristle in the sausage rolls & men wearing jeans like the ones I wore when I was into Neneh Cherry and Dollar sign pendants .......

When S Club 'Reach' came on and 2 birds in lycra white dresses which were too tight over fat bellies and far too cheap to wear as attire, got up to dance with their corned beef legs ....I had to leave...

Went for an indian [meal not man] ...which was much nicer than standing around like a tit in a trance listening to disco musak ....

No hangover, bit of meal cheating but not bad all in all.... :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> funny ....
> 
> not got time to chat ...going out to a birthday party
> 
> did
> 
> treadmill run 65 mins 5k run + 500m sprints
> 
> stepper hill climb 24 mins


sheesh you really are going for it, i wont be chasing you any more:lol:

your making great progress hun keep it up

:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

I get tired just reading the training you do! Congrats on the weight loss babe!

Happy Hangover! Taurine helps


----------



## Dsahna

Tools jem tools,the iron is to you what the hammer and nail is to the humble carpenter. 

With focus and tools our friend builds elaborate and sturdy works of art.

The overall finesse of these furnishings depends greatly on the quality of raw materials used(chicken,beef and other crap to you jem:thumb

YOU are this carpenter babe,but with TOOLS:wink: and FOCUS:thumbup1: you build your physique into its own work of art.

Keep tools and focus close to your heart girl,youve nearly finished your oak chest of drawers,why give up now mate,theres only the final coat of polish to apply.

NOW APPLY IT:thumb:

Ha ha ha ha

seriously though ,youve made real changes to your physique jem,you look great keep it up x x


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> sheesh you really are going for it, i wont be chasing you any more:lol:
> 
> your making great progress hun keep it up
> 
> :thumb:


Told you, you would never catch me - I am a slippery little number

Thanks Ry :laugh:



Gym Bunny said:


> I get tired just reading the training you do! Congrats on the weight loss babe!
> 
> Happy Hangover! Taurine helps


Oh Lys - now read it this time - I was a good girl and hence I have no hangover ......thanks re weight loss - tis just for holiday ...will go back on after the fortnight guaranteed which I dont mind because then I can concentrate on muscle



Dsahna said:


> Tools jem tools,the iron is to you what the hammer and nail is to the humble carpenter.
> 
> With focus and tools our friend builds elaborate and sturdy works of art.
> 
> The overall finesse of these furnishings depends greatly on the quality of raw materials used(chicken,beef and other crap to you jem:thumb
> 
> YOU are this carpenter babe,but with TOOLS:wink: and FOCUS:thumbup1: you build your physique into its own work of art.
> 
> Keep tools and focus close to your heart girl,youve nearly finished your oak chest of drawers,why give up now mate,theres only the final coat of polish to apply.
> 
> NOW APPLY IT:thumb:
> 
> Ha ha ha ha
> 
> seriously though ,youve made real changes to your physique jem,you look great keep it up x x


dont you fookin start with that bollox as well....fook me - this natty thing must be catching and JW is passing it onto everybody - tis spreading like a virus into all the journals ....

You keep yer feckin tools to yourself Dan .... :whistling:

Erm yep glad you got it all off yer little chestie anyway ....er thanks x


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> God, I've got visions of the birthday party I am going to tonight being EXACTLY like that! Even down to the Musak and the white lycra dresses stretched tight over fat bellies......but the great news is that it won't be my belly its stretched over LOL
> 
> Glad to see you are working hard but sensibly Jem. Hope you enjoy your holiday!


Hmm enjoy it then Janet ! Good things going on in your world as well I see - little media starlet in the making

Going great guns ! xx


----------



## Dsahna

Ive got a journal you know:thumb:

You forget:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Ive got a journal you know:thumb:
> 
> You forget:whistling:


I know its full of bollox as well.... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> having a good weekend spammer......?


yep great, how about you spanner ! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> not bad..very chilled out.ment to be training but the melanotan i did earlier is making me tired i think


Huh ? It makes me super horny !!!! Love the stuff

Have another course to start next week woo hoo :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

chilisi said:


> not bad..very chilled out.ment to be training but the melanotan i did earlier is making me tired i think





Jem said:


> Huh ? It makes me super horny !!!! Love the stuff
> 
> Have another course to start next week woo hoo :thumb:


It makes me super energetic! Like bouncing off the walls energetic on no carbs.


----------



## Robsta

Jem said:


> Huh ? It makes me super horny !!!! Love the stuff
> 
> Have another course to start next week woo hoo :thumb:


lol...it makes claire super ill...... :lol:


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> lol...it makes claire super ill...... :lol:


*Nope that's the Rohypnol you are mixing it with Rob *


----------



## Gym Bunny

chilisi said:


> look who turns up when willy's are mentioned... :lol:


Who? :innocent:

I'll have you know I haven't had a libido for the last 2 weeks due to the retarded lack of carbs in my life. Today the MT2 sides kicked in. HORRAY! :bounce:


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> funny you should say that as my willy has been wanting to break out of my jeans all day since the injection :confused1:


ahem....oh erm yes that's the MT2 talking :thumb:



Gym Bunny said:


> Who? :innocent:
> 
> I'll have you know I haven't had a libido for the last 2 weeks due to the retarded lack of carbs in my life. Today the MT2 sides kicked in. HORRAY! :bounce:


well hello AL ....here comes the bunny


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> ok then ill let you off
> 
> its talking loud and proud i must say..!


dont waste it then ....find yer woman quick


----------



## Gym Bunny

chilisi said:


> ha ha thats the hard part..being single and horny is like being on a dessert island with no food..!


Ain't that the truth.....tho there's plenty of fish in the sea. :lol:


----------



## Jem

I assumed you were married chills - sorry hon - you said you were going out shopping one day

that = gay or being dragged out by the other half in my world !!!


----------



## clairey.h

Robsta said:


> lol...it makes claire super ill......


does it not make anyone else feel that ill, I have to take it before bed, and as soon as its done I can feel a wave of sickness flowing up my body, its then a case of please go to sleep, please just go to sleep.... :crying: :crying:

the next day though its all good:wink: :wink: :blush:



Jem said:


> *Nope that's the Rohypnol you are mixing it with Rob *


lmao.......as said before that would require the oh so alpha male to cook or even get me a drink.......... :lol: :lol: :lol:

how are you doing anyhows  did the party do the ymca as well, thats when you know its going wrong:lol: :lol:

I can walk for the first time since friday morning. Ive had bad legs before but never that bad, think it was because I skipped the streching and just skipped out of the gym in a sweaty hurry.....never ever again

took my daughter to get her ears pierced yesterday, thought I was going to faint all she said was ow.......bless

will have to arrange a night when you are free to come and taste the sunny delights of bedfordshire :lol: :lol: :lol:

off to buy some beef to cook stew and dumplings for dinner

just realised have spammed your journal......never mind sorry :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

My journal is here to be spammed !!! esp by you sweetheart !

Good so he found a customer that he managed not to scare off ....did he get more than the original asking price ?

Oh goodie we are rich  Right I am getting in the car .... :tongue:

I am pleased you are ok for money for a bit - being as he is such a big fookin stud perhaps he should be off out selling his body for a bit ....could earn a few pence at least.

Of course your's is a temple and therefore sacred.

Good re the legs you must have worked really hard - I am doing my legs today with some chap from the gym who is a Roman Wrestler [i do pick them] - he asked me yesterday if he could train with me sometime and I am a nice girl so I said no problem .....wondering what I have got myself into now

Did my daughter's ears when she was 6 months due to pressure from the dad's side - I thought she was far too young to be put in pain for vanity' sake but honestly it was the best thing I did - she hasnt had any problems with her ears and all her friends are now at that age where they are getting them done & they are all getting infections etc etc ....

Hope my hol is not cancelled due to swine flu - they are talking about it on the news :confused1: :cursing: :confused1:

Still all that money would go back in my bank account - I would be loaded as well :bounce:

Gotta PM to send at some point as well

xxxx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> My journal is here to be spammed !!! esp by you sweetheart ! *ahhhhh thank you.....*
> 
> Good so he found a customer that he managed not to scare off ....did he get more than the original asking price ? *he got a bit more for what he sold if for originally, but after paying of a loan paying back mates getting out of the overdraft and keeping some to get a new car...its all gone, but he does have a weeks work next week...so its looking up...........i hope lol*
> 
> Oh goodie we are rich  Right I am getting in the car .... :tongue:
> 
> I am pleased you are ok for money for a bit - being as he is such a big fookin stud perhaps he should be off out selling his body for a bit ....could earn a few pence at least. *ever week he pics up the job paper and every week he says*
> 
> *'you kow I could be a male escort'and every week he gets something thrown at his head * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> Of course your's is a temple and therefore sacred.
> 
> Good re the legs you must have worked really hard - I am doing my legs today with some chap from the gym who is a Roman Wrestler *pmsl wtf* [i do pick them] - he asked me yesterday if he could train with me sometime and I am a nice girl so I said no problem .....wondering what I have got myself into now *be sure to fill me in later............lol*
> 
> Did my daughter's ears when she was 6 months due to pressure from the dad's side - I thought she was far too young to be put in pain for vanity' sake but honestly it was the best thing I did *emily is nearly five and it was all her idea else I wouldnt have done it, but I was a scaredy cat when i had mine done and didnt get it done until I was 16...thats after 2 failed attempts of sitting in the chair and wimping out at 8 and 10.....lol* - she hasnt had any problems with her ears and all her friends are now at that age where they are getting them done & they are all getting infections etc etc ....
> 
> Hope my hol is not cancelled due to swine flu - they are talking about it on the news :confused1: :cursing: :confused1: * oh bless I hope not.....jem needs a holiday for all her hard work..........*
> 
> Still all that money would go back in my bank account - I would be loaded as well :bounce:
> 
> Gotta PM to send at some point as well *sounds juicy make sure you do!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> xxxx


have got to go now.....will catch up with you later.........need to buy suet


----------



## Jem

OMG you are such a domesticated Goddess ........


----------



## clairey.h

just call me nigella................but a thinner version lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> just call me nigella................but a thinner version lol


erm I cannot stand the woman - think she is a right greedy bloater - she akes me feel nauseous ....shall not be calling you Nigella - & what sort of a contrived name is that anyway.....daughter to Nigel Lawson [i met him btw ...lucky me]

Go and cook then you housewifely woman .....I have some reggae reggae chicken fillets and wholegrain rice to look forward to ....

PM incoming xxx


----------



## Gym Bunny

Nigella is a name that means "we wanted a boy, we were going to call him Nigel. Let's give our daughter a crippling inferiority complex by just feminising nigel"


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Nigella is a name that means "we wanted a boy, we were going to call him Nigel. Let's give our daughter a crippling inferiority complex by just feminising nigel"


spot on baby :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> spot on baby :thumb:


Ohhhh yeah! I went shopping last night and found the most amazing bikini but they sell the top and bottoms seperately and were out of the top part. :ban:

Now trying to track down a shop where I can get the top. :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Ohhhh yeah! I went shopping last night and found the most amazing bikini but they sell the top and bottoms seperately and were out of the top part. :ban:
> 
> Now trying to track down a shop where I can get the top. :bounce:


You could go topless..........when do you go to exotic parts anyway ????


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> You could go topless..........when do you go to exotic parts anyway ????


 Yeah......and then again maybe not, plus it is nice to have some support for the twins, even in their smaller state.

Off on the 2nd! Cannot wait!


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah......and then again maybe not, plus it is nice to have some support for the twins, even in their smaller state.
> 
> Off on the 2nd! Cannot wait!


OMG that is a whole 10 days before moi ! and tis for 3 or 4 weeks you are going ?

I know what you mean about ...well maybe not support [i am moving into a 34 cup :ban: ] but covering them anyway .....esp in Egypt :tongue:

I will at certain places though ....cannot have stripes ffs ! and there is only nipple needs covering anyway now !

PM being done in a moment


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> OMG that is a whole 10 days before moi ! and tis for 3 or 4 weeks you are going ?
> 
> I know what you mean about ...well maybe not support [i am moving into a 34 cup :ban: ] but covering them anyway .....esp in Egypt :tongue:
> 
> I will at certain places though ....cannot have stripes ffs ! and there is only nipple needs covering anyway now !
> 
> PM being done in a moment


Hooooray for holidays! Well actually I am in Corsica working for the first 2 weeks of August, which will be extremely intense, but very satisfying. Then 2 weeks of holiday. I shall, hike, climb and occasionally lie on the beach and do sweet FA.

I love Egypt but yes, cover them up. Different standards of modesty there mean if you don't you'll get some very, um, precise, offers.

Mine used to be 34E...now 36 B or maybe C. :crying:


----------



## Jem

I will not be hiking, climbing or doing anything more energetic than placing my flag in the sand to request more drinks and mayhaps toodling down to the sea/pool for a dip to cool off. I intend to do one day trip - to Cairo but other events will occur in the evening when it is cool enough to contend with ... oh I cannot wait !!


----------



## Jem

*Saturday *

*
Cardio Only *

500m sprints x 5 and then some more ...treadmill time = 50 mins

[with oneself beasted I felt like vomiting]

24 mins stepper hill climb - highest intensity

5 mins rower [got bored & was starving]

Total = 79 mins

Legs today !!!!


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> I will not be hiking, climbing or doing anything more energetic than placing my flag in the sand to request more drinks and mayhaps toodling down to the sea/pool for a dip to cool off. I intend to do one day trip - to Cairo but other events will occur in the evening when it is cool enough to contend with ... oh I cannot wait !!


Room for a littlun in your suitcase?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> Room for a littlun in your suitcase?!?!?!?!?!


what and get rid of some of my bikinis :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> what and get rid of some of my bikinis :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:


I was gunna say preferably near the bikinis but i could hold them if you like.... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> I was gunna say preferably near the bikinis but i could hold them if you like.... :whistling:


pmsl you sound like gollum :lol:


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> pmsl you sound like gollum :lol:


Gollum aint got sh1t on me... h34r:


----------



## Jacko89

Greekgoddess said:


> Ha ha.....Gollum.....MY P R E C I O U S!!!!


haha the my precious bit makes me sound like a psycho stalker freak lmao


----------



## defdaz

Jemster! Love the new avvy, fabulous darling!

I'm joining up at Ironworks tomorrow :thumb: , can't wait!


----------



## WRT

Oh Jem you look amazonian in your new avvy, shexi:whistling:


----------



## LittleChris

Yeah, I have saved your most recent batch of photos to computer :thumb:


----------



## stephy

Jem said:


> *Saturday *
> 
> *Cardio Only *
> 
> 500m sprints x 5 and then some more ...treadmill time = 50 mins
> 
> [with oneself beasted I felt like vomiting]
> 
> 24 mins stepper hill climb - highest intensity
> 
> 5 mins rower [got bored & was starving]
> 
> Total = 79 mins
> 
> Legs today !!!!


 Thats alotta cardio  i always get bored on the rower!


----------



## Joshua

Jem, what art thou doing with regard to your food around the workout these days. IIRC we had a chat about protein only shakes and protein+carb shakes, and I was wondering if you had a chance to try different approaches?

All the best,

J


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Jemster! Love the new avvy, fabulous darling!
> 
> I'm joining up at Ironworks tomorrow :thumb: , can't wait!


thanks Dax - Oh when are you training then ? did you join ? 



WRT said:


> Oh Jem you look amazonian in your new avvy, shexi:whistling:


Why thankyou shweeetie much appreciated :laugh:



LittleChris said:


> Yeah, I have saved your most recent batch of photos to computer :thumb:


OMG p!ss taker .....I hope anyway ... :confused1:


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> Thats alotta cardio  i always get bored on the rower!


I dont think you need masses though Steph - you are very lean arent you ? Nice avi btw !

thanks for popping in - hope you are ok and the training is on track

speak soon

Emma

x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Jem,

I love your new avvi and pics - you're doing very well!! You're going to look great on holiday! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Jem, what art thou doing with regard to your food around the workout these days. IIRC we had a chat about protein only shakes and protein+carb shakes, and I was wondering if you had a chance to try different approaches?
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


Hi Lovely,

One is struggling to fit it all in ...quite frankly!

Diet is ok actually - probably too strong a reliance on protein shakes and quark and not enough chicken ...but just been shopping so it's all gonna change baby !

I have protein shake before training with banana and post workout is propep + prorecover [CNP] - 1 scoop of each in water with caffeine [as we discussed] and BCAAs.

Have lucozade with training then switch to water ...

Still not had electrolytes with water as dehydration sachets I had were past expiry ! & no natural Himalayan salt in sainsburys. I only remember these things at certain points ...never when I am in the relevant shops so bear with me :laugh:

Any other suggestions are [as you know] more than welcome

Still not getting past that 90 min cardio sticking point without feeling nauseous due to severe hunger ....being as this is the only time of the day I have an appetite it is hard to ignore :whistling:

Cheers Special One xx


----------



## robisco11

how come you have pro pep and pro recover in a mix? is this just to keep an eye on your carbs or is there some secret behind it lol


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning Jem,
> 
> I love your new avvi and pics - you're doing very well!! You're going to look great on holiday! :thumb:


Morning WA - you just slipped in there whilst I was replying to J  - how are you babes ? are things any better now ? are you going to get to the Oct Notts UKBFF show ? :thumbup1:

xx


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> how come you have pro pep and pro recover in a mix? is this just to keep an eye on your carbs or is there some secret behind it lol


one of the BBers at the gym told me to have it actually - you get your carbs pwo and because proRecover is a bit naff tasting - it tastes better with the Pro Pep

I have strawberry and vanilla mixed together - yummmm

although I am leaning towards all things chocolate lately - never been my thang before so wondering what is going on with this craving .....want choc milkshake not actual chocolate ......def not pregnant before anyone suggests such a horrific thing :lol:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> how come you have pro pep and pro recover in a mix? is this just to keep an eye on your carbs or is there some secret behind it lol


cute avi Rob is that you in Spain ??? with your suntan ...  :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> one of the BBers at the gym told me to have it actually - you get your carbs pwo and because proRecover is a bit naff tasting - it tastes better with the Pro Pep
> 
> I have strawberry and vanilla mixed together - yummmm
> 
> although I am leaning towards all things chocolate lately - never been my thang before so wondering what is going on with this craving .....want choc milkshake not actual chocolate ......def not pregnant before anyone suggests such a horrific thing :lol:


ahh fair play. Tbh though i love the taste of pro recover. The choc can be a bit sweet like but thats how i like it!



Jem said:


> cute avi Rob is that you in Spain ??? with your suntan ...  :thumb:


it sure is! Cant really see me properly, but im repping bodybuildingwarehouse with my shirt  (if anyone from there reads this, post us some freebies:thumbup1


----------



## stephy

Jem said:


> I dont think you need masses though Steph - you are very lean arent you ? Nice avi btw !
> 
> thanks for popping in - hope you are ok and the training is on track
> 
> speak soon
> 
> Emma
> 
> x


 Thank you, ditto to you 

No not at all, im small on my top half but really quite fatty on my bottom half, i used to do loads of cardio just cos i loved all the aerobics classes at my gym but since stopping them ive been getting in better shape, strangely. Im tryna read through loads of journals see if theres any tips its takin me ages haha


----------



## robisco11

stephy said:


> Thank you, ditto to you
> 
> No not at all, im small on my top half but really quite fatty on my bottom half, i used to do loads of cardio just cos i loved all the aerobics classes at my gym but since stopping them ive been getting in better shape, strangely. Im tryna read through loads of journals see if theres any tips its takin me ages haha


get your own journal going :bounce:

yet another one for me to try and keep up with!


----------



## Jem

*Sunday *

*
Legs and Back [glutton for punishment] *

Was planning on going light on legs as had 2 days of 500m sprint sessions behind me and my legs were feeling it :whistling:

However I had said I would train with the wrester for a change so felt like I had to put a bit of effort in at least !

Felt good to be squatting with weight again though - due to back probs I had been just using the bar ....did 50's last week I think but I was not willing to go as low as I should so did not really count them ....

This week was nice and low on the 40's - I can now start to build this back up to 60 hopefully and beyond !

Nice to work with a partner for a change having worked on my own for a while .... but I like to be the boss I think ...not very good at following someone else ....

Still will do shoulders with him sometime this week ...

Leg Ext

40kg x 2 sets [15s]

50kg x 3 sets [10s]

Leg Press

40kg warm up = 25

80kg x2 of 10 reps

120kg x 1 of 5 reps

Squats

Oly Bar warm up x 20

40kg - 3 x 12-15's

Hack Squats

40kg - 3 x 12's [slowly dying]

SLDL

30kg - 1 x 15

40kg - 2 x 12 *[PB]*

Lying Leg Curl

40kg - 3 x 8-10

Seated Leg Curls

35kg - 3 x various [tons actually]

Big Seated Back Machine that you stack plates on 2 seperate arms and pull :confused1: :confused1: Rear delts ?

20kg

25kg

35kg each arm *OMG PB* x 8

Hammer Row [lats]

20kg each arm - 3 x countless

Another Seated Back Machine for rear delts

40kg - 3 x 6-10


----------



## defdaz

PB's, yay! 

Yep, you were the boss when I trained with you too lol. :lol:

I'm going this afternoon Em, can't wait! x


----------



## robisco11

defdaz said:


> PB's, yay!
> 
> Yep, you were the boss when I trained with you too lol. :lol:
> 
> I'm going this afternoon Em, can't wait! x


come on Daz. Man up :whistling: next time you show her who'sboss!!!!


----------



## defdaz

PMSL!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm good, everyone seems to be doing remakably well all things considered which is a relief - the Uncle physically is doing well, it will take time before we can tell how he is emotionally coping but all is as well as can be expected and you can't ask for more than that! 

I shall not be up on stage but if I have the money to get there then I will be, it'll be nice to meet some more UKM peeps.


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> Thank you, ditto to you
> 
> No not at all, im small on my top half but really quite fatty on my bottom half, i used to do loads of cardio just cos i loved all the aerobics classes at my gym but since stopping them ive been getting in better shape, strangely. Im tryna read through loads of journals see if theres any tips its takin me ages haha


Yep the aerobics is sh!t tbh - you will never lose it that way ! Seen how many fat people there are in aerobics classes that have been going to the same lesson for 10 yrs ....well I have always found this to be the case ....

OMG - good luck with that then - journals are a nightmare to plough through !

Elfin Tan gives great lady advice - but be warned she does love to analyse a diet and is v specific so weights etc of what you are eating - provide her with this and she is grand !!!

What did you need to know ???

Have a look at V for Victory's new journal as well - this is fresh, shiny and clean so any sessions are untainted and well laid out ....



defdaz said:


> PB's, yay!
> 
> Yep, you were the boss when I trained with you too lol. :lol:
> 
> I'm going this afternoon Em, can't wait! x


What time you there hun ? I am working [ :whistling: ] well trying to, and once done will come over [in my shiny new car!]



robisco11 said:


> come on Daz. Man up :whistling: next time you show her who'sboss!!!!


He is scared :thumb:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm good, everyone seems to be doing remakably well all things considered which is a relief - the Uncle physically is doing well, it will take time before we can tell how he is emotionally coping but all is as well as can be expected and you can't ask for more than that!
> 
> I shall not be up on stage but if I have the money to get there then I will be, it'll be nice to meet some more UKM peeps.


Great stuff WA - glad to hear it hun !

No really try and get to this one - there will be a lot of UKMers there this time ....I am even thinking of travelling on my own tbh :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Woohoo, new car!! What did you get?

I'll be there about 1ish, can't remember whether I'm training back and biceps or CDT! See you there hopefully dimples!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm getting my last proper pay cheque next month and I'm finding that pretty scary - I am Ebaying like no ones business so once I have my laptop bought I'll use the rest of the money I make on there purely for fun! Ha I counted up last night and I have 113 things to sell!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Woohoo, new car!! What did you get?
> 
> I'll be there about 1ish, can't remember whether I'm training back and biceps or CDT! See you there hopefully dimples!


Got hire car at the moment which is 09 plate god I feel rich !!!

Hire car because the first day of having my new car some plum pulled out of the junction without looking and little old me was toodling along happy as larry along the main road listening to Lady Gaga when I espied him racing towards me .....it was like a slo-mo sketch honest !

I was out the window, shouting NOOOOOOOOO and braking to lessen the impact ........tw*t hit me anyway.

Still I was all dressed up and hair was done and so I charmed him [or tried to anyway ] and he admitted liability there and then ...he wanted to pay cash until he realised the cost of replacing the front wing .....going thorugh insurance now ...

Ok I will be there soon I think ...if I get to do some work ....


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I'm getting my last proper pay cheque next month and I'm finding that pretty scary - I am Ebaying like no ones business so once I have my laptop bought I'll use the rest of the money I make on there purely for fun! Ha I counted up last night and I have 113 things to sell!


OMG anything nice ??? 113 things

I dread to think of the amount of stuff I could sell - all my clothes could go as they are too big ....well what if I turn into a heifer though ... :lol:

Scary stuff leaving a job....lack of mone just depresses me ...I dont know how folk cope - I have been there believe me ....we had it really bad at one point ...never going there again


----------



## LittleChris

I will buy some of your clothes.... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Ok so here are some pre holiday pics !









they are bigger in profile for some reason...not sure why small will edit


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Ok so here are some pre holiday pics !
> 
> they are bigger in profile for some reason...not sure why small will edit


wow your making great progress Jem well done:thumbup1:

P.S see i do pop into your journal now and then :tongue:


----------



## Jem

resized i hope....

now you can see what I have to work with and what I have to work on ....legs are ok I think, coming along fine, top is a bit pathetic really - now that have stripped down a bit I have got a bit bony re clavicle showing etc which I dont particularly like but you cannot pick and choose...

Face is very thin as is neck, boobs are gone ...

Stomach - well there is it - in it's wrinkly glory ...needs tightening and I dont know if any amount of work is going to do this ....adopt kids ...dont give birth !


----------



## ryoken

OMG its suddenly got all hot im gonna faint,my BP has gone through the roof, geese i need to lie down,

well done Jem your gonna look smashing sunning it up on your holiday:thumb:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> OMG its suddenly got all hot im gonna faint,my BP has gone through the roof, geese i need to lie down,
> 
> well done Jem your gonna look smashing sunning it up on your holiday:thumb:


thanks Ry - I have stopped posting pics now !

your comments are appreciated - tis quite a scary thing to expose yourself in such a public way - all in the name of progress ........

xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

Greekgoddess said:


> Just had to send my husband to wipe his face..he was drooling at your pics looking over my shoulder lol
> 
> I can see amazing improvements in your body Jem, and I am not one to bull**** you or anyone else for that matter. Your abs look great in the second to the last pic...why? because you are not arching your back too much and sticking your pelvis forward on it. There is nothing wrong with them at all, it was your body positioning (I know its not easy to take the photo yourself...I fell over trying to take a pic of my own bum ha ha).
> 
> Your legs have improved so much! The definition is starting to come and there is separation showing at the back of your legs. You are looking much better than you give yourself credit for.
> 
> Managed to get through the assessment for the comp with my mentor this morning and its good news, in fact, very very good news. Very close to comp conditioning and still have five weeks to go. This is looking very promising for me.


I can only second what Janet says here. I think you are hung up about your stomach (I know I am about mine). Your legs, as I have said before, blow me away! :rockon:


----------



## VforVictory

Greekgoddess said:


> Just had to send my husband to wipe his face..he was drooling at your pics looking over my shoulder lol
> 
> I can see amazing improvements in your body Jem, and I am not one to bull**** you or anyone else for that matter. Your abs look great in the second to the last pic...why? because you are not arching your back too much and sticking your pelvis forward on it. There is nothing wrong with them at all, it was your body positioning (I know its not easy to take the photo yourself...I fell over trying to take a pic of my own bum ha ha).
> 
> *Your legs have improved so much!* *The definition is starting to come and there is separation showing at the back of your legs*. *You are looking much better than you give yourself credit for.*
> 
> Managed to get through the assessment for the comp with my mentor this morning and its good news, in fact, very very good news. Very close to comp conditioning and still have five weeks to go. This is looking very promising for me.


I definatly agree with this!

Legs are looking great, and your improving! Keep it up hun, think you have a great attitude toward training which will get you very far

Plus your tan looks amazing!

Think you will have pleased the UK-M males by posting these too!

Nice training session too! Yay for PBs:bounce:


----------



## Jacko89

WTF 1 day again and the thread turns into some sort of porno....so sad looking without a harry in it.....looking hot jem  did i give you my e-mail address for those 'other' pictures?


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> Just had to send my husband to wipe his face..he was drooling at your pics looking over my shoulder lol
> 
> I can see amazing improvements in your body Jem, and I am not one to bull**** you or anyone else for that matter. Your abs look great in the second to the last pic...why? because you are not arching your back too much and sticking your pelvis forward on it. There is nothing wrong with them at all, it was your body positioning (I know its not easy to take the photo yourself...I fell over trying to take a pic of my own bum ha ha).
> 
> Your legs have improved so much! The definition is starting to come and there is separation showing at the back of your legs. You are looking much better than you give yourself credit for.
> 
> Managed to get through the assessment for the comp with my mentor this morning and its good news, in fact, very very good news. Very close to comp conditioning and still have five weeks to go. This is looking very promising for me.


Thanks Janet ...means a lot to get nice comments - I know I have lots of work to do but it's all part of the fun !

Glad to hear things are going great guns for you - well done !!!!



Gym Bunny said:


> I can only second what Janet says here. I think you are hung up about your stomach (I know I am about mine). Your legs, as I have said before, blow me away! :rockon:


Cheers Lys - first pic I have posted of it I think - so I was being brave and it has improved ! half the battle done ...

Legs are getting there too ....just want seperation but still to be a bit feminine - hard balance to achieve I think - just hope I can find the equilibrium and get to a maintenance level with them ....



chilisi said:


> looking hot jem..tan is coming along nicely aswell


thanks chils - just got new course tonight actually - bring on the MT2 fever !


----------



## Jem

VforVictory said:


> I definatly agree with this!
> 
> Legs are looking great, and your improving! Keep it up hun, think you have a great attitude toward training which will get you very far
> 
> Plus your tan looks amazing!
> 
> Think you will have pleased the UK-M males by posting these too!
> 
> Nice training session too! Yay for PBs:bounce:


Thanks V - nice of you to say so - pmsl I did not even notice the tan tbh - I am one of those perma tanned people :ban:so I thought I was looking pale :laugh:



dc55 said:


> Thanks for the new "back splash board" pics:thumb:


erm yep - photographs are a tool to be used to aid progress, focus and concentration and prevent ad hominem attacks



Harry Jack said:


> WTF 1 day again and the thread turns into some sort of porno....so sad looking without a harry in it.....looking hot jem  did i give you my e-mail address for those 'other' pictures?


have to remind me :lol: :lol: thanks Harry ! not porno - progress baby progress pics


----------



## Jacko89

if 'prgoress' is what your calling it lets have some more...hahahahahaha


----------



## Jem

one step at a time .......


----------



## Jacko89

Seriously though emma your looking great! Defaintely see a difference from last time. Get them up side by side though.


----------



## Chris1

Still love ya girl xxx


----------



## Chris1

Feck, didn't even see the photo's.

Looking hot lady! Nothing to worry about there at all


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> Seriously though emma your looking great! Defaintely see a difference from last time. Get them up side by side though.


oh but they are not really comparison shots are they ....totally different - let's leave them on the previous page I think 



windsor81 said:


> Still love ya girl xxx


As much as you love Abba or slightly less - I know I cannot compete :thumb: :thumb : :lol: :laugh:



chilisi said:


> you dont need another course... :lol:
> 
> ive just done my second shot actually.my head,chest and shoulders have gone red :confused1:


I do - dont wanna burn on hols :whistling: [excuses] and yes I did go all red rash - but only down one side and only on first shot of new course - then all is good !!!


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Feck, didn't even see the photo's.
> 
> Looking hot lady! Nothing to worry about there at all


thanks chris - we all have our issues - so yes plenty to worry about  - but so long as the rest of the world dont think they are such glaringly horrible & obvious problems well then I can keep working on them :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## Jem

*Monday *

*
Cardio Only *

Light cardio at that

20 mins x trainer

40 mins walking [pffft yes walking] on treadmill

Honestly I was in pain - and now it's worse....quads esp teardrop omg agony - hams and ass - jeez ....as well as the ankles [bizarre] so yes I walked .....

figured it was better than nothing

tried some new delts equipment out as well but not counting all that ...although there is a bit of an ache ffs

Why does everything hurt all of a sudden ?

No gym today woohoo - leg session I did on Sunday - not sure why it is hurting quite so much this week but hey ho ...a day off will do me good !

and I have DVDs to watch and work to do ....lol at the priorities - dvds then work ...


----------



## IanStu

Just seen your pre-hol pics...you're so sexy...you've got that sort of effortless natural beauty...gonna look so hot by the pool :rockon:


----------



## Jem

God Ian, that is the biggest compliment ....pfft effortless natural beauty ...thanks!


----------



## clairey.h

howdey doodley how are you today missy


----------



## Jem

yeah I get to talk about my holiday again !!!!

I am off to Egypt chils - cannot wait - 12th August which is 3 weeks today and I will be chilling on the beach getting even browner ! 2 weeks all inclusive - I am gonna eat whatever I like and come back like a beached whale ....well ok maybe not all the time but certainly going to relax a bit more !

No gym for the first week at least ...

you off on hols ???

Claire where are you ?? One pm then poof you disappear again......xxx


----------



## Robsta

She's been here there and everywhere spending the money I got from my M3.....she's like a kid in a sweetshop at the minute........

oh yeah....got up this morning and some cheeky cnut had parked an M3 outside my house....same colour, spec everything....I nearly went out and trashed the thing........thoughtless bastad


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> She's been here there and everywhere spending the money I got from my M3.....she's like a kid in a sweetshop at the minute........
> 
> oh yeah....got up this morning and some cheeky cnut had parked an M3 outside my house....same colour, spec everything....I nearly went out and trashed the thing........thoughtless bastad


PMSL - Oh was that your house? ... :whistling: Got it cheap ....£17.5k on ebay - some angry short ass bloke selling it coz he is skint ..... :confused1:

Tell her to check out Asos Outlet - some nice designer stuff in there 

and erm tell her to ease up - she needs some left for when I visit ffs :cursing:


----------



## Jem

*Wednesday *

*
*

*
Delts and Tris *

Lat raises

5kg d/bells

3 of 10s

Military Press

15kg BB

3 x 6's

Reverse Pec Deck

40kg - 3 x 12

50kg - 2 x 8's

Machine Press

20kg

3 x 10s

Another fookin Machine Press thing

20kg

3 x 10

Side delt machine

20kg

3 x 8

Tri Machine Dips

20kg each arm

3 x 12-10

Tri Rope Pull down

20kg

3 x loads

Tri V bar

to fail - many

Skulls

5kg bar - fooked - to fail

Bench Dips

3 x 10

30 mins cardio - running tread - 20 and 10 x trainer ...hungry and bored ...


----------



## driving iron 2

Hi Emma...you not happy today?..lol,,treadmills are boring!...at least you got it done..will all pay off ,you will see..bikini bodx

Col


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> PMSL
> 
> Tell her to check out Asos Outlet - some nice designer stuff in there
> 
> and erm tell her to ease up - she needs some left for when I visit ffs :cursing:


was on there yesterday :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: but ssssshhhhhhhhhh:whistling: :whistling: :innocent: :lol: :lol:

so when are you coming down to grace us then missy :thumb:

I can smell the cocktails now........


----------



## Jem

driving iron 2 said:


> Hi Emma...you not happy today?..lol,,treadmills are boring!...at least you got it done..will all pay off ,you will see..bikini bodx
> 
> Col


thanks Col - just one of those days - I worked harder than I thought on delts I think - I rarely batter them like that ....hurts today ....

Hope it works quicker !!!!

x



clairey.h said:


> was on there yesterday :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: but ssssshhhhhhhhhh:whistling: :whistling: :innocent: :lol: :lol:
> 
> so when are you coming down to grace us then missy :thumb:
> 
> I can smell the cocktails now........


soon - next weekend I think .....

I bought 3 - have sent pics of 2 to you - the other is a daytime one ...xx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> soon - next weekend I think .....
> 
> I bought 3 - have sent pics of 2 to you - the other is a daytime one ...xx


good will give me a week to diet, tan, pluck and preen myself for your arrivel....... :lol: :lol: :lol:

got the pics super sexy :devil2:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> good will give me a week to diet, tan, pluck and preen myself for your arrivel....... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> got the pics super sexy :devil2:


I love you as you are you hairy momma :lol:

Glad you approve !

xxx


----------



## clairey.h

just read that back and for all those filthy minded heathens

NOT THAT TYPE OF PICTURE :lol: :lol: :lol:

off to decorate fairy cakes and jump jump on the trampoline............how long until school starts again :confused1: :confused1:

catch you later


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> just read that back and for all those filthy minded heathens
> 
> NOT THAT TYPE OF PICTURE :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> off to decorate fairy cakes and jump jump on the trampoline............how long until school starts again :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> catch you later


Haha :lol: :lol: she's lying :whistling: :whistling:

Bye honey xxxx


----------



## defdaz

Hi Emma! Hope the holiday prep is going great! You at the gym tomorrow? x


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Hi Emma! Hope the holiday prep is going great! You at the gym tomorrow? x


Hi Daz I am there today - what time you in ....doh will pm you ...


----------



## defdaz

Ah cool, I'm heading off in a bit mate, get there about 11ish but will be there ages as I've started doing Jem-style hour + cardio lol! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

ok will aim to get in for 12 then Daz ...and see you there, I need to do some serious work today !

last night I had 2 gin and tonics and a tia maria and coke as well as a 1/2 baguette - stuck to carrots and cucumber rest of the night though so I suppose I was quite good ....had icecream sunday on Friday though ....with chicken burger and chips before that .........

Lets call them refeed days eh ...probably do me the world of good ............


----------



## defdaz

Haha I love the term 'refeed'  :lol: Sometimes it's really good to get some nice food in - not just for the body but for the mind. :thumb: I had a tub of ben and jerry's friday night... so nice...

See you there, dimples.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Haha I love the term 'refeed'  :lol: Sometimes it's really good to get some nice food in - not just for the body but for the mind. :thumb: I had a tub of ben and jerry's friday night... so nice...
> 
> See you there, dimples.


Why do I always feel so sh!te like I have fooked it all up then ???? everyone else is so blase [no french accents to add on the 'e'] about it....OMG :confused1: :whistling:  ok see you soon - hope I can summon up the energy to do something ...


----------



## defdaz

Oh Jem you're doing so well, the odd bit of nice food really won't affect your progress! I'd wager that it actually helps by giving you some energy for training.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Oh Jem you're doing so well, the odd bit of nice food really won't affect your progress! I'd wager that it actually helps by giving you some energy for training.


Hope so !!!! see you at 12 - what are you training today ?

I have missed legs, chest and back this week :ban:


----------



## Jacko89

Pull your finger out girl! Doesn't really make too much of a difference if you miss a workout out. I'd do legs and chest out of what you've missed out today, superset everything


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> Pull your finger out girl! Doesn't really make too much of a difference if you miss a workout out. I'd do legs and chest out of what you've missed out today, superset everything


Ok chestie and leggies it is then - will con daz into spotting me whether he likes it or not ....


----------



## Jacko89

Thats more like it :thumb:


----------



## Jem

right I am offski - will reply to you when I get back ! wish me luck - got those butterflies again ...I always get them ffs

Oh and I dont mind you trying it on Harry :whistling: feel free ! :tongue:

xx


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> right I am offski - will reply to you when I get back ! wish me luck - got those butterflies again ...I always get them ffs
> 
> Oh and I dont mind you trying it on Harry :whistling: feel free ! :tongue:
> 
> xx


Haha  I wont be on when you get back but i'll be on at some point tomorrow, enjoy the training treacle and the rest of your day . x


----------



## ares1

Back from holiday now and had a chance to scan the last few pages, Looking good in the new pictures:thumb:!

How long till the holiday?


----------



## defdaz

Oops no spots from me... sorry... :crying: I did see you getting some spots off much hunkier guys than me so it all worked out hey! :lol:

When I left I couldn't see you anywhere Emma.. :confused1:


----------



## Jacko89

You think she chickened out? Havn't heard from her yuet or even had her reply to yesterdays PM...


----------



## Robsta

defdaz said:


> Oops no spots from me... sorry... :crying: I did see you getting some spots off much hunkier guys than me so it all worked out hey! :lol:
> 
> When I left I couldn't see you anywhere Emma.. :confused1:


she was in the tanning room getting passed around like a rag doll by the hunkier guys who were spotting her earlier... :lol:


----------



## Jacko89

Robsta said:


> she was in the tanning room getting passed around like a rag doll by the hunkier guys who were spotting her earlier... :lol:


 hahaha loving your work!!!


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> she was in the tanning room getting passed around like a rag doll by the hunkier guys who were spotting her earlier... :lol:


OMG how do you know about the sun bed room - tis a standing joke in my gym .....hmmm:confused1:


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> You think she chickened out? Havn't heard from her yuet or even had her reply to yesterdays PM...


hold your horses - I have been working very hard actually - about to post yesterdays and todays up so ner ner :tongue:



Harry Jack said:


> hahaha loving your work!!!


and dont encourage him neither :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Oops no spots from me... sorry... :crying: I did see you getting some spots off much hunkier guys than me so it all worked out hey! :lol:
> 
> When I left I couldn't see you anywhere Emma.. :confused1:


you neglected me Daz....what's a girl to do :whistling: - was prob in the leg room I fink ....


----------



## Jem

CarbWhore said:


> Back from holiday now and had a chance to scan the last few pages, Looking good in the new pictures:thumb:!
> 
> How long till the holiday?


Was it good and were you looking tick on holiday honey ??? pics perhaps awaiting me in your journal ....hope so !

Thanks CW .....tis 2 weeks on Weds - still need to shed more ....OMG ....


----------



## Jacko89

Haha well i beat you to updating so i win! He wouldn't need encouraging im sure. How you feeling today Em? x


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> Haha well i beat you to updating so i win! He wouldn't need encouraging im sure. How you feeling today Em? x


Fantastic babes - had a really good session - chest and biceps and cardio too .....some would not approve but I enjoyed myself and feel much better for it :thumb: x


----------



## Jem

*Sunday *

*
Legs & cardio *

Leg Ext

40kg warm up set of 20 reps

50kg x 2 [1 set with forced reps at the end - I was kindly [?] helped by Bob] - 10+ reps

60kg x 8 reps

Leg Press

50kg warm up x 20

90kg x 2 of 12 reps

130kg failed and had to be saved &#8230;..

Had a wobble on with legs of jelly &#8230;leg exts forced reps wore me out I think !

Hacks

favourite machine being refurbed so had to use standing hacks machine - other one is slightly different - anyway I am scared of this one whenst on own so did 40 kg reps x 1 set then pussied out and went to do squats

Squats

20kg high reps x 3 sets - ATG

Lying Leg curl

30kg x 3 sets of 8-10

Calf Raise - standing

130kg x 2 sets of 10

Abs

60 mins cardio =

30 mins bursts of sprinting

24 stepper hill programme

6 mins x trainer [could not do more by this point]

Bit weak all in all but I did a lot so feeling a bit better after having 2 days off and feeling guilty


----------



## ares1

Jem said:


> Was it good and were you looking tick on holiday honey ??? pics perhaps awaiting me in your journal ....hope so !
> 
> Thanks CW .....tis 2 weeks on Weds - still need to shed more ....OMG ....


LOL - i actually didnt get very many pictures (im not v.photogenic!) i looked ok, my mum doesnt want me to grow anymore lol :lol: !


----------



## Jem

CarbWhore said:


> LOL - i actually didnt get very many pictures (im not v.photogenic!) i looked ok, my mum doesnt want me to grow anymore lol :lol: !


You have a lovely little face chicken (ahem...and a nice bod)...s'not up to your mum though is it ? she will adjust !!!

The bigger the better I think :laugh:...erm pics necessary


----------



## Jacko89

Looks like a good workout to me hun.

How do you find the leg curl? Such a bad machine. I hate all those hamstring machines, nothing but cramp makers!

That's another thing i want in the gym is a hack machine, that and a preacher bench.


----------



## Jem

*Monday *

*
Chest and Biceps *

Dumbell Press [Flat]

5kgs - 1 x 20

10kgs - 2 x 8

5kgs - 1 x 8

Flyes [Flat]

5kgs - 3 x 15-20

Chest Press Machine

30kgs - 3 x 10-12

Bench press

20kgs 3 x 6-10

...dead by this point anyway

Ez Bar Curls

10kgs - 3 x 10-12

Concentration Curls

5kgs - 3 x various

Preacher curls [single arm]

15kgs - 3 x 4's

then did negatives for 3 x 5's

Cardio - 60 mins

30 mins x trainer

24 mins stepper hill climb

10 mins treadmill cooldown


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> Looks like a good workout to me hun.
> 
> How do you find the leg curl? Such a bad machine. I hate all those hamstring machines, nothing but cramp makers!
> 
> That's another thing i want in the gym is a hack machine, that and a preacher bench.


Hate the seated one - yes gives me terrible cramp and I get my big thighs stuck in it !!! :laugh:

Lying leg curl is ok I suppose - just part of routine ....

Love Hacks !

Was all a bit low tbh but better today - was happy with weights etc

Also just realised that on dbells I have only been counting half the weight :confused1: so all of my weights recorded on dbells should be double ! :thumb:

Todays weights will be correct for once !

x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Oh the envy I have at your access to a Hack squat machine. Chin up babe, holiday time is nearly upon you.


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:
 

> Oh the envy I have at your access to a Hack squat machine. Chin up babe, holiday time is nearly upon you.


erm I am happy - what made you think I wasnt ??? all going great at the moment Lys !

and yes hols nearly here - which means only 2 weeks of dieting left OMG ..... :confused1:


----------



## Robsta

Jem said:


> Also just realised that on dbells I have only been counting half the weight :confused1: so all of my weights recorded on dbells should be double ! :thumb:
> 
> Todays weights will be correct for once !
> 
> x


lmao......you spanner......sounds like something the wife would do... :lol:


----------



## ares1

Jem said:


> You have a lovely little face chicken (ahem...and a nice bod)...s'not up to your mum though is it ? she will adjust !!!
> 
> The bigger the better I think :laugh:...erm pics necessary


ok, ok  ive put a pic up in my journal  ...


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> lmao......you spanner......sounds like something the wife would do... :lol:


that's why she is helplessly attracted to me ....wanna watch out Rob - if she paints her toe nails before Saturday you're in real trouble .... :whistling:



CarbWhore said:


> ok, ok  ive put a pic up in my journal  ...


Ok that's more like it - off I go .....better be good too


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Ms Puddleduck! Just checked out your profile page and pics and you just got 5 wows. 3 from the ladies in my office and 2 from the boys, you'll be much admired on holiday this year x


----------



## Jem

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Jem

I cannot resize the t!ttin things - eyes are feckin hurting now - comes out fookin tiny in the avi and mahoosive on here ......grrrrrrr ....help


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Ms Puddleduck! Just checked out your profile page and pics and you just got 5 wows. 3 from the ladies in my office and 2 from the boys, you'll be much admired on holiday this year x


awww thanks WA - you are too nice ! but I think this is the first time I am noticing actual good progress .....bring on the muscle next :thumb: x



Gainer said:


> the second pic has an interesting angle to it... maybe just my eyes...! anyone else see!?
> 
> Jem Looking GREAT! WELL DONE! **Huge high 5!**


erm god knows - I deleted and tried to resize twice - god only knows what you saw Gainer ......

thanks v much !


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> paste them into paint then resize and save them then try and upload them again


Oh ...I can manage that I think - not now though..eyes gone funny and not healthy to look at yourself for sooo long I dont think


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Cracking shape anyhows! :thumbup:


I think it is a bit of crack actually :laugh: - no you cannot see anything but they are a bit loose perhaps ...tis last years bikini :whistling:


----------



## Jem

yep off in a bit - not sure what to do but something with triceps either delts or back ....then cardio as per usual ....you?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm glad you are noticing it now and seeing what we see, and it tells in your confidence and willingness to post more revealing pics


----------



## Jem

yep would never have posted a bikini pic full frontal this time last month even.....so this is a good sign!


----------



## Chris1

:wub:


----------



## LittleChris

:thumb:

Looks like all the hard work is paying off. Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> :wub:


haha cute ! erm words ?????



LittleChris said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Looks like all the hard work is paying off. Enjoy your holiday.


thanks chris - I actually believe that is a real compliment as opposed to your usual style :whistling: so it means a lot coming from you ...and I thank you for your comment :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

LittleChris said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Looks like all the hard work is paying off. Enjoy your holiday.


Oh are you going on Holiday Jem...you must have forgot to mention it :whistling:


----------



## LittleChris

Jem said:


> haha cute ! erm words ?????
> 
> thanks chris - I actually believe that is a real compliment as opposed to your usual style :whistling: so it means a lot coming from you ...and I thank you for your comment :laugh: :thumb:


I don't give out compliments to make people feel good, only if they are deserved :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Oh are you going on Holiday Jem...you must have forgot to mention it :whistling:


....:lolh yes - must have slipped my mind ....well yes I am off to Egypt as it goes Ian



LittleChris said:


> I don't give out compliments to make people feel good, only if they are deserved :thumbup1:


That's why it was appreciated !


----------



## clairey.h

have looked at the piccies miss, what a huge difference you have made......be proud of yourself ........and I dont know what you are going on abut with your tummy its nearly gone.........


----------



## robisco11

i think you've started a new trend, i vote everyone has an avi of them in their bakini's and for the males amongst us....mankini's!! Dont worry IAN you could pull of the bikini!


----------



## Ak_88

Looking tidy Jem, well done


----------



## clairey.h

dont know what the last message was inbox was full...not now though


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> have looked at the piccies miss, what a huge difference you have made......be proud of yourself ........and I dont know what you are going on abut with your tummy its nearly gone.........


hmmm tis a long and lonely road ....the road to success ....Oh me oh my....thanks babe - I feel a bit better for having taken them - dont wanna look at pics when I get back and hate myself which is what happened last year .... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I am getting excited !!!! 5 more days to go


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> i think you've started a new trend, i vote everyone has an avi of them in their bakini's and for the males amongst us....mankini's!! Dont worry IAN you could pull of the bikini!


erm no not loving the mankini look - but feel free to go for it Rob - go on you little trend setter ...



Ak_88 said:


> Looking tidy Jem, well done


Thanks AK !!! :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

I dont know what to wear....have to dress to impress without looking like im trying to hard and not to be ott for a night out in town.......decisions decisions!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I dont know what to wear....have to dress to impress without looking like im trying to hard and not to be ott for a night out in town.......decisions decisions!!!!!!!!!!


I think I am going to get that dress....I think or may wear a slinky little top with shorts and heels ....one of those 2 for me :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: looking forward to me curry yum


----------



## clairey.h

I just got a ted baker dress, its really simple just black but quite nice, may shorten it and team it with some heels.................

or waiting for two skirts to arrive from topshop, if they are here in time will see what they are like..........

curry cant wait, gonna starve all week just so I can gorge......lol

robs friend owns it so will get looked after.......


----------



## clairey.h

oh and I dont do shorts, unless im in the garden........me legs arnt long enough....


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I just got a ted baker dress, its really simple just black but quite nice, may shorten it and team it with some heels.................
> 
> or waiting for two skirts to arrive from topshop, if they are here in time will see what they are like..........
> 
> curry cant wait, gonna starve all week just so I can gorge......lol
> 
> robs friend owns it so will get looked after.......





clairey.h said:


> oh and I dont do shorts, unless im in the garden........me legs arnt long enough....


OMG if you are buyng new things maybe I should too [lol at the excuses I come up with] depends on whether I can be assed to drive to river island or not really....

I dont like skirts at the mo they are all tulip ones arent they - not tried one on but I have hips [dont need feckin bigger ones that is for sure]


----------



## clairey.h

dont like them ethier...dont spend my time slimming to add 10 pounds with a flippin skirt....lol

I love my dress that I posted a while back the black one, but it is just a bit ott....we will see......


----------



## clairey.h

this one...looks fab on but just to dressy, but then when can I wear it????????? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> View attachment 29041
> 
> 
> this one...looks fab on but just to dressy, but then when can I wear it????????? :confused1:


Not too dressy at all - I would call it almost casual pmsl ....my god - be a bit braver claire - wear that one ffs !!!!


----------



## clairey.h

thats what I said,the last time I went out I put it on and rob loved it but then said

'were only going out for dinner honey, is it not a bit much'

so what can you do, wore jeans instead.....pmsl


----------



## defdaz

Jem!! Wow, looking amazing, dimples! See, those cheat tidbits haven't hurt a bit! Wooohooooooooo! :thumb: :lol:

Two days off from the gym waiting for my legs to stop being sore (damn ironworks for being so good!) and I'm chomping at the bit... can't wait for legs in the morning, bring it!

He didn't want you to wear that dress out to dinner? Rob must be nuts Claire. :confused1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta

clairey.h said:


> View attachment 29041
> 
> 
> this one...looks fab on but just to dressy, but then when can I wear it????????? :confused1:


I agree, I'll buy it for you if it comes with her in it...


----------



## clairey.h

Robsta said:


> I agree, I'll buy it for you if it comes with her in it...


LMAO this just proves how much men pay attention :blink: ......last week I came downstairs in that very dress, to wear when we went to the fish restaurant, you thought it was to dressy, I decided to wear it anyway, but one of the button loops had come undone so needed fixing............

remember yet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

so yes honey thank you, you have already brought me the dress  , and no she didn't come with it, stuck with little ole me I'm afraid:tongue:


----------



## Robsta

I knew...I was only joking,,,obviously.... 

ok i wasn't, but i am a man and it's to be expected.....


----------



## clairey.h

Robsta said:


> I knew...I was only joking,,,obviously....
> 
> ok i wasn't, but i am a man and it's to be expected.....


   wouldnt expect any less honey, its how I get away with buying so many clothes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stephy

you look great in the new pics jem! you look tiny to me, what size/height are you? (if u dnt mind me asking lol)


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> thats what I said,the last time I went out I put it on and rob loved it but then said
> 
> 'were only going out for dinner honey, is it not a bit much'
> 
> so what can you do, wore jeans instead.....pmsl


typical bloke ....but claire you just ignore them you see, then flirt with the waiter ....



Robsta said:


> I agree, I'll buy it for you if it comes with her in it...


 :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: ....



clairey.h said:


> LMAO this just proves how much men pay attention :blink: ......last week I came downstairs in that very dress, to wear when we went to the fish restaurant, you thought it was to dressy, I decided to wear it anyway, but one of the button loops had come undone so needed fixing............
> 
> remember yet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> so yes honey thank you, you have already brought me the dress  , and no she didn't come with it, stuck with little ole me I'm afraid:tongue:


PMSL THE FISH RESTAURANT ....you didnt tell me you were off to the chip shop in it claire !!! :thumb: :thumb :



Robsta said:


> I knew...I was only joking,,,obviously....
> 
> ok i wasn't, but i am a man and it's to be expected.....


tis a thing to be used to the woman's advantage ......... :tongue:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Jem!! Wow, looking amazing, dimples! See, those cheat tidbits haven't hurt a bit! Wooohooooooooo! :thumb: :lol:
> 
> Two days off from the gym waiting for my legs to stop being sore (damn ironworks for being so good!) and I'm chomping at the bit... can't wait for legs in the morning, bring it!
> 
> He didn't want you to wear that dress out to dinner? Rob must be nuts Claire. :confused1: :thumbup1:


thanks Daz wondered where you were actually - not seen you about - cardio is good for leg recuperation you know :lol: if I dont go the day after legs and do some treadmill they seize up completely !

We have now discovered it was the chip shop so it was furry muff :tongue:

What time are you going today ? Might join you - but that means shifting my ass earlier I suppose ?


----------



## Chris1

Nice pics hin, looking goooooooooooooooooood. Was going to look at some training but it's obviously going well if you look like that. So I'm off to sleep witha smile on my face instead


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> you look great in the new pics jem! you look tiny to me, what size/height are you? (if u dnt mind me asking lol)


Hi Stephy - not seen you on for a bit - how are you chuck ?

thanks for the comments ...tiny is not a word which you could ever apply to me unfortunately!!!

I am 5 foot 11" and a size 12

[well 10 on top but we dont need to rub in the fact that I have no boobies anymore do we ?]

so I am long !!!

How about you - I think you are about 5 5" ?

cheers hun x


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Nice pics hin, looking goooooooooooooooooood. Was going to look at some training but it's obviously going well if you look like that. So I'm off to sleep witha smile on my face instead


aaaah cheers pet ! just going to sleep now ? what time is it [and where are you btw] oh what an exotic life you lead ....x


----------



## Chris1

Actually just on our way to Gibraltar, only 24° now.

2 hours ahead, but I work splits so I have been up since 3 a.m.

Fancy joining me for a nap?


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Actually just on our way to Gibraltar, only 24° now.
> 
> 2 hours ahead, but I work splits so I have been up since 3 a.m.
> 
> Fancy joining me for a nap?


Lucky you ....you might be awake by the time I get there methinks :laugh:....24 is ok - its p!ssing it down here !

Actually i had the best nights sleep I have had for a long time...I slept all the way through amazingly

....now go to sleep !!! x oh and stop rolling about on the floor with prize fighters Chris - I swear you are beginning to turn


----------



## Chris1

not so long as there's girls like you around!


----------



## Jem

you are so smooth arent you chris ? I am sure the girls are all falling over themselves to say hello ....& you make it sound like you are so hard done by all the time !......


----------



## Chris1

Unfortunately sweety the looks don't match the words


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Unfortunately sweety the looks don't match the words


who says ? that's a bit harsh chris ....I am sure I saw a pic and thought your face was nice ....I dont wanna hunt for it in that old journal of yours ...I will be gone for some time ...

Oh and the body counts too :tongue: now dont tell me that's not coming along nicely ...hmmmm might just investigate further on this one !

My face annoys me hugely - I think I have a gonk face - you know like a right dopey sod - I hate seeing myself laugh ...but I am sort of stuck with it as you are with yours so we just have to make the most of the good bits I suppose and hope someone else can love the odd parts !!! tis my theory anyway petal x ...at least until I can afford surgery pmsl .....and I ssoooooo would - everywhere ....


----------



## defdaz

Chip shop! :lol:

What are you training today Jem? hams, calves and quads for me...? Didn't you train legs on sunday or are you that hardcore that you'll train them again?

Actually... I could do back and biceps if you want to train back today (just check your workouts and you did biceps monday but not sure when you did back last!) and we could train legs tomorrow or something if you fancy? Any excuse to put legs off a day lol! :thumb:

Gonk face?! No, you look great - less of this negative talk you or I'll start going on about how fat and ugly and sweaty I am! PMSL!


----------



## Chris1

Gonk face is now a new word for hot, and I don't mean hot as in red hot, I mean hot as in White hot smoking. Only when this new word and meaning is fully established in the English language can you then refer to yourself as Gonk Face. Till then it's wow for now


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Chip shop! :lol:
> 
> What are you training today Jem? hams, calves and quads for me...? Didn't you train legs on sunday or are you that hardcore that you'll train them again?
> 
> *Actually... I could do back and biceps if you want to train back today (just check your workouts and you did biceps monday but not sure when you did back last!) and we could train legs tomorrow or something if you fancy? Any excuse to put legs off a day lol*! :thumb:
> 
> Gonk face?! No, you look great - less of this negative talk you or I'll start going on about how fat and ugly and sweaty I am! PMSL!


yes, yes ....need to do back and when you replied that was my next question - I missed back last week because I was getting some spasms so just worked around it so back to normal now and needs to be done - back and bis is good for me

chest and bis & delts and tris already done

then legs tomorrow ....OMG you will kill me.....

I SO HAVE A GONK FACE PMSL ....I do fpmsl !

what time you wanna go ?


----------



## defdaz

fpmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Stop it or I'll 'Go Advanced' - too late... here it comes... :nono: :no: :thumbdown:  :crying: :sad:

and .... :crying:

Compromise and say 12? I am seeing an old school friend at 3 so need to be back by then?

Legs tomorrow... yeah baby! I'll put you through my workout... you might want to be 'ill' tomorrow... :devil2: h34r: You'll get to see me in ickle nut-hugging shorts though! FPMSL!!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Gonk face is now a new word for hot, and I don't mean hot as in red hot, I mean hot as in White hot smoking. Only when this new word and meaning is fully established in the English language can you then refer to yourself as Gonk Face. Till then it's wow for now


Ha I dont think it will take off ....try it on the ship with that prize fighter chris ? if you think you're hard enough :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think you missed your vocation Love Guru ...because the compliments just roll off the tongue baby....I think a nice face would just be a bonus not a necessity so you're sorted on all fronts !

Erm do you just travel the same routes all the time - like an exotic No. 38 bus ride - or do you get to do different ones ?


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> fpmsl!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Stop it or I'll 'Go Advanced' - too late... here it comes... :nono: :no: :thumbdown:  :crying: :sad:
> 
> and .... :crying:
> 
> *hahaha ...whatever *
> 
> Compromise and say 12? I am seeing an old school friend at 3 so need to be back by then?
> 
> *okily dokily that works for me ! *
> 
> Legs tomorrow... yeah baby! I'll put you through my workout... you might want to be 'ill' tomorrow... :devil2: h34r: You'll get to see me in ickle nut-hugging shorts though! FPMSL!!! :lol:


*will your shorts make me ill ? * :whistling: *:whistling:*

*right ok - your legs routine - I fancy something light - could do with handling some pussy weights for a change * :thumbup1:

*I only did legs on erm ....sunday - should be ok shouldnt it ...apart from losing the power of movement in the lower limbs ...again ....*


----------



## defdaz

It's a bit on the ultra-psycho-nutter-hardcore side of things doing legs only 4 days after your last workout but if you're feeling recovered then it should be ok...? I don't mind putting it off till friday if you prefer...?

> right ok - your legs routine - I fancy something light - could do with handling some pussy weights for a change

LMAO!!! We'll have a hack squat competition! I think I'll lose   

> will your shorts make me ill

Well they're no shorter than yours... fpmsl! :thumb:

See you at 12 mate!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> It's a bit on the ultra-psycho-nutter-hardcore side of things doing legs only 4 days after your last workout but if you're feeling recovered then it should be ok...? I don't mind putting it off till friday if you prefer...?
> 
> > right ok - your legs routine - I fancy something light - could do with handling some pussy weights for a change
> 
> LMAO!!! We'll have a hack squat competition! I think I'll lose
> 
> > will your shorts make me ill
> 
> Well they're no shorter than yours... fpmsl! :thumb:
> 
> See you at 12 mate!


No I am going to Bedford on Sat - no way I can drive all the way there & back on Sunday with day 1 & 2 leggie session pains, will have to be tomorrow I am afraid .....

The hacks machine is being repaired :confused1: there is the other one there - but I have never stuck more than 40kg on that one as I am not used to it ....we can have a look though !

And erm....I dont think I need to point out that my shorts are bottie riders ......in other words ...very short ....you camp b*stard :lol: :lol: :lol: see you at 12 [ish...well you know what i'm like...]


----------



## defdaz

I'll cardio it Jem style till you get there, no worries 

bottie riders! lol!  You're teaching me some great new terms... what was the other one, potato patch? lmao!


----------



## Jem

*Tuesday *

*
*

*
Delts and Triceps *

Lat Raises

5kg - high rep sets [15-20] x 3

10kg - 6-8's x 3 sets

Military Press

10kg - 3 x 10

Rear Delt Machine

20kg - 3 x 10-12's

Machine Shoulder Press

20kg - 3 x 8-10

Machine Dips

20kg each arm - 3 x 10-15's

Rope Pulldown

15kg - 3 x high reps [20+ sets]

Ez bar Pulldowns

15kg - 3 x high reps [20+ sets]

Bench dips

3 x 10

Cardio

= 24 mins stepper hill programme level 10

= 15 mins run treadmill

39 mins total - could physically do no more ....unusual for me


----------



## defdaz

20 + sets!?! No wonder you were tired when you got to the cardio! fpmsl! :lol:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> 20 + sets!?! No wonder you were tired when you got to the cardio! fpmsl! :lol:


oh never thought of that - think the lat raises I did first were the killer though ...but front delts are killing today and chest still hurts ....oh be nice to me today ....


----------



## IanStu

you pack alot into 39 mins....you must have some impresive stamina to go at it like that (I was gonna say "to go at it like a mad woman" but I won't)


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> you pack alot into 39 mins....you must have some impresive stamina to go at it like that (I was gonna say "to go at it like a mad woman" but I won't)


erm nope Ian - 39 mins cardio...not including weights session DOH !!!!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> erm nope Ian - 39 mins cardio...not including weights session DOH !!!!


Oh LOL...I'm very damp this morning so brain is a bit befudled


----------



## Jem

s'not any fun if you are in and out in that time - I like to have a little chinwag before starting my cardio as well .....well you know us women ....I will have to stop being so damned amiable - sometimes it's more like a social club than a gym ....I bet if they gave out bingo cards the lads would play in between sets ....

.....I could be onto something here ....


----------



## Gym Bunny

I just looked at your pics and

1. you are hawtness personified

2. what the bleeding hell is wrong with your stomach

3. I want your legs

3. Did I mention you are looking awesome!

:rockon:


----------



## stephy

Jem said:


> Hi Stephy - not seen you on for a bit - how are you chuck ?
> 
> thanks for the comments ...tiny is not a word which you could ever apply to me unfortunately!!!
> 
> I am 5 foot 11" and a size 12
> 
> [well 10 on top but we dont need to rub in the fact that I have no boobies anymore do we ?]
> 
> so I am long !!!
> 
> How about you - I think you are about 5 5" ?
> 
> cheers hun x


 oh tall :cool2: Im just shy of 5'7 so say 5'6 and a half  lol

oh tell me about it, size 8's are baggy round my chest cos of my lack of boobs, when i have the money il be going for a wee boost!


----------



## stephy

I just think i need them to balance out my bottom half, i hate being pear shaped  lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

stephy said:


> I just think i need them to balance out my bottom half, i hate being pear shaped  lol


A great ass....Natures way of compensating for a lack of a rack...or at least that's what I keep getting told. :lol:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I just looked at your pics and
> 
> 1. you are hawtness personified
> 
> 2. what the bleeding hell is wrong with your stomach
> 
> 3. I want your legs
> 
> 3. Did I mention you are looking awesome!
> 
> :rockon:


Right Lys let's just sort this out !

1. It's all in the eye of the beholder is my response to this - I look lots better and feel better so this is all good and thanks for the compliment although it's not strictly true ....

2. Plenty wrong with stomach hence shyness in revealing it - look how long it has taken for me to get this out ....and the amount of work I had to put in before it was even slightly plausible to post it. I have serious serious issues with my stretch marks ......serious issues...I would do most things to get rid of it

....including [which I am researching at the moment - having a tattoo to cover the worst bit] ...I am gonna work on it some more to try and tighten it further but I may just have one done ...

Incidentally I dont like tattoos and have never wanted one ever, but this would not be for arts sake - just to mask something I seriously hate. Cannot see me ever getting on a stage until this is resolved

3. What's wrong with your own legs ??? I am sure there is no problem there !

4. Thanks for the awesome bit - I liked that :tongue:


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> oh tall :cool2: Im just shy of 5'7 so say 5'6 and a half  lol
> 
> oh tell me about it, size 8's are baggy round my chest cos of my lack of boobs, when i have the money il be going for a wee boost!


Me also ! not a priority though more vanity really :thumb: at least I can run without giving myself black eyes - always a bonus



Gainer said:


> Nothing wrong with a wee chest in my opinion! Be proud of what ya got! I actually prefer smaller than anything really in ya face! Thing many guys do! dont stoop to the stigma that you need massive boobs to be accepted in 'pretty society'! Bollox if you ask me!


 :beer: :beer: found this thread and have made my comments ! cheers Luke - think you are in the minority though ...... 



stephy said:


> I just think i need them to balance out my bottom half, i hate being pear shaped  lol





Gym Bunny said:


> A great ass....Natures way of compensating for a lack of a rack...or at least that's what I keep getting told. :lol:


yep - we want an x shape - I would even settle for a Y shape ...not an 8 though ....


----------



## defdaz

Here we go...

*Wednesday*

*Back*

Stiff arm pulldowns (to pre-exhaust the lats)

1 plate x 15ish x 4 + lots of chin-wagging.  :tongue:

Wide grip pulldowns

4 plates x 10 reps x 4 sets (2 hard sets)

Incline bench dumbbell raises (to pre-exhaust the upper back)

5kg dumbbells x 15 reps, x 14 reps, x 12 reps (I think) :cool2:

One arm dumbbell rows

15kg db, 16 reps right arm, 12 reps left arm x 2 sets then another set but with a rest-pause for three more reps each arm.

machine rows

15kg a side x 6 reps

10kg a side x 8 reps (knackered by this point! :thumbup1: )

15 mins stepper (I think?)

45 mins treadmill and then.....

Thanks for a fun workout Jemster! :thumb: Don't think legs tomorrow is going to be as fun..... :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yay! We keep supporting each other. I am a sending you a PM. xxx


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Here we go...
> 
> :lol: :lol: *Oh look I even have someone to type up my sessions now .....love it * :lol: *:lol: thanks Daz *
> 
> *Wednesday*
> 
> *Back*
> 
> Stiff arm pulldowns (to pre-exhaust the lats)
> 
> 1 plate x 15ish x 4 + lots of chin-wagging. :tongue: *that was you ...not moi* :innocent:
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns
> 
> 4 plates x 10 reps x 4 sets (2 hard sets)
> 
> Incline bench dumbbell raises (to pre-exhaust the upper back)
> 
> 5kg dumbbells x 15 reps, x 14 reps, x 12 reps (I think) :cool2:
> 
> One arm dumbbell rows
> 
> 15kg db, 16 reps right arm, 12 reps left arm x 2 sets then another set but with a rest-pause for three more reps each arm.
> 
> machine rows
> 
> 15kg a side x 6 reps
> 
> 10kg a side x 8 reps (knackered by this point! :thumbup1: )
> 
> 15 mins stepper (I think?)
> 
> 45 mins treadmill and then.....
> 
> *& then I did just another 10 mins on the bike and then some abs with 300 oblique twists as well *
> 
> Thanks for a fun workout Jemster! :thumb: Don't think legs tomorrow is going to be as fun..... :innocent: :whistling:


*thanks Daz - was good even though I was weak and skiving today ....* :whistling:  :whistling: * - that's why I got off the bike and did abs - was thinking how the fook am I gonna manage to do squats tomorrow ....OMG* :ban:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem I take my hat off to you! You got him welltrained! :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Purple text, my eyes!! :lol:

She's a good 'un GB. We might even get some training shots tomorrow LMFAOWFPMSL! :lol:


----------



## Jem

He is just tooooo nice - I keep telling him to be a bit more arrogant and nasty if he wants to get the girls but he is just a damned nice person ....bless him

& also meant to say Daz - well fookin done on the weight loss and muscle gain

This man is gonna be a beast when he gets on stage - ignore the avi - he looks 10x better than that ....his arms and delts are huge ! his face has slimmed down tons as well - little ol blue eyes there looking ever so manly with his facial hair too .......

Looking Good Daz - Put down the battenburg and rip that body .....how much do you want it ??? pmsl

Well done xxx


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Purple text, my eyes!! :lol:
> 
> She's a good 'un GB. We might even get some training shots tomorrow LMFAOWFPMSL! :lol:


Simultaneous posting Daz - we are on the same wavelength !

Yes, yes I am taking the camera so that we can get some in action shots - I can record video on it - but crap at all that uploading stuff - sure we can work something out though !

Bring on the poser curls :lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

BATTENBURG!!!!! OMG I CAN HAZ WANTZ!!!!! :drool:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> He is just tooooo nice - I keep telling him to be a bit more arrogant and nasty if he wants to get the girls but he is just a damned nice person ....bless him
> 
> & also meant to say Daz - well fookin done on the weight loss and muscle gain
> 
> This man is gonna be a beast when he gets on stage - ignore the avi - he looks 10x better than that ....his arms and delts are huge ! his face has slimmed down tons as well - little ol blue eyes there looking ever so manly with his facial hair too .......
> 
> Looking Good Daz - Put down the battenburg and rip that body .....how much do you want it ??? pmsl
> 
> Well done xxx


Awwwww Jem! :blush: :crying: Thank you so much!! That's so lovely of you to say all that, really means a lot to me. :beer:

Bit of mutual appreciation - you are looking better and better and like me and my avi you look even better in the Real World! No gonk face - you're a very attractive lass (as long as you don't turn side on of course, being all two dimensional now pmsl!) and I put money on your skin tightening up as you get and stay leaner and leaner. You couldn't tell about my skin until I pulled it over my head could you LMAO!! :lol:

You're going to have a fabulous holiday (I am not envious at all! :cursing: ) and come back ready and raring to go! I can't wait to see your progress then! :thumb:

That woman (Pauline Nordin) I was on about who stays ripped all year round, naturally - http://www.fighterdiet.com/blog - she is incredible Em!

Battenburg cake... mmmm.... I want another one now :lol: Or some cheesecake with minstrels stuck in it maybe... mumble....

PS Poser curls... fpmsl!! :lol: I was so tempted to do some today... :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

evening all....... 

that means talk to me someone....lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> evening all.......
> 
> that means talk to me someone....lol


woohoo was getting bored .....even looked in JW's journal ...


----------



## Chris1

Still haven't commented in mine though. So not that bored!!!


----------



## clairey.h

feel [email protected] only had 1/2 slice of toast today belly feels uugghhhhh

on the bright side though must have dropped a pound or two......lol

shortened a dress last night then tried it on, bit to far up the ole bum crack now for decent wear......deary me, I knew I shouldnt have tried it myself.....


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Still haven't commented in mine though. So not that bored!!!


 :lol: :lol: yours has scary people in it ....that have never spoken to me before so I am assuming they dont like me pmsl ....not that I am insecure or anything - just not pushy ! Its not you ...its them :laugh::laugh:



clairey.h said:


> feel [email protected] only had 1/2 slice of toast today belly feels uugghhhhh
> 
> on the bright side though must have dropped a pound or two......lol
> 
> *Oh dear hope it wasnt a dodgy curry pmsl * :lol:
> 
> shortened a dress last night then tried it on, bit to far up the ole bum crack now for decent wear......
> 
> *does not bother some ! I like that you have a sense of propriety girl !*
> 
> deary me, I knew I shouldnt have tried it myself.....


*No you should not - bugger that malarkey sounds too homely for me - tailor anybody ? *


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Awwwww Jem! :blush: :crying: Thank you so much!! That's so lovely of you to say all that, really means a lot to me. :beer:
> 
> Bit of mutual appreciation - you are looking better and better and like me and my avi you look even better in the Real World! No gonk face - you're a very attractive lass (as long as you don't turn side on of course, being all two dimensional now pmsl!) and I put money on your skin tightening up as you get and stay leaner and leaner. You couldn't tell about my skin until I pulled it over my head could you LMAO!! :lol:
> 
> You're going to have a fabulous holiday (I am not envious at all! :cursing: ) and come back ready and raring to go! I can't wait to see your progress then! :thumb:
> 
> That woman (Pauline Nordin) I was on about who stays ripped all year round, naturally - http://www.fighterdiet.com/blog - she is incredible Em!
> 
> Battenburg cake... mmmm.... I want another one now :lol: Or some cheesecake with minstrels stuck in it maybe... mumble....
> 
> PS Poser curls... fpmsl!! :lol: I was so tempted to do some today... :thumb:


Its all true daz - I have seen you many times in the flesh now and can see a big difference ! woo hoo ....

thanks for the link [and the kind comments of course...]

Now stop with the cheesecake - I am using starvation tactics at the moment ....tis not helping


----------



## clairey.h

you sorted out your room yet...........?????????????

what time are you coming down........???????????


----------



## robisco11

i came.......found no training.......and left......


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you sorted out your room yet...........?????????????
> 
> what time are you coming down........???????????


erm sh!te knew there was something I was meant to do....gonna sort it tonight

will travel early I think - not sure how long it takes yet ? what are your plans upon arrival - come to yours before we go out and have a cup of tea ...catch a frog or 2 ....pm


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> i came.......found no training.......and left......


Helllllooooo darling ! there is training Rob - from today as well, and Tues and Monday and Sunday ....in fact not had a day off for a while now you mention it ....look back 1 page or 2 at most - it's there - Daz typed it up for me !


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Helllllooooo darling ! there is training Rob - from today as well, and Tues and Monday and Sunday ....in fact not had a day off for a while now you mention it ....look back 1 page or 2 at most - it's there - Daz typed it up for me !


ahh yes i seeeeee....i need to get someone to type up my traning for me!! are you two training partners for good now? :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> ahh yes i seeeeee....i need to get someone to type up my traning for me!! are you two training partners for good now? :rockon: :rockon:


While he is skiving and being a student on holiday ..and is not complaining of DOMs here there and everyfookiwhere then yep - would appear so - though we do chat a lot ....a bit too much ...he is such a woman :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> While he is skiving and being a student on holiday ..and is not complaining of DOMs here there and everyfookiwhere then yep - would appear so - though we do chat a lot ....a bit too much ...*he is such a woman* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


He comes across that way...... :whistling: (joking of course)


----------



## Jem

he wants bummage too ......


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> he wants bummage too ......


im up for that!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

DAZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## defdaz

FPMSL you guys!!! And don't start on the bumming thing! :lol: Oh sod it. Fancy a bum? 

Did you find out what the pirate was Emma?! lmao!

Too much chatting? Silent treatment tomorrow then missy! :lol: :nono:

Rob, is that a Bodybuilding (god, keyboard really wanted me to write bobybuilding instead - something to do with bummage?!) Warehouse t-shirt I spy in your avvy?

Who mentioned DOMS!! Argh... scared! :surrender: :crying:


----------



## robisco11

It sure is, iv stocked up on them!!


----------



## defdaz

lol cool! I need a white 'big man standing' t-shirt (LOL!)... hmm... what goodies shall I order? What do you get from them?


----------



## robisco11

defdaz said:


> lol cool! I need a white 'big man standing' t-shirt (LOL!)... hmm... what goodies shall I order? What do you get from them?


what do i get from BBwarehouse? iv had tons off them! you ordering a stash of supps now? im jealous, thats my fave time of the month :bounce:


----------



## defdaz

Hey Emma, just asked my bro and he said that he's done loads of scar / stretch mark covers and the swirly flowery stuff is generally best but it depends on your tummy so he'd have to have a look and he'd design something just for you to suit you best - it's all about distracting the eyes. He's on facebook if you want to have a look at what he's already done for others?


----------



## defdaz

Haha it is fun isn't it? I like Body Temple as you can order tons of free samples - it's like christmas!!


----------



## robisco11

defdaz said:


> Haha it is fun isn't it? I like Body Temple as you can order tons of free samples - it's like christmas!!


my kinda site them :bounce: what supps do you usually take?


----------



## defdaz

Vit C, mega vit-min, chondroitin & glucosamin, MSM, green tea, mega vit b. Whey x 3 drinks a day. That's it. Plus battenburg cake, of course :lol: What about you?

I'm tempted to try the nutrisport 90+ as it's so flipping cheap. Tried it mate?


----------



## robisco11

defdaz said:


> Vit C, mega vit-min, chondroitin & glucosamin, MSM, green tea, mega vit b. Whey x 3 drinks a day. That's it. Plus battenburg cake, of course :lol: What about you?
> 
> I'm tempted to try the nutrisport 90+ as it's so flipping cheap. Tried it mate?


mmm battenburg lol

i use whey, ultra fine oats, malto, and an NO supp, along with my daily vitamins. I have used the nutrisport yeh. The taste isnt that bad in all fairness, iv only tried the choc though. Like you say though its so cheap, so i dont think you can beat it, certainly worth a try!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

See I buy normal oats then blitz them in a food processer for 5mins and voila! Ultra fine oats.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Vit C, mega vit-min, chondroitin & glucosamin, MSM, green tea, mega vit b. Whey x 3 drinks a day. That's it. Plus battenburg cake, of course :lol: What about you?
> 
> I'm tempted to try the nutrisport 90+ as it's so flipping cheap. Tried it mate?


Dont do Vanilla - I still have a mega tub full - tastes like fookin dishwater ......you can have it for nowt if you want Daz .....


----------



## defdaz

Morning Jemites! :wave:

Emma, I don't have to leave the gym early today so we can train at your usual time if you like? Just after 1ish isn't it?


----------



## defdaz

Haha synchronised posting again Em, this is worrying!

Yes please, would love it Jem!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Haha synchronised posting again Em, this is worrying!
> 
> Yes please, would love it Jem!


Gonna need the extra hour to pack a fookin suitcase if I have to bring much more with me today :lol: :lol: :lol: Ok will go and retrieve it from the kitchen and leave it by the door so I dont forget ....erm say 12:30 - was nice to finish earlier I think ...is that ok ?


----------



## defdaz

LMAO!! Hope the corsa has a big boot!! :lol: Thanks for the protein, really appreciate it though I may change my mind once I've had some! :thumb:

12.30 is fine by me... see you there Jemster!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> LMAO!! Hope the corsa has a big boot!! :lol: Thanks for the protein, really appreciate it though I may change my mind once I've had some! :thumb:
> 
> 12.30 is fine by me... see you there Jemster!


I think you might return it ....no- it's ok if you've not had it before I suppose - 3 tubs later the novelty wears off..


----------



## defdaz

Not long now PD! Eeeek!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Not long now PD! Eeeek!


Sh!t - I thought you were crying off there ....pmsl


----------



## defdaz

You hoped, more like!!


----------



## defdaz

*Thursday*

*Hams, Calves, Quads*

Seated Leg Curls 2 sets, aborted.

Lying leg curls 1 set 3 plates dropping down to 2 plates, 20 reps x 2 set

Standing one leg curls 1 set x 12 reps

Standing calf raises 1 set warm up, 1 x 180kg x 10, 1 x 200kg x 10 reps *[PB]*

Donkey calf raises 3 sets x 10 reps (not sure of weights?)

Leg extensions

3 plates x 20 x 3 sets

4 plates x 10 + 4 reps x 2 sets (I think)

Barbell Squats

1 x bar x 20 reps x 2 sets

1 x 40kg x 20 reps

1 x 60kg x 13 reps (to faliure!)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> *Thursday*
> 
> *Hams, Calves, Quads*
> 
> *yes legs with Dazlet ....pics as well * :thumb: * when I plug camera in - nice session - I got into the groove eventually even if I started off like a girly girl *
> 
> Seated Leg Curls 2 sets, aborted.
> 
> Lying leg curls 1 set 3 plates dropping down to 2 plates, 20 reps x 2 set
> 
> Standing one leg curls 1 set x 12 reps
> 
> Standing calf raises 1 set warm up, 1 x 180kg x 10, 1 x 200kg x 10 reps *[PB]*
> 
> Donkey calf raises 3 sets x 10 reps (*30kg*)
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> 3 plates x 20 x 3 sets
> 
> 4 plates x 10 + 4 reps x 2 sets (I think)
> 
> *Ahem .....5 plates for 8 + 4 as well *
> 
> Barbell Squats
> 
> 1 x bar x 20 reps x 2 sets
> 
> 1 x 40kg x 2*5* reps *stop dropping them short - you were chinwagging and I was a-squatting to death ...*
> 
> 1 x 60kg x 13 reps (to failure! *total and utter barbell dropping failure:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*)
> 
> :thumbup1:


*Oh and cardio - 20 mins x trainer and 25 mins treadmill ....walking though with a couple of sprints *


----------



## clairey.h

no dont like it......look all shiny......and orange....pmsl


----------



## clairey.h

are you gonna be able to walk tomorrow after that sess....pmsl


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> are you gonna be able to walk tomorrow after that sess....pmsl


Nope - fooked for the car journey too :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> no dont like it......look all shiny......and orange....pmsl


Leave it alone - you will see - guarantee it :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

least your not driving......lol


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Leave it alone - you will see - guarantee it :thumb:


you wouldnt lie to me would you :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> least your not driving......lol


If I wanna bring the new car I will have to because he is not insured to drive it ....


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you wouldnt lie to me would you :laugh::laugh:


And make you look silly ....pmsl dont need to babes you do it all on your own :lol: :lol:

I jest ...you look gorgeous as usual ! xx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> If I wanna bring the new car I will have to because he is not insured to drive it ....


feck him then........lol whats the point in bringing him if he cant drive you around :lol: :lol: :lol: only joking.........but dont lock yourself out ok.....I do expect you here before sunday :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> feck him then........lol whats the point in bringing him if he cant drive you around :lol: :lol: :lol: only joking.........but dont lock yourself out ok.....I do expect you here before sunday :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Pmsl my thoughts exactly but I was thinking along the lines of driving to you and then him driving back when I have a mahoosive hangover .....its a fair point tbh - I am bound to get lost with him as the navigator - he cannot tell right from feckin left ....


----------



## clairey.h

I will pm you my address so you can do a route finder.....it may help......pmsl

HOTEL IS IT DONE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I will pm you my address so you can do a route finder.....it may help......pmsl
> 
> HOTEL IS IT DONE YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I will do it at 6 on the dot ....forgot again :laugh: yes pm address please xx but I can still get lost with the sat nav ...oh yessirree


----------



## clairey.h

pm sent missy........


----------



## Jem

thanks got it - just gonna note it down ...


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice work out Jem, **** 200kg on a leg press that's blady good going!


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Nice work out Jem, **** 200kg on a leg press that's blady good going!


Standing calf raise actually :lol: :lol: :lol: but cheers anyway - Im chuffed with that x


----------



## Titchy Dan

After some searching i found some progress lifts in here Jem, good work.

(I have to admit i stopped at page 139 and was transfixed on the white thong drooling...........)


----------



## Jem

Titchy Dan said:


> After some searching i found some progress lifts in here Jem, good work.
> 
> (I have to admit i stopped at page 139 and was transfixed on the white thong drooling...........)


 :lol: :laugh::lol:How you managed to find pics in amongst all of this I am unsure .....oh yep I know now [must edit that pmsl] ...thanks for popping in hun and of course for the progress comments :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Robsta

shorts and high heels eh???

roll on saturday


----------



## D_MMA

Been a while since i read this Jem.

Mad some ace progress. keep it up!


----------



## defdaz

How you feeling today Jem? My legs are mainly just feeling like lead, not too sore yet.

My right shoulder is playing up so going to take the day off and try and train tomorrow. Hope you have a great weekend mate, see you next week hopefully! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> *Oh and cardio* - 20 mins x trainer and 25 mins treadmill ....walking though with a couple of sprints


BETA..........I'll get my coat :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> shorts and high heels eh???
> 
> roll on saturday


I expect the same from you ..... :thumb:



Gainer said:


> Strawberry cheesecake! Hmm....


Stop it .....why do you taunt me soooooo .....bananoffie pie yum, toffee cheesecake ......



DaveI said:


> Been a while since i read this Jem.
> 
> Mad some ace progress. keep it up!


Yes it bleeding has .....thanks mate ! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> How you feeling today Jem? My legs are mainly just feeling like lead, not too sore yet.
> 
> My right shoulder is playing up so going to take the day off and try and train tomorrow. Hope you have a great weekend mate, see you next week hopefully! :thumb:


WIMP - my legs are cool actually, not feeling it surprisingly - light little session there Daz :whistling:  :whistling:

Prob should have done another set of squats after that spectacular fail ...



IanStu said:


> BETA..........I'll get my coat :confused1:


 :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Dsahna

Jem you look awesome

couldnt not comment when you put pics like that up:blush:very nice.

Hope youre well mate


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Jem you look awesome
> 
> couldnt not comment when you put pics like that up:blush:very nice.
> 
> Hope youre well mate


Thanks Dan tis appreciated of course ! you know me by now - moody bugger - blame it on low carbs but no pain, no gain...less than 2 weeks to go and I can become sort of human again...cheers :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Im moody without low carbs jem:lol:

Im lowering carbs a little now though:eek:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Thanks Dan tis appreciated of course ! *you know me by now - moody bugger *- blame it on low carbs but no pain, no gain...less than 2 weeks to go and I can become sort of human again...cheers :thumb:  :thumb:


you can say that again................... :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Dsahna

All mates fallout,good mates get over it


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> All mates fallout,good mates get over it


 :crying: :blush:steady on - you'll have me in bits :crying: :blush:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> All mates fallout,good mates get over it


gay


----------



## Dsahna

Maybe a little gay mate, :lol: :lol:


----------



## Titchy Dan

Jem said:


> :crying: :blush:steady on - you'll have me in bits :crying: :blush:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:





robisco11 said:


> gay


Like the tagline of a 1980s american film about a group of best friends in the early teenage years.........

I`m waiting for the Stand by me music to kick in


----------



## Dsahna

That song is gay mate:thumbdown:


----------



## Jem

I had to go and recover ....so overwrought with emotion was I .....

well - that's geordies for you - they rant, rave, give each other black eyes and then watch the footie together


----------



## Dsahna

Thats it mate:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Eer dont exaggerate about being overcome with emotion though jem:lol:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Eer dont exaggerate about being overcome with emotion though jem:lol:


ok so I went to make cous cous and cottage cheese - that is enough to make any fooker cry 

Hi Luke - I am so tired and busy cultivating what feels suspiciously like a coldsore on my lip [that's low carbs for you ...stress & sh!t diet always does it to me]....supposed to be doing just cardio today [DARE !!!] as have done all weight sessions for the week :thumb: but need to get my ass out of the house ....hence the cacky food to give me some energy ....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Hi Luke - I am so tired and busy *cultivating what feels suspiciously like a coldsore on my lip *[that's low carbs for you ...stress & sh!t diet always does it to me]....supposed to be doing just cardio today [DARE !!!] as have done all weight sessions for the week :thumb: but need to get my ass out of the house ....hence the cacky food to give me some energy ....


you can forget about snogging me tomorrow then:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

clairey.h said:


> you can forget about snogging me tomorrow then:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


ohhh is there a chance of girly snogging....hope Robs got his camera ready :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

IanStu said:


> ohhh is there a chance of girly snogging....hope Robs got his camera ready :thumb:


he wishes :lol: :lol: :innocent:

more chance of girlies falling over like drunken idiots, :whistling: :whistling: I cant drink anymore.......bottle of wine and im all over the place, problem occurs though when you still think that you can drink....the next day you realise that you really really cant :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## Jem

I can confirm that it's not a coldsore ....tis sunburn I think pmsl .....too much sunbed ...I have such a sensitive rose bud mouth ....


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> he wishes :lol: :lol: :innocent:
> 
> more chance of girlies falling over like drunken idiots, :whistling: :whistling: I cant drink anymore.......bottle of wine and im all over the place, problem occurs though when you still think that you can drink....the next day you realise that you really really cant :confused1: :laugh:


let's not do the wine thing - tis guaranteed to end in me pole dancing or similar ....and flexing my muscles ....and telling Rob he is a fookin poofter ....I always pick on hard men when drunk ....so in the event of any hard men being present ...t'will most likely be Rob


----------



## clairey.h

yeh yeh get the zovirax out.........


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> let's not do the wine thing - tis guaranteed to end in me *pole dancing or similar*


Do the wine thing :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

actually I use liquorice cream from the skinshop online ....it's a genius thing !


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Do the wine thing :thumbup1:


soooooo not classy Ian ....


----------



## clairey.h

right gotta go mow the lawn, have spent 4 hrs moving the trampoline now need to mow the grass before it rains AGAIN.......its past my ankles now, gonna take me hours......feel sorry for me yet??????


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> right gotta go mow the lawn, have spent 4 hrs moving the trampoline now need to mow the grass before it rains AGAIN.......its past my ankles now, gonna take me hours......feel sorry for me yet??????


Yes I do - not planning on sitting in the garden though love ....leave it - it will fly by if you do it with a hangover on sunday .....I am off to the gym - could not renew tax credits they want fookin blood ....trouble brewing there ....see you tomorrow woohoo :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## CharlieC25

Yo! dropping in on your journal - nice pics babe! You sorting out your diet yourself?


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Yo! dropping in on your journal - nice pics babe! You sorting out your diet yourself?


Thanks Charlie, my diet is awful hun :laugh: I dont weigh out anything, I dont eat enough....sick of chicken, sick of fish - I live on toast and PB for brekkie [to get carbs and only meal I enjoy!], protein shakes, quark and cottage cheese with a couple of rice cakes and spoons of PB thrown in for fun ....& zat is zat ....it needs seriously looking at tbh ....but tis scary too


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> seriously shockin! haha! Reminds me of my old gymnast coach who just used to eat tomato sandwiches... thats it! You shall now be known as the PB Queen!


That's ok - people will think it means Personal Best :bounce:


----------



## Jem

I am trying - people keep yapping pmsl


----------



## CharlieC25

Oh my days  Loving the peanut butter though, I have some of that after training with a shake mmmmm makes me wanna get the gym done just so I can go suck the spoon till all the PB has gone...

What about turkey - change the food up so you don't get bored - I love chicken its all I eat hehe if you compete get your diet sorted coz training is only half the battle, the right diet can make or break you  trust me I did my own diet according to the science on body weight blah blah blah and I lost weight but I didnt look hard enough - my new improved diet is much better and I can eat more stuff I like whoopeeeeeeeeeeeee!

I may have to keep yapping at you till you do it though hehe


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Oh my days  Loving the peanut butter though, I have some of that after training with a shake mmmmm makes me wanna get the gym done just so I can go suck the spoon till all the PB has gone...
> 
> What about turkey - change the food up so you don't get bored - I love chicken its all I eat hehe if you compete get your diet sorted coz training is only half the battle, the right diet can make or break you  trust me I did my own diet according to the science on body weight blah blah blah and I lost weight but I didnt look hard enough - my new improved diet is much better and I can eat more stuff I like whoopeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> I may have to keep yapping at you till you do it though hehe


I will be doing it when I come back from holiday for definite so will be pming you for details, details, details !!!

Sick of turkey ....sick of protein , sick of food - it has just got to the point where I dont want to eat at all unless I can have toast - which I have for breakfast - hate the rest of the days food !!! ....must eat veggies

Its mad because I buy all the right stuff, let it go off in the fridge and throw it away - its a ritual ....OMG I sound like I have a disorder reading that back...please dont lock me up ....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> Thanks Charlie, my diet is awful hun :laugh: I dont weigh out anything, I dont eat enough....sick of chicken, sick of fish - I live on toast and PB for brekkie [to get carbs and only meal I enjoy!], protein shakes, quark and cottage cheese with a couple of rice cakes and spoons of PB thrown in for fun ....& zat is zat ....it needs seriously looking at tbh ....but tis scary too


How funny!! I came in here purposefully to ask you what you are putting in your belly as you're doing so well and are the same height as me although haha you're very much lighter! :lol:

Look forward to seeing what you come up with after your holiday!


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> How funny!! I came in here purposefully to ask you what you are putting in your belly as you're doing so well and are the same height as me although haha you're very much lighter! :lol:
> 
> Look forward to seeing what you come up with after your holiday!


I do try and i never eat crap stuff - you knoow junk food, simple carbs etc but it's so feckin tedious making food

I think I need a chef :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Right - perhaps we can formulate some sort of diet together then when I come back [27th] WA ? Fancy it ??? xx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Ooohh a chef would be great, I'm on a mini bulk (all you can eat) haha at the moment, it's coming along quite nicely.

Pscarb gave me a plan at the start of the year but since then my training and diet have gone to pot, his plan seemed really balanced though and was quite nice, coulde prepare most of it a few days in advance. I'll dig it out again I think


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

So between now and then I'll try and clean mine right up and we can go through some ideas when you get back should set me up nicely for when I start uni and will only be able to afford clean foods


----------



## CharlieC25

Pscarb did my diet so think he would be the best bet as he knows ALOT about this stuff but when you come back PM me and I'll tell you how I worked out my original diet 

Enjoy your holiday and then worry about this horrible diet lark when you come back hehe


----------



## Beklet

Robsta said:


> lol...it makes claire super ill...... :lol:


Yes know it's a late reply lol, I'm still catching up.....latest batch is making me rough as hell - had to stop halfway through and will resume in a day or two....

Funny cos the first batch had no discernible side effects at all :confused1:

*carries on where left off...could be here some time*


----------



## clairey.h

Beklet said:


> Yes know it's a late reply lol, I'm still catching up.....latest batch is making me rough as hell - had to stop halfway through and will resume in a day or two....
> 
> Funny cos the first batch had no discernible side effects at all :confused1:
> 
> *carries on where left off...could be here some time*


lol...well according to jem i resemble a citrus fruit so at least it works :laugh:

the first lot i had made me feel sick from my toes to my head in a wave as soon as i took it......just started a new lot and its not so bad but feel generally sicky the next day as well........

oh well the things we do :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Yes know it's a late reply lol, I'm still catching up.....latest batch is making me rough as hell - had to stop halfway through and will resume in a day or two....
> 
> Funny cos the first batch had no discernible side effects at all :confused1:
> 
> *carries on where left off...could be here some time*


that is definitely a recurring theme - the difference between one batch and another ....I was quite ill on my last lot - morning nausea....was making me wonder :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol...well according to jem i resemble a citrus fruit so at least it works :laugh:
> 
> the first lot i had made me feel sick from my toes to my head in a wave as soon as i took it......just started a new lot and its not so bad but feel generally sicky the next day as well........
> 
> oh well the things we do :laugh:


Pmsl - could be worse - you could resemble a potato [does it have an 'e' on the end...tired..and dont care] ...who wants to look like a jersey royal:thumb:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> So between now and then I'll try and clean mine right up and we can go through some ideas when you get back should set me up nicely for when I start uni and will only be able to afford clean foods





CharlieC25 said:


> Pscarb did my diet so think he would be the best bet as he knows ALOT about this stuff but when you come back PM me and I'll tell you how I worked out my original diet
> 
> Enjoy your holiday and then worry about this horrible diet lark when you come back hehe


Ok girlies - that gives me something to focus on whilst on holiday - perhaps I will manage to maintain some sort of diet etiquette and not scoff Raffles everyday by the pool....here's hoping !


----------



## clairey.h

haha even I yes me can spell potato............pmsl....

so baby not on way then.........and breathe a sigh of relief....lmao


----------



## clairey.h

oh wait let me spell check that!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

*Friday *

*
*

*
Cardio Only *

OMG - 2 YES 2 HOURS OF CARDIO

25 mins bike

24 mins stepper hill climb

10 mins rower

40 mins x trainer

25 mins treadmill

124 mins = 2 hrs and 4 mins to be precise !!!

Quads hurt a tad ...

Having tomorrow off to drink alcohol aplenty and eat curry with some crazy fools and may even have Sunday off too !


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oh wait let me spell check that!!!!!!!


oh you would have loved that wouldnt you eh :lol: just waiting to seize your moment of victory werent you ? hmmmm - well let me just tell you madam - that I have just completed an exhausting cardiac arrest session yes....all in aid of curry munching :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

whose crazy :001_tt2: h34r: :w00t: :blink: :stuart: :scared: :wacko:


----------



## Jem

Point accepted - would have been sat on here otherwise though ....so made sense to be in the real world working hard !!!

Found an outfit yet?????


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> oh you would have loved that wouldn't you eh :lol: just waiting to seize your moment of victory weren't you ? hmmmm - well let me just tell you madam - that I have just completed an exhausting cardiac arrest session yes....all in aid of curry munching :thumb:


I have moved a 14f trampoline across my garden, dug up a bush that was rooted...took a god damn pick Axe and everything......then tried to cut a branch from an overhanging tree, couldn't find a saw so used me sharp thingys then decided to break it instead and the damn thing snapped back into my arm and it hurts and its bruised and I fell to the floor wanting to cry.....then it has taken me over 2 hours to mow the feckin lawn......my kids are still yapping in my ear...uuurrrrggggghhhhhh and my house is a mess :cursing: :cursing:

TOP THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pmsl


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I have moved a 14f trampoline across my garden, dug up a bush that was rooted...took a god damn pick Axe and everything......then tried to cut a branch from an overhanging tree, couldn't find a saw so used me sharp thingys then decided to break it instead and the damn thing snapped back into my arm and it hurts and its bruised and I fell to the floor wanting to cry.....then it has taken me over 2 hours to mow the feckin lawn......my kids are still yapping in my ear...uuurrrrggggghhhhhh and my house is a mess :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> TOP THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pmsl


erm take a pill love - where was Rob when all this was going on ??? why do you try to cut trees down on your own - you are only a little bit ...just because you have a little bit of triceps showing you think you are feckin Geoff Capes .....why arent those children in bed claire ?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> erm take a pill love - where was Rob when all this was going on ??? why do you try to cut trees down on your own - you are only a little bit ...just because you have a little bit of triceps showing you think you are feckin Geoff Capes .....why arent those children in bed claire ?


rob tried to help me with the trampoline but I declined because I can do it myself......lol he stood there saying

'do you want me to move anything'

'NO'

'ARE YOU SURE'

'YES IM SURE'

'I DONT MIND'

'I CAN DO IT, IM FINE'

why I do these things I dont know, :confused1:

and Im always pulling trees and bushes up just generally getting ditry :laugh: hard manual work its good for you.........wont be saying that tomorrow my arm feckin hurts.....

and to top It off where I wanted to move the trampoline to I found a section of patio under the dirt so had to pull that up as well to make it all even..............god im a superstar :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

have I bored you yet :laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> rob tried to help me with the trampoline but I declined because I can do it myself......lol he stood there saying
> 
> 'do you want me to move anything'
> 
> 'NO'
> 
> 'ARE YOU SURE'
> 
> 'YES IM SURE'
> 
> 'I DONT MIND'
> 
> 'I CAN DO IT, IM FINE'
> 
> why I do these things I dont know, :confused1:
> 
> and Im always pulling trees and bushes up just generally getting ditry :laugh: hard manual work its good for you.........wont be saying that tomorrow my arm feckin hurts.....
> 
> and to top It off where I wanted to move the trampoline to I found a section of patio under the dirt so had to pull that up as well to make it all even..............god im a superstar :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> have I bored you yet :laugh:


erm yes ....well bored ...well done though claire - strange girl - you should be a farm hand....


----------



## clairey.h

nah..........dont like getting that dirty, cow sh1t noooo thank you........

anyways.....no still haven't decided what to wear, have another dress yet to arrive tomorrow from asos, but it will probably be a dress of some kind, I wear if not that one also will probably be black............

and aha kids go to bed late today wake up late tomorrow, my son doesn't have a nap and goes to bed early on saturday....see not just a pretty face 

and there having so much fun on the trampoline


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> nah..........dont like getting that dirty, cow sh1t noooo thank you........
> 
> anyways.....no still haven't decided what to wear, have another dress yet to arrive tomorrow from asos, but it will probably be a dress of some kind, I wear if not that one also will probably be black............
> 
> and aha kids go to bed late today wake up late tomorrow, my son doesn't have a nap and goes to bed early on saturday....see not just a pretty face
> 
> and there having so much fun on the trampoline


hmmm should I be wearing a dress I wonder ???


----------



## clairey.h

im only wearing a dress cause i cant wear shorts.........lend me your legs and we can swap.........lol


----------



## clairey.h

anyhows im off now, let me know when you decide what you are doing tomorrow, will ring hotel in the morning just to be sure......lol

xxxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> im only wearing a dress cause i cant wear shorts.........lend me your legs and we can swap.........lol


nowt wrong with your legs woman - bet you would look mighty fine in some shorts .... :thumb: I will save the dosh and stick with the shorts but this does mean that you will be more glammed up ....mind you the top and heels are dressy ...have not sorted anything out yet neither ...


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> anyhows im off now, let me know when you decide what you are doing tomorrow, will ring hotel in the morning just to be sure......lol
> 
> xxxx


ok will call tomorrow when leaving :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Jem, what you doing tmr then?


----------



## heavyweight

clairey.h said:


> rob tried to help me with the trampoline but I declined because I can do it myself......lol he stood there saying
> 
> 'do you want me to move anything'
> 
> 'NO'
> 
> 'ARE YOU SURE'
> 
> 'YES IM SURE'
> 
> 'I DONT MIND'
> 
> 'I CAN DO IT, IM FINE'
> 
> why I do these things I dont know, :confused1:
> 
> and Im always pulling trees and bushes up just generally getting ditry :laugh: hard manual work its good for you.........wont be saying that tomorrow my arm feckin hurts.....
> 
> and to top It off where I wanted to move the trampoline to I found a section of patio under the dirt so had to pull that up as well to make it all even..............*god im a superstar* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> have I bored you yet :laugh:


U r  well done :thumb:



Jem said:


> hmmm should I be wearing a dress I wonder ???


Hi Jem )


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Jem, what you doing tmr then?


is tmr tomorrow charlie ??


----------



## Jem

heavyweight said:


> U r  well done :thumb:
> 
> Hi Jem )


Hello stranger where ya been ?


----------



## heavyweight

Jem said:


> is tmr tomorrow charlie ??


I think so, what r u doing? i want to come


----------



## Jem

heavyweight said:


> I think so, what r u doing? i want to come


Going to Bedford to see clairey and Robsta !!!! and we are all getting very drunk after a yummy curry :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: come along I am sure you would be fun :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> is tmr tomorrow charlie ??


Yeah sorry text speak


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Yeah sorry text speak


pmsl I use predictive texting so dont understand it all ! as above going to see Claire and Rob, not been to sample the delights of Bedford before so it should be fun ! I have been sooo good all week just for this curry ...just done 2 hrs cardio in anticipation of saturated fat paradise :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Ah I see a nice cheat meal! Good for you - I am very jealous!! Have fun babe!


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Ah I see a nice cheat meal! Good for you - I am very jealous!! Have fun babe!


tis what gets me through the week I think !

Gonna try not to drink too much ....have a hangover phobia ....not drunk for soooo long


----------



## Jem

Thought some in-action shots might be appreciated for a change - just to show that I do actually weight train sometimes pmsl ....not just a cardio bunny me hell no:lol:

So here we go - hope the size is right ffs :









Loving the facial expressions and soooo pleased that Daz failed to click the snapper when I dropped the barbell on the squats :laugh: ooh and also I am wearing an Avril Original "Shut up and Squat" t-shirt lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> tis what gets me through the week I think !
> 
> Gonna try not to drink too much ....have a hangover phobia ....not drunk for soooo long


Good calves girl! Know what you mean about drinking, I don't really drink so when I do I always worry about the hangover - in fact I didn't drink for 4 years coz I had hangover phobia and couldnt bear the thought of being sick! haha


----------



## stephy

you've got crackin legs 

I wish i wasnt such a wuss and could do those tan injections, your tan looks great


----------



## Robsta

stephy said:


> you've got crackin legs
> 
> I wish i wasnt such a wuss and could do those tan injections, your tan looks great


I'd be more than happy to do those injections for you....  I promise they won't hurt but you can squeeze me tight with those legs to take your mind of the jab....


----------



## stephy

Its not the jabs that scare me i jag myself alot for other things (health not vanity haha ) its the whole its never been tested thing that worrys me


----------



## robisco11

fcuk me....i though your 'training' was all a big lie!! The pics have proved me wrong!


----------



## defdaz

Wow, great training shots Jem!! I particularly like the hamstring sweep that's showing on the one leg standing leg curls shot! Whoever took those is dead handy with a camera and obviously a stud as well!! :lol:

Two hours cardio... bonkers. But awesome. Awesomely bonkers. :thumb: Enjoy that curry, hope you have a top weekend mate!


----------



## Chris1

Just popped in to see if you'd wished me happy birthday in here....

.... :crying:


----------



## Robsta

happy birthday dude...


----------



## Chris1

Cheers Rob


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> hi,
> 
> great new avatar jem..
> 
> that mt2 is doing its job .looks like youve been on holiday already !


I have not had it yet chils pmsl :lol: I only had one - then decided would leave it until after I visited claire because it brings all blemishes out ! I am starting it again tonight !

9 days till I go on holiday woohoo :thumb:

How are you ????


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Good calves girl! Know what you mean about drinking, I don't really drink so when I do I always worry about the hangover - in fact I didn't drink for 4 years coz I had hangover phobia and couldnt bear the thought of being sick! haha


I am right there with you .... - I can relax and concentrate on the gym again now that I have made a recent visit to a pub...I will not be drinking on holiday  ...much ... 



stephy said:


> you've got crackin legs
> 
> I wish i wasnt such a wuss and could do those tan injections, your tan looks great


Thanks steph - I like the way I am grimacing ....nice

Have not had them yet - tis the sun bed unfortunately - start the MT2 again tonight so should get a nice colour before holiday....


----------



## CharlieC25

What are the MT2 Jem? Do they work??


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> fcuk me....i though your 'training' was all a big lie!! The pics have proved me wrong!


Oh there you go see....I just knew you thought my big muscles were all just through luck :whistling: ....



defdaz said:


> Wow, great training shots Jem!! I particularly like the hamstring sweep that's showing on the one leg standing leg curls shot! Whoever took those is dead handy with a camera and obviously a stud as well!! :lol:
> 
> Two hours cardio... bonkers. But awesome. Awesomely bonkers. :thumb: Enjoy that curry, hope you have a top weekend mate!


Why thanks Daz ...yes he was a bit nifty with the camera ...not quite sure how that makes him a stud though :whistling: ....oh well....whatever keeps him happy I suppose !

Did not get curry - Rob did not want one ffs :cursing: had italian intsead ...twas nice but by the time it had come I could not eat it all....


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> What are the MT2 Jem? Do they work??


Hi Hun- Tanning injections Charlie - they are excellent - a lovely colour guaranteed enhanced by the sun bed as well if you use it ?? just normal sun light if not [if we ever get any]

You just take them on a night time when you are sleepy then this will prevent you feeling any side affects [eg nausea] - on the first injection you might get a red rash [down one side of my body normally] but this goes pretty quickly!

As drugs go its the bees knees - there are lots of articles on here and a good one on Muscle Talk [i will find it and post it for you]...an argument as to it being effective in cancer prevention being touted about as well...

Lots of people have used them before shows and then only needed one coat of dream tan [or equivalent] before they got on stage !


----------



## Jem

windsor81 said:


> Just popped in to see if you'd wished me happy birthday in here....
> 
> .... :crying:


I did not know - I was absent :confused1:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHRIS :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> Hi Hun- Tanning injections Charlie - they are excellent - a lovely colour guaranteed enhanced by the sun bed as well if you use it ?? just normal sun light if not [if we ever get any]
> 
> You just take them on a night time when you are sleepy then this will prevent you feeling any side affects [eg nausea] - on the first injection you might get a red rash [down one side of my body normally] but this goes pretty quickly!
> 
> As drugs go its the bees knees - there are lots of articles on here and a good one on Muscle Talk [i will find it and post it for you]...an argument as to it being effective in cancer prevention being touted about as well...
> 
> Lots of people have used them before shows and then only needed one coat of dream tan [or equivalent] before they got on stage !


Hello!

Are you going to post it in your journal or PM a link? Can I please have the link too if you PM it?


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Are you going to post it in your journal or PM a link? Can I please have the link too if you PM it?


I will post it here then WA ! x


----------



## CharlieC25

I did read about them but never knew if they actually worked - I have quite a nice colour anyway (Mexican on my dads side  ) but since I rarely see the sun it could always do with a little helping hand.. If you could post the link that would be good hun then I can do more research hehe


----------



## Jem

www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/13757-ok-should-clear-up-some-things-mtii.html

^^^^Hacks post that I found ^^^^

and this is the article from Muscle Talk:

Background

Melanotan (MT) and Melanotan II (MT-II) are both analogs of the alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (α-MSH) which is produced within the pituitary gland. Along with other melanocortins, they are responsible for various internal human functions including skin and hair pigmentation, appetite, libido and physical sexual arousal. Whilst these effects have been observed in both sexes, it is worth noting that increases in libido and sexual function are exclusive to MT-II. This article will primarily look at the tanning and pigmentation properties of the hormone, though it would be foolish to ignore the other effects which are discussed further in the Side Effects section.

Prompted by ultraviolet (UV) exposure, α-MSH release consequently stimulates production of melanin from the melanocytes within the skin. Melanin, as I'm sure you are aware, is a brown pigment and responsible for the tanning of the skin. Simply put, more α-MSH means more melanin, resulting in greater skin pigmentation. Since bodybuilding is such an aesthetic pursuit, and with darker skin that accentuates muscularity, it's little wonder that these drugs are in such high demand.

Currently, analogs based upon MT and MT-II are undergoing clinical trials, with a view to bringing medicinal products to market. These synthetic variants of α-MSH were developed at the University of Arizona during the 1980s. Australian based Clinuvel Pharmaceuticals Limited have marketing rights to MT (CUV1647), with their primary market being individuals with adverse reaction to UV exposure. This includes those with Polymorphous Light eruption (PLE/PMLE) and Actinic Keratosis (AKs or solar keratosis) where skin is intolerant to UV and characterised by severe sores, lumps, itching or burning sensations, or dry skin lesions/growths. You might think that this peptide would be an ideal treatment for pure albinos. However, these individuals are generally not deficient in α-MSH, but instead are have zero melanocyte receptor binding. Therefore, merely increasing circulatory levels of α-MSH or its analogs is futile. Palatin Technologies Inc. based in the United States, has instead focused on an analog of MT-II. Licensed as Bremelanotide (formerly PT-141), this is aimed squarely at the sexual dysfunction market, more specifically, erectile dysfunction (ED) in men. However, early (phase I & II) clinical trials have also been performed using female subjects with results being described by the company as 'encouraging'.

Both Melanotan and Melanotan II have been shown in the clinical setting to increase pigmentation without exposure to UV, a feature that is also confirmed anecdotally by users that report tanning in areas of the body that would seldom see the light of day! However, the process of tanning is greatly expedited by UV exposure. It is worth noting that tanning effects may not be uniform throughout the skin. This is in part due to the half life and distribution of the drug itself, but primarily in response to the concentration of melanocytes within certain areas of the skin. Most will notice the greatest tanning effect on the face, arms, abdominal region. Interestingly, the genitals have one of the highest concentrations of melanocytes enabling these particular areas to respond very well to the peptide in conjunction with UV exposure.

As I'm sure you can appreciate, the development of these peptides has not gone unnoticed by the general population and as a result, there has been an explosion of suppliers looking to exploit such demand, with the peptides being formulated and originating largely from China. Although not classed as controlled substances in the UK, they are viewed as medicinal substances by the MHRA (Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency). While this means that you can legally possess them for personal use, sale or supply is dependant upon whether the product holds a Marketing Authorisation (product licence) valid for the UK. Since I cannot find any evidence of this, nor would I expect to at this juncture of development, suppliers plying their trade within the UK are doing so illegally.

Suggested Cycles/Uses

If you look hard enough out there, you will find some weird and wonderful dosaging schedules whereby the user calculates their daily dosage by multiplying their bodyweight by a cofactor. Perhaps this approach has been adopted since this has been the method employed in the ongoing clinical studies. Typically, this type of formula would suggest a dose of 1mg of MT-II per day for someone weighing in at a mere 110lb (50kg). The cynical among us might be forgiven for thinking that these formulae are constructed by those with a personal interest in the sale of the product as I believe this to be more than necessary to achieve a great result. Indeed, there are many instances whereby users feel they have become too dark. While I have no problem with a bodyweight dosage scale in principle, I can't help thinking that it's not only unnecessary (particularly for the mathematically challenged), but also avoids the ability to gradually increase dosages from a relatively low level; something which I would advocate to assess individual tolerance levels to side effects, especially in the case of MT-II.

Clinical trials to determine efficacy of the drugs have typically used dosages up to 0.21mg/kg daily for Melanotan (16mg for a 75kg (165lb) individual), and up to 0.03mg/kg daily for Melanotan II (2.25mg for a 75kg (165lb) individual). More typically however, trials have used the dosages of 0.16mg/kg (12mg) and 0.025mg/kg (1.875mg) respectively. At this level of dosage, one such study involving Melanotan indicated the following incidences of side effects from subjects:

Nausea 85%

Facial Flushing 75%

Fatigue 44%

Vomiting 26%

Injection site reactions 13%

Zero incidence of erections

No change in vital signs or haematological parameters, blood biochemistry (liver and renal function)

As is the case with any drug use, the user is ideally looking to minimise unwanted side effects, whilst still achieving an acceptable outcome. With this in mind, I would suggest that a tapering up of dosages is used in order to assess the individual's personal tolerance to the side effects.

Both MT and MT II can be used for extended periods, whereby there is an initial daily administration of perhaps 2-3 weeks or until desired level of pigmentation has been achieved, followed by a maintenance phase of two injections per week.

Melanotan:

Start with a dose of 1mg daily for the first two or three days and, if level of side effects permit, look to increase dosage by 0.25mg every day over the next several days until you reach a daily dosage of 2-3mg. This level should be adequate for most users, though some may wish to increase yet further, perhaps as high as 5mg daily in order to achieve a very deep tan. A maintenance phase as described above is then used.

Melanotan II:

Start with a dose of 0.25mg. If side effects (primarily nausea) are not proving troublesome, attempt to increase daily dosage by 0.25mg where possible, until you reach 1-1.5mg daily. Most have found that this level will yield a very pleasing result and I can't see much point in increasing too much further unless a very deep tan was desired. As with Melanotan, once the desired level of tanning is reached, a maintenance phase is used.

Administration

Both MT and MT II are currently supplied as white lyophilised powder contained in a sealed multi-use vial. The peptide is susceptible to temperature degradation and should be shipped preferably with an ice pack though contrary to popular belief, the rate of degradation is very slow (weeks) in its powder form, so there's no need to be alarmed if yours wasn't shipped in this manner or you are unable to collect your package from a depot for a day or two. Once delivered, the powder is best stored in a freezer, or refrigerated if this is not possible.

To prepare for injection, it must be reconstituted with bacteriostatic water. You may use anything between 1ml and 5ml of water for your vial. Dependant upon the amount of water used will determine the concentration of your solution. For example, a 10mg vial of Melanotan II mixed with 1ml of water will provide a solution of 10mg per 1ml (10mg/ml). This means that a 1mg dose will require a shot of 0.1ml. Bearing in mind that the recommended starting dose is 0.25mg, using the example above, the actual volume of the shot would be 0.025ml (¼ of 1 tenth of a ml). This is a very small volume and very difficult to accurately dose even with a 0.5ml insulin syringe. Therefore, at least until your dosages have increased, it is suggested that you use more water for your vial.

An example of a good solution would be to mix 10mg of Melanotan II powder with 4ml of bacteriostatic water. This now provides:

10mg/4ml or 1mg/0.4ml or 0.25mg/0.1ml

0.1ml can be accurately measured using a 0.5ml or 1ml syringe.

Obviously, as your dosages become higher, you may dilute subsequent vials with lower amounts of water to reduce the volume of each shot. I would recommend that when you are using a dosage of 1mg, you reconstitute the vial with 1ml or 2ml of water so that each shot will be 0.1ml or 0.2ml respectively.

The injection is given into the sub-cutaneous layer which includes adipose tissue (fat), as in the figure below:

If you are using insulin syringes which have short needles, you will need to enter the skin at 90°. to the skin, otherwise you can inject as shown in the illustration above with a 29 or 30 gauge, 0.5" needle.

I would suggest that you use standard 1ml syringes to which you can interchange needles as required. By doing so, you are able to attach any gauge/length you want to reconstitute and draw the solution (I use a 25guage 1" needle). Once done, simply attach your suitable needle for the injection. Following the injection, ensure that you pull back the plunger a little to 'reclaim' the solution that is contained within the needle itself. The syringe/needle is then placed in the refridgerator for storage until your next injection is due whereby you will attach a brand new injection needle. This process is repeated until you have administered all of the solution in that particular syringe.

Alternatively, you may pre-load insulin syringes and refrigerate until needed. However, because they have non-detachable needles, this can be quite cumbersome as they require loading from the rear.

Instability of the peptide is a much greater issue once reconstituted so you don't want it sitting in the fridge for months on end. Ideally one 10mg vial of MT-II could be shared by two people (each having their own syringe/needles) so even during the maintenance phase of two injections per week of 1mg each; the longest it will be reconstituted for is 2.5 weeks.

Major Differences

I'm guessing by now the question on most people's mind would be which of the two is better? The short answer is Melanotan for the obvious reason that it facilitates tanning with limited side effects. It is for this reason that this analogue is being trialled with a view to bringing it to market by Clinuvel. They would be faced with an almost impossible mission had they chosen instead MT-II to develop and place before the regulatory authorities for approval. This is due to the host of extra side effects commonly encountered by users of this analogue, perhaps also coupled with the fact that the side effects that are shared with Melanotan appear more pronounced. However, in terms of monetary cost, and perhaps also a desire to experience and utilise the other side effects, most prospective users will choose Melanotan II.

Melanotan's peptide structure is very closely matched to that of our endogenously produced alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (α-MSH). It is a specific agonist of the melanocortin-1 receptor (MC-1R) which is primarily responsible for skin colour and is found on melanocyte cells.

Melanotan II on the other hand has a much shorter sequence of amino acids and because of this quite pronounced change in length and structure, is an agonist of the range of melanocortin receptors. Perhaps more importantly, binding at receptors other than MC-1R is far greater than that of Melanotan. This 'shotgun effect' agonism of the full spectrum of different melanocortin receptors results in some effects that are only witnessed from MT-II. Most notably, increases in sexual arousal are due to MT-II's activation of MC-3R and MC-4R.

Because the amino acid sequence is much shorter in the case of MT-II, there is therefore a much greater density of peptide chains than is present using MT within a given set weight. Although the receptor binding affinity of MT-II may not be quite as effective, there will be much more peptide chains than for MT on a mg for mg basis so effectively you require much less in terms of milligram weight of Melanotan II to achieve similar results. This accounts for the wide difference in suggested dosages for each peptide and of course, makes MT-II a much cheaper proposition.

Effects / Side Effects

Melanotan Melanotan II

Skin pigmentation Skin pigmentation

Nausea Nausea

Appetite suppression Appetite suppression

Flushing (esp. facial) Flushing (esp. facial)

Headache Headache

Lethargy Lethargy

Itching Itching

Dizziness Dizziness

New mole appearance or darkening New mole appearance or darkening

Hyperpigmentation Hyperpigmentation

White patches White patches

Increased libido

Physical sexual arousal

Anaphylactic shock?

Of the above listed effects/side effects, it is worth bearing in mind that the prevalence and severity are witnessed to a greater degree from Melanotan II. Indeed, most will find Melanotan very comfortable to use, typically only experiencing minor nausea, appetite suppression and flushing.

Although side effects do become less troublesome with each administration of MT or MT-II, most users will experience at least some of the side effect to varying degrees, most commonly nausea, appetite suppression, facial flushing and dull headaches. These will typically become apparent within a few minutes of administration but can last for many hours. In the case of MT-II, increases in libido are often seen in conjunction with outwardly physical signs of sexual arousal whereby the male user experiences prolonged periods of increased blood flow to the penis. This particular side effect does not diminish in severity over time and instances of occurrence are to be expected throughout the period of MT-II use. As I'm sure you can appreciate, this aspect may prove embarrassing and perhaps quite uncomfortable, so I must stress again the importance of building dosage up gradually to assess personal tolerance and susceptibility.

Some users will notice the new appearance of freckles as these particular areas of skin have increased melanin. The good news is that as the tan is developed, the visual appearance of them will diminish, probably completely. Moles commonly become darker too as these are actually highly concentrated clusters of melanocytes. Both of these occurrences will reverse some time after discontinuation of the peptide and suntanning is ceased.

In addition to freckles and mole changes, there are fairly rare reports of a phenomenon called hyperpigmentation. This is typified by blotches of darkened skin, normally much larger than regular moles. Not all incidences of hyperpigmentation are attributable to increased melanocyte activity even though their appearance may only become apparent during melanocortin receptor agonism by Melanotan I or II. This condition is specifically referred to as diffuse hyperpigmentation, with many possible underlying causes or disorders including Addison's disease, haemochromatosis, hyperthyroidism and certain medications which may induce phototoxic reactions.

Previously unseen white spots or white patches of skin may also become apparent as the tan deepens. Again, this is not thought to occur as a direct result of using Melanotan, rather it merely uncovers the underlying condition. There are a range of actual causes. White spots (typically 2-5mm in size) may be the result of Idiopathic guttate hypomelanosis where there are reductions in the number of melanocytes and melanin in those particular areas. Larger white areas of skin may be due to Tinea versicolor which is a fungal infection caused by the yeast Malassezia furfur which is found on the skin and is not normally troublesome. Treatment would normally include an oral or topical anti-fungal though it may take many weeks for the skin tone to become consistent with surrounding areas.

It has been suggested that due to the greater difference of MT-II to our own α-MSH, there is a greater chance of the body to view the peptide as a 'foreign body' and produce an allergic response. This could potentially trigger anaphylaxis, a potentially life threatening situation whereby large amounts of histamine are produced by the body which can lead to a host of effects including severe bronchoconstriction and rapid drops in blood pressure.

References

Hadley ME, Dorr RT

Peptides. 2006 Apr;27(4):921-30. Epub 2006 Jan 18

Melanocortin peptide therapeutics: historical milestones, clinical studies and commercialization.

Hadley ME.

Peptides. 2005 Oct;26(10):1687-9

Discovery that a melanocortin regulates sexual functions in male and female humans.

Zheng H, Patterson LM, Phifer CB, Berthoud HR

Am J Physiol Regul Integr Comp Physiol. 2005 Jul;289(1):R247-58. Epub 2005 Mar 3

Brain stem melanocortinergic modulation of meal size and identification of hypothalamic POMC projections

Grill HJ, Ginsberg AB, Seeley RJ, Kaplan JM

J Neurosci. 1998 Dec 1;18(23):10128-35

Brainstem application of melanocortin receptor ligands produces long-lasting effects on feeding and body weight.

Shrestha YB, Wickwire K, Giraudo SQ

Neuroreport. 2004 Jun 7;15(8):1365-7

Action of MT-II on ghrelin-induced feeding in the paraventricular nucleus of the hypothalamus.

Trivedi P, Jiang M, Tamvakopoulos CC, Shen X, Yu H, Mock S, Fenyk-Melody J, Van der Ploeg LH, Guan XM

Brain Res. 2003 Jul 11;977(2):221-30

Exploring the site of anorectic action of peripherally administered synthetic melanocortin peptide MT-II in rats.

Dorr RT, Ertl G, Levine N, Brooks C, Bangert JL, Powell MB, Humphrey S, Alberts DS.

Arch Dermatol. 2004 Jul;140(7):827-35

Effects of a superpotent melanotropic peptide in combination with solar UV radiation on tanning of the skin in human volunteers.

Dorr RT, Dvorakova K, Brooks C, Lines R, Levine N, Schram K, Miketova P, Hruby V, Alberts DS.

Photochem Photobiol. 2000 Oct;72(4):526-32

Increased eumelanin expression and tanning is induced by a superpotent melanotropin [Nle4-D-Phe7]-alpha-MSH in humans.

Barnetson RS, Ooi TK, Zhuang L, Halliday GM, Reid CM, Walker PC, Humphrey SM, Klienig MJ

J Invest Dermatol. 2006 Aug;126(8):1869-78. Epub 2006 Jun 8

[Nle4-D-Phe7]-alpha-melanocyte-stimulating hormone significantly increased pigmentation and decreased UV damage in fair-skinned Caucasian volunteers.

Dorr RT, Lines R, Levine N, Brooks C, Xiang L, Hruby VJ, Hadley ME

Life Sci. 1996;58(20):1777-84

Evaluation of Melanotan-II, a superpotent cyclic melanotropic peptide in a pilot phase-I clinical study

Diamond LE, Earle, DC, Heiman JR, Rosen RC, Perelman MA, Harning R

J Sex Med. 2006 Jul;3(4):628-38.

An effect on the subjective sexual response in pre-menopausal women with sexual arousal disorder by bremelanotide (PT-141), a melanocortin receptor agonist.

Wessells H, Gralnek D, Dorr R, Hruby VJ, Hadley ME, Levine N

Urology. 2000 Oct 1;56(4):641-6.

Effect of an alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone analog on penile erection and sexual desire in men with organic erectile dysfunction.

Wessells H, Fuciarelli K, Hansen J, Hadley ME, Hruby VJ, Hadley ME, Levine N

J Urol. 1998 Aug;160(2):389-93

Synthetic melanotropic peptide initiates erections in men with psychogenic erectile dysfunction: double-blind, placebo controlled crossover study.

Molinoff PB, Shadiack AM, Earle D, Diamond LE, Quon CY

Ann N Y Acad Sci. 2003 Jun;994:96-102.

PT-141: a melanocortin agonist for the treatment of sexual dysfunction.

Wessels H, Hruby VJ, Hackett J, Han G, Balse-Srinivasan P, Vanderah TW

Ann N Y Acad Sci. 2003 Jun;994:90-5

MT-II induces penile erection via brain and spinal mechanisms.


----------



## CharlieC25

Nice one thanks hun - is there not anything you can take orally?


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Nice one thanks hun - is there not anything you can take orally?


there are oral tanning tablets - not sure how effective they are though ....


----------



## CharlieC25

Well I think I'm taking enough supplements at the moment - Holland and Barrett love me right now! Will have to do some more research into this hehe How are the kids today?


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Well I think I'm taking enough supplements at the moment - Holland and Barrett love me right now! Will have to do some more research into this hehe How are the kids today?


just saw "cardio hater" :lol: :lol: :lol: ....

they are in a sports club for the week 9-4 so they are being kept active - tennis, badminton, go karting, footie the lot.....my son did not wanna go - wanted to stay at home and play call of duty on the x box but I have made him 

Daughter is active like me

It's costing a bloody fortune but I wont have them sitting in the house moaning and I am [supposed] to be working so I have no choice really - they wait until I am on a business call and then stat killing each other :laugh:

Sooo they are out of my hair and I have to motivate myself to get to the gym and do something after 2 days of eating crap and slobbing off !


----------



## CharlieC25

Hehe cardio should be a sin....

Sports club sounds awesome! Can I go? lol

My son is 20 months and has more energy than most of the guys and girls in Ministry of Sound on a Saturday night! Not good when you are on a diet!

I think kids just know when you are wanting them to be quiet and thus to the absolute opposite! Brandon always starts screaming when I'm on the phone but as soon as I'm off he's a little angel...

What you working out at the gym today then? I'm on chest and Bis tonight FUN! Better than legs though eh hehe


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Hehe cardio should be a sin....
> 
> Sports club sounds awesome! Can I go? lol
> 
> My son is 20 months and has more energy than most of the guys and girls in Ministry of Sound on a Saturday night! Not good when you are on a diet!
> 
> I think kids just know when you are wanting them to be quiet and thus to the absolute opposite! Brandon always starts screaming when I'm on the phone but as soon as I'm off he's a little angel...
> 
> What you working out at the gym today then? I'm on chest and Bis tonight FUN! Better than legs though eh hehe


Hi Charl bit of a pants session to be sure ! I am suffering from severe lack of energy at the moment ....looking forward to a better one tomorrow !

I did chest and tris - sort of - it was all a bit lacklustre and relented to go and do cardio...

sooo...

*Monday *

*Chest and Tris *

*Cable cross overs *

No weight - Many reps to get form right

2 plates - 10kg [? think] - about 8 reps x 2 sets but I was doing flyes I think and Daz said I was supposed to be doing it a different way...gave up in the end ....

*Bench Press *

Bar only - 15 reps x 2

20kg - 3 x 8-10 with forced reps at the end

*Dumbell Flyes [Flat] *

5kg - 3 x 12

*Incline Flyes*

5kg - 3 x 6-8

struggling here

*Chest Press *

10kg - pathetic reps

Took weight off and repped out

*Seated Rope Pulldowns *

3 plates - 1 x 8

2 plates - 2 x 10-12

*Machine Dips *

20kg each arm

3 x 10

*Gave up and did 30 mins treadmill ....better tomorrow I hope looking forward to being full of energy and raring to go ...going for a precarb load in the morning plus rehydration sachets whilst training on caffeine *


----------



## Jacko89

You need pushing!! Get daz to pull his finger out and push you through it lol 

Good effort though, how was your weekend? Have fun at claires/robs?


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> You need pushing!! Get daz to pull his finger out and push you through it lol
> 
> Good effort though, how was your weekend? Have fun at claires/robs?


there was nothing to push - nowt in the tank matey honest - I was weak and pathetic and Daz just gave up I think :lol:

I am all pysched up for tomorrow's session as I think it will bring great things ...for some reason :laugh:

I think I had a sudden burst of energy when I was leaving the gym...which was a bit late ....might go out for a run later ..if I still feel as energetic :laugh:

I think all of my muscles are already on holiday ....the mind is willing but the body is chilling ....[i like that...gonna have it under my name:beer:]


----------



## Jacko89

Haha i like that too.

I felt great after saturdays cheat day im just not alowed to train, got a whole week of rest now. Bored already and want to train lol.


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> Haha i like that too.
> 
> I felt great after saturdays cheat day im just not alowed to train, got a whole week of rest now. Bored already and want to train lol.


Why are you not allowed to train ? are you injured ?


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> there was nothing to push - nowt in the tank matey honest - I was weak and pathetic and Daz just gave up I think :lol:
> 
> I am all pysched up for tomorrow's session as I think it will bring great things ...for some reason :laugh:
> 
> I think I had a sudden burst of energy when I was leaving the gym...which was a bit late ....might go out for a run later ..if I still feel as energetic :laugh:
> 
> I think all of my muscles are already on holiday ....the mind is willing but the body is chilling ....[i like that...gonna have it under my name:beer:]


dont go for a run......cardio is for weak people!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> dont go for a run......cardio is for weak people!


I am weak :lol:


----------



## Jacko89

Nope no injuries just having a weeks rest to repair and put some weight on hopefully. Diet was good yesterday and great so far today. Feeling and looking solid too


----------



## Jem

at least someone is getting somewhere - it's depressing me now - I am at a stand still ....never mind holiday beckons !


----------



## Jacko89

It's all in your head...feel good and you will be fine. All the pic's you've posted recently have shown progress, stop bitching about not making any and EAT SOME MORE FOOD :tongue:

You've been told lol :ban: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> It's all in your head...feel good and you will be fine. All the pic's you've posted recently have shown progress, stop bitching about not making any and EAT SOME MORE FOOD :tongue:
> 
> You've been told lol :ban: :lol:


What is it with people trying to force feed me pmsl - it seems to happen all the time :lol: :lol: maybe I should just give in :beer:


----------



## ryoken

yes i saw the action shots Jem but i was hoping for a different sort of action shot:whistling: :whistling:

you do look great though as i keep saying, infact i must stop saying it as people will start talking:innocent:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> yes i saw the action shots Jem but i was hoping for a different sort of action shot:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> you do look great though as i keep saying, infact i must stop saying it as people will start talking:innocent:


Pmsl and there was me killing myself in the gym and it has gone unappreciated because they were not rudie shots :lol: :lol: :lol:

it's when they dont talk about you that you need to worry !


----------



## defdaz

Awww Jem you are hard on yourself at times, but that's the winner's mentality in you - you're not prepared to settle for anything less than the best!

I didn't give up, just thought that sometimes you have to accept that you're having an off day for whatever reason (which you know and are dealing with) and change your plans accordingly, innit! 

Tomorrow you will kick some! Guaranteed! The real Jem will be back in the house! fpmsl!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Awww Jem you are hard on yourself at times, but that's the winner's mentality in you - you're not prepared to settle for anything less than the best!
> 
> I didn't give up, just thought that sometimes you have to accept that you're having an off day for whatever reason (which you know and are dealing with) and change your plans accordingly, innit!
> 
> Tomorrow you will kick some! Guaranteed! The real Jem will be back in the house! fpmsl!


Better be otherwise I am gonna be one angry little bunny  I know my arms were just giving up instantly - no warning just collapsing and I could not even run properly either ....tomorrow is a new day !!!

I am hoping for a good one - have rehydration sachets at the ready !

cheers Daz !


----------



## canuck

Well gotta say your legs are coming along...so anymore pics to come??? :innocent:


----------



## Jem

canuck said:


> Well gotta say your legs are coming along...so anymore pics to come??? :innocent:


  Cheers ! after hols I think - depends what I look like on them - which is dependent on how many carbs I consume on a daily basis :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## canuck

wondering how i'm i able to get you to see your MSN:thumb:


----------



## Jem

canuck said:


> wondering how i'm i able to get you to see your MSN:thumb:


bit shy aren't you ? :whistling:


----------



## canuck

LOL....didnt know how else to ask:rolleyes: is that a yes...


----------



## clairey.h

canuck said:


> LOL....didnt know how else to ask:rolleyes: is that a yes...


lmao.....The first thing you post on this board is to not so subtly ask jem for a private converstaion....oh it must be love love love....... :lol: :lol: :lol:

only joking do you to know each other?????


----------



## WRT

I think you have a stalker (apart from me) Jem!


----------



## Robsta

i can give him her phone number if he wants....


----------



## clairey.h

WRT said:


> I think you have a stalker (apart from me) Jem!


are you marking your territory now....lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Robsta said:


> i can give him her phone number if he wants....


don't you start and all, the poor fella ain't gonna go to 4 posts now...pmsl


----------



## Robsta

got to wait for a fcuking lorry....again


----------



## canuck

sorry.....my bad!! you can only have one stalker:whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Robsta said:


> got to wait for a fcuking lorry....again


*im here waiting to here your sexy voice anytime* :wink:



canuck said:


> sorry.....my bad!! you can only have one stalker:whistling: *dont worry yourself I think she always has room for another* :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

canuck said:


> LOL....didnt know how else to ask:rolleyes: is that a yes...


awwww schweet ....pmsl I am never on there love !



clairey.h said:


> lmao.....The first thing you post on this board is to not so subtly ask jem for a private converstaion....oh it must be love love love....... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> only joking do you to know each other?????


I dont think soooo - do we ???



WRT said:


> I think you have a stalker (apart from me) Jem!


Tom always welcome your stalking mate .....


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> i can give him her phone number if he wants....


OOOOOOIIIIIII ! cheeky fecker ....it's privileged information that Rob...as well you know :laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> *im here waiting to here your sexy voice anytime* :wink:


ahhh how sweet ....voms in corner :lol:


----------



## robisco11

BOO!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> BOO!


allo - just thought I'd pop me head round and see what was happening here ...


----------



## CharlieC25

Don't be so hard on yaself girl - everyone has off days, at least you got up the gym and finished a workout! How ya feeling today?


----------



## robisco11

stalkers galore on here!!!


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> i only come out in blemishes 15-20mins after my jab and it lasts for half hour..? stop being a baby..!!
> 
> im ok jem, havent been training much lately.had 4 nights out on the drink over the weekend and ate soooo much crap food.now have 4 weeks off work so will be getting my sh*t into 1 sock and getting buff again :rockon:


Pull your finger out and get on with it then instead of sitting here moaning ffs :lol: :whistling: 



CharlieC25 said:


> Don't be so hard on yaself girl - everyone has off days, at least you got up the gym and finished a workout! How ya feeling today?


I feeel Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat !



robisco11 said:


> stalkers galore on here!!!


does that include you as well little bobby ???


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Pull your finger out and get on with it then instead of sitting here moaning ffs :lol: :whistling:
> 
> I feeel Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat !
> 
> does that include you as well little bobby ???


Bobby :lol: :lol: i like it, i like it alot!!!


----------



## LittleChris

Do you plan on competing at any stage or is this training more for health reasons and to look good on the beach 

Plenty of stalkers in here, add another to the list :lol:


----------



## robisco11

thats 17 by my calculations


----------



## Jem

LittleChris said:


> Do you plan on competing at any stage or is this training more for health reasons and to look good on the beach
> 
> Plenty of stalkers in here, add another to the list :lol:


Pmsl

Hi Chris - Always welcome here, you know that !

Tell me - is that MassiveMonster on a wind up or what ? You suss them all - he is blagging isn't he ?

Trying to get comp ready - just not sure how much I want it tbh ! Fitness is more important to me really ...and don't we all want to look good on the beach ????


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> thats 17 by my calculations


OMG - you counted them ???? what is classed as a stalker then? :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> OMG - you counted them ???? what is classed as a stalker then? :lol: :lol:


I didnt actually count them....


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> I didnt actually count them....


well how did you get that number then ? :confused1:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> well how did you get that number then ? :confused1:


I was just being an idiot throwing random figures around! Come on Jem, i dont have time to be counting your stalkers, I have daytime tv to watch FFS! :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

Jem said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Hi Chris - Always welcome here, you know that !
> 
> Tell me - is that MassiveMonster on a wind up or what ? You suss them all - he is blagging isn't he ?
> 
> Trying to get comp ready - just not sure how much I want it tbh ! Fitness is more important to me really ...and don't we all want to look good on the beach ????


He most certainly is, some people are slow to catch on though :lol:

Look forward to the holiday pictures :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

LittleChris said:


> He most certainly is, some people are slow to catch on though :lol:
> 
> Look forward to the holiday pictures :thumbup1:


That's why I began to wonder ??? :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: they were so convinced it made me doubt myself !

Pics:- there usually aren't any of me  :lol: there will certainly be one of a camel or two ....I might make an appearance somewhere along the line although censorship may come into play :laugh:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> I was just being an idiot throwing random figures around! Come on Jem, i dont have time to be counting your stalkers, I have daytime tv to watch FFS! :thumb:


LMAO - I believed you - I thought you had gone through the journal pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Morning Jem

Thanks for the post yesterday, read it on the bus on the way home. Very informative, think it has frightened me a little, may have to keep reading though, am feeling pretty hard done by by our lack of Summer so far this year, have half a tan on my upper body but relatively pasty leggies, I really want to get to that healthy looking stage where make up is not needed!


----------



## robisco11

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning Jem
> 
> Thanks for the post yesterday, read it on the bus on the way home. Very informative, think it has frightened me a little, may have to keep reading though, am feeling pretty hard done by by our lack of Summer so far this year, have half a tan on my upper body but relatively pasty leggies, I really want to get to that healthy looking stage where make up is not needed!


I've just reached that stage


----------



## defdaz

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning Jem
> 
> Thanks for the post yesterday, read it on the bus on the way home. Very informative, think it has frightened me a little, may have to keep reading though, am feeling pretty hard done by by our lack of Summer so far this year, have half a tan on my upper body but relatively pasty leggies, I really want to get to that healthy looking stage where make up is not needed!


You just need to come and stand next to me to look like you have the best tan in the world WA! Jem loves it. :lol:

Jemster, won't be at the gym today :cursing: as my shoulder is playing me up crazy. Hope you are full of beans and blast it!!


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Morning Jem
> 
> Thanks for the post yesterday, read it on the bus on the way home. Very informative, think it has frightened me a little, may have to keep reading though, am feeling pretty hard done by by our lack of Summer so far this year, have half a tan on my upper body but relatively pasty leggies, I really want to get to that healthy looking stage where make up is not needed!


No problem Sonia - gotta have a tan on the old pins - mine are never sheathed ! xx



robisco11 said:


> I've just reached that stage


Congrats - throw that mascara away girlfriend ....



defdaz said:


> You just need to come and stand next to me to look like you have the best tan in the world WA! Jem loves it. :lol:
> 
> Jemster, won't be at the gym today :cursing: as my shoulder is playing me up crazy. Hope you are full of beans and blast it!!


Tis true - Daz is blue ! He makes me look Arabian :laugh: SKIVER ....you could have done leggies again ha ...

I am doing delts and biceps I think then cardio

Looking forward to it ....see when I am full of beans - you dont show up tis only when I am weak that you appear !


----------



## defdaz

Lol! Don't want you making me look weak now do I!? :lol:

Cough... photos!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Lol! Don't want you making me look weak now do I!? :lol:
> 
> Cough... photos!


oh yeah ....


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> I was just being an idiot throwing random figures around! Come on Jem, i dont have time to be counting your stalkers, I have daytime tv to watch FFS! :thumb:


PMSL if she cant keep track then how are we suppossed to........ :lol: :lol: :lol:

I dont know these people take there precious time and choose to spend it looking at you and you cant even be bothered to keep count, :lol: :lol: :lol:

:tongue:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> PMSL if she cant keep track then how are we suppossed to........ :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I dont know these people take there precious time and choose to spend it looking at you and you cant even be bothered to keep count, :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :tongue:


 :thumb: they are merely providing helpful advice and constructive criticism claire ffs


----------



## clairey.h

yes they want to get you on MSM to talk about you biceps.......lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> yes they want to get you on MSM to talk about you biceps.......lol


he has vanished as well ....you all scared him away :lol: bless his cotton ones :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Can I be your female stalker?


----------



## CharlieC25

Theres double sided buttered toast in it for ya.... maybe even with some PB


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Can I be your female stalker?


Oooh dont think I have had an online female stalker yet ! Well yes of course you can Charl :lol: :lol: :lol: I get fed too - Bonus x


----------



## clairey.h

hey I gave him thoose reps to make up for it.....was thinking he must know you, as this was the only place he posted???? or maybe he has been reading your journel before being a member..........

sorry mr man dont mean to be using you as the butt of my jokes....(just incase he returns...lol)


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> hey I gave him thoose reps to make up for it.....was thinking he must know you, as this was the only place he posted???? or maybe he has been reading your journel before being a member..........
> 
> sorry mr man dont mean to be using you as the butt of my jokes....(just incase he returns...lol)


I dont know you know claire - he might go to the gym ! I think there are a lot that do go and have seen me on here because I get some strange comments sometimes pmsl...and I am sure someone called me Jem the other day ....as did Rob the other night :lol: I knew he would :lol:

God knows !


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Oooh dont think I have had an online female stalker yet ! Well yes of course you can Charl :lol: :lol: :lol: I get fed too - Bonus x


Oh I'll treat you well baby! Fed watered and totally stalkered haha that was my attempt at rhyming - forgive me.... TAXI - ah Shi*t where did I put my coat.....?


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Oh I'll treat you well baby! Fed watered and totally stalkered haha that was my attempt at rhyming - forgive me.... TAXI - ah Shi*t where did I put my coat.....?


Charlie......are you a feeder? I've read about people like you :tongue:


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Oh I'll treat you well baby! Fed watered and totally stalkered haha that was my attempt at rhyming - forgive me.... TAXI - ah Shi*t where did I put my coat.....?


pmsl blame the diet :laugh: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## CharlieC25

robisco11 said:


> Charlie......are you a feeder? I've read about people like you :tongue:


I have no idea what you are talking about... :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about... :whistling:


if you say so....


----------



## CharlieC25

Why don't you just go and eat some cake you meanie.....


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Why don't you just go and eat some cake you meanie.....


haha thats it, tell the fat kid in the corner to go eat cake! Harsh!


----------



## CharlieC25

Awe would you like a tissue to dry those tears?


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> Awe would you like a tissue to dry those tears?


 :ban:


----------



## CharlieC25

:lol:


----------



## canuck

So I ending up being a joke and the butt end!!


----------



## canuck

My buddy wanted your MSN and I get ripped....oh well:blush:


----------



## clairey.h

canuck said:


> So I ending up being a joke and the butt end!!





canuck said:


> My buddy wanted your MSN and I get ripped....oh well:blush:


aaawwww I feel bad now, dont take anything I say to heart im only joking :laugh:

anyway, so your friend is jems stalker you say??????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## canuck

Yeh I thought i might be yours...


----------



## SALKev

boo


----------



## robisco11

canuck said:


> My buddy wanted your MSN and I get ripped....oh well:blush:


if your that desperate mate, for a small fee, i'll dress up like Jem and talk absolute filth to you?


----------



## Jem

Charl I like your style :lol: :lol: :lol:



canuck said:


> So I ending up being a joke and the butt end!!


*It's all light hearted in here canuck - don't worry - give as good as you get is the moral !!! *



canuck said:


> My buddy wanted your MSN and I get ripped....oh well:blush:


*who is your buddy then??? that is luring me under false pretences - what would have happened if I really wanted you badly ??? *



clairey.h said:


> aaawwww I feel bad now, dont take anything I say to heart im only joking :laugh:
> 
> anyway, so your friend is jems stalker you say??????? :lol: :lol:


*See what you have done claire* :nono: :nono: :nono: *naughty, naughty *


----------



## Jem

canuck said:


> Yeh I thought i might be yours...


*your a brave one - have you seen Robsta * :lol: * he will marmelise you * :whistling:



S-A-L said:


> boo


*Boo Sal* :cool2:



robisco11 said:


> if your that desperate mate, for a small fee, i'll dress up like Jem and talk absolute filth to you?


*OMG you just get worse - what would you wear Bobby ????*


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> *your a brave one - have you seen Robsta * :lol: * he will marmelise you * :whistling:
> 
> *Boo Sal* :cool2:
> 
> *OMG you just get worse - what would you wear Bobby ????*


a fetching pink bikini, with heels? would that work? I'll throw on a wig, a bit of st. tropez, some foundation, sexy lipstick and seduce him!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> a fetching pink bikini, with heels? would that work? I'll throw on a wig, a bit of st. tropez, some foundation, sexy lipstick and seduce him!


 :lol: :lol: Might need to work on the hair removal & keep the 200kg deads a secret but other than that it should be pretty convincing ...apart from the legs .... :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: Might need to work on the hair removal & keep the 200kg deads a secret but other than that it should be pretty convincing ...apart from the legs .... :whistling:


funny you should mention legs¬! I have legs like a woman, no joke! Ask Tan, i alwaysss wear trackies in the gym to cover my hideously embarrasing girlie legs! I think they'd work in the bikini, although a slight wax would be in order, nothing to drastic though!!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> funny you should mention legs¬! I have legs like a woman, no joke! Ask Tan, i alwaysss wear trackies in the gym to cover my hideously embarrasing girlie legs! I think they'd work in the bikini, although a slight wax would be in order, nothing to drastic though!!


well I think I have Russian shot putters legs so we are at a sticking point there - only pics will do Rob

Pics of your legs in your thread please :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> well I think I have Russian shot putters legs so we are at a sticking point there - only pics will do Rob
> 
> Pics of your legs in your thread please :bounce: :bounce:


haha im not sure i could embarrass myself like that!


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> a fetching pink bikini, with heels? would that work? I'll throw on a wig, a bit of st. tropez, some foundation, sexy lipstick and seduce him!


you seem to have thought very indepth about this.......uuuummmmmm, :laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you seem to have thought very indepth about this.......uuuummmmmm, :laugh:


I think he is stalking me tbh :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

ahhh double teaming me now are we?


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> ahhh double teaming me now are we?


every man's dream ?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I think he is stalking me tbh :laugh:


and the list goes on and on and on and on, we will have to get you a minder soon you know :cool2:


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> ahhh double teaming me now are we?


wishful thinking there pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> and the list goes on and on and on and on, we will have to get you a minder soon you know :cool2:


can I have that big Japanese man that came into the restaurant the other night please :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> can I have that big Japanese man that came into the restaurant the other night please :whistling:


PMSL WTF did I miss :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> PMSL WTF did I miss :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


I did not miss him


----------



## robisco11

who's the big japenese guy....im not japense...you do know that!?


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> who's the big japenese guy....im not japense...you do know that!?


awww shucks - if he is busy I will have to make do with you bobby :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I did not miss him


OK I think I saw every other nationality other than Japanese on saturday...where was this??????????

need to know lol :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

haha..im now subscribed!


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> OK I think I saw every other nationality other than Japanese on saturday...where was this??????????
> 
> need to know lol :laugh:


between me and you claire.....she's making it up, you know what she's like


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> between me and you claire.....she's making it up, you know what she's like


PMSL oh your brave :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> OK I think I saw every other nationality other than Japanese on saturday...where was this??????????
> 
> need to know lol :laugh:


He came over to the table and was talking to your feckin husband :lol: I got sidetracked though and only caught sight of him....I did not imagine him :lol:



robisco11 said:


> haha..im now subscribed!


what ....you JUST subscribed :cursing:



robisco11 said:


> between me and you claire.....she's making it up, you know what she's like


I am all negged out for the day pmsl :cool2:


----------



## robisco11

yeh....subscription to mine? i think not!!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> yeh....subscription to mine? i think not!!


not even subscribed to my own :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> He came over to the table and was talking to your feckin husband :lol: I got sidetracked though and only caught sight of him....I did not imagine him :lol:
> 
> *he talks to sooo many people I don't even notice anymore...will get my memory cap on*
> 
> I am all negged out for the day pmsl :cool2:


* I did notice that earlier.........*


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> not even subscribed to my own :lol: :lol:


come on.....get a grip


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> * I did notice that earlier.........*


notice what naughty freddee being horrid to me :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> notice what naughty freddee being horrid to me :laugh:


 it think it was the chav car bashing thread where you said you negged someone.......for the first time ever.....

jem popped her neg cherry,

however mine is still in tact cause I is nice :tongue:


----------



## Jem

*Tuesday *

*
*

*
Delts & Cardio *

Lat Raises

5kg - 1 x 20, 4 x 10

10kg - 2 x 5

Military Press

10kg - 1 x 15, 3 x 10-12

Machine [front] press

20kg - 1 x 10; 1 x 8

Side delts machine

zero weight - machine only - 3 x 12-10

Rear pec dec

40kg [may be less on these plates, will check] - 3 x 10-15

Rear Delts Machine

30kg - 3 x 10

Cardio - x trainer x 20 and stepper x 10 = 30 mins

Short on time today as had nurses appt for typhoid, malaria and a whole host of other jabs ....


----------



## robisco11

battered your delts!! cardio= gay


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> it think it was the chav car bashing thread where you said you negged someone.......for the first time ever.....
> 
> jem popped her neg cherry,
> 
> however mine is still in tact cause I is nice :tongue:


and then I felt bad because he said he was not taking the p!ss so I kind of apologised and then he kept going .....so I had to laugh at him in the end ...he still hates me ...hope he is not a stalker though :confused1:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> battered your delts!! cardio= gay


I can owe neg reps you know :cursing:


----------



## robisco11

that would be harsh though...


----------



## Jem

very true !


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> battered your delts!! cardio= gay


nothing wrong with a bit of cardio keeps us ladys fit and lean dont you know :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> nothing wrong with a bit of cardio keeps us ladys fit and lean dont you know :thumb: :thumb :


oh no...you dont do cardio claire? If this keeps up im going to withdraw my subscription....


----------



## Jem

Rob we would be fat munters otherwise .....


----------



## robisco11

haha never! Im now going to wellow in my own self pity in my journal, dshana is the only one that comes in there, god bless him, hes a saint amongst men/!


----------



## Jem

ok on my way .....ffs !


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> ok on my way .....ffs !


im not even here :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> *Tuesday *
> 
> *Delts & Cardio *
> 
> Lat Raises
> 
> 5kg - 1 x 20, 4 x 10
> 
> 10kg - 2 x 5
> 
> Military Press
> 
> 10kg - 1 x 15, 3 x 10-12
> 
> Machine [front] press
> 
> 20kg - 1 x 10; 1 x 8
> 
> Side delts machine
> 
> zero weight - machine only - 3 x 12-10
> 
> Rear pec dec
> 
> 40kg [may be less on these plates, will check] - 3 x 10-15
> 
> Rear Delts Machine
> 
> 30kg - 3 x 10
> 
> Cardio - x trainer x 20 and stepper x 10 = 30 mins
> 
> Short on time today as had nurses appt for typhoid, malaria and a whole host of other jabs ....


good workout Princess, i will say it again your progrees is great and you look fantastic :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

ryoken said:


> good workout Princess, i will say it again your progrees is great and you look fantastic :thumb:


oh dont go and make me blush RY


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> good workout Princess, i will say it again your progrees is great and you look fantastic :thumb:


thanks Ry ! :thumb:

and as for you bob cat - we all know you are just jealous so ner :tongue:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> thanks Ry ! :thumb:
> 
> and as for you bob cat - we all know you are just jealous so ner :tongue:


Bob cat!! :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## Jem

suits you !


----------



## robisco11

I agree 100%


----------



## Joshua

robisco11 said:


> ... cardio= gay


Damn - I thought all the interest I was getting was because I was getting leaner. I didn't realise that every time I jumped on the elliptical, I was signalling my desire for some man on man action  .

Great workout E! Nothing else to say but keep it up babes!

All the best,

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Damn - I thought all the interest I was getting was because I was getting leaner. I didn't realise that every time I jumped on the elliptical, I was signalling my desire for some man on man action  .
> 
> Great workout E! Nothing else to say but keep it up babes!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


Oh is that it J - what about intellectual insights ? you never visit me anymore :crying: is it because I openly declared wubs :wub: oh well, will have to make do with one of my stalkers.... perhaps you will relent one day when I have big muscles ! x


----------



## Jem

THE CLEANER THREW MY MELANOTAN AWAY - THERE IT WAS SITTING IN THE FRIDGE, WAITING TO BE USED ALREADY MIXED - SHE CLEANED THE FRIDGE OUT AND THREW IT IN THE BIN SHE CLAIMS SHE DIDNT BUT I WAS IN BEDFORD AND NO-ONE ELSE HOME :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Joshua

I do visit you, but lurking in the shadows. You've been doing great, and can safely assume that "Great workout E!" is an insight founded in intelligence.

I've been pressed and stressed E, and everything has taken a bit of a back seat sorry.

Never put up with stalkers btw - I have had 2 in my life so far, and neither were nice, and one was damnright scary!

As for relenting when you have big muscles... I see you more as a lean, sleek, muscular, powerful, pouncable puma type - Exciting but with a dangerous edge. Grr!

J


----------



## Joshua

Have you got the bottle of MT? If it is intact, you can sterilise the top and use it still. If it makes you feel better, you can sterilise the top and transfer it to another vial, but it should be fine.

J

PS. You have a cleaner!?


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> THE CLEANER THREW MY MELANOTAN AWAY - THERE IT WAS SITTING IN THE FRIDGE, WAITING TO BE USED ALREADY MIXED - SHE CLEANED THE FRIDGE OUT AND THREW IT IN THE BIN SHE CLAIMS SHE DIDNT BUT I WAS IN BEDFORD AND NO-ONE ELSE HOME :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Uh oh! :scared:

Erm... she's not all of a sudden developing a nice tan is she?!


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> I do visit you, but lurking in the shadows. You've been doing great, and can safely assume that "Great workout E!" is an insight founded in intelligence.
> 
> I've been pressed and stressed E, and everything has taken a bit of a back seat sorry.
> 
> Never put up with stalkers btw - I have had 2 in my life so far, and neither were nice, and one was damnright scary!
> 
> As for relenting when you have big muscles... I see you more as a lean, sleek, muscular, powerful, pouncable puma type - Exciting but with a dangerous edge. Grr!
> 
> J


*ah will let you off then - I missed your presence ! yep stalkers are not a good thing but I have plenty of folk looking out for me so I am ok !!! *

*These were lady stalkers ? J, that's not good ...women are unpredictable lunatics and capable of anything !*

*Yeah you are right - I have decided that the big muscular 'physique' type figure is not for me - I much prefer your description....I can do the pouncing and powerful bit just need to get the sleek and lean look going on * :thumb: :thumb *: *



Joshua said:


> Have you got the bottle of MT? If it is intact, you can sterilise the top and use it still. If it makes you feel better, you can sterilise the top and transfer it to another vial, but it should be fine.
> 
> J
> 
> PS. You have a cleaner!?


Nope - got a friend to mix it up with bac water and put in syringes - so they were all sitting there! She has actually disposed of the syringes somehow :confused1: ....I don't know - I think she may have thrown them out with some rotten salad as they were in the salad draw - though how she managed it I am not too sure

£35 p!ssing quid down the drain - it was my holiday prep stuff and dont want to dole out anymore .....fook

Yes pmsl I am not posh ...I just work full time and think I deserve one ....had one for years and I dont regret it at all - love the shiny sparkly house when I get home from the gym on a saturday


----------



## defdaz

Thanks for the workout Dimples, was fun!!


----------



## Jem

Suppose I have to type up my own workout today :cursing:

*Wednesday *

*
*

*
Back and Bis *

Trained with Daz today ...

*Deads*

40's - 2 x 20;15

50's - 1 x 15

60's - 1 x 11 *PB *

*Back Pullover Machine for rear delts *

[feels like being strapped on a rollercoaster as you pull the bar down over you and it's a big chair type thing...oh and it hurts & pre-exhausts the lats]

40's - 3 x 17;16;17

too light methinks ....

*Lat Pulldowns *

40's - 1 x 8

30's - 3 x 10's

Back Row Pulley

40's - 3 x 15;15;12

Bent over rows

12.5kgs - 2 sets of 15's [right arm] 2 sets of 10; rest/pause 4; then 12 [left arm]

Dbell curls

7.5's repped out - lost count

Bi ez bar cable curls

20 x 10's

High cable [poser] curls

2 x 8's

Single arm preacher curls

15kg repped out but was knackered so was assisting the arm - did some negs on them to get the little veins showing ...

Cardio = treadmill walk and chat for 30 mins pmsl


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Thanks for the workout Dimples, was fun!!


Oh just when I am typing it up pffft


----------



## defdaz

Haha! I thought about it but I really can't count reps without saying them out loud so all your reps would have been guesses! 

That back machine is a machine pull-over er, machine.

Don't listen to Jem, the cardio was brutal! :lol:


----------



## Jem

yep really brutal ! what a sweat on ....


----------



## defdaz

"Looking a lot fatter now than in my avi but not posting up a new one"

Er? :confused1: Tsk, not allowed to be negative! :nono:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> "Looking a lot fatter now than in my avi but not posting up a new one"
> 
> Er? :confused1: Tsk, not allowed to be negative! :nono:


Pmsl - GG has 'looking a lot slimmer etc...' mine was just a different slant ...& erm Daz I was being ironic [or something clever like that] ....why are you not disafookinggreeing ??? pmsl - do you think I look fatter now :laugh: it's only been a week since pic was taken ffs:cursing:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> THE CLEANER THREW MY MELANOTAN AWAY - THERE IT WAS SITTING IN THE FRIDGE, WAITING TO BE USED ALREADY MIXED - SHE CLEANED THE FRIDGE OUT AND THREW IT IN THE BIN SHE CLAIMS SHE DIDNT BUT I WAS IN BEDFORD AND NO-ONE ELSE HOME :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


how on earth.......it hardly fits into the description of a moldy carrot does it.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: shes knicked it plain and simple :laugh:


----------



## defdaz

FLMAO!!! :lol:

Sh*t, I'm in the dog house now! Of course I don't, don't put words in my mouth pmsl!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> how on earth.......it hardly fits into the description of a moldy carrot does it.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: shes knicked it plain and simple :laugh:


Time will feckin tell - she is as blue as Daz normally so if she turns up looking like she drank the St Tropez I will have her ..... :beer:


----------



## defdaz

I agree Claire! She'll turn up at the weekend looking like she's been to tenerife!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> FLMAO!!! :lol:
> 
> Sh*t, I'm in the dog house now! Of course I don't, don't put words in my mouth pmsl!


you know what women are like mate - references to weight are twisted ..always ...

ffs it was a p!ss take

....think anyone will rep me out of sympathy :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

this melanotan is working wonders :whistling:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> you know what women are like mate - references to weight are twisted ..always ...
> 
> ffs it was a p!ss take
> 
> ....think anyone will rep me out of sympathy :whistling:


LOL! You'll be the first to 3 million if you start trying for the sympathy vote!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> this melanotan is working wonders :whistling:


 :confused1:


----------



## robisco11

....i was pretending i had robbed it? not a very well planned joke......TAXIIIIIII


----------



## defdaz

Lol awww bob cat...


----------



## WRT

What a bitch your cleaner is! I haven't jabbed any MT2 for about 2 weeks but still as brown which is good, saving it for when I finally hit the sunbeds and come out looking like George Michael


----------



## Bettyboo

OMG your cleaner stole your jabs, what a cow!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> ....i was pretending i had robbed it? not a very well planned joke......TAXIIIIIII


pmsl cutie :lol:



defdaz said:


> Lol awww bob cat...


x 2 - see! your new name is catching on bobby :lol:



WRT said:


> What a bitch your cleaner is! I haven't jabbed any MT2 for about 2 weeks but still as brown which is good, saving it for when I finally hit the sunbeds and come out looking like George Michael


I dont think she did it on purpose - I think she thought it was steroids - even though I had explained  ....I really think it was a mistake ....but I still lost £35 - and I hope I dont get sued for pricking some refuse collector with a syringe :confused1:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> What a bitch your cleaner is! I haven't jabbed any MT2 for about 2 weeks but still as brown which is good, saving it for when I finally hit the sunbeds and come out looking like George Michael


& didnt Georgio come out in public toilets in a park - that is soooo not disco Tom :laugh:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> I dont think she did it on purpose - I think she thought it was steroids - even though I had explained  ....I really think it was a mistake ....but I still lost £35 - and I hope I dont get sued for pricking some refuse collector with a syringe and giving him hep c :confused1:


I think you'll be fine, do you keep your needles capped?


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> OMG your cleaner stole your jabs, what a cow!


pmsl - the poor lady :thumb:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> I think you'll be fine, do you keep your needles capped?


who added the hep c bit on the end :lol: :confused1: :whistling:

Yes indeedy !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I dont think she did it on purpose - I think she thought it was steroids - even though I had explained  ....I really think it was a mistake ....but I still lost £35 - and I hope I dont get sued for pricking some refuse collector with a syringe :confused1:


yeah yeah, if she calls in sick you know the silly cow has just taken it without realizing the consequences.....lol and anyway even if it was steroids who is she to throw it out.....sorry really dont get how someone can accidentally throw out a vial without it being on purpose.....nosey fecker

was that a rant..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> yeah yeah, if she calls in sick you know the silly cow has just taken it without realizing the consequences.....lol and anyway even if it was steroids who is she to throw it out.....sorry really dont get how someone can accidentally throw out a vial without it being on purpose.....
> 
> was that a rant..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


just about qualifies as a rant, congrats :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> just about qualifies as a rant, congrats :thumbup1:


well its annoying.......she shouldnt be going through your things....shes paid to clean, sounds like she was interfering and thought

'this is bad I will throw it away' and not rotton food bad........:laugh:


----------



## defdaz

Morning Jemster! No gym for me today mate, hope you have a good workout if you go. :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

defdaz said:


> Morning Jemster! No gym for me today mate, hope you have a good workout if you go. :thumb:


do you ever go to the gym Daz....or is it one big lie? :whistling:


----------



## defdaz

There's photographic evidence and everything mate! :lol:


----------



## robisco11

hmmmm im not convinced


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> There's photographic evidence and everything mate! :lol:


pmsl yep he does go - does fook all though - just sweats :whistling: .....only joking of course ! oh i am going today of course in anticpation of my Mount Snowdon climb on saturday - getting it on on the uphill tread and stepper today being as I dont have a training partner and am flying solo !!!


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> pmsl yep he does go - does fook all though - just sweats :whistling: .....only joking of course ! oh i am going today of course in anticpation of my Mount Snowdon climb on saturday - getting it on on the uphill tread and stepper today being as I dont have a training partner and am flying solo !!!


welcome to my world :whistling:


----------



## Jem

dont mind really - gonna download some new tunes and stick wit da ipod ....


----------



## robisco11

sameeeeee, get some linkin park, disturbed and slipknot blaring away and im good!! It also means i can ignore people and not look rude


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> sameeeeee, get some linkin park, disturbed and slipknot blaring away and im good!! It also means i can ignore people and not look rude


Might try some of that - getting sick of Prodigy and Lady GaGa now ....just need fast and furious for cardio ...this is why I do it ....otherwise my gym sesh turns into a social outing if I train alone ....strangely enough whenst training with Daz I dont really get bothered - I think perhaps they think he is my boyfriend :lol:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Might try some of that - getting sick of Prodigy and Lady GaGa now ....just need fast and furious for cardio ...this is why I do it ....otherwise my gym sesh turns into a social outing if I train alone ....strangely enough whenst training with Daz I dont really get bothered - I think perhaps they think he is my boyfriend :lol:


ahhh lady gaga, i love her! Is Daz a big, mean, angry, hairy mofo that scares people away from you?


----------



## Joshua

> Suppose I have to type up my own workout today :cursing:


Is this because your secretary is too busy recruiting new cleaning staff for your household? 

If you have not yet confronted your cleaner, it maybe worth mentioning that your medicine has gone missing (the one you got prescribed by your doctor). She maybe less likely to messup in future if she thinks that she has been stealing an ill lady's medicine. When I dropped a pin in a changing room once, I was worried that people would be quite judgemental, however people were really understanding when they realised I was a diabetic (type III).

J


----------



## clairey.h

robisco11 said:


> sameeeeee, get some linkin park, disturbed and* slipknot* blaring away and I'm good!! It also means i can ignore people and not look rude


my 4 yr old Emily reckons that slipknot are her best friends, when ever she sees a magazine with them on the cover shes like mummy look I NEED it, it slipknot my friends.......bless educating her well :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> ahhh lady gaga, i love her! Is Daz a big, mean, angry, hairy mofo that scares people away from you?


:lol:LMAO erm ...big - check; hairy - check; mean :whistling: ; angry - 

we laugh too loud I think - some skinny runt doing plyometrics dared to tell me off for making Daz laugh whilst he was repping on the pulley row ....



Joshua said:


> Is this because your secretary is too busy recruiting new cleaning staff for your household?
> 
> :tongue: *cheeky ! Daz is supposed to type up the workouts when I train with him *
> 
> If you have not yet confronted your cleaner, it maybe worth mentioning that your medicine has gone missing (the one you got prescribed by your doctor). She maybe less likely to messup in future if she thinks that she has been stealing an ill lady's medicine. When I dropped a pin in a changing room once, I was worried that people would be quite judgemental, however people were really understanding when they realised I was a diabetic (*type III *  * - she would possibly fall for this*).
> 
> J


*But I have already spoken to her because she asked me about the course last time I did it - and I explained what it was ....so yes I did phone her to ask where it was and she denies all knowledge ....nothing more I can do really without rocking the boat and I need her to come in and feed the cat while I am on holiday * :lol:

*2 visits in 2 days - my your are spoiling me J * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce:


----------



## robisco11

clairey.h said:


> my 4 yr old Emily reckons that slipknot are her best friends, when ever she sees a magazine with them on the cover shes like mummy look I NEED it, it slipknot my friends.......bless educating her well :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha the kid is destined for great things, her taste is impeccable!!!!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> my 4 yr old Emily reckons that slipknot are her best friends, when ever she sees a magazine with them on the cover shes like mummy look I NEED it, it slipknot my friends.......bless educating her well :lol: :lol: :lol:


She is tooo cute though that one - watch out

Cute and smart :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

her favorite all time band is bowling for soup because they sing the Emily song....which she thinks was written especially for her.....knows all the words as well......you don't realize how inappropriate some songs are until they come out of the mouth of a 4 yr old....pmsl


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> my 4 yr old Emily reckons that slipknot are her best friends, when ever she sees a magazine with them on the cover shes like mummy look I NEED it, it slipknot my friends.......bless educating her well :lol: :lol: :lol:





clairey.h said:


> her favorite all time band is bowling for soup because they sing the Emily song....which she thinks was written especially for her.....knows all the words as well......you don't realize how inappropriate some songs are until they come out of the mouth of a 4 yr old....pmsl


 :lol: yep my daughter comes out with some choice songs that she has been introduced to by her black cousins ....you could imagine - gangster rap stylie !!! Her favourite song was Fiddy cents man - Lollipop - I cringed every time

soooo what you up to then ?


----------



## Joshua

Grr I hate things like this. There is a school of thought that would advocate leaving little vials of histamine in your fridge. If you come home and find your cleaner is as red as a beetroot you know she has been snaffling your meds, like a pig snaffles truffles.

In the works of John Kreese (karate kid): "Strike first, strike hard, no mercy"

J


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> :lol: yep my daughter comes out with some choice songs that she has been introduced to by her black cousins ....you could imagine - gangster rap stylie !!! Her favourite song was Fiddy cents man - Lollipop - I cringed every time
> 
> soooo what you up to then ?


pmsl hiding from you after the post I just put on the 69 thread........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :cool2:


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Grr I hate things like this. There is a school of thought that would advocate leaving little vials of histamine in your fridge. If you come home and find your cleaner is as red as a beetroot you know she has been snaffling your meds, like a pig snaffles truffles.
> 
> In the works of John Kreese (karate kid): "Strike first, strike hard, no mercy"
> 
> J


*Nice J - I like the way you think ! only heard of anti-histamines - I am assuming that histamine causes a reaction of sorts ? *

*Not very forgiving then* :whistling:



clairey.h said:


> pmsl hiding from you after the post I just put on the 69 thread........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :cool2:


*I cannot see it ffs* :cursing:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> *I cannot see it ffs* :cursing:


it was just a little britain quote, with then saying

IM A LAYDEE :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

was worried you wouldnt take it as a joke though....nahhhh :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> :lol:LMAO erm ...big - check; hairy - check; mean :whistling: ; angry -
> 
> we laugh too loud I think - some skinny runt doing plyometrics dared to tell me off for making Daz laugh whilst he was repping on the pulley row ....


fpmsl! :lol:

Boyfriend!? Don't - I'm already cacking it that Silverback and his mates are going to shoot my knees out! :laugh: :confused1: :scared: :blink: :crying: :surrender:

Weird how people leave you alone, I didn't even realise, just thought no-one liked you. *ducks* :lol: I must be that intimidating!! :thumb: :confused1:

Enjoy the cardio Jemity, see if you can do a PB (2 hours I think?!).... challenge ON!


----------



## Joshua

> Nice J - I like the way you think ! only heard of anti-histamines - I am assuming that histamine causes a reaction of sorts ?
> 
> Not very forgiving then


Yep - think big allergic reaction. Red, prickly skin, massive inflammation, huge lips and tongue, and some possible breathing difficulties due to closed off airways.

Mercy is what you give to pretty people who you want to do naughty things with. Certainly not for your sticky fingered household staff who are trying to get a tan when they should be dusting the Van Gogh & polishing the marble. If you let them get away with this, next thing you know, you will be finding half drunk bottles of bolly strewn around your wine cellar!

J


----------



## robisco11

who's 'that silverback'?

I like to think of myself as a bit of a silverback around these here ends


----------



## CharlieC25

Afternoon Jem - how are ya today?


----------



## Jem

was worried you wouldnt take it as a joke though....nahhhh


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Yep - think big allergic reaction. Red, prickly skin, massive inflammation, huge lips and tongue, and some possible breathing difficulties due to closed off airways.
> 
> Mercy is what you give to pretty people who you want to do naughty things with. Certainly not for your sticky fingered household staff who are trying to get a tan when they should be dusting the Van Gogh & polishing the marble. If you let them get away with this, next thing you know, you will be finding half drunk bottles of bolly strewn around your wine cellar!
> 
> J


*Can I please have some mercy J * :lol: :thumb: :lol: * well - you left the door open so it was furry muff I thought * :whistling:

*FFS I'm soooooo not posh ! it's just a cleaner :laugh:*  *:laugh: Van Gogh and marble pmsl ...but I will not accept mess in the wine cellar - that's a definite no no ! *



robisco11 said:


> who's 'that silverback'?
> 
> I like to think of myself as a bit of a silverback around these here ends


*He is erm a big gorilla black man at the gym [bIIIIIIIGGGGG!!!] who came over to me last session to tell me that if I had any more grief I was to go to him for help and that I am now 'connected' fpmsl ....do you think the gangster's moll look is so me ???* :lol: :lol: *Men pfffft *



CharlieC25 said:


> Afternoon Jem - how are ya today?


*Hi charl- I am preparing for marathon cardio sesh - how are you chick ? x*


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> hows the hot flushes coming along.........?
> 
> ive stopped taking my mt2 as i have swine flu symptoms.. rung up today and they have given me the magic pills..!


OMG you will have to keep up chils ! I have not got any because it went missing from the salad draw in the fridge ! the cleaner emptied the fridge to clean it and when I went to start my hol prep course I found out that it was no more :confused1:

Oink oink lil piggy ! Not having a great time at the moment are you chicken ? Poor you


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> oh yeah, i said sack the bitch
> 
> cant you get anymore intime..?


dont really wanna pay up again - getting hair done later and that is another fookin £100 and staying in Wales for 2 nights this wkend ...all the hol clothes as well of course ....all adds up ...I am not rich you know chils :lol:


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> sounds like your made of money after that spending spree and having a cleaner or maid as you rich folk call them..!
> 
> sack her and spend her wages on mt2..! :lol:


PMSL whatever !

I think money situation may be going downhill rapidly this year tbh so I am not counting my chickens .... :tongue: dont actually know what that means to be honest - but Im not counting them anyway lol


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> *Hi charl- I am preparing for marathon cardio sesh - how are you chick ? x*


Please don't use the C word  hehe I've already done my 45 mins fasted this morning - only another 45 mins this evening GRRR! I'm good though mate just tired, felt like a dead woman walking this morning although seem to have picked up abit now!

You training today?


----------



## Jem

nah just the cardio - I think - but then I always say that, get there and start on something .....

cardio all the way I think - get some fitness back ! I miss the long runs I used to do tbh but hey ho we have to make sacrifices sometimes


----------



## dale_flex

nice journal jem, you train hard!


----------



## Joshua

> Can I please have some mercy J well - you left the door open so it was furry muff I thought
> 
> FFS I'm soooooo not posh ! it's just a cleaner Van Gogh and marble pmsl ...but I will not accept mess in the wine cellar - that's a definite no no !


Mercy? Of course my alluringly aerobic, enchantingly exotic, ferociously feisty, sleek skinned (albeit sans MT2), prowling pretty puma. When you say "furry muff", are we talking clipped down or out of control Japanese knotweed?

Aww! I knoooooow what you are saying. I'm not posh either. I tried explaining it to my shoe shine this morn, but would he listen? I do think it is so vulgar when the help moan so about their pay. Delusions of grandeur I tell you! He will be thinking that he deserves this "minimum wage" claptrap next!

That said, I do think of my help as human - you may find the maid is slightly less thieving if you grant her the decency of the "she" pronoun, rather than "it". I know, I know, very PC, but small gestures such as these do keep the help well pacified.

I am glad to hear that you have a mess-less cellar. I take it from your robust response that the curator of your collection has a fastidious approach to hygiene and order. People like that are as rare as a bottle of '67!

Anyhow, I will catch you later my dear E - I have got to re-educate one of the chavs on the estate.

Tally ho,

J


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> nah just the cardio - I think - but then I always say that, get there and start on something .....
> 
> cardio all the way I think - get some fitness back ! I miss the long runs I used to do tbh but hey ho we have to make sacrifices sometimes


You love it! I miss being able to do lots of gymnasticy things but hey - I can still do the splits and thats the main thing that guys like right?! :thumb:

What cardio you doing? Treadmill?


----------



## defdaz

No sign of Jemima since she went to try and beat her cardio PB... I fear the worst... :crying: ...


----------



## Jem

dashing off to climb a mountain [snowdon in fact].....speak soon lots of love xxx


----------



## defdaz

Now that's cardio! :lol: Have a great time Emma!


----------



## Jem

dale_flex said:


> nice journal jem, you train hard!


*thanks Dale - cheers for popping in - well done you for finding some training amongst the gossip!!!* :thumb:



Joshua said:


> Mercy? Of course my alluringly aerobic, enchantingly exotic, ferociously feisty, sleek skinned (albeit sans MT2), prowling pretty puma. When you say "furry muff", are we talking clipped down or out of control Japanese knotweed?
> 
> *pmsl fair enough - is what I meant to say ...tis not a furry muff at all I can assure you - dont find them particularly hygienic tbh ! * :tongue:
> 
> Aww! I knoooooow what you are saying. I'm not posh either. I tried explaining it to my shoe shine this morn, but would he listen? I do think it is so vulgar when the help moan so about their pay. Delusions of grandeur I tell you! He will be thinking that he deserves this "minimum wage" claptrap next!
> 
> That said, I do think of my help as human - you may find the maid is slightly less thieving if you grant her the decency of the "she" pronoun, rather than "it". I know, I know, very PC, but small gestures such as these do keep the help well pacified.
> 
> I am glad to hear that you have a mess-less cellar. I take it from your robust response that the curator of your collection has a fastidious approach to hygiene and order. People like that are as rare as a bottle of '67!
> 
> *I just did cardio and my brain is not functioning well enough to find a suitable response for this * *- that's the help sorted - will be needing some advice with regards to the 12 immigrants I have stashed in the loft next J - they keep demanding rice * :cursing:
> 
> Anyhow, I will catch you later my dear E - I have got to re-educate one of the chavs on the estate.
> 
> Tally ho,
> 
> J


 :lol: :beer: :lol:


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> You love it! I miss being able to do lots of gymnasticy things but hey - I can still do the splits and thats the main thing that guys like right?! :thumb:
> 
> What cardio you doing? Treadmill?


*Oh my gosh yes charl - great stuff - I am sooo tight in the hams other than that I am still quite flexible however I cannot do the splits anymore * :lol: * think I would suffer an injury ...depending on the situation, it may well be worth taking the risk though * :tongue:



defdaz said:


> No sign of Jemima since she went to try and beat her cardio PB... I fear the worst... :crying: ...


*Dont fear I survived - see below ! *



defdaz said:


> Now that's cardio! :lol: Have a great time Emma!


*Deserves a carb up afterwards I would say - bring on the cheese and pasta ...maybe*


----------



## Jem

*Thursday *

*
Cardio Only *

45 mins run [yep I got my mojo back woohoo] - tempo run about 7.5 miles I think

20 mins x trainer - cardio fitness programme

20 mins bike L6

24 mins stepper hill climb level 10

Total= 109 mins = 1hr 49 mins - too hungry to do anymore ! :laugh:

*Friday am*

*
Cardio Only *

Trained early because I have to drive to the valley boyo in advance of climb tomorrow ! 

20 mins run

20 mins x trainer

24 mins stepper

Total = 64 mins

Stopped there because I need some life left in me for tomorrow ...

2 days of cardio only because all weights done this week bar legs - will do these for the last time before hols on either Sunday or Monday

Oh did I mention only 5 days to go :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## CharlieC25

Sooo jealous! Sun, Sea Sand and all that!


----------



## Jem

Hmmm but costs lots ....what I could have done with all that cash does not bear thinking about tbh !


----------



## CharlieC25

Ah Feck it - we've spent about £1500 to go to Portugal all inc. there is sooo much we could've done with that cash but there is nothing like a good holiday, the memories, the tan - all priceless


----------



## Jem

suppose - but it was slightly more than this pmsl ....I have to have my hols though !


----------



## CharlieC25

Exactly! Don't worry about it hun just enjoy your hols and get your moneys worth!


----------



## dale_flex

Jem said:


> *thanks Dale - cheers for popping in - well done you for finding some training amongst the gossip!!!* :thumb:


It was a struggle hun but to be honest I was more sidetracked by the pictures:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

HINNY!!!!!!

Hope all's well with you


----------



## defdaz

Jemster didn't get stuck up on the mountain did she?! :lol:

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemm....... cooooooeeeeeeee.....


----------



## 2Guns

Hey there Jem, thought I'd say hello here, even though I have seen you in the gym couple of times, and only been introduced once by the daz man. I'm not one for conversation in the gym when working out (you know how it is) but please feel free to approach if you need a spot.


----------



## leafman

Jem my northern freind how is things hun ?? hope all is well looking good on ur pics and if we wernt sisterly i would prob think of loads of rude and obtrusive comments to make about u pmsl. Lil joe is doin fine growing quick time lil porker now he is. Speak soon


----------



## Jem

Thanks All - just a quick note to say that I am off on my hols and will be back in a fortnight !!! woohoo bring on the tan and the dodgy food !

Cheers All

Emma

K, I will be bugging you when I get back - been to see Claire and Rob so it's your turn next honey !

Thanks Chris - off t'Egypt booked from t'internet - keep working on those abs !


----------



## Jem

dale_flex said:


> It was a struggle hun but to be honest I was more sidetracked by the pictures:whistling: :whistling:


:laugh: yeah sure hun !



defdaz said:


> Jemster didn't get stuck up on the mountain did she?! :lol:
> 
> Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemm....... cooooooeeeeeeee.....


Here I am ! off tomorrow dazlet - dont miss me too much :thumb: Keep training and lay off the battenburg for god's sake :lol: much love xx



2Guns said:


> Hey there Jem, thought I'd say hello here, even though I have seen you in the gym couple of times, and only been introduced once by the daz man. I'm not one for conversation in the gym when working out (you know how it is) but please feel free to approach if you need a spot.


Hi Hun - thanks for popping in ! ..... you will prob regret offering to spot me at some point - I am always throwing barbells and the like at Daz :bounce:


----------



## defdaz

Bon voyage Emma, hope you and the family have an absolutely incredible time! I'm not jealous whatsoever. Nope. Not.... Am. So very, very much. :lol: Hope you take lots of pics!

Missing the chats at the gym already...


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey babe!! You're back and then off again!! Rudeness!! Have a fabulous holiday! Spk to you when you get back! xxxxx


----------



## 2Guns

Hey there Jem, how's that tan coming along then? I would ask for some pics but I'm sure that seeing you back in the gym looking radiant will suffice..!!

Throwing your weights at Daz eh?! I'm pretty good at throwing weights around, usually when I'm repping though..ha! Anyway enjoy the relax..back to the challenge when you get back..oh yes!!


----------



## Jem

Hi all back now and looking forward to throwing some weights about in the gym having had a fortnight off [let's just say the gym was basic...]

I did however run 8 miles every morning at 7am so a lot of fasted cardio going on !!!!

This was essential to prevent huge weight gain from the gorgeous cakes presented every lunch and evening meal .....the diet was ahem...carby ..to say the least ...

Wonderful to be back ....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Welcome home Jem!!

Hope you had a fabulous time, great to have you back x


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Welcome home Jem!!
> 
> Hope you had a fabulous time, great to have you back x


cheers sonya ! nice to be back in a land where I dont have to haggle for feckin everything - it was driving me mad ! oh and also free of cakes .....my god they were trying to kill me !

Off to the gym very shortly - really excited ...how sad !


----------



## Chris1

Glad you enjoyed pet.


----------



## Jem

thanks honey - how are you doing ? what is happening on't ship love?


----------



## Chris1

Home now darlin' all my life seems to be taken up with cleaning and tiling!

Good to be home for a while though 

Lookin forward to the old drink off next week though


----------



## Dsahna

Welcome back jem:thumb:


----------



## Jem

It all sounds very domesticated christopher - you will make someone a lovely wife someday ....

drink off ? - is this the winger/jw thing????

Hi Dan - how's things ? I am so purrleased to be home - apart from the rain....give it a week and I will be complaining again...you know me


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> It all sounds very domesticated christopher - you will make someone a lovely wife someday ....
> 
> drink off ? - is this the winger/jw thing????
> 
> Hi Dan - how's things ? I am so purrleased to be home - apart from the rain....give it a week and I will be complaining again...you know me


 :lol: yes i know!

Things are exactly the fcuking same here jem

How many pi$s ups did you have mate?


----------



## LittleChris

Welcome back :thumb:

Pictures soon then?


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Young Jem is back!!!!! WAHEY! How are you my lovely?? Pics Pics Pics...


Hi Luke glad to be here ...pics tomorrow ! when I am using my brain a bit more ....not firing on all cylinders just yet ....

Dan I was very good....with regards to alcohol that is....I only had a couple of gins ....tee total apart from that :thumb: as for the cakes .....well let's just say....I tried them all.... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

LittleChris said:


> Welcome back :thumb:
> 
> Pictures soon then?


If I was a cynic.....

Cheers Chris, hope all is well with you and that you are keeping the threads lively ..... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Sure is Jemsy. Nice big gay out in London!


----------



## Dsahna

:thumbup1:seems youve turned all sensible jem:wink:


----------



## leafman

glad u enjoyed ur holiday jem and good to see u back :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Jemster!! Welcome back, glad you had a great holiday, we missed you!  Enjoy your workout lol

I still have your bracelet mate and I won't be at the gym again before going back down to farmer land so I'm going to have to post it to you... sorry!


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> :thumbup1:seems youve turned all sensible jem:wink:


yep that's me - miss sensible .....not ....



leafman said:


> glad u enjoyed ur holiday jem and good to see u back :thumbup1:


glad to see you back darling - hope you are back in the swing and sorting things oot [pm me the details] x



defdaz said:


> Jemster!! Welcome back, glad you had a great holiday, we missed you!  Enjoy your workout lol
> 
> I still have your bracelet mate and I won't be at the gym again before going back down to farmer land so I'm going to have to post it to you... sorry!


OMG you thief ! and how come you are not coming back to the gym boyo ? scared of how pale you will look eh?

Ooooh gonna have to train with someone else now :confused1:


----------



## defdaz

Hehe, back to bristol on Monday mate! Scary...

As for training with someone else, well I have passed all my wisdom and knowledge on to you (not much was there :lol: ) so you have graduated from the school of daz with an A+ :lol: Onwards and upwards! I'll be back the for odd workout hopefully though dimples! :thumb:

Get some pics up, want to see how dark you are now... fpmsl!


----------



## Jem

need to charge the battery and then will upload the pics !

Oh Daz I will miss our little sessions honey ....I will have to seek out a hunk to train with ...this may take some time ...

I am darker than Bob - so there is a handy comparison ...either he has been slacking on the tanning front or I am kinda brown !

Sure you can't fit a session in tomorrow - legs for me I think .....ooooh noooooo


----------



## pecman

Ok got some time on me hands to read up on all this, Hope it's going well Jem:thumb:

Now what pages are the pics on


----------



## Jem

pecman said:


> Ok got some time on me hands to read up on all this, Hope it's going well Jem:thumb:
> 
> Now what pages are the pics on


pmsl - glad I can relieve some boredom then !

Dont be shy now will you pec...I think it says on page 1 where the pics are....if you really want to look at pics instead of reading this mine of information :tongue:


----------



## dale_flex

Wheres the holiday pics then??


----------



## pecman

Jem said:


> pmsl - glad I can relieve some boredom then !
> 
> Dont be shy now will you pec...I think it says on page 1 where the pics are....if you really want to look at pics instead of reading this mine of information :tongue:


WOOOHOOOO page 14,found ya :bounce:

Very nice :wub:


----------



## Jem

pecman said:


> WOOOHOOOO page 14,found ya :bounce:
> 
> Very nice :wub:


you looked at naff ones pmsl so cheers !!! there is hope !

on the subject of pics - here are some hol snaps but will pop them in profile


----------



## weeman

woooooooooooooooooooosh and off to the profile i go...........


----------



## weeman

WERE ARE THEY!!!!!!!!!! :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

weeman said:


> WERE ARE THEY!!!!!!!!!! :crying: :crying: :crying:


x2 - feeling hard done by!


----------



## weeman

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> x2 - feeling hard done by!


lets console each other WA,it'll make (me) us feel better


----------



## Jem




----------



## Jem




----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Wow check you out Emma - you look awesome, particularly gorgeous in the second pic! Handsome little man there too! x


----------



## Jem

OMG attack of the giant woman sorry !


----------



## Jem

get you weeman - being all bold and up front - entering my journal nonetheless ....who would have thought you were so brazen eh pmsl

well it all takes fookin time ...fooks sake hate doing it ...here are some - I have thousands of the buggers ....

they are coming ...not in profile yet though....


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Wow check you out Emma - you look awesome, particularly gorgeous in the second pic! Handsome little man there too! x


thanks sonya - that's my boy there & he is a handsome bugger ! :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

cool pics, looking great!! :thumb:

i have a feeling i should say more but i dont know what else to say :confused1:

<you can imagine different things written in this space> so i feel better

:lol:


----------



## Jem

I am imagining them sal thanks !


----------



## ryoken

great pics babe your looking hot on that sun lounger :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## LittleChris

:thumb:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> get you weeman - being all bold and up front - entering my journal nonetheless ....who would have thought you were so brazen eh pmsl
> 
> well it all takes fookin time ...fooks sake hate doing it ...here are some - I have thousands of the buggers ....
> 
> they are coming ...not in profile yet though....


lmao you know me,shy and retiring etc:lol: :lol:

pics duly letched over :thumbup1: look hawt biatch,you just got case of post holiday blues,blow them away in the gym!!!

off to letch some more


----------



## IanStu

Love the pics Jem....you realy caught the sun....what do your white bits look like.....its not for me...its for a friend:whistling:


----------



## Jem

thanks all - as you can imagine there are not many white bits and they are strictly not being posted despite your protestations Ian ....

since coming back home I have done:

Friday

Cardio x 1 hour 30 mins

1 hour treadmill run [since running on hol every day, it's a piece of p!ss now]

30 mins x trainer

Saturday

Chest and Triceps - very weak as first session back

Bench

Flat d/bell flyes

Dbell press

Chest press

Bench dips

Pulldowns straight bar [went heavy on this actually]

1 hour cardio - 45 mins run, 12 mins hill climb on stepper & 15 mins walk and then ran a mile

Off to do leggies today I think ...OMG dreading it ...not done them for 3 weeks


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> thanks all - as you can imagine there are not many white bits and they are strictly not being posted despite your protestations Ian ....
> 
> since coming back home I have done:
> 
> Friday
> 
> Cardio x 1 hour 30 mins
> 
> 1 hour treadmill run [since running on hol every day, it's a piece of p!ss now]
> 
> 30 mins x trainer
> 
> Saturday
> 
> Chest and Triceps - very weak as first session back
> 
> Bench
> 
> Flat d/bell flyes
> 
> Dbell press
> 
> Chest press
> 
> Bench dips
> 
> Pulldowns straight bar [went heavy on this actually]
> 
> 1 hour cardio - 45 mins run, 12 mins hill climb on stepper & 15 mins walk and then ran a mile
> 
> Off to do leggies today I think ...OMG dreading it ...not done them for 3 weeks


thats good to see -- your getting straight back into it, your be fine on legs just watch you dont over do it and end up unable to walk -- of course if you do im a connaisseur at sports massage/massage in general so can pop round if needed:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Jem said:


> thanks all - as you can imagine there are not many white bits and they are strictly not being posted despite your protestations Ian ....
> 
> since coming back home I have done:
> 
> Friday
> 
> Cardio x 1 hour 30 mins
> 
> 1 hour treadmill run [since running on hol every day, it's a piece of p!ss now]
> 
> 30 mins x trainer
> 
> Saturday
> 
> Chest and Triceps - very weak as first session back
> 
> Bench
> 
> Flat d/bell flyes
> 
> Dbell press
> 
> Chest press
> 
> Bench dips
> 
> Pulldowns straight bar [went heavy on this actually]
> 
> 1 hour cardio - 45 mins run, 12 mins hill climb on stepper & 15 mins walk and then ran a mile
> 
> Off to do leggies today I think ...OMG dreading it ...not done them for 3 weeks


Nice workouts there, enjoy legs:thumb: haha, tbh I think I may the only person who enjoys training legs, dunno why people hate them,

But then again id dread doing them as well if I hadnt done em for 3 weeks:laugh:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> thats good to see -- your getting straight back into it, your be fine on legs just watch you dont over do it and end up unable to walk -- of course if you do im a connaisseur at sports massage/massage in general so can pop round if needed:whistling: :whistling:


Ry I had a massage on hol - read in silver thread - t'was a bit more than I bargained for ....I am sooooo not up for another one of those just yet darlink 



Seyyed said:


> Nice workouts there, enjoy legs:thumb: haha, tbh I think I may the only person who enjoys training legs, dunno why people hate them,
> 
> But then again id dread doing them as well if I hadnt done em for 3 weeks:laugh:


thanks for popping in Seyyed - leggies are my thang normally:lol: ....but having been on hols I know it's gonna hurt big time on the squats so just going to take it easy I think otherwise paralysis from tummy down will set it .....


----------



## Jem

Consider legs done and dusted - really did not wanna go gym today ...was a struggle to get out of the door [not because i'm too wide you understand - just effort to leave the comfort of home!]

First session in 3 weeks due to holidays so went easy [but will still suffer tomorrow methinks]

Sunday

Legs and Cardio

Leg Extensions

40kg warm up sets x 2 - 15 reps

50kg - 2 x 12

60kg - 2 x 8-10

Leg Press

50kg warm up set x 15

100kg - 2 x 12

130kg - 2 x 8-10

Squats

Oly Bar warm up x 25 reps

40kg - 3 sets x 15-20 reps

Lying Leg curls

70kg - 3 x 10's

Calf Raises Standing

130kg x 12

160kg - 2 x 10

Donkey Calves

25kg - 3 sets of 10

40 mins x trainer

Abs

Leg Raises - 3 sets x 12-15

Crunches - 3 sets varying amounts

[something I have not done for a while - so I expect pain tomorrow]

For the first time in a long time my calves really, really felt it afterwards ....did not even go heavy ...

Still survived the workout :beer: :bounce: :beer:


----------



## defdaz

Emla! How dark are you in those photos, omg! I'm glad I'm not training any more as I'd look albino!! :lol: Looking fantastic and from what I can see it was very nice where you were :thumb:

Great leg workout - you did leg extensions first, yay!!   :lol: Surprised you didn't try 60kg squats in your legendary failure style fpmsl, still have nightmares about that 

What happened with that massage then, most intriguing lol!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Good legs workout! Lifting some good weight there!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Emla! How dark are you in those photos, omg! I'm glad I'm not training any more as I'd look albino!! :lol: Looking fantastic and from what I can see it was very nice where you were :thumb:
> 
> Great leg workout - you did leg extensions first, yay!!   :lol: Surprised you didn't try 60kg squats in your legendary failure style fpmsl, still have nightmares about that
> 
> What happened with that massage then, most intriguing lol!


Hi Dazlet - missed you today doing my leggies - this is the reason I did not do 60's - you were not there to witness yet another spectacular epic fail :thumb: ....it was very nice and very hot !

Daz the Egyptians were very bad out there - the massage was supposed to be a sports massage but he used it as an excuse to feel me up ! Ev was there but he was seated at the other end and could not see & I did not dare tell him until we were going home because I did not want a confrontation ! The man had the cheek to keep asking me to relax....

I also had another incident where I had a manicure and then 4 men surrounded me in the beauty room asking me to pay ridiculous amounts of money for the job - there was no-one else there so I legged it ....they then chased me to give me back the extra money they had charged but I thought they were gonna do something else so when they caught up with me I was crapping myself !

Basically they know Brits are too polite to complain so they take the p!ss

Other than that - it was lovely :whistling:


----------



## Jem

thanks Seyyed

Now look - I realise that these shots are a tad rude - but I am proud of my progress so here are my glutes [see it's ok to post your ass as long as you name the muscles] ....I think all the running deffo stripped my legs and butt down over the 2 weeks

Was back to the squats today so bring on the big bootie :bounce:


----------



## LittleChris

:thumb: This journal gets better and better


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Hi Dazlet - missed you today doing my leggies - this is the reason I did not do 60's - you were not there to witness yet another spectacular epic fail :thumb: ....it was very nice and very hot !
> 
> Daz the Egyptians were very bad out there - the massage was supposed to be a sports massage but he used it as an excuse to feel me up ! Ev was there but he was seated at the other end and could not see & I did not dare tell him until we were going home because I did not want a confrontation ! The man had the cheek to keep asking me to relax....
> 
> I also had another incident where I had a manicure and then 4 men surrounded me in the beauty room asking me to pay ridiculous amounts of money for the job - there was no-one else there so I legged it ....they then chased me to give me back the extra money they had charged but I thought they were gonna do something else so when they caught up with me I was crapping myself !
> 
> Basically they know Brits are too polite to complain so they take the p!ss
> 
> Other than that - it was lovely :whistling:


OMG!!! You get into a good few scrapes you do - awesome for having stories to recap after the odd bevy hey!! Sorry though, sounds awful on both counts. :cursing: Knowing you though I bet you soon laughed them off. :thumb: Did those b*stards get the extra money? 

You'll be doing 80kg by the time we train next I reckon, can't wait to see some more epic failing (which is anything but really - only hardcore trainers to go to real failure on squats! :thumbup1: )! :lol:

Was it very nice and very hot in the gym or Eygpt... :confused1: :lol: :lol:

Glad you're well and back training in the Jemster hardcore stylee (1 hour treadmill running ftw!) already. :beer:


----------



## clairey.h

hello, decided to grace us with you presence I see.............:sad:

nice holiday uuummmmmm:crying:

did you spare a thought for those of us left behind, I could have fit in the suitcase you know im not that big!!!!, :huh: but dont you worry about little ole me stuck a home with sick kids, and the rain........ :cursing:

do you feel bad yet??????????????? :lol: :tongue:

no didnt think you would.........lol :laugh:

bet you were in the gym on the first day back wernt you......haha 

oh and reps for the bottie pics saucy minx


----------



## Gym Bunny

OMG check out the hottie! You should damn well be proud of those glutes. I iz impressed...and envious. To the gym batman! h34r:


----------



## clairey.h

chilisi said:


> nice pics jem ,you should be proud....
> 
> tan looks amazing also. glad you enjoyed your hols*..im looking to go to egypt myself in october maybe..any tips.*..?


dont get a manicure...lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

chilisi said:


> as if i was planning to :confused1: :confused1: :lol:


you never know???????? nice shade of manly magenta perhaps :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

chilisi said:


> do you think..would it match my eyes.? :tongue:


yes........it there purple :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

helloo helloooooo chills - what part you going to ? I would not go back to Sharm but suppose you have to try it and see for yourself ! great 2 weeks and I would have stayed another week but you make the best of it - afer the first week you are savvy and know how it all works so things go smoother but haggling takes it out of you ....I have been to Turkey countless times so not new too haggling but jeez these folk take the living p!ss out of you - they think you are minted because they are so lowly paid - they dont realise we have a higher cost of living ffs !


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> OMG!!! You get into a good few scrapes you do - awesome for having stories to recap after the odd bevy hey!! Sorry though, sounds awful on both counts. :cursing: Knowing you though I bet you soon laughed them off. :thumb: Did those b*stards get the extra money?
> 
> *think they got scared ....because they ran after me to give me it back after I legged it in fear ...I think they thought I was gonna send someone to sort them out ...*
> 
> You'll be doing 80kg by the time we train next I reckon, can't wait to see some more epic failing (which is anything but really - only hardcore trainers to go to real failure on squats! :thumbup1: )! :lol:
> 
> *oh I like that - that's me - hardcore ! *
> 
> Was it very nice and very hot in the gym or Eygpt... :confused1: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Both pmsl as you might have guessed - they also kept it very clean ....esp when I was running in there - the light switches & windows were polished to a high shine ...wonder if this was anything to do with the fact that I ran in bra and shorts ? bleeding pervs the lot of them ...*
> 
> Glad you're well and back training in the Jemster hardcore stylee (1 hour treadmill running ftw!) already. :beer:


*was easy compared to running in the heat of Egypt Daz ! *



clairey.h said:


> hello, decided to grace us with you presence I see.............:sad:
> 
> nice holiday uuummmmmm:crying:
> 
> did you spare a thought for those of us left behind, I could have fit in the suitcase you know im not that big!!!!, :huh: but dont you worry about little ole me stuck a home with sick kids, and the rain........ :cursing:
> 
> do you feel bad yet??????????????? :lol: :tongue:
> 
> *erm nope because I am skint bint ....*
> 
> no didnt think you would.........lol :laugh:
> 
> bet you were in the gym on the first day back wernt you......haha
> 
> *would have been were it not for the 8 hour flight delay - sleeping in the airport and playing snap - eating free meals and then having to stop at Larnaca for a re-fuel - not my idea of fun. First day back = sleep ....then the gym woohoo !!!*
> 
> oh and reps for the bottie pics saucy minx


*it looks soooooo much better I cannot quite believe it - had to show you ! I think I was holding water from hols and have dropped it now - on the scales this morning I have shed 4 pounds off pre holiday weight - so yes - I did lose weight on holiday ffs !!! I ate cakes every day as well* :beer:


----------



## Jem

LittleChris said:


> :thumb: This journal gets better and better


 :ban: :lol: :lol:



chilisi said:


> nice pics jem ,you should be proud....
> 
> tan looks amazing also. glad you enjoyed your hols..im looking to go to egypt myself in october maybe..any tips...?


Plenty - tip first in order to receive a good service or you will get the

sh!tty end of the stick - you only need to tip about £E20 [20 egyptian pounds is about £1 - depending on the rates at the time] so 20 egyptian pounds is a very nice tip for them and they will appreciate it greatly - this will be reflected in the service you receive .....sad but true - in Egypt you tip to get good service not for having had good service !

What part are you going to ? I did send reply already but think forum ate it ...will check as I may be double posting ....



Gym Bunny said:


> OMG check out the hottie! You should damn well be proud of those glutes. I iz impressed...and envious. To the gym batman! h34r:


You are back too !!!! how was the hol? and the work? glad to be back ? tell me more lady


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> after a night out there purple..!? :lol:
> 
> we have access to a villa in sharm, situated in a hotel complex.
> 
> ive heard that myself, that the haggling and beggars can be too much, but like yourself ive been to countries like that before.. im just looking to chill out for a week...hopefully wont leave the hotel complex that much...
> 
> did the melanotan help with the tanning and protect you from the sun..?


FFS MY MELANOTAN WENT MISSING - the cleaner threw it away !!!! so I had none ...went as I was - used factor 10 on day one - then factor 6 for the rest of the 1st week then used tanning accelerator and went factorless for the whole of the second week - didnt burn or peel ....

On our hotel complex there were shops so I had to run the gauntlet every time we went from pool to restaurant ....I made the mistake of telling one my name so then all the shop owners used to oshout my name out every time I went near the main hotel part ...was a fookin nightmare - I had to take a bloke with me anytime I wanted to go in there because if you are not escorted by a man they wont leave you alone ....


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> thats not too nice is it..but you had a good holiday all the same you said..?
> 
> were you training whilst you were away to get the buns of steel..? :thumb:


yeah it's what you make it isnt it ? I love the hot weather so I was happy with that and the food was ok - dont drink so alcohol shortage was not a prob [people said it was diluted] ...marine life was amazing - dont like banana boats ...never again !

yeah was a good break

Booking Turkey/Tunisia or Mexico for next hol though

Fasted Run 7am everyday - 6-8 miles so I think it has stripped me down a bit - was hard to see on holiday because I was carbed up to the eyeballs but now I am back and on carbs a.m. only it all looks loads better


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> 6-8 miles on holiday everday is hardcore, let alone in that heat.! its rare that you lose weight on holiday
> 
> i ran/weight trained most days on my holiday last year..made the eating out alot more fun..!
> 
> my girlfriend who im going with is a diving instructor so maybe ill see alot of the marine life.
> 
> ive been to mexico (cancun)..its ok..abit to americanized for my liking, but the country is beautiful.! i swam with dolphins and had a day in these underground lakes with crystal clear water..also snorkled off a beach with palms and white tree's so wasnt all bad..
> 
> we went to a town south of cancun and it was more like "mexico" but i forget the name..!


Yeah you dont feel so bad about eating if you have trained in the morning ! Mind you - I had yoghurt and melon for breakfast every day as well, then melon for lunch [with a slice of cake]...only the evening carbs that were evil!

Mmm had heard that about Mexico too - still at least the standards there are sh!t hot in comparison!

A couple we got friendly with out there had a 17 yr old who was doing his advanced diving whilst out there and he was visiting that WW2 wreckage on a dive - supposedly excellent.

Your gf will love it ! He had an amazing time out there - think really this is what Egypt does best !


----------



## Jem

yeah they reckoned I should stay and work as an interpreter ...they did not seem to think me not speaking arabic might hinder the job opps slightly !


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> apparently they love the western woman because of how they dress etc and how forward they are... they didnt want you to interpret english, they wanted to check more of your curves out :laugh: :lol:


they saw quite enough I think pmsl - more than anyone in the UK has - I mean imagine walking to the chemist in a bikini in Birmingham ...sooo not happening :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

No not just me pmsl - everyone ! t'was nothing out of the ordinary for them believe me .....


----------



## Jem

thanks Luke - anything else ....and where are your pics ...hmmmm ???

just back from gym - marathon session - did delts and bis then ran 6.5 miles - hmmm yes the longer distance running is creeping back in ...tis addictive though that runners buzz ! dont think 6 miles per cardio session is too detrimental to muscle growth though is it ? I did it for 2 weeks on hols without doing any weights session [because the gym was pants]

....oh except I did do deads once per week and the bloke 'looking after' the gym told me that I was doing it all wrong and that I should be lifting it above my head ! quite amusing ...

but actually I dont feel that much weaker upon returning and picking it back up....perhaps I am fooling myself a bit ...we will see

session to type up in a bit ....


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: 6miles! I was sick after upping my squat reps to 8 yesterday :lol:

You could train for a half-marathon maybe. I would love to do that one day :thumb:


----------



## Jem

LittleChris said:


> :lol: 6miles! I was sick after upping my squat reps to 8 yesterday :lol:
> 
> You could train for a half-marathon maybe. I would love to do that one day :thumb:


p1ss taker chris ....you hate cardio of any type  but actually it's how I started...I was running halfs before I started on the weights and I love it ...now you, well you are in the alpha army which detests cardio so stop with the fibbing :tongue: nothing wrong with cardio boyo


----------



## Jem

*Whatever day it is today .....Thursday *

*
Delts and Biceps *

Lateral Raises - 5kg dbells - 1 x 12 and 3 sets of 8 reps

Military Press - 10kg barbell - 1 x 15 and 3 x 8's

Side Delt Machine 30kgs - 4 x 8's + 1 40kg set [was doing this and someone came over and told me to drop the weight ...was just trying it ffs :lol: ]

Rear Delts - Reverse Pec Dec Machine - 40kg - 3 x 12's

Biceps

21's on 10kg Barbell x 3

Concentration Curls - 2.5kgs - 3 sets each arm

Preacher Curls with negatives - 3 sets each arm [p!ss all weight]

Run 6 miles

Still easing back into it - chickened out of doing back today. Think whole diet and routine needs sorting out again. Too much cardio and not enough training going on.....beginning to think that maybe competing is a possibility for me ?

who knows but to be sure, I will need to get my ass into gear this year and sort something out ....of course the work front needs consideration as well - I need to see if I have the time to dedicate to it & the money [this may be the beginning of a tight year ahead for me]


----------



## clairey.h

here i am, have a few minutes so amuse away......


----------



## Jem

ooh where do I start ? - not won the lottery then ?


----------



## clairey.h

no, but don't worry am still giving it my bestest effort........lol

sooo holiday was good then????, if you want to know what Ive been up to then see this thread it about sums up my last few weeks.........http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/71344-feckin-swine-flu-hotline.html

so haven't been to the gym in weeks....getting silly know, have boobs and curves again.......the boobs are good but the handles need to go...starting Monday strict rules, GI Jane styley............until then, shall eat any thing that resembles chocolate.. 

glad to have you back hunni


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> no, but don't worry am still giving it my bestest effort........lol
> 
> sooo holiday was good then????, if you want to know what Ive been up to then see this thread it about sums up my last few weeks.........http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/71344-feckin-swine-flu-hotline.html
> 
> so haven't been to the gym in weeks....getting silly know, have boobs and curves again.......the boobs are good but the handles need to go...starting Monday strict rules, GI Jane styley............until then, shall eat any thing that resembles chocolate..
> 
> glad to have you back hunni


OMG have you really put on weight then ? Boobs would be good - that was the one thing that got to me on holiday - no tats - all of my bikini tops from last year were cups not triangles and so when I wore them they gaped

....not a good look - I had nothing to fill them with, perhaps I should have tried the chicken from the restaurant ...although I may have started to smell in the heat :laugh: and leaked bodyparts in the pool ...perhaps not then !

So hardcore training on the way for you then ? I need a new routine sorted I think - gonna go for it next couple of months see how good I can look by October then have a mahoosive refeed over winter and pump up some muscle :lol:

Not read that thread but I see the words 'swine flu' pmsl - off to read it now ........xxxxx


----------



## clairey.h

yes about 8 pounds..........in four weeks....I have been very very naughty :innocent: :innocent:

I like a good ole challenge though, it makes me work harder........ :thumb:

plus my son starts pre school next week, so will have three mornings a week where I dont have to worry about creche times, and cutting it short......then jogging with my doggy when I get back then pick up the ickle fella....sorted........lol

Im usually thinner in winter than summer, god knows why.......so roll on the snow.....pmsl :cool2:

I still cant get over the jogging on holiday you are intense to say the least :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> yes about 8 pounds..........in four weeks....I have been very very naughty :innocent: :innocent:
> 
> I like a good ole challenge though, it makes me work harder........ :thumb:
> 
> plus my son starts pre school next week, so will have three mornings a week where I dont have to worry about creche times, and cutting it short......then jogging with my doggy when I get back then pick up the ickle fella....sorted........lol
> 
> Im usually thinner in winter than summer, god knows why.......so roll on the snow.....pmsl :cool2:
> 
> I still cant get over the jogging on holiday you are intense to say the least :lol: :lol: :lol:


OMFG I could not believe it myself tbh - I thought I was going to veg out ...turns out I could not do it ...I kept waking up at 6am ...Ev was gutted - I think he though holiday sex might be on the agenda ...No Way Jose ! I left them all in bed every morning - did my run - came back to the apartment to find them all still in bed - had my shower and then woke them all up :tongue:

Sods Law will make you thinner in winter - it's a harsh old world we live in claire my darling 

I wish I had a doglet like yours - random stranger pick ups seem to be my speciality at the moment xxx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> OMFG I could not believe it myself tbh - I thought I was going to veg out ...turns out I could not do it ...I kept waking up at 6am ...Ev was gutted - I think he though holiday sex might be on the agenda ...No Way Jose ! I left them all in bed every morning - did my run - came back to the apartment to find them all still in bed - had my shower and then woke them all up :tongue:
> 
> Sods Law will make you thinner in winter - it's a harsh old world we live in claire my darling
> 
> *I wish I had a doglet like yours - random stranger pick ups seem to be my speciality at the moment xxx*


wtf it sounds like you have something to tell me.......SPILL IT :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> wtf it sounds like you have something to tell me.......SPILL IT :laugh::laugh::laugh:


nope just run of the mill weirdos chasing me to my car because I don't want to get into conversations with them :lol: good job I had the trusty key in my hand instead of locking myself out with the keys still in the ignition innit ? :lol: New cars rock when trying to escape perverts :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> nope just run of the mill weirdos chasing me to my car because I don't want to get into conversations with them :lol: good job I had the trusty key in my hand instead of locking myself out with the keys still in the ignition innit ? :lol: New cars rock when trying to escape perverts :thumb:


LOL the escapades of jem :lol: :lol: :lol:

anyway you have yet to tell me how you have missed my scintillating conversation :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

yes I used spell check before you start


----------



## Jem

pmsl - would I ?

yes I have missed you actually - who is your new UKM best friend now ? tell me so I can go and kill them please .....I have 2 weeks of bog all work it would seem so I will be on here a lot unless it is deader than dead as it appears to be at the moment ...

I could tell you loads about hols etc but oooh yes - I have to get rid of the cleaner because she just deigned to tell me that whilst I was away she let her daughter stay at my house for the night with her little boy ! FFS - how cheeky is that ? she said she was having probs with her boyf and they had to call the police to her house SO SHE BROUGHT HER TO MINE ........she cannot see a problem with it - I was fookin speechless

First my melanotan - then this !

I had just given her 400 duty free **** as well !!!

Then before I could get my breath bag she produces my Chloe bag [it has not been used and has been in its dust bag for a year] ....from her car and says 'oh she borrowed this too, not a problem is it?'

AAArrrrrrhhhh - told Ev and he wants to kill her - she told me this 2 nights after we got back - which means that she slept in my bed and me not knowing climbed in with out changing the sheets .............NOT GOOOD


----------



## clairey.h

that is sooooooo feckin rude.......she thinks shes your friend not your cleaner.......im actually livid reading that....its such a liberty.........

OK even if you can forgive the daughter staying at your house if they were super stuck life or death, there is not life or death that means she should borrow your feckin handbag!!!!!!!!! what the frigging hell...........

get rid, she obviously is to familiar with your house to act like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clairey.h

oh and I have had no other friends so you can call the witch hunt off, have only logged on sometimes to stare at you pics and reread your charming witty comments........................................

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> that is sooooooo feckin rude.......she thinks shes your friend not your cleaner.......im actually livid reading that....its such a liberty.........
> 
> OK even if you can forgive the daughter staying at your house if they were super stuck life or death, there is not life or death that means she should borrow your feckin handbag!!!!!!!!! what the frigging hell...........
> 
> get rid, she obviously is to familiar with your house to act like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that is the prob you see - I am just too nice to the help pmsl :laugh: no but she was a friend I used to work with so therein lies the rub ! she could have stayed at her mother's house ffs - why mine ??? as for the bag incident ? I never used it because I needed a special outfit to wear with it [no, not the fooking lara croft one claire] ....never had the outfit or the occasion to use it - now, it's tainted ! so it can sit with all the snide bags I bought in Egypt ...I bought tons :lol:



chilisi said:


> hows the tan jem..fading yet...............?


Fook off - was just thinking that today whilst slapping tan prolonger on like a muthafooker this morning ....b'stard chils

Off on the sunbed in a bit, melanotan at end of the month and I should retain something so ner :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

chilisi said:


> hows the tan jem..fading yet...............?


even quicker as the cleaner knicked her MT :laugh::laugh::laugh:

she stole it and ran off with it in jems handbag, her daughter came back to look for more but didnt have anyluck, so they brought her son and had a sleepover instead....

have to laugh else your cry hunny :laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oh and I have had no other friends so you can call the witch hunt off, have only logged on sometimes to stare at you pics and reread your charming witty comments........................................
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh cannot blame you there - thousands all over the world fall for my charm :whistling: I am going to Italy on my next holiday....minus boyfriend - they all think I am the bees knees :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: not quite sussed out why:bounce: but not complaining either ...think it's the height actually


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Oh cannot blame you there - thousands all over the world fall for my charm :whistling: I am going to Italy on my next holiday....minus boyfriend - they all think I am the bees knees :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: not quite sussed out why:bounce: but not complaining either ...think it's the height actually


would this be the pretty one??????????


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> even quicker as the cleaner knicked her MT :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> she stole it and ran off with it in jems handbag, her daughter came back to look for more but didnt have anyluck, so they brought her son and had a sleepover instead....
> 
> have to laugh else your cry hunny :laugh:


*makes for bad reading doesnt it - she cannot see it though ! *



clairey.h said:


> would this be the pretty one??????????


*not from the gym - this was the italian contingent on holiday who thought I was from Venice Beach in Miami ffs - I think it was a compliment although they could have mistaken me for someone else*

*....anyway they kept touching me [the women] and blowing kisses [men and women] and every time I saw one of them there was half an hour of 'ciao' to'ing and fro'ing before I was allowed to get on my merry way ! *

*Ev found it most amusing * :whistling: * because there were literally hundreds of the buggers - in every nook and cranny - everywhere I turned some randy Italian was waiting for me * :tongue: * Even the old grannies were at it ! Made me feel like a rockstar though !*


----------



## clairey.h

pmsl what a life you lead....I can only aspire  you must have what the italians consider good genes, if you go to italy they probably wont let you leave until they have married you off with there sons/grandsons........haha

I can imagine ev finding it funny, I know I would........

righty ho off to bathe my ankle bitters.........ffs then comes the arguing to get emily to bed for her first day at school tomorrow

speak to you soon....xx


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> nothing a few jabs wont cure :laugh:
> 
> just what I was thinking - get the circulation going ...oh and some MT2 as well ....
> 
> i think she should start charging them rent...
> 
> ill be your live in cleaner jem if you let me use your handbags and shoes at weekends :tongue:


*steady on tiger ...no-one gets to use the bags - had to buy my daughter a fake Chloe bag on holiday to prevent her from stealing the genuine article and then I come home to find it's already been used * :cursing:

*I think you would look fetching in the thigh high boots though - which incidentally are in the bag for the charity shop x 2 pairs and I may now have to fish out because according to the media they are back in fashion * :bounce: * just need somewhere sleazy too wear them now * :bounce:

*cannot see it happening ! *



clairey.h said:


> pmsl what a life you lead....I can only aspire  you must have what the italians consider good genes, if you go to italy they probably wont let you leave until they have married you off with there sons/grandsons........haha
> 
> I can imagine ev finding it funny, I know I would........
> 
> righty ho off to bathe my ankle bitters.........ffs then comes the arguing to get emily to bed for her first day at school tomorrow
> 
> speak to you soon....xx


*Dunno what it was but it was getting annoying - I was starting to avoid them and the Egyptians - there would have been nowhere for me to go if I had stayed much longer - I would have had to stay in the pool behind the rocks ....*

*Ok - dont get too nervous - my boy is off to senior school tomorrow and I am wetting myself *

*He looks so smart and grown up in his uniform though ...*

*Oh which reminds me ....dont let me forget to tell you about his henna tattoo tomorrow *

*Lots of love to all of you *

*xxxx *


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> wear them to the chritmas uk-muscle meet if it happens... lol
> 
> have a good night


pmsl - cannot see that happening either - although t'will be cold by then so boots will be on the agenda ....who knows

anyway today was cardio only and I have yesterdays back to type up too ...

*Friday *

*Back and Cardio *

To follow

*Saturday *

*Cardio Only *

1 hour treadmill run - split into 2 30 mins intervals - toilet break in between

Today I did 9 miles in total so quite pleased with that as the pace was good

I do at least 5k in the first 30 mins treating this like a warm up run and then blast it in the second 30 mins with sprints at the end [so long as the Prodigy is in my ears I can cope...Smack my Bitch Up fab to run to amongst others]

Sweating cobs [whatever they are] today, had to change vests after first 30 mins as it was soaked ...nice !

Legs are deffo stripped down - measured them and they are now 21" - they were 23.5 ...they look quite small face on but if I turn to the side they look well chunky man !

still who wants skinny legs ffs :tongue:

Got asked out for a meal yesterday as well by a very handsome chap at the gym ...obviously I am taken so I laughed, dodged the question and waffled on about carbs making a complete [email protected] of myself ...as you do when someone completely out of your league chats you up ...


----------



## LittleChris

I didn't know you were taken though


----------



## Jem

LittleChris said:


> I didn't know you were taken though


well of course you knew that Chris, my heart belongs to you silly wabbit ...


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> pmsl - cannot see that happening either - although t'will be cold by then so boots will be on the agenda ....who knows
> 
> anyway today was cardio only and I have yesterdays back to type up too ...
> 
> *Friday *
> 
> *Back and Cardio *
> 
> To follow
> 
> *Saturday *
> 
> *Cardio Only *
> 
> 1 hour treadmill run - split into 2 30 mins intervals - toilet break in between
> 
> Today I did 9 miles in total so quite pleased with that as the pace was good
> 
> I do at least 5k in the first 30 mins treating this like a warm up run and then blast it in the second 30 mins with sprints at the end [so long as the Prodigy is in my ears I can cope...Smack my Bitch Up fab to run to amongst others]
> 
> Sweating cobs [whatever they are] today, had to change vests after first 30 mins as it was soaked ...nice !
> 
> Legs are deffo stripped down - measured them and they are now 21" - they were 23.5 ...they look quite small face on but if I turn to the side they look well chunky man !
> 
> still who wants skinny legs ffs :tongue:
> 
> Got asked out for a meal yesterday as well by a very handsome chap at the gym ...obviously I am taken so I laughed, dodged the question and waffled on about carbs making a complete [email protected] of myself ...as you do when someone completely out of your league chats you up ...


I see you still have all the confidence in the world in urself :whistling: Anyway lookin good in them tiny lil pictures i could hardly see :thumbup1: Some full size ones for us with bad eyes hun :lol: Glad u had good holiday or at least i presume u have, as after i spied ur ppics i gave up on the other million pages :lol: Will catch up soon proper hope all is well


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> I see you still have all the confidence in the world in urself :whistling: Anyway lookin good in them tiny lil pictures i could hardly see :thumbup1: Some full size ones for us with bad eyes hun :lol: Glad u had good holiday or at least i presume u have, as after i spied ur ppics i gave up on the other million pages :lol: Will catch up soon proper hope all is well


I call it being grounded honey ! I know what I am, exactly how I look, flaws and all, and what I am capable of so ner :tongue: Not sure why the pics are so small, it was not done on purpose - they are bigger in my albums on profile page honey so have a look there K - it was upon transferring them to here that they shrunk ...

Lots of sh!t on the hol but we made the best of it and on the whole was lovely and hot and I got a good tan ...job's a good'un

We have to catch up - and yes I think inevitably this means me coming to Leeds for a sisterly chat ...you need sorting out [not like that] - are you going to any finals in Sept/Oct we could meet up at one of them ??? I will let you know which ones I am at - pretty sure I am attending a Southampton one - think it's UKBFF Finals ...in Oct - I told you to get saving ... Love to all x


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> I call it being grounded honey ! I know what I am, exactly how I look, flaws and all, and what I am capable of so ner :tongue: Not sure why the pics are so small, it was not done on purpose - they are bigger in my albums on profile page honey so have a look there K - it was upon transferring them to here that they shrunk ...
> 
> Lots of sh!t on the hol but we made the best of it and on the whole was lovely and hot and I got a good tan ...job's a good'un
> 
> We have to catch up - and yes I think inevitably this means me coming to Leeds for a sisterly chat ...you need sorting out [not like that] - are you going to any finals in Sept/Oct we could meet up at one of them ??? I will let you know which ones I am at - pretty sure I am attending a Southampton one - think it's UKBFF Finals ...in Oct - I told you to get saving ... Love to all x


the finals are in nottingham sweetheart, i will be there though so definatly worth a trip just to see me --thats for everyone not just jem :innocent:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> the finals are in nottingham sweetheart, i will be there though so definatly worth a trip just to see me --thats for everyone not just jem :innocent:


Oh yeah - well there then, that's where I will be !

what date is it ??

I am sure everyone will be there to meet and greet with you Ry


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Oh yeah - well there then, that's where I will be !
> 
> what date is it ??
> 
> I am sure everyone will be there to meet and greet with you Ry


its on the 18th-19th of october , i should be there for both days hopefully


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> its on the 18th-19th of october , i should be there for both days hopefully


Oh I am not sure which day I am at ...Must find oot !


----------



## Jem

all very quiet in here these days which may not be an entirely bad thing ...I will plod along posting workouts for my benefit anyway ...when I can be bothered ...

Today I did what clairey would call a GI Jane workout, was having such fun and honestly did not realise that I had actually completed 2 hours of cardio until the gym shut at 6pm ...just like my days in the pub, I am always last out of the door!

So:

- Started with 30 mins on the x-trainer

- 30 mins on the stepper - hill climbing

- change of vest because was sweating like a P.I.G.

- 30 mins on x-trainer

- 30 mins on treadmill - nice run with sprints at the end [Prodigy Firestarter, Take Me to the Hospital & Breathe]

Total 2 hours - great fun and I dont care if it burnt muscle coz I enjoyed it ok !

Had a banana pwo - cannot face protein shake today - not sure why ....


----------



## Gym Bunny

I actually feel physically ill when I read your cardio workouts.

Take lots of pics at the UKBFF finals for me....Some stuff has interfered and I won;t be making it. :crying:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I actually feel physically ill when I read your cardio workouts.
> 
> Take lots of pics at the UKBFF finals for me....Some stuff has interfered and I won;t be making it. :crying:


OMG that's a shame Lys - was looking forward to meeting up :confused1: what happened ? or is it just lack of travelling funds?

I cannot tell you the buzz I get from cardio - it's much more fun than weights at the moment - which is not good news really - I think I need to train with someone ...lost little dazlet - he has buggered off back to Bristol fookin city ....wearing my gold bracelet I might add

Daz the Tranny


----------



## Joshua

> all very quiet in here these days which may not be an entirely bad thing


You are not alone.



> I actually feel physically ill when I read your cardio workouts.


Really? I find I get aroused when reading them 

J


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem...it's mainly about money. Will PM you.

Joshua.....you need help. :lol: Obviously I need to up my CV fitness.


----------



## clairey.h

im sooooooo depressed, dropped my son off a preschool, sat outside for 45 min sobbing and im still going ffs.......

emily is in year 1 now, so im not allowed in the classroom, she went running in to see her friend so I didnt even get a kiss good bye from her..................

my little boy, I cant believe how sad I am, just want to pick him up and give him a kiss :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:

couldnt even think about going gym today, just sat on the sofa hugging a pillow :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:

cheer me up???????????


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> im sooooooo depressed, dropped my son off a preschool, sat outside for 45 min sobbing and im still going ffs.......
> 
> emily is in year 1 now, so im not allowed in the classroom, she went running in to see her friend so I didnt even get a kiss good bye from her..................
> 
> my little boy, I cant believe how sad I am, just want to pick him up and give him a kiss :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> couldnt even think about going gym today, just sat on the sofa hugging a pillow :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> cheer me up???????????


pmsl OMG girl you are free !!!!! you should be celebrating not crying - before you know it he will be home and damaging DVD players, TV cabinets and other things ....Be Happy - Sort Your Course OUT :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I know how you feel though - I do remember feeling the same way - for about one day though Claire ....

Now get to the gym and dooooo something - hugging feckin pillows :laugh:

Feel better - all tea and sympathy that's me !


----------



## Rachie

Jem said:


> all very quiet in here these days which may not be an entirely bad thing ...I will plod along posting workouts for my benefit anyway ...when I can be bothered ...
> 
> Today I did what clairey would call a GI Jane workout, was having such fun and honestly did not realise that I had actually completed 2 hours of cardio until the gym shut at 6pm ...just like my days in the pub, I am always last out of the door!
> 
> So:
> 
> - Started with 30 mins on the x-trainer
> 
> - 30 mins on the stepper - hill climbing
> 
> - change of vest because was sweating like a P.I.G.
> 
> - 30 mins on x-trainer
> 
> - 30 mins on treadmill - nice run with sprints at the end [Prodigy Firestarter, Take Me to the Hospital & Breathe]
> 
> Total 2 hours - great fun and I dont care if it burnt muscle coz I enjoyed it ok !
> 
> Had a banana pwo - cannot face protein shake today - not sure why ....


That is one hardcore cardio session!! :thumb: wish i had the motivation to do that much!!!


----------



## Jem

MrsDC55 said:


> That is one hardcore cardio session!! :thumb: wish i had the motivation to do that much!!!


LMAO it doesn't feel that bad honest ! each to their own I suppose - I think I am just a freak to be fair ....anyway it's not ideal is it, I should have been doing a leggie session and I chickened out after leg extensions to do cardio ... :whistling:

Good of you to pop in darlink !


----------



## Rachie

Jem said:


> LMAO it doesn't feel that bad honest ! each to their own I suppose - I think I am just a freak to be fair ....anyway it's not ideal is it, I should have been doing a leggie session and I chickened out after leg extensions to do cardio ... :whistling:
> 
> Good of you to pop in darlink !


well i'm a bit of a newbie to this weight training lark so been looking on other girls journals to see what there doing!! :whistling:

I love a bit of cardio but think i may have actually died if i had done your cardio session!!

My first weight training session on my own tomorrow and quite looking forward to it!! :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> pmsl OMG girl you are free !!!!! you should be celebrating not crying - before you know it he will be home and damaging DVD players, TV cabinets and other things ....Be Happy - Sort Your Course OUT :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> I know how you feel though - I do remember feeling the same way - for about one day though Claire ....
> 
> Now get to the gym and dooooo something - hugging feckin pillows :laugh:
> 
> Feel better - all tea and sympathy that's me !


hes home now :bounce: :bounce:, although the bar of dairy milk that was in the fridge has all but vanished :whistling: :whistling: LOL and I was gonna be sooooo good this week :innocent:

I had to go in and get him first cause he had just started to cry, I sat down on the floor and he curled up on my lap for a cuddle and no word of a lie I sat there infront of everyone blubbering.........my good god I have no idea what has happened to me today. 

The women sat down who is his key worker who was also emilys so they know me and him(not to bad then...) and told me everything that he had done today, and how is was not quite the hurricane that they were expecting......pmsl (wait until they get him on a good day :laugh

still sad, hope he dosnt cry tomorrow when he realises whats going on, as then there will be no stopping me :crying:

am off to give him lots of cuddles and blow bubbles with him, gym can wait you do enough cardio for the both of us!!!!! oh and thanks sooooo much for the sympathy, I know where to come when something REALLY bad happens........................not you:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

will catch up with you later


----------



## Jem

MrsDC55 said:


> well i'm a bit of a newbie to this weight training lark so been looking on other girls journals to see what there doing!! :whistling:
> 
> I love a bit of cardio but think i may have actually died if i had done your cardio session!!
> 
> My first weight training session on my own tomorrow and quite looking forward to it!! :thumbup1:


I found surplus energy I think - 2 hours is not the norm for me I would like to point out :laugh: Normally I get starving after an hour and a half and cannot carry on .....

Oooh how exciting :beer: it's a good buzz all that aching afterwards though  but wait till you see little bulges popping up [i am talking about on your bod, not an excited DC55] and lines appearing!

All good stuff - enjoy !


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> hes home now :bounce: :bounce:, although the bar of dairy milk that was in the fridge has all but vanished :whistling: :whistling: LOL and I was gonna be sooooo good this week :innocent:
> 
> I had to go in and get him first cause he had just started to cry, I sat down on the floor and he curled up on my lap for a cuddle and no word of a lie I sat there infront of everyone blubbering.........my good god I have no idea what has happened to me today.
> 
> The women sat down who is his key worker who was also emilys so they know me and him(not to bad then...) and told me everything that he had done today, and how is was not quite the hurricane that they were expecting......pmsl (wait until they get him on a good day :laugh
> 
> still sad, hope he dosnt cry tomorrow when he realises whats going on, as then there will be no stopping me :crying:
> 
> am off to give him lots of cuddles and blow bubbles with him, gym can wait you do enough cardio for the both of us!!!!! oh and thanks sooooo much for the sympathy, I know where to come when something REALLY bad happens........................not you:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> will catch up with you later


Ah bless you :lol: you know I love you lots and that I am there for you claire - I just thought it was cute [in a vom kind of way:tongue:] but seriously, you're a lovely mum [which makes me sick with guilt that I am not sooo smoochy over my own] ...I do hoope it goes ok tomorrow - he will take a while to settle and they are terrible for doing that anyway - Willow used o do it all the time - ball like the world was ending and then 2 mins after I went she was happy as Larry [whoever he is]...I know this to be true because I hid one day, and as soon as she thought I had gone the little b*gger ran off to play with her mates....

Partly they get upset because they sense you are - so business as usual - put on your face and dont let him see you are nervous otherwise how is the little man supposed to react ?

Lots of Love

xxxx


----------



## Jem

Right been to the gym and was a bit peeved because I did not have too much time....

*Monday *

*
Chest and Triceps + Cardio *

Chest press

1 warm up set 40kg x 15

3 @ 50 x 8

D/Bell Flyes

1 warm up with 5kg x 15

3 @ 7.5kg x 8

D/Bell Press

3 x 5kg x 10

Press Ups

3 x 10

Tri Pulldowns

warm up - 15kg x 20

1 x 20kg x 12

2 x 25kg x 10

Machine Dips

15kg each arm - 3 x 10-12

Rope Pulldowns

20kg - 3 x 10

Bench Dips [b/weight only]

3 x 10

Cardio

X trainer - 20 mins

Treadmill - 15 mins

Stepper Hill Climb - 12 mins

Total Cardio - 47 mins ...ran out of time ...bummer


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> I call it being grounded honey ! I know what I am, exactly how I look, flaws and all, and what I am capable of so ner :tongue: Not sure why the pics are so small, it was not done on purpose - they are bigger in my albums on profile page honey so have a look there K - it was upon transferring them to here that they shrunk ...
> 
> Lots of sh!t on the hol but we made the best of it and on the whole was lovely and hot and I got a good tan ...job's a good'un
> 
> We have to catch up - and yes I think inevitably this means me coming to Leeds for a sisterly chat ...you need sorting out [not like that] - are you going to any finals in Sept/Oct we could meet up at one of them ??? I will let you know which ones I am at - pretty sure I am attending a Southampton one - think it's UKBFF Finals ...in Oct - I told you to get saving ... Love to all x


u call it grounded i call it ****ing bollocks  naa seriously no body should be grounded how do u know u wernt out his his league? u could have went out with him and he might have started licking ur car windows and scratching his balls non stop :lol: point is im wright ur wrong :tongue:

yea will defo have to catch up sometime ur more than welcome to come pay me a visit and see my lil man (meanin lil joe :lol: ) dont think there is much u can do to save day now tho hun :whistling: soooo instead we can just go on p1ss round leeds  Far more fun anyways

as for finals errrr no i wernt planning on goin and i sort of forgot u mentioned it. Get me a date and time and place :thumbup1: Or better still a date a time and a lift :lol: Tbh it has just been last thing on my mind with everything goin on. The place im staying stinks of old men,p1ss and pipe backy so iv been a bit distracted latly :whistling:

will catch up soon  x


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> u call it grounded i call it ****ing bollocks  naa seriously no body should be grounded how do u know u wernt out his his league? u could have went out with him and he might have started licking ur car windows and scratching his balls non stop :lol: point is im wright ur wrong :tongue:
> 
> *fair point Leaf although I am yet to make that mistake * :lol:
> 
> *ok you can be right this time ...I have to make some concessions *
> 
> yea will defo have to catch up sometime ur more than welcome to come pay me a visit and see my lil man (meanin lil joe :lol: )
> 
> *pmsl - yeah K I believe you, thousands wouldn't ...*
> 
> dont think there is much u can do to save day now tho hun :whistling: soooo instead we can just go on p1ss round leeds  Far more fun anyways
> 
> *Shame but hey these things happen ...*
> 
> *Just try your best to keep it amicable *
> 
> as for finals errrr no i wernt planning on goin and i sort of forgot u mentioned it. Get me a date and time and place :thumbup1: Or better still a date a time and a lift :lol: Tbh it has just been last thing on my mind with everything goin on. The place im staying stinks of old men,p1ss and pipe backy so iv been a bit distracted latly :whistling:
> 
> *Ok will come back to you on that - p1ssin hell - when you gonna get somewhere else ? any idea - they could have you there for years couldn't they ? *
> 
> *Not good honey *
> 
> will catch up soon  x


*Okie Dokie *

*x*


----------



## clairey.h

chilisi said:


> is claire.h being nice to you now jem?


no...have a look at the silver thread


----------



## clairey.h

chilisi said:


> is claire.h being nice to you now jem?


what do you mean 'now' anyway.....Im always nicer than nice :tongue:


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> is claire.h being nice to you now jem?





clairey.h said:


> no...have a look at the silver thread





clairey.h said:


> what do you mean 'now' anyway.....Im always nicer than nice :tongue:


pmsl - hi chils ! noooo she certainly is not - she is giving me dodgy hair do's as it goes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

he has your card well and truly marked ....see pretending to be all nicey nice - chils knows the truth !!!


----------



## clairey.h

only cause I take the p1ss out of him and his nail varnish.............actually that is a reoccuring theme with men on this board :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

chilisi said:


> i only said because she was nice to me.thought she had turned over a new leaf
> 
> hows your training going?* found a new live in maid yet? *


see you moan at me but thats just underhandly cruel.....FPMSL...really funny though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Fook sake whatever !

Actually I have been doing my own housework - and I am quite enjoying it !

I love mopping the floors and making them all shiny - what fun ....

Do not like the toilet & bath cleaning part....

It's not even hard - I dunno what all the moaning re housework is about

Wap the dyson over the rugs

Mop the laminates

Shine things

Bob is your uncle and fanny is your aunt

Would rather have a chef now !


----------



## clairey.h

oh how the other half live......lol


----------



## Jem

I wish I knew - gonna be skint this year for sure

I am now on a budget ! Needed some new perfume and refused to buy it ...then Ev brought it home from work for me yesterday ! How good is that ? I am gonna be skint more often - you get things for free !!!


----------



## clairey.h

aaawwwwww

I have run out of perfume as well.......hint hint :whistling:

do you think ev will buy it for me too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

clairey.h said:


> dont get a manicure...lol :lol: :lol: :lol:





chilisi said:


> as if i was planning to :confused1: :confused1: :lol:





clairey.h said:


> you never know???????? nice shade of manly magenta perhaps :lol: :lol: :lol:





chilisi said:


> do you think..would it match my eyes.? :tongue:


there knew I hadnt dreamed it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

see - she is on the ball this one ! pmsl - chils there....you are well and truly quoted !

and OMG - I would pay for that meal actually !

that man at the gym that asked me out told me that he is a chef today ....OMG to have a man that's a chef - look what I am missing out on !

Cannot trade Ev though ...

and nope - he is notoriously tight with his money - I was feckin amazed he bought it for me - but then it was just Burberry Weekend that I wear during the day so it's not like it was expensive pmsl


----------



## clairey.h

chilisi said:


> im sorry jem.. this woman is evil..!!!? :lol:
> 
> my memory is terrible.. :confused1: :laugh:


I am astounded truely and utterly hurt..........evil moi..............

by the way are you taping your neatly manicured nails in revenge as we type....or are they getting in the way :confused1: :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

chilisi said:


> im typing with one hand actually as the other is too swollen to help out.. plus the nails were smashed off in the accident :laugh:


see thats it, make me feel bad why dont you, turn it around with a bit of hurt emotion


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> women have been playing this card for years jem. jump on the band wagon


I am a bit late to the party then - I was playing the Independent Woman card - bit sick of that now to be fair :thumb:



clairey.h said:


> see thats it, make me feel bad why dont you, turn it around with a bit of hurt emotion


pmsl - pics of said swollen member on his bike thread....yep hope you feel really really sh!tty now :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> pmsl - pics of said swollen member on his bike thread....yep hope you feel really really sh!tty now :tongue:


had already put my oh so serious view on the picture already :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

lmao - and I added my tea & sympathy ...


----------



## Jem

3000th post made by you chils woohoo !


----------



## Jem

erm what could I possibly give you that you dont already have chils ?


----------



## Jem

yeah you can have her !


----------



## A.U.K

chilisi said:


> somebody to do my housework ?? :lol:


*I'm on my way...no one can run a house like I can..really, its true its a family joke these days..* :thumb:

*Sorry to Butt into your thread Jem just stopping by to say good evening ladies..*

*Andrew*

*x*


----------



## Jem

A.U.K said:


> *I'm on my way...no one can run a house like I can..really, its true its a family joke these days..* :thumb:
> 
> *Sorry to Butt into your thread Jem just stopping by to say good evening ladies..*
> 
> *Andrew*
> 
> *x*


...and a very good evening to you too !

your presence is more than welcome Andrew, if I had known you were coming i'd have baked a cake ...well popped to Sainsburys probably but still ..let's not nit pick :laugh:

I am improving due to having no choice being as my cleaner allowed her rampant daughter to stay at my house whilst I was on holiday amongst other things...which included nicking off with a designer bag that had never been out of the dust bag...

xxx


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> no offence but id rather jem :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

that was the best offer you were going to get I think chils ...and you turned poor Andrew down ...and he makes a mean full english too I hear ...and sorts the animals

In fact he is Superman ...and I bet he would wear the outfit too :bounce:


----------



## A.U.K

Jem said:


> ...and a very good evening to you too !
> 
> your presence is more than welcome Andrew, if I had known you were coming i'd have baked a cake ...well popped to Sainsburys probably but still ..let's not nit pick :laugh:
> 
> I am improving due to having no choice being as my cleaner allowed her rampant daughter to stay at my house whilst I was on holiday amongst other things...which included nicking off with a designer bag that had never been out of the dust bag...
> 
> xxx


*OOOH baked or bought, a nice cake and a cuppa always goes over well with me...you can tell I am a slave to a diet sheet..*:laugh:

*Horrified to read that your cleaners daughter nicked a handbag, what a mare..did you get it back or have you mentioned it..I would be livid if it were me, (not that I own a handbag,...well apart from an old louis Vuitton Keepal but thats like a small holdall, so not really a handbag..is it)* 

*Anyhoo thought I would have a peep to see where the nice ladies hang out and I found its JEMS THREAD * :thumb:

*Andrew*

*xoxoxoxox*


----------



## A.U.K

chilisi said:


> no offence but id rather jem :laugh:


*Well fuk you then polish your own knobs and knockers and iron your own sheets..* :lol:

*No Chilisi I do understand I really do mate..BITCH :laugh:*


----------



## A.U.K

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> that was the best offer you were going to get I think chils ...and you turned poor Andrew down ...and he makes a mean full english too I hear ...and sorts the animals
> 
> In fact he is Superman ...and I bet he would wear the outfit too :bounce:


*Just the tights...:laugh:*


----------



## clairey.h

OMG its on here to...............I swear it twas not me,

well ok maybe I have just added the foot bit, not juvenile at all.........


----------



## Jem

A.U.K said:


> *OOOH baked or bought, a nice cake and a cuppa always goes over well with me...you can tell I am a slave to a diet sheet..*:laugh:
> 
> I am, but would make an exception for a special visitor such as yourself ...
> 
> *Horrified to read that your cleaners daughter nicked a handbag, what a mare..did you get it back or have you mentioned it..*
> 
> She borrowed it ....it was because she handed it back to me that I knew she's used it - otherwise I would have been oblivious - talk about being hoist with your own petard ... :lol:
> 
> *I would be livid if it were me, (not that I own a handbag,...well apart from an old louis Vuitton Keepal but thats like a small holdall, so not really a handbag..is it)*
> 
> pmsl - I saw this bloke in the gym today with a fake LV man bag on ...it looked very silly I might add esp with gym wear :lol:
> 
> *Anyhoo thought I would have a peep to see where the nice ladies hang out and I found its JEMS THREAD * :thumb:
> 
> *Andrew*
> 
> *xoxoxoxox*


Well pop in anytime - I will plump the cushions and stick the kettle on no probs xx



A.U.K said:


> *Well fuk you then polish your own knobs and knockers and iron your own sheets..* :lol:
> 
> *No Chilisi I do understand I really do mate..BITCH :laugh:*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you are getting all the insults tonight - but I did warn you ...a woman scorned and all that malarkey :bounce: :bounce:



A.U.K said:


> *Just the tights...:laugh:*


chils will be fighting you for those I believe :tongue:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> OMG its on here to...............I swear it twas not me,
> 
> well ok maybe I have just added the foot bit, not juvenile at all.........


lmfao - I had not noticed it here too :ban:


----------



## clairey.h

I swear I am not responsible for the bum thing...esle I would delete for you........


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I swear I am not responsible for the bum thing...esle I would delete for you........


pmsl I can live with it :lol:


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> sounds like a bargain if your paying


I am skint remember ? that's my story and I am sticking to it


----------



## Rosedale6

Whats this bum thing someone fill me in with the details!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Rosedale6 said:


> Whats this bum thing someone fill me in with the details!! :thumb:


 :whistling: anything you hear is lies and gossip mongering :tongue:


----------



## A.U.K

clairey.h said:


> OMG its on here to...............I swear it twas not me,
> 
> well ok maybe I have just added the foot bit, not juvenile at all.........


Have I missed something here, I cant see a post re a bum thing?? whats that all about? I hate to be in the dark :confused1:


----------



## A.U.K

Jem said:


> Well pop in anytime - I will plump the cushions and stick the kettle on no probs xx
> 
> *Sounds like a perfect afternoon..tea and cake..yummy*, :thumb:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: you are getting all the insults tonight - but I did warn you ...a woman scorned and all that malarkey :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> *Well chilisi turned me down..I was hurt..*
> 
> chils will be fighting you for those I believe :tongue:


*I dont doubt it for a moment, but I always have my Pop socks as a back up..* :thumb:


----------



## Jem

A.U.K said:


> Have I missed something here, I cant see a post re a bum thing?? whats that all about? I hate to be in the dark :confused1:


it's in the tags at the bottom of the page andrew ! someone is putting tags about re me loving bum fun :lol: :lol: :lol: it's sooooo not true ....and again - that's my story and I'm sticking to it :bounce:


----------



## A.U.K

*I have a PVC maids outfit, wipe and wear kind of deal...practical for those messy jobs..*

*Can you imagine it, dear god what a sight..*


----------



## A.U.K

Jem said:


> it's in the tags at the bottom of the page andrew ! someone is putting tags about re me loving bum fun :lol: :lol: :lol: it's sooooo not true ....and again - that's my story and I'm sticking to it :bounce:


*OH I see now, well surely its your thread so how can somone do that?*

*I am not very good with computers so I amazed at what people can do..*


----------



## Jem

A.U.K said:


> *I dont doubt it for a moment, but I always have my Pop socks as a back up..* :thumb:


*Oooh nice sweetie * 



chilisi said:


> you could of had this if you hired me as your chef.. its like an orgasm in your mouth :laugh:
> 
> *OMG you sh!t - I cannot believe you are posting pics of GU brownies on my thread ....& B&J....*
> 
> *CHILS *
> 
> *Better than sex *
> 
> *I have not even dared to buy that GU because I know I would eat it all myself *
> 
> *OMG you are hired - what time can you get here ? *
> 
> View attachment 30892





A.U.K said:


> *I have a PVC maids outfit, wipe and wear kind of deal...practical for those messy jobs..*
> 
> *Can you imagine it, dear god what a sight..*


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: *it's all in the detail....spill * :lol:


----------



## Jem

A.U.K said:


> *OH I see now, well surely its your thread so how can somone do that?*
> 
> *I am not very good with computers so I amazed at what people can do..*


I managed to remove them ! you just click on them and then you can edit - dont know who put it there though


----------



## Beklet

Dirty natty fly by because i've been neglecting all the journals :lol:


----------



## Jem

cheers for that one Beklet - disappointed though ...I see no evidence of any dirt here !


----------



## Beklet

My nattiness is dirt enough.


----------



## Jem

GU Brownies are not fat free and being natural is not dirty - these are both untruths ...

What is true, is that I am fookin knackered after todays session and I don't even feel like I did that much

Was supposed to do legs [again] but my hamstrings are still aching like mad after the deads the other day - surely this is not normal ? they were only 50kgs for god's sake - serious DOMS going on here. Bit p!ssed off because I had a training partner readily available to spot my epic failing squats ...oh well ...

*Tuesday *

*
*

*
Delts and Bis *

Lateral Raises

3.75 warm up sets x 2 for 12 reps

5kgs - 3 x 10

Military Press

10kgs

4 x 8-10

Side Delt Machine

20kgs

3 x 8

Machine Shoulder Press

20kgs

4 x 6-7

Reverse Pec Dec for rear delts

40kgs

3 x 12

Twisting D/Bell Curls

7.5kgs each

single arm - 3 x 10s

B/Bell Curls

15kgs

5 x 5 full

1 x 5 partials

Concentration Curls

5kgs

5 x 5 each arm

Cardio was 20 mins cross trainer and 20 mins treadmill

40 mins cardio total


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> good workout that jem.. have you used cables for shoulders before..?


well actually chils I always get a bit confused with the cables - I can use them for chest and for bicep curls but with shoulders would it be single arm wood cutter action type thing?...gosh I am so technical :tongue:

I would welcome some new delt suggestions esp for side delts as they need bringing out more than the fronts to keep everything balanced and feminine [if I am allowed to say that :ban: ]


----------



## Jem

yeah have done the ones across the body - will incorporate them next week chils - will have a look at youtube clips when on home pc as firewalls on this laptop grrr

cheers darling !


----------



## defdaz

Jemster!!

Wow how much have I missed?! I hope things are going well your end - just had a read back the last three thousand and eighty four pages I've missed since I last visited (can't believe it really!) and the stand out things (for me!) are you getting chatted up in the gym (hard to believe cos no-one talked to you when I trained with you... what do you mean it was me?! lol) and you thinking they're out of your league (pfft!), you calling me a tranny (FLMFAO!  ), you turning into some sort of long-distance endorphin-fuelled crazeee person and having the chance to do some epic squatting but having sore hams from doing 50kg deads (all that cardio!!!)... phew! Oh and you seeing to actually enjoy housecleaning too... the novelty will wear off I suspect 

I miss our workouts too - not half as much fun on my own  You could put an add up for a replacement, I'm sure there's lots of sweaty b*stards there who could do the job! :lol:

PM me your address if you trust me mate so I can send back your bracelet - I'm wearing it out!! x


----------



## rodrigo

:rockon:i was gettin a good hit from reverse pec dec jem but tried cables bent over doin the same sort of motion found these to really target the rear delt ,good luck and keep up the excellent work:thumb:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Jemster!!
> 
> Wow how much have I missed?!
> 
> *aaah there he is !!! I was wondering where the heck you were ! I have missed you little Dazlet *
> 
> I hope things are going well your end - just had a read back the last three thousand and eighty four pages I've missed since I last visited (can't believe it really!) and the stand out things (for me!) are you getting chatted up in the gym (hard to believe cos no-one talked to you when I trained with you... what do you mean it was me?! lol)
> 
> *Ha cheeky fecker - hard to believe - you know him - Roman wrestler ! *
> 
> *Erm yes - it's all your fault - everyone was soooo intimidated by you...that is why I got carried half way across the gym screaming & kicking my legs while you stood by and watched *  * my hero ! *
> 
> and you thinking they're out of your league (pfft!)
> 
> *Well what a bod ffs ! *
> 
> , you calling me a tranny (FLMFAO!  ),
> 
> *If the cap fits.... *
> 
> you turning into some sort of long-distance endorphin-fuelled crazeee person
> 
> *feels good baby - that's the leftovers from holiday - I was in the zone maaan ! *
> 
> and having the chance to do some epic squatting but having sore hams from doing 50kg deads (all that cardio!!!)... phew!
> 
> *still killing me now ...*
> 
> Oh and you seeing to actually enjoy housecleaning too... the novelty will wear off I suspect
> 
> *Now this is the first thing you have said that I agree with* :lol:
> 
> I miss our workouts too - not half as much fun on my own  You could put an add up for a replacement, I'm sure there's lots of sweaty b*stards there who could do the job! :lol:
> 
> *there is one man there who is more sweaty than you *
> 
> PM me your address if you trust me mate so I can send back your bracelet - I'm wearing it out!! x


*sheesh - I know you're out there flashing da bling and pretending it's yours ... *

*Now what are you up to then ? *

*Love life on or off ? you must pm me details ...*

*ok pm address asap *

*Lots hugs *

*Emma *

*x*


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> :rockon:i was gettin a good hit from reverse pec dec jem but tried cables bent over doin the same sort of motion found these to really target the rear delt ,good luck and keep up the excellent work:thumb:


cheers rods !


----------



## Jem

*Wednesday *

*
*

*
Legs [finally] and Cardio *

Soooo I eventually did legs after days of putting it off ...

Leg Exts

warm up set- 40kg for 12

working sets x 4 - 50kg for 8's

Leg Press

warm up set - 80kg x 15

working sets x 3 - 100kg x 8's [did not go higher as wanted something in the tank for squats, also lower back was hurting so went very deep on these]

Squats

warm up oly bar - x 20

working sets 40kg - 4 x 10's

then 2 x 10 sissy squats

Hacks [newly refurbed hack!]

80kg - 3 x 10's

Lying Leg Curls

70kg - 3 x 12s

Seated Leg Curls

45kg - 2 x 10 [boring - hate these, so awkward]

Standing Calf Raises

Warm ups - 150kg x 12

working sets 200kg - 3 x 10

Donkey Calves

2 x 45kg - 12 reps

Cardio

35 mins treadmill run

10 mins x trainer

45 cardio total


----------



## Jem

Right decided to tackle the diet now that I am back from holidays - at the moment it is actually very pants ...besides breakfast I have no other solid meal ..... :ban: and this has been the case all week

In fact, I have survived on

a diet of quark, melon and oats for brekkie,

2 seeded bread and pb with banana before gym

banana after training [perhaps a sandwich with turkey if hungry]

pro peptide pm

quark with pb or honey

all week

Today I threw in a slice of birthday cake ... :cursing:

stoopid I know which is why I refrain from posting diet [a] I have no real appetite and * if truth be told I hate eating meat and fish [i was veggie for 23 years so this was a big lifestyle change to which I am still adjusting]*

*
*

*
Buuuut I am grabbing the bull by the horns - will shop at the weekend [Friday perhaps] and make sure that I have an abundant supply of salad/veggies + chicken.turkey.fish *

*
*

*
Yes I annoy myself ....*


----------



## Gym Bunny

Kudos Jemster for posting the diet/lack of. I've been there and getting it written down and published on your journal is the first step to taking control. If you hate meat/fish you could try upping the amount of animos you take so you don't have to eat them.

Alternatively as Chillis suggests quorn is great. Or up the quantity of nuts in your diet. Don't know how you manage quark tho. Blueeerrrrgh!


----------



## clairey.h

dont feel like gracing us today I see..............better things/people to do.............fine.............see ya............dont come asking for my toes when you have the time to spare.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> morning jem.... do you like quorn.. its a nice substitute to meat


*I have lived a life of eating quorn and soya protein....* :lol: :lol: :lol: *been veggie since I was 10 [**when there was bog all on the market for veggies and you were considered a freak of nature for not consuming animals**] so I have tried most substitutes ...*



Gym Bunny said:


> Kudos Jemster for posting the diet/lack of. I've been there and getting it written down and published on your journal is the first step to taking control. If you hate meat/fish you could try upping the amount of animos you take so you don't have to eat them.
> 
> *I take loads of bcaas + dessicated liver tabs ...amongst other things - I rattle in the morning * :thumb:
> 
> Alternatively as Chillis suggests quorn is great. Or up the quantity of nuts in your diet. Don't know how you manage quark tho. Blueeerrrrgh!


*Couldn't manage without the quark...love it :laugh:*



clairey.h said:


> dont feel like gracing us today I see..............better things/people to do.............fine.............see ya............dont come asking for my toes when you have the time to spare.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :innocent: :whistling:


*I am here - and yes - real world duties called ...which did not entail bum fun or toe sucking ...hope all went ok ???? *

*xxx *


----------



## iopener

You ever heard of, or tried seitan Jem?


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> You ever heard of, or tried seitan Jem?


Oooh WOW ! Please visit again :thumb: At first I thought I may risk losing my job looking it up on company laptop, thought it might be some toe-sucking, bum fun gang bang of sorts [it's a long story  ] ....but I now have recipes for it !

Thanks chick :thumbup1: Is it nice ?

Reps for you x


----------



## iopener

Well as a fellow Veggie i have to say it is very nice, and extremely versatile. Its a meat analogue you make yourself, its cheap, 80% protein by dry weight and its fat and virtually carb free.

I make pepperoni, Italian sausage, chicken and beef flavoured variations. All in the oven. I get the beef and chicken stock (veggie versions) from a kosher shop and i get the wheat Gluten in bulk for as little as £2.20 per kilo. I have also made awesome (and i do mean awesome) protein bars which are heaven personified.

I have a few links to seitan recipes, if you want i could post them?

I consume a lot of seitan simply because too much TVP gives me a guts ache.

Im also ridiculously talented at making things like sugar free ketchup and sweet and sour sauce


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> *Wednesday *
> 
> *Legs [finally] and Cardio *
> 
> Seated Leg Curls
> 
> 45kg - 2 x 10 [boring - hate these, so awkward]
> 
> *Give 'em time dimpies, they'll win you over eventually ... honest!*
> 
> Standing Calf Raises
> 
> Warm ups - 150kg x 12
> 
> working sets 200kg - 3 x 10 - *er... joint pb, no?* :thumbup1:
> 
> 45 cardio total *- i'm amazed you even managed to get up the stairs... hardcore! * :bounce:


Birthday cake... was it your birthday yesterday Em?!

I don't think your diet is too bad tbh mate, sure a more 'normal' bodybuilding diet would have more meat in it but frankly who cares where your quality protein comes from and as long as you're getting your fibre and healthy fats then who cares what foods you eat - its the end results that count innit, loike. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> Well as a fellow Veggie i have to say it is very nice, and extremely versatile. Its a meat analogue you make yourself, its cheap, 80% protein by dry weight and its fat and virtually carb free.
> 
> I make pepperoni, Italian sausage, chicken and beef flavoured variations. All in the oven. I get the beef and chicken stock (veggie versions) from a kosher shop and i get the wheat Gluten in bulk for as little as £2.20 per kilo. I have also made awesome (and i do mean awesome) protein bars which are heaven personified.
> 
> I have a few links to seitan recipes, if you want i could post them?
> 
> I consume a lot of seitan simply because too much TVP gives me a guts ache.
> 
> Im also ridiculously talented at making things like sugar free ketchup and sweet and sour sauce


*Jeez I think you might be my new bestest friend * :thumb *:wow - yes, yes, yes post recipes - it all sounds amazing and might solve my problem - I have valiantly tried and tried to eat meat but it just doesn't sit comfortably with me to be honest ...it makes me squirm and I end up forcing it down my throat chasing it with vast amounts of water ...FREAK OR UNIQUE :laugh:*

*It sounds like the answer to my problems ! *

*How very, very clever of you ...an eye opener indeedy *


----------



## iopener

Jem said:


> *Jeez I think you might be my new bestest friend * :thumb *:wow - yes, yes, yes post recipes - it all sounds amazing and might solve my problem - I have valiantly tried and tried to eat meat but it just doesn't sit comfortably with me to be honest ...it makes me squirm and I end up forcing it down my throat chasing it with vast amounts of water ...FREAK OR UNIQUE :laugh:*
> 
> *It sounds like the answer to my problems ! *
> 
> *How very, very clever of you ...an eye opener indeedy *


Cool. Give me an hour or so, i need to pop out to the shops before they close. Upon my return ill gladly help out. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Birthday cake... was it your birthday yesterday Em?!
> 
> I don't think your diet is too bad tbh mate, sure a more 'normal' bodybuilding diet would have more meat in it but frankly who cares where your quality protein comes from and as long as you're getting your fibre and healthy fats then who cares what foods you eat - its the end results that count innit, loike. :thumbup1:


Oh Dazzle - my threats worked then 

Not sure if the calf raises were a PB or not ...I know I did them with you but not 3 sets :confused1: TBH I only carried on because someone was watching and I did not wanna look like a wimp pmsl  I rarely let the ego come into play but I could not bear to have him think I was a pussycat being as I had just cried about snapping a nail ffs :lol:

Not enough veggies though but I went shopping today and bought lots :beer:

How is your training going ?


----------



## defdaz

Erm... what threats?! Should I be scared? :lol:

lol you do make me giggle, snapped a nail indeed. :lol:

Oh the roman eh? I reckon he was aiming high, not the other way round!

Training - good, diet - baaaad. Lots of naughty foods but will definitely be back on it ASAP, want to keep getting bigger and better. The only way is up - shut up yazoo! 

x


----------



## Jem

LMAO Yazoo is milkshake

You have food on the brain ....



also a band that Alison Moyet was in ....

Yazz [she of crinkly blonde hair] sang the only way is up

Tsssk tssk - get it right Dazzle ....

Oh and of the Roman...erm actually pm I think perhaps more appropriate ...will send it soon ...

Bigger and Leaner I hope darlink ???


----------



## iopener

Reet then!

Here goes nothing.

Basic seitan.

Ingredients

200g Wheat gluten flour

100g tomato puree + enough water to fill up to the 250ml mark

1 tbsp dark soy sauce

2 tbsp Olive oil (plain stuff, not extra virgin)

Intructions:

Place wheat flour in a large bowl and in a plastic jug combine the wet ingredients and give it a good whisk. Pour the thick liquids into the gluten flour and stir with a spoon till its vaguely mixed. Wearing latex gloves (this stuff gets on your hands and under your nails) knead it as little as possible to make sure that you have all of the ingredients mixed in thoroughly.

Let it rest for 15 minutes then roll into a very rough log shape about 10 inches long. Tear off a half a metre of foil and on one end place a blob of oil and place the seitan log on the oil and roll up, twisting the ends of the foil. Make sure you do it relatively tight as it expands and you want to stop this, so make sure you use strong foil.

Bake in a preheated oven at 150c (non fan assisted) for 90 minutes then take out and leave on a cooling rack for 10 minutes, then unwrap from the foil and cool thoroughly. Leave to cool overnight in the fridge, then do as you wish with it. It can be sliced, diced, or even turned into faux mince meat with a food processor.

*Variations for italian sausage is the following*

tsp garlic powder

tsp onion granules

tsp italian seasoning

*Pepperoni*

Tsp hot chili powder

tsp smoked paprika

tsp garlic powder

tsp onion powder

http://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2007/05/barbecued-seitan-ribz.html

http://www.theveggietable.com/recipes/seitanrecipes.html

http://www.postpunkkitchen.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=24574

http://www.everydaydish.tv/index.php?page=recipe&recipe=109

http://www.everydaydish.tv/index.php?page=recipe&recipe=148

http://www.everydaydish.tv/index.php?page=recipe&recipe=98

http://aveganfordinner.blogspot.com/2007/05/one.html

http://aveganfordinner.blogspot.com/2008/04/best-damn-seitan-ive-ever-had-period.html

If you want to you can make burgers from the seitan once you blitz it in a food processor. Just add an egg, a binder (usually some oats work well) and form into burgers and grill.

Ill get together the protein cake bars for you tomorrow, as im beat!


----------



## Jem

I am overwhelmed by your kindness - thanks so much for taking the time to do this - more reps for you as soon as I can i !

I cannot wait to get cooking and report back now x


----------



## iopener

Hey its no biggie, always a pleasure to help out.

Oh, almost forgot! To get wheat gluten flour visit www.lowcarbmegastore.com

I would suggest getting a few 1k bags to make the delivery worthwhile, they also do 25kg sacks i believe for £50. Not bad 20kg of protein for £50 

If you need bulk spices then visit a site called cotsherb.co.uk , have a nose around the site.


----------



## Jem

that's some shopping list you have given me there ! cheers x


----------



## iopener

Always a pleasure, never a chore


----------



## Jem

Now that ...is spooky - that is one of my lines ...not my sister are you ???


----------



## iopener

Nope, i assure you im not. I have a journal to prove it. Im part American, its something mum used to say a lot.


----------



## ares1

iopener said:


> Nope, i assure you im not. I have a journal to prove it. Im part American, its something mum used to say a lot.


Jem dont trust this man! i trained legs with him once and he force fed me nandos!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

looking good in the new pics btw :thumb:


----------



## iopener

CarbWhore said:


> Jem dont trust this man! i trained legs with him once and he force fed me doritos!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Fixed.

:laugh:


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> Nope, i assure you im not. I have a journal to prove it. Im part American, its something mum used to say a lot.


*Phew that was scary ! ...have not heard it for years from anyone other than myself :laugh:*



CarbWhore said:


> Jem dont trust this man! i trained legs with him once and he force fed me nandos!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *What like a carrot & stick type thing **- chicken fed to you on the concentric part of the squat ? *
> 
> *That might work for me, I might actually get below parallel on a 60kg * :whistling: * well, no erm I still think it would have to be cheesecake *
> 
> *Nandos do a nice mushroom burger anyway ....*
> 
> looking good in the new pics btw :thumb:


*and thanks stranger - thought you had abandoned me * :tongue: * with your new journal and all ... *


----------



## iopener

Speaking of cheesecake, i dont think youll be wanting to enter my journal for a while. gratuitous pics of cheesecake done my special way.


----------



## Jem

OMFG - it's like car crash type thing - I don't want to look but I have to ...I hope you have named it something really random and therefore it's totally elusive ....I hope ....


----------



## iopener

I call it the Hells Angel. You think it tastes so good that it must be bad for you. Quite the opposite!

My secret is crushed allbran for the base vs digestives 

Sorry am i making you drool?


----------



## Jem

pmsl ...all bran does not make me drool - I am yet to be convinced ...running off to find this journal ...


----------



## iopener

You wont have to look far, its a few threads down!


----------



## Gym Bunny

iopener. Think you should start a thread in the diet section for the other veggies. That's some great tips there. Reps when I am recharged!

Jem, did you ever find out who was posting those tags? They even made it to my journal. Weird to say the least.

Quark is grossness personified. Ever bitten into what you thought was a cream bun only to discover it was quark. I am still traumatised 2 years later.

Training seems to be going very well Jem. You still plannning to compete next year?

AUK....I bet you make a gorgeous maid. Something about a strong man in a dress is very hot. 

Must dash peps the plankton are a-calling me!


----------



## iopener

Gym Bunny said:


> iopener. Think you should start a thread in the diet section for the other veggies. That's some great tips there. Reps when I am recharged!


I may do just that. Im still finding my way around the site, its a little bit different than what im used to.


----------



## defdaz

It sounds like hard work being a veggie :whistling:

:laugh:


----------



## defdaz

Ooops about the yazoo lol! Didn't they do that song, 'only you'? Loved singing my head off to that when I were a wee lad. 

PM waited with baited breath (probably a mix of breadcrumbs or might just settle for maggots, not sure which will attract you more... :lol: )


----------



## iopener

defdaz said:


> It sounds like hard work being a veggie :whistling:
> 
> :laugh:


Its rather easy. Its also cheap. I get in 300g of protein every day for under £50 a month. No whey powders either.


----------



## defdaz

Cor blimey, g'vnor! Wonder if she gets bored singing the same song time after time for 20 years?!


----------



## defdaz

iopener said:


> Its rather easy. Its also cheap. I get in 300g of protein every day for under £50 a month. No whey powders either.


Do you try and balance out the aa spectrum at all?


----------



## iopener

defdaz said:


> Do you try and balance out the aa spectrum at all?


Nope. I just eat a variety of foods. Its of no concern to me really, i just do this as a hobby.


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> so youve never had a juicy steak....?
> 
> are you a veggie through choice...?


*Me? Yes ...since I was 10 - so no never had a steak ! *

*But then I don't think I am missing out on much - the last time someone promised me that their meat tasted great they lied * :whistling:



Gym Bunny said:


> iopener. Think you should start a thread in the diet section for the other veggies. That's some great tips there. Reps when I am recharged!
> 
> *It's fookin marvellous - but seriously, how many other closet veggies do you think there are ? *
> 
> *I wonder ....*
> 
> Jem, did you ever find out who was posting those tags? They even made it to my journal. Weird to say the least.
> 
> *No I did not ! Oh well ...someday. Sorry about that, I do not even know what prompted it to be honest *
> 
> Quark is grossness personified. Ever bitten into what you thought was a cream bun only to discover it was quark. I am still traumatised 2 years later.
> 
> *Suppose that was the Germans then ? I must admit, I do prefer ordinary yoghurt/cream cheese, but it's like skimmed milk and diet pepsi - you forget what you're missing after a while *
> 
> Training seems to be going very well Jem. You still plannning to compete next year?
> 
> *Not sure about the training - it is all a bit weak at the moment due to diet being a bit poor *
> 
> *Hopefully this is currently being resolved with a little help from my friends * :thumb: * cheers iopener most of all *
> 
> *I will decide at christmas if I am - everyone always says 'next year' don't they ? ...* :lol:
> 
> *I cannot see me having the balls - despite how it may seem - I do actually shy away from that kind of attention, the reasons for competing were more for battling the demons in my head, than wanting to be looked at * :confused1:
> 
> AUK....I bet you make a gorgeous maid. Something about a strong man in a dress is very hot.
> 
> *Erm each to their own lys - man in a dress 'hot' ? ...not for me personally...though I would not refuse the cakes and tea andrew you understand * :tongue:
> 
> Must dash peps the plankton are a-calling me![
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> *Nope that is the voices in your head ....I saw the pics and they cannot shout that loud * :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> It sounds like hard work being a veggie :whistling:
> 
> :laugh:





defdaz said:


> Ooops about the yazoo lol! Didn't they do that song, 'only you'? Loved singing my head off to that when I were a wee lad.
> 
> PM waited with baited breath (probably a mix of breadcrumbs or might just settle for maggots, not sure which will attract you more... :lol: )


Forum ate a mahoosive post I was to send back to you :cursing:


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> ha ha your mind is always in the gutter :laugh:


to be sure, I don't know what you mean :innocent:


----------



## Jem

I wish mine rejected cheesecake


----------



## Gym Bunny

chilisi said:


> filthy !
> 
> a friend of mine cant eat meat as his stomach rejects it... its amazing how some people are different like that.


Surprising isn't it. I wonder if he has underlying issues with bile production in the galdbladder.

My brother is allergic to alcohol.



Jem said:


> I wish mine rejected cheesecake


:ban:No swearing!



chilisi said:


> i love cheesecake mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Oh good god yes....Baileys cheesecake...... :drool:


----------



## defdaz

iopener said:


> Nope. I just eat a variety of foods. Its of no concern to me really, i just do this as a hobby.


Er, ok.


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Forum ate a mahoosive post I was to send back to you :cursing:


Sorry :crying:

ctrl-a, ctrl-c before sending any big post, you know it makes sense :whistling: :ban:


----------



## defdaz

chilisi said:


> i love cheesecake mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


LOL :lol:

Cheesecake... WITH MINSTRELS!! :beer:


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha you still going on about cheesecake babe  I'm gonna bloody dream about it tonight now grrr! there goes my dream about Peter Andre.... or maybe Peter Andre AND cheesecake - now we're talking!


----------



## iopener

You good at baking per chance?


----------



## iopener

Gym Bunny said:


> Surprising isn't it. I wonder if he has underlying issues with bile production in the galdbladder.


I would say he has low stomach acid and could do with some digestive enzymes. I use Betaine HCL and Pancreatin which helps immensely when it comes to digesting proteins, fats and fibre.

Rather cheap for a yearly supply.


----------



## Jem

Peter Andre :confused1: :w00t: :blink: :no: :nono:

Unforgiveable Charl ....I have no further comments to make on the subject - other than to say, I bet Jake is faaaaar better looking and with a better bod too :ban:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> LOL :lol:
> 
> Cheesecake... WITH MINSTRELS!! :beer:


You are giving me serious head issues - I dream of cheesecake and minstrels, and toffee...& white chocolate and choc shavings ....all of those things...thanks god the b'day cake finally went stale though ...

Today was a seriously messed up day - I got interupted half way through my second 30 min run to go on an oil filter mission [dont fookin ask :confused1: ] how exciting is my life ? ...then because the gym shuts at 4, I had to do some mega sprints to make up for the lost time that I could have just run at normal easyish tempo...

So ...

2 x 30 mins runs - treadmill with sprints

15 mins x trainer

Had yesterday as a recovery day ...as is always the case, all your niggles and burns pop up when you are relaxing the body so I spent the day in pain.... watching various DVDs

Tried to watch Fargo [yet again] and [yet again] I fell asleep - everyone says this film is brilliant, yet everytime I sit down to watch it, I drop off :confused1:

Then watched Capone this morning before gym and various errands in the car ...

that's the lot

xx


----------



## ManOnAMission




----------



## Jem

B*gger Off pec....OMFG :ban:


----------



## ManOnAMission

Love you too Jem...


----------



## Jem

Don't ! you will have Daz posting his pics of minstrel cheesecake up in a minute .... :cursing:


----------



## defdaz

Ahem, I wouldn't do such a thing. Er... can't help it........


----------



## Jem

See told ya,

:lol: :lol: :lol:

well ner, feckin ner because all this talk of cheesecake has actually ending in me going to La Tasca for a meal last night and indulging in said cheesecake ! :tongue:

It was lemon cheesecake and very nice too - the potatoes, mushroom croquettes and paella that came before it were delightful too

...and because it was only Tapas, it meant that it was not a mahoosive meal, just tid bits and therefore was not a carb bloated wreck by the end of it ...

Then went to the cinema and watched District 9 [v good :thumb: ] and managed to get through the entire film without the aid of popcorn, nachos or Ben and Jerry's due to satiation following spanish meal :thumbup1:

Off to do back, bis and cardio in a bit


----------



## Jem

*Sunday *

*
Back, abs and cardio *

Bit of a change to what was promised - did not do biceps because I did my back and then did abs and cardio with a gal pal

I was weak on the deads, small of my back is giving my gyp big time ...needs sorting

Next week, diet will be rejigged and worked on

All in all, I ended up doing a longer session than intended

*Deads *

Warm up - 30kg x 20 reps

Working sets = 50kg

1 x 8; 1 x 4; 1 x 4

Dropped to 40kg and did 15 reps

= 5 sets

*Bent over rows *

Always feel like a tart doing these on the bench with my ass in the air so alternatives are welcome ?

Someone nicked the 15kg and the 12kgs so I was left with the 10's [any excuse to go light eh?]

3 sets per arm x 18 reps

*Lat Pulldowns *

30kg warm up x 20

40kg x 3 @ 8

will increase next week as I was just being lazy

*Hammer Row [single arms] *20kg per arm

3 x 10 each

*Seated Row *

*
Rotated scapula rows *

30kg warm up x 18

40kg - 2 x 12 [boooooored]

*Abs* - various planks, sit ups etc, have not done abs for ages as I think my stomach looks flatter when I dont do them :confused1: :ban: - when I do them it sticks out more - ignore this if it makes fook all sense - but do they thicken your waist ??? Thought I was best off just not bothering as I work so hard at diet, cardio and the compound movements .... 

*Cardio *

40 x trainer

20 mins treadmill - walking and talking :ban:

10 mins bike

10 mins treadmill


----------



## iopener

You could try chest supported rows on a bench vs. the Bent rows.


----------



## Jem

ah yes - I did those with Daz ...ok will incorporate those next week

cheers for that ...and erm omg could I beeee any hungrier now I have looked at your journal? cheers for that

chilli and cornbread for me thanks

How long will it take me to get to you from Bham ?


----------



## iopener

Brum to where im staying, i would say a few hours on the fast train. Im in London at the moment, but my flat is in Essex, but i havent got access to it till sometime next year.

Or i could come up and stay with you


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> Brum to where im staying, i would say a few hours on the fast train. Im in London at the moment, but my flat is in Essex, but i havent got access to it till sometime next year.
> 
> Or i could come up and stay with you


 :lol: :lol: pmsl - what a fast mover ! :lol: :lol: still I was proposing moving into your flat a second ago :laugh: - a man that cooks and trains - SOLD :thumbup1:


----------



## iopener

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: pmsl - what a fast mover ! :lol: :lol: still I was proposing moving into your flat a second ago :laugh: - a man that cooks and trains - SOLD :thumbup1:


Who says internet dating doesnt work :laugh:

Did i mention i clean too :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Funny you should say that I just 'lost' my cleaner because she:

[a] threw my melanotan away

* asked me to babysit her grandson so that she could clean my house *

*
[c] let her daughter stay in my house whilst I was on holiday *

*
[d] let her daughter take a designer bag [never used, and still in protective dust bag] away with her when she left *

*
*

*
I am doing my own housework at the moment and it's great fun [sure novelty will wear off v shortly], so who knows, I may take up cooking .....*

*
*

*
I will let you know *

*
You sound like that cheesecake of yours with p!ss all fat in it - TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE*


----------



## iopener

What a liberty taker! :cursing:

As for the cheesecake, the slice you saw has a paltry 5g of fat in it. So grab a fork, and prepare to have a tastebud extravaganza that has no carryover on the waistline


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> What a liberty taker! :cursing:
> 
> As for the cheesecake, the slice you saw has a paltry 5g of fat in it. So grab a fork, and prepare to have a tastebud extravaganza that has no carryover on the waistline


sounds like heaven - I will bring a shovel


----------



## iopener

Jem said:


> sounds like heaven - I will bring a shovel


Ill bring the wheel barrow :thumb:

Going to need a bigger oven at this rate....


----------



## Jem

pmsl it's like that film 'Feeder'...people will talk:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iopener

Jem said:


> pmsl it's like that film 'Feeder'...people will talk:lol: :lol: :lol:


Think of the neighbours when you start saying things like "omg this is the best i have ever had" I cant believe youre this good at this" at a higher voice than usual.

Im referring to food btw

Nothing like some innuendo to set the mood:laugh:


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Peter Andre :confused1: :w00t: :blink: :no: :nono:
> 
> Unforgiveable Charl ....I have no further comments to make on the subject - other than to say, I bet Jake is faaaaar better looking and with a better bod too :ban:


Who is Jake?  My husband is called Jay although now he thinks I've got a secret closet boyfriend haha I know my secret childhood crush is unforgiveable but hey diet does funny things to you!!  forgive me... it is the lack of cheesecake that is clouding my vision...


----------



## Gym Bunny

iopener said:


> Who says internet dating doesnt work :laugh:
> 
> Did i mention i clean too :thumb:


OMG! This sounds suspiciously too good to be true? Fancy coming and cleaning my flat? I'll bribe you with cake


----------



## iopener

Gym Bunny said:


> OMG! This sounds suspiciously too good to be true? Fancy coming and cleaning my flat? I'll bribe you with cake


I see your cake, and i raise you the contents of my Journal


----------



## Gym Bunny

iopener said:


> I see your cake, and i raise you the contents of my Journal


When my computer shortcircuits from drool on the keyboard I will be sending you the bill :lol:

Looks like I need to take some retailation pics.


----------



## iopener

Gym Bunny said:


> When my computer shortcircuits from drool on the keyboard I will be sending you the bill :lol:


Just send me the computer, im an Engineer 



> Looks like I need to take some retailation pics.


Bring it on! :laugh:


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Who is Jake?  My husband is called Jay although now he thinks I've got a secret closet boyfriend haha I know my secret childhood crush is unforgiveable but hey diet does funny things to you!!  forgive me... it is the lack of cheesecake that is clouding my vision...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: pmsl sorry babe - SORRY JAY ....hmmm had my cheesecake fix now ...it's peanut cookies this week ...


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Looks like I need to take some retailation pics.


Please refrain from posting delicious food in my journal - tis forbidden


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Please refrain from posting delicious food in my journal - tis forbidden


I won't I'll post in iopener's journal.


----------



## ManOnAMission

iopener - when are you having that uk muscle party again?


----------



## Jem

yep we are all invited ...but there will not be any meat there pec ...

to Lys: good, good - keeping it clean - that's what I like to hear !


----------



## ManOnAMission

Jem there doesn't need to be any meat as you ladies will be there


----------



## Jem

we are not on the menu though ....


----------



## iopener

John XTC-SE said:


> iopener - when are you having that uk muscle party again?


Im taking donations for the next 6 months to cover the costs :thumb:



Jem said:


> yep we are all invited ...but there will not be any meat there pec ...





Jem said:


> we are not on the menu though ....


*Bites his tongue rather hard*


----------



## Jem

tongue biting is appreciated :lol: :lol:


----------



## iopener

Jem said:


> tongue biting is appreciated :lol: :lol:


Kinky, arent ya :tt2:


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> Kinky, arent ya :tt2:


  without even realising it ! :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Oh chils you always just 'appear' whenever the subject slightly warms up ....even the most tepid of comments are on your radar ....:laugh:

How is the swollen member ? [it's not what you think folks]


----------



## Jem

:whistling:Just dont go annoying people and running into them anymore:whistling:

okie dokie - just had a great chest session - pushed it a bit today 

*Tuesday *

*
*

*
Chest and Triceps *

Dbell Flyes 5kgs

4 sets of 20 reps

Dbell Press 5kgs

4 sets of 20 reps

Chest Press 30kg

4 sets of 12 reps

Pec Dec 35kg

3 sets of 10 reps

Went to do press ups as per normal [3 x 10's] and failed on the first one - arms gave way and just flopped ...EPIC FAIL

all of the above obviously worked so moved onto triceps 

Machine Dips 20kg

My normal machine is fooked so had to use the angled one which is a lot harder - so was chuffed that I managed 20kgs each arm on this - normally have to drop to 15kgs

3 x 10 *PB - and I have not seen one of these for a while :laugh:*

Rope Pulldowns 20kg

3 x 12

Straight bar overhead pulldowns 40kgs

3 x 12

Bench Dips

3 x 20 *PB*

Cardio - 20 mins walking on treadmill

Was peeved that someone decided to talk to me as I was en route to cardio ..and they would not let me escape ! You know that one where you keep turning on your heel to go and trying in vain to end the conversation? It didn't work - he kept me there until he finished his shake :lol:

He is a very nice chap I hasten to add - just...my cardio man !!!

Anyway probably did me good to ease up on the cardio a bit - I might just build some muscle :whistling:


----------



## Jem

I KNOW chils - not trying to meet men pmsl - I dooo know these people already - they interrupted me mid flow ...I need another man like I need a hole in the head


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> :whistling:Just dont go annoying people and running into them anymore:whistling:
> 
> okie dokie - just had a great chest session - pushed it a bit today
> 
> *Tuesday *
> 
> *Chest and Triceps *
> 
> Dbell Flyes 5kgs
> 
> 4 sets of 20 reps
> 
> Dbell Press 5kgs
> 
> 4 sets of 20 reps
> 
> Chest Press 30kg
> 
> 4 sets of 12 reps
> 
> Pec Dec 35kg
> 
> 3 sets of 10 reps
> 
> Went to do press ups as per normal [3 x 10's] and failed on the first one - arms gave way and just flopped ...EPIC FAIL
> 
> all of the above obviously worked so moved onto triceps
> 
> Machine Dips 20kg
> 
> My normal machine is fooked so had to use the angled one which is a lot harder - so was chuffed that I managed 20kgs each arm on this - normally have to drop to 15kgs
> 
> 3 x 10 *PB - and I have not seen one of these for a while :laugh:*
> 
> Rope Pulldowns 20kg
> 
> 3 x 12
> 
> Straight bar overhead pulldowns 40kgs
> 
> 3 x 12
> 
> Bench Dips
> 
> 3 x 20 *PB*
> 
> Cardio - 20 mins walking on treadmill
> 
> Was peeved that someone decided to talk to me as I was en route to cardio ..and they would not let me escape ! You know that one where you keep turning on your heel to go and trying in vain to end the conversation? It didn't work - he kept me there until he finished his shake :lol:
> 
> He is a very nice chap I hasten to add - just...my cardio man !!!
> 
> *Anyway probably did me good to ease up on the cardio a bit - I might just build some muscle* :whistling:


ahha so you do take note of what I say :clap: :001_tt2: is that my words sticking in your brain :lol: :lol:

I ache sooooooo much cant lift my arms over my shoulders..tis a good thing but im being a wimp about it 

how is you???????, this is a flying vist on butterfly wings to have a checkity check of your progress........as usual to much male type flirtation for moi :innocent: haha

big pat on the back for the PBs well done GI jane:cool2: isnt it about time we had the lara croft piccys  :innocent:

subject for conversation for the day..you did promise :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> ahha so you do take note of what I say :clap: :001_tt2: is that my words sticking in your brain :lol: :lol:
> 
> I ache sooooooo much cant lift my arms over my shoulders..tis a good thing but im being a wimp about it
> 
> how is you???????, this is a flying vist on butterfly wings to have a checkity check of your progress........as usual to much male type flirtation for moi :innocent: haha
> 
> big pat on the back for the PBs well done GI jane:cool2: isnt it about time we had the lara croft piccys  :innocent:
> 
> subject for conversation for the day..you did promise :whistling:


Well Angelina is not someone I wish to go up against - talk about stiff competition :laugh: Mind you - it's all Megan this and Megan that now so perhaps I am in with a shout - maybe Ange is long in the tooth now :whistling:  :whistling: ...you just never know

Where am I supposed to get that kit now ffs ... :lol:

I might surprise you with one of my life size pics posted on here one day soon ok ?

And erm yes have started thinking about doing lower intensity cardio for a bit ...you obviously had some affect because I only did 45 mins today :confused1: what is going on ?

I had better look like a physique competitor in the morning or you are in big trouble lady 

Glad you're aching biatch ...hope it burns :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Yesterday's chest and tri's session worked a treat - I hurt lots !

I also missed on one exercise because I hit my front delts with something as these are killing me too ...not what I was aiming for and don't know which exercise I messed up on :confused1:

*Wednesday *

*
*

*
Legs *

Leg Ext

40kg warm up - 20

50kg - 12

60kg - 10

70kg - 8

80kg - 8

Leg Press

warm up 80kg - 20 reps

110kg - 1 x 20 and 3 x 12

Squats

Warm up - Oly bar - 20 reps

40kg - 3 x 12

Smith Squats [fook it - had no spotter and I do fail in an epic fashion on 60kg eventually :tongue: ]

60kg - 3 x 10

Lying Leg Curls

70kg x 15

80kg 3 x 8-10

Seated Leg Curls

45kg - 2 x 20 reps

Standing Calves

warm up - 200kg x 12

230kg - 3 x 8 *PB*

Donkey Calves

35kg - 2 x 20 reps

40kg - 1 x 12

Seated Calves with 40kg

2 x 12 [boooooring]

Cardio

30 mins treadmill - 15 walk and 15 run

10 mins x trainer

Hanging leg raises - 3 x 10

Oblique twists x 100

s'all ! aching all over now ...


----------



## Jem

You will note the lack of response to that comment chils.....

P!ssed off today - nothing is going right, the world is just sh!te at the moment

Money is worrying me

Work is worrying me

House is a mess [housework novelty thing has worn off - the more I do, the more I see]

amongst other things ...

I feel under pressure at the moment

Still must not complain - the kids are happy and healthy and that is the most important thing !


----------



## Rosedale6

Jem said:


> You will note the lack of response to that comment chils.....
> 
> P!ssed off today - nothing is going right, the world is just sh!te at the moment
> 
> Money is worrying me
> 
> Work is worrying me
> 
> House is a mess [housework novelty thing has worn off - the more I do, the more I see]
> 
> amongst other things ...
> 
> I feel under pressure at the moment
> 
> Still must not complain - the kids are happy and healthy and that is the most important thing !


Chin up jem hope you feel better in a few days. I know what you mean about the house work the more you do the more there is to be done. Least you got your kids and try and force on then to take your mind off the other things.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Sometimes we all have a rubbish day.


----------



## Jem

thanks folks - everything just gets on top of you sometimes !

Been training anyway so that made me feel a bit better 

*Thursday *

*
Delts and Biceps *

Changing routine a bit - thought it made sense to hit side delts and fronts together and do rears with back tomorrow - course once there, I was informed that I should do fronts only with chest [which I did on Tues] and just do sides seperately ...hmmm this means that my front delts are being overtrained then :confused1:

Lat Raises

10kgs - 5 x 5

5kgs - 3 x 20

Military Press

10kgs - 4 x 10

Side Delt/Lat Raise Machine

20kgs - 3 x 8

Machine Press

20kgs - 3 x 8

BBell Curls [straight bar] 10kgs

7 full reps, 7 partials x 5 sets

Preacher curls [single arms] 20kgs

12 each arm x 3 sets

Really good pump at the end of bicep session & veins too - does not normally happen so must be good 

Cardio - 10 mins treadmill and 15 mins cross trainer

Have really cut down on cardio this week and concentrated on getting some strength back on the weights

Will assess where I am next week and post new routine. I am looking to mix it up with 20 rep sessions and heavy weight, low rep sessions


----------



## iopener

Jem said:


> Changing routine a bit - thought it made sense to hit side delts and fronts together and do rears with back tomorrow - course once there, I was informed that I should do fronts only with chest [which I did on Tues] and just do sides seperately ...hmmm this means that my front delts are being overtrained then :confused1:


Over training really is person specific. I haven't overtrained a muscle, but i have battered my CNS with ease. I would play it by ear and feel it out. See how you respond to different training protocols and frequency. I can get away with training my delts directly and indirectly circa 3 times a week.

You may not though.

I tend to always do some form of direct rear delt work whenever i train my delts directly as well as RC work as i have found imbalances in weak rears can lead to RC injuries.


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> Over training really is person specific. I haven't overtrained a muscle, but i have battered my CNS with ease. I would play it by ear and feel it out. See how you respond to different training protocols and frequency. I can get away with training my delts directly and indirectly circa 3 times a week.
> 
> You may not though.
> 
> I tend to always do some form of direct rear delt work whenever i train my delts directly as well as RC work as i have found imbalances in weak rears can lead to RC injuries.


Hi Ed - hope you are well ? 

Yep I think I will do:

Chest, front and side delts with tris

Back, rear delts and bis

Splitting leg day up as normally do all in one session

So will still be a 4 day split and 2 days of cardio only

Comments welcome 

Do not do any rotator cuff at the moment - may have a look - I skive it along with proper stretching because I try to kid myself that I don't go that heavy so there is no need :whistling:

I have found that my delts are really starting to take some shape now - much improved on what they were so something is going right and do not want to spoil the process


----------



## iopener

Yeah im not bad jem. I have my trial day at the milkshake place tomorrow, if i impress i will be gainfully employed  . Doctors have royally narked me today though, i shall not bug you with my moaning though.

If you Barbell bench youll be involving your front delts mainly so you may not need more direct work to them. This is why i dont use a Barbell for benching as i hate the movement as it feels very unnatural for me.

RC work is quite easy, but it does burn. You have external and internal rotations and another exercise. This is what i do each week, You can do it with 2kg DB;s or a pair of 1kg plates. Or even some cheap plastic weights at home and stack it with abs.

http://familydoctor.org/online/famdocen/home/healthy/physical/injuries/265.html

Stretching is a good recovery procedure though i have found. Not as much aching and not as many flexibility issues for me. It is something i am lacking on and i need to sort it out though, so feel free to dish out the whoopass on occasion as you see fit


----------



## Jem

cheers for the link !

I tend not to do bench unless I have a spotter - do it on the smiths though and with dbells

I am coming to look at your journal because I am sure there will be further explanations re this new job and your doc complaints [leg related ? ]

...


----------



## iopener

Nothing much in the journal Re: health issues. I tend to keep that stuff of the board.

Welcome to PM me if you want to be nosey 

I use DB'd exclusively, i dont go past parallel with elbows to shoulders and i always twist at the top of the movement and hold the squeeze. means i cant lift as much but the quality of the movement is much better i find.

Knee is on the back burner for 4 months, i cant see a physio till then.


----------



## Jacko89

JEMMMMM! U ok babe? Soz aint wrote on your journal or replies to PM. how you doin babes? been real busy and just aint been online much. Im a single man now  how have you been? ust caught up with this page cuz there is like another 40 to read so fooook that. nice training still i see, how was your hol? xxx


----------



## leafman

lookin ace jem can see major improvements all that hard work payin off  will hopefully b back at it meself soon enougth just managing to hold weight at min but gonna start proper soon enougth. Take care kev x


----------



## Jem

Harry Jack said:


> JEMMMMM! U ok babe? Soz aint wrote on your journal or replies to PM. how you doin babes? been real busy and just aint been online much. Im a single man now  how have you been? ust caught up with this page cuz there is like another 40 to read so fooook that. nice training still i see, how was your hol? xxx


Oooh now you remember me eh :whistling: was wondering what was up with you !

Sorry to hear you have split up - do you think you will get back together again or is this def it?

I think it is your duty to catch up with my journal Harry !

Hol was ok - not rushing back to Egypt though ...I have written about it somewhere but was just basic harassment ...money wise and sexually - too much of it - I felt they were ill equipped to deal with tourism - very backward in comparison to other places I have been ....

Still - it was hot ! and 2 wks away from work, UK...chill out time I suppose

How about you - reviving your journal or what ?



leafman said:


> lookin ace jem can see major improvements all that hard work payin off  will hopefully b back at it meself soon enougth just managing to hold weight at min but gonna start proper soon enougth. Take care kev x


Thanks Leaf - my bud from the beginning - I can actually see it working woohoo !

It all takes such a long time though - cannot wait to see how I look this time next year - the challenge is the best thing

hope things are beginning to focus and adjust for you now - I know you are having a hard time of it at the moment sweetie - you know where I am when you wanna chat about stuff love your sis  xx


----------



## Jem

*Friday *

*
Back *

Time was of the essence today so small workout - just the back !

Deads

went to the powerlifting room to start them and some lads were taking pics of their half nekkid bodies in there [i hope that is all they were doing anyway...]- they got all embarrassed and started giggling so I told them I would go away and come back in 5 mins which wasted more time of my workout ....

Deads

Warm up set of 25 on 40kg

50kg - 2 x 15

60kg - 1 x 8

[yay back up to 60 which is nice - will be working on 60's next week woohoo]

D Bell Bent Over Row

12.5kg - 3 x 15 each arm

[this is up as well from last week, not PBs just getting strength back]

Lat Pulldowns

Warm up set 40kg - 20 reps

50kg - 5 x 8-10 [lost count as was talking in between but I believe this is a *PB*]

60kg - 3 reps only pmsl - still a *PB* though ??

Hammer Rows

20kg each arm

[considering the sheer strength I had today, compared to me normally I mean ...] I should have upped this to 25kg - I have done this with Dazlet before - even done a couple of reps on 40kg [with a little help] so shall be upping the ante next week

Single arm

1 x 20

2 x 15

1 x 5

Both arms simultaneously

1 x 5 reps

Reverse Pec Dec

40kg - 3 reps then failed ...pooh - shattered by this point

30kg - 3 x 10 reps

Cardio was then 17 mins cross trainer as I had to leave ...

Am feeling it a lot in the rear delts now ...


----------



## iopener

Looks like a decent session there.

How you feeling now?


----------



## Jacko89

Good session babes. i didnt forget about ya exactly just been busy. Nah its over for good, waaaaay too many reasons to waste space in your journal lol.

Will be starting a new journal as soon as i get a name change on here, people started finding out stuff at the gym lol. Will PM you my new name when it happens. like 50 pages to catch up on? PFFFFFFFT suuuuuuuuuuuuure ill do that lol.

Upto much this weekend? Getting drunk this weekend as its the first and last pi$$ up of the year until new years. Going to get so facking b0ll0xed i cant stand and i cant wait lol.xxx


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> Looks like a decent session there.
> 
> How you feeling now?


*Hi Ed, *

*Sooooo come on, spill the beans....how d'it gooooo * :tongue: *?*

*Feel Ok....here comes the list of complaints *  *:*

*ache in rear delts, triceps and lower back not to forget the stiffness in the old hammies * 

*But that's the weights for the week done so can do cardio only tomorrow *  * Have had a good week on the weights and I feel better for it. *

*Typical for someone to offer to train with you when you have finished all your sessions though isn't it ? He wanted to do chest with me today - turned him down for the cardio pmsl * :whistling: * Shame though because this is my weak spot *



Harry Jack said:


> Good session babes. i didnt forget about ya exactly just been busy.
> 
> *yeah, yeah whatever - good job I am strong * :whistling: :thumb: :whistling:
> 
> Nah its over for good, waaaaay too many reasons to waste space in your journal lol.
> 
> *I am nearly with you on that ...going through it too I think and it's not pleasant stuff - still less said ....*
> 
> Will be starting a new journal as soon as i get a name change on here, people started finding out stuff at the gym lol. Will PM you my new name when it happens. like 50 pages to catch up on? PFFFFFFFT suuuuuuuuuuuuure ill do that lol.
> 
> *Yeah ok - I can understand that Harry - it's amazing how many people lurk on here ....quite scary actually ....how many people in my gym have seen my bum online ?* :confused1:
> 
> Upto much this weekend? Getting drunk this weekend as its the first and last pi$$ up of the year until new years. Going to get so facking b0ll0xed i cant stand and i cant wait lol.xxx


*I am going for a mahoosive *

*[she says, but eats like a fookin rabbit once food is placed in front of her...pathetic effort]*

*as I said massive, huge, piled up CARVERY - OMG this is what I have been waiting for ....gravy, yorkshire puds, roasties, bread sauce, horseradish sauce....yummy *

*Then want pud - icecream with choc ...but prob too full from lunch *

*So erm nothing apart from cheat meal, sun bed, gym, bubble bath ...but that's me happy!*

*Boooring ! *

*I did get invited out - and then accused of being too good a girl when I said no * :thumb:  *:thumb:...there's a first ! *


----------



## clairey.h

morning sweetums, flying visit if you feel like saying hello to me.......LOL


----------



## Beklet

Argh delts. I'm jealous, my bloody shoulders just will not grow! About to kill myself doing back now . . Have doms from shrugs though oh dear


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Argh delts. I'm jealous, my bloody shoulders just will not grow! About to kill myself doing back now . . Have doms from shrugs though oh dear


Yeah erm did not say I had any though Beks - and you have lats ...I don't have a top feckin half as you can clearly see from that avi .....please look at the poor weights I am pulling and this should make you feel a lot better !

I dont do shrugs because I do have some fookin traps pmsl :lol: they develop on their own ffs I would end up looking like a freak if I encouraged them

thinking of embarking on your wispa gold diet btw ....I had one the other night because days went t!ts up and it was very nice


----------



## clairey.h

I had three yesterday........... :confused1: not to sure what happened....but they were loverly 

work it off later....be good next week, but there only back for a limited time you know so have to make the most of it :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Niiiiice session there Jemster. Bless the lads taking piccies of themselves. I have issues getting my delts to grow. Beks I'd love to have your lats. If you're wanting to get the traps to grow Hangcleans and powercleans will help!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I had three yesterday........... :confused1: not to sure what happened....but they were loverly
> 
> work it off later....be good next week, but there only back for a limited time you know so have to make the most of it :thumb:


OMG, GI Jane does not indulge like a fat piggie claire :lol: :lol: WTF 3 :confused1: I would be out training now in the Lickey hills whilst slapping myself with a fat twig ....flaggellation that's the word I am looking for 

How the fook can you eat 3 ?

Did you eat other food too ? You are hilarious - is Rob a secret feeder ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

they wernt all at once...................

live a little, I work it off, although I did buy only one for me but people wernt to quick on the uptake...........and yes I also had a dominos pizza (2slices) waffles with toffee sauce, two current teacakes, a chicken sandwich and 1 pack of beef monster munch, oh and lets not forget the glass of cherry lambrini..................hehehehehehehehe

back to fish and salad on monday at the minute I am rasing my metabolism......and dont tell me any different

tis my birthday soon so I have a goal to aim for again


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Niiiiice session there Jemster. Bless the lads taking piccies of themselves. I have issues getting my delts to grow. Beks I'd love to have your lats. If you're wanting to get the traps to grow Hangcleans and powercleans will help!


How did you creep in Lys - I missed you there :thumb:

Perhaps was a good session after all then ....

thanks I feel good about that now chappesses !

I want to do some more power lifts - used to do the old clean and jerk and clean and press - gonna bring these back in now

...oh and some of those tractor pull thingymabobbas for biceps- they vanished from my routines as well


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> they wernt all at once...................
> 
> live a little, I work it off, although I did buy only one for me but people wernt to quick on the uptake...........and yes I also had a dominos pizza (2slices) waffles with toffee sauce, two current teacakes, a chicken sandwich and 1 pack of beef monster munch, oh and lets not forget the glass of cherry lambrini..................hehehehehehehehe
> 
> back to fish and salad on monday at the minute I am rasing my metabolism......and dont tell me any different
> 
> tis my birthday soon so I have a goal to aim for again


Oh twas cheat day !!! that's ok then

Erm without the risk of sounding like a not very good friend - when is your birthday? and where are we going ?


----------



## clairey.h

its my birthday on the 9th........I dont know why I saying cause I hate birthdays but am determined to be different this year and not gonna get sappy about getting older....lol will only be 28 anyway :innocent:

of course you are more than welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:

its a friday just meal and drinks.......maybe greek place where they samsh plates :confused1:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> its my birthday on the 9th........I dont know why I saying cause I hate birthdays but am determined to be different this year and not gonna get sappy about getting older....lol will only be 28 anyway :innocent:
> 
> of course you are more than welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> its a friday just meal and drinks.......maybe greek place where they samsh plates :confused1:


OMFG I am nooooooooooot coming if that mad bird will be there .....with plates that you can smash .....she is a fookin nutter and someone will end up at Bedford General [if there is one] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

I dont think so, she was round the other day we had a bbq, was all good until about 9pm when she started putting the world to rights........as if!!!!

and then said wheres jamie gone, and me joking said watching porn with the other fellas, and she completly freaked out saying she was gonna rip off his balls.......ffs women get a grip whats your problem my words seemed to go like. but I found the incident hilarous. no dont think she will be coming........robs mate tim and his mrs teresawho wasnt there when you came, and my mate tracey and her fella jon, who are also kiddes godparents, but she is pukka so all good there......LOL


----------



## clairey.h

and of course theres a hospital............were not in the valleys you know....lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I dont think so, she was round the other day we had a bbq, was all good until about 9pm when she started putting the world to rights........as if!!!!
> 
> *she has a special way with that gob of hers ...*
> 
> and then said wheres jamie gone, and me joking said watching porn with the other fellas,
> 
> *FFS Claire - how to wind the girl up - you stirrer * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> and she completly freaked out saying she was gonna rip off his balls.......ffs women get a grip whats your problem my words seemed to go like. but I found the incident hilarous. no dont think she will be coming........
> 
> *Let me know ahem...I will erm get back to you *
> 
> robs mate tim
> 
> *he was a nice chap *
> 
> and his mrs teresawho wasnt there when you came, and my mate tracey and her fella jon, who are also kiddes godparents,
> 
> *they are not the ones who left early last time ? *
> 
> but she is pukka so all good there......LOL





clairey.h said:


> and of course theres a hospital............were not in the valleys you know....lol


*Oh thought so - they must have built it when Rob moved to the town *

*If I come, I will be on my own so it had better not be scary like last time pmsl *


----------



## clairey.h

no not them, rob wants to invite them but im not to sure........I always have to watch my Ps and Qs.......lol

tracey is my friend from where we lived before, so they dont some out in bedford, but I have told her fella they have to make the effort for tis my birthday, and how can you say no to moi.............LOL

all my course stuff arrived, first essay is due on the 9th of november...........uhoh

anyhows im off to shower and dress, yes I am a lazy cow.....

speak to you later


----------



## Jem

I am not dressed yet either !

so I dont even know which fookin course you decided on ...and I think perhaps I shuld get my ass into gear with something too

Bye for now

xxx


----------



## iopener

Jem said:


> *Hi Ed, *
> 
> *Sooooo come on, spill the beans....how d'it gooooo * :tongue: *?*


I did the job quite well as it happens. they liked me so are arranging a week trial which will lead to a permanent position which is full time. It was rather fun as it goes.

The uniform makes me look rather large as well :laugh:

I was told by the boss that i have a silver tongue when it comes to talking to the customers.

I did have my moment of fun though bantering with some of the customers. We were handing out free samples and two lads kept taking a few. I tried to entice them to buy a shake and they politely refused and one of them asked if he could have another discount coupon and another sample (at which point i was annoyed they kept wasting my time) and said "Im with him".

Cue me being a smartass "Congratulations, how long have you two been together for?" Went down rather well, cue the hysterics from customer and staff alike. :laugh:


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> I did the job quite well as it happens. they liked me so are arranging a week trial which will lead to a permanent position which is full time. It was rather fun as it goes.
> 
> *Hope the novelty does not wear off then that's brilliant *
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS * :beer: *:beer: xx*
> 
> The uniform makes me look rather large as well :laugh:
> 
> *Always a bonus for a chap - not sooo for a girlie* :tongue: *unless we are on about boobies *
> 
> I was told by the boss that i have a silver tongue when it comes to talking to the customers.
> 
> *Oh I see bit of a lothario eh ? *
> 
> I did have my moment of fun though bantering with some of the customers. We were handing out free samples and two lads kept taking a few. I tried to entice them to buy a shake and they politely refused and one of them asked if he could have another discount coupon and another sample (at which point i was annoyed they kept wasting my time) and said "Im with him".
> 
> Cue me being a smartass "Congratulations, how long have you two been together for?" Went down rather well, cue the hysterics from customer and staff alike. :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: *Kind of ruined their street cred somewhat *

* Glad it all went well then, that's cool *

*Get any ideas for shakes ?*


----------



## iopener

I have a few ideas for shakes, but i dont think it will be down to me whether we implement them or not. I understand the chance for progression inside this place is high due to it being a young company. So who knows, i may be able to swing a few ideas my way.

I don't consider myself a lothario, i just know how to talk to people.


----------



## Gym Bunny

I loved your comeback to the guy! Reps. :lol:

Sounds like you are extremely excited about your new job. here's to a successful and enjoayable trial period! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> I have a few ideas for shakes, but i dont think it will be down to me whether we implement them or not. I understand the chance for progression inside this place is high due to it being a young company. So who knows, i may be able to swing a few ideas my way.
> 
> I don't consider myself a lothario, i just know how to talk to people.


Nonsense - give it a fortnight - you'll be running the joint :laugh:

yeah modest as well ....

where is the catch ?


----------



## iopener

Jem said:


> where is the catch ?


You saying im not a catch? :cursing:

Cheek!

:tongue:


----------



## Jem

I dont know yet !


----------



## Jem

*Saturday *

*
Cardio Day Woohoo *

Saying that - it was tough going today - thought about staying at home and eating for the day

- and then I realised that this would cause me no amount of grief in the long run because all of my bigger clothes have gone to charity and then I would have to leave the house nekkid because the 10/12s wont fit - and then I would get arrested/molested - probably arrested because it's never nice to see naked bodies on the street really ...

erm so I went to the gym is the long and short of it

...good drugs these !

15 mins treadmill warm up - I walked ahem...walked yes walked ...as fast as I could without breaking into a jog

15 mins x trainer [needed to pee badly so had to stop]

24 mins stepper hill climb [woof, in the thick of the workout now thank god]

20 mins treadmill ran then went onto sprints on level 14 for 1 minute then walk recovery - 10 sprints in total

10 mins bike

Total - 1 hr 24 mins


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> *Saturday *
> 
> *Cardio Day Woohoo *
> 
> Saying that - it was tough going today - thought about staying at home and eating for the day
> 
> - and then I realised that this would cause me no amount of grief in the long run because all of my bigger clothes have gone to charity and then I would have to leave the house nekkid because the 10/12s wont fit - and then I would get arrested/molested - probably arrested because it's never nice to see naked bodies on the street really ...
> 
> erm so I went to the gym is the long and short of it
> 
> ...good drugs these !
> 
> 15 mins treadmill warm up - I walked ahem...walked yes walked ...as fast as I could without breaking into a jog
> 
> 15 mins x trainer [needed to pee badly so had to stop]
> 
> 24 mins stepper hill climb [woof, in the thick of the workout now thank god]
> 
> 20 mins treadmill ran then went onto sprints on level 14 for 1 minute then walk recovery - 10 sprints in total
> 
> 10 mins bike
> 
> Total - 1 hr 24 mins


Hey Ms Puddleduck!

Just thought I would stop by and say hello! 

1hr 24mins! You are mad young lady!


----------



## iopener

Jem said:


> I dont know yet !


Come down here then and find out for yourself


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Ms Puddleduck!
> 
> Just thought I would stop by and say hello!
> 
> 1hr 24mins! You are mad young lady!


about time too little sonia - thought you had deserted and left me for pastures new 

How are things ? All settled now ?

Is training back on course because you know we are supposed to be formulating some sort of diet now dont you ? 

I have started cooking taaadddaaaa

Have cut the cardio down as I need some new muscle and have shrunk in size a lot ...

Big up da muscles :beer:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

No not deserted you, how could I? Just been very busy lately. I finally got my bottom to Oxford on Thursday and am doing a rather grand job of getting lost everytime I go out  I start the course on Monday, very excited/scared!

Training will resume as of this week which is about time as I have not stepped foot in a gym for over 2 months and have been eating whatever I want which has often been in the region of 3500 cals a day :lol: I was making the most of still being able to afford food!

You've started cookie? Wow. Have you started eating meat yet or are you going to be looking for meat free alternatives?


----------



## Joshua

> Saying that - it was tough going today - thought about staying at home and eating for the day
> 
> - and then I realised that this would cause me no amount of grief in the long run because all of my bigger clothes have gone to charity and then I would have to leave the house nekkid because the 10/12s wont fit - and then I would get arrested/molested - probably arrested because it's never nice to see naked bodies on the street really ...
> 
> erm so I went to the gym is the long and short of it ..


Hehe classic chain of thought. The main thing is it worked though 

Great cardio mission you have going on there. Sounds lush.

All the best,

J


----------



## Jem

Hmmm another stray from the fold - J - you deffo left me to my own devices here, oh well you know me, I just carry on regardless

the road to success is a lonely one ...thanks for popping in, I would pop into yours but as you know, I have nothing to contribute there, it's far too technical and my silly girly comments are most definitely not needed ....

Actually here is a progress pic and I think it shows some differences from when I started out, a lot leaner and some muscle ...still a long, long way to go though ...

Sonia you are funny - getting lost is my special speciality girl! I have absolutely nil sense of direction ...I lost the car at the supermarket ..it's only central locking that saves me - I just point and click until I see light ....

I really really wish you the very best today - go get em tiger xxx

Oh and get your ass back to the gym lazy mare - you are beginning to sound like clairey [record holder for greedy chocco eating - 3 wispa golds in one day] ! xxxx

I know it's not Lara Croft claire....in time...



Not v big - will plug camera in when I come back on [gotta dash] and put the big version on]


----------



## mick_the_brick

Now then cheeky monkey 

Some very good progress and training has been done since the last time you were lucky enough to be graced by me LOL...

How's everything else going??


----------



## defdaz

Dimples!!

Looking fab in the new pic mate, look at them delts and the upper back detail! :thumb:

Just had a catch up and it seems like things are going really well (apart from real life issues [flippin' real life grr])- some PB's and marathon cardio seems means all is normal in jemima world and I can rest easy lol.

Will send you a PM in a mo. Train hard Jemster!


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Now then cheeky monkey
> 
> Some very good progress and training has been done since the last time you were lucky enough to be graced by me LOL...
> 
> How's everything else going??


Oh ello :laugh: Cheeky moi :confused1: :innocent: Methinks you are mistaken 

Mick - I am working very hard - well you know, it's grim up north and we are bred with that work ethic and determination ...I am obsessed I think !

Thanks for the comments - I can even see something myself now but still a long long long way to go - then again I will never be happy so pfffft what the hell

and erm yer - cheers for your presence ...I bow down in awe [nooooot :lol: ] x


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Dimples!!
> 
> Looking fab in the new pic mate, look at them delts and the upper back detail! :thumb:
> 
> Just had a catch up and it seems like things are going really well (apart from real life issues [flippin' real life grr])- some PB's and marathon cardio seems means all is normal in jemima world and I can rest easy lol.
> 
> Will send you a PM in a mo. Train hard Jemster!


Ha Daz - cheers - I can see some delts s'not my imagination is it pmsl :laugh: OMG there should be - they are killing me :laugh: Feels like I was not really working them before - I am doing the do with them now and they are somewhat responding ! All the cardio was killing the effort on the weights though so since slowing down a bit on that - it feels better :bounce:

Decided to aim for a goal next year - but which one ?

Compete

Marathon

????

Which to do

S'pose I will be banned from here if I chose the marathon lmao :thumbup1:

Answered the old PM

x



chilisi said:


> looking alot more toned jem.. you must be pleased with your progress


TONED, TONED :cursing: I dont think that word is allowed on here chils .....

I think you mean leaner :thumb:

In which case, thanks - still plodding on ! :beer:


----------



## Joshua

> Hmmm another stray from the fold - J - you deffo left me to my own devices here, oh well you know me, I just carry on regardless
> 
> the road to success is a lonely one ...thanks for popping in, I would pop into yours but as you know, I have nothing to contribute there, it's far too technical and my silly girly comments are most definitely not needed ....


You make too many assumptions (on both counts) :whistling: .



Jem said:


>


 :drool: The polite part of my wants to say: "Wow miss PD! very impressive". The not so polite part of me says phooor!!

All the best babes,

J


----------



## clairey.h

morning saggy pants.......LOL 

enjoy your cheesecake.........:laugh:

was all ready to go gym took some eph for the first time in ages, got to the preschool to drop of tommy and twas a training day, so back home, got changed, tidying my house at hyper speed but my body wont move as quick as I want it to........


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> Oh ello :laugh: Cheeky moi :confused1: :innocent: Methinks you are mistaken
> 
> Mick - I am working very hard - well you know, it's grim up north and we are bred with that work ethic and determination ...I am obsessed I think !
> 
> Thanks for the comments - I can even see something myself now but still a long long long way to go - then again I will never be happy so pfffft what the hell
> 
> and erm yer - cheers for your presence ...I bow down in awe [nooooot :lol: ] x


LOL I know you well enough by now :lol: :lol: :lol:

All part of the long journey ahead.. keep it up :beer:


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> keep it up..your def heading in the right direction


* cheers chils - keep eating the junk food baby - you know where its at * :lol:



clairey.h said:


> morning saggy pants.......LOL
> 
> enjoy your cheesecake.........:laugh:
> 
> *Yes I did - and then I felt really sick later ....I had half of it in total ...with a banana mixed in and some evaporated milk on top ...:ban:I bought Ben and Jerry's but I made a mistake and bought choc phish food and I dont like choc ice cream so could not eat that ....*
> 
> was all ready to go gym took some eph for the first time in ages, got to the preschool to drop of tommy and twas a training day, so back home, got changed, tidying my house at hyper speed but my body wont move as quick as I want it to........


*PMSL what a waste on housework - tell ya what - zip round to mine, I'll look after the kids, you can nick my mt2 out the fridge and any handbags that you find so long as you do the cleaning while you're on * :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> You make too many assumptions (on both counts) :whistling: .
> 
> Oh perhaps I do ! I am a bit analytical
> 
> :drool: The polite part of my wants to say: "Wow miss PD! very impressive". The not so polite part of me says phooor!!
> 
> All the best babes,
> 
> J


Either is good :whistling: you know me :lol:


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> LOL I know you well enough by now :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Indeedy ! *
> 
> All part of the long journey ahead.. keep it up :beer:


 *Cheers Mick x*


----------



## Jem

Just did chest, front delts & tris at the gym dropped the fookin weight on my hand - same finger twice ....fooks sake - hit the nail and now tis purple ....I cannot use it now - which means have probs typing and fooked up workout ....

will type it tomorrow unless finger is swollen 10x normal size ....grrrr


----------



## Jem

I ate the feckin cheesecake chils - half of it anyway ...and then felt sick for the rest of the night ....

I HAVE A SWOLLEN MEMBER NOW ....

Poiple fingernail actually - ouchie sore


----------



## dax

Swollen member ooo eer lol,

hope your finger gets better soon, it is your finger isnt it :lol:

Nice journal, all the best  :thumb:


----------



## Jem

dax said:


> Swollen member ooo eer lol,
> 
> hope your finger gets better soon, it is your finger isnt it :lol:
> 
> Nice journal, all the best  :thumb:


Yes tis my finger :lol: ...of course, in my naivety, I understand the wording may be misconstrued... :innocent:

and ahem Dax pmsl - how come you came along with that name ? I call my mate Dazlet [DefDaz above] that  because everytime I go to type Daz - I type Dax ...how bizarre that you should have that name huh ? fook I do ramble on eh

Well thanks - had a look in your journal but man types about so did not comment pmsl :thumb:


----------



## dax

Jem said:


> Yes tis my finger :lol: ...of course, in my naivety, I understand the wording may be misconstrued... :innocent:
> 
> LOL:whistling:
> 
> and ahem Dax pmsl - how come you came along with that name ? I call my mate Dazlet [DefDaz above] that  because everytime I go to type Daz - I type Dax ...how bizarre that you should have that name huh ? fook I do ramble on eh
> 
> *Iys fate perhaps?*


Absolutly lol, you not believe its fate

I came along and you were typing a reply, bizarre!!

"Well thanks - had a look in your journal but man types about so did not comment pmsl :thumb :"

lol, my journal is gonna be crappy until i get back into the gym properly, then mucho weights will be lifted and my male pride will be restored lol, its hovering at the moment im verging on falling off the edge at the moment mg:


----------



## dax

Christ i cant even seem to quote lol


----------



## dax

BTW Jem, how you nackered your finger?


----------



## ManOnAMission

dax said:


> BTW Jem, how you nackered your finger?


Most likely from fingering herself while looking at them naked photos of me


----------



## dax

John XTC-SE said:


> Most likely from fingering herself while looking at them naked photos of me


Nice, thanks for the reply, i appreciate it :lol: :cursing:

So Jem, apart from John, who are you ****ing over, er i mean ... (sorry hurting your finger) over lol:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

John XTC-SE said:


> Most likely from fingering herself while looking at them naked photos of me


OMFG :ban:John behave yourself 



dax said:


> Nice, thanks for the reply, i appreciate it :lol: :cursing:
> 
> So Jem, apart from John, who are you ****ing over, er i mean ... (sorry hurting your finger) over lol:thumbup1:


Look sorry to bore you but erm ... I dropped 10kg d/bell on it, picked it up and dropped it on the same hand again - thought was just the one finger but turns it it's 3 of them - the other 2 didn't hurt and bruise until today ....


----------



## Jem

*Monday *

*
Chest and Tris *

Dbell Flyes

5kg warm up x 30

10kg - 3 x 12 [*PB for reps I think *

DBell Press

5kg - 3 x 12

Find this a lot harder than the flyes ?

Chest Press

30kg - 3 x 12

Pec Deck

30kg - 3 x 8

Tri Overhead straight Bar

20kg warm up x 25

25kg - 3 x 10

Rope Pulldowns

20kg - 3 x 12

Machine Dips

20kg single arms [the one that is angled so it makes it heavier...Dazlet knows what I mean as he has seen it pmsl]

1 x 20 [*PB for reps *

3 x 10

Cardio x 20 treadmill with sprints @ level 14 and The Prodigy

Broomsticky twisters on balance ball [which was a bit deflated...]

*Tuesday *

*
*

*
Surprise Legs Session *

Got to the gym and realised that it was supposed to be legs day so after warming up on tread thought why the hell not ....

Leg Ext

warm up x 20 @ 30kg

50kg - 2 x 12

60kg - 8;8

70kg - 7

Leg Press

50kg warm up x 30

90kg - 4 x 12

Squats

40kg - 4 x 12

SLDL

40kg - 2 x 12

Hand is swollen where weight was dropped on it - grip was killing me

Lying Leg Curls

60kg warm up x 15

70kg - 2 x 12

80kg - 1 x 6

Seated Leg Curls

45kg - 3 x 10

Standing Calf Raises

240kg - 1 x 8 [*PB did not mean to do this - counted wrong and got shock of my life when my poor shoulders had to lift it !*

220kg - 2 x 10

Donkey Calves

30kg x 12 [fooked from standing calves]

Broomstick Oblique Twists x 250

Had to buy some combats in a size 10 today - wtf.....

It was wishful thinking really that made me try them, saw them and they had no 12s so I thought feck it, I will try the 10's on and see how tight they are ....they fit too well OMG

Not sure if this is good or bad tbh ???

Have only been size 10 once before & that was because of my hyperactive thyroid when my son was born - I was sick pmsl ...

Definitely cutting down on the cardio now


----------



## Jem

Yes chils - you and your swollen members are prolific around here ....

Cheat day tomorrow for me ...I am taking kids to the pics to see 'Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs' and promised them Dominoes or equivalent afterwards so might as well indulge and have this as el cheato !


----------



## mick_the_brick

Hope the finger gets better 

Let me know what the film is like.. my daughter is bugging me to go and see it.

Enjoy the pizza xx


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Hope the finger gets better
> 
> Let me know what the film is like.. my daughter is bugging me to go and see it.
> 
> Enjoy the pizza xx


Cheers Mick, always looking for sympathy moi  - I am looking forward to the film pmsl :lol: It has had really good reviews ...and as for the pizza yummity bring it on ! :bounce: x


----------



## defdaz

What are you like, bruising three fingers in the gym fpmsl! :lol:

Congrats on the PBs Jemster and enjoy the film!


----------



## WRT

I get a swollen member when I look at pics of Jem:whistling:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> What are you like, bruising three fingers in the gym fpmsl! :lol:
> 
> Congrats on the PBs Jemster and enjoy the film!


It's your fault for neglecting me ...if I had a training partner to pass me my weights - then it would not have happened now would it ? 

My nail is blue - cheers for the sympathy, even Roman laughed at me ...this means I am known as a clutz...never good :confused1:

I intend to enjoy the pizza but will prob chicken out at the thought of sooooo much cheese and go for the pasta option instead ...then I can kid myself that I am still being good-ish :laugh:

Erm...training at all Dazlet ...and erm ...see this new bloke called Dax - HE HAS STOLEN MY PET NAME FOR YOU :lol: :lol: :lol:

still the avi is quite nice - so I am letting him off for the moment :whistling:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> I get a swollen member when I look at pics of Jem:whistling:


Naughty Tommy tut tut - flattery will get you everywhere

[....with some girls] :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya hun, how is the training going? Are you back in a routine after coming back from hols? x


----------



## Jem

Hi Betty - yes well and truly back on course !

cut down 4 days to 3 and concentrating on upping the weights and lowering the cardio

Hope you are well

xx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Emma, Emma, Emma - how's your diet looking lady? x


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Hi Betty - yes well and truly back on course !
> 
> cut down 4 days to 3 and concentrating on upping the weights and lowering the cardio
> 
> Hope you are well
> 
> xx


Im good hun, in a bit of pain think i have over done it again today but it will be worth it. I have upped the cardio big time and dieting is going well my stomach is getting flat at long last.

Glad everything is going well for you x , ps how is little one?


----------



## Joshua

Grand performance E! Loving Tuesday's PB. It is things like this that show us just how much extra potential effort we have available to spend.

Just out of interest, roughly how long do you spend resting between sets?

All the best,

J


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Emma, Emma, Emma - how's your diet looking lady? x


will come back to you on this - might as well paste some up - I eat and I cook therefore I am gonna be a muscley ass biatch ....tis the plan anyway ...



Bettyboo said:


> Im good hun, in a bit of pain think i have over done it again today but it will be worth it. I have upped the cardio big time and dieting is going well my stomach is getting flat at long last.
> 
> Glad everything is going well for you x , ps how is little one?


sorry to hear that - I am battling lower back pain all the time fook

hope it gets better anyhow x

Which little one - left or right? :lol: :lol: - these are the only little things I have or intend to have ever again ....if you mean the dust bins - they are cool - good kids - they let me get to the gym and do all my stuff ....love them lots ...big now ! ...bit concerning that I am sharing clothes with them now pmsl :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Grand performance E! Loving Tuesday's PB. It is things like this that show us just how much extra potential effort we have available to spend.
> 
> Just out of interest, roughly how long do you spend resting between sets?
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


Was a surprise to me J ...thanks for showing an interest feck me I am touched ...no-one bothers anymore! still it's for me so I should not grumble :ban:

I rest for as little as possible - try to keep it between 30 and 90 secs roughly but dont time it ...

Suggestions?

Cheers J

xx


----------



## Jem

*Wednesday *

*
*

*
Recovery Cardio [after legs day] *

30 mins running = warm up and run which was 5k in total

30 mins cross trainer total body workout

Was talking to someone yesterday about either marathon OR competing next year and he suggested doing both :lol:

He reckoned I could marathon train until March & still compete in time ...

I need to make a decision either way and soon ...


----------



## Jem

Getting fookin bored here now pmsl I even get work and cooking done these days

Have some pics

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Jem




----------



## Jem

I am changing the bedroom round soon - all the pics are on the feckin bed because the long mirror is in front of it due to lack of space created by the fact that I am so vain that I refuse to get rid of the stand up sun bed even in winter ...it takes up sh!te loads of room and I can only have a p!ssy small wardrobe ....

Fooks sake ..


----------



## defdaz

Hehe get rid of the sunbed Jemity, you don't need it now you have MT2  (oh and hols to egypt!) 

The marathon / compete thing - if you did the marathon would you be doing it to set a good time or just to complete it and have the satisfaction from having achieved an amazing thing? If the later you could definitely combine both, especially if the marathon is a lot earlier in the year like your friend said. If you just do running at the gym and on the street and cut the rest of the cardio out and train hard and heavy and up the food / sups I don't see there being a problem mate? You can do it!


----------



## mick_the_brick

Now then cheeky 

So how was the film??


----------



## CharlieC25

Looking HOT mama! Glad to hear all the training and eating is going well 

Don't let the aches and pains get you down - I broke my back when I was 12 and have two metal pins holding me together and so I always have bloody back ache - I choose to ignore it hahahaha

You up to much this weekend? x


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Hehe get rid of the sunbed Jemity, you don't need it now you have MT2  (oh and hols to egypt!)
> 
> The marathon / compete thing - if you did the marathon would you be doing it to set a good time or just to complete it and have the satisfaction from having achieved an amazing thing? If the later you could definitely combine both, especially if the marathon is a lot earlier in the year like your friend said. If you just do running at the gym and on the street and cut the rest of the cardio out and train hard and heavy and up the food / sups I don't see there being a problem mate? You can do it!


Hmmm now you people just are not happy with the one achievement are you ? Not content with me settling for just one - you want me to do 2 major thingymabobbas - p!ss takers ....

Well I am not even sure if I want to do the marathon in a certain time neither ...have not even got that far in my thoughts - sub 3 hours would be good but tbh prob just to complete it ....26 miles is a long long way ....

Right got some things to comtemplate them havent I?



mick_the_brick said:


> Now then cheeky
> 
> So how was the film??


Going to see it v shortly and erm eat, eat, eat ....



CharlieC25 said:


> Looking HOT mama! Glad to hear all the training and eating is going well
> 
> Don't let the aches and pains get you down - I broke my back when I was 12 and have two metal pins holding me together and so I always have bloody back ache - I choose to ignore it hahahaha
> 
> You up to much this weekend? x


I know charl - should stoop moaning ...no sympathy from you with your feckin war wounds is there ? pmsl :lol: :lol:

cheers love ! I am going pics tonight

training all weekend woohoo


----------



## mick_the_brick

Cool let me know how you get on LOL...

Reps on the pics BTW


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Hmmm now you people just are not happy with the one achievement are you ? Not content with me settling for just one - you want me to do 2 major thingymabobbas - p!ss takers ....
> 
> Well I am not even sure if I want to do the marathon in a certain time neither ...have not even got that far in my thoughts - sub 3 hours would be good but tbh prob just to complete it ....26 miles is a long long way ....
> 
> Right got some things to comtemplate them havent I?


Looking good Jem, as for the marathon a guy did it in the snow somewhere and ran in just shorts and sandals and ran 26 miles in just over 5 hours so it should be a doddle for you!


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Looking good Jem, as for the marathon a guy did it in the snow somewhere and ran in just shorts and sandals and ran 26 miles in just over 5 hours so it should be a doddle for you!


well dont even fookin jump on that bandwagon - I am not doing it in the snow in my undercrackers so dont fookin go there :lol: :lol: :lol:

26 miles a doddle ?

Eddie Izzard did 43 in 51 days but he did have an ice cream van for company ....

If My Whippy is about then he is free to accompany me :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

:thumb :jem fan club cheerin you on hun give it heeps:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Thanks for the appreciation !


----------



## iopener

Youre going to love the carb loading for marathon training


----------



## Kate1976

Looking great Jem - congrats on the progress


----------



## clairey.h

soooooooo not much happening in here then, apart from your photo whoring as usual..........................I joke I joke.......hunni looking fab as always but more so from the last piccies....hehe  

any gossip :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

John XTC-SE said:


> Most likely from fingering herself while looking at them naked photos of me


do you know what I could have soooo many lines for that but its just to crude I cant bring myself to comment and ruin whats left of jems reputation :laugh: filthy boy :no::no:


----------



## clairey.h

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/74815-rollercoasters-seriously-cute-pics.html

link to the cutest thread of all time


----------



## Beklet

Natty fly by......










Looking good in the pics...there will be none from me for a long time lol :lol:


----------



## SALKev

bum


----------



## SALKev

just saw the pics a few a phew plages black.......HOOOOOT... :drool: :drool:...that'll dlo me tlil i'm 18......my mords are wuddled now.....thanqs... :bounce:


----------



## dax

Jem said:


> Erm...training at all Dazlet ...and erm ...*see this new bloke called Dax - HE HAS STOLEN MY PET NAME FOR YOU * :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL, Not guilty m lord, I had no prior knowledge of your pet name for Daz:lol:

I'll be Dax Number 2 then ok?

Hang on, thats doesn't sound good! :lol:



Jem said:


> *still the avi is quite nice - so I am letting him off for the moment* :whistling:


 :blush: :thumbup1:

Your looking good in the new pics aswell Jem :whistling:


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> Youre going to love the carb loading for marathon training


*Have already noted this and am making plans for recipes - might need you on hand to cook:whistling:*



Kate1976 said:


> Looking great Jem - congrats on the progress


*thanks Kate - cheers for popping in hun x*



clairey.h said:


> soooooooo not much happening in here then, apart from your photo whoring as usual..........................I joke I joke.......hunni looking fab as always but more so from the last piccies....hehe
> 
> any gossip :whistling: :whistling:


*Yeah well you know - got bored ffs* :lol: *thanks kindly claire - got rid of those 8 punds of haribo/wispa gold blubber yet or am I gonna have to come and drag you to the gym ?*

*You know, you have all the gossip ...my life is pure, untainted and simple ... * :innocent: *...ok PM you shortly [she says ..no, no I will today as soon as written up back workout] *

*Love you xxxx *


----------



## Jem

:confused1:



clairey.h said:


> do you know what I could have soooo many lines for that but its just to crude I cant bring myself to comment and ruin whats left of jems reputation :laugh: filthy boy :no::no:


*thanks kindly for dragging that little gem back up * :lol: *:lol: now p!ss off - I am sure Tommy is wrecking the fireplace in the front room .....* :whistling:



Greekgoddess said:


> Hi Jem, haven't been around for a while so just popped in to say a quick hello to you. Looking good on the new photographs so its obvious you have been working hard at the gym. I can sympathise with your trapped finger, did exactly the same thing myself on Friday. Today I went one better, the elastic snapped that I was using and whacked me across my right biceps..........lets just say I am on a warning for the swearing at the gym! It hurt like **** and I still have a big mark right around my upper arm.
> 
> Marathon or compete? That is a difficult one. If you trained for the marathon the diet would have to be spot on or you would run the risk of losing all the muscle you have worked hard to get. Would the prep for a marathon help you compete? It depends what class you would go in for at the contest and how much time you had to prepare for it before or after the marathon. I would have thought compete first so you still have the muscle, then the marathon afterwards if you still want to do it.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, all the best with it Jem.


*Hello Janet, nice to hear from you ! I was thinking about you the other day actually. How strange ! *

*Hope you are well honey, thanks for the comments pmsl we all do silly things with the weights sometimes - it's the trying not to look like we are feckin agony thing that gets to me - I wanted to cry but thought it would cause all kinds of shenanigans so manned up instead* :thumb:

*Well the marathon is in May - cannot do the London Marathon as the charities want a minimum of £1500 collected for a golden bond place and there is no way my ass can collect that amount ffs* :laugh: *soooo would be the Edinburgh Marathon - so not sure how the dates fit with comps * :confused1:

*To compete I would have to be [oh all the different classes for the different feds confuzzle me..] but Nabba is 'Toned Figure' I think then the others UKBFF, it would be Figure I think --- could be wrong - I need to speak to some people and research it ...*

*Looking v slim in your avi on the wooden staircase ...hope you enjoyed your hols in the UK and are back to life as usual in Greece ..Stick about Janet ! *

*xxx *



clairey.h said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/74815-rollercoasters-seriously-cute-pics.html
> 
> link to the cutest thread of all time


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Natty fly by......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good in the pics...there will be none from me for a long time lol :lol:


*Hellllloooo & cheers ...I don't see why not Beks ? You have a good shape in that avi * :confused1: * - not blowing smoke up yer ass, just stating a fact *

*Oh well I am just a picture tart these days - there are absolutely no photographs of me from ages 12-23 ! *

*I was erm camera shy pmsl - I think there are school ones and that is it ...I hated myself for years and years - still think I am a feckin gonk faced biatch * :lol: * but feck all I can do about it now so I just roll with it - amazing how much better I feel about myself if I do have snaps to compare *



S-A-L said:


> bum





S-A-L said:


> just saw the pics a few a phew plages black.......HOOOOOT... :drool: :drool:...that'll dlo me tlil i'm 18......my mords are wuddled now.....thanqs... :bounce:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: *you should not be looking young man*  *cheers Sal ye little belter !*


----------



## Jem

dax said:


> LOL, Not guilty m lord, I had no prior knowledge of your pet name for Daz:lol:
> 
> I'll be Dax Number 2 then ok?
> 
> Hang on, thats doesn't sound good! :lol:
> 
> :blush: :thumbup1:
> 
> Your looking good in the new pics aswell Jem :whistling:


*That's ok then *  *, I had moved onto calling him Dazlet so we will stick with that and you can be Dax ok ?* :lol:

*Thankyou kindly hun, nice of you to grace me with your presence !*

* Where are you from ? *


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> :confused1:
> 
> *thanks kindly for dragging that little gem back up * :lol: *:lol: now p!ss off - I am sure Tommy is wrecking the fireplace in the front room .....* :whistling:


OMG I cannot believe you wrote that.................harlot :whistling: :whistling:  now sssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ffs


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> OMG I cannot believe you wrote that.................harlot :whistling: :whistling:  now sssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ffs


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you are just giving the game away now .....s'ok - it's a man - they are easy to dupe just post a picture of your ass and they dont bother reading the text


----------



## clairey.h

right I have to go and shower now, get all clean and such............I want my PM...


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> right I have to go and shower now, get all clean and such............I want my PM...


 :lol: ok ok not even that interesting ! go and get washed you dutty gal xxx


----------



## defdaz

Woah there dimples, you're going to give him the Dax 1 crown!? That's it, life's over... no coming back from this... :crying: :lol:


----------



## Jem

But you had been upgraded to Dazlet - bright and shiny ....which I thought was preferable to a washing detergent :whistling:

Dont leave me this way...

.....go on - you're tempted aren't you ...quote it :lol:


----------



## Jem

*Friday *

*
Back, delts and bis *

Thought would swap things about a bit this week so a bit of a funny order to things ...

Lateral Raises

5kg warm up - 30 reps

10kg 5 reps

5kg - 3 x 12

Side Delt Machine

20 kg - 3 x 10

Lat Pulldowns

40kg warm up x 20

50kg x 6

40kg - 4 x 12

[stuck here because I do pathetic amounts on 50 and loads of reps on 40...]

Deads

50kg - 4 x 8

lower back pain

[was supposed to up it from the 60's last week but back in rag order so left it at 50's]

Lower Back Row Machine

40kg - 3 x 10

50kg - 1 x 6

Hammer Rows

25kg both arms same time - 10 reps *PB woohoo*

25kg single arms - 3 x 10

Reverse Pec Dec

20kg - 3 x 8 [tired]

Bicep curls

3 x 21s with 10kg

Preacher curls [single arms]

20kg - 3 x 6s with some forced reps

Concentration curls 5kg dbell

3 x 8's each arm

Cardio

20 mins treadmill incline walking [boring but resting up from running past 2 days]


----------



## dax

Jem said:


> *That's ok then *  *, I had moved onto calling him Dazlet so we will stick with that and you can be Dax ok ?* :lol:
> 
> *Thankyou kindly hun, nice of you to grace me with your presence !*
> 
> * Where are you from ? *


Dax it is then :lol:

Im from the outskirts of sunny manchester.

Nice new avi BTW :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Oops its avi change day by the looks of things ...claire says me pants are saggy pmsl

ditto dax !


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: *you should not be looking young man*  *cheers Sal ye little belter !*


:laugh:

well now there's one next to every one of your posts i won't have to!  :thumb:


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> :laugh:
> 
> well now there's one next to every one of your posts i won't have to!  :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: furry muff [not me]


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: furry muff [not me]


blah blah blah...reps'll be returned when i can! :beer:


----------



## Jem

yeah yeah yeah


----------



## pecman

thought i would pop in and show my support:thumb:

Don't know why though as no one ever reads mine:cursing:

I'm still bored by the way:tongue:


----------



## Jem

pecman said:


> thought i would pop in and show my support:thumb:
> 
> Don't know why though as no one ever reads mine:cursing:
> 
> I'm still bored by the way:tongue:


....have you not stopped whining yet :lol: surely you are finished work now :whistling:


----------



## pecman

Jem said:


> ....have you not stopped whining yet :lol: surely you are finished work now :whistling:


Nope don't finish until 7pm so plenty of whinning to do yet you little sausage jocky :lol:


----------



## Jem

pecman said:


> Nope don't finish until 7pm so plenty of whinning to do yet you little sausage jocky :lol:


Oi :lol: I think I know what that means :confused1:


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> I know charl - should stoop moaning ...no sympathy from you with your feckin war wounds is there ? pmsl :lol: :lol:
> 
> cheers love ! I am going pics tonight
> 
> training all weekend woohoo


PMSL Oh No lady no sympathy here - but I know you like abit of the tough love so its all gooooood :thumbup1: Now where is my whip.....


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> PMSL Oh No lady no sympathy here - but I know you like abit of the tough love so its all gooooood :thumbup1: Now where is my whip.....


Oh you tease - and so early in the morning as well charl - I have barely awoken 

Stuffing the porridge with flax seed in now

Ran 10 miles yesterday and my hips are refusing to co-operate with the rest of my body - supposed to be the long run today

You are good at catching up in this journal - that reply was about 3 pages back hon :laugh:

Off to read your updates - you have inspired me to either compete/marathon run/or both :thumb: next year :rockon:

Lots love

Emma

xxx


----------



## Jem

Phew one good session

Had a training partner today which was good

*Sunday *

*
Chest, triceps and biceps *

Dbell flyes

5kg - 4 x 25 reps

Incline Dbell Press

5kg - 3 x 20

Press ups x 50

Chest Press

40kg - 3 x 10

Pec Deck

30kg - 3 x 7

Bench press close grip

30kg - 8 reps

20kg - 2 x 10

Tri Pulldowns v bar

30kg - 3 x 12

Skulls

10kg - 3 x 10

Rope Pulldowns

30kg - 3 x 10

BB Bicep curls

10kg - 3 x 10

Dbell Bi Curls

5kg - 2 x 10

7.5kg - 2 x 10

A Forearm thingymabobba with a funny shaped BBell

5kg - 3 x 12


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Oh you tease - and so early in the morning as well charl - I have barely awoken
> 
> Stuffing the porridge with flax seed in now
> 
> Ran 10 miles yesterday and my hips are refusing to co-operate with the rest of my body - supposed to be the long run today
> 
> You are good at catching up in this journal - that reply was about 3 pages back hon :laugh:
> 
> Off to read your updates - you have inspired me to either compete/marathon run/or both :thumb: next year :rockon:
> 
> Lots love
> 
> Emma
> 
> xxx


Haha Yeah I'm quick as a bullet me! Sorry haven't really been online much recently but like to try and keep track on here I just have to read through all the filth first :lol:

Good workout yesterday lovely - have you ever run a marathon before?? A friend of mine has just started running again, she did the Windsor half yesterday  Whatever you decide to do I'm sure you'll be fantabulous!


----------



## Jem

No done halfs but never the full monty ! what the hell - it's only an extra 13 miles pffft pmsl

Nope you arent on much - but not surprising given what a lot you have on your plate babes


----------



## LadyCokeBottle

this is a popular journal

hope some of ur popularity brushs off on me


----------



## Jem

Hi - welcome - nice choice of name !


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeah had alot going on plus I don't wanna sit on the computer when Brandon is with me as I like to spend my time with him and I think he might get abit bored watching me type all day haha

13 extra miles!! JEEESS!! I reckon I'd do one mile and need to stop for a drink and massage haha

What you got planned for this week then sugarlips? 

I am more bloated than one of those bloody rubber rings and not the childrens ones either! Bloody surfing the crimson wave so all my weigh ins are inaccurate and totally demotivating!! Plus I am PROPER hungry!! Give me some foooood NOW!! hehe prwetty please..


----------



## Joshua

> A Forearm thingymabobba with a funny shaped BBell
> 
> 5kg - 3 x 12


Any elaboration available on this E? :tongue:

J


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Yeah had alot going on plus I don't wanna sit on the computer when Brandon is with me as I like to spend my time with him and I think he might get abit bored watching me type all day haha
> 
> 13 extra miles!! JEEESS!! I reckon I'd do one mile and need to stop for a drink and massage haha
> 
> What you got planned for this week then sugarlips?
> 
> *Nothing, nothing and nothing - apart from the gym - what a saddo eh? *
> 
> I am more bloated than one of those bloody rubber rings and not the childrens ones either! Bloody surfing the crimson wave so all my weigh ins are inaccurate and totally demotivating!! Plus I am PROPER hungry!! Give me some foooood NOW!! hehe prwetty please..


*Think of the finals - woohoo - will all be worth it in the end babes* :bounce:



Joshua said:


> Any elaboration available on this E? :tongue:
> 
> J


Oh J it is a thing for triceps I think - it is oblong shaped with 2 bars in the middle that you hold onto ....does that help


----------



## Jem

*Tuesday *

*
*

*
LEGS !!! *

Leg Ext

40kg warm up x 15

50kg x 10

60kg - 4 x 8

Leg Press

50kg warm up x 20

100kg - 2 x 12

120kg - 1 x 8 then went for another set and failed on rep 1...had to shout for help with my knees in my mouth :lol:

Squats

Oly Bar warm up - 2 x 20

40kg - 3 x 8

Lying Leg Curl

80kg - 2 x 8 *[PB for weight but with added grunting *

70kg - 1 x 8

Seated Leg Curl

50kg - 2 x 10 [PB for weight]

SLDL

40kg - 2 x 12; 1 x 10

Calf Raises [standing]

200kg - 1 x 10

170kg - 2 x 10

Then 20 mins x trainer


----------



## dax

Nice PB's recently Jem, nice Leg Ext aswell, its a killer for me normally.

Why are woman so good at legs :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Joshua

Great leg workout with strong lifts. Nice one.



Jem said:


> ...
> 
> Oh J it is a thing for triceps I think - it is oblong shaped with 2 bars in the middle that you hold onto ....does that help


Is it one of these?










J


----------



## Jem

dax said:


> Nice PB's recently Jem, nice Leg Ext aswell, its a killer for me normally.
> 
> Why are woman so good at legs :cursing: :lol:


I think they just are in comparison to upper body

[which is mighty feckin weak]  ...oh & of course we don't shy away from pain in favour of soley developing disco muscles :whistling:



Joshua said:


> Great leg workout with strong lifts. Nice one.
> 
> Is it one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J


Thanks J - and I dont know because I cannot see ...I will see if I can find a pic and post it

.....found one



sorry to be so dumb :lol:

Cardio today I think


----------



## Guest

> PB for weight but with added grunting


nothing wrong with a litte grunting when perfoming a PB weight- its whn girles have ****y weights and sound like their going to spurt that annoys people


----------



## Guest

> sorry to be so dumb


you have a great deal of company on this forum


----------



## Jem

romper stomper said:


> you have a great deal of company on this forum


I think I caught it from here actually :whistling: :lol: :whistling:

Is there a vaccine available ?


----------



## Jem

Cheers Janet - good to hear you are well !

Back today - wasn't meant to be but my ipods [2 of them] were dead - cannot do cardio without them because the crappy dance music they play in the gym does my head in ....

will post it up in a bit

lots of fun - good session and some new pbs I think !


----------



## Kate1976

Good liftin Jem....strong leggies lady


----------



## clairey.h

hi-de-ho

sooo how many shag bands you got :whistling: :whistling:

dont be soooo mean buy her some its only a playground giggle :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Oops its avi change day by the looks of things ...claire says me pants are saggy pmsl
> 
> ditto dax !


caught rob lookin at your avi today :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: then he asked when are you next coming around


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> hi-de-ho
> 
> sooo how many shag bands you got :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> dont be soooo mean buy her some its only a playground giggle :tongue:


I got some neon purple glitter ones - work out that meaning 



clairey.h said:


> caught rob lookin at your avi today :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: then he asked when are you next coming around


Dunno how you put up with the rampant pervy pocket rocket :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am supposed to be there next friday aren't I ???


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Good liftin Jem....strong leggies lady


thanks Kate - they feel weak in comparison to everyone else in the gym ....and the ladies on here leg pressing fook off amounts ...oh well - plod on


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> thanks Kate - they feel weak in comparison to everyone else in the gym ....and the ladies on here leg pressing fook off amounts ...oh well - plod on


are you sure they are "ladies" i've afew blokes in dresses since i've been up here:lol: :lol:

"YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I got some neon purple glitter ones - work out that meaning
> 
> Dunno how you put up with the rampant pervy pocket rocket :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am supposed to be there next friday aren't I ???


thats a horrible saying (the rampant pervy bits ok though :lol: :lol: :lol: just how I like um)

will let you know for def when and if we are going out....will this be an individual vist :confused1:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> thats a horrible saying (the rampant pervy bits ok though :lol: :lol: :lol: just how I like um)
> 
> will let you know for def when and if we are going out....will this be an individual vist :confused1:


Yessum - just moi - ready for our 3 some :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> thanks Kate - they feel weak in comparison to everyone else in the gym ....and the ladies on here leg pressing fook off amounts ...oh well - plod on


my max leg press is 60kg :confused1: I cant get me feet up from my bum if the weights anymore, im alright when im up there but thats defeating the object


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> are you sure they are "ladies" i've afew blokes in dresses since i've been up here:lol: :lol:
> 
> "YOU MUST SHOW NO MERCY..NOR HAVE ANY BELIEF WHATSOEVER IN HOW OTHERS JUDGE YOU..FOR YOUR GREATNESS WILL SILENCE THEM ALL"


psml - I meant on this site ! no ladies in the gym really ...



clairey.h said:


> my max leg press is 60kg :confused1: I cant get me feet up from my bum if the weights anymore, im alright when im up there but thats defeating the object


yeah but you are just a dot & you keep eating wispa golds ....


----------



## clairey.h

thanks.............................dots are round you know.......hey just call me rolly poely olley whilst your at it hey...........


----------



## Jem

I used to love that show - I can still sing the theme tune as it goes .....


----------



## Jem

*Wednesday *

*
*

*
Back *

was supposed to be a cardio day and was asked by Daz and Ian if I wanted to train with them as Bob is in Dubai, but I did chestie the other do so declined

...then got upstairs and realised that ipod was dead as a dodo - no fear - went to retrieve the spare one from my gym bag

[i have 2 because one got sweat in it and the screen is now permanently dark...should not sell them as a running aid in conjunction with Nike if they cannot take a bit of sweat should they

....but I did have it down my training bra until I bought the arm band so i suppose it's my fault ]

Anyway - found that the spare one was dead too ...ruling out cardio completely because the music in the gym was sh!te ...

Only did legs day before so should not have done it really but I did ....

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Deads

warm up - 40kg x 20

50kg - 1 x 10

55kg - 2 x 10

Failed on 60 ...think it's pyschological actually - swapping small plates for the 20's

Lat Pulldowns [straight bar, wide grip]

40kg - 2 x 12

50kg - 2 x 5 *PB for reps*

Bent over Rows

15kg - 3 x 12 each arm

Reverse Flyes *[New]*

2.5kg - 3 x 12

5kg - 1 x 5

Low Pulley Row

40kg - 1 x 12

50kg - 2 x 6

Hammer Row

50kg altogether

3 x 10

Cardio - 20 mins treadmill walking

Some broomstick twists


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Some broomstick twists


hehehehehe sorry that makes me chuckle soooo much!! What are they? So I can get this ridiculous image of you dancing round a gym with a broom!


----------



## Jem

ha - not as funny as they sound unfortunately - I would not dance in there !

just the bar across your shoulders and twisting the obliques ....sorry to disappoint you about me not shaking ma booty xx


----------



## rodrigo

:lol:hey jem you skivin again from work


----------



## Jem

yessssss just a bit - got to go gym ...and then swimming ffs & then still do my work .....sh!t !


----------



## rodrigo

:thumb :home from work cardio 30 mins skipping and steps then daughter is of to ju jitsu, i will get the moves of her later:cursing:


----------



## Jem

Nice one Roddas !

Still trying to do this feckin work - had to let kids down re swimming - now have to take them on Monday instead - they are not happy bunnies .....

Got an hour in at the gym - ran for 45 mins and 12 mins stepper - then some abs


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Nice one Roddas !
> 
> Still trying to do this feckin work - *had to let kids down re swimming* - now have to take them on Monday instead - they are not happy bunnies .....
> 
> Got an hour in at the gym - ran for 45 mins and 12 mins stepper - then some abs


nasty mummy :laugh:

my daughter faked illness to get home from school today ????????

she said I told her to.......I meant we were pretending she was ill tomorrow to go to the zoo instead not drag me up to the school to take her home


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> nasty mummy :laugh:


I know - feel like sh!t considering I still managed to get to the gym - but it was for their benefit otherwise I would have been growling .... 

watcha up to ??? working hard babes xxx oooh reps for you and your interesting life of course work


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> nasty mummy :laugh:
> 
> my daughter faked illness to get home from school today ????????
> 
> she said I told her to.......I meant we were pretending she was ill tomorrow to go to the zoo instead not drag me up to the school to take her home


OMFG - you are making her lie to the school - you will never get away with that! Emily will tell them 'mom said' :whistling: You are a terrible mother - zoo indeed ...is she going to be a vet then ? is this more important than school - why not take her on sat ?

Pmsl I have heard it all now


----------



## clairey.h

its busy on saturday.......you kow what robs like with other cars on the rob......LOL :whistling:

I just suggested that it would be good to drop in an 'I dont feel very well' as she was leaving....hahaha im sooooo bad....

when I went to get her the school said she had been croughing up snot and saying she was sick......drama queen, I was quite worried, when we got out I said

'oh hunni whats wrong' and she started laughing saying nothing mummy you told me to be ill.....ffs I didnt mean that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: little madam

so took her looing for conkers and to get her hair cut instead.....when the school rang though had just had a whole head of bleach put on so couldnt get her for another hour..........hands up for the worst mum trophy:thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

anyway she might be a vet.........if she goes to school more....LOL


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> anyway she might be a vet.........if she goes to school more....LOL


OMG you are bleaching her hair ! she is not a Barbie doll ffs :lol:

somehow - i dont think she is going to love school if she keeps having quite so much fun when she wags


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> OMG you are bleaching her hair ! she is not a Barbie doll ffs :lol:
> 
> somehow - i dont think she is going to love school if she keeps having quite so much fun when she wags


tis a treat....just like lego land the other day :lol: :lol: :lol: and monday when she told her dad she had a poorly tummy  ...........

and no I was having MY hair done....lol but you already knew that......just being comical  although rob seems to think its slightly ginger :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> tis a treat....just like lego land the other day :lol: :lol: :lol: and monday when she told her dad she had a poorly tummy  ...........
> 
> and no I was having MY hair done....lol but you already knew that......just being comical  although rob seems to think its slightly ginger :cursing: :cursing:


hahahahahaha ginge xxxxx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> hahahahahaha ginge xxxxx


well tis better than being this



talk about punk rock gone bad jem :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

OMFG I haaaaate you FPMSL .....fook

check out my new name ....


----------



## clairey.h

you cow...........................


----------



## Jem

hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhaahhahaah

think i wet myself

wait till rob sees it ...ginge


----------



## clairey.h

rob just told me he cant change it ethier..........cowcowcowcowcowcowcowcowcowcowcow :2guns: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana::double ****::double ****:

I have to go now....dont p1ss your saggy panties will ya  :lol: :lol:

just wait :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

*its not ginger*


----------



## Jem

pmsl see ya - wouldnt wanna be ya

weeman is gonna lurve you babes xxxx

are your pubes ginge too then ?


----------



## clairey.h

I have no pubes thank you very muchness....my hair is blonde...........will send you a pic tomorrow just to prove a point.......lol 

of the hair that is not the under region.......filthy minx I know that was your next post :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I have no pubes thank you very muchness....my hair is blonde...........will send you a pic tomorrow just to prove a point.......lol
> 
> of the hair that is not the under region.......filthy minx I know that was your next post :tongue: :laugh:


damn - and it does grow before you get rid of it so you do know what colour it is and it's ginger :bounce:

Stop being so horrid - come out of the ginger closet xxx


----------



## clairey.h

smelly toe sucker.....................................................goodbye......

how long are you going to keep that there :innocent: :innocent: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

until someone comments .....


----------



## Jem

loving my new tags - wonder who did that ....


----------



## leafman

Smelly toe sucker hmmmmmm i see someone has found a valid name for u :whistling: Hope ur well claire by way :thumbup1:

Jem.. pics look nice, looks like things are goin well im gonna start followin and b a avid fan very soon 

Did i mention nice back end?? :innocent:


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> well tis better than being this
> 
> View attachment 31906
> 
> 
> talk about punk rock gone bad jem :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


I new i was missin somat wtf lmfao nice pic jem see u enjoyed ur hols :whistling:


----------



## leafman

tut it didnt show it, i had to go get that, so people just dropin in will see how fukin ace u look xx


----------



## Jem

Leaf ...trouble maker

Nice to have you back babes ! xx


----------



## rodrigo

:thumb :friday just got even better, reps were nice too by the way:thumb:, but mate just text and picked us up tickets for the MADNESS gig in belfast fcukin love them nutty boys , :bounce:


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> :thumb :friday just got even better, reps were nice too by the way:thumb:, but mate just text and picked us up tickets for the MADNESS gig in belfast fcukin love them nutty boys , :bounce:


Ha - cool roddas ! they still rock pmsl - I used to love them :bounce: and they still sound the same now.


----------



## rodrigo

must dust down the DM boots and fred perry look my best:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

pmsl was gonna ask if you were wearing the standard kit ...got yer braces at the ready too ?


----------



## rodrigo

:lol:my mate is a fcukin header think he is lookin a crombie over coat and pork pie hat , when he goes to town he goes to town:beer:


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> :lol:my mate is a fcukin header think he is lookin a crombie over coat and pork pie hat , when he goes to town he goes to town:beer:


I like his style :bounce: I had a few friends into the mod scene and they wore full vintage '60s garb - cool as feck - they are twins and know the whole world ! wicked dancers too


----------



## rodrigo

few mates are the old mod squad they have the vespas lights an all , they meet up couple times a year have a big club or something, charity runs and stuff, they are cool as fcuk lookin:cool2: them were the days eh:whistling:


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> few mates are the old mod squad they have the vespas lights an all , they meet up couple times a year have a big club or something, charity runs and stuff, they are cool as fcuk lookin:cool2: them were the days eh:whistling:


Dunno I am not that feckin old - I just hang out with the older ones sometimes - they know how to have fun :thumb:

They have all the vespas, lambrettas ....with the funny helmets etc ...

They go to Isle of Wight I think ...or is the Isle of Man - one has cats with no tails and the other has a mod convention :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

Jem said:


> Dunno I am not that feckin old - I just hang out with the older ones sometimes - they know how to have fun :thumb:
> 
> They have all the vespas, lambrettas ....with the funny helmets etc ...
> 
> They go to Isle of Wight I think ...or is the Isle of Man - one has cats with no tails and the other has a mod convention :lol:


 :confused1h so im an oldie :lol:dont feel it tho jem youth is on my side hun:bounce:all this trainin melarchy:bounce:


----------



## Jem

you are as old as the woman you feel roddas ....


----------



## Jem

*Friday *

*
*

*
Front and Medial Delts and Cardio *

Nice little workout before cardio - quite enjoyed it

can see some progress too.....at long, long last - they are coming on ever so slightly and no longer just slope making me look like a milk bottle 

Lateral Raises -seated

5kg - 4 x 25 reps *[PB]* maybe need something a bit heavier 

7.5kg - 2 x 7 - but not this big oh 

Military Press - seated

10kg bb - 4 x 12, 1 x 6

Side delt machine

20kg - 4 x 10 [need to go heavier next week]

Cardio

- 35 mins treadmill run - nice, easy tempo with Kanye West and sweat due to no fannage :whistling:

- stepper hill climb - 12 mins went for water and some fecker nicked my tready - the rest are sh!te - bit OCD about which one I use ....

- x trainer - 15 mins of clenching me butt cheeks to Lady GaGa ....

Total cardio = 62 mins


----------



## Jem

*Saturday *

*
*

*
Cardio *

10 mile run - woof, achilles hurts now


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> *Saturday *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Cardio *
> 
> 10 mile run - woof, achilles hurts now


tut tut heheheheheheheheheehehehe

glad u had fun, ice your achilles babe if its sore!!


----------



## Jem

Yep I do enjoy it strangely enough ....it's been a long time since I did the long runs regularly so just getting back into it ....1 long run a week won't kill me surely ?

How is your training going - still on track ? I cannot imagine the dieting thing OMG - scary xxx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> *Friday *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Front and Medial Delts and Cardio *
> 
> Nice little workout before cardio - quite enjoyed it
> 
> can see some progress too.....at long, long last - they are coming on ever so slightly and no longer just slope making me look like a milk bottle
> 
> Lateral Raises -seated
> 
> 5kg - 4 x 25 reps *[PB]* maybe need something a bit heavier
> 
> 7.5kg - 2 x 7 - but not this big oh
> 
> Military Press - seated
> 
> 10kg bb - 4 x 12, 1 x 6
> 
> Side delt machine
> 
> 20kg - 4 x 10 [need to go heavier next week]
> 
> Cardio
> 
> - 35 mins treadmill run - nice, easy tempo with Kanye West and sweat due to no fannage :whistling:
> 
> - stepper hill climb - 12 mins went for water and some fecker nicked my tready - the rest are sh!te - bit OCD about which one I use ....
> 
> - x trainer - 15 mins of clenching me butt cheeks to Lady GaGa ....
> 
> Total cardio = 62 mins


Ha ha what is it with delts? A tiny increase in weight that sounds like sod all feels like 30 pounds! :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> Yep I do enjoy it strangely enough ....it's been a long time since I did the long runs regularly so just getting back into it ....1 long run a week won't kill me surely ?
> 
> How is your training going - still on track ? I cannot imagine the dieting thing OMG - scary xxx


I can't do diets, I really can't. I like the thought of the results but actual dieting - it's the organisation I have trouble with - London tomorrow, lunch is provided I'll just have to lay off the cakes....


----------



## Jem

...and the biscuits with the coffee when you are starving at break ....and the inevitable doritos on silver foil plates...poor ting !


----------



## Rickski

Looking goooooooood Jems x


----------



## Jem

Thanks Ricks - nice of you to pop in darling ! what a pleasant surprise ...


----------



## Beklet

No doritos! Haven't eaten yet either will have to wait till i get to london now Grrr


----------



## Jem

that's bourbons & coffee for you then ....


----------



## Jem

*SUNDAY 4th OCTOBER 2009 *

*
*

*
Chest, bis and tris *


Dumbell Flyes - 5kg: 3/20 then 12.5kg 1/5 *[PB] *

Press Ups - 5/10

Chest Press - 35kg: 1/10 30kg: 2/12 25kg: 1/15 15kg: 1/25

Bench Press - 20kg : 3/5 10kg: 3/10

Pec Deck - 30kg - 2/8



Straight Bar OH PDowns 20kg - 4/12

Rope Pdowns - 10kg - 3/10

BB skulls - 2.5kg - 3/10

Bench Dips - 4 x 10

Kickbacks [NEW]

CGBP - 5kg 1 x 10



Wide Grip Bi Curls BB - 10kg - 3/10

Narrow Grip Bi Curls BB - 5kg - 3/12

Concentration Curls - 5kg - 3/10

Dbell Curls - 5kg - 3/10


No cardio as was very tired yesterday ...Been a long time since I have been unable to perform cardio after a session but you cannot win 'em all ...wanted some strength for today !

Can feel it in my front delts this morning so must not have been pressing shoulder blades back properly hmmm

No records being broken here but training is burning and is steady so will keep at it

keyboard on laptop is knackered - fook ! ..and it's Monday ...

Ate well yesterday, which makes a change [which means I ate a lot ...of the right things though] so I must have worked my ass off in the gym as normally I have bug all appetite - felt like a reet piggy:rolleyes:


----------



## Jem

Food was:


3 slices granary with pb

Porridge oats with flax seeds/water/milk and pb

Baked sweet pot with 1 tin tuna and salad

Basmati rice with chicken and veg [from Levi Roots cook book  ]


Also had a couple of protein cakes that I made at 7am

TBH this is the most I have had in one day for a long fookin time ....prob still should have thrown a couple of shakes in but sick of them at the moment ...trying to eat real food is hard enough


----------



## Kate1976

Thanks for posting in my journal lady 

Yep we are lifting very smiliar weights and i too get frustrated at not progresssing but I guess slow and steady wins the race right??

My diet is pretty pants right now...eating the right stuff but just really not hungry  Like you I struggle to get in enough food and the whole female too much food you'll gain weight female brain BS.

Off to the gym tonight ...you? Ahh dreaded cardio 

Take care x


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Thanks for posting in my journal lady
> 
> Yep we are lifting very smiliar weights and i too get frustrated at not progresssing but I guess slow and steady wins the race right??
> 
> My diet is pretty pants right now...eating the right stuff but just really not hungry  Like you I struggle to get in enough food and the whole female too much food you'll gain weight female brain BS.
> 
> Off to the gym tonight ...you? Ahh dreaded cardio
> 
> Take care x


Hi Darling  - yep I thinky that it's also down to lots of cardio as well Kate - we are trying too hard to do everything all at once :confused1:

Currently I am at the gym 6 days sometimes 7 per week & weights for 4 days of them :ban:

I need more rest I suppose but feck me I cannot keep still long enough - I get frustrated and then feel like a heifer when I have eaten carbs 

If I was to stop cardio for 2 weeks and just do weights I would feel like feckin Marius Pudjenowski [sp ....cannot be assed to google but think it's a pretty fair attempt:laugh:] ...and be lifting much heavier

But ahem no cardio - just not happening 

Gym this aft - prob just cardio today

xxx


----------



## CharlieC25

Ello spunk lover 

Good sessions in the gym - you must must must rest though matey - it's important for your muscles to repair and grow - 4 days on weights is enough..

I love Marius!! He is polish heaven hahahahaha


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Ello spunk lover
> 
> pmsl better than toe lover s'pose :lol:
> 
> god, my reputation is in tatters :bounce:
> 
> Good sessions in the gym - you must must must rest though matey - it's important for your muscles to repair and grow - 4 days on weights is enough..
> 
> I love Marius!! He is polish heaven hahahahaha


the rest is cardio...i sit on my ass all day working [aka participating in ukm forum:whistling:] so i gotta move my butt .....

marius = yummity

the eyes

the muscles

the accent

dont really usually like men that big but ahem making an exception for him so if he pops along - i might let him take me for a drinky


----------



## CharlieC25

He's just all in proportion and looks fantastic. I'm like you, I don't usually go for men that big but he's an exception  how are the kiddie winks?


----------



## Jem

they are cool actually - no bother at all these days [with the exception of the fighting but that's normal - my daughter is a nag just like me...]

they get on and do their own thing really - low maintenance kidderoos i think

- how's your wee boy ?

xxx


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeah he's wicked thanks hun although almost two so has more energy than the Duracell bunny - no good for a lady on low carbs haha he's growing up so fast though!!

What did you do over the weekend? xx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> they are cool actually - no bother at all these days [with the exception of the fighting but that's normal - my daughter is a nag just like me...]
> 
> they get on and do their own thing really - low maintenance kidderoos i think
> 
> - how's your wee boy ?
> 
> xxx


low maintenance kids??? Do they exist :confused1: All looks well jem u have come on loads since last time i was pervin proper :thumbup1: I think you should consider a special photo update for my return to u journal :tongue: take care


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *SUNDAY 4th OCTOBER 2009 *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Chest, bis and tris *
> 
> 
> Dumbell Flyes - 5kg: 3/20 then 12.5kg 1/5 *[PB] *
> 
> Press Ups - 5/10
> 
> Chest Press - 35kg: 1/10 30kg: 2/12 25kg: 1/15 15kg: 1/25
> 
> Bench Press - 20kg : 3/5 10kg: 3/10
> 
> Pec Deck - 30kg - 2/8
> 
> 
> 
> Straight Bar OH PDowns 20kg - 4/12
> 
> Rope Pdowns - 10kg - 3/10
> 
> BB skulls - 2.5kg - 3/10
> 
> Bench Dips - 4 x 10
> 
> Kickbacks [NEW]
> 
> CGBP - 5kg 1 x 10
> 
> 
> 
> Wide Grip Bi Curls BB - 10kg - 3/10
> 
> Narrow Grip Bi Curls BB - 5kg - 3/12
> 
> Concentration Curls - 5kg - 3/10
> 
> Dbell Curls - 5kg - 3/10


Hi Jem, just thought I'd pop in and say "how you doin" all Joey style especially

after i noticed your avvy the other day:thumb:

You may not like what i have to say as that workout imo is way way way

too much hun.

That workout must take 90mins + and then cardio:confused1:

We only have enough Glycogen stores for no more that 1 hours exercise, and

if performing exercises to higher intensity, then you can cut that to 45 mins.

It could explain why your progress is slower than it should be and I'm also guessing

that this may have been mentioned before:rolleyes:

This is only based on articles i've read but have noticed that once I cut my

workouts down to 45-60 mins I made better gains, and it wasn't mentally as

draining.

I'd say up the intensity and shorten the number of exercises, I'll help if required:innocent:

:beer:

Tel


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Food was:
> 
> 
> 3 slices granary with pb
> 
> Porridge oats with flax seeds/water/milk and pb
> 
> Baked sweet pot with 1 tin tuna and salad
> 
> Basmati rice with chicken and veg [from Levi Roots cook book  ]


Good to see a couple of pbs jem :whistling: sorry couldnt resist :lol:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> low maintenance kids??? Do they exist :confused1: All looks well jem u have come on loads since last time i was pervin proper :thumbup1: I think you should consider a special photo update for my return to u journal :tongue: take care


yes thanks K - I of course will take your advice and post up nudie shots for you asap ....not 

no more progress as yet ...so wait for a bit ...

Now get to the fookin gym and update your own journal ffs :tongue:

x



leafman said:


> Good to see a couple of pbs jem :whistling: sorry couldnt resist :lol:


fook me - I must be having a bad day - I actually laughed at that :ban: :lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> after i noticed your avvy the other day:thumb:
> 
> *most welcome you big stud tel* :lol:
> 
> You may not like what i have to say as that workout imo is way way way
> 
> too much hun.
> 
> That workout must take 90mins + and then cardio:confused1:
> 
> *yeah catabolic - go on say it ....:laugh:*
> 
> We only have enough Glycogen stores for no more that 1 hours exercise, and
> 
> if performing exercises to higher intensity, then you can cut that to 45 mins.
> 
> It could explain why your progress is slower than it should be and I'm also guessing
> 
> that this may have been mentioned before:rolleyes:
> 
> *yessum ...*
> 
> This is only based on articles i've read but have noticed that once I cut my
> 
> workouts down to 45-60 mins I made better gains, and it wasn't mentally as
> 
> draining.
> 
> I'd say up the intensity and shorten the number of exercises, I'll help if required:innocent:
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Tel


*thanks tel - i may call upon your assistance at some point* :thumb:

*erm actually - go on then - if i do legs tomorrow, i was going to split routine into hams and glutes tom and then calves and quads another day *

*Give me a ham and glute routine * :bounce:


----------



## dax

Howdy, hows tricks Jem?



CharlieC25 said:


> Ello spunk lover


I wont ask :lol:



tel3563 said:


> I'd say up the intensity and shorten the number of exercises.


I agree, big session yesterday. Is it working for you? I'd certainly ditch some of the exercises and up the weights on some of them (compounds)

Up the protein aswell if you can (protein shakes if needs be)

That being said you still look hot in the white saggy pants :lol:

*Dax exits stage left*  :lol:


----------



## Jem

dax said:


> Howdy, hows tricks Jem?
> 
> I wont ask :lol:
> 
> *wotcha dax - don't even go there - i do not love sperm :laugh: no one loves sperm well not like they love ferrero rocher for example * :whistling:
> 
> *if you listened to everything folk say on here - i would be a toe sucking, bum fun loving, spunk drinking ho *
> 
> *soooo not true sweetie* :lol:
> 
> I agree, big session yesterday. Is it working for you? I'd certainly ditch some of the exercises and up the weights on some of them (compounds)
> 
> *don't know actually ? only second time i have done them all together tbh - just normally do chest and tris together but was sort of training with a partner for the last 2 weeks and he does sh1te loads ....but then he is a big muscular lad and i'm just a wee girlie * :whistling:
> 
> Up the protein aswell if you can (protein shakes if needs be)
> 
> *i hear you - it's happening, just having a shake [pro peptide and pro recover ] as i type ... *
> 
> That being said you still look hot in the white saggy pants :lol:
> 
> *Dax exits stage left*  :lol:


*enough of the saggy ...or i will get my face avi back on * 

*get a journal up so i can come and pick on you * :bounce:


----------



## Jem

*Monday *

*
*

*
Cardio only *

5 miles on the treadmill steady tempo

that's the lot ....but kids are trying to drag me swimming at the moment ...i have tried palming them off with Terry's choc orange but that's not gonna last long :whistling:


----------



## rodrigo

GET THEM DOWN THE POOL YOU LAZY A$$ HO:lol: i think you palmed them of last week :lol:


----------



## Jem

lmfao - i was working last week roddas - and I said I would take them today instead ...they are quiet at the moment ...plus they cannot find their leisure cards ... :lol: :lol:

stop with the guilt trip - I just ran 5 feckin miles


----------



## rodrigo

:laugh:bet they are harpin in your ear every 5 mins we goin yet:bounce:we goin yet :bounce:we goin yet:bounce:


----------



## Jem

Nah i just fed them a Pot Noodle each :lol: :lol: :lol:

Haha how very common and unhealthy :ban:

Jamie bloody cookery chap would have a heart attack ....

It's a one off - they begged me to buy them


----------



## dax

CharlieC25 said:


> Ello spunk lover





tel3563 said:


> I'd say up the intensity and shorten the number of exercises.


Howdy, hows tricks Jem?

I wont ask

wotcha dax - don't even go there - i do not love sperm no one loves sperm well not like they love ferrero rocher for example

if you listened to everything folk say on here - i would be a toe sucking, bum fun loving, spunk drinking ho

soooo not true sweetie

Hmm, the lady doth protest to much

Im sayin nothing! lol

I agree, big session yesterday. Is it working for you? I'd certainly ditch some of the exercises and up the weights on some of them (compounds)

don't know actually ? only second time i have done them all together tbh - just normally do chest and tris together but was sort of training with a partner for the last 2 weeks and he does sh1te loads ....but then he is a big muscular lad and i'm just a wee girlie

Your not justa wee girlie Jems you lift some really good weights, very impressed with your weights on the legs etc, just taylor your session around his, if you dont wanna do an exercise just hang back and spot while he does it and then carry on.

Up the protein aswell if you can (protein shakes if needs be)

i hear you - it's happening, just having a shake [pro peptide and pro recover ] as i type ...

Coolio

QUOTE=Jem;1232859]enough of the saggy ...or i will get my face avi back on

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO No face avi back on! i like the one thats on at the mo! Someone told me to say saggy, i was put up to it i tell ya.

I was gonna try and give you a compliment but saying i prefer your A$$ to your face may be a bit dodgy lol:lol:

*Hides* :lol:

get a journal up so i can come and pick on you


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *thanks tel - i may call upon your assistance at some point* :thumb:
> 
> *erm actually - go on then - if i do legs tomorrow, i was going to split routine into hams and glutes tom and then calves and quads another day *
> 
> *Give me a ham and glute routine * :bounce:


I'm not a massive fan of this as it means ANOTHER days training, we need to

recuperate as much as train.

I like to get legs out of the way in one session but sometimes miss out calves

or put them in with Shoulders/tri's

If your serious about a new routine I'll help out, need some info from you though

and you need to focus on upping the intensity on the exercises, you may think

your intensity is fine atm but come the 25th set of your session you'll be more

or less flat.

Going to the gym for a short 30 or 40 min workout has a different mindset to

going for a 90min+ workout.

I think you should give the short intense sessions a go, you could still go to the

gym 5 days pwk, but only spend 30-40 mins in there:thumbup1:

Won't do any harm to try it for 4 weeks, your diet and rest must be in order as well:whistling:

No biggy if you want to stay as you are, its a hard transition to less is more


----------



## Jem

dax said:


> Hmm, the lady doth protest to much
> 
> Im sayin nothing! lol
> 
> Your not justa wee girlie Jems you lift some really good weights, very impressed with your weights on the legs etc, just taylor your session around his, if you dont wanna do an exercise just hang back and spot while he does it and then carry on.
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO No face avi back on! i like the one thats on at the mo! Someone told me to say saggy, i was put up to it i tell ya.
> 
> I was gonna try and give you a compliment but saying i prefer your A$$ to your face may be a bit dodgy lol:lol:
> 
> *Hides* :lol:
> 
> I have one already although you have failed to post in it :ban:
> 
> TBH ive not updated it much, i must try harder :whistling:


thanks Dax - thinking I will take all you said as a compliment rather than object to the preference of my ass to my face 

Yeah which is the annoying bit - the leggies are the strongest part and I feel like everything else is lagging behind...

I am going to take the bull by the horns and get some help because my diet in on track at the moment so maybe a few weeks of trying tel's system will work wonders to encourage growth !

Righty ho - will have a look for that there journal :thumbup1:

Cheers hun :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> I'm not a massive fan of this as it means ANOTHER days training, we need to
> 
> recuperate as much as train.
> 
> I like to get legs out of the way in one session but sometimes miss out calves
> 
> or put them in with Shoulders/tri's
> 
> *Ok Tel - not too keen on it myself tbh just trying to change it up a bit really *
> 
> If your serious about a new routine I'll help out, need some info from you though
> 
> *what info do you need ? *
> 
> and you need to focus on upping the intensity on the exercises, you may think your intensity is fine atm but come the 25th set of your session you'll be more or less flat.
> 
> *tell me about it - everyone is always commenting on my miserable face at the end of a session*
> 
> Going to the gym for a short 30 or 40 min workout has a different mindset to going for a 90min+ workout.
> 
> I think you should give the short intense sessions a go, you could still go to the
> 
> gym 5 days pwk, but only spend 30-40 mins in there:thumbup1:
> 
> Won't do any harm to try it for 4 weeks, your diet and rest must be in order as well:whistling:
> 
> No biggy if you want to stay as you are, its a hard transition to less is more


*No it sounds cool actually - it would give me more time to do my actual work ! and i might sleep on a night time - at the moment, I wake up 2-3 times per night *

*cheers tel x*


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> yes thanks K - I of course will take your advice and post up nudie shots for you asap ....not
> 
> no more progress as yet ...so wait for a bit ...
> 
> Now get to the fookin gym and update your own journal ffs :tongue:
> 
> x


I hear you, training back today :thumbup1: And are u really gonna stop them marathon training sessions? Think it would do u world of good to mix it up a bit. x


----------



## Kate1976

Well done on the cardio jem - I chicken out last night, think I'm getting manflu


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> I hear you, training back today :thumbup1: And are u really gonna stop them marathon training sessions? Think it would do u world of good to mix it up a bit. x


to be fair I love my running and I dont think I want to stop that

ideally I would like to do :

1 long run a week [at 10 -13 miles at the moment]

If I could fit that into a 3 day split

*Legs

*Chest and tris [with front & side delts]

*Back and bis [with rear delts]

then it would be ideal....with other cardio too :whistling:

I am feeling burnt out and the kids said i looked ill yesterday so this is not good.

I have not had a day off from exercise in 8 days but do I really need rest from cardio? :confused1:

....but going to see what tel says - he seems like a knowledgeable chappie and I am happy to have good constructive criticism

I know you have been laughing at my cardio sessions for a long time K


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Well done on the cardio jem - I chicken out last night, think I'm getting manflu


thanks Kate you managed to slip a sneaky post in there 

:lol: manflu indeed - I should take a leaf out of your book and rest too ...feel soooo tired at the mo but I think the gym is the only thing that keeps me ticking ...mentally


----------



## defdaz

8 days straight, good work mate! :thumb:

I'd say listen to your body jemity - if you're feeling knackered then take a day off init! :lol: I know you love it, and I mean LOVE IT but sometimes you have to do less to achieve more...

Having said that, if eddie izzard can run four million marathons in 51 days (or whatever it was) with hardly any prep before hand then really what are we all moaning about. Get down the gym! :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> to be fair I love my running and I dont think I want to stop that
> 
> ideally I would like to do :
> 
> 1 long run a week [at 10 -13 miles at the moment]
> 
> If I could fit that into a 3 day split
> 
> *Legs
> 
> *Chest and tris [with front & side delts]
> 
> *Back and bis [with rear delts]
> 
> then it would be ideal....with other cardio too :whistling:
> 
> I am feeling burnt out and the kids said i looked ill yesterday so this is not good.
> 
> I have not had a day off from exercise in 8 days but do I really need rest from cardio? :confused1:
> 
> ....but going to see what tel says - he seems like a knowledgeable chappie and I am happy to have good constructive criticism
> 
> I know you have been laughing at my cardio sessions for a long time K


Not really laughting more like chuckling :lol: I just think u do too much and its only matter of time till it catches up with u hun. That split, plus run sounds good. Its the extra cardio and :whistling: that worrys me lol.

just rest ffs just cut it back for couple of weeks u deserve that at least x


----------



## Jem

Ok - you take my advice and I will take yours and cut back

I might even give the gym a miss over the weekend, paint the town red and buy some new clothes .......maybe

Or I could decorate ...

Cheers K xx

speaking of missing the gym ...where is my little claire - yoohoo ! missing you claire xx


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Ok - you take my advice and I will take yours and cut back
> 
> I might even give the gym a miss over the weekend, paint the town red and buy some new clothes .......maybe
> 
> Or I could decorate ...
> 
> Cheers K xx
> 
> speaking of missing the gym ...where is my little claire - yoohoo ! missing you claire xx


That imo would do you a lot of good, although I get depressed if I miss one session

Will PM you Jem

Tel


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> That imo would do you a lot of good, although I get depressed if I miss one session
> 
> Will PM you Jem
> 
> Tel


well I took today off instead actually - because I had a spot on my face and could not face the world :lol: so thought might as well use the opportunity wisely and rest /do work /sainsburys /kids hwork

ok will speak soon

thanks hun

x


----------



## rodrigo

dropped in for look about tonight , girl your gettin lazy:lol:day off what next , woke up this mornin with a wonder blood shot eye :cursingop went a blood vessel i think on skull crushers monday workout. walkin round work like....... eyegore......


----------



## Jem

Eyegore - yummy that sounds nice roddas pmsl ....

I know - fancy having a day off eh ? might have another one today .....yeah right


----------



## Jem

*Wednesday *

*
*

*
Training = None !*

I had an early night last night with no tv - complete darkness and managed to only get up twice [to use the loo]. Other than this - I slept like a baby until 7:30am OMG - this is a miracle of sorts 

Got up feeling bright and refreshed - with a sh!te load of work to look forward to - gym takes over and I always leave it until the last minute...so this is due today ! [almost there as I type...]

Decided that rather than sit up all night doing this, I am going to stay at home and give the gym a miss again today

I AM PRACTICING RECOVERING AND GROWING :beer:

So, that's it - will be back at the gym tomorrow to do legs I think and then might have Friday or Saturday off for shoooooping etc ...

I feel more relaxed, happier and less irritable

Quite a few people told me I was looking 'tired'/'pale' [sunbed sessions are in full swing]/like sh!t .... so I needed the break

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

A rest is good... let you body recharge its batteries!!!


----------



## Kate1976

Good for you Jem - you'll come back stronger!

Shoooooping my fave - getting anything special?

Shooooooooeees? :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> A rest is good... let you body recharge its batteries!!!


that's what I thought Jay :whistling:

I'm getting on in yrs now you know :laugh:



Gainer said:


> U little star!


ah here he is boy wonder ! things are looking up for you I think ?

Nice to have you back on board darling x



Kate1976 said:


> Good for you Jem - you'll come back stronger!
> 
> Shoooooping my fave - getting anything special?
> 
> Shooooooooeees? :bounce:


Ooooh shoes and bags and perfume ...been borassic for a while so maybe a bit of a splurge is in order ....not like your feckin £14k splurge mind you :lol: :lol: Go for the z4 everytime ...couple of yrs when the boy is 14 ...he is out of the back seat and I am in the 2 seater xx


----------



## rodrigo

:bounce:had a ball breakin pull day:lol: back traps and bi now in work grazin and growin, roll on 11 o clock till i get horizontal


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> *Wednesday *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Training = None !*
> 
> I had an early night last night with no tv - complete darkness and managed to only get up twice [to use the loo]. Other than this - I slept like a baby until 7:30am OMG - this is a miracle of sorts
> 
> Got up feeling bright and refreshed - with a sh!te load of work to look forward to - gym takes over and I always leave it until the last minute...so this is due today ! [almost there as I type...]
> 
> Decided that rather than sit up all night doing this, I am going to stay at home and give the gym a miss again today
> 
> I AM PRACTICING RECOVERING AND GROWING :beer:
> 
> So, that's it - will be back at the gym tomorrow to do legs I think and then might have Friday or Saturday off for shoooooping etc ...
> 
> I feel more relaxed, happier and less irritable
> 
> Quite a few people told me I was looking 'tired'/'pale' [sunbed sessions are in full swing]/like sh!t .... so I needed the break
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


About time :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> :bounce:had a ball breakin pull day:lol: back traps and bi now in work grazin and growin, roll on 11 o clock till i get horizontal


Sounds good to me roddas

I have had 3 days off in a row, due to having too much work on my plate

- call it an enforced rest.

I had a big spot which really did not deserve to see the light of day neither [merits of working from home means you can afford to be that vain]



leafman said:


> About time :thumbup1:


Yep I think soo Kev love ...enjoyed it and raring to go tomorrow

Might book to see me chinese massage woman [she does a cupping technique ...not the dirty kind..] she gives me a good seeing to alright - gets astride me and sh!t the woman is tiny but strong!


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> Jem, you sound like me.....I had to take more rest days as I was getting killer doms from overtraining/too many intense sessions so I started having one day off , one day at the gym......so what did I do with all the rest time? Decorated, spring cleaned the house and turned it into an illustration from Home and garden magazine lol.....so much to resting. I get so bored just sitting down and reading....oh, I forgot all the shopping I did with the money my husband left for me to treat myself while he was away lol


Sounds great - it's not till you start doing housey sh!te that you realise just how much more needs doing - I am still at the 'pondering' stage ....buying new curtains tom and that's as far as I have got.

I get bored too - I have not fookin rested in this time at all...early night with book tonight x


----------



## rodrigo

rest day myself had a great fry up in ikea this mornin :thumb :insulin spike first thing its ok:thumb:


----------



## Jem

thought you had back and bis ? or was that yesterday - see 3 days off and I lose the plot

Lots of work done though ....more for next week

Never had an IKEA brekkie before - assumed it would be meatballs and strange biscuits !


----------



## rodrigo

no way jose there fry ups are good sh!t :thumb: and cheap as fook , the wifey poos was with me so free coffee too, ikea family or some sh!te she is a fully pledged shopper:whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

hello, thought I would check in on your progress, but I must have the wrong journal cause the person in this one had a day off...............jem dosnt do days off even on holiday.....LOL


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Yep I think soo Kev love ...enjoyed it and raring to go tomorrow
> 
> Might book to see me chinese massage woman [she does a cupping technique ...not the dirty kind..] she gives me a good seeing to alright - gets astride me and sh!t the woman is tiny but strong!


You got her number :whistling: :lol: Glad ur gettin a good seein to hun  and just coz u hav had one day off dont think thats it job done, and crack on 7 days a week for next 6 month :lol: just take it easy hun  x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Think its good to have a day off now and then. Your journal went mental while I was away, still not caught but but didn't want you to think I'd abandonned you.


----------



## CharlieC25

Hola chica!

Glad to see you are having a rest day now! I love love love my rest days  although I do secretly sit at the window and pine for the gym late sunday night....

What are your plans for the weekend? xxxx


----------



## clairey.h

shes ignoring us all :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> shes ignoring us all :crying: :crying: :crying:


naaaaaa shes just turned into a lazy ****er :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

no shes out shopping, spending loads of money............alright for some........


----------



## Jem

Woohoo I am back after a shopping spree and 4 .....yes 4 days of not going to the gym pmsl OMFG 4 days people .......

Still I have bought some new trainers, 3 new pairs of shorts 4 new gym tops and 2 new sports bras [for shrinking bahoobies] so I am raring to go and shaka ma bootie in all new kit

Have spent a fortune - decided I would change the colour scheme in the bedroom and have incorporated lime green into the beige and black ...

Soooo went to Next Home [love it] and bought lime green things [candle holders, ornamental plants behind glass frames, bed linen...] cannot find the curtains I want yet

Lots of fun was had

Bought the kids some stuff as well - it's not all ME ME ME you know

Well I am back and off to the gym having missed legs session and due to do backs and bis ....may just do cardio though as it is my long run day today ....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Woohoo I am back after a shopping spree and 4 *.....yes 4 days of not going to the gym pmsl OMFG 4 days people .......*
> 
> ..


fatty :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

lol when you get to four weeks then you can worry:whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> fatty :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> lol when you get to four weeks then you can worry:whistling:


pmsl - I went on the scales too.... :confused1: carb bloat ! Had Burger King yesterday and onion ring crisps whilst watching Last House on the Left last night ....


----------



## Jem

wont even let me give you some fookin buffday reps - WTF is with that - I have not been on for ages ...?


----------



## ryoken

morning, is there any training in here:innocent:

what was last house on the left like Jem???


----------



## clairey.h

I want to see that film............................

as long as you had a good day  dont worry about the rest of us.........no really, its fine........its not like we noticed you were gone.......or sat logged on all day for you to join in and lighten up the mood........no one left visitor messages for you asking where you were...........PMSL


----------



## Jem

*SORRY CLAIRE !!! HAPPY BUFFDAY LOTS OF LOVE TO MY LITTLE PLUCKER XXXXXX* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> morning, is there any training in here:innocent:
> 
> what was last house on the left like Jem???


*Adopts sultry tone "Hi Ry !"

Erm not been to the gym for 4 fookin days woohoo

Did work out that this was after 1 days rest in 21 though so was due a rest :whistling:

I am starting a fabbo new routine with tel on here ...he is going to whip me into shape 

film was ok - people have complained about the rape scene but actually it was horrid and disturbing and how rape should be portrayed IMO.

Too many films glamourise it I think, it made me squirm for sure

Film was ok - quite good I thought :beer:

Worth a watch


----------



## clairey.h

your late 

anyhows is that a picture of what my new boobs will look like.......tasty


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> *Adopts sultry tone "Hi Ry !"
> 
> Erm not been to the gym for 4 fookin days woohoo
> 
> Did work out that this was after 1 days rest in 21 though so was due a rest :whistling:
> 
> I am starting a fabbo new routine with tel on here ...he is going to whip me into shape
> 
> film was ok - people have complained about the rape scene but actually it was horrid and disturbing and how rape should be portrayed IMO.
> 
> Too many films glamourise it I think, it made me squirm for sure
> 
> Film was ok - quite good I thought :beer:
> 
> Worth a watch


1 days rest in 21 -- damn you are due a rest lol, did you need a full body massage too:whistling: :whistling:

i have a whip if Tel needs a hand or if Tel wants me to whip him whilst he whips you -- could video it :tongue:

will have to see if the missis fancies going to watch it -- last house on the left that is-- not me whipping Tel :lol:


----------



## Jem

Yeah sorry could not find one with ginga hair so not so life like ....

If it makes you feel any better I bought some wicked new boots [bLUE leather - need the matching jacket and bag now ..] they are gorgeous - See dont you feel so happy now ?


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> 1 days rest in 21 -- damn you are due a rest lol, did you need a full body massage too:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> i have a whip if Tel needs a hand or if Tel wants me to whip him whilst he whips you -- could video it :tongue:
> 
> will have to see if the missis fancies going to watch it -- last house on the left that is-- not me whipping Tel :lol:


You could just hire the DVD ......

:lol: ask tel - not sure what his wife will make of it either :whistling:

Yes do badly need a massage - I still have not booked it because I know it hurts


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> You could just hire the DVD ......
> 
> :lol: ask tel - not sure what his wife will make of it either :whistling:
> 
> Yes do badly need a massage - I still have not booked it because I know it hurts


lol,

my massages dont hurt and i dont charge either -- well not cash anyway:tongue:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> lol,
> 
> my massages dont hurt and i dont charge either -- well not cash anyway:tongue:


If it doesnt hurt it's not working  ...Oh my goodness !


----------



## clairey.h

the brought some grey ones the other week form river island.there fab but hurt like hell, need breaking in........LOL

not to sure one blue........but you are the dare devil out of us


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Yeah sorry could not find one with ginga hair so not so life like ....
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I bought some wicked new boots [bLUE leather - need the matching jacket and bag now ..] they are gorgeous - See dont you feel so happy now ?


leather boots -- pics i demand pics --- just wearing the boots of course:whistling: :whistling:

(ryoken is going to take a cold shower shortly)


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> the brought some grey ones the other week form river island.there fab but hurt like hell, need breaking in........LOL
> 
> *Oh no mine are so comfortable...could not have bought them otherwise ...*
> 
> *Pics? *
> 
> not to sure one blue........but you are the dare devil out of us


Yeah I know - they are a bit like feckin cowboy boots too :lol: :lol: :lol: :ban:Noooooo really they are well nice and I know that no one else will be wearing them because they are Portuguese [and I am not rushing off to Portugal in them...]



ryoken said:


> leather boots -- pics i demand pics --- just wearing the boots of course:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Maybe ....
> 
> (ryoken is going to take a cold shower shortly)


maybe a pic - some clothing is a certainty ...


----------



## TH0R

ryoken said:


> 1 days rest in 21 -- damn you are due a rest lol, did you need a full body massage too:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> i have a whip if Tel needs a hand or if Tel wants me to whip him whilst he whips you -- could video it :tongue:
> 
> will have to see if the missis fancies going to watch it -- last house on the left that is-- not me whipping Tel :lol:


Thats a lot of whipping, who's bringing the cream:lol:

Jem, want to see your weights lifted as well as reps, got to see if we're progressing

As you were soldier:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Thats a lot of whipping, who's bringing the cream:lol:
> 
> Jem, want to see your weights lifted as well as reps, got to see if we're progressing
> 
> As you were soldier:thumbup1:


Aye Aye Capt'n :thumbup1:

Progressed ? Since your input - I have done less than I had done for months :lol: :lol:

Ruined...I am ruined d'ya hear me ?

Cannot wait to get there today actually - I have butterflies x


----------



## ryoken

tel3563 said:


> Thats a lot of whipping, who's bringing the cream:lol:
> 
> Jem, want to see your weights lifted as well as reps, got to see if we're progressing
> 
> As you were soldier:thumbup1:


Ryoken runs away before he gets whipped by Tel with cream and leaves jems journal to get back on track:lol: :lol:

Morning Tel


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Aye Aye Capt'n :thumbup1:
> 
> Progressed ? Since your input - I have done less than I had done for months :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ruined...I am ruined d'ya hear me ?
> 
> *Cannot wait to get there today actually - I have butterflies x*


 :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

are you changing your hair colour...........strawberry blonde maybe.....


----------



## Jem

No feckin way ginge ...staying blick ! with flecks of grey pmsl - for the distinguished look and then I am off to the gym to get new hairdo all sweaty WTF ?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> No feckin way ginge ...staying blick ! with flecks of grey pmsl - for the distinguished look and then I am off to the gym to get new hairdo all sweaty WTF ?


LOL done that before, had it all curled wavey and surfer dudette like and trotted off to the gym, got loads of wolf whistles on the way there but came out looking a sweaty heap :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

*Saturday *

*
*

*
Back and Bis *

Deads

40kg x 15

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 7

Ran to lat pulldown :laugh:

40kg x 15

50kg x 8

50kg x 7

50kg x 6

Back Pulley Row

50kg: 3 x 7's

Bi EZ Curls

10kg x 15

15kg x 10

15kg x7

10kg x 12

Cable Curl with straight bar [standing]

10kg - 3 x 6

Hanging Leg Raises [straight legs]

3 x 12

2 x 10 lying leg raises

1 plank hold for 1 minute

then stretched back out on back extensions - 2 x 15

After all of this I was suitably fooked - I completed all in 45 mins and was jellified ...shaking all over actually

Yes it was intense tel [ooer]

20 mins walking [eek :confused1: :whistling: did best to refrain but did walk and talk]

Had pro pep and pro recover and left the gym :bounce:


----------



## dax

Well hello Jem'ster

Deads the same as latpulldowns, sort it out!

Nice to see you had a bit of time off, shopping n all, but crack on now.

yes i'll be looking in with a whip in hand in case you slack lol

:rockon: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Ha had not realised that Dax! My back hurts though - I don't want to put it out otherwise there will be no training full stop. In fact it will be potty by the side of the bed time for me if it pops - s'not fun babes

Betting my whip is bigger n'yours anyhow ....


----------



## clairey.h

I would have added the single arm DB row (think thats what its called) into that as well, no deads as said above.........

where do you do the back pully row from low down (what I mean is I sit on the floor and do it as low as it is, and pull straight back and sometimes then higher it up so im pulling back on an angle for a few sets as well) just a thought.......haha realised I hadnt helped with your training at all lately.......LOL

well done on the walkies


----------



## iopener

Hiya jem!

Where does your back hurt?


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I would have added the single arm DB row (think thats what its called) into that as well, no deads as said above.........
> 
> where do you do the back pully row from low down (what I mean is I sit on the floor and do it as low as it is, and pull straight back and sometimes then higher it up so im pulling back on an angle for a few sets as well) just a thought.......haha realised I hadnt helped with your training at all lately.......LOL
> 
> well done on the walkies


Well thanks Mrs Gym Fit but I am doing what Tel tells me to do at the moment ! I am his little project for the next 6 weeks :lol:

Low Pulley Machine clairey darlink ...like the rower you know, and you pull

into the abs and roll the scapula as you do it :thumbup1:



iopener said:


> Hiya jem!
> 
> Where does your back hurt?


Hello Ed how the devil are you ? long time no speaky chick

It is lower back pain around the sacroilliac joint I think - it is normally on

either the right or the left side and accompanies by frequent burning pains in the hips just to marry the whole thing up :beer:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> *Saturday *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Back and Bis *
> 
> Deads
> 
> 40kg x 15
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 12
> 
> 55kg x 7
> 
> Ran to lat pulldown :laugh:
> 
> 40kg x 15
> 
> 50kg x 8
> 
> 50kg x 7
> 
> 50kg x 6
> 
> Back Pulley Row
> 
> 50kg: 3 x 7's
> 
> Bi EZ Curls
> 
> 10kg x 15
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 15kg x7
> 
> 10kg x 12
> 
> Cable Curl with straight bar [standing]
> 
> 10kg - 3 x 6
> 
> Hanging Leg Raises [straight legs]
> 
> 3 x 12
> 
> 2 x 10 lying leg raises
> 
> 1 plank hold for 1 minute
> 
> then stretched back out on back extensions - 2 x 15
> 
> After all of this I was suitably fooked - I completed all in 45 mins and was jellified ...shaking all over actually
> 
> Yes it was intense tel [ooer]
> 
> 20 mins walking [eek :confused1: :whistling: did best to refrain but did walk and talk]
> 
> Had pro pep and pro recover and left the gym :bounce:


now i feel like lazy couch potato, compared to you, "Ms Dynamo"


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> now i feel like lazy couch potato, compared to you, "Ms Dynamo"


So you should - jog to the gym - will get you there in half the time :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> So you should - jog to the gym - will get you there in half the time :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


black guys don't jog, we either walk with a swagger(to look hard lol) or we run (usain bolt) :thumb: last i tried to jog some-one chased me thinking i was up to no-good(London!!)


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> black guys don't jog, we either walk with a swagger(to look hard lol) or we run (usain bolt) :thumb: last i tried to jog some-one chased me thinking i was up to no-good(London!!)


furry muff

good point, well made


----------



## iopener

Jem said:


> Hello Ed how the devil are you ? long time no speaky chick
> 
> It is lower back pain around the sacroilliac joint I think - it is normally on
> 
> either the right or the left side and accompanies by frequent burning pains in the hips just to marry the whole thing up :beer:


Im doing well thanks. Just recovering from a gruelling cardio session, coupled with the fact i was dancing all night with someone who looked like Dita Von teese!

I would drop deadlifts for now. try and see a physio to see whats up.


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> Im doing well thanks. Just recovering from a gruelling cardio session, coupled with the fact i was dancing all night with someone who looked like Dita Von teese!
> 
> I would drop deadlifts for now. try and see a physio to see whats up.


Oh you little devil :devil2: Is there to be a repeat performance of said dancing ?

Yep will have to pay privately though - been to docs loads about it - they are a bag of sh!te tbh Ed

Sounds like you are having a good old time - long may it last :tongue: x


----------



## clairey.h

im offski...catch you later alligator


----------



## Jem

byeeeee xx


----------



## avfc_ant

I thought I would of seen miss cardio 2009 running past my house this morning lol


----------



## Jem

Pmsl you mean in the half?

I fookin missed it again this year ant:cursing:

I have missed the ballot for the London Marathon as well which means I would have to do the Edinburgh one

don't even go there - I am hibernating until it is all over otherwise I might just go out there and sabotage/trip up as many of them as possible just out of spite :innocent:

I think this means I am meant to build more muscle, not run :thumb:


----------



## avfc_ant

yeah they are all running by and loads of idiots stood outside my window clapping and cheering. Trying to speak on here in peace and quiet but its too much to ask.

was looking out for you to get a nice pic of you sweating and panting to post on here :lol: but then I realised you was on here so cant be bothered to look now. good job its day off training today the route to the gyms blocked aswell.

A nice run through edinburgh in this weather, you dont know what you will be missing. Well i'll get an air rifle and start shooting as many as i can to make it easier for you


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> yeah they are all running by and loads of idiots stood outside my window clapping and cheering. Trying to speak on here in peace and quiet but its too much to ask.
> 
> was looking out for you to get a nice pic of you sweating and panting to post on here :lol: but then I realised you was on here so cant be bothered to look now. good job its day off training today the route to the gyms blocked aswell.
> 
> A nice run through edinburgh in this weather, you dont know what you will be missing. Well i'll get an air rifle and start shooting as many as i can to make it easier for you


How very dare they ...:laugh:

tar muchly - tis appreciated ! Just maim though ...

Our roads open again at 12:30 don't they ?

Are you in Bournville Ant ? and which gym ?

Edinburgh one is next May so may be a tad warmer


----------



## avfc_ant

No i live on the pershore road in selly park. Go to fitness first in stirchley. What about yourself? says between 7am and 4pm on the letter we got through the post. Well you never know it is the british weather lol.


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> No i live on the pershore road in selly park. Go to fitness first in stirchley. What about yourself? says between 7am and 4pm on the letter we got through the post. Well you never know it is the british weather lol.


Oh got you - yeah that is a nightmare road !

My daughter's friend's parents run the hotel there erm sh!t forgotten the name of it - not far from fitness first - the Kensington 

I am Cotteridge so Ironworks - should get yourself along here when your contract expires

cheaper and better for the weights :thumb:


----------



## avfc_ant

my contract has expired im just paying per month i stay there. Iron worx scares me haha. how much is it a month?


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> my contract has expired im just paying per month i stay there. Iron worx scares me haha. how much is it a month?


£27 peak / £24 off peak

and you can get your pwo as soon as you finish, drink it there and then  they are a good bunch and there will always be someone to run over and spot you. You would make plenty of pals there - really down to earth folk ! Any decent gym has a bad reputation :bounce:

If you pop along the staff will show you about, small friendly atmosphere:thumb:

How


----------



## avfc_ant

Might go down on Monday then. looking t omove gyms anyway as stirchley is falling apart and its student season so full of people on their phones lol. does the owner of iron works own F's next door aswel?


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> Might go down on Monday then. looking t omove gyms anyway as stirchley is falling apart and its student season so full of people on their phones lol. does the owner of iron works own F's next door aswel?


No - different people entirely but they are always in and out - the lads generally train in both parts

You can get your car valeted while you are in the gym too which I always find useful 

Get your missus along as well - there is the women's bit which is v quiet and even a little place for the kids !

She can pay per session if she likes £5 or I think they now do a fortnightly fee as well

anyway gimme a shout if you are going to pop along and I will look out for you depending on what time you are going


----------



## avfc_ant

sounds good. I will be in there early on monday day off from work. will let u know how i get on.


----------



## Jem

deal !


----------



## Jem

Righty ho just got back from the gym so

*Sunday *

*
*

*
Cardio Only *

My most favourite day !

50 mins treadmill run

Stretching baby !

30 mins treadmill run

20 mins cross trainer

20 mins treadmill run/walk

Total 120 mins /2 hrs

Love it !


----------



## TH0R

Notice the Hammer grip hun


----------



## Jem

cool tel - close grip chest press :tongue: I knoweth not hammer grip but thinking about it tis common sense

Oh and get you re intensity of the sets :whistling: it is hard to judge which I can get to 12 reps on though so bear with me - couple of weeks I will have it down pat !

thankyou kindly x


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> cool tel - close grip chest press :tongue: I knoweth not hammer grip but thinking about it tis common sense
> 
> *Oh and get you re intensity of the sets * :whistling: it is hard to judge which I can get to 12 reps on though so bear with me - couple of weeks I will have it down pat !
> 
> thankyou kindly x


As you were soldier, Left right left right

Jeez that remark reminds me of the golf I played Saturday:whistling:

Have a good WO Jem, oh, forgot, nice rest day Sunday:whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Cass

Jem said:


> Righty ho just got back from the gym so
> 
> *Sunday *
> 
> *Cardio Only *
> 
> My most favourite day !
> 
> 50 mins treadmill run
> 
> Stretching baby !
> 
> 30 mins treadmill run
> 
> 20 mins cross trainer
> 
> 20 mins treadmill run/walk
> 
> Total 120 mins /2 hrs
> 
> Love it !


Wow Jem, that's some serious cardio !! Is that all in one day?


----------



## Jem

I dread to think Tel !

Oh yes just a quiet Sunday ...

My most favourite day Cass ! I do love my cardio - I can indulge in a really long one once a week and given the choice would rather do this than have a cheat day ...

How you doing girlie?


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I dread to think Tel !
> 
> Oh yes just a quiet Sunday ...
> 
> My most favourite day Cass ! I do love my cardio - *I can indulge in a really long one once a week* and given the choice would rather do this than have a cheat day ...
> 
> How you doing girlie?


Care to re-word this Jem:whistling:


----------



## Cass

Jem said:


> I dread to think Tel !
> 
> Oh yes just a quiet Sunday ...
> 
> My most favourite day Cass ! I do love my cardio - I can indulge in a really long one once a week and given the choice would rather do this than have a cheat day ...
> 
> How you doing girlie?


Jeeeeezus, makes me tired just looking at that!! haha, your most favourite day, crazy woman!! :tongue: and not to have a cheat day !!! Put's my cardio to shame. Your a machine !!

I'm ok thanks hun, plodding on, you know how it is, decided to add in some fasted cardio so we'll see how that works, might gets things going!

Oh, before I forget, your two little ones, totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Care to re-word this Jem:whistling:


:laughmsl - now that would be an even better cardio session tel - but at the moment it's somewhat lacking :lol: :lol:

I cannot help it - I am full of unintended innuendo 



Cass said:


> Jeeeeezus, makes me tired just looking at that!! haha, your most favourite day, crazy woman!! :tongue: and not to have a cheat day !!! Put's my cardio to shame. Your a machine !!
> 
> I'm ok thanks hun, plodding on, you know how it is, decided to add in some fasted cardio so we'll see how that works, might gets things going!
> 
> Oh, before I forget, your two little ones, totally gorgeous!!!


No I do love a good cheat :tongue: just saying it would hurt more giving up the cardio !

Yep we plod but we will get there Cass and look miles better for it - slow and steady putting the hard work into it will reap better results

I look better now than I ever have - might be getting some laughter lines now though - sure I can spy them :confused1:

Sure being fatter makes you look younger  s'not fair

Oh you saw the kids - not so blooming small - the boy nicks my trainers and my daughter shares my tops ! They are golden but I am pleased they are older now [11 and 8] because I can be a person as well as a mum - it's great :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast

Jem said:


> Righty ho just got back from the gym so
> 
> *Sunday *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Cardio Only *
> 
> My most favourite day !
> 
> 50 mins treadmill run
> 
> Stretching baby !
> 
> 30 mins treadmill run
> 
> 20 mins cross trainer
> 
> 20 mins treadmill run/walk
> 
> Total 120 mins /2 hrs
> 
> Love it !


Im tired just reading that.

Good on you though!


----------



## Jem

Cheers TP !

Obviously it's catabolic but I like it and I will live to a ripe old age ...maybe - but then may keel over with a heart attack tomorrow '- who knows ?

All excited about going to the gym now because Chris Cormier is there

Not that this meant anything to me prior to the Dorian Yates/Chris Cormier thread:confused1:but I will get some pics perhaps unless I am too busy pretending to be nonchalant :whistling:

Just hope he does not vomit anymore


----------



## Joshua

> Obviously it's catabolic but I like it and I will live to a ripe old age ...maybe - but then may keel over with a heart attack tomorrow '- who knows ?


You will have great sex along the way though E.

Lots of cardio = youthful pipes.

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> You will have great sex along the way though E.
> 
> Lots of cardio = youthful pipes.
> 
> J


*IF* the other half is of the same fitness levels - otherwise it is all a panting, grunting, sweaty anti climax :huh:

Bit like being slapped with a wet fish 

Bitter experience = Now very finicky about the cardio fitness of bed fellows


----------



## avfc_ant

Hi Jem, Went to Iron works today. Really liked the leg room so will be joing tomorrow and its legs day so get to try it out


----------



## Jem

Flat bench press

15kg warm up [testing the water] 
working sets

20kg - 2 x 12; 2 x 10

Incline Dbell press

3.75 dbells [weak I know but fook cannot help it]

2 x 10, 1 x 8 and it hurts

Close Grip/Hammer Chest Press

40kg - 4 x 10 reps, did extra set because knew I had more in the tank

Cable Crossovers

Never do these so thought I should try them as the isolation exercise at the end - got a pal to show me how to do them and off I went weight not sure - maybe 10 kgs ???

3 x 10 - can up the weight on these next week

15kg ab crunches

20 reps then 13 then 10

Leg raises x 20

Broomstick twists x 50


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Flat bench press
> 
> 15kg warm up [testing the water]
> working sets
> 
> 20kg - 2 x 12; 2 x 10 *this can't include the bar as the bar is 20kg or was it bar only?*
> *
> *
> 
> Incline Dbell press
> 
> 3.75 dbells [weak I know but fook cannot help it]
> 
> 2 x 10, 1 x 8 and it hurts *Its supposed to:rolleyes:*
> 
> Close Grip/Hammer Chest Press
> 
> 40kg - 4 x 10 reps, did extra set because knew I had more in the tank
> 
> Cable Crossovers
> 
> Never do these so thought I should try them as the isolation exercise at the end - got a pal to show me how to do them and off I went weight not sure - maybe 10 kgs ???
> 
> 3 x 10 - can up the weight on these next week
> 
> 15kg ab crunches
> 
> 20 reps then 13 then 10
> 
> Leg raises x 20
> 
> Broomstick twists x 50


Jem, I'm sending you an excel file so you can track progress better, will need

your email though, or can I pm it??

Nice workout Hun:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> your email though, or can I pm it??
> 
> Nice workout Hun:thumbup1:


Started on bench press machine then used the bar

Just the bar = :ban:

I will pm email tel

thanks x


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Just the bar :ban:


LOL GRUMPY :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Not meant like that actually ! lol

Nice one ant - come on thursday though - chris cormier is there - I am telling everyone and I didn't even know who he was until this morning pmsl


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Started on bench press machine then used the bar
> 
> Just the bar = :ban:


No worries Jem, we'll have them 20 plates on before you know it


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> No worries Jem, we'll have them 20 plates on before you know it


I'm banking on it


----------



## Joshua

Jem said:


> *IF* the other half is of the same fitness levels - otherwise it is all a panting, grunting, sweaty anti climax :huh:
> 
> Bit like being slapped with a wet fish
> 
> Bitter experience = Now very finicky about the cardio fitness of bed fellows


Couldn't agree more E. A wet fish of an anticlimax is an accurate description. I have had experiences with one or two unfit ones and it was really disappointing. Part of my motivation for cardio and the gym is that I would never want to be in their shoes. I suspect this is why I find people who are training flat out rather :devil2: too.

They say sex is about love and sharing intimacy and all that stuff, but VO2max and TLim (for sex) is pretty fundamental for frisky engagement IMHO, as is having basic fitness to hold those positions which make the participants happy. If one is fighting for breath they cannot concentrate on being fully responsive or on enjoying things either.

J


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Flat bench press
> 
> 15kg warm up [testing the water]
> working sets
> 
> 20kg - 2 x 12; 2 x 10
> 
> Incline Dbell press
> 
> 3.75 dbells [weak I know but fook cannot help it]
> 
> 2 x 10, 1 x 8 and it hurts
> 
> Close Grip/Hammer Chest Press
> 
> 40kg - 4 x 10 reps, did extra set because knew I had more in the tank
> 
> Cable Crossovers
> 
> Never do these so thought I should try them as the isolation exercise at the end - got a pal to show me how to do them and off I went weight not sure - maybe 10 kgs ???
> 
> 3 x 10 - can up the weight on these next week
> 
> 15kg ab crunches
> 
> 20 reps then 13 then 10
> 
> Leg raises x 20
> 
> Broomstick twists x 50
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Good to see u switched things up. Like tel said u will be banging plates on in no time hun :thumbup1: x


----------



## Kate1976

Good liftin hun - I cannot seem to do cable crossovers - look like a complete plum!

Getting the cardio in?


----------



## Irish Beast

Serious question (strange eh?)

How do you combat boredom through cardio? Not so much of an issue at the moment sue to having sky plus and a spin bike in my bedroom!

However once upon a time my cv levels were very good indeed and I used to go on crazy runs. However I found boredom really came into it. Could listen to music for a while, even got some earphones that dont fall out! but it still is repitive.

Is this a factor for you? Do you count sheep, or indeed dinosuars in your head?

Was supposed to do fasted cardio this morning but I crawles down the stairs in my usual corpse like state and subconciously ate my cereal. Ah well will have to make up for it with a good shoulder session this afternoon.


----------



## rodrigo

mornin jem back to form after saturday night good chest tri workout yesterday ,what you at skivin then gym eh:thumb:


----------



## Rosedale6

Not been in here for a while Jem, good going girl keep it up. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Couldn't agree more E. A wet fish of an anticlimax is an accurate description. I have had experiences with one or two unfit ones and it was really disappointing. Part of my motivation for cardio and the gym is that I would never want to be in their shoes. I suspect this is why I find people who are training flat out rather :devil2: too.
> 
> They say sex is about love and sharing intimacy and all that stuff, but VO2max and TLim (for sex) is pretty fundamental for frisky engagement IMHO, as is having basic fitness to hold those positions which make the participants happy. If one is fighting for breath they cannot concentrate on being fully responsive or on enjoying things either.
> 
> J


It makes me shudder just to think of it :confused1:

How can you bring love and intimacy into it if you are with a sweaty grunter who gives up after a couple of heaves ?

OMG I have said far too much ! Anyhoo it's true - we want fit people in the bedroom - not that I wanna be swinging off the chandeliers all the time

[pmsl you know the ones that the cleaner dusts after she has polished the silver...]

Noooo I don't have chandeliers ...

But you get the gist ...I want sexual attraction which is very different to normal attraction - I mean my director is very attractive [probably due to his pots of money and arrogance]

but in the bedroom ? - no chance - I suspect that he looks a lot better in clothes than out of them ...

I am feeling quite strongly about this at the moment !



leafman said:


> Oh it's that noticeable K ?
> 
> Well I feel stronger already  Probably too much cardio
> 
> Will see how we go after 6 weeks
> 
> [he's on trial :lol: , he thinks he's the boss but we all know better*]
> 
> So long as I have not piled on lard through lack of cardio [which someone at the gym said would happen yesterday], then I will stick at it!
> 
> * I jest really tel - you are the boss man !


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Good liftin hun - I cannot seem to do cable crossovers - look like a complete plum!
> 
> Getting the cardio in?


Hi Kate hun - hope you are well? Was wondering where you were ?

I have done them when with people but never on my own so I asked someone to show me again properly because there is nothing more plum-like than to be in the middle of the gym, doing something with completely wrong form !

So anyway I feel like a shackled maiden when I grab them ...just waiting for King Kong ! then when you pull them down it's like a hulk pose and I have to growl with it so all in all, I was in fantasy world :lol:

They are a bit poser-ish I think - for women anyway but really do get your chest without bringing the delts into play so big up for the cables :bounce:

I am not doing cardio on training days anymore because I needa da muscle - and it's not happening because I am a cardio freak and don't know when to stop ...on non-training days however, it's a different story :tongue: I can do whatever I want and no-one can stop me mwuahahahahaaha

Updated your journal yet?

xx



Irish Beast said:


> Serious question (strange eh?)
> 
> How do you combat boredom through cardio? Not so much of an issue at the moment sue to having sky plus and a spin bike in my bedroom!
> 
> *I want dat too * :confused1:
> 
> However once upon a time my cv levels were very good indeed and I used to go on crazy runs. However I found boredom really came into it. Could listen to music for a while, even got some earphones that dont fall out! but it still is repitive.
> 
> Is this a factor for you? Do you count sheep, or indeed dinosuars in your head?
> 
> *Erm I download music and get a kick out of that & then I just people watch really - I get really bored on the rower, and the x trainer but on the treadmill I am in a world of my own tbh - I think I put the world to rights when I am running. *
> 
> *Nope don't really get that bored hun - I hate people who come in, go on the bike/x trainer/treadmill, read magazines for 30 mins then go home. *
> 
> *They dont weight train and this is their entire workout *
> 
> *WTF is all that about ? Is it really doing you any good ?*
> 
> *One girl was doing just that on the x trainer the other day whilst eating a mr kipling cake * :cursing: :lol: * then she came into the changing rooms and asked me why she was not losing weight ?*
> 
> *So I told her about the cake * :confused1:
> 
> Was supposed to do fasted cardio this morning but I crawles down the stairs in my usual corpse like state and subconciously ate my cereal. Ah well will have to make up for it with a good shoulder session this afternoon.


*Oh loving that smilie - nabbing it x *

*Oh and I knew you would be an underground hit IB ...I see great things on the horizon * :thumb:


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> mornin jem back to form after saturday night good chest tri workout yesterday ,what you at skivin then gym eh:thumb:


Morning Roddas - had a good night then ? :laugh:

Yep you have me sussed - might slap a bit of work in there before heading off ! What you up to then ?



Rosedale6 said:


> Not been in here for a while Jem, good going girl keep it up. :thumb:


Cheers Rosedale nice of you to pop in hun ! :beer:


----------



## Kate1976

Yep - updated it this morning but only dull training updates  No new piccies as I feel a tit taking piccies of myself and I don't have anyone else to take piccies..*sniff*

Trying to stay away from chest at the moment, due to my shrinking breasticles...NOT happy!! having said that have advanced from the 20kg BB to the 25kg bb...so happy days!

I'm really starting to feel the cardio...did 40 mins last night which is totally unlike me  I'm normally a 15 mins an outa there kinda girl, but I've got to burn off the fat, so slow and steady it is.

Take care ladio xx


----------



## CharlieC25

Hola Jem Jem how was your weekend? I am soooo ill don't stand too close!!


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> So long as I have not piled on lard through lack of cardio [which someone at the gym said would happen yesterday], then I will stick at it!


Well, the way you have been training imo your body has spent much of its time

in a catabolic state.

Now although cardio does help with lard, the key is DIET:whistling:

Cardio is not an excuse to eat whatever we want ie, rollo's, mars bars, maccy d's,

snickers, crisps, bacon, cakes, alcohol and general garbage:whistling:

I've also noticed over the years that late night carbs are a bit of a no no with me,

its a learning curve that never ends:cool2:

Eat smaller meals throughout the day (every 3 hours) and this imo, speeds the metabolism

up (although there is some argument atm on this)

Also, cardio on days off is good, as long as its thought out, ie no running after

legs day, no rowing after back day etc, common sense really:whistling:

There are also different ways of doing cardio, I've always found the best for

me was HIIT, very very hard but very quick, in and out in 15-20mins and your

body keeps burning cals for a considerable time afterwards:thumb:

Of course, bedroom cardio is probably the best:rockon:

x

Tel


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Yep - updated it this morning but only dull training updates  No new piccies as I feel a tit taking piccies of myself and I don't have anyone else to take piccies..*sniff*
> 
> Trying to stay away from chest at the moment, due to my shrinking breasticles...NOT happy!! having said that have advanced from the 20kg BB to the 25kg bb...so happy days!
> 
> No keep with the weights hun - it's the cardio that shinks the boobies, doing chest will lift and tighten them ! I empathise completely !
> 
> Mine were a 38DD and are now a 34B
> 
> BUT if I look at it logically - I was a size 14 and the rest of my stats were in proportion to the boobs ...and I am in proportion now being a damn sight smaller
> 
> Boob job for next xmas methinks !
> 
> I'm really starting to feel the cardio...did 40 mins last night which is totally unlike me  I'm normally a 15 mins an outa there kinda girl, but I've got to burn off the fat, so slow and steady it is.
> 
> Take care ladio xx


We will get there babes - just need to keep cheering each other on, look at charlie - a knackered old back and she is competing in the finals - My Inspirational Little Pal !



CharlieC25 said:


> Hola Jem Jem how was your weekend? I am soooo ill don't stand too close!!


speak of the devil ! I know just read your journo and commented

You are wonder woman

and my heroine xxx

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Well, the way you have been training imo your body has spent much of its time
> 
> in a catabolic state.
> 
> *Oops * :whistling: * yes boss *
> 
> Now although cardio does help with lard, the key is DIET:whistling:
> 
> Cardio is not an excuse to eat whatever we want ie, rollo's, mars bars, maccy d's,
> 
> snickers, crisps, bacon, cakes, alcohol and general garbage:whistling:
> 
> *I feckin wish tel pmsl ...stop talking about it, making my mouth water - people are trying to eat healthily here you know, then you come along spouting off swear words like Mars Bar and Snickers * :ban:
> 
> I've also noticed over the years that late night carbs are a bit of a no no with me,
> 
> its a learning curve that never ends:cool2:
> 
> *I dont have carbs after 4pm usually - unless I eat at 6 but even then it is complex carbs ...I bloat like a mo-fo and feel like pants otherwise *
> 
> Eat smaller meals throughout the day (every 3 hours) and this imo, speeds the metabolism
> 
> up (although there is some argument atm on this)
> 
> *Ok can see I am gonna have to put up my diet for you as well ...hmm so demanding *
> 
> Also, cardio on days off is good, as long as its thought out, ie no running after
> 
> legs day, no rowing after back day etc, common sense really:whistling:
> 
> There are also different ways of doing cardio, I've always found the best for
> 
> me was HIIT, very very hard but very quick, in and out in 15-20mins and your body keeps burning cals for a considerable time afterwards:thumb:
> 
> *15-20 mins - not worth getting out of bed for tel - give a girl a break would ya *
> 
> *I love HIT but mine last considerably longer than that ..... *
> 
> Of course, bedroom cardio is probably the best:rockon:
> 
> *Always... shame it comes with side issues really *
> 
> x
> 
> Tel


----------



## Irish Beast

Knew you'd like the smilie!

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Knew you'd like the smilie!
> 
> Thanks for the response.


Pmsl - erm that's an abrupt and terse reply - rushing off somewhere are you ? You do make me laugh IB :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

Jem said:


> Pmsl - erm that's an abrupt and terse reply - rushing off somewhere are you ? You do make me laugh IB :lol: :lol: :lol:


Im a dolite, I never rush off anywhere! However, I did leave the house to pick up a prescription today only to realise the bloody thing was blank. Felt like a right wally!

Nope today is going to be the usual day consisting of an hours job hunting, couple of hours on the ps3. Lots of food and probably some weight lifting. I was toying with the idea of going boozing but I got my credit card statement through this morning and frankly feel a little bit ill!

Been out of work for 5 months now. Really starting to go out of my tiny mind. I used to have no trouble getting jobs but it seems everyone is against me!

Yesterday I got a response from an agency saying "Thank you for your application to role w4nkety w4nk (that wasn't the actual role) however the client has decided that they want to recruit someone with NHS Project Management experience". My CV is nothing but NHS project management experience for the last 5 years! I don't think she even read the feckin thing! I let her know my feelings in a very diplomatic yet secretly seething way.

I really need to get something soon or I will be making Christmas presents for paper mache like I used to do as a kid. However I don't think the cuteness factor will really exists when it gets given to them by their 28 year old drunken son!

Anything nice planned for today?


----------



## TH0R

Of course, bedroom cardio is probably the best

*
Always... shame it comes with side issues really*

x

Tel

You mean like washing up, ironing, hoovering etc:lol: :lol:

Legs today?


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Im a dolite, I never rush off anywhere! However, I did leave the house to pick up a prescription today only to realise the bloody thing was blank. Felt like a right wally!
> 
> Nope today is going to be the usual day consisting of an hours job hunting, couple of hours on the ps3. Lots of food and probably some weight lifting. I was toying with the idea of going boozing but I got my credit card statement through this morning and frankly feel a little bit ill!
> 
> Been out of work for 5 months now. Really starting to go out of my tiny mind. I used to have no trouble getting jobs but it seems everyone is against me!
> 
> *Nope not just you darling - lots of people in the same boat and actually it is the professionals who seem to be suffering more [not the men out of the '70's show, though I dont suppose they are living the high life anymore but I mean the people that were on a higher income] *
> 
> *I thank god everyday that I still have my job - perhaps it should inspire me to put more into it * :confused1:
> 
> *I would be fooked without it - I take things for granted a lot - last couple of months made me realise that so hopefully I will be more responsible from now on *
> 
> *Yes the country has gone to the dogs *
> 
> *I feel for you IB - sh!t stuff babes *
> 
> Yesterday I got a response from an agency saying "Thank you for your application to role w4nkety w4nk (that wasn't the actual role)
> 
> *shame - I think you might have got that one * :lol:
> 
> however the client has decided that they want to recruit someone with NHS Project Management experience". My CV is nothing but NHS project management experience for the last 5 years! I don't think she even read the feckin thing! I let her know my feelings in a very diplomatic yet secretly seething way.
> 
> *These fookin agency tarts are annoying as well - stoopid cow should have taken the time to formulate a decent excuse at least never mind rubbing feckin salt in the wound ! *
> 
> I really need to get something soon or I will be making Christmas presents for paper mache like I used to do as a kid. However I don't think the cuteness factor will really exists when it gets given to them by their 28 year old drunken son!
> 
> *Ha - I am sure you can still play cute for mom ! *
> 
> *Project Management eh ? *
> 
> *Do you know anything about schools and the BSF programme - we have been taking project managers on all over the country and have a vacancy at the moment I think *
> 
> *Whereabouts in the country are you ? Are you willing to commute for work as well - to different schools during the week ? *
> 
> Anything nice planned for today?


*Gym and as per below it looks like legs pmsl *

*....Jem is whipped *

*Chin up babes x *



tel3563 said:


> Of course, bedroom cardio is probably the best
> 
> *Always... shame it comes with side issues really*
> 
> x
> 
> Tel
> 
> You mean like washing up, ironing, hoovering etc:lol: :lol:
> 
> Legs today?


Erm no - claire is going to kill me but the cleaner has been re-employed - the novelty of housework wore off :lol: :lol: I dont mind doing washing but the rest I hate

Any man is told from the off that I just dont do the housewifey thing !

I was thinking more of whinging, nagging and jealousy meself - I have the rest sorted tel :laugh:

Mmmm only just did back - was thinking of leaving them until tomorrow - let me have a look see at the rest of your plans for me and then I will get back to you ...


----------



## Kate1976

Boob job for next xmas methinks !

If we go together, do you reckon we could get a discount


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Boob job for next xmas methinks !
> 
> If we go together, do you reckon we could get a discount


 :lol: BOGOF :lol:

Clairey wants hers done too

[even though she has boobs Kate ffs :cursing: , she thinks she is Britney Spears that one...]

sooo if we cannot get BOGOF perhaps we can get 6 for the price of 5 ...something like that :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Bouncy Baby Yeah !!!


----------



## Irish Beast

I applied for a role with St Helens Council and they asked about the building schools thing. I done a bit of reading but didn't know anything about it before then.

Based in Liverpool but looking North West wide for perm and contract roles. Would travel beyond North West for a contract role that pays top dollar.

Speaking of w4nkety w4nk role I found something amusing which I think might tickle you.

I somehow got sidetracked to an internet porn site the other day (disgusting I know). Anyway I saw a job advert for a SQL web developer for the site. Its not what I do but I thought I would look anyway for a friend who is in that line of work.

Anyway one of the essential critera was:

Client must have an interest in the porn industry (masturbation doesn't count!)

I thought that was quite funny!


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Mmmm only just did back - was thinking of leaving them until tomorrow - let me have a look see at the rest of your plans for me and then I will get back to you ...


Take a day off, hows the doms??



Kate1976 said:


> Boob job for next xmas methinks !
> 
> If we go together, do you reckon we could get a discount


3 for the price of 2, now that I'd like to see:thumb:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Take a day off, hows the doms??
> 
> 3 for the price of 2, now that I'd like to see:thumb:


That was on Total Recall wasn't it ? :lol:

Oh my - I didnt meant that at all ! I meant still go to the gym just not do legs :lol:

Can feel it in the abs already which is strange ! Obviously doing it with the 15kgs makes a big difference to using no weight doh 

and can def feel it in top of chest ...not too bad as yet but the day is young !


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> That was on Total Recall wasn't it ? :lol:
> 
> Oh my - I didnt meant that at all ! I meant still go to the gym just not do legs :lol:
> 
> Can feel it in the abs already which is strange ! Obviously doing it with the 15kgs makes a big difference to using no weight doh
> 
> and can def feel it in top of chest ...not too bad as yet but the day is young !


then you are out of sync:cursing:

1 chest

2 Legs

3 day off/cardio

4 Shoulder/tri

5 day off/cardio or back/bi's if you want 2 days off

6 back/bi

7 day off/cardio

Do 100 lines, I must get in sync and stay in sync

and email me them:lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> then you are out of sync:cursing:
> 
> 1 chest
> 
> 2 Legs
> 
> 3 day off/cardio
> 
> 4 Shoulder/tri
> 
> 5 day off/cardio or back/bi's if you want 2 days off
> 
> 6 back/bi
> 
> 7 day off/cardio
> 
> Do 100 lines, I must get in sync and stay in sync
> 
> and email me them:lol:


Ok I am doing legs :lol: Just that I had a little training partner lined up  [NB: the Roman wrestler Claire ...say no more]

who happened to be doing arms today but he is malleable, I think I can make him come around to my way of thinking

But seriously, I am going to get someone to check my squats today

[in a non pervy way - this is not possible methinks - they are all pervs and readily admit it ...]

Just to make sure all is well on the form - might take the camera & record it, depends on how brave I am :whistling:

Legs it is woohoo x


----------



## jimmy79

hi jem all going well over here?


----------



## Joshua

> ...[pmsl you know the ones that the cleaner dusts after she has polished the silver...]
> 
> Noooo I don't have chandeliers ..


I know, I know - You got rid of the cleaner in the house. You only now have the cleaner for the rolls (valet at the gym) :tongue:

J


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> might take the camera & record it, depends on how brave I am :whistling:


 :clap: :clap:


----------



## Jem

jimmy79 said:


> hi jem all going well over here?


Hi Jimmy thanks for saying hello ! All is well apart from the fact that I am being bullied into doing legs  when I thought I was skiving them for another day :lol:

How are things with you ? Got a journal up ?



Joshua said:


> I know, I know - You got rid of the cleaner in the house. You only now have the cleaner for the rolls (valet at the gym) :tongue:
> 
> J


LMAO J you pay more attention than I give you credit for, I'm seriously impressed ! You could be receiving my fawning affection again if you're not careful :tongue:

The Cleaner Is Back - she is cheaper than the ladies in the pink cars ...even if she does nick my stuff :confused1: . I miss the house being shiny ...I am sick of the bathroom sink being marked with my make up 

£10 for a mini valet on a CORSA J - more asda price than harrods :cool2: x


----------



## jimmy79

yeah jem i got a journal jimmys journal, i done legs friday only just getting back to normal now.... squats= pain:lol: done back n bis today now gotta go to work, and the sun is shinning....


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> :clap: :clap:


don't :lol: it is in the bag - but it may well stay there ! what am I supposed to say - oh yeah just record this so that I can put it online ...


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> don't :lol: it is in the bag - but it may well stay there ! what am I supposed to say - oh yeah just record this so that I can put it online ...


I would like to check my form on squats from the side, would you mind recording it for me please

Should do the trick:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> I would like to check my form on squats from the side, would you mind recording it for me please
> 
> Should do the trick:thumbup1:


Ok I will try and be brave enough - I am interested actually - I tried to have a sneaky look once before & nearly fell over ....not recommended


----------



## Jem

jimmy79 said:


> yeah jem i got a journal jimmys journal, i done legs friday only just getting back to normal now.... squats= pain:lol: done back n bis today now gotta go to work, and the sun is shinning....


Man up & stop moaning :lol: :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> We will get there babes - just need to keep cheering each other on, look at charlie - a knackered old back and she is competing in the finals - My Inspirational Little Pal !
> 
> speak of the devil ! I know just read your journo and commented
> 
> You are wonder woman
> 
> and my heroine xxx
> 
> :beer: :beer: :beer:


Awe stop it you'll make me blush then I wont be able to carry out all my super heroic duties! :blush:


----------



## TH0R

Have a look at this Jem, I like the way he tries to get across the hip drive and

not lifting the chest first, he doesn't mention it but the weight should be

on the heels.

http://media.crossfit.com/cf-video/CrossFit_RipIntroLowbarSquat.wmv


----------



## Jem

Right just watched it tel cheers - I am all fired up now, hoping the back holds out and I can get a good weight and will be practising 'driving from the hips' - I have plenty to drive with that's for sure !


----------



## avfc_ant

I was always told to push from the heels to feel it in the glutes. Good luck not looking like a porn* lol.


----------



## Jem

cheers for the encouragement ant :lol:

Right I am back and I did it !

*Tuesday *

*
*

*
Legs *

Did not do it right I don't think - tel, you have to let me off because I have never done it this way - I am so used to just banging out as many reps as poss on diff weights and doing multiple sets that I have no clue as to how much weight I need on to struggle to 10 reps !

Sooo I messed up again I think

Did lots of stretching first because still a bit tight from back workout on bloomin Sunday [i think]

*Squats *

Warmed up with the bar for a good few reps

Got a bit confused actually because I have to start on 40 to warm into it otherwise I would fail on 50 ???

Please advise

*40kg [recorded] *

2 x 12 reps

*50kg [recorded] *

1 x 12

1 x 10

Now, watched the last set back and noticed a huge WIBBLE in the middle of my set, I re-align my feet and shift my hips - looks really BAD!

I had been warned about this before as well when someone observed but now I have seen it for myself !

Stuck as to how to get the most intensity out of the squats ?

*SLDL* [tried to record but card was full so will do this next week]

*40kg *

[should up this I think, it's far too easy but I have very tight hams so hurts a lot to keep legs straight]

3 x 12 [i know ...]

*Seated Calves *

40kgs

I am very strong in the calves I think tel so I did do sets of 20

3 x 20

1 x 8

No Leggie press ? No Leg exts ? ...No leg curls

- I am not used to just doing these 3 and then leaving !

*Lower Abs *

*Hanging leg raises *on the very high chin up bar pmsl - there was no one in the cardio place so I was brave and jumped up to do them [feel like a nancy otherwise] ...

1 x 20

1 x 13

1 x 10

then did some on the captain's chair [i dont think he minded much ...]

and left the gym ..

shortest workout ever ? possibly !


----------



## Ak_88

Volume looks OK to me, you could do another quad/ham exercise if you wanted.

Can you put the vids on youtube so we can see what you mean?


----------



## Jem

Ak_88 said:


> Volume looks OK to me, you could do another quad/ham exercise if you wanted.
> 
> Can you put the vids on youtube so we can see what you mean?


Tell Tel that then Ak - he is the Director :laugh:

That was my next feckin question :lol: How do I upload stuff pmsl ...I have never visited youtube and would not know where to start but I am a girl with initiative and brains so I was just getting the camera out and about to begin !

I take it I cannot just upload straight to here then ? Off to visit youtube on home pc methinks ...


----------



## Ak_88

Christ you've never been on youtube? You are missing out on a world of entertainment 

Sign up for an account, upload it, wait for the video to be approved, done!


----------



## Jem

Ak_88 said:


> Christ you've never been on youtube? You are missing out on a world of entertainment
> 
> Sign up for an account, upload it, wait for the video to be approved, done!


I have only looked at things that people have sent me on here - but I never use the home pc you see - I am always on co. laptop and it is restricted 

Off to sign up now !


----------



## Jem

Ok done that and it is currently all uploading ! I can delete it as soon as I like can't I ?

It says share with the world :confused1: not too keen on that but then I dont suppose anyone will be interested in it

- tis a bit boring for joe bloggs & indeed anybody because I am a wimp with no strength !

It's taking ages - I think perhaps my broadband speed is sh!te - virgin feckin media ...why is it taking so long - has not even done one yet :whistling:

I am being very brave here I hope you realise because the lights are awful in the power room ! I am not looking glamorous at all and am showing cellulite :cursing: Fluorescent strip lighting should be banned IMO

All in the name of improvement !


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> You can but try hun, I bet u feel good for it after 6 week. You aint gonna pile the lard on by doing what ur doing (fools)  Your still training and will notice benefits for changing it up i reckon hun :thumbup1: Like tel said diet will; prob be key. Anyway off back to my dungeon will be prowling about online later, training shoulders tonight :thumbup1:
> 
> Take care and speak soon x


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> cheers K - I am busy uploading now [gosh I feel so technical and modern :lol: ] so you can see how crap I am for real !
> 
> Still at least I'm doing it ...let's hope tel does not abandon me with the thought that I have 2 hopes : Bob Hope and No Hope
> 
> Get on with the shoulders then - we like em big boy !
> 
> x


----------



## clairey.h

are you then gonna upload it onto here............I wanna see............pleeeaaaasssseeeee

flying vist so reply quick smart...lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> are you then gonna upload it onto here............I wanna see............pleeeaaaasssseeeee
> 
> flying vist so reply quick smart...lol


it's on youtube now - dont know what to do next :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

duuuuhhhhhh post up a link....dummy.....LOL

gotta go...I expect there to be a link ready and waiting for my inspection when I next log on......ok

xxxxxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> duuuuhhhhhh post up a link....dummy.....LOL
> 
> gotta go...I expect there to be a link ready and waiting for my inspection when I next log on......ok
> 
> xxxxxx


yes mistress :whistling:


----------



## Jem




----------



## Jem

taaaa daaaaa

magic !


----------



## Ak_88

Ok - what i'll say is that you need to be going a lot deeper with your squats if you want to get the full benefit of them. Ideal depth is to get your thighs parallel with the floor, maybe a bit deeper if you can but for some it's not possible.

Widen your stance and point your feet out more, it should allow you to open your hips up more and generate some extra depth. If you've got someone who can look at your form with a critical eye you'll be in a much better position to adapt it :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

that's what it's there for !

I was doing a sumo stance stylie which allowed me to go very deep but was told not to do that and stay shallow ....

Everyone tells me something different

I find it hard to squat with shoulder width stance and go deep, I get scared


----------



## Ak_88

I'm pretty much the same - i have to go wider than shoulder width to hit depth properly without excessive forward lean, even in proper squatting shoes.

Wider stance will lessen the amount of work your quads do, but bring into play your hips and glutes to help with the additional width and depth in your squat.

It's your choice really, you could either address inflexibilities you've got with shoulder width stance, or go with the wider stance and bring your buns into play more :thumb:


----------



## Jem

the latter sounds better tbh !

oh dear me ...


----------



## Irish Beast

You should try wearing an amusing hat to help with your balance. I have several that you can borrow. I like hats.


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> You should try wearing an amusing hat to help with your balance. I have several that you can borrow. I like hats.


think that'd help IB ? It would appear that I need serious squatting help  Oh a hat - why did I not think of that ? :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

This might help you Jem

http://stronglifts.com/how-to-squat-with-proper-technique-fix-common-problems/


----------



## Jem

thanks mate - reps. Have added to favourites and will read after everyone else jumps on the squat fail bandwagon :lol: :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

Jem said:


> think that'd help IB ? It would appear that I need serious squatting help  Oh a hat - why did I not think of that ? :lol:


Don't be embarassed, many people don't realise.

Take Mick Dundee - He can knock people unconscious with one pucch and hit a running thief with a soup can from 100 metres again. What does he have on his head? I rest my case.

I have conquered so many of my problems in life, simply with the purchase of a new hat.

Good link by the way AK


----------



## Jem

Maybe this is the secret to Ianstu's success as well ? it got him repped all the way to the top ! IB i think you are onto something babes


----------



## TH0R

Well done Jem, I see so few women squatting and deadlifting:thumb:

On the whole I was very impressed, but have to totally agree with AK (nice post)

Number 1 priority is to get the form bang on then we can concentrate on upping

the weight, your nearly there tbh and like I said I was super impressed:thumbup1:

Drop the weight back down and squat deeper, wider stance and toes at 10 and 2 o'clock.

I always feel the Hack squat or leg press is more suitable and safer for narrow stance

Regards volume, did you get the excel sheet I sent, on that leg extensions come

after squat:rolleyes:

The SLDL's were good, pretty hot shot as well Could do with less flex in the knees

although some is needed, also the more you stick your pretty little a55 out the

better rom you get in the hams

will comment on workout after I've had my enormous post workout nosh

Well done again:thumb:

x

Tel


----------



## Irish Beast

What about Patrick Truman from Eastenders?

He owns his own shop and has got into Pat Butchers knickers. Pretty successful don't you think?

I also love the way he orders a drink then takes his hat off and has money sitting on his head! Brilliant


----------



## leafman

Jem.....

nice to see u squating, and i mean that in a non pervy way:lol: :thumbup1:

Everything has been said hun good to see u got a vid up, ohh and nice **** again  Would have repped u but it wont let me for some reason :innocent: ohhhh and next time make some grunting noises helps loads :whistling:  xxxxx


----------



## TH0R

leafman said:


> Jem.....
> 
> nice to see u squating, and i mean that in a non pervy way:lol: :thumbup1:
> 
> Everything has been said hun good to see u got a vid up, ohh and nice **** again  Would have repped u but it wont let me for some reason :innocent: ohhhh and *next time make some grunting noises helps loads * :whistling:  xxxxx


and how would you know disco muscles boy


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> cheers for the encouragement ant :lol:
> 
> Right I am back and I did it !
> 
> *Tuesday *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Legs *
> 
> Did not do it right I don't think - tel, you have to let me off because I have never done it this way - I am so used to just banging out as many reps as poss on diff weights and doing multiple sets that I have no clue as to how much weight I need on to struggle to 10 reps !
> 
> Sooo I messed up again I think *Don't worry pet, its a marathon, not a sprint*
> 
> Did lots of stretching first because still a bit tight from back workout on bloomin Sunday [i think] shouldn't happen again once you get your days in order
> 
> *Squats *
> 
> Warmed up with the bar for a good few reps
> 
> Got a bit confused actually because I have to start on 40 to warm into it otherwise I would fail on 50 ???
> 
> Please advise warm ups don't count, I do several warm up sets if I'm going heavy.
> 
> Have commented on the squats previously
> 
> *40kg [recorded] *
> 
> 2 x 12 reps
> 
> *50kg [recorded] *
> 
> 1 x 12
> 
> 1 x 10
> 
> Now, watched the last set back and noticed a huge WIBBLE in the middle of my set, I re-align my feet and shift my hips - looks really BAD!
> 
> I had been warned about this before as well when someone observed but now I have seen it for myself !
> 
> Stuck as to how to get the most intensity out of the squats ? Ermm, lift till you
> 
> can't lift no more
> 
> Leg Extensions ??
> 
> *SLDL* [tried to record but card was full so will do this next week]
> 
> *40kg *
> 
> [should up this I think, it's far too easy but I have very tight hams so hurts a lot to keep legs straight]
> 
> 3 x 12 [i know ...]
> 
> *Seated Calves *
> 
> 40kgs
> 
> I am very strong in the calves I think tel so I did do sets of 20
> 
> 3 x 20
> 
> 1 x 8
> 
> No Leggie press ? No Leg exts ? ...No leg curls
> 
> - I am not used to just doing these 3 and then leaving ! I more or less, with extensions
> 
> did the exact same workout today, and couldn't of done anything else:rolleyes: 45 mins.
> 
> *Lower Abs *
> 
> *Hanging leg raises *on the very high chin up bar pmsl - there was no one in the cardio place so I was brave and jumped up to do them [feel like a nancy otherwise] ...
> 
> 1 x 20
> 
> 1 x 13
> 
> 1 x 10
> 
> then did some on the captain's chair [i dont think he minded much ...]
> 
> and left the gym ..
> 
> shortest workout ever ? possibly !


Just because your not doing a trillion million sets doesn't mean the muscle isn't

being worked thoroughly, as long as the intensity is high then its all good

x

Tel

w

Day off/cardio tomorrow, don't run after squatting day off would be better

after 3 continuous days, which imo you should *never* do:ban:

Keep up the good work hun:thumb: We'll get there in the end


----------



## Ak_88

Irish Beast said:


> What about Patrick Truman from Eastenders?
> 
> He owns his own shop and has got into Pat Butchers knickers. Pretty successful don't you think?
> 
> I also love the way he orders a drink then takes his hat off and has money sitting on his head! Brilliant


Yeah 'mon! :beer:


----------



## Beklet

As everyone said, need to go lower - I can't personally get fully atg despite having a wide stance but that's cos I have a big ar5e and it gets in the way!!! :laugh:

Front squats will target the quads more but they can be awkward. One site I was recommended and is quite good is www.stumptuous.com

THe actual squat stuff http://www.stumptuous.com/lurn-to-squat-good-e-zy


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Well done Jem, I see so few women squatting and deadlifting:thumb:
> 
> On the whole I was very impressed, but have to totally agree with AK (nice post)
> 
> *so did I, begrudgingly - he was suitably repped [with a sh!tty remark as well of course!] *
> 
> Number 1 priority is to get the form bang on then we can concentrate on upping the weight, your nearly there tbh and like I said I was super impressed:thumbup1:
> 
> Drop the weight back down and squat deeper, wider stance and toes at 10 and 2 o'clock.
> 
> *ok I will do this next week then *
> 
> I always feel the Hack squat or leg press is more suitable and safer for narrow stance
> 
> Regards volume, did you get the excel sheet I sent, on that leg extensions come after squat:rolleyes:
> 
> *Ooooh I missed it - and I walked over to leg exts - looked at it and thought 'Tarzan will go ape' and walked away ....I looked at the pm and I am sure it was not on there [maybe because you were off too that jelly and ice cream party ?] *
> 
> The SLDL's were good, pretty hot shot as well Could do with less flex in the knees although some is needed, also the more you stick your pretty little a55 out the better rom you get in the hams
> 
> *Honest to God, I have really really tight hams - I cannot lie on my back and bring them up straight ! the knees are permanently bent...what I was doing there - that was straight for me ! pmsl *
> 
> *Will practise sticking bum out [it has never been called small before tel - mucho appreciation * :thumb: *] *
> 
> will comment on workout after I've had my enormous post workout nosh
> 
> *Oooh food ! *
> 
> Well done again:thumb:
> 
> x
> 
> Tel





leafman said:


> Jem.....
> 
> nice to see u squating, and i mean that in a non pervy way:lol: :thumbup1:
> 
> Everything has been said hun good to see u got a vid up, ohh and nice **** again  Would have repped u but it wont let me for some reason :innocent: ohhhh and next time make some grunting noises helps loads :whistling:  xxxxx


*Grunting indeed - that is saved soley for bench press darling* :lol:



tel3563 said:


> and how would you know disco muscles boy


 :lol: ha ha you got told bicep boy :tongue: ner ner ! Get training those legs - I wanna see your squats ! x


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> What about Patrick Truman from Eastenders?
> 
> He owns his own shop and has got into Pat Butchers knickers. Pretty successful don't you think?
> 
> I also love the way he orders a drink then takes his hat off and has money sitting on his head! Brilliant


Classic - IB are you gonna take to doing this as well ? I am sure that when we meet at some show or another I would love for you to buy me a drink in just that style :thumb: [NB: This will not guarantee entry to lingerie]

Anyway read back a couple of pages - I was asking about your project management experience because that's my business baby ...might be able to help in some way


----------



## Irish Beast

Jem said:


> Classic - IB are you gonna take to doing this as well ? I am sure that when we meet at some show or another I would love for you to buy me a drink in just that style :thumb: [NB: *This will not guarantee entry to lingerie] *
> 
> Anyway read back a couple of pages - I was asking about your project management experience because that's my business baby ...might be able to help in some way


Ah whats the feckin point then!!

A shop in town sold proper Man from Del Monte hats (coloured version of Patrick Trumans) but it was too small for my rather large cranium!

Anyway just about to go on bike. have to start right on 9.30 so I can watch whol epsiode of Frasier!

Will message you shortly about boring PM stuff.


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Just because your not doing a trillion million sets doesn't mean the muscle isn't
> 
> being worked thoroughly, as long as the intensity is high then its all good
> 
> x
> 
> Tel
> 
> w
> 
> Day off/cardio tomorrow, don't run after squatting day off would be better
> 
> after 3 continuous days, which imo you should *never* do:ban:
> 
> Well I did it to make sure we were in sync thank you v much so actually it's your fault :tongue:
> 
> Anyway it will all fall into place from next week !
> 
> No running :confused1: - I always have tbh :lol: because I find it really really helps with DOMS - If I don't run the day after, the pain is immense in the quads on the second day :whistling:
> 
> Ok - will have a think
> 
> Light cardio perhaps :innocent:
> 
> Keep up the good work hun:thumb: We'll get there in the end


*you are making it sound like a chore *  * I am not so high maintenance you know * 



Beklet said:


> As everyone said, need to go lower - I can't personally get fully atg despite having a wide stance but that's cos I have a big ar5e and it gets in the way!!! :laugh:
> 
> *Is there ever a post where you do not put yourself down girlie ? *
> 
> *Ok lower it is - which is fine until you put a bar on my back and then it all goes Pete Tong* :lol:
> 
> *Right now I suppose this means that next week I will have to post up another just to show I can take a telling *
> 
> *I wanna go back and do it today [well me head does, the legs are saying something different entirely] *
> 
> Front squats will target the quads more but they can be awkward. One site I was recommended and is quite good is www.stumptuous.com
> 
> THe actual squat stuff http://www.stumptuous.com/lurn-to-squat-good-e-zy


I like the feel of front squats but only tried them on the smiths :ban:

Awkward to hold the bar there isnt it?

Thanks for the linky hun much appreciated x


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *you are making it sound like a chore *  * I am not so high maintenance you know *
> 
> Now there's a first for a woman :whistling:
> 
> I like the feel of front squats but only tried them on the smiths :ban:
> 
> Keep to the Rear squats, your form is excellent imo, you only need the confidence to
> 
> go lower and widen stance, squats is all about confidence :rockon:
> 
> Awkward to hold the bar there isnt it?
> 
> Thanks for the linky hun much appreciated x


Morning Jem

Have you thought that what you've done in the past, ie hard running after squat days

may have been holding back your gains/strength:whistling:

Just saying

Light cardio, ie 60-70% of max hr, will be good

the other day you said 10-15 mins of HIIT wouldn't cut it, what does your HIIT

consist of, plus I actually meant 20-25 mins:rolleyes:

I have never managed more than 25 mins HIIT, I thought I would die and this

was when I was fit, my hr was hitting 185 and I was 45 years old!!!


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Morning Jem
> 
> Have you thought that what you've done in the past, ie hard running after squat days
> 
> may have been holding back your gains/strength:whistling:
> 
> Just saying
> 
> Light cardio, ie 60-70% of max hr, will be good
> 
> the other day you said 10-15 mins of HIIT wouldn't cut it, what does your HIIT
> 
> consist of, plus I actually meant 20-25 mins:rolleyes:
> 
> I have never managed more than 25 mins HIIT, I thought I would die and this
> 
> was when I was fit, my hr was hitting 185 and I was 45 years old!!!


Ha ha Morning tel !

No for some reason everyone assumes that I am high maintenance whereas I am very independent and expect very little from others - bitter experience led to it !

Yes the running after legs probably was damaging to growth when I think about it -

Your comment re me being in catabolism for a long time really made me think & I've not listened in the past when I have been told similar so perhaps you are having a positive affect :laugh:

Don't know about my HR really [i have the blooming watch somewhere, and another type with a belt but I never use them]. I think mine is sky high anyway because 2 weeks out of 4 I am taking ephedrine [ :innocent: ]

If I do interval running I will normally do

4 mins @ 14 kph then rest till breath back x 6

and then bang some 2 min sprints in at the end

So should I be doing shorter 'all out' sprints - like 16kph x 1 mins with 2 mins recovery ?

Ok light cardio it is then

You do know people are wondering what the hell is wrong with me at the gym ?

it's quite amazing the amount of people asking why I am not running and not my usual sweaty sodden mess

Actually they are quite disgusted when I say I want to build some muscle - they keep pointing at the pics of the Better Bodies women saying 'you can't get like that you know, they're all on gear' ...bit sick of it now

I have come to the conclusion that men don't like women with muscles

sorry I should stop rambling on now

cheers tel

xx


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Jem, if you are still having trouble with squats there is a great post (by Martin Brown I think) that explains how to get good form and works wonderfully... for me at least, it helped my form no end... I will try to find it then post it here for ya...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Hey Jem, if you are still having trouble with squats there is a great post (by Martin Brown I think) that explains how to get good form and works wonderfully... for me at least, it helped my form no end... I will try to find it then post it here for ya...


Trouble with squats is they hurt :lol:

Thanks Grey -I should be an expert soon the amount of links I have had from people - it's all appreciated, the more the merrier :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

Ok found the post... its from this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/68709-knee-pain-when-squatting.html and goes like this...

Your feet should point out slighlty if your standing at ahoulder width stance. Around 11 and 1 on a clock. This will help use your hips more too and take some stress from the knees.

Knee wraps don't really save your knees from heavy weight - mine hurt more when I use wraps properly. Warming them up better will do them more good than wrapping them up.

Finally make sure when you squat your hips are the first thing to move, not your knees. You should start a squat by pushing your hips back, not your knees forward. Sit back not down.

This added weight to my squat quickly and I found my back didnt hurt at all anymore and kness are good as gold... but its more that it really hit my quads and helped me to train more intensely targeting the quads better...


----------



## Jem

Claire : before you whinge - I know they have vanished amongst my ramblings on so I will paste them here when you are present and correct :


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Trouble with squats is they hurt :lol:
> 
> Thanks Grey -I should be an expert soon the amount of links I have had from people - it's all appreciated, the more the merrier :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: they do indeed... you should try lunges right after squats... makes me cry... lol...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: they do indeed... you should try lunges right after squats... makes me cry... lol...


Lunging = Swearing 

thanks for the linky !


----------



## Dagman72

Finally make sure when you squat your hips are the first thing to move said:


> You have hit the nail on the head there Grey :thumb:


----------



## Dagman72

Jem said:


> Lunging = Swearing
> 
> thanks for the linky !


Walking lunges, then you will cry like a girl 

Absolute killer, don't let me put you of doing them though


----------



## Jem

I am a girl so it's permitted Dag :laugh: and I am not afraid to shed a tear or two in the name of sexy legs !


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Lunging = Swearing
> 
> thanks for the linky !


well I do admit to swearing when doing them and after when my legs refuse to do what they should... lol... also gets me in the glutes...


----------



## Greyphantom

Dagman72 said:


> You have hit the nail on the head there Grey :thumb:


Thanks mate but thems are Martin Browns words... helped me no end when I couldnt get my form right after returning to the iron...



Dagman72 said:


> Walking lunges, then you will cry like a girl
> 
> Absolute killer, don't let me put you of doing them though


And cry you do... I dont mind admitting it... but a good addition...



Jem said:


> I am a girl so it's permitted Dag :laugh: and I am not afraid to shed a tear or two in the name of sexy legs !


I have been known to shed a tear or two over sexy legs meself...


----------



## Beklet

I'm not putting myself down lol it's physically impossible for me to get right down. Look at my pics you'll see why - i have enormous hams. . . I find turning your hips and knees out helps stabilise the knees too not that i know owt, i still have fear of squats, no pb in nearly a year. Oh and just thinking about lunges makes me cry!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I'm not putting myself down lol it's physically impossible for me to get right down. Look at my pics you'll see why - i have enormous hams. . . I find turning your hips and knees out helps stabilise the knees too not that i know owt, i still have fear of squats, no pb in nearly a year. Oh and just thinking about lunges makes me cry!


Just moving at the moment makes me cry - I might not have gone low but feck me I am still in pain today :lol:

Ok I believe you :lol: I am coming to look at your pics now

Don't go there with the lunges ...I told you - I put my back out thinking I was wonderwoman - it was sooo not cool


----------



## Dagman72

Greyphantom said:


> Thanks mate but thems are Martin Browns words... helped me no end when I couldnt get my form right after returning to the iron...


I checked the link after I posted, so I take it back (glad I did not rep you)  .

Just that simple change concerning the hips has helped me so much, now just got to get my deadlift technique right


----------



## Greyphantom

Dagman72 said:


> I checked the link after I posted, so I take it back (glad I did not rep you)  .
> 
> J*ust that simple change concerning the hips has helped me so much*, now just got to get my deadlift technique right


Doesnt it though...

Jem... pain is just weakness leaving the body... keep at it... although it does look funny when you walk after a great squat session... lol...


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Ha ha Morning tel !
> 
> No for some reason everyone assumes that I am high maintenance whereas I am very independent and expect very little from others - bitter experience led to it ! I bet you watch Sex in the City:whistling:
> 
> Yes the running after legs probably was damaging to growth when I think about it - :whistling:
> 
> Your comment re me being in catabolism for a long time really made me think & I've not listened in the past when I have been told similar so perhaps you are having a positive affect :laugh: I positively affect most women:lol:
> 
> Don't know about my HR really [i have the blooming watch somewhere, and another type with a belt but I never use them]. I think mine is sky high anyway because 2 weeks out of 4 I am taking ephedrine [ :innocent: ]
> 
> If I do interval running I will normally do
> 
> 4 mins @ 14 kph then rest till breath back x 6
> 
> and then bang some 2 min sprints in at the end Not HIIT
> 
> So should I be doing shorter 'all out' sprints - like 16kph x 1 mins with 2 mins recovery ? Correct, and depending on your fitness, only 1 mins recovery pace
> 
> This is very very very hard (its hard ok) and if you haven't done it before
> 
> then I'd recommend 30 seconds all out on whatever piece of apparatus, then
> 
> 1 min recovery rate, not stopping but walking (if running) Jem I can't tell you
> 
> how brutal this type of training is, your heart rate goes sky high during the
> 
> recovery period, pretty cool really
> 
> Ok light cardio it is then
> 
> You do know people are wondering what the hell is wrong with me at the gym ? Just keep an eye on the mirror, if you see lard up the cardio
> 
> it's quite amazing the amount of people asking why I am not running and not my usual sweaty sodden mess Why does that turn me on:lol: Damd test :whistling:
> 
> Actually they are quite disgusted when I say I want to build some muscle - they keep pointing at the pics of the Better Bodies women saying 'you can't get like that you know, they're all on gear' ...bit sick of it now Some ppl are so
> 
> ignorant its unreal, if it was that easy then why wouldn't everyone do it:rolleyes:
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that men don't like women with muscles I love
> 
> a well toned, muscled woman:thumb:
> 
> sorry I should stop rambling on now
> 
> cheers tel
> 
> xx


I do like Martins explanation of the squat, sound pretty familiar to someone

elses I think:whistling:

x

Tel


----------



## Jem

Cannot stand that show tbh - what a load of b0llox ! Hate it.

Cannot stand all of that womanly bonding stuff tel ...I hate women really, unless they are down to earth and shoot straight from the hip, these women are normally older than me as it goes. I have more male friends than females

I have done it a few times tel and I am fit [with a big ego...no really] so I will do as you suggested and see how I get on [obviously not today though]

Might even give the gym a miss today ...my legs are hurting !

I need to do some housework as my daughter has her pal coming to tea and I cannot bend down ....

I think I will just take them out to eat, then straight to the cinema pmsl - she wont see the mess this way !


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I need to do some housework as my daughter has her pal coming to tea *and I cannot bend down ....*


 :lol: :lol:

Good work girl:thumb:


----------



## Jem

oh you b*stard I hope you are in pain !


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> :lol: BOGOF :lol:
> 
> Clairey wants hers done too
> 
> [even though she has boobs Kate ffs :cursing: , she thinks she is Britney Spears that one...]
> 
> sooo if we cannot get BOGOF perhaps we can get 6 for the price of 5 ...something like that :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Bouncy Baby Yeah !!!


I'm actually thinking of this becoming essential in the near future too.


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> oh you b*stard I hope you are in pain !


I tend to suffer the day after the day after:thumbup1:

You Need a massage with baby oil? doesn't help but its a nice feeling:lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> I tend to suffer the day after the day after:thumbup1:
> 
> You Need a massage with baby oil? doesn't help but its a nice feeling:lol:


 :whistling: nice feeling for whom precisely :lol: Massage with doms = torture

Day 2 is worse ....but it's really bad today and I did less than I normally do [due to not reading instructions properly:confused1:] Dread to think how I am going to be tomorrow.

What do we have tomorrow my little synchronised training buddy ?


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm actually thinking of this becoming essential in the near future too.


 :confused1: you have boobies ! I have seen them ! well not in the flesh but pictures ...of you in clothes - with boobies ! they looked quite big too :thumb: Oh well - we can try for 8 for the price of 6 and split the difference :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> *Grunting indeed - that is saved soley for bench press darling* :lol:
> 
> :lol: ha ha you got told bicep boy :tongue: ner ner ! Get training those legs - I wanna see your squats ! x


Lmfao tel always gets me told thats why he is like my second dad :thumbup1: But older :lol: As for me squating well when i can i will, but remember the pics u got last time u were demanding legs shots :whistling: memorys still hurt of that big pic that couldnt b re sized :lol:

soooo next vids bench press xxx in fact dont u prob bench press what i do  xx


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> :whistling: nice feeling for whom precisely :lol: Massage with doms = torture
> 
> Day 2 is worse ....but it's really bad today and I did less than I normally do [due to not reading instructions properly:confused1:] Dread to think how I am going to be tomorrow.
> 
> What do we have tomorrow my little synchronised training buddy ?


Shoulders & Triceps, hope your filling your journal in, I'll be asking for copies:lol:

There'll be a punishment if homework not done:whistling:





leafman said:


> Lmfao tel always gets me told thats why he is like my second dad :thumbup1: *But older* :lol: As for me squating well when i can i will, but remember the pics u got last time u were demanding legs shots :whistling: memorys still hurt of that big pic that couldnt b re sized :lol:
> 
> soooo next vids bench press xxx in fact dont u prob bench press what i do  xx


 :cursing: :cursing:

You aint PM'ed me yet, fear of the squat is strong in this one:lol:


----------



## Jem

Pmsl K I am laughing at the memory of it ! Fookin mahoosive pic of your chicken legs :lol: :lol: :lol:

that was funny !

You got one back in return though :lol:

Not posting bench anytime soon 

Will be posting improved squats next week and deadlifts of course - got to do the deadlifts although I will leave the 80kg challenge I think ...might get 70 but not 80

He is scared of it indeedy !

How can you not train legs kevin :ban:


----------



## CharlieC25

Boo!! Whassup Snake woman 

What you training tonight??


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Pmsl K I am laughing at the memory of it ! Fookin mahoosive pic of your chicken legs :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> that was funny !
> 
> You got one back in return though :lol:
> 
> *Not posting bench anytime soon *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Will be posting improved squats next week and deadlifts of course - got to do the deadlifts although I will leave the 80kg challenge I think ...might get 70 but not 80
> 
> He is scared of it indeedy !
> 
> How can you not train legs kevin :ban:


Would be good idea to video all compound lifts Jem:thumbup1: That way we can check

your ermmm......erm....oh yeh, form


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Boo!! Whassup Snake woman
> 
> What you training tonight??


*Yo Mistress Whip - cardio only ! * :lol: 

*I have just posted in your journo, glad you are feeling better * 



tel3563 said:


> Would be good idea to video all compound lifts Jem:thumbup1: That way we can check
> 
> your ermmm......erm....oh yeh, form


Pmsl don't see anyone else posting loads of vids - everyone else just talks some don't even have avis  we will see !


----------



## CharlieC25

Good lass - burn it up on the cardio! I have seen your post - mucho gracias 

Wish I only had to train with weights - i HATE cardio


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> You aint PM'ed me yet, fear of the squat is strong in this one:lol:


Lol it's pretty strong in this one too - will have a whinge in my journal later I think.....



Jem said:


> *Cannot stand that show tbh - what a load of b0llox ! Hate it. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Cannot stand all of that womanly bonding stuff tel ...I hate women really, unless they are down to earth and shoot straight from the hip, these women are normally older than me as it goes. I have more male friends than females *
> 
> *
> *


Sounds familiar....... :lol:



Jem said:


> Just moving at the moment makes me cry - I might not have gone low but feck me I am still in pain today :lol:
> 
> *Ok I believe you * :lol: * I am coming to look at your pics now *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Don't go there with the lunges ...I told you - I put my back out thinking I was wonderwoman - it was sooo not cool


They're not great, and not the ones I thought they were lol - the pics of my hams looking big (it's the lard) are on my old journal but at risk of being accused of gratuitous underwear shots, I'll see if I can find one and put it up briefly


----------



## Beklet

For a limited period only - basically when I squat down there is no way the back of my heels are ever going to be able to touch my backside, cos everything else gets in the way!!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

Please do risk it beks !

I had to make pictorial comments - I love the one with the green hair, like a mermaid from a septic tank ! You could be a batman villain-ess:thumb:

tried to get to the gym and it as an EPIC FAIL

Had to do housework for daughter's friend visiting and this took twice the amount of time and pain because of leg pains :confused1:

Then had to pick son up rom school because he did not have his key to let himself in

Just got home - in full gym gear - would only have 20 mins time in the gym :cursing: :cursing:

Enforced rest day !


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> For a limited period only - basically when I squat down there is no way the back of my heels are ever going to be able to touch my backside, cos everything else gets in the way!!! :lol:
> 
> Pmsl just realised I quoted it ...I will delete it ...there ..
> 
> That is a good strong leggie there Beks - not lard that I can see
> 
> Nice hams ! I think I see - tis a nice problem to have though


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> For a limited period only - basically when I squat down there is no way the back of my heels are ever going to be able to touch my backside, cos everything else gets in the way!!! :lol:


I'm not a believer, although there are a few, in going atg, I don't think its necessary

tbh, and as Jems legs are telling her:lol:, you can have a good squat workout not even

going parallel:thumbup1:

Hows about changing a few things Beks, some of your workouts seem a tad long:whistling:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> I'm not a believer, although there are a few, in going atg, I don't think its necessary
> 
> tbh, and as Jems legs are telling her:lol:, *you can have a good squat workout not even **going parallel* :thumbup1:
> 
> Hows about changing a few things Beks, some of your workouts seem a tad long:whistling:


Alright don't fookin rub it in :lol: :lol: :lol: Jeez talk about rubbing salt ....


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> I'm not a believer, although there are a few, in going atg, I don't think its necessary
> 
> tbh, and as Jems legs are telling her:lol:, you can have a good squat workout not even
> 
> going parallel:thumbup1:
> 
> Hows about changing a few things Beks, some of your workouts seem a tad long:whistling:


Due to the Fear, I don't go atg anyway - not that I can, you understand - just below parallel is about where it ends....

What's the smiley for? What do you mean long? Tonight's will be, I'm sure :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Due to the Fear, I don't go atg anyway - not that I can, you understand - just below parallel is about where it ends....
> 
> *What's the smiley for?* What do you mean long? Tonight's will be, I'm sure :lol:


Drama:whistling:

Just hinting I think your workouts are maybe getting a bit long, I've been telling

Jem about the importance of glycogen, or lack of it in workouts, how it can destroy

any gains and leave us feeling a bit sh1t and down on ourselves, just an observation

hun


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Pmsl K I am laughing at the memory of it ! Fookin mahoosive pic of your chicken legs :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> that was funny !
> 
> You got one back in return though :lol:
> 
> Not posting bench anytime soon
> 
> Will be posting improved squats next week and deadlifts of course - got to do the deadlifts although I will leave the 80kg challenge I think ...might get 70 but not 80
> 
> He is scared of it indeedy !
> 
> How can you not train legs kevin :ban:


Not got a squat stand hun, but my daddy is in process of sorting somat out for me :whistling: Gonna go for session with tel next sunday aswell :thumbup1: Ive just finished a 1000cal shake and im about to do shoulders now 

Talking about bench ur training guru :whistling: is gonna kill me off on chest :cursing:

Tel......

cant we do back :lol:

Will be back soon jem xx


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> Drama:whistling:
> 
> *Just hinting I think your workouts are maybe getting a bit long,* I've been telling
> 
> Jem about the importance of glycogen, or lack of it in workouts, how it can destroy
> 
> any gains and leave us feeling a bit sh1t and down on ourselves, just an observation
> 
> hun


What would you suggest instead? I'm open to suggestions, as long as it's not the '3 sets of 15 for toning then 2 hours cardio' type of thing :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> What would you suggest instead? I'm open to suggestions, as long as it's not the *'3 sets of 15 for toning then 2 hours cardio' *type of thing :lol:


 :lol:

I'll PM you what Jem is trying out for 6 weeks:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'll PM you what Jem is trying out for 6 weeks:thumbup1:


Eek 

:lol: :lol: :lol:

*waits*

And feel free to visit my journal, it's all tumbleweeds at the moment.....


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> Eek
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *waits*
> 
> And feel free to visit my journal, it's all tumbleweeds at the moment.....


I've been all the time, but you rarely post:tongue:

Mines a bit threadbare as well, suppose we're yesterdays news:lol:


----------



## Beklet

tel3563 said:


> I've been all the time, but you rarely post:tongue:
> 
> Mines a bit threadbare as well, suppose we're yesterdays news:lol:


I've had no internet for 3 months, until a week or so ago.....have had to resort to my phone, which is why I've not posted......

And I've been bloody busy this month - will sort it out and be my usual net geek self soon enough :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Eek
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *waits*
> 
> And feel free to visit my journal, it's all tumbleweeds at the moment.....


Woohoo you too can feel the wrath :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

You will put me to shame anyway Beks !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Claire : before you whinge - I know they have vanished amongst my ramblings on so I will paste them here when you are present and correct :


have seen them :thumb: :thumb :

fair feckin play to you, you have made awesome progress since you started, and I know you will continue........ 

cant wait to see you on stage...cheering you on.........and I know if you want it you will get there one day......... :tongue:



tel3563 said:


> Drama:whistling:
> 
> Just hinting *I think your workouts are maybe getting a bit long*, I've been telling
> 
> Jem about the importance of glycogen, or lack of it in workouts, how it can destroy
> 
> any gains and leave us feeling a bit sh1t and down on ourselves, just an observation
> 
> hun


LOL only getting...... I think she may have cut down...cardio queen reigns on :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Cannot stand that show tbh - what a load of b0llox ! Hate it.
> 
> Cannot stand all of that womanly bonding stuff tel ...I* hate women really, unless they are down to earth and shoot straight from the hip, these women are normally older than me as it goes.** cough cough cough...think I must have something stuck in my throat* :lol: I have more male friends than females
> 
> I have done it a few times tel and I am fit [with a big ego...no really] so I will do as you suggested and see how I get on [obviously not today though]
> 
> Might even give the gym a miss today ...my legs are hurting !
> 
> I need to do some housework as my daughter has her pal coming to tea and I cannot bend down ....*LOL time to get the cleaner back*
> 
> I think I will just take them out to eat, then straight to the cinema pmsl - she wont see the mess this way !


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> have seen them :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> fair feckin play to you, you have made awesome progress since you started, and I know you will continue........
> 
> cant wait to see you on stage...cheering you on.........and I know if you want it you will get there one day......... :tongue:
> 
> *Thanks darling - even though it was crap :laugh: Hmm need some muscles - if I can get those and tighten the tum then I will be there with bells on [and little else] shaking me bootie like a good un * :lol:
> 
> LOL only getting...... I think she may have cut down...cardio queen reigns on :laugh:


keep up will ya - he was talking about Beks here :whistling: c'mon get with the programme - but yes I have cut down the cardio ...tis true


----------



## Jem

Obviously you are one exception claire:laugh: ok ? and yes you are younger than me .... ffs:cursing:

[see what I mean, women - hard work so pleased i'm not a ****]

NB: oh and erm cleaner is back btw...sick of seeing my make up in the sink. I did mention this a few posts back [pages]


----------



## pecman

Alright droopy draws hows it going?


----------



## Jem

pecman said:


> Alright droopy draws hows it going?


Hello darling ! In my world I am perfecting a squat, nearly eating mouldy toast and pretending to do work ...

How about yours?


----------



## pecman

Jem said:


> Hello darling ! In my world I am perfecting a squat, nearly eating mouldy toast and pretending to do work ...
> 
> How about yours?


 :lol:

i'm at work wondering what i want for xmas, And have no idea what to get anybody. 

I'm moving into my nice new family home at the end of this month so thats cool:thumbup1:

But in December i have my sisters/dads/wifes birthdays and xmas of course, Then on the 2nd of Jan it's my ickle boys first birthday :thumb:


----------



## Jem

ooh all about the dough then ?

sounds expensive

still at least you will be in a new home for xmas - that will be cosy !


----------



## pecman

Jem said:


> ooh all about the dough then ?
> 
> sounds expensive
> 
> still at least you will be in a new home for xmas - that will be cosy !


It wont the decor is shocking!!!! :lol: :lol:

Old people have owned it :lol:


----------



## Jem

OMFG not floral and browns

oooh pics ! pmsl


----------



## pecman

Jem said:


> OMFG not floral and browns
> 
> oooh pics ! pmsl


Yeah and thats just the living room carpet!! And that is no lie :lol:

And the lovely pink bathroom sweet matches my eyes pmsl :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Hello sorry for the absence - if anyone noticed

Have not been skiving, just indulging in the real world...scary I know !

Have done shoulders and tris as well as back and bis today so have these to type up before I get into trouble with the gaffer ...


----------



## Jem

*DAY 4 *

*
SHOULDER/TRI'S*

DB Seated Press 4 Sets	3.75 x 12 5 x 8 5 x 8	5 x 6

Seated Lateral Raise 3 sets	3.75 x 12 3.75 x 10 3.75 x 9

Reverse Pec dec 30kg x 12 30kg x 12	30kg x 10

EZ Skull Crushers 3 sets	10kg x 12 10 x 10 10 x 10

Rope Push Downs 2 sets	20kg x 12 20 x 8	20 x 7

*DAY 6 *

*
BACK/BI'S*

Deadlift 40kg x 12 50 x 12 50 x 10 50 x 9

Lat Pull down 25 x 12	30 x 5 25 x 8

Wide Grip Seated Row 30 x 12	30 x 10 30 x 7

EZ Narrow grip Curl 10 x 14 10 x 14	10 x 14

EZ Preacher Curl 10kg x 8 10 x 8 10 x 8

Plus I have done cardio - incline 8.0 speed 6.8 x 40 mins x 2 sessions


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *DAY 4 *
> 
> *
> SHOULDER/TRI'S*
> 
> DB Seated Press 4 Sets 3.75 x 12 5 x 8 5 x 8 5 x 6
> 
> Seated Lateral Raise 3 sets 3.75 x 12 3.75 x 10 3.75 x 9
> 
> Reverse Pec dec 30kg x 12 30kg x 12 30kg x 10
> 
> EZ Skull Crushers 3 sets 10kg x 12 10 x 10 10 x 10
> 
> Rope Push Downs 2 sets 20kg x 12 20 x 8 20 x 7
> 
> *DAY 6 *
> 
> *
> BACK/BI'S*
> 
> Deadlift 40kg x 12 50 x 12 50 x 10 50 x 9
> 
> Lat Pull down 25 x 12 30 x 5 25 x 8
> 
> Wide Grip Seated Row 30 x 12 30 x 10 30 x 7
> 
> EZ Narrow grip Curl 10 x 14 10 x 14 10 x 14
> 
> EZ Preacher Curl 10kg x 8 10 x 8 10 x 8
> 
> Plus I have done cardio - incline 8.0 speed 6.8 x 40 mins x 2 sessions


ermm, day 3 please:whistling:

real life, uurrghh:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R

Oopsie, I should read posts carefully :lol:


----------



## Jem

Huh? you have lost me ? does not take much but erm day 3 what ? day 3 was legs was it not ?


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *DAY 4 *
> 
> *
> SHOULDER/TRI'S*
> 
> DB Seated Press 4 Sets 3.75 x 12 5 x 8 5 x 8 5 x 6
> 
> Seated Lateral Raise 3 sets 3.75 x 12 3.75 x 10 3.75 x 9
> 
> Reverse Pec dec 30kg x 12 30kg x 12 30kg x 10
> 
> EZ Skull Crushers 3 sets 10kg x 12 10 x 10 10 x 10
> 
> Rope Push Downs 2 sets 20kg x 12 20 x 8 20 x 7
> 
> *DAY 6 *
> 
> *
> BACK/BI'S*
> 
> Deadlift 40kg x 12 50 x 12 50 x 10 50 x 9
> 
> Lat Pull down 25 x 12 30 x 5 25 x 8
> 
> Wide Grip Seated Row 30 x 12 30 x 10 30 x 7
> 
> EZ Narrow grip Curl 10 x 14 10 x 14 10 x 14
> 
> EZ Preacher Curl 10kg x 8 10 x 8 10 x 8
> 
> Plus I have done cardio - incline 8.0 speed 6.8 x 40 mins x 2 sessions


I would say there excellent workouts Jem, how you feeling?

Edit: got mixed up on day 3 and 4 and day 6, just played golf and had a couple, hick


----------



## Guest

Just dropping in to stare at your avy

oh, and nice workout also:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Tired !

Aching like a biatch

but ok

Diet has been fabulous, lots of protein and very clean

tried to cheat last night but my son went off to his dad's with my Caramel chocolate smuggled in his bags.....went for it, and it was gone....


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> Just dropping in to stare at your avy
> 
> oh, and nice workout also:thumbup1:


Hmmm zeusy ! how you doing  thanks muchly honey


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Hmmm zeusy ! how you doing  thanks muchly honey


Doing great Jemster.  Just moving with the flow of the world. Lazy day of american football ahead of me. Hope you're well

Brian


----------



## iopener

Good to see you back. Nice workouts, too. Everything ok?


----------



## Jem

ZEUS said:


> Doing great Jemster.  Just moving with the flow of the world. Lazy day of american football ahead of me. Hope you're well
> 
> Brian


How very laid back of you  is there such a thing as a LAZY game of American football; I went out with someone who played once - lazy, is not how I remember it :thumbup1:

I'm cool Bri - bit boring as usual but hey, good girls get more !



iopener said:


> Good to see you back. Nice workouts, too. Everything ok?


Cheers Ed, yep all is good - not up to much really, just shopping for decorational purposes. I've got the bug, I want to change all decor in the house in time for xmas :lol: Sh!t, it's not going to be pretty, chaos will ensue.

Still working hard in the gym and have any amount of help at the moment which is confusing - everyone is an expert :whistling:

Still cooking ? :cool2: x


----------



## iopener

Jem said:


> Cheers Ed, yep all is good - not up to much really, just shopping for decorational purposes. I've got the bug, I want to change all decor in the house in time for xmas :lol: Sh!t, it's not going to be pretty, chaos will ensue.
> 
> Still working hard in the gym and have any amount of help at the moment which is confusing - everyone is an expert :whistling:
> 
> Still cooking ? :cool2: x


Good to hear you've been keeping busy. I know what you mean when it coms to redecorating when you've got the bug, its a brilliant little feeling when youve got it all done.

The advice thing in the gym, there's a saying that comes to mind.

"Opinions are like assholes, everyone's got one, some are sweet but most are simply full of sh1t". Just smile and wave and take it for what it is, advice. Besides ill bet pounds to pennies you can mop the floor with their squat and deadlift forms anyway 

Still cooking away, got a full day of cooking ahead of me for the week ahead and im rather tired, but feeling remarkably upbeat.


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> Good to hear you've been keeping busy. I know what you mean when it coms to redecorating when you've got the bug, its a brilliant little feeling when youve got it all done.
> 
> The advice thing in the gym, there's a saying that comes to mind.
> 
> "Opinions are like assholes, everyone's got one, some are sweet but most are simply full of sh1t". Just smile and wave and take it for what it is, advice. Besides ill bet pounds to pennies you can mop the floor with their squat and deadlift forms anyway
> 
> Still cooking away, got a full day of cooking ahead of me for the week ahead and im rather tired, but feeling remarkably upbeat.


Haha loving it ! Tis true - I am very welcoming of feedback, but some of them think that just because I am a woman that I don't have the faintest idea what any of the machines are for...oh well smile and nod, smile and nod.

Half the time I act the bimbo just to keep them happy :lol: :lol: :lol:

Wish I had the heart to cook for the week

But I did buy a load of cake tins etc :thumb: - that's you rubbing off on me !


----------



## newhope

"opinions are like assholes, everyones got one, some are sweet but most are full of sh!t."...........haha made me smile!

hi jem...im new here...had a look through some of your posts and pics lol...wit woo @ you!...howd you start a journal like this?


----------



## Jem

Hi Newhope - welcome then !

If I can do a journal then anyone can - it's peasy, just go to members pics forum and post new thread - Bob's your uncle, Fanny's your aunt - decide what you want to say and off you go !

Let me know when you are up and running and I will pop in and see you for a cuppa

All the best

Jem


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> EZ Narrow grip Curl 10 x 14 10 x 14 10 x 14
> 
> *EZ Preacher Curl 10kg x 8 10 x 8 10 x 8*


Just noticed this:confused1:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Just noticed this:confused1:


 :confused1: bit confused by it myself Tel  It was Preacher curl machine with 10kg - 3 sets of 8, 10, 8

Had help with some reps too !


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> Hi Newhope - welcome then !
> 
> If I can do a journal then anyone can - it's peasy, just go to members pics forum and post new thread - Bob's your uncle, Fanny's your aunt - decide what you want to say and off you go !
> 
> Let me know when you are up and running and I will pop in and see you for a cuppa
> 
> All the best
> 
> Jem


Shes nice to the newbies, but once you start to gain a few reps she turns on you. :lol:


----------



## iopener

Jem said:


> that's you rubbing off on me !


Must......refrain from saying.......dirty.........comeback :laugh:


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> Shes nice to the newbies, but once you start to gain a few reps she turns on you. :lol:


I have not started with you yet - when I bite, you will know :whistling: - I think you will find that repping never came between me and you ? I have never repped you and you have never repped me :laugh:



iopener said:


> Must......refrain from saying.......dirty.........comeback :laugh:


ahem ...Mistress of Unintentional Innuendo strikes again :tongue:


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> I have not started with you yet - when I bite, you will know :whistling: - I think you will find that repping never came between me and you ? I have never repped you and you have never repped me


You could do so much better than my feeble reps Jem. SAL has turned me into a bad man. Ive even started dabbling in a bit of sperm


----------



## Jem

I wont go there - it smells


----------



## Jem

DAY 1

CHEST




Flat Bench 4 sets [NB: Bench Machine not free weights] 
25 x 12	
30 x 12	
35 x 12	
40 x 12

DBell incline press

2.5 x 12 
15lb x 12	
15lb x 11

Close Grip chest press

40 x 12	
40 x 10 
40 x 9

Pec Deck

30 x 10 
20 x 10 
20 x 9


Also happened to do 1 and 1/2 hours cardio later on - did not mean to do so much but erm it was the person I was with making me stay ....ahem.

In my defence it was all low intensity, I incline walked for 60 mins on 8% + cross trainer and we were talking the whole time.

He says he wants to help and I dont actually mind one bit ...in fact, I need to watch myself with this one - I like to think I'm bulletproof, but yesterday made me wonder ....


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> DAY 1
> 
> CHEST
> 
> 
> Flat Bench 4 sets [NB: Bench Machine not free weights]
> 25 x 12
> 30 x 12
> 35 x 12
> 40 x 12
> 
> DBell incline press
> 
> 2.5 x 12
> 15lb x 12
> 15lb x 11
> 
> Close Grip chest press *as in seat up with hammer grip?*
> 
> 40 x 12
> 40 x 10
> 40 x 9
> 
> Pec Deck
> 
> 30 x 10
> 20 x 10
> 20 x 9


Bench machine? Not a fan myself, is it one where both arms are free to push (preffered)

Inclines were 15lbs each arm? If so thats a big improvement as thats 6.5kg

Two machines as pressing movements, not ideal, if bench press busy do DB flat bench:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Bench machine? Not a fan myself, is it one where both arms are free to push (preffered)
> 
> *Yeah that's the one *
> 
> *
> Don't like it really - much prefer free benching but get scared of putting too much weight on and was no one in at that point to help *
> 
> Inclines were 15lbs each arm? If so thats a big improvement as thats 6.5kg
> 
> *Yep but not sure what 15lbs is ?* :confused1: *? in kgs - did this in the women's part and they have different weights than in the mens bit hence the lbs & kilos confusion ! * *Doh just read post properly [it's 6.82 kilos actually pmsl] ...not sure what I did last week *runs to check**
> 
> Two machines as pressing movements, not ideal, if bench press busy do DB flat bench:thumbup1:


*Ok - will be having help next week - have been bullied into submission by someone ...*


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *Ok - will be having help next week - have been **bullied into submission by someone** ...*


What does this mean:confused1: Keep to workout or I'll throw a strop


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> What does this mean:confused1: Keep to workout or I'll throw a strop


Not you Tel :laugh: what are you throwing strops for :ban: :lol:

Just into accepting help from someone which is a good thing is it not?

I am keeping to the workout !

A little assistance with reps and a bit of chemistry just adds to the mix :whistling:


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Juicy Jem - how was your weekend?

I am super! tired today! (note the additional ! to drive home my point!  ) 1 week to go and the little man is driving me crazy! hehe


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Juicy Jem - how was your weekend?
> 
> I am super! tired today! (note the additional ! to drive home my point!  ) 1 week to go and the little man is driving me crazy! hehe


Hi carly ! oh you poor thing, it must be awful - I doubt I would be able to keep my patience if I was so tired and lacking of tasty food :laugh:

The only thing that keeps me going now is my peanut butter and granary toast in the morning:thumb:

Have got help in the gym and on here now so I feel I should commit to saying I am going to compete next year as I really think I can do it with a little help from my friends - just scared :laugh:

Things are all coming together though ...just the private life that needs sorting once and for all 

What you up to now ?

xxx


----------



## CharlieC25

WOOHOO!! Excellent news love - I will def come and support you on your first contest - as long as its not in Scotland as that is abit of a trek!!

You really do have fantastic potential and fyi I know the whole stretch mark business plays on your mind but did you know dream tan covers most things like that? Noone even saw my scar on the day and its 8 inches long down my back - we like dream tan  just a light covering though or it'd be too dark and hide all ya development..

I've just put Brandon down for a nap and am about to cook meal 3 before settling in for an hour of internet time - you? xxxx


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> WOOHOO!! Excellent news love - I will def come and support you on your first contest - as long as its not in Scotland as that is abit of a trek!!
> 
> You really do have fantastic potential and fyi I know the whole stretch mark business plays on your mind but did you know dream tan covers most things like that? Noone even saw my scar on the day and its 8 inches long down my back - we like dream tan  just a light covering though or it'd be too dark and hide all ya development..
> 
> I've just put Brandon down for a nap and am about to cook meal 3 before settling in for an hour of internet time - you? xxxx


Off to the gym to do my leggies  ...smiling through gritted teeth here because I am not looking forward to it :lol:

Feel a bit better about the Dream Tan business then - it just needs to be tight as a drum then

Have not got a clue where to begin - which federation to chose etc & whether I need to pay someone to prep me - or - rely on help from the gym ? :confused1:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Off to the gym to do my leggies  ...smiling through gritted teeth here because I am not looking forward to it :lol:
> 
> Feel a bit better about the Dream Tan business then - it just needs to be tight as a drum then
> 
> Have not got a clue where to begin - which federation to chose etc & whether I need to pay someone to prep me - or - rely on help from the gym ? :confused1:


Don't go with a negative attitude, learn to love the legs

Keep the good form Jem, just a little lower, start lighter but do more reps if you

can, don't just do a number:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Don't go with a negative attitude, learn to love the legs
> 
> Keep the good form Jem, just a little lower, start lighter but do more reps if you
> 
> can, don't just do a number:thumbup1:


Yes Boss :thumb:


----------



## avfc_ant

Push from the heel not from the front of the foot. You want to feel it in your glutes.


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> Push from the heel not from the front of the foot. You want to feel it in your glutes.


 :beer: ok !



chilisi said:


> hi jemmy.. hows the progress going...?


Hi chils - fine honey - just off to do the leggies

Not feeling super strong so just hope I can concentrate on having a good one

Oh I have some pump thing to try before I train :beer:

How are things with you ? all going well with the girlie ? How was the move and how are things re the navy ?

Details - I need to know what is happening :lol:


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> How are things with you ? all going well with the girlie ? How was the move and how are things re the navy ?
> 
> Details - I need to know what is happening :lol:


Jems training/gossip journal by the looks of it :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Off to the gym to do my leggies  ...smiling through gritted teeth here because I am not looking forward to it :lol:
> 
> Feel a bit better about the Dream Tan business then - it just needs to be tight as a drum then
> 
> Have not got a clue where to begin - which federation to chose etc & whether I need to pay someone to prep me - or - rely on help from the gym ? :confused1:


Well firstly is there anyone at your gym who has experience in competitive bodybuilding? As weight lifting is one thing but getting the diet right on and off season is essential..

I started my comp diet by myself and yes I did lose weight but when Paul stepped in 3 weeks out from my comp and prepped me - the gains I made in those last 3 weeks were massive, I looked harder, tighter and fuller.. If I'd have carried on by myself I prob would've been far too skinny..

There is loads of info on the net and peeps in here really know their stuff so depending on whether you've got the money to pay for a prep guy I would ask for advice on here and see what people say..

Having a trainer for me has been brilliant, I have more motivation to do well because I want to do well for Paul too, learning how to work the muscles properly was also a big thing for me and the diet was hugely informative. I'd misconstrued so many facts on the internet and discovered things that I never thought would work actually did.. I will be asking Paul to prep me for off season as I just do not have the knowledge to do it myself - I learn something every time I speak to him so hopefully one day I will be able to prep myself hahaha

Have a look on each different fed's website and look at the top 3, see what the figures are like and have a think about what your own goals are then choose the fed that matches your bod  Prob a good idea to go to a few shows aswell see which ones you prefer - I know most girls compete in 2 or 3 feds so its not like you have to pick one and thats the only one you can compete in..

Legs eh - I am smugly going to say that I did my last leg session on Friday MU HAHAHAHAHAHAHA brilliant - bestest feeling bar realising that you have done all the cardio you need to do too (that for me will be Weds  )


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Well firstly is there anyone at your gym who has experience in competitive bodybuilding? As weight lifting is one thing but getting the diet right on and off season is essential..
> 
> *Loads of the buggers to be honest *
> 
> I started my comp diet by myself and yes I did lose weight but when Paul stepped in 3 weeks out from my comp and prepped me - the gains I made in those last 3 weeks were massive, I looked harder, tighter and fuller.. If I'd have carried on by myself I prob would've been far too skinny..
> 
> *Yep there is something to be said for the experience he has - this is definitely the way to go for a first show I think *
> 
> *Also means you cannot give up ! *
> 
> There is loads of info on the net and peeps in here really know their stuff so depending on whether you've got the money to pay for a prep guy I would ask for advice on here and see what people say..
> 
> Having a trainer for me has been brilliant, I have more motivation to do well because I want to do well for Paul too, learning how to work the muscles properly was also a big thing for me and the diet was hugely informative. I'd misconstrued so many facts on the internet and discovered things that I never thought would work actually did
> 
> .. I will be asking Paul to prep me for off season as I just do not have the knowledge to do it myself - I learn something every time I speak to him so hopefully one day I will be able to prep myself hahaha
> 
> Have a look on each different fed's website and look at the top 3, see what the figures are like and have a think about what your own goals are then choose the fed that matches your bod  Prob a good idea to go to a few shows aswell see which ones you prefer - I know most girls compete in 2 or 3 feds so its not like you have to pick one and thats the only one you can compete in..
> 
> *Cheers carly - very helpful advice hun *
> 
> Legs eh - I am smugly going to say that I did my last leg session on Friday MU HAHAHAHAHAHAHA brilliant - bestest feeling bar realising that you have done all the cardio you need to do too (that for me will be Weds  )


*Good for you ! * :beer:



chilisi said:


> ha ha ok..... im on 3 months paid leave from the marines until i leave on 10th dec. ive finally moved finished moving in and things are going well thank you. im not finding it as hard as i thought
> 
> ive started using metrx amped which gives me a good pump and energy for the gym.


*Glad it's all coming along - hope you have something lined up work wise then ! *


----------



## Jem

*DAY 2*

*
LEGS*

Warmed up walking on tread incline x 15 mins

Squat

Warm up with bar x 20

30kg x 12

30 x 12

40kg x 12

40 x 10

Leg Ext

25 x 12

25 x 10

25 x 9

Lying Leg Curl

40 x 10

40 x 8

35 x 8

SLDL

40kg - 3 x 12

Standing Calves

130 - 3 x 10

Got some vids to post up with hopefully improved squat and some SLDL


----------



## Jem

Cool stuff - that is quite something these days chils :beer:


----------



## Jem

too early to say and I have been sitting in same position for about 30 mins so they will prob not move when I try to get up ...

Not as heavy as last week but hopefully the squats were deeper so will be interesting to compare the amount of pain I have.

Incidentally for anyone who cares: spoke to someone I consider quite knowledgeable yesterday and he told me that if he had his way, I would not be doing normal squats as they make your ass grow and due to the fact that I want a smaller waist he would put me on front or hack squats

Tel - what's your opinion on that ?


----------



## Galtonator

fronts are good excersise can muller your delts though


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Incidentally for anyone who cares: spoke to someone I consider quite knowledgeable yesterday and he told me that if he had his way, I would not be doing normal squats as they make your ass grow and due to the fact that I want a smaller waist he would put me on front or hack squats
> 
> Tel - what's your opinion on that ?


I'm not Tel but.......personally I want my ass to grow - yes it's big now but a lot of women find they think they have a big butt but diet down and it was all flat...nothing worse than having decent muscles everywhere and a flat butt..... :lol:

Front squats target your quads more...but I'm sure Tel bollocked one of us for mentioning front squats before (probably me..)


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I'm not Tel but.......personally I want my ass to grow - yes it's big now but a lot of women find they think they have a big butt but diet down and it was all flat...nothing worse than having decent muscles everywhere and a flat butt..... :lol:
> 
> Front squats target your quads more...but I'm sure Tel bollocked one of us for mentioning front squats before (probably me..)


pmsl yes it was you 

Yes I appreciate the fact that we want shapely butts and I did indeed say this to him and his reply was that you will not get a flat butt unless you are genetically predisposed to having a big butt ...in my family they all just have fat asses so I havent got a feckin clue :confused1:

He seemed to think that squatting will thicken the waist - you can imagine my horror at that little suggestion being as I am indeed an H frame striving for a Y

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Galtonator said:


> fronts are good excersise can muller your delts though


Muller  ? as in damage ?



chilisi said:


> you should feel the ache in the morning


You know, I think you might just be right there


----------



## jamie seagia

hello how the jornal going jem?

i have to update myn later after training come have a peek see wat you think thanks

jamie


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> pmsl yes it was you
> 
> Yes I appreciate the fact that we want shapely butts and I did indeed say this to him and his reply was that you will not get a flat butt unless you are genetically predisposed to having a big butt ...in my family they all just have fat asses so I havent got a feckin clue :confused1:
> 
> He seemed to think that squatting will thicken the waist - you can imagine my horror at that little suggestion being as I am indeed an H frame striving for a Y
> 
> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


Heavy squatting (and deadlifting) will work the abs, though I don't know about thickening the waist (I suspect deads might to some degree as they'll build the lower back)

I'd wait for the master to advise you lol :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Heavy squatting (and deadlifting) will work the abs, though I don't know about thickening the waist (I suspect deads might to some degree as they'll build the lower back)
> 
> I'd wait for the master to advise you lol :laugh:


Yes I am sure spanks will be in order for daring to question his genius :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Thanks for popping in Jamie - I shall do !

Ok so here are some more vids





 - squats with bar no weight

[whatever, I am practising ok !]






Squats with 40






SLDL with 40


----------



## Irish Beast

You've got very strong legs!

Quite impressed


----------



## avfc_ant

That in the power room or leg room?

doin legs on wednesday now cause going disney on ice - princess wishes pmsl :lol: tomorrow.

Good form btw


----------



## iopener

How did they feel when you were doing them?

One of the biggest things i can not recommend enough is to NOT wear heavily supporting trainers with squishy soles. Get a pair of flat soled shoes and put a pair of little plates under your heels and you may find it much easier to get to parallel, as well as improving the comfort of the lift if you have an issue with it.


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> You've got very strong legs!
> 
> Quite impressed


*Quite :laugh: God you're hard to please ! *

*Cheers IB * 



avfc_ant said:


> That in the power room or leg room?
> 
> doin legs on wednesday now cause going disney on ice - princess wishes pmsl :lol: tomorrow.
> 
> Good form btw


*Cheers ant - power room - no room in leg room and not doing them in main gym for obvious reasons* :whistling:



iopener said:


> How did they feel when you were doing them?
> 
> One of the biggest things i can not recommend enough is to NOT wear heavily supporting trainers with squishy soles. Get a pair of flat soled shoes and put a pair of little plates under your heels and you may find it much easier to get to parallel, as well as improving the comfort of the lift if you have an issue with it.


*Just hard to get down *  * It's because I am so tall - yep that's my line * 

*Felt better today *

*I know I forgot my little booties today - last week I wore them *

*Dont find plates help but yes agrees re flat shoes *

*Cheers Ed *


----------



## iopener

I can just go below parallel due to the way my hamstrings are inserted into my lower chain.

Plates just raise the heel and provide a non-compressible surface for you to drive your heels into when you lift. This ensures a straight back.


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> I can just go below parallel due to the way my hamstrings are inserted into my lower chain.
> 
> Plates just raise the heel and provide a non-compressible surface for you to drive your heels into when you lift. This ensures a straight back.


Oh erm that's technical and I dont do technical 

It still hurts - it must be doing something 

Ok will try with plates next week pffft all these vids :tongue:


----------



## iopener

Here, have a look at me doing front squats on plates. I drive up with my heels not the front of my feet. Also my back is totally straight.

In a nutshell: Squidgy means you wobble, not squidgy means you are stable on your feet. trainers are designed to absorb shock and squidgy, usually flat soled shoes don't have much to compress.


----------



## rodrigo

:thumb :howdy doody jem back from a stressful weekend and not much happenin on here :confused1: just missed a redundancy in work so no dole q yet for a while :thumb: trainin myself is going grrrrrrrrrrrrrreat bout you then :confused1:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> too early to say and I have been sitting in same position for about 30 mins so they will prob not move when I try to get up ...
> 
> Not as heavy as last week but hopefully the squats were deeper so will be interesting to compare the amount of pain I have.
> 
> Incidentally for anyone who cares: spoke to someone I consider quite knowledgeable yesterday and he told me that if he had his way, I would not be doing normal squats as they make your ass grow and due to the fact that I want a smaller waist he would put me on front or hack squats
> 
> Tel - what's your opinion on that ?


Hmm, yes your a55 will be huge after 6 weeks of rear squatting 40-50 kg, better

quit now



Jem said:


> Yes I am sure spanks will be in order for daring to question his genius :innocent:


spanks are a reward, not a punishment:whistling:



Jem said:


> Oh erm that's technical and I dont do technical
> 
> It still hurts - it must be doing something
> 
> Ok will try with plates next week pffft all these vids :tongue:


forget the plates for now, just do same as this week with more weight:thumbup1:

I haven't looked at your workout yet as i've been reading all the advice your taking:whistling:

If you ask 10 experienced ppl the best way to do (insert exercise) you'll get 10 differing answers

get the picture.............. so as not to confuse you just listen to one, if that

doesn't work after a sufficient amount of time then that way is not the correct

way for you, so you'd change who you get your advice off, for now follow the

programme

Cappiche


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *DAY 2*
> 
> *
> LEGS*
> 
> Warmed up walking on tread incline x 15 mins
> 
> Squat
> 
> Warm up with bar x 20
> 
> 30kg x 12 do all lifts at 40 kg next week, no matter how many reps you can get
> 
> 30 x 12
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 40 x 10
> 
> Leg Ext
> 
> 25 x 12 Use same weight next week
> 
> 25 x 10
> 
> 25 x 9
> 
> Lying Leg Curl
> 
> 40 x 10 do all 3 sets with 40 next week
> 
> 40 x 8
> 
> 35 x 8
> 
> SLDL
> 
> 40kg - 3 x 12 :confused1:
> 
> Standing Calves
> 
> 130 - 3 x 10 Move weight up next week
> 
> Got some vids to post up with hopefully improved squat and some SLDL


A decent workout Jem, just a few points:whistling:

How long did workout last?

Don't do sldl and leg curl, choose 1 and stick to it pls, prefer leg curl as normal

deads will still hit hams

Why did you do standing and not seated like last week, how do we track your

progress over 6 weeks if your chopping and changing:rolleyes:

Have you noticed an actual change in your intensity? Be honest:innocent:

Are doms still worse than before?

sorry but no spanking for you tonight:lol:nearly, but not quite

x

tel


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> Here, have a look at me doing front squats on plates. I drive up with my heels not the front of my feet. Also my back is totally straight.
> 
> In a nutshell: Squidgy means you wobble, not squidgy means you are stable on your feet. trainers are designed to absorb shock and squidgy, usually flat soled shoes don't have much to compress.


cheers for that Ed

will watch when on home pc !



rodrigo said:


> :thumb :howdy doody jem back from a stressful weekend and not much happenin on here :confused1: just missed a redundancy in work so no dole q yet for a while :thumb: trainin myself is going grrrrrrrrrrrrrreat bout you then :confused1:


Oops scary times huh - glad it missed you anyway hun!

all ok - just concentrating on growing in the right places ha


----------



## Greyphantom

tel3563 said:


> forget the plates for now, just do same as this week with more weight:thumbup1:
> 
> I haven't looked at your workout yet as i've been reading all the advice your taking:whistling:
> 
> If you ask 10 experienced ppl the best way to do (insert exercise) you'll get 10 differing answers get the picture.............. so as not to confuse you just listen to one, if that doesn't work after a sufficient amount of time then that way is not the correct way for you, so you'd change who you get your advice off, for now follow the programme Cappiche


Awesome post there... the greatest trick of lifting is sifting the dross from the gold and making use of that gold... also what works for one might not work for another... its all about finding how your body works and responds and then using that to formulate the best workout for you... takes time but worth it... still need to get that last few inches down on the parallel to pretty lady... :tongue: but looking good and not much wibble...


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, yes your a55 will be huge after 6 weeks of rear squatting 40-50 kg, better
> 
> quit now
> 
> *just asking- GOD! *teenage sulk**
> 
> spanks are a reward, not a punishment:whistling:
> 
> *Oh ....*
> 
> forget the plates for now, just do same as this week with more weight:thumbup1:
> 
> I haven't looked at your workout yet as i've been reading all the advice your taking:whistling:
> 
> *I might be getting it but it doesnt mean I take any notice - this is a common problem with me ...in the end, I do what I want * :whistling:
> 
> If you ask 10 experienced ppl the best way to do (insert exercise) you'll get 10 differing answers
> 
> get the picture.............. so as not to confuse you just listen to one, if that
> 
> doesn't work after a sufficient amount of time then that way is not the correct
> 
> way for you, so you'd change who you get your advice off, for now follow the
> 
> programme
> 
> Cappiche


I comprehend commendant :surrender:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Awesome post there... the greatest trick of lifting is sifting the dross from the gold and making use of that gold... also what works for one might not work for another... its all about finding how your body works and responds and then using that to formulate the best workout for you... takes time but worth it... still need to get that last few inches down on the parallel to pretty lady... :tongue: but looking good and not much wibble...


Dont encourage him further please - had enough of his rollickings thankyou :lol: I know I need to get down [Ow - James Brown stylie] ...will keep doing it ! Almost wibbleless in fact :laugh:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> A decent workout Jem, just a few points:whistling:
> 
> *can you smell the fear *
> 
> How long did workout last?
> 
> about 50 mins tel - purposely left the house an hour before school run so that I could not dawdle/add cardio
> 
> Don't do sldl and leg curl, choose 1 and stick to it pls, prefer leg curl as normal
> 
> deads will still hit hams
> 
> *Twas an accident! *
> 
> Why did you do standing and not seated like last week, how do we track your
> 
> progress over 6 weeks if your chopping and changing:rolleyes:
> 
> Because the seated one collapsed on my legs last week - it did not lock back in and I got scared ...I will do seated again next week :confused1: actually to tell the truth I was fooked as well - was not even gonna bother with calves ...
> 
> Have you noticed an actual change in your intensity? Be honest:innocent:
> 
> *Yes I bleeding have - I work harder & have far less time between sets too *
> 
> *I now sweat profusely whilst doing weights - ok ? feckin slave driver *
> 
> Are doms still worse than before?
> 
> *Nope - not half as bad today - need to keep the weight up and the squat down I think *
> 
> sorry but no spanking for you tonight:lol:nearly, but not quite
> 
> *Damn I was assuming the position as well* :innocent:
> 
> x
> 
> tel


----------



## TH0R

the bar only squats are good, just keep that form with weight on, I noticed on the 40kg squat

that your hips stopped moving towards the end of the movement and your chest still moved

forwards.

dont forget the hips drive is the first movement, chest shouldn't come up till after this.

all that said they are still better squats than most I see, and will work the quads nicely

so well done:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

50 mins, nice one:thumbup1:

Jem, I wasn't doubting your intensity, I was just asking, I see a lot of ppl just going through

the motions and they may as well not be there, just keeping you on your toes pet:rolleyes:

I did legs and my chest is still hurting so much I can't feel the legs doms yet, tbh I

normally suffer 48 hours after. Can't wait till tomorrow:whistling:

How are you feeling in yourself, frumpy, fit, lean?? are you enjoying the change in training?

Only 4.5 weeks to go before another change:laugh:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> the bar only squats are good, just keep that form with weight on, I noticed on the 40kg squat
> 
> that your hips stopped moving towards the end of the movement and your chest still moved
> 
> forwards.
> 
> dont forget the hips drive is the first movement, chest shouldn't come up till after this.
> 
> all that said they are still better squats than most I see, and will work the quads nicely
> 
> so well done:thumbup1:


*Ok I feel the change as soon as I add weight tbh - would have a spotter if there werent so many pervs in my gym offering haha *

*They can only improve now that I have shown the world because I have an ego that needs feeding via improvement* 



tel3563 said:


> 50 mins, nice one:thumbup1:
> 
> Jem, I wasn't doubting your intensity, I was just asking, I see a lot of ppl just going through the motions and they may as well not be there, just keeping you on your toes pet:rolleyes:
> 
> *All good tel - I do try to think about the muscles I am working and focus just on them ...mind/body connection cheesy stuff * :beer:
> 
> I did legs and my chest is still hurting so much I can't feel the legs doms yet, tbh I
> 
> normally suffer 48 hours after. Can't wait till tomorrow:whistling:
> 
> *Yep my chest is still hurting a bit although I didnt do the free benching ! *
> 
> *Actually though, upon using that machine, I was surprised how much more I could lift compared to the last time I used it ....so my strength has improved drastically even up to now *
> 
> How are you feeling in yourself, frumpy, fit, lean?? are you enjoying the change in training?
> 
> :cursing: * FRUMPY !!! hate that word - that is what got me into this whole thing in the first place - someone told me that *
> 
> *'you are never going to be the perfect size 10, you are a mom and frumpy, dont go looking at young girls, you cannot be like them ' *
> 
> *Ex Boyfriend *
> 
> *Never feel frumpy ...not I *
> 
> *I feel fantastic, I am actually leaner now than 2 weeks ago - low intensity cardio I think and I am stronger*
> 
> *All in all, good call - cannot fault your methods [drat] *
> 
> Only 4.5 weeks to go before another change:laugh:


*Sounds ominous*  *xx*


----------



## avfc_ant

You training tomorrow Jem?


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> You training tomorrow Jem?


yep shoulders and tris

cardio only today

what about you ant ?


----------



## Irish Beast

What are your shoulder lifts like J?

I love shoulder DB press but am [email protected] at military. Seems un natural for me!


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> yep shoulders and tris
> 
> cardio only today
> 
> what about you ant ?


No training tonight but legs tomorrow.


----------



## CharlieC25

Glad I could help lovely! You will be fab!! How are you feeling today? x


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> What are your shoulder lifts like J?
> 
> I love shoulder DB press but am [email protected] at military. Seems un natural for me!


Pants tbh ! I only have ickle shoulders :lol:

I have not done more than 10kg seated military press sets 

Actually have high hopes for the weights tomorrow so will post it up and you can see for yourself IB



avfc_ant said:


> No training tonight but legs tomorrow.


Hahahahahhaaha legs hahahahahaha - *smug*


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Glad I could help lovely! You will be fab!! How are you feeling today? x


Always so buoyant carly ! wish I had your confidence love :laugh:

Might be trying to enlist the help of Paul myself soon

Today was pants ! no cardio because boy was ill - he has epilepsy [because he had meningitis when he was a baby] and goes into trance like states. He has slept like a log all day bless him

Changes are a-happening with home front - space this watch - not good but have to be done for the good of long term plans

xx


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Always so buoyant carly ! wish I had your confidence love :laugh:
> 
> Might be trying to enlist the help of Paul myself soon
> 
> Today was pants ! no cardio because boy was ill - he has epilepsy [because he had meningitis when he was a baby] and goes into trance like states. He has slept like a log all day bless him
> 
> *Changes are a-happening with home front - space this watch - not good but have to be done for the good of long term plans*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> xx


You moving to Yorkshire already You will be welcomed:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Ha - I am an impulsive girl !

I would much rather be back up north than in feckin Birmingham tbh ...


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Ha - I am an impulsive girl !
> 
> I would much rather be back up north than in feckin Birmingham tbh ...


in the nicest possible way so as not to offend anyone but :thumb: to that comment....lol or you could just move to bedford 

how about it......lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> in the nicest possible way so as not to offend anyone but :thumb: to that comment....lol or you could just move to bedford
> 
> how about it......lol


I would end up chained to the trampoline...again :whistling:

You just never know honey ! I can live anywhere in the country due to working from home .... I could babysit for you and I know there is a decent gym there :laugh: & Beks could kick my ass into gear re lifting heavy

and we could go out on girlie nights all the time [if rob would let you out with me :lol: ]

Sounds like a plan to me :bounce:

Just need a house !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I would end up chained to the trampoline...again :whistling:
> 
> You just never know honey ! I can live anywhere in the country due to working from home .... I could babysit for you and I know there is a decent gym there :laugh: & Beks could kick my ass into gear re lifting heavy
> 
> and we could go out on girlie nights all the time [if rob would let you out with me :lol: ]
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me :bounce:
> 
> Just need a house !


pmsl its sounds like we chained you to the trampoline in some kinky styley.....lol

lol you met charlotte do you really think he would worry about me and you going out...haha that girl is a walking disaster with a mouth to match :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

very very true

I dont think he would let you out alone with charlotte though - you would either end up in the cells or in hospital or abducted by random blokes ....

Eugh EPA tabs are repeating on me --mmmmm fishy


----------



## Irish Beast

Jem said:


> Pants tbh ! I only have ickle shoulders :lol:
> 
> *I have not done more than 10kg seated military press sets *
> 
> *
> Actually have high hopes for the weights tomorrow so will post it up and you can see for yourself IB *
> 
> Hahahahahhaaha legs hahahahahaha - *smug*


Im doing the shoulders today but unfortunately have no way of filming the testosterone fuelled, mask wearing savagery.

My chest is really sore from a brutal session on Monday so lifting those DBs overhead is gonna be pretty unpleasant!

I never knew you [email protected] from home, sorry worked! Id love to do that! My mate works from home every so often. He just sets his Blackberry to bleep when important emails come, puts it beside his bed and sleeps all day (having been on a bender with yours truly thr night before!).


----------



## Jem

yeah only problem is this site ....for some reason all social networking sites apart from this one are blocked ? I would prob get a promotion/pay rise if I actually did anything to earn my salary ...


----------



## Irish Beast

Lucky for you eh? I often wondered how you get away with posting so much in work!

I used to be on MT all the time in work. At first I didn't realise you could remove all the pictures. So many times people crept up behind me and I appeared to be looking at pictures of semi nakes muscular men. One time I was even looking at a picture of myself. They must have thought I was so vain!!


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Lucky for you eh? I often wondered how you get away with posting so much in work!
> 
> I used to be on MT all the time in work. At first I didn't realise you could remove all the pictures. So many times people crept up behind me and I appeared to be looking at pictures of semi nakes muscular men. One time I was even looking at a picture of myself. They must have thought I was so vain!!


IT have accessed my laptop remotely and I suspect that the whole of the IT dept has therefore seen me in a bikini :beer:

Oh well - sh!t happens

So long as I still have a job ...

Got my link back now so can send you that job description if you like ? Not sure if I can pm it - have you got an email address hun ? Promise I wont send nudie pics :whistling: :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

got the kids of to school and misses is at work back to bed for an hour :thumb :and up for food and pack the lunch, gym at 13.00 hours pull day today back shrugs and bi then work at 15.00 hours thats the plan bout you then jem


----------



## Jem

Hmmm shoulders and tris today ! work, work and more work

thinking of applying for an internal post but in all probability I will get it and then this means working in an office, travelling on the motorway everyday, missing the gym time and paying out child care

Is a pay rise worth that much ?


----------



## Irish Beast

In my opinion Id want a colossal pay rise to contemplate the change. Childcare costs a bomb so youd be needing at least a 10k rise to make it even worthwhile.

You might have to do a bit as well, which would be no good for your UKM post count!


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> In my opinion Id want a colossal pay rise to contemplate the change. Childcare costs a bomb so youd be needing at least a 10k rise to make it even worthwhile.
> 
> You might have to do a bit as well, which would be no good for your UKM post count!


you're right - post count pmsl -so not worth it :lol:

Actually dont think it is worth it and no price has been agreed I would have to haggle with them

If I want to compete in May then putting extra work pressures on myself is not going to help when I can stay in this role and do nothing :lol:

I should really motivate my ass and do it but why shouldn't I have it easier whilst daughter is still at junior school?

Just feel a bit ambition-less at the moment


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> you need to time to enjoy your self and have a life.. what you earn etc with the rise, will prob be taken up in child care and travel...


I reckon it would chils tbh - I feel like a lazy bstard in not going for it but at the moment I can take my daughter to and from school, help them with their homework and get my gym time in

...plus I am in the middle of a split with bf so all that is kicking off - as per usual, I am doing the 'change everything at once' thing that I do :cursing:

Why do I do this to myself ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DanJ

Jem said:


> I reckon it would chils tbh - I feel like a lazy bstard in not going for it but at the moment I can take my daughter to and from school, help them with their homework and get my gym time in
> 
> ...plus I am in the middle of a split with bf so all that is kicking off - as per usual, I am doing the 'change everything at once' thing that I do :cursing:
> 
> Why do I do this to myself ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yikes!! Sorry to hear that. Been there done that, but it gave me a real kick up the backside and i came off so much better in the end.

Been reading your journal for a while so thought i'd best chime in :thumbup1: . Looking very well indeed.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Irish Beast

Another hellish shoulder and tris session completed.

my arms are actually trembling!

Looking forward to yours?!


----------



## Jem

DanJ said:


> Yikes!! Sorry to hear that. Been there done that, but it gave me a real kick up the backside and i came off so much better in the end.
> 
> Been reading your journal for a while so thought i'd best chime in :thumbup1: . Looking very well indeed.
> 
> Good luck with everything.


Thanks Dan - same to you ! Cheers for saying hello at last then :laugh:



Irish Beast said:


> Another hellish shoulder and tris session completed.
> 
> my arms are actually trembling!
> 
> Looking forward to yours?!


Yes indeedy cannot wait !!!


----------



## Irish Beast

Beast and Jem after todays shoulders sessions


----------



## clairey.h

Irish Beast said:


> Beast and Jem after todays shoulders sessions


pmsl which ones which :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> very very true
> 
> I dont think he would let you out alone with charlotte though - you would either end up in the cells or in hospital or abducted by random blokes ....
> 
> Eugh EPA tabs are repeating on me --mmmmm fishy


do you take them with food?, I find that stops the fish oils repeating...else I would have stopped taking them a long long time ago :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast

How bizarre.

I dont actually remember posting that. Was absolutely slaughtered last night! Really wanted to stay in bed but have to be in town for 9am!

Based on the fact that the white one has better legs, it has to be Jem!

Still trying to work out the relevance of donkeys. Perhaps it was something to do with the sounds I was making after my final set yesterday!


----------



## clairey.h

Irish Beast said:


> How bizarre.
> 
> I dont actually remember posting that. Was absolutely slaughtered last night! Really wanted to stay in bed but have to be in town for 9am!
> 
> Based on the fact that the white one has better legs, it has to be Jem!
> 
> Still trying to work out the relevance of donkeys. Perhaps it was something to do with the sounds I was making after my final set yesterday!


pmsl....ohhhh shes gonna love you..........so now shes a donkey :lol: :lol:

to late you cant edit cause I already quoted 

must have been a good night :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast

If you call a good night sitting drinking on my own while my gf is asleep in bed then yes it was a real corker!

Im more annoyed with myself for getting a kebab with chips! I always get chips with the bloody things despite not really wanting them. As usual the living room looks like a murder scene

God I'm such a loser!


----------



## Cass

Jem, quark and strawberry jelly crystals = one very happy Cassie  it was so nice! Thanks for the tip, I know what i'm stocking up on now, yummy!


----------



## Jem

OMFG I am still trying to work out why I am considered a donkey :laugh:

No probs Cass - that's me every night :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> do you take them with food?, I find that stops the fish oils repeating...else I would have stopped taking them a long long time ago :thumb:


Nope - will do in future !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Nope - will do in future !


see I can be of use :lol: :lol: :lol:

it does help though


----------



## DanJ

Jem said:


> OMFG I am still trying to work out why I am considered a donkey :laugh:


Friendly, reliable and cuddly?


----------



## Irish Beast

I think it was something to do with a fine ass!

Took me all morning to come up with that!


----------



## clairey.h

Irish Beast said:


> I think it was something to do with a fine ass!
> 
> Took me all morning to come up with that!


nice comeback....especially since you said that you are the larger ass.....


----------



## Jem

Yes well saved IB ....

cheers for the fishy breath tips claire - might know you would be an expert on that ....

Dan - none of those apply to me ! More of a hedgehog really ...


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Yes well saved IB ....
> 
> *cheers for the fishy breath tips claire - might know you would be an expert on that ....*
> 
> Dan - none of those apply to me ! More of a hedgehog really ...


cheeky mare


----------



## TH0R

Did anybody train yesterday, hate to interupt the "small" talk


----------



## DanJ

Jem said:


> Dan - none of those apply to me ! More of a hedgehog really ...


You can curl up in a ball?? Wow that's flexible. Interesting.... :innocent:

:laugh:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Did anybody train yesterday, hate to interupt the "small" talk


I know Tel - terrible isnt it 

YES I DID & I interrupt booking a coach for 20 feckin school teachers from Coventry to Luton to type it up ....it's already in my spreadsheet so ner :tongue: Coming up right about now ...


----------



## Irish Beast

Jem if u could be any animal what would it be, with reasons.

Same q to the others.


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> cheeky mare


Just stating facts darling ...


----------



## clairey.h

Irish Beast said:


> Jem if u could be any animal what would it be, with reasons.
> 
> Same q to the others.


LOL talk about hijack of the year, thats a thread entirely on its own :lol: :lol:

right so I would be a great white shark


----------



## Jem

A unicorn - rare, exotic and a coltish beauty, always has the horn :whistling:

A worm - they have 8 hearts so would not worry about having mine broken:crying:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> A unicorn - rare, exotic and a coltish beauty, always has the horn :whistling:
> 
> A worm - they have 8 hearts so would not worry about having mine broken:crying:


aaaawwwwwwwwww does you need a cuddle.........:laugh:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I know Tel - terrible isnt it
> 
> YES I DID & I interrupt booking a coach for 20 feckin school teachers from Coventry to Luton to type it up ....it's already in my spreadsheet so ner Coming up right about now ...


tap tap tap


----------



## Jem

*DAY 4*

*
SHOULDER/TRI'S*

DB Seated Press 4 Sets

15lbs x 12

15lbs x 12

15lbs x 10

15lbs x 10

Seated Lateral Raise 3 sets

5kg x 8

10lbs x 10

10lbs x 9

Did some single arm ones as well when I stood up [oops felt better though]

Reverse Pec dec/Rev Fly 3 sets

20kg x 10

20 x 9

20 x 8

Side Delts Machine

10kg x 3 x 10

EZ Skull Crushers 3 sets

10 x 10

10 x 10

10 x 9

Rope Push Downs

15 x 12

15 x 8

15 x 8

Then did some glute work - did some bridges with 11kg weight on stomach and some donkey kicks [girlie stuff, no I am not a donkey]

Ass is killing this morning - took a while to figure out why :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

Jem said:


> A unicorn - rare, exotic and a coltish beauty, always has the horn :whistling:
> 
> A worm - they have 8 hearts so would not worry about having mine broken:crying:


AWWWWW!!!

I almost feel sorry for you. I would be a hippo cos you get to roar a lot and roll around in mud all day.

Me and my mates were wasted one night and played this game. One of ther lads said he would be a swordfish! That has been his nickname now for the last 5 years


----------



## DanJ

Jem said:


> *DAY 4*
> 
> *SHOULDER/TRI'S*
> 
> DB Seated Press 4 Sets
> 
> 15lbs x 12
> 
> 15lbs x 12
> 
> 15lbs x 10
> 
> 15lbs x 10
> 
> Seated Lateral Raise 3 sets
> 
> 5kg x 8
> 
> 10lbs x 10
> 
> 10lbs x 9
> 
> Did some single arm ones as well when I stood up [oops felt better though]
> 
> Reverse Pec dec/Rev Fly 3 sets
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 20 x 9
> 
> 20 x 8
> 
> Side Delts Machine
> 
> 10kg x 3 x 10
> 
> EZ Skull Crushers 3 sets
> 
> 10 x 10
> 
> 10 x 10
> 
> 10 x 9
> 
> Rope Push Downs
> 
> 15 x 12
> 
> 15 x 8
> 
> 15 x 8
> 
> Then did some glute work - did some bridges with 11kg weight on stomach and some donkey kicks [girlie stuff, no I am not a donkey]
> 
> Ass is killing this morning - took a while to figure out why :lol:


Thats a big shoulder workuot. Quite a lot of lateral movements.


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> aaaawwwwwwwwww does you need a cuddle.........:laugh:


Can you tell I am feeling delicate :laugh: think I need to make a clairey visit when all this is done and dusted ...after half term


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Can you tell I am feeling delicate :laugh: think I need to make a clairey visit when all this is done and dusted ...after half term


whoop whoop :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :beer: :beer:

sounds like a good idea to me:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *DAY 4*
> 
> *
> SHOULDER/TRI'S*
> 
> DB Seated Press 4 Sets
> 
> 15lbs x 12
> 
> 15lbs x 12
> 
> 15lbs x 10
> 
> 15lbs x 10
> 
> Seated Lateral Raise 3 sets
> 
> 5kg x 8
> 
> 10lbs x 10
> 
> 10lbs x 9
> 
> Did some single arm ones as well when I stood up [oops felt better though]
> 
> Reverse Pec dec/Rev Fly 3 sets
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 20 x 9
> 
> 20 x 8
> 
> Side Delts Machine
> 
> 10kg x 3 x 10
> 
> EZ Skull Crushers 3 sets
> 
> 10 x 10
> 
> 10 x 10
> 
> 10 x 9
> 
> Rope Push Downs
> 
> 15 x 12
> 
> 15 x 8
> 
> 15 x 8
> 
> Then did some glute work - did some bridges with 11kg weight on stomach and some donkey kicks [girlie stuff, no I am not a donkey]
> 
> Ass is killing this morning - took a while to figure out why :lol:


 :confused1:

What is this? Nothing like the wo your supposed to be doing?


----------



## clairey.h

pmsl...its getting to that time of year again...I just said those words

if your not good father christmas wont come...............haha


----------



## Gym Bunny

Just caught up...finally. Good work on your bridges!


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> What is this? Nothing like the wo your supposed to be doing?


:no: :crying: what did I do wrong ?


----------



## TH0R

DAY 4

SHOULDER/TRI'S

DB Seated Press 4 Sets

Seated Lateral Raise 3 sets

Reverse Pec dec or Rev Fly 3 sets

EZ Skull Crushers 3 sets

Rope Push Downs 2 sets

Plus your lifts were *down* on both triceps movements, do single arm lateral raise

but don't do seated lateral raise as well:confused1:

Consistency and diet are the key

Apart from that, good workout:lol:


----------



## DanJ

tel3563 said:


> DAY 4
> 
> SHOULDER/TRI'S
> 
> DB Seated Press 4 Sets
> 
> Seated Lateral Raise 3 sets
> 
> Reverse Pec dec or Rev Fly 3 sets
> 
> EZ Skull Crushers 3 sets
> 
> Rope Push Downs 2 sets
> 
> Plus your lifts were *down* on both triceps movements, do single arm lateral raise
> 
> but don't do seated lateral raise as well:confused1:
> 
> Consistency and diet are the key
> 
> Apart from that, good workout:lol:


I have to agree spot on apart from too many lateral movements. Less is often more with shoulders, they get a hammering from back and chest workout, and even arms to some extent. You could end up over-training them and then you become susceptible to injury as well as struggling with gains.

Dan


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> DAY 4
> 
> SHOULDER/TRI'S
> 
> DB Seated Press 4 Sets
> 
> Seated Lateral Raise 3 sets
> 
> Reverse Pec dec or Rev Fly 3 sets
> 
> *I did reverse pec deck not both - just a copy and paste error *
> 
> EZ Skull Crushers 3 sets
> 
> Rope Push Downs 2 sets
> 
> Plus your lifts were *down* on both triceps movements, do single arm lateral raise
> 
> *Actually eat your words [although you weren't to know] but I checked on the plates with the owner yesterday, and it turns out they are 5's not 10s on the push downs so I did 10s last week not 20s - 15s this week = improvement *
> 
> but don't do seated lateral raise as well:confused1:
> 
> *just had a little go when I finished * :cursing: * *strop**
> 
> Consistency and diet are the key
> 
> Apart from that, good workout:lol:


*Whatever* :confused1: *changed my mind - I dont like your goatee* :tongue:

*My dbell press was very impressive compared to last week as were my lat raises but all you wanna do is criticise me you big meanie *

*MEN !!!!*

*I am going for a cup of coffee *

*and diet consistency ...*

*You try eating feckin chicken, salmon, oats and quark every day for a fortnight with no cheat meal Mr 'I ate all the M & S fudge pie'....* :whistling: *:whistling:* :whistling: 

*I have been no less than angelic * :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Just caught up...finally. Good work on your bridges!


Cheers Lys - hope you are well :laugh: !


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Cheers Lys - hope you are well :laugh: !


I am indeedy! How's your very fine self?


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> I am indeedy! How's your very fine self?


Bit pants really ! Everyone is out to get me :lol: :lol: Feeling sorry for myself again I think. :ban:Nothing that a session in the gym wont cure ...

Rugger going well I see !

Awaiting tel to come back and accept his rollicking for being unfair ....and

me, his cheerleader as well hmmph


----------



## DanJ

Jem said:


> Bit pants really ! Everyone is out to get me :lol: :lol: Feeling sorry for myself again I think. :ban:Nothing that a session in the gym wont cure ...
> 
> Rugger going well I see !
> 
> Awaiting tel to come back and accept his rollicking for being unfair ....and
> 
> me, his cheerleader as well hmmph


I did start my post by saying your workout was "spot on". I should've just stopped there shouldn't i? :laugh:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *Whatever* :confused1: *changed my mind - I dont like your goatee* :tongue:
> 
> *My dbell press was very impressive compared to last week as were my lat raises but all you wanna do is criticise me you big meanie *
> 
> *MEN !!!!*
> 
> *I am going for a cup of coffee *
> 
> *and diet consistency ...*
> 
> *You try eating feckin chicken, salmon, oats and quark every day for a fortnight with no cheat meal Mr 'I ate all the M & S fudge pie'....* :whistling: *:whistling:* :whistling:
> 
> *I have been no less than angelic * :innocent:


PMSL

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Major Major Major Strop:thumb:

xx

Tel (double kiss to make up:wub


----------



## clairey.h

DanJ said:


> I did start my post by saying your workout was "spot on". I should've just stopped there shouldn't i? :laugh:


haha knowing when the zip it is a trait many men need a lesson on 

and yes some women also :whistling:


----------



## DanJ

clairey.h said:


> haha knowing when the zip it is a trait many men need a lesson on
> 
> and yes some women also :whistling:


I've already offended Tel and Jem, might as well go for the hatrick!!! :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Jem

:lol: :lol: :lol:

VETERAN TEL

Now that was a classic

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> PMSL
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Major Major Major Strop:thumb:
> 
> xx
> 
> Tel (double kiss to make up:wub


Yes and I sulk too :lol:


----------



## Jem

Right you asked for it so here it is :

Tit for tit you could say 



Should have flexed and you might have seen some biceps, note to practise on this posing malarkey !


----------



## TH0R

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

What more can I say


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> What more can I say


Have not got a clue to be honest :confused1: Bit of a scrawny chest perhaps in comparison to the arms ?


----------



## TH0R

Sorry you misunderstood

I'm lost for words front and back:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Legs :



Excuse the pink shorts :ban: my daughter refused to take one of me in anything less


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Legs :
> 
> View attachment 32727
> 
> 
> Excuse the pink shorts :ban: my daughter refused to take one of me in anything less


legs looking great there Jem, i have some pink shorts like that --- there great for wham concerts:tongue:


----------



## TH0R

Legs looking ace Jem

Just posted a new pic in journal, have a looksy


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> legs looking great there Jem, i have some pink shorts like that --- there great for wham concerts:tongue:


Yep :thumbup1: or Grease tribute bands ...



tel3563 said:


> Legs looking ace Jem
> 
> Just posted a new pic in journal, have a looksy


 :confused1: I am looking and I cannot work it out :lol:


----------



## Jem

*Cardio today *

30 mins treadmill incline 8%

25 mins x trainer


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Yep :thumbup1: or Grease tribute bands ...
> 
> :confused1: I am looking and I cannot work it out :lol:


Poor soul, did you run out of digits to count:lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Poor soul, did you run out of digits to count:lol:


Not quite sure


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *Cardio today *
> 
> 30 mins treadmill incline 8%
> 
> 25 mins x trainer


Oh my , your cardio puts me to shame:crying:

I deserve a spanking:whistling:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Oh my , your cardio puts me to shame:crying:
> 
> I deserve a spanking:whistling:


WISE OLD MAN SAYS : 'SPANKS ARE A REWARD' :001_tt2:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> WISE OLD MAN SAYS : 'SPANKS ARE A REWARD' :001_tt2:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> Right you asked for it so here it is :
> 
> Tit for tit you could say
> 
> View attachment 32724
> 
> 
> Should have flexed and you might have seen some biceps, note to practise on this posing malarkey !


wit woo!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Thanks for the constructive comments there then :lol:

Have no idea what I am training today tbh - think it might be chest ???


----------



## TH0R

back/bi's


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> back/bi's


careful - might wear the keyboard out tel ....grumpy 

Back today ? Well I never  Thought that was Sunday - I was going to do the deadlift challenge and go for 45 reps :lol:

Did dream I did 41 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Maybe with 80lbs eh


----------



## TH0R

Grumpy, I'll give you grumpy

Only a woman could look at a pic and comment on the beard and my big bathroom, and nothing else:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Grumpy, I'll give you grumpy
> 
> Only a woman could look at a pic and comment on the beard and my big bathroom, and nothing else:cursing: :cursing:


Yeah well ...I asked you how big is was, still not had an answer ? :whistling: :lol:

You're a married man - I could not possibly comment on anything else :innocent:

Did you do the tiling yourself ?

Think I can deadlift 80kg ?


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Yeah well ...I asked you how big is was, still not had an answer ? :whistling: :lol:
> 
> You're a married man - I could not possibly comment on anything else :innocent:
> 
> Did you do the tiling yourself ?
> 
> Think I can deadlift 80kg ?


Errmm, not married, been engaged for 32 years:tongue:

Of course I tiled myself, started 2 years ago and it isn't actually finished yet:lol:


----------



## TH0R

Regards the DL challenge

Do it if you want to, not sure it will do you any good mindst, we were going to try and build

up your strength in a 5 week period after this initial 6 week tester period. Perhaps after that?

Don't think it will do you any harm to have a go towards the end of your routine, although strictly speaking

you shouldn't have the energy to doff your cap by then


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Errmm, not married, been engaged for 32 years:tongue:
> 
> Of course I tiled myself, started 2 years ago and it isn't actually finished yet:lol:


Oh nothing long term then :lol: :lol: :lol: you could be in a tv show with that one - why get engaged then ? :confused1: never mind - sensible in my book really. Marriage is a bad idea - what's the need

Oh typical bloody builder

Always said I wanted a builder but was told they always have houses like

construction sites because they never finish anything at home as they

dont get paid


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Regards the DL challenge
> 
> Do it if you want to, not sure it will do you any good mindst, we were going to try and build
> 
> up your strength in a 5 week period after this initial 6 week tester period. Perhaps after that?
> 
> Don't think it will do you any harm to have a go towards the end of your routine, although strictly speaking
> 
> you shouldn't have the energy to doff your cap by then


Yeah ok, will leave it - it's not about me doing tons of reps anyway

think Zara and I were just going for the magical no. 1 anyway :lol:

Will do it after the 6 week challenge is up

Just seems mad that I have been doing deads for about 8 months now - every week without fail and I still dont lift significantly

- not that I ever pushed it tbh ...but you know ...ego gets a bit dented and I am usually so good at ignoring that stuff

...when there is a whole thread on it, it makes you think.

Dont want people to think that I am just all talk - I do work hard at this business you know


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Oh nothing long term then :lol: :lol: :lol: you could be in a tv show with that one - why get engaged then ? :confused1: never mind - sensible in my book really. Marriage is a bad idea - what's the need
> 
> Oh typical bloody builder
> 
> Always said I wanted a builder but was told they always have houses like
> 
> construction sites because they never finish anything at home as they
> 
> dont get paid


Well not engaged as such, I put that for comic effect:rolleyes: we've actually decided

to get married soon although my job situation has kaiboched that idea for now:thumb::laugh:

Your bang on about the house:whistling: Not the getting paid thing, more like the

Chef

The last thing a Chef wants to do when he gets home is cook, same principal


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> Thanks for the constructive comments there then :lol:


As long as it keeps you motivated :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

nice knockers love :thumb:


----------



## rodrigo

on the town tonight AGAIN :whistling: the mate and his fiancee hookin up for a blast at the old alcohol , hopefully thats me for a while as the trainin and diet is goin great so could do without these temptations :lol:


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> morning jem. im training chest/tri's today... shame we live so far apart..!


Hi chils - I was wrong - it was back anyway :laugh:

I am now drained ...



S-A-L said:


> nice knockers love :thumb:


Feck off Sal - I am officially old enough to have breast fed you, now behave young man


----------



## TH0R

bump for workout info 

Yes I know its friday night but matters not


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> bump for workout info
> 
> Yes I know its friday night but matters not


It's coming - I just said :lol:


----------



## Jem

*DAY 6*

*
BACK/BI'S*

Deadlift

Warm ups on 40's

[about 3 sets ffs:cursing: - I was in a world of my own before I was told to man up and up the weight]

50 x 12

50 x 10

60 x 6

60 x 5

Pull down

30 x 12

30 x 8

30 x 8

Wide Grip Seated Row

30 x 12

30 x 10

30 x 10

I could not even do biceps I was that fooked after the deads - I wanted to leave there and then - think I did too many warm up sets but had lots of helpful advice tonight so I know my form is good now

My grip gave way on the 60s so will wear straps I think - my palms were killing; I have 'deadlifters shins' i.e. they are bruised to fook and my finger was bleeding 

Felt really weak for the rest of the session so prob did not give it my all

Got told I had loads of potential for deadlifting so I can go heavier next week I think - less of the 40s


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *DAY 6*
> 
> *
> BACK/BI'S*
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> Warm ups on 40's
> 
> [about 3 sets ffs:cursing: - I was in a world of my own before I was told to man up and up the weight]
> 
> 50 x 12
> 
> 50 x 10
> 
> 60 x 6
> 
> 60 x 5
> 
> Pull down
> 
> 30 x 12
> 
> 30 x 8
> 
> 30 x 8
> 
> Wide Grip Seated Row
> 
> 30 x 12
> 
> 30 x 10
> 
> 30 x 10
> 
> I could not even do biceps I was that fooked after the deads - I wanted to leave there and then - think I did too many warm up sets but had lots of helpful advice tonight so I know my form is good now
> 
> My grip gave way on the 60s so will wear straps I think - my palms were killing; I have 'deadlifters shins' i.e. they are bruised to fook and my finger was bleeding
> 
> Felt really weak for the rest of the session so prob did not give it my all
> 
> Got told I had loads of potential for deadlifting so I can go heavier next week I think - less of the 40s


You lazy bastard:lol: :lol:

Hey, I was injured i tell ya, injured, thats why I never did biceps:ban:

Only kidding hun, nice numbers on the deads, others lifts numbers up as well:thumb:

Can't fault yer kid, great stuff.

*Don't* get carried away with the weight, this is not what these few weeks are

about, your getting ready for the bigger weights to come on the strength

building 5 weeks.

These next 4 weeks are still about learning to give it all on every set, its a skill

in its self that needs developing over months, sometimes years, not days:thumbup1:

Keep to the 50's next week, just concentrate on form, I'll get you to 100kg within

2 months if you can keep faith in me

Try and do at least 3 sets on biceps next week, but its good that you recognised

you were to lazy, I mean tiredto do more:thumbup1:

Spanks all round:thumb:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> You lazy bastard:lol: :lol:
> 
> *Oi I worked feckin hard I'll have you know *
> 
> Hey, I was injured i tell ya, injured, thats why I never did biceps:ban:
> 
> Only kidding hun, nice numbers on the deads, others lifts numbers up as well:thumb:
> 
> *By the time I was finished I had bruises appearing on my shins, my finger was bleeding and I had chafed palms * :lol:
> 
> Can't fault yer kid, great stuff.
> 
> *Don't* get carried away with the weight, this is not what these few weeks are
> 
> about, your getting ready for the bigger weights to come on the strength
> 
> building 5 weeks.
> 
> These next 4 weeks are still about learning to give it all on every set, its a skill
> 
> in its self that needs developing over months, sometimes years, not days:thumbup1:
> 
> Keep to the 50's next week, just concentrate on form, I'll get you to 100kg within
> 
> 2 months if you can keep faith in me
> 
> Try and do at least 3 sets on biceps next week, but its good that you recognised
> 
> you were to lazy, I mean tiredto do more:thumbup1:
> 
> Spanks all round:thumb:


*Cool thanks !*



chilisi said:


> Cool, i did back and bi's today... feeling drained also..but have sunday off


*I dont - I am having a cardio challenge with somebody - I'm gonna beast his ass in revenge for deadlifting trauma he put me through* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Was I supposed to train chest today ? because I did it yesterday with arms.

Will type it up in a bit


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Was I supposed to train chest today ? because I did it yesterday with arms.
> 
> Will type it up in a bit


Look at the spreadsheet:cursing:

So you trained 2 heavy days on the bounce again, well done:no:

Week 3 you should be getting it down really


----------



## Jem

Yeah well have been busy throwing a boyfriend out of the house so you know, things slipped ....what can I say ...


----------



## Jem

You have to forgive me, have been staying out of the house as much as poss whilst things were being moved out so no chance to check the spreadsheet. Was also talking things over with someone so ended up being led rather than using my head.

Back on form this week

Minor blip is excusable surely :confused1:

*DAY 1 - Saturday *

*
CHEST*

Flat Bench 4Sets

30 x 12

35 x 12

40 x 12

40 x 10

DB Incl Press 3 Sets

15lb x 12

15 x 12

15 x 12

Hammer grip Press 3 sets

40 x 12

40 x 10

40 x 10

Pec Deck 3 sets

30 x 10

30 x 10

30 x 9

Arms

[sh!t missed bis and thought was due to do tris with chest, sorry tel - bit of a messed up weekend]

Rope Pushdowns

3 x 20kg

Superset with Bicep cable curls

3 x 15kg

Skulls

2 of 10kg x 12

Preacher Curls

15kg - 3 x 10

*Sunday*

*
*

*
Cardio Only *

2 hours

treadmill incline 8%- 40 mins

x trainer x 10 mins

stepper hill climb x 20 mins

bike x 30 mins

Going to do legs with someone today


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem, What time you training today?


----------



## avfc_ant

P.s. Great cardio sessions gotta spread the love but reppage me dear


----------



## Jem

Cheers - get a bit carried away with it sometimes pmsl

Not sure yet hun ...prob be later on tonight though

What about you ?


----------



## avfc_ant

Im going in early today got a half day so gonna go and see what the place is like earlier in the day.


----------



## Jem

Ha sods law then isnt it !


----------



## Jem

Ha fpmsl chils

erm yep

for the long term it was good ....

things will be better from now on

I am officially a single lady !


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Yeah well have been busy throwing a boyfriend out of the house so you know, things slipped ....what can I say ...


That is sh1t Jem, hope everything went ok



Jem said:


> Ha fpmsl chils
> 
> erm yep
> 
> for the long term it was good ....
> 
> things will be better from now on
> 
> I am officially a single lady !


Relationship probs are always the pits, keep yer chin up (and I don't just mean

on squats)


----------



## Jem

Oh it's been a long time coming and I am so relieved now

Such a weight off my mind and I have my home back now....

Erm how was your weekend Tel - you werent on here either were you ?

Heard from Kevin ?

Any training ?

Details please


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> You have to forgive me, have been staying out of the house as much as poss whilst things were being moved out so no chance to check the spreadsheet. Was also talking things over with someone so ended up being led rather than using my head.
> 
> Back on form this week
> 
> Minor blip is excusable surely :confused1: Just this once
> 
> *DAY 1 - Saturday *
> 
> *
> CHEST*
> 
> Flat Bench 4Sets
> 
> 30 x 12
> 
> 35 x 12
> 
> 40 x 12
> 
> 40 x 10
> 
> DB Incl Press 3 Sets
> 
> 15lb x 12
> 
> 15 x 12
> 
> 15 x 12
> 
> Hammer grip Press 3 sets
> 
> 40 x 12
> 
> 40 x 10
> 
> 40 x 10
> 
> Pec Deck 3 sets
> 
> 30 x 10
> 
> 30 x 10
> 
> 30 x 9
> 
> Arms
> 
> [sh!t missed bis and thought was due to do tris with chest, sorry tel - bit of a messed up weekend]
> 
> Rope Pushdowns
> 
> 3 x 20kg
> 
> Superset with Bicep cable curls
> 
> 3 x 15kg
> 
> Skulls
> 
> 2 of 10kg x 12
> 
> Preacher Curls
> 
> 15kg - 3 x 10
> 
> *Sunday*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Cardio Only *
> 
> 2 hours
> 
> treadmill incline 8%- 40 mins
> 
> x trainer x 10 mins
> 
> stepper hill climb x 20 mins
> 
> bike x 30 mins
> 
> Going to do legs with someone today


Great workout Jem, starting to see much better numbers there:thumbup1:

Sorry to hear about the upheavel, sure it will be the correct decision in the long run:thumbup1:

Regards the workout, just try and keep the isolation exercise on chest the same

every week pls (for now)

No more giant workouts either, ok:rolleyes:


----------



## Cass

Sorry about the break up Jem, I know exactly how you feel, I was relieved when I broke my relationship off, you know it's the right thing to do, but doesn't make it any easier at the time, hope your ok hun xx


----------



## Jem

Good news yes

Just feel guilty

Cannot wait to train - have sh!te loads of work on though ....

Cheers chils and cass x


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Great workout Jem, starting to see much better numbers there:thumbup1:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the upheavel, sure it will be the correct decision in the long run:thumbup1:
> 
> Regards the workout, just try and keep the isolation exercise on chest the same
> 
> every week pls (for now)
> 
> No more giant workouts either, ok:rolleyes:


yes boss


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Oh it's been a long time coming and I am so relieved now
> 
> Such a weight off my mind and I have my home back now....
> 
> Erm how was your weekend Tel - you werent on here either were you ?
> 
> Heard from Kevin ?
> 
> Any training ?
> 
> Details please


Nah, Kevin never showed or got in touch:cursing:

Decided to go and watch my son play footy as I'd planned to do originally, lat

pull has made it not feasible to train this weekend, hence the grumpiness:laugh:

Back to it today but maybe only a light session, you do legs as normal yes, no more, no less, ok

Have a good workout Miss


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Nah, Kevin never showed or got in touch:cursing:
> 
> Decided to go and watch my son play footy as I'd planned to do originally, lat
> 
> pull has made it not feasible to train this weekend, hence the grumpiness:laugh:
> 
> Back to it today but maybe only a light session, you do legs as normal yes, no more, no less, ok
> 
> Have a good workout Miss


Ok grumpy, I hear you :thumb:

Wonder what happened to K ? Perhaps cash was a bit tight, bless him, you scared him tel


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> Ha sods law then isnt it !


We will never see each other pmsl. One day Jem ... I keep praying for the day to happen


----------



## DanJ

Sorry to hear about the split up Jem, but glad to hear that you got your house back.

God help you now you are sinle with this randy lot on here :lol: .


----------



## rodrigo

got thru the hangover saturday and back on track eating today it is push day today chest shoulder and tri , will feel ok in the gym bit tired as the 18 month old son was up from 4am teethin:cursing: nightmare


----------



## TH0R

DanJ said:


> Sorry to hear about the split up Jem, but glad to hear that you got your house back.
> 
> *God help you now you are sinle with this randy lot on here * :lol: .


I have no idea what your talking about:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Irish Beast

Not posted in your journal for a few days.

Here is a song.






Hope you like


----------



## Irish Beast

I love lebanese wine


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> your own happiness has to come first sometimes so try not to feel too guilty


Philosophical chils  but true ! sick of making everyone else happy and being p!ssed off myself. Bit selfish but sh!t what's life for ?

Besides - he would not get off his ass and go to the gym...until it was too late :confused1:



avfc_ant said:


> We will never see each other pmsl. One day Jem ... I keep praying for the day to happen


Sounding a bit like a stalker there ant :confused1: :lol:



DanJ said:


> Sorry to hear about the split up Jem, but glad to hear that you got your house back.
> 
> God help you now you are sinle with this randy lot on here :lol: .


They're all harmless enough :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> I love lebanese wine


.....re last post ...I mean apart from IB - who is slightly skewed :lol: Cannt listen to your song babe as I am on laptop ...later, I am sure it will be worth the wait too


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> got thru the hangover saturday and back on track eating today it is push day today chest shoulder and tri , will feel ok in the gym bit tired as the 18 month old son was up from 4am teethin:cursing: nightmare


Erm hello roddas :confused1:



tel3563 said:


> I have no idea what your talking about:confused1: :confused1:


No, ever the innocent :innocent: , Hint: the cheesy grin gives it away tel :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

eventful weekend then yourself :confused1: not checked in for a while your trainin still goin good hun:thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Beast

Rhydian Roberts is my hero.


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> so your on the hunt for a new boyfriend and training partner..?


It's in the bag chils ....


----------



## Jem

Just had a crap session ...probably because I have no appetite whatsoever and have survived on protein shakes for the past 2 days ...

Not a lot in the tank

*Scraged the hire car the same day I collected my own car from the repair shop ffs !!!

* Realised did not have my glasses so had to drive blind ...

* Got stopped by the police because I did not have my lights on - could not find the buggers in the car - so used am I to driving the other one !

* Crapping myself because was on way back from MOT bay, just had it done but is still on a SORN so was worried they were going to b0llock me ???

* Luckily I was so flustered that they did not notice

WHAT A DAY !!!


----------



## Irish Beast

Every time you make a move

You destroy my mind

And the way you touch

I lose control and shiver deep inside

You take my breath away.

I love Freddie Mercury


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem was you training legs today?

I thought this beautiful woman I was lookin at was you but didnt wanna say anything cause Ide look a **** if it wasnt pmsl.


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> Jem was you training legs today?
> 
> I thought this beautiful woman I was lookin at was you but didnt wanna say anything cause Ide look a **** if it wasnt pmsl.


 :lol: Charmer - yes I was training legs today

Crap session it was too !

What time was this anyway ? Oh were you on the bike ?


----------



## TH0R

You was training legs was you, why was it so cr4p??

Post it up and lets have a butchers 

Have a total day off tomorrow, do nothing


----------



## avfc_ant

yes lol did an hour cardio  i tell you you're my inspiration

i left at 7ish

Your pictures dont do you justice honestly. You look well more defined in the flesh (without trying to sound like a perv :lol: )


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> You was training legs was you, why was it so cr4p??
> 
> Post it up and lets have a butchers
> 
> Have a total day off tomorrow, do nothing


I have a gym date tomorrow tel ....cannot say no :laugh:

Will post up legs session in a minute ...

Squats were good - everything went downhill after that - just could not be assed with it ...lethargic and p!ssed off



avfc_ant said:


> yes lol did an hour cardio  i tell you you're my inspiration
> 
> i left at 7ish
> 
> Your pictures dont do you justice honestly. You look well more defined in the flesh (without trying to sound like a perv :lol: )


Oh that was me and I did see you - you were wearing grey weren't you and I walked past you when you were leaving. You wally, you should have said hello 

That's a compliment and a half - cheers ant !



chilisi said:


> *boom...!! *no messing about there.!


What can I say  He beats most of the physiques on here hands down and he can do 2 hours cardio with me *gasp* :whistling:


----------



## pea head

OOOh...where is this gym,im coming down lol


----------



## avfc_ant

You do look so much different in person lol. I couldnt be sure and next time I will know lol. yeah grey bottoms with the soggy wet ass after bikin it pmsl.


----------



## Jem

pea head said:


> OOOh...where is this gym,im coming down lol


You're more than welcome pea

Can't promise I won't turn into a panting, drooling mess though :devil2: :clap:


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> You do look so much different in person lol. I couldnt be sure and next time I will know lol. yeah grey bottoms with the soggy wet ass after bikin it pmsl.


 :confused1: :confused1: Hope that's good then :confused1: :confused1:

Sweaty asses are all the rage in Ironworks - it's the T5's don't you know


----------



## pea head

Jem said:


> You're more than welcome pea
> 
> Can't promise I won't turn into a panting, drooling mess though :devil2: :clap:


Repped.... :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

*DAY 2*

*
LEGS*

Squat 4 sets

4 @ 40kg x 12

Leg Ext

2 @ 20kg x 10

1 @ 20kg x 9

SLDL

[email protected] 40kg x 12

Calf Raise 3 sets

3 @ 30kg x 12


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> :confused1: :confused1: Hope that's good then :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Sweaty asses are all the rage in Ironworks - it's the T5's don't you know


Yeah lol. You're taller than I expected aswell pmsl. Like a godess :innocent:


----------



## pea head

Jem said:


> *DAY 2*
> 
> *LEGS*
> 
> Squat 4 sets
> 
> 4 @ 40kg x 12
> 
> Leg Ext
> 
> 2 @ 20kg x 10
> 
> 1 @ 20kg x 9
> 
> *SLDL *
> 
> *[email protected] 40kg x 12*
> 
> Calf Raise 3 sets
> 
> 3 @ 30kg x 12


That SLDL....You got a vid of you doing that whatever they are...not heard of them :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *DAY 2*
> 
> *
> LEGS*
> 
> Squat 4 sets
> 
> 4 @ 40kg x 12
> 
> Leg Ext
> 
> 2 @ 20kg x 10
> 
> 1 @ 20kg x 9
> 
> SLDL
> 
> [email protected] 40kg x 12
> 
> Calf Raise 3 sets
> 
> 3 @ 30kg x 12


Not as bad as you made out, pretty good imo:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

pea head said:


> Repped.... :whistling: :innocent:


Just dont bring purps ok


----------



## Jem

pea head said:


> That SLDL....You got a vid of you doing that whatever they are...not heard of them :whistling:


 :innocent: For you, I think I can make a special effort, being as you need educating  Tune in next Monday ....


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Not as bad as you made out, pretty good imo:thumbup1:


Hmmm just felt like I should have been making more effort

Felt sick all the way through my session

...but ant says I'm like a goddess so I feel a bit better now :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

pea head said:


> OOOh...where is this gym,im coming down lol


i could tell you, but then i'd have to kill you:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> i could tell you, but then i'd have to kill you:lol: :lol: :lol:


Well you never spoke to me either :lol: :lol: :lol:

You all turn up, spy me and then leave in silence

Is it because I is a scary muscle woman :thumb:


----------



## avfc_ant

gdgd. I cant offer training advice but I can cheer you up.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> Well you never spoke to me either :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You all turn up, spy me and then leave in silence
> 
> Is it because I is a scary muscle woman :thumb:


i went last week sunday but it was closed so i had a Toby Carvery instead:thumb: i went to Virgin active as a guest of my mate Kenny Brown(Dorians ex training partner) and it was ok except the dumbells weighed less than my sneakers(trainers) :cursing: ironworks here i come......all together now "KHAOS IN DA HOUSE":bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

OMFG please be gentle ...I didn't mean it honest ....


----------



## avfc_ant

To be fair village inn does a mean carvery haha


----------



## pea head

Jem said:


> Just dont bring purps ok


Shiiiiiiiiit !!!

Thats my surprised ruined. :bounce:


----------



## Jem

yeah but the staff are pig ignorant - I argued with the woman in there - she is a proper biatch


----------



## avfc_ant

yeah and the toilets arent very clean. maybe thats just the mens i dont know. prefer iron works and they are probably cleaned once a week pmsl.


----------



## Jem

pea head said:


> Shiiiiiiiiit !!!
> 
> Thats my surprised ruined. :bounce:


Hmmm yep got your number !

Dont worry - I can take your vital statistics as well - I will even bring a carrier bag if it puts you at ease :laugh:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

the guy serving the carvery was trying to deny me a huge portion, so i told him i was ill and needed extra protein


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> the guy serving the carvery was trying to deny me a huge portion, so i told him i was ill and needed extra protein


they have that business sussed now - you used to be able to say 'erm turkey please'...wait till they put a huge portion on your plate because they think that's all your having and then say 'oh and beef'

My ex used to get double the amount every time using that trick ...

Now they say 'and is that all your having'

Drat :cursing:


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem, so are you training today or not? What time?


----------



## pea head

avfc_ant said:


> Jem, so are you training today or not?* What time?*


 :lol: :lol:...Hey Ant...i get the feeling you are the female version of Purps from that post.

Ignore Jem...hes obviously a parasite sniffing :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Jem

pea head said:


> :lol: :lol:...Hey Ant...i get the feeling you are the female version of Purps from that post.
> 
> Ignore Jem...hes obviously a parasite sniffing :whistling: :laugh:


Yes Ant ! Are you a stalker waiting to take my vital statistics :whistling:

I did train tonight yes ....


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Yes Ant ! Are you a stalker waiting to take my vital statistics :whistling:
> 
> I did train tonight yes ....


Better than me - tonight was a dismal failure......ah well onwards and upwards!


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> Yes Ant ! Are you a stalker waiting to take my vital statistics :whistling:
> 
> I did train tonight yes ....


If your vital statistic is your phone number then yes i want it :lol:

I was in early at 12ish, cant get to grips with squatting propperly yet, wanted you to show me :whistling: but got up to 220kg on the decline leg press and stacked the seated leg curl for full 12 reps so chuffed to bits with that lol.

How much are the plates on the leg extension 10kg each??


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Better than me - tonight was a dismal failure......ah well onwards and upwards!


Hi Beks - ah never mind, life gets in the way sometimes ! Get back onto it or you will have tel on your case - coming to check your journal out now 

Ant: think it's 5s actually - will check today when I go in

Well done on the leg press - remember it's not the size, it's the form :lol:

.....and no you cannot have me mobile no. - you are spoken for, naughty, naughty :nono:

Cannot wait to get to the gym today

Had some Superpump the other day - tasted like cack [fruit punch] and did not feel any affects :confused1: think I am immune to them all due to eph :ban:


----------



## Irish Beast

Jem said:


> Hi Beks - ah never mind, life gets in the way sometimes ! Get back onto it or you will have tel on your case - coming to check your journal out now
> 
> Ant: think it's 5s actually - will check today when I go in
> 
> Well done on the leg press - remember it's not the size, it's the form :lol:
> 
> .....and no you cannot have me mobile no. - you are spoken for, naughty, naughty :nono:
> 
> Cannot wait to get to the gym today
> 
> *Had some Superpump the other day* - tasted like cack [fruit punch] and did not feel any affects :confused1: think I am immune to them all due to eph :ban:


Dare I ask what superpump is? You shouldnt cycle eph for too long or you will build up a tolerance to it.

Managed to do a pretty good shoulders and tris session so feeling pretty pleased with myself. Have an afternoon of washing, cleaning and cooking ahead of me. I'm such a bitch!


----------



## avfc_ant

What time you training today? That the dorian yates stuff? I had tropical stuff and tasted and looked like **** but still feeling the pump from monday and I had energy to go through the 60 minute cardio session after.


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Dare I ask what superpump is? You shouldnt cycle eph for too long or you will build up a tolerance to it.
> 
> Managed to do a pretty good shoulders and tris session so feeling pretty pleased with myself. Have an afternoon of washing, cleaning and cooking ahead of me. I'm such a bitch!


I know IB !

2 on 2 off babes - still immune though :laugh:

Yeah get on with the housework bitch :tongue:


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> What time you training today? That the dorian yates stuff? I had tropical stuff and tasted and looked like **** but still feeling the pump from monday and I had energy to go through the 60 minute cardio session after.


Erm trained at 3 ant, and a very nice session it was too :thumb:

Not dorian stuff no but all much of a muchness I think


----------



## Jem

*
Yesterday *

*
*

*
Cardio*

30 mins incline treadmill

20 mins x trainer

20 mins bike

20 mins stepper hill climb

*Today *

*
*

*
SHOULDER/TRI'S *

DB Seated Press 4 Sets

25lb x 6 15lb x 12	15lb x 12 15lb x 12

Seated Lateral Raise 3 sets

6kg x 12	6kg x 12	6kg x 12

Reverse Pec dec

20 x 12	20 x 12	20 x 12

EZ Skull Crushers 3 sets

10 x 12 10 x 11 10 x 9

Rope Push Downs 2 sets

15 x 12 15 x 12	15 x 12


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> im sure your new boyfriend could give you a pump 250


Let's not rush anything just yet  Dont think we need to go giving people labels at the moment chils :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *
> Yesterday *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Cardio*
> 
> 30 mins incline treadmill
> 
> 20 mins x trainer
> 
> 20 mins bike
> 
> 20 mins stepper hill climb
> 
> *Today *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> SHOULDER/TRI'S *
> 
> DB Seated Press 4 Sets
> 
> 25lb x 6 15lb x 12 15lb x 12 15lb x 12
> 
> Seated Lateral Raise 3 sets
> 
> 6kg x 12 6kg x 12 6kg x 12
> 
> Reverse Pec dec
> 
> 20 x 12 20 x 12 20 x 12
> 
> EZ Skull Crushers 3 sets
> 
> 10 x 12 10 x 11 10 x 9
> 
> Rope Push Downs 2 sets
> 
> 15 x 12 15 x 12 15 x 12


What can I say, bloody brilliant Jem:thumb:

Rest tomorrow??

FFS don't do 90 mins of cardio anyway ok:rolleyes: Well not at the gym anyway

Don't go mad on DL's on Friday:whistling:

x

Tel


----------



## tonyc74

Just having a quick lurk in your journal  ....get that no xplode only pre work out drink thats worked for me gets your veins popping and gives me a better boost than any other work out pre work out supp!


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> What can I say, bloody brilliant Jem:thumb:
> 
> Rest tomorrow??
> 
> FFS don't do 90 mins of cardio anyway ok:rolleyes: Well not at the gym anyway
> 
> Don't go mad on DL's on Friday:whistling:
> 
> x
> 
> Tel


No rest for the wicked tel :whistling:

Ha praise  , was not that impressed myself but they are coming along ...slowly, slowly catchee monkey



tonyc74 said:


> Just having a quick lurk in your journal  ....get that no xplode only pre work out drink thats worked for me gets your veins popping and gives me a better boost than any other work out pre work out supp!


thanks tone - will try it


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> No rest for the wicked tel :whistling:
> 
> Ha praise  , was not that impressed myself but they are coming along ...slowly, slowly catchee monkey


Hmm, more weight, more reps, more compliments, all in less than 3 weeks, if

your not pleased now then what you gonna do when the results are harder to

come by later down the line:rolleyes:

Yes it is a marathon and not a sprint, but when we make improvements we recognise

we have done well, its all about small targets, added all together they make the

bigger targets we have achievable

Remember where you are going, not where you have been


----------



## Jem

I HAVE THE TOOLS .....pmsl


----------



## Khaos1436114653

yep that aint "junk in your trunk"


----------



## Jem

I feel a song coming on ..........


----------



## avfc_ant

i didnt make it in today. too busy. will be doing shoulders/tris tomorrow.

if im in same time friday u got to show me how to dl propperly. you now I been wanting to learn for a long time lol.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> I feel a song coming on ..........


"the way you shake it, the way move it, i aint never seen an ass like thaaaat":lol: :lol: (eminem)


----------



## ba baracuss

avfc_ant said:


> i didnt make it in today. too busy. will be doing shoulders/tris tomorrow.
> 
> if im in same time friday u got to show me how to dl propperly. you now I been wanting to learn for a long time lol.


 http://www.wiredsafety.org/gb/stalking/


----------



## Zara-Leoni

In for a flyby...... 

Superpump didn't work? FFS woman pmsl.....

The BSN NOXplode that was mentioned a few posts back isn't as strong as Gaspari Superpump doll.... if that didn't work... well fck knows tbh....?

Are you still using eph? If so I'd say get off it for a couple of months.

The receptor sites "wear away" you know and they need a break to regenerate.... think of it a bit like the clutch on a car... keep hammering it and it will wear away and your car wont even move...

Antihistamines can help the receptor sites to regenerate faster - many people use this inbetween clen cycles so that when they go back on it its more effective. Might be worth a bash, but seriously... if your feeling nothing from eph and assuming its decent, somethings not right chick


----------



## TH0R

How long you been on Eph Jem?? How have you been taking it??

Ant, have a look at http://stronglifts.com/how-to-deadlift-with-proper-technique/

and stop stalking Jem :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Yeah you soon build up resistance to ephs...

A few months off them is the best bet Jem.


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> In for a flyby......
> 
> Superpump didn't work? FFS woman pmsl.....
> 
> *Dont think so was on eph as well so was not noticeable * :lol:
> 
> The BSN NOXplode that was mentioned a few posts back isn't as strong as Gaspari Superpump doll.... if that didn't work... well fck knows tbh....?
> 
> Are you still using eph? If so I'd say get off it for a couple of months.
> 
> *Yes think you are right - 2 weeks up on Tuesday so will give it a good break I think* :thumb: *although I was planning on doing clen - hey - it's easier for me to do nowt so will stay clean for a bit pmsl *
> 
> *
> *The receptor sites "wear away" you know and they need a break to regenerate.... think of it a bit like the clutch on a car... keep hammering it and it will wear away and your car wont even move...
> 
> *aye just dont jinx me by mentioning clutches on cars tar zara - have had a bad experience with that *  * enough of the car analogies *
> 
> Antihistamines can help the receptor sites to regenerate faster - many people use this inbetween clen cycles so that when they go back on it its more effective. Might be worth a bash, but seriously... if your feeling nothing from eph and assuming its decent, somethings not right chick


*Oooh had heard that one as well - ok nice tip, will pick some up today. T**hanks very much Zara *

*Nice one * :bounce: * xx*


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> How long you been on Eph Jem?? How have you been taking it??
> 
> Ant, have a look at http://stronglifts.com/how-to-deadlift-with-proper-technique/
> 
> and stop stalking Jem :lol:





mick_the_brick said:


> Yeah you soon build up resistance to ephs...
> 
> A few months off them is the best bet Jem.


2 on 2 off with clen tel,

Yes I have built up a noticeable resistance :laugh: of which I am aware so I am going on a detox :innocent:

Cheers Mick, long time no see !


----------



## TH0R

Personally I get nothing from them NO drinks, I've tried a couple and just end up feeling a little sick.

Eph made me totally forget what I was doing, I'll be in middle of a set of something

and next thing I've no idea how many reps or sets I've done, not good:rolleyes:

Have you tried Cardiovascular workouts:lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Personally I get nothing from them NO drinks, I've tried a couple and just end up feeling a little sick.
> 
> Eph made me totally forget what I was doing, I'll be in middle of a set of something
> 
> and next thing I've no idea how many reps or sets I've done, not good:rolleyes:
> 
> Have you tried Cardiovascular workouts:lol:


I think you will find memory loss is common in old age - dont blame the stims Terry :ban: :lol:

Cardiovascular hmmm remind me - might have read something, somewhere ...funny fooker arent ya :whistling:



chilisi said:


> sorry about that jemmy, my head was full of port last night :confused1:


pmsl - just got rid of one and you're already dragging me up the aisle with another one 

Single life, decorating and deciding on a christmas colour scheme re tree and table decor, sounds feckin ace to me at the moment. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

Morning - hope all is well in Jem's world today??

Starting to loose faith in 'man' kind...where have all the good ones gone??


----------



## mick_the_brick

Yeah I'll pop back when I get 5 mins Jem...

Sorry busy.. busy.. busy..

Infact I'll fire you a PM.. some geordie reps in the meantime xx


----------



## iopener

Kate1976 said:


> Starting to loose faith in 'man' kind...where have all the good ones gone??


They are still around.

Remember the Law's of Attraction. Positivity breeds positivity


----------



## cellaratt

Kate1976 said:


> Morning - hope all is well in Jem's world today??
> 
> Starting to loose faith in 'man' kind...where have all the good ones gone??


We are taken...  ...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *Dont think so was on eph as well so was not noticeable * :lol:


Ooofftt!!! Thank god you said....

DO NOT take eph and NO products together lol!!! I assumed when you asked in the other post that eph was no longer working or you were taking a break and were looking for a replacement or alternative (my dumb fault for assuming and not asking sorry).

Epherdrine is a vaso-constrictor (narrows blood vessels), Nitric Oxide is a vaso-dilator. Using the two together will place considerable stress on the circulatory system as they will be working at opposites to each other.

The vaso-constriction factor with eph is the reason that diabetics and people with heart or any circulatory dysfunction cannot use it.... pseudo-ephedrine is what you find in sudafed and the like... the vascular constriction in your nose is what stops your nose running hehe 

Anyway safety issues aside.... using eph will negate any feelings you would get from these products. To be aware of the "pump" factor you need (and I know you won't be offended by this) to have considerable muscle and be reasonably lean I believe. This is not to say the product is doing nothing.... it is still taking oygenated blood and nutrients to the muscle faster than usual which will help muscle growth and taking deoxygenated blood and toxic waste products away from the muscle faster than usual too. However the cosmetic effects of the products ie hard, swollen blood-engorged muscles and increased vascularity can only be seen once you have an appropriate physique for these to happen.

Now... if you want a product that IS safe to use with eph, Extreme Liquid Fury is fine as its glycerol based.



Jem said:


> *Yes think you are right - 2 weeks up on Tuesday so will give it a good break I think* :thumb: *although I was planning on doing clen - hey - it's easier for me to do nowt so will stay clean for a bit pmsl*
> 
> *
> *


You can use clen no prob..... it uses different receptor sites than ephedrine  Some people do this - 2 weeks clen, 2 weeks eph.... I still say a break from eph though and a week of antihistamines would be a good idea if you been using a lot.



Jem said:


> *Oooh had heard that one as well - ok nice tip, will pick some up today. T**hanks very much Zara *
> 
> *Nice one * :bounce: * xx*


No prob


----------



## CharlieC25

Ello Ladybug how was your weekend? I am still waiting for this PM on the gym date  x


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ooofftt!!! Thank god you said....
> 
> DO NOT take eph and NO products together lol!!! I assumed when you asked in the other post that eph was no longer working or you were taking a break and were looking for a replacement or alternative (my dumb fault for assuming and not asking sorry).
> 
> Epherdrine is a vaso-constrictor (narrows blood vessels), Nitric Oxide is a vaso-dilator. Using the two together will place considerable stress on the circulatory system as they will be working at opposites to each other.
> 
> The vaso-constriction factor with eph is the reason that diabetics and people with heart or any circulatory dysfunction cannot use it.... pseudo-ephedrine is what you find in sudafed and the like... the vascular constriction in your nose is what stops your nose running hehe
> 
> Anyway safety issues aside.... using eph will negate any feelings you would get from these products. To be aware of the "pump" factor you need (and I know you won't be offended by this) to have considerable muscle and be reasonably lean I believe. This is not to say the product is doing nothing.... it is still taking oygenated blood and nutrients to the muscle faster than usual which will help muscle growth and taking deoxygenated blood and toxic waste products away from the muscle faster than usual too. However the cosmetic effects of the products ie hard, swollen blood-engorged muscles and increased vascularity can only be seen once you have an appropriate physique for these to happen.
> 
> Now... if you want a product that IS safe to use with eph, Extreme Liquid Fury is fine as its glycerol based.
> 
> You can use clen no prob..... it uses different receptor sites than ephedrine  Some people do this - 2 weeks clen, 2 weeks eph.... I still say a break from eph though and a week of antihistamines would be a good idea if you been using a lot.
> 
> No prob


Fooks sake :lol: :lol: :lol: no feckin wonder then !

No, it's my fault, I should have said at the time :ban: - what a plonker!

Oh well you live and learn. I honestly had not read that about the eph but it makes perfick sense  wondered why it was in sudafed...

Good job you were reading - I could have been a casualty of war :laugh:

Oh genius re Extreme Liquid Fury - I did ask in the gym - the difference between the two types and he could not tell me ...


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> ha ha do want me to bring the ring....?
> 
> i love christmas


Back on the port at this time chils ? :lol:



mick_the_brick said:


> Yeah I'll pop back when I get 5 mins Jem...
> 
> Sorry busy.. busy.. busy..
> 
> Infact I'll fire you a PM.. some geordie reps in the meantime xx


Ok Mick ...


----------



## Jem

Hi Kate, forget about men  just enjoy being single - I think we all jump into these things far too quickly. I will be thinking long and hard before anyone can consider calling me their girlfriend :whistling:



CharlieC25 said:


> Ello Ladybug how was your weekend? I am still waiting for this PM on the gym date  x


Ok ssssh ffs :cursing: :lol: it's coming !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Fooks sake :lol: :lol: :lol: no feckin wonder then !
> 
> No, it's my fault, I should have said at the time :ban: - what a plonker!
> 
> Oh well you live and learn. I honestly had not read that about the eph but it makes perfick sense  wondered why it was in sudafed...
> 
> Good job you were reading - I could have been a casualty of war :laugh:
> 
> Oh genius re Extreme Liquid Fury - I did ask in the gym - the difference between the two types and he could not tell me ...


If you got a healthy circulatory system you are unlikely to have a prob but thats no guarantee lol.... probs are more likely to occur when training hard and BP goes up etc (like me after deads last night on eph.... thought my heart was gonna pop :whistling: ) Is more of a risk with those with circulatory or BP probs but then many people do have and are unaware or have a little weakness somewhere....

Yeah, basically the two give a similar effect but NO does it by dilating blood vessels and as I said above allows faster and more oxygenated blood and nutrients into muscle and quicker dispersal or de-oxygenated blood and waste products... Glycerol works by hydration.... muscle pump occurs when muscle cells are swollen with fluid. When training, your muscles create waste products that draw water into the cells. Since glycerol attracts water, having more glycerol inside your muscle cells gives you more muscle swelling/pump and draws more water into your blood vessels, causing them to dilate and increasing their vascularity.

Simples


----------



## Kate1976

I hear what you're saying about the man thing but ........perhaps I need a friend with benefits :lol:

3 months in the single brother house now........


----------



## iopener

Kate1976 said:


> I hear what you're saying about the man thing but ........perhaps I need a friend with benefits :lol:
> 
> 3 months in the single brother house now........


Get a pet rabbit. :tongue:


----------



## Kate1976

I'm allergic to fur...anyhoo I'm talking to Jem :laugh:


----------



## TH0R

Kate1976 said:


> I hear what you're saying about the man thing but ........perhaps I need a friend with benefits :lol:
> 
> 3 months in the single brother house now........


You need a pet SOM (Jem will explain)


----------



## Kate1976

*cough* Jem u there?


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> If you got a healthy circulatory system you are unlikely to have a prob but thats no guarantee lol.... probs are more likely to occur when training hard and BP goes up etc (like me after deads last night on eph.... thought my heart was gonna pop :whistling: ) Is more of a risk with those with circulatory or BP probs but then many people do have and are unaware or have a little weakness somewhere....
> 
> Yeah, basically the two give a similar effect but NO does it by dilating blood vessels and as I said above allows faster and more oxygenated blood and nutrients into muscle and quicker dispersal or de-oxygenated blood and waste products... Glycerol works by hydration.... muscle pump occurs when muscle cells are swollen with fluid. When training, your muscles create waste products that draw water into the cells. Since glycerol attracts water, having more glycerol inside your muscle cells gives you more muscle swelling/pump and draws more water into your blood vessels, causing them to dilate and increasing their vascularity.
> 
> Simples


Cheers Zara, your help over the past couple of days has been very much appreciated! x

May need to read this again when my head is not swimming post training though :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Cheers Zara, your help over the past couple of days has been very much appreciated! x
> 
> May need to read this again when my head is not swimming post training though :lol:


Cardio I hope:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> I hear what you're saying about the man thing but ........perhaps I need a friend with benefits :lol:
> 
> 3 months in the single brother house now........





tel3563 said:


> You need a pet SOM (Jem will explain)


A friend with benefits - not sure it sits comfortably with me really - I am mulling it over currently 

I dont want a bf but I dont want casual sex - is it possible to have something in between the two :confused1:

A pet SOM is what tel is [he named himself] but they do give you a little boost :cool2: ...you can share mine :tongue:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Cardio I hope:whistling:


course *ahem* with a little bit of chest thrown in *ahem* but only because I wanted someone to check my form and they were doing it ....I want to be doing it right don't I ? ...dont feckin growl neither, it was just an opportunity to learn - a workshop if you will...


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> course *ahem* with a little bit of chest thrown in *ahem* but only because I wanted someone to check my form and they were doing it ....I want to be doing it right don't I ? ...dont feckin growl neither, it was just *an opportunity to learn* - a workshop if you will...


That must be very nice them putting themselves out and giving you time to teach you:whistling:

I hope you followed there lead and did everything they said:whistling:

Get da picture:rolleyes: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> That must be very nice them putting themselves out and giving you time to teach you:whistling:
> 
> I hope you followed there lead and did everything they said:whistling:
> 
> Get da picture:rolleyes: :tongue:


It was a one off ok ...just bored with the thought of doing more cardio ...back to normal tomorrow


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> It was a one off ok ...just bored with the thought of doing more cardio ..*.**back to normal tomorrow *


Oh that will be a pleasant change:thumb:

xx


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Oh that will be a pleasant change:thumb:
> 
> xx


funny bugger


----------



## Kate1976

Totally get what you mean when you say that you don't want a bf but also don't want just casual sex - you have hit the nail on the head there lady!

Happy to share :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Totally get what you mean when you say that you don't want a bf but also don't want just casual sex - you have hit the nail on the head there lady!
> 
> Happy to share :whistling:


I know - I'm a bit stuck

Never was a problem before - I dated and sex never came into it because I did not like any of them enough...now I just dont meet the kind of men I would have a date with ...not unless I pick them up from the gym :lol: :lol: :lol: definitely not a good idea :lol: :lol: even then, they are in short supply. Actually there's none there either :confused1: Well & Truly Stuck xxx


----------



## Jem

*DAY 6*

*
BACK/BI'S*

Deadlift 4 sets

Warm ups on 30's

50 x 12	50 x 12	55 x 12	55 x 11

Pull down

30 x 12	30 x 12	30 x 12

Wide Grip Seated Row

30 x 12	30 x 12 30 x 12

EZ Narrow grip Curl

15 x 12 15 x 12	15 x 12

Wide Grip cable curl

10 x 12	10 x 12	10 x 12

All a bit lacklustre apart from the deads, and I need to do preacher curls to get a bicep pump - nothing else seems to get them like that does


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> You will have to come over here, the gym I train at is full to the brim with gorgeous males at the moment...they have all appeared suddenly so they can lose weight for christmas then pig out over the holidays.....is it me, or is that a pointless thing to do????


Well Hi there stranger !

Nope I'm off pretty men - they are too much damned trouble - I'm looking for an ugly one with a good body :thumb:



Gainer said:


> EMMA! Hope your well! x


Hellllllooooo Luke - nice of you to pop in - left message on your wall !


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *DAY 6*
> 
> *
> BACK/BI'S*
> 
> Deadlift 4 sets
> 
> Warm ups on 30's
> 
> 50 x 12 50 x 12 55 x 12 55 x 11
> 
> Pull down
> 
> 30 x 12 30 x 12 30 x 12
> 
> Wide Grip Seated Row
> 
> 30 x 12 30 x 12 30 x 12
> 
> EZ Narrow grip Curl
> 
> 15 x 12 15 x 12 15 x 12
> 
> Wide Grip cable curl
> 
> 10 x 12 10 x 12 10 x 12
> 
> All a bit lacklustre apart from the deads, and I need to do preacher curls to get a bicep pump - nothing else seems to get them like that does


slow strict reps on any curl will give you a massive pump, don't cheat on any

curling movement, you need to work the two heads of the bicep with the differing grip and grip width

Leave for now

You sound like your getting bored with the progress:whistling:

I think the workout is good, marathon not sprint blah blah blah, always hit the

gym hard or go home (my favourite saying:laugh

You have the tools....................

x

SOM/DOM/VET


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> slow strict reps on any curl will give you a massive pump, don't cheat on any
> 
> curling movement, you need to work the two heads of the bicep with the differing grip and grip width
> 
> Leave for now
> 
> You sound like your getting bored with the progress:whistling:
> 
> I think the workout is good, marathon not sprint blah blah blah, always hit the
> 
> gym hard or go home (my favourite saying:laugh
> 
> You have the tools....................
> 
> x
> 
> SOM/DOM/VET


tools/schmools was just having a horrid night after a horrid day - was up working at 5 this morning for a midday deadline and then all manner of requests were thrown my way throughout the day - none of them nice ....sh!t day all in all

Still off out tomorrow night which is a feckin miracle for me - and I will be quaffing the old alcohol - fook it !

I might even check out the talent ...or lack thereof ...

Loving the list of nicknames you have accumulated

:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> tools/schmools was just having a horrid night after a horrid day - was up working at 5 this morning for a midday deadline and then all manner of requests were thrown my way throughout the day - none of them nice ....sh!t day all in all
> 
> Still off out tomorrow night which is a feckin miracle for me - and I will be quaffing the old alcohol - fook it !
> 
> I might even check out the talent ...or lack thereof ...
> 
> Loving the list of nicknames you have accumulated
> 
> :tongue: :tongue:


Have a good night pet, I'm at village bomfire 2moro, pretty good night as they have

a bar and bbq:thumb:


----------



## Jem

I hope you mean Bonfire and you are not throwing bombs around in the village .... I think I might just get the smallest bit tipsy and shaka ma booty - if I can still remember how to do it that is ...


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I hope you mean Bonfire and you are not throwing bombs around in the village .... I think I might just get the smallest bit tipsy and shaka ma booty - if I can still remember how to do it that is ...


bom bon bum bun, whatever:rolleyes:

Dancing, at your age:lol: :lol: Don't forget your handbag to dance around


----------



## Jem

yes boss !


----------



## clairey.h

did you get all you work in slacker....LOL


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> did you get all you work in slacker....LOL


yes kind of ....... :confused1: fook it - it's too late now !


----------



## clairey.h

haha my first essay has to be in Monday so far I have done one paragraph....writers block.....LOL

off to kids world soon so they stop screaming at me and I can get the next paragraph done :laugh::laugh:

owow over the road is having a new toilet installed the fat fecker must have broke the last one :lol: :lol: nosy neighbor alert


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha my first essay has to be in Monday so far I have done one paragraph....writers block.....LOL
> 
> off to kids world soon so they stop screaming at me and I can get the next paragraph done :laugh::laugh:
> 
> owow over the road is having a new toilet installed the fat fecker must have broke the last one :lol: :lol: nosy neighbor alert


OMG so pleased I dont have young children  Then again, I am all alone :confused1: still off to the gym in a bit .... oh and got to go and pick up the cleaner because she had her car nicked ...and then got to go shopping and then off out ...sh!t better get a move on really


----------



## Jem

Besides intro is the hardest part because really you are laying out the entire essay and taking the reader through it in summary.....

do the intro last and the main body first

It's what I always used to do ...


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> OMG so pleased I dont have young children  Then again, I am all alone :confused1: still off to the gym in a bit .... oh and got to go and pick up the cleaner because she had her car nicked ...and then got to go shopping and then off out ...sh!t better get a move on really


whats that karma for the lost handbag and MT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

off anywhere special :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Besides intro is the hardest part because really you are laying out the entire essay and taking the reader through it in summary.....
> 
> do the intro last and the main body first
> 
> It's what I always used to do ...


sounds like a plan............I have just forgotton how to write sentances tbh, thank god this one only accounts for 5 % :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

I knew you would say that pmsl ... well it's not done me any favours - I have to ferry her about !

Get on with the essay, what time you going to kids world?

Will put up a couple of pics but it's really annoying because I look more defined I'm sure - it just is not showing up [s'pose everyone would say that though pmsl]

Anyway they are really showing any progress which is why I wasnt gonna bother - I dont want anymore sh!tty comments about me being a hoochie mama

Next person that does it is getting all my feckin reps ...and yours ... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I knew you would say that pmsl ... well it's not done me any favours - I have to ferry her about !
> 
> Get on with the essay, what time you going to kids world?
> 
> Will put up a couple of pics but it's really annoying because I look more defined I'm sure - it just is not showing up [s'pose everyone would say that though pmsl]
> 
> Anyway they are really showing any progress which is why I wasnt gonna bother - I dont want anymore sh!tty comments about me being a hoochie mama
> 
> Next person that does it is getting all my feckin reps ...and yours ... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Errmm......you could email them, just for update purposes


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I knew you would say that pmsl ... well it's not done me any favours - I have to ferry her about !
> 
> Get on with the essay, what time you going to kids world?
> 
> Will put up a couple of pics but it's really annoying because I look more defined I'm sure - it just is not showing up [s'pose everyone would say that though pmsl]
> 
> Anyway they are really showing any progress which is why I wasnt gonna bother - I dont want anymore sh!tty comments about me being a hoochie mama
> 
> Next person that does it is getting all my feckin reps ...and yours ... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


do you mean neg reps....... 

the person in question dosnt even have a pic up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gotta go soon my ear drums aree gonna implode if I hear

mmmmmmmmmmuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

once feckin more :lol: :lol: :lol:

as soon as we are they they will dodge me so I cant take them home....lol

really looking forward to going back to the gym next week, although that leaves me a couple of days to play hunt the ipod last seen in the hands of tommy....... :cursing:

any way still havnt said where you are

'off out to' :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> Errmm......you could email them, just for update purposes


cough cough......whatever :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> OMG so pleased I dont have young children  Then again, I am all alone :confused1: still off to the gym in a bit .... oh and got to go and pick up the cleaner because she had her car nicked ...and then got to go shopping and then off out ...sh!t better get a move on really


you have a cleaner??? ffs do the hoovering yourself it's great for tri's and bi's:lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Khaos said:


> you have a cleaner??? ffs do the hoovering yourself it's great for tri's and bi's:lol:


how often do you hoover :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

clairey.h said:


> how often do you hoover :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


everyday,i'm a ghetto snob:lol: i got two cats and two (not so small and cute anymore) puppys, any way whats wrong with "hoochie mama" i think it's cute:confused1:


----------



## Jem

ok here are some but might just try some proper poses sometime soon to see if I can catch the muscle [because I have some you know:rolleyes:]





some more coming - just checking they are not life size


----------



## Khaos1436114653

oye "hoochie mama" stop posting porn, it attracts the wrong types:lol: :lol:


----------



## carbsnwhey

Jem said:


> OMG so pleased I dont have young children  Then again, I am all alone :confused1: still off to the gym in a bit .... oh and got to go and pick up the cleaner because she had her car nicked ...and then got to go shopping and then off out ...sh!t better get a move on really


OMG mg: does that mean you have grown up children? nah ! cant be :confused1:


----------



## Jem




----------



## clairey.h

Khaos said:


> oye "hoochie mama" stop posting porn, it attracts the wrong types:lol: :lol:


  me thinks you might be in trouble :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

carbsnwhey said:


> OMG mg: does that mean you have grown up children? nah ! cant be :confused1:


yep she's got a 30yr old and a 35yr old, she just looks young:lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> View attachment 33080
> 
> 
> View attachment 33081


you can see you have leaned out a lot from the side view as well as your triceps can be seen :thumb: :thumb : so stop worrying.....fab progress,


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> do you mean neg reps.......
> 
> the person in question dosnt even have a pic up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gotta go soon my ear drums aree gonna implode if I hear
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> once feckin more :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> as soon as we are they they will dodge me so I cant take them home....lol
> 
> really looking forward to going back to the gym next week, although that leaves me a couple of days to play hunt the ipod last seen in the hands of tommy....... :cursing:
> 
> any way still havnt said where you are
> 
> 'off out to' :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I remember it well - mine just sort themselves out now ! they know I ignore that kind of shouting :lol: :lol: :lol:

Erm ...have a nice day - rather you than me 

Do not let children play with your ipod

Too soft, too soft with kids, too soft with rob ----just too soft

and speaking of soft - get to the feckin gym fatty :tongue:

Speak soon xxxx


----------



## Khaos1436114653

clairey.h said:


> me thinks you might be in trouble :whistling:


not me, i'm not a "wrong-un", i'm just called Khaos, cos where-ever theres chaos i'm there but never the cause :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> oye "hoochie mama" stop posting porn, it attracts the wrong types:lol: :lol:


yes it would appear so :cursing: :ban: :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Jem, that was a quick change of underwear madam


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> Jem, that was a quick change of underwear madam


pmsl...see I hadnt even noticed was to busy checking out the arms...but you sir :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

carbsnwhey said:


> OMG mg: does that mean you have grown up children? nah ! cant be :confused1:


thanks - I knew I liked you :thumb:

they are 8 and 11 and live with their daddy at the weekend

Freedom !



clairey.h said:


> you can see you have leaned out a lot from the side view as well as your triceps can be seen :thumb: :thumb : so stop worrying.....fab progress,


Hmm I dont breath in :laugh: Should I ? I think it looks awful when you can see the ribs

Tris are looking quite good actually - well it's the arms that have improved the most recently ...erm and I dont have a pic of them :confused1:

thanks claire xx


----------



## TH0R

clairey.h said:


> pmsl...see I hadnt even noticed was to busy checking out the arms...but you sir :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


How very dare you:whistling:

Got to say the camera is not very good Jem, I could draw clearer pics (given the chance:laugh

Very bottom pic looks ace:thumb:, others couldn't tell sfa, need a

better camera pet.

I'm sure you look mighty fine Hoochie:tongue:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Jem, that was a quick change of underwear madam


 :lol: :cursing: :lol: yes if you must know, I slept in the black ones & the wonder woman t vest :thumb: ....and thought not suitable for pics ....


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> How very dare you:whistling:
> 
> Got to say the camera is not very good Jem, I could draw clearer pics (given the chance:laugh
> 
> Very bottom pic looks ace:thumb:, others couldn't tell sfa, need a
> 
> better camera pet.
> 
> I'm sure you look mighty fine Hoochie:tongue:


yeah well my ex bought me it so that makes sense :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Irish Beast

Ignore,

Lack of epicness

:-(


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Nice pics jem, considering the camera used prob wasnt that of great quality, very nice!


----------



## Jem

Everyone leave my camera alone pmsl ....moan, moan feckin moan

Will buy a new one in time for xmas

Survived a night on the town - that's my quote for 6 months ...managed not to drown my sorrows and feel sorry for myself - did have a good old boogie and eat some chips in a bus shelter aha classy !


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Ignore,
> 
> Lack of epicness
> 
> :-(


Huh :confused1: What's that IB ?


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Everyone leave my camera alone pmsl ....moan, moan feckin moan
> 
> Will buy a new one in time for xmas
> 
> Survived a night on the town - that's my quote for 6 months ...managed not to drown my sorrows and feel sorry for myself - did have a good old boogie and eat some chips in a bus shelter aha classy !


my first visit here...please dont shout at me.....better late than never

its only classy if you threw up in the bus stop jem... 

what tunes were you boogie-ing to?...


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> my first visit here...please dont shout at me.....better late than never
> 
> its only classy if you threw up in the bus stop jem...
> 
> what tunes were you boogie-ing to?...


pmsl I couldnt even eat the chips :lol: I threw them away

damn I failed then :confused1: certainly no vomming - I even managed to get home, take makeup and clothes off, drink water & rehydration sachet...send a couple of texts [OMG:whistling:] and go to sleep

I feel fine this morning

Think alcohol agrees with me 

Was dancing to all that R & B stuff, winding it up on the dance floor baby yeah


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> pmsl I couldnt even eat the chips :lol: I threw them away
> 
> damn I failed then :confused1: certainly no vomming - I even managed to get home, take makeup and clothes off, drink water & rehydration sachet...send a couple of texts [OMG:whistling:] and go to sleep
> 
> I feel fine this morning
> 
> Think alcohol agrees with me
> 
> Was dancing to all that R & B stuff, winding it up on the dance floor baby yeah


never send texts after consuming alcohol.... :nono: :nono:......


----------



## Ak_88

Didn't get lucky then? :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

RJ68 said:


> never send texts after consuming alcohol.... :nono: :nono:......


haha beat me to it...pmsl.....drunken texts to whom :sneaky2:


----------



## clairey.h

Ak_88 said:


> Didn't get lucky then? :whistling:


no I wasnt there :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Oh my goodness - no I turned it down ! It was current interest so that's ok - have not been there yet and did not think [even in my drunken state] that it was the right time ....How good am I ? :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:

On a really funny note - we bumped into an ex of mine and he looked sh!t - looks like he has stopped training, I have definitely improved ...ALWAYS A BONUS that:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha beat me to it...pmsl.....drunken texts to whom :sneaky2:





clairey.h said:


> no I wasnt there :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:


FPMSL - you are lucky you didnt get one claire  I love vodka and cranberry juice :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

see still have to be healthy dont you cranberry juice is for my nan to keep her 'regular'.........lol

but I see you behaved yourself :devil2:

boooorrrrring :yawn: :innocent:


----------



## Ak_88

She's just saving herself for me.


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> see still have to be healthy dont you cranberry juice is for my nan to keep her 'regular'.........lol
> 
> but I see you behaved yourself :devil2:
> 
> boooorrrrring :yawn: :innocent:


I know it's boring, ha ha - I'd have felt poopy today otherwise, as for the cranberry juice - YUM YUM

If I had drunk wine or champagne - this would be a very, very different day ....

Just had some micro chips for breakfast :ban:


----------



## Rob68

does this remind you of last night jem... :whistling: .... :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

RJ68 said:


> does this remind you of last night jem... :whistling: .... :lol: :lol:


haha...you have just brought back a horrid memory of my 20th birthday when there was a camera crew for a local tv station in our mates club......I couldnt walk but yet I thought that I was the bestest dancer in the world......... oh the shame....cringing at the thought, there still a copy on vhs knocking around somewhere :crying: :crying:

edit that though I wasnt dancing anythiong like that bird :ban: before someone comments


----------



## Jem

I cannot see it and the other pc modem is switched off for some reason and whilst I am not hungover, I still dont fancy climbing under the desk and messing about with wires.

My dancing is tops btw so dont taka the mick

Claire have watched you dance - yes, it is that bad .....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I cannot see it and the other pc modem is switched off for some reason and whilst I am not hungover, I still dont fancy climbing under the desk and messing about with wires.
> 
> My dancing is tops btw so dont taka the mick
> 
> *Claire have watched you dance - yes, it is that bad* .....


yeeehhhh gotta agree it is but I have fun so how gives a toss .......................... until the next day when I become reminded of events....

ffs when I was on camera my boss got hold of a copy (I worked in a town centre pub at the time) and he played it on a loop over and over on weekend nights, see im suprised I ever danced again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

That's gotta hurt :laugh:

Just thought should put that I did cardio yesterday x 1.5 hrs before I went out ...

Same thing today I suppose


----------



## clairey.h

what cardio are you doing now???


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> what cardio are you doing now???


well the past 2 weeks have consisted of:

8% incline treadmill walking at 7kmph

Hill climbs on the stepper - 20 min spurts

Cross trainer fat burn programme

Bike

No Sexy Time Though :confused1:

Working well


----------



## carbsnwhey

Khaos said:


> not me, i'm not a "wrong-un", i'm just called Khaos, cos where-ever theres chaos i'm there but never the cause :thumb:


*Right* ... :confused1:


----------



## Ak_88

Did you come to a decision about your stuff mentioned in the AL? The thread seemed to go a bit off track and i stopped reading it.


----------



## Ironbunny

glad to see you're not feeling poorly today! thought about doing cardio today and opted out. Think that can wait until tomorrow. Drunking texts my lady??? sure you kept your cool though. How desperate was the guys at the bus shelter. SAD


----------



## Rob68

Ironbunny said:


> glad to see you're not feeling poorly today! thought about doing cardio today and opted out. Think that can wait until tomorrow. Drunking texts my lady??? sure you kept your cool though. How desperate was the guys at the bus shelter. SAD


hmm are you jems partner in bus shelter crimes?...


----------



## TH0R

Chest today lazy, roof leaking


----------



## TH0R

RJ68 said:


> hmm are you jems partner in bus shelter crimes?...


Get a fecking life Rob, stop trying to chat women up on the internet:rolleyes:


----------



## Jem

Ironbunny said:


> glad to see you're not feeling poorly today! thought about doing cardio today and opted out. Think that can wait until tomorrow. Drunking texts my lady??? sure you kept your cool though. How desperate was the guys at the bus shelter. SAD


M! My South African queen :lol: :lol: How are you today ? I cannot believe I feel so well :laugh: Hmm yes, remember the phone died ?.. there were a few on the phone when I put it on charge ....they all came through so I replied :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: but refrained ....

They came over and got in my taxi ffs :cursing: I had to turf them out of it :lol: :lol: :lol: Funny night though xxxxxx


----------



## Khaos1436114653

eating micro chips for brekkie, atleast now i know what to get you for Xmas:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> hmm are you jems partner in bus shelter crimes?...


 :lol: ask her about the sausage :lol:



tel3563 said:


> Chest today lazy, roof leaking


Not for me though tel surely ? thought that was tomorrow ?

Sorry about the roof - no excuse for not getting me report through on time though tut tut



tel3563 said:


> Get a fecking life Rob, stop trying to chat women up on the internet:rolleyes:
> 
> :tongue: *she is a hot lady* :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> eating micro chips for brekkie, atleast now i know what to get you for Xmas:lol: :lol:


they were grim mate believe me :laugh:


----------



## Rob68

tel3563 said:


> Get a fecking life Rob, stop trying to chat women up on the internet:rolleyes:


    .... :ban: .....Im after a nickname like yours DOM... :lol:


----------



## Jem

Ak_88 said:


> Did you come to a decision about your stuff mentioned in the AL? The thread seemed to go a bit off track and i stopped reading it.


Ssssh what happens in AL, stays in AL :laugh:

Random sh!te he was :whistling: little fecker

....and no, not decided yet AK..


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> .... :ban: .....Im after a nickname like yours DOM... :lol:


DNP - Dirty Naughty Perv :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

Depends what day you class as today Jem

Again..................

Day1 chest

2 legs

3 Rest

4 shoulders/tri's

5 Rest

6 back bi's

7 rest

etc etc

Thought your week started sunday like mine, maybe wrong, usually am

Had fish & chips myself last night, bloody lovely


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> DNP - Dirty Naughty Perv :whistling:


HOW RUDE !!!....  ... 

WYTDP..... :thumbup1: ...

(WYTDP=way younger than dom perv) 

FFS jem dont be telling DOM your mates hot...you know it will only lead to dribbling.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Depends what day you class as today Jem
> 
> Again..................
> 
> Day1 chest
> 
> 2 legs
> 
> 3 Rest
> 
> 4 shoulders/tri's
> 
> 5 Rest
> 
> 6 back bi's
> 
> 7 rest
> 
> etc etc
> 
> Thought your week started sunday like mine, maybe wrong, usually am
> 
> Had fish & chips myself last night, bloody lovely


Ahem, Ok fine, fine, not a problem at all :thumb :You're the boss of course

Could not really taste mine tbh ...wasted cheat ...

Rob - what can I say - she is & she switches to afrikaans when horrid men come over to chat us up ....sooo funny :tongue:


----------



## TH0R

RJ68 said:


> FFS jem dont be telling DOM your mates hot...you know it will only lead to dribbling.... :lol: :lol:


Don't think I've got any progress pics in your journal Jem, will just have a look

for one

Are, here we are....................................


----------



## Rob68

tel3563 said:


> Don't think I've got any progress pics in your journal Jem, will just have a look
> 
> for one
> 
> Are, here we are....................................


cant believe you wear white socks ffs...  .......


----------



## Jem

OMG !!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Cheers Zara, your help over the past couple of days has been very much appreciated! x
> 
> May need to read this again when my head is not swimming post training though :lol:


No bother doll.... dnt tell anyone I have sensible moments though eh..... can't have people thinking any of our reps are for anything other than getting our ass out or posting drivel in our journals :whistling:  :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> No bother doll.... dnt tell anyone I have sensible moments though eh..... can't have people thinking any of our reps are for anything other than getting our ass out or posting drivel in our journals :whistling:  :lol:


As far as I am concerned they can all p!ss off - Coming to realise that half these fookers are all talk anyway.

If we wanna put backshots up that's our prerogative - sick of defending me saggy pants - I worked hard to get like that - it's a long feckin road, miles to go & I need their feckin comments like I need a hole in the head.

It's staying now as a matter of principal.

Knowledgeable females like yourself are few and far between esp those with a no sh!t attitude and a sense of humour.

Girl fookin power :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Emma xx


----------



## Irish Beast

I got some nice new pants the other day. Whites ones with coloured, almost graffitti like patterns. However being a 21 stone lard ass they certainly don't sag.

And some new socks as well. They were very plain though. Its great wearing new socks every day.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *As far as I am concerned they can all p!ss off - *Coming to realise that half these fookers are all talk anyway.
> 
> If we wanna put backshots up that's our prerogative - *sick of defending me saggy pants* - *I worked hard to get like that* - it's a long feckin road, miles to go & I need their feckin comments like I need a hole in the head.
> 
> It's staying now as a matter of principal.
> 
> Knowledgeable females like yourself are few and far between esp those with a no sh!t attitude and a sense of humour.
> 
> Girl fookin power :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Emma xx


hehehe go on! :thumb:

TBH the more ppl complain about something the more I'll do it :laugh:

Some of my comfy old undercrackers that I wear to the gym are a sight to behold.... great when I forget its progress pic day during my diets and strip of and realise what horrors I am wearing today :lol:

Never sure whats worse.... ppl in the gym ripping me for 'em or having to post them on here.... I was once so traumatised I airbrushed in a new pair :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Irish Beast said:


> I got some nice new pants the other day. Whites ones with coloured, almost graffitti like patterns. However being a 21 stone lard ass they certainly don't sag.
> 
> And some new socks as well. They were very plain though. Its great wearing new socks every day.


I love new socks


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> hehehe go on! :thumb:
> 
> TBH the more ppl complain about something the more I'll do it :laugh:
> 
> Some of my comfy old undercrackers that I wear to the gym are a sight to behold.... great when I forget its progress pic day during my diets and strip of and realise what horrors I am wearing today :lol:
> 
> Never sure whats worse.... ppl in the gym ripping me for 'em or having to post them on here.... I was once so traumatised I airbrushed in a new pair :lol:





Zara-Leoni said:


> I love new socks


I would not know where to begin with airbrushing but it sounds good :thumb:

At least you were wearing knickers anyway - better than stripping off and realising you left undercrackers out of the mix for the day 

Socks :confused1:

New bed sheets - now there's a winner - nothing better than crisp new bed linen and the whole bed to yourself [no farting, snoring bloke] :thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

yeah like you don't fart eh? parppppp:lol:....anyway here is your new avi so that way people will log on to your journal for the right reasons and not just to perv at your bum:whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> nothing better than crisp new bed linen and the whole bed to yourself [no farting, snoring bloke] :thumbup1:


 :crying: .......

(RJ RUNS OFF TO BORROW JW`S GIMP ANTI SNORING MASK) :whistling:

Well curing 1 out of the 2 aint bad.... :whistling: .........


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> yeah like you don't fart eh? parppppp:lol:....anyway here is your new avi so that way people will log on to your journal for the right reasons and not just to perv at your bum:whistling:


 :innocent: * No one minds the smell of their own darling * 

*No one would log on full stop - what a munter * 



RJ68 said:


> :crying: .......
> 
> (RJ RUNS OFF TO BORROW JW`S GIMP ANTI SNORING MASK) :whistling:
> 
> Well curing 1 out of the 2 aint bad.... :whistling: .........


*Not 100% though is it hmmmm*


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> *Not 100% though is it hmmmm*


  .............. jem have you got a needle n cotton i could use please....

need to stitch something up:whistling:......................


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> .............. jem have you got a needle n cotton i could use please....
> 
> need to stitch something up:whistling:......................


Ouchie - that's gotta smart a tad:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *I would not know where to begin with airbrushing but it sounds good* :thumb:
> 
> At least you were wearing knickers anyway - better than stripping off and realising you left undercrackers out of the mix for the day
> 
> Socks :confused1:
> 
> New bed sheets - now there's a winner - nothing better than crisp new bed linen and the whole bed to yourself [no farting, snoring bloke] :thumbup1:


It just looked like I had spraypainted a white knicker-shaped, well, shape lol onto the photo over where knickers would normally be :lol:

New socks are the business :thumbup1:

Sheets out the tumble dryer in winter.... thats the game :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Ouchie - that's gotta smart a tad:lol:


yeah your right....as i said 1 out of the 2 aint bad...


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> It just looked like I had spraypainted a white knicker-shaped, well, shape lol onto the photo over where knickers would normally be :lol:
> 
> New socks are the business :thumbup1:
> 
> Sheets out the tumble dryer in winter.... thats the game :thumbup1:


Oooh yeah - think I'm gonna do that tonight and snuggle



RJ68 said:


> yeah your right....as i said 1 out of the 2 aint bad...


Keep trying ...


----------



## Jem

CHEST

*Flat Barbell Bench *

25 x 12 25 x 12 25 x 12 25 x 12

*DB Incl Press *

7.5 x 12	7.5 x 10	7.5 x 10

*Hammer grip Press *

40 x 12	40 x 12 40 x 11

*Pec Deck*

30 x 10 30 x 8 30 x 8

*Abs *

Hanging leg raises - 1 x 15; 2 x 10

Oblique Broom twists - 5 sets - various

2 sets of d/bell pullovers [for serratus]

Tel - last week I did 40s on bench press machine - not possible for me to do 40s on free bench ....hence 25's

Managed to do training without cardio - just 10 mins warm up walking on treadmill


----------



## Khaos1436114653

keep it up, no slacking:thumb:


----------



## Jem

ahem I am !

why dont you do some training huh lol

who put that tag there pmsl ?


----------



## clairey.h

I thought it was you having a dig......lol

guess not then

cant blame me ive used up my tag privileges


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I thought it was you having a dig......lol
> 
> guess not then
> 
> cant blame me ive used up my tag privileges


pmsl no it was not me

Might ask rob to remove all bum fun tags though - they are all over the shop e.g Gainer's journal and Betty's I think ...not sure where else - oh sperm as well as far as I remember

Beginning to peeve me a bit 

How are you chicken ?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> ahem I am !
> 
> why dont you do some training huh


MIOOOOW


----------



## TH0R

PMed


----------



## clairey.h

Im okey dokey....lol am inbetween typing essay and this...............can you say easily destracted :whistling: :whistling:

kids go back to school tomorrow....whoop whoop happy face :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: might even make a trip to the gym am feeling that good :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

and could we not call me chicken..............rob refers to me as mc nugget and thats bad enough especially as em does it now as well :confused1: :confused1::laugh:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> MIOOOOW


and - training ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> PMed


Replied 



clairey.h said:


> Im okey dokey....lol am inbetween typing essay and this...............can you say easily destracted :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> *How much have you actually done madame* :whistling:
> 
> kids go back to school tomorrow....whoop whoop happy face :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: might even make a trip to the gym am feeling that good :lol: :lol: :lol:


*Best do tubby*  :lol: *- your boobs must be looking nice* 



clairey.h said:


> and could we not call me chicken..............rob refers to me as mc nugget and thats bad enough especially as em does it now as well :confused1: :confused1::laugh:


*You're right McNugget sounds much better - I'll stick with that too * :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

my boobs are looking fandabbydosey................shame about the rest off me...I think there are the remainder of some triceps hanging around...hehe oh well I loves a challenge!!!!!!!! must get saving for that boob job though if im gonna be waving byesebye to them again.......

I am actaually typing now, so I can submit it tomorrow have done tones of drafts and thought better to just get on with it and see how it flows........

spend most of my time correcting spelling, suprise suprise so all in all

the first paragraph.......

what are ypu training tomorrow???? might do shoulders and back, although they are both long workouts so probably just shoulders... and then the needed cardio


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> my boobs are looking fandabbydosey................shame about the rest off me...I think there are the remainder of some triceps hanging around...hehe oh well I loves a challenge!!!!!!!! must get saving for that boob job though if im gonna be waving byesebye to them again.......
> 
> I am actaually typing now, so I can submit it tomorrow have done tones of drafts and thought better to just get on with it and see how it flows........
> 
> spend most of my time correcting spelling, suprise suprise so all in all
> 
> the first paragraph.......
> 
> what are ypu training tomorrow???? might do shoulders and back, although they are both long workouts so probably just shoulders... and then the needed cardio


Oh that's good well done you :thumb:

training legs tomorrow :whistling:

bring on the pain ....

xxx


----------



## clairey.h

can only do legs if Im not training the next day...or planning on walking anywhere.....lol cannot even get down the stairs without doing it sideways and easing my way step by step.........

good luck to you...hehe will be looking forward to seeing what you do tomorrow but if I remember you leg press about twice as much as me....... :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carbsnwhey

clairey.h said:


> my boobs are looking fandabbydosey................shame about the rest off me...I think there are the remainder of some triceps hanging around...hehe oh well I loves a challenge!!!!!!!! must get saving for that boob job though if im gonna be waving byesebye to them again.......
> 
> I am actaually typing now, so I can submit it tomorrow have done tones of drafts and thought better to just get on with it and see how it flows........
> 
> spend most of my time correcting spelling, suprise suprise so all in all
> 
> the first paragraph.......
> 
> what are ypu training tomorrow???? might do shoulders and back, although they are both long workouts so probably just shoulders... and then the needed cardio


*PIC's *........ :whistling:


----------



## rodrigo

Jem said:


> Oh that's good well done you :thumb:
> 
> training legs tomorrow :whistling:
> 
> bring on the pain ....
> 
> xxx


nothin beats leg DOMS they are the best , did lunges for the first in a long while and was walkin like john wayne with ricketts:lol: keep it goin jem hun


----------



## clairey.h

are you mad......lol

I can live with not being able to raise my arms above my shoulders, my chest hurting when ever I try any kind of motion...but legs it feels like you tendons are a couple of inches shorter than your legs..........

but your right.....hehe its great when there ache cause you know you well :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> CHEST
> 
> *Flat Barbell Bench *
> 
> 25 x 12 25 x 12 25 x 12 25 x 12
> 
> *DB Incl Press *
> 
> 7.5 x 12 7.5 x 10 7.5 x 10
> 
> *Hammer grip Press *
> 
> 40 x 12 40 x 12 40 x 11
> 
> *Pec Deck*
> 
> 30 x 10 30 x 8 30 x 8
> 
> *Abs *
> 
> Hanging leg raises - 1 x 15; 2 x 10
> 
> Oblique Broom twists - 5 sets - various
> 
> 2 sets of d/bell pullovers [for serratus]
> 
> Tel - last week I did 40s on bench press machine - not possible for me to do 40s on free bench ....hence 25's
> 
> Managed to do training without cardio - just 10 mins warm up walking on treadmill


 :cool2: :thumbup1:

edit: do you train arms as a day on their own?



rodrigo said:


> nothin beats leg DOMS they are the best , did lunges for the first in a long while and was walkin like john wayne with ricketts:lol: keep it goin jem hun


I don't get DOMS.... even if I train til I collapse white and shaking on the floor, I still don't get 'em pmsl.

Only place I get a little currently is in lower back after deadlifting but am currently in new territory there and have fractured a vertebrae in my lower back before so its a bit different.... even thats starting to become less and less now though already 

I'm like wolverine.... heal superfast and almost never get sick :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> nothin beats leg DOMS they are the best , did lunges for the first in a long while and was walkin like john wayne with ricketts:lol: keep it goin jem hun


thanks roddas - cannot say I enjoy the pain though - weirdo 



clairey.h said:


> are you mad......lol
> 
> I can live with not being able to raise my arms above my shoulders, my chest hurting when ever I try any kind of motion...but legs it feels like you tendons are a couple of inches shorter than your legs..........
> 
> *has to be done though claire ! want fook off big legs - bigger than the chaps which is not hard when half the gym train disco muscles * :whistling:
> 
> but your right.....hehe its great when there ache cause you know you well :thumb:





Zara-Leoni said:


> :cool2: :thumbup1:
> 
> edit: do you train arms as a day on their own?
> 
> *No Zara, *
> 
> *Delts and tri's / Back and bi's split at the moment*
> 
> *Seems to be working quite well like this actually !*
> 
> I don't get DOMS.... even if I train til I collapse white and shaking on the floor, I still don't get 'em pmsl.
> 
> Only place I get a little currently is in lower back after deadlifting but am currently in new territory there and have fractured a vertebrae in my lower back before so its a bit different.... even thats starting to become less and less now though already
> 
> I'm like wolverine.... heal superfast and almost never get sick :thumbup1:


Horse riding accident perchance ?

No DOMS imagine that -you're not normal hun :laugh:


----------



## Jem

*DAY 2*

*
LEGS*

*Squat 4 sets*

40 x 12

50 x 12

50 x 12

50 x 11

*Was absolutely battered with these - I tried going as low as possible on them and by the 3rd set I was absolutely dead - shaking like a mofo and the pain in my inside thighs [adductors or abductors can never remember which]was bad, could also feel it in my quads big time. Never felt them so hard *

*SLDL*

50 x 12

50 x 12

50 x 12

Hard but pushed to do the 12s on the last set

*Leg Ext*

20 x 12

20 x 12

20 x 12

Burning ....

*Calf Raise 3 sets*

45 x 12

45 x 8

45 x 10

Fook me - Calves cramped on the second set - hence the 8 and then the 10 - that hurt - why d'ya make me do 45's

Abs are killing as well :confused1:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *DAY 2*
> 
> *
> LEGS*
> 
> *Squat 4 sets*
> 
> 40 x 12
> 
> 50 x 12
> 
> 50 x 12
> 
> 50 x 11
> 
> *Was absolutely battered with these - I tried going as low as possible on them and by the 3rd set I was absolutely dead - shaking like a mofo and the pain in my inside thighs [adductors or abductors can never remember which]was bad, could also feel it in my quads big time. Never felt them so hard *
> 
> *SLDL*
> 
> 50 x 12
> 
> 50 x 12
> 
> 50 x 12
> 
> Hard but pushed to do the 12s on the last set
> 
> *Leg Ext*
> 
> 20 x 12
> 
> 20 x 12
> 
> 20 x 12
> 
> Burning ....
> 
> *Calf Raise 3 sets*
> 
> 45 x 12
> 
> 45 x 8
> 
> 45 x 10
> 
> Fook me - Calves cramped on the second set - hence the 8 and then the 10 - that hurt - why d'ya make me do 45's
> 
> Abs are killing as well :confused1:


Hey, we are making some progress now eh:thumb: :thumb:

Nice one Jem:thumbup1: One in the spank for you


----------



## TH0R

Hope you've nothing planned for tomorrow :lol:

Your legs are gonna be hurting, on a down side mine are fooked atm, calves killing, have

had to have an easy day :lol:


----------



## Jem

Yeah was a nice session actually tel - although it hurts already

I am going to be in some serious pain tomorrow ....


----------



## Beklet

I did proper pants weights on legs while I was away...or so I thought - all that hill walking was a killer - had DOMS for 3 days!!! :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I did proper pants weights on legs while I was away...or so I thought - all that hill walking was a killer - had DOMS for 3 days!!! :laugh:


Hopefully that has balanced out well against the pizza mountain then :tongue:

I am improving Beks

50s for 3 sets is good going for me - I was proud of myself :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

im feckered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

did tris then chest db press dropped the weight to what I normally do did 6 reps didnt feel heavy but then my arms gave out and I just missed my head...oooppppppsssssss :whistling:  carried on though for another 4 sets....... :lol: :lol: :lol:

rob said that a knock to the head might have done me good......fecker:cursing:

what are you up to today............tags have gone I see...no more smelly toes :laugh:


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> I did proper pants weights on legs while I was away...or so I thought - all that hill walking was a killer - had DOMS for 3 days!!! :laugh:


Boy, that avi is very shexy Beks, loving the "mean" look:thumbup1:

Jem indeed has done very well for one workout:whistling:

:lol: Only kidding


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> im feckered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> did tris then chest db press dropped the weight to what I normally do did 6 reps didnt feel heavy but then my arms gave out and I just missed my head...oooppppppsssssss :whistling:  carried on though for another 4 sets....... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> rob said that a knock to the head might have done me good......fecker:cursing:
> 
> what are you up to today............tags have gone I see...no more smelly toes :laugh:


Yep asked for my bum fun tags to be deleted yesterday - had to post links to where they all were [the ones I could find] and there were 8 different threads !

Today all tags have been deleted :lol: :lol: :lol:

At least you went to the gym and trained - at last !

Cardio today then hmmm ?

I have cracked my elbow and can barely bend the arm - hurting lots - hope it's not damaged just bruised. I am supposed to have shoulders and tris tomorrow

xx


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Boy, that avi is very shexy Beks, loving the "mean" look:thumbup1:
> 
> Jem indeed has done very well for one workout:whistling:
> 
> :lol: Only kidding


 :ban: :ban: :ban: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Hopefully that has balanced out well against the pizza mountain then :tongue:
> 
> I am improving Beks
> 
> 50s for 3 sets is good going for me - I was proud of myself :laugh:


Tis good - I have trouble with 50 lol.....

Pizza mountain? This pizza mountain? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

rob started looking for all the tags about you today and then realised someone else had already done it for you......

how did you crack your elbow??????? is it bad

cardio

10 minutes stepper, accidently put it to level 9 thought I was gonna be sick....execpt there was an old biddy on the one next to me going hell for leather for longer so was not giving up........also will jog with the dog later for 30 minutes :lol: :lol: :lol:

I used to do stepper for 24 minutes on a program on level 8 and had fab buns and legs havnt been on the stpper for a year so will work on it...hehe :thumb:

still have not found ipod so made time goooo soooooooo much longer counting down the seconds 

but I had exhausted myself on the weights so wasnt to bothered.......


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> rob started looking for all the tags about you today and then realised someone else had already done it for you......
> 
> *DB did it for me yesterday, so nice of him ...then he, along with the help of Briar I suspect :laugh: pasted UKM Anal Princess over my avi and put it in a signature * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> *Ev lost his keys so I had to drive to his with the spares I had and when I came back it was all still there ...shame you missed it really *  **
> 
> how did you crack your elbow??????? is it bad
> 
> *Did it on the door this morning - I dont know how bad it is because you get severe pain in the elbow and it could be nothing. Can feel it running down a tendon as I am typing but think it should wear off by tomorrow *
> 
> cardio
> 
> 10 minutes stepper, accidently put it to level 9 thought I was gonna be sick....execpt there was an old biddy on the one next to me going hell for leather for longer so was not giving up........also will jog with the dog later for 30 minutes :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I used to do stepper for 24 minutes on a program on level 8 and had fab buns and legs havnt been on the stpper for a year so will work on it...hehe :thumb:
> 
> *My speciality [before tel banned it :laugh:] was 45 mins - hill programme - Level 10 - sweaty is not the word * :thumb:
> 
> *Look like I have just stepped out of the shower ...smell after a while might be a give away though *
> 
> still have not found ipod so made time goooo soooooooo much longer counting down the seconds
> 
> *Oh yeah I hate that too unless you have someone to chat with * :whistling:
> 
> but I had exhausted myself on the weights so wasnt to bothered.......


----------



## clairey.h

hehe yehhhhh chat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:

used to be really good on the stepper but I did have better results with the rest off my body just hillwalking, but it didnt work the ass and legs as much imo.....

hahahahahha anal princess, jem who does not do bum fun, wish I had seen it. pmsl  

did he really lose his keys???? akward????


----------



## Jem

Yep chatting claire - decided to just leave it at that tbh...if I can ..

Yeah he did - I had spare car keys for the car we jointly bought - you know the one we came to yours in ? He has kept that one.

So I went to his with them ...it is awkward because he has not given up hope yet and I do care about him, just not that way

He sent a text this morning saying how sorry he was that he had hurt me in the past etc etc because he wanted me to know how he was feeling - but yet he never could when we were together !

MEN

Better off with a bunny


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Yep chatting claire - decided to just leave it at that tbh...if I can .. *probably wise boring but wise *  * in the long run*
> 
> Yeah he did - I had spare car keys for the car we jointly bought - you know the one we came to yours in ? He has kept that one.
> 
> So I went to his with them ...it is awkward because he has not given up hope yet and I do care about him, just not that way :crying: :crying:
> 
> He sent a text this morning saying how sorry he was that he had hurt me in the past etc etc because he wanted me to know how he was feeling - but yet he never could when we were together ! *typical!!!!!!! just make you feel worse now.......I like Ev but only you know how you feel*
> 
> MEN
> 
> Better off with a bunny *or both * :devil2: *:devil2:*


----------



## Jem

Well ideally both yeah but that's not happening at the moment now is it :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: Go on, rub it in ......erm that sounds wrong :laugh: but yet ...so right :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Right so just got back from the gym and I am shattered - I must be working harder on the weights because my appetite has increased and I cannot be fooked with the cardio ... :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Legs are killing me

Did do low intensity

Treadmill and Cross trainer - 1 hour :whistling: [still too much?]

Nearly died on the roundabout - backend of the car swung out eeek :cursing:

Sunbed, bath and bed with a book I thinky :beer:


----------



## iopener

Hour of low intensity is A-ok. Heck i used to walk 5 hours a day and that to me is low intensity 

If your body is telling you to eat, listen to it and lift, eat and rest.

Im digging the bath idea, may dig out the bubblejet spa


----------



## Jem

iopener said:


> Hour of low intensity is A-ok. Heck i used to walk 5 hours a day and that to me is low intensity
> 
> If your body is telling you to eat, listen to it and lift, eat and rest.
> 
> Im digging the bath idea, may dig out the bubblejet spa


Were you a postman :confused1:

I'm listening to it, doesnt feel right though :laugh:

Check you out with the bubblejet spa...

I'll stick with the Radox


----------



## iopener

No, not a postie. I tend to travel most places by foot when i wanted to go somewhere. For instance where my flat is the gym is a 50 minute walk each way. So is the town centre.

Sometimes i go to the gym and need a few things in the town as well. So there is my 5 hours.

I got the spa cheap when littlewoods went bankrupt, £100 down to £14.99, i cant resist a bargain im afraid!


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Right so just got back from the gym and I am shattered - I must be working harder on the weights because my appetite has increased and I cannot be fooked with the cardio ... :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: *eat then, always eat when hungry no matter what, and drink plenty of water*
> 
> Legs are killing me *good, will be worse tomorrow*
> 
> Did do low intensity
> 
> Treadmill and Cross trainer - 1 hour :whistling: [still too much?] *FFS, I'm not answering that*
> 
> Nearly died on the roundabout - backend of the car swung out eeek :cursing:
> 
> :lol: * women drivers*
> 
> Sunbed, bath and bed with a book I thinky :beer:
> 
> *Sounds good, what time shall i come round:whistling:*
> 
> *
> Ahh sh1t, sorry Jem, footies on:rolleyes:*
> 
> *
> *


----------



## Jem

haha men and footie - no go ! why d'ya think I moved away from Newcastle

Beer and the toon army are all they care about ....

Apart from chris1 of course - whose cowboy boots are more important ahem ...


----------



## rodrigo

jem if your gonna get by in life embrace the beautiful game:lol:


----------



## Jem

noooo way noooo how - was surrounded by nothing but football for 18 yrs ...then moved away. Never looked back honey !


----------



## rodrigo

Jem said:


> noooo way noooo how - was surrounded by nothing but football for 18 yrs ...then moved away. Never looked back honey !


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: mentally scared by the sounds:tongue:


----------



## Jem

Hi Luke, great thanks - 2 more weeks on this high rep thing and then onto a strengthening programme apparently ....according to the boss !


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> MEN
> 
> Better off with a bunny


*cough*.... :whistling: ........................................


----------



## clairey.h

RJ68 said:


> *cough*.... :whistling: ........................................


sore throat :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

clairey.h said:


> sore throat :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: ............:cursing:BOG OFF:cursing:........ :lol: :lol:....... :ban:


----------



## clairey.h

buy one get one free???????????? is ann summers having a sale

two bunnies for the price of one  :lol:


----------



## Rob68

clairey.h said:


> buy one get one free???????????? is ann summers having a sale
> 
> two bunnies for the price of one  :lol:


some ones wide awake tonight...... :cursing: ..... :ban: smart ar5e.....  

hmm now theres a thought though...can you multitask with 2? :whistling: ....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Horse riding accident perchance ?
> 
> No DOMS imagine that -you're not normal hun :laugh:


Was actually!!!!

Fractured vertebrae in sacral area, subconsciously dont use that area of my back as much to "save" it which means the muscle around there is weak.

Deadlifting could be the thing that sorts it all out as it should strengthen it.

Or then again it may cripple me. Time will tell 

No DOMS cos don't seem to suffer lactic acid build up. There are theories why.... all I know is its all good :thumb:

Only times I seem to get pains is if I get a cramp or spasm training then it will hurt next day.

Only exception is if I do something that brings legs in (ie hams the first day I did deads) but I will get DOMS once then not again lol.



rodrigo said:


> jem if your gonna get by in life embrace the beautiful game:lol:


I fecking hate football with a passion urgghhhh......


----------



## clairey.h

RJ68 said:


> some ones wide awake tonight...... :cursing: ..... :ban: smart ar5e.....
> 
> hmm now theres a thought though...can you multitask with 2? :whistling: ....


pmsl.....do you have an imagination :innocent: 

hows the elbow today emma???????

im on shoulders and maybe bis as well, how about you......leggies hurting:laugh:


----------



## Jem

Morning claire - elbow is fine thank god ! - shoulders and tris for me today and it's bloody bonfire night so the kids want to go to a display FFS - how very inconvenient, how very dare they !

So I will be training early sans training partner - on me little old self today which I dont mind too much - can actually listen to my ipod today

Legs are hurting like mad - hams are killing - thanks for the sympathy ....


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> Legs are hurting like mad - hams are killing - thanks for the sympathy ....


thats a good sign that your not slacking:tongue:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Legs are hurting like mad - hams are killing - thanks for the sympathy ....


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

hmmmph


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> *cough*.... :whistling: ........................................





clairey.h said:


> sore throat :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


  :thumb: :thumb: :thumb : 

claire was on the ball last night

Rob I am not commenting further on rabbits .... but like the idea of buy one get one free very much


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Was actually!!!!
> 
> Fractured vertebrae in sacral area, subconsciously dont use that area of my back as much to "save" it which means the muscle around there is weak.
> 
> Deadlifting could be the thing that sorts it all out as it should strengthen it.
> 
> Or then again it may cripple me. Time will tell
> 
> No DOMS cos don't seem to suffer lactic acid build up. There are theories why.... all I know is its all good :thumb:
> 
> Only times I seem to get pains is if I get a cramp or spasm training then it will hurt next day.
> 
> Only exception is if I do something that brings legs in (ie hams the first day I did deads) but I will get DOMS once then not again lol.
> 
> I fecking hate football with a passion urgghhhh......


Ouchie - Yep I get pain the sacral area as well [not from riding anything, just childbirth:laugh:] and you do subconsciously hold back I think. Actually mine hurts most of the time anyway. There is some sort of belt that my pal was going to get me from a chiropractor pal and it's supposed to really help this region ....

Well I have DOMS - today, badly so I cannot be so happy for you .... :lol:

Football's crap :cursing:


----------



## MissBC

flyby to check how the anal princess is today........... mwahahahahaha


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> flyby to check how the anal princess is today........... mwahahahahaha


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Morning Bri...

I got feckin pm's on the back of that tar muchly :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol: someone even called me a sexual deviant :whistling: :ban:

Anything cooking hun ?


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Morning Bri...
> 
> I got feckin pm's on the back of that tar muchly :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol: someone even called me a sexual deviant :whistling: :ban:
> 
> Anything cooking hun ?


hahahahahahahahahahaha i love it..... one simple pic and the rumors start flowing...

nothing much up.... same sh1t different day lol.. u??


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> hahahahahahahahahahaha i love it..... one simple pic and the rumors start flowing...
> 
> nothing much up.... same sh1t different day lol.. u??


Yeah samey samey - trying to do some work before I go gymming it ...quiet on here though isnt it :lol: :lol: something to do with the reps system perhaps 

Busy creating new feckin codes for a database at the moment .....

I think God is slightly confused  because at no point during my catholic education did I pray to God wishing that one day I may perform such banal tasks 

I asked for a loving husband [ignored], Lots of money [ignored] Inner Peace [ignored]

suppose my kids are the pay off :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I will take them to fireworks tonight and watch their little [well, not so little anymore] faces light up [knowing my luck, we will end up in casualty ...]

You working at the moment Bri ? training ?

xxx


----------



## clairey.h

MissBC said:


> flyby to check how the anal princess is today........... mwahahahahaha


PMSL you cant be meaning jem....shes dosnt do bum fun  :whistling:

not that I would know or anything:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Morning claire - elbow is fine thank god ! - shoulders and tris for me today and it's bloody bonfire night so the kids want to go to a display FFS - how very inconvenient, how very dare they !
> 
> So I will be training early sans training partner - on me little old self today which I dont mind too much - can actually listen to my ipod today
> 
> Legs are hurting like mad - hams are killing - thanks for the sympathy ....


just done shoulders :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: wont be able to even brush my hair tomorrow...go for the stig of the dump look :lol: :lol: :lol:

tried bis but that went a tad pants was exhausted before I started....lol

and there was sympathy at least I thought to ask

are you walking like you have a melon between your legs...hehe

might go fireworks tomorrow...family outing and all that, just for the hotdogs:rolleyes:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> just done shoulders :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: wont be able to even brush my hair tomorrow...go for the stig of the dump look :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> tried bis but that went a tad pants was exhausted before I started....lol
> 
> and there was sympathy at least I thought to ask
> 
> are you walking like you have a melon between your legs...hehe
> 
> might go fireworks tomorrow...family outing and all that, just for the hotdogs:rolleyes:


But it's Bonfire Night tonight isnt it ? Oooh sh!t - reminds me I have to try and find sparklers from somewhere - Sainsburys?

I am about to try and go put the kettle on so will let you know if walking is indeed possible ....


----------



## clairey.h

hehe the thought of my kids with sparklers.........nooooooooooooo thanks...lol she would probably set me on fire on purpose.....she hates me today and wants to move out......ffs 5 not 15.........

think most places sell them now, newsagents tescos.......


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> hehe the thought of my kids with sparklers.........nooooooooooooo thanks...lol she would probably set me on fire on purpose.....she hates me today and wants to move out......ffs 5 not 15.........
> 
> think most places sell them now, newsagents tescos.......


Hmmm will have to go and investigate - you should have heard them today

Kids: "But mom who is going to do the sparklers with us "

Jem: "Me"

Kids: "Noooo mom you need a man there, can't you call Ev and ask him, or dad "

FFS anyone would think I was incompetent :cursing: :innocent: :cursing:

Saying that I do call my mate's fella to do most household things for me e.g. the new security light he is fitting later ... good job he's there or I would never have been able to manage :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Sooo Bonfire Night Couture ...think we are going for cute and snuggly, lots of wool pmsl


----------



## clairey.h

nothing flammable..................not a lot then 

the biggest warmest coat I have...hehe so sexy..........well it would be if I wore nothing underneath......ffs wears my mind wandering to........


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> nothing flammable..................not a lot then
> 
> the biggest warmest coat I have...hehe so sexy..........well it would be if I wore nothing underneath......ffs wears my mind wandering to........


dirty biatch  Enough of that - its for the kids, the kids ....


----------



## TH0R

You been training yet??


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> You been training yet??


pmsl no rest for the wicked is there ?

No thought I would go at about 1:30

Although gullet has had a work out - have eaten a big bar of chocolate this morning - went shopping for quark

Cadburys cookies and cream dark chocolate .....fook me - think I'm missing sex - it's the same chemicals isn't it. Have not had chocolcate for ages and ages ......


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> pmsl no rest for the wicked is there ?
> 
> No thought I would go at about 1:30
> 
> Although gullet has had a work out - have eaten a big bar of chocolate this morning - went shopping for quark
> 
> Cadburys cookies and cream dark chocolate .....fook me - think I'm missing sex - it's the same chemicals isn't it. Have not had chocolcate for ages and ages ......


Don't beat about the bush ffs, just come out and say it

You want sex with me:lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> pmsl no rest for the wicked is there ?
> 
> No thought I would go at about 1:30
> 
> Although gullet has had a work out - have eaten a big bar of chocolate this morning - went shopping for quark
> 
> Cadburys cookies and cream dark chocolate .....fook me - think I'm missing sex - it's the same chemicals isn't it. Have not had chocolcate for ages and ages ......


welcome to the dark side:lol:

am actually having withdrawels now, has been two days:bounce: another five and it will be to sweet to eat...........heres hoping :thumb:


----------



## Jem

I am taking a visit to Ann Summers ...it's either that or get fat ...


----------



## clairey.h

haha.......do you need any advice.........  :innocent:

they know emily by name in there now keep her amused for me  well cant leave them standing outside and when ever I order off the net they get it wrong :lol: :lol: :lol:

parenting lessons anyone...shes to young to know :whistling:


----------



## Jem

CLAIRE OMG - She is not innocent that one pmsl .... I should manage on my own, naive as I am I might struggle but hey . :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: ..


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Don't beat about the bush ffs, just come out and say it
> 
> You want sex with me:lol: :lol:


FPMSL:laugh: Missed this - you were lurking at the bottom of the page - always a hazard that !

When I have tasted the younger fruit ...then I might move back to the riper stuff ...will keep you updated :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

haha thats a knock back and a half jemster.....lmao

no dont want you your old...but if nothing else comes upo then I may think about it......


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> FPMSL:laugh: Missed this - you were lurking at the bottom of the page - always a hazard that !
> 
> When I have tasted the younger fruit ...then I might move back to the riper stuff ...will keep you updated :thumb:


*OUCH!*

*
*

*
*That stung a bit:crying:


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> *OUCH!*
> 
> That stung a bit:crying:


you do her program......time to show her whos boss :whistling: :whistling: 

now where did I put my spoon :innocent:


----------



## strange_days

Lurking and wishing, oh that I might taste of the fruit


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha thats a knock back and a half jemster.....lmao
> 
> no dont want you your old...but if nothing else comes upo then I may think about it......





tel3563 said:


> *OUCH!*
> 
> That stung a bit:crying:


Aaahahahaa tel ...  :wub:

:lol: :lol: I think I might wet myself laughing at this :lol: :lol:

Fook off you stirrer claire 

tel knows the score :laugh:

I've just got rid of an old*ER *one ok ???

xxxx


----------



## TH0R

clairey.h said:


> you do her program......time to show her whos boss :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> now where did I put my spoon :innocent:


Here, borrow mine


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Aaahahahaa tel ...  :wub:
> 
> :lol: :lol: I think I might wet myself laughing at this :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fook off you stirrer claire
> 
> tel knows the score :laugh:
> 
> I've just got rid of an old*ER *one ok ???
> 
> xxxx


feck me jem what is tel 60???????? anyone would think hes a gerriatric reading this :lol: :lol:

thanks for the spoon tel i will return when I have finished.....dont worry I wont insult you:whistling:


----------



## Jem

CLAIRE

No he is the same age as Ev actually ....

God, gonna have to send him a pm now to make friends again - Look what you've done ...

Oh he has a Raging Bull though ...always an advantage ...


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> CLAIRE
> 
> No he is the same age as Ev actually ....
> 
> God, gonna have to send him a pm now to make friends again - Look what you've done ...
> 
> Oh he has a Raging Bull though ...always an advantage ...


ok SOOOORRRRRRYYYYYYYYY :thumb:

jem whats a raging bull???????? :tongue:

and Im sure he takes it all in the humour it is intended


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> CLAIRE
> 
> No he is the same age as Ev actually ....
> 
> God, gonna have to send him a pm now to make friends again - Look what you've done ...
> 
> Oh he has a Raging Bull though ...always an advantage ...


Don't sweat it Hun, plenty more something or others on the whatsit, ohh, my memory


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Don't sweat it Hun, plenty more something or others on the whatsit, ohh, my memory


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

his car :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Right I'm off to the gym now there's been far too much fun and frivolity here and taking the p!ss out of tel...

Time to put some training in here xx


----------



## clairey.h

have fun......


----------



## TH0R

Anybody heard of George Clooney, voted sexiest man in the world many times

Age=48 

How old would you be if you didn't know how old you were?


----------



## strange_days

tel3563 said:


> How old would you be if you didn't know how old you were?


Old enough to know better?


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> Anybody heard of George Clooney, voted sexiest man in the world many times
> 
> Age=48
> 
> How old would you be if you didn't know how old you were?


19 :whistling: :whistling:   seems like only yesterday :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Ouchie - Yep I get pain the sacral area as well [not from riding anything, just childbirth:laugh:] and you do subconsciously hold back I think. Actually mine hurts most of the time anyway. There is some sort of belt that my pal was going to get me from a chiropractor pal and it's supposed to really help this region ....
> 
> Well I have DOMS - today, badly so I cannot be so happy for you .... :lol:
> 
> Football's crap :cursing:


Dont worry I may take up leg training someday soon.... then I am sure I will learn all about DOMS..... :laugh:



Jem said:


> Yeah samey samey - trying to do some work before I go gymming it ...quiet on here though isnt it :lol: :lol: something to do with the reps system perhaps
> 
> Busy creating new feckin codes for a database at the moment .....
> 
> *
> I think God is slightly confused *  * because at no point during my catholic education did I pray to God wishing that one day I may perform such banal tasks *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I asked for a loving husband [ignored], Lots of money [ignored] Inner Peace [ignored]*
> 
> suppose my kids are the pay off :bounce: :bounce: I will take them to fireworks tonight and watch their little [well, not so little anymore] faces light up [knowing my luck, we will end up in casualty ...]
> 
> You working at the moment Bri ? training ?
> 
> xxx


You must have been praying at the same time as me then.... I think he was off sick that day 



Jem said:


> Hmmm will have to go and investigate - you should have heard them today
> 
> Kids: "But mom who is going to do the sparklers with us "
> 
> Jem: "Me"
> 
> Kids: "Noooo mom you need a man there, can't you call Ev and ask him, or dad "
> 
> FFS anyone would think I was incompetent :cursing: :innocent: :cursing:
> 
> *Saying that I do call my mate's fella to do most household things for me e.g. the new security light he is fitting later ... good job he's there or I would never have been able to manage* :lol: :lol: :lol:


FFS well reminded.... I need one fitting front and back of house and keep forgetting to ask my mate.... Just as well you're here to remind me :thumbup1:



Jem said:


> pmsl no rest for the wicked is there ?
> 
> No thought I would go at about 1:30
> 
> Although gullet has had a work out - have eaten a big bar of chocolate this morning - went shopping for quark
> 
> Cadburys cookies and cream dark chocolate .....fook me - think I'm missing sex - it's the same chemicals isn't it. Have not had chocolcate for ages and ages ......


Ewwww chocolate is horrid I dont like it YUK! :ban:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem don't eat the chocolate "stay away from the DARK side" mwahahahahaha


----------



## Jem

Right I'm back and knackered again.

Think I have got out of taking the kids to a display tonight because they are going with their daddy on saturday ! woohoo

Instead I have been to Sainsbury's and bought them giant sparklers that they can have fun with in the garden ...then I can chill out

Pleased to be of assistance Zara ...

Not much of a choccie person myself but that was lovely !

George Clooney never did it for me actually - in fact, cannot think of many famous people that do ....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Right I'm back and knackered again.
> 
> Think I have got out of taking the kids to a display tonight because they are going with their daddy on saturday ! woohoo
> 
> Instead I have been to Sainsbury's and bought them giant sparklers that they can have fun with in the garden ...then I can chill out
> 
> Pleased to be of assistance Zara ...
> 
> Not much of a choccie person myself but that was lovely !
> 
> George Clooney never did it for me actually -* in fact, cannot think of many famous people that do ....*


Dominic Purcell

Tamir Hassan

Frank McGrath.....

:devil2:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dominic Purcell
> 
> Tamir Hassan
> 
> Frank McGrath.....
> 
> :devil2:


Dominic and Frank oooooooh yes !

 :scared: :drool: :drool: :drool:

Not Tamir at all - slimey Zar


----------



## Jem

20 mins treadmill warm up

Made a mistake - picked up wrong slip of paper and proceeded to do 4 sets of bench before realising my error

So start of workout was 4 sets of 30kg bench :confused1: :ban:

Some warm up :whistling:

SHOULDER/TRI'S

DB Seated Press

10kg x 12

10kg x 8

15lb x 12

Seated Lateral Raise

6kg x 12

6kg x 12

6kg x 12

Reverse Pec dec

30kg x 12

30 x 12

30 x 12

EZ Skull Crushers

10 x 12

10 x 11

10 x 10

Rope Push Downs

15 x 12

15 x 10

15 x 10

No time for cardio


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Dominic and Frank oooooooh yes !
> 
> :scared: :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> Not Tamir at all - slimey Zar


Film I like him in is "the business".... is cheeky in it and I like that


----------



## Jem

speechless ..........


----------



## WRT

Zara-Leoni said:


> Frank McGrath.....


He has a nice tongue:beer:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> 20 mins treadmill warm up
> 
> *Made a mistake - picked up wrong slip of paper and proceeded to do 4 sets of bench before realising my error *
> 
> *So start of workout was 4 sets of 30kg bench* :confused1: :ban:
> 
> Some warm up :whistling:
> 
> SHOULDER/TRI'S
> 
> DB Seated Press
> 
> 10kg x 12
> 
> 10kg x 8
> 
> 15lb x 12
> 
> Seated Lateral Raise
> 
> 6kg x 12
> 
> 6kg x 12
> 
> 6kg x 12
> 
> Reverse Pec dec
> 
> 30kg x 12
> 
> 30 x 12
> 
> 30 x 12
> 
> EZ Skull Crushers
> 
> 10 x 12
> 
> 10 x 11
> 
> 10 x 10
> 
> Rope Push Downs
> 
> 15 x 12
> 
> 15 x 10
> 
> 15 x 10
> 
> No time for cardio


 :lol: :lol: FPMSL


----------



## Jem

I was not amused tel ...


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I was not amused tel ...


Still FPMSL:lol: :lol:

Regards Bedford, you booking the room or me


----------



## clairey.h

dummy, you even said to me you were doing shoulders and tris

so what was dinner anything yummy.....

mine was leanmince, basmalti rice and salad....a bit more filling than usual but at least I wont want to snack tonight.....


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Still FPMSL:lol: :lol:
> 
> Regards Bedford, you booking the room or me


Haha I was planning on staying at claire's - I have experienced the hotels of Bedford and they are not v nice

....still if it comes with benefits.... :innocent:


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> Still FPMSL:lol: :lol:
> 
> Regards Bedford, you booking the room or me


back away now.......bedford she stays with me........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

great minds and all...you posted before I could finish....


----------



## TH0R

clairey.h said:


> back away now.......bedford she stays with me........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey, I'm not proud, I'll sleep anywhere, just keep Robsta away from my bed:lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> dummy, you even said to me you were doing shoulders and tris
> 
> so what was dinner anything yummy.....
> 
> mine was leanmince, basmalti rice and salad....a bit more filling than usual but at least I wont want to snack tonight.....


I know - I got someone to help with last reps too.... and he told me off because he said I have been training too long to still be struggling on such weights ffs :cursing:

Then he said he would take me out for a meal to his restaurant [chef]

cheeky fecker :cursing:

I had baked tattie with tuna and s/corn & some cous cous


----------



## clairey.h

anyway arnt I good, I posted that before I saw the message of jem asking to stay.....lol

so the answer is yes..........dont listen to robs crude comments from here on out regards sleeping arrangments...pmsl


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> Hey, I'm not proud, I'll sleep anywhere, just keep Robsta away from my bed:lol:


its not robsta we worry about in this house...that would be the hethen children as jem calls them, the dog chewing your leg and the cat licking yourface to death :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

oh but you think I jest :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Ah thanks claire bear

tel looks like you and chris are snuggling up together ...at Beks x


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I know - I got someone to help with last reps too.... and he told me off because he said I have been training too long to still be struggling on such weights ffs :cursing:
> 
> Then he said he would take me out for a meal to his restaurant [chef]
> 
> cheeky fecker :cursing:
> 
> I had baked tattie with tuna and s/corn & some cous cous


Are you sure you train at a gym and not a fecking nightclub:confused1: I've never known

someone get hit on so many times, well without me being there anyway

How did the conversation go

Can you spot me on db press

Yes sure, oh your not lifting enough weight but will you accompany me for a meal at my restaurant

You'll have to get rid of the "I'm available now" t shirt dearest:lol:


----------



## Jem

No the doglet is one randy bugger and does not like black people so it's a good job the dream tan is banned now pmsl


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Ah thanks claire bear
> 
> tel looks like you and chris are snuggling up together ...at Beks x


No way, I've heard Chris pee's the bed:lol:


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> Are you sure you train at a gym and not a fecking nightclub:confused1: I've never known
> 
> someone get hit on so many times, well without me being there anyway
> 
> How did the conversation go
> 
> Can you spot me on db press
> 
> Yes sure, oh your not lifting enough weight but will you accompany me for a meal at my restaurant
> 
> You'll have to get rid of the "I'm available now" t shirt dearest:lol:


FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: tis true


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Ah thanks claire bear
> 
> tel looks like you and chris are snuggling up together ...at Beks x


I do have a futon...... :whistling:

He'll not pee the bed or my cat will kill him :laugh:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Are you sure you train at a gym and not a fecking nightclub:confused1: I've never known
> 
> someone get hit on so many times, well without me being there anyway
> 
> How did the conversation go
> 
> Can you spot me on db press
> 
> Yes sure, oh your not lifting enough weight but will you accompany me for a meal at my restaurant
> 
> You'll have to get rid of the "I'm available now" t shirt dearest:lol:


 :confused1: :innocent: :whistling: No it went

"Hi Emma how are you"

"Fine thanks, come and spot me on these last few"

"ok"...spot provided..."Emma you really should be lifting heavier than this now, you have been training for a good while"

"I know, I have cut down on my cardio"

"Yes I think the cardio was draining your energy"

"Yep sh!t arent I, still I will keep plodding on ..."

"Ok I will get on with mine now then....I will take you for a meal to my restaurant very soon"

*Emma blushes and runs off to get stamina kick drink*

This is the Roman Wrestler claire ...


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I do have a futon...... :whistling:
> 
> He'll not pee the bed or my cat will kill him :laugh:


BEKS ..tel is not so old that incontinence has set in ....I don't think


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> :confused1: :innocent: :whistling: No it went
> 
> "Hi Emma how are you"
> 
> "Fine thanks, come and spot me on these last few"
> 
> "ok"...spot provided..."Emma you really should be lifting heavier than this now, you have been training for a good while"
> 
> "I know, I have cut down on my cardio"
> 
> "Yes I think the cardio was draining your energy"
> 
> "Yep sh!t arent I, still I will keep plodding on ..."
> 
> "Ok I will get on with mine now then....I will take you for a meal to my restaurant very soon"
> 
> *Emma blushes and runs off to get stamina kick drink*
> 
> This is the Roman Wrestler claire ...


I knew who you meant when you said chef.....the gorgeous one :thumb:

so whats he gonna cook you at his restaurant......chicken and broccoli


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> BEKS ..tel is not so old that incontinence has set in ....I don't think


TEL CAN YOU GIVE THE WOODEN SPOON BACK TO JEM :innocent:


----------



## Jem

fpmsl

dont fancy him anymore ...sods law isnt it ...and he's foreign which means I confuse him with my accent


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> :confused1: :innocent: :whistling: No it went
> 
> "Hi Emma how are you"
> 
> "Fine thanks, come and spot me on these last few"
> 
> "ok"...spot provided..."Emma you really should be lifting heavier than this now, you have been training for a good while"
> 
> "I know, I have cut down on my cardio"
> 
> "Yes I think the cardio was draining your energy"
> 
> "Yep sh!t arent I, still I will keep plodding on ..."
> 
> "Ok I will get on with mine now then....I will take you for a meal to my restaurant very soon"
> 
> *Emma blushes and runs off to get stamina kick drink*
> 
> This is the Roman Wrestler claire ...


You missed the bit out where you told him you had a handsome mature guy

trying to help you solve this problem:confused1:


----------



## TH0R

clairey.h said:


> TEL CAN YOU GIVE THE WOODEN SPOON BACK TO JEM :innocent:


 :confused1: Gave it to you last?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> fpmsl
> 
> dont fancy him anymore ...sods law isnt it ...and he's foreign which means I confuse him with my accent


free food, not that you should sell yourself short


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> :confused1: Gave it to you last?


oh I just read your journel.......the pooh talk means you defo had it back


----------



## TH0R

clairey.h said:


> oh I just read your journel.......the pooh talk means you defo had it back


technically it was babbing, slightly different but I'll ease off on the explanation.

forgot I had the spoon back, was using it to make my Quark with Honey:rolleyes:

Jem can get a new spoon from Jacque le Restaurant owner:whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> free food, not that you should sell yourself short


...or free headlights ? I have had that offer as well from someone in the gym :confused1:

Apparently mine are boy racer ones :confused1:

Tempting 

Needless to say - he crashed and burned



clairey.h said:


> oh I just read your journel.......the pooh talk means you defo had it back


I'd say so ... :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> technically it was babbing, slightly different but I'll ease off on the explanation.
> 
> forgot I had the spoon back, was using it to make my Quark with Honey:rolleyes:
> 
> *Jem can get a new spoon from Jacque le Restaurant owner:whistling:*


I know what you meant but dont want to corrupt jem anymore :whistling: I know she dosnt like that sort of thing 

pmsl bitter taste in your mouth tel.......... :whistling: dont worry theres a foreign restaurant owner for you out there somewhere:lol: :lol:

oooopppppssss just found the spoon:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> technically it was babbing, slightly different but I'll ease off on the explanation.
> 
> forgot I had the spoon back, was using it to make my Quark with Honey:rolleyes:
> 
> Jem can get a new spoon from Jacque le Restaurant owner:whistling:


FPMSL Cameron actually with unpronouncable moroccan surname using all 26 letters of the alphabet ...


----------



## Jem

Babbing is bum fun then ? My god - why am I so naive to all this ?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> *...or free headlights ? I have had that offer as well from someone in the gym * :confused1:
> 
> Apparently mine are boy racer ones :confused1:
> 
> Tempting
> 
> Needless to say - he crashed and burned
> 
> I'd say so ... :lol:


feck me youll be able to open your own ebay shop soon:lol: :lol: :lol:

jems bits and bobs :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Got to go and do sparklers outside with the kids now ....if you dont hear from me again tonight it's because I am in a casualty dept with the rest of Bham's foolish parents


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Got to go and do sparklers outside with the kids now ....if you dont hear from me again tonight it's because I am in a casualty dept with the rest of Bham's foolish parents


hehe have fun, havnt held one since I was about7 and it scared the hell out of me


----------



## TH0R

clairey.h said:


> I know what you meant but dont want to corrupt jem anymore :whistling: I know she dosnt like that sort of thing
> 
> pmsl bitter taste in your mouth tel.......... :whistling: dont worry theres a foreign restaurant owner for you out there somewhere:lol: :lol:
> 
> oooopppppssss just found the spoon:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: You use it so well, keep it


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> :lol: You use it so well, keep it


aawwww gosh.. :blush: .dont know what to say, would like to thank jem for all her support and giving me the oppurtunity to rip the p1ss,

would like to thank my husband for the filthy lingo...

my kids for keeping me quick wittted and also to everyone else who takes my humour in the goodness that its intended...thank you all :tongue: :laugh:

oscars here I come :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem

FPMSL REPS I WANT REPS BACK

witty girl alert xxx


----------



## Jem

18 mins - quality time with the kids - GREAT MOMMA


----------



## rodrigo

tahts ok jem seen mine for 1 hour this mornin before school then do 3-11 shift nightmare , this shift sucks:cursing:


----------



## clairey.h

that was quick..........haha didnt burn your hair off then.......

so are you thinking of competing....theres two shows down here next year...whoop whoop no excuse can get a sitter for the day.....now who can I trap with that


----------



## Jem

Yes was going to do NABBA Midlands in May but I get more time this way and there's less pressure so all is good - plus - if tel and co. are doing it - it will be constant encouragement !


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> tahts ok jem seen mine for 1 hour this mornin before school then do 3-11 shift nightmare , this shift sucks:cursing:


Poor ickle ting roddas :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

fair play.....good to have something to aim for!!!!!!!

better lock away the cherry lambrini then......


----------



## Jem

until afterwards ....


----------



## clairey.h

I know your game missy :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:

you just want me to get drunk and try to dance:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Ahem yes .... and you will as well - there was nothing stopping you and Loopy Lottie last time  :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

pmsl I have nothing against dancing......just everyone else should watch where they stand and give me some room..........lots of room especially when I trip over my own feet.... 

anyway have yet to see you cut a rug


----------



## Jem

YOU WILL - I'm single now - dont have to pretend to be coy and ladylike

Bring out the hoochie mama grinding and bottie riding ......

...not


----------



## clairey.h

hehe cant wait..............

gotta go bathe kiddies....if I can tear madam away from watching the fireworks at the window......

catch up later


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> YOU WILL - I'm single now - dont have to pretend to be coy and ladylike
> 
> Bring out the hoochie mama grinding and bottie riding ......
> 
> ...not


was gonna say... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

then saw the NOT at the bottom

dont any of you lot have jobs?... :confused1:


----------



## Jem

yeppie but I work [ahem] from home writing bids - dont really go into the office that much ...


----------



## Rob68

got my bank charges letter back today with a lovely worded threat letter..saying if i do this blah blah blah...

6 pages of charges...only looked at 1st page theres 400 quid alone on that:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> got my bank charges letter back today with a lovely worded threat letter..saying if i do this blah blah blah...
> 
> 6 pages of charges...only looked at 1st page theres 400 quid alone on that:lol: :lol:


cool you can take me out to dinner then :thumbup1:

Just ordered the dress as it goes ....nowhere to wear it yet so...what a happy coincidence !


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> cool you can take me out to dinner then :thumbup1:
> 
> Just ordered the dress as it goes ....nowhere to wear it yet so...what a happy coincidence !


sure no probs mi lady... 

me and my big fcuking gob.... :whistling: .... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> sure no probs mi lady...
> 
> me and my big fcuking gob.... :whistling: .... :lol: :lol:


 :beer: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :beer:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> :beer: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :beer:


make a change from your pretty boys.... :whistling: ..... :lol: .....x


----------



## Jem

you got me ...B*stardo:ban: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> you got me ...B*stardo:ban: :lol:


 :lol: ......so where are you dragging me to to pay for a meal in your new dress?  ...


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> :lol: ......so where are you dragging me to to pay for a meal in your new dress?  ...


Birmingham sounds fair :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Birmingham sounds fair :thumb:


hmmm...And you live where?.. ....  ...................... :lol:


----------



## TH0R

RJ68 said:


> make a change from your pretty boys.... :whistling: ..... :lol: .....x


You rang:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

I'm a Geordie ....


----------



## TH0R

Rob ain't as bad as he makes out Jem, looks like a film star

Frankenstein :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> You rang:lol: :lol:


  



tel3563 said:


> Rob ain't as bad as he makes out Jem, looks like a film star
> 
> Frankenstein :lol: :lol:


you're a fooker and a half :tongue:


----------



## Rob68

tel3563 said:


> You rang:lol: :lol:





tel3563 said:


> Rob ain't as bad as he makes out Jem, looks like a film star
> 
> Frankenstein :lol: :lol:


 :cursing: :cursing:...i fecking new you`d show up B4STARD..... :ban: ...... :lol:

you fcuker:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

tel3563 said:


> Rob ain't as bad as he makes out Jem, looks like a film star
> 
> Frankenstein :lol: :lol:


jem have you been talking ??????...... :ban: .......


----------



## Jem

No Branch ...pwomise

Guide's Honour :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> No Branch ...pwomise
> 
> Guide's Honour :thumbup1:


 :tongue: .............fcukers seem me now anyway....i`ll never live it down... :lol:

gonna get meself one of them silver wigs he wears...


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> :tongue: .............fcukers seem me now anyway....i`ll never live it down... :lol:


What ? How ? Is there something I should know


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> What ? How ? Is there something I should know


no dont worry ya self.. :thumb:

do you still have a strong geordie accent then? :cool2:


----------



## Jem

I dont think so but I get told it is .... Although I get asked if I'm from Sheffield all the time as well :confused1:

Bit of a Heinz 57 I am - ask claire she'll tell you

Now there is one fooked up accent - sounds like a feckin farmer so she does ....

So did you show tel a picture then ?  Not the same nudie one - you perv :tongue:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> I dont think so but I get told it is .... Although I get asked if I'm from Sheffield all the time as well :confused1:
> 
> Bit of a Heinz 57 I am - ask claire she'll tell you
> 
> Now there is one fooked up accent - sounds like a feckin farmer so she does ....
> 
> So did you show tel a picture then ?  Not the same nudie one - you perv :tongue:


pmsl....does robsta have the same accent as claire then?:laugh:

now that i would love to hear...

moi?... a perv?.... :blink: :blush: .....

i cant stand my accent:cursing:...although i dont think i have one but if i ever hear myself speak i cringe... :lol:


----------



## Jem

I dunno what accent it is tbh - they both just sound like southerners ...so that means they say the 'c' word a lot which is alarming :whistling: :laugh: :whistling:

I just couldn't take them seriously ...until Rob tried to shovel mussels down me throat ...then I stopped laughing  

It's not their fault though bless them :laugh::laughlaugh::laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> I dunno what accent it is tbh - they both just sound like southerners ...so that means they say the 'c' word a lot which is alarming :whistling: :laugh: :whistling:
> 
> I just couldn't take them seriously ...until Rob tried to shovel mussels down me throat ...then I stopped laughing
> 
> It's not their fault though bless them :laugh::laughlaugh::laugh:


the 'c' word?...cider or columbian?.... :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> So did you show tel a picture then ?  Not the same nudie one - you perv :tongue:


OMG

Sexual Deviant alert:whistling:

Jem, you from Sheffield:confused1:


----------



## Rob68

tel3563 said:


> OMG
> 
> Sexual Deviant alert:whistling:


who you or jem?:laugh:


----------



## Jem

I was called a sexual deviant the other day ....

Nope bit of a naive prude really compared to folk on here !


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I was called a sexual deviant the other day ....
> 
> Nope bit of a naive prude really compared to folk on here !


Stop whining, how did gym go?


----------



## rodrigo

yeah how trainin go nympho:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

ok was very tired actually - you were right about not doing back. In addition, about 30 mins in, I got absolutely starving, like there was a feckin hole in my stomach - unbelievable - this has never happened to me before especially whilst doing cardio! I could not go for much longer anyway.

Bought a protein drink & the most horrid protein bar in the world - ate them even though I felt sick and came home, flopped on the bed .....

Not that I'm one to complain mind you ...


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> yeah how trainin go nympho:lol: :lol:


Oi fecker :laugh: wishing I was


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> ok was very tired actually - you were right about not doing back. In addition, about 30 mins in, I got absolutely starving, like there was a feckin hole in my stomach - unbelievable - this has never happened to me before especially whilst doing cardio! I could not go for much longer anyway.
> 
> Bought a protein drink & the most horrid protein bar in the world - ate them even though I felt sick and came home, flopped on the bed .....
> 
> Not that I'm one to complain mind you ...


are you drinking enough water? How much?

Early night for you:thumbup1:

Protein drink *and* bar, why? Did you have any fruit, apple or banana?


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> are you drinking enough water? How much?
> 
> Early night for you:thumbup1:
> 
> Protein drink *and* bar, why? Did you have any fruit, apple or banana?


I never eat fruit - well apart from bananas sometimes [not that kind :tongue: ] - just because I was fookin knackered and knew I was not going to be in any kind of mood to move to the kitchen when I got back. Dont normally have a bar tbh - wont be rushing to do it again neither ...was grim

Maybe I need to up my water a bit - have no idea how much I drink but sure I didnt drink that much tonight.


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I never eat fruit - well apart from bananas sometimes [not that kind :tongue: ] - just because I was fookin knackered and knew I was not going to be in any kind of mood to move to the kitchen when I got back. Dont normally have a bar tbh - wont be rushing to do it again neither ...was grim
> 
> Maybe I need to up my water a bit - have no idea how much I drink but sure I didnt drink that much tonight.


Need simple carbs even after cardio, banana will do, maybe 2, or one of those fancy

post workout drinks.

IMO you need to drink at least 5/6 pints a day min, if you get thirsty its too late,

your dehydrated, not good.

If I'm at work I drink 5L, when I'm off fair bit less.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

water:

protein shaker, 500mls water & diluting juice.

6 of them a day... 3 litres done. 500mls in gym say then couple cups of tea or whatever....

4 litres per day easy-peasy :thumbup1:


----------



## rodrigo

in work ialso drink far more not that i am puttin in any effort to warrant this cos when i am of work it does not bother as much to drink the h2o:confused1:


----------



## Jem

OK water drinking abilities will be tested today thanks people !

So cardio was yesterday and today is back day

Deadlifts yoohoo [erm not 100kg like zara, just 60's pmsl] - still 60's is good for me ...


----------



## Rob68

Are you aiming to compete in that show jem?

oh morning btw


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> Are you aiming to compete in that show jem?
> 
> oh morning btw


yes, yes, yes, ahem morning :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> yes, yes, yes, ahem morning :whistling:  :whistling:


are you in the middle of a 'when harry met sally moment?'....:laugh:

good on you for the show... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> are you in the middle of a 'when harry met sally moment?'....:laugh:
> 
> good on you for the show... :thumb:


I started agreeing and just could not stop - it sounded good ...

Not there yet :lol: :lol: although at the minute, tel thinks he is the only person capable of competing at it :confused1: - will show him who's boss 

What you up to today - not working ?

Ive got to drive a friend miles and miles [see how nice I am] ...then off too the gym for 2 then free for the rest of the night

....


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> I started agreeing and just could not stop - it sounded good ...
> 
> Not there yet :lol: :lol: although at the minute, tel thinks he is the only person capable of competing at it :confused1: - will show him who's boss
> 
> What you up to today - not working ?
> 
> Ive got to drive a friend miles and miles [see how nice I am] ...then off too the gym for 2 then free for the rest of the night
> 
> ....


you go and show the old man what your made of:thumb:...get up there and strut your stuff on that stage....

not working today...gym at 10 then pick my lad up bout 12.... :cool2:

going to get a couple of xmas presents so im not rushing nearer the time...how good am i?.....  .....and yes yours is the biggest one im buying... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> you go and show the old man what your made of:thumb:...get up there and strut your stuff on that stage....
> 
> not working today...gym at 10 then pick my lad up bout 12.... :cool2:
> 
> going to get a couple of xmas presents so im not rushing nearer the time...how good am i?.....  .....and yes yours is the biggest one im buying... :whistling:


Planning on it !

Xmas presents already ? :confused1: Oh my goodness - people like you make me sick :cursing: :ban: :laugh:. still I dont mind if it's for moi :tongue: You will have to save up a bit extra this year too because my buffday is on the 23rd and I require a gift for that also :whistling: Not that I'm demanding or anything :innocent:

x


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Planning on it !
> 
> Xmas presents already ? :confused1: Oh my goodness - people like you make me sick :cursing: :ban: :laugh:. still I dont mind if it's for moi :tongue: You will have to save up a bit extra this year too because my buffday is on the 23rd and I require a gift for that also :whistling: Not that I'm demanding or anything :innocent:
> 
> x


birthday pressie for you alredy sorted mi lady...  ..tel told me not to worry as he`s getting it for you...he`s good like that:lol:....cheers tel:thumbup1:...

yep dont know whats come over me...xmas pressies in november...gonna have a lie down me thinks... :lol: ..

off now...have a good day...becareful on your miles n miles drive... :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Give over tel...dont be daft fella.....sometimes on here peoples humour doesnt always come across as it should mate.... :thumb: ...

we love you really.... :rockon:


----------



## TH0R

RJ68 said:


> Give over tel...dont be daft fella.....sometimes on here peoples humour doesnt always come across as it should mate.... :thumb: ...
> 
> pr1ck yes.... arrogant no.... :whistling:  ..love you really.... :rockon:


Feck off shorty:lol: :lol:

Been doing some quotes, hoovering, washing up, cooking, ffs I gotta get back to work:rolleyes:


----------



## Rob68

tel3563 said:


> Feck off shorty:lol: :lol:
> 
> Been doing some quotes, hoovering, washing up, cooking, ffs I gotta get back to work:rolleyes:


you`d make someone a lovely wife tel.... :whistling: .....bet you do your freddie mercury thing when cleaning and hoovering dont ya? :lol: :lol:....

hope you get some work through your quotes mate... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Rob68

oh sh1t... :lol: ..


----------



## WRT

Greekgoddess said:


> Glad to see all is still well with you Jem...you should go for a show, you are in great shape and continuing to improve all the time.....go for it! *The prep is more enjoyable than you would imagine*.


Can't imagine so! But i've never prepped for a comp so can't comment. Go for it Emma!


----------



## Jem

Were posts deleted ? :confused1: ? what were you both talking about - I cannot make sense of it :whistling:

Thanks Janet - erm barking  not fun, no - cannot see me enjoying any of that - bring on mood swings I'd say but hey you've done it and I haven't :laugh: cheers for popping in !

Tom have to say I agree - you not fancy doing the show ?


----------



## Jem

Oh did my back today

Deads

warm up on 40s

60's - 12, 10, 8, 8

Lat Pulldown

30kg warm up

40kg - 10, 10, 8

Low Pulley Row

30 warm ups

40's - 3 x 10 [got bored I admit and was tired after deads - they drained me badly so could have done a lot better here, it just bores the sh!te out of me]

Did not have time for bi's as was racing around the feckin Midlands with a friend [well I say racing ...got stuck in roadworks for most of the day]

Some bloke in the gym plucked up the courage to come over and suggest an alternative to deads :cursing: :confused1: :innocent: :cursing:

I dont feckin know why - I think they just think they have the right to offer a lady advice [and in the absence of one - they make do with me :laugh:]

But seriously - he said for a lady I should not be lifting so heavy and showed me some deadlifting machine - looked like a plough or something from a farm :ban: :ban: :ban:

You will be pleased to hear I said thanks, I may try it in the future but for now I am doing this ....he got quite stroppy but fooks sake ...


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Oh did my back today
> 
> Deads
> 
> warm up on 40s
> 
> 60's - 12, 10, 8, 8
> 
> Lat Pulldown
> 
> 30kg warm up
> 
> 40kg - 10, 10, 8
> 
> Low Pulley Row
> 
> 30 warm ups
> 
> 40's - 3 x 10 [got bored I admit and was tired after deads - they drained me badly so could have done a lot better here, it just bores the sh!te out of me]
> 
> Did not have time for bi's as was racing around the feckin Midlands with a friend [well I say racing ...got stuck in roadworks for most of the day]
> 
> Some bloke in the gym plucked up the courage to come over and suggest an alternative to deads :cursing: :confused1: :innocent: :cursing:
> 
> I dont feckin know why - I think they just think they have the right to offer a lady advice [and in the absence of one - they make do with me :laugh:]
> 
> But seriously - he said for a lady I should not be lifting so heavy *and showed me some deadlifting machine - looked like a plough or something *from a farm :ban: :ban: :ban:
> 
> You will be pleased to hear I said thanks, I may try it in the future but for now I am doing this ....he got quite stroppy but fooks sake ...


We have one of those - I (and pretty much everyone else in the gym) use it for shrugs.... :lol:

I want to come to your gym, squat and deadlift and then tell some of these fvckwits where to go. Seriously, how bloody patronising!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Tom have to say I agree - you not fancy doing the show ?


Which show is it?

Nice workout!

Is this that "machine"?


----------



## Beklet

WRT said:


> Which show is it?
> 
> Nice workout!
> 
> Is this that "machine"?


I thought she meant this:


----------



## WRT

Ahh you're probs right! Tell him to mind his own business, f*cks me off when know it alls "suggest" something else, must get it even more so as a woman due to losers finding any excuse to start a convo with you in the hope they will get your number and eventually into your pants. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *yes, yes, y**es,*


Good girl :thumbup1:

Need any help lemme know.... pm if you'd rather 



Jem said:


> Oh did my back today
> 
> Deads
> 
> warm up on 40s
> 
> 60's - 12, 10, 8, 8


If you can do that many reps you can do more weight 

Don't use all your energy there.. do one set of say 8 or 10 max @ 60kg then put the weight up.... I'd put money on it you can do 70kg easy in your next session.... thats how I been doing it 

(Check me the sudden expert pmsl.... :lol: )



Jem said:


> Lat Pulldown
> 
> 30kg warm up
> 
> 40kg - 10, 10, 8
> 
> Low Pulley Row
> 
> 30 warm ups
> 
> 40's - 3 x 10 [got bored I admit and was tired after deads - they drained me badly so could have done a lot better here, it just bores the sh!te out of me]


Good weights :thumbup1:

I LOVE rows... actually I love training back lol..



Jem said:


> Did not have time for bi's as was racing around the feckin Midlands with a friend [well I say racing ...got stuck in roadworks for most of the day]
> 
> Some bloke in the gym plucked up the courage to come over and suggest an alternative to deads :cursing: :confused1: :innocent: :cursing:
> 
> I dont feckin know why - I think they just think they have the right to offer a lady advice [and in the absence of one - they make do with me :laugh:]
> 
> But seriously - he said for a lady I should not be lifting so heavy and showed me some deadlifting machine - looked like a plough or something from a farm :ban:
> 
> You will be pleased to hear I said thanks, I may try it in the future but for now I am doing this ....he got quite stroppy but fooks sake ...


Tell him to go ram it up his @rse..... fvcking cheeky cvnt :cursing:

For a lady you shouldn't be lifting so heavy? Why? Are you showing him up or something????

Fvcking d1ckhead...... I'd not be saying "no thanks" or anything even remotely as pleasant.... More along the lines of "go fvck yourself before I shove this bar somewhere it'll need to be surgically removed ya fvcking [email protected]"

Oh seriously..... winds me up so much :cursing:

Never happens to me though....? Prob just as well really..... :lol:



Beklet said:


> I want to come to your gym, squat and deadlift and then tell some of these fvckwits where to go. Seriously, how bloody patronising!!!! :cursing: :cursing:


We should all go....

Emasculate them en masse..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> We have one of those - I (and pretty much everyone else in the gym) use it for shrugs.... :lol:
> 
> I want to come to your gym, squat and deadlift and then tell some of these fvckwits where to go. Seriously, how bloody patronising!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:





Beklet said:


> I thought she meant this:


Yes that's the one - and everyone does use it for shrugs hence my utterly p!ssy attitude. What is wrong with these people ?

Think I'm just too feckin nice - see there is a fine line between being friendly and overstepping the mark - these people have trainined alongside me for a long time now :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: Yet only now do they see fit to comment ?


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good girl
> 
> Need any help lemme know.... pm if you'd rather
> 
> *That's good of you zara and yes I will take you on on that at some point *  * I should imagine it would be better through pm as well the way journals clog up [* :whistling: *] *
> 
> If you can do that many reps you can do more weight
> 
> Don't use all your energy there.. do one set of say 8 or 10 max @ 60kg then put the weight up.... I'd put money on it you can do 70kg easy in your next session.... thats how I been doing it
> 
> (Check me the sudden expert pmsl.... :lol: )
> 
> *Love it * :thumb: *- I think that's the plan. Was doing this six week thing with tel and we are coming to the end of it - so - I think it's strengh week soon * :bounce: *Such hard work though phooooo*
> 
> Good weights :thumbup1:
> 
> I LOVE rows... actually I love training back lol..
> 
> Tell him to go ram it up his @rse..... fvcking cheeky cvnt :cursing:
> 
> *Right you - OFF THE FENCE :laugh:*
> 
> For a lady you shouldn't be lifting so heavy? Why? Are you showing him up or something????
> 
> *Thing is he's fooking massive zar - not a small bloke at all *
> 
> *Some of these powerlifters just want nice little ladies I think *
> 
> *They never tire of asking why I have cut down on the cardio and saying 'mind you dont want to be really muscular now do you'. It's just butch *
> 
> *Personally, I think it's Birmingham - sure I wouldnt get it at home *
> 
> Fvcking d1ckhead...... I'd not be saying "no thanks" or anything even remotely as pleasant.... More along the lines of "go fvck yourself before I shove this bar somewhere it'll need to be surgically removed ya fvcking [email protected]"
> 
> Oh seriously..... winds me up so much :cursing:
> 
> Never happens to me though....? Prob just as well really..... :lol:
> 
> *Hahaha * :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *I'll go back to the '**** of I'm training' tshirt av made for me then . They are a nice bunch it's just their wives and gf's are at home on the sofa watching hula hoops for the most part *
> 
> *...cannot vouch that they are precisely hula hoops but yes definitely got mampis at home *  * so they arent used to seeing women in the men's gym [it's split in 2] *
> 
> *Apart from you Iron Bunny ! [she trains in my gym and she does not get this sh!t neither - funnily enough, her fella trains in the same gym]*
> 
> We should all go....
> 
> Emasculate them en masse..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


*Now that would be funny - they wouldn't know where the feck to put themselves with an onslaught of fit women [with muscles] * :thumbup1: * It's a keeper * :rockon:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

your lucky he didn't spank your bum, i saw a guy give a female trainer similar advice (interference) down in london and when she brushed him off he waited til she was mid deadlift and slapped her hard on the ass wtf


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tell him to go ram it up his @rse..... fvcking cheeky cvnt :cursing:
> 
> For a lady you shouldn't be lifting so heavy? Why? Are you showing him up or something????
> 
> Fvcking d1ckhead...... I'd not be saying "no thanks" or anything even remotely as pleasant.... More along the lines of "go fvck yourself before I shove this bar somewhere it'll need to be surgically removed ya fvcking [email protected]"
> 
> Oh seriously..... winds me up so much :cursing:
> 
> Never happens to me though....? Prob just as well really..... :lol:
> 
> We should all go....
> 
> Emasculate them en masse..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Aye we should - never happens to me, either - only time anyone ever speaks to me is to ask me if I'm using something, or if i ask for a spot......:laugh:

I don't care how bloody big he is, if you told him to stop being such a condescending [email protected], he'd probably steer well clear in future!!!!

People like that wind me up, but it's not happened to me for years, so I haven't had chance to make any anatomically impossible suggestions!


----------



## Beklet

Khaos said:


> your lucky he didn't spank your bum, i saw a guy give a female trainer similar advice (interference) down in london and when she brushed him off he waited til she was mid deadlift and slapped her hard on the ass wtf


That behaviour would have demanded a 25kg frisbee in his chops :cursing: :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

jeez you get some sh1t when your training jem....do you use an ipod or owt?....


----------



## Jem

Yes I do wear an ipod- constantly ! pmsl


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> your lucky he didn't spank your bum, i saw a guy give a female trainer similar advice (interference) down in london and when she brushed him off he waited til she was mid deadlift and slapped her hard on the ass wtf


*I think he's lucky there - at this point I would have smacked him *

*Have only blown it once in the gym and that was because I was leg pressing - someone decided the weight was too heavy for me and started taking the plates off while I was pressing * :confused1: :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: :confused1:

*It was dealt with - lots of swearing and shouting on my part *



Beklet said:


> Aye we should - never happens to me, either - only time anyone ever speaks to me is to ask me if I'm using something, or if i ask for a spot......:laugh:
> 
> I don't care how bloody big he is, if you told him to stop being such a condescending [email protected], he'd probably steer well clear in future!!!!
> 
> *What I meant was, these are not skinny men unused to lifting - these are big chaps with yrs of experience and you'd think they would know better than to tell women not to lift .... *
> 
> *I always take the big ones out first* :beer:
> 
> People like that wind me up, but it's not happened to me for years, so I haven't had chance to make any anatomically impossible suggestions!


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Yes I do wear an ipod- constantly ! pmsl


next time just start singing to your ipod very loudly and out of tune...fcuker wont bother you then... :thumb: .... :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

I was looking at your avatar and thinking how strange it was that I never noticed the mole on your cheek before. Then I realised it was dirt on my laptop screen. Probably needs a clean


----------



## Jem

Haha will bear that in mind ....and you do not want to know what music I have on my ipod ...scary stuff pmsl


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> I was looking at your avatar and thinking how strange it was that I never noticed the mole on your cheek before. Then I realised it was dirt on my laptop screen. Probably needs a clean


you had me wondering as well until I read the remainder of the sentence :laugh:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> *Have only blown it once in the gym and that was because I was leg pressing - someone decided the weight was too heavy for me and started taking the plates off while I was pressing * :confused1: :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing: :confused1:
> 
> *It was dealt with - lots of swearing and shouting on my part *


 for real:lol: i would have paid to see that, i remember just recently i was warming up my calves doing tip toes and a guy comes and tells me to use some weight if i want my calves to grow:lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

I really am sick of living in filth! trying to keep this place clean is a nightmare. As soon as I get a job Im gonna hire a cleaner. A topless one probably


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Haha will bear that in mind ....and you do not want to know what music I have on my ipod ...scary stuff pmsl


you know you cant say something like that.... :nono:

now we need to know what you have on ipod...we wont laugh.....promise:whistling:...........  ....and dont start making stuff up either jem.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

aha but you would laugh because it's all chart stuff pmsl - I just need fast, twitchy musak to do stuff to ...I dont actually follow any music at all. Last band I was into was Oasis [still on the ipod and are listened to].

Since them, nothing tickled my fancy particularly ...

IB you can have my cleaner - couple extra bob she will indeed perform household duties topless. DELETED TXT....

Felt bad about the cleaner so ^^^deleting


----------



## Irish Beast

Joking aside I was on gumtree the other week and there were severalyoung ladies advertising their topless cleaning services.

Probably not a good idea as Im on testosterone at the moment and would end up getting myself into trouble. Especially if Im lounging around in my speedos, like I so often do.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i still can't believe you have a cleaner.. i'm not calling you a liar, just tell you don't know how to use a hoover:whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> aha but you would laugh because it's all chart stuff pmsl - I just need fast, twitchy musak to do stuff to ...I dont actually follow any music at all. Last band I was into was Oasis [still on the ipod and are listened to].
> 
> Since them, nothing tickled my fancy particularly ...


wasnt really that big of an oasis fan....cant stand liam gallagher....noels alright though....5 tunes i like by oasis noel sings them... :thumbup1: ...

bought tickets to take my lad to see the artic monkeys he loves them.....got the tickets through work.....my lad cant go you have to be over 16... :cursing: ...


----------



## Jem

What's the biggie ? apart from the fact that she nicks handbags and MT2 pmsl ?

I dont live in a big house

I dont have sh!te loads of money

I dont have a fook off magnificent car

I have no social life to speak of other than the gym

I work from home so no travel costs and no childcare

Fook I deserve a cleaner !

She is cheaper than new shoes


----------



## Rob68

Khaos said:


> i still can't believe you have a cleaner..


aye , 'lady jem of the brum' she likes to be known as... :whistling: ...


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> wasnt really that big of an oasis fan....cant stand liam gallagher....noels alright though....5 tunes i like by oasis noel sings them... :thumbup1: ...
> 
> bought tickets to take my lad to see the artic monkeys he loves them.....got the tickets through work.....my lad cant go you have to be over 16... :cursing: ...


Ok I'll go with you then - shucks - wanted to ask me out on a date you should have just been more direct about it rob :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Your too nice Jem, tell em to go forth and multiply, I hate them w4nkers who prey on vunerable women:whistling: :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Ok I'll go with you then - shucks - wanted to ask me out on a date you should have just been more direct about it rob :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: ....got me coat ive pullled...... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: ...............


----------



## Rob68

tel3563 said:


> Your too nice Jem, tell em to go forth and multiply, I hate them w4nkers who prey on vunerable women:whistling: :whistling: :innocent:


*cough*.....pmsl... :lol: ...tw4ts arent they tel?... :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

RJ68 said:


> wasnt really that big of an oasis fan....cant stand liam gallagher....noels alright though....5 tunes i like by oasis noel sings them... :thumbup1: ...
> 
> bought tickets to take my lad to see the artic monkeys he loves them.....got the tickets through work.....my lad cant go you have to be over 16... :cursing: ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

That is such a lame backhanded request for a date, I'm speechless:lol: :lol:

whats next, Jem, I've only got 2 weeks left to live and I'm a virgin:lol: could you possibly.................................................


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Your too nice Jem, tell em to go forth and multiply, I hate them w4nkers who prey on vunerable women:whistling: :whistling: :innocent:


You are so right tel ...

Anyway did you receive those naked progress pics that you absolutely needed urgently as a matter of training protocol changeup ?

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> That is such a lame backhanded request for a date, I'm speechless:lol: :lol:
> 
> whats next, Jem, I've only got 2 weeks left to live and I'm a virgin:lol: could you possibly.................................................


go feck yourself tw4tty b ollocks... :lol: :lol: :lol:

come to think of it though.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> You are so right tel ...
> 
> Anyway did you receive those naked progress pics that you absolutely needed urgently as a matter of training protocol changeup ?
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


I couldn't really take them seriously, your not supposed to wear a rubber mask

whilst posing:whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> You are so right tel ...
> 
> Anyway did you receive those naked progress pics that you absolutely needed urgently as a matter of training protocol changeup ?
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


 :lol: :lol:...i think makes us equal terence..... :lol: :lol:...you DOM.... :lol:


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> aye , 'lady jem of the brum' she likes to be known as... :whistling: ...


has a certain ring to it methinks 



RJ68 said:


> *cough*.....pmsl... :lol: ...tw4ts arent they tel?... :whistling:





RJ68 said:


> go feck yourself tw4tty b ollocks... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> come to think of it though.... :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> I couldn't really take them seriously, your not supposed to wear a rubber mask
> 
> whilst posing:whistling:


Ooops - Got to accessorise though - it matched the rubber panties you sent me in the post ....


----------



## TH0R

Any naked pics of the cleaner and you together Jem


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Ooops - Got to accessorise though - it matched the rubber panties you sent me in the post ....


thats wrong.....just wrong... :ban: :ban:..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

incontinence pants tel? :whistling: .....


----------



## Jem

Eugh perish the thought ........

How about the gardener though ? :whistling:

Dont worry Khaos - I dont have a gardener before you start getting your knickers in a twist :lol:


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> thats wrong.....just wrong... :ban: :ban:..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> incontinence pants tel? :whistling: .....


FPMSL and a free sample of tena lady - he's so caring - in his old, old ways ....


----------



## TH0R

Oh, lets pick on the old geezer with old geezer jokes:yawn:

Do tedious and originality mean anything to you 2:whistling:

PMSL oops


----------



## Rob68

tel3563 said:


> Oh, lets pick on the old geezer with old geezer jokes:yawn:
> 
> Do tedious and originality mean anything to you 2:whistling:
> 
> PMSL oops


As if we would do owt like that big fella... :whistling:

your getting paranoid in your........... :whistling:  ....

xxx.....


----------



## TH0R

Rob, its like me going on about how much of a runt you are

Off oot now, :thumbup1:

My lads team got beat 3-0 today


----------



## Rob68

tel3563 said:


> Rob, its like me going on about how much of a runt you are
> 
> Off oot now, :thumbup1:
> 
> My lads team got beat 3-0 today


ahh chill out tel.... :thumb: ....will drop it... :thumbup1:

my lads game was cancelled...waterlogged pitch.....bunch of pansies they are these days.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Reps for the PMSL ...oops comment

See ya later

I'm off t'it gym xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *That's good of you zara and yes I will take you on on that at some point *  * I should imagine it would be better through pm as well the way journals clog up *


No prob - also can ask questions there that you might not want to in public 



Jem said:


> *Love it * :thumb: *- I think that's the plan. Was doing this six week thing with tel and we are coming to the end of it - so - I think it's strengh week soon * :bounce: *Such hard work though phooooo*


Good stuff! :thumbup1:



Jem said:


> *Thing is he's fooking massive zar - not a small bloke at all *
> 
> *Some of these powerlifters just want nice little ladies I think *
> 
> *They never tire of asking why I have cut down on the cardio and saying 'mind you dont want to be really muscular now do you'. It's just butch *
> 
> *Personally, I think it's Birmingham - sure I wouldnt get it at home *


Really? I've found that usually its the smaller ones that give off.... I suspect because it makes them feel insecure, or they are unaware of the concept of female bodybuilders etc...

Usually (though not always) the bigger ones/powerlifters are ok as they've seen enough comps etc to realise that girls train and compete too.... Plus they tend to me more secure in themselves.

However in saying that.... theres always one.... There used to be this older PL type (fvcking d1ckhead... to this day thinking about the cvnt makes my hackles go up lol) who came to our gym. Only reason he never said anything to my face is because my ex owns the gym and I'm friends with everyone in it that trains regularly or been there any length of time. However he uses to scowl and tut at me and use any excuse he could to complain..... like if my dog came in and Robert was there... nothing. If dog came in and Robert NOT there he'd go mental saying it was unsafe etc. Then he'd go on muscletalk and look for my posts and argue against every and any post I made.... vehemently and viciously. I don't just think he hated me.... I think he hated women full stop lol so heaven forbid there would be ONE in the gym pmsl....



Jem said:


> *Hahaha * :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *I'll go back to the '**** of I'm training' tshirt av made for me then . They are a nice bunch it's just their wives and gf's are at home on the sofa watching hula hoops for the most part *


Theres a company that sells precisely these kinda t-shirts check out this link and some pics at the bottom of post.... :thumb:

http://www.cafepress.com/leanladies



Beklet said:


> That behaviour would have demanded a 25kg frisbee in his chops :cursing: :cursing: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> What's the biggie ? apart from the fact that she nicks handbags and MT2 pmsl ?
> 
> I dont live in a big house
> 
> I dont have sh!te loads of money
> 
> I dont have a fook off magnificent car
> 
> I have no social life to speak of other than the gym
> 
> I work from home so no travel costs and no childcare
> 
> *
> Fook I deserve a cleaner !*
> 
> She is cheaper than new shoes


Damm right!!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:



Jem said:


> Eugh perish the thought ........
> 
> How about the gardener though ? :whistling:
> 
> *
> Dont worry Khaos - I dont have a gardener before you start getting your knickers in a twist* :lol:


......I do though...... He comes every fortnight 

.


----------



## WRT

Zara that last t shirt logo is just asking for it! I'd pi$$ myself if a girl walked in the gym with that on:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Zara that last t shirt logo is just asking for it! I'd pi$$ myself if a girl walked in the gym with that on:lol:


Yeah... the last one might not help proceedings if she's getting hit on but I had to include it as its one of my favourites and makes me chuckle.....


----------



## WRT

My ex used to get hit on by one bloke who wouldn't leave her alone, even after she made it quite clear she isn't going to give him her number and told him she was with someone. So one day I went in and trained whilst she was doing cardio and low and behold he started talking to her, so I went and asked him for his number, he asked why so I said "Well if you want to get in my girlfriends knickers I'd like to take you out on a date first and then go back to mine for some fun":lol: So he said he had no idea she had a boyfriend etc etc, like fck. Why can't guys just leave girls in the gym alone, I say hi etc, but not ****ing watch and follow them around "corecting their form"


----------



## Jem

PMSL at the t-shirts - dont think any self respecting woman with muscles would wear one though - it's like the blokes that wear the Superman t shirts !

Pfft whatever - I go to the gym to train and all efforts are going to be intensified from now on anyway so as much as I prefer to be polite, I will be concentrating on ignoring anyone whilst doing weights

It's going to mean a lot of hard work [you will see what I mean when you look at the pics] and I need to be able to focus on getting the right help and ignoring [email protected]

Really nice post in Beks journal about the comp, puts it into perspective

Just getting there is an achievement for me zar tbh if you could understand the body issues I have had then you would know that in no way is it about winning at all pmsl !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hey missy.... jst had a look at latest pics....

I'll drop you a pm, but main thing is that all proportions etc are great.... you have long legs which is great for figure, legs are well shaped (sparrow twiglet legs are very hard to change lol) and generally you are a good shape and height for figure.

There are some areas that need work though..... the two things you need to concentrate on are upper back width and delts.

Everything else you will "get away with".... I dont mean that there is anything wrong with anything else lol.... the opposite in fact... ie you could ignore the rest and it would still be acceptable for someone starting out in figure... but you are going to have to get a bit back and delt width there. For a "normal girl" you have a great figure but as you know on stage they want that "X" shape...

You've got 8 months... so my advice would be major focus on delts and back training :thumbup1: .... Row, row, and row some more....! Deadlifts, CHINS!, oh and did I mention row....? :wink:

You can make big changes in 8 months.... you've already got a head start as you've been training and you have planned it ahead. I decided on my first show 12 weeks before the show and hadn't trained for 3-4 months before it 

Few more questions and stuff for you but I'll pm ya..... however its all good. You've got a great frame to work on :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> PMSL at the t-shirts - dont think any self respecting woman with muscles would wear one though - it's like the blokes that wear the Superman t shirts !
> 
> Pfft whatever - I go to the gym to train and all efforts are going to be intensified from now on anyway so as much as I prefer to be polite, I will be concentrating on ignoring anyone whilst doing weights
> 
> It's going to mean a lot of hard work [you will see what I mean when you look at the pics] and I need to be able to focus on getting the right help and ignoring [email protected]
> 
> Really nice post in Beks journal about the comp, puts it into perspective
> 
> Just getting there is an achievement for me zar tbh if you could understand the body issues I have had then you would know that in no way is it about winning at all pmsl !


hahaha.... I'm defo getting the "stronger than the average bitch" one but i wont wear it in the gym lol.

Dont mention the superman thing to joe... he has superman socks and pants :lol:

pm coming..... x


----------



## Jem

Thanks Zara tbh sh!tting myself putting those pics up because they are nasty ones - show up all the bits I'd prefer to cover up and not show anyone never mind put on the internet but I am serious about doing this so bit the bullet and did it.

You are very kind, I am prepared for criticism - but I know my flaws believe me !

That's great feedback, thanks mate

Yes back and delts - oh goodie - my favourite ROW & CHINS

I need all the help I can get to bring some big improvements going on - much appreciated:beer: :thumbup1:

REPS xx


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> hahaha.... I'm defo getting the "stronger than the average bitch" one but i wont wear it in the gym lol.
> 
> Dont mention the superman thing to joe... he has superman socks and pants :lol:
> 
> pm coming..... x


 :lol: :lol: still, he has some size on him so perhaps he is slightly more qualified to wear the socks than the weedy bloke in my gym that wears the 'Size Does Matter' t-shirt - I'd like to think he was being ironic, but I dont think he is


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: still, he has some size on him so perhaps he is slightly more qualified to wear the socks than the weedy bloke in my gym that wears the 'Size Does Matter' t-shirt - I'd like to think he was being ironic, but I dont think he is


haha... my friend Nath had on today a hoody with "Winning the fight against weakness and anorexia" on it.... made me chuckle....


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> Eugh perish the thought ........
> 
> How about the gardener though ? :whistling:
> 
> Dont worry Khaos - I dont have a gardener before you start getting your knickers in a twist :lol:


damn i was just about to offer to prune your bush:lol:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> damn i was just about to offer to prune your bush:lol:


Oh well I dont have a bush :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha... my friend Nath had on today a hoody with "Winning the fight against weakness and anorexia" on it.... made me chuckle....


Now that, I like :lol: :lol: :lol: that would even work for very fat people - in fact it would be hilarious :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm off to buy one for a fat friend with a GSOH :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> I'm off to buy one for a fat friend with a GSOH :thumb:


ahh cheers jem.... :thumb: .... :lol:


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> ahh cheers jem.... :thumb: .... :lol:


you are sooo not fat

skeletal almost really

think we need to have a chat about your dysmorphia issues rob :laugh:


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> Fook I deserve a cleaner !
> 
> She is cheaper than new shoes


And what lorry did you find her hiding in?


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> And what lorry did you find her hiding in?


None, I just wear expensive shoes


----------



## Kate1976

Ohhh I have i missed pics??

How's you ladio?


----------



## Jem

Hi Kate - added you so you can see them now !

I'm good definitely trying to focus on sorting the bod out for the show now - 8 months & a lot of work but I am determined so as long as life does not throw any curve balls then it should be a goer ! You thought about it ?

Must pop in and see how your weekend went


----------



## Kate1976

Cool - will go an have a lookee see 

Yep I think I am gonna compete...there is a show in Beds in July 2010 that I think I'm gonna aim for...excited and nervous at the same time!

Soooo same time frame...we could keep each other accountable!!


----------



## Kate1976

Awwwwwesome legs lady - I wants!


----------



## Jem

It's the same show Kate ....


----------



## rodrigo

hi jem you trainin today i take it, on day shift this week myself and was feelin lithargic this mornin but push session later so caffeine intake will be upped soon:thumb: you out over the weekend party girl


----------



## CharlieC25

Hello Woman how are you? I have had two weeks off from all things bodybuilding but I am back now lady! Hows training going? x


----------



## Kate1976

Coooool - doing the same show!! At least there will be some friendly faces there!!


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> hi jem you trainin today i take it, on day shift this week myself and was feelin lithargic this mornin but push session later so caffeine intake will be upped soon:thumb: you out over the weekend party girl


Yes roddas - chest today

Not been out and not going out :laugh: Had my fix last weekend so I am quite content to stay at home watching dvds for the next couple of weekends at least, ooh of course with cheat bar of galaxy cookies and cream which I cannot stop thinking about since I had it ..... :beer: :beer: :beer:



CharlieC25 said:


> Hello Woman how are you? I have had two weeks off from all things bodybuilding but I am back now lady! Hows training going? x


2 whole weeks - rest probably did you good. How was normal life ? dont suppose you had time to get bored did you ?

Training is ok, getting a good old shake up at the moment because I really need to concentrate on sorting my shape out [doing a show next year, have decided to take the plunge, will pm you when I get around to it - back still hurts and it's hurting to type at the moment... :confused1: ]

Single life is treating me well - apart from the apparent ton of twits about ...my god, all men are sex mad :cursing:

Speak shortly via pm sweets xxx



Kate1976 said:


> Coooool - doing the same show!! At least there will be some friendly faces there!!


Not mine haha I am your competitor - handbags at dawn !:laugh:

No if all goes to plan it should be a great day out with quite a few from here showing up :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

CHEST

DB Incl Press 3 Sets

10kg x 12 10kg x 10 10kg x 8

Incline Flyes [waiting for bench]

6kg - 3 x 12 [easy]

Flat Bench 4Sets

30 x 8	30 x 8	30 x 6	20 x 12

Hammer Grip Press 3 sets

30 x 12	40 x 8 40 x 8

Pec Deck

30 x 10	30 x 10 30 x 8

Well that was all a bit pants - thought it was going to be a good session ...and then it wasnt. Perhaps I need rest, certainly drank more water but I am off eph and had no stims whatsoever and I think I am definitely missing the kick it gave me :confused1:

I did dbell press first as benches were taken so I got a PB on these & then did some incline flyes whilst waiting which in turn sucked it out of me for the bench which was pathetic


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> CHEST
> 
> DB Incl Press 3 Sets
> 
> 10kg x 12 10kg x 10 10kg x 8
> 
> Incline Flyes [waiting for bench]
> 
> 6kg - 3 x 12 [easy]
> 
> Flat Bench 4Sets
> 
> 30 x 8 30 x 8 30 x 6 20 x 12
> 
> Hammer Grip Press 3 sets
> 
> 30 x 12 40 x 8 40 x 8
> 
> Pec Deck
> 
> 30 x 10 30 x 10 30 x 8
> 
> Well that was all a bit pants - thought it was going to be a good session ...and then it wasnt. Perhaps I need rest, certainly drank more water but I am off eph and had no stims whatsoever and I think I am definitely missing the kick it gave me :confused1:
> 
> I did dbell press first as benches were taken so I got a PB on these & then did some incline flyes whilst waiting which in turn sucked it out of me for the bench which was pathetic


Sometimes helps to switch round every now and again, will of done you good

Next time just warm up while your waiting with some very light db flat bench

then go straight into working sets on bb flat bench, or ask to work in, most ppl

won't mind, even if your a woman:tongue:

Obviously your not going to do as well on bench, for one its the third chest exercise

and you've also pre exhausted with the flyes:confused1:

why did you start with 30 on Hammer grip??

Overall, decent workout imo:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Hmmm was a bit disheartening but I am sure the flyes will give me pain tomorrow across the chest - they always used to

Work in ? pfft it's more work for these chaps to unload all the plates than it is to actually push them up tbh tel ....that's why I like training on my own because they wont let me help them so I just end up standing there like a tit in a trance while they load and unload ....

Not sure about hammers - think I thought I did 30 last week but then it was too light and I realised ...wishful thinking I suppose

cheers tel


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Hmmm was a bit disheartening but I am sure the flyes will give me pain tomorrow across the chest - they always used to
> 
> Work in ? pfft it's more work for these chaps to unload all the plates than it is to actually push them up tbh tel *....that's why I like training on my own because they wont let me help them so I just end up standing there like a tit in a trance while they load and unload .... *
> 
> Not sure about hammers - think I thought I did 30 last week but then it was too light and I realised ...wishful thinking I suppose
> 
> cheers tel


its called being a gentlemen.......lol

lI dont get that though :confused1:

last bloke who asked me to spot him I said what do you think im gonna be able to do with that........he just said ive met your husband your more than capable:confused1: :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

and nooooooooo nooooooooo nooooooooooooooooooo I do not talk like a farmer your cheeky biatch :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: yes I did see that comment :laugh:

lets not get started on accents shall we......has anyone ever heard of a geordie cross with a birmingham accent :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 

and in answer to your text....I wont get over it.....not doing legs again until I have forgotton what its like to not be able to walk for three days...seriously my kids took liberty feckin runing here and there, like look at us you cant catch us :cursing:  

so any new romeo :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

clairey do you always wear dungarees at home with a straw hanging outta your mouth?.....i couldnt believe it when jem said like... :whistling: ....

rob runs and takes cover...


----------



## clairey.h

oh hardy har har actually I speak the queens english....im so darn posh I even have my pinky finger sticking out as I type :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Hahaha fooks sake woman .....

and Rob - get in yer bath ye mucky bugger - hand the spoon back on your way out


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> its called being a gentlemen.......lol
> 
> lI dont get that though
> 
> last bloke who asked me to spot him I said what do you think im gonna be able to do with that........he just said ive met your husband your more than capable
> 
> *Like that's any measure*  *just because rob is a rug carrier - I think you should adapt that stylie too - would suit !*
> 
> and nooooooooo nooooooooo nooooooooooooooooooo I do not talk like a farmer your cheeky biatch :cursing: :cursing:yes I did see that comment :laugh:
> 
> *you said something about *
> 
> *"**oooh I have to go the kids are climbing all over the new tractor oh and I have to move the rotivator while I'm on ...just remind me to take the bread out of the aga in 20 would you sweets?**"*
> 
> *.... or something along those lines anyway... *
> 
> lets not get started on accents shall we......has anyone ever heard of a geordie cross with a birmingham accent :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> *Dont feckin remind me - I need a week at home to bring it all back - even I can hear the brummie creeping in * :ban: * still not as bad as yours though .....where "CANT" is every other word * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> and in answer to your text....I wont get over it.....not doing legs again until I have forgotton what its like to not be able to walk for three days...seriously my kids took liberty feckin runing here and there, like look at us you cant catch us :cursing:
> 
> *I can well imagine the little scamps must have had a field day - you see that's the thing - just dont tell them ...silly *
> 
> so any new romeo :whistling:


*I just sent you a rather nice torso shot* :whistling: *get it ?*


----------



## clairey.h

runs to check phone..........................................................

PMSL you cant send me that im a married women mg: mg:...........oh my god :sneaky2:

did he send that to you..................oh he wants you bad...... :001_tt2: :001_tt2:

right im off to bed  :lol:

you can keep your arga, and your torso pics.......just need to take me wellys off and im fine and dandy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> and Rob - get in yer bath ye mucky bugger - hand the spoon back on your way out


damn...thats twice ive been TOLD ont tinternet:blink:......


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> runs to check phone..........................................................
> 
> PMSL you cant send me that im a married women mg: mg:...........oh my god :sneaky2:
> 
> did he send that to you..................oh he wants you bad...... :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> 
> right im off to bed
> 
> you can keep your arga, and your torso pics.......just need to take me wellys off and im fine and dandy :lol:


Now you're making it sound like it was rude & it was not :lol: :lol: :lol:

You have not seen what I sent back in return though :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I jest, I jest [...sort of :whistling: ]

Nice though :thumbup1: just not the type you take home to mom

[actually I would not, she'd wet her pants :lol: :lol: :lol: , did I say that out loud ?]

Body to die for just comes with baggage ....oooh taking it offline right about now 

Night night, sleep well :devil2: :devil2:

xxxxx


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> damn...thats twice ive been TOLD ont tinternet:blink:......


Still not doing as your told though :lol: You need taking through hand young man :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> CHEST
> 
> DB Incl Press 3 Sets
> 
> 10kg x 12 10kg x 10 10kg x 8
> 
> Incline Flyes [waiting for bench]
> 
> 6kg - 3 x 12 [easy]
> 
> Flat Bench 4Sets
> 
> 30 x 8 30 x 8 30 x 6 20 x 12
> 
> Hammer Grip Press 3 sets
> 
> 30 x 12 40 x 8 40 x 8
> 
> Pec Deck
> 
> 30 x 10 30 x 10 30 x 8
> 
> Well that was all a bit pants - thought it was going to be a good session ...and then it wasnt. Perhaps I need rest, certainly drank more water but I am off eph and had no stims whatsoever and I think I am definitely missing the kick it gave me :confused1:
> 
> I did dbell press first as benches were taken so I got a PB on these & then did some incline flyes whilst waiting which in turn sucked it out of me for the bench which was pathetic


ooohhhh I trained chest and bi's today too :thumb:

Lack of stims really dnt help eh.....? :whistling: :cursing:

I took eph kinda early and didnt want to take more so was a bit of a wet lettuce tonight lol....


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> ooohhhh I trained chest and bi's today too :thumb:
> 
> Lack of stims really dnt help eh.....? :whistling: :cursing:
> 
> I took eph kinda early and didnt want to take more so was a bit of a wet lettuce tonight lol....


PMSL was awful :laugh: Could not figure out what was wrong ...until I finished and remembered about eph - did mean to have a drink beforehand but whatever - I still worked as hard as I could

Back is still hurting as well [upper not lower :confused1: ] so perhaps should have left it a day

Legs tomorrow

Oooh wonder if you'll have doms from the squats then - feeling anything yet  xx


----------



## Beklet

Eph? Eph? I can't take eph..... :sad:

Saying that, if this cold that's threatening to turn up does, I'll be on the Contac so bloody quick.......I hate colds :cursing:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Still not doing as your told though :lol: You need taking through hand young man :whistling:


yes mi lady:tongue:.....


----------



## Jem

I feel like sh!te this morning - runny nose and sore throat

OMG:confused1: Hope it's not the pig flu

Will see how I feel over the next couple of hours ....


----------



## Ironbunny

aah, hope you feel better soon honey.

Just got back from gym, popped in for cardio this morning, makes a change from the stepper in my living room.

Good luck with the cold!


----------



## Jem

Ironbunny said:


> aah, hope you feel better soon honey.
> 
> Just got back from gym, popped in for cardio this morning, makes a change from the stepper in my living room.
> 
> Good luck with the cold!


Yeah bit poop but onwards and upwards eh ?

How's the MT2 doing - can you see it yet ? After talking to you I said I might run some more and got the p!ss ripped out of me because it's not like I'm pale ....hmmm suppose will make do with the sun bed alone ...

Anyway will not broadcast out business over the net - but, good stuff on the latest 'work' news. Let me know how things pan out :thumb:

Cheers M

xxxx


----------



## Kate1976

Oh I hope its not piggy flu Jem.....get better soon!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> PMSL was awful :laugh: Could not figure out what was wrong ...until I finished and remembered about eph - did mean to have a drink beforehand but whatever - I still worked as hard as I could
> 
> Back is still hurting as well [upper not lower :confused1: ] so perhaps should have left it a day
> 
> Legs tomorrow
> 
> Oooh wonder if you'll have doms from the squats then - feeling anything yet  xx


Upper back hurting is good no? As thats the area you wanna be targeting :thumbup1:

DOMS? Moi....?

Noooooo hehe :cool2:

Though tbh do feel a bit tight and sore but not DOMS as such.... jst quads feel a bit tight on the stairs lol. Apart from that all fine :thumbup1:



Beklet said:


> Eph? Eph? I can't take eph..... :sad:
> 
> Saying that, if this cold that's threatening to turn up does, I'll be on the Contac so bloody quick.......I hate colds :cursing:


If I was natty (hahahahahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:...........) and couldn't take eph..... I'd be on the contac or sudafed every single day :lol:



Jem said:


> I feel like sh!te this morning - runny nose and sore throat
> 
> OMG:confused1: Hope it's not the pig flu
> 
> Will see how I feel over the next couple of hours ....


Oooohhhh dear not pig flu! Fingers crossed not!

Now protein sources....

www.eggnation.co.uk could save your life if you dont like meat and haven't a huge appetite for protein. I use it all year round is a god send :thumbup1:

Dont know your weight but I'll tell you how I do it...

weight 132lbs (60kgs). Lean weight (estimate) 115lbs x 1.818gms = 210gms protein. Well actually if I were utterly shredded I'd weigh less tbh.... but I like to err on side of caution. Guy who is doing my diet has me down for 200gms protein which is prob more accurate but margin of error and all that 

Now... 210gms is easy to divide.... 6 meals 35gms protein per meal.

Pretty simple stuff.... a breast of chicken (or turkey) is 30-35gms protein approx.

One serving of extreme pro6 is 26gms and add 100mls eggnation to the water (9gms) you got 35 gms :thumbup1:

Med size steak - approx 35gms

6-7 whole eggs - 35gms

Cottage Cheese 250-300gms approx 35gms protein

Then (offseason) you got protein bars etc too....

Simples 

This might help a bit... Its quite vague but gives you ideas....

*Foods**Protein Content*

Ostrich 10 grams/ounce

Beef 7 grams/ounce

Poultry 7 grams/ounce

Fish 7 grams/ounce

Large Egg 5-6 grams/egg

Milk 8 grams/cup

Cheese (eg. Cheddar) 7 grams/ounce

Bread 4 grams/slice

Cereal 4 grams/1/2 cup

Vegetables 2 grams/ 1/2 cup

Soybeans (dry) 10 grams/ounce

Peanuts 7 grams/ounce

Lentils (dry) 6.5 grams/ounce

Red beans 6 grams/ounce

Baked potato 9 grams/8 ounces

Cashews 5 grams/ounce


----------



## Jem

Thanks Kate

Well the forum decided to eat my quotes today so I gave up on posting

Had done a massive post re why I was not going to the gym today so phew no one will have to endure the boredom of that little number but basically:

*[a] Planning on constructing a masterpiece [aka flat pack draws] *

This was hindered by the fact that the ex put a combination padlock on the tool box before he left and I cannot get into the fecking thing

Masterpiece is incomplete

I have now borrowed a set from my friend so should be making draws tonight WOOOOOHOOOO bet you're all jealous... Oh the single life !

* I feel like sh!t - everything aches especially my abs*

[the other night I ****ed about after training talking and laughing and thought I would throw in some abs training during said chit chat .....]

FOOOOOK ME BLIND they still hurt 2 days on - it hurts to breathe - my ribs and hips hurt - feel like I have been punched and kicked

Friend I was talking to complained that I had done bugger all abs when I said I was finished and I agreed with him.......

[c] Have been trying to sort my diet out once and for all - from recent posts I have had the dawning realisation that my protein intake is nowfeckinwhere near where it should be .....

Is this right ?

1.8grams x lb LBM ?

Not sure what lbm is so if I go on total bodyweight I would be looking at 160lbs max

So 1.8 x 160 = 288grams protein per day ???? OMFG

That is a helluva lot of food never mind protein

Started eating while I was working this out and managed

2 scoops shake - 46 grams

4 eggs [2 white, 2 full] - 27.2grams

73 grams - only another 215 to go :scared: :surrender: :surrender: :surrender: :crying: :no:

Is this right ? please tell me it's less

If not I will need to eat between now and bed :

another 2 scoop shake : 46g

1 cup cottage cheese - 20.3g

1 tin tuna - 37.5g

1 tub quark - 28.3g

1 fillet chicken - 35g

to even get to 240g .....surely this is incorrect ? :confused1:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Thanks Kate
> 
> Well the forum decided to eat my quotes today so I gave up on posting
> 
> Had done a massive post re why I was not going to the gym today so phew no one will have to endure the boredom of that little number but basically:
> 
> *[a] Planning on constructing a masterpiece [aka flat pack draws] *
> 
> This was hindered by the fact that the ex put a combination padlock on the tool box before he left and I cannot get into the fecking thing
> 
> Masterpiece is incomplete
> 
> I have now borrowed a set from my friend so should be making draws tonight WOOOOOHOOOO bet you're all jealous... Oh the single life !
> 
> * I feel like sh!t - everything aches especially my abs*
> 
> [the other night I ****ed about after training talking and laughing and thought I would throw in some abs training during said chit chat .....]
> 
> FOOOOOK ME BLIND they still hurt 2 days on - it hurts to breathe - my ribs and hips hurt - feel like I have been punched and kicked
> 
> Friend I was talking to complained that I had done bugger all abs when I said I was finished and I agreed with him.......
> 
> [c] Have been trying to sort my diet out once and for all - from recent posts I have had the dawning realisation that my protein intake is nowfeckinwhere near where it should be .....
> 
> Is this right ?
> 
> 1.8grams x lb LBM ?
> 
> Not sure what lbm is so if I go on total bodyweight I would be looking at 160lbs max
> 
> So 1.8 x 160 = 288grams protein per day ???? OMFG
> 
> That is a helluva lot of food never mind protein
> 
> Started eating while I was working this out and managed
> 
> 2 scoops shake - 46 grams
> 
> 4 eggs [2 white, 2 full] - 27.2grams
> 
> 73 grams - only another 215 to go :scared: :surrender: :surrender: :surrender: :crying: :no:
> 
> Is this right ? please tell me it's less
> 
> If not I will need to eat between now and bed :
> 
> another 2 scoop shake : 46g
> 
> 1 cup cottage cheese - 20.3g
> 
> 1 tin tuna - 37.5g
> 
> 1 tub quark - 28.3g
> 
> 1 fillet chicken - 35g
> 
> to even get to 240g .....surely this is incorrect ? :confused1:


The 1.8g per lb is just a ball park figure that some believe is correct, imo it probably is

that for a competing BBer on AAS, so if you want to compete, then the ball park figure

should be maybe dampened down a bit, jmo (because your natty)

I wouldn't immediately start upping it massive amounts as the body won't know wtf is happening, increase it gradually and see what happens.

I'm also presuming women are the same as men but who fecking knows, some

men are like women anyway:whistling:

Your 11-6 then?? You should be eating at least 4, 5 better, small meals a day,

with approx 30gs protein, then supplement with a couple of shakes, 3 if only 4 meals can

be accommodated.

They should also be spread out evenly, no more than 3 hours, no less than 2

That would be approx 210 g's protein pd, a good place to start imo.

I'm 100% certain somebody somewhere will disagree, so I'll just leave it there


----------



## Beklet

Protein goodies...... (all values per bar)

CNP cherry and almond pro-flapjack

284kcal

18.6g protein

37.4g carbs (6.3g sugars, 10.1g polyols)

6.7g fat

2.7g fibre

CNP choc orange flapjack

286kcal

18.9g protein

37.5g carbs (6.2g sugars, 10.2g polyols)

6.7g fat

2.8g fibre

Sci-MX Pro-load Vanilla (bit harder going this, but still less blu-taky than most others...)

255kcal

25g protein

32g carbs (17g sugars , 11.7g polyols)

4.8g fat

0.3g fibre

Atkins Chocolate Brownie bar

207kcal

18g protein

16g carbs (1.1g sugar, 13g polyols)

9.4g fat

9.6g fibre

Atkins Chocolate Orange bar

238kcal

17.5g protein

17.5g carbs (1.2g sugars, 15.4g polyols)

13.2g fat

5.9g fibre

None are massively healthy to eat all the time :whistling: but will get you out of a fix, and are a good substitute for cake 

Polyols are listed as they are thought not to produce an insulin spike, unlike sugars.....I know on carb counting diets like Atkins, they are not counted in the overall carb count....

Decided I don't like the cherry ones - too marzipanny...... :sad:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Protein goodies...... (all values per bar)
> 
> CNP cherry and almond pro-flapjack
> 
> 284kcal
> 
> 18.6g protein
> 
> 37.4g carbs (6.3g sugars, 10.1g polyols)
> 
> 6.7g fat
> 
> 2.7g fibre
> 
> CNP choc orange flapjack
> 
> 286kcal
> 
> 18.9g protein
> 
> 37.5g carbs (6.2g sugars, 10.2g polyols)
> 
> 6.7g fat
> 
> 2.8g fibre
> 
> Sci-MX Pro-load Vanilla (bit harder going this, but still less blu-taky than most others...)
> 
> 255kcal
> 
> 25g protein
> 
> 32g carbs (17g sugars , 11.7g polyols)
> 
> 4.8g fat
> 
> 0.3g fibre
> 
> Atkins Chocolate Brownie bar
> 
> 207kcal
> 
> 18g protein
> 
> 16g carbs (1.1g sugar, 13g polyols)
> 
> 9.4g fat
> 
> 9.6g fibre
> 
> Atkins Chocolate Orange bar
> 
> 238kcal
> 
> 17.5g protein
> 
> 17.5g carbs (1.2g sugars, 15.4g polyols)
> 
> 13.2g fat
> 
> 5.9g fibre
> 
> None are massively healthy to eat all the time :whistling: but will get you out of a fix, and are a good substitute for cake
> 
> Polyols are listed as they are thought not to produce an insulin spike, unlike sugars.....I know on carb counting diets like Atkins, they are not counted in the overall carb count....
> 
> Decided I don't like the cherry ones - too marzipanny...... :sad:


PMSL you love jacking your flap beks :lol: :lol: :lol: - sounds so wrong ...

Thanks for this 

I looove the sound of almond and cherry ones - yum !

Oooh would be nice if I could have one of those per day :thumb:

Have not got the faintest where you could get the Atkins ones though :confused1: never even heard of them ....


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> The 1.8g per lb is just a ball park figure that some believe is correct, imo it probably is
> 
> that for a competing BBer on AAS, so if you want to compete, then the ball park figure
> 
> should be maybe dampened down a bit, jmo (because your natty)
> 
> I wouldn't immediately start upping it massive amounts as the body won't know wtf is happening, increase it gradually and see what happens.
> 
> *I dont think my body knows what I am doing from one day to the next anyway ...but take your point *
> 
> I'm also presuming women are the same as men but who fecking knows, some
> 
> men are like women anyway:whistling:
> 
> Your 11-6 then?? You should be eating at least 4, 5 better, small meals a day, with approx 30gs protein, then supplement with a couple of shakes, 3 if only 4 meals can be accommodated.
> 
> *Yep 11st 6 or thereabouts was 11st 4 the other day but it fluctuates obviously ... *
> 
> *I am better at eating smaller amounts often as I get full very quickly - the eggs and 2 scoops shake I had at 12 [i think] kept me full until now * :ban: * as I was running around, food did not cross my mind and this is the problem that I have...I dont get hungry easily*
> 
> They should also be spread out evenly, no more than 3 hours, no less than 2
> 
> That would be approx 210 g's protein pd, a good place to start imo.
> 
> I'm 100% certain somebody somewhere will disagree, so I'll just leave it there


*Nature of the beast tel *  * course someone will disagree - it's what makes this forum good !*

*I can only eat what I can eat - have upped it today and will see how I get on but already feel a lot more confident about the food issues * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Thanks Kate
> 
> Well the forum decided to eat my quotes today so I gave up on posting
> 
> Had done a massive post re why I was not going to the gym today so phew no one will have to endure the boredom of that little number but basically:
> 
> *[a] Planning on constructing a masterpiece [aka flat pack draws] *
> 
> This was hindered by the fact that the ex put a combination padlock on the tool box before he left and I cannot get into the fecking thing
> 
> Masterpiece is incomplete
> 
> I have now borrowed a set from my friend so should be making draws tonight WOOOOOHOOOO bet you're all jealous... Oh the single life !
> 
> * I feel like sh!t - everything aches especially my abs*
> 
> [the other night I ****ed about after training talking and laughing and thought I would throw in some abs training during said chit chat .....]
> 
> FOOOOOK ME BLIND they still hurt 2 days on - it hurts to breathe - my ribs and hips hurt - feel like I have been punched and kicked
> 
> Friend I was talking to complained that I had done bugger all abs when I said I was finished and I agreed with him.......
> 
> [c] Have been trying to sort my diet out once and for all - from recent posts I have had the dawning realisation that my protein intake is nowfeckinwhere near where it should be .....
> 
> Is this right ?
> 
> 1.8grams x lb LBM ?
> 
> Not sure what lbm is so if I go on total bodyweight I would be looking at 160lbs max
> 
> So 1.8 x 160 = 288grams protein per day ???? OMFG
> 
> That is a helluva lot of food never mind protein
> 
> Started eating while I was working this out and managed
> 
> 2 scoops shake - 46 grams
> 
> 4 eggs [2 white, 2 full] - 27.2grams
> 
> 73 grams - only another 215 to go :scared: :surrender: :surrender: :surrender: :crying: :no:
> 
> Is this right ? please tell me it's less
> 
> If not I will need to eat between now and bed :
> 
> another 2 scoop shake : 46g
> 
> 1 cup cottage cheese - 20.3g
> 
> 1 tin tuna - 37.5g
> 
> 1 tub quark - 28.3g
> 
> 1 fillet chicken - 35g
> 
> to even get to 240g .....surely this is incorrect ? :confused1:


Yeah.... dunno if you missed the post I wrote? Is the one before this one I quoted... last one on the page before this basically.

You are 160lbs just now? Its safe to assume you have at least 20lbs+ fat.

I'm 132lbs and I used 115lbs as lean weight but the guy doing my prep next year has estimated it about 110lbs I think going by some figures he gave me....

Remember we're not looking at the amount of fat you may want to lose... we're guessing total amount of fat on your body.

You could safely take your LBM as around 130lbs x 1.8 would be 234gms. I eat 210 (or 200 looks like will be when I diet)....

Am not sure I agree using AAS should be relevant tbh... as it means yes, body synthesises protein more efficiently... but doesn't mean if natty you dont need it. If anything, it appears to me nattys lose sh1tloads more muscle on a comp diet than non-natty's so this suggests to me they need more not less....

But indeed yes.... make no difference whether male or female in this respect


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> PMSL you love jacking your flap beks :lol: :lol: :lol: - sounds so wrong ...
> 
> Thanks for this
> 
> I looove the sound of almond and cherry ones - yum !
> 
> Oooh would be nice if I could have one of those per day :thumb:
> 
> Have not got the faintest where you could get the Atkins ones though :confused1: never even heard of them ....


CNP from H&B (currently BOGOF)

Atkins from Boots and some Tesco's (3 for 2 in Boots  )


----------



## Jem

sh!t Zara I missed the whole last post - reading it now .....I'm going in and may be some time....


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> sh!t Zara I missed the whole last post - reading it now .....*I'm going in and may be some time*....












:sneaky2:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah.... dunno if you missed the post I wrote? Is the one before this one I quoted... last one on the page before this basically.
> 
> You are 160lbs just now? Its safe to assume you have at least 20lbs+ fat.
> 
> I'm 132lbs and I used 115lbs as lean weight but the guy doing my prep next year has estimated it about 110lbs I think going by some figures he gave me....
> 
> Remember we're not looking at the amount of fat you may want to lose... we're guessing total amount of fat on your body.
> 
> You could safely take your LBM as around 130lbs x 1.8 would be 234gms. I eat 210 (or 200 looks like will be when I diet)....
> 
> Am not sure I agree using AAS should be relevant tbh... as it means yes, body synthesises protein more efficiently... but doesn't mean if natty you dont need it. If anything, it appears to me nattys lose sh1tloads more muscle on a comp diet than non-natty's so this suggests to me they need more not less....
> 
> But indeed yes.... make no difference whether male or female in this respect


 :cursing: *spent a long time working all of that out today and you already posted a great deal of good info on the previous page - I hate that :laugh: Ok cheers for the fab info. *

*I have a much better overall understanding of what I should be eating now so that's all fantastic. *

*Basically I just need to up the dose :laugh:*

*Eggnation I used to get from the gym so will definitely get some of this in again - will help matters considerably I should imagine *

*Oooh what fun - I feel inspired and raring to go *

*particularly being as I have had the day off and feel so much better for it * 

*Draws have still not been built though * :confused1:

*xx*


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> :sneaky2:


Yep I see ya ....sneaky cat prowling the alleys :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> :cursing: *spent a long time working all of that out today and you already posted a great deal of good info on the previous page - I hate that :laugh: Ok cheers for the fab info. *
> 
> *I have a much better overall understanding of what I should be eating now so that's all fantastic. *
> 
> *Basically I just need to up the dose :laugh:*
> 
> *Eggnation I used to get from the gym so will definitely get some of this in again - will help matters considerably I should imagine *
> 
> *Oooh what fun - I feel inspired and raring to go *
> 
> *particularly being as I have had the day off and feel so much better for it *
> 
> *Draws have still not been built though * :confused1:
> 
> *xx*


Yup :thumbup1:

I buy 12 or 24l at a time and keep in the freezer..... :thumbup1:

Dont you have a joiner or carpenter among your list of admirers currently? If not I suggest thats next on the list :thumb: :thumb : :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup :thumbup1:
> 
> I buy 12 or 24l at a time and keep in the freezer..... :thumbup1:
> 
> Dont you have a joiner or carpenter among your list of admirers currently? If not I suggest thats next on the list :thumb: :thumb : :lol: :lol:


FPMSL - Hmmmph I will succeed - how hard can it be :lol: :whistling: :lol:

The last flat pack thing I bought I broke in anger and threw out prior to full assembly :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:

Okie Dokie mission commencing ....

actually I think women are better with flat packs - they actually read the instructions - men seem to think this is a pussy idea :laugh:

I have 2 very independent female friends more than up to the job methinks - problem is though, when I call, they know why instantly ......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> FPMSL - Hmmmph I will succeed - how hard can it be :lol: :whistling: :lol:
> 
> The last flat pack thing I bought I broke in anger and threw out prior to full assembly :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:
> 
> Okie Dokie mission commencing ....
> 
> *actually I think women are better with flat packs - they actually read the instructions - men seem to think this is a pussy idea* :laugh:
> 
> I have 2 very independent female friends more than up to the job methinks - problem is though, when I call, they know why instantly ......


HAHA this is actually soooooo true :lol:

I got a carpenter friend.... 

My dads one too but Oz is a bit of a trek to put up flat pack :lol:


----------



## Jem

Lovin your work tamagotchi girl  

Yes that is taking the daddy's girl thing a bit toooo far :whistling:

It's a matter of principle now - I'm doing it meself :laugh: wonky or not ....

Have friends coming in to put up new blinds, wallpaper & put spotlights in bedroom so the least I could do is screw some things together

:beer: :beer: :beer:

Oooh what a lovely bedroom I'm going to have too :bounce:

Will post pics :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Lovin your work tamagotchi girl
> 
> Yes that is taking the daddy's girl thing a bit toooo far :whistling:
> 
> It's a matter of principle now - I'm doing it meself :laugh: wonky or not ....
> 
> Have friends coming in to put up new blinds, wallpaper & put spotlights in bedroom so the least I could do is screw some things together
> 
> :beer: :beer: :beer:
> 
> Oooh what a lovely bedroom I'm going to have too :bounce:
> 
> Will post pics :thumb:


Ah now decorating I can do :thumbup1: (If I have to  )

Painted living room, front bedroom and halfway through back bedroom last weekend 

Only thing lacking on the list is a gardener so I pay one instead


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah now decorating I can do :thumbup1: (If I have to  )
> 
> Painted living room, front bedroom and halfway through back bedroom last weekend
> 
> Only thing lacking on the list is a gardener so I pay one instead


Pfft I have to do the gardening, the decorating (except the ceilings - bribe someone tall to do that :lol: )

Typically, I have a plumber for a lodger - however there's nothing wrong with the bloody plumbing for him to fix :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

We all need the occasional bit of plumbing Beks ....

I need a new washer on the kitchen tap too ...

Painting yes ! Wood or walls, doorsteps and ceilings ....wallpapering no - I can wrap myself up in it and manage to miss the walls

aaaaand wtf is with matching wallpaper - No sirreee not for me that malarkey:confused1:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah now decorating I can do :thumbup1: * (If I have to *  *) *
> 
> Painted living room, front bedroom and halfway through back bedroom last weekend
> 
> Only thing lacking on the list is a gardener so I pay one instead


Great minds think alike :smartass: :devil2: :smartass:


----------



## Jem

Gosh it's gone a bit quiet in my journal with me having the day off yesterday !

Right so tonight I did do a light leggie session because I am a tad under the weather

Felt really sicky and dizzy - not sure why but tummy is well gyppy

Just did 10 mins warm up incline tread

Leg Exts -

Warm up on 20's

25kg - 12

30kg - 1 x 10 and 1 x 8

35kg - 1 x 6

was not going to do squats at all but decided to do some and go light - got nice and deep though, deffo more flexible in the hips these days

Squats

Warm up on oly bar x 20

40kg working sets - 4 x 12

SLDL

40's - 4 x 12

Warmed up by this point so thought should bang out another set

and that was it - had another dizzy spell and tummy felt all bloated so left calves today - did 15 mins x trainer and felt sick so had to leave

Cannot drink protein shake - am just drinking lots of oj - feel severely dehydrated yet have done nothing but drink all day ...

Not feeling sorry for myself - I am well happy and contented - body is just not in agreement !


----------



## Irish Beast

You been having lots of dizzy spells?

I had them many years ago when lifting and turned out to be an iron deficiency?


----------



## Jem

Hmmm yes, now you mention it, could well be - I used to be anaemic so took supps for years, stopped a while back so you might be right hun ...particularly considering the amount of training I am doing ... will stick some iron in my diet just in case


----------



## Irish Beast

Worth a pop certainly. Might be worth getting some multivits wiith iron.

Do you take vitamins daily or rely on diet?


----------



## defdaz

Jemster!!! How the devil are you mate? Sorry I haven't been in here for aaaages, seems like it's all clear now?!

How is things up in brum? Sounds like you're a bit poorly at the moment you poor thing - hope you feel a lot better soon. Might be worth getting dosed up on tamiflu just in case it is swine flu maybe? I have to say that since I'm working on the new version of the National Pandemic Flu Line System that will be mobilised any day now lol!

I'm just having a scoot backwards in jem-time to see what I've missed.... torso's, less cardio (!?!), single (eh?!?!), still got your cleaner (awww), high reps (yay!), no epic fails as far as I can see though (boo)... and it goes on!

I'm really sorry that you and Ev have gone your separate ways but I hope you are happy (not that you didn't seem happy before!). Life is too short and we need to make the most of it. Hope the kids are well!

Hope you're having fun up at Ironworks - I'll be popping by in the coming weeks to see Daz... *evil cackling*

Take care Dimples! x


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Jemster!!! How the devil are you mate? Sorry I haven't been in here for aaaages, seems like it's all clear now?!
> 
> :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: * Dazzle was wondering what happened to you ! What the bleeding hell have you been doing ? *
> 
> How is things up in brum? Sounds like you're a bit poorly at the moment you poor thing - hope you feel a lot better soon. Might be worth getting dosed up on tamiflu just in case it is swine flu maybe? I have to say that since I'm working on the new version of the National Pandemic Flu Line System that will be mobilised any day now lol!
> 
> *PMSL nice one matie ! dont think it is actually - will see how I feel tomorrow *
> 
> I'm just having a scoot backwards in jem-time to see what I've missed.... torso's, less cardio (!?!), single (eh?!?!), still got your cleaner (awww), high reps (yay!), no epic fails as far as I can see though (boo)... and it goes on!
> 
> *Haha torsos indeed - you dont miss a trick do you ? *
> 
> *Single woohoo *
> 
> *could not cope without cleaner *
> 
> *Nooo epic fails * :lol: * - no spot so did not dare - though can do 60s on me own now squat wise * :thumb:
> 
> I'm really sorry that you and Ev have gone your separate ways but I hope you are happy (not that you didn't seem happy before!). Life is too short and we need to make the most of it. Hope the kids are well!
> 
> *Sh!t happens as you well know - speaking of which an update is needed from your end Mr .... *
> 
> *Kids are great - busily messing up the house, blocking sinks etc *
> 
> Hope you're having fun up at Ironworks - I'll be popping by in the coming weeks to see Daz... *evil cackling*
> 
> *Mwahahahaha - re-entering the dark side ? * :whistling: :confused1: :whistling:
> 
> *Well you must let me know when you are visiting and besides - I need me bling back :laugh:*
> 
> Take care Dimples! x


*Cheers honey x *


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> Hmmm yes, now you mention it, could well be - I used to be anaemic so took supps for years, stopped a while back so you might be right hun ...particularly considering the amount of training I am doing ... will stick some iron in my diet just in case


 Jem what ever it is dont ignore it... get it checked out...


----------



## Jem

God - I avoid the docs like the plague Jay - they are full of sh!t ...

I have had such bad experiences with referrals etc

I know my own body so will see if the dizziness stops - if not will take a visit to the docs

Prefer going private usually - specially if I know something is wrong ...

Cheers hun x


----------



## carbsnwhey

Irish Beast said:


> You been having lots of dizzy spells?
> 
> I had them many years ago when lifting and turned out to be an iron deficiency?


*
Good advice .. i would go with that too*


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Worth a pop certainly. Might be worth getting some multivits wiith iron.
> 
> Do you take vitamins daily or rely on diet?


I do take a multi vit IB but I have read that women in particular [for obvious reasons] have to take extra if they are extremely active [& I am a bit hyperactive let's face it :laugh:] so will add iron specific supps [have some liquid stuff and it's awful] back in. I dont eat red meat so best get some guinness on the go 

Cheers C&W :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast

Definitely try iron. If it persists, see a GP.

Red meat is a good alternative to Guinness! 

One word of advice though. If you are in a state of iron deficiency then its not wise t go absolutely bonkers with iron supplements and iron rich foods. Just up it gradually otherwise you could have some nasty toilet related consequences!!

I wont say any more!


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Definitely try iron. If it persists, see a GP.
> 
> Red meat is a good alternative to Guinness!
> 
> One word of advice though. If you are in a state of iron deficiency then its not wise t go absolutely bonkers with iron supplements and iron rich foods. Just up it gradually otherwise you could have some nasty toilet related consequences!!
> 
> I wont say any more!


No neeeeed - BLACK is the new brown :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dont eat red meat babes - which is why I became anaemic originally

Vegemite is good though :thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Beast

I can't imagine a lifestyle without meat having descended from Irish Farmers!

If I was peckish in the morning i would tip a cow then bit a few chunks out of it!

Few pills is easy cos I cant get the cow sht1 of my shoes


----------



## Jem

Soooo yesterday I only managed to consume about 170 kgs of protein but this is quite a lot in comparison to what I was eating before so hopefully will make some gains :thumb:

Off the top of my head it consisted of :

4 eggs [2 whole, 2 white only] mixed with some beans

2 x 53g Protein QNT shake

2 cod fillets

1 chicken and spinach pasta

Felt sick yesterday though and bloated - hopefully today will be better!

Just had 53grams protein shake so far ...


----------



## Jay.32

Whats spinach taste like Jem? never tried it


----------



## Beklet

53g in one hit is quite a lot. Not that it stops me ever eating a huge steak but someone will be along shortly to tell you not to fat more than 40g at a time . . Probably.


----------



## stephy

heinz beans???  i havent had eggs and beans in YEARS

Hello btw, i keep reading your journal and never saying hi


----------



## Beklet

Me or Jem? Lol eggs and beans are the way forward. Infinitely better than oats lol


----------



## stephy

jem, dont think ive read your journal yet beklet!

oh no i love oats, wee bit of peanut butter in them. or a few cheeky minstrels if im being bad


----------



## rs007

Hey Jem,

bloating is a pain, try easing protien levels up gradually.

Digestive enzymes and probiotics can work wonders, or at least have for me in the past. I mean you are asking your digestive system to do way more than it would naturally, in order to build way more muscle than you were meant to have naturally - only logical it might need a little support.

Some bloating is to be expected though, I mean if your stomach is always full of food, then that kinda explains it. Just one of those things I guess - nothing comes without a price.

Might be food intolerance too though, so just be vigilant of that - bread for instance can be a right fvcker for me.


----------



## Jay.32

stephy said:


> jem, dont think ive read your journal yet beklet!
> 
> oh no i love oats, wee bit of peanut butter in them. or a few cheeky minstrels if im being bad


 Minstrel in oats mmmmmmmm sounds lush!!!


----------



## Beklet

Minstrels are great but even they can't make oats nice. . . Better just to eat the minstrels and have a shake lol!


----------



## stephy

really u dont like oats?  ive actually never know anyone not to lol


----------



## Beklet

Oatcakes are fine. Flapjacks are fine. Porridge is vomit inducing gluey lumpy jizz-snot and not fit for human consumption!


----------



## rodrigo

Beklet said:


> Oatcakes are fine. Flapjacks are fine. Porridge is vomit inducing gluey lumpy jizz-snot and not fit for human consumption!


 :lol: :lol::lol:defo not a porridge fan beks:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Whats spinach taste like Jem? never tried it


*I love spinach Jay - raw is better than cooked I find * :thumb: * buy a ready made salad from M&S with it in to try it first*



Beklet said:


> 53g in one hit is quite a lot. Not that it stops me ever eating a huge steak but someone will be along shortly to tell you not to fat more than 40g at a time . . Probably.


*Probably ....*



stephy said:


> heinz beans???  i havent had eggs and beans in YEARS
> 
> Hello btw, i keep reading your journal and never saying hi


*Hi Stephy - there are no other beans IMO ! *


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> Hey Jem,
> 
> bloating is a pain, try easing protien levels up gradually.
> 
> Digestive enzymes and probiotics can work wonders, or at least have for me in the past. I mean you are asking your digestive system to do way more than it would naturally, in order to build way more muscle than you were meant to have naturally - only logical it might need a little support.
> 
> Some bloating is to be expected though, I mean if your stomach is always full of food, then that kinda explains it. Just one of those things I guess - nothing comes without a price.
> 
> Might be food intolerance too though, so just be vigilant of that - bread for instance can be a right fvcker for me.


Well Hello There !

Yes it is your fault I am bloated - I hold you and your 1.8 fully responsible [Yes your 1.8:whistling:]

Re Probiotics - Good thinking Batman 

Bread I only have in the morning because yes, it does cause bloating and I actually have not had it for a few days which means I have eased up on the peanut butter too - all good as I eat far too much of it :thumb:

Felt better today although I'm not done for the day with the protein quaffing so I might feel like cack again v shortly :whistling:

GROWTH MAN, BRING ON THE GROWTH :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Minstrels in oats :confused1: whatever next

If you're gonna have a cheat just cheat - never mind pacifying the minstrels with oats :lol: :lol: :lol: Does not sound awfully appetising to me - peanut butter in porridge yes I can do 



Beklet said:


> Oatcakes are fine. Flapjacks are fine. Porridge is vomit inducing gluey lumpy jizz-snot and not fit for human consumption!


Yep thanks Beks - I hope not to be thinking of jizz tomorrow when I consume my favourite cereal:lol:



rodrigo said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:defo not a porridge fan beks:lol: :lol:


 D'ya think?  :laugh:


----------



## Jem

*SHOULDERS*

*Military Seated Press *

10kg - 4 x 12

*Seated Lateral Raise *

10lbs x 12

10lbs x 12

15lbs x 8

15lbs x 6

*Barbell Front Raises *

5kg - 3 x 10

*Rev Fly *

8lbs - 3 x 12

Just wanted to batter the shoulders for once as they never seem to hurt - they were exhausted after this and I am feeling it now ...did not bother with tris

45 mins cardio 

x trainer

treadmill incline 9%


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> *I love spinach Jay - raw is better than cooked I find * :thumb: * buy a ready made salad from M&S with it in to try it first*
> 
> *Probably ....*
> 
> *Hi Stephy - there are no other beans IMO ! *


Spinach, watercress and rocket salad is the BEST! :thumb:

(with feta, sundried tomatoes, pine nuts and chilli dressing...yum!!!)


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> I was told that having more than about 30gms of protein at any one time is a waste of protein as your body can only absorb so much at a time, so now I split my protein into 30gm portions for snacks and meals, or as near as I can guess....I am not anal about it.
> 
> *OMG you just cannot win with this business* :whistling: *you'd think just getting the daily requirement is bad enough but yet you have to get it in incrementally throughout the day as well ....sh!t :laugh:*
> 
> I wasn't surprised you felt sick after reading you consumed 173 kg of protein yesterday.....then I realised it was a typo and it should have been grams lol.....or have you been eating whole animals???Ha ha....
> 
> *Pmsl what a nutter *  * now that would have been an achievement *
> 
> I am home alone and bored, so have just demolished the two chocolate bars left in the house and a bowl of corn chips with low fat cream cheese dip......back onto the cardio tomorrow then eh???? I have got to find an alternative to snacking at night......


*ooh you devil*


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Spinach, watercress and rocket salad is the BEST! :thumb:
> 
> (with feta, sundried tomatoes, pine nuts and chilli dressing...yum!!!)


*Yummy Beks * :thumb: * loving sundried tomatoes & rocket . Although I do love a pesto spinach and pinenuts pasta mix *


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> *Yummy Beks * :thumb: * loving sundried tomatoes & rocket . Although I do love a pesto spinach and pinenuts pasta mix *


I don't really like pasta much - god I'm a freak!!!

I only like it if it's filled with something more interesting, lol - lasagne, canneloni, tortellini etc......all good!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I don't really like pasta much - god I'm a freak!!!
> 
> I only like it if it's filled with something more interesting, lol - lasagne, canneloni, tortellini etc......all good!


Loving your beef aren't you ? :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Loving your beef aren't you ? :thumb:


I am a carnivore, lol!

Pinched one of the boy's venison and red wine sausages earlier - yummy!!!! :tongue:

Pork, lamb and beef - all good. When we were at Whitby we had a Grunt, Gobble and Zoomcoo pie - boar, turkey hare and pigeon - it was fantastic......

I'm definitely hungry again......


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I am a carnivore, lol!
> 
> Pinched one of the boy's venison and red wine sausages earlier - yummy!!!! :tongue:
> 
> Pork, lamb and beef - all good. When we were at Whitby we had a Grunt, Gobble and Zoomcoo pie - boar, turkey hare and pigeon - it was fantastic......
> 
> I'm definitely hungry again......


FPMSL :lol: I have never tried boar, hare or pigeon - Loving the ingenious name they gave it though !

Step away from the red meat - Cottage cheese for you my girl  All you can eat :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> FPMSL :lol: I have never tried boar, hare or pigeon - Loving the ingenious name they gave it though !
> 
> Step away from the red meat - Cottage cheese for you my girl  All you can eat :tongue:


Cottage cheese makes me fart though - worse than usual......


----------



## Rob68

Porridge with a weetabix mixed in....has a texture of cement :lol: .. but bit better tasting than just porridge


----------



## Jem

I love porridge with flax seeds and peanut butter - yummy

My ex used to have all manner of sh!te in his porridge - looked like feckin gruel out of some Charles Dickens TV adaptation ...

His favourite gruel was hob nobs in porridge, weetabix and granola .... then he would dip fooking toast in it

- and he wondered why he was a fat b*gger

Since I have left him he has lost loads of weight - does not ease my feelings of guilt I can tell you.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

cottage cheese!!! thats just nasty, i've never tasted rats milk but that is what i thought of when i last put cottage cheese in my gob....


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Beklet said:


> I am a carnivore, lol!
> 
> Pinched one of the boy's venison and red wine sausages earlier - yummy!!!! :tongue:
> 
> Pork, lamb and beef - all good. When we were at Whitby we had a Grunt, Gobble and Zoomcoo pie - boar, turkey hare and pigeon - it was fantastic......
> 
> I'm definitely hungry again......


me too now Bek:thumb: can only eat for next 5hrs got to starve for op tomorrow:cursing:


----------



## Rob68

Beklet said:


> Cottage cheese makes me fart though - worse than usual......


Thats me changing my before bed food... :cursing: ....:lol:im struggling to eat cottage cheese as it is without the thought of it making you fart beks.... :whistling: ..cheers ... :ban: ....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

QUARK PEOPLE with sugar free jelly crystals or s/f jam YUM

Drink it or eat it nom nom nom

Ever tried pickled walnuts & poached pear - the work of satan that is ....


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> me too now Bek:thumb: can only eat for next 5hrs got to starve for op tomorrow:cursing:


 :thumb: Good luck cookie monster :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Oatcakes are fine. Flapjacks are fine. Porridge is vomit inducing gluey lumpy jizz-snot and not fit for human consumption!


I feel same about it which is why i eat oats raw :thumbup1:

pour over protein shake instead of milk and have few nuts and raisins in.... hey presto... musli :thumbup1:



Greekgoddess said:


> I was told that having more than about 30gms of protein at any one time is a waste of protein as your body can only absorb so much at a time, so now I split my protein into 30gm portions for snacks and meals, or as near as I can guess....I am not anal about it.


Utter [email protected],

That tripe is from the same recovering alcoholics study done in the 70's... Yeah you can only absorb 30gms...,

If you are an alcoholic with renal failure and liver damage... 

Fairly sure Jay Cutler has more than that per meal pmsl....

Here.... Robert put this on Physique website:

http://www.physiquebodyshop.com/shop//advice/nutrition_protein.php

We hope this conveys to you that the old 30g - 40g of protein per serving theory is not only out dated but also incorrect, this figure was a conclusion drawn by an American study done in the 1970's on recovering alcoholics who were suffering from a degree of liver and renal failure! It was found that servings of over 30g protein at any one time was not fully digested and caused stress to the subjects renal system as the demands put on the kidneys to process the additional nitrogen (and elevated urea) were increased.

Did Arnold Schwarzenegger build such a physique on 6 meals a day containing 30g of protein? We think not!

As individuals with differing numbers of muscle fibres and muscle density, we can all digest differing amounts of protein, that's a fact! This physiological factor coupled with the demands we all put on our bodies both mentally and physically has an effect on our ability to digest protein. We can work out exactly how much protein is being used by our muscle fibres for growth and repair. We can do this by working out our Protein Turn Over Rate (PTOR). We will come back to this shortly. It is worth saying simply that until a study is done on people who are pushing the boundaries of protein consumption, we must do what we feel to be right for ourselves, and follow what seems to allow us to recover from our chosen form of exercise swiftly and allow those of us who want added muscle tissue to still have enough excess protein in our diet to support this new tissue growth.

The body has a hormone controlled balance between anabolisim (muscle making) and catabolism (muscle degradation), this balance has a fancy name called homeostasis. This protein making and breaking process by muscle groups is called the PTOR. The body has a base PTOR of body weight (in lbs) multiplied by a factor of 1.818. So a 200lb person would have a PTOR of 200 x 1.818 = 363.6g. However, different muscle groups have different PTOR and so muscles grow and shrink and different rates. The rate is governed by a number of factors including circulating nutrient and hormone supply, the number and nature of receptor sites on the cell surface and the type of stress through training placed on the muscle. So why is this important? Well the PTOR will favour catabolism when dietary protein consumption fails to provide adequate amounts and correct ratio's of amino acids. So if you want to stay at your maximum anabolic level then you will have to at least consume your body's base PTOR in protein daily (remembering that the correct ratio's of amino acids must be met). You may have come across the general rule "take at least 2g per lb body weight"? Well this is good, as it is easier to remember 2 than 1.818 and this marginal increase will provide roughly 35g surplus protein which is available for your body to use. From the example above, the 200lb person has a PTOR of 363.6g. If they used 2g/lb this would become 400g giving a difference of 36.4g protein excess which if the body is in an anabolic environment could be used for new muscle growth. If the person was on 4g/lb body weight they would be consuming 800g protein per day giving 436.4g surplus available to the body to construct tissue (although even the most genetically blest wont be able to build new muscle at that rate per day, every day!)

*How much protein should I take? *

We advise that you work out your base PTOR and consume at least this amount if you wish to improve your physique. Remember you must mix protein sources to ensure correct amino acid quantities are met. We suggest you take half from drinks and half from sources including red meat, fish, eggs and low fat dairy products. If your intention is to gain a lot of muscle then we advocate quantities of 2g-4g per pound of body weight on a daily basis. Remember you get 4 calories per gram protein so if you have a calorie target diet then you will have to work out exactly how many calories are coming from protein. For example if you are on a mass gaining diet of 7000 calories, weigh 220 lbs and are taking 4g/lb body weight then total calories from protein are 220lb x 4g/lb x 4cal/g = 3520 calories, leaving the rest to come from carbohydrates and fats. Lastly, if you were having six meals per day then you would be looking to eat around 147g of protein per meal (880g/6 meals) but remember you would want to consume a larger protein portion post workout than any other meal of the day.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greekgoddess said:


> But....*.protein and whey* is a bi product from the production of COTTAGE CHEESE!!!! Yet you will happily swallow one and not the other........


No.... whey is, protein can come from many sources...

And its a by product of all cheese production.... not cottage cheese lol.


----------



## Cass

Just thought I would see how your doing Jem, and bloody hell you look stunning in your avi !! hot stuff


----------



## Jem

Woof got a new long post to read ! Protein overload pmsl - it's all good, I feel sure it's what was lacking [in fact, I secretly knew I wasn't eating enough, but thought I might be able to cheat the system....erm it does not work - you need protein and lots of it ....]

Hi Cass - how are you - nice avi too - looking very bleeding chirpy I must say !

Been reading your journal still [just not posted] and you are making wicked progress - 4 stone now wowsers - are you getting some muscle as well ?

cheers hun x


----------



## WRT

Holy ****, just seen your avi


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Fab new avvy chick :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Ditched the straighteners - tis my new wild look :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Cheers for that excerpt zara - now all you doubters can bugger off pmsl. I dont want scientific proof fanks muchly - I'm taking it as read because it suits It's a hard enough task eating:

The right amount

&

The right sorts for the differing amino profiles

Without having to split it up into 30-35g portions

My protein shake is 53g protein/69 carbs and 0.5 fat and I love it -------> do not take this away from me purrlease - I would never manage the amounts I need

Plus eggnation which I keep forgetting to buy ...

Mucho appreciation lady xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Cheers for that excerpt zara - now all you doubters can bugger off pmsl. It's a hard enough task eating:
> 
> The right amount
> 
> &
> 
> The right sorts for the differing amino profiles
> 
> Without having to split it up into 30-35g portions
> 
> My protein shake is 53g protein/69 carbs and 0.5 fat and I love it -------> do not take this away from me purrlease - I would never manage the amounts I need
> 
> Plus eggnation which I keep forgetting to buy ...
> 
> Mucho appreciation lady xx


I have 50+gm shakes at times too dnt worry 

Is all good :thumbup1:

Over time gets less confusing and more routine/habit


----------



## Kate1976

The wild look suits you chicka :bounce:

Hot.....in a non gay way you understand


----------



## Cass

Jem said:


> Hi Cass - how are you - nice avi too - looking very bleeding chirpy I must say !
> 
> Been reading your journal still [just not posted] and you are making wicked progress - 4 stone now wowsers - are you getting some muscle as well ?
> 
> cheers hun x


All good with me thank you, plodding on, you know how it is!! haha, yes chirpy probably sums it up, although don't know why, that picture was taken just after I said no to a big old slice of chocolate birthday cake last weekend. Yeah I think I'm getting a little bit of muscle, I certainly feel firmer, well compared to the squishy mess I was last year! Getting in lots of protein now too, so it all helps, just have to keep going with it :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> Well Hello There !
> 
> Yes it is your fault I am bloated - I hold you and your 1.8 fully responsible [Yes your 1.8:whistling:]
> 
> Re Probiotics - Good thinking Batman
> 
> Bread I only have in the morning because yes, it does cause bloating and I actually have not had it for a few days which means I have eased up on the peanut butter too - all good as I eat far too much of it :thumb:
> 
> Felt better today although I'm not done for the day with the protein quaffing so I might feel like cack again v shortly :whistling:
> 
> GROWTH MAN, BRING ON THE GROWTH :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 :lol: my 1.8??? Dont shoot the messenger :lol:



Actually, another wee tip I have jsut really got to grips with the last day or three.

I don't know if you eat a lot of mince? Turkey/pork/beef whatever.

I do, and through laziness had just been making it into a burger and whacking it into the foreman. As a result it was time consuming to eat, and with me not chewing right (laziness again) bloated me something shocking.

Now I just fry the mince lightly in a teeny bit of oil, with some onion and whatever spices are lying around, then mix in some rice. Its already all broken up, minimal chewage required, and minimal bloatage - bonus


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I have 50+gm shakes at times too dnt worry
> 
> Is all good :thumbup1:
> 
> Over time gets less confusing and more routine/habit


  They are the best part of my day 



Kate1976 said:


> The wild look suits you chicka :bounce:
> 
> Hot.....in a non gay way you understand


haha thanks Kate - now you should know - she of the untamed curls :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Hope you have a good weekend anyway.

No doubt you have something exciting lined up !

Me myself and I are having a quiet one

[i hope, it's what I am planning although the ex has already called to ask if he can pop round to get something out of the shed ? Methinks he is planning on asking me out :confused1: bless him - I cannot be nasty but it's sooo not happening, might go to friend's house and have a curry  ]



Cass said:


> All good with me thank you, plodding on, you know how it is!! haha, yes chirpy probably sums it up, although don't know why, that picture was taken just after I said no to a big old slice of chocolate birthday cake last weekend. Yeah I think I'm getting a little bit of muscle, I certainly feel firmer, well compared to the squishy mess I was last year! Getting in lots of protein now too, so it all helps, just have to keep going with it :thumb:


Great news Cass - you have done so well with it all - proof is in the pudding and those pics were fab :thumb:


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> :lol: my 1.8??? Dont shoot the messenger :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, another wee tip I have jsut really got to grips with the last day or three.
> 
> I don't know if you eat a lot of mince? Turkey/pork/beef whatever.
> 
> I do, and through laziness had just been making it into a burger and whacking it into the foreman. As a result it was time consuming to eat, and with me not chewing right (laziness again) bloated me something shocking.
> 
> Now I just fry the mince lightly in a teeny bit of oil, with some onion and whatever spices are lying around, then mix in some rice. Its already all broken up, minimal chewage required, and minimal bloatage - bonus


The ex left the George Foreman  I never use it though so making burgers actually sounds good :whistling:

But yes sometimes I am reallys struggling to swallow it all so I know what you mean completely. Probably is harder to digest because I sometimes just take a swig of water and swallow :ban: :ban: :ban:

MAKES SENSE BATMAN :smartass:

I will try turkey mince then [no red meat for me]

T'will be on my shopping list along with spices as he took the whole fooking tray :confused1:

Thanks for this - all help appreciated in my little quest :beer:


----------



## rodrigo

hey hoochie mama lookin now like you

JUST STEPPED OF A SALON:lol:

CHERYL COLE MAY WATCH OUT:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

because I'm worth it ...........


----------



## rodrigo

Jem said:


> because I'm worth it ...........


 :lol: :lol:quality got me chucklin in work, doing legs today

4sets squats

4sets leg press

4sets lunges

calves to boot also should be a dead leg weekend:thumbup1: what you at yourself jem :confused1:


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> The ex left the George Foreman  I never use it though so making burgers actually sounds good :whistling:
> 
> But yes *sometimes I am reallys struggling to swallow it all* so I know what you mean completely. Probably is harder to digest because I *sometimes just take a swig of water and swallow* :ban: :ban: :ban:
> 
> MAKES SENSE BATMAN :smartass:
> 
> I will try turkey mince then [no red meat for me]
> 
> T'will be on my shopping list along with spices as he took the whole fooking tray :confused1:
> 
> Thanks for this - all help appreciated in my little quest :beer:


OOOHHHHHHHH MATRON!!!!!!!!!! BEEEEEE HAAAAAVVVVEEEEE

:lol:

Sorry, couldn't resist, Friday afternoon, bored out of my fat tits, and that just caught my eye :lol:


----------



## Jem

I am p!ssed off with this site

on a conference call at the moment and as soon as it's done [i'm pretending to drive so muted it and therefore dont have to talk pmsl] I am going shopping to make myself feel better

cheers roddas x


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> OOOHHHHHHHH MATRON!!!!!!!!!! BEEEEEE HAAAAAVVVVEEEEE
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist, Friday afternoon, bored out of my fat tits, and that just caught my eye :lol:


Well really ! I never would've thought it 

I am full of it ffs without meaning it that way - but it's true and I do believe that this is the way all protein should be taken - always with a chaser 

Did cheer me up though :thumb:


----------



## stephy

nice avi jem 

i stood on my straightners and snapped them lol wild is good


----------



## Kate1976

I'v got a school reunion on Sat - should be interesting!!

I saw your other post pet - what a loads of crud! People really should think before they type!!

Regarding the ex - yeah go out for a curry and leave the shed key on the front door step


----------



## TH0R

Zara-Leoni said:


> Utter [email protected],


Hmm, classy rebuff:thumbup1:

Any real need to talk to a long standing fellow Lady member like that:confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

Jem tried that spinach, was really nice...

wheres your Avi gone hun???


----------



## Jem

Avi is having a break

Jay - told you it was good - maka you strong like Popeye you know....

Apparently I am Mr Universe pmsl

Erm done some sessions - did back today, stuck to 60kg deads

Got to go into work tomorrow - face motorway, delays and speed cameras every couple hundred yards - not looking forward to this


----------



## Jay.32

Olive oil, im getting massive:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Olive oil, im getting massive:thumbup1:


pmsl dont call me Olive Oyl  If I dont eat some serious fookin protein I will be resembling her very soon :thumb:


----------



## rodrigo

good to have you back jem lot of worried peeps wonderin were you at:confused1: just took a look at my diet and am seriously robbin myself of gains as my protein to weight ratio was 50 grams out FFS:cursing: will get it sorted this week and hopefully a bit of progress will happen soon


----------



## Jem

thanks Roddas & get yamming that protein :thumb:

Okie Dokie

Went into the office and so proud that I managed to put a fullday's work in & still getto the gym afterwards! Not sohappy thatmy spacebar appears to have packed in .....can you tell 

Did leggies today

Not good as only did back yesterday but need to be catching up as missed legs last week !

Squats

Warm ups on bodyweight empty bar and some 40's

Stuck to 50's on working sets

1 x 12

1 x 10

1 x 10

1 x 6

Felt good, deeper and going up !

SLDL

warm up on 40's

50kg - 3 x 12 [yes!]

Seated Leg Curls

35kg -3 x 12

Lying Leg Curls

30kg -3 x 10

Standing Calves

170kg -3 x 10

[hurt and now have bruises on shoulders, surprised as 230kg is PB :confused1: ]

Donkey Calves

40kg -3 x 10

Seated Calves

40kg -3 x 10

Really wanted to whomp my legs this week and it felt good. Calves were mahoosive when done - absolutely solid and I could not drive for love nor money - trigger happy clutch foot  .

Got so far and had to get a friend to drive me the rest of the way as I just could not drive   [well, that's not happened before-thinking pain tomorrow :whistling: ]

Glutes are hurting to sit on now :beer:


----------



## rodrigo

:cursing:any fookin wonder your calves were fooked i would be proud of the calf routine ,i do 5 sets at the end of a leg workout, when by now am cleaned of energy tho did them on there own today before cardio as they are slackin


----------



## Jem

pmsl never thought about it in terms of the number of sets I do actually !

Oh well - bet they still wont hurt tomorrow though - calves never do...


----------



## rodrigo

they are stubborn as a mutha fuka them and biceps:cursing: mine hurt more 15-20 reps wether it makes em bigger or not questionable


----------



## Jem

hmmm my biceps were really strong this week actually - got well pumped too

I kept popping the weight higher and higher & was still getting the high reps out - training partner was well shocked 

Not sure what is happening

Think it might be due to eating more protein -could it really be that simple:confused1:  Not complaining anyway, just gonna keep munching !


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> The ex left the George Foreman  I never use it though so making burgers actually sounds good :whistling:
> 
> But yes sometimes I am reallys struggling to swallow it all so I know what you mean completely. Probably is harder to digest because I sometimes just take a swig of water and swallow :ban: :ban: :ban:
> 
> MAKES SENSE BATMAN :smartass:
> 
> I will try turkey mince then [no red meat for me]
> 
> T'will be on my shopping list along with spices as he took the whole fooking tray :confused1:
> 
> Thanks for this - all help appreciated in my little quest :beer:


*Try this...I cook it weekly..somtimes more*

Mince n Tatties

500gs lean mince

1 large onion

small bag of baby potatoes

half a dozen chopped carrots

3 oxo cubes

Garlic salt

Olive oil...chop onion add mince- garlic salt...brown

add pots- carrots - oxo cubes and a pint of water...slow cook for an hour

DELICIOUS....around 60gs of protein:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Pelayo said:


> *Try this...I cook it weekly..somtimes more*
> 
> Mince n Tatties
> 
> 500gs lean mince
> 
> 1 large onion
> 
> small bag of baby potatoes
> 
> half a dozen chopped carrots
> 
> 3 oxo cubes
> 
> Garlic salt
> 
> Olive oil...chop onion add mince- garlic salt...brown
> 
> add pots- carrots - oxo cubes and a pint of water...slow cook for an hour
> 
> DELICIOUS....around 60gs of protein:thumb:


I love "Mince n Tatties" my ex's nan is scottish and used to make it yum yum.

Jem you wont regret it babe!

Nice 1 Paleyo, I will be trying recipie.... :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Jay.32 said:


> I love "Mince n Tatties" my ex's nan is scottish and used to make it yum yum.
> 
> Jem you wont regret it babe!
> 
> Nice 1 Paleyo, I will be trying recipie.... :thumb:


*Cooked it yesterday....really tasty....u will wolf it down:thumb:*


----------



## Jem

Ok boys

Thanks for the recipe

Have some quorn mince in the fridge tocook today so will make this instead of spag bol

Thanks for popping in T darling x


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> Ok boys
> 
> Thanks for the recipe
> 
> Have some quorn mince in the fridge tocook today so will make this instead of spag bol
> 
> Thanks for popping in T darling x


pleasure hun x


----------



## Jem

Just did cardio tonight ...too much of it as well, was full of beans for some reason

oh and did abs as well - they were still hurting from Sunday

Is my stomach going to tighten up ? Bl00dy children - wreck your body and spend your money pmsl! Seriously though I am beginning to worry now ...this is why I still kill the cardio - cannot win ffs !


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Just did cardio tonight ...too much of it as well, was full of beans for some reason
> 
> oh and did abs as well - they were still hurting from Sunday
> 
> Is my stomach going to tighten up ? Bl00dy children - wreck your body and spend your money pmsl! Seriously though I am beginning to worry now ...*this is why I still kill the cardio* - cannot win ffs !


and your gains................... :whistling:

Just saying


----------



## Jem

I knoooooooooooooow tel this is the feckin problem -just discussed it at the gym tonight....

Also I have put on about 5lbs over the last 6 weeks and I knooooow I should ignore the scales & I have been told I look leaner & I dont actually feel bigger but ....you know...

IT'S HARD to find the balance

I am struggling I'll admit it

I'm not doing high intensity anymore - just session goes on a bit toooo long


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I knoooooooooooooow tel this is the feckin problem -just discussed it at the gym tonight....
> 
> *
> Also I have put on about 5lbs over the last 6* weeks and I knooooow I should ignore the scales & I have been told *I look leaner* & I dont actually feel bigger but ....you know...
> 
> IT'S HARD to find the balance
> 
> I am struggling I'll admit it
> 
> I'm not doing high intensity anymore - just session goes on a bit toooo long


Hmm, you should keep doing what somebody suggested then, wtf have you changed

things around:confused1:

Oh sorry, the extra weight and muscle is because you eat more protein now:whistling:


----------



## Jem

sorry don't understand -can I have that in English now please Tel ?


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> hmmm my biceps were really strong this week actually - got well pumped too
> 
> I kept popping the weight higher and higher & was still getting the high reps out - training partner was well shocked
> 
> *
> Not sure what is happening *
> 
> *
> Think it might be due to eating more protein* -could it really be that simple:confused1:  Not complaining anyway, just gonna keep munching !


Perhaps because you've trained differently the last few weeks, your body is

now growing muscle and losing fat at the same time, kinda like I said it would

but your not sure what is happening:confused1:

Comprende

Its because you've been training consistently and now you seem to be going back

to training stuff whenever again, can't understand why:confused1:

Its called sarcasm


----------



## Jem

I have not gone back to training stuff whenever at all - been sticking to the same routine.

The only thing I did differently was to do some extra stuff on legs as I missed it last week & wack some extra cardio in tonight 

I did not log everything because I got p!ssed off and disappeared for a few days

Still doing the same thing and have upped the protein too

You don't understand me do you ? I just panic when the weight goes up on the scales....


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I have not gone back to training stuff whenever at all - been sticking to the same routine.
> 
> The only thing I did differently was to do some extra stuff on legs as I missed it last week & wack some extra cardio in tonight
> 
> I did not log everything because I got p!ssed off and disappeared for a few days
> 
> Still doing the same thing and have upped the protein too
> 
> You don't understand me do you ? I just panic when the weight goes up on the scales....


 Understand a woman, yeah right:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

At least you can get to a bloody gym! Roll on friday . .


----------



## Jem

where are you Beks ? working away ?


----------



## rodrigo

got a great workout today jem hun :thumb: deads are creepin back up since started the 5x5 strength on em but feel like i got punched in the kidneys when i sit down :cursing:


----------



## Jem

you have to suffer for your art roddas !


----------



## rodrigo

Jem said:


> you have to suffer for your art roddas !


 you are so right thers no easy way out on the deads:lol: biceps got 5 sets of 15 reps that should shock the sh!t outta them, protein is increased so lets see what happens


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> I knoooooooooooooow tel this is the feckin problem -just discussed it at the gym tonight....
> 
> Also I have put on about 5lbs over the last 6 weeks and I knooooow I should ignore the scales & I have been told I look leaner & I dont actually feel bigger but ....you know...
> 
> IT'S HARD to find the balance
> 
> I am struggling I'll admit it
> 
> I'm not doing high intensity anymore - just session goes on a bit toooo long


Jem your just putting on muscle hun..

Ive kept my diet clean for the last 2 months and put on 5lb but lost 2" off my waste.

Muscle is heavier than fat...

I dont know how recent them pics are of you quads but youve gained alot of muscle there!! they look great so keep doing what your doing... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Yeah i'm stuck at Heathrow till tomorrow afternoon. No gym in this crap hotel!


----------



## Jem

Nice one Roddas - do enjoy it !

J, my little chicken - you say all the right stuff - :wub: :wub:

Beks -that is sh!t - hope you have a plentiful supply of books to read then ? hate hotels myself nevermind without a gym or pool at the very least :confused1: :wacko: :confused1:

spacebar is knackered- I am bashing the life out of the thing currently

think there may be a random piece of food stuck under it :ban:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Nice one Roddas - do enjoy it !
> 
> J, my little chicken - you say all the right stuff - :wub: :wub:
> 
> Beks -that is sh!t - hope you have a plentiful supply of books to read then ? hate hotels myself nevermind without a gym or pool at the very least :confused1: :wacko: :confused1:
> 
> spacebar is knackered- *I am bashing the life out of the thing* currently
> 
> think there may be a random piece of food stuck under it :ban:


What about the space bar though:lol:


----------



## MissBC

FLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY HI.....

VROOM VROOM VROOM VROOM VROOM VROOM VROOM VROOM VROOM VROOM


----------



## Jem

Hi Bri - get you and your revs :thumbup1:

wowzers-just saw the new avi - hot tottie x


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> What about the space bar though:lol:


pmsl - there is nothing I can do about that

For everything else - there are rechargeables :tongue:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> pmsl - there is nothing I can do about that
> 
> *For everything else - there are rechargeables* :tongue:


----------



## rodrigo

hey weeman thats a pussy you carry around everywhere :lol: hornfest


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


>


Bri, you're going to put me off cats for life with those creepy pics  where the hell do you get them from :confused1:

I am locking the kitty out of my room tonight :lol: :lol: :lol: swear he looks at me funny sometimes :confused1:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> Hi Bri - get you and your revs :thumbup1:
> 
> wowzers-just saw the new avi - hot tottie x


heheheh vroom :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Va Va Voom even darling - arms look nice and hard

Not mentioning the boobs [not that I'm jealous or anything you understand :cursing: :lol: :lol:]

erm are you on incline treadmill though ? :confused1:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> Va Va Voom even darling - arms look nice and hard
> 
> Not mentioning the boobs [not that I'm jealous or anything you understand :cursing: :lol: :lol:]
> 
> erm are you on incline treadmill though ? :confused1:


arms and everything are getting there... finally :bounce:

hahaha tried to straighten pic it but it cuts my head off then lol, was just taken on that angle for some reason lol... good old camera phones


----------



## Jem

Aye all the hard work is deffo paying off!

loving the top - can you pm details unless it's from feckin New Zealand of course


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> Aye all the hard work is deffo paying off!
> 
> loving the top - can you pm details unless it's from feckin New Zealand of course


nope got it here babe

il pm u xx


----------



## Jem

ahem....*toe tapping*...Jem needs a new top....


----------



## Jay.32

Morning wifey lol...

You going for some retail therapy???


----------



## Beklet

I need a new everything. Top, legs, face etc . . . At least at some point this week i get a haircut lol. Home tonight, gym tomorrow Hurrah!


----------



## Jem

:blush: Morning ! 

Hmmm I have painting to do so shouldn't really oooh yeah and tons of work but it's Thursday so the weekend really :whistling: shame to start anything now ....

Online shopping, painting the hall, gym then dinner and I'm a Celeb ....that's my day sorted ! How about you chicken :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

any training in this journel hmmmmm???? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Morning Jem hope your well and training,life is going well for you hunny:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Morning Ry - thanks for popping in - yes had a few days off the internet pmsl so I did not log the training but safe to say it is still going on !

Still got shoulders, chest and arms to cover this week :thumb:

Cheeky Monkey - as if I'd not train, drive me nuts that would :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Im off work so Just finished watching Jeremy Kyle:lol: Now eating 100g oats and 11 eggs yuk. then when thats digested off to the gym. I was planning to plaster the kids bedroom today but I just dont feel like doing anything now lol.


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Morning Ry - thanks for popping in - yes had a few days off the internet pmsl so I did not log the training but safe to say it is still going on !
> 
> Still got shoulders, chest and arms to cover this week :thumb:
> 
> Cheeky Monkey - as if I'd not train, drive me nuts that would :whistling:


lol well this is my week of training like a madman after working more hours then i thought was possible for the last 2 months, damn coach driving and london traffic plus no decent training equaled one seriously depressed,emotional,phsycotic Ryoken :lol: :lol: :lol:

everythings cool now though so just catching up with everyone and everything:bounce:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Im off work so Just finished watching Jeremy Kyle:lol: Now eating 100g oats and 11 eggs yuk. then when thats digested off to the gym. I was planning to plaster the kids bedroom today but I just dont feel like doing anything now lol.


JK is still on ! I just put the tv on

Oh I have eggnation today thank fook - sick of eggs :lol: still dont like the texture of the liquid whites though :confused1:

Get plastering baby :thumb: Tell you what if I get off my ass and paint the hall then you have to plaster:whistling:

Special treat from Lucy if you do it [perhaps] :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Got to be worth it ? If I thought I was getting carnal treats for DIY I'd be painting right now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> lol well this is my week of training like a madman after working more hours then i thought was possible for the last 2 months, damn coach driving and london traffic plus no decent training equaled one seriously depressed,emotional,phsycotic Ryoken :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> everythings cool now though so just catching up with everyone and everything:bounce:


haha the novelty has most deffo worn off then Ry !

It's all quiet on here at the moment I think

I'm getting things done in the real world while it's dead :lol:

Nice to have you back anyway


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> haha the novelty has most deffo worn off then Ry !
> 
> It's all quiet on here at the moment I think
> 
> I'm getting things done in the real world while it's dead :lol:
> 
> Nice to have you back anyway


getting things done in the real world??? you mean this isnt the real world -- next your gonna tell me that the stars column in my heat magazine aint real:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

ffs i just found out in another thread santa aint real now this:lol: :lol:

glad you missed me though makes me feel all special i think:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Santa won't be bringing me anything this year :confused1: miserable old f*cker

Ry yes you were missed - so much so that I got myself a cyber hubby in your absence  

Better than the real thing so far methinks :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> JK is still on ! I just put the tv on
> 
> Oh I have eggnation today thank fook - sick of eggs :lol: still dont like the texture of the liquid whites though :confused1:
> 
> Get plastering baby :thumb: Tell you what if I get off my ass and paint the hall then you have to plaster:whistling:
> 
> Special treat from Lucy if you do it [perhaps] :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Got to be worth it ? If I thought I was getting carnal treats for DIY I'd be painting right now :lol: :lol: :lol:


If I thought I was getting special rewards, It would be fckin done by now:lol:

Make sure you get the paint on the walls!! and all over you:lol:

I cant just see you in your overalls:tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Ry we already walked down the ukm isle mate...

I cant wait for the honeymoon lol


----------



## ryoken

Jay.32 said:


> Ry we already walked down the ukm isle mate...
> 
> I cant wait for the honeymoon lol


damn i go away for a bit and this happens:lol: :lol: :lol:

could of at least sent me an invite so i could have blubbered into my favourite pink pocadot hanky ffs:tongue:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> If I thought I was getting special rewards, It would be fckin done by now:lol:
> 
> Make sure you get the paint on the walls!! and all over you:lol:
> 
> I cant just see you in your overalls:tongue:


pmsl J, you got me down to a T !

I get it EVERYWHERE :lol: :lol: :lol: I use a roller and have music blasting so I just dance and roll baby yeah :rockon:

Erm shouldn't you be at the gym by now ...

And...you will get your rewards - she is just keeping it a surprise  we have to play it cool but she will be most happy with you ...



Jay.32 said:


> Ry we already walked down the ukm isle mate...
> 
> I cant wait for the honeymoon lol


Ohhhh me neither 



ryoken said:


> damn i go away for a bit and this happens:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> could of at least sent me an invite so i could have blubbered into my favourite pink pocadot hanky ffs:tongue:


it was very sudden Ry :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: you can still send presents though :innocent:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> pmsl J, you got me down to a T !
> 
> I get it EVERYWHERE :lol: :lol: :lol: I use a roller and have music blasting so I just dance and roll baby yeah :rockon:
> 
> Erm shouldn't you be at the gym by now ...
> 
> And...you will get your rewards - she is just keeping it a surprise  we have to play it cool but she will be most happy with you ...
> 
> Ohhhh me neither
> 
> it was very sudden Ry :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: *you can still send presents though* :innocent:


still after that pony girl outfit then i see:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

fpmsl ooh yeah - seems like a world away Ry, post it again - that was well funny !


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> fpmsl ooh yeah - seems like a world away Ry, post it again - that was well funny !


well this was the original idea but thats just the boots --i wanted the whole thing lol


----------



## Jem

reckon I could wear them on stage pmsl - they are something else aren't they ...

Well, just went to the shed where I stored the paint in order to start painting the hall. The end of the key snapped off in my hand [so feckin strong me lol] as I was trying to turn it so now I cannot get in there ! which means no painting [again] ffs !

sooo not doing any work - checked emails and it's quiet

I have a deadline - but I will worry about that on Monday ...

going on sunbed and then gym

then making Thomas' tattie and mince for tea [yum]


----------



## Jay.32

Thought I better do plastering first! coz I got shoulders today and after that theres no chance I would be able to plaster. Will go gym tonight instead..

Cant believe you accidently on purpose snapped the key in the door:lol:

tut tut....


----------



## Jem

Good point :laugh: so it's done ? fibber....?

A friend just popped round with a lock for my bike [because my ex is a fookwit and I just discovered that he left it unsecured in the shed]...and I got him to open the other shed [which I thought the paint was stored in ...] - he got the pliers on the key & lo and behold...no paint :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

I have no idea where it's gone

mahoosive plastic tub of wickes paint .... still looking and will not be starting it before gym session now ...


----------



## Jay.32

I bet youve come up with some belters to pull a sicky off work:lol:

Now look babe we've only been married a day so I want no lies between us:laugh: stop hiding the paint from yourself he he.

I just plastered 1 small wall having dinner now, chicken, potato, green beans.


----------



## Jem

Dont need to Johnny, I work from home! I'm not lying honest, I suspect it might be in the kitchen although I have not checked yet .... 

I just did my shoulders & some cardio at the gym and met Liz while I was there. Now,this woman is seriously hardcore - gotta love her workouts -unless you're on the end of them

Anyway she was circling like a shark :confused1:waiting to 'spot' me - this is what she calls it anyway - I call it torture

She has clattered my shoulders good and proper :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Couple of the men were p!ssing themselves laughing and asked if I was having fun :cursing:

Had to thank her because it's probably what i need - the men don't push me like she did :tongue:

I am hurting already - Bless her :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Its good to have someone push you to the limits... we all get lazy when training on our own..


----------



## Jem

It IS in the kitchen - shame my shoulders are knackered now eh:whistling:

she certainly did that - I was nearly crying


----------



## Jay.32

no pain no gain hun...

want a massarge


----------



## Jem

whenever you're ready!


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> whenever you're ready!


Just charging my sat-nav whats the post code:lol:

Hang on a minute I know your game jemmy baby, your just trying to get me down there to do your painting:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Sh!t foiled again ... :whistling: :lol:

If you have an SDS drill bring that as well - I need the new mirror putting up in the living room and a picture above the bed :innocent: :thumb: :innocent:

Do all that and you can have a massage:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Fck this m5 is busy!! beep beep get out of my way Ive got some drilling to do in brum!!


----------



## Jem

FPMSL


----------



## Jay.32

:wink:


----------



## clairey.h

yooohooo just saying hello before I raid the medicine cabinet.....lol

hows the training going


----------



## Jem

sent you a pm - read and reply s'il vous plait chiqatita


----------



## Beklet

ryoken said:


> well this was the original idea but thats just the boots --i wanted the whole thing lol


You laugh but my mates ex -flatmate was a pony girl for a bit....after that she became the pony girls' 'trainer' - bit of a dominatrix she was lol!!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

FPMSL did she have those booties then ?

I have done the whip and pvc thing for an ex - he was well into it

After a while I got p!ssed off with it all though and just wanted to snuggle up in my pjs so I sacked him

Am I going to delete this post ? ....probably


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> FPMSL did she have those booties then ?
> 
> I have done the whip and pvc thing for an ex - he was well into it
> 
> After a while I got p!ssed off with it all though and just wanted to snuggle up in my pjs so I sacked him
> 
> Am I going to delete this post ? ....probably


why would you want to delete.....oh you cant now can you  

and on that note......


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> FPMSL did she have those booties then ?
> 
> I have done the whip and pvc thing for an ex - he was well into it
> 
> After a while I got p!ssed off with it all though and just wanted to snuggle up in my pjs so I sacked him
> 
> Am I going to delete this post ? ....probably


I believe she may have had something similar - definitely had the plumes and stuff - she was on telly years ago - probably the Word or something else on CHannel 4 but I can't find it on Youtube - it's a good 15 years ago though...


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> FPMSL did she have those booties then ?
> 
> I have done the whip and pvc thing for an ex - he was well into it
> 
> After a while I got p!ssed off with it all though and just wanted to snuggle up in my pjs so I sacked him
> 
> Am I going to delete this post ? ....probably


Stop it wifey:whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

FPMSL see how bad you two are - I was gonna go back and say dont quote me ....

Haha Beks that's well funny - different strokes and all that:thumb:

Back home tomorrow then and back to the gym? :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Stop it wifey:whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


and there's another one quoting it :laugh::laugh:

Never mention this outside my journal hubby 

Oh well, you know, needs must and I do aim to please occasionally


----------



## Jay.32

wifey, will you stop causing a disturbance in my pants:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

it's me job ...tough but someone has to do it ....


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> it's me job ...tough but someone has to do it ....


 :lol: :lol::lol:YOU ARE AS MAD AS TEN STARVING BEARS:lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

I know....


----------



## Jem

*Ok momentous news -for me anyway * :thumb:

Have enlisted the services of one PScarb to prep me for the Nabba Midlands show on May 9th next year

A little christmas present to myself :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

No first timers show in Bedford for me ....just watching woohoo & a p!ss up with claire and rob then :tongue:


----------



## rodrigo

them ten bears still wolfin down the protein hun:lol: my head has been bustin all day :cursing: the baby boy had me up from4am with his soakin nappy:cursing: then went xmas shoppin with the wifey poos STRESS LEVELS HIGH


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> *Ok momentous news -for me anyway * :thumb:
> 
> Have enlisted the services of one PScarb to prep me for the Nabba Midlands show on May 9th next year


smart move hun, you'll do well:thumbyou better or i'll spank you:whistling


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> *Ok momentous news -for me anyway * :thumb:
> 
> Have enlisted the services of one PScarb to prep me for the Nabba Midlands show on May 9th next year
> 
> A little christmas present to myself :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> No first timers show in Bedford for me ....just watching woohoo & a p!ss up with claire and rob then :tongue:


 Nice 1 hun you will be rocking the stage now then!!!

No divorcing me mind:confused1:


----------



## leafman

Just been checking your profile pics hun looking really good, glad things are comin on nicly :thumbup1: Will be back to add some smart funny comment when im not in lots of pain :lol: Speak soon x


----------



## Jem

Haha scary stuff !

Spanks and divorce topics and I have not even started yet :thumbup1:

You do realise this journal will become a serious place now don't you 

Smut ban :laugh: [yeah right]

Thanks K -take care of yourself chicken ! Pm me if you need anything bruv x


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> *Ok momentous news -for me anyway * :thumb:
> 
> Have enlisted the services of one PScarb to prep me for the Nabba Midlands show on May 9th next year
> 
> A little christmas present to myself :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> No first timers show in Bedford for me ....just watching woohoo & a p!ss up with *claire and rob then* :tongue:


Well, I know where I'm not wanted... :crying:


----------



## Jem

I want you on the stage bimbo !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I want you on the stage bimbo !


Pfft only if they do a 'before' class.... :lol:

And even so, I'd want to be at the p1ss up afterwards..... 

Tho the contest is in Leighton Buzzard, the Bedford one is in June....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Pfft only if they do a 'before' class.... :lol:
> 
> And even so, I'd want to be at the p1ss up afterwards.....
> 
> Tho the contest is in Leighton Buzzard, the Bedford one is in June....


 :lol: :lol: stop it ! ...

That's sorted then - a night on the toon in Bedford :whistling: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Oh well 2 nights then ...

You could do the Bedford show - what are the classes for that?

Sure I'll find Leighton Buzzard somehow :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: stop it ! ...
> 
> That's sorted then - a night on the toon in Bedford :whistling: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Oh well 2 nights then ...
> 
> You could do the Bedford show - what are the classes for that?
> 
> Sure I'll find Leighton Buzzard somehow :lol:


 Im comming mind. :rockon:


----------



## Jem

It's ok, Parker - you're driving hun


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: stop it ! ...
> 
> That's sorted then - a night on the toon in Bedford :whistling: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Oh well 2 nights then ...
> 
> You could do the Bedford show - what are the classes for that?
> 
> Sure I'll find Leighton Buzzard somehow :lol:


Bedford is UKBFF so Bodyfitness and Physique......

Leighton Buzzard isn't too far from Bedford - 17 miles or so.....

For ANY show I have 3 stone plus to lose........closer to 4 I suspect :crying:


----------



## Jem

Still got plenty of time Beks !


----------



## 3752

Beklet said:


> For ANY show I have 3 stone plus to lose........closer to 4 I suspect :crying:


anything is possible BritBB dropped 84lbs in 16 weeks this year......all you need is the desire to succeed....

enjoy crimbo Jem as you wish you had come the end of Jan...... :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Jem thats amazing news your gonna compete next year- I will defo come and cheer you on...great news!!...really proud of you...and after such a **** time personally.. :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Joshua

Jem said:


> *Ok momentous news -for me anyway * :thumb:
> 
> Have enlisted the services of one PScarb to prep me for the Nabba Midlands show on May 9th next year
> 
> A little christmas present to myself :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> No first timers show in Bedford for me ....just watching woohoo & a p!ss up with claire and rob then :tongue:


This is great news E!

I can't wait to see the transformation babes! :bounce:

All the best,

J


----------



## Beklet

Pscarb said:


> anything is possible BritBB dropped 84lbs in 16 weeks this year......all you need is the desire to succeed....
> 
> enjoy crimbo Jem as you wish you had come the end of Jan...... :thumb:


True enough - was an impressive transformation too 

Will have to shift this bloody cold as well - ugh!

Ha ha yeah Jem better start thinking of imaginative ways to spice up chicken and turkey about now.....:cool:


----------



## Kate1976

Hey lady - great news about the NABBA show...go for it!!

You're gonna look awesome...where is the show?

I feel your pain about the protein - I have upped my intake substantially now and I feel like a right fat fecker 

Still training for the first timers show....but might try the UKBFF one in June if all goes to plan 

Hope you're well and keep on cramming in the protein!!


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> anything is possible BritBB dropped 84lbs in 16 weeks this year......all you need is the desire to succeed....
> 
> enjoy crimbo Jem as you wish you had come the end of Jan...... :thumb:


 :blink:  :scared:

*Masochistic or what ? * 

*How much weight do you reckon I can pile on with Ferrero Rochers over the xmas period * :whistling:

:clap: *:clap:* :clap:

*Only joking * :confused1:



Pelayo said:


> Jem thats amazing news your gonna compete next year- I will defo come and cheer you on...great news!!...really proud of you...and after such a **** time personally.. :thumb: :thumb :


*Fanks chicken ....running round on a stage in skimpys - who wouldn't want to do it? *  **  



Joshua said:


> This is great news E!
> 
> I can't wait to see the transformation babes! :bounce:
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


*Cheers J erm neither can I *  

*hard work though all that dieting malarky * :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> True enough - was an impressive transformation too
> 
> *Bl00dy massive amount * :confused1: * 86lbs I must have read that wrong * :confused1: * -that's over 6 stone * :confused1:
> 
> Will have to shift this bloody cold as well - ugh!
> 
> *well I think it might be gone by then*
> 
> Ha ha yeah Jem better start thinking of imaginative ways to spice up chicken and turkey about now.....:cool:


  *don't - that's the worst thing -I hate the food as it is ffs:cursing:*

*Just have to hold my nose, think of England and swallow. Done that before* :innocent:



Kate1976 said:


> Hey lady - great news about the NABBA show...go for it!!
> 
> You're gonna look awesome...where is the show?
> 
> *It's in Dudley just outside Birmingham on 9th May*
> 
> I feel your pain about the protein - I have upped my intake substantially now and I feel like a right fat fecker
> 
> *Aye s'not normal to eat so much *  * oh well - will be worth it *
> 
> Still training for the first timers show....but might try the UKBFF one in June if all goes to plan
> 
> Hope you're well and keep on cramming in the protein!!


Thanks Kate -all is good in the hood

Having a cheat meal at Franky and Bennies tonight with a gal pal -should be good to catch up -she is driving so I maaaaaay have a wine too :tongue: prob not though

I'm like a box of Pringles - once I pop, I cant stop :cool2:


----------



## 3752

Beklet said:


> Ha ha yeah Jem better start thinking of imaginative ways to spice up chicken and turkey about now.....:cool:


eating plain chicken is old school there is no need to eat anything plain....... :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Ohh me too - cheat meal at the local pub with a mate  I'm staying at hers, so i can few a few cheeky vodka, lime and sodas coming on!

No worries - we'll just train harder the following day right!

Have a good evening hun x


----------



## ElfinTan

Mr.S. will have you looking the Bogs Dollox:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Swollen and hairy :confused1:

:lol:

Well that's the plan ......


----------



## Beklet

Easiest thing to make chicken less boring is go to Costco, buy a catering size tub of spices (Cajun and fajita are my faves), coat chicken in said spices and grill...... :thumb:

I'm not sure how to deal with fish as much, I'm boring and go for lemon juice and black pepper......

Chicken omelettes are good :tongue:

Tuna curry sounds vile but was a student staple and quite tasty (onion, mushroom, pepper, tomatoes/puree, tuna and curry powder) - probably not with the half pound of cheese I used to put on it though!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

thanks Beks -all sounds very grim to me .... :confused1:

Had cheat meal last night

New York Chicken

One fillet with cheese on top and BBQ sauce

2 [wtf tight asses:confused1:] onion rings

chips

coleslaw

corn on the cob [a feckin 1/2]

Sure the meals used to be bigger :lol: :lol: :lol: fattyjem 

I ate it all....had just done 90 mins cardio at the gym though:thumbup1:

and I had 2 glasses of champers while waiting for the cab and then 3 cosmopolitans waiting for the food :beer:

Was a bit tiddly when I got home, but was in for 11 :tongue: & refrained from going back out of the door which was the initial plan :innocent:

Today is arms with 'the lovely one' ...he will be sacked shortly when I find out what the new boss in town wants me to do :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Ak_88

90 minutes cardio this early? You nutjob :lol:

Glad the buff avi is back too :thumb:


----------



## 3752

simplest way.......

get a pan coat the bottom of the pan with Worcester sauce, spices, carb fee Bar-B-Q sauce then place the chicken breasts in the pan then cover the chicken with water.....

place on medium/low heat for 30-45minutes....result is tender flavoured chicken...


----------



## Beklet

Pscarb said:


> simplest way.......
> 
> get a pan coat the bottom of the pan with Worcester sauce, spices, carb fee Bar-B-Q sauce then place the chicken breasts in the pan then cover the chicken with water.....
> 
> place on medium/low heat for 30-45minutes....result is tender flavoured chicken...


Mmm nice........

Where do you get carb free BBQ sauce though?


----------



## 3752

http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/sauces/wf-bbq-sauce-original


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> *Ok momentous news -for me anyway * :thumb:
> 
> *Have enlisted the services of one PScarb to prep me for the Nabba Midlands show on May 9th next year*
> 
> A little christmas present to myself :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> No first timers show in Bedford for me ....just watching woohoo & a p!ss up with claire and rob then :tongue:


Fantastic news Jem :thumbup1: I don't post in hardly any journals but I do read. You have something to aim for now, you go girl!


----------



## Jay.32

Pscarb said:


> simplest way.......
> 
> get a pan coat the bottom of the pan with Worcester sauce, spices, carb fee Bar-B-Q sauce then place the chicken breasts in the pan then cover the chicken with water.....
> 
> place on medium/low heat for 30-45minutes....result is tender flavoured chicken...


 mmmmmmmm will be trying this:thumbup1:


----------



## stephy

ohhh competing! im looking forward to following your journey


----------



## Beklet

Pscarb said:


> http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/sauces/wf-bbq-sauce-original


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

They do a spicy one too! Yum......... :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Ak_88 said:


> 90 minutes cardio this early? You nutjob :lol:
> 
> Glad the buff avi is back too :thumb:


Noooo yesterday before I went out loony -gym at 9 on Saturday not happening 



Pscarb said:


> simplest way.......
> 
> get a pan coat the bottom of the pan with Worcester sauce, spices, carb fee Bar-B-Q sauce then place the chicken breasts in the pan then cover the chicken with water.....
> 
> place on medium/low heat for 30-45minutes....result is tender flavoured chicken...


sounds good - ordering that sauce shortly :thumbup1:



Linny said:


> Fantastic news Jem :thumbup1: I don't post in hardly any journals but I do read. You have something to aim for now, you go girl!


Thanks Lin - intend to:cool:


----------



## Jem

God - what is with the unsolicited advice from people these days ? :confused1:

I just got ripped to shreds in the gym by this rough couple [was too scared to tell them to bugger off and besides I could not get a word in edgeways...]

went upstairs to do cardio after doing my arms and they both launched a verbal attack on my ass :whistling:

Basically they told me to stop training my quads because they are too big and to sort out my hams and glutes saying there is no point looking great from the front and then turning round having a massive ass :cursing:

I mean in a way they are right - my hams are ok and my ass is quite firm but of course they could be better. Point is, I didnt ask their advice and they went on for ages and ages repeating the same things over and over.

I just nodded lots and smiled even when she grabbed my ass :whistling:

Sooo I have been ordered to stop squatting and start sumo squats, plie squats with d/bell and lunges .... that's me told:confused1:

They told me they were being objective - I felt like crying - it did not feel very objective to me 

This is what happens when I train alone ...


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> God - what is with the unsolicited advice from people these days ? :confused1:
> 
> I just got ripped to shreds in the gym by this rough couple [was too scared to tell them to bugger off and besides I could not get a word in edgeways...]
> 
> went upstairs to do cardio after doing my arms and they both launched a verbal attack on my ass :whistling:
> 
> Basically they told me to stop training my quads because they are too big and to sort out my hams and glutes saying there is no point looking great from the front and then turning round having a massive ass :cursing:
> 
> I mean in a way they are right - my hams are ok and my ass is quite firm but of course they could be better. Point is, I didnt ask their advice and they went on for ages and ages repeating the same things over and over.
> 
> I just nodded lots and smiled even when she grabbed my ass :whistling:
> 
> Sooo I have been ordered to stop squatting and start sumo squats, plie squats with d/bell and lunges .... that's me told:confused1:
> 
> They told me they were being objective - I felt like crying - it did not feel very objective to me
> 
> This is what happens when I train alone ...


Bloody hell, what IS it with your gym? FFS. I want to come and train there, I'll kick their bloody ****s!! No-one has EVER made any comments like that to me, and they'd be tld where to go if they did!! I don't pretend to know everything, but it's none of their damn business! :cursing: :cursing:

I'm sure grabbing your backside is a form of assault and therefore you are perfectly justified in giving her a good bop on the nose!!!

Did they look like they trained?

Anyhow, tell them you have a trainer, and as you've seen the results he's had with other people, you trust him as he knows exactly what he's doing.

I hate people who interfere.

Lunges are bastards on the knees, and back squats work the glutes anyway.........ffs...


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Bloody hell, what IS it with your gym? FFS. I want to come and train there, I'll kick their bloody ****s!! No-one has EVER made any comments like that to me, and they'd be tld where to go if they did!! I don't pretend to know everything, but it's none of their damn business! :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I'm sure grabbing your backside is a form of assault and therefore you are perfectly justified in giving her a good bop on the nose!!!
> 
> Did they look like they trained?
> 
> Anyhow, tell them you have a trainer, and as you've seen the results he's had with other people, you trust him as he knows exactly what he's doing.
> 
> I hate people who interfere.
> 
> Lunges are bastards on the knees, and back squats work the glutes anyway.........ffs...


Beks they are well rough :blink: you should hear how she screams when she is training :whistling: . I know her, I don't know him and I don't want to either ...I just did not want to even go into it with her because she would ask loads of questions. I have not told anyone in the gym that I am competing because it's bad enough as it is ffs :cursing:

I have to try and avoid them - every time I am on my own she is there...at my side.

I don't even think she likes me ...in fact, I think she hates my guts :confused1:


----------



## Jem

*Food today *

2 scoops protein shake with water & eggnation whites

3 slices granary with diabetic jam

2 scoops protein shake with water & eggnation whites

chicken fillet with bbq sauce and 2 slices granary bread

1 QNT shake 53g protein and grapes

will have quark or cottage cheese before bed

Not much real food in there but was running about all day !


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> God - what is with the unsolicited advice from people these days ? :confused1:
> 
> I just got ripped to shreds in the gym by this rough couple [was too scared to tell them to bugger off and besides I could not get a word in edgeways...]
> 
> went upstairs to do cardio after doing my arms and they both launched a verbal attack on my ass :whistling:
> 
> Basically they told me to stop training my quads because they are too big and to sort out my hams and glutes saying there is no point looking great from the front and then turning round having a massive ass :cursing:
> 
> I mean in a way they are right - my hams are ok and my ass is quite firm but of course they could be better. Point is, I didnt ask their advice and they went on for ages and ages repeating the same things over and over.
> 
> I just nodded lots and smiled even when she grabbed my ass :whistling:
> 
> Sooo I have been ordered to stop squatting and start sumo squats, plie squats with d/bell and lunges .... that's me told:confused1:
> 
> They told me they were being objective - I felt like crying - it did not feel very objective to me
> 
> This is what happens when I train alone ...


everyone has an opinion Jem....i am sure if i looked at her objectively i could ripp her to bits.....

the only person you need to listen to is me i will let you know what needs training and what does not babe....do not let these chavs bother you i am sure they will be eating there words come May time...if not before


----------



## Jem

*Training *

*Tris*

Tricep Machine Dips

40kg [20 each arm] - 2 x 12

50kg [25 each arm] - 1 x 8; 1 x 6 [extra 5 makes a biiig difference]

Rope Pulldowns

10kg - 1 x 12

15kg - 2 x 6

Overhead Pulldowns with straight bar

20kg - 3 x 10

*Bi's *

BBell Curls

10kg - 3 x 12

15kg - 2 x 8 then some half reps

10kg dbell hammer curls

alternating arms - 2 x 10's

Preacher Curl Machine

10kg - 3 x 8

That same woman also told me not to bother training arms because they get worked along with everything else ....


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> everyone has an opinion Jem....i am sure if i looked at her objectively i could ripp her to bits.....
> 
> the only person you need to listen to is me i will let you know what needs training and what does not babe....do not let these chavs bother you i am sure they will be eating there words come May time...if not before


  Thanks Paul - yes you could quite easily ! I just have to try and avoid them :confused1: she is very scary & smells of garlic


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> God - what is with the unsolicited advice from people these days ? :confused1:
> 
> I just got ripped to shreds in the gym by this rough couple [was too scared to tell them to bugger off and besides I could not get a word in edgeways...]
> 
> went upstairs to do cardio after doing my arms and they both launched a verbal attack on my ass :whistling:
> 
> Basically they told me to stop training my quads because they are too big and to sort out my hams and glutes saying there is no point looking great from the front and then turning round having a massive ass :cursing:
> 
> I mean in a way they are right - my hams are ok and my ass is quite firm but of course they could be better. Point is, I didnt ask their advice and they went on for ages and ages repeating the same things over and over.
> 
> I just nodded lots and smiled even when she grabbed my ass :whistling:
> 
> Sooo I have been ordered to stop squatting and start sumo squats, plie squats with d/bell and lunges .... that's me told:confused1:
> 
> They told me they were being objective - I felt like crying - it did not feel very objective to me
> 
> This is what happens when I train alone ...


How dare they talk about my wifes peach like that!!!!

Dont let me get my hands on em mind babe!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good compliments on them quads though... they is bigger than mine


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Beks they are well rough :blink: you should hear how she screams when she is training :whistling: . I know her, I don't know him and I don't want to either ...I just did not want to even go into it with her because she would ask loads of questions. I have not told anyone in the gym that I am competing because it's bad enough as it is ffs :cursing:
> 
> I have to try and avoid them - every time I am on my own she is there...at my side.
> 
> I don't even think she likes me ...in fact, I think she hates my guts :confused1:


Ugh.....I think this is one instance where tricep kickbacks are justified - particularly when she's standing behind you - you might even have sweaty hands and lose your grip.... :whistling:

OR you could always let off a particularly evil protein fart when she's about.... :devil2: :devil2:



Jem said:


> That same woman also told me not to bother training arms because they get worked along with everything else ....


And pray, what do her arms look like?

Right, I'm off to order some of that low carb sauce :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Thanks Janet - don't worry I know who the boss is 



Jay.32 said:


> How dare they talk about my wifes peach like that!!!!
> 
> Dont let me get my hands on em mind babe!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good compliments on them quads though... they is bigger than mine


 :lol: You make me laugh J - I think she would scare you too ... :whistling:



Beklet said:


> Ugh.....I think this is one instance where tricep kickbacks are justified - particularly when she's standing behind you - you might even have sweaty hands and lose your grip.... :whistling:
> 
> OR you could always let off a particularly evil protein fart when she's about.... :devil2: :devil2:
> 
> And pray, what do her arms look like?
> 
> Right, I'm off to order some of that low carb sauce :thumb:


:laugh: strategies !

I refuse to comment because I dont know who is reading this :confused1: I might get beaten up :whistling:

She could well do with improvement though ...


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> God - what is with the unsolicited advice from people these days ? :confused1:
> 
> I just got ripped to shreds in the gym by this rough couple [was too scared to tell them to bugger off and besides I could not get a word in edgeways...]
> 
> went upstairs to do cardio after doing my arms and they both launched a verbal attack on my ass :whistling:
> 
> Basically they told me to stop training my quads because they are too big and to sort out my hams and glutes saying there is no point looking great from the front and then turning round having a massive ass :cursing:
> 
> I mean in a way they are right - my hams are ok and my ass is quite firm but of course they could be better. Point is, I didnt ask their advice and they went on for ages and ages repeating the same things over and over.
> 
> I just nodded lots and smiled even when she grabbed my ass :whistling:
> 
> Sooo I have been ordered to stop squatting and start sumo squats, plie squats with d/bell and lunges .... that's me told:confused1:
> 
> They told me they were being objective - I felt like crying - it did not feel very objective to me
> 
> This is what happens when I train alone ...


i sent them:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

I knew it  can you take them away again please ?

Unfortunately she is a permanent fixture - her and her grunts :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

don't worry when my hand is fixed i'll come an start delibrately training like an ass so they say something,they i'll gobble them up, cookie monster style


----------



## Jem

sounds like a cunning plan  you can train with me and then we can both act like a couple of [email protected] :bounce: :bounce: Not hard for you but a tough acting job for me :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Jem when are you starting your prep??


----------



## Jem

erm start dieting 31st Jan  :blink: :scared: New Years Eve ...

Paul is going to provide help before then though to get me prepped for the prep 

What fun !

Looking forward to eating lots of chocolate at christmas - kids are ssooo not seeing their selection boxes this year :innocent:

Soooo what date is your show again J ?


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> erm start dieting 31st Jan  :blink: :scared: New Years Eve ...
> 
> Paul is going to provide help before then though to get me prepped for the prep
> 
> What fun !
> 
> Looking forward to eating lots of chocolate at christmas - kids are ssooo not seeing their selection boxes this year :innocent:
> 
> Soooo what date is your show again J ?


 31st December is new years eve babe.. :lol:

My show is the may 1st, Im going to be eating clean so if all goes well I will start prep in feb, but if condition is not that good will start in Jan.. looking forward to seeing my body transform now..

Cant wait to see your results when Pauls finished with you..

Bet your buzzing wit now babe?


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> 31st December is new years eve babe.. :lol:
> 
> My show is the may 1st, Im going to be eating clean so if all goes well I will start prep in feb, but if condition is not that good will start in Jan.. looking forward to seeing my body transform now..
> 
> Cant wait to see your results when Pauls finished with you..
> 
> Bet your buzzing wit now babe?


Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh yeah :laugh:  :laugh: hahaha - such a bint I am :tongue: Oh that's ok then :thumbup1: aaaaaages away !

Fook me, I'm daft - wonder how I get on in life sometimes

Today I got in the car and the doors locked and the hazards came on ....I turned the key in the ignition & the immobiliser alarm went off :confused1:

Tried to get out of the car but the doors were locked :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Had to call mate's fella [poor chap is a saint] & ask him what to do  

He said "pull the fookin pip up and get out"

....of course it worked but whilst I was having this conversation everyone was watching me sat in the car like a tit in a trance :cool2:

I'm such a plum ....


----------



## Jay.32

fpmsl!!!!! what you like:lol:

Last week me and lucy went to pick up a take away, she parked outside, I went in got the meal! when I came out I opened the car door sat in then realised I was in the wrong fcking car!! this women was looking at me like I was going to rob her:lol: it was the same car and same colour as lucys... :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> fpmsl!!!!! what you like:lol:
> 
> Last week me and lucy went to pick up a take away, she parked outside, I went in got the meal! when I came out I opened the car door sat in then realised I was in the wrong fcking car!! this women was looking at me like I was going to rob her:lol: it was the same car and same colour as lucys... :innocent:


you were trying to do a weeman weren't you :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bet Lucy was p!ssing herself at you, [email protected] 

I have done that too babe [not really surprising is it :whistling: ] - they never seem that bothered tbh, I would scream :cool2:

Oh  went to Homebase yesterday and had to go and chat to this random woman packing her car because this rasta man followed me through all the aisles going 'woot woo'   . When I paid he followed me outside as well :confused1: and I got scared and walked over to her saying "talk to me, just talk to me" :laugh: - she thought I was nuts as I was talking out the side of my mouth trying to explain but I just looked like a maniac 

I have victim/mug written all over me :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Not just me that's the nutter magnet then!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

better to be the magnet than the nutter methinks :wacko:


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> you were trying to do a weeman weren't you :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bet Lucy was p!ssing herself at you, [email protected]
> 
> I have done that too babe [not really surprising is it :whistling: ] - they never seem that bothered tbh, I would scream :cool2:
> 
> Oh  went to Homebase yesterday and had to go and chat to this random woman packing her car because this rasta man followed me through all the aisles going 'woot woo'   . When I paid he followed me outside as well :confused1: and I got scared and walked over to her saying "talk to me, just talk to me" :laugh: - she thought I was nuts as I was talking out the side of my mouth trying to explain but I just looked like a maniac
> 
> I have victim/mug written all over me :cursing:


I really am pi$$ing myself laughing at the thought of you talking through the side of your mouth:lol: you nutta.....


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> better to be the magnet than the nutter methinks :wacko:





Jay.32 said:


> I really am pi$$ing myself laughing at the thought of you talking through the side of your mouth:lol: you nutta.....


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes I thought that comment might come back to bite me on the ass:lol:

Aye well I am a mild nutter

He was full blown lunatic 

This morning people I have finished painting my bedroom or passion pad as zar called it [...no passion in it yet though:no:]

After changing the paint 3 times at Homebase [wherein I met the nutter rasta man:laugh:]...I plumped for a shade called 'apricot crush'

Now bear with me because that means it's peach :confused1: BUT the back wall [feature wall dahlings] is v expensive black wallpaper

Put them together with the new spotlights in the ceiling and it looks groovy baby :thumb:

New mirror from Next coming, new satin curtains & friend is arriving with drill tomorrow toput a mahoosive arty picture of lily's up [fink so...they're flowers anyhow:rolleyes:]

I was going to say I just need a man in there now but I won't because you get sh!tty comments from people about being a slaaaaaaaag when you make comments like that :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## skellan

Some people are strange??

If you are single whats wrong with wanting a bloke??


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Yes I thought that comment might come back to bite me on the ass:lol:
> 
> Aye well I am a mild nutter
> 
> He was full blown lunatic
> 
> This morning people I have finished painting my bedroom or passion pad as zar called it [...no passion in it yet though:no:]
> 
> After changing the paint 3 times at Homebase [wherein I met the nutter rasta man:laugh:]...I plumped for a shade called 'apricot crush'
> 
> Now bear with me because that means it's peach :confused1: BUT the back wall [feature wall dahlings] is v expensive black wallpaper
> 
> Put them together with the new spotlights in the ceiling and it looks groovy baby :thumb:
> 
> New mirror from Next coming, new satin curtains & friend is arriving with drill tomorrow toput a mahoosive arty picture of lily's up [fink so...they're flowers anyhow:rolleyes:]
> 
> I was going to say I just need a man in there now but I won't because you get sh!tty comments from people about being a slaaaaaaaag when you make comments like that :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:


I was about to say peach sounded gopping but with black, it's probably pretty nice - most things are - my own bedroom is green and black..... :thumb:

As for the slag thing, having a man (or two) does not make you a slag - it is only if you have unprotected sex with them, risk spreading disease and/or are sleeping with someone else's man to be a bitch to them that makes you a slag :lol:


----------



## Beklet

skellan said:


> Some people are strange??
> 
> If you are single whats wrong with wanting a bloke??


AH but you see she's just got rid of one, therefore she must become a born again virgin and never look at another man for at least 5 years, otherwise she will be branded a brazen hussy!!!   :lol:


----------



## skellan

Ah, I see! Well in that case she should lock herself in a very tall tower for the length of time you stated. That way she can avoid any mishaps by accidentally looking at a bloke.

Christ, people need to get over sh1t like that! Its not the 1920`s


----------



## Jem

FPMSL at you 2 !

ahem yes the only reason I thought peach was because when the ex last did the wallpaper in there he left the bit round the window

[he did the same in the feckin kitchen but let's not go there :cursing: :laugh:]

Anyway the previous folks had it peach and next to the black it looked really [surprisingly]nice so the original boring 'pebbles' colour I had bought was taken back and swapped [another 2 times but..moving on]

It does look nice and warm next to the black :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Lime green beks ? that looks nice when done properly [not when chavs do it though  ]

Re Men: - dont want a permanent fixture :whistling: [& fook Beks will tell you about 'the lovely one' in Powder Room ] and the current interest is not viable material to bring home....

People get the wrong idea on the internet as Beks says I am supposed to be chaste ...but it's ok for the blokes to chat about 'pussy' all the time

Can you imagine if we did that in gen convo :confused1: :confused1:

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> sounds like a cunning plan  you can train with me and then we can both act like a couple of [email protected] :bounce: :bounce: Not hard for you but a tough acting job for me :lol:


atleast i know how to get out of a car:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> atleast i know how to get out of a car:lol: :lol: :lol:


B*stardo :lol: :lol: :lol: flmao

wait till claire hears   last time I did something similar she kept my quote as a siggy for fookin ages and touted it about all over the forum ffs 

Oi you anyway - you havent grown locks lately have you :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

nope, just two little plaits at the front that look like antenna


----------



## Jem

Sorry I asked :ban: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hand better yet?

Missed chest this week

I did arms yesterday - think I should do chesty today [At least I know my tris are pre-fookin exhausted :laugh:]

or just leave it and do some cardio instead?

Arms are battered


----------



## rodrigo

afternooooooon jem no hangover for me good boy and im easy like sunday mornin , just two fooked hamstrings from lungin on fri:lol:


----------



## Jem

Lunges are banned from this journal roddas 

As is alcohol :confused1:

Especially cosmopolitans...but then I dont suppose you drink cocktails anyway but who knows... :bounce:


----------



## rodrigo

no jem cocktails dont float the boat its guiness and jackie d for afters, then comes the head like a bowlin ball :cursing:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

jem doesn't do lunges cos people watch her bum wiggle


----------



## Beklet

There are pics of my bedroom in one of my albums - not lime green though!


----------



## Jem

oooh I'm going to look I must have missed it ....


----------



## Jay.32

Jem can you have a look in my bedroom aswel:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Jem can you have a look in my bedroom aswel:whistling:


I thought we agreed mine was the best option


----------



## Jem

Back from the gym - just did cardio with my training partner - arms are killing and did not fancy doing anything else tbh

bike

incline treadmill

and 12 mins stepper

about 90 mins total

and then abs

*Diet *

2 scoops protein with eggnation whites and water

3 slices granary with diabetic jam

Porridge with flax, almonds and hermesetas - 1/2 milk, 1/2 water

Small serving pre work out - Stir fry chicken with mixed veggies, broccoli and roast sweet pots

PWO shake

Stir fry chicken with mixed veggies, broccoli and roast sweet pots

Might have quark before bed


----------



## Jay.32

hermesetas? what is this Jem


----------



## Jem

sweetener chicken! nowt spesh


----------



## Rob68

*rob swaggers in to jems journal singing*......... :whistling:

'with your hands between your thighs'..... :whistling:

 

alright stranger :thumb: ...quick nosey in here,looks like alls well in the world of 'mi lady of the brum'



x


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> *rob swaggers in to jems journal singing*......... :whistling:
> 
> 'with your hands between your thighs'..... :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> alright stranger :thumb: ...quick nosey in here,looks like alls well in the world of 'mi lady of the brum'
> 
> 
> 
> x


fpmsl :lol: :lol: I should not be your pal being as you deserted me for your scrounger of a mate 

Was it good ? and where the fook have you been? Have you read all my news then ? Missed ya x


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> fpmsl :lol: :lol: I should not be your pal being as you deserted me for your scrounger of a mate
> 
> Was it good ? and where the fook have you been? Have you read all my news then ? Missed ya x


 :lol: ...... you shouldnt be my pal?... reminds me of summat that...  :lol: .....

by the looks of it you were on your honeymoon night... :whistling: ... :lol:

yeah thanks a bunch for the invite... :tongue: :ban: ....:laugh:...

was really good to see them but the venue was not the best place to see them to be honest jem...but still had a really good laugh n sing along...

all good... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

x

pmsl...bits ive read so far

you got wed:cursing:

you locked yourself in the car:lol:

youve fcuked the shed lock up:lol:

youve had more gym stalkers:lol:

youve a thing for strange rastas:lol:

normal life resumed for you i see:laugh:

x


----------



## Rob68

oh sh1t forgot........ :lol: .... great news on the pscarb n show stuff..... :thumb:

you go for it kidda we all behind ya.... :thumb: :thumb :

x


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> ...... you shouldnt be my pal?... reminds me of summat that........
> 
> *Oh behave* :tongue: *well, you left me ...*
> 
> by the looks of it you were on your honeymoon night... :whistling: ... :lol:
> 
> *...so I got married*
> 
> *Not had the honeymoon yet though - he was booking a travel lodge ffs - when I have taught him proper standards then we can rethink the honeymoon* :thumbup1:
> 
> yeah thanks a bunch for the invite...
> 
> *a 3 some * :confused1: * you'll have to ask J about that -I'm cool with it* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> was really good to see them but the venue was not the best place to see them to be honest jem...but still had a really good laugh n sing along...
> 
> all good
> 
> *ah you're just trying to make me feel better * :confused1:
> 
> x
> 
> pmsl...bits ive read so far
> 
> you got wed
> 
> *yes *  *you were too slow !*
> 
> you locked yourself in the car
> 
> - *yes, it happened again after gym tonight as well * :thumb:
> 
> youve fcuked the shed lock up
> 
> *just the key*
> 
> youve had more gym stalkers
> 
> *erm cannot remember - oh you mean those 2 pmsl - yep, only when not with training partner I get attacked. We might change gyms *
> 
> youve a thing for strange rastas
> 
> *Nooooooo he was following me round Homebase * :whistling:
> 
> normal life resumed for you i see
> 
> *aye just another normal week* :tongue:
> 
> x


----------



## Jay.32

RJ68 said:


> :lol: ...... you shouldnt be my pal?... reminds me of summat that...  :lol: .....
> 
> by the looks of it you were on your honeymoon night... :whistling: ... :lol:
> 
> yeah thanks a bunch for the invite... :tongue: :ban: ....:laugh:...
> 
> was really good to see them but the venue was not the best place to see them to be honest jem...but still had a really good laugh n sing along...
> 
> all good... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> x
> 
> pmsl...bits ive read so far
> 
> you got wed:cursing:
> 
> you locked yourself in the car:lol:
> 
> youve fcuked the shed lock up:lol:
> 
> youve had more gym stalkers:lol:
> 
> youve a thing for strange rastas:lol:
> 
> normal life resumed for you i see:laugh:
> 
> x


 RJ cant believe she didnt invite you to the wedding mate:whistling:


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> oh sh1t forgot........ :lol: .... great news on the pscarb n show stuff..... :thumb:
> 
> you go for it kidda we all behind ya.... :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> x


Fanks x :blush:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> RJ cant believe she didnt invite you to the wedding mate:whistling:


you told me no men allowed :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

'mi lady of the brum.....queen of the travel lodge'.....nice title:lol:....

its the thought that counts anyhow... :thumb: .....:laugh:

did you say 3 some?....best get me skates on before weeslutbag heres this and invites himself to make it 4 :lol: ....

great to have you back to your *nutty* self..... :thumb:

x


----------



## Rob68

Jay.32 said:


> RJ cant believe she didnt invite you to the wedding mate:whistling:


You must be hubby... :cursing: ...... :lol: .......

i`ll introduce meself seeing as 'mi lady 'didnt....:laugh:

im rob mate...


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> 'mi lady of the brum.....queen of the travel lodge'.....nice title:lol:....
> 
> *classy or what *
> 
> its the thought that counts anyhow... :thumb: .....:laugh:
> 
> *I will think of you then .... with me hands between me thighs * :lol:
> 
> *fooks sake - I'll get slated for that comment *
> 
> *(it's an arctic monkeys song you pervs...) *
> 
> did you say 3 some?....best get me skates on before weeslutbag heres this and invites himself to make it 4 :lol: ....
> 
> *good god dont shout too loud - he'll be back here with his scary cat pics*
> 
> great to have you back to your *nutty* self..... :thumb:
> 
> *Oi * :cool2: *x*
> 
> x


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> You must be hubby... :cursing: ...... :lol: .......
> 
> i`ll introduce meself seeing as 'mi lady 'didnt....:laugh:
> 
> im rob mate...


*FLMTO*   

*He's just a tease J -he invited me to a concert and then took his mate instead* :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

RJ68 said:


> You must be hubby... :cursing: ...... :lol: .......
> 
> i`ll introduce meself seeing as 'mi lady 'didnt....:laugh:
> 
> im rob mate...


 Thanks Rob, Im Jay!!!

so is there any dark secrets about my wife??

then again fck it dont tell me:lol:


----------



## Rob68

:lol: :lol:....wee`s cat pics make me pmsl..... :lol: .....how funny is he?...

tis true read the dictionary ....... NUTTER=JEM ......and we love ya for it:thumb: :thumb: ....

x


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks Rob, Im Jay!!!
> 
> so is there any dark secrets about my wife??
> 
> then again fck it dont tell me:lol:


 :innocent: *Nope I was a blushing bride and innocent as the day is long* :innocent:



RJ68 said:


> :lol: :lol:....wee`s cat pics make me pmsl..... :lol: .....how funny is he?...
> 
> *they are scary - especially the lurking down the back of the sofa ones * :confused1:
> 
> tis true read the dictionary ....... NUTTER=JEM ......and we love ya for it:thumb: :thumb: ....
> 
> x


*aaaah thanks Rob* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> *FLMTO*
> 
> *He's just a tease J -he invited me to a concert and then took his mate instead* :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


FPMSL......scuse me?...... :lol:

LMFAO......oh like that is it? :cursing: .... :lol: :lol:

am actually crying at that jem.....C*W....:laugh:

you`d have brought hubby along to though:whistling:.... :lol: :lol:

x


----------



## Rob68

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks Rob, Im Jay!!!
> 
> so is there any dark secrets about my wife??
> 
> then again fck it dont tell me:lol:


cant kiss n tell j mate ....youll find out... :lol: ......


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> FPMSL......scuse me?...... :lol:
> 
> LMFAO......oh like that is it? :cursing: .... :lol: :lol:
> 
> am actually crying at that jem.....C*W....:laugh:
> 
> you`d have brought hubby along to though:whistling:.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> x





RJ68 said:


> cant kiss n tell j mate ....youll find out... :lol: ......


 :lol: :001_tt2: :w00t: h34r:

I hope no randoms are reading this - they will get the completely wrong idea


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> :lol: :001_tt2: :w00t: h34r:
> 
> I hope no randoms are reading this - they will get the completely wrong idea


does pscarb know what he`s letting himself in for?...:laugh:

'paul theres no way i can train today im telling ya'

'why jem?'

'im locked in me car outside the gym..................again'....

:whistling: ........ :lol:

x


----------



## weeman




----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> does pscarb know what he`s letting himself in for?...:laugh:
> 
> 'paul theres no way i can train today im telling ya'
> 
> 'why jem?'
> 
> 'im locked in me car outside the gym..................again'....
> 
> :whistling: ........ :lol:
> 
> x


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Fook Off Rob - He will not see that side of me at all .....probably not ...You should have seen them all laughing at me :cursing:

God knows what I will be like whilst dieting :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Rob68

:lol: :lol: :lol: .....FPMSL..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Sh!t -how does he know

BRI FPMSL x


----------



## Rob68

weeman said:


>


He`s looking at you jem:laugh:.......


----------



## Jem

stooooop....I'm becoming a pussyphobic :whistling:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Sh!t -how does he know
> 
> BRI FPMSL x


I hear everything because i.........


----------



## Jem

:lol: :lol::lol:aaaaaah

More like me knickers ....what happens to them eh ?

Second thoughts - dont answer that purrlease :laugh:

why is it that whenever someone comes to do work in your house they always find something you would rather they didnt?

This time - they found my pussy cat hairband from ann summers down the back of the draws. They dont have sex so it was a tad embarrassing


----------



## Rob68

weeman said:


> I hear everything because i.........


FPMSL.... :lol:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:aaaaaah
> 
> More like me knickers ....what happens to them eh ?
> 
> Second thoughts - dont answer that purrlease :laugh:
> 
> why is it that whenever someone comes to do work in your house they always find something you would rather they didnt?
> 
> This time - they found my pussy cat hairband from ann summers down the back of the draws. They dont have sex so it was a tad embarrassing


 :lol: :lol:

all knickers are worn on the head whilst performing compulsory poses.

Then eaten.

I dont even cook them,cos i'm hardcore.


----------



## Jem

I'm blaming you Rob - you brought him here mentioning his name.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> I'm blaming you Rob - you brought him here mentioning his name.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


moi???..... :innocent: ......its uncanny aint it how he hovers....:laugh:


----------



## Rob68

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> all knickers are worn on the head whilst performing compulsory poses.
> 
> Then eaten.
> 
> I dont even cook them,cos i'm hardcore.


queue the PC brigade...immoral pic etc...ffs.... :lol:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> all knickers are worn on the head whilst performing compulsory poses.
> 
> Then eaten.
> 
> I dont even cook them,cos i'm hardcore.


My fooking god [they're av's daughters panties arent they ? I read the thread and could not see the pics :beer: ]

Weeman is Hannibal Lecher :laugh:

Look at the sh!tting size of your bis :drool: all is forgiven


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Look at the sh!tting size of your bis :drool: all is forgiven


you divorcing jay already.... :whistling: ..... :lol:


----------



## weeman

RJ68 said:


> queue the PC brigade...immoral pic etc...ffs.... :lol:





Jem said:


> My fooking god [they're av's daughters panties arent they ? I read the thread and could not see the pics :beer: ]
> 
> Weeman is Hannibal Lecher :laugh:
> 
> *Look at the sh!tting size of your bis * :drool: * all is forgiven*


aaaaaaaaaw you know how to push all the right buttions:wub:

yep they were her daughters knick's lolol i got branded an ogre and paedophile due to that pic by someone eating too many serious pills on here lolol:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

They are amazing - could you please coach my husband -I think this is grounds for divorce unless they grow more ?  :lol:

They are quite possibly bigger than my training partners and his are big 

I'm turning purple aki & taking a tape measure with me tomorrow :tongue:

19.5 ? :rockon: :rockon:

I remember it well pmsl -you pervert


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> They are amazing - could you please coach my husband -I think this is grounds for divorce unless they grow more ?  :lol:
> 
> They are quite possibly bigger than my training partners and his are big
> 
> I'm turning purple aki & taking a tape measure with me tomorrow :tongue:
> 
> 19.5 ? :rockon: :rockon:
> 
> I remember it well pmsl -you pervert


lol your hubby took receipt of the gun training a couple of weeks ago,he assures me its going to result in much resultage  (well he thinks it will,but the routine i gave will actually result in his pipes reducing by the day,i'll be damned if i am helping someone grow bigger guns than me:lol: :lol: )

Yes right now they are 19.5 cold,please lie to me if your training partners are bigger.(tho if they are fatsceps i can live with it lmao)

loling at pervert,luving that your using my Sunday name:lol:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> lol your hubby took receipt of the gun training a couple of weeks ago,he assures me its going to result in much resultage  (well he thinks it will,but the routine i gave will actually result in his pipes reducing by the day,i'll be damned if i am helping someone grow bigger guns than me:lol: :lol: )
> 
> Yes right now they are 19.5 cold,please lie to me if your training partners are bigger.(tho if they are fatsceps i can live with it lmao)
> 
> loling at pervert,luving that your using my Sunday name:lol:


 :lol: :lol: Genius - loving your work but ahem not on the welsh one please - his quads are smaller than mine so we cannot be having the same thing going on with bis please Bri :confused1: :confused1:

they are most deffo not fatsceps :whistling:

[NB ask Ser - evidence in PR  ]

Yes thought you would like the debaucherous title I have bestowed upon thee - although I am most definitely not the first to have employed it :rockon:

I dont think they are 19.5 -oooh it's his arm day tomorrow as well

[dont think he will let me launch a purps assault on him though:innocent:...]


----------



## Jay.32

for fck sake I go away for 5 mins and we now need marrage counciling!!!!

And weeman its over between me and you aswel..:laugh: your not shagging my lucy anymore! :thumbup1:

And I have made some modifications to that over head curl if you check my Journal, done them today... :thumb:

And Rob how big is your spoon man!!!! :lol: :


----------



## Rob68

Jay.32 said:


> And Rob how big is your spoon man!!!! :lol: :


As big as it needs to be mate.. :whistling: .......


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> As big as it needs to be mate.. :whistling: .......


Let someone else be the judge of that:cool2:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> for fck sake I go away for 5 mins and we now need marrage counciling!!!!
> 
> And weeman its over between me and you aswel..:laugh: your not shagging my lucy anymore! :thumbup1:
> 
> And I have made some modifications to that over head curl if you check my Journal, done them today... :thumb:
> 
> And Rob how big is your spoon man!!!! :lol: :


D'ja get my ice cream :confused1: ?


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah baby, on my way x


----------



## Jem

what flavour - you know my favourite !


----------



## Khaos1436114653

it aint chocolate:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> it aint chocolate:lol: :lol:


haha I feel quite nauseous thinking about it - sometimes you can have too much of one thing you know 

I'm a neopolitan girl these days :beer:


----------



## Jay.32

Who the fcks Neopolitan now????????

I thought you was my Girl:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Who the fcks Neopolitan now????????
> 
> I thought you was my Girl:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am hoping you are joking - I'm in love if you're not cutie pie :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am hoping you are joking - I'm in love if you're not cutie pie :laugh:


was joking..... :lol:

this Ice creams melted all over me.....


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> was joking..... :lol:
> 
> this Ice creams melted all over me.....


I'm coming 

sh!t ...this journal is gonna be moved to AL :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

cold shower time lol


----------



## Jem

Noooo need it shrinks ...

Have you read what weeman said about your training ? pmsl


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> Noooo need it shrinks ...
> 
> Have you read what weeman said about your training ? pmsl


Yeah its his routine lol


----------



## Jem

to make your biceps shrink I meant pmsl


----------



## Jay.32

I know babe... I know Im welsh but I do understand lol


----------



## Jem

fpmsl - silly welsh rarebit x


----------



## Jay.32

you cant even spell Rabbit:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

lmao yummy cheese on toast would be lovely right now -saying as you're stillllll not here


----------



## Jay.32

stop it im starving!!!! going to have pro shake now


----------



## Jem

Nice avi chicken - what a lovely cyber couple we are:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Nice avi chicken - what a lovely cyber couple we are:lol: :lol: :lol:


You said that to me 2 weeks ago and to tel 4 weeks ago... :ban: .....


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> You said that to me 2 weeks ago and to tel 4 weeks ago... :ban: .....


Fook Me - PMSL - you're a proper joker

[anyway that was before you both used and abused me :no::no: :surrender: :rolleye: :rolleye:]

Poor ickle jemmy just deserted by men :cool2:

Anyway I only have one man on my mind at the moment   - he is going to do wonderful things to my body :whistling: PSCARB :lol: :lol: :lol:

The rest of you can just bugger off :innocent:

Mwwuaha


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Fook Me - PMSL - you're a proper joker
> 
> [anyway that was before you both used and abused me :no::no: :surrender: :rolleye: :rolleye:]
> 
> Poor ickle jemmy just deserted by men :cool2:
> 
> Anyway I only have one man on my mind at the moment   - he is going to do wonderful things to my body :whistling: PSCARB :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The rest of you can just bugger off :innocent:
> 
> Mwwuaha


At this rate mi lady theres gonna be a bout 50 blokes in the audience for your show all shouting 'im with jem' and looking at each other with funny looks... :lol: :lol:

have you changed which show your doing now then?..not bedford anymore?

:thumb: ....

have a good day kidda... 

x


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> At this rate mi lady theres gonna be a bout 50 blokes in the audience for your show all shouting 'im with jem' and looking at each other with funny looks... :lol: :lol:
> 
> have you changed which show your doing now then?..not bedford anymore?
> 
> :thumb: ....
> 
> have a good day kidda...
> 
> x


Stop it, I'm aching from laughing  -you're gonna get me into more trouble on this forum ffs:cursing: :cursing: :lol:

:innocent: = Jem

No just going to Bedford to get very drunk now - hope Rob and Claire are prepared for me :thumb:

Got your tent yet ?

I am doing Nabba Midlands so just down the road from me -place is a bit of a dive though tbh - it's soooo beneath me :lol: :lol: :lol:

I expect you to be there :thumbup1: [along with the other 49]

xx


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Stop it, I'm aching from laughing  -you're gonna get me into more trouble on this forum ffs:cursing: :cursing: :lol:
> 
> *oh thats right blame moi why dont ya...* :ban: *......* :innocent:
> 
> :innocent: = Jem
> 
> No just going to Bedford to get very drunk now - hope Rob and Claire are prepared for me :thumb:
> 
> Got your tent yet ?
> 
> *tent all packed n ready to roll..*
> 
> I am doing Nabba Midlands so just down the road from me -place is a bit of a dive though tbh - it's soooo beneath me :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *what date?....*
> 
> I expect you to be there :thumbup1: [along with the other 49]
> 
> *got me tanning gear ready for you..* :whistling: *......* :thumb:
> 
> :laugh:*....x*
> 
> xx


----------



## Jem

9th May Rob  *

Least I know I'm not going to run out of tan ... :whistling: s'not allowed anymore though :laugh: have to do it before you get to the show 

You are far too well prepared IMO -christmas shopping done and tent packed ...bet you've got a bomb shelter as well :confused1:

*note thinly veiled nerves -> [ :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: ]


----------



## Jay.32

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## PRL

OMG What have I missed. Is Jem doing a show?


----------



## TH0R

RJ68 said:


> You said that to me 2 weeks ago and to tel 4 weeks ago... :ban: ....





RJ68 said:


> At this rate mi lady theres gonna be a bout 50 blokes in the audience for your show all shouting 'im with jem' and looking at each other with funny looks... :lol: :lol:
> 
> x


FPMSL:lol: :lol: :lol:

Should have tshirst printed:laugh: Jem 1 Jem 2 Jem 3 etc, you get the picture

think I was 362

I've been replaced by PSCarb, who's he:confused1::confused1:does he know as much about training as I?

 *please note smiley Paul*

Best of luck Jem (and Paul)


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> Fook Me - PMSL - you're a proper joker
> 
> [anyway that was before you both used and abused me :no::no: :surrender: :rolleye: :rolleye:]
> 
> Poor ickle jemmy just deserted by men :cool2:
> 
> Anyway I only have one man on my mind at the moment   - he is going to do wonderful things to my body :whistling: PSCARB :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The rest of you can just bugger off :innocent:
> 
> Mwwuaha


i thought you were gonna say "khaos" til i read PSCARB ffs:cursing:



RJ68 said:


> At this rate mi lady theres gonna be a bout 50 blokes in the audience for your show all shouting '*im with jem*' and looking at each other with funny looks... :lol: :lol:
> 
> have you changed which show your doing now then?..not bedford anymore?
> 
> :thumb: ....
> 
> have a good day kidda...
> 
> x


yep i'll be there with my big mouth and cockney accent:bounce:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

well i'm your (hypno) therapist Jem, *and you will do well in the shooooow* :wacko: :blink:

"The only way to discover the limits of the possible, is to go beyond them into the impossible"


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> OMG What have I missed. Is Jem doing a show?


Oh hello flower -where ya been ? 

for my sins - yes if Paul can transform me into something stage-worthy I am doing May 9th show - no doubt you will be there in some form :thumb:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> FPMSL:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Should have tshirst printed:laugh: Jem 1 Jem 2 Jem 3 etc, you get the picture
> 
> think I was 362
> 
> I've been replaced by PSCarb, who's he:confused1::confused1:does he know as much about training as I?
> 
> *please note smiley Paul*
> 
> Best of luck Jem (and Paul)


*WHATEVER *  **

*:laugh: I think Paul knows an ickle bit * 

*Thanks tel - why where you off to? *



Khaos said:


> well i'm your (hypno) therapist Jem, *and you will do well in the shooooow* :wacko: :blink:
> 
> "The only way to discover the limits of the possible, is to go beyond them into the impossible"


*cheesy bugger* :lol:


----------



## Jem

Just been and done my back and think I have pulled something doing lat pulldowns - in my shoulder and arm, just felt something pop :confused1:

Hope it's ok for tomorrow

Bit pants anyway today - should have had the day off really but went light anyway ...

Deads

warm up on bar

50's - 3 x 12; 1 x 8

Lat Pulldowns

30 - 1 x 15

40 - 3 x 8

Low Pulley Row

40-3 x 10

Bent Over Rows

10kg dbells -3 x 10 each arm


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Oh hello flower -where ya been ?
> 
> for my sins - yes if Paul can transform me into something stage-worthy I am doing May 9th show - no doubt you will be there in some form :thumb:


I'm here, just decided to keep my mood **** to myself. Back now.

Ah well done. Make sure you *listen* to Paul and I'm sure you'll knock em dead.

Glad you've taken the plunge. Hahaha Morning cardio in the dark.

NABBA Midlands. Bring it on. I'll be there with camera in tow. :bounce:


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> I'm here, just decided to keep my mood **** to myself. Back now.
> 
> Ah well done. Make sure you *listen* to Paul and I'm sure you'll knock em dead.
> 
> Glad you've taken the plunge. Hahaha Morning cardio in the dark.
> 
> NABBA Midlands. Bring it on. I'll be there with camera in tow. :bounce:


Course I will 

Stop it -snot funny :lol:

Camera aaaah :cursing: :ban:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *WHATEVER *  **
> 
> *:laugh: I think Paul knows an ickle bit *
> 
> *Thanks tel - why where you off too*


I'm not going anywhere, well maybe the tower of London for not paying my taxes:whistling:

I was just wishing you luck petal:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Oooh :thumb:

did you get that job with the lady anyway? :confused1:

thanks for your help tel:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Are you still doing that show ?


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> did you get that job with the lady anyway? :confused1:


Butler?...  ......


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> Butler?...  ......


that's the one !

I ask because I'm in need of one myself 

Nekkid of course :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> that's the one !
> 
> I ask because I'm in need of one myself
> 
> Nekkid of course :lol:


*rob runs off to borrow tels dickie bow*

you rang mi lady?...


----------



## Jem

fpmsl


----------



## TH0R

Not heard anything, have priced a few jobs in last 2 weeks, wouldn't of thought anyone wants

anything doing before Xmas now 

Bit more promising after Xmas fingers crossed


----------



## Jem

*Food*

Yummy Syntha 6 - 2 scoops with water & egg whites

3 slices granary with diabetic jam

remainder of stir fry chicken with quorn turkey slices & 2 slices granary, bit of reduced fat houmous

Quorn mince with basil & tom sauce, onions

Quark later


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Oooh :thumb:
> 
> did you get that job with the lady anyway? :confused1:
> 
> thanks for your help tel:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Are you still doing that show ?


Oh yes:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Not heard anything, have priced a few jobs in last 2 weeks, wouldn't of thought anyone wants
> 
> anything doing before Xmas now
> 
> Bit more promising after Xmas fingers crossed


Oh are you doing the other thing that you mentioned until then ? [not the nekkid butler thing obviously]

Nice one tel ! is chris still doing it too ? I am planning on being there to cheer you on woohoo x


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Oh are you doing the other thing that you mentioned until then ? [not the nekkid butler thing obviously]


Pantomine ?.... youve all the makings of a baddie Tel..... :whistling: ...... :lol:


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> Pantomine ?.... youve all the makings of a baddie Tel..... :whistling: ...... :lol:


OH NOOOO HE HASN'T :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> OH NOOOO HE HASN'T :lol:


  ............................................................. :lol:


----------



## TH0R

RJ68 said:


> Pantomine ?.... youve all the makings of a baddie Tel..... :whistling: ...... :lol:


*Oh no I haven't*

I'm not sure what Jems on about, I was only joking about the Gigolo thing, sorry

hun, I can't be bought:tongue:

:laugh:


----------



## Rob68

tel3563 said:


> I can't be bought:tongue:


£20 says you can.... :whistling: ....an i want change gigollo boy....:laugh:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> that's the one !
> 
> I ask because I'm in need of one myself
> 
> Nekkid of course :lol:


thats not fair, how am i supposed to hold a tray one-handed....um i forgot i'm a *cleverdick* :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Hmmmmph what's going on in here then 

One day .....this will be a serious journal :whistling:

I did train today and eat protein

Ok bored with that now though - what was that about gigolos :innocent:

I'm injured too if anyone cares ...


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i care... but i try not to show it:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Good because it might be a real injury that stops me training ! it's killing when I raise my arm or move it across my body.

Sort of above breast and into armpit [not sure what it's called - part of the clavicle perhaps? ]


----------



## Khaos1436114653

thats your pectoral muscle,


----------



## Rob68

sorry to hear of your injury kidda.....thats not good to hear

Hope one of these helps....... :thumbup1: ........which fingernail was it?.. :whistling: ......


----------



## Jem

Fook off rob :lol: :lol: :lol: my fingernail is still black where I dropped the dumbells though :confused1:

Aha makes sense -doh pectoral:thumbup1: hurty !

Surprised I dont have more injuries after today though ....first I forgot to slide the clips on the barbell when doing deads and when I lifted it off the floor it went clunk down one side then both plates slid to the floor :lol: :lol:

Moved to lat pulldowns - put the straight bar on -went to pull it down and the bar came off in my hands :confused1: :laugh::laugh:

I should have stayed at home today :cool2:


----------



## Jay.32

Your new name

DAMAGE!


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> it's killing when I raise my arm or move it across my body.


Woman up Jem!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> I'm here, just decided to keep my mood **** to myself. Back now.
> 
> Ah well done. Make sure you *listen* to Paul and I'm sure you'll knock em dead.
> 
> Glad you've taken the plunge. *Hahaha Morning cardio in the dark.*
> 
> NABBA Midlands. Bring it on. I'll be there with camera in tow. :bounce:


I dont know how you can even laugh about that Pete...... :crying:



Jem said:


> Course I will
> 
> Stop it -snot funny :lol:
> 
> *Camera aaaah* :cursing: :ban:


hahaha...... that and the abuse from the audience.... :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Your new name
> 
> DAMAGE!


 :thumbup1: tis apt my little rarebit, take care what you put in my hands 



WRT said:


> Woman up Jem!


Aye well we need the right hand for all manner of things Tom :beer:

Sh!t will you stop giving me smut material -I have a reputation to maintain here you know :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I dont know how you can even laugh about that Pete...... :crying:
> 
> hahaha...... that and the abuse from the audience.... :laugh:


Oh sexbomb just strolls in ....

Abuse? :crying: :crying: :crying: :surrender:


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> :thumbup1: tis apt my little rarebit, take care what you put in my hands
> 
> oh sh*t be careful with me:cursing:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: :lol: I cannot comment further :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

im understanding !


----------



## Jem

PMSL

I'm busy you see ...looking for something ! cannot p!ssing find it J ...


----------



## Jay.32

lies all lies, I will be speaking to my solicitor:gun_bandana:


----------



## Jem

nooooo I will find it honest ! I know you need it for work tomorrow

I'm on a mission now x


----------



## Jem

found it !


----------



## Jay.32

watch you dont break anything DAMAGE!


----------



## Jem

got a paper cut on my thumb in the search and it's p!ssing with blood -does that count :confused1: :tongue: told you I'm accident prone 

Oh and the laptop has switched to power saving and wont come back on properly ...screen is dark :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> :thumbup1: tis apt my little rarebit, take care what you put in my hands
> 
> Aye well we need the right hand for all manner of things Tom :beer:
> 
> Sh!t will you stop giving me smut material -I have a reputation to maintain here you know :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:





Jem said:


> got a paper cut on my thumb in the search and it's p!ssing with blood -does that count :confused1: :tongue: told you I'm accident prone
> 
> Oh and the laptop has switched to power saving and wont come back on properly ...screen is dark :confused1:


Have you got padded walls in your house:lol: you fckin need em:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Insulation ? Yes lol least that's what they told me it was :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## PRL

Zara-Leoni said:


> I dont know how you can even laugh about that Pete...... :crying:
> 
> hahaha...... that and the abuse from the audience.... :laugh:


Haha. That's why Zara I will never do the Nabba Midlands ever again. Cardio in the cold dark mornings when you wanna be in bed. NEVER EVER AGAIN. lol. :tongue:

You know how bad it is. lol


----------



## Jem

Oooh cheers !

Not the best venue in the world either ....


----------



## Rob68

Todays not the dreaded 1 day a week work day is it kidda?....:laugh:

hows your injury today?...not to bad i hope... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

yes it is Rob pmsl ! :lol:I have a bug of some sort as well so was going to skive but i dropped the laptop on feckin laminate floor last night and now it's not working ! :whistling:

It did clear all of the crumbs and dust out of the keyboard though:rolleyes:  

Can still feel dull pain - hope that means it's going !


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> Todays not the dreaded 1 day a week work day is it kidda?....:laugh:
> 
> hows your injury today?...not to bad i hope... :thumb:


I would also like to point out that I work 4 days of the week [sort of :whistling: ] from home and go into the office once per week - have me sounding like a right dole waller you will


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> have me sounding like a right dole waller you will


You know that cap you were talking about in tels thread????.... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> You know that cap you were talking about in tels thread????.... :whistling:


It's too big for me - that's all yours darling :laugh:


----------



## ryoken

any training:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Hmm you have to read Ry - I understand this is a problem for you ... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Back was done yesterday and diet was logged too:tt2: :tt2: :tt2:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Hmm you have to read Ry - I understand this is a problem for you ... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Back was done yesterday and diet was logged too:tt2: :tt2: :tt2:


pmsl i walked into that :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Oh sexbomb just strolls in ....
> 
> Abuse? :crying: :crying: :crying: :surrender:


Yeah Petey boy will holler at ya from the audience.... and prob cause you to get the giggles on stage at least once 



PRL said:


> Haha. That's why Zara I will never do the Nabba Midlands ever again. Cardio in the cold dark mornings when you wanna be in bed. NEVER EVER AGAIN. lol. :tongue:
> 
> You know how bad it is. lol


Aye well.... welcome to the joys of being Scottish.... timing of shows means diet starts 2nd Jan and most of diet cardio is in winter darkness and below zero temperatures :crying:


----------



## Jem

Been into the office today, felt knackered and training partner was doing back and bis being as he missed a day's training [spent a night at Her Majesty's pleasure] - I was due to do legs but will do them tomorrow with the slacker and therefore did cardio only tonight !

30 mins incline treadmill

20 mins stepper

20 mins x trainer

10 mins incline treadmill

Total - 80 mins

My daughter busily announced to various people that I am doing a bodybuilding competition ffs - so much for keeping it quiet...these people don't understand the business and automatically think 'steroids' so I really did not want to entertain explaining it all to them

She also told her daddy who is eager to book front row seats .... not a good thing. At this rate, I will have a front row of ex'es watching me in a thong

Pfffft KIDS !

This is why I was going to do a show far, far away.....


----------



## Jay.32

come to wales and do a show for me:thumb:


----------



## Jem

you're just plain naughty


----------



## Jem

Z I am thinking I will not be in the mood for laughter - I will be bricking it ....


----------



## weeman

did yu measure training partners arms? :whistling:

(not that i am competitive or anything:laugh


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> did yu measure training partners arms? :whistling:
> 
> (not that i am competitive or anything:laugh


pmsl :cool2: he got locked up for 20hrs on arms day  saw him tonight but he was busy explaining how stressful it was and I did not think it was appropriate to go all purple aki on him :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm sure yours are bigger Bri :tongue:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> pmsl :cool2: he got locked up for 20hrs on arms day  saw him tonight but he was busy explaining how stressful it was and I did not think it was appropriate to go all purple aki on him :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *I'm sure yours are bigger Bri* :tongue:


thanks for sparing my ego hun,thats one i owe you.

(preferably a physical payment as only have jam jars available for further bribery)


----------



## Irish Beast

My arms are fuc.king huge. I walked past a load of lumberjacks the other day and they attacked my with axes.

When they get cut they emit a pleasant smell which I believe to be a combination of cheap rum, cocaine, kebab meat and fornication.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i'm all lopsided cos of this flipping cast, i'm gonna end up with one huge arm and the other looking like Jems with a tan ffs


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> i'm all lopsided cos of this flipping cast, i'm gonna end up with one huge arm and the other looking like Jems with a tan ffs


WTF are you banging on about - mine are a mahoosive 14 inches cold


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> thanks for sparing my ego hun,thats one i owe you.
> 
> (preferably a physical payment as only have jam jars available for further bribery)


OMG jam jars ? Nooooo don't answer 

Is that better than creepy cat pic - I am undecided ....



Irish Beast said:


> My arms are fuc.king huge. I walked past a load of lumberjacks the other day and they attacked my with axes.
> 
> When they get cut they emit a pleasant smell which I believe to be a combination of cheap rum, cocaine, kebab meat and fornication.


what a strange boy you are :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> WTF are you banging on about - mine are a mahoosive 14 inches cold


Bigger than mine......:laugh:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Bigger than mine......:laugh:


I just made it up - hang on I will measure them ... perhaps it was a bit ambitious :lol: I just thought it sounded small :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> OMG jam jars ? Nooooo don't answer
> 
> Is that better than creepy cat pic - I am undecided ....


jam jars as in what people used to use as currency in the black and white days!

ffs woman,your mind is always in the gutter,you would have me thinking impure thoughts going on like that,me and my virginal mind and all. :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

Jem said:


> OMG jam jars ? Nooooo don't answer
> 
> Is that better than creepy cat pic - I am undecided ....
> 
> what a strange boy you are :lol: :lol: :lol:


Probably why a strange girl like you finds me funny! I know I'm your dirty little secret!


----------



## Jem

10. FOOKIN 2 - what sort of sh!t is that OMFG....


----------



## Irish Beast

Jem said:


> 10. FOOKIN 2 - what sort of sh!t is that OMFG....


Are them guns loaded? :laugh:

I reckon thats probably quite good for a geordie


----------



## clairey.h

hola........

im sure I read a while back that you did something silly that you didnt want me to hear?????? lol


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I just made it up - hang on I will measure them ... perhaps it was a bit ambitious :lol: I just thought it sounded small :confused1: :whistling: :confused1:


Lol I'm a midget anyway :lol: :lol: :lol:

Edit - Ooh a rep bar......


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> jam jars as in what people used to use as currency in the black and white days!
> 
> ffs woman,your mind is always in the gutter,you would have me thinking impure thoughts going on like that,me and my virginal mind and all. :lol:


i am even more confused now because I think you might be throwing red herrings out here :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Irish Beast said:


> Probably why a strange girl like you finds me funny! I know I'm your dirty little secret!


dont you start as well :laugh: you will give me a terrible reputation IB .... :bounce:



Irish Beast said:


> Are them guns loaded? :laugh:
> 
> I reckon thats probably quite good for a geordie


Oi fecker


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lol I'm a midget anyway :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Edit - Ooh a rep bar......


I cannot see a rep bar :confused1: man in suit is back though


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I cannot see a rep bar :confused1: man in suit is back though


It's empty lol


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I cannot see a rep bar :confused1: man in suit is back though


lol well I just repped you on it...abuse of the system


----------



## Jem

hahahaha I've got reps

oooh doesnt it feel good babies xxxx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> hahahaha I've got reps
> 
> oooh doesnt it feel good babies xxxx


Lol every time I go to the front page the layout's changed :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> hahahaha I've got reps
> 
> oooh doesnt it feel good babies xxxx


hehe thank you.......

have spent the evening selling crap on ebay........uuurrrrgggghhhh it does my head in, all that wrapping and posting......made a tidy profit though :whistling: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

I hate flea bay .....hate it


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I hate flea bay .....hate it


snob :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> snob :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


pmsl I have a friend who sells absolutely everything on there - everything ...we were talking about it when I [ready for this...] when I 'got back from work' ...yes I go to the office on a Tuesday now :thumb:

...anyway, she was criticising me because I just gave 5 bin bags of clothes, bags and shoes to charideeeee - she said I should have sold them all - fookin mercenary !

I am banned as a seller on amazon because I had loads of books that I advertised, people bought and then I could not be assed to put in the post


----------



## clairey.h

pmsl lazy cow...take the money and ......... sit down.... 

I dont sell tat to be honest, all new with tags stuff, designer jackets...impulse buys....lol

hey I like to shop, then hang them in my wardrobe.....I do give most stuff to charity, makes me laugh you see people on there selling a top for 99p and getting no bids cause its a crappy plain old used top....hehe no defo not my styley.....


----------



## Jem

you cannot neg rep then ?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> B*stardo :lol: flmao
> 
> wait till claire hears  last time I did something similar she kept my quote as a siggy for fookin ages and touted it about all over the forum ffs
> 
> Oi you anyway - you havent grown locks lately have you :laugh::laugh::laugh:


haha me found it



Jem said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh yeah hahaha - such a bint I am :tongue: Oh that's ok then :thumbup1: aaaaaages away !
> 
> Fook me, I'm daft - wonder how I get on in life sometimes
> 
> Today I got in the car and the doors locked and the hazards came on ....I turned the key in the ignition & the immobiliser alarm went off :confused1:
> 
> Tried to get out of the car but the doors were locked :whistling:
> 
> Had to call mate's fella [poor chap is a saint] & ask him what to do
> 
> He said "pull the fookin pip up and get out"
> 
> ....of course it worked but whilst I was having this conversation everyone was watching me sat in the car like a tit in a trance :cool2:
> 
> I'm such a plum ....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

clairey.h said:


> pmsl lazy cow...take the money and ......... sit down....
> 
> I dont sell tat to be honest, all new with tags stuff, designer jackets...impulse buys....lol
> 
> hey I like to shop, then hang them in my wardrobe.....I do give most stuff to charity, makes me laugh you see people on there selling a top for 99p and getting no bids cause its a crappy plain old used top....hehe no defo not my styley.....


 Nothing wrong with making extra money claire:thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> you cannot neg rep then ?


yeh there was a choice to agree or disagree as per usual.......find your glasses love:rolleyes: :lol:


----------



## Jem

oh it got better claire - I did it the next night at the gym ! was closing time so all the lads were in the car park watching me as well as the lovely one ...it's a good job I dont give a flying fook


----------



## clairey.h

Jay.32 said:


> Nothing wrong with making extra money claire:thumb:


covered chrissie pressies...... :thumb:

although wardrobes lookin a tad thin now...could always invest in myself :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Nothing wrong with making extra money claire:thumb:


You are 2 mins early  and she just called me a lazy cow so dont be double thumbs upping her   



clairey.h said:


> yeh there was a choice to agree or disagree as per usual.......find yhour glasses love:rolleyes: :lol:


found them - when I negged you :cool2:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> oh it got better claire - I did it the next night at the gym ! was closing time so all the lads were in the car park watching me as well as the lovely one ...it's a good job I dont give a flying fook


hehehehehehehe TIT :lol: :lol: :whistling:

did you have a nice glowing shade of jem passion on your cheeks :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

clairey.h said:


> covered chrissie pressies...... :thumb:
> 
> although wardrobes lookin a tad thin now...could always invest in myself :whistling:


see, tactics... room for new clothes ha you not daft babe. :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> You are 2 mins early  and she just called me a lazy cow so dont be double thumbs upping her
> 
> found them - when I negged you :cool2:


excuse me who prey tell is double thumbing moi :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

dirty biatch ..... :thumb:

my new husband apparently :confused1:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> i am even more confused now because I think you might be throwing red herrings out here :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I am being serious you doubting fker,occasionally i do spout a bit of fact you now lol (my gran used to use jam jars to get into cinema,she's in her 70's,if only that was the same these days!)


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> I am being serious you doubting fker,occasionally i do spout a bit of fact you now lol (my gran used to use jam jars to get into cinema,she's in her 70's,if only that was the same these days!)


I used to take Barrs pop bottles [ice cream soda and dandelion & burdock] back to the shops and get 10p back  then it went up to 20p - and so did bus fares ...but jam jars - must just be tight scots that did that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> WTF are you banging on about - mine are a mahoosive 14 inches cold


exactly:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

clairey.h said:


> excuse me who prey tell is double thumbing moi :whistling: :lol:


that just sounds so wrong:confused1:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> exactly:laugh::laugh::laugh:


you missed the edit ...they are in actual fact 10.2 inches :cool2:


----------



## Rob68

'now then mardy bum....'...... :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

ffs sake a tree trunk arm and a twig arm, i'm gonna look like some weird scarecrow


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> 'now then mardy bum....'...... :whistling:


about what :laugh: apart from everything



Khaos said:


> ffs sake a tree trunk arm and a twig arm, i'm gonna look like some weird scarecrow


stop playing with it then :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> stop playing with it then :whistling:


 i never had toys as a kid i had to "play" with something, how do you think i got such big forearms


----------



## Jay.32

Jem Im on my way home babe, do you want big forearms aswel?


----------



## Jem

KHAAOOOOOOS     :scared:



Jay.32 said:


> Jem Im on my way home babe, do you want big forearms aswel?


:no: :blush: :blush::no: just a cuddle :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Legs today

Not done them with 'the lovely one' before as we do them on alternate days however this week we are doing them together. He does hacks not normal squats so will go along with what he does [his legs are good] and see how I get on.

I might...just stick some walking lunges in there as well.

[not that I'm worried about 'the rough one's' comments or anything pmsl...]

Will see how I feel, he is not very good at sergeant major bit so I may still be able to walk afterwards and add some in.

Oh had some chips with the kids last night - I was starving and at a friend's house. "Fail to prepare or prepare to fail" quote haunted me with every bite Nice though - months since I had them 

Ordering some Pro 6 as only have the QNT bottles [high carbs but heavenly], Syntha 6 [v lovely, high carbs] and euk yakky cakky 90+ [tastes like dirty dishwater]

This is on recommendation of various people so if it's horrid I'm holding a grudge :tongue:


----------



## rodrigo

i had 90+ last and the banana was ok jem tho am going back to whey only my protein and will add milk if i need to replace a meal quick, am on deads today:cursing: pull session comin up at 3 :bounce:caffeine boost comin up:bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

mmmm Im having fish and chips tonight for my cheat meal! hvent had it in months either yum yum......loads of salt & viniger bread & butter and a can of coke... burp!!


----------



## Jem

have a good session roddas - not in agreement re 90+ though - think it's a very poor tasting shake ! just a close nose and swallow job

Yeah enjoy your chip butties then ...once you've had one cheat meal you keep wanting more though - the box of Quality st is calling me :-(


----------



## Jay.32

No only once a week! but I no what your saying!!!!


----------



## Rob68

Any mishaps or was it plain sailing today .......for a change?  ....


----------



## Jem

ha de har - no mishaps today

just got in from the gym - did legs - battered hamstrings and glutes ....

nothing broken, nothing damaged ...yet - night is young though pmsl


----------



## Jem

*Legs [solo session] *

Had a bit of a tantrum tonight because training partner decided he was going to do chest when I got there - and wanted me to put off legs [again] until tomorrow.

Enough is enough methinks - who does he think I am ? I am not

p!ssing my routine up the wall to suit any man ffs :cursing:

He called me spoilt because I want things my own way - cheeky fecker but I did legs anyway. B0llocks to him. 

So I mixed it up a bit tonight - just to shock the system a bit

Was fun :thumb:

*Walking lunges *with 15lb dbells - 2 x sets of 4 lengths of the gym [ouch!]

*Plie squats *with 20lb dbell held between legs - 3 x 20 [yep, feeling it baby]

*Smiths squats *30kg - legs together, deep - 3 x 10

*Sissy squats *- 3 x 10

*Dbell squats *- toes turned in - 1 x 15

*SLDL* - 50kg - 3 x 10

*Lying leg curls *- 3 x 10 @ 30kg - Hams cramped up at this point.

Could not face calves after that session ! Went to walk up the stairs to the balcony and had to stop twice ....

20 mins bike

3 x 12 ab crunches

1 scoop pro pep in water and went home

Spoke to gym owner, told him I was competing and he says he will kit me out clothes wise. Says he has met Paul at various shows and was impressed


----------



## rodrigo

great leg workout jem you owe your calves a sesion tho lol, i pb deads today 150 kg for 3 set of 5 reps, the extra protein may be kickin in


----------



## Rob68

Is it safe to come in?....... :innocent: ......... 

done any xmas shopping yet mi lady?.... :whistling:

(and new friggin curtains DONT count either)..... 

buy mine last i dont mind

are you buying for all your 90 friends on here?....its only fair... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> Is it safe to come in?....... :innocent: .........
> 
> done any xmas shopping yet mi lady?.... :whistling:
> 
> (and new friggin curtains DONT count either).....
> 
> buy mine last i dont mind
> 
> are you buying for all your 90 friends on here?....its only fair... :thumb:


course it is - I'll put the kettle on pet :thumb:

erm xmas is 4 weeks away - so dont be silly ! I will be doing the norm - xmas shopping on my birthday [cue the plug -----> 23rd Dec, I will be 21 before anyone asks:whistling:]

got the tree out of the loft ....that's one step closer ...

Shall be waiting to see which of these friends sends me a gift - then I will return the favour

wassup doc ?


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> course it is - I'll put the kettle on pet :thumb:
> 
> erm xmas is 4 weeks away - so dont be silly ! I will be doing the norm - xmas shopping on my birthday [cue the plug -----> 23rd Dec, I will be 21 before anyone asks:whistling:]
> 
> got the tree out of the loft ....that's one step closer ...
> 
> Shall be waiting to see which of these friends sends me a gift - then I will return the favour
> 
> wassup doc ?


Birthday so close to xmas...nice one, saves on postage.... :thumb:

can i send a birthday card and add the xmas wishes to it?....plus do i wrap your pressie up in b.day paper or xmas paper?:laugh:

Ahh yes 21... i enjoyed my 21st...was only last year ya know... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO not allowed ever as well you know .....


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO not allowed ever as well you know .....


Damn.....my genius plan foiled...:laugh:

oh well back to the drawing board... 

'What to get the lady who has everything?' :whistling:

Hmm......now let me think..... :whistling: ......


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> Damn.....my genius plan foiled...:laugh:
> 
> oh well back to the drawing board...
> 
> *'What to get the lady who has everything?'* :whistling:
> 
> Hmm......now let me think..... :whistling: ......


*Wrap me up and FED X me....* :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> *Wrap me up and FED X me *to geraldine please*....* :lol: *:lol:*


Gladly tom......... :whistling: ................ :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> Gladly tom......... :whistling: ................ :lol:


..... :lol: :lol: :lol: ............

thats fighting talk......






:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> ..... :lol: :lol: :lol: ............
> 
> thats fighting talk......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good job your in glasge and im in mancs then..... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> Good job your in glasge and im in mancs then..... :lol:


im in Yates's fallowfield having a hot Blob actually:lol: :lol:

Queen Of Hearts next:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> im in Yates's fallowfield having a hot Blob actually:lol: :lol:
> 
> Queen Of Hearts next:lol: :lol:


Erm....adults lounge with this please..  ...we dont want to know about you n hot blob or the queen as matter of fact.... :ban: ......


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> Erm....adults lounge with this please..  ...we dont want to know about you n hot blob or the queen as matter of fact.... :ban: ......


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Dimples! What's this, you're competing Jem?! Fantastic, fabulous, funky and erm frollickingly flumpylicious (ok so I don't know many f words longer than four letters long!) news! So pleased you're doing one, especially so since you've enlisted the mightly pscarb to help you - with him behind you you'll amaze yourself, I'm sure. Don't listen to anyone but him and give it everything you have mate, you'll have the pics too look back on for the rest of your life. 

Top top top! Made my night this has, can't wait for May now! Hope everything is great up in t'midlands PD.x


----------



## Jay.32

Good Morning Damage, I mean Jem, :whistling:

Looks like a good leg sesh yesterday chic, with out dropping anything aswel:lol:


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


well thanks boys - whenever you're finished thanks very much

Rob - I want to know about this queen - I know about Geraldine so if it's along the same lines I deserve an explanation .... 

You boys are bitches arent you :whistling: ?

Rob I dont have everything actually  in fact I have bog all darling ....plenty of things I could do with so dont fret, you dont have to pimp yourself out :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Dimples! What's this, you're competing Jem?! Fantastic, fabulous, funky and erm frollickingly flumpylicious (ok so I don't know many f words longer than four letters long!) news! So pleased you're doing one, especially so since you've enlisted the mightly pscarb to help you - with him behind you you'll amaze yourself, I'm sure. Don't listen to anyone but him and give it everything you have mate, you'll have the pics too look back on for the rest of your life.
> 
> Top top top! Made my night this has, can't wait for May now! Hope everything is great up in t'midlands PD.x


thanks flower - where the heck have you been ?

I am quite sure you will make it to the show - bit worried about all of these people turning up :confused1:

I cannot back out now - too many people know :lol:

Bob cannot wait to get me advertising ironworks :laugh:

Paul is helping - although if he is reading this journal - he may change his mind very shortly 



Jay.32 said:


> Good Morning Damage, I mean Jem, :whistling:
> 
> Looks like a good leg sesh yesterday chic, with out dropping anything aswel:lol:


Didn't she do well :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just the broken laptop to contend with today ...and whatever else I damage in the process of living ...


----------



## Jem

Laptop is fixed now so I have no excuse for being on this forum whatsoever, I should be offline and working hard. I have tons to do ffs ....

Stress re deadlines is beginning to set in - it's my own fault - I do p!ss all and then worry like mad until it's done.....

Sooo having a day off from the gym I think actually. Glutes are killing as are quads vastus medialis to be precise

Not feeling much in the hams yet :confused1: which was strange considering I could not walk for the cramp in them after the session ...

I find it hard to take time off so it will do me good to do nothing !

Have had 12 eggs [6 whites, 6 whole] in total today    so probably good for the rest of the world if I stay indoors :lol: :lol:

Cannot be assed dealing with 'the lovely one' today - I know if I went earlier, I would have to face 'the rough one' so erm I'm hiding :bounce: !


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> Laptop is fixed now so I have no excuse for being on this forum whatsoever, I should be offline and working hard. I have tons to do ffs ....
> 
> Stress re deadlines is beginning to set in - it's my own fault - I do p!ss all and then worry like mad until it's done.....
> 
> Sooo having a day off from the gym I think actually. Glutes are killing as are quads vastus medialis to be precise
> 
> Not feeling much in the hams yet :confused1: which was strange considering I could not walk for the cramp in them after the session ...
> 
> I find it hard to take time off so it will do me good to do nothing !
> 
> Have had 12 eggs [6 whites, 6 whole] in total today    so probably good for the rest of the world if I stay indoors :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cannot be assed dealing with 'the lovely one' today - I know if I went earlier, I would have to face 'the rough one' so erm I'm hiding :bounce: !


Damage, I mean Jem

6 whole eggs is a lot IMO

I would have 3 whole and 9 whites out of the 12 hun


----------



## Jem

I didnt eat them altogether bleurgh .... but ok :laugh: just seems like a waste throwing them all away as the eggs are so feckin small as it is and you throw the best bit it in the bin....

Kids wont eat egg yolk so what's a girl to do - use them for cosmetic purposes :whistling:

and stop calling me damage pmsl - I am not that accident prone...really :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: :lol:

how much fat is in an egg yolk ? pfft I will google

I dont even know how much fat I should be having per day anyway :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> I didnt eat them altogether bleurgh .... but ok :laugh: just seems like a waste throwing them all away as the eggs are so feckin small as it is and you throw the best bit it in the bin....
> 
> Kids wont eat egg yolk so what's a girl to do - use them for cosmetic purposes :whistling:
> 
> and stop calling me damage pmsl - I am not that accident prone...really :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: :lol:
> 
> how much fat is in an egg yolk ? pfft I will google
> 
> I dont even know how much fat I should be having per day anyway :confused1:


 :lol: :laugh:  :lol: :laugh:you having a bad day still:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> I didnt eat them altogether bleurgh .... but ok :laugh: just seems like a waste throwing them all away as the eggs are so feckin small as it is and you throw the best bit it in the bin....
> 
> Kids wont eat egg yolk so what's a girl to do - use them for cosmetic purposes :whistling:
> 
> and stop calling me damage pmsl - I am not that accident prone...really :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: :lol:
> 
> how much fat is in an egg yolk ? pfft I will google
> 
> I dont even know how much fat I should be having per day anyway :confused1:


Whooo it took a long time to catch up on your journal. Must admit I gotta agree with you on throwing parts of egg away.

As far as how much fat you should be having a day, I think that depends, but 5-10g of fish oil is a good source of fat.

Have you fixed which comp you plan to compete in yet?


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> Whooo it took a long time to catch up on your journal. Must admit I gotta agree with you on throwing parts of egg away.
> 
> As far as how much fat you should be having a day, I think that depends, but 5-10g of fish oil is a good source of fat.
> 
> Have you fixed which comp you plan to compete in yet?


Yo Lys :thumb:

Aye having me fish oil honey !

ooooh I am not worrying about it at the moment until I am given further instructions tbh !

Just making sure I have enough protein is a battle in itself so until dieting or told otherwise, I'm not counting anything else particularly closely.

9th May Nabba Toned Figure Midlands :thumbup1:

How's stuff with you ?


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: :laugh:  :lol: :laugh:you having a bad day still:whistling:


kind of a 'nothing' day - nothing done,nothing sorted...at all

Got to get off this site for a start pmsl


----------



## Jem

pffft MAKE rice pudding or custard  ...Janet you must think I am some kind of chef pmsl. Baking is sooooo not my forte 

Actually I am still trying to find out what my forte is in life :confused1: :lol:

It's only so he can advertise our gym :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> pffft MAKE rice pudding or custard  ...Janet you must think I am some kind of chef pmsl. Baking is sooooo not my forte
> 
> Actually I am still trying to find out what my forte is in life :confused1: :lol:
> 
> *It's only so he can advertise our gym * :whistling:


So he must think your looking good or his gym would be laughed at:thumbup1:

Shall I tell you what I do with the yokes:whistling:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> So he must think your looking good or his gym would be laughed at:thumbup1:
> 
> *Oh suppose that's true isnt it - and all this time he was telling me I thought he was blowing smoke up me ass *  * I'm a bit cynical perhaps ! thanks tel * :wub: * made my day that ! *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> **Shall I tell you what I do with the yokes:whistling:*


Erm ...why are you whistling ? ...yeah go on then :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Beklet

I think there's around 5-6g fat in a yolk - I could be wrong....

In fact, pretty much all the fat in an egg is found in the yolk.....

You could always wash your hair with it...is apparently a good shampoo 

I eat the yolks - it's where the good stuff is :thumb:

Rice pudding isn't hard to make! Cooking is good - I have 7 jars of mincemeat all ready and waiting to be made into pies - :tongue:


----------



## TH0R

Beklet said:


> I think there's around 5-6g fat in a yolk - I could be wrong....
> 
> In fact, pretty much all the fat in an egg is found in the yolk.....
> 
> You could always wash your hair with it...is apparently a good shampoo
> 
> *I eat the yolks - it's where the good stuff is * :thumb:
> 
> Rice pudding isn't hard to make! Cooking is good - I have 7 jars of mincemeat all ready and waiting to be made into pies - :tongue:


Same as Beks:thumbup1:

1 large egg has 4.5g total fats, 1.6 saturated.

Don't forget the yolks contain 40% of the protein as well:whistling:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> 9th May Nabba Toned Figure Midlands :thumbup1:


Is this a defo jem?

Plenty of motivation for you then (not that u need it :lol: )

Might have to come cheer u on hun :thumbup1: And not perv at the stunning ladies at all :whistling: x


----------



## Jem

Ok done some research and I am going with this

*
*

*
per medium egg *

5.8g fat

1.7 saturated

6.5g protein

78 kcals

The protein in raw eggs is only 51% bio-available, whereas that of a cooked egg is nearer 91% bio-available, meaning the protein of cooked eggs is nearly twice as absorbable as the protein from raw eggs.

[The U.S. large egg's white weighs 38 grams with 4.7 grams of protein, 0.3 grams of carbohydrate and 62 milligrams of sodium. The U.S. large egg white contains about 20 calories.[2] Egg white has no dietary cholesterol. Egg white contains approximately 40 different proteins

*Edited from Bodybuilding.com - Scott Diedrichs *

*Meal 1 *

6 Egg Whites And 2 Yolks:

26.5 grams of protein.

0 carbohydrates.

5.23 grams of fat 2.7 grams of that is unsaturated fat (good fats).

153 calories.

*Meal 2 *

Bowl Of Oats, One Banana & 2 Tablespoon Of Flaxseed Oil:

39 grams of Protein

78 grams of Carbohydrates

48 grams of fat - only 4 grams of this fat is saturated

747 calories

*Meal 3 *

300 Grams Of Tuna With 1 Cup Of Broccoli:

64 grams of protein

10 grams of carbohydrates

6 gram of fat 1 gram coming from saturated sources

350 calories

*Total is: *

129.5g protein

88g carbs

59.23g fat of which only 7.7g is saturated fat

1250 kcals

plus protein pwo shake and some quark before bed with 1 tablespoon of peanut butter sometime during the day which I will edit in later and that should be a good day's meals I think ....


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Is this a defo jem?
> 
> Plenty of motivation for you then (not that u need it :lol: )
> 
> Might have to come cheer u on hun :thumbup1: And not perv at the stunning ladies at all :whistling: x


Yep PScarb is prepping me so I suppose I'd better show up on the day :lol: :lol: :lol:

Never, you perv K - never bruv


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Yep PScarb is prepping me so I suppose I'd better show up on the day :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Never, you perv K - never bruv


I wish you all the best hun  Think you will do yourself proud and ill defo come along :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

You obviously get fattier eggs than I

I'll have a word with my source, he said his figures were eggact, and he thinks

yours have been eggsagerated. I've not eggsauhsted all my contacts yet and

I'm eggspecting a phone call in a minute to confirm this

Its and eggo thing


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> You obviously get fattier eggs than I
> 
> I'll have a word with my source, he said his figures were eggact, and he thinks
> 
> yours have been eggsagerated. I've not eggsauhsted all my contacts yet and
> 
> I'm eggspecting a phone call in a minute to confirm this
> 
> Its and eggo thing


REPS FPMSL :bounce: :bounce::bounce:YOU ARE A REAL YOLKER X


----------



## TH0R

The Yolks on you :lol:


----------



## Jem

al bum en to you later - I am rep depleted currently !


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> al bum en to you later - I am rep depleted currently !


 :confused1: .............Jog on:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> If he is only providing the clothes to advertise his gym..push your luck and tell him he has to provide you with a couple of show bikinis as well.........good ones cost a small mortgage to buy, especially in a couple of colours to match the special ''**** me'' shoes you will have to wear..........work it to your advantage Jem......


Janet!  My heels are clear :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't think I will be doing matching colourway for the bikini 

I will be working it ...just not in the nuddy :thumbup1:

I dont intend either to wear a bikini big enough to advertise IRONWORKS ....my boobs are non existent as it is pmsl ...


----------



## Jem

Here you go A - here is the one I wear !


----------



## Rob68

Think you could live with this every day mi lady..... :thumb:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=33711&stc=1&d=1259270915


----------



## Jay.32

Jem dont forget I will be pr-judging you in your bikini:tongue:


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> Think you could live with this every day mi lady..... :thumb:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=33711&stc=1&d=1259270915


Oooh yeah   s'nice isn't it - I'd forgo sex forever for that I think :cool2:



Jay.32 said:


> Jem dont forget I will be pr-judging you in your bikini:tongue:


I'm hiding it from everyone   it's going under wraps from now on babes :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Oooh yeah   s'nice isn't it - I'd forgo sex forever for that I think :cool2:


You aint coming then:ban:...... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> You aint coming then:ban:...... :whistling:


 Oh sh!t :whistling: was just giving you an out because if we wait 6 yrs - you wont be able to perform :confused1:

Plenty of beach boys about though  they can deliver the supplies from the mainland ....


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Oh sh!t :whistling: was just giving you an out because if we wait 6 yrs - you wont be able to perform :confused1:
> 
> Plenty of beach boys about though  they can deliver the supplies from the mainland ....


HELLOOOOOOOOOOOO.......  .......i`ll borrow some viagra off tel if that happens....:laugh:.............

Am joking tel btw... 

Its wingman i`ll get it off.... :lol:


----------



## Jem

FPMSL - even when the man is sick you have no mercy


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> FPMSL - even when the man is sick you have no mercy


BP high cos he`s been to asda.......whats wrong with netto or aldi?.... :lol:

bloody yorkshire snob i tell ya.... 

we love you really tel.. :thumb: ..and hope your ok with the bp mate.....is a bit worrying though.....


----------



## TH0R

RJ68 said:


> BP high cos he`s been to asda.......whats wrong with netto or aldi?.... :lol:
> 
> bloody yorkshire snob i tell ya....
> 
> we love you really tel.. :thumb: ..and hope your ok with the bp mate.....is a bit worrying though.....


 :lol: :lol:

Oh and btw, its ciallis:tongue:


----------



## Rob68

tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh and btw, its ciallis:tongue:


DAMN .....where did you come from?..... :lol: .....


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> BP high cos he`s been to asda.......whats wrong with netto or aldi?.... :lol:
> 
> bloody yorkshire snob i tell ya....
> 
> we love you really tel.. :thumb: ..and hope your ok with the bp mate.....is a bit worrying though.....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I shop at Sainsbury's -actually have been wondering if there is somewhere cheaper pmsl

this week I have spent £88 Monday and then £43 yesterday - there's only me and the 2 kids and they have been at friends 1 night, dad's last night and will be away from tomorrow morning :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

I tell you what this bbing malarky is well expensive -

chicken fillets

turkey mince

salmon

tuna steak

tuna steak tinned

quorn

quark

cottage cheese

eggs

milk

peanut butter

That's what I buy for me - bit of carby sh!te for the kids ....

where does all the money go  .....TOILET ROLL 

He's got the serious boys in the thread talking to him now -so our cheap and chatty services are no longer required I'm afraid Rob

Dropped like hot tatties :whistling:  :whistling: [ok I'll be hot tottie you can be the tattie] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> DAMN .....where did you come from?..... :lol: .....


FPMSL - he's always there h34r:

Oh sh!t ^^^^ look what I just wrote pmsl :lol:

I forget anonymous people can read this - can't I have a tracker on my journal please Lorian :confused1:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I shop at Sainsbury's -actually have been wondering if there is somewhere cheaper pmsl
> 
> this week I have spent £88 Monday and then £43 yesterday - there's only me and the 2 kids and they have been at friends 1 night, dad's last night and will be away from tomorrow morning :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> I tell you what this bbing malarky is well expensive -
> 
> chicken fillets
> 
> turkey mince
> 
> salmon
> 
> tuna steak
> 
> tuna steak tinned
> 
> quorn
> 
> quark
> 
> cottage cheese
> 
> eggs
> 
> milk
> 
> peanut butter
> 
> *you getting the lean turkey mince jem?*
> 
> *sainsburys wholegrain rice is good to*
> 
> That's what I buy for me - bit of carby sh!te for the kids ....
> 
> where does all the money go  .....TOILET ROLL  .....
> 
> *does that mean your full of ........* :whistling:
> 
> He's got the serious boys in the thread talking to him now -so our cheap and chatty services are no longer required I'm afraid Rob
> 
> Dropped like hot tatties :whistling:  :whistling: [ok I'll be hot tottie you can be the tattie] :lol: :lol: :lol:


*HOW VERY DARE YOU...HOW RUDE:cursing:....................C*W...* :lol:

*X*


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> *HOW VERY DARE YOU...HOW RUDE:cursing:....................C*W...* :lol:
> 
> *X*


yep the lean one - not used it yet though ... I have grilled my chicken for tomorrow though but only because I ran out of cat food, the cat was hungry & I did not want to go back out of the house :laugh: so he's dined well tonight 

& yes rice - I forgot

I get the wholegrain basmati and the normal basmati 2 min bags because I only have half a bag and if I cook it from raw -I make it like I am feeding the five thousand :whistling: and it all gets wasted.

Sh!t I am in a meeting all feckin day tomorrow in Coventry -not got a clue where I am going [sat nav jobbie], not got a clue what I'm going there for, and not sorted any clothes out ffs :cursing:

Just remembered ....

and yes...I am full of sh!t .... :tongue:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> yep the lean one - not used it yet though ... I have grilled my chicken for tomorrow though but only because I ran out of cat food, the cat was hungry & I did not want to go back out of the house :laugh: so he's dined well tonight
> 
> & yes rice - I forgot
> 
> I get the wholegrain basmati and the normal basmati 2 min bags because I only have half a bag and if I cook it from raw -I make it like I am feeding the five thousand :whistling: and it all gets wasted.
> 
> Sh!t I am in a meeting all feckin day tomorrow in Coventry -not got a clue where I am going [sat nav jobbie], not got a clue what I'm going there for, and not sorted any clothes out ffs :cursing:
> 
> Just remembered ....
> 
> and yes...I am full of sh!t .... :tongue:


FPMSL....are you sure its a meeting? :whistling: ......there not just SENDING you to coventry ? :lol: :lol:........


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> FPMSL....are you sure its a meeting? :whistling: ......there not just SENDING you to coventry ? :lol: :lol:........


If only rob .... I'd be quite happy if they all just ignored me 

Maybe we will have a torrential downpour and it will be cancelled ? Fingers crossed x


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> Ok done some research and I am going with this
> 
> *per medium egg *
> 
> 5.8g fat
> 
> 1.7 saturated
> 
> 6.5g protein
> 
> 78 kcals
> 
> The protein in raw eggs is only 51% bio-available, whereas that of a cooked egg is nearer 91% bio-available, meaning the protein of cooked eggs is nearly twice as absorbable as the protein from raw eggs.
> 
> [The U.S. large egg's white weighs 38 grams with 4.7 grams of protein, 0.3 grams of carbohydrate and 62 milligrams of sodium. The U.S. large egg white contains about 20 calories.[2] Egg white has no dietary cholesterol. Egg white contains approximately 40 different proteins
> 
> *Edited from Bodybuilding.com - Scott Diedrichs *
> 
> *Meal 1 *
> 
> 6 Egg Whites And 2 Yolks:
> 
> 26.5 grams of protein.
> 
> 0 carbohydrates.
> 
> 5.23 grams of fat 2.7 grams of that is unsaturated fat (good fats).
> 
> 153 calories.
> 
> *Meal 2 *
> 
> Bowl Of Oats, One Banana & 2 Tablespoon Of Flaxseed Oil:
> 
> 39 grams of Protein
> 
> 78 grams of Carbohydrates
> 
> 48 grams of fat - only 4 grams of this fat is saturated
> 
> 747 calories
> 
> *Meal 3 *
> 
> 300 Grams Of Tuna With 1 Cup Of Broccoli:
> 
> 64 grams of protein
> 
> 10 grams of carbohydrates
> 
> 6 gram of fat 1 gram coming from saturated sources
> 
> 350 calories
> 
> *Total is: *
> 
> 129.5g protein
> 
> 88g carbs
> 
> 59.23g fat of which only 7.7g is saturated fat
> 
> 1250 kcals
> 
> plus protein pwo shake and some quark before bed with 1 tablespoon of peanut butter sometime during the day which I will edit in later and that should be a good day's meals I think ....


Damage, where is the protien coming from in Meal 2?


----------



## TH0R

I think she's probably forgot to put the whey powder in there, at a guess


----------



## Jem

Ok I have edited this:

*Meal 1 *

6 Egg Whites & 2 Yolks

Oats

Banana

2 Tablespoon Of Flaxseed Oil

39 grams of Protein

78 grams of Carbohydrates

48 grams of fat amazingly only 4 grams of this fat is saturated (bad fat).

A total of 900 calories

This is what it should have been ...seems very calorie dense :confused1:

Is it worth having all these carbs first thing in the morning ?


----------



## TH0R

Best time to have carbs I think?? For the days gruelling schedule


----------



## Jem

ok cheers - It is feckin busy at the moment tel - it's a p!ss take - I keep asking them if they know who I am but they still send me to meetings and make me do work .....cheeky b*stards:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> Ok I have edited this:
> 
> *Meal 1 *
> 
> 6 Egg Whites & 2 Yolks
> 
> Oats
> 
> Banana
> 
> 2 Tablespoon Of Flaxseed Oil
> 
> 39 grams of Protein
> 
> 78 grams of Carbohydrates
> 
> 48 grams of fat amazingly only 4 grams of this fat is saturated (bad fat).
> 
> A total of 900 calories
> 
> This is what it should have been ...seems very calorie dense :confused1:
> 
> Is it worth having all these carbs first thing in the morning ?


Yes best time to have them chic


----------



## Rob68

tel3563 said:


> For the days gruelling schedule


 :lol: ...This is mi ladys journal tel.... 

Evening


----------



## clairey.h

just checking in to see how its all going...........

Im sooooooooooooooo hungry, diets kicking in, yes thats right, the kids better sit down and shut up cause I aint having it today!!!!!!!!!or tomorrow...actually until further notice...

and wtf is going on asos have an add at the top of the page, I tried to buy on of them tops as well but sold out unless you want a size 16 

whats new in the ife of jemster this week, any new stalkers, locked yourself out of any cars?????? hehehehehe

xxxx


----------



## Jem

Cheeky fecker .... yes you! Good Evening !

Claire - you're in the same mood as me - I hate everyone today ...

If you dont stop eating sh!te you will be able to fit into that top soon ...:laugh:

Stalkers moi :whistling: too many to mention  

Managed to just drive the car in the correct manner this week surprisingly - have even coped with the motorway and the tossers on it as well - you get shunted by any lorries lately [and no, that's not a euphemism :cool2: ]

Was dying to stop at the shop on the way back from the gym and have one of those Galaxy cookie chocolate bars but there was this fool's car parked outside it and I did not want to speak to him :cursing: - at least he saved me the carbs :lol:

I am having a syntha 6 shake instead with my chicken and veg :beer:


----------



## clairey.h

cheeky feckin mare....humf...........sz 16 indeed....... (claire mardly turns around from the computer, checks herself in the mirror to make sure she can fit her reflection in it!!!!!)

no, no sh1t for me, no bread no chocolate, no biscuits, cakes or takeaways.....more unfourtunatly no alchol..... 

no lorry action for me lately im afraid.....lol

how about you...any action yet..... hehe


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> cheeky feckin mare....humf...........sz 16 indeed....... (claire mardly turns around from the computer, checks herself in the mirror to make sure she can fit her reflection in it!!!!!)
> 
> no, no sh1t for me, no bread no chocolate, no biscuits, cakes or takeaways.....more unfourtunatly no alchol.....
> 
> no lorry action for me lately im afraid.....lol
> 
> how about you...any action yet..... hehe


No bread ? - cheat meal x 1 per week perhaps ? dont be too restrictive or you are setting yourself up to fail claire 

I am not discussing potential action or lack thereof here  I am learning lessons & fast

Nothing is safe in this journal - all kinds of people read it :whistling:

Just done shoulders and some cardio at the gym now I am waiting for I'm a celeb to come on - what an exciting life I lead ....


----------



## clairey.h

I FOUND MY IPOD.....................so so so so chuffed whoop whoop, hanging for the cardio session now.........BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!

shoulders my favourite along with tris.....how did you do?????


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I FOUND MY IPOD.....................so so so so chuffed whoop whoop, hanging for the cardio session now.........BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!
> 
> shoulders my favourite along with tris.....how did you do?????


It's all a bit weak claire - they are my weak point and to compete I think I really need to bring them out. I need capped delts methinks.

Have spoken to Craig at the gym and until Paul advises, he is going to sort some things out for me to focus on them

It is blatantly obvious when you look at me that I have ickle shoulders and because I am quite hippy [hippy not hippo :tongue: ] I dont get the X - I am an H. Very tubular as someone said to me - straight up and down

Woe is moi ! I need some shoulders and some back width .....LATS PLEASE


----------



## clairey.h

shoulders are my weakest lift regarding weights but not to bothered as I know that I am working them hard when I do them.... regardless if its not as heavy as I would like,

LOL did shoulders with rob the other week, tried to phaf with my hair half way through and couldnt get my arms any above my neck........

what shoulder exercises do you do...in language I can understand...lol


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Oh hello flower -where ya been ?
> 
> for my sins - yes* if* Paul can transform me into something stage-worthy I am doing May 9th show - no doubt you will be there in some form :thumb:


i don't do IF's Jem.....

jesus this journal should be a soap opera......wonder how many posts you will make when you have no energy to type.....followed by evil laugh:thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> shoulders are my weakest lift regarding weights but not to bothered as I know that I am working them hard when I do them.... regardless if its not as heavy as I would like,
> 
> LOL did shoulders with rob the other week, tried to phaf with my hair half way through and couldnt get my arms any above my neck........
> 
> what shoulder exercises do you do...in language I can understand...lol


Well tonight was:

Military Press

Front Raises

Shoulder press

Lat Raises

Rear Pec Deck

But sometimes do cables [wood cutter type thingy], dbell press


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> i don't do IF's Jem.....
> 
> jesus this journal should be a soap opera......wonder how many posts you will make when you have no energy to type.....followed by evil laugh:thumb:


Masochist :confused1: :surrender:

I think maybe I might have to have begin a clean journal for serious posting sometime soon


----------



## clairey.h

Pscarb said:


> i don't do IF's Jem.....
> 
> jesus this journal should be a soap opera......wonder how many posts you will make when you have no energy to type.....followed by evil laugh:thumb:





Jem said:


> Masochist :confused1: :surrender:
> 
> I think maybe I might have to have begin a clean journal for serious posting sometime soon


dont be blaming me :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

No it's all me isnt it ? I just talk to myself :laugh:

Wonder what percentage of your posts are in this journal though


----------



## Khaos1436114653

here you go Jem, look don't touch


----------



## Jem

Saturday Day:

Did arms with some cardio so have this to write up....

Saturday Night:

Okie dokie so went out [with ironbunny] and got the tiniest bit tipsy ..... :whistling: but what a corking night

Started off the German Beer Market having a beer oddly enough...it was cold so we went to a nice pub

A glass of wine

turned into a bottle of wine,

which turned into 3 bottles of wine,

which turned into us dancing the night away to the Abba tribute band & drinking lots more.

We then went to another pub, then a lock in

I got home at 7:30 the next morning 

Loss of voice occurred -I cannot speak never mind shout so the children [cherubs that they are] are loving it :thumb:

I DID NOT train today :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> I DID NOT train today :whistling:


enjoy it while you can slacker:lol:, when Paul gets hold of you there won't even be funny farting:whistling:


----------



## CharlieC25

Hello Snake Woman! Have you missed me?? I've missed you 

Soooo what's been going on? I hear from Mr S that you are going to have him prep you for next year whoop!

I've been off the radar for 4 weeks but have started my off season diet and training today so will have a journal up and running soon xx


----------



## Jem

I think the time off probably did me more good than harm tbh

I am far too concerned about cardio and obsessive about not cheating when it comes to food so to let my hair down and blow out a few cobwebs will probably give my metabolism a bit of a kick start

I have decided that over the next 2 months, I need to forget about the aesthetics for the most part, still eat clean etc, but not worry about a bit of bloating and whether or not I did 90 mins cardio.

If I carry on like this I will have no muscle to strip down to anyway

Worried about the shoulders though - quite a few people now think it's fair game to question whether I will be in a position to get on stage with my shoulders the way they are, being as I am so tubular [no waist].

I told them that this will be sorted out, but I am worried that I am not doing the best that I could be right now with regards to shoulders session ...

So cardio is maintenance only - 20 mins after session, 2 non training days will be low intensity cardio for 90 mins

Trying to have one complete day with no cardio at all ...managed 2 days rest last week !

Lots of eggs ....mainly cooked but some LEW where needed to make up the protein and preparing meals in advance

that's the lot

Will prob go gym today but I am sick as a dog - complete loss of voice [i can only squeak] and my throat is killing, nasty cough


----------



## PRL

Khaos said:


> enjoy it while you can slacker:lol:, when Paul gets hold of you there won't even be funny farting:whistling:


Hahahahahaha So true. :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Sounds like you had a good night hun and like you say it has probably reeved your metabolism anyhoo!

Totally agree with you on the bulking phase...I'm eating clean, but lots of food and am getting serious bloating which I hate...but gotta think of the bigger picture right!!

Wass wrong with your shoulders hun...mine are stupidly wide which i hate 

Hope you're well and have a great week in the gym....

P.S If this Xmas meet does come off ..can i kip on your floor please


----------



## RACK

The blow out will have done you some good. If anything, my weekender has reminded me why I stopped drinkin LOL!


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Hello Snake Woman! Have you missed me?? I've missed you
> 
> Soooo what's been going on? I hear from Mr S that you are going to have him prep you for next year whoop!
> 
> I've been off the radar for 4 weeks but have started my off season diet and training today so will have a journal up and running soon xx


HELLLLLLOOOOO STRANGER !

course I have - was wondering where on earth you had gone to babes :laugh: 4 weeks off, bet that's done you the power of good carly. New diet and training regime - brilliant.

Yes I'm doing it - mostly down to you & your spine problems as to why I went for it & decided to stop feeling sorry about a couple of bleeding stretch marks and some excess skin on my tum ffs :whistling:  

Definitely down to you as to why I asked Paul for his help :thumb:

Are you doing off-season with Paul or on your own, is Paul prepping you for next year ? God help him if he has you and me to contend with :innocent: :bounce: :innocent: Glutton for punishment or what :laugh:

Good, get that new journal going

Of course both mine and yours will become serious discussion places- none of this smilification :beer: [sort of...] xxxxx


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Hahahahahaha So true. :thumb:


Oi - you just come in here to gloat Pete 



Kate1976 said:


> Sounds like you had a good night hun and like you say it has probably reeved your metabolism anyhoo!
> 
> *That's my story anyway * :cool2:
> 
> Totally agree with you on the bulking phase...I'm eating clean, but lots of food and am getting serious bloating which I hate...but gotta think of the bigger picture right!!
> 
> Wass wrong with your shoulders hun...mine are stupidly wide which i hate
> 
> *they are small * :confused1: *...very small so dont create that X illusion at all *
> 
> *and I have no lats whatsoever *
> 
> Hope you're well and have a great week in the gym....
> 
> P.S If this Xmas meet does come off ..can i kip on your floor please


*the floor - would not dream of it - welcome to sleep in a bed at mine though * 



RACK said:


> The blow out will have done you some good. If anything, my weekender has reminded me why I stopped drinkin LOL!


*That as well Rack * :whistling: 

*Although I did have such a good time - that I might well do it again before Jan 31st *  *...carb and salt intake the next day was massive:beer:* :beer: *:beer: *


----------



## PRL

Sorry. Couldn't help myself.

I'll just sit back and shut up from this point on........................... well that's what I intend to do. lol


----------



## RACK

You do right Jem, it's horrible obsessing over everything and as you mention about trying to get the cardio in for the day.

Time to relax a little before the real hell starts.


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Sorry. Couldn't help myself.
> 
> I'll just sit back and shut up from this point on........................... well that's what I intend to do. lol


I prefer the taunters:001_tt2: to lurkers h34r: pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:

...carry on, give it your best shot trouble  :whistling: 

In fact, I am sure you are due to give me a session in the gym - [not chins!], it would have to be legs I think


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> You do right Jem, it's horrible obsessing over everything and as you mention about trying to get the cardio in for the day.
> 
> Time to relax a little before the real hell starts.


It was taking over my life honestly Rack - no time for anything else

[she says, typing thousands of posts on here instead of actually working....]

How vain and superficial is that. :confused1:

I feel a lot more relaxed now that I know the pain is on the horizon but planned ...and with an expert :thumbup1:

Plus I have you going through the same thing, and carly who has the t shirt :thumb:


----------



## RACK

That's one of the main reasons I chose to do a comp. I'd kill myself for months to look half decent for a holiday, come back looking and feeling no where as good as I did, feel guilty for having the holiday then spend the time before the next one being so anal (not the good kind!) about everything and keeping my body in limbo.

As soon as the end of January comes, there's a meaning to stay strict 

On another note, we're not vain, we just like looking good lol.


----------



## bicurl

making good progress


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> That's one of the main reasons I chose to do a comp. I'd kill myself for months to look half decent for a holiday, come back looking and feeling no where as good as I did, feel guilty for having the holiday then spend the time before the next one being so anal (not the good kind!) about everything and keeping my body in limbo.
> 
> As soon as the end of January comes, there's a meaning to stay strict
> 
> On another note, we're not vain, we just like looking good lol.


I just need to prove to myself that I can do it -I'm just a bloody control freak !



bicurl said:


> making good progress


Thanks bicurl - cheers for popping in !


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> I prefer the taunters:001_tt2: to lurkers h34r: pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...carry on, give it your best shot trouble  :whistling:
> 
> In fact, I am sure you are due to give me a session in the gym - [not chins!], it would have to be legs I think


Been in a few time and you were no where to be seen.

Even had a good long chat with Mr Smile who helped me sort out a few issues.

You slacking in the gym already??????

No not legs. I'm no where near mentally ready for the pain. Chins are out too. Too much pizza. :beer:


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Been in a few time and you were no where to be seen.
> 
> Even had a good long chat with Mr Smile who helped me sort out a few issues.
> 
> You slacking in the gym already??????
> 
> No not legs. I'm no where near mentally ready for the pain. Chins are out too. Too much pizza. :beer:


 :lol: Moi :innocent:

Less is more ! ...

Well ahem -let me know next time, I am there everyday at some point  never after 7 though Pete, apart from Mondays !

OMG you are not training legs at the moment :confused1: but you have the best legs I've ever seen in that gym ...

PIZZA - used to love them, cannot stand it now - too rich :ban:

Hope all is good with the family !

Emma


----------



## clairey.h

haha sounds like an awesome night there sweetpea.........abba indeady did you do the whole dancing queen bit......pmsl


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha sounds like an awesome night there sweetpea.........abba indeady did you do the whole dancing queen bit......pmsl


oooh wicked night claire -absolutely great. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Lots, lots gossip - pm/call business

Taking Willow to netball shortyl and I off to the gym [with no voice :whistling: ]. Think I should do chest but feel poopy. How's you? xxx


----------



## clairey.h

having really bad day...but could get soooooo much worse so not complaining.....much

emily has been drs again...ear, nose throat infection...again so been up all night with her....need to get essay done will probably just sit up all night and do it........sleep later

and then I get home rob says the vets has rung and I need to ring back as the dogs bloodtest results are back and he needs to be tested for luekeamia as his white bloodcells arnt good.....have been sitting by the phone waiting for the vet to ring me as hes busy .... 

have I brought down your day yet chick.....lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> having really bad day...but could get soooooo much worse so not complaining.....much
> 
> emily has been drs again...ear, nose throat infection...again so been up all night with her....need to get essay done will probably just sit up all night and do it........sleep later
> 
> and then I get home rob says the vets has rung and I need to ring back as the dogs bloodtest results are back and he needs to be tested for luekeamia as his white bloodcells arnt good.....have been sitting by the phone waiting for the vet to ring me as hes busy ....
> 
> have I brought down your day yet chick.....lol


Aaaah sh!t claire sorry to hear that - I thought they were going to come back fine - i will pm got to run out ....


----------



## clairey.h

ok....only a fleeting visit.....far far far to much to do .....hey ho 

tomorrow is another day...rob swears hes fine so not going to think about it....to much...until the nest results come back......when the fecking vet decides to ring back to arrange to bring him back in that is.....uuuurrrrrgrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

frustration being taking out on the hhhhhhhhhh button


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> I'm just a bloody control freak !


hmmm yes you are:lol:, but seriously take a deep breath and relax, anything can done if it's broken down into managable portions:thumb:


----------



## leafman

I have nothing to add at this point so will leave a :tongue: to show my presence.

Ohh hang on errr no nothing to add :whistling:


----------



## Jem

well thanks boys :thumb:

Leaf are you getting back into it yet ? I have not heard an update - must visit your journal

If I wasnt going for this comp, I would have been very close to getting one of those pups from you .... however, it's an expensive game so I'm watching the pennies 

Back from the gym - did do chest and was an ok session, nothing ground-breaking and used the smiths in the women's gym because it was way too busy [to coin a phrase that has been moaned about lately:rolleyes:]

...well it gets packed out on a night time - nightmare to find a parking space, never mind get hold of benches...

Smiths Bench

Working sets:

20kg - 2 x 15

25kg - 2 x 12; 1 x 8

CG Chest Press

Working sets:

30kg - 1 x 10

45kg - 2 x 12, 1 x 9

DBell Flyes [Flat]

7.5kg each - 3 x 20

[Yes I like high repping on low weights on this, I think it hits the spot]

Pec Deck

30kg x 15

45kg x 12; 10

Cardio x 15 mins and then some abs

Session was short and sweet


----------



## rodrigo

keep at it jem :thumb: puttin the xmas tree up saturday:cursing: now that is stressful , bout a trillion lights FFS when its on i think it drains the national grid but heh the kids will love it specially the young one he will trash the monstrosity:lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> well thanks boys :thumb:
> 
> Leaf are you getting back into it yet ? I have not heard an update - must visit your journal
> 
> If I wasnt going for this comp, I would have been very close to getting one of those pups from you .... however, it's an expensive game so I'm watching the pennies


Just starting to now jem  Will be first week back this week (well first full week), so hopefully ill be back into the swing of things soon enougth :thumbup1:

Pups are ace someone coming from birmingham to night to buy one but they cant get here till 11 tonight lol. Anyway will pop back in soon, and i hope you enjoy this comp ur doing


----------



## Jem

Christmas trees aaargh -my friends have their trees up already so I am getting it in the neck from my little darlings ....I will have to do it at the weekend - oh shopping for xmas decs ...costs a fortune, well it does when I buy them anyway.

Why do I have such expensive taste ?

I often wonder what people see in chatty sh!t - you know naff ornaments and singing santas ....but at least they cost bog all! Mine consists of Debenhams, Next and Selfridges ffs :cursing:The stuff looks good though:thumb:

Going for a red and black theme this year I think :thumb:

Right so yes -down to the real business

Been in the office today so shake-city really as had car trouble first thing, late getting to work, missed the sandwich man ...still got to the gym tonight though

*Fodder:*

Meal 1

3 slices granary with p/nut butter

Meal 2

Syntha 6 with some Myoplex Meal Replacement mixed in - with semi skim milk

Meal 3

2 plums

Handful grapes

Sweet Mince Pie :tongue: Ho Ho Ho 

Meal 4

PWO shake - 1 scoop Pro Peptide

Meal 5

Shepherd pie [homemade] with lean turkey mince, sprinkle grated cheese, BBQ sauce and 1/4 tin beans

Meal 6

will be quark

*Gym was cardio *

20 mins treadmill [9.5%]

20 mins bike [above 80rpm]

10 mins x trainer [level 8]

10 mins stepper [hill climb]

10 mins treadmill [incline 9.5%]

Total = 70 mins

Very light cardio as I am conscious of doing too much now - need to beef up:thumb: also not top of the pops either

Still cannot speak - I just squeak


----------



## TH0R

Any Newbies in here

70 mins light cardio, thats my whole months worth:whistling: :thumbup1:

Wish I had your thirst for the treadmills, so fecking boring, specially at our

"mens gym", not much candy and when it appears it gets bombarded by the

young guys:rolleyes:

Life is so unfair for us vets:sad:


----------



## Kate1976

Hello Missus  Just caught myself drooling at your breakfast and then wincing at 70 mins cardio!!

I hope this xmas meet comes off...it would be really nice to meet some peeps off here...esp the ladies as we are so few and far between!

Good luck with the leg session tonight ....make a few new PBs!!


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Any Newbies in here
> 
> *JUST YOURSELF* :whistling:
> 
> 70 mins light cardio, thats my whole months worth:whistling: :thumbup1:
> 
> Wish I had your thirst for the treadmills, so fecking boring, specially at our
> 
> "mens gym", not much candy and when it appears it gets bombarded by the
> 
> young guys:rolleyes:
> 
> Life is so unfair for us vets:sad:


*Tel - you know that is low for me ...I am working on it. *

*Still got called a slacker when I went to leave * :lol: 

*...I talk on the treadmill - that's why it goes so fast *



Kate1976 said:


> Hello Missus  Just caught myself drooling at your breakfast and then wincing at 70 mins cardio!!
> 
> *3 granary and pnut butter ? -yum - why cant you have it ? *
> 
> *That's nothing pmsl ...that is me cutting down ... Oh MY ! *
> 
> I hope this xmas meet comes off...it would be really nice to meet some peeps off here...esp the ladies as we are so few and far between!
> 
> Good luck with the leg session tonight ....make a few new PBs!!


*Yep would be good - I dont mind where it is at all *

*Pfft PBs - been a long time since I did that ! we will see :laugh:*


----------



## mick_the_brick

Hey Ho Jem 

Been a while my geordie pal LOL...

Just catching up really - eating seems to be more structured now which is good.

You thought about swapping out semi skimmed milk for skimmed milk (there's no sh1ty fats in skimmed milk) or even better unsweetened soya milk??

Just a thought


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Hey Ho Jem
> 
> Been a while my geordie pal LOL...
> 
> Just catching up really - eating seems to be more structured now which is good.
> 
> You thought about swapping out semi skimmed milk for skimmed milk (there's no sh1ty fats in skimmed milk) or even better unsweetened soya milk??
> 
> Just a thought


Aye I am a skimmed milk girl Mick as it goes -have the other stuff for the kids and it was all I had in the house 

You can keep yer feckin soya sh!te though - unless Paul decides that crap is necessary, I will stick to the cow :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am making the most of things until I become deprived in the very near future, I'll be getting a double chin if I'm not careful  

what sort of size are you at the moment Mick - spill ....

Hope family is doing well

x


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nah I'm getting through around 6 litres of the soya stuff PW now TBH LOL ...

I stick to the cow with the meaty side of things BTW 

Cut down Jem to a trim 15st 8lbs just on cruising at the moment and running some IGF then will be rebounding back in 2 weeks BIG TIME with plenty of food / gear / slin and HGH.

PM me your addy I'll send you some pics if you want?? Got some new ones of the bairn actually I was showing GB.


----------



## Cass

Kate1976 said:


> Hello Missus  Just caught myself drooling at your breakfast and then wincing at 70 mins cardio!!
> 
> I hope this xmas meet comes off...it would be really nice to meet some peeps off here...esp the ladies as we are so few and far between!QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, will be nice to meet everyone! and I agree, that breakfast looks tres bien, love bread, and pb, soooo good, no carbs for me though  roll on cheat day.


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Nah I'm getting through around 6 litres of the soya stuff PW now TBH LOL ...
> 
> I stick to the cow with the meaty side of things BTW
> 
> Cut down Jem to a trim 15st 8lbs just on cruising at the moment and running some IGF then will be rebounding back in 2 weeks BIG TIME with plenty of food / gear / slin and HGH.
> 
> PM me your addy I'll send you some pics if you want?? Got some new ones of the bairn actually I was showing GB.


*6 litres ! noticed any difference then ? *

*I dont want to make vast dieting changes at the moment rather than upping the protein because I am aware of the changes that are going to take place when I am carb deprived in the very near future * :confused1:

*I am taking nada at the moment - no eph, clen, not a thing *  * and I sleep sooooooo much better *

*The scales are not my friend though - thrown out of sight ..... *

*Might have a superpump tonight before legs - have never felt anything from these because think receptors were fooked but bring on the buzz -I am going to need it .... *

*Oh and I dont eat red meat ... *

*What's the long term goal then Mick ?*



Cass said:


> Ha think some people will be a surprise :laugh:
> 
> Carbs am is ok girlies - dont be too restrictive :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> *6 litres ! noticed any difference then ? *
> 
> *I dont want to make vast dieting changes at the moment rather than upping the protein because I am aware of the changes that are going to take place when I am carb deprived in the very near future * :confused1:
> 
> *I am taking nada at the moment - no eph, clen, not a thing *  * and I sleep sooooooo much better *
> 
> *The scales are not my friend though - thrown out of sight ..... *
> 
> *Might have a superpump tonight before legs - have never felt anything from these because think receptors were fooked but bring on the buzz -I am going to need it .... *
> 
> *Oh and I dont eat red meat ... *
> 
> *What's the long term goal then Mick ?*


Yes no bloat whatsoever - I guess from reducing the amount of lactose in my diet :thumbup1:

Yeah I always sleep soundly apart from when the little one is up teething.

Don't eat red meat?? Any reason why?? I grow really well from red meat.

Long term goal is get bigger and leaner as every year pasts :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

mick_the_brick said:


> Yes no bloat whatsoever -* I guess from reducing the amount of lactose in my diet * :thumbup1:
> 
> Yeah I always sleep soundly apart from when the little one is up teething.
> 
> Don't eat red meat?? Any reason why?? I grow really well from red meat.
> 
> Long term goal is get bigger and leaner as every year pasts :thumb:


*Has this been difficult Mick??* *Have you found that your stomach doesn't*

*
seem to be as distended?*


----------



## mick_the_brick

Exactly correct Tel...

Not at all difficult mate - swapped over skimmed milk for unsweetened soya milk


----------



## TH0R

Whats your milk intake mick, per day, I probably only drink a pint per day, full cream 

but I have often suspected that the distended stomach is caused by lactose intolerance


----------



## mick_the_brick

Maybe 2.5 pints per day mate something like that.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Also a number of other health benefits with soy milk


----------



## Jem

this isnt the soya milk thread though .......

Only joking boys .... :lol: :lol: :lol:

as you were you milk drinking sissies

Maggie Thatcher would be proud :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> this isnt the soya milk thread though .......
> 
> Only joking boys .... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> as you were you milk drinking sissies
> 
> Maggie Thatcher would be proud :thumb:


Just sharing the knowledge...

Who's this Maggie Thatcher... not sure I'm as old as you to remember LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

mick_the_brick said:


> Just sharing the knowledge...
> 
> Who's this Maggie Thatcher... not sure I'm as old as you to remember LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


Maggie stole our milk!!!!


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> HELLLLLLOOOOO STRANGER !
> 
> course I have - was wondering where on earth you had gone to babes :laugh: 4 weeks off, bet that's done you the power of good carly. New diet and training regime - brilliant.
> 
> Yes I'm doing it - mostly down to you & your spine problems as to why I went for it & decided to stop feeling sorry about a couple of bleeding stretch marks and some excess skin on my tum ffs :whistling:
> 
> Definitely down to you as to why I asked Paul for his help :thumb:
> 
> Are you doing off-season with Paul or on your own, is Paul prepping you for next year ? God help him if he has you and me to contend with :innocent: :bounce: :innocent: Glutton for punishment or what :laugh:
> 
> Good, get that new journal going
> 
> Of course both mine and yours will become serious discussion places- none of this smilification :beer: [sort of...] xxxxx


I am glad I have inspired you to compete! Everyone has things about their body that they don't like but the more you hate them the more they control you plus dream tan covers almost anything :thumb:

4 weeks off was probably more than I needed but things have been difficult at home so I decided to take the month off and then get back to normality after that 

I am doing my off season with Paul, I haven't done a full off season and full comp prep with him and the results I got just from having his wisdom for a few weeks were amazing. However, hubby and I are trying for another sprog so I may not compete next year if I do it will just be to get in shape again as I wont have had time to put on more muscle :cursing:

So have you started with Paul yet? Paul loves the punishment! In fact if we get his wife on board I reckon we could gang up on him with some excellent results 

xxxx


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> I am glad I have inspired you to compete! Everyone has things about their body that they don't like but the more you hate them the more they control you plus dream tan covers almost anything :thumb:
> 
> 4 weeks off was probably more than I needed but things have been difficult at home so I decided to take the month off and then get back to normality after that
> 
> I am doing my off season with Paul, I haven't done a full off season and full comp prep with him and the results I got just from having his wisdom for a few weeks were amazing. However, hubby and I are trying for another sprog so I may not compete next year if I do it will just be to get in shape again as I wont have had time to put on more muscle :cursing:
> 
> So have you started with Paul yet? Paul loves the punishment! In fact if we get his wife on board I reckon we could gang up on him with some excellent results
> 
> xxxx


Oh was it the problems we discussed previously ? Hope they are sorted now then ...how's the kidder doing - bet he is growing up rapidly honey 

Well, congratulations re the decision on the baby making front, I know you were talking about it - so have you started practicing yet ? It's important to practice, practice, practice Miss Whiplash 

Aaah you'll do well whatever happens ...hoping baby not comp - life's too short - get on with the kids honey then you can still have a life when they are older. You dont want to be starting to have kids when you are 40 imo :beer:

He must love it :whistling:

A trio of trouble - loving your work carly ....

Bet the men are a doddle to deal with in comparison - far too much oestrogen flying about with us :innocent:

At the moment I am just eating and growing - feel like a blob :cool2: - very hard not to get out and run, run, run then get on the cardio equipment - think I am turning into a fat slob :cursing:

Diet from Jan 31st and I cannot wait [she says.....]


----------



## Jem

So in the last 10 weeks I have managed to put on almost a stone in weight according to my scales :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

I know that putting some muscle on is the goal but how do you know if that's what it is ...and 12 pounds is a lot of weight over 10 weeks...

I am not eating a load of crap, I am eating decidedly more ...perhaps I need to watch the carb intake

Basically though, I am sure it's because I am eating more protein, training harder on the weights [not this week pfft]not doing as much cardio & coming off all stims

I cannot bear to put anymore on though - I just feel butch

Clothes are not tight though ...it's my own fault for getting on the scales ...


----------



## DB

Scales are the devil's making!

Go by the mirror and simple grabbing of fat,

what's your diet looking like Jem?


----------



## Kate1976

The scales liiiiiiiiiiiiie Jem...you know that!! Esp if your clothes are no tighter....I bet a fair percentage is muscle hun!

Hey focus on Jan when you can start to strip it all off and reveal the ripped bod underneath  Easier said than done I know...chin up!


----------



## Jem

DB said:


> Scales are the devil's making!
> 
> Go by the mirror and simple grabbing of fat,
> 
> what's your diet looking like Jem?


Well Trouble, nice of you to comment 

I think you put everything down to the devil or witchcraft :whistling:

Hmmm grabbing of fat - I have been - like a nutter and I'm sure there is more round the stomach 

Diet is being noted here [but gets buried in chit chat]

I am aiming for 200g protein per day [lot is from eggs, shakes and quark] , keeping carbs to a minimum, not counting fat so guesswork admittedly

Not sure what ratios I should have at this point when the goal is to build as much muscle before dieting end Jan ?

I am going to the lowcarb store and buying lots ....



Kate1976 said:


> The scales liiiiiiiiiiiiie Jem...you know that!! Esp if your clothes are no tighter....I bet a fair percentage is muscle hun!
> 
> Hey focus on Jan when you can start to strip it all off and reveal the ripped bod underneath  Easier said than done I know...chin up!


I cannot wait Kate - I dont like this building business - makes me feel like a fat ****


----------



## Kate1976

Me neither Jem...esp as we are taller than the average female...makes me feel like crap!

Lets hope we can sort this meet out to cheer us up as we are running out of dates...


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Me neither Jem...esp as we are taller than the average female...makes me feel like crap!
> 
> Lets hope we can sort this meet out to cheer us up as we are running out of dates...


yeah then we can sit in a corner like 2 fat ***** drinking wine until we feel like hot babes again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Emailed you chic


----------



## Jem

Okie Dokie some training:

*Wednesday *

*
Legs *

Did 60 mins cardio before deciding that yes, I was going to actually do legs - training partner is too feckin knackered to train anything other than cardio at the moment - and it shows ....but bugger that getting in my way !

I was very tired when I got there and then suddenly perked up and decided to get on the weights and see how I got on ...

Have not heavy squatted for 2 weeks now, not sure what difference it's making though

*Walking Lunges with 15lb d/bells *

4 lengths of the balcony [with my gangly legs that 5 big lunges each way]

Long strides with knee almost to floor - stretching the hams out

Nice and controlled -not much wibble going on 

*Step Lunges with 10lb D/Bells - 3 sets of 20 *

What it says on the tin -step up and down 2 stairs which are nice and steep & targets the glutes nicely

*Smiths Squats* :ban: don't care - was in the women's gym and that's what they have so thought would practice going deeper 

30kg ATG with legs together - 2 x 12

[this is the deepest I have ever squatted and a PT came over and told me not to squat so low :ban: ]

40kg legs a bit wider to allow for the weight but still low -2 x 10

These had me sweating more than the 60's I would do on a free bar I swear it :confused1: probably to do with the depth of it sherlock ....

Got sick of the women's part at this point and went to rejoin the sweaty men next door

Powerlifters were using all the oly bars in the power room where I would normally do SLDLs so gave up on these

*Lying Leg Curls *

30kg -2 x 12

40kg - 1 x 8 or 9 ?

*Seated Leg Curls *

was hating this machine but you can put your hand on my hams and feel how much this machine uses them so I am persisting

40 kg - 3 x 10

Standing Calves

230kg 3 x 10

200kg 1 x 10

Calves never hurt the next day, maybe lower weights, higher reps ...

Have had this discussion before actually ...

That was that - pooped but felt was a good session if a bit girlie

Today the glutes and hams hurt so I did target the right areas - maybe 'the rough one' was right ....if harsh :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Do the calf thing I do - hurts like a bitch the first time - I could barely walk for 3 days!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

I have 'the fear' when it comes to your 'triset calves hell' - something to do with the name perhaps:lol:

tell you what Beks - sat here eating the chicken PScarb stylie [in the pan with worcester sauce, simmered for 45 mins etc]...it's nice ! :thumb:

Dont have the no carb sauce yet or worcester sauce pmsl -so did with a Lloyd Grossman tom & chilli sauce, having it with s/corn and a wholemeal pitta :thumb:

Food for tomorrow sorted :thumbup1:

Good day at work ? Mine was sh!te -waiting for info from people as I cannot do anything without it and I have an imminent deadline ....still awaiting the feckin info now... b*stards x


----------



## rodrigo

calm down calm down in a liverpool accent , a lot of pent up aggression there hun pity the gym work was done eh


----------



## Jem

Have not been to the gym today because I was waiting for information grrrrrrrrrrrr

still the rest day will do me good .....[and make me feel even more of a heifer]


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I have 'the fear' when it comes to your 'triset calves hell' - something to do with the name perhaps:lol:
> 
> tell you what Beks - sat here eating the chicken PScarb stylie [in the pan with worcester sauce, simmered for 45 mins etc]...it's nice ! :thumb:
> 
> Dont have the no carb sauce yet or worcester sauce pmsl -so did with a Lloyd Grossman tom & chilli sauce, having it with s/corn and a wholemeal pitta :thumb:
> 
> Food for tomorrow sorted :thumbup1:
> 
> Good day at work ? Mine was sh!te -waiting for info from people as I cannot do anything without it and I have an imminent deadline ....still awaiting the feckin info now... b*stards x


Ugh don't....normally I'm done by 1pm and can go home and write up the report.....today - finished at 5pm, not home till gone 6 FFS no time for gym just eaten left over carrot sticks and houmous from yesterday - chicken sounds yummy I have Worcester sauce but not the low carb stuff yet, which reminds me I need to get chicken out of the freezer! Think I'mm have prawn curry tonight :thumb:


----------



## Jem

I reckon it will taste even better today as it has been sitting in the sauce all night in the fridge yum

No gym yesterday for me - legs were gone anyway - hurting even more today.

Will get to the gym at about 5 tonight [and it will be packed and I will have to utilise my bestest [very sub standard pmsl] driving skills to park]

Intending on doing erm shoulders and some cardio I think, once I get off here and do some work !


----------



## Jem

Haha been feeling a bit bulky lately what with all this eating malarky so have done some research and come up with some comparison pics [ffs this is work avoidance at the extreme end of the scale....]

Pics are left -March 2009

Pics on the right are Dec 2009

Cheered me up as I can see some changes 

Now I have a long way to go with Paul to get on the stage in May but seeing these little changes has helped mentally I think :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick

DB said:


> Scales are the devil's making!
> 
> Go by the mirror and simple grabbing of fat,


Wise words:beer:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Certainly some good progress has been made Geordie Jem


----------



## Jem

Thanks Janet - yes I have struggled and am still struggling to get my head around the whole bodybuilding thing.

The mental issues associated with food from childhood have had a lot to do with lack of progress tbh -I would never have thought these things would resurface ...but then bodybuilding success hinges on positive mental attitude !

Nuff said

Thanks Mick ;-)


----------



## WRT

Defo see changes there Jem!


----------



## Beklet

Yay muscles!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

thanks I think Tom 

Wow thanks Beks! - Never thought the word muscles and me would fit together in the same sentence so that's progress  ....pmsl at the first gurning face -I look a lot happier now as well ...


----------



## TH0R

Some great change there Jem, keep up the hard work missy:thumbup1:


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Oh was it the problems we discussed previously ? Hope they are sorted now then ...how's the kidder doing - bet he is growing up rapidly honey
> 
> Well, congratulations re the decision on the baby making front, I know you were talking about it - so have you started practicing yet ? It's important to practice, practice, practice Miss Whiplash
> 
> Aaah you'll do well whatever happens ...hoping baby not comp - life's too short - get on with the kids honey then you can still have a life when they are older. You dont want to be starting to have kids when you are 40 imo :beer:
> 
> He must love it :whistling:
> 
> A trio of trouble - loving your work carly ....
> 
> Bet the men are a doddle to deal with in comparison - far too much oestrogen flying about with us :innocent:
> 
> At the moment I am just eating and growing - feel like a blob :cool2: - very hard not to get out and run, run, run then get on the cardio equipment - think I am turning into a fat slob :cursing:
> 
> Diet from Jan 31st and I cannot wait [she says.....]


He's wicked thanks hun, was 2 on the 18th so had a nice birthday party with all the family and he got lots of prezzies 

Don't you worry Miss Whiplash is on the case, I just have to try and avert his stare from call of duty 

I had such a wicked year with the competitions but don't want Brandon to have a brother or sister when he's 10 I wanted the age gap to be smaller if we are blessed so since I am still young in terms of competing I will do the baby thing first and then hit the off season like never before - Cee won the NPA this year and she is in her 30s so got plenty of time well 3 yrs 

Haha I think he does love it secretly plus I hear the women don't moan half as much as the men coming up to comp time :whistling:

Don't worry too much about the weight on the off season - you have to put on some poundage to get that lean mass on - a true bodybuilder has two wardrobes: an off season and comp season one 

As long as you are eating clean, having a good cheat day and beasting your muscles in the gym then you are going the right way love 

Sooo excited to see how you get on :bounce:


----------



## CharlieC25

Great pics! You have obviously beasted arms and can see some good definition in your back! Great progress babe you have nothing to worry about - keep it up


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> thanks I think Tom


You think, I did mean it in a good way! I see a vast improvement


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Some great change there Jem, keep up the hard work missy:thumbup1:





WRT said:


> You think, I did mean it in a good way! I see a vast improvement


Thanks Tom - never know if you are taking the p!ss or not ! 

Well Tel, I have to thank you for your 6 week programme as well because it has helped enormously - getting me in the mode of training with more intensity and cutting the sessions back.

As I said, there are a lot of mental hurdles with me [as we have discussed in pms] & this is the only thing stopping me from cutting the cardio down completely!

Hoping I have got to grips with this now because I am sick of people in the gym taking the p!ss out of me for being a cardio queen ...someone tonight said that I looked skinny and was going to look like a beanpole on stage 

I do not intend for this to be the case - so I am chowing down and hefting the weights :cool2:


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> He's wicked thanks hun, was 2 on the 18th so had a nice birthday party with all the family and he got lots of prezzies
> 
> *doesn't it go fast though carly? bless him - he's at a lovely age now ! enjoy it, you can never take enough pics *
> 
> Don't you worry Miss Whiplash is on the case, I just have to try and avert his stare from call of duty
> 
> *yes great form of contraception, computer games .... * :lol:
> 
> I had such a wicked year with the competitions but don't want Brandon to have a brother or sister when he's 10 I wanted the age gap to be smaller if we are blessed so since I am still young in terms of competing I will do the baby thing first and then hit the off season like never before - Cee won the NPA this year and she is in her 30s so got plenty of time well 3 yrs
> 
> *Yeah another 3 rugrats by that time *:laugh:
> 
> Haha I think he does love it secretly plus I hear the women don't moan half as much as the men coming up to comp time :whistling:
> 
> *We'll see - I'm a nightmare* :whistling:
> 
> Don't worry too much about the weight on the off season - you have to put on some poundage to get that lean mass on - a true bodybuilder has two wardrobes: an off season and comp season one
> 
> *yes & that's fine so long as I can explain to every single person that I meet that I look like a lump for strategic reasons * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> As long as you are eating clean, having a good cheat day and beasting your muscles in the gym then you are going the right way love
> 
> Sooo excited to see how you get on :bounce:


*I am certainly setting myself up for it ...everyone I speak to says they are coming to watch ...hope they are full of hot air *  * I'll never get out there, and if I do I will fall over:cool2: I am such a muppet though, I will fook something up, inevitable I am afraid * :whistling: 



CharlieC25 said:


> Great pics! You have obviously beasted arms and can see some good definition in your back! Great progress babe you have nothing to worry about - keep it up


*Awww thanks Carly - something definitely coming - could be a lot better but could be worse too*


----------



## Jem

*Friday *

*
Shoulders & cardio *

15 mins warm up incline tread

*Lateral Raises - superset - with cable woodchopper thingymabobbas *  

10lbs - 4 x 12

15lbs - 2 x 5

[bit too heavy for me, was starting to use whole body & big bend in arms]

*Cable woodcutters*

3 x 12 each arm

*Shoulder Press *

20kg -3 x 10

*Side Delt Machine *

20kg x 6

Pin out - 1 x 12 [knackered after the lat raises]

*Reverse Pec Deck *

30kg - 3 x 12

*Cardio *

15 mins bike

27 mins x-trainer


----------



## leafman

Not really said much for a while hun, but i think u have made loads of progress in all areas tbh. I can blatently see the changes in your pics, as said already definition in back is starting to show loads :thumbup1: I think your strength has come on a lot aswell. Keep at it em and all this hard work will pay off big time, and when you go up on stage and you look ace you will see its all worth while. 

I wish u all the best x


----------



## clairey.h

hey shark bite :whistling:

quick fly though, will devout proper attention to your progress later :thumb:

and reply to your PM........super sexy 

oh and to add mistress......who are you calling a 'bint' ffs told rob to ban you for a day for that, but he didnt take me seriously, wonder why :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

mwah mwah mwah


----------



## Jem

*Thanks K, since coming off the eph I definitely feel stronger * :confused1: * bit strange really ! cheers darling, now get saving for the Brum meet - I expect to see you there * :thumb:



clairey.h said:


> hey shark bite :whistling:
> 
> quick fly though, will devout proper attention to your progress later
> 
> and reply to your PM........super sexy
> 
> oh and to add mistress......who are you calling a 'bint' ffs told rob to ban you for a day for that, but he didnt take me seriously, wonder why
> 
> mwah mwah mwah


Hello chickie :laugh: sssssh shark bite  ....where have you got to these days hmmm ! thankyou kindly I cannot even remember sending you a pm it was that long ago :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: so you do indeed deserve the title el binto of bedfordshire 

BAN for a whole day fpmsl ....could you please make it a week and then I might get all of my long put off work done ? :thumbup1:

I sent him 2 kisses as well :devil2: - would have been more but he's short oh and yeah married to my good friend :whistling: :laugh:

....does that get me a ban :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol: lots of love to everyone xxxxxxxxxx assuming ozzie is ok being as I have not heard otherwise ? Phone call catch up tomorrow - let me know what you're up to ? xxxxxxx


----------



## stephy

can see quite a diff in your back totally! and your waist looks a little smaller


----------



## Jem

Thanks Steph - we are ignoring the waist issue until dieting begins - for the moment I'm just on the muscles   -all of that will fall into place but unfortunately the muscle thing won't :whistling:

Hope you're doing ok though !

*Saturday *

*
*

*
Arms, Cardio & Abs *

Had a really good hard session on the arms today BUT I did feel some shooting pain in my wrist when doing biceps :confused1: & also now have a pain in the right elbow

....the rest of my arms are aching in an entirely good way - forearms too! I came out of the gym pumped up - I could almost have been carrying invisible rugs [    ]

*Triceps *

*Bbell Skulls *

5kg - 1 x 20

7.5kg - 1 x 12

10kg - 2 x 10

*Machine Dips *

20kg per arm - 1 x 20

25kg per arm - 1 x 12; 1 x 7

*Straight Bar Pulldowns [Pushdowns?]*

20kg - 1 x 15; 1 x 10; 1 x 7

*Bench Dips *

1 x 20

2 x 10

*Biceps *

*Bi Curls - 10kg Bbell *

1 x 17; 1 x 15; 1 x 12 [with a rest.pause]

*Preacher Curls *

20kg

5 x as many reps as possible

Just repped this out and grunted

Got nice little pump and a pain in my wrist

*Cardio x 1hr *

Tread - 30

Bike - 30

Oblique Broomstick twists on balance ball x 300

[which incidentally was flat as a fart]


----------



## clairey.h

hehe hope your pleased with your progress piccies miss!!!!!! by the way do you want me to start asking around to find out whose got your boobs....pmsl...sorry :lol: :lol: :lol: you know I jest....see now you can call me a bint 

had a lovely romantic meal with wine :thumb: as soon as packed off kiddies am continuing with the rest of my evening :wink: :wink:

so is dancing queen making an apperance this weekend :whistling:

PMSL if I got rob to ban everyone who gave him a kissy rep there wouldnt be many people left.....lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> hehe hope your pleased with your progress piccies miss!!!!!! by the way do you want me to start asking around to find out whose got your boobs....pmsl...sorry you know I jest....see now you can call me a bint
> 
> *FLMAO you bitch * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: * I know where they are - they are in my bra draw - gel inserts in the wonderbra *
> 
> *Ev used to say wonderbra -wonder what happened * :cursing: * - we know how that ended *
> 
> *Mind you current [not] interest [ed] was busy telling me how I need to get the surgeon to sort it out as well *
> 
> *Good job I dont give a fook isn'tit ....* :cool2: :lol:
> 
> *I'd rather have muscles than fatty boobs * :whistling:
> 
> had a lovely romantic meal with wine :thumb: as soon as packed off kiddies am continuing with the rest of my evening :wink:
> 
> *slut [note I am not bitter or jealous ...really:laugh:] *
> 
> so is dancing queen making an apperance this weekend :whistling:
> 
> *No dancing queen is back in the box * :cool2: * she may stay there for some weeks now * :whistling: * I've scratched an itch and quite content with one 7am'er per quarter tar muchly * :tongue: * Unless of course I get to Bedford anytime soon *cough, cough**
> 
> PMSL if I got rob to ban everyone who gave him a kissy rep there wouldnt be many people left.....lol


*I know these men are such ass kissers on here* 

*xxxx *


----------



## clairey.h

oi boobs is boobs me love...haha keep telling rob not to get to used to them!!!!! determined to make the most of them whilst they are here though....yeh baby......sh1t I need to stop know to much wine to much info gonna spill....lol

PMSL you are funny...........shall I buy you some chicken fillets for crimbo......

obviously the wonder bra is a no go area......lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oi boobs is boobs me love...haha keep telling rob not to get to used to them!!!!! determined to make the most of them whilst they are here though....yeh baby......sh1t I need to stop know to much wine to much info gonna spill....lol
> 
> PMSL you are funny...........shall I buy you some chicken fillets for crimbo......
> 
> obviously the wonder bra is a no go area......lol


I did think you were ahem quite open tonight on your VM pmsl :lol:

Vino why now:laugh:

Are you getting all of these puns or are they straight over your p!ssed up head ? :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## clairey.h

cough cough and what are you impling...sh1t I dont want to read this over in the morning........oh oh well onwards and up wards.....off to get the kioddies to bed now so shall finish with

great progress

keep it up

eat more protein

drink more protein

watch your carbs

oh and watch whose bed you end up in.......(did I just type that.....oh well its good advice!!!!!)

looovvvveeee you xxxxxxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> cough cough and what are you impling...sh1t I dont want to read this over in the morning........oh oh well onwards and up wards.....off to get the kioddies to bed now so shall finish with
> 
> great progress
> 
> keep it up
> 
> eat more protein
> 
> drink more protein
> 
> watch your carbs
> 
> oh and watch whose bed you end up in.......(did I just type that.....oh well its good advice!!!!!)
> 
> looovvvveeee you xxxxxxx


*Good Night p!ss head -I cannot wait to speak to you tomorrow, you are going to be suffering *  * - get your aspirin ready * :cool2:


----------



## Jem

*Sunday *

*
Cardio Only *

20 mins stepper

25 mins x trainer

20 mins bike

Abs

Crunches - 4 x 15

15kg weighted crunches - 2 x 10

Meal 1

Oats, Flaxseed, LEW and Syntha 6 shake

Meal 2

2 toast with 5 egg whites and 1 whole egg

Meal 3

QNT PWO shake 53g protein, 69g carbs

Meal 4

2 chicken fillets in basil and tomato sauce

Meal 5 will be quark


----------



## kitten30

Yuuuummy.. food looks delish!  I'm on keto so I'm jealous of your toast.... great journal, well done hun xx


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> *I am certainly setting myself up for it ...everyone I speak to says they are coming to watch ...hope they are full of hot air *  * I'll never get out there, and if I do I will fall over:cool2: I am such a muppet though, I will fook something up, inevitable I am afraid * :whistling:
> 
> *Awww thanks Carly - something definitely coming - could be a lot better but could be worse too*


Stop putting yourself down love!! 'Could be a lot better' EVERYONE can say that! You are making improvements and that is a big plus - it doesnt matter how small the improvements fact is you are still making them  Don't make me use my whip on you!

Call of Duty is prob the best contraception out there! totally agree!! Although he's also working till 4am most nights of the weekend at the moment doing the security for those 'Best Parties Ever' functions so that works well contraception wise aswell :cursing:

You'll get out there coz after months of beasting yourself at the gym, forgoing the nice food and prepping your mind for it you will WANT to get up there and if you don't - so what? You will have a hotter figure :thumb:

Competing isn't for everyone and it is tough come comp prep but give it your best and that is all you can ask for..

xx


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Stop putting yourself down love!! 'Could be a lot better' EVERYONE can say that! You are making improvements and that is a big plus - it doesnt matter how small the improvements fact is you are still making them  Don't make me use my whip on you!
> 
> Call of Duty is prob the best contraception out there! totally agree!! Although he's also working till 4am most nights of the weekend at the moment doing the security for those 'Best Parties Ever' functions so that works well contraception wise aswell :cursing:
> 
> You'll get out there coz after months of beasting yourself at the gym, forgoing the nice food and prepping your mind for it you will WANT to get up there and if you don't - so what? You will have a hotter figure :thumb:
> 
> Competing isn't for everyone and it is tough come comp prep but give it your best and that is all you can ask for..
> 
> xx


Hi Darling, at least you have money flowing in, I have always been with night workers  and you just have to work around it. It has it's advantages 

COD has a lot to answer for - my boy is on it constantly - but better him slaughter men on a game than him being on the streets ... :confused1:

- yes do not fear - I am just seeing what we have to work with is all - I know 100% what my flaws and faults are with regards to my body and mental attitude so I know what I need to work on :thumb:

At the moment I am clearing schedules, outstanding duties, stupid men and trying to get everything smoothed over with work so that I don't have hissy fits or additional stress whilst dieting ...

Have also talked to the kids. I think the more involved they are the better otherwise they are going to feel slightly peeved. My boy is not happy at my choice of sport in the first place, much less me wearing a thong on stage :confused1:

It is something which I am determined to do for me, I then have a sh!t load of other things on the back burner which need picking up but from Jan - May the only things I want and need to be concerned with are the kids and the comp.

Not doing it is not something I am prepared to consider at all :ban: :lol:


----------



## skellan

Have to take my hat off too you Jem, you seem like uber determined lass and sounds like you are making continual improvements. If you dont think so then just flick back through your journal pages and see the strength increases!!

Thanks for the info on melanotan as well.

Matt


----------



## Jem

skellan said:


> Have to take my hat off too you Jem, you seem like uber determined lass and sounds like you are making continual improvements. If you dont think so then just flick back through your journal pages and see the strength increases!!
> 
> Thanks for the info on melanotan as well.
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt - yes I am a dog with a bone really  No problem, glad to help where I can


----------



## rodrigo

afternoon jem hun hope all is well with you and your trainin is goin good,one cheat day led to another on sat and sun some calories of sh!t foods went down my neck but boy did they taste good, especially the ben and jerry cookie dough ice cream


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> afternoon jem hun hope all is well with you and your trainin is goin good,one cheat day led to another on sat and sun some calories of sh!t foods went down my neck but boy did they taste good, especially the ben and jerry cookie dough ice cream


 :ban: :ban: :ban: no B&J's here purrlease :lol:


----------



## dax

Hey Hey Jemster, you seem to be progressing very well recentley, ive tried to read back over your journal but you have like a billion pages since i last looked lol, (yes ive not been on for a while)

Well done for taking the step to competing, your'll do fine im sure.

Great new pics aswell, keep up the good work.

:beer: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

dax said:


> Hey Hey Jemster, you seem to be progressing very well recentley, ive tried to read back over your journal but you have like a billion pages since i last looked lol, (yes ive not been on for a while)
> 
> Well done for taking the step to competing, your'll do fine im sure.
> 
> Great new pics aswell, keep up the good work.
> 
> :beer: :bounce: :thumb:


Haha where the hell have you been ?  How's the training going - are you updating the journal?

Thanks for the comments - trying to ignore everything bar weights and food at the moment so not too concerned at how I look :thumb:


----------



## dax

Jem said:


> Haha where the hell have you been ?  How's the training going - are you updating the journal?
> 
> Thanks for the comments - trying to ignore everything bar weights and food at the moment so not too concerned at how I look :thumb:


Been in the land of NO training, owwwwww, i know baddddd!!!

On it now so lets hope muscle memory serves me well, ive heard it exists lol

2010 will be a good year, for both of us i hope!!!

Dax :beer:


----------



## Jem

dax said:


> Been in the land of NO training, owwwwww, i know baddddd!!!
> 
> On it now so lets hope muscle memory serves me well, ive heard it exists lol
> 
> 2010 will be a good year, for both of us i hope!!!
> 
> Dax :beer:


Indeed honey ! I'm having a good run at the moment so long may it continue and I wish the same for you ...now get back in the gym lazy fecker :lol: :lol:


----------



## dax

Jem said:


> Indeed honey ! I'm having a good run at the moment so long may it continue and I wish the same for you ...now get back in the gym lazy fecker :lol: :lol:


I wish you all the same Jem, 2010 will be a good year for us both, i can feel it in me waters lol (god i sound old lol)

Im going back later this week, should be interesting, lol, NOT!!!

Starting a new journal next week, i expect you to follow with avid intent lol

Dax


----------



## Jem

dax said:


> I wish you all the same Jem, 2010 will be a good year for us both, i can feel it in me waters lol (god i sound old lol)
> 
> Im going back later this week, should be interesting, lol, NOT!!!
> 
> Starting a new journal next week, i expect you to follow with avid intent lol
> 
> Dax


Of course I will - as long as you keep it up Dax :whistling: no slacking this time !


----------



## clairey.h

Evening.......

how is it in the land of jem today.....

after talking to you on the phone, I found one of my children half starkers being chased by the workers there, and the other was hanging onto the lady who was doing body arts chair and wouldnt come home.....uuurrrrgggghhhhh count to ten and breath more like a flippin hundred!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PMSL


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> Evening.......
> 
> how is it in the land of jem today.....
> 
> after talking to you on the phone, I found one of my children half starkers being chased by the workers there, and the other was hanging onto the lady who was doing body arts chair and wouldnt come home.....uuurrrrgggghhhhh count to ten and breath more like a flippin hundred!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PMSL


Mwahahahaha :devil2: spawn of satan your kiddies are fpmsl - remind me NEVER to come to kids world with you  they are funny !

Busy working hard [for once] .....oh well it comes to us all *sigh*

OOOh and aaawww found out that a man at work has a crush on me :laugh: -my friend Fay introduced us [even though I've spoken to him a few times, so I wondered what she was playing at little sh1t stirrer she is]

Turns out last Tuesday he was 'enquiring' about me and she saw him taking sneaky peeks so decided that this week she would 'put him out of his misery' :lol: :lol: :lol:

I could have killed her when she told me - but was very flattered :thumbup1:

Nice chap - footballer - not much muscle - nice chap [did I say that ...] yeah nice is not really cutting it is it :tongue:

Was very strong in the gym today woohoo :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Got asked what I was taking

Nada, nothing, zilcho and stronger than ever :thumbup1:

I'll pm the rest -dont wanna broadcast my whole life :tongue: xxx


----------



## Jem

Thanks Janet, it's ok if I train with my partner so I am doing just that at the moment !


----------



## clairey.h

why PM you know this is tabloid jem...haha I wait with baited breath.......

spawn of satan....lol yes they are truely...after all you have met there dad, although on days like that he denys all knowledge and tells people......

'Im just shagging there mum, there dads in nick' fecker...pmsl

except he told the old dear who works in the local shop and forgot to tell me....didnt know what the feck she was going on about....pmsl 

so you met a new admirer........never know nice might suprise you...have you ever tried it....


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> why PM you know this is tabloid jem...haha I wait with baited breath.......
> 
> *nope because it will just all sound wrong and you know me well enough to know how things really are :laugh:*
> 
> spawn of satan....lol yes they are truely...after all you have met there dad, although on days like that he denys all knowledge and tells people......
> 
> 'Im just shagging there mum, there dads in nick' fecker...pmsl
> 
> except he told the old dear who works in the local shop and forgot to tell me....didnt know what the feck she was going on about....pmsl
> 
> *ffs what's he like - I really dont know how you put up with him*  *I would have been mortified * :whistling:
> 
> so you met a new admirer........never know nice might suprise you...have you ever tried it....


*Tried what precisely weirdo ? Ooooh you mean NICE ....erm yes, I'm horrid to them *  

*Is that what you meant ? *

*xx*


----------



## clairey.h

haha as you say laid back.....hehe it was funny though.......

and yes I meant try someone who is nice to YOU!!!!!!! dummy always with the inuendos...pmsl


----------



## Jem

Ooooh nice to me .... :confused1:

Had not considered that one  ! Don't think I could cope  arrogance is far sexier :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Ooooh nice to me .... :confused1:
> 
> Had not considered that one  ! Don't think I could cope  arrogance is far sexier :lol: :lol: :lol:


.......annnnd 18" guns..right 

You OK missus?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> .......annnnd 18" guns..right
> 
> You OK missus?


Well you know ...I'm not greedy :whistling: but someone who works hard in the gym [& works every body part :cursing: ] and has half a brain in their head, some ambition and not a window licker .....that would do :laugh: Oooh and good teeth :thumbup1:

Cool Kate - you ?  x


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Ooooh nice to me .... :confused1:
> 
> Had not considered that one  ! Don't think I could cope  arrogance is far sexier :lol: :lol: :lol:


yes I agree but arrogance has a very short shelf live before it becomes annoying and vile :tongue: there has to be that sweet side as well :thumb:

hell I dont know what I am saying...youve met my husband right:confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Well you know ...I'm not greedy :whistling: but someone who works hard in the gym [& works every body part :cursing: ] and has half a brain in their head, some ambition and not a window licker .....that would do :laugh: Oooh and good teeth :thumbup1:
> 
> Cool Kate - you ?  x


Couldn't agree more Jem....lord you make me laugh :laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> yes I agree but arrogance has a very short shelf live before it becomes annoying and vile :tongue: there has to be that sweet side as well :thumb:
> 
> hell I dont know what I am saying...youve met my husband right:confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


*Aye - I'm taking the 5th ..........*  



Kate1976 said:


> Couldn't agree more Jem....lord you make me laugh :laugh:


*Is it that hard to find* :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## skellan

My God your journal can get so off topic and cryptic sometimes!! Fustrating but still makes good reading

Back to your training please


----------



## Jem

skellan said:


> My God your journal can get so off topic and cryptic sometimes!! Fustrating but still makes good reading
> 
> Back to your training please


You're right Matt - there is mucho training to type up 

Have done chest and back [not together :laugh:] so got them to type up

Really good back session tonight :thumb:


----------



## skellan

I did back yesterday, mainly upper with some crazy ass sh1t exercises.

Bodyweight inverted rows EG hanging underneath the smith machine bar (horizontal) with legs suspended on a bench and pull up!

Absolutely mental for hitting your romboids.

My PT has recently decided that I need to do more core strengthening stuff so shoulders today was doing everything stood up . You forget how much respite you get from seated presses!


----------



## Jem

skellan said:


> I did back yesterday, mainly upper with some crazy ass sh1t exercises.
> 
> Bodyweight inverted rows EG hanging underneath the smith machine bar (horizontal) with legs suspended on a bench and pull up!
> 
> *Hmmm done the horizontal row things like that for my bis - they are like a cheaty pullup but close grip *
> 
> Absolutely mental for hitting your romboids.
> 
> My PT has recently decided that I need to do more core strengthening stuff so shoulders today was doing everything stood up . You forget how much respite you get from seated presses!


*ha sounds like you had fun*


----------



## skellan

Yes I`ve done the close grip ones for bi`s also. They are good! obviously the grip was the other way round.

When I do them with my pt he holds my legs and raises/lowers them as required! The only problem is I need a mat underneath for when I fail to prevent me from knocking myself out as I just drop like a stone!!


----------



## Jem

*Monday

Chest

Bench press machine [Monday is poser day no chance of getting a bench pmsl]

30 x 15

35 x 12

40 x 10

45 x 10

Chest Press 

30kg - 3 x 12

Pec Deck 

30 x 15

40 - 2 x 8

Press ups 

3 x 10

Tuesday 


Back 

Close grip lat pulldowns 

30kg x 15

40kg x 13

50kg x 9 [last 2 assisted]

Wide Grip pulldowns 

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

50kg x 8 [last 2 assisted]

Not sure what this upright row[/B] type machine  thing was called ? Hits middle of back and you are leaning on a pad and pulling the 2 handles up with the plates in the middle ? :confused1:

20kg x 15 [each arm]

25kg x 15 [a/a]

25kg x 15 [a/a]

Could have gone heavier but think training partner thought I was struggling 

Hyper Extensions 

2 x 15

Deads 

50 x 10

60 x 6 [grip failed]

60 x 5 [grip slipped again]

60 x 8 [with straps]

Nice session

WILL feel this tomorrow guaranteed :rockon:*


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Well you know ...I'm not greedy :whistling: but someone who works hard in the gym [& works every body part :cursing: ] and has half a brain in their head, some ambition and not a window licker .....that would do :laugh: Oooh and good teeth :thumbup1:
> 
> Cool Kate - you ?  x


 :whistling:


----------



## skellan

Now thats better reading!!

Noticed the last set off pulldowns...impressive!


----------



## mick_the_brick

How's the eating going Jem??

Still on track


----------



## Kate1976

Awesome back session girly - I bet you're feeling that today 

To answer you're question - yes it would seem so, most of em are already taken


----------



## Jem

Thanks Tom [ :whistling: :lol: ]

& Matt - yes quite surprised myself there 

Mick - yes food is ok -I am looking a lot bulkier though [sure of it] :lol:

Making sure I am getting that protein in there and back on skimmed milk

Making the most of food until end Jan ....

Hmmm - I just think the complete package is very rare Kate


----------



## mick_the_brick

Not on the soya stuff yet then LOL


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Not on the soya stuff yet then LOL


Nah but I might do to be fair Mick ...I can adapt quite easily  I am going shopping later so may indulge....

Soooo at 9am I was pumped and primed and waiting in the gym having done warm up treadmill awaiting shoulders !

Irregular time for me indeed but my pal that works behind the desk in the gym has a great set of delts and I am in panic mode about mine :laugh:

So I did a session with her:

Protocol was:

*Aim for 20 reps

*5 secs pause between sets

*3 sets

*Standing Lateral Raises -10lb [6kg?] d/bells *

20; 15; 13

*Arnold Press -10lb d/bell*

15; 15; 15

*Machine shoulder press - 1 plate *

20; 13; 10 [this was very very painful and I was making a lot of noise :lol: ]

last 3 reps in sets were assisted

*Low to High Shoulder Cable Pulls [for rears] *

1 plate

3 sets of 15

Nice building session based on intensity to stimulate the muscle fibres - as opposed to pulling the heavier weights.

I'm in pain :thumb:

Will be incorporating this every Weds now I think

Was a fast session, in and out

Back at 4.30 with training partner -cardio only tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice work grunter LOL


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Nice work grunter LOL


More of a sigh/squeal 

I could have a future doing voice overs for a certain genre :thumbup1:


----------



## mick_the_brick

I ain't even going to go there....


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Thanks Tom [ :whistling: :lol: ]
> 
> & Matt - yes quite surprised myself there
> 
> Mick - yes food is ok -I am looking a lot bulkier though [sure of it] :lol:
> 
> Making sure I am getting that protein in there and back on skimmed milk
> 
> Making the most of food until end Jan ....
> 
> *Hmmm - I just think the complete package is very rare Kate*


this is true,but fear not,i am available for hire via Ser,kind of like those online dvd rental places,you just have to remember to return me once i've been used:thumb: :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

hi jem skivin again here on the pc , work is dead so nothin else for it:whistling: lookin forward to workout today tho the mate has started a cycle lately and i seem to be under pressure to keep up:cursing: tho the uppin of the protein has reeped some reward as a few weights have been on the move :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lovin' the 9am shoulder workout..... :thumb:

....I was still asleep at that time


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lovin' the 9am shoulder workout..... :thumb:
> 
> ....I was still asleep at that time


Sh!ttin it about the shoulders now zar ! sooooo needs must 

They're hurting now 

6 weeks or so to get something up there :lol: :lol: :lol: ...I need to be looking at 2011 not 2010 

All fun though....

Bri - :whistling: - that's not the whole package is it ...that's hire purchase :cool2: I want one to lock up and keep [until I get bored]


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hurting is good :thumbup1:

You'll carry on growing through diet though 

Fvck I need to get my @rse in gear too.... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hurting is good :thumbup1:
> 
> You'll carry on growing through diet though
> 
> Fvck I need to get my @rse in gear too.... :whistling:


Fvck I need to get my @rse on gear .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Good for you lass - it definitely takes over your life first time round so having the kids on board is a good thing  plus you dont have to wear a thong hehe

Its definitely had its advantages him working nights - there's been more action in the day so the night is reserved for call of duty haha

What have you got planned for the weekend?


----------



## weeman

ok so i just looked at charlie's progress pics on her profile page. :w00t:

I'm going to stop there and switch pc off before my inner self kicks in and gets me banned.

(squeak)


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Sh!ttin it about the shoulders now zar ! sooooo needs must
> 
> They're hurting now
> 
> 6 weeks or so to get something up there :lol: :lol: :lol: ...I need to be looking at 2011 not 2010
> 
> All fun though....
> 
> Bri - :whistling: - that's not the whole package is it ...that's hire purchase :cool2: I want one to lock up and keep [until I get bored]


stop worrying your head about next year,you'll be so glad you did it in the end,and its netter your doing it nxt year than the year after cos the year after never comes,honestly you will surprise yourself with what you achieve at the end of it all,it will transform you as a person forever 

P.S.i am more than willing to be locked up and kept till you are bored,wouldnt take you long,i am quite repetitive ie talk about my guns,talk about your ass and legs,have sexing,talk about my guns,talk about your ass and legs,have sexing and so on and so on:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hurting is good :thumbup1:
> 
> *You'll carry on growing through diet though *
> 
> Fvck I need to get my @rse in gear too.... :whistling:


yep heed those words well,Zara is right,so many associate dieting for shows with not growing anymore,its defo not the case,no reason you cant keep on putting on lean tissue for several weeks on into the prep


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Good for you lass - it definitely takes over your life first time round so having the kids on board is a good thing  plus you dont have to wear a thong hehe
> 
> Its definitely had its advantages him working nights - there's been more action in the day so the night is reserved for call of duty haha
> 
> What have you got planned for the weekend?


Cheers Carly - if you're gonna do it - you might as well go the whole hog :laugh:

Weekend = Gym and shopping

Yet to start christmas shopping so best get ass in gear 

How about you ? xx



weeman said:


> ok so i just looked at charlie's progress pics on her profile page. :w00t:
> 
> I'm going to stop there and switch pc off before my inner self kicks in and gets me banned.
> 
> (squeak)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Lovely ickle carly :lol: :lol: :lol: - careful Bri she is otherwise known as Miss Whiplash


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> stop worrying your head about next year,you'll be so glad you did it in the end,and its netter your doing it nxt year than the year after cos the year after never comes,honestly you will surprise yourself with what you achieve at the end of it all,it will transform you as a person forever
> 
> *Yeah that was my thinking - just go for it ! So long as I do what Paul says I will be up there, I have complete faith in him *  * I just have to practice compliance* :whistling:
> 
> P.S.i am more than willing to be locked up and kept till you are bored,wouldnt take you long,i am quite repetitive ie talk about my guns,talk about your ass and legs,have sexing,talk about my guns,talk about your ass and legs,have sexing and so on and so on:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :w00t: :blink: :blink: FPMSL - you have an answer for everything :whistling:



weeman said:


> yep heed those words well,Zara is right,so many associate dieting for shows with not growing anymore,its defo not the case,no reason you cant keep on putting on lean tissue for several weeks on into the prep


Ok thanks Bri & Zara, advice is much appreciated :thumb:

This journal just consists of me moaning on ...that slin dog chap was right ....although I would never give him the satisfaction of thinking he was correct :lol:


----------



## Jem

Shoulders this morning [see above]

Cardio tonight

20 mins x trainer [fat burn]

20 mins treadmill incline [9%]

20 mins bike [above 80 rpm]

Abs

3 sets crunches

Planks


----------



## Beklet

Fly by. Bloody hotel. Bloody cough, too dangerous even to go for a walk. You can laugh though. This weekend i start running again. If this cough doesn't get worse . . .


----------



## Jem

sounds like fun Beks ! ....do you need to run ? or just walk incline treadmill ? running outside?


----------



## Beklet

Treadmill and outdoor. I like running in winter - i don't overheat and no one can see me. . . Can't do incline walking, it knackers my ankles . . .


----------



## Jem

Good for you ! soo you really are going for the fat loss bit now then ? woohoo we'll see you on stage shortly then ! xx


----------



## Kate1976

Did you get my PM hun x


----------



## Jem

Morning, Looking at them now ...pmsl

- me and pms = me & emails

= naf at responding on time ....


----------



## CharlieC25

Weeman there are no thongs on my profile page  just pics of me looking soft haha

Ems - I have done all my xmas shopping yippee!! So my weekend will be spent studying and baby making 

Oh yes Miss Whiplash does not take prisoners - just ask Paul - think I may have hit him once or twice 

Just put up the xmas decs with a little help(hinderance) from the little dude - are your kiddies excited about xmas or are they abit too old for it all now? I still love it and I'm almost 27 hehe


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Weeman there are no thongs on my profile page  just pics of me looking soft haha
> 
> *No, looking like a hottie *
> 
> Ems - I have done all my xmas shopping yippee!! So my weekend will be
> 
> spent studying and baby making
> 
> *Now that sounds like a plan * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: * I'm celibate *
> 
> Oh yes Miss Whiplash does not take prisoners - just ask Paul - think I may have hit him once or twice
> 
> :confused1: *Maybe I will be easier to contend with then* :laugh: *I definitely won't be hitting the little man *  **
> 
> Just put up the xmas decs with a little help(hinderance) from the little dude - are your kiddies excited about xmas or are they abit too old for it all now? I still love it and I'm almost 27 hehe


*Oh they are deeing me nappa in with it [as we say oop north] ....every hour of every day ...what are you getting us for christmas...*

*I have to buy mobile phones, a hamster plus associated equipment [hope the cat doesnt give him self a spesh lunch treat on xmas day...] and god knows what else ...boy wants a lap top ... *

*I have the tree and the lights and some of those twigs with lights and some on the mantelpiece intertwined with the wreath ....that's are far as I will go...I hate all the bloody decs that some people put up - I go for the minimalist look * :cool2: :lol: *:lol:* :lol: * Hark at Henrietta would ya ....move over Laurence Llewellyn [how many L's in it:confused1:...sure there's more ] Bowyn here comes Jem *

*xxxx*


----------



## rodrigo

lmao at the tree cos my mates girlfreind put those fairy lights round her vase of twigs and calls it the blair witch tree cos she couldnt be holed puttin the other monstrosity up:lol:


----------



## leafman

Its deeing me fukcing nappa in ffs :lol: Least yours know what they want for christmas tho, my lil one keeps picking like £10 games and pound shop swords and fluffy key rings and stuff :lol: Dont think she grasps she can have somat, like big i might just get her fukc all see how she likes it :laugh: Hate christmas will be glad when its done and kids are back at school :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Its deeing me fukcing nappa in ffs :lol: Least yours know what they want for christmas tho, my lil one keeps picking like £10 games and pound shop swords and fluffy key rings and stuff :lol: Dont think she grasps she can have somat, like big i might just get her fukc all see how she likes it :laugh: Hate christmas will be glad when its done and kids are back at school :thumbup1:


MERRY FACKING CHRISTMAS TO YOU TO K ! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

SANTA P!SSIN CLAUS YOU AIN'T 

Miserable little bugger - complaining because she is modest with mom & dad's money -Mine think I'm fooking Aristotle Onassis :lol: :lol: :lol:

They have not broken up from school yet 

You do make me laugh x


----------



## CharlieC25

I'm a fan of the minimalist look too although I have used an extra set of fairy lights left over from the wedding to decorate our kind of arch in the living room and must say Brandon is very excited by it 

Hey GG - long time no hear - you ok?


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> Glad all is going well Jem. Every time I visit your journal I have to go back about six pages to catch up with it all, it doesn't half fly along at a fast rate! Not long to go now till the prep starts in earnest for you. Glad to hear you have thought it through and got the kids as far on your side as you can...wise move. When the going gets hard you need all the support you can muster.....though you seem to have plenty on here.


*I know - I talk a lot * 

*Looking forward to it - lots of people are expecting me to fail I think so the masochistic part of me, the determined part of me and the Fack You part of me are all waiting to kick into action* :thumb:

*Lots of support from people on here - all much appreciated* *!*



CharlieC25 said:


> I'm a fan of the minimalist look too although I have used an extra set of fairy lights left over from the wedding to decorate our kind of arch in the living room and must say Brandon is very excited by it
> 
> Hey GG - long time no hear - you ok?


*Aahh that brought back some memories of when mine were ickle * :thumbup1: * Lovely age ... so innocent - then they turn into monsters that complain when you ask them to make you a coffee .... *


----------



## clairey.h

just saying hi you sexy swine....pmsl opsie daisy, its ok you can send my other half messages like that if you wish...hahahaha did you ever find it????????????

just a dash through catching up xxxxxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> just saying hi you sexy swine....pmsl opsie daisy, its ok you can send my other half messages like that if you wish...hahahaha did you ever find it????????????
> 
> just a dash through catching up xxxxxx


Fook off :whistling: - I have no idea which Rob in the world received that text :lol: :lol: :lol: but the right one certainly did not 

Good job he's understanding eh ? :thumb:

Of all the texts in the wide world to go to some random - it's one of me saying 'sexy swine' fpmsl ...like I talk this way all the time :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Fook off :whistling: - I have no idea which Rob in the world received that text :lol: :lol: :lol: but the right one certainly did not
> 
> Good job he's understanding eh ? :thumb:
> 
> Of all the texts in the wide world to go to some random - it's one of me saying 'sexy swine' fpmsl ...*like* *I* *talk* *this* *way* *all* *the* *time* :tongue:


well you do when its about my fella...anything you wanna get off your chest :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: lol its ok I wont tell 

just another quickie...hows your day been


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Good for you ! soo you really are going for the fat loss bit now then ? woohoo we'll see you on stage shortly then ! xx


Definitely not shortly!!! But it's getting bad now - ALL my clothes are tight :cursing:



CharlieC25 said:


> Weeman there are no thongs on my profile page  just pics of me looking soft haha


The pics are good - would take me 6 months to get to your start pic!!! :lol:

Home now, with this incessant cough....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Definitely not shortly!!! But it's getting bad now - ALL my clothes are tight :cursing:
> 
> :laugh: *and xmas is just around the corner ....mince pies and xmas pudding with rum sauce*
> 
> The pics are good - would take me 6 months to get to your start pic!!! :lol:
> 
> Home now, with this incessant cough....


*She's going to do well is our carly * :thumb: 

*Carly is my inspiration - she is the reason I decided I could compete instead of p!ssing about ....she has a metal rod in her spine & gets terrible back aches but she didn't let it stop her *  * Sooo there you see - determination and focus is everything :laugh: *


----------



## Beklet

Yeah and my mince pies are fab - reduced sugar and suet though but added brandy and JD.... :devil2:



Jem said:


> *She's going to do well is our carly * :thumb:
> 
> *Carly is my inspiration - she is the reason I decided I could compete instead of p!ssing about ....she has a metal rod in her spine & gets terrible back aches but she didn't let it stop her *  * Sooo there you see - determination and focus is everything :laugh: *


Aye it is - but she had a good place to start, i am a fat bastard :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Yeah and my mince pies are fab - reduced sugar and suet though but added brandy and JD.... :devil2:
> 
> Aye it is - but she had a good place to start, i am a fat bastard :lol:


FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

that bit's easy though Beks -you know what to do to drop it ! you have the tools as a wise monkey once said


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> well you do when its about my fella...anything you wanna get off your chest :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: lol its ok I wont tell
> 
> just another quickie...hows your day been


 :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: MOI ! Rob says hello & I go - 'oh did I call you a sexy swine last night' :lol: :lol: & he went 'hang on I'll check' ffs :cursing:

Yes I was that memorable and important :cool2:

Day has consisted of work unfortunately - still doing it ...[inbetween posts :whistling: ] have a 9.30 all day meeting

Watch me convince him to take me to lunch


----------



## clairey.h

lobster champagne lunch???????? maybe.....lol :innocent: :whistling:

pmsl you would think he had texts every hour calling him that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Its deeing me fukcing nappa in ffs :lol: Least yours know what they want for christmas tho, my lil one keeps picking like £10 games and pound shop swords and fluffy key rings and stuff :lol: Dont think she grasps she can have somat, like big i might just get her fukc all see how she likes it :laugh: Hate christmas will be glad when its done and kids are back at school :thumbup1:


Hey - enjoy it while it lasts cos guaranteed it wont and they'll be bursting yer brain soon enough for designer this or that.... 



Jem said:


> MERRY FACKING CHRISTMAS TO YOU TO K ! :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> SANTA P!SSIN CLAUS YOU AIN'T
> 
> Miserable little bugger - complaining because she is modest with mom & dad's money -Mine think I'm fooking Aristotle Onassis :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> They have not broken up from school yet
> 
> You do make me laugh x


Give them a stocking with 50p and an orange in it and watch their faces before you give 'em the real presents.... :tongue: :lol:

Maaaaaaan I am SO glad I dont have kids at times 

NO Xmas decs in my house 

NO Xmas tree to wrestle with 

NO Xmas cards bought 

NO Xmas shopping done 

Ahhhh.... life is simple :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lobster champagne lunch???????? maybe.....lol :innocent: :whistling:
> 
> pmsl you would think he had texts every hour calling him that :lol: :lol: :lol:


FPMSL no because he is rampant ...feck knows what he would do 

Has to be somewhere that I can have protein only with veg  Nandos again then .... :tongue:

Guarantee he has never ever been called that ...   more like Mardy Bum :cool2:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> FPMSL no because he is rampant ...feck knows what he would do
> 
> Has to be somewhere that I can have protein only with veg  Nandos again then .... :tongue:
> 
> Guarantee he has never ever been called that ...   more like Mardy Bum :cool2:


oysters it is then....pmsl :lol: :lol: although they are the grossest thing I have ever had, was made to eat them again the other week....just for fun.

anyhows how do you know he is rampant...does he takes batteries and have bunny ears :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Maaaaaaan I am SO glad I dont have kids at times
> 
> NO Xmas decs in my house  * I have this *
> 
> NO Xmas tree to wrestle with  *& this *
> 
> NO Xmas cards bought  *Nope *
> 
> NO Xmas shopping done  *Nope *
> 
> Ahhhh.... life is simple :thumb:


 *Yes mine is - *

*[At Home] the kids tell me what to do & I do it *

*[At Work] Several men try to tell me what to do and I ignore it *

*[At Gym] Everyone wants to tell me what to do & I ignore them all *

:beer: :bounce: :beer: :bounce: :beer:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oysters it is then....pmsl :lol: :lol: although they are the grossest thing I have ever had, was made to eat them again the other week....just for fun.
> 
> anyhows how do you know he is rampant...does he takes batteries and have bunny ears :laugh:


Never been there - never want to - dont believe in swallowing substances like snot :whistling:

The mussel force feeding thing was bad enough ...I think he has issues 

Eugh - what a thought :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

haha thats exactly it, snot, cold and slimy...tried to see the sexy in it, but no.................................... not the oysters anyhows....lol

did he make you eat mussels...oh yes he wanted you to try everything...even though you dont eat the meat...haha isnt there a support group for feeders pmsl


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha thats exactly it, snot, cold and slimy...tried to see the sexy in it, but no.................................... not the oysters anyhows....lol
> 
> did he make you eat mussels...oh yes he wanted you to try everything...even though you dont eat the meat...haha isnt there a support group for feeders pmsl


 :lol: :lol: you crack me up :lol: :lol:

I did not go there ! managed to palm them off on the ex instead :laugh:

and he's a proper p!ss taker - asking after him last night & saying he was making an effort ffs :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> MERRY FACKING CHRISTMAS TO YOU TO K ! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> SANTA P!SSIN CLAUS YOU AIN'T
> 
> Miserable little bugger - complaining because she is modest with mom & dad's money -Mine think I'm fooking Aristotle Onassis :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> They have not broken up from school yet
> 
> You do make me laugh x


Hahaha, i kno i kno but they WILL break up!! And i WILL look forward to them going back :lol: Im not a big christmas fan or birthday or anything like that tbh partys for stupid things bla bla lets waste time carry on. I sort of missed loads and it just became another day and nothing has changed for me just costs me more now :lol:

Zar... no decorations no cards and presents and all that :thumb: I envy u :whistling: Ive lived like that :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *Yes mine is - *
> 
> *[At Home] the kids tell me what to do & I do it *
> 
> *[At Work] Several men try to tell me what to do and I ignore it *
> 
> *[At Gym] **Everyone wants to tell me what to do & I ignore them all *
> 
> :beer: :bounce: :beer: :bounce: :beer:


That red bit is my whole entire life..... :lol: :lol: though the "at work" part kind of applies as well  :lol:



Jem said:


> Never been there - never want to - *dont believe in swallowing substances like snot* :whistling:


Now now Jem..... Its rude not to doncha think.... :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

haha...in all fairness he says he wants to get a little ev and stick him in his pocket...wtf I had know idea where that came from, picking my jaw off the floor I was like...... what....why????? pmsl

hes always giving me gross food followed by

'if you love me' pouting out his lip ffs.... like I said feedersneedhelp.co.uk


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Zar... no decorations no cards and presents and all that :thumb: I envy u :whistling: Ive lived like that :lol:


Am gonna have to do presents and cards for certain ppl..... I shall wait til the final moment though and hit full on christmas mode for the last week only


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> That red bit is my whole entire life..... :lol: :lol: though the "at work" part kind of applies as well  :lol:
> 
> Now now Jem..... Its rude not to doncha think.... :whistling: :lol: :lol:


I will cross that little bridge when the situation arises :whistling: :lol: :lol: I am in nooooo rush...to eat oysters :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha...in all fairness he says he wants to get a little ev and stick him in his pocket...wtf I had know idea where that came from, picking my jaw off the floor I was like...... what....why????? pmsl
> 
> *If he keeps losing weight the way he has since we split - Rob will be able to fit him in his pocket:lol:*
> 
> *Why would you want a mini ev ? *
> 
> hes always giving me gross food followed by
> 
> 'if you love me' pouting out his lip ffs.... like I said feedersneedhelp.co.uk


*He has quite bizarre taste in food though doesn't he * :whistling: 

*I think you should just do it too claire -after all he's a very generous man ! *


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> *He has quite bizarre taste in food though doesn't he * :whistling:
> 
> *I think you should just do it too claire -after all he's a very generous man ! *


haha dont think vinegar is a food group...yet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

and I always do :thumb: 

how much work you got done :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

fook all pmsl ...talking to you and texting someone lovely x


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> fook all pmsl ...talking to you and texting someone lovely x


ooohhhh better dash and check my phone :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> ooohhhh better dash and check my phone :whistling: :lol: :lol:


mwahahahahaha  tis a secret :innocent: the sexy swine non-recipient :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

dont tell me your texting rob again.....lol

so how many robs are there on your phone...1,2,3,4,5,6,7,99,100???????


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Fook off :whistling: - I have no idea which Rob in the world received that text :lol: but the right one certainly did not
> 
> Good job he's understanding eh ? :thumb:
> 
> Of all the texts in the wide world to go to some random - it's one of me saying 'sexy swine' fpmsl ...like I talk this way all the time :tongue:





Jem said:


> :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: MOI ! Rob says hello & I go - 'oh did I call you a sexy swine last night' :lol: :lol: & he went 'hang on I'll check' ffs :cursing:
> 
> Yes I was that memorable and important :cool2:





clairey.h said:


> pmsl you would think he had texts every hour calling him that :lol:





Jem said:


> Guarantee he has never ever been called that ...   more like Mardy Bum :cool2:


*cough*......you were saying?... :whistling: .................... :ban: ........


----------



## clairey.h

RJ68 said:


> *cough*......you were saying?... :whistling: .................... :ban: ........


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: been waiting for you to pop up.......lol it was you wasnt it :whistling:


----------



## Jem

BUSTED :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

clairey.h said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: been waiting for you to pop up.......lol it was you wasnt it :whistling:


robsta i heard clairey...


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> BUSTED :whistling:


Well and truely..... :tongue:

*RJ cant wait for college next week to sit next to.....* :whistling: .....


----------



## Jem

Look I did not send the sexy swine text to either Rob - it was another one ffs :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know it wasnt the one at work so that leaves shark bite :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Look I did not send the sexy swine text to either Rob - it was another one ffs :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I know it wasnt the one at work so that leaves shark bite :whistling:


Keep digging that hole mi lady:laugh::laugh:............x


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> Well and truely..... :tongue:
> 
> *RJ cant wait for college next week to sit next to.....* :whistling: .....


Thai whore :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Thai whore :ban: :ban: :ban:


FPMSL.... :lol: :lol: :lol: .......


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Look I did not send the sexy swine text to either Rob - it was another one ffs :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I know it wasnt the one at work so that leaves shark bite :whistling:


haha tried to put utube theme song to jaws on but am on laptop and too dense to do it :lol: :lol: :lol: but you get the jist......lol

oh dear....if you didnt get a reply though


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha tried to put utube theme song to jaws on but am on laptop and too dense to do it :lol: :lol: :lol: but you get the jist......lol
> 
> oh dear....if you didnt get a reply though


Poor bloke would be VERY confused now would he not :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## strange_days

Any new pictures for tiddles Jem ?

He misses you and needs to know that you still look as good as he remembers.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Any training updates??


----------



## Jem

*THURSDAY *

*
RECOVERY DAY * 

[That means I had a works deadline and didn't have time to train]

*FRIDAY *

*
LEGGIES *

With training partner so a nice session

*Leg extensions* - [email protected]; [email protected] 2 x 15; [email protected]

-superset-

*with Sissy squats* - 2 x 12; 1 x 10 [bit of help on last few reps]

*Leg Press *

40kg - 2 x 20

80kg - 2 x 10

*Lying leg curls *

30kg - 3 x 10 [getting cramps - hate the lying ones now...]

*seated leg curls *

40kg - 4 x 12

*Standing calves *

130kg - 1 x 12

150kg - 1 x 10

170kg - 1 x 10

30 mins cardio


----------



## Jem

Very busy girlie today so first chance I've had to log on

*Saturday *

*
*

*
Shoulders & Triceps *

Has been suggested  that to hit the delts, I should do them once every 4 days [v short intense sessions]. Was not convinced that this is not overtraining but can try for a couple of weeks

The idea is to do a full shoulder session 1st then 4 days later just hit sides with laterals and do rears with cables :confused1:

Sessions are:

1 set - 20 reps

5 sec pause

2nd set 20 reps

5 sec pause

3rd set as many reps as possible

[upping weight if you can hit 3 sets of 20 ...not likely]

So was supposed to do arms today but was flying solo - which was nice for a change !

*Lateral raises 10lbs dbells *

20; 15; 12; 9; 4

Shoulder press 20kg

20; 20; 20

*Rear Pec Deck *

20; 20; 15

*Triceps *

*Machine dips 20kg each arm *

20; 15; 10

*Pushdowns - straight bar 35kg *

20; 12; 10; 8

*Rope Pulldowns 20kg*

15; 12; 12

*Cardio *

30 mins bike

16 mins x trainer


----------



## Jem

starting to see some progress on the stomach now - so the extra pounds are obviously doing something good not bad ....


----------



## 3752

how you feeling now Jem you was not sounding to posative in the week? fromthe pics i see above you have most definatly improved i see nothing to be worried about at all...


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey Jem looking good hun, keep up the good work you will get there!


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> how you feeling now Jem you was not sounding to posative in the week? fromthe pics i see above you have most definatly improved i see nothing to be worried about at all...


*No I have my moments Paul *  * Just have a lot of doubters around me ... It's the shoulders Paul, everytime someone looks at me in relation to competing they mention the delts ffs * :cursing: *. Got me thinking they must be really sh!t. *

*Reckon my legs should be good - been looking at my category and I am not worried about them at all. Quite happy in fact *

*The rest will come with your dieting expertise *

*But the shoulders .....they worry me lots*


----------



## 3752

i have said this before and i will say it again do not listen to anyone else apart from me i have seen some great physiques messed up by the people listening to negative people....

you will be fine...


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> i have said this before and i will say it again do not listen to anyone else apart from me i have seen some great physiques messed up by the people listening to negative people....
> 
> you will be fine...


Think I just got verbal spanks :whistling:

Ok Boss


----------



## 3752

thing is Jem everyone is an expert when they criticise others but not themselves....these doughtier are they top flight bodybuilders with no weak points? if they are get them on here so they can impart their knowledge...


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> thing is Jem everyone is an expert when they criticise others but not themselves....these doughtier are they top flight bodybuilders with no weak points? if they are get them on here so they can impart their knowledge...


  No they just think they're better than me 

.. ..I just want my body to speak for itself :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> No they just think they're better than me
> 
> .. ..I just want my body to speak for itself :thumb:


Pfft people think and believe al sorts of weird things.......doesn't mean they're right!!! I'm also convinced I have no delts, but I'm sure I'll find some i there one day.... :laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast

Looking good in the pics hun. Havent read all the thread but dont listen to what other people say. Apart from me obviously as I am the messiah of the kebab, Sorry bodybulding world, and maybe Pscarb if im not available


----------



## Bettyboo

Im convinced im just not gonna get there... cause im not good enough grr x


----------



## Mwaite1985

Nice Jem, some very obvious definition coming through on the abs.

Matt


----------



## Jem

Thanks for the nice comments people !

Beks pics of said delts please .... :lol: :lol: :lol: Bet yours are wicked actually

Despite putting a stone on :whistling: I got told by someone I haven't seen for a month, that I am leaner :laugh: so it's all good. This made me feel a lot better.

Training is going really nicely at the minute - I have lots of energy and am stronger - natty is good 

Just done cardio and abs today

*Cardio *

10 mins x trainer

40 mins bike

20 mins x trainer

Total 70 mins

*Abs*

Rope overhead pulldowns [where you just bend at the abs :confused1: ]

3 sets on 10kgs nice tight contractions

3 sets crunches

3 sets v sit ups superset with oblique broomstick twists


----------



## Jem

Mwaite1985 said:


> Nice Jem, some very obvious definition coming through on the abs.
> 
> Matt


Thanks for popping in Matt


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Im convinced im just not gonna get there... cause im not good enough grr x


God Tara, as if one self doubter wasn't bad enough :lol: stop it - you have massive guns :thumbup1: just do it, don't think about it !

I'll take my own medicine and stop over analysing everything too 

Oh and we'll meet up when I come to Plymuff 

xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Definite improvements in the new photos chicky :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Thanks for the nice comments people !
> 
> Beks pics of said delts please .... :lol: :lol: :lol: Bet yours are wicked actually


There are probably some in my profile......hmmm here's one from when I was very very slightly less chubby..... (ignore the saddlebags please!)





Jem said:


> God Tara, as if one self doubter wasn't bad enough :lol: stop it - you have massive guns :thumbup1: just do it, don't think about it !
> 
> I'll take my own medicine and stop over analysing everything too
> 
> Oh and we'll meet up when I come to Plymuff
> 
> xxx


Make that another one....it's not that I don't have the muscle., just not the willpower to diet :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Definite improvements in the new photos chicky :thumbup1:


 :bounce: :bounce::bounce:thanks hun :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: good weekend ?



Beklet said:


> There are probably some in my profile......hmmm here's one from when I was very very slightly less chubby..... (ignore the saddlebags please!)
> 
> View attachment 34218
> 
> 
> Make that another one....it's not that I don't have the muscle., just not the willpower to diet :lol:


Beks pmsl those are definitely boulders :laugh:

Course you can ! that's the easy bit :whistling: ...to a certain extent ...admittedly this malarky is a bit extreme but when you start seeing results it does spur you on :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> *She's going to do well is our carly * :thumb:
> 
> *Carly is my inspiration - she is the reason I decided I could compete instead of p!ssing about ....she has a metal rod in her spine & gets terrible back aches but she didn't let it stop her *  * Sooo there you see - determination and focus is everything :laugh: *


Awe thanks Miss! You've got what it takes - I couldn't have done it without the support of Jay and Paul - Just ask Paul I was always moaning haha

Cannot wait to start the off season properly - My aim is to have at least one year where I win NPA, NABBA and UKBFF if I can would like BNBF as well but that might be a tad unreachable to win all 4 feds in one season haha

God I'm so bored hubby is out at work and the Xfactor isn't on yet BOREDOM!


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Awe thanks Miss! You've got what it takes - I couldn't have done it without the support of Jay and Paul - Just ask Paul I was always moaning haha
> 
> Cannot wait to start the off season properly - My aim is to have at least one year where I win NPA, NABBA and UKBFF if I can would like BNBF as well but that might be a tad unreachable to win all 4 feds in one season haha
> 
> God I'm so bored hubby is out at work and the Xfactor isn't on yet BOREDOM!


Hey, I speak as I find carly - it's all true

You, claire and zar have done wonders for my motivation in your very own special ways

I love you all  xxxx

I know I have the determination & focus to diet, I just need to close my ears to all but Paul, man up on the weights and stop moaning ! Had a good look at the category today ...and I feel better about the condition we need to be in - not so worried now

Besides the more people criticise - the more determined I am to do well !

I have not watched one episode of x factor this year....not sure why :confused1:

xxxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> :bounce: :bounce::bounce:thanks hun :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: good weekend ?


Aye no bad.... tired now though!


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye no bad.... tired now though!


Yeah I'm fooked ...[not literally I hasten to add ..that would have been pmed were such a thing occuring :lol: ] was supposed to be relaxing & I have been such a busy little bee.

Got a txt from your man saying that my shoes etc were sent on Fri so that's cool - I was about to chase it up. So posing is about to begin pmsl

Pm in a bit - off for a shower and stuff first

xxxx


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Hey, I speak as I find carly - it's all true
> 
> You, claire and zar have done wonders for my motivation in your very own special ways
> 
> I love you all  xxxx
> 
> *I know I have the determination & focus to diet, I just need to close my ears to all but Paul, man up on the weights and stop moaning !* Had a good look at the category today ...and I feel better about the condition we need to be in - not so worried now
> 
> *Besides the more people criticise - the more determined I am to do well ! *
> 
> I have not watched one episode of x factor this year....not sure why :confused1:
> 
> xxxxx


those two lines are the single most important things Jem,right now and onward into the show you'll get doubters and haters,then as you get closer and shape up the doubters and haters reduce a bit and suddenly you have everyone wanting to give you their tuppence on what you should do.

The people who's opinions count and who you trust will be there from the start and supporting you right till the end,keep your prep advice coming from the one source (couldnt ask for better than paul ) and sift out the people looking at you who are gnr blow smoke up your @rse from the ones who will tell you how it is,do all that and you wont go wrong


----------



## Uriel

fkers, I always complement dieting for show bb'ers on their good points. Everyone sh1ts it dieting down....you never know what's left underneath....as easy to say something positive as being a pr**k.

good critical feedback is one thing from a knowledgeable person but glib words just deserve a cupcake in the face.

only thing I saw was a couple of pointy hazel nuts you were smuggling in the booby region anyway


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> fkers, I always complement dieting for show bb'ers on their good points. Everyone sh1ts it dieting down....you never know what's left underneath....as easy to say something positive as being a pr**k.
> 
> good critical feedback is one thing from a knowledgeable person but glib words just deserve a cupcake in the face.
> 
> only thing I saw was a couple of pointy hazel nuts you were smuggling in the booby region anyway


Well that's a cupcake for you then ....apparently they will hold 12 cds ..not tried it though :laugh:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> those two lines are the single most important things Jem,right now and onward into the show you'll get doubters and haters,then as you get closer and shape up the doubters and haters reduce a bit and suddenly you have everyone wanting to give you their tuppence on what you should do.
> 
> The people who's opinions count and who you trust will be there from the start and supporting you right till the end,keep your prep advice coming from the one source (couldnt ask for better than paul ) and sift out the people looking at you who are gnr blow smoke up your @rse from the ones who will tell you how it is,do all that and you wont go wrong


*Hmmm great post Bri - you're right and I know ...why I cannot seem to assimilate this in my brain as common sense and put it into standard practice quite escapes me frankly * 

*I don't understand meself at all ! *

*But yes, bit of assertiveness is needed on my part *

*[being the shrinking violet that I am * :blush: :lol: *] *


----------



## 3752

Bettyboo said:


> Im convinced im just not gonna get there... cause im not good enough grr x


please don't you start as well.....

I have yet to meet a competing bodybuilder who looks great 14+ weeks from a show it is all about what you look like for those 5min you are onstage on that day......hell if anyone could see me now they would not believe i expect to make top 3 at the Britain next year.....lol

chin up girl you will be fine.....

ps i must be fukcing mad coaching Jem, Tara and Carly next year:confused1:


----------



## weeman

Pscarb said:


> please don't you start as well.....
> 
> I have yet to meet a competing bodybuilder who looks great 14+ weeks from a show it is all about what you look like for those 5min you are onstage on that day......hell if anyone could see me now they would not believe i expect to make top 3 at the Britain next year.....lol
> 
> chin up girl you will be fine.....
> 
> *ps i must be fukcing mad coaching Jem, Tara and Carly next year* :confused1:


mate are you sure you've made the right decision there?i mean the stress of what is about to come will age you about another 10 years,and looking 60 aint gnr be a good look for you:lol: :wink:

seriously tho,that first part is so true,Jem your seeing a perfect example of it about to happen in Ramsays journal,non of us look amazing year round,the vast majority look so far removed from there stage self people wouldnt believe it!!

except me of course,due to my incredible insecurity and extreme vanity i actually managed to wander about in better condition in my offseason this year than what i stepped on stage looking like god damn it:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Yeah I'm fooked ...[not literally I hasten to add ..that would have been pmed were such a thing occuring :lol: ] was supposed to be relaxing & I have been such a busy little bee.
> 
> *Got a txt from your man saying that my shoes etc were sent on Fri* so that's cool - I was about to chase it up. So posing is about to begin pmsl
> 
> Pm in a bit - off for a shower and stuff first
> 
> xxxx


Good stuff :thumb:

Am sitting here bubbling like a big bairn watching Joe on Xtra Factor  :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> ps i must be fukcing mad coaching Jem, Tara and Carly next year:confused1:


*Erm yeah* :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:



weeman said:


> mate are you sure you've made the right decision there?i mean the stress of what is about to come will age you about another 10 years,and looking 60 aint gnr be a good look for you:lol: :wink:
> 
> seriously tho,that first part is so true,Jem your seeing a perfect example of it about to happen in Ramsays journal,non of us look amazing year round,the vast majority look so far removed from there stage self people wouldnt believe it!!
> 
> *Aye he's got a fair bit of feckin muscle though Bri ffs * :lol: * little franky there *  * I would not be worried if I had that hiding under a fat suit* :tongue:
> 
> except me of course,due to my incredible insecurity and extreme vanity i actually managed to wander about in better condition in my offseason this year than what i stepped on stage looking like god damn it:lol: :lol: :lol:


*Ahem well I am not asking for evidence sneaky cat* :whistling: :lol: :lol:* dont you dare whore your delts in here *  **


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good stuff :thumb:
> 
> Am sitting here bubbling like a big bairn watching Joe on Xtra Factor  :tongue:


 :tongue: saddo - I've missed it from start to finish & my life feels no less fulfilled for it :thumbup1: did the geordie win then ? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> :tongue: saddo - I've missed it from start to finish & my life feels no less fulfilled for it :thumbup1: did the geordie win then ? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


He did aye :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Am soooooo chuffed, the wee lads awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> *Erm yeah* :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:
> 
> *Ahem well I am not asking for evidence sneaky cat* :whistling: :lol: :lol:* dont you dare whore your delts in here *  **


Jem........i'm kind of hurt that you think that way of me,you think all i do is live to whore myself wherever i can fit a whoring in of myself?

:crying: :crying:

yeah ok your right:lol:

:whistling:


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good stuff :thumb:
> 
> Am sitting here bubbling like a big bairn watching Joe on Xtra Factor  :tongue:


you big gay.

no i didnt fkn cry RIGHT!!!! lets get that clear.

you fkn big girls blouse.

:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Jem

and the kids refused to watch it because they said the geordie was never going to win it ....they declined in disgust:lol: :lol:

Bit highly strung my kids ....haven't got the faintest where that characteristic came from


----------



## Jem

OMFG Bri :ban: :lol: ...lmfao - can I have the scary cat pics back  

Yes you look lovely :bounce:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> OMFG Bri :ban: :lol: ...lmfao - can I have the scary cat pics back
> 
> *Yes you look lovely* :bounce:


that just didnt sound sincere enough,now please,try again,i've cut the face off from this pic so that stroking my ego is easier and doesnt ruin the otherwise misleading package:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> you big gay.
> 
> no i didnt fkn cry RIGHT!!!! lets get that clear.
> 
> you fkn big girls blouse.
> 
> :crying: :crying: :crying:


Oh I did.

About five times minumum throughout the programme :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> that just didnt sound sincere enough,now please,try again,i've cut the face off from this pic so that stroking my ego is easier and doesnt ruin the otherwise misleading package:lol:


 Dont lie Bri, you cut the head off that pic coz its me!!! tut tut:cursing:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> that just didnt sound sincere enough,now please,try again,i've cut the face off from this pic so that stroking my ego is easier and doesnt ruin the otherwise misleading package:lol:


Actually that's quite mesmorising Bri :tongue: [is this better]

Well whored ....again :cool2: :sneaky2: :laugh:

Or maybe

*HUBBA HUBBA * :blink: :drool: :clap: *:clap:*

very deserving of a post on Bloke of the Day thread - let's just pop it on there - no one will ever know it's you


----------



## weeman

Jay.32 said:


> Dont lie Bri, you cut the head off that pic coz its me!!! tut tut:cursing:


c'mon mate,there is no sheep in front of me in that pic is there? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Actually that's quite mesmorising Bri :tongue: [is this better]
> 
> Well whored ....again :cool2: :sneaky2: :laugh:
> 
> Or maybe
> 
> *HUBBA HUBBA * :blink: :drool: :clap: *:clap:*
> 
> very deserving of a post on Bloke of the Day thread - let's just pop it on there - no one will ever know it's you


aaaaaaaaw you know how to make a guy feel good:blush:

(ok i am shallow and vain,i care not a jot if the comment was merely given to prevent my fragile ego from being bruised,i lap it up,check out the pythons and whisper to myself whilst nodding 'uhuh....you still got it' to myself)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> c'mon mate,there is no sheep in front of me in that pic is there? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 and there's no kilt on me either:lol:

Fair doos mate great pic.. a few stella's and id give you one:laugh: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Jay.32 said:


> and there's no kilt on me either:lol:
> 
> Fair doos mate great pic.. a few stella's and id give you one:laugh: :lol:


mate,in fairness,your so good looking i would give you one just looking at your face pic,i wouldnt care if you had a body like Ken Waller attached to you,thats how damn good looking i find you.


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> mate,in fairness,your so good looking i would give you one just looking at your face pic,i wouldnt care if you had a body like Ken Waller attached to you,thats how damn good looking i find you.


 :lol: :laugh: :lol: your as mad as 10 starving bears:lol::laugh: :lol:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> aaaaaaaaw you know how to make a guy feel good:blush:
> 
> (ok i am shallow and vain,i care not a jot if the comment was merely given to prevent my fragile ego from being bruised,i lap it up,check out the pythons and whisper to myself whilst nodding 'uhuh....you still got it' to myself)
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


*Well you know I would hit it ....but you're with somebody * :innocent:

*[Damn that's not gonna work this time is it ? * :confused1: :lol: *]*

*Yep that's a hot pic alright - my favourite so far [even better than the B&W] you could have left your face in though fpmsl *  **


----------



## Joshua

> Hmmm great post Bri - you're right and I know ...why I cannot seem to assimilate this in my brain as common sense and put it into standard practice quite escapes me frankly


It's human nature E! That doesn't mean that you need to be a slave to it though. If you keep on acting in the way that you want to, you may find that it becomes an automatic response.

I am not a competitive BB and the only lean beef I have, is that which is on my dining table for Christmas dinner, so take my opinion with a pinch of salt. I have seen a few as they have gone into competitions, and generally the closer people get to the comp their head gets more unstable and without a clear outside perspective they are at risk of doing silly rash things to fix problems. I have seen as I am sure that you have, the results that paul gets and they are very impressive. You have great dedication as evidenced by some of your ferocious workouts and you come across as having a deep drive to do what you want to do. Trust in experienced advice plus that tenacity is a formidable combination - see what happened with Jordan recently.

Anyhow enough of my babbling, keep smiling and the world will smile with you,

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> It's human nature E! That doesn't mean that you need to be a slave to it though. If you keep on acting in the way that you want to, you may find that it becomes an automatic response.
> 
> I am not a competitive BB and the only lean beef I have, is that which is on my dining table for Christmas dinner, so take my opinion with a pinch of salt. I have seen a few as they have gone into competitions, and generally the closer people get to the comp their head gets more unstable and without a clear outside perspective they are at risk of doing silly rash things to fix problems. I have seen as I am sure that you have, the results that paul gets and they are very impressive. You have great dedication as evidenced by some of your ferocious workouts and you come across as having a deep drive to do what you want to do. Trust in experienced advice plus that tenacity is a formidable combination - see what happened with Jordan recently.
> 
> Anyhow enough of my babbling, keep smiling and the world will smile with you,
> 
> J


 :wub: Hi J, thanks for the comments, I know you're there but when you post it makes me feel special 

Now I know what you have [i've seen the pics don't make me do another 'hubba hubba'...you will blush] and you know your sh!t too albeit 'alternative & experimental' shall we say :thumbup1:

See, I'm just trying to bash it all out before I get to a dieting point where I cannot see the rationale behind things.

I will listen to Paul, I'll put it in his hands then I just have to concentrate on not falling over on the stage [or at least trying to make it look as graceful as poss when I do:whistling:...]

Thanks J - yes I am a stubborn and determined old bird :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx

What about Jordan ?


----------



## Joshua

Jem said:


> :wub: Hi J, thanks for the comments, I know you're there but when you post it makes me feel special
> 
> Now I know what you have [i've seen the pics don't make me do another 'hubba hubba'...you will blush] and you know your sh!t too albeit 'alternative & experimental' shall we say :thumbup1:
> 
> See, I'm just trying to bash it all out before I get to a dieting point where I cannot see the rationale behind things.
> 
> I will listen to Paul, I'll put it in his hands then I just have to concentrate on not falling over on the stage [or at least trying to make it look as graceful as poss when I do:whistling:...]
> 
> Thanks J - yes I am a stubborn and determined old bird :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx
> 
> What about Jordan ?


I'm like athletes foot - whatever you do I just keep coming back.

Know my sh1t??? You make me sound like the poo "doctor" - gillian mckeith  I have never seen an aduki bean in my life. I know how to go hypoglycemic, how to make people feel uncomfortable whilst doing cardio and how to electrocute someone, but when it comes to competitions, the bounds of my insight is getting to my seat on time with a bucket of popcorn and a few chickens (not that KFC popcorn chicken malarkey I will have you know, and the chickens are usually roast rather than live).

Sure I can understand you wanting to resolve things first. When dieting gets underway, that single mindedness and a one track mind will serve you well. Hehe about falling off the stage. If you did, I am sure you would be so graceful it would look like an audition for swan lake or the nutcracker.

I prefer my description of of you as tenacious and focused dynamic babe. Any assertion can be spun as a positive or negative, so you might as well choose the positive, as it makes life look that little bit brighter and the nectar taste just that little bit sweeter.

Jordan (XJPX) made excellent progress but what was really impressive (to me anyhow) was the consistency of the progress and even when he was in great shape weeks out he stuck to the plan and pulled out even more.

J


----------



## strange_days

New pics looking nice Jem


----------



## rodrigo

:lol:LMAO  pictures of you i wish to see and find weeman is everywhere well it inspires me cos the sh!t is in great shape but you are more pleasin on the eye pet:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> I'm like athletes foot - whatever you do I just keep coming back.
> 
> *You are most welcome itch to scratch J :laugh:*
> 
> Know my sh1t??? You make me sound like the poo "doctor" - gillian mckeith  I have never seen an aduki bean in my life. I know how to go hypoglycemic, how to make people feel uncomfortable whilst doing cardio and how to electrocute someone, but when it comes to competitions, the bounds of my insight is getting to my seat on time with a bucket of popcorn and a few chickens (not that KFC popcorn chicken malarkey I will have you know, and the chickens are usually roast rather than live).
> 
> *You are too modest *  * but tis a charming quality few possess*
> 
> Sure I can understand you wanting to resolve things first. When dieting gets underway, that single mindedness and a one track mind will serve you well. Hehe about falling off the stage. If you did, I am sure you would be so graceful it would look like an audition for swan lake or the nutcracker.
> 
> *LMFAO believe me - it would not - all or nothing girlie moi - & if I go it will be like a sack of spuds* :lol: * I think the blush would show through the dream tan .... *  * At least I'd be remembered though ! *
> 
> I prefer my description of of you as tenacious and focused dynamic babe.
> 
> *Ha I prefer that one too ...I like the sound of me ...if only I wasn't such a muppet with it* :tongue: *because I am very ditzy * :confused1:
> 
> Any assertion can be spun as a positive or negative, so you might as well choose the positive, as it makes life look that little bit brighter and the nectar taste just that little bit sweeter.
> 
> *Aye true but being realistic & recognising one's flaws is good too * :thumb: * self improvement is a wonderful thing ....I'll always be a muppet however hard I try to disguise it ...bungle is still lurking in the shadows * :cool2:
> 
> Jordan (XJPX) made excellent progress but what was really impressive (to me anyhow) was the consistency of the progress and even when he was in great shape weeks out he stuck to the plan and pulled out even more.
> 
> *OK will check his journal out - think I saw transformation pics on steroids thread & remarked upon them too but have not read his journal *
> 
> J


*Cheers honey xx*


----------



## Jay.32

Abbs are looking good J, how much do you train them in a week?


----------



## Jem

J is Joshua ? where are his abs ?

I am getting confused with all these J's - I am J - you are J, Joshua is J ....


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> J is Joshua ? where are his abs ?
> 
> I am getting confused with all these J's - I am J - you are J, Joshua is J ....


I meant you chic:lol:


----------



## Jem

Oh haha - I don't really train them directly that much pmsl - once a week when training partner does them.

I just try to engage them when I do everything else really ...now that I have started seeing something there I have started doing isolated abs exercises but all a bit hit & miss

Cheers hun x


----------



## Jem

*Monday *

*
Chest & Cardio*

Warm up tread incline 9.5 - 15 mins

*Smiths Incline Bench *

Warm up on bar x 20

20kg - 15; 12; 8; 8

*Bench Press Machine *

40kg - 3 x 10

*Incline Flyes 7.5kg dbells *

1 x 15; 2 x 10

*Chest Press - Close Grip*

40kg - 3 x 10

*Pec Deck *

30kg - 3 x 10

*Cardio *

10 mins x trainer

20 mins bike

12 mins stepper

Total Cardio - 42 mins


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *Monday *
> 
> *
> Chest & Cardio*
> 
> Warm up tread incline 9.5 - 15 mins
> 
> *Smiths Incline Bench *
> 
> Warm up on bar x 20
> 
> 20kg - 15; 12; 8; 8
> 
> *Bench Press Machine *
> 
> 40kg - 3 x 10
> 
> *Incline Flyes 7.5kg dbells *
> 
> 1 x 15; 2 x 10
> 
> *Chest Press - Close Grip*
> 
> 40kg - 3 x 10
> 
> *Pec Deck *
> 
> 30kg - 3 x 10
> 
> *Cardio *
> 
> 10 mins x trainer
> 
> 20 mins bike
> 
> 12 mins stepper
> 
> Total Cardio - 42 mins


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

(cardio....., ohhhh.... make me feel guilty why dont you :whistling: ).

I've gotta wee present for Jem.... 

Check bloke of the day thread in a few minutes..... :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> *Monday *
> 
> *
> Chest & Cardio*
> 
> Warm up tread incline 9.5 - 15 mins
> 
> *Smiths Incline Bench *
> 
> Warm up on bar x 20
> 
> 20kg - 15; 12; 8; 8
> 
> *Bench Press Machine *
> 
> 40kg - 3 x 10
> 
> *Incline Flyes 7.5kg dbells *
> 
> 1 x 15; 2 x 10
> 
> *Chest Press - Close Grip*
> 
> 40kg - 3 x 10
> 
> *Pec Deck *
> 
> 30kg - 3 x 10
> 
> *Cardio *
> 
> 10 mins x trainer
> 
> 20 mins bike
> 
> 12 mins stepper
> 
> Total Cardio - 42 mins


Nice close grip bench press jem. I spied some pics a few pages back i think it was and could see mass difference, really comin on :thumbup1:

Oh and all pups are sold :thumb: I was startin to panick a bit :lol: is that how u spell panick panik panic ha panic  sorry bout that :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> (cardio....., ohhhh.... make me feel guilty why dont you :whistling: ).
> 
> I've gotta wee present for Jem....
> 
> Check bloke of the day thread in a few minutes..... :thumb:


*Fooks sake - still waiting * :lol: 



leafman said:


> Nice close grip bench press jem. I spied some pics a few pages back i think it was and could see mass difference, really comin on :thumbup1:
> 
> Oh and all pups are sold :thumb: I was startin to panick a bit :lol: is that how u spell panick panik panic ha panic  sorry bout that :laugh:


PANIC chick  - I was hoping there would be one ickle one left in Feb that I could have....not meant to be ! I thought if there was then I would sacrifice the foreign hol this year to stay at home with it but never mind ...by that point you prob would have been too attached anyway !

Nice bit of money put aside then K - have read the update in your journal - home improvements & car - nice to see you putting it to good use hun xxx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:
 

> *Fooks sake - still waiting * :lol:
> 
> PANIC chick  - I was hoping there would be one ickle one left in Feb that I could have....not meant to be ! I thought if there was then I would sacrifice the foreign hol this year to stay at home with it but never mind ...by that point you prob would have been too attached anyway !
> 
> Nice bit of money put aside then K - have read the update in your journal - home improvements & car - nice to see you putting it to good use hun xxx


Awww i didnt think u were like really wanting one as id have kept u one :cursing: Should have just said kev keep me a dog lol. Wait till next time jem ill giv u pick of litter :thumbup1: And have a nice relaxing hol instead im sure u will need it by then with all hard work your putting in


----------



## Jem

Well it was just a case of ...if there's one left it's meant to be kind of thing. I was just going with the flow of it because a dog means a lot of sacrifices e.g. holidays

Okie dokie - let's see where I am next time around

Cheers K x


----------



## Jem

*Tuesday a.m.*

*
Shoulders *

Trained with a different person this morning so followed his routine for a change ....

*Reverse Pec Deck *

30kg - 15

40kg - 2 x 12

*Machine Shoulder Press *

*Wide Grip *

20kg - 13

30kg - 2 x 10

*Narrow Grip *

30kg - 8; 6

20kg repped out with assistance

*Lateral Raises - 10lb dbells *

15; 12; 10

Repped out on 5kgs

*Front Raises with 5kg dbells*

3 x 10 each arm

*Tuesday Night *

*
Back *

*
*

*
Big Pullover Machine* thing [that you add plates to]

20kg warm up set x 20

40kg - 20

50kg - 16

60kg - 12; 10

Repped out on 40's

*Low Pulley Row *

No pin - warm up and form check x 20

20kg x 12

30kg x 10

30kg x 6 then repped out no pin

*Rope Lat Pulldown* thingymabobba [really feel this bottom of lats]

No pin warm up x 20

10kg - 2 x 15

repped out no pin

*Machine Shrugs * don't normally do shrugs because scared of developing traps more than shoulders :confused1: am I wrong ? but did them tonight anyway - enjoyable !

Machine only x 20

10kg - 2 x 15

At this point I thought I was finished & was getting away with not doing *deads* but was dragged back to do them ....I was tired and so not in the mood so pathetically did :

50kg - 6; 5 and a fail .....even tried using straps but just could not get the bar up :whistling:

Surrendered and took a whipping 

*40 mins cardio*

30 bike

10 x trainer

Great session tonight was feeling really strong until I got to deads .... think I put everything into the pullovers


----------



## Joshua

> J is Joshua ? where are his abs ?


I ask myself the same question daily - normally whilst scoffing down some chocolate pudding 

Great stuff E - keep it up!

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> I ask myself the same question daily - normally whilst scoffing down some chocolate pudding
> 
> Great stuff E - keep it up!
> 
> J


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I was being hopeful that there were pics somewhere  got me all excited ...what an anticlimax that was 

Cheers J :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha the pullover machine is evil - I can't even reach the handle without dislocating something! A bloke in the gym taught me a trick but it's still almost impossible! :laugh:


----------



## Jem

that's the electrocution style one isnt it - the one with the bar like a rollercoaster safety bar?

that wasn't the machine pmsl


----------



## Guest

Excellent detailed training info in this journal - amongst all the other stuff! 340+ pages!!:laugh:


----------



## Jem

Davesky said:


> Excellent detailed training info in this journal - amongst all the other stuff! 340+ pages!!:laugh:


Thanks Dave - Nice to hear from you

Hope you and Helen are well !

Read your journal updates tonight, keep going with it - getting stronger is good as is walking up the hills  Find a better gym where you can get some good help and spots as well :thumb:

Take care :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Glad to see someone is reading my carefully-crafted prose. 

Helen and I are fine thanks.

All the best!

:beer:


----------



## CharlieC25

Oi Oi Woman! Don't you dare let the doubters in! Comp prep throws up enough mind games without you letting others dictate your feelings.

I was my own worst enemy when doing comp prep - i thought I looked **** but then Id speak to Paul and ALWAYS felt much more positive after.. my family were constantly giving me grief, 'you look too skinny' 'bodybuilding? wheres ya muscle' all that type of sh!t then they'd take the p!ss out of me when I had a protein shake and peanut butter and they all had roasties - but I had the last laugh coz none of them have ever had a 23"waist! The worst was one day when I was discussing diet with my Dad and my aunties friend said, 'Oh God Carly are you not eating again?' I just snapped back, 'I eat more than you love and I'm slimmer' (She was doing some kind of weight watchers diet) Sooo funny as she shut the hell up and hasnt said anythign since.

The only person you need to listen to is Paul (although only when hes talking prof diet stuff, don't listen to anything else as he is a bigger drama queen than you  )

Trust in what he says, do a comp, look back at the photos and then critique yourself and see where you can make improvements for next time - you will be bloody ace love. If I can do it anyone can! I'm the bloody smallest woman ever with very little muscle and I still qualified for a final in my first show - it CAN be done.

If you want help with posing I'm happy to help - I'm not the best but I can give you some pointers  xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Keep up the good work hun, you will get there !


----------



## Beklet

CharlieC25 said:


> Oi Oi Woman! Don't you dare let the doubters in! Comp prep throws up enough mind games without you letting others dictate your feelings.
> 
> I was my own worst enemy when doing comp prep - i thought I looked **** but then Id speak to Paul and ALWAYS felt much more positive after.. my family were constantly giving me grief, 'you look too skinny' 'bodybuilding? wheres ya muscle' all that type of sh!t then they'd take the p!ss out of me when I had a protein shake and peanut butter and they all had roasties - but I had the last laugh coz none of them have ever had a 23"waist! The worst was one day when I was discussing diet with my Dad and my aunties friend said, 'Oh God Carly are you not eating again?' I just snapped back, 'I eat more than you love and I'm slimmer' (She was doing some kind of weight watchers diet) Sooo funny as she shut the hell up and hasnt said anythign since.
> 
> The only person you need to listen to is Paul (although only when hes talking prof diet stuff, don't listen to anything else as he is a bigger drama queen than you  )
> 
> Trust in what he says, do a comp, look back at the photos and then critique yourself and see where you can make improvements for next time - you will be bloody ace love. If I can do it anyone can! I'm the bloody smallest woman ever with very little muscle and I still qualified for a final in my first show - it CAN be done.
> 
> If you want help with posing I'm happy to help - I'm not the best but I can give you some pointers  xx


What she said :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

Beklet said:


> What she said :thumb:


X2.....lol...... not much to add to that 

how have you been my lovely.....anything to tell me???? :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Oi Oi Woman! Don't you dare let the doubters in! Comp prep throws up enough mind games without you letting others dictate your feelings.
> 
> I was my own worst enemy when doing comp prep - i thought I looked **** but then Id speak to Paul and ALWAYS felt much more positive after.. my family were constantly giving me grief, 'you look too skinny' 'bodybuilding? wheres ya muscle' all that type of sh!t then they'd take the p!ss out of me when I had a protein shake and peanut butter and they all had roasties - but I had the last laugh coz none of them have ever had a 23"waist! The worst was one day when I was discussing diet with my Dad and my aunties friend said, 'Oh God Carly are you not eating again?' I just snapped back, 'I eat more than you love and I'm slimmer' (She was doing some kind of weight watchers diet) Sooo funny as she shut the hell up and hasnt said anythign since.
> 
> The only person you need to listen to is Paul (although only when hes talking prof diet stuff, don't listen to anything else as he is a bigger drama queen than you  )
> 
> Trust in what he says, do a comp, look back at the photos and then critique yourself and see where you can make improvements for next time - you will be bloody ace love. If I can do it anyone can! I'm the bloody smallest woman ever with very little muscle and I still qualified for a final in my first show - it CAN be done.
> 
> If you want help with posing I'm happy to help - I'm not the best but I can give you some pointers  xx


*PMSL I AM SOOOO NOT *  * I have been told by Paul, you & Bri* - *& your opinions are very much valued and not going to waste ! *

*I actually told the gym owner as well - he took me aside and asked that I not do prep with Paul, but that I keep it in the gym & offered up a lady to help me ....she has never competed. How rude * :cursing:

*I told him politely but firmly that I was going with Paul as he has the reputation and I have seen the results *

*He is a bit concerned now *

*TOUGH !*

*Yep I was getting that about the lack of muscle ...although the worm may be turning *

*Fingers crossed re the posing - I think I have someone very local sorted for the New Year [courtesy of a little friend on here - thanks honey * :tongue: *]. Apparently she is very good ! *

*But Carly, could well do with a meet and a chat sometime - maybe Feb/March I can get to you ? *

*Are you down for the Tan seminar btw ? *

*Cheers honey - appreciate the support lots you know xxx*


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Keep up the good work hun, you will get there !





Beklet said:


> What she said :thumb:





clairey.h said:


> X2.....lol...... not much to add to that
> 
> how have you been my lovely.....anything to tell me???? :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thanks girlies :thumb:

Beks - take some of that there medicine too ...& you Tara

I like having the girls in here 

Claire - what could I possibly report :confused1: :lol: ? hmmm I will have a thinkypoos - you're looking for man progress arent you and I am telling you...I am celibate until after the comp - I don't need to phone a friend, it is my final decision  

I cannot be doing with the hassle honestly

We have already established that you cannot just be friends fpmsl :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

want a bunny for crimo?????? possibly a battery charger as well  pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> want a bunny for crimo?????? possibly a battery charger as well  pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nope - once you get over the initial withdrawal you forget all about it :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

clairey.h said:


> want a bunny for crimo?????? possibly a battery charger as well  pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha i want one of those blue ones with balls in hahah x :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

yeah yeah, no sex no chocolate...........what is a girl to do???? lol

im poorly, tommys poorly, emilys poorly and worst of all robs poorly....ffs gonna sleep till christmas day........I wish, just 5 straight hours would be nice....

oh well, gorgeous daughter you have there jemster.....is it from her mother????? lol


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Haha i want one of those blue ones with balls in hahah x :thumbup1:


They're naf - my ex bought me one - it broke  Pink standard ones are best ....but claire's the expert ...

Like I said though ....initial shock has passed & I dont feel the urge to renew rabbit :whistling: ...yet


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Jem, I had a word with myself, and chatted to someone I am feeling more positive about things. Hopefully loosing some more weight will help. Im getting there. You will be fab keep smiling and training x


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> They're naf - my ex bought me one - it broke  Pink standard ones are best ....but claire's the expert ...
> 
> Like I said though ....initial shock has passed & I dont feel the urge to renew rabbit :whistling: ...yet


h

hehe I was gonna post a whole ann summers rabbit/toy review...but stopped myself remembering this is jems journel...... :lol: :lol: :lol:

so PM if you want any buying advice :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> yeah yeah, no sex no chocolate...........what is a girl to do???? lol
> 
> im poorly, tommys poorly, emilys poorly and worst of all robs poorly....ffs gonna sleep till christmas day........I wish, just 5 straight hours would be nice....
> 
> oh well, gorgeous daughter you have there jemster.....is it from her mother????? lol


You're all, always ill

complete family of malingerers 

Has Emily been to school this year :whistling: :lol:

My Willow looks nothing like me or her father - not sure what happened there ...you should see her ass as well - real black woman's bottom - 'here's me head, me **** is coming'  

I will be locking her indoors very shortly - not having any skinny chavs trying their luck :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> h
> 
> hehe I was gonna post a whole ann summers rabbit/toy review...but stopped myself remembering this is jems journel...... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> so PM if you want any buying advice :whistling:


PMSL yes - you will have randoms in here with their tongues hanging out so behave would ya :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey Jem I ll be joining you with the no chocolate or sex thing ( not that I can remember what sex is lol) I wont be having a Christmas dinner either and will be very strict with myself. im even going running on christmas day! My mam can have the kids and ill be pushing myself. I have even seen a second hand cross trainer im gonna get for the house, it looks like a good one too.


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Hey Jem I ll be joining you with the no chocolate or sex thing ( not that I can remember what sex is lol) I wont be having a Christmas dinner either and will be very strict with myself. im even going running on christmas day! My mam can have the kids and ill be pushing myself. I have even seen a second hand cross trainer im gonna get for the house, it looks like a good one too.


Christmas dinner is ok ....it's the christmas pudding I will have the problem with - I love it with rum sauce or brandy sauce ...yummmmm possibly my most favourite pudding IN THE WORLD ...I normally buy one and have it in the fridge until March and keep going back for portions

Not this year unfortunately :innocent:

Sure you shouldnt just treat yourself ? Diet from Jan ?

Yeah I have to get some cardio equipment for the house - gotta be a crosser really cannot afford a decent treadmill & bike is tooooo boring. Stepper is a bit too intense for 45 mins fasted morning cardio [if that is indeed the plan, as I suspect it may be :tongue: ]


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> You're all, always ill
> 
> complete family of malingerers
> 
> Has Emily been to school this year :whistling: :lol:
> 
> My Willow looks nothing like me or her father - not sure what happened there ...you should see her ass as well - real black woman's bottom - 'here's me head, me **** is coming'
> 
> I will be locking her indoors very shortly - not having any skinny chavs trying their luck :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


I replied to this once...hump dont know where my post went...it was a funny one as well...

went something like...pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: your daughter is lovely and she does resemble you.......

yes we are all runts in this house, sent emily to school they sent her home being sick, tommy has snot coming out his eyes...grossity gross gross and robs ODed on immodium and pepto bismol :lol: :lol:

last year we were all sharing a communel sick bowl on christmas day :cursing: hoping it will be better this year (we might get one each  )

well you get the gist but it was better put before honest :innocent:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I replied to this once...hump dont know where my post went...it was a funny one as well...
> 
> went something like...pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: your daughter is lovely and she does resemble you.......
> 
> yes we are all runts in this house, sent emily to school they sent her home being sick, tommy has snot coming out his eyes...grossity gross gross and robs ODed on immodium and pepto bismol :lol: :lol:
> 
> *ROB has the squits fpmsl *  * haha sh!tty pants * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> *You're not reet in the heed lass - snot coming out of his eyes * :confused1: :cool2: * that's so not true * :lol: * unless you're an alien perhaps * :whistling:
> 
> last year we were all sharing a communel sick bowl on christmas day :cursing: hoping it will be better this year (we might get one each  )
> 
> *FLMAO - I am not visiting until mid Jan then ....*
> 
> well you get the gist but it was better put before honest :innocent:


*I have heard enough I think* :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

yeah your right......unless you have some midblowing insight into the world I am off to crawl under the duvet on the sofa and pray that the kids dont sit up screaming at me all night.............

anyhows eat more protein, drink more protein, drink more water, take vitamins...push yourself hard...yarda yarda yarda im tooo knackered to finish the prep...best leave it to paul....lol

speak soon xxxx my head hurt oww


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> yeah your right......unless you have some midblowing insight into the world I am off to crawl under the duvet on the sofa and pray that the kids dont sit up screaming at me all night.............
> 
> anyhows eat more protein, drink more protein, drink more water, take vitamins...push yourself hard...yarda yarda yarda im tooo knackered to finish the prep...best leave it to paul....lol
> 
> speak soon xxxx my head hurt oww


Cheers for that I feel much better now thanks :thumb:

Take a lemsip with hot lemonade - Jem's magic remedy :thumbup1:

Haha Rob ....haha all that extra cardio - up and down to the toilet :cool2:

xxx


----------



## clairey.h

fpmsl...you just reminded me someone told rob to drink brandy and hot water with lemon for his cold........ said he would feel better...after he finsihed the bottle he wondered why he felt like sh1te...haha

anyway I cant take the p1ss out of his stomach cause none off us are any better


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Cheers for that I feel much better now thanks :thumb:
> 
> Take a lemsip with hot lemonade - Jem's magic remedy :thumbup1:
> 
> Haha Rob ....haha all that extra cardio - up and down to the toilet :cool2:
> 
> xxx


Lol aah the joys of having a downstairs toilet haha!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> fpmsl...you just reminded me someone told rob to drink brandy and hot water with lemon........ said he would feel better...after he finsihed the bottle he wondered why he felt like sh1te...haha


My great grandma used to give me butter rolled in brandy and sugar - it was absolutely disgusting but she reckoned it worked wonders for a cold [i think it was a cold...]


----------



## clairey.h

was she 20 stone plus......lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> was she 20 stone plus......lol


FPMSL no she was a little birdlike woman - only 5 ft 2 and teeny weeny

Loved my GG 

She used to tell me all the time that I needed to starve myself :lol: think she meant I was heavier than she liked :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

haha thats a classic.......trust grandmas......my cousin just got something ridiculous like 10 A* at gcses but she got 1 C for maths and all my gran could say was

well thats a shame....(didnt go down well with a hormonal teenager or her mother)

pmsl no one else found it funny bar me.... I got what she meant


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha thats a classic.......trust grandmas......my cousin just got something ridiculous like 10 A* at gcses but she got 1 C for maths and all my gran could say was
> 
> well thats a shame....(didnt go down well with a hormonal teenager or her mother)
> 
> pmsl no one else found it funny bar me.... I got what she meant


Yep I cannot wait to be an old grannie - you can say whatever you want, push people out of the way, fart where and when you like ....sounds ace :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## rodrigo

and leak and smell of wee wee nah hun no way hozay


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> My great grandma used to give me butter rolled in brandy and sugar - it was absolutely disgusting but she reckoned it worked wonders for a cold [i think it was a cold...]


Oh jesus you have just brought back a long repressed memory....... OMG... Urrrgghhhhh!!!!!!!!! :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh jesus you have just brought back a long repressed memory....... OMG... Urrrgghhhhh!!!!!!!!! :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


NEVER ! did you have that as well :confused1: ? :lol:


----------



## Guest

My grandmother believed in putting onions on the chest for a cold - or probably any other illness :laugh: Don't know if they were supposed to be cooked or raw...


----------



## Jem

Davesky said:


> My grandmother believed in putting onions on the chest for a cold - or probably any other illness :laugh: Don't know if they were supposed to be cooked or raw...


haha thought you were supposed to put chillis under your nose 

Bet Hacks knows tons of these


----------



## rodrigo

just took two paracodol jem cos my heed is hangin off, 4th set of bench today and blew a blood vessel or something, so feelin sorry for myself i am goin a bit to hard tryin to keep up with the partner


----------



## Jem

*Wednesday *

*
*

*
*

*
Arms & Cardio *

20 mins x trainer

Was just supposed to do cardio but was roped into a blast on arms 

Working with partner so have no real idea of reps etc as he was banging them on & pushing me to do as many as poss.

*Triceps *

*Tricep curl machine thingy - like preacher curl machine * :confused1:

10kg - 3 sets to max reps - so was something like 20;16;15

*Pulldowns with Ez bar *

10kg - 3 sets to max reps - god knows

*Bicep Preacher Curls *

Both arms - machine only - 20 reps warm up

Single arm machine - 2 sets - 10kg x 12 reps each arm

*Straight Bar Cable Curls *

Pin out

3 sets - 20 reps

*Hammer curls 5kg dbells *

1 set - 12 reps each arm

Nice blast - pumped 

Cardio was 20 mins x trainer on high level and fast - bit of competition ...prob more of a cardio fitness workout than fat burning tbh


----------



## rodrigo

good blast jem by the looks of it and a bit of competition spurs you on no end, my mate has started a cycle and leavin my natty a$$ for dust FFS


----------



## Jem

Bursting blood vessels is not part of the plan though !

Chill out a bit Roddas pmsl


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya Jem, I had a word with myself, and chatted to someone I am feeling more positive about things. Hopefully loosing some more weight will help. Im getting there. You will be fab keep smiling and training x


Lol I'm forever having words with myself, and i need someone to talk to me....feeling a bit flabby lol off to whinge in my journal....



Jem said:


> Yep I cannot wait to be an old grannie - you can say whatever you want, push people out of the way, fart where and when you like ....sounds ace :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


I do all that already 



rodrigo said:


> and leak and smell of wee wee nah hun no way hozay


But not that........:laugh:


----------



## rodrigo

:cursing:i swear every other week i have a red eyeball , went for an eye check up cos i was gettin concerned with the regularity of it and the girl said it was clear and i am burstin small vessels in my eye:confused1: i put it down to the squats and stuff when its back to the wall and the pressure in my scone


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lol I'm forever having words with myself, and i need someone to talk to me....feeling a bit flabby lol off to whinge in my journal....
> 
> *I do all that already *
> 
> *But not that........*:laugh:


You really made me laugh there Beks   I cannot rep you yet ....


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya Jem, I had a word with myself, and chatted to someone I am feeling more positive about things. Hopefully loosing some more weight will help. Im getting there. You will be fab keep smiling and training x


I missed this post 

Course you'll get there - and so will I :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> I missed this post
> 
> Course you'll get there - and so will I :thumb:


Yup we blady well will :bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Bettyboo said:


> Yup we blady well will :bounce: :thumbup1:


Ooh nice legs :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Beklet said:


> Ooh nice legs :thumb:


Thanks hun x:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks hun x:whistling:


You look like a nekkid burgular :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

All a bit quiet in here !

Hard day in the office for me - still think they don't realise I am meant to be a lady of leisure ....

Finished and went to the gym only to discover that it has been snowing in Birmingham - car park at the gym was like an ice rink

*Cardio *

40 mins bike

20 x trainer

20 mins bike

10 stepper

90 mins

some abs [bit half hearted truthfully though - was tired]

Had to be escorted back to my car as it was right at the back of the gym and no light there so was risking injury on my own ....

Food was pants today - tuna sarnie at work, took MRP but did not have time to have it [packed blender and everything...]

Bit of Buffday cake - would be rude to refuse ....

Just got in & was so fooked, no food in the house ...quarking it and that's the lot

More work again tonight ...

Back in office tomorrow and then hoping to be on holiday but we shall see ...


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> *PMSL I AM SOOOO NOT *  * I have been told by Paul, you & Bri* - *& your opinions are very much valued and not going to waste ! *
> 
> *I actually told the gym owner as well - he took me aside and asked that I not do prep with Paul, but that I keep it in the gym & offered up a lady to help me ....she has never competed. How rude * :cursing:
> 
> *I told him politely but firmly that I was going with Paul as he has the reputation and I have seen the results *
> 
> *He is a bit concerned now *
> 
> *TOUGH !*
> 
> *Yep I was getting that about the lack of muscle ...although the worm may be turning *
> 
> *Fingers crossed re the posing - I think I have someone very local sorted for the New Year [courtesy of a little friend on here - thanks honey * :tongue: *]. Apparently she is very good ! *
> 
> *But Carly, could well do with a meet and a chat sometime - maybe Feb/March I can get to you ? *
> 
> *Are you down for the Tan seminar btw ? *
> 
> *Cheers honey - appreciate the support lots you know xxx*


Keep it in the gym... ok are you married to the gym? No! You pay membership and you can take up advice from whoever you please what an ass! Glad you told him where to go!

Good news about the posing - I forget you are in the midlands where there is alot more help than down ere in the south 

But yes would love a catch up Feb/Mar we'll get Bri's ass down here too then it can be a funfilled girlie day 

Definitely want to catch Tans seminar as I missed it last year - have you got any details on it?


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Keep it in the gym... ok are you married to the gym? No! You pay membership and you can take up advice from whoever you please what an ass! Glad you told him where to go!
> 
> Good news about the posing - I forget you are in the midlands where there is alot more help than down ere in the south
> 
> But yes would love a catch up Feb/Mar we'll get Bri's ass down here too then it can be a funfilled girlie day
> 
> Definitely want to catch Tans seminar as I missed it last year - have you got any details on it?


Cheers carly - nice bloke but a bit erm cheeky really I think !

Sounds good to me :thumb:

There is a thread on Tan's doofy me bobba - Paul is going as well :whistling: sooo no cakes :laugh:

xx


----------



## Jem

*Friday *

*
Leggies * 

Bit of a poop session as was very tired, training partner was flagging as well, he turned up late [actually I was early, but we wont tell him that] ...& then he bailed out half way through the session so that was not a great motivator :thumbup1:I carried on though and had a good calf battering session when he left

*Leg Extensions superset with Sissy squats *

30kg x 4 sets = 15; 12; 12; 12

3 sets of 12-10

*Lying leg curls *

40kg - 3 x 10

*Seated leg curls *

45kg - 2 x 12; 1 x 8

*Leg Press *

60kg - 2 x 12; 1 x 9

*Standing calves *

170kg - 3 x 12

*Donkey calves *

30kg - 3 x 10

*Seated calves *

30kg - 2 x 12

*Cardio x 10 mins *


----------



## Jem

*Saturday *

*
*

*
**Shoulders *

Supposed to be cardio only. Warmed up on treadmill for 15 mins and decided to do shoulders because training partner was off :whistling: knew he would be because he is working all the hours...although he swore he would be in .... Slacker :laugh:

*High rep session with lighter weights today, brief pauses *

*Lateral raises - 10lb dbells *

4 sets of 12-15

*Arnold Press - 10lb dbells *

2 sets 10-12

*Military Press - 5kg bbell *

3 sets of 10-12

*Machine Shoulder Press*

pin out and 3 sets of 10 just to exhaust them completely

*Reverse Pec Deck*

20kg - 3 x 12

30kg - 1 x 10 rest pause and another 5

[Must check weight on these, think the plates are just 5's]

*Cardio*

12 mins stepper

10 mins incline tread

Shape is really coming on - I'm quite chuffed with how I look at the minute. The arms have been commented on a good few times now so the long awaited changes appear to be kicking in at long last


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Shape is really coming on - I'm quite chuffed with how I look at the minute. The arms have been commented on a good few times now so the long awaited changes appear to be kicking in at long last


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Yay!!!!!

I'm really enjoying delts day at the moment, even though I see no changes.

I'd love a training partner to give me a kick/spot me, but it's not happening at my gym...


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> Yay!!!!!
> 
> I'm really enjoying delts day at the moment, even though I see no changes.
> 
> I'd love a training partner to give me a kick/spot me, but it's not happening at my gym...


At last Beks pmsl :thumbup1: Don't get me wrong, I am still annoyed by how very weak I am [esp in comparison to you lol] but as long as I can see the results it boost me on !

Oh he's really naf if he's in a mood or tired ...the rest of the time it's great. The only thing I don't train with him is shoulders - I dunno why, I have just trained with a variety of people on them.

Thought Golds should have been good for grabbing a spot ? :confused1:

I am enjoying delts but most of all back at the minute !!!!

I even did shrugs the other night :bounce:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> At last Beks pmsl :thumbup1: Don't get me wrong, I am still annoyed by how very weak I am [esp in comparison to you lol] but as long as I can see the results it boost me on !
> 
> Oh he's really naf if he's in a mood or tired ...the rest of the time it's great. The only thing I don't train with him is shoulders - I dunno why, I have just trained with a variety of people on them.
> 
> Thought Golds should have been good for grabbing a spot ? :confused1:
> 
> *Yes and no - I'm painfully shy and hate to ask, staffwere busy doing PT today....there are a couple I don't mind asking but most just grunt at me and look a bit put out......*
> 
> I am enjoying delts but most of all back at the minute !!!!
> 
> I even did shrugs the other night :bounce:


I keep forgetting to do shrugs 

No results but the scale has stopped going up (may be two days of eating not much due to tooth trauma - may well be just necking shakes tomorrow - bleurgh!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I keep forgetting to do shrugs
> 
> No results but the scale has stopped going up (may be two days of eating not much due to tooth trauma - may well be just necking shakes tomorrow - bleurgh!


How you can be so shy with the strength of you I don't know 

[not quite sure how in my mind this is interrelated but my thinking is, if you can lift and pull what you do ...why on earth would you be intimidated about asking anyone for a spot :confused1: ...I know it's not that simple really but I'd be showing off:rolleyes: ...]

Sh!t about the tooth Beks ....yep so long as you've got some protein ! Myoplex Meal Replacements in strawberry are yummy :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

:bounce:



Jem said:


> Shape is really coming on - I'm quite chuffed with how I look at the minute. The arms have been commented on a good few times now so the long awaited changes appear to be kicking in at long last


Pleased to hear that you are feeling happier with your shape hun  Haven't been in the gym for a few days due to the snow and the fact that the council can't be ****d to grit the roads around here!!

Keep on keeping on missus :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> :bounce:
> 
> Pleased to hear that you are feeling happier with your shape hun  Haven't been in the gym for a few days due to the snow and the fact that the council can't be ****d to grit the roads around here!!
> 
> Keep on keeping on missus :bounce:


Haha that's one of my phrases Kate - how bizarre! Think it sums up life's struggles perfickly:tongue:

Ah the break has probably done you the world of good

Yep I am feeling pretty optimistic at the moment :thumbup1:

Good, you're back - was going to message you ...

Now get back on our man thread and post some new stuff :lol:xx


----------



## Kate1976

How wierd..great minds and all that!!

Have eaten and drunk alot of crap over the last couple of days...don't really know why?? Back on it tomorrow and hope the snow clear so I can get my ass into the gym

Yeah I need to go and find some new piccies.......

Glad to hear things are moving the right direction lady x


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> How wierd..great minds and all that!!
> 
> Have eaten and drunk alot of crap over the last couple of days...don't really know why?? Back on it tomorrow and hope the snow clear so I can get my ass into the gym
> 
> Yeah I need to go and find some new piccies.......
> 
> Glad to hear things are moving the right direction lady x


Blame it on the weather 

New pics ? good stuff ! I was thinking of doing some - but my camera is sh!te, the one on the phone is even worse. I might have to invest in a new one soon


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> How you can be so shy with the strength of you I don't know
> 
> [not quite sure how in my mind this is interrelated but my thinking is, if you can lift and pull what you do ...why on earth would you be intimidated about asking anyone for a spot :confused1: ...I know it's not that simple really but I'd be showing off:rolleyes: ...]
> 
> *I'm a foot shorter than you, and some of the men in the gym are massive.....*
> 
> *
> Most also look at me like I'm sh1t, I might be strong but all they see is a chubby munter (in the gym, I am NOT attractive lol)*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Sh!t about the tooth Beks ....yep so long as you've got some protein ! Myoplex Meal Replacements in strawberry are yummy :thumb:


I have Extreme strawberry and vanilla, cottage cheese with sunblush tomatoes and fat free Greek yoghurt so should cope. Tomorrow is final day of Christmas shopping for me so there will be coffee involved too


----------



## CharlieC25

Great to hear you are liking the progress Ems  I love back and rear delts days and am also a sucker for an ab workout hehe have decided that if baby making doesnt happen this month am going to get stuck into the gym and make some progress - I want more muscle! So since I am due on Xmas day I should be able to get cracking right after Xmas - we'll see 

What are your plans for the big day?


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I have Extreme strawberry and vanilla, cottage cheese with sunblush tomatoes and fat free Greek yoghurt so should cope. Tomorrow is final day of Christmas shopping for me so there will be coffee involved too


*That all sounded so nice that I have been to Sainsbury's this morning *

*Was supposed to wait until the kids are back tomorrow as I have a voucher from work. I have told the kids they can have a shopping spree and pick up whatever they like*

*This means I will have a house full of: *

*cakes *

*biscuits *

*crisps *

*icecream *

*cheesecake *

*I've bought a tin of quality st *

*[the b*stards are selling them for £6 * :cursing: *] and I aim to have eaten the coconut, orange and strawberry ones by the time the kids come home [we like the coconut ones best] *

*Apart from the Quality St I plan to be very good over christmas *

*Since eating massive amounts of protein and building some muscles [!] which made me put on that stone of weight - I have managed to lose half of it whilst retaining the biceps I created* 

*Seeing the results makes me want to be good [i might have some xmas pud with rum sauce though ...] *

*Just realised I spent ages typing about food ...not that I'm obsessed *



CharlieC25 said:


> Great to hear you are liking the progress Ems  I love back and rear delts days and am also a sucker for an ab workout hehe have decided that if baby making doesnt happen this month am going to get stuck into the gym and make some progress - I want more muscle! So since I am due on Xmas day I should be able to get cracking right after Xmas - we'll see
> 
> What are your plans for the big day?


*Yeah I am doing abs at the moment actually - something I never really bothered with before tbh ...I like it when it hurts to cough or sneeze or breathe the next day ! *

*My fingers are crossed for you - bet you're a lovely mommy [unlike me who has to be looked after by her children pmsl *  *]*

*Which fed are you with next year NPC again ? *

*Plans - I have none - apart from food [which is well thought through * :whistling: *] the kids will go to dads in the afternoon so I will prob go to my friends house and eat chocolate .... just a quiet one, I am not going home [Newcastle] this year but might be up for doing some visits cross country once xmas is over*. *xxx*


----------



## Jem

*Sunday *

*
*

*
Chest & Cardio *

*32 mins cardio before workout *

20 mins x trainer

12 mins stepper

Had to warm up properly as the gym was icebox

*Chest Press thingymabobba but not calibrated jobby - one that you add plates to *

Warm up on no plates

10kg x 15

20kg x 15

30kg x 12 [last 2 assisted]

40kg x 7 [last 2 assisted]

*Incline Bench Smiths *

20kg - 3 x 10

*Incline Flyes *

5kg dbells

3 x 12

*Incline Cable Flyes*

3 x 7-9

*Standing cable flyes *

1 x 8

1 x 5 [chest gone by this point]

Nice session - really felt it

Pussy weights tbh but was training with partner & he is not obsessed with me going heavy more so that I reach failure with every exercise

Whatever he is doing with me is reaping results anyway - I am getting lots of comments these days so this is good.


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice work out hun x


----------



## Jem

Oh god it's weak in comparison with what all you girls lift but it's doing the job - I give up trying to compete with you all - I wasn't made strong !


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem, we are all built differently, I wish i was as small as you, but seen as im built like a heffer I will never be that small. Don't compete with other people just compete with yourself x Keep up the fantastic work x


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Jem, we are all built differently, I wish i was as small as you, but seen as im built like a heffer I will never be that small. Don't compete with other people just compete with yourself x Keep up the fantastic work x


You're so right BB...be the best YOU you can be........that's what I am aiming for anyhoo


----------



## Jem

It's like Oprah in here girlfriends :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

months away from your journal....i come back...and still find no training x


----------



## Bettyboo

hehe you should see the man worhyness test thread lol ;-)


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> months away from your journal....i come back...and still find no training x


FFS flick back one page lazy bones :cursing:  :lol:



Bettyboo said:


> hehe you should see the man worhyness test thread lol ;-)


posted !


----------



## robisco11

i passed......100% man


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> i passed......100% man


yeah yeah


----------



## robisco11

its true....i dont lie me


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Oh god it's weak in comparison with what all you girls lift but it's doing the job - I give up trying to compete with you all - I wasn't made strong !


It's not such a good thing tbh, I have to lift so much more to gain a tiny bit - I'd love to be lifting much lighter and seeing results like yours lol :lol:



Bettyboo said:


> Jem, we are all built differently, I wish i was as small as you, but seen as im built like a heffer I will never be that small. Don't compete with other people just compete with yourself x Keep up the fantastic work x


Aye, I'm built like a brick sh1thouse and will never be dainty lol


----------



## Jem

I am not feckin dainty ladies ffs pmsl

I am just inbetween ....erm lanky perhaps ...


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I am not feckin dainty ladies ffs pmsl
> 
> I am just inbetween ....erm lanky perhaps ...


OK but you're slender - I'm like a sodding carthorse :laugh:

My neck is bigger than most men's pmsl!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> OK but you're slender - I'm like a sodding carthorse :laugh:
> 
> My neck is bigger than most men's pmsl!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: woman what are you like ?

Most men are scrawny that's why


----------



## CharlieC25

Ok hun I was gonna say I better pm you   I forget the whole world can read this haha fool  x


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Ok hun I was gonna say I better pm you  I forget the whole world can read this haha fool  x


Delete it if you like and I can delete mine?


----------



## robisco11

delete nothing...i havnt had chance to read yet


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> delete nothing...i havnt had chance to read yet


nothing nekkid, lewd or pervy bobby so you're not missing out chick :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

delete away...


----------



## Jem

haha


----------



## robisco11




----------



## robisco11

Gainer said:


> Hey young lady! How you been? Looking well! x


im good thanks.....dont make me blush though you hunk


----------



## CharlieC25

I actually dont know how to delete hahahaahhaha never mind


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Hey young lady! How you been? Looking well! x


Cheers Gainer - I do believe we are doing the same show :thumbup1:



robisco11 said:


> im good thanks.....dont make me blush though you hunk


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> I actually dont know how to delete hahahaahhaha never mind


keep it that way


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> you gonna be there aswell!? wahey! When did you decide to compete? Good on ya!


  about a month ago I think - got PScarb doing my diet to make sure I actually get there. I need a masterful man to tell me what to do :thumb: [but couldn't find one so Paul will have to do :lol: ]


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> I actually dont know how to delete hahahaahhaha never mind


click edit babes ....


----------



## CharlieC25

Done it


----------



## Jem

Ok I've deleted mine as well numpty - that's what pms are for xxx


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> How did you get Paul on board? Just a simple pm, bant of the eyelids and a please!?


Don't think that would work with Paul !

Professional prep Luke, so yes pmed him initially


----------



## CharlieC25

She's lying.. she had pics of him in a specific Ann Summers outfit and made him prep her instead of showing the world the photos 

hehe yeah forgot about the whole pm thing - I will ping you now x


----------



## robisco11

CharlieC25 said:


> She's lying.. she had pics of him in a specific Ann Summers outfit and made him prep her instead of showing the world the photos
> 
> hehe yeah forgot about the whole pm thing - I will ping you now x


Can i see these pictures...please.... :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Hello em:thumb:hows things mate,is things progressing as planned?


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> She's lying.. she had pics of him in a specific Ann Summers outfit and made him prep her instead of showing the world the photos
> 
> hehe yeah forgot about the whole pm thing - I will ping you now x


*ooooooooh man Paul is going to hate me soon *  * hand that spoon back lady ... :laugh:*



Dsahna said:


> Hello em:thumb:hows things mate,is things progressing as planned?


*Yes chicken they are going really well at the moment - as is the tin of quality street - only the toffee pennies left now* :lol:

*I have some muscles [sort of ..] so this is good news* :thumb:

*All going well babes - thanks for popping in fella x *


----------



## CharlieC25

You are seriously going to ask me to give back the spoon!! NEVER! :lol: although I am willing to lend you the whip - just in case......


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> You are seriously going to ask me to give back the spoon!! NEVER! :lol: although I am willing to lend you the whip - just in case......


Haha ok whip will do :whistling:


----------



## Jem

No training today !

Had the day off as the kids were home - they have done my head in to be fair ....they make so much noise doing the slightest thing...

Car is covered in snow - I have not stepped outside today ...

Children packed off to friends tomorrow and I am off to the gym - cannot be doing the full time mommy thing pmsl

Have watched Shallow Hal and new Scooby Doo film with them - next on the list is Freaky Friday .......joy oh joy ...


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> *No training today !*
> 
> Had the day off as the kids were home - they have done my head in to be fair ....they make so much noise doing the slightest thing...
> 
> Car is covered in snow - I have not stepped outside today ...
> 
> Children packed off to friends tomorrow and I am off to the gym - cannot be doing the full time mommy thing pmsl
> 
> Have watched Shallow Hal and new Scooby Doo film with them - next on the list is Freaky Friday .......joy oh joy ...


as opposed to......

:tongue:joking.....spank me with the whip if you wish:whistling:


----------



## XJPX

ul do well with Paul, he is gd to work with  , when are you training with him?..always gd sessions


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> ul do well with Paul, he is gd to work with  , when are you training with him?..always gd sessions


Thanks for stopping by hun - Josh told me to have a peek in your journal as he was impressed with your transformation & I still have not got around to it  I start prep Jan 31st, looking forward to it but making the most of naughty food while it is still on the menu :thumb: What are your plans for next year - are you prepping with Paul ?


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> Thanks for stopping by hun - Josh told me to have a peek in your journal as he was impressed with your transformation & I still have not got around to it  I start prep Jan 31st, looking forward to it but making the most of naughty food while it is still on the menu :thumb: What are your plans for next year - are you prepping with Paul ?


aww ur welcome...iv been meaning to write on here for ages  , yee i worked my ass off this year and made some decent gains...placed 3rd at the British under Pauls guidance  ...we worked realli well together and i learnt a lot from him.

wats the norty food of choice at the moment then? iv not decided properly on my plans for next year...im sure il be competing towards the end of the year  .... u excited for your comp? x


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> aww ur welcome...iv been meaning to write on here for ages  , yee i worked my ass off this year and made some decent gains...placed 3rd at the British under Pauls guidance  ...we worked realli well together and i learnt a lot from him.
> 
> wats the norty food of choice at the moment then? iv not decided properly on my plans for next year...im sure il be competing towards the end of the year  .... u excited for your comp? x


OMG you did really well then :thumb: Bet you were well chuffed with that.

Naughty food will be xmas pud with rum sauce and roasties & bread sauce [not altogether though :lol: ]

I am looking forward to it - but I just know how much work I have to do to get there for a few mins and then it's all over :lol: seems a mad thing to do but hey it will be worth it I'm sure !

Cheers hun :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Thanks Con
> 
> He just trolls me for some reason - I think it must be love is it slindog :tongue:


Surprised to hear that. Personally i have only seen reasonable/intelligent posts from you. It's a funny world when guys chase girls around a bodybuilding board trying to bring them down..... :confused1:


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> OMG you did really well then :thumb: Bet you were well chuffed with that.
> 
> Naughty food will be xmas pud with rum sauce and roasties & bread sauce [not altogether though :lol: ]
> 
> I am looking forward to it - but I just know how much work I have to do to get there for a few mins and then it's all over :lol: seems a mad thing to do but hey it will be worth it I'm sure !
> 
> Cheers hun :thumbup1:


aw thanks, yee i did ok  ...not quite 1st but il make up for tht next year :tongue: . haha food sounds gdd, im defo enjoying it at the moment aswell.

ooo trust mee those few mins are more than worth it, u will love evry second being onstage...i am so jealous of anyone that is competing...i want to be back onstage noww ( attention whore haha)


----------



## Jem

Con said:


> Surprised to hear that. Personally i have only seen reasonable/intelligent posts from you. It's a funny world when guys chase girls around a bodybuilding board trying to bring them down..... :confused1:


*You'd think a "professional football player" [* :lol: *] would have better things to do with his time would you not ....* :whistling:



XJPX said:


> aw thanks, yee i did ok  ...not quite 1st but il make up for tht next year :tongue: . haha food sounds gdd, im defo enjoying it at the moment aswell.
> 
> ooo trust mee those few mins are more than worth it, u will love evry second being onstage...i am so jealous of anyone that is competing...i want to be back onstage noww ( attention whore haha)


*Hey 3rd is amazing but loving your ambition ! I cannot wait actually ..this may be edited at a later point when I am gagging for Minstrels *


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> *You'd think a "professional football player" [* :lol: *] would have better things to do with his time would you not ....* :whistling:
> 
> *Hey 3rd is amazing but loving your ambition ! I cannot wait actually ..this may be edited at a later point when I am gagging for Minstrels *


Minstrels?

I have just been given two huge pots of houmous (healthy) and a couple of trays of mushroom burekas (which are not) - this job is not helping me - I have a drawer full of biscuits at work, am gonna let them loose on the masses tomorrow so I'm not tempted! :laugh:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> about a month ago I think - got PScarb doing my diet to make sure I actually get there. I need a masterful man to tell me what to do :thumb: [but couldn't find one so Paul will have to do :lol: ]


writing everything down..... :whistling:



CharlieC25 said:


> She's lying.. she had pics of him in a specific Ann Summers outfit and made him prep her instead of showing the world the photos


oh dear your next prep is going to be so much fun......for me:thumb:

Jem pay no attention to negative comments from those who hide behind cartoon avators....come May you will be far slimmer than those who choose to say negative things....


----------



## XJPX

did u get sum of the sprouted grain bread in the end Jem?....doesnt taste too great just to warn u haha...so if u was excited for bread and it being clean...dnt b lol


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> did u get sum of the sprouted grain bread in the end Jem?....doesnt taste too great just to warn u haha...so if u was excited for bread and it being clean...dnt b lol


It's ,my buffday and I've been on a date and I am a bit tiddly tee hee...was nice

Got that bread though Jordan !

I had red onion tart with goats cheese and shared warm brownie and ice cream - well he ate it and I drank wine ...he was driving

fun in a sports car in the snow 

Might taste better with a hangover ...perhaps


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> writing everything down..... :whistling:
> 
> oh dear your next prep is going to be so much fun......for me:thumb:
> 
> Jem pay no attention to negative comments from those who hide behind cartoon avators....come May you will be far slimmer than those who choose to say negative things....


Ooooh  sh!t ...


----------



## clairey.h

haha you must be p1ssed your spelling is off....very unlike you.... 

happy birthday to you

I went to the zoo

I saw a ..............well I cant finish that without being rude.....and its your buffday so I wont.... 

love you xxxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha you must be p1ssed your spelling is off....very unlike you....
> 
> happy birthday to you
> 
> I went to the zoo
> 
> I saw a ..............well I cant finish that without being rude.....and its your buffday so I wont....
> 
> love you xxxx


I want to know I like rudie things on me buffday xxxx:laugh: fook spelling typos only xxx


----------



## clairey.h

haha your worse than me after a shandy......lol

is that rudie things expected from me???????


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha your worse than me after a shandy......lol
> 
> is that rudie things expected from me???????


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I just let a perfickly nice one drive off without so much more than a peck on the cheek so I will take what I can get .... :lol: :lol: :lol: I am such a lady :cool2:


----------



## clairey.h

thanks......make me feel special why dont cha..... 

so what you got for your buffday


----------



## clairey.h

oh did I say....................

HAPPY 40TH BIRTHDAY :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Fook off - I am *30*  

that is my story and I am sticking to it ....

+4 :confused1: :whistling:

Maybe I'm a milf now then :laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> thanks......make me feel special why dont cha.....
> 
> so what you got for your buffday


Bog all so far - a pinot grigio hangover .....


----------



## clairey.h

HAHA you read my mind I was wondering earlier if i would be classed as a milf or not......but no sorry im to young :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :tongue:

oldie but a goldie :lol: :lol: :lol:

like a good wine....gets better with age :tongue:

will think of lots more when head is functioning :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> HAHA you read my mind I was wondering earlier if i would be classed as a milf or not......but no sorry im to young :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :tongue:
> 
> oldie but a goldie :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> like a good wine....gets better with age :tongue:
> 
> will think of lots more when head is functioning :thumb:


*Like mature cheese* :whistling:

*think I am milf material now - went to take Kai his key at school before he broke up and all the lads came over to say hello and ask me if I needed any help :laugh: what a lovely school I thought *

*Until I walked away and they started talking about my ***** :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

It's of no importance, but I am puzzled that posts have disappeared from this thread that were on yesterday, including one of mine. No importance - but how can they vanish? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Davesky said:


> It's of no importance, but I am puzzled that posts have disappeared from this thread that were on yesterday, including one of mine. No importance - but how can they vanish? :confused1:


I am not sure what or when you posted but I did report a post from slindog which was insulting and as a result mods deleted certain posts relating to it :whistling:

does this answer your question Dave ? what did you post ?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

dam i have just read this journal and also looked at your pics and i can DEFO say your 100 no scratch that 110% MMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLFFFFFFFF


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

sorry just had to say that hope you dont mind it offensive lol


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

click user CP.


----------



## Jem

Mwahahaha thanks Chris - guess it's better than being old .... :devil2:


----------



## Guest

That must be it, mods must have deleted Slindog's post and several posts that followed on from it. You said something like "Is he stalking me because he's in love?" and I said something like "Men do sometimes insult women they fancy because they are too shy to tell them they fancy them". Maybe my post went because it had a quote of a quote of the offending post, not sure. A post from Con remains in the thread referring to the incident which now doesn't relate to anything.

Anyway it's all "water under the bridge". Enjoy your birthday. :beer:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Fook off - I am *30*
> 
> that is my story and I am sticking to it ....
> 
> +4 :confused1: :whistling:
> 
> Maybe I'm a *GILF* now then :laugh:


 :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Birthday? Have a good one!!! Sucks having a birthday near Christmas, I always wonder if I should make like the Queen and have another birthday in July or something


----------



## Jem

Dan said:


> :whistling:


OMFG   you're perfick you are   xx


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Birthday? Have a good one!!! Sucks having a birthday near Christmas, I always wonder if I should make like the Queen and have another birthday in July or something


When is yours Beks?

and yes...it's naf 

the kids bought me a chain with a 'MOM' pendant on it ....and they of course insist I wear it .....GRRRRRRRRRREAT

Bless them xxxx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> When is yours Beks?
> 
> and yes...it's naf
> 
> the kids bought me a chain with a 'MOM' pendant on it ....and they of course insist I wear it .....GRRRRRRRRRREAT
> 
> Bless them xxxx


Ha ha oh dear.....Mine's the 29th.....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Ha ha oh dear.....Mine's the 29th.....


that's almost as bad as mine ...actually it's worse because you are older :tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

life begins at40


----------



## 3752

Happy birthday Jem although i did not realise you was so old


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> life begins at40


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem

*Thanks Paul kind of .... * :whistling:

*
*

*
I am 34 okay ..............34 ....pmsl *  

*Less of the 40 business Roddas and Tan - when I get there I will celebrate it ....until then I have 6 yrs of my 30's left * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce:

Oh and I am training in a bit too...

have toffee cheesecake to come home to :whistling:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Toffee Cheesecake - my favourite *yum yum*

Have a nice day Jem


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> that's almost as bad as mine ...actually it's worse because you are older :tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol:


How rude! :scared:

:lol: :lol: :lol:



Pscarb said:


> Happy birthday Jem although i did not realise you was so old


I think that might almost be a compliment......:laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> *Thanks Paul kind of .... * :whistling:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I am 34 okay ..............34 ....pmsl *
> 
> *Less of the 40 business Roddas and Tan - when I get there I will celebrate it ....until then I have 6 yrs of my 30's left * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce:
> 
> Oh and I am training in a bit too...
> 
> have toffee cheesecake to come home to :whistling:


We'll have to celebrate mine first tho in about 5 weeks time:cool2:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> How rude! :scared:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Oh I'm just bitter and twisted ...I've adjusted now I think so I can stop picking on those older than me now *
> 
> I think that might almost be a compliment......:laugh:


*Oooh nearly perhaps :laugh:*



ElfinTan said:


> We'll have to celebrate mine first tho in about 5 weeks time:cool2:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: *Can mr George bake a mean cake as well ? - I bet he can * :thumbup1: * I might have muscles like you by the time I'm 40 in which case I will be celebrating too.* :beer:


----------



## Jem

*Wednesday *

*
*

*
Back *

Had Mon and Tues off so back today - no training partner today.

Pete - will pm you but saw your sis & Nicky today and we had a big long chat about the posing etc. Sorted for Jan 2nd at 10:00 - gotta feeling I am gonna be in pain after discussing 50 rep sets etc :confused1: :whistling: 

Quite a poopy session - used to training back with partner so felt strange ...

*Lat Pulldowns *

warm up on 30's - 20

40's - 10; 8

50 - 6 reps

*Killer Pullover Machine *

40's - 15 reps

60's - 8; 6

Dropped to 50's - 10

*Deads *

FREEEEEEZING in the power room because it's basically ootside :laugh:

50's - 3 sets of 6; 10; 8

Got my mojo on second set but then lost grip on 3rd - pretty poor show on deads tonight but think the pullovers take it out of me ....

*Like a deads pullup thing that you add plates to ....some powerlifting thingymabobba *

20kg - 15 reps

25kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

*Shrugs* on 2 different machines

One is the chest press turned over - it converts

warm up on machine; 10kg x 12

*Tractor pull things *

x 10 reps

*Hyper extensions *- 2 x 12

*10 mins cardio *pfft - was dying for a wee then got talking & was frozen to death.

Malcolm bought all my drinks for me tonight being as I am buffday girl so that was nice :beer:


----------



## XJPX

happy bday hun,back session looks gd....nice on the 2nd set of deads  ...u thought about using straps just for ur deads?....deads are the best back developer...b a shame to miss out on those extra cuple reps bcos of ur grip going   x


----------



## Guest

You're doing well. I see the avi has gone back to the portrait/black dress. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> happy bday hun,back session looks gd....nice on the 2nd set of deads  ...u thought about using straps just for ur deads?....deads are the best back developer...b a shame to miss out on those extra cuple reps bcos of ur grip going   x


*Thanks Jordan - your back is ace * :thumb: * I peeked in your journal, but it's very manly in there so did not want to intercept & spoil the flow ! *

*Normally my training partner does end up strapping me to the bar yes *  * but he was not there today and so I ...well ok I copped out ...i get all tangled with the straps like a muppet * :confused1: *, they are never tight enough...normally do deads at the end of the session and I do 60's so this was well soft really * :whistling:



Davesky said:


> You're doing well. I see the avi has gone back to the portrait/black dress. :thumbup1:


*Thanks sweet ! *

*Yes Dave, I get stoopid comments from people that don't know me - course me pals can call me saggy ass whenever they want - but random fools hmmmph* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ironbunny

You didn't say it was your birthday yesterday! Now I feel like a real cow.

Sorry honey. Hope you had a great day and have a fab christmas.

See you in January, hopefully with a nice tan.

ta for now


----------



## Dsahna

Merry xmas jem:bounce:hope you have a great day with the young'uns:thumb:

All the best x


----------



## Jem

Hmmm & off into the sunset she flies ....cowbag !

Thanks Dan - you too babe xx


----------



## Críostóir

Jem said:


> *Thanks Paul kind of .... * :whistling:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I am 34 okay ..............34 ....pmsl *
> 
> *Less of the 40 business Roddas and Tan - when I get there I will celebrate it ....until then I have 6 yrs of my 30's left * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce:
> 
> Oh and I am training in a bit too...
> 
> have toffee cheesecake to come home to :whistling:


Belated birthday wishes and Happy Holidays too :beer: :rockon:


----------



## Jem

Callofthewild said:


> Belated birthday wishes and Happy Holidays too :beer: :rockon:


oooh mystery person from Birmingham ....

Thanks hun :thumb:

[should I know you ?  ]


----------



## clairey.h

yeah cause jem knows everyone........pmsl prepare for the interrogation........

did you like the card sexy baggy panties.....hehe


----------



## Críostóir

Nope Im new; just being friendly


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> yeah cause jem knows everyone........pmsl prepare for the interrogation........
> 
> did you like the card sexy baggy panties.....hehe





Callofthewild said:


> Nope Im new; just being friendly


Feck off biatch  i just meant because he is from Brum - course I know everyone stoopid :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes darling - you tricked me :bounce: The kids needed an explanation though :lol: :lol: :lol:

xxxx

Cheers wild one ! - just wondered haha

Have a great christmas

Where do you train anyway lol ?

I am putting off wrapping now....got sh!teloads to do ...


----------



## Críostóir

Jem said:


> Feck off biatch  i just meant because he is from Brum - course I know everyone stoopid :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yes darling - you tricked me :bounce: The kids needed an explanation though :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> xxxx


Are you form bham too then Jem?? Im a student at Bham uni - I use the uni gym on campus its called the munrow centre its ok i go there 3xweek its on the small size but got all the stuff you need there and it only cost me £180 for a years membership :lol:


----------



## Jem

Yes wild one - I live Kings Norton way

Have heard of that Munrow centre before - supposed to be ok ! Works out at a nice price as well

Just give me a shout if I can help with anything on here then mate - takes a bit of getting used to but you will get a lot out of this site and some great people on it:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Críostóir

Jem said:


> Yes wild one - I live Kings Norton way
> 
> Have heard of that Munrow centre before - supposed to be ok ! Works out at a nice price as well
> 
> Just give me a shout if I can help with anything on here then mate - takes a bit of getting used to but you will get a lot out of this site and some great people on it:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


thanks for your genourosity :beer: Im on strong lifts 5x5 atm been on it for 10 weeks now Im sure Ill get bored of it soon :rockon:


----------



## Jem

Callofthewild said:


> thanks for your genourosity :beer: Im on strong lifts 5x5 atm been on it for 10 weeks now Im sure Ill get bored of it soon :rockon:


Nice one - Sure you will tweak your routines as a result of reading stuff on here. It's all about experimentation and a bit of switcheroo every few weeks. Lots of experts on here [and some that are full of sh!t too of course :laugh:] :tongue: :thumb: :thumbup1:

Oh and start a journal so I can shout abuse lol

also PICS, PICS, PICS hahaha


----------



## Jem

No training - OBVIOUSLY

and I ate whatever I wanted - OBVIOUSLY

will definitely be ready to eat clean again tomorrow ....tooooo much chocolate, carbs and fat ...

Just come back from skinny friend's house [we all have one, whose mission in life it is, to be as thin as possible & who slags off everyone else for being fat...]

Her and her fella were in shock at my muscles   He mentioned my arms and then she started on about my legs :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Of course, they are joe bloggs so have no real idea about muscle BUT they did point out changes [and she would be very loathe to do so...]

RESULT :laugh:

Made me wish I had not eaten quite so much toffee cheesecake ....

Oh and I am coming down with flu I think - aching joints, headache, sore throat, and runny nose ......ffs have not got the time for it at the moment :confused1:

Will see how I feel tomorrow


----------



## robisco11

one thing...i hate those skinny friends...x


----------



## hilly

always good to get comments like that shows your hard work is paying off. dont worry about 1 day of bad eating bloody hell 2 days wont kill you either 

altho i am looking forward to eating normally again 2moro my stomach is killing me haha.

enjoy the rest of your xmas


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> one thing...i hate those skinny friends...x


Hehe me too 



hilly said:


> always good to get comments like that shows your hard work is paying off. dont worry about 1 day of bad eating bloody hell 2 days wont kill you either
> 
> altho i am looking forward to eating normally again 2moro my stomach is killing me haha.
> 
> enjoy the rest of your xmas


Aww thanks for popping in 

I know these 2 are not blowing smoke up my ass - they are the very first to criticise so that was a good ego boost !

Mine is bloated to hell Hilly :lol: Low carbs tomorrow for moi!

You too - hope you are having a great break :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

low carbs.....whats this you speak of?


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> low carbs.....whats this you speak of?


One day Rob....one day ...

deffo off to bed now ...


----------



## clairey.h

CHEESECAKES PICS :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

although it did need an extra day to set....but had to have a taster to check before xmas day :whistling:


----------



## Jem

OMG that looks amazing - fook me it's mahoosive

I am coming to yours next year .....


----------



## robisco11

send some cake my way please


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> OMG that looks amazing - fook me it's mahoosive
> 
> I am coming to yours next year .....


well thanking you very much  

in order to eat it though you have to not give a toss about how many calories your eating it contains 8 tubs of philidelphia......half a bag of sugar.......tooo much alcohol...lol

I dont want to eat another thing....ever.....when the cheesecakes finished that is :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> well thanking you very much
> 
> in order to eat it though you have to not give a toss about how many calories your eating it contains 8 tubs of philidelphia......half a bag of sugar.......tooo much alcohol...lol
> 
> I dont want to eat another thing....ever.....when the cheesecakes finished that is :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's christmas once a year - I ate whatever I wanted ....

different today though

Training at 1


----------



## robisco11

training!??!? my gyms not open  proper jealous!


----------



## Jem

Soooo cannot wait to get in there woohoo...


----------



## robisco11

rub it in...go on...


----------



## HJL

Jem said:


> :bounce:


This small pink round blob basicaly sumed me up after lunch yesterday, although i dont think i could have got that far off the ground :lol:


----------



## Jem

haha - you're not alone ....:laugh:


----------



## Jem

thanks for popping in Janet - glad you had a good christmas :thumb:

*Boxing Day - Saturday *

*
Biceps, abs and cardio *

Warm up on cross trainer for 20 mins

Treadmill x 20 mins

Bis

*Dbell curls *

2.5kg warm up x 20

3.75's x 15

3.75's x 15

5's x 9

*BBell Curls *

10kg warms x 20

15kg - 2 x 12

*Hammer curls *

3.75s -2 x 12

*Bbell forearm supinated grip things*

bar only - 2 x 12 [hurts very much]

*Cable curls*

10kg x 13

Didnt have much pump with these today :confused1:

*Cardio*

20 mins incline tread @ 9.5%

10 mins x trainer - fat burn programme level 9

*Abs*


----------



## Jem

Brilliant session today - so chuffed

Seems like all those carbs helped me along  

Bring on the xmas pud and brandy sauce :whistling:

*Sunday 27th *

*
Legs & abs *

Main emphasis today was on hams as I want to bring them out a bit more

so because they are very tight we did 30 mins incline tread starting at 9% gradient and rising to 14% [OMG, OMG  ] to make sure they were stretched out and good to go

*Lying leg curls *

4 sets inclu 1 warm up

30 x 20

40 x 12; 12

50 x 10

*Seated Leg Curls *

4 sets incl 1 warm up

50kg - 3 x 10-12

*Ham Glute Raises *[ouchie]

2 sets of 10

*SLDLs on a box *

Bar only - 2 x 15

30kg x 10

*Leg Press *

warm on 40s x 20

80kg - 2 x 15

100kg x 10 [*PB considering the depth and reps:bounce:*]

*1 set of squats* with bar only x 20 as was cooling down ...

*Sissy squats *

3 x 10

*Leg Exts*

2 x 30kg [battered by this point could do no more, teardrop literally throbbing]

*Standing Calf raises *

180 - 2 x 15

Battered

*Abs *

Fried them on reverse crunches and 15kg crunches with lower abs done on hanging leg raises [3 x 15]

Had a very good stretching session afterwards as well - as I think the tight hams are holding me back - spent about 20 mins doing that as I was well loosened up by this point


----------



## clairey.h

thumbs up......you almost inspire me to go to the gym myself.......well almost cheesecake isnt finished yet....... 

well done in the PB


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> thumbs up......you almost inspire me to go to the gym myself.......well almost cheesecake isnt finished yet.......
> 
> well done in the PB


Oh I had the best time today - not felt that strong for a good while - dean gave up after leg press and buggered off so I kept going and persevered  

Was also talking to a chap about stretching as I would like to be able to do the splits & he does some Tai Chee [sp - cannot be assed to google] but you know what I mean - anyway he is very flexible.

He called me athletically gifted fpmsl - course I think he's great now :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Oh bugger off, lol my gym is closed until tomorrow :cursing:

Seriously though, nice one on the PB - new programme tomorrow, quite high volume, going from 4 day split to 3....eek!


----------



## clairey.h

Beklet said:


> Oh bugger off, *lol my gym is closed until tomorrow * :cursing:
> 
> Seriously though, nice one on the PB - new programme tomorrow, quite high volume, going from 4 day split to 3....eek!


lol good job rob decided not to go today :laugh:


----------



## Jem

yeah but I'm gonna have xmas pud and brandy sauce again in a mo....


----------



## Jem

Greekgoddess said:


> Calls you athletically gifted and is flexible???????? If he is single as well he might just be a keeper.......maybe your luck with men is changing for the good........


fpmsl erm nope - he is a bit of a weirdy weirdo tbh  everyone avoids him because of the tai cheeing thing on the cardio balcony but I respect the floorwork that he does ....he is very flexible and stretches for hours :thumb: I think he was well chuffed that I spoke to him, as most avoid him and call him dodgy rodge :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## RedKola

Stalker alert Jem! :lol:

Just watch 'im


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Stalker alert Jem! :lol:
> 
> Just watch 'im


pmsl some shorts of mine went missing once - went to front desk to collect them and they told me they flogged them to Rodge & he home singing with them over his head :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> pmsl some shorts of mine went missing once - went to front desk to collect them and they told me they flogged them to Rodge & he home singing with them over his head :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well I hope your not the kind that sh1ts themselves in the gym (Uriel says this, not me) other wise dodgy rodge will have a nasty surprise running down his face! :lol:

:innocent:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Well I hope your not the kind that sh1ts themselves in the gym (Uriel says this, not me) other wise dodgy rodge will have a nasty surprise running down his face! :lol:
> 
> :innocent:


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: Only on legs day ....you're allowed to poop when you squat apparently :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: Only on legs day ....you're allowed to poop when you squat apparently :thumb: :thumb :


or heavy leg press


----------



## Críostóir

Your alive ! Have you hot over your plague of illness


----------



## Jem

Just sniffles now - sound like the man off the old Tunes advert !

still training ...me is hardcore lol


----------



## RedKola

I'm gonna sh1t myself just to be a wee [email protected] and stink the car out! PMSL :lol:


----------



## robisco11

RedKola said:


> I'm gonna sh1t myself just to be a wee [email protected] and stink the car out! PMSL :lol:


plucking grey hairs....sh11ting yourself...like it :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> I'm gonna sh1t myself just to be a wee [email protected] and stink the car out! PMSL :lol:


  nutty bird


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> nutty bird


Sometimes they are nutty, depends what you've ate TBH 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Sometimes they are nutty, depends what you've ate TBH
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


OMFG :w00t:  :rolleye:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

RedKola said:


> Sometimes they are nutty, depends what you've ate TBH
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Why did you eat a toblerone before . . .


----------



## RedKola

PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry I just couldn't resist it... :lol:

I will leave now :lol:


----------



## Beklet

RedKola said:


> PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry I just couldn't resist it... :lol:
> 
> I will leave now :lol:


Nah I'd neck a protein shake just before the gym - those protein farts can be NASTY when doing squats or deads.... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Guest

This journal is going down the pan. 

Congrats on your PB, anyway! :beer:


----------



## Críostóir

well have ya been working out today Jem?? My gym reopened today woo hoo spent 2hours there.


----------



## Jem

Right hi peeps

Had a smashing day today at the gym. I swear to god, all this christmas food is doing me the world of good in the gym. I got PBs and everything !

Did chest and cardio so will type this up in a bit ...


----------



## Jem

yeah try it ....fpmsl

tootie frooties for me ...


----------



## Jem

*Bank Holiday Monday *

*
Chest and cardio *

treadmill warm up 30 mins

*Incline Bench *

Warm on bar

20kg x 12

25kg x 10 full then some assisted reps

40kg x 7 full then some assisted reps [*PB*]

*Chest Press alternative machine where you add plates *

warm on 10's

20kgs x 12

30kgs x 10 plus 2 assisted

40kgs x 7 plus 2 assisted

*Chest Press conventional *

30kgs - 3 x 8-10

*Pec deck*

30kgs - 2 x 10

*Cable Flyes *

no pin

2 x 12

treadmill incline at 8% for 20 mins [legs battered from yesterday]


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> *Bank Holiday Monday *
> 
> *Chest and cardio *
> 
> treadmill warm up 30 mins
> 
> *Incline Bench *
> 
> Warm on bar
> 
> 20kg x 12
> 
> 25kg x 10 full then some assisted reps
> 
> 40kg x 7 full then some assisted reps [*PB*]
> 
> *Chest Press alternative machine where you add plates *
> 
> warm on 10's
> 
> 20kgs x 12
> 
> 30kgs x 10 plus 2 assisted
> 
> 40kgs x 7 plus 2 assisted
> 
> *Chest Press conventional *
> 
> 30kgs - 3 x 8-10
> 
> *Cable Flyes *
> 
> no pin
> 
> 2 x 12
> 
> treadmill incline at 8% for 20 mins [legs battered from yesterday]


 wish I could of made it to the gym today Jem, Im back in work tomoz and cant wait!!!! if I see another toy or have to build one I will go nuts!!

I need work & gym back:whistling:


----------



## Jem

cheers J

No gym for me today - felt I should spend some time with the kids and do the mom thing  so I took them out for a meal

[got lost on the way there and ended up in the country lanes which they found most amusing - until I nearly went up a one way entry onto the bypass :whistling: :lol:  ]

Was just trying to find my way without using the sat nav fpmsl - I knew which direction to go - it's just that they put a motorway in the middle - inconsiderate b*stards 

Still we got there in the end & I had yum fish and chips with mushy peas and watched them eat pud ...[has xmas pud when got home though]

Went to PC world and bought a wireless adapter for the spare cable connection ...the boy is taking over with COD MW2 ..and got them memory cards for their mobiles

Missed the gym though - but legs are feckin killing

Training partner will be having a sulk as well


----------



## Jem

*Wednesday 30th *

*
Back and cardio *

Getting back into it all being as pre diet stuff commences from Monday - so been good on the foodstuffs - just not enough protein as yet.

Making the most of cardio before it is brutally slashed next week - tbh I think this will hurt more than the diet :confused1:

I will never have done so little since pre-training days

Apparently I was quiet ...but I think I'm just trying to focus on what I do at the moment.

Got some nice Sennheiser headphones so when I put them in I cannot hear anyone anyway, assume miserable attitude and get on with it is my motto at the moment.

Training partner was just doing cardio so I did some with him then went solo on the back

*Cardio *

10 mins crosser

20 mins tread

20 mins crosser

Lightish because will be doing big back session on Sunday

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns *

30kgs warms x 20

40kgs x 12

50kgs x 6

40kgs x 10

Hyper extensions x 30

*Low Pulley Row *

20kg - 15

30kgs - 10; 9

Narrow Grip Pulldowns

30kgs x 12

30kgs x 10

50kgs x 6 [last rep assisted]

*Pull Powerlifting Bar thing *

A Single bar that you stand astride and pull up and add plates to ?

10kg x 20

15kg x 13

20kg x 11

25kg x 10

Left it at that !


----------



## Críostóir

wat speed and incline you at on the crosstrainer and treadmill Jem?? :stupid: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> *Pull Powerlifting Bar thing *
> 
> A Single bar that you stand astride and pull up and add plates to ?
> 
> 10kg x 20
> 
> 15kg x 13
> 
> 20kg x 11
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> Left it at that !


T Bar row? 

Had a sh1te day lol I'm going to eat Maltesers al evening...till I run out....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> T Bar row?
> 
> Had a sh1te day lol I'm going to eat Maltesers al evening...till I run out....


That's the one - spaz I am   thanks Beks !

oooh that sounds lovely - but I am off them all - weaning myself onto protein again after the break .... meh :whistling:

Wild - low intensity for fat burning only

So 9-13% incline and speed is fast walk @ 6.5-7kph

Crosser is fat burn programme and level 9 or 10


----------



## Críostóir

klkl I find the treadmill on high incilne and fast walk gr8 for fat burn + leg burn as well:2guns:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> That's the one - spaz I am   thanks Beks !
> 
> oooh that sounds lovely - but I am off them all - weaning myself onto protein again after the break .... meh :whistling:
> 
> Wild - low intensity for fat burning only
> 
> So 9-13% incline and speed is fast walk @ 6.5-7kph
> 
> Crosser is fat burn programme and level 9 or 10


Lol...6.5/7 is a jog for me with my stumpy legs!!!


----------



## Jay.32

good luck with the prep hun..

is it the 1st Jan you start???


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> good luck with the prep hun..
> 
> is it the 1st Jan you start???


Thanks J

Well I start pre-prep diet on Monday and all my training changes then as well but actual prep is not until 31st Jan :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

always best to start early IMO. ive already added cardio in and switched training to how it will run through diet.

Early bird catches the worm and all that 

have a good new year jem


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> always best to start early IMO. ive already added cardio in and switched training to how it will run through diet.
> 
> Early bird catches the worm and all that
> 
> have a good new year jem


I'd love to add more cardio in ...Paul is taking me down to 4 x 30 mins per week until 31st though :whistling: because I do too much ...which will be hard to contend with because I will feel like a fatty - only for 3 weeks though 

You too Hilly :thumb: - I am still debating whether to go out or not....swaying towards not !


----------



## robisco11

GO OUT!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> GO OUT!


I will be going to my mate's but then it's whether we stay at hers, drink wine and play games on the Wii

or go out in the cold.

I even have free entry to a club and free drinks for both of us guaranteed

....everything comes with some sort of price tag though doesn't it :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I will be going to my mate's but then it's whether we stay at hers, drink wine and play games on the Wii
> 
> or go out in the cold.
> 
> I even have free entry to a club and free drinks for both of us guaranteed
> 
> ....everything comes with some sort of price tag though doesn't it :whistling:


I'd go out!! As for the 'price tag'....i'd rather not know...unless its really juicy...then pm me :thumbup1: hha


----------



## clairey.h

tis to cold to go out......and im a wimp when it comes to freezing me wotsitits off....... besides from previous experience new year and christmas are thoose times of year when people who cant handle there drink and who are complete knobs think its a good idea to go out, and ruin it for the resdt of us.......


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> tis to cold to go out......and im a wimp when it comes to freezing me wotsitits off....... besides from previous experience new year and christmas are thoose times of year when people who cant handle there drink and who are complete knobs think its a good idea to go out, and ruin it for the resdt of us.......


Yes - and whilst I'd be extremely well catered for & very protected from such people  - the other factors come into play here claire pmsl :lol:

Me + drink + certain situations = regret I think :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

pmsl dosnt bare thinking about......youd be joining the harem this time tomorrow.....lol


----------



## Kate1976

Whatever you do lady.....have an amazing night!

Bring on 2010 eh


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl dosnt bare thinking about......youd be joining the harem this time tomorrow.....lol


FPMSL  Wii is looking more entertaining by the second and will continue to do so per glass of wine quaffed :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Whatever you do lady.....have an amazing night!
> 
> Bring on 2010 eh


Yay :lol: :bounce: :bounce:- withdrawal from carbs and chocolate, alcohol and anything else remotely naughty :confused1:

Bring on the mood swings, killer training sessions and sleepless nights :whistling:

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

lol my mate turned up last night, ordered me to get her some wine, so I had to join her, next bottle and a few cocktails later.....  hula hoping on the wii whilst p1ssed sounds fair enough to me.....lol pictures would be needed also :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Yay :lol: :bounce: :bounce:- withdrawal from carbs and chocolate, alcohol and anything else remotely naughty :confused1:
> 
> Bring on the mood swings, killer training sessions and sleepless nights :whistling:
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Ahhhh but you will have an amazing bod .....it will be so worth it!

Abs, shoulder caps, quad sweeps......can't wait!!


----------



## hilly

it makes sense dropping cardio down tho. I was doing some 5/6 x per week from january this year until october then i stoped it completely as was struggling to gain weight. this means that now i have added it in tho it is much more effective.

i was swaying towards not but the boys have been on the phone and said as i will be dieting over my birthday and this is the last chance i get to drink i dont have a choice in the matter lol.


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol my mate turned up last night, ordered me to get her some wine, so I had to join her, next bottle and a few cocktails later.....  hula hoping on the wii whilst p1ssed sounds fair enough to me.....lol pictures would be needed also :lol: :lol:


Let's just hope she is not bothered then  she has 'in the movies' and wii fit games so should be a laugh [i'm a secret gamer]



Kate1976 said:


> Ahhhh but you will have an amazing bod .....it will be so worth it!
> 
> Abs, shoulder caps, quad sweeps......can't wait!!


Oh I know [well I hope pfft] just hope there's more muscle under all this ....Happy New Year Kate xxx



hilly said:


> it makes sense dropping cardio down tho. I was doing some 5/6 x per week from january this year until october then i stoped it completely as was struggling to gain weight. this means that now i have added it in tho it is much more effective.
> 
> *oh I know it makes sense Hilly *  * and that is indeed the plan - just be a moody jem for a bit until I adapt*
> 
> i was swaying towards not but the boys have been on the phone and said as i will be dieting over my birthday and this is the last chance i get to drink i dont have a choice in the matter lol.


*Yeah go for it hun ! last chance saloon* :beer:

I went to uni at Teesside btw - where would you be going out to ?


----------



## hilly

ahh ive just started uni at teesside in sept. No idea yet was meant to be going to york with g/f but we broke up si just trying to arrange things with the lads now.

i can get on guest list at onyx or harveys or may do a house party. i like the dickens etc on southfield road but it will be shockingly busy but then so will everywere else lol


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> ahh ive just started uni at teesside in sept. No idea yet was meant to be going to york with g/f but we broke up si just trying to arrange things with the lads now.
> 
> i can get on guest list at onyx or harveys or may do a house party. i like the dickens etc on southfield road but it will be shockingly busy but then so will everywere else lol


Nice one :thumb:

Mwahahaha  The Fly and The Dickens were my old haunts and there was a place in the centre that turned into a jazz club [piano somthing or other]..then a gay bar, opposite McDonalds sort of ..going back a few years though fpmsl

Sorry to hear about the split - nee year, new goals - forget women, all biatches and hard work  concentrate on the show baby yeah :bounce:

I used to work at De Niro's too [ahem classy joint, is it still there?]

Have a great night then Hilly and start the New Year as you mean to go on :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

No idea about de niros never heard of it.

you to jem whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Beklet

Ah go out get hammered - last big excuse..... 

Will be going to pub for a couple to warm us up, then a house party then back to pub on way home......

Should be fun....loads of food at the house party so should feel human tomorrow!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Ah go out get hammered - last big excuse.....
> 
> Will be going to pub for a couple to warm us up, then a house party then back to pub on way home......
> 
> Should be fun....loads of food at the house party so should feel human tomorrow!


I wish I had a house party to go to actually - would be better at keeping me away from temptation. There is one, but it will end in fights :whistling: ...I dont fancy splitting up p!ssed geezers and sporting a black eye for NY ...

For me it's either gonna be full on VIP treatment or VERY low key ....

Have a nice time Beks :thumb :xxx


----------



## clairey.h

better make your mind up which....lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> better make your mind up which....lol


Ah now you see...I have that sorted :

1. Get ready as if going out to the club - make up, earrings, no underwear [the last part is a joke ok feckwits  ]

2. Place clubbing clothes on bed, laid out and ready

3. Wear normal clothes to pal's house - walk there & leave car at home

4. Start drinking

5. Few glasses later, music playing ...common sense goes out the window

6. Run home and get changed ....maybe :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## clairey.h

sounds like a plan.....LOL even the no underwear!!!!! commando baby 

whats your cut off time before its to late to dash home and club it up p1ssed as a fart.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> sounds like a plan.....LOL even the no underwear!!!!! commando baby
> 
> whats your cut off time before its to late to dash home and club it up p1ssed as a fart.... :lol: :lol:


Unfortunately it's open until 10am so there isnt one - I am guaranteed entry as you know


----------



## clairey.h

be sure to pass on your new harem address wont you  nothing like sharing :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

*New Years Eve - Thursday *

*
Shoulders and abs blast *

We had arranged to meet in gym at 4 for a session but like nutters we then realised it closed at 4 - at the last min. Training partner could not make it so I went and did a shoulder blast - and it was great actually!

Really feeling it already! I am liking the way my delts are responding these days....not sure why they took so long to start developing as I have not really changed much 

Tan gave me some great tips but I keep forgetting to re read it all. This is a mission for next week :thumbup1:

Warm up on treadmill

*Seated Lat Raises*

Ok bit of a strange one but did 5kg dbell set then 7.5dbell set then dropped back to 5's

5kg - 20 reps

7.5kg - 6 then form goes

5kg - 20 reps

7.5 - 6 reps

5kg - 20 reps

Burning by this point ...

*Seated Military Press*

5kg bbell - 3 x 20 reps

[burning like a bugger]

*Side delts *

1 x 10 burned out and failed

*Machine Press superset with rear pec deck *

Machine only x 10

Pec Deck - 20kg warm up x 20

Press x 10

Pec Deck - 30kg x 12

Press x 10

Pec Deck - 40kg x 8

*Shrugs*

Machine only - 20 reps

10kg - 2 x 12

Abs

3 sets of:

15kg crunches monster set with oblique stick twists & decline sit ups

crunches x 10

25 twists

x 10 decline


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> be sure to pass on your new harem address wont you  nothing like sharing :lol: :lol:


Feck off s'not happening :whistling:   anyway other is Hungarian - does not count if they're foreign strippers :cool2:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Feck off s'not happening :whistling:   anyway other is Hungarian - does not count if they're foreign strippers :cool2:


do strippers not count then???, they need lovin too

oh Em, you've been driving yourself around in circles for how long??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> do strippers not count then???, they need lovin too
> 
> oh Em, you've been driving yourself around in circles for how long??? :lol: :lol:


No they are just part of the job 

Too long - about 3 months now :confused1:

If I can get through tonight then I know I will be safe [sort of] because my training changes from monday so I will not be training with him very much ...yet to deliver than news ...


----------



## stephy

poppin in to say have a gd NYE!

It is -7 in glasgow tonight im so glad i have a warm house to go to and get drunk


----------



## clairey.h

stephy said:


> poppin in to say have a gd NYE!
> 
> It is -7 in glasgow tonight im so glad i have a warm house to go to and get drunk


LMAO i didnt see the - and thought you meant the time.....

was getting confuddled thinking glasgow dosnt have a time difference..does it....lol duhhhhh


----------



## XJPX

hey, happy belated xmas and new year  , i didnt look at this for journal for a cuple days and i hav to read 10 pages to catch up lol....this log will rack up sum serious attention once u start ur comp prep


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> hey, happy belated xmas and new year  , i didnt look at this for journal for a cuple days and i hav to read 10 pages to catch up lol....this log will rack up sum serious attention once u start ur comp prep


Hi J, hope you had a good holiday :thumb:

- and the journals have been quiet lately too :whistling:

Happy xmas and New Year - let's kick some ass in 2010 :bounce: :bounce: [well you can do that part, I will settle for just getting up there first of all..then concentrate on not falling over, managing to breathe & smile etc :lol: ] x


----------



## Jem

Woohoo so 2010 was wondering whether or not to start a new journal ...and decided to carry on with this one - it's full of junk but it's how I began on here !

NO GYM today - how very inconsiderate of them !

I am without hangover [no alcohol was consumed, although tonight may be a different story...]

I have already started spring [?] cleaning the living room and painting the hall as I have no kids all weekend

*Stretching & Yogalates *

Is the plan anyway - I have such tight hams and the gastroc, need to do some serious work on them so not time like the present!

I have started stretching after every session so will up the time spent on it.

Have noticed there is a vast difference between the girls on stage:

Smiling, at ease and comfortable -vs- Tense and stiff with forced smiles brigade

I am working on being in the former group !


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Woohoo so 2010 was wondering whether or not to start a new journal ...and decided to carry on with this one - it's full of junk but it's how I began on here !
> 
> NO GYM today - how very inconsiderate of them !
> 
> I am without hangover [no alcohol was consumed, although tonight may be a different story...]
> 
> I have already started spring [?] cleaning the living room and painting the hall as I have no kids all weekend
> 
> *Stretching & Yogalates *
> 
> Is the plan anyway - I have such tight hams and the gastroc, need to do some serious work on them so not time like the present!
> 
> I have started stretching after every session so will up the time spent on it.
> 
> Have noticed there is a vast difference between the girls on stage:
> 
> Smiling, at ease and comfortable -vs- Tense and stiff with forced smiles brigade
> 
> I am working on being in the former group !


Happy new year em, wish u and family all best hun 

Id defo stick with this journal but suppose it is ur choice. I was debating to start new one but just not bothering.

Im glad im not only one who didnt drink last night too :whistling: im sober tonight aswell tho, but gonna have a smoke and just relax. Really looking forward to getting back to gym on monday. Anyway take care x kev


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Happy new year em, wish u and family all best hun
> 
> Id defo stick with this journal but suppose it is ur choice. I was debating to start new one but just not bothering.
> 
> Im glad im not only one who didnt drink last night too :whistling: im sober tonight aswell tho, but gonna have a smoke and just relax. Really looking forward to getting back to gym on monday. Anyway take care x kev


Cheers K - you know I'm pleased for you so good on ye - like I said ...listen to the signs - dont ignore them babes 

Get those pups - I want one in the summer, I am gonna put things in place and get reading, I am smitten now :thumbup1:

Yeah no point getting all up me ass and having a new journal just because I'm doing a comp :lol: it'll still get messed up anyway [by me and my chitter chatter mostly]  

I took vodka, pimms and a bottle of champers to my friends house & had clubbing clothes ready but decided not to in the end and just ate absolute crap ....tbh that is the most junk I have eaten over xmas, last night :cool2:

Debating whether or not to go out with someone tonight - not too keen on him but he is a distraction from a certain other person until training really kicks off ...oh and I have new heels that need breaking in on the dance floor too :tongue:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Cheers K - you know I'm pleased for you so good on ye - like I said ...listen to the signs - dont ignore them babes
> 
> Get those pups - I want one in the summer, I am gonna put things in place and get reading, I am smitten now :thumbup1:
> 
> Yeah no point getting all up me ass and having a new journal just because I'm doing a comp :lol: it'll still get messed up anyway [by me and my chitter chatter mostly]
> 
> I took vodka, pimms and a bottle of champers to my friends house & had clubbing clothes ready but decided not to in the end and just ate absolute crap ....tbh that is the most junk I have eaten over xmas, last night :cool2:
> 
> Debating whether or not to go out with someone tonight - not too keen on him but he is a distraction from a certain other person until training really kicks off ...oh and I have new heels that need breaking in on the dance floor too :tongue:


I cant neg rep you but i demand u take the LITTLE bit of my rep message back :lol: :lol: ****ing [email protected] :lol: jkin x

Hun dont matter what journal u start it will get messed up by you as you yourself said. Stick with this one unless u really want to start fresh and think it may help.

As for going out tonight if he is paying and he dont repulse u get yourself there :thumbup1: Orrrr drive to leeds and ill take u out :tongue:

Ohh and sorry to say i cant have pups in summer, you can breed a dog on her next heat but its somat i wouldnt want to do. Also i dont want more pups at christmas so wont be no more pups now till next summer after this one. Probs be bit late for you then lol. It would be in about 18 month time ish. Dogs health comes first so for next 2 heats she is being kept away for male attention :whistling:

Thanks for everything and wait till next summer for your dog and its yours hun x


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> I cant neg rep you but i demand u take the LITTLE bit of my rep message back :lol: :lol: ****ing [email protected] :lol: jkin x
> 
> *PMSL aah you know what I mean - you're like me little bruv K* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hun dont matter what journal u start it will get messed up by you as you yourself said. Stick with this one unless u really want to start fresh and think it may help.
> 
> As for going out tonight if he is paying and he dont repulse u get yourself there :thumbup1: Orrrr drive to leeds and ill take u out :tongue:
> 
> *Bit of a jaunt that *  * *
> 
> *Yeah he's alright - just a bit of a plonker ...but I am hard to please [which you might find hard to believe * :whistling: *]. Anyway prob bump into people where we are going so I can palm them off on him [only joking - I'm very nice on a date actually *  *] *
> 
> Ohh and sorry to say i cant have pups in summer, you can breed a dog on her next heat but its somat i wouldnt want to do. Also i dont want more pups at christmas so wont be no more pups now till next summer after this one. Probs be bit late for you then lol. It would be in about 18 month time ish. Dogs health comes first so for next 2 heats she is being kept away for male attention :whistling:
> 
> *Oh I dont know all the breeding protocols but I suppose it is a stressful thing for the mom..fair enough ! will let you know how its going and if I can wait ... *
> 
> Thanks for everything and wait till next summer for your dog and its yours hun x


*Cheers K chat soon hun xxx*


----------



## FATBOY

good luck with this jem your half way there already :thumb:


----------



## Jem

FATBOY said:


> good luck with this jem your half way there already :thumb:


Cheers fatty it's the other 50% that worries me pmsl - I'll see you on the day  Over 40's eh :whistling:  :whistling: ...just saying ... :lol:


----------



## FATBOY

pmsl - I'll see you on the day  Over 40's eh :whistling:  :whistling: ...just saying ... :lol:


----------



## Jem

6 years and I'm making the most of them chick x


----------



## Kate1976

Happy new year Jem...hope your 'date' went ok


----------



## Beklet

Been playin on Fitday today - god I'm a geek lol and the measurements section nearly made me cry!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Greekgoddess said:


> Had yesterday as my planned cheat meal. Lean roast pork, loads of veggies, made garlic and olive oil fried potatoes and only managed to eat one. I did have three small portions of three desserts though, creme caramel ice cream (orgasmic), lychee trifle with coconut creme (delicious and light) and toffee banana pie (beyond words of gorgeousness). I also had three apricot brandies and two shots of moonshine...which made me feel stoned rather than drunk. Then I finished off with dark chocolate covered peppermint bars....oh my God how good was that?
> 
> I was glad to get back to the protein shakes and light meals though. Feasting is no longer in my nature.........thank God! Going out tonight to chill out listening to some live blues music. Back to the gym on Monday when they reopen, but may go power walking on the beach tomorrow as its 20 degrees here now and sunny again.


lol..... I must have hit the wrong thread I thought this was Jems journal pmsl... :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*Happy New Year Chickaboo...!!!*

*
*

*
* :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: * :bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce: * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: * :bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*

*
*


----------



## ElfinTan

Happy New Year Jem x


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Happy new year Jem...hope your 'date' went ok


Mwahahahaha :thumb: Happy new year flower - see you soon xx



Beklet said:


> Been playin on Fitday today - god I'm a geek lol and the measurements section nearly made me cry!!!


Oooh Beks :lol: :lol: it will all get better now - it's 2010 for god's sake [?] this is your uber fit bird year :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Happy New Year Chickaboo...!!!*
> 
> :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: * :bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce: * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: * :bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*


*Loving your work lion *  * xxx *



ElfinTan said:


> Happy New Year Jem x


Thanks Tan - same to you hubby xx :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

No date updates in my inbox yet.......


----------



## jimmy79

hey jem, happy new year looking good over here, hope your keeping well, been away for a while but im back in the gym now!


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> No date updates in my inbox yet.......


Pffft ok - nothing interesting but will update :laugh:



jimmy79 said:


> hey jem, happy new year looking good over here, hope your keeping well, been away for a while but im back in the gym now!


Hi Jimmy, looking good in the avi - glad to hear you're on it ! Happy New Year - hope it's a great one for you 

*Friday 2nd Jan *

*Arms & Cardio *

Making the most of cardio before it's cut on Monday ... so did

20 mins x trainer

20 mins bike

*Bis and Tris *

*Tricep Overhead Pulldowns *

10kg warm up - 20 reps

15kg x 15

20kg x 13

[Needed to go heavier on this]

*EZ bar curls *

10kg - 20

15kg - 13; 11

*Tri ez curls machine*

5kg - 20

7.5kg - 20

10kg - 15

*Close grip bench superset with dbell curls *

20kg - 16

dbell curls x 12 each arm

20kg - 13

dbell curls x 10 each

20kg - 10 and fail ...

*Overhead bi cable curls *

Pin out

3 x 10-15

*Cardio *

10 mins bike

12 mins treadmill incline

*Abs *

Ab curls - 3 x 15

Arms are hurting now - which is rare


----------



## jimmy79

very nice work out jem you gonna feal that in the morning...


----------



## Jem

you might just be right there Jimmy :laugh:


----------



## PRL

And where were you Missy yesterday MORNING???????????????????

Tut tut


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> And where were you Missy yesterday MORNING???????????????????
> 
> Tut tut


I thought it was this morning :confused1: See I am up and ready :confused1: OMG have I got the wrong day ? :confused1:


----------



## Linny

Aw Jem NOW your in trouble :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> Aw Jem NOW your in trouble :laugh::laugh:


I am !   :w00t: :blink:

Told you I am a muppet ....god help me come May [i'll turn up when they are packing away....]

I was getting ready and thought I'd just check ...... :ban: :ban::ban:GUTTED !


----------



## Linny

LMFAO :tongue: which show are you going for chick?


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> LMFAO :tongue: which show are you going for chick?


Yeah good thinking...:laugh:If I quote it enough, I won't forget ...[like there's a chance of that :whistling: ]

It's 9th May Nabba Midlands show [toned figure] at Brierley Hill, Dudley :thumbup1:

Are you competing anytime soon :beer: I think you should....


----------



## Linny

Yup stick postik notes on your fizog lol. Cool about your comp chick, so your diet starts soon 

As for me well we'll see what I look like, not gonna say incase I don't look upto scratch...it'll be a definite if they open a fat barstuards category though :laugh: x

Do you feel sick when people mention the C word lol


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> Yup stick postik notes on your fizog lol. Cool about your comp chick, so your diet starts soon
> 
> As for me well we'll see what I look like, not gonna say incase I don't look upto scratch...it'll be a definite if they open a fat barstuards category though :laugh: x


 :lol: Well that's the reason I did open my mouth...because telling people is a great motivator if you don't wanna look daft down the line when you ate Monster Munch instead of dieted down ...I just would never have the motivation otherwise  

You know you have some great muscle mass there though Linny so imagine all that ripped and on stage wow...I wish I could have that:confused1: :cool2: Good luck with your dieting - I'm watching you now as well :lol: xx


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> :lol: Well that's the reason I did open my mouth...because telling people is a great motivator if you don't wanna look daft down the line when you ate Monster Munch instead of dieted down ...I just would never have the motivation otherwise
> 
> You know you have some great muscle mass there though Linny so imagine all that ripped and on stage wow...I wish I could have that:confused1: :cool2: Good luck with your dieting - I'm watching you now as well :lol: xx


I'm extremely competitive & I know once I set my mind to something I stick at it. The thought of people knowing 100% that I would be would make me nervous. I'd rather just turn up on my own on the day and see how I faired.

I dieted last year for 12 wks just to shift some lard, I have seen partly what's under there, and I know I have weak areas, so will diet, try and bring these areas up and I shall decide then  x


----------



## jimmy79

just been reading through your journal, good luck with the comp. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> I'm extremely competitive & I know once I set my mind to something I stick at it. The thought of people knowing 100% that I would be would make me nervous. I'd rather just turn up on my own on the day and see how I faired.
> 
> I dieted last year for 12 wks just to shift some lard, I have seen partly what's under there, and I know I have weak areas, so will diet, try and bring these areas up and I shall decide then  x


Good on ya girlie 

12 weeks ? you were nearly there then ? at least you know you can do it !

I'm not competitive unless I know I can win [like playing monopoly with me kids :lol: :lol:] so if I think people are competing against me, I just tend to honourably admit defeat :whistling:

The only person I am trying to prove anything to really, is myself. So long as I am the best that I can be and know I have done everything in my power to look sh!t hot up there - I'll be happy 

Ask me again in 12 weeks and it might be a different story though .... :beer:

thanks Jimmy - you just sneaked one in there pmsl ...cheers hun !


----------



## jimmy79

no worries im sure you will do well, you have certainly been putting the hard work in!


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> Good on ya girlie
> 
> 12 weeks ? you were nearly there then ? at least you know you can do it !
> 
> I've heard the last 2-3wks are the worst, I didn't take it to the wire as it was just a trial, so ask me again in the summer :laugh:
> 
> I'm not competitive unless I know I can win [like playing monopoly with me kids :lol: :lol:] so if I think people are competing against me, I just tend to honourably admit defeat :whistling:
> 
> LOL I'm the complete opposite, I get my head down & fight like a mad fcker
> 
> The only person I am trying to prove anything to really, is myself. So long as I am the best that I can be and know I have done everything in my power to look sh!t hot up there - I'll be happy
> 
> As long as you listen to Paul & only Paul you will do just fine, he'll look after you, one day at a time
> 
> Ask me again in 12 weeks and it might be a different story though .... :beer:
> 
> thanks Jimmy - you just sneaked one in there pmsl ...cheers hun !


x


----------



## Jem

Thanks chaps !

I didn't say that I don't compete with myself though - I have a fair few demons fighting back there ...

Paul, the cat and my son are the only men in my life that I will be listening to for the next 5 months ....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I thought it was this morning :confused1: See I am up and ready :confused1: OMG have I got the wrong day ? :confused1:


you doughnut.....you told me the 2nd....although you told me that last week :lol: :lol: :lol: memory and sieve LOL yeah im not the only one


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you doughnut.....you told me the 2nd....although you told me that last week :lol: :lol: :lol: memory and sieve LOL yeah im not the only one


Yes I knew it was the 2nd - but i also had it in my head that it was the Sunday ....so i put the 2 together and made up my own non-existent schedule :whistling: so annoyed with myself ...

ok pm coming ....and so is the xmas card


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> The only person I am trying to prove anything to really, is myself. So long as I am the best that I can be and know I have done everything in my power to look sh!t hot up there - I'll be happy


you will not look sh1t up there and you will be the best you can be.....


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> you will not look sh1t up there and you will be the best you can be.....


Thanks Paul, I believe you too 

Sent email through to you

Emma :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

*Sunday *

*
Delts, Glutes/Hams *

Missed my back session as planned so was a bit confused as to what I should do! Being as this was my last day of doing what I wanted, I thought I'd just do a bit of the above ...

*Cardio *

20 mins treadmill

20 mins x trainer

*Shoulders*

*Seated military press on smiths *

bar only - 20 reps

20kg - 20; 12; 10

*pullup things with bbell for traps and delts [* :confused1: * forget what they are called*

ez bar no weight - 3 x 20

*rear delts using cables - overhead pulls [straight bar] *

30kg - 12; 12

superset with *bent over lateral raises* -2.5kg dbells [pfft]

*Machine press *

machine only - 20 reps

20kg - 12

30kg - 12

No lateral raises today as I did them last on Thursday

Was light and high reps - feeling it too ...

*Glutes and Hams *

*Single leg curls [like donkey kicks] *

5kg plate - 3 x 15 each leg

Not done these in a long while so went light and easy as have legs tomorrow and I know my butt is gonna be paralysed when I get up in the morning already

*Glute/Ham raise*

3 x 20 reps [ouchie]

*Calves blast *2 sets of raises on donkey calves - 25 reps on 25 kgs

They were out already so thought might as well boost them a bit

*Adductor/Abductor superset *

again not done these in a while so went as heavy as poss for as many reps as poss alternating machines. Ins and outs were burning !

3 sets of each 20+ reps [some pulsing, some normal controlled reps]

*Basic Stretching for 20 mins *

*Cardio *

rowing machine - 10 mins

cross trainer 10 mins

Propep double scoop and home


----------



## clairey.h

lovin the purple.......lol copycat 

nice workout jemster....

what were your adductor/abductor weight do you know???


----------



## Críostóir

40 mins cardio....... wat a KILLER :rockon:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lovin the purple.......lol copycat
> 
> nice workout jemster....
> 
> what were your adductor/abductor weight do you know???


Cheers claire - twas fun !

Yeah it was erm 25kg [inner] and 35kg [outer] I think ...

Would have gone heavier on the inner but I cannot pull the machine together at the same time with out a hand from someone



Callofthewild said:


> 40 mins cardio....... wat a KILLER :rockon:


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: really ? I used to do 2 hours :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

i do 20 mins PWO inclne 3 speed 14kph and im killed


----------



## XJPX

training looks quality Em, like wat others have said just solely listen to Paul and try not to doubt urself and ur gonna come in looking awesome


----------



## RACK

Hi Jem, hope you had a good xmas and new year. You all ready for the prep?


----------



## Jem

@ Callofthewild - that's running though: September since I ran :whistling: & stamina builds up but also diminishes very quickly ...doubt I could run more than a couple of miles without stopping if I were to run this afternoon 



XJPX said:


> training looks quality Em, like wat others have said just solely listen to Paul and try not to doubt urself and ur gonna come in looking awesome


Thanks J - training is actually good, after months of slogging away, I can see differences that have apparently appeared overnight 

I feel a whole lot better recently about the whole thing !



RACK said:


> Hi Jem, hope you had a good xmas and new year. You all ready for the prep?


Hello stranger :tongue: how are you bl00dy well doing ? Hope you enjoyed yourself this christmas and New Year. I have cleansed myself of xmas pudding and chocolate and am raring to go ...

Buckling down as of today - clean eating all the way & cardio is well and truly slashed for the next 4 weeks :confused1: :lol:

Realised that in cutting the cardio - I am going to have a whole lot more time on my hands ...that hall might actually get painted before 2010 is out !

Booked holiday for the whole week as well so that I can get everything in place - diet, supps, training :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## clairey.h

you mean so you can spend most of the week on the internet.........


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you mean so you can spend most of the week on the internet.........


FPMSL I literally have not had holiday since Egypt   so whilst I actually spend the whole working day logged onto here anyway and it would not seem to matter...a whole weight is off my shoulders ! :laugh:

Maaaay spend some time on here ....but today I am definitely doing hoose work and painting the hall [perhaps] or sorting one of the kids bedrooms

gymming at 4 - either legs or chest


----------



## clairey.h

PMSL no cardio.......what are you gonna do....haha cardio is you!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> PMSL no cardio.......what are you gonna do....haha cardio is you!!!!!!


Well I can do 4 x 30 mins :confused1:

Not sure what intensity he means but assuming low fat burning steady state ...must check that out

I can run like a loon for 30 mins but I suspect this is not the point :lol:

It's like a cheat meal - deciding when I am going to reward myself with each 30 min portion .....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> FPMSL I literally have not had holiday since Egypt   so whilst I actually spend the whole working day logged onto here anyway and it would not seem to matter...a whole weight is off my shoulders ! :laugh:
> 
> Maaaay spend some time on here ....but today I am definitely doing hoose work and painting the hall [perhaps] or sorting one of the kids bedrooms
> 
> gymming at 4 - either legs or chest


LOL I painted my spare room last night and have been doing some early spring cleaning of a sort lol :tongue:

Think its the diet/new year mentality... new year/fresh start/start diet etc... kinda makes you want everything "prepared" and all ready and nice to start afresh :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

if it is low intensity then its 220 minus your age, then about 65% of that figure to keep your heart rate at.......I struggle to keep my heart rate that low.......incline at 5% speed at 5 is about all I can do for low intensisty but I feel that it does work in the long run.........

but ask paul!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> LOL I painted my spare room last night and have been doing some early spring cleaning of a sort lol :tongue:
> 
> Think its the diet/new year mentality... new year/fresh start/start diet etc... kinda makes you want everything "prepared" and all ready and nice to start afresh :thumbup1:


same as me then - I want to be able to walk into any room in my house and not immediately want to clap my hands over my eyes and peek slowly through my fingers at the carnage :lol: :lol:

Think yourself lucky there's no kids splaying clothes, DVDs and games consoles everywhere you look :whistling:

saying that though - men make more mess than kids and their items are fecking bulky so I have averted further disaster this year :beer:



clairey.h said:


> if it is low intensity then its 220 minus your age, then about 65% of that figure to keep your heart rate at.......I struggle to keep my heart rate that low.......incline at 5% speed at 5 is about all I can do for low intensisty but I feel that it does work in the long run.........
> 
> but ask paul!!!!!!!


I will 

feck - you might as well stamp in on me head the amount of people telling me that :lol: :lol: :lol:

& I might as well just stand still on the treadmill for 30 mins if that's what constitutes low intensity :cursing: :whistling:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Well I can do 4 x 30 mins :confused1:
> 
> Not sure what intensity he means but assuming low fat burning steady state ...must check that out
> 
> I can run like a loon for 30 mins but I suspect this is not the point :lol:
> 
> It's like a cheat meal - deciding when I am going to reward myself with each 30 min portion .....


Claire is correct about how to work the number out but it is between 65-75% i tend to keep all my people at 75% on an incline....the reason i hve dropped the cardio is so when we start the prep your body can respond rather than being used to it and not firing your metabolism as expected.......


----------



## clairey.h

Pscarb said:


> *Claire* *is* *correct* about how to work the number out but it is between 65-75% i tend to keep all my people at 75% on an incline....the reason i hve dropped the cardio is so when we start the prep your body can respond rather than being used to it and not firing your metabolism as expected.......


lets just highlight that bit shall we :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: pmsl

when I saw paul had commented I though sh1t I got it all wrong


----------



## PRL

Not to worry. We had a great workout.

Think Bob and the rest of the crew found it funny, the sight of me getting beasted by two girl, three girls would have been an embarrassment. Would have had to have hid my head in shame.

Back is still killing me. lol


----------



## Jem

Thanks Paul,

I do know why  and I do understand :whistling: & will do as I'm told ...but doesn't mean I cannot have a bleeding good b!tch about it in me journal :lol: :lol:

Unless you utilise super mod powers to delete all my whining posts that is :tongue:

Claire: FPMSL :lol:

*(feck he's everywhere - omniscient, like God [only shorter:whistling:])


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Not to worry. We had a great workout.
> 
> Think Bob and the rest of the crew found it funny, the sight of me getting beasted by two girl, three girls would have been an embarrassment. Would have had to have hid my head in shame.
> 
> Back is still killing me. lol


Hi Pete,

 Gutted I missed out on that ... 

Spoke to Nicky [and grovelled:laugh:] and we are meeting on 16th for a posing session etc


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> *(feck he's everywhere - omniscient, like God [only shorter:whistling:])


And with brighter shirts

I have to say one of the joys of being a tad more mature is the HR for cardio goes down hahahaha!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> And with brighter shirts
> 
> I have to say one of the joys of being a tad more mature is the HR for cardio goes down hahahaha!


LMFAO well we have to have some perks :laugh:


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> FPMSL I literally have not had holiday since Egypt   so whilst I actually spend the whole working day logged onto here anyway and it would not seem to matter...a whole weight is off my shoulders ! :laugh:
> 
> Maaaay spend some time on here ....but today I am definitely doing hoose work and painting the hall [perhaps] or sorting one of the kids bedrooms
> 
> gymming at 4 - either legs or chest


lol that blatently means all the day will be spent on here lol....train legs...can never do enuff legs


----------



## Jem

Anyone would think you girls were in your '60's the way you carry on :lol: :lol: I'm nearly there with you so ssssssh 

oh yes - I will be checking out the shirt soon ...

J :innocent: anyone would think I post a lot :whistling:  :whistling:

On that very note I am off to do something ..other than sit on t'internet

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## rodrigo

back too poridge literally this mornin cos for a week i was eating like a lard bucket, feelin like a slug so gym time starts again afetr a week off


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> Hello stranger :tongue: how are you bl00dy well doing ? Hope you enjoyed yourself this christmas and New Year. I have cleansed myself of xmas pudding and chocolate and am raring to go ...
> 
> Buckling down as of today - clean eating all the way & cardio is well and truly slashed for the next 4 weeks :confused1: :lol:
> 
> Realised that in cutting the cardio - I am going to have a whole lot more time on my hands ...that hall might actually get painted before 2010 is out !
> 
> Booked holiday for the whole week as well so that I can get everything in place - diet, supps, training :beer: :beer: :beer:


I'm finally on the mend thanks :thumb: still not 100% but well enough to train.

I've done exactly the same today and cut out all crap. Had to eat lots of rubbish while ill to keep as much weight on as poss (well that's the best excuse I have!!!)

I'll be supplement shopping later on tonight hahaha!

Glad to hear you're all good


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Gutted I missed out on that ...
> 
> Spoke to Nicky [and grovelled:laugh:] and we are meeting on 16th for a posing session etc


Can I buy a ticket?

Lol


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Can I buy a ticket?
> 
> Lol


Don't even give Bob ideas :lol: :lol: :lol: randy beggar that he is :whistling:

Apparently a little birdie told me that you have some extra special stretching techniques which are killers but work  I need 'em & soon !

When you next in anyway ?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I'm finally on the mend thanks :thumb: still not 100% but well enough to train.
> 
> I've done exactly the same today and cut out all crap. Had to eat lots of rubbish while ill to keep as much weight on as poss (well that's the best excuse I have!!!)
> 
> I'll be supplement shopping later on tonight hahaha!
> 
> Glad to hear you're all good


I've got my list as well - not the kind of shopping I prefer but it's shopping nonetheless so I'm not complaining :laugh:

Sh!t on being ill over xmas though - think loads of people were laid up you know - still hopefully this will mean it's out of the way & no disruptions to your training or diet :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi popped in hope training is going well hun, keep up good work hun ;-) it will be so worth it x


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Don't even give Bob ideas :lol: :lol: :lol: randy beggar that he is :whistling:
> 
> Apparently a little birdie told me that you have some extra special stretching techniques which are killers but work  I need 'em & soon !
> 
> When you next in anyway ?


What you stretching Jem, from pics in AL I'm sure pete will do the trick

Hows training??


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> What you stretching Jem, from pics in AL I'm sure pete will do the trick
> 
> Hows training??


 :confused1: AL - this is a serious training journal cannot be discussing AL in here tel :whistling:

Hams are very tight as are inner thighs [in all seriousness] and I still get the searing pain in outer thigh when I lunge ...

Just about to type up legs actually ...it's going really well, I'm getting stronger ! should imagine with cutting the cardio - it will continue to improve for the next few weeks as well :thumb:

Cheers Tel x

Oh thanks Tara, you too ! I cannot wait to start seeing results. x


----------



## Críostóir

404 - File or directory not found.


----------



## Jem

Which works out to:

39% fat

37% protein

24% carbs

Low on the calories & protein and relied on shakes today as been busy and not had time to go shopping as yet ...


----------



## TH0R

Why so high with the fats?

Are you going to be carb cycling?


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Why so high with the fats?
> 
> Are you going to be carb cycling?


Just how it worked out today tel ... not bad fats you know !

Not starting prep diet till 31st - until then it's just clean eating & a few tweaks yet to be added ... :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> I do know why  and I do understand :whistling: & will do as I'm told ...but doesn't mean I cannot have a bleeding good b!tch about it in me journal :lol: :lol:
> 
> Unless you utilise super mod powers to delete all my whining posts that is :tongue:
> 
> Claire: FPMSL :lol:
> 
> *(feck he's everywhere - omniscient, like God [only shorter:whistling:])


whining and bitching is fine hell you are a women after all


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> take what back??


I'm so glad you said that  I've quoted it so you cannot take it back :thumbup1:

*Monday *

*Legs *

*Lying Leg curls *

40kg x 15

50kg x 15

60kg x 10 [felt strong]

*Seated Leg curls *

45kg x 12

55kg - 2 x 10; 8

*SLDL *

Bar only 20 reps

30kg - 20 reps

*Leg Press *

50kg warm up x 20 reps

80kg x 13

100kg x 12

110kg x 10 [PB for reps*]

*Leg Extensions *

30kg x 13

40kg x 12; 6

*Highest on leg press was a long time ago and was 130kg, I failed and had to get someone to hoist the thing back up as I was stuck. Since then I have been scared to push it & stayed on 90kg.

Since training with partner, I have deepened the press so I'm eating me knees and gradually upped the weight. I felt strong today and went for it

Actually the whole workout was strong [for me anyway, not by anyone elses standards]. Cannot quite believe it.

finished with 15 mins x treadmill [incline 6%] & 10 mins bike


----------



## 3752

what would i take back??


----------



## weeman

Pscarb said:


> what would i take back??


now that took me a minute to click on lmao

Mod powers.

sneaky :lol:


----------



## leafman

I only noticed after weeman :lol: but then iv had a few :whistling:

Jem nice workout hope things goin well


----------



## Beklet

Nice workout there!

Just realised it's legs for me too, tomorrow....eek :scared:


----------



## XJPX

nice leg workout Ems...well dun on the leg press....gd to hear ur depth is all the way down, dnt sacrifice depth for extra weigh....full range is king....nothing worse seeing ppl squat and deadlift not to full range  x


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> what would i take back??


*OMFG * :blink: * is this what I am in for ? *  * Loving your work Mr Scarbrough* :lol:



weeman said:


> now that took me a minute to click on lmao
> 
> Mod powers.
> 
> sneaky :lol:


*Rivalling you in the sneaky cat stakes Bri * :confused1:



leafman said:


> I only noticed after weeman :lol: but then iv had a few :whistling:
> 
> Jem nice workout hope things goin well


Yes K - I knew that, even without logging on here :whistling:  - bet you're head's aching like a b*stard this morning :lol:

Hahahaha Beks - enjoy it - mine is done and dusted for the week.

Have not done full squat session for about a month now [except sissy and hacks] & I attribute this to strength gains on the leg press


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> nice leg workout Ems...well dun on the leg press....gd to hear ur depth is all the way down, dnt sacrifice depth for extra weigh....full range is king....nothing worse seeing ppl squat and deadlift not to full range  x


Cheers J - I hear you ! I don't like being a half assed Harriet either - there aren't many people who do chose to do it correct though - egos reign in my gym ... :thumb:

In other news - training partner did 1 rep, 6 plates aside on deads yesterday, no gear, so he was quite chuffed with himself.


----------



## rodrigo

good new year legs session jem hope every thing is tip top today any doms hun, my legs always get em


----------



## Jem

Not yet Roddas ....wasnt such a hard session as last week although it was heavier Happy new year to you !


----------



## Ineisa

Jem said:


> Cheers J - I hear you ! I don't like being a half assed Harriet either - there aren't many people who do chose to do it correct though - egos reign in my gym ... :thumb:
> 
> In other news - training partner did 1 rep, 6 plates aside on deads yesterday, no gear, so he was quite chuffed with himself.


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

I already learned something today, :bounce: , I will make sure the my press is all the way as well, did not think about it before!


----------



## Kate1976

Hey lady - that's spme heavy lifting!

And lo it begineth  Good luck missus

Is the Brum meet still on?


----------



## Jem

Ineisa said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> I already learned something today, :bounce: , I will make sure the my press is all the way as well, did not think about it before!


Haha there you go then  learn something new everyday on this site !



Kate1976 said:


> Hey lady - that's spme heavy lifting!
> 
> And lo it begineth  Good luck missus
> 
> Is the Brum meet still on?


yeah well I thought so then I had a shoite chest session today :confused1:

Well I'm assuming so - I'm up for it still


----------



## Jem

Was nearly crying during today's session ffs - was so weak and then training partner was telling me off saying I'm not trying hard enough. He gave me a right b0llocking, telling me that my form was off and that I wasnt putting 100% in ... :confused1:

Maybe he had a point, maybe not .... I'm not sure if he was letting other factors cloud his judgement or if he was right ...

*Smiths Flat bench *

Bar warm up x 25

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

*Hammer press *

10kg x 20

20kg x 15

30kg x 12

*Chest Press*

Weights as above

repped out on machine - 25 reps

Some other chest machine ...

Incline bench

sh!te weights ...

failed on 3 reps then did 10 for the next set ffs

Flyes

...

cannot even be assed typing it up tbh so demoralised was I :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Looks frickin bang onto me  Has he other reasons to be quite such a dickhead??

Hey tomorrows another day...chin up !


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Looks frickin bang onto me  Has he other reasons to be quite such a dickhead??
> 
> Hey tomorrows another day...chin up !


Not chin ups purrlease :lol: :lol:

Erm ...perhaps other reasons yes ...do you think it was harsh ? I can be a muppet you know Kate  

He says he gives up with being Mr Nice and that I have a show to do and am p!ssing about :confused1:

My heads been a bit fooked since because I am not sure what to make of it, all I know is, I was absolutely starving when I started so perhaps that caused lack of energy [not that I make excuses, I don't].

Cheers Luke x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Tell him to GTF :cursing: And then next time HE has any sort of day that is less than perfect, give him the same treatment in return :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tell him to GTF :cursing: And then next time HE has any sort of day that is less than perfect, give him the same treatment in return :thumbup1:


Yeah that!

You need positive motivation......not negative BS!


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tell him to GTF :cursing: And then next time HE has any sort of day that is less than perfect, give him the same treatment in return :thumbup1:


Hmmm he has them all the time lately .... but he's right isnt he - he's not competing ...

Oooh I don't know - I think actually it's because I strain to remain expressionless when I train - I get embarrassed at grunting and straining so I hide it well and that translates [incorrectly] as I am not trying! I have been accused of this a lot

But if you're shaking like a sh!tting dog when pushing the weights any spaz should be able to determine the effort :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Ineisa

Jem said:


> Hmmm he has them all the time lately .... but he's right isnt he - he's not competing ...
> 
> Oooh I don't know - I think actually it's because I strain to remain expressionless when I train - I get embarrassed at grunting and straining so I hide it well and that translates [incorrectly] as I am not trying! I have been accused of this a lot
> 
> But if you're shaking like a sh!tting dog when pushing the weights any spaz should be able to determine the effort :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

My husband does the same... and i exaggerate a bit (act) when I cant do no more so he feels satisfied!!!!


----------



## Jem

Maybe I just need to grunt and groan then pmsl ...he says I'm not enthusiastic enough ...


----------



## TH0R

Ineisa said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> My husband does the same... and i exaggerate a bit (act) when I cant do no more so he feels satisfied!!!!


Are we still talking training here:whistling:

Cmon Jem, man up, ffs, the guys only trying to push you a little


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Are we still talking training here:whistling:
> 
> Cmon Jem, man up, ffs, the guys only trying to push you a little


Yes training ...

Hmmph had that line as well - 'stop acting like a girlie'

feck off - do you all read the same manual :whistling: :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Read it, I wrote it:lol:


----------



## hilly

yeh stop moaning, if he wasnt interested you would be kicking off about that 

us blokes cant win either way


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Hmmm he has them all the time lately .... but he's right isnt he - he's not competing ...
> 
> Oooh I don't know - I think actually it's because I strain to remain expressionless when I train - I get embarrassed at grunting and straining so I hide it well and that translates [incorrectly] as I am not trying! I have been accused of this a lot
> 
> *
> But if you're shaking like a sh!tting dog when pushing the weights any spaz should be able to determine the effort* :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Exactly.

I reckon he knows fine well you're pushing yourself.

Wanna know what I really think? He's pushing for a reaction of some sort - an emotional response of any description - cos he never got one yesterday....

xxxx


----------



## hilly

Zara-Leoni said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I reckon he knows fine well you're pushing yourself.
> 
> *Wanna know what I really think? He's pushing for a reaction of some sort - an emotional response of any description - cos he never got one yesterday.... *
> 
> xxxx


do blokes think about things that much. I wouldnt remember something like that from the day before lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> do blokes think about things that much. I wouldnt remember something like that from the day before lol.


In this particular instance, yes


----------



## hilly

Zara-Leoni said:


> In this particular instance, yes


LOL, im going to take the male side here(obviously) and say he was just trying to show an interest. tough love n all that. you no us blokes we try and be nice but it never works out how we intend it.

thats usually my excuse any way


----------



## TH0R

hilly said:


> yeh stop moaning, if he wasnt interested you would be kicking off about that
> 
> *us blokes cant win either way*


Ain't that the truth mate:thumbup1:

They listen but they do not hear:rolleyes:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Hmmm he has them all the time lately .... but he's right isnt he - he's not competing ...
> 
> Oooh I don't know - I think actually it's because I strain to remain expressionless when I train - I get embarrassed at grunting and straining so I hide it well and that translates [incorrectly] as I am not trying! I have been accused of this a lot
> 
> But if you're shaking like a sh!tting dog when pushing the weights any spaz should be able to determine the effort :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


LOL!! Jem despite your heroic efforts to remain mong-face-free whilst training (! :laugh you train v focking hard (when not chin wagging, that is fpmsl!). Who's your new training partner, do I know him? I know you are a straight-up no nonsense person so maybe he's trying and failing (by the sounds of it!) to take that into account? :confused1:

I still remember your poser curls face, loved it! :lol:

It is hard sometimes to gauge how hard someone is training if they're keeping a straight face. I had a mate at school who always tried to look nochalant as he trained, like he wasn't even aware he was lifting. Made me laugh. :lol: As you know my face does what it wants when I train! :thumb:

Sure your form isn't perfect on some exercises but how long have you been training and show me someone who's form is perfect!? Actually there's many reasons to allow your form to slip a bit near failure anyway (within reason, slipped discs and torn pecs suck).

Working out should be, NEEDS to be enjoyable. Training with someone who puts you off your workouts is bad. You're a good training partner Jem (depsite your hatred of counting reps out loud lol!) and a lovely person so you deserve a great training partner!

Hope you're well Emma anway! I've moved to Somerset by the way (I'll send you a pm). Will be training in Weston-super-mare come next week. Bonkers. :thumbup1:

Still got your bracelet sorry. :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Right new day ...snowed in ! Do not think I will be getting to the gym today, probably good to have the day off anyway, i have done shoulders, legs and chest on 3 consecutive days plus man problems getting in the way and trying to eat properly! All been a bit of a shock to the system probably.

Zar, think you're right despite the lad's input [thanks hilly and tel for the man aspect pmsl] - he has not forgotten what he said to me, that's for definite lol & it very nearly worked ... he already said that once he got me emotional, he would get the correct response ...

Thanks Daz will have to pm you otherwise I will be chattering away for hours here - your post did make me laugh though ffs - I just dont wanna look like a gonk ! cannot believe you are in somerset now - you do get about lad ! PM being sent shortly

Back to training

Will post up yesterday's diet shortly & no more emotional rants [not today anyway]


----------



## Beklet

Not snowed in here, although I'm working at home as I can't be ****d walking to the office - the footpaths will be treacherous!!!

Long, slow cardio today so if I can't get to the gym I can always take a power walk(slide) to the supermarket :laugh:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Not chin ups purrlease :lol: :lol:
> 
> Erm ...perhaps other reasons yes ...do you think it was harsh ? I can be a muppet you know Kate
> 
> He says he gives up with being Mr Nice and that I have a show to do and am p!ssing about :confused1:
> 
> My heads been a bit fooked since because I am not sure what to make of it, all I know is, I was absolutely starving when I started so perhaps that caused lack of energy [not that I make excuses, I don't].
> 
> Cheers Luke x


to be fair it is whilst your dieting that matters more than now, his attitude is not helping in fact is making you uncomfertable so will have a negative effect i fail to see how this helps??



Jem said:


> Hmmm he has them all the time lately .... but he's right isnt he - he's not competing ...


why is he right? there is a huge difference in encouraging your training partner to make them push past their limits and being a complete c0ck......


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Not snowed in here, although I'm working at home as I can't be ****d walking to the office - the footpaths will be treacherous!!!
> 
> Long, slow cardio today so if I can't get to the gym I can always take a power walk(slide) to the supermarket :laugh:


Yep Sainsbury's is a long uphill trek for me though ...I have no food in the house though other than chicken & fish - may have to brave the car!

Then again, thinking I might just get out to the park with the kids today. That and cooking chicken are definitely on the agenda 

Already had to make chicken for the cat this morning as no cat food - he got impatient waiting for it to cook and fecked off anyway ...


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> to be fair it is whilst your dieting that matters more than now, his attitude is not helping in fact is making you uncomfertable so will have a negative effect i fail to see how this helps??
> 
> why is he right? there is a huge difference in encouraging your training partner to make them push past their limits and being a complete c0ck......


 :lol: Yes, point taken Paul. I'm having a breather today ! Sooner my training gets a shake up the better. :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Yep Sainsbury's is a long uphill trek for me though ...I have no food in the house though other than chicken & fish - may have to brave the car!
> 
> Then again, thinking I might just get out to the park with the kids today. That and cooking chicken are definitely on the agenda
> 
> Already had to make chicken for the cat this morning as no cat food - *he got impatient waiting for it to cook and fecked off anyway *...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cmon Jem, shed some light, what has he said to you??

The guy probably has your interests at heart but doesn't realise women

are emotional little creatures that need nurturing rather than criticism.

I'd tell him your not happy and if he doesn't change then you'll have to find another TP

This is partly why I train alone and just try to get a spot on the big lifts


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pscarb said:


> to be fair it is whilst your dieting that matters more than now, his attitude is not helping in fact is making you uncomfertable so will have a negative effect i fail to see how this helps??
> 
> why is he right? there is a huge difference in encouraging your training partner to make them push past their limits and being a complete c0ck......


Well said :thumbup1: :thumbup1:



tel3563 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cmon Jem, shed some light, what has he said to you??
> 
> *The guy probably has your interests at heart but doesn't realise women*
> 
> *
> are emotional little creatures that need nurturing rather than criticism.*
> 
> I'd tell him your not happy and if he doesn't change then you'll have to find another TP
> 
> This is partly why I train alone and just try to get a spot on the big lifts


This is not true in all cases tel.... CONSTRUCTIVE critiscism is good and helpful and sometimes a little tough love can be very helpful indeed to push you through.... Good friends of mine often tell me to man up and stop being such a whiney little git when I'm dieting  BUT.... they know me well enough to know when its appropriate and when its not, and its said and done for genuine reasons and not as a retalliatory measure as is the case in this instance


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well said :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


x2 dont worry about him Jem....... just focus on your diet and training and only listen to whos prepping you!! and id maybe tell your training partner to pull his head in a bit or find another lol :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

Zara-Leoni said:


> This is not true in all cases tel.... CONSTRUCTIVE critiscism is good and helpful and sometimes a little tough love can be very helpful indeed to push you through.... Good friends of mine often tell me to man up and stop being such a whiney little git when I'm dieting  BUT.... they know me well enough to know when its appropriate and when its not, and its said and done for genuine reasons and not as a retalliatory measure as is the case in this instance


Yes, I understand:whistling: :whistling: :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Woof ! Thanks zar and bri ....men eh ? :lol:

I said I was only going to listen to Paul and I am 

He is the emotional one, not me - as per usual, you boys have it wrong pmsl:rolleyes: this is why we post in the PR 

I go to the gym to train and that's all I am interested in doing. I do try my hardest & I will continue to do so.

Once Paul's training kicks in it's all change anyway

Nuff said:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Once Paul's training kicks in it's all change anyway
> 
> Nuff said:thumbup1:


yep more than you know...... :whistling: followed by evil laugh


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> yep more than you know...... :whistling: followed by evil laugh


 :surrender:


----------



## leafman

I love u jem :whistling: :lol: i felt errrrrr well i just felt wrong, like id told my sister i seen her in bath playin with her lil man in a boat :lol:

Sorry hun :innocent:

would av loved to see ur face pmsl


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> I love u jem :whistling: :lol: i felt errrrrr well i just felt wrong, like id told my sister i seen her in bath playin with her lil man in a boat :lol:
> 
> Sorry hun :innocent:
> 
> would av loved to see ur face pmsl


OMFG, FPMSL - just thought I had another one  

I was ahem lost for words ...and that takes some doing !

You do remember the rest of them though don't you :whistling: ?

It was much like this: :confused1: <--------ME looking at my mobile

Wore lad's a nutter :lol: :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> Woof ! Thanks zar and bri ....men eh ? :lol:
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> He is the emotional one, not me - as per usual, you boys have it wrong pmsl:rolleyes:* this is why we post in the PR*
> 
> FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> OMFG, FPMSL - just thought I had another one
> 
> I was ahem lost for words ...and that takes some doing !
> 
> You do remember the rest of them though don't you :whistling: ?
> 
> It was much like this: :confused1: <--------ME looking at my mobile
> 
> Wore lad's a nutter :lol: :lol: :lol: xx


Please say ur kidding about rest of them :lol: What have i done :lol:

If it dont involve love ill stand by it then


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Please say ur kidding about rest of them :lol: What have i done :lol:
> 
> If it dont involve love ill stand by it then


Nope not joking..... 

Well it was 'love you in an incest sister kind of way'....etc text :lol: :lol: :lol: @ 2:38 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nah you're alright K - I know the score honey xx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Nope not joking.....
> 
> Well it was 'love you in an incest sister kind of way'....etc text :lol: :lol: :lol: @ 2:38 :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nah you're alright K - I know the score honey xx


Hahahaha lmfao first one was meant for someone else, that one however was defo meant for you :tongue: Im just glad none of others came ur way as u would kill me and never look at me in same way again lmfao :whistling:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Hahahaha lmfao first one was meant for someone else, that one however was defo meant for you :tongue: Im just glad none of others came ur way as u would kill me and never look at me in same way again lmfao :whistling:


Ooooh I think I can sort of work it out :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> Hahahaha lmfao first one was meant for someone else, that one however was defo meant for you :tongue: Im just glad none of others came ur way as u would kill me and never look at me in same way again lmfao :whistling:


hahaha Kev what HAVE you been up to? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> hahaha Kev what HAVE you been up to? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I told jem i loved her :blush: :wub: :lol:

I sent a tx to jem saying .... I love you.. lmfao wernt meant for her and she txd back say eh ? or somat then thats alll i remember the tx i sent was for errrrrrrr my freind :lol: That was early on and i fukcing blame u anyway tellin me to keep warm with southern comforrt :whistling:

Then later after lots of drink i sent a message telling her how much i loved her in a incest type of way  And that was defo for u jem baby :tongue:

Seriously i think jem is ace but im not in love just yet pmsl and she is my family councilor :whistling: I know got a ace idea, lets talk about can men be mates with woman :lol: x

Jem is like errrrr the cousin you would like to fukc but never would try  Am i diggin deeeper??  h34r:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

leafman said:


> I told jem i loved her :blush: :wub: :lol:
> 
> I sent a tx to jem saying .... I love you.. lmfao wernt meant for her and she txd back say eh ? or somat then thats alll i remember the tx i sent was for errrrrrrr my freind :lol:


Noooo hahaha!!! :lol: :lol:

Even worse than that is when you send the text to totally the wrong person and realise it JUST as you hit "send" then sit there panicking screaming "CANCEL! CANCEL!" at the phone and desperately trying to cancel sending the message even though you know its too late...

Not that I ever have right enough.... But I imagine thats how it would go... :whistling:



leafman said:


> That was early on and i fukcing blame u anyway tellin me to keep warm with southern comforrt :whistling:


Weren't my fault.... I merely suggested the idea.... :innocent: :whistling:

The alternative was go upstairs and cuddle your flatmate, and I knew which option you would prefer 



leafman said:


> Then later after lots of drink i sent a message telling her how much i loved her in a incest type of way  And that was defo for u jem baby :tongue:
> 
> Seriously i think jem is ace but im not in love just yet pmsl and she is my family councilor :whistling: *I know got a ace idea, lets talk about can men be mates with woman* :lol: x


OMG No lets not start that topic up again hahaha :lol:



leafman said:


> Jem is like errrrr the cousin you would like to fukc but never would try  Am i diggin deeeper??  h34r:


*.....passes Kev the spade......*


----------



## Jem

Oh My God IF YOU COULD HEAR ME NOW P1SSING MYSELF LAUGHING

Told you not to put him onto the drink zar ffs - seeeeeeeeeee what happened --how funneeee  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

All your fault - thanks for indirectly waking me up to another fella declaring undying love  you could imagine who I thought it was from until the name popped up ....and then I was just utterly confuzzled

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

zar - the thing with the wrong text message ...........soooooo many times ....pressing cancel send, cancel send, cancel send, cancel send, -

I am sure 'cancel send' option is just a cruel utterly useless function that does not work - never has for me anyway fpmsl xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Oh My God IF YOU COULD HEAR ME NOW P1SSING MYSELF LAUGHING
> 
> Told you not to put him onto the drink zar ffs - seeeeeeeeeee what happened --how funneeee :lol: :lol: :lol:


Fvck it.... it seemed like a good idea at the time 

Besides.... I was having some red wine if you recall (your idea! :lol: ) and didn't want to be drinking alone :lol:



Jem said:


> All your fault - thanks for indirectly waking me up to another fella declaring undying love  you could imagine who I thought it was from until the name popped up ....and then I was just utterly confuzzled


LMAOOOO... I do that. Wake up and read something and lie there thinking WTF???? for ages, struggling to comprehend who the person is and what it actually means? And what day is it? And does it mean I am supposed to be awake and doing something? And if not, what the hell is actually going on?? 

God for some reason typing that just reminded me of a dream I had last night pmsl....



Jem said:


> zar - the thing with the wrong text message ...........soooooo many times ....pressing cancel send, cancel send, cancel send, cancel send, -
> 
> I am sure 'cancel send' option is just a cruel utterly useless function that does not work - never has for me anyway fpmsl xxx


Its true! The function does not actually work! Not even if you hit it 27 times in a row 

Turning your phone off or pulling the battery out rapid-style doesn't work either... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

ROFLMFAO

Not that we've been there or owt .... pulling out the battery rapid stylie booyakasha - not tried that one - deffo adding that to my ammo in future. I might have a quicker trigger finger than you :whistling:

Wine was nowt to do with me ladio ! ...

as for the erm other thing oh yeah the dream - fook like I said to Bri [wee], I did dream of him last night and it was scary fpmsl - he is still awaiting details ...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> ROFLMFAO
> 
> Not that we've been there or owt .... pulling out the battery rapid stylie booyakasha - not tried that one - deffo adding that to my ammo in future. I might have a quicker trigger finger than you :whistling:


pmsl... I find if I throw my phone at the floor, the battery pops out quick-sticks :whistling: :lol:



Jem said:


> Wine was nowt to do with me ladio ! ...


Well ok... It may have been my idea... but you encouraged me and said it was a good one 



Jem said:


> as for the erm other thing oh yeah the dream - fook like I said to Bri [wee], I did dream of him last night and it was scary fpmsl - he is still awaiting details ...


Well I was having the most random dream about someone.... I think we worked together....? There was travelling... to work I think? And something to do with parents... my mum I reckon. And some other random stuff.. then during the dream I got a text from them at like 8am saying "pmsl that was quite funny actually" and it totally threw me I was like "what?? where?? when?? are we supposed to be at work? who's got the car? who's driving today? am I late? why am I still in bed? wtf??" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> pmsl... I find if I throw my phone at the floor, the battery pops out quick-sticks :whistling: :lol:
> 
> * Quicksticks*
> 
> Well ok... It may have been my idea... but you encouraged me and said it was a good one
> 
> *I don't remember that one * :whistling: * think it might have been RK or Beks *
> 
> *Face it - you are a wino :laugh:*
> 
> Well I was having the most random dream about someone.... I think we worked together....? There was travelling... to work I think? And something to do with parents... my mum I reckon. And some other random stuff.. then during the dream I got a text from them at like 8am saying "pmsl that was quite funny actually" and it totally threw me I was like "what?? where?? when?? are we supposed to be at work? who's got the car? who's driving today? am I late? why am I still in bed? wtf??" :lol: :lol:


Oh god dont get me started on my dreams - I remember all of mine and they are vivid as feck. I have actually spoken to people about dreams as though they were real events and they have told me I must have dreamt it :cool2:

I was in the co-op buying Danish bacon with Bros the one time ...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *I don't remember that one * :whistling: * think it might have been RK or Beks *
> 
> *Face it - you are a wino :laugh:*


LMAOOO :lol:

Your memory's going in your old age woman :whistling: :lol:

I thought it might make me feel better after my flu started to dissipate and was told it was a mighty fine idea 

I think being a wino might be a lot more fun than actually working for a living. I may give this some consideration :cool2: 



Jem said:


> Oh god dont get me started on my dreams - I remember all of mine and they are vivid as feck. I have actually spoken to people about dreams as though they were real events and they have told me I must have dreamt it :cool2:
> 
> I was in the co-op buying Danish bacon with Bros the one time ...


OMG 

I've done that too where I get confused about whether I dreamed something or whether it really happened. I often ask people if they told me something or I dreamt it pmsl :tongue:

I get some crackers with melatonin and GABA pmsl... I think I documented a few in my journal a while back... proper weird stuff lmao


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAOOO :lol:
> 
> Your memory's going in your old age woman :whistling: :lol:
> 
> I thought it might make me feel better after my flu started to dissipate and was told it was a mighty fine idea
> 
> I think being a wino might be a lot more fun than actually working for a living. I may give this some consideration :cool2:
> 
> OMG
> 
> I've done that too where I get confused about whether I dreamed something or whether it really happened. I often ask people if they told me something or I dreamt it pmsl :tongue:
> 
> I get some crackers with melatonin and GABA pmsl... I think I documented a few in my journal a while back... proper weird stuff lmao


Must be ...nonetheless - cracking idea!

We can be winos with lappys & occupy the bench outside McD's [they have wifi] ...sounds like fun [let's only do that in the summer though - and perhaps in the southern part of the country, it's warmer & they're all soft there so dont need to worry about fighting]


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Must be ...nonetheless - cracking idea!
> 
> We can be winos with lappys & occupy the bench outside McD's [they have wifi] ...sounds like fun [let's only do that in the summer though - and perhaps in the southern part of the country, it's warmer & they're all soft there so dont need to worry about fighting]


ANOTHER cracking idea!! 

Sit there reading posts from ppl on UK-M saying how they went past Maccy D's on their way home from the gym (yeah right  ) and there were these two stunning figure chicks sat on the bench sipping on protein shakes while clearly deep in contemplative thought over some intellectual studies on their laptops....

Ok, ok... they'll say they saw Zara and Jem half pished slavering sh1te propped up on a bench outside Maccy D's with a cheeseburger in one hand, a mobile phone in the other and randomly yelling "delete send! delete send! delete send!" whilst throwing their phones at the pavement.

Looking on the bright side though.... at least down there we'll get a tan, and we'll be surrounded by guys with sexy southern accents.... :tongue:  :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Looking on the bright side though.... at least down there we'll get a tan, and *we'll be surrounded by guys with sexy southern accents*.... :tongue:  :lol:


Is there such a thing? :confused1: :confused1::laugh::laugh:

(Waits to get bollocked by all the southerners...)


----------



## Jem

If you're a northerner then yes ...but the frequent use of the 'c' word [not carbs] is very hard to get used to ...or maybe it's just the type of southerners I socialise with...


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> ANOTHER cracking idea!!
> 
> Sit there reading posts from ppl on UK-M saying how they went past Maccy D's on their way home from the gym (yeah right  ) and there were these two stunning figure chicks sat on the bench sipping on protein shakes while clearly deep in contemplative thought over some intellectual studies on their laptops....
> 
> Ok, ok... they'll say they saw Zara and Jem half pished slavering sh1te propped up on a bench outside Maccy D's with a cheeseburger in one hand, a mobile phone in the other and randomly yelling "delete send! delete send! delete send!" whilst throwing their phones at the pavement.
> 
> Looking on the bright side though.... at least down there we'll get a tan, and we'll be surrounded by guys with sexy southern accents.... :tongue:  :lol:


FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> If you're a northerner then yes ...but the frequent use of the 'c' word [not carbs] is very hard to get used to ...or *maybe it's just the type of southerners I socialise with.*..


No it's quite common :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> If you're a northerner then yes ...but the frequent use of the 'c' word [not carbs] is very hard to get used to ...or maybe it's just the type of southerners I socialise with...


Hmmm I'm from the Midlands, and I live down south - definitely prefer a Northern accent!!:laugh:


----------



## Jem

Well I'm from Newcastle

Live in Brum

Work with Southerners

Maybe I'll opt for something European ...or Irish


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> Well I'm from Newcastle
> 
> Live in Brum
> 
> Work with Southerners
> 
> Maybe I'll opt for something European ...*or Irish*


LOL I had vision then of Brad in fight club's accent saying "lie still you bitch":laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> LOL I had vision then of Brad in fight club's accent saying "lie still you bitch":laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


aye see now that I could live with ....


----------



## Linny

:thumb: can't put into words what I need to write lol x


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> :thumb: can't put into words what I need to write lol x


I understand totally :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Is there such a thing? :confused1: :confused1::laugh::laugh:
> 
> (Waits to get bollocked by all the southerners...)


Oooohhhh yes..... :cool2: :tongue:



Jem said:


> If you're a northerner then yes ...but the frequent use of the 'c' word [not carbs] is very hard to get used to ...or maybe it's just the type of southerners I socialise with...


LMFAO... we must socialise with the same type then  :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Yep all the wrong ones ....

Just had a sh!te session at the gym ...turned into cardio & abs only

Training partner being an @rse

I left him to it and came home

Will go and do back tomorrow morning on my own


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> If you're a northerner then yes ...but the frequent use of the 'c' word [not carbs] is very hard to get used to ...or maybe it's just the type of southerners I socialise with...


Totally agree with that :lol: My mam would have proper lashed me if id used that word. Anyway u seem bit down after training, shape up woman tomoz another day.

This snow is just making life difficult at min tho :cursing: Took my lil lass out in snow today and i found meself being a proper old bore :lol: she was throwing snow at me and i was trying to tell her off but failing badly, then i had a reality check and realised i was acting like a old man :whistling: Moaning about me wet feet to a 7 year old girl :laugh:

Anyway enjoy back workout in morn :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Yep was in a really good mood before I went to the gym as well ! I am not starting another moan - it's fcuking boring on here tonight as well ffs ...

Think I need to go to bed and wake up in a different frame of mind


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> Yep was in a really good mood before I went to the gym as well ! I am not starting another moan - it's fcuking boring on here tonight as well ffs ...
> 
> Think I need to go to bed and wake up in a different frame of mind


Lolol, sounds like bed wud b the best thing


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> Lolol, sounds like bed wud b the best thing


 :lol: :lol: :lol: sun bed session, bubble bath and bed J ! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am vile this evening :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: sun bed session, bubble bath and bed J ! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am vile this evening :whistling:


awww haha, chuck in a trip to nandos and possibly a film ontop of tht and sounds like my dream day


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> awww haha, chuck in a trip to nandos and possibly a film ontop of tht and sounds like my dream day


+ cheesecake  Mwahahaha that sounds great, don't tempt me :whistling:


----------



## RACK

You in a better mood today Jem?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> You in a better mood today Jem?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I noticed that everyone just shut up and let me get on with it - this was a very sensible thing to do :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have been shopping today  the mood brightened in ratio to the amount of money spent  

I have spent a lot ergo I'm a happy bunny :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Also spent £60 in Holland & Barrett buying various supps and food materials and then I have to pay fcuking 49p for a bag the b*stards :cursing:

Not been to do my back yet

Wonder if I can do back and shoulders same session ? I'm sure I have done in the past ...

Going to get hair and nails done tomorrow - I feel the need for some girliefication

Kids are away for the weekend - just dropped them at daddy's house woooooohooooo it's the weekend :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ooohhhh what ya buy?


----------



## RACK

LOL, I had to ask to break the silence 

I spent a fortune on vits and supps the other day too. I got mine from www.healthydirect.com they seem a little cheaper than H&B.

As for the pamperin..... french manicure and pedicure everytime  unless you go for all black


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> ooohhhh what ya buy?


where do I start - just looking at sh!t loads of bags on the sofa - like christmas :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I spent a ton on underwear [yep I have no fella but nothing makes you feel better than new matching underwear ....], a jumper dress thingy, new jeggins

[fcuk man zar, skinny jeans wouldnt fit over my p!ssing calves - now that's just a real p!ss take - they make them for fat people so why cant they cater for people that have shape to their legs - they arent feking massive neither :confused1: ]

what else.....a top, socks [mmmm] hair dye, mascara [i collect mascara and eyeliner for god's sake ...spend a fortune on it...] oh and 2 vests for the gym ...

and some chicken fillets [not for me bra]


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> LOL, I had to ask to break the silence
> 
> I spent a fortune on vits and supps the other day too. I got mine from www.healthydirect.com they seem a little cheaper than H&B.
> 
> As for the pamperin..... french manicure and pedicure everytime  unless you go for all black


Yes s'pose so :laugh:- brave man  :tongue:

I cannot have people touching my feet - I go all daft :laugh: ...hair and nails will do :thumb:

Tell me now won't ya ....when I've spent the dough :whistling: :lol: - will buy from there next time though !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> where do I start - just looking at sh!t loads of bags on the sofa - like christmas :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I spent a ton on underwear [yep I have no fella but nothing makes you feel better than new matching underwear ....], a jumper dress thingy, new jeggins
> 
> [fcuk man zar, skinny jeans wouldnt fit over my p!ssing calves - now that's just a real p!ss take - they make them for fat people so why cant they cater for people that have shape to their legs - they arent feking massive neither :confused1: ]
> 
> what else.....a top, socks [mmmm] hair dye, mascara [i collect mascara and eyeliner for god's sake ...spend a fortune on it...] oh and 2 vests for the gym ...
> 
> and some chicken fillets [not for me bra]


LMAO I cant buy skinny jeans most places or ANY jeans from River Island... they are all designed for birds with twiglet legs and fat waists :confused1:

I have a pair of Lipsy jeans that are sort of skinny fit and they're great must try get more... theres actually room in the legs and the waist is small :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Oh dear, I broke the silence then told you a cheaper website after you've paid out loads. Ok I deserve a beating, be gentle on me left elbow though, the tendons are still dodgy from MMA and I'm only a little 'un


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Oh dear, I broke the silence then told you a cheaper website after you've paid out loads. Ok I deserve a beating, be gentle on me left elbow though, the tendons are still dodgy from MMA and I'm only a little 'un


It's ok - I like to touch and feel when I browse anyway :tongue:


----------



## RACK

This pleases me, touchy feely all the way!!!


----------



## Jem

No further comments your honour .....


----------



## RACK

Me and my mouth!!! It always gets me in trouble, got me in a sticky situation the other week but that's a different topic lol


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Me and my mouth!!! It always gets me in trouble, got me in a sticky situation the other week but that's a different topic lol


 :lol: I did sort of plant the seed - but then that gets me into trouble all the time .... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

It just pops out


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> It just pops out


I have that problem too hahahahaha I blame it on test!


----------



## Kate1976

You tried Topshop tall range for jeans hun...get most of mine from there!

Long legs are a blessing and a curse eh!

Oh have you tried L'oreal x5 mascara....tis da bomb!! Although i cheat and use lash inserts


----------



## Beklet

Kate1976 said:


> You tried Topshop tall range for jeans hun...get most of mine from there!
> 
> Long legs are a blessing and a curse eh!
> 
> Oh have you tried L'oreal x5 mascara....tis da bomb!! *Although i cheat and use lash inserts *


Like in the adverts??? :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I have that problem too hahahahaha I blame it on test!


Obviously I cannot use that excuse 



Kate1976 said:


> You tried Topshop tall range for jeans hun...get most of mine from there!
> 
> Long legs are a blessing and a curse eh!
> 
> Erm no - have not been to Topshop for yonks to be fair ... it's not the length that's the problem though Kate ! I wanted some skinny jeans with rips in them - cannot get them over the calves :confused1: ...well I can but extremely uncomfortable ...so I dont even know if they are long enough because I cannot get them up that far :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh have you tried L'oreal x5 mascara....tis da bomb!! Although i cheat and use lash inserts


Got some double extension L'Oreal at the minute - feckin £14 and it's poop - Maybelline [maybe she's born with it] and Max Factor [as worn by the stars] are better.

Blessed with long eyelashes so not cheated for fear of being mistaken for a tranny :whistling: - with the height and all ....it has been known in the past    [only short fookers that have suggested it though...they're dead now, all of them  ]



Beklet said:


> Like in the adverts??? :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


yes - they do - have you noticed the little disclaimer as well :lol: such a swizz - how does that help us see what the product does ffs :confused1:


----------



## Jem

*Friday *

*
Back *

*Lat pdowns *

30 - 20

40 - 13

50 - 7

40 - 10

*Low Pulley row *

20 - 15

30 - 10

30 - 10

*T Bar row *

10 - 20

15 - 15

25 - 12

30 - 8

*Back Torture Pulldown machine thing *

20 - 12 [too light so changed it]

30 - 12

40 - 12

*Deads on smiths as PL boys were in ...find it very hard on the smiths for some reason? *

30 - 20

40 - 15

40 - 8; 10

[grip going all the time]

Very weak tonight - should have eaten more before I went but didnt have time ...again ...


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem who are PL boys?? nice workout, i just did an hour on me new step box jeus it was hard lol x


----------



## Jem

Powerlifters !


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Powerlifters !


AAAh silly me :lol:


----------



## Jem

I miss my cardio ....

Just saying


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Recreational bedroom CV doesn't count


----------



## Jem

Wee G said:


> Recreational bedroom CV doesn't count


I'm abstinent on all fronts wee  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

what you have for dinner last night :lol: :lol: :lol:

cat burgler strikes


----------



## Ak_88

> *Deads on smiths as PL boys were in ...find it very hard on the smiths for some reason? *


Smith machines work on a linear path (up & down, maybe a minor degree of forward/backward movement if you're on an angled smith).

When you DL with a bar the movement is in contact with your shins/thighs throughout, much closer to your centre of gravity. Go into a smith machine and i doubt you can replicate the same movement - when the bar loses contact with your body it becomes harder to move because your centre of gravity is further way.

Think about it - is it easier to hold an object close to your chest or at the same height with outstretched arms?


----------



## hilly

deads on smith is basically rack pulls not a full dead. I quite like them i find they hit my back pretty well while taking stress off my legs etc.


----------



## Ak_88

In contrast i tried them and all they did was nuke my hamstrings more than a 10 megaton atom bomb.

Horses for courses really - some people get on with them and some don't!


----------



## Jem

well my training partner prefers them on smiths - wont do them free as he says he only wants to bring his back into play and nothing else....

I hurt from them today ..even though I was only doing 40's?

Ego feels better doing 60+ on free ...

Claire you git - you know the cat got the fish in the end - tried but the bread had gone hard by the time I came off the phone to you anyway fpmsl ...I had nairns oatcake and that was it ....


----------



## clairey.h

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

that cheeky monkey h34r: h34r:



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: bet I made you smile :tongue: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

smile - I'm still laughing - fpmsl at running monkey ! He spent all day ootside for his sins hahahaha little fishbreather fooker wasnt laughing when I pulled up after the gym oooh noooo sirreeeee

He has settled for Felix tonight ....


----------



## clairey.h

isnt the runing cat mesmorising.....I cant stop watching it.......lol

how was training today???


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> isnt the runing cat mesmorising.....I cant stop watching it.......lol
> 
> how was training today???


Yes it is actually ...it looks like a monkey though :confused1:

Did arms ...was ok

went and had nails done before that though

Supposed to have cheat meal tonight - was planning on fish and chips with gravy ...went to friend's house after the gym and she fed me chicken casserole ....so that was an epic fail !

Had a bag of liquorice allsorts and trying to manage a bar of galaxy cookie crumble but i cannot eat it all ffs .... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

PM incoming ...


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> I miss my cardio ....
> 
> Just saying


aaaaww bless don't worry it will all come back soon... 



Jem said:


> Ego feels better doing 60+ on free ...


get it out your system now Jem..... :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

Pscarb said:


> aaaaww bless don't worry it will all come back soon...
> 
> *did anyone else here the cackle on the end of that sentance * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> get it out your system now Jem..... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> aaaaww bless don't worry it will all come back soon...
> 
> get it out your system now Jem..... :thumb:


Hmmm ? the ego thing ? hmmph I don't have one really, I tell everyone I'm weak and feeble and leave them to be surprised at the weights I can pull

[NB: this hasn't actually worked yet but give it time :laugh:]

Yes claire I don't think that was an imagined cackle  I don't think I will have a problem with the cardio though - the more the better is my theory so he can cackle all he likes :lol: :lol: :lol:

*mind you, I'm not taking feck all carbs into account with that nor fasted cardio - that always makes me feel sick :whistling:

Perhaps I should delete the above - sure it will be thrown at me again somewhere doon the line :tongue: ...oh well

yes did arms today so must post these up [not that they were owt to shout about]


----------



## XJPX

dnt worry u wont need carbs for ur cardio...it will b dun at a heart rate tht soley hits fat, will still make u feel sick once u get to a cuple weeks out tho


----------



## 3752

i can undelete as well as delete posts...


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> dnt worry u wont need carbs for ur cardio...it will b dun at a heart rate tht soley hits fat, will still make u feel sick once u get to a cuple weeks out tho


Can't wait 



Pscarb said:


> i can undelete as well as delete posts...


 :whistling: as I have discovered in the past - ah well, I'm not known for saying things I don't mean. Doesnt mean I dont live to regret them though :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I miss my cardio ....
> 
> Just saying


You're weird........:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> You're weird........:laugh::laugh:


I concur


----------



## Zara-Leoni

With you on the epic cheatnight fail lol....

I went and stayed at my mates house for the weekend... sat night was to be cheat but we she lives in the @rse end of nowhere and were snowed in and couldn't get out to buy junk food, and she fed me chicken curry 

Gutted lol.


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> With you on the epic cheatnight fail lol....
> 
> I went and stayed at my mates house for the weekend... sat night was to be cheat but we she lives in the @rse end of nowhere and were snowed in and couldn't get out to buy junk food, and she fed me chicken curry
> 
> Gutted lol.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: such a p!sser isn't it - there was so much I was planning on having :lol: :lol: :lol: this saturday will be different - ooooh yes sirreee

Hope you had a great weekend anyway and put the world to rights as we girls do on these nights in


----------



## Jem

*Saturday

Arms

Triceps 

Tri pulldowns with horseshoe attachment

15kg -20 reps

20kg -15 reps

25kg -13 reps

Rope pullup things behind the neck  

Pin out - machine only

8;8;6

....someone made me laugh on the last feckin set so that went down the sh!tter  Ouch not done that before and it REALLY burns ...

Will do these until further notice

Close grip bench 

Bar x 20

20kg x 12

30kg x 7

Biceps

Incline dbell curls

5kg x 20

7.5kg - 2 x 12

Booooring ....

Preacher cable curls 

I like these a lot and get a good pump from them 

20kg - 20

25kg - 10; 8

May have done 30 but I cannot remember ?

Seated High Cable Curls

pin out

2 x 12-15

Sunday 


Cardio Only 

Treadmill incline

Cross trainer

Bike

Abs

45 mins*


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: such a p!sser isn't it - there was so much I was planning on having :lol: :lol: :lol: this saturday will be different - ooooh yes sirreee
> 
> Hope you had a great weekend anyway and put the world to rights as we girls do on these nights in


I'm only getting a cheat every 2 weeks!!!! :crying:

World was well and truely sorted :thumbup1:

.....shame we couldn't actually remember any of the solutions the next day though! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: such a p!sser isn't it - there was so much I was planning on having :lol: :lol: :lol: this saturday will be different - ooooh yes sirreee
> 
> Hope you had a great weekend anyway and put the world to rights as we girls do on these nights in


Aye this Saturday is Film Night and Chinese.....Terminator with Christian Bale, various episodes of Supernatural and loads of chicken balls :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm only getting a cheat every 2 weeks!!!! :crying:
> 
> World was well and truely sorted :thumbup1:
> 
> .....shame we couldn't actually remember any of the solutions the next day though! :lol: :lol:


That's the whole point of it ...we wouldn't be able to sort it out next time if we actually remembered what we were supposed to do ....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Aye this Saturday is Film Night and Chinese.....Terminator with Christian Bale, various episodes of Supernatural and loads of chicken balls :laugh:


Oooh not seen that yet ! That is the only thing I miss about not living with someone - DVD night

Weighing it all up though...I will learn to live with it :laugh:

I hate chinese food - all that MSG to fill you up - sly fookers :whistling: my pal said that you can ask them to make your food without the MSG in it but it tastes so bland and plain without it :confused1:

I tasted crispy duck for the first time in my life on NYE though - never had duck before [so cruel] .... couldnt taste any meat ...


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Oooh not seen that yet ! That is the only thing I miss about not living with someone - DVD night
> 
> Weighing it all up though...I will learn to live with it :laugh:
> 
> I hate chinese food - all that MSG to fill you up - sly fookers :whistling: my pal said that you can ask them to make your food without the MSG in it but it tastes so bland and plain without it :confused1:
> 
> I tasted crispy duck for the first time in my life on NYE though - never had duck before [so cruel] .... couldnt taste any meat ...


Nah, it doesn't fill me up, but I end up drinking so much...bloody sodium!!!!


----------



## Joshua

Jem said:


> Oooh not seen that yet ! That is the only thing I miss about not living with someone - DVD night
> 
> Weighing it all up though...I will learn to live with it :laugh:
> 
> I hate chinese food - all that MSG to fill you up - sly fookers :whistling: my pal said that you can ask them to make your food without the MSG in it but it tastes so bland and plain without it :confused1:
> 
> I tasted crispy duck for the first time in my life on NYE though - never had duck before [so cruel] .... couldnt taste any meat ...


You can cuddle upto dogs when watching films E. They do like nicking your food when you arn't looking though.

We have an all you can eat oriental buffet near us which is great value if you have an industrial sized gastrointestinal track like moi. It took me a while to work out what was high and low sodium to protein ratios, and one of those times i was very ill from what I have put down to a sodium overdose. Not nice!

As for the drinking, I always go for water which p1sses them off no end, and my secret weapon is potassium loading pre nosh to counteract the MSG. Simple solutions to eat half a cow for £6 :bounce:

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> You can cuddle upto dogs when watching films E.
> 
> *They do like nicking your food when you arn't looking though*.
> 
> Much like men then
> 
> Aah I would love a doggie - esp an akita and a weimeraner but I just love my holidays ...although I may be tempted this year ...we'll see ! They have more advantages to disadvantages ...more expensive than men though - oh and they are not allowed into the cinema neither J :confused1:
> 
> We have an all you can eat oriental buffet near us which is great value if you have an industrial sized gastrointestinal track like moi. It took me a while to work out what was high and low sodium to protein ratios, and one of those times i was very ill from what I have put down to a sodium overdose. Not nice!
> 
> As for the drinking, I always go for water which p1sses them off no end, and my secret weapon is potassium loading pre nosh to counteract the MSG. Simple solutions to eat half a cow for £6 :bounce:
> 
> J


ha yes they make their money from the drinks I think - i remember taking the ex's 3 kids [they were mahoosive eaters] and they scoffed so much food it was unreal

still had a massive bill at the end because they salt load everything so that you buy more drinks .... well sly they are J

felt like Butlins mass catering to me and just dont like chinese restaurants ... :confused1: except the very exclusive ones - went to one of those once and that was nice

Food is v greasy though

Gimme italian any day of the week

Oooh did not know that about the potassium - so a supplement or from real food such as potatoes ? [i know there is more in tatties than nanas, but that's all I know :laugh:]

Thanks for posting cherry pie - you know it keeps me happy  xx


----------



## Joshua

This man doesn't nick food (well except at BBQs, or when it comes to clearing the meat at Christmas). They don't pay their way like a bloke and they can't buy you handbags or shoes but they do cuddle well. Holidays would be a problem, but I haven't done holidays since I was little  . As for the cinema, you can always get a little hi-vis jacket for your dogs, speak awkwardly and claim that your dog is a helper dog.

Exclusive restaurants only eh? Why does that not surprise me! Do they have to have a special area for the entourage (maids etc :whistling: ) - out of sight out of mind?

Potassium bicarb powder is very cheap and very effective way of counteracting excess sodium and the elevated blood pressure that comes with it. Potassium chloride (as in lo-salt) works fine too, except I try to keep my chloride intake down where possible. I am sure real foods would work, but I want them to pay for my food when going to a all you can eat, so every cubic mm of GI tract is valuable space. Apart from that I guess I am a synthetic chemical type of guy.

I aim to please :blush:

J


----------



## Beklet

Joshua said:


> Y
> 
> As for the drinking, I always go for water which p1sses them off no end, and *my secret weapon is potassium loading pre nosh to counteract the MSG.* Simple solutions to eat half a cow for £6 :bounce:
> 
> J


Like it...will have to bear that in mind!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> *This man doesn't nick food*
> 
> Now don't start me off on a J worship would you ? I have never, ever been with a bloke who doesn't half inch the food off my plate .... not once ...
> 
> (well except at BBQs, or when it comes to clearing the meat at Christmas). They don't pay their way like a bloke and *they can't buy you handbags or shoes*
> 
> Not many of those about either :whistling:
> 
> but they do cuddle well. Holidays would be a problem, but I haven't done holidays since I was little  . As for the cinema, you can always get a little hi-vis jacket for your dogs, *speak awkwardly* and claim that your dog is a helper dog.
> 
> I can do this - no fecker in Brum understands me anyway ...
> 
> Exclusive restaurants only eh? Why does that not surprise me! Do they have to have a special area for the entourage (maids etc :whistling: ) - out of sight out of mind?
> 
> Clear case of internet misunderstanding again fpmsl - certain things I have said have been amplified as you well know  I dont have an entourage - just a couple :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Potassium bicarb powder is very cheap and very effective way of counteracting excess sodium and the elevated blood pressure that comes with it. Potassium chloride (as in lo-salt) works fine too, except I try to keep my chloride intake down where possible. I am sure real foods would work, but I want them to pay for my food when going to a all you can eat, so every cubic mm of GI tract is valuable space. Apart from that I guess I am a synthetic chemical type of guy.
> 
> I aim to please :blush:
> 
> so I've heard - dont forget I read your journal too mwahahaha ... :tongue:
> 
> J





Beklet said:


> Like it...will have to bear that in mind!!! :thumb:


For cheat days only madame :thumb:

Oh did legs today - great session

Pain assured tomorrow


----------



## Jem

*Monday *

*
Legs *

30 mins cardio   Made me happy ...

Incline tread and x trainer

Liking this new way of training hams first - it hurts though ...

*Lying leg curls *

40 - 20

50 - 12

60 - 12

70 - 8 *[PB] *

*Seated Leg Curls *

55kg - 10; 8; 6

*SLDL*

Oly bar x 20

30kg - 2 x 12

Just did these to keep warm supersetted with hacks really as could see breath no matter how hot I was ... v cold in gym tonight

*Hacks* :thumb:

Was forced out of comfort threshold - right down onto heels - didnt even know I could do it :confused1: felt good once I realised I actually did have strength enough to return to upright position :thumbup1:

Machine only x 20

10's - 15

20's - 12

40's - 8 and painful :innocent: grunted like a good'un

*Leg Press*

Pretty poor show - legs were pretty much gone already :confused1:

Warm on 50 - 20 reps

80kg - 2 x 10 and these last few reps were painful to push out

I also get pain in lower back with leg press at full depth ... this is not good

*Leg Extension*

Pfft - mixed in with some Sissy squats to pass time between sets - couldn't keep still and rest inbetween tonight :cool2:

30 - 12

40 - 8

30 - 10

Poor leggies had enough on the hacks and hams ...

Nothing left to do calves - will do them with shoulders later on in the week


----------



## BillC

Bobbly head drive by:2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana:



Nice leg session there Jem, keep it up. Wish my gym had a hacksquat, nothing beats it for the split between your quads and hammy's.


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> For cheat days only madame :thumb:
> 
> Oh did legs today - great session
> 
> Pain assured tomorrow


Lol yes I know - Saturday we'll be having a Chinese.......Mmmmm ribs.... :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

BillC said:


> Bobbly head drive by:2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice leg session there Jem, keep it up. Wish my gym had a hacksquat, nothing beats it for the split between your quads and hammy's.


LMFAO thats fantastic.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

off to the gym now, :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha love the bobbly head drive by  How are you woman? Been a little while since I've been on here - what have I missed?


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> *Monday *
> 
> *Legs *
> 
> 30 mins cardio   Made me happy ...
> 
> Incline tread and x trainer
> 
> Liking this new way of training hams first - it hurts though ...
> 
> *Lying leg curls *
> 
> 40 - 20
> 
> 50 - 12
> 
> 60 - 12
> 
> 70 - 8 *[PB] *
> 
> *Seated Leg Curls *
> 
> 55kg - 10; 8; 6
> 
> *SLDL*
> 
> Oly bar x 20
> 
> 30kg - 2 x 12
> 
> Just did these to keep warm supersetted with hacks really as could see breath no matter how hot I was ... v cold in gym tonight
> 
> *Hacks* :thumb:
> 
> Was forced out of comfort threshold - right down onto heels - didnt even know I could do it :confused1: felt good once I realised I actually did have strength enough to return to upright position :thumbup1:
> 
> Machine only x 20
> 
> 10's - 15
> 
> 20's - 12
> 
> 40's - 8 and painful :innocent: grunted like a good'un
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> Pretty poor show - legs were pretty much gone already :confused1:
> 
> Warm on 50 - 20 reps
> 
> 80kg - 2 x 10 and these last few reps were painful to push out
> 
> I also get pain in lower back with leg press at full depth ... this is not good
> 
> *Leg Extension*
> 
> Pfft - mixed in with some Sissy squats to pass time between sets - couldn't keep still and rest inbetween tonight :cool2:
> 
> 30 - 12
> 
> 40 - 8
> 
> 30 - 10
> 
> Poor leggies had enough on the hacks and hams ...
> 
> Nothing left to do calves - will do them with shoulders later on in the week


Looks a bit like my session lady.........it was Sat and my legs still ache to fook 

Hope ur OK?


----------



## Jem

BillC said:


> Bobbly head drive by:2guns: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :gun_bandana:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice leg session there Jem, keep it up. Wish my gym had a hacksquat, nothing beats it for the split between your quads and hammy's.


OMFG :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Hi kate - fine thanks ! just rushing about lately - not got time to think. Surrounded by DIY, dirty dishes and supplements at the moment .... I know we seem to be pushing similar weights hun xx

Carly we need to chat pmsl xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice work out hun x


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Nice wide lats Em! :lol:


I know cannot wait to cut - I've got man muscle :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillC

Sorry Jem , it's the T5's making me bonkers. Don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Nice work out hun x


cheers Tara - you ok?



Gainer said:


> You gonna be starting a new Journal atall when you start your prep? x


Nope - never forget your roots I say 



BillC said:


> Sorry Jem , it's the T5's making me bonkers. Don't know what to do with myself.


haha so you manipulate my bodyparts :whistling: scary


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im good, well I hurt my bicep when I was messing about on Saturday (slightly merry) playing arm wrestling, its a bit sore lol other than that im good.  I have exams this and next week


----------



## Jem

Ha foreplay in other words pmsl ...

Least you wont have to worry about food cravings etc - just get your head down and concentrate on the exams

All the best with them x


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks hun, then I have my prep to look forward to hehe on the 17th ;-)


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> *Ha foreplay in other words pmsl ...*
> 
> Least you wont have to worry about food cravings etc - just get your head down and concentrate on the exams
> 
> All the best with them x


One track mind:whistling: :whistling:

Might be near Brum soon for the day if this weather ever clears, might be able

to sort you out, PM me


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> One track mind:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Might be near Brum soon for the day if this weather ever clears, might be able
> 
> to sort you out, PM me


I am not even bothering to deny it - t'is true  the fact that I have a viable candidate sitting, waiting patiently until I am drunk enough to forget morals and feelings :whistling: is not helping matters neither :lol:

What's the matter with me ffs - should just man up and get the job done   

What you in Brum for then ?


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I am not even bothering to deny it - t'is true  the fact that I have a viable candidate sitting, waiting patiently until I am drunk enough to forget morals and feelings :whistling: is not helping matters neither :lol:
> 
> What's the matter with me ffs - should just man up and get the job done
> 
> What you in Brum for then ?


I'm giving an old friend some relief, plus I've got the Britains Got Talent auditions:lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> I'm giving an old friend some relief, plus I've got the Britains Got Talent auditions:lol:


If even you describe them as old I think it's called necrophilia tel :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

That armpit farting again - told ya - it's not big and it's not clever


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> If even you describe them as old I think it's called necrophilia tel :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> That armpit farting again - told ya - it's not big and it's not clever


 armpit farting????? is that where you farting in someones armpit? :lol:

(yes i'm back)

(ps sorrry i missed your birthday Jem)

(and Xmas and New Year:whistling


----------



## Beklet

More chicken......lol thinking of ways to make a low carb low fat Thai red curry......or at least a sauce I can eat with it.....low fat coconut milk is sacrilege though!!! :cursing:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> If even you describe them as old I think it's called necrophilia tel :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> That armpit farting again - told ya - it's not big and it's not clever


Jem your so behind the times, I've actually taught my pen1s to sing, just

hope it doesn't get a cough and splutter at the wrong time:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> armpit farting????? is that where you farting in someones armpit? :lol:
> 
> (yes i'm back)
> 
> (ps sorrry i missed your birthday Jem)
> 
> (and Xmas and New Year:whistling


Yo how you doing ? hope all is well & the Mrs & Bump are good ? How's the hand ?



Beklet said:


> More chicken......lol thinking of ways to make a low carb low fat Thai red curry......or at least a sauce I can eat with it.....low fat coconut milk is sacrilege though!!! :cursing:


Pfft - Tonight I have cooked up 2kg of chicken and made 2 chicken biryanis and 1 pesto chicken [just add rice and pasta when needed]

Well healthy stuff and not tasting bad [i can eat it without drinking 3 pints of water just to swallow it ...I dont really like chicken pmsl]



tel3563 said:


> Jem your so behind the times, *I've actually taught my pen1s to sing,* just
> 
> hope it doesn't get a cough and splutter at the wrong time:whistling:


Well that's good - re-use and re-cycle - good to see you're not giving up on it just because the primary function is now disabled :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

*Tuesday *

*
Chest *

Warmed up with 30 mins cardio

[suppose it counts as one of my sessions ...I wouldn't normally even log it ...]

10 mins bike/20 mins x trainer

*Bench press - smiths*

Bar only 25 reps

20kg - 15

30kg - 12

40kg - 8 reps [last couple assisted]

so weak but this is good for me - not claiming a PB because had help but was good !

*Machine chest press*

10kg - 20

20kg - 15

30kg - 2 x 8

*some reverse row type chest thing *

10 - 25 reps

20 - 20

30 - 12

*incline dbell flyes *

5kg dbells - 2 x 20

7.5's - 12

*incline dbell press*

7.5 - 2 x 10

that's all


----------



## XJPX

becareful how much cardio ur doing preworkout em, is all gd warming up with it for 5 mins say to elevate heart rate, but 30mins is quite a long time and is going to defo eat into glyocgen stores u wanna be using to lift those weights  , If u wanna satisfy ur cardio needs id do them after weights


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> becareful how much cardio ur doing preworkout em, is all gd warming up with it for 5 mins say to elevate heart rate, but 30mins is quite a long time and is going to defo eat into glyocgen stores u wanna be using to lift those weights  , If u wanna satisfy ur cardio needs id do them after weights


I know honey ! You have a fair point & of course are right .... and is what I normally do [well since being on a cardio ban  ]

Tonight will be a good girl and do back with 10 mins warm up !

However, just to play devil's advocate : isnt it the case that with cardio, you dont burn fat for the first 20 mins ? I'm sure I have read this lots :laugh:


----------



## XJPX

yup yup for the first twenty minutes its most likely ur body will use glycogen for energy until it realises tht it doesnt need to and will switch over to fat, which is again even more reason to do it pwo...as tht glycogen wants to b used pushing as much weight was possibleee  and hahaah a cardio ban lol....u wierdo lol  , i put a leg pic up for u to see haha


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> yup yup for the first twenty minutes its most likely ur body will use glycogen for energy until it realises tht it doesnt need to and will switch over to fat, which is again even more reason to do it pwo...as tht glycogen wants to b used pushing as much weight was possibleee  and hahaah a cardio ban lol....u wierdo lol  , i put a leg pic up for u to see haha


Ooh ok then - damn  

Ok - I like your style J - running off to look now :lol:


----------



## Jem

*Wednesday *

*
Back *

Sh!t start but ended up being a really good session !

*Back pullover machine*

20kg warm up 20 reps

40kg - 15

50kg - 2 x 12; 10

*Low seated cable pulls*

low weight, high reps superset with straight bar pulldowns

3 sets of 15 reps with 2 sets pdowns - 15 reps

*Deads on smiths*

20 reps on bar

20kg x 15

30kg x 12

50kg - 2 x 12

60kg - 10; 10

65kg - 7; 6 *PB*

50kg - 2 x 10 to finish off

bit of a deading session really ! liked it but think I still prefer them free and not on smiths but has been a long time since i did them this way due to who I'm training with


----------



## Jem

Forgot to say I joined the world of MSN today woohoo !

Had invites and didn't even know about them so sorry - I've added you now

pm me so I can add you if you're not there already ...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *Wednesday *
> 
> *
> Back *
> 
> Sh!t start but ended up being a really good session !
> 
> *Back pullover machine*
> 
> 20kg warm up 20 reps
> 
> 40kg - 15
> 
> 50kg - 2 x 12; 10
> 
> *Low seated cable pulls*
> 
> low weight, high reps superset with straight bar pulldowns
> 
> 3 sets of 15 reps with 2 sets pdowns - 15 reps
> 
> *Deads on smiths*
> 
> 20 reps on bar
> 
> 20kg x 15
> 
> 30kg x 12
> 
> 50kg - 2 x 12
> 
> 60kg - 10; 10
> 
> 65kg - 7; 6 *PB*
> 
> 50kg - 2 x 10 to finish off
> 
> *bit of a deading session really ! liked it but think I still prefer them free and not on smiths but has been a long time since i did them this way due to who I'm training with*


Good session :thumbup1:

However... methinks it may be about time that your training sessions started to go the way YOU want them to go and not how princess-the-lovely-one wants them to go.....  :whistling: 

FREE deads

Chins

DB rows

Pully rows

...is what I do and its done me the world of good :thumbup1:



Jem said:


> Forgot to say I joined the world of MSN today woohoo !
> 
> Had invites and didn't even know about them so sorry - I've added you now
> 
> pm me so I can add you if you're not there already ...


pm on way..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good session :thumbup1:
> 
> However... methinks it may be about time that your training sessions started to go the way YOU want them to go and not how princess-the-lovely-one wants them to go.....  :whistling:
> 
> FREE deads
> 
> Chins
> 
> DB rows
> 
> Pully rows
> 
> ...is what I do and its done me the world of good :thumbup1:
> 
> pm on way..... :thumbup1:


fpmsl and it will zar because once Paul tells me how the sessions are going to be - that is how they will be - with no alterations/altercations whatsoever :cool2:

oh forgot to put in barbell bent over rows - knew there was something missing !

It's all change very soon

Not quite sure how the chins thing is gonna go if it is indeed in the programme because once this new regime comes in I know I will have to train on my own - it won't be worth the hassle. We're already having heated discussions on the cardio & supps topic....never mind the rest :cursing: :lol:

Paul will sort it all out

Did like the bent over rows though


----------



## Khaos1436114653

you BETTER listen to Paul, he's a champion maker


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> fpmsl and it will zar because once Paul tells me how the sessions are going to be - that is how they will be - with no alterations/altercations whatsoever :cool2:
> 
> oh forgot to put in barbell bent over rows - knew there was something missing !
> 
> It's all change very soon
> 
> Not quite sure how the chins thing is gonna go if it is indeed in the programme because once this new regime comes in I know I will have to train on my own - it won't be worth the hassle. We're already having heated discussions on the cardio & supps topic....never mind the rest :cursing: :lol:
> 
> Paul will sort it all out
> 
> Did like the bent over rows though


Yes well, he can discuss heatedly all he likes.

Who's won more bodybuilding comps... him or paul? :wink: :cool2:

Bloody bloke.... grrrr


----------



## Kate1976

Cheers for the yoohoo lady  Yep all is well....... may even have something to report on my personal life soon but will save that for a PM :whistling:

Looking forward to seeing you in March !!


----------



## Jem

yep shame about this weekend but they are a load of blaggers on here - internet heroes fpmsl - al mooth and nee troosers as me great grandma used to say......

Peoples I am listening to Paul ... do not fear

gonna keep the personal stuff out of the journal now as well...


----------



## RACK

Why not start a new journal for your prep Jem?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Why not start a new journal for your prep Jem?


Hi darlin', loads of people have said that but I dont wanna look like I'm up my own ass with a 'prep' journal  I'm just plain old jem :confused1:

Does that make any sense ?


----------



## RACK

Yeah it makes sense, are you saying I'm up my own ass hahahahaha only kidding 

Wouldn't call you plain though (wouldn't dare, you're taller than me!)

Ps, you've got me saying sweetcheeks to everyone now too!!!


----------



## 3752

Khaos said:


> you BETTER listen to Paul, he's a champion maker


cheers buddy.....

Jem do not worry about your training partner, i have come across guys who do not like to change and preach about their way being the best.....wonder what his thinking would be of one of my leg sessions


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> gonna keep the personal stuff out of the journal now as well...


 yeah right:lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry pet, couldn't resist, good luck with it all:thumb:

I'd start a new journal tbh, I'm looking forward to following your journey Jem

and hoping to learn a few things as well:thumbup1:


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Hi kate - fine thanks ! just rushing about lately - not got time to think. Surrounded by DIY, dirty dishes and supplements at the moment .... I know we seem to be pushing similar weights hun xx
> 
> Carly we need to chat pmsl xx


Haha do we?? now did you say that in a 'girlie yay we need to chat' fashion or a stern we need to chat coz you've doen something wrong manner


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Yeah it makes sense, are you saying I'm up my own ass hahahahaha only kidding
> 
> *Ha not at all, just thinking of what folk on here would say about me pmsl ! sometimes I think people get a bit prissy and precious about 'prep' and it makes the journals inaccessible * :confused1: * or people may feel they have no right to post there * :confused1:
> 
> *I am an ordinary bird in her 30's [aaargh] so would like similar ladies to see what can be done with determination and focus. *
> 
> *If they feel comfy in my battered little cottage as opposed to a minimalistic apartment on Broad st then that's all good *
> 
> Wouldn't call you plain though (wouldn't dare, you're taller than me!)
> 
> *haha yeah best not - I bite back* :thumb:
> 
> Ps, you've got me saying sweetcheeks to everyone now too!!!


*It could be worse - my really good mates just get swear words as terms of affection. If I call you sh!tface, you're stuck with me* :lol:



Pscarb said:


> cheers buddy.....
> 
> *crawly bum lick more like *
> 
> Jem do not worry about your training partner, i have come across guys who do not like to change and preach about their way being the best.....wonder what his thinking would be of one of my leg sessions


*Meh I give up * :cool2: * I'd pay to watch it though * :lol:



tel3563 said:


> yeah right:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Really & truly - I looked at online users last night and 599 were guests....scary! ..more people on here than you think & there's me blabbing about love life and stuff:confused1: *
> 
> sorry pet, couldn't resist, good luck with it all:thumb:
> 
> I'd start a new journal tbh, I'm looking forward to following your journey Jem
> 
> and *hoping to learn a few things as well* :thumbup1:


You know what they say about old dogs though Tel .... :tongue:

thanks hun - the amount of people that have said that makes me truly wonder if I should :thumbup1:

Not that I'd have anything to post on my secret programme - might be a tad quiet in there .... :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> You know what they say about old dogs though Tel .... :tongue:


Course I do, you don't have to take them out and there not as needy

as young dogs, oh, and more grateful:whistling:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Course I do, you don't have to take them out and there not as needy
> 
> as young dogs, oh, and more grateful:whistling:


Was wondering what your comeback would be :laugh:

Young pups are enthusiastic, randy and a bit dim though :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Was wondering what your comeback would be :laugh:
> 
> *Young pups are enthusiastic, randy and a bit dim though * :whistling:


and afaia, a bit clumsy:whistling:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> and afaia, a bit clumsy:whistling:


yeah give them a bone and they cannot focus on owt else


----------



## leafman

Crawly licky bum lmfao :lol:

Jem i think you should start a new journal but thing is i reckon it will just go same way as this one :whistling: So is there a point to it unless u... seperate the groups sooo say like this journal can be for me and all the thick non important not dieting people and other one can be for the masters of diet and ripped people to hang out :thumb: :lol: But all pics to be posted on ur profile :whistling: :tongue:

Sounds good eh take care and all looks well  

Hang on a minute was i allowed to say that is it serious time :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha do we?? now did you say that in a 'girlie yay we need to chat' fashion or a stern we need to chat coz you've doen something wrong manner


haha just a catch up hun  



leafman said:


> Crawly licky bum lmfao :lol:
> 
> Jem i think you should start a new journal but thing is i reckon it will just go same way as this one :whistling: So is there a point to it unless u... seperate the groups sooo say like this journal can be for me and *all the thick non important not dieting people *and other one can be for the masters of diet and ripped people to hang out :thumb: :lol: But all pics to be posted on ur profile :whistling: :tongue:
> 
> *These are the people I value * :thumb: * the people who were my friends from the very start - such as you K ! and these are the people who will get me through it I hope * :bounce: * so enough of that nonsense ok ? *
> 
> *I'm not so sure I wanna hang out in the other one - it sounds a bit vacuous in there * :whistling:
> 
> Sounds good eh take care and all looks well
> 
> Hang on a minute was i allowed to say that is it serious time :confused1: :lol:


*Dont start with that sh!te - business as usual K * :tongue: * xx*


----------



## rodrigo

keep it up jem loyal supporter roddas checkin in pet, gettin my water levels up just another matter to sort out as i am not drinkin enough H2O apparently,


----------



## leafman

Im not starting promise :tongue: But i do think you should start a new journal. Even if like i said on tels journal u state ur following instructions from paul, then its gonna cut a lot of needless things that would be said out. Dont mean u cant have a bit of banter and joke. This journal is long so a new one would be a shorter version just for your diet, and easyier for anyone to follow without catching up or feeling like needing to catch up on last million pages :laugh:

Could always come back to this one if u wanted. Ill still come on new diet journal and make needless coments about loving u at 2 in morning, i couldnt giv two fooks about what anyone thinks :lol:

Just me thoughts


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Young pups are enthusiastic, randy and a bit dim though :whistling:


Ain't that the fecking truth.... :rolleye:

:lol:

Now about this journal.... for what its worth I'd just keep this one. I don't honestly think people can keep up with 2 different ones and this one has kinda sentimental value.... its where it all started :thumbup1:

I've had the same one all through... never understood why ppl chop and change them tbh 

PS... Madame Le Posh Furry Paws is safely ensconced in her new abode :cool2:


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> keep it up jem loyal supporter roddas checkin in pet, gettin my water levels up just another matter to sort out as i am not drinkin enough H2O apparently,


cheers roddas

I dont drink enough either - think water is vastly over rated - I will be working on a vodka and cranberry protocol throughout this diet ....

[i wish]



leafman said:


> Im not starting promise :tongue: But i do think you should start a new journal. Even if like i said on tels journal u state ur following instructions from paul, then its gonna cut a lot of needless things that would be said out. Dont mean u cant have a bit of banter and joke. This journal is long so a new one would be a shorter version just for your diet, and easyier for anyone to follow without catching up or feeling like needing to catch up on last million pages :laugh:
> 
> Could always come back to this one if u wanted. Ill still come on new diet journal and make needless coments about loving u at 2 in morning, i couldnt giv two fooks about what anyone thinks :lol:
> 
> Just me thoughts


I'll just have to start getting stroppy and putting me foot firmly down then won't I ? [it will be a struggle for one such as I :whistling: but I'll cope:rolleyes:]

We'll see as zara says - I dont really understand why - and this one is quite sentimental ... maybe if they do decide to have prep journals in a seperate section then I will do a seperate one ...pfft



Zara-Leoni said:


> Ain't that the fecking truth.... :rolleye:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> *Oh but of course ..re dogs yes *
> 
> Now about this journal.... for what its worth I'd just keep this one. I don't honestly think people can keep up with 2 different ones and this one has kinda sentimental value.... its where it all started :thumbup1:
> 
> *I hear you on that *
> 
> I've had the same one all through... never understood why ppl chop and change them tbh
> 
> PS... Madame Le Posh Furry Paws is safely ensconced in her new abode :cool2:


*Pfft cat - bet she has already snuggled her way into your affections as well - furminator ordered is it ? * :whistling: * you're gonna need that Mary*


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> cheers roddas
> 
> I dont drink enough either - think water is vastly over rated - I will be working on a vodka and cranberry protocol throughout this diet ....
> 
> [i wish]


lmao.... vodka and diet coke.... no calories.... :thumb: (I'll keep telling Lee this till he gives in and allows it on a daily basis :lol:



Jem said:


> *Pfft cat - bet she has already snuggled her way into your affections as well - furminator ordered is it ? * :whistling: * you're gonna need that Mary*


Well I've known her since she was an ickle kitten so aye....

As reported in my journal, mates house is hair free and she has fabric sofas etc... and whenever I pick her up dnt get hair on my clothes etc... so fingers crossed it was just his moggy that was a hairy beast :thumbup1:

Failing that I'll just tell people am wearing angora.... :lol:


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> yeah give them a bone and they cannot focus on owt else


LOL!...not to sur about the young pups being a bit dim tho...maybe in ur neck of the words they r  , but this one sure isn't lol


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao.... vodka and diet coke.... no calories.... :thumb: (I'll keep telling Lee this till he gives in and allows it on a daily basis :lol:
> 
> Well I've known her since she was an ickle kitten so aye....
> 
> As reported in my journal, mates house is hair free and she has fabric sofas etc... and whenever I pick her up dnt get hair on my clothes etc... so fingers crossed it was just his moggy that was a hairy beast :thumbup1:
> 
> Failing that I'll just tell people am wearing angora.... :lol:


Must have been his awkward snotty cat alone then :whistling:

angora - that went out in the '80's zar 



XJPX said:


> LOL!...not to sur about the young pups being a bit dim tho...maybe in ur neck of the words they r  , but this one sure isn't lol


Look it fit my argument J :lol: :lol: dont go upsetting the applecart

I was fighting for young pups not against 'member :tongue:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> We'll see as zara says - I dont really understand why - and this one is quite sentimental ... maybe if they do decide to have prep journals in a seperate section then I will do a seperate one ...pfft
> 
> *Pfft cat - bet she has already snuggled her way into your affections as well - furminator ordered is it ? * :whistling: * you're gonna need that Mary*


I said all along keep this on, but got the feeling u wanted to start another and since ur female thought i would just giv the answer i thought u wanted :lol: Plus i thought u wanted to document the change from.... the old woman with 10 kids to toned up competitor lmfao 

Naa seriously do wtf u want coz u will anyways :lol:

now ill go read the rest ur makin me late for shoppin :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Must have been his awkward snotty cat alone then :whistling:
> 
> angora - that went out in the '80's zar


haha.... fecking horrid stuff it was an all used to get up my nose and make me sneeze


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> I said all along keep this on, but got the feeling u wanted to start another and since ur female thought i would just giv the answer i thought u wanted :lol: Plus i thought u wanted to document the change from.... the old woman with 10 kids to toned up competitor lmfao
> 
> Naa seriously do wtf u want coz u will anyways :lol:
> 
> now ill go read the rest ur makin me late for shoppin :whistling:


*You know me only too well K * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:

*Old woman with 10 kids - fecker - you need a fcuking slap mate*

:lol: *:lol:* :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> haha.... fecking horrid stuff it was an all used to get up my nose and make me sneeze


Itchy as well :laugh:


----------



## rodrigo

no this hits the mark jem its ben and jerrys cookie dough day tomorrow after the indian lamb jahl jahl, sorry for teasin hope you keep on track :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Not on prep yet roddas - cheat for me tomorrow so ner ner !

*Friday *

*
Shoulders *

Nice session - could feel much more strength and training partner was surprised as well so that was a result.

Have put weight on though - soon as I cut cardio it happens....and it's not down to cakes ...or chocolate..or chips - I wish it was !

Have come off depo provera [contraceptive] injection & had a period

[not had one for 4 yrs...so maybe down to this ?]

I have been eating clean with 1 cheat meal per week so it's not diet...MEH! prep diet soon ...

Just hoping that I'm not abnormal and my body does actually respond to it.

I have been to the docs for bloods done re thyroid as I have had probs in the past

[was overactive [given beta blockers] then flipped to underactive and due to the fluctuation and being an awkward sod they decided to treat it as an underactive thyroid and place me on thyroxine but refused that along with iodine treatment & poss operation on throat] ...hospital referred it back to the docs.

I went back for tests in April & it showed normal thyroid activity [ :confused1: ] so was tested on Tuesday and expecting the results on Monday [i expect them to be normal]. Obviously if I want to take T3s then I need the all clear on that front so just making sure everything is in place as it should be.

Whilst there the doc asked about diet etc as my weight is 6lbs or so different every time I visit ...& I always have the shakes. i spoke to her about the prep diet and [pmsl] she said she was doing some kidney tests as well to make sure bod was handling the protein ok - suppose it cannot do any harm ...


----------



## rodrigo

All the tests will give you peace of mind jem and concentrate your focus on this show you fookin BLOATER LOL


----------



## Críostóir

oooo Jem and I thought you were a natural


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> All the tests will give you peace of mind jem and concentrate your focus on this show you fookin BLOATER LOL


 :ban: @ bloater :cursing: :lol:



Callofthewild said:


> oooo Jem and I thought you were a natural


a natural what ?  and what are you referring to? T3's?

If someone has thyroid dysfunction and are placed on thyroxine for treatment does this make them an assisted bodybuilder ?


----------



## Críostóir

Im teasing - and in answer to your question NO


----------



## rodrigo

fook me bloater after xmas i was carryin more water than a camel, its back too prridge now tho keepin up with 2 animals racked out on test e LOL


----------



## Jem

yeah cheers lads ! :lol:

*Shoulders*

*Shoulder press machine*

Warm up no pin x 20 reps

10kg - 15

20kg - 13

30kg - 10

40kg - 6 [last 2 assisted] *PB*

dropped to 30kg for 6 reps, dropped to none for 6 reps

I have never gone above 20kg before - was sssoooo weak on this so this is a really surprising result for me :bounce:

*Arnold Press Style Machine*

10kg - 20 reps

20kg - 10 reps *PB*

*Reverse Pec Deck*

30kg - 20 reps

40kg - 15

50kg - 12 *PB*

a few weeks back some bloke came over and told me to lower the weight because he said the 30kg was too heavy for me, that I should stay light because the men only go heavy on this for the pump :lol: :lol: :lol:

...I remember it, because I thought he was a tosspot but clearly I have improved over the weeks & I dont think he would have said diddly to me had he seen me doing them tonight as it has improved significantly :tongue:

*Lateral Raises*

5kg dbells :lol: decided to go nice and light and high repping on the lat raises as I feel i get a better result like this ...not to mention the fact that my shoulders were fried by this point anyway 

5kg - 3 x 20 reps with smallest pause inbetween sets

[works nicely and burns]

Used same protocol on the bbell upright rows

3 x 20 with rest pause when needed

Actually hurting - now know how it feels to lose use of arms temporarily ...hurt to take a drink...

tried to do some calves but everything was cramping up - in agony with calf cramps during 1st set and then right butt cheek went into spasm to join it :lol: :lol: :lol:

did 2 sets of 12 on 170kg and decided to leave it

Hobbled to reception and had 2 scoops pro pep then left :beer:

First posing session at 10 tomorrow morning

Arms at 2pm

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Beklet

Depo is the work of the devil and glad you're off it - you're more likely to lose weight after coming off it than gain...could tell you some lovely stories about it but it has been shown to cause thinning of the bones after a few years use.....it made me proper fat lol - not heavier than I am now but all my fat went around my middle - given I'm naturally an hourglass shape, that's not a good place for it to go 

Do you not think that maybe your extra weight is muscle?


----------



## Críostóir

Jem I would like to advise you of other methods of long acting contraceptive choices, in your case of being on deppo previously I would have said something like Implanon may be an easier option for you.


----------



## Linny

Jem I put on weight when I came off depo after being on it for a number of years. My joints ached, I was depressed and very bloated for ages x


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Depo is the work of the devil and glad you're off it - you're more likely to lose weight after coming off it than gain...could tell you some lovely stories about it but it has been shown to cause thinning of the bones after a few years use.....it made me proper fat lol - not heavier than I am now but all my fat went around my middle - given I'm naturally an hourglass shape, that's not a good place for it to go
> 
> Do you not think that maybe your extra weight is muscle?


*Beks I was much less moody as soon as I came off the depo - wish I'd done it years ago but being in a long term relationship, I just didnt think about alternatives after I was refused sterilisation ...*

*It was having a chat with zar that made me realise - i had not even considered that it might be contradicting or at least not aiding gym efforts * :lol:

*I deffo put weight on with it but as I mentioned above re thyroid - they blamed it on this because they didnt want to admit it pmsl ...sneaky buggers are the medical world *

*Well some of it is yes certainly I have gained muscle since November ...however, I weighed myself on Monday and then again today ...6lbs heavier * :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: * and I have been good all week with diet ... FCUK the scales - hate the things pmsl *



Callofthewild said:


> Jem I would like to advise you of other methods of long acting contraceptive choices, in your case of being on deppo previously I would have said something like Implanon may be an easier option for you.


Thankyou Dr Wild  - not having implanon as I believe this is the stick they insert in your bicep... Which will be VERY visible when I am competing so a definite no go

Also do not want any more female hormones tar muchly :lol:

Either coil or sterilisation :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

yea they can put the implant in other places too! but your wanting drastic measures with coil and sterilisation................. Good Luck !!


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> Jem I put on weight when I came off depo after being on it for a number of years. My joints ached, I was depressed and very bloated for ages x


Feck :lol: :lol: :lol:

came off it in December, add 3 weeks for it to come out of system and that takes me to 2nd week of Jan - so makes sense  FAB !

Who'd be a woman eh ? :cool2:


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> Feck :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> came off it in December, add 3 weeks for it to come out of system and that takes me to 2nd week of Jan - so makes sense  FAB !
> 
> Who'd be a woman eh ? :cool2:


they told me it would take months to get out of my system. If you've already had a period your body is adjusting already back to normal. Try not to stress you'll be fine 

I'm coming back as a big fat hairy biker, blokes have more fun :laugh:


----------



## Jacko89

LOLOLOLOL! :lol: i dont read again for a week or so and come back to talk of contraception?

What are you like Jem? :tongue:

How's things?

x


----------



## TH0R

Whatever happened to the good old fashioned Knitting Needles and a bottle of Gin eh


----------



## Jem

Jacko89 said:


> LOLOLOLOL! :lol: i dont read again for a week or so and come back to talk of contraception?
> 
> What are you like Jem? :tongue:
> 
> How's things?
> 
> x


Alwight sweet'art  how ye doing Hal ?

Hey - it's all related to prep and trying to get rid of nasty female icky hormones :lol:

I just want my cardio back :crying:

it's depressing me honest to fackity fack :laugh:

Still, I am stronger than I have ever been and I really feel muscle soreness pwo so I am working harder too ...which will bring better results so best just listen to the boss and keep schtum about cardio sadness

Right must pop into your journal now and see what you're up to Mr x :thumb:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Whatever happened to the good old fashioned Knitting Needles and a bottle of Gin eh


Sorted 

Why didn't I think of that ....oh that's right because that was circa 1945 and I studied WWII such a long time ago that I had forgotten it - you however lived it so would therefore recall it that much more keenly than I :cool2: :lol: :cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *Shoulders*
> 
> *Shoulder press machine*
> 
> Warm up no pin x 20 reps
> 
> 10kg - 15
> 
> 20kg - 13
> 
> 30kg - 10
> 
> *
> 40kg - 6 [last 2 assisted] **PB*
> 
> dropped to 30kg for 6 reps, dropped to none for 6 reps
> 
> I have never gone above 20kg before - was sssoooo weak on this so this is a really surprising result for me :bounce:
> 
> *Arnold Press Style Machine*
> 
> 10kg - 20 reps
> 
> 20kg - 10 reps *PB*
> 
> *Reverse Pec Deck*
> 
> 30kg - 20 reps
> 
> 40kg - 15
> 
> 50kg - 12 *PB*
> 
> a few weeks back some bloke came over and told me to lower the weight because he said the 30kg was too heavy for me, that I should stay light because the men only go heavy on this for the pump :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...I remember it, because I thought he was a tosspot but clearly I have improved over the weeks & I dont think he would have said diddly to me had he seen me doing them tonight as it has improved significantly :tongue:
> 
> *Lateral Raises*
> 
> 5kg dbells :lol: decided to go nice and light and high repping on the lat raises as I feel i get a better result like this ...not to mention the fact that my shoulders were fried by this point anyway
> 
> 5kg - 3 x 20 reps with smallest pause inbetween sets
> 
> [works nicely and burns]
> 
> Used same protocol on the bbell upright rows
> 
> 3 x 20 with rest pause when needed
> 
> Actually hurting - now know how it feels to lose use of arms temporarily ...hurt to take a drink...
> 
> tried to do some calves but everything was cramping up - in agony with calf cramps during 1st set and then right butt cheek went into spasm to join it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> did 2 sets of 12 on 170kg and decided to leave it
> 
> Hobbled to reception and had 2 scoops pro pep then left :beer:
> 
> First posing session at 10 tomorrow morning
> 
> Arms at 2pm
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Well done missus!!!! :thumb: :thumb :



Beklet said:


> Do you not think that maybe your extra weight is muscle?


Exackerly :thumbup1:



Callofthewild said:


> Jem I would like to advise you of other methods of long acting contraceptive choices, in your case of being on deppo previously I would have said something like Implanon may be an easier option for you.


What....? more chemical hormones increasing her oestrogen and progesterone levels when she's trying to grow muscle and get lean.... ok then. Good plan. 

PS. It's spelled depo. Short for depo provera. Just saying like :thumbup1:



Callofthewild said:


> yea they can put the implant in other places too! *but your wanting drastic measures with coil *and sterilisation................. Good Luck !!


Are you having a fvcking laugh here mate? FFS.... What's drastic about the coil, pray tell me, in your educated opinion then?


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Sorted
> 
> Why didn't I think of that ....oh that's right because that was circa 1945 and I studied WWII such a long time ago that I had forgotten it - you however lived it so would therefore recall it that much more keenly than I :cool2: :lol: :cool2:


I am just a man, I can be broken you know:crying:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

tel3563 said:


> I am just a man, I can be broken you know:crying:


tut tut tel i'm shocked that "knitting needles" even entered your head, tact dear fellow isn't hard:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Well done missus!!!!
> 
> *Haha thanks - it felt good but hurts like a b*stard now - finally a decent weight ! *
> 
> What....? more chemical hormones increasing her oestrogen and progesterone levels when she's trying to grow muscle and get lean.... ok then. Good plan.
> 
> PS. It's spelled depo. Short for depo provera. Just saying like
> 
> Are you having a fvcking laugh here mate? FFS.... What's drastic about the coil, pray tell me, in your educated opinion then?


*FPMSL zar you do maka me giggle *  * just get off the fence and say what you mean - stop pussy footing about woman *

*But you're right the coil is not drastic *

*....actually nor is sterilisation when you think about the flip side i.e. BABIES * :ban: *:ban:* :ban:

*It took me 2 weeks practise to catch with my daughter so methinks I am fertile :laugh: soooo not p!ssing about here*

*....my friend is having IVF baby no.3 in May so if I ever feel an urge to be vomited upon, covered in baby faeces and have a screaming teether in my arms - I can just pop to hers * :lol:



tel3563 said:


> I am just a man, I can be broken you know:crying:


:lol:YAY did it work - this is and always has been my aim in life

To break as many men as possible :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

FLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLame me baby :beer:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> tut tut tel i'm shocked that "knitting needles" even entered your head, tact dear fellow isn't hard:whistling:


Yo shorty - how's tricks :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> FLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLame me baby :beer:


Dream on baby, its my attempt at crying my way into your knickers:lol: :lol:

I see now I will have to be more tactful:whistling:

Oh well, onwards and upwards

Did you watch the opera Love opera me:cool:


----------



## Jem

Far bigger have tried and failed :cool2:

You really must stop goading me into being horrid tel :lol:

Now I truly have no idea to what you refer ....what opera ?


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Far bigger have tried and failed :cool2:
> 
> You really must stop goading me into being horrid tel :lol:
> 
> Now I truly have no idea to what you refer ....what opera ?


I always bring out the best in women:lol:

From pop to opera, watching sings the beatles on beeb 2 now, class, different

artists singing Beatles songs, watching Nana Miskouri sing Jude now:thumb:


----------



## Jem

furry muff ....not me...you


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *FPMSL zar you do maka me giggle *  * just get off the fence and say what you mean - stop pussy footing about woman *


Oh ok if you say so.... But I shall blame you for any repercussions :lol:

Spades a spade. Why call it a shovel? :wink:



Jem said:


> *But you're right the coil is not drastic *
> 
> *....actually nor is sterilisation when you think about the flip side i.e. BABIES * :ban: *:ban:* :ban:


Especially not when you already have a couple... Different for me I have none and want to one day but fair to say that methinks you'd know what you want by now lol :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh ok if you say so.... But I shall blame you for any repercussions :lol:
> 
> Spades a spade. Why call it a shovel? :wink:
> 
> [*I]This should be everyone's theory in life *  *...although shovels are smaller than spades aren't they really ? *
> 
> *
> **so for most men - it should be t'other way round I think* :confused1: :lol:
> 
> Especially not when you already have a couple... Different for me I have none and want to one day but fair to say that methinks you'd know what you want by now lol :tongue:


Gooood no, when I meet someone else - I want there to be no confusion whatsofcukingever ....no maybe baby for me - Come in Jem - your breeding time is up ....resume normal activities :beer:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Zara-Leoni said:


> Spades a spade. Why call it a shovel


i know i wasn't out "spading" snow for the last few weeks:confused1:


----------



## Jem

Black as the ace of shovels ?

Knackered now !

Just had my first posing session and maaaan those heels are something else haha - 6 inches = a calf workout all on their own.

Was great though - need to practise on fluid transition between quarter turns and compulsories so that it looks natural

...and not looking like a gonk when I smile.

...and not actually relaxing when they say relax

...hated the lat spread and was told it is actually my best - pmsl it just doesnt feel natural to me

Back at 2 for arms session with training partner but I am aching already pffft


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Gooood no, when I meet someone else - I want there to be no confusion whatsofcukingever ....no maybe baby for me - *Come in Jem - your breeding time is up ....*resume normal activities :beer:


LMFAO.... Class!  :lol:



Jem said:


> Just had my first posing session and maaaan those heels are something else haha - 6 inches = a calf workout all on their own.
> 
> Was great though - need to practise on fluid transition between quarter turns and compulsories so that it looks natural
> 
> ...and not looking like a gonk when I smile.
> 
> ...and not actually relaxing when they say relax
> 
> ...hated the lat spread and was told it is actually my best - pmsl it just doesnt feel natural to me
> 
> Back at 2 for arms session with training partner but I am aching already pffft


Ha ha the heels take some mastering eh? If you're not used to them I'd start wearing them round the house now as its very apparent at shows who's comfortable and confident in them and who's not. :tongue:

I get annoyed when told to smile in progress pics or while practising posing.... its feels unnatural to me and if I feel like a spastic am more busy worrying about that than improving technique. So long as you smile on stage thats all that matters. Which actually pisses me off too because the men dont get a hard time or penalised for not smiling :cursing:

And a warning now to anyone who reads this... when my progress pics start going up, if anyone decides to be a smart @rse and comment on me not smiling.... or worse dares to TELL me to smile they're getting negged.

No smiley.

Anyhoo... rant over...

The transitions between the turns is definately a familiarity thing.... practise, practise, practise.... all the time. Wear the heels in the house, and every time you pass a mirror do a couple quarter turns, move between different poses etc... if you are standing waiting for the kettle to boil move between a few etc... It will start to feel more natural after a bit  :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Who are you getting to help you with posing Jem?

On another note 6in heels!!! Very nice although I'd look like mini-me at the side of ya haha


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Black as the ace of shovels ?
> 
> Knackered now !
> 
> Just had my first posing session and maaaan those heels are something else haha - 6 inches = a calf workout all on their own.
> 
> Was great though - need to practise on fluid transition between quarter turns and compulsories so that it looks natural
> 
> ...and not looking like a gonk when I smile.
> 
> ...and not actually relaxing when they say relax
> 
> ...hated the lat spread and was told it is actually my best - pmsl it just doesnt feel natural to me
> 
> Back at 2 for arms session with training partner but I am aching already pffft


Damn I missed the first posing session lol. Had to take my sister to Hardcore Heaven with her Legs. I'll be there next time.

Nicky said you worked your socks of Jem well done. Keep practicing and remember to SMILE... eh Zara. Smile. lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> Damn I missed the first posing session lol. Had to take my sister to Hardcore Heaven with her Legs. I'll be there next time.
> 
> Nicky said you worked your socks of Jem well done. Keep practicing and remember to SMILE... eh Zara. Smile. lol


Yeah yeah..... ON STAGE petey boy..... Aint doin' it in no progress photos  :001_tt2: :lol:


----------



## PRL

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah yeah..... ON STAGE petey boy..... Aint doin' it in no progress photos  :001_tt2: :lol:


But you have a wonderful smile. :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> But you have a wonderful smile. :thumb:


flattery....  :lol: :lol:

Serious though... I dont mind being reminded on stage... in fact it makes me giggle which in turn relaxes me... however it really grinds my gears when ppl look at a progress pic and TELL (who the fvck tells me what to do?? :cursing: :cursing me to smile.... When was the last time you saw a comment on a guys progress pic saying that?? You're documenting your *progress* and thats nowt to do wi' yer face. In fact I think I shall start blanking mine out from now on :thumbup1:

Sorry Pete.... you're not one of the offending parties so I'll shut up now and stop hijacking Jems journal  Just having a wee rant to masel' :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> *FPMSL zar you do maka me giggle *  * just get off the fence and say what you mean - stop pussy footing about woman *
> 
> *But you're right the coil is not drastic *
> 
> *....actually nor is sterilisation when you think about the flip side i.e. BABIES * :ban: *:ban:* :ban:
> 
> *It took me 2 weeks practise to catch with my daughter so methinks I am fertile :laugh: soooo not p!ssing about here*
> 
> *....my friend is having IVF baby no.3 in May so if I ever feel an urge to be vomited upon, covered in baby faeces and have a screaming teether in my arms - I can just pop to hers * :lol:
> 
> :lol:YAY did it work - this is and always has been my aim in life
> 
> To break as many men as possible :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> FLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLame me baby :beer:


Indeed - I chickened out of the whole coil thing because I'm a wuss and the doctor had big hands.....and a sh1tty bedside manner - at least I was put to sleep for the sterilisation :laugh:

No idea why they'd refuse you - both me and a mate have been spayed and neither of us have kids, often helps if you have a sympathetic doctor. (Mine wasn't - she said 'Well, I'll refer you, but they won't let you have it' - saw the consultant, he got me to sign the consent forms there and then and it was done within a month  )


----------



## ElfinTan

Is the Lat Spread a compulsarie in Figure?


----------



## Jem

Tan - I don't think so ...it doesn't mention it in the 5 compulsories for trained figure nor does it mention it in the toned rules below.

However, it's best to have it in the bag just in case - tar for bringing to my attention though I will investigate 

Last year, the girl I went to support was switched categories when she got there - so who knows what could happen :confused1:

NABBA "TONED" MISS FIGURE CRITERIA

The Total package of the "Toned" Miss Figure Class should display an athletic level of development presenting a balanced, symmetrical developed figure, considering the condition of the skin and the skin tone, with the ability to present confidence, poise and grace.

Judging criteria will be for a "Toned" Figure and not "physique" or "trained" Figure category - (Muscularity, vascular, muscular definition and/or diet leanness will not be considered acceptable). Competitors will be assessed as to the level of overall tone, achieved through athletic endeavours. The figure should have a round and firm appearance with small amount of body fat. Competitors cannot be excessively muscular and should be free from deep muscle separation and /or striations.

The Head Judge will make considerations as to whether or not to remove any competitor that displays a look that is "too hard". (Anyone that is considered too hard for the "Toned" figure, will be given the opportunity to enter the Figure 2/Figure 1 height class categories.

The Competition Presentation will consist of the following:

Quarter Turns - The general presentation during the quarter turns will consist of competitors presenting themselves with poise, self-confidence and posture. Although they will be in a semi tense stance the judges are looking for a "total package" and competitors are warned against adopting any stance that tries to emulate too much muscularity.

Followed by - Any 1 favourite pose at front, left side, back and finally right side.

Each competitor will then be required to do an individual posing routine (90 seconds duration).


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ha ha the heels take some mastering eh? If you're not used to them I'd start wearing them round the house now as its very apparent at shows who's comfortable and confident in them and who's not.
> 
> *I have been - takes me about 2 minutes to sit down on the toilet from that height - it's like an ATG squat * :lol:
> 
> I get annoyed when told to smile in progress pics or while practising posing.... its feels unnatural to me and if I feel like a spastic am more busy worrying about that than improving technique. So long as you smile on stage thats all that matters. Which actually pisses me off too because the men dont get a hard time or penalised for not smiling
> 
> *or walking in heels or have to worry about bikini slippage from all angles or having french manicures on fingernails and toenails or about what bling to wear or hair extensions......MEH * :confused1:
> 
> And a warning now to anyone who reads this... when my progress pics start going up, if anyone decides to be a smart @rse and comment on me not smiling.... or worse dares to TELL me to smile they're getting negged.
> 
> No smiley.
> 
> Anyhoo... rant over...
> 
> *you know what you're gonna get now dont you ....*   *if I rep you saying smile - you cannot possibly neg me in response *
> 
> The transitions between the turns is definately a familiarity thing.... practise, practise, practise.... all the time. Wear the heels in the house, and every time you pass a mirror do a couple quarter turns, move between different poses etc... if you are standing waiting for the kettle to boil move between a few etc... It will start to feel more natural after a bit  :thumbup1:


*aye that's the plan *

:confused1: * kids dont take any notice now ....used to seeing mom wander round in a bikini and skyscraper heels whilst pulling strange poses *  :whistling: 

*They do however now check to see if I am decent before inviting a friend in * :lol:



RACK said:


> Who are you getting to help you with posing Jem?
> 
> On another note 6in heels!!! Very nice although I'd look like mini-me at the side of ya haha


*Nicky - PRL's bessie mate is helping me - she competes and has done so for years so knows her stuff ...and has a wicked back - wowsers * :thumb:

*Most bbing men would though *  * bunch of short ass b*stards * :lol:



PRL said:


> Damn I missed the first posing session lol.
> 
> *Haha Bob asked if you were coming along actually *
> 
> Had to take my sister to Hardcore Heaven with her Legs. I'll be there next time.
> 
> *Wondered why she wasn't there - thought she was having the lie in she said she wanted - I did try to coax her into it *
> 
> *Yes, we need to have you there :laugh:*
> 
> *I saw her doing calves on Friday ....what was she doing on legs ? *
> 
> Nicky said you worked your socks of Jem well done. Keep practicing and remember to SMILE... eh Zara. Smile. lol


*Ah bless her - she's lovely, she paid to come in the muppet *  * I had already sorted it with Bob but I didnt realise what she was doing ... *

*See you soon then Pete, text if you are popping along for a random sesh*


----------



## Jem

:tongue:No lat spread - in fact toned figure seem to get out of quite a lot - tis a good job being as I have NO lats to speak of pmsl

*Saturday pm *

*
Arms *

*Triceps *

Straight bar ohead pulldowns

Now I am confused as to what the plates measure as I was lifting heavier today and it makes me doubt they are 10kg plates ...maybe they are 5 or 7.5?

So, if 5 this means I did:

15kg x 20

20kg x 20

25kg x 15 *PB - jolly good show, not sure where all this strength is coming from though * :confused1:

*V Bar overhead cable pulls [horrid] *

Hated these last week as did them for the first time and they hurt like a b*stard even with no weight ...

You reach back and then pull up the back of the neck to over the head

Pin out :cursing:

3 sets of 10 superset with *machine dips* - 30kg only - 2 sets of 15

*Close grip bench *

Fried triceps were not looking forward to this....

20kg - 2 sets of 10; 8

*Biceps *

*BBell Preacher curls *

10kg - 2 x 15; 13

superset with *hammer curls* - 7,5kg dbells

*Cable straight bar curls on preacher bench *

Love these !

15kg x 20

20kg x 12

25kg x 11

erm bit of forearm pump going on at this point which was a tad painful :confused1: not had that before and could not mention it to him because he would have told me to shut it 

*
Poser Curls - high cable curls *

no weight

3 x 10-12

Nice session

In fact, a nice strong week all in all

not sure why or how i.e. What differences I made ? but I'm not complaining

today my triceps and forearms are on fire, crease of arm aches too

Rear delts and lats killing from the posing as do my calves

I am hobbling like an old woman ...

Gym at 4 :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Good workout marydoll!!!! :thumbup1: No photo's? :tongue: :lol:

Extra strength maybe helped by cheat meal? I feel more energetic today after mine tbh:thumbup1:

How come u back at the gym at 4?


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good workout marydoll!!!! :thumbup1: No photo's? :tongue: :lol:
> 
> Extra strength maybe helped by cheat meal? I feel more energetic today after mine tbh:thumbup1:
> 
> How come u back at the gym at 4?


That was yesterday zar  have not been yet today !

so cheat meal [2 bags of grapes :lol: ] does not come into it yet ....

I ache so much

god knows how I will get on :confused1:

No photos yet no fpmsl ....I am yet to find the camera ...but boy when I do you are gonna know about it :lol: :lol: :lol:

*Cheat Meal*

2 millionaire shortbread dessert pots

2 bags of grapes

1 pack of mikado biscuit sticks

Felt sick.... :bounce: not very healthy this stuff

For some reason when it comes to cheat meals I only crave fruit :confused1:

Last week I had Hartleys sugar free jelly with pineapple chunks

this week i had grapes ...... strange

On a water drinking mission today as want flat stomach back and it feels bloated at the moment


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LMAO ok I'll try keep up haha :lol:

Actually fruit is nice I think savouries and fruit are prob easier to eat on a cheat. I could eat grapes all day but the chocolate stuff gets sickly very quick. TBH I actually dont even like chocolate normally, I only crave it when I am dieting 

One grape-fuelled workout coming up then.... :thumb:

About to get on the treadmill avec remote control and watch music channels while I hamster away for a while.

Might take a pic and make a thread for those interested..... :thumbup1:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO ok I'll try keep up haha :lol:
> 
> Actually fruit is nice I think savouries and fruit are prob easier to eat on a cheat. I could eat grapes all day but the chocolate stuff gets sickly very quick. TBH I actually dont even like chocolate normally, I only crave it when I am dieting
> 
> One grape-fuelled workout coming up then.... :thumb:
> 
> About to get on the treadmill avec remote control and watch music channels while I hamster away for a while.
> 
> Might take a pic and make a thread for those interested..... :thumbup1:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


yeah I went to sainsbury's but I get all smug when shopping looking at fat people buying pastries ....so I lose a sat fat appetite very quickly :lol: :lol: :lol: I did the best I could ...will really try to have some savoury next week with fruit

Yes pics or it didnt happen - simples :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I actually have a bit of an issue buy cheat food.... I kinda skulk around hoping nobody sees me..... :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I actually have a bit of an issue buy cheat food.... I kinda skulk around hoping nobody sees me..... :lol:


that's exactly what I mean  

Everytime I shop I am smug in the knowledge that everything is super healthy fpmsl

except if I buy kids things

We aren't normal you know :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> We aren't normal you know :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sssshhhhh.... don't tell anyone..... I don't think they've noticed...... h34r: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Sssshhhhh.... don't tell anyone..... I don't think they've noticed...... h34r: :whistling:


You think :cool2: :lol: :lol: :lol:

in case you hadnt noticed - we did accidentally invite a certain someone onto our MSN chat the other night


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> You think :cool2: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> in case you hadnt noticed - we did accidentally invite a certain someone onto our MSN chat the other night


Ha ha true...

Oh well.... thats another Junior violated, least it wasn't my fault this time.......... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Sure he'll be fine in a few years.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Last year, the girl I went to support was switched categories when she got there - so who knows what could happen :confused1:


this should happen at all NABBA shows and certainly does happen at the Final, the rules are clear about what criteria there is for both Trained and Toned unfortunatly not all judges know the rules or they did not last year.....as there where girls in the toned that should of been in the trained and vice versa.....


----------



## XJPX

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ha ha true...
> 
> Oh well.... thats another Junior violated, least it wasn't my fault this time.......... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Sure he'll be fine in a few years.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha am sur he will be fine too.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pscarb said:


> this should happen at all NABBA shows and certainly does happen at the Final, the rules are clear about what criteria there is for both Trained and Toned unfortunatly not all judges know the rules or they did not last year.....as there where girls in the toned that should of been in the trained and vice versa.....


Particularly in Scotland.... but I best not open that can of worms again as it tends to make me very unpopular..... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> haha am sur he will be fine too.....


Note to self: Must try harder :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> this should happen at all NABBA shows and certainly does happen at the Final, the rules are clear about what criteria there is for both Trained and Toned unfortunatly not all judges know the rules or they did not last year.....as there where girls in the toned that should of been in the trained and vice versa.....


Oh tis unfortunate that the judges are not following the rules 

So what is the main distinction between Toned and Trained Nabba because I cannot find much in the rules :confused1:

Why are there 2 categories ?

Why not just Fitness [encompassing Toned & Trained] & then Physique for example?

So there is every chance I could get swapped categories on the day Paul ?


----------



## 3752

i actually think it is a good idea by NABBA to run the toned class as it can be seen as a novice type class for women entering the sport.....

the main differences are that in the Toned class you are supposed to not have any quad separation, Vascularity or cross striations.....

i would not say that judges are not following the rules i would say that the interpretation of the rules is wide......

to be honest Jem non of my girls would ever be swapped class as there is (in my opinion) a massive difference between the 2 classes and the prep would be different for each.....


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> Oh tis unfortunate that the judges are not following the rules
> 
> So what is the main distinction between Toned and Trained Nabba because I cannot find much in the rules :confused1:
> 
> Why are there 2 categories ?
> 
> Why not just Fitness [encompassing Toned & Trained] & then Physique for example?
> 
> So there is every chance I could get swapped categories on the day Paul ?


*NABBA "TONED" MISS FIGURE CRITERIA*

The Total package of the "Toned" Miss Figure Class should display an athletic level of development presenting a balanced, symmetrical developed figure, considering the condition of the skin and the skin tone, with the ability to present confidence, poise and grace.

*NABBA TRAINED FIGURE CRITERIA*

The agreed NABBA criteria requirements for the Miss Trained Figure judging are as follows:

The emphasis must be on feminine shape and proportion, while retaining a "trained look" and low body fat levels, but not carrying development or definition to an extreme that could be classed as unfeminine.


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> i actually think it is a good idea by NABBA to run the toned class as it can be seen as a novice type class for women entering the sport.....
> 
> the main differences are that in the Toned class you are supposed to not have any quad separation, Vascularity or cross striations.....
> 
> i would not say that judges are not following the rules i would say that the interpretation of the rules is wide......
> 
> to be honest Jem non of my girls would ever be swapped class as there is (in my opinion) a massive difference between the 2 classes and the prep would be different for each.....





Linny said:


> *NABBA "TONED" MISS FIGURE CRITERIA*
> 
> The Total package of the "Toned" Miss Figure Class should display an athletic level of development presenting a balanced, symmetrical developed figure, considering the condition of the skin and the skin tone, with the ability to present confidence, poise and grace.
> 
> *NABBA TRAINED FIGURE CRITERIA*
> 
> The agreed NABBA criteria requirements for the Miss Trained Figure judging are as follows:
> 
> The emphasis must be on feminine shape and proportion, while retaining a "trained look" and low body fat levels, but not carrying development or definition to an extreme that could be classed as unfeminine.


Hmm it's interesting isn't it ?

The rules are open to interpretation on trained certainly



> *not carrying development or definition to an extreme that could be classed as unfeminine*


Who is to say what is 'unfeminine' if this is indeed a word, which I am not convinced of :laugh:

So basically when I am having the p!ss taken out of me for doing toned, [eg forget the diet, just sort your hair extensions out] - it is because it is seen as the soft option [literally] - a bikini class?

Are visible abs seen as too much definition ?


----------



## Linny

Check out these links Jem.

1st one is toned

http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2009/britain/Miss%20Figure%20-%20Toned/album/index.html

2nd trained class 2

http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2009/britain/Miss%20Figure%20Trained%20-%20Class%202/album/index.html

3rd trained class 1

http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2009/britain/Miss%20Figure%20Trained%20-%20Class%201/album/index.html

x


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem,

Toned IMO is *not* the soft option, dont worry what other people think or say. It takes alot of blady hard work to get on that stage whatever class you go into, so ignore the "soft option" remaks hun.

The links that Linny posted, those girls have fab physiques in both classes...its very hard to distinquish on a few whether they should be in toned or trained as they look very simular. Just keep working hard ignore the stupid comments


----------



## Jem

hah Linny this weeks mission was to search youtube for comparisons

thanks hun - shortcuts I like!

Hear you are biting the bullet and competing too ?

Congrats on taking the plunge x

Cheers Tara - I know, people like to say it to get a rise out of me


----------



## Linny

Pscarb said:


> i actually think it is a good idea by NABBA to run the toned class as it can be seen as a novice type class for women entering the sport.....
> 
> *the main differences are that in the Toned class you are supposed to not have any quad separation, Vascularity or cross striations.....*
> 
> i would not say that judges are not following the rules i would say that the interpretation of the rules is wide......
> 
> to be honest Jem non of my girls would ever be swapped class as there is (in my opinion) a massive difference between the 2 classes and the prep would be different for each.....





Jem said:


> Hmm it's interesting isn't it ?
> 
> So basically when I am having the p!ss taken out of me for doing toned, [eg forget the diet, just sort your hair extensions out] - it is because it is seen as the soft option [literally] - a bikini class?
> 
> Are visible abs seen as too much definition ?


Jem read what Paul has put. Toned is far from the soft option, and anyone who thinks this is seriously deluded imo xx


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> hah Linny this weeks mission was to search youtube for comparisons
> 
> thanks hun - shortcuts I like!
> 
> Hear you are biting the bullet and competing too ?
> 
> Congrats on taking the plunge x
> 
> Cheers Tara - I know, people like to say it to get a rise out of me


Yes Jem I'm taking the plunge, if I leave it any longer I'll have to take my zimmer frame on with me :laugh:

The only person you have to listen to is Paul, fck everyone else's opinion as they do not count.

Big hugs & breathe  xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> hah Linny this weeks mission was to search youtube for comparisons
> 
> thanks hun - shortcuts I like!
> 
> Hear you are biting the bullet and competing too ?
> 
> Congrats on taking the plunge x
> 
> *Good luck Linny with your prep and comp hun * :thumb:
> 
> Cheers Tara - I know, people like to say it to get a rise out of me


*Dont rise to it hun, just nod, move on and they will see when your sorted and on that stage it was not a soft option *


----------



## Jem

yep cheers girls - just chucking thoughts about - it's amazing what plays on my little mind when I am supposed to be sorting urgent HR documents out for an imminent bid deadline :tongue:

Having looked at trained in more detail - I am quite happy doing toned tar muchly .... boobies & backs for the win hahaha...


----------



## Bettyboo

Bless, im meant to be preparing my HRF paper work for exam tomorrow grr, will do it after gym later. Another exam tomorrow, one thursday Grr then two next week happy days


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pscarb said:


> i actually think it is a good idea by NABBA to run the toned class as it can be seen as a novice type class for women entering the sport.....
> 
> *the main differences are that in the Toned class you are supposed to not have any quad separation, Vascularity or cross striations.....*
> 
> i would not say that judges are not following the rules i would say that the interpretation of the rules is wide......
> 
> to be honest Jem non of my girls would ever be swapped class as there is (in my opinion) a massive difference between the 2 classes and the prep would be different for each.....


The thing is though that the bold bit is NOT open to interpretation.... you either have those things or you dont.

Yet judges continue to mark girls WITH them over girls who do not have them.... Particularly so in Scotland. Caused a right fuss last year after the shows tbh and ppl were not happy.... the NABBA chairman even gve the 4th place girl a brits invite a week after the show because of it.

This is quoted from NABBA website:

*NABBA "TONED" MISS FIGURE CRITERIA*

The Total package of the "Toned" Miss Figure Class should display an athletic level of development presenting a balanced, symmetrical developed figure, considering the condition of the skin and the skin tone, with the ability to present confidence, poise and grace.

Judging criteria will be for a "Toned" Figure and not "physique" or "trained" Figure category - *(Muscularity, vascular, muscular definition and/or diet leanness will not be considered acceptable).* Competitors will be assessed as to the level of overall tone, achieved through athletic endeavours. The figure should have a round and firm appearance with small amount of body fat.* Competitors cannot be excessively muscular and should be free from deep muscle separation and /or striations.*

The Head Judge will make considerations as to whether or not to remove any competitor that displays a look that is "too hard". (Anyone that is considered too hard for the "Toned" figure, will be given the opportunity to enter the Figure 2/Figure 1 height class categories.


----------



## Jem

let's see what happens this year then 

bit upset that I wont have seperation in the quads though ... what if it happens by accident


----------



## TH0R

I think there should be a sexual awareness/physical type test of the Miss Categories,

Of course I'd put my self forward as a tester here, I'm that kind of selfless guy

**Removed by request**

What yer think:whistling:

Of course I would also be available to all competitors for pre contest practise

at a small charge


----------



## rodrigo

not to fussy then tel


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> I think there should be a sexual awareness/physical type test of the Miss Categories,
> 
> Of course I'd put my self forward as a tester here, I'm that kind of selfless guy
> 
> **Removed by request**
> 
> What yer think:whistling:
> 
> Of course I would also be available to all competitors for pre contest practise
> 
> at a small charge


 :blink:  :blink: I think you need to lower the dose tel


----------



## Zara-Leoni

SO.........................

Moving swiftly on ffs.

What you training today Jem?

Chest & Bi's for moi.... done me cardio.... dreaded blisters starting urgh. Will toughen up soon enough tho :thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY

best of luck with all this jem enjoy the journey  il be watching


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> let's see what happens this year then
> 
> bit upset that I wont have seperation in the quads though ... what if it happens by accident


not going to happen.....



tel3563 said:


> I think there should be a sexual awareness/physical type test of the Miss Categories,
> 
> Of course I'd put my self forward as a tester here, I'm that kind of selfless guy
> 
> **Removed by request**
> 
> What yer think:whistling:
> 
> Of course I would also be available to all competitors for pre contest practise
> 
> at a small charge


Tel lets try and keep the smutty stuff like this out of a journal mate, so what is your opinion of the differences between the two classes currently being judged in NABBA?


----------



## XJPX

tel3563 said:


> I think there should be a sexual awareness/physical type test of the Miss Categories,
> 
> Of course I'd put my self forward as a tester here, I'm that kind of selfless guy
> 
> **Removed by request**
> 
> What yer think:whistling:
> 
> Of course I would also be available to all competitors for pre contest practise
> 
> at a small charge


LOL LOL, how much test r u on at moment?? r u mistaking cialis for ur multivits aswell?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

XJPX said:


> LOL LOL, how much test r u on at moment?? r u mistaking cialis for ur multivits aswell?


Do test and cialis destroy you're brain cells and ability to recognise inappropriate and unacceptable behaviour then?

Every days a school day.... :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Jem, it takes a lot more hard work and bottle than most people are willing to give. Toned or trained both are going to take lots of work.


----------



## Jem

FATBOY said:


> best of luck with all this jem enjoy the journey  il be watching


Cheers Fattie :lol:  I will see you there - scary stuff !



XJPX said:


> LOL LOL, how much test r u on at moment?? r u mistaking cialis for ur multivits aswell?


 :thumb: nice ! :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Do test and cialis destroy you're brain cells and ability to recognise inappropriate and unacceptable behaviour then?
> 
> Every days a school day.... :thumbup1:


You're pussyfooting around again - told ya about that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Jem, it takes a lot more hard work and bottle than most people are willing to give. Toned or trained both are going to take lots of work.


Yep I know this :confused1: frightening me  - some people think you just get up there as is, stick some bling on and suck it in :lol: :lol: :lol: If only eh ...


----------



## TH0R

Keep the smut out:lol:

Are you gonna have a clear up then:whistling:

Cmon guys, it was a joke ffs

I'll refrain from coming in the serious journal from now on:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Yep I know this :confused1: frightening me  - some people think you just get up there as is, stick some bling on and suck it in :lol: :lol: :lol: If only eh ...


Hey!

I have a slow metabolism.... erm... erm... I was busy and I didn't have time to diet! :cursing: Besides.... those cupcakes were organic so they're healthy...... right...? :confused1:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

tel3563 said:


> Keep the smut out:lol:
> 
> Are you gonna have a clear up then:whistling:
> 
> Cmon guys, it was a joke ffs
> 
> I'll refrain from coming in the serious journal from now on:thumbup1:


Heres the definition ppl.....

"Rude" is when you throw your knickers at the wall.

"Crude" is when they stick.

Glad we cleared that up 

As you were ppl..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Interval training for me...argh! Oh and abs.....


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hey!
> 
> I have a slow metabolism.... erm... erm... I was busy and I didn't have time to diet! :cursing: Besides.... those cupcakes were organic so they're healthy...... right...? :confused1:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:





Zara-Leoni said:


> Heres the definition ppl.....
> 
> "Rude" is when you throw your knickers at the wall.
> 
> "Crude" is when they stick.
> 
> Glad we cleared that up
> 
> As you were ppl..... :thumbup1:


FPMSL you're on form today - gimme some of what you're having :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Interval training for me...argh! Oh and abs.....


NICE Beks sounds like fun - wish I could do some interval training ! really !

I have been and done me leggies

Was trying to have the day off today as I am aching all over and think over trained but I now have to go to Newbury on a bid management course for work - tried to skive it but have been collared good and proper on this one :lol: :lol: :lol:

So just sorted my protein supplies out - and will spend all night trying to find clothes etc ffs :cursing:

Hotel does not have a gym ... or pool - I did not book it I hasten to add :cool2: ....gutted

2 days off should do me good - away from the gym and people and with the real world 

*meant to say earlier on *

*Thyroid Results: *

TSH - 1.30

T4 - 12.1

T3 - nothing reported for some reason

But it was the dim secretary reading them over the phone

So this is good - my TSH is usually at the high end of the range I think if that makes sense so this is a great result

*Kidney thingy she did pmsl *

Fine

*Iron*

Fine

All cool on the doc front !


----------



## leafman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Heres the definition ppl.....
> 
> "Rude" is when you throw your knickers at the wall.
> 
> "Crude" is when they stick.
> 
> Glad we cleared that up
> 
> As you were ppl..... :thumbup1:


 :lol: nice 

Grrr and i missed the smut  Well hope all is well hun cant really coment on toned and trained figure thing, but would defo agree that no matter what u do it will take hard work to get there :thumbup1: I think your more than capable tho. Hope it goes well


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> FPMSL you're on form today - gimme some of what you're having :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Diet does strange things to me :whistling:

:lol: :lol:

Good show on the thyroid wotsits... means nada to me but you said it was normal so :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> :lol: nice
> 
> Grrr and i missed the smut  Well hope all is well hun cant really coment on toned and trained figure thing, but would defo agree that no matter what u do it will take hard work to get there :thumbup1: I think your more than capable tho. Hope it goes well


Thanks K ! Hope you are well chicky - heard something about toothache ? get to the fecking dental hospital - remember how i hounded you last time .....  Teeth are very important Kevin - first thing I look at with people - says a lot about the type of person you are IMO :whistling:

As do shoes 

Right pm coming now ... I have something to say !

*Monday *

*Legs *

Went lighter than usual as was not planning on going gym, dont really want knackered legs whenst trying to act the professional at work :cool2: Grunting and groaning like an old woman when delivering ppt presentations does not really make a good impression 

*Hams*

*Lying Leg curls *

40kg - 20

50kg - 15

60kg - 10; 8

*Seated Leg Curls *

35kg - 20

50kg - 2 x 10

*Walking Lunges with 15lb dbells *

7 lengths of balcony [about 8 strides = 1 length]

*Leg Extensions superset with Sissy squats *

40kg x 12

10 squats

40kg x 10

2 x 10 squats

40kg x 8

*Leg Press *

80kg - 3 x 10

Spin Bike x 30 mins

Some Ab crunch thing - 3/4 stack - 3 x 12


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Diet does strange things to me :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good show on the thyroid wotsits... means nada to me but you said it was normal so :thumbup1:


Haha :whistling: Dread to think what it's going to do to me then ...

Yep it's not fab, means metabolism is sluggish so free to take T3's


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Haha :whistling: Dread to think what it's going to do to me then ...
> 
> Yep it's not fab, means metabolism is sluggish so free to take T3's


Ahhhh ok.... not so fab then.

completely unrelated to anything but watching CBB and that lady sovereign is a chav skank.... just had to get that out pmsl :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ahhhh ok.... not so fab then.
> 
> completely unrelated to anything but watching CBB and that lady sovereign is a chav skank.... just had to get that out pmsl :tongue:


Haha not seen any of it 

I've got feckin packing to do ....cannot be assed to move hmmph


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Thanks K ! Hope you are well chicky - heard something about toothache ? get to the fecking dental hospital - remember how i hounded you last time .....  Teeth are very important Kevin - first thing I look at with people - says a lot about the type of person you are IMO :whistling:
> 
> As do shoes
> 
> Right pm coming now ... I have something to say !
> 
> *Monday *
> 
> *Legs *
> 
> Went lighter than usual as was not planning on going gym, dont really want knackered legs whenst trying to act the professional at work :cool2: Grunting and groaning like an old woman when delivering ppt presentations does not really make a good impression
> 
> *Hams*
> 
> *Lying Leg curls *
> 
> 40kg - 20
> 
> 50kg - 15
> 
> 60kg - 10; 8
> 
> *Seated Leg Curls *
> 
> 35kg - 20
> 
> 50kg - 2 x 10
> 
> *Walking Lunges with 15lb dbells *
> 
> 7 lengths of balcony [about 8 strides = 1 length]
> 
> *Leg Extensions superset with Sissy squats *
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 10 squats
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 2 x 10 squats
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> *Leg Press *
> 
> 80kg - 3 x 10
> 
> Spin Bike x 30 mins
> 
> Some Ab crunch thing - 3/4 stack - 3 x 12


You go on and on and on like me mother about toothache :lol: Naa seriously hurting lots at min, yea really killing me gonna try sort somat out tomoz coz i cant eat nothing either wich is no good at all. My teeth are ok tbh problem i have at min is with a back one on bottom left side its got a big hole in it grrrr. Nice work out aswell :thumbup1: Oh and impressed with your laying leg curls, im sooooo sh1te at them its unreal :laugh:


----------



## defdaz

Loving the leg ext / sissy squat supersetting Dimples! And hams before quads too, top top top. Have you started being bossed about, er I mean assisted by Paul yet?


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> You go on and on and on like me mother about toothache :lol: Naa seriously hurting lots at min, yea really killing me gonna try sort somat out tomoz coz i cant eat nothing either wich is no good at all. My teeth are ok tbh problem i have at min is with a back one on bottom left side its got a big hole in it grrrr. Nice work out aswell :thumbup1: Oh and impressed with your laying leg curls, im sooooo sh1te at them its unreal :laugh:


*someone has to ! thanks K - get back in a gym then mate * 



defdaz said:


> Loving the leg ext / sissy squat supersetting Dimples! And hams before quads too, top top top. Have you started being bossed about, er I mean assisted by Paul yet?


haha hey you !

yep love the hams before quads now - definitely strong on them that way

not until 31st .... :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni




----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


>


YOU KNOW DAT :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Ouch you are hurting my stomach you muppet :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:

That is one b!tching cat - how ugly is it ....fpmsl


----------



## XJPX

Awesome leg session...like tht a lot!! Spec sissy squating...bcos of this leg session I definately like u even more now  xxx


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> Awesome leg session...like tht a lot!! Spec sissy squating...bcos of this leg session I definately like u even more now  xxx


Awww  gotta love the sissy squats :whistling: let me tell you - it is seriously under used ! you will have me blushing J xxx ...well perhaps not ...


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> *Monday *
> 
> *Legs *
> 
> *Hams*
> 
> *Lying Leg curls *
> 
> 40kg - 20
> 
> 50kg - 15
> 
> 60kg - 10; 8
> 
> *Seated Leg Curls *
> 
> 35kg - 20
> 
> 50kg - 2 x 10
> 
> *Walking Lunges with 15lb dbells *
> 
> 7 lengths of balcony [about 8 strides = 1 length]
> 
> *Leg Extensions superset with Sissy squats *
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 10 squats
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 2 x 10 squats
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> *Leg Press *
> 
> 80kg - 3 x 10
> 
> Spin Bike x 30 mins
> 
> Some Ab crunch thing - 3/4 stack - 3 x 12


Hey Missy - pretty much bang on same as my leg day  Apart from the sissy squats...how do you do them??

I also have SLDLs and trying to do SLDLs in a room full of chaps is kinda difficult...try and find a corner and hide in it!!


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> *Thyroid Results: *
> 
> TSH - 1.30
> 
> T4 - 12.1
> 
> T3 - nothing reported for some reason
> 
> But it was the dim secretary reading them over the phone
> 
> So this is good - my TSH is usually at the high end of the range I think if that makes sense so this is a great result
> 
> *Kidney thingy she did pmsl *
> 
> Fine
> 
> *Iron*
> 
> Fine
> 
> All cool on the doc front !


the Normal range for TSH is .33 - 4.5 the higher the number the lower the thyroid output.....many say that above 1.5 is slowing down so from these results your thyroid is good....which means we can (if we choose to) use T3 later in the diet to kick things up....


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Pscarb said:


> the Normal range for TSH is .33 - 4.5 the higher the number the lower the thyroid output.....many say that above 1.5 is slowing down so from these results your thyroid is good....which means we can (if we choose to) use T3 later in the diet to kick things up....


Jem can i borrow Paul after he's made you a winner:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Right I am back after being consumed by work for 2 days solid !

No gym

No appetite

Relaxed on the food being as I was with a load of worky type people and did not feel the need to go touting tupperware and protein shakes about - decided to remain normal and mainstream so buffet lunches in the office, quality st and restaurant meals were the theme....while I still can.

Cannot wait to get to the gym tomorrow !

Kate get on and do them - my gym is full of blokes - feck it - their problem if they choose to perv rather than train .... I love them for hitting the hams, mine are so tight that my range of movement is limited, but I do them on a box & do not feel the need to go heavy ever ...love the sissy squats as well - hit the quads nicely & make you grunt like a good'un !


----------



## Jem

Oh and I er did cardio only at gym tonight - lots of it ....BAN !


----------



## RACK

I've never understood the perving thing. Don't get me wrong I LOVE the female form (and this is coming from someone who never uses the "L" word) but there's a big difference between having a quick look and making someone feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I've never understood the perving thing. Don't get me wrong I LOVE the female form (and this is coming from someone who never uses the "L" word) but there's a big difference between having a quick look and making someone feel uncomfortable.


Alright Carb Monster 

Guarantee you are gonna start using that word soon

I love pizza

I love chips

I love a carvery

I love cheesecake

........

:tongue:


----------



## RACK

Please don't make me use the "L" word haha!! It scares me more than spiders!

Paul's already said I'm going to suffer next week. I reckon he's gonna punish me for my blowout!


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Please don't make me use the "L" word haha!! It scares me more than spiders!
> 
> Paul's already said I'm going to suffer next week. I reckon he's gonna punish me for my blowout!


YOU HAVE ISSUES  I suspect major carb vanquishing diet lurking in the wings for you oink  serves you right :lol: :lol: :lol: you're not supposed to tell Paul everything you know fool.... :confused1: :lol:

Right...speaking of piggies [ :tongue: ] and blow outs

...tis my last weekend and I am going to a work function tonight at Jamhouse in Bham, staying at the Holiday Inn.

Tomorrow I am taking a trip on the motorway to visit a little friend where more alcohol and another hotel beckons :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: [ahem providing I recover sufficiently from Friday to drive ....]

Today therefore I have to fit in the gym at 4:30, getting to the tattoo parlour for my first ever tattoo, a conference call at 12:30, a work call re bid submission sometime this afternoon & shopping for clothes etc for said indulgences .....

I have to be sat down for a meal at 8:15 [they told me this time, which makes me think it's an hour later ...because they know me too well] ...

Too much to do :confused1:


----------



## Kate1976

Sounds a bit like my weekend but without the hotels .....booooo!

Oh 1st tattoo...me too! Where/what you having?

I'm going for the ribs 

Have fun missus....like you say carb depravation will soon be upon us !


----------



## mick_the_brick

Now then Jem 

What Tattoo you getting??

Got my 1st one not long ago...

You want to see it?? LOL


----------



## mick_the_brick

Kate1976 said:


> Sounds a bit like my weekend but without the hotels .....booooo!
> 
> Oh 1st tattoo...me too! Where/what you having?
> 
> *I'm going for the ribs*
> 
> Have fun missus....like you say carb depravation will soon be upon us !


That's gonna hurt :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Sounds a bit like my weekend but without the hotels .....booooo!
> 
> Oh 1st tattoo...me too! Where/what you having?
> 
> I'm going for the ribs
> 
> *Haha I am having the tester first down the side of my hand ...I have my design sorted, from a henna tattoo I had in Egypt on my foot. *
> 
> *THE BIG ONE is on stomach and across ribs ...but it's a big one so have been considering it for years and years and years ..... *
> 
> *and it has to be a work of art - not chavtastic - which is oxymoron in a way .... *
> 
> Have fun missus....like you say carb depravation will soon be upon us !


*I intend to * :whistling:



mick_the_brick said:


> Now then Jem
> 
> What Tattoo you getting??
> 
> Got my 1st one not long ago...
> 
> You want to see it?? LOL


*Aye gan on then Mick - will pm you *



mick_the_brick said:


> That's gonna hurt :laugh:


*So is the wrist bit ....Hmmm not as much as childbirth though...*


----------



## mick_the_brick

Childbirth *sheesh*


----------



## Jem

Here is the design that I am having along the side of my hand and onto wrist

[Look how swollen my poor ankle was ...pure water retention]



I also loved this one [minus the name of the ex  ...]



but vine on stomach and ribs instead I think

Do want to avoid the tramp stamp affect :cool2:


----------



## RACK

Nice one on the rib tattoo. Mine will be going across there evenutally.


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Here is the design that I am having along the side of my hand and onto wrist
> 
> [Look how swollen my poor ankle was ...pure water retention]
> 
> View attachment 36163
> 
> 
> I also loved this one [minus the name of the ex  ...]
> 
> View attachment 36164
> 
> 
> but vine on stomach and ribs instead I think
> 
> Do want to avoid the tramp stamp affect :cool2:


Beautiful lady 

I want a saying thats personal to me, up my side and along the ribs ...ouch!

We allowed tatts in NABBA then? how long did yours take to heal?

Might leave mine as a reward for competing  Plus getting me lady lumps done...perhaps!


----------



## RACK

Tatts are allowed. Depending on who does the tattoo you're prob looking at 1-2weeks to be healed.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Yeah took around 8 days for mine to heal


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> ...tis my last weekend and I am going to a work function tonight at Jamhouse in Bham, staying at the Holiday Inn.
> 
> *Tomorrow I am taking a trip on the motorway to visit a little friend where more alcohol and another hotel beckons* :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: [ahem providing I recover sufficiently from Friday to drive ....]
> 
> Today therefore I have to fit in the gym at 4:30, getting to the tattoo parlour for my first ever tattoo, a conference call at 12:30, a work call re bid submission sometime this afternoon & shopping for clothes etc for said indulgences .....
> 
> I have to be sat down for a meal at 8:15 [they told me this time, which makes me think it's an hour later ...because they know me too well] ...
> 
> Too much to do :confused1:


LMAO...... :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jeeeeez busy, busy, busy eh...?! :tongue:

I shall clear a space in my diary on sunday for a catch up....  :laugh:



Kate1976 said:


> Beautiful lady
> 
> I want a saying thats personal to me, up my side and along the ribs ...ouch!
> 
> *We allowed tatts in NABBA then?* how long did yours take to heal?
> 
> Might leave mine as a reward for competing  Plus getting me lady lumps done...perhaps!


Tattoos are theroretically not cause to markyou down.... however do think carefully about where you get them ie are they going to hinder the judges view of an area you want to accentuate etc.

I've got 3 - one on my shoulder/top of arm and the other 2 are at the top of thigh on outside so neither interferes with anything... is mainly if they are going to cover any tie-in or seperation of the muscle areas that may hide things. On the ribs/stomach my worry would be covering over the ab lines or serratus area....? Depends where you're getting it though I guess


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Here is the design that I am having along the side of my hand and onto wrist
> 
> [Look how swollen my poor ankle was ...pure water retention]
> 
> View attachment 36163
> 
> 
> I also loved this one [minus the name of the ex  ...]
> 
> View attachment 36164
> 
> 
> but vine on stomach and ribs instead I think
> 
> Do want to avoid the tramp stamp affect :cool2:


Tramp stamp :lol: Are you from grangetown? pmsl

Anyway hope all is good, nice tat on foot bet that hurt like a b1tch. Ohh and when does your prep start? Iv been back up to boro yesterday drop kids at mams, no kids for weekend yeyyy so im doin nothing :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Thought you might appreciate this....


----------



## Jem

Cat pic har de har ...still having nightmares..

Sunday and I am back

Weekend was eventful but did not go as expected

I am aching and covered in bruises

I have drunk mucho alcohol and eaten not very much...

Erm yep - that's about all I am saying on the matter in here tar muchly

Except to say that I have not missed any training sessions! think was still drunk whilst doing arms yesterday ...oh and still not got new tattoo ...Monday now !

....and no zar - not him re hotmail ... hahaha, yes will be free for a catch up later .....fook !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Cat pic har de har ...still having nightmares..
> 
> Sunday and I am back
> 
> *Weekend was eventful but did not go as expected *
> 
> I am aching and covered in bruises
> 
> I have drunk mucho alcohol and eaten not very much...
> 
> Erm yep - that's about all I am saying on the matter in here tar muchly
> 
> Except to say that I have not missed any training sessions! think was still drunk whilst doing arms yesterday ...oh and still not got new tattoo ...Monday now !
> 
> *....and no zar - not him re hotmail ... hahaha, yes will be free for a catch up later .....fook !*


What a random coincidence then eh??? hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!

Catch up later it is then.... need to do some cardio etc etc now....


----------



## Jem

Back from the gym - in a vile mood. Fook me, mentally I'm a mess. I need a holiday or a move to Penzance or Outer Hebrides


----------



## clairey.h

training didnt go well then......lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> training didnt go well then......lol


no claire ....didnt


----------



## clairey.h

:crying: :crying: :crying:  :huh:

nevermind tattoo tomorrow...gotta smile.....if your feeling really daring ask about the other :tongue:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> :crying: :crying: :crying:  :huh:
> 
> nevermind tattoo tomorrow...gotta smile.....if your feeling really daring ask about the other :tongue:


fpmsl and if I did go for the other could you imagine what sort of sh!te I would get when that was revealed :confused1: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

means that someone would have to look......................opppssss did I just write that 

will delete if you want :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> means that someone would have to look......................opppssss did I just write that
> 
> will delete if you want :lol: :lol:


yep true claire  I made it clear today that's not happening .... then again, I have thought things were clear in the past & it still went Pete Tong. Fook it, I'm calling - cannot be doing with this talking in code thing:cool2:

I have a much simpler option - prob better as well, less complications


----------



## clairey.h

well feckin ring then....dont leave me hanging..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Back from the gym - in a vile mood. Fook me, mentally I'm a mess. I need a holiday or a move to Penzance or Outer Hebrides


Oh dear...had a day like that yesterday...or is this that odd bloke from the gym who likes you but gives you crap?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hmmmmm.... Em.... dare I suggest that training alone may be a simpler and less stressful option?

You dont need this sh1t when you start dieting. Its bad enough now but trust me on this - diets affect how your mind works and its common to react far worse to stuff than you normally would when dieting. Last thing you want is a load of drama and your head being all over the place when you've got other hard stuff to deal with.

Some people may not like it.... but hey - you're already getting grief so it can't be any worse right?

*hug*

 xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hmmmmm.... Em.... dare I suggest that training alone may be a simpler and less stressful option?
> 
> You dont need this sh1t when you start dieting. Its bad enough now but trust me on this - diets affect how your mind works and its common to react far worse to stuff than you normally would when dieting. Last thing you want is a load of drama and your head being all over the place when you've got other hard stuff to deal with.
> 
> Some people may not like it.... but hey - you're already getting grief so it can't be any worse right?
> 
> *hug*
> 
> xx


I agree with Zara. I am all new to this very strict dieting, my head is all over the place at mo today has been grr (headachey and stressy) and it only start of second week.

If it makes things easier without a training partner, with less stress for you hun, train on your own then do it- you know you are well capable of doing so :thumbup1:

Betty x


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i'm my best training partner...i may ask others for a spot occasionally, but in general if training with someone leaves you more wound up than worked out give it a miss


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bettyboo said:


> I agree with Zara. I am all new to this very strict dieting, my head is all over the place at mo today has been grr (headachey and stressy) and it only start of second week.
> 
> If it makes things easier without a training partner, with less stress for you hun, train on your own then do it- you know you are well capable of doing so :thumbup1:
> 
> Betty x


Adusting at the start is hard.... esp first time I think. However some ppl (not all) do struggle mentally nearer the end and find they need to keep their life as simple as possible as they can't deal with a lot of stuff that normally they'd be fine with. Not trying to scare anyone lol  and not everyones like this... but regardless of if they are or not it makes sense when embarking on something big like this to try and have other areas of your life in order to keep life simpler and easier for yourself so you can focus on this 100%  :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Adusting at the start is hard.... esp first time I think. However some ppl (not all) do struggle mentally nearer the end and find they need to keep their life as simple as possible as they can't deal with a lot of stuff that normally they'd be fine with. Not trying to scare anyone lol  and not everyones like this... but regardless of if they are or not it makes sense when embarking on something big like this to try and have other areas of your life in order to keep life simpler and easier for yourself so you can focus on this 100%  :thumbup1:


Lol it didnt help i cut my finger open today either, and have exams atm. Once that is out the way im sure it will be a bit more easier to cope with.

nice to have support from peeps on the board and trainer :thumb:


----------



## Jem

oh dear ....listen to me what a drama queen ! pmsl

just had a lengthy call with claire who is a saint

Cheers zar - I think the whole reason this is all kicking off is because I am trying sooooo hard to have everything in order for Sunday when diet starts ....because I know my head will suffer !

Please dont anyone else offer advice on this haha - I know what I should be doing and this week is crunch time

It will be sorted once and for all !


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> oh dear ....listen to me what a drama queen ! pmsl
> 
> just had a lengthy call with claire who is a saint
> 
> Cheers zar - I think the whole reason this is all kicking off is because I am trying sooooo hard to have everything in order for Sunday when diet starts ....because I know my head will suffer !
> 
> Please dont anyone else offer advice on this haha - I know what I should be doing and this week is crunch time
> 
> It will be sorted once and for all !


I'm glad to hear it will b sorted, and I'm sur everythin u need will b sorted by sunday  x


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> I'm glad to hear it will b sorted, and I'm sur everythin u need will b sorted by sunday  x


Think probably by Friday actually J 

I am going to sleep this horrid mood off right now ....


----------



## Jem

Ok been busy so neglected the journal a bit - but I have still been training.

In fact, throughout it all, the training is the one consistently good thing 

Strength is up and I have had 2 really banging sessions - arms and shoulders !

I am in agony today with the old biceps, did the session on Saturday and the pain has just kicked in ...

Yesterday was a simple cardio session so no great shakes to report there.

Think I might just take today off [supposed to be leggies] - choosing to train them alone this week though, if I go to the gym tonight to do legs, I suspect that it will not be a focused and determined effort due to other's problems.

I did some walking lunges last week - and absolutely battered hams and glutes - t.p does not do them - so I think will add these again this week...despite the fact that they continued to hurt until approx Friday !

*Friday *

*
*

*
Shoulders*

*2 different Shoulder Press Machines *

One close, one wider grip

so 6 sets between the 2 of them

went up to 30kg I think - reps as high as poss for each set

*Upright rows *

Ez bar only - 3 sets of 20

Find this burns even without weight on it as this is only 3rd week doing it ! Will man up and add some weight this week though

Superset with

*Lateral raises* - 3 x 20 - some p!ssy light d/bells [5's I think  ]

Rear Delts Machine thingy

up to 50kg - very strong on this one actually

1 warm up at 30, then 3 working sets

superset with *shrugs machine @ 50kg *

Delts were fried - could not tie hair back at end of session. Not had that before !

*Saturday *

*
*

*
Arms *

Tris

*close grip flat smiths bench *

bar for 25 reps

20kg for 15; 12

30kg for 8

*V Bar pulldowns*

Tp b0llocked me for form again so weight was dropped back to 10kg :whistling:

3 sets of 20

I think I need my arms strapped to my side for this as I keep raising the elbows when the weight gets higher

*Biceps *

Cable preacher curls

up to 50kg - 3 sets

*Hammer curls superset with incline dbell curls*

3 sets each - 7.5kgs

*New bicep preacher machine *

20kg - 3 sets each arms

High cable poser curls

pin out - 3 sets of 10

Just looks a bit sh!te looking at it now, that's it from what I recall - but I know everything is aching ...


----------



## RACK

Sounds like you need to train on your own for a bit Jem.

How's the mood today?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Sounds like you need to train on your own for a bit Jem.
> 
> How's the mood today?


Hi hun, hope you're ok ?

Diet underway as of today I think for you ?

well I am a bit miserable because I am staying away from the gym today ... tomorrow I will have to go !

Yes, in order to concentrate on this comp, I need to train on my own, being belittled and criticised isnt something I am prepared to put up with - the gym is currently more important than some or any chap... choice made - simples 

So today I have been and had my tattoo on my hand - B*stard thing nearly killed me - hurt A LOT :lol:

Looks nice albeit swollen - now I have to manage not to pick scabs when they form :confused1:

I cannot text back people - hand wont work on this stupid alternative phone ! so I am not ignoring either of you :laugh: xxx


----------



## Bettyboo

use bepanthen for it, stops the scabbing makes skin soft  i didnt get any probs from when i had mine and used it .


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Hi hun, hope you're ok ?
> 
> Diet underway as of today I think for you ?
> 
> well I am a bit miserable because I am staying away from the gym today ... tomorrow I will have to go !
> 
> Yes, in order to concentrate on this comp, I need to train on my own, being belittled and criticised isnt something I am prepared to put up with - the gym is currently more important than some or any chap... choice made - simples
> 
> So today I have been and had my tattoo on my hand - B*stard thing nearly killed me - hurt A LOT :lol:
> 
> Looks nice albeit swollen - now I have to manage not to pick scabs when they form :confused1:
> 
> I cannot text back people - hand wont work on this stupid alternative phone ! so I am *not* *ignoring* *either* *of* *you* :laugh: xxx


good to know :lol: :lol: :lol:

so how was the tattoo experience for you.....going back anytime soon :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> good to know :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> so how was the tattoo experience for you.....going back anytime soon :whistling:


Damn right I am ...the owner is a right big hunk  lovely V taper ...& the glutes..woof ! Shame he trains in the same place as the cat man I am avoiding 

He told me that with it being in the area it is, that it might need re-colouring so I should feel free to return when I needed touching up :whistling: I am back off there next week then :lol:

Fook though - felt like skin was being ripped open. They chose to tell me afterwards that the big one I have planned will be far less painful than the finger bit I just did :cursing:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> use bepanthen for it, stops the scabbing makes skin soft  i didnt get any probs from when i had mine and used it .


yeah they threw some bepanthon at me - cheers tara


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> *I* *should* *return* *when* *I* *needed* *touching* *up*


REALLY........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :innocent: :rockon:

sounds like an offer that should'nt be refused


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol nice customer service they have pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: Threw it at ya pmsl :whistling:


----------



## Jem

we had an understanding pmsl !

my friend took me there because he knew I would appreciate the fact that they all train ...he wasnt wrong I have to say. think the one tattooing me was quite taken....but I preferred the owner. Claire - I will return !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Damn right I am ...the owner is a right big hunk  lovely V taper ...& the glutes..woof ! Shame he trains in the same place as the cat man I am avoiding
> 
> He told me that with it being in the area it is, that it might need re-colouring so I should feel free to return when I needed touching up :whistling: I am back off there next week then :lol:
> 
> Fook though - felt like skin was being ripped open. They chose to tell me afterwards that the big one I have planned will be far less painful than the finger bit I just did :cursing:


LMAO now theres service for you eh? :wink:

Dont get tattooists like that here. They're all either old men or long haired geeks lmao....


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol nice one Jem! Least you got to perv whilst you were being administered pain ;-)


----------



## clairey.h

piercing needle at the ready :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO now theres service for you eh? :wink:
> 
> Dont get tattooists like that here. They're all either old men or long haired geeks lmao....


It was a strategic assault - Stu knew it would put me at ease  or bring out my inner tart ....incidentally, it did both :lol:

How fooked up is it that all 3 of them [owner, bro and the bloke who tattooed me] all train at the same gym as that copper :cursing: ] - that would have been perfect for my erm training and gotten me away from certain bad elements in my own gym..... shame :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Lol nice one Jem! Least you got to perv whilst you were being administered pain ;-)


 :innocent: :innocent: I felt it was my duty to openly admire the glutes :innocent: :innocent: My mate was well shocked and refused to look :lol:



clairey.h said:


> piercing needle at the ready :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Erm :whistling: not too sure about that....yet


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> It was a strategic assault - Stu knew it would put me at ease  or bring out my inner tart ....incidentally, it did both :lol:
> 
> How fooked up is it that all 3 of them [owner, bro and the bloke who tattooed me] all train at the same gym as that copper :cursing: ] - that would have been perfect for my erm training and gotten me away from certain bad elements in my own gym..... shame :confused1:


Jst ignore cat man..... he'll soon get the message :thumb:

Sounds like the view would be good there hehe  :cool2:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Jst ignore cat man..... he'll soon get the message :thumb:
> 
> Sounds like the view would be good there hehe  :cool2:


OMG - that's exactly what he said when I asked why there as opposed to a bbing gym - he said he like the scenery better at Greens :lol:

Cat man is plaguing me ffs - first you and your ragdoll, now this ruined opportunity :confused1: fpmsl :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> OMG - that's exactly what he said when I asked why there as opposed to a bbing gym - he said he like the scenery better at Greens :lol:
> 
> Cat man is plaguing me ffs - first you and your ragdoll, now this ruined opportunity :confused1: fpmsl :lol:


Tell him you have previous convictions for knicker thievery off washing lines.... or for demanding sweeties with menaces....

Failing that tell him you are allergic to cat (men)....

:tongue:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tell him you have previous convictions for knicker thievery off washing lines.... or for demanding sweeties with menaces....
> 
> Failing that tell him you are allergic to cat (men)....
> 
> :tongue:


God he was such a knob but as a wise monkey pointed out ...who is easier to ignore ? catman or lovely one - no contest really is there ?

Which could well mean a change of gyms is on the horizon  this one is posh ...and has a sauna and pool ...worth mulling over, I mean, I did already check it out last time remember ? Maybe it's fate :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

ello miss - did your tattooist say how painful rib tattoos might be?

Hope all is good...emailed you some hotel stuff today.


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> ello miss - did your tattooist say how painful rib tattoos might be?
> 
> Hope all is good...emailed you some hotel stuff today.


Hi Kate replied to email 

No I am not going for the ribs just yet fpmsl after feeling the pain on the finger ....I just know how bad it will be :confused1: :crying: :no:

that is deffo on hold for now - nape of neck it is which can still be hidden if I choose :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Hi Kate replied to email
> 
> No I am not going for the ribs just yet fpmsl after feeling the pain on the finger ....I just know how bad it will be :confused1: :crying: :no:
> 
> that is deffo on hold for now - nape of neck it is which can still be hidden if I choose :thumbup1:


Ahhhhh bugger  I have decided on my words and will have it done after the comp....I'm gonna use it as a cathartic experience I think.......get rid of last years s***e and 10 yrs of baggage

Whatcho gonna have on your neck?


----------



## hilly

workouts look good and i hope you get things sorted in that department. Im not going to repeat what every1 else has already said but they are right.

how you finding not doing endless amounts of cardio? having withdrawel symptons yet? u can come do mine for me if ya want as i have no care for it


----------



## RACK

Is it wrong I kinda like the pain from having a tattoo done? Inside the elbow and on the collar bone were the worst for me.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> workouts look good and i hope you get things sorted in that department. Im not going to repeat what every1 else has already said but they are right.
> 
> how you finding not doing endless amounts of cardio? having withdrawel symptons yet? u can come do mine for me if ya want as i have no care for it


*cheers hilly - I am sorting it as we speak & being totally selfish on this one. The problems were always going to arise, having Paul prep me anyway so better now than later. Now I have no one but Paul to boss me about and he's a pussy cat :laugh:*

*Got used to not doing so much cardio, training alone will make this even easier because it tended to end up being much longer through chatting...now I can be completely anti social with my ipod and hood * :lol: * [well I can try...]*



RACK said:


> Is it wrong I kinda like the pain from having a tattoo done? Inside the elbow and on the collar bone were the worst for me.


Yes that's very wrong hun  they were all laughing at me ...it was agony - getting your eyebrows threaded it ain't :laugh:

I am cringing at the thought of collar bone - I have nowt but bone there - ouchie ...even the neck sounds bad - it's all knobbly :confused1:

Mind you - it might take my mind off carbs at some point so could come in handy ...by end of prep I may be covered in tats and piercings :lol:


----------



## RACK

They're addictive! I only went for a little on between my shoulder blades and well, you can see the avi lol

Anyone who says it doesn't hurt is a fibber, it's a needle being dragged through your skin! You will get used to it though. At the place I go the bloke usually puts a dvd on. Last time I was watching Transformers 2. Not good as I get giddy when Optimus Prime is on (and yes I know I'm 29) but I had to keep still haha

As for piercings..... used to have my tongue done, that hurt a bit. Also looked at a prince albert but the ex wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Cass

Hi Jem, how's it going chick? oooh, how's the tat?


----------



## MissBC

i have one on my neck just below my hair line and it didnt hurt much at all.....i was thinking about getting a rib one (however prob will decide against it now as a) everyone is getting them (its the new lower back tattoo lol) and B) i dont want it to ruin my physique for on stage (kinda would make you look all lopsided imo)

hows things going anyway jem? whats the deal with the hotels etc? is it staying friday night, sat or both?

 xx


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> They're addictive! I only went for a little on between my shoulder blades and well, you can see the avi lol
> 
> Anyone who says it doesn't hurt is a fibber, it's a needle being dragged through your skin! You will get used to it though. At the place I go the bloke usually puts a dvd on. Last time I was watching Transformers 2. Not good as I get giddy when Optimus Prime is on (and yes I know I'm 29) but I had to keep still haha
> 
> As for piercings..... used to have my tongue done, that hurt a bit. Also looked at a prince albert but the ex wouldn't allow it.


I could understand Megan making you giddy but erm Optimus Prime :lol: saddo :lol: As for the Prince ...well she's an ex ....so nothing stopping you now 

Had tongue done years ago - it hurt, but I did love it, when I had veneers done I had to take it out though, the dentist didnt approve !



Cass said:


> Hi Jem, how's it going chick? oooh, how's the tat?


Long time no hear Cass! I'm ok chickie just suffering from last minute jitters - I am a feckin loony really you know ....poor Paul :whistling:

Tat is good - I have a pic to upload in a mo.

I like it, it's subtle, though when I am 80 it might not look so classy [luckily there is laser removal]



MissBC said:


> i have one on my neck just below my hair line and it didnt hurt much at all.....i was thinking about getting a rib one (however prob will decide against it now as a) everyone is getting them (its the new lower back tattoo lol) and B) i dont want it to ruin my physique for on stage (kinda would make you look all lopsided imo)
> 
> hows things going anyway jem? whats the deal with the hotels etc? is it staying friday night, sat or both?
> 
> xx


yeah yeah, I am not believing that line ever again....they said having it on the hand would not hurt. I think we forget quickly 

But the tattoist is cute so I will end up there again :lol:

All is cool Bri tar :thumb: - re hotels - so p!ssin busy, Kate has some prices from her workplace agent & I need to call mine to see if they can do any cheaper. We are looking at Radisson and Ramada I think ? will check email.

I am not sure about 1 or 2 nights - Kate got quotes for 1 & 2 nights. I am easy either way ....not even sure if a cheat would/could be on the cards :confused1: the boss would have to assess the situation for Me, Tara and Kate pmsl :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

here is my neck one!! this was like 2 years ago and the pic was taken about 3 hours after i had it done still a bit red)!! weird angle as i took it myself lol!!

Stultum est timere quod vitare non potes

means......

It is foolish to fear that which you cannot avoid


----------



## clairey.h

MissBC said:


> here is my neck one!! this was like 2 years ago and the pic was taken about 3 hours after i had it done!! weird angle as i took it myself lol!!
> 
> Stultum est timere quod vitare non potes
> 
> means......
> 
> It is foolish to fear that which you cannot avoid


I really like that :thumb: :thumb :

my mates got angel written in the same place.....she was dreaming cause shes a nightmare :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Yep it's nice Bri !

think I might go along with the angel one too :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ....best not though :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Yep it's nice Bri !
> 
> think I might go along with the angel one too :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ....best not though :lol:


excuse me whilst I answer that the only way that I know how

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Fooker ^^^^^

Erm what has happened to my post count????? it has decreased ????? how is that possible???? it was over 10,000 .....not that it matters but erm wtf ????


----------



## clairey.h

if posts get deleted your post count will go down......so what naughtiness have you have deleted aye


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> if posts get deleted your post count will go down......so what naughtiness have you have deleted aye


Its gone down by about a thousand claire :confused1: I have not deleted anything at all ! the only way that could happen is if they were to delete a massive thread like bronze :confused1:

What has happened? will rob know ?


----------



## clairey.h

I dont know..........its a mystery.........1000 is a lot, maybe they just cut out the sarcastic ones although that would only leave you with 1000 posts :lol: :lol: :lol:

oh im tired, and my cat wont come home, to busy tarting it about


----------



## Jem

Here is me new hand 

Fook = there'd only be about 10 left if that was the case claire pmsl ...it's a mystery !

Did legs tonight

Hurt bicep

Was crying with the spasms of pain pmsl = have ice pack on it, was getting pain through bicep, elbow & up through shoulder. When I tried to straighten it my tri was twitching like mad and hand shaking - was a bit scary !

come home with ice pack and took nurofen - feels better now phew


----------



## clairey.h

me like  might treat myself....when I make up me fookin mind.....

I so wanna make a joke about scooby doo and the mystery machine but cant be ****d...you get the idea anyway :lol: :lol: my brains not connecting......

anyhows, glad your feeling better today, am off for an early night for once, catch up tomorrow 

I think it need touching up a bit......best get back there and get a proffesional opinion....halo goes here but cant be bothered to go advanced :lol: :lol: your just not worth it hehehehe


----------



## GHS

Jem I deleted all of my threads today (about 85) and a few peoples posts have gone down.

The Silver members thread was one a lot of people had posted in. PLus you must have posted in a lot of my threads.

That explains your post count going down


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> me like might treat myself....when I make up me fookin mind.....
> 
> I so wanna make a joke about scooby doo and the mystery machine but cant be ****d...you get the idea anyway my brains not connecting......
> 
> :confused1: *:confused1:* :confused1: * Shaggy ? * :confused1: * it wasnt me * :confused1: * daphne * :confused1: * have not got a feckin clue to be fair .....ooooohhhhhhh penny...dropped * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> *See below - mystery solved* :thumb:
> 
> anyhows, glad your feeling better today, am off for an early night for once, catch up tomorrow
> 
> I think it need touching up a bit......best get back there and get a proffesional opinion....halo goes here but cant be bothered to go advanced your just not worth it hehehehe


 :lol: *I so am a L'Oreal gal and you know it ! *

*Yep hoping it fades fast *  * otherwise will have to plan a mahoosive intricate one requiring 10 sittings and lots of loo trips* :lol: :lol:



GHS said:


> Jem I deleted all of my threads today (about 85) and a few peoples posts have gone down.
> 
> The Silver members thread was one a lot of people had posted in. PLus you must have posted in a lot of my threads.
> 
> That explains your post count going down


Oooohhhh thanks for explaining Gav :lol: Erm why ? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: Wassa matter ?


----------



## clairey.h

you will have to do lots of washing up, so sack the cleaner  ok maybe not....lol

took me a while to get the L oreal comment.....very good, vey good pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:

haha just seen the loo trips comment....you fifthy girl, your hoping there is a camera arnt you...haha have a nosey around whilst your up there ........


----------



## GHS

Jem said:


> Oooohhhh thanks for explaining Gav :lol: Erm why ? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: Wassa matter ?


 I'm off in the army in 6 weeks Cherryl so am deleting most of my posts due to all the steroid talk.

I don't want something coming back to bite me in the arsse in a few years


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you will have to do lots of washing up, so sack the cleaner  ok maybe not....lol
> 
> took me a while to get the L oreal comment.....very good, vey good pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> haha just seen the loo trips comment....you fifthy girl, your hoping there is a camera arnt you...haha have a nosey around whilst your up there ........


Pmsl ...he said it had taken really well though considering how they normally are :confused1: b*stard ! oh and he said he would give me the guided tour so I dont think he meant for me to be there alone claire doh  :whistling:


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> I'm off in the army in 6 weeks Cherryl so am deleting most of my posts due to all the steroid talk.
> 
> I don't want something coming back to bite me in the arsse in a few years


Oh fairy muff then  all the best hun :thumb:


----------



## Jem

*Tuesday *

*
Legs *

On me own 

Lying Leg Curls

40 x 15

50 x 12

60 x 10

Seated Leg Curls

45 x 15

50 x 13

55 x 10 *PB*

SLDL on box

30 - 2 x 20 reps

40 - 10

Light weight - bicep was hurting at this point

Hacks

Machine only x 15

20 - 2 x 8

Dbell Walking Lunges

6 lengths - ouchie

Leg Press

[in women's so calibrated machine thingy not adding plates like in the mens part]

90kg - 20 including some one legged pressing [but not full depth on single leg :ban: ]

100kg - 12

110kg - 12 *PB for reps*

120kg - Bicep just went on me ...agony ! FAIL

Went out to reception with me limp arm and got icepack - started with the tears as well :ban:

Attempted to do a one arm drive home :innocent:

See what happens when I train on my own :cursing:

I did see tp before session though and told him my bicep was killing and he told me to man up ...so I did... :ban:


----------



## Joshua

Aww ms puddleduck - So sorry to hear about your bicep's brush with the reaper. Big hugs. Are you tensing throughout your body when doing legs or was it something that I am not getting.

Other than that the PBs and the kick ass attitude are great.

All the best,

J


----------



## vsideboy

Sorry to hear about the injury Jem hope your feeling better soon.

I think she's probably pulling against some handles when pressing out the legs Joshua. Similar to my gym maybe were all the leg machines have handles on them to pull against.

Look like your workouts are good though so keep it up. :thumb:

Dan


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> View attachment 36434
> 
> 
> Here is me new hand
> 
> Fook = there'd only be about 10 left if that was the case claire pmsl ...it's a mystery !
> 
> Did legs tonight
> 
> Hurt bicep
> 
> Was crying with the spasms of pain pmsl = have ice pack on it, was getting pain through bicep, elbow & up through shoulder. When I tried to straighten it my tri was twitching like mad and hand shaking - was a bit scary !
> 
> come home with ice pack and took nurofen - feels better now phew


Nice tattoo and nice leg workout, seems like you are more motivated when training on own. Stick to it if its less stressfull


----------



## Jem

Hi K !

you like it then ? it's subtle - you dont really notice it all that much tbh

[bit like moi ...not]

Erm not sure - I didnt do as well on hacks but on the whole I do legs better on my own and always have.

Doing back with training partner tonight as I think we have reached an understanding [prob not though - men just agree to shut you up half the time dont they]

I worry about doing chest and back on my own - these are the ones I need a spot on !


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Hi K !
> 
> you like it then ? it's subtle - you dont really notice it all that much tbh
> 
> [bit like moi ...not]
> 
> Erm not sure - I didnt do as well on hacks but on the whole I do legs better on my own and always have.
> 
> Doing back with training partner tonight as I think we have reached an understanding [prob not though - men just agree to shut you up half the time dont they]
> 
> I worry about doing chest and back on my own - these are the ones I need a spot on !


Yea i like it its nice :thumbup1: Not too much either like you say.

As for the training i just mean you seem less stressed. Id take no spotter and no stress than a spotter with stress. Thats all  Has your diet started yet? Must be soon eh, bet your looking forward to it :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Yea i like it its nice :thumbup1: Not too much either like you say.
> 
> As for the training i just mean you seem less stressed. Id take no spotter and no stress than a spotter with stress. Thats all  Has your diet started yet? Must be soon eh, bet your looking forward to it :lol: :whistling:


Sound common sense K - sure you're from Grangetown? :confused1: 

Very true I suppose and yes, I do feel better for having taken certain elements out of the equation :thumb:

I'm back & I'm proud pmsl :tongue:

Who needs suitors anyway, dirty little tricksters the lot of them :whistling:

Diet starts on Monday 1st Feb. :confused1:

Fcuk you attitude firmly in place :thumbup1:


----------



## rodrigo

HEY JEM hope your doin well in the gym , had to train this week in the local rec had no transport for the usual ,so using the smith machine for near everything , the change has me doms anyway so happy enough


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> View attachment 36434
> 
> 
> Here is me new hand
> 
> Fook = there'd only be about 10 left if that was the case claire pmsl ...it's a mystery !
> 
> Did legs tonight
> 
> Hurt bicep
> 
> Was crying with the spasms of pain pmsl = have ice pack on it, was getting pain through bicep, elbow & up through shoulder. When I tried to straighten it my tri was twitching like mad and hand shaking - was a bit scary !
> 
> come home with ice pack and took nurofen - feels better now phew


Ohhhhh me likey 

What did you do to your arm chick? Weren't you training legs?

I guess we need to get this hotel sorted pronto-ish. Let me know if I can do anything to help.

You gonna train in to the seminar?


----------



## clairey.h

you crazy fooker....christmas card arrived this morning FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

was thinking what the hell is this, its not my birthday, 

anyway back to books, will speak later


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you crazy fooker....christmas card arrived this morning FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> was thinking what the hell is this, its not my birthday,
> 
> anyway back to books, will speak later


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I had to send it after all that :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cost me £5 for that card :confused1:

Did you see the foot print on the envelope ? [it was in the footwell in the car and willow trod on it whoopsie]

Did you get my text this morning? because you've not answered - you trying to get revenge for the late xmas card or what? :cool2:


----------



## clairey.h

nope no text.....sending to wrong person again are we........lol how many claires are there in your phone?????? or is it just robs that you have a silly number of :whistling: :whistling:

will check again in a mo....card was lovely thank you 

will save it and gIve it pride of place.........................NEXT YEAR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> HEY JEM hope your doin well in the gym , had to train this week in the local rec had no transport for the usual ,so using the smith machine for near everything , the change has me doms anyway so happy enough





clairey.h said:


> nope no text.....sending to wrong person again are we........lol how many claires are there in your phone?????? or is it just robs that you have a silly number of :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> will check again in a mo....card was lovely thank you
> 
> will save it and gIve it pride of place.........................NEXT YEAR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nope def you and not me sister :lol: I have a smiley face at end of yours and miserable fooker at the end of hers 

Let's not go there with the rob thing again :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

[only 4 anyway...3 now, taken sharkboy out:laugh:]


----------



## mick_the_brick

Hey Jem...

Hope you are well...

Since you are blocking my mails LOL 

My Tat is in this thread:

http://www.ugm.org.uk/topic/7629-i-finally-lost-it-pic-on-page-5/page__hl__tattoo__st__60


----------



## Jem

fpmsl Mick I would never do that as well you know !

It's a feckin bar code you nutter - no wonder us geordies have such a bad reputation ffs:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> See what happens when I train on my own :cursing:


Aye.......

YOU GET TWO PB'S!!!!!

 :thumb:



leafman said:


> As for the training i just mean you seem less stressed. Id take no spotter and no stress than a spotter with stress.


Totally agree :thumbup1:

For chest and back.... I only grab a spotter for my last 2-3 sets on bench, and for chins on back day so surely you dont need 'em the entire session? Theres always someone around who'll give you a hand if you ask am sure chick :thumbup1:



Jem said:


> Who needs suitors anyway, dirty little tricksters the lot of them :whistling:


Ain't that the fecking truth.... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye.......
> 
> YOU GET TWO PB'S!!!!!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> *that's really funny zara - I didnt even notice * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> *Actually last time I did back - he buggered off to make a call and I did smiths deads in his absence ...and got a PB on them * :whistling:
> 
> *common theme here ...*
> 
> Theres always someone around who'll give you a hand if you ask am sure chick :thumbup1:
> 
> *yeah that's true - it's what I used to do ... *
> 
> Ain't that the fecking truth.... :whistling: :lol:


you know it girlie :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> fpmsl Mick I would never do that as well you know !
> 
> It's a feckin bar code you nutter - no wonder us geordies have such a bad reputation ffs:lol: :lol: :lol:


It's all good man 

You read the meaning behind it??


----------



## Jem

Thanks Janet ! Sorry to hear that anyway. Mine is feeling better now - may be a slight tear perhaps as it was aching tonight when doing back ....will rest it tomorrow and see how it is on friday

*Wednesday *

*
Back *

*Low Pulley Row [close grip]*

20s - 20

30s - 15

40s - 12; 10

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*

30s - 15

40s - 12; 10

bicep started to hurt here

*Standing WG Pulldown things - down to waist [?] *

pin out - 2 x 20 reps

superset with

*Rear Cable Pull things pmsl *

40kg x 15;15

*Hammer Row *

20kg per arm

single arm row - 3 x 12 reps each arm

*deads on smiths *

50kg - 6 ....went and got straps then 10, 10

In my defence - I had done well to keep going with the arm hurting

Nice session with training partner for once !


----------



## Críostóir

I had a tear to my trap last week doin OH presses ended up takin a week of cause of the pain but all fine now - and no painkillers I just suffered silently... wat a hard lad eh!


----------



## rs007

Did someone order the Pecan & Toffee cheesecake?? no?? :confused1:










Sorry for the inconvenience, my mistake :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Jem

Fail ! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I dont start until Sunday  

Now I know I am having that on Saturday night :drool:

Are you 2 boys quite sure you wanna be taking on me and zar though :whistling: I am quite sure we can bring RK over to the sweet side too :lol: :lol: :lol: ....and she ..well she will kill you....in the face :cool2:


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> Fail ! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I dont start until Sunday
> 
> Now I know I am having that on Saturday night :drool:
> 
> Are you 2 boys quite sure you wanna be taking on me and zar though :whistling: I am quite sure we can bring RK over to the sweet side too :lol: :lol: :lol: ....and she ..well she will kill you....in the face :cool2:


Damn what a major fail, I've shot my load too soon :cursing:

Should have kept that one under wraps :cursing:

Taking RK on is not fair!!!!! that means you have an actual physical way of transmitting a punch in the bollocks if I step out of line :cursing:

This post prob has the most :cursing: from me ever, its not fair, it wasn't meant to be like this :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Got to admit tho, that does look like some mighty fine cheesecake :lol:


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> Damn what a major fail, I've shot my load too soon :cursing:
> 
> Should have kept that one under wraps :cursing:
> 
> Taking RK on is not fair!!!!! that means you have an actual physical way of transmitting a punch in the bollocks if I step out of line :cursing:
> 
> This post prob has the most :cursing: from me ever, its not fair, it wasn't meant to be like this :cursing:
> 
> :lol:





rs007 said:


> Got to admit tho, that does look like some mighty fine cheesecake :lol:


FPMSL that is QUITE an angry post just there :cool2: ....well you see, women prowl, play the waiting game, keep their powder dry.

The men just storm in there and prematurely ejaculate with their rants and raves and big fat egos and cheesecakes and cream eggs....

Or maybe you are just a master baiter and are calling our bluffs 

We shall see 

On a side note: we are fooked if RK sides with you - she's pure evil :lol: :lol: :lol:

EAT IT - EAT IT - have some cheesecake on bread moonfacechops :laugh:


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> FPMSL that is QUITE an angry post just there :cool2: ....well you see, women prowl, play the waiting game, keep their powder dry.
> 
> The men just storm in there and prematurely ejaculate with their rants and raves and big fat egos and cheesecakes and *cream eggs....*
> 
> Or maybe you are just a master baiter and are calling our bluffs
> 
> We shall see
> 
> On a side note: we are fooked if RK sides with you - she's pure evil :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> EAT IT - EAT IT - have some cheesecake on bread moonfacechops :laugh:


ACTUALLY, I think you will find it is "creme" egg.

So there

:lol:


----------



## Jem

PEDANT :lol: :lol: :lol:

freudian slip is all..... :whistling:

Is that all you have?

NB: I fcuking hate having spelling corrected/disputed ....I am the english teacher :cursing: b*stard :lol:


----------



## rs007

Not a pedant

Just in a huff thats all

:lol:

A CREME puff as we say in these parts :lol:


----------



## MissBC

what did you do to your arm babe?


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> On a side note: we are fooked if RK sides with you - she's pure evil :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> EAT IT - EAT IT - have some cheesecake on bread moonfacechops :laugh:


Pfft I'll join your side......I'm not called Evilbex for nowt lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Thanks Janet ! Sorry to hear that anyway. Mine is feeling better now - may be a slight tear perhaps as it was aching tonight when doing back ....will rest it tomorrow and see how it is on friday
> 
> *Wednesday *
> 
> *
> Back *
> 
> *Low Pulley Row [close grip]*
> 
> 20s - 20
> 
> 30s - 15
> 
> 40s - 12; 10
> 
> *Wide Grip Pulldowns*
> 
> 30s - 15
> 
> 40s - 12; 10
> 
> bicep started to hurt here
> 
> *Standing WG Pulldown things - down to waist [?] *
> 
> pin out - 2 x 20 reps
> 
> superset with
> 
> *Rear Cable Pull things pmsl *
> 
> 40kg x 15;15
> 
> *Hammer Row *
> 
> 20kg per arm
> 
> single arm row - 3 x 12 reps each arm
> 
> *deads on smiths *
> 
> 50kg - 6 ....went and got straps then 10, 10
> 
> In my defence - I had done well to keep going with the arm hurting
> 
> *
> Nice session with training partner for once !*


Excellent stuff!!! :thumb:



Jem said:


> Fail ! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I dont start until Sunday
> 
> Now I know I am having that on Saturday night :drool:
> 
> Are you 2 boys quite sure you wanna be taking on me and zar though :whistling: I am quite sure we can bring RK over to the sweet side too :lol: :lol: :lol: ....and she ..well she will kill you....in the face :cool2:


hehehehe... They cannot win :tongue:



Beklet said:


> Pfft I'll join your side......I'm not called Evilbex for nowt lol :lol: :lol:


...our numbers grow ever stronger...... :cool2: :devil2:


----------



## Jem

Yay we got Beks too - Meringue Queen !

Bri - not sure, overdid it on biceps day - right in the arm crease/elbow - definitely some sort of injury as even extending the arm fully aches and there is a dull throb there all the time. Have just done cardio alone today to rest it...

I know zar - and another one today ! since this case is all out the way now, it's like being with a new person ...

we'll see ...


----------



## Jem

*Thursday *

*
Cardio Blast *

whoops !

20 mins bike

10 mins stepper

30 mins x trainer

needed it though - have had a rubbish week and some cobwebs needed blasting ...


----------



## Khaos1436114653

cobwebs!!! pull yer finger out woman, i want to see you holding a trophy soon:thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

having drop dead fred flash backs 'COBWEBS'............... oh is that not what you meant


----------



## Jem

Have not got the faintest idea claire - guessing NOT though pmsl

Cheers andy !


----------



## Khaos1436114653

clairey.h said:


> having drop dead fred flash backs 'COBWEBS'............... oh is that not what you meant


hello Snot face:lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Khaos said:


> hello Snot face:lol: :lol:


see!!!!! see!!!!!! my wit is not wasted.....pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

aye he is feckin bonkers though you loon

bit worrying that you and he can converse on the same level ...i did wonder who would understand him

I thought maybe Heavyweight ...but erm ..nope ...it's you fpmsl


----------



## clairey.h

oh turpintime you love me you know you do  :lol: :lol:

you dont have to answer that!!!!!! am off for an earlish night in a mo...sulking cause the hairdresser cut my hair short......well shorter


----------



## Jem

a ginge bob now then - NICE fpmsl !


----------



## The Chauffeur

rs007 said:


> Did someone order the Pecan & Toffee cheesecake?? no?? :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience, my mistake :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


i would shag that cheesecake


----------



## clairey.h

NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

went back to colour from before....lol still past shoulder length, just not past bra strap............  she started cutting and said I know your gonna call me a cow but it needs doing....fookin whore bag........see she was wrong I didnt call her a cow


----------



## Jem

The Chauffeur said:


> i would shag that cheesecake


I would shag for it :lol: :lol: :lol:



clairey.h said:


> NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> went back to colour from before....lol still past shoulder length, just not past bra strap............  she started cutting and said I know your gonna call me a cow but it needs doing....fookin whore bag........see she was wrong I didnt call her a cow


pmsl claire - whore bag


----------



## RACK

Is it wrong I'm still giggling at the drop dead fred COBWEBS thing too haha

Not long now Jem til it all starts!!!!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

stuff the cheesecake(yes i would) but i'm buying Jem a load of these for when she wins


----------



## Beklet

Khaos said:


> hello Snot face:lol: :lol:


Dog poo dog poo, lovely lovely dog poo.......:laugh:


----------



## Jem

You do realise I am going to have to watch this film tonight dont you ?

I am sure it has Rik Mayall hiding under a young girls bed or something ....and I dont think I am going to be impressed ...but being as everyone finds it so fcukin hilarious - I will watch it and report back ...

Rack - yes, because I dont know what it all means so stop sniggering !

and no, not long now - and to be frank, I was wondering what on earth you were panicking about ......I am sooooo in that place now

Honest to god, I am a mess, cannot concentrate on anything and feel like a fat blobby heifer. I am a wreck

To top things off - my son has spilt a whole tin of gloss on the hall carpet and ruined it. It's wool, mink coloured and was very expensive - I took another ptime job to pay for it so obsessed was I with having it ...... now it's ruined !

Plus the whole house stinks of turps .......

OMFG

Andy - still waiting for me t-shirt ! dont like doughnuts I dont think ...mind you, suppose I will eat anything come that time ...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Khaos said:


> stuff the cheesecake(yes i would) but i'm buying Jem a load of these for when she wins


But those would spoil those lovely abs of hers that you "know so well"...

:lol: :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> You do realise I am going to have to watch this film tonight dont you ?
> 
> I am sure it has Rik Mayall hiding under a young girls bed or something ....and I dont think I am going to be impressed ...but being as everyone finds it so fcukin hilarious - I will watch it and report back ...
> 
> Rack - yes, because I dont know what it all means so stop sniggering !
> 
> and no, not long now - and to be frank, I was wondering what on earth you were panicking about ......I am sooooo in that place now
> 
> Honest to god, I am a mess, cannot concentrate on anything and feel like a fat blobby heifer. I am a wreck
> 
> *To top things off - my son has spilt a whole tin of gloss on the hall carpet and ruined it. It's wool, mink coloured and was very expensive - I took another ptime job to pay for it so obsessed was I with having it ...... now it's ruined ! *
> 
> Plus the whole house stinks of turps .......
> 
> OMFG
> 
> Andy - still waiting for me t-shirt ! dont like doughnuts I dont think ...mind you, suppose I will eat anything come that time ...


Me was a-thinkin' 'bout this ackchewly last night when went to bed.... You not got house insurance? Or does it not cover Acts-Of-Children?


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> But those would spoil those lovely abs of hers that you "know so well"...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: I appreciated that error
> 
> Me was a-thinkin' 'bout this ackchewly last night when went to bed.... You not got house insurance? Or does it not cover Acts-Of-Children?


Hmm no never bothered with it round here - too expensive in this area - which is daft because all the burglars live here and everyone knows you travel outwards :lol:

Acts of Children ha I like it - like an Act of God which is definitely not covered either ! reps for that - [when I can] tickled me :thumbup1:

Just means I have an excuse to re decorate - I had been meaning to paint for ages [hence the paint being there in the first place...] but not got round to it because was sick of the same boring colour .....can change it now :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Once the plan gets sent to you and you have a read through you'll stop worrying. You just seem to forget everything and follow it.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Once the plan gets sent to you and you have a read through you'll stop worrying. You just seem to forget everything and follow it.


I hope so hun, can it magically make children and men disappear too ?


----------



## RACK

Erm, I'm not sure.... I don't have either haha.


----------



## Bettyboo

Piff it dont magically disapear chilren im afraid to say, I was wishfully thinking that too lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Hmm no never bothered with it round here - too expensive in this area - which is daft because all the burglars live here and everyone knows you travel outwards :lol:
> 
> Acts of Children ha I like it - like an Act of God which is definitely not covered either ! reps for that - [when I can] tickled me :thumbup1:
> 
> Just means I have an excuse to re decorate - I had been meaning to paint for ages [hence the paint being there in the first place...] but not got round to it because was sick of the same boring colour .....can change it now :thumb:


Yeah I dont have it either tbh.... and fact is even if I did, I dont think theres anything I would ever have claimed for.

Children are destructive little creatures. I shall stick with Doglet and Catster for now :thumbup1:

Speaking of which... Madame Posh Paws has nicked one of Blues teddys (same size as her) and is walking round with it in her mouth and he wants it back but is too scared to take it  :lol: 45kg of fecking pathetic that dog lmfao :lol:

3 days eh...... Oooohhhh hehehe! :wink:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Speaking of which... Madame Posh Paws has nicked one of Blues teddys (same size as her) and is walking round with it in her mouth and he wants it back but is too scared to take it  :lol: 45kg of fecking pathetic that dog lmfao :lol:
> 
> 3 days eh...... Oooohhhh hehehe! :wink:


Oh dear.......:laugh:

I feel a fat heifer too, head all over the shop - been feeling rough last couple of days hurrah for cheat tomorrow - off to MK in morning for Lush goodies and BB magazines...I may even have a wander into the Krispy Kreme shop...... :whistling: :ban:


----------



## Jem

Do you know I have never tried those Krispy Kreme doughnuts ? I think they only sell them in Selfridges in Bham ...

Yes I know diet time is imminent !

My children do disappear - every weekend actually so I suppose I am lucky in that respect - think I would go mad otherwise. I have the prospect of scrubbing the carpet again tomorrow

House still stinks of turps ...

Today I have done conference call, been shopping & lunch with a pal, gymmed it [shoulders] and then gone to friends house to pick up supps that got delivered. Knackered now. Tomorrow: Posing session at 10am then arms at 2pm, nails at 4:30 ...


----------



## Jem

*Friday *

*
*

*
Shoulders *

Another nice session 

*Upright rows - ez bar *

2 sets of 20 reps bar only

2 sets of 5kg + bar x 15;12

*Machine Press*

20kg - 16

30kg - 10; 8

*Lateral Raise machine *

Sitting on it backwards [facing the backrest] makes for greater rom we find 

Machine only - 20 reps

20kg @ 2 x 10 and repped out on machine only

*Rear Peck Deck *

30 - 20

40 - 15

50 - 12

*Seated Shrugs on wheelbarrow type contraption*

20kg - 20 reps

40kg - 2 x 14; 12

Cardio x 45 mins


----------



## Beklet

Krispy Kreme's are actually pretty rank lol - all fat and sugar, BUT one or two are really nice, when warm - I like the plain glazed, maple iced and creme filled ones, personally...forgot Hotel Chocolat is in MK too


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> *Thursday *
> 
> *Cardio Blast *
> 
> whoops !
> 
> 20 mins bike
> 
> 10 mins stepper
> 
> 30 mins x trainer
> 
> needed it though - have had a rubbish week and some cobwebs needed blasting ...


dear dear me..... :lol:


----------



## Jem

Thanks Janet ! will try it and cheers for the support - cannot wait to start now. I am ready.

*Saturday am *

*
Posing Session *

Session with Nicky at 10am - chatted about bits & bobs for some time then went through compulsories and transitions.

Walking in the shoes is a doddle now [only takes once to go over on those for a broken ankle though...]. My whole body was aching today though and I kept getting terrible cramps in calves when posing. Hot bath for me tonight!

Was a great session though, feel much more confident for having done it. I now know I can do it pmsl which is just as well really !

Got some great feedback today & next session should be very exciting haha

Pete - wish your sis a very happy buffday from me ! hope she enjoys all the yummy food...I saw her last night but she didnt mention it was her birthday x

*Saturday pm *

*
Arms*

Was a bit worried with regards to the bicep - but thought I would try and see how it felt.

*Triceps*

*Straight Bar pushdowns *

10kg - 20

15kg - 15;12

*Rope Pulldowns *

machine only - 20 reps

10kg - 2 x 15

*Triceps curl machine *

5kg and machine - 20 reps

10kg - 2 x 20 reps

*Biceps *

*Preacher curl machine *

machine only [bicep is hurt so went light]

2 x 20 reps

*Straight Bar cable curls *

machine only

3 x 15

*Hammer curls *

5kg dbells

superset with

*Bicep curl machine*

machine only both arms x 10

10kg - 10 reps x 2


----------



## RACK

Good session Jem.

You all set for prep now?


----------



## Jem

Ok

Diet - check

Training - check

Cardio - need to check - not got x trainer yet for am cardio so will need to be post 9am [school run] - wondering if this is too long without food after waking?

Last day of non-dieting today and have to send pics to Paul.

Soooo my closest friend is otherwise occupied which I am not happy about because she has tanned, plucked, primped almost every bit of me in the past, so I am relaxed enough to not feel like a plonker near nekkid in her presence !

This means I have to entrust the camera to the care of another pal - poor poor girl pmsl. Her fella is not too happy about me prancing round her house in a bikini - seriously, he gets a bit uptight about things like that...even if he hides away.

I am going round to hers before the gym...that should be fun !

Then that's it ....I have a hard week of work to contend with - a huge volume of bids to trawl through and edit. Could have done with a week off but my job is peaks and troughs. At least it will take my mind off food.


----------



## Rob68

Just popped in to wish you luck for the next few months and the show kidda... :thumb:

remember your doing this for you and no one else.... :thumb:

go prove all the doubters wrong :thumb:

best wishes jem.....

will be routing for you..... :bounce: :bounce:

rob...xxx


----------



## RACK

Good to see all is ready.

Not sure about the am cardio timing, best speaking to Paul. I think as long as it's done on an empty stomach you'll be ok.

As for prancing about in a bikini, if your friend's fella finds it too bad feel free to pop round to mine hahahaha 

Are you going to keep things in this journal or are you setting a new one up?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Good to see all is ready.
> 
> Not sure about the am cardio timing, best speaking to Paul. I think as long as it's done on an empty stomach you'll be ok.
> 
> As for prancing about in a bikini, if your friend's fella finds it too bad feel free to pop round to mine hahahaha
> 
> Are you going to keep things in this journal or are you setting a new one up?


Yeah will do, gonna be starving whilst training if that's the case and how on earth to fit all the food in pmsl.

I think I will keep it in this journal - dont feel the need to start another ! that's more work ....

Get you, ye little tart  - he really hates it - even though we will be locked in the bedroom !



RJ68 said:


> Just popped in to wish you luck for the next few months and the show kidda... :thumb:
> 
> remember your doing this for you and no one else.... :thumb:
> 
> go prove all the doubters wrong :thumb:
> 
> best wishes jem.....
> 
> will be routing for you..... :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> rob...xxx


Aaahhh thanks Rob - I have saved your spot ! When I am throwing a tantrum I know ...you wont be anywhere near :lol: :lol: :lol:

The support does mean a lot - all these folk in the real world dont understand  and the ones in the gym wanna see you fail so I dont tell them ... but the few people that I do have are gonna have to put up with some emotional rants I think :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: Such a drama queen

xxx


----------



## RACK

Me a tart??? Nooooo haha

I'll keep my eyes on this journal then. Oh and good luck  x


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> Aaahhh thanks Rob - I have saved your spot ! When I am throwing a tantrum I know ...you wont be anywhere near :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The support does mean a lot - all these folk in the real world dont understand  and the ones in the gym wanna see you fail so I dont tell them ... but the few people that I do have are gonna have to put up with some emotional rants I think :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: Such a drama queen
> 
> xxx


No probs jem...you know where CLAIREY is if you wanna rant... :whistling: ... :lol: :lol:

nah,you know you cant rant anytime ,might not reply like, but feel free to rant away... :thumb: :thumb :....xxx


----------



## FATBOY

SO let the games begin good luck madam :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

RJ68 said:


> No probs jem...you know where CLAIREY is if you wanna rant... :whistling: ... :lol: :lol:
> 
> nah,you know you cant rant anytime ,might not reply like, but feel free to rant away... :thumb: :thumb :....xxx


you two gossiping about me again..........hope you have a fab dinner to night jemster and a bottle or two of wine....but lock up the phone before hand, cause you never know who your gonna call :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

and then blame it on others  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Ooh good luck!!! SO will you be doing same as me this evening then? Cooking chicken, rice and stuff? Did you get quark into the diet?


----------



## Jem

Claire - it all went a bit Pete Tong today ....no wine required. Will speak later, nuff said

Beks - Working from home all week so will make as I go for the moment and yes I have quark in there albeit plain pmsl

Janet: OMFG that is not going to happen - no point really! Paul is onmiscient - ever present and always pops up when you least expect it anyway. I have so many people watching that it would kill me before I would eat chocolate ....


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> No probs jem...you know where CLAIREY is if you wanna rant... :whistling: ... :lol: :lol:
> 
> nah,you know you cant rant anytime ,might not reply like, but feel free to rant away... :thumb: :thumb :....xxx


she is on speed dial :thumb: and has also dealt with me all week ...St Claire 



FATBOY said:


> SO let the games begin good luck madam :thumb:


OMG sounds like a gladitorial battle :laugh: Cheers Fatty !


----------



## Linny

Jem if you ever crave chocolate on this diet drop me a message I'll share with you what I learnt off a Paul McKenna cd NOT NICE :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> Jem if you ever crave chocolate on this diet drop me a message I'll share with you what I learnt off a Paul McKenna cd NOT NICE :lol: :lol:


Does it put you off for life ? I want to know but wondering if I should have some chocolate first


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> Does it put you off for life ? I want to know but wondering if I should have some chocolate first


I'll pm you lol


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> I'll pm you lol


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Linny

Hope you have a strong constitution :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> Hope you have a strong constitution :lol: :lol:


pmsl have heard that but not tried it - will do it later  reps - cheers babes xx


----------



## jimmy79

hey jem how are you doing over here?


----------



## Beklet

Linny said:


> Hope you have a strong constitution :lol: :lol:


PM me too? It might put me off (says person who eats haggis and black pudding lol!) :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Hi Jimmy - coolio julio I think ! Hope you are well chick

Beks can forward it on if Linny has not saved it ???

Right....just sent pics to Paul phew - what a sense of relief that was for some strange reason !

Will post them up shortly - just plucking up the courage ....


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Hi Jimmy - coolio julio I think ! Hope you are well chick
> 
> Beks can forward it on if Linny has not saved it ???
> 
> Right....just sent pics to Paul phew - what a sense of relief that was for some strange reason !
> 
> Will post them up shortly - just plucking up the courage ....


Lol she sent it me.......unfortunately, I have a major fear of being sick so the heaving would bother me more than anything!!! :lol:

Go on!!!! The pics can't be as bad as the last ones I took.

In August and they were so vile I've not dared since :crying:


----------



## Jem

Ok haha ...here we go.

Was waiting for approval from claire but being as she is not answering her text I will assume she is bathing children or something equally as maternal instead of looking at near nekkid pics of her pal.  How very dare she :whistling:

View attachment 36616


----------



## Jem




----------



## Jem

I have no waist or shoulders - perhaps Paul is magic because i would dearly love to know how they are going to appear before the show .....


----------



## hilly

looking good jem and i look forward to tracking ure progress.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yo. I is returned 

No waist my backside woman ffs... 

Not too much to lose I see which is all good :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> looking good jem and i look forward to tracking ure progress.


Thanks Hilly - I'm reading your new journal as well mate, dont worry, i will pop up when pics are posted 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo. I is returned
> 
> No waist my backside woman ffs...
> 
> Not too much to lose I see which is all good :thumbup1:


Ah goodie ! back home safely then ?

Honest zar - I knows what I sees and I sees no waist :lol:

Thanks chick


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> I have no waist or shoulders - perhaps Paul is magic because i would dearly love to know how they are going to appear before the show .....


Stop puttin urself down em  You look good and as zara said you look in good shape too, not too much to lose :thumbup1:

Look forward to seeing how things go and as long as u giv hundred percent im sure you will look great. You have paul to make sure of that 

All the best sis :thumb:

(is that better :lol: was busy :tongue: )


----------



## Jem

Much better thanks K !

Not putting myself down - just a little self-critiquing, I know what my flaws are better than anyone else - not hating on meself or owt pmsl ...

I will be giving it 100% - I dont believe in doing things by halves chick x


----------



## LittleChris

Looking in very good shape there. Will be following as always


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Much better thanks K !
> 
> Not putting myself down - just a little self-critiquing, I know what my flaws are better than anyone else - not hating on meself or owt pmsl ...
> 
> I will be giving it 100% - I dont believe in doing things by halves chick x


Fair enougth, just dont be too hard on urself since its your first show and its all a learning curve. Finish diet, get on stage and enjoy it. 

Ohh and i have no doubt u will giv it hundred percent em :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Right....just sent pics to Paul phew - what a sense of relief that was for some strange reason !
> 
> Will post them up shortly - just plucking up the courage ....


i have mailed you back Jem, when you read my mail remember that i never say something for the sake of saying it, i do not bullsh1t i say it as i see it.....



Jem said:


> I have no waist or shoulders - perhaps Paul is magic because i would dearly love to know how they are going to appear before the show .....


Magic NO......100% belief and focus on achieving our goal....YES....


----------



## Jem

LittleChris said:


> Looking in very good shape there. Will be following as always


Cheers Chris :thumb:

K - Any contest is a contest - first or fiftieth :laugh: I'm not entering to learn how to lose :whistling: but I know what you mean, I'm not harsh just honest :cool2:


----------



## WRT

I had no idea you were competing! Loving new pics, good luck with the comp


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> i have mailed you back Jem, when you read my mail remember that i never say something for the sake of saying it, i do not bullsh1t i say it as i see it.....
> 
> Magic NO......100% belief and focus on achieving our goal....YES....


Thanks Paul 

Erm yes me too - I'll be up there without a wobbly bottom & a waist

Oh and erm ...did you move this journal :confused1: . It was ok where it was :lol:


----------



## dale_flex

Look great in pics Jem really good starting point for diet as already said by zara not too much to lose. Good luck I'll be following this x


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> I had no idea you were competing! Loving new pics, good luck with the comp


Oh you know me - shrinking violet that I am  thanks Tom :thumb:



dale_flex said:


> Look great in pics Jem really good starting point for diet as already said by zara not too much to lose. Good luck I'll be following this x


Cheers Birthday Boy ! I can only improve :thumbup1: thanks dale, and I you x oh ...hope Ethan is feeling better now ? and that you get some decent kip tonight :tongue:


----------



## SK-XO

Looking hot in your new pics 

I've still got a smaller waist, eat your heart out :lol: joking  .


----------



## dale_flex

Ethans better but I've got his germs so relegated to the sofa! On my birthday no less the cheek! X


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Looking hot in your new pics
> 
> I've still got a smaller waist, eat your heart out :lol: joking  .


 :crying: :crying: I know, most people have ...I cannot help it

This is my biggest problem

At least I am just thick around the middle and not just thick ...and

me face isnt that bad - there's not a lot you can do to hide the fact you're a munter 



dale_flex said:


> Ethans better but I've got his germs so relegated to the sofa! On my birthday no less the cheek! X


 :confused1: s'not right Dale   Assert yourself would ya ! :lol:


----------



## dale_flex

There's only one boss in my house Jem and that will never ever be me no matter how much I like to pretend it is sometimes! X


----------



## Jem

dale_flex said:


> There's only one boss in my house Jem and that will never ever be me no matter how much I like to pretend it is sometimes! X


Yeah it's usually the case


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> :crying: :crying: I know, most people have ...I cannot help it
> 
> This is my biggest problem
> 
> At least I am just thick around the middle and not just thick ...and
> 
> me face isnt that bad - there's not a lot you can do to hide the fact you're a munter


Lol na your bodys nice tho tbh, n i think your pretty to. For the record I defo would (thats a compliment, im a picky fcker). :thumb:


----------



## WRT

TBH I don't think she wants to know you "defo would" just saying


----------



## RACK

Well done for getting the pics up Jem.

Legs look good at the min so should come in looking fantastic.


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Oh and erm ...did you move this journal :confused1: . It was ok where it was :lol:


well no as it is now a pre-comp journal having it any other section would be against the rules and i would have to delete it


----------



## CharlieC25

Yo Yo Yo Jem Jem how are you my lovely - I am officially BACK! I know I know don't get all excited 

How is the diet and training going? Pics look good hun definite progress there - you started with Paul now? Just remember to always abuse him - he doesnt like nice girls he only likes the ones that b*tch slap him


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Yo Yo Yo Jem Jem how are you my lovely - I am officially BACK! I know I know don't get all excited
> 
> How is the diet and training going? Pics look good hun definite progress there - you started with Paul now? Just remember to always abuse him - he doesnt like nice girls he only likes the ones that b*tch slap him


Yo chickie :laugh: good good :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: stick around please sweetheart !

All change today - diet started and yes with poor Paul :whistling:

I am fine on the abuse thing - think I can cope with that tbh :tongue: xxxx


----------



## chrisj22

Hi Jem,

Very good hamstrings. Legs look a strong point, IMO.

Paul will sort you 

Good luck, dude


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Well done for getting the pics up Jem.
> 
> Legs look good at the min so should come in looking fantastic.


Tar J 



Pscarb said:


> well no as it is now a pre-comp journal having it any other section would be against the rules and i would have to delete it


 :cool2: I see :cool2: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Excellent how are you finding the diet? Def sticking around, I've missed you guys! Plus stepping on the scales this morning scared the living baJESUS out of me - never been this heavy in my life with the exception of pregnancy although I'm hoping some would be muscle gain from last year hehe x


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> Hi Jem,
> 
> Very good hamstrings. Legs look a strong point, IMO.
> 
> Paul will sort you
> 
> Good luck, dude


Missed this chris  thanks hun !



CharlieC25 said:


> Excellent how are you finding the diet? Def sticking around, I've missed you guys! Plus stepping on the scales this morning scared the living baJESUS out of me - never been this heavy in my life with the exception of pregnancy although I'm hoping some would be muscle gain from last year hehe x


DAY ONE Carly  ask me in 2 weeks :lol:

aaah you'll be grand in a couple of weeks bet you're looking bootylicious with a few curves hun x


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best with this Jem..

You are in very good hands with Paul.


----------



## Kate1976

Looking good lady 

Do we need to chat about hotel and stuff??


----------



## CharlieC25

Bootylicious  love it! Yes the boys are most definitely back!

Day one is the hardest as I am finding out.. again! You'll do great hun, consistency is the key  x


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> All the best with this Jem..
> 
> You are in very good hands with Paul.


tar mick - got snow in ncle ? lots in brum, got a shock when went to put the bins oot bare foot !



Kate1976 said:


> Looking good lady
> 
> Do we need to chat about hotel and stuff??


Do we ? can it wait a bit longer ? tara is ill and she is with us so she needs to be in on it as well ... I like the sound of Ramada but we need to chat. Going for 2 nights so far as I am aware, too far for Tara to travel back on the 1 ...so we can agree on that !

My rates are the same as yours hun - was it Expotel your work uses perchance ? Mine is ...

What was the stuff?

Oh and good luck for today ...me weeing constantly and a bit dizzy for some reason - other than that all is coolio julio 



CharlieC25 said:


> Bootylicious  love it! Yes the boys are most definitely back!
> 
> Day one is the hardest as I am finding out.. again! You'll do great hun, consistency is the key  x


How harsh can off season really be :whistling: I am sure I will discover that in the not too distant :lol: ....aye well so long as Paul is consistent then that's me - Miss Consistency because I am not straying from any plan - no way, no how ... :thumb:


----------



## PRL

Looking good Em.

Legs almost as good as mine. lol.

Keep up the good work.

Pete x


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Looking good Em.
> 
> Legs almost as good as mine. lol.
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Pete x


 :wub: Thanks Pete - haha your legs are legendary, I was telling someone about them the other night !

Hope you are recovering from the man flu - WIMP :tongue:

When you coming to train next ?

[no chins allowed :tongue: boss man has not incorporated them - so I am not avoiding you anymore :lol: ] x


----------



## stephy

lookin great jem, im looking forward to following your journey too  (silent follower here who pipes up every few weeks haha )


----------



## rs007

Best of luck with the diet, just let me know when you are feeling really sh1tty so I know when to start with the food pics :thumbup1:

I never make the same mistake twice


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> :wub: Thanks Pete - haha your legs are legendary, I was telling someone about them the other night !
> 
> Hope you are recovering from the man flu - WIMP :tongue:
> 
> When you coming to train next ?
> 
> [no chins allowed :tongue: boss man has not incorporated them - so I am not avoiding you anymore :lol: ] x


Oi. Who told you about my man flu? I was on deaths door, but I still soldiered on:thumb:

Set a date with Nicky and I'll tag along for a session. Don't worry about chins. With all the extra weight I've put on I'm struggling too. :cursing:

Again keep up the good work.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nah nee snow here we had a tiny bit on Saturday morning - but that was it


----------



## Jay.32

awsome looking base to work on Jem..

All the best with prep diet

x


----------



## Jem

Thanks stephy, hope you're ok gorgeous ? 



rs007 said:


> Best of luck with the diet, just let me know when you are feeling really sh1tty so I know when to start with the food pics :thumbup1:
> 
> I never make the same mistake twice


FPMSL that's like saying 'come 'ere till aah clout ye' - which is what my great grandma used to say and then wondered why everyone ran away :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well thanks for the best wishes anyway ....think I might actually hate you when you post chocolate though :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Oh I thought there was snow at home as well Mick 



PRL said:


> Oi. Who told you about my man flu? I was on deaths door, but I still soldiered on:thumb:
> 
> Set a date with Nicky and I'll tag along for a session. Don't worry about chins. With all the extra weight I've put on I'm struggling too. :cursing:
> 
> Again keep up the good work.


I know everything Pete  who do you think eh? :lol: we were waiting for you to come and train legs on friday .... I was hiding on the balcony :laugh:

Well ok will text her and see what her plans are because I dont think you wanna come to pose next Saturday :lol: x



Jay.32 said:


> awsome looking base to work on Jem..
> 
> All the best with prep diet
> 
> x


Thanks J x


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> How harsh can off season really be :whistling: .


Pretty frickin harsh when you've spent 3 months eating Ben and Jerrys and pizza! haha sticking to clean eating is gonna be bloody tough!!


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Pretty frickin harsh when you've spent 3 months eating Ben and Jerrys and pizza! haha sticking to clean eating is gonna be bloody tough!!


mwahahahaha I want pics :lol: :lol: :lol:

[deffo not of the B&J and pizza though]

You have had fun carly :tongue:


----------



## FATBOY

well done miss for putting up your pictures you have great legs and a lean physique , your halfway there already:thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Seriously hun I CANED the cheat food - ate what I wanted for 3 months and there is no way I'm posting pics at the mo! I am a heffer! Hope I drop abit of this fat when I'm putting some muscle on!

Def got great legs though babe!


----------



## Magic Torch

Jem, massive pat on the back for posting good clear full length pictures up. Thats brave, most people that 'want to compete' never do.

Looking like you have a decent bit of muscle on you too, a great starting point for the diet! You will add a bit more in to the show as the BF gets lower too so I'm sure your going to look the business!

The show day will arrive quicker than you think! Keep practising your posing everyday - I wish I did for my first show! whoops lol


----------



## MissBC

CharlieC25 said:


> Seriously hun I CANED the cheat food - ate what I wanted for 3 months and there is no way I'm posting pics at the mo! I am a heffer! Hope I drop abit of this fat when I'm putting some muscle on!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> your far from a heffer babe!! not what i saw!!
> 
> it will be just fine and u know it!
> 
> least your hubby said we both had cracking legs after that pic lol LMAO


----------



## CharlieC25

LOL Yeah I was almost worried about sending you off up the gym with him!  jokes! I was a stone lighter on stage Bri and the weight Ive put on def isn't good weight but hey I'm changing it from today!

Definitely work on ya posing religiously Ems, I was shocking when I first started just check out my pics if you dont believe me haha but Paul is really good at helping with that and Tans seminar will be awesome for help like that x


----------



## MissBC

CharlieC25 said:


> LOL Yeah I was almost worried about sending you off up the gym with him!  jokes! I was a stone lighter on stage Bri and the weight Ive put on def isn't good weight but hey I'm changing it from today!


hahaha what up to look at your backyard rusty cold gym that looks like i could catch something from lol

hahahah thank god i was only there looking hahahaha

would be kinda fun and rustic to workout in during summer though lol

we will have to have a play


----------



## CharlieC25

OMG are you actually dissing our REAL MANs gym - how very dare you!! I dont know many people that do squats in the snow  hey who'd want to when a new air conditioned gym is available lol still makes you work hard though as you dont wanna get wet haha

Oi Ems where are ya??


----------



## Jem

Magic Torch said:


> Jem, massive pat on the back for posting good clear full length pictures up. Thats brave, most people that 'want to compete' never do.
> 
> Looking like you have a decent bit of muscle on you too, a great starting point for the diet! You will add a bit more in to the show as the BF gets lower too so I'm sure your going to look the business!
> 
> The show day will arrive quicker than you think! Keep practising your posing everyday - I wish I did for my first show! whoops lol


Ah thanks J  I have some really good help on board not to mention some cool friends so it wont be through lack of support if I am one big flop up there :lol: I intend to do well ! Posing is being practised ....I will be doing it in my sleep soon.

thanks hun :thumb:

NB: Everyone keeps telling me how brave I have been posting full length pics up and I'm a bit worried about how I look now pmsl - are they that bad :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Jokes people, just jokes ...


----------



## Jem

FATBOY said:


> well done miss for putting up your pictures you have great legs and a lean physique , your halfway there already:thumb:


haha cheers fatty - compliment and a half there hun :thumb: Made me day, will chomp quite happily through the chicken I just burnt now .... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> haha cheers fatty - compliment and a half there hun :thumb: Made me day, will chomp quite happily through the chicken I just *burnt *now .... :lol:


BURNT Chicken?? FFS woman.... thats one way of getting flavour into it 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> BURNT Chicken?? FFS woman.... thats one way of getting flavour into it
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


FPMSL have made it so it's getting eaten regardless of taste - kinda like chargrilled chicken :lol: :lol: :lol: Be a shame to have the poor chicken slaughtered for no reason 

Feck me - you should see the state of the pan ..... :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

LOL 'STATE OF THE PAN', please dont tell me you fried the chicken  are you missing the point here jemity :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LOL 'STATE OF THE PAN', please dont tell me you fried the chicken  are you missing the point here jemity :lol: :lol: :lol:


No I did it paul stylie actually - just the water dried up


----------



## clairey.h

haha sounds like me rice yesterday


----------



## Jem

Just finished it ....burned me lips as I covered it in cayenne pepper and paprika to try and get some flavour ....they are stinging pmsl - hope they dont make them even bigger like kipper lips

got protein shake and almonds then fish and veg to go yet ....I have normally finished eating by this time - just a shake after the gym and that's it ...still gonna be munching at 10like you said !

Ok so done gym as well - went early and trained on my jack jones ...will post up


----------



## clairey.h

pmsl I so wanna spam this journal with leslie ash photos now......but will refrain :innocent:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl I so wanna spam this journal with leslie ash photos now......but will refrain :innocent:


could not remember her name :lol: haha - this is a serious journal now -ner ner


----------



## clairey.h

b0llocks to ya :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2::double ****: :stuart: :rolleye: serious enough:whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> b0llocks to ya :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2::double ****: :stuart: :rolleye: serious enough:whistling:


OMG you even put an Ianstu face in there - you do mean business:lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

you've done me...............I am completly lost for comebacks, insults and at best a smiley combo............fookin poochey..................COW  this is the best I can manage, until me frail ego recovers.....COW again just for good measure and to make myself feel better :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you've done me...............I am completly lost for comebacks, insults and at best a smiley combo............fookin poochey..................COW  this is the best I can manage, until me frail ego recovers.....COW again just for good measure and to make myself feel better :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well you did insist on pushing it   

 xx


----------



## clairey.h

lovin how me mate and me fella think its ok to refer to me as a pink dog....(insert sob face here as its not loading up)

and I dont even have me haired curled up today........ :confused1:

right im off....at least my kids only call me mummy...granted shouted at very high decibels all day long  :lol: :lol:

I may speak to you later :whistling: but then again I may be doing my hair :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

fook it< i knew I walked right into a picture post as soon as I clicked submit reply...bet you still had the pic saved from last time 

your still a cheeky mare though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Good luck Gem! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lovin how me mate and me fella think its ok to refer to me as a pink dog....(insert sob face here as its not loading up)
> 
> and I dont even have me haired curled up today........ :confused1:
> 
> right im off....at least my kids only call me mummy...granted shouted at very high decibels all day long  :lol: :lol:
> 
> I may speak to you later :whistling: but then again I may be doing my hair :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> fook it< i knew I walked right into a picture post as soon as I clicked submit reply...bet you still had the pic saved from last time
> 
> your still a cheeky mare though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nope twas a new one - I looked especially hard for it - just for you :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: least poochie s'not ginge .... speak later xx

Thanks Tan - see you soon ! Minus cakes I hope lol x


----------



## Jem

*
Monday *

*
*

*
Chest & Cardio *

I was supposed to do biceps with chest but I just did them on saturday and the right one is definitely injured I think. It was hurting after the cables today so I did not dare do them again! will do chest and bis next Monday as per programme 

Also doing cardio pwo until cross trainer is successfully installed at home

* Trained alone

* Higher reps than I am used to - I normally do start high reps for first set and then lower as I up the weight

*Pec Deck *

20kg [i think] - 3 x 15

*Incline Smiths*

Bar warm up

15kg x 15

20kg x 12 - rest/pause then did the other 3 reps

15kg x 15

Very weak :confused1: I am used to this but not the high reps ....

*Cable crossers *

pin out - 2 x 15

20kg - 1 x 10 then pin out again 1 x 15

*Cardio on cross trainer *

Ran out of time for abs ...

tomorrow will be better timed as no school run for me - they are looked after on a Tues

* Had a fight over the cables [and got called a bully :lol: ]

* Peeked up the cheeky boxer's shorts

* Got insulted by the who told me I had a fat ass a while ago

the last one kind of bothered me ....wish I was thicker skinned. She asked if I had a date in mind for a comp [so clearly someone told her I was going to compete  ]

When I told her she started laughing and rolling her eyes, telling me I didnt have enough time and looking me up and down ... I said I was aware of how much time I had and asked her to stop talking, then I walked away.

Why do people feel the need? I know she will be biatching like mad about me now... in dodging one person, I bumped into the last person I wanted to speak to - and she pounced big time :confused1:

Diet has been as per the programme - eating meal 5 now ...so I do need to eat first meal earlier ...but it's difficult to fit in before school run !

Day One Done - almost ... :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *
> Monday *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Chest & Cardio *
> 
> I was supposed to do biceps with chest but I just did them on saturday and the right one is definitely injured I think. It was hurting after the cables today so I did not dare do them again! will do chest and bis next Monday as per programme
> 
> Also doing cardio pwo until cross trainer is successfully installed at home
> 
> * Trained alone
> 
> * Higher reps than I am used to - I normally do start high reps for first set and then lower as I up the weight
> 
> *Pec Deck *
> 
> 20kg [i think] - 3 x 15
> 
> *Incline Smiths*
> 
> Bar warm up
> 
> 15kg x 15
> 
> 20kg x 12 - rest/pause then did the other 3 reps
> 
> 15kg x 15
> 
> Very weak :confused1: I am used to this but not the high reps ....
> 
> *Cable crossers *
> 
> pin out - 2 x 15
> 
> 20kg - 1 x 10 then pin out again 1 x 15
> 
> *Cardio on cross trainer *
> 
> Ran out of time for abs ...
> 
> tomorrow will be better timed as no school run for me - they are looked after on a Tues
> 
> * Had a fight over the cables [and got called a bully :lol: ]
> 
> * Peeked up the cheeky boxer's shorts
> 
> * Got insulted by the who told me I had a fat ass a while ago
> 
> *the last one kind of bothered me ....wish I was thicker skinned. She asked if I had a date in mind for a comp [so clearly someone told her I was going to compete *  *] *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> When I told her she started laughing and rolling her eyes, telling me I didnt have enough time and looking me up and down ... I said I was aware of how much time I had and asked her to stop talking, then I walked away. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Why do people feel the need? I know she will be biatching like mad about me now... in dodging one person, I bumped into the last person I wanted to speak to - and she pounced big time * :confused1:
> 
> Diet has been as per the programme - eating meal 5 now ...so I do need to eat first meal earlier ...but it's difficult to fit in before school run !
> 
> Day One Done - almost ... :bounce:


Tell the cheeky bint to go take a flying fvck to herself :cursing:

Failing that, take me to the gym with you..... :devil2:

See.... not so bad training on yer own is it? :thumbup1: Just try to avoid muppets next time...


----------



## Ironbunny

Hi stranger, seems like you are well on track for your big day. Good luck and can't wait to see you on stage. What is the exact date so I can book the diary NOW?


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tell the cheeky bint to go take a flying fvck to herself :cursing:
> 
> Failing that, take me to the gym with you..... :devil2:
> 
> See.... not so bad training on yer own is it? :thumbup1: Just try to avoid muppets next time...


Thinks me a Zara should pay Jem a training visit:cool2: * cue music - Bad To The Bone!!!!!!!!!!

Jem - you need to use these things to motivate you....stop feeling sorry and get thinking 'I'll fcking show you!!!!!!' You are about to stand on stage in your knickers hun....time to toughen up:rockon:


----------



## Kate1976

Hey Jem - day one done eh!

Hope its gone Ok for you - well apart from the biatch at the gym!

Onwards and upwards missus!!


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tell the cheeky bint to go take a flying fvck to herself :cursing:
> 
> Failing that, take me to the gym with you..... :devil2:
> 
> See.... not so bad training on yer own is it? :thumbup1: Just try to avoid muppets next time...


I know - I was trying to walk away ...she kept coming after me pmsl

Nope I was time restricted so it was a short sharp session - probably did me the world of good



ElfinTan said:


> Thinks me a Zara should pay Jem a training visit:cool2: * cue music - Bad To The Bone!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jem - you need to use these things to motivate you....stop feeling sorry and get thinking 'I'll fcking show you!!!!!!' You are about to stand on stage in your knickers hun....time to toughen up:rockon:


Not feeling sorry for myself at all tan !

I will show her ...and the time cannot come fast enough.

This is my journal though and I am just recording my thoughts here and being honest - Does not mean that I shy away from confrontation when necessary though 

I dont feel the need to be macho in me journal !

If standing on stage in a pair of knickers was all I ever had to worry about in life, I'd be a happy bunny :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Ironbunny said:


> Hi stranger, seems like you are well on track for your big day. Good luck and can't wait to see you on stage. What is the exact date so I can book the diary NOW?


Hi M - sorry I could not stop the other day - I seem to keep rushing past everyone these days! however, you were busy been contorted into various strange positions so a tad preoccupied yourself :lol:

May 9th Nabba Brierley Hill

xx



Kate1976 said:


> Hey Jem - day one done eh!
> 
> Hope its gone Ok for you - well apart from the biatch at the gym!
> 
> Onwards and upwards missus!!


Cheers Kate - how was your day ?

Oh I just burned my last meal - ffs

that is two things I have burned today  couldnt salvage it neither ....

Must learn to time food efficiently

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

yay for day one jem!!

hope its all ok 

x


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> yay for day one jem!!
> 
> hope its all ok
> 
> x


Haha only another p!ssin god knows how many to go ! :lol:

Hope they are all like today even though it did not go according to plan....at least I coped !

Normal life and work resumes - definitely getting an early night tonight so I can start earlier tomorrrow

Cheers Bri x


----------



## Beklet

Good god I have no idea who she is but I want to slap that cow in your gym lol!!!!

Think I should come along too....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Good god I have no idea who she is but I want to slap that cow in your gym lol!!!!
> 
> Think I should come along too....


She is a puncher not a slapper :lol: and the men are scared of her fpmsl ....you should hear her grunts - they are legendary :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> She is a puncher not a slapper :lol: and the men are scared of her fpmsl ....you should hear her grunts - they are legendary :lol: :lol: :lol:


Why are they scared of her? I still want to see lol. I'm scary in a whole different way :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> Good god I have no idea who she is but I want to slap that cow in your gym lol!!!!
> 
> Think I should come along too....


Right so, thats you, me, Tan & Jem.....

OKAAAAYYY.... Thats enough for a partaaaay!!! :laugh:

Make it on a cheat day and I'll bring the wine, someone else can bring the creme eggs!! :tongue:  :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Right so, thats you, me, Tan & Jem.....
> 
> OKAAAAYYY.... Thats enough for a partaaaay!!! :laugh:
> 
> Make it on a cheat day and I'll bring the wine, someone else can bring the creme eggs!! :tongue:  :lol:


And the mini eggs - lardy goodness! :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Why are they scared of her? I still want to see lol. I'm scary in a whole different way :laugh:


FPMSL because she is more butch than most of them :lol: and she has asked every single one of them out so I have been informed :lol: not sure whether it's the violence or the sex that scares them tbh :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Right so, thats you, me, Tan & Jem.....
> 
> OKAAAAYYY.... Thats enough for a partaaaay!!! :laugh:
> 
> Make it on a cheat day and I'll bring the wine, someone else can bring the creme eggs!! :tongue:  :lol:


and cheesecake :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Linny

Good luck on your prep Jem 

You'll find the haters are just hiding a long term insecurity of their own

x


----------



## Magic Torch

Jem said:


> NB: Everyone keeps telling me how brave I have been posting full length pics up and I'm a bit worried about how I look now pmsl - are they that bad :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Jokes people, just jokes ...


Not at all Jem, its just on this site you see some seasoned competitors posting their comp pics you always think 'I'll never look like that' and immediately become self conscious, am I too small, will I do well, do I look ok.....etc etc So people post an arm, a sucked in belly or a pic of their bum in tight pants. By posting full length big pics you really give off a sense of what you actually look like so people can see the changes and that is a brave thing. So dont be worried you look awesome and your gonna do brilliant come show day xx

I know you said you were joking but this is in the back of everyones mind be it their first or fifth show


----------



## Jem

Thanks Linny - Not one to biatch moi but erm she has just got out of prison fpmsl - NICE !

J - thanks for that, deep down I'm a scaredy cat !

I think this journal gets looked at a lot so if just one bird reads it and thinks if that Jem can do it at 34 with all her cellulite and stretch marks then so can I - Well that's a beautiful thing :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have spent hours trawling the net looking for before and after shots of ordinary women in their 30's competing - tbh, those transformation pics are very scarce - you never see how they really start out !

I mean, I wanted the really grim ones - the ones that you take and wanna slit your wrists at .... couldnt find any - so I will use my own - Lab Rat Jem :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

*DAY 2 *  - still eating meal 1 ffs - I really need to start earlier in the day ....last night I was eating meal after 22:00....not good !

Concerted effort on the food today then - training to be done later avec training partner - PAUL's WAY :lol:

He has agreed to it, because yesterday I went off and did my own training ...so we will see how it goes. Frankly, if he complains once, I am off to do it on my own

Back and delts I believe ...

Good session yesterday - was suprised how much the peck deck hurt on the higher reps and I can really feel a tightness across the chest - I discovered this whilst trying to change gears fpmsl - mind was willing, body was lagging :lol:


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> Good session yesterday - was suprised how much the peck deck hurt on *the higher reps and I can really feel a tightness across the chest - I discovered this whilst trying to change gears fpmsl - mind was willing, body was lagging* :lol:


Get used to this feeling :laugh:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Get used to this feeling :laugh:






I love it !


----------



## RACK

I thought it was me who just enjoyed it haha


----------



## Jem

Think we are both sick ....


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> Think we are both sick ....


i'm back training, hand is good :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Nice one Andy ! and your gym of choice is.......


----------



## vsideboy

RACK said:


> I thought it was me who just enjoyed it haha


Aye its cool, good cos everything you do you can feel your muscle working, then you know your gym sessions are doing something.

Sorry Jem had to bypass the previous 10 pages as I ain't got time to view them all. Have Imissed anything good or just the usual gossiping :thumb:


----------



## Jem

vsideboy said:


> Aye its cool, good cos everything you do you can feel your muscle working, then you know your gym sessions are doing something.
> 
> Sorry Jem had to bypass the previous 10 pages as I ain't got time to view them all. Have Imissed anything good or just the usual gossiping :thumb:


No just comp prep, progress shots and emotional rants - nothing good. :confused1: what constitutes 'good' pray tell ?

usual gossiping ? - I'm surprised you took the time to comment then ...


----------



## Jem

*Tuesday *

*Back and Rear delts *

With training partner who was an absolute darling & did everything I said I had to do ! so I love him again pmsl

Finally he knows what compromise is!

As a result, I worked my ass off, squeezed every single rep and made them all count. Best session I have had in a long, long time...

When I was leaving one of the big chaps came over and said how hard I had worked tonight - so I was well chuffed.

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 15 reps - 30kg

Seated row 3 x 15 reps - 30kg

Close grip pulldowns 3 x 15 reps - 30kg

Reverse Peck-Deck 3 x 15 reps - 40kg

BB upright rows 3 x 15 reps - 15kg [struggled so had rest pauses but was actually a *PB*]

Whoops - whopped some smiths deads in at the end - 3 sets of 50kg

[10,10,5]...was this a really bad thing ? I just felt energetic and good ....was then battered for cardio :lol:

I have never found cardio so hard  , split between bike and cross trainer ...was fine until 'someone' started talking to me about feckin cheesecake and christmas dinner :confused1: - YES , you know who you are :cursing: :cursing: :lol:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Whoops - whopped some smiths deads in at the end - 3 sets of 50kg
> 
> [10,10,5]...was this a really bad thing ? I just felt energetic and good ....was then battered for cardio :lol:


 don't do this if you have energy at the end then use more weight on the given exercises



Jem said:


> I have never found cardio so hard  , split between bike and cross trainer ...was fine until 'someone' started talking to me about feckin cheesecake and christmas dinner :confused1: - YES , you know who you are :cursing: :cursing: :lol:


don't split the cardio choose the x-trainer or treadmill and complete the alloted time


----------



## Jem

Ok no problem ! except ...

what if the chosen weight is too heavy to do 15 reps Paul ? Because what I used tonight was about right to get out the 15 without assistance ....if I went any heavier, I would struggle to do 15 ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> J - thanks for that, deep down I'm a scaredy cat !
> 
> I think this journal gets looked at a lot so if just one bird reads it and thinks if that Jem can do it at 34 with all her cellulite and stretch marks then so can I - Well that's a beautiful thing :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have spent hours trawling the net looking for before and after shots of ordinary women in their 30's competing - tbh, those transformation pics are very scarce - you never see how they really start out !
> 
> I mean, I wanted the really grim ones - the ones that you take and wanna slit your wrists at .... couldnt find any - so I will use my own - Lab Rat Jem :bounce: :bounce:


I sent you my "before and after" did I not? From start and finish of my first prep? That'd scare young kids into behaving that would pmsl :whistling: :lol:

I was 33 my first show... since then quite a few girls I've spoken to on forums have said same thing... they saw that I could do it and I was no bigger than them and similar weight etc at the start and it made them realise that it was actually possible 



Jem said:


> *Tuesday *
> 
> *Back and Rear delts *
> 
> With training partner who was an absolute darling & did everything I said I had to do ! so I love him again pmsl
> 
> Finally he knows what compromise is!
> 
> As a result, I worked my ass off, squeezed every single rep and made them all count. Best session I have had in a long, long time...
> 
> When I was leaving one of the big chaps came over and said how hard I had worked tonight - so I was well chuffed.
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 15 reps - 30kg
> 
> Seated row 3 x 15 reps - 30kg
> 
> Close grip pulldowns 3 x 15 reps - 30kg
> 
> Reverse Peck-Deck 3 x 15 reps - 40kg
> 
> BB upright rows 3 x 15 reps - 15kg [struggled so had rest pauses but was actually a *PB*]
> 
> Whoops - whopped some smiths deads in at the end - 3 sets of 50kg
> 
> [10,10,5]...was this a really bad thing ? I just felt energetic and good ....was then battered for cardio :lol:
> 
> I have never found cardio so hard  , split between bike and cross trainer ...was fine until 'someone' started talking to me about feckin cheesecake and christmas dinner :confused1: - YES , you know who you are :cursing: :cursing: :lol:


Good stuff... glad he's behaving.... :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Ok no problem ! except ...
> 
> what if the chosen weight is too heavy to do 15 reps Paul ? Because what I used tonight was about right to get out the 15 without assistance ....if I went any heavier, I would struggle to do 15 ?


but would you still do 15?

this problem Jem is that doing 3 sets of seemingly heavish deads takes a fair amount of energy and as you stated you struggled with cardio so if you can do these after this session then maybe i need to replan the routine?....

the plan is there not only to help you but to help me to see how your body responds to calories in and out...


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> but would you still do 15?
> 
> *I doubt it * :confused1: * I thought I judged them pretty well...*
> 
> this problem Jem is that doing 3 sets of seemingly heavish deads takes a fair amount of energy and as you stated you struggled with cardio so if you can do these after this session then maybe i need to replan the routine?....
> 
> *Not sure how to respond to that - I dont mean to be awkward at all! The sets were taking a lot out of me ...but maybe not heavy enough after all if I could do deads ! I will up the weight next week and see what happens *
> 
> the plan is there not only to help you but to help me to see how your body responds to calories in and out...


*Ok, well, it likes the diet I think, so far * :thumb:


----------



## stephy

Whats the diet like? Or are you not sposed to post it up?


----------



## Jem

I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you steph  ....but you know what you should be eating hun - if you think about it :thumb:

....basically anything with taste is bad lmao


----------



## stephy

haha yeah i know!

Are you finding it bland so far or is it fine?

im a sucker for sauces etc


----------



## Jem

It's ok - I must be a masochist because I am enjoying it - I feel well on it [apart from the horrid cold I have picked up].

I am having problems eating it all actually - tis a shock to the system because my eating was sporadic before !

Nice not to be bloated ever either ....


----------



## vsideboy

jeez don't go in a mood, I was only joking.

Most journals, both male and female end up with mostly gossiping. Don't worry, if you're gonna be offended so easily then I will take my time to someone elses journal.

Have a good comp, hope it all goes well.


----------



## Jem

vsideboy said:


> jeez don't go in a mood, I was only joking.
> 
> Most journals, both male and female end up with mostly gossiping. Don't worry, if you're gonna be offended so easily then I will take my time to someone elses journal.
> 
> Have a good comp, hope it all goes well.


Perhaps I was a tad grumpy but it just felt like you made comments without reading anything so I wondered what the point was :confused1: :lol:

Yes there is gossiping but lots of hard work too, I take a lot of flack so was practising my manning up  

Anyway, thanks for the well wishes, much appreciated Dan :tongue:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> im going to start raeding back now! didnt realise it was 400 pages!! :-0


LMAO  that's why when you said you were starting in the middle I protested :lol: Have fun pmsl nutter :tongue:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> Perhaps I was a tad grumpy but it just felt like you made comments without reading anything so I wondered what the point was :confused1: :lol:
> 
> Yes there is gossiping but lots of hard work too, I take a lot of flack so was practising *my manning up*
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the well wishes, much appreciated Dan :tongue:


Just don't start doing "most musculars" on stage and growling at the judges:lol:


----------



## Linny

Khaos said:


> Just don't start doing "most musculars" on stage and growling at the judges:lol:


I can't remember which show I went to last year where the judges actually asked the women to do "most muscular" :cool2: :laugh:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Linny said:


> I can't remember which show I went to last year where the judges actually asked the women to do "most muscular" :cool2: :laugh:


fitness women doing most musculars is a funny thought, them pulling faces like they're trying to poo


----------



## Jem

Yeah I've watched loads of youtube vids where they ask for it ....nowt wrong with that is there - so long as you smile whilst doing it !


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> definatley not starting in the middle now. it would be like reading war and peace


aye it has the dramatic element in here for sure :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> aye it has the *drama*tic element in here for sure :lol: :lol: :lol:


yes there is:rolleyes:


----------



## Jem

....and training...dont forget that lol


----------



## Jem

you read slow then .....sure there was some on the last page...it's this lot, they all talk too much ...nothing to do with me ...


----------



## Khaos1436114653

we talk too much:lol: :lol: :lol: have you seen your POST count recently


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> *Monday *
> 
> *Chest & Cardio *
> 
> I was supposed to do biceps with chest but I just did them on saturday and the right one is definitely injured I think. It was hurting after the cables today so I did not dare do them again! will do chest and bis next Monday as per programme
> 
> Also doing cardio pwo until cross trainer is successfully installed at home
> 
> * Trained alone
> 
> * Higher reps than I am used to - I normally do start high reps for first set and then lower as I up the weight
> 
> *Pec Deck *
> 
> 20kg [i think] - 3 x 15
> 
> *Incline Smiths*
> 
> Bar warm up
> 
> 15kg x 15
> 
> 20kg x 12 - rest/pause then did the other 3 reps
> 
> 15kg x 15
> 
> Very weak :confused1: I am used to this but not the high reps ....
> 
> *Cable crossers *
> 
> pin out - 2 x 15
> 
> 20kg - 1 x 10 then pin out again 1 x 15
> 
> *Cardio on cross trainer *
> 
> Ran out of time for abs ...
> 
> tomorrow will be better timed as no school run for me - they are looked after on a Tues
> 
> * Had a fight over the cables [and got called a bully :lol: ]
> 
> * Peeked up the cheeky boxer's shorts
> 
> * Got insulted by the who told me I had a fat ass a while ago
> 
> the last one kind of bothered me ....wish I was thicker skinned. She asked if I had a date in mind for a comp [so clearly someone told her I was going to compete   ]
> 
> *When I told her she started laughing and rolling her eyes, telling me I didnt have enough time and looking me up and down ... I said I was aware of how much time I had and asked her to stop talking, then I walked away. *
> 
> Why do people feel the need? I know she will be biatching like mad about me now... in dodging one person, I bumped into the last person I wanted to speak to - and she pounced big time :confused1:
> 
> Diet has been as per the programme - eating meal 5 now ...so I do need to eat first meal earlier ...but it's difficult to fit in before school run !
> 
> Day One Done - almost ... :bounce:


WTF! :cursing: I think I woulda lost it, seriously! :cursing:

That actually made me raging just reading that! :cursing:


----------



## h0msey

RedKola said:


> WTF! :cursing: I think I woulda lost it, seriously! :cursing:
> 
> That actually made me raging just reading that! :cursing:


Me too I was gonna take the **** about her perving up people's shorts 'til i read on down. Some people are just D1Ck's it's one thing to say your along way off what you need to do is.......i.e. a bit of honest advise but it sounds like she's jealous and knows your more than ready!!

show her who's boss Jem:tongue:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> WTF! :cursing: I think I woulda lost it, seriously! :cursing:
> 
> That actually made me raging just reading that! :cursing:





h0msey said:


> Me too I was gonna take the **** about her perving up people's shorts 'til i read on down. Some people are just D1Ck's it's one thing to say your along way off what you need to do is.......i.e. a bit of honest advise but it sounds like she's jealous and knows your more than ready!!
> 
> show her who's boss Jem:tongue:


LA :lol: I was close to it honestly but i keep coming up against it so I cannot afford to lose it with everyone - that's how it is!

I dont think many actually wish you well  AND they dont understand what is required, NOR what proper prep can do over 14 weeks ....so I have a LOT to prove.

Seriously - I am gonna do it, get up on that stage and then change gyms - they can shove it up their asses 

People are very ignorant - you see them in the gym all the time and so assume they read and research the same way you do ....but actually, they dont!

Homesey - she has offered her 'advice' on more than one occasion - last time it consisted of grabbing my ass and telling me how fat it was with some random fella grabbing my triceps ....time before her peal of wisdom was that I would never lose weight having carbs pwo :cool2:

Biatching over ... I am off to the gym to do some cardio :tongue: thanks people x


----------



## PRL

No changing gyms. Your at a good one there. Just a few people need to STFU

As I said, we will sort that with a bit of lycra.................... and a fanny pack 8O)


----------



## rodrigo

have fun raisin the heart rates down gym jem ,cardio is a bad word at the moment


----------



## Beklet

RedKola said:


> WTF! :cursing: I think I woulda lost it, seriously! :cursing:
> 
> That actually made me raging just reading that! :cursing:


I know...I've already ranted about it but I'm raging again......



Jem said:


> Homesey - she has offered her 'advice' on more than one occasion - last time it consisted of grabbing my ass and telling me how fat it was with some random fella grabbing my triceps ....time before her peal of wisdom was that I would never lose weight having carbs pwo :cool2:
> 
> Biatching over ... I am off to the gym to do some cardio :tongue: thanks people x


Pfft....one thing I am proud of (which I shouldn't be - shows the amount of concentrated lard there lol) is that it's impossible to pinch my ****. It's solid. Yes, it's solid lard, but hey......  :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## h0msey

Jem said:


> LA :lol: I was close to it honestly but i keep coming up against it so I cannot afford to lose it with everyone - that's how it is!
> 
> I dont think many actually wish you well  AND they dont understand what is required, NOR what proper prep can do over 14 weeks ....so I have a LOT to prove.
> 
> Seriously - I am gonna do it, get up on that stage and then change gyms - they can shove it up their asses
> 
> People are very ignorant - you see them in the gym all the time and so assume they read and research the same way you do ....but actually, they dont!
> 
> Homesey - she has offered her 'advice' on more than one occasion - last time it consisted of grabbing my ass and telling me how fat it was with some random fella grabbing my triceps ....time before her peal of wisdom was that I would never lose weight having carbs pwo :cool2:
> 
> Biatching over ... I am off to the gym to do some cardio :tongue: thanks people x


Did you not shout Rape lol I'd probably have grabbed it and said it's a fine ass but I reckon it would have been followed up with a slap!!


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> No changing gyms. Your at a good one there. Just a few people need to STFU
> 
> As I said, we will sort that with a bit of lycra.................... and a fanny pack 8O)


NO BUM BAGS PLEASE NOOOO PETE :lol: :lol: :lol: x


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I know...I've already ranted about it but I'm raging again......
> 
> Pfft....one thing I am proud of (which I shouldn't be - shows the amount of concentrated lard there lol) is that it's impossible to pinch my ****. It's solid. Yes, it's solid lard, but hey......  :whistling: :laugh:





h0msey said:


> Did you not shout Rape lol I'd probably have grabbed it and said it's a fine ass but I reckon it would have been followed up with a slap!!


PMSL I dont actually think it is fat  that's the thing :lol:

Yes Homsey you're probably right :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!*

   

*YO!!*

*Barbie-Pink-Deadlifting-Gym-Bunny-Flyby....!!! *

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

*Just showin' some luv. How was day 3?*


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> *YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *YO!!*
> 
> *Barbie-Pink-Deadlifting-Gym-Bunny-Flyby....!!! *
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> *Just showin' some luv. How was day 3?*


LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: Barbie Pink Barbie :thumb: EBlocker Baby :whistling:

Will come and grudgingly check out your latest DL PB [and pretend to be really chuffed for you :whistling: :lol: ]

Fooked actually bird ! cannot believe how tired I really am - I have a slump at 16:00 everyday apparently, maybe I need to have a switcheroo with my meals :confused1:

Thought I would perk up at the gym as I did yesterday ....but erm nope - i could have quite easily fallen asleep on the bike ...

I was however awake at approx 5am ...dont suppose that helped, once awake I could not get back to sleep

Early night tonight methinks - hope I can shake off the tiredness tomorrow


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: Barbie Pink Barbie :thumb: EBlocker Baby :whistling:


Shhhhh................ :rolleye:

Hahaha.... :innocent: :001_tt2: :innocent:

Fck its nae good.... :blink: :lol:



Jem said:


> Will come and grudgingly check out your latest DL PB [and pretend to be really chuffed for you :whistling: :lol: ]


Is not that amazing tbh pmsl only 5kg up.... :tongue:



Jem said:


> Fooked actually bird ! cannot believe how tired I really am - I have a slump at 16:00 everyday apparently, maybe I need to have a switcheroo with my meals :confused1:
> 
> Thought I would perk up at the gym as I did yesterday ....but erm nope - i could have quite easily fallen asleep on the bike ...
> 
> I was however awake at approx 5am ...dont suppose that helped, once awake I could not get back to sleep
> 
> Early night tonight methinks - hope I can shake off the tiredness tomorrow


Yeah I get mighty knackered and want to sleep a lot when dieting... I also get diet-insomnia :cursing:

Know what made you perk up at gym yesterday though.... lmao.... :tongue: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Hope all is well jem and tiredness leaves u be. As for the jail bird, just hit her round back of head with a ten k plate when she not looking :thumb: Job solved, all best hun and take no sh1t with that retard. Like everyone else im pretty p1ssed off actually :lol: Ill hit her round back of head for you :whistling: But if it comes ontop u take blame  :lol:

seriously tho i think u will make her look stupid once u get to were u wana be :thumbup1: People like that have there own hidden problems, so like to try take p1ss out of others. Chances are she has warts all over her bits or somat :whistling: sorry :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Shhhhh................ :rolleye:
> 
> Hahaha.... :innocent: :001_tt2: :innocent:
> 
> Fck its nae good.... :blink: :lol:
> 
> Is not that amazing tbh pmsl only 5kg up.... :tongue:
> 
> Well it's 40kg better than mine fpmsl, that's a small person :lol:
> 
> Yeah I get mighty knackered and want to sleep a lot when dieting... I also get diet-insomnia :cursing:
> 
> Know what made you perk up at gym yesterday though.... lmao.... :tongue: :lol:


I was too tired for all that guff today  - he trained chest [because I made him do back on our usual chest day] before I came, then did cardio with me - I was naff company :lol: for the first time ever, I was just aiming to get through the session and get oot to go home and eat :ban:

Appetite was well up today - craving things too - only day 3 ffs think it was because I was sooooo hungry

sunbed and beddy byes for jemsteroo


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Hope all is well jem and tiredness leaves u be. As for the jail bird, just hit her round back of head with a ten k plate when she not looking :thumb: Job solved, all best hun and take no sh1t with that retard. Like everyone else im pretty p1ssed off actually :lol: Ill hit her round back of head for you :whistling: But if it comes ontop u take blame  :lol:
> 
> seriously tho i think u will make her look stupid once u get to were u wana be :thumbup1: People like that have there own hidden problems, so like to try take p1ss out of others. Chances are she has warts all over her bits or somat :whistling: sorry :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I like your thinking ! PRL has his own plans for revenge - they involve a training session, bum bags and lycra  

think she might have a willie actually :confused1:

Cheers K - glad you survived the smiths x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Well it's 40kg better than mine fpmsl, that's a small person


Think deads are easier for us shorties than tall ppl are they not?



Jem said:


> I was too tired for all that guff today  - he trained chest [because I made him do back on our usual chest day] before I came, then did cardio with me - I was naff company :lol: for the first time ever, I was just aiming to get through the session and get oot to go home and eat :ban:
> 
> Appetite was well up today - craving things too - only day 3 ffs think it was because I was sooooo hungry
> 
> sunbed and beddy byes for jemsteroo


Thats pretty much every session I do 

I truely believe 1st week of diet is the worst... you be fine after this week  :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Sure I will ! I feel great in myself actually ...


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> Appetite was well up today - craving things too - only day 3 ffs think it was because I was sooooo hungry
> 
> sunbed and beddy byes for jemsteroo


Hows you managing to get in all the meals now babe? you eating a little earlier first thing?

Have you biatch slapped that muppet at the gym yet?? add me to the list if you want some help :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Up early arent you Bri ? 

Great lats in avi - looking like a hot biatch :tongue:

We will see how today goes on the food front :laugh:if that's all I have to worry about the entire diet, I will be grand ! :cool2:

How about you ? you deffo competing this year ? you should with that back ... :thumbup1: x


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> Up early arent you Bri ?
> 
> Great lats in avi - looking like a hot biatch :tongue:
> 
> We will see how today goes on the food front :laugh:if that's all I have to worry about the entire diet, I will be grand ! :cool2:
> 
> How about you ? you deffo competing this year ? you should with that back ... :thumbup1: x


couldnt fecking sleep :cursing: was up at 5.30 so just chilled in bed till cardio at 6 lol!!

hahahaha yep hard just getting into the habit of having set meal times but its kinda fun after a while lol

Im all good thanks babe! weight is coming off nicely which is good for the mind lol!!

Yea defo competing this year, tis time to get up there finally lol!!

will be keeping up on your journal hun and great pics by the way xx


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> couldnt fecking sleep :cursing: was up at 5.30 so just chilled in bed till cardio at 6 lol!!
> 
> :confused1: *:confused1:* :confused1: * I woke at 5 as I have been doing every morning ...but fell back to sleep luckily. Just got up and I am shattered .... *
> 
> hahahaha yep hard just getting into the habit of having set meal times but its kinda fun after a while lol
> 
> *Nice to have a routine - but I feel like i am in the kitchen all the time* :cool2:
> 
> Im all good thanks babe! weight is coming off nicely which is good for the mind lol!!
> 
> Yea defo competing this year, tis time to get up there finally lol!!
> 
> will be keeping up on your journal hun and great pics by the way xx


So I see Bri - you look fantastic. Do it ! Aah pics schmics  I have come a long way - but seeing your back makes me wanna cry for lack of progress there :tongue:

I look ok for normal life - but in bbing terms - utterly [email protected] [just speaking the truth again, not putting meself down folks ] Still have 13 and something weeks before I prance about up there - so heaps of time .....not :tongue:


----------



## vsideboy

well Jem, sounds like the person in the gym having a go at you is a proper bitch who needs taking down a peg or 2.

Not seen you're earlier pictures yet, but you're looking good in your avvy so who cares what some loser jealous bitch thinks, you're doing it all for you not for them. Keep that head held high and don't let others get you down. :thumb:

D


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> last time it consisted of grabbing my ass and telling me how fat it was with some random fella grabbing my triceps ....time before her peal of wisdom was that I would never lose weight having carbs pwo :cool2:


WTF!!! How did you keep cool Jem?

Just catching up on the 1,000,000 I missed from 4pm yesterday :lol:

You still going ok with the eating?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> WTF!!! How did you keep cool Jem?
> 
> Just catching up on the 1,000,000 I missed from 4pm yesterday :lol:
> 
> You still going ok with the eating?


 me is coolio julio - nah she's harder than me :lol: :lol: :lol:

It was barely concealed through gritted teeth J believe me - next time, she will feel my wrath :confused1: I wont be able to prevent it the second time around. Saw her last night, kept out of her way and she just sniggered about me with her pal :whistling:

Craving last night - kids were havin crisps and chocolate and I resisted the urge to steal them ....smell of cheese and onion crisps was killing me.

Went to my friends and had to move out of the kitchen because the smell of hot chocolate was torturing me......

Apart from that ...absolutely no cravings whatsoever 

Oh and my legs hurt wtf :confused1: cardio queen with sore legs ? not even done legs yet ....


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> So I see Bri - you look fantastic. Do it ! Aah pics schmics  I have come a long way - but seeing your back makes me wanna cry for lack of progress there :tongue:
> 
> I look ok for normal life - but in bbing terms - utterly [email protected] [just speaking the truth again, not putting meself down folks ] Still have 13 and something weeks before I prance about up there - so heaps of time .....not :tongue:


Dont wanna go on about puttin urself down bla bla coz ur just being truefull bla bla bla :whistling: BALLS :lol: I think sayin u look OK for normal life is bit harsh lol. Bit of cofidence goes a long way imo. You have made loads of progress and i think u will look ace dieted down. Utterly [email protected] is bit harsh ffs pmsl. I kno ur gonna say yea but im being truefull bla bla but so wot its my opinion so shhhhh 



Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I like your thinking ! PRL has his own plans for revenge - they involve a training session, bum bags and lycra
> 
> think she might have a willie actually :confused1:
> 
> Cheers K - glad you survived the smiths x


hahaha bum bags :lol: That will defo be more painfull than a ten kilo weight to back of head :laugh: Bum bags and lycra pmsl. Gotta let me know how that goes 

Anyway hope today goes well for you, im up early off to train back. Take care


----------



## RACK

You did the best thing, I'd have lost it but then prob made myself look silly. It'll be sweet to prove her wrong though 

I'll let you have cheese & onion, I'm a salt & vinegar man

Sore legs??? And you have a go at me for blisters........ haha


----------



## Jem

vsideboy said:


> well Jem, sounds like the person in the gym having a go at you is a proper bitch who needs taking down a peg or 2.
> 
> Not seen you're earlier pictures yet, but you're looking good in your avvy so who cares what some loser jealous bitch thinks, you're doing it all for you not for them. Keep that head held high and don't let others get you down. :thumb:
> 
> D


Cheers Dan   she will eat her words - I have too many bolshy people [not mentioning any names  ] ...making sure I get up on that stage in the best condition that I can be in.

SOOOOO she WILL eat her big saturated fat engorged words until she vomits & gags again on the acidic aftertaste of hate infused bile :whistling:

....not that I hold a grudge or owt ... :innocent:



leafman said:


> Dont wanna go on about puttin urself down bla bla coz ur just being truefull bla bla bla :whistling: BALLS :lol: I think sayin u look OK for normal life is bit harsh lol. Bit of cofidence goes a long way imo. You have made loads of progress and i think u will look ace dieted down. Utterly [email protected] is bit harsh ffs pmsl. I kno ur gonna say yea but im being truefull bla bla but so wot its my opinion so shhhhh
> 
> *Yada Yada Yada - fpmsl looking at bikinis last night thinking fook that .....I dont wanna subject people to it *  * love ya bruv xx*
> 
> hahaha bum bags :lol: That will defo be more painfull than a ten kilo weight to back of head :laugh: Bum bags and lycra pmsl. Gotta let me know how that goes
> 
> Anyway hope today goes well for you, im up early off to train back. Take care


*I think so.....* :thumb:



RACK said:


> You did the best thing, I'd have lost it but then prob made myself look silly. It'll be sweet to prove her wrong though
> 
> I'll let you have cheese & onion, I'm a salt & vinegar man
> 
> Sore legs??? And you have a go at me for blisters........ haha


Did not think anyone ate salt & vinegar - we have a crisps amnesty every so often which results in me giving 30 odd bags of aforementioned flavour to the ducks .....they are always left in the cupboard out of the multipacks :lol: Even the ducks hide when they see me coming now :lol:

EDIT: fpmsl - I will always be happy to eat my own words btw J - I know what i said about your blisters lmao - that is sooooooo justice being served ! It has hit me like fook knows what - aching from 45 mins cardio - wtf is all that about ? I used to run 32 miles per week and never ache like this .....meh !


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> me is coolio julio - nah she's harder than me :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It was barely concealed through gritted teeth J believe me - next time, she will feel my wrath :confused1: I wont be able to prevent it the second time around. Saw her last night, kept out of her way and she just sniggered about me with her pal :whistling:
> 
> Craving last night - kids were havin crisps and chocolate and I resisted the urge to steal them ....smell of cheese and onion crisps was killing me.
> 
> Went to my friends and had to move out of the kitchen because the smell of hot chocolate was torturing me......
> 
> Apart from that ...absolutely no cravings whatsoever
> 
> Oh and my legs hurt wtf :confused1: cardio queen with sore legs ? not even done legs yet ....


You're not the only one Jem...I have wicked cravings at the moment!! Mostly for PNB but also for Skips....wtf!!

Looked at the toned class pics on the NABBA website last night and scared the **** out of myself!!

Hope all is good.......


----------



## h0msey

h0msey said:


> Did you not shout Rape lol I'd probably have grabbed it and said it's a fine ass but I reckon *it would have been followed up with a slap!*!





Jem said:


> PMSL I dont actually think it is fat  that's the thing :lol:
> 
> Yes Homsey you're probably right :tongue:


I meant your ass not me!! :devil2: . I don't think it's fat either :no:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> You're not the only one Jem...I have wicked cravings at the moment!! Mostly for PNB but also for Skips....wtf!!
> 
> Looked at the toned class pics on the NABBA website last night and scared the **** out of myself!!
> 
> Hope all is good.......


Horrid isnt it :laugh: but then having a permanently flat tum feels lovely - no bloat whatsoever :thumbup1: it's worth it ....

Ha - Nee bother Kate, just get up there in your bling and nails and suck in [so I have been told fpmsl ....best not listen to that clever fookwit eh ....]


----------



## Khaos1436114653

you are proving to EVERYONE that you can rise to the challenge, you don't need to change gyms, just block them out, if you *don't feed them your thought energy* they will wither.....


----------



## Jem

h0msey said:


> I meant your ass not me!! :devil2: . I don't think it's fat either :no:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Doh ! - Oi NAUGHTY :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> you are proving to EVERYONE that you can rise to the challenge, you don't need to change gyms, just block them out, if you *don't feed them your thought energy* they will wither.....


Hey dont be getting all hippy on me now 

I know what you're saying 

I have moved on :thumbup1:

she will eat her vomit biatch :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## h0msey

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Doh ! - Oi NAUGHTY :whistling:


HAHA couldn't resist!! :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lmao... cravings already ppl....??? Its only the 1st week :tongue:

If possible try to just switch off from it - don't entertain thoughts of what you cant have  If it comes into your head try not to dwell on the thought or let it stay... move on and think about something else :thumbup1:

If you stick to your eating plan/times you shouldn't really be that hungry which should help too 

And if some craving does get stuck in your head just ask yourself this question.... Are you prepared to be the worst looking person up on that stage....? Suddenly that junk food dnt seem so appealing anymore...... :tongue: :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> So I see Bri - you look fantastic. Do it ! Aah pics schmics  I have come a long way - but seeing your back makes me wanna cry for lack of progress there :tongue:
> 
> I look ok for normal life - but in bbing terms - utterly [email protected] [just speaking the truth again, not putting meself down folks ] Still have 13 and something weeks before I prance about up there - so heaps of time .....not :tongue:


dont be silly miss everyone progresses in different ways and at different times throughout a diet and training prog!! and im sure you have parts at the mo that are better developed for stage than me so its allll good!!

13 weeks is a LONG time to make big changes babe so YAY for that

xxx


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Ems,

Stop putting yourself down before I come up there and use my frickin whip!!!! Your before pics are ace and you have lots of potential but don't forget that EVERYONE has to start somewhere - I wish wish WISH I'd started training when I was in my teens coz by now I'd have muscle mass to envy but hey I haven't so I'm just going to crack on and if it takes me 5 yrs so what?? In 5 yrs I'll frickin WIN so who cares!!

13 weeks is a LOOOOONG time as Bri says and you will be amazed at the differences esp in the last week - trust Paul hun he really does know what hes talking about, forget what you know and just do what he tells you and I promise you will be on stage in the shape of your life  Its not easy and so it shouldnt be otherwise every average joe would be up there - difference is you are not an average joe as you aren't training for vanity you are training to get on stage and show everyone how hard you've worked.. Anyone can train in the gym but not alot of people I know can restrict their diet in the way necessary to get to comp condition.

F*ck the haters and use it as ammunition to get your ass in that bikini and you know what - one week out I'd frickin wear it in the gym just to show everyone you dont care hahahah

p.s who is this cow in the gym?? is she fat? ever competed?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

CharlieC25 said:


> *Its not easy and so it shouldnt be otherwise every average joe would be up there* - difference is you are not an average joe as you aren't training for vanity you are training to get on stage and show everyone how hard you've worked.. Anyone can train in the gym but not alot of people I know can restrict their diet in the way necessary to get to comp condition.
> 
> F*ck the haters and use it as ammunition to get your ass in that bikini and you know what - one week out I'd frickin wear it in the gym just to show everyone you dont care hahahah


That right there, sums it all up


----------



## RACK

Good post Charlie rep'd!


----------



## CharlieC25

Cheers Rack - its been a while since I've had some reps


----------



## 3752

MissBC said:


> dont be silly miss everyone progresses in different ways and at different times throughout a diet and training prog!! and im sure you have parts at the mo that are better developed for stage than me so its allll good!!
> 
> 13 weeks is a LONG time to make big changes babe so YAY for that
> 
> xxx





CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Ems,
> 
> Stop putting yourself down before I come up there and use my frickin whip!!!! Your before pics are ace and you have lots of potential but don't forget that EVERYONE has to start somewhere - I wish wish WISH I'd started training when I was in my teens coz by now I'd have muscle mass to envy but hey I haven't so I'm just going to crack on and if it takes me 5 yrs so what?? In 5 yrs I'll frickin WIN so who cares!!
> 
> 13 weeks is a LOOOOONG time as Bri says and you will be amazed at the differences esp in the last week - trust Paul hun he really does know what hes talking about, forget what you know and just do what he tells you and I promise you will be on stage in the shape of your life  Its not easy and so it shouldnt be otherwise every average joe would be up there - difference is you are not an average joe as you aren't training for vanity you are training to get on stage and show everyone how hard you've worked.. Anyone can train in the gym but not alot of people I know can restrict their diet in the way necessary to get to comp condition.
> 
> F*ck the haters and use it as ammunition to get your ass in that bikini and you know what - one week out I'd frickin wear it in the gym just to show everyone you dont care hahahah
> 
> p.s who is this cow in the gym?? is she fat? ever competed?


great post by Briar and Carly......

Jem you are not even a week into the diet and have 13 left to go yet you are writting yourself off??

if you do exactly what the plan says and take only notice of me then you can be certain come show day you will be in the best shape of your life.....Stress and self doubt are both very destructive to a Pre-Comp prep......if you do not believe you can do it nothing i do will pursuade you....


----------



## Jem

Woooah Peeps ! who is writing themselves off - I am my own worst critic for god's sake! Just been to the gym - come back to all this pmsl ....

I am following the plan to the word

and

getting on stage

I am doing this sh!t - I just know how much work I have to do ....

I never give up !


----------



## Jem

*Thursday *

*
*

*
Shoulders and Triceps *

All are consisting of 3 sets of 15 reps

BB Press [i took this to mean military press ?]

10kg

Lat Raises

6kgs

DB Front Raises

6kgs then dropped to 8lbs for last set

Rope flares

15kg

Bench Dips

Bodyweight [should I use weight?]

Straight bar pulldowns

15kg

*Cardio *

45 [well 44.30 actually as got cramp lol] mins on bike

*Abs*

Was tough tonight ! I need to get the x trainer sorted at home because the 45 mins at the end of the session is very tough going ! Ha - me complain about cardio ! I got cramp in my calves at the end and could hardly walk - OMG !

Absolutely starving when I came out as well - body is definitely adjusting to the regulated meals ....


----------



## MissBC

Pscarb said:


> great post by Briar and Carly......
> 
> Jem you are not even a week into the diet and have 13 left to go yet you are writting yourself off??
> 
> if you do exactly what the plan says and take only notice of me then you can be certain come show day you will be in the best shape of your life.....Stress and self doubt are both very destructive to a Pre-Comp prep......if you do not believe you can do it nothing i do will pursuade you....


wowsers pscarb man likes my post :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: that just made my day mwahahahaha :laugh:

na but its true jem you are 13 weeks away thats AGGGGGGGGGEEEEEESSSSSSSS in diet and training time and loads to make some awesome changes, just trust the person prepping you and you will be just FINE! xx :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Yeah I am over it now Bri, thanks for the lovely posts

I get the idea now with these journals....

You are not supposed to post what you really think...just what you want other people to think you think....

So for the record ...

I am getting on that stage to win and qualify for the brits

That is all

Tar Muchly Folks

xxxxx

Oh and btw - diet is fine, training is good, sex life is good, work life is shoite

and it's Friday woohoo


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I get the idea now with these journals....
> 
> You are not supposed to post what you really think...just what you want other people to think you think....


This is clearly where I'm going wrong......  :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> Yeah I am over it now Bri, thanks for the lovely posts
> 
> *I get the idea now with these journals....*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> You are not supposed to post what you really think...just what you want other people to think you think.... *
> 
> So for the record ...
> 
> I am getting on that stage to win and qualify for the brits
> 
> That is all
> 
> Tar Muchly Folks
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Oh and btw - diet is fine, training is good, sex life is good, work life is shoite
> 
> and it's Friday woohoo


You know full well missy a log is to record your feelings through out the diet. It'll be a fantastic thing to look back on for when you next compete to see if your feelings are the same.

I know you have belief in yourself.

I honestly think it's harder to lose the fat when you've had kids. I fight for every single ounce when dieting it's s h it :laugh:

Can't wait to see the end result hunni. Keep your chin up, & keep writing how the diet affects your mind set.

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Jem

:lol: :lol: :lol: Bear it in mind Beks :lol: :lol: :lol:

Linny - ha I know it ! but yes, actually, despite the fact that everyone seems to think I am surrendering to my slight inclination to be self deprecating - I really think I am fcuking fantastic 

I'm surrounded by lardy ass people that consider being size zero amazing  so just because I dont write in here that I can see this muscle here and that vein there doesnt mean I dont know I am transforming -I think feelings are far more important :whistling:

I am a lot stronger than people realise - I've been through some shoite in my time and dealt with it - THIS, THIS is a piece of p!ss ....... :lol:

Someone said last night that I was shallow because I go for men with nice faces and muscles...takes a strong person to admit what they really want and not settle for second best ...losers settle, winners strive for more, always

So stick that in your pipes and smoke it


----------



## rs007

God you are so shallow! :whistling:

Joke!!!

Fck everyone else, this is something you are doing for YOU, just for you (not selfish, you deserve it, everyone does), and like you say, in the grand scheme of things, its actually easy... just remember that when Paul is in a bad mood with short dude syndrome and puts you onto protein and veg only :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> Someone said last night that I was shallow because I go for men with nice faces and muscles...takes a strong person to admit what they really want and not settle for second best ...*losers settle, winners strive for more, always*


she has SEEN the light, hallelujah:bounce:


----------



## Linny

LOL good for you :bounce:

I read through my old diet diary last night and I nearly p!ssed myself, talk about head fckcity.com:laugh:

Has for you being shallow NO your just going for what you like girl damn that's an attribute! I hear you going for guys with muscles, I go for brick ****e houses with diamond geezer faces, that's not vein it's sorting the wheat from the chaff lol

xx


----------



## RACK

So the first week's gone ok then Jem 

I hear you on the shallow front. I got told this a few times, but you really don't wanna know my answer lol


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> God you are so shallow! :whistling:
> 
> Joke!!!
> 
> Fck everyone else, this is something you are doing for YOU, just for you (not selfish, you deserve it, everyone does), and like you say, in the grand scheme of things, its actually easy... just remember that when Paul is in a bad mood with short dude syndrome and puts you onto protein and veg only :lol: :lol: :lol:


*Quite Rams * :thumb: * What can possibly go wrong ? I mean, the man tells me what to do, I do it * :whistling: * Like I've never done exactly what a man's told me to do before *  * ....ok so perhaps slight amelioration is needed there but you catch my drift:bounce:*

*The short ones are the worst you know .....*



Khaos said:


> she has SEEN the light, hallelujah:bounce:


*Nah knew it was there all along - it just would appear that I needed to tell everybody I could see it .... *



Linny said:


> LOL good for you :bounce:
> 
> I read through my old diet diary last night and I nearly p!ssed myself, talk about head fckcity.com:laugh:
> 
> Has for you being shallow NO your just going for what you like girl damn that's an attribute! I hear you going for guys with muscles, I go for brick ****e houses with diamond geezer faces, that's not vein it's sorting the wheat from the chaff lol
> 
> xx


I agree entirely :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> So the first week's gone ok then Jem
> 
> I hear you on the shallow front. I got told this a few times, but you really don't wanna know my answer lol


It's been emotional  :lol:

Well what sort of a turn on is fugly :confused1:

Go on J - spill

BTW get on UGM at some point - interesting little development there :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

My reason answer was "Why should I go for someone who's not nice looking and doesn't look after herself. Last thing I want when I'm putting all this work in to look good is a fat spotty lass with greasey skin. I'm too good looking for that. I want to walk down the street hand in hand with someone I fancy the ass off and who makes me proud"

I'll get over there now.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> It's been emotional  :lol:
> 
> Well what sort of a turn on is fugly :confused1:
> 
> Go on J - spill
> 
> *BTW get on UGM at some point - interesting little development there* :thumbup1:


What's all this about then missy?? :whistling:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> My reason answer was "Why should I go for someone who's not nice looking and doesn't look after herself. Last thing I want when I'm putting all this work in to look good is a fat spotty lass with greasey skin. I'm too good looking for that. I want to walk down the street hand in hand with someone I fancy the ass off and who makes me proud"
> 
> I'll get over there now.


*Indeed J - doesn't everyone * :confused1: * Some people are so head fooked it's unreal* :lol:



mick_the_brick said:


> What's all this about then missy?? :whistling:


You're the feckin mod there - you tell me


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> *Indeed J - doesn't everyone * :confused1: * Some people are so head fooked it's unreal* :lol:
> 
> You're the feckin mod there - you tell me


Sounds like I'll need my mod-spanking-stick out then


----------



## mick_the_brick

Anyways my people that are reading that don't know what UGM is:

www.ugm.org.uk


----------



## Jem

PLUG SPAMTASTIC Lol


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> PLUG SPAMTASTIC Lol


The stick is now set to 'stun' :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> The stick is now set to 'stun' :lol: :lol: :whistling:


I think they are all a bit stunned anyway :whistling: especially FGB - he's my biatch - make sure you remind him of that fact as well .... :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Yeah I'll mention it in the MOD's room...

Paul's a nice guy TBH... don't you be leading him astray


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Yeah I'll mention it in the MOD's room...
> 
> Paul's a nice guy TBH... don't you be leading him astray


T'was the other way round as I recall :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:

Yes of course he is :laugh: - just like he drinks herbal tea everyday whilst cogitating the Reader's Digest


----------



## mick_the_brick

Aw well.. so you know wabout the stuff he is really into then??

The gas mask and poppers thing yeah??


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Aw well.. so you know wabout the stuff he is really into then??
> 
> The gas mask and poppers thing yeah??


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I will dig about later :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Oh and btw - diet is fine, training is good, sex life is good, work life is shoite
> 
> and it's Friday woohoo


Hey 4 outta 5 aint bad lady


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I will dig about later :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah just becareful how you approach it..

It's a little taboo around some parts you know :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Ha You Ok Kate ?

Yes Mick ......

OMG just read the legs programme .......shoite - my legs hurt just thinking about it ...sure there are no typos in that email Paul?


----------



## RACK

To words for leg day;

GET READY!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Pauls legs session is painful the first time hehe , hows it going hun x


----------



## Jem

Hey people well I survived it...and 50 min cardio afterwards phew!

Had a sicky burp on the leg press lol - apart from that - oh and again on the lunges ...but except those ...all was ok ! aaaand it was over really quickly ...before training partner finished his shoulders actually

Weights were severely reduced though and I am assuming that this is the norm when we are talking 15 set of leg extensions because supergirl I aint...

I was utterly battered at the end of the session !


----------



## Bettyboo

I had to reduce my weights too hun lol glad you enjoyed it though x


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Hey people well I survived it...and 50 min cardio afterwards phew!
> 
> *Had a sicky burp *on the leg press lol - apart from that - oh and again on the lunges ...but except those ...all was ok ! aaaand it was over really quickly ...before training partner finished his shoulders actually
> 
> Weights were severely reduced though and I am assuming that this is the norm when we are talking 15 set of leg extensions because supergirl I aint...
> 
> I was utterly battered at the end of the session !


hahaha a sicky burp :lol: :lol: Thats all i have to say


----------



## Jem

PMSL true story K ....and where ...just where Tara - did I say that i enjoyed it .....fpmsl - No I did not enjoy it one iota ...

At one point when I was on the x-trainer comtemplating just how much chocolate I was gonna consume when this is all over ...nicky leant over and said smiling ..."do you love it" ....LMAO I swore in response ...I am beginning to hate cardio - cheers Paul :-0


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> PMSL true story K ....and where ...just where Tara - did I say that i enjoyed it .....fpmsl - No I did not enjoy it one iota ...
> 
> At one point when I was on the x-trainer comtemplating just how much chocolate I was gonna consume when this is all over ...nicky leant over and said smiling ..."do you love it" ....LMAO I swore in response ...I am beginning to hate cardio - cheers Paul :-0


Err Jem did you say your beginning to *hate* cardio or did i just read that wrong :whistling:

Im quite enjoying it hehe:tongue:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

A sicky burp......omb (oh my biscuit)


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Err Jem did you say your beginning to *hate* cardio or did i just read that wrong :whistling:
> 
> Im quite enjoying it hehe:tongue:


After that legs session let me just tell you ....the only thing keeping me on that x trainer was Pete Lawson :lol: He even watched from downstairs to make sure I did his prescribed extra 5 mins the b*stard:confused1:  

Man is a masochist you know :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

^^but you loved it really^^


----------



## Jem

Erm nope ....I didnt - sense of relief to be finished was overwhelming and I got some hugs so that was nice ....but the training part ooft - you can keep till next week


----------



## Bettyboo

Well done hun x


----------



## Jem

thanks tara - you ok now ?


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> PMSL true story K ....and where ...just where Tara - did I say that i enjoyed it .....fpmsl - No I did not enjoy it one iota ...
> 
> At one point when I was on the x-trainer comtemplating just how much chocolate I was gonna consume when this is all over ...nicky leant over and said smiling ..."do you love it" ....LMAO I swore in response ...I am beginning to hate cardio - cheers Paul :-0


wait until i double it.....weird how 45min lasts 50 never had that before:rolleyes:


----------



## Jem

It was Pete's fault Paul - he made me do it ....


----------



## 3752

yet he was downstairs??


----------



## Jem

For the first 40 mins he was right beside me.... I told him I was only supposed to do 45 !


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah im cooking on gas back to training today, I really enjoyed it


----------



## Jem

What I mean to say Paul is ...sorry about the extra 5 mins

[still PRL's fault though - getting me into trouble]

Glad to hear it Tara -was getting worried for a bit - so you are still doing trained then as planned ?


----------



## Bettyboo

I think im doing toned hun - lol Paul knows x


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> What I mean to say Paul is ...sorry about the extra 5 mins
> 
> [still PRL's fault though - getting me into trouble]
> 
> Glad to hear it Tara -was getting worried for a bit - so you are still doing trained then as planned ?


Oi if you had been looking at the Cross Trainer you would have realised you were free spinning for 5 mins after the trainer had reset itself. :lol: I was just ensuring you got the benefits of the cardio workout.

Well impressed.

Thought you ****ed off home half way through the workout, only to see you hammering it out on the leg press. Keep up the good work babe. :beer:

All set for back next Saturday? Think Nicky and my sister want to punish me for something. Haven't a clue what!!!!!


----------



## Jem

So we are all right in the same boat Tara :thumb: Good stuff !



PRL said:


> Oi if you had been looking at the Cross Trainer you would have realised you were free spinning for 5 mins after the trainer had reset itself. :lol: I was just ensuring you got the benefits of the cardio workout.
> 
> *Knew there was method in your madness - and it's only because you were chattering away to me that this occurred :laugh: so in actual fact I did the allotted time ! *
> 
> Well impressed.
> 
> *Ha doesnt take a fat lot then * :tongue:
> 
> Thought you ****ed off home half way through the workout, only to see you hammering it out on the leg press. Keep up the good work babe. :beer:
> 
> *Pffft fooked off home ? I wish, failure is not an option Petey .....*
> 
> All set for back next Saturday? Think Nicky and my sister want to punish me for something. Haven't a clue what!!!!!


Have not got the foggiest - may be it's something to do with the fact that you keep bringing out that fookin phone and snapping pictures ffs :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol: A girl only has so much tolerance you know :cool2:

We will have to see if Paul can amend my programme to fit a back session in on a Saturday ....DOUBT IT 

.....and you know, if he says no - well then I will have to give it a miss - SHAAAAME really because you know how desperate I am to suffer that session ......not  :whistling: 

See you soon xx


----------



## Kate1976

Totally with you on the legs Jem - holy mother of god! Dramtically dropped my weights to just to get the reps completed.

When the doms kick in, I can foresee walking being interesting !!

Still one down 13 to go!


----------



## Jem

Ok so having suffienctly recovered, and still having the power of mobility [somewhat hindered, but I still have it nonetheless] here it is :

Leg Exts - 12 reps

30kg x 4

20kg x 3

Leg Press

6 sets of 50kg

Leg Exts - 15 reps

5 sets of 20kg

Walking Lunges

8lb dbells

10 strides x 3 per leg

Lying Leg Curls

30kg x 6 sets

Standing Calf Raises

70kg x 20 reps

Haha damn right Kate - bring it on xxx


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Ladies is it weight day for you too?


----------



## Jem

Erm I need to check .....


----------



## rodrigo

mornin puddleduck you been trainin your a$$ off i read. have a good weekend and keep at it hun


----------



## jimmy79

morning jem good to see you are still working hard! Im sure you will do really well:thumb:


----------



## RACK

How's the legs today?


----------



## 3752

Bettyboo said:


> I think im doing toned hun - lol Paul knows x


yes toned for Tara


----------



## Jem

Hi folks - legs are surprisingly ok considering the bashing they took ? was expecting severe pain ....calves are aching but apart from that nowt !

Done me cardio today anyway

Knackered and feeling really zoned out

Just walked around Spar looking at nice food - Bramley Apple Pie looked yummy - NB: I would never normally consider apple pie ...

Creme Egg would be good too

I have only lost 2lbs for first weigh in - typical !

Perhaps next week will be better ....I have done everything spot on so know it's not down to anything other than my awkward body ...


----------



## Khaos1436114653

2lbs don't start complaining girl.....


----------



## 3752

2lb is a good start if you had dropped 10lbs you would be panicking you had lost muscle 13 weeks to go at the current rate thats 2stone in total.....


----------



## rs007

2lb spot on! Good controlled loss, well done!


----------



## chrisj22

2lb is an awesome amount, Jem!

Slowly, slowly, catchy monkey and all that...


----------



## Bettyboo

Well done Jem x


----------



## Jem

Thanks very much folks !

I am slow to catch on though [listen] - few tweaks being made for next week re training [no extras] & diet [timing]

I feel re-invigorated and ready to start a 2nd week


----------



## mal

perfect


----------



## Jem

Oi I smell trouble  ....hope you're planning on behaving Mal :lol:


----------



## mal

i promise:innocent:


----------



## Jem

A promise is a comfort to a fool ....especially whilst followed by a smilie 

I is watching you :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

mal said:


> i promise:innocent:





Jem said:


> A promise is a comfort to a fool ....especially whilst followed by a smilie
> 
> I is watching you :lol:


ive just read his post in the 'DIET' thread :lol: :lol: :lol: can see why your worried :lol: high jinx afoot


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> ive just read his post in the 'DIET' thread :lol: :lol: :lol: can see why your worried :lol: high jinx afoot


trouble with a capital T is our mal :tongue:

mal means bad in french also .....not a good omen :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> trouble with a capital T is our mal :tongue:
> 
> mal means bad in french also .....not a good omen :lol:


damn knew I should have stuck with the french..........well maybe not, cant fookin spell in english :lol: :lol: :lol:

have the song to damien omen running through my head now...du du dudu du du dudu (if you can get that...lol) :tongue:


----------



## mal

im not rising to it:tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

mal said:


> im not rising to it:tongue:


BBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGG:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

go on just rise to it


----------



## mal

"NO" im going on facebook now,catch up with all my mates.you are cute though,cheeky lookin.


----------



## kitten30

Hiya! Good luck with your prep...2lbs down that's great!  All the best, you're looking fab x


----------



## Jem

Wish all these people with fantastic backs would stop commenting in my journal ffs :lol: :lol: :lol:

From now on - hot muscular female bodies are banned ye hear me  Anyone could give a girl a complex :tongue:

On a serious note: thanks Kitty and everyone else who has provided words of encouragement :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Wish all these people with fantastic backs would stop commenting in my journal ffs :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> From now on - hot muscular female bodies are banned ye hear me  Anyone could give a girl a complex :tongue: yipeeee im fine then :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> On a serious note: thanks Kitty and everyone else who has provided words of encouragement :thumb:


----------



## Jem

I was gonna say - this means claire is fine ....but then I thought some nutters might think I was being a nasty biatch


----------



## jimmy79

moring jem hows things in your world?


----------



## Jem

Great Jimmy ! How's you ?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I was gonna say - this means claire is fine ....but then I thought some nutters might think I was being a nasty biatch


lol yeah like I was gonna say you could loose 2lbs by going to the toilet....but that would be taken the wrong way to :lol: :lol: :lol: awaits flames.....

obviously I dont mean it............kind of


----------



## jimmy79

not bad jem thanks had another week away from the gym had to do a 60hr week. Done a good chest workout yesterday though.


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol yeah like I was gonna say you could loose 2lbs by going to the toilet....but that would be taken the wrong way to awaits flames.....
> 
> obviously I dont mean it............kind of


FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: yep slaved all week training and eating cacky bland food :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: when I could have just eaten whatever I wanted and then relieved myself

Same result either way :confused1: :whistling: 

2lbs off

 

Cowbagwhoreslut :cool2: :lol: :cool2:



jimmy79 said:


> not bad jem thanks had another week away from the gym had to do a 60hr week. Done a good chest workout yesterday though.


Woof you must be loaded then Jimmy :whistling: - I will come live with you and do your housework [well pay someone to do it while I watch DVDs] and you can slave away all week  . Then I can just train, sleep and eat :thumbup1:

I hate doing chesticles actually - bit weak


----------



## jimmy79

sounds good to me jem not sure what the wife would say though, You might think im loaded but with two kids and im the only one that works it dont last long.


----------



## clairey.h

is liking cowbagslutwhore, even beats gymbunnys clamptastic :lol: :lol: :lol:

word of the day......I have essay to do you have work....stop distracting me with your oh so witty insults..........you whoreslutcowbag


----------



## Jem

jimmy79 said:


> sounds good to me jem not sure what the wife would say though, You might think im loaded but with two kids and im the only one that works i dont last long.


Nah she wont notice :laugh: just pretend like you are Jimmy - see, it's this thing called the internet and it would appear that people like you and I are far too truthful 

We are supposed to create alter egos

I will be superbitch ....no wait ...too realistic - I will work on it :thumbup1:



clairey.h said:


> is liking cowbagslutwhore, even beats gymbunnys clamptastic :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> word of the day......I have essay to do you have work....stop distracting me with your oh so witty insults..........you whoreslutcowbag


I just blatantly told you how much work I have meself dumbfooksh!tbrains  so lemme get on with it :cool2: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

FPMSLMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: oh we whistle while we [email protected] :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmy79

when you coming down? :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

see jeminty men dont want a cleaner they want a toesucker :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> FPMSLMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: oh we whistle while we [email protected] :lol: :lol:


ROFLMAO

POT KETTLE FECKIN BLACK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmy79

clairey.h said:


> see jeminty men dont want a cleaner they want a toesucker :lol: :lol:


im allergic to housework!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> see jeminty men dont want a cleaner they want a toesucker :lol: :lol:


Wondered why rob was still with you :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

DARE MARE :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

OMG im actually properly Laughing out Loud :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

[email protected] :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

jimmy79 said:


> im allergic to housework!


Me too Jimmy - get a cleaner :thumb:


----------



## jimmy79

Jem said:


> Me too Jimmy - get a cleaner :thumb:


i have remember im married! :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> OMG im actually properly Laughing out Loud :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> [email protected] :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

That does it :confused1:

:ban: :ban: :ban:

I cannot type for laughing


----------



## clairey.h

jimmy79 said:


> i have remember im married! :whistling:


so am I.....and I aint no cleaner :lol: :lol: :lol: to quote yourself im allergic


----------



## Jem

jimmy79 said:


> i have remember im married! :whistling:


I nearly had one of those - but they demand extras and the mop was being overused :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> That does it :confused1:
> 
> :ban: :ban: :ban:
> 
> I cannot type for laughing


LMAO oh dear where did it all go wrong......this is a serious training competition journal :cool2: [email protected]......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LMAO oh dear where did it all go wrong......this is a serious training competition journal :cool2: [email protected] :lol: :lol:


Yeah well if I get Paul on the phone today - I am blaming you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

ok I will behave.....would just like to add though

SHE STARTED IT

love you paul :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> ok I will behave.....would just like to add though
> 
> SHE STARTED IT
> 
> love you paul :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


FPMSL snotty nosed ass licker 

You know he is gonna rise above it anyway doncha :lol: :lol: :lol:

He'll just ignore the journal for a few pages - mark my words :cool2:


----------



## jimmy79

Jem said:


> I nearly had one of those - but they demand extras and the mop was being overused :laugh:


you gotta get the extras..... :thumb: sorry if i destroyed your journal i feel guilty now!


----------



## Jem

jimmy79 said:


> you gotta get the extras..... :thumb: sorry if i destroyed your journal i feel guilty now!


Erm Jimmy - I think I managed that all on me own :lol: :lol: :lol:

Call it group therapy - great for the soul :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Journal flyby....hope you're OK missus? Sounds like you are having fun 

How are you legs?? I think I have broken mine...not good 

Anyway have a good week x


----------



## Jem

Hi Kate ! Great thanks - avoiding work & by all accounts doing a very good job of it ....so gonna be in the shoite tomorrow ! I cannot concentrate on anything at all pmsl

Sooo you are v quiet - all ok ?

Well done on the 3lbs down

xx


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Hi Kate ! Great thanks - avoiding work & by all accounts doing a very good job of it ....so gonna be in the shoite tomorrow ! I cannot concentrate on anything at all pmsl
> 
> Sooo you are v quiet - all ok ?
> 
> Well done on the 3lbs down
> 
> xx


Hmmm just feeling a bit meh at the moment, not sure why, I hope it will pass. Hopefully its just end of 1st week blues!!

Thanks...... was shocked....not sure it can be sustained tho. The first weekend without booze with very strange??

Need to get MSN sorted out - have a good week mrs xx


----------



## Jem

Last night was the toughest for me !

I drank Pepsi Max for flavour of some sort :confused1:

Got through it though - have a pic of myself in a bikini on my screensaver on 2 pcs in the living room - fpmsl, that stops temptation dead in its tracks  believe me  

Would love a bar of Galaxy Cookie Crumble though or some peanut M&Ms or Minstrels or a Crunchie, cheesecake, victoria sponge [wtf? havent had that since high tea on a Sunday when I was about 10yrs old], toast with lurpak, fruit scone with strawberry jam, a Bounty, Snicker, Mars Bar

All those things would be nice

Think I will make a cup of tea


----------



## clairey.h

you told me not to list food :lol: :lol: see you need no help your a bad influence unto yourself


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you told me not to list food :lol: :lol: see you need no help your a bad influence unto yourself


Oooh ffs - just went into the kitchen to make a cup of tea - come back in, sat down and realised that I did not make tea - dunno what I just did in the kitchen actually :wacko: I really dont ?


----------



## jonti1leg

Jem said:


> Last night was the toughest for me !
> 
> I drank Pepsi Max for flavour of some sort :confused1:
> 
> Got through it though - have a pic of myself in a bikini on my screensaver on 2 pcs in the living room - fpmsl, that stops temptation dead in its tracks  believe me
> 
> Would love a bar of Galaxy Cookie Crumble though or some peanut M&Ms or Minstrels or a *Crunchie*, cheesecake, victoria sponge [wtf? havent had that since high tea on a Sunday when I was about 10yrs old], toast with lurpak, fruit scone with strawberry jam, a Bounty, Snicker, Mars Bar
> 
> All those things would be nice
> 
> Think I will make a cup of tea


oh my god...what i wouldnt do for a crunchie right now :cursing:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Oooh ffs - just went into the kitchen to make a cup of tea - come back in, sat down and realised that I did not make tea - dunno what I just did in the kitchen actually :wacko: I really dont ?


stuffing your face.....you are just sufferring from selective memory syndrome :lol: :lol:

I have just been making cakes with children.......and only have another 500 words to go on essay........ :bounce:


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> oh my god...what i wouldnt do for a crunchie right now :cursing:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Murder is just fine under these circumstances Jon :thumb:



clairey.h said:


> stuffing your face.....you are just sufferring from selective memory syndrome :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have just been making cakes with children.......and only have another 500 words to go on essay........ :bounce:


Ye feckin heathen eejit -will you no just believe in is ffs girlie :lol: :lol: :lol:

Biatch ! Go and eat your satfat cakes - ye big fattyberlattybutterball - those clothes will never fit when they arrive mwahahahaha winolardassbiatch :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Oh and well done on near essay completion ....yay claire xxxx


----------



## clairey.h

winolardassbiatch.....lmao how many new names have you made for me today 

anyone with a lesser opinion of themselves may take offence :lol: :lol: and cry themsleves to sleep and not eat forever more.......

but as im fookin fantastic thats not gonna happen :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

so why dont you just go and sh1t out another 2lbs cheer yourself up make room for a crunchie or galaxy crumble whatever the fook it is......hehehehe :lol:

thanks for well done, me thinking 1 more paragraph, then intro and conclusion, then spend the rest of the feckin night trying to work out how to list references without getting marked down...........am awaiting tutors email for help :lol: :lol: :lol: im soooo dense


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> Wish all these people with fantastic backs would stop commenting in my journal ffs :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> From now on - hot muscular female bodies are banned ye hear me  Anyone could give a girl a complex :tongue:


 :mellow: :mellow: :mellow: :mellow:missbc pokes her head around the corner to see if she can come in and say hello (i feel so unloved :crying: :crying: :crying: )


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> :mellow: :mellow: :mellow: :mellow:missbc pokes her head around the corner to see if she can come in and say hello (i feel so unloved :crying: :crying: :crying: )


FOOK RIGHT OFF KIWI BACK LADY :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> FOOK RIGHT OFF KIWI BACK LADY :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :crying: :no::no: :crying:


----------



## clairey.h

MissBC said:


> :mellow: :mellow: :mellow: :mellow:missbc pokes her head around the corner to see if she can come in and say hello (i feel so unloved :crying: :crying: :crying: )


ooohhh stop bragging :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

only joking......you can say hello I suppose


----------



## MissBC

clairey.h said:


> ooohhh stop bragging :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> only joking......you can say hello I suppose


:laugh::laugh:

YO WHATS UP BIATCH :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> winolardassbiatch.....lmao how many new names have you made for me today
> 
> *I am on form claire * :whistling:
> 
> *hey if the cap fits ...wear it! will cover your ginge as well * :thumbup1: :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> anyone with a lesser opinion of themselves may take offence :lol: :lol: and cry themsleves to sleep and not eat forever more.......
> 
> but as im fookin fantastic thats not gonna happen :lol: :lol:
> 
> *...and modest tooooooooo* :cool2: :laugh:
> 
> so why dont you just go and sh1t out another 2lbs cheer yourself up make room for a crunchie or galaxy crumble whatever the fook it is......hehehehe :lol:
> 
> *BIATCHINGDELIASMITHWANNABE * :whistling: *:whistling:* :whistling: :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> thanks for well done, me thinking 1 more paragraph, then intro and conclusion, then spend the rest of the feckin night trying to work out how to list references without getting marked down...........am awaiting tutors email for help :lol: :lol: :lol: im soooo dense


yep did not need you to point that out - QED :beer: xxxxx


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> :crying: :no::no: :crying:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: *Didnt work though did it Bri * :lol: *:lol: How are you hun? Diet ok ? x*



clairey.h said:


> ooohhh stop bragging :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> only joking......you can say hello I suppose


*Yes claire is the gatekeeper* :thumb:



MissBC said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> YO WHATS UP BIATCH :whistling:


haha she has pitched the tone for the journal today :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: *Didnt work though did it Bri * :lol: *:lol: How are you hun? Diet ok ? x*
> 
> *YUS all going well missy, was HUNGRY with a capital H last night when out but i just did my best to ummmmmmmm occupy myself with someone i mean something else * :whistling:
> 
> haha she has pitched the tone for the journal today :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> *DAM straight i have * :rockon:


----------



## clairey.h

MissBC said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> YO WHATS UP BIATCH :whistling:


how many times can I be called a biatch in one single day :confused1: :confused1: I know jems making her way up to treble figures....but miss bc really is that language nessasary.......cowbag (jems word on the day) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

How are you bunch of crack whores today? :thumb:

I'm down with this sh1t! :thumbup1:

LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:

P.s - well done on the 2lb loss Jem, a 2lb sh1t stretches the sphincter somewhat - I'm proud of you girl! :thumb: LMAO :lol:


----------



## MissBC

clairey.h said:


> how many times can I be called a biatch in one single day :confused1: :confused1: I know jems making her way up to treble figures....but miss bc really is that language nessasary.......cowbag (jems word on the day) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


shush spunkchops or il unleash my pent up diet anger on you!!!! :cursing: and after 5 weeks it WONT be pretty lol

:lol:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> How are you bunch of crack whores today?
> 
> I'm down with this sh1t!
> 
> LMAO :lol: :lol:
> 
> P.s - well done on the 2lb loss Jem, a 2lb sh1t stretches the sphincter somewhat - I'm proud of you girl! :thumb: LMAO


ROFLMAO might know missmackyeinthef[email protected] would be in the vicinity when it's potty mouth time :lol: :lol:

  Lol at 2lb pooh jokes [claire - payback is due :whistling: :lol: ]



MissBC said:


> shush spunkchops or il unleash my pent up diet anger on you!!!! :cursing: and after 5 weeks it WONT be pretty lol


 :ban: :rockon: :ban: :rockon: Not sure - Loyalty or treachery - which way shall I go ? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Nah - sock it to her Briar - she deserves to feel the full force :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

me I know nothing :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: literally

I dont know why everyone is picking on me :confused1: ok maybe I do :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

Well done on the loss Jem


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Well done on the loss Jem


FPMSL dont you even start J :lol: :lol: :lol:

Week 2 yay! what fun this is ..... :confused1: :whistling: 

At least I can say I have brekkie done and dusted already woohoo - I am going to be soooo well behaved re this plan this week :tongue:


----------



## RACK

I wasn't starting lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Jem, keep going women you can do it!! x


----------



## chrisj22

Keep doing what you're doing, hun.

Chin up


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I wasn't starting lol


For once ..... :whistling: :lol:



Bettyboo said:


> Morning Jem, keep going women you can do it!! x


I am ...just try telling me bod that - it's proving most unobliging :lol: :lol: :lol:



chrisj22 said:


> Keep doing what you're doing, hun.
> 
> Chin up


Haha now correct terminology there was "chins up" chris - get with the programme :lol: :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice work on the weight loss..

Slow and steady wins the race.. Paul will keep whips yer ass anyways..

That is what he is there to do - when you see the end result you will know it was worth it


----------



## PRL

2lbs loss in the first week is good going.

Keep it up.


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> 2lbs loss in the first week is good going.
> 
> Keep it up.


I will :thumb: oooft have to see if Paul can amend programme to fit in our back session on Saturday as well ...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just stopping by for a catch up


----------



## vsideboy

sweet, 2lb in 1 week well done. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> hows it all going?
> 
> training on saturdays? all sounding a bit hardcore!


*I am a bit hardcore russ * :thumbup1: :lol: * soft is not a good look on stage* :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Just stopping by for a catch up


*As per reps lady ....*



vsideboy said:


> sweet, 2lb in 1 week well done. :thumb:


*Fankoo Dan - no poo jokes now* :whistling: :lol: *hoping t'will be better next week *


----------



## Jem

Right I am invigorated and ready to pledge allegiance to the boss ...having discussed certain issues I have with being slightly wayward...

Sooo food has been followed to the word - as in timings are good, all meals consumed so far - 2 to go. I am such a muppet though, I still find it difficult to reconcile eating so much - it's an all consuming thing remembering to eat all the time.

I keep having to come home to eat food - normally if not at the pc working, I am on the road.

I am sure it will click into place as the week wears on

*Monday *

*
*

*
Chest and Biceps *

Training today was strange - I am done and dusted already, I went on my own today - training partner left to his own devices tonight as I just need to behave and not add in extras.

No warm up

All are 3 x 15

Pec Deck

1 @ 20kg

2 @ 30kg rest pause on last set after 10 reps then other 5 done

Incline Smiths Press

1 @ 20kg

2 @ 30kg rest pause at 10 then other 5 done as above [?]

Definitely stronger on this, this week though, although cannot remember what I did last week - will see if I can find it !

Cable Cross

Pin out pfft

3 x 15

BBell Curls

10kg straight bar [no ez about] - harder with this bar I find

DBell seated curls

5kg - Definitely noticed that the left arm is a lot weaker than the right, it tires at 10 reps, last few reps of last set were done alternating arms as could not get the left up any more

Abs

Bike x 45 mins - boring !

and lastly ....my feckin calves are like solid immovable lumps and killing me from legs on Friday. Lighter weight and higher reps definitely do the job, sure I had used this protocol in the past to no affect ....not sure what happened there ?


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> if you can get up and train at the weekend then you can do anything!! ;-0


....and guess what else russ ?...I dont even eat choccie buttons or drink coke whilst training either :whistling: :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## MT29

Are dumbell seated curls any good ? Never tried them.


----------



## vsideboy

Looks like a good session, as for last weeks weights I agree it gets a struggle to find what you did last time in a journal so I am thinking of copying my previous 3 day split to my first post of my journal then I always know where it is. You might try that?

Just gonna add it to the bottom of the first post under

******************

* CURRENT SESSIONS *

******************

or something like that, then its always a quick find when needed.


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> and lastly ....my feckin calves are like solid immovable lumps and killing me from legs on Friday. Lighter weight and higher reps definitely do the job, sure I had used this protocol in the past to no affect ....not sure what happened there ?


I so hear you on this Jem...I still have DOMs from blummin Friday...not funny! Think I may have to lower the weights this week!!

Day 1, Week 2 dun and in the bag tho :bounce:


----------



## hilly

workout looks good jem, we all have weaker arms but it will catch up with time


----------



## Jem

Hope so hilly - I dont want to look lopsided lol


----------



## Jem

Nice one Dan - will try that !

MT29 - never really focused on doing them as a major part of my bis routine - however if Paul says I need them in there, then they must be good for something !



Kate1976 said:


> I so hear you on this Jem...I still have DOMs from blummin Friday...not funny! Think I may have to lower the weights this week!!
> 
> Day 1, Week 2 dun and in the bag tho :bounce:


Yes Kate funny ! I had lowered the weight though - very significantly ...calves pain is all good though, I never used to feel anything perhaps I was cheating myself out of a full rep on higher weights before who knows! Not really looking forward to legs day this week tbh :lol: it was hard work and I had sicky burps 

Forgot to say: growled at the gym like a bloke today ....in my defence it was totally necessary ...

2 ****s insisted on talking to me throughout final set on the pec deck calling me madame and asking how much longer I was going to be ...right in my face and staring at my erm heaving chest ... when I ignored them, the one leant closer and asked again.

Let's just say, he got a piece of my mind when I was finished the set. I was very quiet but erm the language was universal ... he even agreed that he would not have interrupted a man mid set ...

He did seek me out later and apologise ...

*Relating to this: *

Moods are all change as well !

I feel really high in the mornings - the 4 o'clock slump is still present but moodiness has gone.

Emotions are very balanced as well - in fact, I am quite emotionless at the moment - which, for me, can only be a good thing !


----------



## RACK

If you're seated while doing curls it stops you from cheating by using all your body to swing the db up.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> If you're seated while doing curls it stops you from cheating by using all your body to swing the db up.


...yeah because I am using really macho weights J :lol: - mine might as well be pink 

Morning ! all ok ?


----------



## vsideboy

Morning, have put my current weights in the first post of my journal, providing I remember to update them each time then I can see it being alot easier to find when I need them. :thumb:


----------



## RACK

I'm good thanks 

As for weights, you'd be suprised at how much weight goes down when seated. Mine's also dropped due to doing 15 reps too. Took some right ego bashing but gotta be done.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> ...yeah because I am using really macho weights J :lol: - mine might as well be pink
> 
> Morning ! all ok ?


Nowt wrong with pink weights girly!! 

One day when I'm rich (ie when I win the lottery pmsl :tongue: ) I am gonna build myself a state of the art bb'ing gym with absolutely THE best of everything and let all my mates train there for free.....

...and its all gonna be pink 

Pink DB's up to whatever weight they want, pink plates, benches upholstered in pink etc..... Minted  :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick

A pink gym WTF... LMAO


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mick_the_brick said:


> A pink gym WTF... LMAO


Guaranteed no ego issues in that gym...... :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick

True and if it's for free who gives a fu.ck LOL


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Nice one Dan - will try that !
> 
> MT29 - never really focused on doing them as a major part of my bis routine - however if Paul says I need them in there, then they must be good for something !
> 
> Yes Kate funny ! I had lowered the weight though - very significantly ...calves pain is all good though, I never used to feel anything perhaps I was cheating myself out of a full rep on higher weights before who knows! Not really looking forward to legs day this week tbh :lol: it was hard work and I had sicky burps
> 
> *Forgot to say: growled at the gym like a bloke today ....in my defence it was totally necessary ...*
> 
> 2 ****s insisted on talking to me throughout final set on the pec deck calling me madame and asking how much longer I was going to be ...right in my face and staring at my erm heaving chest ... when I ignored them, the one leant closer and asked again.
> 
> Let's just say, he got a piece of my mind when I was finished the set. I was very quiet but erm the language was universal ... he even agreed that he would not have interrupted a man mid set ...
> 
> He did seek me out later and apologise ...
> 
> *Relating to this: *
> 
> Moods are all change as well !
> 
> I feel really high in the mornings - the 4 o'clock slump is still present but moodiness has gone.
> 
> Emotions are very balanced as well - in fact, I am quite emotionless at the moment - which, for me, can only be a good thing !


lmao nearly spat me pro mass out imagineing u growling like a man :whistling: does that have a e in? and do u no wot i mean ? :lol:

Cant believe u still gettin divs in gym, you need to make a example of someone jem :whistling: I have some ace ideas but wont air them in public :lol: Your doing right thing just gettin on with it, and you will have last laugth when changes kick in :thumbup1: Wish u all the best.


----------



## Jem

I love the sound of a pink gym - can we have pretty toyboys wearing pink muscle tops too ?

Mick you're not invited btw pmsl

J: I know - I never had an ego re weights - too weak !

K - I fink I getcha lol .... yep [email protected] but hey I dont give a fook anymore ! I will just tell them to feck off in future, I've not got time to p!ss ass about in there these days ...i just like to get in, train and get out .....and I NEVER thought I would hear myself say that EVER !

Cheers Honey - you know where I am K, txt if you need to [just not at 3am darlink] x


----------



## mick_the_brick

LMAO..

Didn't think it was 'your' gym


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *I love the sound of a pink gym - can we have pretty toyboys wearing pink muscle tops too ?*


Oh hell yes........ Pretty but muscley ones.... Grrr....... :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:

Dunno where we gonna find any though.... :rolleye: :rolleye: :rolleye:

:lol: :lol: :lol: Ohhh I crack myself up..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Russ I dont shout at anyone :lol: :lol: :lol: that's why I get so much feckin crap in there. New me now though - you mark my words ! Esp choccie button eaters :whistling:



mick_the_brick said:


> LMAO..
> 
> Didn't think it was 'your' gym


  Listen I am running the door :

"sorry yer names not dan yer not comin' in"

Unless you come bearing gifts - like my biatch wrapped in pink for example :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh hell yes........ Pretty but muscley ones.... Grrr....... :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:
> 
> Dunno where we gonna find any though.... :rolleye: :rolleye: :rolleye:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Ohhh I crack myself up..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Fink we can suss that out quite easily Sister Ford


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> Russ I dont shout at anyone :lol: :lol: :lol: that's why I get so much feckin crap in there. New me now though - you mark my words ! Esp choccie button eaters :whistling:
> 
> Listen I am running the door :
> 
> "sorry yer names not dan yer not comin' in"
> 
> Unless you come bearing gifts - like my biatch wrapped in pink for example :whistling:


Aye I'll fetch something for you wrapped up..

Saying that from us talking on UGM this morning....

www.ugm.org.uk

You still want that pony feeding?? :innocent:


----------



## Jem

You are so gonna get banned from this site !!!!!

and....I am gonna get fgb to kick you so hard as well lmfao


----------



## mick_the_brick

LMAO...

You don't know the 1st rule of the MODS room...


----------



## Gym Bunny

mick_the_brick said:


> Aye I'll fetch something for you wrapped up..
> 
> Saying that from us talking on UGM this morning....
> 
> www.ugm.org.uk
> 
> *You still want that pony feeding??* :innocent:


And there was me thinking you were a happily married man. Shame on you! :ban: :lol:

Zara's pink gym sounds superb...I've always been fond of baby blue myself. Or rainbow weights......they'd look magic when you DLed.

Jem, 4pm slump doesn't surprise me if Paul's got you on carbs round workout. Any weird cravings kicked in yet? Last cut I did I started fantasising about tomatoes and carrots.


----------



## Jacko89

Ooooh new pics like a millon pages back! How did i miss these? You need to announce this more lol.

Looking real good though Jem well done, cant wait to see how your prep goes  Keep it up


----------



## mick_the_brick

Gym Bunny said:


> And there was me thinking you were a happily married man. Shame on you! :ban: :lol:
> 
> Zara's pink gym sounds superb...I've always been fond of baby blue myself. Or rainbow weights......they'd look magic when you DLed.
> 
> Jem, 4pm slump doesn't surprise me if Paul's got you on carbs round workout. Any weird cravings kicked in yet? Last cut I did I started fantasising about tomatoes and carrots.


Hey GB..

Just a bit of Geordie banter as Jem is originally from these necks of the woods


----------



## Gym Bunny

mick_the_brick said:


> Hey GB..
> 
> Just a bit of Geordie banter as Jem is originally from these necks of the woods


And there was me thinking you were playing on the fact that most people outside o Ireland have no idea what feeding the pony means. :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

LMAO..

I know you are a lady of the world so NP there


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Listen I am running the door :
> 
> "sorry yer names not dan yer not comin' in"
> 
> Unless you come bearing gifts - like my biatch wrapped in pink for example :whistling:


Do you think they make pink training vests in "muscley boy" sizes....???

If not.... this rugby top might suffice as an alternative... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Fink we can suss that out quite easily Sister Ford


Dunno what you mean :innocent: :whistling:

Oh... unless you're bringing them..... :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

My pink vest is better than that hahaha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

1russ100 said:


> those tops are good for training in UNDER a long sleeve top!!


Look perfectly fine on their own IMO......


----------



## Jacko89

I'd wear it


----------



## hilly

Zara-Leoni said:


> Look perfectly fine on their own IMO......


depends who is wearing it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

1russ100 said:


> the nike ones are better! i use them for when im boxing.havnt got the balls to stand in the gym and train one that colour though


Nah I've always preferred the canterbury ones... I couldn't train in my gym in winter without them tbh.

Plus, rugby players look hot in them 



hilly said:


> depends who is wearing it


This, is very true..... :tongue:  :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

Jem said:


> Russ I dont shout at anyone :lol: :lol: :lol: that's why I get so much feckin crap in there. New me now though - you mark my words ! Esp choccie button eaters :whistling:
> 
> Listen I am running the door :
> 
> "sorry yer names not dan yer not comin' in"
> 
> Unless you come bearing gifts - like my biatch wrapped in pink for example :whistling:


whoppee I'm allowed in!! :cool2: :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Oh hell no not pink! :crying:


----------



## dale_flex

Only real men wear pink! x


----------



## clairey.h

morning stinkbug......off to new gym in a mo :lol: :lol: :lol:

just checking in, hope your doing well


----------



## Jacko89

dale_flex said:


> Only real men wear pink! x


EXACTLY!


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Right I am invigorated and ready to pledge allegiance to the boss ...having discussed certain issues I have with being slightly wayward...
> 
> Cracking the whip already is he??!! Yikes thats early into prep hahaha
> 
> BBell Curls
> 
> 10kg straight bar [no ez about] - harder with this bar I find
> 
> I find this too chic - good to alternate though
> 
> DBell seated curls
> 
> 5kg - Definitely noticed that the left arm is a lot weaker than the right, it tires at 10 reps, last few reps of last set were done alternating arms as could not get the left up any more
> 
> Same as! My left arm literally gives up and dies after 12-15 reps whilst the right arm is still going strong shouting abuse at the weakling left arm
> 
> Abs
> 
> Bike x 45 mins - boring !
> 
> and lastly ....my feckin calves are like solid immovable lumps and killing me from legs on Friday. Lighter weight and higher reps definitely do the job, sure I had used this protocol in the past to no affect ....not sure what happened there ?
> 
> Diet is coming into effect as well hun - sounds like you are doing really well :bounce: Soooo excited to see your progress, ya gonna look mint!
> 
> Any plans for la weekend?


----------



## ares1

dale_flex said:


> Only real men wear pink! x


LOL i have loads of pink shirts - its starting to get quite rediculous.

If i was a few stone bigger i would get the pink canteburry top - as it looks pretty cool.

However as im "skinny fat" at the moment i would look more like Daffyd from little britain :lol:


----------



## Jem

:confused1:I have not posted since page 415 - you lot talk too much  :lol:

J, Hilly & Dale- sure the pink canterburys would look just lovely 

Miss Whippy : yo yo - how goes it ? yep all is coolio, going well and things are finally beginning to fall into place, as in, I can sort of think straight now. I cannot wait to see the final results neither :confused1: I cannot imagine it tbh....what a strange girl I am, putting myself through this :laugh:

Claire - whatever with your stinkbug....you will get yours girlie - just as soon as I get rid of these acrylics and and can type again that is! Re: phone call revelation -----> dont you feckin dare ...I am watching :whistling: :whistling:

Paul: Kept me sane with those food tips esp re the rice - was yummy actually! thanks for that - it helped a lot ...still not had my concentration email though:rolleyes: anyone would think you were busy or summit pffft

Yesterday -trained back/rear delts & stuck to the original plan Paul...despite me supposedly changing it to train with Pete on Sat  as per call.

(- it's not me being awkward - training partner was a bit put out that he changed his routine to fit in with mine and then I was sodding off to train with someone else )


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice work keep it up


----------



## clairey.h

a couple of ideas for your stage music

prodigy.....breathe

alesha dixon...breathe

what dya think  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> a couple of ideas for your stage music
> 
> prodigy.....breathe
> 
> alesha dixon...breathe
> 
> what dya think  :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ooooooh ffs :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I am so glad that it's so obscure no one would ever know wtf you are banging on about ....however it does sound like a sexual reference

WHICH IT IS NOT !

You're so feckin nosey :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Good luck at parent's evening with the devil' spawn anyhoo :thumb:


----------



## dax

Helllooooo Jem

Not been around much lately and i see you've made some big decisions and decided to compete, well done, im sure you'll do fabulous. :clap:

Training and diet seem to be going well to, Pscarb is keeping you in check eh? :thumbup1:

Now, i just need to get myself as organised with training as you and i'll be ok :laugh:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Ooooooh ffs :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I am so glad that it's so obscure no one would ever know wtf you are banging on about ....however it does sound like a sexual reference
> 
> WHICH IT IS NOT !
> 
> You're so feckin nosey :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Good luck at parent's evening with the devil' spawn anyhoo :thumb:


I have worked it out what she is going on about :whistling: ok i lie :lol:

Hope all is well


----------



## jonti1leg

hows the cardio going Jem ? you decided to go for it at last i see ? which show you doing ?


----------



## Jem

dax said:


> Helllooooo Jem
> 
> Not been around much lately and i see you've made some big decisions and decided to compete, well done, im sure you'll do fabulous. :clap:
> 
> Training and diet seem to be going well to, Pscarb is keeping you in check eh? :thumbup1:
> 
> Now, i just need to get myself as organised with training as you and i'll be ok :laugh:





jonti1leg said:


> hows the cardio going Jem ? you decided to go for it at last i see ? which show you doing ?


*God, would you boys keep up please *  

*I am doing the 9th May show Midlands Nabba Jon *

*Dax nice to see you back mate - now get your sh!t sorted * :thumb:



leafman said:


> I have worked it out what she is going on about :whistling: ok i lie :lol:
> 
> Hope all is well


PMSL you would never work it out K - it's not as exciting as it sounds neither lol


----------



## jonti1leg

are you telling me off ???

Sorry...

I'm doing one on 9th May also x


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> are you telling me off ???
> 
> Sorry...
> 
> I'm doing one on 9th May also x


 :lol: :lol: who me ? :innocent: never !

you're new avi looks great Jon - things are obviously progressing hun

which show is it exactly then ? same as Dale?

All the best with the training and diet then


----------



## dax

Jem said:


> *Dax nice to see you back mate - now get your sh!t sorted * :thumb:


thanks Jem, yes sh!t is geting well and truely sorted, first day back in the gym today after a looooooong layoff, should be interesting :laugh: I may even start a journal!

What class are you doing at your show?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jonti1leg said:


> are you telling me off ???
> 
> Sorry...
> 
> *I'm doing one on 9th May also *x


....and me.... and Ramsay.....

lmao... that'll be some day :tongue:


----------



## jonti1leg

shame its all different places..we could've met up....

Yeh Jem...mine is same as Dales...South Lakes Classic...

2nd one is Mr Lincolnshire...3rd July

Avi is couple months old now...will put new one one shortly


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> ....and me.... and Ramsay.....
> 
> lmao... that'll be some day :tongue:





jonti1leg said:


> shame its all different places..we could've met up....
> 
> Yeh Jem...mine is same as Dales...South Lakes Classic...
> 
> 2nd one is Mr Lincolnshire...3rd July
> 
> Avi is couple months old now...will put new one one shortly


OMG - Dale, Jon, Me, Zar and Rams all on the same day in 3 different locations ? how naf is that


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> all still going well on week 2? :-0


hi russy boy ! yes all going well hun - surprisingly well ...not speaking too soon though


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> killed anyone in the gym yet?


Not been yet - when with training partner it all goes smoothly - it's when I am left to my own devices I start to get evil :lol: :lol: :lol:

Eaten any more choccie buttons on the treadmill yet?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey Jem, good chatting to you today.

Best of luck for the prep

(cheesecake)


----------



## mal

keep up the good work jem:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

mal said:


> keep up the good work jem:thumbup1:


Thanks tinker :thumbup1:



1russ100 said:


> whats a treadmill?
> 
> i always eat them at the beginning of my session along with the bottle of coke. its become a habbit now!!! :thumbup1:


Lol I like your style ...I bet it catches on as well russ :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

keep up the good work, and don't listen to the "little voices"


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey Jem, good chatting to you today.
> 
> Best of luck for the prep
> 
> (cheesecake)


Yo Aaron !

Great talking to you actually - who'd have thought you were such a funny guy eh 

Actually, I was singing your praises yesterday because you made so much sense and clarified a few things for me ...I'm normal !

...ok well maybe not 'normal' as such ...but on the same level as other people which is nice to know :lol:

oh and sneaky russian is after you too :cool2: :lol:

(cheesecake is always worth a mention - carrot cake loving heathen:whistling


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> keep up the good work, and don't listen to the "little voices"


 OMG - they are busy at the moment Andy ....are you the little voice I keep hearing that tells me I'm the flobster :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

nah thats not my voice, mine is the one saying things too rude to mention:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> OMG - they are busy at the moment Andy ....are you the little voice I keep hearing that tells me I'm the flobster :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


Nah that's my voice, and it's telling me that, not you - it's just a little loud, is all :laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Jem said:


> Yo Aaron !
> 
> Great talking to you actually - who'd have thought you were such a funny guy eh
> 
> Actually, I was singing your praises yesterday because you made so much sense and clarified a few things for me ...I'm normal !
> 
> ...ok well maybe not 'normal' as such ...but on the same level as other people which is nice to know :lol:
> 
> oh and sneaky russian is after you too :cool2: :lol:
> 
> (cheesecake is always worth a mention - carrot cake loving heathen:whistling


who'd of thought it eh?! lol :tongue:

Glad i helped somewhat, prep is a funny old thing that likes to play with the marbles. What is normal? pmsl.

Yeah on the same level but god knows where that level is!! :lol:

Always beware the sneaky russian...hope he didnt leave too many finger prints on your windows

cheesecake is just as good as carrotcake, i can easily convince myself however that the carrot is part of my 5 a day :thumb:


----------



## RACK

IB is like the prep Agony Aunt haha!!


----------



## Kate1976

How's it going missy - all OK this week?? I'm dreading the blummin weigh in ...gaaah! 

With IB on the carrot cake tho......I have been craving it all week! Well that and pizza, creme eggs, ring donuts, pretzels, blueberry muffins, toast and butter, KFC...yadda...yadda yadda!!

Keep on keeping on eh


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RACK said:


> IB is like the prep Agony Aunt haha!!


I should have a column somewhere :laugh:



Kate1976 said:


> pizza, creme eggs, ring donuts, pretzels, blueberry muffins, toast and butter, KFC...


how do you know whats inside my lunch box????! :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> nah thats not my voice, mine is the one saying things too rude to mention:whistling:


*LMAO ! *

*Good - what a relief - I was beginning to think I was a perv * 



Beklet said:


> Nah that's my voice, and it's telling me that, not you - it's just a little loud, is all :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: *Beks - your self confidence is astounding * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: * how is the old diet going anyway ? really must pop in - it's very hard to type in these acrylic nails - I am soaking them off in a minute, I feel the need to catch up on here today* :thumb:



Incredible Bulk said:


> who'd of thought it eh?! lol :tongue:
> 
> Glad i helped somewhat, prep is a funny old thing that likes to play with the marbles. What is normal? pmsl.
> 
> Yeah on the same level but god knows where that level is!! :lol:
> 
> *Meh at least I'm in good company* :lol:
> 
> Always beware the sneaky russian...hope he didnt leave too many finger prints on your windows
> 
> *LMAO - I'm used to window lickers round these here parts so it's an improvement....*
> 
> cheesecake is just as good as carrotcake, i can easily convince myself however that the carrot is part of my 5 a day :thumb:


I think Paul should work it in to my last meal - 'plenty of veg' = carrot cake - liking your thinking there :thumb:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> IB is like the prep Agony Aunt haha!!


Dear Deirdre ...yep I can see that name sticking 



Kate1976 said:


> How's it going missy - all OK this week?? I'm dreading the blummin weigh in ...gaaah!
> 
> With IB on the carrot cake tho......I have been craving it all week! Well that and pizza, creme eggs, ring donuts, pretzels, blueberry muffins, toast and butter, KFC...yadda...yadda yadda!!
> 
> Keep on keeping on eh


Yep - it's like auto pilot now - you can keep your cheats as well, I dont even want them - I want some feckin results first :cool2:

Been bloated - thought it was my new Pepsi Max fetish but no - female monthly and all that, beginning to wonder if I should have stayed on the depo ...I am hating it.



Incredible Bulk said:


> I should have a column somewhere :laugh:
> 
> Yes Deirdre :thumb:
> 
> how do you know whats inside my lunch box????! :confused1:


columns and lunch boxes aaron - dear lord - do I need encouragement :confused1: :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Been bloated - thought it was my new Pepsi Max fetish but no - female monthly and all that, beginning to wonder if I should have stayed on the depo ...I am hating it.


Me too esp in the afternoon bout 4ish...wierd!! Ahhh the wonders of depo...have been on it for bout 8 yrs now......not gonna come off it unless I absolutely HAVE to! Has it been hideous?


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> *LMAO ! *
> 
> *Good - what a relief - I was beginning to think I was a perv *
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: *Beks - your self confidence is astounding * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: * how is the old diet going anyway ? really must pop in - it's very hard to type in these acrylic nails - I am soaking them off in a minute, I feel the need to catch up on here today* :thumb:
> 
> I think Paul should work it in to my last meal - 'plenty of veg' = carrot cake - liking your thinking there :thumb:


Diet would be going well, if I could actually do all the weighing and faffing. Is fine when I'm in the office, not so good when I'm on the road. I'm sure I'll get some smartar5e telling me they manage to stay at hotels/travel/whatever with their tupperware no problem, and yes, I have been known to do that on occasion BUT it isn't always practical or possible.

This weekend I will be having a rethink and a tweak on the diet - the food and amounts are not a problem, I don't get hungry it's the weighing and stuff. Hmm...



Kate1976 said:


> Me too esp in the afternoon bout 4ish...wierd!! Ahhh the wonders of depo...have been on it for bout 8 yrs now......not gonna come off it unless I absolutely HAVE to! Has it been hideous?


8 YEARS???? :scared: I'm surprised...they normally recommend a maximum of two years due to the side effect of thinning bones...at least weight training will cancel some of that out...


----------



## Jem

I was on it for about 11 with a small break Beks !


----------



## Jem

Ok been a bit remiss in my posting this week - too much on etc

However, another week nearly done :thumbup1:

It has all gone ok - up and down really. I am looking in the mirror and hating what I see BUT that's ok - I KNOW IT'S NORMAL :lol: :lol: :lol:

I need to take one day at a time instead of being impatient for results !

I am 'the flobster' though - so it feels :laugh:

I have done all the training and my strength is UP :thumb: :thumb :

Feels really good - I think I nearly saw some feckin lats pop up whilst doing back - nearly keeled over with fright :confused1: 

Pepsi Max is erm an addiction - water intake is suffering a tad perhaps - will amend and correct DO NOT FEAR

Food is going well - I'm happy with it

Weigh in, posing and pics tomorrow


----------



## hilly

glad things are going well jem pleased for ya


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Pepsi Max is erm an addiction - water intake is suffering a tad perhaps - will amend and correct DO NOT FEAR


guess your going to miss it when i take it out then...  not drinking enough water can effect the metabolism Jem...


----------



## Jem

OMG Paul - it's keeping me sane ....I will make sure it's not lacking promise !


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> OMG Paul - it's keeping me sane ....I will make sure it's not lacking promise !


in that case it won't be taken out then..... :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Ok been a bit remiss in my posting this week - too much on etc
> 
> However, another week nearly done :thumbup1:
> 
> It has all gone ok - up and down really. I am looking in the mirror and hating what I see BUT that's ok - I KNOW IT'S NORMAL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I need to take one day at a time instead of being impatient for results !
> 
> I am 'the flobster' though - so it feels :laugh:
> 
> I have done all the training and my strength is UP :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Feels really good - I think I nearly saw some feckin lats pop up whilst doing back - nearly keeled over with fright :confused1:
> 
> Pepsi Max is erm an addiction - water intake is suffering a tad perhaps - will amend and correct DO NOT FEAR
> 
> Food is going well - I'm happy with it
> 
> Weigh in, posing and pics tomorrow


Wtf is a flobster ?? pmsl. Is it like a human sea monster? :lol: Im glad your happy with way diet is goin and as u said its normal to not llike what u see in mirror too much, but be patient and it will all come together. Glad strength is up, wish mine was :lol:

All the best jem :thumbup1:


----------



## dale_flex

Jem said:


> OMG Paul - it's keeping me sane ....I will make sure it's not lacking promise !


Have to agree Jem pepsi max is helping get me through. My two favourite things on my diet are 1. Chewable vit C (yummy!) 2. Pepsi max


----------



## hilly

ive been having a glass of diet pepsi on a night if i want something that tastes a little different. still havnt finished the 2lt bottle i got 2 weeks ago tho lol. when i do ill try pepsi max see what you guys are raving about


----------



## dale_flex

Its alot sweeter than diet pepsi in my opinion Hilly. Personally i cant stand diet pepsi or diet coke


----------



## hilly

to be honest mate the only time i drink any fizzy drinks is when im out on a night out. However now im dieting its just something that tastes different to my solid meals so a glass on a night is a welcome addition altho it doesnt agree with my stomach


----------



## Jem

^^^^^ A whole Pepsi Max debate ^^^^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:

"Maximum Taste No Sugar" - works for me !

Whole lot less has been consumed since Paul's not so veiled threat though :lol:

NB: This man has a way of using very few words to great affect 

Weigh in done first thing and 3lbs down this week so total of 5lbs over 2 weeks

Fasted cardio

Posing session 10am

Progress pics done [to be posted]

........................................ and cheesecake on the menu tonight :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

what flavour did you get..............bet you only get through half a slice ya lightweight before you feel to guilty  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## heavyweight

Hi Jem, bin a while  , gonna start my own journal soon, Should be funny!


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> ^^^^^ A whole Pepsi Max debate ^^^^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> "Maximum Taste No Sugar" - works for me !
> 
> Whole lot less has been consumed since Paul's not so veiled threat though :lol:
> 
> NB: This man has a way of using very few words to great affect
> 
> Weigh in done first thing and 3lbs down this week so total of 5lbs over 2 weeks
> 
> Fasted cardio
> 
> Posing session 10am
> 
> Progress pics done [to be posted]
> 
> ........................................ and cheesecake on the menu tonight :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


5lbs :thumb: Well done jem, i been a lazy ar2e today and missed gym feel like turd tbh, hope im not gettin a cold :cursing:

Hope things keep progressin :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> in that case it won't be taken out then..... :thumb:


Rectified Paul 



clairey.h said:


> what flavour did you get..............bet you only get through half a slice ya lightweight before you feel to guilty  :lol: :lol: :lol:


BANOFFEE MOMMA BIG NOSE :thumb:

Got a cup dessert type thing - would never buy a whole cheesecake ...what a waste that would be and actually you are RIGHT ...looking forward to it but then thinking ...should I be doing it :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: Tis not like me, being afraid to indulge in the naughtier things in life WHAT IS HAPPENING :laugh:



heavyweight said:


> Hi Jem, bin a while  , gonna start my own journal soon, Should be funny!


Feckin hell hun - how the bloody hell are you ? What's happening heavy ? pm me and let me know how it's hanging

Nice to have you back - this board could do with some lunacy in the nicest possible way !

WELCOME BACK :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



leafman said:


> 5lbs :thumb: Well done jem, i been a lazy ar2e today and missed gym feel like turd tbh, hope im not gettin a cold :cursing:
> 
> Hope things keep progressin :thumbup1:


Alright K - Flobster here ! MAN UP WOULD YA pmsl - been dentist yet ?

thanks babes you know where I am [somewhere between madness and obscurity] update required as not spoken for a while - I have somewhat neglected my sisterly duties I feel :confused1: - gimme a call if you like and we can catch up

Lots love E x


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey Well done on the weight loss hun, keep up the good work x x


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Hey Well done on the weight loss hun, keep up the good work x x


thanks hun - sending you a text :thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY

12 weeks tommorow


----------



## Jem

FATBOY said:


> 12 weeks tommorow


Dont I know it Fatty  

How is your prep coming on hun ?

Really looking forward to it - cannot wait to get up there and prance about :thumb:


----------



## FATBOY

lol starts tommorow :confused1: although im quite good with my diet.

says he who has just eaten a pizza and has a trifle sat in the fridge


----------



## dax

well done on the weight loss Jem, enjoy the cheesecake


----------



## Bettyboo

Err didnt get a text Jem lol x My phone is playing up though so might be better to pm on here lol x


----------



## clairey.h

you got a dessert cup thingy?????????????????????? thats not even a fookin slice ya muppet :lol: :lol: :lol: oh well enjoy your mouthful


----------



## Jem

FATBOY said:


> lol starts tommorow :confused1: although im quite good with my diet.
> 
> says he who has just eaten a pizza and has a trifle sat in the fridge


Nice one ! Enjoy that food.....I'll be watching you :thumbup1: Any chance of you starting a journal though ? would be good ....



dax said:


> well done on the weight loss Jem, enjoy the cheesecake


Cheers Dax ....and don't worry this every little mouthful is gonna be savoured...good job I'm not on webcam :devil2:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Err didnt get a text Jem lol x My phone is playing up though so might be better to pm on here lol x


See was you, not me ..... :lol:



clairey.h said:


> you got a dessert cup thingy?????????????????????? thats not even a fookin slice ya muppet :lol: :lol: :lol: oh well enjoy your mouthful


Lol how could I go and buy a whole feckin cheesecake - dont think the cat would like it - I'd have to force feed him so that it didnt go to waste :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:

BTW - that comment says more aboot the size of your gob than anything else - mouthy biatch:thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Lol how could I go and buy a whole feckin cheesecake - dont think the cat would like it - I'd have to force feed him so that it didnt go to waste :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:
> 
> BTW - that comment says more aboot the size of your gob than anything else - mouthy biatch:thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL I might be able to fit it all in my mouth....but you mrs could get it all up one nostril :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dax

Jem said:


> Nice one ! Enjoy that food.....I'll be watching you :thumbup1: Any chance of you starting a journal though ? would be good ....
> 
> Cheers Dax ....and don't worry this every little mouthful is gonna be savoured...*good job I'm not on webcam* :devil2:


Im sure there would be a market for that. Jem devour's cheesecake the movie!, i can see it being a hit :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> PMSL I might be able to fit it all in my mouth....but you mrs could get it all up one nostril :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hmmm do you reckon it gives you a buzz if you snort it :confused1: may be something worth considering - Mind you, as you well fookin know - one nostril is bigger than the other so the quantities would be different ? you're a fooker you are :lol: :lol: :lol:

Will you never let it lie momma fat nose cowbagslutwhore


----------



## Jem

dax said:


> Im sure there would be a market for that. Jem devour's cheesecake the movie!, i can see it being a hit :lol: :lol:


Oh feck right can of worms you've opened there dax you [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol: wait till momma fat nose sees that :whistling: ....there is a standing joke re webcam - best be hoping that particular clan are not reading tonight or I am seeking my revenge on ya :tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dax

Jem said:


> Oh feck right can of worms you've opened there dax you [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol: wait till momma fat nose sees that :whistling: ....there is a standing joke re webcam - best be hoping that particular clan are not reading tonight or I am seeking my revenge on ya :tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol:


lmao, ooops, i'll collect all the worms back up and firmly seal the tin again.

ok folks........ move along...... nothing to see here..... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## mal

this is disappointing,cheezcake how dare you!


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Hmmm do you reckon it gives you a buzz if you snort it :confused1: may be something worth considering - Mind you, as you well fookin know - one nostril is bigger than the other so the quantities would be different ? you're a fooker you are :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Will you never let it lie momma fat nose cowbagslutwhore


LMAO is that you best retort.........were back to cowbagslutwhore :lol: :lol: :lol: athough it does roll of the tongue freakishly well :tongue:

the webcam thing was my next p1sstake but have already been beaten to it......are you and eater or a feeder :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

lol Jem your thread makes me chuckle lol x


----------



## clairey.h

Bettyboo said:


> lol Jem your thread makes me chuckle lol x


thats because her and her nostrils are centre of attention :tongue: :tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Ok couple of shots following on from last fortnight BUT lighting was terribly crude as it was dark [will do morning shots only from now on] and I was fookin knackered ...Vogue, they ain't 

However progress is progress and IMO that means posting pics for better or worse [which is as close to matrimony as I intend to get tar muchly  ]

No criticism is needed however [because I might cry, no really :confused1: ]

- I have an expert eye doing that for me should he feel the need. The flaws are obvious to me [and probably to you too] but I trust Paul's advice implicitly.


----------



## Jem




----------



## Bettyboo

Jem looking good hun...back is looking good!! ill get mine done tomorrow and post mine up on my journaly thing eek im still scary lol x oh and i have one nostril bigger than the other too hehe!


----------



## mal

lush


----------



## clairey.h

Bettyboo said:


> Jem looking good hun...ill get mine done tomorrow and post mine up on my journaly thing eek im still scary lol x oh and i have one nostril bigger than the other too hehe!


see now tara you have just ruined all my fun...as I never actually said what I was going on about  nevermind :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

ooopps sorry clairey....I have serious nose issues pmsl x


----------



## Jem

dax said:


> lmao, ooops, i'll collect all the worms back up and firmly seal the tin again.
> 
> ok folks........ move along...... nothing to see here..... :whistling: :lol:


FPMSL - Ah fink ye have missed the boat :lol: :lol: :lol:



mal said:


> this is disappointing,cheezcake how dare you!


Mmmmm sounds EVEN naughtier spelt with a 'z'  - you iz da man mal :lol: :lol: :lol:



clairey.h said:


> LMAO is that you best retort.........were back to cowbagslutwhore :lol: :lol: :lol: athough it does roll of the tongue freakishly well :tongue:
> 
> the webcam thing was my next p1sstake but have already been beaten to it......are you and eater or a feeder :whistling:


IF the cap fits .....which frankly, it does, very snugly, on your fat ginger bonce :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: ...I'll be feeder :beer:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Jem looking good hun...back is looking good!! ill get mine done tomorrow and post mine up on my journaly thing eek im still scary lol x oh and i have one nostril bigger than the other too hehe!





mal said:


> lush


^^^^^these comments :thumb: me likes :lol: :lol: :lol:

Tara I have never spent so much time looking at myself since commencing this malarky :whistling: All my life I've been permitted to walk around with lopsided nostrils and no fooker thought to inform me :confused1: surely I could have gotten help for this :confused1: Isnt there a wonky nostril support group out there ? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mind you - if I was on the jam roll - they'd probably give me some plastic surgery for free wouldnt they ? they get laptops .....

Fook Gordon Brown - b*stard needs to sort my nostrils - never mind giving dole waller layabouts free access to Facebook for a year :cool2:



clairey.h said:


> see now tara you have just ruined all my fun...as I never actually said what I was going on about  nevermind :lol: :lol: :lol:


........and relax .....foiled again penfold :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> IF the cap fits .....which frankly, it does, very snugly, on your fat ginger bonce :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:...I'll be feeder :beer:


that would make me the eater :confused1: :confused1: uuummmmm not to sure

and I shall say this once more

blonde NOT ginger

did you get that.......or do you need me to shout down the phone to your tiney tiny ears :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

and just to add, my head may be big because it is filled with brains...and yes before you start it is a choice not to use them...not because I cant....else who else is there to keep up with you in a slanging match  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> that would make me the eater :confused1: :confused1: uuummmmm not to sure
> 
> and I shall say this once more
> 
> blonde NOT ginger
> 
> did you get that.......or do you need me to shout down the phone to your tiney tiny ears :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:





clairey.h said:


> and just to add, my head may be big because it is filled with brains...and yes before you start it is a choice not to use them...not because I cant....else who else is there to keep up with you in a slanging match  :lol: :lol:


OOOOOOH FFS now you are bringing my fcuking ears into the equation :lol: :lol: :lol: There will be no mercy upon thee 

Your ears are tiny too - we know this to be true - we both have freakishly small ears ...I think we should start our own support group & p'raps we could just laugh at people with big ears

I am just dying to google people with big 'uns now ...but I will leave that til after midnight ...this is a serious training journal dont forget :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

oh ffs serious journal went out the window about 15 posts ago.......again I shall reiterate

YOU STARTED IT................I think.......well actually I dont know...... SORRY.......


----------



## clairey.h

and yes I do have very tiny ears....I like my ears better than having dumbo ones......


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oh ffs serious journal went out the window about 15 posts ago.......again I shall reiterate
> 
> YOU STARTED IT................I think.......well actually I dont know...... SORRY.......





clairey.h said:


> and yes I do have very tiny ears....I like my ears better than having dumbo ones......


Ye daft nutter - I think serious journal went out the window about 420 pages ago :lol: :lol: :lol:

You gotta laugh about it or you'll cry babes :thumb:

....especially with that nose :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dax

Pics look cool Jem :thumb:

I like your drawers aswell.....

...... you know, the wooden one's with the metal handles in the background. very nice :whistling: :whistling::laugh: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

cowbagslutwhorenostrilflaringdinkyearedtart :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

but as we have said, and I think we should remember, who was it who made us realise these faults with ourselves....huummmm huuummmm

exactly......nuff said....I never knew my nose was big until it was ever so kindly pointed out about two years ago, and jem never knew her nostrils flared until a man also pointed it out.........

dont quite know where I was going with this but I am sure you get the point that I have forgotton that I am making


----------



## Jem

lol

that's all


----------



## jonti1leg

you two are SO fekkin funny,,,,you crack me up....lets start a spaz group and you two can join with the nose and ear thing, me wid the leg (or not as the case may be)...bound to be sh1t loads more....i think it would be funny as f..... ??


----------



## Jem

jonti1leg said:


> you two are SO fekkin funny,,,,you crack me up....lets start a spaz group and you two can join with the nose and ear thing, me wid the leg (or not as the case may be)...bound to be sh1t loads more....i think it would be funny as f..... ??


 :lol: :lol: :lol: think the name needs work jon - but yes definitely got something there :lol: :lol: :lol:

the misfits :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

ohhh ffs dont think I dont know where that came from

jem and the misfits :lol: :lol: :lol: I believe that is correct


----------



## jonti1leg

sounds like some 60's gay band....Do it, do it...you know you wanna...you in clairey ?


----------



## jonti1leg

clairey.h said:


> ohhh ffs *dont think I dont know where that came from*
> 
> Where ?


----------



## clairey.h

there was an 80s cartoon called JEM and she was a singer with a backing band called the misfits.....lol my era :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

:confused1:



clairey.h said:


> there was an 80s cartoon called JEM and she was a singer with a backing band called the misfits.....lol my era :lol: :lol: :lol:


OOOOOH FFS - do you know that was a wholly subconscious thing :confused1: :confused1: I swear to god - until I read that comment - I didnt realise that's where it came from :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem pics look good and looks like ur coming on fine :thumbup1: Can see definition in back starting to show threw and also in abs. Im well impressed was suprised to see muscles :whistling: Ring any bells that eh, c0w bag :lol: Seriously impressed jem and all best and will catch up soon 

ohh and claire.......


----------



## Kate1976

Congrats on the weight loss Jem and the Banoffee Pie!!

Have a great week


----------



## chrisj22

Definition in back is becoming apparent now, Jem.

Well done thus far - keep it up.


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Jem pics look good and looks like ur coming on fine :thumbup1: Can see definition in back starting to show threw and also in abs. Im well impressed was suprised to see muscles :whistling: Ring any bells that eh, c0w bag :lol: Seriously impressed jem and all best and will catch up soon
> 
> ohh and claire.......


Cheers K honey ! pmsl - it's true - the boy done good for once, dont forget I know what sort of scran you load up on :lol: :lol: :lol: [hadnt heard scran for years and someone mentioned it last night, made me giggle]

Ooft re cowbag - only my real friends save the very finest of terms for me :thumb: xx



Kate1976 said:


> Congrats on the weight loss Jem and the Banoffee Pie!!
> 
> Have a great week


Cheers Kate - as I said, email tomorrow and we can catch up !



chrisj22 said:


> Definition in back is becoming apparent now, Jem.
> 
> Well done thus far - keep it up.


Thanks Chris - sh!t I can see something there as well :lol: it must be true !


----------



## Jem

Had a banoffe cheesecake dessert cup last night - made me feel a bit sick - how gutted was I ? wish I'd had a bag of grapes instead :confused1:

Today, as a result of it - I've had no appetite - forcing the food down as I know how important it is.

All in all, feeling very positive about the show - I have a lot of support from training partner [complete turnaround], Pete & Nicky and 2 close friends. Also good having fellow preppers Dale & Rack on hand to chat to - cheers lads :thumb:

Think people are starting to see the changes coming - getting comments, and it's only 2 weeks in so see that as a good sign :thumbup1: ...although ...my poor little face is beginning to look thinner by the day - crack whore look is all the rage I hear :confused1:

Looking forward to starting week 3 :beer:


----------



## freeline

Jem said:


> ...although ...my poor little face is beginning to look thinner by the day - crack whore look is all the rage I hear


westgate rd business is booming atm


----------



## Jem

freeline said:


> westgate rd business is booming atm


Lol :lol: :lol: :lol: Westgate Rd :whistling: been a while since I had the pleasure of being there   then again, I just went to the music shops and recall all the bike shops .... :cool2:


----------



## Dezw

The thin face can be annoying, when I was boxing and had to lose weight it always seemed to go from my face first, made me look ill, bloody hated that!

Worth it in the end though.


----------



## Jem

Dezw said:


> The thin face can be annoying, when I was boxing and had to lose weight it always seemed to go from my face first, made me look ill, bloody hated that!
> 
> Worth it in the end though.


Hi Dez - yup it's long and thin anyway - me = horseface  ...there is always a payoff isnt there ?

Getting lots of comments about losing too much weight already...they're just looking at the face though not me fat ass!

I'll take horse over wilderbeast :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

Defo improvement on the pics Jem. As has been mentioned, some definition startin to come in your back now, and legs still looking really well.

Oh and I remember the cartoon Jem, thought She-ra was hotter though haha


----------



## mick_the_brick

Well done on the weight loss Jem 

A cup cheesecake WTF is that all about LMAO


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Jem said:


> Had a banoffe cheesecake dessert cup last night - made me feel a bit sick - how gutted was I ? wish I'd had a bag of grapes instead


nice one!!! :beer:

i find its a bit of an anti climax to finally get the food you crave and find it slightly dissapointing lol. :cursing:



Jem said:


> All in all, feeling very positive about the show - I have a lot of support from training partner [complete turnaround], Pete & Nicky and 2 close friends. Also good having fellow preppers Dale & Rack on hand to chat to - cheers lads :thumb:


pffftttt lol


----------



## defdaz

Dimples!

Great to see such amazing progress mate, and that you seem so positive!  PMA is where its at. Don't wait for motivation to come, just bloody do it anway! :lol: I have to say you can really see your back tightening up quickly. Funny how we all have parts that lean up quicker than others hey?

Oh, I thought that this article might interest you Jemmity - it's about the different levels of leanness and how to tell which stage you're at 

Degrees of Musclular Definition

You're an inspiration Jem, it's your fault that I'm going to compete this year too! :lol: Diet starts today and I'm back in the gym. Let battle commence!

I still have your bracelet! Next time I'm up in Redditch I will visit Ironworks for a session or I will let you do me in. 

If there's anything I can do to help just shout Em. x


----------



## Jem

This will do me:

*•Although you appear weight-trained in clothes, you look slightly better with your clothes off than with them on.*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## defdaz

FPMSL! Trust you. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Defo improvement on the pics Jem. As has been mentioned, some definition startin to come in your back now, and legs still looking really well.
> 
> Oh and I remember the cartoon Jem, thought She-ra was hotter though haha


Lighting was pants - I can see no definition in me legs - thought I'd lost it all :confused1: anyhoo thanks J - I'm excited about my back, small things and all that :lol:

For the record: She-Ra is a feckin wimp, a reet soft lass - when in the last time you saw her 6 pack eh? bleeding super hero ? I think not :lol:



mick_the_brick said:


> Well done on the weight loss Jem
> 
> A cup cheesecake WTF is that all about LMAO


It was a desert cup - and dont you be trying to tempt with with anything else 



Incredible Bulk said:


> nice one!!! :beer:
> 
> i find its a bit of an anti climax to finally get the food you crave and find it slightly dissapointing lol. :cursing:
> 
> pffftttt lol


yars it was aaron ! well, it would have sounded like an oscars speech otherwise - you know the score, how many times you wanna hear cheers eh, I'll speak to you later! :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Dimples!
> 
> Great to see such amazing progress mate, and that you seem so positive!  PMA is where its at. Don't wait for motivation to come, just bloody do it anway! :lol: I have to say you can really see your back tightening up quickly. Funny how we all have parts that lean up quicker than others hey?
> 
> Oh, I thought that this article might interest you Jemmity - it's about the different levels of leanness and how to tell which stage you're at
> 
> Degrees of Musclular Definition
> 
> You're an inspiration Jem, it's your fault that I'm going to compete this year too! :lol: Diet starts today and I'm back in the gym. Let battle commence!
> 
> I still have your bracelet! Next time I'm up in Redditch I will visit Ironworks for a session or I will let you do me in.
> 
> If there's anything I can do to help just shout Em. x


Cheers for the article remember Peg I think posting that previously - it's an interesting read and still not quite sure what state toned figure is - prob only cut - dammit, next year I should go all out...but baby steps lol

Good on ya Daz - glad you have decided to go for it - I will be watching ! I know you have my bracelet - good job I trust you isnt it  and that it's from an ex [therefore holding no sentimental value] fancy running off with my gold eh  :lol: :lol:

Yep your presence will be required when you are next visiting home - thrashing your ass this time - expect to sweat !

Cheers honey

Emma x


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> ^^^^^these comments :thumb: me likes :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Tara I have never spent so much time looking at myself since commencing this malarky :whistling: *All my life I've been permitted to walk around with lopsided nostrils and no fooker thought to inform me * :confused1: * surely I could have gotten help for this * :confused1: * Isnt there a wonky nostril support group out there ? * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> Mind you - if I was on the jam roll - they'd probably give me some plastic surgery for free wouldnt they ? they get laptops .....
> 
> Fook Gordon Brown - b*stard needs to sort my nostrils - never mind giving dole waller layabouts free access to Facebook for a year :cool2:
> 
> ........and relax .....foiled again penfold :tongue:


Sorry, was just catching up on your journal, not been on the computer for the last few days much tbh. 

I just have to say the writing in bold applies to me too, I've just realised my nose is bent, my ears are like Dumbo the Elephant's, I have said horse face too...hmmm, infact it pretty much looks as if I've been [email protected] in the face with a frying pan, infact scrap that - make it a wok - a heavy duty one! LMAO :lol: 

Pics are looking good!  Seeing the changes happening :thumb:


----------



## RACK

FPMSL!!! Ok was Cheetara from Thundercats more ripped than She-ra haha


----------



## h0msey

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jem* 

^^^^^these comments :thumb: me likes :lol: :lol: :lol:

Tara I have never spent so much time looking at myself since commencing this malarky :whistling: *All my life I've been permitted to walk around with lopsided nostrils and no fooker thought to inform me * :confused1: * surely I could have gotten help for this * :confused1: * Isnt there a wonky nostril support group out there ? * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:

Mind you - if I was on the jam roll - they'd probably give me some plastic surgery for free wouldnt they ? they get laptops .....

Fook Gordon Brown - b*stard needs to sort my nostrils - never mind giving dole waller layabouts free access to Facebook for a year :cool2:

........and relax .....foiled again penfold :tongue:



RedKola said:


> Sorry, was just catching up on your journal, not been on the computer for the last few days much tbh.
> 
> I just have to say the writing in bold applies to me too, I've just realised my nose is bent, my ears are like Dumbo the Elephant's, I have said horse face too...hmmm, infact it pretty much looks as if I've been [email protected] in the face with a frying pan, infact scrap that - make it a wok - a heavy duty one! LMAO :lol:
> 
> Pics are looking good!  Seeing the changes happening :thumb:


Just got my new laptop bought it from some fvcker on the dole!!

Do you girls need a hug?? all this self loathing is not good for you!!

I was gonna say you two look lovely but you knew that already you just wanted someone to say it so instead I'm just gonna tell you that I'm awesome!!

oh and I just noticed that one of my nipples is lower on my chest than the other but I wont be seeking medical help Jem as I think it adds character!! it also counter acts one ball hanging slightly lower than the other just noticed as I just shaved them and now I'm all trimmed and sexy


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Sorry, was just catching up on your journal, not been on the computer for the last few days much tbh.
> 
> I just have to say the writing in bold applies to me too, I've just realised my nose is bent, my ears are like Dumbo the Elephant's, I have said horse face too...hmmm, infact it pretty much looks as if I've been [email protected] in the face with a frying pan, infact scrap that - make it a wok - a heavy duty one! LMAO :lol:
> 
> Pics are looking good!  Seeing the changes happening :thumb:


LOL - we are clearly both in the same boat then LA :lol: :lol: :lol: Strangely beautiful methinks :thumb:

Hey at least we can see our own flaws hun [although...I think you have been particularly harsh re wok-in-da-face:lol:] - how many fat munters do you see gadding aboot loving themselves with muffin tops galore and 5 boobies   - I will keep horsey features tar muchly !

Cheers re pics - lol I think they look worse than last ones BUT can see back, as in I have some sort of semblance of one now ...progress is progress

How's your diet etc ? Cheers for popping in shugs xx



RACK said:


> FPMSL!!! Ok was Cheetara from Thundercats more ripped than She-ra haha


Aaaah now you're talking - the feisty, not so beautiful one that scared all the men :whistling: that's my gal !


----------



## h0msey

RACK said:


> FPMSL!!! Ok was Cheetara from Thundercats more ripped than She-ra haha


thundercats I loved that (heads off to try and find it on youtube)


----------



## rodrigo

THUNDERCATS HOOLMAO


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> LOL - we are clearly both in the same boat then LA :lol: :lol: :lol: Strangely beautiful methinks :thumb:
> 
> Hey at least we can see our own flaws hun [although...I think you have been particularly harsh re wok-in-da-face:lol:] - how many fat munters do you see gadding aboot loving themselves with muffin tops galore and 5 boobies   - I will keep horsey features tar muchly !
> 
> Cheers re pics - lol I think they look worse than last ones BUT can see back, as in I have some sort of semblance of one now ...progress is progress
> 
> How's your diet etc ? Cheers for popping in shugs xx
> 
> Aaaah now you're talking - the feisty, not so beautiful one that scared all the men :whistling: that's my gal !


LMAO :lol:

Yup the muffin tops and 5 boobies are rife here! :lol:

Diet going ok, as you know I'm not doing a strict show diet like you guys but I have upped the protein and tried to keep carbs reasonably low. Can see/feel some slight changes happening I think that is mostly due to training though.  Lost around 7lbs so far, mostly water probably  Also trying to do alot of walking on days off. 

Bit of a set back today though as I'm meant to be training tonight but feeling really ill with stomach cramps and bad cold (chest infection) :sad:

OMG - I've sort of hijacked your journal, sorry! 

Shoot me! :2guns:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> It was a desert cup - and dont you be trying to tempt with with anything else


 :whistling: Me.. surely not

Remember to get in touch Thursday afternoon


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> LMAO :lol:
> 
> Yup the muffin tops and 5 boobies are rife here! :lol:
> 
> Diet going ok, as you know I'm not doing a strict show diet like you guys but I have upped the protein and tried to keep carbs reasonably low. Can see/feel some slight changes happening I think that is mostly due to training though.  Lost around 7lbs so far, mostly water probably  Also trying to do alot of walking on days off.
> 
> Bit of a set back today though as I'm meant to be training tonight but feeling really ill with stomach cramps and bad cold (chest infection) :sad:
> 
> OMG - I've sort of hijacked your journal, sorry!
> 
> Shoot me! :2guns:


NEVER! that my darling is not a hijack but most welcome posting ! the posts I ignore are hijacked comments :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

sorry about the chesty problems but woohoooooooo :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 7lbs is 7lbs - fook whether it's water or not ! great going LA - methinks you are gonna stick to this and do really well.

LOL re 5 booby alert - nice isnt it - wish these women would learn that they are NOT a 34c & skinny jeans - there is a hint in the naming there :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx



mick_the_brick said:


> :whistling: Me.. surely not
> 
> Remember to get in touch Thursday afternoon


Nope not forgetting Mick - be a giggle and I am looking forward to it - bring out superman :beer: x


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> Nope not forgetting Mick - be a giggle and I am looking forward to it - bring out superman :beer: x


Remember superman comes if the hotpants are there


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Remember superman comes if the hotpants are there


I will if you will :lol: still have to find somewhere for decent scran as well ...google is me pal :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> I will if you will :lol: still have to find somewhere for decent scran as well ...google is me pal :thumb:


You sure you want to venture down this road :whistling:

Never been known to pass on a dare


----------



## SALKev

You lot are barmy...

I read from page 404(?) to page 412 and gave up because of the completely nonsensical insults that got a few involuntary chuckles out of me :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

SALKev said:


> You lot are barmy...
> 
> I read from page 404(?) to page 412 and gave up because of the *completely nonsensical insults* that got a few involuntary chuckles out of me :lol:


3 words sal.............

POT

KETTLE

BLACK

 

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## SALKev

That's one of them :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

SALKev said:


> That's one of them :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:...love it....


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Congrats on the weight loss Jem and the Banoffee Pie!!
> 
> Have a great week


x 2

i got taken out last night and we shared a meter long home made italian pizza and then dessert too which included BANOFFEE PIE

OH HELL YES.....

felt leaner today too lol

cheats are so horrid and make me feel guilty but when you look better in the morning u cant complain i suppose!

HOWS it all going sweetie?

xxxxx


----------



## Jem

Re Pot, kettle, black.....It is actually in big bold letters !


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> x 2
> 
> i got taken out last night and we shared a meter long home made italian pizza and then dessert too which included BANOFFEE PIE
> 
> OH HELL YES.....
> 
> felt leaner today too lol
> 
> cheats are so horrid and make me feel guilty but when you look better in the morning u cant complain i suppose!
> 
> HOWS it all going sweetie?
> 
> xxxxx


YUMMY !

great thanks Bri - plodding on :thumb: xx


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> You sure you want to venture down this road :whistling:
> 
> Never been known to pass on a dare


Meh ! jeans and t shirt will do fine micky babes :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yo.

I is returned from the wilderness.

What did I miss? 

(saw pics... good stuff :thumbup1: )


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> Meh ! jeans and t shirt will do fine micky babes :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Cool - pub grub will do fine also..

I'll have a word in the chef's ear about our allergies :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo.
> 
> I is returned from the wilderness.
> 
> What did I miss?
> 
> (saw pics... good stuff :thumbup1: )


the wilderness.... care to elaborate lol xx


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo.
> 
> I is returned from the wilderness.
> 
> What did I miss?
> 
> (saw pics... good stuff :thumbup1: )


Yo yo Sister Ford - drop the habit or what? 

You missed feck all babes - me been busy dieting xxx


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Cool - pub grub will do fine also..
> 
> I'll have a word in the chef's ear about our allergies :lol: :lol:


See now I dunno what to do ? Hmmm will have a look tomorrow and see what I can come up with ...something in the middle of restaurant chic and pub grub I think :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Yo yo Sister Ford - drop the habit or what?
> 
> You missed feck all babes - me been busy dieting xxx


lmao... knackers you eh? lol

I was at a church yesterday  :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao... knackers you eh? lol
> 
> I was at a church yesterday  :lol:


Yes it bleeding does !

What - at confession ?  - The Sins of Sister Ford  I will be on in 10 mins x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Yes it bleeding does !
> 
> What - at confession ?  - The Sins of Sister Ford  I will be on in 10 mins x


AT a church not IN one lmao.... Get t'kettle on and I'll expain all.... :lol:


----------



## freeline

Jem said:


> Lol :lol: :lol: :lol: Westgate Rd :whistling: been a while since I had the pleasure of being there   then again, I just went to the music shops and recall all the bike shops .... :cool2:


yeah, ridden a few bikes from Westgate Rd. Most had dodgy frames..


----------



## rodrigo

the dieting only gettin harder jem or easier, i was off work there a fortnight and it threw me of diet big time just not havin the routine of work and prepin food for the day, back now for a month to wind the place down then the dole queue looms


----------



## Jem

thanks for the comments chaps !

Hmmm - neglectful of journal as nothing really to report ! Diet is as was - stuck to and pretty much running on auto with it.

Temptations galore today - tis half term - took a shed loads of kids to the cinema with a few friends and saw "Percy Jackson & the Lightning Thief" - worth a watch actually - good film...however,

The kids and adults ate:

Luxury White Choc Chip Cookies

Popcorn - Cinema Style & Toffee

Pick and Mix [including strawberry and lime laces - the thick ones full of fondant :confused1: ]

Jem had:

Protein shake and a teaspoon of peanut butter

throughout the film I had to pass sweeties etc back and forth - felt like strangling them all :cursing:

Back at home I cooked for them & this entailed:

Onion rings

Chips

Garlic Mushrooms

Beans

Mayonnaise in abundance

Now they are munching on secret supplies in the bedrooms [i've barred them & am sulking]

This cinema stocks my favourite ever B&J ice cream I hasten to add - the one with the white polar bears in it

What a fcuker of a day :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Managed to resist although cookies etc are sitting in the cupboard......

Oh and due to schedule mess ups & half term I havent managed to get to the gym today at all ....b*stard!

I did legs yesterday [wrong day I know?] but will post session shortly - was very strong actually


----------



## hilly

lmao i no this well jem, went to the cinema last year with mum and g/f at the time. sat inbetween them while they ate ben and jerrys and passed sweets etc over me. was a nightmare lol.


----------



## stephie34

Jem said:


> thanks for the comments chaps !
> 
> I did legs yesterday [wrong day I know?] but will post session shortly - *was very strong actually*


.............. and that is exactly what I was talking about.

:thumb:

x x


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> lmao i no this well jem, went to the cinema last year with mum and g/f at the time. sat inbetween them while they ate ben and jerrys and passed sweets etc over me. was a nightmare lol.


*that was a real test tbh - I came home wondering exactly why I am doing this to myself, very depressing feeling. I never, ever thought I would miss food quite so much having never been @rsed with it in the past * :confused1:

*Sure I will feel stronger than ever tomorrow *

*Everyone thinks I am nuts though * :confused1: * they kept saying "surely one cookie can't hurt, you're just being daft" and " you can just do extra cardio" ....they had me head spinning *

:cursing: * FCUKING SUGAR PUSHERS * :cursing: 

*................................................- Scum of the earth * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:



stephie34 said:


> .............. and that is exactly what I was talking about.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> x x


LOL tar steph - when I am crying in the bedroom because

"I WANT A COOKIE" it's a little hard to believe I am strong   xx


----------



## Joshua

Tell them that if they keep pushing sugar on you, you will force feed them cookies and see how they like it.

Well done E - your willpower is formidable. I wish that I could emulate it.

J


----------



## defdaz

Proud to bursting of you Dimps! Junk Food is a just temporary pleasure, looking your best ever will be all the reward you'll need. Your fan club will be chanting 'EM-MA! EM-MA!' and it'll be the best feeling in the world.


----------



## vsideboy

gotta keep the end game in sight when faced with challenges like that. well done for resisting temptation.


----------



## RACK

LOL!!! I did the same when I went to watch The Wolfman the other day. The gf was sat there with pop corn. I had a shake!!


----------



## rodrigo

:thumb :you over came that sweet dilemma superbly by the way strong willed or what :thumb :i would have folded like a deck of cards when the BJ TUB was out, my sweet tooth is hectic tho at the minute when the wifey poos has a cup of tea and a bikky i now eat nuts and raisains or two squares of tesco finest dark chocolate (high in anti-oxidents) well thats what i get out of it:lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Well done on resisting temptation.. you clearly have the end result in your focus


----------



## Kate1976

Well done Emma........I had the same on Sunday...family sat there eating choc pudding.

Not just any choc pudding...oh no...... the melty ones from M &S....ffs!!

Still felt smug after I resisted..... and then cried into my cuppa


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Tell them that if they keep pushing sugar on you, you will force feed them cookies and see how they like it.
> 
> Well done E - your willpower is formidable. I wish that I could emulate it.
> 
> J





defdaz said:


> Proud to bursting of you Dimps! Junk Food is a just temporary pleasure, looking your best ever will be all the reward you'll need. Your fan club will be chanting 'EM-MA! EM-MA!' and it'll be the best feeling in the world.





1russ100 said:


> pick n mix and ice cream ? id have caved in straight away :-0





Kate1976 said:


> Well done Emma........I had the same on Sunday...family sat there eating choc pudding.
> 
> Not just any choc pudding...oh no...... the melty ones from M &S....ffs!!
> 
> Still felt smug after I resisted..... and then cried into my cuppa


LOL!!!

Yes russ - we knoooooooow choccie button boy :laugh:

J: think it might have something to do with those types of people we discussed t'other day ....it has to be done & get lost you could totally do it - you're fond of self-torture 

Daz - you gonna be chanting then ? when are you competing ?

Kate - those desserts are my daughter's fave - I hear you chick ! Nice chatting this morning btw xxx


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Well done on resisting temptation.. you clearly have the end result in your focus


*Yes I do micky - dont you be trying to bring me over to the dark side on thursday neither * :whistling: 



rodrigo said:


> :thumb :you over came that sweet dilemma superbly by the way strong willed or what :thumb :i would have folded like a deck of cards when the BJ TUB was out, my sweet tooth is hectic tho at the minute when the wifey poos has a cup of tea and a bikky i now eat nuts and raisains or two squares of tesco finest dark chocolate (high in anti-oxidents) well thats what i get out of it:lol:


*Dark choc - mmmmm my favourite - cannot beat a bournville - erm yeah thanks*  :lol: :lol:



RACK said:


> LOL!!! I did the same when I went to watch The Wolfman the other day. The gf was sat there with pop corn. I had a shake!!


*P!sser isnt it ! *


----------



## RACK

Not really, it saved me a fortune lol Hot dog and Nacho's is about £8!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yo madame... just stopping by.... moral support post etc etc... :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch

Fcuk that when I'm dieting and I hit the cinema I **** them all off......5mins in to the film I bust out my Tuna and rice and stink the place right out


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> there was no chocolate while training last night so things are starting to get strict


Feck - let's see how long that lasts then eh :lol: :lol: :lol:



RACK said:


> Not really, it saved me a fortune lol Hot dog and Nacho's is about £8!!!


True - I did spend very little money as it goes - BONUS :thumb:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo madame... just stopping by.... moral support post etc etc... :thumbup1:


Hi zar - what you up to anyway - v quiet mmmmmm


----------



## Jem

Magic Torch said:


> Fcuk that when I'm dieting and I hit the cinema I **** them all off......5mins in to the film I bust out my Tuna and rice and stink the place right out





1russ100 said:


> serious?


FUNNY - might do that next time :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> itl last, started twice a day in the gym so lets see!! ;-0


Great stuff russ - I'll be watching :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch

1russ100 said:


> serious?


I heated it up in the microwave at the cinema too - have you ever smelled tinned tuna warmed up? hahaha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Hi zar - what you up to anyway - v quiet mmmmmm


Nowt really.... busy working and trying to get on top of housework along with fitting in training, cardio and making meals.... Its a joy :tongue:

Nothing really to add re: the other thing since I spoke to you last lol.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> *Yes I do micky - dont you be trying to bring me over to the dark side on thursday neither * :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Pfffft nothing to add

Trained

Ate

Fcuked my keyboard

Finished my work - deadline met

Moods have been horrific past 2 days - why is this happening in half term when the kids are home ? Why dont kids go to school all the time ?

Think might have a feckin coldsore coming just to brighten my week - not had one for years but stress always brings them on

Frankly I am nasty at the moment - walking round in a daze and getting dizzy spells -think I might be just trying to fit too much in and not getting enough sleep.


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> Pfffft nothing to add
> 
> Trained
> 
> Ate
> 
> *Fcuked my keyboard*
> 
> Finished my work - deadline met
> 
> Moods have been horrific past 2 days - why is this happening in half term when the kids are home ? Why dont kids go to school all the time ?
> 
> Think might have a feckin coldsore coming just to brighten my week - not had one for years but stress always brings them on
> 
> Frankly I am nasty at the moment - walking round in a daze and getting dizzy spells -think I might be just trying to fit too much in and not getting enough sleep.


pervert

did you "push its buttons"

you make me sick

:lol:

Everything else you say sounds like typical diet fayre I am afraid, it only gets better (worse) - welcome to the jungle


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> pervert
> 
> did you "push its buttons"
> 
> you make me sick
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Everything else you say sounds like typical diet fayre I am afraid, it only gets better (worse) - welcome to the jungle


LOL!!!! do you know - I had to read that twice and re-read my feckin post before I understood meh    Tell you what Rams, I'm only 3 weeks in ...what am I gonna be like in 10 weeks time :confused1: :confused1:

Training partner was going feckin loopy tonight because I was standing round like a t!t in a trance

and ooooooh get this for a fcuk up ....I even forgot this part !

TONIGHT I managed to flash my fookin BRA to the whole gym :confused1: :confused1:

Fecks SAKE AAAAAAARGHHH - just went to adjust top and pulled it .....the whole top came down over me babylons :lol: :lol:

WHAT A [email protected] - good job it was a nice one though ........no fooker clapped either 

For the record - it was red :tongue: M&S finest

Training partner made me wear my jacket zipped up for the remainder of the evening and told me to bin the top when I got home

I'm not safe to be let out alone :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yesterday I was supposed to be taking the kids to the cinema after making a stop at Morrisons for petrol...got the petrol, arranged to meet the other cars round the corner at the pics

GUESS WHICH DOPEY FOOKER DRIVES HOME - with everyone elses kids in the back seat chanting 'are we there yet' :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:

People think I have taken leave of my senses ffs :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Everything else you say sounds like typical diet fayre I am afraid, it only gets better (worse) - welcome to the jungle


Yup...... as I been telling her for days 



Jem said:


> and ooooooh get this for a fcuk up ....I even forgot this part !
> 
> TONIGHT I managed to flash my fookin BRA to the whole gym :confused1:
> 
> Fecks SAKE AAAAAAARGHHH - just went to adjust top and pulled it .....the whole top came down over me babylons :lol:
> 
> WHAT A [email protected] - good job it was a nice one though ........no fooker clapped either
> 
> For the record - it was red :tongue: M&S finest
> 
> Training partner made me wear my jacket zipped up for the remainder of the evening and told me to bin the top when I got home
> 
> I'm not safe to be let out alone :lol:
> 
> Yesterday I was supposed to be taking the kids to the cinema after making a stop at Morrisons for petrol...got the petrol, arranged to meet the other cars round the corner at the pics
> 
> GUESS WHICH DOPEY FOOKER DRIVES HOME - with everyone elses kids in the back seat chanting 'are we there yet' :cool2:
> 
> People think I have taken leave of my senses ffs :lol:


LMAOOOOOOO!!!!

Awww bless I jst love 1st time dieters when this is all new. Give it time Em NONE of this will be news to ya pmsfl...... It'll all just be a normal day :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup...... as I been telling her for days
> 
> LMAOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Awww bless I jst love 1st time dieters when this is all new. Give it time Em NONE of this will be news to ya pmsfl...... It'll all just be a normal day :laugh: :lol:


BUT ZARA I GOT MY FOOKIN BABYLONS OOT IN THE FOOKIN GYM :lol: :lol: :lol: - You should have seen him - his face was a fcuking picture - utter fcukin astonishment   - he just walked away to do some fcukin rotator cuff [must be the 1st fcuking time in his life he has felt a need to do those b*stards] - he was just standing with the dumbells shaking his head ....MR SERIOUS PANTS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> BUT ZARA I GOT MY FOOKIN BABYLONS OOT IN THE FOOKIN GYM :lol: :lol: :lol: - You should have seen him - his face was a fcuking picture - utter fcukin astonishment   - he just walked away to do some fcukin rotator cuff [must be the 1st fcuking time in his life he has felt a need to do those b*stards] - he was just standing with the dumbells shaking his head ....MR SERIOUS PANTS :lol: :lol: :lol:


I cant say anything to that except read your reps.... :tongue: :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I cant say anything to that except read your reps.... :tongue: :lol: :lol: xx


YOU make a very fair point there :lol: :lol: :lol: and it didnt cross my mind AT ALL :cool2: OMFG true, so very, very true


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> YOU make a very fair point there :lol: :lol: :lol: and it didnt cross my mind AT ALL :cool2: OMFG true, so very, very true


He he he.... ohhhh.... too many funny comments/jokes that I cant make on here  :lol:

I'll just join in with the shocked faces instead :blink:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> He he he.... ohhhh.... too many funny comments/jokes that I cant make on here  :lol:
> 
> I'll just join in with the shocked faces instead :blink:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


MEH ! gutted now  how did I overlook that - aye I will stick to the shocked and confused faces too:confused1: mg:


----------



## RACK

The zombie state of mind should pass in the next few days Jem, I was like this for the end of last week and first bit of this week. Terrible temper too. Don't dwell on it.

Now more importantly, tell us more about the bra flash haha


----------



## rodrigo

that diet is lettin of some chemicals in that dome of yours off , or you gettin ahlzeimers luv LOL i will stick to chips and gravy then loopy loo


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> The zombie state of mind should pass in the next few days Jem, I was like this for the end of last week and first bit of this week. Terrible temper too. Don't dwell on it.
> 
> Now more importantly, tell us more about the bra flash haha





rodrigo said:


> that diet is lettin of some chemicals in that dome of yours off , or you gettin ahlzeimers luv LOL i will stick to chips and gravy then loopy loo


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol:

Boobie flash = peas in a pillow case - nothing sensational pmsl

Aye - I think I am out of the eye of the storm today :thumb: which will be a reet bummer for my pal's bf as he was having a whale of a time winding me up :whistling: ...

Stress is over - work deadline target achieved and confirmed - thank fcuk for that -seriously worrying about this over the last fortnight but received the call this morning to say it's all good to go -so that's the initial part of the bid out of the way.

This morning, frankly - I looked thin :confused1: which is not what I want to achieve but will speak to Paul at some point.

My daughter asked me when my head was gonna stop shrinking :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: You can always rely on kids eh? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vsideboy

Jem said:


> My daughter asked me when my head was gonna stop shrinking :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: You can always rely on kids eh? :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha they just say it how it is. :thumb:

Although if you're shredding all this fat then does that mean that you used to have a fat head?? 

(Note to self, I might get away with that as she said she was in a better mood today:cursing:, fingers crossed.)


----------



## rodrigo

yeah my daughter thinks i got muscles at least someone noticed FFS my misses aint into all the beef at all so her comments are few and far between, she once called me chicken legs so i squatted my ar$e off for near a month then she said she was only winding me up LOL, SHE WOULDNT LIKE IT IF I SAID HEY SEXY BEER GUT WOULD SHE


----------



## Cass

Hey Chick,

How's it all going? x


----------



## Jem

vsideboy said:


> haha they just say it how it is. :thumb:
> 
> Although if you're shredding all this fat then does that mean that you used to have a fat head??
> 
> (Note to self, I might get away with that as she said she was in a better mood today:cursing:, fingers crossed.)


*No *  * I have a small head, looooong face and freakishly small ears. I also have a wonkey nostril lol - always have, bit horsey featured *  *. In Turkey they call me 'donkey eyes' - mefinks they agree with my self-styled caricature * :lol: *:lol:*



rodrigo said:


> yeah my daughter thinks i got muscles at least someone noticed FFS my misses aint into all the beef at all so her comments are few and far between, she once called me chicken legs so i squatted my ar$e off for near a month then she said she was only winding me up LOL, SHE WOULDNT LIKE IT IF I SAID HEY SEXY BEER GUT WOULD SHE


*erm right..yeah sure she wouldn't roddas * :confused1: :lol: *:lol:*



1russ100 said:


> good to see the fun and games have started!!! ;-0


LMAO whatever do you mean russ :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Cass said:


> Hey Chick,
> 
> How's it all going? x


Hey Cass - not heard from you in a while ! everything is, as is ! not a lot to report really ....how about you though ? :thumbup1:


----------



## Cass

Jem said:


> Hey Cass - not heard from you in a while ! everything is, as is ! not a lot to report really ....how about you though ? :thumbup1:


Ah, I see, I can't imagine the diet etc is much fun ! I'm okay ta, just back from Holiday yesterday, 2 weeks of food, so feeling a little fat and bloated to say the least...back to it now though! :rockon:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> This morning, frankly - I looked thin :confused1: which is not what I want to achieve but will speak to Paul at some point.


you looked thin opposed to looking??? fat?


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> you looked thin opposed to looking??? fat?


erm lol :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't want to look like feckin Olive Oyl up there though do I ?


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> well ive nearly got through my first week of two sessions a day and im miserable as fvck 2


LMAO re-intrduce the choccie buttons and up time on the punch bag - ye know it makes sense :thumb:



Cass said:


> Ah, I see, I can't imagine the diet etc is much fun ! I'm okay ta, just back from Holiday yesterday, 2 weeks of food, so feeling a little fat and bloated to say the least...back to it now though! :rockon:


Nice one ! Hope you enjoyed your hols - what sh!tty weather to come back to though lol

Get back on it - you'll be great - how is the navy process going then ?

x


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> erm lol :lol: :lol: :lol: I don't want to look like feckin Olive Oyl up there though do I ?


thats good to know as this is not my intention but if you have it to lose it will drop off and you will look thinner....i know shocking but very true


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> thats good to know as this is not my intention but if you have it to lose it will drop off and you will look thinner....i know shocking but very true


I've dug a hole, I'm sitting in it & I'm shutting up


----------



## weeman

aaaaaaaaah the joys :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> aaaaaaaaah the joys :lol: :lol:


LOL!!! you shut yer face...popping up at the most inappropriate of moments


----------



## weeman

lol always lurking,life been a bit hectic of late but all powers of sneakyness are being resumed.

Glad to see your heads in the right place on prep,ie in bits lol that way you know your on the right track for sure:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> lol always lurking,life been a bit hectic of late but all powers of sneakyness are being resumed.
> 
> Glad to see your heads in the right place on prep,ie in bits lol that way you know your on the right track for sure:thumbup1:


I am so pleased that everyone sees me behaving like an utter loony as a good fcuking sign  :scared: :stuart: -- great stuff :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Hey Olive oil, hows things?

You seem to be getting to where you need to be.

updated pics????????


----------



## RACK

I still reckon you've just dropped the water you were holdin Jem


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Hey Olive oil, hows things?
> 
> You seem to be getting to where you need to be.
> 
> updated pics????????


 :lol: cheeky bugger - ar for popping in J - long time no speakie 

Pics are fortnightly on saturday sooooo next ones due on Saturday 27th Feb - last ones are in profile album

How are you going anyway ?



RACK said:


> I still reckon you've just dropped the water you were holdin Jem


Aye probs J - thin feeling is over today lol :lol:

The mind does play some funny fcuking tricks on one, does it not ? :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Oh yeah, it's the headfook that's worse than the actual training and dieting bit.

The other night on the sunbeds I felt like a bronze god! The morning after I felt like Mr Stay Puft!

How are the moods going?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Oh yeah, it's the headfook that's worse than the actual training and dieting bit.
> 
> The other night on the sunbeds I felt like a bronze god! The morning after I felt like Mr Stay Puft!
> 
> How are the moods going?


You will have no argument from me there J [which is surprising because I'm an argumentative b*stard at the best of times] - but most certainly -I am surprised by just how easy everything else is - now, if I could sort my head oot it'd be amazing! I cannot even type sense

*I have identified 2 prep syndromes *

*PREP DYSLEXIA* :confused1:

&

*PREP TOURETTES *

I cannot type sense and when I go to speak - random words come out entirely unrelated to what I mean to say ?

Also my swearing is disgusting ...and I dont care :lol:

I also get a tic in my eye when trying to concentrate really hard ffs

Soooo not attractive looks :tongue:

I have both of these sydromes and not even 1 month down :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> not good by the sounds of it


LOL - better today russ :lol: almost pay day actually [AKA SHOPPPPPPPING!!!!!] -this month has been expensive [you dont even realise the money going, it just does]

I now know that I have expensive taste in food - I have spent a feckin fortune on chicken fillets this month

Might have to revise plans and visit Aldi*

*.......[i lie btw - that comment was placed there especially for the certain scots :lol: :lol: :lol: ....never, never dragging me to the dark side d'y ahear me ?  , deep fried mars bars will never suck me in either]


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> dont worry about the swearing. we are warned daily in the gym but im not dieting so have no excuse





1russ100 said:


> aldi? 50 cans of baked beans for a pound?


I'm a geordie - swearing is innate 

re aldi - they say it's good - I cannot get past the doors, think there is a a force field preventing me from entering :lol: ...I might trrrry this afternoon !


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> *.......[i lie btw - that comment was placed there especially for the certain scots :lol: :lol: :lol: ....never, never dragging me to the dark side d'y ahear me ?  , deep fried mars bars will never suck me in either]


 :lol:

A whole troupe of us are going to appear backstage at your show, pin you down and force you to consume a whole deep fried mars bar - wrapped in a deep fried pizza - all coated in wonderful, artery furrying, heart stopping batter :lol: :lol: :lol:

Then we will force you to drink a litre and a half of Irn Bru/whisky blend

Then and only then, will you be able to look your best on stage


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> You will have no argument from me there J [which is surprising because I'm an argumentative b*stard at the best of times] - but most certainly -I am surprised by just how easy everything else is - now, if I could sort my head oot it'd be amazing! I cannot even type sense
> 
> *I have identified 2 prep syndromes *
> 
> *PREP DYSLEXIA* :confused1:
> 
> &
> 
> *PREP TOURETTES *
> 
> I cannot type sense and when I go to speak - random words come out entirely unrelated to what I mean to say ?
> 
> Also my swearing is disgusting ...and I dont care :lol:
> 
> I also get a tic in my eye when trying to concentrate really hard ffs
> 
> Soooo not attractive looks :tongue:
> 
> I have both of these sydromes and not even 1 month down :lol: :lol:


HAHAHAHAHA!!!! That's just how I am at the min :laugh:


----------



## Joshua

> I also get a tic in my eye when trying to concentrate really hard ffs


Have you looked at your Mg intake?



> Then we will force you to drink a litre and a half of Irn Bru/whisky blend


I hate the sound of that :innocent: :whistling: - please don't make me drink loads of the stuff if I we ever meet up  .

As for the marsbar pizza fried thing - I know what to think of if ever I drink bleach and need to boff it up.

J


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> sod the food shopping, ive trained hard this week so will reward myself with liquid lunch and dinner!


LMAO at you russ :lol: oh well 3 days is better than none and it wasn't for this comp - I'd definitely be with you on that one :lol:

I would kill for a tequila beer :confused1: normally wine girl but for some reason - I just think that tequila would hit the spot  ...perhaps it's because someone mentioned it in the gym tonight and now I am obsessed with having 1 or 12 :tongue:



RACK said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!! That's just how I am at the min :laugh:


Good to know ! I keep getting told it's normal to be like this :cool2:



Joshua said:


> Have you looked at your Mg intake?
> 
> Magnesium J ? have not got the faintest idea what my intake is, or should be tbh although a quick google brings up some alarming facts  I am sure Paul had factored everything into the diet but perhaps my particular supps are low on it - I will raise it with him.
> 
> Thanks for that hun x
> 
> I hate the sound of that :innocent: :whistling: - please don't make me drink loads of the stuff if I we ever meet up  .
> 
> As for the marsbar pizza fried thing - I know what to think of if ever I drink bleach and need to boff it up.
> 
> Eh methinks I have missed a scot in here *runs off to check*
> 
> Great minds think alike J - do not like the sound of that particular concoction. Further north you go - the stranger they are - this is a fact :cool2: :lol: :lol:
> 
> J


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> A whole troupe of us are going to appear backstage at your show, pin you down and force you to consume a whole deep fried mars bar - wrapped in a deep fried pizza - all coated in wonderful, artery furrying, heart stopping batter :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Then we will force you to drink a litre and a half of Irn Bru/whisky blend
> 
> Then and only then, will you be able to look your best on stage


PMSL - you almost fell under the radar with that one [last quote on the page, I always miss] ....good job your show is zact same day as mine then otherwise I would be worried :001_tt2: oops failed again eh Rams ! - dearie me, this is becoming quite regular - must try harder !

See you at the Brits - I will have my revenge mwahahaha:lol:



Greekgoddess said:


> Hi Jem, I have been following your progress while I have been in the Uk. Glad to hear its all going to plan.....even the mind games, swearing and forgetfulness.....they are all part and parcel of the prepping. Enjoy! LOL


Janet howdie :thumbup1: quiet as a mouse these days so you are - hope you are well and thanks for the comments x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Diet dyslexia means its working :thumb:

I once sent 2 parcels out to 2 customers while dieting....

I got names right....

1st line of address the wrong way round

2nd lines of addresses right (the town)

Postcodes the wrong way round.

Basically the 2 parcels had half of right customers details on the label, and half of the other customers details. 

MANY other crackingly stoopid things have I done also.

Its all good :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> PMSL - you almost fell under the radar with that one [last quote on the page, I always miss] ....*good job your show is zact same day as mine then otherwise I would be worried* :001_tt2: oops failed again eh Rams ! - dearie me, this is becoming quite regular - must try harder !
> 
> See you at the Brits - I will have my revenge mwahahaha:lol:


What show is that :confused1: the one I am more than likely not going to be ready for now, and therefore probably not doing :whistling:

Be afraid, be very afraid   

Us Scottish are like the baddy "others" in Lost :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Diet dyslexia means its working :thumb:
> 
> I once sent 2 parcels out to 2 customers while dieting....
> 
> I got names right....
> 
> 1st line of address the wrong way round
> 
> 2nd lines of addresses right (the town)
> 
> Postcodes the wrong way round.
> 
> Basically the 2 parcels had half of right customers details on the label, and half of the other customers details.
> 
> MANY other crackingly stoopid things have I done also.
> 
> Its all good :thumb:


*LOL - how do you explain that to normal people though - they keep asking me what's wrong * :confused1: * would feel like a plum telling them I'm dieting - as that makes no sense in the real world - that just means you gave up crisps * :lol:



rs007 said:


> What show is that :confused1: the one I am more than likely not going to be ready for now, and therefore probably not doing :whistling:
> 
> Be afraid, be very afraid
> 
> Us Scottish are like the baddy "others" in Lost :lol:


*9th May ? *

LOL!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *LOL - how do you explain that to normal people though - they keep asking me what's wrong * :confused1: * would feel like a plum telling them I'm dieting - as that makes no sense in the real world - that just means you gave up crisps * :lol:


I just used to deny everything and tell them THEY must be losing it...

Sometimes it works too


----------



## Uriel

Jem, just popping in superfast to say keep your winky woo up sweatheart, it's only [email protected] calories and mind games - you'll look a million dollars and have pics for life x


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I just used to deny everything and tell them THEY must be losing it...
> 
> Sometimes it works too


Gonna try that one :thumb:



Uriel said:


> Jem, just popping in superfast to say keep your winky woo up sweatheart, it's only [email protected] calories and mind games - you'll look a million dollars and have pics for life x


Aaah thanks Uriel ! xx


----------



## XJPX

How can u have diet dyslexia and tourettes already lol??? Ur only a cuple weeks in lol...wat r u gonna do once ur 3-2-1 week out? Lol x


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> How can u have diet dyslexia and tourettes already lol??? Ur only a cuple weeks in lol...wat r u gonna do once ur 3-2-1 week out? Lol x


worrying isn't it  dont forget, I'm a virgin J :innocent:


----------



## Kate1976

How was ur sesh this eve ms?


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> worrying isn't it  dont forget, I'm a virgin J :innocent:


Trust me its all in ur hed hun...try not to play upto urself if that makes sense.....the more u think tht ur dieting the more ur going to behave in an odd way.

Up until about 4 weeks out...then ur jus knakered so behavin odd cnt b helped....try not to let it effect u just yet


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> Trust me its all in ur hed hun...try not to play upto urself if that makes sense.....the more u think tht ur dieting the more ur going to behave in an odd way.
> 
> Up until about 4 weeks out...then ur jus knakered so behavin odd cnt b helped....try not to let it effect u just yet


you're right J :lol:

I think I am getting over it now tbh - hope so anyway ! now I just need the other things sorted out and I will be one happy bunny  x


----------



## Joshua

> Have you looked at your Mg intake?
> 
> Magnesium J ? have not got the faintest idea what my intake is, or should be tbh although a quick google brings up some alarming facts I am sure Paul had factored everything into the diet but perhaps my particular supps are low on it - I will raise it with him.
> 
> Thanks for that hun x


Good stuff. Have a chat with paul, as we can't have your eyes fluttering away - I might get the wrong idea :wub: .

Mg can be low for all sorts of reasons in a particular individual, even with a tip top diet. Eye tremors can also be due to lots of different things too, it was just that Mg does quite a good job with that IME (it also makes your blood vessels nice), and it is also cheap as chips - £1 worth of epsom salts will give you a *huge* supply of Mg. Just be careful not to take too much or you will have "low viscosity poo" as it acts as a laxative.

All the best babes,

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Good stuff. Have a chat with paul, as we can't have your eyes fluttering away - I might get the wrong idea :wub: .
> 
> *LOL! or the right one at last eh * :whistling:
> 
> Mg can be low for all sorts of reasons in a particular individual, even with a tip top diet. Eye tremors can also be due to lots of different things too, it was just that Mg does quite a good job with that IME (it also makes your blood vessels nice), and it is also cheap as chips - £1 worth of epsom salts will give you a *huge* supply of Mg. Just be careful not to take too much or you will have "low viscosity poo" as it acts as a laxative.
> 
> All the best babes,
> 
> J


loving low viscosity :lol: okie doke sounds good ! thanks J much appreciated as ever darlink x


----------



## Jacko89

XJPX said:


> Trust me its all in ur hed hun...try not to play upto urself if that makes sense.....the more u think tht ur dieting the more ur going to behave in an odd way.
> 
> Up until about 4 weeks out...then ur jus knakered so behavin odd cnt b helped....try not to let it effect u just yet


This is so true. I was expecting to be bad from the start and the first 2 weeks i made myself feel bad but now nearly 8 weeks in i'm totally fine and loving it. I feel fine all day long and am full of energy.


----------



## Jem

:confused1:

Grrrrreat

guess I was just making it all up then ........... 

I think I will just pretend it's really easy and that my head is functioning normally from now on then

I am pleased for you Harry - really am mate, simply not that easy for me - too many balls in the air. Anyway hopefully it was just a dip 

I will man up and just get on with it eh :beer:


----------



## FATBOY

lol now you know what i meant when i said let the games begin


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> :confused1:
> 
> Grrrrreat
> 
> guess I was just making it all up then ...........
> 
> I think I will just pretend it's really easy and that my head is functioning normally from now on then
> 
> I am pleased for you Harry - really am mate, simply not that easy for me - *too many balls in the air*. Anyway hopefully it was just a dip
> 
> I will man up and just get on with it eh :beer:


It really is all in your head Jem, i can't say what the last few weeks are like though :tongue:

Keep your head up girl your doing great so far.

No idea what the balls in the air is about but....bleh....suuuuure :confused1:


----------



## Jem

FATBOY said:


> lol now you know what i meant when i said let the games begin


  indeed  how is your first week going fatty ?



Jacko89 said:


> It really is all in your head Jem, i can't say what the last few weeks are like though :tongue:
> 
> Keep your head up girl your doing great so far.
> 
> No idea what the balls in the air is about but....bleh....suuuuure :confused1:


never mind me balls, everyone else has them too - just been a bit stressed with work etc

My head is up and I am looking forward to the next few weeks :thumb:

Weigh in this morning = 5lbs down

Total in 3 weeks = 10lbs loss

Getting somewhere then ...... :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> indeed  how is your first week going fatty ?
> 
> never mind me balls, everyone else has them too - just been a bit stressed with work etc
> 
> My head is up and I am looking forward to the next few weeks :thumb:
> 
> *Weigh in this morning = 5lbs down *
> 
> *Total in 3 weeks = 10lbs loss*
> 
> *Getting somewhere then ......* :thumbup1:


Fannytastic Jem! :thumb: x


----------



## Jem

LOL at fannytastic - stealing it and recycling it !

thanks LA xx


----------



## Jacko89

Well done on the weight loss Jem


----------



## hilly

cnt rep ya jem, cracking stuff on weight loss


----------



## kitten30

Whoop Whoop!! Great loss hun:thumb: x


----------



## Jem

Jacko89 said:


> Well done on the weight loss Jem





hilly said:


> cnt rep ya jem, cracking stuff on weight loss





kitten30 said:


> Whoop Whoop!! Great loss hun:thumb: x


fankoo peeps ! :bounce: :bounce: - cannot keep that rate up though - I think I have peaked :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya hun, well done for weight loss. Keep up the good work xx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> indeed  how is your first week going fatty ?
> 
> never mind me balls, everyone else has them too - just been a bit stressed with work etc
> 
> My head is up and I am looking forward to the next few weeks :thumb:
> 
> Weigh in this morning = 5lbs down
> 
> Total in 3 weeks = 10lbs loss
> 
> Getting somewhere then ...... :thumbup1:


Congrats on weight loss jem :thumbup1: Glad ur looking forward to next few weeks and wish u all best.


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya hun, well done for weight loss. Keep up the good work xx


Cheers T - glad you enjoyed your sesh with Paul too 

I dont have much to report today really - was waiting for the bat phone to bleep and tell me I could have a cheat meal but meh ! ...nothing :lol: oh well :lol:

I'm a bit bored actually ! might go out, probably not though :cool2: shopping online at the moment [cold outside you know]

Just ordered some new gym stuff and D&G underwear to relieve said boredom - feckin expensive stuff but an increasingly tight bottom deserves some nice knickers I say :lol: [no pictorial evidence will be supplied btw :cool2: ]


----------



## chrisj22

Quit with the bitching, and get on with it! 

Only jesting. Diets make your head play all sorts of tricks on you, hun. The thing is, no matter how much you're moaning or feeling sh1t, you're losing weight and not giving up so somethings making you carry on :thumbup1:

Congrats on weight loss - onwards and upwards :thumb:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Congrats on weight loss jem :thumbup1: Glad ur looking forward to next few weeks and wish u all best.


*You snuck and I missed your post K *  * thanks hun x*



chrisj22 said:


> Quit with the bitching, and get on with it!
> 
> Only jesting. Diets make your head play all sorts of tricks on you, hun. The thing is, no matter how much you're moaning or feeling sh1t, you're losing weight and not giving up so somethings making you carry on :thumbup1:
> 
> Congrats on weight loss - onwards and upwards :thumb:


LMAO you're right - but you see this is the only place I can bitch and moan - no other buggers understand!

Giving up nah ! I'm doing it - dunno how tbh, but I am :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Its your journal, you can say and do what you like in it, and if you dont like what anyone has to say in it or about that... well its your house so tell them to go fvck off 

End of the day, you're only being honest and if I'm reading you right - you're not really looking for their opinion on what you're saying or feeling nor do you really care. You're just pointing out how you're feeling.

Anyway... its all a learning curve for you so just go with the flow. I'm feeling pretty much A-OK at the moment 5 weeks in, but this is the 4th diet I've embarked on in a row and tbh its almost routine for me now. I was all over the place the 1st time and find its gotten progressively easier mentally as I understand whats going on and why I'm feeling as I do so am better prepared. Not saying am not feeling different... just better able to deal with it.

Crack on chick... :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its your journal, you can say and do what you like in it, and if you dont like what anyone has to say in it or about that... well its your house so tell them to go fvck off
> 
> End of the day, you're only being honest and if I'm reading you right - you're not really looking for their opinion on what you're saying or feeling nor do you really care. You're just pointing out how you're feeling.
> 
> Anyway... its all a learning curve for you so just go with the flow. I'm feeling pretty much A-OK at the moment 5 weeks in, but this is the 4th diet I've embarked on in a row and tbh its almost routine for me now. I was all over the place the 1st time and find its gotten progressively easier mentally as I understand whats going on and why I'm feeling as I do so am better prepared. Not saying am not feeling different... just better able to deal with it.
> 
> Crack on chick... :thumbup1:


Nice post zar - it's true ! I treat this like my diary ...so sometimes I am shocked by the responses I get :lol:

Thoughts and feelings change from one minute to the next with moi anyhoo so my posts record but a moment in time :thumbup1:

Fickle yes ! but that's how I am as many can testify to 

I got oats back in me diet from next week woohoo [cannot believe I was missing oats ffs ...]

xx


----------



## Kate1976

Congrats on the weight loss Em


----------



## Uriel

Jem, I want you to be be a bit fuking easier on your self and enjoy your ongoing resulst misses....you are achieving weight loss daily.......don't wait til you are onstage before you allow your self a bit of pride/respect/fun...

It is a tough journey,. it is a challenging task you have accepted but please enjoy the process - not just the end result.

FWIW - you are a good looking woman (ok that wasn't anythng you achieved.....it was mother nature) but you are improving the whole shooting match to suit your own desires daily.

We are all playing the same game - you are achieving already

If you don't start enjoying it - i'll dry finger you in the bum.....with my foot


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Congrats on the weight loss Em


*Thanks Kate, speak to you on Monday* 



Uriel said:


> Jem, I want you to be be a bit fuking easier on your self and enjoy your ongoing resulst misses....you are achieving weight loss daily.......don't wait til you are onstage before you allow your self a bit of pride/respect/fun...
> 
> It is a tough journey,. it is a challenging task you have accepted but please enjoy the process - not just the end result.
> 
> FWIW - you are a good looking woman (ok that wasn't anythng you achieved.....it was mother nature) but you are improving the whole shooting match to suit your own desires daily.
> 
> We are all playing the same game - you are achieving already
> 
> If you don't start enjoying it - i'll dry finger you in the bum.....with my foot


Uriel thanks very much for taking the time to post that - it is much appreciated !

You are not the only person who has told me to enjoy the journey, so I had better start listening [i'm bloody impatient, what can I tell you:lol:]

:confused1: something is occurring & changes are a-coming - thank fook !

Cheers mate - I will enjoy it - I am not risking any dry fingering of the butt with your foot or otherwise :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

My foot is very very crusty so be carfeful! x


----------



## chrisj22

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its your journal, you can say and do what you like in it, and if you dont like what anyone has to say in it or about that... well its your house so tell them to go fvck off
> 
> End of the day, you're only being honest and if I'm reading you right - you're not really looking for their opinion on what you're saying or feeling nor do you really care. You're just pointing out how you're feeling.
> 
> Anyway... its all a learning curve for you so just go with the flow. I'm feeling pretty much A-OK at the moment 5 weeks in, but this is the 4th diet I've embarked on in a row and tbh its almost routine for me now. I was all over the place the 1st time and find its gotten progressively easier mentally as I understand whats going on and why I'm feeling as I do so am better prepared. Not saying am not feeling different... just better able to deal with it.
> 
> Crack on chick... :thumbup1:


Zar,

If part of that rant was a pop at me, you've got me all wrong 

I was joking. I even put 'I'm only jesting' in my post.

I agree, it's a journal for a reason. It'd be boring if a journal was all roses


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> My foot is very very crusty so be carfeful! x


OMG:blink: :w00t: :blink:

*Keep it on the QT Uriel, but I will have a word in claire's shell like, I think you might be in there, she loves a good suck on crusty toes 



chrisj22 said:


> Zar,
> 
> If part of that rant was a pop at me, you've got me all wrong
> 
> I was joking. I even put 'I'm only jesting' in my post.
> 
> I agree, it's a journal for a reason. It'd be boring if a journal was all roses


Nah don't think so chris mate, just the nature of journals & the fact that I spill all....that one comment can spiral into 2 pages ! I wouldn't want you to be offended by that :thumb: your comments are welcomed, p!ss taking or otherwise :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Off to buy salad ! re discovered it last night after eating broccoli for 3 weeks - so exciting !


----------



## Jem

I have nothing to say 

Everything is going as per instructions and I'm just bored and restless

I need a hobby to get me through this - knitting ? anyone for woolly posing pants ?


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> I have nothing to say
> 
> Everything is going as per instructions and I'm just bored and restless
> 
> I need a hobby to get me through this - knitting ? anyone for woolly posing pants ?


I want some I want some but then im sure i asked for some woolly pants the other day:confused1:

well i have been reading through and got the gist of it that your doing fantastic Jem,

you have fab motivation and drive hunny, keep it up and i will try my best to keep up with your journel from now on as i dont like being told off:tongue:


----------



## vsideboy

you could knit some uk-m jumpers for everyones next chirstmas haha. That'll keep you going all year.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I have nothing to say
> 
> Everything is going as per instructions and I'm just bored and restless
> 
> I need a hobby to get me through this - knitting ? anyone for woolly posing pants ?


Funny... I was gobbing off on Saturday about how bored I am these days... this was when I was in the Salon and mega-busy :tongue: Prob restless is a better word.

Get PC issues sorted yet? x


----------



## mick_the_brick

Now then Jem 

10lbs is cracking.. really well done - you have this sh1t nailed..

xx


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> I want some I want some but then im sure i asked for some woolly pants the other day:confused1:
> 
> well i have been reading through and got the gist of it that your doing fantastic Jem,
> 
> you have fab motivation and drive hunny, keep it up and i will try my best to keep up with your journel from now on as i dont like being told off:tongue:


LMAO aye ye did ! work in progress Ricky and thanks for the comments pony boy :lol: :lol:



vsideboy said:


> you could knit some uk-m jumpers for everyones next chirstmas haha. That'll keep you going all year.


...now there's an idea 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Funny... I was gobbing off on Saturday about how bored I am these days... this was when I was in the Salon and mega-busy :tongue: Prob restless is a better word.
> 
> Get PC issues sorted yet? x


Sorted in a fashion, breaking in a new keyboard so full of typos as certain keys refuse to move ! but yars done and dusted - speaky on MSN later then ?

Re restless - definitely so - dont want to sit still :confused1: not sure why, but perhaps all those clothes in the spare room will get sorted at last...or maybe not

Anyhoo - doing it and doing it well - whatever it is

Head is straight so that's good :thumb:


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Now then Jem
> 
> 10lbs is cracking.. really well done - you have this sh1t nailed..
> 
> xx


Now then Micksteroo - did you see my attempt at blackmailing you yet ...or are you yet to find it :whistling: :lol:

I am working on auto pilot now sooooo yes - it's pretty simple once you stop over analysing it and thinking too hard :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Sorted in a fashion, breaking in a new keyboard so full of typos as certain keys refuse to move ! but yars done and dusted - *speaky on MSN later then ? *
> 
> Re restless - definitely so - dont want to sit still :confused1: not sure why, but perhaps all those clothes in the spare room will get sorted at last...or maybe not
> 
> Anyhoo - doing it and doing it well - whatever it is
> 
> Head is straight so that's good :thumb:


Aye.... so long as ur not too busy knitting...... :tongue:  x


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nah I spied it.. you cheeky little monkey you...

I guess I'll have to send you some more stuff through eh?? LMAO

Yeah it ain't so hard when you just crack on with it


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye.... so long as ur not too busy knitting...... :tongue:  x


Pearl one, drop one - send a message - pearl one, drop one - send a message

Multi tasking zar :thumb:

BTW stripey scarves are where its at 



mick_the_brick said:


> Nah I spied it.. you cheeky little monkey you...
> 
> I guess I'll have to send you some more stuff through eh?? LMAO
> 
> Yeah it ain't so hard when you just crack on with it


LOL !!!

yes indeedy micky :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey em, hope all is going well!

i was struck down last week with a bug from hell so the last thing i was wanting to read about was other people still being able to train and eat


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey em, hope all is going well!
> 
> i was struck down last week with a bug from hell so the last thing i was wanting to read about was other people still being able to train and eat


Perfickly understandable A :laugh: no carrot cake for you then !

Are you fit and well now again ? Hope so 

All is great actually - cannot complain about owt for a change :thumbup1:

Oooh 'cept I am praaaaaaaying for a cheat meal of some feckin description this weekend !


----------



## RACK

Glad to hear you've finally switched your brain off from over analysing things Em, see how much it easier it without thinking lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou

I reckon you'll want Cheesecake Jem!


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Glad to hear you've finally switched your brain off from over analysing things Em, see how much it easier it without thinking lol


aye - I have problems acting like a mindless robot - seems that this is required though :lol: :lol:



Papa Lazarou said:


> I reckon you'll want Cheesecake Jem!


Methinks you are right matty


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> why does everyone go mad over cheesecake? could i replace it with fondant fancies?


you can keep your fondant fancies to yourself russ - how could they even come close to cheesecake :ban: :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> no way! polished off a box whist watching prison break last night!


Oooft that's just living live in the extreme !

Not that I dont like them - I do, but you start fantasising about all different things so a cheat becomes really spesh - fondant fancies are at the end of a very long line :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Just done legs

I prefer it on a Monday to a Friday

think it might hurt tomorrow though as I went a bit heavier this week and felt the burn !

Now then, some feckless [email protected] saw fit to come and tell me I was doing too many sets on leg exts and that I should get squatting - this is the personal trainer that did me out of 2 sessions when I first joined the gym :whistling:

He 'remembered' about them today and said he was ready to fit me in .....this was about 1.5 yrs ago :lol:

Leg exts - 7 sets of 12 reps

30kg

Leg Press - 6 sets of 10 with 10 sec rest

50kg

Leg exts - 5 sets of 15 reps

20kg

Walking Lunges - 6 lengths of 10 paces each leg

10lb dbells

Lying leg curls - 6 sets of 10 reps [forgot how many ? need to check programme]

40kg

Standing calves - 5 sets of 20

80kg

this was very painful

Cardio - treadmill no incline


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> i wont tell you what ive had today then


Love a bit of food porn me russ - go on tempt me :lol:


----------



## Joshua

> Now then, some feckless [email protected] saw fit to come and tell me I was doing too many sets on leg exts and that I should get squatting - this is the personal trainer that did me out of 2 sessions when I first joined the gym
> 
> He 'remembered' about them today and said he was ready to fit me in .....this was about 1.5 yrs ago


 :lol: I wonder if he can remember where the quads are? 

Maybe work is a bit quite for him these days :whistling: .

J


----------



## Joshua

Jem said:


> Love a bit of food porn me russ - go on tempt me :lol:


Just please no more cheesecake pictures, otherwise I will have to disable images before entering this journal. That still haunts me to this day.

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> :lol: I wonder if he can remember where the quads are?
> 
> Maybe work is a bit quite for him these days :whistling: .
> 
> J


Well I certainly couldn't see his ...and as I watched him train today, it was really quite worrying to think he is passing his 'skills' onto others :laugh:

He told me I work too hard as well ....divvy


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Oooft that's just living live in the extreme !
> 
> Not that I dont like them - I do, but you start fantasising about all different things so a cheat becomes really spesh - fondant fancies are at the end of a very long line :thumb:


LOL this is so true Em....I starting thinking about what I would have today should I get a cheat and it was like KFC..........no........burger king.......nope......curry.....noooo....steak...........hell no......this went on for about 30 mins and I still haven't reached any conclusions!!

BTW - nice leggy sess miss


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Just please no more cheesecake pictures, otherwise I will have to disable images before entering this journal. That still haunts me to this day.
> 
> J


LOL!!! that was Ramsey :lol: :lol: :lol: it will pop up again at some point or another so be warned ! there was also the one with minstrels in it ...

Hmmmm I really, really want some :lol:


----------



## jimmy79

hey jem looking good over here, happier than last time i was here! Well done on the weight loss keep going. With dan away my journal has died a nasty death:lol:. Still training hard and putting weight on! Well done again Jem :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> LOL this is so true Em....I starting thinking about what I would have today should I get a cheat and it was like KFC..........no........burger king.......nope......curry.....noooo....steak...........hell no......this went on for about 30 mins and I still haven't reached any conclusions!!
> 
> BTW - nice leggy sess miss


aye - I think everyone does that :lol: I just know that afterwards I have a list of food stuffs to try !



jimmy79 said:


> hey jem looking good over here, happier than last time i was here! Well done on the weight loss keep going. With dan away my journal has died a nasty death:lol:. Still training hard and putting weight on! Well done again Jem :thumb:


thanks Jimmy - lol re your journal - keep plugging away at it mate - people will post. Glad to hear your training is going well after the setbacks :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Meh you get all the charmers in your gym eh? :lol:

I don't get the whole cheesecake or carrot cake thing - I prefer choc fudge cake myself, or something buttery - scones or crumpets etc....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Meh you get all the charmers in your gym eh? :lol:
> 
> I don't get the whole cheesecake or carrot cake thing - I prefer choc fudge cake myself, or something buttery - scones or crumpets etc....


LOL it's been quiet though lately eh? training with D no one bothers me - and it's nice that way  I went early today - soon as I am left alone, the feckers pounce !

Wouldnt mind but D told me that I look vulnerable when training and this is why I am approached :whistling: sooo I had the grumpy face on, was grunting and breathing and I was really focused and thinking about nothing more than me quad burn

.... he however was leg pressing & talking to me at the same time :confused1: when I was mid set :confused1: what kind of pt is he anyway :lol:

As for the scones [please pronounce it scone as in 'gone' lol] - my mate is obsessed with them - every time I go to her hoose there is morello cherry jam and scones-a-plenty in the kitchen :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> LOL it's been quiet though lately eh? training with D no one bothers me - and it's nice that way  I went early today - soon as I am left alone, the feckers pounce !
> 
> Wouldnt mind but D told me that I look vulnerable when training and this is why I am approached :whistling: sooo I had the grumpy face on, was grunting and breathing and I was really focused and thinking about nothing more than me quad burn
> 
> .... he however was leg pressing & talking to me at the same time :confused1: when I was mid set :confused1: what kind of pt is he anyway :lol:
> 
> As for the scones [please pronounce it scone as in 'gone' lol] - my mate is obsessed with them - every time I go to her hoose there is morello cherry jam and scones-a-plenty in the kitchen :tongue:


Nope sorry, I'm from the east midlands - it rhymes with 'cone' :laugh:

I just look grumpy as hell - even more so today as it's cardio day - better charge the old ipod.....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Nope sorry, I'm from the east midlands - it rhymes with 'cone' :laugh:
> 
> I just look grumpy as hell - even more so today as it's cardio day - better charge the old ipod.....


 :ban: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dale_flex

You vunerable?? Pull the other one!

Mmmmmmm scones


----------



## Jem

dale_flex said:


> You vunerable?? Pull the other one!
> 
> Mmmmmmm scones


LOL that's what I thought :whistling:

Yeah but how do you pronounce it Dale - it's got to be scone as for 'gone' being a cumbrian hasn't it ?

x


----------



## dale_flex

Jem said:


> LOL that's what I thought :whistling:
> 
> Yeah but how do you pronounce it Dale - it's got to be scone as for 'gone' being a cumbrian hasn't it ?
> 
> x


Correct scone as for gone hun x :thumb:


----------



## Jem

dale_flex said:


> Correct scone as for gone hun x :thumb:


well done you :thumb: knew we would concur on that one !


----------



## dax

Nice leg session there Jem, good stuff :thumbup1:

I used to get a PT that always asked me if i wanted a "free" PT session. This lasted for 12 months, until i told him finally to feck off, politely of course lol. Used to drive me nuts :laugh:


----------



## RACK

Is there such a thing as working to hard?


----------



## Jem

dax said:


> Nice leg session there Jem, good stuff :thumbup1:
> 
> I used to get a PT that always asked me if i wanted a "free" PT session. This lasted for 12 months, until i told him finally to feck off, politely of course lol. Used to drive me nuts :laugh:


thanks dax - there are some divs about eh ?:laugh:



RACK said:


> Is there such a thing as working to hard?


which was what I said...and he said yes, over training - [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Hey Jem how are the kids coping with your prep? lol


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Hey Jem how are the kids coping with your prep? lol


Hi J - hope you are well !

It makes no odds to them really, they probably get nicer treats because I buy them what I would like to eat so perhaps preferable to when I am not dieting :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Bless them... make sure your not temped by there treats!!!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

so they get cheesecake,donuts, cakes etc........and you get rice cakes lol


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Bless them... make sure your not temped by there treats!!!!


tempted yes - eating it is just not worth it though - when a cheat comes - it will be awesome 



Khaos said:


> so they get cheesecake,donuts, cakes etc........and you get rice cakes lol


Nope not on the menu .....but along those lines erm yes 

Back done today - nice, strong and intensive session - went puce so that's a good sign I think 

I am putting everything into each session now, had a blasting from D about looking like a [email protected] on stage if I dont approach the training with vim and enthusiasm - did not appreciate the comments at the time [my @rse was in my hands good and proper] - however, upon reflection, he may have a point 

Recent comments made about journal pics have also got me thinking.

I thought posting the good, the bad and the ugly [instead of hiding in a dimly lit room] was a positive thing - motivate myself to improve and show a clear before and after

.... however, it would appear that the majority of people on the forum do not see it this way. So no pics posted unless I am happy with them, don't see why I should torture myself posting pics I dont like & then be surprised or upset when someone chooses to criticise them :tongue:


----------



## XJPX

kitten30 said:


> Whoop Whoop!! Great loss hun:thumb: x


where do u train? pic looks like powerbase?

great weightloss Jem, tres proud of u  ...keep it up x


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> where do u train? pic looks like powerbase?
> 
> great weightloss Jem, tres proud of u  ...keep it up x


Proud of moi :blush: thanks J,no stopping me once I've started something xx


----------



## rodrigo

hey jem you are goin fantastic, wishin you well hun the hard work is showin thru


----------



## leafman

Jem just had catch up (much easier these days  ) and glad to see things still on track. Had look at ur pics too on profile page, is that them all am i missing any ? Anyway i think u have come on a good bit. Stick to it like u are and im sure u will look awesome come show time. All the best hun and i will pm u soon :lol: kev


----------



## Joshua

Jem said:


> tempted yes - eating it is just not worth it though - when a cheat comes - it will be awesome
> 
> Nope not on the menu .....but along those lines erm yes
> 
> Back done today - nice, strong and intensive session - went puce so that's a good sign I think
> 
> I am putting everything into each session now, had a blasting from D about looking like a [email protected] on stage if I dont approach the training with vim and enthusiasm - did not appreciate the comments at the time [my @rse was in my hands good and proper] - however, upon reflection, he may have a point
> 
> Recent comments made about journal pics have also got me thinking.
> 
> I thought posting the good, the bad and the ugly [instead of hiding in a dimly lit room] was a positive thing - motivate myself to improve and show a clear before and after
> 
> .... however, it would appear that the majority of people on the forum do not see it this way. So no pics posted unless I am happy with them, don't see why I should torture myself posting pics I dont like & then be surprised or upset when someone chooses to criticise them :tongue:


Oi negative nelly! Don't be put off by anything that anyone says. You have a stronger mind and a stronger focus than that. I am sure.

Do whatever you feel like doing - 'tis your journal after all.

I am sure that Paul will be keeping his beady eye on your progress anyhow, and will be able to give critical feedback that is worth responding to.



> ...instead of hiding in a dimly lit room...


Hey - I can't afford lightbulbs in these credit crunching times :sad:.

Keep smiling E. You stoic resolve is so strong and deep, no doughnut snaffling kids, nor suspiciously tanned cleaners, nor amnesic PTs can tear asunder.

J


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> hey jem you are goin fantastic, wishin you well hun the hard work is showin thru


thanks roddas :thumb:



leafman said:


> Jem just had catch up (much easier these days  ) and glad to see things still on track. Had look at ur pics too on profile page, is that them all am i missing any ? Anyway i think u have come on a good bit. Stick to it like u are and im sure u will look awesome come show time. All the best hun and i will pm u soon :lol: kev


that's because I cannot be @rsed posting anything :lol: too feckin tired

I did train today - did chest so cardio only tomorrow

Hopefully will be a difference in this weeks pics as it will be 4 weeks

Cheers K xx


----------



## clairey.h

Joshua said:


> Keep smiling E. You stoic resolve is so strong and deep, no doughnut snaffling kids, nor *suspiciously* *tanned* *cleaners*, nor amnesic PTs can tear asunder.
> 
> J


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: lets open up this can of worms again......you forgot to mention the cleaners new bag as well  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Oi negative nelly! Don't be put off by anything that anyone says. You have a stronger mind and a stronger focus than that. I am sure.
> 
> Do whatever you feel like doing - 'tis your journal after all.
> 
> I am sure that Paul will be keeping his beady eye on your progress anyhow, and will be able to give critical feedback that is worth responding to.
> 
> Hey - I can't afford lightbulbs in these credit crunching times :sad:.
> 
> Keep smiling E. You stoic resolve is so strong and deep, no doughnut snaffling kids, nor suspiciously tanned cleaners, nor amnesic PTs can tear asunder.
> 
> J


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: J - you know what, I am cool with it all - not fuming or upset, just cannot be assed with the crap  really quite apothetic !

you have a way with words that's for sure ....brightened my night that has - oh what a giggle we have had over my misfortunes eh :confused1: :lol: :lol:



clairey.h said:


> LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: lets open up this can of worms again......you forgot to mention the cleaners new bag as well  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL !!!! dont - he will remember more


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> :thumb:
> 
> that's because I cannot be @rsed posting anything :lol: too feckin tired
> 
> I did train today - did chest so cardio only tomorrow
> 
> Hopefully will be a difference in this weeks pics as it will be 4 weeks
> 
> Cheers K xx


Post pics when u feel like posting pics, only paul needs to know were abouts your at, was just making sure i wernt missing anything lol.

And if ur tired get ur fukin ar2e to bed :lol: I am night x


----------



## kitten30

XJPX said:


> where do u train? pic looks like powerbase?
> 
> That is powerbase...! Well spotted :laugh:]


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Well I certainly couldn't see his ...and as I watched him train today, it was really quite worrying to think he is passing his 'skills' onto others :laugh:
> 
> He told me I work too hard as well ....divvy


Is that a certain person who likes to talk about himself 'quite' a lot? :lol: :lol: :death:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Is that a certain person who likes to talk about himself 'quite' a lot? :lol: :lol: :death:


YES :lol: :lol: :lol: you're spot on Daz  :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> LOL it's been quiet though lately eh? training with D no one bothers me - and it's nice that way  I went early today - soon as I am left alone, the feckers pounce !
> 
> >> I thought everyone hated you when I trained with you :confused1: :lol:
> 
> Wouldnt mind but D told me that I look vulnerable when training and this is why I am approached :whistling: sooo I had the grumpy face on, was grunting and breathing and I was really focused and thinking about nothing more than me quad burn
> 
> .... he however was leg pressing & talking to me at the same time :confused1: when I was mid set :confused1: what kind of pt is he anyway :lol:
> 
> >> err... do I know this guy Em? Is it who I'm thinking it is (can only think of one other D there....)?
> 
> As for the scones [please pronounce it scone as in 'gone' lol] - my mate is obsessed with them - every time I go to her hoose there is morello cherry jam and scones-a-plenty in the kitchen :tongue:


Dear lord! She is satan incarnate!! :beer: Scone's gone - that fuggin' well ryhms and if it doesn't you're a posh twaaaht! :tongue: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> YES :lol: :lol: :lol: you're spot on Daz  :thumb:


 :thumb: :lol: The amount of crap I got off him after I tore my pec :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## defdaz

If it's who I think it is I won't say a bad word against him but if it isn't then wait for it....... :lol:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Post pics when u feel like posting pics, only paul needs to know were abouts your at, was just making sure i wernt missing anything lol.
> 
> And if ur tired get ur fukin ar2e to bed :lol: I am night x


pmsl cheers K - I do need to have some early nights - this diet has turned me into a reet night owl - where's Alan when you need him ?

[come on K - every geordie remembers 'Night Owls' on the radio dont they ? ]



defdaz said:


> Dear lord! She is satan incarnate!! :beer: Scone's gone - that fuggin' well ryhms and if it doesn't you're a posh twaaaht! :tongue: :lol: :whistling:





defdaz said:


> If it's who I think it is I won't say a bad word against him but if it isn't then wait for it....... :lol:


Dazzle there are 4 of them with that very same name ! you will know him by sight as he's been going there for years :laugh: - not a powerlifter though ....that sorta rules out 2 of the 4


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> whats new in the hood? :-0


Not a fat lot russy 

Oh well this:

*Discovery of the day* is that :

Quark tastes sh!te mixed with tuna and rice









*Discovery 2: *

*
*

Shrinking head = visit to the opticians on Friday for some contacts - driving glasses are mahoosive now


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> that sounds sh1te so i bet it tastes worse!!!
> 
> training good?
> 
> *YEP suppose should post it really but no one comes here for the training updates * :lol:  *:lol: Paul's programme so needs no playing around with - just have to do it * :thumb:
> 
> i may need contacts after todays training. i was hit with everything my trainer threw. :cursing:


 :confused1: :lol: * what sort of training was it ? *

*Chest/Biceps:*

*
*Pec-Deck 3 x 15 reps sets

Incline Smith press 3 x 15 reps

Cable x over's 3 x 15 reps

1 plate I think [will check]

Biceps:

Barbell curl 3 x 15 reps

Seated DB curl 3 x 15 reps

Think weights were the same as last week but definitely easier to do


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Jem Jem how are you lovely? Good weight loss so far - how you getting on with Pscarbs regime? Good on ya for stickin at it!


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> we were boxing today. pads then sparring then a circuit. the problem being, he is a pro boxer im not!! weights tonight. cant wait.......... not. nuerofen and a sleep i think


I sort of think I have been granted holiday for the rest of this week so hovering by the pc just in case I havent :lol: however, the thought of a cat nap is very appealing - ffs - I must be getting old, just need me chequered blanket so me toes dont get cold 

Have fun tonight anyhoo x


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Jem Jem how are you lovely? Good weight loss so far - how you getting on with Pscarbs regime? Good on ya for stickin at it!


yo shexy lady 

I am good as it goes carly - TOTALLY LOVING PAUL'S REGIME and the man himself is an absolute hoot*

as for sticking to it - when you said 'you just do' - it was true, it's like something kicks in - never in my life have I ever said no to cheesecake ...until now

Oh and I can make my tbspoon of pnut butter last 18 mins :lol:

How the hell are you anyway? x



* Please note sycophantic remarks were utilised in this post in a dire attempt to extract a cheat meal this weekend

* and never ever sarcastic - aka Mr 'why use 10 words when NO will suffice'


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> fun? stopped finding it fun about ten years ago


 :blink: you have lost your mo-jo :confused1: find it !


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> yo shexy lady
> 
> I am good as it goes carly - TOTALLY LOVING PAUL'S REGIME and the man himself is an absolute hoot*
> 
> as for sticking to it - when you said 'you just do' - it was true, it's like something kicks in - never in my life have I ever said no to cheesecake ...until now
> 
> Oh and I can make my tbspoon of pnut butter last 18 mins :lol:
> 
> How the hell are you anyway? x
> 
> 
> 
> * Please note sycophantic remarks were utilised in this post in a dire attempt to extract a cheat meal this weekend
> 
> * and never ever sarcastic - aka Mr 'why use 10 words when NO will suffice'


 :lol: :lol: :lol: great post :lol: :lol: :lol:

He giving you a hard time then Jem :laugh:

All for your own good, just remember - its you that wants to do this


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Not a fat lot russy
> 
> Oh well this:
> 
> *Discovery of the day* is that :
> 
> Quark tastes sh!te mixed with tuna and rice


Oh dear...and in what part of your diet addled mind did you think it wouldn't? :lol:

*retch*


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: great post :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He giving you a hard time then Jem :laugh:
> 
> All for your own good, just remember - its you that wants to do this


Erm nope - just standard pscarb issue  . I am merely protecting his reputation by not admitting that he is actually a very nice chap :laugh: [.....did that work, was that a save?]

Indeed ramsey - I just like to complain & feel sorry for meself a lot, but I do get the job done in the end :lol:

Damn you and your stirring :lol:



Beklet said:


> Oh dear...and in what part of your diet addled mind did you think it wouldn't? :lol:
> 
> *retch*


Fook knows :lol: :lol: I feel sick now - it was such a small amount, didnt seem worth having it seperately ....NEVER AGAIN 



1russ100 said:


> im only joking. i love the training, harder the better and the more of it the better but i couldnt do what your doing so fair play. i havnt got that in me


Some mad hat ideas I come up with, seem perfickly logical at the time :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Beklet said:


> Oh dear...and in what part of your diet addled mind did you think it wouldn't? :lol:
> 
> *retch*


Give the lass a break...it clearly worked....

....in her head! LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:

(I'm with ya on the boking!) :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

RedKola said:


> Give the lass a break...it clearly worked....
> 
> ....in her head! LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (I'm with ya on the boking!) :thumb:


M&S sell cottage cheese with prawns in....used to do a tuna one as well I think...I love cottage cheese and prawns, but the thought of eating them together makes me heave - just can't bring myself to try it :laugh:


----------



## RedKola

Beklet said:


> M&S sell cottage cheese with prawns in....used to do a tuna one as well I think...I love cottage cheese and prawns, but the thought of eating them together makes me heave - just can't bring myself to try it :laugh:


Eww yuk, That sounds rank! :mellow:

I like the pineapple and cottage cheese! That's the best one! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

RedKola said:


> Eww yuk, That sounds rank! :mellow:
> 
> I like the pineapple and cottage cheese! That's the best one! :thumb:


It is - the other nice one is the sundried tomato and basil one..... :tongue:

Nice on a baked spud..


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Give the lass a break...it clearly worked....
> 
> ....in her head! LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (I'm with ya on the boking!) :thumb:


Aye until I sat down to eat it - I just could not face more tuna - least I have found something worse now :thumb:

NB: the repeat burps are worse than the eating of said food :confused1:



Beklet said:


> M&S sell cottage cheese with prawns in....used to do a tuna one as well I think...I love cottage cheese and prawns, but the thought of eating them together makes me heave - just can't bring myself to try it :laugh:





RedKola said:


> Eww yuk, That sounds rank! :mellow:
> 
> I like the pineapple and cottage cheese! That's the best one! :thumb:


I agree - no more weird concoctions from me ....I would like some cottage cheese and pineapple as it goes :thumbup1:


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> yo shexy lady
> 
> I am good as it goes carly - TOTALLY LOVING PAUL'S REGIME and the man himself is an absolute hoot*
> 
> as for sticking to it - when you said 'you just do' - it was true, it's like something kicks in - never in my life have I ever said no to cheesecake ...until now
> 
> Oh and I can make my tbspoon of pnut butter last 18 mins :lol:
> 
> How the hell are you anyway? x
> 
> 
> 
> * Please note sycophantic remarks were utilised in this post in a dire attempt to extract a cheat meal this weekend
> 
> * and never ever sarcastic - aka Mr 'why use 10 words when NO will suffice'


Yeah I often find myself laughing AT him although we really should stop poking fun at him he might get upset again 

18 mins thats awesome haha I frickin LOVE PB bestest ever part of comp prep  You wait till show day you will love it haha peanut butter heaven!

I'm good woman, joined a proper gym (I know I know bout time) so no more training in the snow for me although now I have to put up with the free weight pervs 

Still have a few health issues going on but hoping to get some answers tomorrow and Paul is going to change diet based on my test results so hopefully will be 100% back on my off season by next week - been training this week though so am getting back into it - I want shoulders! lol

How many weeks you got left? xxx


----------



## Kate1976

Hey Em - you in tonight?? Wanna talk hotels for 20th??


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Yeah I often find myself laughing AT him although we really should stop poking fun at him he might get upset again
> 
> *STOP ! * :innocent: * Moi? I was not laughing at Paul at all - you lot will get me punished ! I was saying what a brilliant coach he is and dont let anyone tell you anything different*
> 
> 18 mins thats awesome haha I frickin LOVE PB bestest ever part of comp prep  You wait till show day you will love it haha peanut butter heaven!
> 
> *Well it's strange but I can actually taste the oil in it now * :confused1: * it tastes a bit erm buttery ? Cannot explain it but well I know what I mean, it just feels dirty * :lol: * like eating a spoon of lurpak until you taste the nutty bit [ffs there's no hope for me I know - plot totally lost:rolleyes:] *
> 
> I'm good woman, joined a proper gym (I know I know bout time) so no more training in the snow for me although now I have to put up with the free weight pervs
> 
> *Hoo-fecking-ray ! *
> 
> *you made yourself sound all hard core before ...hope you dont have tvs in there though * :whistling: * that's going from one extreme t'it other *
> 
> Still have a few health issues going on but hoping to get some answers tomorrow and Paul is going to change diet based on my test results so hopefully will be 100% back on my off season by next week - been training this week though so am getting back into it - I want shoulders! lol
> 
> *Goood I think - not sure which tests these are carly - hope all is ok ? *
> 
> How many weeks you got left? xxx


*11 weeks* :bounce: :confused1: :bounce: *and then me is eating ice cream and cheesecake*



Kate1976 said:


> Hey Em - you in tonight?? Wanna talk hotels for 20th??


*Ok 21:30 ?*


----------



## Jem

Cardio tonight

45 mins on the stepper

[stepper is hard work for that length of time lol]

In & Out job - trained late so was alone - hid on stepper. It actually went really fast in comparison to bike and treadmill so will try to do either x trainer or stepper everyday now


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha you weener! I guess you have to contend with the tubmeister reducing your carbs if you are nasty to him so leave it all to me muhahahahahahahah 

I totally know what you mean about the oil taste - def makes it that much more seemingly sinful mmmmmmm

They do have tvs in there haha but only by the cardio machines and I do my cardio at home so I just have the iPod on full blast and do my own thing - I dont talk to anyone unless I grunt in order to move them off the machine that I'm eyeing up next hehe

All is ok dude just womens problems being sorted - have a scan on 9th March so will know more then...

11 weeks flippin eck!! thats gone quick!! Remind me again which show you are doing?

Its looking more likely that I'm going to try and compete in October now although I really need some more muscle before I step on stage - top half mainly so its all about the off season again! Hopefully now I've joined a proper gym the results will start to show - I'm heaviest Ive ever been at the moment!!


----------



## 3752

CharlieC25 said:


> Haha you weener! I guess you have to contend with the *tubmeister* reducing your carbs if you are nasty to him so leave it all to me muhahahahahahahah


Now Now Carly is this the pot calling the kettle :whistling: Jenny will have some ryvita and celery for you next week....


----------



## CharlieC25

Mmmmm ryvita and celery my favourites! I'll have to kick the **** out the cross trainer this week in the hope of losing some tub before next week when you will surely try and pinch and inch in order to validate your point! haha


----------



## Jem

Pics are being done later today

No change in weight from last week however lost 10 lbs in 4 weeks so I am cool with it

Had mini egg easter egg last night as cheat

Double cardio from Monday which is going to be an organisational nightmare as I am in the offices Tues and Weds. I will plan ahead and do what everyone else does - go to bed very early !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> . I will plan ahead and do what everyone else does - go to bed very early !


excuse me whilst I just say....

for all the best will in the world...jem, bed and early :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> excuse me whilst I just say....
> 
> for all the best will in the world...jem, bed and early :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMAO - know but it would appear that I no longer have a choice claire


----------



## jimmy79

morning jem hows life over here hope you are well.


----------



## Jem

jimmy79 said:


> morning jem hows life over here hope you are well.


well jimmy - it's all go on my front ! I have tons of work kicking off on Wandsworth schools just as am fasted cardio is introduced so very early mornings are the order of the day :confused1:

It's going to take some getting used to as 4am is kind of my bed time ...in hindsight this is probably causing more problems than anything else 

I have been burning the candle at both ends and it is starting to show now

From tomorrow I will become super mom, office supremo and nigella lawson [minus the fat @rse] :bounce: [i hope]


----------



## GHS

Whats the reson behind the no weight loss Jem?

Surely at this early stage the weight should be dropping nicely?


----------



## jimmy79

lol i used to stay up till all hours it really messed me up. I work shifts so im up at 430 am every other week. I try to get to bed by 10 now as im taking my training really serious now.


----------



## clairey.h

GHS said:


> Whats the reson behind the no weight loss Jem?
> 
> Surely at this early stage the weight should be dropping nicely?


way to rub it in :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> LMAO - know but it would appear that I no longer have a choice claire


would be easier if some hunky young man would offer himself to help with the early nights......

apllications being vetted to help jemster with her cause :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS

clairey.h said:


> way to rub it in :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 No not rubbing it in just wondered why this is...

If there is no weight loss at this stage then the later stages will be a massive struggle.


----------



## clairey.h

GHS said:


> No not rubbing it in just wondered why this is...
> 
> If there is no weight loss at this stage then the later stages will be a massive struggle.


well I'm not an expert, and I am sure paul can answer this better than me......and am sure he will  but just because the weight is the same, it dosnt mean that fat hasnt been lost in the grand scheme of things.... 

10 pound loss as it is in total...with 11 weeks still to go......if she lost to much weight people would be concerned that muscle was also being lost......as the loss last week was 5lb if we even it out to over the two weeks than that would be fine....

as I said I am no expert, thats just my take on it......and knowing as I do how hard and how much effort jem has been putting in, and with her expert guidence that she has (yes paul that is you and not me pmsl :lol:  ) I dont think she is gonna have a problem in the later stages.....

its very disheartening to be putting in maximum effort and then at the end of the week for the scales to show that there has not been a loss....as I said to her though it dosnt mean that she hasnt lost some fat.....as it has been noted that her body shape is changing and she is looking leaner....

so heyho onwards for next week......so jemity whats for dinner, chicken and tuna :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stephy

Just throwing this out there seeing as i have trouble gettin off to sleep early 2...

On itunes theres an audio book thingy majigy you can download thats called "deep sleep everynight" or something to that effect

think its 40 mins long....im yet to make it to the end of the 40 mins tho and thats with sometimes puttin it on at 10pm! Worth a shot if you have trouble....its only 3 quid or so


----------



## GHS

Yeah I suppose with the 5lb loss last week its not so bad.

Plus I don't know much about these things.

Just seems odd that there has been no weight loss when Jem is clearly putting all this hard work in.


----------



## Beklet

GHS said:


> Yeah I suppose with the 5lb loss last week its not so bad.
> 
> Plus I don't know much about these things.
> 
> Just seems odd that there has been no weight loss when Jem is clearly putting all this hard work in.


Lol I could write a fvcking book on lack of weight loss!! :laugh:

She may have added muscle, or being a girlie, may have monthly water retention, which can add up to 7lbs in some people....


----------



## 3752

GHS said:


> If there is no weight loss at this stage then the later stages will be a massive struggle.





GHS said:


> Just seems odd that there has been no weight loss when Jem is clearly putting all this hard work in.


Yes she is but these things happen, hell i put on 2lbs when i stepped on the stage 8 days ago.....dieting for a show is hard and when your working with someone for the first time we need to find a balance where the bad weight drops but the muscle does not.....losing weight is easy but losing weight whilst maintaining the muscle so you look toned and not skinny onstage takes a few weeks to get it sorted......

With most women who move over to a pre-comp plan gaining muscle whilst losing fat is highly possible as the style of training and diet is much different to the "norm"......Jem looks leaner and this is a visual sport i have chatted to Jem and hopefully calmed her nerves 10 weeks is a long way to go and alot can be and will be acheived


----------



## Jem

Gav, there have been tweaks made in the last week which would contribute to the weight on the scales remaining the same.

As we all know however, the scales are not always the best judge are they ?

Safe to say, diet & training has been strictly adhered to

No cheating here :thumbup1:

Pics will be posted shortly


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> well I'm not an expert, and I am sure paul can answer this better than me......and am sure he will  but just because the weight is the same, it dosnt mean that fat hasnt been lost in the grand scheme of things....
> 
> 10 pound loss as it is in total...with 11 weeks still to go......if she lost to much weight people would be concerned that muscle was also being lost......as the loss last week was 5lb if we even it out to over the two weeks than that would be fine....
> 
> as I said I am no expert, thats just my take on it......and knowing as I do how hard and how much effort jem has been putting in, and with her expert guidence that she has (yes paul that is you and not me pmsl :lol:  ) I dont think she is gonna have a problem in the later stages.....
> 
> its very disheartening to be putting in maximum effort and then at the end of the week for the scales to show that there has not been a loss....as I said to her though it dosnt mean that she hasnt lost some fat.....as it has been noted that her body shape is changing and she is looking leaner....
> 
> so heyho onwards for next week......so jemity whats for dinner, chicken and tuna :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nice post claire

I feel a Rod Stewart song coming on:

"Have I told you lately ....." :lol:

xxxx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Nice post claire
> 
> I feel a Rod Stewart song coming on:
> 
> "Have I told you lately ....." :lol:
> 
> xxxx


LOL didnt want you to comeback to your journal for endless comments on why you havnt lost weight......

anyhow thats enough back to cowbagslutwhorage :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS

Good stuff Jem.

Look forward to the final package


----------



## Jem




----------



## Jem




----------



## hilly

cracking progress jem keep at it


----------



## clairey.h

*REWARD FOR THE PERSON WHO CAN FIND AND RETURN JEMS BOOBIES........SHE REALLY MISSES THEM * :crying: :crying: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> cracking progress jem keep at it


Thanks Hilly :thumbup1:



clairey.h said:


> *REWARD FOR THE PERSON WHO CAN FIND AND RETURN JEMS BOOBIES........SHE REALLY MISSES THEM * :crying: :crying: :lol: :lol:


TRUE  :thumb: 

I want them back NOW ! :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Looking goooood Jem! :thumb: :thumb :

I think I may stalk you....mwhahahaaaaa! :lol:


----------



## RedKola

clairey.h said:


> *REWARD FOR THE PERSON WHO CAN FIND AND RETURN JEMS BOOBIES........SHE REALLY MISSES THEM * :crying: :crying: :lol: :lol:


LMAO :lol:

About the rep comment - I kinda guessed that :thumb:

You're still a pair of b1tch assed ho's.....

You see what I did there? I'm just joining in, in the hope that I don't get [email protected] in the face! :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

RedKola said:


> LMAO :lol:
> 
> About the rep comment - I kinda guessed that :thumb:
> 
> You're still a pair of b1tch assed ho's.....
> 
> You see what I did there? I'm just joining in, in the hope that I don't get [email protected] in the face! :lol:


LOL I couldnt [email protected] you in the face even if I stood on a stool :lol: :lol:

anyhows jemity loves the insults, if I was nice to her she would be worried............


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Looking goooood Jem! :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> I think I may stalk you....mwhahahaaaaa! :lol:





RedKola said:


> LMAO :lol:
> 
> About the rep comment - I kinda guessed that :thumb:
> 
> You're still a pair of b1tch assed ho's.....
> 
> You see what I did there? I'm just joining in, in the hope that I don't get [email protected] in the face! :lol:





clairey.h said:


> LOL I couldnt [email protected] you in the face even if I stood on a stool :lol: :lol:
> 
> anyhows jemity loves the insults, if I was nice to her she would be worried............


LOL LA :lol:  :lol: not had a female stalker before !

I do love the insults from the right people :thumb: you are both on the list so do carry on :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

scabbytoesuckeingflatchestedbaggypantedlovesbumbangingcowbagslutwhore....

good enough for ya :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> scabbytoesuckeingflatchestedbaggypantedlovesbumbangingcowbagslutwhore....
> 
> good enough for ya :lol: :lol: :lol:


that will do for starters  are they still baggy ? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> View attachment 37687


certainly some creaseage there :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: buy smaller pants ffs women


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> certainly some creaseage there :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: buy smaller pants ffs women


ooh a new bikini = shopping :tongue:

ok boss, mentor, guide - it must be done !

12 mins and I am off to bed :cool2:


----------



## Beklet

Lol if you want a laugh I'll put the mega muffin top in my journal :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

thats very precise....hope you dont have sex like that.....12 minutes and then I am done. wether you are or not........lol


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lol if you want a laugh I'll put the mega muffin top in my journal :laugh:


POST IT 



clairey.h said:


> thats very precise....hope you dont have sex like that.....12 minutes and then I am done. wether you are or not........lol


LMAO - cowbagslutwhore - you know exactly how that goes ........... :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> LMAO - cowbagslutwhore - you know exactly how that goes ........... :whistling:


well we cant be having tan lines can we :whistling:  :lol: slutwhorebagcow


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> POST IT
> 
> LMAO - cowbagslutwhore - you know exactly how that goes ........... :whistling:


Done, go laugh lol


----------



## jimmy79

looking great there jem keep it up!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> well we cant be having tan lines can we :whistling:  :lol: slutwhorebagcow


:ban:Mods please ! :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: Biatch :lol: :lol:



Beklet said:


> Done, go laugh lol


Ok if you insist lurk :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> :ban:Mods please ! :confused1: :whistling: :confused1: Biatch :lol: :lol:


FPMSL was braced for a neg rep on that fooker.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> FPMSL was braced for a neg rep on that fooker.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: if it was anyone else........ :tongue: right I am 10 over me bed deadline so I am going now.

Am not picking up x trainer till tomorrow night so will be in the gym at 7am :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

LMAO good luck, set the alarm super early to compensate for all the times when you will say, just five more minutes.......

xxxx


----------



## RACK

Well done on getting the pics up Jem, good progress too


----------



## mick_the_brick

Well done Jem


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LMAO good luck, set the alarm super early to compensate for all the times when you will say, just five more minutes.......
> 
> xxxx


Ye fooker ! you were right ....in fact I went one better and apparently get hitting snooze subconsciously until 8am ffs :whistling:

Clothes were ready, brekkie was ready, kids were ready - Jemster was still catching zzzz's :innocent:

I did get to the gym to do morning cardio but it was later than anticpated - cue me eating later than supposed to be ....

Am collecting brand spanking new super dee duper cross trainer later on today so cardio can be done at home in front of the TV [have not watched it for months so will see what I am missing out on ...]

Feel alive though ! was nice to be doing am cardio with full permission - cannot beat the buzz of a hard session :bounce: :bounce:

Dont ask me how I am feeling at 14:00 when the slump kicks in though :whistling:



RACK said:


> Well done on getting the pics up Jem, good progress too


Thanks J hun - coming to check you and your black pants shortly 



mick_the_brick said:


> Well done Jem


Cheers micky babe


----------



## Bettyboo

Glad you are ok hun, and excite about cardio lol , have posted pic in me journal pmsl i look dreadful xx


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Glad you are ok hun, and excite about cardio lol , have posted pic in me journal pmsl i look dreadful xx


I think the novelty might wear off when the fatigue kicks in :lol:

Dreadful compared to what T ? I have posted my comments ...we are all our own worst critics and I should take my own medicine I know but consider where you have come from and where you are now :thumb:

Your legs look great ...could you erm stop improving them now please, I will start to get annoyed lol


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> hey hows tricks?


yo choccie boy ! I am cool as it goes, wondering wtf is going on I am that hyper 

Maybe mornings agree with me after all !

How's you, good weekend ?

x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Howdy doody 

Been reading and keeping up... (well done on weight loss and posting pics etc... bit late commenting I know lol... :tongue: ) but not been fit for posting owt lmao.

Anyway... not got much useful to say lol, so.... Hi & Bye


----------



## CharlieC25

Great pics hun!! Progress is definitely evident! how was ya weekend? x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Emma,

Just thought that I'd stop by and take a little peek, great progress pics, you're doing well :-D


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> hyper?? u dieting hard enough
> 
> im all good, drank far to much friday and saturday night, starting to turn in to george best i think


LMAO jeez give a girlie a break would ya :laugh: I am dieting like a loon as I think you are fully aware - stirrer !

Drunken chocoholic - my kind of person :lol: :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Howdy doody
> 
> Been reading and keeping up... (well done on weight loss and posting pics etc... bit late commenting I know lol... :tongue: ) but not been fit for posting owt lmao.
> 
> Anyway... not got much useful to say lol, so.... Hi & Bye


LOL I know how you feel - it's hard work summoning up the energy to post on here as well as fitting everything else in 



CharlieC25 said:


> Great pics hun!! Progress is definitely evident! how was ya weekend? x


Aaah thanks carly - I am doing everything that I can in an attempt to reverse years of bodily neglect ! If I can do it, anyone can :tongue:


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Emma,
> 
> Just thought that I'd stop by and take a little peek, great progress pics, you're doing well :-D


Yo Sonya - how the bleeding hell are you ? thanks for popping in hun and cheers for the nice comments - long way to go so fingers crossed I can come in nicely on the day :thumb:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> im only joking. your doing well!!
> 
> the drunken bits correct although the chocaholic bit didnt go well as i was to ill/hungover to eat!!!


Shame on you :confused1:

I have a list of chocolate bars I am making a friend eat so that he can report back and tell me how nice they are  Food porn for the win :lol:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> oh ill make up for it this week without fail


I should think so too - eat them on my behalf :thumb:

Training ...any ? just saying .... :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Nice photos Jem ..good luck with progress


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> training this week? bin this morning, going later, then twice a day for the rest of the week:confused1:


Join the feckin club :thumb:



Replicator said:


> Nice photos Jem ..good luck with progress


Fankoo reps :thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> Yo Sonya - how the bleeding hell are you ? thanks for popping in hun and cheers for the nice comments - long way to go so fingers crossed I can come in nicely on the day :thumb:


Ha I'm a stranger in these parts nowadays hey! I'm good thanks. So so busy to the point that I have almost forgotten what a gym looks like, it's great to come on here though and see how well you are all doing! Hmmm I'll have an awesome game of catch up to play! x


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> i may have a little plan for later in the year so il do the xtra now to get some weight off


I require a pm with an explanation for that russy :whistling:



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Ha I'm a stranger in these parts nowadays hey! I'm good thanks. So so busy to the point that I have almost forgotten what a gym looks like, it's great to come on here though and see how well you are all doing! Hmmm I'll have an awesome game of catch up to play! x


how is uni going then ? I trust all is good ? are you getting bck to the gym soon then ? so many questions x


----------



## Jem

Morning cardio done ! 45 mins cross trainer

Legs session

Leg Exts

7 x 12 reps at 30kg

Leg Press

6 x 10 at 50kg with 10 sec pause

Leg Exts

5 x 15 reps

1 @ 30kg

4 @ 20kg

[getting stronger !]

Walking Lunges with 10lb dbells

6 lengths - 10-12 strides

Lying Leg Curls with 10 sec pause

6 sets @ 40 kg

Standing calves

80kg - 5 x 20 reps

Cardio after last meal - 45 mins on shiny new x trainer at home

Tired now :thumb:


----------



## 3752

legs on a Monday??


----------



## hilly

that would make my cardio a bitch for the rest of the week lol


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> legs on a Monday??





hilly said:


> that would make my cardio a bitch for the rest of the week lol


Erm it is anyway isn't it ? 

Paul I will email you today mg:

AM cardio done - feels harder at home; I sweat more !


----------



## vsideboy

nice leg workout :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Sweating more...... Is the heating on by any chance lol


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Sweating more...... Is the heating on by any chance lol


FPMSL Doh ! :lol: :lol: :lol:

but erm no it wasn't :whistling: but the gym is actually feckin freezing being as it is basically a warehouse so ok smartie pants 

Me and my sweat reports are becoming legendary 

I will stop telling ya aboot them now ffs :cool2: :lol: :cool2:


----------



## RACK

Surely there's a comment somewhere about you either dripping or being wet hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Surely there's a comment somewhere about you either dripping or being wet hahahahaha!!!!


Clearly you dont need to up the dose


----------



## RACK

FPMSL!!!!


----------



## rodrigo

that looks a good offer jem considering the shape your in pet,good luck and keep on pluggin away


----------



## 3752

replied to your email Jem


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> that looks a good offer jem considering the shape your in pet,good luck and keep on pluggin away


Erm not sure what the offer was :confused1: but thanks for the comments !



Pscarb said:


> replied to your email Jem


Thanks Paul 

Had a great day today - I feel much better with the fasted cardio added in, it feels like things will happen :cool2: However, it is bloody hard work to be organised at work and at home :lol:

45 cardio x trainer

chest and bis

45 mins treadmill

[will do x trainer/stepper every day except the day after legs :laugh:]

Getting up early to do the cardio has made a big difference to the entire day re eating - I am normally struggling to keep up with fitting all the meals into the day. Today I felt like I had 2 extra hours added


----------



## dax

All looking good Jem, well done :thumbup1:

Any reason you do 2 lots of leg ext in the same session, or is one a warm up? Just wondering like


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Had a great day today - I feel much better with the fasted cardio added in, it feels like things will happen :cool2: However, it is bloody hard work to be organised at work and at home :lol:


Hey Ms...I did fasted cardio the other day.....made a real difference....I felt hungry all day...which made a nice change! Hope all is good xx


----------



## 3752

Jem did you get my email last night?


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> Jem did you get my email last night?


Certainly did 

I was cogitating and deliberating - this was not an easy choice to make you know :whistling:

I have replied now !


----------



## Jem

dax said:


> All looking good Jem, well done :thumbup1:
> 
> Any reason you do 2 lots of leg ext in the same session, or is one a warm up? Just wondering like


LMAO I wish it was a warm up dax - but 7 sets at 12 reps ?

that's not warm that's burny burny hot hot 

Yes there is a reason ! Paul tells me to :lol:

Paul does not subscribe to squats - Believe me, the leg ext and leg press more than replaces them.

Try the session and report back :thumb: let me know if it warms you up :lol:

Got to say - I think the sessions have made a difference to my legs already :thumb:



Kate1976 said:


> Hey Ms...I did fasted cardio the other day.....made a real difference....I felt hungry all day...which made a nice change! Hope all is good xx


Yep I like it

Dont get me wrong ....I dont like getting out of bed

I actually feel quite sick when I look at the x trainer and wish I had bought a treadmill instead

BUT

once I am about 20 mins into the session it flies by - put my tunes on the tv and stride away like a goodun

Was using the HR thing and it said that my fitness level was poor :lol: clearly that is b0llocks

What sort of rate should my heart be at ?

this morning half way through session it was measuring at 67-69 which seemed well low :confused1: by the end it, after giving it some welly to make sure I completed 18k it was at 120 which is what I feel is right ...

220 - 34 = 186

60-70% for fat burning = 110-130

So 120 is correct for fat burning state - is that right ? [off the top of my head mind do feel free to advise otherwise ..]


----------



## hilly

what cross trainer did you buy jem???? may have to get one myself if i need double cardio sessions at some point?


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> what cross trainer did you buy jem???? may have to get one myself if i need double cardio sessions at some point?




Roger Black Compact Cross Trainer

Nice and compact if you lack space [hence why I bought it as I will prob still buy a treadmill] but hard work ! If you have the room, buy the mains powered one ! :thumbup1:

I would really love a stepper at home but feck paying a grand for one :lol:


----------



## dax

Jem said:


> LMAO I wish it was a warm up dax -* but 7 sets at 12 reps ? *
> 
> that's not warm that's burny burny hot hot
> 
> Yes there is a reason ! Paul tells me to :lol:
> 
> Paul does not subscribe to squats - Believe me, the leg ext and leg press more than replaces them.
> 
> Try the session and report back :thumb: let me know if it warms you up :lol:
> 
> Got to say - I think the sessions have made a difference to my legs already :thumb:


 LOL, Ooops, i didn't see it was 7 sets, yes that would be some warm up!

* dax slinks outta jems journal with a slightly red face :blush: * :lol:


----------



## Jem

dax said:


> LOL, Ooops, i didn't see it was 7 sets, yes that would be some warm up!
> 
> * dax slinks outta jems journal with a slightly red face :blush: * :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Bless ya - you should try it though - makes you heave, but it's great on the legs [after a few days recovery...] :thumb:



1russ100 said:


> id have that cross trainer bang in front of the tv and jeremy kyle on repeat!


Jeremy Kyle is not allowed in my living room russ :cursing: what an odious little [email protected] that man is ...he annoys me more than the green teethed skanky guests :lol:

But yes - I NEVER watch TV ..this cross trainer is good for that. I had one morning of breakfast TV & decided the music channels were the way forward :tongue:

I need to get the last season of The Sopranos - still have not watched it ! I will enjoy watching that whilst doing cardio


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> prison break is the one to watch, working my way through them now!! although not whilst cardioing.
> 
> how long do you do on that?


Just 45 mins - twice daily mind

erm I did start watching that when it first came out ...then missed a couple and when that happens I lost interest

same happened with that other one with the 2 brothers who sort out ghosts and stuff ...and the same thing again with True Blood ..oh and 24 & Lost & Dexter

Dont even start me on that Desperate Housewives ****e or Sex in the City ...pile of dribble :lol:

Only one I ever stuck with was The Sopranos


----------



## dax

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: Bless ya - you should try it though - makes you heave, but it's great on the legs [after a few days recovery...] :thumb:


I dont think i could manage it at the moment, i did a few sets of the leg press, leg ext and some calf raises the other day and have been walking like john wayne since sunday :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

hello....just dashing through to show I havnt forgotton about you


----------



## RACK

You need 24 for morning cardio!! Although season 1 of Prison Break is good too.


----------



## Beklet

Supernatural rocks i've missed a season and a half but still . . I've stopped doing squats for a bit . . Oh and have a diet strategy sorted from next week lol x


----------



## RedKola

Prison Break, 24, Heroes and Dexter are ALL awesome! :thumb:

Prison Break was my ultimate fave - watched every single one of them!


----------



## Replicator

RedKola said:


> Prison Break, 24, Heroes and Dexter are ALL awesome! :thumb:
> 
> Prison Break was my ultimate fave - watched every single one of them!


Dont think there's gonna be another DEXTER tho , that sucks coz I liked him too :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Claire should damn well hope not - text you btw



1russ100 said:


> lost is absolute bollocks. whoever wrote it needs a kicking... like the one i got this morning training!!!!


Aye that's what I thought !



RACK said:


> You need 24 for morning cardio!! Although season 1 of Prison Break is good too.


Aye FGB recommended that as well J so I think I will have a look :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Supernatural rocks i've missed a season and a half but still . . I've stopped doing squats for a bit . . Oh and have a diet strategy sorted from next week lol x


that's the one Beks ! yeah saw quite a few episodes of that and did like it as it goes.

do you think squats thicken the waist or is that deads ?

Coolio - thought the diet was going smoothly though ? I think you need to go back to basics and stop being Delia Feckin Smith :lol: Just eat low complex carbs with chicken SIMPLES :thumb:



RedKola said:


> Prison Break, 24, Heroes and Dexter are ALL awesome! :thumb:
> 
> Prison Break was my ultimate fave - watched every single one of them!


Heroes - that was the other one! knew there was something else I watched. I hired all of the boxes from dvd shop - still waiting for season 4 though - I think the last one I saw was where Sylar got his powers back ...



Replicator said:


> Dont think there's gonna be another DEXTER tho , that sucks coz I liked him too :thumb:


Watched a couple of those - found it a bit contrived though :confused1:


----------



## Beklet

I stopped dieting remember? Back on sunday prob tho can't eat plain chicken lose appetite and stop eating lol!


----------



## stephy

i feel like im missing out on something i have never watched heros, 24, desperate housewives, SATC...ANY of that stuff lol

i watch the hills while im jumpin rope tho :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I stopped dieting remember? Back on sunday prob tho can't eat plain chicken lose appetite and stop eating lol!


Nah thought that was just a cheat !

Oooh well - simpler is just better for me - hurts my head otherwise :laugh:



stephy said:


> i feel like im missing out on something i have never watched heros, 24, desperate housewives, SATC...ANY of that stuff lol
> 
> i watch the hills while im jumpin rope tho :whistling:


Never seen that one either


----------



## Jem

Severe cravings last night - I went shopping and bought the kids yummy food - silly moi ! They wasted loads of roasties with their dinner as well - had to throw them in the bin quickly before I was tempted lol.

45 am fasted cardio done on cross trainer [18.6km, 500 kcals, HR 117-120 maintained]

Woke up absolutely starvin' marvin...did cardio [was not such a drag this morning!] and had brekkie at 9

Now at 10:38 I am absolutely ravenous again ffs - my tummy is rumbling - problem is, it doesnt want tuna - it would love some toast and peanut butter YUM

But then I would feel fat and bloated - TUNA it is ....

Oh well ....

Have to say it's 5 weeks since I have eaten bread - OMG ! Do not think I have ever gone this long without me seeded batch. Surprised I am not missing it much, much more ...

Need some more Crystal Light - the kids decided they loved it too ....I've run out ! back to boring plain water until new supplies are delivered.


----------



## Jem

lmao - whoosh flew by didn't they?


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> yeah. i didnt thk it was that long ago. how many left?


Aye this is week 5 russy ...9.5 weeks :confused1:

LOL Micky Rourke and Kim did a lot in that timespan  which means I'm ok :thumb:

although ....yesterday in the gym someone tried to headfook me by questioning whether I was still bothering to compete  ...whilst looking me up and down 

Things like that still get to me though

...this person should know though - he competes himself so I can only assume that he is just being horrid for the sake of it :thumbup1:

BUT on the whole, I mean, I sort of understand them ...they look at you & because you dont look ready they think you never will be in 2 months

People just dont realise what you can achieve in a short time span when you are determined and work your ass off morning, noon and night

No point having a convo with them really, I tend to pretend I am having a spesh moment and wander off  

THEN KICK SOMETHING because I am FCUKING SEETHING INSIDE:cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

Good post above Em, I know exactly what you mean


----------



## GHS

Just ignore the hater Jem.

Fule to your fire, just think about it as proving them wrong.

It will all be worth it when your on that stage.


----------



## rodrigo

although ....yesterday in the gym someone tried to headfook me by questioning whether I was still bothering to compete  ...whilst looking me up and down 

:cursing: haters jem fook them and get on with it pet:thumb:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> i think they did more in 9.5 minutes tbh
> 
> thing ids if you were a week out then you would want someone to say but 5.5weeks? tell them to fvck off (impolitley).
> 
> whats happening with that knob jockey who works there?


LOL at [impolitely] 

I cannot bring myself to tell them to f off - I see them all the time & it just makes me cringe to avoid them :confused1:

It annoys the fcuking life out of my training partner - he says I am too nice as well - that I laugh things off instead of telling them straight:rolleyes: MOI :whistling:

thing is - I go to the gym to train not make feckin enemies !

Which particular knob ? LMAO ! I think I know who you mean but I cannot recall which particular comments I recorded on here pmsl - there are soooo many !


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> although ....yesterday in the gym someone tried to headfook me by questioning whether I was still bothering to compete  ...whilst looking me up and down
> 
> :cursing: haters jem fook them and get on with it pet:thumb:


LOL :lol: I know roddas !



1russ100 said:


> the gym instructor knob?
> 
> *Oh the one that told me I was training too hard * :lol: * he still has dental problems * :lol:
> 
> all you got to do is wait for the fvcker to do his next show and ask him if he is gonna be competitng in the raffle as it be the only thing he will be competative in.(used that one before)


I think I must have mellowed with age russ ...I cant be assed with it anymore ... I'd rather just say nowt and leave them wondering why they didnt get a reaction

- sometimes playing the dumb bimbo card works a treat and confirms what their [email protected] stupid heads were already thinking :lol:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> not saying anthing?? nooooooo. i love things like that, can i come and be you spokseperson?


PMSL yeah sure :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> although ....yesterday in the gym someone tried to headfook me by questioning whether I was still bothering to compete  ...whilst looking me up and down
> 
> Things like that still get to me though
> 
> ...this person should know though - he competes himself so I can only assume that he is just being horrid for the sake of it :thumbup1:
> 
> BUT on the whole, I mean, I sort of understand them ...they look at you & because you dont look ready they think you never will be in 2 months
> 
> *People just dont realise what you can achieve in a short time span when you are determined and work your ass off morning, noon and night*
> 
> No point having a convo with them really, I tend to pretend I am having a spesh moment and wander off
> 
> THEN KICK SOMETHING because I am FCUKING SEETHING INSIDE:cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


this is the thing Jem and if this person knew anything about anything she would realise this....maybe you tell us what shows she has done so we can see pics of this goddess on stage


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Aye this is week 5 russy ...9.5 weeks :confused1:
> 
> LOL Micky Rourke and Kim did a lot in that timespan  which means I'm ok :thumb:
> 
> although ....yesterday in the gym someone tried to headfook me by questioning whether I was still bothering to compete  ...whilst looking me up and down
> 
> Things like that still get to me though
> 
> ...this person should know though - he competes himself so I can only assume that he is just being horrid for the sake of it :thumbup1:
> 
> BUT on the whole, I mean, I sort of understand them ...they look at you & because you dont look ready they think you never will be in 2 months
> 
> People just dont realise what you can achieve in a short time span when you are determined and work your ass off morning, noon and night
> 
> No point having a convo with them really, I tend to pretend I am having a spesh moment and wander off
> 
> THEN KICK SOMETHING because I am FCUKING SEETHING INSIDE:cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Could be just a case of reverse psychology gone wrong.

Hey, If it motivates you to work hard and prove them wrong. Take everything with a pinch of salt. :beer:


----------



## Beklet

I'm sure I replied to this earlier...anyhow was just some rant about wanting to work in Brum so I can come train and unleash some rage lol :lol:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> this is the thing Jem and if this person knew anything about anything she would realise this....maybe you tell us what shows she has done so we can see pics of this goddess on stage


Paul it's a chap - he is on this site and he does compete 



PRL said:


> Could be just a case of reverse psychology gone wrong.
> 
> Hey, If it motivates you to work hard and prove them wrong. Take everything with a pinch of salt. :beer:


LOL get you looking for the positives  - unfortunately Pete it is deffo not the case :lol: I will speak to you soon ! Aren't you doing legs this Friday in there - I think Nicky is? ... if so we will have a catch up x



Beklet said:


> I'm sure I replied to this earlier...anyhow was just some rant about wanting to work in Brum so I can come train and unleash some rage lol :lol:


Aye well tonight my training partner announced that he wants to change gyms because of all the [email protected] in ours

He travels a long way to get there & unfortunately the place is getting worse ... 

Fooks sake :cursing: - I will be left on me own in there as I am not prepared to move unless things get really bad ...I am mid prep and it's only round the corner from my house and the next closest one - my ex trains in :confused1:

There was a bloke all over the papers who had been arrested under the terrorism act & charged with having bomb making materials in his house - he is now back training in the gym fpmsl - we even have terrorists in there now :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> There was a bloke all over the papers who had been arrested under the terrorism act & charged with having bomb making materials in his house - he is now back training in the gym fpmsl - we even have terrorists in there now :lol:


WTF.... I'd not pay money to a gym who'd allow someone like that on the premises :cursing:

Gangsters and villans fairy nuff.... every bb'ing gym has them, but I draw the fvcking line at terrorists :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Paul it's a chap - he is on this site and he does compete


so who is it??


----------



## GHS

x2 name and shame jem....


----------



## Bettyboo

What is it with people like that grr, they seem to all come out of the closet all around the same time!

Jem ignore the knob and use up the anger and turn it into a positive - let it spur you on hun. xx


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> so who is it??





GHS said:


> x2 name and shame jem....


and how awkward would that make things at the gym  ...said person is probably reading right now whilst making a jem voodoo doll :confused1: :lol:

Would be nice if you could block people from reading your journal though  I have put people on 'ignore' but that just means I dont see their posts doesnt it ?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm but then again if you name and shame, maybe he will wind his neck in at the gym, and you might get an apology???? xx


----------



## Jem

LMFAO - Noooooo chance hun ! x

I'll deal with it ...when it rears it's ugly head again...


----------



## GHS

Feel free to PM me Jem...Although I'm prob the last person you want to tell.



I'm guessing though, only guessing mind.

You live in Birmingham at the minute yes?

The person must train in brum too.

Posts on this board, male, competes and trains in brum....Hmmmm.....PRL??


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> Aye this is week 5 russy ...9.5 weeks :confused1:
> 
> LOL Micky Rourke and Kim did a lot in that timespan  which means I'm ok :thumb:
> 
> although ....yesterday in the gym someone tried to headfook me by questioning whether I was still bothering to compete  ...whilst looking me up and down
> 
> Things like that still get to me though
> 
> ...this person should know though - he competes himself so I can only assume that he is just being horrid for the sake of it :thumbup1:
> 
> BUT on the whole, I mean, I sort of understand them ...they look at you & because you dont look ready they think you never will be in 2 months
> 
> People just dont realise what you can achieve in a short time span when you are determined and work your ass off morning, noon and night
> 
> No point having a convo with them really, I tend to pretend I am having a spesh moment and wander off
> 
> THEN KICK SOMETHING because I am FCUKING SEETHING INSIDE:cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


..tell him to take his tongue and shuv it up his mothers Assssssssss:cursing:


----------



## Jem

GHS said:


> Feel free to PM me Jem...Although I'm prob the last person you want to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing though, only guessing mind.
> 
> You live in Birmingham at the minute yes?
> 
> The person must train in brum too.
> 
> Posts on this board, male, competes and trains in brum....Hmmmm.....PRL??


FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

He is gonna love you :tongue:

Pete would never behave like that - not in a million years, ....force me to do chins or an extra 5 mins cardio yes ...  !


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> ..tell him to take his tongue and shuv it up his mothers Assssssssss:cursing:


 :lol: eloquent T - loving your work :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

lol Pelayo! hehe


----------



## GHS

:lol: :lol: I was only guessing as he is the only lad from brum who competes and posts on here 

Ahhh well, just have to see if the person gets annoyed and pipes up on this thread


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> :lol: eloquent T - loving your work :lol:


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He is gonna love you :tongue:
> 
> Pete would never behave like that - not in a million years, ....force me to do chins or an extra 5 mins cardio yes ...  !


LMAO.

But I did sit and think for a minute if it was me. lol I can quite honestly say it wasn't me.

Piff haven't seen you do a chin yet. If I remember right you ran and hid upstairs when I started to put Nicky and my sister through their paces. lol


----------



## GHS

:lol:

Pete you were the only one I could think of that fitted the bill... Sorry mate.

I bet you have an idea who the purpetrator is though....


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> LMAO.
> 
> But I did sit and think for a minute if it was me. lol I can quite honestly say it wasn't me.
> 
> Piff haven't seen you do a chin yet. If I remember right you ran and hid upstairs when I started to put Nicky and my sister through their paces. lol


:laugh: It wasnt my back day...besides I saw L's face drop  that was enough warning to know that there was gonna be a sibling fight :lol:

....and then - you both left her to hump the plates up and down whilst standing talking to me LOL!!!

As if it could be you - why you're practically an angel :innocent: !


----------



## PRL

GHS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Pete you were the only one I could think of that fitted the bill... Sorry mate.
> 
> I bet you have an idea who the purpetrator is though....


I'm struggling too mate. Think I'm going have to ask Em via mail later. I want to guess on my own though. :tongue:


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> :laugh: It wasnt my back day...besides I saw L's face drop  that was enough warning to know that there was gonna be a sibling fight :lol:
> 
> ....and then - you both left her to hump the plates up and down whilst standing talking to me LOL!!!
> 
> As if it could be you - why you're practically an angel :innocent: !


Oh don't lie. You heard me say to her via telepathy not to get the plates as there were some nearer to us. lol. Yeah she wasn't impressed. lol

Yep that's me............. Angel boy..... With hair. lol:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Hair suits ya Pete !

Fasted am cardio done on cross trainer

45 mins

516 kcals

18.3kms

114-120 HR


----------



## Khaos1436114653

how's it going SM (yes Jem you) it's funny i'm gaining weight and you're stripping it off:whistling:, you still for that wrestling match, i'm not a 15 stone weakling anymore:lol: :lol: :lol:

keep up the great work.....not that you need my encouragement:tongue:


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> Hair suits ya Pete !
> 
> Fasted am cardio done on cross trainer
> 
> 45 mins
> 
> 516 kcals
> 
> 18.3kms
> 
> 114-120 HR


like a whippet oot a trap..>>>>>>>>>> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> and how awkward would that make things at the gym  ...said person is probably reading right now whilst making a jem voodoo doll :confused1: :lol:
> 
> Would be nice if you could block people from reading your journal though  I have put people on 'ignore' but that just means I dont see their posts doesnt it ?


i can understand how this would be awckward Jem so please forget i asked.....you would think because this guy competes he would have a little bit more respect for those just starting out by encouraging them rather than trying to put them down....this sport is close knit and you are remembered as much by the person you are as well as the trophy's you win.....



PRL said:


> LMAO.
> 
> But I did sit and think for a minute if it was me. lol I can quite honestly say it wasn't me.


Pete it would not be you buddy as you respect anyone who goes through what it takes to compete....hope your well mate..


----------



## rodrigo

Jem said:


> Fasted am cardio done on cross trainer
> 
> 45 mins
> 
> 516 kcals
> 
> 18.3kms
> 
> 114-120 HR


 :thumb:

weel heres mine

woke up scratched my scrote:whistling:

yawned LOADS washed the kisser:cool2:

bowl of shredded wheat, peanut ,butter honey washed down with whey shake:tongue:

watched sport news:cool2:

walked too work (slowly) :cursing:

dont compare jem keep up your slog pet:bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

Just checking in - soz to hear about the dick at your gym......don't understand people's motivations sometimes 

Speak soon K x


----------



## Beklet

Lol this thread's made me wonder if there are any people like that at my gym - I tend to wander around oblivious, listening to music but I've been told I'm quite noticeable in the gym......

About to bother the owner for a trap bar - used one last week and it was great - would make deadlifting a whole lot easier too, particularly on my shoulders


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> get the name up then?


 :whistling: Nosey Parker :whistling:

I'm not telling :lol: end of subject !


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> :thumb:
> 
> weel heres mine
> 
> woke up scratched my scrote:whistling:
> 
> yawned LOADS washed the kisser:cool2:
> 
> bowl of shredded wheat, peanut ,butter honey washed down with whey shake:tongue:
> 
> watched sport news:cool2:
> 
> walked too work (slowly) :cursing:
> 
> dont compare jem keep up your slog pet:bounce:


Righty ho roddas :thumbup1: keep up the hard work :lol:



Kate1976 said:


> Just checking in - soz to hear about the dick at your gym......don't understand people's motivations sometimes
> 
> Speak soon K x


Aye never mind ! all is cool here - hope you're good too kate  xx



Beklet said:


> Lol this thread's made me wonder if there are any people like that at my gym - I tend to wander around oblivious, listening to music but I've been told I'm quite noticeable in the gym......
> 
> About to bother the owner for a trap bar - used one last week and it was great - would make deadlifting a whole lot easier too, particularly on my shoulders


I try to :lol: anyone would think I have 'victim' slapped across me forehead :lol: :lol: :lol:

Do you know how irritating it is to have your earphones pulled out of your ears :cursing: :cursing:

never used the trap bar in my gym as it goes - very few do - 'cept the power boys ...interesting Beks !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I try to :lol: anyone would think I have 'victim' slapped across me forehead :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Do you know how irritating it is to have your earphones pulled out of your ears :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> *If anyone did that to me I'd probably lamp them!!! Think I have 'Warning - may bite' tattooed on my forehead!!!!*
> 
> never used the trap bar in my gym as it goes - very few do - 'cept the power boys ...interesting Beks !


I'm a convert......hope the owner of my gym gets one now there's more floor space - will ask him later if he's about


----------



## mick_the_brick

Keep your chin up.. and keep on the road to the stage.


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> like a whippet oot a trap..>>>>>>>>>> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Missed you there T :lol: did not look like a whippet oot a trap when rising from my golden slumbers I can assure you - it takes a good 3 mins to get some momentum on the thing 



mick_the_brick said:


> Keep your chin up.. and keep on the road to the stage.


Aye fortunately just the one chin...so hell, things could be a lot worse :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I'm a convert......hope the owner of my gym gets one now there's more floor space - will ask him later if he's about


re initial comments Beks - do you really think you would though? because I'm a very feisty & outspoken lady but somehow I just cannot bring myself to be horrid when people want to talk to you. You see - they all lull me into a false sense of security by making a joke or some inane comment and then when you laugh -they deliver the sting in the tail :lol: :lol:

I am always having 'WTF' moments 

aaaand I have to say ...I get as many 'nice' comments as I do sh!tty - I just never give them much credence I suppose - that's the insecure part of me which doubts every nice thing that people say !

I am quick to believe the sh!t comments and very apothetical about the nice ones - immediately wondering what their motives are ...

I'm gonna ignore them all I have decided :tongue:


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> I am quick to believe the sh!t comments and very apothetical about the nice ones - immediately wondering what their motives are ...
> 
> I'm gonna ignore them all I have decided :tongue:


This sums up a lot of people


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> re initial comments Beks - do you really think you would though? because I'm a very feisty & outspoken lady but somehow I just cannot bring myself to be horrid when people want to talk to you. You see - they all lull me into a false sense of security by making a joke or some inane comment and then when you laugh -they deliver the sting in the tail :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am always having 'WTF' moments
> 
> aaaand I have to say ...I get as many 'nice' comments as I do sh!tty - I just never give them much credence I suppose - that's the insecure part of me which doubts every nice thing that people say !
> 
> I am quick to believe the sh!t comments and very apothetical about the nice ones - immediately wondering what their motives are ...
> 
> I'm gonna ignore them all I have decided :tongue:


Heh heh I'm not likely to go all out and tell someone to GTF, however I have mastered the Death Glare which leaves them in NO doubt as to my state of mind.... 

If pushed, I will say something, usually tactless.......:laugh:

The main one was years ago, in LA fitness, I was doing SLDL, and some girl asked her bloke what I was doing - he said 'you don't want to be doing that - look at the size of her ar5e'.....

My comment? Big it may be but at least it doesn't look like a bag of spanners (staring pointedly at his flat wobbly butt)


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Heh heh I'm not likely to go all out and tell someone to GTF, however I have mastered the Death Glare which leaves them in NO doubt as to my state of mind....
> 
> If pushed, I will say something, usually tactless.......:laugh:
> 
> The main one was years ago, in LA fitness, I was doing SLDL, and some girl asked her bloke what I was doing - he said 'you don't want to be doing that - look at the size of her ar5e'.....
> 
> My comment? Big it may be but at least it doesn't look like a bag of spanners (staring pointedly at his flat wobbly butt)


I could try the Death Glare - but they would prob just laugh at me :lol:

OMG re man and ass :laugh: cheeky fooker !


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> trust me, the straight f*ck off works. then theres no grey area!!


Hmmm protocol may be implemented shortly ...but then you get people

b!tching about because you are up your own ass :lol:

Trained with training partner and then did cardio alone on the treadmill.

Mood must be improving because I managed to maintain a conversation with someone for 37 mins without having a 'spesh' moment or wanting to kill them. Nice lad that runs & works in a similar field to me so no training talk which was good :thumb:

Discovered that my leggings were transparent under the tube lights tonight  and I also developed a hole in them right on my @rse :lol: oh well - I have to get up on a stage in a bikini in front of most of them soon so it's nothing they wont see in full detail in a couple of months :whistling:

Weigh in - in the morning prior to cardio - bit scared as I am sure I have not dropped a lot, I feel bulkier not smaller :confused1: despite double cardio all week !

Not to worry though - sure Paul has plenty up his sleeve :whistling: & I do look better though I am sure.


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Hmmm protocol may be implemented shortly ...but then you get people
> 
> b!tching about because you are up your own ass :lol:
> 
> Trained with training partner and then did cardio alone on the treadmill.
> 
> Mood must be improving because I managed to maintain a conversation with someone for 37 mins without having a 'spesh' moment or wanting to kill them. Nice lad that runs & works in a similar field to me so no training talk which was good :thumb:
> 
> Discovered that my leggings were transparent under the tube lights tonight  and I also developed a hole in them right on my @rse :lol: oh well - I have to get up on a stage in a bikini in front of most of them soon so it's nothing they wont see in full detail in a couple of months :whistling:
> 
> Weigh in - in the morning prior to cardio - bit scared as I am sure I have not dropped a lot, I feel bulkier not smaller :confused1: despite double cardio all week !
> 
> Not to worry though - sure Paul has plenty up his sleeve :whistling: & I do look better though I am sure.


Going off recent pics u look like u have come on loads. Really pleased em  I know u will have said a million times were your show is but closer to time pm me details and if i can get there i will, would be good to see all hard work paid off in real life so to speak :lol: All best


----------



## Uriel

I don't understand how anyone would slate a trainer going for any show.

Either STFU or offer a bit of encouragement. After the Judging - you'll know what your weak bits are - what needs improving and where you diet needs a tweak next time (or you'll have a trophy).

That is the game.

Anyone who wants to hurt your feelings is just a p1ck - the world is full of pr1cks, don't let them hurt you - just feel sorry for the TBH because they were bummed in the face by a bully and they spend their lifes trying to claw back a self respect they didn't have the courage to fight for at the time.

Seperating your looks (which are rather good) and self image/worth from the mechanics of becoming a show piece (which is a learning curve and a persuit) bodybuilder........is part of your learning curve along with diet/training/nutrition and supplementation.

You know this Jem, you're not daft


----------



## clairey.h

hello..........as said in message, I cant talk  feeling sorry for myself, gonna take some more green medicine and go back to sleep.....want an update upon my awaking :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Papa Lazarou

I don't get it myself - at the start I look a bag of spanners as my muscle gaining genetics are a bit ****! However at the end of the cut is where it matters. Everything between the start and the end are simply are road to the end goal.

The fact people may question some of the comments are missing the point you aren't there yet - they are progress foto's ffs - and thats it! And lets face it, takes a while to get things perfect.

Just enjoy the process, do the best you can do and learn on the mistakes you make this time on the road and work on them next year. Some of the best out there took years to get where they are - why should you/me/we be any different?


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Going off recent pics u look like u have come on loads. Really pleased em  I know u will have said a million times were your show is but closer to time pm me details and if i can get there i will, would be good to see all hard work paid off in real life so to speak :lol: All best


Cheers K - course I will send you the details and if you dont get there I will see you at the expo anyway :thumb:



Uriel said:


> I don't understand how anyone would slate a trainer going for any show.
> 
> Either STFU or offer a bit of encouragement. After the Judging - you'll know what your weak bits are - what needs improving and where you diet needs a tweak next time (or you'll have a trophy).
> 
> That is the game.
> 
> Anyone who wants to hurt your feelings is just a p1ck - the world is full of pr1cks, don't let them hurt you - just feel sorry for the TBH because they were bummed in the face by a bully and they spend their lifes trying to claw back a self respect they didn't have the courage to fight for at the time.
> 
> Seperating your looks (which are rather good) and self image/worth from the mechanics of becoming a show piece (which is a learning curve and a persuit) bodybuilder........is part of your learning curve along with diet/training/nutrition and supplementation.
> 
> You know this Jem, you're not daft


Cheers Uriel - nice post there, you're a sweetheart really - not one mention of toe sucking, bum fun or clunge 

Think the BBer in question has Napoleon complex - he is almost a foot shorter than me and he likes to mention this often :cool2: so you might just have a point there.

It's a mental thing definitely - I'm not good with those [i'm a woman dont you know  ] ...I'll get there, just with a load of griping, moaning and feeling sorry for meself along the way !



clairey.h said:


> hello..........as said in message, I cant talk  feeling sorry for myself, gonna take some more green medicine and go back to sleep.....want an update upon my awaking :lol: :lol: :lol:


Have text you back, eventually - busy bee on a saturday, the day just runs away from me

Get well soon cowbagslutwhore xxx


----------



## Jem

Papa Lazarou said:


> I don't get it myself - at the start I look a bag of spanners as my muscle gaining genetics are a bit ****! However at the end of the cut is where it matters. Everything between the start and the end are simply are road to the end goal.
> 
> The fact people may question some of the comments are missing the point you aren't there yet - they are progress foto's ffs - and thats it! And lets face it, takes a while to get things perfect.
> 
> Just enjoy the process, do the best you can do and learn on the mistakes you make this time on the road and work on them next year. Some of the best out there took years to get where they are - why should you/me/we be any different?


I am enjoying it in a warped kind of way Matt! and what you are saying makes perfect sense honest :laugh:

I will have perfected ignoring people by the end of this if nothing else :thumb:

Cheers for popping over as well hun x


----------



## Jem

Sh!t forgot to say:

Have not dropped any further weight this week according to the scales

2 weeks x no drop

Have spoken to Paul though so NO FEAR !

My clothes are all loose & I am definitely tighter

My body is just stubborn - along with the rest of me

Dont panic - I have not been cheating :lol:


----------



## bluebikerboy

try new scales i got some this week and was 8 lbs heavier lol


----------



## Uriel

Papa Lazarou said:


> Some of the best out there took years to get where they are - why should you/me/we be any different?


I do have to comment mate that you look pretty damn decent in the avvy:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Think the BBer in question has Napoleon complex - he is almost a foot shorter than me and he likes to mention this often :cool2: so you might just have a point there.


Oops, sorry about that... :blush:

I got a numpty in the gym yesterday..he didn't like the glare, spent rest of his workout giving me dirty looks lol :laugh:


----------



## Jem

bluebikerboy said:


> try new scales i got some this week and was 8 lbs heavier lol


LOL I daren't do that - god knows what they would tell me :lol:



Uriel said:


> I do have to comment mate that you look pretty damn decent in the avvy:thumbup1:


Uriel - he has one great bod & works his ass off - talk about suffering for your art  Just dont get him on the subject of fish :whistling: :lol:

Go on Matt - post your youtube transformation on here - I'll let ya 



Beklet said:


> Oops, sorry about that... :blush:
> 
> I got a numpty in the gym yesterday..he didn't like the glare, spent rest of his workout giving me dirty looks lol :laugh:


PMSL I could make all sorts of enemies writing things like that! You dont hate people because they are tall do you Beks :confused1: :lol:

I am in practise - sad really because my face looks really daft when I glare  particularly the mahoosive vein on me forehead :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> LOL I daren't do that - god knows what they would tell me :lol:
> 
> Uriel - he has one great bod & works his ass off - talk about suffering for your art  Just dont get him on the subject of fish :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Go on Matt - post your youtube transformation on here - I'll let ya
> 
> PMSL I could make all sorts of enemies writing things like that! You dont hate people because they are tall do you Beks :confused1: :lol:
> 
> I am in practise - sad really because my face looks really daft when I glare  particularly the mahoosive vein on me forehead :lol:


If I hated tall people I'd have no mates! :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> If I hated tall people I'd have no mates! :lol:


Ditto re short asses :whistling:  

*Moan for the day*

Have pulled something in my neck - got someone to massage it & something clicks [audibly] over the bone :confused1: like a knot !

I cannot turn my head to the right - which causes probs at junctions :lol: & the thing doesnt seem to want to unravel itself :cool2:

Oooh and forgot to mention that I had fish and chips cheat last night - with mushy peas and tartare sauce YUM

However - the pain afterwards was shocking - spent the rest of the night drinking water because I got cramps really badly and stomach was in bits [bit like xmas dinner bloat but worse]

NOT that I am complaining - the food was fcukin lovely !


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Ditto re short asses :whistling:
> 
> *Moan for the day*
> 
> Have pulled something in my neck - got someone to massage it & something clicks [audibly] over the bone :confused1: like a knot !
> 
> I cannot turn my head to the right - which causes probs at junctions :lol: & the thing doesnt seem to want to unravel itself :cool2:
> 
> Oooh and forgot to mention that I had fish and chips cheat last night - with mushy peas and tartare sauce YUM
> 
> However - the pain afterwards was shocking - spent the rest of the night drinking water because I got cramps really badly and stomach was in bits [bit like xmas dinner bloat but worse]
> 
> NOT that I am complaining - the food was fcukin lovely !


Bit of a fecker about your neck Em - hope it sorts itself out son 

I had pizza last night and like you 30 mins later.....BOOM stomach cramps like crazy! Its like my tum was saying ....what in the hell is that!! Still was so worth it tho!

Jeeez 8 weeks today missus...gulp!!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Bit of a fecker about your neck Em - hope it sorts itself out son
> 
> I had pizza last night and like you 30 mins later.....BOOM stomach cramps like crazy! Its like my tum was saying ....what in the hell is that!! Still was so worth it tho!
> 
> Jeeez 8 weeks today missus...gulp!!


*8* ......................................OMFG I thought it was 9 .............are you sure ?

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

I do not think I am going to be ready in 8 weeks .........seriously .....8 weeks

I am running off to check and hoping you are wrong :confused1:

EDIT: it's 9 weeks Kate ! I was having a mini heart attack there ffs lol phew


----------



## hilly

i just had similar issue, had to get spine re aligned at osteo's wasnt fun. just getting movement back 3 days later


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol I couldnt eat all of mine just looked at it a thought yuk bleugh calories...(raost dinner) and my stomach was not happy at all, stomach cramps and feeing like i had just eaten a whole elephant pmsl.

Hope your neck gets better soon Jem. I have broke my laptop and am typing this on my dinosaur pc... grr i dropped the laptop and its saying disc erroer feck.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> i just had similar issue, had to get spine re aligned at osteo's wasnt fun. just getting movement back 3 days later


 :confused1: I am hoping mine just passes ? :confused1: Did you have a knot type thing that you could feel as well then hilly?



Bettyboo said:


> Lol I couldnt eat all of mine just looked at it a thought yuk bleugh calories...(raost dinner) and my stomach was not happy at all, stomach cramps and feeing like i had just eaten a whole elephant pmsl.
> 
> Hope your neck gets better soon Jem. I have broke my laptop and am typing this on my dinosaur pc... grr i dropped the laptop and its saying disc erroer feck.


I had no probs eating it :lol: honestly ! Could not believe the bloat afterwards though - I took a picture ....I got abs  - looked 10x better, but it was painful :lol:


----------



## hilly

yes jem about 5 lol, i had a big flat spot were i had compressed everything.

ure sounds like an adhesion. get a tennis ball and use ure bodyweight to work on it


----------



## Beklet

Lol restarted diet again today, the day before I end up in a bloody hotel again!!!

Porstsmouth this time - dunno what it is about the place (Zara will tell you what a bitch it is to find a hotel lol!!!) but, even though I've stayed at this hotel numerous times, and I know where it is, I STILL miss the turning every sodding time!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem - feeling the pain on the neck thing! I have very similar when rear delt seizes up :sad:

Diets defo working if cheat meal hurts :laugh:



Beklet said:


> Lol restarted diet again today, the day before I end up in a bloody hotel again!!!
> 
> Porstsmouth this time - dunno what it is about the place (Zara will tell you what a bitch it is to find a hotel lol!!!) but, even though I've stayed at this hotel numerous times, and I know where it is, I STILL miss the turning every sodding time!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMFAO...... that day was murder lol! I finally took Joes advice and got satnav... could have bloody done with it that day though! 

Ohhh.... dnt think will make portsmouth this year either cos my 1st show is earlier this time :sad:


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> Have spoken to Paul though so NO FEAR !
> 
> My clothes are all loose & I am definitely tighter
> 
> My body is just stubborn - along with the rest of me
> 
> Dont panic - I have not been cheating :lol:


Glad to see you're not panicing over this


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> Jem - feeling the pain on the neck thing! I have very similar when rear delt seizes up :sad:
> 
> Diets defo working if cheat meal hurts :laugh:
> 
> LMFAO...... that day was murder lol! I finally took Joes advice and got satnav... could have bloody done with it that day though!
> 
> Ohhh.... dnt think will make portsmouth this year either cos my 1st show is earlier this time :sad:


Argh not sure if I am - cash and all that, but we'll see - it's quite close to Whitby, I think!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem it's 7 weeks(the fast heartbeat will burn calories:lol


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> yes jem about 5 lol, i had a big flat spot were i had compressed everything.
> 
> ure sounds like an adhesion. get a tennis ball and use ure bodyweight to work on it


What and lie on it you mean ? sorry if I am sounding daft but please explain :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Jem - feeling the pain on the neck thing! I have very similar when rear delt seizes up :sad:
> 
> Diets defo working if cheat meal hurts :laugh:


It was funny - never felt anything like it !



RACK said:


> Glad to see you're not panicing over this


Not in this journal anyway :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Cardio done this morning whilst watching

"My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding" - it was 51 mins long so by the time I had set it up and got me water it was spot on 45 mins

All cardio done over the weekend and I feel very flat this morning

Whilst tum is flat the skin on my stomach appears very saggy this morning which is a worry as it was tightening up nicely [especially after the cheat pmsl] and I'm not sure why it looks this bad today ? [child bearing scars are just horrid]

My lovely boy keeps telling me how happy he is that he wont ever have scars like that when he is married & having kids- which is a bit of a sole tearing comment LOL - kids!]

Anyway - I train legs on my own on a Monday as I dont need any help with them and I feel sick at the thought of the session. It's really, really tough and not getting any easier as I seem to be stronger every week so lowering the weight would not get me anywhere.

As far as I can recall, I managed 30kg for all 12 sets of leg exts last week so may try a

couple of 40kgs for the first couple and see how I go ?

Leg press is still at 50kg as it's hard after first 7 leg exts - may stick another 10kg on ?

I did not feel much pain during last week so shouldnt hurt to push it at bit ?

I HATE WALKING LUNGES !

In the office tomorrow and weds - not looking forward to it but tupperwares will be packed and ready tonight

May have to travel to Putney on Friday as well - but it may be cancelled, fingers crossed!

Carb cycling from this week and like the look of it - just hoping it does the trick !


----------



## Jem

^^^^ as if by magic russ :laugh:



1russ100 said:


> how are you? what joys has the weekend brought??


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> FREAKY!


aye but it's all a bit boring russ -cannot possibly post the finer details here can I ? not that there are many of those really !

Ooooh but I did sort out a hairdresser for the show and a tan lady :lol:

the night before is gonna be a nightmare as I have them both staying over and god only knows what sort of state I am gonna be in ffs :confused1:

My ex's niece is a hairdresser and was always bugging me to go and do photoshoots for her competitions which I flatly refused on account of the mad hairdos and my gonk face  However, she will be doing my extensions and cut and colour the night before, come to the show so that

I can have it up for the routine and down for the posing.

I have given her youtube vids to watch for the styles and told her that it is full on bling 'transvestite style'

Having watched that gypsy programme this morning - I can safely say that their hairstyles for the weddings are also akin to the image NABBA like to see the women with [i.e. tacky as fook :lol: :lol: :lol: ]

She has also insisted on a trial run sometime in April - considering the extensions take about 4 hours to put in - I am not looking forward to it !

My pal [surrogate mother figure] will be doing my tanning the night before and in the morning so she will be in charge of sponging the parts of me noone else has ever seen before :whistling: Poor woman :lol:

Jewellery bling buying is also on the agenda

So these are the superficial additions sorted out

Tackier the better I think :tongue:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> my big fat gipsy wedding, best programme ever to be shown!! WTF!!!!!
> 
> All sounds like its coming together nicely. all a bit to planned and structured for my way of life!! :-0 x


Do you really think so russ ? perhaps I am more organised than I give myself credit for ? 

It will go t!ts up somewhere along the line - I just shamble from one disaster to the next but c'est la vie baby :lol:

It was funny ! My god - these girls design their dresses at the age of 5 - they have engagement dresses when they are 14, get married at 17 ...they just give hand drawn pics to the bridal woman and she has to create a hideous affair weighing up to 27 stone [the dress that is, not the bride] :confused1:

In saying that though - have they really got it so wrong?

They live in their own communities - dont mix with 'country people' [that's you and me btw]

- irish set are strict catholics

- dont do drugs

- dont have underage sex

- obey their parents

- get married and have kids amongst their own

Do you think their spokesperson was lying slightly [i fookin do!]

In a way - it's nice.

think the women have a hard time whilst the men go out getting up to god knows what :laugh:

In Birmingham - the gypsies I have met are real fighters - you just dont mess. I have come a-cropper with a few of the women in clubs because apparently I look like one :cursing:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> yeah i think so, organised 7 days a week, good going if you ask me. Im lucky to do mon-thurs then it all goes tits up!! but thats why im not competeing in 5 weeks time.:-0
> 
> the whole programme was pure comedy gold!! Started on in clubs? what sort of clubs you going to?? ha


5 weeks :w00t: you people are trying to kill me off :lol:

First Kate says 8

then Khaos says 7

Now you pipe up with 5

Stop it 

PMSL this is about as structured as it gets ! I have to be - that line keeps biting me on the @rse:

"Fail to Prepare or Prepare to Fail "

Hate the person who created that little ditty and more so the feckers who quote it

It haunts me 

Oh and yeah - Irish clubs [it's the catholic in me] ...nuff said !


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey lovely lady how are you? Just scrolled through the journal as was a bit crazy busy last week grrr!

prep seems to be coming along nicely! How are you feeling? x


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey lovely lady how are you? Just scrolled through the journal as was a bit crazy busy last week grrr!
> 
> prep seems to be coming along nicely! How are you feeling? x


Apothetic if I'm being totally truthful carly :laugh:, just getting on with it and trying to get as much done as possible each day without letting the gym completely take over:cool:

Worry might be starting to creep in ....I am praying that something happens on the scales this week otherwise I might just lose the plot 

Have good days and bad - you know how it goes hun - having a flat and fat day today - wore shorts in the gym for the first time this year as I was doing legs and thought might stick some posing in at the end of the session & was not happy with them at all.

Sods law that the part I thought was my best is now the part I am fretting about :lol:

Just thoughts ...no panic ...yet

How is the off season diet ? training in new posh gym?

Hope all is well anyway chick - you getting to the seminar or not ?

Emma xx


----------



## DB

Jem said:


> In the office tomorrow and weds - not looking forward to it but tupperwares will be packed and ready tonight
> 
> May have to travel to *Putney* on Friday as well - but it may be cancelled, fingers crossed!
> 
> Carb cycling from this week and like the look of it - just hoping it does the trick !


Ahh just down the road! Abit of a trek from you though? what brings u down here>?


----------



## Jem

DB said:


> Ahh just down the road! Abit of a trek from you though? what brings u down here>?


Really ? ha - it's where my head office is and occasionally I do have to make the effort for meetings 

Definitely not staying over though, will drive back whatever the time, I cannot stand hotels


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> putney?? going tooled up?


 is it that bad? - I'm a geordie remember - softie southerners dont scare me :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB

Putney?! Bad? na it's a nice area!! full of south african and aussies and dirty kiwi's but it's not rough at ALL!


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> its not great tbh, if you a geordie you'll be fine!


Actually - that has been my experience down south - they do seem to warm to geordies and scots :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Putney?! Bad? na it's a nice area!! full of south african and aussies and *dirty kiwi's* but it's not rough at ALL!


 :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Jem

Oh dear - no domestics in here please  !

45 mins fasted cardio

Legs

Leg ext - 7 sets @ 12 reps

40kg x 1

30kg x 6

Leg Press 6 sets @ 10 reps with 10 sec pause

50kg [chickened out of raising weight]

Leg Exts 5 sets of 15 reps

3 x 30kg

3 x 20kg

Lying Leg curls 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec pause

50kg x 3

40kg x 3

Walking Lunges - 15lb dbells [PB for what it's worth lol]

6 lengths each 10 paces

Standing calf raises - 90kg [raised by 10 this week]

5 sets of 20 reps

45 mins cardio x trainer - PENDING :whistling:


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Apothetic if I'm being totally truthful carly :laugh:, just getting on with it and trying to get as much done as possible each day without letting the gym completely take over:cool:
> 
> Worry might be starting to creep in ....I am praying that something happens on the scales this week otherwise I might just lose the plot
> 
> Have good days and bad - you know how it goes hun - having a flat and fat day today - wore shorts in the gym for the first time this year as I was doing legs and thought might stick some posing in at the end of the session & was not happy with them at all.
> 
> Sods law that the part I thought was my best is now the part I am fretting about :lol:
> 
> Just thoughts ...no panic ...yet
> 
> How is the off season diet ? training in new posh gym?
> 
> Hope all is well anyway chick - you getting to the seminar or not ?
> 
> Emma xx


A comp diet taking over... never! haha it completely took over my life and I was really glad to be a stay at home mum so I could eat on cue and train when I wanted 

If nothing happens on the scales then cue Pscarb and something will happen the next week dont worry chic you are looking really good!

It's hard to see how you really look until comp day - just ask Paul I was constantly saying how pants I was then I ended up qualifying 1st comp now when I look back at pics I think I didnt look half bad but running up to comp I thought everything was rubbish esp lats (to be fair they are crap but still!)

You should still be proud of the losses you've made so far hun and the fact that you are actually doing it is great - everyone has some crap days but they are more often than not followed by good days and much as I hate to give Paul props  I always felt much more motivated after speaking to him so call or text him and he'll bring you back on track...

Not training in that posh gym anymore they tried to up the price when I went in there to sign on the dotted line! So I'm now training at Mark Palfreys gym (his misses is Louise Rogers) which is much better for my needs anyway! Diet is erm crap if Im honest, I've put on quite abit of bad weight but put on an inch on my biceps so that cant be bad haha really need to clean the diet up - just waiting on some final test results (scan is tmr) so I think once I have those in I will focus more..

not going to seminar as just dont have the £££ to get there - I'd like to go but we have so much happening at the moment with family etc I just cant justify going esp as I'm not definitely competing this year. I will be going next year for sure.. It'll be great for you though hun - you'll get to meet some top ladies :thumbup1:

Any plans for this week?

x


----------



## dax

Only one lot of leg Ext this week!!!!!! Your slacking Jem lol :lol:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Oh dear - no domestics in here please  !
> 
> 45 mins fasted cardio
> 
> Legs
> 
> Leg ext - 7 sets @ 12 reps
> 
> 40kg x 1
> 
> 30kg x 6
> 
> Leg Press 6 sets @ 10 reps with 10 sec pause
> 
> 50kg [chickened out of raising weight]
> 
> Lying Leg curls 6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec pause
> 
> 50kg x 3
> 
> 40kg x 3
> 
> Walking Lunges - 15lb dbells [PB for what it's worth lol]
> 
> 6 lengths each 10 paces
> 
> Standing calf raises - 90kg [raised by 10 this week]
> 
> 5 sets of 20 reps
> 
> 45 mins cardio x trainer - PENDING :whistling:


 :confused1:


----------



## Jem

LMAO

Typo !!!!!

I definitely did the other 5 sets after the leg press - believe me, I feel it !

it was 5 sets of 15 reps

3 x 30kg

3 x 20kg


----------



## Jem

Carb cycling is very nice - I like it, not sure why as it's not a massive change to the diet but I feel better on it and am enjoying meals more.

AM cardio - 30 mins - cross trainer at home

386 kcals

120-130 HR

15.4 kms

[Done whilst watching 2nd half of sorority row (sh!t btw)]. Butt killing from walking lunges aftermath !

[p!ssed off at missing the 15 mins and I was in the flow as well ... but I had to go to the office today and really needed the extra 15 mins to sort stuff out and eat brekkie before I went - it's a nightmare trying to be organised]

trained this evening about 5:30 on own

*Back:*

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 15 reps

1 x 30kg

2 x 40kg

was sure I would not get 15 out on 50kg so didnt bother upping it - I get a sharp pain down inside of bicep if I strain too hard on these

Seated row 3 x 15 reps

3 x 30kg

Close grip pulldowns 3 x 15 reps

3 x 40kg

Reverse Peck-Deck 3 x 15 reps

40kg x 1

dropped to 30kg for last 2 sets

Horrific on these as I was just so tired out by the time I got to them tonight!

BB upright rows 3 x 15 reps

10kg Bbell

cowarded out and did cardio on treadmill instead of x trainer x 45 mins


----------



## Khaos1436114653

dax said:


> Only one lot of leg Ext this week!!!!!! Your slacking Jem lol :lol:


yeah i went down to Ironworks and they said she's a slacker(just kidding) but i was there yesterday:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> yeah i went down to Ironworks and they said she's a slacker(just kidding) but i was there yesterday:thumb:


Well he was wrong anyway - it was 12 sets not 1 :lol:

LOL ! you ask Bob about me and see what he says :thumb: he will sing my praises until the cows come home because he makes a mint out of me and I am never oot the place 

What time were you in ? I was there until 3:20 yesterday doing legs :thumbup1:

You training there now ?


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> A comp diet taking over... never! haha it completely took over my life and I was really glad to be a stay at home mum so I could eat on cue and train when I wanted
> 
> If nothing happens on the scales then cue Pscarb and something will happen the next week dont worry chic you are looking really good!
> 
> *Got to give Paul his dues there - he really takes the time to make sure things are going ok with me and that I am a happy bunny * :thumb:
> 
> *I know lots of people dont understand why you would pay for someone to prep you & reckon you can do just fine on your own [* :confused1: *] but I'd recommend him on that basis alone tbh [and no I am not working up to asking for a cheat * :lol: *]*
> 
> I always felt much more motivated after speaking to him so call or text him and he'll bring you back on track...
> 
> *this is true as it goes - I dont listen to men as a rule * :whistling: * but he does know women ! *
> 
> Not training in that posh gym anymore they tried to up the price when I went in there to sign on the dotted line! So I'm now training at Mark Palfreys gym (his misses is Louise Rogers)
> 
> *great bod on her* *!*
> 
> which is much better for my needs anyway! Diet is erm crap if Im honest, I've put on quite abit of bad weight but put on an inch on my biceps so that cant be bad haha really need to clean the diet up - just waiting on some final test results (scan is tmr) so I think once I have those in I will focus more..
> 
> *Good stuff carly - I know you are a determined girlie and will get back on it * :thumb:
> 
> Any plans for this week?
> 
> *Erm the gym and work - then Mother's day woohoo going out for a meal with kiddies so long as everything is good on the scales* :bounce: *other than that erm boring - nowt doing at all - cannot be assed to tell the truth *
> 
> *cinema is out [no popcorn] *
> 
> *pub out [no alcohol] *
> 
> *My life used to revolve around food and drink I think* :lol:
> 
> x


----------



## Beklet

Lol at least dieting will be cheaper!!

Nightmare trip this week - hotel fine but ended up running really late no time to train or owt :cursing:

Having someone to prep you is useful, if just for their experience - if I were rich lol.....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lol at least dieting will be cheaper!!
> 
> Nightmare trip this week - hotel fine but ended up running really late no time to train or owt :cursing:
> 
> Having someone to prep you is useful, if just for their experience - if I were rich lol.....


Erm I wouldnt say that neither - it's a very sneaky cat is dieting, all the little things add up without you realising. Someone was asking me about it today at the gym & a quick tally was scary :confused1: it is an expensive hobby ! Just glad I'm not a bloke - it costs them a small fortune !

TBH Beks - I sit and wonder how I ever managed to eat clean before this prep ...I wonder if I ever really did  ?

I know - I would not have made it this far on this type of diet without [a] having someone prep me * this journal [c] Not telling anyone my plans *

*
*

*
oh and you dont have to be rich either *  * that dentistry work you just had done ...far, far more expensive ! [i know it was essential but still so is your bod isnt it ?] * :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Erm I wouldnt say that neither - it's a very sneaky cat is dieting, all the little things add up without you realising. Someone was asking me about it today at the gym & a quick tally was scary :confused1: it is an expensive hobby ! Just glad I'm not a bloke - it costs them a small fortune !
> 
> TBH Beks - I sit and wonder how I ever managed to eat clean before this prep ...I wonder if I ever really did  ?
> 
> I know - I would not have made it this far on this type of diet without [a] having someone prep me * this journal [c] Not telling anyone my plans *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> oh and you dont have to be rich either *  * that dentistry work you just had done ...far, far more expensive ! [i know it was essential but still so is your bod isnt it ?] * :thumbup1:


*
*

*
Had to borrow cash for dentistry though and it'll take a while to pay back - buying food is not the best excuse for borrowing cash lol! * :lol:


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> Erm I wouldnt say that neither - it's a very sneaky cat is dieting, all the little things add up without you realising. Someone was asking me about it today at the gym & a quick tally was scary :confused1: it is an expensive hobby ! *Just glad I'm not a bloke - it costs them a small fortune !*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> TBH Beks - I sit and wonder how I ever managed to eat clean before this prep ...I wonder if I ever really did  ?
> 
> I know - I would not have made it this far on this type of diet without [a] having someone prep me * this journal [c] Not telling anyone my plans *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> oh and you dont have to be rich either *  * that dentistry work you just had done ...far, far more expensive ! [i know it was essential but still so is your bod isnt it ?] * :thumbup1:


*
*

*
imagine being a student too haha....im sooo pooooor lol*


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> imagine being a student too haha....im sooo pooooor lol


x 2 here but we manage :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> Well he was wrong anyway - it was 12 sets not 1 :lol:
> 
> LOL ! you ask Bob about me and see what he says :thumb: he will sing my praises until the cows come home because he makes a mint out of me and I am never oot the place
> 
> What time were you in ? I was there until 3:20 yesterday doing legs :thumbup1:
> 
> *You training there now* ?


no just passing through:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Had to borrow cash for dentistry though and it'll take a while to pay back - buying food is not the best excuse for borrowing cash lol! :lol:





XJPX said:


> imagine being a student too haha....im sooo pooooor lol





hilly said:


> x 2 here but we manage :thumb:


OMG :w00t:

this isn't the hardship blog you know :lol: :lol: :lol:

You poor, poor people ........... :whistling: now try being sole provider to 2 rapidly growing children, paying a sh!te load of bills, child care fees, tuition fees, foreign holidays and a comp prep diet  

Stick that in yer pipe and smoke it :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

lmfao u win


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> OMG :w00t:
> 
> this isn't the hardship blog you know :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You poor, poor people ........... :whistling: now try being sole provider to 2 rapidly growing children, paying a sh!te load of bills, child care fees, tuition fees, foreign holidays and a comp prep diet
> 
> Stick that in yer pipe and smoke it :thumbup1:


and the "occasional" pig out on fish and chips:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> and the "occasional" pig out on fish and chips:whistling:


 :confused1: once in 5 weeks !

I think it was well deserved .........and.........if I had to ...I would wait another 5 weeks for the next one ............[but please god no,]and..........fish and chips cost bog all anyway 

So done a.m cardio watching 'the taking of pelham 123'

[is it bad that I thought John Travolta was kinda hot in it :confused1: ...I liked him in it...all rough and rugged and huge  ...]

Doing chest programme after school run and then another 45 mins cardio

then I get some peanut butter ! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Have some work to do this evening & got news of another bid kicking off tomorrow so I go through it for the director and speak to him thursday pm... :cursing:


----------



## mallo

hello im new to here,

just wondered if anyone had any tips for me? i want to become a sexy body builder. can any of you girls help me?

cheers


----------



## MissBC

mallo said:


> hello im new to here,
> 
> just wondered if anyone had any tips for me? i want to become a sexy body builder. can any of you girls help me?
> 
> cheers


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

mallo said:


> hello im new to here,
> 
> just wondered if anyone had any tips for me? *i want to become a sexy body builder*. can any of you girls help me?
> 
> cheers


When you work it out can you please share the secret with me :thumb:

Post in the intro section and say hello, and decide exactly what it is you are aiming to do


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lmao.... just stopping by.... see you're still attracting the odd nutter..... :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao.... just stopping by.... see you're still attracting the odd nutter..... :tongue:


aye - I have one of those faces :lol:



1russ100 said:


> school runs a cardio workout in itself by the time you have finished chasing them around trying to get them in the car!


Nah - I'm always late russ - cue daughter standing on the steps waiting for mom running through the school gates ....she has mastered the 'I am sorely disappointed with you' glare to a tee :lol:


----------



## Jem

Am cardio x trainer

Chest:

Pec-Deck 3 x 15 reps

30kgs

Incline Smith press 3 x 15 reps

25kgs

Cable x over's 3 x 15 reps

20kgs [i think]

Biceps:

Barbell curl 3 x 15 reps

15kg

Seated DB curl 3 x 15 reps

5kgs

Cardio x 45 mins treadmill


----------



## Jem

Off to bed now because I am fantasising about my protein porridge in the morning !

Been hungry today actually ....and there was me having probs fitting all the food in before LOL

More salad tomorrow I think

When I woke up this morning, I was absolutely starving ...during the day I am fine but now going to bed hungry as well !

Have drunk tons as well - over 4 litres of water + diet coke + coffee

Cardio only tomorrow so hopefully will feel a bit fuller !


----------



## hilly

being hungry is a good sign jem IMO means metabolism is working full speed. think ive been permanantly hungry for the past 6 weeks. only ten to go


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> being hungry is a good sign jem IMO means metabolism is working full speed. think ive been permanantly hungry for the past 6 weeks. only ten to go


About time it got it's ass into gear  not a nice feeling though - cravings start namely for peanut butter 

Morning cardio done whilst watching Surrogates and eating me porridge as so I'm content for now

Cross trainer:

18.5 kms

520 kcals

HR all over the place this morning [think it's inaccurate as read 68 most of the time]


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> LOL at [impolitely]
> 
> I cannot bring myself to tell them to f off - I see them all the time & it just makes me cringe to avoid them :confused1:
> 
> It annoys the fcuking life out of my training partner - he says I am too nice as well - that I laugh things off instead of telling them straight:rolleyes: MOI :whistling:
> 
> thing is - I go to the gym to train not make feckin enemies !
> 
> Which particular knob ? LMAO ! I think I know who you mean but I cannot recall which particular comments I recorded on here pmsl - there are soooo many !


I don't need three guesses to know who this is.  He suffers from little man syndrome. Poor ickle thing. :lol: :laugh:

Jem, haters are awesome - they fuel that fire in you more than any positive critisicm. God bless them and their pathetic little lives! :beer:

Can't wait to get to Ironworks and see how much you've improved mate.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> I don't need three guesses to know who this is.  He suffers from little man syndrome. Poor ickle thing. :lol: :laugh:
> 
> Jem, haters are awesome - they fuel that fire in you more than any positive critisicm. God bless them and their pathetic little lives! :beer:
> 
> Can't wait to get to Ironworks and see how much you've improved mate.


So cannot be assed with it all at the minute - I'm just concentrating on where my next dose of peanut butter is coming from :lol:

See you soon then:thumb: when you back?



1russ100 said:


> i go to the school and they think im a real life power ranger so i get jumped all over for an hour


PMSL see us women never get that - wish mine thought I was a super hero


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> superhero? i think he just likes beating me up tbh. any excuse!!


Well don't be teaching him how to box or you're gonna come a-cropper


----------



## Jem

Just decided that being as this is cardio only day....I am not going to the gym:eek:

This is momentous indeed and speaks volumes about how I am feeling

I've trained alone twice this week and felt a lot better for it truth be told 

I have the 2nd part of Surrogates to watch so will x train later whilst doing that

....oh and the place looks like a chinese laundry at the moment - kids were scrabbling round this morning looking for paired socks [what happens to them all :confused1: ] so I must do something momsy for a change :tongue:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> he starts his little mma type thing at the weekend so we will see. 5 year old bruce lee on the loose!! I had a tattoo all over my shoulder and chest sat and you have never seen anyone rub cream in so aggressivly!! :cursing:


LMAO I knew you were gonna say that ! dont start wailing when he is kicking your ass :lol: :lol: :lol:

Soooo obviously we need pics of new tat :thumbup1: did it hurt muchly ?


----------



## Joshua

> This is momentous indeed and speaks volumes about how I am feeling
> 
> I've trained alone twice this week and *felt a lot better for it truth* be told


What was it that you enjoyed about it E?

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> What was it that you enjoyed about it E?
> 
> J


Well first of all - I trained when I wanted to - not when I had to. I am also more confident on my own and under less pressure. Better intensity re smaller pauses between sets

Having said that - [before everyone jumps in and says 'train on your own all the time then'] ...I enjoy our back sessions and I feel I need help on chest & delts days. Our cardio days are good too.

Definitely moving more towards training on my own though

I dont like doing legs with anyone else and have always strived to do them alone.

:thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## Joshua

I think that it is great that you can get the benefits of both training alone and with others.

I can't stand training with others on a regular basis (one off workouts are fine though), there is something quite certain and safe when I have to train alone.

J


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Ladybug - just popping in again to say HEY! How ya feeling this week? x


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> I think that it is great that you can get the benefits of both training alone and with others.
> 
> I can't stand training with others on a regular basis (one off workouts are fine though), there is something quite certain and safe when I have to train alone.
> 
> J


Aye not surprised considering all those neck things you do ...and erm how easy is it for you to find a spotter anyway lol 

It's quite tiring changing all the bloody weights as well considering he lifts heavy and my plates should be pink :lol: forgot about that !



CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Ladybug - just popping in again to say HEY! How ya feeling this week? x


Hi Carly I am ok thanks chick - starting to dread it getting to saturday now for the scales and pics :confused1: I've got fear setting in :lol:

Other than that - nowt much has changed, I'm more organised woohoo ...things are flowing quite smoothly as it goes ....*touches wood*

How are you ? x


----------



## CharlieC25

Hehe I remember that feeling well! You'll do fine hun just remember this is never meant to be easy - so the harder it is the better you are doing 

I'm ok thanks hun - sorted things with Paul to try and get me back on track with diet - training has been good, I feel my strength going up but my diet is shocking I'm appalled at myself but so stuck in a rut I cant seem to get out! Cue Pscarb and all is well in the world  Looking to compete in October too hehe x


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Well first of all - I trained when I wanted to - not when I had to. I am also more confident on my own and under less pressure. Better intensity re smaller pauses between sets
> 
> Having said that - [before everyone jumps in and says 'train on your own all the time then'] ...I enjoy our back sessions and I feel I need help on chest & delts days. Our cardio days are good too.
> 
> Definitely moving more towards training on my own though
> 
> I dont like doing legs with anyone else and have always strived to do them alone.
> 
> :thumb:  :thumb:


What about when you have an epic fail though Em!??! :lol: :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## defdaz

PS Not sure when back up yet (not coming up this weekend - my mom will not be happy oops!) but will definitely let you know, want to see my mate Dimples and I'd love an honest opinion on whether I've progressed since you last saw me (I don't think I have, and I've possibly got fatter too  ). How was the porrige this morning, fpmsl!


----------



## leafman

Just had a lil catch up jem.... all i can say is i reckon there is a secret little world that socks run away to, to leave partners and stray :whistling:

All this feeling hungry and cravin peanut butter will be worth it in end keep it up jem it will all come good, and yea will defo see u at expo this year all being well :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Hehe I remember that feeling well! You'll do fine hun just remember this is never meant to be easy - so the harder it is the better you are doing
> 
> *LOL until the scales smack me in the face* :laugh:
> 
> I'm ok thanks hun - sorted things with Paul to try and get me back on track with diet - training has been good, I feel my strength going up but my diet is shocking I'm appalled at myself but so stuck in a rut I cant seem to get out! Cue Pscarb and all is well in the world  Looking to compete in October too hehe x


Do you remember Nicky Foggarty from NPA carly - I mentioned you the other day and she knew who you were.

Nah - when you need to - you will pull out all the stocks girl. I know you will, followed your journal last year didnt I - you'll be grand :thumb:

You've had a lot of sh!te to contend with, not surprising you have slid a little. xx



defdaz said:


> What about when you have an epic fail though Em!??! :lol: :thumb: :laugh:


Aye well I'm not squatting at the moment so all is well in the world of legs :whistling: ! that was funny though....might have been good if my spotter was actually spotting me though ....just a thought  that was 60kgs as well wasnt it ...been a while since I did that. Cannot wait to see how strength is once this show is over! Prob crap still :lol:



defdaz said:


> PS Not sure when back up yet (not coming up this weekend - my mom will not be happy oops!) but will definitely let you know, want to see my mate Dimples and I'd love an honest opinion on whether I've progressed since you last saw me (I don't think I have, and I've possibly got fatter too  ). How was the porrige this morning, fpmsl!


How could you - it's Mothers Day ! I am hoping to go out with the kids for a meal but not pinning hopes on it as I want to see some change on the scales this week - and if it's not good enough, I wont cry about not having a cheat.

Put me on the spot why dont you ? :lol: I dont lie daz....so dont ask if you dont want an honest answer :whistling: :lol:

Dreaming about my brekkie already - so it's bedtime for me I think ....


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Just had a lil catch up jem.... all i can say is i reckon there is a secret little world that socks run away to, to leave partners and stray :whistling:
> 
> All this feeling hungry and cravin peanut butter will be worth it in end keep it up jem it will all come good, and yea will defo see u at expo this year all being well :thumbup1:


I think there is K deffo 

Aye it will be worth it in the end I am sure ... harder things in life to cope with than this for god's sake :thumb:

Expo - be there !

It's the week before or after my show - not sure which ?


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Expo - be there !
> 
> It's the week before or after my show - not sure which ?


its a week after you loon


----------



## Joshua

Jem said:


> Aye not surprised considering all those neck things you do ...and erm how easy is it for you to find a spotter anyway lol
> 
> It's quite tiring changing all the bloody weights as well considering he lifts heavy and my plates should be pink :lol: forgot about that !
> 
> ...


I get plenty of people spotting me when doing neck work, just they are the wrong type of spotters - they just stare as if I'm walking round with my intestines on full display.

I only have one exercise where I need a spotter and that is arnies as I am too much of a pussy to curl the DB into position. Unfortunately lots of people are not capable of lifting it into position either, and I have had my wrists done in a few times, and had a close call with a lad who dropped a 50Kg from shoulder height that missed me by an inch or so. Some of the rugby lads and our local nutrition shop guy (who's a giant) seems to have no problem with juggling those sort of DB though, so it is a case of looking out for the ones who have proved their "spotting competency", then pulling them away from their workout without disrupting it too much.

I am not a fan of unsolicited spotting at all. There is an odd, oldish bloke who use to run over when I was squatting placing his hands on my hips to "help me" incase I failed. Josh was not amused, and I politely had to remind him of my concern that he would bleed internally.

I also have a little lad who asks "if he can spot me" (rather than "do you need a spot" ) on any tricep pressing exercise (arnies, db press, etc). He's harmless, he can't really get in the way on those, yet doesn't really add any additional force to the move. He tells me how awesome I am, and when I changed gyms, he moved a week later to my new gym - now that's a true fan!

As for moving the weights around, what about seeing that as a bonus opportunity to do extra work. If you do it really quickly, you can make a sort of game out of it too. Every cloud has a silver lining, if you look at it from the right direction  .

J


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> its a week after you loon


  Hey I have one date on my mind - so long as I make that ..... 



Joshua said:


> I get plenty of people spotting me when doing neck work, just they are the wrong type of spotters - they just stare as if I'm walking round with my intestines on full display.
> 
> *You havent tried that particular protocol yet then * :confused1: *- really J, I'm surprised at you* :whistling:
> 
> I am not a fan of unsolicited spotting at all. There is an odd, oldish bloke who use to run over when I was squatting placing his hands on my hips to "help me" incase I failed. Josh was not amused, and I politely had to remind him of my concern that he would bleed internally.
> 
> :lol: *Bless him* :lol:
> 
> I also have a little lad who asks "if he can spot me" (rather than "do you need a spot" ) on any tricep pressing exercise (arnies, db press, etc). He's harmless, he can't really get in the way on those, yet doesn't really add any additional force to the move. He tells me how awesome I am, and when I changed gyms, he moved a week later to my new gym - now that's a true fan!
> 
> *...or a stalker J* :cool2:
> 
> As for moving the weights around, what about seeing that as a bonus opportunity to do extra work. If you do it really quickly, you can make a sort of game out of it too. Every cloud has a silver lining, if you look at it from the right direction  .
> 
> J


Well when he's running round on fook knows how many eph and I'm flagging ...it becomes draining.

...but you should know better than most J ...I normally demand that the staff perform such menial tasks for me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

*Morning cardio *

Today I struggled to get up - then I remembered it was Friday so felt better ...put on The Invention of Lying with ricky gervais and started watching that. I actually got so involved in the film that I did 50 odd mins before I realised I was finished ... :confused1:

Never mind, might be an omen of things to come that.... 

50 mins

20.2kms

586 kcals

120+ HR

Then I had my protein porridge - scales have conked [think the kids have been weighing things lol...nothing escapes them] so guessed on the oats...made the same size bowl as usual once cooked so dont think it was far off the required amount. Will get new battery today

As I now do legs on a Monday - delts programme is on a friday

Looking forward to it ...and I may train alone again


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> *Morning cardio *
> 
> Today I struggled to get up - then I remembered it was Friday so felt better ...put on The Invention of Lying with ricky gervais and started watching that. I actually got so involved in the film that I did 50 odd mins before I realised I was finished ... :confused1:
> 
> Never mind, might be an omen of things to come that....
> 
> 50 mins
> 
> 20.2kms
> 
> 586 kcals
> 
> 120+ HR
> 
> Then I had my protein porridge - scales have conked [think the kids have been weighing things lol...nothing escapes them] so guessed on the oats...made the same size bowl as usual once cooked so dont think it was far off the required amount. Will get new battery today
> 
> As I now do legs on a Monday - delts programme is on a friday
> 
> Looking forward to it ...and I may train alone again


Hey Miss  I absolutely love my breakie....fave meal of the day! How do you eat yours?? I put pp and raw rolled oats into a bowl, add milk and scoff!!

Loooove medium days:bounce:

I have legs today..hateful things  Have fun with ur delts!!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey Miss  I absolutely love my breakie....fave meal of the day! How do you eat yours?? I put pp and raw rolled oats into a bowl, add milk and scoff!!
> 
> Loooove medium days:bounce:
> 
> I have legs today..hateful things  Have fun with ur delts!!


OMG :confused1: you have milk ?  that must be delicious !

weigh oats

add 1 scoop propep

add water

blend

add cinnamon and nutmeg

pour in bowl and zap for 3:30

Mix & enjoy ....................


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> are you joking?


LMAO it's really really nice honest :lol: :lol:

I think it's a keeper russy - try it, I dare you


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> cinnamon?? it wouldnt stay down!! id be better eating nothing. hows tricks?


it thrills me more than the prospect of the chicken I about to eat at 11:00 in the morning :confused1:

Hmmm same old sh1t ...nothing planned 'cept wanna go out and eat on sunday. Other than that - me is boring 

Was supposed to be travelling today and meeting got moved to Monday so I'm working from home. conference call at 12:30 which will be agonisingly boring as usual [12 men talking about their latest boring accomplishments in the world of bid writing...]

Then I am free and it's the weekend !!!!

which means fook all at the moment except gym and cardio :lol:

Tell me your exciting plans ...


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> er, trained early today.
> 
> just in the office sort of typing emails, im just looking round at the place deciding what protien to whip off the shelf and try!!
> 
> ill train again tonight, then im djing later so will be out till 4 or so. Mates doing a seminar at a gym tommorow but ill be hungover so will see. Then repeat friday night process!!
> 
> all good really!! ;-0


Mmm which are you gonna have :thumb: it's amazing what gets me excited these days !

sort of working...sort of skiving ....my philosophy too 

Alcohol  ....thought of a hangover puts me right off these days - I must be getting on !


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> not sure what to have really, the pro v60 seems to keep looking at me and the bsn rack is right in front so its a toss up between that and the syntha 6


Syntha 6 everytime :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Joshua

1russ100 said:


> are you joking?


Sounds well nice to me.



> You havent tried that particular protocol yet then - really J, I'm surprised at you


When I was younger I did think how useful/cool it would be to have a window in there so you could see what was going on. These days, I think it would be a bit of a dampener on my sex life.



> Bless him


No no no - sympathy only comes during the first warning with things like that. He did not have mental health problems, just an unheathy craving to mess up my squats :cursing: You are far too compassionate E! :laugh:



> ...or a stalker J


I have had 2 proper full on stalkers before in life - that was not nice. This kid just got battered a few too many times me suspects. Odd, but a harmless lad.



> Well when he's running round on fook knows how many eph and I'm flagging ...it becomes draining.
> 
> ...but you should know better than most J ...I normally demand that the staff perform such menial tasks for me


Aww - maybe you need to focus on just how much energy you have in you - a lot more than you realise!

Hehe - I forgot E - it must be a shock to the system to do all those things. Don't have a diva moment though, as they are most unbecoming to a lady of society, and there won't be any post workout ferrero rocher for you :nono: !

As an aside, I did wonder if the help brought the sedan chair into the gym or whether they parked it outside the gym. Does a separate entourage bring the chaise longue for resting between sets, or have you some arrangement with the gym to keep one in there, for the amnesic PT to wheel you round on it's castors.

J


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Aye well I'm not squatting at the moment so all is well in the world of legs :whistling: ! that was funny though....might have been good if my spotter was actually spotting me though ....just a thought  that was 60kgs as well wasnt it ...been a while since I did that. Cannot wait to see how strength is once this show is over! Prob crap still :lol:
> 
> How could you - it's Mothers Day ! I am hoping to go out with the kids for a meal but not pinning hopes on it as I want to see some change on the scales this week - and if it's not good enough, I wont cry about not having a cheat.
> 
> Put me on the spot why dont you ? :lol: I dont lie daz....so dont ask if you dont want an honest answer :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Dreaming about my brekkie already - so it's bedtime for me I think ....


Standing behind you probably wasn't my best idea ever Dimps!! :lol: 60kg it was, easy too until the spectacularly epic fail. I was just dozing off since it was so easy when you decided to stick your bum in my face! :confused1:

Erm, a brutally honest answer... but I'm a sensitive soul Emma... be nice 

What's for tea PD?


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Standing behind you probably wasn't my best idea ever Dimps!! :lol: 60kg it was, easy too until the spectacularly epic fail. I was just dozing off since it was so easy when you decided to stick your bum in my face! :confused1:
> 
> Erm, a brutally honest answer... but I'm a sensitive soul Emma... be nice
> 
> What's for tea PD?


LMAO  Good job that foreign chappy was there ...! He actually tried to tell me another time that I should not be deading so heavy as it was not ladylike :whistling: ....so I told him to bugger off :lol: ...he actually did ! Which is just as well because he smells 

I will try dazzle - but it depends on what goods you bring to the table :laugh:

Tea = chicken and basil salad - Nice actually :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Sounds well nice to me.
> 
> :confused1: It received the J nod of approval - Now I know it's weird
> 
> When I was younger I did think how useful/cool it would be to have a window in there so you could see what was going on. These days, I think it would be a bit of a dampener on my sex life.
> 
> Erm slightly offputting for the ladios yes :lol:
> 
> No no no - sympathy only comes during the first warning with things like that. He did not have mental health problems, just an unheathy craving to mess up my squats :cursing: You are far too compassionate E! :laugh:
> 
> LOL I try to hide that side of me J - stop outing it :whistling:
> 
> Aww - maybe you need to focus on just how much energy you have in you - a lot more than you realise!
> 
> Aye certain people are a drain though I find ...
> 
> Hehe - I forgot E - it must be a shock to the system to do all those things. Don't have a diva moment though, as they are most unbecoming to a lady of society, and there won't be any post workout ferrero rocher for you :nono: !
> 
> As an aside, I did wonder if the help brought the sedan chair into the gym or whether they parked it outside the gym. Does a separate entourage bring the chaise longue for resting between sets, or have you some arrangement with the gym to keep one in there, for the amnesic PT to wheel you round on it's castors.
> 
> J


Now that has had me in fits of laughter - sure the neighbours could hear and they know I am alone :laugh:

chaise longue - good thinking batman - gonna request one asap

sedan got nicked - some dodgy characters round these parts J ...had to use the car 

Shame you're short J - I'd have taken you as a part time husband :thumb: we could work out the finer details in a contract if you can grow a bit perhaps ? :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Plans for the weekend?

Tonight - club.

Tomorrow - buy a helmet then 4 hours of skating, food then club for birthday celebrations.

Sunday - if I can move, go to the gym then plant stuff on allotment. Write report, slob in front of TV and catch up on Lost, Supernatural etc...


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Plans for the weekend?
> 
> Tonight - club.
> 
> Tomorrow - buy a helmet then 4 hours of skating, food then club for birthday celebrations.
> 
> Sunday - if I can move, go to the gym then plant stuff on allotment. Write report, slob in front of TV and catch up on Lost, Supernatural etc...


Lose the helmet :lol: :lol: :lol:

4 hours of it ! OMG that's hardcore ...

Yes I am calling virgin media to demand extra channels for nothing or Im moving to Sky ...sick of paying for films on their 'on demand' thingymabobba :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Lose the helmet :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 4 hours of it ! OMG that's hardcore ...
> 
> Yes I am calling virgin media to demand extra channels for nothing or Im moving to Sky ...sick of paying for films on their 'on demand' thingymabobba :cursing:


Have to have the helmet lol it has a skull on it though so looks hard....


----------



## Jem

Righty ho - well lost 3lbs this week so it's a lot better than nowt !

Total is 13lbs in 6 weeks so that's ok

erm ..all cardio done for the day and struggling for anything else to add really

Just doing it and chatting with Paul to make sure everything stays on track

Still on 45 mins x 2 per day cardio [fasted am & PWO]

Still on carb cycling

Simple really - just got to wait for my body to do it's thing


----------



## Bettyboo

Good going hun well done  x xx


----------



## hilly

good loss pleased for ya jem


----------



## Jem

Well poor Paul had to listen to me griping and whinging again because everything is sliding......south :lol: I'm old !!!! at 34 skin doesnt want to snap back into place ffs :whistling: [who'd prep women eh  ? especially ageing buggers such as moi  ]



Bettyboo said:


> Good going hun well done  x xx


Cheers T :thumbup1: Same goes for you - hard slog isnt it mate?

Looking forward to next week as well - dig out your dancing shoes :whistling: :lol:



hilly said:


> good loss pleased for ya jem


Cheers hun - think it's from all the unkindest of places mind ye, but mustn't grumble eh ....otherwise I'd sound just like a woman :laugh:

- erm as an aside ....seen your progress pics and I echo what everyone has said - now feck off with your wonderful bod ye b*stard  

Seriously though - hope your pleased with achievements thus far...didnt fancy commenting in your journal because it's all very macho in there ...and I might get accused of perving ....which I wasn't [on this occasion :whistling: ]


----------



## hilly

Jem said:


> Cheers hun - think it's from all the unkindest of places mind ye, but mustn't grumble eh ....otherwise I'd sound just like a woman :laugh:
> 
> - erm as an aside ....seen your progress pics and I echo what everyone has said - now feck off with your wonderful bod ye b*stard
> 
> Seriously though - hope your pleased with achievements thus far...didnt fancy commenting in your journal because it's all very macho in there ...and I might get accused of perving ....which I wasn't [on this occasion :whistling: ]


LOL cheers jem appreciated. feel free to comment when ever you like both good and bad. a female touch is always nice dnt want to much testosterone in one place and thats very easy on this board lmfao.

As long as the weight is coming off jem that is whats important. you will shape up fine im 100% sure. paul has alot of experience and will have some little tricks for any situation and problem i am sure.

you getting any cheat this weekend.


----------



## Jem

Yes well I know when to comment and when it's best left to the boys :laugh:

Well yes he certainly is a little tricky :lol: ...and I do trust what he says which is just as well really or I'd be a wreck :confused1:

YES - it's Mother's Day so I am going out to eat avec les enfants tomorrow - they are well up for it because they have been deprived for 6 long weeks - bless them. :thumbup1:

We used to go out once a week to eat so it's fill yer face time for them My daughter has her 'melt in the middle' chocolate desert all planned 

I'm not that fussed this week to be honest - could do without quite easily but it's doctors orders [or something akin to that ]. Sure I will manage to get me head round it when I smell it cooking! :beer:

Anyhoo ...

Here are some pics - these were a bit ad hoc and someone else took them. I was impatient, tired and hungry and she was a bit stressed with it all Might rope me usual photographer in & get some decent [lol] ones tomorrow if I can be bothered.


----------



## Jem

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## jimmy79

hi jem going great over here i see! well done to you. going to kick my journal off when i start my cycle. Keep it up babe:thumb:


----------



## Jem

jimmy79 said:


> hi jem going great over here i see! well done to you. going to kick my journal off when i start my cycle. Keep it up babe:thumb:


thanks Jimmy  - another journal ? a new one ? cool stuff - shall stroll over when it's up and running then :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmy79

Jem said:


> thanks Jimmy  - another journal ? a new one ? cool stuff - shall stroll over when it's up and running then :thumbup1:


nah same one jem just gonna start posting again when i start the cycle!


----------



## Kate1976

Looking good missy....looking goooooood :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Looking good missy....looking goooooood :bounce:


LOL shouldnt you be in bed katiecoo :whistling: ...I should 

Lot of work to do Kate but I will take that compliment thanks v much hun ! :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola

Pics are awesome Jem! :thumb:

Now, get to bed! :lol:

xXx


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Pics are awesome Jem! :thumb:
> 
> Now, get to bed! :lol:
> 
> xXx


Ah thanks very much LA - I'm going sssssh get me into trouble 

and why isnt there a sssssh smilie anyway :confused1:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> LOL shouldnt you be in bed katiecoo :whistling: ...I should
> 
> Lot of work to do Kate but I will take that compliment thanks v much hun ! :thumbup1:


Yeeees I should but went into town with mates tonight and have way too much diet coke in my system!!

So we out on the toon next Sat then? :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Yeeees I should but went into town with mates tonight and have way too much diet coke in my system!!
> 
> So we out on the toon next Sat then? :bounce:


We are out with the man in the hawaiian shirt :lol:

Yes ...mefinks high heels and legs out for some rug cutting :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> We are out with the man in the hawaiian shirt :lol:
> 
> Yes ...mefinks high heels and legs out for some rug cutting :thumb:


And who would that be .....Paul??

Get in........can't wait  Right better get some shut eye and prepare myself for cheat time tomorrow  Sleep well missy ....x


----------



## 3752

there will be no hawaiian shirt wearing next week no way am i fuelling the fire that is Tania.....lol


----------



## Kate1976

Pscarb said:


> there will be no hawaiian shirt wearing next week no way am i fuelling the fire that is Tania.....lol


You OWN a hawaiian shirt ????????:laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

yoo hoo

dont worry chicky, im still here...........just :lol: :lol: :lol: feel like cak though 

meds have kicked in now for sure, wondered why it said dont drive on the box...today I understand....  only I could do this to myself......

oh well, enjoy your mothers day.....im sure willow would have got you a present if she hadnt lost the money when she went to buy it 

xxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> yoo hoo
> 
> dont worry chicky, im still here...........just :lol: :lol: :lol: feel like cak though
> 
> meds have kicked in now for sure, wondered why it said dont drive on the box...today I understand....  only I could do this to myself......
> 
> oh well, enjoy your mothers day.....im sure willow would have got you a present if she hadnt lost the money when she went to buy it
> 
> xxx


and still covered in permanent marker ...attractive :thumb:

Dread to think what she has got me this year ...probably a pussy cat key ring AGAIN  :lol:

They're not coming home til about 6 & then we will go and eat ...tempted just to order in pizza hut & watch a dvd actually but will see what they say.

No claire - many men do that to themselves as well ....just women are usually more sensible.

How many women do you know that put Pukker Pies in the microwave in the foil and live to tell the tale :confused1:

...and still have a working microwave at the end of it ?

....and still dont realise the error of their ways until the man questions the fact that his pie is cooked but served in a foil tin :lol: :lol: :lol:

....just saying hypothetically speaking like  :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> there will be no hawaiian shirt wearing next week no way am i fuelling the fire that is Tania.....lol


..but the rest of us ladies need something to laugh at ...I mean look at ..as well :whistling: . I think you should - the sun is shining and it's more than appropriate 

When I do treadmill cardio after training - can I add a couple of sprints in ? I am talking about 'all out' 2-3 mins ? I did 3 this morning and it felt really good. I feel like a lump with all this low intensity stuff.

I will [of course] accept whatever you say without arguing 

*Dont bark at me*


----------



## Jem

Got to say, there are some brilliant, supportive and helpful people in this sport !

Since beginning this prep I have been given supplements, clothes for the show and now this morning I have been offered a 3 week course of sunbeds, as well as someone giving me my protan etc for the show :thumb:

Pete has been fab and Nicky has given up her own time to help me once a fortnight with my posing and girlie stuff - she is always texting to see how things are progressing.

On this board -some people have become very good friends in real life :wub:

I've not asked for any help outright, just plodded on but the friends I have made along the way are very much appreciated

Hackskii stylie : I love this sport :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> On this board -some people have become very good friends in real life :wub:
> 
> I've not asked for any help outright, just plodded on but the friends I have made along the way are very much appreciated


I don't like shouting about it and showing off - offering it around but.......

Well I've been told I'm bordering on being a proffessional minge waxer....keep it to yourself though:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> I don't like shouting about it and showing off - offering it around but.......
> 
> Well I've been told I'm bordering on being a proffessional minge waxer....keep it to yourself though:whistling:


 :scared: :blush: tar Uriel - I'll bear it in mind and erm mum's the word, not like many people read this or owt 

All done for the day woohoo

45 mins this morning and then ...

Unfortunately had to do legs today as I have a day away tomorrow with work and I didnt remember until I got to the gym so that was a bit of a bummer

Never mind, at least they are out of the way now.

stuck to 30s on the leg exts for all 12 sets and upped the leg press to 70kg which was surprisingly easy ....seems I have been doing myself down on it for the last few weeks.

Cardio after damn near killed me off :lol:

Looking forward to my meal out now :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

have fun...and for gods sake dont give the money for the dinner to willow to go and pay with... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

although if she pulls out a wadge of tenners and says

dont worry mum this is one me......

then you know :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> have fun...and for gods sake dont give the money for the dinner to willow to go and pay with... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> although if she pulls out a wadge of tenners and says
> 
> dont worry mum this is one me......
> 
> then you know :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMAO I'm back & it was yummy but I had to pay ....

I had veggie burger & fries - a junior meal, but after the pain I was in last week I just could not face more bloats :lol: also had a taste of daughter's brownie but it was just a tad too rich :confused1:

Not in pain as I was - but deffo bloated & veiny

Was fun -I forget how funny kids are sometimes ...they kept getting me to bug the waiters for balloons - had them under the table and then insisted on ordering dessert with helium enhanced voices  

Sure it was nothing new to the waiter but he was in bits anyway 

Oh and I got really really dizzy for some reason - head was spinning ....I only looked at the Cosmopolitans on the drinks menu -definitely didnt quaff anyway so not sure why that was. Got in the car to drive back and we went round the island 3 x before I sussed out the right way to go :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> Got to say, there are some brilliant, supportive and helpful people in this sport !
> 
> Since beginning this prep I have been given supplements, clothes for the show and now this morning I have been offered a 3 week course of sunbeds, as well as *someone giving me my protan etc for the show* :thumb:
> 
> Pete has been fab and Nicky has given up her own time to help me once a fortnight with my posing and girlie stuff - she is always texting to see how things are progressing.
> 
> On this board -some people have become very good friends in real life :wub:
> 
> I've not asked for any help outright, just plodded on but the friends I have made along the way are very much appreciated
> 
> Hackskii stylie : I love this sport :lol:


i can rub in the Pro tan for you:whistling:


----------



## 3752

Kate1976 said:


> You OWN a hawaiian shirt ????????:laugh:


No not at all this rumour is about a very hip and trendy colourful shirt i wore last year at the Universe......lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Pscarb said:


> No not at all this rumour is about a very hip and trendy colourful shirt i wore last year at the Universe......lol


Rumour?? I've been offered photos:lol: :lol:


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Got to say, there are some brilliant, supportive and helpful people in this sport !
> 
> Since beginning this prep I have been given supplements, clothes for the show and now this morning I have been offered a 3 week course of sunbeds, as well as someone giving me my protan etc for the show :thumb:
> 
> Pete has been fab and Nicky has given up her own time to help me once a fortnight with my posing and girlie stuff - she is always texting to see how things are progressing.
> 
> On this board -some people have become very good friends in real life :wub:
> 
> I've not asked for any help outright, just plodded on but the friends I have made along the way are very much appreciated
> 
> Hackskii stylie : I love this sport :lol:


Soul Glow in da House!!!!!!! :lol:

Love Nicky to death. Always going out her way to help folk and to show me up in the gym.

Keep going Jem. Pain and suffering will be worth it in the end :beer:


----------



## dax

Hi Jem

Back and legs coming on a treat in the last photos, what class are you doing in the show?

Get anything nice for mothers day? apart from burger and fries which at this stage must have been very nice lol

Well done :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> LMAO I'm back & it was yummy but I had to pay ....
> 
> I had veggie burger & fries - a junior meal, but after the pain I was in last week I just could not face more bloats :lol: also had a taste of daughter's brownie but it was just a tad too rich :confused1:
> 
> Not in pain as I was - but deffo bloated & veiny
> 
> Was fun -I forget how funny kids are sometimes ...they kept getting me to bug the waiters for balloons - had them under the table and then insisted on ordering dessert with helium enhanced voices
> 
> Sure it was nothing new to the waiter but he was in bits anyway
> 
> Oh and I got really really dizzy for some reason - head was spinning ....I only looked at the Cosmopolitans on the drinks menu -definitely didnt quaff anyway so not sure why that was. Got in the car to drive back and we *went round the island 3 x *before I sussed out the right way to go :whistling:


Its a fcking roundabout!!!!!!!!!!!! Flipping english ppl!!!  :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ps.... good work, keep it up etc etc.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Oh no it's definitely an island when you're in the midlands lol!


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Soul Glow in da House!!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> *LMAO I wasnt gonna say.... *  * KEEP IT I LIKE IT, please dont go with the blonde ...or the mohican ffs * :lol:
> 
> *Just let your soul glow - you know how it goes * :thumb:
> 
> Love Nicky to death. Always going out her way to help folk and to show me up in the gym.
> 
> *she is a diamond * :thumbup1:
> 
> Keep going Jem. Pain and suffering will be worth it in the end :beer:


Aye Pete, I'm sure it will....Bob is trying to convince me to do the show at the alex in sept now as well :confused1: ...one step at a time for gawds sake ..I dont even know which fed that is :confused1: :lol: I know you go to it though so you can fill me in hun 



dax said:


> Hi Jem
> 
> Back and legs coming on a treat in the last photos, what class are you doing in the show?
> 
> Get anything nice for mothers day? apart from burger and fries which at this stage must have been very nice lol
> 
> Well done :thumb:


Cheers Dax - toned figure - so like an entry level type class I suppose - smoother than trained [which doesnt actually make it easier surprisingly]. I dont have enough muscle to do anything else at this stage 

Thanks for the comments as well mate 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Its a fcking roundabout!!!!!!!!!!!! Flipping english ppl!!!  :lol:


Ooooh nooooo - so many times I have argued this point & yes you are right as it goes but brummies dont see it that way  I actually thought about it before I typed but island was quicker lol.

It was actually a mini roundabout type thing on an ind. est. so it confused me even more !

Glad to see you're alive :thumb:

I am too ...just !

Knackered though ...


----------



## Jem

Ok was really p!ssed off this morning as I got up early to do my cardio and with one thing and another getting the kids ready, trying to sort food for the office and ironing clothes I just realised I wasnt gonna have enough time to do morning cardio ....

Soooo ate breakfast and went to work feeling fat and disheartened.

Got a flat tyre

Discovered bulb in front headlight is gone

Couldnt find a parking space at work

By the time I was there - it was time to eat again but had to crack on with work so ended up having 2 shakes and pnut butter x 2 instead of 1 of my chicken meals & shake...had to just work though as bid deadline is imminent

All in all the entire day was a washout

To top it off I had to do double cardio to make up for missing this morning's session

Still all done for the day now ...

Work pfffft horrid stuff


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> there will be no hawaiian shirt wearing next week no way am i fuelling the fire that is Tania.....lol


 :whistling:



Kate1976 said:


> You OWN a hawaiian shirt ????????:laugh:


You have NO idea??????



Pscarb said:


> No not at all this rumour is about a very hip and trendy colourful shirt i wore last year at the Universe......lol


Hip and trendy.....in the 70's....perhaps.....but then again........

Jem are you coming to the seminar?


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> :whistling:
> 
> You have NO idea??????
> 
> Hip and trendy.....in the 70's....perhaps.....but then again........
> 
> Jem are you coming to the seminar?


LOL yes ! I owe you money dont I ? Will do it tomorrow ...I WILL ! is there still a place for me available :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> LOL yes ! I owe you money dont I ? Will do it tomorrow ...I WILL ! is there still a place for me available :whistling:


I just hadn't had any communications off you so wasn't sure. I've got 5 tickets left so will reserve one for you! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Don't send any spondoolies now tho....I'll put you on the 'pick up and pay on the day' list!


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Don't send any spondoolies now tho....I'll put you on the 'pick up and pay on the day' list!


Sorry Tan - I'm crap at things like that :confused1: okie dokie IOU. I did manage train tickets though oh and I have somewhere to sleep ...would have been quite amusing if I shlepped in there and had no place reserved 

I could have a leisurely brekkie and gone shopping whilst everyone was working hard with paul ..........erm you sure there's a place available :lol: :cool2: :lol:

Thanks for the reminder. Should be a fun weekend and I look forward to meeting BBing's answer to delia in the flesh :thumb: xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Sorry Tan - I'm crap at things like that :confused1: okie dokie IOU. I did manage train tickets though oh and I have somewhere to sleep ...would have been quite amusing if I shlepped in there and had no place reserved
> 
> I could have a leisurely brekkie and gone shopping whilst everyone was working hard with paul ..........erm you sure there's a place available :lol: :cool2: :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the reminder. Should be a fun weekend and I look forward to meeting BBing's answer to delia in the flesh :thumb: xx


Would have been a bugger if you had travelled all that way thoug for nothing...except a massive shopping trip at the Trafford Centre....hmmmm then again:whistling:

Delia????? hahahahahahaha!!!!! That is one of the nicer things I've been called recently:laugh:


----------



## defdaz

Beklet said:


> Oh no it's definitely an island when you're in the midlands lol!


Yup! :lol:

C'mon - what sounds more adult - traffic island or roundabout. :thumb:

Jem, after a day like that and you still managed to put a double cardio session in? That is commitment. Awesome. :beer:


----------



## Beklet

Lol my week's gone to sh1t too - have loads of work on, so went to doc, did work, went straight to gym, then skating, got home after midnight in the end :cursing:

Wednesday will be more of the same, I suspect.

My best mate wants me to tell her how to eat properly - like I'm a walking advert for diet advice....lol


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Would have been a bugger if you had travelled all that way thoug for nothing...except a massive shopping trip at the Trafford Centre....hmmmm then again:whistling:
> 
> Delia????? hahahahahahaha!!!!! That is one of the nicer things I've been called recently:laugh:


Yep exactly although I suspect the seminar will be kinder on the purse [then again :whistling: bikini lady is present :confused1: ] .....erm well I dunno what size clothes to wear at the minute - so on reflection, seminar sounds better :thumb:

Yes delia - shame I wont be sampling any cakes :cursing: 



defdaz said:


> Yup! :lol:
> 
> C'mon - what sounds more adult - traffic island or roundabout. :thumb:
> 
> Jem, after a day like that and you still managed to put a double cardio session in? That is commitment. Awesome. :beer:


LOL glad you think so - I was knackered ! Then..to get up this morning and start it all again :confused1:

I must be mad ....



Beklet said:


> Lol my week's gone to sh1t too - have loads of work on, so went to doc, did work, went straight to gym, then skating, got home after midnight in the end :cursing:
> 
> Wednesday will be more of the same, I suspect.
> 
> My best mate wants me to tell her how to eat properly - like I'm a walking advert for diet advice....lol


Mine is all over the place ....one catastrophe after another .....

Cheek of people asking for advice eh ...I cannot even suss it out myself without someone giving me my diet


----------



## ElfinTan

Can you just PM me your name hun so I can put it ont list x


----------



## 3752

ElfinTan said:


> Can you just PM me your name hun so I can put it ont list x


Loony Tunes


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Can you just PM me your name hun so I can put it ont list x





Pscarb said:


> Loony Tunes


  AKA Emma Henderson


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lmao, when i went to brum i was asking for directions and they were saying about islands. Fecking weirdos, its a roundabout!!! 

How's it going 'em jem'? work has backed off a small bit so finding myself online more hurrah


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Incredible Bulk said:


> lmao, *when i went to brum i was asking for directions and they were saying about islands*. Fecking weirdos, its a roundabout!!!
> 
> How's it going 'em jem'? work has backed off a small bit so finding myself online more hurrah


Islands and flipping "circles" wtf...??? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> lmao, when i went to brum i was asking for directions and they were saying about islands. Fecking weirdos, its a roundabout!!!
> 
> How's it going 'em jem'? work has backed off a small bit so finding myself online more hurrah





Zara-Leoni said:


> Islands and flipping "circles" wtf...??? :confused1:


LOL and I have adopted the lingo as well :laugh:

What circles ? woman, what circles ? now you are just complicating it even more :lol:

OK A  I'm working from home today [as you can clearly see, being as I am on here :whistling: ] ....stuck in the 'in the middle' phase I think and feeling all flabby and soft [think this is a normal phenomenon though, feckin hope so anyway] ...other than that all is cool :thumb: You built that barn yet eh?


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> whats new? i will have a read back but just get the gossip first!!:-0


that's cheating 

Nowt much russ - have lost 13lbs - eaten a cheat meal, sucked helium and talked in a funny voice in public, trained, slept, trained, slept yada yada yada

oooft even a bit of work in there as well - BORING

The man sat there and ate:

Monster Jam doughnuts [x 6]

Grab Bag of Walkers

Sandwich containing something noisy [not like live animals or owt but he was lip smacking a lot]

I had shakes and peanut butter [which he said looked like baby cack just to enhance my eating experience further]

That's aboot it

Looking forward to me weekend with the other prep girls :thumb:

Oh and I should really go shopping but I dont want to try any clothes on for some reason - scared :whistling:

What's happening in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yup, stables all built... took 2 weeks off and on. i'll put up some pics when i get chance

i remember feeling soft n flabby... its where the midsection was firm and flabby but as the flab went, the loose skin and less 'filler' made it feel worse than it was lol.

part of the process!


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> yup, stables all built... took 2 weeks off and on. i'll put up some pics when i get chance
> 
> i remember feeling soft n flabby... its where the midsection was firm and flabby but as the flab went, the loose skin and less 'filler' made it feel worse than it was lol.
> 
> part of the process!


Nice one ! some hard graft there A :thumb:

That is EXACTLY where I am at and it's horrible and makes me wanna cry [which Paul is fully aware of :lol: ] but it is such a mind bender :confused1:

I feckin hope it is part of the process and not here to stay forever and ever and ever and ever :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lifting 40 sheets of plywood 8ft x 4ft across 200 yards of muddy field by hand was not fun lol. Then there was the shiplap and the rest of it 

Needless to say i didnt train shoulders for a bit.

the loosness comes right in dont worry. 4 weeks out i tried on my trunks and my ass was escaping out of the sides and i nearly cried pmsl.

show day it was all where it should be, thats what counts


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> 13lbs is really good. did you do photos?
> 
> that list of food may just be my lunch!!!
> 
> weekend was good, didnt go to mad, so all good my end. er apart from weight. I trained 7am today, felt sharp and thought ill weigh in expecting to be getting around the low 90's kg.... 104.fvcking 2kg. nearly passed out!!


LMAO if you eat that for lunch - the little hand will only move higher up the scales russy :lol:

You're not leaning up though are you - or are you - ? what about those plans ? decided either way yet?

Maybe it's muscle :lol: :lol: [gotta love that line - I do] more probably choccie buttons though


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> lifting 40 sheets of plywood 8ft x 4ft across 200 yards of muddy field by hand was not fun lol. Then there was the shiplap and the rest of it
> 
> Needless to say i didnt train shoulders for a bit.
> 
> the loosness comes right in dont worry. 4 weeks out i tried on my trunks and my ass was escaping out of the sides and i nearly cried pmsl.
> 
> show day it was all where it should be, thats what counts


Sounds too much like hard work to me ...

PMSL re trunks - that's why I havent yet ordered - I dont have the faintest idea what sort of size to order :confused1: although I have seen the costume I want [feckin £200...& it's not even beach worthy :lol: :lol:]

Ok I am believing everyone and plodding on regardless :beer: ...I can see cake at the end of the tunnel :laugh:


----------



## Jem

I just made the nicest food !

I am becoming quite a little cook these days...

chicken fillet cubed

sweet potato [orange ones]

green beans

mushrooms

curry powder [medium]

garlic salt

onion seasoning

tspn wholegrain mustard

cook the chicken in a frying pan with small amount of water and the seasoning

add the peeled sweet potato

simmer with lid on until almost done

dry fry the mushrooms

add to the chicken and sweet pots, add the green beans

Pour entire mixture into oven dish and bake for 15 mins or so

Serve and stir in the wholegrain mustard

ITS BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> im probably in slightly better shape than my photos and i am looking to do the plan (but 84kg ffs). all chocolate stopped 2 weeks ago so :confused1:


HAHAHAA you kept that one quiet ...have you been suffering in silence :confused1:

No chocolate for 2 weeks ? seriously ? that's good !

LOL 104 - 84 = 20kgs ...what's that in stones? sounds like a lot anyway - best leave the doughnuts alone honey :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

what colour sweet potato have you been buying if it aint orange lol


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> what colour sweet potato have you been buying if it aint orange lol


LMAO - you get green ones as well - they are white inside & are not as sweet. To be fair you get them from the market and dont tend to see them in the supermarket.



1russ100 said:


> just over 3 stone!! seriously though, im hardly eating, in gym twice a day so the overtraining theory in my eyes is b*llocks.
> 
> ive lost track, 5 weeks to go?


Sure you know what you're doing :thumbup1:

I dont really buy it ...the body just adapts to what you throw at it though perhaps

Anyway stop shortening my time ffs :lol: 8 weeks russ, 8 ! and I need them all !


----------



## Jem

Thanks russ - tough sh!t if its not LOL it's all I have ...

As it goes - despite the mush that is my body at the moment - I am feeling positive and focused, had a couple of days of apothy where I was wondering why on earth I was getting on a stage in a bikini ...still not answered that one except to say - I feel I must !

I much prefer low carb days as well - I feel a bit bloated on the medium days - so glad I dont have high ones !

Trained back & rear delts today and had a really strong session which I will post up in a bit. I felt awful all day - really thought I was coming down with something, but the gym fixed me up a treat and I thoroughly enjoyed it.

It's the best session I have had in a long time. In fact I think I could manage another cardio session as well ...not that I will be testing this out like.

Dreaming about breakfast now so will be having an extremely early night tonight I think.


----------



## Jem

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Full of the joys of spring today - dont quite know why but best not complain eh

Getting things done as well:

Sorted the car

Rang tmobile and managed to save £30 per month on my contract :lol: - been putting off calling them for ages ...in about 10 secs flat I saved money!

I might even get the hall painting started at some point today - unless I enter a slump ... best post quickly and log off :thumbup1:

Morning cardio - most enjoyable as well

45 mins

20.2kms

567 kcals

Dont know what is giving me this new lease of life...but I like it :thumb:

Moving onto meal 2 low carb day

then training later as I am a day ahead - will have tomorrow for cardio only at home !


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> morning cardio most enoyable?? are you ill


I dunno  

Not complaining though russ - I just feel like energiser bunny today :bounce:


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> I just made the nicest food !
> 
> I am becoming quite a little cook these days...
> 
> chicken fillet cubed
> 
> sweet potato [orange ones]
> 
> green beans
> 
> mushrooms
> 
> curry powder [medium]
> 
> garlic salt
> 
> onion seasoning
> 
> tspn wholegrain mustard
> 
> cook the chicken in a frying pan with small amount of water and the seasoning
> 
> add the peeled sweet potato
> 
> simmer with lid on until almost done
> 
> dry fry the mushrooms
> 
> add to the chicken and sweet pots, add the green beans
> 
> Pour entire mixture into oven dish and bake for 15 mins or so
> 
> Serve and stir in the wholegrain mustard
> 
> ITS BEAUTIFUL !


Sounds awesome!!!


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> get painting then!!!


LOL I will as soon as people stop posting interesting things :lol:



RACK said:


> Sounds awesome!!!


It was hun ! try it

I'm having a chilli stir fry day today 

God I'm good

One day I will make someone a brilliant wife :cool2:

[this was a feckin joke :lol: 'M' and me dont go :whistling: ...ever]


----------



## RACK

I can't have it, I'm only allowed the chicken and green beans on that list 

PMSL at the "M" bit.


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> ive got a 5year old who can help. i guarentee he will paint anything in a mile radius!!


Yes the legacy of my 12 year old son's painting skill lives on - the hall carpet still has a gloss white paint circle pattern on it where he threw the entire tin.....hence me performing said functions whilst they are absent 



RACK said:


> I can't have it, I'm only allowed the chicken and green beans on that list
> 
> PMSL at the "M" bit.


But mushrooms you can have :confused1: sure you can ....check with paul! Just leave the sweet pots out [not as nice I warrant but still tasty]

You edited the last bit - but I spied it ....& yes...it must be catching lol


----------



## RACK

Nope, no mushrooms I'm sure of it.

Doh, wasn't quick enough with the edit haha. Forgot that other eyes can see this if they come on


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Nope, no mushrooms I'm sure of it.
> 
> Doh, wasn't quick enough with the edit haha. Forgot that other eyes can see this if they come on


Indeedily doodily :lol: it's scary how many people could read about my banal existence is they so choose :confused1:



1russ100 said:


> did you have to take him to have it CUT out of his hair though, car cleaned and binned half a wardrobe:confused1:


LMAO erm nope ...he's not 5 though ...but that is funny - how did it get both in the car and wardrobe russ  :lol:


----------



## Jem

I've been in the kitchen again 

[this is good for me you know...so I am pleased with myself]

Today's chicken meal of choice [avec dieting restrictions of course]

Beansprouts

Sugar snap peas

water chestnut

green beans

onions

mushrooms

dry stir fried with chicken, garlic puree [small amount], fresh garlic, onion granules & basil [fresh and dried]

seasoned with chilli and black pepper

:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I've been in the kitchen again
> 
> [this is good for me you know...so I am pleased with myself]
> 
> Today's chicken meal of choice [avec dieting restrictions of course]
> 
> Beansprouts
> 
> Sugar snap peas
> 
> water chestnut
> 
> green beans
> 
> onions
> 
> mushrooms
> 
> dry stir fried with chicken, garlic puree [small amount], fresh garlic, onion granules & basil [fresh and dried]
> 
> seasoned with chilli and black pepper
> 
> :thumbup1:


Beansprouts ar ethe bollocks - I'm actually sprouting my own as I#ve not been eating enough to justify buying a bag - nothing worse than the smell of 'off' sprouts :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

ooh jem I like slicing my sweet potato and putting it on george foreman its yummy, spice it with garlic and mixed spice :thumb: Lush Im allowed some this week, though my stomach is not liking it and cramping at the moment :whistling: lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I just made the nicest food !
> 
> I am becoming quite a little cook these days...
> 
> chicken fillet cubed
> 
> sweet potato [orange ones]
> 
> green beans
> 
> mushrooms
> 
> curry powder [medium]
> 
> *garlic salt *
> 
> onion seasoning
> 
> tspn wholegrain mustard
> 
> cook the chicken in a frying pan with small amount of water and the seasoning
> 
> add the peeled sweet potato
> 
> simmer with lid on until almost done
> 
> dry fry the mushrooms
> 
> add to the chicken and sweet pots, add the green beans
> 
> Pour entire mixture into oven dish and bake for 15 mins or so
> 
> Serve and stir in the wholegrain mustard
> 
> ITS BEAUTIFUL !


Garlic SALT? You allowed that?? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> it was all over the clothes. trampled it in the car!! at least he tried. his cooking on mothers day was a sight aswell. nearly warrented a new kitchen for two bits of toast!!


Aaah bless him.....not :lol: :lol: :lol:



Beklet said:


> Beansprouts ar ethe bollocks - I'm actually sprouting my own as I#ve not been eating enough to justify buying a bag - nothing worse than the smell of 'off' sprouts :lol:


Oooh that sounds clever ! I like them - a lot and water chestnuts are just wicked - all nice and crunchy :thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> ooh jem I like slicing my sweet potato and putting it on george foreman its yummy, spice it with garlic and mixed spice :thumb: Lush Im allowed some this week, though my stomach is not liking it and cramping at the moment :whistling: lol


Gonna try that as it goes T :bounce: sounds yummy - cheers for the tip :beer:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Garlic SALT? You allowed that?? :confused1:


LOL stirrer 

it's not salt is it really - its dried powdered garlic :thumbup1:

I haven't added salt to my food for about 3 years - I have the fear of cellulite :lol:


----------



## stephie34

Hi Emma

Havent been on for a while, so just catching up.

WOW lady, you should be sooooooo proud of yourself. Fab pix!!!

Are you still coming over this way on Saturday????

x x x


----------



## Jem

stephie34 said:


> Hi Emma
> 
> Havent been on for a while, so just catching up.
> 
> WOW lady, you should be sooooooo proud of yourself. Fab pix!!!
> 
> Are you still coming over this way on Saturday????
> 
> x x x


Hi hun hope you are well ! Yes will be there on Friday so will see you on saturday bright and early :thumb: x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> LOL stirrer
> 
> it's not salt is it really - its dried powdered garlic :thumbup1:
> 
> I haven't added salt to my food for about 3 years - I have the fear of cellulite :lol:


Garlic salt isn't same thing though have you read the ingredients? I have both in my cupboard.. garlic granules and garlic salt. The ingredients in garlic salt is no1: Salt no2: garlic lol....

Same as these blended spices... (that I have noticed some other people who are dieting saying they're using)... the cajun, jamacan jerk, barbeque, chicken seasoning etc etc... they all contain high salt levels :sad: Only ones I use during diet are the "no added salt" versions that schwartz make, or the individual spices etc themselves eg ginger, garlic granules, chilli powder, curry powder, paprika, cayenne pepper and such like :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh good thinking... been to look and contain no salt the mixed spice i use contains Cinnamon, coriander, ginger, dill seed, nutmeg, cloves

The garlic I add is just granuals phew


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Garlic salt isn't same thing though have you read the ingredients? I have both in my cupboard.. garlic granules and garlic salt. The ingredients in garlic salt is no1: Salt no2: garlic lol....
> 
> Same as these blended spices... (that I have noticed some other people who are dieting saying they're using)... the cajun, jamacan jerk, barbeque, chicken seasoning etc etc... they all contain high salt levels :sad: Only ones I use during diet are the "no added salt" versions that schwartz make, or the individual spices etc themselves eg ginger, garlic granules, chilli powder, curry powder, paprika, cayenne pepper and such like :thumbup1:


aye zar I know what you're saying :thumb: I have a thing about salt ....love it you see ...used to overdose on it daily ....consequently I check everyfink :lol:

Barbecue sauce is western way or something from lowcarbmegastore as is much of the other stuff I use ...a good site but can be very expensive too :whistling:

But no - would be awful to be skewing this diet on something silly like salt  so cheers for that hun :beer:

Panic over

Just dont mention the 'S' word :lol:

Look at the time aaaaaaaargh- I am currently trying to motivate myself to get me ass on the cross trainer as still not done fasted cardio and I am staaaaaaaarving ......OMG I cannot be @rsed ..barely awake !


----------



## Irish Beast

Garlic salt!

What next, Cocaine stock cubes?

Mmmmmm


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Garlic salt!
> 
> What next, Cocaine stock cubes?
> 
> Mmmmmm


I can see you formulating a cunning plan there IB :whistling:

Fail on the early morning cardio today....still not done it ..off to the gym after school run

For the record - I am now starvin' marvin


----------



## Irish Beast

My Doms are so bad today.

Done chest on Tuesday and Legs yesterday. As I had not trained for 2 months I really am hurting.

Supposed to be doing shoulders and tris with my mate today but I cant see that happening as I cant lift my arms past shoulder height!


----------



## Jem

Glad to hear you're back training !

Oh and erm what's this about you eating cous cous .....FGB is not impressed:whistling: we were discussing this last night & came to the conclusion that fruity tea & chris de burgh are on the horizon :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

Dont you start!

I havent eaten it in years but Eddie suggested it (so blame him) yesterday and I thought it could be a winner cos its quick and I found out that my beloved super noodles are not as super nutrition wise as the name might suggest!

Might just jump in a bath and sit there all day with 2 litres of milk listening to queen songs. Im supposed to be going into town to pick something up today but I dont think my hamstrings would make it to the station!


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> Glad to hear you're back training !
> 
> Oh and erm what's this about you eating cous cous .....FGB is not impressed:whistling: we were discussing this last night & came to the conclusion that fruity tea & chris de burgh are on the horizon :lol:


i'll be eating everything this week...somehow managed to drop 6lbs after my holiday...not happy:ban:


----------



## hilly

is sodium an issue this far out ZARA? surely as long as its sea salt etc its good for you and even the sodium in normal spices wont effect any weight loss just water retention which can be sorted closer to the time. I add sea salt then a spice such as piripiri chip sprinkle or other spices that have sodium in as well as lea in perrins to most meals?

Has paul said to go salt free Jem


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Dont you start!
> 
> I havent eaten it in years but Eddie suggested it (so blame him) yesterday and I thought it could be a winner cos its quick and I found out that my beloved super noodles are not as super nutrition wise as the name might suggest!
> 
> Might just jump in a bath and sit there all day with 2 litres of milk listening to queen songs. Im supposed to be going into town to pick something up today but I dont think my hamstrings would make it to the station!


....& you erm ...listened to Eddie  ...

Cleopatra stylie baths and Freddie Mercury - life of feckin riley [who is he anyway?]

Man up & get to town - dont forget to pick up some kettle chips from Home Bargains on the way :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

Just popping in to wish you luck for the weeks leading up to the comp:thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Beast

Im trying to limit my kettle chips intake but at 79p i cant afford not to buy them. My mates dad owns home bargain so perhaps I could get closer to the source and get them cheaper again! Maybe even free.

No crisps yesterday but I had 5 hob nobs, and half a family bag of skittles. Other than that my diet was pretty clean!


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> i'll be eating everything this week...somehow managed to drop 6lbs after my holiday...not happy:ban:


Skinny runt :laugh:...I cannot lose that fast at all :confused1: - erm what holiday ?



hilly said:


> is sodium an issue this far out ZARA? surely as long as its sea salt etc its good for you and even the sodium in normal spices wont effect any weight loss just water retention which can be sorted closer to the time. I add sea salt then a spice such as piripiri chip sprinkle or other spices that have sodium in as well as lea in perrins to most meals?
> 
> Has paul said to go salt free Jem


Missed this one !

No but we have discussed various spices etc so as I tend to avoid salt anyway and have done so for years...then it was never an issue really !

As I said, I dont like the cellulite it can bring ....so was eradicated a while back

Mind you - he did mention that we could have the Nandos peri peri shake thing so if that contains salt then clearly it is not a concern at this point ...



WRT said:


> Just popping in to wish you luck for the weeks leading up to the comp:thumbup1:


Thanks tom - will take all the luck I can get :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

had a cheeky wee week in spain.....goin away for another week on the 29th....been a good boy and been saving my pennies......BIG, GREEDY FAT BARSTEWARD food shop later!!!


----------



## RedKola

Just passing by for a nosey! :thumb:

Ya bunch of saltaphobics! :lol:

It wouldn't be the same without some abuse.... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RedKola said:


> Just passing by for a nosey! :thumb:
> 
> Ya bunch of saltaphobics! :lol:
> 
> It wouldn't be the same without some abuse.... :whistling: :lol:


still gassin aboot grub hen.....dinnae foret to buy sum FABS the day:thumb:


----------



## RedKola

I'm not buying Fabs, or Twisters or any other junk....!!! 

You're just trying to tempt me.... :cursing:

Evil man! :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RedKola said:


> I'm not buying Fabs, or Twisters or any other junk....!!!
> 
> You're just trying to tempt me.... :cursing:
> 
> Evil man! :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


a FAB ice lollies not a sin....not as much as cheescake ( mmmmmmm)


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Im trying to limit my kettle chips intake but at 79p i cant afford not to buy them. My mates dad owns home bargain so perhaps I could get closer to the source and get them cheaper again! Maybe even free.
> 
> No crisps yesterday but I had 5 hob nobs, and half a family bag of skittles. Other than that my diet was pretty clean!


HOB NOBS :confused1: bought the kids some orange chocolate ones ...dont normally like chocolate orange ...but they are taking their feckin time to eat them - the packet keeps calling out to me everytime I look in the cupboard ....feel like Alice in Wonderland with the grow bigger and shrink jars labelled 'EAT ME' [might have been drink me ...but still]

Hob Nobs = grow bigger

Broccoli = shrink

DONT EVER MENTION HOB NOBS IN HERE AGAIN :cursing: :lol: :lol:

OR

Crunchy Nut cornflakes with the peanut toffee clusters :drool:



Pelayo said:


> had a cheeky wee week in spain.....goin away for another week on the 29th....been a good boy and been saving my pennies......BIG, GREEDY FAT BARSTEWARD food shop later!!!


Nice ! what was the temp ? and whoooooo did you go with eh? spillage required oh cheeky one 



RedKola said:


> Just passing by for a nosey! :thumb:
> 
> Ya bunch of saltaphobics! :lol:
> 
> It wouldn't be the same without some abuse.... :whistling: :lol:


Aye claire is poorly hence abuse is sorely lacking this week

She has a gammy leg - so will be known as

"cowbagslutwhoregammyleggedbiatch" - fitting I think :lol:

...hope she is still alive ...poor girl ! - will check in a bit :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> still gassin aboot grub hen.....dinnae foret to buy sum FABS the day:thumb:





RedKola said:


> I'm not buying Fabs, or Twisters or any other junk....!!!
> 
> You're just trying to tempt me.... :cursing:
> 
> Evil man! :cursing:
> 
> :lol:





Pelayo said:


> a FAB ice lollies not a sin....not as much as cheescake ( mmmmmmm)


You are sailing close to the wind T :ban:

Fook off with foodie talk  :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

creme brulee


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> creme brulee


You [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have I mentioned that to you before :confused1: :confused1:

I deliberately omitted to mention my preponderance towards both creme brulee and tiramasu ffs because I was expecting a hit like this at some point ....OMFG I cannot believe you remembered that ....or was it a lucky guess?

Creme brulee is probably one of the most fattening desserts on the planet is it not ....at one point I even had one of those little blwo torch things that delia uses for the sole use of crisping the top :confused1:

I thought I was safe banging on aboot cheesecake all the time .......


----------



## hilly

banoffee pie for me awesome stuff or ben and jerrys caramel chew chew and pancakes with cinnamon sprinkled oin top yum


----------



## Kate1976

GIRLY TALK ALERT!!

Hey missy - hope you are good...all this talk of dessert in here has got my mouth watering!!

What are you planning on wearing sat eve?? I'm thinking shorts and high heels.....oh and a top.....and perhaps a jacket...lol!


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> You [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have I mentioned that to you before :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> I deliberately omitted to mention my preponderance towards both creme brulee and tiramasu ffs because I was expecting a hit like this at some point ....OMFG I cannot believe you remembered that ....or was it a lucky guess?
> 
> Creme brulee is probably one of the most fattening desserts on the planet is it not ....at one point I even had one of those little blwo torch things that delia uses for the sole use of crisping the top :confused1:
> 
> I thought I was safe banging on aboot cheesecake all the time .......


LOL...I remembered you told me once never to mention it again...probably in Bronze or Silver thread...so thought I better mention it

:thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> banoffee pie for me awesome stuff or ben and jerrys caramel chew chew and pancakes with cinnamon sprinkled oin top yum


I love banoffee as well ....

Not tried that B&J though - I like the one with the white choc polar bears in it - alaskan something

Keep yer pancakes though 

Managed to get through fasted cardio at last - after school run so a late starter ...but I got there in the end !

Only did treadmill - just couldnt face the cross trainer as I have another 45 mins to do later and needed to do abs as well

Legs are sore ...esp hams [very tight] so hanging leg raises were tough going today

Felt a lot leaner this morning so hopefully it will stay like this ...it changes day to day which is just an awful feeling - first thing I do every morning upon waking is feel my stomach to see how flat it is :whistling: .

Definitely lost some of the flabby sh!te round the knicker line/hip area - still plenty cushioning yet though 

Really considering cutting the pepsi max/coke zero out altogether actually ...I had a can of diet coke last night after tons and tons of water all day ...it bloated me right up.

Will order some more crystal light and stick to the water I think


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> GIRLY TALK ALERT!!
> 
> Hey missy - hope you are good...all this talk of dessert in here has got my mouth watering!!
> 
> What are you planning on wearing sat eve?? I'm thinking shorts and high heels.....oh and a top.....and perhaps a jacket...lol!


Oh - I have shorts and heels as well :confused1: LOL I told Tara that's what I was planning on wearing as well ...erm not sure now :laugh:

I am having a look today - dont want to go shopping though.



IanStu said:


> LOL...I remembered you told me once never to mention it again...probably in Bronze or Silver thread...so thought I better mention it
> 
> :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes I thought it might have been in there back in the day   cannot believe you remembered lol ....I thought my dirty secret was safe :lol: erm yep cheers Ian ! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

went with sum pals from london...was 26-29 degrees every day..i had spf30 on as u can imagine......got a good colour...never burnt:thumb:

goin back to spain to see an old friend on the 29th:whistling:

If u need sum cellulite bustin body preps...go on to l'occitane..look under ALMOND body care...product called "Delicious Tummy" and the concentrate body cream...really good...let me know if you want them....ur skin will look awesome on stage:thumb:...(pm me if your interested)


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Oh - I have shorts and heels as well :confused1: LOL I told Tara that's what I was planning on wearing as well ...erm not sure now :laugh:
> 
> I am having a look today - dont want to go shopping though.


No me neither and i don't want to pack loads of stuff that I'll just have to lug around!! We can both go for shorts....might bring some jeans as a back up lol


----------



## RACK

My god I've just seen that creme brulee!!! At this moment in time I'd gladly stab someone in the face just to smell that, as I wouldn't be allowed to eat it hahaha!!


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> went with sum pals from london...was 26-29 degrees every day..i had spf30 on as u can imagine......got a good colour...never burnt:thumb:
> 
> goin back to spain to see an old friend on the 29th:whistling:
> 
> If u need sum cellulite bustin body preps...go on to l'occitane..look under ALMOND body care...product called "Delicious Tummy" and the concentrate body cream...really good...let me know if you want them....ur skin will look awesome on stage:thumb:...(pm me if your interested)


Sounds wicked Thomas - I will be booking up as soon as I know what's happening re show dates etc - bit skint this year though so mexico and dubai look like going on the back burner ffs ....might be a spain or turkey jobbie

I reckon a week in spain before the show would be cool - all that fresh veg and water - skin looks brilliant after a couple of days hmmm :confused1: - hard to find a decent tourist friendly gym though ...

OMG I might do it ! even 4 days with the kids would be good ....I might have a look 



Kate1976 said:


> No me neither and i don't want to pack loads of stuff that I'll just have to lug around!! We can both go for shorts....might bring some jeans as a back up lol


I dont have jeans that fit and I refuse to try any on in the shops in case I cry :lol: ...hmm will have a think !



RACK said:


> My god I've just seen that creme brulee!!! At this moment in time I'd gladly stab someone in the face just to smell that, as I wouldn't be allowed to eat it hahaha!!


I KEEP scrolling back up ..........swear to god - I must have mentioned that to Ian about a year ago and he kept schtum until now :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> OR
> 
> Crunchy Nut cornflakes with the peanut toffee clusters :drool:


Are they the ones in that crappy advert where they're in a chocolate box or summat?

OK if it puts you off....bought some corn based clumping cat litter for Madame Kitty few weeks back. Every time she wees in it, the litter forms a ball (for easy cleaning lol) and it looks like one of those cluster things..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly said:


> is sodium an issue this far out ZARA? surely as long as its sea salt etc its good for you and even the sodium in normal spices wont effect any weight loss just water retention which can be sorted closer to the time. I add sea salt then a spice such as piripiri chip sprinkle or other spices that have sodium in as well as lea in perrins to most meals?
> 
> Has paul said to go salt free Jem


Nver said it was an issue, asked if she was allowed it then pointed out that garlic salt is salt & garlic


----------



## Tommy10

...Jem....thought i'd give u sum tips for ur on stage rroutine.....


----------



## clairey.h

Pelayo said:


> ...Jem....thought i'd give u sum tips for ur on stage rroutine.....


OOOHHHH LMFAO reps due :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

as for mrs cowbagslutwhoregotnotittieswhatsofookinever :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

take that for the gammy leg comment 

have just finished cleaning up the toilet paper incident!!!! apparently it was decoration :confused1: 

and just to add for anyone who dosnt know

emma was actually WRONG!!!!!!! and had to appolgise to the bloke behind the counter in the shop....infront of the manager...as he hadnt overcharged her like she accused him off....oh how embarrassing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

just incase she hasnt mentioned that...thought I would :whistling: I do believe I read somewhere back that since I have been ill insults have been sorely lacking!!!!!! consider this a bump back on track :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

thought I would leave out any words of encouragment.......as I know that you have had enough of that today...with all the support that you are getting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

hey at least you know I loves ya......and you know what to expect :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Are they the ones in that crappy advert where they're in a chocolate box or summat?
> 
> OK if it puts you off....bought some corn based clumping cat litter for Madame Kitty few weeks back. Every time she wees in it, the litter forms a ball (for easy cleaning lol) and it looks like one of those cluster things..... :lol: :lol:


'you can't have these they're broken' - is the advert :lol:

LMFAO hope it works Beks - I feckin love those things - gonna search out the corn kitty litter ....although - I might just end up chomping on that if it looks good :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Nver said it was an issue, asked if she was allowed it then pointed out that garlic salt is salt & garlic


LOL enough of the salt already :lol: :lol:

All I am picturing is home made chunky chips covered in sea salt & vinegar YUMMY ..... :whistling:



Pelayo said:


> ...Jem....thought i'd give u sum tips for ur on stage rroutine.....


FPMSL ....T you have outdone yourself with that one - wonder if I'd get away with the feathers though - sure wouldnt have to worry about the size of me ass then :beer: reps from me too!


----------



## clairey.h

LOL ur taking ur time in replying...stop trying to think of train jokes as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> OOOHHHH LMFAO reps due
> 
> as for mrs *cowbagslutwhoregotnotittieswhatsofookinever *
> 
> take that for the gammy leg comment
> 
> *LMFAO - it's true ffs - I'm carrying some serious prunes though* :lol: :lol:
> 
> have just finished cleaning up the toilet paper incident!!!! apparently it was decoration
> 
> *Well I thought it was funny and so did Emily*
> 
> and just to add for anyone who dosnt know
> 
> emma was actually WRONG!!!!!!! and had to appolgise to the bloke behind the counter in the shop....infront of the manager...as he hadnt overcharged her like she accused him off....oh how embarrassing
> 
> just incase she hasnt mentioned that...thought I would I do believe I read somewhere back that since I have been ill insults have been sorely lacking!!!!!! consider this a bump back on track


*Wrong MOI * :innocent: * NEVER * :tongue:

*Fook off dont you have train skid marks to clean or summit * :whistling: *:whistling:* :whistling:

*...and no...I had not mentioned it ffs * :cursing: *:laugh:...and I was right to question it otherwise the kids would have had no supper *  * *



clairey.h said:


> thought I would leave out any words of encouragment.......as I know that you have had enough of that today...with all the support that you are getting
> 
> *aye bit overwhelming isnt it - just how loving and supportive he is * :confused1:
> 
> *2 and a half ffs * :cursing: *:cursing: - that would look attractive .....NOOOOOOOT*
> 
> hey at least you know I loves ya......and you know what to expect :lol:


*as long as you're being feckin horrid - all is well in jem's world * :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LOL ur taking ur time in replying...stop trying to think of train jokes as well :lol: :lol:


LMAO train jokes...what train jokes ...why would I joke about trains :tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was deleting all your feckin smilies ffs - 47 in the post - had to delete 27 of the b*stards before I could submit my post


----------



## clairey.h

see I knew you would have to bring the choo choo into it......little angel, anyone else knows what cooking sh1t smells like  :lol: :lol: :lol:

made a mistake....rob asked if I had been on the phone to you the whole time....obviously I said yes...to which he replied but I thought you had had a bath :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you can imagine.......


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> see I knew you would have to bring the choo choo into it......little angel, anyone else knows what cooking sh1t smells like  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> made a mistake....rob asked if I had been on the phone to you the whole time....obviously I said yes...to which he replied but I thought you had had a bath :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you can imagine.......


OMFG - FPMSL his fantasies  :thumb:  ...hope you didnt tell him what I did whilst on the phone to you :confused1: :whistling:  :lol: :lol: :lol: bet you did as well you fookin farmer :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> OMFG - FPMSL his fantasies  :thumb:  ...hope you didnt tell him what I did whilst on the phone to you :confused1: :whistling:  :lol:bet you did as well you fookin farmer :lol:


LOL no I was saving it, not sure what for though :lol: :lol: :lol: tinkle tinkle :whistling:

farmer my @rse!!!! you cheeky mare...least im not a jumble sale of geordie (thats fading fast) and buuurmiiinnghaaaamm :lol: :lol:

and at least this farmer dosnt leave her kids at school....oh what a shameful week you have had  :lol: :lol: but you do maek me laugh....although dont think you find it quite so funny :innocent:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LOL no I was saving it, not sure what for though :lol: tinkle tinkle
> 
> farmer my @rse!!!! you cheeky mare...least im not a jumble sale of geordie (thats fading fast) and buuurmiiinnghaaaamm :lol:
> 
> and at least this farmer dosnt leave her kids at school....oh what a shameful week you have had  but you do maek me laugh....although dont think you find it quite so funny :innocent:


OOOOH you've done it now :whistling:

1. Tinkle tinkle :laugh:

2. Insulted my accent - implied that I sound like a fookin Brummie

&&&&&&&&&&

3. I DIDNT LEAVE HIM AT SCHOOL :lol: :lol: :lol:

he left himself there ....for an hour and a quarter ....feck knows why - maybe he isnt getting enough carbs :confused1:

17 missed calls from 2 schools  :lol: :lol:

and where is your mother Kai ........"probably in the gym - she always is" OMFG :cool2: :lol:

I should take him on contraceptive demos round the schools - that would put the skanky little birds off for life - the thought of producing a child such as mine  ....while I'm at it - we can do a tag team and you can bring tommy [and his sh!tty train] :lol: :lol: :lol:

Birth rates for 2010 would decrease rapidly


----------



## clairey.h

LMFAO.....oh my good god....what are we like!!!!! using our kids as reasons not to have kids

anyhows I see my sons sh1t train incident as him expressing his artistic vision  yeah whatever :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Pmsl at tinkle tinkle  you all set for the train trip pmsl x


----------



## clairey.h

Bettyboo said:


> Pmsl at tinkle tinkle  you all set for the train trip pmsl x


depends if it chugging through sh1t at the hands of a toddler or not


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LMFAO.....oh my good god....what are we like!!!!! using our kids as reasons not to have kids
> 
> anyhows I see my sons sh1t train incident as him expressing his artistic vision  yeah whatever :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well you know - it would work - I think we're onto a moneyspinner there :thumb:

Aye sure Freud would have a lot to say about it as well :whistling:

have to tell you though claire - I dont think the london school of arts & fashion are gonna be calling tommy anytime soon nor the Tate for that matter ....mind you ....he could be the next Damian Hurst :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Pmsl at tinkle tinkle  you all set for the train trip pmsl x





clairey.h said:


> depends if it chugging through sh1t at the hands of a toddler or not


Erm ...whaddya reckon T ? do you think that:

[a] my bags are packed and in the hall - tickets in purse & food all prepared in the fridge AKA Good to Go

* I havent done anything whatsoever re tomorrow - not cooked, shopped, thought about what I might wear ....AKA Totally Rushed & Harassed All Day Tomorrow *

*
*

*
* :cool2: *:cool2:* :cool2:

*
*

*
Count me oot of that train of turd terror purrlease * :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

gotta be option [a]...... bags are packed and ready to go!!!!! :lol: :lol:

anyhows got to go...laptop is flashing a redlight at me.....hope it all goes well for you, ring me if you get a chance over weekend......between cardio, weeing, eating and packing....

LMAO turd of terror and tommy has a new name!!!!! how fitting....

xxxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> gotta be option [a]...... bags are packed and ready to go!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> anyhows got to go...laptop is flashing a redlight at me.....hope it all goes well for you, ring me if you get a chance over weekend......between cardio, weeing, eating and packing....
> 
> LMAO turd of terror and tommy has a new name!!!!! how fitting....
> 
> xxxx


FPMSL claire !

Course I will call in between being tortured and being tortured some more !

I will prob be call you on Sat night - text you before that though :thumbup1:

Relieved to be out of a certain person's way for a couple of days - Monday should be interesting 

Night babes xxx


----------



## Bettyboo

Err Jem we only going for two nights and one day, are you taking your whole wardrobe. when you say bags how many are you taking lol 

Ill pack mine in a bit only gotta throw a few bits in, food is easy to do just taking tins of tuna, protein and multi vits, get the rest in Tesco 

Lol @the turd n toddler heheh


----------



## Kate1976

Whatho girlies...see you both tomorrow :bounce:

What time u getting to the hotel??


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Err Jem we only going for two nights and one day, are you taking your whole wardrobe. when you say bags how many are you taking lol
> 
> Ill pack mine in a bit only gotta throw a few bits in, food is easy to do just taking tins of tuna, protein and multi vits, get the rest in Tesco
> 
> Lol @the turd n toddler heheh


Erm rule of thumb re luggage = bodyweight :thumb:

So I am travelling a stone lighter than 6 weeks ago T :lol:

Let's see:

Straighteners

Make up

Clothes x 1 outfit for friday night/ another for training sat morning/ another for sat night/another for sunday = 4 changes of clothes

Gym bag

3 pairs of shoes - Posing heels [?] /Trainers /Heels sat night

Supps/Food/Scales

Tickets & cash

Just got to [a] find them and * pack them all now * :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

err dunno lol so organised... NOT! usually I am have everything ready but grr ill check in a bit and let yer know. train leaves at 15:56 I believe so err around half 6 ish prob.

Ill go do a recce on the travel arrangements naughty me being slack (slapped wrists) lol


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Whatho girlies...see you both tomorrow :bounce:
> 
> What time u getting to the hotel??


Have absolutely no idea where my tickets are :confused1: - have brain freeze [like when you eat ice cream too quickly ...only without the feckin ice cream]

Erm well I think we get in at 6 so should be there about 6:15 I reckon :thumbup1: ....shame you will still be at the gym training legs eh mwahahaha :lol: we'll meet you in the lobby where we will be relaxing and enjoying refreshments after our freshen ups


----------



## Bettyboo

Why you taking your scales with, have they not got scales at the gym??

Im taking training kit

x2 change of clothes

Towel

trainers

Heels - err not decided yet might just take uggs lol

err a bit of slap

shampoo etc thats it job done



Rolled up into tiny little hand luggage hard shell thing.

It dont crease if you roll it takes less space too 

DONT forget phone charger lol


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Have absolutely no idea where my tickets are :confused1: - have brain freeze [like when you eat ice cream too quickly ...only without the feckin ice cream]
> 
> Erm well I think we get in at 6 so should be there about 6:15 I reckon :thumbup1: ....shame you will still be at the gym training legs eh mwahahaha :lol: we'll meet you in the lobby where we will be relaxing and enjoying refreshments after our freshen ups


Yep am beginning to regret agreeing to train legs with Paul and Tam tomorrow avvo...hope I can walk afterwards??

Shame the refreshments won't be more than blummin water or diet coke eh...grrr!


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Why you taking your scales with, have they not got scales at the gym??
> 
> Im taking training kit
> 
> x2 change of clothes
> 
> Towel
> 
> trainers
> 
> Heels - err not decided yet might just take uggs lol
> 
> err a bit of slap
> 
> shampoo etc thats it job done
> 
> 
> 
> Rolled up into tiny little hand luggage hard shell thing.
> 
> It dont crease if you roll it takes less space too
> 
> DONT forget phone charger lol


Sh!t I am bound to now ....

Food scales tara 

LOL I am off to bed xx


----------



## Bettyboo

lol night hun see you tomorrow x


----------



## RACK

I'll prob bump into you lot tomorrow as I'm popping over to see Paul after the seminar


----------



## Tommy10

have a great time girlies xx


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I'll prob bump into you lot tomorrow as I'm popping over to see Paul after the seminar


Oh Saturday ? not friday ? you will definitely be bumping into me J - I'm making sure of it 

How long are you staying ?



Pelayo said:


> have a great time girlies xx


Cheers T x - we will :thumb:


----------



## RACK

On saturday hun, driving down to have a word with Paul after the seminar so will be at the gym about 5, I promise I'll see ya. Can't stay for long as have plans that night but will introduce myself


----------



## Bettyboo

Ooh random meetings haha


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> On saturday hun, driving down to have a word with Paul after the seminar so will be at the gym about 5, I promise I'll see ya. Can't stay for long as have plans that night but will introduce myself


LOL introduce yourself :lol:  :lol: - that's funny :tongue:

I am posting in both journals and confusing meself now :confused1:

Ok will text you later then chick :thumb:


----------



## RACK

We'll leave it for now as posting in both journals is confusing me haha.

I'll drop ya a text later and tomorrow when I'm there. I won't be hard to spot, I'll be the fat lad next to Paul, sporting a cheeky grin


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Ooh random meetings haha


J isnt random T :confused1:



RACK said:


> We'll leave it for now as posting in both journals is confusing me haha.
> 
> I'll drop ya a text later and tomorrow when I'm there. I won't be hard to spot, I'll be the fat lad next to Paul, sporting a cheeky grin


Yep ok hun - speak soon

I have shyte loads to sort out - and what am I doing ....erm yep ...posting on here :lol:

Woohoo morning cardio was fun today

Got up and could not face the cross trainer in the house - for some reason - it depresses the life out of me plodding away in the living room. Sooo I got my daughter ready quick time and went to the gym :thumbup1:

45 mins x trainer and I worked damn hard too

621 kcals

5 miles

HR - not a clue

Was sweating like a P.I.G though :thumbup1:

I was like supermom today - raced out of gym - collected son from home, dropped them off, ate brekkie, tidied house and hoovered ...all by 9.30!


----------



## Bettyboo

Soz i was just messing around hun x


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Soz i was just messing around hun x


LMAO - you can tell him that yourself tomorrow - just shout 'Oi Random' - he'll answer 

...havent you got a train to catch or summit :lol: xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> LMAO - you can tell him that yourself tomorrow - just shout 'Oi Random' - he'll answer
> 
> ...havent you got a train to catch or summit :lol: xx


yer train is at 11:50 done all me house work n everything  kids shipped off to wales with the dog @08:30 this morning :thumb:

Food all done for today, did that at 6 this morning... i was up at half 5 ffs lol

Oh i packed me camera too :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> yer train is at 11:50 done all me house work n everything  kids shipped off to wales with the dog @08:30 this morning :thumb:
> 
> Food all done for today, did that at 6 this morning... i was up at half 5 ffs lol
> 
> Oh i packed me camera too :tongue:


OMG I had better make a start - just got some work to do and a conference call and then I can begin with packing !

Was gonna try and get a hair appt but doesnt look like I will have time now :confused1:

See you soon x


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> hair appt?? what you all off on holiday?


Lol no training seminar russ ! but I do like to look my best you know ...I am a laydee after all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

See yer soon x


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> training seminar? hair appt? ffs! ha
> 
> tracksuit, trainers, enough cash to eat, job done! ha


We are going oot on the town as well you know russ - dont think tracksuit is cutting it :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

1russ100 said:


> training seminar? hair appt? ffs! ha
> 
> tracksuit, trainers, enough cash to eat, job done! ha


Oh and x 3 changes of clothes, heels, straighteners, err slap and lots more :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Its being held at the Olympic Gym in Manchester  Tans place


----------



## RACK

Morning sweetcheeks, was good to have a face to face yesterday  x


----------



## Beklet

Morning...how was your meal? Hope you had a good cheat! Was nice to meet you at last, even if I spent the afternoon comatose! Shame didn't get so say goodbye before I went - hopefully you are even more motivated than before - I am!! x


----------



## Linny

Nice to meet you yesterday Jem  x


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Morning sweetcheeks, was good to have a face to face yesterday  x


Ha ha :lol: yes I missed the chance to greet you with that being as I was severely carb lacking by 5pm :whistling:

Glad we got the chance to have a natter though - how the feck you managed to look taller than me I will never know [did you have lifts in your shoes or something  ]

Speak soon cheeky :tongue: xx



Beklet said:


> Morning...how was your meal? Hope you had a good cheat! Was nice to meet you at last, even if I spent the afternoon comatose! Shame didn't get so say goodbye before I went - hopefully you are even more motivated than before - I am!! x


Yo Bex - told you I was saving that hug for you - such a dot  Sure I could have fitted you in my luggage and taken you home no problems 

Well done on the bench ladio - that was sooooo funny - watching Emma James beast you as you were prone on the bench :thumb: DRIVE _ DRIVE _ DRIVE fpmsl ....Oooh what fun  67.5kg was it not ? STRONG BEX congratulations hun

Ooh and thanks for me little gift as well - sitting in my bag ....waiting for me to pounce :whistling:

xxx



Linny said:


> Nice to meet you yesterday Jem  x


And you Lin :beer: didnt get much of a chance to catch up with people - too many for me little head to cope with :bounce: Good to meet you in person and look forward to chatting soon x


----------



## Tommy10

any pics from the seminar??


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> any pics from the seminar??


Well there were tons of people running round with cameras and video recorders so I think Tan will be putting them up [much to everyone's dismay:laugh:] at some point :thumb:

I have some on my camera so will upload them & Kate has a grand new avi courtesy of our cheat meal at Fattocinis    ...but first I need to get me flab ass to the gym :lol: .....Rachel Grice's hams and glutes are haunting me everytime I look in mirror :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Ha ha :lol: yes I missed the chance to greet you with that being as I was severely carb lacking by 5pm :whistling:
> 
> Glad we got the chance to have a natter though - how the feck you managed to look taller than me I will never know [did you have lifts in your shoes or something  ]
> 
> Speak soon cheeky :tongue: xx
> 
> Yo Bex - told you I was saving that hug for you - such a dot  Sure I could have fitted you in my luggage and taken you home no problems
> 
> Well done on the bench ladio - that was sooooo funny - watching Emma James beast you as you were prone on the bench :thumb: DRIVE _ DRIVE _ DRIVE fpmsl ....Oooh what fun  67.5kg was it not ? STRONG BEX congratulations hun
> 
> Ooh and thanks for me little gift as well - sitting in my bag ....waiting for me to pounce :whistling:
> 
> xxx
> 
> And you Lin :beer: didnt get much of a chance to catch up with people - too many for me little head to cope with :bounce: Good to meet you in person and look forward to chatting soon x


Lol it was indeed - for 2 - was probably funnier when she pushed the bar down onto my ribcage and told me I WOULD lift it :lol: :lol:

How could I refuse?

Dot...hardly lol I'd be a middleweight if I did PL....



Jem said:


> Well there were tons of people running round with cameras and video recorders so I think Tan will be putting them up [much to everyone's dismay:laugh:] at some point :thumb:
> 
> I have some on my camera so will upload them & Kate has a grand new avi courtesy of our cheat meal at Fattocinis    ...but first I need to get me flab ass to the gym :lol: .....*Rachel Grice's hams and glutes are haunting me everytime I look in mirror * :whistling:


Ha ha and Malika's, and Kath's ...grrr lol


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lol it was indeed - for 2 - was probably funnier when she pushed the bar down onto my ribcage and told me I WOULD lift it :lol: :lol:
> 
> How could I refuse?
> 
> Dot...hardly lol I'd be a middleweight if I did PL....
> 
> Ha ha and Malika's, and Kath's ...grrr lol


I managed to avoid their's...but I have a strange feeling [ :whistling: ] that Malika's glute busting routine is going to become very familiar to me very very soon..... 

She is a woman isnt she eh? God - she was not taking no for an answer there at all ! See how you needed someone to push you though - it's your confidence !

Right - so that one is over ...

Managed to do my fasted morning cardio over the 2 days by going out walking in the charming citadel of Eccles 

Saturday morning I got p!ssing soaked in the rain but it was a nice change from being stuck in the gym or at home bashing it out on the x trainer.

I made sure that I only walked in straight lines so that I didnt get lost :lol:

This morning, Tara and I went out and discovered a lovely muddy golf course to walk through :thumbup1:

I had my oats on the first morning by getting all assertive with the staff and ended up in the hotel kitchen meself - microwave was rank - absolutely filthy, quite offputting - but I was starving !

*Saturday*

Trained shoulders with Paul, Kate and Tara

I was weak 

We went through various other body parts so was great to check form and variations

No PM cardio which was a bit gutting tbh

Night - went out for nice meal [cheat] and then went to deansgate and walked into a pub full of trannies

....Now bearing in mind that Kate and I are above average height for females [in heels = 6 foot plus] ...you could see the faces trying to work out if we were really sh!t hot trannies or actually real women :lol: :lol: :lol:

It actually got quite boring drinking diet coke though...so we were back at the hotel for about 1:45

*Sunday *

Am cardio

and home

Have been to the gym and done my pm cardio on the treadmill as well as abs

Now they hurt lots as do my legs and back from posing...oh and me shoulders too :beer:

Great to be home.


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Night - went out for nice meal [cheat] and then went to deansgate and walked into a pub full of trannies
> 
> ....Now bearing in mind that Kate and I are above average height for females [in heels = 6 foot plus] ...you could see the faces trying to work out if we were really sh!t hot trannies or actually real women :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now that was funny miss....the looks of confusion on many faces!!

So nice to meet you E......can't wait till the evening of 9th May when we can drink more than just blummin diet coke!

New outfits ....ohhhh I think so


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Now that was funny miss....the looks of confusion on many faces!!
> 
> So nice to meet you E......can't wait till the evening of 9th May when we can drink more than just blummin diet coke!
> 
> New outfits ....ohhhh I think so


FPMSL - I think we both clicked at exactly the same time as well ...there was a moment of realisation as we reached the bar and looked at each other  

Fab to meet you too Katiecoo :thumbup1:

LOL now we have a visit to Leeds to look forward to [again without alcohol] :lol:

Methinks we will be absolutely slaughtered on that night [post show] ...probably not the best plan in the world but let's roll with it

Food and drinks a-plenty :thumb:

New outfits ? - do you even need to ask the question :cool2:

mais oui bien sur madame :laugh:

Will speak to you soon ! [oi - done your cardio tonight or what?]

xxx


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Em, It was lovely to meet you and Kate at long last  xx


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya Em, It was lovely to meet you and Kate at long last  xx


Aye you too T ! Nice to be home isnt it ? such a relief to get back in the door and eat some home cooked food ! :thumb:

Sorry about falling asleep on the train - wasnt much company  the whole thing knocked me out tbh - so many people all talking :lol:

I have been thinking....and I am seriously considering joining another gym for the rest of the time to the comp. Having had a few days away...I wasnt really looking forward to having to interact with people there tbh.

There is a gym close by that I could go to and I dont know many people there so I could wear a hoodie, hide and get on with my training. I love my gym, but I hate the scrutiny and people trying to tell me what to do and what to eat and drink - I just want to get on with it and then go home and eat. I will sleep on it but if I feel the same way in the morning - I am going to pop along there and have a look around.


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> FPMSL - I think we both clicked at exactly the same time as well ...there was a moment of realisation as we reached the bar and looked at each other
> 
> Fab to meet you too Katiecoo :thumbup1:
> 
> LOL now we have a visit to Leeds to look forward to [again without alcohol] :lol:
> 
> Methinks we will be absolutely slaughtered on that night [post show] ...probably not the best plan in the world but let's roll with it
> 
> Food and drinks a-plenty :thumb:
> 
> New outfits ? - do you even need to ask the question :cool2:
> 
> mais oui bien sur madame :laugh:
> 
> Will speak to you soon ! [oi - done your cardio tonight or what?]
> 
> xxx


Yep reached the bar and went.......sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhite ...lol!

Day off for me...but have missed a couple of sessions over the weekend, so i may double up this week??

Have a good one ladio x


----------



## Kate1976

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya Em, It was lovely to meet you and Kate at long last  xx


Yeah you too T  Now look after yourself ya hear! x


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Aye you too T ! Nice to be home isnt it ? such a relief to get back in the door and eat some home cooked food ! :thumb:
> 
> Sorry about falling asleep on the train - wasnt much company  the whole thing knocked me out tbh - so many people all talking :lol:
> 
> *Hehe yeah I know what you mean, i slept most of the way on the train that I caught at Brum, and I think I was snorring cause the girl next to me moved * :whistling: * Yeah I agree it was nice to cook my food and have some sweet potato yummy, and i missed my kids *
> 
> I have been thinking....and I am seriously considering joining another gym for the rest of the time to the comp. Having had a few days away...I wasnt really looking forward to having to interact with people there tbh.
> 
> There is a gym close by that I could go to and I dont know many people there so I could wear a hoodie, hide and get on with my training. I love my gym, but I hate the scrutiny and people trying to tell me what to do and what to eat and drink - I just want to get on with it and then go home and eat. I will sleep on it but if I feel the same way in the morning - I am going to pop along there and have a look around.


*Sounds like a good idea, I am not going back to my old gym. But im at a loss as to where to go to be honest * :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Night out in Leeds whats this then?

My gym comes into its own jst now.... I may moan rest of year but I love it when dieting.

Was in there tonight in my pants, stripper shoes and little crop top getting progress pics and local lad who's a boxer and fighting at weekend came bursting in dripping in sweat wearing black bin bags and 20 layers of clothes, said hi and started doing bag work and sweating all over the floor.

I love the fact that neither of us thought there was anything remotely strange in the situation


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Night out in Leeds whats this then?
> 
> My gym comes into its own jst now.... I may moan rest of year but I love it when dieting.
> 
> Was in there tonight in my pants, stripper shoes and little crop top getting progress pics and local lad who's a boxer and fighting at weekend came bursting in dripping in sweat wearing black bin bags and 20 layers of clothes, said hi and started doing bag work and sweating all over the floor.
> 
> I love the fact that neither of us thought there was anything remotely strange in the situation


I need to be there ! I am in need of peace and quiet right now - normal service will be resumed I am sure...but now - I vant to be alone  Actually - going into the office is nice, and normal ...I never thought I would say that !

Oooh I didnt even click :laugh:

Next fortnight I think - Bikini fitting day - may well turn into a stopover :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I need to be there ! I am in need of peace and quiet right now - normal service will be resumed I am sure...but now - I vant to be alone  Actually - going into the office is nice, and normal ...I never thought I would say that !
> 
> Oooh I didnt even click :laugh:
> 
> Next fortnight I think - Bikini fitting day - may well turn into a stopover :thumb:


Girls in Leeds is she....? I may need to investigate lol :tongue:


----------



## RACK

FPSML the first things you sid were "I thought you would be shorter and fatter!" haha

I had my cuban heeled CAT boots on, and didn't breathe out while there


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> FPSML the first things you sid were "I thought you would be shorter and fatter!" haha
> 
> I had my cuban heeled CAT boots on, and didn't breathe out while there


 :whistling: I speak as I find :lol: at least I didnt have cause to say I thought you would be taller and leaner :whistling:


----------



## RACK

You make a valid point. How was the meal?


----------



## Irish Beast

Toon!


----------



## Beklet

RACK said:


> FPSML the first things you sid were "I thought you would be shorter and fatter!" haha
> 
> I had my cuban heeled CAT boots on, and didn't breathe out while there


You should have come and found me - I make everyone feel tall!!! :laugh:


----------



## RACK

I'm pretty sure I saw you bek, but not sure if I said hi, sorry  I saw everyone talking so I just stood smiling at everyone waiting for Paul.


----------



## Beklet

RACK said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw you bek, but not sure if I said hi, sorry  I saw everyone talking so I just stood smiling at everyone waiting for Paul.


I'm the short fat one, who's hand still has a numb spot from Sat - I can actually move my arms today though! :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol I think i saw you Rack, but err im a bit shy hehe


----------



## Jem

Well it's a good job I'm not shy isnt it !


----------



## Irish Beast

Jem said:


> Well it's a good job I'm not shy isnt it !


Certainly is!! I love the bite marks on my buttock


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> just had a read through. seem like a busy weekend?


Yep was very busy and a lot for me poor head to take in - I felt absolutely stoned by the end of it ...I was sooo not prepared on the food front neither so ended up eating 2 tins of tuna during the seminar - dont think lack of carbs helped !

I'm still knackered now - and have loads of work to catch up on - people breathing down my neck

Loving Paul's technique for overcoming the fact that he had the tall class i.e. me, Kate and Tara ....

He made us sit down for all exercises

He said it was for control etc ...all that malarkey ...but I know it was just so he could tower over us :lol: :lol: :lol:



Irish Beast said:


> Certainly is!! I love the bite marks on my buttock


LOL when did I manage to fit that it then :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Hello gorgeous - how was your weekend? Apparently the seminar was really good - gutted I missed it tbh esp as I started my off season on Saturday - properly. Not letting hospital visits get in the way now just gonna go for it 

I'm going to be coming to watch your qualifier as my friend Michelle is competing so I will at long last get to meet you yippee i hear you scream! 

How ya feeling? x


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Hello gorgeous - how was your weekend? Apparently the seminar was really good - gutted I missed it tbh esp as I started my off season on Saturday - properly. Not letting hospital visits get in the way now just gonna go for it
> 
> I'm going to be coming to watch your qualifier as my friend Michelle is competing so I will at long last get to meet you yippee i hear you scream!
> 
> How ya feeling? x


Hi Hun ! LOL Michelle is your pal - Nicky knows her as well and she mentioned that she was competing in my class 

I am feeling very worried actually - worried that the changes are not going to happen on time and if I dont feel confident then I wont be getting up there which is what is killing me at the moment tbh ...the thought that I might not meet my own expectations hurts.

Everyone told me big changes would happen and I am just not seeing them

What the seminar served to point out to me was that too many people rush into these comps ...I dont want to be one of those people who gets up on stage and doesnt belong there

7 weeks is not long to achieve what I need to ....and I am not being all miserable or setting myself up to fail - I am being realistic I think


----------



## vsideboy

just keep your chin up hun, if its meant to work then it will work, you gotta have faith!


----------



## RACK

The main thing you say above hun is that "You're" not seeing the changes. You see yourself every day so don't realise it. Have a few days off from looking in the mirror then take a look.

I was bricking it walking in to meet Paul the other day and thinking he's going to tell me there's no chance I'll be ready. That was one thing he didn't say, so I'm ok now.

End of the day, you're being real. You're not expecting to get up there and walk of champ. You're wanting to get up there and prove you can. In 7 weeks you'll be fine and you can stand up there with your head held high knowing you've done it!


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey lady - yeah Michelle is my pal, her little girl is same age as Brandon and we've text each other every single day since we met at my qualifier last year haha we are one anothers stalkers 

For me I saw the most changes in the last 3 weeks but the thing with competitions is that you will never get on stage and think that you are perfect and have no more muscle to build or fat to lose - there is always something to work on. Getting on stage is an achievement for all those weeks of gyming and dieting - the stage time is your reward - plus until you have dieted down properly you wont really know how you are going to look and therefore wont know what real areas you need to work on.

You will belong on stage - it is not reserved only for people who make the top 6. If I had not competed last year then I probably wouldn't be thinking about competing this year or next, I didnt even really take the gym that seriously until I competed. Now seeing pics of me on stage I get a burning desire to do better - I want bigger shoulders, lats, biceps - you name it I want it but I wouldnt have known any of that without competing.

What are your goals? You say 7 weeks is not a long time to achieve what you need to?

being realistic is def a good thing hun but dont confuse realism with the mind games that dieting can throw up - you were in a room full of ladies who have been training and/or competing for a while now - you are just starting out plus you dont know if you will even like competing until you try it. I say give it another 2 weeks, note the changes and then bring up ANY grievances with Paul - he wont let you go on stage if he doesnt think you are ready to..

Plus you cant fail when you are up there - its corny to say but anyone who steps on stage is a winner - as I've said before the average Joe cant do it as it is a long process to get in comp condition not a 4 weeks diet

You've got it in you babe - stay strong plus water manipulation and tan really really make all the difference... xxxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Sometimes the biggest changes are right near the end.... 

You dont have to worry..... sure if you are behind paul wont be slow in letting you know chick


----------



## Jem

I am rushing and dont really have the headspace to respond properly to this but wanted to post something for the minute ...

Carly thanks so much for taking the time to type out that mahoosive post !

Zar - I'm just worried those changes arent going to happen for me and trying to make sure it does happen ! I just dont want to get to 5 weeks out and still feel the way I do right now otherwise I really will be in trouble lol!

A lot of it is panic - in that respect I sort of wish I had not gone to the seminar ! It was a brilliant day and inspirational for achieving more in a years time but for right now......it made me worry LMAO

Now I feel like everyone is trying to downsize my expectations !

Why should I not want to win ? What is the point of getting on a stage for a regional qualifier and not qualifying ...there are a lot of people coming to see me ....do I really want to walk off in last place ?

THAT is not good enough for me I'm afraid ! It's not who I am - I dont really settle for OK ....and this is my problem !

I think Carly that you make a very valid point re comp prepping - in that, if you have never done it then you never really know what you need to do - to do well in future comps and I totally agree with that.

I am going to compete in 7 weeks time - and I am going to see it through - but I do feel like I am having to accept compromise here and that is what I am not happy about.

None of this is related to Paul & his prep however!

I am not having digs at Paul so I hope this is clear ....when you say bring up grievances with Paul - that's not the issue at all ....

What I am talking about is my own body and my own feelings & expectations


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> glad to see you put that. at the end of the day its a competition, you have to have a winning mentality, either do it to win or dont bother. did you get my message?


Replied hun :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

hey I want you to win.... you better win god damn you woman!

I aren't struggling through reading 5 pages of new threads each day I come on for you to fail madam!

Once you get in the last 1 or 2 weeks then you're binning all the water from your body, that will make a huge difference to how you look. *

You gotta trust the guys and gals who've been there and done that. I promise they will all have had the same reservations about themselves that you're having, yet once its all over you'll look back and laugh wondering why you were so crazy about it all.

(* This is only info that I have read in the past, as I haven't competed myself)

p.s. I mean crazy in a nice way, not a psycho way :thumb:

D


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Why should I not want to win ? What is the point of getting on a stage for a regional qualifier and not qualifying ...there are a lot of people coming to see me ....do I really want to walk off in last place ?


who said you should not want to win?

who said your not going to qualify?

who is talking about last place?

competing is about being the best you can be on that stage on that day you or i have no influence on other competitors, everyone who competes should have the mentality to win if we did not have this mentality then why would we put ourselves through all the crap......



Jem said:


> THAT is not good enough for me I'm afraid ! It's not who I am - I dont really settle for OK ....and this is my problem !


this is not a problem it is good and what i would expect.....but as i have said you will look the best you have ever done on that stage the issue is i feel you are comparing yourself to others that have competed before like the girls from Saturday yet this is your very first show??



Jem said:


> I am going to compete in 7 weeks time - and I am going to see it through - but I do feel like I am having to accept compromise here and that is what I am not happy about.


this is what i am failing to understand, how are you compromising?? you expect to be the best you can be and you will be where is the compromise??

i have competed for 20yrs and i would think i could say i was a decent class 4 competitor yet i am not expecting to Win the Britain i expect to be the best i can be on that given day at that given time IF that is good enough in the judges eyes to beat all the others on stage with me then great if not and i knew i could not of done anything else then i will be happy.....


----------



## vsideboy

Pscarb said:


> i have competed for 20yrs and i would think i could say i was a decent class 4 competitor yet i am not expecting to Win the Britain i expect to be the best i can be on that given day at that given time IF that is good enough in the judges eyes to beat all the others on stage with me then great if not and i knew i could not of done anything else then i will be happy.....


nicely said mister


----------



## Jem

Ok my head hurts now and I dont know what I think but will try and respond 



Pscarb said:


> who said you should not want to win?
> 
> who said your not going to qualify?
> 
> who is talking about last place?
> 
> competing is about being the best you can be on that stage on that day you or i have no influence on other competitors, everyone who competes should have the mentality to win if we did not have this mentality then why would we put ourselves through all the crap......
> 
> * "it is not reserved only for people who make the top 6"*
> 
> *Re: not qualifying ^^ I was responding to carly there. I would be ashamed if I didnt place in the top 6 - it would mean I wasnt ready to be there IMO & would prove the point that a lot of people around me are trying to make i.e. that I will fail. *
> 
> *Truthfully I REALLY dont expect to win - I know there are bound to be other more deserving people there, but to be in the sort of shape where I feel confident up there & that I deserve to be there is very important to me *
> 
> *I cringe at the attitude that says you just go there for practise - a trial run for next year & I am getting a lot of that. *
> 
> this is not a problem it is good and what i would expect.....but as i have said you will look the best you have ever done on that stage the issue is i feel you are comparing yourself to others that have competed before like the girls from Saturday yet this is your very first show??
> 
> *Perhaps but only because everyone else is looking at these types of girls and expecting the same thing - that's just a head fook though and something I need to address myself. *
> 
> this is what i am failing to understand, how are you compromising?? you expect to be the best you can be and you will be where is the compromise??
> 
> *Accepting that I will not be confident and happy on that stage but doing it anyway ....again probably just my own demons to fight & the fear of the stomach not coming in the way I want it to *
> 
> *oh and me ass in a thong - scary prospect at this point * :confused1:
> 
> i have competed for 20yrs and i would think i could say i was a decent class 4 competitor yet i am not expecting to Win the Britain i expect to be the best i can be on that given day at that given time IF that is good enough in the judges eyes to beat all the others on stage with me then great if not and i knew i could not of done anything else then i will be happy.....


As I said so long as I have a confident attitude then I wont care about winning but placing I dont think is such an over reaching objective ...even if it is my first show.

Yes I have had a bad day and my posts show this somewhat [ :whistling: ]

It is to do with someone telling me that the weight isnt shifting fast enough.

When you spend so much time analysing yourself and someone confirms your worst fears - it's a lot easier to believe & does play with your emotions.

I am also being told I am not putting enough effort in and that my form is sloppy. All in all - I have been picked apart and feel like crap.

Objectively, I can see as an outsider that it is just that - a mind fook and a negative influence that I need to get rid of so that I can just concentrate on what Paul says. These were my reasons for seriously considering changing gyms.

As it is - things came to a conclusion tonight and I think I will be changing the times I train where possible in the first instance.

I have something to prove and dont want to look like a failure - that's all.

This is highly personal stuff that I am discussing here - it's cathartic for me to express it ....hence why I keep a journal - BUT it is just my feelings today ....tomorrow morning I might be top of the world again :lol:


----------



## Jem

thanks for your support Dan !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem.....

Get yourself the fcuk away from the people who are saying these things... you do not need to be around people with this attitude on a daily basis.

The first year I competed my best mate told me it was ok to give up a few weeks out, that if it was too hard there was no shame in pulling out and that everyone would understand because I started late and with a LOT to lose plus hadn't trained for few months.

My response was "fcuk you... I'll PROVE to you all that I can do it"

I expect you to respond the same way :tongue:

However if they are putting you on a downer get the hell away from them and go away and be by yourself. I suspect in your present frame of mind you will be happier anyway. Go to any gym it doesnt matter.... but do it now and stop procrastinating about it. NOW. Not next week. Life is too short to waste being miserable or stressed.

Then when you have done your shows and achieved your goal, go back and rub their faces in it


----------



## Bettyboo

Zara-Leoni said:


> Jem.....
> 
> Get yourself the fcuk away from the people who are saying these things... you do not need to be around people with this attitude on a daily basis.
> 
> The first year I competed my best mate told me it was ok to give up a few weeks out, that if it was too hard there was no shame in pulling out and that everyone would understand because I started late and with a LOT to lose plus hadn't trained for few months.
> 
> My response was "fcuk you... I'll PROVE to you all that I can do it"
> 
> I expect you to respond the same way :tongue:
> 
> However if they are putting you on a downer get the hell away from them and go away and be by yourself. I suspect in your present frame of mind you will be happier anyway. Go to any gym it doesnt matter.... but do it now and stop procrastinating about it. NOW. Not next week. Life is too short to waste being miserable or stressed.
> 
> Then when you have done your shows and achieved your goal, go back and rub their faces in it


Err what Zara said, just put better than i can ever put it


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Jem.....
> 
> Get yourself the fcuk away from the people who are saying these things... you do not need to be around people with this attitude on a daily basis.
> 
> The first year I competed my best mate told me it was ok to give up a few weeks out, that if it was too hard there was no shame in pulling out and that everyone would understand because I started late and with a LOT to lose plus hadn't trained for few months.
> 
> My response was "fcuk you... I'll PROVE to you all that I can do it"
> 
> I expect you to respond the same way :tongue:
> 
> However if they are putting you on a downer get the hell away from them and go away and be by yourself. I suspect in your present frame of mind you will be happier anyway. Go to any gym it doesnt matter.... but do it now and stop procrastinating about it. NOW. Not next week. Life is too short to waste being miserable or stressed.
> 
> Then when you have done your shows and achieved your goal, go back and rub their faces in it


...basic common sense when you put it like that actually zar. I was just trying to carry on because the gym is so good - thinking that perhaps I could fook things up by not having the equipment i need. When you weigh things up though - that would seem to be the lesser of two evils


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Err what Zara said, just put better than i can ever put it


 :thumb: cheers Tara :thumb:

Done with moaning and complaining for tonight you will be pleased to hear !

Normal service resumed tomorrow I hope


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> ...basic common sense when you put it like that actually zar. I was just trying to carry on because the gym is so good - thinking that perhaps I could fook things up by not having the equipment i need. When you weigh things up though - that would seem to be the lesser of two evils


All you need is heavy things to lift 

I pretty much do ALL my training purely with barbells and dumbells. Occasionally will use (one) machine or cables as an extra exercise but if I didn't have them I wouldn't miss them


----------



## Bettyboo

its good to have a moan now and again  x


----------



## chrisj22

Yeah Jem, if things are THAT bad at your gym (regardless if the gym itself is second to none) you don't want to be around them hun.

It's actually the last thing you want at this stage. Sometimes it's just so easy to say you'll plod on and ignore these people, but if they are coming up to you and getting into conversation and you are not the type of person (and I can tell you're not from your posts) to say ''Err, excuse me, but fcuk off, yeah?'', they'll keep coming back every session.

It's either train at different times to them or move gym, IMO.

You know the root cause of the problem, it's fixing it now :thumbup1:

Anyway, you're doing great so fcuk em' 

Just my fourty-ninth pence worth :lol:


----------



## kitt81

hey chick!! been reading thru all the gals comp journos. i competed in and won the nabba n.i show last weekend. thought id post something as i can totally relate to how ur feeling just now!!

i felt exactly the same as you from around 4 weeks out from my show. a friend of mine who is a strength coach had to listen to me moan and whinge about how i thought i was still fat and never gona be ready in time blah blah!!

i really thought for a while i would not be ready for the stage. everyone gets the same way on a diet wether its ur first or 21st!! believe everyone when they tell you that you will be ready.

am also with z on those [email protected] at ur gym-dont listen to a word they say!! keep ur head down and listen to paul. you WILL be ready!! as has been said, dont worry about wot everyone else will look like, u have no control over that,just focus on yourself and wot YOU need to do!!

xxx


----------



## 3752

Zara-Leoni said:


> Jem.....
> 
> Get yourself the fcuk away from the people who are saying these things... you do not need to be around people with this attitude on a daily basis.


could not put it better myself:thumb:



Jem said:


> *Re: not qualifying ^^ I was responding to carly there. I would be ashamed if I didnt place in the top 6 - it would mean I wasnt ready to be there IMO & would prove the point that a lot of people around me are trying to make i.e. that I will fail. *
> 
> *
> *


who is talking top 6? at a qualifier those who are of British Standard qualify for the finals it took me 14yrs to earn my ticket to the finals and at no point was i ashamed i just knew i had to work harder.....



Jem said:


> *Truthfully I REALLY dont expect to win - I know there are bound to be other more deserving people there, but to be in the sort of shape where I feel confident up there & that I deserve to be there is very important to me *


it is not about deserving to win it is about being in the best shape you can be on the day.....as long as you put the graft in you deserve to be there no IF's or BUT's.....i am not gifting you a stage place you are working hard for it end of story...



Jem said:


> *I cringe at the attitude that says you just go there for practise - a trial run for next year & I am getting a lot of that*


Practice? Practice sorry you lost me as i never ever prep any one to practice.....you prep to compete to be competitive on that stage i will let you know if i feel you will look out of place as for those saying this negative stuff to you tell them to come on here and show us how great they are and that includes that poison dwarf.....give me a call if you need a chat....


----------



## Tommy10

JEM,...were all our own worst critics.....we see our own faults.......

when i won my first award everyone said i was a dead cert but i couldnt see it, when they called my name i was in shock even though i was the clear winner......same thing with all my awards ( all 9 of them)...my biggest doubter was ME.....i just couldnt see what other people saw...me inspirational? me the best?......

I have a saying " wherever you are - be there"...live in the moment, absorb it, get consumed by it.....don't let anyone take this moment away from you.....im rooting for you, we all are...and u know what?....ur gonna get on that stage and burst with pride...you did it, you earned it...so live it....x


----------



## vsideboy

we are all rooting for you kiddo.

If these goyts are having a go at you in the gym, or in the street then chuck some headphones on and just ignore them when they come to chat (I mean point blank totally act like they don't exist).

If its someone closer to home then ask them why they are negging you so much, they should be supporting you instead.

We all get in a bad headspace at some point and I agree dieting just makes it worse, think its your minds way of heading for the cheer me up chocolate, but fight it, breathe and keep in your mind where you're aiming for.

We can keep giving you advice and motivation til the cows come home, but at the end of the day you're gonna have to sort your own head out.

Keep at it though. :thumb:

D


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> ...basic common sense when you put it like that actually zar. I was just trying to carry on because *the gym is so good *- thinking that perhaps I could fook things up by not having the equipment i need. When you weigh things up though - that would seem to be the lesser of two evils


I got ready for my qualifier by training in a falling down double garage with holes in the roof and rusty dumbells - if you need any confirmation on this ask Briar she's seen the hell hole that I trained in and I still managed to be in the shape of my life - now I am training at a better gym so expect to make more gains but I dont think you would train in a ****ty double garage so any gym near you is going to suffice. DEFINITELY get away from these people who are screwing with your head!! As Zar said do it now...

As Paul said it is about being the best that YOU can be - it is your first ever show hun and you WILL look amazing and if you qualify then fooking happy days!! If you dont - so what?? Look at your pics make the improvements and do another.

Paul would not let you get on stage if he didnt think you were ready babe - you are your own worst enemy. 1 week out from comp I still thought I was fat round the tummy and now I look at the pics and think fook me my tummy is so flat its never been like that (and isnt anymore :lol: )

Be the best you can be - that is all you need to do. PERIOD.

and when you want to moan we are all here :thumbup1: xxx


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> I am not having digs at Paul so I hope this is clear ....when you say bring up grievances with Paul - that's not the issue at all ....
> 
> What I am talking about is my own body and my own feelings & expectations


P.s I meant bodily grievances not Paul grievances hehe


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> All you need is heavy things to lift
> 
> I pretty much do ALL my training purely with barbells and dumbells. Occasionally will use (one) machine or cables as an extra exercise but if I didn't have them I wouldn't miss them


Yep if I need to tweak things to fit it with another gym then so be it  I spoke to my ex today as he trains at the gym I am thinking of movin to & he can cope with it for the next 7 weeks :lol: so I am going to pay for the 2 gyms until show is over I think. This will work I think 



chrisj22 said:


> Yeah Jem, if things are THAT bad at your gym (regardless if the gym itself is second to none) you don't want to be around them hun.
> 
> It's actually the last thing you want at this stage. Sometimes it's just so easy to say you'll plod on and ignore these people, but if they are coming up to you and getting into conversation and you are not the type of person (and I can tell you're not from your posts) to say ''Err, excuse me, but fcuk off, yeah?'', they'll keep coming back every session.
> 
> It's either train at different times to them or move gym, IMO.
> 
> You know the root cause of the problem, it's fixing it now :thumbup1:
> 
> Anyway, you're doing great so fcuk em'
> 
> Just my fourty-ninth pence worth :lol:


Cheers Chris for all 49p :thumb: it's my training partner mostly :lol: I trained alone today and had a good session !



kitt81 said:


> hey chick!! been reading thru all the gals comp journos. i competed in and won the nabba n.i show last weekend.
> 
> Congratulations Kitt :thumb:
> 
> thought id post something as i can totally relate to how ur feeling just now!!
> 
> i felt exactly the same as you from around 4 weeks out from my show. a friend of mine who is a strength coach had to listen to me moan and whinge about how i thought i was still fat and never gona be ready in time blah blah!!
> 
> i really thought for a while i would not be ready for the stage. everyone gets the same way on a diet wether its ur first or 21st!! believe everyone when they tell you that you will be ready.
> 
> am also with z on those [email protected] at ur gym-dont listen to a word they say!! keep ur head down and listen to paul. you WILL be ready!! as has been said, dont worry about wot everyone else will look like, u have no control over that,just focus on yourself and wot YOU need to do!!
> 
> xxx


Thanks for the post - much appreciated. It's nice to know I am not the only one feeling this way !

I am back to normality now somewhat so thinking a bit clearer

I just have to have faith in myself I think and stop the pathetic whinging :lol: Well done you again! dont be a stranger - pop back soon x:bounce:


----------



## Jem

bulkaholic said:


> That's a real sh1tty trick for somebody to pull such a low down mind game!
> 
> I have been through the same on my first prep and it hit me for 6 for a few days but after this it fuelled every single workout, every single time I felt like cheating these pr1cks were on my mind:cursing: Was the best thing that ever happened to me in a sick roundabout kind of way!
> 
> I take great pride in the fact I am now bigger than 2 out of 3 of them and get on pretty well with them now
> 
> I honestly don't think most people give any thought to what a mind melt dieting is.
> 
> Take pride in the fact you are giving your all and doing all you can to be the best possible:thumbup1:


See I really dont think he sees it as playing mind games - I think he believes he is genuinely helping by telling me I need to lost 2.5 stone :lol: and to cut out all carbs and fats :confused1: and he should know how to prep being as he has done shows himself but fook it - for whatever reason ...I just dont have the energy to argue the point at the moment - it's not worth it !

Thanks so much for your post though - I am, it would appear going through what most people deal with all the time ....I just complain more than others 

I know what you mean about it spurring you on though - I want me and Kate to get up there and enjoy the whole day [then get lagging on the night time :lol: ]



Pscarb said:


> who is talking top 6? at a qualifier those who are of British Standard qualify for the finals it took me 14yrs to earn my ticket to the finals and at no point was i ashamed i just knew i had to work harder.....
> 
> Maybe I am confused then - at last yrs show - there were only 2 people in toned cat. so they both qualified :whistling: I know there are at least 4 doing toned this year
> 
> Practice? Practice sorry you lost me as i never ever prep any one to practice.....you prep to compete to be competitive on that stage
> 
> Those comments didnt come from you :lol:
> 
> i will let you know if i feel you will look out of place as for those saying this negative stuff to you tell them to come on here and show us how great they are and that includes that poison dwarf.....give me a call if you need a chat....


 :lol: poison dwarf :whistling:

I have purposely not called you lol - ffs the last thing you need is me whining about things that only I can change :thumb:



Pelayo said:


> JEM,...were all our own worst critics.....we see our own faults.......
> 
> when i won my first award everyone said i was a dead cert but i couldnt see it, when they called my name i was in shock even though i was the clear winner......same thing with all my awards ( all 9 of them)...my biggest doubter was ME.....i just couldnt see what other people saw...me inspirational? me the best?......
> 
> I have a saying " wherever you are - be there"...live in the moment, absorb it, get consumed by it.....don't let anyone take this moment away from you.....im rooting for you, we all are...and u know what?....ur gonna get on that stage and burst with pride...you did it, you earned it...so live it....x


Cheers T - getting all deep there ! I hope I am bursting with pride - strikes me I am aways punishing myself for not being good enough ....I need to take a step back and see how far I have already come I think :thumb:


----------



## Jem

vsideboy said:


> we are all rooting for you kiddo.
> 
> We can keep giving you advice and motivation til the cows come home, but at the end of the day you're gonna have to sort your own head out.
> 
> Keep at it though. :thumb:
> 
> D


LOL I dont do the giving up thing so I will keep plugging away ! so true what you say and it was just my mind at that moment in time

Feeling better today :thumb:



CharlieC25 said:


> I got ready for my qualifier by training in a falling down double garage with holes in the roof and rusty dumbells - if you need any confirmation on this ask Briar she's seen the hell hole that I trained in and I still managed to be in the shape of my life - now I am training at a better gym so expect to make more gains but I dont think you would train in a ****ty double garage so any gym near you is going to suffice. DEFINITELY get away from these people who are screwing with your head!! As Zar said do it now...
> 
> As Paul said it is about being the best that YOU can be - it is your first ever show hun and you WILL look amazing and if you qualify then fooking happy days!! If you dont - so what?? Look at your pics make the improvements and do another.
> 
> Paul would not let you get on stage if he didnt think you were ready babe - you are your own worst enemy. 1 week out from comp I still thought I was fat round the tummy and now I look at the pics and think fook me my tummy is so flat its never been like that (and isnt anymore :lol: )
> 
> Be the best you can be - that is all you need to do. PERIOD.
> 
> and when you want to moan we are all here :thumbup1: xxx





CharlieC25 said:


> P.s I meant bodily grievances not Paul grievances hehe


Cheers carly - I know everything you say makes sense just need to assimilate that in my ickle brain 

I need to get the fun back into my training I think...sure Paul senses this - hence Malika's wonderful glute workout :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

*Monday - Back & Abs *[could not face legs tbh - I was knackered]

Nice session until we started arguing - he stormed out and I sat in the car and cried :tongue: spoke to claire on the phone and then went back inside and did my PWO cardio - No man is ruining my training sessions!

*Tuesday - Legs and Posing *

and what a busy day I have had today 

did fasted cardio in the gym this morning

*45 mins treadmill *

*Posing*...just thought bugger it - I cannot see my face in the mirror at home because my heels are so high so took my stuff to the gym and stripped off on the balcony in the women's gym. First time I have had the bollox to strip down and I was on my own as well :thumb:

Meeting Nicky on Friday to go through some more stuff but I do feel a lot happier about the posing tbh ...just need a routine now :lol:

Came home and worked [which I am managing to focus on nicely at the moment] then cleaned both sheds out 

*PM Legs *

OMFG I am going to be in pain tomorrow :thumb:

Routine has been changed ...or should I say extended 

Leg Exts

7 sets of 12 reps - 30 kg

Leg Press

6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec pause - 50kg [really a cop out - it was too light and I know I can go higher]

Supposed to have the hacks here but the leg room was heaving & I could not wait all that time for them to be free

Walking Lunges

6 lengths - 10 steps each way

Some piddling little dumbells used

Lying Leg curls

6 sets of 10 reps with 10 sec pause - 40kg then dropped to 30 for last 2 sets

Reverse hack squats

4 sets of 15 reps

Glutes with 10lb ankle weights

4 x 15 each leg [LMAO not sure if I did too much Paul :confused1: ]

For the 3 different exercises - I did 4 sets of 15 reps per leg

Standing calf raises

5 sets of 20 @ 80kg - this was very fookin difficult after the glutes :laugh: - calves were cramping the whole time

Cardio - 45 incline treadmill [which very nearly wiped me out]


----------



## vsideboy

Nice session there hun. :thumb:

and I don't get it, if you're always arguing with your training partner then why not just f*** them off and train alone all the time. I've done it for a year and I prefer it as you can get in and get out rather than stand around chatting like alot of people seem to do at my gym.


----------



## Jem

vsideboy said:


> Nice session there hun. :thumb:
> 
> and I don't get it, if you're always arguing with your training partner then why not just f*** them off and train alone all the time. I've done it for a year and I prefer it as you can get in and get out rather than stand around chatting like alot of people seem to do at my gym.


Well it was more than just training to be honest...hence the problems. However problem is resolved and I am training on my own until further notice. That sacrifice is worth making :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy

well done for sorting it out anyway.


----------



## RACK

You feeling any better today Em? x


----------



## RedKola

How's things in Jem's world? 

Everything biting hard at the moment?


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> I have purposely not called you lol - ffs the last thing you need is me whining about things that only I can change :thumb:


that is true it is something that only you can change and the head games that pre-comp dieting brings is much harder than the diet it self, i have no doubt you will pull through this we have 6 weeks this weekend so plenty of time do not despair..........

ps...glad you enjoyed the leg session


----------



## Jem

J cheers hun - will text you later - top of the world today [apart from the sore legs] :thumb:



RedKola said:


> How's things in Jem's world?
> 
> Everything biting hard at the moment?





vsideboy said:


> well done for sorting it out anyway.


  lots better thanks peeps - aye it's hard being in that frame of mind but actually someone did a talk at the seminar over the weekend [Emma James] and a specific thing she said clicked into place and made sense to me over the last day or two.

Basically, she said that you will only feel bad about what people say if you react to it negatively. It's my reaction to people's comments that gut me to the core ...I upset myself by thinking about it too much and taking it to heart & adopting their negative attitude :whistling:

That was a rant but realising that helps - not gonna stop it happening ever ever again like but I might control my reactions better in future by disassociating myself from conversations and events etc.

So that's that :thumb:

Today have done

Fasted cardio in gym - 45 mins on cross trainer

Chest this afternoon

[i have cardio only tomorrow as I have the kids early on a Thursday so no time]

and then cardio later

I have sorted me bills today and cracking on with work

....maybe the hall will get painted sometime soon :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> *that is true it is something that only you can change and the head games that pre-comp dieting brings is much harder than the diet it self*, i have no doubt you will pull through this we have 6 weeks this weekend so plenty of time do not despair..........
> 
> ps...glad you enjoyed the leg session


I've noticed 

All pretty simple if you cut it down and look at it minus the mental part !

I'm through :thumb:

Leg session was fun actually .......fookin hard and the burn was unreal [adjusted form as per our session on saturday paul] ...I may have grunted a few times too :lol:

The girl that does the boxercise class was highly amused watching me do the glutes workout :lol: . She didnt want to join in for some reason 

WHERE'S THE PAIN :confused1: I dont hurt much yet ffs ....which is worrying - I am thinking severe DOMS in ass tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## vsideboy

sounds like you're a proper little dynamo emma, loads of cardio, and weights sessions, plus shed tidying and painting on top of all that. I get home from the gym and just like to slob on the couch haha.


----------



## CharlieC25

You'll be great hun I am sooooo looking forward to seeing you on stage and meeting you finally!! Michelle has already told me I am doing her nails, hair, tan the lot and apparently I have to cheer for her too - JEES!  It's gonna be great to know 3 ladies on stage and their journeys - I will be really cheering loud so dont you worry about that!

I know the mind games are a b*tch but be strong, try and ignore the little voice in your head - overpower her with the GYM voice in your head that says I CAN & WILL do it and not only that I WILL do it WELL! You are gonna be fabulous I have NO doubt!


----------



## mick_the_brick

Keep up the good work Jem..


----------



## leafman

Glad to see your still hard at it, sorry iv not been in much jem, but i am watchin, just lot on at min. Wish u all best tho


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> I've noticed
> 
> All pretty simple if you cut it down and look at it minus the mental part !
> 
> I'm through :thumb:
> 
> Leg session was fun actually .......fookin hard and the burn was unreal [adjusted form as per our session on saturday paul] ...I may have grunted a few times too :lol:
> 
> The girl that does the boxercise class was highly amused watching me do the glutes workout :lol: . She didnt want to join in for some reason
> 
> WHERE'S THE PAIN :confused1: I dont hurt much yet ffs ....which is worrying - I am thinking severe DOMS in ass tomorrow :laugh:


now that is more like it have faith i do....


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> I've noticed
> 
> All pretty simple if you cut it down and look at it minus the mental part !
> 
> I'm through :thumb:
> 
> Leg session was fun actually .......fookin hard and the burn was unreal [adjusted form as per our session on saturday paul] ...I may have grunted a few times too :lol:
> 
> The girl that does the boxercise class was highly amused watching me do the glutes workout :lol: . She didnt want to join in for some reason
> 
> WHERE'S THE PAIN :confused1: I dont hurt much yet ffs ....which is worrying - I am thinking severe DOMS in ass tomorrow :laugh:


oooh what glute work out you dong Jem???


----------



## Jem

Thanks everyone - I'm back in the room !

Kate and I are travelling together for a bikini fitting soon and then making a night of it in Leeds - might as well enjoy ourselves whilst we're at it !

We need a decent gym in Leeds that we can train in - so shout up if you know of one we can do a couple of sessions in please 

Noooooow my legs are hurting ....unsurprisingly I have major pain in the ass [not the training partner for once :laugh:] and the hams ...I cannot tie my shoe laces :cool2:

Did not get back to the gym today so just cardio at home pm - I was working and spending time with the kids as it goes ...putting things into perspective has made me realise that there is life outside of training and I am just now getting back in touch with it all :thumb:

Watched the new twilight film with the kids last night & devil wears prada - shame I had to do away with the popcorn but hey :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> oooh what glute work out you dong Jem???


It's Malika's glute workout [on youtube] and it hurty hurts  BUT her glutes and hams are enough to spur you on I find :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Thanks everyone - I'm back in the room !
> 
> Kate and I are travelling together for a bikini fitting soon and then making a night of it in Leeds - might as well enjoy ourselves whilst we're at it !
> 
> We need a decent gym in Leeds that we can train in - so shout up if you know of one we can do a couple of sessions in please
> 
> Noooooow my legs are hurting ....unsurprisingly I have major pain in the ass [not the training partner for once :laugh:] and the hams ...I cannot tie my shoe laces :cool2:
> 
> Did not get back to the gym today so just cardio at home pm - I was working and spending time with the kids as it goes ...putting things into perspective has made me realise that there is life outside of training and I am just now getting back in touch with it all :thumb:
> 
> Watched the new twilight film with the kids last night & devil wears prada - shame I had to do away with the popcorn but hey :thumbup1:


Flex gym.... £3 per session but a b1tch to find....

When you going? I may be able to "tourist guide" you :cool2:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Flex gym.... £3 per session but a b1tch to find....
> 
> When you going? I may be able to "tourist guide" you :cool2:


I think Fri 16th April - Kate can confirm 

LOL that would be cool zar - training it in I think :thumb:

Juuuust finished pm cardio LMAO...was determined not to miss it - b!tch doing it at this time though


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I think Fri 16th April - Kate can confirm
> 
> LOL that would be cool zar - training it in I think :thumb:
> 
> Juuuust finished pm cardio LMAO...was determined not to miss it - b!tch doing it at this time though


was quite merry doing mine then that turned to light headed then realised was going squint on treadmill and about to pass out.... only managed half hour lol. sucks.....

I will phone you bout this I will be in Leeds I think. Can do Flex gym fri or sat day.

Got bunch stuff to tell you/run by you anyway so lemme know if you're free tomorrow and will give you a call xxx


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> was quite merry doing mine then that turned to light headed then realised was going squint on treadmill and about to pass out.... only managed half hour lol. sucks.....
> 
> I will phone you bout this I will be in Leeds I think. Can do Flex gym fri or sat day.
> 
> Got bunch stuff to tell you/run by you anyway so lemme know if you're free tomorrow and will give you a call xxx


*LOL I find a packet of Giant Chocolate Buttons gives a nice insulin spike & picks you up no end....combine with some Roasted Peanuts for electrolyte levels. Then you can have that well deserved glass of Pinot Grigio to boost hydration levels when finished * :thumb:

Gotta be the Friday zar

Cool call tomorrow - should be free all day but calling whenst doing cardio makes me happier as it is so feckin boring :lol:

Think we are due a catch up xx

*NB: the scenes created above are fictional and bear no resemblance to real life situations*


----------



## vsideboy

> *NB: the scenes created above are fictional and bear no resemblance to real life situations*


haha good job too, think pscarb would be giving you a good telling off otherwise.


----------



## Jem

I can dream Dan .......


----------



## vsideboy

I hear ya. I manage to sneak in a little choccy once a week


----------



## RACK

LOL, I watched new moon last night too.


----------



## vsideboy

what did you think to it guys? I thought it was pretty rubbish


----------



## RACK

Bit sloppy but better than corrie or east enders. Plus I really wanna be in the wolf pack


----------



## Jem

vsideboy said:


> I hear ya. I manage to sneak in a little choccy once a week


Has to be a dessert cheat for me this week I think ....cravings are getting really really strong lately - almost painful :whistling:



RACK said:


> LOL, I watched new moon last night too.





RACK said:


> Bit sloppy but better than corrie or east enders. Plus I really wanna be in the wolf pack


Bit naf really - but liking the wolves ...nowt much happened really though :confused1:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> been taking note
> 
> last time i went to leeds on a night out i stayed for about 5 weeks:confused1:


LMAO that was there spesh for you russy :lol: your training protocol inspires my upcoming bulk :thumb:

Oh well - if you dont hear from me or kate ...you know we are doing exactly what you did when you went to Leeds 

AM cardio done at gym on cross trainer x 45 mins

Was chatting with a PT whilst training... he also works at Cadbury World and he offered to get me a load of choc goodies for me cheats and easter :lol: that could be somewhat dangerous :lol:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> cadbury world??? FFS
> 
> my training protocol is very specific and proven!!! :-0
> 
> was back on the full fat coke whilst training last nite. missed it tbh!
> 
> theres some ok gyms there so you'l be able to do exactly what you need to whislt there!


It's supposed to be like Willa Wonka's choc factory - 'cept it's not ...it's just a factory with purple decorations :lol:

Think I need to work there as well - the constant aroma would cure my cravings for good ! [well after the first 2 stone weight gain....]

LOL full fat coke - dont you feel bad ? the only time I have it - is to cure a hangover ....that and a bag of walkers cheese n onion :thumb:


----------



## Jem

LOL it's great to pick up all these little pointers russ - sure I will be ripped in no time at all !

I mean Pepsi Max is so sweet anyway I dont feel the need to have fullfat coke ...


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Has to be a dessert cheat for me this week I think ....cravings are getting really really strong lately - almost painful :whistling:
> 
> Bit naf really - but liking the wolves ...nowt much happened really though :confused1:


God I hear you on that one miss...craving sugar biiiiiig time today. Crystal Light hasn't cut it, diet coke hasn't even dented it.....hopefully pnb tonight or sugar free jelly will kill it ..whiiiiimmmper !


----------



## kitt81

i had terrible cravings for kitkat chunkys and snickers bars on my diet!! actually started hoarding a stash for after show, cue raiding the sweets and biscuit aisles at tescos for the multi packs of choc bars!!!


----------



## Jem

KATE I didnt know we could have sugar free jelly :confused1: maybe I'm not LOL :lol:



kitt81 said:


> i had terrible cravings for kitkat chunkys and snickers bars on my diet!! actually started hoarding a stash for after show, cue raiding the sweets and biscuit aisles at tescos for the multi packs of choc bars!!!


OMG Kitt - it's Easter - all the shops have sooooo much chocolate on offer ! EVERYWHERE :lol:


----------



## jimmy79

2 crunchies a day for me!! :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

jimmy79 said:


> 2 crunchies a day for me!! :whistling: :thumb:


MMMmmmm crunchies in ice cream sounds good to go for cheat on saturday :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## jimmy79

crunchie the best chocie in the world!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *LOL I find a packet of Giant Chocolate Buttons gives a nice insulin spike & picks you up no end....combine with some Roasted Peanuts for electrolyte levels. Then you can have that well deserved glass of Pinot Grigio to boost hydration levels when finished * :thumb:
> 
> Gotta be the Friday zar
> 
> Cool call tomorrow - should be free all day but calling whenst doing cardio makes me happier as it is so feckin boring :lol:
> 
> Think we are due a catch up xx
> 
> *NB: the scenes created above are fictional and bear no resemblance to real life situations*


well I was GONNA but been spewing me guts up so everythings gone to **** today inc diet :sad:



jimmy79 said:


> crunchie the best chocie in the world!!!!


Crunchie ice cream bars or dairy milk with crunchie pieces in.... mmmm.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> MMMmmmm crunchies in ice cream sounds good to go for cheat on saturday :drool: :drool: :drool:


I'm now craving cheese and crisp sandwiches on thick white bread and snickers cheesecake...someone heeeeeeeelp me


----------



## Jem

jimmy79 said:


> crunchie the best chocie in the world!!!!


Hmmm not too sure if it's the best ...but I will take anything at the moment ....

Caramel shortbread ....



Zara-Leoni said:


> well I was GONNA but been spewing me guts up so everythings gone to **** today inc diet :sad:
> 
> Crunchie ice cream bars or dairy milk with crunchie pieces in.... mmmm.... :thumbup1:


OMG what's the matter with you ? you ok? call me when you're better hun ....I didnt know crunchie ice cream existed  x



Kate1976 said:


> I'm now craving cheese and crisp sandwiches on thick white bread and snickers cheesecake...someone heeeeeeeelp me


FFS now I am .....crisps sandwiches OMG :whistling:

Snickers cheesecake -wtf - where do you buy that ?


----------



## kitt81

Kate1976 said:


> I'm now craving cheese and crisp sandwiches on thick white bread and *snickers cheesecake*...someone heeeeeeeelp me


ooooh!!!!! do tell!!!! :bounce:


----------



## kitt81

OMG Kitt - it's Easter - all the shops have sooooo much chocolate on offer ! EVERYWHERE :lol:


----------



## rs007

Kate1976 said:


> I'm now craving cheese and crisp sandwiches on thick white bread and *snickers cheesecake*...someone heeeeeeeelp me


Just back the **** up just a goddamn minute here

weeman told me of this, took me into Tescos to show me, but there was no sign. I just assumed at that point he was teasing me (he's a complete bastard like that)

You are telling me it is true - it exists??


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> FFS now I am .....crisps sandwiches OMG :whistling:
> 
> Snickers cheesecake -wtf - where do you buy that ?





kitt81 said:


> ooooh!!!!! do tell!!!! :bounce:





rs007 said:


> Just back the **** up just a goddamn minute here
> 
> weeman told me of this, took me into Tescos to show me, but there was no sign. I just assumed at that point he was teasing me (he's a complete bastard like that)
> 
> You are telling me it is true - it exists??


Woah, woah, woah.......don't think you can buy it...you have to make it!! I have the recipe if anyone wants it ...... for a small fee:whistling:

Em ...I shall make one for 9th :bounce:


----------



## kitten30

YUUUUUM! Progress going great Jem! Well done. x:bounce:


----------



## rs007

Kate1976 said:


> Woah, woah, woah.......*don't think you can buy it...you have to make it!!* I have the recipe if anyone wants it ...... for a small fee:whistling:
> 
> Em ...I shall make one for 9th :bounce:


So he DID lie

the utter, total, irrefutable and complete bastard

I shall kill him


----------



## Kate1976

rs007 said:


> So he DID lie
> 
> the utter, total, irrefutable and complete bastard
> 
> I shall kill him


In the head with fire ??


----------



## Jem

kitt81 said:


> i know!!! the garage up road from me has all the creme eggs and mini eggs etc all lined up and displayed along where you queue to pay:cursing: :cursing: made worse as there is ALWAYS a queue so you,re stood there for a good few mins trying not to look at it all!!!


I know that one - Think people think I am quite mad as I end up taking ages choosing chewing gum whilst fantasising :laugh:



rs007 said:


> Just back the **** up just a goddamn minute here
> 
> weeman told me of this, took me into Tescos to show me, but there was no sign. I just assumed at that point he was teasing me (he's a complete bastard like that)
> 
> You are telling me it is true - it exists??


LOL !!! Got everyone going that did ....what a p!sser :lol: :lol:

Recipe please Kate 



kitten30 said:


> View attachment 38469
> 
> 
> YUUUUUM! Progress going great Jem! Well done. x:bounce:


Thanks kitten [getting confused with all the pussy round here :cool2: ] ...That looks amazing - was there a recipe with it ...you cannot just post pics like that and no info lady :lol:


----------



## kitt81

*please please please put us out of our misery and tell us the receipe!!!!!!! pleeeeeeease!!!!!!*


----------



## Kate1976

Apologies for journal hijack Em...just sharing the love 

Snickers Cheesecake

Serves 8

Base:

150g peanut cookies

150g digestives

75g unsalted butter, melted

Topping:

500g cream cheese

1tbsp vanilla extract

4 large eggs, separated

100g golden caster sugar

200g sour cream

240g (4 bars!) Snickers, cut into chunks

Preheat oven to 170 degrees/fan 150 degrees/gas mark3.

To make base, put all biscuits in a freezer bag and bash until crushed into fine crumbs. Mix into melted butter and press down firmly into a spring form cake tin. Bake for 15 mins just to harden slightly, then allow to cool - put in fridge for 30 mins.

To make topping, beat together the cream cheese, vanilla, egg yolks and sugar. Then add the sour cream and beat again. Mix in the chunks of snickers and make sure they are spread evenly throughout the mix.

In separate bowl, whisk the egg whites until they form soft peaks. Gently fold this into the cheese mixture, being careful not to knock out the air. Pour the cheese mixture over the cooled base, smooth out and then bake for 1 hr 45mins - don't open the door during the cooking period!

When cooked the cake should be golden brown. Turn off the oven, open the oven door and leave to rest in the oven for another hr. Slice and serve when cold J


----------



## Jem

LOL !!! at kitt

SERVES 8 ......I DONT THINK SO .....MORE LIKE SERVES JEM ON CHEAT DAY

I'm not sharing ...but I am making it tomorrow

Cheers katiecoo


----------



## Jem

Did posing at 4 today and Nicky took a couple of shots to save me trotting to my friends tomorrow. Was going to do more but we had an audience by that point [they really, really needed to use the balance balls for abs apparently]


----------



## fosnchops

Looking good Em. Awesome!


----------



## rodrigo

jem FANTASTIC in them photies it is all payin off hun big time...


----------



## Jem

fosnchops said:


> Looking good Em. Awesome!





rodrigo said:


> jem FANTASTIC in them photies it is all payin off hun big time...


Cheers folks :thumbup1:

Yo Gem how are you chick ? - did you get lost and end up on the wrong forum  not seen you here in a while! I have a couple of pics from our night in deansgate to post up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kitt81

Kate1976 said:


> Apologies for journal hijack Em...just sharing the love
> 
> Snickers Cheesecake
> 
> *Serves 8*
> 
> *i dont think so!!! * :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> cheers for postin the receipe!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

kitt81 said:


> :lol: :lol: we are sooo on the same wavelength - s'not meant to be shared  you came back looking for that didnt you :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> Did posing at 4 today and Nicky took a couple of shots to save me trotting to my friends tomorrow. Was going to do more but we had an audience by that point [they really, really needed to use the balance balls for abs apparently]
> 
> View attachment 38492
> 
> 
> View attachment 38493
> 
> 
> View attachment 38494
> 
> 
> View attachment 38495


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Bettyboo

Looking good hun x


----------



## chrisj22

Looking excellent, Jem :thumbup1:

You're getting that competitor shape now.


----------



## kitt81

Jem said:


> lol i did!!!
> 
> looking good in pics btw!! keep it going!!!


----------



## dingosteve

Dammit Jem your looking Fantastic! move back to teh promised land we need to boost the sexy quota!!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

ohhhh errrr Jem you are looking great....... :clap: :wub:


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> Did posing at 4 today and Nicky took a couple of shots to save me trotting to my friends tomorrow. Was going to do more but we had an audience by that point [they really, really needed to use the balance balls for abs apparently]
> 
> View attachment 38492
> 
> 
> View attachment 38493
> 
> 
> View attachment 38494
> 
> 
> View attachment 38495


Gem you look great. lots of good definition!

Ignore your critics... I think your on the ball, and come show day you will make a good impact on that stage:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

good times Emma....well done on this past week girl


----------



## LittleChris

Great improvements, hard work paying off


----------



## Jem

Kitt, T, Jay, Andy, Chris - Wowsers :blink: :lol: :lol: thanks for all the positive comments !

Steve: I am thinking of relocating as it goes....Sheffield - possible work promotion - lots of things to consider so we will see  but I do miss the north tons.

L.Chris - cheers mate :thumb: you dont deign to comment often so it must be a good thing 

Paul - think this week has been the hardest yet with cravings, emotional

sh!te & severe doubt [as you are more than aware]

BUT I am really looking forward to pushing the last 6 weeks and then making some serious progress for next year :thumb:

[i did say you were stuck with me :whistling: - Trish Warren's physique is still in minds eye - 2 yrs from now I think :laugh:]


----------



## clairey.h

LOL I leave this journal for a week and I find talk of chocolate and cheesecake 

glad to see posing went well.......

see told ya...its all coming together........and theres nothing wrong with the pics taken from your camera!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lookin lovely......now normal service to resume as everyone is being far to nice........wheres your T***S cowbagslutwhoregotnoboobies :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

Looking great Em!!!

Delts, upper back and abs again coming in a lot from last pics! Well done!!!  xx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LOL I leave this journal for a week and I find talk of chocolate and cheesecake
> 
> glad to see posing went well.......
> 
> see told ya...its all coming together........and theres nothing wrong with the pics taken from your camera!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> lookin lovely......now normal service to resume as everyone is being far to nice........wheres your T***S cowbagslutwhoregotnoboobies :lol: :lol: :lol:





RACK said:


> Looking great Em!!!
> 
> Delts, upper back and abs again coming in a lot from last pics! Well done!!!  xx


Cheers J :thumb: we both have made progress this week I think - more visible anyway !

Claire biatch  it's the exact same thing I discuss on the phone as well though :confused1: desire for chocolate coinciding with emotional turmoil ....how womanly is that :lol: :lol: :lol:

You know Ev commented on lack of boobage & sunken face & nothing else  ....well I had a call from John saying he wanted to chat with me to check I wasnt killing myself with all this dieting ... he is fixing my pc btw [instant access to all progress shots :cool2: ]

2 exes and D ... wtf :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: why is all this stuff surfacing all of a sudden :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LOL I leave this journal for a week and I find talk of chocolate and cheesecake
> 
> glad to see posing went well.......
> 
> see told ya...its all coming together........and theres nothing wrong with the pics taken from your camera!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> lookin lovely......now normal service to resume as everyone is being far to nice........*wheres your T***S cowbagslutwhoregotnoboobies* :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :ban: :ban: :ban:

FPMSL - please return them if they are found - REWARD

[they are like prunes  ...nipples bigger than boobs :lol: ...not painting a very nice picture there I know :lol: :lol: :lol: ]


----------



## clairey.h

haha its all meant to try you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you know your lookin good when everyone is getting concerned...well thats what I have found anyway....everytime I am happy with the way I look granny starts moaning saying that Im to thin....you try and explain that you eat 5-6 meals a day but they just look at you like yeah right of course you do dear :lol: :lol: :lol:

also ev just picked up on your biggest fear SHOULDERS ......lol remember what I said smile sweetly, nod your head and find a voodoo doll :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Did posing at 4 today and Nicky took a couple of shots to save me trotting to my friends tomorrow. Was going to do more but we had an audience by that point [they really, really needed to use the balance balls for abs apparently]
> 
> View attachment 38492
> 
> 
> View attachment 38493
> 
> 
> View attachment 38494
> 
> 
> View attachment 38495


Kate.. thanks for recipe for snickers cheese cake, have written down for ex to make :whistling: Im thinking u could replace snickers with mars bars :lol: And as jem said that wont be serving 8 :lol:

Jem..... Wow looking ace in pics, back looks as if coming on leap and bounds but i demand to see pics with legs proply on show, of course for professional reasons :whistling: :lol: Everything is starting to come together by looks of it and u got a ace back end aswell :tongue: Ohh and im really SUPRISED that u seem to have a good bit of decent muscle about you aswell :whistling: 

Seriously over moon for you jem, in 6 weeks time i think your gonna be really proud of way you look, you should already be proud :thumbup1: Oh and im gonna do most to meet up when ur in leeds not been out in ages or so it seems so will hold off till then, only problem is i might feel a bit errr intimidated by you  Speak soon and keep at it.

Claire... ufc tonight (well early hours) not to be missed dan hardy and gsp :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

haha suprise she has muscle........do you have a death wish :lol: :lol: :lol:

thanks for the UFC my little tv guide... sky+ as I type...multi skilled I am  ......am a big GSP fan but I love dan as well :blush: :whistling: and hes british :thumb:

and no jemity there is going to be NO toe sucking bets.... as we know how that ends up :crying: :crying:


----------



## leafman

clairey.h said:


> haha suprise she has muscle........do you have a death wish :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> thanks for the UFC my little tv guide... sky+ as I type...multi skilled I am  ......am a big GSP fan but I love dan as well :blush: :whistling: and hes british :thumb:
> 
> and no jemity there is going to be NO toe sucking bets.... as we know how that ends up :crying: :crying:


Lmao jem will know what i mean :whistling: (i hope :lol: )

i hate gsp he is a slime ball, but he will win :cursing: Would love to see Hardy high kick him in temple and knock him stone cold out in first minute but cant see it happening :lol: Everyone thinks hardy will get totally dominated and chances are he will, but he wont giv up and always has punchers chance, gsp cant take a dig.

Jem.... still hav to pinch meself u have come so far :whistling: x And now ill stop spammin ur journal, toe sucking bets :confused1: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

oh jem loves it sooooo much when she comes back to her journal and people are having a conversation without her  :lol: :lol: :lol:

JSP is an awsome fighter, but as said I do want hardy to win just cant see it....but it only takes one good kick/punch landed right....

yeah toe sucking bets on the ultimate fighter.......I had rampage and we know how that ended out of what 13 fights he one 1....ffs..............


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha its all meant to try you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you know your lookin good when everyone is getting concerned...well thats what I have found anyway....everytime I am happy with the way I look granny starts moaning saying that Im to thin....you try and explain that you eat 5-6 meals a day but they just look at you like yeah right of course you do dear
> 
> also ev just picked up on your biggest fear SHOULDERS ......lol remember what I said smile sweetly, nod your head and find a voodoo doll


YEP HE DID 

I think he was hinting for me to strip off and strike a pose :ban:

Been busy making a voodoo doll ....or 2 ...perhaps 3 

Dreading going to the gym claire ....keep putting it off but shuts at 4 as you know...I dont want this session to end badly :confused1:



leafman said:


> Kate.. thanks for recipe for snickers cheese cake, have written down for ex to make :whistling: Im thinking u could replace snickers with mars bars And as jem said that wont be serving 8
> 
> *LOL ex that makes you cheesecake - you are having a tin bath mate ...you could imagine what I would do if one of my exes handed me that recipe and said cook it * :whistling:
> 
> Jem..... Wow looking ace in pics, back looks as if coming on leap and bounds but i demand to see pics with legs proply on show, of course for professional reasons. Everything is starting to come together by looks of it and u got a ace back end aswell . Ohh and im really SUPRISED that u seem to have a good bit of decent muscle about you aswell
> 
> *LMAO I hear you :lol:B8STARDO* *i deserve it* :tongue:
> 
> Seriously over moon for you jem, in 6 weeks time i think your gonna be really proud of way you look, you should already be proud :thumbup1: Oh and im gonna do most to meet up when ur in leeds not been out in ages or so it seems so will hold off till then, only problem is i might feel a bit errr intimidated by you  Speak soon and keep at it.
> 
> *Intimidated by moi * :confused1: * People can testify that I am a mere pussycat* :thumb:
> 
> Claire... ufc tonight (well early hours) not to be missed dan hardy and gsp :thumbup1:





clairey.h said:


> haha suprise she has muscle........do you have a death wish
> 
> *LOL it was a slap back - I repped him with that comment* :lol:
> 
> *K is possibly one of the only other people besides you who can feel free to insult me and make bang out of order comments* :thumbup1:
> 
> thanks for the UFC my little tv guide... sky+ as I type...multi skilled I am ......am a big GSP fan but I love dan as well :blush: and hes british :thumb:
> 
> and no jemity there is going to be NO toe sucking bets.... as we know how that ends up :crying:


FPMSL you beat me to it  I wouldnt fancy it meself like but I know you love that toe tasting goodness :rockon:


----------



## clairey.h

hows it go.... 'stop holding your ar*e in your hands and get to the gym'....sure it was something like that :lol: :lol: :lol:

besides im sure you have a few more pounds to lose from that beetle back....ffs never heard of such a thing in my life :lol: :lol: :lol: your strange


----------



## LittleChris

leafman said:


> Kate.. thanks for recipe for snickers cheese cake, have written down for ex to make :whistling:


 :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Spreading the cakey love, oh yes. Made these today - been baking like a good Stepford Wife :laugh:


----------



## kitt81

Beklet said:


> Spreading the cakey love, oh yes. Made these today - been baking like a good Stepford Wife :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 38529


they look delish!!!! theyd be gone in 5 mins flat if i got my hands on them!! :lol:

jem- i know all about da boobie situ:lol: mines disappeared too lol!! tho ive been off diet for last 2 weeks and i can now fill a b cup:bounce: :bounce: not for long tho as im back on diet wagon for brits tmoz!!!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> hows it go.... 'stop holding your ar*e in your hands and get to the gym'....sure it was something like that :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> besides im sure you have a few more pounds to lose from that beetle back....ffs never heard of such a thing in my life :lol: your strange


*LMFAO * :lol: * I will call in a bit - sh!t ! I forgot I hadnt told you what happened .....good job I have* *DIME BAR CHEESECAKE and BAKED ALASKA ICE CREAM **to console myself with * :bounce: *:bounce::bounce:gonna take a pic of this fine feast I think ....clearly I will be having a portion and then driving to Billesley to drop the rest off at pals house otherwise I would eat more .....*

*I am going to check out Khaos' gym this week I think -all gone t!ts up [well it would have done if I had any ...prunes up then *  *] *

*It's '**** in your hands' and Beetle Bonnet [think about it ....] - god claire do I have to teach you everyfink :laugh:*



Beklet said:


> Spreading the cakey love, oh yes. Made these today - been baking like a good Stepford Wife :laugh:
> 
> View attachment 38529


*Biatch * :whistling: *....I dont care - I have dimebar cheesecake - WHO KNEW THAT EXISTED EVEN* 

*I am coming to visit claire soon- think you and I should get a session in at Golds* :thumb:



kitt81 said:


> they look delish!!!! theyd be gone in 5 mins flat if i got my hands on them!! :lol:
> 
> jem- i know all about da boobie situ:lol: mines disappeared too lol!! tho ive been off diet for last 2 weeks and i can now fill a b cup:bounce: :bounce: not for long tho as im back on diet wagon for brits tmoz!!!


LOL !!! that makes me feel better - I am still sort of a B cup [that's me story and I'm sticking to it] ....

Go get 'em girlie :thumbup1:xx


----------



## clairey.h

tell me what...............right dialing as I type  xx

ive just brought a mars ice cream bar.........yummity yum yum


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Looking good in the pics Jem (hhhmm that always seems to be my opening line!) Sorry to read about all of the crap you're dealing with and now having to look for new gyms! Now what you need right now! They say where there's a will there's a way and you've worked too hard to let anyone get in your way so well done for finding ways round it! People are such sh1ts at times hey!

I read about the snickers cheesecake and have informed Dan that that's what will be going in my belly next week on cheat day. Yum! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Cheers Sonia -so hope all is well in your world ?

Erm who - pray tell - is Dan? SPILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

Just had cheat

Ben & Jerry's Baked Alaska Ice Cream

The Dimebar Cheesecake was absolutely feckin disgusting and thrown aside in horror ...I am not having stomach cramps for something that tastes so foul...

Had some pink shrimps [sweetie kind - the ones that look like polystyrene] with the ice cream instead of cheesecake

Left it very late to stop me going over the top ...had to go to pal's house to do this and avoid the temptation.

I was seriously wondering about my state of mind in Sainsbury's ...I kept putting off getting to the cakey section ...did a full shop of diet food before could bring myself to walk down that aisle

It was like the advert for condoms where the lad buys half the shop before muttering about needing some Durex ....

I went for a bar of chocolate and tub of ice cream ...I spent £63


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Haha oops, I always reference people, places and times. Dan is the man I am currently dating. We're giving this carb cycling thing a whirl and I've finally managed to break my chocolate addiction again woop! All is well in my world, studying hard, still trying to get my head round how i'm going to be able to complete an 80 page assignment in a month! Trying to be consistent with the gym, can just about fit in 3 sessions a week so won't be hopping on stage anytime soon! 

Oooh that sucks that your cheesecake was rough! Seems like you made up for it though. Hhhmm would have liked to have seen you in there supermarket, I used to get like that too, it makes you feel so out of sorts to go and buy a tonne of junk when you're putting in so much effort with the gym and diet.


----------



## Jem

OOOh good for you girlie - all is going well then ! sounds serious if you are planning meals together lmao

Aaah essays ! Not meaning to patronise but like I said to claire - I used to get the main body of text done first and do the intro last, makes things a lot easier IMO. 80 pages lol -Good Luck with that. Chances are you will end up with just a week to do it ....that's my style anyway.

Gutted about cheesecake - it was YAKKING

shrimps were good though [funny what we crave - dont think I have ever even had them since I was a kid]

Stomach is rock feckin hard now [not in a good way] - cannot breathe properly ...

Normal dieting service is resumed [thank god actually] - I will say that ...until Thursday I suppose ....


----------



## kitt81

u ever try the percy pigs from marksies?? (thats marks and spencers btw) they are addictive tho lol whole packet devoured in minutes!!

u still havin probs with the peeps at gym??


----------



## hilly

jem thought i would let ya know seems were discussing cheesecake in here. i went for my first cheat last night and for dessert i had *choc peanut butter cheescake with caramel ice cream* oh my god best stuff ive ever had


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem you have to be strong......resist the "dark side"........i was too weak


----------



## Jem

kitt81 said:


> u ever try the percy pigs from marksies?? (thats marks and spencers btw) they are addictive tho lol whole packet devoured in minutes!!
> 
> u still havin probs with the peeps at gym??


LOL I have bought them for my daughter in the past and never felt the urge to eat them myself...how times change :lol:

God knows what I will be craving next week ....although I feel like a fat heifer this morning, and I have just slept in ....just got up and look at the time :confused1:

It is 11:31 isnt it ? or is it 10:31 :confused1: :lol:

The clocks went forward last night eh ?

Either way - I still have not done me fasted cardio ffs - so off to the gym now ....



hilly said:


> jem thought i would let ya know seems were discussing cheesecake in here. i went for my first cheat last night and for dessert i had *choc peanut butter cheescake with caramel ice cream* oh my god best stuff ive ever had


LMAO actually making me feel sick the thought of that this morning :lol: :lol:

WHERE did you get that from hilly ? seems a visit oop north is essential to get decent food these days - Midlanders have no idea about nice food !

Glad you had one ....at last ! after bloody 9 weeks or something crazy like that ...NUTTER :cool2:



Khaos said:


> Jem you have to be strong......resist the "dark side"........i was too weak


LOL your cakes cannot harm me now .....not until next week anyway


----------



## hilly

an american diner near me jem. I had french toast/syrup and a raisen cinnamon bagel for starter. burger for main no chips then the cheesecakes for dessert then several other things i shouldnt of had. full list may be seen in my journal. i confessed for all to see


----------



## Jem

You deserved it hilly !

Ok had a fab day today - I love the day after cheat !

I actually liked the way I looked today ....this is a first in oooooooooh since forever ....

had a chat with Dean Slater today [strongman bod] - he is one of the few people that I will discuss comp prep etc with because he is more than aware how people in the gym are re conditioning !

He said today that even if I had crazy low bf ...there would still be criticism - and he's right ... he put things into perspective actually [although he may not have realised that himself] and made me even more determined to just slog it out and ignore everyone

So all done for the day but I have decided that i prefer doing my cardio at home after last meal as opposed to PWO - I will be trying to implement this for the next 6 weeks to get better results

45 mins cardio - x trainer

Food

Posing

45 mins cardio - stepper [Ouch]

Abs


----------



## kitt81

thats the thing, people will always find fault no matter how good you look or well you progress. best you can do is tell them to fook off and ignore them!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Jem said:


> OOOh good for you girlie - all is going well then ! sounds serious if you are planning meals together lmao
> 
> *Haha well he's in the business and trying to get me eating and training right without me getting crazy again. had me doing sprints up the rugby pitch last week, was not my finest moment I can telll you that.*
> 
> Aaah essays ! Not meaning to patronise but like I said to claire - I used to get the main body of text done first and do the intro last, makes things a lot easier IMO. 80 pages lol -Good Luck with that. Chances are you will end up with just a week to do it ....that's my style anyway.
> 
> *Haha thanks, been in the library all afternoon and have managed to avoid doing any work * :lol:
> 
> Normal dieting service is resumed [thank god actually] - I will say that ...until Thursday I suppose ....
> 
> *I feel like that today too - woke up this morning craving a big plate of chicken and veg - wonders will never cease!*


Am glad that you've had a good day and have liked how you look, you have to be able to stop and admire the view every now and then


----------



## nosusjoe

Jem said:


> You deserved it hilly !
> 
> Ok had a fab day today - I love the day after cheat !
> 
> I actually liked the way I looked today ....this is a first in oooooooooh since forever ....
> 
> had a chat with Dean Slater today [strongman bod] - he is one of the few people that I will discuss comp prep etc with because he is more than aware how people in the gym are re conditioning !
> 
> He said today that even if I had crazy low bf ...there would still be criticism - and he's right ... he put things into perspective actually [although he may not have realised that himself] and made me even more determined to just slog it out and ignore everyone
> 
> So all done for the day but I have decided that i prefer doing my cardio at home after last meal as opposed to PWO - I will be trying to implement this for the next 6 weeks to get better results
> 
> 45 mins cardio - x trainer
> 
> Food
> 
> Posing
> 
> 45 mins cardio - stepper [Ouch]
> 
> Abs


 From the look of your pic you look awsome. :beer: I have no bad feedback for people who work hard , and diet right. I know it aint easy. My abs were made in the kitchen.


----------



## Jem

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Am glad that you've had a good day and have liked how you look, you have to be able to stop and admire the view every now and then


I would not go that far sonia :lol: :lol: I mean that ...just for once ..I didnt rip myself to pieces when I was in the changing rooms  . You would have to know me to understand that one I think, not a self loathing thing...just hypercritical :tongue:

I hear you on the sprints :whistling: I think my fitness levels must have suffered through this prep ...bbing is so aesthetic - cardio fitness just doesnt come into it - how ironic is that 

Thanks nosus


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Did posing at 4 today and Nicky took a couple of shots to save me trotting to my friends tomorrow. Was going to do more but we had an audience by that point [they really, really needed to use the balance balls for abs apparently]
> 
> View attachment 38492
> 
> 
> View attachment 38493
> 
> 
> View attachment 38494
> 
> 
> View attachment 38495


It's coming together. Well done

Keep up the good work. Time to focus and push hard now Em.


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> It's coming together. Well done
> 
> Keep up the good work. Time to focus and push hard now Em.


Mr Soul Glow  ....how is the hair situation - still got it I hope ....& still natural :confused1: :lol:

Well, talk of the devil Pete :lol: you were just on me mind! ...will text you later as there was some advice I needed - it's painless stuff I promise 

Thanks hun - I am - like a nutter  have sorted all me probs so it's all coolio julio :thumbup1: xx


----------



## jimmy79

Jem said:


> Did posing at 4 today and Nicky took a couple of shots to save me trotting to my friends tomorrow. Was going to do more but we had an audience by that point [they really, really needed to use the balance balls for abs apparently]
> 
> View attachment 38492
> 
> 
> View attachment 38493
> 
> 
> View attachment 38494
> 
> 
> View attachment 38495


looking great jem well done:thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick

What are these...

Delts I see 

Well done Jem - not been around much lately (loads going on)

Keep up the good work - as you can see mucho changes now happening


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Mr Soul Glow  ....how is the hair situation - still got it I hope ....& still natural :confused1: :lol:
> 
> Well, talk of the devil Pete :lol: you were just on me mind! ...will text you later as there was some advice I needed - it's painless stuff I promise
> 
> Thanks hun - I am - like a nutter  have sorted all me probs so it's all coolio julio :thumbup1: xx


Think the blonde bomber look is coming this weekend. I'll send a MMS. I'll find out if blondes have more fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I await your text.

Good going.


----------



## Jem

jimmy79 said:


> looking great jem well done:thumb:


thanks Jimmy - charming and lovely as ever 

Hope you are well ? started your cycle yet ?



mick_the_brick said:


> What are these...
> 
> Delts I see
> 
> Well done Jem - not been around much lately (loads going on)
> 
> Keep up the good work - as you can see mucho changes now happening


LOL !!! only ickle but something is better than nowt eh :thumbup1:

after all the worry about top half ...I'm now panicking aboot the bottom half   

Ta Mick - speak soon, you've got me email so send me the news x



PRL said:


> Think the blonde bomber look is coming this weekend. I'll send a MMS. I'll find out if blondes have more fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I await your text.
> 
> Good going.


LMAO :whistling: you would never misbehave and in my book fun = trouble ...therefore I think you should stay dark :lol:

Go on then MMS it when it's done - when you training at mine next anyway?

Shoot forgot to send the text - okie dokie it's coming right up :beer:


----------



## Jem

Suppose I should record some training really lol ...

45 mins x trainer in gym - fasted cardio

Pushed it hard [not sure where the energy came from actually] but was suitably sweaty

*Legs *

Felt sick at the thought of doing legs today but it's such a relief when they are out the way and I enjoy weekend freedom sans l'enfants pain free 

Leg Exts

7 sets x 12 reps with 30kg

Leg Press

70kg - 6 sets x 10 reps with 10 sec pause

Reverse Hacks

3 sets of 15

hating them now !

Lying Leg curls

6 sets x 10 reps with 10 sec pause at 40kg

....FFS I actually got a horrid painful pump [not protein fart people] in my hams - they just blew up. Not nice

Proper jelly legs after that lot

Walking Lunges

4 sets x 10 reps per leg

used weight then dropped the fooker and just did without weights as I knew what was coming next .....

Glutes

10lb ankle weights

15 reps per leg extension [3 different ways to waggle your legs and create immense pain in the bottom!] OUCH

Yuk - veins in my head ! looked like a bloody roadmap and was really quite grim

Now then - I am supposed to do calves after all that stuff

Paul are you quite mad ?

Call me a softie but I couldnt face it - I was proper jellified and could not walk without hobbling - never mind get down stairs ....

PAUL - Please can I do calves on a seperate day ? pretty please ....it's all too much for little old me ...

Have another 45 mins cardio to do after last meal ...that should be fun

Oh and I have stopped taking the eph - I turn into a nutter on it ...not conducive to good parenting .... what about yohimbe business?


----------



## Tommy10

puddleduck...no pics of the seminar in manchester yet?


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> puddleduck...no pics of the seminar in manchester yet?


Oh forgot about those - get my pc back tomorrow [being de-bugged] it's much easier to upload from that so will do it weds :thumb: ...actually not many on there as it goes and they are from a gay bar in deansgate :whistling: not the training that we did  nor of the pro's that we went to learn from  ...god, I'm such a bimbo 

Just done me pm cardio ...this makes me hungry  would be lovely to lie on the sofa with a galaxy like they do on the adverts :ban:stoopid adverts putting all kinds of ideas in my head.

Watched Flash Forward while pumping away and first came the creme eggs ad then the M&S ad with that nice fat bird with the big boobies that I like [from Men Behaving Badly...Dorothy that's it...was married to Paul Merton]

...anyway they were merrily eating easter eggs, cakes and oooh hot cross buns with melted butter, ice cream with solidified melted chocolate just waiting for teeth to crack it

....well I was watching, drooling ....and looking at me fat ass in the mirror, watching, drooling, looking at fat ass....

She looks very happy with her fat ass and gaily promoting even fatter ones ...she doesnt care :confused1: I wish I didnt :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cannot believe how bad cravings are the last 2 weeks - this is hard !


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> trying not to get too bogged down in nutrition because it can become a bloomin' science just deciding what to have for dinner!
> 
> But I will have a look at that site Waheed thanks
> 
> Here is my old training split which is undergoing total overhaul:
> 
> Before and during weights I included HIIT - treadmill/stepper
> 
> Day 1
> 
> Chest, shoulders and triceps
> 
> Day 2
> 
> Back, biceps & abs inclu obliques
> 
> Day 3
> 
> Legs
> 
> Day 4
> 
> Mish Mash of everything
> 
> Day 5 [optional]
> 
> Long run day - up to 10 miles - HAVE CUT THIS NOW


It so totally can become a science and a complex maths equations working out the macros and then dividing it by the percentages of the month... the split looks ok, I would perhaps add a days break day 3 for extra recovery time but each to their own, looking good in the av there Jem... keep up the good work...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> It so totally can become a science and a complex maths equations working out the macros and then dividing it by the percentages of the month... the split looks ok, I would perhaps add a days break day 3 for extra recovery time but each to their own, looking good in the av there Jem... keep up the good work...


LMAO Grey that post is a blast from the past :lol: - over a year ago! :confused1: :lol:Training has changed erm ever so slightly since then  

How are you - not seen you about on the board for a good while 

I think you should start from last post as opposed to first ...this journal is erm kinda long and rambling :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I've been busy not been on chick... jst seen your latest pics.

Summat is bugging me here so I'm gonna be honest with you as you'd expect nothing less.... Posing dnt look right.

Condition is coming on a treat though :thumbup1:

I know you are still getting help with your posing and perhaps the things I am seeing are things that the girl is still helping you with, but your rear double biceps... the "dunces hat" type arm postion dnt suit your shape IMO and your shoulders/rear delts are held too high so your neck disappears during front and rear pose and it makes your upper back/shoulders look very narrow.

Side pose where you have one foot forward and one back dnt look right either. Stand with your weight on your "back foot" and that foot under your hip.... bend the knee slightly and point the front foot forward and turn the toe slightly outward.

Also... why side chest? You'll never need to do that pose? :confused1:

Sooo.... unlike the dozens of "ooohhhh you look fantastic Jem" replies, am gner tell you the absolute truth and say, Paul must have diet spot on as condition is looking gooood :thumbup1: But the way you are posing isn't flattering you one little bit, and so the pictures don't actually look so great and you probably look a hell of a lot better in real life.

Sorry if it sounds like I'm being a cnut but I've a feeling you'll take this the way its meant and like me, would rather be told something constructive, early enough to fix it, than have it left unsaid until after the comp when its too late.

Of course... if your friend whos teaching you posing has already noted and is fixing all these points then tell me to fcuk off and ignore me 

You know am only telling ya cos I lufs ya and I want you to do well 

Z xx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Oh forgot about those - get my pc back tomorrow [being de-bugged] it's much easier to upload from that so will do it weds :thumb: ...actually not many on there as it goes and they are from a gay bar in deansgate :whistling: not the training that we did  nor of the pro's that we went to learn from  ...god, I'm such a bimbo


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've been busy not been on chick... jst seen your latest pics.
> 
> Summat is bugging me here so I'm gonna be honest with you as you'd expect nothing less.... Posing dnt look right.
> 
> Condition is coming on a treat though :thumbup1:
> 
> I know you are still getting help with your posing and perhaps the things I am seeing are things that the girl is still helping you with, but your rear double biceps... the "dunces hat" type arm postion dnt suit your shape IMO and your shoulders/rear delts are held too high so your neck disappears during front and rear pose and it makes your upper back/shoulders look very narrow.
> 
> Side pose where you have one foot forward and one back dnt look right either. Stand with your weight on your "back foot" and that foot under your hip.... bend the knee slightly and point the front foot forward and turn the toe slightly outward.
> 
> Also... why side chest? You'll never need to do that pose? :confused1:
> 
> Sooo.... unlike the dozens of "ooohhhh you look fantastic Jem" replies, am gner tell you the absolute truth and say, Paul must have diet spot on as condition is looking gooood :thumbup1: But the way you are posing isn't flattering you one little bit, and so the pictures don't actually look so great and you probably look a hell of a lot better in real life.
> 
> Sorry if it sounds like I'm being a cnut but I've a feeling you'll take this the way its meant and like me, would rather be told something constructive, early enough to fix it, than have it left unsaid until after the comp when its too late.
> 
> Of course... if your friend whos teaching you posing has already noted and is fixing all these points then tell me to fcuk off and ignore me
> 
> You know am only telling ya cos I lufs ya and I want you to do well
> 
> Z xx


FOOK ME where have you been :thumb:

Repped for this post madame as it goes :whistling:

I'm not happy with it either tbh - legs look awkward & gangly and not showing shape

Now Nicky is fantastic however she is physique not toned so perhaps this is the problem - they are a lot different re posing.

Right then re arm position on bis: I have been told to adopt the higher position because my arms are soooo long - Paul and Rachel Grice but I actually think you are right - maybe I still havent got what they meant - or what you mean ? Have a look in profile album zar - earlier bi shots are with arms held at the lower position - compare and contrast and gimme an idea of something in between the 2 perhaps :laugh:

*Side pose where you have one foot forward and one back dnt look right either. Stand with your weight on your "back foot" and that foot under your hip.... bend the knee slightly and point the front foot forward and turn the toe slightly outward.*

Strikes me that this is a very 'toned figure' stance so will process and try it tomorrow in the gym ...might rope in the owner to see what he makes of it all

*Re side chest *

Dunno actually - they ask you to pick 4 dont they. Was planning on taking an entire week off work to research and sort routine so it looks like the schedule is even fuller now ...

*Sorry if it sounds like I'm being a cnut but I've a feeling you'll take this the way its meant and like me, would rather be told something constructive, early enough to fix it, than have it left unsaid until after the comp when its too late.*

LOL would rather look like a [email protected] in posing pics than on the stage so it was well worth you telling me - you've been there and done it so who better to offer advice :thumb:

Cheers zar xx


----------



## Jem

LMAO BEKS ! look at me fat @rse jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze hahaha hahaha


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> LMAO BEKS ! look at me fat @rse jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze hahaha hahaha


What? Where???? Lol you should see some of the pics of me!!! I look like I'm doing a dive in one of them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

pmsl I know what I see ! are they on facebook then ...suppose I better trot over and have a look some time .. you know my misgivings about fb - I dont go there ! hmmm

Anyway - post the diving one purrlease !


----------



## Beklet

Seriously, check out my avi and the thunderthighs within! :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> pmsl I know what I see ! are they on facebook then ...suppose I better trot over and have a look some time .. you know my misgivings about fb - I dont go there ! hmmm
> 
> Anyway - post the diving one purrlease !


No you don't now add me lol!!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Seriously, check out my avi and the thunderthighs within! :laugh:


I saw you in real life Beks - and you looked owt but thunder thighs  stop spreading vicious rumours about yourself :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I saw you in real life Beks - and you looked owt but thunder thighs  stop spreading vicious rumours about yourself :lol:


I'm not lol I may be short but I'm wide and was the chubbiest there


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I'm not lol I may be short but I'm wide and was the chubbiest there


 :lol: I see the pic now - what were you doing :whistling: there were a lot of solid girls there Beks - get lost with your chubby business - you hide it well if that's the case :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> :lol: I see the pic now - what were you doing :whistling: there were a lot of solid girls there Beks - get lost with your chubby business - you hide it well if that's the case :thumbup1:


I was demonstrating how to rollerskate while squatting - something we have to practice before we sneak up on people and knock them flying - it's one of the few things I can actually do! :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Zara reps for that post. I for one know nothing about posing so have learned something today.

Jem re the posing, there's a link here. Am sure Z will tell you if it's any good or no. I was wondering, perhaps the problem is you can't see your own back. Have you got anywhere with 2-3 mirrors so you can see yourself from the back, cause I reckon that would help work out the arm position. Or go shopping where they have the 3mirrored changing rooms.

Jem there are lots of piccies from the seminar on FB. Here's a pic of you looking v. serious










I think you're on the left in this one?










There's more if you want?


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I was demonstrating how to rollerskate while squatting - something we have to practice before we sneak up on people and knock them flying - it's one of the few things I can actually do! :laugh:


haha sounds like great fun - maybe I need that as a hobby instead :whistling:

Ok so here are the 2 pics with arms held at different angles

[obviously there is about a month between the 2 so back comes out more on last pic]


----------



## Jem

Ooooh fook ! stop it - I look ready to take someone on in a fight !

On the first one [with Lohani talking] I was dying the death - see my cuddling that cup of coffee ...I was literally dead on me feet man ! it was all too much for me LOL

Cheers Lys x

Least I am facing the right direction mind you ....unlike pixie pants on the floor (aye - you!)


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Ooooh fook ! stop it - I look ready to take someone on in a fight !
> 
> On the first one [with Lohani talking] I was dying the death - see my cuddling that cup of coffee ...I was literally dead on me feet man ! it was all too much for me LOL
> 
> Cheers Lys x
> 
> Least I am facing the right direction mind you ....unlike pixie pants on the floor (aye - you!)


I actually thought you looked quite cute in the coffee cup one. :thumb:

Re the 2 pics, the first one where your upper arms are in line with your shoulders looks better. With your forearms, perhaps have them more vertical, cause ATM they are pointing so tightly to your head it looks like you're squishing your biceps flat?

EDIT: Second pose with upper arms slightly up may emphasise the muscles more, but don't point your forearms to sharply to head?

Take more pics.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> FOOK ME where have you been :thumb:
> 
> Repped for this post madame as it goes :whistling:
> 
> I'm not happy with it either tbh - legs look awkward & gangly and not showing shape
> 
> Now Nicky is fantastic however she is physique not toned so perhaps this is the problem - they are a lot different re posing.
> 
> Right then re arm position on bis: I have been told to adopt the higher position because my arms are soooo long - Paul and Rachel Grice but I actually think you are right - maybe I still havent got what they meant - or what you mean ? Have a look in profile album zar - earlier bi shots are with arms held at the lower position - compare and contrast and gimme an idea of something in between the 2 perhaps :laugh:
> 
> *Side pose where you have one foot forward and one back dnt look right either. Stand with your weight on your "back foot" and that foot under your hip.... bend the knee slightly and point the front foot forward and turn the toe slightly outward.*
> 
> Strikes me that this is a very 'toned figure' stance so will process and try it tomorrow in the gym ...might rope in the owner to see what he makes of it all
> 
> *Re side chest *
> 
> Dunno actually - they ask you to pick 4 dont they. Was planning on taking an entire week off work to research and sort routine so it looks like the schedule is even fuller now ...
> 
> *Sorry if it sounds like I'm being a cnut but I've a feeling you'll take this the way its meant and like me, would rather be told something constructive, early enough to fix it, than have it left unsaid until after the comp when its too late.*
> 
> LOL would rather look like a [email protected] in posing pics than on the stage so it was well worth you telling me - you've been there and done it so who better to offer advice :thumb:
> 
> Cheers zar xx


Bicep pose... Am trying to find some decent pics but need to look through folders... am sure I have a good one of malika I want to show you but meantime have attached small ones. She's tall too and does "dunces hat" type but in your pics I think your arms are too high... elbows need to come down some plus you need to drop shoulders and bring them out to side.

NO side chest in toned figure required. In fact theres no compulsories as such. Trained figure you get asked for poses.

Toned figure they will ask for the quarter turns, then they will ask for a pose from the front, pose from the left, pose from the rear, pose from the right. Can be any pose and doesn't even have to be one of the compulsory poses used in other nabba classes... its literally *A *pose so you can make up whatever flatters you best. 

I am first to admit am not the worlds best but if we catch up in Leeds we can go to Flex and run through some stuff


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> haha sounds like great fun - maybe I need that as a hobby instead :whistling:
> 
> Ok so here are the 2 pics with arms held at different angles
> 
> [obviously there is about a month between the 2 so back comes out more on last pic]
> 
> View attachment 38595
> 
> 
> View attachment 38596


Lifting elbows up higher as per 2nd pic is ok but aim hands above head and slightly wider apart as per mailkas pics. You've raised elbows but hands are still in same position in relation to your head. Shoulders/rear delt position concerns me more... need to draw shoulders apart at the back looks like you are forcing your shoulderblades together, and stop trying to touch your ears with your shoulders 

One of the malika pics I included one to describe the stance with the feet in the side pose that I was meaning....


----------



## Jem

AAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

P!ssing elbows and arms

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Malika's hot though isnt she


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> LMAO Grey that post is a blast from the past :lol: - over a year ago! :confused1: :lol:Training has changed erm ever so slightly since then
> 
> How are you - not seen you about on the board for a good while
> 
> I think you should start from last post as opposed to first ...this journal is erm kinda long and rambling :tongue:


  yeah I realised this just now when I forgot that clicking on the linky in whats just been posted takes you to the first post and not the last... sigh... it was late is all I can offer in my defence... :innocent:

I am doing ok... better now than I have been for a while and training seriously again which feels great... had to sort out a bunch of personal stuff but hopefully thats all done now and so I am back... Mwahahahahaha... :thumb:

Good to see your training is paying dividends by the ton... those pics rock...!!!


----------



## 3752

the thing with posing everyone has there own way that is not incorrect.....

your posing in your last lot of pics are good Emma and show huge improvements what you need to remember is that this is all new to you so you will not nail posing on every pose straight away......

take a look at the girls at the NABBA Britain Final last year in the Toned class,,,,this shows that for each pose their are many ways to do it.....

http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2009/britain/Miss%20Figure%20-%20Toned/album/index.html

please do not compare yourself to the girls onstage..


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> AAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> P!ssing elbows and arms
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Malika's hot though isnt she


Yup she always looks fab :thumbup1: She poses extremely well too and is very graceful!

You know it could be something as simple as you just needing to consciously relax that shoulder/upper back area when you pose? Know when you are uptight or tense your shoulders tighten and kinda rise up then when you catch yourself doing it and relax they drop a bit...?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya hun just popping by in between lectures. Hope all is well, thanks for the chat the other day much appreciated  ) x


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> the thing with posing everyone has there own way that is not incorrect.....
> 
> your posing in your last lot of pics are good Emma and show huge improvements what you need to remember is that this is all new to you so you will not nail posing on every pose straight away......
> 
> take a look at the girls at the NABBA Britain Final last year in the Toned class,,,,this shows that for each pose their are many ways to do it.....
> 
> http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2009/britain/Miss%20Figure%20-%20Toned/album/index.html
> 
> please do not compare yourself to the girls onstage..


Hearing you loud and clear Paul - thanks for the chat today as well :thumb:

Just need to make it all as natural and flowing as I can really ...I am coming to realise that this is only my first show and I need to give myself a bit of a break and chill out  I'll just be happy if I manage to stay upright in all 6 inches :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup she always looks fab :thumbup1: She poses extremely well too and is very graceful!
> 
> You know it could be something as simple as you just needing to consciously relax that shoulder/upper back area when you pose? Know when you are uptight or tense your shoulders tighten and kinda rise up then when you catch yourself doing it and relax they drop a bit...?


RELAX :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: aye - sure I will be completely at ease on the day ...no worries :lol: :lol:



Bettyboo said:


> Hiya hun just popping by in between lectures. Hope all is well, thanks for the chat the other day much appreciated  ) x


Cheers T - yep busy and absolutely knackered this week for some reason - really really drooping .... No probs :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Trained back today

fasted cardio am - 45 mins x trainer

*Back*

Pull downs [wide] - 4 x 15 - 30kg

Pull downs [narrow] - 3 x 15 - 40kg

Seated Row - 4 x 15 - 30kg

DB Row - forgot what they were ffs so cocked that one up! Knew I was missing something just not what ...did some shrugs on that farmer thing in lieu

[whoops - p!ssed off with myself for that]

BB Upright Rows - 4 x 15 reps [whoops threw in an extra set as well ...]

Can tell you that my back is very sore already. The pain after sessions is becoming intense and my strength is very much suffering this week as well ...good job I am training alone or I would be getting shouted at for being weak

Post weights cardio 45 mins - 20 mins x trainer but legs could take no more [they are battered, I am battered...] switched to incline treadmill for last 25 mins on 5% incline

Tired and sore  but another day over !


----------



## strange_days

Damn girl no flies on you !


----------



## Jem

Fasted cardio done albeit in the gym and after the school run -I just dont have the energy to get it all done and eat and get kids to school on time ! Had a letter through with regards to my boy being late in the mornings WHOOPS ...crap mom alert 

*45 mins incline treadmill - 6% *

Feels like such a cop out on the treadmill as opposed to the cross trainer but honestly I am exhausted. Will be having a really early night tonight.

Also a bit stressed with work and car tax due today so have to find the insurance certificate asap or I will be slapping tarmac for the forseeable

Have daughter's party to arrange, got new sofa and chairs to try and fit in the house [which the ex is helping me with so have him to contend with as well..] ...and everything costs mucho mullah !

Mind you - could be worse ....I could be moving house in the last 2 weeks of my prep :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Feckin easter egg hunt at daughter's school tonight :confused1: In The Rain ...[yes it needed capitalising]

Having rest day from weights today as I am aching like a b*stard - so cardio x 45 mins later just


----------



## vsideboy

wow missed alot in my 5 days off work (yep I can only be bothered to check the forums when I'm meant to be working haha)

Emma you're looking good now, progress is coming on well by the looks of things. Can't believe you were so stressed about not being ready in time, chuck on some boot polish (sorry fake tan) and you'll be fine.

Can't wait to see the pics of the contest. I'm sure you'll have alot of people cheering for you regardless of the outcome, so just be glad theres so much love about round here lol.


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> Fasted cardio done albeit in the gym and after the school run -I just dont have the energy to get it all done and eat and get kids to school on time ! Had a letter through with regards to my boy being late in the mornings WHOOPS ...crap mom alert
> 
> *45 mins incline treadmill - 6% *
> 
> Feels like such a cop out on the treadmill as opposed to the cross trainer but honestly I am exhausted. Will be having a really early night tonight.
> 
> Also a bit stressed with work and car tax due today so have to find the insurance certificate asap or I will be slapping tarmac for the forseeable
> 
> Have daughter's party to arrange, got new sofa and chairs to try and fit in the house [which the ex is helping me with so have him to contend with as well..] ...and everything costs mucho mullah !
> 
> Mind you - could be worse ....I could be moving house in the last 2 weeks of my prep :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Feckin easter egg hunt at daughter's school tonight :confused1: In The Rain ...[yes it needed capitalising]
> 
> Having rest day from weights today as I am aching like a b*stard - so cardio x 45 mins later just


puddleduck you should have a reality tv show....fly on the wall type thing.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Thanks Dan ! I am what I am for this year so will make the most of what I have and just sort out the finer details now 

Off season diet sounds really good right now though - cannot wait :thumb:

Will be interesting to see how my perspective on food has changed afterwards though - I had been eating quite clean for a long time but prep is something else LOL ....hope I remember what 'eating clean' means in a couple of months :lol:



strange_days said:


> Damn girl no flies on you !





Pelayo said:


> puddleduck you should have a reality tv show....fly on the wall type thing.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


What's with the fly jokes :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: ...have I said something funny ?


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Mind you - could be worse ....I could be moving house in the last 2 weeks of my prep :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


last 8 days of the prep madam  certainly is not the best thing to do but just could not be avoided you will see in my log how it has effected me.... :whistling: told you bad times happen to us all


----------



## Jem

Hey russ was wondering where you got to - anyone would think you had better things to do at work. I am doing a grand job of avoiding raising

sh!tey overhead reqs :thumb:

Done the dishes and cooked me chicken all in an effort to avoid doing what I really need to do 

...oh and I'm knackered ...drained but happy :thumbup1:

Oh I am re decorating the living room as well - sick of black and white. Neutral with plum tones I think. Must be softening in old age ! - went and got wallpaper samples yesterday - what fun :bounce:

Had a vivid dream last night -felt so real ...I was eating fish n chips :cool2:

How's you ? Recovered yet ? 



Pscarb said:


> last 8 days of the prep madam  certainly is not the best thing to do but just could not be avoided you will see in my log how it has effected me.... :whistling: told you bad times happen to us all


Even worse! :whistling: sorry for you Paul, but it made me feel a damn sight better and stopped me whinging like a biatch [for this week anyway ]

 so...erm thanks :beer:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> decorating again??
> 
> sometimes i do a bit of work!! ;-0
> 
> ive recovered from saturdays outings, just stuck with a chesty cough thats just p1ssing me off now tbh.... but easter weekend so just trying to see what easter eggs i fancy!!


PMSL I still havent painted the hall russ :whistling: it might get done ...before the show - perhaps - maybe :lol:

Easter eggs hmmm I just dont feel the cravings this week for some reason ...would have to be something with caramel and nuts for me ...what you going for then - tempt me taste buds :thumb:

I just made protein pancakes and they were yummy :thumbup1:

Tried them before and fooked them up - but did it today and it worked

1 scoop pro pep [vanilla]

1 egg white

nutmeg

25g almonds

whizzed it in the blender and put in the tefal - sprinkled almonds into mix

Did not stick - first time in my life I have flipped a whole pancake and not had it stick to the ceiling :bounce:

WAS amazingly tasty :lol: :lol:

hope I dont get b)llocked for the extra egg white because I would definitely have this again


----------



## Jem

Hmmm I have no appetite for chicken which I am currently trying to eat with cabbage and leek YUMMY YUMMY ..bet you're jealous!

Fookin chicken ...

Weeks - about a year Russ LOL

I stick pancakes to the ceiling - I cannot be the only one though eh?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Hmmm I have no appetite for chicken which I am currently trying to eat with cabbage and leek YUMMY YUMMY ..bet you're jealous!
> 
> Fookin chicken ...
> 
> Weeks - about a year Russ LOL
> 
> I stick pancakes to the ceiling - I cannot be the only one though eh?


am sick to death of all diet food... have no motivation to eat any of it lol


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> am sick to death of all diet food... have no motivation to eat any of it lol


it's sitting in my stomach as I type - it was grim 

....yet in fact, there's not actually anything wrong with it so purrleeeease dont people inundate me with alternative flavourings :lol:

it's just samey and samey and samey 

and the same for everyone dieting currently

I just like whinging about it :thumb:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> er, no!! although i would like to feel like eating anything right now!!
> 
> cant even face the chocolate buttons:confused1:


WTF NOT EVEN GIANT ONES :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Cass

Zara-Leoni said:


> am sick to death of all diet food... have no motivation to eat any of it lol


X 2 Zar, am forcing the chicken and turkey down at the mo, ugh!!! Motivation for dieting has gone out the window this week, must be something in the air!!

How are you Jem? you're recent progress pics look great, back is looking rather fab :thumb: you're a trooper chick x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cass said:


> X 2 Zar, am forcing the chicken and turkey down at the mo, ugh!!! Motivation for dieting has gone out the window this week, must be something in the air!!
> 
> How are you Jem? you're recent progress pics look great, back is looking rather fab :thumb: you're a trooper chick x


...tried prawns yesterday as not had them in ages and was still the same.

Actually gonna mail Lee about it see if I can eat anything else for a couple of days....


----------



## RACK

How do you come up with all this tasty stuff????

All I've had for 10 weeks is dry chicken, almonds, bit of salmon and some peanut butter lol. Next time I have food with flavor I think I might actually pass out lol!!!


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> ...tried prawns yesterday as not had them in ages and was still the same.
> 
> Actually gonna mail Lee about it see if I can eat anything else for a couple of days....


Lean steak...you know you want to!!! :laugh:

Venison?


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> no, appetite is zero!! forcefeeding dry bread!
> 
> obviosly being a bloke this illness is far worse than anyone else would have ever had it! :-0


Well but of course you poor poor man  ...so eaten anything other than dry bread in me absence .......  ...some choccie buttons ?...



Cass said:


> X 2 Zar, am forcing the chicken and turkey down at the mo, ugh!!! Motivation for dieting has gone out the window this week, must be something in the air!!
> 
> How are you Jem? you're recent progress pics look great, back is looking rather fab :thumb: you're a trooper chick x


Thanks Cass - re the back haha cannot quite believe there is something there meself -that was a bit of a shocker :lol: just makes me determined to improve it even more over the next couple of years ...loving this game [sometimes]

As for being a trooper - erm not really :laugh: just doing the same as everyone else on here really. I just complain louder about EVERYTHING 



Zara-Leoni said:


> ...tried prawns yesterday as not had them in ages and was still the same.
> 
> Actually gonna mail Lee about it see if I can eat anything else for a couple of days....


CHOCOLATE :thumb:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> How do you come up with all this tasty stuff????
> 
> All I've had for 10 weeks is dry chicken, almonds, bit of salmon and some peanut butter lol. Next time I have food with flavor I think I might actually pass out lol!!!


LMAO that's why it was so nice ....and protein pancake recipes are all over the shop on here J ....just gotta do some reading in the food section my little chickenpie :lol:



Beklet said:


> Lean steak...you know you want to!!! :laugh:
> 
> Venison?


For zar maybe

I dont eat red meat though -cannot bring myself to after 23 years of being a veggie :lol:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> yeah, dry cereal! absolute joke :-(


well if you're off your food - you must be poorly sick  maybe you should be resting at home with dvds and lemsip :thumbup1: ooh that sounds really nice ! Gonna watch some DVD with the kids before I do me cardio

Little Miss Sunshine

Dont ask -I have no idea :whistling: it was on offer in sainsbury's -I bought 10 different ones to get me through horrid sessions at home

So for me

THE CAR IS TAXED YAYA :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

eventually

Me = Plum

*Post Office Visits *

*1st attempt *

Took entire envelope with insurance details along with everything else. NO INSURANCE CERT = *FAIL * 

*2nd Attempt*

Searched for hours for insurance cert today [sorted out black bag full of rubbish along the way] ...Finally found it just in time for the school run. Went to PO -whereupon the man behind the counter informed me that it was for the Golf. Wrong car = *FAIL:cursing:*

Gave up came home with 2 hours to find the correct certificate ....

Just now managed to renew it online sans cert ffs :bounce:

Tonight - will be watching DVD, sunbed, cardio and bath methinks


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> yeah think your right. only plus side is plummetting bodyweight!!
> 
> reminded me about my car paperwork. got a drivers awareness course ffs!


OMG lol - was it for speeding ?


----------



## Kate1976

Quick fly by missy - hope ur OK? Double cardio sucketh doesn't it 

Need to sort out Leeds I guess? xx


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Quick fly by missy - hope ur OK? Double cardio sucketh doesn't it
> 
> Need to sort out Leeds I guess? xx


Yes lady ! LOL double cardio :whistling: doncha just feel so fookin amazing afterwards though :thumb:

Fab day -I have erm done stuff ...

- Car is road legal which is always good

- Sorted all paperwork and office stuff

- Spring cleaned the kitchen cupboards and all the food stuffs

- Cooked chicken for tomorrow

- Cooked 2 batches of pasta bake for the kids & froze them

- Made them dessert [sf jelly]

- Even managed to do a bit of work

Woohoo

I was dragging me @rse around so not sure how I did it all ...but I did :thumbup1:

Still not done me cardio though 

Forgot - not had chance to look re hotels...will look tomorrow as I should have time ! we will book in advance and somewhere decent ...still have to send tracey me deposit as well [will do that first thing] ...busy bee me


----------



## Jem

OMG did not finish my cardio until midnight whilst watching Cabin Fever 2 [i know the feeling ...I get cabin fever in the gym]

At least it is done though !

Not quite sure why I am still going though?

Have not had any stims today ....felt bloody wonderful tbh ..


----------



## vsideboy

Jem said:


> well if you're off your food - you must be poorly sick  maybe you should be resting at home with dvds and lemsip :thumbup1: ooh that sounds really nice ! Gonna watch some DVD with the kids before I do me cardio
> 
> Little Miss Sunshine
> 
> Dont ask -I have no idea :whistling: it was on offer in sainsbury's -I bought 10 different ones to get me through horrid sessions at home
> 
> So for me
> 
> THE CAR IS TAXED YAYA :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> eventually
> 
> Me = Plum
> 
> *Post Office Visits *
> 
> *1st attempt *
> 
> Took entire envelope with insurance details along with everything else. NO INSURANCE CERT = *FAIL *
> 
> *2nd Attempt*
> 
> Searched for hours for insurance cert today [sorted out black bag full of rubbish along the way] ...Finally found it just in time for the school run. Went to PO -whereupon the man behind the counter informed me that it was for the Golf. Wrong car = *FAIL:cursing:*
> 
> Gave up came home with 2 hours to find the correct certificate ....
> 
> Just now managed to renew it online sans cert ffs :bounce:
> 
> Tonight - will be watching DVD, sunbed, cardio and bath methinks


Was going to say, why not just do it online, don't need any forms then its all automatic these days.


----------



## Jem

vsideboy said:


> Was going to say, why not just do it online, don't need any forms then its all automatic these days.


Aye but until it arrives through the post [b Hol wkend] I am driving round on an old disc and bound to get stopped at some point - just a pain in the butt !



1russ100 said:


> mobile phone!! fvckers, oh well! :cursing:


Russy ! naughty naughty - serves you right :lol:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> true i suppose.
> 
> just trying to by an exercise bike online! fvcking hassle and a half!
> 
> mite just save stress, *get a dog and go running*!


...that is part of my future plans also- want a weimeraner along with the house in the country :thumb:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> weathers getting better so i feel a dog and some outdoor morning workouts are def on the list for this year! :thumb:


Don't hold your breath on the weather ! it was gonna snow yesterday ...but sounds good ..

Ever tried running outdoors abroad on holiday ? [i suppose this is a ridiculous question because your choccie buttons would melt] ...it nearly killed me


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> ive trained away when i was competative swimming and ran on the beach but that was my full time thing at the time but that was what i was there for. :confused1: (should have got out more)
> 
> *As for holiday, sunbed-bar-pool- sleep - repeat till drunk!*


Why'd you stop then ? I like swimmers - great shoulders :thumbup1:

I expect nothing less from you :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


----------



## Jem

Ok not sure if I mentioned this before [only 5 million times] ....but I have mahoosive issues with my tummy and how it looks post kids .... [bloody kids have a lot to answer for] & it wrecks my confidence [although I'm not a shrinking violet by any means LOL].

It was/is my main concern in getting on a stage and putting myself up for criticism based on pure aesthetics because it just isnt pleasing on the eye [FACT]

Combine this with the fact that I am knocking on [34] and skin just doesnt spring back quite as you would like !

Me - up there with 20yr olds is a scary prospect -so trying not to think about that and with this in mind took this shot today after cardio

The improvement is vast actually & can only improve by next year

So actually I am giving meself a pat on the back all in all

Over the [nearly] 9 weeks I have lost 1 stone and 5 lbs [hopefully all fat] and I look and feel better

I am finally enjoying this prep malarky :bounce:

So I am fooking off on holiday and forgetting all about the comp. Speak to you all when I get back* :thumb:



*just kidding :lol:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> as far as swimmers go i was medium built, the top few are huge and id reached my limit. trained 14times per week, was full time, had no life. went to the national finals, didnt make top 8, (11th out of 80+) took a month off and thats roled in to 13years now!!


That is a lot of training :confused1:

Dont you miss competitive swimming though ? do you still swim ?


----------



## hilly

jem stomach looks fine there and much much improved if im honest. i can only seeing it tightening up as you progress. there are also creames that can help with loose skin etc as im sure paul will advise you on if needed closer to the time but you are doing well jem im impressed and pleased for you as i am struggling greatly and couldnt imagine doing this with kids 

its also nice to pop in here and not read about cheats and all sorts of nice cakes. i have stoped venturing in from fridays to sundays so you guys can get all the talk of ure cheats out of the way lmao.

as you put a pic up today i have also its my avi. getting there slowly but surely 7.5 weeks to go not long.


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> i used to do ten sessions in the pool, two gym, two circuits a week. like i said i had free days so its not like i was doin that and a 9-5.
> 
> i do and dont miss it. would love to be at that fitness level again.
> 
> i dont swim now unless its getting wet on holiday.
> 
> i think when you have put so much in to something you exhuast all interest in it.


Hmm I am hoping that is not the case for me then :laugh:



hilly said:


> jem stomach looks fine there and much much improved if im honest. i can only seeing it tightening up as you progress. there are also creames that can help with loose skin etc as im sure paul will advise you on if needed closer to the time but you are doing well jem im impressed and pleased for you as i am struggling greatly and couldnt imagine doing this with kids
> 
> its also nice to pop in here and not read about cheats and all sorts of nice cakes. i have stoped venturing in from fridays to sundays so you guys can get all the talk of ure cheats out of the way lmao.
> 
> as you put a pic up today i have also its my avi. getting there slowly but surely 7.5 weeks to go not long.


Cheers hilly - I cannot deny it's better -still a massive head fook for me as Paul is fully aware [ :whistling: ] but I am trying to confront it !

Posting that pic is a massive thing for me because it's exposing my biggest weakness & I sit here imagining people saying eugh when they look at the post  Never mind -all looks better with Protan [no one will ever know :lol: except you lot]

As for the creams - ON ORDER  not expecting miracles -accepting that it is what it is ....for now

Great avi Hilly - cannot fault it - think you will shine boy :thumb:

Re kids : not at all, everyone has issues to contend with - I could have it a lot tougher and many do and still manage to get on stage :beer:


----------



## vsideboy

Jem said:


> Aye but until it arrives through the post [b Hol wkend] I am driving round on an old disc and bound to get stopped at some point - just a pain in the butt !
> 
> Russy ! naughty naughty - serves you right :lol:


Shouldn't matter if you get stopped, as the police will check their computer and that will say that it is taxed, you say you're just waiting for it to arrive.

Anyway, on with the training!

p.s. belly's looking great in that picture kiddo, don't know what you're worried about. Wish mine was half as good as that.


----------



## RACK

BLOODY HELL!!!!! ABS AHOY!!! Well done Jem!


----------



## Kate1976

Looking good hun....looking good...us 30+ laaadies will kick their ****s on stage


----------



## CharlieC25

Looking GOOOD babe that stomach is firming up nicely and look at those abs I am jealous! I seem to have lost mine and not actually sure I own any 

Have a good holiday woman xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey up me duck

midsection looks good, will only get better from here and not long before it looks fantastic.


----------



## Greyphantom

Holy [email protected] Jem, you are looking pretty damn awesome...!!! the hard work is really paying off big time...


----------



## Jem

vsideboy said:


> Shouldn't matter if you get stopped, as the police will check their computer and that will say that it is taxed, you say you're just waiting for it to arrive.
> 
> *I know just dont want to get pulled over ... it will stress me out*
> 
> Anyway, on with the training!
> 
> p.s. belly's looking great in that picture kiddo, don't know what you're worried about. Wish mine was half as good as that.


Hmmm thanks Dan - my mental issues!



RACK said:


> BLOODY HELL!!!!! ABS AHOY!!! Well done Jem!


LOL did you post yours yet then ...:laugh:



1russ100 said:


> ive just seen that photo. def all starting to happen!!
> 
> im sure that you wont exhaust interest. was at it for years and years day after day!!


Thanks russ - I hope not. When I started at this training business my ex thought I would tire of it and move onto another sport ....because he couldnt consistently stick to it - he said I wouldnt either :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Looking good hun....looking good...us 30+ laaadies will kick their ****s on stage


LMAO and why the hell shouldnt we :thumbup1: Quite excited really !

Did you get me email - sent the one we should book hun - smack in the city centre as well 



CharlieC25 said:


> Looking GOOOD babe that stomach is firming up nicely and look at those abs I am jealous! I seem to have lost mine and not actually sure I own any
> 
> Have a good holiday woman xx


Cheers carly -getting somewhere at least ! lol you jealous of moi -I dont think so sex bomb 

I was joking/fantasising about the holiday though  xx



Incredible Bulk said:


> hey up me duck
> 
> midsection looks good, will only get better from here and not long before it looks fantastic.


ey oop A :laugh: thanks for popping in -and that's the aim -to never be ashamed of my body ever ever again :beer:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Holy [email protected] Jem, you are looking pretty damn awesome...!!! the hard work is really paying off big time...


PMSL Grey ! thanks hun -got to be something good coming out of this slog

LOL at all these comments - thanks so much 

It's big progress for me, but not a finished product. I would like to think that these comments are deserved and that someone wont take to starting another thread about ass licking journals over the next couple of days

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752

these comments are deserved jesus give your self a break woman....


----------



## Jem

AM Fasted Cardio

Has been late all this week due to me being so tired getting up and sorting the kids - so all done post school run at 9:00 which means I dont eat first meal until 10am

*45mins x trainer *

*Abs - All 3 sets of 15 *

crunches

v sits/frogkicks

leg raises

I have been doing leg raises since I first started training & they still never get any easier ffs :cursing: hate the b*stard things !

*PM*

*
Chest *

Pec-Deck 3 x 15 reps

30kg

Incline Smith press 3 x 15 reps

20kg [ :confused1: ]

Incline DB fly 3 x 15 reps

7.5s

Cable x over's 3 x 15 reps

fook knows weight -pin out !

Strength is measurably down :confused1: I hate chest at the best of times because I am so very weak -today was laughable. I had a couple of lads I could have worked in with but quite frankly it would have been embarrassing :lol:

Good session though - I am a lot happier and relaxed these days. Hope it lasts ....

PM cardio still to do - will watch second half of Cabin Fever 2 on the x trainer at home.

I quite like the am cardio session and then pm at home. I have more time to do things !

NB: am cardio will be done at home during half term in the main I think. The reason for this being that for the past 2 mornings I have been very faint after the session.

Yesterday, I was nearly out for the count, had to sit in the gym and have a coffee before I could drive home ...clearly, I am not superwoman and need food to sustain me 

Today I cooked again :bounce: :bounce:

I am becoming some weird kind of cook/feeder I think :whistling:

I made chicken stew type thingy :

Chicken fillet cubed [chicken...you dont say eh?]

*Veggies *

Sweet potato

Leek

Cabbage

Celery

Green capsicum

Onion

*Herbs *

Coriander /Medium Curry Powder /Onion granules

Tomato Puree [hope this was allowed - just used a squirt for flavour ]

Bang chicken in the pan with the herbs and add boiling water - simmer for a bit until partially cooked then add the veggies

SIMPLE -cooks itself and did me 2 meals on the move :thumb:

Took it to pal's house to eat - they were all having chippie and tuna mayo baguettes ...everyone wanted to taste mine instead though  strange feckin people!

I would have given anything for the tuna baguette tbh :confused1:

Had a protein pancake again today with almonds

I have swapped out peanut butter in favour of the almonds and I feel so much better for it :confused1: bit confusing - but I dont actually like pnut butter at the minute - it tastes too sickly and oily :cursing: ...I tried buying Meridian instead of Whole Earth but still no good.

I think the peanut butter was encouraging sweet cravings as well so until I am desperate, will stick with the almonds


----------



## hilly

i love meridian peanut butter. miss it to be honest. dam this low fat diet.

i feel you on feeling weak etc. forst 5 mins in gym im ok then i just get worse as the workout goes on. out of breath all the time and no drive so to speak


----------



## LittleChris

Have you tried almond butter Jem? Tastes superb!


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> these comments are deserved jesus give your self a break woman....


that's what I was doing 

...but you know how people love to biatch 



hilly said:


> i love meridian peanut butter. miss it to be honest. dam this low fat diet.
> 
> i feel you on feeling weak etc. forst 5 mins in gym im ok then i just get worse as the workout goes on. out of breath all the time and no drive so to speak


What fats do you have hilly ? whatever your doing -it's certainly doing the trick [mind you, no cheat for 8 weeks ...uhhmm not sure I could have done that ...really, dont think I could]

Re training - awful feeling isnt it !



LittleChris said:


> Have you tried almond butter Jem? Tastes superb!


Chris I have an addictive nature - I love almonds and I would be hooked I think....= fatty jem :laugh:

Yet in saying that - sweet cravings are well and truly absent this week

BRING ON THE FISH AND CHIPS AND MOOOOOSHY PEAS AND CURRY SAUCE :bounce:


----------



## hilly

only fat i have jem is from 1 whole egg in the am then steak and chicken


----------



## yummymummy79

I don't post much but I always have a read to catch up in here, and just had to say you're doing yourself down with your opinion on your stomach, looks fab and is testament to the hard work you've been putting in. Being another 30+ mummy I'd kill for a stomach like that! As Paul said, give yourself a break chick! You're doing great.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Don't hold your breath on the weather ! it was gonna snow yesterday ...but sounds good ..
> 
> Ever tried running outdoors abroad on holiday ? [i suppose this is a ridiculous question because your choccie buttons would melt] ...it nearly killed me


Dnt get me started on snow... :cursing:

I ran on the beach every day when I went to south africa... loved it :thumbup1:

Tum looks better chick


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> only fat i have jem is from 1 whole egg in the am then steak and chicken


OMFG :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

There - now that I definitely could not do ...would not do this if I had to eat that kind of food for such a lengthy period of time - you're good ! 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Dnt get me started on snow... :cursing:
> 
> I ran on the beach every day when I went to south africa... loved it :thumbup1:
> 
> Tum looks better chick


I hate running in the heat - just kills me 

cheers zar :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

yummymummy79 said:


> I don't post much but I always have a read to catch up in here, and just had to say you're doing yourself down with your opinion on your stomach, looks fab and is testament to the hard work you've been putting in. Being another 30+ mummy I'd kill for a stomach like that! As Paul said, give yourself a break chick! You're doing great.


Nice of you to say hello then - de-lurking is required !

really appreciate the comments


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I hate running in the heat - just kills me


By the ocean is ok it dnt feel hot :thumbup1:

Sand kills the legs though!


----------



## Bettyboo

Blady Fantastic pic hun, look good :0) xx


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> By the ocean is ok it dnt feel hot :thumbup1:
> 
> Sand kills the legs though!


sand is quite horrid actually ...gets in all the wrong places :whistling: :whistling:...like cans of pop, egg sarnies....



Bettyboo said:


> Blady Fantastic pic hun, look good :0) xx


Tar T - hope you're ok and still sticking to the diet and training plan :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Just done pm cardio ....it's been a busy week and not ideal timings on am or pm cardio - late starts and late finishes

But it has been the best week of my prep so far - really enjoyed it although am shattered all of the time


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> sand is quite horrid actually ...gets in all the wrong places :whistling: :whistling:...like cans of pop, egg sarnies....
> 
> Tar T - hope you're ok and still sticking to the diet and training plan :thumbup1:


Yeah hun am sticking to it like glue, and working hard

loving your attitude hun and you will rock on stage. :thumb: x


----------



## Jem

Glad too hear it T - you have achieved so much already dont forget - so dont get headfooked [says the headfook expert lol] by the time delay - look at it positively !

I am determined to have fun Tara - why should it be all hard work & muscles. Toned figure gets so much criticism - well fook it - they want tranny glam they can 'ave it ...I am looking forward to having mucho bling, mahoosively over the top extensions a la Katie Price & looking blacker than the ace of spades


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Glad too hear it T - you have achieved so much already dont forget - so dont get headfooked [says the headfook expert lol] by the time delay - look at it positively !
> 
> I am determined to have fun Tara - why should it be all hard work & muscles. Toned figure gets so much criticism - well fook it - they want tranny glam they can 'ave it ...I am looking forward to having mucho bling, mahoosively over the top extensions a la Katie Price & looking blacker than the ace of spades


Go for it hun, enjoy it thats the whole point! REjoy the training and enjoy taking part. Most of all enjoy winning be proud and stand tall on that stage :bounce: xx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Glad too hear it T - you have achieved so much already dont forget - so dont get headfooked [says the headfook expert lol] by the time delay - look at it positively !
> 
> I am determined to have fun Tara - why should it be all hard work & muscles. Toned figure gets so much criticism - well fook it - they want tranny glam they can 'ave it ...I am looking forward to having mucho bling, mahoosively over the top extensions a la Katie Price & looking blacker than the ace of spades


Tranny glam :lol: :lol:

Just seen pic of ur lil belly awwwwwww  Looking good can see abs, far more than i see on my little porker belly and well done for posting it up as u said it was hard to bring urself to do it :thumbup1: If i had abs like that id be walkin about with a tank top on :whistling: Just covering my fat nips :laugh:

As for all the comments i think ur comments are well deserved tbh. You have done great and no one can say otherwise tbf. A lot of ar2e licking does go on in journals hun, but some journals like yours are deserving of good comments. Lets put it this way id not say lookin good if u wernt :lol: If i come back in a week or two and i cant see ur abs no more and no improvment is made, ill be like.. listen fat fuk what u playing at  Keep at it jem ur doing ace, practice posing keep up diet and training and ur gonna do class. Wish u all the best 

Tranny glam :lol: Tickled me nowt wrong with trannys, tinyballs on here knows a lot about all that carry on lmao :thumbup1: Im off to sleep night night.


----------



## kitten30

Just caught up with your progress Jem...all going the right way :thumb: As if you'll look 'tranny glam' lol that made me spit my coffee all over the laptop. made me smile!:laugh: Not long to go now! xx


----------



## RACK

I'm going to have to stop reading this cos of all the food in it hahaha

And yeah I posted the pic up  x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Its not tranny glam its barbie glam and I love it  :lol:


----------



## Jem

kitten30 said:


> Just caught up with your progress Jem...all going the right way :thumb: As if you'll look 'tranny glam' lol that made me spit my coffee all over the laptop. made me smile!:laugh: Not long to go now! xx


LMAO true isnt it ? I am 6ft 5 in those heels - how many other women are that height soI might as well go with the flow and do a Priscilla :lol:

Trannytastic :thumb:



RACK said:


> I'm going to have to stop reading this cos of all the food in it hahaha
> 
> And yeah I posted the pic up  x


I should think so too :laugh:

erm what food ? oh you mean my culinary delights ?

Just made more as it goes - report later :tongue:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Its not tranny glam its barbie glam and I love it  :lol:


Me= Tranny

Zar = Barbie

Petite I am not


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Tranny glam :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just seen pic of ur lil belly awwwwwww  Looking good can see abs, far more than i see on my little porker belly and well done for posting it up as u said it was hard to bring urself to do it :thumbup1: If i had abs like that id be walkin about with a tank top on :whistling: Just covering my fat nips :laugh:
> 
> As for all the comments i think ur comments are well deserved tbh. You have done great and no one can say otherwise tbf. A lot of ar2e licking does go on in journals hun, but some journals like yours are deserving of good comments. Lets put it this way id not say lookin good if u wernt :lol: If i come back in a week or two and i cant see ur abs no more and no improvment is made, ill be like.. listen fat fuk what u playing at  Keep at it jem ur doing ace, practice posing keep up diet and training and ur gonna do class. Wish u all the best
> 
> Tranny glam :lol: *Tickled me nowt wrong with trannys, tinyballs on here knows a lot about all that carry on lmao* :thumbup1: Im off to sleep night night.


 :confused1: huh?

K thanks for that LOL you are a funny one & I know you're golden and tell it like it is. Fat fook might not be far off in a couple of months - at least in comparison to how I will be on the day :lol:


----------



## Jem

Ok 45 mins fasted cardio on x trainer, moving furniture all day and then trained shoulders tonight, pm 45 mins x trainer finished !

AM POOPED!

Knees are really hurting now - clearly due to twice daily sessions on the cross trainer

Will jointace or something similar help ?

Oh and I dont want to switch to anything else as cross trainer is the best for the show prep...dont feel like I am working hard enough on the treadmill even on an incline


----------



## Kate1976

Hey missy - chickeny thing coming up!

Eat and enjoy..I have made 2 batches this week already 

Will call you today about Leeds


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey missy - chickeny thing coming up!
> 
> Chop a couple a couple of red onions and some mushrooms and fry off in a pan with a little EVVO. Add in half a can of chopped toms, then a packet of Schwartz Chicken Tikka spices and loadsa water. Add as as many chuck boobs to the mix as you need and broil until cooked.
> 
> Eat and enjoy..I have made 2 batches this week already
> 
> Will call you today about Leeds


....and there was me feeling bad about having a squirt of tomato puree ... :confused1: :confused1:

sorted :thumb:

THANKS KATE [at least someone cares enough totell me instead of banging on about how lovely it is and not sharing the secrets :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ]

OK Katie - am a busy bee on a saturday so if you cannot call tonight when I am a collapsed heap then I will do me best to answer when you do ...


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> ....and there was me feeling bad about having a squirt of tomato puree ... :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> sorted :thumb:
> 
> THANKS KATE [at least someone cares enough totell me instead of banging on about how lovely it is and not sharing the secrets :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ]
> 
> OK Katie - am a busy bee on a saturday so if you cannot call tonight when I am a collapsed heap then I will do me best to answer when you do ...


LOL - tis yum and has killed off my curry cravings a treat!

Ok lady - will call you tomorrow...not too early tho eh 

Have a good day.... xx


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> LOL - tis yum and has killed off my curry cravings a treat!
> 
> Ok lady - will call you tomorrow...not too early tho eh
> 
> Have a good day.... xx


okie dokie - you too !

cheat night tonight though...what's your desire ?

I dont really feel that bothered tbh but still going for fish n chips if the boss says aye 

Lost 2lbs this week but did work extra extra hard on the cross trainer this week to ensure I dropped and me knees know about it 

21lbs in total yay !

Happy, happy, happy :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I can see results now - starting to come from the legs at last I think ....it's just all on me @rse ....OMG ! cannot be wobbling about on stage :lol:


----------



## Jem

Yay just done arms and 20 mins cardio then gym shut ...they are always having to turf me oot the door these days...it used to be clubs....

will do cardio after cheeeeeeeeeeeeat meal which I am very much looking forward to but also panicking about because I finally feel like I am getting somewhere...

Mooshy Peas eh - BRING THEM ON !


----------



## vsideboy

Jem said:


> okie dokie - you too !
> 
> cheat night tonight though...what's your desire ?
> 
> I dont really feel that bothered tbh but still going for fish n chips if the boss says aye
> 
> Lost 2lbs this week but did work extra extra hard on the cross trainer this week to ensure I dropped and me knees know about it
> 
> 21lbs in total yay !
> 
> Happy, happy, happy :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> I can see results now - starting to come from the legs at last I think ....*it's just all on me @rse ....OMG ! cannot be wobbling about on stage* :lol:


looks good in your avvy :thumbup1:

nice one on this weeks loss :thumb:


----------



## Jem

vsideboy said:
 

> looks good in your avvy :thumbup1:
> 
> nice one on this weeks loss :thumb:


LOL the leggings hold it in :lol: :lol: :lol: thanks Dan


----------



## Jem

Fasted cardio x 45 mins x trainer

PM cardio x 45 mins x trainer [and a bit extra on the treadmill because I was talking & I felt like a fattie pants after cheat last night]

Protein pancakes & Pepsi Max are saving me from all the chocolate eggs I am surrounded by today ....


----------



## XJPX

well dun on the weight loss again   , ooo luv a bit of pepsi max.....sainsburys do a gd sugar free cream soda aswell.....once uv drunk tht, fill the can with pepsi max and u get sugar free vanilla tasting pepsi haha.....one of the many stupid things i discovered during my prep


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> well dun on the weight loss again   , ooo luv a bit of pepsi max.....sainsburys do a gd sugar free cream soda aswell.....once uv drunk tht, fill the can with pepsi max and u get sugar free vanilla tasting pepsi haha.....one of the many stupid things i discovered during my prep


Just 2 smilie faces x 2 :confused1: :lol: hmmmph 

Gonna try that ! I love cream soda ....

Cheers J x :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> :confused1: *huh?*
> 
> K thanks for that LOL you are a funny one & I know you're golden and tell it like it is. Fat fook might not be far off in a couple of months - at least in comparison to how I will be on the day :lol:


He's referring to someone asking for my bikinis in my journal... me and Kev reckon he actually wants them to wear himself - dress up as a figure girl and pose in front of the mirror  :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> He's referring to someone asking for my bikinis in my journal... me and Kev reckon he actually wants them to wear himself - dress up as a figure girl and pose in front of the mirror  :lol:


well at least it's preferable to the comments I get from jimbo the troll. He commented on my pictures saying I look like a man - which is nice 

anyway....

Fasted morning cardio done watching Heros catch up

Now watching Lost Boys with me daughter (initiating her really, being as I knew it off by heart when I was young lol)

Dont think I will go to the gym today - will just have as a cardio day at home = kids are away for the week so plenty of time to catch up


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> well at least it's preferable to the comments I get from jimbo the troll. He commented on my pictures saying *I look like a man* - which is nice
> 
> anyway....
> 
> Fasted morning cardio done watching Heros catch up
> 
> Now watching Lost Boys with me daughter (initiating her really, being as I knew it off by heart when I was young lol)
> 
> Dont think I will go to the gym today - will just have as a cardio day at home = kids are away for the week so plenty of time to catch up


There is NO freaking way you could be mistaken for a man or even thought to look like a man there Jem... you are combining femininity with awesome condition in the best possible way... if I werent married you would have some serious trouble... :thumb: :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## RedKola

Jimbo's a pr1ck, end of!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> well at least it's preferable to the comments I get from jimbo the troll. He commented on my pictures saying I look like a man - which is nice
> 
> anyway....
> 
> Fasted morning cardio done watching Heros catch up
> 
> Now watching Lost Boys with me daughter (initiating her really, being as I knew it off by heart when I was young lol)
> 
> Dont think I will go to the gym today - will just have as a cardio day at home = kids are away for the week so plenty of time to catch up


LMAO there are some charmers in the world eh? 

Lost Boys was great.... not watched that in yrs lol.

Cardio.... meh.... yuk. Gotta be done though hey? (says she eyeing her treadmill with distaste.....  )



Greyphantom said:


> There is NO freaking way you could be mistaken for a man or even thought to look like a man there Jem... you are combining femininity with awesome condition in the best possible way... if I werent married you would have some serious trouble... :thumb: :whistling: :tongue:


Ah I get it.

Are you trying to hint in your own wee subtle way that you like Jem...? Not that every post you've made so far suggests it or owt.... :whistling:

 :laugh: :lol:  :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ah I get it.
> 
> Are you trying to hint in your own wee subtle way that you like Jem...? Not that every post you've made so far suggests it or owt.... :whistling:
> 
> :laugh: :lol:  :laugh: :lol:


Hey in my defence I would like to point out that I like all the ladies here... including your fine self ZL...!!! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Fatty Fly-By - watched Lost Boys the other week - it's still great but Christ Jami Gertz s a terrible actor!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

LMAO cheers Grey

LA - yet again - I agree with you [i got negged by jimbo last time I agreed with you mind you LMAO]

....Feel sorry for him really, he should just come out of the closet instead of hating on women because he doesnt fancy them

[....if that is indeed his problem, which is might not be of course ...only other explanation is that he is a [email protected] and we dont like to make such base assertions]

I know I dont look like a man for the record LOL - I definitely have a woman's @rse & hips [mores the pity]

PMSL Beks - she so is ..." Micheal's great I like Micheal" - talk aboot wooden ffs ...

Well ...just finished pm cardio - watched Harry Brown which was good

so that's it for the day

Looking forward to getting into the gym tomorrow and doing back - although my stamina seems to go quickly - ok at first, feel really strong and give it my all, and then I am weak as a kitten ...

Paul has tweaked my diet and I am on lower carbs to maintain fat loss. All I have done today besides eat and cardio is dose on the sofa ffs ...hope I feel a bit livelier tomorrow. Off to bed in a second.


----------



## clairey.h

kids leave any hidden easter eggs for you :lol: :lol:

I sat and watched lost boys the other night to.....lol, not to be left out...isnt there a lost boys two now as well?????


----------



## Beklet

clairey.h said:


> kids leave any hidden easter eggs for you :lol: :lol:
> 
> I sat and watched lost boys the other night to.....lol, not to be left out...isnt there a lost boys two now as well?????


Yes, Lost Boys - The Tripe...... :lol: :lol:

Saying that I've not seen it but prob will in the next couple of weeks lol


----------



## clairey.h

Beklet said:


> Yes, Lost Boys - The Tripe...... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Saying that I've not seen it but prob will in the next couple of weeks lol


been waiting for it to come on movie channel as it didnt seem worthy of being paid for.....so no I dont have much faith :lol: :lol: not sure if its a remake or a part two.....


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> kids leave any hidden easter eggs for you :lol: :lol:
> 
> *I hid them and then forgot where I put them - so when they couldnt find them...they asked for clues so I sent them on a right wild goose chase rather than admit I didnt have a clue *  **
> 
> I sat and watched lost boys the other night to.....lol, not to be left out...isnt there a lost boys two now as well?????


LMAO why is everyone watching it at the minute - I loved that film, know it off by heart [as well as Ferris Buellers Day Off...if you see it, buy it for me claire..I have had no joy]



Beklet said:


> Yes, Lost Boys - The Tripe...... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Saying that I've not seen it but prob will in the next couple of weeks lol


Yes - a while back they made that - it's sh1te as it goes and complete sacrilege - bears no resemblance to the original film

Dont watch it :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

LMAO careful where you sit, your gonna end up with a choccy bum...... 

so you say its sh1te...Ive got to buy it now to watch it just to see if its that bad.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LMAO careful where you sit, your gonna end up with a choccy bum......
> 
> so you say its sh1te...Ive got to buy it now to watch it just to see if its that bad.... :lol: :lol:


LOL they have been leaving it all over the shop ...I keep finding ickle malteser bunnies :cursing: and then they come and ask me if they can eat my sugar free jelly :cursing: Kids eh :lol:

I promise you - it's rubbish claire


----------



## clairey.h

pmsl...had to read that twice, thought you meant kids are rubbish...was thinking you dont have to tell me..... :lol: :lol: :lol: only joking??????

im off to bed...have you done your 2nd cardio yet ummmm..... get on with it fatty  :lol: else those creme eggs will still be sitting on your ar5e this time next week....... :lol: :lol: :lol: stop it, dont stress..... you know thats not true 

speak to you tomorrow  xxx


----------



## vsideboy

clairey.h said:


> LMAO careful where you sit, your gonna end up with a choccy bum......
> 
> so you say its sh1te...Ive got to buy it now to watch it just to see if its that bad.... :lol: :lol:


Put it this way, I almost fell asleep when my GF made me watch the original Lost Boys.... I almost Died when she made me watch the LB2 it truly is that bad. Absolute pointless, theres only 1 of the original cast in it and they've made him out to be some gung ho, bad ass vampire slayer with a voice that could only be acheived through smoking 500 cigars a day for life!

Save your cash claire, seriously.


----------



## vsideboy

Em, you doing some late cardio there, do you find it easier or more difficult to get to sleep afterwards?


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl...had to read that twice, thought you meant kids are rubbish...was thinking you dont have to tell me..... :lol: :lol: :lol: only joking??????
> 
> im off to bed...have you done your 2nd cardio yet ummmm..... get on with it fatty  :lol: else those creme eggs will still be sitting on your ar5e this time next week....... :lol: :lol: :lol: stop it, dont stress..... you know thats not true
> 
> speak to you tomorrow  xxx


LMAO I finished my cardio by 22:30 last night so earlier than usual :lol: and as for the creme eggs - biatch ! I hadnt actually told Paul that I ate 2 CREME EGGS ffs :cursing: I was gonna mention it [and the ensuing guilt] but decided not to ....GRASSingasscowbagslutwhore 

HERE IS MY CONFESSION : I ATE 2 CREME EGGS ON SUNDAY :ban: (cheers for that claire [biatch] - I would like to say that confessing is cathartic but it's fookin not ...)

I am paying for my sins in the form of extreme guilt as all good catholic girls do - and paying penance in cardio & Hail Mary's



vsideboy said:


> Em, you doing some late cardio there, do you find it easier or more difficult to get to sleep afterwards?


I prefer doing it fasted am and after last meal as late as poss as it helps me sleep and makes me think my body is a little inferno, burning fat while I sleep lol - not sure whether it's true or not, but psychologically it's good for me!


----------



## vsideboy

interesting, I'd have thought the extra adrenalin would keep you awake. Guess not. I'd love to do fasted cardio, but I already think I'm a loony getting up at 5 to goto work, so getting up at 4 would be insane!



> GRASSingasscowbagslutwhore


haha feel the love!!


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> only 2? i had a few although i ate a easter egg through the night last night while i was half asleep!!
> 
> hows it all going?


Yes but I'm totally not supposed to be doing that russ - it's just wrong at this stage and I was weak ...pathetic really !

Other than that though I am cool ...enjoying it all now as it goes. I need music sorted though russ and I dont know how to edit a track to cut bits out and make it the right length ..is there a programme I can download or something :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:



vsideboy said:


> interesting, I'd have thought the extra adrenalin would keep you awake. Guess not. I'd love to do fasted cardio, but I already think I'm a loony getting up at 5 to goto work, so getting up at 4 would be insane!
> 
> LOL no I am fooked when I get off it :laugh:
> 
> I could not get up at 4am unless I could go back to bed once cardio was done...so pleased I have the type of job which allows me to get it done later ...
> 
> haha feel the love!!


Indeed :beer:


----------



## vsideboy

Jem said:


> Yes but I'm totally not supposed to be doing that russ - it's just wrong at this stage and I was weak ...pathetic really !
> 
> Other than that though I am cool ...enjoying it all now as it goes. I need music sorted though russ and I dont know how to edit a track to cut bits out and make it the right length ..*is there a programme I can download or something* :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Indeed :beer:


Here you go, This 'should' be good enough for you.

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

I use a beta version of it. Just import an mp3 into it, modify it how you want and then export it as an mp3 again.


----------



## RedKola

OOOFFFFT!!! 

You're in for it noo!!! *TWO* Creme Eggs?! How very dare you! LMAO :lol:


----------



## hilly

were the to creme eggs part of ure cheat jem or did you have these as extra???


----------



## Jem

Oooh I'm gonna kill claire !

Fooks sake ...

No I was a big fat cheater ..they were certainly most not part of my cheat

I succumbed on Sunday

Dont rub it in ...

Paul might have missed this if people didnt keep feckin mentioning it - now he is gonna go ballistic on me @rse ..or even worse ...tell me that I am not letting anyone down apart from myself ......OMFG

SSSSSSSSSSSShhhhhhh


----------



## hilly

come on jem ure lettin ureself down. you had a cheat that should have sufficed. you want to stand on stage knowing you have done everything in ure power to be in shape.

shape up


----------



## RedKola

I wouldn't worry about it too much Em, I'm sure even Paul has succumbed to a wee cheeky extra cheat on at least one of his diets! :thumb:

Jeez, everyone I know has, so I wouldn't beat yourself up about it! :thumb:

You're only human ffs!


----------



## RedKola

hilly said:


> come on jem ure lettin ureself down. you had a cheat that should have sufficed. you want to stand on stage knowing you have done everything in ure power to be in shape.
> 
> shape up


I hardly think a couple of creme eggs in her WHOLE diet is gonna 'let her down'!! 

But...what do I know?


----------



## Jem

Hilly you dont have to tell me that ...I know !

This is the man that went 9 weeks without a cheat RK ...he knows a thing or 2 about deprivation and determination ......power to him, I couldnt do that !

No one can make me feel worse than I already do so you can throw what you like at me ...the scales will tell the story on saturday simples. If I havent lost, I dont get a cheat this week and so be it. I knew that when I did it ...


----------



## hilly

RedKola said:


> I hardly think a couple of creme eggs in her WHOLE diet is gonna 'let her down'!!
> 
> But...what do I know?


No i dont either however jem is putting real effort into this anmd is making great progress and im of the thought that when i get up there and get my **** handed to me i will still no i did everything in my power to be the best i could have been which makes my placing irrelevant to me.

Plus jem had a cheat this should suffice. she now feels bad for cheating which will effect her mood etc and have a negative effect and possibly build up stress which can slow fat loss. all things she doesnt want.

just my observations.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> No i dont either however jem is putting real effort into this anmd is making great progress and im of the thought that when i get up there and get my **** handed to me i will still no i did everything in my power to be the best i could have been which makes my placing irrelevant to me.
> 
> Plus jem had a cheat this should suffice. she now feels bad for cheating which will effect her mood etc and have a negative effect and possibly build up stress which can slow fat loss. all things she doesnt want.
> 
> just my observations.


OMG - I am going to have my ass handed to me :confused1: that does not sound good ...erm should I not be doing this show then, in your opinion ?


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: All this dieting and everybody is at each other's throats!


----------



## hilly

Jem said:


> OMG - I am going to have my ass handed to me :confused1: that does not sound good ...erm should I not be doing this show then, in your opinion ?


I meant i am going to get my ass handed to me lol not you mad fish


----------



## Jem

LOL at chris - sorry mate no fighting here ! :whistling:

somehow ...I do not think that you are going to have your ass handed to you hilly ...purrlease  !

...as it goes, neither am I, even if I did have 2 creme eggs  !


----------



## hilly

ill be happy getting on stage in good condition then eating myself to 17 stone by this time next year lmao.

im bringing a whole new meaning to the word bulk. this is the only thing keeping me going. My mum bought me 2 of those malteser bunnys and there sat in my fridge staring at me everytime i open the door letting me know that i cnt have them lmao


----------



## leafman

hilly said:


> ill be happy getting on stage in good condition then eating myself to 17 stone by this time next year lmao.
> 
> im bringing a whole new meaning to the word bulk. this is the only thing keeping me going. My mum bought me 2 of those malteser bunnys and there sat in my fridge staring at me everytime i open the door letting me know that i cnt have them lmao


lmao id move them :lol: In fact better still id eat them :whistling:

jem.. just crack on and lmao @ im gonna kill claire comment  :lol:


----------



## Jem

ooh just you wait - wouldnt mind but she called me this morning - all fookin sweetness and light ...BIATCH LMAO


----------



## Jem

Oh and I cannot bulk because that would look horrendous ...I need to stay lean forever ...so I cannot look forward to that sort of thing! I'm thinking of doing another show in Sept to keep me focused ...

Winter bulk ...that sounds nice and cosy !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Oh and I cannot bulk because that would look horrendous ...I need to stay lean forever ...so I cannot look forward to that sort of thing! I'm thinking of doing another show in Sept to keep me focused ...
> 
> Winter bulk ...that sounds nice and cosy !


Oi missis - did you not listen to Emma at the seminar? Permanent extreme leanness will knacker your metabolism :nono: .......there will have to be an offseason :devil2:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Oi missis - did you not listen to Emma at the seminar? Permanent extreme leanness will knacker your metabolism :nono: .......there will have to be an offseason :devil2:


See Beks ...therein lies the problem ! the very one !

I will have major issues with putting on weight afterwards and losing hardness and newly found abs ....I know I am an OCD case waiting to happen.

Dont think I will develop an eating disorder but I WILL have a prob eating more carbs and I will do excessive cardio ...I can see it now ...so recognising a problem is half way to solving it right?

With that in mind, Kate and I are going to arrange to see Emma after the show


----------



## clairey.h

tell you what I will force feed you a curry with all the trimmings, dessert, wine by the bottle, in the morning full english...send you on your merry way with a car full off chocolate and you will learn to eat again.....promise  :lol: :lol: although you may not like me much afterwards


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> tell you what I will force feed you a curry with all the trimmings, dessert, wine by the bottle, in the morning full english...send you on your merry way with a car full off chocolate and you will learn to eat again.....promise  :lol: :lol: although you may not like me much afterwards


Have you seen the trouble you caused in my journal you ho :lol: :lol: :lol:

never mind strutting in here all blase and carefree promising all your wondrous cooking delights 

2nd weekend after show - I DEMAND FEEDING APLENTY

You forgot about the cherry lambrini :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ...best stock up chavpants :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Off to the gym now for pm cardio ....catch you later cowbag xxx


----------



## clairey.h

LMFAO...haha I have just read the last page back.............its your fault you could have just said it was on your cheat day, I never expected you to breakdown head in hands and confess all for gods sake........

who said anything about cooking.....I was more planning on taking you out for dinner and breakfast  being waited on hand and foot..thats more like it 

oh forgot the cherry nectar that is lambrini :lol: :lol: :lol: well at least it wont break the bank...its only about a quid for a bottle...lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> See Beks ...therein lies the problem ! the very one !
> 
> I will have major issues with putting on weight afterwards and losing hardness and newly found abs ....I know I am an OCD case waiting to happen.
> 
> Dont think I will develop an eating disorder but I WILL have a prob eating more carbs and I will do excessive cardio ...I can see it now ...so recognising a problem is half way to solving it right?
> 
> With that in mind, Kate and I are going to arrange to see Emma after the show


Trust me you will be fine.

I never put much weight on right after shows.... I have a bit of a pig out but I do carry on "dieting" just not as strict. If you are sensible you'll put on a few lbs in the first couple of weeks then over the next couple of months some more weight WILL go on, but if you apply the things you have learned during this diet you need not go back fully to how you were at the start 

However "stage weight" is NOT an option to maintain as you diet right down to a certain weight then in the last week you will lose a fair few lbs of just water... you cant maintain that for long lol


----------



## Galtonator

Jem good luck how long till show day? How you feeeling?


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LMFAO...haha I have just read the last page back.............its your fault you could have just said it was on your cheat day, I never expected you to breakdown head in hands and confess all for gods sake........
> 
> who said anything about cooking.....I was more planning on taking you out for dinner and breakfast  being waited on hand and foot..thats more like it
> 
> oh forgot the cherry nectar that is lambrini :lol: :lol: :lol: well at least it wont break the bank...its only about a quid for a bottle...lol


You know me claire - I cannot tell a lie nor even keep me fat gob shut ...it was gonna come out ... :laugh:

Anyway...taken out for dinner and brekkie YAY [rob's paying  ] - and waited on hand & foot - suppose it's nothing more than I deserve ... Oooh looking forward to this [have you informed him yet ...he cannot object, it's a done deal] Woohoo !



Zara-Leoni said:


> Trust me you will be fine.
> 
> I never put much weight on right after shows.... I have a bit of a pig out but I do carry on "dieting" just not as strict. If you are sensible you'll put on a few lbs in the first couple of weeks then over the next couple of months some more weight WILL go on, but if you apply the things you have learned during this diet you need not go back fully to how you were at the start
> 
> However "stage weight" is NOT an option to maintain as you diet right down to a certain weight then in the last week you will lose a fair few lbs of just water... you cant maintain that for long lol


LOL dont want stage weight forever - I want the other half of me face back and me boobies :lol: :lol:

I havent bought any new clothes in ridiculously small sizes either ...that would be a tad upsetting when they didnt fit anymore !

I am just trying to prevent emotional disaster occurring ...I think I will be sensible with food as I was eating pretty damn clean before but it's the lack of a goal or challenge or focus really I think.

Time for a new challenge methinks :cool2:



Galtonator said:


> Jem good luck how long till show day? How you feeeling?


5 weeks Galt and I am looking forward to it actually ! I feel like I am on track as well [for as good as I can be this year] so all in all - quite happy and content with it ! cheers for popping in !


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> See Beks ...therein lies the problem ! the very one !
> 
> I will have major issues with putting on weight afterwards and losing hardness and newly found abs ....I know I am an OCD case waiting to happen.
> 
> Dont think I will develop an eating disorder but I WILL have a prob eating more carbs and I will do excessive cardio ...I can see it now ...so recognising a problem is half way to solving it right?
> 
> With that in mind, Kate and I are going to arrange to see Emma after the show


url be surprised once u start gaining more muscle and seeing ur lifts go up, ur soon get used to off season...just dnt get as fat as me haha


----------



## vsideboy

vsideboy said:


> Here you go, This 'should' be good enough for you.
> 
> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
> 
> I use a beta version of it. Just import an mp3 into it, modify it how you want and then export it as an mp3 again.


<cough>

thanks Dan?

Seems my help was overlooked with all this cheating or not cheating arguements. Get on with it you lot! :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> See Beks ...therein lies the problem ! the very one !
> 
> I will have major issues with putting on weight afterwards and losing hardness and newly found abs ....I know I am an OCD case waiting to happen.
> 
> Dont think I will develop an eating disorder but I WILL have a prob eating more carbs and I will do excessive cardio ...I can see it now ...so recognising a problem is half way to solving it right?
> 
> With that in mind, Kate and I are going to arrange to see Emma after the show


Damn right we are  There maybe trouble aheeeeeeead 

Still I'd like my girls back please...but not sure I want to lose my abs to get em back?


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> url be surprised once u start gaining more muscle and seeing ur lifts go up, ur soon get used to off season...just dnt get as fat as me haha


cheers J - suppose I will, I do want to see how I can function normally and if indeed strength has improved at all.

I suppose what I am questioning is how much I want to do 'trained figure' ...to do that, I will need to put on some serious muscle over the next year and I just wonder if I am prepared to spend half the year looking flabby and half the year super lean ....as opposed to staying in toned and staying kindof lean all year round .....

Having said that....baby steps ! I will get this year out of the way before looking to next year ...I might hate every minute of being on stage and never ever want to do it again:whistling:

Just thoughts.... 



vsideboy said:


> <cough>
> 
> thanks Dan?
> 
> Seems my help was overlooked with all this cheating or not cheating arguements. Get on with it you lot! :thumb:


LOL very sorry Dan

It's not often I miss a post but I admit it ...I overlooked it 

Thanks for that - I wasnt expecting anyone else to answer other than russ :lol:

Repped accordingly !



Kate1976 said:


> Damn right we are  There maybe trouble aheeeeeeead
> 
> Still I'd like my girls back please...but not sure I want to lose my abs to get em back?


Thinking plastic fantastic is the way forward. Might look into that new procedure however - where they take fat from ass and inject in boobies ...got to be a sure fire winner - although apparently it takes a few treatments and is quite painful. Not looked into the cost of it yet either ...


----------



## vsideboy

no worries, didn't want you to miss the help thats all.

king of finding free stuff on the net me ya know haha.

but if you've dieted enough you might not have any fat left on your butt, will that mean you'll need to borrow someone elses butt fat to put in your girls?


----------



## stephy

Jem said:


> Thinking plastic fantastic is the way forward. Might look into that new procedure however - where they take fat from ass and inject in boobies ...got to be a sure fire winner - although apparently it takes a few treatments and is quite painful. Not looked into the cost of it yet either ...


 Silent follower butt-in here :lol:

I think that procedure is around 8k...cos i enquried about it, my surgeon told me i didnt have enough fat to fill my boobs up (he obv didnt look at my ass  )

There is also macrolane injections but i know 3 women who have all had to go get bits and lumps of it picked out their breasts because the stuff all hardened :confused1:


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> Silent follower butt-in here :lol:
> 
> I think that procedure is around 8k...cos i enquried about it, my surgeon told me i didnt have enough fat to fill my boobs up (he obv didnt look at my ass  )
> 
> There is also macrolane injections but i know 3 women who have all had to go get bits and lumps of it picked out their breasts because the stuff all hardened :confused1:


Hi Stephy 

glad you piped up with that ! I will not pay more than £3.5 so that's oot the window lmao :lol:

Imagine spending that much on yourself - I dont earn a good enough salary to merit such a selfish payout !

Oh well silicone it is !

LOL re macrolane : cheers for the heads up on that as well - nooooooooo lumpy boobies tar muchly

Will settle with prunes until xmas time I think :thumb:

As it goes - I have noticed that I dont actually wear a bra for support anymore ...I wear them to make it look like I have something there ...bit sad really :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think though, women might have the problem with boobs that men have with their willies ...as in they think they are never big enough ...

I dont actually think men mind small ones so long as the rest of the package is good. No one has mentioned my boobs apart from my ex ...[and he just has issues] I think the trade off is well worth it :cool2:

When I do have them done - I wont be having mahoosive great wangers neither ...just about a C cup would be nice and keep me in proportion !


----------



## stephy

I know its so expensive! and what if you then lost aload more weight after having it done? surely thge fat would come from there aswell?

I have my 2nd consultation to book the op on the 22nd of this month, i only want a C aswell even though my surgeon is adamant he thinks i could handle a D and "everyone always comes back and wishes they went bigger" i really dont think i would tho cos im not actually a fan of huge boobs!

What size were you before dieting-now? I just almost fill out an A ffs


----------



## RACK

Think my gf's were £3k Em.


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> I know its so expensive! and what if you then lost aload more weight after having it done? surely thge fat would come from there aswell?
> 
> I have my 2nd consultation to book the op on the 22nd of this month, i only want a C aswell even though my surgeon is adamant he thinks i could handle a D and "everyone always comes back and wishes they went bigger" i really dont think i would tho cos im not actually a fan of huge boobs!
> 
> What size were you before dieting-now? I just almost fill out an A ffs


Yeah I was discussing that with a pal as well - if you keep prepping - then you will keep losing them wont you ? she didnt seem to think so but whenever I lose weight - it's from the puppies and my face first !

A long time ago I was a DD but I was kinda fat :laugh:...and I dont want people talking to the boobs again ...

Before prepping I was a C sliding into a B and now ...well I dont fill a B but refuse to even look at A's - I dont even think I was an A cup in puberty :lol: :lol: :lol: . If I was petite I would not mind - but I am tall and broad so I need something to balance me and stop me looking mannish 



RACK said:


> Think my gf's were £3k Em.


Yep think that's the going rate at the moment and very reasonable for the confidence it would give.

I paid over that to have porcelain veneers on my teeth a long time ago and it was the best thing I ever did with regards to self esteem


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> fvck me. do you do less work than me?


LMAO I am trying to do some honest, just waiting for my chicken to cook ! Off all next week though and then another week for last days of prep :thumb: I am very lucky with my job ...just praying they dont discover that I actually do bog all anytime soon :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

look enough of all this selfish talk of limiting new bangers to C cup......if you are going to the trouble of having enhanced funbags....surely they should be massive comedy double gg's at least.

I hope I have convinced you of the error of your ways....just crazy diet talk!


----------



## vsideboy

Jem said:


> I think though, women might have the problem with boobs that men have with their willies ...as in they think they are never big enough ...


<cough> no problems from this fella!! :thumb:

and if any of you need them examining afterwards then look no further, I am happy to offer my boobexamination services (for a moderate fee obviously)


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Yeah I was discussing that with a pal as well - if you keep prepping - then you will keep losing them wont you ? she didnt seem to think so but whenever I lose weight - it's from the puppies and my face first !
> 
> A long time ago I was a DD but I was kinda fat :laugh:...and I dont want people talking to the boobs again ...
> 
> Before prepping I was a C sliding into a B and now ...well I dont fill a B but refuse to even look at A's - I dont even think I was an A cup in puberty :lol: :lol: :lol: . If I was petite I would not mind - but I am tall and broad so I need something to balance me and stop me looking mannish
> 
> Yep think that's the going rate at the moment and very reasonable for the confidence it would give.
> 
> I paid over that to have porcelain veneers on my teeth a long time ago and it was the best thing I ever did with regards to self esteem


Totally agree with everything you have said Jem...couldn't agree more! being tall and broad, we need a fair size rack to balance us out 

To that end, I have a consultation booked on 21st April.....so the comp is a win/win now. I place...woohoo..yey me! I don't place....bring on the boobs 

If I am really clever, I might even be able to pay for em out of the settlement figure from scummy, cheating ex! Ahhhhh karma is good!


----------



## vsideboy

Kate1976 said:


> If I am really clever, I might even be able to pay for em out of the settlement figure from scummy, cheating ex! Ahhhhh karma is good!


oo damn girl thats nasty,

'these baby's are what your money has paid for, and you don't even get to play with em'

ha!


----------



## Uriel

no seriously ladies, you do have to be a little sensible with bobby size.

Any more than would fill a hotair balloon basket is getting on for silly!


----------



## Kate1976

vsideboy said:


> oo damn girl thats nasty,
> 
> 'these baby's are what your money has paid for, and you don't even get to play with em'
> 
> ha!


Yep....too right! Should have keep it in his pants...lol!

.

Maybe I will make a FB album of "Kate's New Things" paid for by cheating ex and send him the link ?? :thumb:


----------



## Jem

OMG - all this boobie talk !

C's that's all

Russ what is an i-boxer ? some interactive boxing game? lol

Kate - I am waiting till xmas and will see where my body takes me then ...want to be a normal size before I go and have a consultation so letting things settle down first. Good on ya though girlie - I expect progress reports on that.


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> its a posh version of the thing you smack at the fair


LMAO they put one in our gym ...funny to watch the bicep boys hurting themselves like :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> LMAO they put one in our gym ...funny to watch the bicep boys hurting themselves like :lol:


I have the advanced version....The "I- Pished up Glasweigan".

It staggers towards you and tries to stick the heed on you and vomits down it's vest....it's so real I call it dad:lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> OMG - all this boobie talk !
> 
> C's that's all
> 
> Russ what is an i-boxer ? some interactive boxing game? lol
> 
> Kate - I am waiting till xmas and will see where my body takes me then ...want to be a normal size before I go and have a consultation so letting things settle down first. Good on ya though girlie - I expect progress reports on that.


Sorry missy....feels good to get it off my chest...did you see what i did there 

I had considered it before the prep (was only a b then!) but I always put 'others' first ...not any more!! i will keep you updated...


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> LMAO they put one in our gym ...funny to watch the bicep boys hurting themselves like :lol:


Sure I've seen you eyein it up as you enter the gym. You so want to have a go. :lol:


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> I have the advanced version....The "I- Pished up Glasweigan".
> 
> It staggers towards you and tries to stick the heed on you and vomits down it's vest....it's so real I call it dad:lol:


PMSL aye - I kind of miss those displays not living in Newcastle anymore :lol:



PRL said:


> Sure I've seen you eyein it up as you enter the gym. You so want to have a go. :lol:


:laugh: the amount of times I have come out of the women's and nearly got knocked out by some lad who fancies himself as the next sugar ray is no laughing matter :whistling:

...right that's it ...next time we're all there together - we are all having a bash :beer:



Kate1976 said:


> Sorry missy....feels good to get it off my chest...did you see what i did there
> 
> *Oh you nipped back...yes, I was keeping abreast of things brah - nothing gets past me [did you see what I did there * :whistling: *] * :lol:
> 
> I had considered it before the prep (was only a b then!) but I always put 'others' first ...not any more!! i will keep you updated...


Indeed !


----------



## Greyphantom

Cor yes, you girls with extended boobies... died and gone to heaven... although truth be told I dont reckon you need falsies... your packages are good enough (at least I know Kates is as I have met her... not that I was looking :innocent: :whistling: )


----------



## Jem

Just thought I had better mention that I trained back yesterday and then chest today. Weights are down - feeling really weak at the moment, quite scary really!

Chest looks good though - not scrawny at all really, it was very pumped after incline press and I am pleased with progress there. I hate chest sessions as I feel pathetic at the weights I lift but it would appear to be one of my better body parts !

Have trained with training partner for the last 2 sessions after a week long break. It was nice to have the break and make him realise that I am listening to Paul and not him...

...but finally got his seal of approval today - that week away meant that he could see the changes at last. He doesnt give an inch so if he can see that I will be ready then it must be true !

He even took into account my tiredness today and moved all the plates himself ....feckin miraculous that ...perhaps he is finally starting to remember what diet prep is like.

Was also talking to the owner and he wants me to do the sept show [uKBFF] as a lot of lads from our gym are doing it, as is Bob himself. He says I might as well ...food for thought...anyway he is ordering my Jantana for me so if he does that then I might feel obliged to represent the gym in sept ...

He also asked if he could take a look at my progress at the weekend as he can see I am sharpening up ... said I would...I know he wont headfook me as we have discussed my prep regularly.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> LMAO they put one in our gym ...funny to watch the bicep boys hurting themselves like :lol:


they put one in Fatties First just before i left,

anyway Jem if you need help applying the Jan Tana i'm a dab hand:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> they put one in Fatties First just before i left,
> 
> anyway Jem if you need help applying the Jan Tana i'm a dab hand:whistling:


I have a waiting list :cool2: :lol:Nutter:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Kate1976 said:


> Damn right we are  There maybe trouble aheeeeeeead
> 
> Still I'd like my girls back please...but not sure I want to lose my abs to get em back?


Its my permenant trade off unfortunately.... abs or boobs but never both at once :sad:



Jem said:


> Hi Stephy
> 
> glad you piped up with that ! I will not pay more than £3.5 so that's oot the window lmao :lol:
> 
> Imagine spending that much on yourself - I dont earn a good enough salary to merit such a selfish payout !
> 
> Oh well silicone it is !
> 
> LOL re macrolane : cheers for the heads up on that as well - nooooooooo lumpy boobies tar muchly
> 
> Will settle with prunes until xmas time I think :thumb:
> 
> As it goes - I have noticed that I dont actually wear a bra for support anymore ...I wear them to make it look like I have something there ...bit sad really :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I think though, women might have the problem with boobs that men have with their willies ...as in they think they are never big enough ...
> 
> I dont actually think men mind small ones so long as the rest of the package is good. No one has mentioned my boobs apart from my ex ...[and he just has issues] I think the trade off is well worth it :cool2:
> 
> When I do have them done - I wont be having mahoosive great wangers neither ...just about a C cup would be nice and keep me in proportion !


LMAO... ditto... I dont actually need a bra and can do cardio etc very comfortably without one... NOTHING moves.... reason being most of it is muscle now 

Believe it or not I am 32C comfortably most of time. Even now that not really changed... over time I've learned to keep leaner offseason especially this last year, but I've also started benching properly and my chest muscles are far bigger than before. As such my chest size hasn't changed but the composition of it has.

I seriously want mine done too and I WILL eventually...

Thing is though C cup sounds good but its *not*. Esp on me cos its mostly muscle lol.... I could prob go from here to a DD or E easy... sounds a lot but am little and all things in proportion... plus when inevitably things happen that I cant train as much I'll lose a lot of that muscle and they will get smaller lol.



Greyphantom said:


> Cor yes, you girls with extended boobies... died and gone to heaven... although truth be told I dont reckon you need falsies... your packages are good enough (at least I know Kates is as I have met her... not that I was looking :innocent: :whistling: )


Seriously mate... I get embarassed for you reading your posts at times.... *cringe*


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey dude - how are ya? Not long to go now - love the avi babe looking HOT!! Ah I'm getting all reminiscent of last year and kicking myself for not applying myself to an off season straight away - I'd have 5 months of muscle gain now whereas due to my lazy ass I have nothing! grrr! nevermind at least I am eating properly now 

How are you feeling? x


----------



## Jem

LOL stopped thinking about boobs today ...I'm having a bad one !

Carly tar for popping in - just getting on with it - you know how it is....

I am supposed to have finished doing legs by now and just have another cardio session to do later. However...a knob jockey at the gym has prevented that .....so here I am ...still waiting to go and do them and dreading it ....

I feel sick and just wanted to get them out of the way .....

Did my fasted cardio in gym and took my brekkie with me ...just needed to heat it up in the staff microwave.

Proper [email protected] was working there today though and of course he had to make a big thing out of it - once he did it for me, everyone would want it blah blah fookin blah....BUT I will do it for you ......Told him to forget it, I didnt expect special treatment - He can FOOK RIGHT OFF

I KNOW the owner would not have had a problem with it .....nor would anyone else ....he is a [email protected] and I am sooooo mad

Training partner is always slating this person, and I always defend the fooker ....GGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Fuming !

Now I have another 2 trips to the gym to look forward to and the kids are coming back today ...it's hard trying to fit it all in at the best of times, never mind when idiots like him kick up a fuss just because they are on a power trip ...

I know when I go back in a bit he will be all nicey fookin nice as well ...which annoys me even more ...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

sounds like he loves the sound of his own voice...


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> sounds like he loves the sound of his own voice...


Nail on head A ...what a plonker ! could not believe what I was hearing to be honest  It's a bodybuilding gym ffs ...will be telling the owner what a plum he has working for him ...although he already knows :thumb:

It's just cocked up my whole day really ...


----------



## vsideboy

lol as michael winner would say 'calm down dear'

lol its cocked up your day, just cos he wouldn't originally cook your breakfast for you, but did do in the end? being a bit OTT aren't ya kiddo?

I prefer leg workouts cos I can actually lift more than a 15kg dumbell with my legs haha


----------



## Jem

vsideboy said:


> lol as michael winner would say 'calm down dear'
> 
> lol its cocked up your day, just cos he wouldn't originally cook your breakfast for you, but did do in the end? being a bit OTT aren't ya kiddo?
> 
> I prefer leg workouts cos I can actually lift more than a 15kg dumbell with my legs haha


Erm no ...he didnt do it ...and yes it did cock my day up because I had to come home to eat instead of eating there and then doing legs.

Today, I have 3 gym sessions to fit in with food in between, work to do and all before my children come home ...

Not being OTT at all ...it is very hard to fit it all in and I am not one for moaning about it normally but today has taken the p!ss

Think I am quite entitled to have a rant about it before I go back there :cursing:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> Sounds like your having fun!! ha
> 
> leg workouts are good when you start but lets be honest, fvcking horrible thought!!


russ I am dreading it more than ever before ...I normally do legs on a monday for this very reason!

I know how weak and tired I am this week and I know it's going to batter the life out of me and when the kids come back, I will be dead to the world and a mardy @rse to boot :whistling:


----------



## vsideboy

woah woah woah, only having a laugh.

chill out sister.


----------



## Jem

vsideboy said:


> woah woah woah, only having a laugh.
> 
> chill out sister.


you know what ? I cannot be @rsed with it dan. Diet talk maybe but I said I was having a bad day and I am.


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> i havnt trained legs hard hard for a while now, just token gestures these days for me!!
> 
> can you not do it tommorow instead?


LOL have thought about it ...but I have shoulders & posing tomorrow then arms on saturday. I am going at 2 ...then doing cardio with training partner straight after. My head is pounding !

Russy ! Men Must Train Legs :cursing: ....you should be ashamed :lol: Disco Muscles are not big and not clever :whistling:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> i do them, just not to the point of vomiting or passing out like i used to!!
> 
> got some nice jeans that i can get in at the moment, dont really want to be walking around like a fashion disaster with clothes that look sh1t!! ;-0


You sound just like me pal at the gym ...he loves his superdry jackets and his jeans  ..it's all about the nekkid look russ - forget the clothes :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Hey lady...sounds like he has small winky issues 

Small steps lady..if you can't fit it all in today...then tomorrow is another day lovely


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> !!


LMAO you know that requires a private explanation dont you ? Did donner get you hot :whistling:

Bloody hell - that's a long way off ...near my show date that :lol: they better be good then - fancy making people wait that long....


----------



## clairey.h

LMFAO........ microwave gestapo.......having fun today are we cold porridge yummyyumyum :lol: :lol: :lol: dont worry will cheer up your day when you answer the fookin phone you daftmarecowbagslutwhoreeatingcoldporrigelikegoldielocks!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey lady...sounds like he has small winky issues
> 
> Small steps lady..if you can't fit it all in today...then tomorrow is another day lovely


I missed this and I still havent replied to your text because my nail is long and I hate the blackberry keyboard ...still adjusting and it's hard work :lol: ...I managed to fit it all in ...and yes he has a small penis methinks ...

t!t :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LMFAO........ microwave gestapo.......having fun today are we cold porridge yummyyumyum :lol: :lol: :lol: dont worry will cheer up your day when you answer the fookin phone you daftmarecowbagslutwhoreeatingcoldporrigelikegoldielocks!!!!!!!


I WAS BUSY OK   

Least I dont have nekkid kiddies running round my gaff with foundation smeared all over their tummies :cool2:

LOL microwave gestapo - I like it  and no it wasnt cold...I came home and heated it up :cursing: ...you wait till I see him tomorrow - he will be scared now fpmsl and will be extra nice to D as well just in case he decides to tell him off :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> I missed this and I still havent replied to your text because my nail is long and I hate the blackberry keyboard ...still adjusting and it's hard work :lol: ...I managed to fit it all in ...and yes he has a small penis methinks ...
> 
> t!t :whistling:


No worries lady.....reps to you for fitting it all in 

Heat it up tomorrow and sit and eat it right next to him.....idiot!


----------



## Beklet

Fatty fly by.......not much to say really - off carbs and just done intense cardio class so most should be out of my system - spot me being a zombie in a couple of days lol :laugh:

Love idiots in the gym - I like building up to a good rant lol 

Looking forward to the next lot of pics :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> No worries lady.....reps to you for fitting it all in
> 
> Heat it up tomorrow and sit and eat it right next to him.....idiot!


LMAO I might just do that :lol:

Nah just one of those days Kate - so pleased it's out of the way now though!

Probably will not be able to walk tomorrow

I seemed to have a lease of life and managed the whole session including glute workout and calves and even cardio on the cross trainer which is always a no-no after legs ...

I just dont want to waste a single session now by not putting 100% in ...I dont want to stand on that stage and think I wish I hadnt skived calves/glutes or whatever ...

Only 4 leg sessions left :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Fatty fly by.......not much to say really - off carbs and just done intense cardio class so most should be out of my system - spot me being a zombie in a couple of days lol :laugh:
> 
> Love idiots in the gym - I like building up to a good rant lol
> 
> Looking forward to the next lot of pics :thumb:


Yo Beks 

stop calling it fatty fly by ffs :laugh:...so how is the ole PLing going ? enjoying it ? No carbs ? are you doing keto now ?

Glad you're looking forward to them...I'm not :lol: in fact, it seems - the more weight I drop, the less willing I am to bare all in a bikini ...I think this mindset will not work on May 9th though so perhaps need to work on it :cool2:

Will either do them tomorrow night whilst posing or Sat at my pals ... either way they will go up as usual - masochist that I am.


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Yo Beks
> 
> stop calling it fatty fly by ffs :laugh:...so how is the ole PLing going ? enjoying it ? No carbs ? are you doing keto now ?
> 
> Glad you're looking forward to them...I'm not :lol: in fact, it seems - the more weight I drop, the less willing I am to bare all in a bikini ...I think this mindset will not work on May 9th though so perhaps need to work on it :cool2:
> 
> Will either do them tomorrow night whilst posing or Sat at my pals ... either way they will go up as usual - masochist that I am.


Rwad my journal I'm 12 stone lol (I say at least 4lbs of it is PMT bloat though lol!)

No carbs as I'm going to Whitby in 2 weeks and even the clothes I wore in October are a bit tight - need to drop a couple of inches off my waist so I can fit them again and dropping carbs is easiest and safest - I only start to lose strength after 3 weeks :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Rwad my journal I'm 12 stone lol (I say at least 4lbs of it is PMT bloat though lol!)
> 
> No carbs as I'm going to Whitby in 2 weeks and even the clothes I wore in October are a bit tight - need to drop a couple of inches off my waist so I can fit them again and dropping carbs is easiest and safest - I only start to lose strength after 3 weeks :laugh:


It's never been a year since you were there last though has it ? what are you going there for ? Hmmm suppose you would fare ok on that being as you dont like oats anyway ! I would miss them too much I think ...saying that ...Paul might make them vanish out of my diet sometime soon :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

vsideboy said:


> lol as michael winner would say 'calm down dear'
> 
> lol its cocked up your day, just cos he wouldn't originally cook your breakfast for you, but did do in the end? being a bit OTT aren't ya kiddo?
> 
> I prefer leg workouts cos I can actually lift more than a 15kg dumbell with my legs haha


Spot the person who hasn't got a fcking clue...... :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> It's never been a year since you were there last though has it ? what are you going there for ? Hmmm suppose you would fare ok on that being as you dont like oats anyway ! I would miss them too much I think ...saying that ...Paul might make them vanish out of my diet sometime soon :lol:


Nope 6 months ago I last went! I admit I can do without sugar, but not fat, after all you can get fake sugar :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Spot the person who hasn't got a fcking clue...... :whistling:


Indeed  



Beklet said:


> Nope 6 months ago I last went! I admit I can do without sugar, but not fat, after all you can get fake sugar :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Oh that's ok then - you know you are getting really old when last year feels like last week 

with you on that one Beks ......gotta love the fats


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I WAS BUSY OK
> 
> Least I dont have nekkid kiddies running round my gaff with foundation smeared all over their tummies :cool2:
> 
> LOL microwave gestapo - I like it  and no it wasnt cold...I came home and heated it up :cursing: ...you wait till I see him tomorrow - he will be scared now fpmsl and will be extra nice to D as well just in case he decides to tell him off :thumbup1:


it got a whole fookin lot worse :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

shower head turned on.........on the floor......... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: put the phone down to you, went to check on them....saw water pouring out from under the door :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: my throat is now soar..............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> it got a whole fookin lot worse :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> shower head turned on.........on the floor......... :cursing: :cursingut the phone down to you, went to check on them....saw water pouring out from under the door :cursing: :cursing: my throat is now soar..............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

neglectful mother

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I did say when tommy came in like a little red indian wearing L'Oreal instead of warpaint ..do you wanna go see to them :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

So they were re-enacting titanic

FUNNY


----------



## clairey.h

titantic, this was 'the day after tomorrow' ....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

yeahyeahyeah neglectful...my kids didnt have to wait for there easter egg hunt whilst I was gassing on the phone...


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> titantic, this was 'the day after tomorrow' ....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> yeahyeahyeah neglectful...my kids didnt have to wait for there easter egg hunt whilst I was gassing on the phone...


:laugh: it was you I was on the phone to though :cool2:

It was worth it in the end...they still havent found one of them ....dunno where I put it :lol: although I did find a Malteser Bunny hiding in the sunbed :whistling: that definitely wasnt me !


----------



## clairey.h

you fat cow eating chocolate whilst getting a tan...what till paul reads this...you think your nice and brown but really its just the chocolate..........TRY HAVING A SHOWER your probably be really pasty:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

anyone would think we spend to much time on the phone :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you fat cow eating chocolate whilst getting a tan...what till paul reads this...you think your nice and brown but really its just the chocolate..........TRY HAVING A SHOWER your probably be really pasty:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> anyone would think we spend to much time on the phone :whistling: :lol:


   yum fancy being smothered in malteser bunnies :lol: :lol: ooh that's gotta be one for my list :thumb:

Phone, phone...wassat den ?  ..world goes to pot when I'm on the phone...


----------



## hilly

those malteser bunnies are dam gooooooood. ive got 2 in the fridge for when im done dieting.

id lick them off any1 at the moment if it meant i didnt gain the cals thats for sure.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> those malteser bunnies are dam gooooooood. ive got 2 in the fridge for when im done dieting.
> 
> id lick them off any1 at the moment if it meant i didnt gain the cals thats for sure.


Yeah if you dont touch them with your hands - the calories don't count :whistling: ...and if you lick hard enough you go into negative calories :lol:

WIN WIN :thumb:

NB: I havent actually tried this :innocent:


----------



## Uriel

hilly said:


> those malteser bunnies are dam gooooooood. ive got 2 in the fridge for when im done dieting.
> 
> *id lick them off any1 at the moment *if it meant i didnt gain the cals thats for sure.


Even Susan Boyles Minge lips?


----------



## kitten30

Jem said:


> yum fancy being smothered in *malteser bunnies * :lol: :lol: ooh that's gotta be one for my list :thumb:
> 
> Phone, phone...wassat den ?  ..world goes to pot when I'm on the phone...


 OHHHH my goodness, they are very delish aren't they? 1 is most def NOT enough (think you'd need at least 250 to cover me tho lol.

You still feeling +ve? How's your posing coming on? Great progress Jem xx:bounce:


----------



## hilly

Uriel said:


> Even Susan Boyles Minge lips?


im not at that stage per say yet but i can see it happening in a couple of weeks :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey im busy busy, so wont be able to post next week working in London no puter grrr 

Keep up the good work hun xx


----------



## Jem

kitten30 said:


> OHHHH my goodness, they are very delish aren't they? 1 is most def NOT enough (think you'd need at least 250 to cover me tho lol.





Uriel said:


> Even Susan Boyles Minge lips?





1russ100 said:


> id have had to been dietng a good couple of hours before i was that desperate!


OMG Uriel trust you to lower the tone :whistling: ..there was me thinking sexy thoughts post show & you come along with that :lol: Is that like Paul McKenna hypnosis via association type thing to put me off them for life ? It might have worked ...thinking more along the lines of caramel eggs now :cool2:

russ and hilly - surely never that desperado :confused1:

Kitt ? 250 ....methinks you're fibbing ...about 10 I would have thought, that leaves you with 240 to eat...you might be sick ...


----------



## MissBC

Hey chicken, how you doing, your pics are looking good!! Nice set of abs coming through?

How you feeeling/thinking/getting on with it all?

xx


----------



## Jem

kitten30 said:


> You still feeling +ve? How's your posing coming on? Great progress Jem xx:bounce:


Positive I am gonna make a [email protected] of meself aye 

Posing tonight and it's fine - it is what it is, I will do my best but not changing everything up at this point ...happy with quarter turns, not sure about triceps ...doubted this since the beginning..but will have a good natter with Nicky tonight and iron it all out !

Routine ....bleurgh .... let's not talk about that ...

On the whole, I should be more upbeat as everyone at the gym is saying I will be more than ready ...which is a massive turn around ...see how everyone doubts until that one point where you suddenly drop? Fookers !

Now every time I go I am being told I am looking sharper ....cannot see it myself AT ALL though ....worrying me slightly !



Bettyboo said:


> Hey im busy busy, so wont be able to post next week working in London no puter grrr
> 
> Keep up the good work hun xx


Good luck and enjoy the work - you have been waiting for this for a while ! cheers T ...dont slip mind you :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Positive I am gonna make a [email protected]
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the work - you have been waiting for this for a while ! cheers T ...dont slip mind you :laugh:


Lol no im taking protein and tuna, gotta find a gym in Central London taking gym kit too, there might be one at the hotel thought - fingers crossed. I have got lots of work coming in now so its happy days. :thumb: Oh and i have shorts on cause its nice n sunny  x


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> Hey chicken, how you doing, your pics are looking good!! Nice set of abs coming through?
> 
> How you feeeling/thinking/getting on with it all?
> 
> xx


Hello stranger - was wondering where you had got to ! Been busy with work Bri ?

Abs arent necessary lol ...and I will never be happy with that part of me so you cannot ask me the question :lol:

Feeling sh!t this week & absolutely knackered ...seriously tired ...dragging meself around today [think some caffeine might be necessary]

All part of the dieting game though and overall I love it :confused1: ...feels like I was meant to do this somehow - it's like 'safe' control over your body & I love the discipline you need to have

I like it !

How about you ? you ready for your show - 3 weeks left is it ? :beer:


----------



## MissBC

hahaha yea tbh too tired and not really bothered to post on here, il read but cant be fcuked hahahaha bad i know but im sure you know what its like!! everything even typing etc is a biatch lol

Babe you have done well on your stomach though, looks LOADS better and i wouldnt tell you otherwise

yea im constantly 24/7 knackered, have been in tears a few times doing evening cardio cause im just so tired but its just all part of the game lol

I have ****ed my groin somehow which is causing me alot of pain doing cardio but i have to do it so it just has to be put up with till post comp when i can rest it!!

Coffee is my savour in terms on fatigue at the mo, but even thats starting not to work hahaha

How long for you now?

Im going ok, still got some fat to get off my ass grrrr :cursing: and not sure it will be all gone comp time but its my area to make better next time, i know i wont look my best this show but i have planned out about 3/4 more shows for the year so will get better and better each time


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> i would neve be half that desperate but i suppose id never get that hungry!! ;-0
> 
> better day today?


Of course ...I should've known that !

tired russ but mustnt grumble ...it's friday !

however - I have the kids this week and they just keep asking for money every 2 seconds & messing up different rooms ...hard work this parenting malarkey - I dont normally have to contend with it 

Sh!t loads of work - dodging phone calls atm ...have to clear it all up before next week as I have the whole week off :bounce: [i think]



MissBC said:


> hahaha yea tbh too tired and not really bothered to post on here, il read but cant be fcuked hahahaha bad i know but im sure you know what its like!! everything even typing etc is a biatch lol
> 
> Babe you have done well on your stomach though, looks LOADS better and i wouldnt tell you otherwise
> 
> yea im constantly 24/7 knackered, have been in tears a few times doing evening cardio cause im just so tired but its just all part of the game lol
> 
> I have ****ed my groin somehow which is causing me alot of pain doing cardio but i have to do it so it just has to be put up with till post comp when i can rest it!!
> 
> Coffee is my savour in terms on fatigue at the mo, but even thats starting not to work hahaha
> 
> How long for you now?
> 
> Im going ok, still got some fat to get off my ass grrrr :cursing: and not sure it will be all gone comp time but its my area to make better next time, i know i wont look my best this show but i have planned out about 3/4 more shows for the year so will get better and better each time


Sounds like you have it all sorted out Bri :thumb: 3 or 4 shows OMG ! there's me thinking baby steps - get the first one oot the way and you have 4 planned :lol:

4 weeks on sunday :confused1:

Looking at meself today is bad ...and should be avoided ...I might feel better tomorrow

Not sure how I managed cardio today tbh ...was the hardest one yet and I wanted to give up - slogged it out watching 'the lovely bones'

All the best hun xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Quick flyby to say thinking of you in times of diet etc etc... :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> so the leg training went ok then?
> 
> can youy even walk after that


No I cannot [email protected] burns like a b*stard :lol: ...think I will be posing bare foot today - heels are not going to be possible at all, cramps will set it 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Quick flyby to say thinking of you in times of diet etc etc... :thumbup1:


cheers z - we have all gone a bit quiet havent we  tough times and I feel fat :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: ...other than that - all is cool I suppose :beer:


----------



## hilly

this week has really kicked my ass il be honest. cnt be ****d to do anything. took all my effort just to trim beard lmao


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> this week has really kicked my ass il be honest. cnt be ****d to do anything. took all my effort just to trim beard lmao


I have booked next week off work Hilly - cannot take another week like this one with work on top of kids being at home. Seriously drained and I must look like crap as well because people are telling me to have a days rest.

Are you doing uni work at the minute as well ? that's tough to focus on mate, feel for you with that


----------



## Jem

just wish the flab would disappear coz they are rock hard underneath the layer :lol: :lol:

Was gonna pics whilst posing tonight but I dont think I can be bothered ! maybe ...I feel chubba chubba though...will prob get my pal to do them tomorrow morning after weigh in


----------



## hilly

Jem said:


> I have booked next week off work Hilly - cannot take another week like this one with work on top of kids being at home. Seriously drained and I must look like crap as well because people are telling me to have a days rest.
> 
> Are you doing uni work at the minute as well ? that's tough to focus on mate, feel for you with that


yeh jem have got 2 presentations, a lab report, a lit review and my 2 main exams practical ones each worth 70% of my final mark for those modules all todo in the last 6 weeks of prep lmao. exams are in final week of prep also


----------



## leafman

Picture of sword as requested done and put on :thumbup1: Along with scratch :whistling:

Hope u feeling bit better for havin week off work jem. It will do you good, seems your doing ten things at once and doin a good job aswell of it. Try take it easy tho eh, dont want you havin a breakdown or somat :whistling: Just shows what can be done with determination tho. Bet there is many people who say they cant do what your doing because they have kids or they work or there busy bla bla. Well you prove that its all balls and you can do what you want to do if u want it that much :thumbup1: Wish u all luck in world altho i doubt u rely on luck  :beer:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> stop being gay and get them done ffs


LMAO you taking lingo lessons from my son :laugh: didnt do them tonight, will do them tomorrow



hilly said:


> yeh jem have got 2 presentations, a lab report, a lit review and my 2 main exams practical ones each worth 70% of my final mark for those modules all todo in the last 6 weeks of prep lmao. exams are in final week of prep also


Sh!t that's nasty - see things like that, and Paul moving house in last week of prep ...make me think I should stop moaning and get on with it  so I am.


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Picture of sword as requested done and put on :thumbup1: Along with scratch :whistling:
> 
> Hope u feeling bit better for havin week off work jem. It will do you good, seems your doing ten things at once and doin a good job aswell of it. Try take it easy tho eh, dont want you havin a breakdown or somat :whistling: Just shows what can be done with determination tho. Bet there is many people who say they cant do what your doing because they have kids or they work or there busy bla bla. Well you prove that its all balls and you can do what you want to do if u want it that much :thumbup1: Wish u all luck in world altho i doubt u rely on luck  :beer:


Ah bless you Kev :thumb: you really do give me too much credit though...the only things that get done properly round here revolve around food and training :whistling: everything else has gone to pot :lol:

I am lucky that my job is flexible and the kids are really just a help not a hinderance. Like I was saying, I've got it easy in comparison to a lot of others.

Anything is possible if you want it badly enough and are prepared to do the work to get there :beer: xx

*checking samurai sword pics now LMAO nutter*


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Ah bless you Kev :thumb: you really do give me too much credit though...the only things that get done properly round here revolve around food and training :whistling: everything else has gone to pot :lol:
> 
> I am lucky that my job is flexible and the kids are really just a help not a hinderance. Like I was saying, I've got it easy in comparison to a lot of others.
> 
> Anything is possible if you want it badly enough and are prepared to do the work to get there :beer: xx
> 
> *checking samurai sword pics now LMAO nutter*


Mayb but i still think u dont giv urself enougth credit :whistling: I will leave it at that, it was my little speach for the day :lol: Oh and its not like i was playing ninja turtles with the sword :whistling:


----------



## Jem

LMAO could have at least been Star Wars ....


----------



## Jem

All done for the day woohoo :thumb:

last 2 days have been hard to get through - hoping next week is a bit easier but dont think it will somehow ...

Fasted cardio at home - 45 mins on x trainer

Posing Practice:

Went well considering how tired I was !

I now have a back up bikini [one of Nicky's]

- LMFAO it's tiny ..so tiny that I wont even say what size ... :confused1: These things must stretch BIG TIME because clearly I am not that size & never, ever should I be able to fit into that sort of size, I'm an inch shy of 6 ft for god's sake :lol: tried it on whilst posing and should have taken pics but I forgot 

Surprising how comfortable they are tbh

Shoulders

- felt sure I was lifting extra weight having inadvertently picked up wrong size ...but I wasnt, I was just pathetically weak 

Good job I was training alone - it was an embarrassment tbh

- BB Press - 4 x 15

- DB Front raises 4 x 15

- Lat Raises - 4 x 15

- DB Press - 3 x 15

- Face Pulls [rope] - 4 x 15

PM cardio - 45 mins x trainer


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> All done for the day woohoo :thumb:
> 
> last 2 days have been hard to get through - hoping next week is a bit easier but dont think it will somehow ...
> 
> Fasted cardio at home - 45 mins on x trainer
> 
> Posing Practice:
> 
> Went well considering how tired I was !
> 
> I now have a back up bikini [one of Nicky's]
> 
> - LMFAO it's tiny ..so tiny that I wont even say what size ... :confused1: These things must stretch BIG TIME because clearly I am not that size & never, ever should I be able to fit into that sort of size, I'm an inch shy of 6 ft for god's sake :lol: tried it on whilst posing and should have taken pics but I forgot
> 
> Surprising how comfortable they are tbh
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> - felt sure I was lifting extra weight having inadvertently picked up wrong size ...but I wasnt, I was just pathetically weak
> 
> Good job I was training alone - it was an embarrassment tbh
> 
> - BB Press - 4 x 15
> 
> - DB Front raises 4 x 15
> 
> - Lat Raises - 4 x 15
> 
> - DB Press - 3 x 15
> 
> - Face Pulls [rope] - 4 x 15
> 
> PM cardio - 45 mins x trainer


just checkin in hun.... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

LOL Hi Guido x


----------



## Jem

Just posted quarter turns today.

Took pics on the blackberry & the camera on it is crap by the looks of it


----------



## Kate1976

swwwwwwiiiiiittt swwwwwoooooo 

Look at choooooo...looking good hun


----------



## Jem

I'm not happy Kate ...at all. dieting talk I hope. I really hope.


----------



## Virgo83

Looking great.

Youve made big improvements :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> I'm not happy Kate ...at all. dieting talk I hope. I really hope.


If it helps hun - I feel exactly the same way 

Lets hit the cardio, diet and weight hard this week ready for our fitting ...with you allllllll the way to the finish!

Lets dig deep miss


----------



## Beklet

Def some improvement there - your delts not so small now!!!

You and Kate, have managed do so much more and better than I did (I said I couldn't diet lol) - you're well over halfway, would be wrong to stop now - one more month then it's cakey time!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## TinyGuy

Well done you! abs seem to be more defined in each pic i see, and ur legs look fantastic!


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> LOL stopped thinking about boobs today ...I'm having a bad one !
> 
> Carly tar for popping in - just getting on with it - you know how it is....
> 
> I am supposed to have finished doing legs by now and just have another cardio session to do later. However...a knob jockey at the gym has prevented that .....so here I am ...still waiting to go and do them and dreading it ....
> 
> I feel sick and just wanted to get them out of the way .....
> 
> Did my fasted cardio in gym and took my brekkie with me ...just needed to heat it up in the staff microwave.
> 
> Proper [email protected] was working there today though and of course he had to make a big thing out of it - once he did it for me, everyone would want it blah blah fookin blah....BUT I will do it for you ......Told him to forget it, I didnt expect special treatment - He can FOOK RIGHT OFF
> 
> I KNOW the owner would not have had a problem with it .....nor would anyone else ....he is a [email protected] and I am sooooo mad
> 
> Training partner is always slating this person, and I always defend the fooker ....GGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> Fuming !
> 
> Now I have another 2 trips to the gym to look forward to and the kids are coming back today ...it's hard trying to fit it all in at the best of times, never mind when idiots like him kick up a fuss just because they are on a power trip ...
> 
> I know when I go back in a bit he will be all nicey fookin nice as well ...which annoys me even more ...


He's no doubt one of these avid gym goers who doesnt train legs  You know the type I mean hehe

Anyway sounds like you are doing fabulous woman so you keep plugging away - you are so close now, I cant wait to cheer for you on stage its gonna be wicked!! 3 of my bootiful women on stage lovely jubbly! You're all gonna do yaselves proud  I cannot wait to get on stage again you're making me all nostalgic hehe xxxx


----------



## Jem

Virgo83 said:


> Looking great.
> 
> Youve made big improvements :thumbup1:


thanks mate - just hope they are big enough to see me through :thumbup1:



Kate1976 said:


> If it helps hun - I feel exactly the same way
> 
> Lets hit the cardio, diet and weight hard this week ready for our fitting ...with you allllllll the way to the finish!
> 
> Lets dig deep miss


Gonna have to Kate. Mind you, worked me ass off last week MEH :cool2:

I'm being upped to 2 hours cardio per day from next week :lol: OMFG ...good job I have holiday booked .... if I dont turn up at the train station ...it's prob because I am asleep on slow coach to fook knows where 



Beklet said:


> Def some improvement there - your delts not so small now!!!
> 
> You and Kate, have managed do so much more and better than I did (I said I couldn't diet lol) - you're well over halfway, would be wrong to stop now - one more month then it's cakey time!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


We have a spesh ickle weapon though Bex :whistling: ...and you can't have him sorry 

Glad you can see some improvement because at the moment I cannot - will revisit in the morning whenst in a better frame of mind :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

TinyGuy said:


> Well done you! abs seem to be more defined in each pic i see, and ur legs look fantastic!


thanks tiny :thumb:

bit worried about the legs so your comments are appreciated. I am sure they will come in over the 4 weeks 



CharlieC25 said:


> He's no doubt one of these avid gym goers who doesnt train legs  You know the type I mean hehe
> 
> *LMAO actually, he prob has one of the best sets of legs in our gym ...hence the powertripping attitude ...big muscles, small cock *  *..he is a touchy feely sychophant who has reet strops worse than any woman. *
> 
> Anyway sounds like you are doing fabulous woman so you keep plugging away - you are so close now, I cant wait to cheer for you on stage its gonna be wicked!! 3 of my bootiful women on stage lovely jubbly! You're all gonna do yaselves proud  I cannot wait to get on stage again you're making me all nostalgic hehe xxxx


OMG ...I can only do my best which I will...xx


----------



## 3752

doing your best is all i ever ask from my athletes unfortunatly small minded pr1cks who think they are the be all get satisfaction from upsetting others less gifted as themselves......my opinion is he is a little big mouthed pr1ck and yes i would say it to his face if/when i ever see him..


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> doing your best is all i ever ask from my athletes unfortunatly small minded pr1cks who think they are the be all get satisfaction from upsetting others less gifted as themselves......my opinion is he is a little big mouthed pr1ck and yes i would say it to his face if/when i ever see him..


 :whistling:  :whistling:

Fooks sake Paul - get off the fence :whistling:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> :whistling:  :whistling:
> 
> Fooks sake Paul - get off the fence :whistling:


get off the fence hell i cannot reach the top of it......


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning Jem,

hope your seeing things in a better light today. Doing cardio in a bit, just because I can and the friggin gym is shut today lol.

Dig deep hun, the pics show that you have progressed and made improvements - if in doubt line up your old pics and put the new ones next to them and you will see a difference.

Come on missey, ill be there shouting for you come show day.

xx


----------



## CharlieC25

Pscarb said:


> get off the fence hell i cannot reach the top of it......


Omg I actually just spat my water out laughing at that hahaha PMSL!! You funny fecker!

Pics look bloody ace Ems, you have made some really really good improvements, really good! Your bod looks ace - tell Mr big legs tiny cock to shut his mouth or a small southern gal will come up there and give him a tongue lashing that beats all tongue lashings including anything Boss man can come up with haha (you know Im right P  )

Just bring the tunnel vision into play now - whatever anyone says at the gym just ignore it - go there, train and come home and only listen to Paul and us bootiful people who know how far you have come. You deserve every second on stage and will be in the shape of your life!


----------



## miketheballer

Jem said:


> View attachment 38913
> 
> 
> View attachment 38914
> 
> 
> View attachment 38915
> 
> 
> View attachment 38916
> 
> 
> View attachment 38917
> 
> 
> Just posted quarter turns today.
> 
> Took pics on the blackberry & the camera on it is crap by the looks of it


fantastic figure!!  good work


----------



## Bri

miketheballer said:


> fantastic figure!!  good work


x2 you're in great shape.


----------



## MissBC

looking good babe.... dont doubt yourself at all.

you have done so dam well and you are going to look great on stage

xx


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> get off the fence hell i cannot reach the top of it......


it's a very small picket fence :whistling:



Bettyboo said:


> Morning Jem,
> 
> hope your seeing things in a better light today. Doing cardio in a bit, just because I can and the friggin gym is shut today lol.
> 
> Dig deep hun, the pics show that you have progressed and made improvements - if in doubt line up your old pics and put the new ones next to them and you will see a difference.
> 
> Come on missey, ill be there shouting for you come show day.
> 
> xx


I cannot dig any deeper but I am doing it, really pushing for the last 4 weeks and being the best that I can be for now ....would really like to do the UKBFF show in september to see if I can improve a touch but will look into it. It's the main show the lads at my gym do so the owner very much wants me to get up there.

I will see what frame of mind I am in after this show  Might be too much with holidays and tvs to pay for and I did want a new car but we will see.



CharlieC25 said:


> Omg I actually just spat my water out laughing at that hahaha PMSL!! You funny fecker!
> 
> Pics look bloody ace Ems, you have made some really really good improvements, really good! Your bod looks ace - tell Mr big legs tiny cock to shut his mouth or a small southern gal will come up there and give him a tongue lashing that beats all tongue lashings including anything Boss man can come up with haha (you know Im right P  )
> 
> Just bring the tunnel vision into play now - whatever anyone says at the gym just ignore it - go there, train and come home and only listen to Paul and us bootiful people who know how far you have come. You deserve every second on stage and will be in the shape of your life!


cheers carly - suppose I am still doing it..considering all the younger ones I am up against and trying to fight a battle I just cannot win ...AGE :whistling:

How many mums of 34 are in the sort of shape where they can get on stage in a bikini ? suppose if I look at it that way ...I'm bloody good :cool2:

Mind you - Paul was at pains to point out that I dont have the ass of a 19 yr old :lol: ...going on the state of some of the 19yr olds I see ...I'm kinda pleased :thumb: ...muffin tops, saggy asses and 4 boobs seem to be in chav fashion at the moment :whistling:


----------



## Jem

miketheballer said:


> fantastic figure!!  good work





Bri said:


> x2 you're in great shape.


Cheers lads :thumb: in the normal world it's ok lol - I am stuck in a plastic bubble called BBing at the moment though and nowt is ever good enough :lol:



MissBC said:


> looking good babe.... dont doubt yourself at all.
> 
> you have done so dam well and you are going to look great on stage
> 
> xx


Thanks Bri - just hoping my sense of humour will work in my favour - might tell a joke or 2 whilst up there ...reckon I'll be awarded points for that :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> t's a very small picket fence :whistling:
> 
> cheers carly - suppose I am still doing it..considering all the younger ones I am up against and trying to fight a battle I just cannot win ...AGE :whistling:
> 
> How many mums of 34 are in the sort of shape where they can get on stage in a bikini ? suppose if I look at it that way ...I'm bloody good :cool2:
> 
> *Mind you - Paul was at pains to point out that I dont have the ass of a 19 yr old * :lol: *...going on the state of some of the 19yr olds I see ...I'm kinda pleased * :thumb: *...muffin tops, saggy asses and 4 boobs seem to be in chav fashion *at the moment :whistling:


 :lol: :lol:

Im saying nothing else :innocent:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Im saying nothing else :innocent:


Whatever floats yer boat kev :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Reet I am off to the gym ...gonna pound those weights and squeeze every fooking rep until I cant squeeze no more [i know, double negatives ahoy but I am using dramatic license here] because I still havent done arms ...

Show's not over til the fat lady sings !


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Whatever floats yer boat kev :whistling:


Lmfao i need to speak up... for record, a saggy pants chav dont float my boat hahaha unless she catches me half way home at 6 in morn mortled drunk :whistling: jem ill tell you straight, your avy pic shows us all u have a fine ar2e :innocent: Just to clarify things a little :lol:

Oh yea hope training going well :lol:


----------



## Jem

Ha ha mortal drunk ...havent heard that line for a canny few years pet :lol:

Aye K - sort of passable whenst clad ....when in a thong however, it has a mind of its fookin own  I go one way and me @rse goes the other :lol:

4 weeks to get it fat free...not a chance petal - I've got Bob Hope and No Hope  

Ye know what though? I actually dont care ...however it is :cool2: I mean to step it up in the gym and work as hard as poss over next month but I NEED to stop fretting about this part and that part ....esp the ass part. I would like to remember the day not be worrying about a stupid pair of pants

Plan is:

1. Stay upright in those heels

2. Smile

3. Get p!ssed afterwards [which should be cheap :whistling: , 1 drink maybe 2 and I will be well on me way]


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> I'm not happy Kate ...at all. dieting talk I hope. I really hope.


looking sizzling chic:thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Ha ha mortal drunk ...havent heard that line for a canny few years pet :lol:
> 
> Aye K - sort of passable whenst clad ....when in a thong however, it has a mind of its fookin own  I go one way and me @rse goes the other :lol:
> 
> 4 weeks to get it fat free...not a chance petal - I've got Bob Hope and No Hope
> 
> Ye know what though? I actually dont care ...however it is :cool2: I mean to step it up in the gym and work as hard as poss over next month but I NEED to stop fretting about this part and that part ....esp the ass part. I would like to remember the day not be worrying about a stupid pair of pants
> 
> Plan is:
> 
> 1. Stay upright in those heels
> 
> 2. Smile
> 
> 3. Get p!ssed afterwards [which should be cheap :whistling: , 1 drink maybe 2 and I will be well on me way]


hahaha theres nothing wrong with your ar2e ffs lol..

I totally agree, know point in worrying about certain things too much u gotta enjoy it jem and just do best you can like you are doing. Im not gonna make no more ar2e comments as they could be took wrong way :lol: But i will say if i was you i wouldnt be worrying about it at all  .


----------



## defdaz

Dimples! Fcuk me - I go away for two weeks and look at you! Seriously, maybe not popping in too often for a catch-up is helping me see the changes more (like how you can never spot the changes when you see yourself every day [vain feckers aren't we :lol: ]) but holy moly Jem! I'm not sure what to say - pretty flipping over-awed at the moment! 

Keep it up Jem, don't let anyone get in your way (least of all nobs like that guy behind the counter) and just try and remember how quickly the show will be here so just keep smashing every day like I know you can.

Would be great if you do the leamy show too as I'm hoping to do it - i'll promise to do it if you fancy it after you've recovered from this show... :lol: :thumbs:

2 hours of cardio a week soon eh? Back to old times eh!! You'll be in heaven 

Take care Em x


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> hahaha theres nothing wrong with your ar2e ffs lol..
> 
> I totally agree, know point in worrying about certain things too much u gotta enjoy it jem and just do best you can like you are doing. Im not gonna make no more ar2e comments as they could be took wrong way :lol: But i will say if i was you i wouldnt be worrying about it at all  .


Kev I would never take them the wrong way coming from you - you're alright in my book :thumb:

Dont wanna be the only one on stage with a wobbly ass though - I watched the show last year and saw people wince and giggle at cellulite and wibble :whistling: ...I might end up decking someone 



defdaz said:


> Dimples! Fcuk me - I go away for two weeks and look at you! Seriously, maybe not popping in too often for a catch-up is helping me see the changes more (like how you can never spot the changes when you see yourself every day [vain feckers aren't we :lol: ]) but holy moly Jem! I'm not sure what to say - pretty flipping over-awed at the moment!
> 
> Keep it up Jem, don't let anyone get in your way (least of all nobs like that guy behind the counter) and just try and remember how quickly the show will be here so just keep smashing every day like I know you can.
> 
> Would be great if you do the leamy show too as I'm hoping to do it - i'll promise to do it if you fancy it after you've recovered from this show... :lol: :thumbs:
> 
> 2 hours of cardio a week soon eh? Back to old times eh!! You'll be in heaven
> 
> Take care Em x


Cheers daz - hope you are well mate? LOL 2 hrs cardio per day not per week ....and no, not loving it :lol: ...it's killing me esp now I dont have oats to look forward to afterwards ...just eggy eggs.

Which show are you planning on ? This one my gym peeps are doing is UKBFF at the Alexandra ? I will let you know anyway. Text me when you are back home and will do a session with you ...if I am in the right frame of mind that is...at the min, I am better left to me own devices :lol:



1russ100 said:


> pics look great. has your mate been upsetting you and paul again?


Aaah thanks russ ! that's the first time you have said that so they must be better :tongue:

Ha - he made comments that admittedly got to me. About me @rse [or lack of it] ...and it did mess with me head over the past couple of days but not to worry, I'm over it !

Good weekend?


----------



## Kate1976

Hey miss - sorry journal hijack! Has Z responded about Flex yet?

I guess we need to find somewhere to train on Friday/Sat am??

xx


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey miss - sorry journal hijack! Has Z responded about Flex yet?
> 
> I guess we need to find somewhere to train on Friday/Sat am??
> 
> xx


I think we are too far away actually - as in, we are in Bradford not Leeds ! Shall post a thread in a moment :beer:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> I think we are too far away actually - as in, we are in Bradford not Leeds ! Shall post a thread in a moment :beer:


It's only a 20 minute bus ride away Jem:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> the last ones were a big improvement aswell. how much have you lost altogether?
> 
> may be its time to just tell him to fvck off.? ill be more than happy to do it.
> 
> weekend was ok, worked both nights, slept both days!! all good though


Erm 22lbs in total over the 10 weeks

Russ he came over and said he didnt mean to cause offence and told me not to take things to heart. When people catch me off guard like that, I dont have the heart to shout at them :lol:

Back to eating and training as normal then. Good stuff. You coming to the show then ?


----------



## defdaz

Hey congrats on 500 pages emma! :thumbs: Eggy eggs lol :lol: Amazing how quickly you can get sick of eggs isn't it? I'm trying to rotate how I cook them (the bottoms of the pans are getting scored though  ) but even still - they're evil wobbly appetite suppressants!

I meant per day sorry, d'oh. Hats off to you for doing all this while working full time and raising two kids!

The alexandra one sounds like a plan, didn't realise the leamington spa one is now in october. Are Daz and bob doing the alexandra one?


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> It's only a 20 minute bus ride away Jem:thumbup1:


BUS .....BUS ....as in PUBIC TRANSPORT :confused1: :confused1:

this does not compute :lol: :lol:

Ok maybe something to consider if we cannot find one closer Tom. Do you train there? anywhere else you know of ?


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Hey congrats on 500 pages emma! :thumbs: Eggy eggs lol :lol: Amazing how quickly you can get sick of eggs isn't it? I'm trying to rotate how I cook them (the bottoms of the pans are getting scored though  ) but even still - they're evil wobbly appetite suppressants!
> 
> I meant per day sorry, d'oh. Hats off to you for doing all this while working full time and raising two kids!
> 
> The alexandra one sounds like a plan, didn't realise the leamington spa one is now in october. Are Daz and bob doing the alexandra one?


Well daz's wife doesnt seem to think he is competing ..whooops. He said he was but she didnt know anything about it when I spoke to her :lol: ...take from that what you will 

Bob is competing yes - & a load of others say they are, but you know how it is when it comes down to brass tacks and eggy eggs - most balk and bail out !

I have taken this week off work as I am sooo not coping with everything lol...taking the time to get into early morning/early night mode for when they go back to school next week as I need to incorporate the extra cardio time.

Saying that daz, little buggers have deserted me - they've been away all weekend and not coming back til tonight ..then tomorrow they are at me pals so I have prob seen less of them this 2 weeks than I normally do ...go figure ...dieting moms arent bags of fun I guess :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> BUS .....BUS ....as in PUBIC TRANSPORT :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> this does not compute :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ok maybe something to consider if we cannot find one closer Tom. Do you train there? anywhere else you know of ?


 :lol: If you do get a bus ask for a day rider, only £3 and can go anywhere you want in west yorkshire for that day:thumbup1:

No I don't train there, I train at altered images in pudsey but they're both about same distance and only decent gyms I know of near there.


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> 22lbs is good going.
> 
> its not the point, if he isnt helping you then just dont say anything. fvcking knobhead!
> 
> back to normal now, fingers crossed. what show is it?
> 
> you should be able to find a gym in leeds/ bradford without even trying tbh!!


cheers russy 

I go all out to avoid everyone hun. Get in, keep head down and get out is my protocol these days but you know how it is.

9th may in west midlands

There are lots of gyms then russ ? so long as I can do cardio, it doesnt matter if it's spit and sawdust or regular gym to be fair...



WRT said:


> :lol: If you do get a bus ask for a day rider, only £3 and can go anywhere you want in west yorkshire for that day:thumbup1:
> 
> No I don't train there, I train at altered images in pudsey but they're both about same distance and only decent gyms I know of near there.


Cheers Tom :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Big bloke behind the counter who used to wrestle is a funny fkr, racist but funny. Every none white who goes in the he scowls at them, me and a mate were sat down after we trained one time and 2 asian blokes asked how much a tub of protein was, so he says "dunno" then they walked out. He turns to me and my mate and says "fcuking wogs, can't stand them they have a fkn chip on their shoulder":lol:


----------



## Jem

...a helmet 

Ok well let me know if you are planning on coming !



WRT said:


> Big bloke behind the counter who used to wrestle is a funny fkr, racist but funny. Every none white who goes in the he scowls at them, me and a mate were sat down after we trained one time and 2 asian blokes asked how much a tub of protein was, so he says "dunno" then they walked out. He turns to me and my mate and says "fcuking wogs, can't stand them they have a fkn chip on their shoulder":lol:


He sounds like a reet lovely chap


----------



## yummymummy79

Just a quick Yummy drive by! 22lbs is awesome progress, if I could reach half of that I'd be well happy, keep it going for the home straight.

I'm thinking I might be able to make the show, would love to be able to give you (and any others doing it from here) some extra support and meet a few peeps too. never been to a show before so would be good for my devirgination to be at one with some people I know (as much as I know any of the guys/gals on here, but you know what I mean!)


----------



## Jem

yummymummy79 said:


> Just a quick Yummy drive by! 22lbs is awesome progress, if I could reach half of that I'd be well happy, keep it going for the home straight.
> 
> I'm thinking I might be able to make the show, would love to be able to give you (and any others doing it from here) some extra support and meet a few peeps too. never been to a show before so would be good for my devirgination to be at one with some people I know (as much as I know any of the guys/gals on here, but you know what I mean!)


Cheers R :thumb:

Would be great if you can get here, be lovely to meet you in person before the Expo 

Devirgination - I like it :lol:

Betty Boo is coming along to spectate so I expect you to cheer alongside her for me and Kate [1976] :beer:

Let me know what your plans are in the next couple of weeks. We are off out for a few tipples post show so hope you can come along as well xx



1russ100 said:


> il let you know, ill aim to. will check where im at on the 8th and go from there.
> 
> helmet - only word i could think of to put that wouldnt involve changing letters!!
> 
> clothes stayed on two weeks on the trot now!! not good :-0


Sort it out russy :beer:

LMAO just dont go near any kebab shops or you may be tempted Alex :cool2:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> fvckin alex reid last week!! still baffled by that. i was palying this friday night and this knobhead comes in, tight t-shirt the fvcking lot. whilst im playng he proceeds to tell me about some fancy diet he is on and training for this show blah blah blah. i must have a sign over my head saying 'dickheads feel free to come over and chat'


 :lol: :lol:

fancy diet ...bet it didnt have choccie buttons or coke in it neither - you should have told him the key to success

I reckon Crunchies should form part of my diet ...never really liked them in the past but now ...well, I'd love to suck that cinder toffee 

I have that sign also russ :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Exactly babe - you are a fit mummy and how many mummies are there that actually compete in the great big scheme of things?? Not many i tell ya! You are looking hot woman have no doubt!


----------



## CharlieC25

Mmmmmmm crunchies....


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Exactly babe - you are a fit mummy and how many mummies are there that actually compete in the great big scheme of things?? Not many i tell ya! You are looking hot woman have no doubt!


  cheers carly 



1russ100 said:


> havnt had a crunchie for ages!! off the buttons aswell!! :confused1:
> 
> i do love people watching while im at work which is maybe why they come over. this bloke was relentless though. id had to much to drink to care about his mr summer school fate/bcc radio 1 show or whatever he was entering


sounds like a reet plum :lol:

OH

I joined Facebook :tongue: I said I wouldn't but I have succumbed :cool2:

Trouble is...people add me and I am floundering about trying to suss out who they are :confused1: :lol: ...and I cannot navigate the site yet

Am I really missing out by not being on there ? I cannot see what the big fuss is about ?

...and why do people have 1000s of friends ? they dont know all of these people surely ? if they do, I'm a proper sad fook norma no mates :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Mmmmmmm crunchies....


stop it :lol:


----------



## WRT

What you doing in Leeds/Bradford anyway Jem? You were just hoping to see me weren't you:lol:


----------



## Jem

so had you or not :confused1: :lol:

LOL - I dont have any pics of me on there ...dont really intend to neither

...& I am single so I figure it should be safe enough :whistling: - no disasters waiting to happen.

I cannot really be bothered with it though ...why are people addicted to it ?


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> im not sure what the fuss is about tbh. but then i suppose people are on here 8 days a week so it the sam really?


  8 days a week :lol: ...take a break russ :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

WRT said:


> What you doing in Leeds/Bradford anyway Jem? You were just hoping to see me weren't you:lol:


 :whistling: :whistling:covers been blown there jemster :lol:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> What you doing in Leeds/Bradford anyway Jem? You were just hoping to see me weren't you:lol:


 h34r: :devil2: Stalking you Tom 

Might get fitted for bikini whilst doing that though :lol:



clairey.h said:


> :whistling: :whistling:covers been blown there jemster :lol:


Sssssh I had missed that post as well :laugh:



1russ100 said:


> ha, it seems that way!! i refuse to sign up to facebook purely because im over 30!!


Nowt wrong with being over 30 :cursing: :lol: I'm in my prime russy !


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> id like to think i am but being compared to alex reid has made me think otherwise!!


Nothing wrong with him either - I think he's nice looking  ...it could be a lot worse...Michael Winner for example :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Ok just really excited because I managed to make something tasty out of cakking yakky ingredients !

Here it is:

chicken fillet cooked

spinach

broad beans

garden peas

spring onion

cashew nuts

Garlic puree

Basil

Schwartz Italian spice shake

Black pepper

Oregano

Bung it all in the tefal - cook & serve

It was yummy !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Nothing wrong with him either - I think he's nice looking  ...it could be a lot worse...Michael Winner for example :laugh:


gotta agree nought wrong with mr alex....although I got a grilling for saying that at home the other day :whistling:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

1russ100 said:


> if people think that then im a dead ringer


LOL hope your not saying jems a poor mans jordan :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Ok just really excited because I managed to make something tasty out of cakking yakky ingredients !
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> chicken fillet cooked
> 
> spinach
> 
> broad beans
> 
> garden peas
> 
> spring onion
> 
> cashew nuts
> 
> Garlic puree
> 
> Basil
> 
> Schwartz Italian spice shake
> 
> Black pepper
> 
> Oregano
> 
> Bung it all in the tefal - cook & serve
> 
> It was yummy !


  yeah yeah I believe you....you just want us all to eat what you do...to share the pain.....dont think I dont know :cool2:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> if people think that then im a dead ringer


Cool :beer: Deffo come to the show then, I'll get you drunk, take you to a kebab shop and make you strip :lol: :lol: :lol:



1russ100 said:


> . been training tonight?


YAY just done back :thumb: really good session [although I am weak as a kitten] enjoyed meself !

Just need to do an hour cardio and fry on the sunbed and I am done for the night !

You trained lazy :laugh:?



clairey.h said:


> gotta agree nought wrong with mr alex....although I got a grilling for saying that at home the other day :whistling:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL cannot think why :cool2: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LOL hope your not saying jems a poor mans jordan :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Fcuk :cursing: if she is a chav - what would that make me :confused1:

Biatch :lol: :lol: :lol:



clairey.h said:


> yeah yeah I believe you....you just want us all to eat what you do...to share the pain.....dont think I dont know :cool2:


It was nice ! but maybe that's because I was starvin marvin :confused1: ...anyway I liked it ...doesnt beat a Crunchie or McDonalds [which is what the kids had when I picked them up just] ...but it was nicer than I expected :lol:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> yeah done hour and a half tonight. chuffed with that after not being 100% last couple of weeks:thumbup1:
> 
> better have a couple of sunbeds myself just incase the kebab shops open


Well done you ! how did swimming go the other night...you're still here so clearly you didnt drown 

Just make sure you stand next to the kebab skewer thingy ...keep you warm...it's a bit chilly oot tonight :lol:


----------



## vsideboy

Jem said:


> you know what ? I cannot be @rsed with it dan. Diet talk maybe but I said I was having a bad day and I am.


Sorry. :cool2:


----------



## MXD

Got youu on face book


----------



## Jem

vsideboy said:


> Sorry. :cool2:


Yeah well it's another day Dan - I bark, say my bit and that's the end of it ! 



MXD said:


> Got youu on face book


Max - fancy you strolling in here eh ! ok will have a look when I log on - tis all new to me you know, I'm still getting me bearings on it


----------



## Jem

Ok so god knows what day it is ...Tuesday ! erm have loads to do - just need a plan of attack to fit it all in. How very dare they only put 24 hrs in the day - 26 would be much better I think.

Done fasted cardio at home on cross trainer x 1 hr

Have to fit in training and another hour of cardio

Plus shopping plus cooking

Good job I have the week off work

Nightmare

to top it all off - I am knackered

Hams were bloody aching like b*ggery this morning and thought there was no way on earth I was going to manage an hour on crosser. Somehow [ok will tell you how...*] I managed to get through it.

* do it in your underwear whilst in front of a very large mirror and everytime you want to step off and give in - glance at your body .....does the trick for me everytime !


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> :confused1:


 :lol: Works for most things russ:

- Cardio

- Eating [prevention of choccie button overkill]

- Sexy time [nuff said]

Erm actually - those are the only 3 things I think about at the moment


----------



## Jem

I get bored after an hour of both though :lol:


----------



## Jem

:innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I think we are too far away actually - as in, we are in Bradford not Leeds ! Shall post a thread in a moment :beer:


Bradfords not far away really chick.... plus the gym is on the Bradford side of Leeds on way out anyway



Jem said:


> BUS .....BUS ....as in PUBIC TRANSPORT :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> this does not compute :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ok maybe something to consider if we cannot find one closer Tom. Do you train there? anywhere else you know of ?


I have car fear not 

Public transport *spit* JESUS.........  :lol:

Incidently.... I know pics are quarter turns not poses as such... but you look a lot more relaxed/comfortable and natural in them than the last lot.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Bradfords not far away really chick.... plus the gym is on the Bradford side of Leeds on way out anyway
> 
> I have car fear not
> 
> Public transport *spit* JESUS.........  :lol:
> 
> Incidently.... I know pics are quarter turns not poses as such... but you look a lot more relaxed/comfortable and natural in them than the last lot.... :thumbup1:


Ok didnt think it could be that big  are you there on Friday ? we will be going to a gym on Friday night and on the Saturday morning ... I will quite happily just do cardio though, dont need to do any weights.

LOL re turns - didnt have an audience zar ...it helps :laugh:...bit fooked in 4 weeks time mind you :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Ok didnt think it could be that big  are you there on Friday ? we will be going to a gym on Friday night and on the Saturday morning ... I will quite happily just do cardio though, dont need to do any weights.
> 
> LOL re turns - didnt have an audience zar ...it helps :laugh:...bit fooked in 4 weeks time mind you :lol:


What time Fri night are you talking....? Not sure what time Flex shuts need to check.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

No reason.... just because....


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> What time Fri night are you talking....? Not sure what time Flex shuts need to check.....





Zara-Leoni said:


> No reason.... just because....


LOL ! Been there - done that :lol:

Friday probs about 4 or 5, just depends how fooked I am, and how long it takes to sort out bikini fitting. I will text or call when we are there and let you know


----------



## Jem

Ok so not on much purely because I am absolutely shattered and dont have time or energy to post~

New diet is horrid but good!

Horrid as in hard to function and do the required amount of cardio plus training and good as in, I know it will work ...in fact, I can see it working I think

and that really is all I can post at the moment !

Training is being done as is cardio and food is well, being consumed


----------



## Greyphantom

Keep going Jem, all the effort and sacrifice will pay off in the end and you will look fricking awesome on the day...


----------



## Jem

Ha ! thanks peeps

Yes diet is working ... so much so that I have stripped off tonight and posed on the balcony of the gym whilst the lads were sparring ...in nothing more than bra and thong LMAO ..never thought that would happen. Might well be down to carb defecit and lack of rational thinking - or - maybe it's because I feel better about myself.

Anyway I still have a fat ass but dont actually mind anymore ....

Hope frame of mind stays this way.

Cannot wait for it all to be here now so that I can eat 'normal' food for a couple of days at least !


----------



## FATBOY

its all coming together now jem final stretch


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Ha ! thanks peeps
> 
> Yes diet is working ... so much so that I have stripped off tonight and posed on the balcony of the gym whilst the lads were sparring ...in nothing more than bra and thong LMAO ..never thought that would happen. Might well be down to carb defecit and lack of rational thinking - or - maybe it's because I feel better about myself.
> 
> Anyway I still have a fat ass but dont actually mind anymore ....
> 
> Hope frame of mind stays this way.
> 
> Cannot wait for it all to be here now so that I can eat 'normal' food for a couple of days at least !


Yea and to not have to weigh and measure everything will be awesome


----------



## Jem

FATBOY said:


> its all coming together now jem final stretch


Hi Fattie  how is your prep coming along ?

Final stretch indeedy and boy is it tough :laugh:

Will be good to see you at the show :thumbup1:



Kate1976 said:


> Yea and to not have to weigh and measure everything will be awesome


Tape measure is friendlier than the scales most days though isnt it :lol:

Re food: dont think it's such a bad habit to have and I hope I still manage to do it tbh

Update:

I am developing spots OMFG :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Have a couple on my face and not something I am used to ffs ....can we wear masks ? I mean, it's about the body right, not me face

Protocol for spot blasting: sun bed and lots of it

This will depress me big time if it becomes a constant feature of the next 3 weeks, I DONT DO SPOTS :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## FATBOY

Jem said:


> Hi Fattie  how is your prep coming along ?
> 
> Final stretch indeedy and boy is it tough :laugh:
> 
> Will be good to see you at the show
> 
> my prep is just cruising at the min until june the first when i start getting ready for sept.
> 
> il deffo be at the show be good to see the fruits of your labour
> 
> the spots are prob from all the fat burning and supplements that go with it


----------



## Jem

FATBOY said:


> LMAO just dont expect too much
> 
> I dont like the spots fattie :confused1: hope they go soon ! otherwise everyone will run and hide :lol:
> 
> See you soon !
> 
> Ha - I cannot even blame alcohol
> 
> Beats your kebab shop antics though ....you know what I'm like, everything bores me :whistling: have to do something to entertain meself sometimes :lol:
> 
> AND AAAAAAAARG
> 
> OMFG :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: had a drama at home which interrupted my gym cardio and had to rush home ....in doing so, I reversed the car straight into an Audi in the gym car park FFS ....Big clonk
> 
> Didnt have time to stop so just called the gym and confessed. Not sure whose car it is but I know it's gonna cost me .........havent even looked at the back of my car yet - OMFG


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> LOL sure we can work something out russ
> 
> Yes all this today ....and I still havent completed fasted cardio which means I am starving and still have to get back on the cross trainer.
> 
> The owner's daughter in law who I rang and confessed all to just called me back and said she has been to check the car ....she says it's just a scratch so she rubbed it and says it can barely be seen, just a slight scuff. Have checked my car and no damage to that either :confused1:
> 
> If anyone complains I have told her to give them my details but they are all telling me they are going to deny all knowledge
> 
> Got to say, I am quite moralistic about things like this ...it has happened to me so many times and the last work I had done cost £600 so I would hate to think of someone being absolutely gutted about their pride and joy.
> 
> Will wait and see if they come into the gym and complain but she says she is pretty sure they wont notice


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> to honest for you own good!!
> 
> yep, have to think of something, nearly the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


All about karma russy :thumb:

...and me looking guilty about everything - even when innocent :lol:

Whaddya reckon then...stripping I have outdone you on...what's next :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Bet you didnt russy !....

Ok well I am tommy tucked unsurprisingly

morning cardio

legs and ass [very weak session, got a lease of life whilst doing cardio though - bit strange]

pm cardio

Managed to rope a couple of the lads into doing the september UKBFF show with me [so they say...at this point, but they are both competitive BBers] - will be good to have other people in the gym dieting towards the same show this time.

Also got given my tanning spray today - Bob [gym owner] bought it for me - bless him ! Spoke to the dream tan rep tonight as he was in the gym and tried some of the no.2 which looks nice on my skin so will be having that for the final coat on the day of the show.

Have to call the man whose audi I managed to reverse into in the gym car park - he is a paramedic and it is an NHS Fleet car ...TRUST Me ...apparently he is a very nice chap [we will see...] FOOK !!!

Kids have been shipped off for the night so at least I dont have to ferry them to houses tomorrow morning and hopefully I will be packed by tonight so that in the morning I can do my cardio, eat and then catch the train to meet katie for bikini fitting.


----------



## Beklet

Ah if it's an NHS fleet car shouldn't be a problem.

I was in one of the works cars and someone scraped the car while it was parked - no idea who did it but the repair people just took it away and fixed it


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Ah if it's an NHS fleet car shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I was in one of the works cars and someone scraped the car while it was parked - no idea who did it but the repair people just took it away and fixed it


Tis what I am hoping Beks ...I had a hire car, scuffed it and they didnt bat an eyelid. The lad working in the gym was making a really big deal out of it though - same one who would not heat me brekkie up the other day - [email protected] :whistling:

right I am off to pack and go to beddy byes so can get up early for lovely cardio with severe pain due to today's leg session. I am assuming my ass will be paralysed from Malika's glute busters as well HO HUM :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Tis what I am hoping Beks ...I had a hire car, scuffed it and they didnt bat an eyelid. The lad working in the gym was making a really big deal out of it though - same one who would not heat me brekkie up the other day - [email protected] :whistling:
> 
> right I am off to pack and go to beddy byes so can get up early for lovely cardio with severe pain due to today's leg session. *I am assuming my ass will be paralysed from Malika's glute busters as well HO HUM * :lol:


Ooh that reminds me - I found my ankle weights the other day - only 5kg each but I'm sure that's more than enough to bring the pain! :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Ones I use are 10lbs each [is that about 6kgs?] and they hurt big time ...

Just got back in the door from Leeds ...we didnt have time to get to the gym. train was chocka due to 5 pm Friday rush and no flights... ate salmon in front of toilet sliding door which was very celubrious ....

absolutely fookin knackered ...shake, cardio and hitting the sack ...

got there and totally changed my mind about bikini just before leaving !

all sorted now .. superman colours !

@rse is sooo not ready to make a pubic appearance in a thong but I am sticking to the plan and going for it regardless ...and I still have 3 weeks ...& prayers ...confidence and carb deficit will carry me through on the day !


----------



## poshbird

Nice to know there are other women in leeds that are into bodybuilding


----------



## defdaz

Bless you on the car bump thingy Jem - amply shows what a great lass you are!

So you're definitely doing the september show? Sign me up then, no messing this time. (PARP!) Damn you and your inspirational ways Em!! :lol:

What the hell did you go to Leeeeeeds for? Eeek!

Right, off to the gym, bye!


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> nor is mine but i had superman boxers on tonight and they were out
> 
> had about 12 pints so thats why!!!


Nice Russy :thumb: Well I wouldnt have minded wearing superman boxers in public ...in fact wondering whether Nabba might allow it - I'd be super confident in those :lol:

In keeping with the superman theme, my bikini is co-ordinated to it :cool2: ...I love it, just hope I can do it justice 



poshbird said:


> Nice to know there are other women in leeds that are into bodybuilding


Hi posh ...was just visiting ! Mind you, I saw quite a lot of male bodybuilders travelling through Leeds and Bradford...I think I live in the wrong place :laugh: There were 3 at the train station alone ....



defdaz said:


> Bless you on the car bump thingy Jem - amply shows what a great lass you are!
> 
> So you're definitely doing the september show? Sign me up then, no messing this time. (PARP!) Damn you and your inspirational ways Em!! :lol:
> 
> What the hell did you go to Leeeeeeds for? Eeek!
> 
> Right, off to the gym, bye!


Ooooh Daz - he has been on the phone and I have to pay up :confused1: ...but it's all karma ...last thing I needed tbh but I am culpable and he is a really nice chap so hoping someone does the same for me some time in the future !

Well yes I am, as certain as I can be at the moment ...wont cost much more being as I have laid out lots for this one so gives me an incentive to keep lean for a tad longer and then put a little on over the winter months to keep me warm and cosy :laugh:

How much do you reckon you need to drop then ~? how many weeks dieting ?

Saturday - just did fasted cardio and going back shortly to do arms and another cardio session.

Dropped 3lbs this week but I am somewhat confused and disheartened as I had dropped 5lbs when I weighed yesterday....This means that overnight I managed to gain a whole 2lbs :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Hoping it is down to the fact that I did not manage to drink much water yesterday and was a tad sleep deprived ...

Serves me right for getting on the scales before weigh in day I suppose ... head fookeries :cool2:

I had a funny turn last night as well ...I was doing cardio and got all light headed so stepped off and could not get my bearings or walk straight at all. Tried to persevere with the cardio but vision was blurring as well ffs ...only managed 20 mins

This is the first day in all of my prep that I have failed to complete required cardio session [apart from when at the seminar in Mcr] - combine that with scales this morning and it doesnt make me feel too grand.

Never mind though, I am still surprisingly upbeat


----------



## Tommy10

Jem...heylp

ive said yes to dinner/ dvd tonight but i really dont wanna go...its date no4...no sex yet...so 2nites the night but i dont wanna do it.....heylp!


----------



## hilly

3lb is still a good loss jem dnt worry.

funnily enough i take my weight both friday and sat. i gained 0.5lb from friday to sat but i had a late meal friday night i think is the culprit.


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> Jem...heylp
> 
> ive said yes to dinner/ dvd tonight but i really dont wanna go...its date no4...no sex yet...so 2nites the night but i dont wanna do it.....heylp!


Well you can change your mind ...dont go :lol: NUTTER ! why dont you wanna go anyway T ?

I'd stick to training ...it's safer :thumb:

Me, I'm virtually a nun :tongue:



hilly said:


> 3lb is still a good loss jem dnt worry.
> 
> funnily enough i take my weight both friday and sat. i gained 0.5lb from friday to sat but i had a late meal friday night i think is the culprit.


aye hilly ...could be that & water stuff - think routine was messed about and I did eat late as well ...certainly worked me ass off in the gym today to make up for it though  Looking forward to just pushing meself to the limits over the next 3 weeks !


----------



## defdaz

Sounds like you had a hypoglycemic episode whilst doing the cardio em. Not too much too worry about as long as you didn't go too low. Seems like a one-offer too? I've been doing blood glucose tests lately (been having loads of hypo-like turns) and I'm consisently around 4mmol/l - pretty close to being too low. Worried I'm in early stage diabetes - all the more reason to get lean asap!

Dieting starts now Em, been alternating low carb periods with higher carb to try and drop a bit whilst coming out of an extended off period (nasty cold and glue-ear episode!).

Sorry about having to pay for the prang, that sucks but like you say - karma, man. 

3lb or 5lb is a great loss dimps, glad you're feeling upbeat and doing so great. :thumbsup: Keep it up, bab!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Sounds like you had a hypoglycemic episode whilst doing the cardio em. Not too much too worry about as long as you didn't go too low. Seems like a one-offer too? I've been doing blood glucose tests lately (been having loads of hypo-like turns) and I'm consisently around 4mmol/l - pretty close to being too low. Worried I'm in early stage diabetes - all the more reason to get lean asap!
> 
> Dieting starts now Em, been alternating low carb periods with higher carb to try and drop a bit whilst coming out of an extended off period (nasty cold and glue-ear episode!).
> 
> Sorry about having to pay for the prang, that sucks but like you say - karma, man.
> 
> 3lb or 5lb is a great loss dimps, glad you're feeling upbeat and doing so great. :thumbsup: Keep it up, bab!


I did think it was that Daz and googled but felt like a bit of a hypochondriac :laugh:. Yes, was a one off - not had anything like that before...was scary because I was all alone but felt fine when I woke up the next morning !

Ok so that gives you about 18 weeks - is that right ? I am pushing for lads at the gym to start dieting now as they are all a bit yeah yeah about it ...would be nice to have some pals doing it !

I am surprised I am so upbeat tbh ...waiting for the crash  apparently very low carbs suits me to a tee so I know what my body responds to now !

I hope your resolve is strong dazzle - would be nice if you stick in there and do it :thumb:

I am back to work tomorrow so a bit worried about fitting all stuff in ...my whole life revolves around the gym at the moment. Really hoping they cut me some slack and dont have me trolling round the country as my mind is tired !

Re: car crash .... the bloke is so nice - I'm pleased I did the right thing, plus Bob and Daz have been great throughout prep and helped me so much with freebies that I am just returning the good deeds as any good catholic girl/Girl Guide does 

Eating and back to the gym ...then a nice lie down sunbed courtesy of Bob

Lovely day outside ...doesnt the sunshine make you feel happy :beer:


----------



## RedKola

jirasak said:


> I know a good personal training and he also sells good cheap anabol / dianabol steroid stuff
> 
> you can send him an email to
> 
> [email protected]


LMAO - Yeah thanks, I'm sure Jem will appreciate that! LMAO! :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Just lost a long reply ack!

Glad Bob and Daz are looking after you - such nice guys! I'd love to be more like them in their attitude to what life throws at you, instead of getting the rage or having big melodramatic strops all the time 

The NHS man is nice eh? Don't some crashee's end up getting married?  :lol:

Work is just work Em, you'll be fine- where there's a will! If not then short skirts and appologetic flirty eyelash fluttering will see you through 

18 weeks? Parp! That's not long! I'm 18 stone 9 pounds so that's a minimum weight loss of 4 stone 7 pounds to make the under 90 class. 63 pounds. 3.5 pounds a week. OMG OMG OMG. :lol: I'm definitely going to do it Em, promise.

I bet you are looking crazy tanned at the moment? You must be loving it 

Nearly another day done and dusted Jem...


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> LMAO - Yeah thanks, I'm sure Jem will appreciate that! LMAO! :lol:


   I missed it


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Just lost a long reply ack!
> 
> Glad Bob and Daz are looking after you - such nice guys! I'd love to be more like them in their attitude to what life throws at you, instead of getting the rage or having big melodramatic strops all the time
> 
> The NHS man is nice eh? Don't some crashee's end up getting married?  :lol:
> 
> Work is just work Em, you'll be fine- where there's a will! If not then short skirts and appologetic flirty eyelash fluttering will see you through
> 
> 18 weeks? Parp! That's not long! I'm 18 stone 9 pounds so that's a minimum weight loss of 4 stone 7 pounds to make the under 90 class. 63 pounds. 3.5 pounds a week. OMG OMG OMG. :lol: I'm definitely going to do it Em, promise.
> 
> I bet you are looking crazy tanned at the moment? You must be loving it
> 
> Nearly another day done and dusted Jem...


LOL hate it when the forum eats posts ...why is it always the long ones ?

Yep they are really cool about it all but then ...when the gym is your livelihood you can afford to be relaxed about it cant you ?

LMAO nice as in a nice chap but not really my type ! Hope I dont have to go into work - I literally have nothing that fits ....nada, zip, zilch ..apart from leggings and vests !

No more brown that usual yet daz ...upping the ante over the next couple of weeks though !

That was just a rough calculation lol I might be wrong but sort it out ...Rack has done an ace job of dropping the fat BUT v restrictive diet so you have all that to look forward to :thumb:


----------



## PRL

Keep pushing Em. Nearly there. Focus.


----------



## leafman

Not too long now jem all the best :thumbup1:


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey chicky how are you? Not long to go till you will look fabulouso on stage  you feeling ok? x


----------



## vsideboy

Jem said:


> Tis what I am hoping Beks ...I had a hire car, scuffed it and they didnt bat an eyelid. The lad working in the gym was making a really big deal out of it though - same one who would not heat me brekkie up the other day - [email protected] :whistling:


he sounds like a right git, get the owner to get rid of him. reckon he'd be the type to grass on you for the accident too.

all go for you as usual by the look of it, you should write a book when you get the show over with. No.1 bestseller I reckon.Sounds like everything is coming together though, so thats promising.


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Keep pushing Em. Nearly there. Focus.


Yep Petie babes  I am enjoying it at the moment - really on a high so hoping nothing happens to burst my bubble :lol: Nicky is the dogs - would be lost without her ...ssssh dont mention it in here but did she tell you what we are doing on Wednesday :lol: ...that should be a giggle for sure 

Havent seen you for a while - you planning on coming to see me before the grand event ?



leafman said:


> Not too long now jem all the best :thumbup1:


Cheers K - all go, havent got a minute to breath currently lol - not enough hours in the day. It is flying by and they are getting me a camp bed for the gym so I dont even have to go home :lol:

How are you chick ? sorted your bad romance out yet ye nutter :whistling: 



CharlieC25 said:


> Hey chicky how are you? Not long to go till you will look fabulouso on stage  you feeling ok? x


LOL couple of yrs time I might be looking fabuloso ...for now I will settle for MILF of sorts :thumb: Just gonna get up there and enjoy myself ! At the moment I couldnt give 2 feckin hoots who else is there tbh ...I'm just concentrating on me :lol: so long as I do my kids and gym proud that is all that matters to me :thumbup1: I'm planning on just shaking me booty - so what if it wobbles - @sses are meant to :rockon:


----------



## Jem

vsideboy said:


> he sounds like a right git, get the owner to get rid of him. reckon he'd be the type to grass on you for the accident too.
> 
> all go for you as usual by the look of it, you should write a book when you get the show over with. No.1 bestseller I reckon.Sounds like everything is coming together though, so thats promising.


Hi Dan  yeah the bloke is a muppet - pure and simple ! Bob is far too nice to get rid of him - they know his faults, everyone else has more than made up for his [email protected] behaviour so I dont mind :cool2:

Everything is coming together because I am relaxing about it ...stopped stressing about ickle parts of me and just looking at me as a whole - which works better :thumbup1:

LMAO re book - my life really isnt that interesting :lol: I just have a series of small molehills which I manage to make into mountains - typical woman behaviour :tongue:


----------



## vsideboy

Jem said:


> Hi Dan  yeah the bloke is a muppet - pure and simple ! Bob is far too nice to get rid of him - they know his faults, everyone else has more than made up for his [email protected] behaviour so I dont mind :cool2:
> 
> Everything is coming together because I am relaxing about it ...stopped stressing about ickle parts of me and just looking at me as a whole - which works better :thumbup1:
> 
> LMAO re book - my life really isnt that interesting :lol: I just have a series of small molehills which I manage to make into mountains - typical woman behaviour :tongue:


good lass, end of the day we all think you're fab so keep that positive attitude going. :bounce:


----------



## PRL

I'm intrigued now. Text me. lol

Let me know when you and Nicky are going to be in and I'll come have a look.

Haven't seen you in a couple weeks, cant wait to see the result.

You've done yourself proud Em. No slacking now your goal is in sight.

It's going to be emotional


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> I'm intrigued now. Text me. lol
> 
> Let me know when you and Nicky are going to be in and I'll come have a look.
> 
> Haven't seen you in a couple weeks, cant wait to see the result.
> 
> You've done yourself proud Em. No slacking now your goal is in sight.
> 
> It's going to be emotional


Ok I will in a mo 

Prob be this weekend at some point, Friday night maybe but will sort with Nicky.

I have done myself proud Pete - I can honestly say I have put my all into it, my heart and soul has gone into this prep and whilst I will never feel ready and I have all the marks of a 34yr old woman - I look a damn sight better than I did 11 weeks ago :thumb:

Emotional - OMG, dont start me on it ...I think a few tears will definitely be shed - it's been a slog and more to come but I wouldn't change it for the world !


----------



## Jem

vsideboy said:


> good lass, end of the day we all think you're fab so keep that positive attitude going. :bounce:


Must admit - this journal and the kind people that take the time to pop in, put up with my mood swings and generally keep me afloat are part of the reason I have got this far !


----------



## hilly

you should and will be proud of ureself jem. you have done immensly well and battled through and are doing something 99% of the world would not even consider attempting


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> you should and will be proud of ureself jem. you have done immensly well and battled through and are doing something 99% of the world would not even consider attempting


As have we all hilly ! we all have our battles to find and demons in our heads dont we ...how is uni going ? are you managing to keep on top of it ?

My work has suffered, no doubt about it ...I just hope I still have one by the end of it !

My appraisal is due and I really need to put it off for another 3 weeks :lol: I wont be very much use at the moment, I'm too busy crashing cars and stuff to talk sensibly about my career prospects :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

keep going hunny, not long... 2 weeks out for me

eeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkk

xx


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> keep going hunny, not long... 2 weeks out for me
> 
> eeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> xx


Good on ye Bri :bounce: :bounce: you must be cacking it now :lol: :lol: Really well done girlie - arent we just fantastic to be getting up there :thumb: I wish you all the luck in the world babes xxx


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> Good on ye Bri :bounce: :bounce: you must be cacking it now :lol: :lol: Really well done girlie - arent we just fantastic to be getting up there :thumb: I wish you all the luck in the world babes xxx


na im fine now lol, il be more nervous 2-3 days before when i have to start hair removal, tanning etc.... Hoewever i get to have wine the night before so fingers crossed il be drunkish and wont think about it to much lol :lol:

got my bikini

got my hair piece

got my eyelashes and bling sorted

tan is here

music sorted

so im almost there

just need to work on routine and posing more and il be sorted


----------



## leafman

Jem;1596619
Cheers K - all go said:


> How are you chick ? sorted your bad romance out yet ye nutter[/B] :whistling:
> 
> I'm planning on just shaking me booty - so what if it wobbles - @sses are meant to :rockon:


----------



## hilly

Jem said:


> As have we all hilly ! we all have our battles to find and demons in our heads dont we ...how is uni going ? are you managing to keep on top of it ?
> 
> My work has suffered, no doubt about it ...I just hope I still have one by the end of it !
> 
> My appraisal is due and I really need to put it off for another 3 weeks :lol: I wont be very much use at the moment, I'm too busy crashing cars and stuff to talk sensibly about my career prospects :whistling:


uni has sufferd this last week. i had to come home today as couldnt get my head around sorting graphs and standard deviations for anatomy presentation lol. nightmare


----------



## Zara-Leoni

poshbird said:


> Nice to know there are other women in leeds that are into bodybuilding


Um.... Karen Bricklebank....? Rachael Grice....? Just for a start... lol 



Jem said:


> Hi posh ...was just visiting ! Mind you, I saw quite a lot of male bodybuilders travelling through Leeds and Bradford...I think I live in the wrong place :laugh: There were 3 at the train station alone ....


Ha ha... try a night out in Leeds then, you'll get the shock of your life!


----------



## yummymummy79

Should be able to make the big event, just wondering if it's a ticket jobby or just turn up? Got nothing planned the next day so if it turns into a late one then bonus!


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Ok I will in a mo
> 
> Prob be this weekend at some point, Friday night maybe but will sort with Nicky.
> 
> I have done myself proud Pete - I can honestly say I have put my all into it, my heart and soul has gone into this prep and whilst I will never feel ready and I have all the marks of a 34yr old woman - I look a damn sight better than I did 11 weeks ago :thumb:
> 
> Emotional - OMG, dont start me on it ...I think a few tears will definitely be shed - it's been a slog and more to come but I wouldn't change it for the world !


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Just popping by hope all is well  Hectic here at moment but thinking of you xx


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> na im fine now lol, il be more nervous 2-3 days before when i have to start hair removal, tanning etc.... Hoewever i get to have wine the night before so fingers crossed il be drunkish and wont think about it to much lol :lol:
> 
> got my bikini
> 
> got my hair piece
> 
> got my eyelashes and bling sorted
> 
> tan is here
> 
> music sorted
> 
> so im almost there
> 
> just need to work on routine and posing more and il be sorted


Very organised Bri  ...I havent sorted such trivial matters :lol: whoops...best shift ass into gear methinks ...



leafman said:


> Yea i think it is all sorted now. I get meself into some funny situations but have learnt a big lesson this time :whistling: Dont play with somat thats not yours :lol:
> 
> Ohh and couldnt agree more with your ar2e comment :innocent:
> 
> Highlighted wrong bit ffs


Erm I think you will find that at some point you will end up in another tricky situation or another K - that's you all over   ...wouldnt change you though ...it makes me giggle :thumb:

and I know you like a wobbly bum K ....doesnt exactly fit in with the bbing rules though ..never mind - I never was one to conform !



hilly said:


> uni has sufferd this last week. i had to come home today as couldnt get my head around sorting graphs and standard deviations for anatomy presentation lol. nightmare


Well I couldnt understand that in a normal carbed up situation so you're a better person than me ! Bound to happen though ...hope you manage to get back on track somehow though mate


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ha ha... try a night out in Leeds then, you'll get the shock of your life!


OK then we will arrange something at some point - should be worth a giggle and I'm all for giggles 



yummymummy79 said:


> Should be able to make the big event, just wondering if it's a ticket jobby or just turn up? Got nothing planned the next day so if it turns into a late one then bonus!


you can pay on the door R :thumb: cool stuff - I am planning on it being a late one ...bring on the food and beverages YUM :lol: I will pm my number so you can text me closer to the time x



Bettyboo said:


> Just popping by hope all is well  Hectic here at moment but thinking of you xx


Hi Tara - hope things are going well mate ! cheers for the support - nearly there hun x


----------



## Jem

...tumbleweed here ....

okie dokie well fooking hell what a morning ....

Not having a good week with cars - reversed into someone's car on thursday and today I kerbed my own tyre in an attempt to veer away from a friggin lunatic trying to squeeze through double parked cars ffs ...

Big fookin hole in the tyre and had to drive kids rest of the way all on the wonk...once I saw the state it was in [flatter than my chest] I knew I was stranded at school

waited 30 mins for a knight in shining armour ...but there werent any so had to make do with me pal's fella ...by which time I had washed the car with a tea towel and screen wash LMAO [i was bored and fidgety] ...cleaned the inside out as well.

My ex [kid's dad] is stranded in Mexico in a 5* hotel [poor thing ...fooker (I get stranded at the airport for 12 hrs when I go away)] ...so training time is even harder to fit in ...bit crap being so close to the show.

We are not sure when they are getting back either - looks like next week. he only went away for 7 days ...been gone 2 weeks now lol bet he is screwing & fighting like mad with his gf.

It is my daughter's party tonight - we have ordered a fooking chocolate fountain with all the dip things ...baking is being done by me pal ...I cannot have feckin anything ffs ...

Why the fook am I doing this ?

House is falling apart, car is falling apart, job is falling apart and I am falling apart!!!!

I have a lump on my clavicle ...not sure what it is but it goes white when depressed ?

I have a feckin pain in the back of my knee [prob due to cross trainer twice per day] ...pulled a muscle or tendon something like that

That ' s about it really - everything else is just coolio julio ...


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> everything else is? sounds like you covered everything in the 4 paragraphs above:rolleyes:
> 
> not a good day thn so far!!


I know - I was being somewhat ironic :lol:

hey it could be worse ...I could be seriously overdrawn ...oh but wait :whistling: yep that too :lol:

Mustnt grumble though eh - chin up and battle on 

After puncturing the tyre - got to the gym - paggered [my own word for fcuked :whistling: ] ...and in strolls the district nurse whose car I am paying for on Friday :innocent: and I had to make polite convo with him ...not his fault but I did want to screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeam :cool2:

could kill a syntha 6 with walls ice cream in it reet now

:rockon:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Erm I think you will find that at some point you will end up in another tricky situation or another K - that's you all over   ...wouldnt change you though ...*it makes me giggle* :thumb:
> 
> and I know you like a wobbly bum K ....doesnt exactly fit in with the bbing rules though ..never mind - I never was one to conform !


Glad it makes someone amused coz i kno he certainly wasnt :whistling: :lol:

Your prob right ill end up in some sort of fuked up situation soon enougth, but for now training is actually comin first ish. Have decided to make the expo even if i have to walk :lol: Bit of luck i get paid right before it so will use it to stock up on goods :thumbup1: Its kathryns birthday on the saturday so might just go with her, its taking baby im not keen on, drunken buggy driving aint my thing and dont wanna be chopping some of the meat heads heels, you might just see leafy getting threw about in air like a paper plane :laugh: Was some big big people there last year, just walkin bout in crowd casting shadows on lowly folk like me :whistling: .

And what a week your having haha. Shame no knight in armour came to rescue you from school, should have txd id have sent kat :lol: :whistling: Keep at it jem not long now and u will be strutting ur stuff in virtually no clothing :thumb: Good luck x kev


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> paggered? did you invent that?
> 
> ahhh, you have had a sh1t day to be fair and its only just midday.


who knows maybeI heard it before and it was somewhere in my sub conscious ...

Yes and it's only going to get worse methinks LOL

Oh well - have to get to shops and buy things for tonight whilst skiving work yet again ...

sh!t haha



leafman said:


> Glad it makes someone amused coz i kno he certainly wasnt :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Your prob right ill end up in some sort of fuked up situation soon enougth, but for now training is actually comin first ish. Have decided to make the expo even if i have to walk :lol: Bit of luck i get paid right before it so will use it to stock up on goods :thumbup1: Its kathryns birthday on the saturday so might just go with her, its taking baby im not keen on, drunken buggy driving aint my thing and dont wanna be chopping some of the meat heads heels, you might just see leafy getting threw about in air like a paper plane :laugh: Was some big big people there last year, just walkin bout in crowd casting shadows on lowly folk like me :whistling: .
> 
> And what a week your having haha. Shame no knight in armour came to rescue you from school, should have txd id have sent kat :lol: :whistling: Keep at it jem not long now and u will be strutting ur stuff in virtually no clothing :thumb: Good luck x kev


Ah bless you - I dont mean to laugh at your misfortune K ...hope you sort something out there mate. The very last thing I need reet now is a bloke in battle armour or nekkid ....they only complicate things further ....

Glad to hear you will be at the expo and I would like to see little joe so bring the whole family :thumb:

cheers mate - I, erm, am not really looking forward to the nekkid part of that .... xx


----------



## vsideboy

1russ100 said:


> everything else is? sounds like you covered everything in the 4 paragraphs above:rolleyes:
> 
> not a good day thn so far!!


wot he said haha.

And I've heard of paggered before.

I invented 'numpty' about 7 years ago, now its even being said on tv programmes lol.


----------



## defdaz

Fookin' hell Em, you're having a time of it at the moment! Keep your chin up hun, you know why you're doing this - life is short so why the hell not, and to look awesome. :thumbs:

Lump sounds like it might be a swollen lymph node maybe?


----------



## clairey.h

LMFAO and again and again and again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

the text message stating just 'FOOK' made me cry with laughter 

honey at least you have to be on a major carb low/diet to have my normal day!!!! remember clutch going in the middle of maccyDs drive through and having to be pushed around by the manager whilst there is a cue forming behind me and an audience of fatties at the window... :lol: :lol:

I could go on..but suspect I have made you smile now 

STAY AWAY FROM THE CHOCOLATE FOUNTAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU DONT NEED IT, YOU DONT NEED IT................. :lol: :lol: :lol:

on a serious note, hope it goes well tonight and williow enjoys her birthday.....


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> ...tumbleweed here ....
> 
> okie dokie well fooking hell what a morning ....
> 
> Not having a good week with cars - reversed into someone's car on thursday and today I kerbed my own tyre in an attempt to veer away from a friggin lunatic trying to squeeze through double parked cars ffs ...
> 
> Big fookin hole in the tyre and had to drive kids rest of the way all on the wonk...once I saw the state it was in [flatter than my chest] I knew I was stranded at school
> 
> waited 30 mins for a knight in shining armour ...but there werent any so had to make do with me pal's fella ...by which time I had washed the car with a tea towel and screen wash LMAO [i was bored and fidgety] ...cleaned the inside out as well.
> 
> My ex [kid's dad] is stranded in Mexico in a 5* hotel [poor thing ...fooker (I get stranded at the airport for 12 hrs when I go away)] ...so training time is even harder to fit in ...bit crap being so close to the show.
> 
> We are not sure when they are getting back either - looks like next week. he only went away for 7 days ...been gone 2 weeks now lol bet he is screwing & fighting like mad with his gf.
> 
> It is my daughter's party tonight - we have ordered a fooking chocolate fountain with all the dip things ...baking is being done by me pal ...I cannot have feckin anything ffs ...
> 
> Why the fook am I doing this ?
> 
> House is falling apart, car is falling apart, job is falling apart and I am falling apart!!!!
> 
> I have a lump on my clavicle ...not sure what it is but it goes white when depressed ?
> 
> I have a feckin pain in the back of my knee [prob due to cross trainer twice per day] ...pulled a muscle or tendon something like that
> 
> That ' s about it really - everything else is just coolio julio ...


Oh it's getting emotional. lol :lol:


----------



## Jem

Yes Pete you're right ! it is already getting emotional ...what a day from hell 



1russ100 said:


> bit of clothes shpping should cheer you up?


Not with an overdraft like mine :whistling:



vsideboy said:


> wot he said haha.
> 
> And I've heard of paggered before.
> 
> I invented 'numpty' about 7 years ago, now its even being said on tv programmes lol.


Hmmm must have heard it and adopted it then ...



defdaz said:


> Fookin' hell Em, you're having a time of it at the moment! Keep your chin up hun, you know why you're doing this - life is short so why the hell not, and to look awesome. :thumbs:
> 
> Lump sounds like it might be a swollen lymph node maybe?


LOL not a clue daz - never been so lean so perhaps it is an extra bit of bone that's always been there ...least of me worries at the moment though!

Trying to keep a stiff upper lip :whistling: however, small things become major catastrophes at the moment ...and there seem to be a mini series of them ...sh!t



clairey.h said:


> LMFAO and again and again and again:lol:
> 
> the text message stating just 'FOOK' made me cry with laughter
> 
> honey at least you have to be on a major carb low/diet to have my normal day!!!! remember clutch going in the middle of maccyDs drive through and having to be pushed around by the manager whilst there is a cue forming behind me and an audience of fatties at the window... :lol: :lol:
> 
> I could go on..but suspect I have made you smile now
> 
> STAY AWAY FROM THE CHOCOLATE FOUNTAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU DONT NEED IT, YOU DONT NEED IT.................
> 
> on a serious note, hope it goes well tonight and williow enjoys her birthday.....


Aye 'FOOK' was all I could think of ...car was shiny though ...now it's streaky as well...

It smelled fooking beautiful - I thought I was in Willie Wonkers Factory...HOWEVER I didnt touch the chocolate fountain - seeing children sticking things in it - licking the chocolate off & then re-dipping the same sucked item was enough of a deterrent :lol: :lol: :lol: thank god for ill-bred kiddies :thumb:

The mahoosive chocolate cup cakes however were looking awesome - and I actually did bite one knowing that they wouldnt taste as nice as they looked ....GUESS WHAT ? - they were yakking as well :tongue: SO none was eaten

Didnt she do well ladies & gents  

Bday cake is being frozen as we speak - it will be defrosted on the evening of 8th May and brought to show on 9th along with Millies Cookies :beer:


----------



## defdaz

And minstrels-packed cheesecake too I hope! 

"Never been so lean" - now how cool is that!??!


----------



## Kate1976

Hey Miss...what a mad couple of days for you! Not long now chicky.....the home straight eh 

Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillies cookies ...hmmmmmm!

We need to get our celebratory evening sorted out....what to eat, where to go, what to drink and most importantly.......outfiiiiits and shoes!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> And minstrels-packed cheesecake too I hope!
> 
> "Never been so lean" - now how cool is that!??!


Good thinking dazzle ...so bring it with you  . So far I have a choc cupcake and tinkerbell birthday cake in the freezer awaiting show day [you just know it is gonna be painful...]

It is cool - just worrying now about keeping it sort of lean forevermore :lol:



Kate1976 said:


> Hey Miss...what a mad couple of days for you! Not long now chicky.....the home straight eh
> 
> Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillies cookies ...hmmmmmm!
> 
> We need to get our celebratory evening sorted out....what to eat, where to go, what to drink and most importantly.......outfiiiiits and shoes!


YEP bring it on :thumb: ...well I dunno really because you have hotel in Dudley which is miles from Brum city centre or Solihull which were the 2 places I would have chosen :confused1:

Thinking maybe we should book a table somewhere as well so we need to think about numbers !

LMAO shoes and dress - I was thinking about it today as it goes...and thinking I should perhaps sort it sooner rather than later as at the moment I cannot be assed to do owt ...this situation can only worsen  

Whatever it is - I am thinking it wont be black and erm...that's all I know !


----------



## hilly

hows training and cardio been going this week jem


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> hows training and cardio been going this week jem


Great actually hilly :thumb: I am actually a happy but very tired bunny [par for the course]

Have done legs, back and chest and worked on the old glutes today !

Cardio is hard for 20 mins then I seem to get a rush of energy and blast it  

It helps a lot having company so I have been dragging people on with me and they then feel obliged to carry on as long as possible to help me out ...so the way I see it - I am providing a community service :thumb:

LMAO today some muppet saw fit to come and 'correct my form' on the fookin cross trainer :lol: :cool2: :lol: ...that's a new one on me ! He said I was swaying from side to side .....tiredness will do that to you after an hour on the thing:cursing: PLONKER !

Oh and he also tried to take my diet coke off me which I was about to consume as a reward for finishing cardio :whistling: :whistling: - I put him straight on that score !

How about you mate? coping ok ?


----------



## 3752

hey Emma hope your good? got your text today thank you.....not long now dig deep you seemed more upbeat when we spoke on sunday....

don't forget text me your weight on saturday and i will call you with the plan for the final 2 weeks......


----------



## hilly

getting there jem cheers, just trying to balance uni work etc but not end of world


----------



## RACK

Glad to hear all is going well Jem x


----------



## CharlieC25

Whoop whhop not long now! Kepp ya head down for the final two weeks babe, the mind games can be a bitch but you are gonna look fantastic - no question so enjoy every second!

Looking forward to finally meeting you! x


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> hey Emma hope your good? got your text today thank you.....not long now dig deep you seemed more upbeat when we spoke on sunday....
> 
> don't forget text me your weight on saturday and i will call you with the plan for the final 2 weeks......


Yes Paul I am grand thanks 

I am actually enjoying it :confused1: and I THINK me bum might have shrunk just the tiniest bit :rockon:

I will not be forgetting to text that ....I am kind of hoping I can take the kiddies out for a meal as tis me girl's 9th on Saturday & her dad is stuck in Mexico and she is a tad gutted :lol:

Cannot wait to see what the last 2 weeks look like :laugh:...never thought I would get so much joy from spinach ....

Go get 'em tiger :beer:



hilly said:


> getting there jem cheers, just trying to balance uni work etc but not end of world


You're a determined little fecker - I know you'll manage :thumb: ...if I can ...anyone can 



RACK said:


> Glad to hear all is going well Jem x


Cheers hun - will speak soon

Everything crossed for ya :tongue: xx


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> so with my full fat coke and use of mobile phone i would have got a ban off the helmet?
> 
> dont need to really ask how your feeling after reading that lot but not long:thumbup1:


LMAO I feel amazing tbh :thumb: this game is full of highs and lows ! This is a different helmet :lol: ...he doesnt even work there..or compete ....just thinks he knows everything - I had to laugh !



CharlieC25 said:


> Whoop whhop not long now! Kepp ya head down for the final two weeks babe, the mind games can be a bitch but you are gonna look fantastic - no question so enjoy every second!
> 
> Looking forward to finally meeting you! x


Cheers carly - I hope I can function normally on the day and manage to speak to everyone  xx


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice work Jem..

Still following you although can't update as much on-line

Not long to go now - stick at it.

You are in very good hands with Paul


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> woooooah, doesnt even work there? so his point was what exactly?
> 
> how many actaul helmets train at this place? :confused1:


Just another nosey fecker  they are vultures and like to feel they are imparting pearls of wisdom ....and I seem to be attracting them at the minute because of the changes I have made !

It doesnt actually occur to them that I have made the changes because I may really have some idea what I am doing though....perhaps they think I just did it by accident :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Nice work Jem..
> 
> Still following you although can't update as much on-line
> 
> Not long to go now - stick at it.
> 
> You are in very good hands with Paul


Cheers mick - just dont have the time to be here at the minute nor the brain capacity if I am being frank :lol:


----------



## defdaz

You're making it up, no-one even looked at you (MUCH!) when I used to train with you!  

Nah, it's a great gym (best gym I've trained at!) but after finding out that various gangs train in there and stuff I kinda pooped my pants a bit and kept my eyes firmly on the ground at all times! :lol:

"Good thinking dazzle ...so bring it with you" = leave it with me! Going to try and make it. It's difficult with me working away but I'm hoping, really want to cheer you on.

Glad the buzz is starting to happen Jemster!! Woop woop!

Oh, did you get my PM?


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> You're a determined *little* fecker - I know you'll manage :thumb: ...if I can ...anyone can


Errmm, can't see hilly been too fond of that remark Jem:rolleye:



Glad things going sort of well for you, can never tell 100% :confused1:

Progress pics anytime soon??

:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> maybe its you attracting them but ive found most gyms are full of ****s its just being good at avoiding them thats the secret!!
> 
> is it a bodyuilding type gym?


Yep is a bbing gym russy ..I have to wee though :whistling: ...soon as I move - they swoop :lol: short of donning me ninja gear and rappelling from the roof to get to the ladies there is not a lot I can do 



defdaz said:


> You're making it up, no-one even looked at you (MUCH!) when I used to train with you!
> 
> Nah, it's a great gym (best gym I've trained at!) but after finding out that various gangs train in there and stuff I kinda pooped my pants a bit and kept my eyes firmly on the ground at all times! :lol:
> 
> "Good thinking dazzle ...so bring it with you" = leave it with me! Going to try and make it. It's difficult with me working away but I'm hoping, really want to cheer you on.
> 
> Glad the buzz is starting to happen Jemster!! Woop woop!
> 
> Oh, did you get my PM?


LOL seriously though - that is the main benefit of training with a chap though ...when I train with Dean we rarely get interrupted. In saying that - I spend me whole life there at the moment so there are very few people I dont know there these days ...sometimes they treat it more like a social club than a gym and that's irritating. Ever tried doing cable cross overs whilst someone is trying to hold a conversation with you ffs :lol: :lol:

Yep I am buzzing at the moment - strange eh ?

Definitely expecting minstrel cheesecake dazzle - so be there :thumb:



tel3563 said:


> Errmm, can't see hilly been too fond of that remark Jem:rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad things going sort of well for you, can never tell 100% :confused1:
> 
> Progress pics anytime soon??
> 
> :thumbup1:


Oh he will know it was a term of endearment dont worry tel :lol:

Yep things are hunky donky at the moment ! Loving it !

Nope due to send progress pics to Paul on Saturday actually but I dont think there is much point putting them up tbh ...I am very happy with how I look at the moment and that's enough for me I think. To post a pic and have someone 'suggest' something may just fcuk my head up at this point in the game - and with 2 weeks out it's the last thing I need. Will see how I feel though :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

dont start claire on that again .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

All done for another day - arms done and just delts to do although may well do some legs with nicky tomorrow - depending on energy !

weeks are flying by !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Fook russ - dont start claire on that again .... :lol: :lol: :lol:





1russ100 said:


> what do you mean??


LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:

jemster promised a pic of her dressed up as lara croft, but she got out of it by saying 'when ive dieted'

well if this isnt dieted I dont know what is.........................

GET THE OUTFIT ON AND THE PICS UP....LADY CROFT:thumb: :thumb:

and you hoped I wouldnt see this :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :ban:


----------



## clairey.h

we want the trashy version with gun belts for a top........ 

not that theres anything to hide :lol: :lol: :lol:

lurrve you :lol: :lol:xxxx


----------



## Jem

FPMSL ...........I dont even need belts ...laces would do the job just fine .....


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> FPMSL ...........I dont even need belts ...laces would do the job just fine .....


better hope you dont have burger nips then :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol: 

did I really just type that :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

1russ100 said:


> laces, belts all just minor details tbh


strawberry laces that can be eaten.............. :thumb:

not be me though, before we go down that route :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

oh Im just so crude...im sure jems nipples are perfect sized :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> better hope you dont have burger nips then :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> did I really just type that :confused1:


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: I'm quite sure I dont but not having ever heard of burger nips before I really cannot confirm 



1russ100 said:


> laces, belts all just minor details tbh


to hide minor things russy ....



clairey.h said:


> strawberry laces that can be eaten.............. :thumb:
> 
> not be me though, before we go down that route :lol: :lol:


YUM I'd eat them meself tbh - claire stop fighting it - I know you like comfy shoes you dutch bike ....and you want me BIG TIME ....


----------



## clairey.h

cowbagslutwhorewhokissedagirlandshelikedittasteofhercherrychapstick............

depends as long as the laces are strawberry ones then try and stop me  after all I am a fatty now :lol: :lol: :lol: fvcking lollipop lady cvntbag


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> yes you did just type that





clairey.h said:


> oh Im just so crude...im sure jems nipples are perfect sized :lol: :lol: :lol:


it's ok she is just venting russ ....claire has a grudge against the lollipop women of the world & feels the need to be smutty about my nipples :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Apparently I could hold 12 CDs on them :confused1: ...I've not tried that yet though *something to do later I suppose* :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> cowbagslutwhorewhokissedagirlandshelikedittasteofhercherrychapstick............
> 
> depends as long as the laces are strawberry ones then try and stop me  after all I am a fatty now :lol: :lol: :lol: fvcking lollipop lady cvntbag


SNAP duplicate 12:16 posting re sweet old lollipop ladies :thumb: ...our minds are scarily alike :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> it's ok she is just venting russ ....*claire has a grudge against the lollipop women of the world* & feels the need to be smutty about my nipples :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Apparently I could hold 12 CDs on them :confused1: ...I've not tried that yet though *something to do later I suppose* :lol:


we must have typed at the same time....

but next time she holds her stick up to me to stop...................we know where its going

and it would fit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## clairey.h

yes and again :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

1russ100 said:


> use my cds if you like


she meant 12 of those old double albums that are twice the thickness :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> we must have typed at the same time....
> 
> but next time she holds her stick up to me to stop...................we know where its going
> 
> and it would fit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:


I told a lad in the gym what you wanted to do with her stick this morning as well - he was p!ssing himself laughing 



1russ100 said:


> use my cds if you like


I think it might pinch a bit though :laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> she meant 12 of those old double albums that are twice the thickness :whistling:


I think you would have noticed them if they were that fookin big ....now you know why I am so popular :thumb: ...dont have pockets on a night out ? - no problem, Emma can keep anything on her nips :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I told a lad in the gym what you wanted to do with her stick this morning as well - he was p!ssing himself laughing


just flippin great....now brimingham all think I am glowing as well.....

I swear when that cross trainer gets here and I have put it together with my awesome skills, I am not getting off it, not even to wee.....shall relieve myself on the run :thumb:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> ffs
> 
> whats the best thing to get fake tan off? :confused1:


BLEACH :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think you can buy remover ? sure St Tropez do one russy :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

1russ100 said:


> ffs
> 
> whats the best thing to get fake tan off? :confused1:


you are here by dubbed

sir dale winton :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

1russ100 said:


> i look a ****! needs sorting before tonight!!
> 
> BLEACH??????


LMAO....dont use bleach...apparently lemon juice helps...and thats not me being sarcastic ethier, it really and truely apparently does

cause I saw it on tele


----------



## Jem

LMAO ! that is all ....I'm going shopping for some clothes that actually fit - oh and have to buy my daughter's ipod touch as well [birthday present ...best not forget that !]

I have got posing at 4 if anyone cares about training progress ...and then might do some legs with nicky and lala after as well as delts ...

then more cardio ffs

Oh and I paid the man his £100 this morning for the car I reversed into ...and he stood talking to me about diet and training for about 30 mins when I was in the middle of my session

...my stomach was rumbling like mad the whole time but I didnt want to be rude to him ... Fooks sake - he was only being nice and asking for advice and I just wanted to pop him on the jaw for making me even later for my brekkie ...


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> LMAO ! that is all ....I'm going shopping for some clothes that actually fit - oh and have to buy my daughter's ipod touch as well [birthday present ...best not forget that !]
> 
> I have got posing at 4 if anyone cares about training progress ...and then might do some legs with nicky and lala after as well as delts ...
> 
> then more cardio ffs
> 
> Oh and I paid the man his £100 this morning for the car I reversed into ...and he stood talking to me about diet and training for about 30 mins when I was in the middle of my session
> 
> ...my stomach was rumbling like mad the whole time but I didnt want to be rude to him ... Fooks sake - he was only being nice and asking for advice and I just wanted to pop him on the jaw for making me even later for my brekkie ...


moral of the story is.....................dont reverse into someones car....unless you mean it :cool2: xxx have fun shopping, spend lots of money you dont have and worry about it some other time :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> moral of the story is.....................dont reverse into someones car....unless you mean it :cool2: xxx have fun shopping, spend lots of money you dont have and worry about it some other time :thumb: :rockon:





1russ100 said:


> i suppose better take note of the training
> 
> is that posing in the middle of the gym whilst people are sparring?


I intend to spend money :thumb: ...yes dont have much choice - will do it in the women's gym though ...still doesnt stop blokes from coming in to use stability balls like


----------



## Jem

Legs with nicky and lala tonight - one word - MONSTROUS ! it hurt....lots ! Was very nice to train with 2 ladies though. We were the 3 amigos doing walking lunges simultaneously 

Weigh in tomorrow !

No pics as yet ....soon as I can though but just too busy at the moment to faff aboot with all that malarkey


----------



## defdaz

Haha that must have been quite a sight! :lol: Good look with the weigh-in Jemity.


----------



## Dsahna

Best of luck jem!x


----------



## MissBC

hey miss crashy pants hows things going?

you feeling ok?

xx


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Haha that must have been quite a sight! :lol: Good look with the weigh-in Jemity.


cheers daz - all is well mate ! :thumb:



Dsahna said:


> Best of luck jem!x


cheers dan - appreciate the support geordie bro x:thumbup1:



MissBC said:


> hey miss crashy pants hows things going?
> 
> you feeling ok?
> 
> xx


LOL yep just tired - you know the score B xx


----------



## Rosedale6

Just droped in, not posted in this thread for a few months now. Just wanted to say keep up the good work Jem your doing great gal. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Still here - sorry not been posting - just too tired, dont have the time to sit on here with all the cardio, food prep along with work and everything else ....

All is cool though

Trained delts today as hadnt managed to get round to them earlier in the week - arms started fatiguing on the second bloody set so I am very weak and get a pump very early on !

Cardio meh - tons of it and seems never ending

Food is well ...protein and fat/protein and green veg so very restrictive and does cause severe cravings !

Had last cheat on sat night [get this: I dreamt about battered sausage which I have never eaten before in my life as I dont eat meat other than chicken...but I was craving it so badly that it was causing insomnia...] so had this and chips for cheat meal with some giant choccie buttons afterwards

that is all for now I think ! just plodding on ....2 wks to go


----------



## Jem

Thanks rosedale - your support is welcomed !!!


----------



## weeman

keep pushing on Jem,this is th esh1t bit where you just feel like groundhog day and your a drone,cpl more weeks and you are on top of the world and get to enjoy what you have worked so hard for.

Its funny,at this point you dont appreciate how well you actually look,non of us do,then suddenly once the show is over,and a little normality is back in your life you realise what you have achieved over these last months and get to reap the rewards of looking so damned HAWT!

keep on keeping on gurly. 

P.s. just saw the post at top of page about removing tan,if its show tan we are talking about then fairy liquid is number one,its a degreasant,it lifts the stuff off in zip time without having to srub 6 layers of skin off


----------



## hilly

weeman is spot on there jem. not long to go now head down and drive thru and it will all have been worth it


----------



## Jem

Thanks Bri and Hilly ! it's true - it soooo is like groundhog day pmsl ! I feel like a cardio machine and I am not enjoying weights at the moment being so weak. Also dont wanna actually talk to anyone so I am hibernating as much as possible ...

I could do with some reality back ...just not sure what reality is anymore


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Thanks Bri and Hilly ! it's true - it soooo is like groundhog day pmsl ! I feel like a cardio machine and I am not enjoying weights at the moment being so weak. Also dont wanna actually talk to anyone so I am hibernating as much as possible ...
> 
> *
> I could do with some reality back ...just not sure what reality is anymore*


Wont be long now jem and you will have some normality back in your life. Gotta say u have done a great job and im sooooo fuking pleased for you  Prob more so than anyone elses journal im following. I remember when u first started back in bronzers thread :whistling: You have come a longgg way :thumbup1: Keep it up and abs lookin awesome hun in avvy.

Keep it up sis and i wish u all the luck in world :beer: x

not that luck is what u need when u put work in you have lol. edited to add that pmsl, before i get hung drawn and quarted


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Wont be long now jem and you will have some normality back in your life. Gotta say u have done a great job and im sooooo fuking pleased for you  Prob more so than anyone elses journal im following. I remember when u first started back in bronzers thread :whistling: You have come a longgg way :thumbup1: Keep it up and abs lookin awesome hun in avvy.
> 
> Keep it up sis and i wish u all the luck in world :beer: x
> 
> not that luck is what u need when u put work in you have lol. edited to add that pmsl, before i get hung drawn and quarted


Cheers K - you are a darlin  sh!t though - it does really take over your whole life ...for once though, I am getting to a point in my life where I can look in the mirror and be proud of what I have done to myself [so long as I dont smile, I still have a gonk face :lol: ]

Luck is good - I will take all I can, luck to stand up straight, not to fall over and not shake like a leaf on that stage or feel poopy next to younger, better contenders ! xxx


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> *for once though, I am getting to a point in my life where I can look in the mirror and be proud of what I have done to myself*


This is the exact thing that's kept me going the last week.

Not long to go now darlin!!!


----------



## Jem

Another week then ! not long to go now - and I think it's gonna fly by tbh...I dont seem to have enough hours in the day to achieve everything I need to before the show !

Head is in a good place re prep though [just everything else causing problems as it's all on the back burner for 2 weeks...]

Insomnia is bad at the moment - I have been up for the last 2 mornings very early doing housework & cooking [which is totally out of character at any time of the day or night LMAO] ...I just cannot sleep for very long. Suppose it it stress related. I dont crave during the day but seem to have vivid dreams about food ...last night I was eating a crunchie in my dreams. Think this is all normal though.

Still avoiding people - some are a welcome distraction, but most just want to ask banal questions about why I am in the gym so much and why am I getting so thin ...I am afraid that the fook off attitude is in-situ now - I just really, really dont have the patience for it although they mean well.

I have my lovely niece [ex's really, but I'm her adopted aunty for life] coming on thursday to do a cut n colour and discuss hair for the show.

Massage booked with me little pal Danny as well. Oh and waxing & nail appointments to make.

Oh just walked into the door ...and cut my head - it's bleeding profusely ...will now have a nice black eye OMFG


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> er, you can loose that attitude for a start!!
> 
> all good in the hood?


Just facing reality russy  I'm proud of moi and that's the main thing !



RACK said:


> This is the exact thing that's kept me going the last week.
> 
> Not long to go now darlin!!!


dont I know it J :thumb: :thumb :

Ouchie - I am bleeding LOL might take a progress pic of black eye :lol:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> as long as you have done your best and your proud of yourself then you have no control over anything else:thumbup1: xx


I dont even have full control of my body at the moment - it wants to fall over and walk into things ffs ...I got a bit dizzy :lol: pic on face book


----------



## Jem

I cannot even blame alcohol ! just missing carbs


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> sounding like its all starting to come together. not long now, the home straight. im not on facebook so if you have done pics i wont be able to see. xx


Hope so ! nope not done pics - just that avi - dont really see the point being as nothing constructive can be added to them. Might just mess my head up if anyone said anything :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Hey miss - quick fly by.....hope you're good?

I guess its not at the forefront of his mind right now, but has P mentioned anything to you about popping to see him this weekend? Don't know if I have the energy tbh!!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey miss - quick fly by.....hope you're good?
> 
> I guess its not at the forefront of his mind right now, but has P mentioned anything to you about popping to see him this weekend? Don't know if I have the energy tbh!!


Nope spoke to him on saturday but nothing mentioned so not sure ! All is well apart from be being slightly dizzier than usual katiecoo xx



1russ100 said:


> the avi one looks good from what i can see. :thumbup1:


LOL avis can hide a multitude of sins :lol: who says the camera never lies


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Cheers K - you are a darlin  sh!t though - it does really take over your whole life ...for once though, I am getting to a point in my life where I can look in the mirror and be proud of what I have done to myself [so long as I dont smile, I still have a gonk face :lol: ]
> 
> Luck is good - I will take all I can, luck to stand up straight, not to fall over and not shake like a leaf on that stage or feel poopy *next to younger, better contenders ! *xxx


Might be younger but you dont know there gonna be better :whistling:

You should be proud of what you have done, its been hard aswell so not like it was a easy thing to acomplish (spelt wrong probs lol) hmm is it double c :confused1: Anyway as i said good luck :thumbup1:

GONK FACE :lol: 

Ps.. u seen my attempt at a smile, yours cant be worse than that :laugh:


----------



## Greyphantom

Forget younger, and dont even worry about better, you are looking great in the avi there Jem, well done on all the hard work and its really paying off... you must be so proud of yourself... keep up the great work, not long now...


----------



## Bettyboo

Greyphantom said:


> Forget younger, and dont even worry about better, you are looking great in the avi there Jem, well done on all the hard work and its really paying off... you must be so proud of yourself... keep up the great work, not long now...


Yup what he says, come on you stay positive :thumb:


----------



## stonecoldzero

Hi Jem -

Finally had to come in and have a snoop around to find out what all the fuss is about!



"Look on my works, ye mighty, and despair!" Shelley, "Ozymandias".

scz


----------



## vsideboy

aw no, 6 pages back. Not got time to read all of it, but just wanna say that abs are looking sweeeeeeet there babe. Fantastic progress.

Think I need to go on the Jem diet.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hiya doll.... too tired to comment much... all good blah blah blah... be over soon yady yady.... you know... all that stuff etc.

Try take a moment to enjoy it though... 

xx


----------



## Jem

Cheers russy - still waiting for your pics ....the time is nigh :0

Thanks very much people! - Grey and Tara always there with lovely comments for me - you know how to cheer a girlie up

scz LMAO - ah cheers for popping in and commenting chick - dont think you do the journal thing do you ?

I am so tired but really, really bored of reading books on my bed !

Dan - it's not the jem diet - it's the pscarb diet ...and it hurts BUT does work ! I would recommend it if you are a masochist or desperate to improve yourself ...I fall into both categories I think ! 30lbs in 12 weeks ..you just dont get that on the 3 bowls a day Special K diet lmao

Loving all the support - one of the reasons why I just couldnt give up !

zar - you know how it goes ....I am feeling the full force of low low low carbs ...would give anything for a bowl of oats ...or various other cereals ! It might just prevent me crashing the car [for the 3rd time during prep] or walking into doors & cupboards and giving meself scabby eyebrows !

All done for the day and eyes hurt with tiredness but stims are keeping me awake unfortunately ...I really hope I can sleep tonight and dont end up cooking in the early hours again...


----------



## hilly

no the feeling of being exhausted yet not being able to sleep, last night was the first time in weeks i got more than 5 hours and that was down to the massive refeed and mt2 i took last night lmao.

im exhausted sat here but cnt even nap due to eca nightmare.

not long left now jem


----------



## suliktribal

Love the way the ladies all support each other on their journals!

That's really nice!

You're looking great, Jem!!


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> no the feeling of being exhausted yet not being able to sleep, last night was the first time in weeks i got more than 5 hours and that was down to the massive refeed and mt2 i took last night lmao.
> 
> im exhausted sat here but cnt even nap due to eca nightmare.
> 
> not long left now jem


T5's for me Hilly  I am in exactly the same boat :cursing: :lol: So frustrating isnt it ?

Have food to eat as well - just cannot bleeding face the thought of it :cool2:

When I eventually get to sleep I will only start craving junk food and wake up again :lol:

Never mind - as you say, nearly there !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> zar - you know how it goes ....I am feeling the full force of low low low carbs ...would give anything for a bowl of oats ...or various other cereals ! It might just prevent me crashing the car [for the 3rd time during prep] or walking into doors & cupboards and giving meself scabby eyebrows !
> 
> All done for the day and eyes hurt with tiredness but stims are keeping me awake unfortunately ...I really hope I can sleep tonight and dont end up cooking in the early hours again...


I did warn you before I started did I not...? About the alloy wheels on my car? How I bought the car mid way through my prep one year and it had brand spanking new alloys on it.... they were wrecked within a fortnight. I have never once kerbed an alloy in my LIFE except when dieting lol :whistling: 

re: the sleep thing.... common problem, I suffer it too, as does pretty much everyone I have spoken too.... My little secret is Nytol one-a-night and melatonin :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> Love the way the ladies all support each other on their journals!
> 
> That's really nice!
> 
> You're looking great, Jem!!


Sorry sulik I missed your post  yep we girlies have to stick together - there arent many of us about ! kate & I will be right up on that stage together going through exactly the same emotions - helps if you have someone you like & know 



Zara-Leoni said:


> I did warn you before I started did I not...? About the alloy wheels on my car? How I bought the car mid way through my prep one year and it had brand spanking new alloys on it.... they were wrecked within a fortnight. I have never once kerbed an alloy in my LIFE except when dieting lol :whistling:
> 
> re: the sleep thing.... common problem, I suffer it too, as does pretty much everyone I have spoken too.... My little secret is Nytol one-a-night and melatonin :thumbup1:


LOL yep I have the spare tyre on currently - new one is £50 ffs :cursing: haha you have to laugh about it !

Nytol I am immune to zar - find I build up a quick tolerance to it ...trying 5-HTP complex at the moment but erm...I am still awake :lol:

Not sure how easy melatonin is to source hun ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> LOL yep I have the spare tyre on currently - new one is £50 ffs :cursing: haha you have to laugh about it !
> 
> Nytol I am immune to zar - find I build up a quick tolerance to it ...trying 5-HTP complex at the moment but erm...I am still awake :lol:
> 
> *Not sure how easy melatonin is to source hun *?


Not all that easy.... GABA works well too :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not all that easy.... GABA works well too :thumbup1:


Ok heard of it - will grab some I think ...it's not that stuff porn stars use to keep them up all night is it z :lol: :lol: :lol: THAT I can do withoot tar muchly ....

Oooh just changed song - found another and sort of worked out a routine ....wagons roll ....not that I am slow on the uptake or owt you understand


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Thanks very much people! - Grey and Tara always there with lovely comments for me - you know how to cheer a girlie up


No problem Jem, credit where its due I always say...



Jem said:


> Nytol I am immune to zar


I thought for a minute you were saying you were immune to Nytol from this board...  :lol: :lol: took me a minute to realise you meant the sleepy drink... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> No problem Jem, credit where its due I always say...
> 
> I thought for a minute you were saying you were immune to Nytol from this board...  :lol: :lol: took me a minute to realise you meant the sleepy drink... :thumb:


LMAO poor chap  I havent ever spoken to him so I suppose I am immune :cool2: ...mind you at the moment, I am immune to ALL men :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> not long and they will be done! right light, right angle and a load of blind people to look at them and they will be great


hah like a work of art


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LOL, i saw your pic on facebook and said outloud 'wow'....

my missus came up and looked over my shoulder and got the green eyes 

Sure sign your doing great


----------



## clairey.h

oi cowbag......... chin up (then you might see the door infront of you) 

hehe thats what happens when you have no boobies to cushion the blow....... :lol: :lol: :lol:

speak later.......dont forget address!!!!!!!!!!!! not sure which on to use 

xxx


----------



## Ironbunny

Hi chick, just a quick note to say you're looking great and can't wait to see final result! Hat off to you. Good luck for the final stretch


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> LOL, i saw your pic on facebook and said outloud 'wow'....
> 
> my missus came up and looked over my shoulder and got the green eyes
> 
> Sure sign your doing great


OMFG Praise Indeed A :thumb: thanks very much mate !



clairey.h said:


> oi cowbag......... chin up (then you might see the door infront of you)
> 
> hehe thats what happens when you have no boobies to cushion the blow....... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> speak later.......dont forget address!!!!!!!!!!!! not sure which on to use
> 
> xxx


cowbagsluttoesuckinghusbandbumwipingwhore....that's all I have to say on the matter

:lol: :lol: :lol:

oh yeah will speak to you tomorrow - missed your call tonight - was on the cross trainer in the gym and was talking to someone ...



Ironbunny said:


> Hi chick, just a quick note to say you're looking great and can't wait to see final result! Hat off to you. Good luck for the final stretch


cheers M ! are you going to the show because Mand is looking for someone to sit with ? xxx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> cowbagsluttoesuckinghusbandbumwipingwhore....that's all I have to say on the matter
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> oh yeah will speak to you tomorrow - missed your call tonight - was on the cross trainer in the gym and was talking to someone ...


 :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: yeah yeah...... I know you saw the phone and thought...'nahh fook it cant be assed' would rather talk to whatever toyboy it was tonight :whistling: 

anyhows I know this to not be true as who wouldnt want to talk to wonderful ole me.........and no I did no ****wiping!!!!!!!!! I did notice that you snuck it in there you cheeky minxicle...

ring tomorrow....... LMAO got your voice mail...eggy burp mail dosnt do it for im afraid.....make future notes please :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Hungry are we? Fancy a nibble?


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: yeah yeah...... I know you saw the phone and thought...'nahh fook it cant be assed' would rather talk to whatever toyboy it was tonight :whistling:
> 
> anyhows I know this to not be true as who wouldnt want to talk to wonderful ole me.........and no I did no ****wiping!!!!!!!!! I did notice that you snuck it in there you cheeky minxicle...
> 
> ring tomorrow....... LMAO got your voice mail...eggy burp mail dosnt do it for im afraid.....make future notes please :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well it's a bit anti social ...and you know me ...social butterfly 

Tell you what - I am just grabbing random men to keep me company whilst on cross trainer ...they only wanna do a warm up on treadmill 

...my captivating conversation [food fantasies] ensures they last about 10 mins longer than usual and then when they are tired out, I move onto the next victim :lol: I had 4 of them last night :thumbup1: [This is cardio on cross trainer we are discussing btw...]



Uriel said:


> Hungry are we? Fancy a nibble?


Bleurgh - almost enough to put me off me chicken but I am afraid sheer lack of energy makes me eat it ....erm yep - cheers Uriel :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarcusWright

i would keep ya company on cross trainer jem

how is everything going

(owen)


----------



## stonecoldzero

Hi Jem

I came back.

Now I'm going again.


----------



## Jem

MarcusWright said:


> i would keep ya company on cross trainer jem
> 
> how is everything going
> 
> (owen)


Well where the bleeding hell were you today when I was pulling me hair out in sheer boredom and tiredness  



stonecoldzero said:


> Hi Jem
> 
> I came back.
> 
> Now I'm going again.


LOL - your presence is greatly appreciated scz :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well...at risk of someone complaining [in someone elses journal :cursing: ] about the fact that I seem to have lots of ups and downs

[such is my life & when you live it then you can comment on it...]

...I am gonna say that I am really quite down in the dumps tonight

[Oh and you know who you are so if you dont like it ...bog off ...when you have done comp prep and understand the mental side of it - then feel free to comment on my state of mind in comparison to someone elses...until then...mind your big fat business]

I am worrying about everything at the moment and it's making me feel like

sh!te :confused1:

Hoping tomorrow will be a better day - I have work to clear, have a massage and hair being done. Not sure how everything is going to fit in alongside gym ...just dont know how to manage it all.

Somebody cheer me up ffs


----------



## MarcusWright

hey if your ever up north and want a cardio partner you know where i am

or when i get through my driving test i will drive down and crack the whip lol


----------



## Jem

MarcusWright said:


> hey if your ever up north and want a cardio partner you know where i am
> 
> or when i get through my driving test i will drive down and crack the whip lol


LMAO get used to a certain person cracking the whip before you go threatening me owen ......oooh you're gonna suffer :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarcusWright

Ha ha ha very funny

I love the kinky stuff lol

not sure how i will take to a bloke cracking whip but is the push i am gunna need.wanna be best i can


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> ...I am gonna say that I am really quite down in the dumps tonight
> 
> I am worrying about everything at the moment and it's making me feel like
> 
> sh!te :confused1:
> 
> Somebody cheer me up ffs


If it helps (at all!) Em I am feeling exactly the same way ms......yday was the worst day of the entire prep period for me.....self doubt, not thinking I am ready or good enough, feeling watery, tired, emotional......

Still 10 days and it will alllll be over...dig deep hun xx


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> oh god, whos upset you now? :confused1:


LOL he knows who he is and he is not welcome to comment at all :whistling:

FACT - Little comments made by idiots who dont know what this prep is like can affect the whole mindset of the person so shut yer gob

I'm a single mom working full time and prepping - I have no fella or family around to support me and I dont ask anyone for help. This journal contains my feelings as they are at a given moment in time & if I feel like ranting, that's exactly what I will do. You, vsideboy - know fcuk all about my life so dont slag me off on this board and stay the fcuk out of my journal.



Kate1976 said:


> If it helps (at all!) Em I am feeling exactly the same way ms......yday was the worst day of the entire prep period for me.....self doubt, not thinking I am ready or good enough, feeling watery, tired, emotional......
> 
> Still 10 days and it will alllll be over...dig deep hun xx


Yep same here for today ....just had a massage and feeling like a lot of negativity has been slapped out of me  but did cry this morning. Par for the course I suppose !

Got me bikini though - I like nooo I love it [thong is a tad small like ...or mebbe it's me @rse that's too big :lol: ]

Got yours yes ? :bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Yep same here for today ....just had a massage and feeling like a lot of negativity has been slapped out of me  but did cry this morning. Par for the course I suppose !
> 
> Got me bikini though - I like nooo I love it [thong is a tad small like ...or mebbe it's me @rse that's too big :lol: ]
> 
> Got yours yes ? :bounce:


Ohh good idea lady...might just be me one of those !!

Nope...posty couldn't deliver it as it needs a signature and guess what I leave the house at 6 everyday..gotta wait till friggen sat


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> to be fair i havnt thought you moaned alot. i hate the diet this, diet that, diet diet diet moaning so i would have told you i think your journals been good even though i signed up at page 265,000 million


 :thumb: cheers russ :thumb: it's like me diary this so what happens in my life is here. Please:whistling: ...would bore the life outta me putting my daily food intake and training down & make it all the more depressing.

BTW - Get that tan off yet ? :lol:

I'm a lovely colour now thanks to my gym owner and free sessions on the sunbed. I have now been converted to lie down sunbeds and am getting rid of my stand up one at home [this will also save me a shedload of mullah and free up my daughter's bedroom :thumb: ]

Cannot wait to get this show out of the way now so that I can sort the house, car and job out and really prepare well for the September show :thumbup1:

Career change is needed I think as is a new house & maybe even a fella ! :beer:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Ohh good idea lady...might just be me one of those !!
> 
> Nope...posty couldn't deliver it as it needs a signature and guess what I leave the house at 6 everyday..gotta wait till friggen sat


Nutter :whistling: I asked Tracey to deliver it to me pal's house so have just been and collected it ! it's bloody lovely so I hope I can do it justice. I feel like WonderWoman


----------



## kitt81

jem - re feelin shoite and fat etc!!

i had the mother of all meltdowns yesterday lol!! i had even decided i wasnt competing in may!!

had to weigh in y,day morn and didnt like what i saw lol!! then stood in front of mirror and thought ' i really dont like what i see' you know how it is, you cant be objective about your own body!

spoke to my mentor last nite and he gave me the kick up the **** i needed lol!!

diet brain is a mofo!!! completely overrides your rational side, wel, whats left of it lol!!

not long to go so hang in chick!!xxx

oh yea re sleep

get yourself some ashwaganda from h&b and they also sell a magnesium spray. put that on just before bed and take the ash bout 20mins before bed. you will sleep right through!!xx


----------



## hilly

seems like all is going accordingly in here  . Nothing wrong with a good moan and i should hope who ever is making comments has done a prep themselves otherwise they want to Shut the fck up.

Im impressed ure already focsuing on improving for a september show jem great stuff


----------



## defdaz

Jemsterrrrrrr!!! Not long now mate, keep it up! You're doing so well I don't even feel like I should be commenting - I'm not worthy of even entering your journal now hehe! For your first contest prep (along with all the rest of it, oh like being a single mum of two and holding down a full time job at the same time!) you're doing so so well. You're looking amazing in your avatar Em.

It doesn't even begin compute how anyone could even begin to think to criticise you?! *boggle* Anyway, being one of the lucky people on this board to have actually met you in person (and even trained with you!) I know how lovely you are and that you're you - nothing hidden, nothing false. Top top lass. Even if you do make me look like a big fat pale beached whale 

Keep visualising how great you're going to look on that stage Jem and do what you have to do. That's the great thing about being human - even when we're miserable or feeling oh so tempted by something we can still decide our actions. Me, I always decide to eat the cheesecake ( :lol: ) but you Em have proven over your prep period how disciplined and focused you are and it's frickin' awesome!!


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Nutter :whistling: I asked Tracey to deliver it to me pal's house so have just been and collected it ! it's bloody lovely so I hope I can do it justice. I feel like WonderWoman


FEEL like wonderwoman :confused1: You are wonderwoman ffs dont say u been lieing to me all this time :whistling: Hope alls well jem :thumbup1:


----------



## stonecoldzero

Dearest Jemima,

As you well know, I am a latecomer to this enveloping all-encompassing experiential warmth that constiutes your journalling endeavors.

When is the show?

Kind regards,

scz


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> well the tan, re-done it:confused1:
> 
> might level it up with a sunbed.
> 
> as far as the journal goes reading the food bit bores the life out of me so yours have been good. its good to know peoples feelings. :thumb:
> 
> got people in our gym who moan like fvk as soon as the diet starts and dont stop for 12 weeks. soon tell thell them its their choice, their hobby and if your gonna moan fvck off


You are such a poser 

Re recording diet: about as annoying as constant food updates on Face Book I find ... 



kitt81 said:


> jem - re feelin shoite and fat etc!!
> 
> i had the mother of all meltdowns yesterday lol!! i had even decided i wasnt competing in may!!
> 
> had to weigh in y,day morn and didnt like what i saw lol!! then stood in front of mirror and thought ' i really dont like what i see' you know how it is, you cant be objective about your own body!
> 
> spoke to my mentor last nite and he gave me the kick up the **** i needed lol!!
> 
> diet brain is a mofo!!! completely overrides your rational side, wel, whats left of it lol!!
> 
> not long to go so hang in chick!!xxx
> 
> oh yea re sleep
> 
> get yourself some ashwaganda from h&b and they also sell a magnesium spray. put that on just before bed and take the ash bout 20mins before bed. you will sleep right through!!xx


Ah thanks for the post kitt - it is nice to know that feeling like this is normal however I am convinced that I am actually the only person that worries about the size of their @rse on stage ...with good reason ...LMAO IT REALLY IS BIG and the thong really is small :whistling: oh well too late to do anything about it now ...so I might as well just smile up there and enjoy it - then I can eat cake !

Off to H & B tomorrow :thumbup1: xx



hilly said:


> seems like all is going accordingly in here  . Nothing wrong with a good moan and i should hope who ever is making comments has done a prep themselves otherwise they want to Shut the fck up.
> 
> Im impressed ure already focsuing on improving for a september show jem great stuff


Cheers hilly - I must be mad ...I just feel that having done the first one - I need to prove to myself that I can do even better :cursing: ....why I cannot content myself with chilling oot on the sofa watching JK I dont know ...

Must be nice to be that complacent !



leafman said:


> FEEL like wonderwoman :confused1: You are wonderwoman ffs dont say u been lieing to me all this time :whistling: Hope alls well jem :thumbup1:


LOL K - sorry will re-adjust the headband and shine off me red boots :cool2:


----------



## Jem

stonecoldzero said:


> Dearest Jemima,
> 
> As you well know, I am a latecomer to this enveloping all-encompassing experiential warmth that constiutes your journalling endeavors.
> 
> When is the show?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> scz


Oh but so definitely worth the wait 

Pretty cosy in here isnt it ? pull up a pew and take off your smoking jacket - it's informal here too !

Next Sunday  9th May


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Jemsterrrrrrr!!! Not long now mate, keep it up! You're doing so well I don't even feel like I should be commenting - I'm not worthy of even entering your journal now hehe! For your first contest prep (along with all the rest of it, oh like being a single mum of two and holding down a full time job at the same time!) you're doing so so well. You're looking amazing in your avatar Em.
> 
> *nutter ! I only have reprobates in here daz - you fit in nicely *  * and thanks for the compliment too ! Lucky snap I think * :lol:
> 
> It doesn't even begin compute how anyone could even begin to think to criticise you?! *boggle* Anyway, being one of the lucky people on this board to have actually met you in person (and even trained with you!) I know how lovely you are and that you're you - nothing hidden, nothing false. Top top lass. Even if you do make me look like a big fat pale beached whale
> 
> *Bless you mate - we had a great session - it was funny ! I cannot pretend to be anyone other than what I am ...I could never keep up the pretence ! *
> 
> *With you on the pale bit - woof you're almost blue but the rest ...nah it was working wasnt it ...it was shifting ...and I will continue to do so right up until we get on stage in September because you WILL step away from the cheesecake wont you * :whistling:  :whistling:
> 
> Keep visualising how great you're going to look on that stage Jem and do what you have to do. That's the great thing about being human - even when we're miserable or feeling oh so tempted by something we can still decide our actions. Me, I always decide to eat the cheesecake ( :lol: ) but you Em have proven over your prep period how disciplined and focused you are and it's frickin' awesome!!


Visualise ..hah - just come back from the gym - did posing session on balcony in bikini and heels as will be on the day ....OMFG how scary !

Yes my ass is fat ....yes it is

Tough though ...I'm doing it now ! will just enjoy the experience and smile the whole way and then focus on improving over time ! that is my master plan...


----------



## suliktribal

Jem said:


> Yes my ass is fat ....yes it is
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> You've got a peachy bum!
> 
> :rockon:


----------



## clairey.h

suliktribal said:


> so what your saying is......its round.....its soft.......and its squidgy......and everso slightly furry.........great thats just what she wants........ :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> devils advocate avaliable for work.......


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> Visualise ..hah - just come back from the gym - did posing session on balcony in bikini and heels as will be on the day ....OMFG how scary !
> 
> Yes my ass is fat ....yes it is
> 
> Tough though ...I'm doing it now ! *will just enjoy the experience and smile the whole way and then focus on improving over time ! that is my master plan*...


and a gd plan this is


----------



## MarcusWright

So it scare the crap out of ya jem???


----------



## suliktribal

clairey.h said:


> Lol, don't mince my words!!


----------



## Jem

thought I'd best pop in and say that I am still alive and kicking !

6 days to go woohoooooo ! cant wait to eat and socialise for a little bit like a normal person ! Want some energy and normal emotions instead of feeling like a machine ...

All is good - feeling okie dokie about the whole thing now and whilst I have never, ever been so exhausted in my entire life I think it's all been worth it. I've learnt a lot about me and a lot about my body and will push me to improve even more for the september show or if not that then next year !

I want to spend some quality time with the kids and get finances in order and then will see if I am in a viable position to compete in september

First though - I intend to party a bit, eat a bit and throw myself on claire in 2 weeks time where she can wait on me hand and foot ! Sooo looking forward to that one girlie xx


----------



## jimmy79

hi jem how are you long time! hope you are well and in great shape


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> thought I'd best pop in and say that I am still alive and kicking !
> 
> 6 days to go woohoooooo ! cant wait to eat and socialise for a little bit like a normal person ! Want some energy and normal emotions instead of feeling like a machine ...
> 
> All is good - feeling okie dokie about the whole thing now and whilst I have never, ever been so exhausted in my entire life I think it's all been worth it. I've learnt a lot about me and a lot about my body and will push me to improve even more for the september show or if not that then next year !
> 
> I want to spend some quality time with the kids and get finances in order and then will see if I am in a viable position to compete in september
> 
> First though - I intend to party a bit, eat a bit and throw myself on claire in 2 weeks time where she can wait on me hand and foot ! Sooo looking forward to that one girlie xx


good to hear Emma tha you have a more posative mind frame, last big push now....give me a call later..


----------



## FATBOY

nice one jem last stretch now see you there


----------



## Jem

jimmy79 said:


> hi jem how are you long time! hope you are well and in great shape


Yep hi Jimmy feel like I am back in the land of the living once again - been in a bit of a daze for the last couple of weeks ! :thumb: Hope you are well mate !



Pscarb said:


> good to hear Emma tha you have a more posative mind frame, last big push now....give me a call later..


I do ! just seen this so will call tomorrow 



FATBOY said:


> nice one jem last stretch now see you there


Certainly will fattie ! Look forward to it - you are more than welcome to join us for a meal and drinks after matie :beer:


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> thought I'd best pop in and say that I am still alive and kicking !
> 
> 6 days to go woohoooooo ! cant wait to eat and socialise for a little bit like a normal person ! Want some energy and normal emotions instead of feeling like a machine ...
> 
> All is good - feeling okie dokie about the whole thing now and whilst I have never, ever been so exhausted in my entire life I think it's all been worth it. I've learnt a lot about me and a lot about my body and will push me to improve even more for the september show or if not that then next year !
> 
> I want to spend some quality time with the kids and get finances in order and then will see if I am in a viable position to compete in september
> 
> First though - I intend to party a bit, eat a bit and throw myself on claire in 2 weeks time where she can wait on me hand and foot ! Sooo looking forward to that one girlie xx


Awesome post Jem :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy

well regardless how other comments have been taken I do respect ya, do think you're doing awesome, do enjoy reading your journal and do wish you all the best for the show.


----------



## leafman

Good luck for weekend jem, hope everything goes well and soon u will be able to relax and enjoy a bit of normality :thumbup1: Make sure there is pics to post up :whistling: :beer:


----------



## Jem

Hello peeps, I've been shopping like a normal girlie ! Felt so good ! I've bought a new bag [whoops] and some new shoosies [OMG I am getting too used to stripper heels ...these are 6 inches ...and PINK ! pink stripes anyway ...and they are bootiful ! ] also bought some new tops ....Problem is - I went to buy a post show outfit ....I got the shoes and now need to buy clothes to match them ! LMAO TYPICAL WOMAN BEHAVIOUR

Yeeees K - I will be providing pics a plenty - show and after show ! and pics of my lovely food haha

Cardio stops tomorrow WOOHOO

Sausages are also on the menu at some point ....having been a veggie until last year I have never actually eaten beef sausages so this will be an experience pmsl ...

It's all happening peeps and I cant wait for my Millies Cookie YUM


----------



## hilly

get ureself to a good local butcher and get some vennison sausages, i was looking at some other day that looked very tasty.

the butchers near me does alsorts of diff sausages such as pork,apple and sage etc.


----------



## Beklet

My local butcher does honey roast pork sausages - they're yummy! So are the Welsh Dragon ones, though I have no idea what's in them, they're very spicy! :thumb:


----------



## kitt81

not long to go now babes!!!! am so jealous lol, nother 3 and half weeks for me yet!!! feels like forever!!! how good does it feel knowin cardio is finished lol!!xxx


----------



## Kate1976

Hey miss...hope all is good??

Sent you a text......to both phones


----------



## mick_the_brick

hilly said:


> get ureself to a good local butcher and get some vennison sausages, i was looking at some other day that looked very tasty.
> 
> the butchers near me does alsorts of diff sausages such as pork,apple and sage etc.


Venison is very nice mate ...

I prefer Veal though TBH.. been getting a load of veal steaks recently cheap. :whistling:

Final push now Jem - all the best.. will txt you in a bit


----------



## RACK

Just text you now Jem.

6in heels!!!! If you wear them when you fetch me that cake I'll look like a tanned gnome!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I think it will be millies cookies PLURAL after the show haha....

Good luck this week and this weekend chick... am hectic busy so not sure when or if I will get online but am always only a text away 

Try to enjoy the day... it always seems to go really fast and I personally spend it all flapping  but sure you will have a great time :thumb: xxx


----------



## Linny

Wishing you luck and lots of smiles Jem :thumb: xx


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey miss...hope all is good??
> 
> Sent you a text......to both phones





mick_the_brick said:


> Venison is very nice mate ...
> 
> I prefer Veal though TBH.. been getting a load of veal steaks recently cheap. :whistling:
> 
> Final push now Jem - all the best.. will txt you in a bit





RACK said:


> Just text you now Jem.
> 
> 6in heels!!!! If you wear them when you fetch me that cake I'll look like a tanned gnome!!!


PEOPLE ! I am not bloody receiving texts at all ! I am not ignoring anyone I promise  ....Blackberry is fooked [personal phone] and work mobile [number ending 7713 is just not receiving messages ! not sure why ...] I think I might need to delete some more so will hopefully get your texts at some point.

Kate - you and I especially need to chat re after show hun so will try and call tomorrow night okie dokie ?

J - will text you tomorrow pwomise  ...oh and you are a gnome :whistling: but I hate driving in heels so you might be safe :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I think it will be millies cookies PLURAL after the show haha....
> 
> Good luck this week and this weekend chick... am hectic busy so not sure when or if I will get online but am always only a text away
> 
> Try to enjoy the day... it always seems to go really fast and I personally spend it all flapping  but sure you will have a great time :thumb: xxx


cheers zar - think flapping will deffo be the order of the day - friday - sunday I have the world of beauty things to sort out :confused1: waxing, threading, acrylics hands and feet, woven hair, blah blah blah blah blah ....MEH !

Me and phones arent pals at the moment but trying to rectify the matter before people disown me because they think I am deliberately ignoring them lol

Roll on Sunday :beer:



Linny said:


> Wishing you luck and lots of smiles Jem :thumb: xx


Ah thanks lin -I lurve the new avi -mahoosive arms, looking fine lady !

I need all the luck I can get so think of me cacking it on stage:lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

good luck cutie pie


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> Ah thanks lin -I lurve the new avi -mahoosive arms, looking fine lady !
> 
> I need all the luck I can get so think of me cacking it on stage:lol:


Thanks Jem 

Don't cack in new bikini 

xx


----------



## RACK

I'm just compact haha x


----------



## weeman

3 sleeps Emm!!!! nearly there,your gnr love it!


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Kate - you and I especially need to chat re after show hun so will try and call tomorrow night okie dokie ?


Yep defo.....try both my the number ending in 010 tho hun


----------



## Greyphantom

Cant believe its so close now... looking awesome Jem, abs are amazing... I know you will do well...


----------



## Jem

Morning peeps ! Guess what ? NO FASTED MORNING CARDIO WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO...what a relief that was ! ...instead I spent it walking round the cereal aisle in sainsburys checking out all the cereals I want to consume !

thanks for all the loverly comments ....it's nearly here and I am soooo looking forward to it ! No nerves yet ...just waiting for sausage and eggs on the morning of the show ....YAY


----------



## Irish Beast

How come you eat sausage and eggs on morning of the show?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Yep defo.....try both my the number ending in 010 tho hun


I am looking now - 10 mins do you ?


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> How come you eat sausage and eggs on morning of the show?


Because I am spesh  and because paul says so :beer: ...protocol for women pre show is different to men S because women sometimes hold water from the carbs and therefore we wont be carbing up very much :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Cool beans


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Cool beans


Katie - only got work no. ending 226 for you ! other phone is completely tommy tucked and cannot get to phone book ....do you wanna call me now on number ending 7713 ?

Sitting waiting patiently now !

xxx


----------



## Irish Beast

Jem said:


> Because I am spesh  and because paul says so :beer: ...protocol for women pre show is different to men S because women sometimes hold water from the carbs and therefore we wont be carbing up very much :thumbup1:


Yep, you're a very special girl.

Best of luck anyways.


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Yep, you're a very special girl.
> 
> Best of luck anyways.


 :whistling: not QUITE sure how to take that stevieboy ....but how are you anyway ? sorted your life oot yet ?


----------



## Irish Beast

Im good ta.

Training loads now and my arm hasn't snapped off yet. Being quite a good boy generally.

Still not working and stopped even applying for jobs for a while. Writing one this morning. Up to 5 pages of A4 now. Losing the will to live!

What about yourself?


----------



## MarcusWright

hows it going sexy???

and how ya doing irish just in case you think i am talking to you lol


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Im good ta.
> 
> Training loads now and my arm hasn't snapped off yet. Being quite a good boy generally.
> 
> Still not working and stopped even applying for jobs for a while. Writing one this morning. Up to 5 pages of A4 now. Losing the will to live!
> 
> What about yourself?


Good stuff! Glad to hear you got your ass back to the gym - fasted cardio on the cards yet? and stay away from the kettle chips even if they are cheap at your mate's dad's shop :laugh:

Fooking shoite on the job front mate - it's rough that.You must be struggling to cope. Things with gf back on track now or are you still a bit shakey there ?

Sorry I've neglected UGM but I have actually neglected everything ! so nowt personal - will text Steven whilst I remember !

Keep your chin up darling ...I will send that monitor ...eventually ! It is sitting here waiting for you - I just dont do public appearances v much lately [other than the gym] Take care xxx



MarcusWright said:


> hows it going sexy???
> 
> and how ya doing irish just in case you think i am talking to you lol


Hi And  all going ok - I feel super this week, like a human for a change ! Just really looking forward to the show now - everything is in place so I am good to go !

Got your diet through ? will be watching for progress and expecting some before and after pics :thumb:


----------



## MarcusWright

have the diet and routine and done two seshs off it

am in pain thats all am gunna say but seems really good.

I am taking a break from stuff

fotos gunna come seeing me mate on sunday who gunna do me some,


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hey Emma,

Been following along quietly, on mobile net so it's a pain in the backside to comment.

Just wanted to say a big good luck for the weekend, you've worked so hard and look like a different woman compared to last year. All the the best puddleduck

x


----------



## Jem

Here are the pics from last friday - gonna be brave as I have posted them all along and my head is now sorted ! Hopefully I will be a lot tighter by this weekend


----------



## Kate1976

You look wicked hun...awesome back...lets smash it


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> You look wicked hun...awesome back...lets smash it


Ha cheers katie PLENTY of room for improvement [ :whistling: @rse :whistling: ] but as we agreed on the phone, we have our master plan for the next few months sorted so let's forget all about what we cant change reet now and focus on having a bloody good time on sunday :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Last week of prep rocks btw ...dunno what everybody was banging on about  it's easy in comparison to the previous 13 weeks :tongue:


----------



## defdaz

Yay Em!! Put up a before and after pic pleeeeeeeeease to really show how much you've improved? 

Good luck for Sunday mate, hope you have an incredible day! So sorry I won't be there. x


----------



## Kate1976

Just texted you miss...looks like Frankie & Bennys is the way to go!

Shall I book a table?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Just texted you miss...looks like Frankie & Bennys is the way to go!
> 
> Shall I book a table?


MEH ! did not get it and it's sat right here beside me - will have to phone Orange ffs :cursing: ....yep book a table for 10 and then we can sort the rest out on the day :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Here you go daz - shame you cannot make it mate !


----------



## Jem

I LOVE FRANKY AND BENNYS OH MY OH MY I CAN TASTE BANOFFEE PIE WOOHOOOOOOO

NB: I am going there with clairey a fortnight later so will not be eating all of the menu on sunday ...maybe just half !


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Well done Jem, that's been 12 weeks really well spent, massive improvements!


----------



## hilly

franky and bennys herb potatoes kick ass. plus they do a cinnamon waffle for desert with ice cream.

dam i could kill a cheat meal


----------



## Jem

Wee G said:


> Well done Jem, that's been 12 weeks really well spent, massive improvements!


thanks wee g  hard bloody work but if I can do it - any bugger can, just need to follow simple instructions to the word ! I cannot wait to make further improvements now, I reckon there is life in the old girl yet :thumb:



hilly said:


> franky and bennys herb potatoes kick ass. plus they do a cinnamon waffle for desert with ice cream.
> 
> dam i could kill a cheat meal


YUP loving the waffles there hilly - they are fanbloodytastic :thumbup1: ....always spoilt for choice with the dessert :bounce:

LOL no cheats now mate - 2 weeks left is it ? :rockon:


----------



## RedKola

Wooooo Jem! Can't believe it's nearly show time for you already! 

You've done amazing and you look amazing! WELL DONE!  xXx


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Wooooo Jem! Can't believe it's nearly show time for you already!
> 
> You've done amazing and you look amazing! WELL DONE!  xXx


I know ! flown by really although sometimes it felt like nothing was ever gonna happen  thanks LA - I know I have made changes and am more inspired to improve even further :thumbup1: Lots to do ...afraid mr scarb is stuck with me :lol: poor chap !


----------



## hilly

yeh jem, 2 weeks this sunday so in 2 weeks time im hoping i will be eating some carbs  .

u going to the finals?


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> yeh jem, 2 weeks this sunday so in 2 weeks time im hoping i will be eating some carbs  .
> 
> u going to the finals?


Well there's a vote of no confidence if ever there was one LMAO !!!!

Do you know what though hilly ? the finals hadnt even crossed my mind tbh - I was so focussed on this show ! It wasnt pointed out to me until yesterday ...not sure ! probably :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

Jem said:


> Well there's a vote of no confidence if ever there was one LMAO !!!!
> 
> Do you know what though hilly ? the finals hadnt even crossed my mind tbh - I was so focussed on this show ! It wasnt pointed out to me until yesterday ...not sure ! probably :thumbup1:


HAH thats why i asked like that, was trying to get around mentioning qualifying etc. Im not expecting to qualify at all but i will be making the trip with my dad in his motor home. as its the weekend after my show were guna drive down sat morning chill, watch the show sunday then come back monday. enjoying my down time and some good food. maybe even a drink or 2:thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> MEH ! did not get it and it's sat right here beside me - will have to phone Orange ffs :cursing: ....yep book a table for 10 and then we can sort the rest out on the day :bounce:


7.30pm do ya? Show is supposed to end at 6 right...that gives us an 1.5 hrs to scrub up and prepare for the eatathon 

BTW - i am so having that cinnamon waffle thing ...OMFG


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> HAH thats why i asked like that, was trying to get around mentioning qualifying etc. Im not expecting to qualify at all but i will be making the trip with my dad in his motor home. as its the weekend after my show were guna drive down sat morning chill, watch the show sunday then come back monday. enjoying my down time and some good food. maybe even a drink or 2:thumb:


 :thumb: I think I am supposed to be in Bedford that weekend you know ! ...will check and see

Hilly you so know you are gonna be onstage ye [email protected] :lol: :lol:



Kate1976 said:


> 7.30pm do ya? Show is supposed to end at 6 right...that gives us an 1.5 hrs to scrub up and prepare for the eatathon
> 
> BTW - i am so having that cinnamon waffle thing ...OMFG


Let's share that and a banoffee thingymabobba :cool2:

Nope - 8 just in case LOL


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Let's share that and a banoffee thingymabobba :cool2:
> 
> Nope - 8 just in case LOL


You have yourself a deal there miss  Hmmmmmmm what to have for mains tho....a steak, pizza or a burger..or all 3 :thumb:

OK.... 10 peeps for 8pm it is!! I shall ring em tonight!


----------



## hilly

dnt share, get 2 of each and go crazy


----------



## Greyphantom

Holy cow Jem you have done freaking awesome!! You can really see where the hard work has gone and how your structure is developing... all that hard training is paying off big time... without the risk of sounding too smarmy or wibbling too much I know you have made a few comments about your bum being too big, let me assure you thats not the case, it looks great in the rear pose... great stuff mate...


----------



## FATBOY

you have done great girl  you can enjoy the experience now knowing you couldnt have done anymore


----------



## RedKola

You are lucky you don't have a butt like mine! :lol: It's like a camels double hump! LMAO! :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Fab work you have been doing Jem, good luck for the weekend. xx


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> You have yourself a deal there miss  Hmmmmmmm what to have for mains tho....a steak, pizza or a burger..or all 3 :thumb:
> 
> OK.... 10 peeps for 8pm it is!! I shall ring em tonight!


I'm thinking chicken salad

.....is definitely not on the menu :lol: :lol: :lol:



hilly said:


> dnt share, get 2 of each and go crazy


I dont think we will be capable of consuming that much ! ...ickle taste of everything will suit me just fine :thumb:



Greyphantom said:


> Holy cow Jem you have done freaking awesome!! You can really see where the hard work has gone and how your structure is developing... all that hard training is paying off big time... without the risk of sounding too smarmy or wibbling too much I know you have made a few comments about your bum being too big, let me assure you thats not the case, it looks great in the rear pose... great stuff mate...


thanks Grey ! I know my faults but I can ony improve over time [so long as I stay away from the cheesecake after the initial blow out :lol: ]


----------



## Jem

FATBOY said:


> you have done great girl  you can enjoy the experience now knowing you couldnt have done anymore


Well that is the point really fattie  I couldn't have done anything else so I know I will be in the best shape I could be in, on the day so I need to remember that when I am shaking like a leaf about to start my routine  see you sunday aaargh :confused1: :lol:



RedKola said:


> You are lucky you don't have a butt like mine! :lol: It's like a camels double hump! LMAO! :lol:


arent all bums like camels humps? lol strange one you are lori :lol:



Bettyboo said:


> Fab work you have been doing Jem, good luck for the weekend. xx


cheers T - you still coming ? do we need to book you a seat at restaurant chick ?


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> thanks Grey ! I know my faults but I can ony improve over time [so long as I stay away from the cheesecake after the initial blow out :lol: ]


hmmmm cheesecake, that and ben and jerrys.. my two favourite weaknesses.. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

yup that's me too grey - gotta love caramel chew chew !


----------



## ElfinTan

Well done Jems....great improvements! Hope you have a fun fun time this weekend and all the hard work pays off! x:beer:


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Well done Jems....great improvements! Hope you have a fun fun time this weekend and all the hard work pays off! x:beer:


Cheers Tania ! I intend to have fun aplenty and make the most of it :thumb:

Then I can come and watch you lady :thumbup1: x

Just had some really sh!tty news ....

The kids dad was supposed to be bringing my 2 to the show to watch me but his gf has had a hissy fit and given him THE ultimatum...

If he brings my kids to the show she will finish with him :cursing:

She has now booked a night in Oxford and told him he has to go with her...

Bear in mind that he has the kids every weekend - this is supposed to be his time with them ...she however resents them because he does not want any more children and she wants one of her own.

Now she is taking the fcuking p!ss - mad paranoid bint !

He is going along with it as well so the kids are at their grandparents and I have no one to take them to the show and back !

Kids are gutted as they have put up with the 14 weeks of dieting and suffered because of it - they want to be proud of their mum and now it looks like they wont see me up there :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## hilly

fcking terrible news jem, some females are terrible creatures. not all tho


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Cheers Tania ! I intend to have fun aplenty and make the most of it :thumb:
> 
> Then I can come and watch you lady :thumbup1: x
> 
> Just had some really sh!tty news ....
> 
> The kids dad was supposed to be bringing my 2 to the show to watch me but his gf has had a hissy fit and given him THE ultimatum...
> 
> If he brings my kids to the show she will finish with him :cursing:
> 
> She has now booked a night in Oxford and told him he has to go with her...
> 
> Bear in mind that he has the kids every weekend - this is supposed to be his time with them ...she however resents them because he does not want any more children and she wants one of her own.
> 
> Now she is taking the fcuking p!ss - mad paranoid bint !
> 
> He is going along with it as well so the kids are at their grandparents and I have no one to take them to the show and back !
> 
> Kids are gutted as they have put up with the 14 weeks of dieting and suffered because of it - they want to be proud of their mum and now it looks like they wont see me up there :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Biiiiiiiiiiaaaaaatttch......karma will bite her in the ****!

One of my mates is my official photographer  - so i will ask him to take plenty of snaps of you, so you can share with the kids post comp


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> fcking terrible news jem, some females are terrible creatures. not all tho





Kate1976 said:


> Biiiiiiiiiiaaaaaatttch......karma will bite her in the ****!
> 
> One of my mates is my official photographer  - so i will ask him to take plenty of snaps of you, so you can share with the kids post comp


I am gutted honestly ! I wish I had stuck that Feast ice lolly in her face when I had the opportunity ...instead I said hello  ...I am far too fookin nice ...and she has a BIG NOSE :cursing: :lol: :lol:

What is wrong with these pyscho b!tch females ffs ....where do they learn this behaviour :confused1:

....and my ex is an ex because he is a weak minded lazy assed excuse of a man ...which he is demonstrating very well by not telling the b!tch to do one and that his kids are more important :cursing:

Sure there will be plenty of pics ...I need a video recorder ...hunt begins !

I cannot take them with me - it's just stress I dont need ...

Oh well - things WERE going smoothly ....


----------



## Bettyboo

She sounds like a complete biatch!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> Cheers Tania ! I intend to have fun aplenty and make the most of it :thumb:
> 
> Then I can come and watch you lady :thumbup1: x
> 
> Just had some really sh!tty news ....
> 
> The kids dad was supposed to be bringing my 2 to the show to watch me but his gf has had a hissy fit and given him THE ultimatum...
> 
> If he brings my kids to the show she will finish with him :cursing:
> 
> She has now booked a night in Oxford and told him he has to go with her...
> 
> Bear in mind that he has the kids every weekend - this is supposed to be his time with them ...she however resents them because he does not want any more children and she wants one of her own.
> 
> Now she is taking the fcuking p!ss - mad paranoid bint !
> 
> He is going along with it as well so the kids are at their grandparents and I have no one to take them to the show and back !
> 
> Kids are gutted as they have put up with the 14 weeks of dieting and suffered because of it - they want to be proud of their mum and now it looks like they wont see me up there :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Total selfish BIACTCH!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:

Cant believe he's letting the kids miss out.

All the best with the show Jem...x


----------



## Beklet

1. What a stupid, pathetic, spiteful, manipulative, insecure bitch. She just can't cope with the fact you'll look better than her.

2. What a feeble, spineless drippy wet excuse of a man.

If he told her when they met he didn't want more kids, then she should respect that. No point waiting and hoping he'll change his mind (he won't, though if he's as weak as he appears, he probably will)

She really is a jealous shrew......he's probably better off without her but he should call her bluff.

I hate women like her :cursing:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> She sounds like a complete biatch!!!





Jay.32 said:


> Total selfish BIACTCH!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:
> 
> Cant believe he's letting the kids miss out.
> 
> All the best with the show Jem...x





Beklet said:


> 1. What a stupid, pathetic, spiteful, manipulative, insecure bitch. She just can't cope with the fact you'll look better than her.
> 
> 2. What a feeble, spineless drippy wet excuse of a man.
> 
> If he told her when they met he didn't want more kids, then she should respect that. No point waiting and hoping he'll change his mind (he won't, though if he's as weak as he appears, he probably will)
> 
> She really is a jealous shrew......he's probably better off without her but he should call her bluff.
> 
> I hate women like her :cursing:


Unfortunately she is very selfish and very religious [not doing so well at embracing christian values is she :confused1: ] ...and he is very weak.

I have put up with a lot of the kids missing out on seeing their dad because they go to visit and he offloads them on part of his mahoosive family because she wants to spend quality time with him! ....P!ss take ...

The kids are well aware that she doesnt like them - what sort of fcuking man allows a woman to dominate him like that ? KIDS COME FIRST ALWAYS

He should tell her to fcuk right off IMO - no man would lay down the law like that to me EVER

Not what I needed really - it hurts a lot :confused1:

Other than that - it's Friday people !

Today is pampering day - various bodily parts being preened and primped ....so cannot be @rsed making conversation with the girls in the salon but it has to be done I suppose.

3 o clock I have a full rehearsal with nicky in the gym - compulsaries and routine over and over and over and over :lol:

Got a couple of films to chill out and watch this aft and tonight -Law Abiding Citizen and some horror...and 6 feckin litres of water again....

SICK OF WATER :cool2:


----------



## Tommy10

GOOD LUCK JEM......make sure someone text someone at the scottish show, we'll all be waiting to hear yer news.... :thumb: xxxxx


----------



## Kate1976

Ooookeeey table booked at F&B's at 8 for 10 peeps...bring on the pies and the booze 

Enjoy the pampering session miss...

I've seen LAC.....good film...plus Gerard is in it..which is always a bonus :thumb:

I hear you on the water thing.......i must go to the loo every 40 mins...lol!

See you on Sunday chicka....xx


----------



## yummymummy79

Looking good Em, very muchly looking forward to Sunday, hope one of those tables places will have my name on it as I'm rescheduling my cheat meal to fit in with Sunday!

Boo about the kids, men are rather rubbish aren't they! Luckily I haven't got that problem, my ex and his gf are very accommodating.

Anyhoo, looking forward to my first show and meeting guys and gals from on here, and getting some motivation to get my own dieting going properly.


----------



## suliktribal

Good luck Jem, you too Kate!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> GOOD LUCK JEM......make sure someone text someone at the scottish show, we'll all be waiting to hear yer news.... :thumb: xxxxx


cheers T - best pm me your number then  I will let you know how we get on asap xx



Kate1976 said:


> Ooookeeey table booked at F&B's at 8 for 10 peeps...bring on the pies and the booze
> 
> Enjoy the pampering session miss...
> 
> I've seen LAC.....good film...plus Gerard is in it..which is always a bonus :thumb:
> 
> I hear you on the water thing.......i must go to the loo every 40 mins...lol!
> 
> See you on Sunday chicka....xx


pies and booze - lol sounding like a northerner katie :laugh:

dont like gerard - his nose annoys me :whistling:

lucky if I manage 30 mins ....mind you, if I poured it in a glass, you would swear it was straight from the tap  [NB this is not tried and tested]


----------



## RACK

Good luck babe!!! I'll be dropping ya a text x


----------



## Jem

Rach - of course - your seat is reserved :thumb: - will text you saturday probs [unless I forget...] and see you at the show :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



suliktribal said:


> Good luck Jem, you too Kate!!!
> 
> :thumb:


cheers sulik  cannot wait !


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Good luck babe!!! I'll be dropping ya a text x


You had better do as well  ...I expect the normal stuff - you know how you like to kick my ass ! oooh so exciting babes - will prob call you when installed at the restaurant. Thanks for all the support chicken - you're a good mate  xxx


----------



## stephy

Good luck  suit looks awesome!


----------



## Jem

thanks stephy - it bloody cost enough LMAO ...will look much better when all tanned up I hope - still wont have any boobies but that's next years project

PROJECT BOOBICLES !


----------



## Jem

checking !


----------



## defdaz

FFS!! Can't believe she's done that! People 

Hope you manage to get something sorted so they can be there to see their mum on stage jem and that it doesn't take the shine off what should be an amazing weekend for you.


----------



## Jem

I can understand her not wanting kids dad to go and see his ex prancing about on stage in a v small bikini ....that part I get being as she is not into bbing and doesnt see a difference between that and him watching me lapdancing !

He also said that she put a stone on whilst on holiday last week ....

I get that sort of ....

However, she HAS to see past it and acknowledge that it's for the kids ...

But she isnt and frankly doesnt give a fook about anyone but herself ...

Never mind ...if the kids arent there for this one it just means I HAVE to do the September show !!!!


----------



## vsideboy

good luck em. :thumb:

D


----------



## hilly

good luck for this weekend jem and enjoy ure food


----------



## Greyphantom

Sorry to hear of your ex problems Jem... hope there is an 11th hour solution that sorts it and can involve your family in your incredible achievements... cant wait to hear how it goes...


----------



## Cheese

Best of luck you!

See you there, i'll try and get some photo's if you like.... although i'm still trying to source a decent camera. :no:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hey Em,

I've not been around much but have been following your progress. I wish you all the very best for this weekend and am looking forward to the result 

This woman is a spiteful, manipulative and jealous cow, who is showing her insecurities. The kids should come first and be able to cheer their mum on on stage. I'm a firm believer in karma and it will bite her on the butt.

As for her wanting a child, if this is how she is treating the kids of her partner it's not exactly going to encourage him to have any with her now is it?

I have my fingers crossed an 11th hour solution arises...


----------



## Jem

thanks everybody !!! woohooo just been and practised routine in the gym and seems to be flowing nicely - Just hope I remember to count all the beats on the day and dont get lost !

No 11th hr solution - I have options which would mean they could be there but it means people I dont really want at the show bringing them and weighing it all up - will cause more hassle and stress to me than it's worth. Reconciled to the fact that they wont be there ....always the september show though !

Right now I am off to get first coat of tan on xxxxx


----------



## Jem

I expect nothing more


----------



## MarcusWright

knock em dead jem wish i was able to get down


----------



## Jem

fankoo babes - I will try my very bestest !


----------



## clairey.h

hey hoe..... just dropping by, am home now...finally!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope you had a great pamper day.....do you still have skin...  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jacko89

Good luck Jem!!


----------



## ah24

Good luck girl, sucks about your kids - but as you say, alway September 

Enjoy!


----------



## chrisj22

Best of luck Jem


----------



## Ironbunny

Call me! Might have 11th hour solution for you. :thumb:

Good luck for the last preparations. We are all rooting for you!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey em!

all the best for this weekend!!!!!!!

knock 'em dead

see you next weekend, lemme know what hotel your staying at for Johns show


----------



## Beklet

Ooh getting close.....good luck!!! xxx


----------



## Jem

Thanks everybody !

All the support has been amazing and I hope I pull something out of the bag for you all do you dont think I am a skinny little loser LMAO xxxx

I have officially been tangoed .....I am orange ! I have to face the public today like this as well lol ...have to go and find my music on original CD in case downloaded track does not work -FOOOOK - I forgot all about it ....NOT GOOD

Anyone got a spare burkha as I need to cover up head to toe !

Aaron - will let you know as will look on Tuesday probs but will catch up with you before I book it - we might as well stay in the same place eh ?


----------



## PRL

Tangoed. You just needed my hair to complete the picture. Lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Jem said:


> Aaron - will let you know as will look on Tuesday probs but will catch up with you before I book it - we might as well stay in the same place eh ?


coolio, i'll PM you my number.

Now head down, time is nearly here!!!!! :beer:

all the best :beer:


----------



## RedKola

Good luck Em! :thumb: Woooo! :thumb:

P.s - Have you seen the* size *of camel humps? LMAO :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

hello...just left you a FB message as well........ ring ME!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL I knew we were gonna spend today missing each others phone calls....its not gonna happen I tell you, you are gonna talk to me today....lol

just wanna say, as everyone else does, the best of luck...not luck as in you need it, but luck, not to get lost, fall over, break your ankle, streak your tan or chip a nail kinda luck 

its been a journey speaking to you through this...PMSL Im sure you know what I mean :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

really wish I was there tomorrow, but will be thinking of you all day...........

remember to give someone my number (not a weird person ethier  ) so I can have updated pics as it goes......

hope your proud of yourself misses.......and just think of the cocktails (lads im talking in the alcohol sense of it :lol: :lol

big big kisses.........xxxxx


----------



## Jem

Pete I wont be able to miss you that's for sure - when I am nervous - I will zone in on you cisqo. I know you will all be in the front row ! xx

LA - I can still contend on the fat ass front honey dont worry about that - I am planning on wiggling it on stage ...might as well get a laugh or 2 !

Claire - took about 6 calls - talk about phone tennis ! I love you lots, you more than anyone have kept me going through this - the tears, tantrums and stresses and man troubles - you've been there for the lot. What a golden person you are [not golder than me currently I hasten to add mind you]

Thankyou soooo much for my rather large delivery this morning [why dont men ever do things like that ?] - was a loverly surprise [although I think the interflora woman was more surprised at my face cream and orange hue]

I am saving the wine for when I come to yours next week and we can drink it together

I'll be calling you later when chan is doing my hair and I will probably just discuss food ...

Oh and as it goes - I am proud of myself whatever the result - it's not an easy thing this stuff

Thanks babes xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jem

Oh ffs last stress [i hope]...went to sainsburys to buy my turkey mince, bought it, came home and cooked onions, went to add the turkey ...and it's gone ! Looked everywhere to no avail ....MISSING TURKEY

My pal has now gone back out to the shops to buy more ...and I'm hungry right now ...h!te !

Have the turkey fairies flown away with it - tis a mystery ...

You would never believe how stressed one person can get over missing meat !


----------



## hilly

lmao jem sounds like ure having fun


----------



## Tommy10

Best, best, best of luck for tomorrow..i feel a rosette comming on....xxxx

mind text me now...so we can give a big cheer at the scottish show:bounce:

:rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## jimmy79

good luck for tommorw jem x


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Claire - took about 6 calls - talk about phone tennis ! I love you lots, you more than anyone have kept me going through this - the tears, tantrums and stresses and man troubles - you've been there for the lot. What a golden person you are [not golder than me currently I hasten to add mind you]
> 
> Thankyou soooo much for my rather large delivery this morning [why dont men ever do things like that ?] - was a loverly surprise [although I think the interflora woman was more surprised at my face cream and orange hue]
> 
> I am saving the wine for when I come to yours next week and we can drink it together
> 
> I'll be calling you later when chan is doing my hair and I will probably just discuss food ...
> 
> Oh and as it goes - I am proud of myself whatever the result - it's not an easy thing this stuff
> 
> Thanks babes xxxxxxxxx


 :blush: :crying: :blush: :wub: I thought of you whilst eating my chocolate sundae and drinking my glass of wine...... I dont think anyone realises how its been for you, you have two kids to look after, to cook there dinners everynight and know you cant eat it, you still do parties for them which include chocolate fountains (talk about torturing yourself :lol: :lol cinema whilst everyone else is eating the popcorn and giving you stick for not.....easter egg hunts, which you end up finding the next day.... your will power through this has been amazing to me, as its not like you just cant buy these things, they are still in the house and you just say NO NO NO NO........and then rant at the kids for not eating it quick enough 

hats off to you....and may all those people who said you would never do it eat there words and kiss your @rse tommorrow :thumb: :thumb :



Jem said:


> Oh ffs last stress [i hope]...went to sainsburys to buy my turkey mince, bought it, came home and cooked onions, went to add the turkey ...and it's gone ! Looked everywhere to no avail ....MISSING TURKEY
> 
> My pal has now gone back out to the shops to buy more ...and I'm hungry right now ...h!te !
> 
> Have the turkey fairies flown away with it - tis a mystery ...
> 
> You would never believe how stressed one person can get over missing meat !


you know its under a seat or something in the car and your gonna find it when its gone off and smelly :lol: :lol: :lol:

anyhows I have been far to nice to you today...singing your praises, flowers, wine and balloons..... sogofookyourselfcowbagslutwhore 

xxxxx you know I loves ya :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

My lover!! You have made it to the end!! Good luck for tmr babe I know you will do great just enjoy yourself and be proud of how far you have come! As I said in Kates journal I prob wont make it tmr now as I have been ill all week plus had numerous hospital visits so am basically on my ass!! But I cannot wait to see the pics and I'll be cheering for you on here! GOOD LUCK! Make sure to stick two very big fingers up to all the haters on ya back double bicep  xxxxx


----------



## LittleChris

Good luck, have enjoyed reading your journal and full of respect for you for going through it all as well as looking after your family. Champion stuff.


----------



## leafman

All the best for tomoz sis take care and try hav fun xx kev


----------



## BigStew

Have silently followed the majority of your journal & now I wish to congratulate you on your dedication, commitment, sacrifce & achievement & also to add my very best wishes.

Your popularity is obviously testament to the person you are & every single comment of praise you've recieved is more than deserved!

Hold your head high & be proud of yourself for what you have accomplished.

All the very best!


----------



## THEDOGS

best off luck with the show hope it all goes well!!!


----------



## JB74

all the best Jem

we are all behind you


----------



## Dsahna

Knock them dead em:thumb:


----------



## FATBOY

enjoy it babe


----------



## kitt81

good luck today chick!!! enjoy ur post show binge lol!!xx


----------



## SALKev

Good luck...smash 'em! :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

shes on at 4......not to long to go.....although I know shes dying for a drink


----------



## PRL

2nd year on the trot NABBA disgust me. Em didn't even get a mention up there. Total lack of respect!


----------



## SALKev

Wow...gutted

Chin up though Emma, not everyone has a back like that!


----------



## clairey.h

well done emma.....you got up on that stage, and you did it..... which is far more than a lot of others will ever do, despite what 'expert advice' they tried to give you!!!!

cant wait to see some pics..

am soooo proud of you.....now go and eat, and get drunk...try not to cover your white clothes in tan :lol: :lol: :lol:

RELAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the hard works done......until sometime in july/august im guessing


----------



## Dsahna

Pretty pìssed off you never got acknowledged up there jem,you busted your balls for this,they should atleast mention that!!

Well done for giving it your all babe,dont be denied x


----------



## Bettyboo

Well done Em, you got on that stage - which most never ever achieve. Proud of you hun!!

Keep going for the next show. Enjoy the night and celebrate you hard work. xxx


----------



## hilly

Im sure jem looked great and i more than any1 appreciate how much hard work she has out in and the transformation she has made.

However the show is how you are judged on the day not your journey there guys remember this.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Dsahna said:


> Pretty pìssed off you never got acknowledged up there jem,you busted your balls for this,they should atleast mention that!!
> 
> Well done for giving it your all babe,dont be denied x


sadly its based on who turns up on stage, and as hilly says, not who had the biggest/longest/hardest journey 

While it would of been great for jem to had a placing at the show we all know she will take loads from it, please dont forget other people would be making the exact same comments if someone placed ahead of their friend/family member etc.

Enjoy the food jem!!!!! :laugh:

Its been a long journey, you''ve worked your ass off :beer:


----------



## FATBOY

you cant buy the kind of experience competing gives you,

win lose or draw it dosnt matter

you are always a winner because of what you had already achived, enjoy your food you earned it


----------



## Uriel

Jobe done, look ahead to the next one.

The largest amount of work must be prepping for a first show, all unknown, all new - no experience to fall back on. that's how it starts.

I bet you get hooked on it and I bet you place soon.

Well done darlin


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> Jobe done, look ahead to the next one.
> 
> The largest amount of work must be prepping for a first show, all unknown, all new - no experience to fall back on. that's how it starts.
> 
> I bet you get hooked on it and I bet you place soon.
> 
> Well done darlin


That :thumb:

Not sure what the result was as such but you've proved you can prep for a show, with all the crap it brings, which is a damn sight more than I can do!!!! xxx


----------



## Jacko89

Well done Jem, you got up there and done it. Keep focused for the next show now chick, well done


----------



## PRL

It's not about being placed, your right. But it is about not being ignored and getting recognition for the effort you have put it.

Emma got none. And in my eyes that's unacceptable.


----------



## 3752

PRL said:


> It's not about being placed, your right. But it is about not being ignored and getting recognition for the effort you have put it.
> 
> Emma got none. And in my eyes that's unacceptable.


could not agree more Pete i have told her to complain to Jim charles


----------



## CharlieC25

I have already posted what I think in the good luck thread but I am disgusted.. Ok you don't get placed but you have still dieted for 12 weeks or more and you do not deserve to stand at the back and be ignored...

Don't let this stop you from competing again babe you really have done soooo well - not everyone can get up there, believe me you are one of the elite! I am proper proud of you and so glad you followed it through and got up there. I WISH I'd been there today but there is a reason right there to compete again  so that Miss Whiplash can see you do your thing..

I haven't known you for long but I know you will be gutted - try not to be though as you have made such an achievement getting your ass up there, changing your gym routine and trusting someone you dont know to do your diet and stick to it on top of that you are a mum and work - you frickin rock and are an inspiration to others.

Get up there again!! If you promise to get up there again I promise to compete next year - hows that? 

Seriously though chic well done for today - enjoy all the food 

love ya xx


----------



## hrfc

well done today i recognised you straight away from here when you got up there.you'v changed a MASSIVE amount from the start of the diet,big congrats you looked great up there :thumb:


----------



## klx_boy

Nice one for getting up! Do you or anyone else have pics?..


----------



## Cheese

Well done Jem!

Regardless of how you placed you looked fantastic.

You should have been given the recognition you deserved but the bloke on the mike couldn't even announce the pose downs right and forgot to do them a few times.

The line up was strong too with the top three getting invites.

Onward and upward!!!


----------



## Linny

Well done Jem!! xx


----------



## d4ead

i thought you looked great babe. you had a heap of support from all of us. stuff um i say x


----------



## Jay.32

Well done Em, You look amazing what a transformation you made to yourself!!!

And you had it harder than most, being a full time mother on your own looking after your beautiful kids whilst prepping for this show! How you did it I will never no.

Treat this as a learning curve.

xxx


----------



## RACK

Well done babe, well proud of ya!!!

How did you find it all?

x


----------



## suliktribal

Just like I said to Kate. Very inspirational to have been able to follow your progress up 'till the event.

I'm sad for you the way they handled the event, though.

No reflection on you. Anyone who competes should be damn proud.


----------



## defdaz

Just heard about not getting any call-outs Jem and am disgusted with the people who ran the show, bang out of order. BUT you know what? Fvck em! You did it, you got there, you got through everything, you did the business and I bet you had a great time yesterday regardless of the shenanigans that happened up on stage! Well done mate.


----------



## Greyphantom

I echo the sentiments here Jem, fvcking awesome work to get there and we are all very proud of you (and Kate too) for the work and effort you have put in... plus on the bonus side you look freaking awesome...


----------



## weeman

only just catching up on this as was away at a show yesterday,gutted for you Emm,being ignored on stage is unacceptable,you have a right to be called out as much as any of the other athletes up there do,cant believe that this happened.

Chin up hen,try and take this on the chin and use it as fuel,let it be the making of you instead of destroying you.

In 2006 at the NABBA novice brits that i did (Pete will be able to confirm this) in the toned figure class there were only two girls,Jayne Tingle and 'Flick' Williams,Flick was in horrendous shape and having someone who looked like Jayne competing against her just made her look all the worse.

1 year later or less even that girl got back on stage and she had fkn transformed,she was almost unrecognisable she had improved so much.

If she had done what many do and let that first showing crush her she would have probably given up there and then,instead she withdrew and came back as a force to be reckoned with,dig in and drive on Emm,your made of tough stuff,you would have never gotten to the stage if you werent,use it hen  x


----------



## rs007

Never got a single call out????

What the fvck?

OK I am guessing it must have been a tough lineup, because you look great Jem - but everyone should get at least one call out to the front, to do their thing - its the least you should be able to expect after all that dieting and deprivation.

Not good.

I just hope you bounce back like weeman says, you can't let this discourage you!!!


----------



## Jem

I've posted on the good luck thread and I am completely overwhelmed with all the support people have shown me in my journal ...there are about 4 pages and I cannot possibly quote you all ! Thanks so much everyone !

Weeman thank you ...that is exactly what I intend to do mate - I dont really do giving up !

Rams I did get call outs. There were 7 people on stage - they only presented 6 medals - leaving me out. Then when I got back stage [a bit worse for wear lol] another competitor came over with my medal and invite to Brit in Nov and said "they told me to give you this" ......NOT A VERY NICE FEELING LMAO ... I am sure you can guess where I wanted to ram the medal !

Anyway - I did it - I got up there 2.5 stone lighter than 14 weeks ago

All I need to do now is improve for the september 19th show

Down but not out !!!!

Now I am off to eat some dirty carbs and sugar with my kids and show them the pics and recordings that I have

Pics to follow because I am sure everyone is wondering what kind of heifer I actually was on stage LOL ...actually, I was pretty damned proud of myself as it goes !

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cheese

She did get called out mate, the issue was when it came to presenting the medals.

As with the first timers class they were presenting medals to places 6th,5th and 4th then trophies to 3rd 2nd and 1st. Unfortunately Jem didn't place in the top 6 even more unfortunately there were only 7 competitors. In the first timers there were 4 (maybe more) who didn't recieve medals but it didn't look as bad because they weren't on there own.

Edit: She said it! Great attitude :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> Rams I did get call outs. There were 7 people on stage - they only presented 6 medals - leaving me out. Then when I got back stage [a bit worse for wear lol] another competitor came over with my medal and invite to Brit in Nov and said "they told me to give you this" ......NOT A VERY NICE FEELING LMAO ... I am sure you can guess where I wanted to ram the medal !


I saw that just after I posted my reply above - thats not QUITE so bad - but I still think the way this was handled just reeks of disrespect!

Keep the chin up tho, springboard out of this, come back bigger, better and stronger.


----------



## Linny

Fighting spirit good lass :thumb: Keep yer chin up, enjoy the day with your kids and food, then get stuck straight back in.

xxxx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I've posted on the good luck thread and I am completely overwhelmed with all the support people have shown me in my journal ...there are about 4 pages and I cannot possibly quote you all ! Thanks so much everyone !
> 
> Weeman thank you ...that is exactly what I intend to do mate - I dont really do giving up !
> 
> Rams I did get call outs. There were 7 people on stage - they only presented 6 medals - leaving me out. Then when I got back stage [a bit worse for wear lol] another competitor came over with my medal and invite to Brit in Nov and said "they told me to give you this" ......NOT A VERY NICE FEELING LMAO ... I am sure you can guess where I wanted to ram the medal !
> 
> Anyway - I did it - I got up there 2.5 stone lighter than 14 weeks ago
> 
> All I need to do now is improve for the september 19th show
> 
> Down but not out !!!!
> 
> Now I am off to eat some dirty carbs and sugar with my kids and show them the pics and recordings that I have
> 
> Pics to follow because I am sure everyone is wondering what kind of heifer I actually was on stage LOL ...actually, I was pretty damned proud of myself as it goes !
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx


Good on ya!! Looking forward to the pics and seeing what you bring back in Sept :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: xxxxxxx


----------



## ah24

Just seen your post on the good luck thread...

Chin up, back onto it and see you backstage on Sept 19th


----------



## vsideboy

I think chumba wumba said it best in tubthumping

'I get knocked down

But I get up again

You're never going to keep me down'

Just gotta get back on your feet and show em who's the boss.

Have some time off and get some enjoyment back in your life, eat some nice stuff, as I'm sure it won't be long before pscarbs got you training again for september lol.


----------



## leafman

Well done jem :thumbup1: Hope you enjoyed day regardless


----------



## Greyphantom

Thats the spirit Jem, keep on going and progressing and then kick ar$e at the next one...


----------



## jimmy79

well done jem, glad to see you wont let it get you down, dig deep for next time! :thumb:


----------



## kitt81

well done chick!! u got thru ur first prep!! not many can do that!! good to see u havent let it get u down! onwards and upwards. xx


----------



## Jem

Thanks everybody ! Yep might have come last but at least I cannot get any worse  ....

After 2 days of eating absolute junk I got up this morning with full abs ...sods law isnt it ? ...anyhoo no point crying over spilt milk - I am back on me horse this morning [so to speak] [and wondering how many cheesy cliches I can fit into one post LOL]

Had my oats and protein for brekkie, prepared chicken for the day [which I will have with some basmati rice] and going to face the gym for the first time since the show ....not looking forward to it but I never was one to avoid confrontation - deep breaths and get back to it !

I think there are more demons in my head than in the gym so at least that's a positive !


----------



## Linny

You did one thing that many people wouldn't have the balls to do and that's stand on stage. Regardless of your placing you yourself know what you need to do now, & I'm sure that's given you so much fire in your belly that's un-real.

Hold your head up in the gym hunni, the people that snigger are the ones that aren't worth spitting on, and are better off out of your thoughts.

Now chin up, head held high and strut 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Wee G1436114539

yo Jem,

1. Best shape of your life? Yup. Bloody well done.

2. Last place? Yup. Onwards and upwards.

I'm pretty sure from your journal posts and what not that you will look at it and say....well, I did my best in the time frame i had and it wasn't good enough. So, I'll keep doing my best for longer and longer, until it is good enough.

That's what seperates people who get somewhere in ANY endeavour from the rest - the resolve to continue doing what they know to be the right things until they yield the result.

"Time and I against any other two" - Baltasar Gracian.


----------



## MissBC

hey hunny congrats on your first show... its done now so focus back on what you want to do next x


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> After 2 days of eating absolute junk I got up this morning with full abs ...sods law isnt it ? ...anyhoo no point crying over spilt milk - I am back on me horse this morning [so to speak] [and wondering how many cheesy cliches I can fit into one post LOL]
> 
> I think there are more demons in my head than in the gym so at least that's a positive !


Hey miss  how did the junk days go? The first few hours were ace and then it wasn't so much fun! Plus junk food doesn't taste as good as I recall .....which sucks!

So you defo going for the Sept show? Think you should 

I will be there to cheer you on, help with the tanning, provide pre-event percy pigs and post event brownies!

Well done hun :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Alright doll? 

Not been online so just caught up.

Looks like you're taking the right attitude towards it all :thumbup1:

My very first show I came 5th out of 7 but they actually made an error with sheets placed me 6th at the show  not that theres much difference in it anyway but still... however the worst was that they placed girls above me that confused a LOT of people in the audience, then the judges informed me I'd have placed higher if I wore more makeup and flashier jewellery :cursing:

I was gutted because some of the girls above me were in worse condition and/or had less muscle and so on.....

One week later I got back up on stage at another show (I SERIOUSLY considered not doing it) and beat the girl who had come 3rd to take 1st place :thumb:

So stick in..... just because the panel of judges you had on sunday were a load of [email protected], doesn't mean they will always be....


----------



## Greyphantom

Zara-Leoni said:


> however the worst was that they placed girls above me that confused a LOT of people in the audience, then the judges informed me I'd have placed higher if I wore more makeup and flashier jewellery


WTF... thats is some absolute gobsh!te... sod the make up and flashy bits... if your body shows the work thats what should be scored...


----------



## ah24

Greyphantom said:


> WTF... thats is some absolute gobsh!te... sod the make up and flashy bits... if your body shows the work thats what should be scored...


I think with the figure categories it's the 'overall' package that gets scored? i.e. who has the best body but also super feminine, with all the hair, fake nails, sparkly costume etc.


----------



## Beklet

ah24 said:


> I think with the figure categories it's the 'overall' package that gets scored? i.e. who has the best body but also super feminine, with all the hair, fake nails, sparkly costume etc.


I think it is for toned, yes. Gotta have a nice skin tone, whatever that means - it's all covered in tan anyway! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Alright doll?
> 
> Not been online so just caught up.
> 
> Looks like you're taking the right attitude towards it all :thumbup1:
> 
> My very first show I came 5th out of 7 but they actually made an error with sheets placed me 6th at the show  not that theres much difference in it anyway but still... however the worst was that they placed girls above me that confused a LOT of people in the audience,* then the judges informed me I'd have placed higher if I wore more makeup and flashier jewellery * :cursing:
> 
> I was gutted because some of the girls above me were in worse condition and/or had less muscle and so on.....
> 
> One week later I got back up on stage at another show (I SERIOUSLY considered not doing it) and beat the girl who had come 3rd to take 1st place :thumb:
> 
> So stick in..... just because the panel of judges you had on sunday were a load of [email protected], doesn't mean they will always be....


yep Ser and i were there and heard the judge say this to Zar,we were beside ourselves with disbelief,supposed to be bodybuilding not a fkn who has the nicest accesories and hairpiece comp:cursing:


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Weeman,

don't worry mate, Im sure you'll have the nicest accessories and hairpiece anyway, so it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Greyphantom

weeman said:


> yep Ser and i were there and heard the judge say this to Zar,we were beside ourselves with disbelief,supposed to be bodybuilding not a fkn who has the nicest accesories and hairpiece comp:cursing:


+1


----------



## CharlieC25

Great attitude babe - I've seen pics and think you looked brill! Very excited that you will be doing another show in Sept - I am there!!

Michelle is an absolute doll isn't she, I've spoken to her every day since my qualifier last August, she is such a lovely person - I'm glad you had her there for support 

So glad you have taken the high road with it all and also that you have agreed to annoy Paul for a further few months (my army of Pscarb Nemesis's is steadily growing! muhahahahahaha)

Anyway chuck get straight back on it and don't do what I did and let a bad experience stop you from getting back in the gym and losing your focus - I lost my focus for months and could've been competing in the next few months if I hadnt wasted precious time - get back in the gym, eat clean and build some Bootiful muscles to make me jealous 

xxx


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> You did one thing that many people wouldn't have the balls to do and that's stand on stage. Regardless of your placing you yourself know what you need to do now, & I'm sure that's given you so much fire in your belly that's un-real.
> 
> Hold your head up in the gym hunni, the people that snigger are the ones that aren't worth spitting on, and are better off out of your thoughts.
> 
> Now chin up, head held high and strut
> 
> Big hugs xxx


Thanks Lin - yep I have the fire in my belly more than ever now  ...best way to get me motivated is to p!ss me off :lol:

But seriously, I always mess things up the first time round ....in every aspect of life - driving, new jobs, couldnt even get my first child out right ffs :whistling: ...and perseverance always pays off in the end !

I think I love you for your comments Lin -thanks mate  xxx



Wee G said:


> yo Jem,
> 
> 1. Best shape of your life? Yup. Bloody well done.
> 
> 2. Last place? Yup. Onwards and upwards.
> 
> I'm pretty sure from your journal posts and what not that you will look at it and say....well, I did my best in the time frame i had and it wasn't good enough. So, I'll keep doing my best for longer and longer, until it is good enough.
> 
> That's what seperates people who get somewhere in ANY endeavour from the rest - the resolve to continue doing what they know to be the right things until they yield the result.
> 
> "Time and I against any other two" - Baltasar Gracian.


Cheers wee g - asta la vista baby -I am taking the arnie stance on all this ...or rocky ...whichever :lol:

I am back in the gym and back to enjoying it which is nice and looking forward to the next show

Dan - chumbawamba quote is spot on - an adage I live my life by ....coz i am forever getting knocked down 



MissBC said:


> hey hunny congrats on your first show... its done now so focus back on what you want to do next x


Yep cheers Bri - I am back in the game :tongue:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> i went to a nabba show once and the mc called 'turn to the side and do your favourite'..................wtf:confused1:


LOL this one was a tad erm confused shall we say 



Kate1976 said:


> Hey miss  how did the junk days go? The first few hours were ace and then it wasn't so much fun! Plus junk food doesn't taste as good as I recall .....which sucks!
> 
> So you defo going for the Sept show? Think you should
> 
> I will be there to cheer you on, help with the tanning, provide pre-event percy pigs and post event brownies!
> 
> Well done hun :bounce:


I loved the junk ...ate too much [all chocolate and cakes] still not really touched bread stuff [scared of it ironically] ....back to clean eating and feeling grand ! I have so much energy all of a sudden :thumb:

Def doing the sept show - have Paul and a few others for sessions in the gym to get my strength back up

Dont think dainty toned figure is me so might just steer clear of toned figure - not sure ....I do know I dwarfed everyone on stage and I am straight up and down ....not what they want in other words ...might stick to UKBFF and see how that goes. Not that I blame the above for my placing mind you - I could have done better on stage re posing and routine but no point being mardy about it - it is all dependant on what you bring to the stage on the day so I know I will be very much better in sept !

You arent allowed anyone back stage at UKBFF as far as I know - and I have a few competitors ready to oil me up :bounce: but do come to the show with terry [i loved her !] also need to text you back re knickers :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Alright doll?
> 
> Not been online so just caught up.
> 
> Looks like you're taking the right attitude towards it all :thumbup1:
> 
> My very first show I came 5th out of 7 but they actually made an error with sheets placed me 6th at the show  not that theres much difference in it anyway but still... however the worst was that they placed girls above me that confused a LOT of people in the audience, then the judges informed me I'd have placed higher if I wore more makeup and flashier jewellery :cursing:
> 
> I was gutted because some of the girls above me were in worse condition and/or had less muscle and so on.....
> 
> One week later I got back up on stage at another show (I SERIOUSLY considered not doing it) and beat the girl who had come 3rd to take 1st place :thumb:
> 
> So stick in..... just because the panel of judges you had on sunday were a load of [email protected], doesn't mean they will always be....


I'm back to it zar and in much better frame of mind

1st show lessons learnt :lol: :lol: :lol:

will speak soon :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you booked a hotel yet lil miss?


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> hey, hows tricks?
> 
> wheres the f'ing pictures?


I havent even had time to see them myself yet russy :lol:

Will get them and post them later promise - I am sorting it asap 

and I am great as it goes ! back to training and cardio [carbwhoring I did on sunday and monday needs to be addressed severely]

Heavy training from next week which will be nice :thumb: Bring on the deads, squats and chins :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Great attitude babe - I've seen pics and think you looked brill! Very excited that you will be doing another show in Sept - I am there!!
> 
> Michelle is an absolute doll isn't she, I've spoken to her every day since my qualifier last August, she is such a lovely person - I'm glad you had her there for support
> 
> So glad you have taken the high road with it all and also that you have agreed to annoy Paul for a further few months (my army of Pscarb Nemesis's is steadily growing! muhahahahahaha)
> 
> Anyway chuck get straight back on it and don't do what I did and let a bad experience stop you from getting back in the gym and losing your focus - I lost my focus for months and could've been competing in the next few months if I hadnt wasted precious time - get back in the gym, eat clean and build some Bootiful muscles to make me jealous
> 
> xxx


cheers carly - wondered where you were on the day :whistling: then again - I hid from everyone 

yes she is absolutely lovely - cannot help but like her - I didnt realise that I had already met her and done posing with her at the seminar ffs :lol:

Good to be back in the gym and doing it for fun for a few weeks with oats [which always help!]

See you in september then :thumb :xxx


----------



## yummymummy79

Will have a handful of pics sorted by the end of the day, I'll email them over if you let me have your address. Will post on here too if you like?


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> cheers carly - wondered where you were on the day :whistling: then again - I hid from everyone
> 
> yes she is absolutely lovely - cannot help but like her - I didnt realise that I had already met her and done posing with her at the seminar ffs :lol:
> 
> Good to be back in the gym and doing it for fun for a few weeks with oats [which always help!]
> 
> See you in september then :thumb :xxx


Yeah I was quite poorly so I missed it but so gutted as would've liked to have been there to see Michelle get her placing and to give you a nice big fat bar of chocolate and hug of course 

I'll def be there in Sept hun, I dont usually let people down - I know what its like when loads of people said they'd come to my show and never did so I was really gutted, had a babysitter arranged and everything!

Glad ya back in the gym and enjoying it, I went last week for the first time in ages and hated every minute but then went this week and loved it!

What you got planned for this weekend?

x


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> squats deads and chins?? jesus woman!
> 
> glad your back training. just go in and enjoy it for a bit. (not sure how doing the above) :confused1:
> 
> booked for another tattoo sat. getting scared now coz i know itl hurt:crying:


Yep spoken to Paul and I need a wider back so chins are necessary - in saying that ...I had a sneaky go this morning and whilst I can get up there and down again ...i didnt have the strength to do another :lol: still will take a couple of weeks to get strength back I suppose ...I have done 6 previously so I know I am capable when at max working capacity :thumb:

I am planning a big long tattoo down my spine over several sittings but it has to be timeless work of art  not some tackerama jobbie that I will hate in a couple of years so taking my time to plan it oot

:thumbup1:

Erm..speaking of pics :whistling: ....where are your f'ing pics ? 



yummymummy79 said:


> Will have a handful of pics sorted by the end of the day, I'll email them over if you let me have your address. Will post on here too if you like?


Hi Rach,

[email protected]

can I see them before you post them :whistling:

cheers honey ! Not sure I am gonna make the expo [well actually pretty sure I am not] as I am going to stay with claire and rob that weekend - just not sure whether I am going Friday or Saturday ...if it's Friday, I am there with bells on and will meet up with you and Tar :thumbup1: ...we can do lunch [of sorts coz it wont be a cheat day for me] xxx



CharlieC25 said:


> Yeah I was quite poorly so I missed it but so gutted as would've liked to have been there to see Michelle get her placing and to give you a nice big fat bar of chocolate and hug of course
> 
> I'll def be there in Sept hun, I dont usually let people down - I know what its like when loads of people said they'd come to my show and never did so I was really gutted, had a babysitter arranged and everything!
> 
> Glad ya back in the gym and enjoying it, I went last week for the first time in ages and hated every minute but then went this week and loved it!
> 
> What you got planned for this weekend?
> 
> x


Hope you are recuperating carly - not having an easy time of it at all are you girl ? 

Hugs are deemed necessary and yep am loving the gym again - no pressure this week which makes a big difference :beer:

Speak soon babes xxx


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Yep spoken to Paul and I need a wider back so chins are necessary - in saying that ...I had a sneaky go this morning and whilst I can get up there and down again ...i didnt have the strength to do another :lol: still will take a couple of weeks to get strength back I suppose ...I have done 6 previously so I know I am capable when at max working capacity :thumb:
> 
> I am planning a big long tattoo down my spine over several sittings but it has to be timeless work of art  not some tackerama jobbie that I will hate in a couple of years so taking my time to plan it oot
> 
> :thumbup1:
> 
> Erm..speaking of pics :whistling: ....where are your f'ing pics ?
> 
> Hi Rach,
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> can I see them before you post them :whistling:
> 
> cheers honey ! Not sure I am gonna make the expo [well actually pretty sure I am not] as I am going to stay with claire and rob that weekend - just not sure whether I am going Friday or Saturday ...if it's Friday, I am there with bells on and will meet up with you and Tar :thumbup1: ...we can do lunch [of sorts coz it wont be a cheat day for me] xxx
> 
> Hope you are recuperating carly - not having an easy time of it at all are you girl ?
> 
> Hugs are deemed necessary and yep am loving the gym again - no pressure this week which makes a big difference :beer:
> 
> Speak soon babes xxx


Muahahahahahaha

Someones doing chins!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:beer:


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> you booked a hotel yet lil miss?


God sorry A ...totally missed this ...not sure if I will be making it as I am back to training and know I will cheat big time if I go...also just had to pay for 2 new tyres  I will have a think. Have you booked up ? actually might pm you re arrangements... :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Muahahahahahaha
> 
> Someones doing chins!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :beer:


LMAO has to be done Pete ...

You will be helping me with these you realise ? no more running away from them :lol:

I was gonna call you rather than reply to text ...thought i would wait till about 5 but let me know when you are free so I can have a chin wag with you mate :thumb:

Need to speak to Nick tonight as well :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Jem said:


> God sorry A ...totally missed this ...not sure if I will be making it as I am back to training and know I will cheat big time if I go...also just had to pay for 2 new tyres  I will have a think. Have you booked up ? actually might pm you re arrangements... :thumbup1:


i'm trying to be good myself on diet as i'm unable to train for the next few weeks so dont worry about me pulling out all sorts of carb crazy foods!

i havent booked anything yet, was waiting on you incase you booked somewhere lol. Throw me a PM, i'm going to search some hotels near the venue tmrw and book. :beer:


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'm trying to be good myself on diet as i'm unable to train for the next few weeks so dont worry about me pulling out all sorts of carb crazy foods!
> 
> i havent booked anything yet, was waiting on you incase you booked somewhere lol. Throw me a PM, i'm going to search some hotels near the venue tmrw and book. :beer:


Ok will do A :thumb:

here are some pics [thanks to yummy xxx] - have some more that pete has posted on facebook so will get round to posting them sometime soon !

Posing needs work [was fine before but on the day ...lol not sure what happened  Nicky and I went over and over and over it...on the day I was lacking somewhat - hey whaddya gonna do - I will do better next time !

Also pictured is the lovely michelle - who deserved a higher placing IMO - I wish her all the best at the brits :thumb:











couple more to follow ...


----------



## Jem




----------



## clairey.h

lol...something must have tapped into my head as as soon as I log on there is piccies..... 

see what you mean about standing with your legs apart it does make a difference...


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol...something must have tapped into my head as as soon as I log on there is piccies.....
> 
> see what you mean about standing with your legs apart it does make a difference...


Septic Peg 

Definitely claireypants ....but when the rules tell you to stand with your heels together and then they dont bother to heed them - it's a bit annoying ! I need all the width I can get on top and bottom to emphasise my waist :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

BBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> BBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


I definitely think they would help 

ACTUALLY - I now have something back [not a lot but something!] so might be getting the wonderbra on and pushing those puppies up and out for our night on the tiles :lol: so nice to see some fat in the babies ....cookies are good for summit then


----------



## clairey.h

LOL.......its ok if you just look at yourself from above the waist in the mirror.....and then you can always be happy :lol: :lol: :lol:

anyhows had a peak at the menu......sticky wings....or we can have the big combo and share starter..... 

steak...

vanilla cheescake....

and far to many banana mochas to remember


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LOL.......its ok if you just look at yourself from above the waist in the mirror.....and then you can always be happy :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> anyhows had a peak at the menu......sticky wings....or we can have the big combo and share starter.....
> 
> steak...
> 
> vanilla cheescake....
> 
> and far to many banana mochas to remember


I gotta be having:

Starter: cheese and onion skins

Main: Black peppered cajun beef burger

Desert: hmmm all of them .... :lol: possibly share The Godfather 

Drinks: COSMOFOOKINGPOLITANS BY THE JUG :cool2:

Not that i have given this much thought like


----------



## Jem

claire - kids are kicking me off - give me a call - I am relegated to the bedroom xxx


----------



## leafman

Good pics jem, nice legs :whistling:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Good pics jem, nice legs :whistling:


fankoo darling :thumb: how are things in your complex & funny little life?  xx


----------



## MissBC

nice pics jem


----------



## Jem

cheers bri -I look forward to improving !

should mention that I trained back yesterday and chest today ...also pounded out some cardio to lose excess bloat put on through carbwhoring

...it was all good fun ...none forced and yummy protein porridge is giving me loads of energy !


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> fankoo darling :thumb: how are things in your complex & funny little life?  xx


All is boring and normal at min lol. Hopin to get out saturday tho so somats gotta happen :lol: Im trying to concentrate bit on training for change instead of err well other things :whistling: :beer:


----------



## Jem

Yes indeed you do kevin - consider yourself told !


----------



## Jem

Had a yummy meal today so will post it up so I can find it again [maybe lol]

Lean turkey mince

splash of EVOO

mushrooms

1/2 tin chopped plum toms

oregano, thyme, pepper, garlic

Transfer to oven and cook through until browned

Take whole lettuce leaves and add scoop of cooked turkey to it with a smidge of houmous

Wrap leaves and eat with yer hands !

Think it's similar to yuk sung or something sounding like that - they serve it in chinese restaurants with water chestnut

Gorgeous meal !


----------



## hilly

sounds nice jem.

Heres one for ya - egg whites plus a yolk or 2 and beat. fry some turkey mince, onion/pepper/mushrooms. then make omelete.

Another pretty similar to what you did just make meat balls. I like to chop mushrooms up finely with some garlic and actually mix it in with the meatball mixture. fry then add can chopped tomatoea and touch lea in perrins. throw in some cherry tomatos and stick frying pan in oven to cook off.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> sounds nice jem.
> 
> Heres one for ya - egg whites plus a yolk or 2 and beat. fry some turkey mince, onion/pepper/mushrooms. then make omelete.
> 
> Another pretty similar to what you did just make meat balls. I like to chop mushrooms up finely with some garlic and actually mix it in with the meatball mixture. fry then add can chopped tomatoea and touch lea in perrins. throw in some cherry tomatos and stick frying pan in oven to cook off.


Liking the sound of the omelette :thumb:

and you must be psychic because I was just looking for inspiration in low carb recipes section - just finished reading about meatballs and decided they were making an appearance in my tummy very soon 

Reps hilly  hope you are good !

thinking on ...you could make burgers with eggs and onion etc then eat with lettuce and sprouted wheat bread ! hmmm sounds nice !


----------



## hilly

Im ok just plodding along really. all i can think about is food haha.

loadsa low carb possibilities jem just gota be creative. Have alook at low fat greek yogurt and low cal fromaige fray from tesco both have pretty low carb and higher protein to make things with. mix these or quark with protein powders and freeze for ice cream type stuff. or mix fresh and add peanut butter for puddings.

Use wheat germ and protein powder with eggs to make pancakes.


----------



## Jay.32

Great pics Gem your hams look awsome x


----------



## MissBC

i just had fried eggs on toast  lol


----------



## Beklet

No more veggie, huh? I make my own burgers- mince, egg, tomato puree, worcs sauce and whatever herbs and spices you fancy. Oh and onions and garlic lol. Yummy. Fat free greek yoghurt is the best. . . Add protein powder . . . Mmm hungry now. Unfortunately i'm sitting in a warehouse in mitcham waiting for the manager so i can work


----------



## CharlieC25

No not having the best time chickadee but hey ho what ya gonna do? Get all my results on 26th so should have a good plan of attack by June 

Pics look good babe - you've got some cracking pins love! Glad training is going well - are you going to watch the finals in Southport?

xxxx


----------



## Jem

Morning peeps !

Thanks re leggie comments jay and carly -that and my back are the best parts so after Bodyfitness show I will be trying to big it all up for next year to enter trained - dont think I was created for toned!

Making that ice cream with quark and homemade beef burgers today - Fankoo for the tips - I have quark mousse all the time so freezing it will make a nice change !

Yes Beks - funny how such restrictions can change the habit of a lifetime - not eaten red meat since I was 10 - LOL 24 yrs ....and it feels quite normal now ...will be trying a piece of claire's steak next week to see if I can become a full on carnivore !

Carl - Hope the results are good news !

not sure yet honey as have a couple of busy weekends coming up and dont want to be too distracted from kids, work and gym at the moment - I have 6 weeks of sitting in the real world before I start prepping again on 1st July - so I have to put my world back into perspective temporarily !!!

Certainly not ruling it out though - would be nice to see paul strutting his stuff along with everyone else - will let you know xxx

Just been to the gym and done fasted cardio - Hmmm stuck in that rut until next week methinks....dont like the way my arms look in the mirror as they are softer ! I do have abs back which is nice but have hefted weight back onto boobs [i like], face [i like, I think?] ...natural I suppose when regaining some normality ...just feel a tad blobby and normal again....

The fear of the scales is setting in ....think I am OCD ! ....not good - I should put them in the loft for 6 weeks ....


----------



## FATBOY

well done jem i didnt get to come after all that can you belive . you did everybody proud , and thats the first one under your belt , onward


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Morning peeps !
> 
> Thanks re leggie comments jay and carly -that and my back are the best parts so after Bodyfitness show I will be trying to big it all up for next year to enter trained - dont think I was created for toned!
> 
> Making that ice cream with quark and homemade beef burgers today - Fankoo for the tips - I have quark mousse all the time so freezing it will make a nice change !
> 
> Yes Beks - funny how such restrictions can change the habit of a lifetime - not eaten red meat since I was 10 - LOL 24 yrs ....and it feels quite normal now ...will be trying a piece of claire's steak next week to see if I can become a full on carnivore !
> 
> Carl - Hope the results are good news !
> 
> not sure yet honey as have a couple of busy weekends coming up and dont want to be too distracted from kids, work and gym at the moment - I have 6 weeks of sitting in the real world before I start prepping again on 1st July - so I have to put my world back into perspective temporarily !!!
> 
> Certainly not ruling it out though - would be nice to see paul strutting his stuff along with everyone else - will let you know xxx
> 
> Just been to the gym and done fasted cardio - Hmmm stuck in that rut until next week methinks....dont like the way my arms look in the mirror as they are softer ! I do have abs back which is nice but have hefted weight back onto boobs [i like], face [i like, I think?] ...natural I suppose when regaining some normality ...just feel a tad blobby and normal again....
> 
> The fear of the scales is setting in ....think I am OCD ! ....not good - I should put them in the loft for 6 weeks ....


Alright ladio?

Going for trained next year...awesome skills 

Isn't the real world wierd...I'm not quite sure what to eat or what to train...lol! I too feel softer and have lost me abs now...wtf...how is that fair .....worked 14 weeks to get em and BOOM gone in 5 days 

I too am gonna hide the scales as i could so easily headfcuk myself by stepping on them everyday and watching the weight ramp up!!

Take care miss xx


----------



## Jem

FATBOY said:


> well done jem i didnt get to come after all that can you belive . you did everybody proud , and thats the first one under your belt , onward


Yo fattie ! I did wonder where you were :whistling: ....which is your next show matie ?

I did me best on the day and so glad I did because that is invaluable insight for the next one :thumb:

Onward indeedy !



Kate1976 said:


> Alright ladio?
> 
> Going for trained next year...awesome skills
> 
> *Aye baby steps like but you know - all other factors aside, I cannot shrink in size and I kinda lean towards the thought that I dont wanna be that smooth on stage - I want to see how much I can push my limits ?*
> 
> *All a learning curve though but I do know that if I am still as motivated in a few months that you can make good changes in a year * :thumbup1:
> 
> *Let's just see lol*
> 
> Isn't the real world wierd...I'm not quite sure what to eat or what to train...lol! I too feel softer and have lost me abs now...wtf...how is that fair .....worked 14 weeks to get em and BOOM gone in 5 days
> 
> *Babe we have been in a bubble and it's well and truly popped * :confused1: *...strange to think I can just pop into macdonalds anytime....and scary scary ! I just turned down going out to get a salad ffs * :confused1: *...even scared of tomatoes and sweetcorn ....mind you, not scared of feckin chocolate [worse luck] *
> 
> *Well my abs are in reverse kate ...lumped on some weight and they appear ....not sure why that works for me but it does...who knows eh ? maybe it was depletion made them go ? I know I was very ribby on stage ...*
> 
> I too am gonna hide the scales as i could so easily headfcuk myself by stepping on them everyday and watching the weight ramp up!!
> 
> *yep as I have been doing * :lol: * hence fasted cardio for the past 2 days * :whistling: * but I have indulged in biscuits and chocolate .....GUILT gets me up and out to gym for those ! *
> 
> Take care miss xx


*Sounds like your signing off here - I am still up for Emma's seminar so give me a shout and we will organise summit ...also need your address so can send that thing back *  * Give my love to your sis and take care of her or I will nab her * :tongue: * xxx*


----------



## kitt81

lol i lost mine within days too!!! u do feel a bit lost after dieting when it comes to food and training!!


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> must be drinking this weekend arnt you??


  supposed to be at John's show but my ex just got out of hospital and has no one to look after him [keyhole on knee] so  muggins here has been drafted in ....and he is hard fookin work :confused1: so nope ....next weekend however I am most certainly indulging in a few banana mochas and cosmopolitans [jugs that is :thumb: ]

How's you ? x


----------



## Jem

kitt81 said:


> lol i lost mine within days too!!! u do feel a bit lost after dieting when it comes to food and training!!


Limbo

or

Twilight Zone

still not decided which


----------



## kitt81

lol exactly!! im 2 weeks out from finals and cant fkin wait to get diet finished!! been 6 mths dieting by then!! once shows over il eat nowt but junk for few days then want back on diet again!! cant win!!!


----------



## Jem

fook feel for ya chickie ! are you trained kitt ? wishing you all the best - really really am !

aye the junk goes in ...you dont half feel guilty though ....and bite the heads off of people who comment on how much choc you are eating 

take care babes - we are awaiting results xx


----------



## Kate1976




----------



## kitt81

yes im in trained class!!! i dont really pay too much attention to people commenting on my sugar/choc binge lol, too busy stuffin my face lol!!

dont have any expectations for finals, just gona go there looking the best i can!! xx


----------



## Jem

*Sounds like your signing off here - I am still up for Emma's seminar so give me a shout and we will organise summit ...also need your address so can send that thing back *  * Give my love to your sis and take care of her or I will nab her * :tongue: * xxx*


----------



## Jem

kitt81 said:


> yes im in trained class!!! i dont really pay too much attention to people commenting on my sugar/choc binge lol, too busy stuffin my face lol!!
> 
> dont have any expectations for finals, just gona go there looking the best i can!! xx


Best way kittycat  ...I had that mentality & as a result had no fookin nerves whatsoever -all a bit surreal [LOL look where it got me though :lol: :lol: :lol: ]

Jolly good show girlie -if I decide to plod along there I will deffo shout so you can hear me ...I couldnt hear anyone shouting for me that much and they all swore they were belting it out :laugh:


----------



## Kate1976

Yep tis 7th Aug....I am there like a bear....need to build me an ass to bounce coins off! Oh and shoulders and a better back...the list goes on!

I haven't touched bread either...but am now craving stodge...its like our bodies know Sat is coming and cheat o'clock is upon us! Me and the PNB jar are veeeery good friends tho :thumb: My day is currently rounded off with a cuppa and copious amount of it!

Ohhhh...... you could do mean things to him if he is incapacitated...lol!

BTW..... step awwwwwway from the scales miss...


----------



## Beklet

Kate1976 said:


> Yep tis 7th Aug....I am there like a bear....


Me too...the flab must go!!!!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Yep tis 7th Aug....I am there like a bear....need to build me an ass to bounce coins off! Oh and shoulders and a better back...the list goes on!
> 
> I haven't touched bread either...but am now craving stodge...its like our bodies know Sat is coming and cheat o'clock is upon us! Me and the PNB jar are veeeery good friends tho :thumb: My day is currently rounded off with a cuppa and copious amount of it!
> 
> Ohhhh...... you could do mean things to him if he is incapacitated...lol!
> 
> BTW..... step awwwwwway from the scales miss...


Hahahahahahaha as if we werent feckin obsessed enough before :lol:

well I dont know about that - I satisfied my cravings last night with chocolate  ...I put it down to stress of sitting on a hospital ward all day & the ex camping oot on the sofa :innocent:

I was awaiting the fookin thud on the bed mid way through the night - fortunately he decided it would be imprudent ...and he cannot walk very well with a fecked up knee :lol:

You know - I have gone reet off pnb as well  ...sure it wont last long !

Next week they are gone and forgotten ...but for this week ...the things remain !



Beklet said:


> Me too...the flab must go!!!!


Oooh the old manc gang altogether then :thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY

Jem said:


> Yo fattie ! I did wonder where you were :whistling: ....which is your next show matie ?
> 
> im doing the england at the same venue in sept <hopfully :laugh:


----------



## Jem

it's been a funny old weekend with lots of people giving me all sorts of advice and feedback - those that didnt comment out of respect for Paul being my prep coach. Open season now though !

Which is good I think -I've never been one for bullsh!t and having smoke blown up my ass [although it does tickle ha].

Anyway, have had a few home truths and whatever anyone says ..I have at least laid the foundations for my next show. I wont have the amount of bad fat to lose, so wont be on zero carbs again & wont be so gaunt or flat.

Now then...I have hummed and hahed about whether or not to do the sept show folowing various chats with people who advised against it due to the amount of muscularity the ladies in the Bodyfitness category carry

....BUT as someone else [mwah x] pointed out, it is important for me to maintain focus and get another show with a different fed under my belt this year.

12 months is a long time to wait and we both agreed that even the most determined person will get distracted with other things and waste some of that 12 months ....

So all things being well and provided I can give my all to the gym for another 4 months ...[fingers crossed because it's a heck of a commitment - financially and otherwise] I have decided to try for the sept 19th show.

It wont be easy - it means I have to work all out on lifting heavy or might as well not even bother. I have fook all strength at the minute ...as soon as I tried battering my legs yesterday, I started getting horrid pains in quads. DOMS are horrific as well ...and we are talking doms here ..not the pain the day after, but the day after that in every body part.

We shall see what I can give to it - means no holiday this year and means being super duper organised so I dont lose track of real worldie issues ...no mean feat

Why I cannot just sit on the sofa and eat hula hoops I dont know ....I've not got the genes, I'm not the best base to build on - I'm scarred and the wrong side of 30 so I'm never gonna be a shining star up there ...maybe just a shining star to my children ....that's enough for me ...the one lesson I need them to take from all this is perseverance pays off, and you can have anything you want so long as you are prepared to work for it.

I want my kids to know that it's ok to come last, fall off and make mistakes so long as you get right back up, hold your head high, and come back fighting.

Too soon ? maybe, probably, but hey ...it's a hobby not a job - least next year I will not have to worry about venues and feds !

Sorry for cheesy cliched rants btw lol just my thought for the day x


----------



## Uriel

there are as many reasons to do it as people doing it......looks like you now know yours and it ain't a bad one.

get lifting!


----------



## FATBOY

its always good to have a goal, somthing to focus on plus you will be so much better second time round


----------



## Jem

cheers uriel and fattie ! yep sounds ok to me - so long as I dont feel like a humiliated [email protected] after this one [as I did last week] then all is well !


----------



## kitt81

Why I cannot just sit on the sofa and eat hula hoops I dont know *....I've not got the genes, I'm not the best base to build on - I'm scarred and the wrong side of 30 so I'm never gonna be a shining star up there ..*.maybe just a shining star to my children ....that's enough for me ...the one lesson I need them to take from all this is perseverance pays off, and you can have anything you want so long as you are prepared to work for it.

*I want my kids to know that it's ok to come last, fall off and make mistakes so long as you get right back up, hold your head high, and come back fighting.*

Too soon ? maybe, probably, but hey ...it's a hobby not a job - least next year I will not have to worry about venues and feds !

Sorry for cheesy cliched rants btw lol just my thought for the day x


----------



## hilly

love thr attitude jem and ure focus. Im the same if i dont have a plan and a goal i go off the rails. i like my food as much as you but the same i dont have the genetics to be able to eat what i want and not get fat unfortunatly i smell mcd's and gain fat.

I like to have a plan/goal and be able to focus on reaching it.

Ill be here making sure you keep in check


----------



## Bettyboo

Good Luck hun, Ill be with you on the 19th  thats the plan lol keep going you know you can get there, what knocks you down only makes you stronger. Your a good role model to your kids hun xx


----------



## FATBOY

Jem said:


> cheers uriel and fattie ! yep sounds ok to me - so long as I dont feel like a humiliated [email protected] after this one [as I did last week] then all is well !


it was them not you fcking **** poor imo. dont let that put you off


----------



## Jem

I wont fattie -doing it for me not anyone else ! cheers mate - have appreciated your words through the last prep 



kitt81 said:


> Why I cannot just sit on the sofa and eat hula hoops I dont know *....I've not got the genes, I'm not the best base to build on - I'm scarred and the wrong side of 30 so I'm never gonna be a shining star up there ..*.maybe just a shining star to my children ....that's enough for me ...the one lesson I need them to take from all this is perseverance pays off, and you can have anything you want so long as you are prepared to work for it.
> 
> *I want my kids to know that it's ok to come last, fall off and make mistakes so long as you get right back up, hold your head high, and come back fighting.*
> 
> Too soon ? maybe, probably, but hey ...it's a hobby not a job - least next year I will not have to worry about venues and feds !
> 
> Sorry for cheesy cliched rants btw lol just my thought for the day x


you have determination, discipline and the ability to pick yourself up and dust yourself off!! we arent all blessed with good genetics and even if we were it still doesnt make it easier, you still have to go the gym and train your ass off and make sacrifices!! how many peeps do you know who can do that??

as for your kiddies, thats very good attitude and belief to teach them!!!

good luck with next comp prep. im of same opinion that i couldnt go a whole year and not compete, but only cos i would feel like im missing out lol! xx


----------



## hilly

ill be there to bollock you for any slip ups. i will also make an effort and come to the show if it aint to far away jem , which one is it ure looking at doing??


----------



## Jem

Ha fair play hilly ! Sept 19th UKBFF at Alex Theatre in Birmingham city centre


----------



## ryoken

wow i missed all your hard work and your competing:cursing:, very sorry em, but have to say you looked fantastic/awsome/great and put in some bloody hard work:beer:

just about trying to catch up at the mo will be keeping up for the next time your on stage where i have no doubt your going to do great:bounce:

i still love ponies :whistling:


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> wow i missed all your hard work and your competing:cursing:, very sorry em, but have to say you looked fantastic/awsome/great and put in some bloody hard work:beer:
> 
> just about trying to catch up at the mo will be keeping up for the next time your on stage where i have no doubt your going to do great:bounce:
> 
> i still love ponies :whistling:


Hahaha cheers ricky :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Had a great session at the gym today - was not feeling very sociable, just wanted to grunt out some reps in peace so went into the women's gym which was completely empty. Just listened to my music and had a wee jig about, dancing and singing in between sets !

Did my last day of fasted cardio today - from tomorrow, it's really being cut back ...5 days weights, 5 days cardio and 2 days of complete rest

Sleeping A LOT better ! and full of beans

The old Emma is back - which is nice ...and I have my boobies & face back. My friend who tanned me up came to see me today and was crying in relief to see my filling out again [in the right way not as a fattie !]

Not sure what weight I am but she says my muscles are back and that I should be on stage this week LOL

Have to say, I am inclined to agree with her - I look full and wholesome ! Better now than I have ever been ...I look forward to smashing some PBs very soon

Soooo did shoulders today - still weak but will get better over next few weeks. Aiming to improve at each session.

Lateral Raises - 5kg - 10; 12; 12; 11

DB Front Raises - 5kg - 10; 12; 10; 10

BB Military Press - 7.5kg - 12; 12; 16; 10

DB Shrugs - 10kg - 4x 15

[lol v light but was in the women's gym - pre-prep was using 120kg on farmer thing!]

Abs - crunches/hanging leg raises/v sits - 3 x 15-20

Didnt even do cardio after training - I must have been in the gym for 45 mins tops ...nice to just walk out after weights !

Have to admit -I got bored of sitting still at home and am so used to doing cardio on an evening that I put on the Sopranos final 6 episodes and banged out another hour of cardio - sh!t - didnt even realise where the time had gone ...this will have to stop if I am gonna grow !

Hopefully work will consume more time next week and I wont be restless - it's hard to get out of the cardio routine.


----------



## Greyphantom

Back into the thick of it Jem... glad you are feeling better and LOL re the cardio... you have to change your mind set I guess and that must be sooo hard after all the prep...


----------



## kitt81

you will find it strange at first not doing the cardio. my friend had been dieting since last august and competed in toned class in march show i did. she decided a few weeks into finals prep she wasnt doing show and 3 weeks later she is still eating diet food and doing cardio!!! shes now fat phobic lol!! i will prob feel the same once ive binged on sh1te for 2-3 days post show! get stuck into your weights and food and grow girl!!! xx


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Back into the thick of it Jem... glad you are feeling better and LOL re the cardio... you have to change your mind set I guess and that must be sooo hard after all the prep...





kitt81 said:


> you will find it strange at first not doing the cardio. my friend had been dieting since last august and competed in toned class in march show i did. she decided a few weeks into finals prep she wasnt doing show and 3 weeks later she is still eating diet food and doing cardio!!! shes now fat phobic lol!! i will prob feel the same once ive binged on sh1te for 2-3 days post show! get stuck into your weights and food and grow girl!!! xx


Cheers grey ! Haha it's true - I always was a cardio bunny so this is a mental stumbling block for me  ..cannot seem to face eating before cardio anymore ! Mind you, I am sat here working at the moment [ :whistling: ] so once the emails flood in, it should be easier to contend with...although the scales def need throwing out  GROW GROW GROW

cheers kittie xx


----------



## Jem

Suddenly I feel all alone ! comp over and everyone has gone back to doing their own thing so it's all a bit solitary. ...to save me from losing my way and to improve weights - I have been recording everything in a notebook - did arms today so here it is:

Tris

Rope pressdowns

15kg- 12

20kg- 10, 10, 6

Over head DBell Extension

10kg - 12, 10, 10

Tri Dips [first try of these today! - wrists always used to collapse]

8 & 5 reps

Bench Dips

2 x 10

Press Ups [Narrow for tris]

2 x 8

Bis

BB Curls

10kg - 12

15kg - 10, 9, 5

Preacher Curls

15kg x 12

20kg x 10; 7

Hammer Curls

10kg -2 x 6

7.5kg x 10

DB Curls

7.5kg x 10

Bis were gone by this point so just did some poser high cable curls to pump me up lol

3 x 10

Nice enjoyable session just getting a feel for strength at the moment

it's been that long since i took notice of the weight being pulled that I dont even know what my baseline is and I will never find it in this journal !


----------



## RACK

I feel well weird today now the comps done. Very strange feeling.

Hope you're good E x


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> good weekend?


Nowt much doing russy ...apart from eating and watching dvds

I am soooo fookin hungry at the minute - I made the peanut butter and oreo cheesecake and maaaaan it was tasty  ...half is frozen because otherwise it would have been polished off for brekkie this morning :confused1:

At a nice, healthy size now so want to maintain this and concentrate on muscle growth see what I can bring to september ...if it's not good enough then I will leave it till next year

Bit in the wilderness really - not sure what to do with myself

Think a big night out might be on the cards :thumb:

All going ok - did last week pan out ok? Hope so honey

Got your new tat done ?

x


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I feel well weird today now the comps done. Very strange feeling.
> 
> Hope you're good E x


Aye real world is well scary isnt it babes :confused1: we have been in a bubble for a long time ! Least you are on off season with paul now & know you have a year to concentrate on growth - whereas I am just at a cross roads and not sure what is happening 

xx


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> see what happens regarding sept. no point in doing it for the sake of it. plenty of time untill then anyway so you should make some decent gains. :thumbup1:
> 
> any joy with those chin ups???
> 
> had the tattoo done so itl be just arms and legs training this week seeing as i cant bear anything near my back at the moment. (and it hurt more than i thought)
> 
> other thing should be a bit clearer this week!


Haha have not done them yet - just did arms today so no point ! will keep you posted ...I did do tricep dips though which is summit new that I have never dared attempt for a long time as last time I tried my wrists collapsed on first rep and I felt like a reet muppeto :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hopefully can make some gains ! a wise little monkey says I can gain well and I am inclined to believe what he says against the advice of everyone else. It's a bit disheartening when all around me are saying leave it for a year and then someone else today said leave it for 3 years :confused1:

Want pics of tats btw so get them posted or emailed :thumbup1:

Awaiting the news on the other thing then - fingers crossed matie x


----------



## Jem

Hmmm but at least if I do it I will have competed with both feds and know what to expect for next year ...by sept it will all be over with and I will really know where I am at without any regrets and what ifs...only 1 person so far has said that i should go for it ...lots more saying dont !

Email it then russ


----------



## hilly

do it jem, if anything competing in september will allow you to fine tune getting in great nick. then you can work on adding size.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> do it jem, if anything competing in september will allow you to fine tune getting in great nick. then you can work on adding size.





1russ100 said:


> but if adding size is your plan why not start now?


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

see ....confusing !


----------



## hilly

no reason why cant start now, difference is focus will be on staying as lean as possible so doesnt have another nightmare diet for september so gains will not be as grand shall we say as once show is over and can bump those cals up further.


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> your changing class right?? to??


changing feds -so is bodyfitness category instead of toned figure which I am led to believe has a higher degree of muscularity



hilly said:


> no reason why cant start now, difference is focus will be on staying as lean as possible so doesnt have another nightmare diet for september so gains will not be as grand shall we say as once show is over and can bump those cals up further.


yep - so I can still gain ...just not as much as I would do over a year obviously ! just keeps head in the game and maintains the bod which will slip at points over 12 months

I am leaning towards doing it to be honest hilly :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

just aim for 3/4lb per month gain jem until you start to prep


----------



## Jem

cheers folks

it's not that I think I can make an impact russ - just not coming last would do me LMAO ...if I look and feel better this time around which providing I stick to the programme should be foolproof ..then I will step up

sounds like a plan hilly - cheers mate !...clock is ticking for you now eh - have you got this week free of exams and stuff to concentrate on final prep ? I cannot wait to see how you do buddy ! exciting stuff x


----------



## hilly

had last exam today jem so this week is totally free for me to chil and float on thru with no issues hopefully.

last cardio session 2moro then just posing and training till thursday. friday start carb up.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> had last exam today jem so this week is totally free for me to chil and float on thru with no issues hopefully.
> 
> last cardio session 2moro then just posing and training till thursday. friday start carb up.


Great ! you need that time to wind down and just worry about the finer details IMO ...wish I could see your show :thumbup1: If I know you every little detail is sorted anyway so try and enjoy it :bounce:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> DB Shrugs - 10kg - 4x 15
> 
> [lol v light but was in the women's gym - pre-prep was using 120kg on farmer thing!]


wowzers??? barry does like 130kg for shrugs????


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem... dnt let the age thing put you off.... I'll be 37 in a few months it makes not difference


----------



## Jem

cheers zar - just me lacking muscle then 



MissBC said:


> wowzers??? barry does like 130kg for shrugs????


only thing I am good on ! was a one off like and I was pushed but yep I was doing it :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> wowzers??? barry does like 130kg for shrugs????


Yeah but on a machine or with an oly bar??


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah but on a machine or with an oly bar??


bar..


----------



## Jem

well I did say it was on that farmers walk thingymabobba NOT A BAR 

....anyway I dont fib so ner ner :lol: ...why are we having this discussion btw ? :confused1: I dont have an ego and nowt to prove :confused1: me=weak as a kitten 

how you doing zar ? all well in your world? :beer:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> well I did say it was on that farmers walk thingymabobba NOT A BAR
> 
> ....anyway I dont fib so ner ner :lol: ...why are we having this discussion btw ? :confused1: I dont have an ego and nowt to prove :confused1: me=weak as a kitten


fair one


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> did you use straps or not?


Feck off stirrer :laugh:

NO STRAPS 

i get all mixed up with the straps anyhoo and tie myself in knots :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> well I did say it was on that farmers walk thingymabobba NOT A BAR
> 
> ....anyway I dont fib so ner ner :lol: ...*why are we having this discussion btw ? * :confused1: * I dont have an ego and nowt to prove* :confused1: me=weak as a kitten
> 
> how you doing zar ? all well in your world? :beer:


Easy tiger... Because Briar said thats what Baz lifts and I was interested to know which it was lol....

Er... dunno about "well".... "bearing up" is the expression I think. Been a weird wee time but all settling down now


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Easy tiger... Because Briar said thats what Baz lifts and I was interested to know which it was lol....
> 
> Er... dunno about "well".... "bearing up" is the expression I think. Been a weird wee time but all settling down now


LOL not you - just thought Bri was making out like I was fibbing :lol: ...which I would not ! Prob just me taking it the wrong way  ...and ha - me, I could not lift that on a bar never mind shrug with it 

Ooooh - not on the pc but I think we are due an update about things then ...and soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> LOL not you - just thought Bri was making out like I was fibbing :lol: ...which I would not ! Prob just me taking it the wrong way  ...and ha - me, I could not lift that on a bar never mind shrug with it
> 
> Ooooh - not on the pc but I think we are due an update about things then ...and soon :thumbup1:


Yeah.... in a nutshell.... forget everything I said, I changed my mind. 100% u-turn lol.


----------



## RACK

Hi jem, hope all is well hun.

Massive thanks for helping me along with the prep, I owe ya  x


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah.... in a nutshell.... forget everything I said, I changed my mind. 100% u-turn lol.


Oh well...you just never know until you try :laugh:



RACK said:


> Hi jem, hope all is well hun.
> 
> Massive thanks for helping me along with the prep, I owe ya  x


You dont owe me - we helped each other out along the way -s'what pals do :thumb: text you later x


----------



## CharlieC25

Morning Sunshine - love the new avi 

Hows tricks? x


----------



## Jem

Morning carly - cool just had brekkie which was yum - protein porridge with a weetabix thrown into it ! - who'd have thought we would derive such pleasures from the humble wheat biscuit ???

Cannot seem to cut the cardio that much - still working on it ...

Other than that - adjusting to new diet, have masses of time on hands to do erm... housework LMAO

Not much else to report lovely ! Quiet life is the good life so far as I am concerned...

How's you ?

Reckon you will get to Malika and Rachel's glute and hams session in August ?

xxx

Painting the hall and living room is def gonna happen - I cannot seem to sit still - this carb energy has to be used !!!


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> got you a polygraph test to clear up this shrug thing once and for all!!
> 
> is that painting still not done?


  Nope ! and I am not recording it either - it's not a pretty look - me gurning with popping veins in head and neck ...but I might add - that it's done seated too ! hurts my lower back otherwise

Next time I do it I will let you know :thumb:

LMAO nope - EVERYTHING was abandoned for prep so guess I'd best make hay while the sun shines :lol: had someone offer to do it for me free of charge but determination to finally do it wouldnt allow me to say yes ....also ...there is always a price tag right 

Owt interesting to report ?


----------



## Jem

what dvd ?

I watched the final 6 episodes of the sopranos [wtf re ending???]

now onto season 3 of heroes [which have seen - tis 4 I have not yet seen grrr]

Working hard me

... well that's a lie because I have just worked out my new diet which I think is ok

1700kcals

170g protein [will be bumped up on friday when I buy pro pep]

84g fat

75g carbs

which is a 40/40/20 split of 6 meals

consisting of:

chicken breast/lean turkey mince/whey

EVOO/peanut butter/almonds

oats/sweet potato/basmati rice

and green veg

Cals higher than normal consumption [clearly lol!] and hope to grow [in the right places] with this and maintain energy levels and steady blood sugar.

Following this from today and will do for a week - review on Saturday and adjust as necessary


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> ufc 2009. boring really!
> 
> diet looks good.
> 
> think you actually taking in more protien than me!!


apart from my dedicated choccie button day :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Dimples! You looked amazing in the contest shots mate, and you're going to look even better come September! I really wish I could get up to Brum to see you, I bet you look so different to last summer. Your diet looks good - what the heck is EVOO though?

Glad you are in high spirits! I will be with you on the stage or die trying! I might even start a new training journal, what do you reckon?


----------



## defdaz

1russ100 said:


> i had them while i trained last night but they jammed in the machine, i shook it and malteasers fell out aswell, so i had both!!  do get some funny looks with my bottle of full fat coke next to the machines!!


LOL! Doesn't coke give you a bloated stomachy type feeling thingy whilst training russ?


----------



## MissBC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah.... in a nutshell.... forget everything I said, I changed my mind. 100% u-turn lol.


x2 nothing meant by it jem xx


----------



## MissBC

defdaz said:


> what the heck is EVOO though?


extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> x2 nothing meant by it jem xx


lol just ignore me bri - I have these little fits of paranoia  sorry chick xx


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> i had them while i trained last night but they jammed in the machine, i shook it and malteasers fell out aswell, so i had both!!  do get some funny looks with my bottle of full fat coke next to the machines!!


Pmsl you are lucky - even with 2 hrs of cardio per day I still cannot eat what I like without putting weight on :confused1: :lol:



defdaz said:


> Dimples! You looked amazing in the contest shots mate, and you're going to look even better come September! I really wish I could get up to Brum to see you, I bet you look so different to last summer. Your diet looks good - what the heck is EVOO though?
> 
> Glad you are in high spirits! I will be with you on the stage or die trying! I might even start a new training journal, what do you reckon?


Compared to how I was definitely made a big transformation but with hindsight I can see that I never stood a chance of placing in that show. Some would say I should not have got up on stage for that very reason BUT I thnk it was important for me to acquire the knowledge and find out how it all goes. Now all that stuff re final week of prep, being on stage etc has been experienced, I wont have to worry about it ! :thumbup1:

I am even having a day off the gym today and it feels very weird ...but nice ...sick of the sight of the place and the people asking questions 

Sorted diet so I dont have to worry about gaining fat and all is cool !

World is slotting back into place

P!ssed off though - just went to spar and they had smartie brownies for 50p :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: ...would have been so easy to dig into one :innocent: ...still...italiano stylie spinach & mushroom chicken is baking in the oven YUM ! mucho garlic :bounce:will stink but no one here to breathe on :beer:

Be nice to see you up there - think with UKBff we all get thrown in the same room so I will see you in your skimpies  ...so long as I get some muscle before then that is !


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> not really if im honest, although i am sipping rather than swigging! just feel like i need something with a bit of taste. morning training is water only though:thumb:


I used to drink my 2ltrs of water when doing cardio and once that was done, have a can of diet coke to finish off session  ....was great, like a little reward for getting it done and dusted ! I DID get comments though ...which were dealt with :whistling:


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> i must admit i am qiute lucky as far as not putting on fat, but i struggle when it comes to goin the other way and piling on loads of weight (which i dont do anymore anyway)


Well it remains to be seen whether I can achieve that one russy  ...giving it 6-8 weeks and then might post up some new progress shots to see if there is any visible difference :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

I'd have bought, eat and forgotten about those brownies before I'd have even noticed what I was doing! I might need help...  Massive respect to you for not buying them Em! Italian style spin / mush / chicken sounds lush!!

Seems like a no-brainer to me you competing in September - twice as much comp experience, reason to stay in shape now, more time to add some muscle and see if you can place before waiting another year etc. Another few months under Paul's belt will add some real improvements.

Whoever might say you shouldn't have got on stage I would slap rather hard if I met them lol! You didn't look at all out of place so why the heck not? You enjoyed it, it gave you reason to train and eat like never before so where are the negatives? There aren't any! Sod them, you're a long time dead!


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> if you stick with a good base im sur you will be suprised what gains you will make in 6 weeks. plus the hot weathers coming so even more incentive:thumbup1:


Well I've not tried it yet - always being trying to lose fat, now that this is no longer such a big issue [i still have fat I hasten to add  ] ...it will be really interesting. Planning on doing some GH as well starting from next week which I have read about and pondered for ages - quite excited about it :tongue:


----------



## defdaz

GH?!! Oooooh!! Gimme


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> I'd have bought, eat and forgotten about those brownies before I'd have even noticed what I was doing! I might need help...  Massive respect to you for not buying them Em!
> 
> Italian style spin / mush / chicken sounds lush!!
> 
> Seems like a no-brainer to me you competing in September - twice as much comp experience, reason to stay in shape now, more time to add some muscle and see if you can place before waiting another year etc. Another few months under Paul's belt will add some real improvements.
> 
> Whoever might say you shouldn't have got on stage I would slap rather hard if I met them lol! You didn't look at all out of place so why the heck not? You enjoyed it, it gave you reason to train and eat like never before so where are the negatives? There aren't any! Sod them, you're a long time dead!


Dieting for so long makes you feel guilty for even looking :confused1: unless it's SATURDAY :laugh:

I will let you know how the chicken tastes - I've learned loads about cooking just doing this prep ...could never be assed before ! now it's habit.

I think people are just worried about my emotional welfare tbh daz - these people saw how truly gutted I was after the comp and dont wanna see it happen again ..they dont see that this time around will be a different kind of prep.

They also are unaware of what can be achieved in the time frame ...as am I ...you can only suck it and see cant you ? I'm not going to admit defeat before I even try :cool2:

Prep keeps me focused and looking forward - it would have been easy to say - I tried, didnt like it and not bother again ....no one would have said anything was wrong with that at all !

Somehow though, striving for more brings the biggest negatives because people think that you will repeat your mistakes, not learn by them ....I am used to people not having faith in me it's why I'm single truth be told!

If I believed everyone in my life that told me I couldnt do something I'd be a sad, fat and lonely girl :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Awww, I didn't realise you were so gutted Em.  From your journal you seemed really positive and upbeat so I thought you were ok. You're a fighter and a no-messing kind of girl so I really don't get why people have no faith in you? Faith in you has never been something to question on my part, that's fer sure! When you said you were going to compete I knew you would. Me, on the other hand... 

Ahhhhh, so that's why I'm a sad and fat man!!!!


----------



## hilly

Jem said:


> what dvd ?
> 
> I watched the final 6 episodes of the sopranos [wtf re ending???]
> 
> now onto season 3 of heroes [which have seen - tis 4 I have not yet seen grrr]
> 
> Working hard me
> 
> ... well that's a lie because I have just worked out my new diet which I think is ok
> 
> 1700kcals
> 
> 170g protein [will be bumped up on friday when I buy pro pep]
> 
> 84g fat
> 
> 75g carbs
> 
> which is a 40/40/20 split of 6 meals
> 
> consisting of:
> 
> chicken breast/lean turkey mince/whey
> 
> EVOO/peanut butter/almonds
> 
> oats/sweet potato/basmati rice
> 
> and green veg
> 
> Cals higher than normal consumption [clearly lol!] and hope to grow [in the right places] with this and maintain energy levels and steady blood sugar.
> 
> Following this from today and will do for a week - review on Saturday and adjust as necessary


Have u got this from paul jem or worked out ureself??

Im thinking with ure cardio regime u follow etc u need more carbs. I would drop 50g protein and add that to carbs. then when u need a cal increase increase protein first.

Just my opinion tho if paul has recommended this then ignore me


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> Have u got this from paul jem or worked out ureself??
> 
> Im thinking with ure cardio regime u follow etc u need more carbs. I would drop 50g protein and add that to carbs. then when u need a cal increase increase protein first.
> 
> Just my opinion tho if paul has recommended this then ignore me


Hilly I was hoping you would pop in to comment on it tbh !

Nope not with paul until prep time - this is my own [obviously some influence from starting prep diet has crept in there !] ....feel free to criticise, edit and suggest !!!! PLEASE


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> Have u got this from paul jem or worked out ureself??
> 
> Im thinking with ure cardio regime u follow etc u need more carbs. I would drop 50g protein and add that to carbs. then when u need a cal increase increase protein first.
> 
> Just my opinion tho if paul has recommended this then ignore me


so some sweet potato or sprouted wheat grain bread can be added and take out some whey  that sounds nice !

Me = carb and calorie fear !

cardio will still be an hour per day, 6 days and prob 2 will be fasted ...too much or ok ?


----------



## hilly

personally i like a 33/33/33 split calores wise for maintanance and to start a diet so would be 561 cals from pro/carbs and fats so 140g carbs/140g pro and 62f if my math is correct.

i would have more of that fat later in the day and more of the carbs for breaky and pre/pwo workout.

so maybe 40g carbs with breaky, then 30 in ure pre workout meal and 30 in pwo meal. that leaves 40 to put were ever u like, not sure how many meals ure having but split the protein more or less equaly over the meals.

fats i would keep with protein so protein and fat meals away from training - pre bed etc etc. ure food choices are fine. dnt forget things like quinoa, buckweat flour for pancakes, quark etc and low cal fromaig fray for variety and low fat greek yogurt for treats.

def have a cheat period on a sat night. cardio 5 x per week to start. when u increase cals look at increasing protein first IMO.


----------



## hilly

2 much cardio id say 5 x per week 30 mins HIT style make it hard work, heart rate 135ish IMO


----------



## Jem

Ok been sat working all this out hilly ...great help and cannot thank you enough for it !

Have worked out 6 meals based on 33% split [566 kcals] for protein, fat and carbs as you suggested taking account of protein and fat meals e.g shake and pnb away from training so meals 2 and 5 for me !

Cool stuff !

Will take some getting used to the extra carbs I think but will be nice to have a piece of fruit in there as I have missed it more than I realised

It's all logged on fitday now so I can keep track of where I am at

cheers mate !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem... have you spoken to Paul about switching from toned to trained figure?

For what its worth its not what I would advise but obviously its your choice.

Look at the last 2 pages of my journal... I have posted my back now, and in 2007 when I first competed... I've put on a shit load of muscle and I still would do toned figure. I spoke to many ppl about this and most agreed I'd be either bigger side of toned figure or the smallest end of trained figure. Pauls exact words I think were.. I'd be "a good solid toned figure" and thats the catagory he'd advise.

You say you think you are too straight up and down... the solution to this *IMO* is not to move to a different class but to improve your shape.

Straight up and down is straight up and down no matter which class you are in. BOTH trained and toned figure want the same shape - ie the X-shape figure, its just that the trained class is a bigger/more musclular version of the same ideal shape/proportions and the toned class requires slightly softer condition.

My opinion.. and I stress that it is only that... is to work on improving upper back width and thickness as number one priority, 2nd priority delts, 3rd chest & arms.... your legs seem to be bit more muscular than rest at the moment and your waist will look much smaller once back/delts/chest/arms are bigger, thus no longer being so "straight up and down" as you put it.

Fact is, in my eyes, you are quite slender still and your height exaggerates this, and there are girls doing well in toned who are bigger muscle-wise than you are now. My feeling is that moving into trained will give you less of a chance than you have currently in toned not more.

That my opinion for what its worth.... feel free to take it or leave it though...

You know you can diet and stick to it, you know you can get condition for toned. You also know you are dedicated to training and wont miss sessions in the gym. These are positives.

Anyway... thats what I think. Maybe ask Paul what he reckons if you haven't already?


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Jem... have you spoken to Paul about switching from toned to trained figure?
> 
> For what its worth its not what I would advise but obviously its your choice.
> 
> Look at the last 2 pages of my journal... I have posted my back now, and in 2007 when I first competed... I've put on a shit load of muscle and I still would do toned figure. I spoke to many ppl about this and most agreed I'd be either bigger side of toned figure or the smallest end of trained figure. Pauls exact words I think were.. I'd be "a good solid toned figure" and thats the catagory he'd advise.
> 
> You say you think you are too straight up and down... the solution to this *IMO* is not to move to a different class but to improve your shape.
> 
> Straight up and down is straight up and down no matter which class you are in. BOTH trained and toned figure want the same shape - ie the X-shape figure, its just that the trained class is a bigger/more musclular version of the same ideal shape/proportions and the toned class requires slightly softer condition.
> 
> My opinion.. and I stress that it is only that... is to work on improving upper back width and thickness as number one priority, 2nd priority delts, 3rd chest & arms.... your legs seem to be bit more muscular than rest at the moment and your waist will look much smaller once back/delts/chest/arms are bigger, thus no longer being so "straight up and down" as you put it.
> 
> Fact is, in my eyes, you are quite slender still and your height exaggerates this, and there are girls doing well in toned who are bigger muscle-wise than you are now. My feeling is that moving into trained will give you less of a chance than you have currently in toned not more.
> 
> That my opinion for what its worth.... feel free to take it or leave it though...
> 
> You know you can diet and stick to it, you know you can get condition for toned. You also know you are dedicated to training and wont miss sessions in the gym. These are positives.
> 
> Anyway... thats what I think. Maybe ask Paul what he reckons if you haven't already?


Your opinion is welcomed lol and yep cannot disagree with what you have said at all - it is actually spot on

main priority is to put muscle on esp re back thickness & delts.

Not even thinking about trained at the moment - just an idea ...UKBFF Sept show is what I am planning for.

Have spoken to Paul about it and he agrees as well as advising on other points too. Nothing is set in stone at all.

Entering trained figure is a long way off and a lot can be done in a year or even 2 so who knows - I might grow well, I might not - but I havent established what I am capable of in terms of growth because I have alway been trying to lose fat ....so we will see :laugh:

Now I am at a suitable maintenance weight then I can stop worrying about the fat so much, cut cardio bunny tendencies and muscle becomes the priority.

Got a nice diet sorted for the next 6 weeks at least with hilly's help, so will be monitoring progress and prep for that show

cheers chickie :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Your opinion is welcomed lol and yep cannot disagree with what you have said at all - it is actually spot on
> 
> main priority is to put muscle on esp re back thickness & delts.
> 
> Not even thinking about trained at the moment - just an idea ...UKBFF Sept show is what I am planning for.
> 
> Have spoken to Paul about it and he agrees as well as advising on other points too. Nothing is set in stone at all.
> 
> Entering trained figure is a long way off and a lot can be done in a year or even 2 so who knows -* I might grow well, I might not - but I havent established what I am capable of in terms of growth because I have alway been trying to lose fat ....*so we will see :laugh:
> 
> Now I am at a suitable maintenance weight then I can stop worrying about the fat so much, cut cardio bunny tendencies and muscle becomes the priority.
> 
> Got a nice diet sorted for the next 6 weeks at least with hilly's help, so will be monitoring progress and prep for that show
> 
> cheers chickie :beer:


That part is dead on... however I will say that I have very good genetics for muscle growth and after 4 yrs am still not big enough really... however you never know til you try :thumbup1:

Playing it by ear is definately the best bet 

Where is your Sept show? Is it the midlands one? I might be doing the Leeds one in Sept


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> That part is dead on... however I will say that I have very good genetics for muscle growth and after 4 yrs am still not big enough really... however you never know til you try :thumbup1:
> 
> Playing it by ear is definately the best bet
> 
> Where is your Sept show? Is it the midlands one? I might be doing the Leeds one in Sept


Yep suck it and see  ...it's a look I like I think but plenty of time and whilst doing my current job, I have the time to train but life can get in the way so who knows eh ? ...I might even get bored and aspire to become the next Nigel Mansell & pack it all in :whistling:

Sept 19th show is at the alex in bham yep - same thing really, suck it and see ...train hard and eat clean and well then re-assess

If I dont improve - nowt lost :thumb: just maintained what I have already.


----------



## Beklet

Anything in particular you want to do on sat? I'm all for back and as it needs work i'm happy to help you find your lats lol x


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Anything in particular you want to do on sat? I'm all for back and as it needs work i'm happy to help you find your lats lol x


Change of plans Bex mate - will be there in a fortnight instead as there is that festival thingymabobba on :confused1: during the day ? which means a training session with you [providing you are free on that morning] then an afternoon picnic then franky and bennies in the evening :whistling: ...going to the the Expo this saturday instead see if I can nab me some goodies :thumbup1: ...it's payday too - just hope I dont blow all my salary there


----------



## defdaz

Ah wish I could make it to the expo, would be great to get to the seminars and buy lots of goodies. Hope you get some cool stuff Dimps. Was yesterday a rest day Em?

Muscle muscle muscle muscle


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Morning carly - cool just had brekkie which was yum - protein porridge with a weetabix thrown into it ! - who'd have thought we would derive such pleasures from the humble wheat biscuit ???
> 
> Cannot seem to cut the cardio that much - still working on it ...
> 
> Other than that - adjusting to new diet, have masses of time on hands to do erm... housework LMAO
> 
> Not much else to report lovely ! Quiet life is the good life so far as I am concerned...
> 
> How's you ?
> 
> Reckon you *will get to Malika and Rachel's glute and hams session in August *?


I don't know anything about it hun? Where is it?

Ooooh I do love a weetabix but since I have a wheat intolerance it doesnt do anything except bloat me out! I'm trying to cut abit of fat at the moment as weigh the most I ever have and since I have been down the gym like once a week I very much doubt its muscle growth even if I did train like a trojan 

Have my appt with consultant on Weds so am nervous/excited about that as could be starting my off season from June, to be honest I almost don't care what the conclusion is I just need a conclusion!

I have to say that from experience after a show where you feel mahoosively deflated its often easy to try and pick a different path but I think you have a great figure for toned - your legs are never ending, small waist good top half I think if you really work on the X shape that Zar mentions and get some good muscle on you you'll be surprised how much it transforms your figure. Saying that you also need to get back on stage so that you can get a positive experience from competing.. Mich had a rubbish experience last yr like you did and she was so so deflated but she then competed a week later and placed then roll on 6 months and she's come 3rd  I believe in you 

x


----------



## RACK

Some absolutely belting posts in here Jem.

Looks like all is going well and you've got on top of things again


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Ah wish I could make it to the expo, would be great to get to the seminars and buy lots of goodies. Hope you get some cool stuff Dimps. Was yesterday a rest day Em?
> 
> Muscle muscle muscle muscle


I cannot wait ! I am very excited 

Might even go to that new comedy club on Broad st on the night as well :thumbup1:

Considering travelling to Southport next weekend as well and then Bedford the week after that

Golly - I am getting some semblance of a life back :bounce: it feels nice [and very very normal]

Kids are kinda wishing I was dieting again though - I am back on their cases about homework, housework, healthy food and just being a general nag ....it all went by the by for 3 months :laugh:

I have not set foot in the gym for 2 days daz :thumbup1:

Getting used to new diet and getting plenty of sleep - 2 nights of sleeping right through [miraculous]

Admittedly I did fasted cardio on both those days - 45 mins at hard rate

Last night I popped in the Billy Blanks abs and glute buster DVD and it rocks :rockon: - 30 mins of torture but over in the blink of an eye and I wa amazed how much stronger my abs are which is great :thumbup1:

This will be done in addition to Malika's glute buster [much of it is included by Billy anyway] - 3 times per week plus large focus on glutes & hams with lunges and squats on leg day.

Today I have managed to refrain from cardio :bounce:

Getting to the gym to blast my back so I hope the food, sleep and lower cardio helps my strength.

Will be getting 3 meals in then shooting off there - do my back - and then straight back out :beer:

So here is my plan for back day:

*Deads [free oly bar or smiths but I find free bar easier tbh] *

Warm up prob with 15s

Then 3 sets with 20's

1 set to test strength for 25's

Not having done them for 3 months I think this is realistic but I will be careful 

*Chins - will need help so need suitable assistant* 

3 sets of as many as poss [lol erm 2 reps prob pmsl]

-or-

*WG Lat Pulldowns*

3-4 sets - heavy as poss whilst pushing out 8-10 reps and maintaining form

*NG Pulldowns*

3 sets heavy as poss

*Seated Row*

3 sets - 8-10 reps

*Bent over rows*

either DBs on hyper extension bench OR on with plates on the machine

Can go heavier on the machine for sure but which is best ? thoughts ?

*Hyper extensions* to finish

Feedback is appreciated folks ...too much volume ? missing any area of my back ?

Obviously back width is my main objective - so deads, chins and/or pulldowns are essential I think !

Overall - I have decided that I might go with push/pull days ?

Cardio will not be done on back and leg days so that I can concentrate on heavy lifting.

Other 5 days will have 30 mins HIT as hilly suggested

[fasted cardio that is, sets me up for the day !]


----------



## Greyphantom

Back w/o looks good, covers the whole back from what I can see, the only suggestion I would make is free weight dl over smith every time... unless you are doing half lifts or similar then I just like the range of motion better...


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> I don't know anything about it hun? Where is it?
> 
> *Oh when I get on facebook [home pc is down] ..then I will send you an invite *
> 
> Ooooh I do love a weetabix but since I have a wheat intolerance it doesnt do anything except bloat me out!
> 
> *P'raps not then :laugh:*
> 
> I'm trying to cut abit of fat at the moment as weigh the most I ever have and since I have been down the gym like once a week I very much doubt its muscle growth even if I did train like a trojan
> 
> *I am a fan of scalesavoidance.com at the min * :lol: * feels good ! *
> 
> Have my appt with consultant on Weds so am nervous/excited about that as could be starting my off season from June, to be honest I almost don't care what the conclusion is I just need a conclusion!
> 
> *I hear you on that one - I fought for 2 yrs to get my son's diagnosis even though it was glaringly obvious he was epileptic ffs ...they were all saying it but would not write it down* :cursing: *It makes the world of difference just knowing so that you can get treated...or start trying treatments I should say ...all the best with it honey *
> 
> I have to say that from experience after a show where you feel mahoosively deflated its often easy to try and pick a different path but I think you have a great figure for toned - your legs are never ending, small waist good top half I think if you really work on the X shape that Zar mentions and get some good muscle on you you'll be surprised how much it transforms your figure. Saying that you also need to get back on stage so that you can get a positive experience from competing.. Mich had a rubbish experience last yr like you did and she was so so deflated but she then competed a week later and placed then roll on 6 months and she's come 3rd  I believe in you
> 
> x


Yep I think you are both right there actually and Michelle did actually tell me that as I was blarting :lol: so bring on the muscle :thumbup1:

I wont be back on stage until I am happier with what I see in the mirror ...so aiming for sept but assessing it as I go and then if not satisfied ...looking for alternatives.

I dont really know what the Nabba 2 is tbh but I got an invite and that's in November so may be worth a look. Whatever happens ...I cannot wait another 12 months so there must be something to strut to before christmas  .



RACK said:


> Some absolutely belting posts in here Jem.
> 
> Looks like all is going well and you've got on top of things again


Feel amazing J ...really positive at the minute :thumbup1:

Life is good :beer: [until the bills come in lol]


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> i dont think thats to much volume but i genuinly belive in volume training if im honest.
> 
> can you not do chins on the assisted machine for a few weeks just to get the feel for them?


spit n sawdust russy ...dont have an assisted machine :lol:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Back w/o looks good, covers the whole back from what I can see, the only suggestion I would make is free weight dl over smith every time... unless you are doing half lifts or similar then I just like the range of motion better...


I THINK the smiths isolates my back and doesnt bring legs into play quite so much ...and on back day that's what I want 

In saying that - I used to lift more free dling than smiths so figure that one out ?


----------



## RACK

LOL at the bills bit.

If it makes you feel better, I'm still living at home cos can't even afford a mortgage let alone bills!!!


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> yuk!!
> 
> i laso do them on the smith machine bar. have bar waist high(or around that height) lay with your back on the floor then pull up. you can smash loads out like that


Aaaaaaaah I used to do them like that a long time ago ....NICE ..if I dont have someone can hoik me up there today then I will do those! cheers for that russy :thumb:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> LOL at the bills bit.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I'm still living at home cos can't even afford a mortgage let alone bills!!!


Maybe you should get a skank pregnant :whistling:


----------



## whackedout

Jem said:


> Maybe you should get a skank pregnant :whistling:


Wouldn't that work out more expensive with the child support payments? I am probably misisng the point as always


----------



## defdaz

Dimples, I really like your back workout, didn't we do a back workout first? The deads were funny! You did 20's then if I remember right?

You know my training philosophy but I'm a hooooooge fan of the push / pull system for giving you maximum recovery and growth time. Any other plan just inadvertently works some muscle groups two frequently if you ask me. I'm also a big fan of pre-exhausting for tricky to focus on muscles like back. At the mo I always try to do an isolation exercise before the main compound movement (so stiff arm pull downs before chins/ pulldowns or dumbell bent over raises before any rowing movement). Not sure if this is all worth worrying about too much though - just concentrate on getting stronger each week?

2 rest days? My god!! I'm glad I was sat down when I read that!  I bet you feel ready and raring to hit the gym, hope you have an awesome workout mate. Thanks for what you said over in my journal.


----------



## Jem

whackedout said:


> Wouldn't that work out more expensive with the child support payments? I am probably misisng the point as always


LMAO twas a little joke we had on facebook  he knows what I mean :lol:

but erm hi whackedout ...new around these shores are ya ?


----------



## RACK

I keep telling ya, I'm too picky. Plus imagine me swaggering on the Jeremy Kyle show to find out "woooo iz ma babiz dad?" haha!!


----------



## whackedout

Hi Jem, Not that new to the shores, only really started reading posts and journals regularly. Have to start one myself I guess.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Dimples, I really like your back workout, didn't we do a back workout first? The deads were funny! You did 20's then if I remember right?
> 
> *Erm yep we did *  * My PB for deads is 75kg so I will be aiming to get back up there in the not too distant ...and beyond * :thumb:
> 
> *TBH cannot see it being a problem on this diet *
> 
> *[thanks to hilly's help *  *] combined with no cardio on back and leg sessions ! *
> 
> *Nothing beats the leg session for giggles but let's not go into that again ...I am back to squatting tomorrow *
> 
> You know my training philosophy but I'm a hooooooge fan of the push / pull system for giving you maximum recovery and growth time. Any other plan just inadvertently works some muscle groups two frequently if you ask me. I'm also a big fan of pre-exhausting for tricky to focus on muscles like back. At the mo I always try to do an isolation exercise before the main compound movement (so stiff arm pull downs before chins/ pulldowns or dumbell bent over raises before any rowing movement). Not sure if this is all worth worrying about too much though - just concentrate on getting stronger each week?
> 
> *Well I think it i worth it actually but will report on what I did in a moment *
> 
> 2 rest days? My god!! I'm glad I was sat down when I read that!  I bet you feel ready and raring to hit the gym, hope you have an awesome workout mate. Thanks for what you said over in my journal.


and you know what ? the house is sparkly clean - Who says Mr Sheen shines umpteen things clean eh? ....it's jem that does that 

Normally have the cleaner on a saturday but those pennies are staying firmly in my pocket because there is nowt for her to clean :confused1: AMAZINGLY! :lol:



RACK said:


> I keep telling ya, I'm too picky. Plus imagine me swaggering on the Jeremy Kyle show to find out "woooo iz ma babiz dad?" haha!!


Nah J it's "who is ma baby fada" :cool2:



whackedout said:


> Hi Jem, Not that new to the shores, only really started reading posts and journals regularly. Have to start one myself I guess.


Well I hope you get as much out of your journal as I do mine mate - some cracking people on here and a mine of info! All the best


----------



## Jem

Okie dokie here is what I did for back today

I had the fear before going back in for some reason BUT it was a great session - got some lovely feedback from people who cannot believe how enthusiastic I now am considering how I was during prep LMAO ... and got told I am looking a lot better !

This is nice to hear when you feel like you are eating everything that stands still long enough and not doing heavy amounts of cardio that leave you fooked !

Also had a good chat with gym owner and we discussed what I should concentrate on which is glaringly obvious to everyone LOL - back width especially !

*WG Lat Pulldowns *

warm up on 30 for 10

40 x 2 for 10

50 for 6

*Deads Oly Bar*

warm up for 10 on 40

50 for 10

60 for 8 and then another set of 9

which I am happy with considering it is at least 6 months since I have done free deads ! Fook being a lady as well - I dont mind grimacing, shaking and grunting out the last couple of reps any more, sometimes it has to be done - time and a place right ?

Nice to see the veins are still prominent despite the covering of fat I have gained since show day - gives me the confidence to firmly stick to the plan !

*Seated Row *

I might have been flagging after deads - you forget how much they drain you !

30kg for 10

40kg for 10 x 2

*NG Pulldowns* - there is a really nice machine for this which gives a scary lat flare ...if it gives even moi lats then it must be good ! so I used this over the pulldown machine for today

40kg for 10

50kg x 2 for 10

Got stopped by gym owner and he suggested I try this:

*Standing Cable Rows* [i think]

basically they are like bent over rows using the rope attachment and I have to say I could feel it !

went light as dont think heavy was needed on this one and I was making sure I could feel it !

20kg - 3 x 10 reps

Nice hard session I think - felt good -I'm back baby ...

Starving marvin now though - have had 4 of my meals already as wanted 3 meals down me before I went to the gym. Next meal is my favourite and I look forward to it all day ... banana, shake and peanut butter ! procrastinating eating it ...


----------



## Jem

1russ100 said:


> those standing cable rows are good. swear by them!
> 
> thats a pretty good back workout.
> 
> no shrugs with 120kg? :whistling:


Hahaha you're funny  Doing shrugs with shoulders day ACTUALLY :laugh:...and I will be going heavy [mebbe not 120k though ...not just yet ...just you wait though - fooks sake - pride is gonna make me record it & post it up :lol: ]

People diss cables a lot though dont they - I am trying to stick to BBells and DBells only but if it makes me go heavier or I can feel the pull then I will not purposely avoid what I know works for me :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

aye ! that will be the case - "It's all about me" [and I want that t-shirt yes I do ...only available in kids sizes though...then again ...I know what I'm buying next time I go shopping for my daughter !]

Soooo looking forward to the expo on sat - I need 2 tickets - that oliver roberts said he had some for sale but he has not pmed me back ! Only want standard ones as my pal is skint [which is a bummer because I would quite like to see Jay Cutler]

Oh and I have a spot for my squatting session tomorrow ! YAY for me - means I am doing legs at 12 though - I wanted to leave it later so could eat 3 meals again but no way I can shovel all that food in before 12 LMAO ...will jig meals round tomorrow to accomodate it

New comedy club opened on Broad st too - and I quite fancy going to it. Never really rated them before as I just used to plan on getting hammered and dancing all night but now I have hangover fear and worrying about impact on training [sad I know] so would be a good little cheat to go there, eat and have a few glasses of the pink stuff ! I am gonna round some girlies up and get me leggies out !


----------



## Beklet

Yay for back training!!!

Next week/fortnight should be OK, just give me a shout so I can chek I'm about....it's all getting a bit hectic atm, I don't have enough time to go to the gym!! :sad:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Yay for back training!!!
> 
> Next week/fortnight should be OK, just give me a shout so I can chek I'm about....it's all getting a bit hectic atm, I don't have enough time to go to the gym!! :sad:


Twas good Beks - I had some animal in me 

Our session will be much better of course - sure you can push a PB outta me in 2 weeks time :thumb:


----------



## RACK

I'm trying to get to the expo this weekend at some point but have got loads on 

Are you def going saturday?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I'm trying to get to the expo this weekend at some point but have got loads on
> 
> Are you def going saturday?


Yep I'm there with bells on - 11am on the nose 

Coooooooooooome and see me J :thumb:

I have a ticket for sunday as well


----------



## RACK

I'll drop you a text later x


----------



## Jem

OK

Woooooooohoooooooo squatting at 12 - so I am preparing myself for it ....and by that ...I mean eating 

Upped morning oats to 75g [YUM]

Will move 2nd meal to later on so I can get some turkey and rice down me before I go

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

I am well excited !


----------



## defdaz

FPMSL! And I thought I was motivated! :lol: :lol: Smash those legs Jemzilla!!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> FPMSL! And I thought I was motivated! :lol: :lol: Smash those legs Jemzilla!!


It's all about the SAGGY @RSE Daz :lol: :lol: :lol:

I must, I must, I must increase my butt  

I am wearing small small small shorts so I can see everyfink that needs to go   

[dont care about anyone else these days - fook it, when they hear me growl they will be too scared to comment :lol: ]


----------



## defdaz

Haha! :thumb: Amen Jem.  I'm having similar thoughts re: my belly - get rid of some weight ASAP and then start hammering my abs and surrounding muscles to try and refill the skin somehow! Petrified tbh... 

Legs later for me n all Jem. We can do it, raaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Jem

There are skin tightening methods for later on ! in saying that ...I am still feckin waiting for the cream I ordered 6 weeks before my show from bodybuilding.com...I told rack about it and he ordered after me ...and received it no problems MEH !


----------



## yummymummy79

Leg day for me too, yay! And I don't feel such a plank in shorts now the sun has arrived, although still too scared of the skimpy ones for a few more weeks yet!

Let's hope we'll be able to walk well enough tomorrow!


----------



## Jem

yummymummy79 said:


> Leg day for me too, yay! And I don't feel such a plank in shorts now the sun has arrived, although still too scared of the skimpy ones for a few more weeks yet!
> 
> Let's hope we'll be able to walk well enough tomorrow!


Hahaha that thought did cross my mind as well rach considering I havent squatted in aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages :whistling: :whistling:

Think M did hers yesterday as well  3 amigos walking like John Wayne :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: joy joy happy happy

Thinking the little old pumps might be having an outing ....no heels pour moi


----------



## yummymummy79

Have actually changed my mind and gone for the skimpy shorts, as you said seeing what you don't like pushes you to change it.

I know flats for me too, quite annoying considering I bought 3 pairs of very heely heels the other day and not had a chance to wear them yet, apart from for a bit of a photo sesh for the absent bf :whistling:


----------



## Jem

yummymummy79 said:


> Have actually changed my mind and gone for the skimpy shorts, as you said seeing what you don't like pushes you to change it.
> 
> I know flats for me too, quite annoying considering I bought 3 pairs of very heely heels the other day and not had a chance to wear them yet, apart from for a bit of a photo sesh for the absent bf :whistling:


LMAO you're just asking for trouble posting something like that rach ....pm box will be full of requests for S&S thread :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well you saw my newest heels  ...and I dont think they are suitable for the expo unless on stage :whistling: but PINK is so pretty :lol:

Good for you on the shorts - honestly - when I can see that persistent bubble of flesh under my butt it keeps me going :thumbup1: ....and all those stoopid men just think we wear them for their benefit :ban: ....at this moment in time NOWT could be further from the truth .....even Frank McGrath would erm...have to wait until the weekend :whistling: ...yeah Frank is an exception ....no mortal man though :lol: ...and DEFFO nobody from my gym :tongue:

Oooh it's exciting ! cheapie supps and freebies :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Right - All Change !

I'm a woman - it's my prerogative [and Bobbi Brown's - sing it with me y'all]

......just had a rather long conversation with the lovely paul scarborough and decided that realistically, the sept show is too soon for me to make the changes I need to make in order to feel how I want to on stage esp considering the standard of gals up there.

Sooooooo it's Nabba 2 for me in November which I was given an invite for. Gives me a good amount of time to make some gains AND I can have a normal life with the kids for a bit and enjoy the off season.

I get the 6 weeks summer hols diet free and then start prep when they go back to school - which all slots in very nicely...and now I am not dithering about saying will I, wont I ...I will be on stage in November - no doubt ! [unless something in real life occurs - never say never eh]

So that's it really - I will be maintaining a strict diet mon-fri and then relaxing on the weekends [not binging ...relaxing!] - prep from Sept

Muscles are the main objectives - shoulders and arms the priority

...oh and Paul's the boss again [even if he is short] so I will be running anything past him.

That's it - I feel better now - no longer floundering

...and I am now late for squatting ...


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Squatting..................hmmm that conjures up all sorts of images:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Good luck with your goals Jem... and after those short comments I bet Paul will make you pay... ouchie...


----------



## Jem

I am very confused ......


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I am very confused ......


Why?


----------



## Jem

LOL ....it has been explained to me now Beks ...not suitable for discussion on the board !

I mean - in general, I am a confused person anyway !

Done me leggies - they are killing me - perhaps even more so than after doing my very first pscarb stylie session ....forgot how hard squatting was


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> Squatting..................hmmm that conjures up all sorts of images:whistling: :lol:


Bet it does you randy goat  



Greyphantom said:


> Good luck with your goals Jem... and after those short comments I bet Paul will make you pay... ouchie...


Thanks Grey ...he might never have noticed :whistling: ...he is very busy you know - some of them get by


----------



## Jem

*Legs * 

*Squats *

shock fookin horror - all squat racks occupied ...on a Friday ...and it's sunny :confused1: ...just goes to show that there really are some proper bbers in my gym and not just bicep boys training disco muscles :whistling:

so did them on the smiths - which I have never really liked because it feels unnatural as your legs are further forward than oly stance ...did the trick though ...paggered I am :laugh:

so baby steps really - not bad for first time back, but not brill either...but pain had set in immediately lol - gonna be fun walking round expo tomorrow

Warm up on bar for 20 reps

20kg - 12 reps

30kg - 12 reps

40kg - 2 x 10 reps

*Walking Lunges with 8kgs *

140 strides [bigguns too :whistling: ]

Hurty hurts - was aiming for 150 but fook me I was dizzy

*Leg Exts*

20kg - 3 x 12 [LOL that was painful - quads were killing already]

Mainly done for vanity's sake because I wanted to see a pump in them 

*SLDL*

30kg - 3 x 12

Dont THINK I need to go heavy on these ? thoughts ? hammies are well tight ...I cannot bend over and touch my toes normally

[please dont post stretching exercises :tongue: ]

*Lying Leg Curls*

50kg - 12 reps

60kg - 2 x 10 reps

Calves - 80kg x 20 reps and chickened out :innocent: ...was planning on doing calves on shoulder day anyway :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem... Just want to say thanks again for the t shirt for my lil lad :thumbup1:

As you know it was a bit too big for him, but today he wore it for first time, so finally fits him 

Thanks and he looks ace...



I couldnt help but photo whore him here for you to see  :beer:

ps just havin catch up too


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Jem... Just want to say thanks again for the t shirt for my lil lad :thumbup1:
> 
> As you know it was a bit too big for him, but today he wore it for first time, so finally fits him
> 
> Thanks and he looks ace...
> 
> View attachment 40316
> 
> 
> I couldnt help but photo whore him here for you to see  :beer:
> 
> ps just havin catch up too


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Made my night that has Kev :tongue: aaah he looks so cute ! I bought that aboot a feckin year ago ...it was last May wasnt it ? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Give him some of your pro-mass and stick him in a gro-bag ffs - he's not growing fast enough 

Thanks for that K - lovely post ! xxx

p.s. stop spoiling my reputation - people might think I'm nice ....


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> Made my night that has Kev :tongue: aaah he looks so cute ! I bought that aboot a feckin year ago ...it was last May wasnt it ? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Give him some of your pro-mass and stick him in a gro-bag ffs - he's not growing fast enough
> 
> Thanks for that K - lovely post ! xxx
> 
> p.s. stop spoiling my reputation - people might think I'm nice ....


He is one year old on 19th of june em. So its nearly a year now. He is massive jem, proper lil chunk aswell nothing like my lil girl who is like me all skin and bone. The t shirt was 9 month to 12 month :whistling: 

Your welcome, im glad i posted it, i wanted you to see i hadnt just forgot about it :lol: Kathryn shouted me today and said look it fits him, i was oredered to post a pic and say thankyou again :beer:

Thanks, and enjoy your day tomoz, good luck for novemeber aswell givs more time i suppose to make changes :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> He is one year old on 19th of june em. So its nearly a year now. He is massive jem, proper lil chunk aswell nothing like my lil girl who is like me all skin and bone. The t shirt was 9 month to 12 month :whistling:
> 
> Your welcome, im glad i posted it, i wanted you to see i hadnt just forgot about it :lol: Kathryn shouted me today and said look it fits him, i was oredered to post a pic and say thankyou again :beer:
> 
> Thanks, and enjoy your day tomoz, good luck for novemeber aswell givs more time i suppose to make changes :thumbup1:


Ah bless her  - give her my regards and tell her I am pleased as punch to see the little man in it :thumb: shame you wont be getting to the expo though !

I'm excited about the thought of getting bulkier  ...not expecting miracles but I can only improve - and having paul there is what I really need.

He has been great and knows exactly how my body works now so second show, I shouldnt be ashamed of how I do up there, no matter the placing :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Ah bless her  - give her my regards and tell her I am pleased as punch to see the little man in it :thumb: shame you wont be getting to the expo though !
> 
> I'm excited about the thought of getting bulkier  ...not expecting miracles but I can only improve - and having paul there is what I really need.
> 
> He has been great and knows exactly how my body works now so second show,* I shouldnt be ashamed of how I do up there, no matter the placing * :beer: :beer: :beer:


Please dont say your ashamed of way you looked last time on stage!! Seriously if thats what ur implying you need a punch in head :whistling: You should be proud as fuk of what u done and acheived. I bet there is a lot of jealous woman who look at your pics and journal and what u have achieved and even look up to what you have done. I would bet my life on that. Just keep at it jem and you will get better and better and as long as your putting all your effort in as usuall then all will be well.

Enjoy your day tomoz hun and look forward to your bulk :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Hahaha forgot to say ...funny thing happened at the gym tonight !

Trained earlier in the day, so went in tonight just to go on the sunbed ...was chatting with me mate Steve in the car park and then carried on into the gym - when I walked past him again, he made some comment about 'there's my girl' to another lad we know...when I was returning he had gone off to train so the lad he had said it to came over and said 'come with me, I wanna wind Steve up, just play along'

So we go over to Steve and he says 'Em wants you to put this sun cream on her back' and off he went. I laughed and thought nowt of it - so I am off to the sunbeds and Steve is behind me ...I thought he was going off to do some cardio.

....and he follows me into the sunbed room and shuts the door....

FPMSL .....

So there we are in the sunbed room and we are talking about the next comp as he is doing the sept show - and he is showing me his abs etc.....and he says - so where do you want this cream

Fook me - I was rolling on the floor laughing by this point !

....Poor Steve was bright red and didnt know where to put himself when he realised I didnt actually want him to apply me cream...

LOL gave the fookin gossip mongers summit new to talk about though !


----------



## MissBC

have fun at the expo babe x


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Please dont say your ashamed of way you looked last time on stage!! Seriously if thats what ur implying you need a punch in head :whistling: You should be proud as fuk of what u done and acheived. I bet there is a lot of jealous woman who look at your pics and journal and what u have achieved and even look up to what you have done. I would bet my life on that. Just keep at it jem and you will get better and better and as long as your putting all your effort in as usuall then all will be well.
> 
> Enjoy your day tomoz hun and look forward to your bulk :whistling:


and that's why you're my little bruv 

not ashamed Kevin no - it took a lot of sweat, even more tears, 2 car crashes, loss of a training partner, a love life, many bruises, loadsa dosh and a gash on my eyebrow to get to that point so I appreciate what I did ...which was prep myself for the next show :thumbup1:

I will get better because I have to - I've got the bug. If I suddenly lose all motivation then so be it - but if determination, dedication and focus are important factors in building - then I am gonna be a-ok :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> I shouldnt be ashamed of how I do up there, no matter the placing :beer: :beer: :beer:


no one that puts 110% in to there prep should be ashamed onstage in your first few shows for most it is just as much about the journey you travelled to get onstage as the place you received when there.....

those who criticise have either have good genetics so do not need to work hard for their success or are complete pr1cks although they could be both:thumb:

it was good to chat today Emma work hard and enjoy both the off season and your friends and family before the hard work starts again.....


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> have fun at the expo babe x


Oooh I intend to Bri 



Pscarb said:


> no one that puts 110% in to there prep should be ashamed onstage in your first few shows for most it is just as much about the journey you travelled to get onstage as the place you received when there.....
> 
> those who criticise have either have good genetics so do not need to work hard for their success or are complete pr1cks although they could be both:thumb:
> 
> it was good to chat today Emma work hard and enjoy both the off season and your friends and family before the hard work starts again.....


 :lol:  :lol: b0llox to the lot of them :thumbup1: ...I know how hard it was and will continue to be but it's my choice and I'm growling from now on  no changing gyms for me - I'm staying put and grunting with the big boys :cool2:

Re: the conversation - I talk...a lot..as you erm know.. :lol: and being so close to your show, and you feeling like sh!t - you know what? it meant a lot to me, said a lot about you and makes a world of difference to how I was feeling. So

Thank You Paul x

[tell jen 1 is allowed for a sign of friendship, it's when you put xXx ...that's the naughty one :lol: ]

I will now enjoy the off season without being too anal about food & I might still get to fit in the family trip to Turkey 

Oooh oooh ...when I get back from the expo tomorrow, I am straight back to the gym because Flex Lewis and Rich Gaspari are there :thumb: ...MORE FREEBIES YAYAYAYAYA  ...and more pictures ...I'm off to charge the camera :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

God - get this for saturday agenda:

bacon and bagels for brekkie

expo and sunshine all day

rich & flex all night long [well not all night :innocent: ]

I think I might just keel over and faint with excitement :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

leafman said:


> Please dont say your ashamed of way you looked last time on stage!! Seriously if thats what ur implying you need a punch in head :whistling: You should be proud as fuk of what u done and acheived. *I bet there is a lot of jealous woman who look at your pics and journal and what u have achieved and even look up to what you have done. I would bet my life on that.* Just keep at it jem and you will get better and better and as long as your putting all your effort in as usuall then all will be well.
> 
> Enjoy your day tomoz hun and look forward to your bulk :whistling:


Ah that'll be me then!  :thumb:


----------



## hilly

wish i was going to the expo then getting to meet rich and flex dam im jelous


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> wish i was going to the expo then getting to meet rich and flex dam im jelous


I wish I was getting on stage tomorrow with the female equivalent of your hot bod Peter so there you go matie  :thumb:  wanna swap?

Go get 'em tiger :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

What time did you get up this morning ?

Had brekkie - couldnt bring meself to have the bacon so had the bagel with avocado  ....and before cardio too :beer:


----------



## defdaz

Flipping heck, Flex Lewis and Rich Gaspari at Ironworks! How awesome is that? Rich Gaspari was one of the first bb's to get striated glutes, ask him if he's still got them!  Runner up Mr. Olympia (some say he should have won at least once!). You're gonna have an amazing day!!

Pscarb is the man, isn't he? I think waiting till Nov is a great plan Em, most of summer to grow and enjoy and then compete at the end of the year. It's going to be an interesting journey, wonder how much beef you're going to pack on before then? :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Well I certainly been inspired in my shoulders sessions considering the night I have just had at my gym. Fukcing amazing session with rich, flex and neil hill ! wow ...got some pics woohooo ! I was well happy

The boys were awesome - just real down to earth chaps that you could have normal conversations with. We went through all body parts in small groups and I cannot wait to try out rich's shoulder session and flex's killer calves session

Simply Brilliant!


----------



## hilly

Jem said:


> I wish I was getting on stage tomorrow with the female equivalent of your hot bod Peter so there you go matie  :thumb:  wanna swap?
> 
> Go get 'em tiger :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> What time did you get up this morning ?
> 
> Had brekkie - couldnt bring meself to have the bacon so had the bagel with avocado  ....and before cardio too :beer:


just saw this jem, was up at 6 having first meal. plain chicken and plain oats lovely.

sounds like u had a great time.

ohh cheers for the compliments. just had a much beter breaky today. 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites. blended 2 packs oats so simple and made pancakes with some almond butter on and a touch honey and 100g steak.

got some cinamon pop tarts i got from an american food site to munch during day. stage time in 5 hours.


----------



## defdaz

Neil Hill as well! Boy oh boy. How the heck did Bob pull that one off? All credit to him  Bet Flex was looking amazing?

Pop tarts for the win hilly!


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> just saw this jem, was up at 6 having first meal. plain chicken and plain oats lovely.
> 
> sounds like u had a great time.
> 
> ohh cheers for the compliments. just had a much beter breaky today. 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites. blended 2 packs oats so simple and made pancakes with some almond butter on and a touch honey and 100g steak.
> 
> got some cinamon pop tarts i got from an american food site to munch during day. stage time in 5 hours.


It was fooking great hilly ! we did the superpump challenge as well which was hilarious :laugh: [well I didnt - I just shouted abuse:cool2:]

Sh!t turnout as well because everyone was oot on the pop so we had almost one on one sessions :lol:

Nice brekkie - keep yer pop tarts - cannot stand that american shoite 

Gotta say though - I developed a crush on Rich Gaspari :whistling:  :whistling:...he's cute :tongue:

Flex is pocket sized - his calves are nearly bigger than him :confused1: ...he is hot but for the height thing FFS :cursing: :cursing:

Wish I was short 

Neil Hill wasnt bad either :bounce:

Daz - Dean Lesiak is being prepped by Neil so think he might have had some sway there as well

Bad turnout for Bob considering it was free of charge - fcuking slackers in my gym :cursing:

....lots of people would have paid for the intimate session we had - they were there for hours and hours as well - started at 6.30 and I didnt get home til 10.30 :beer: ...and I got free samples !

I am endorsing Gaspari products now LMAO ...I had already bought me superpump at the expo during the day as well ...see, that is the only one that ever worked for me ....and the owner is cute too ...


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> It was fooking great hilly ! we did the superpump challenge as well which was hilarious :laugh: [well I didnt - I just shouted abuse:cool2:]
> 
> Sh!t turnout as well because everyone was oot on the pop so we had almost one on one sessions :lol:
> 
> Nice brekkie - keep yer pop tarts - cannot stand that american shoite
> 
> Gotta say though - I developed a crush on Rich Gaspari :whistling:  :whistling:...he's cute :tongue:
> 
> Flex is pocket sized - his calves are nearly bigger than him :confused1: ...he is hot but for the height thing FFS :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Wish I was short
> 
> Neil Hill wasnt bad either :bounce:
> 
> Daz - Dean Lesiak is being prepped by Neil so think he might have had some sway there as well
> 
> Bad turnout for Bob considering it was free of charge - fcuking slackers in my gym :cursing:
> 
> ....lots of people would have paid for the intimate session we had - they were there for hours and hours as well - started at 6.30 and I didnt get home til 10.30 :beer: ...and I got free samples !
> 
> I am endorsing Gaspari products now LMAO ...I had already bought me superpump at the expo during the day as well ...see, that is the only one that ever worked for me ....and the owner is cute too ...


BVloody hell if I'd known about that I'd have been there :thumb:

See, there ARE some advantages to being short... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> BVloody hell if I'd known about that I'd have been there :thumb:
> 
> See, there ARE some advantages to being short... :lol: :lol: :lol:


I didnt really know about it until the day before :lol: ...I will let you know when the next peeps are coming and you can stay at mine then we can train :thumb: Best seminar I have been to yet :tongue:

Yeeeeeees there definitely are - all the men that have the size I like are short assed feckers  ...think I might have to re-assess going out with men 6ft and over - they all have skinny legs and noooo calves :cursing:


----------



## Jem

Right - what a way to start a new clean bulking diet !!!!! - awesome weekend of inspiration and fully stocked with goodies for building lean mass, roadmap vascularity and creating a superpump. Couple that with 2 weeks of eating more or less what I want, when I want, a stone over stage weight and I feel on top of the world!

So diet [as advised by Paul] starts tomorrow

Mon-Fri strict macros laid out

Sat & Sun - chilling oot on the food sources and relaxing

Took some snaps as a starting point this morning so I can monitor gains and ensure they are the right type [LOL]

Scales are well and truly oot the window [well, at me pals house actually - she can have my previous obsession]

Here we are:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> It was fooking great hilly ! we did the superpump challenge as well which was hilarious :laugh: [well I didnt - I just shouted abuse:cool2:]
> 
> Sh!t turnout as well because everyone was oot on the pop so we had almost one on one sessions :lol:
> 
> Nice brekkie - keep yer pop tarts - cannot stand that american shoite
> 
> Gotta say though - I developed a crush on Rich Gaspari :whistling:  :whistling:...he's cute :tongue:
> 
> Flex is pocket sized - his calves are nearly bigger than him :confused1: ...he is hot but for the height thing FFS :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Wish I was short
> 
> Neil Hill wasnt bad either :bounce:
> 
> Daz - Dean Lesiak is being prepped by Neil so think he might have had some sway there as well
> 
> Bad turnout for Bob considering it was free of charge - fcuking slackers in my gym :cursing:
> 
> ....lots of people would have paid for the intimate session we had - they were there for hours and hours as well - started at 6.30 and I didnt get home til 10.30 :beer: ...and I got free samples !
> 
> I am endorsing Gaspari products now LMAO ...I had already bought me superpump at the expo during the day as well ...see, that is the only one that ever worked for me ....and the owner is cute too ...


Can't believe there was a crap turn-out, wtf! :banid you get any photos?

Dean's being prepared by Neil Hill?! AWESOME! Under 90's is his this year then!


----------



## defdaz

Looking great Jem, no wonder you feel on top of the world :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

Damn I am soooo jealous... got to meet the boys and you got to train with them!!! If I had know I would have fvcked off work and travelled... Jem you look great, cant wait to see what you produce over the coming months, will be awesome I am sure... have a good one and take care...


----------



## kitt81

hey chick!! if u havnt already, u have to try the gaspari myofusion protein in milk choc! it is fookin AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Can't believe there was a crap turn-out, wtf! :banid you get any photos?
> 
> Yep pics are coming ...me and Bob with Rich and Flex :thumb: they are going on the wall in the gym :thumbup1:
> 
> Dean's being prepared by Neil Hill?! AWESOME! Under 90's is his this year then!


definitely Dean's year :tongue:



kitt81 said:


> hey chick!! if u havnt already, u have to try the gaspari myofusion protein in milk choc! it is fookin AWESOME!!!!!


Hahhahahahahahhaha just finished it after gym session - I have tons of the stuff kitt - it's absolutely orgasmic [and I dont do choc flavour] .... :bounce: :bounce::bounce:YUMMY YUMMY and I had it in me oats this morning for brekkie :tongue: ...Im getting addicted to the stuff


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Damn I am soooo jealous... got to meet the boys and you got to train with them!!! If I had know I would have fvcked off work and travelled... Jem you look great, cant wait to see what you produce over the coming months, will be awesome I am sure... have a good one and take care...


Grey it was awesome :beer:

Poor turnout for Bob though -shocking how ignorant people in my gym really are

I can top that though .....some plum turned Louise Rogers away for a training session :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

She rang and he told her the gym was shutting at 4, he was really arrogant and rude...it wasnt - we were open until 10 last night because rich and flex were in :ban: :ban: :ban:

Aye -turn a pro body builder away - that's the premise upon which to build a gym's reputation isnt it :confused1: :cursing:

Fookin plank !

Bob has asked me to send her an apology & complimentary sessions for her and Mark - clearly the damage has been done now though - he is well gutted :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Jem

Oh yeah and Shaun Tavernier was in on Friday night as well ...we are trying to establish how well treated he was at the minute because the same person that turned Louise away was working on the desk when Shaun came in FPMSL ....Bob is ripping his hair out in anguish !!!!


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Oh yeah and Shaun Tavernier was in on Friday night as well ...we are trying to establish how well treated he was at the minute because the same person that turned Louise away was working on the desk when Shaun came in FPMSL ....Bob is ripping his hair out in anguish !!!!


Is this the one that keeps giving you stick?

:laugh:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Is this the one that keeps giving you stick?
> 
> :laugh:


NAIL ON HEAD ....THE VERY SAME :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> NAIL ON HEAD ....THE VERY SAME :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ah, Karma's a bitch :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Woooooohooooo I am sooo proud of these piccies!

Look at me getting all possessive of richie boy YUMMY - what a charismatic chap ! I heart him LMAO

Me, Rich and Bob [gym owner] & Me, Flex and Bob YAY

Thanks for taking the pics T xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Em, how tall are you babe?


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Em, how tall are you babe?


LMAO I was in the flattest shoes I have  ...I am 5ft 11 :whistling: ...like I said ...I need to re-assess going out with short men as they have the best bods :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

lol you look about 6ft 5


----------



## defdaz

Great photos jem, bless bob n all! Look at Flex's arm ffs! Can't believe that pleb turned Louise away and possible treated SJT bad too...


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey no worries  Corr i was in heaven, apart from when i nearly fell off the leg extension machine pmsl x


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Woooooohooooo I am sooo proud of these piccies!
> 
> Look at me getting all possessive of richie boy YUMMY - what a charismatic chap ! I heart him LMAO
> 
> Me, Rich and Bob [gym owner] & Me, Flex and Bob YAY
> 
> Thanks for taking the pics T xxx
> 
> View attachment 40404
> 
> 
> View attachment 40405


nice pics Jem...which one is you?

wish i had took some pics...never occured to me...maybe I'll do some drawings instead 

also wish i had met you...saw betty, turns out she's realy nice...who new :thumb:


----------



## Jem

you just dont turn pro bbers away from a bbing gym end of ! would have thought that was common sense LMAO

I must have missed that part tara !

I might well have been snuggling up to rich though - I'm on a mission to get signed up to gaspari lol

Ian - we have had some giggles so it is a shame - honestly I was really tempted to go back today as well but I was so inspired by my session last night that I went to the gym and did shoulders instead.

When I got there me little friend jay was there and he came over and we did the rich gaspari shoulder spesh together and bob jumped in as well ! was good fun but hard work. Bring on the delts though baby !

I am doing the flex lewis calves with him on tuesday ....erm it will hurt !


----------



## Jem

*Shoulders - a la rich gaspari *

*DBell Trio *

[1] Front Raise-[2]then 45 degree angled raise then [3] follow with a side lateral raise = 1 rep

Repeat for as many reps as poss

5 sets of 10 reps

3kgs

4kgs

5kgs

Nice - and hurty !

*Seated Arnie Press*

4kg - 3 sets of 12

5kg - 1 x 10 [last 2 assisted]

*Reverse Flyes on hyper extension*

turning wrists in as though pouring bottles of water - very hard to go heavy on this !

3kg - 3 x 12

4kg - 1 x 10 [last rep assisted]

*Front raises with 5kg plate*

Twist as you raise - as though turning a steering wheel

5 sets of 12 reps

LMAO we were both grunting doing these 

Nice session

then I did triceps on my own to finish will post them in a sec !


----------



## Jem

*Triceps*

*Dips Bar *

Woo fooking hoo :bounce: I am finally strong enough

2 sets of 10 then 1 set of 5 - rest pause and did another 2 reps - well chuffed with myself

*Machine Dips*

40kg - 12 reps easy

50kg - 2 x 12

I am getting stronger and I love it 

*Pulldowns*

4 plates - 1 x 12

5 plates - 2 x 12

6 plates - 1 x 10 OMG OMG OMG

will check what weights plates are as not sure

*Overhead extensions with rope *

10kg - 3 sets of 10 ouchie :lol:

That was it - went to go and do some cardio but the balcony was roasting and I had left the car at home and walked to the gym so made do with the walk back home as cardio ...only about a mile through the park but will make up for it tomorrow as back on diet etc

Mile there and a mile back plus 15 mins treadmill warm up ...better than nothing !


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice work Jem and great pics... who was "Victor Meldrew" on your left (pic right)... Cant believe the knob cheese that turned away LR and then was there when Shaun came in... some people...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Nice work Jem and great pics... who was "Victor Meldrew" on your left (pic right)... Cant believe the knob cheese that turned away LR and then was there when Shaun came in... some people...


LOL I will tell him you said that  nicest bloke - he is the owner of my gym Grey and we were caught unawares when Tara snapped the pic :lol:

Pfft what you gonna do eh ? Some people :cursing:


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> LOL I will tell him you said that  nicest bloke - he is the owner of my gym Grey and we were caught unawares when Tara snapped the pic :lol:
> 
> Pfft what you gonna do eh ? Some people :cursing:


LOL... tell him I meant it in the nicest possible way, looks the spitting image of him... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> LOL... tell him I meant it in the nicest possible way, looks the spitting image of him... :thumb:


I think he holds slightly more muscle :whistling: - Bob is 60 and still competing :thumb: - lean & ripped all year round 

Soo this morning after a weekend of eating meals solely consisting of cream cheese, pnb, banana on bagels, along with snickers ice cream, mucho protein bars & myofusion...I was ready to do some much needed cardio - fasted :lol:

Bearing in mind the new regime I did 40 mins on cross trainer - only supposed to be 30 but it flies by and I had 500 kcals stuck in my head as what I wanted to burn so 40 it was. Will keep this strictly to a Monday though methinks ! 30 mins for the remaining 4 days cardio.

Did 6 sets of my ab programme but it was beyond hot in the gym - hanging raises were not to be as hands were sliding all over the shop ...dont want an injury at this juncture oh no missus :cool2:

Then home for a myofusion porridge ...will simply have to fit the macros in with my days until all the free samples are done because it is absolutely delicious :thumb: ...wish I hadnt been quite so demanding when they were giving out the freebies the other night - I wouldnt have this new found love for double choc protein :tongue:

Cannot wait to get back in the gym later - I am a day ahead of my schedule as I did shoulders/tris yesterday - need another day of recovery before I bash my leggies again [they still hurt from thursday squats]

...so will probably do my back I think [last done on weds so should be ok to do deads today plus I am fuelled with many many carbs LMAO] - superpump before I go and boom hit some PBs ...maybe


----------



## PRL

Hey Em,

Good to see you on Saturday babe....... even though I did catch you drooling over the meat on stage. lol Where was my camera when I need it.

Can't believe someone turned Louise away. I did suggest Ironworks to her on FB.

Wish I could have made the gym on the evening but I had to attend a birthday party after the expo, so missed out. Did Nicky turn up?


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Hey Em,
> 
> Good to see you on Saturday babe....... even though I did catch you drooling over the meat on stage. lol Where was my camera when I need it.
> 
> Can't believe someone turned Louise away. I did suggest Ironworks to her on FB.
> 
> Wish I could have made the gym on the evening but I had to attend a birthday party after the expo, so missed out. Did Nicky turn up?


Pete ! flaming cheek - I was not drooling :lol: :lol: :lol:

Whole expo was like a cattle market wasnt it ...I felt like I was on parade the whole time - wait till next year's expo when I have more muscle LMAO - I'm gonna pose down :thumb:

Twerps Pete - I would have loved to watch her train :thumbup1: Bob = Gutted ! sure it's aged him :whistling: you know how much pride he takes in running a friendly gym ...

Haha I noticed lack of camera - that's why I knew it was safe to come over ...although you could have taken a cheeky snap of me and your pal that came over when I was there :whistling: ...he was better than those on stage :cool2:

Nicky did turn up - the tart - drooling over Neil Hill she was :tongue: ...was a giggle - would have been even better if you were there, although I doubt you would have permitted me merely to spectate - you'd have had me up there doing legs with Neil before I could say hamstrings 

Was a wicked night babes - cannot believe you didnt tell me Jay was at emporium though - I would have popped him in my pocket and taken him home for my mantle piece :bounce:


----------



## RACK

Awesome pics Jem, gutted I couldn't make it.

Well done for sneaking your arm round Rich too lol!!!


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Awesome pics Jem, gutted I couldn't make it.
> 
> Well done for sneaking your arm round Rich too lol!!!


You didn't see where his was :blush: :huh: :wub: ...why do you think I look so puzzled


----------



## robisco11

drive by :gun_bandana: :2guns:


----------



## Jem

Lol useful input as ever bobby blue !


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> Lol useful input as ever bobby blue !


you know me


----------



## Jem

Woohaa just did back - cool session

*Monday - Back*

I started off a bit funny as had taken a superpump and was waiting for it to kick and I kinda had an idea about pre exhausting the bis for deads after I had done one set of lat pulldowns 

Ended up supersetting the two

Lat Pdowns - 40kgs x 12

BBell Bi Curl - 15kg [PB] x 12 reps

Lat Pdowns - 40kg x 12

BB Bi Curl 15kg x 12 reps

LPD's 50kg x 10 [PB]

BB Bi Curl - 15kg x 10 [grunts]

LPDs 50 x 8

_____________________________________________________

*Deads on smiths this week *

30kg + bar = 13 reps

40kg + bar = 12 reps

50kg + bar = 2 x 10; 9

Pleased with that I think

_____________________________________________________

*Low seated cable pulley row *

40kg - 3 x 12 reps [grunted]

_____________________________________________________

*Narrow Grip PDowns*

40kg x 15 easy reps

50kg - 2 x 10 [not so easy LOL - bit of grunting going on here]

_____________________________________________________

My favourite saved for last - *BB upright rows *

15kg [PB]

4 x 12 reps [grunted]

Hyperextensions - 3 sets of 10 to finish

Maaaan by back hurts - the whole freaking length of it :rockon:


----------



## defdaz

PB's coming thick and fast Jem! :thumb: Crazy eclectic training for the win, obviously! :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Woohaa just did back - cool session
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> *Deads on smiths this week *
> 
> 30kg + bar = 13 reps
> 
> 40kg + bar = 12 reps
> 
> 50kg + bar = 2 x 10; 9
> 
> Pleased with that I think
> 
> _____________________________________
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> Maaaan by back hurts - the whole freaking length of it :rockon:


You gonna keep at the deadlifts jem? Will help beef your back up for sure :thumbup1: Hope alls well with you


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Woooooohooooo I am sooo proud of these piccies!
> 
> Look at me getting all possessive of richie boy YUMMY - what a charismatic chap ! I heart him LMAO
> 
> Me, Rich and Bob [gym owner] & Me, Flex and Bob YAY
> 
> Thanks for taking the pics T xxx
> 
> View attachment 40404
> 
> 
> View attachment 40405


Nice pics too :thumb:



Jem said:


> LMAO I was in the flattest shoes I have  ...I am 5ft 11 :whistling: ...like I said ...I need to re-assess going out with short men as they have the best bods :lol: :lol: :lol:


Anyway i wonder what you class as short :confused1: :tongue:


----------



## Jem

depends what type of bod they have kevin .....


----------



## Jem

The days seem so long at the moment ...I have so much more time on my hands at the minute ! So have been doing lots of research into muscle growth and it's nice to be able to sleep right through the night ...every night !

also getting really nice aches from every single session and love getting stronger

I have boobies ! - I dont even feel like I need a boob job now tbh - come prep time I am sure that will all re surface but for the minute, I am not planning on giving my money to the Priory !

Been to the gym this morning and done 40 mins cardio - last 10 was on the stepper and leant right back to engage and squeeze those pesky glutes. I am enjoying blasting out the 30 mins on the cross trainer and working up a nice sweat for a change as opposed to the endurance low impact stuff of prep.

It all ends too fast though ! I force myself out of the gym - but mind you, the thought of oats with myofusion normally shifts my ass to the car quicksticks LOL

Was not fasted cardio this morning as I am now paranoid about NOT gaining ! [pfft who'd have thought my mindset was capable of doing such a sharp u-turn]

I plumped for 25g of instant whey and a scoop of superpump with 5g of glutamine, green tea capsules, 1 vit c, multi vit, 5-HTP and vit B complex - so a small amount of carbs and a dose of protein - just enough to stop overnight catabolism, get me going and keep everything oiled and primed I am thinking!

No other supps/stims or fat burners for a bit.

Nice porridge when I get home...then taper the carbs off during the day as Paul and I are more than aware now of how my bod reacts to too many carbs !

Will be back at the gym later to do the Flex Killer Calves session with me pal [he is sure it wont hurt as its high reps with no heavy weights pmsl] and will do chest as well. Might try some flat benching as have not done this for a long time so will be interested to see if I can lift heavier than on the incline...

then isolate pecs with some flyes and cable crossovers.

Been reading up on benefits of selenium [recommended dose 200mcg per day] and will be popping about 6 brazil nuts into my diet in place of some of my almonds/peanut butter.

also fitting the lean beef mince into the diet at least twice per week along with salmon as a last or second to last meal.

They are my thoughts anyhoo !


----------



## RACK

Sounds like someone is loving the rebound


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Sounds like someone is loving the rebound


Better than sex, drugs & rock n roll J


----------



## RACK

What, what and what???????????????????

Ok, I'll admit I did enjoy looking a bit bigger in the gym mirrors a little too much last night too haha


----------



## Jem

I am restless though - I just cant keep still ...I keep jumping up and looking for things to do ! Bloody carbs LMAO


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> Thank You Paul x
> 
> [tell jen 1 is allowed for a sign of friendship, *it's when you put xXx* *...that's the naughty one* :lol: ]


 I do that for everyone! 

Is it secret for 'I wanna pump yer brains oot'?!? 

I'll need to can it! :lol:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> I do that for everyone!
> 
> Is it secret for 'I wanna pump yer brains oot'?!?
> 
> I'll need to can it! :lol:


LMFAO I think it's code for that LA 

...because you make the extra effort to put the capital in the middle & it looks prettier

YOU SLUTWHORE !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

I've just seen the xXx post, I better give over sending that


----------



## defdaz

LMAO I am loving your enthusiasm and energy at the moment dimps!! Give it some beans!! How high is high reps? Flex swears by high reps for calves then does he?


----------



## defdaz

RACK said:


> What, what and what???????????????????
> 
> Ok, I'll admit I did enjoy looking a bit bigger in the gym mirrors a little too much last night too haha


 :thumb: Do it Rack mate, train like your life depends on it mate!! :beer:


----------



## RACK

I have to Daz, I'm too scared of Pscarb coming up and kicking the sh1t outta me if I don't hahaha If ya don't feel sick, you're not training hard enough


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I've just seen the xXx post, I better give over sending that


I am now insulted that I have never received that from you in any of my texts :cursing:


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> LMFAO I think it's code for that LA
> 
> ...because you make the extra effort to put the capital in the middle & it looks prettier
> 
> YOU SLUTWHORE !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh sh1t, no wonder my brother and my sister has stopped replying to my txts! LMAOOO! :lol:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> LMAO I am loving your enthusiasm and energy at the moment dimps!! Give it some beans!! How high is high reps? Flex swears by high reps for calves then does he?


as does pscarb ...only time I have not been able to drive home after gym was after first calves session of paul's .....

but flex's is a p!ss take ....circuits

standing calves

plate with heels on - reps

plate with toes on reps

bodyweight reps

standing calves - leaning right back - reps

and repeat 5 times :confused1:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Oh sh1t, no wonder my brother and my sister has stopped replying to my txts! LMAOOO! :lol:


perhaps you're just creative - you could use poetic license as an excuse


----------



## RACK

You fibber Em!!! I always used to put xXx on every text. Although there was no way any "pumping" would have happend during prep, I'd have been like a rabbit with dying batteries 

Now the DLS is truely getting used haha


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> You fibber Em!!! I always used to put xXx on every text. Although there was no way any "pumping" would have happend during prep, I'd have been like a rabbit with dying batteries
> 
> Now the DLS is truely getting used haha


DID YOU ??? - I'm going to check 

you havent given me one for a while 

TART :bounce:


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> DID YOU ??? - I'm going to check
> 
> *you havent given me one for a while*
> 
> TART :bounce:


I think you'll be getting* one* from him pretty soonish! LMAO! :lol:

:devil2: You horny little bugger! :devil2:

:lol:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> I think you'll be getting* one* from him pretty soonish! LMAO! :lol:
> 
> :devil2: You horny little bugger! :devil2:
> 
> :lol:


it's lack of cardio killing me LA  I'm sooooo bored :lol: ...only other thing I can do is eat :whistling: ...


----------



## RACK

Would some DLS and LSS action be required hahaha xXx


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Would some DLS and LSS action be required hahaha xXx


 :lol: I really am contemplating it :lol:

Ooh and you gave me one  t'was worth the wait baby :rockon: :innocent: :rockon:

LMAO ...


----------



## Jem

Well I couldnt wait until 4 to go to the gym - as soon as I had cleared my work and bored myself on here and FB - it was either eat [again ffs] or go to the gym so once again I am done and dusted for the day. 2 visits down ...might just pop on the Billy Blanks abs and glute buster later LOL

*Tuesday - Chest *

*Incline Bench on smiths *

warm on bar x 10

10 + bar - 12 reps

20 + bar - 3 x 12; 10; 9

20 + bar with assistance - 10 reps

weak but good enough for me [chest looks ok but I am weak on bench - this WILL improve]

______________________________________________________________________

*Incline DBell Flyes *

6kgs x 12 [too easy]

7kgs - 3 x 12

Will up this next week

_______________________________________________________________________

*Pec Deck *

Not sure what plates weigh on this one tbh

3 plates - 2 x 12 reps

4 plates - 1 x 9 reps

Chest pretty much gone !

______________________________________________________________________

*Cable Cross overs to finish *

Pin oot

3 x 10-12 reps

I just make sure I get a nice hulk squeeze on them - dont really bother aboot the weight as sure i have reached failure by the time I get to them

_______________________________________________________________________

*DBell Pullovers *

Had a spare 5 mins left over so did some

10kg dbell - 3 x 10 reps

_______________________________________________________________________


----------



## hilly

looks like ure really enjoying ure training jem great stuff.

Im trying to make myself stay out of the gym this week but its proving a tough battle


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> looks like ure really enjoying ure training jem great stuff.
> 
> Im trying to make myself stay out of the gym this week but its proving a tough battle


  Hey you ! well done - proud of you 

Yeah I am peter - and everyone said that after the prep I wouldnt want to set foot in the gym again, would stop training etc :confused1: ...nothing could be further from the truth - I'm a monster in there at the minute, stomping about like I own the place 

I just want strength and muscle BADLY ! Cardio is just ticking over so that I dont end up fat :lol: ...every morning I wake up and plan what I am going to do in the gym - quite sad some might say !

I was straight back in the gym hilly - but after a couple of days I must admit I took 2 full days break from there. Felt better for it when I went back and just did light sessions - no pressure, just for fun.

I am starving though ...all of the time ....might have to go onto carb cycling the way things are as I am struggling to satisfy my appetite & stay within macros  ...dont want to take any appetite suppresants that I know of ...so any suggestions for filling me up would be considered !

I think I manage better on fat and protein days than carb days ...might have to be done

I am having fruit - had an apple and banana today but they throw the carbs up :confused1: must ask paul if this is something I need to concern myself with as I am effectively off-season so really it should not matter that much should it ?


----------



## hilly

cheers jem, glad i did it and i loved it to be honest. Like you im itching to be in the gym. however with my injuries of late i do need the rest time.

must admit tho was on my new exercise bike doing 30 mins cardio in front room this morning. easiest ive ever done. wish id had the bloody thing during prep time lol. watched everybody loves raymond.

Im having the same issue hunger wise. I went mental and gave myself yest to just eat anything i fancy however ive ballooned uo 20lb or so. back to eating properly today however have had hunger issues like u. snacked on a few grapes and just tried to bulk my meals out with brocc and other veg etc.

A little fruit is fine, i had some dried fruit with breaky then will give myself another 2 pieces during the day pwo and earlier on i imagine.

At the end of the day you must remember you spend ure whole prep being always hungry. you really dont want to be always hungry in the off season but it should level out over a week or 2 im hoping.

got a tub of syntha 6 choc peanut. its tasty but not as exciting as i thought. will let u no how i find the strawberries and cream gaspari when i crack that open


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> cheers jem, glad i did it and i loved it to be honest. Like you im itching to be in the gym. however with my injuries of late i do need the rest time.
> 
> must admit tho was on my new exercise bike doing 30 mins cardio in front room this morning. easiest ive ever done. wish id had the bloody thing during prep time lol. watched everybody loves raymond.
> 
> *Piece of cake now isnt it *  * I love that programme but cannot stand the ads so TV is never on ! *
> 
> Im having the same issue hunger wise. I went mental and gave myself yest to just eat anything i fancy however ive ballooned uo 20lb or so. back to eating properly today however have had hunger issues like u. snacked on a few grapes and just tried to bulk my meals out with brocc and other veg etc.
> 
> A little fruit is fine, i had some dried fruit with breaky then will give myself another 2 pieces during the day pwo and earlier on i imagine.
> 
> At the end of the day you must remember you spend ure whole prep being always hungry. you really dont want to be always hungry in the off season but it should level out over a week or 2 im hoping.
> 
> *I feel like I am hungrier now than I did when prepping hilly - it must be because I am working harder in the gym re weights, more time at home being bored and obviously the mental thing that says - go on, eat, eat, eat* :lol:
> 
> *I have put a good stone on - maybe more...but I think it was needed tbh - it's a healthy look [well so people keep telling me] ...I just need to monitor it hence my worries about hunger. I have all weekend to chill out on the diet so why Mon-Fri is so bloody hard I dont know ! *
> 
> got a tub of syntha 6 choc peanut. its tasty but not as exciting as i thought. will let u no how i find the strawberries and cream gaspari when i crack that open


Now then syntha 6 - you're talking my language :cool2: ...not had the choc peanut one ...I had the vanilla ice cream soda one and it is bloody lovely ...I wont be purchasing it anytime soon for that reason !

The myofusion double choc is the daddy of all proteins though IMO ...nicest I have ever had ...so that has been stopped as well ...weekend cheat thingy - it has to be, throws fat for the entire day :cursing: trust me to have tons of free feckin samples of the thing as well :cursing: :lol:


----------



## hilly

lol, the myofusion is not to bad carbs and fat wise from what ive looked. the synthat 6 is a bitch tho with the 15g carbs per serving. no wounder tastes good lmao.

may have to try the choc next then if i like the strawberry n cream. also wanna try there choc peanut and choc mint lol. should keep me amused for a while lmao


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> :lol: I really am contemplating it :lol:
> 
> Ooh and you gave me one  t'was worth the wait baby :rockon: :innocent: :rockon:
> 
> LMAO ...


Course it was worth the wait haha

Glad to hear it's not just me struggling to control appetite. It drives me mad sometimes, all I want to do it eat!!!


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> lol, the myofusion is not to bad carbs and fat wise from what ive looked. the synthat 6 is a bitch tho with the 15g carbs per serving. no wounder tastes good lmao.
> 
> may have to try the choc next then if i like the strawberry n cream. also wanna try there choc peanut and choc mint lol. should keep me amused for a while lmao


Yep food is fun :thumb:

No the myofusion throws me off - I miss pnb for it and I want shakes with pnb 

back to reflex instant whey until I can bear to pay for cnp again - it makes really crap porridge by comparison though - looks like baby vom :confused1:

The price we pay eh !



RACK said:


> Course it was worth the wait haha
> 
> Glad to hear it's not just me struggling to control appetite. It drives me mad sometimes, all I want to do it eat!!!


 :lol: :lol: people will talk :lol: :lol:

God J - I think more about food now than during prep - managed to fit a mars bar into daily macros yesterday - starved later on like :whistling: ...was it worth it ? erm hell yeah 

I have gone back to 14 wks out diet as I remember not being able to eat all of that food when I started so I am hoping for the same affect once again :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: somehow, I just dont think that's gonna happen :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly

Oh ive always liked reflex instant whey. choc mint and choc orange usually. altho lately i have been using there pepto pro the choc mint and choc are decent. banana is gash.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> Oh ive always liked reflex instant whey. choc mint and choc orange usually. altho lately i have been using there pepto pro the choc mint and choc are decent. banana is gash.


LMAO and banana is what I have  ..tried the vanilla [i am a vanilla girl as you know] and that was kinda naff too 

I dont like choc mint things or choc orange [only terry's :whistling: ] ...so will try the chocolate before givin up on it

In saying that ...have just tried the Gaspari intra pro isolate in double choc - still 5g carbs but only 3.5g fat so it's a goer ! and it's gorgeous ...I dont really understand the difference though [ok I get the chemical process so dont want detail there] - what I mean is, I think it's a fast acting thing so used PWO to get it in quick.

BUT what is the difference between say Propep and Intra Pro Isolate ...can someone explain if I would be missing out if I switched ?


----------



## hilly

propep jem is a blended protein so you have fast/medium and slow release proteins. perfect for during the day etc and at breaky.

some would say its fine pwo which it is really however if being anal whey is better pwo as ure getting all the protein/aminos straight into the blood system. isolate works even faster.

this is why i use myproteins isolate pwo and at breaky mixed in my oats with some egg whites seperate. the egg whites give me medium release and a great amino profile. the little bit of isolate is fast acting. again i use a little isolate pwo as its very fast acting. myproteins is decent enough for the price.

i would use reflex but its very expensive.

i use reflex pepto fusion as is similar to peptopro i prefer the split 33/33/33 whey/casein and egg protein. choc tastes fine and if add a little water and cinnamon it mixes into a mousse which is lovely spread on rice cakes etc.

a mix is definatly better during the day. things such as whey and isolate are better in the am and pwo.

HOWEVER the big argument is when maintaining and gaining weight u are eating every 3 hours and getting in more than enough protein so how relevant all this is and how much difference using isolate in comparison to whey or even a mix is very little IMO


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> propep jem is a blended protein so you have fast/medium and slow release proteins. perfect for during the day etc and at breaky.
> 
> some would say its fine pwo which it is really however if being anal whey is better pwo as ure getting all the protein/aminos straight into the blood system. isolate works even faster.
> 
> this is why i use myproteins isolate pwo and at breaky mixed in my oats with some egg whites seperate. the egg whites give me medium release and a great amino profile. the little bit of isolate is fast acting. again i use a little isolate pwo as its very fast acting. myproteins is decent enough for the price.
> 
> i would use reflex but its very expensive.
> 
> i use reflex pepto fusion as is similar to peptopro i prefer the split 33/33/33 whey/casein and egg protein. choc tastes fine and if add a little water and cinnamon it mixes into a mousse which is lovely spread on rice cakes etc.
> 
> a mix is definatly better during the day. things such as whey and isolate are better in the am and pwo.
> 
> HOWEVER the big argument is when maintaining and gaining weight u are eating every 3 hours and getting in more than enough protein so how relevant all this is and how much difference using isolate in comparison to whey or even a mix is very little IMO


thanks for that hilly - reps when allowed for taking the time to post it ! Now then - all that is good news to me - it means I can have the variety ...I can have the double choc which tastes so lovely via intra-pro without the extra fat that comes with the myofusion - so that solves one problem! So that with a dose of liquid egg whites in the morning sounds good for keeping protein up, fat down, silky texture and great tasting oats.

Also means I can swap and change with the propep - having that last thing at night for slow release.

There is a new egg protein at the gym they are trying to flog but I'm not having it - will stick to propep and the intra pro

Prob not a lot of difference when bulking you're right but I am being extremely anal at the moment and it's good to learn :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Top advice from the hilly-master! Another thing to consider is that throughout the day we tend to eat quite often - every two or three hours, which is about as fast as the quickest acting isolate takes to be absorbed. So, if you eat regularly with a protein source in each meal then there's no real need for a blended protein powder during the day, just in the last meal. But it certainly won't hurt if you fancy it though, the obvious aim is to have as consistent an influx of aa's throughout the day as possible to help maintain an anabolic condition (with energy sources, water etc.), innit.

Hmmmm, where's the gym session write up, missy?!? :lol:

Oh crap, just found a clen tablet... does that mean I missed it this morning or when? Do I take it... ack!


----------



## Jem

2 of my meals are pro-pep and peanut butter though so yes - I like what I heard and yes it's needed !

Take the pill !

Will write it up shortly - was only abs and glutes [she says 'only'] was a mega ab blast though - focused on the obliques lots more than usual - want obliques and serratus - wont accept less !


----------



## Jem

So got an abs supplement with M&F given out at the expo - thought would try some of the more advanced bits

Wednesday *Abs and Glutes Spesh *

*Superset of [a] seated knee ups [**lower abs**] with ** straddled twists [**obliques**]*

3 sets of

[a] 15 reps

4 sets of

* 30 reps *

*
*

*
Can certainly feel the twists more when seated esp in straddle position of the floor - isolated the obliques eliminating all lower body movement *

*
______________________________________________________________________*

*
*

*
**Wide Grip Hanging Knee Raises - Chins Bar *

3 sets of 10 + 6 for fun

impressed myself with my ability to keep strict and not swing ! Definitely a nice stretch for the back after yesterday's session as well, these are a keeper

______________________________________________________________________

*Crunches on **Lower Abs **Machine* 

3 sets of 15

_______________________________________________________________________

*Oblique Crunch on Hyper Ext Bench*

2 sets of 12 each side

_________________________________________________________________________

*Vertical Bench Knee Raises to the side [obliques]*

Found that making a circular movement instead of touching down between each side makes it stricter [and harder lol] NICE ! a keeper !

12 reps x 3

_________________________________________________________________________

*Machine Crunch*

for upper abs

80kg - 3 x 10

Yep I felt it - what a biatch they are !

Same as a cable crunch

_________________________________________________________________________

*DBell Pullovers - shoulders only on bench*

12kg dbell

[nearly put my shoulder out trying to pick dbell up and put overhead whilst in that position so had to go and grab little ricky to pass it to me - he didnt mind]

3 sets of 12-15 reps

I love this for the stretch in serratus although think few people use it for this ...works for me though !

__________________________________________________________________________

*GLUTES*

Malika's tri-set x 4 sets

10lb leg weights

Donkey kicks - leg high and pulsing x 15

Donkey kicks - leg swings high then through to chest x 15

Leg out to side - x 15

___________________________________________________________________________

Went to go on cross trainer & did 5 mins but you know what ? it took me sooo long to get through the above that I got all paranoid about wasting the workout so went home to have a shake pronto ...might do some cardio later, might not ....if I do, it will be for fun not for loss - I like my new shape !


----------



## mal

try rope pulldowns's jem,great for ob's and serratus,twist

at the bottom of the movement.


----------



## RACK

^^^^ What Mal says ^^^^

Also, people only talk cos you've branded me a tart haha


----------



## Jem

mal said:


> try rope pulldowns's jem,great for ob's and serratus,twist
> 
> at the bottom of the movement.





RACK said:


> ^^^^ What Mal says ^^^^
> 
> Also, people only talk cos you've branded me a tart haha


Pain in the ass to do them though because I have to get on my hands and knees to feel it properly - and because it's not in the cardio bit - it's asking for lewd comments ...I know from past experience 

Hmmm treacle tart with custard :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Lol I can imagine! You get looks just doing one arm dumbell rows, let alone getting prone on the floor!

Ouch ouch ouch ouch! That workout sounds flipping painful  Bet it was fun! I'm looking forward to working abs and not having my folds of fat get in the way :lol:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Lol I can imagine! You get looks just doing one arm dumbell rows, let alone getting prone on the floor!
> 
> Ouch ouch ouch ouch! That workout sounds flipping painful  Bet it was fun! I'm looking forward to working abs and not having my folds of fat get in the way :lol:


TBH I get treated a lot more respectfully now than I did, people are actually interested in my future plans as opposed to telling me what they think I should be doing! Probably because they saw my dark side  ...and the fact that I just tell them I am being prepped and coached. The only help I welcome these days is spotting on last sets & helping me to go heavier. Never, never, never try to tell me what to eat and drink :cool2:

Speaking of which - there is a lad called cameron in my gym with possibly the biggest shoulders I have ever seen on a rec trainer. He prepped a lad for the first timers in my show and now he has big shoulders!

Was chatting with him today & he volunteered to train my shoulders too ...I didnt hang about in accepting, after all, his tell the tale...so sunday is where it's at 

Shy bairns get nowt as we say at home :thumb:

Re today's sesh: I think I might feel it tomorrow but I like having abs :thumb: and I want them deep and thick :cool2: LMAO how vain eh !

Glutes was painful - they will burn tomorrow for sure


----------



## erekose

As I don't comment 'elsewhere' for certain reasons I'll be rude to you here instead.



> Was chatting with him today & he volunteered to train my shoulders too ...I didnt hang about in accepting, after all, his tell the tale...so sunday is where it's at
> 
> Shy bairns get nowt as we say at home


Utterly shameless... :whistling:

Seriously though me dear - well done you and crack on with it all.


----------



## Joshua

Jem said:


> ...
> 
> Speaking of which - there is a lad called cameron in my gym with possibly the biggest shoulders I have ever seen on a rec trainer. He prepped a lad for the first timers in my show and now he has big shoulders!
> 
> Was chatting with him today & he volunteered to train my shoulders too ...I didnt hang about in accepting, after all, his tell the tale...so sunday is where it's at
> 
> Shy bairns get nowt as we say at home :thumb:
> 
> ...


Be sure to report on any tips and protocols m'lady. I could do with sporting a pair of delts.



Jem said:


> ...
> 
> Re today's sesh: I think I might feel it tomorrow but I like having abs :thumb: and I want them deep and thick :cool2: LMAO how vain eh !
> 
> Glutes was painful - they will burn tomorrow for sure


Oh and there is nothing vain about wanting deeply chiselled abs - 'tis human nature! Shame the ferreo roche are so damn tempting.

All the best,

J


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> TBH I get treated a lot more respectfully now than I did, people are actually interested in my future plans as opposed to telling me what they think I should be doing! Probably because they saw my dark side  ...and the fact that I just tell them I am being prepped and coached. The only help I welcome these days is spotting on last sets & helping me to go heavier. Never, never, never try to tell me what to eat and drink :cool2:


Good. :thumb: Those people who were giving you grief were p1ssing ME off :lol:



erekose said:


> As I don't comment 'elsewhere' for certain reasons I'll be rude to you here instead.
> 
> Utterly shameless... :whistling:
> 
> Seriously though me dear - well done you and crack on with it all.


And why not? I never miss an opportunity to be rude to someone.... :lol:



Joshua said:


> Be sure to report on any tips and protocols m'lady. I could do with sporting a pair of delts.


x2


----------



## Jem

I know there are comments to respond to but first I have to tell you how utterly awesome my brekkie is :

Myprotein choc mint [of all things]

with 50g oats

and water

blended and nuked for 3 mins

The texture is wicked - like cake mix

and it tastes like christmas pudding with merest hint of mint [i dont like choc mint unless its after 8's]

YUMMY YUMMY

AND it's only 1.5g carbs and 1.7g fat ! wowsers - I'm buying some !

My new hobby is food shopping ffs ...all my money goes on food these days ....


----------



## Jem

erekose said:


> As I don't comment 'elsewhere' for certain reasons I'll be rude to you here instead.
> 
> Utterly shameless... :whistling:
> 
> Seriously though me dear - well done you and crack on with it all.


My darling S :thumb: so nice to see you in these grim parts - bit rough in this part of town for you though 

You know me - brazen hussy - and you love it...my milk tray man :lol:

Thanks S, I'll be back for my advice very soon :laugh: oh and you still owe me une bouteille de vin [July I believe] :thumbup1: Looking forward to that one !



Joshua said:


> Be sure to report on any tips and protocols m'lady. I could do with sporting a pair of delts.
> 
> Oh and there is nothing vain about wanting deeply chiselled abs - 'tis human nature! Shame the ferreo roche are so damn tempting.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


Bloody hell - like buses you lot [and built like them too so that analogy is far better than I initially thought :tongue: ] ....wanderer returns eh ...hope all is well in your loved up world Joshua ? I have no details you realise ?

I will be sure to write up whatever he shows me - when I have use of my arms again that is - he didnt even sugar coat the pill & say 'it might hurt a bit' a la GP stylie

...he said 'it will hurt a lot' .....any preconceptions I might have had about magically growing delts are well behind me 



Beklet said:


> Good. :thumb: Those people who were giving you grief were p1ssing ME off :lol:
> 
> And why not? I never miss an opportunity to be rude to someone.... :lol:
> 
> x2


All sorted now :laugh: it helps when they are incarcerated I find :lol:

1 more week to go and then you can look down at me [make the most of it short @rse] and shout abuse :thumb:


----------



## hilly

is that myproteins whey then jem?? if you like choc mint relfexes whey is very tasty IMO. i can never get away with myproteins flavour and when you actually work it out and shop around i can find reflex, myofusions etc for the same price as there peptide mix and the whey etc


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> is that myproteins whey then jem?? if you like choc mint relfexes whey is very tasty IMO. i can never get away with myproteins flavour and when you actually work it out and shop around i can find reflex, myofusions etc for the same price as there peptide mix and the whey etc


yep was myprotein hilly ! the reflex stuff doesnt nuke well though - the oats and whey seperate in the heat :confused1: & it's not very pleasant ! the myprotein seems to cope with the heat nicely - even better than propep - I'm well impressed as it's the first time I have ever tried it !!

Was hunting last night on the net so will now be looking at myprotein. Also need to find some stuff J told me about - extend stuff ...I have my work cut out for me :thumbup1:

Propep

Myprotein

Intra-Pro

Should do the trick on the protein front - oh the variety !

Also like the look of the Gaspari cytolean and mitotropin stack for pre comp and am dying to try some of the plasma jets.

Anyone explain difference between taking a superpump pre wo and a plasma jet ...?


----------



## hilly

ahhh i nuke my oats first then mix the whey in afterwards.

extend - u mean sciviation extend bcaa

http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-xtend-large-90-servings.cfm

is the cheapest i found by far. lemonade is great. once i have worked my way thru that i have a tub of the apple to try.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> ahhh i nuke my oats first then mix the whey in afterwards.
> 
> extend - u mean sciviation extend bcaa
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-xtend-large-90-servings.cfm
> 
> is the cheapest i found by far. lemonade is great. once i have worked my way thru that i have a tub of the apple to try.


Hmmm I like it all cooked together - most of them cope well [read all about that denaturing stuff and I'm not having it - dont think it affects it that much  ] and it's creamier like that I find.

Yeah that's the stuff - at the moment I am taking reflex bcaa capsules haphazardly and the glutamine powder with superpump ...will buy that scivation stuff and drink between meals then - I'm all for good tasting stuff at the minute !

cheers hilly once again :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Just had a massage - my traps and neck were very tight so they feel a lot better now. He massaged me when I was a week out from the show and was amazed & pleased to see some beef on the bones. He said my legs were feeling great and that my arms are bigger so that's good !

Will just be doing them twice per month until prepping, then will prob have one per week - all aids the lymphatic system I think.

LOL at me trying to do everything possible to get bigger !

Nowt to train today as have legs tomorrow, arms sat and delts sunday ...will pop and do some cardio just to keep the cogs oiled.


----------



## Jem

Today was 40 mins cardio - 30 mins cross trainer and 10 mins on the treadmill.

I am not having to drag myself out of the gym surprisingly enough - I think going more intense and heavier on my weights is pretty taxing to be honest ... it is taking more out of me than I thought it would ! even with carbs !

So did what I was supposed to do and then left to go home and eat ...something I do quite well at the moment ...

Been doing a lot of reading around training, nutrition and supplementation as well because I am feeling bored on a night time

I have found myself a mini challenge to keep me amused though !

It was from Men's Health [yes whatever, it's more interesting than women's mags - please dont get me ranting about that bolox they churn out ...] so anyway ... it is called the century challenge. All I have to do is get to a point where I can push out 100 press ups none stop. It's supposed to be completed over 6 weeks so I started week 1 tonight

Do it 3 x per week and then providing you can complete required amount of reps you move onto week 2

*Week 1* *- 13 consecutive press ups *

Press ups x 5 sets with 45 sec pauses

reps of 11; 12; 9; 9 then final set of 13

Erm piece of p!ss

It suggests that if this is a breeze that you do other 2 sessions with a 3 sec pause at each part of the movement so top, middle and bottom

So I'll do that twice more this week and then move onto week 2 which is sets leading up to 20 consecutive reps.

Dont worry it gets harder LMAO ...I mean, it is quite difficult to push out 100 reps none stop isnt it

Over 6 weeks it says that you do a total of minimum 2676 press ups [if you fail, you have to repeat the week] and burned 17,000kcals min so it's a nice little challenge and will help build those nice arms I am looking for as well as help the chesticles !

The mag wants you to record it and send a youtube version of you doing the final 100 - in an unusual location so erm suggestions ?


----------



## Beklet

Ouch! I did 44 once - in a minute - my abs were killing me - it was like some kind of particularly nasty plank! :laugh:


----------



## defdaz

Woot that'll be a great challenge!! Unusual location? Outside a needle exchange?!! rofl 

In my second year at Uni I was living with a guy (no, not like that lol!) who I had been training partners with in the first year. He was more of a fitnessy type guy (still big, mind, big 6 foot 4 dude - you'd have liked him Jem! :thumbs but he thought I was a lame bodybuilder and should concentrate on fitness more (despite me having beat him cycling to the gym each time we raced!). He challenged me to a press up contest and so I let him go first. He grunted and rested (pausing at the top) his way to 66 press-ups. Not bad for a big guy. He was so confident I wouldn't get anywhere near him... didn't last long though as I blasted out 70 reps non-stop! Bodybuilding for the win!! :thumb: :lol:

.... doubt I could do ten these days lol.

Wonder how long it will take you to get to 100? What's the guide say?


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Ouch! I did 44 once - in a minute - my abs were killing me - it was like some kind of particularly nasty plank! :laugh:


Brrring it on ...I can show you my progress next week :thumb: we can do some before back 



defdaz said:


> Woot that'll be a great challenge!! Unusual location? Outside a needle exchange?!! rofl
> 
> In my second year at Uni I was living with a guy (no, not like that lol!) who I had been training partners with in the first year. He was more of a fitnessy type guy (still big, mind, big 6 foot 4 dude - you'd have liked him Jem! :thumbs but he thought I was a lame bodybuilder and should concentrate on fitness more (despite me having beat him cycling to the gym each time we raced!). He challenged me to a press up contest and so I let him go first. He grunted and rested (pausing at the top) his way to 66 press-ups. Not bad for a big guy. He was so confident I wouldn't get anywhere near him... didn't last long though as I blasted out 70 reps non-stop! Bodybuilding for the win!! :thumb: :lol:
> 
> .... doubt I could do ten these days lol.
> 
> Wonder how long it will take you to get to 100? What's the guide say?


LOL daz - he sounds like a plum though - I dont like plums ...unless they are partially hydrated in a packet from the co-op and then I find them quite addictive - they are my new found obsession along with bagels/cream cheese/banana & pnb ....roll on saturday :thumb:

Guide says 6 weeks :cool2:

Space.....this.....watch....


----------



## Jem

*OMFG just had THE most awesome leg session * :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

PBs all over the shop and maaaan do I hurt 

Fcuk me - I am loving this business - cannot remember the last time I was on such a high :rockon:

Will have to keep moving about though before paralysis sets in - bleeding good job I am not driving to southport tomorrow that's for sure :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol jem i feel your pain i just did legs too fook me I am sore and my driving was soo crap afterwards on the way home pmsl x


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Lol jem i feel your pain i just did legs too fook me I am sore and my driving was soo crap afterwards on the way home pmsl x


Haha trained with Jay - you must have seen him the other night ...he proper beasted me - I didnt know I had it in me tbh ...nice to have a new training partner with the same mentality, he is just what I need right now ! x


----------



## Bettyboo

Cool i was meant to train with a lass but she didnt turn up , after texting me to tell me she was on her way!! So i waited for 5 minutes then trained without her. I pushed myself so hard - cause i was p$$ed off at her for not turning up lol .x


----------



## defdaz

Awesome!!! I expect a session write up immediately!!! Damn I want to go to the gym baaaaaad now!


----------



## defdaz

Bettyboo said:


> Cool i was meant to train with a lass but she didnt turn up , after texting me to tell me she was on her way!! So i waited for 5 minutes then trained without her. I pushed myself so hard - cause i was p$$ed off at her for not turning up lol .x


Flipping heck, what happened to her? Crash car or complete liar?!


----------



## Bettyboo

defdaz said:


> Flipping heck, what happened to her? Crash car or complete liar?!


Not sure she text me at 09:00 to say she was on her way but no show lol :whistling:


----------



## Jem

*Friday 9am [wtf] LEGS *

Had some oats and double scoop of superpump, BCAAs & Glutamine to set me up for this !

*Hack Squats *

20kg warm up x 12

30kg x 12

40kg - 2 x 10 [last 2 assisted]

Really felt it in tear drop

Warm now ...so

*Leg Press*

80kg x 15

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

160kg x 10 [assisted last 2] *PB*

*Sissy squats*

10 reps

*Leg Exts*

Drop sets

40kg - 2 x 12

30kg - 1 x 10

20kg - 1 x 12

Then back up

40kg - x 8

30kg x 8

repped out 2 sets to fail on 20

*Hams *

*SLDL *for stretching only

2 sets of 12 @ 30kg

*Lying Leg Curls*

70kg - 12 reps

90kg - 10 reps

120kg - 8 reps *PB*

140kg - negatives for 10 reps *PB*

*Calves*

*Standing Calves*

180kg x 20 *PB for reps*

20, 20, 20 heels, toes, then bunny hops

10, 10 - one legged raises

Full stretches a la flex on standing calf machine - 10

repeated as above

Hurt

*Toe Press on Leg Press*

120kg - 20 reps

120kg - 20 fast pulsing reps

Ouchie

we crawled up the stairs and did 15 mins cool down on 5% incline treadmill

WICKED SESSION !!!

Cannot wait to improve some more next week ! ...might take a few days to recover however pmsl


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice work out madam! nice lot of PB's too


----------



## Jem

Aye that was good for me ! wicked - loved it - been moving all day though to try and stave off the pain ....think it's sort of inevitable !


----------



## Jem

Morning, morning ! It's saturday YAY - this means brekkie at sainsbury's

Eggs, sausages, bacon, beans, tomato, mushrooms and even a slice of toast !

YUMMY !

Gutted I am not at the finals but truth be told, it would cost me a fair wedge and I need to put cash aside for sept prep so that i can be onstage at next yrs Brits [well, you gotta be ambitious eh]

Really wanted to see paul up there mind you, support malcolm from my gym & shout for rams. Loads of peeps from here I would have liked to meet in person as well but hey, still gotta go and visit my lovely clairey next week as that is well overdue, along with a painful gym session with Beks !

My legs hurt - lots - good job the culprit responsible for causing the agony is in Blackpool for the week end ...and I hope his hurt too !

Plan for the day then -

Supposed to be arms day today but I am doing back and bis on weds with jay and shoulders with tris tomorrow so now I am a bit thrown ...cannot do ass again because legs hurt too much. Hmmm definitely some abs high volume and 30 mins cardio [work off breakfast] ...fook it, if I do arms today then I can still do bis on weds ...do tris with chest later in the week ..there we go sorted !

Oh and it's day 2 of week 1 of the 100 press up mini challenge ! so will bang that in for kicks and giggles !

Then have some dvds to watch with my son and taking him out for a meal [i'm thinking salmon salad and baked pot - dont hold the butter !]


----------



## Kate1976

Just back from Singapore fllllyyyyy bbbbbyyyy....looks like all is well in here miss :bounce:

Gutted I am missing the Brits too.......

Hope ur good miss?? More later when my jet lagged brain has caught up!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Just back from Singapore fllllyyyyy bbbbbyyyy....looks like all is well in here miss :bounce:
> 
> Gutted I am missing the Brits too.......
> 
> Hope ur good miss?? More later when my jet lagged brain has caught up!


Yep we will have a telephone catch up later in the week and maybe organise a training session for some point in june :thumbup1:

Need your address too !!!!

Back to the gym for the bulking commencement then katie eh :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: it's grrrreat fun - I love it :tongue:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

now you can have cheesecake for breakfast like me


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> now you can have cheesecake for breakfast like me


you dont know how close to the truth that almost is andy :whistling: ....my lad left his portion in the fridge last night and he is taking p!ssing ages to get ready ...my tum is rumbling big time...and it's calling me :lol: I sh!t you not hahaha


----------



## defdaz

Oh god. :ban:


----------



## Jem

LMAO daz - had my big brekkie

made sure I munched every mouthful 40+ times so that I was fuller quicker [lol] - now at home awaiting digestion and then off to the gym. I am eating rocky road GU thingies now though ....just given the box to me lad otherwise I would polish off the lot no problem at all !


----------



## scobielad

Yeah baby...get them in there...something to work off at the gym this afternoon!


----------



## Jem

scobielad said:


> Yeah baby...get them in there...something to work off at the gym this afternoon!


Hah scobie ! I did  ...and v nice they were too !

I am taking this bulking malarkey very seriously :lol:

So just in from the gym - downed the intra-pro, BCAAs and glutamine with a yakking protein bar - dunno about calling it 'cookie dough' - cacky dough was far more appropriate ...

Had a nice arms session - wasnt so strong today but not to worry - I have me training partner for the week so will split bis and tris in the week with chest and back and he WILL make me go heavier !

Chatted with old training partner today - he says I look much better now. Still wrapping my head around the amount of comments akin to that ^^ - I must have really looked like sh!te in the last couple of weeks - no one dared say owt at the time though ...

Some asian bloke felt it was his place to ask me what on earth I was doing to myself ...he said I was wasting away and what was wrong with me :cursing:

I informed him that I have put on at least a stone in the past 3 weeks to which he and another bloke snorted 'rubbish' ...fcukers :cursing:

Told him I had done it for a reason and he said to me that all women are obsessed with fat ...basically he was an ignoramus and I give up talking to people like that - why should I have to justify myself to some bloke with smaller biceps than me. I left him to it.

Thing is - I do look bigger - I am bigger and will continue to get even bigger - there is a theme 

The odd [email protected] is always gonna make comments - I'm used to that now - they just wanna make conversation. The regulars know the score.

*Biceps *

*BBell Curls *

10kg warms x 10

15kg - 3 x 12

*Preacher Curls *

15kg - 15

20kg - 3 x 12; 10; 6

*Dbell Incline Curls *

10kg - 8 reps [too heavy]

7.5kg - 3 x 6's LOL - single arms to take reps to 10 each way [left arm notably weaker still ....]

Repped out on some 5's

*Hammer Curls *

10kgs - 3 x 5's and switched to 7.5 to rep out

*Triceps* 

*Tri Preacher Curl Machine *

10kg x 15

15kg - 12; 10; 9

*Rope PDowns*

20kg - 20

25kg - 12

30kg - 2 x 8

*Triceps Dips on Bar *

sh!t at these today !!!

no strength left in me - managed about 5 then arms collapsed ...managed about another 5 but they were partials really so did a few negatives [as in just lowering to ground slowly] POOPY 

*Bench Dips *

3 x 15 and even these were hurting today

So nothing grand at all today ! so much for big brekkie - perform better on oats it would appear !

*Cardio *

30 mins incline tread on 5%

*Abs *

3 x 15 v sits

3 x 15 machine crunches with 50kgs* PB*

Was meant to go back and finish these but got chatting to someone and didnt have time

Will be doing my press ups tonight so will do some planks while I am doon there lol


----------



## stonecoldzero

Hello Jem -

You sometimes use bad words.


----------



## Jem

stonecoldzero said:


> Hello Jem -
> 
> You sometimes use bad words.


Only when they are a necessity mr stone  ...it's an innate northern thing 

..and there are certain words a lady should never use but we'll not go there !


----------



## stonecoldzero

Hello again Jem -

It's me.

I was so crushed after reading about your competition outing on other threads that I haven't been able to come back in until now.

But now I have.


----------



## Jem

stonecoldzero said:


> Hello again Jem -
> 
> It's me.
> 
> *I was so crushed after reading about your competition outing on other threads that I haven't been able to come back in until now.*
> 
> But now I have.


Hmmm not quite sure what to make of you :confused1: ....taking the p!ss perhaps ? I know we have had words in the past but I thought that was sorted via pm ....or am I just being cynical here ?


----------



## RACK

Just seen the bit about the comments on you looking much better. I think this has a lot to do with your mood too. During prep, especially the last bit, you're fed up and down plus feel like crap and look gaunt, it's just part of the process.

Now you're back to normal but looking stacks better than your starting pics and feeling more full of life.

Or I could just be talking pap and people are looking at your boobs


----------



## scobielad

Pay no attention to those gays at the gym who obviously can't recognise a woman in her prime when they see her. Next time just knock the bell ends in the jaw, that'll show em who has the bigger guns. Really don't think that you are wasting away...far from it. If I was going to compare your level of physical prowess at the moment...it would be to that of a racehorse..and that is good.

Keep bulking it up baby and keep the focus. Enjoy the small moments and PBs.

Scoobs.


----------



## scobielad

RACK said:


> Just seen the bit about the comments on you looking much better. I think this has a lot to do with your mood too. During prep, especially the last bit, you're fed up and down plus feel like crap and look gaunt, it's just part of the process.
> 
> Now you're back to normal but looking stacks better than your starting pics and feeling more full of life.
> 
> Or I could just be talking pap and people are looking at your boobs


Yeah but, nice boobs HAVE to be looked at...HAVE to be.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Just seen the bit about the comments on you looking much better. I think this has a lot to do with your mood too. During prep, especially the last bit, you're fed up and down plus feel like crap and look gaunt, it's just part of the process.
> 
> Now you're back to normal but looking stacks better than your starting pics and feeling more full of life.
> 
> Or I could just be talking pap and people are looking at your boobs


Bit of both I think :thumb: I'm not complaining - makes a change having something there !


----------



## defdaz

stonecoldzero said:


> Hello again Jem -
> 
> It's me.
> 
> I was so crushed after reading about your competition outing on other threads that I haven't been able to come back in until now.
> 
> But now I have.


Erm do you train at jem's gym dude? If not there's some people there I think you'd have some great sessions with! :whistling:

Hardcore workout Jem, not surprised you didn't have much left for the dips! I always do bodyweight exercises first to avoid embarrassment! :cursing: :lol:

Keep that fire roaring in your belly Em! It's awesome. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Erm do you train at jem's gym dude? If not there's some people there I think you'd have some great sessions with! :whistling:
> 
> Hardcore workout Jem, not surprised you didn't have much left for the dips! I always do bodyweight exercises first to avoid embarrassment! :cursing: :lol:
> 
> Keep that fire roaring in your belly Em! It's awesome. :thumbup1:


Do you think he's taking the mick as well then daz ? I thought maybe I was being paranoid :confused1:

Hmmm didn't feel so strong yesterday Darren - normally I do tris then bis but sure someone told me to do it the other way round but I cannot recall whether it was Paul or someone I should not have listened to ...sure it was Paul !

Wanted to start on dips but bars were all busy ...I think they are perhaps the best thing for them besides cg bench/skulls & press ups [i was being scrutinised yesterday though so didnt fancy lying down :lol: ]

I am booooooooooored though ....I just wanna be doing it ....and I seem to have to take so much time to recover and rest ...I am fidget personified so not really good at this particular protocol 

Still, have my press up challenge to carry on with & then after that I really, really wanna try the gym jones 300 circuit - it looks awesome !!! I would definitely post that up if I managed to do it - although, I reckon to pull that off in 20 mins would take me until sept next year ...not this year !

Got to keep the challenges coming to keep me entertained though ...

Aims for this week are~

* 100 press up challenge week 2

* PB on back somewhere - prob not deads as jay has lower back problems so may be lat pulldowns or seated row

* PB on arms

* PB on delts

* PB on chest with help of Beks sat morning !

* PB on amount of banana mochas I can down on sat night with claire


----------



## defdaz

PMSL on the last PB 

Yes definitely a funny one Jem. You do attract them don't you! 

Who's this Darren person?  Only my Mum and old people call me Darren Em... :lol:

I'd personally do tri's first as they are 2/3rds of your upper arm. People are always going on about my arms even when I think my bi's are crap so it just shows eh.

Great idea to list some PB's and tick them off throughout the week.... like it... might have to copy it... 

Quads in a min, just had a very naughty banana, was very nice!!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> PMSL on the last PB
> 
> Yes definitely a funny one Jem. You do attract them don't you!
> 
> Who's this Darren person?  Only my Mum and old people call me Darren Em... :lol:
> 
> I'd personally do tri's first as they are 2/3rds of your upper arm. People are always going on about my arms even when I think my bi's are crap so it just shows eh.
> 
> Great idea to list some PB's and tick them off throughout the week.... like it... might have to copy it...
> 
> Quads in a min, just had a very naughty banana, was very nice!!


Think I have 'naive & trusting fool, always willing to give the benefit of the doubt' stamped on my foreheed  ...didnt realise my forehead was that big mind you ...

Yeah well Paul has me on tris twice per wk now for that reason - as they do need to grow ...and nice tris are what give ladies the lovely curves so a win-win for on stage buffness & off season femininity :thumb:

Which reminds me - must take measurements of them - def grown since show - well back to former size at least ! Looking larrrrrge to me but that's body dysmorphia a tad ...I feel massive in comparison to 3 weeks ago 

I have lists for everything now dazzle - that's another thing I learnt from prep ...keep records ! it drives me on ...would just flounder otherwise

Must pop into your journal - been reading some stuff which might interest you if you dont already know about it ..

Banana - 27.5g carbs per 7.5 inch - meh - my fave but for some reason - this weekend I have no appetite at all......all cheats have been a washout really ...will be starving by tomorrow no doubt and craving everything I should have had ...still will make up for it over next weekend.


----------



## Jem

Trained shoulders with Paul Smilie today 

As I said - everyone [always a few tw'ts but you know - par for the course and all...] at the gym is being really supportive now and I am taking full advantage of all the offers of help because I really need to bust my ass and make the changes :cursing: I dont have time to mess about anymore - I mean business.

I will try and remember it all haha - I really didnt take too much notice of the weights in between grunting !

Was a good session though - I was definitely feeling it ! ...and I am most definitely feeling it now ...if I carry on training like that I will most certainly have shoulders at some point soon :thumbup1:

I really liked the way he trains his delts actually - it's very natural, as he pointed out, the shoulder is a rotational joint so therefore movements should arc for all exercises. Was good - means I can really focus on hitting the sweet spots ! :thumbup1:

Erm we did:

I had already done 4 sets of *lat raises *with 4's & 5's so then with paul did:

*Seated bent over laterals *

5kg - 12 reps

4kg - 15 reps

4kg - 12 reps

*Arnold Press [sort of ...] *

5kg to practise x 10

10kg - 3 sets of about 10 reps each I think - last couple of last 2 sets were assisted

I never thought I would be able to go that heavy actually so was surprised. Just a small range of motion to make sure that only the delts are hit

Felt good !

*Wide Grip Pulldown to forehead and leaning back *

This was super - really brought the rear delts into play - I felt every rep!

40kg x 10

50kg x 6 then dropped to 40 as it was pulling me out of the seat :lol: ...not quite strong enough for the 50's yet ! - about another 8 reps there I think

40kg x 16 reps

*Angled Dbell Row thing lying on incline bench *

2 sets of this each arm x 10-12 reps with p!ssy small weight - man can you feel it though !

*Shrugs on standing calve raise machine *

40's [?] x 12

50's ? not too sure but think I did 2 sets of these with some assistance on the last reps

God - it hurts. Nicer than that farmers thingy that I normally use though - no back involved at all. Thought it was quite ingenious to do it on there :thumb:

Did some abs after and I was pooped !

Oh and how could I forget my press up challenge - did 5 sets of 12 press ups today !

Great session

Loving all the help I am getting :bounce:

Also had a chap come over and tell me how impressed he was with the way I had bounced back from the show. He said that as a PE teacher, he had been growing concerned at how gaunt and obsessive I appeared to be getting and was on the verge of saying something to me. He praised me for picking myself back up after the show and said I was looking great now. Which was nice ! He's a nice chap and meant well.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

He meant well! he was going to come over and say something, like what? "erm excuse me i don't know you but you look a bit skinny like" non-bodybuilders will never understand the things we do.......i would have chewed him a new ass hole for even telling me what he was "going to do".......rub the writing off your head woman


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> He meant well! he was going to come over and say something, like what? "erm excuse me i don't know you but you look a bit skinny like" non-bodybuilders will never understand the things we do.......i would have chewed him a new ass hole for even telling me what he was "going to do".......rub the writing off your head woman


  3rd day on the trot someone has said similar things though andy - I just cannot bark at them all - I just smile and nod! He did mean well ...honest. They dont understand that's all. He said he thought I was OCD ...I told him that part was true :thumb:


----------



## scobielad

Jem said:


> 3rd day on the trot someone has said similar things though andy - I just cannot bark at them all - I just smile and nod! He did mean well ...honest. They dont understand that's all. He said he thought I was OCD ...I told him that part was true :thumb:


Seem to be a lot of negatives from these bum boys...I'd have asked one question.

'Whats yer number doll?':laugh: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

scobielad said:


> Seem to be a lot of negatives from these bum boys...I'd have asked one question.
> 
> 'Whats yer number doll?':laugh: :innocent:


Good job you're not in my gym then scobie - I go there to train not tart about ...I save the flirting for elsewhere


----------



## scobielad

Jem said:


> Good job you're not in my gym then scobie - I go there to train not tart about ...I save the flirting for elsewhere


BORING!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Jem

scobielad said:


> BORING!!!!:laugh:


YEP - but most sensible if you are one of very few women who train there ....you know what lads are like doncha


----------



## Dezw

You got the lads all sussed out Jem!

There's this young girl that works in the gym I train, and the lads follow her everywhere, it is so funny, ahhh the joys of being young and full of test.


----------



## scobielad

Jem said:


> YEP - but most sensible if you are one of very few women who train there ....you know what lads are like doncha


Ok...what if I said...'Fancy some skull crushers....and after doll can I get yer number?' Would that work? lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Dezw said:


> You got the lads all sussed out Jem!
> 
> There's this young girl that works in the gym I train, and the lads follow her everywhere, it is so funny, ahhh the joys of being young and full of test.


  funny 

erm you lot really aren't all that hard to suss out dez  - same goes for women mind you ...come into my gym selling bags or perfume and I'll sharp flutter me eyelashes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

scobielad said:


> Ok...what if I said...'Fancy some skull crushers....and after doll can I get yer number?' Would that work? lol :thumbup1:


Might do ...if I didnt lift more than you ...judging by your journal ...I stand a good chance of whooping your sorry ass on them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scobielad

Jem said:


> funny
> 
> erm you lot really aren't all that hard to suss out dez  - same goes for women mind you ...come into my gym selling bags or perfume and I'll sharp flutter me eyelashes :lol: :lol: :lol:


'Heeellllooooo ladies...I say as I walk in...any of you divas fancy the latest Radley model or Loius Vitton'?

I'm in there....YES. Maybe I should have learnt something from Bruno after all. Fashion gets there attention...note to self.


----------



## Dezw

We are pretty much all the same, infact I almost dropped a bar on my head the other week when this tall, blonde chick walked past as I was on the last rep of a heavy military press session.....her ass looked so nice I completely forgot where I was and almost bounced the bar off my skull, lucky boy!


----------



## Jem

Dez - LMAO ...there is a mat in my gym beside the triceps machine & if the men get distracted they all trip up on it - tis really quite a hoot watching them try to style it oot pmsl


----------



## Dezw

Jem said:


> Dez - LMAO ...there is a mat in my gym beside the triceps machine & if the men get distracted they all trip up on it - tis really quite a hoot watching them try to style it oot pmsl


Haha there will be a few red faces I'm sure when they realise they're perving has been rumbled.


----------



## Jem

Dezw said:


> Haha there will be a few red faces I'm sure when they realise they're perving has been rumbled.


Their vanity you mean .....;I think most of the time they are looking at themselves in the mirrors dez


----------



## Ryan16

luckily a young lad like myself does none of this :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

course not ryan .....


----------



## stonecoldzero

Hi Jem -

Haven't looked in for a couple of days.

Sorry to see you took my last post the wrong way. I genuinely felt bad for you from what I had read on other threads - they sounded like you got a sh1t deal on stage. So I didn't read your journal for a while after that, til now, so I don't know what happened since. You'd obviously worked hard, dieted hard etc. and Paul, particularly, seemed vexed at the way things went

I know I certainly don't have the discipline to do what you did, nor the stones to get up on a stage to be judged. You won't find a single post on this entire forum where I've criticised someone's physique in any way - because I wouldn't.

In the past, you didn't like a post I'd made that wasn't directed at you. I apologised and removed it. Hadn't thought about it since then. 

If I had something to apologise for I would. It seems the reason you thought I was being snide, and stopped giving me "the benefit of the doubt" was because some a$$hole I've never had any contact with jumped in saying I was, even calling me out about training. Whatever, loser.

Anyway, all the best to you Jem. Too bad about the misunderstanding.

Kinda bummed out,

scz


----------



## Jem

stonecoldzero said:


> Hi Jem -
> 
> Haven't looked in for a couple of days.
> 
> Sorry to see you took my last post the wrong way. I genuinely felt bad for you from what I had read on other threads - they sounded like you got a sh1t deal on stage. So I didn't read your journal for a while after that, til now, so I don't know what happened since. You'd obviously worked hard, dieted hard etc. and Paul, particularly, seemed vexed at the way things went
> 
> I know I certainly don't have the discipline to do what you did, nor the stones to get up on a stage to be judged. You won't find a single post on this entire forum where I've criticised someone's physique in any way - because I wouldn't.
> 
> In the past, you didn't like a post I'd made that wasn't directed at you. I apologised and removed it. Hadn't thought about it since then.
> 
> If I had something to apologise for I would. It seems the reason you thought I was being snide, and stopped giving me "the benefit of the doubt" was because some a$$hole I've never had any contact with jumped in saying I was, even calling me out about training. Whatever, loser.
> 
> Anyway, all the best to you Jem. Too bad about the misunderstanding.
> 
> Kinda bummed out,
> 
> scz


I apologise wholeheartedly then :confused1: ...that's the sceptic in me stone ....I thought you were taking the p!ss out of me because I've had similar treatment in the past. It's the whole internet thing - I take people's posts at face value and I am genuine but sometimes I think I am a bit naive 

Sorry mate - I feel like a real idiot now :ban:


----------



## Jem

*Glutes and Cardio *

15 mins warm up on cross trainer

*SQUATS*

Thought should do some squats to aid the old buttocks along so went on the smiths, did them knees together-feet together a la kimberley-ann stylie then some plie squats - all focused on hitting the glutes only and taking the quads out [which still hurt immense amounts from Friday's leg session]

warm on 20kg

15 reps

30kg

12 reps

40kg

12 reps

50kg

2 x 12 reps

30kg

12 reps

20kg

20 reps

When I put the 20kg plates on, it wasnt racked properly and fell, as I moved to try and get out of the way - the plates caught me down my thighs and scraped the length of them....I now have massive bruising [look like I have been in a car crash] ...very painful and swollen

Will take a pic so you can share my pain lmao - oh the pain we have to endure for this sport !!!

*Malika's Glute Busters *

4 sets of 15 reps [tri set of donkey calves at various degrees and angles] with 10lb leg weights

Gotta say - it doesnt get easier the more you do it pmsl

*Press Ups*

Alternated wide and close hand placement

6 sets - 12;15;11;10;10;16

Getting better !!!

Tris look good after these - how vain am I ...

*Cardio*

Was talking & got a touch carried away but was p!ssy flat treadmill so wont amount to much overkill

1 hour flat treadmill walking


----------



## Jem

Here is my poorly leg  that's gonna look nice in the dress I was planning on wearing on saturday night :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Ouch!!!

Good news - I got you a pass :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> Good news - I got you a pass :thumb:


Hahaha how did you pull that one off then  well done bex :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Irish Beast

What have u done to you leg?

Kicking mackems I trust?


----------



## Ryan16

good working out  , ouch on the leg  when you next going to do a comp :thumb: ?


----------



## Jem

Smiths machine wasnt racked properly and fell down when I put the plates on it - scraped down my thigh on it's journey !

I would like to say it was from abusing maccums - but it wasnt ....

It looks even worse now it's blue and purple ...

Next comp is November Ryan


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Here is my poorly leg  that's gonna look nice in the dress I was planning on wearing on saturday night :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 40666


Ouchy! I've got some jan tana left that'll cover that up a treat


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Ouchy! I've got some jan tana left that'll cover that up a treat


LOL Kate - I have been considering the dream tan comp colour :lol: :lol: :lol: should see the state of it - both thighs mind you - not just the one ...ffs !!!


----------



## Ryan16

aw k  hope all goes well when you get there  you going for the same catagory again ? hope the legs better soon!


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> aw k  hope all goes well when you get there  you going for the same catagory again ? hope the legs better soon!


Yes ...but am improved version of me showing otherwise I wont bother .... :thumbup1: fankoo ryan


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> Yes ...but am improved version of me showing otherwise I wont bother .... :thumbup1: fankoo ryan


im sure you'l look better  you look great already so can only go forward with improving :thumb: and not a problem Jem 

i hope that makes sense to you as sometimes my little head works and sees things in wierd ways :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Hahaha how did you pull that one off then  well done bex :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


I just asked for one :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> im sure you'l look better  you look great already so can only go forward with improving :thumb: and not a problem Jem
> 
> i hope that makes sense to you as sometimes my little head works and sees things in wierd ways :lol:


Thanks Ryan - yes it makes sense 

I am just not under-estimating the amount of work I need to put in to improve - may happen to timescale, it may not. All I can do is work like a dog, eat and train with the big lifters as much as possible - so that's the plan :thumb:



Beklet said:


> I just asked for one :laugh:


much appreciated Bex - so looking forward to our session :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Blady hell you dont do things by half!! Hope leg goes back to normal colour soon, and hope its not too sore :S xxx


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Blady hell you dont do things by half!! Hope leg goes back to normal colour soon, and hope its not too sore :S xxx


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Yep Extreme Em :thumb: If I could bottle that - I'd be rich ! Tara, I only posted one thigh - couldnt get the pic of both of them ...it's down both though  ...looks bloody awful this morning ! Bright poiple :whistling:

Still - no pain, no gain !!

Hope you are well chicken pie ? :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Im ok im sticking with the program and leaning up nicely and training my ar$e off


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Im ok im sticking with the program and leaning up nicely and training my ar$e off


that's the stuff  sounds so simple doesnt it ? ....think a lot of people under estimate just how fcuking hard it really is though ...hang in there and let's have you on that stage come september ! 16 weeks to go is it ? ...hmmm gives me 16 weeks to eat junk food - best make the most of it !


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> that's the stuff  sounds so simple doesnt it ? ....think a lot of people under estimate just how fcuking hard it really is though ...hang in there and let's have you on that stage come september ! 16 weeks to go is it ? ...hmmm gives me 16 weeks to eat junk food - best make the most of it !


Lol @ eating Junk food :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## RACK

How's the legs today? x


----------



## Jem

Aching and an attractive shade of purple ! I'm such a muppeto .....

Back now are ya ? get in that gym and smash some pbs please slacker xxx


----------



## RACK

Yeah I'm back. My god you work me hard!!!! I'll see what I can do on chest later. Going to be changin it round soon anyway, abs need to be back for Ibiza. Pouring Corona down and having teenage girls lick it off my torso without abs would just be rude 

PS I'll let you off with going to New Look the other day, that white top I've got on for that Facebook pic was only £6 from Top Man lol Bargain!!!


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Yeah I'm back. My god you work me hard!!!! I'll see what I can do on chest later. Going to be changin it round soon anyway, abs need to be back for Ibiza. Pouring Corona down and having teenage girls lick it off my torso without abs would just be rude
> 
> PS I'll let you off with going to New Look the other day, that white top I've got on for that Facebook pic was only £6 from Top Man lol Bargain!!!


Well you'd best make the most of your holiday...and if having skanky drunken teens licking your hard come by stomach is what floats yer boat ...then work is needed before you go :lol: :lol: :lol:

Chest is good J - but thicker is better - we all know that :thumb:

Sssssh ffs - we dont do bargains  ...you get what you pay for in life !


----------



## RACK

HAHAHA!!!! The cheek!! I'll just be doing my mate a favour, I line the skanks up, he lays them down lol. I'm not a TART like you keep saying  I'm too picky


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> HAHAHA!!!! The cheek!! I'll just be doing my mate a favour, I line the skanks up, he lays them down lol. I'm not a TART like you keep saying  I'm too picky


Well cannot having you getting all complacent now can we 

Least you're not as picky as me ...I'll die a born again v if I'm not careful :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Well cannot having you getting all complacent now can we
> 
> Least you're not as picky as me ...I'll die a born again v if I'm not careful :lol: :lol: :lol:


Me too hun...perhaps we can open our own convent?

How long do you have to be celibate for before your officially classified a v again? :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Me too hun...perhaps we can open our own convent?
> 
> How long do you have to be celibate for before your officially classified a v again? :laugh:


Not sure but we can be the Sisters of Arnold :thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

there's a diiference between self-imposed celibacy and "too drunk to shag"


----------



## Jem

I'm not sure what that means andy - but I dont drink so erm - I can assure you, it's self imposed ...

Just about to set off for the gym with not a clue as to what I am going to do ...

So far this week I have done:

Sunday - Delts & abs

Monday - Glutes & cardio

Today - ?

*Remainder of the week *

Weds - Back and Bis

Thursday - Triceps

Friday - Legs [OMFG]

Saturday - Chest and delts with Bex

Sunday - driving back from Bedford with a potentially large hangover

Thinking - looking at that, that today will be high volume abs session - some dbell pullovers, hanging leg raises, oblique stuff, press up challenge + planks

with some cardio thrown in for good measure. Need lots of strength for toms back session as I know I will be pushed to absolute failure


----------



## suliktribal

Kate1976 said:


> Me too hun...perhaps we can open our own convent?
> 
> How long do you have to be celibate for before your officially classified a v again? :laugh:


About as long as me.

I've forgotten what it's like.

My willy really is just between me and the toilet. I like to think I'm extra special 'cos so few people have seen it!


----------



## RACK

Give over, I'm well picky haha

As "when has it been too long?" usually if it's healed up then you know it's been a while. 1 session a week should be standard practice to stop frustration/madness and save a fortune on betteries!

@Khaos, beig too drunk lol isn't that the reason Viagra and Ciallis were made mate 

back to training, liking the look of the ab session Em, how much cardio are you doing these days?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Give over, I'm well picky haha
> 
> As "when has it been too long?" usually if it's healed up then you know it's been a while. 1 session a week should be standard practice to stop frustration/madness and save a fortune on betteries!
> 
> @Khaos, beig too drunk lol isn't that the reason Viagra and Ciallis were made mate
> 
> back to training, liking the look of the ab session Em, how much cardio are you doing these days?


LOL re sex - give over ! it's like ear piercings ...you can go a few yrs without wearing any ... 

I'm in no rush, I'll wait for desperate dan cow pie instead of settling for starters ...

Re cardio john~; not that much tbh matie - I am finding that my session at the gym are very intense and leave me exhausted to the core. Once done, the fear of catabolism sets in :confused1:

This week I have done cardio x 60 mins yesterday but v low intensity

Will do 30-45 mins today depending on how I feel after abs session

Aiming to do 5 x per week but it's not my focus at the minute - maintaining the abs and getting the strength up by grabbing the big lifters when they are free is my sole purpose in gym at the moment.

I am getting used to the fact that I am bulking - I feel beefy and have not weighed for about 2 weeks .... I will get some pics over the weekend when I train with Bex and then night time ones when I go out with claire and this will serve as a guide as to how I am looking ...


----------



## RACK

It's a good thing to see in that post that you haven't gone back to the cardio bunny ways and you seem head strong on bulking, nice one 

Feeling beefy is just due to feeling so flat for so long with the prep. I feel huge at the min but not exactly a giant at 14st 5lb eh.

Oooooo for the pics


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> I am getting used to the fact that I am bulking - I feel beefy and have not weighed for about 2 weeks .... I will get some pics over the weekend when I train with Bex and then night time ones when I go out with claire and this will serve as a guide as to how I am looking ...


Next to me you will look positively svelte lol!!!:laugh:


----------



## hilly

glad ure putting more focus on gaining some muscle jem.

Im the same, trying to get my head round the fact you cnt stay contest lean all the time and pack on good muscle which i seriously need to do.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> It's a good thing to see in that post that you haven't gone back to the cardio bunny ways and you seem head strong on bulking, nice one
> 
> Feeling beefy is just due to feeling so flat for so long with the prep. I feel huge at the min but not exactly a giant at 14st 5lb eh.
> 
> Oooooo for the pics





Beklet said:


> Next to me you will look positively svelte lol!!!:laugh:





hilly said:


> glad ure putting more focus on gaining some muscle jem.
> 
> Im the same, trying to get my head round the fact you cnt stay contest lean all the time and pack on good muscle which i seriously need to do.


Yeah - it's not easy tbh ...my whole life I strived to be thin - then got into this game, got on stage and now focus changes again ...now, that is a headfook !

BUT me, I'm a tad OCD - I don't do things by halves and once my mind is set on something I get a one track mind ....so bulk it is and currently banishing the desire to pop fat burners/stims and get on the cardio ...

I really cannot step on the scales - if I do it's game over ...I just know it !

Too much for my poor little head to take.

IF I post pics and I look like a chubba then someone is gonna have to inform me so I can trim diet down ...thing is - clothes are fine. I have put weight on round the waist that's for sure - where it was concave, it is most certainly rounded now but it's not flabby so I'll swallow it and concentrate on getting a stronger core.

I cannot really see though ...to me, I look massive but then I didnt know realise just how lean I had got so it's very difficult to find equilibrium with pre prep and now, if that makes sense.


----------



## FATBOY

nice to see you still positive jem you can only get better


----------



## Jem

FATBOY said:


> nice to see you still positive jem you can only get better


cheers fattie  got to haven't you - no point crying over that which you have no control ! it's only made me more determined ...how frustrating it is though - to not be as strong as I would like, that's the p!ssy thing about training with blokes ...I don't like being weak :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Best laid plans and all that ....old training partner was in so thought might as well do chest and tris with him 

*Chest *

*Smiths Incline Bench *

warm up on bar x 20

20kg x 15

30kg x 8 [oh my :cursing: ]

25kg x 10

P!ssed off with it - very frustrating - want it so badly but there is just no strength in it :cursing: I am truly crap at this ....weakest body part - pathetic & embarrassing

______________________________________________________________

*Incline DBell Press*

12kg [per arm]

1 x 12

1 x 10

1 x 12 [last 2 assisted]

Left arm lets me down all the time ....

______________________________________________________________

*Flyes & Flat Machine Press Superset*

10kg dbells x 10 reps

switch to 10kg press x 10 reps

x 2 sets

Last set

10kg x 6 reps [failed]

10kg press x 8 reps and failed again

_____________________________________________________________

*Triceps*

*Pulldowns [straight bar] *

2 plates [? weight] - 16 reps

3 plates x 2 sets of 8

____________________________________________________________

*DBell OH Exts*

20kg x 8 reps

10kg - 2 x 8 reps

Single arms - 1.5kg [OMFG the humiliation] - 2 x 15 reps per arm

____________________________________________________________

*Triceps Preacher Curls - machine*

5kg x about 30 LOL - too light

10kg x 12

15kg x 8 reps and 2 assisted

dropped back to 10kg and repped to fail

____________________________________________________________

That was it - WAKE UP CALL ....must eat before training ! Had a low carb day today & didnt eat at all before training and boy does it make a difference in strength :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Here is my poorly leg update !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Here is my poorly leg update !
> 
> View attachment 40720


Ouch! :sad:


----------



## Ryan16

Ouch legs look sore  hope they are better soon  !


----------



## Jem

Gotta laugh havent you ....I mean ffs - I rarely go out and then when I do eventually plan something, I'm gonna rock up like a domestic abuse victim.....

Plus 2 leg sessions planned this week, one of which is with an absolute beast ...heaviest lifter in the gym :-(

That's what you call sod's law !


----------



## Jem

Ok so had a body headfook last night ....was up late obsessing, thinking I have gone right back to pre-prep state! I just am having problems seeing the real me in the mirror at the moment.

Size 10 combats that were hanging off me when I did the show are now fitting comfortably ...now please help me get this into perspective - I shouldn't be too small for size 10 trousers ...not at my height ! so this means I am not fat ....I feel like Jekyll and Hyde ...arguing with myself.

This morning I got up and did 45 mins fasted cardio which is fine so long as I dont do anymore after my back workout ...

Struggling with it at the moment !

Rollercoaster - much eh ...


----------



## Galtonator

Jem think about how good you looked for your show. You are not fat infact from you avi you look lean and healthy


----------



## Jem

Galtonator said:


> Jem think about how good you looked for your show. You are not fat infact from you avi you look lean and healthy


I am looking at me today versus me on stage day - that's the whole problem! :confused1:


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> I am looking at me today versus me on stage day - that's the whole problem! :confused1:


Simples don't look in the mirror, & don't weigh, & put all clothes away from competition weight :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> Simples don't look in the mirror, & don't weigh, & put all clothes away from competition weight :thumbup1:


 :lol: ...sucks big time ....obsessed with mirror linny and taking feckin pictures to analyse ....sh!t it's an awful feeling when everyone else is leaning up - took me so long to get there and 4 weeks to feel like a fat momma again :confused1: :lol:


----------



## RACK

have a look how much healthier you look and feel from 4 weeks from the show.

As I said in my journal, all you're doing now is getting yourself ready for the next prep, but you'll be bigger and leaner than the starting point before so stop stressing.

No one's saying you can't do cardio, and if it makes you feel better keep it in there. 45mins won't stop you growing too much and will help you keep lean but more importantly keep your head straight.

I'm not going to say "oh you're not fat" as this will prob see me getting told to "eff off!"  x


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> :lol: ...sucks big time ....obsessed with mirror linny and taking feckin pictures to analyse ....sh!t it's an awful feeling when everyone else is leaning up - took me so long to get there and 4 weeks to feel like a fat momma again :confused1: :lol:


Only way I can now look in a full length mirror is by going to the gym, I've smashed all mine 

It's going to feel sh1t BUT it's not healthy or viable to stay at the comp weight you reached, especially with fluctuating hormones.

You've seen what you can be SO you will always compare yourself to that from now on.

If you are trying to now build some size you can't possibly do it & stay lean, horrible yes, sh1t yes, tough yes :laugh::laugh: BUT you will get there again that's a fact  xx


----------



## kitt81

chick ive bee ntelling my friend exact same thing when she was instructed by her trainer to eat wot she wanted and no training for a week!! lol fkin near killed her not eatin turkey and egg whites and no cardio lol. but she looks and feels betr for it and is now ready to get stuck into some good heavy training.

as for me, am havin a fat week lol, off diet and not trained since last tues. itching to get back in the gym now, raring to go. bee na while since i looked forward to training!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem do I have to shout at you?

How ****ing ILL did you feel the week/few days before show? Do you really think you can live like that all year round???

Weigh yourself.

This is what I do.... I normally put on about 3lbs after a show in 1st few days.... then within 1-2 weeks am 7lbs up.

Ideally I try not to put on more than 10-14lbs fat and water above your show weight.... bear in mind you are looking to add muscle over the months though so take that into account as time goes on. You're taller than me too though remember so your ideal figure may be a little higher.

As you were


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Ok so had a body headfook last night ....was up late obsessing, thinking I have gone right back to pre-prep state! I just am having problems seeing the real me in the mirror at the moment.
> 
> Size 10 combats that were hanging off me when I did the show are now fitting comfortably ...now please help me get this into perspective - I shouldn't be too small for size 10 trousers ...not at my height ! so this means I am not fat ....I feel like Jekyll and Hyde ...arguing with myself.
> 
> This morning I got up and did 45 mins fasted cardio which is fine so long as I dont do anymore after my back workout ...
> 
> Struggling with it at the moment !
> 
> Rollercoaster - much eh ...


Look here, missis......If I could get into size 10 jeans, I would look very very slim, in fact if I were to compete, I'd probably struggle on comp day to get into an 8....

I'm a foot shorter than you and a smaller build.....you are not fat!!!!


----------



## Jem

LMAO ...Linny, J, Kitt, Z & Bex ...thanks for the bollockings....and I do know deep down ....I'll shut up now because everyone [and I mean everyone I see] says how much better I am looking. I managed to only do 15 mins cardio on stepper before my little boxing pal came over and asked me what I was doing when I was supposed to be bulking...[on face book nothing is a secret pmsl] ....I have no idea what I weigh now - I am guessing I am a stone over stage weight but gave the scales away...


----------



## Jem

*Back*

Shoulders were aching from the other day as were triceps so it was not the best day to do back but I didnt have an option as I am away at the weekend.

*Chins*

3 sets 10;12;11

Yay for me - someone had hold of my legs mind you but bloody hell - still does the job. I must grow lats ...ffs

Drained the feckin life out of me

_______________________________________________________________

*Lat Pulldowns wide grip*

2 sets x 30kg - 15 reps

_______________________________________________________________

*Seated Row *

3 sets of 40kg - 12 reps each

_______________________________________________________________

*DBell Row*

10kg x 15

15kg - 2 x 8

[per arm]

_______________________________________________________________

*Narrow Grip PDown*

40kg - 2 x 12

50kg - 1 x 10; 1 x 6 [failed]

_______________________________________________________________

*DBell Pullovers*

12kgs - 3 x 10;11;12

______________________________________________________________

*Deads *

50kg - 1 x 8 then dropped it

Fooked and couldnt face doing anymore after resting

______________________________________________________________

*Stepper*

15 mins and then was shooed off it and told to go home pmsl 

______________________________________________________________


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lol I just written up back workout too.... considerably shorter! 

Why you doing deads at end?


----------



## 3752

Emma next time you have a head fook give me a call......not dieting now so you can pester me all you want....hold on you did when i was


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol I just written up back workout too.... considerably shorter!
> 
> Why you doing deads at end?


wasnt meant to go like that 

just had spot for chins at start so nabbed him before he went ...then was meant to do deads but gym was heaving and they have stopped deading on all racks bar 1 ffs ...which was occupied ...then went and did wg pdowns which was a mistake LOL - already done chins ...then was meant to do 1 row but forgot and did feckin 2 ....dbell rows and seated rows ....and so on and so on ... MEH

still - at least I did chins - felt good !


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> Emma next time you have a head fook give me a call......not dieting now so you can pester me all you want....hold on you did when i was


LOL ...yes I did :thumb:

you sure about that call though .... you know how you have to remind me to breathe every so often  ...cheers Paul


----------



## 3752

give me a call tomorrow i am working from home so can stop to chat


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> give me a call tomorrow i am working from home so can stop to chat


I love a good chat me :lol:

about 12 o clock when I have shoved the kids out of the door for the weekend :thumb:

and no...not loving bulking or whatever this period in time is ....bloaty time more appropriate :confused1:


----------



## Jem

...and look I am still awake ....

reason being ?

quark before bed ...mixed as usual

went to eat it - thought it tasted a bit odd but was the right colour so kept eating...then realised - it was not whey I had added but fooking SUPERPUMP ....

NB: vascularity & pump is not needed in my bedroom !

Sh!t I'm gonna be up all night LMFAO !!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> ...and look I am still awake ....
> 
> reason being ?
> 
> quark before bed ...mixed as usual
> 
> went to eat it - thought it tasted a bit odd but was the right colour so kept eating...then realised - it was not whey I had added but fooking SUPERPUMP ....
> 
> NB: vascularity & pump is not needed in my bedroom !
> 
> Sh!t I'm gonna be up all night LMFAO !!!!


You fcking doughnut....!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have you not got any nytol or owt? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> You fcking doughnut....!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have you not got any nytol or owt? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


FPMSL have got some 5-HTP - thrown 3 of those down - take aboot 35 mins to kick in i think - got some Kalms as well - might go and look for them   can you believe it ffs :laugh:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> ...and look I am still awake ....
> 
> reason being ?
> 
> quark before bed ...mixed as usual
> 
> went to eat it - thought it tasted a bit odd but was the right colour so kept eating...then realised - it was not whey I had added but fooking SUPERPUMP ....
> 
> NB: vascularity & pump is not needed in my bedroom !
> 
> Sh!t I'm gonna be up all night LMFAO !!!!


funniest thing i have heard for a long time......lol


----------



## Linny

Jem you've really cheered me up this morning, taking superpump :laugh: I took 4 eph 1 night thinking they were tissue salts, was up all night, will never keep things in similar tubs from now on, separate rooms is better

x


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> funniest thing i have heard for a long time......lol





Linny said:


> Jem you've really cheered me up this morning, taking superpump :laugh: I took 4 eph 1 night thinking they were tissue salts, was up all night, will never keep things in similar tubs from now on, separate rooms is better
> 
> x


Wide awake this morning :thumb: just wondering when I will come down from it !

I agree Linny - the tubs arent even similar though - ones massive, the other bright blue ...and I'm not even dieting :lol: :lol: :lol:

Riiight - had a chat with Paul the head doctor ...few things sorted !

Just done biceps today - went to do some cardio but then one of the lads was in doing them so I jumped in. I have created a monster here. Hopefully.

Bit of a funny one - followed his lead and was kinda fst style - all leaned towards pump - great for the ego but not right for me to do all the time. Made a nice change though.

*Standing Single arm DBell curls *

5 sets of 10 per arm

started on 5kgs - too light

10kgs - 1 set [too heavy to get reps out]

7kgs - 4 sets

*Preacher Curl Machine *

20kg alternating arms - 12 reps x 2

Pin out - 12 x 1

Single arm reps x 10 - 2 sets [email protected] x 10; 1 set 40kg x 8 per arm

*Straight Bar Cable Curls *

20kg - 30 reps with 10 sec pause every 10

Pin out - repped to fail [about 25 reps]

*High Cable [Poser] Curls straddling bench *

Pin out - 3 sets of 10

1 set with ropes with assistance from a very big black man :confused1: ..dunno who he was LOL but he felt it was his duty 

Fun and nice pump but will stick to pscarb style session in future.

Going back later to do a much needed cardio and sunbed session - looking forward to that :bounce:


----------



## defdaz

LMAO @ superpump!! Hope you got at least a bit of sleep Em! LOL!!

Seems like a good couple of workouts - FST rocks for weak bodyparts I think. Very impressive number of chins too (okay with an ickle bit of assistance maybe but still.. blimey). Hope your head is sorted now?


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> LMAO @ superpump!! Hope you got at least a bit of sleep Em! LOL!!
> 
> Seems like a good couple of workouts - FST rocks for weak bodyparts I think. Very impressive number of chins too (okay with an ickle bit of assistance maybe but still.. blimey). Hope your head is sorted now?


Hiya dazzle  where you been eh ...skiving ? best not be ! Loads of peeps doing the sept show - lad i trained with today is doing it - first timers ..should be a jolly good turnout :thumb: It will be nice to just spectate - :bounce:

I was pleased with the chins - lots of help but only way to get better at chins is to do chins right ! before you know it I'll be up and doon that bar like a yo yo. Persistance always pays off ...and I'm persistant :lol:

Head is sorted I hope - new diet from tomorrow - lower carbs [cannot take them, eugh bloat] so should feel better after a few days :thumbup1:

Been and done 45 mins cardio on the cross trainer to make myself feel a bit better - MAN was it hot - dripping !! Then went on s/bed for 30 mins - fell asleep as well and didnt wake up till the timer went off ...that'll be superpump wearing off pmsl

Gonna do my press ups later [on week 2 now so progressing nicely]


----------



## defdaz

Take a look at my journal update Em... bad times. 

You're going to be there? Waaaaay cooool! I expect some 'KEEP IT TIGHT DAZZLER!! IT'S YOURS DAZ!!!' then 

Chins - yep defo agree with you there mate. I started in my mom's shed doing negatives as I couldn't do a single rep. Bucket underneath the bar to help me jump to the top of the rep and everything lol! I ended up being able to do 25 strict chins with a 20kg plate at nearly 18 stone - used to love the chinning bar at Ironworks!! You can do it bulking babe!! 

Oooh hope the lower carbs is good, had a bad binge day the other day and still reeling from it. Evil, dirty, smelly things are carbs (soooooooo nice though with some fat and sugar and mmmmmmmmm cheesecake.......... drool.....). Er, where was I?

How did the press ups go week one?


----------



## Jem

Course I will be there ....when my friends are on stage I think it is essential to make the effort to go along and support them :rolleye:

Yep cannot deal with the carbs - too much bloat and leave me feeling fat and horrid. Funny how your perpective changes after prep - I never would have noticed before dieting hard  Had a good chat with paul and we have sorted out a few things that will help.

Re chins - dont think I will ever do another back session without them now tbh ...I will just grab whoever - I really dont care who it is :lol:

Press ups going well LOL ...hard to believe I couldnt ever do more than 6 in the past ...which is how I know I will be banging out chins very soon :bounce:

Lats have been hit like never before - they are aching badly today - all good !

Gonna do some more cardio today - how I ever managed fasted cardio I dont know - I wake up famished every morning, near nausea so hungry am I ....strange things - bodies :whistling:

Beginning to feel like some injuries might be in the offing - not really had any before so need to nip it in the bud. Paul correctly sussed that I am pushing, pushing, pushing like I am doing another show tomorrow and told me I need to chill out and enjoy off season a bit.

Hard to swallow that though being as I now have a load of [email protected] doubting my ability to bulk

LMFAO ...first it was

Oh she will never do a show

then: oh she will never lose the weight

then: oh she will never get on stage

then: oh she will never stay that lean

Now its:

Bulking ? - Oh she will never build any muscle

:thumb: BRING IT ON FcUKFACES - I love a challenge :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## WRT

Morning Jemaniah, why are there so many haters in this world. What a bunch of [email protected], can't wait to see what they'll say after you add more muscle PMSL.


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> :thumb: BRING IT ON FcUKFACES - I love a challenge :bounce: :bounce:


Gotta love that attitude !

How's your leggies doing today? Going for the dress or the leggings this weekend?


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Morning Jemaniah, why are there so many haters in this world. What a bunch of [email protected], can't wait to see what they'll say after you add more muscle PMSL.


Well morning tom - how ye doing 

I thrive on it these days - just biatches really! it's a couple of women [one is awaiting a custodial sentence though :tongue: ] ...there are a lot more supporters these days I have to say!

The lads in my gym are all being brilliant - they welcome me into their sessions and that's such a big thing - only way I am gonna grow is to hit it as hard as I can within correct rep range and have them help me on the last few reps.

Just have to do it dont I ? cannot fail now - fook, I always put this pressure on myself with perceived notions of others - done it my whole life ! I just have to realise that it's a slow process 

See what I did - said would compete in Nov but only if in right shape ...so no pressure there...but then totally factored it back in again with massive muscle building intentions :lol: :lol: :lol:



Kate1976 said:


> Gotta love that attitude !
> 
> How's your leggies doing today? Going for the dress or the leggings this weekend?


haha much the same as yours lady - and I have to say, yours is more realistic than mine - being longer term but hey - feck it - something I have to do to prove I can do better than last place :lol: :lol: :lol: ...still cuts to the core you know ...that's why I am so set on it. Feel like I let people down who had faith in me.

Legs are blackened now ffs katie - look horrendous - went to gym in shorts yesterday and it was erm noticeable shall we say ! Look like I lost a fight to a hob nailed boot wearing kung foo master 

Have not even thought about re sorting clothes - had the outfit sorted for weeks and now ...MEH !

Sort of have a love interest in the offing and he said to me he is scared to go near me until they are healing :confused1: LMFAO :lol:

How are you ??? xx


----------



## Kate1976

Realistic erm..possibiliy...Achieveable tho?.....well we shall see!

Yep I think u defo need to rock back into in Nov...coz if you don't you will always have that 'what if' factor!

PMSL at ahob nailed boot wearing kung foo master - must have been the same height as my ex ..lol!

Love interest eh......do tell? I have signed off men for the moment....cannot be ****d!

So we gonna go to this comp in Leeds on 23rd ans support Rams? I am up for it  You will be mid prep right?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Realistic erm..possibiliy...Achieveable tho?.....well we shall see!
> 
> Yep I think u defo need to rock back into in Nov...coz if you don't you will always have that 'what if' factor!
> 
> PMSL at ahob nailed boot wearing kung foo master - must have been the same height as my ex ..lol!
> 
> Love interest eh......do tell? I have signed off men for the moment....cannot be ****d!
> 
> So we gonna go to this comp in Leeds on 23rd ans support Rams? I am up for it  You will be mid prep right?


LOL most men are shorter than us though kate :whistling:

achievable - yes of course it is ! a whole year - you can make fab changes so long as you put the work in - which I know you will !

Love interest - a lot, lot younger ...fook it though - he has the size, same gym mentality, is hot and tall ....dunno why I am worrying really 

Re Rams comp - yep deffo know I will be there so long as competing because will get bikini from tracey so might as well kill 2 birds with one stone - makes sense.

Yep - no alcohol for me - but I can dance :thumbup1: xx


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> *LOL most men are shorter than us though kate* :whistling:
> 
> Re Rams comp - yep deffo know I will be there so long as competing because will get bikini from tracey so might as well kill 2 birds with one stone - makes sense.
> 
> Yep - no alcohol for me - but I can dance :thumbup1: xx


OI!!!! 

I'll be at that comp too :thumb:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> OI!!!!
> 
> I'll be at that comp too :thumb:


you have no fookin excuse not to be short @rse :lol: you can sit beside me if you're a good little boy :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Yay!!!! But don't go patting me on the head or using me to rest your elbow on while chatting haha

Anyway, by that time I'll be wider than I am tall


----------



## WRT

Jem, I'm off to Leeds comp.... you changed your mind now? :lol:

23rd Oct isn't it?


----------



## skinnyjoe313

Hi Jem,

good luck with everything


----------



## WRT

RACK said:


> OI!!!!
> 
> I'll be at that comp too :thumb:


Don't worry mate I'm a short ar$e too, you're 5'9 aren't you? Same as me:beer:


----------



## RACK

I am mate, but I'll be wearing my Cuban heeled CAT boots just so Jem doesn't bully me like she did at Paul and Tan's gym


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> OI!!!!
> 
> I'll be at that comp too :thumb:





RACK said:


> Yay!!!! But don't go patting me on the head or using me to rest your elbow on while chatting haha
> 
> Anyway, by that time I'll be wider than I am tall





WRT said:


> Jem, I'm off to Leeds comp.... you changed your mind now? :lol:
> 
> 23rd Oct isn't it?


It's the converging of the short @ssed blokes all over again ffs :lol: :lol: :lol:

standard in bbing though - fookin wrong sport I got into !

Tom - now, why would that put me off eh ? :tongue:


----------



## WRT

I won't mind being short if you're wearing a skirt Jem LMAO


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I am mate, but I'll be wearing my Cuban heeled CAT boots just so Jem doesn't bully me like she did at Paul and Tan's gym


LOL ...I'll be prepping though ...yet again ffs - why do these events only happen when I am dieting :confused1:

They just sound gay j :lol: :lol: :lol: worked though - I didnt notice you were short !



WRT said:


> I won't mind being short if you're wearing a skirt Jem LMAO


Haha tom ye randy little goat  well I know what you have - thanks to face book :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

I was stood on a step so you didn't notice  As for being gay, I think it would be easier at the min if I was!!!!!!!


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Course I will be there ....when my friends are on stage I think it is essential to make the effort to go along and support them :rolleye:
> 
> *OUCH!* :crying: *Sorry... *
> 
> Yep cannot deal with the carbs - too much bloat and leave me feeling fat and horrid. Funny how your perpective changes after prep - I never would have noticed before dieting hard  Had a good chat with paul and we have sorted out a few things that will help.
> 
> Re chins - dont think I will ever do another back session without them now tbh ...I will just grab whoever - I really dont care who it is :lol:
> 
> Press ups going well LOL ...hard to believe I couldnt ever do more than 6 in the past ...which is how I know I will be banging out chins very soon :bounce:
> 
> Lats have been hit like never before - they are aching badly today - all good !
> 
> *Fantastic, got to love the chins! I have a feeling that close grip pulldowns really help the lats too... when I was younger I did them all the time, don't know why I really stopped?* :confused1:
> 
> Gonna do some more cardio today - how I ever managed fasted cardio I dont know - I wake up famished every morning, near nausea so hungry am I ....strange things - bodies :whistling:
> 
> Beginning to feel like some injuries might be in the offing - not really had any before so need to nip it in the bud. Paul correctly sussed that I am pushing, pushing, pushing like I am doing another show tomorrow and told me I need to chill out and enjoy off season a bit.
> 
> *Injuries suck Emma, remember this is a marathon, not a sprint! No individual set or workout will get you there, it's the long term game innit...*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Hard to swallow that though being as I now have a load of [email protected] doubting my ability to bulk
> 
> LMFAO ...first it was
> 
> Oh she will never do a show
> 
> then: oh she will never lose the weight
> 
> then: oh she will never get on stage
> 
> then: oh she will never stay that lean
> 
> Now its:
> 
> Bulking ? - Oh she will never build any muscle
> 
> :thumb: BRING IT ON FcUKFACES - I love a challenge :bounce: :bounce:


LMAO!! That's the Jem I know and admire lol!!! Whoever these people are they had better get ready to eat some serious humble pie!!


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Haha tom ye randy little goat  well I know what you have - thanks to face book :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was lucky my mum didn't see that, had no comp access to delete it after I'd posted it:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Were you really J ~? LMFAO ...I was soo fooked by that point I wouldnt have noticed if you were wearing stilettos lol

Tom - now that would have been funny pmsl - why did you post it ???? bit random wasnt it ? ;-) fancy posting your willy as a status update - hahaha

daz - got to be done - and I know re injuries !


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Tom - now that would have been funny pmsl - why did you post it ???? bit random wasnt it ? ;-) fancy posting your willy as a status update - hahaha


Was wasted at 5am and sent it to fb for some reason, got a nice ego boost from some messages though LMFAO.


----------



## RACK

I think so, you'd made me paranoid enough about my lack of inches hahaha. It could've been worse, Paul got me to strip off in a gym ful of women after I saw you


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Was wasted at 5am and sent it to fb for some reason, got a nice ego boost from some messages though LMFAO.


 :lol: I wont be following your lead :lol:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I think so, you'd made me paranoid enough about my lack of inches hahaha. It could've been worse, Paul got me to strip off in a gym ful of women after I saw you


Get used to it ! LOL part and parcel of the game :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Loooooooooooooooooooooooook I coooooooooooooooooooooooooook LOL

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

see my low carby cakie treats

:thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## Jem




----------



## Kate1976

I waaaant some......mind you having said that I did have a sandwich for lunch..may god strike me down!!

Hey miss....hope you have an ace weekend.....pics and updates Monday please....xx


----------



## Beklet

Mmmm cakey.....bring some tomorrow so I can try please....... :tongue:

You'll have to teach me to do chins too - I just can't do them, I'm so pitiful lol!!!!

You can also laugh at my creaky, wheezy leaky brake car (as I've just snapped the clutch cable on the clonking rattly car :lol: )

Don't take the p1ss too much though - Zara did so I made her be seen in public in it.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> I waaaant some......mind you having said that I did have a sandwich for lunch..may god strike me down!!
> 
> Hey miss....hope you have an ace weekend.....pics and updates Monday please....xx


  you had bready bread :ban: :lol: :lol: shocking !!! hope it was nice ! yes will take pics of me n beks sweating it out and then claire being drunk  enjoy your wkend cheats yum xxx



Beklet said:


> Mmmm cakey.....bring some tomorrow so I can try please....... :tongue:
> 
> You'll have to teach me to do chins too - I just can't do them, I'm so pitiful lol!!!!
> 
> You can also laugh at my creaky, wheezy leaky brake car (as I've just snapped the clutch cable on the clonking rattly car :lol: )
> 
> Don't take the p1ss too much though - Zara did so I made her be seen in public in it.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


I cannot bloody move beks - lats and bis are bloody killing me :laugh:these men are pushing me too hard - gonna end up with an injury on my poor weak muscles :lol:

Must set off early to allow me plenty of time to get lost

Oh and my bumper is still not fixed so you can laugh at my car too LOL

Will text you as I am setting off in the morning woohoo

xx


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> you had bready bread :ban: :lol: :lol: shocking !!! hope it was nice ! yes will take pics of me n beks sweating it out and then claire being drunk  enjoy your wkend cheats yum xxx
> 
> I cannot bloody move beks - lats and bis are bloody killing me :laugh:these men are pushing me too hard - gonna end up with an injury on my poor weak muscles :lol:
> 
> Must set off early to allow me plenty of time to get lost
> 
> Oh and my bumper is still not fixed so you can laugh at my car too LOL
> 
> Will text you as I am setting off in the morning woohoo
> 
> xx


Lol..oh dear chest will be bad then!!!

It's easy to get to - M1 to Junction 13, follow A421 towards Bedford then A1, get off at A428(0) can give you directions from there, unless you have Shat Nav


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lol..oh dear chest will be bad then!!!
> 
> It's easy to get to - M1 to Junction 13, follow A421 towards Bedford then A1, get off at A428(0) can give you directions from there, unless you have Shat Nav


that looks like gobbledegook to moi - i live by shat nav :lol: just text post code pls lady


----------



## Jem

All packed now Beks - I am ready for that early start ! Hoping to set off about 8 ...but I am crap with being on time so you know ...dont hold me to it ...

Think will just bung a shake and peanut butter in the car and have those before training - have me oats or eggs when I get up.

Hope they have bloody air con in Golds - my gym was stifling tonight sooooooo hot !

Just did cardio tonight - nice incline stroll x 65mins and 15 mins on cross trainer

Had to be done - I am a heifer LOL

Wont hurt doing one cardio session like that per week - Ive missed a lot of cardio sessions due to heavy lifting taking all energy out of me !

Next week - diet will be as per what I discussed with Paul so this will sort my head out i.e. will make me feel better about my bod not being bloated & have been reassured that I can still grow on the amounts I will be snaffling.


----------



## ah24

Enjoy the session 2moz!

Can't imagine ever WANTING to do cardio but I suppose must be a right headfuk after being so lean? Looking forward to seeing what the new diet brings - how many weeks out will you be dieting this time? (Sorry if already mentioned!)


----------



## Jem

ah24 said:


> Enjoy the session 2moz!
> 
> Can't imagine ever WANTING to do cardio but I suppose must be a right headfuk after being so lean? Looking forward to seeing what the new diet brings - how many weeks out will you be dieting this time? (Sorry if already mentioned!)


Haha - I have a feeling Beks will hurt me - my bench is very, very weak  and gets me so frustrated - some foot stamping and tantrums may ensue 

Me = cardio bunny at heart ! although I am fighting against it and was feeling fine up until last week. It is a complete headfook because what I am doing now goes against everything I have ever trained/dieted for !

It just feels strange - combine that with the fact that EVERY body part is thicker and you get a messed up confused burd called Emma :lol:

I just cannot wait to be in prep mode again - not healthy that I am sure as I felt like shoite when doing it :confused1:

I am embracing chins, dips [hope to move onto reverse grip dips at some point during this bulk], many many press ups and would really like to master the olympic rings hence so much ab work being done ...think these can make a real difference to physique ...and let's face it - I need to change a lot 

Start prep on 1st Sept I think - that's prob 12-14 weeks :thumbup1:

Oooh and I will be at your show to cheer you on ....should be a jolly good turn out - I'm looking forward to spectating this time :bounce:


----------



## hilly

Im the same to be honest, was doing cardio 2 days after show. physio has said i cnt do any till monday but have been dieing todo some today and yest lol hoe sad.

enjoy the weekend jem whats the plan for cheat 2night?? indian for me


----------



## Beklet

Ah today was fun - hope you're enjoying your Frankie and Benny's - have some lovely proof here that you're not as weak or heifer like as you like to make out.....muahahahahaha!!!! :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:

1. Bench press - did heavier but I had to spot not take pics lol!

2&3 - yes, that is 60kg on there...weak my ar5e...... 

4. Flyes

5. Crossovers, with definition lol


----------



## Beklet

More....action shot and rows....


----------



## ah24

Looking good Jem!

Gym looks good too, is that Golds in Bedford?

Also....where did you get that Gaspari top? Looks awesome, I want! Men's one obv haha...though once finished dieting pretty sure I'd fit in a womans


----------



## Beklet

ah24 said:


> Looking good Jem!
> 
> Gym looks good too, is that Golds in Bedford?
> 
> *Yes - trained there? Music was pants though lol*
> 
> Also....where did you get that Gaspari top? Looks awesome, I want! Men's one obv haha...though once finished dieting pretty sure I'd fit in a womans


It is good...also forgot to mention - she pulled at least twice - after the initial gob-open stares (OMG - TWO females in the weights area!!!! And one's hot!!! :lol: ), they were all having a gander and asking how the workout was going...PMSL I've been going there years and I reckon after never speaking to me, next week one of them will come up and ask where my mate is....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## WRT

Beklet said:


> It is good...also forgot to mention - she pulled at least twice - after the initial gob-open stares (OMG - TWO females in the weights area!!!! And one's hot!!! :lol: ), *they were all having a gander and asking how the workout was going...PMSL* I've been going there years and I reckon after never speaking to me, next week one of them will come up and ask where my mate is....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Makes me laugh, as if they're actually interested. Sad fvckers:lol:


----------



## clairey.h

my head hurts............cocktails are GGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDD.......

cooking a fry up at the minute, so she can drive home and get lost for a few hours.....pmsl


----------



## Jem

Brekkie is taking tooooooooooooooo long .....this cocktail drinking malarkey is thirsty work !

Fortunately I have lots of pics of beks to post in return- LMAO ....


----------



## clairey.h

no talking to me like you talk to the poor poor waiter you wouldnt even look in his direction for having the cheek of being to friendly :lol: :lol: :lol:

so firsts for emma...

chicken legs on the bone

italian sweeties

tinned mushrooms

cherry lambrini

steak

banana mochas

oh how I educate you  :lol: :lol:

also how many people can you fit into one bed...pmsl...


----------



## WRT

Poor Rob:lol:


----------



## Beklet

clairey.h said:


> my head hurts............cocktails are GGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDD.......
> 
> cooking a fry up at the minute, so she can drive home and get lost for a few hours.....pmsl


Oh how harsh.......just remind her she wants the M1 NORTH :laugh::laugh:

It's not her fault they keep building new roads to confuse the shat navs.... 




Jem said:


> Brekkie is taking tooooooooooooooo long .....this cocktail drinking malarkey is thirsty work !
> 
> Fortunately I have lots of pics of beks to post in return- LMAO ....


 :scared: No doubt - bet they're minging too!!! I can imagine the chest press one of me is delightful..... :lol:

At least I put the good pics up....


----------



## clairey.h

poor rob indeed....FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

if only I could post just how dissapointed he is......


----------



## clairey.h

Beklet said:


> Oh how harsh.......just remind her she wants the M1 NORTH :laugh::laugh:
> 
> It's not her fault they keep building new roads to confuse the shat navs....
> 
> :scared: No doubt - bet they're minging too!!! I can imagine the chest press one of me is delightful..... :lol:
> 
> At *least* *I* *put* *the* *good* *pics* *up*....


oohhh there are more.....go one becks be a devil, shes upstairs getting dressed you've got time to post them :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

clairey.h said:


> oohhh there are more.....go one becks be a devil, shes upstairs getting dressed you've got time to post them :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


They're not unflattering as such, just blurry and a bit crap :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Poor Rob:lol:





Beklet said:


> Oh how harsh.......just remind her she wants the M1 NORTH :laugh::laugh:
> 
> It's not her fault they keep building new roads to confuse the shat navs....
> 
> :thumb: Got home in one piece and managed to avoid all chavgos lorries this time - unlike the way there when I was trying to drink superpump and drive at the same time...near head on collision - if I am gonna crash - I want it to be stylish - not bloody argos van :whistling:
> 
> :scared: No doubt - bet they're minging too!!! I can imagine the chest press one of me is delightful..... :lol:
> 
> At least I put the good pics up....


Beks - chest press one is a good gurner ! Me likes ...uploading will commence very shortly LOL :lol:

They are the good ones :confused1: LMAO :beer:



clairey.h said:


> poor rob indeed....FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> if only I could post just how dissapointed he is......


POOR ROB Lol  ....He more than held his own ....the man can chat for hours and hours and hours and hours - you get the point :lol:

Disappointed - yes - sorely - no pics for him to post.

Still at least there wasnt a thread posted after we retired eh claireypants :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oohhh there are more.....go one becks be a devil, shes upstairs getting dressed you've got time to post them :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


YOU might regret that one madame  ....'member I have pics of you ....lots of them ...especially lots of you and charlie ...you rode him and I have the evidence :lol: :lol: :lol: slut :tongue: xxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> no talking to me like you talk to the poor poor waiter you wouldnt even look in his direction for having the cheek of being to friendly :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> so firsts for emma...
> 
> chicken legs on the bone
> 
> italian sweeties
> 
> tinned mushrooms
> 
> cherry lambrini
> 
> steak
> 
> banana mochas
> 
> oh how I educate you  :lol: :lol:
> 
> also how many people can you fit into one bed...pmsl...


The waiter was a skinny ass [email protected] who kept clapping his hands enthusiastically which in turn made me want to clap him on the head with enthusiasm akin to his  ....they make a beeline for women to try and charm them for tips - & I'm not buying it ...unless they have a bit of muscle ...and he didnt :cool2:

Cannot believe I was chowing down on that chicken on the bone - must have been those pre dinner drinkies :lol:

Steak I am not impressed with .... nor tinned fookin mushrooms - s'not right !

Banana mochas however - wowsers - that's gonna happen again soon :beer:

4 in the bed :rockon: ...I'm not commenting further :lol:


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> Im the same to be honest, was doing cardio 2 days after show. physio has said i cnt do any till monday but have been dieing todo some today and yest lol hoe sad.
> 
> enjoy the weekend jem whats the plan for cheat 2night?? indian for me


Had a good blow out at franky and bennies

- started platter to share

- blue cheese burger and fries with onion rings [claire ate them..]

- waffles [we couldnt manage them - although it was a valiant effort...but I was giving it dirty looks when trying to eat it ...]

- too many Mai Tais and Banana Mochas to mention

- hot dog at the fair

- italian pastry evil things

- Fry up courtesy of claire to hit the road and get me through monster leg session this afternoon

...so new diet and some more cardio from tomorrow - looking forward to settling into a new regime without bloat !

Loving the strength though - carbs make a mahoosive difference ...awesome - just cannot live with the beef 



ah24 said:


> Looking good Jem!
> 
> Gym looks good too, is that Golds in Bedford?
> 
> Also....where did you get that Gaspari top? Looks awesome, I want! Men's one obv haha...though once finished dieting pretty sure I'd fit in a womans


Haha cheers matie - great session with Beks ...nice to train with a girlie for a change :cool2:

Was a nice posh gym with spanking new equipment :bounce:

Tis a man's top that one - I'm just rocking it with a jem twist :lol: ...shrunk it in the tumber and job's a good'un. Got it from my gym ...



Beklet said:


> It is good...also forgot to mention - she pulled at least twice - after the initial gob-open stares (OMG - TWO females in the weights area!!!! And one's hot!!! :lol: ), they were all having a gander and asking how the workout was going...PMSL I've been going there years and I reckon after never speaking to me, next week one of them will come up and ask where my mate is....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Oh haha you scare them I think beks ...try a smile :lol: :lol:



Beklet said:


> Ah today was fun - hope you're enjoying your Frankie and Benny's - have some lovely proof here that you're not as weak or heifer like as you like to make out.....muahahahahaha!!!! :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:
> 
> 1. Bench press - did heavier but I had to spot not take pics lol!
> 
> 2&3 - yes, that is 60kg on there...weak my ar5e......
> 
> 4. Flyes
> 
> 5. Crossovers, with definition lol
> 
> View attachment 40891
> 
> 
> View attachment 40892
> 
> 
> View attachment 40893
> 
> 
> View attachment 40894
> 
> 
> View attachment 40895


Was a nice session was it not - I hate hate hate bench ....epic fail on the 60 though wasnt it ? LOL you were too nice to mention that on here !!! Couldn't even lift it :lol: Never mind - could have been worse !

Abs session was a nice finisher as well - can you feel it today ?

Must do it again soon matie :beer: xxx


----------



## Robsta

Jem said:


> POOR ROB Lol  ....He more than held his own ....the man can chat for hours and hours and hours and hours - you get the point :lol:
> 
> Disappointed - yes - sorely - no pics for him to post.
> 
> Still at least there wasnt a thread posted after we retired eh claireypants :lol:


I am fcuking dissapointed yes.....3 women in my house last night, 2 sharing a bed, (all giggly I might i add, like we don't know what you two are giggling about, I know she has cold hands  )

and I was ............ON THE FCUKING SOFA WITH THE DOG:cursing:.........

(still he was better than nothing)


----------



## Jem

Will write this up before I forget and then copy and paste chest & shoulders from Beks' journal... with lower weights - obviously lol

MONSTER SESSION WOOHOO

*Hack Squats *

20kg x 12 reps

30kg x 12 reps

40kg x 12 reps

60kg x 10 reps *PB*

*Leg press*

80kg x 15 reps

160kg x 12

180kg x 10 reps

200kg x 10 reps [last 2 assisted] ...*PB - 40kg higher than 160k PB last week with more reps BLOODY HELL - chuffed with that !!!*

*Leg Exts*

30kg x 12 reps

40kg x 10 reps

30kg x 12 reps

20kg x 12 reps

40kg partials for 10 reps

*Sissy Squats*

5 reps bodyweight

5 reps with 10kg

*Lying Leg Curls*

40kg x 15 reps

70kg x 12

90kg x 10

110 x 10 with assistance *PB*

*Flex Lewis Calves Circuit*

*Standing calf raises*

180kg x 20 reps

20 reps on plate - toes and body weight

20 reps on plate - heels and body weight

20 reps body weight only

10 reps bunny hops per leg

10 x stretch & thrust on calf raise machine

Circuit repeated with additional reps to failure LOL

*Toe Press *

80kg - 40 reps - 2 sets

Blasted calves ! Blasted quads ! Blasted hams ! we crawled up the stairs to do 10 mins cool down ...

Tomorrow will hurt ...I am working from home ..training partner however - is a scaffolder LMAO up and doon ladders will hurt ..a lot ! Poor lad ...


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> I am fcuking dissapointed yes.....3 women in my house last night, 2 sharing a bed, (all giggly I might i add, like we don't know what you two are giggling about, I know she has cold hands  )
> 
> and I was ............ON THE FCUKING SOFA WITH THE DOG:cursing:.........
> 
> (still he was better than nothing)


Know your place ! 

.....we had fun rob - thanks for giving up your bed ...and your missus :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Mwah xxx

Oh and I got the cooked breakfast too LMAO ....


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Beks - chest press one is a good gurner ! Me likes ...uploading will commence very shortly LOL :lol:
> 
> POOR ROB Lol  ....He more than held his own ....the man can chat for hours and hours and hours and hours - you get the point :lol:
> 
> Disappointed - yes - sorely - no pics for him to post.
> 
> Still at least there wasnt a thread posted after we retired eh claireypants :lol:


Oh dear gurner indeed - but it was 90kg so it's alowed :laugh:



Jem said:


> Cannot believe I was chowing down on that chicken on the bone - must have been those pre dinner drinkies :lol:
> 
> Steak I am not impressed with .... nor tinned fookin mushrooms - s'not right !


Tinned mushrooms are gash - bleurgh!!!



Jem said:


> Haha cheers matie - great session with Beks ...nice to train with a girlie for a change :cool2:
> 
> Was a nice posh gym with spanking new equipment :bounce:
> 
> Tis a man's top that one - I'm just rocking it with a jem twist :lol: ...shrunk it in the tumber and job's a good'un. Got it from my gym ...
> 
> *Posh my ar5e - I train there, so does Rob * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> Oh haha you scare them I think beks ...try a smile :lol: :lol:
> 
> *I don't scare them, I'm just not tanned and leggy*
> 
> Was a nice session was it not - I hate hate hate bench ....epic fail on the 60 though wasnt it ? LOL you were too nice to mention that on here !!! Couldn't even lift it :lol: Never mind - could have been worse !
> 
> Abs session was a nice finisher as well - can you feel it today ?
> 
> Must do it again soon matie :beer: xxx


It was nice to train with someone - bench was fine, even if I'm a crap spotter lol. Abs are fine today, but then I've just spent 3 hours skating....

Leg session looks good, think I need to try this Superpump stuff - was at the pub after our session yesterday and talking to a mate about it - he said it's mental


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Oh dear gurner indeed - but it was 90kg so it's alowed :laugh:
> 
> Tinned mushrooms are gash - bleurgh!!!
> 
> It was nice to train with someone - bench was fine, even if I'm a crap spotter lol. Abs are fine today, but then I've just spent 3 hours skating....
> 
> Leg session looks good, think I need to try this Superpump stuff - was at the pub after our session yesterday and talking to a mate about it - he said it's mental


Yep well bloody strong on that lady ! I'll be doing my best to catch up :thumb: should be back around July so prepare yourself for a back or leg session :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Yep I love the superpump - only thing that works for me !

Pics are good to go so posting them in about 10 mins :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Robsta said:


> I am fcuking dissapointed yes.....3 women in my house last night, 2 sharing a bed, (all giggly I might i add, like we don't know what you two are giggling about, I know she has cold hands  )
> 
> and I was ............ON THE FCUKING SOFA WITH THE DOG:cursing:.........
> 
> (still he was better than nothing)


lmao^^

jem.. Gonna have a proper catch up tomoz, but one quick very important question... dont you like chicken on the bone?? lol I dont eat meat off a bone, too close to cannabilism for my liking and it gets all mingin and manky :whistling: :lol:

Hope all is well, im gonna start training *again* tomoz :whistling: looking forward to it tbh :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> lmao^^
> 
> jem.. Gonna have a proper catch up tomoz, but one quick very important question... dont you like chicken on the bone?? lol I dont eat meat off a bone, too close to cannabilism for my liking and it gets all mingin and manky :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Hope all is well, im gonna start training *again* tomoz :whistling: looking forward to it tbh :thumbup1:


I could never bring myself to eat it K - because I was a veggie from age 10 until a year ago  after a couple of drinks ...I was like a caveman :lol:


----------



## Jem

loving lack of pics of me !



she was scared of the ride truth be told ....



drunk me ???



I want to eat everything .....



No animals permitted on the ride madame ...


----------



## Jem

claire made me promise I would post it ffs



tommy and emily - look adorable - they are monsters LOL



Aaah isnt she cute !


----------



## Jem

claire riding charles henry and loving it !



Home time - the day after the night before !!!! byeeeeeee

:tongue: :bounce: :tongue: :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## Jem

Fooooood !


----------



## Jem

Bleurgh Monday ....have work to do that I have been putting off for a long time and have an appraisal tomorrow [oooh nasty] ....horrid days ahead then....will be putting in some aggressive gym time to make up for the work fears threatening to drive me chicken oriental

Plan is cardio this morning and then 5 0 clock Back session [back with new training partner so expecting PB's coz he is a fooker who wont take no for an answer lol]


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Bleurgh Monday ....have work to do that I have been putting off for a long time and have an appraisal tomorrow [oooh nasty] ....horrid days ahead then....will be putting in some aggressive gym time to make up for the work fears threatening to drive me chicken oriental
> 
> Plan is cardio this morning and then 5 0 clock Back session [back with new training partner so expecting PB's coz he is a fooker who wont take no for an answer lol]


Having work trauma too - ugh too much to do!!!!

Back session for me too, no training partner today but gonna try to get a PB nonetheless


----------



## Jem

OOOOOOOOOH horrid isnt it ....cup of coffee to finish then head down and just gritting teeth to get it done !

*AM Fasted Cardio *

45 mins - 32 x trainer + 13 mins incline treadmill

+

Press up challenge week 2

6 sets: 15;13;12;10;6

Back later woohoo ! my favourite ...


----------



## Jem

Here is the chest and delts session I did with Beks ....

Warm up 10 mins - incline tread 5%

*Bench press*

20 [bar] x 12

30kg x10

40kg x10

50kg x 5 I think, may have been 4 LOL still *[PB]* though 

55kg x EPIC FAIL as I recall :lol:

*Hammer Strength chest press*

20kg x 15

40kg x 12

60kg x 9 *PB* 

*Flat Bench Flyes*

8kg 2 x 12

10kg x 10

12kg x 10 *PB* 

*Cable crossovers*

5kg 2 x12 *PB I think but different to my gym so not sure *

2.5 x 10 I think

*Reverse dumbbell laterals*

4kg 3 x12

*Shoulders*

DBell triset

4kg - 3 sets to failure - hard to keep count of these as 3 movements = 1 rep so just rep until you cannot do anymore then recover !

*Twisting Plate [Front] Raises *

5kg x 12

10kg - 2 x 6 reps then back to 5's for 2 x 6 reps per set

Something pinged in shoulder - hurt a lot, think niggle in there as it keeps happening. Maybe need to do rotator cuff warm up ?

*Upright rows on ez bar *

10kg 2x10

20kg x 8 *PB* 

*Abs *

*Flat Bench Reverse Crunches *

20 reps; 10 reps; 10 reps

Superset with sit ups

20 reps; 10 reps; 10 reps

Cool down cross trainer x 10 mins


----------



## Jem

Had such fun on here tonight that I still have not filled in my par 1 for appraisal tomorrow :whistling: ...have to flutter my bug eyes and hope for the best eh :lol: :lol: :lol:

Might as well procrastinate in doing the inevitable boring chore a bit more by typing up tonight's back session 

*WG Lat Pdowns *

6 sets

30 for 20

40 - 2 x 12

50 - 3 x 10 [some assisted] *PB for reps* 

*CGPD's*

4 sets

40 for 15

50 - 2 x 12

60 - 1 x 10 *PB* 

*Machine POver * medieval torture device :whistling:

B*gger knows what the weights were as I wasnt looking but 4 sets of heavy stuff - safe to say I got a *PB* on 4 sets of them 

*T Bar Row*

4 sets

40 for 10

50 - 2 x 8;10 *PB* 

*DBell BORs*

4 sets per arm

10kg for 12 reps

12.5 for 12

15 - 2 x 8; 10 *PB* 

*Hyper extensions*

3 sets of 15 [yep feeling that mama] :thumbup1:


----------



## kitten30

:drool:



Jem said:


> Fooooood !
> 
> View attachment 40956


 MMMMMMmmmmmmm bet you enjoyed that! xx


----------



## Jem

kitten30 said:


> :drool:
> 
> MMMMMMmmmmmmm bet you enjoyed that! xx


Haha we did kitten 

Last blow out was fun :thumb: - back to the diet now though :confused1: :lol:

How are things with you chick ? x


----------



## Greyphantom

Great stuff there Jem, some of the weights you are lifting probably put a few people out, one recently banned bloke in particular I imagine... keep it up!!!


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Great stuff there Jem, some of the weights you are lifting probably put a few people out, one recently banned bloke in particular I imagine... keep it up!!!


Haha I'm still weak but getting there :thumbup1: I get v frustrated when I cannot go heavier LOL how my perspectives change :lol:

Cheers Grey - he was funny - kept me amused for hours - although admittedly I did check my bug eyes in the mirror :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Cheeky bastard lol no he doesn't train in my gym, don't think he'd last long lol!!

How fcking rude - seriously, better to say nowt at all if you've nothing nice to say :cursing:

Forgot to mention...someone spoke to me at the gym yesterday - asked me if they could work in on the pulldown machine (or rather, do their dropset in between my sets) Maybe he was wondering where my mate was.... :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kitten30

Jem said:


> Haha we did kitten
> 
> Last blow out was fun :thumb: - back to the diet now though :confused1: :lol:
> 
> How are things with you chick ? x


 All good thanks Jem.. still dieting and working hard... you know the drill..! :laugh: Hope you enjoy your bulk.. I miss being strong! hahaha xx


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Haha I'm still weak but getting there :thumbup1: I get v frustrated when I cannot go heavier LOL how my perspectives change :lol:
> 
> Cheers Grey - he was funny - kept me amused for hours - although admittedly I did check my bug eyes in the mirror :tongue:


Yeah I hate that feeling too, you push till your lungs come out but just cant seem to shift that little bit more... still keep it going and then one day you look back and think hell I can lift that... and its easy (at least thats my theory and I am sticking to it)... LMAO re looking in mirror... :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

Hey jem  aint popped in in a while but all is looking good  good sessions your doing and glad you enjoyed your weekend! As for bench, your coming slowly behind me for your best on it you @ss ! mines is only like 70 for 4 lol i need to start moving my @ss me thinks! Lmao hope all is well


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Cheeky bastard lol no he doesn't train in my gym, don't think he'd last long lol!!
> 
> How fcking rude - seriously, better to say nowt at all if you've nothing nice to say :cursing:
> 
> Forgot to mention...someone spoke to me at the gym yesterday - asked me if they could work in on the pulldown machine (or rather, do their dropset in between my sets) Maybe he was wondering where my mate was.... :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMAO he was making comments all the time and I didnt acknowledge him or thank him lol so I think it upset him a touch 

Maybe they just wanted to speak to you beks hmmmm - you are funny :lol:



kitten30 said:


> All good thanks Jem.. still dieting and working hard... you know the drill..! :laugh: Hope you enjoy your bulk.. I miss being strong! hahaha xx


Well believe it or not - I miss dieting :confused1: ...like the strength bit though :thumb: Glad all is good with you though - updates please !!! xx



Greyphantom said:


> Yeah I hate that feeling too, you push till your lungs come out but just cant seem to shift that little bit more... still keep it going and then one day you look back and think hell I can lift that... and its easy (at least thats my theory and I am sticking to it)... LMAO re looking in mirror... :thumb:


MEH so true !!!


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> Hey jem  aint popped in in a while but all is looking good  good sessions your doing and glad you enjoyed your weekend! As for bench, your coming slowly behind me for your best on it you @ss ! mines is only like 70 for 4 lol i need to start moving my @ss me thinks! Lmao hope all is well


Hi Ryan ! working hard yes but just had an appraisal at work and it means I will be travelling a lot more so gonna be even harder to fit in from now on ...still mustnt grumble eh :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Jem is the PB Queen! And people doubt her ability to bulk. Pfft!


----------



## defdaz

Loving the avvy Jemster! You've got the form sorted - I still remember trying to get you to do my inclined over version flmao!


----------



## Jem

Gainer said:


> Hey!
> 
> PB's Left Right and Centre! Great stuff! Hope your doing well!


cheers luke - nice to have some strength from carbs after prep :thumb:



defdaz said:


> Jem is the PB Queen! And people doubt her ability to bulk. Pfft!





defdaz said:


> Loving the avvy Jemster! You've got the form sorted - I still remember trying to get you to do my inclined over version flmao!


LOL it would appear I am at the moment ...doubt I can keep it up though :laugh:...pmsl daz keep waiting for someone to say form is wrong, not my fault I have orang-o-tang arms is it  ...and yes, I struggled with cables for a long time - now it's straps I cannot suss - end up with one hand stuck on bar and other hand - well - not strapped at all :tongue:


----------



## defdaz

Why you change the avvy back? :crying:

Strap over the bar (opposite side your palm touches) so that as grip goes the bar moves and tightens the strap innit! Infinite grip muhahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! *cough* Sorry, where was I?


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> LMAO he was making comments all the time and I didnt acknowledge him or thank him lol so I think it upset him a touch
> 
> Maybe they just wanted to speak to you beks hmmmm - you are funny :lol:
> 
> Well believe it or not - I miss dieting :confused1: ...like the strength bit though :thumb: Glad all is good with you though - updates please !!! xx
> 
> MEH so true !!!


I doubt it...did get the impression I was being followed though - I had to do deads in front of the Smith as he was in the power rack, I went to do rows afterwards and he was doing rows opposite me, then he turned up at the pull down station just after me....:laugh:



Jem said:


> Hi Ryan ! working hard yes but just had an appraisal at work and it means I will be travelling a lot more so gonna be even harder to fit in from now on ...still mustnt grumble eh :thumb:


Ah welcome to the real world!!! Travel is fun, just learn to read maps - much easier than relying on shat nav :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Why you change the avvy back? :crying:
> 
> Strap over the bar (opposite side your palm touches) so that as grip goes the bar moves and tightens the strap innit! Infinite grip muhahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! *cough* Sorry, where was I?


Feel like a geezer :confused1: - drawing too many comments dax & eventually it will upset me - this bulking game is playing games with my head just like prep did and I am getting stupid remarks thrown in my direction now ...lots of them - about my arms and quads and I'm not even big yet ...I'm just too sensitive I think :confused1:

It's driven me to the gym today and I have done an hour and a half cardio ..and I've not eaten all my meals ...think I need to speak to mr scarb soon :whistling:

Maybe just a bad day ...



Beklet said:


> I doubt it...did get the impression I was being followed though - I had to do deads in front of the Smith as he was in the power rack, I went to do rows afterwards and he was doing rows opposite me, then he turned up at the pull down station just after me....:laugh:
> 
> Ah welcome to the real world!!! Travel is fun, just learn to read maps - much easier than relying on shat nav :lol: :lol:


Think you have what we call an admirer beks :thumb: is he nice ? and were you nice to him :tongue:

Travel is fun ~??? - cracked the windscreen today on my travels - got lost on the motorway [yes using shat nav] and ended up with a load of artics and road spray ...travelling is fookin expensive and stressful


----------



## SALKev

Beklet said:


> I doubt it...did get the impression I was being followed though - I had to do deads in front of the Smith as he was in the power rack, I went to do rows afterwards and he was doing rows opposite me, then he turned up at the pull down station just after me....:laugh:


I hate this, always wonder if they think I'm doing it on purpose as sometimes get a glance PMSL :lol:

Hope you're good Jem... 

You're not fat at all, when you have rolls then you can say you're fat!


----------



## Jem

SALKev said:


> I hate this, always wonder if they think I'm doing it on purpose as sometimes get a glance PMSL :lol:
> 
> Hope you're good Jem...
> 
> You're not fat at all, when you have rolls then you can say you're fat!


Hi Sal 

Fat in bbing terms and in real life are 2 completely different things though ! never mind - egg whites and peanut butter will do the trick :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Methinks you and I need to go one of Emma's seminars miss..I feel ur pain


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Methinks you and I need to go one of Emma's seminars miss..I feel ur pain


I'm struggling kate - honest I am - cannot do this. Kind of wishing I chose a different sport like running where you just stay lean & dont know any better ...might just be a down day as everyone that counts says I look better ...but it's me -vs- my wardrobe

I love the strength & I love the friends I have made during prep etc but I HATE how I look

I dont know what to do !


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> Hi Sal
> 
> Fat in bbing terms and in real life are 2 completely different things though ! never mind - egg whites and peanut butter will do the trick :thumbup1:


Sol if you don't mind :thumb:

Didn't know they did virtual reality bodybuilding games :whistling: :whistling:

Egg whites, there's a thing - what do you do with the yolk, throw it away? Seems a waste to me..might have to get used to it though.


----------



## Jem

Feed it to the cat .....I have one fat cat with a very shiny coat !


----------



## SALKev

No cat, I guess there's the fish though!


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> I'm struggling kate - honest I am - cannot do this. Kind of wishing I chose a different sport like running where you just stay lean & dont know any better ...might just be a down day as everyone that counts says I look better ...but it's me -vs- my wardrobe
> 
> I love the strength & I love the friends I have made during prep etc but I HATE how I look
> 
> I dont know what to do !


Yeah you can do this miss...without a doubt!

But ask yourself if you want to do it because YOU WANT to or because you want to stick two fingers up to the haters?

You don't look bad or fat or heffery..just different to how u were 4 weeks ago. Seriously, there is no way us girlys can stay than lean all year round!!


----------



## Jem

Fook I dont know anything anymore - just been a bad day all round - will have a good night's sleep and wake up in a better frame of mind hopefully !

Loving the lifting at the minute though

I have no clothes that look right now - too big or too small ...and I refuse to go shopping for in between ....

FOOOOOOOK

Sal/Sol whatever - that will most def kill the fishies lol


----------



## SALKev

No fatless egg for me then.

Enjoy your sleep Jem/Em whatever 

CHIN UP


----------



## Jem

SALKev said:


> No fatless egg for me then.
> 
> Enjoy your sleep Jem/Em whatever
> 
> CHIN UP


Haha cheers sal :thumb: ...why sol all of a sudden anyhoo weirdo :lol:


----------



## WRT

Chin up Jem you look great


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Chin up Jem you look great


Aww Tom you're great - every girl should have one of you  ...sure you're not gay ? you always manage to hit the right tone  this - is unusual for a hetero man :tongue:


----------



## WRT

I don't know actually, my own avi gives me a hardon:confused1:


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> Hi Ryan ! working hard yes but just had an appraisal at work and it means I will be travelling a lot more so gonna be even harder to fit in from now on ...still mustnt grumble eh :thumb:


Awk well just need to work the training around the travel! Funnily enough on my iFitness app there is a workout for business travel where you do things like BORs with your suitcase and stuff :laugh:

dont think you look fat/bad, you look great, think about how you look and compare it to the majority of this country, you have a great body and are a good looking gal end of  dont feel bad about yourself! Ok 

sorry if theres any spelling mistakes, on iphone coz internets shagged lmao


----------



## kitt81

hey girly!! feelin ur pain lol!! ive put on a stone since my last weigh on the tues in final week!! lovin the energy in the gym now but aint lovin how my jeans dont fit lol!! you will prob always feel like this for a while til u settle into off season again. i do. always feel a little lost with diet and training, as ive been used to being told what/when to eat/train etc and now am having to think for myself again, its like ive forgotten everythin!


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Feel like a geezer :confused1: - drawing too many comments dax & eventually it will upset me - this bulking game is playing games with my head just like prep did and I am getting stupid remarks thrown in my direction now ...lots of them - about my arms and quads and I'm not even big yet ...I'm just too sensitive I think :confused1:
> 
> *I thought it was a nice pic - showed the shape of your arms and quads quite well....*
> 
> It's driven me to the gym today and I have done an hour and a half cardio ..and I've not eaten all my meals ...think I need to speak to mr scarb soon :whistling:
> 
> Maybe just a bad day ...
> 
> Think you have what we call an admirer beks :thumb: is he nice ? and were you nice to him :tongue:
> 
> *He was quite nice and chatty and covered in tattoos * :thumb:
> 
> Travel is fun ~??? - cracked the windscreen today on my travels - got lost on the motorway [yes using shat nav] and ended up with a load of artics and road spray ...travelling is fookin expensive and stressful


*DON'T USE SHAT NAV!!!!!!* Used it once, and it told me to go completely the wrong way (I did know where I was going, and ended up ranting at it for 10 minutes :lol: )

I do loads of travelling, it's quite good fun. Except in 2 weeks when I have to get the train :cursing:



SALKev said:


> I hate this, always wonder if they think I'm doing it on purpose as sometimes get a glance PMSL :lol:


Nah it's fair enough, it was back day lol :laugh:



Jem said:


> I'm struggling kate - honest I am - cannot do this. Kind of wishing I chose a different sport like running where you just stay lean & dont know any better ...might just be a down day as everyone that counts says I look better ...but it's me -vs- my wardrobe
> 
> I love the strength & I love the friends I have made during prep etc but I HATE how I look
> 
> I dont know what to do !


Shame there are no pics of us both together the other day BUT you may recall that podgy, pasty me was immensely jealous of the fact you were happy to strut around the gym in tiny shorts, and I won't wear anything shorter than calf length due to fat knees/cellulite/podgy legs/insert vomit inducing deformity here :lol:

And that when I train, you can't see MY muscles moving under the skin.....:laugh:


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> Haha cheers sal :thumb: ...why sol all of a sudden anyhoo weirdo :lol:


It's been Sol all along...just I've always used my initials instead of my name as alot of my usernames for a reason long forgotten 

Now it's only fair you enlighten me on the Jem thing!


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Feel like a geezer :confused1: - drawing too many comments dax & eventually it will upset me - this bulking game is playing games with my head just like prep did and I am getting stupid remarks thrown in my direction now ...lots of them - about my arms and quads and I'm not even big yet ...I'm just too sensitive I think :confused1:
> 
> It's driven me to the gym today and I have done an hour and a half cardio ..and I've not eaten all my meals ...think I need to speak to mr scarb soon :whistling:
> 
> Maybe just a bad day ...
> 
> Think you have what we call an admirer beks :thumb: is he nice ? and were you nice to him :tongue:
> 
> Travel is fun ~??? - cracked the windscreen today on my travels - got lost on the motorway [yes using shat nav] and ended up with a load of artics and road spray ...travelling is fookin expensive and stressful





Jem said:


> I'm struggling kate - honest I am - cannot do this. Kind of wishing I chose a different sport like running where you just stay lean & dont know any better ...might just be a down day as everyone that counts says I look better ...but it's me -vs- my wardrobe
> 
> I love the strength & I love the friends I have made during prep etc but I HATE how I look
> 
> I dont know what to do !





Kate1976 said:


> Yeah you can do this miss...without a doubt!
> 
> But ask yourself if you want to do it because YOU WANT to or because you want to stick two fingers up to the haters?
> 
> You don't look bad or fat or heffery..just different to how u were 4 weeks ago. Seriously, there is no way us girlys can stay than lean all year round!!


Hi Jem, just wanted to say that I totally agree with Kate here, you have achieved some amazing results and done what so many (including yours truly) cannot do or even have the will or strength of character to do... That avi had you looking feminine as hell and very beautiful, body was awesome and very sexy... dont listen to the haters and nay sayers... they cant hack the fact that you are in great shape and look good and will continue to make progress... come on girl, chin up and keep going... we all know you can do it and are behind you 100%...

:thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator

Jem keep going girl. I for one admire your acheivements


----------



## defdaz

Galtonator said:


> Jem keep going girl. I for one admire your acheivements


QUOTED FOR EMPHASIS!

You look fantastic mate, really great. The sheer fact that people are commenting (for good or bad) shows how much your progressing, and so quickly.

Insensitive people make all sorts of stupid comments when people change physique quickly.

Thought about trying to stay fairly lean and gaining weight more slowly? Might be less of a head fvck? It's definitely possible to do and with you being a stickler for details you could do it. I think you were happier when you leaner? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

daz - do I look fat now then~?


----------



## defdaz

I knew you'd say that so I tried to word it carefully! Anway, emphatically - God no  I meant nearer contest weight. All I meant is that quick changes (and you're PB'ing like your bum's on fire!) can startle people and freak you out a bit? I might be talking crap Em, you know me. You're much better at this stuff than me. I just think you're doing amazingly well and want desperately for you to carry on! You keep me going dimps!


----------



## weeman

dont judge yourself against your wardrobe Jem,you'll be comminting suicide in no time lol

I think i remember Avril once telling me the nightmare she has there,some tops she had to wear were a size 20 due to her back and shoulders and her bottom half clothes were a 12 or smaller,this is one sport that renders clothes size utterly useless,its how you look in what you wear,not the size on the label:thumbup1:

Fuk my Ser is another good example,when we got together 11 years ago she was always a size 6-9 with her weight fluctuating between 8-9st,nowadays her bodyweight still in the same range but due to muscle she has now she has had to get some tops as big as a 14 to fit and bottoms a 10,can be such a headfuk if we use run of the mill numbers society sticks on clothes.

I wear size extra small year round wether off season or precontest lmfao


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> I knew you'd say that so I tried to word it carefully! Anway, emphatically - God no  I meant nearer contest weight. All I meant is that quick changes (and you're PB'ing like your bum's on fire!) can startle people and freak you out a bit? I might be talking crap Em, you know me. You're much better at this stuff than me. I just think you're doing amazingly well and want desperately for you to carry on! You keep me going dimps!


It was beggin to be said daz - typical woman response :whistling:

Have no clue what weight is now ....when I bring the scales back - there will be an all out cardio war ....hence why I havent got them - they turn me into a crazed lunatic. BUT I might get them back this weekend and see what they say ....but then I will be on here discussing what it actually means FPMSL ...and people will tell me to disregard them ...so erm circle is vicious

Making me wonder how much I have actually put on now though ...Im not monstrous or owt but wondering how far off starting weight LOL

I know arms and shoulders are bigger now and I know there is muscle there that vanished when prepping along with legs which have re appeared with a vengeance - those quads dont wanna go quietly at all ...

Not better than you daz - I just did as I was told ....now I need someone to do it all over again - dont like thinking for meself because that leads to those lovely chocolate cluster things ....always a great pwo carb :whistling:



weeman said:


> dont judge yourself against your wardrobe Jem,you'll be comminting suicide in no time lol
> 
> I think i remember Avril once telling me the nightmare she has there,some tops she had to wear were a size 20 due to her back and shoulders and her bottom half clothes were a 12 or smaller,this is one sport that renders clothes size utterly useless,its how you look in what you wear,not the size on the label:thumbup1:
> 
> Fuk my Ser is another good example,when we got together 11 years ago she was always a size 6-9 with her weight fluctuating between 8-9st,nowadays her bodyweight still in the same range but due to muscle she has now she has had to get some tops as big as a 14 to fit and bottoms a 10,can be such a headfuk if we use run of the mill numbers society sticks on clothes.
> 
> I wear size extra small year round wether off season or precontest lmfao


Yes you tart we know about your small tops - but I also suspect that you stay pretty damn conscious about things you eat

It's not fair that the minute I start eating carbs I bloat up - makes me think I was better off before when I had no knowledge or awareness at all ...FFS :cursing:

I cannot even begin to imagine how av and other ladies who do physique cope ...I just dont know at all - considering some of the sh!tty comments I have had, you must have to have skin as thick as buffalo to contend with it ...and I deffo dont - I'm soft as sh!te and nasty comments cut me to the quick - Maybe I need to man up a bit but easier said than done when it's ingrained in your personality !

and another thing LOL ....I dont even know what I look like any more ...I dont know if what I see in the mirror is accurate or not - why would everyone tell me I look better and I hate it ... FOOOOOOOK

I thought this journal had come to a nice little end and I feel like I am starting a whole new journey of headfookery 

It had better be worth it - as I am counting down to the days to prep ...and that was horrid as well ...

Cannot win !

Maybe I will take up marathon running


----------



## stephy

Silent follower piping up again 

just adding to the "i for one admire your achievements" post cos i totally do too! You dont keep anything back in this journal good feelings bad feelings thats why i keep readin! Keep your chin up!


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> It was beggin to be said daz - typical woman response :whistling:
> 
> Have no clue what weight is now ....when I bring the scales back - there will be an all out cardio war ....hence why I havent got them - they turn me into a crazed lunatic. BUT I might get them back this weekend and see what they say ....but then I will be on here discussing what it actually means FPMSL ...and people will tell me to disregard them ...so erm circle is vicious
> 
> Making me wonder how much I have actually put on now though ...Im not monstrous or owt but wondering how far off starting weight LOL
> 
> I know arms and shoulders are bigger now and I know there is muscle there that vanished when prepping along with legs which have re appeared with a vengeance - those quads dont wanna go quietly at all ...
> 
> Not better than you daz - I just did as I was told ....now I need someone to do it all over again - dont like thinking for meself because that leads to those lovely chocolate cluster things ....always a great pwo carb :whistling:
> 
> Yes you tart we know about your small tops - but I also suspect that you stay pretty damn conscious about things you eat
> 
> It's not fair that the minute I start eating carbs I bloat up - makes me think I was better off before when I had no knowledge or awareness at all ...FFS :cursing:
> 
> I cannot even begin to imagine how av and other ladies who do physique cope ...I just dont know at all - considering some of the sh!tty comments I have had, you must have to have skin as thick as buffalo to contend with it ...and I deffo dont - I'm soft as sh!te and nasty comments cut me to the quick - Maybe I need to man up a bit but easier said than done when it's ingrained in your personality !
> 
> *and another thing LOL ....I dont even know what I look like any more ...I dont know if what I see in the mirror is accurate or not - why would everyone tell me I look better and I hate it ... FOOOOOOOK *
> 
> I thought this journal had come to a nice little end and I feel like I am starting a whole new journey of headfookery
> 
> It had better be worth it - as I am counting down to the days to prep ...and that was horrid as well ...
> 
> Cannot win !
> 
> Maybe I will take up marathon running


oh i can solve that problem easy,send me a fully nude front side and rear photo and i'll tell you if you look better or not:thumb:

weeman the problem solver,i'm so caring.


----------



## Beklet

I can say you look fine till the cows come home but when I say I look fat, and people tell me I look OK, I want to rip their throats out for being patronising :lol: :lol: :lol:

Difference is, I am a bit of a bloater. I know and accept this. Sometimes.

Go and look at the pics you posted before you started dieting.......now look at your pics now.....


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> Silent follower piping up again
> 
> just adding to the "i for one admire your achievements" post cos i totally do too! You dont keep anything back in this journal good feelings bad feelings thats why i keep readin! Keep your chin up!





MissInked said:


> Hi Jem I've been Reading your journal from page 1 exellent read and your motivation is inspiring! Keep at it and focus on your end goal! You will get there hub and it will feel bloody amazing =] xx


Thanks girlies and thanks for posting - I am touched 

I am erm very frank shall we say - I think I would cringe a lot to read back miss inked :lol: ...it's been almost a year and a half I have been on this site and yes - I have learnt so much and it has changed me a lot !

I will get there - and this is my process haha - moaning and whinging and complaining all the way ....apologies in advance for the next few months !

Hopefully by Nov 21st - I will be somewhat closer to having the sort of body & stage presence of which I can be proud and it will all have been worthwhile :thumbup1:

PS: Dont be so quiet in future ! :tongue:



weeman said:


> oh i can solve that problem easy,send me a fully nude front side and rear photo and i'll tell you if you look better or not:thumb:
> 
> weeman the problem solver,i'm so caring.


Yes - as I walked into the kitchen after posting that - I instictively knew what your response would be :lol: :lol: :lol: never miss a trick eh Bri


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I can say you look fine till the cows come home but when I say I look fat, and people tell me I look OK, I want to rip their throats out for being patronising :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Difference is, I am a bit of a bloater. I know and accept this. Sometimes.
> 
> Go and look at the pics you posted before you started dieting.......now look at your pics now.....


Ha I look at all the pics and think - I dont look like that ...I will take some new ones I think for comparison :thumbup1:

Meanwhile - I have decided to up the cardio for a bit, stick to the diet and drop a couple of lbs to make my head better. Work is busy and I will be on the road so food will have to be a lot more organised - prepared in advance because I absolutely refuse to eat bread ...it would ruin me completely. so thats it :thumb:


----------



## Jem

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOrning peeps

Well - it's crappy weather ootside but i feel a whole lot better today - going to do some fasted cardio and then train later [maybe chest and bis I think]

Diet seems to be ticking along nicely - getting back into the swing of it without cravings - helps when my mind is occupied with other stuff and work is doing the job there lol

Gotta travel to chesterfield tomorrow and then training with a pal [a girlie yaya] from emporium later on - she will kill my shoulders - woman is hardcore

all in all things are looking up I think

Only lack of money that is a problem at the moment !


----------



## clairey.h

morning chickadey

can you email me those photos pretty please 

9pm sunday night a hangover hit.......... and I had such a bad stomach, did you....and no twas not my cooking that did it :lol: :lol: :lol:

will call you later if you are free?????

glad the appraisel went okish........ dont use your satnav to travel for work, unless you want to leave the house 3 hrs early and carry a jerrycan of petrol in the boot for when you get lost amoung the wilderness


----------



## defdaz

Yay! Glad you're feeling sorted today mate :thumb: Cardio and tighter diet is the right choice I think - you love cardio and it seems you love having a controlled diet too so what's not to like?!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> morning chickadey
> 
> can you email me those photos pretty please
> 
> 9pm sunday night a hangover hit.......... and I had such a bad stomach, did you....and no twas not my cooking that did it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> will call you later if you are free?????
> 
> glad the appraisel went okish........ dont use your satnav to travel for work, unless you want to leave the house 3 hrs early and carry a jerrycan of petrol in the boot for when you get lost amoung the wilderness


Yo biatch  yes will email them - nice arent they ?

I did not get a hangover - that's because I did not accept the armfuls of booze that rob was trying to feed me when we got back ...nor did we drink the wine I brought with me - so that'll do nicely for 27th - because IM BACK :thumb: ...did rob tell you :lol: :lol:

Oh like the way you thought I nicked your make up as well - I'll have you know - I'm a better class of person than certain others around your sides :whistling: fpmsl ...

I will be in from now until 5 [fookin working - can you believe] and then back home from about 7 30 ...so whenever you like :thumbup1: xxx

Oh - next time I want real mushrooms 



defdaz said:


> Yay! Glad you're feeling sorted today mate :thumb: Cardio and tighter diet is the right choice I think - you love cardio and it seems you love having a controlled diet too so what's not to like?!


I think so - might not grow as much but so long as energy is up and lifts are up I will know I am on the right track ! feel so much better [for now]


----------



## defdaz

Jem working, whatever next!! :whistling: I only do a three day week now... *cackle*


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Jem working, whatever next!! :whistling: I only do a three day week now... *cackle*


I know ! all that skiving during prep was always gonna catch up with me ...sh!t !


----------



## Jem

Been and done biceps tonight - nothing spectacular as I have a problem with right one caused by last week's session but will type up in a bit

Also did 30 mins cardio


----------



## defdaz

Cack that doesn't sound good! Hope it's getting better Jemster?


----------



## Jem

Nope not getting better - getting worse ! someone said it is tendonitis perhaps - I dunno, never had a training injury before ... hurts to lift the kettle even ! goes from inside the elbow and down the forearm and the elbow is bruised although I have not knocked it - happened during bicep session last week so go figure

It did hamper my training today - shoulders and triceps which was a reet fooker but never mind - perhaps ice it ?

will put session up in a bit - trained with a girlie beast today [nicest possible sense of course] and got some PBs !


----------



## Jem

*Shoulders *

Seated DBell Press

warmed up on 8s x 20

12.5 x 12

17.5 - 2 x 10 *PB woohoo get me ! - 20's next week * - NB had some assistance LOL

Drop set 12.5 x 10

Lat Raises

Pyramid of 3, 4, 5 & 6kgs - 12 reps

8kgs - 4 reps [Mwahaha v weak but still *PB*]

7kgs - 10 reps

Bent over Rear Dbell raises

5, 6, 7 - all 12 reps

8 - 10 with grunts and strop thrown in for good measure *PB*

DBell Upright Rows

7 - 15

8 - 12

9 - 10 *PB*

Machine Press

2 plates - 2 x 12

3 plates - 10

dropset - 2 plates x 8

*Triceps*

*Bar Dips*

with assistance

6, 10, 10, 10* PB*

*OH Exts*

2 x 20 for 12 reps

1 x 30 for 10 reps

*Pulldowns *

on lat pdown

20 kg - 2 x 12

Dropset repped out to failure

FOOOOOOK

dont think I have ever had such a roar as when I did the rear dbells - god knows where it came from, it was sheer aggression and quite scared meself with it [good job we were in the women's bit at that point LOL] - like I finally pushed myself to the point of no return :confused1:

40 mins treadmill at 5%


----------



## defdaz

> 8 - 10 with grunts and strop thrown in for good measure

This made me nearly spit my protein drink over the desk lol! Proper training Jemster! :thumb:

I did bent over db raises too today but didn't strop, until tonight that is about something entirely different!!


----------



## hilly

some cracking pb's in here liking it alot.

whats the cheat plans this weekend


----------



## MissBC

sounds like you have 'tennis elbow" babe

does it hurt gripping things?


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> > 8 - 10 with grunts and strop thrown in for good measure
> 
> This made me nearly spit my protein drink over the desk lol! Proper training Jemster! :thumb:
> 
> I did bent over db raises too today but didn't strop, until tonight that is about something entirely different!!


Yeah - it released all of this aggression in me and I've never felt anything like it before - I literally roared in pain and god knows what else :confused1:



hilly said:


> some cracking pb's in here liking it alot.
> 
> whats the cheat plans this weekend


Dunno where they are coming from hilly - all new to me this 

Not too bothered about cheats this weekend - went to sainsburys last night and ended up buying clean food :confused1: I am quite happy with lean beef mince and wholewheat pitta - maybe some egg mayo later on ...if I want something bad then I will have it - but no cravings so far.

I bought a flapjack toffee cheesecake [just because well ...read it ...things I would have killed for during prep...] and I have frozen it because dont wanna resort to it when starved coming back from gym...had some rocky road gu things last night then went to bed

I am not complaining about wanting real clean food - long may it continue - so pleased the mega hunger seems to have dyed down :thumbup1:

Your hunger still killing you peter?


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> sounds like you have 'tennis elbow" babe
> 
> does it hurt gripping things?


Hi Bri ! not gripping especially although that does hurt too - more so when I pick anything up [like cup or kettle] or bend the arm - get shooting pains from inside elbow down forearm :confused1:

Affecting training big time !


----------



## Irish Beast

Jem said:


> Nope not getting better - getting worse ! someone said it is tendonitis perhaps - I dunno, never had a training injury before ... hurts to lift the kettle even ! goes from inside the elbow and down the forearm and the elbow is bruised although I have not knocked it - happened during bicep session last week so go figure
> 
> It did hamper my training today - shoulders and triceps which was a reet fooker but never mind - perhaps ice it ?
> 
> will put session up in a bit - trained with a girlie beast today [nicest possible sense of course] and got some PBs !


Sounds like tennis elbow as MBC said. I am getting treatment for it now. I had to take months of and its still not right.

There are exercises which I have to do daily to help with recovery but its a painfully slow process. If you want me to send you over the sheet of exercises I will.

Picking up the kettle was a nightmare for me!


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Sounds like tennis elbow as MBC said. I am getting treatment for it now. I had to take months of and its still not right.
> 
> There are exercises which I have to do daily to help with recovery but its a painfully slow process. If you want me to send you over the sheet of exercises I will.
> 
> Picking up the kettle was a nightmare for me!


that S - was not what I wanted to hear :confused1: - I cannot afford time off for injury OMG ...what would I do ffs :cursing: I soooo hate the docs as well !

Yeah email it over please chick - you still got the address ? - work or personal is fine x


----------



## Irish Beast

Will scan it tomorrow. Bit too hungover to set it up today. They look crap but give the general idea!

It doesnt affect my pushing exercises too much but I have to be mega careful with curls and the likes.

Massaging helps as well. Will drop you a mail or give you a call sometime and share my wisdom! If you're lucky I might even be sober!


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Will scan it tomorrow. Bit too hungover to set it up today. They look crap but give the general idea!
> 
> It doesnt affect my pushing exercises too much but I have to be mega careful with curls and the likes.
> 
> Massaging helps as well. Will drop you a mail or give you a call sometime and share my wisdom! If you're lucky I might even be sober!


Mwahaha re call and being sober - why spoil the habit of a lifetime eh ? No - would be cool to have a catch up on the phone babes - I neglect you and Stephen these days ! Bad of me eh ? still on for july though so long as it goes ahead :thumbup1:

Whenever you are ready chick - cheers x


----------



## Irish Beast

Jem said:


> Mwahaha re call and being sober - why spoil the habit of a lifetime eh ? No - would be cool to have a catch up on the phone babes - I neglect you and Stephen these days ! Bad of me eh ? still on for july though so long as it goes ahead :thumbup1:
> 
> Whenever you are ready chick - cheers x


Cushty, u on same number?

Will ring you in the week cos I m going to bbq today and plan on getting smashed, growing a beard and drinking rum.


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Cushty, u on same number?
> 
> Will ring you in the week cos I m going to bbq today and plan on getting smashed, *growing a beard and drinking rum*.


Now why dont I ever have marvellous and cunning plans like that  ...pirate day for you then ! oooarr me heartie :laugh:

Yep think you have the work mobile - so still on that


----------



## Irish Beast

Ive never had a problem in life that rum hasnt solved!

I think I found a new favourite last night in Sailor Jerry! Definitely a challenger for Mount Gay! The main thing is that they both have amusing names.


----------



## hilly

yup hunger is still kicking my ass. clean cheat for me this weekend, im either hitting nandos or cooking.

im thinking peppers stuffed with couscous and grilled to start.

lamb done in tikka spice and grilled pink in the middles with sweet pot wedges.

dessert a weight watchers one of type or 2 even 

got some dried mango balls dusted in a white powder from h&B yesterday as a treat


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Ive never had a problem in life that rum hasnt solved!
> 
> I think I found a new favourite last night in Sailor Jerry! Definitely a challenger for Mount Gay! The main thing is that they both have amusing names.


LOL what happened to Captain Morgan then :lol:



hilly said:


> yup hunger is still kicking my ass. clean cheat for me this weekend, im either hitting nandos or cooking.
> 
> im thinking peppers stuffed with couscous and grilled to start.
> 
> lamb done in tikka spice and grilled pink in the middles with sweet pot wedges.
> 
> dessert a weight watchers one of type or 2 even
> 
> got some dried mango balls dusted in a white powder from h&B yesterday as a treat


Mmmm sounds good :thumb: I'm coming to yours for dinner :lol: I am loving partially hydrated prunes at the moment [ :confused1: ] ...sooo nice so will keep a look out for those mango things !

Yep - dont blame you for making the most of real food tbh - since prep all thoughts of take away have gone right out of my head - love cooking now :thumbup1: Enjoy it !


----------



## defdaz

Jem, arm sounds bad! I meant to comment but your bent over db raises made me loose the thought lol.

Ice it defo, not direct skin contact and only for 5 mins at a time. Heat would be good and supps to try are chondroitin and glucosamine, mega cissy I mean cissus and of course 1g + vit c and mega vit /mins which I don't doubt you're already taking.

Might be worth getting to a sports massage therapist too for them to check out? Nice to get a massage innit? :thumb:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Jem, arm sounds bad! I meant to comment but your bent over db raises made me loose the thought lol.
> 
> Ice it defo, not direct skin contact and only for 5 mins at a time. Heat would be good and supps to try are chondroitin and glucosamine, mega cissy I mean cissus and of course 1g + vit c and mega vit /mins which I don't doubt you're already taking.
> 
> Might be worth getting to a sports massage therapist too for them to check out? Nice to get a massage innit? :thumb:


read something about cissus being just for men or maybe I made it up who knows eh ...

will get some chon and gluco - keep meaning to anyway and yes all the rest are accounted for !

I know just the man re massage and I am due one next week - good thinking - will give him a bell monday - I saw him yesterday and the thought didnt cross my mind DOH !

cheers dazzle - not good this injury stuff - me no likey ...just when I was pounding the weights up ...,. MEH :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Jem

YAY for legs day !!! and chest toooooo

Warmed up on 20 sissy squats superset with leg exts x 12 for 2 sets

*Squats [some sort of squat machine - not hacks] *

started on hacks on 30kg and did 12 reps but machine knackered so moved to another which actually feels a lot more comfortable for me - liked the angle and get atg with ease - I get scared on hacks

30kg for 12

40kg for 12

60kg for 12

70kg for 10 *PB*

*Leg Press*

80kg for 15

130kg for 12

180kg for 12

220kg for 10 [last 2 assisted] *PB*

- fooker didnt tell me what weight it was until I had done it ...that is 20kg up on last week's pb and 40kg up on pb of fortnight ago LMAO - think I might end up with a hernia the way I am going though !

*Leg Exts*

20kg - 5 sets of 12 reps superset with sissy squats

more for vanity than owt else

*Hams*

*Seated Leg Curls*

40kg for 15

50kg for 15

60kg for 10

*Lying Leg Curls*

60kg for 12

70kg for 10

90kg for 10 - last 2 assisted

*Calves*

Ooooh jeeeze these hurt - people were p!ssing themselves laughing at the noise

*Flex Lewis spesh * - 3rd week of these and calfies are looking better !

2 circuits of

200kg x 20 reps *PB for reps*

toes on plate x 20

heels on plate x 20

bodyweight x 20

single leg x 20

Stretch and thrust x 20 on standing calf raise machine

repeated with 25+ reps per rep [OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOw]

*Toe Press *

bugger knows what weight was - by this point it really doesnt matter LOL

2 sets of 20 slow presses and 20 fast presses

Burns like buggery

10 mins cooldown on tread and then recharge with bcaas and glut - return to do chest

*Chest *

Training partner does a machine only day and then big chest day so we used machines only today

*Hammer Strength *

20kg - 15

30kg - 12

40kg - 10

60kg - 8 with another assisted rep *PB* wow !

*Another chest press machine [?]*

as above

*Pec Deck *

20kg x 12

30kg x 10

40kg x 8 [with help on some LOL - chest gone] *PB*

*Cables*

Pin oot

30 reps - 10 high, 10 chest level, 10 low

10 reps - normal cross overs x 2

last set - 20kg each side x 6 reps [get me mwahahaha] *PB *

Cool down on tread and that was that !

Back day tomorrow YAY


----------



## Ryan16

good workout Jem  thats a damn lot! lol keep up the great work :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

haha thanks ryan - was a lot for one day - made sure I had my bcaas and glutamine throughout though ! ...only did it because I missed chest day this week due to work but all turned out good - like the duracell bunny moi

cheers matie - hope all is going well at your end too


----------



## 3752

if you have tennis elbow then you need to rest from the weights and get some ultra sound on it, this worked for me also Cissus is very good....

and that workout is far to much for one day


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> haha thanks ryan - was a lot for one day - made sure I had my bcaas and glutamine throughout though ! ...only did it because I missed chest day this week due to work but all turned out good - like the duracell bunny moi
> 
> cheers matie - hope all is going well at your end too


yess it is thanks  , hopefully your injury gets better soon! :wub:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> if you have tennis elbow then you need to rest from the weights and get some ultra sound on it, this worked for me also Cissus is very good....
> 
> and that workout is far to much for one day


:blink:ALL WEIGHTS :confused1: or just curling ? [not that stupid game with the brush you understand - no one should do that LOL]

I know it was too much Paul  ....was fun though :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> yess it is thanks  , hopefully your injury gets better soon! :wub:


haha thanks - I got wubs too !! you're too kind


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> haha thanks - I got wubs too !! you're too kind


just the kindov guy i am  always giving :innocent: you can thank me with a peck on the cheek :whistling: lol!


----------



## Jem

Get you ryan haha not shy are you !  bit too far away for my lips to reach though ...

Morning people !

Monday - pfft hate them ! but yaya for back day and some cardio ...legs have grown like a mofo for gawd's sake - I have to buy new office wear and I am not looking forward to that shopping trip I can tell you - hate, hate, hate wearing suits so I refuse to conform with that - gonna be shift dresses and unfortunately I think my back has grown as well so I dread to think what feckin size I am gonna wear - definitely not the size 10 I have grown used to ...which does make me wonder how much I really am prepared to grow ?

I look at some of the female bbers off season and just dont like the off season look ...they look so broad - flame me all you like - I dont give a toss LOL - I wanna look good all year round, not half of it !

So I am still struggling to find that happy medium because I am not yet used to this game ...


----------



## cellmore

Jem said:


> Get you ryan haha not shy are you !  bit too far away for my lips to reach though ...
> 
> Morning people !
> 
> Monday - pfft hate them ! but yaya for back day and some cardio ...legs have grown like a mofo for gawd's sake - I have to buy new office wear and I am not looking forward to that shopping trip I can tell you - hate, hate, hate wearing suits so I refuse to conform with that - gonna be shift dresses and unfortunately I think my back has grown as well so I dread to think what feckin size I am gonna wear - definitely not the size 10 I have grown used to ...which does make me wonder how much I really am prepared to grow ?
> 
> I look at some of the female bbers off season and just dont like the off season look ...they look so broad - flame me all you like - I dont give a toss LOL - I wanna look good all year round, not half of it !
> 
> So I am still struggling to find that happy medium because I am not yet used to this game ...


good luck with your shopping trip Gem. hows your injury ? better i hope. loving the journal and the banter:cool2::cool: :cool2:


----------



## hilly

Jem said:


> Get you ryan haha not shy are you !  bit too far away for my lips to reach though ...
> 
> Morning people !
> 
> Monday - pfft hate them ! but yaya for back day and some cardio ...legs have grown like a mofo for gawd's sake - I have to buy new office wear and I am not looking forward to that shopping trip I can tell you - hate, hate, hate wearing suits so I refuse to conform with that - gonna be shift dresses and unfortunately I think my back has grown as well so I dread to think what feckin size I am gonna wear - definitely not the size 10 I have grown used to ...which does make me wonder how much I really am prepared to grow ?
> 
> I look at some of the female bbers off season and just dont like the off season look ...they look so broad - flame me all you like - I dont give a toss LOL - I wanna look good all year round, not half of it !
> 
> So I am still struggling to find that happy medium because I am not yet used to this game ...


Problem is jem to grow and add size to your frame you are going to get bigger. I dont mean fatter but to add muscle means more food. this means maybe a little more bloat, it definatly means more water and fingers crossed it means more muscle and more size. this all equals to a bigger over all physique which is ure goal. However it comes with its downsides.

For instance my waist is still pretty small however the rest of me has gained some good size again and now nothing fits. jeans i am a 32 but cnt get my legs in them so have to get 34 and wear a belt. sometimes i need a 36 and just refuse to buy these lmao


----------



## RACK

Jem, this worked well with my elbow

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/mega_cissus


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> Problem is jem to grow and add size to your frame you are going to get bigger. I dont mean fatter but to add muscle means more food. this means maybe a little more bloat, it definatly means more water and fingers crossed it means more muscle and more size. this all equals to a bigger over all physique which is ure goal. However it comes with its downsides.
> 
> For instance my waist is still pretty small however the rest of me has gained some good size again and now nothing fits. jeans i am a 32 but cnt get my legs in them so have to get 34 and wear a belt. sometimes i need a 36 and just refuse to buy these lmao


I'm feeling it ! bitter pill to swallow though ...makes me unhappy when I look in the mirror and doesnt help that loads of people I know are cutting at the moment ....here is me feeling bloated and lardy !

God I love ranting and complaining dont I - it's just a headfook is all ....I dont wanna buy bigger clothes :cursing: :lol: :lol:

Gotta just keep pushing on - so long as I am eating right, doing the cardio and weights are still going up I should stop whinging about it and live with it ! Hopefully after the Nov show I can relax a little with a better size - who knew this was all gonna happen ffs ...I just thought I'd get smaller, wanna stay small and be content :whistling:

Oh thanks for posting cellmore - lol glad I provide you with entertainment :lol: :lol: :lol:

elbow feels better today - fingers crossed otherwise may need a break from training & trip to docs as Paul said. Maybe I am imagining the pain is less because I dont wanna stop :tongue:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Jem, this worked well with my elbow
> 
> http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/mega_cissus


thanks chick will order some of that today - it must work, everyone rates it ! :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

I nigh on lived off the stuff when doing MMA


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> Gotta just keep pushing on - so long as I am eating right, doing the cardio and weights are still going up I should stop whinging about it and live with it ! Hopefully after the Nov show I can relax a little with a better size - who knew this was all gonna happen ffs ...I just thought I'd get smaller, wanna stay small and be content :whistling:


I found this too. The need to get huge but the fear of getting big in the wrong way


----------



## PRL

God. I can tell your spending way too much time with Ali.

You both sound alike :lol:

I hear some killer workouts have been had down the ole Ironworks!!! Good going. :beer:



Jem said:


> Get you ryan haha not shy are you !  bit too far away for my lips to reach though ...
> 
> Morning people !
> 
> Monday - pfft hate them ! but yaya for back day and some cardio ...legs have grown like a mofo for gawd's sake - I have to buy new office wear and I am not looking forward to that shopping trip I can tell you - hate, hate, hate wearing suits so I refuse to conform with that - gonna be shift dresses and unfortunately I think my back has grown as well so I dread to think what feckin size I am gonna wear - definitely not the size 10 I have grown used to ...which does make me wonder how much I really am prepared to grow ?
> 
> I look at some of the female bbers off season and just dont like the off season look ...they look so broad - flame me all you like - I dont give a toss LOL - I wanna look good all year round, not half of it !
> 
> So I am still struggling to find that happy medium because I am not yet used to this game ...


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> :blink:ALL WEIGHTS :confused1: or just curling ? [not that stupid game with the brush you understand - no one should do that LOL]
> 
> I know it was too much Paul  ....was fun though :whistling:


well the muscle that is inflamed will come into play with many exercises...Back, Biceps, triceps and chest all depends on how bad it is.....as it effects grip so any thing where you rely on this.....

i have had it so bad i could not turn the steering wheel on my car


----------



## defdaz

Just stay lean all year them Jem, problem solved! :thumb: Lots of bbers do this (F*($ing b*%$£$ds!!!!  :lol: ), don't see why you can't do this if you're prepared to look at the long game? I just don't think bulking is something you enjoy... You love cardio, embrace it I say, make it work for you. :cool2:

Oh and watch that arm if you're training back later mate... have a top day and thanks for posting on my journal, really appreciate it. :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

Pscarb said:


> if you have tennis elbow then you need to rest from the weights


agree.....

you need to try and rest your forearm muscle (ECRB) for a while otherwise you are going to keep aggravating where it inserts into your elbow. This is what is causing the pains and the inability to grip and pick things up. Its an OVERUSE injury meaning you need to stop..

Id give it atleast a week and see if you can either go to someone to get some friction massage on it or try and do it yourself. Then after that ice it for 10mins

You need to do some VERY LIGHT strengthening exercises and stretches.

Continuing on as you are will only make it worse, so much so that you will HAVE to stop no matter what you want as it will be so painful you physically wont be able to grip anything


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> Get you ryan haha not shy are you !  bit too far away for my lips to reach though ...
> 
> Morning people !
> 
> Monday - pfft hate them ! but yaya for back day and some cardio ...legs have grown like a mofo for gawd's sake - I have to buy new office wear and I am not looking forward to that shopping trip I can tell you - hate, hate, hate wearing suits so I refuse to conform with that - gonna be shift dresses and unfortunately I think my back has grown as well so I dread to think what feckin size I am gonna wear - definitely not the size 10 I have grown used to ...which does make me wonder how much I really am prepared to grow ?
> 
> I look at some of the female bbers off season and just dont like the off season look ...they look so broad - flame me all you like - I dont give a toss LOL - I wanna look good all year round, not half of it !
> 
> So I am still struggling to find that happy medium because I am not yet used to this game ...


no point being a shy guy i always say  gets you no where in life :tongue: lol! awk shame  was looking forward to it! lol..

hope the injury heals up soon! i agree with daz you could just stay lean all year round if you want to  i know im gona once im bigger in size cause it will make me fell better about myself  just keep your cardio in to stay lean and you'l be sorted :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Or just stop playing tennis

Jem getting 'bigger' was one of the hardest things I have ever done! Total mind fck...and I am not even big ffs, I think I topped out at 78kg. I just kept in my head that 'that' wasn't the end product but just part of the process! It just takes time to get ya head around...stick in there kid x


----------



## kitt81

am havin same headfuk lol! diet jeans dont fit anymore and t shirts and tops are feeling a little neat shall we say!! one plus to it all is that i fill my bras again!!! lol


----------



## Greyphantom

Sorry to hear about the injury Jem... hope it heals fast and well, and as has been mentioned, rest and recover girl dear...


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> God. I can tell your spending way too much time with Ali.
> 
> You both sound alike :lol:
> 
> I hear some killer workouts have been had down the ole Ironworks!!! Good going. :beer:


Yep she's a cow  !!!

She's not letting it go either - she has me in her clutches - between her and new training partner I cannot fail to get bigger which is a good thing I suppose :thumb:

cheers petiepoo [ :whistling: ] hope you are well ? ...oh and dont mention the footie MEH x



Pscarb said:


> well the muscle that is inflamed will come into play with many exercises...Back, Biceps, triceps and chest all depends on how bad it is.....as it effects grip so any thing where you rely on this.....
> 
> i have had it so bad i could not turn the steering wheel on my car


s'not that bad then - felt it on deads today though so they are out - as are bis and tris, dips

Managed pull ups today - no pain

Thank god it's my arm and not my legs - dont think I would be able to cope with a leg injury 



defdaz said:


> Just stay lean all year them Jem, problem solved! :thumb: Lots of bbers do this (F*($ing b*%$£$ds!!!!  :lol: ), don't see why you can't do this if you're prepared to look at the long game? I just don't think bulking is something you enjoy... You love cardio, embrace it I say, make it work for you. :cool2:
> 
> Oh and watch that arm if you're training back later mate... have a top day and thanks for posting on my journal, really appreciate it. :thumbup1:


Not allowing myself to get fat - but inevitably when you have gone so small - anything feels big ! think 'bulking' is the wrong word - diet paul has given me is for building lean mass so I just need to not binge at the weekend and I'm getting there. Just a big change that's all :thumbup1:

Watching the arm - getting some cissus and not doing certain things that i know will aggravate it. cheers dazzle - oh and no probs on your journal - always a good feeling to boot someone up the ass :lol:


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> agree.....
> 
> you need to try and rest your forearm muscle (ECRB) for a while otherwise you are going to keep aggravating where it inserts into your elbow. This is what is causing the pains and the inability to grip and pick things up. Its an OVERUSE injury meaning you need to stop..
> 
> Id give it atleast a week and see if you can either go to someone to get some friction massage on it or try and do it yourself. Then after that ice it for 10mins
> 
> You need to do some VERY LIGHT strengthening exercises and stretches.
> 
> Continuing on as you are will only make it worse, so much so that you will HAVE to stop no matter what you want as it will be so painful you physically wont be able to grip anything


thanks for taking the time on this Bri - much appreciated hun 

will take it easy instead of trying to turn into a mass monster over night - cannot afford to be out of the game altogether. Work is intercepting anyway so prob not a bad thing at this juncture.

seeing my man danny for some help regarding it so should help matters !



Ryan16 said:


> no point being a shy guy i always say  gets you no where in life :tongue: lol! awk shame  was looking forward to it! lol..
> 
> hope the injury heals up soon! i agree with daz you could just stay lean all year round if you want to  i know im gona once im bigger in size cause it will make me fell better about myself  just keep your cardio in to stay lean and you'l be sorted :thumb:


that's the plan sort of - although I think people are getting confused by what I consider lean - I just have the confused head due to stage size and how I am now. I probably am still lean 



ElfinTan said:


> Or just stop playing tennis
> 
> Jem getting 'bigger' was one of the hardest things I have ever done! Total mind fck...and I am not even big ffs, I think I topped out at 78kg. I just kept in my head that 'that' wasn't the end product but just part of the process! It just takes time to get ya head around...stick in there kid x


LOL there is that - putting the whites away and will have to say no to the williams' this year - would only show them up anyhoo :laugh:

cheers for that Tan - I am sticking with it because I like how your pics and progress is going ! that's the path for me :thumb: x


----------



## Jem

kitt81 said:


> am havin same headfuk lol! diet jeans dont fit anymore and t shirts and tops are feeling a little neat shall we say!! one plus to it all is that i fill my bras again!!! lol


daft as brushes arent we - I can reconcile it all in my head [for about 3 hours] then I go to bits again. Might just get rid of mirrors too 

Yeo boobies are great ! sure they are a lot perter than they were as well - it's not imagined - they have come back 10x nicer so there's a plus :laugh: I love these puppies :thumb: no boob jobs on the horizon for me anytime soon YES !!! x



Greyphantom said:


> Sorry to hear about the injury Jem... hope it heals fast and well, and as has been mentioned, rest and recover girl dear...


Cheers grey - so do I - and it will if I follow advice given instead of thinking I can push through it due to gym addiction 

Must listen !!!


----------



## IanStu

Jem..do you know what happened to Luke (Gainer) I see he's been banned and his journal has been deleted ???


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

IanStu said:


> Jem..do you know what happened to Luke (Gainer) I see he's been banned and his journal has been deleted ???


Ian I'll pm you.


----------



## Jem

and me too please ! I didn't know either yeti ....


----------



## leafman

Its like a mothers meeting in here :whistling: Jem i have nothing to say but needed t show my presence sooooo......

:spam: :cowboy: h34r: :gun_bandana: :stuart: :death: :: :beer:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Its like a mothers meeting in here :whistling: Jem i have nothing to say but needed t show my presence sooooo......
> 
> :spam: :cowboy: h34r: :gun_bandana: :stuart: :death: :: :beer:


POT - KETTLE - FOOKING BLACK 

'cept in yours it's about slabbing, fishing, beating people up and taking your top off for chav teens :lol: :bounce: :lol:

alreet bruv - my sis found me on facebook 2 days ago and I now have 2 additional family members that picked me up from her page - nice to have a bit of the geordie slang popping up on me page - makes me wanna go home:cool2:

Hope all is calm and cool oop your way

x


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> POT - KETTLE - FOOKING BLACK
> 
> 'cept in yours it's about slabbing, fishing, beating people up and taking your top off for chav teens :lol: :bounce: :lol:
> 
> alreet bruv - my sis found me on facebook 2 days ago and I now have 2 additional family members that picked me up from her page - nice to have a bit of the geordie slang popping up on me page - makes me wanna go home:cool2:
> 
> Hope all is calm and cool oop your way
> 
> x


lmao all good my end :beer: Off for early night now night night


----------



## Jem

meeeeeeeeee too Kev ! speak soon chick


----------



## roberts1974

hi jem looking hot babe:whistling:


----------



## Jem

thanks mr roberts !

erm bit bored with updating - did back yesterday and was nowt fantastic as was tired - did shoulders today and got some PBs but think tomorrow will be a rest day as cannot do arms [due to elbow injury]. Have got a maintenance massage and some work on the elbow booked in for next week so that should help. All is quiet really!

Food is very clean this week - have dropped a couple of pounds - can see that just by looking. Just bored ...but not bored enough to paint the hall ...yet


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> POT - KETTLE - FOOKING BLACK
> 
> 'cept in yours it's about slabbing, fishing, beating people up and taking your top off for chav teens :lol: :bounce: :lol:
> 
> alreet bruv - my sis found me on facebook 2 days ago and I now have 2 additional family members that picked me up from her page - nice to have a bit of the geordie slang popping up on me page - makes me wanna go home:cool2:
> 
> Hope all is calm and cool oop your way
> 
> x


I forget you're a geordie, when I read your posts I read it in a brum accent:lol:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> I forget you're a geordie, when I read your posts I read it in a brum accent:lol:


:ban:Tom how very dare you 

Mind you - bit of a mixed up accent I have - no one can ever place me, normally get sheffield or manchester ....don't ever say Sunderland though :whistling:



MissInked said:


> Keep up the hard work Jem, sounds like ur working very hard despite having a awful injury =[ hope the treatment nxt week helps so you can get back into full swing! I'm starting physio myself next month for a ankle injury, haven't been near the leg press for months, gutting isn't it! Keep going tho girl, you have a bloody gorge body! =] x


Not hard work - tis fun :thumb: pain in the ass this elbow though - hope it goes quickly ! I am gutted yep. Schwing look at you girl - never mind me... :thumbup1: xx


----------



## mal

Jem said:


> :ban:
> 
> Mind you - bit of a mixed up accent I have - no one can ever place me, normally get sheffield or manchester ....don't ever say Sunderland though :whistling:


good job you can type,i would'nt understand you talking:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Oh ffs - just spent an hour in the beauty salon being totally quizzed about diets and training ...taking the p!ss arent they? Lovely girls but HELLO ! everytime I go we have the same discussion. The one on reception kept banging on about how she has been doing a pilates dvd for 6 months and has still not gained any weight

WORDS FAILED ME ...and that doesn't happen often...

next she asked me to show her calf exercises, and press ups ...in the salon !!! I told her to get a personal trainer.

They gave me 20% off when I left mind - but they should have been paying me I was that drained by the time they were finished ...

Then went to the school and someone else asked me about diets. So I should be flattered you would think but god's sake it's booooring and tiresome when you know they don't want to hear it's hard work ...

I asked them all if they were happy enough with their bodies to still eat junk food and they all said yes so I told them to chill out and enjoy life. Simple really.

I dread to think how real accomplished athletes and bbers cope with this sort of thing - drives me nuts


----------



## Jem

mal said:


> good job you can type,i would'nt understand you talking:thumb:


do I have to say it again welshy 

POT KETTLE FOOKING BLACK


----------



## cellmore

Jem said:


> :ban:Tom how very dare you
> 
> Mind you - bit of a mixed up accent I have - no one can ever place me, normally get sheffield or manchester ....don't ever say Sunderland though :whistling:
> 
> Not hard work - tis fun :thumb: pain in the ass this elbow though - hope it goes quickly ! I am gutted yep. Schwing look at you girl - never mind me... :thumbup1: xx


Im reading your posts in a geordie accent too Jem - why aye bonnie lass - my nan was from alnick! sounds like you had a right performance at the salon - more like a gym. cracked me up about the girl who hadnt got any where in 6 months :beer:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Oh ffs - just spent an hour in the beauty salon being totally quizzed about diets and training ...taking the p!ss arent they? Lovely girls but HELLO ! everytime I go we have the same discussion. The one on reception kept banging on about how she has been doing a pilates dvd for 6 months and has still not gained any weight
> 
> WORDS FAILED ME ...and that doesn't happen often...
> 
> next she asked me to show her calf exercises, and press ups ...in the salon !!! I told her to get a personal trainer.
> 
> They gave me 20% off when I left mind - but they should have been paying me I was that drained by the time they were finished ...
> 
> Then went to the school and someone else asked me about diets. So I should be flattered you would think but god's sake it's booooring and tiresome when you know they don't want to hear it's hard work ...
> 
> I asked them all if they were happy enough with their bodies to still eat junk food and they all said yes so I told them to chill out and enjoy life. Simple really.
> 
> I dread to think how real accomplished athletes and bbers cope with this sort of thing - drives me nuts


welcome to my world :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Watching the arm - getting some cissus and *not doing certain things that i know will aggravate it.*


Whatever could you mean, PICS to explain pls:lol:

4arm injuries can be very annoying and long winded, hope it recovers quickly:thumbup1:

Hows things apart from that Jem??


----------



## mal

Jem said:


> do I have to say it again welshy
> 
> POT KETTLE FOOKING BLACK


ive got a posh swansea accent:whistling:

bit of advice if people ask you stuff about training,ignore them

your wasting your breath,jordy girl:tongue:


----------



## Jem

cellmore said:


> Im reading your posts in a geordie accent too Jem - why aye bonnie lass - my nan was from alnick! sounds like you had a right performance at the salon - more like a gym. cracked me up about the girl who hadnt got any where in 6 months :beer:


Dsahna is from Alnwick cellmore  and I lived just down the road from there in Morpeth [well Longhirst actually]

Yep annoying when they play soothing music and then interrogate you the whole time - there was even a spot light on me !



Pscarb said:


> welcome to my world :thumb:


Not talking about me here are ya  I haven't interrogated you once this week ...so far :lol: ...I will be though, never fear ! I said before prep you were stuck with me so ahem live with it :whistling:

As for everyday life - I can well imagine ...and tis not something I wish to experience ...couple of fat moms at school and girls in the beauty salon is enough for me ....boggin men must go on for hours telling you how hench they used to be ...



tel3563 said:


> Whatever could you mean, PICS to explain pls:lol:
> 
> 4arm injuries can be very annoying and long winded, hope it recovers quickly:thumbup1:
> 
> Hows things apart from that Jem??


  your mind's in the gutter tel :lol: ....so not what I was meaning at all :innocent: I meant curling and the like - and those pics would bore you no doubt !

I don't wanna hear about long winded injuries - I have about 11 weeks to maximise the muscle  ...s'not fair :confused1:

Apart from that - all fine and boring ! real world interjecting on gym ...think real life is overrated tbh - I'm gymming it for life I think ...I cannot think of anything else I would rather be doing :confused1:

How's you ?


----------



## Jem

mal said:


> ive got a posh swansea accent:whistling:
> 
> bit of advice if people ask you stuff about training,ignore them
> 
> your wasting your breath,jordy girl:tongue:


Nonsense - there is no such thing - wales is wales boyo :whistling:

bit hard to ignore them when they have you at their mercy - reclining on a chaise longue with them pulling at your eyebrows and causing pain :lol:

I know tis a waste of resources - my words are wise and should therefore be used sparingly .... [that's what I tell meself anyway] :thumb:


----------



## yummymummy79

Jem said:


> . Just bored ...but not bored enough to paint the hall ...yet


Since when have you had my life! This is my exact problem at the moment!

Just catching up in here, pants you've hurt yourself but if you need to rest it then rest it, no point making it worse for months cos you couldn't leave it for a week.

I can certanly imagine the headfook that is bulking/gaining lean mass which is why I'm never going to try it! Hope it's all going reasonably to plan though and you've found a happy medium between eating/cardio/weights that helps your goals.

Rachey out.


----------



## Jem

yummymummy79 said:


> Since when have you had my life! This is my exact problem at the moment!
> 
> Just catching up in here, pants you've hurt yourself but if you need to rest it then rest it, no point making it worse for months cos you couldn't leave it for a week.
> 
> I can certanly imagine the headfook that is bulking/gaining lean mass which is why I'm never going to try it! Hope it's all going reasonably to plan though and you've found a happy medium between eating/cardio/weights that helps your goals.
> 
> Rachey out.


it's dieting without the bonus of seeing weight loss :confused1: go figure that one out :lol: HURTS ! but will be worth it - I hope .... got some good support at the gym [and by that, I mean a training partner who won't let me do cardio  ] and tells me that I look better now than before which I don't actually believe but MEH I never believe any positive comments anyway :laugh:

You can come and paint my hall for me rach :tongue: I just cannot keep still - wanna be doing stuff all the time ...annoying !

Not found the happy medium - if you see her - send her to me please :thumbup1:

Hope all is well with you anyhow chick - will pop over shortly xx

Oh - you coming to bedford show on 27th perchance?


----------



## TH0R

I'm good Jem, just had a really good holiday in Turkey and work is really on the up, training

is good but I'm feeling like things are going too good, if you know what I mean...............

Just waiting for something sh1t to spoil it all 

Glad your well apart from 4arm and real life, try to avoid that at all cost:lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> I'm good Jem, just had a really good holiday in Turkey and work is really on the up, training
> 
> is good but I'm feeling like things are going too good, if you know what I mean...............
> 
> Just waiting for something sh1t to spoil it all
> 
> Glad your well apart from 4arm and real life, try to avoid that at all cost:lol:


where in turkey tel - I love turkey :thumb:

glad work is on the up - big relief for you I should imagine - not been good this past year has it - good news 

No dont look at it like that ....although I am always thinking it's the calm before the storm so I know exactly what you mean LOL

Yep unfortunately real life is a bit feckin rude and keeps getting in the way


----------



## TH0R

Calis nr Fethiye, nice people, nice restaurants, sh1t beach but nice sun

Just me and Mrs as well, can't get used to no kids on hols, never quite know what to do

for the first few hours, but we soon think of something:devil2: :bounce: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Calis nr Fethiye, nice people, nice restaurants, sh1t beach but nice sun
> 
> Just me and Mrs as well, can't get used to no kids on hols, never quite know what to do
> 
> for the first few hours, but we soon think of something:devil2: :bounce: :thumb: :lol:


Yeah have been there - didnt like celis but we stayed in fethiye for 11 nights and found it lovely - very much more traditional than lots of other parts of turkey! Loved the food there too - I felt quite at home :thumb:

Right tel - ye little devil :lol:

Glad you enjoyed it anyway

cannot see me getting away this year due to prep costs - their dad can take them abroad for once [tight assed fooker that he is ] Might plan something for christmas time instead :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Yeah have been there - didnt like celis but we stayed in fethiye for 11 nights and found it lovely - very much more traditional than lots of other parts of turkey! Loved the food there too - I felt quite at home :thumb:
> 
> Right tel - ye little devil :lol:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it anyway
> 
> cannot see me getting away this year due to prep costs - their dad can take them abroad for once [tight assed fooker that he is ] Might plan something for christmas time instead :thumbup1:


Went to fethiye a few times on Dolmus, no beach at all:eek:

also thought the restaurants in Calis were better but it does have an unclean

sort of vibe:lol:

Full of old folk so I felt at home

Hopefully back to Carribean next year:thumb:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Went to fethiye a few times on Dolmus, no beach at all:eek:
> 
> also thought the restaurants in Calis were better but it does have an unclean
> 
> sort of vibe:lol:
> 
> Full of old folk so I felt at home
> 
> Hopefully back to Carribean next year:thumb:


there is a beach but only the turks know about it  we made friends with one of the shop owners there and he drove us round and showed us the things only the locals know about - the beach was ace there - bit rocky but loads of little coves and stuff !

Yep definitely a grubby feel to it - that's exactly what I though, must have been the time of year tel - was like a teen disco town when we stayed in the august time :lol:


----------



## Jem

Oh sh!t - work to do today and I hate it ! it's boring, research stuff and is hard to stop putting it off and becoming distracted by owt apart from doing it !

Also p!ssed off because I cannot train so today is not gonna be much fun I am suspecting MEH

Will do cardio when I cannot focus any more - have been watching Frasier whilst doing it over the past week - love that show, oh and Everybody Loves Raymond - Hmm that's the rock and roll lifestyle for you !


----------



## rodrigo

me and the daughter zoe got into everybody hates chris narrator is chris rock its a show me and zoe age 6 can agree on funny as well jem


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> Oh sh!t - work to do today and I hate it ! it's boring, research stuff and is hard to stop putting it off and becoming distracted by owt apart from doing it !
> 
> Also p!ssed off because I cannot train so today is not gonna be much fun I am suspecting MEH
> 
> Will do cardio when I cannot focus any more - have been watching Frasier whilst doing it over the past week - love that show, oh and *Everybody Loves Raymond* - Hmm that's the rock and roll lifestyle for you !


 Em I love this show too. funny as fck:thumb:


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> me and the daughter zoe got into everybody hates chris narrator is chris rock its a show me and zoe age 6 can agree on funny as well jem





Jay.32 said:


> Em I love this show too. funny as fck:thumb:


LMAO it's his monotone delivery that gets me 

Boys - not heard from either of you in a while ! hope all is well in your worlds 

Had a peek in your journal this morning Jay - cardio :confused1: :whistling: ...LOL should be 45 mins I reckon :tongue: ...all seems to be flowing smoothly at the moment - nice ;-)


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> LMAO it's his monotone delivery that gets me
> 
> Boys - not heard from either of you in a while ! hope all is well in your worlds
> 
> Had a peek in your journal this morning Jay - cardio :confused1: :whistling: ...LOL should be 45 mins I reckon :tongue: ...all seems to be flowing smoothly at the moment - nice ;-)


 Yes I will try and up it a bit but im just not getting out of bed early enough lol

Im trimming down for holiday. Going to Marbella in august...cant wait.

xx


----------



## rodrigo

work is not great with the place in melt down, but heh nobody is dying jem and trainin is goin good .

both the kids have had chicken pox and last fortnight has been sleepless or not none basically worth talkin about with there fever, the misses went to see PINK last night open air in belfast and she was the bomb


----------



## Jem

Haha your life in a nutshell there roddas - oh well tis life and we carry on as best we can eh ? ;-)


----------



## Jem

Day 2 of no training ....this is making me somewhat depressed !

Truth is though - elbow does hurt even doing simple things like lifting the kettle ...so going against what my head wants and listening to people.

Have been doing cardio though - twice per day ...I'd go mad otherwise honest

Oh and food is bloating me big time - not just carbs but everything I eat ...I am taking digestive enzymes with food and upping the greens. Will look at fat/protein meals vs carb/protein meals and see if there is a difference in bloat.

Getting ridiculous now - last night I had 2 rice cakes with lean turkey mince and within 20 mins looked 5 months pregnant - and it's solid and uncomfortable and takes hours to go - by which time - it's time for next meal.

I missed a meal last night as it was so uncomfortable I felt like there wasnt room for anything else

Might need to carefully weigh everything all over again and then get some of the yakult type things if green uppage fails to dispel it

Not sure my body knows what to do with itself


----------



## Greyphantom

I also get really bloaty with all the eating... but I find that having activia yoghurts really have helped alot and if they fail then try things like windeze or deflatine helps too... good to hear you are resting that injury... sucks re not training though... drives you mad dont it...??


----------



## Jem

Well they say it comes in 3's and they aren't fookin wrong - whoever they are !

I just got made redundant LOL

....not as bad as it sounds I hope [always look on the bright side eh?] ...I was being a lazy mare in current role so probably the kick up the 'arris I needed to shift me into gear !

but maaaan I could do with a hard training session - got all this pent up aggression - seems such a waste of ready made animal filled anger - sure I would get PBs ...IF I could train - which I can't

unless I squat ....


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:



> Well they say it comes in 3's and they aren't fookin wrong - whoever they are !
> 
> I just got made redundant LOL
> 
> ....not as bad as it sounds I hope [always look on the bright side eh?] ...I was being a lazy mare in current role so probably the kick up the 'arris I needed to shift me into gear !
> 
> but maaaan I could do with a hard training session - got all this pent up aggression - seems such a waste of ready made animal filled anger - sure I would get PBs ...IF I could train - which I can't
> 
> unless I squat ....


Thats real bad news Jem:thumbdown:

Remember as one door opens another one slams shut

in your face


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Thats real bad news Jem:thumbdown:
> 
> Remember as one door opens another one slams shut
> 
> in your face


hahah that did actually make me LOL ...really 

aye tel - was not really a shock - I've done as little as possible when prepping :lol: and then I told the boss I didnt want the job last week in my appraisal and got up to leave  ...so all things considered ...it's not surprising !!

Hard work moi ? never ....

He was a proper pussy as well - just would not spit it out ...shaking and voice quavering :lol: ...I thought he was gonna burst into tears  ...think he was waiting for female emotional outpourings ...

But that's the thing with me - cry like a baby over the simple things and when the real sh!t hits the fan, I am solid as a rock ...tears where they are deserved !

Onwards and upwards - must be fate - I have found a job that I really want and I wasnt even looking ! Just have to fight like the feisty b!tch I am to get it now :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> hahah that did actually make me LOL ...really
> 
> aye tel - was not really a shock - I've done as little as possible when prepping :lol: and then I told the boss I didnt want the job last week in my appraisal and got up to leave  ...so all things considered ...it's not surprising !!
> 
> Hard work moi ? never ....
> 
> He was a proper pussy as well - just would not spit it out ...shaking and voice quavering :lol: ...I thought he was gonna burst into tears  ...think he was waiting for female emotional outpourings ...
> 
> But that's the thing with me - cry like a baby over the simple things and when the real sh!t hits the fan, I am solid as a rock ...tears where they are deserved !
> 
> Onwards and upwards - must be fate - I have found a job that I really want and I wasnt even looking ! Just have to fight like the feisty b!tch I am to get it now :thumb:


Well good luck with that job Jem:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

must always look at the bright side jem.

Hows the arm getting better? ive took today off cardio and will rest weekend then back at it monday as legs getting better and want to start training legs again soon its bloody killing me. 14 weeks now its been terrible.

whats plans for cheats this weekend then


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> must always look at the bright side jem.
> 
> Hows the arm getting better? ive took today off cardio and will rest weekend then back at it monday as legs getting better and want to start training legs again soon its bloody killing me. 14 weeks now its been terrible.
> 
> whats plans for cheats this weekend then


First things first - Bagels and Bananas :thumb: and chocolate on top :lol:

Re job - squeezing as much money as possible out of the [email protected] is my mission now :whistling: ...I'm thinking hot sand and oiled skin 

Mission no. 2 is getting my hands on the job I have just come across - phone call 1 made - follow up on monday :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

good lasss stick with it.

I havnt had a bagel in 6 months i reckon. i love the cinnamon and riasen ones toasted.

Heads up - you no the nairn oat biscuits. they have brought out a museli. gluten and wheat free. looks great 2.70 a box like for 500g so not cheap. no added sugar either. looks to be a great product.

Ive just picked some up from tesco so will be having it with unsweetend soy milk as this has no carbs and only 30 cals per 100ml for breaky 2moro. cnt wait


----------



## Ryan16

Hey jem just doing a fly by  , yeah it will be hard not training but in the end its for the best! And once your better you can come back fighting fit to the gym and hit the pbs!! Good luck with the job  hopefully you get it  what is it doing?


----------



## defdaz

Bloomin' eck it's all happening here eh!! Good luck with getting the new job, what's it doing? I had an interview today for quite a cool job - Graphical User Interface Developer. I get to draw AND code! :thumb:

Hope the tummy and arm are feeling better mate...


----------



## Greyphantom

never rains when it pours Jem... fooking heck... hope the job you are hunting works out... how long till you finish the current one and do they give you a redundancy package? (sorry nosey fvcker me)... how is the arm doing too?


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> good lasss stick with it.
> 
> I havnt had a bagel in 6 months i reckon. i love the cinnamon and riasen ones toasted.
> 
> Heads up - you no the nairn oat biscuits. they have brought out a museli. gluten and wheat free. looks great 2.70 a box like for 500g so not cheap. no added sugar either. looks to be a great product.
> 
> Ive just picked some up from tesco so will be having it with unsweetend soy milk as this has no carbs and only 30 cals per 100ml for breaky 2moro. cnt wait


Yeah you know me Peter - determined biatch 

they are the daddy of bagels hilly - and I just came back from the gym and had 2 ....decided cheat was happening early fook it - I've had a looooooooong and hard week ! 

Ironic that the last 2 weeks I have worked like a dog and been rushed off my feet and they chose this time to decide they dont have enough work in my current job title to justify my salary :whistling: ...would like to know what I am to do with the URGENT emails that keep arriving LMFAO ...they can put them where the sun doesnt shine 

Re Nairns - just been to sainsburys and bought the usual ones - have decided that Tescos is clearly the way forward - they didnt have any new ones there ...they never have anything there come to think of it

Cheers for that - deffo on my list :thumb: Enjoy your brekkie :bounce:



Ryan16 said:


> Hey jem just doing a fly by  , yeah it will be hard not training but in the end its for the best! And once your better you can come back fighting fit to the gym and hit the pbs!! Good luck with the job  hopefully you get it  what is it doing?


ah hiya sweet  ...you are more than welcome to fly by here anytime ryan ! Been training - was ace ....raaar - felt no pain and unleashed some pent up frustrations :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: best session in a good while actually !

Job is exactly what I want  - Going back to what I enjoyed most actually ! 9 til 5 PA to directors - piece of cake - will fit in very nicely with training and salary is manageable ...I am no longer willing to compromise happiness for money. I want a nice job that I enjoy and fits around my life - oh and it's just down the road too :thumb:



defdaz said:


> Bloomin' eck it's all happening here eh!! Good luck with getting the new job, what's it doing? I had an interview today for quite a cool job - Graphical User Interface Developer. I get to draw AND code! :thumb:
> 
> Hope the tummy and arm are feeling better mate...


as above dazzle pants ! good for you matie - hope ya gets it :thumbup1:

I am feeling good - TRAINED ARMS - NO PAIN WOOHOO :bounce:

tummy is feeling quite satiated and full of bagel :laugh: ...and no bloat surprisingly enough - how bizarre :cool2:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> never rains when it pours Jem... fooking heck... hope the job you are hunting works out... how long till you finish the current one and do they give you a redundancy package? (sorry nosey fvcker me)... how is the arm doing too?


my life in a nutshell but hey would be boring otherwise !!!

we are sorting the package - well actually - they are looking at offering me an alternative role ...sooooo not happening - I am taking the money and running while I can - they can stick their schools up their rears :thumb: ...I never wanted the job in the first place - I was quite happily self-employed until they called me up and offered me a job :lol:

soooo all up in the air to be honest mate - it will be dragged out or ended in whatever timescale I want I think ...have to sit and think about the finances and see what is best and weigh up options of staying with them perhaps [although dont want to]

yes there is a redundancy package - they are quite good in that way so every cloud and all that 

Arm was good tonight - I wasnt going to train - just do some cardio and sunbed but training partner was doing them so I thought I would just go light ...maybe it was aggression causing anaesthetic effect or something but I felt well strong and put in a good session - apart from dips which were ludicrous :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Emma James - amazing lady - just posted this on face book and I love it ! ...I am soooo not one for all those cliched little phrases and updates - feckin hate them normally...but as per usual, Emma strikes a chord ! ..so here it is :

*If you have passion and belief, no matter how much resistance you encounter at first, you will make it happen. Firstly trust in yourself - secondly learn to accept the help others want to give, it is a gift to you.*


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> ah hiya sweet  ...you are more than welcome to fly by here anytime ryan ! Been training - was ace ....raaar - felt no pain and unleashed some pent up frustrations :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: best session in a good while actually !
> 
> Job is exactly what I want  - Going back to what I enjoyed most actually ! 9 til 5 PA to directors - piece of cake - will fit in very nicely with training and salary is manageable ...I am no longer willing to compromise happiness for money. I want a nice job that I enjoy and fits around my life - oh and it's just down the road too :thumb:


why thankyou  ! nice to know :innocent: lol

aw thats great  glad it went well! so arm is basically mended by the sounds of it :thumb: ?

aw good least its something you enjoy  hopefully you get it! i hate job hunting :laugh: need to do some but! gona write to a few companys and sh1t over the next week see how that goes  lol.. good that its near you  no more traveling and getting lost for you! lol all the best


----------



## Jem

arm not better really...but better than it was ....hmmm

cheers ryan !

YAY saturday rocks ....

had me lovely brekkie - keep saying I am gonna have sausage etc and then end up having oats LOL - today I had them with sultanas and peanut butter with milk [skimmed mind you] and it was fookin awesome - dont actually think there is a better breakfast than this !

just gonna go and do whatever I damn well please in the gym today - just have some fun cardio - maybe do some squats, ass exercises and abs ...whatever tickles my fancy lol ..then might do another 30 mins on sun bed

Have agreed to go out tonight ...on the p!ss ...and as you know, it's just not me at the moment. I am thinking about tough leggie session on sunday with a hangover ...bleurgggh BUT I am making the effort to be sociable and going ...I dont even wanna wear heels these days ffs - what is the matter with me ...think I might be growling at people ....


----------



## hilly

haha you cnt beat oats. i tried that new nairn museli with unsweetend soy milk. was ok but would have rather had my usual oats/sultanans/cranberrys and choc protein powder if im honest lol nothing beats it.

well maybe my healthy protein pancakes im guna make in a bit


----------



## Ryan16

no problem jem!

sounds a good breaky  i get sultanas in my breaky everyday with my muesli and it gets boring now  ha! keeping it clean as im out tonight to :thumb: VODKAA <3 lmao

have a good night out  dont quite like the sound of a leg session with a hangover :lol: id need to go reeealllyyy light! as in bar weight only :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

just saying hi slagbag.......no much more to add 

except for.......you got the sack yet for doing feck all  :lol: :lol: :lol:

love you xxx


----------



## kitt81

lol legs on a hangover!! good luck wi that!! i did that coupla years ago!! never again!! shakes were worse than they usually are doing legs, sweat pishin outa me and i had to go spew twice!!! enjoy lol!!


----------



## Jem

yes claire you biatch LMFAO ...xxx

re drinking - got rat @rsed and had no hangover - read it and weep people lol - PB on leg press - added another 20kg [that's 3 weeks in a row now - yo yo !!!]

Personal Best on leg press is now 6 plates aside - OH YEAH ! [would like to add that none of my clothes fit my legs and @rse now mind you which is a total headfook but loving the heavy lifting


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> yes claire you biatch LMFAO ...xxx
> 
> re drinking - got rat @rsed and had no hangover - read it and weep people lol - PB on leg press - added another 20kg [that's 3 weeks in a row now - yo yo !!!]
> 
> Personal Best on leg press is now 6 plates aside - OH YEAH ! [would like to add that none of my clothes fit my legs and @rse now mind you which is a total headfook but loving the heavy lifting


Well done on the pb's :thumbup1:

Re the pants, just get bigger waists & a belt or by slouch fit from River Island, it's when your legs fit into 'normal' pants you need to worry :laugh: x


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> Well done on the pb's :thumbup1:
> 
> Re the pants, just get bigger waists & a belt or by slouch fit from River Island, it's when your legs fit into 'normal' pants you need to worry :laugh: x


it's a good weight isnt it linny ? good for me anyway :thumb:

the owner did comment on all my screeching today - said it was a most welcome sound :lol: :lol: I cannot help it truth be told LOL but I do sound like I am performing other acts  Fook it eh - it's what its all about I suppose - finally got the knocked into my thick head. Will try the slouch fit from RI ....bit sad no more skinny jeans but b0llox - be back there in no time :bounce: xx


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> *it's a good weight isnt it linny ? good for me anyway * :thumb:
> 
> the owner did comment on all my screeching today - said it was a most welcome sound :lol: :lol: I cannot help it truth be told LOL but I do sound like I am performing other acts  Fook it eh - it's what its all about I suppose - finally got the knocked into my thick head. Will try the slouch fit from RI ....bit sad no more skinny jeans but b0llox - be back there in no time :bounce: xx


One thing I've learnt is that if your body feels it's heavy it's god damn heavy, regardless of how many plates you put on.

I sound like I'm performing a whale mounting call.

Keep it goin girl:thumbup1: x


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> yes claire you biatch LMFAO ...xxx
> 
> re drinking - got rat @rsed and had no hangover - read it and weep people lol - PB on leg press - added another 20kg [that's 3 weeks in a row now - yo yo !!!]


bet you sat there drinking water inbetween every drink..........as you did and F&Bs, I was watching you do it and thinking cows not gonna have a hangover at all tomorrow, but I was far to interested in the cocktail menu to consider the jug of water you were polishing off 

and congrats on the PB :thumb: bet you were showing everyone your cum face every time you pushed :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> One thing I've learnt is that if your body feels it's heavy it's god damn heavy, regardless of how many plates you put on.
> 
> I sound like I'm performing a whale mounting call.
> 
> Keep it goin girl:thumbup1: x


I feel like a beast and I love it ! god - I'm gonna have some aceity ace leggies :bounce: :bounce:

cheers Linny - need yours and tan's help on keeping this one going :thumbup1: x



clairey.h said:


> bet you sat there drinking water inbetween every drink..........as you did and F&Bs, I was watching you do it and thinking cows not gonna have a hangover at all tomorrow, but I was far to interested in the cocktail menu to consider the jug of water you were polishing off
> 
> and congrats on the PB :thumb: bet you were showing everyone your cum face every time you pushed :whistling: :lol:


LMAO no - pwomise - no water - but had probably consumed about 5 litres before I went oot so maybe that's the secret of my success 

cum face was probably surpassed by severe face & neck veinage a la deirdre barlow :lol: :lol: :lol: still jay wasnt complaining 

did I mention I have a date next week LOL ...met someone hahah - told you didnt I, felt it in me water :laugh:...he's not big enough though - he is some indoor championship rower ffs :cursing:   FPMSL...oh well, nice meal and a drive in the country cannot harm whilst I am not dieting :whistling:

in fact...got loads to tell you about men in my life :tongue:

Still dont want one though - they are like buses eh...when you have a car  xxx


----------



## cellmore

you must be proud of that pb - well done girl ! no way are you like dierdre barlow but keep on with the cum faces and grunts as you surpass yourself.

good luck with the date - glad you like big fellas lol !!!


----------



## clairey.h

FPMSL.......what the feck use is an indoor rower champion :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: haha romantic meal on his boat in the living room whilst watching tele...... only you 

I joke kindof  at least he must be fit (health wise you understand  ) Im sure you can fill me in later...or now if your free


----------



## Jem

cellmore said:


> you must be proud of that pb - well done girl ! no way are you like dierdre barlow but keep on with the cum faces and grunts as you surpass yourself.
> 
> good luck with the date - glad you like big fellas lol !!!


cheers cell! I am well pleased with me little old self :thumb: ...wasnt even planning on getting a pb this week - got one on squats as well

god - I'm a monster in the making 

LOL tis not a pretty sight I am sure but that's not what the training is about eh....outdoing the lads on legs is the thing haha :laugh:

Oooh yes big boys every time :bounce:



clairey.h said:


> FPMSL.......what the feck use is an indoor rower champion :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: haha romantic meal on his boat in the living room whilst watching tele...... only you
> 
> I joke kindof  at least he must be fit (health wise you understand  ) Im sure you can fill me in later...or now if your free


You're a fooking biatch you know :lol: :lol: :lol: FPMSL ...hadnt thought of that - hours of fun to be had there ! better than a copper that walks his posh fooking cat ....maybe :whistling: ...GOD - I do pick 'em ....I would like to point out though - that it is indeed your fault re indoor rower called alistair ...you told me to forget choice no. 1  ...still mulling that over as it goes - funniest thing happened with that today :cool2: I am about to phone you :bounce:xx


----------



## clairey.h

better go find my phone then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

just found mine ! ...it's for yooooohooooo


----------



## clairey.h

row row row your boat faster round the room.... 

oh what a chat up line...........wonder how many times that has worked before :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: indoor rower groupie


----------



## clairey.h

reps for the first person to tell me what the person who shouts to ROW in a boat is called


----------



## mal

cox


----------



## clairey.h

emma cox is currently unable to speak through laughing

and she is now the most popular spotter in the gym :lol: :Lol: :lol: :Lol:


----------



## Críostóir

coxswain actually


----------



## clairey.h

fine reps for both


----------



## Críostóir

Thank you Claire!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> row row row your boat faster round the room....
> 
> oh what a chat up line...........wonder how many times that has worked before :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: indoor rower groupie


LMAO ...cowbagslutwhore

no - I dont have any more words to add :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> emma cox is currently unable to speak through laughing
> 
> and she is now the most popular spotter in the gym :lol: :Lol: :lol: :Lol:


feck off - that was a private telephone conversation 

not my fault I underestimated the girth of the quads :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

clairey.h said:


> oh what a chat up line...........wonder how many times that has worked before :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: indoor rower groupie


FPMSL!!! I'm gonna have to use this on holiday!!

Not sure it'll work as good as "Oh I was a backing singer for westlife in 2005" though


----------



## cellmore

clairey.h said:


> emma cox is currently unable to speak through laughing
> 
> and she is now the most popular spotter in the gym :lol: :Lol: :lol: :Lol:


that was clever clairey lol:thumbup1:


----------



## cellmore

Jem said:


> feck off - that was a private telephone conversation
> 
> not my fault I underestimated the girth of the quads :lol: :lol: :lol:


more reasons to hit the clothes shops jem ? lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

cellmore said:


> more reasons to hit the clothes shops jem ? lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL - wasn't my quads I underestimated :lol: :lol: :lol:

J - please dont tell me you have EVER used that line :ban: :lol:

Ignore claire - she's a cow - always drops me in it :lol: ...oh and she's not funny so dont encourage her


----------



## Greyphantom

So you will be at the boat race this year then Jem?? 

Also re sunday, I will probably be up for a back day, nothing too serious if you are still keen... training is off a day this week as got a mother of a back problem...


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> LOL - wasn't my quads I underestimated :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> J - please dont tell me you have EVER used that line :ban: :lol:
> 
> Ignore claire - she's a cow - always drops me in it :lol: ...oh and she's not funny so dont encourage her


hey afternoon coxy..........oh I need no encouragement :tongue: .... what the fook did you expect posting something like that.......you should have just said I have a date, the fact that you said I have a date and hes the indoor rowing champion leads me to conclude that this is his chat up line.......although...... I think I should maybe lay of the fella, hes probably just scared of the water seen jaws one to many times?????? :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## clairey.h

Greyphantom said:


> So you will be at the boat race this year then Jem??
> 
> .


depends if they have an indoor version.......


----------



## MissBC

indoor rowing champ huh lol

i got a new zealand record back in the day on the rowing machine does that mean i get a date with you too 

anyway

YAY a date.... wonder if he will show you how ruff his hands are 'wink wink'

ps hows the wrist/elbow


----------



## RACK

I seriously did Em.

Was in Zante and just been on the Karaoke bar (I'm not too bad a singer, did a few shows as a kid) 5 girls from Barnsley came up asked me about my singing so me being me came out with

"Oh yeah, I was a backing singer for westlife in 2005 at the sheffield arena"

I had 5 of them lined up on the street singing along with me to "World of our own"

There's a pic on my facebook I think, go in the 2nd album from Zante '08 and there's a pic of me in full song with a couple of blones


----------



## Beklet

Oh good grief lol! Are you still having body trauma? I'd def recommend a session with Emma she was amazing yesterday one bloke there told me that within half an hour she'd have me believing being hungry was good and that i'd look forward to it lol


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> So you will be at the boat race this year then Jem??
> 
> Also re sunday, I will probably be up for a back day, nothing too serious if you are still keen... training is off a day this week as got a mother of a back problem...


just trying to arrange me week now so that can allow for a back session on sunday grey - it's a cunning plan....me likey back 



clairey.h said:


> hey afternoon coxy..........oh I need no encouragement :tongue: .... what the fook did you expect posting something like that.......you should have just said I have a date, the fact that you said I have a date and hes the indoor rowing champion leads me to conclude that this is his chat up line.......although...... I think I should maybe lay of the fella, hes probably just scared of the water seen jaws one to many times?????? :whistling: :innocent:


feck I was drunk - sure that's what he said :lol: I wasnt really paying that much attention tbh - concentration span of a gnat when oot in pubs  ...the only reason I am going out to dinner with him is to satisfy my curiosity and give you something else to laugh at :laugh:

I think I remember telling him he could benefit from some botox though :thumb:

...shark bite LMAO ...dont go there - what would be the chances of that - you'd have me doon the aisle this time quick sticks  



clairey.h said:


> depends if they have an indoor version.......


Fooker :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fckin 'ell...this journal's more like women chatting (including you too john) over the brick wall than weight lifting 

So whats new E?


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> indoor rowing champ huh lol
> 
> i got a new zealand record back in the day on the rowing machine does that mean i get a date with you too
> 
> anyway
> 
> YAY a date.... wonder if he will show you how ruff his hands are 'wink wink'
> 
> ps hows the wrist/elbow


LMAO :thumb: course - so long as you play butch 

it's erm ok I think - will see after tomorrow - ahve an appointment with a chappy about it :thumbup1:



RACK said:


> I seriously did Em.
> 
> Was in Zante and just been on the Karaoke bar (I'm not too bad a singer, did a few shows as a kid) 5 girls from Barnsley came up asked me about my singing so me being me came out with
> 
> "Oh yeah, I was a backing singer for westlife in 2005 at the sheffield arena"
> 
> I had 5 of them lined up on the street singing along with me to "World of our own"
> 
> There's a pic on my facebook I think, go in the 2nd album from Zante '08 and there's a pic of me in full song with a couple of blones


FFS :ban:what you like ? ....I give up :lol: :lol:



Beklet said:


> Oh good grief lol! Are you still having body trauma? I'd def recommend a session with Emma she was amazing yesterday one bloke there told me that within half an hour she'd have me believing being hungry was good and that i'd look forward to it lol


Yep big time bex - will pm her on facebook - has to be done I reckon :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

@IB, you know I'm always good for a story or 2 mate 

@Jem, like you'd expect anything less haha


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> fckin 'ell...this journal's more like women chatting (including you too john) over the brick wall than weight lifting
> 
> So whats new E?


LMAO yep it's whenever claire pokes her BIG nose in :lol:

Aaron -

- lifting heavy

- feeling fat

- considering men [1 BIG, 1 normal, 1 v young, 1 my age]

- being made redundant

- a dodgy elbow

that's about it - in a nutshell :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Yep big time bex - will pm her on facebook - has to be done I reckon :thumbup1:


Good, cos she's ace! Back it is on Sun then...assuming I don't injure it any more lol :laugh:


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> just trying to arrange me week now so that can allow for a back session on sunday grey - it's a cunning plan....me likey back


Cool beans... should be fun, although it might end in tears for me as you will probably out lift me...  :thumb:



Beklet said:


> Good, cos she's ace! Back it is on Sun then...assuming I don't injure it any more lol :laugh:


Will you be there too Beks... excellent...


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> LMAO yep it's whenever claire pokes her BIG nose in :lol:


you know where you can stick that comment dont you!!!!!!!!!!!! :whistling: :whistling:

you must think I am oh so clever and witty..... as the jaws comment had nothing to do with sharkbait, fits in rather well now that YOU mention it :lol: :lol: :lol:

you done any work today....... :whistling:  or have you been to busy entertaining the gym....you get arrested for stuff like that you know, been to dubai lately :innocent:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> LMAO yep it's whenever claire pokes her BIG nose in :lol:
> 
> Aaron -
> 
> - lifting heavy
> 
> - feeling fat
> 
> - considering men [1 BIG, 1 normal, 1 v young, 1 my age]
> 
> - being made redundant
> 
> - a dodgy elbow
> 
> that's about it - in a nutshell :thumb:


You're not fat! :cursing:

:beer: :thumb:

Four men!?! Hmmm, yeah you must be really fat to have so many guys after you. :whistling: Why choose, take the lot and slowly weed them out :laugh:

Oooh going to PM you.


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Good, cos she's ace! Back it is on Sun then...assuming I don't injure it any more lol :laugh:





Greyphantom said:


> Cool beans... should be fun, although it might end in tears for me as you will probably out lift me...  :thumb:
> 
> Will you be there too Beks... excellent...


oh so you are training at golds now then bex? what about the walk ? coolio will look forward to it x

Grey I am doing back tomorrow so wont be going for ANY records on sunday lmao 



clairey.h said:


> you know where you can stick that comment dont you!!!!!!!!!!!! :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> you must think I am oh so clever and witty..... as the jaws comment had nothing to do with sharkbait, fits in rather well now that YOU mention it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> you done any work today....... :whistling:  or have you been to busy entertaining the gym....you get arrested for stuff like that you know, been to dubai lately :innocent:


LOL I thought it was a suble reference to it yes :lol:

course I havent done any work - they wanna make me redundant - so I am just doing as I see fit - which means getting rid of massive desk in living room and going to the gym twice :thumb: what a useful day it was too - they can whistle for their URGENT emails 

CLAIRE ! lmao entertaining the gym indeed ...it was an accident, yes, a very funny one which I still havent lived down yet because now he thinks he is monster leggies 

I really must think things through before taking action :lol:

Probs would have been considered an arrestable offence there too - dont think they would have seen things my way considering once I was there - I was too busy lmao to get off :laugh:...oh dear :whistling: what a shame ...biatch face xxx


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> You're not fat! :cursing:
> 
> :beer: :thumb:
> 
> Four men!?! Hmmm, yeah you must be really fat to have so many guys after you. :whistling: Why choose, take the lot and slowly weed them out :laugh:
> 
> Oooh going to PM you.


God I am crap at answering pms dazzle [you might have noticed haha]

I know Im not fat - just feel fat that's all

doesnt help when people keep saying "GOD you've put on some size havent you" :cursing:

This morning, a fattie black man asked me for tips on bulking ffs :lol: :lol: :lol: ...as I walked away he told me I had a very nice bumper [when a black man says that - you KNOW you have a FAT ass :whistling: ]

Just in case i forget to reply to pm - yes twice on friday [what time?] and yes will check with daz when he is in re other thing x


----------



## Jem

Trained me ass tonight with the leg weights - men still cannot believe that other than squats you can come to the gym to train your bottom :lol:

that's what I did though, along with some hyper extensions and cardio

done two lots of cardio today because feeling like a heifer - all watery and puffy ...did an hour fasted this morning and another 40 mins tonight

dont care - I feel much better for it 

Was absolutely roasting in there tonight as well - everyone was red in the face and covered in ****** shiny sweat [some looking better than others LMAO]

Oh and gym was heaving with newbie chaps - wanting a six pack in 3 weeks or less


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> oh so you are training at golds now then bex? what about the walk ? coolio will look forward to it x
> 
> Grey I am doing back tomorrow so wont be going for ANY records on sunday lmao


Yeah...the walk starts at 1 anyway, would rather train as I won't have much chance this week generally...

No records for me as I've knackered mine so no deadlifting for me :sad:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Yeah...the walk starts at 1 anyway, would rather train as I won't have much chance this week generally...
> 
> No records for me as I've knackered mine so no deadlifting for me :sad:


I am deading & chinning tomorrow so quite content with not doing it on sunday  ...

cool - will look forward to it :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

heya jem  ! how was the weekend out then ? hows the arm ? any better  ?

ohh 4 guys! someones a lucky gal :innocent: lol, lmao at some of the chat up lines stated as i was catching up, the one for me but has to be .. is your name jacob ? ... cause your a cracker! :thumb: haha!


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Oh and gym was heaving with newbie chaps - wanting a six pack in 3 weeks or less


Wait you mean you cant do that!!!??? DOH... there goes my dream then, and this being my third week... 



Beklet said:


> Yeah...the walk starts at 1 anyway, would rather train as I won't have much chance this week generally...
> 
> No records for me as I've knackered mine so no deadlifting for me :sad:


I am in the same boat re the back, feels better today but not sure it will be fighting fit to do deads... does this mean we are getting old?? :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> God I am crap at answering pms dazzle [you might have noticed haha]
> 
> I know Im not fat - just feel fat that's all
> 
> doesnt help when people keep saying "GOD you've put on some size havent you" :cursing:
> 
> *This morning, a fattie black man asked me for tips on bulking ffs* :lol: :lol: :lol: ...as I walked away he told me I had a very nice bumper [when a black man says that - you KNOW you have a FAT ass :whistling: ]
> 
> Just in case i forget to reply to pm - yes twice on friday [what time?] and yes will check with daz when he is in re other thing x


Hahaha! :laugh: :lol:

Thanks Jem, massively appreciate it! Twice on Friday?! Get you. I'm not really sure what time, probably around 11 or 12? I'll remember not to say how big you are looking! :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> heya jem  ! how was the weekend out then ? hows the arm ? any better  ?
> 
> ohh 4 guys! someones a lucky gal :innocent: lol, lmao at some of the chat up lines stated as i was catching up, the one for me but has to be .. is your name jacob ? ... cause your a cracker! :thumb: haha!


Oooft there are not 4 men :lol: -who d'ya think I am RACK 

it's 2 - I meant to correct dazzle but let it slip ....I cannot cope with 1 never mind 4 ffs

2 options [one of which claire has told me to forget, which is of course the one I like best :cursing: ]

1 is a good friend and the other is the fookin rower :lol:

I missed these chat up lines ? where are they ?

Not going out drinking again for a long time :lol:



Greyphantom said:


> Wait you mean you cant do that!!!??? DOH... there goes my dream then, and this being my third week...
> 
> I am in the same boat re the back, feels better today but not sure it will be fighting fit to do deads... does this mean we are getting old?? :thumb:


you never know grey - can you lost all your body fat in 3 weeks and then claim being emaciated as having abs ? - some of them go with this theory I find :whistling:



defdaz said:


> Hahaha! :laugh: :lol:
> 
> Thanks Jem, massively appreciate it! Twice on Friday?! Get you. I'm not really sure what time, probably around 11 or 12? I'll remember not to say how big you are looking! :whistling:


Nope not now - it's Flounders Day [whatever the fook that is] and my girlie is off school but if you let me know what time you are in - I will pop down and see you :thumbup1: unless you want your ass kicking - best not mention timber and me in the same sentence


----------



## Jem

Friend just plastered this on p!ssing FB without my permission so there you go  :whistling:  ...I was slightly inebriated .....NEVER again ...well not till xmas anyway :ban:

and there is always some [email protected] needing to flex LMAO


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> This morning, a fattie black man asked me for tips on bulking ffs :lol: :lol: :lol:





Jem said:


> I missed these chat up lines ? where are they ?


There you go, another pathetic attempt to strike up conversation with you:lol:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> There you go, another pathetic attempt to strike up conversation with you:lol:


it wasnt really striking the right chord though tom  unless he likes the thought of suffering death by peanut butter spoon to the jugular :lol:


----------



## RACK

Looking good in the FB pics Em, although fancy being caught drunk and flirting on Facebook..... tut tut, TART hahahaha


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> Oooft there are not 4 men :lol: -who d'ya think I am RACK
> 
> it's 2 - I meant to correct dazzle but let it slip ....I cannot cope with 1 never mind 4 ffs
> 
> 2 options [one of which claire has told me to forget, which is of course the one I like best :cursing: ]
> 
> 1 is a good friend and the other is the fookin rower :lol:
> 
> I missed these chat up lines ? where are they ?
> 
> Not going out drinking again for a long time :lol:


Lmao thats not nice saying that!

Go for the one ya like best lol!

And well theyre wasnt many just the p!ss take ob claire wrote and the one RACK wrote but awk well lmao!

Me neither untill september


----------



## RACK

I still think my usual chat up line will take some topping. Not sure if Jem will remember it though haha


----------



## Ryan16

It that bad :innocent: lol?


----------



## clairey.h

haha lovin the pics.........I shall be good and refrain from my usual antics  except for.....check out first pic, bloke on the right...wonder where he line of vision was  :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

OH OMG.................just noticed I was mentioning the bloke oggling your tits and there you are caressing his nuts....... hussy  :lol: :lol:


----------



## cellmore

clairey.h said:


> OH OMG.................just noticed I was mentioning the bloke oggling your tits and there you are caressing his nuts....... hussy  :lol: :lol:


no clairey - i think jem's hand was stopping his **** from bursting out of his trousers ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

clairey.h said:


> OH OMG.................just noticed I was mentioning the bloke oggling your tits and there you are caressing his nuts....... hussy  :lol: :lol:


Lmao good eye clairey  :lol: !!


----------



## Jem

OMFG do you see the trouble with having a good mate who has an eye for the perverse ? she reads into things too much - ffs I was not groping anyfookingone LMAO - and certainly NOT that dude !!!!

PERVERT CLAIRE !


----------



## clairey.h

oi dont call me a pervert......I have NEVER gone around groping strange men and their appendages.....  whats the matter were you using it to hold yourself upright then is that your excuse uuummmmmm :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oi dont call me a pervert......I have NEVER gone around groping strange men and their appendages.....  whats the matter were you using it to hold yourself upright then is that your excuse uuummmmmm :lol: :lol: :lol:


can't remember ok :lol: ..I dunno :innocent:

and england better win their stage coz I am wanting to eat on saturday night 

oh and it's decided - I am having a little visitor at 6 tomorrow for growth purposes - give me strength ;-) xxx


----------



## clairey.h

no sorry whilst your watching lots of beefy people and highly toned women we shall be eating hotdogs and drinking shoots whilst screaming at the tele...............that is if they qualify............ummmm maybe not then


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> no sorry whilst your watching lots of beefy people and highly toned women we shall be eating hotdogs and drinking shoots whilst screaming at the tele...............that is if they qualify............ummmm maybe not then


OMFG you said the 't' word :ban:

that's if they come second you said :confused1: - if they come first - then we are having bbq on saturday :bounce:

come on England - I need a tan and steak !


----------



## clairey.h

well bend me over and spank me now....tonedtonedtonedtonedtonedtoned 

I surrender, have committed a sin........ emma have I ever said what a wonderfully toned set of buttocks you have


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> well bend me over and spank me now....tonedtonedtonedtonedtonedtoned
> 
> I surrender, have committed a sin........ emma have I ever said what a wonderfully toned set of buttocks you have


I'm gonna rub them in your face for that you mare :whistling: ...and I'm bringing my bikini on saturday - gotta get some wear oot of the feckin thing ...  :thumb:  ...mwah xx


----------



## DB

Jem said:


> can't remember ok :lol: ..I dunno :innocent:
> 
> and england better win their stage coz I am wanting to eat on saturday night
> 
> *oh and it's decided - I am having a little visitor at 6 tomorrow for growth purposes - give me strength *;-) xxx


Tranlated into man talk

Some dude is coming over to spunk in my mouth..

Close enough?


----------



## clairey.h

DB said:


> Tranlated into man talk
> 
> Some dude is coming over to spunk in my mouth..
> 
> Close enough?


LOL might not be to far off the mark there mr  :tongue: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

DB said:


> Tranlated into man talk
> 
> Some dude is coming over to spunk in my mouth..
> 
> Close enough?


OMG :ban: :lol: :lol: - words fail me :innocent: ....erm nope still cannot think of anything to say ...you have one dirty mind baz :lol:


----------



## Críostóir

...booty call?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> OMG :ban: :lol: :lol: - words fail me :innocent: ....erm nope still cannot think of anything to say ...you have one dirty mind baz :lol:


cough cough...freaky how right he might be though isnt it....go on admitt it  the wink at the end said it all :whistling:

make a change from the sunbed room.....FPMSL.......ok ill stop now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LOL might not be to far off the mark there mr  :tongue: :lol: :lol:


Oh ffs :cursing: it's all innocent on my part OK :innocent: ...as you well know lady ...


----------



## Jem

Callofthewild said:


> ...booty call?


dont do those !!!! it's a beautiful friendship actually :thumbup1: and still totally innocent 



clairey.h said:


> cough cough...freaky how right he might be though isnt it....go on admitt it  the wink at the end said it all :whistling:
> 
> make a change from the sunbed room.....FPMSL.......ok ill stop now!!!!!!!!!!


I didnt wink actually 

OMFG - that was not how it sounds people :lol: :lol: :lol: - fooking biatch - you are a b!tch from hell - you know fine well what I had in my bag


----------



## clairey.h

FPMSL..........oh deary me...straps...were talking bondage already :lol: :lol: :lol:

when he gave them to you though he didnt say what they were to be strapped to


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> dont do those !!!! it's a beautiful friendship actually :thumbup1: and still totally innocent
> 
> I didnt wink actually
> 
> OMFG - that was not how it sounds people :lol: :lol: :lol: - fooking biatch - you are a b!tch from hell - you know fine well what I had in my bag


oh my god good, I am actually crying now......... :lol: :lol: :lol: yes in your bag you had straps........go on deny it :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> FPMSL..........oh deary me...straps...were talking bondage already :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> when he gave them to you though he didnt say what they were to be strapped to


Hah ! he strapped me to the chin up bar actually - and then left me there while he chatted to his pal :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> can't remember ok :lol: ..I dunno :innocent:
> 
> and england better win their stage coz I am wanting to eat on saturday night
> 
> oh and it's decided - I am having a little visitor at 6 tomorrow for growth purposes - give me strength *;-)* xxx


and just to quote.........what is that if it is not a wink.... :whistling:


----------



## RedKola

Just popping by to say HIIIII!  :thumb:  x


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oh my god good, I am actually crying now......... :lol: :lol: :lol: yes in your bag you had straps........go on deny it :whistling:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

fcuks sake :lol: :lol: :lol:

they werent in that bag actually :ban:

I hate you


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> and just to quote.........what is that if it is not a wink.... :whistling:


Fcuk RIGHT off :lol: :lol: :lol: - seen the lollipop lady lately ? 

Just because you would rather it was the indoor rower  ..well guess what ? I'm not interested in rowing :lol: ...just for that, I will decline that date on friday and tell someone else I did it for them :thumb:



RedKola said:


> Just popping by to say HIIIII!  :thumb:  x


LMAO - dont listen to claire LA - she's a slutty biatch with a dirty dirty mind :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## RedKola

I have no clue what she is on about anyways! :lol: :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## clairey.h

oh dont blow of championship indoor rower man..........please.......and just think if your ever flooded....he could help.....as long as you need rescuing from indoors 

oh go on your date, you might like him.....dont count your chickens...or cockerals as you might say


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> I have no clue what she is on about anyways! :lol: :whistling: :innocent:


neither do I actually :innocent: - it was her and baz making all kinds of crude allegations !


----------



## clairey.h

RedKola said:


> I have no clue what she is on about anyways! :lol: :whistling: :innocent:


see if im the one with a dirty mind.....why does emma understand everything im saying :whistling:


----------



## RedKola

clairey.h said:


> see if im the one with a dirty mind.....why does emma understand everything im saying :whistling:


Coz she's a dirty minded [email protected] head - and she knows it! LMAOOOO! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oh dont blow of championship indoor rower man..........please.......and just think if your ever flooded....he could help.....as long as you need rescuing from indoors
> 
> oh go on your date, you might like him.....dont count your chickens...or cockerals as you might say


FPMSL - yep cannot get much handier than that can you :lol: :lol: :lol: ..you just want me to amuse you further by asking him about it - have to say, training partner was not very impressed with this little nugget of information :laugh:

I've counted them already - 2

Lean chicken or steak fillet ....I've had enough chicken to last a life time - 10 weeks of bulking left - I might as well have the beef :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> see if im the one with a dirty mind.....why does emma understand everything im saying :whistling:





RedKola said:


> Coz she's a dirty minded [email protected] head - and she knows it! LMAOOOO! :thumb:


I just denied that !!!

[email protected] head yes ...mind is pure as driven snow though - I didnt know about anything until I came on this board and then found out about fleshlights and other grim things  - true story !


----------



## RedKola

Hmm, Ramsay wants a flesh light - true story. :lol:

He also wants a real doll - true story. :lol:

Hmm...dunno what that says about me! LMFAO! :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

RedKola said:


> Coz she's a dirty minded [email protected] head - and she knows it! LMAOOOO! :thumb:





Jem said:


> I've counted them already - 2
> 
> Lean chicken or steak fillet ....I've had enough chicken to last a life time - 10 weeks of bulking left - I might as well have the beef :thumb:


see my point people......shes using food to look innocent :whistling: we know :lol: :lol:

and yes more amusment from indoor rowing champion would be nice and it would mean I could call you coxy for a bit longer...but really you may like him  you just dont know yet........


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Hmm, Ramsay wants a flesh light - true story. :lol:
> 
> He also wants a real doll - true story. :lol:
> 
> Hmm...dunno what that says about me! LMFAO! :lol:


I think a surgically enhanced bimbo would be cheaper to be fair LA  ...pick one up any time on a night oot - buy them an iron bru and vodka ...sorted :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

and I dont even know what a fleshlight is...so im the innocent one on here


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I think a surgically enhanced bimbo would be cheaper to be fair LA  ...pick one up any time on a night oot - buy them an iron bru and vodka ...sorted :lol:


is that why you wanted a boob job then :confused1: :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> see my point people......shes using food to look innocent :whistling: we know :lol: :lol:
> 
> and yes more amusment from indoor rowing champion would be nice and it would mean I could call you coxy for a bit longer...but really you may like him  you just dont know yet........


I think we both know what I like claire - it's just you trying to corrupt me into selling my soul to the rowers of the world :lol:

hope he's not fekcin reading this :whistling: ...whilst rowing in the living room :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> and I dont even know what a fleshlight is...so im the innocent one on here


But rob told me you bought it for him :confused1:



clairey.h said:


> is that why you wanted a boob job then :confused1: :confused1: :lol: :lol:


LOL I wouldnt say no :whistling:

*awaits [email protected] from LA* :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

haha bet you cant wait for me to have work to do again........in september :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha bet you cant wait for me to have work to do again........in september :lol: :lol: :lol:


funny you should say that ...I just wandered into the kitchen and thought it was like old times .....when I was fat and you had no life :lol: :lol: deja vu or what


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> funny you should say that ...I just wandered into the kitchen and thought it was like old times .....when I was fat and you had no life :lol: :lol: deja vu or what


haha now the roles are reversed :lol: :lol:

anyways I am going.........feeling bad for rower man now....think I may have messed up his chances........:sad: promise I wont say another word...and I will be your emergency call if you need an excuse to leave........:cool:


----------



## Ryan16

lmao i love yous ladies  yous actually have me in tears with this stuff :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> dont do those !!!! it's a beautiful friendship actually :thumbup1: and still totally innocent
> 
> you know fine well what I had in my bag


beautiful friendship :whistling: aka friends with benifits :thumb: ha!

and im guessing a fleshlight with the amount of talk going on about them here :whistling:  ? ha!


----------



## clairey.h

fook it I still dont know what I fleshlight is.........is it bad?????? or just kinky


----------



## Ryan16

are you being serious claire :whistling: ? lol would you like a link PM'd  ? lol it aint bad! lol


----------



## Jem

Lie about it all you like - when I went downstairs to get water the other week - rob was lying asleep on the sofa with ozzie on one arm and his fleshlight in the other :lol: :lol: :lol:

yep you have - you barged in and stuck your fat oar in :lol: :lol:...now he's up the creek without a paddle ...sure he will cope - Prob just row off his anger :lol: ..I have decided its full steam ahead with beef fillet from now on - no more chicken :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

woo! canny beat a bit of beef :whistling:  :lol:


----------



## Jem

YUMMY !


----------



## clairey.h

OK just searched it.....kind of an anticlimax.....kinda weird how the fella got some felt tips out to colour it pink.....do you think he brought the pens especially.....

anyhows....stop with the food.....chicken is good....steak is great for a night out cause restuarants cook it better than i can, but chicken is an alrounder.....you get what I am saying...anyhows you dont know hes chicken he might be super hot peppered 12oz sirloin with a mixed grill on the side..... but you wont find out for fear of a coxy comment.....or two or three.....or more

right.........speak to you tomorrow, im off to sulk about the amount of jokes that i cant make.....

and also OI leave poor ozzie out of it.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

so do you now know what it is claire  ? lol

why thanks jem i know im yummy :innocent: , jokes jokes! lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> OK just searched it.....kind of an anticlimax.....kinda weird how the fella got some felt tips out to colour it pink.....do you think he brought the pens especially.....
> 
> anyhows....stop with the food.....chicken is good....steak is great for a night out cause restuarants cook it better than i can, but chicken is an alrounder.....you get what I am saying...anyhows you dont know hes chicken he might be super hot peppered 12oz sirloin with a mixed grill on the side..... but you wont find out for fear of a coxy comment.....or two or three.....or more
> 
> right.........speak to you tomorrow, im off to sulk about the amount of jokes that i cant make.....
> 
> and also OI leave poor ozzie out of it.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I already know about beef though - not sure I wanna risk salmonella

chicken is not all all-rounder ...chicken is for when you have to make do :lol: beef is a treat for all off season - and it comes in lean version too ....which is what I have :thumb: young and tender succulent sirloin in fact :bounce:who wants chewy stringy old chicken anyway

....OMFg JUST got attacked by a moth :cursing: ... came off my work laptop :lol:

night bint - have weird dreams about man eating zombies but please let's not parallel dream again tonight - that was scary **** - the man was biting chunks off me AND I WAS ON A BUS :confused1: ...but I was saved by a hunky hero :bounce:

xxx


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> so do you now know what it is claire  ? lol
> 
> why thanks jem i know im yummy :innocent: , jokes jokes! lol


it's ok ryan - I like 'em young


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> OK just searched it.....*kind of an anticlimax*..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


forgot to say - you were not supposed to pleasure yourself over it whore :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> forgot to say - you were not supposed to pleasure yourself over it whore :lol: :lol:


hardy har har.............i think not.....  thought it was gonna be something super kinky, so no wonder i didnt know what it was


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> hardy har har.............i think not.....  thought it was gonna be something super kinky, so no wonder i didnt know what it was


LOL let's go to bed - which side you want 

night fish face xxx


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> it's ok ryan - I like 'em young


ohh good to know  ! will be keeping that in mind :innocent:



Jem said:


> I already know about beef though - not sure I wanna risk salmonella
> 
> chicken is not all all-rounder ...chicken is for when you have to make do :lol: beef is a treat for all off season - and it comes in lean version too ....which is what I have :thumb: *young and tender succulent sirloin in fact* :bounce:who wants chewy stringy old chicken anyway
> 
> ....OMFg JUST got attacked by a moth :cursing: ... came off my work laptop :lol:
> 
> night bint - have weird dreams about man eating zombies but please let's not parallel dream again tonight - that was scary **** - the man was biting chunks off me AND I WAS ON A BUS :confused1: ...but I was saved by a hunky hero :bounce:
> 
> xxx


talking about me already :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Jem

I am getting a cold sore - not fookin impressed

friday date has just text to make sure all is ok as I am quiet ...I cannot go on a feckin date with a coldsore [unless he has a motorbike lmao]....


----------



## Greyphantom

zovirex (sp) doesnt that get rid of motor bike helmets (or cold sores cant remember which lol).... good luck on the date...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> zovirex (sp) doesnt that get rid of motor bike helmets (or cold sores cant remember which lol).... good luck on the date...


not going with a cold sore grey - definitely not ! has 2 days to clear ...anti histamined to the eyeballs and lots of zovirax MEH ! - maybe I can hide it with a bread stick


----------



## Jem

Did back yesterday and I cannot remember the weights because they are being lumped on by somebody else but I did get some pbs again so here is what I did see LOL

Lat pdowns wide grip

warm on 40 x 12

50 x 12

50 x 12

60 x 11 [last assisted - well he said it was his so 10 I suppose]

Seated Row

30 x 12

40 x 12

50 x 10

60 x 8 [last 2 assisted]

Torture chair - pullover machine

fook knows what the weight was tbh but 4 sets of something and apparently there was a pb there - he wont tell me what it is beforehand though because he says I will get 'the fear' and not do as many as I can

Deads

20 on bar

60kg x 10

65kg x 11 [not a pb but not done that in soooo long so it felt good to be back on free bar]

Dbell Bent Over Row

10kgs x 12

12.5 kgs x 12

15kgs x 12

per arm

could not go higher due to elbow which is better but just worried about straining it

Pull ups

1 x 10

2 x 8

nice doing these at end of session as at start they completely drain you !

today was cardio only - 1 hr fasted and 40 mins pm [erm yep ...I have issues]

BUT was my son's b'day so have had some chocolate cake - at least I have worked it off !

SICK to the fookin back teeth of being told how much better I look when I feel like a lardy lump ffs - makes me wonder how crepe I looked before ! It would appear that having a pair of knockers is very important - even more so than having a sucked in waist !!!


----------



## Ryan16

good little session  , you can do more pull ups than me you b1tch :laugh:! eww choco cakes sickening  ha, gutter on the cold sore! splodge it with lippy and say you ****ed up if he asks :whistling: ?


----------



## defdaz

Ooooh the lass on the zovirex advert was sooo pretty, shame she had that helmet on for most of the advert :crying:

Great back workout Jem (and brutal cardio too - I thought I was doing well doing an hour yesteday!), your chins are certainly coming along!!! Are you still doing your press up challenge?

Did you get chance to speak to Daz Em? Sorry to be such a pita!


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> not going with a cold sore grey - definitely not ! has 2 days to clear ...anti histamined to the eyeballs and lots of zovirax MEH ! - *maybe I can hide it with a bread stick*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

whys it not good ?


----------



## Jem

just scared of getting hurt !!! I think karma owes me some ...and it takes mind off the gym too much !


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> just scared of getting hurt !!! I think karma owes me some ...*and it takes mind off the gym too much !*


Fpmsl! :lol: Give yourself a break and go for it mate, you deserve to find love.


----------



## defdaz

Ooh can't go wrong with a bit of lust either Em! Win win whatever! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

eugh the topic is making me cringe now LMAO !!! dont like thinking about it tbh ...go with the flow I think !

did shoulders today - they are ruined !

god only knows what the weights were ...3 of us tonight so more time to recover between sets and I had my slaves changing the plates - I like it when that happens haha!

Machine Press x 4 sets

2 x 12

2 x 10

some other feckin shoulder machine thingy where you sit on incline not upright

4 sets

PB of 35kg per side for 10 reps although last 2 were most deffo assisted quite a lot I think

Dbell trio monstersets

front/side/rears

4 sets

Reverse Flyes

superset with

BB rows

4 sets with 5kg dbells and 15kg bbell

*EDIT *

*
I forgot ! *

*
*

*
we finished on military press [seated on smiths]* and I did

3 sets of 12 ending on 30kg

1 set of shrugs - front and back

10 front

10 fast ones

10 back

10 fast ones

Ran out of time !


----------



## Ryan16

woo i did shoulders to  lmao cant beat a good shoulder sesh! looked a good one you done  you do alot more than what i do :lol:



Jem said:


> *I had my slaves changing the plates - I like it when that happens haha! *


lazy b1tch! skelp yer @ss for that missy :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Jem

LOL at skelp ! havent heard that for years haha

I felt the need to fry them ryan - high volume I likey ! they NEED to grow and I have 10 more weeks before dieting to get them built up ...and I train with a slave driver who wont take girlie excuses


----------



## defdaz

Jem, not going to make it tomorrow  Think you've got your hands tied up at school though don't you? I'll be up soon, promise!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Jem, not going to make it tomorrow  Think you've got your *hands tied up at school* though don't you? I'll be up soon, promise!


LOL dont be starting more vicious rumours off would ya

daughter is not at school so will not be at gym till 5 tomorrow anyway but I think I have to pop in and see daz in the morning so pm your favour and I will see what's what :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> LOL at skelp ! havent heard that for years haha
> 
> I felt the need to fry them ryan - high volume I likey ! they NEED to grow and I have 10 more weeks before dieting to get them built up ...and I train with a slave driver who wont take girlie excuses


dont diss my lingo  lol

nice one! he get the whips onto you :devil2: ? :lol: whens your next show to be ? and how long you gona be dieting for


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> dont diss my lingo  lol
> 
> nice one! he get the whips onto you :devil2: ? :lol: whens your next show to be ? and how long you gona be dieting for


I liked it - just not heard it for a while 

no comment on whips - they're straps actually :lol:  :lol: ...god dont start claire off on that one again !

I think [but need to discuss with mr scarbs] that I start dieting on 1st Sept for 21st Nov show woohoo :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

[feel free to remind me of this here victory dance for dieting when I am whining like a b!tch mid prep :lol: ]


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> I liked it - just not heard it for a while
> 
> no comment on whips - they're straps actually :lol:  :lol: ...god dont start claire off on that one again !
> 
> I think [but need to discuss with mr scarbs] that I start dieting on 1st Sept for 21st Nov show woohoo :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> [feel free to remind me of this here victory dance for dieting when I am whining like a b!tch mid prep :lol: ]


good  lol

nice one  ive got a set of straps i could put to use with ya :whistling: Joking :innocent: :tongue: , lmao i think anything you say jem dear will set claire off :lol:

sounds good  , what show is it ? and class  ?

shall i print screen that reply for you and keep it a side and show you it when your whining :lol: ?


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> good  lol
> 
> nice one  ive got a set of straps i could put to use with ya :whistling: Joking :innocent: :tongue: , lmao i think anything you say jem dear will set claire off :lol:
> 
> sounds good  , what show is it ? and class  ?
> 
> shall i print screen that reply for you and keep it a side and show you it when your whining :lol: ?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: cheeky monkey :lol: :lol: :lol:

it's because she wants me ! she cannot help herself 

do NOT screen shot it - I am liable to kick off if having a bad day and reminded of it LOL 

Nabba Novice Brits at Brierley Hill in Midlands - toned figure

...providing I have some shoulders on time that is


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: cheeky monkey :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> it's because she wants me ! she cannot help herself
> 
> do NOT screen shot it - I am liable to kick off if having a bad day and reminded of it LOL
> 
> Nabba Novice Brits at Brierley Hill in Midlands - toned figure
> 
> ...providing I have some shoulders on time that is


i aint im a good little lad :innocent: :lol:

ohhhh! sounds good  lol

i WILL screen it just incase lol :whistling: and i will take responsibility for any a$$ kickings that come my way from you  :tongue: lmao

im sure you will  lol


----------



## Jem

Booooooooooooooored !

Have to clean the kitchen and pack bags for tomorrow - neither of which I wanna do !

Daughter is off school so rather than drag her to the gym for fasted cardio - I took her to sainsbury's for breakfast which was rammed with council workers in high vis ....the sun is shining so why arent they working ???

Frustrated now having missed out on a session - wont be in gym till 5 now.

- wages spent [OMFG skint and only got paid yesterday haha]

Redundancy package is sorted so I know what I will be getting - s'ok suppose - depends on how quickly I find a new job as to how well I come out of it ...new car and holiday would be very nice though

In a rancid mood ...lip is sore & prevented me from having some fun yesterday ffs - celibate for months and then when I am finally ready to take the plunge [so to speak] - I cannot because of my sore lip !!! thanks for that one God LMAO


----------



## Ryan16

For god sakes mrs stop moaning! Get your cheeky a$$ out and get a tan  lol whats the plans for today  ? Where you off to tomoro?


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> For god sakes mrs stop moaning! Get your cheeky a$$ out and get a tan  lol whats the plans for today  ? Where you off to tomoro?


went to mow the grass so I could sunbathe and the fookin blade on mower is broken so that's oot too :lol:

Plans for today - find a manslave to do all the housework in the nuddy [failing that - do it meself] then get rid of daughter [YAY] and then gym [YAY] for arm battering session.

I have that date tonight at 9 [quiet country pub meal] - spoke to him last night and couldnt be assed with conversation so fooking god help him tonight after I have battered myself in the gym !

Good at moaning ryan -tis what I do best :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> went to mow the grass so I could sunbathe and the fookin blade on mower is broken so that's oot too :lol:
> 
> Plans for today - find a manslave to do all the housework in the nuddy [failing that - do it meself] then get rid of daughter [YAY] and then gym [YAY] for arm battering session.
> 
> I have that date tonight at 9 [quiet country pub meal] - *spoke to him last night and couldnt be assed with conversation* so fooking god help him tonight after I have battered myself in the gym !
> 
> Good at moaning ryan -tis what I do best :thumbup1:


I don't know about that, you wouldn't shut up


----------



## Ryan16

Gutter on the mower! Lmao no sunbaving then  ?

Im good at housework but ya aint getting me  lol ohh both bis and tris or just one ?

Lmao goof luck to him

Im sure hel need it :innocent: lol

Hope you enjoy the date!

Lmao tom i liked that :lol:

Ohh and jem thats good to know for future referance :whistling: :innocent:  lol


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> I don't know about that, you wouldn't shut up


...and if I recall correctly ...you also agreed to do nekkid housework - what time should I expect you ?


----------



## Dagman72

Jem said:


> In a rancid mood ...lip is sore & prevented me from having some fun yesterday ffs - celibate for months and then when I am finally ready to take the plunge [so to speak] - I cannot because of my sore lip !!! thanks for that one God LMAO


LOL, what lip we talking about here?

How do you think the guy feels


----------



## Jem

Dagman72 said:


> LOL, what lip we talking about here?
> 
> How do you think the guy feels


I fookin know how he feels :cursing: - had texts and face fookin book messages today already calling me diseased :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dagman72

Jem said:


> I fookin know how he feels :cursing: - had texts and face fookin book messages today already calling me diseased :lol: :lol: :lol:


That bad is it  nice friends telling you your diseased


----------



## Jem

Dagman72 said:


> That bad is it  nice friends telling you your diseased


just had another one - calling me fish lips


----------



## defdaz

Fish lips, lol!!

Got a final interview on Monday for the home working job yay!! Nice one on the redundancy package Jem, heard owt about the PA job yet?


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Fish lips, lol!!
> 
> Got a final interview on Monday for the home working job yay!! Nice one on the redundancy package Jem, heard owt about the PA job yet?


was a nickname at school [well it was kipper lips actually LOL] now everyone wants a pair just like mine [minus the blister haha] ....

It's what I am supposed to be sorting out right now - LOL cheers for the reminder :thumb:

congrats for that dazzle - working from home is ace for training - BUT you do have to motivate yourself to get it done. I've done my 4yr stint now so guess I better get back into the real world [with normal people aaargh who eat ...sandwiches for dinner :confused1: ] :lol:


----------



## defdaz

LMFAO! So true, they all look at me oddly and comment about my chicken, toms and cucumber lunches. P*ss off and eat your sausage rolls and high fat sarnies, you sedentary desk jockies!!! 

Should be okay on the motivation front - it's helpdesk / tech supp / dev so the work comes to me if you know what I mean?

Get stuck in on that job Jem!


----------



## Jem

Omg omg oMG Omg - actually really nervous about this date ...dont wanna go OMG ! ....suppose I owe it to claire LMFAO - provide her with some entertainment over the weekend !

Sh!t - I am not used to this feckin game ! OMG


----------



## Greyphantom

Go on Jem, you will be fine, can regale us all with the tale of it on sunday...


----------



## Ryan16

Hope all goes well withthe date x


----------



## Jem

LMAO I'm back ! thank fook for that ....he bored me frigid LOL


----------



## Kate1976

LOL...take a looky here miss....http://www.nabba.co.uk/gallery/2010/...bum/index.html


----------



## Jem

mwahahah minging shots ! I got a monkey mouth ....wtf is going on there *runs off to mirror to check* ...no me no likey them haha

cheers though kate haha ! xx


----------



## Ryan16

i cant get on the link  says the page cannot be displayed :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> i cant get on the link  says the page cannot be displayed :confused1:


shame that eh! fpmsl


----------



## Ryan16

fix it  lol


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> LMAO I'm back ! thank fook for that ....he bored me frigid LOL


Awwww :crying:

Boring guy = more time for gym = win? :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16

defdaz said:


> Awwww :crying:
> 
> Boring guy = more time for gym = win? :laugh:


Lmao thats what i was thinking :lol:


----------



## Jem

Precisely ! ...except for the other one, which was the one claire told me to forget about and is the one I really like .....but then - I went on this date to appease her - and it was shoite so what does she know huh ? LMAO

Oh it was funny dazzle - the ultimate clincher ....he let me pay half, he didnt even offer to pay all !


----------



## defdaz

What a gentleman! :cursing: FFS, when I go eat with mates I try and pay for them, let alone someone I am dating! Stingy tight-assed boring b*stard! Shesh, if he'd been entertaining and a delight then maybe then he could have got away with it but boring and stingy? Next!!

Erm... can you tell I'm psyching myself up for the gym!? :innocent:


----------



## cellmore

defdaz said:


> Awwww :crying:
> 
> Boring guy = more time for gym = win? :laugh:


correction mate :- boring guy= look for another guy that you fancy (Jem likes us beefy types) = Jem completely satisfied !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: S-O-R-T-E-D!


----------



## Ryan16

cellmore said:


> correction mate :- boring guy= look for another guy that you fancy (Jem likes us beefy types) = Jem completely satisfied !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: S-O-R-T-E-D!


 :lol: :lol: reps for that :lol: !


----------



## Jem

LOL at you lot ...happy with training tbh - the other stuff can wait !

Just got back from weekend in sunny bedford where the town centre was blocked off with riot vans waiting for folk in pubs to kick off haha

had to leave the show in the interval to come home and claire is p1ssed in her back garden because she didnt have her partner in crime to demolish the rest of the shots with her - greedy biatch had them all to herself !

Nice time was had by all

saturday - sat in the garden sunning ourselves, eating curry and erm drinking - then watched Event Horizon

sunday - lovely slap up brekkie made by claire then went and trained at golds with beks and grey phantom

We had a great back session - although they both did a bloody good job of complaining all the way through [even though they are both stronger than moi]

and then I did some bis while they farted about LOL

No time for cardio

Went to the show and got wet with sweat ...left at the interval - had a subway with beks & her fella along with grey ...and then I drove home

I am pooped and ready for bed

OOOh starting mt2 tonight whoo hoo -

Listened to the new plan B cd claire did for me all the way home - Love it !

that's all !

Legs tomorrow - cant wait


----------



## Ryan16

good that the weekend was enjoyable!

ohh cant beat a good leg workout till you can hardly walk afterwords :thumb: lol


----------



## Beklet

Lol we were only complaining as we were both training back, with back injuries! I am suitably crippled this morning, was hard work tying my shoelaces!!!

And here's the evidence Miss 'I'm so weak' in pic 4 - pulling 60kg for reps on the bent over row. So there 

Last pic is the evil pullover machine I could not get to grips with - short arms were not helping me here!!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

Hahhahaha look how big me boobies are ! not sure aboot the rest though LOL

was a good session - I liked it !

will post my pics up today xxx


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Jem, was a good session, even if I was being shouted at and called names... 

show finished around 630 or so which was good as that meant I got home by just after 9pm... fooking hot all day though, must have lost a couple of kg in water...!!!


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Hey Jem, was a good session, even if I was being shouted at and called names...
> 
> show finished around 630 or so which was good as that meant I got home by just after 9pm... fooking hot all day though, must have lost a couple of kg in water...!!!


haha what do you think we got you there for - shouting abuse at each other just isnt as much fun - much better having a boy to beast :lol: :lol: :lol:

I could have stayed till the end then ! the kids were going mad because I picked them up too early :confused1: but it was so hot in there and my legs were crampin like a mofo :whistling:

we will do it all again soon I am sure - different show, different gym, same abuse :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: x


----------



## clairey.h

blurgh.................................today both my kids were late for school, and I spent the morning with my top on inside out................

I have come to the conclusion that mint chocolate vodka shots are not that great an idea..................................especially when you have to keep runing to the offy for a couple more bottles (he loved me yesterday.. :lol: :lol

I cant even be bothered to sit out in my garden...........and you know I like my garden.................. 

so blurgh is all I is feeling today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

glad you had fun at the gym, I is skiving off..........see I am showing weakness cause I havnt even started on you date yet  give me a few days to recover ;0


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> blurgh.................................today both my kids were late for school, and I spent the morning with my top on inside out................
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that mint chocolate vodka shots are not that great an idea..................................especially when you have to keep runing to the offy for a couple more bottles (he loved me yesterday.. :lol: :lol
> 
> I cant even be bothered to sit out in my garden...........and you know I like my garden..................
> 
> so blurgh is all I is feeling today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> glad you had fun at the gym, I is skiving off..........see I am showing weakness cause I havnt even started on you date yet  give me a few days to recover ;0


LMAO p!ss head ! you owe me a strawberry and cream bottle biatch :cursing: cannot believe that you drank that and then went and bought 4 more !!! not surprised he puts pics up of your pussy ....your paying him loads :lol: :lol: :lol:

I had better get in there with a few digs of my own before you recover ..and before rob decides to put his fookin oar in as well :tongue:

...and you & emily stole my shoes ...2 pairs ...dread to think what you did with me knickers :lol:

I know you love your garden - charlie dimmock's got nowt on you [talking about the boobs too biatch]

xxx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> LMAO p!ss head ! you owe me a strawberry and cream bottle biatch :cursing: cannot believe that you drank that and then went and bought 4 more !!! not surprised he puts pics up of your pussy ....your paying him loads :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I had better get in there with a few digs of my own before you recover ..and before rob decides to put his fookin oar in as well :tongue:
> 
> ...and you & emily stole my shoes ...2 pairs ...dread to think what you did with me knickers :lol:
> 
> I know you love your garden - charlie dimmock's got nowt on you [talking about the boobs too biatch]
> 
> xxx


I had to re-read that a few times before I geo it.........started thinking when did you see the pics I didnt leave you and rob alone that long :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:

we finished off the strawberry and got 4 more mint ones..... :bounce: :bounce: sent my OAP neighbours home sloshed :thumb: :lol:

re me and charlie dimmock.............I at least wear a bra :tongue:

oh fook it nearly finished the washing up........ :cursing:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I had to re-read that a few times before I geo it.........started thinking when did you see the pics I didnt leave you and rob alone that long :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:
> 
> we finished off the strawberry and got 4 more mint ones..... :bounce: :bounce: sent my OAP neighbours home sloshed :thumb: :lol:
> 
> re me and charlie dimmock.............I at least wear a bra :tongue:
> 
> oh fook it nearly finished the washing up........ :cursing:


Jokin arent you ? you were a busy bee in the garden while I was upstairs in the shower and he was snoring on the bed - we could have had sex in every room including the kitchen and you still wouldnt have noticed :lol: :lol: :lol: - dont think it would have escaped ozzies attention though  ...I scored big time there :laugh:

fancy getting aunty margaret drunk ffs - bet she was a girl in her day though :thumb:

and what fookin bras they are - you had to repeat everything in the morning coz you were talking to your cleavage :cool2: ...meh :cursing:

Not done mine - waiting for the fairy to come and do them ! got parents evening for kai at 3 - not looking forward to that one considering he is late for school everyday ! she said to kai she cannot WAIT to meet me and give her a piece of her mind ! Bearing in mind I will be superpumped and primed - she might want to tread carefully


----------



## MissBC

sounds like a good weekend....

did i miss much on the date gossip?


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> haha what do you think we got you there for - shouting abuse at each other just isnt as much fun - much better having a boy to beast :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I could have stayed till the end then ! the kids were going mad because I picked them up too early :confused1: but it was so hot in there and my legs were crampin like a mofo :whistling:
> 
> we will do it all again soon I am sure - different show, different gym, same abuse :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: x


It was stifling hot in there, and the leg room wasnt huge, although after you and Bob had left I got an aisle seat so could stretch out... aaaahhh bliss... :thumb: course my back was moaning a bit, but watching Daz strut his stuff right in front of me (went down to take some pics and he came out into the crowd) made me forget... 

yeah will be well up for that, was great working out with you gals, and I dont mind being abused by such lovely women... 



MissBC said:


> sounds like a good weekend....
> 
> did i miss much on the date gossip?


not too much date goss but the moans in the gym should be heard to be believed... :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> sounds like a good weekend....
> 
> did i miss much on the date gossip?


LMAO Bri - was a no return :lol: :lol: :lol:

he made me pay half ...in fact ...he handed me the bill 

and he expected to see me again hahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahah

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring

did I mention he was boring ?

:lol: :lol: :lol:



Greyphantom said:


> It was stifling hot in there, and the leg room wasnt huge, although after you and Bob had left I got an aisle seat so could stretch out... aaaahhh bliss... :thumb: course my back was moaning a bit, but watching Daz strut his stuff right in front of me (went down to take some pics and he came out into the crowd) made me forget...
> 
> yeah will be well up for that, was great working out with you gals, and I dont mind being abused by such lovely women...
> 
> not too much date goss but the moans in the gym should be heard to be believed... :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :thumb :


sounds like I missed the best bit ffs :cursing: I clocked him looking hot ! damn !

LOL re moaning - I was on my bestest behaviour as well - that's mild by normal standards


----------



## Beklet

I did well, managed no audible wind lol! Not far from you i'm sitting in a service station near coventry drinking coffee as i was falling asleep in the car. Manc here i come they'd better have the hotel pool set to cold lol!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I did well, managed no audible wind lol! Not far from you i'm sitting in a service station near coventry drinking coffee as i was falling asleep in the car. Manc here i come they'd better have the hotel pool set to cold lol!


aah shame you didnt have time for a leggie sesh - I am superpumping as I type :lol:

Pool sounds ace right now - sweating like a PIG currently :thumb:

LMFAO - just noticed you said no 'audible' wind - does this mean that little squeaks were escaping hahaha


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> LMAO Bri - was a no return :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> he made me pay half ...in fact ...he handed me the bill
> 
> and he expected to see me again hahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahah
> 
> Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring
> 
> did I mention he was boring ?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

sounds like a FANTASTIC night...... NOT


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> sounds like a FANTASTIC night...... NOT


I know what I want

afraid indoor rower alastair - the tight assed fooker is not it 

LOL it was funny though ....if you heard the whole story :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Great pics Jem!! :thumb: I'm not sure about all this inebriation and merry-making though. I thought this was a serious bb'ing journal?! :lol: :ban: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

LOL well that it is my little dazzler and funny you should mention that - because I had a little chat with the boss today and because of the head fooks to do with general comments from people in the gym...and how I feel about myself - I will be tightening everything up from Monday woohoo.

My training partner is the best one I have had so far - very supportive of me bulking so he was the only reason I kept going to be fair but tonight he has said that if it makes me happier to start prep earlier then that's cool with him.

so the two people I trust with my physique are both agreed which is nice.

Monday will be 20 weeks out from the show so for the first 4 weeks it will be a structured diet and then will really kick in at 16 weeks out.

I feel much better for it too.

In saying that - had couple of comments from ladies tonight saying how much better I look and immediately my head goes ...ffs I have issues ! had a good chat with the one - about how lean I was for prep etc and where I am now ....was really nice to discuss it with a woman actually. She is pretty cool for a bird !

Not done legs tonight as I was late at the gym and jay was already doing arms - [email protected] lol. Looks like I am having a leggie free week - cant hurt I suppose - we have been hammering the pbs so a week might do us good !


----------



## Beklet

No wind at all lol for once. Grrr hotel has no pool just a 'fitness room' ffs. It's open 24 hours tho so if i get bored at 3am i can do cardio. Yeah, right :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> No wind at all lol for once. Grrr hotel has no pool just a 'fitness room' ffs. It's open 24 hours tho so if i get bored at 3am i can do cardio. Yeah, right :lol:


that's a bummer - I was doing abs in the gym and dripping wet and said to jay that you were prob currently bathing in the hotel pool and we were very jealous :lol:

3am cardio - even I've not done that before - 1am yes - not 3am though ...although I believe WRT has 

Have fun !


----------



## Greyphantom

Beklet said:


> No wind at all lol for once. Grrr hotel has no pool just a 'fitness room' ffs. It's open 24 hours tho so if i get bored at 3am i can do cardio. Yeah, right :lol:


We know how much you love it... maybe they will have a tv in there and you can finish watching that movie we started on sunday...  (daybreakers was it? got to find myself a copy of that and watch it now...)

Jem you look great and you have awesome form in the gym... good luck with this prep...


----------



## hilly

starting prep early eh no suprise there then  will be following as always. expecting to see a much improved version this time and im sure you will not dissapoint.

Ure dedication to jump right back into this and improve is very impressive jem.


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> We know how much you love it... maybe they will have a tv in there and you can finish watching that movie we started on sunday...  (daybreakers was it? got to find myself a copy of that and watch it now...)
> 
> Jem you look great and you have awesome form in the gym... good luck with this prep...


LOL you gave me a headfook as well D - you said 'my sister is about the same height as you but slim' :lol: :lol: :lol:

re the form - I am a spaz in general - things take me a while to pick up :whistling: ...and I still do all sorts of muppety things with my wrists when doing pulldowns and biceps lmao but I train with good people who keep me on track :thumb: cheers matie - I will be looking forward to being a much improved little jemlet on stage this time :bounce:


----------



## jimmy79

hey jem still going great over here well done! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> starting prep early eh no suprise there then  will be following as always. expecting to see a much improved version this time and im sure you will not dissapoint.
> 
> Ure dedication to jump right back into this and improve is very impressive jem.


Haha almost a duplicate post to mine there hilly 

I dont intend to dissappoint this time around - I can't allow it - which was the only reason for not dieting sooner.

I have hit the weights hard and heavy and it's visible too - that much I do recognise - quads, hams, calves and tris are noticeably bigger and harder. So I have that to go on. Paul knows exactly how my metabolism works now [slow :whistling: ] so we can take all that into account.

Saturday I will be weighing for the first time since stage day and I am not looking forward to it at all [there will be tears before bedtime ]

Cheers matie - I know you will be there to kick me ass and provide support when needed so that's comforting [lol sort of haha]

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: BRING IT ON :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> LOL you gave me a headfook as well D - you said 'my sister is about the *same height as you but slim*' :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> re the form - I am a spaz in general - things take me a while to pick up :whistling: ...and I still do all sorts of muppety things with my wrists when doing pulldowns and biceps lmao but I train with good people who keep me on track :thumb: cheers matie - I will be looking forward to being a much improved little jemlet on stage this time :bounce:


meant skinny you little minx... :tongue: ie have no shape... you have great shape and I for one cannot wait to see the polished result...


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> LOL well that it is my little dazzler and funny you should mention that - because I had a little chat with the boss today and because of the head fooks to do with general comments from people in the gym...and how I feel about myself - I will be tightening everything up from Monday woohoo.
> 
> *My training partner is the best one I have had so far* - very supportive of me bulking so he was the only reason I kept going to be fair but tonight he has said that if it makes me happier to start prep earlier then that's cool with him.
> 
> so the two people I trust with my physique are both agreed which is nice.
> 
> Monday will be 20 weeks out from the show so for the first 4 weeks it will be a structured diet and then will really kick in at 16 weeks out.
> 
> I feel much better for it too.
> 
> In saying that - had couple of comments from ladies tonight saying how much better I look and immediately my head goes ...ffs I have issues ! had a good chat with the one - about how lean I was for prep etc and where I am now ....was really nice to discuss it with a woman actually. She is pretty cool for a bird !
> 
> Not done legs tonight as I was late at the gym and jay was already doing arms - [email protected] lol. Looks like I am having a leggie free week - cant hurt I suppose - we have been hammering the pbs so a week might do us good !
> 
> He has another modelling shoot for a calendar in 2 months [which I hate because I sooo dont appreciate the mens health look and he will have to get smaller...] but it means we can help each other along with diet.


*Daz spills his protein drink* :crying:

Seriously, really pleased for you - with the one prep under your belt I can't wait to see the progress you make on this one Emma (especially with Jay!! :cursing: :lol: )!!


----------



## Jem

jimmy79 said:


> hey jem still going great over here well done! :thumb:


cheers jimmy ! think I am an addict haha - it's what keeps me functioning mate :thumb: hope you are well too 



Greyphantom said:


> meant skinny you little minx... :tongue: ie have no shape... you have great shape and I for one cannot wait to see the polished result...


well saved me darlin :lol: :lol: :lol:



defdaz said:


> *Daz spills his protein drink* :crying:
> 
> Seriously, really pleased for you - with the one prep under your belt I can't wait to see the progress you make on this one Emma (especially with Jay!! :cursing: :lol: )!!


aaaah haha daz - you know I mean a constant, everyday partner 

honestly though - I cannot rate him enough, he knows me down to a tee and knows more than me what I am capable of [i consistently under estimate the weights I am capable of pushing]

...and anyone who can make me grunt without giving a fook - is a winner in my books :lol: :lol: :lol: ...you know the old me ...miss expressionless - well she is soooo last year :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Haha almost a duplicate post to mine there hilly
> 
> *I dont intend to dissappoint this time around* - I can't allow it - which was the only reason for not dieting sooner.
> 
> I have hit the weights hard and heavy and it's visible too - that much I do recognise - quads, hams, calves and tris are noticeably bigger and harder. So I have that to go on. Paul knows exactly how my metabolism works now [slow :whistling: ] so we can take all that into account.
> 
> Saturday I will be weighing for the first time since stage day and I am not looking forward to it at all [there will be tears before bedtime ]
> 
> Cheers matie - I know you will be there to kick me ass and provide support when needed so that's comforting [lol sort of haha]
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: BRING IT ON :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


you did not disappoint last time out....

with the time we have we can bring you down nice and easy i have a fair amount of tricks left to play around with some you will like some you won't but the goal is to bring a better Emma to the stage in 21 weeks time....plus me keeping tabs on your journal will be nice as i am not running a journal for my Universe prep this time....


----------



## defdaz

Pscarb said:


> you did not disappoint last time out....
> 
> with the time we have we can bring you down nice and easy i have a fair amount of tricks left to play around with some you will like some you won't but the goal is to bring a better Emma to the stage in 21 weeks time....plus me keeping tabs on your journal will be nice as i am not running a journal for my Universe prep this time....


 :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> you did not disappoint last time out....
> 
> with the time we have we can bring you down nice and easy i have a fair amount of tricks left to play around with some you will like some you won't but the goal is to bring a better Emma to the stage in 21 weeks time....*plus me keeping tabs on your journal will be nice as i am not running a journal for my Universe prep this time*....


I had a funny conversation which would interest you - will tell you when I send the email 

How is it that you manage to make the emboldened bit sound like a threat :lol:  :lol:... you dont miss a thing anyway  no matter how hard I try ...I only have to say hello and you've nailed my mood :whistling:

I am so looking forward to this one [please remind me of this when I am crying down the phone :lol: ]

Glad to be prepping with you again Paul :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> aaaah haha daz - you know I mean a constant, everyday partner
> 
> honestly though - I cannot rate him enough, he knows me down to a tee and knows more than me what I am capable of [i consistently under estimate the weights I am capable of pushing]
> 
> ...and anyone who can make me grunt without giving a fook - is a winner in my books :lol: :lol: :lol: ...you know the old me ...miss expressionless - well she is soooo last year :thumb:
> 
> he doesnt like me when I am dieting though haha - he can ALWAYS tell straight away if I have eaten before a session ....I hate being predictable !
> 
> He is the only reason I eat carbs - I cannot stand the face he pulls when I havent


Nice get out there mate!! :lol:

He sounds cool! Can't beat having a good, supportive partner imo (even if he is a mens health model [i'm just jealous!! :lol: ]).

I would love to train with you again to witness this new grunting, face-contorting, farting (wait, no that's Becklet!! :lol: ), hardcore monster version of you! :laugh: :lol: :thumbup1: Got to be done hasn't it? I mean, where else in public can you make sex faces whilst sweating and screaming and it be completely legal? :beer: Oh, it might help you get better results too!! Forgot that bit :laugh:


----------



## Kate1976

Ohhhhhhhh off we go again...excited for you missy!

Am here if you need to rant etc and always available for anti-headfook chats, tan application and general chit chat 

x


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Nice get out there mate!! :lol:
> 
> He sounds cool! Can't beat having a good, supportive partner imo (even if he is a mens health model [i'm just jealous!! :lol: ]).
> 
> I would love to train with you again to witness this new grunting, face-contorting, farting (wait, no that's Becklet!! :lol: ), hardcore monster version of you! :laugh: :lol: :thumbup1: Got to be done hasn't it? I mean, where else in public can you make sex faces whilst sweating and screaming and it be completely legal? :beer: Oh, it might help you get better results too!! Forgot that bit :laugh:


hahahahaha - well whenever you're about we can train daz :lol:

but I dont like the gurning and stuff haha - it just happens - sometimes it's throaty and growly - other times it's x-rated - I just never know what is gonna happen 



Kate1976 said:


> Ohhhhhhhh off we go again...excited for you missy!
> 
> Am here if you need to rant etc and always available for anti-headfook chats, tan application and general chit chat
> 
> x


GOD ! your post actually gave me butterflies ! sh!t - so soon haha - wtf am I doing ? am I kkkeeerazy ? :thumb: thanks kate - I may bore you to death though x


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> GOD ! your post actually gave me butterflies ! sh!t - so soon haha - wtf am I doing ? am I kkkeeerazy ? :thumb: thanks kate - I may bore you to death though x


Nah you're not Em..its addictive! I can't wait to start prep next year to see what kinda physique I can create!

Almost seems more exciting the 2nd time round 

Nah...You'd never bore me to death......I look forward to hearing aaaaall about it :bounce:

Thought about ur suit yet...lol!


----------



## Ryan16

hey jem  hows tricks ?, with those 3 pages to catch up on i thought i hadnt posted in a few days but was about this time yesterday :lol: ohh preps starting soon :thumb: ! good luck with it  i now know if i post and endure a random outburst against me in the coming weeks its nothing against me personally  :lol: all the best


----------



## SK-XO

Hi Jem


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Nah you're not Em..its addictive! I can't wait to start prep next year to see what kinda physique I can create!
> 
> Almost seems more exciting the 2nd time round
> 
> Nah...You'd never bore me to death......I look forward to hearing aaaaall about it :bounce:
> 
> Thought about ur suit yet...lol!


hahah I want black this time as it goes kate ! black with minimal bling I think - me likes black :thumb:

ooh and a full ass panty :lol: :lol: :lol:



Ryan16 said:


> hey jem  hows tricks ?, with those 3 pages to catch up on i thought i hadnt posted in a few days but was about this time yesterday :lol: ohh preps starting soon :thumb: ! good luck with it  i now know if i post and endure a random outburst against me in the coming weeks its nothing against me personally  :lol: all the best


haha you already know better than most ! I like it ryan :thumbup1: think you'll do ok in here !



SK-XO said:


> Hi Jem


haha morning my little stud muffin :tongue: x


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> haha you already know better than most ! I like it ryan :thumbup1: think you'll do ok in here !


Woo now thats good to know  lol how are you this sunny morning  ?


----------



## Jem

I am good ryan - been and done an hour fasted cardio and had me oats YUMMY - will be gutted when they disappear from my diet but needs must !

Was v hot in the gym and was sweating like a fat lass in a disco

Suppose I had better do something constructive with my day now ...like eugh sorting out clothes and pairing socks LMAO - rock and roll baby yeah !

Think it's shoulder day today - rears are still hurting from back day so dont fancy me chances of PBs but going for the 20kg dbell presses today ----space this watch ;-)


----------



## jimmy79

Jem said:


> cheers jimmy ! think I am an addict haha - it's what keeps me functioning mate :thumb: hope you are well too
> 
> not good jem i have tendonitas bad cant really train much feel like im wasting away hurts to do anything. seen dr she told me to take anti inflamatrys for 2 weeks then go back if its no better!......


----------



## Jem

jimmy79 said:


> Oh dear ! you poor thing :confused1: - I have tennis elbow [same thing is it not ~???] I think and that hinders me a bit which is really frustrating so I cannot OMFG cannot imagine how it must feel to not be training at all !!! it would kill me :confused1:
> 
> sure you can ice it and there are some exercises you can do as well though ??? think irish beast mentioned some he had - and briar knows all about it ...have you read up on it to see if you can do some recovery stuff


----------



## FATBOY

il be watching as always , time to get it on


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Ohhhhhhhh off we go again...excited for you missy!
> 
> Am here if you need to rant etc and always available for anti-headfook chats, tan application and general chit chat
> 
> x


x 2


----------



## DB

Jem said:


> Think it's shoulder day today - rears are still hurting from back day so dont fancy me chances of PBs but going for the 20kg dbell presses today ----space this watch ;-)


Ahh Briar knocked out 8 reps on those last week- u have a challenge!


----------



## WRT

DB said:


> Ahh Briar knocked out 8 reps on those last week- u have a challenge!


I can only manage 2


----------



## Jem

DB said:



> Ahh Briar knocked out 8 reps on those last week- u have a challenge!


FFS I stuck to 17.5s tonight - if I'd have read that before I went, I definitely would have done the feckin 20's :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Challenge accepted though :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> I can only manage 2


LOL you big fat liar :lol: :lol: :lol:

Incidentally - what is a good weight for a chap to be moving on these ?

Baz whaddya do on DB press ?


----------



## Jem

FATBOY said:


> il be watching as always , time to get it on





MissBC said:


> x 2


thanks peeps :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I'm so excited ! ...think this one is gonna be a knee trembler though: I get nervous just thinking about it and I soooo wasnt @rsed last time :lol:


----------



## Jem

@rse and abs last night ...upped the ass routine after reading tan's butt buster routine and my bottom is a big wiggly problem so the extra work needs to be done - 20 weeks and counting before teeny weeny costume comes out !

Today was:

*Shoulders *

Machine Press

20kg rep set

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

DBell Press

10kg x 15

12.5 x 12

17.5 - 10; 8

Arnold Press - machine

20kg x 10; 10

30kg x 11

40kg x 7

Side Laterals - machine

God knows -wasnt controlling it

1 set heavy x 10

drop set of 3 x 10 reps

Hurts and groaned lots

Reverse Pec deck

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 10 then drop set of 3 x 10 reps


----------



## Ryan16

Butt buster routine :lol: thats funny! Lol good wee workout jem  excited about prep then yeah :thumb: ?


----------



## Jem

there was nowt 'wee' about that session ryan !!! my shoulders are killing me - just been lying down trying to recuperate lol - I cannot even type properly ...oh and I cannot wait to start dieting again! I am such a masochist but the total control is so satisfying !


----------



## Ryan16

okk sorry that was a good big session :thumb: ! lol.. and woohoo good luck with it  , whats a masochist :whistling: ?


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> there was nowt 'wee' about that session ryan !!! my shoulders are killing me - just been lying down trying to recuperate lol - I cannot even type properly ...oh and I cannot wait to start dieting again! I am such a masochist but the total control is so satisfying !


Quack..Quack...Puddleduck... 

my shoulders are fried too....im finding it hard to breathe... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

a masochist is someone who enjoys inflicting pain upon themselves ryan !

that's moi !

cheers T - rear delt is fooked today - frozen and v painful - cannot move it ....

Ooop and head is fooked - gone and got my cheeky chops into trouble with someone and now head is shot right before prep ... needs sorting asap


----------



## defdaz

You ok mate?


----------



## DB

Jem said:


> LOL you big fat liar :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Incidentally - what is a good weight for a chap to be moving on these ?
> 
> Baz whaddya do on DB press ?


Not sure?

my gym only goes up2 40kg's ffs, but got 18 reps out the other day after military press so resonably happy with that


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> FFS I stuck to 17.5s tonight - if I'd have read that before I went, I definitely would have done the feckin 20's :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Challenge accepted though :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


:laugh::laugh:

22s for me next week gggggrrrrrrrrr bring it on gggrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> You ok mate?


A man as usual :whistling: swear to god - why before prep ? I'm in trouble here, now normally I am frigid brigid and no one gets through. This one has and I dont know how to deal with it - dont like it at all - you know me control freak with everything ...



DB said:


> Not sure?
> 
> my gym only goes up2 40kg's ffs, but got 18 reps out the other day after military press so resonably happy with that


OK that's good enough - forced training partner to do 40's [although I couldnt lift the feckers and it took 2 bicep boys to spot him  ] ...he managed 10 reps [and that was after machine press and arnie press] so we can work with that ! :thumb: cheers baz :thumb:



MissBC said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> 22s for me next week gggggrrrrrrrrr bring it on gggrrrrrrrrrr


haha monster weights bri ! I am happy to trail 2.5kgs behind or so LOL


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> haha monster weights bri ! I am happy to trail 2.5kgs behind or so LOL


hahahahah my weights in the gym have increased massively since the show, its the normality and having more carbs etc

off season sucks but its worth it in the long run


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> LOL you big fat liar :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Incidentally - what is a good weight for a chap to be moving on these ?
> 
> Baz whaddya do on DB press ?


I never used DB's emma, last time I tried I knocked out 45kg for 6.


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> hahahahah my weights in the gym have increased massively since the show, its the normality and having more carbs etc
> 
> off season sucks but its worth it in the long run


Yup I LOVE this part Briar - never thought I would EVER shift these weights - even some of the lads are watching in shock now and I am grinning like a chesire cat it feels so good :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:

Could do without grunting mind you but MEH whatever gets them up for and the extra reps out - me wanty shoulders !



WRT said:


> I never used DB's emma, last time I tried I knocked out 45kg for 6.


I think I do a lot better with the Dbs [and a spot of course lol] ...45 is bloody good isnt it - he will have to up his game somewhat methinks


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> a masochist is someone who enjoys inflicting pain upon themselves ryan !
> 
> that's moi !


And youre a sadist as you enjoy making others feel pain too...!!! 



Jem said:


> Yup I LOVE this part Briar - never thought I would EVER shift these weights - even some of the lads are watching in shock now and I am grinning like a chesire cat it feels so good :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:
> 
> Could do without grunting mind you but MEH whatever gets them up for and the extra reps out - me wanty shoulders !


Nooo dont lose the grunting... makes for a very entertaining workout... lol...


----------



## Ryan16

Ahh i see! Never heard of a masochist in my life :lol:

All this talk about DB shoulder pressing is worrying me! I know that missBC is stronger than me on them  lol but dont know bout you! Lol ive done the 17.5s with the arnold press but not done proper shoulder press in a while, mite fling one set in tomorrow on shoulder day just to beat you :innocent: lol

Re head fvck, dont let it get to you jem! Block it out dear  your a strong gal in mind and i know you can beat the headfook and win!


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> And youre a sadist as you enjoy making others feel pain too...!!!
> 
> *haha I was going to add that but thought someone else might do the job for moi * :lol: *:lol: indeed I do - nothng more satisfying than seeing someone grunt out a PB * :thumb: * I am very good at shouting at big men * :thumbup1:
> 
> Nooo dont lose the grunting... makes for a very entertaining workout... lol...


I cant anyway - its not done for affect and consequence - mere precipitation of events :lol:



Ryan16 said:


> Ahh i see! Never heard of a masochist in my life :lol:
> 
> All this talk about DB shoulder pressing is worrying me! I know that missBC is stronger than me on them  lol but dont know bout you! Lol ive done the 17.5s with the arnold press but not done proper shoulder press in a while, mite fling one set in tomorrow on shoulder day just to beat you lol
> 
> Re head fvck, dont let it get to you jem! Block it out dear your a strong gal in mind and i know you can beat the headfook and win!


see you learn something new everyday on UKM :thumbup1:

wait till you get in the al :whistling: ser and bri certainly educated me  ...mmm yup let's leave that one right there 

cheeky monkey - I deserve to be lifting more than you !

BRING ON THE DB PRESS OFF :bounce: :bounce:

LET'S BE HAVING YA - I might even record mine and youtube it next week - grunts and all :laugh:

not blocking it out ryan - cannot ! tis the affairs of the heart and I been neglecting it for too long .... might just go for it - although someone will get hurt along the way - I have a feeling now it's not gonna be me :confused1:

All I do know is - no fooker is getting in the way of my prep - if it comes down to it the only man in my life between now and nov 21st will be the very lucky pscarb :lol: :lol:....bet he's crossing himself right now 

He had enough bother trying to contend with my training partner issues at the start of last prep - so we dont want a re run this time - a stronger little jemmity all round !

Oh and dont think I didnt notice the 'strong girl...in mind' quote - I'd kick your scrawny ass on a leg session anyday wee one :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Jem

LOL chils me old mucker - where the feck have you been ! haha not heard from you in yonks ! cheers matie - how's the missus and the pooch ? x


----------



## PRL

Got photos of you doing cardio if you like? God knows how it happened, my finger must have slipped on the camera when pressing the ipod button. lol

Think I might have video of your routine also. lol


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Got photos of you doing cardio if you like? God knows how it happened, my finger must have slipped on the camera when pressing the ipod button. lol
> 
> Think I might have video of your routine also. lol


PORK CHOPS how are you 

LMAO you're evil Pete - how did you manage to catch me doing feckin cardio :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think you can just safely email them to me please chicken - do not be uploading them here until I have had a peeky poo  [email protected] or facebook them or something technical like that lol

how are you anyhow - and you never did tell me which show you are doing ? october one ?


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> I've been away, working abroad.
> 
> The dog is great thanks. Nearly 7 months old now and is growing very fast!
> 
> Going well with the misses. I proposed earlier this month and were getting married in September
> 
> Are you planning another show soon..?


CONGRAT-u- FUKING-LATIONS YOU LITTLE DEVIL :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:

Ah that's great news - though how you managed to net such a little cracker I will never know - let alone get her to marry you :lol: :lol: :lol:

well done chicken - I look forward to seeing a thread on all the plans and stuff xxx

Yep doing nov 21st show for me sins - cant wait :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

Yep you do indeed  .. And lmao!

Ok DB press off it is! Lol i would record mine but i train alone so cant really unless im at the squat rack which would be pointless! Lol

Ok as long as you know what your doing and dont let things get to you 

And i didnt meen it like that misses! Lol you probs could tbh :lol: i feel puny now   haha!


----------



## defdaz

Just go for it Jemster, you're a long time dead! :thumb: Can't experience the highs without the lows etc. jeez just call me Edam!


----------



## Jem

chilisi said:


> Ha ha thanks.... Most of the planning is being done by the hotel as were having it abroad, but the party in the uk after, takes some organisation!!?. I haven't a clue about it all. Chair covers, table gifts, invites, the list goes on..!
> 
> Sarah is great with it though and did organise alot of it , when I was working. All I have to do is, turn up on the beach
> 
> Good luck with your prep for Nov. Is there anything that needs particular work on..? What was it like on stage..?


typical man :lol: hope it all goes smoothly then chick !

cannot remember - was in a daze and just wanted it over with so I could eat haha no nerves nowt ...thinking this one will be a completely different experience ! :thumb:



defdaz said:


> Just go for it Jemster, you're a long time dead! :thumb: Can't experience the highs without the lows etc. jeez just call me Edam!


cheesemeister ! that's what I try to avoid - all that soppy whoppy business makes me cringe and yet it's happening :confused1: ...I am quite sure normal service will be resumed shortly ...cannot see me sticking at it tbh - I just dont trust anyone enough - sad as that fact may be - I dont feel the need to either ... :beer:


----------



## defdaz

Hehe! Yes please stop all this soppy business as I much prefer talking about weights and reps and sets (oh and cheesecake). Thank you.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Hehe! Yes please stop all this soppy business as I much prefer talking about weights and reps and sets (oh and cheesecake). Thank you.


LOL that's more like it so do I ...and so does he so it's all good :beer:

last night was pants as I refused to do chest with the boys and was ordered to do biceps on my own :confused1: ...and I didnt really push myself very hard because I was having a spoilt b!atch tantrum as I do sometimes.... :whistling:

so really I spent a good part of the night chit chatting in between sets ...and managed to suitably distract dean lesiak from his biceps session while I was at it ...although we spent some time talking about the feds with him saying i should be with UKBFF not NABBA - which is ok for mr musclebound to say but i have a couple of years before I can move there. Anyway - I dont do it for winning - so we have a completely different mind set there !

One thing we do agree on though is the 'fat [email protected] syndrome' we feel off season and the 'too small' feeling when competing.

Now his girlie is getting into the scene [lovely chez] so I can beat him up for her when she is not getting the support she needs :thumb:

Today is my most favouritest day other than legs - BACK DAY WOOOHOOO

cannot wait !

rear delts are aching like bnggery though so not expecting fantastic lifts today


----------



## defdaz

Dean's a legend! I remember him back when he was just starting training at Body Flex lol. His delts and quads are flipping awesome aren't they. Really think he'll win the u90's this year..

Back and bi's for me today Em! Can I be naughty and question the validity of training back a day after biceps? :whistling:

PS Dean thinks he's fat even when his abs are sticking out!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Dean's a legend! I remember him back when he was just starting training at Body Flex lol. His delts and quads are flipping awesome aren't they. Really think he'll win the u90's this year..
> 
> Back and bi's for me today Em! Can I be naughty and question the validity of training back a day after biceps? :whistling:
> 
> PS Dean thinks he's fat even when his abs are sticking out!! :lol:


his abs are always out :lol:

you can question the validity of it yes  but it doesnt really matter lol coz I am doing back tonight ! besides was a naff session on biceps - elbow still hurts [whoops]


----------



## WRT

Are we talking about Dean Lesiak here? What a unit:thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

WRT said:


> Are we talking about Dean Lesiak here? What a unit:thumbup1:


Yep, trains at Em's gym, and used to train at the same gym as me when he was a wee nipper :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16

hey jem! howd the back session go :thumb: ?


----------



## Jem

was cool ryan - me is a monster ! was just about to type it up !


----------



## Ryan16

good good! grr monster jem  lol


----------



## leafman

Hope all is well jem, gonna have a catch up on things soon :beer: kev


----------



## Jem

shame on you kevin ! slacking arent you ....

oh well - Paul has had an emotional wreck on the phone after he made me weigh myself [oops] ....all a big headfook this game !

diet from monday and it cannot come soon enough

absolutely emotionally drained - could do with a holiday but that's not gonna happen with me feeling the way I do about my body ...I need to sort that out before anything else.

At the moment I am trying my hardest to push every fecker out of my life so that I can become a hermit until back in the regime of prepping and I am finding it hard to admit that perhaps I can actually allow people in this time - I'm just too feckin independent sometimes and think try to shoulder everything on my own... just the way I am.


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> shame on you kevin ! slacking arent you ....
> 
> oh well - Paul has had an emotional wreck on the phone after he made me weigh myself [oops] ....all a big headfook this game !
> 
> diet from monday and it cannot come soon enough
> 
> absolutely emotionally drained - could do with a holiday but that's not gonna happen with me feeling the way I do about my body ...I need to sort that out before anything else.
> 
> At the moment I am trying my hardest to push every fecker out of my life so that I can become a hermit until back in the regime of prepping and I am finding it hard to admit that perhaps I can actually allow people in this time - I'm just too feckin independent sometimes and think try to shoulder everything on my own... just the way I am.


Let us in Jem, then we can kick your ar$e when you are slacking... pick you up when youre down and generally make you smile... good luck with it and should you need an ear mine is always available...


----------



## clairey.h

aye up misery guts 

step away from the scales and do something useful...........like searching for the nearest man in the gym wearing pink and sooooooooo not gonna complicate your training......


----------



## Irish Beast

Hows the arm holding up?

I managed to fu.ck my other one last week so am a complete crock now! Real pain in the ass when on a cycle!


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Let us in Jem, then we can kick your ar$e when you are slacking... pick you up when youre down and generally make you smile... good luck with it and should you need an ear mine is always available...


thanks grey - the journal can be good and bad when prepping ! but you know I will be updating as always - it's my way of letting it all out ...that and crying hysterically down to phone to paul and claire :thumb: - all of these tasks have been accomplished in that precise order today ! God I am a ****in lunatic - sure no one else makes their lives such hard work ! they just shut up and get on with it ...hmmm I'd go mad [der] :lol:

You dont wanna be saying things like that though D - your pm box would be inundated with 'my ass is fat' updates all day long :lol:

Nah - I do appreciate the support and I know who to listen to and who to ignore [which is always useful] but as Paul pointed out - I am very affected by the opinions people have of me so I need to keep this in check !



clairey.h said:


> aye up misery guts
> 
> step away from the scales and do something useful...........like searching for the nearest man in the gym wearing pink and sooooooooo not gonna complicate your training......


and claire's plan of action for emma this prep is that:

she trains with a gay man   

and there is someone who fits the bill - not a mincer but a good solid lifter ...we will see what's cookin claire ...xx

I spotted a flaw though claire ....half the bicep boys wear pink ...just saying like ...


----------



## Jem

IB - elbow is funny ! sometimes it hurts like mad and then today - I managed to train triceps and not feel a thing...think it's bis that affect it the most tbh ...pain in the ass really !

ok suppose better put some training up here really - did back yesterday and triceps today - strong sessions I suppose


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> thanks grey - the journal can be good and bad when prepping ! but you know I will be updating as always - it's my way of letting it all out ...that and crying hysterically down to phone to paul and claire :thumb: - all of these tasks have been accomplished in that precise order today ! God I am a ****in lunatic - sure no one else makes their lives such hard work ! they just shut up and get on with it ...hmmm I'd go mad [der] :lol:
> 
> You dont wanna be saying things like that though D - your pm box would be inundated with 'my ass is fat' updates all day long :lol:
> 
> Nah - I do appreciate the support and I know who to listen to and who to ignore [which is always useful] but as Paul pointed out - I am very affected by the opinions people have of me so I need to keep this in check !


inundate away... you have a great training ethic and good form, plus your ar$e is not fat, I know cos I looked


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> inundate away... you have a great training ethic and good form, plus your ar$e is not fat, I know cos I looked


haha it's grown though :lol: although suppose it is entirely necessary for what I need to do ! flat asses dont win classes :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Back

wg lat pdowns

x 3 sets of 12 reps

plus last set 60kg for 8 [last 2 assisted]

ng pdowns

x 3 sets 12 reps

plus last set 80kg for 10 reps *PB*

pullovers

4 sets

last set was 40kg I think although may have been more - either way it was *PB*

cable wide grip things on knees

20kg x 4 sets of 12 reps

not lovng these as too light and then far too heavy on next pin down

db bent over row

12.5 x 12

15kg x 12

20kg - 10 right arm, 6 left with another 2 assisted lol *PB*


----------



## Jem

Triceps

o/h pulldowns straight bar

20kg - 12

25kg - 12

30kg - 12

35kg - 10 reps ouch

cable pulldowns

4 sets

skulls

4 sets - reps to forehead, nose and chin x 8 each

last set was 15kg bar I think - could be heavier not sure - dont matter coz it hurts anyway haha

tri preacher curls

4 sets

last set was 30kg x 8 reps with assistance - I thought I was only doing 20kg LOL

pushdown things where you bend over cables

4 sets - dunno what weight was but you go heavy anyway

that was it

New training plan to arrive from my pscarb along with diet - this will be for 4 weeks & the re jigged at 16 weeks out


----------



## Jem

Just thought I would post up some of my latest vids ! 20 weeks out and paul says I have nothing to worry about so all is good :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Just thought I would post up some of my latest vids ! 20 weeks out and paul says I have nothing to worry about so all is good :thumb:


fook me emms thought you said youd lost weight :whistling: sorry to have to tell ya babes :innocent: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> fook me emms thought you said youd lost weight :whistling: sorry to have to tell ya babes :innocent: :lol: :lol:


what dont I look good though ? can you see my abs


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> what dont I look good though ? can you see my abs


cant believe how flexible you still are...touching the floor and all......all that bending over you do :innocent:


----------



## Críostóir

Jem said:


> Just thought I would post up some of my latest vids ! 20 weeks out and paul says I have nothing to worry about so all is good :thumb:


OMG!!

I just cum; you are sooooooooooooo sexy


----------



## clairey.h

Callofthewild said:


> OMG!!
> 
> I just cum; you are sooooooooooooo sexy


your a feeder arnt you :laugh: my daddy warned me about men like you


----------



## Críostóir

you know me too well


----------



## Jem

LOL ! you know claire - me hams are a bit tight - could do with a nice boy to loosen them up for me !


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> LOL ! you know claire - me hams are a bit tight - could do with a nice boy to loosen them up for me !


you mean a nice youg loose limbed boy who has yet to feel the twinge in his back from the years of deads :tongue: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

yes one of those .....

ahem !


----------



## Críostóir

Jem said:


> LOL ! you know claire - me hams are a bit tight - could do with a nice boy to loosen them up for me !


Ill loosen you up nice and good baby; they dont call me donkey boy for nothin :whistling:


----------



## Jem

I have one in mind already haha ! and yes claire - yes indeed !


----------



## clairey.h

Callofthewild said:


> Ill loosen you up nice and good baby; they dont call me donkey boy for nothin :whistling:


why you a complete @ss or something :tongue:


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> I have one in mind already haha ! and yes claire - yes indeed !


Me obv?


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Me obv?


ssssh scott :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> ssssh scott :lol: :lol: :lol:


I want my bacon sarnie as well since im painting your house 

x


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> I want my bacon sarnie as well since im painting your house
> 
> x


well actually it's defrosting now ready for the morning 

12th July is when decorating starts - I'm free all week so whenever you're ready I'll get some more danish finest in :lol: :bounce: :lol: xx


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> well actually it's defrosting now ready for the morning
> 
> 12th July is when decorating starts - I'm free all week so whenever you're ready I'll get some more danish finest in :lol: :bounce: :lol: xx


12th july. sounds a plan. what would u do if you went out for a week and left me to do your house and u came back and I turned the whole house into one big sunbed, like the walls were uv ray lights, whole entire house?


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> 12th july. sounds a plan. what would u do if you went out for a week and left me to do your house and u came back and I turned the whole house into one big sunbed, like the walls were uv ray lights, whole entire house?


I dont mind admitting - I am quite moist at the thought of it - sounds like heaven to me :lol: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

SK-XO said:


> 12th july. sounds a plan. what would u do if you went out for a week and left me to do your house and u came back and I turned the whole house into one big sunbed, like the walls were uv ray lights, whole entire house?


*cough cough*..........is there a reason jemity that hes mentioning sunbeds :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> *cough cough*..........is there a reason jemity that hes mentioning sunbeds :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I read it and swore at the pc ! I think he just struck lucky :lol: :lol: :lol: fcking hope so anyway :confused1:


----------



## SK-XO

:lol: !

Am going to do it. You can be the first person in the world with a sunbed house.

Claire am gonna turn your house into a nap 50 laboratory :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I read it and swore at the pc ! I think he just struck lucky :lol: :lol: :lol: fcking hope so anyway :confused1:


FPMSL....you didnt help yourself by your comment :tongue:

anyhows will charge up me phone and ring you some time...... 

will leave you to fantasing about sunbeds :whistling: you really shouldnt have pointed this website out to someone......bet hes reading it right now

BIG WAVE HELLO........ :thumb:

speak tommorrow, if you answer the phone to me :whistling:


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> :lol: !
> 
> Am going to do it. You can be the first person in the world with a sunbed house.
> 
> Claire am gonna turn your house into a nap 50 laboratory :lol:


is there a reason why he wants to turn your house into a lab ???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> FPMSL....you didnt help yourself by your comment :tongue:
> 
> anyhows will charge up me phone and ring you some time......
> 
> will leave you to fantasing about sunbeds :whistling: you really shouldnt have pointed this website out to someone......bet hes reading it right now
> 
> BIG WAVE HELLO........ :thumb:
> 
> speak tommorrow, if you answer the phone to me :whistling:


OMFG :confused1: :cursing: :confused1:

i hate you ! 

see what scotty wrote about you though :lol: :lol: :lol:

man reads too much in silence I think :cool2:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> is there a reason why he wants to turn your house into a lab ???
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha yeah he dosnt know me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

Fk knows im bored, ring me to jem, i want more phone sex as last nights phone sex was ace thats 3 boxes of kleenex ive went thru in a week ffs.

I want to turn her house into an oxy lab to rebel against peahead, supplying 17 year old chavs since 2010, fresh as can be.


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha yeah he dosnt know me :lol: :lol: :lol:


FPMSL :tongue: very good claireypants - very good :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Fk knows im bored, ring me to jem, i want more phone sex as last nights phone sex was ace thats 3 boxes of kleenex ive went thru in a week ffs.
> 
> I want to turn her house into an oxy lab to rebel against peahead, supplying 17 year old chavs since 2010, fresh as can be.


Oh ffs scott - do you know how many people are going to believe that ! is this a conspiracy or what :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> Oh ffs scott - do you know how many people are going to believe that ! is this a conspiracy or what :confused1: :lol: :lol:


It's the truth  .

Kleenex is setting me back to much money think im going to down grade to tesco value tissues, seem to be saving quite a bit in the long run, oppinions? morrisons and asda is near me as well but unsure of prices will have to query.


----------



## clairey.h

newest memeber is jinjinjin...........anychance 

were the kleenex mansize or the fit in your pocket kind


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> It's the truth  .
> 
> Kleenex is setting me back to much money think im going to down grade to tesco value tissues, seem to be saving quite a bit in the long run, oppinions? morrisons and asda is near me as well but unsure of prices will have to query.


OMG is claire paying you for this :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

clairey.h said:


> newest memeber is jinjinjin...........anychance
> 
> were the kleenex mansize or the fit in your pocket kind


Mansized :whistling: .

Whos this member, one of jems boys? lol


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> newest memeber is jinjinjin...........anychance
> 
> were the kleenex mansize or the fit in your pocket kind


erm dont think ! stop ! hahaha

plenty of guests peruse dont they

that's it - I am deleting my journal :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

SK-XO said:


> Mansized :whistling: .
> 
> Whos this member, one of jems boys? lol


if not im sure but it wont take her to long....... :thumb: :whistling: :lol: :ban:


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Mansized :whistling: .
> 
> Whos this member, one of jems boys? lol


IT GETS WORSE ! whaddya mean ONE of jem's boys :cursing: :confused1: :confused1:

omg omg omg :lol: :lol:

say no more say no more say no more please ! ok phone sex is on scott - just shut up please???


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> OMG is claire paying you for this :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nooo, she should be but, cheap fker  .


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> IT GETS WORSE ! whaddya mean ONE of jem's boys :cursing: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> omg omg omg :lol: :lol:
> 
> say no more say no more say no more please ! ok phone sex is on scott - just shut up please???


Deal you better phone .

And even if it is one of jem's boys im bigger, well probs not tbh as half the dudes on her facebook are propa hench innit. But im better looking and more tanned :beer:


----------



## clairey.h

row row row your boat gently round the room

merrily merrily merrily merrily


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:



> if not im sure but it wont take her to long....... :thumb: :whistling: :lol: :ban:


 :blink: :surrender:

I'd tell a mod but they'd all join in as well :confused1:

OMFG


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> row row row your boat gently round the room
> 
> merrily merrily merrily merrily


fcuk right off :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

clairey.h said:


> row row row your boat gently round the room
> 
> merrily merrily merrily merrily


See now I want to make a comment on this as im half sure what your on about but half not either, so I don't want to try make an attempt at being funny but be 100% off track and look like a cnut. :ban:


----------



## clairey.h

shall I leave now...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Deal you better phone .
> 
> And even if it is one of jem's boys im bigger, well probs not tbh as half the dudes on her facebook are propa hench innit. But im better looking and more tanned :beer:


you're not


----------



## clairey.h

SK-XO said:


> See now I want to make a comment on this as im half sure what your on about but half not either, so I don't want to try make an attempt at being funny but be 100% off track and look like a cnut. :ban:


just skip back about 10 pages...but sssshhhhh I didnt point that out :whistling:


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> See now I want to make a comment on this as im half sure what your on about but half not either, so I don't want to try make an attempt at being funny but be 100% off track and look like a cnut. :ban:


do it then - I dare ya 



clairey.h said:


> shall I leave now...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


well you were suppsed to be about half a fcuking hour ago - when I was still ok with life :lol:  :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> you're not


I am :cursing: .

Thats not fake tan either like dream tan or w.e. It's proper skin colour init.

And I have all my hair :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> well you were suppsed to be about half a fcuking hour ago - when I was still ok with life :lol:  :lol:


haha wait until sunday when someone has read this whole fookin journel and wants to know who this scatty bird is who keeps being horrid to you.......

see I need my big angry fella to keep me out of trouble......... :innocent:


----------



## clairey.h

SK-XO said:


> I am :cursing: .
> 
> Thats not fake tan either like dream tan or w.e. It's proper skin colour init.
> 
> And I have all my hair :thumb:


yeah but youve said........init.....nuff said :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## SK-XO

clairey.h said:


> yeah but youve said........init.....nuff said :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue:


dnt b hatin on dis hommie dawg, boombashaka blud.

stay alpha, bro.


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> I am :cursing: .
> 
> Thats not fake tan either like dream tan or w.e. It's proper skin colour init.
> 
> And I have all my hair :thumb:


LOL I am not saying anything else :lol: :lol: :lol:



clairey.h said:


> haha wait until sunday when someone has read this whole fookin journel and wants to know who this scatty bird is who keeps being horrid to you.......
> 
> see I need my big angry fella to keep me out of trouble......... :innocent:


yeah who is this big fella then - I'm telling rob 



clairey.h said:


> yeah but youve said........init.....nuff said :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue:


LOL methinks scott is smarter than he makes out - certainly knows far too much for my liking anyway :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> dnt b hatin on dis hommie dawg, boombashaka blud.
> 
> stay alpha, bro.


  

I dont like burnt toast these days either - sorry bludclart :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> I dont like burnt toast these days either - sorry bludclart :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oi what do you mean your not saying anything else  , i've been nothn but nice to you jemz.

Thats the last time I ever poke you!.......

.... On facebook... :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> yeah who is this big fella then - I'm telling rob


lol.......... cowbagslutwhorewithacherryontop as if I could handle more than one :lol: :lol: :lol:

anyhows....I am going before I get into anymore trouble :innocent: enjoy your trainer shopping 

and I remeber why I dont come on here at night cause you lead me astray and I get nothing done :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol: oh well....speak tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol.......... cowbagslutwhorewithacherryontop as if I could handle more than one :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> anyhows....I am going before I get into anymore trouble :innocent: enjoy your trainer shopping
> 
> and I remeber why I dont come on here at night cause you lead me astray and I get nothing done :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol: oh well....speak tomorrow xxxxx


LMAO speak tomorrow - oh yeah ! I need to as well re stuff xxx


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Oi what do you mean your not saying anything else  , i've been nothn but nice to you jemz.
> 
> Thats the last time I ever poke you!.......
> 
> .... On facebook... :whistling:


LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: I missed that ! did you poke me? I didnt feel a thing

*runs off to check*

mwah xx you know I luffs ya scotty babes xx


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: I missed that ! did you poke me? I didnt feel a thing
> 
> *runs off to check*
> 
> mwah xx you know I luffs ya scotty babes xx


Lol cheeky fk.

poked you now  x


----------



## Ryan16

fs 5 pages is to much! ha, i actually sh1t myself when i clicked on that vid :lol: , how be you jem  ?


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Lol cheeky fk.
> 
> poked you now  x





Ryan16 said:


> fs 5 pages is to much! ha, i actually sh1t myself when i clicked on that vid :lol: , how be you jem  ?


Oh I dunno how to see them scott - they dont appear :laugh:

morning ryan - cool thanks. It's saturday so all on me own at the gym today - let's call it an abs and cardio session with a sun bed thrown in for good measure

Might pop to me pal's house later but prob not - coz I'll be tired and content enough to stay in and prepare for superpump sunday :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Quick fly by....hope all is good miss ?

Ready for the diet


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Quick fly by....hope all is good miss ?
> 
> Ready for the diet


Booooored today kate - until I get out the door then the day flies by and I wonder why I didnt do more with my weekend 

Sooooo ready for the diet - cacking it as well actually, there is always that fear of failure and I have it again

[mustnt stress or paul will get all stroppy again with his 'oh so the competition is in 20 days is it' quotes ...]

But you know, it's a big thing this dieting game, takes a lot of will power and determination and time ....fook ! hard mental work


----------



## defdaz

You love it really Jem :whistling: 

Looking forward to seeing the results of your PB fest these last few months!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Well saw old training partner at the gym today - miserable fcuker that he is - just laid into me about my new training partner and blah blah de feckin blah blah .....told me my form was **** and that's why I was pulling heavier ....not becaus I have improved or gained strength .....TOSSER !

He said lots of other stuff totally unrelated to training but ranted for a while and then I gave him a whole boatload back in return. I've been saving it up for a while haha

He was a bit shocked - but it's all because his nose is out of joint ...end of story!

All that whilst doing cardio !

Had a 90 min blast .....LOL before the diet starts ...I know paul is gonna cut cardio so one last blast for old times sake mwahahah


----------



## Tommy10

Quack...Quack Puddleduck...x


----------



## Ryan16

Thats unbelievavly childish :lol:

90 mins i cant handle that just now :laugh: 45 mins max atm but need to get used to running all that time soon! Lol

Ohh i did shoulder press on thursday  haha was quite chuffed pressed 20kg dbs for 5 after a 5x5 of 35kg mil press and 2 previous sets of shoulder press 1 at 15 for 8 and 17.5 for 7 :cool2: lmao

Excited about dieting tomorrow!?


----------



## TinyGuy

lol good job putting his nose out of joint Jem, he sounds like a bit of a jealous wierdo with a thing for you, i imagine ud rather not even be in the same room as someone that comes from a such a negative place, let alone train with him.

Well done in the comp as well, i was absent from the forums at the time, but i checked out ur pics, well done jem !!


----------



## defdaz

90 mins haha, phenomenal! Sounds like the guy got you nicely fired up and did you a favour!! Hell yeah for bell-ends!


----------



## Jem

Well let's just say that it wasnt only him .....tell you what - next time I even remotely hint at being interested in what a man thinks about me can someone just tell me to fcuking sort my life out and forget it ? Please?

I've got disappointment coursing through my veins today!

Spring cleaning done - all change

It's just the kids - me - my good friends - paul - diet - & the iron

None of these things snap no matter how hard I push .......^^^^these are the solid reliable things that I have come to trust and nothing else is gonna get in the way


----------



## TheHammer

cheers up girl could be worse, could be raining!!!

oh sh1t almost is in brum!!! lol


----------



## Jem

Haha no it's good - I have to do this mental prep thing before dieting ! I get rid of anything and everything causing me stress ...decks are clear now so bring it on is what I say !


----------



## TheHammer

good work girl!!!


----------



## Jem

couple of starting pics for 20 weeks out so you can see just how much I have beefed up :whistling:











Never one for failing to deliver - hurts a smidge to post them LMAO - I hate them :lol: but hey - posted the truth from the start so not about to begin shirking now !

20 weeks = lots of cutting :bounce: :thumbup1: :bounce:


----------



## hilly

think you look great for 20 weeks out, look to have added some nice mass and with the time you will be dieting should be able to add some more to


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Well let's just say that it wasnt only him .....tell you what - next time I even remotely hint at being interested in what a man thinks about me can someone just tell me to fcuking sort my life out and forget it ? Please?
> 
> I've got disappointment coursing through my veins today!
> 
> Spring cleaning done - all change


I do believe I did say :whistling: :whistling: :cool2: take it it hasnt being a good weekend................

thumbs up for the pics.......when you look at them yes you have put on weight youve been bulking ffs, but and this is a big BUT you look totally in proportion and there does not look to be sagging muffin tops as you would have us all believe  youve got a good starting point.....take it slow, dont burn out on the cardio else the bulking has been for nout...do you hear me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know you dont...... and Im gonna have to repeat myself everyday for the next 20 weeks :tongue:

and those boobies that youre sooooo proud off will be the first thing to go :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> think you look great for 20 weeks out, look to have added some nice mass and with the time you will be dieting should be able to add some more to


Cheers mate ...and what hard work it was peter :confused1: such a relief to be starting all over again - I cannot tell you  ...definitely put some muscle on - even I can admit that and was surprised how fast too !

Happy with everything apart from the shoulders - they are main priority I think !

Diet should allow for gaining more yep - that's the plan :thumbup1:



clairey.h said:


> I do believe I did say :whistling: :whistling: :cool2: take it it hasnt being a good weekend................
> 
> thumbs up for the pics.......when you look at them yes you have put on weight youve been bulking ffs, but and this is a big BUT you look totally in proportion and there does not look to be sagging muffin tops as you would have us all believe  youve got a good starting point.....take it slow, dont burn out on the cardio else the bulking has been for nout...do you hear me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know you dont...... and Im gonna have to repeat myself everyday for the next 20 weeks :tongue:
> 
> and those boobies that youre sooooo proud off will be the first thing to go :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


No claireypants  but admittedly - I do force things to closure for a fresh monday haha so I did it all by myself I think :lol:

God - you dont have to tell me I've put weight on :tongue: no - that's the thing - I'm a fookin unit LMAO - everything is hard enough, no sag, no muffins or bingo wings ...so I suppose this is good ! not something I could get used to forever though 

I know, I know ...I know ! god - you sound like paul !

Meh - keeping some boobies this time around - you space this watch - me having full cups this time ...and I will be flaunting them


----------



## defdaz

You know what Em, those pics blew me away!! Whatever you've been doing since the comp has been working an absolute treat! :thumbup1:

I am SO looking forward to following your prep mate.  Going to be a lot of doubters eating some serious humble pie! Thanks for keeping your journal Em. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

LOL you kidding me or what hahaha ! you mean I'd blow you away with my monstrous size hahaha!

How very dare you mention pie ! ....oh wait - sure I could fit those in before midnight mwahahaha [just kidding paul ;-)..sort of ...]

I ate all the pies it would appear lol

No really - but really - I havent been that bad, Mon-Fri diet did not have any simple carbs reintroduced ...weekends were relaxed [yes they were hah] but not mega ...so I am quite shocked at the amount of size I have put on ...not an easy game on the little head I must say...


----------



## WRT

Well done Em, you still have abs too!


----------



## clairey.h

WRT said:


> Well done Em, you still have abs too!


only cause she painted in some shading  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

LMAO feck off you biatch !

thanks tom darling - least SOMEONE has something nice to say mwah x


----------



## Jem

Today was legs [and a bit of chest but let's not tell paul that]

LEGS

Squats [Only ATG of course!]

4 sets - starting on 40's for 12

last set was 100kg for 10 reps yeah baby *PB*

[drained the life out of me ....think this is the first time I have ever dared to lay on the floor of the gym mwahahah...actually I didnt have a choice - fooked]

Leg Press

4 sets starting on 80's for 12

last set was 7 plates aside for 4 [LOL] dropped 2 plates off and repped for 4

[OMFG that's 280kg LMAO] - no wonder I struggled !

*PB*

Leg Exts

neil hill stylie drop sets with heavy partials - 10 reps each

Hams

Lying leg curls x 4 sets

Seated curls x 4 sets

Calves

Flex Lewis circuits

x 2

CHEST

Very light workout as legs killed us off and we were talking so afraid didnt pay a fat lot of attention to anything so nowt spesh to report there. I do however have a major chest session planned on Weds with a big musclie girlie friend from Emporium and a pal at the gym ....I will be hurting and screaming hahah


----------



## 3752

no matter what anyone says about these pics this is what Emma will translate it into....*those pics are terrible Jesus woman what you been eating you fat chubba*............

the way you have been moaning on you would think you was lady lard you have to get a grip of this head of yours or your diet will be water and crackers......


----------



## 3752

ps.......training schedule sent and you won't like it


----------



## TinyGuy

100 kilo squat  WoW hats off to you mate.

Lifting *and looking* very strong JEM


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> no matter what anyone says about these pics this is what Emma will translate it into....*those pics are terrible Jesus woman what you been eating you fat chubba*............
> 
> the way you have been moaning on you would think you was lady lard you have to get a grip of this head of yours or your diet will be water and crackers......


hahahahahahahhaa very funny !

but true :lol:

oh I see you are reserving the fat ass comments for a few weeks time then paul .... :tongue: ...I know they're a-coming 



Pscarb said:


> ps.......training schedule sent and you won't like it


 why do you think I delayed sending my email through :whistling: ...you're correct ...I don't  ...but you're the boss !


----------



## Jem

TinyGuy said:


> 100 kilo squat  WoW hats off to you mate.
> 
> Lifting *and looking* very strong JEM


must practise this more often :

 thanks tiny


----------



## Jem

have replied to mail paul with a small special request ;-)


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> have replied to mail paul with a small special request ;-)


you can have the request for the next 2 weeks but then it goes...... :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Sneaky peaky glance in to see how all is going before prep no 2 starts......all is well it seems 

Good liftin ladio......I can't even press 150!

I shall be checking back regularly


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> you can have the request for the next 2 weeks but then it goes...... :thumb:


OKAY :confused1:  ....this is why I always end up alone I'll have you know :lol: ..you are collecting new enemies every time I prep :tongue:

[shut it claire before you open yer yap :whistling: ]



Kate1976 said:


> Sneaky peaky glance in to see how all is going before prep no 2 starts......all is well it seems
> 
> Good liftin ladio......I can't even press 150!
> 
> I shall be checking back regularly


Aye but you havent piled on the requisite beef either :confused1: - now I have to start all over again :lol: :lol: :lol: but I love it really - it's been liberating and fun !

I should think so too kate ! sanity checks will be appreciated :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Aye but you havent piled on the requisite beef either :confused1: - now I have to start all over again :lol: :lol: :lol: but I love it really - it's been liberating and fun !
> 
> I should think so too kate ! sanity checks will be appreciated :thumbup1:


Err I have now gained back a stone since stage weight...that enough !

Its all about the control eh 

Here every step of the way miss:bounce:


----------



## WRT

Kate1976 said:


> Err I have now gained back a stone since stage weight...that enough !
> 
> Its all about the control eh
> 
> Here every step of the way miss:bounce:


I've gained 10lbs overnight before, pussy! :tongue: :lol:

How much of that weight would you say is muscle? Cos you're still looking lean.


----------



## Kate1976

WRT said:


> I've gained 10lbs overnight before, pussy! :tongue: :lol:
> 
> How much of that weight would you say is muscle? Cos you're still looking lean.


But us girlies don't like massive weight gain Thomas!

What the gain back? Can't be more than 1lb ...if that!


----------



## WRT

Kate1976 said:


> But us girlies don't like massive weight gain Thomas!
> 
> What the gain back? Can't be more than 1lb ...if that!


Really? Was expecting you to say more than that, well at least your guns look bigger:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Really what's this ? let's tag team headfook jem ?


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Really what's this ? let's tag team headfook jem ?


Oh no sorry miss...not intentional


----------



## Jem

took a lot to put those pics up - I have broken my heart over the weight gain as paul and claire are more than aware

...maybe/probably I am over reacting ...but to have a discussion of fat gain vs muscle gain straight after they have been posted ...smacks of p!ss taking !

I dont believe you meant anything by it kate honest but ......meh !

...fcuk it, I'm cutting now anyway


----------



## WRT

I know I'm a total thick cvnt, but have I missed something:confused1:

Edit: Oh Jem sorry, I didn't mean to upset you. Totally didn't enter my thought process that it would. Like I said I'm a total thick cvnt.


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> took a lot to put those pics up - I have broken my heart over the weight gain as paul and claire are more than aware
> 
> ...maybe/probably I am over reacting ...but to have a discussion of fat gain vs muscle gain straight after they have been posted ...smacks of p!ss taking !
> 
> I dont believe you meant anything by it kate honest but ......meh !
> 
> ...fcuk it, I'm cutting now anyway


Yeah me too miss...was just trying to say that I understand how you feel, having gained back 14lbs since comp...total headfook! Have no idea how much is muscle tbh......all I see is the layer which now covers me...

Totally no offence meant ........


----------



## Ryan16

Hey jem  aint been here in a few days! Missing me  ? Jokes jokes lol how are you  ? Saw the pics and your looking great! Great body youve got on ya  lovely legs!, good luck as its now first day of prep so hope all goes well  here if needed just drop a PM if rants are needed in future :thumb: lol


----------



## RACK

I'm back Em, sorry didn't get in touch over the weekend. It was a bit crazy, but will text ya in a bit x


----------



## defdaz

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah me too miss...was just trying to say that I understand how you feel, having gained back 14lbs since comp...total headfook! Have no idea how much is muscle tbh......all I see is the layer which now covers me...
> 
> Totally no offence meant ........


I was just thinking this. It was the first time you've got so lean and then to put weight back on must be heart-breaking and a complete head screwer.

Thing is though Jem is that you really do look fantastic!! Seriously! Straight up, no bullshlt. Sure your legs are ahead of your upper body at the moment (which you WILL sort) but that's the pros and cons of having a good bodypart - I had the same problem when I first started (now it's the fvcking opposite somehow argh!!! :cursing: - fvcking me up now this is). Compare those shots to the ones from just before you started your first contest prep maybe?

Day 1 of 140, bring it!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Good luck with prep hun  Kick ar$e x


----------



## MissBC

good luck with the start of your prep babe


----------



## Jem

Katiecoo - sorry matie - you know how it is - I was just headfooked xxx

Thanks people !

Day 1 of diet and Paul has already slashed my cardio & training aaarggh hahaha

Just looked at the pics before and now and all I can see is that I had thinner legs before - feckin typical ....now you see, this is the real reason I have paul prep me ....it's the mental objectivity thing. I just dont have the capacity to be objective AT ALL

It's ok though - very empowering to be dieting again ! That aspect I feel great about.

Despite my best efforts to clear the decks and make a clean start today - things are cropping up ...emotions yada yada - so I just know first couple of weeks of prep are gonna be the same emotional rollercoaster as last time. People dont understand the focus I put on this - just how very important it is to me - but they will

Last night was great though - kids asked me to watch tv with them [i dont DO TV] ...so I sat in the middle of them and watched Big Brother - had a bit of a giggle...my son is so funny and I dont realise how fast he is growing up !

they are also making attempts along with their dad to reunite us [ffs] - my boy's quote of the day was "why dont you put your love together and your money together and buy a new house" - my ex loved that - I'm not buying into it though

.....do I give off an aura before prep that says vulnerable female or something - it begs the question?

Ryan you really dont want any of my moaning pms chick hahaha - I promise you lol ;-)

Cheers T - Dieting in sync - bring it on x

Bri - glad you're on board - and you know I'm there if you should need a female shoulder babes x

Rack - we're on it again - let's rock and roll baby yeah x


----------



## defdaz

Come on dimps, I want some positivity out of you!! Consider yourself cyber-slapped.  :lol:


----------



## Jem

140 days eh dazzle ! well got me ass back in the kitchen and cooking again anyway -

SURPRISE ...chicken and rice haha

I am positive about the diet because I know it works - just everyfink else lol

cheers for the slap !

Not even going to the gym tonight - need some breathing space from people and need to rejig all training to fit in with paul's new schedule.

Feeling slightly relieved not to be there as it goes - they all know I am back on diet [fcuk that place is like a bingo hall for gossip] ...cba with talking !

Done 45 mins cardio fasted and that will be it for the day


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> 140 days eh dazzle ! well got me ass back in the kitchen and cooking again anyway -
> 
> SURPRISE ...chicken and rice haha
> 
> I am positive about the diet because I know it works - just everyfink else lol
> 
> cheers for the slap !
> 
> Not even going to the gym tonight - need some breathing space from people and need to rejig all training to fit in with paul's new schedule.
> 
> Feeling slightly relieved not to be there as it goes - they all know I am back on diet [fcuk that place is like a bingo hall for gossip] ...cba with talking !
> 
> Done 45 mins cardio fasted and that will be it for the day


Ooh good luck again! Not that you'll need it lol!

I don't know how you put up with all that crap at your gym - there's something to be said for big, anonymous gyms! :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16

You'l fly through it jem dont worry  we will all be here behind you 100%!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Ooh good luck again! Not that you'll need it lol!
> 
> I don't know how you put up with all that crap at your gym - there's something to be said for big, anonymous gyms! :laugh:


Haha bex - can always use the luck  - your gym isnt anonymous mate - you're quiet and mysterious :lol: - I saw someone I knew in there when we were training and I dont live in Bedford 



Ryan16 said:


> You'l fly through it jem dont worry  we will all be here behind you 100%!


Aaaw thanks chicken - you can stay :thumb: x


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> Aaaw thanks chicken - you can stay :thumb: x


Yay  lol so howd the first day of prep go?


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Haha bex - can always use the luck  - your gym isnt anonymous mate - you're quiet and mysterious :lol: - I saw someone I knew in there when we were training and I dont live in Bedford
> 
> Aaaw thanks chicken - you can stay :thumb: x


And who was that then? Should have introduced them, or was it one of the boys who were chatting you up last time? :lol:

I'm not mysterious, I'm shy and grumpy :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> Yay  lol so howd the first day of prep go?


cool ry ! was good and I feel so much better - although I did stare longingly at the choc hobnobs in co op just now 



Beklet said:


> And who was that then? Should have introduced them, or was it one of the boys who were chatting you up last time? :lol:
> 
> I'm not mysterious, I'm shy and grumpy :laugh:


one of rob's pals

grumpy ...LOL you arent grumpy bex :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Up and at em Jem x:thumb:


----------



## Jem

I'm there like a bear tan haha !

hope yours is going well since you lost your fellow prepper x


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah things are ticking over ok! Got Danny to keep me company now...butt busting away like a goodun! :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Well saw old training partner at the gym today - miserable fcuker that he is - just laid into me about my new training partner and blah blah de feckin blah blah .....*told me my form was **** and that's why I was pulling heavier* ....not becaus I have improved or gained strength .....TOSSER !


What a d!ck... your form when lifting is excellent... was very impressed on the day we trained... he has no clue at all... oh and the pics look awesome... looking forward to seeing it all unfold, as always if you need an ear to bend mine are pretty flexible... 



Pscarb said:


> no matter what anyone says about these pics this is what Emma will translate it into....*those pics are terrible Jesus woman what you been eating you fat chubba*............
> 
> the way you have been moaning on you would think you was lady lard you have to get a grip of this head of yours or your diet will be water and crackers......


LOL...


----------



## Jem

Tan you are my butt inspiration [surely that's a good thing eh haha] ....you got me repping those mofos till I'm dripping with sweat - still havent roped a man into it though -you have more power over the males than I !

Poor Danny ! when we gonna see joint bum pics then LOL ;-)

Grey oh grey - cheers matie ! I am ok now I feel I have control [i.e. have handed the deal over to paul and dont actually have a choice of junk food] ...head is muddled - if it wasnt for this prep commencing, think I would actually be a confirmed nut job !


----------



## defdaz

*Big hug*


----------



## Jem

cheers dazzler - real life hugs would be good right now can tell ya - tried hugging me boy but he thinks I am up to something :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16

and why do you think you would be confirmed as a nut job jem dear  ?


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> and why do you think you would be confirmed as a nut job jem dear  ?


because I am all confuzzled :lol:

ok have not been to the gym on the night for 2 days [just done fasted cardio and then not bothered with pm session] because I am avoiding someone ....it's just messing with my head and they dont mean to upset me - but they are - texts during the day etc and me avoiding the topic is hurting them and jeeze all I wanna do is train ... :confused1:

still 2 days rest wont do me any harm at all - have a big chest session tomorrow with the lovely angie oliver and a male friend - and they will kill me so could use the energy :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

aww  ! why dont you just tell him that ? im sure he'd understand  , howd the day go today with prep food  ?


----------



## Jem

no comment lol

re prep - all is coolio - not a lot to report really - boring stuff, just eating the food I am supposed to ...timed carbs at the min so first 2 meals have carbs and following 4 dont. Simple really !

Just looking forward to everything shrinking a bit and tightening up - should think will look and feel miles better in about 8 weeks - all icky bloat should be gone YAY !


----------



## hilly

oats and sultana fly by :thumb: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Jem

HILLY :lol: :cursing: :lol:

OMG - DAY 2 and you've started 

honest to god - I've really got a big thing for dried fruit now ...more so than chocolate or anything else really - my last cheat meal was erm porridge with peanut butter, sultanas, dessicated coconut and flaked almonds :confused1: wass happened to moi


----------



## hilly

OMG jem ive never had a bowl of oats with all that in i bet it was awesome.

I just bought some fresh honey with the comb init the other day organic stragith from the place were they keep the bees. its unreal in oats.

guna have to try those oats like with some of myproteins choc nut whey in which altho doesnt taste to great in a shake goes great in oats.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> OMG jem ive never had a bowl of oats with all that in i bet it was awesome.
> 
> I just bought some fresh honey with the comb init the other day organic stragith from the place were they keep the bees. its unreal in oats.
> 
> guna have to try those oats like with some of myproteins choc nut whey in which altho doesnt taste to great in a shake goes great in oats.


I love the myprotein stuff in oats - it tastes like cake mix  I will try some of the choc nut stuff on your recommendation !

It was fuking amazing peter - very addictive though - bit of a come down to go back to water, propep and oats but never mind - tis much better to look good :thumb:

Never had it straight off the honey comb either - still have 2 jars of manuka in the fridge ....too late now :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

good stuff  ! im just sitting here wondering if i could handle a prep diet! lol


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> good stuff  ! im just sitting here wondering if i could handle a prep diet! lol


well put it this way

whatever food you were permitted to eat during prep you will end up hating and whatever food you never ever entertained before prep you will develop massive cravings for 

From the age of 10 I had never eaten a bacon sarnie, sausage or any red meat ..........cannot get enough of the fcuking stuff now :bounce:

Totally and radically changes your taste buds

...and anyone can - if they want the bod more than the food :thumbup1:


----------



## kirkelliott

lol am getin ready for the prep doing the nabba uk this year instead now so got 4 weeks before i start! muhaha hope ur trainin hard jem!


----------



## Ryan16

well i wana compete in 2 or 3 years time as thats the time goal ive set myself to be ready  lol thinking of doing like a mini prep/cut thing in the later of next year once ive bulked up alot more to see how i would handle to different things etc


----------



## Jem

kirkelliott said:


> lol am getin ready for the prep doing the nabba uk this year instead now so got 4 weeks before i start! muhaha hope ur trainin hard jem!


howdie stranger  hope you are well chickie - you coping ok ?

just make the most of those 4 weeks then kirk :bounce: :bounce: I will follow your journal [and pics :lol: ]



Ryan16 said:


> well i wana compete in 2 or 3 years time as thats the time goal ive set myself to be ready  lol thinking of doing like a mini prep/cut thing in the later of next year once ive bulked up alot more to see how i would handle to different things etc


LOL wouldnt bother ...just keep growing ! you wont know or do it properly until you actually commit to a show [well some may be able to, but I wouldnt]


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> LOL wouldnt bother ...just keep growing ! you wont know or do it properly until you actually commit to a show [well some may be able to, but I wouldnt]


true enough! what show was it you did this year again :whistling: ?


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> true enough! what show was it you did this year again :whistling: ?


 :confused1:


----------



## kirkelliott

Jem said:


> howdie stranger  hope you are well chickie - you coping ok ?
> 
> just make the most of those 4 weeks then kirk :bounce: :bounce: I will follow your journal [and pics :lol: ]
> 
> am good babes! i am makin the most of it tbh carnt wait feels like am back doin what i love! muhaha will update pics soon! xx


----------



## Jem

erm fuk right off


----------



## Jem

can I suggest that if you have come in here to take the p!ss that you fuk off - thanks very much :ban:



kirkelliott said:


> glad to hear it kirk - you've had a rough time so the gym is definitely the place to be ! good on ya xx


----------



## Ryan16

I aint taking the p1ss or anything jem  i was asking cause i tried to get on the link kate posted a while back with the pics from your show on the nabba site and it still wouldnt work so i had to go to the gallery but couldnt remember what show you did lol then i went on ur albums and saw what one it was! I wasnt trying to be cheeky or take the p1ss jem, sorry if it seemed like that  just wanted to have a look at the pics on the nabba site  lol


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> I aint taking the p1ss or anything jem  i was asking cause i tried to get on the link kate posted a while back with the pics from your show on the nabba site and it still wouldnt work so i had to go to the gallery but couldnt remember what show you did lol then i went on ur albums and saw what one it was! I wasnt trying to be cheeky or take the p1ss jem, sorry if it seemed like that  just wanted to have a look at the pics on the nabba site  lol


  wasnt directed at you ry :thumb: ...can't recall - hmm memory lapses on low carbs are terrible babes :lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Jem said:


> real life hugs would be good right now


I'm still quiet a cuddly guy (fat!) so can give good cuddles :whistling: lol.

Enjoy reading your journal. All the best with your prep :thumb:


----------



## Jem

YetiMan said:


> I'm still quiet a cuddly guy (fat!) so can give good cuddles :whistling: lol.
> 
> Enjoy reading your journal. All the best with your prep :thumb:


aaaawww  and in return I can take you for a mega cardio session on that big place by you - have you leaned up in no time. thanks thor x :beer:


----------



## Jem

if a mod is passing by - could they please remove that stupid show cleaning post please? fanks


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Jem said:


> aaaawww  and in return I can take you for a mega cardio session on that big place by you - have you leaned up in no time. thanks thor x :beer:


Haha, you should see some of the hills you would have a field day with the cardio! A mega cardio session sounds like fun... So it's a date? lol 

No worries - you got the determination and drive - you will smash it :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir

Jem said:


> if a mod is passing by - could they please remove that stupid show cleaning post please? fanks


I deleted it for you all you had to do was ask - Im not all that bad; try not to be such a hater :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> wasnt directed at you ry :thumb: ...can't recall - hmm memory lapses on low carbs are terrible babes :lol:


Ahh i see  lol well just wanted to let you know anyway cause you put the confused face after my post! Lol and its cool i found thr picks anyway  lol


----------



## defdaz

Callofthewild said:


> I deleted it for you all you had to do was ask - Im not all that bad; try not to be such a hater :whistling:


  Can I recommend 'How to win friends and influence people' by Dale Carnegie mate? Think you could you could do with reading it.


----------



## Kate1976

Journally fly by.......u had tools spamming ur journal missy?

My...... they are brave


----------



## Jem

YetiMan said:


> Haha, you should see some of the hills you would have a field day with the cardio! A mega cardio session sounds like fun... So it's a date? lol
> 
> No worries - you got the determination and drive - you will smash it :thumb:


THOR ! :tongue: it's a date ! when we going - I just love the look of it ...and you get to see snakes and goats and ooh I might just pee my pants with all the wildlife :lol: :lol: :lol:

Determination and drive is all good - but you do need shoulders :laugh:...working on it xx



Ryan16 said:


> Ahh i see  lol well just wanted to let you know anyway cause you put the confused face after my post! Lol and its cool i found thr picks anyway  lol


I was confused ? not having a go at you though - merely questioning your post :thumb:



defdaz said:


> Can I recommend 'How to win friends and influence people' by Dale Carnegie mate? Think you could you could do with reading it.


LOL :rockon:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Journally fly by.......u had tools spamming ur journal missy?
> 
> My...... they are brave


...or stupid :confused1: :lol: :lol:

howdie kate :thumb: you ok chickie ?

It's a wonderful day people wooohooooo - I love you all [almost all] xxxx


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Jem said:


> THOR ! :tongue: it's a date ! when we going - I just love the look of it ...and you get to see snakes and goats and ooh I might just pee my pants with all the wildlife :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wooo! I can't wait :wub: . Any time you want I don't mind! Them pictures are not great some much better views. The goats have had loads of kids now and they were all running around gangly legged last night making some cute high pitch goat noises bless them! I think you would have a great time here! Makes cardio so interesting when having to look out for snakes lol.

Haha you can use my shoulders I don't mind 

It is a wonderful day I have to agree with you 

Hope you have a good day (will stop spamming your journal lol)

:wub: :thumb: :cool2:


----------



## Jem

YetiMan said:


> Wooo! I can't wait :wub: . Any time you want I don't mind! Them pictures are not great some much better views. The goats have had loads of kids now and they were all running around gangly legged last night making some cute high pitch goat noises bless them! I think you would have a great time here! Makes cardio so interesting when having to look out for snakes lol.
> 
> Haha you can use my shoulders I don't mind
> 
> It is a wonderful day I have to agree with you
> 
> Hope you have a good day (will stop spamming your journal lol)
> 
> :wub: :thumb: :cool2:


Oh cool ! I will as well - so long as you can cope with a prep picnic 

I love summer outings :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:

although if I was to get on your shoulders - it would have to be about 8 weeks from now when I have lost some weight :lol: :lol: :lol:

The pics were lovely btw - will reply when I have been shoppppppppping - yay for shopping

Spams are welcome from selected people - claire never stops herself 

xx


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Jem said:


> Oh cool ! I will as well - so long as you can cope with a prep picnic
> 
> I love summer outings :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:
> 
> although if I was to get on your shoulders - it would have to be about 8 weeks from now when I have lost some weight :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The pics were lovely btw - will reply when I have been shoppppppppping - yay for shopping
> 
> Spams are welcome from selected people - claire never stops herself
> 
> xx


You know I'm going to hold you to that now! A prep picnic sounds interesting... I'm sure I wouldn't mind as I would have great company (and I'm not talking about the snakes or goats or the Aberdeen Angus cows!)

Haha well I do have big shoulders! I'm sure I would be able to manage you on them now :thumb:

No worries, thought you would like them  What kind of shopping, contest prep food shopping or other shopping?

Wooo I'll carry on spamming you then  I could be like the new claire :thumbup1: Have fun shopping.

:wub:


----------



## Jem

YetiMan said:


> You know I'm going to hold you to that now! A prep picnic sounds interesting... I'm sure I wouldn't mind as I would have great company (and I'm not talking about the snakes or goats or the Aberdeen Angus cows!)
> 
> Haha well I do have big shoulders! I'm sure I would be able to manage you on them now :thumb:
> 
> No worries, thought you would like them  What kind of shopping, contest prep food shopping or other shopping?
> 
> Wooo I'll carry on spamming you then  I could be like the new claire :thumbup1: Have fun shopping.
> 
> :wub:


think you scared everyone off thor  ...people seeing blind date unfold haha

you can hold me to it - sounds like fun [so long as you leave the ropes etc at home  ] :lol:

shopping for anything and everything - like a little magpie I was :bounce:

Food shopping will have to wait until tomorrow xx


----------



## Jem

aaah just had the most wicked training session with my pals angie and rob - they tortured me 

here are some piccies of me in pain :lol: and angie and rob just enjoying themselves :thumb:











and some more...


----------



## Jem

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Kate1976

Looking good miss


----------



## Jem

well angie certainly does haha - she is sooo strong !


----------



## Kate1976

Loving your preacher curl raaaaaaaar face !

How long has she been training Em?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Loving your preacher curl raaaaaaaar face !
> 
> How long has she been training Em?


mwahaha !

4 yrs - she was miss birmingham last year


----------



## Ryan16

good training pics  good to see your getting stuck in woo! what was ya doing chest and bis ?


----------



## Jem

yep x


----------



## Jem

Morning people ! think diet is starting to kick in as have woken up feeling sick with hunger ....bring on the cardio so I can have me oats ....

Oh did I mention - it's a wonderful day ;-)


----------



## chrisj22

P1ssed off-no sleep-baby too hungry-fly by!!! :lol:

How goes it dude?

Looking good in the pics. Apologies I haven't posted in a while, I've been a tad busy as of late, but I've still been reading


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> P1ssed off-no sleep-baby too hungry-fly by!!! :lol:
> 
> How goes it dude?
> 
> Looking good in the pics. Apologies I haven't posted in a while, I've been a tad busy as of late, but I've still been reading


Hahha poor thing - I remember those days :thumb:

Cool thanks chris ! all going ok so far - no doubt there will be trouble ahead - always is some mole hill I can make into a mountain somewhere !

That's ok - I know you have your work cut out for you at the moment


----------



## defdaz

Love the new pics Em and the sultry expression in the new avvy! :lol: :thumb:

Do you think Angie's size is where you want to get to Jemster?


----------



## rodrigo

hey big guns hope your well this fine morning , one more day off work then 2 weeks holiday oh yeah


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello having a fuzz head moment dunno what to write lol x


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Love the new pics Em and the sultry expression in the new avvy! :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Do you think Angie's size is where you want to get to Jemster?


Nope - think I will struggle to get there quite frankly - damn long levers ....she seems to think I should be doing bodyfitness not figure but meh - I have a while to go yet and not sure if I even wanna look like that ....I dunno - no - not sure - no - :lol:

I just want to keep going and see what happens whilst keeping sight of how I look as a whole - I think you can get sucked into looking at the bod and forgetting the face a bit perhaps ? dunno - face ages when I drop the weight

Fook I am confused hahaha

I do love angie though and think she looks amazing :thumb:



rodrigo said:


> hey big guns hope your well this fine morning , one more day off work then 2 weeks holiday oh yeah


LOL they are better in person haha [suppose everyone would say that though !] ...dont come out on the camera at all which is a tad disappointing :lol:

Holiday woohoo - me, on a permanent one at the moment :laugh: left job on friday !

...just trying to decide whether to go self employed again or go back to working in an office ...pal suggested I should find something to tide me over until show is done and actually not a bad idea - think why the fook not just do something simple and concentrate on what I like doing ?

- we are all conditioned to just make more and more money and get caught up in it so we miss out on things we really enjoy ...food for thought so taking a few weeks to consider it before diet takes hold.



Bettyboo said:


> Hello having a fuzz head moment dunno what to write lol x


LOL me too bets - 1st week and the lack of carbs has just kicked in I think - cut my forehead this morning and now have a lovely gash :lol:  - should be alright and settled into diet after week 2 - just getting to that point without damaging meself or anything else that's the battle at the moment :cool2:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol at damaging yourself hehe xx

Lol i accidently went through a red light yesterday i look at the wrong set of traffic lights going green lmfao.Thank fook i didnt hit anything lol


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Lol at damaging yourself hehe xx
> 
> Lol i accidently went through a red light yesterday i look at the wrong set of traffic lights going green lmfao.Thank fook i didnt hit anything lol


OMG that's not good T - I dont want anything like that to happen this time around ...methinks I will be speaking to paul if I get to that point again - it's not healthy 

Sooo tired now - just done back with jay and at end of session I was kinda grumpy I think - strength was still good, think it's because I have conditioned myself to dig deeper this time around !

Good deads session for me though :thumb:

cannot do upright rows - seems to be the only thing that sets my poorly elbow off other than training bis ......alternatives welcomed Paul if you read this


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol i dont think its the diet, my mind was just else where lol


----------



## Jem

Back

all 12 reps unless stated otherwise

Wide grip pdowns

30kg

40kg

50kg

60kg

Narrow grip

40kg

50kg

60kg

70kg - 10 reps

Deads

30kg

50kg

60kg

70kg for 16 reps *PBB]*

*
*

*
Seated Row *

*
40kg *

*
50kg *

*
60kg *

*
70kg LOL too heavy - failed on 4..dropped to 60 for 4 but shot ! *

*
*

*
Upright rows BB*

*
15kg x 12 and elbow was really hurting so gave up ...*

*
*

*
Straight arm pdowns *

*
10kg *

*
20kg x 6 - too heavy haha *

*
10kg repped out*


----------



## Ryan16

good workout jem  i really need to get my finger out your lifts are right up my ass :lol: and i think your squats better than mine :lol: i feel puney now  ha


----------



## SK-XO

Nice lifts btw  .

Not trying to be a perv or suck up your bum lol but being genuine and saying seen your new pics on facebook from the gym, i.e. the one in your avi and you look really good, not just like aesthetically, but like hottt. Keep it up!


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> good workout jem  i really need to get my finger out your lifts are right up my ass :lol: and i think your squats better than mine :lol: i feel puney now  ha


well I am prob one and a half times your weight at the moment ryan ...  so that makes a difference :laugh: and me -well I'm like a russian shot putter on the legs front :whistling:

HOWEVER ! do not fear - low carbs will kick my ass and lower my lifts very shortly methinks :lol: ....always a pay off somewhere meh !



SK-XO said:


> Nice lifts btw  .
> 
> Not trying to be a perv or suck up your bum lol but being genuine and saying seen your new pics on facebook from the gym, i.e. the one in your avi and you look really good, *not just like aesthetically, but like hottt*. Keep it up!


ah thanks scott ....erm hahaha re fb pics - god I dunno what is going on to be fair coz I ...well it confuses me - seems to me that men really dont like skinny burds at all  :thumb:  ...love the wording here mind you :lol:

Yay for these men :thumbup1:

thanks darlink x


----------



## Jem

Morning ! Diet is doing it's job because I am an insomniac once again ....only time the house gets cleaned properly I think ;-)

Up and ready to rock and roll ...looking forward to my oats YUMMMMMMMY - having them with intra pro this morning

In fact - gaspari should sponsor me ! cannot survive training without a superpump and

got some cytolean and mitotropin to run for this prep - 30 day cycle for each so looking forward to that - they cost a pretty penny so hope they are good...just waiting for paul to put his ten penneth in re how and when to run and off I go

it's a grand day peeps - make the most of it xx


----------



## rodrigo

been taking choco-nut flavour syntha-6 at night with milk fookin deeelish by the way... before bed and sleepin like a log you findin the gaspari supps real good then jem ?


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> been taking choco-nut flavour syntha-6 at night with milk fookin deeelish by the way... before bed and sleepin like a log you findin the gaspari supps real good then jem ?


LOL Syntha 6 is the mutts nuts roddas - but not very good for ya :lol: :lol: :lol: ...I looooove superpump - done all the pre wo pump stuff apart from plasma jets which I am yet to try [hmmmm reminded me !] - hate the dorian yates stuff and the rest just does nowt for me ...superpump gets me everytime - only one I dont have immunity to I think :thumb: ...expensive but worth every penny during a bulk I think !

Will let you know about the other stuff - though as per usual - it will be hard to tell where the real benefits are coming from as various things add to the mix during cut :thumbup1:

I really do rate gaspari products though - I know a lot of people complain and say you pay through the nose for aesthetically pleasing packaging etc but I love it !

In saying that - I like myprotein as well - will be working my way through some of their products as well I think :thumb:


----------



## rodrigo

yeaah i got the cranberry impact whey which turned out ok, tho IMO it should definetly be called raspberry ripple flavour tastes fook all like cranberry .

i treated myself too tasty syntha-6 when ben and jerrys is knockin on my door the wee basterds that they are


----------



## StephenC

I keep getting quite tempted with the mitotropin myself, will you be running it alongside thyroid meds due to the t2 content?

I'm sooo with you on the insomnia thing :cursing:


----------



## hilly

jem you need to try syntrax matrix cookies and cream. is similar to myofusion but slightly less cals. this flavour has actual little cookie/choc pieces in it seems. unbelievably tasty


----------



## defdaz

This stuff hilly?

http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.powders&details=0518


----------



## RACK

Looking good in the pics Em, saw them of FB the other day but couldn't comment due to my mobile playin up 

Glad to hear the prep's going good too.


----------



## hilly

defdaz said:


> This stuff hilly?
> 
> http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.powders&details=0518


thats the one daz great blend, u can get 2lb tubs as well for sub 20 quid predatoir do these


----------



## Jem

rodrigo said:


> yeaah i got the cranberry impact whey which turned out ok, tho IMO it should definetly be called raspberry ripple flavour tastes fook all like cranberry .
> 
> i treated myself too tasty syntha-6 when ben and jerrys is knockin on my door the wee basterds that they are


well that is still too naughty for me - I am trying to build a better body here roddas you know :lol:

Ben and Jerry can kiss my fat ass - me no like them - I should sue for yrs of pain and trauma they are causing me  mr haagen daz would get it as well ....and so would cadbury's if my daughter didnt go to their school :tongue:



StephenC said:


> I keep getting quite tempted with the mitotropin myself, will you be running it alongside thyroid meds due to the t2 content?
> 
> I'm sooo with you on the insomnia thing :cursing:


Well stephen sounds like a very interesting point because I know not what T2 is ? - LOL t3, t4, and even t5 but never heard of t2 - what are these things you speak of [ooo and keep it layman's terms please - dont get all Joshua on me darlink :lol: ]

S'pose I could just google mind you.....

Rang paul about it so he will put it in where & how he sees fit - but I do like to know what I am pumping into my bod and what it's doing overall of course hah :tongue:

went to bed at 1.30 - up again at 5.30 MEEEEEEHHHHH  - back on the 5htp I think - it does work for me 



hilly said:


> jem you need to try syntrax matrix cookies and cream. is similar to myofusion but slightly less cals. this flavour has actual little cookie/choc pieces in it seems. unbelievably tasty


Oooh cool hilly - that sounds very naughty but nice :beer:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Looking good in the pics Em, saw them of FB the other day but couldn't comment due to my mobile playin up
> 
> Glad to hear the prep's going good too.


cheers sweetcheeks - not sure what everyone is seeing in them [i TELL NO LIES HERE FFS LOLOLOLOLOL] but most feedback I have EVER had FPMSL ...I feel like a fat bloated MUNTER from under some rock and everyone tells me I look great hahahahahahah :lol: :lol: :lol:

If Jeremy Beadle was still alive ........ 

Prep is ace [for now mwahaha] but then first week always is I think - novelty will wear very thin very soon mayhaps :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Hilly - all you and I talk about is food hahahah ;-)


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Jem, looking good in the pics and good to hear its all starting to work... still got loads of admiration for you and the things you put yourself through during prep... will be with ya all the way... well in spirit at least...


----------



## StephenC

T2 is a thyroid precursor, check the ingredients on mito for it.

It seems to be the ingredient of choice in most new "extreme" fatburners, mito, lipo 6 black etc

never used it myself so can't comment on it's effectiveness, keep meaning to try it but stumping up for legal supplements in a fancy tub grates me a bit


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Hey Jem, looking good in the pics and good to hear its all starting to work... still got loads of admiration for you and the things you put yourself through during prep... will be with ya all the way... well in spirit at least...


Haha it's easier than eating normally to be quite honest .....me and food - we never did get along - this sorta solves my problems and that's me being totally honest grey - bollox to anyone talking about trophies etc etc and not having the right to be on stage - it just me sorting my head out

Body issues & Food issues = Figure Competitions :whistling:

and I dont mind being flamed for that one iota - my choice ...I dont care if you dont like my routine :lol: :lol: :lol:



StephenC said:


> T2 is a thyroid precursor, check the ingredients on mito for it.
> 
> It seems to be the ingredient of choice in most new "extreme" fatburners, mito, lipo 6 black etc
> 
> never used it myself so can't comment on it's effectiveness, keep meaning to try it but stumping up for legal supplements in a fancy tub grates me a bit


cheers stephen and yes I hear you on the packaging [tis really, really posh as it goes haha] ...assuming it will be run with t3s as I ran them throughout last prep. While I can afford them - think they are worth a try - just really curious ...will be doing yohimbine as well :thumb:


----------



## Jem

FRIDAY !! almost one week done - jumped on scales today and am 7lbs down since Sunday -how much water can one person hold ? half a stone in 5 days ? and that's with reduced cardio - only 45 mins fasted cardio per day

....which just proves the point that it is always down to diet ......

But damn I miss me bananas and sultanas ! ooh and erm supreme protein peanut butter pretzel twists [which are waved in my face daily at the gym I might add]

Never mind eh - only another 135 days to go !

can be more relaxed at the weekend but still making sure all protein intake is maintained ...tbh - at the moment, I am quite happy to just have a clean cheat on sat night ...


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> FRIDAY !! almost one week done - jumped on scales today and *am 7lbs down since Sunday* -how much water can one person hold ? half a stone in 5 days ? and that's with reduced cardio - only 45 mins fasted cardio per day
> 
> ....which just proves the point that it is always down to diet ......
> 
> But damn I miss me bananas and sultanas ! ooh and erm supreme protein peanut butter pretzel twists [which are waved in my face daily at the gym I might add]
> 
> Never mind eh - only another 135 days to go !
> 
> can be more relaxed at the weekend but still making sure all protein intake is maintained ...tbh - at the moment, I am quite happy to just have a clean cheat on sat night ...


so thats where my fat belly came from... :lol: :lol: :lol:

135 more days jem...wow....sooper-trooper:thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Doing great Jem. Not too long to go!

Hope you have a nice clean cheat


----------



## Jem

I might be dirty ;-)


----------



## stephy

7lbs!! awesome! i think i eat too many sultannas aswell u know that :lol: maybe i should cut them out along with some other things :whistling:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> FRIDAY !! almost one week done - *jumped on scales today* and am 7lbs down since Sunday -how much water can one person hold ? half a stone in 5 days ? and that's with reduced cardio - only 45 mins fasted cardio per day
> 
> ....which just proves the point that it is always down to diet ......
> 
> But damn I miss me bananas and sultanas ! ooh and erm supreme protein peanut butter pretzel twists [which are waved in my face daily at the gym I might add]
> 
> Never mind eh - only another 135 days to go !
> 
> can be more relaxed at the weekend but still making sure all protein intake is maintained ...tbh - at the moment, I am quite happy to just have a clean cheat on sat night ...


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Joshua

> Well stephen sounds like a very interesting point because I know not what T2 is ? - LOL t3, t4, and even t5 but never heard of t2 - what are these things you speak of [ooo and keep it layman's terms please - dont get all Joshua on me darlink ]


I thought you liked my explanations, Your Excellency. :crying: :laugh:

7lb in 5days!! At that rate you can loose just under 200lb in your 135days. That's over 4000 Ferrero Rocher [iIRC]. :lol:

All the best,

J


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> :nono: :nono:


Oh Paulie - not just one waggle but 2  ....the suspense was killing me ...& you also did not specify when I should weigh in ... :whistling: ...& I didnt wanna phone you again due to your "poor signal" [MY @RSE :tongue: ] which cut me off yesterday.....LOL!



stephy said:


> 7lbs!! awesome! i think i eat too many sultannas aswell u know that maybe i should cut them out along with some other things


Noooo don't ...someone has to eat them ! tomorrow I might just be allowed some dried fruit - Im thinking cranberries and prunes in oats OMFG !!! How very very shexy :lol: ...you can tell I'm single eh :lol:



Joshua said:


> I thought you liked my explanations, Your Excellency. :crying: :laugh:
> 
> 7lb in 5days!! At that rate you can loose just under 200lb in your 135days. That's over 4000 Ferrero Rocher [iIRC]. :lol:
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


Taaadaaaa I just reeled you in J  ...you been quiet for tooooo long :lol: ...women are sly foxes you see :tongue:

Hopefully will not keep up at that rate ....otherwise I'm knackered haha ..Loving the maths though :thumb:

I jabbed someones bottom tonight :bounce: ..t'was fun ! I hurt them :beer: I like it :tongue:

Oh just got back from the gym - and ffs :cursing: scratched the front of the car was so hungry ....it's unfeckingbelievable - I am doing an exact repeat of last time - and I havent even got through first week !! gash to head and scratched car oot the way now - perhaps everything will go really smoothly this time then eh ?

I just looked at a Honda Corus [i think] I quite liked it but not soooo sure I should be buying a new car considering ...


----------



## 3752

it was a poor signal centre parcs is crap for phones believe me i would tell you if i did not want to speak to you... 

weigh in is and has always been saturday mornings......


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> it was a poor signal centre parcs is crap for phones *believe me i would tell you if i did not want to speak to you*...
> 
> weigh in is and has always been saturday mornings......


Yes Paul ...this fact, I am entirely aware of  ...and the second one as well actually [but you know I know that too :lol: ]

Glad you enjoyed the week anyway grumpy :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

7 pounds?! AWESOME. :thumb: Keep it up Em


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Yes Paul ...this fact, I am entirely aware of  ...and the second one as well actually [but you know I know that too :lol: ]
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the week anyway grumpy :thumb:


enjoyed the week and managed to stick to my diet..... :thumb: me grumpy never....


----------



## Ryan16

Hey jem  glad the first week has went well! Re your post back to me before about weighing 1 and a half times me, i doubt that  my weights on the move  lmao so did you have a cheat today? Such a good mood me  watching t in the park highlights (so wanted to go :sad: lol ) waiting for the man himself eminem to be played  bit p1ssed off tho cause my mates there right now and this is the last time eminems coming to the uk after this :sad: ha! Awk well, hope all is well deary  x


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> enjoyed the week and managed to stick to my diet..... :thumb: me grumpy never....


...a good teacher and all that Paul ....would never expect you to cheat on food !!!  as for the grumpy bit - well, I refrain from further comment ...except to say that you always save those wiggly finger smilies for this journal .... :whistling:

I should be calling you tomorrow I think - is that right ?



Ryan16 said:


> Hey jem  glad the first week has went well! Re your post back to me before about weighing 1 and a half times me, i doubt that  my weights on the move  lmao so did you have a cheat today? Such a good mood me  watching t in the park highlights (so wanted to go :sad: lol ) waiting for the man himself eminem to be played  bit p1ssed off tho cause my mates there right now and this is the last time eminems coming to the uk after this :sad: ha! Awk well, hope all is well deary  x


Yo ...my weights on the move too - this is good !

Just this moment got back from bedford and am absolutely fooked

Went out for a pub lunch with clairey and her gremlins and I had a bacon cheeseburger with chippies which was nice ! :thumbup1:

I love eminem - claire was supposed to copy the album for me today but rob was hogging the pc :confused1:

I used to have recurring dreams aboot sexy time with him [fook - eminem NOT rob LOL] :lol: - n I def dont fancy the little runt so not sure what that was about ...but it was excellent fun :lol:

deary :whistling: you sound about 70 ryan :lol: x


----------



## Ryan16

Woo! .. Aw thats good  ohh sounds rather tasty!!

Hes amazing! If i was gay btw :whistling: ! :lol: yess jem im sure thats true  jokes :tongue: and dont diss missy :lol: random momental word time when i wrote it  ha! Whats on for tomorrow then?


----------



## Jem

Tomorrow is erm a little bit of a lie in I think - fasted cardio and then ..who knows ? the world is me oyster


----------



## Greyphantom

mmm oysters... you know what they say about oysters...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> mmm oysters... you know what they say about oysters...


slippery ? :confused1: :lol: ...no that's eels.... :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

oh my good god...............why that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its fookin horrid

and i am browner than you....lol

but seriously get rid of that fookin pic.............or else  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

LMAO !!! well you send me really dirty text messages claire - OMFG how big is that bad boy - I put him on FB !!

Gotta say though - I was more surprised by how tidy the kitchen was in the pic - who says the camera never lies ROFL

OK - I am deleting it now ....LOVE YOU - I really really do [tis not due to veiled threat ..at all...oh no - not me, not ever..]

xxxx


----------



## Jem

it's gone ....I cannot be responsible for the awesome powers of mods though claire - you do know this doncha ??? LOL


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> it's gone ....I cannot be responsible for the awesome powers of mods though claire - you do know this doncha ??? LOL


Or evil short people lol.......(actually that includes plenty of the mods as well pmsl :laugh::laugh


----------



## Jem

Claire you are taking too long to notice I have deleted it ....ffs please dont be uploading pics mwahaha ...but seriously ...please ! grovel ...



Oh and buy some new caddies aunty gladys :lol: !


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Or evil short people lol.......(actually that includes plenty of the mods as well pmsl :laugh::laugh
> 
> View attachment 42068


 :whistling:  :whistling: whoops - bex - you are gonna start a picture war here ...you do know this dont you ? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> :whistling:  :whistling: whoops - bex - you are gonna start a picture war here ...you do know this dont you ? :confused1: :lol:


Can remove if you want lol


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Can remove if you want lol


  I dont mind ....claire's gone v quiet though :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

LOL I was typing up this reply earlier...went something like bexs having super powers to retrive photo and am gutted as I dont having anything incriminating to hold over her unlike ems  :lol: :lol:

however battery died and I took it as a sign from the sun to get my buttocks on a lounger and enjoy.....hehe so I did and am now feeling like a golden toasted crumpet....but without the greasy yucky butter 

anyhows....so thanks for that bexs...no really, its such a wonderful photo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

and am wondering to myself what emma thinks I have on her to remove the pic so quickly without a hint of an argument....huummmmm will go through albums and investigate


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Claire you are taking too long to notice I have deleted it ....ffs please dont be uploading pics mwahaha ...but seriously ...please ! grovel ...
> 
> View attachment 42067
> 
> 
> Oh and buy some new caddies aunty gladys :lol: !


its wonderful isnt it.....lol FOOD PORN :drool: :drool: however I dare anyone to get through even half and still want to eat chocolate...rob got me that and a gigantic box of dairy milk when I got pregnant with tommy and I wonder why I got soooooo fat :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LOL I was typing up this reply earlier...went something like bexs having super powers to retrive photo and am gutted as I dont having anything incriminating to hold over her unlike ems  :lol: :lol:
> 
> however battery died and I took it as a sign from the sun to get my buttocks on a lounger and enjoy.....hehe so I did and am now feeling like a golden toasted crumpet....but without the greasy yucky butter
> 
> anyhows....so thanks for that bexs...no really, its such a wonderful photo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> and am wondering to myself what emma thinks I have on her to remove the pic so quickly without a hint of an argument....huummmmm will go through albums and investigate


No - it's just that I love ya soooo much :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

maybe if you checked your feckin fb account you would be able to work out precisely where she got the pic from you muppet

...love you I mean :lol:

Well I havent been in the sun today or the sunbed - but have been reliably informed that I have both lost weight and got very brown legs by 'he who does not flatter' - old training partner ...funny how he pops up everytime jay is absent :lol: ...like a tag team head fookery assault :tongue:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> its wonderful isnt it.....lol FOOD PORN :drool: :drool: however I dare anyone to get through even half and still want to eat chocolate...rob got me that and a gigantic box of dairy milk when I got pregnant with tommy and I wonder why I got soooooo fat :whistling:


I am sharing some banoffee with the kids in a bit ! I am being quite good considering ....BUT thing is metabolism will prob still be sluggish so not prepared to wallop all manner of cheats in there ....later on in prep, I might change my mind


----------



## clairey.h

ahha all and i thought she was just special..............

as for head fook and so it all begins again :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> ahha all and i thought she was just special..............
> 
> as for head fook and so it all begins again :lol: :lol:


Nope it's not gonna :thumb: :bounce: :thumb: all sorted ! he asked how toy boy was and I said very good and he shut up :lol:

He is looking massive though - back on the gear - shame he's a complete cok really  ...nah but seriously ...twas a lot friendlier than the last conversation we had.

No head fooks this time clairey pants - well not from that avenue certainly.


----------



## clairey.h

yes how are the kiddy rides at alton towers these days


----------



## Beklet

clairey.h said:


> LOL I was typing up this reply earlier...went something like bexs having super powers to retrive photo and am gutted as I dont having anything incriminating to hold over her unlike ems  :lol: :lol:
> 
> however battery died and I took it as a sign from the sun to get my buttocks on a lounger and enjoy.....hehe so I did and am now feeling like a golden toasted crumpet....but without the greasy yucky butter
> 
> anyhows....so thanks for that bexs...no really, its such a wonderful photo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> and am wondering to myself what emma thinks I have on her to remove the pic so quickly without a hint of an argument....huummmmm will go through albums and investigate


Lol FB is evil and there are hundreds of vile pics of me on there but everyone's seen them lol!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lol FB is evil and there are hundreds of vile pics of me on there but everyone's seen them lol!


Bex - sorry about claire hijacking your journal  [not me - would never be me ....] x


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Bex - sorry about claire hijacking your journal  [not me - would never be me ....] x


fookin cowbag...........I said sorry first :lol: :lol: :lol:

remember check keyring tomorrow, guarantee they got the combo pack of pictures for a momento  ......fook it im actually starting to like D more and more at least he admitted he was a g1t and didnt pretend to be nice with it...................

fookin awkward my @rse


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> fookin cowbag...........I said sorry first :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> remember check keyring tomorrow, guarantee they got the combo pack of pictures for a momento  ......fook it im actually starting to like D more and more at least he admitted he was a g1t and didnt pretend to be nice with it...................
> 
> fookin awkward my @rse


I know and I know :lol: and I've been thinking the same thing ...we had a nice little chat ....and I know before you say owt else here :lol: ...**** - no I dont ...all I know is - I nearly sent a text message ...2D ...but I'm not that stupid - better the devil you know ?

Gear is good stuff though ffs - doing fantastic things there for him

Anyway - had a chat with paulie and training is all change from next week so everything else will change too .....which I actually discussed with D. Speaking to him was like a breath of fresh air - not so intense and complicated if you get me claireypants ?


----------



## SK-XO

Yooooo.

repped you two.

How are ya's?


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Yooooo.
> 
> repped you two.
> 
> How are ya's?


LOL scott - it's the sabbath trio


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> LOL scott - it's the sabbath trio


  , meant to reply back to u on fb i'll get round to doing that lol. x


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> , meant to reply back to u on fb i'll get round to doing that lol. x


I just wanted to panic all the little blonde bits wondering who the old burd was :lol: :lol: :lol:

got quite a fan club havent you eh haha


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> I just wanted to panic all the little blonde bits wondering who the old burd was :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> got quite a fan club havent you eh haha


Lol no I don'ttt!. Tbh if you went on my bebo you'd be disgusted :lol: . I don't use it anymore tho tbh lol. I don't even use fb much.


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I know and I know :lol: and I've been thinking the same thing ...we had a nice little chat ....and I know before you say owt else here :lol: ...**** - no I dont ...all I know is - I nearly sent a text message ...2D ...but I'm not that stupid - better the devil you know ?
> 
> Gear is good stuff though ffs - doing fantastic things there for him
> 
> Anyway - had a chat with paulie and training is all change from next week so everything else will change too .....which I actually discussed with D. Speaking to him was like a breath of fresh air - not so intense and complicated if you get me claireypants ?


haha that'll be the MT.......when you start wiggling in your pants just go get a bunny its the best option for you at the moment :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:

anyhows you need a home gym!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!far to much trouble for you to get yourself in...and this is in one week ffs,

diary of a gym addict...

day one far to many cigarettes,

skipped breakfast....sh1t

pranged car in the carpark sh1tty sh1t sh1t

again far to many cigarettes......

gym wouldnt heat my porridge [email protected] #@*^#

then avoided stalker by ducking in the sunbed room, to my dissapointment he had timed my 20 minutes and casually preceded to walk towards me as if it was chance

then there was complication number three for the day......far to young

complication number one reared his head smirking

should I go on.......lol it would be so funny if you did it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha that'll be the MT.......when you start wiggling in your pants just go get a bunny its the best option for you at the moment :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> anyhows you need a home gym!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!far to much trouble for you to get yourself in...and this is in one week ffs,
> 
> diary of a gym addict...
> 
> day one far to many cigarettes,
> 
> skipped breakfast....sh1t
> 
> pranged car in the carpark sh1tty sh1t sh1t
> 
> again far to many cigarettes......
> 
> gym wouldnt heat my porridge [email protected] #@*^#
> 
> then avoided stalker by ducking in the sunbed room, to my dissapointment he had timed my 20 minutes and casually preceded to walk towards me as if it was chance
> 
> then there was complication number three for the day......far to young
> 
> complication number one reared his head smirking
> 
> should I go on.......lol it would be so funny if you did it :lol: :lol: :lol:


*B !TCH * :ban: *:ban::ban:get oot of toon !!!!!! *

*FFS * :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

*LOL why am I mates with you again ? * :cool2:  **


----------



## Jem

re MT2 - so true though - it's not good - just a wiggle and it's like ooooh - must get some geisha balls - make fasted cardio so much more interesting

Nope - I have no privacy anymore ....my life is in the public domain - all of it ....entire thing ....


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Lol no I don'ttt!. Tbh if you went on my bebo you'd be disgusted :lol: . I don't use it anymore tho tbh lol. I don't even use fb much.


evil thing the internet eh scotty - this, I am discovering more and more :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> *B !TCH * :ban: *:ban::ban:get oot of toon !!!!!! *
> 
> *FFS * :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *LOL why am I mates with you again ? * :cool2:  **


oh it twas funny.......  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

yes claire - you never fail to deliver the goods ffs ....I am sure there was something I was keeping in reserve for posting on here - was a corker as well - but I have been so confused today that I've forgotten what it was [email protected] !

Never mind, I have pics in reserve - remember those ones I took of you at the pub ????


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> evil thing the internet eh scotty - this, I am discovering more and more :lol: :lol: :lol:


Your my fb stalker :thumb:


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Your my fb stalker :thumb:


in your dreams :lol: :lol: :lol:

aaah ok - I will be then - what are the stalker rules ?

1. 'Like' all status updates

2. 'like' all pics

3. random pms saying 'you is fit innit'

anything else I have to do ?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> yes claire - you never fail to deliver the goods ffs ....I am sure there was something I was keeping in reserve for posting on here - was a corker as well - but I have been so confused today that I've forgotten what it was [email protected] !
> 
> Never mind, I have pics in reserve - remember those ones I took of you at the pub ????


I do not remember this...........but also I dont want to be reminded....lol

will talk to you tomorrow sweetpea lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> in your dreams :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> aaah ok - I will be then - what are the stalker rules ?
> 
> 1. 'Like' all status updates
> 
> 2. 'like' all pics
> 
> 3. random pms saying 'you is fit innit'
> 
> anything else I have to do ?


That sounds about right, looks like your used to it :laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I do not remember this...........but also I dont want to be reminded....lol
> 
> will talk to you tomorrow sweetpea lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


yeah come in - stir the sh!t - then swagger off again - standard sabbath practice lady :bounce: :bounce::bounce:xx



SK-XO said:


> That sounds about right, looks like your used to it :laugh:


isnt everyone - there are a lot of freaky people out there :cool2:

OK I will assume the protocol :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Tan-off pic no. 1

Even Stevens ....but she's ginge too dont forget so extra kudos for tanning this well ....



and a pic of my new man & surrogate child  - I wanna take him home but he wont fit in the car :whistling: - emily can stay with you though claire - I'll just be good fairy for visits :tongue:


----------



## Ryan16

i want that dog ! it looks so cool! and is that a big ass bouncy castle in the back ground :lol: ?


----------



## Jem

He is a gorgeous bear !! and he talks too LOL ....yes but not just any bouncy castle - a bouncy castle with a paddling pool and a spray shower thingy too ....it's the daddio of inflatables this thing LMAO


----------



## Ryan16

what you meen he talks ? lol wow that sounds ace! where can i buy one and how much ?


----------



## Jem

he does ry....I dunno what he's saying but he does walk around talking ....one cool dog man ....

Morning Peeps - what a beautiful monday morning eh ?

kids are cool

I'm broon

I sacked me horrid job

I have a day of lovely gaspari shakes to look forward to

the sun is shining

I'm getting my hair done tonight by my lovely adopted niece who is coming to stay

and...I get to train today as well !

PERFICK !


----------



## Greyphantom

Send some of that sun down here, raining but warm... but we do need the rain tbf...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Send some of that sun down here, raining but warm... but we do need the rain tbf...


Nooooo dont wish for rain you plonker :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

you got some of the pics then....lol

and its not ginger before we go down that route :lol: :lol: :lol:

even I am gracing the gym this morning..........am sooooooooo regreting all the ben and jerrys I polished of last night  wanna cry......


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Tan-off pic no. 1
> 
> Even Stevens ....but she's ginge too dont forget so extra kudos for tanning this well ....
> 
> View attachment 42080
> 
> 
> and a pic of my new man & surrogate child  - I wanna take him home but he wont fit in the car :whistling: - emily can stay with you though claire - I'll just be good fairy for visits :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 42081


pmsl hadnt even notice ozzieboy was on me sunlounger in the first pics :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

I got rain in wales tooo.

wish I was as happy as you on a monday morn Em


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you got some of the pics then....lol
> 
> and its not ginger before we go down that route :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> even I am gracing the gym this morning..........am sooooooooo regreting all the ben and jerrys I polished of last night  wanna cry......





clairey.h said:


> pmsl hadnt even notice ozzieboy was on me sunlounger in the first pics :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL I got them at midnight !! did you send them again ? or was that a 2 day delay :whistling: .....you and your bj's 

never mind - you're only ickle claireypants ....

I know re ozzie - that was just before he launched it over the patio climbing down off the thing - what a beast :thumbup1:

What you doing at the gym ? training your legendary shoulders eh ? :cool2:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> I got rain in wales tooo.
> 
> wish I was as happy as you on a monday morn Em


you just gotta get rid of all the negative energy babes :thumb: ...or up the dose


----------



## Jay.32

still recovering from weekend!!! I should be ok by about 12 lol


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> He is a gorgeous bear !! and he talks too LOL ....yes but not just any bouncy castle - a bouncy castle with a paddling pool and a spray shower thingy too ....it's the daddio of inflatables this thing LMAO


Dont get me started on talking dogs, Koda seems to have really found his voice just now, especially when im trying to sleep:cursing:

:lol:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> Even Stevens ....*but she's ginge too* dont forget so extra kudos for tanning this well ....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

What's happend with the job??


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Nooooo dont wish for rain you plonker :laugh:


Now you tell me...  its persisting down again now... DOH...


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> still recovering from weekend!!! I should be ok by about 12 lol


Oh dear - that doesnt sound like a good training ethic jay :cursing: :lol:



StephenC said:


> Dont get me started on talking dogs, Koda seems to have really found his voice just now, especially when im trying to sleep:cursing:
> 
> :lol:


Funny isnt it hahaha ! Oooh your doggie is gorgeous stephen - I really want one - so tempting ...but such hard work & they eat the house and furniture dont they ? ...imagine having one of those bad boys to snuggle up to every night and protect my home ...I really want one !!!



MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sssssh bri - think she is ignoring it


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> What's happend with the job??


I took voluntary redundancy - just have to get my old business back up and running I think [if I can be @rsed] otherwise ....I might actually have to move into the real world and get a real job in a real office ...how very dare they !!! just chilling for a couple of weeks but it does need to be dealt with before carb brain fog descends 



Greyphantom said:


> Now you tell me...  its persisting down again now... DOH...


Bloody reet it is D :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Funny isnt it hahaha ! Oooh your doggie is gorgeous stephen - I really want one - so tempting ...but such hard work & they eat the house and furniture dont they ? ...imagine having one of those bad boys to snuggle up to every night and protect my home ...I really want one !!!


Koda wouldnt protect you in the slightest, they are a majorly unloyal and over friendly breed, which means he is anyone's pal, I wouldnt have it any other way though

He hasnt ate anything in the house since being a pup when I had to throw a full dining set out and re-floor the entire house:cursing:

Time for a little pic wh0ring though methinks:thumb:

Looking too cute...



Getting a tickle



More recent "handsome" shot


----------



## Jem

:wub: :wub: :wub:

aaaaaaaaaawwwww what a little teddy bear - he is absolutely beautiful - doesnt even look real stephen !

How big is he now - coz claire's ozzie is mahooooosive :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Ahhh, VR has been going round my place too but I don't fancy it. Thinking of a total career change and have something in mind totally out there but should be good if I can get it.

Nice one on the chilling for a bit front. Enjoy it


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> aaaaaaaaaawwwww what a little teddy bear - he is absolutely beautiful - doesnt even look real stephen !
> 
> How big is he now - coz claire's ozzie is mahooooosive :thumb:


he weighs between 8 & 10 stone depending on the season, it's hard trying to find pics with something to compare him to....



Being a "lap dog"



Getting a cuddle from dad


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Ahhh, VR has been going round my place too but I don't fancy it. Thinking of a total career change and have something in mind totally out there but should be good if I can get it.
> 
> Nice one on the chilling for a bit front. Enjoy it


Just training J and having a little bit of a social life ...but when everyone's social lives revolve around food and alcohol ...I am still finding it hard to stop being a recluse 

I just know this prep is gonna be a lot easier to contend with as a result of sacking that job - it contributed to a lot of stress last time .....just gotta pull finger out and sort cash flow out :thumb:



StephenC said:


> he weighs between 8 & 10 stone depending on the season, it's hard trying to find pics with something to compare him to....
> 
> View attachment 42088
> 
> 
> Being a "lap dog"
> 
> View attachment 42089
> 
> 
> Getting a cuddle from dad
> 
> View attachment 42090


Haah he is a handful eh :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: how much do you think it costs per month to keep him stephen - must be like paying out for a fully grown adult really dya think ?


----------



## RACK

It's easy enough to do with the social bit. Ok the temptation is there but taking the car makes you not drink when on a night out. With the food thing it's not so easy when they're eating out, but can always meet them after x


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Haah he is a handful eh :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: how much do you think it costs per month to keep him stephen - must be like paying out for a fully grown adult really dya think ?


Ive got him insured to the hilt, just incase, as if I couldnt get my hands on several k for a major op and had to let him go cos of finances id end myself.

so

Insurance: £40

Dry food + meat: £80?

Milk: £20

Treats: £20

Vet checkups £200 per year? so £15

His harness, collar and lead are all custom made too which cost me £100 ish

I groom him myself (although he stinks a bit just now as im so tired n lazy to do it)

so yeah pretty expensive but tbh I just dont think about it, its liking feeding n clothing kids, you just get on with it


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> It's easy enough to do with the social bit. Ok the temptation is there but taking the car makes you not drink when on a night out. With the food thing it's not so easy when they're eating out, but can always meet them after x


How can you be ignoring those cute doggie pics J ^^^ I'm in love 

...re socialising - it's the people you see in pubs etc I cannot stand - reet bunch of muppets ffs ....when sober - it annoys the life out of me ...'how tall are you', 'how long are your legs', 'are you a ****', 'are you a tranny' ...I could go on but it just deteriorates further :lol: :lol: :lol:

thinking getting a nice big doggie and snuggling on the sofa watching dvds sounds like a much better way to spend my 30s tbh :cool2:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Ive got him insured to the hilt, just incase, as if I couldnt get my hands on several k for a major op and had to let him go cos of finances id end myself.
> 
> so
> 
> Insurance: £40
> 
> Dry food + meat: £80?
> 
> Milk: £20
> 
> Treats: £20
> 
> Vet checkups £200 per year? so £15
> 
> His harness, collar and lead are all custom made too which cost me £100 ish
> 
> I groom him myself (although he stinks a bit just now as im so tired n lazy to do it)
> 
> so yeah pretty expensive but tbh I just dont think about it, its liking feeding n clothing kids, you just get on with it


suppose I could get rid of one or both of the kids eh :whistling:  ...not that expensive really considering the size of him ! I am really tempted :cool2: and then I could do cardio with the dog, even take him to the gym with me ...oh I like this idea a lot :laugh:


----------



## RACK

Cos my awesomly cute muscle bound dog has been a right pain lately lol but must admit the dog in the pics is fantastic 

TBH I really can't stand pubs and you'll hardly ever find me in one. Yes the questions do get very tedious, very quick.

I prefer going down town at the weekend or other places as bars and clubs are more my thing. Although I've never been out in Brum.

Hang on, I thought you were scared of dogs lol


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Cos my awesomly cute muscle bound dog has been a right pain lately lol but must admit the dog in the pics is fantastic
> 
> TBH I really can't stand pubs and you'll hardly ever find me in one. Yes the questions do get very tedious, very quick.
> 
> I prefer going down town at the weekend or other places as bars and clubs are more my thing. Although I've never been out in Brum.
> 
> Hang on, I thought you were scared of dogs lol


do they ask if you're a tranny too then 

I'm not scared of them - they just dont like me - like I said, been bitten 3 times LMAO ...ozzie is the only dog that has taken a shine to me ...he talks and everything ! so I have fallen in love and want one - I obviously just needed to find my own breed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> How can you be ignoring those cute doggie pics J ^^^ I'm in love
> 
> ...re socialising - it's the people you see in pubs etc I cannot stand - reet bunch of muppets ffs ....when sober - it annoys the life out of me ...'how tall are you', 'how long are your legs', 'are you a ****', 'are you a tranny' ...I could go on but it just deteriorates further :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> thinking getting a nice big doggie and snuggling on the sofa watching dvds sounds like a much better way to spend my 30s tbh :cool2:


I got this at the weekend, thought I was missing out on something by not going out, went out and got stared at all night by skinny guys in tight tee's, growled at by fat guys in tight tee's but on the plus side I got much more than my fair share of female attention, which was an ego boost but not what im looking for right now.



Jem said:


> suppose I could get rid of one or both of the kids eh :whistling:  ...not that expensive really considering the size of him ! I am really tempted :cool2: and then I could do cardio with the dog, even take him to the gym with me ...oh I like this idea a lot :laugh:


Think of the unnecessary things you spend money on, mines is takeaway food (obv not during prep:tongue and dvd's and could you afford it if you stopped those things

this is the malamute rescue site, they'll vet the life outa you as will any decent breeder before giving you a dog though...

http://www.malamuterescue.org.uk/index.htm

I dare you to read about Dylan on this page and not shed a tear:crying:

http://www.malamuterescue.org.uk/index_files/Page2135.htm


----------



## Jem

Oooh now you've said that I am not gonna look till later as I am ready to go out shopping hahah and my mascara will run !

God - you just gave me links and everything stephen - thanks ! - I wonder if I will manage to resist now ...but wait ...what happens when you have to go to work ??? what if I had to leave one in the house all day ? is that fair on them ?


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Oooh now you've said that I am not gonna look till later as I am ready to go out shopping hahah and my mascara will run !
> 
> God - you just gave me links and everything stephen - thanks ! - I wonder if I will manage to resist now ...but wait ...what happens when you have to go to work ??? what if I had to leave one in the house all day ? is that fair on them ?


Do not under any circumstances leave them alone in the house, I leave him alone in the garden and car all the time as he can watch the world, but try that in the house and you'd have less mess with sticks of dynamite, too intelligent and get bored very easily, also very independent dogs and dont always listen:whistling:

Is it just a big dog your after? thought of a newfoundland? I'd love one:thumb: proper teddy bears and have a very lazy slow way about them, slever a LOT though:lol:


----------



## RACK

I can't believe someone would come up and actually ask if you were a tranny. If I was with you and heard someone say that I'd kick off big time!! makes my pi55 boil stuff like that.

As for the dog, I love my pittbull to death. He's fantastic and I'd recommend them to anyone. Plus with you doing lots of cardio it's great to bang them on the lead and just go, they never get tired. Ok I've dropped lucky with mine as he hardly chewed but I couldn't be without him now.

Although he's scared of cats


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Do not under any circumstances leave them alone in the house, I leave him alone in the garden and car all the time as he can watch the world, but try that in the house and you'd have less mess with sticks of dynamite, too intelligent and get bored very easily, also very independent dogs and dont always listen:whistling:
> 
> Is it just a big dog your after? thought of a newfoundland? I'd love one:thumb: proper teddy bears and have a very lazy slow way about them, slever a LOT though:lol:


oh hahaha !  ok ! ...think I have some research to do ...and a run to build [well cajole some poor soul into building for me] ...before I can actually adopt or purchase a big doggie then ...heard of them - not seen one - will google! I always wanted a weimeraner but these big fluffy things have taken my heart :lol: I wanna teddy bear doglet !



RACK said:


> I can't believe someone would come up and actually ask if you were a tranny. If I was with you and heard someone say that I'd kick off big time!! makes my pi55 boil stuff like that.
> 
> As for the dog, I love my pittbull to death. He's fantastic and I'd recommend them to anyone. Plus with you doing lots of cardio it's great to bang them on the lead and just go, they never get tired. Ok I've dropped lucky with mine as he hardly chewed but I couldn't be without him now.
> 
> Although he's scared of cats


Oh god - I get it quite often J - from short ass men with angry man syndrome. It's the fact that I refuse to wear flats on principle ...consequently I tower over most and that's the price I pay :lol: I rarely get chatted up ...I just spend all night being insulted  - no wonder I'd rather be at home and the gym is it ?

a pitbull ? OMG no - I'd look super scary then :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> oh hahaha !  ok ! ...think I have some research to do ...and a run to build [well cajole some poor soul into building for me] ...before I can actually adopt or purchase a big doggie then ...heard of them - not seen one - will google! I always wanted a weimeraner but these big fluffy things have taken my heart :lol: I wanna teddy bear doglet !


If you werent so far away youd be more than welcome to have him for a weekend, I done that with one of my mates, he's got two, Elvis & Daisy, brother & sister

its good to realise just how full time they are, and people REALLY arent too willing to doggysit either:cursing:


----------



## RACK

I know but that's a terrible thing to say. I get more p1ss took out of me looking like I do now than when I was fat but I learnt quick to rip people to bits to stop me being insulted so have a gift of makin people cry in about 15secs 

Seriously if I was with you and heard that you'd have to hold me back (wouldn't really be hard to hold a short ass like me though haha)

as for a pitbull, look at my boy lol


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> If you werent so far away youd be more than welcome to have him for a weekend, I done that with one of my mates, he's got two, Elvis & Daisy, brother & sister
> 
> its good to realise just how full time they are, and people REALLY arent too willing to doggysit either:cursing:


Ah I have wheels !!!! I would hate to be responsible for someone else's prized pooch though OMG ...far more willing than childsitting though :lol: ...that I dont do 



RACK said:


> I know but that's a terrible thing to say. I get more p1ss took out of me looking like I do now than when I was fat but I learnt quick to rip people to bits to stop me being insulted so have a gift of makin people cry in about 15secs
> 
> Seriously if I was with you and heard that you'd have to hold me back (wouldn't really be hard to hold a short ass like me though haha)
> 
> as for a pitbull, look at my boy lol


J - I dunno why people think it's ok - LMAO reminded me of Kate and I out in Manchester though :lol: :lol: we went to a tranny bar and the other transvestites were giving us evils coz we looked like such convincing women whilst the men were trying to work us out  ...was quite amusing !

As for doglet - I'd feel quite sexy taking him oot for a walk - bit of a looker isnt he :cool2:


----------



## Jem

Had a bit of a loopy loo day as I missed meals due to rushing about - ended up having peanut butter and shakes on the run ....carb deficit was felt big time - could not speak never mind function ...no training for me tonight - was having hair done and wasnt capable anyway - knackered !

Shoulders tomorrow though woohoo

Hairdresser came to do my hair and first time she has seen me since show ...first thing she said was 'where did those shoulders come from' ........OMFG how nice was that !

LOL she wasnt even aware that this is my major aim for next show - she knows nowt about bbing, training, gym so wasnt saying it to flatter me at all - I MUST have done something right and I MUST have some shoulders YAAAAAAY ! ;-) ....she commented on me boobs after that waaahaay - I do love her so hahah


----------



## Beklet

RACK said:


> I know but that's a terrible thing to say. I get more p1ss took out of me looking like I do now than when I was fat but I learnt quick to rip people to bits to stop me being insulted so have a gift of makin people cry in about 15secs
> 
> Seriously if I was with you and heard that you'd have to hold me back (wouldn't really be hard to hold a short ass like me though haha)
> 
> as for a pitbull, look at my boy lol


Aww what a cutie :wub:

I have a talent for making people cry and just generally being offensive - most of the time that's not my aim though :confused1: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## RACK

I make Murphy (my dog) walk behind me as when he's in front you can see he has ripped glutes, little sh1t hahaha

Nice one on the shoulders comment x

Yeah I like seeing girls come up all laughing and joking being insulting and then 10secs later them sobbing running to the toilets 

Ibiza the other week, a NUTS model came up givin the usual muscle poses which was funny so I smiled. She carried on, I smiled again. Then she turns round says it's all false cos I'm a roid head and I don't train properly and am not attractive. The conversation then went;

Me: I suggest you go and rethink your make-up dalrin

Girl: Why? What's wrong with it?

Me: Your lipstick is totally the wrong shade for you, your foundation looks like the cobbled streets outside and your eye make up is comedy, I mean what the fook have you drawn those brows on with?? Oh and you're a foooking mong!


----------



## defdaz

Can I pitch in and recommend a Labrador Em?! :thumb: I had one for a year and he was the most gorgeous and loving thing you can ever imagine! :wub: Even when he was suffering with cancer he was still the sweetest boy and nearly two years on I still miss him terribly.

We've actually got a chap from the Labrador trust coming round at 11 to inspect the bungalow! :thumb:

Diet going good dimps?


----------



## defdaz

Your dog has ripped glutes Rack?! LMAO  That's too cool.


----------



## RACK

Yeah daz, you can see every muscle he's got just when walking. I've got a pic on my FB (will try get it up on here) where he's on his back legs and can see how ripped he is lol


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> J - I dunno why people think it's ok - LMAO reminded me of Kate and I out in Manchester though :lol: :lol: we went to a tranny bar and the other transvestites were giving us evils coz we looked like such convincing women whilst the men were trying to work us out  ...was quite amusing !


Ahhh you beat me to that one Em...god that was funny! We walked in and it took about 5 seconds for it to sink in...lol!

Hey miss shoulders 

I can totally recommend a boxer - have had 4 now!

Nahhhh actually scrap that...they are loopy!! :tongue:


----------



## Ryan16

id recomend a lurcher  brilliant dogs! so loveable :wub: i had one for years when i was younger but sadly had to give her away when we didnt have the time to take care of her as my mum and dad worked alot  saddest day ever :crying: , ive had alot of dogs tbh, my mum used to foster them  we would have about 4/5 dogs at a time! lol 2 of our own and the rest fostering, along with 2 cats  we had one lurcher and a greyhound  was mainly greyhounds we fostered but once we got a little wipet and it was so cute  so tiny and it just sat up on the couch with you :wub: lol

my mate has got a beautiful dog its an american akita .. http://www.petsplace.co.za/American%20akita.jpg although it is alot bigger than that, its like a big bear wolf thing  its so cuddly but! lol

this is the kindov lurcher i had .. http://www.thehuntinglife.com/forums/uploads/monthly_02_2008/post-14489-1204248782.jpg

and my uncle used to have a pyrenean mountain dog, now they are truely beautiful dogs .. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images9/Tundra.jpg

lol  anyway!.. how goes everything diet/training wise all good ?


----------



## Jem

sh!tty sh!t sh!t sh!t ...if you must know ...I am vile and vicious and b!tchy and want to stab people with my peanut butter spoon - I am upsetting people and know I am doing it but can't seem to help myself - I'm horrid ....


----------



## Greyphantom

Whats up Jem??? and is the spoon blunt or sharp... if blunt yep thats vicious, if sharp then not so much


----------



## Jem

It's totally blunt and would need severe force behind it ....I'm just moody and horrible D ...suppose diet is kicking in and I am taking it out on people closest to me and driving them away [not the kids - never them]. I just told someone I didnt want anything to do with them because I was annoyed with them - typical spoilt b!tch strop ...but I dont care ....

See that's what I dont get about people who say dieting is easy and rip the p!ss out of people in journals having a rant about their state of mind - I'm just not programmed to be able to deal with it that easily - wish I was ... I'm not doing it for effect or attention LMAO - I'd much rather be happy go lucky jemster ... but drop my carbs and restrict my food and I WILL have my moments ...I'm having one now [case you hadnt noticed !] ...


----------



## RACK

Looks like I was well off about week 6 bein the start of the headfook

Drop me a text if you need to hun x


----------



## Beklet

RACK said:


> I make Murphy (my dog) walk behind me as when he's in front you can see he has ripped glutes, little sh1t hahaha
> 
> Nice one on the shoulders comment x
> 
> Yeah I like seeing girls come up all laughing and joking being insulting and then 10secs later them sobbing running to the toilets
> 
> Ibiza the other week, a NUTS model came up givin the usual muscle poses which was funny so I smiled. She carried on, I smiled again. Then she turns round says it's all false cos I'm a roid head and I don't train properly and am not attractive. The conversation then went;
> 
> Me: I suggest you go and rethink your make-up dalrin
> 
> Girl: Why? What's wrong with it?
> 
> Me: Your lipstick is totally the wrong shade for you, your foundation looks like the cobbled streets outside and your eye make up is comedy, I mean what the fook have you drawn those brows on with?? Oh and you're a foooking mong!


Oh you bitch but that's funny!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Jem you should have heard the language me and a friend were coming out with earlier (and how far we had to walk to get the spanners back after we'd lobbed them lol  )


----------



## Jem

Bit of spanner lobbing might do me the world of good ! or the punchbags in the gym if I wasnt worried about snapping a nail or injuring me hand ...

Oh and elbow is hurting again - cannot do bis ... or upright rows

J - not sure what to feckin put in text lol - would take too long and prob bore the ass of you matie ....and I just need to sort me head out in truth - not really being logical at the moment - you already know what it concerns - same thing I wanted out the way when we spoke on the phone. still lurking there but I think I may have just fcuked it up anyway -whether that's good or bad I dont know ...but nothing is getting in the way of my prep as you know.


----------



## RACK

I know exactly how you're feeling, I was leading a double life while prep'in so can relate.

You know my phone is always on and I'll always get back to ya. Even w4nkered in Ibiza hahaha x


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> It's totally blunt and would need severe force behind it ....I'm just moody and horrible D ...suppose diet is kicking in and I am taking it out on people closest to me and driving them away [not the kids - never them]. I just told someone I didnt want anything to do with them because I was annoyed with them - typical spoilt b!tch strop ...but I dont care ....
> 
> See that's what I dont get about people who say dieting is easy and rip the p!ss out of people in journals having a rant about their state of mind - I'm just not programmed to be able to deal with it that easily - wish I was ... I'm not doing it for effect or attention LMAO - I'd much rather be happy go lucky jemster ... but drop my carbs and restrict my food and I WILL have my moments ...I'm having one now [case you hadnt noticed !] ...


SNAP:thumb:


----------



## hilly

think you need to have a big joint or a space cake and just relaxxxxx, think i need 1 also


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> SNAP:thumb:


LOL stephen but I know the severity of what you are currently doing [ye mad fooker  ] and I'm just at the tip of prep :lol: I should not be feeling this way already :whistling:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I know exactly how you're feeling, I was leading a double life while prep'in so can relate.
> 
> You know my phone is always on and I'll always get back to ya. Even w4nkered in Ibiza hahaha x


I know 



hilly said:


> think you need to have a big joint or a space cake and just relaxxxxx, think i need 1 also


LMAO not done that in yrs and besides - any time I did it had an erm aphrodisiac affect ......prob not the best idea in the world for me hilly :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> LOL stephen but I know the severity of what you are currently doing [*ye mad fooker*  ] and I'm just at the tip of prep :lol: I should not be feeling this way already :whistling:


Whatever it takes, as ive said im too stubborn not to:tongue:

Who needs health:whistling:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Whatever it takes, as ive said im too stubborn not to:tongue:
> 
> Who needs health:whistling:


Health vs Looking Hot ....erm yup - fair point, well made :thumb: ...gimme, gimme


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Health vs *Looking Hot* ....erm yup - fair point, well made :thumb: ...gimme, gimme


 :whistling: maybe once I stop spending money on drugs and get some facial reconstruction:lol:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> :whistling: maybe once I stop spending money on drugs and get some facial reconstruction:lol:


Why what's wrong with your face ffs ?


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Why what's wrong with your face ffs ?


nowt why:whistling:



Right cardio time:cursing:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> nowt why:whistling:
> 
> View attachment 42134
> 
> 
> Right cardio time:cursing:


good thing about mr potato head is you can re arrange him anytime you like and versatility is very important 

well make sure you watch something decent tonight - as in not feckin F1 .... :cool2: ...does koda like the treadmill ?


----------



## Jem

Was shoulders tonight - supposed to do tris as well but ffs was too tired - shoulders just burnt me out tbh...and the whole session was pretty unimpressive ! Just need to get over this week and then prob be right as rain again


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> sh!tty sh!t sh!t sh!t ...if you must know ...I am vile and vicious and b!tchy and want to stab people with my peanut butter spoon - I am upsetting people and know I am doing it but can't seem to help myself - I'm horrid ....


ha... that was me over the weekend :whistling: 

ps..... American Bulldogs are the way forward :thumbup1:

Major pooch photowhoring to follow......


----------



## StephenC

Ooh Poochwars :lol:

Making his bed



Leaving his brothers n sisters



Dressed up to Party:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

StephenC said:


> Ooh Poochwars :lol:


Uh oh......  :whistling:





































...............


----------



## StephenC

*Kapow*

Koda "Lanky Teenage Years"


----------



## Zara-Leoni

*BOOM!!!! *

Blue: Cuter than ever


----------



## Jem

I'm gonna need more peanut butter spoons


----------



## Kate1976

Hey miss - don't let the buggers grind you down..... as my grandad used to say 

Channel all your negative stuff into your training....god that sounds preachy but you know what I mean! It helps me tenfold to push thru a tough sess if I visualise me pounding a dumbbell into my exs face..lol!

BTW I have enquired into hotels for Nov


----------



## defdaz

Kate1976 said:


> Hey miss - don't let the buggers grind you down..... as my grandad used to say
> 
> Channel all your negative stuff into your training....god that sounds preachy but you know what I mean! It helps me tenfold to push thru a tough sess if I visualise me pounding a dumbbell into my exs face..lol!
> 
> BTW I have enquired into hotels for Nov


Great advice :thumbup1:

Don't worry either mate, you'll get through all this stuff and people are allowed to be miserable, you'll know who your friends are as they'll stay by you even when you're nasty to them. :lol:

Bloomin' weather doesn't help much... friggin rain.

I just watched my cat kill two voles though - she is one awesome predator... sat there staring into the grass, next thing she leaps into the air, attacks something amongst the grass, lots of squeaking and then it all goes quiet as she sits up with this dead ickle vole in her mouth and just looks around, trying to look bored but secretly super-pleased with herself... her swishing tail giving it away! :laugh:


----------



## Jem

MEH ! ....half problem no wait ...whole problem is at the gym .....best not visualise pounding dbell into the offending party being as he's stood beside me :whistling:  :whistling:

You're quick off the mark Kate - best send me response back to Nabba then eh :lol: :lol: :lol:

although need to change me membership card - it is for Ehen Derson .... :cursing: ....not so difficult to get E Henderson right is it


----------



## Jem

Loving doglet wars but erm think might buy a low slung car instead ....fickle moi ???? totally unsuitable for the kids but then tough titty LOL


----------



## Khaos1436114653

loving the new avi xxxx


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> MEH ! ....half problem no wait ...whole problem is at the gym .....best not visualise pounding dbell into the offending party being as he's stood beside me :whistling:  :whistling:
> 
> You're quick off the mark Kate - best send me response back to Nabba then eh :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> although need to change me membership card - it is for Ehen Derson .... :cursing: ....not so difficult to get E Henderson right is it


Well you can just visualise...might make you feel better...lol!

Ohh you know me.....uber organised.....what a saddo!

LOL on the name change....stage name...porn name ??

Oh and me say low slung car ftw


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> loving the new avi xxxx


aaw thanks andy ! I was working haaaaard 



Kate1976 said:


> Well you can just visualise...might make you feel better...lol!
> 
> Ohh you know me.....uber organised.....what a saddo!
> 
> LOL on the name change....stage name...porn name ??
> 
> Oh and me say low slung car ftw


Yep will do it - esp when o.p shouts 'squeeze it'... :cursing: :cursing:...yup gotta feeling that's gonna work :lol: :lol:...normal response is 'I am fcuking squeezing it ffs' & then strop thrown ....

...out with anger, in with love ...and breathe....

Rahahahaha porn name - Ehen - s'not really working for me - I want Hunni Pott :cool2:


----------



## defdaz

Hate to say this as you know I love Ironworks but maybe it's time to change gyms? Or have two? I was training at two the last 9 months and it was a nice mix-up to be honest, one was busy and chatty the other quiet and focused.

Ehen Derson.... FPMSL!! 

Low slung car AND a dog... why the hell not?!


----------



## RACK

Ohhhhhh, what car ya looking at E???

As for Porn Names (First pet and mother's maiden name) mine's Toby Blow


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Hate to say this as you know I love Ironworks but maybe it's time to change gyms? Or have two? I was training at two the last 9 months and it was a nice mix-up to be honest, one was busy and chatty the other quiet and focused.
> 
> Ehen Derson.... FPMSL!!
> 
> Low slung car AND a dog... why the hell not?!


Dog is not getting in THAT car :lol: :lol: :lol:

The car is a surprise thing really - pal is getting divorced and cannot afford to run it or pay the insurance so selling it quickly ....would cost me next to nowt to buy ...feel a touch guilty benefitting via someone's misery though - she is downgrading to a rover which is what I currently drive :lol: :lol: :lol: ...karma ? funny thing that ....

Thought about it - just isnt one suitable - ex and all his pals train at Lakeside which is next closest best gym.......emporium and temple are too far unless weekend ...I just need to deal with situation - mid trying to do that as I type LOOOOL

Gotta say though Facebook is not helping matters at the moment :cool2: ...how many people bugged the life outta me to join it hahahaha


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Ohhhhhh, what car ya looking at E???
> 
> As for Porn Names (First pet and mother's maiden name) mine's Toby Blow


Nowt spesh really - just a hyundai coupe but it's the right colour [black]and better than me rover [not a lot worse than that admittedly] and wont cost a lot at all ...I refuse to take a loan and pay monthly for a car so I just make do with what I can pay cash for 

Fidget Castles btw :lol:


----------



## RACK

To be Fair, for the money they're good cars. My mate had one and I really couldn't fault it. Good call if you're paying next to nothing for it.

As for the name, that's awesome!!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Hunni Pott......Porn star


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> To be Fair, for the money they're good cars. My mate had one and I really couldn't fault it. Good call if you're paying next to nothing for it.
> 
> As for the name, that's awesome!!!


She has had everything done to it as well so I know it wont go wrong - uses the same garage as me so I know they're good ....all good to go really ....

Has a bit of a ring to it ...mind you - yours is a bit too porn like 



Khaos said:


> Hunni Pott......Porn star


Oooh she already exists ? - I havent made me debut yet ? :confused1: ...guutttted !


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> I'm gonna need more peanut butter spoons


Uh oh... I'll be good promise... 



defdaz said:


> I just watched my cat kill two voles though - she is one awesome predator... sat there staring into the grass, next thing she leaps into the air, attacks something amongst the grass, lots of squeaking and then it all goes quiet as she sits up with this dead ickle vole in her mouth and just looks around, trying to look bored but secretly super-pleased with herself... her swishing tail giving it away! :laugh:


Yeah ours does the same, brings lizards, slow worms, mice, shrews, voles moles and rabbits back for us... wouldnt be too bad except half of them are still alive when he lets them go in the kitchen and with the rabbits he eats half of them and leaves their innards and blood all over the place bless him... funnily enough my wife doesnt seem to impressed with it all, even though he is... 



Jem said:


> although need to change me membership card - it is for Ehen Derson .... ....not so difficult to get E Henderson right is it


LMAO... Ehen Derson... love it...!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## big pete

hah, GP, defnatley with you on the whole ''cats bringing presents in''

its reaaaaaallly awesome after a few hot days without you realising


----------



## Greyphantom

big pete said:


> hah, GP, defnatley with you on the whole ''cats bringing presents in''
> 
> its reaaaaaallly awesome after a few hot days without you realising


LMAO... yeah that funky smell you search high and low for, cleaning out bins, drains and everything to find a little pressie behind the sofa... lol


----------



## Jem

big pete said:


> hah, GP, defnatley with you on the whole ''cats bringing presents in''
> 
> its reaaaaaallly awesome after a few hot days without you realising





Greyphantom said:


> LMAO... yeah that funky smell you search high and low for, cleaning out bins, drains and everything to find a little pressie behind the sofa... lol


My cat, monkey - always brings them in live ...it's sooo much fun chasing field mice round the living room ...he also brought a frog in ...that was in my bed :confused1: - made a change from the last slimey toad I had in there though 

Family cat brought a robin in one xmas morning and dropped it at me mother's feet


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> My cat, monkey - always brings them in live ...it's sooo much fun chasing field mice round the living room ...he also brought a frog in ...that was in my bed :confused1: - made a change from the last slimey toad I had in there though
> 
> *LMFAO* :lol: :lol:
> 
> Family cat brought a robin in one xmas morning and dropped it at me mother's feet


Oh how sweet... he was bringing her an xmas pressie... did it include stuffing??


----------



## defdaz

lol!


----------



## Jem

poor thing was still trying to chirrup ..... it was like an omen ...that was the year we lost all electricity supply in the village and had to get water from a tanker they drove in ...xmas from hell - 1.2 houses in longhirst plus a couple of garden gnomes to make up the shortage of inhabitants - oh and the racist lady next door !


----------



## Greyphantom

Sounds like a sitcom Ehen...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Sounds like a sitcom Ehen...


nah too far fetched D...more like a carry on film round here sometimes especially with regards to the garden and it's views ...as claire will concur [but not discuss at all in this journal :cursing: :lol: :lol:]


----------



## big pete

glos/tewks?


----------



## Jem

big pete said:


> glos/tewks?


No Pete - that was oop north [geordieland] ...I'm smack bang in Brum now - not so peaceful - more rats than mice :lol:


----------



## big pete

ahhh, thought i recognised the name. ah well.

Ps, im sorry you live in Brum now


----------



## defdaz

big pete said:


> ahhh, thought i recognised the name. ah well.
> 
> Ps, im sorry you live in Brum now


Oi! Nothing wrong with Brum!! :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Jem

big pete said:


> ahhh, thought i recognised the name. ah well.
> 
> Ps, im sorry you live in Brum now


Me nabba stage name or real one  ...not many ehen's about you know ...

That's ok Pete - penance for previous wrong doings :lol:



defdaz said:


> Oi! Nothing wrong with Brum!! :confused1: :lol:


There sooooo is - you dont even live here anymore ! LOL :laugh:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Yep will do it - esp when o.p shouts 'squeeze it'... :cursing: :cursing:...yup gotta feeling that's gonna work :lol: :lol:...normal response is 'I am fcuking squeezing it ffs' & then strop thrown ....
> 
> ...out with anger, in with love ...and breathe....
> 
> Rahahahaha porn name - Ehen - s'not really working for me - I want Hunni Pott :cool2:


Squeeze this monkey boy........*dumbell delivered swiftly to temple* 

My porn name is truly pants.......Sophie Wignall......doesn't really have any kinda ring to it does it...erotic or otherwise !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> although need to change me membership card - it is for Ehen Derson .... :cursing: ....not so difficult to get E Henderson right is it


Haha thats fecking brilliant what a bunch of dobbers! :laugh:



Jem said:


> Loving doglet wars but erm think might buy a low slung car instead ....fickle moi ???? totally unsuitable for the kids but then tough titty LOL


Do it... lifes too short not to :thumbup1:



Kate1976 said:


> My porn name is truly pants.......Sophie Wignall......doesn't really have any kinda ring to it does it...erotic or otherwise !


Erm.... Mavis ********* (not putting mothers maiden name up for security reasons lol...)

I'll get me coat...... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Haha thats fecking brilliant what a bunch of dobbers! :laugh:
> 
> Do it... lifes too short not to :thumbup1:
> 
> Erm.... Mavis ********* (not putting mothers maiden name up for security reasons lol...)
> 
> I'll get me coat...... :whistling:


LMFAO Mavis - and from hereonin zara became mavis ....

I'm gonna get a mod to change your user name ....fcuking love it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> LMFAO Mavis - and from hereonin zara became mavis ....
> 
> I'm gonna get a mod to change your user name ....fcuking love it :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol.... thankfully only lorian can as my sense of humour failures have been spectacular in recent weeks and I've prob been close to "doing a Raoul" on more than one occasion.... :whistling: 

My fcuking mother that was.... called the cat Mavis....


----------



## Greyphantom

We used to call one of the blokes at high school Mavis cos of his perm hair style and always into fashion... lol...


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Squeeze this monkey boy........*dumbell delivered swiftly to temple*
> 
> My porn name is truly pants.......Sophie Wignall......doesn't really have any kinda ring to it does it...erotic or otherwise !


I've battered his head enough with me being chicken oriental poor lad - I'm giving him a break LOL at monkey boy though ...I may [no WILL] use that tonight :thumb: :lol: :thumb:

Sophie Wignall ...sounds classier than Fidget but ! :lol: ...trust moi ...the second cat was zippy and mine now is monkey so I was knackered whatever


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol.... thankfully only lorian can as my sense of humour failures have been spectacular in recent weeks and I've prob been close to "doing a Raoul" on more than one occasion.... :whistling:
> 
> My fcuking mother that was.... called the cat Mavis....


Unfortunately I already know - their powers are not as all encompassing as they would have us believe  ...



Greyphantom said:


> We used to call one of the blokes at high school Mavis cos of his perm hair style and always into fashion... lol...


LOL - I have another nickname ...Gertrude :tongue: [not a lot of people know that though]


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> LOL - I have another nickname ...Gertrude :tongue: [not a lot of people know that though]


Sooo what would you have us call you then Ehen or Gerty... :tongue: :innocent:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> LOL - I have another nickname ...Gertrude :tongue: [not a lot of people know that though]


.........well not up until now anyway....... :whistling: 

Mavis and Gertrude.... oh yes.... classy birds


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> .........well not up until now anyway....... :whistling:
> 
> Mavis and Gertrude.... oh yes.... classy birds


Imagine Mavis and Gertrude dancing round their handbags eh :thumb:

Darren - neither tar muchly :laugh:


----------



## MissBC

porn name

Snuggles Holt

lol WTF


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> porn name
> 
> Snuggles Holt
> 
> lol WTF


That's a perfick porn name ....think you might be onto summit there :lol: :lol:

In fact ...tag team ...Snuggles Holt & Fidget Castles :thumb:

Mavis and Sophie can form one I suppose - although it does sound very gilfy and erm wrong


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> In fact ..*.tag team* ...Snuggles Holt & Fidget Castles :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL I know I prob shouldnt say things like that ...causes all sorts of lewd thoughts in men's minds   but it does sound like a double act !


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> LOL I know I prob shouldnt say things like that ...causes all sorts of lewd thoughts in men's minds   but it does sound like a double act !


double ended what?????

:whistling:


----------



## stephy

porn name ur first pets name then ur mothers maiden name?

My first pet was Called 'bouncer' :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> double ended what?????
> 
> :whistling:


 :w00t: :blink: :w00t: me top .....you do bottom type things :lol:  :lol:



stephy said:


> porn name ur first pets name then ur mothers maiden name?
> 
> My first pet was Called 'bouncer' :lol: :lol:


LOL looks like it's the tantric trio then :thumb: ....snuggles, fidget and bouncer :cool2:


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> :w00t: :blink: :w00t: me top .....you do bottom type things :lol:  :lol:
> 
> LOL looks like it's the tantric trio then :thumb: ....snuggles, fidget and bouncer :cool2:


Awww C'mon...!!! that sort of posting is just not fair... :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> LOL looks like it's the tantric trio then :thumb: ....snuggles, fidget and bouncer :cool2:


LMAO :lol:

can i be on top?


----------



## Jem

I didnt start it .....and I am bored .....what would yours be though ? you keeping schtum on that or what ;-)


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> LMAO :lol:
> 
> can i be on top?


see above snuggles - I already bagged being on top :lol: :lol: :lol: ...get on the bottom and beg biatch  :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> :w00t: :blink: :w00t: me top .....you do bottom type things :lol:  :lol:


who told you i do 'bottom type things'

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## chrisj22

Mine would be Bonnie Scarlett! :lol:

Although I'm a male.........

I think :confused1:


----------



## Greyphantom

MissBC said:


> LMAO :lol:
> 
> can i be on top?


AWWWW C'MON.... :tongue:



Jem said:


> I didnt start it .....and I am bored .....what would yours be though ? you keeping schtum on that or what ;-)


is that directed at me...?? (Blackie Beirne in case it was)...


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> who told you i do 'bottom type things'
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


LOL I JUST KNOW ...call it a hunch :thumb:  :thumb:...dont see you denying it though !


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> Mine would be Bonnie Scarlett! :lol:
> 
> Although I'm a male.........
> 
> I think :confused1:


FPMSL ...aye that's nice chris - definitely a porno name - sure there is a specific clientele that would appreciate what you could bring to the table :tongue:



Greyphantom said:


> AWWWW C'MON.... :tongue:
> 
> is that directed at me...?? (Blackie Beirne in case it was)...


Yes it was ....with blackie ....there are gonna be high expectations as per stereotypes [not true I might add ....IME anyhoo]

*EDIT - I mean re black ones not you Darren :lol: :lol: :lol: ...I really would not know about that side of things


----------



## Jem

...and this is what happens on an enforced rest day .....Oh dear !


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> LOL I JUST KNOW ...call it a hunch :thumb:  :thumb:...dont see you denying it though !


I will neither confirm nor deny :tongue:


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> I will neither confirm nor deny :tongue:


silent but deadly ....and quiet ones are always the worst 

BUT ...sure I read about it in AL at some point anyway :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem;1763352
Yes it was ....with blackie ....there are gonna be high expectations as per stereotypes [not true I might add ....IME anyhoo said:


> *EDIT - I mean re black ones not you Darren :lol: :lol: :lol: ...I really would not know about that side of things


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> I will neither confirm nor deny :tongue:


.....you dnt need to with Baz around.... :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> :lol: :lol: now you will get tongues wagging and not necessarily in a good way... :lol: :tongue:


I have 2 mixed race children D - so unless they think I am the virgin mary - I'd say it was kinda obvious I have erm bedded a black man at some point :lol: :lol: :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> .....you dnt need to with Baz around.... :laugh: :lol:


LOL so true


----------



## StephenC

Think i've missed all the training and diet updates:whistling: so i'll join in with previous page' debauchery:thumbup1:

"Thumper Muldoon" howdy:cowboy:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Think i've missed all the training and diet updates:whistling: so i'll join in with previous page' debauchery:thumbup1:
> 
> "Thumper Muldoon" howdy:cowboy:


 FOOK me that's hench  

:surrender: :wub: :clap:

You're hired bucking bronco buddy ! :lol: :lol: :lol:

and nope - paul makes me have a rest day on weds ....from hereonin I declare wednesday - a day of debauchery in this here journal !


----------



## Greyphantom

StephenC said:


> "Thumper Muldoon" howdy:cowboy:


 :lol: :lol: Best pron name ever... :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Mine's Kitty Childe!? :confused1: :ban:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

There is no porn star called Hunni Pott....but there could be, i have a video camera:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> :lol: :lol: Best pron name ever... :thumb:


Yeah I think I scared stephen off with my enthusiasm for it though 



defdaz said:


> Mine's Kitty Childe!? :confused1: :ban:


that should never be mentioned again :whistling: :cool2: :lol:



Khaos said:


> There is no porn star called Hunni Pott....but there could be, i have a video camera:whistling:


Oh good - coz I am having it ! .....never one to miss an opportunity andy


----------



## WRT

Itchy Gibson :lol:


----------



## chrisj22

WRT said:


> Itchy Gibson :lol:


 :lol: you would be itchy after being with you! :lol:


----------



## Jem

What kind of pet did you name itchy tom ???

Just done back - quite a naff session - elbow hurts - no biceps can be done ...

other than that - a happy bunny I think - went out for lunch and had a chicken and bacon green mixed salad which was v nice and goes to show I dont need to be a total social recluse whilst dieting


----------



## RedKola

I want some pizza, crisps, chocolate and ice cream.....quite possibly all together! :drool:

Just thought I'd share that with you!  x


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> What kind of pet did you name itchy tom ???


Was a hamster, found him dead hanging upside down from his ladder when I got home from school.


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> I want some pizza, crisps, chocolate and ice cream.....quite possibly all together! :drool:
> 
> Just thought I'd share that with you!  x


Yeah thanks for that LA ....I have no cravings tonight - I'm doing quite alright  ...stick with it chicken chops :thumb:



WRT said:


> Was a hamster, found him dead hanging upside down from his ladder when I got home from school.


Aaaah hate hamster teeth - mine ate his brother :confused1: ...nasty fings they are !


----------



## RedKola

Sooooowwwwwwy! :whistling:


----------



## WRT

RedKola said:


> Sooooowwwwwwy! :whistling:


Cruella De Vil,

Cruella De Vil,

If she doesn't scare you,

no evil thing will

:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Sooooowwwwwwy! :whistling:


your words cannot harm me for I have the will power of fortified steel :thumb:  :thumb:...today at least ....you should try shopping with a pregnant friend who spends the entire time scoffing almond toffees ....and then orders the cheesiest, greasiest baked potato in the entire united kingdom ...that'll test ya :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just one look at my tape measure around my portly middle is a big enough deterrent at the moment 

How you coping ? xx


----------



## RedKola

WRT said:


> Cruella De Vil,
> 
> Cruella De Vil,
> 
> If she doesn't scare you,
> 
> no evil thing will
> 
> :whistling: :lol:


Geez :sad:

I'm not THAT old and evil.....yet! Mwhahahahaaaaaa!  x


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> your words cannot harm me for I have the will power of fortified steel :thumb:  :thumb:...today at least ....you should try shopping with a pregnant friend who spends the entire time scoffing almond toffees ....and then orders the cheesiest, greasiest baked potato in the entire united kingdom ...that'll test ya :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just one look at my tape measure around my portly middle is a big enough deterrent at the moment
> 
> How you coping ? xx


LOL Yeah it's not good when everyone else is eating yummilicious food!  :cursing: :ban:

I'm only on day 4, doing good so far but the cravings are so bad!! FFS it's only day fu(kin' FOUR!  What's that all about?


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> LOL Yeah it's not good when everyone else is eating yummilicious food!  :cursing: :ban:
> 
> I'm only on day 4, doing good so far but the cravings are so bad!! FFS it's only day fu(kin' FOUR!  What's that all about?


Gets better LA :lol: but just when you're not expecting it - hits you like a sledgehammer to the foreheed and you feel like you're gonna die unless you get that craving fulfilled :whistling: ...but maaaan when you hit a good day and you're feeling like a hottie - it's all worth it ....they just dont happen that often :cool2:


----------



## Jem

Back

WGPDs - 12 reps unless stated

30

40

50

60 x 10

NGPDs -12s

40

50

60

T Bar Rows

20

25

30

40

Seated Rows -12s

30

40

50 x 2 sets of 10

60 x 10 reps

DB BORs [light due to elbow]

10

12

15kgs

SAPDs

10 kgs x 15 reps for 4 sets


----------



## defdaz

Worrying when you can figure out what WGPD, NGPD DB BOR and SAPD mean without even thinking much.... :ban:

Not sure why you do stiff arms last though mate, surely would be better as a pre-exhaust so your lats failure before biceps on the PD's? Just saying :whistling: :crying:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Worrying when you can figure out what WGPD, NGPD DB BOR and SAPD mean without even thinking much.... :ban:
> 
> Not sure why you do stiff arms last though mate, surely would be better as a pre-exhaust so your lats failure before biceps on the PD's? Just saying :whistling: :crying:


I do **** all weight on them tbh daz - they were just a finishing squeeze ...everyone was doing back tonight it seems and well they just got lumped in the end  ...nice suggestion though - might pop that in next week along with some BB rows [before paul gets his evil clutches on me and changes all training]

Note there were no deads this week either ...or chins....MEH training partner slacking ....


----------



## Jem

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH!!!! woken up well ****ed off .......feeeeeeling bloated and fat and horrible and wanna cry

and I know its only end of week 2 paul ....I know this ....doesnt change how beached whaleish I feel though

Feckin hate dieting - up one min and down the next

sick of being told I look good - more it happens, the more I think it's a conspiracy and everyone is laughing at me

God Im a lunatic ffs


----------



## Irish Beast

If it makes you feel better I woke up traumatised from being touched up by a polish queer!


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH!!!! woken up well ****ed off .......feeeeeeling bloated and fat and horrible and wanna cry
> 
> and I know its only end of week 2 paul ....I know this ....doesnt change how beached whaleish I feel though
> 
> Feckin hate dieting - up one min and down the next
> 
> sick of being told I look good - more it happens, the more I think it's a conspiracy and everyone is laughing at me
> 
> God Im a lunatic ffs


I totally get it Jem, feel exactly the same way and pretty down about it all at the moment. Still, you knew you'd feel like this and there's no way a few aberrant (oooh word of the day?!) thoughts are going to stop you. :thumbup1:

PS You do look good. :innocent:


----------



## defdaz

Irish Beast said:


> If it makes you feel better I woke up traumatised from being touched up by a polish queer!


lmao  At least that pic of shayne warne in his ymca gear didn't affect you similarly!! :tongue:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH!!!! woken up well ****ed off .......feeeeeeling bloated and fat and horrible and wanna cry
> 
> and I know its only end of week 2 paul ....I know this ....doesnt change how beached whaleish I feel though
> 
> Feckin hate dieting - up one min and down the next
> 
> sick of being told I look good - more it happens, the more I think it's a conspiracy and everyone is laughing at me
> 
> God Im a lunatic ffs


Hey if it helps I know how you feel lady......felt exactly the same way this morn but its entirely my fault...crap diet, no willpower and girly brain strikes again!

Still baby steps eh... strong lifts missus


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> If it makes you feel better I woke up traumatised from being touched up by a polish queer!


you were dreaming right ?

dont even get me started on dreams :whistling: ...I have been on GH for a week now and never had such fooked up dreams ...I dream I am dreaming then wake up and do things [not naughty things S before you start] ..and then wake up in bed and realise it was *a dream IN A FECKIN dream* ....mucho confusion abounds lately :lol: :lol: :lol:



defdaz said:


> I totally get it Jem, feel exactly the same way and pretty down about it all at the moment. Still, you knew you'd feel like this and there's no way a few aberrant (oooh word of the day?!) thoughts are going to stop you. :thumbup1:
> 
> PS You do look good. :innocent:


Ah maaaaan - I know I was expecting it but have still managed to convince meself that the feelings are rational this time  it's FOOOKEED :cool2:

I just wonder how I do look - I think I must look like some kinda big burly dominant woman - I feel like fatima whitbread :lol: :lol: :lol:



Kate1976 said:


> Hey if it helps I know how you feel lady......felt exactly the same way this morn but its entirely my fault...crap diet, no willpower and girly brain strikes again!
> 
> Still baby steps eh... strong lifts missus


Then at least you know what you are doing wrong - me, still expecting it all to vanish in an instant ....

Long time to go yet ...

Oooft dont even get me started on the lifts either ...they were lowered last night because old training partner stood by me and new training partner and watched like a hawk ....which made new training partner p!ssed off with me for caring what old training partner thinks .........LMFAO - I wanted to go hide in a corner and rock


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> :cool2:
> 
> Oooft dont even get me started on the lifts either ...they were lowered last night because old training partner stood by me and new training partner and watched like a hawk ....which made new training partner p!ssed off with me for caring what old training partner thinks .........LMFAO - I wanted to go hide in a corner and rock


Hey at least you have a training partner ...sob!

The blokes in my gym like to watch me struggle and the only ones who talk to me are gay...hoo hum lol!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey at least you have a training partner ...sob!
> 
> The blokes in my gym like to watch me struggle and the only ones who talk to me are gay...hoo hum lol!


claire totally wants me to train with a gay man  thing is though - there is one possibility who recently split with his partner so training on his own...but he insists on trying to get me to go to these gay dos with him in a catsuit :lol: he keeps talking about leather and studs as well ...it's a touch offputting - makes me go wonky on the treadmill :laugh:


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> claire totally wants me to train with a gay man  thing is though - there is one possibility who recently split with his partner so training on his own...but he insists on trying to get me to go to these gay dos with him in a catsuit :lol: he keeps talking about leather and studs as well ...it's a touch offputting - makes me go wonky on the treadmill :laugh:


hahaha tht made me larf...do u own a leather catsuit??...reps if u do


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> claire totally wants me to train with a gay man  thing is though - there is one possibility who recently split with his partner so training on his own...but he insists on trying to get me to go to these gay dos with him in a catsuit :lol: he keeps talking about leather and studs as well ...it's a touch offputting - makes me go wonky on the treadmill :laugh:


I've talked about most things while training but leather catsuits and studs have never com up!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> hahaha tht made me larf...do u own a leather catsuit??...reps if u do


No I dont J :lol: :lol: :lol: you made the leather bit up btw ...I never mentioned leather in the catsuit bit .... :whistling: nuff said :whistling:



RACK said:


> I've talked about most things while training but leather catsuits and studs have never com up!!!!!!


that's what I mean  - trying getting yer head round that one late into prep .....he's a nice chap though :thumb:


----------



## RACK

If someone mentioned that to me deep into prep I'd just turn into a quivvering wreck in the corner haha.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> If someone mentioned that to me deep into prep I'd just turn into a quivvering wreck in the corner haha.


best stop getting yer nips oot for all and sundry then eh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

I still had test in my system then! Now I have nothing, bad times!! My chocolate button shaped nips will be staying in for the next few weeks


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I still had test in my system then! Now I have nothing, bad times!! My chocolate button shaped nips will be staying in for the next few weeks


too much information :ban: :lol: :lol:

On a better note ------------I am BROWNER than BROWN YAY :thumb: ...stopping short of the 'not cleaned my face for days' look though ...MT2 abuse in my gym is rife at the moment ...maybe I could put a montage of faces up on here for a giggle - there are some good'uns of the tanorexics in there I tell ya ....none of them female I might add - men go loony for it and go home to the missus and tell her they were just sunbedding it 

In fact ...one of them fbed me just last night saying 'how ru' with pic of him with a towel over his bits and a gaggle of women watching and laughing ....why he sent it to me I do not know ...we only say hello and how ru type things ...and it wasnt exactly a private snap & therefore a pervy trying it on type post...and I know he adores his wife ....I think it might have been a genuine mistake ...so dont wanna respond to save him embarrassment :lol: :lol: :lol: but he is one of the biggest MT abusers going and I wish I could post it LOLOLOLOL bless him


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> No I dont J :lol: :lol: :lol: *you made the leather bit up btw ...I never mentioned leather in the catsuit bit ....* :whistling: * nuff said * :whistling:
> 
> that's what I mean  - trying getting yer head round that one late into prep .....he's a nice chap though :thumb:


GUILTY haha...cnt beat a gd leather catsuit, i only put mine on at weekends tho haha


----------



## carly

hey huni dont stress, being bloated is different from being fat, your looking fantastic, us women naturally seem to hold water easy, due to hormones etc.. xx keep smiling xx


----------



## yummymummy79

Alreeeeeeeeeeeeeet! Yummy drive-by, realised have neglected your journal of late so just had a little catch up. Back to the joys of dieting then eh? You'll get through it with a fabulous outcome for the next show I'm sure.

Can't really say the same about me, the body blitz died just as it was going OK and I was seeing/feeling some slight changes, but 4lbs in 6 weeks really wasn't enough to keep the motivation going so I decided to have a few weeks chilling out with it all. Hoping to slowly get back into it from next week, have been practising a bit this week.

Shall make sure I keep a more thorough eye on here over the coming weeks/months, always helps with my motivation.

And btw, I'm Cindy Turner, not sure if that's a good one or not!


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> GUILTY haha...cnt beat a gd leather catsuit, i only put mine on at weekends tho haha


yes J - custom made I assume - must cost you a fortune coz that's a lot of leather :lol:



carly said:


> hey huni dont stress, being bloated is different from being fat, your looking fantastic, us women naturally seem to hold water easy, due to hormones etc.. xx keep smiling xx


Cheers carly ...just a mental thing...and being a woman - meh 

The day got better - as has the mood  xx



yummymummy79 said:


> Alreeeeeeeeeeeeeet! Yummy drive-by, realised have neglected your journal of late so just had a little catch up. Back to the joys of dieting then eh? You'll get through it with a fabulous outcome for the next show I'm sure.
> 
> Can't really say the same about me, the body blitz died just as it was going OK and I was seeing/feeling some slight changes, but 4lbs in 6 weeks really wasn't enough to keep the motivation going so I decided to have a few weeks chilling out with it all. Hoping to slowly get back into it from next week, have been practising a bit this week.
> 
> Shall make sure I keep a more thorough eye on here over the coming weeks/months, always helps with my motivation.
> 
> And btw, I'm Cindy Turner, not sure if that's a good one or not!


Cindy Turner - kinda glamorous :thumb:

Like I said Rach - you have to be happy in yourself - so whatever works for you ...clearly you weren't getting along with the diet so wait until you feel the urge again and in the meantime ...enjoy food :thumbup1:

thanks matie - make sure you do xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Booo  xx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> claire totally wants me to train with a gay man  thing is though - there is one possibility who recently split with his partner so training on his own...but he insists on trying to get me to go to these gay dos with him in a catsuit :lol: he keeps talking about leather and studs as well ...it's a touch offputting - makes me go wonky on the treadmill :laugh:


its for the best  I only have your best interests at heart  and I know you are dying to try on your lara croft outfit.......its not a catsuit but hey close enough :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> its for the best  I only have your best interests at heart  and I know you are dying to try on your lara croft outfit.......its not a catsuit but hey close enough :whistling: :thumb:


You HAVE to be psychic ffs :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

that very same conversation was had :confused1: ....he said I looked like a catsuit girl - and I said ...I would use any excuse to don a catsuit or lara croft outfit :lol: :lol: :lol:

You know me TOOOOOO well

Oh and I rumbled someone on this forum today ....well someone responsible for someone else's goings on - on facebook - tres amusant ...will call you tomorrow

I am having a day with the children !! :confused1:  :whistling: ....taking them out for trainers and then going to nandos :cool2: LMFAO ....

seriously though ..going pics [when is toy story out coz they wanna see twilight fingy....] and then taking them on a clothing expedition

I WILL NOT be spending entire weekend in the gym :thumbup1: ...following orders [for once]

What the feck are you doing posting at 12 am anyway ? developments I should know about ? - you need your beauty sleep you know LOL

xxx


----------



## Jem

Nice new avi T ! x


----------



## Ryan16

Toy story is out on the 23rd  1 week before my bday and il be there for it! Long time childhood toy story fan me :cool2:


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> Toy story is out on the 23rd  1 week before my bday and il be there for it! Long time childhood toy story fan me :cool2:


Oooh dear looks like I will be watching twishight then  ...minus popcorn, ice cream or hotdog :confused1:


----------



## suliktribal

Jem said:


> Oooh dear looks like I will be watching *twishight* then  ...minus popcorn, ice cream or hotdog :confused1:


Watch Predators instead!


----------



## Ryan16

If its odeon your going to checkthe site for the cinema near you, most cinemas do advanced screenings like a week early or so..


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> Watch Predators instead!


Dont really think it's suitable for a 9 yr old girlie  - you trying to give my daughter nightmares :lol:



Ryan16 said:


> If its odeon your going to checkthe site for the cinema near you, most cinemas do advanced screenings like a week early or so..


will have a look in the morning ...which will be bright and sunny [she prays] :laugh:


----------



## suliktribal

Jem said:


> Dont really think it's suitable for a 9 yr old girlie  - you trying to give my daughter nightmares :lol:
> 
> :laugh:


Lol. Films are tame these days, she'll be fine!


----------



## WRT

suliktribal said:


> Watch Predators instead!


Sh1t, saw toy story 3 about 2 weeks ago, tis good:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Sh1t, saw toy story 3 about 2 weeks ago, tis good:thumbup1:


Love toy story ...I cant wait !

you ok tom ?


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Love toy story ...I cant wait !
> 
> you ok tom ?


Yeah am good thanks you?


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Yeah am good thanks you?


aye just fine and dandy bud  ...fell asleep on sofa and am sooo not tired now  ...boooooooooooored !


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> aye just fine and dandy bud  ...fell asleep on sofa and am sooo not tired now  ...*boooooooooooored !*


Same here, just been in bath and shaved body and one leg (couldn't be ar$ed doing both:lol and now have 5 cuts down my arms


----------



## Jem

LOL Tom ....you cannot have mismatched leggies hahahaha

Moooorning Peeps !!

was weigh in day today and I have managed to put on weight LOL - this is a new one on me ! due to the growth though as nowt else has changed so spoken to Paul and dropping dose a bit to shed water until body gets used to gh ...

Definitely not fat gain ! so I am fine and dandy ...I know I am doing everything right so head is surprisingly well ...

Taking kids to the pics and shopping expedition today so have been and done cardio and that's it for the gym today.

May have a cheat later [toffypops] but will be after all protein done for the day - I will not be eating popcorn etc at the cinema and not bothered tbh - I know I can cope with it.

Mood is up - go figure - I diet for 2 weeks - put on weight and I'm happy LMAO .....women eh !


----------



## hilly

ure right you woman are a strange breed lmao

I hold water on growth also and you may very well be growing muscle at the same time jem.

first 4 weeks of my prep i gained weight but bf droped.

what type of growth are you running and at what dose if you dont mind me asking?

any form of cheat on the cards this week?? anything exciting planned? im interested because i havnt nothing at all planed very boring may hit toby carvery how sad


----------



## StephenC

I hold masses of water on gh and moreso gh peps, doesnt feel like aas bloat though, its more of a fulness :thumbup1:

Toffypop day yet Em?


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> ure right you woman are a strange breed lmao
> 
> I hold water on growth also and you may very well be growing muscle at the same time jem.
> 
> first 4 weeks of my prep i gained weight but bf droped.
> 
> what type of growth are you running and at what dose if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> any form of cheat on the cards this week?? anything exciting planned? im interested because i havnt nothing at all planed very boring may hit toby carvery how sad


I wont argue - we are all nutters - without exception 

Hilly - pming 

I gotta accept the good feedback I am getting esp considering the avenues it is coming from.....and there isnt a helluva lot to pinch on stomach for shots - maybe less than last week so I cant argue with that either ...

Not really bothered about cheating really - I have some toffypops [ :thumb: ] and Farah of Harrogates biscuits [ :whistling: well posh me ye nah :lol: ]....there for emergency cheat but will be clean unless I decide to munch a couple tonight ...that'll be it though.

Got accustomed to eating clean when out - most places do a chicken and green salad so it's not as much a problem as everyone makes out :thumbup1:

I have kept my kids this weekend so that I can take them out for the day today - which will be a nice change - other than that - dvds and gym as usual. No swinging from chandeliers or anything


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> I hold masses of water on gh and moreso gh peps, doesnt feel like aas bloat though, its more of a fulness :thumbup1:
> 
> Toffypop day yet Em?


LOL stephen - I beat you to it ....they are then packed and primed and awaiting being eaten tonight .....if I want them ... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Yep that's why I am not a quivering wreck re gh ....I am most definitely a 'full house' but I look like I actually train prob for the first time in my life ...and it's a bloody good feeling  ...bollox to the scales ...and I mean it too [for the first time ever...] :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> LOL stephen - I beat you to it ....they are then packed and primed and awaiting being eaten tonight .....if I want them ... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Yep that's why I am not a quivering wreck re gh ....I am most definitely a 'full house' but I look like I actually train prob for the first time in my life ...and it's a bloody good feeling  ...bollox to the scales ...and I mean it too [for the first time ever...] :thumb:


I wouldnt say I look like I train for the first time as I had my own weather system at 255lbs at 5'8 but I def look like a bber for the first time.

I honestly cant wait to put my little knowledge of peptides to use over the coming year n look big while staying within fighting distance of competing:thumb:

Oh and cinema sounds ace for a bit of escapism (even if it is that twilight thing, dunno anything about it:confused1 I love my films b am currently investigating an hd tv, blu ray, cinema system etc, how sad:lol:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> I wouldnt say I look like I train for the first time as I had my own weather system at 255lbs at 5'8 but I def look like a bber for the first time.
> 
> I honestly cant wait to put my little knowledge of peptides to use over the coming year n look big while staying within fighting distance of competing:thumb:
> 
> Oh and cinema sounds ace for a bit of escapism (even if it is that twilight thing, dunno anything about it:confused1 I love my films b am currently investigating an hd tv, blu ray, cinema system etc, how sad:lol:


LMAO :laugh: well I dont look like a bber - but then ...I dont want to either when I think about it - I wanna look full, healthy, lean and slightly muscular ....s'not much to ask is it  fighting distance of figure sounds about right !

I might leave them to watch it and go shopping ....dont really fancy sitting still for that long - I've had me superpump this morning ! if toy story was out would be a different story.

I'm doing the same thing re tvs - I still dont have a flatscreen [ex took it with him :whistling: ] so I should upgrade LOL ...might as well do it properly ...I dont tend to do things by half measures ....nor do you so far as I can see :cool2:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> LMAO :laugh: well I dont look like a bber - but then ...I dont want to either when I think about it - I wanna look full, healthy, lean and slightly muscular ....s'not much to ask is it  fighting distance of figure sounds about right !
> 
> I might leave them to watch it and go shopping ....dont really fancy sitting still for that long - I've had me superpump this morning ! if toy story was out would be a different story.
> 
> I'm doing the same thing re tvs - I still dont have a flatscreen [ex took it with him :whistling: ] so I should upgrade LOL ...might as well do it properly ...I dont tend to do things by half measures ....nor do you so far as I can see :cool2:


I'm moving n just trying to plan everything out n keep overspending (need to buy a new car in January and dont do credit so its a balancing act) but I spend a lot of time in the house (sad fvcker:tongue so I like having things nice but Koda doesnt tend to agree, pmsl

currently thinking, 37" hd, freeview recorder, ps3, pc tower plugged through and a 3.1 cinema system:thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16

Stephen you should splash out on a gaming chair to  there ace for watching films and sh1t as the speakers are right at your head :thumbup1:

Jem im guessing theres no advanced screenings of toy story  ?


----------



## StephenC

Ryan16 said:


> Stephen you should splash out on a gaming chair to  there ace for watching films and sh1t as the speakers are right at your head :thumbup1:
> 
> Jem im guessing theres no advanced screenings of toy story  ?


Its a 30yo's livingroom bud not a games room:thumbup1: although the ps3 will prob mainly be used for playing worms:lol:


----------



## MissBC

how much growth you doing babe ?


----------



## Ryan16

So lol i use mine for watching films and its ace but suppose since your not game for it you could just some comfy ass recliner with cup holder bits and all sorts  lol


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> I'm moving n just trying to plan everything out n keep overspending (need to buy a new car in January and dont do credit so its a balancing act) but I spend a lot of time in the house (sad fvcker:tongue so I like having things nice but Koda doesnt tend to agree, pmsl
> 
> currently thinking, 37" hd, freeview recorder, ps3, pc tower plugged through and a 3.1 cinema system:thumbup1:


Totally with you on the finance for cars thing ....I refuse to have another bill - so long as it gets me from a-b, is safe and looks clean - I am happy

***

I dunno what size to get - had 37inch in the bedroom and wasnt keen LOL - talk about a death knell for a relationship  ...glad he took the [email protected] thing even if I did pay half !

Was thinking 42" and I dont have the first clue about the surround sound system & cinema stuff !!! - does it go in the corners where coving usually is ??? ...then need all the consoles rigged up as well ....god - sure me son can sort it LOL



StephenC said:


> Its a 30yo's livingroom bud not a games room:thumbup1: although the ps3 will prob mainly be used for playing worms:lol:


yep - think you should look into one of those chairs then stephen - am visualising it now :thumb:



MissBC said:


> how much growth you doing babe ?


2iu per day - 5 x pwk ....have 2 left at this dose then dropping to 1iu to get rid of some of the water until bod adjusts to it. Why do you ask Bri ?

***....speaking of which woohooo - the mechanic in the unit next to the gym has offered to sort out my windscreen for £60 fitted and all & sort the clips oot on me bumper :thumb: ...he's doing it on monday, asked me out for a drink - not my type but feck it ...I'm getting a bargain so I can have a diet coke with the bloke right :lol: :lol: :lol: ...NB: I have not answered that one - will try and avoid the issue 'til car is done 

Had a great day out with kids - took them for a meal - I had chicken and bacon salad, they had yummy stuff and puddings .....I sulked with a coffee haha

then went shopping

bought toy story 3 for xbox 360 ....[for the kids of course :innocent: ]

spend bad amounts of cash - feels good :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Bit strange but not really able to eat that much tonight - bloating quite quickly on minimal amounts ! had 2 toffypops - were a bit of an anticlimax in the end like most things in life - had some rocky road bites whilst on the phone to claire and by the time I ended the call I could not bend down to tie shoe as bloated stomach ....... do however have an M&S toffee and pecan roulade for me and the kids to eat whilst watching Big Brother ...I might not even bother having any - I'm done I think !

Bit pathetic really but I'm a happy bunny - hate it when you have a cheat and just wanna carry on eating ....


----------



## StephenC

Noooooo..... I know it's been a while n all, but an anticlimax..

I'm away to hide my face in embaressment :lol:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Noooooo..... I know it's been a while n all, but an anticlimax..
> 
> I'm away to hide my face in embaressment :lol:


Probably because they werent YOUR toffypops Stephen ...  ...I am sure they would have fulfilled all expectations :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Probably because they werent YOUR toffypops Stephen ...  ...I am sure they would have fulfilled all expectations :thumb:


aah you mean the reduced price, broken, damaged n disfigured ones that you expect nothing from:confused1:

:lol:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> aah you mean the reduced price, broken, damaged n disfigured ones that you expect nothing from:confused1:
> 
> :lol:


Yes the very ones :bounce:

we used to have chocolate dust at a shop beside school ...basically all the crumbs and stuff from the factories shovelled into big jars and you used to buy it by the quarter ....you'd sift through all of it and SOMETIMES, just when you werent expecting it - you'd find a whole M&M or a hunk of toffee .........that was the sh!t worth waiting for ...bit like yer toffypops I think :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suliktribal

Jem said:


> Bit strange but not really able to eat that much tonight - bloating quite quickly on minimal amounts ! had 2 toffypops - were a bit of an anticlimax in the end like most things in life - had some rocky road bites whilst on the phone to claire and by the time I ended the call I could not bend down to tie shoe as bloated stomach ....... do however have an M&S toffee and pecan roulade for *me and the kids to eat whilst watching Big Brother* ...I might not even bother having any - I'm done I think !
> 
> Bit pathetic really but I'm a happy bunny - hate it when you have a cheat and just wanna carry on eating ....


How terrible!

Let your kids watch big brother but not Predators!?:laugh:


----------



## Jem

ruaidhri said:


> I had a whole pack of toffy pops and some whey for breakfast the other day :lol:


broken or whole ?.... :cool2:


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> How terrible!
> 
> Let your kids watch big brother but not Predators!?:laugh:


tbh - I do cringe sometimes ....but actually they dont like john james ....I said I would take him home with me and they said it wouldnt be nice having him around because he swears too much :thumbup1:

Predators is slighty more graphic I think :cool2:


----------



## arnienoonoo

im a virgin on your journal sweetpea . yes i started reading the first page but then relised you have 5 hundred of them i wonder why:whistling: love the yellow top can i suggest maybe, you do a day off the week avatar, so we really no how you feel lol ps serious question gh i loved it , but dear for me, why you pick it . plenty of aas with bigger gains and quicker. and for price was it worth it. for a female


----------



## suliktribal

Jem said:


> tbh - I do cringe sometimes ....but actually they dont like john james ....I said I would take him home with me and they said it wouldnt be nice having him around because he swears too much :thumbup1:
> 
> Predators is slighty more graphic I think :cool2:


Predators is a 15! Which these days means it's as violent as an episode of...... Big Brother!

Bwahaha.

I'm calling Jezza Kyle 'cos you let your kids watch BB!

Ner ner. Lol. :lol:


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> Predators is a 15! Which these days means it's as violent as an episode of...... Big Brother!
> 
> Bwahaha.
> 
> I'm calling Jezza Kyle 'cos you let your kids watch BB!
> 
> Ner ner. Lol. :lol:


Yeah call him - I'd love to give that jumped up little pr**k a piece of my mind  ....I wont qualify for the show though because I have a lovely full set of white teeth - they have to be green or brown to get on his show :whistling:


----------



## suliktribal

Jem said:


> Yeah call him - I'd love to give that jumped up little pr**k a piece of my mind  ....I wont qualify for the show though because I have a lovely full set of white teeth - they have to be green or brown to get on his show :whistling:


Lol, so true.

You can spell, too!


----------



## Jem

arnienoonoo said:


> im a virgin on your journal sweetpea . yes i started reading the first page but then relised you have 5 hundred of them i wonder why:whistling: love the yellow top can i suggest maybe, you do a day off the week avatar, so we really no how you feel lol ps serious question gh i loved it , but dear for me, why you pick it . plenty of aas with bigger gains and quicker. and for price was it worth it. for a female


1. because I talk a lot and so does claire 

2. no comment 

What would you suggest for a female...that is quicker with bigger gains ? I am interested to hear 

Not just expensive for you - GH is expensive full stop isnt it ...What difference do you feel it makes me being a female on GH as opposed to a male ?

I'll refrain from comment until you have put your point across arnie :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> Lol, so true.
> 
> You can spell, too!


prob taller with bigger bis too - dont think you would succeed in your quest then sulik ----epic fail in fact :rockon:


----------



## StephenC

arnienoonoo said:


> im a virgin on your journal sweetpea . yes i started reading the first page but then relised you have 5 hundred of them i wonder why:whistling: love the yellow top can i suggest maybe, you do a day off the week avatar, so we really no how you feel lol ps serious question gh i loved it , but dear for me, why you pick it . plenty of aas with bigger gains and quicker. and for price was it worth it. for a female


If I can answer for Jem here?

Fat loss, improved skin, hair, nails, mild muscle mass increase.... Sounds like the perfect drug for a female IMO

Price is a very relative thing


----------



## arnienoonoo

StephenC said:


> If I can answer for Jem here?
> 
> Fat loss, improved skin, hair, nails, mild muscle mass increase.... Sounds like the perfect drug for a female IMO
> 
> Price is a very relative thing


as jem spokesman well said, but gh expensive are you saying all girls should take it ,with aas or alone :beer:


----------



## Jem

I asked you for a response on the previous page arnie - perhaps you missed it ? ...so will give you a chance to answer before I respond as am interested to hear what you say. Stephen is not saying all females should take it LOL - he is pointing out the known benefits of GH for those that choose to take it.


----------



## suliktribal

Just messing, Jem.

Love you, babe!


----------



## StephenC

I never even noticed your response Jem or I wouldnt have commented, apologies 

Oh and I am clearly not Jem's spokesman, I play no part in and have never so much as discussed any useage with her.

I just dont like carte blanche statements that some things are better than others.

Not specificaly aimed at you either :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> Just messing, Jem.
> 
> Love you, babe!


  aw shucks :whistling: :lol:



StephenC said:


> I never even noticed your response Jem or I wouldnt have commented, apologies
> 
> Oh and I am clearly not Jem's spokesman, I play no part in and have never so much as discussed any useage with her.
> 
> I just dont like carte blanche statements that some things are better than others.
> 
> Not specificaly aimed at you either :thumbup1:


Oi thumper - forget bucking bronco rodeo rally - I was thinking more along the lines of white horse & charger there - dont burst me bubble by apologising  :lol: :lol:

My body - my choice - is a simple enough explanation for anyone I think ...all I can see are long term benefits to GH and this is why I am taking it

Arnie - you say I can take aas for bigger and quicker gains ....yet I never said I was taking GH for either of these reasons ?

I am taking GH for the reasons stephen so succincly detailed in his post. I am also dieting for a show so quick gains are not what I am aiming for. As for cost - yeah it's relative ...and if it's worth it - I will let you know - but that may take some time for me to get back to you on ...as you hinted at - GH is a long term thing.

Hope that answers all of your queries ?


----------



## arnienoonoo

Jem said:


> I asked you for a response on the previous page arnie - perhaps you missed it ? ...so will give you a chance to answer before I respond as am interested to hear what you say. Stephen is not saying all females should take it LOL - he is pointing out the known benefits of GH for those that choose to take it.


missed it but i think your spot on and your sokesman sc . not just for men /females ,look at stallone love to see an older women come out who is or has taken it over a long period of time :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> aw shucks :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Oi thumper - forget bucking bronco rodeo rally - I was thinking more along the lines of white horse & charger there - dont burst me bubble by apologising  :lol: :lol:
> 
> My body - my choice - is a simple enough explanation for anyone I think ...all I can see are long term benefits to GH and this is why I am taking it
> 
> Arnie - you say I can take aas for bigger and quicker gains ....yet I never said I was taking GH for either of these reasons ?
> 
> I am taking GH for the reasons stephen so succincly detailed in his post. I am also dieting for a show so quick gains are not what I am aiming for. As for cost - yeah it's relative ...and if it's worth it - I will let you know - but that may take some time for me to get back to you on ...as you hinted at - GH is a long term thing.
> 
> Hope that answers all of your queries ?


A real man aint afraid to apologise when he's done wrong and admit his mistooks, just dont expect it to happen often, tips hat n rides away :cowboy:

:lol:


----------



## 3752

i will just put my tuppence in as Jems coach......GH is in my opinion better than most (not all)steroids out there for women especially when dieting the cost issue is not an issue because unlike men women really should never need more than 2iu's a day....in fact i would never start anyone on 2iu's it would be 1iu then build up so the body gets accustomed to it then raise it this avoids a large increase of water....


----------



## arnienoonoo

sorry if i caused a fuss, i love gh and taken it alone for my own reasons ie played a sport that tested. but can break bank . thats all i wondered ie if you have cash spend it , worth it in long run defo:innocent:


----------



## StephenC

arnienoonoo said:


> sorry if i caused a fuss, i love gh and taken it alone for my own reasons ie played a sport that tested. but *can break bank* . thats all i wondered ie if you have cash spend it , worth it in long run defo:innocent:


I know im like a broken record, but gh peptides:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> A real man aint afraid to apologise when he's done wrong and admit his mistooks, just dont expect it to happen often, tips hat n rides away :cowboy:
> 
> :lol:


...hat tipping as well OMFG :wub: ... :rockon:



Pscarb said:


> i will just put my tuppence in as Jems coach......GH is in my opinion better than most (not all)steroids out there for women especially when dieting the cost issue is not an issue because unlike men women really should never need more than 2iu's a day....*in fact i would never start anyone on 2iu's it would be 1iu then build up so the body gets accustomed to it then raise it this avoids a large increase of water....*


:surrender:water ? - did someone mention water & retention ?  :whistling:


----------



## Jem

arnienoonoo said:


> sorry if i caused a fuss, i love gh and taken it alone for my own reasons ie played a sport that tested. but can break bank . thats all i wondered ie if you have cash spend it , worth it in long run defo:innocent:


It's ok arnie I am fookin minted  .....

NB: I drive a rover ...always a pay off :tongue:

But really - if I wasnt training, I know, a lot more would be spent on clothes, handbags and in bars :thumbup1:


----------



## arnienoonoo

water were has he dragged that up from , must be female only lol:lol:explain please lol


----------



## StephenC

ruaidhri said:


> whole! i'm not a scaff like stephen :lol:


Note to you: Stephen wil be back to full strength and full of hilarity n alcohol and god knows what on the 1st of August in Dundee, choose your words wisely young man:tongue:

:lol:


----------



## defdaz

Two weeks to go Stephen, excited for you!

Jem... £50 on two candles?!?! £50 on pro pep, sure, but two candles?!? :ban:


----------



## arnienoonoo

StephenC said:


> I know im like a broken record, but gh peptides:thumbup1:


urine test bro ,wont show up unless synthetic or something like that ,im out of it now but there bringing blood tests soon ohh **** might hit fan lol


----------



## defdaz

Jemster, you around on Monday at all mate?


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Two weeks to go Stephen, excited for you!
> 
> Jem... £50 on two candles?!?! £50 on pro pep, sure, but two candles?!? :ban:


I'd love to be able to put a case forward such as:

Lavendar scented to create a peaceful and serene atmosphere in which to float off to the land of nod thereby releasing growth hormone and aiding the bbing process

.......but alas lavendar fooking stinks and reminds me of public toilet air fresheners  ....so erm ...hang on ....hold up - wait a minute :confused1: ...I didnt even mention that in this journal [deliberately omitted I might add :lol: ] it was mentioned elsewhere you scamp!

Sooo no - the candles were 'clean cotton' and 'baby talc' scented ...and I could not resist - my favourite smell in the whole wide world is this:

freshly showered man wearing clean cotton...I'd pay 'nuff' money for that candle :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

defdaz said:


> *Two weeks to go Stephen, excited for you!*
> 
> Jem... £50 on two candles?!?! £50 on pro pep, sure, but two candles?!? :ban:


Cheers mate but there is some serious doubt over whether or not i'll make it:cursing:

Feel like a wee dinghy getting blown about in the ocean at the mercy of my fvcked internals:cursing: :cursing:

Could be worse though


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Jemster, you around on Monday at all mate?


I am indeedy - the mechanic in unit next to the gym is sorting me car oot so I am there doing me fasted cardio at 9 ...giving him the car so maybe there for some time ...then back at 5 to train

Why for ? you popping in ?


----------



## StephenC

arnienoonoo said:


> urine test bro ,wont show up unless synthetic or something like that ,im out of it now but there bringing blood tests soon ohh **** might hit fan lol


Unless theyre testing for elevated igf blood plasma levels I dont see how they would show up:confused1:

Pretty sure the body degrades the peptides in minutes, if your interested gimme a shout in a couple of weeks and il do some digging when my heads screwed back on, intrigued actually:thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> I'd love to be able to put a case forward such as:
> 
> Lavendar scented to create a peaceful and serene atmosphere in which to float off to the land of nod thereby releasing growth hormone and aiding the bbing process
> 
> .......but alas lavendar fooking stinks and reminds me of public toilet air fresheners  ....so erm ...hang on ....hold up - wait a minute :confused1: ...I didnt even mention that in this journal [deliberately omitted I might add :lol: ] it was mentioned elsewhere you scamp!
> 
> Sooo no - the candles were 'clean cotton' and 'baby talc' scented ...and I could not resist - my favourite smell in the whole wide world is this:
> 
> freshly showered man wearing clean cotton...I'd pay 'nuff' money for that candle :thumb:


FPMSL!!! I would like to meet this man you speak of Em, pretty sure he doesn't exist. Come on. As if we shower and then put on clean clothes?! Hellooo!! :lol:


----------



## defdaz

StephenC said:


> Cheers mate but there is some serious doubt over whether or not i'll make it:cursing:
> 
> Feel like a wee dinghy getting blown about in the ocean at the mercy of my fvcked internals:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Could be worse though


Eh? Sh1t! Off to read up what's going on... hope you're ok...


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> I am indeedy - the mechanic in unit next to the gym is sorting me car oot so I am there doing me fasted cardio at 9 ...giving him the car so maybe there for some time ...then back at 5 to train
> 
> Why for ? you popping in ?


I may well be!! I'll pm you if so mate. Would be great to see you :thumbup1: .


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> FPMSL!!! I would like to meet this man you speak of Em, pretty sure he doesn't exist. Come on. As if we shower and then put on clean clothes?! Hellooo!! :lol:





defdaz said:


> Eh? Sh1t! Off to read up what's going on... hope you're ok...


it is surprisingly rare dazzle I promise you  rarely does a man ever just smell clean and soapy and fresh....they feel a need to cover it all up with lashings of aftershave ...much like women wearing cloying perfume [another pet hate  ]

Just be sure to tell stephen in his journal to remember how much his physique has changed over the past few months ...he really digs comments like that :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> I may well be!! I'll pm you if so mate. Would be great to see you :thumbup1: .


you need my new mobile no. if you are - so send me a pm or 'facebook me' [LMAO been dying to say that in a cheesy voice  ] and I will give you it - be cool to have a catch up and find a new nick name for the changing man :thumb:


----------



## TinyGuy

> freshly showered man wearing clean cotton...I'd pay 'nuff' money for that candle


What if i just put this hat on and stand in the corner?


----------



## StephenC

defdaz said:


> FPMSL!!! I would like to meet this man you speak of Em, pretty sure he doesn't exist. Come on. As if we shower and then put on clean clothes?! Hellooo!! :lol:


I've seen him mate, he's in every diet coke n gilette advert on the tv, maybe that's why you can find him Em :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Baby talc? Bleurgh that smell makes me heave, because it's usually partnered with regurgitated milk :ban:


----------



## Jem

that's not gonna cut it tiny  nice effort though :whistling:



StephenC said:


> I've seen him mate, he's in every diet coke n gilette advert on the tv, maybe that's why you can find him Em :lol:


STEPHEN !!!! Mens Health look is NOT my bag baby :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Baby talc? Bleurgh that smell makes me heave, because it's usually partnered with regurgitated milk :ban:


This one isnt :thumb:

Suppose I should say that it's leg day today ....last one on a sunday before paul changes it all ....it's SUPERPUMP SUNDAY YAYA !!!! ....I sound more enthusiastic than I feel at the moment I might add...


----------



## Jem

Done legs ....

Leg Extensions

2 x 20 reps - pin out for warm up

Leg Press

3 sets - 12 reps

last set was 240kg for 10 reps

Squats [hacks]

3 sets of 40kgs x 12 reps

Hams

superset SLDL's at 50kgs with lying leg curls

curls - 4 sets x 12 reps

last set was 80kg x 10 reps

Seated Leg Curls

Light set x 12

2 x 55kg x 12

Calves a la Flex

2 circuits normal procedure

Seated calves

30kg x 12 reps - 3 sets

Toe press

40kg - 12 slow, 12 fast x 3 sets

Battered

Not as strong as usual ...tired today and just wasnt putting as much into it as usual ...cant win 'em all eh ? got a bit of a bollocking [justified] from training partner for not getting as much out of reps as I should do i.e. not squeezing properly at the top unless bollocked into it ....meh ...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Chin up Jem, we all have bad days like you said. Can't have good work outs all the time. It's done now, don't dwell on it  x


----------



## Guest

every one has bad days and or weeks in the gym- no person ever has brilliant workouts all the time !!! especially not me ;o)


----------



## Jem

YetiMan said:


> Chin up Jem, we all have bad days like you said. Can't have good work outs all the time. It's done now, don't dwell on it  x


Nah I'm ok - just tired - mood is up babes ! ...and it wasnt a bad session - just a bit lacking in enthusiasm today was all ...it's only gonna get lighter from now on anyway re diet kicking in anyway  x

Taking the kids out for a carvery now - this is the first weekend I have had them at home with me for about 2 years tbh so has been nice ...when we get home I am playing toy story 3 on the xbox :thumb:

That's if I can move from seated position ...think legs are seizing already


----------



## Jem

romper stomper said:


> every one has bad days and or weeks in the gym- no person ever has brilliant workouts all the time !!! especially not me ;o)


You're right of course ! ...I just demand a lot of myself ...training partner demands even more ...suppose it's a good thing :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22

Enjoy the carvery mate


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> Enjoy the carvery mate


I'll be good - no sauce :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

"old fvcker fly by"

Have skimmed to last page so don't know of any recent "Drama's" of which there

are probably a few:rolleye: 

Keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> "old fvcker fly by"
> 
> Have skimmed to last page so don't know of any recent "Drama's" of which there
> 
> are probably a few:rolleye:
> 
> Keep up the good work:thumb:


You calling me a drama queen ye auld fooker :whistling:

Nowt much doing in here tel - happy as it goes ... :thumbup1: you ok ?


----------



## TH0R

I'm good thanks Jem, grinding out in the gym as usual.

2 weeks to clean 10/12 week bulk so looking forward to that, have gone from 16/5 to

15/1 so cut has been pretty good, still a few pounds to go before I could think of

competing but I've learnt a lot over the last few weeks (mindfvcks), hopefully help next year

if I finally get the balls to get on stage:whistling:

Will see how much lean mass I get in the next 3 months and make a decision then.

One things for sure, I'm not gonna put all the bf back on as its been a bugger to remove:laugh:


----------



## defdaz

Still amazed that you can do hams and calves after training quads! Hardcore or what!?! :lol:

Em, not coming up to the majestic midlands tomorrow  Neck still bad and can't risk hurting it more by doing 3 hours on the bike  Definitely before my comp though, promise!


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> I'm good thanks Jem, grinding out in the gym as usual.
> 
> 2 weeks to clean 10/12 week bulk so looking forward to that, have gone from 16/5 to
> 
> 15/1 so cut has been pretty good, still a few pounds to go before I could think of
> 
> competing but I've learnt a lot over the last few weeks (mindfvcks), hopefully help next year
> 
> if I finally get the balls to get on stage:whistling:
> 
> Will see how much lean mass I get in the next 3 months and make a decision then.
> 
> One things for sure, I'm not gonna put all the bf back on as its been a bugger to remove:laugh:


sounds good tel - still dedicated as ever :thumb: mindfooks aplenty - maybe you will understand mountains being made out of molehills a bit more eh :whistling: ....

With you on the bf thing - obsessively so :lol:



defdaz said:


> Still amazed that you can do hams and calves after training quads! Hardcore or what!?! :lol:
> 
> Em, not coming up to the majestic midlands tomorrow  Neck still bad and can't risk hurting it more by doing 3 hours on the bike  Definitely before my comp though, promise!


Well I have rarely trained them seperately and dont understand people coming from the hardcore school saying you should not be able to stand after quads or you havent trained properly ....hams are a relief after all that !

as for calves - well - helps when you have someone to lean on doing the bw reps - which I do - and it burns like a mofo - but like everything - you get used to it over time. 

Paul will not seperate leg sessions so seems pointless me doing so ....and let's face it ...my quads are the part which grow the most out of everything so I really am not so concerned that I feel a need to move them to a different day

There :tongue:

Ok make sure you do :laugh:


----------



## defdaz

Muscle prioritisation then - train what needs the most work first... :whistling: I will get you training quads last!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Muscle prioritisation then - train what needs the most work first... :whistling: I will get you training quads last!! :lol:


I dont fink paul will agree with yooooooou :tongue:

besides I remember training hams first with you and was an epic fail - as were quads after ..... :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i would never train hams before quads, but hey what do i know


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> i would never train hams before quads, but hey what do i know


Precisely sweetie ....sweet FA is what you know  

How are things ? you're very quiet - no mad posts from you andy so far as I can see

How is little kai ? :lol: [told you I was gonna keep using his middle name]

and the family and training and where the fook is my tshirt ?? mwah x :laugh:


----------



## defdaz

It's one of these ingrained things that people just settle into and then never question. Legs workout = Quads, hams, calves in that order, innit guv. Gospel. Law of nature. Never mind that most people get on stage with quads horribly out of proportion to their calves and hams (and no I don't mean you Jem!). :whistling:

/daz gets of his high horse


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> It's one of these ingrained things that people just settle into and then never question. Legs workout = Quads, hams, calves in that order, innit guv. Gospel. Law of nature. Never mind that most people get on stage with quads horribly out of proportion to their calves and hams (and no I don't mean you Jem!). :whistling:
> 
> /daz gets of his high horse


Well - I'd be interested in some more input on this then ...true though - my quads are bigger than everything else ...they are always commented on over everything else ...but then they are in proportion to my calves I feel

...hams MEH - hard to really get them out I think ....but then ...quads are always gonna be more noticeable than hams anyway dazzle ... when I think about it though - hams are prob trained more than quads anyway ...I do glutes 3 x per week and this brings them into play so they ARE receiving more attention that quads which are trained once per week !


----------



## hilly

a big part of dc training is training hams before quads and these guys make lots of progression.

I think the main reaosn people dnt like to do hams first is that their ego takes a hit when the weight they are using for leg press/squats drops down due to working hams first.

or atleast this is the reason i prefer to do quads first haha


----------



## defdaz

Hehe hilly exposes the real reason lmao! And why people squat or leg press first rather than pre-exhaust...

How come you're doing glutes three times a week Jem?


----------



## Jem

DC training I dont really like ...yeah you might grow from it but from what I have read it's short and intensive - a la mike mentzer stylie - done that and I just didnt enjoy it. takes all the fun out of training IMO. but each to their own

I don't mind not lifting as heavy on quads though - it's gonna start happening soon anyway with prep .... might try it next week ! tbh - I just like to get the nausea inducing quad session out of the way first !


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Hehe hilly exposes the real reason lmao! And why people squat or leg press first rather than pre-exhaust...
> 
> How come you're doing glutes three times a week Jem?


because I have a crinkly bottom


----------



## StephenC

I'm with daz on the prioritisation thing if you have a particularly strong muscle group, however I'm not convinced that doing hams first would lessen the growth effect on quads as squatting after training hams leaves me with worse quad pain than doing before as they're working harder.

I also train calves on chest day and do quads and hams only on leg day.

I won't comment on you specifically Em as I don't "know" your physique but more importantly would never put doubts in your head when being prepped by someone, their way and their way only :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

StephenC said:


> I won't comment on you specifically Em as I don't "know" your physique but more importantly would never put doubts in your head when being prepped by someone, their way and their way only :thumbup1:


Good point mate. Sorry Em, not trying to confuse you.

I do know you though and understand you'll do what Pscarb says - I'm just, in my own little way, trying to help as I know you're always eager to try and learn more and improve your training. :beer: Got a good little discussion going too so :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> because I have a crinkly bottom


Ok  I've gone as far as it is safe to go here. :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> I'm with daz on the prioritisation thing if you have a particularly strong muscle group, however I'm not convinced that doing hams first would lessen the growth effect on quads as squatting after training hams leaves me with worse quad pain than doing before as they're working harder.
> 
> I also train calves on chest day and do quads and hams only on leg day.
> 
> I won't comment on you specifically Em as I don't "know" your physique but more importantly would never put doubts in your head when being prepped by someone, their way and their way only :thumbup1:


you always say the right things stephen ...but relax - it's only dazzle talking and I dont listen to him anyway   [mwah daz ]

To be fair - doesnt harm to discuss different methods - but as you say, paul has his way [which is fookin painful I might add ...can we see 'lunges' & 12 sets of leg exts on the horizon ...I think we can... :cursing: ] ...and of course he is the boss - he is THE only bloke I have ever listened to for ....well...a long time  that's some accomplishment considering how short he is :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> he is THE only bloke I have ever listened to for ....well...a long time  that's some accomplishment considering how short he is :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ohhhhh you brave lady...you wait till he gets in here


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Good point mate. Sorry Em, not trying to confuse you.
> 
> I do know you though and understand you'll do what Pscarb says - I'm just, in my own little way, trying to help as I know you're always eager to try and learn more and improve your training. :beer: Got a good little discussion going too so :thumb:





defdaz said:


> Ok  I've gone as far as it is safe to go here. :lol: :thumbup1:


Yes daz all is cool - if it was just a random I would not have entered into a discussion in the first place unless I was planning on slam dunking them with venomous words at some point after they had dug a big mahoosive hole  and I was interested so all is good :thumbup1:

Well you did ask about me ass - and I should add - that it wasnt me that said I had a crinkly bottom - it was my son :confused1: ...we all know kids dont lie :lol: :lol: :lol:



Kate1976 said:


> Ohhhhh you brave lady...you wait till he gets in here


well - I was hoping that a flurry of posts would cover it up ...wasnt prepared for anyone quoting it  :innocent:


----------



## 3752

i see pain in your future girl.....


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Pscarb said:


> i see pain in your future girl.....


ha ha ha Paul has spoken, i wouldn't want to be in your shoes Jem


----------



## Khaos1436114653

hilly said:


> a big part of dc training is training hams before quads and these guys make lots of progression.
> 
> I think the main reaosn people *dnt like to do hams first is that their ego takes a hit when the weight they are using for leg press/squats drops down due to working hams first.*
> 
> or atleast this is the reason i prefer to do quads first haha


i hate trying to do leg ext with pumped hams, i don't care what weight i use, i work the muscle hence why my hams match my quads on stage, but hey maybe i'm just "gifted"


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> i see pain in your future girl.....


that's the spirit paul :thumb: bring it on 



Khaos said:


> ha ha ha Paul has spoken, i wouldn't want to be in your shoes Jem


what can I say - I'm a masochist :laugh:



Khaos said:


> i hate trying to do leg ext with pumped hams, i don't care what weight i use, i work the muscle hence why my hams match my quads on stage, but hey maybe i'm just "gifted"


prob not though :tongue:


----------



## 3752

i will just say that i actually agree with the guys you need to break the mold and prioritise the muscle group, far to many do quads first because they want to do big lifts then they rush through their hamstrings....i have been training hamstrings first for the last 8 weeks since the british so they can catch up with my quads and Emma will be doing the same.....


----------



## defdaz

That's fantastic news! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

LMAO !!!


----------



## Kate1976

Just so you know ......more piccies have been added to our NABBA heat album


----------



## Greyphantom

Right first things first... memo to self where fresh cotton next training session with Jem 

Sounds like things are progressing Jem... albeit not in your eyes, but then us body dysmorphs all have that cross to bear...


----------



## Beklet

Greyphantom said:


> Right first things first... memo to self where fresh cotton next training session with Jem
> 
> Sounds like things are progressing Jem... albeit not in your eyes, but then us body dysmorphs all have that cross to bear...


No dysmorph here I really am getting soft and weak lol! :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Hahahahahaha I have not weighed this much since I was pregnant 9 yrs ago....that's not body dysmorphia - that's fact !!!!

buuuuuut did the stomach pinching thing tonight with training partner - and I have a lot less fat there than he does ...which was quite funny as he was gutted because his abs are more clearly defined than mine - a lot more ...

Anyway - just got back and I am knackered - feel in need of some stims paul - we need to talk lol - superpump isnt working anymore and I wont take eph...suggestions please !


----------



## Beklet

Liquid Fury?


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Anyway - just got back and I am knackered - feel in need of some stims paul - we need to talk lol - superpump isnt working anymore and I wont take eph...suggestions please !


all in good time all in good time....if we put things in to soon then there will be nothing to change to when you hit the wall later in the prep....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Liquid Fury?


LOL are you sponsored by Extreme as well - fekkin whole bunch of extreme peddlers on this site :lol: :lol: :lol:

One of the few I haven't tried as it goes - pricey isnt it LOL ... 



Pscarb said:


> all in good time all in good time....if we put things in to soon then there will be nothing to change to when you hit the wall later in the prep....


Fooks sake I am tired man :ban: :lol: Hitting head against wall reet now ...whaddya want...blood ?  

Well everyone else can take eph and all that baloney and I can't and I'm missing oot here ...

Hmmmph [this is a strop in case you hadnt noticed] ...

Oh and I have bleeding cytolean and mitotropin awaiting opening ...suspense is killing me - posh boxes lined up awaiting usage and all that :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Also while I am moaning - might as well say that elbow is still not better ....have not properly trained biceps for about a month because of it ...now is affecting all rowing movements.

Have got sports massage and having someone look at it again tomorrow but resting it IS not curing it and it's down forearm now !!! slight movements hurt more than heavier ones - e.g. turning a door handle rather than lifting weights .... MEH


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Liquid fury works differently... if you are becoming immune to NO based products its a good alternative... then when you go back to NO products you should get the full effect again 

Its no more expensive than other products either when you work out servings etc


----------



## Khaos1436114653

yep it's official "KHAOS IS GIFTED"


----------



## RACK

Yeah it was me who text last night  I did get your reply but only this morning when my phone decided to pull a Jesus and come back to life.

I'll give ya another text later on lol


----------



## Jem

Well re prewo formulas - will at some point try liquid fury - it's actually a lot cheaper than the gaspari stuff z - I was jesting.

For the minute - Pro Slams are readily available so will stack with Superpump today and see how I get on. May try some plasmajets at some point too.

This morning I am battered - could not get out of bed, felt as though I was on a come down ffs ...no fasted cardio - managed to drive the car [just] and have had breakfast ...I have a massage booked in at 1.30 and may go back to bed before this !!!! It's frustrating as I have a lot of stuff to sort out - not least, on the work front ....not sure why I am sooo very tired - just not like me !


----------



## JB74

Zara-Leoni said:


> Liquid fury works differently... if you are becoming immune to NO based products its a good alternative... then when you go back to NO products you should get the full effect again
> 
> Its no more expensive than other products either when you work out servings etc


just ordered some of this myself should have arrived by the time i am home at the weekend.

will be interesting too see how it works on me


----------



## defdaz

Same here Jem, can't wake up properly. Just downed an eph and yet another coffee and then I'm going to drag myself to the gym and see what happens. Meh. Crap days help you appreciate the good days I guess! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Same here Jem, can't wake up properly. Just downed an eph and yet another coffee and then I'm going to drag myself to the gym and see what happens. Meh. Crap days help you appreciate the good days I guess! :thumb:


and guess what ....I am supposed to be there and have had to cancel....

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I am gutted !

Looked in the mirror before I went for my massage and caught sight of my elbow ....looked like it had a bubble like swelling around it - like it was filled with water like a big blister ??? but thought I might be imagining it ...until I showed Danny !

Yep tennis elbow alert big time ....the thing hurts all the time now - constant throbbing pain - I dont even need to do anything !

after he has worked on it it is even worse so will be icing it tonight and resting FOOOOOOOOK :cursing:

He also noticed that I have oedema - that'll be all the water I'm holding :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

think my body is going into melt down :cool2:


----------



## defdaz

Sh*t 

Oedema... gh related maybe?

Really bad news on the elbow mate, did you get the mega cissus / chond / glucos? Lots of icing and heating em...

At least it won't stop you doing cardio and glutes eh!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Sh*t
> 
> Oedema... gh related maybe?
> 
> Really bad news on the elbow mate, did you get the mega cissus / chond / glucos? Lots of icing and heating em...
> 
> At least it won't stop you doing cardio and glutes eh!


Think it has to be dazzle - not anything else different in lifestyle or diet and unless it's the immaculate conception re-run i am definitely not pregnant :lol: :lol: :lol:

still have not got the cissus - forgot about it and thought prob was resolved to be honest ...reckon h&b should do it though - will go there tomorrow I think - if I have any energy at all !

cardio and ass it is lol


----------



## chrisj22

Man, that suck a$$ bigtime mate 

What you gonna' do to sort it, Em?


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> Man, that suck a$$ bigtime mate
> 
> What you gonna' do to sort it, Em?


moan like a b!tch in here and rest and drink water


----------



## defdaz

h&b don't do it Em, crap eh. myprotein.co.uk do though :thumb:

And ice and hot water bottle too *hint hint*


----------



## Kate1976

Ahhhh that is balls Em......not much esle contructive to say miss that hasn't already been said!!

How the diet is going OK?


----------



## Jem

yep diet is the easy part at the moment katie ! although did have a bowl of oats today because I was so miserable - few extra carbs in there but fook it - paul steps in very soon to tell me what to eat so few oats this week aint gonna make one hell of a difference being as my body wants to hold onto all the water in the world anyway LOL x


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> LOL are you sponsored by Extreme as well - fekkin whole bunch of extreme peddlers on this site :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> One of the few I haven't tried as it goes - pricey isnt it LOL ...
> 
> :tongue:


Lol no I'm not but I was told it's different from Superpump and is good to use when you've built up a tolerance to other stuff - I've never used either tbh so couldn't really comment


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lol no I'm not but I was told it's different from Superpump and is good to use when you've built up a tolerance to other stuff - I've never used either tbh so couldn't really comment


LOL it's like groundhog day :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nah I will - when I can actually train summit - which isnt occurring reet now :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

x


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> yep diet is the easy part at the moment katie ! although did have a bowl of oats today because I was so miserable - few extra carbs in there but fook it - paul steps in very soon to tell me what to eat so few oats this week aint gonna make one hell of a difference being as my body wants to hold onto all the water in the world anyway LOL x


Oats:drool: :crying:

Hope yer elby feels better soon:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Oats:drool: :crying:
> 
> Hope yer elby feels better soon:thumbup1:


Dont I know it stephen  oats are the bestest thing in the world evie in the off season :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: not a lot better !

spesh with milk :tongue:

YUMMY !

hoping the biscuiteering includes oats as part and parcel ....oatie biscuits kick ass :whistling:

Re elbow - so do I chicken ...it's awfully distressing


----------



## Zara-Leoni

parmos said:


> just ordered some of this myself should have arrived by the time i am home at the weekend.
> 
> will be interesting too see how it works on me


I like it tbh... NO products can make me feel really sicky and icky....



Jem said:


> and guess what ....I am supposed to be there and have had to cancel....
> 
> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I am gutted !
> 
> Looked in the mirror before I went for my massage and caught sight of my elbow ....looked like it had a bubble like swelling around it - like it was filled with water like a big blister ??? but thought I might be imagining it ...until I showed Danny !
> 
> Yep tennis elbow alert big time ....the thing hurts all the time now - constant throbbing pain - I dont even need to do anything !
> 
> after he has worked on it it is even worse so will be icing it tonight and resting FOOOOOOOOK :cursing:
> 
> He also noticed that I have oedema - that'll be all the water I'm holding :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> think my body is going into melt down :cool2:


Thats a nightmare! Shouldn't you go to docs or summat chick? xx


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Dont I know it stephen  oats are the bestest thing in the world evie in the off season :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: not a lot better !
> 
> spesh with milk :tongue:
> 
> YUMMY !
> 
> hoping the biscuiteering includes oats as part and parcel ....oatie biscuits kick ass :whistling:
> 
> Re elbow - so do I chicken ...it's awfully distressing


Morrisons do a thing called oaties or something in the cake section, just like a buttery oat flapjack with a chunky layer of chocolate on top, one of my new faves:thumb:

The art of biscuiteering is being ruined by these mass producing "game biscuits" and "player cookies" but I suppose like any industry the finest hand made ones will continue to stay the same.... Boy I can spout some sh1te:lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I like it tbh... NO products can make me feel really sicky and icky....
> 
> Thats a nightmare! Shouldn't you go to docs or summat chick? xx


NOT THE DOCTORS LOL - whenever I go there they wanna do a barrage of blood tests and shoite :lol: :lol: :lol: ...thought there was a budget crisis type thing - the feckers never wanna let me go :whistling:

Try to avoid at all costs - will see how it is by the end of the week 



StephenC said:


> Morrisons do a thing called oaties or something in the cake section, just like a buttery oat flapjack with a chunky layer of chocolate on top, one of my new faves:thumb:
> 
> The art of biscuiteering is being ruined by these mass producing "game biscuits" and "player cookies" but I suppose like any industry the finest hand made ones will continue to stay the same.... Boy I can spout some sh1te:lol:


oooh stephen ....that's tooo much :confused1: what are you trying to do to me man... .... :lol:

told you about those disco biscuits already and others of the same ilk...and yes ...you clearly see where I stand on the traditional biscuits....my feelings are very clear


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i have a HUGE cheesecake in my fridge.................but i aint sharing


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> i have a HUGE cheesecake in my fridge.................but i aint sharing


well I am going to washford mill for my next cheat with my pals - because they do cherry bakewell cheesecake :thumb: ...and I wont be sharing either fattie

where's me feckin t shirt :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Moooooooooooooooorning peeps !!

In a much better mood today - actually have some energy as well

elbow still fooked

still fat

not sure quite why I am so chipper really LOL

Gonna have to be cardio only again today .....missing training quite an awful fookin lot actually ....frustration doesnt cover it

Hoosework to do aplenty

Hair and nails later [well you gotta havent you?]

Food shopping so not inspiring me at the minute ...eating clean and still the water stays ...killing me ! might as well be eating maltesers


----------



## RACK

Try and get to a sports physio Jem. Luckily we have one at work and he helped my elbow big time when doing mma. Also try MP mega cissus, and some MSN, seemed to do the trick for me.


----------



## defdaz

MSM you mean Rack? Yeah I swear by that stuff... anti hayfever, anti-everything! 

Glad you're feeling a bit happier today Em 

I've just realised I've drank a load of pepsi instead of pepsi max... oops. Wondered why I suddenly had a bit of energy!


----------



## RACK

D'oh!!! Yeah sorry MSM. Bloody sauage like fingers of mine!!


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> Hair and nails later [well you gotta havent you?]


i need a job

I wanna get my hair done lol


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Try and get to a sports physio Jem. Luckily we have one at work and he helped my elbow big time when doing mma. Also try MP mega cissus, and some MSN, seemed to do the trick for me.


Bloody perv trying to get me on MSN :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have a sports physio J - that's who I went to see yesterday - and now its more painful lol 

getting cissus yes !cheers J



defdaz said:


> MSM you mean Rack? Yeah I swear by that stuff... anti hayfever, anti-everything!
> 
> Glad you're feeling a bit happier today Em
> 
> I've just realised I've drank a load of pepsi instead of pepsi max... oops. Wondered why I suddenly had a bit of energy!


a week out from comp my hairdresser fed me that too....bottles are too similar she said - and yes - I felt the rush too hahaha

amazing what the right words from the right person can do to make you feel a whole heap better ...I love my spesh friends 



RACK said:


> D'oh!!! Yeah sorry MSM. Bloody sauage like fingers of mine!!


yeah right - freudian slip if ever there was one - you just want me on cam :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

yeah I also recommend MP mega cissus... works freaking wonders... and glucosamine/chondroitin supplement too... along with the msm... hope you start feeling better soon Jem...


----------



## Jem

thanks grey !

so feckin ****ed off ffs - 3 weeks of dieting and still putting weight on - wtf is wrong with my body !!!!! I am close to doing something drastic like double cardio here ...it is really beginning to wind me up

this did not happen last prep ......

Paul I really cannot wait for you to take full feckin control coz I am going mad here ....

Just saying LOL


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> thanks grey !
> 
> so feckin ****ed off ffs - 3 weeks of dieting and still putting weight on - wtf is wrong with my body !!!!! I am close to doing something drastic like double cardio here ...it is really beginning to wind me up
> 
> this did not happen last prep ......
> 
> Paul* I really cannot wait for you to take full feckin control *coz I am going mad here ....
> 
> Just saying LOL


Now them are some dangerous words right there...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Now them are some dangerous words right there...


I mean it ! I'm getting really mad not being able to take fat burners or owt ...driving me fcuking MAAAAAD coz I am just holding and holding and holding WATEEEEEEEER ...I hate this sh!t ...I'm gonna start fcuking running :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

 ..and breathe.... 

3 weeks ......3 weeks ....did I mention 3 weeks and still gaining !

I am NEVER bulking again EVER :whistling:


----------



## Kate1976

Woooooosaaaah Em.......could be the supps...worth stopping them?


----------



## chrisj22

Is there something in the diet that is putting on the weight Em?


----------



## Jem

Got to be the GH ...nowt else different in there ! have lowered the dose as of Monday ...I am getting thoroughly depressed now - I want to see some changes and just feel bloated and huuuuuuuuuuuge ....trying to ignore it but like I said - 3 weeks of depriving myself and it feels like a waste of time !


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> I mean it ! I'm getting really mad not being able to take fat burners or owt ...driving me fcuking MAAAAAD coz I am just holding and holding and holding WATEEEEEEEER ...I hate this sh!t ...I'm gonna start fcuking running :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> ..and breathe....
> 
> 3 weeks ......3 weeks ....did I mention 3 weeks and still gaining !
> 
> I am NEVER bulking again EVER :whistling:


so how long is it then :whistling:

never say never dear girl... I said that about marriage and kids... oopsy...

Best thing is though Jem, you know it will fall off once prep is fully under way and Paul is kicking your fine ar$e all over the place... you will look back and think pffft what was I worrying about...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> so how long is it then :whistling:
> 
> never say never dear girl... I said that about marriage and kids... oopsy...
> 
> Best thing is though Jem, you know it will fall off once prep is fully under way and Paul is kicking your fine ar$e all over the place... you will look back and think pffft what was I worrying about...


I know but if one more person tells me 'whoa you've put some size on' I wont be responsible for my actions ....I am DIETING - dont tell me I'm big you [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

If you're really bothered about water try HRI water balance from boots or supermarkets etc... works well BUT.... you dont NEED to drop water yet 

AND.... quit with the stressing cos the cortisol produced will actually make things worse! Seriously, you've got fecking ages woman!

Now. Two things.....

One... did you say on here you got a photo send on FB of someone with his breeks round his ankles and holding a towel over his bits and 2 birds in the picture laughing? Cos I've just had the same pic and he's not even on my friends list though he has just requested me. Who the feck is that? :confused1:

Two. Frank Mcgrath has just "liked" one of my photos. I think I am about to die happy.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> If you're really bothered about water try HRI water balance from boots or supermarkets etc... works well BUT.... you dont NEED to drop water yet
> 
> AND.... quit with the stressing cos the cortisol produced will actually make things worse! Seriously, you've got fecking ages woman!
> 
> *I know zar but no progress makes me a feckin mad woman - I might as well be eating carbs and chocolate and supreme protein peanut butter pretzel twists [not that I am missing these in particular you understand * :whistling: *] ....and I know paul is gonna come out with the same stuff too - just going round the twwwwwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssst here * :confused1: * 17 weeks actually - not that long really *
> 
> Now. Two things.....
> 
> One... did you say on here you got a photo send on FB of someone with his breeks round his ankles and holding a towel over his bits and 2 birds in the picture laughing? Cos I've just had the same pic and he's not even on my friends list though he has just requested me. Who the feck is that? :confused1:
> 
> *Dean Collins perchance ? he is a chap from my gym - must have spyed you in my friends list *  * LMAO - I saw him tonight as well and he came over to talk to me but didnt mention his pic ...randy fecker eh * :lol: *:lol:* :lol: * can you see how MTed up he is though FPMSL ....post it LOL - I wont but you can * :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:
> 
> Two. Frank Mcgrath has just "liked" one of my photos. I think I am about to die happy.... :lol: :lol:


*B1tch from hell - I hate you so much right now* :cool2: :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> *B1tch from hell - I hate you so much right now* :cool2: :cursing: :lol:


hahaha... its about the only fun thing thats happened to me in ages so I deserve it lmao!!!! :thumb:

Yeah I think thats the chap.... wait the now I'll post the pic and you can tell me if its the same one.... :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> hahaha... its about the only fun thing thats happened to me in ages so I deserve it lmao!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Yeah I think thats the chap.... wait the now I'll post the pic and you can tell me if its the same one.... :lol:


LMFAO that's hilarious :lol: :lol: quick sticks zar


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Quality is a bit pish as am on mobile broadband so image quality is pants to save on download or summat.... can sharpen it on every site except FB... used to be able to but not now :confused1:

Anyhoo.... Is this the chap??


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Quality is a bit pish as am on mobile broadband so image quality is pants to save on download or summat.... can sharpen it on every site except FB... used to be able to but not now :confused1:
> 
> Anyhoo.... Is this the chap??


certainly is :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

that's dean from my gym hahahahahahahahahahah ....oh hahahhahahahahaha

you wait till I see him tomorrow

hahahhahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wonder how many peeps he has sent this to - there was me giving him the benefit of the doubt LMFAO


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> certainly is :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> that's dean from my gym hahahahahahahahahahah ....oh hahahhahahahahaha
> 
> you wait till I see him tomorrow
> 
> hahahhahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I wonder how many peeps he has sent this to - there was me giving him the benefit of the doubt LMFAO


PMSFL... what a hussy eh? 

AND....

OMFG..... FM jst sent me a PM on FB about the pic..... :blink:

(scuse all the initials :lol: )


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> PMSFL... what a hussy eh?
> 
> AND....
> 
> OMFG..... FM jst sent me a PM on FB about the pic..... :blink:
> 
> (scuse all the initials :lol: )


OMFG what did it say ffs :confused1: ....frankly [LOL] I dont really care how I get to spend time in his company ...just sort it out FPMSL


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> OMFG what did it say ffs :confused1: ....frankly [LOL] I dont really care how I get to spend time in his company ...just sort it out FPMSL


.....am gonna have to take this one to pm :lol: :lol: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## RACK

No way has he sent the same pic to mutual friends!!!! FAIL!!!! 

Did you mention you were takin GH on the last page Jem? If so then this will be where the water is coming from. Some people just hold lots of water on it so try not to worry toooooooo much, easier said than done I know.

Also, big thumbs up for the water tabs Zara suggested.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> No way has he sent the same pic to mutual friends!!!! FAIL!!!!
> 
> Did you mention you were takin GH on the last page Jem? If so then this will be where the water is coming from. Some people just hold lots of water on it so try not to worry toooooooo much, easier said than done I know.
> 
> Also, big thumbs up for the water tabs Zara suggested.


LMAO what a twonk eh 

Yep J - and had we both not been fookin up our phones then you would have had all this whinging via text so think yersel lucky :lol: ...I certainly doodly do hold lots of water on it - discovered this much to my chagrin [LIKEY THAT WORD - just popped oot so it did LOL word for the day ...chagrin heeeee] ....

aye - and Ive been up and down on the scales like a fat biatch day before a weight watchers meeting  ...yep I know Paul - satdi is weigh in day ....but feck me what a [email protected] ... was like magnetic compulsion ...drawn to them nekkid every morning like a lusty lady chasing the gardener :innocent:

soooo this morning it looks like things might be settling - but I know paul will throw a wobbler ...because it says 2 lbs down since monday ...but what if I get on tomorrow morning and it has gone back on :whistling: ...which I know [through bitter past experiences], can quite easily happen ...

Hoping this is the beginnings of my beautiful relationship with water loss :beer:and subsequent fat blasting ....

Phew - got that off me chest !


----------



## RACK

Easy fix, DO NOT GET ON THE SCALES UNTIL SATURDAY!!!!!!

I once got weighed on a friday and thought Paul was gonna hunt me down lol

You know what you're own head's like hun and it drives you mad, that you do indeed drive yourself mad in a vicious circle kinda way.

You've found out that the only thing you've changed this time is addin the GH, so now you know it's that causing the water, end of prob.

And you know my phone's always on, since being a good boy it's pretty useless now too so send me something...... anything to make me feel wanted hahahaha


----------



## TheHammer

hey i was just about to claim 1st right in the spot the bulge thread before it got deleted, since i am in birmingham i recon id be first there so its gotta give me 1st place lmao


----------



## Jem

TheHammer said:


> hey i was just about to claim 1st right in the spot the bulge thread before it got deleted, since i am in birmingham i recon id be first there so its gotta give me 1st place lmao


what happened ? who deleted it ? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Easy fix, DO NOT GET ON THE SCALES UNTIL SATURDAY!!!!!!
> 
> I once got weighed on a friday and thought Paul was gonna hunt me down lol
> 
> You know what you're own head's like hun and it drives you mad, that you do indeed drive yourself mad in a vicious circle kinda way.
> 
> You've found out that the only thing you've changed this time is addin the GH, so now you know it's that causing the water, end of prob.
> 
> And you know my phone's always on, since being a good boy it's pretty useless now too so send me something...... anything to make me feel wanted hahahaha


I know and I know ...cant help it though :confused1:

and I hate sending texts on the blackberry coz my nails are too long and the buttons are small - stoopid phone - hate it :cursing:

but I will x


----------



## TheHammer

i thnk it got deleted or im just doin one of my man looks again lol

Also im takin the fact that you never said no as a yes and im holding you to it lol!!!!


----------



## 3752

I think someone said to you it was all water weight and that it would settle over time maybe that person did not say it load ienough for you to hear it???

you don't use water tablets with water retention from GH as it will settle on its own and water tablets will cause a rebound which then = mind fukc.....

keep off the fukcing scales all it acheives is to fukc with your head....


----------



## SK-XO

TheHammer said:


> i thnk it got deleted or im just doin one of my man looks again lol
> 
> Also im takin the fact that you never said no as a yes and im holding you to it lol!!!!


I claimed the rights .

Tell you what I'LL FIGHT YE FIR IT!


----------



## Jem

TheHammer said:


> i thnk it got deleted or im just doin one of my man looks again lol
> 
> Also im takin the fact that you never said no as a yes and im holding you to it lol!!!!


No I've just looked for it and tis gone :whistling: ....gonna pm coflex :laugh:....

I dont know you do I ? LOL :lol:

I thought it best not to respond at all


----------



## SK-XO

Pscarb said:


> I think someone said to you it was all water weight and that it would settle over time maybe that person did not say it load ienough for you to hear it???
> 
> you don't use water tablets with water retention from GH as it will settle on its own and water tablets will cause a rebound which then = mind fukc.....
> 
> keep off the fukcing scales all it acheives is to fukc with your head....


Question PS. Whats a good natural thing to drain water out of the body/skin? apart from vit c?


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> I think someone said to you it was all water weight and that it would settle over time maybe that person did not say it load ienough for you to hear it???
> 
> you don't use water tablets with water retention from GH as it will settle on its own and water tablets will cause a rebound which then = mind fukc.....
> 
> keep off the fukcing scales all it acheives is to fukc with your head....


YEP    it does/has/is :thumbup1:

your fault for making me have the scales back ....chocolate and carbs I can resist even if they're under me nose....scales however ...not so good at avoiding


----------



## TheHammer

you will do soon!!!

**** sorry starting to sound like i freaky stalker kind of person!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOO!!!!

hey sk ill be in and gone before you ever get down from scotland, which is probley a good thing cause you look bigger than me!! i tell you what we will thumb war for the rights!! lmao


----------



## 3752

SK-XO said:


> Question PS. Whats a good natural thing to drain water out of the body/skin? apart from vit c?


dandilion is very good and mild so the rebound is not huge combine this with plenty of fresh water and you should get rid of retention



Jem said:


> scales however ...not so good at avoiding


Try harder :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO

TheHammer said:


> you will do soon!!!
> 
> **** sorry starting to sound like i freaky stalker kind of person!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> hey sk ill be in and gone before you ever get down from scotland, which is probley a good thing cause you look bigger than me!! i tell you what we will thumb war for the rights!! lmao


Don't worry mate your not her only freaky stalker :whistling: .

What about rock paper sizzors, or who can bicep curl the most :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

Pscarb said:


> dandilion is very good and mild so the rebound is not huge combine this with plenty of fresh water and you should get rid of retention
> 
> Try harder :thumb:


Well atm im drinking a ton of water, seem to have a on and off problem where the water retention goes up quite considerably, probs back off the carbs a bit. I'll give that a shot tho cheers :thumb:


----------



## TheHammer

we will hae to go with rock paper siz in that case brother!!


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> dandilion is very good and mild so the rebound is not huge combine this with plenty of fresh water and you should get rid of retention
> 
> Try harder :thumb:


ok ....lol

erm so can I get some dandelion 

oh does dandelion and burdock count :bounce: - feckin years since I saw that :thumb: think I dropped the last bottle of it on my foot and was those glass Barrs ones that you used to take back to the shop and get 10p for [you'd remember that paul ... :whistling: ]


----------



## Kate1976

Hey miss...quick fly by! Not much constructive to say apart from you know how your body reacts...give it time and all will come good !

Excited to see what you look like for this coming comp  I will pack me airhorn and some percy pigs ...lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> ok ....lol
> 
> *erm so can I get some dandelion *
> 
> oh does dandelion and burdock count :bounce: - feckin years since I saw that :thumb: think I dropped the last bottle of it on my foot and was those glass Barrs ones that you used to take back to the shop and get 10p for [you'd remember that paul ... :whistling: ]


The ones I suggested are dandelion root and a couple other herbs like uvi ursi etc and are much cheaper than whenever i've found dandelion anywhere else 

I dnt like the chemically type ones tbh for reasons paul gave... :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

SK-XO said:


> Well atm im drinking a ton of water, seem to have a on and off problem where the water retention goes up quite considerably, probs back off the carbs a bit. I'll give that a shot tho cheers :thumb:


hows your liver output currently mate? That can affect water retention quite drastically!


----------



## Jem

Percy Pig & GU Rocky Roads ???? awesomeness haah

I cant wait either - coz let's face it -got to be better 2nd time around 

keyboard is fooked..........ffs


----------



## Bettyboo

Hun i tried to PM you but it said its full up if you delete some i can send you a code for H & B that i was given for a big discount  xxx


----------



## Jem

thanks T - think frowningbudda put a thread on last night with it ? same one ? have cleared space now x


----------



## clairey.h

lol think im gonna have to finish our sex chat tomorrow my lovely pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:

behave you


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol think im gonna have to finish our sex chat tomorrow my lovely pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> behave you


LMAO - I didnt realise it was sooooo late :confused1: not sure what happened to time tonight   

I always behave in a manner befitting a gal such as meself  xx


----------



## clairey.h

you mean a

cowbagslutwhore  only joking you know i loves ya  xxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> you mean a
> 
> cowbagslutwhore  only joking you know i loves ya  xxx


I feel I got off lightly there :thumb: ....and dont think I didnt get the last bit either toesuckingbiatchho :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx I loves ya ...big hugs xxx :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

lol I typed it and then saw id been funny without even trying.....hehe guess when it comes to taking the p1ss out of you it sort of comes naturally


----------



## StephenC

hows the elby VMW?


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol I typed it and then saw id been funny without even trying.....hehe guess when it comes to taking the p1ss out of you it sort of comes naturally


I guess it does - see how easily those words pop out though - was the same thing for me  some people really should not take me so very seriously :lol:



StephenC said:


> hows the elby VMW?


howdie cowboy 

I trained shoulders tonight ...went lighter and it felt ok ...still got fluid round it though :confused1:

How is stuff???? doing it or not doing it :confused1:

Biscuiteering good or bad? :whistling:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> howdie cowboy
> 
> I trained shoulders tonight ...went lighter and it felt ok ...still got fluid round it though :confused1:
> 
> How is stuff???? doing it or not doing it :confused1:
> 
> Biscuiteering good or bad? :whistling:


just the bodies way of protecting it, gh is awesome for healing so should be fine in no time:thumbup1:

Seeing Weeman on Sunday, been killing myself all week and have improved considerably, tbh, still think its a no but will keep pushing, if nothing else i'll get a better rebound... I suit being bigger anyway, fits in with my fat heed:lol:

same biscuit now for a while, in pursuit of confection perfection:tongue: its a fruitless pursuit though i think but sometimes you cant put the packet down when you know you should:rolleyes:

Told ya that biscuit sh1t was lyrical genius:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

thought i would post this it had me in stitches my friend text it to me lol

Things that are difficult to say when you are drunk (males)

1. Innovative

2. preliminary

3.proliferation

4. cinnamon

Things that are very difficult to say when drunk

1. Specificity

2. Anti-constitutionalistically

3. Passive-aggressive-disorder

4. Transubstantiate

Things that are down right impossible to say when drunk

1. No thanks im married

2. nope, no more drink for me thanks

3. Sorry but your not really my type

4. No i dont wanna see your panties

5. No i dont want you to suck my cock its fine thanks

6. No please dont sit on my face im asthmatic and wont be able to breathe


----------



## clairey.h

tara are you trying to say something about emma?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> just the bodies way of protecting it, gh is awesome for healing so should be fine in no time:thumbup1:
> 
> Seeing Weeman on Sunday, been killing myself all week and have improved considerably, tbh, still think its a no but will keep pushing, if nothing else i'll get a better rebound... I suit being bigger anyway, fits in with my fat heed:lol:
> 
> same biscuit now for a while, in pursuit of confection perfection:tongue: its a fruitless pursuit though i think but sometimes you cant put the packet down when you know you should:rolleyes:
> 
> Told ya that biscuit sh1t was lyrical genius:lol:


That's what I'm hoping stephen 

Now then - the very fact that you can look at yourself and say you are looking better is a wicked sign :thumb: ....JUST DO IT !

Yep bigger is better IMO :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: but do it anyway ...plenty of time for being bigger - have your cake and eat it

as for biscuits ....fruity spice nairns ...awesome ...

me -I tried some of the new fangled ones ...looked amazing on the shelf but I think it was the packaging and coz they were new on the market ...and I craved it for a bit - had a nibble - and found out I should have just waited for home baked goods - you know exactly what's in them dontcha ? :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> thought i would post this it had me in stitches my friend text it to me lol
> 
> Things that are difficult to say when you are drunk (males)
> 
> 1. Innovative
> 
> 2. preliminary
> 
> 3.proliferation
> 
> 4. cinnamon
> 
> Things that are very difficult to say when drunk
> 
> 1. Specificity
> 
> 2. Anti-constitutionalistically
> 
> 3. Passive-aggressive-disorder
> 
> 4. Transubstantiate
> 
> Things that are down right impossible to say when drunk
> 
> 1. No thanks im married
> 
> 2. nope, no more drink for me thanks
> 
> 3. Sorry but your not really my type
> 
> 4. No i dont wanna see your panties
> 
> 5. No i dont want you to suck my cock its fine thanks
> 
> 6. No please dont sit on my face im asthmatic and wont be able to breathe





clairey.h said:


> tara are you trying to say something about emma?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMAO ....I dont drink ....

so erm what's my excuse :innocent:

OOOOOh for men ? LOL....I dont see drunken men ...


----------



## Bettyboo

clairey.h said:


> tara are you trying to say something about emma?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL no i was just bored, saw you's lot are still up and thought I would just spread some laughter... innocent honest miss


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> That's what I'm hoping stephen
> 
> Now then - the very fact that you can look at yourself and say you are looking better is a wicked sign :thumb: ....JUST DO IT !
> 
> Yep bigger is better IMO :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: but do it anyway ...plenty of time for being bigger - have your cake and eat it
> 
> as for biscuits ....fruity spice nairns ...awesome ...
> 
> me -I tried some of the new fangled ones ...looked amazing on the shelf but I think it was the packaging and coz they were new on the market ...and I craved it for a bit - had a nibble - and found out I should have just waited for home baked goods - you know exactly what's in them dontcha ? :innocent:


its not a matter of just doing it, or wanting to be bigger for doing it, i ned to get into a condition where i wont be embarresed to stand on stage and the stark reality is that it may have to be next year, what will be will be

Everyone keeps telling me to have a few cheat weekends on the Aldi disco biscuits but once you find one you like the llok of, its hard to wafer:lol:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> its not a matter of just doing it, or wanting to be bigger for doing it, i ned to get into a condition where i wont be embarresed to stand on stage and the stark reality is that it may have to be next year, what will be will be
> 
> Everyone keeps telling me to have a few cheat weekends on the Aldi disco biscuits but once you find one you like the llok of, its hard to wafer:lol:


Hmmm I can appreciate that of course - so long as your self image is not warped - sure bri will be perfickly honest though  ...I'm biased - I just wanna see you in small pants mwahahaha ! 

LMAO :lol: ...wafering is sooo last season...everyone keeps telling me that Nice ones are best but I just think they're boring....there is one totally awesome biscuit but it was hidden behind the disco biscuits, is slightly damaged and I thought it had a whoops label on it - I think I was wrong to overlook it and now it might be past the sell by date ....just the way the cookie crumbles eh :confused1:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Hmmm I can appreciate that of course - so long as your self image is not warped - sure bri will be perfickly honest though  ...I'm biased - I just wanna see you in small pants mwahahaha !
> 
> LMAO :lol: ...wafering is sooo last season...everyone keeps telling me that Nice ones are best but I just think they're boring....there is one totally awesome biscuit but it was hidden behind the disco biscuits, is slightly damaged and I thought it had a whoops label on it - I think I was wrong to overlook it and now it might be past the sell by date ....just the way the cookie crumbles eh :confused1:


pics in pants can be done any time for a fee:whistling:

My self image? nah im perfectly aware of what I am, a rough looking guy who manages to punch above his weight by being larger than the average bloke, doing ok for cash and generally just being whats known affectionately north of the border as a good cvnt ie ugly Alpha:lol:

biscuits to be replied to 2moro at a decent hour when i can solve the cryptic clues:lol:

Cookie crumbles = Loving your work:thumb:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> pics in pants can be done any time for a fee:whistling:
> 
> *Yes very enterprising stephen ...how come it works for you though...if I were to say that - in your position - it would just be wrong ...and I might even get a couple of pervy pms *  * Anyway - you wanna charge me * :confused1:  *...well in all my days - I have never been so afronted *
> 
> *- I like it * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> My self image? nah im perfectly aware of what I am, a rough looking guy who manages to punch above his weight by being larger than the average bloke, doing ok for cash and generally just being whats known affectionately north of the border as a good cvnt ie ugly Alpha:lol:
> 
> *Sounds perfect ....bar the A word which I hate almost as much as the T word [....but I'm getting used to the C word [thanks to bedford posse] ....]*
> 
> *TBF - tis not the word I hate - it's the people who aspire to be it without understanding what it is .... I hate them *
> 
> biscuits to be replied to 2moro at a decent hour when i can solve the cryptic clues:lol:
> 
> Cookie crumbles = Loving your work:thumb:


Short supply on material now methinks - we might have to move onto deli section [but wait ...pork doesnt sound quite so innocent] ...cakes ....cakes are good :laugh:

Finished work yet ? havent you taken time off before show date ? I had to have 2 weeks - not quite sure how people manage it otherwise ...


----------



## stonecoldzero

hello jem

am i safe?


----------



## Jem

stonecoldzero said:


> hello jem
> 
> am i safe?


 :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:

course you are ! gents are always welcome :thumbup1: glad you came back too


----------



## Jem

WOwsers - just had an awesome gym session helped along by the fact that Emma James [my hero LOL] came into train woohoo. I was so conscious of not wanting to interrupt her session but she is a chatty lady just like moi !

What an awesome woman - love her ! had a good chat with her and am totally ready to go ...more enthusiasm than ever and she said I looked good which made my night haha

She also said I can talk to her anytime my head is fooked during prep which she may live to regret !!!


----------



## Jem

well here's me ickle shoulders that I've been working sooo hard on - made some progress I think and I cant make meself feel better looking at the scales so pics will have to make do 

Obviously I am clearly a 'full house' at the moment  but when dieted down I should have a better shoulder to waist ratio :thumbup1:


----------



## skinnyfat

deffo look look like you could pull a plough  well strong. You can really see it.


----------



## Ryan16

glad you had a good session! what did you train  ?


----------



## Jem

skinnyfat said:


> deffo look look like you could pull a plough  well strong. You can really see it.


LMAO pull a plough :lol: you saying I'm a cow  ...fanks ...I think :lol: :lol: :lol:



Ryan16 said:


> glad you had a good session! what did you train  ?


well ended up doing tris and calves ...been a funny week as my elbow is still bad ...nice session though - bit of an eclectic mix - but jay cutler trains them together so who am I to argue :whistling:


----------



## skinnyfat

Jem said:


> LMAO pull a plough :lol: you saying I'm a cow  ...fanks ...I think :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> naw min...Im saying you look mega strong, jee whizz hard to give a fellow chick a compliment. :laugh:.....wait wait....yeah Jem...you look tooooooned pmsl x


----------



## stephy

I see booooooooobies :lol:


----------



## skinnyfat

stephy said:


> I see booooooooobies :lol:


7th sense:thumb:


----------



## Jem

naw min...Im saying you look mega strong, jee whizz hard to give a fellow chick a compliment. :laugh:.....wait wait....yeah Jem...you look tooooooned pmsl x


----------



## stephy

even when i gained weight it never went to my boobs, it would go to my back and the bits at the sides but never my actual boobs :lol:

Thank god for implants


----------



## skinnyfat

I just feel a bit erm beefy at the moment so not good at taking compliments the way in which they are meant  cheers hun :bounce:

I know what you mean, Ive just started cutting and I have to say about 5lbs ago I was paranoid when peeps started gun warring with me:lol: lean gains...if only! x


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> even when i gained weight it never went to my boobs, it would go to my back and the bits at the sides but never my actual boobs :lol:
> 
> Thank god for implants


I know steph - gonna see what happens this prep ...they came back perter than ever before, amazed I was  ...space this watch :whistling:

Loving the big hair line though - tis true :tongue: x



skinnyfat said:


> I just feel a bit erm beefy at the moment so not good at taking compliments the way in which they are meant  cheers hun :bounce:
> 
> I know what you mean, Ive just started cutting and I have to say about 5lbs ago I was paranoid when peeps started gun warring with me:lol: lean gains...if only! x


Yep headfook city sf ...nasty business is bulking - feel like Oprah feckin Winfrey :lol: x


----------



## Ryan16

Jem said:


> well ended up doing tris and calves ...been a funny week as my elbow is still bad ...nice session though - bit of an eclectic mix - but jay cutler trains them together so who am I to argue :whistling:


that is one weird mix :whistling: only time ive ever seen something mixed with legs is shoulders and legs! lol hopefully the elbows better soon


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> Yep headfook city sf ...nasty business is bulking - feel like Oprah feckin Winfrey :lol: x


What you feel, Fat, Rich and *Black*??? what the hell are taking:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> What you feel, Fat, Rich and *Black*??? what the hell are taking:lol: :lol: :lol:


Carbohydrates

Escort work

MT2

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> WOwsers - just had an awesome gym session helped along by the fact that Emma James [my hero LOL] came into train woohoo. I was so conscious of not wanting to interrupt her session but she is a chatty lady just like moi !
> 
> *What an awesome woman* - love her ! had a good chat with her and am totally ready to go ...more enthusiasm than ever and she said I looked good which made my night haha
> 
> She also said I can talk to her anytime my head is fooked during prep which she may live to regret !!!


Isn't she just? :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Isn't she just? :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


yep - when someone like Emma comes in it would be rude not to chat eh!


----------



## Jem

Knaaaaaaaaaaaaackered - just woke up and my head is still pounding - one of those headaches that you go to bed with and wake up next morning with ...not nice

Was supposed to be in manchester today training with me pal jen but had to cancel as I cannot face the drive ....dont want dieting to affect socialising but sometimes it just does. oh **** - just remembered - have nail appt at 11.30 and I havent even got dressed .....


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Nail appt FFS woman...........


----------



## weeman

i need to get my sparkly nails done for my show next week too :lol:

yeah you THINK i'm kidding.


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> Nail appt FFS woman...........


 *Purely functional andy - I keep clanging plates off them and they bruise and fall off - put acrylics on and nails are protected - simples * 



weeman said:


> i need to get my sparkly nails done for my show next week too :lol:
> 
> yeah you THINK i'm kidding.


Erm nope .....I really dont :lol: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Ah I'm happy today - seem to have lost 3lbs this week and absolutely no idea how, as I've been eating crap all week. Maybe all that running crap is finally starting to work - I'm panicking slightly though in case it's actually muscle I've lost :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Ah I'm happy today - seem to have lost 3lbs this week and absolutely no idea how, as I've been eating crap all week. Maybe all that running crap is finally starting to work - I'm panicking slightly though in case it's actually muscle I've lost :laugh:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

go on girlie !!! ...more than me anyway bex :thumb:

Mine is stable now at least ...hoping this is the beginning of torturous weeks of fat blasting !

sssssh - what you like ...when you do eventually drop you start worrying its muscle LOL ...cant be - s'not enough of a drop to be muscle - fat goes first [im sticking with that line btw :whistling: ] xx


----------



## kirkelliott

alrite babes hows u ? x


----------



## Jem

kirkelliott said:


> alrite babes hows u ? x


Good thanks kirky - I'm all preened and primped and ready to roll for another week. Cheat meal was disastrous - just NOT HUNGRY :cursing: sods law isnt it ...

how's diet and training ?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

weeman said:


> i need to get my sparkly nails done for my show next week too :lol:
> 
> yeah you THINK i'm kidding.


Nope i know you aint kidding:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Feeling vicious today ...something must be working

would quite like to annihilate a few people ....


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Feeling vicious today ...something must be working
> 
> would quite like to annihilate a few people ....


 :2guns:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> :2guns:


  yep - that would be dangerous in my hands today stephen ........why are people such big fat tossers - do they sense the 'fcuk off' vibe and wind you up more subsequently :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Ryan16

im guessing someone realllyyyy fvcked you off today :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> im guessing someone realllyyyy fvcked you off today :whistling:


Most people I came into contact with today managed to fook me off ryan ...definitely them not me LMAO :lol:

Ok so I was a moody b!tch today ...I'll admit it 

Trained legs - had a cannotshot and wowsers I love it - was just what I needed - total aggression - even managed to do pscarb legs routine cept in reverse so hams first then leg exts x 12 sets superset with leg press FST7 stylie :thumb: ...was growling like a rabid dog and loving it - my little teardrop might hurt a tad tomorrow though :lol:

cannonshots for the win :thumb: ...it's better than superpump but does have eph in it ...with narnigine and summit else with patent pending ....god knows what I just put into me body but jeeze louise I was buzzing :lol: :lol: ...makes you very thirsty though - I have had 5 litres of water so far today plus more besides and still drinking ....

It will probably get banned very soon - think this is the closest thing to Ultimate Orange .... :bounce:


----------



## kirkelliott

Jem said:


> Good thanks kirky - I'm all preened and primped and ready to roll for another week. Cheat meal was disastrous - just NOT HUNGRY :cursing: sods law isnt it ...
> 
> how's diet and training ?


lost 5 pounds so far in 12 days and am feeling the diet alot last few days.. tired and quiet! lol all be worth it! my cheat meal is to come tonight I am hungry but i will porb be asleep in next 20mins and miss it! hahaha

Preened and Pimped! go on gal

Speak soon x


----------



## poshbird

Wish I had your motivation Jem! Not been well for a couple weeks so I had stop training and rest for a bit... but i'm finding it hard to train again


----------



## Jem

kirkelliott said:


> lost 5 pounds so far in 12 days and am feeling the diet alot last few days.. tired and quiet! lol all be worth it! my cheat meal is to come tonight I am hungry but i will porb be asleep in next 20mins and miss it! hahaha
> 
> Preened and Pimped! go on gal
> 
> Speak soon x


Nice one kirk ...course it will be worth it - that is the only thing that keeps me going at it ...meh - Im not with it on cheats at the min, not sure what is wrong with me ! strange indeed !

Gotta primp and preen - I spend so much time around men in the gym it's nice to sit in a beauty salon with girls sometimes and be feminine :thumb :x



poshbird said:


> Wish I had your motivation Jem! Not been well for a couple weeks so I had stop training and rest for a bit... but i'm finding it hard to train again


Hi burd  - sometimes the rest is good and you can come back and kick ass ! watch some vids for inspiration - always a motivator I find :thumbup1: Sometimes I wonder why on earth I cant settle for being skinny - it's a lot easier to achieve and maintain and I do love cardio BUT I just can't bear the thought of soft flab :lol:


----------



## Jem

Hams

3 sets of lying leg curls @ 70kg x 12 reps

superset with

seated leg curls at 50kgs - 3 x 10 reps

then - 3 more sets of lying leg curls [with assistance to hold and squeeze at top & bottom]

superset with

glute/ham busters on hyperextension - 3 sets of 20 bw only

Quads

4 sets of atg squats - 10 rep range

40kg x 3

60kg x 1

no assistance so was scared to go heavy

Leg exts fst7

7 sets of 15 reps 20kgs

superset with

Leg Press

100kg x 2 sets of 10 with 10 sec pause

130kg x 2 sets of 10 with 10 sec pause

then

Leg exts - 5 sets of 12 reps 20kgs

10 mins cool down treadmill to get some blood back in paralysed legs


----------



## Ryan16

Awk its cool jem everyone gets like that, i got like that earlier i totally flipped at my lil sis (14) then broke down cause i did that and felt so bad :lol:

Thats some leg sesh! How the fook can you do cardio after that leg session :lol: my sesh is half the amount of that and i dont do cardio after! Lol

Also if youve no spotter why not go in a power rack? Thats what i do when i want to go heavy


----------



## Jem

Ryan16 said:


> Awk its cool jem everyone gets like that, i got like that earlier i totally flipped at my lil sis (14) then broke down cause i did that and felt so bad :lol:
> 
> Thats some leg sesh! How the fook can you do cardio after that leg session :lol: my sesh is half the amount of that and i dont do cardio after! Lol
> 
> Also if youve no spotter why not go in a power rack? Thats what i do when i want to go heavy


Hmmm had a moody day all round - but it happens 

I only did 10 mins :whistling: ...that was so that I could begin to walk again :laugh:

No I do usually have a training partner - he was sick with a poorly tum today and I trained hams with someone then did quads on me own  ...was quite nice not going too heavy - never would've got away with it if he was in so I was making the most of the break :tongue:


----------



## Ryan16

ahh i see  well suppose a break from going heavys always good! whens the next workout ? how do you feel working out on the weekend? i hate it personally lol much prefer during the week but if i havto on the weekends i will lol


----------



## Kate1976

Impressive leggy sess Em......just the thought of the FSTs make my stomach churn!

Hope all is well miss?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Impressive leggy sess Em......just the thought of the FSTs make my stomach churn!
> 
> Hope all is well miss?


Morning katiecoo - I'm getting all fidgety and nervous about paul's prep now ...trying to even everything out before it starts for real ...and wondering why I am bothering :whistling: 

Dunno re legs - didnt mean to do it at all ...just got the aggression going from that cannon shot and I was feeling vicious anyway so just snarled it oot :lol:

Feeling leaner anyway - still ripping seams of all my leggings - but that just makes me feel hulk like 

How's you ?


----------



## aeon

Top journal Jem, loads home trurths here !! no holds barred 

Nae on a more serious note, you prep seems to be well on track and nerves are always a good thing. Keep doing what your doing :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

aeon said:


> Top journal Jem, loads home trurths here !! no holds barred
> 
> Nae on a more serious note, you prep seems to be well on track and nerves are always a good thing. Keep doing what your doing :thumbup1:


ah thanks chicken :lol: Bit Emmerdalesque eh ! I just cannot keep me gob shut truth be told - tis like me diary - bit worrying considering the amount of traffic on this forum but whatever :thumbup1:

I'm doing it and doing it in a fashion only I can which is mucho rants and raves and complaints and grunts and groans and a touch of smut when the moment seizes me :innocent:

Hope things are going better for you too matie


----------



## Jem

suppose I should update with something ...being as I fell asleep all through when I was supposed to be training erm well not a lot to report really ! except that I will prob be up all night now as I have had about 5hrs surplus sleep and missed 2 meals ...off for a pro dessert now I think

Just waiting to hear from paul about next week when I will be 16 weeks out - he is very quiet at the moment ...kinda like the calm before the storm type thing - oh dear !


----------



## Greyphantom

Brace yourself Jem... lol at sleeping... sleeping, training... sleeping, training hmmm what to do...


----------



## RACK

Not got much to add apart from "heyup x" I'll have a quick catch up when get a few more mins x


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Brace yourself Jem... lol at sleeping... sleeping, training... sleeping, training hmmm what to do...


Mwahahaha and that about sums it up in a nutshell D ....hell - let's wrap this journal up right here, right now ...we know how it's gonna go for the next couple of hundred pages anyhoo :lol: :lol: :lol:

Incidentally - just woke up and erm off to do cardio and then eat and then erm train 

But wait - I really am gonna get to Wickes and buy blade for lawnmower so I can sort the garden .....oh yeah - and paintbrushes for painting the hall .....mebbe :thumb:



RACK said:


> Not got much to add apart from "heyup x" I'll have a quick catch up when get a few more mins x


Eazzzzie J :laugh:...I know - had a look in a couple of journals - think everyone's in a slump so I got feck all to add meself - when I'm stuck for words ya know it's slow around here

and I will text ya ...yes I will :beer:x


----------



## RACK

I'll let ya off but only cos you've been nice with me lately and not had a go hahaha x


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I'll let ya off but only cos you've been nice with me lately and not had a go hahaha x


Ssssssh J - I'm always nice 

you know I know what you know ...and what is real and what is not - and when I have a go - it's because I care  nuff said methinks x


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Mwahahaha and that about sums it up in a nutshell D ....hell - let's wrap this journal up right here, right now ...we know how it's gonna go for the next couple of hundred pages anyhoo :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Incidentally - just woke up and erm off to do cardio and then eat and then erm train
> 
> But wait - I really am gonna get to Wickes and buy blade for lawnmower so I can sort the garden .....oh yeah - and paintbrushes for painting the hall .....mebbe :thumb:


fecking gardens... who ever invented them needs a slapping... 

and dont forget the car crashes and agro people... cant wrap up the journal yet till we have had at least 3 of each...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> fecking gardens... who ever invented them needs a slapping...
> 
> and dont forget the car crashes and agro people... cant wrap up the journal yet till we have had at least 3 of each...


Oh my dear god - please let's have no more car crashes :lol: :lol:...when I am on that bloody cannon shot stuff & had no carbs, I drive like a nutter ...well I prob drive like a nutter best of times tbh ...

as for aggro from people - I have decided to trod the path of ...it will only get to me if I let it ...like the, 'it's your reaction to the situation that upsets you, not the aggravotor' - sounds good but erm - we'll see :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Good luck with both there Jem... I have also tried to follow said path of "its my reaction not their actions" but for some reason I cannot stick to it for too long, probably cos there are so many prats out there... :lol:


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> Ssssssh J - I'm always nice
> 
> you know I know what you know ...and what is real and what is not - and when I have a go - it's because I care  nuff said methinks x


My god I had to read that s-l-o-w-l-y :laugh: Yeah you know that I know you're right x


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Good luck with both there Jem... I have also tried to follow said path of "its my reaction not their actions" but for some reason I cannot stick to it for too long, probably cos there are so many prats out there... :lol:


tons of the fookers D and they all come along at the same time - much like buses [perish the thought ...*shudder*] :lol: :lol:



RACK said:


> My god I had to read that s-l-o-w-l-y :laugh: Yeah you know that I know you're right x


I know that's why I did it - but it's right ..and so am I ..you're right :lol: :lol: :lol: x


----------



## Jem

Oh and rob ....you feckin don't !!!! LMAO ;-) ...gonna kill claire hahahahahah cowbagslutwhore xx


----------



## leafman

BOO :whistling: Just havin a lil catch up jem hope everything going well for u :thumbup1: Im hoping to be back on board bit more now my head is half way out of me ar2e


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Morning katiecoo - I'm getting all fidgety and nervous about paul's prep now ...trying to even everything out before it starts for real ...and wondering why I am bothering :whistling:
> 
> Dunno re legs - didnt mean to do it at all ...just got the aggression going from that cannon shot and I was feeling vicious anyway so just snarled it oot :lol:
> 
> Feeling leaner anyway - still ripping seams of all my leggings - but that just makes me feel hulk like
> 
> How's you ?


Hey you...looks like all is going swimmingly apart from the usual fcukheads who are sent to test us 

Legging ripping...that's ur awesome quaddles miss :thumb: Am trialling ASGT tonight, so we shall see what that brings!

BTW - what's your comp date again ...21st Nov?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Oh and rob ....you feckin don't !!!! LMAO ;-) ...gonna kill claire hahahahahah cowbagslutwhore xx


oh ffs what have I done THIS time  :whistling: just remember next vist dont drink anything rob gives you :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Jem said:


> Ssssssh J - I'm always nice
> 
> you know I know what you know ...and what is real and what is not - and when I have a go - it's because I care  nuff said methinks x


Awww, now isn't that cute :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey you...looks like all is going swimmingly apart from the usual fcukheads who are sent to test us
> 
> Legging ripping...that's ur awesome quaddles miss :thumb: Am trialling ASGT tonight, so we shall see what that brings!
> 
> BTW - what's your comp date again ...21st Nov?


Aye things are ok katie - lemme know how you get on with this ASGT ...I am sticking with cannon shots - they're the business :thumb:

Glad you enjoyed your bday wkend as well hun

...yep 21st Nove - sounds miles off - but it sooo isnt 



clairey.h said:


> oh ffs what have I done THIS time  :whistling: just remember next vist dont drink anything rob gives you :lol: :lol:


Twas not me - REALLY claire - does he need encouragement EVER :cool2: ...you told him everyfink cowbag ....good job I kept one little detail to meself otherwise my phone would have been off the feckin hook :lol: :lol: :lol:



LittleChris said:


> Awww, now isn't that cute :laugh:


LOL whatever trevor  ...me, I am a caring person - always look out for me pals so I do :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Shoulders on me lonesome :-(

Had an elbow support on and went lighter so as not to aggravate it further otherwise I really will cry ...wish it would just feck off !

Machine Press

20 kg warm up

30 kg - 2 x 10

DBell Press

10 kg x 12

15kg - 2 x 10

Hammer Strength

10 kg x 15

20 kg x 12

30 kg x 8

Lat Raises

5kgs - 3 x 12

Plate Raises

10 kgs - 2 x 10

15kg - 1 x 10

Reverse flyes dbells

5kgs - 3 x 10

Upright rows

10kg bb - 3 x 12

fink too much ;-)


----------



## Greyphantom

have you tried the mega cissus yet E? bl00dy hate injuries...


----------



## Irish Beast

Hows life treating you outside of the gym?

Not heard from you in a while. Getting different phone number shortly so will send it over. Old one not working at the mo.


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> BOO :whistling: Just havin a lil catch up jem hope everything going well for u :thumbup1: Im hoping to be back on board bit more now my head is half way out of me ar2e


How the bleeding hell did you escape me attention ? ...hello kev - little fecker - what you playing at this time - always p!ssing off arent ye ...come back for good next time x



Greyphantom said:


> have you tried the mega cissus yet E? bl00dy hate injuries...


Bloody hell :cursing: I stood in H&B and had a total blank as to what I was there for ...knew there was something else 

Taking the p!ss though all the supps I have to buy and I am quite sure paul will have a new list when he surfaces from whichever nook or cranny he is currently residing in ... :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

its all for a good cause there girl dear... 

dont worry about the forgetful thing it happens to all of us from time to... uh.... um...


----------



## Jem

Ha I know grey - I will get it pwomise 



Irish Beast said:


> Hows life treating you outside of the gym?
> 
> Not heard from you in a while. Getting different phone number shortly so will send it over. Old one not working at the mo.


sorry missed this too  mmmm erm ok I suppose - I am finally getting things organised - if only because I cannot procrastinate any longer ...sooo am trying to sort finances first and foremost ...

today I actually managed to get to diy shops [avoid the things like the plague normally] almost backed into some bint driving like an idiot in the car park and went to shout at her but couldnt find her car by the time I had parked .... I am not going through insurance bollox because she cant drive like a normal person - she'd have been in for it !

anyway - I got blades for the lawnmower so that's me cutting grass tomorrow ffs ... and it goes down a slope so it's no mean feat ! and bought all paint stuff to finally sort the hall out ...only about 12 months late like 

Kids are off to their dad's next week so I have 10 days alone ...this might mean utter boredom ...or trouble ...still trying to work out which :lol: :lol:

I might even bugger off somewhere ... :tongue: :bounce: :tongue:

Oh and I wanna take the kids to monkey forest place in stoke - so gonna sort that before they go away !


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Kids are off to their dad's next week so I have 10 days alone ...this might mean utter boredom ...or trouble ...still trying to work out which :lol: :lol:
> 
> I might even bugger off somewhere ... :tongue: :bounce: :tongue:


Ohhh girly training session at Beklets gym in Beford?? :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Ohhh girly training session at Beklets gym in Beford?? :bounce:


LOL dont get 'certain people' started ... :whistling:

erm the world is bigger than Bedford katie LMAO  ...I was thinking somewhere hot  but more than likely not eh ....diet costs and all that MEH !

Maybe I will grace claire and rob with my presence - maybe :cool2: and then yes Golds too :bounce: why - you fancy travelling there ? s'not too far from cambridge is it ? I know coz I nearly ended up there using shat nav haha


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> LOL dont get 'certain people' started ... :whistling:
> 
> erm the world is bigger than Bedford katie LMAO  ...I was thinking somewhere hot  but more than likely not eh ....diet costs and all that MEH !
> 
> Maybe I will grace claire and rob with my presence - maybe :cool2: and then yes Golds too :bounce: why - you fancy travelling there ? s'not too far from cambridge is it ? I know coz I nearly ended up there using shat nav haha


Yeah that's what I was meaning miss....can be in Bedford in 35 mins 

If you don 't go to sunnier climes and fancy a shoulder sess....we could do a Sat followed by a nandos cheat meal...lol!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah that's what I was meaning miss....can be in Bedford in 35 mins
> 
> If you don 't go to sunnier climes and fancy a shoulder sess....we could do a Sat followed by a nandos cheat meal...lol!


NOT NANDOS :lol: :lol::lol:Call it Franky and Bennies and you have a deal though :thumb: ...will check with claireypants xx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Oh and rob ....you feckin don't !!!! LMAO ;-) ...gonna kill claire hahahahahah cowbagslutwhore xx





Jem said:


> Twas not me - REALLY claire - does he need encouragement EVER :cool2: ...you told him everyfink cowbag ....good job I kept one little detail to meself otherwise my phone would have been off the feckin hook :lol: :lol: :lol:


NO I DIDNT.................... ok maybe I told him the short version, whilst you two were texting each other :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and believe me whatever you kept to yourself cannot live up to the expectations of what I am thinking you might say.....or though then again, im am pretty niave compared to madam whiplash :whistling: :ban: :ban: :lol: :lol: :lol: love you xxxxxxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> NO I DIDNT.................... ok maybe I told him the short version, whilst you two were texting each other :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and believe me whatever you kept to yourself cannot live up to the expectations of what I am thinking you might say.....or though then again, im am pretty niave compared to madam whiplash :whistling: :ban: :ban: love you xxxxxxx


FFS post was swallowed .........twas a long ranty one too .... consisting of:

Well it is rob - short version is very apt :thumb: - bet he is still screwing over that text too :tongue:

Fibbing little ho  ...he knew ALL keywords - ALL of them claireypants :lol:

I darent feckin tell ye - he wont be able to keep his gob shut - and you, wifey will suffer too when his pals visit :whistling:  :whistling: ...forevermore ...LOL

Naive - ye cannot even spell it man - never mind know what it means :cool2: ...

as for the remainder of the details - LMFAO - you know I will be telling you but I also know rob will have a field day with it ...

and I am so not accepting any wine from him :innocent:

and I am coming to yours next saturday ok :beer:

Feckin good job I love you too wifey really isnt it ??? :cursing: :lol: xxx


----------



## clairey.h

thing is I couldnt have told him EVERYTHING as it took you 30min + to tell me and it took me under 30 seconds....yes key words were all I needed.....lol I dont even have to speak in sentances with rob and he knows what I am gonna say  actually it took 5 words but I wont repeat..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> thing is I couldnt have told him EVERYTHING as it took you 30min + to tell me and it took me under 30 seconds....yes key words were all I needed.....lol I dont even have to speak in sentances with rob and he knows what I am gonna say  actually it took 5 words but I wont repeat..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


No - I think 5 words would cause enough trouble as it goes :cool2: :lol:

I'll bet I know what they are too 

WHY do I tell you these things ffs - you do know dont you - that you are the only person that knows all of this stuff besides jane ? - consider yourself privileged lady ! :tongue:

Besides - it just wouldnt sound right if I told anyone else - they would most certainly not understand ! :confused1:

Just tell rob to keep his gob shut in the mod lounge eh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya im zonked am around and reading though


----------



## clairey.h

FPMSL you better hope he dosnt read that, cause dont think it would have crossed his mind until now 

anyway what do you think they all are....a bunch of gossips :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

did he tell you he was texting rude messages to the wrong number....he asked me why he wasnt getting a response and I realised it was your old work number :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> FPMSL you better hope he dosnt read that, cause dont think it would have crossed his mind until now
> 
> anyway what do you think they all are....a bunch of gossips :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> did he tell you he was texting rude messages to the wrong number....he asked me why he wasnt getting a response and I realised it was your old work number :lol: :lol:


Oh ffs - well dont feckin tell him then :cursing: :whistling: :lol:

LMFAO re wrong phone :lol: :lol: :lol: - better hope they havent re allocated that number to someone else then - mind you, that wouldve been funny too :tongue: ...nah I still have the phone, [along with the laptop, the router, printer and scanner and the internet connection] - think they are too scared to ask for them back :thumb: it's just not switched on :lol:

yeah thanks for giving him my new number claire ....NOT :laugh:

you sorting my thing tomorrow - hope so ! xxx


----------



## clairey.h

yes first thing....am off to visit daddyOs so will do on the way.... fookin foxes are going ballistic never heard a raquet like it.......


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> yes first thing....am off to visit daddyOs so will do on the way.... fookin foxes are going ballistic never heard a raquet like it.......


oooh they were making so much noise at mine the other week - we were all out in the gardens trying to see them ...sounded like women screaming and was quite scary :confused1: it went on for feckin hours as well

cool I will look forward to that then :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

can you make cheesecake for my visit please ? I still havent had any of it and you keep banging on about how good it is ..get baking b!tch wikishhhhh [that was the sound of me whip btw :lol: :lol: :lol: ]


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> LOL dont get 'certain people' started ... :whistling:
> 
> erm the world is bigger than Bedford katie LMAO  ...I was thinking somewhere hot  but more than likely not eh ....diet costs and all that MEH !
> 
> *There are FAR better places than Bedford lol Cambridge is quite nice, to be fair (well, most of it is)*
> 
> Maybe I will grace claire and rob with my presence - maybe :cool2: and then yes Golds too :bounce: why - you fancy travelling there ? s'not too far from cambridge is it ? I know coz I nearly ended up there using shat nav haha


Thought that was Milton Keynes? Completely the opposite direction lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Thought that was Milton Keynes? Completely the opposite direction lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


No I went through Milton Keynes - got lost in the country to get on the motorway again for Cambridge


----------



## Jem

Come on then - I'm waiting for ya - bring it ...bring it on jay .... :whistling: ....and for the record - I'm not speaking to you :cursing:


----------



## Jay Woolaway

Jem said:


> Come on then - I'm waiting for ya - bring it ...bring it on jay .... :whistling: ....and for the record - I'm not speaking to you :cursing:


Ur a miserable cow sometimes u r. lucky i take ya for better or worse. Its hard getting used to all this. im a uk muscle virgin. miss telling u off in the gym. feel like iv lost everything already..and my stummy huuuurts :crying: x


----------



## Jem

Jay Woolaway said:


> Ur a miserable cow sometimes u r. lucky i take ya for better or worse. Its hard getting used to all this. im a uk muscle virgin. miss telling u off in the gym. feel like iv lost everything already..and my stummy huuuurts :crying: x


 :whistling:  :whistling: not kissing back or giving sympathy :nono: :sneaky2: - you said this morning you like stroppy me - so stick this in your pipe and smoke it jaybomb :tt2:


----------



## Jay Woolaway

Jem said:


> :whistling:  :whistling: not kissing back or giving sympathy :nono: :sneaky2: - you said this morning you like stroppy me - so stick this in your pipe and smoke it jaybomb :tt2:


smoking is a bad habbit! so i refuse! i may aswell eat junk while im off hadnt i? enjoy my food for a bit before i hit it hard again :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Jay Woolaway said:


> smoking is a bad habbit! so i refuse! i may aswell eat junk while im off hadnt i? enjoy my food for a bit before i hit it hard again :thumb:


eat to your heart's content fook face - then prepare for me beasting you for a change :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h

RAOFLMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

and thats all im gonna say................. see jemity I can be good :innocent:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> RAOFLMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> and thats all im gonna say................. see jemity I can be good :innocent:


 :ban: :ban: :ban: and if I hadnt speaketh prior ....well ....and there is a silence abounding now ...a big one LMAO ...  :confused1: 

Ahem just trained back so let's talk about how fandabidosie I am on deads shall we ...can we hear 80kg anywhere ...oh yes I think we can ...PB city pour moi .. :bounce:

what you up to b!tch face ? xxx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> what you up to b!tch face ? xxx


talking to you, you muppet :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> talking to you, you muppet :whistling: :lol: :lol:


Oh yes - hahah


----------



## clairey.h

and yes still on the phone


----------



## ElfinTan

80kg??????

GET IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> 80kg??????
> 
> GET IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


Took me a long time tan :lol: :lol: :lol: I got there in the end though ! only 8 reps but it counts :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## 3752

you ready....??


----------



## Jem

Back

can't do biceps due to elbow....was quite painful doing back tbh

20 mins tread [was talking hah]

WGPDs

30, 40, 50 for 10

Dropset of 60 for 6 [ :confused1: ], 50 for 8, 40 for 8

NGPDs

40 for 12

50 for 10

60 for 8

Seated Row

30, 40 for 10

50 for 9 I think

Deads

30 for 15

50 for 12

60 for 15 [lol just kept going]

80 for 8

Hammer Row

40, 50 for 10's

60 for 8's

Pooped ! [not as in farted  but as in tired :laugh:]


----------



## Greyphantom

Go Jem... well done on the PB... kicking ass and taking names... 8 reps is very respectable...


----------



## Greyphantom

Pscarb said:


> you ready....??


Cue jaws music... naaa... na... naaa... na.... nananananananana


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> you ready....??


Too fooking right I am - was wondering where the hell you were 

Gagging for it paul honestly :confused1: ...I'm going insane here :cool2:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Go Jem... well done on the PB... kicking ass and taking names... 8 reps is very respectable...


kicking ass and taking names :confused1: huh ? :lol:

fanks grey - I was chuffed - had dean lesiak beside me and I wasnt gonna wimp out once the plates were on coz he is a monster so had no choice really 



Greyphantom said:


> Cue jaws music... naaa... na... naaa... na.... nananananananana


LMAO - true dat :cool2:


----------



## hilly

good stuff on the lifting their jem, take it easy with that injury dnt wanna make it worse


----------



## rodrigo

speedy recovery jem the rest of the workout is goin great by the looks , i am gettin back into it this week as trainin has been overlooked so too speak with holidays and kids off school but heh enjoyed the time spent no end with the wee rascals


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> good stuff on the lifting their jem, take it easy with that injury dnt wanna make it worse


Hmmm I will hilly ...think that might well be the last of any PBs from me until post show somehow ....injuries are a pain in the ass though - now have a niggle in hamstring :whistling: No one tries to say this sh!t is healthy do they ??



rodrigo said:


> speedy recovery jem the rest of the workout is goin great by the looks , i am gettin back into it this week as trainin has been overlooked so too speak with holidays and kids off school but heh enjoyed the time spent no end with the wee rascals


Long time no speak roddas - glad you are enjoying hols avec les enfants ...gotta take mine out this week before they bugger off for 10 days ...10 days mmmm without children - now that sounds delightful 

Morning ! woken up in a very sombre mood again - dont know why and it's horrid  have to sort out some finance stuff and really need to show off my grass cutting skills lol

Maybe it's the cannon shots putting me on a downer day after training - Ephs - love 'em when they are working - hate them when they wear off - that might well be the death knell for my latest pre wo drink :cool2:

Being as I trained yesterday - today is cardio only which will come as a relief because I am aching all over esp back [that'll be those deads eh]

and I have lots of cooking to do as food was shoite yesterday.

Last weekend of relaxed food before prep I think ..OMG - just saying it gives me jangly nerves :whistling:


----------



## RACK

Jem, does the elbow pain come down your forearm and affect your grip?

And get that Mega Cissus ordered!!!!


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Last weekend of relaxed food before prep I think ..OMG - just saying it gives me jangly nerves :whistling:


Ahh enjoy that relaxed food lady....although you're like me and relish the routine and order of prep....weirdos much


----------



## Jem

Yep we are weirdos - cant imagine eating like a 'normal' person which is kinda fooked up ....scared still though lol !

J - yep it does - is making me lopsided ...avoiding bbells for this reason ...sharp shooting pains doon the forearm ..not nice and very frustrating. Last night the pain moved into my wrist which I'd not had before OMG


----------



## Khaos1436114653

if you get a pain in your wrist......use the other hand:whistling:


----------



## RACK

With mine, it went to my wrist before starting to get better. Hope it heals up soon for you


----------



## Jem

Andy - nice tip ! ....ahem 

J - I will get the cissus cheers babes


----------



## kirkelliott

ahh the dreaded elbow pains! keep battlin on babe! x


----------



## clairey.h

did you get my pic yet.....or is a message box to full as usual :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> did you get my pic yet.....or is a message box to full as usual :lol: :lol:


ROFLMAO  am deleting now because message failure just came through :lol: :lol: :lol: ...I'm not popular just disorganised :whistling: ...email it lol x


----------



## Jem

kirkelliott said:


> ahh the dreaded elbow pains! keep battlin on babe! x


cheers kirky - I'm not giving up lol :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

ive sent it twice cause it didnt go through once........arrrggghhhhhh WOMEN


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> ive sent it twice cause it didnt go through once........arrrggghhhhhh WOMEN


please email it ...Ive only had one message fail - tis blackberry's fault not mine honest wifey


----------



## clairey.h

I justed Pmed link to the site...................go look now biatch else you cant be its aunty 

well it was ethier that or another baby....haha.....so I got of lightly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

WELL ......................................


----------



## Jem

PMED .....might as well be another baby bearing in mind the resemblance to rob:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> PMED .....might as well be another baby bearing in mind the resemblance to rob:lol: :lol: :lol:


haha him and emi might leave me alone for a year now about having another one.....

besides I love living in chaos things are going far to calmly for me........although for others its would probably be sheer bedlem on a good day in my house, to me its quite tranquil at the moment :lol: :lol: :lol:

haha talk to me on sunday when ive been up cleaning p1ss and sh1t and trying to seperate it from the cat


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha him and emi might leave me alone for a year now about having another one.....
> 
> besides I love living in chaos things are going far to calmly for me........although for others its would probably be sheer bedlem on a good day in my house, to me its quite tranquil at the moment :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> haha talk to me on sunday when ive been up cleaning p1ss and sh1t and trying to seperate it from the cat


yep you live in a mad hoose my darling  ....but it's good mad and always lots of fun ...and I cant wait to meet my new nephew and have some piccies taken :thumb:

No more babies :ban: :ban: :ban:

I dont wanna be pretending I am really enjoying holding the thing when I visit...or leaving with baby vom on me shoulder :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

haha the worst thing is I know i'll probably cave in a year or so then how mad will it be....LMFAO

think ozzie will pack his bags and move out if I brought another baby home :lol: :lol: :lol:

so anyhows what is it three more day before major crack down on diet.....laughed at pauls short but to the point post


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha the worst thing is I know i'll probably cave in a year or so then how mad will it be....LMFAO
> 
> think ozzie will pack his bags and move out if I brought another baby home :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> so anyhows what is it three more day before major crack down on diet.....laughed at pauls short but to the point post


I will have ozzie boy :rockon: and he can visit you !!!

God - I soooo know there is gonna be a baby on the horizon ...feck - please dont ask me to perform any kind of birthing duties LMFAO :lol: :lol:

YEP 3 days ....I have decided on the basis of Paul's extremely long and complex post :confused1: [it's a wonder those keys still work, the bashing they get tbh :cool2: ] ...well I have decided ...that tomorrow night the kids and I are having takeaway pizza from pizza hut [they havent had it for about 3 yrs lol, poor deprived things] ...and then saturday we are off to MONKEY FOREST in stoke ...and I will eat whatever I damn well want :thumb: ...sunday carvery perhaps :innocent:

and then - YAY PREP YAY :bounce:

Did you also notice grey's shark theme tune ? LOL spooky or what ....bite me biatch


----------



## clairey.h

haha shark bite 

think I may have the birthing thing down by now....hehe....anyway NO NO NO NO NO I likes my sleep....and I hate mornings and my kids drive me nuts....just babies are nice....then they learn the word NO :lol: :lol: :lol:

sounds like an excellent weekend, take lots of piccies let me know what the monkey place is like..... prefer dominos to pizza hut though 

make the most of it.....haha YOU READY


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha shark bite
> 
> think I may have the birthing thing down by now....hehe....anyway NO NO NO NO NO I likes my sleep....and I hate mornings and my kids drive me nuts....just babies are nice....then they learn the word NO :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> sounds like an excellent weekend, take lots of piccies let me know what the monkey place is like..... prefer dominos to pizza hut though
> 
> make the most of it.....haha YOU READY


LMAO just keeps resurfacing that shark 

pmsl yeah they just pop oot now dont they claire :whistling: :lol: :lol:

Babies are not nice - get that out of your head right now !!!! we need to be getting p!ssed christmas time - not trawling round mothercare looking for matching tops for rob & baby :laugh:

Oh yeah mebbe dominos ..I boycotted pizza hut years ago coz me and ev went and they told me they didnt have parmesan cheese :cursing: :cursing: wtf ....no parmesan ...not that it was ever real parmigiano reggiano like but as close to it as a feckin mass co. like pizza hut would get ...seriously no parmesan !!! MADNESS

I AM READY :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## clairey.h

FPMSL you complain in a resturant NOOOOOOOOOOOOO I dont believe it....haha even when the waiters are being nice they still get your evils


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> FPMSL you complain in a resturant NOOOOOOOOOOOOO I dont believe it....haha even when the waiters are being nice they still get your evils


He was being a sycophant because he saw 2 birds and thought 'YAY easy tips for moi if I turn on the charm, coz clearly they are gagging for it ' :lol: :lol: :lol: that is why I objected to him being so obsequious 

speak to you in the morning xxxx


----------



## clairey.h

lol I made you tip anyways....haha I believe he did quite well as well from two birds drunk on mi ties.....hehe must get that recipe next time


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol I made you tip anyways....haha I believe he did quite well as well from two birds drunk on mi ties.....hehe must get that recipe next time


yes you bloody did :cursing:

and so did he :cursing:

and then he came outside with me pudding when we were calling the cab ffs :cursing:

he annoyed me :lol: :lol: :lol:

mai tais [i think] - were lovely ! Mmmmm yessy at christmas you can make them and I can drink them :thumb:


----------



## Jem

OMG not updated for a while !

am cardio and then chest tonight with 20 mins on treadmill afterwards

erm...came home and ate crap commencing last weekend of fun food before prep on monday and read message from paul saying I have to weigh in the morning and foooooook take pics

.....I would have at least waited to cheat until feckin saturday post weigh in if I'd known :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Funny thing with chest - it was already aching on warm up ...not sure why ! Light session really as was on own and have missed chest for a bit

No triceps as elbow is tooooo sooooooore


----------



## hilly

what crap u been eating jem fill me in.

My mums just sat and ate pizza here and my grandad has left 2 bountys and 2 cadburys caramel bars lol killing me. been tempted to bin them haha but he woulkdnt be impressed.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> what crap u been eating jem fill me in.
> 
> My mums just sat and ate pizza here and my grandad has left 2 bountys and 2 cadburys caramel bars lol killing me. been tempted to bin them haha but he woulkdnt be impressed.


Well hilly :whistling: ....have had 2 cheese twists with coleslaw [NOM] and a bowl of crunchy nut clusters with a spoon of peanut butter & a banana  

Erm kind of wished I'd waited till tomorrow after reading that message like but fook it - we KNOW it's gonna come off regardless :thumbup1:

You having a cheat once per week though ?


----------



## hilly

yeh jem either 1 naughty cheat or other weekend i had a toby carvery sat then nandos couscous salad and quarter chicken sunday. not really cheats per day but not on my diet.

last weekend i hit an indian with my mum. had prawn starter, then lamb balti and half a naan bread then came home and had 2 muller light yogurts and 2 cereal bars. this was my naughty cheat lol ohh and a big bown oats lmao


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> yeh jem either 1 naughty cheat or other weekend i had a toby carvery sat then nandos couscous salad and quarter chicken sunday. not really cheats per day but not on my diet.
> 
> last weekend i hit an indian with my mum. had prawn starter, then lamb balti and half a naan bread then came home and had 2 muller light yogurts and 2 cereal bars. this was my naughty cheat lol ohh and a big bown oats lmao


Mild by comparison to others I suppose :lol: :lol:

Woop on the indian - some pals wanna go out on sunday night before I get grumpy but I really dont think I will want to be eating a mahoosive meal the night before :confused1:

Can't beat the oats  ...did you try it with peanut butter, dess coconut and dried cranberries/sultanas yet ???

Bet that'd be nice in a protein bar as it goes ...oh well - maybe at xmas pffft


----------



## hilly

i did with everything but the coconut. still havnt got round to getting any yet but i may do today and use this as my cheat 2night actually  the biggest bowl of oats ever seen


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Well hilly :whistling: ....have had 2 cheese twists with coleslaw [NOM] and a bowl of crunchy nut clusters with a spoon of peanut butter & a banana


Now missy...you and I know that that right there.... is nowhere near bad enough! Come on......where's the chips, the bread, the burgers, the caramel waffles, the battered fish, mushy peas, the cake ??

Soon enough your diet will consist of egg whites, oats, broccoli, chicken, blah, blah , blah.....

Have fun with the mini-ems today


----------



## Jem

*Saturday pre prep*

Today will be spent avec les enfants at Monkey Forest in Stoke - I'm even missing fasted cardio today to try and recover somewhat ...whole body aches and feel like I need a few days to relax tbh !!!

So hopefully a nice day ahead and then back in the gym tomorrow followed by a carvery or poss curry on the night time

After that the kiddies are being packed off to their father's for 10 days and the diet commences ....they are so happy that it's fallen right when they are away, as they are not looking forward to grumpy momma avoiding all food sources left on every surface - when they come home I should be back in the routine of weighing, cooking and eating the blander things in life .....


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> i did with everything but the coconut. still havnt got round to getting any yet but i may do today and use this as my cheat 2night actually  the biggest bowl of oats ever seen


hahah - strange hilly - maybe it's a northern craving eh ....out of all cheats - oats is my favourite

worrying that you are on my wave length - be afraid :thumb:

Enjoy it !



Kate1976 said:


> Now missy...you and I know that that right there.... is nowhere near bad enough! Come on......where's the chips, the bread, the burgers, the caramel waffles, the battered fish, mushy peas, the cake ??
> 
> Soon enough your diet will consist of egg whites, oats, broccoli, chicken, blah, blah , blah.....
> 
> Have fun with the mini-ems today


LOL Kate - dont worry - if I want them, I will have them ! I dont think you crave as much second time around ....not till later on anyway !

fun is assured - my boy is a funny lad to be around - I'll get some pics :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Yep we are weirdos - cant imagine eating like a 'normal' person which is kinda fooked up ....scared still though lol !
> 
> J - yep it does - is making me lopsided ...avoiding bbells for this reason ...sharp shooting pains doon the forearm ..not nice and very frustrating. Last night the pain moved into my wrist which I'd not had before OMG


Yo.

Quicky fly by here before i go off and have a meltdown lol... xx


----------



## Beklet

Kate1976 said:


> where's the battered fish, mushy peas, the cake ??


That's my tea tonight :thumb:

And elderflower cider oh yes....


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yo.
> 
> Quicky fly by here before i go off and have a meltdown lol... xx


Yo melting down ! why for art thou :confused1:



Beklet said:


> That's my tea tonight :thumb:
> 
> And elderflower cider oh yes....


Home made cider bex ? sounds nice actually  ...


----------



## Jem

Been out on kiddie day today playing mom  still not very good at this [i never will be mother earth] but they enjoyed themselves 

Standard really - obligatory animal mating ritual started the minute I arrived ...along with the obligatory small child asking why the monkey was having a piggy back 

We walked miles and miles :confused1: there was me trying to skive cardio !


----------



## Jem

Trained legs and erm arms also ...lots done but fook it - start prep tomorrow and I feel like a bit fat hippo right now ...correction - I am a big fat hippo right now ...so bollox if I did too much - last blast and all that.

sick of hearing the comments about how much size i have put on - they are killing me ...cant wait to have the return of 'oh you're looking gaunt' ...

Never doing this bulking part ever again ...e.v.e.r - I dont care if I dont progress - I will stay the way I am after show [within reason of course] and if I dont ever put on any additional muscle ever again well then that's that !!!!


----------



## SK-XO

Loooking good  . You don't look fat at all? think it's all in your head you see yourself differently as to what others will. Still look good to me, nice legs to  .

Think you need to get on dat dere cell tech next time!


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Loooking good  . You don't look fat at all? think it's all in your head you see yourself differently as to what others will. Still look good to me, nice legs to  .
> 
> Think you need to get on dat dere cell tech next time!


thanks scotty - course I see all my flaws but this prep is still gonna be hard work I think ...I had dieted since forever before the last one ...and this is the first time I've actually tried to grow ...head fook city it is and never going there again.

I've been thinking about this journal and indeed UKM as a whole really and I just wonder how much of the mental head fook comes from here

...as someone kindly pointed out the other day I'm at rock bottom ..and he's right - I am - I feel awful  he should be happy that he struck a chord ...I am quite sure that someone who claims to be my friend repped him for his comments as well.

No pics here during this prep for those reasons :cool2:

I have Paul, Jay & Claire to keep me straight and that's it :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

chin up jem i dnt wanna hear about head issues this far out  this is the easy bit.

you have added good size that is obvious and ure in a better position starting this prep than the last so all is well


----------



## LittleChris

Look in good shape to me!


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> thanks scotty - course I see all my flaws but this prep is still gonna be hard work I think ...I had dieted since forever before the last one ...and this is the first time I've actually tried to grow ...head fook city it is and never going there again.
> 
> I've been thinking about this journal and indeed UKM as a whole really and I just wonder how much of the mental head fook comes from here
> 
> ...as someone kindly pointed out the other day I'm at rock bottom ..and he's right - I am - I feel awful  he should be happy that he struck a chord ...I am quite sure that someone who claims to be my friend repped him for his comments as well.
> 
> No pics here during this prep for those reasons :cool2:
> 
> I have Paul, Jay & Claire to keep me straight and that's it :thumbup1:


Ya it defo is a head fook. Im no use on helping you out with the dieting for contest etc as never done it!. But im good friends with a female bodybuilder she competes in quite a few, carrying a fair bit of size anyway, but defo goes thru complete depression stages.

I don't compete, well I'd like to at some point or another but atm I haven't so wouldn't know. But as it stands bodybuilding has made me an absolute insecure nightmare. I look at myself constantly, may sound vain but I just constantly look at myself in the mirror and think negative thoughts lol and it depresses me!. I think im getting smaller or look fatter or smaller or something like that. End of the day your never gonna stop having negative thoughts about yourself, even if you were bigger and bigger.

Just keep your chin up & forget what douche bags say and listen to the real people!. Im not "Massive" but pretty decent sized for natty and I get TONS of people saying im on gear etc, example on sunday was out at a pub and the amount of people saying nah thats not natural defo on something but being persistant with it was unebelivable.

People will dis-credit you werever they can... because of jealousy... if other females in the gym see you are better then them, stronger and in better shape they will say things about you to try bring you down. Even guys will do it. It's all jealousy... so best thing you can do is let in those who matter and block out those who don't. I.e. paul jay and claire listen to them but fk the rest.


----------



## suliktribal

Jem said:


> thanks scotty - course I see all my flaws but this prep is still gonna be hard work I think ...I had dieted since forever before the last one ...and this is the first time I've actually tried to grow ...head fook city it is and never going there again.
> 
> I've been thinking about this journal and indeed UKM as a whole really and I just wonder how much of the mental head fook comes from here
> 
> ...*as someone kindly pointed out the other day I'm at rock bottom ..and he's right - I am - I feel awful  he should be happy that he struck a chord ...I am quite sure that someone who claims to be my friend repped him for his comments as well. *
> 
> No pics here during this prep for those reasons :cool2:
> 
> I have Paul, Jay & Claire to keep me straight and that's it :thumbup1:


No, it was wrong of me to say, and I apologise.

I'm not on top of the world myself, either and I was in the wrong frame of mind.

I should have not posted on 'that' thread.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> chin up jem i dnt wanna hear about head issues this far out  this is the easy bit.
> 
> you have added good size that is obvious and ure in a better position starting this prep than the last so all is well


LOL bodes well for the remainder of the 16 weeks doesnt it :lol: ...meh - first week nerves. cheers hilly :thumbup1:



LittleChris said:


> Look in good shape to me!


thanks chris - much appreciated :thumb:



SK-XO said:


> Ya it defo is a head fook. Im no use on helping you out with the dieting for contest etc as never done it!. But im good friends with a female bodybuilder she competes in quite a few, carrying a fair bit of size anyway, but defo goes thru complete depression stages.
> 
> I don't compete, well I'd like to at some point or another but atm I haven't so wouldn't know. But as it stands bodybuilding has made me an absolute insecure nightmare. I look at myself constantly, may sound vain but I just constantly look at myself in the mirror and think negative thoughts lol and it depresses me!. I think im getting smaller or look fatter or smaller or something like that. End of the day your never gonna stop having negative thoughts about yourself, even if you were bigger and bigger.
> 
> Just keep your chin up & forget what douche bags say and listen to the real people!. Im not "Massive" but pretty decent sized for natty and I get TONS of people saying im on gear etc, example on sunday was out at a pub and the amount of people saying nah thats not natural defo on something but being persistant with it was unebelivable.
> 
> People will dis-credit you werever they can... because of jealousy... if other females in the gym see you are better then them, stronger and in better shape they will say things about you to try bring you down. Even guys will do it. It's all jealousy... so best thing you can do is let in those who matter and block out those who don't. I.e. paul jay and claire listen to them but fk the rest.


scotty I think we are all like that - if you didnt have body issues before you started training - you definitely end up them ! I totally know where you are coming from babes.

I know by now, friends from foes on this forum - it's a shame you cant choose who reads your journal really :lol:

thanks hun xx



suliktribal said:


> No, it was wrong of me to say, and I apologise.
> 
> I'm not on top of the world myself, either and I was in the wrong frame of mind.
> 
> I should have not posted on 'that' thread.


You can post wherever you wish of course - that was never the issue - ripping the back end out of me for not placing in a competition was. I just hope you manage to keep this in check for the next person that doesnt place and has the misfortune to catch you in the wrong frame of mind.

Thanks for the apology - unlike others appear to be - I am not made of stone - nor do I aspire to be that way.


----------



## kirkelliott

dont worry hun, i no how u feel bulking up sucks!! i loose all my dashing good looks behind a bloated face!!! am gonna try monitoring it more closely in future so i dont get the santa look after a rebound!! chin up all part and parcell of the end result xx


----------



## Jem

kirkelliott said:


> dont worry hun, i no how u feel bulking up sucks!! i loose all my dashing good looks behind a bloated face!!! am gonna try monitoring it more closely in future so i dont get the santa look after a rebound!! chin up all part and parcell of the end result xx


LOL & you're modest too :lol: funny isnt it how some people are completely unrecognisable on stage compared to off season especially the men  you lot definitely have it harder in this respect I think!

I usually prefer off season look for men - but some like Jordan for example looks absolutely stunning when cut.

Suppose it just depends how much goes from your face really - for me my face is already long and thin so I look stupidly gaunt before the rest falls in place MEH :lol:

I know, I know - and end result will be better this time! Not doing bulk next year though - mark my words  In fact, I'm already thinking, I wont be doing Nabba again after this one but we shall see.

cheers kirk :beer: x


----------



## SK-XO

NP emz, your a gr8 lass like I said, So just concentrate on what you wanna do, and take advice from those who count. I can't give much advice in terms of your competition prep as I really have no idea on that, but mentally I can try help you.



kirkelliott said:


> dont worry hun, i no how u feel bulking up sucks!! i loose all my dashing good looks behind a bloated face!!! am gonna try monitoring it more closely in future so i dont get the santa look after a rebound!! chin up all part and parcell of the end result xx


Fkn nightmare that eh! I hate bulking as soon as I put the carbs up I get a bit bloated, watery around the love handles and lower stomach lol, it's shyt, and the face puffs up a bit. The choices you make though!


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> NP emz, your a gr8 lass like I said, So just concentrate on what you wanna do, and take advice from those who count. I can't give much advice in terms of your competition prep as I really have no idea on that, but mentally I can try help you.


aah you know I like our wee chats hunni - I'll do your head in very shortly I'm sure :lol: x


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> aah you know I like our wee chats hunni - I'll do your head in very shortly I'm sure :lol: x


Lol doubt it, no one can actually do my head in, or it takes a lot. I've the patience of a monk surprisingly.

But ya it's bodybuilding, full of negativity! I guarentee everyone on this board no doubts slates each other or one person or another in some way shape or form.


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Lol doubt it, no one can actually do my head in, or it takes a lot. I've the patience of a monk surprisingly.
> 
> But ya it's bodybuilding, full of negativity! I guarentee everyone on this board no doubts slates each other or one person or another in some way shape or form.


Well it's unfortunate but probably true - except for a select few, which is a shame considering how small a community this is !

Never mind eh - I will be keeping me head down and plodding on - but you scott have not got shot of me, I intend to test this monk theory out


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> Well it's unfortunate but probably true - except for a select few, which is a shame considering how small a community this is !
> 
> Never mind eh - I will be keeping me head down and plodding on - but you scott have not got shot of me, I intend to test this monk theory out


Your still dieting arent you  ?


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Your still dieting arent you  ?


Yeah ! OMFG YES  - just received paul's diet & training plan ...LOL erm yep it's erm lovely :laugh: no cheats for the forseeable which was expected :whistling: new leggie session looks interesting !


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> Yeah ! OMFG YES  - just received paul's diet & training plan ...LOL erm yep it's erm lovely :laugh: no cheats for the forseeable which was expected :whistling: new leggie session looks interesting !











































































Love you jem! :wub:


----------



## Jem

LOL [email protected] !!! :lol: :lol:

well I had pizza last night, kfc tonight and a smartie mcflurry so ner ner ....now I just have to suffer for weeks on end until fat starts melting off !


----------



## MissBC

is there a reason for the no cheats when you are starting leaner than you did last time?

And if your trying to build a little muscle shouldnt a refeed be good for you?


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> is there a reason for the no cheats when you are starting leaner than you did last time?
> 
> And if your trying to build a little muscle shouldnt a refeed be good for you?


well I weigh more this time than when I started last prep briar :whistling: - and last prep I didnt actually drop anything significant until the 3rd week of dieting ...so I'm guessing paul wants to make sure metabolism is working as it should before a refeed ?


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> well I weigh more this time than when I started last prep briar :whistling: - and last prep I didnt actually drop anything significant until the 3rd week of dieting ...so I'm guessing paul wants to make sure metabolism is working as it should before a refeed ?


ahhhhhh got ya..... makes sense i suppose since you have been on a 'bulk' diet lol xx


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> LOL [email protected] !!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> well I had pizza last night, kfc tonight and a smartie mcflurry so ner ner ....now I just have to suffer for weeks on end until fat starts melting off !


Lmao thats okay, every day until your comp I'll take a picture of myself eating a pizza, mcdonalds, kfc, chocolate bars etc.

Oh wait, thatll just make me a fat cnut, so I'll be owning myself :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Lmao thats okay, every day until your comp I'll take a picture of myself eating a pizza, mcdonalds, kfc, chocolate bars etc.
> 
> Oh wait, thatll just make me a fat cnut, so I'll be owning myself :confused1: :lol:


....will make me feel better though :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yo.... no cheats? OMG... I think I'd die lmao!!!!


----------



## 3752

suliktribal said:


> No, it was wrong of me to say, and I apologise.
> 
> I'm not on top of the world myself, either and I was in the wrong frame of mind.
> 
> I should have not posted on 'that' thread.


now i don't post much on the logs of those i prep so i missed this where you took the p1ss so can you tell me where you placed in your first comp??



Jem said:


> Yeah ! OMFG YES  - just received paul's diet & training plan ...LOL erm yep it's erm lovely :laugh: no cheats for the forseeable which was expected :whistling: new leggie session looks interesting !


interesting is a good word to use:laugh:



MissBC said:


> is there a reason for the no cheats when you are starting leaner than you did last time?


there is a very good reason Briar....the main one is that it takes the body a few weeks to get into a routine for cheating to be beneficial, dieting for a week in my opinion unless you are all ready very lean is not long enough to do the job it is in their for......after a week your metabolism will not have slowed nor should your head of gone these are the only two reasons cheat/refeeds should be used.....


----------



## Jem

hello paul - you will note that I used the word 'looks' interesting ....having done first new legs session, I may have some new adjectives


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya good luck, im too fckd to put anything interesting worth reading  x


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya good luck, im too fckd to put anything interesting worth reading  x


cheers T - completely understand huni :lol: keep on pushing, I'm looking forward to seeing your end result :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> cheers T - completely understand huni :lol: keep on pushing, I'm looking forward to seeing your end result :thumb:


hmmm dont expect anything too amazing im a fat cow lol


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> hmmm dont expect anything too amazing im a fat cow lol


but you would say that T - it comes with the prep 

you wont see it until after the show - then you will look at the pics and realise that you were half the person you thought you were when looking in the mirror ! Promise ya 

Your problem is you are still seeing yourself as you were at the start ....warps your mind !...and girlie those legs & that little bottom are good - so protect that muscle with your life and get them on stage in one piece :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks hun, im currently drinking boiled water cause im fed up with drinking it cold on third cup ... lol


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks hun, im currently drinking boiled water cause im fed up with drinking it cold on third cup ... lol


I've got a malaysian auntie and when she came over to visit it's all she would drink - she got me hooked on it for a wee while - I might well do the same thing on the nights as it'll be getting damn cold when I am nearing the end of my prep  ...winter prep - who would eh :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> I've got a malaysian auntie and when she came over to visit it's all she would drink - she got me hooked on it for a wee while - I might well do the same thing on the nights as it'll be getting damn cold when I am nearing the end of my prep  ...winter prep - who would eh :confused1: :lol:


Oh i got all that to come too :whistling:


----------



## Jem

why which show are you planning after this one T ?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hoping to get an invite for the brum show in November if i dont fck this one up (fingers crossed)


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Hoping to get an invite for the brum show in November if i dont fck this one up (fingers crossed)


LMAO ! so you'll be on stage avec moi  :bounce:  I didnt know haha :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh i thought I told yer - durr im thick x


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Oh i thought I told yer - durr im thick x


I think you did mention it a while back but I thought that was for the UKBFF Sept show. Good news :bounce: - it was great for kate & I having each other there for support esp back stage with all the waiting around - we even managed to have a cheeky wink with each other when we got called up together. Oh it will be cool :beer:


----------



## Bettyboo

Thats if I get invited hun, so might not see you there if i do crap at plymouth


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Thats if I get invited hun, so might not see you there if i do crap at plymouth


well I did crap and I got an invite LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: ...I think [bless your heart] that you missed that !!!! hahahaha x


----------



## Bettyboo

im totally losted now, what did i miss?


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> im totally losted now, what did i miss?


aaaaw 'losted'  god bless you - I fink it's bed time T hahaha !

I mean - I got an invite to Nabba show in Nov and I did crappity crap in May ....meaning you can't possibly do worse than I - therefore, you will get an invite :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Oooh right lmfao nutter...oh around 4 ish is my bed time well it was yesterday and the night before i got to sleep at 6 am lol


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Oooh right lmfao nutter...oh around 4 ish is my bed time well it was yesterday and the night before i got to sleep at 6 am lol


dunno how it will affect your meds and I am sure people have told you to try a variety of things but the 5HTP is really good for me - better than Nytol etc ...it's good for overall mood as well - makes you a bit more chilled oot perhaps ...

Why arent you sleeping? - I did struggle towards the end - but it was mainly waking early and 3 wees in the night that did it ...not going to bed at 4am - that's insanity


----------



## Bettyboo

Whats 5HTP it sounds like a printer, oh no thats HP lol Just peeing alot err dunno have no idea just mind racing with million one things to do lol

Its ok i dont mind i just do housework n stuff ironing lol


----------



## RACK

Just had a catch up.

Looks like you've perked up a bit since new diet and training has come along. Hope you have and are feeling better than rock bottom.

As always, you know my phones on  x


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Just had a catch up.
> 
> Looks like you've perked up a bit since new diet and training has come along. Hope you have and are feeling better than rock bottom.
> 
> As always, you know my phones on  x


Morning darling ! well J - I've just left you to it huni LMAO seems you have been flitting here and there and I'm glad you are enjoying yourself 

Let's just get this first week out the way and I should be fine - I will be complaining for the right reasons at least ...it's all well and good trying to diet on your own but nowt motivates you more than knowing several small men will be on your case if you dont abide by the rules :lol: [i really must stop making short comments...hell, NY Resolutions...gives me a while longer...]

So I am sat here having a coffee and looking at the cross trainer in the living room which I have avoided like the plague for the longest time because that MOFO is HARD WORK ...

cannot face the twonks that go in the gym in the mornings though & I need to get used to being up earlier ....so home cardio it is for the forseeable

I'm starving already ...

Wonder if Everybody Loves Raymond or Frasier is on ....they are the only things gonna get me through this :whistling:

Your phone will beep at some point - you know it !! x


----------



## hilly

their blood not jem, because of stupid ****y big brother everybody loves raymond isnt on at the min as it was making my cardio very enjoyable at 7am. i have not been pleased the last 6-9 weeks.

ohhh welcome to the first day of the diet. let the fun begin


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> their blood not jem, because of stupid ****y big brother everybody loves raymond isnt on at the min as it was making my cardio very enjoyable at 7am. i have not been pleased the last 6-9 weeks.
> 
> ohhh welcome to the first day of the diet. let the fun begin


I know ...I'm looking for something now ! :cursing:

I have 'Kes' the film on DVD to watch [do you remember it - oldie but goodie - I watched it at the cinema when I was ickle but mebbe you're too young ???] ...might have to crack the plastic on that instead ! It's about a little northern lad destined to spend his life in the pits who finds a kestrel ....good film about industrial north as it goes 

First day lol - deja vu or what ! wish you were all doing it with me again though ....I'm all alone :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

go walking outside jem? feck the cross trainer


----------



## RACK

LOL!!!!! I've not been flirting, I'm still being good  And I've told ya, I'm not small, I'm just compact.

Glad to see you back in prep mode and in 2 weeks time I expect a text coming through saying how ****ed off you are with it haha!!


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> go walking outside jem? feck the cross trainer


though about that tbh Bri but it doesnt work me as hard ....I dont feel like I've done that much !?! I know - when sweating me ass off on the crosser that I've burnt something :lol:


----------



## RACK

PMSL at the Kez dvd. You need to watch it just for the PE lesson!

It's filmed about 20 miles from me, and thank god my accent isn't a bad as Billy Casper's!


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> though about that tbh Bri but it doesnt work me as hard ....I dont feel like I've done that much !?! I know - when sweating me ass off on the crosser that I've burnt something :lol:


true but if you walk to your absolute capacity you will be out of breath adn sweeting, just find a hill or 2 to add in there and your sorted, impact cardio i feel is alot more beneficial, save the cross trainer for the odd day you cant go walking etc

i managed to loose 60lbs in my last prep doing JUST outside walking so it must work


----------



## Kate1976

Just a quick fly by .....aaaaaaand off we go!

Here if you need to ear bend, moan, rant etc. Let me know if you fancy that sess in Bedford


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> though about that tbh Bri but it doesnt work me as hard ....I dont feel like I've done that much !?! I know - when sweating me ass off on the crosser that I've burnt something :lol:


It's warm out - do powerwalking lol burns as much as running


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> LOL!!!!! I've not been flirting, I'm still being good  And I've told ya, I'm not small, I'm just compact.
> 
> Glad to see you back in prep mode and in 2 weeks time I expect a text coming through saying how ****ed off you are with it haha!!


NOW THEN ! did i say that ???? nope - not me, not ever  - you said it ! anyway so long as you're happy J 

You know it ...and then standard reply - well, it will be worth it ....haha vicious circles and all that - I'm never happy !


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> PMSL at the Kez dvd. You need to watch it just for the PE lesson!
> 
> It's filmed about 20 miles from me, and thank god my accent isn't a bad as Billy Casper's!


pmsl - been years since I've seen it - I will watch it later  and I love yorkshire accent as you know :thumb:



MissBC said:


> true but if you walk to your absolute capacity you will be out of breath adn sweeting, just find a hill or 2 to add in there and your sorted, impact cardio i feel is alot more beneficial, save the cross trainer for the odd day you cant go walking etc
> 
> i managed to loose 60lbs in my last prep doing JUST outside walking so it must work


Yeah I know what you are saying Bri ...not a very celubrious area to walk in mind you haha - although the Lickey Hills are nearby so I could drive there and get stomping - which being as I have an entire 10 days to myself - actually sounds quite good :thumb: [not that I am planning to get lost in the hills for all of that time you understand...although, knowing me ....well lol]



Kate1976 said:


> Just a quick fly by .....aaaaaaand off we go!
> 
> Here if you need to ear bend, moan, rant etc. Let me know if you fancy that sess in Bedford


cheers kate :tongue: it's dependant on claire at the min - and I need to go and meet me nephew [lil trouble dogue de bordeaux] ...so waiting to see what she is up to and will let you know ...then me you and bex can get a session in perhaps on saturday !! look forward to it actually

Bex are you free next week >?


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> It's warm out - do powerwalking lol burns as much as running


cross trainer this morning and then yes - will prob do outside for rest of the week :thumb: quite like the sounds of it tbh :bounce:


----------



## RACK

HAHAHAHA, ok you got me as always on the flirting thing. I might have been flirting a touch but not my old self. As we went through on our last chat.

Yeah it's a vicious circle but it helps keep you more sane so it's a good thing. Only a few months til I'll be texting you the same stuff!!!!

And yeah I know you like yorkshire accents, I don't have to use my posh voice with you


----------



## RACK

I'm another one for outside walking too. Only cardio I do too.


----------



## hilly

i find powerwalking isnt enough for me either.

Ive tested it with a HR monitor and no matter how fast i walk unless i jog for intervals i canot get it past 105/110 beats per min when i want it at 120 min

Not even with a 3 stone vest on does it keep above 110


----------



## 3752

Bettyboo said:


> Whats 5HTP it sounds like a printer, oh no thats HP lol Just peeing alot err dunno have no idea just mind racing with million one things to do lol
> 
> Its ok i dont mind i just do housework n stuff ironing lol


you can get 5HTP in Holland and Barret T


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> cheers kate :tongue: it's dependant on claire at the min - and I need to go and meet me nephew [lil trouble dogue de bordeaux] ...so waiting to see what she is up to and will let you know ...then me you and bex can get a session in perhaps on saturday !! look forward to it actually
> 
> Bex are you free next week >?


let me know when you girls next organize something, i may come up and join ya if i have a job and some money we best be making it another sat then so we can eat after 

B xxx


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> HAHAHAHA, ok you got me as always on the flirting thing. I might have been flirting a touch but not my old self. As we went through on our last chat.
> 
> Yeah it's a vicious circle but it helps keep you more sane so it's a good thing. Only a few months til I'll be texting you the same stuff!!!!
> 
> And yeah I know you like yorkshire accents, I don't have to use my posh voice with you


Might as well do it until you hit the big 30 eh not long now :lol: :lol: :lol:

LOL no posh accents round me please - I'd have to put me telephone voice on and it's been a while 

I am thinking I might not be prepping for a May show so it will be nice to just witness suffering for a change :laugh:



RACK said:


> I'm another one for outside walking too. Only cardio I do too.


well - we'll see - I watched the first part of Kes this morning doing cross trainer and man it was hard - I've avoided it for too long - crosser is in the gym is much easier ...

DONE and Dusted though - only another billion sessions to go 



hilly said:


> i find powerwalking isnt enough for me either.
> 
> Ive tested it with a HR monitor and no matter how fast i walk unless i jog for intervals i canot get it past 105/110 beats per min when i want it at 120 min
> 
> Not even with a 3 stone vest on does it keep above 110


Yep I concur - and I cannot imagine wanting to stomp around the streets in reality - J has his dog for company - I might get abducted or something


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> you can get 5HTP in Holland and Barret T


Yep sorry T missed your last post - think I crashed ...I slept right through last night :thumbup1:

Got mine from H&B and it's something that I wouldnt be without - prep or otherwise unlike the 40,000 other things we take during diets :lol:



MissBC said:


> let me know when you girls next organize something, i may come up and join ya if i have a job and some money we best be making it another sat then so we can eat after
> 
> B xxx


Will give you a shout Briar :thumbup1: x


----------



## Bettyboo

Ahh ok I got a shopping ist for Wednes that i gotta get so ill have alooky on line and use the 40 % off thing  I went bed around 4 30 am i think up again at 8  , cleaned me hallway carpet with me vax and done downstairs already lol


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Ahh ok I got a shopping ist for Wednes that i gotta get so ill have alooky on line and use the 40 % off thing  I went bed around 4 30 am i think up again at 8  , cleaned me hallway carpet with me vax and done downstairs already lol


your house must be sparkling ! wish I was affected the same way - thing with me is - I can never bring meself to do it - I will do any and everything to get out of housework

This is one of the huuuuuuuuuge benefits of living alone :thumb: ...the thought of having a chap with his size 12 trainers laying around just frightens the life out of me


----------



## RACK

Way harsh on the 30 thing Jem!!!! You know I'm petrified of it lol!!

I might not be prep'n for a may show either yet. Got a few I'm looking at so will have to decide.

Oh, and text on the way


----------



## Bettyboo

OMG i couldnt live with a guy, ive lived on my own for 7 years (just me n the kids). The thought of a bloke living with me scares the **** out of me hahah

He would have to be a very special guy me thinks pmsl


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Way harsh on the 30 thing Jem!!!! You know I'm petrified of it lol!!
> 
> I might not be prep'n for a may show either yet. Got a few I'm looking at so will have to decide.
> 
> Oh, and text on the way


Replying 

Pfft 30 is good ! being a bloke though - you're past you're prime ...me I am right in the middle of it :thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> OMG i couldnt live with a guy, ive lived on my own for 7 years (just me n the kids). The thought of a bloke living with me scares the **** out of me hahah
> 
> He would have to be a very special guy me thinks pmsl


LOL very few of them about 

I know one 

but as for living with any of them ...no way jose - for their own safety they are better off not doing so :lol:

Right I have a bone to pick !!!

*PAULLLLLLL*  ...no fookin wonder you commented on my 'looks interesting' post .....LMFAO ...now come on - if it was anyone else I'd think they were taking the P!SSSSS

....how can I possibly do that in the gym ffs    ....I was in fits watching him do it never mind me - it's NAUGHTY :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ...[i'm still picturing grapefruits when I watch any of his clips anyway so that might add to it admittedly] ...this is definitely one for the women's gym :lol: :lol: :lol:

Do you do this btw ? :tongue:


----------



## Kate1976

What's this about grapefruits????


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah come on Jem whats the grapefruit thing for lol


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> What's this about grapefruits????


LOL katie  ...dont look from work !!!! & it may scar you for life ...esp if grapefruits ever come into your daily diet ...but erm at some point when you are feeling really p!ssed off and need cheering up ...google Kai Green and grapefruits :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

NB : I should say ....paul didnt send me the grapefruit clip FPMSL ... :cool2: just something else kai does training for the arnold ...but after seeing grapefruitgate, nothing kai does brings anything but smut to my mind :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah come on Jem whats the grapefruit thing for lol


TARA !!!! OMFG !!! I'm not doing owt with grapefruits ROFL :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul never mentioned them either :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :lol:

You lot are gonna get me banned  :innocent:

Kai Green and grapefruits - that is all :rockon:


----------



## Beklet

Ah yes the infamous grapefruit - bet that stung!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

im searching but cant find the video ggrrr


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Replying
> 
> *PAULLLLLLL*  ...no fookin wonder you commented on my 'looks interesting' post .....LMFAO ...now come on - if it was anyone else I'd think they were taking the P!SSSSS
> 
> ....how can I possibly do that in the gym ffs    ....I was in fits watching him do it never mind me - it's NAUGHTY :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ...[i'm still picturing grapefruits when I watch any of his clips anyway so that might add to it admittedly] ...this is definitely one for the women's gym :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Do you do this btw ? :tongue:


yes i do tese exercises.....and so will you....if you keep your knees turned outwards as best you can the hips will rise which is what you want and what you are talking about with Kai i am guessing:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Ah yes the infamous grapefruit - bet that stung!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


BUT it so would wouldnt it :laugh::laugh::laugh: - no 2 ways about it ...why not a melon :confused1: :confused1: :lol:



MissBC said:


> im searching but cant find the video ggrrr


I do not have links to this type of thing LMAO ....it was posted on here early hours of morning once when I was prepping IN GENERAL TOO LOL ...and there were no mods on so we all spammed the thread to hell - after watching the clip of course ...I cant believe Baz has not shown you this already :whistling:  :whistling:

He probs has it in his stash bri - ask him :lol: :lol: :lol:



Pscarb said:


> yes i do tese exercises.....and so will you....if you keep your knees turned outwards as best you can the hips will rise which is what you want and what you are talking about with Kai i am guessing:thumb:


OK I am quite looking forward to doing this [without witnesses] ...do you think you could perhaps post a demo up for me :confused1: ...might make me laugh ....I mean - help me out :whistling: :lol:

- I think you would guess right paul :thumbup1:


----------



## DB

Jem said:


> I do not have links to this type of thing LMAO ....it was posted on here early hours of morning once when I was prepping IN GENERAL TOO LOL ...and there were no mods on so we all spammed the thread to hell - after watching the clip of course ...I cant believe Baz has not shown you this already :whistling:  :whistling:
> 
> He probs has it in his stash bri - ask him :lol: :lol: :lol:


B1tch 

Anyway good luck with the prep Jem! I would have written a longer post but i'm off to eat burgers and wedges 

Enjoy :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

DB said:


> B1tch
> 
> Anyway good luck with the prep Jem! I would have written a longer post but i'm off to eat burgers and wedges
> 
> Enjoy :lol: :lol:


Aye well you started it fooker :lol: :lol: :lol: ..get back on your own side of the fence you southern muppet :tongue:

Eat your fookin burgers then - me, I much prefer chicken and salad so much so that I'm gonna eat it night and day for the next 4 months - LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT :whistling:

Why dont you have some feckin cheesecake or banoffee pie for desert eh ...then perhaps a snicker ? ...me, I can't stand that stuff :confused1: 

Oh and thanks baz LOL :beer:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> Aye well you started it fooker :lol: :lol: :lol: ..get back on your own side of the fence you southern muppet :tongue:
> 
> Eat your fookin burgers then - me, I much prefer chicken and salad so much so that I'm gonna eat it night and day for the next 4 months - LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT :whistling:
> 
> Why dont you have some feckin cheesecake or banoffee pie for desert eh ...then perhaps a snicker ? ...me, I can't stand that stuff :confused1:
> 
> Oh and thanks baz LOL :beer:


burgers and wedges that I COOKED HIM whilst cooking and eating my chicken and vege

He has already polished off a packet of oreos today and no doubt he will have either ice cream or cake later on OH or more oreos :cursing:


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> burgers and wedges that I COOKED HIM whilst cooking and eating my chicken and vege
> 
> He has already polished off a packet of oreos today and no doubt he will have either ice cream or cake later on OH or more oreos :cursing:


Tell me about it - that's my life - cooking yummy food for small ones and eating feckin chicken :lol: :lol: :lol: - they've gone for 10 days now so at least I know I can get away with having no junk food in the house for the start of my diet which is a relief

LOVE OREOS :cursing:


----------



## DB

Jem said:


> Tell me about it - that's my life - cooking yummy food for small ones and eating feckin chicken :lol: :lol: :lol: - they've gone for 10 days now so at least I know I can get away with having no junk food in the house for the start of my diet which is a relief
> 
> LOVE OREOS :cursing:


haha I've battered off a pack every day for the last few days.. yummy! pmsl

It'll be worth it in the end, I enjoy dieting sometimes and feel so clean and healthy doing cardio, no junk food etc

Everyone says I look younger etc (Jesus fcuk I hope it happens to u. It'll help u no end  just playing :lol: )

Plus nothing more satisfying than getting on stage after the 2nd diet when u can enjoy it and of course surpass your previous showing which is always nice and a good boost for self esteem.

What show are you doing again? where/when? :beer:


----------



## Jem

DB said:


> haha I've battered off a pack every day for the last few days.. yummy! pmsl
> 
> It'll be worth it in the end, I enjoy dieting sometimes and feel so clean and healthy doing cardio, no junk food etc
> 
> Everyone says I look younger etc (*Jesus fcuk I hope it happens to u. It'll help u no end *  just playing :lol: )
> 
> Plus nothing more satisfying than getting on stage after the 2nd diet when u can enjoy it and of course surpass your previous showing which is always nice and a good boost for self esteem.
> 
> What show are you doing again? where/when? :beer:


FFS :cursing: :ban: :ban: :ban:  

LMAO yeah so you're on form today so fookin what :lol: :lol: :lol:

I hope you choke on oreo crumbs you cheeky fooker :thumb:

...and I dont look younger ...I look older and GAUNT  :whistling:  so there is just no hope there - still at least I have hair, long shiny lustrous locks :cool2:

We will see lol - if I ain't right [put it in your language so you could understand see] ..well then I wont get up there --no pressure on me I'm just doing what I enjoy [as a masochist] :thumbup1:

Not telling you which show or when lol - you'll come and throw food at me !


----------



## defdaz

Jemster! Back from hols, will catch up on the Jem show ASAP (working away next two days) but hope you are well mate and hope the dieting is going well!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Jemster! Back from hols, will catch up on the Jem show ASAP (working away next two days) but hope you are well mate and hope the dieting is going well!


Well hello stranger :thumb: hope you enjoyed the holiday matie ! oh you dont need to catch up dazzle - first day of prep today [nearly over YAY] - load of drivvle in here really :lol: :lol: :lol:

welcome home


----------



## stephy

you look seriously hot in that avi lady!

do you dye your hair that dark or natural?


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> you look seriously hot in that avi lady!
> 
> do you dye your hair that dark or natural?


  thanks stephy ! I am screwing my face up against the sun so I'm not sure what that says about me normal face ahahah - maybe I should adopt that look full time :thumb: ...it's very dark brown naturally but strangely enough everyone keeps asking if I have dyed it recently [which I havent] so either GH or MT2 has darkened it further :confused1: ....I am thinking of going deep red very soon ! :whistling: ...although everyone is saying a big fat NO :lol:

Not looking too damn bad in yer own I have to say mind - v sophisticated chick x


----------



## stephy

oh i bet mt2 is making it darker ive heard that can happen, maybe i should just use that instead of dying my hair :lol:

I was deep red for years and it takes so long to get it all out your hair id never reccommend anyone to do it - such a hard colour to get rid of once your fed up!

and thank you, ha x


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> oh i bet mt2 is making it darker ive heard that can happen, maybe i should just use that instead of dying my hair :lol:
> 
> I was deep red for years and it takes so long to get it all out your hair id never reccommend anyone to do it - such a hard colour to get rid of once your fed up!
> 
> and thank you, ha x


Hmmm I probably would get sick of it as well - and that would be expensive as you deffo need to change all make up to suit it ...also not sure how it would look with me being tanned - I might look naff :lol: :lol:

Maybe not then - stick with what I have I suppose ! x


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Jem... Deep red hmmm yeah I can see that, sort of an auburn red type of thing... now that would look hot... jmho... 

Hows it going lovely lady...??


----------



## Beklet

I had red hair with a tan, it looked OK but you have to get the right sort of red. Bluey purply reds don't work and will probably make you look yellow (it did me)

The shade I went for though was very bright. You could do what I did one year and bleach the front a bit then dye that red so if you hate it it's only a bit that need dyeing over.... :thumb:

This was mine but I didn't have a tan at this point....


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Hey Jem... Deep red hmmm yeah I can see that, sort of an auburn red type of thing... now that would look hot... jmho...
> 
> Hows it going lovely lady...??


LOL grey - I totally cannot decide whether it would look hideous or really suit me ...I like it really sleek red bobs they look ace - but sooooo not going for the chop - it's staying long until it's grey :lol:

It's going great so far today ......I'm upbeat and happy to be dieting ...but as you know - this can change in a heart beat 

How's you ?



Beklet said:


> I had red hair with a tan, it looked OK but you have to get the right sort of red. Bluey purply reds don't work and will probably make you look yellow (it did me)
> 
> The shade I went for though was very bright. You could do what I did one year and bleach the front a bit then dye that red so if you hate it it's only a bit that need dyeing over.... :thumb:
> 
> This was mine but I didn't have a tan at this point....
> 
> View attachment 42773


See that's bright ! and if you're gonna do it then why be wishy washy - it should be in yer face like that :thumb: ...but ....you're used to being all kinds of colours beks LOL I'm not !!! and it's scary haha

I was blonde for about a year - wasnt until I looked back at the pics that I realised it REALLY wasnt me :lol: :lol: :lol:

Prep head and red hair - just dont know if I'd be able to see if I looked like care in the community or hot  

Ohh ffs - I can hear the neighbour in the garden - she has suuuuuch an annoying voice - she sounds well slow :cool2:


----------



## Bulk1

Red (ruby colour) tint in dark hair looks good.. just so you notice it in the sun light... if we get any again!


----------



## Bulk1

This sorta colour... tint http://www.hairfinder.com/haircollections6/tmc7.jpg


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> LOL grey - I totally cannot decide whether it would look hideous or really suit me ...I like it really sleek red bobs they look ace - but sooooo not going for the chop - it's staying long until it's grey :lol:
> 
> It's going great so far today ......I'm upbeat and happy to be dieting ...but as you know - this can change in a heart beat
> 
> How's you ?
> 
> See that's bright ! and if you're gonna do it then why be wishy washy - it should be in yer face like that :thumb: ...but ....you're used to being all kinds of colours beks LOL I'm not !!! and it's scary haha
> 
> I was blonde for about a year - wasnt until I looked back at the pics that I realised it REALLY wasnt me :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Prep head and red hair - just dont know if I'd be able to see if I looked like care in the community or hot
> 
> Ohh ffs - I can hear the neighbour in the garden - she has suuuuuch an annoying voice - she sounds well slow :cool2:


Lol it's not that bright - I dyed most of my hair almost black, and bleached the front then dyed it all red. If you just put a temporary red dye over your hair it might work, and will wash out if you don't like it. One of the hair dye people make a red black colour and if you don't like it, red fades quickly or you can buy colour removers, or just dye over it - the red in mine is only that bright because my natural colour is blonde 

I did do it REALLY red a couple of times....



Really bored of it atm, but I'm trying to grow and heal it - looking at the pics I really liked the black and red but it was a lot of maintenance!


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> LOL grey - I totally cannot decide whether it would look hideous or really suit me ...I like it really sleek red bobs they look ace - but sooooo not going for the chop - it's staying long until it's grey :lol:
> 
> It's going great so far today ......I'm upbeat and happy to be dieting ...but as you know - this can change in a heart beat
> 
> How's you ?


I am pretty ok... training going ok if a trifle slow for my liking but isnt that the norm??!!  life in general ok too which is nice...


----------



## Jem

Yep Bulk - that's the exact colour I was thinking of ...the very same !

Beks - I wondered who on earth could possibly suit one of those fringes coz I think I would look like care in the community - you however pull it off !!! was it real ? because you can actually buy clip in fringes these days can't you !

that colour deffo suits you ...I like ! bit too bright for me though - I would really get the **** ripped out of me for that lol xx

Grey glad things are good ! have you refrained from coco pops in your oats yet ? tutut haha


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Yep Bulk - that's the exact colour I was thinking of ...the very same !
> 
> Beks - I wondered who on earth could possibly suit one of those fringes coz I think I would look like care in the community - you however pull it off !!! was it real ? because you can actually buy clip in fringes these days can't you !
> 
> that colour deffo suits you ...I like ! bit too bright for me though - I would really get the **** ripped out of me for that lol xx
> 
> Grey glad things are good ! have you refrained from coco pops in your oats yet ? tutut haha


The fringe is real...I thought I'd look a tit cos I have a round face but it was OK...the rest is shoulder length but with dreads braided in - not difficult at all, just put the dreads in, leave in till they start to get completely annoying (I last about a month :laugh: ), wash, condition loads then redye and put back in if required.....

The fringe was a pain cos my hair's curly and had to straighten it everyday - round brush, hairdryer and mousse lol. Keep thinking about doing it again but it was a nightmare to grow out


----------



## Jem

I think that's the pic I was talking about that I saw on FB !

Well - so today I have spoken to my little friend who runs a dance school and I'm going to see her with my proposed routine for the nov show ....it's a bit of a challenge so I'm gonna start early LMAO ...not sure how realistic it is so will show her the clips I have in mind and we are gonna have a chat about it - then see how much it will cost in lessons to actually sort it out pmsl ! I have 4 months - even Im not that left footed hahah


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Grey glad things are good ! have you refrained from coco pops in your oats yet ? tutut haha


lol... still do occassionally but its more the wholegrain rice krispie things the kids have... lol...


----------



## Bulk1

Jem said:


> Yep Bulk - that's the exact colour I was thinking of ...the very same !


Go for it...I think it would look good, not too rock star either :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

grey I was munching on a chinese lettuce leaf when I read that ....almost brought a tear to my eye - there are 3 boxes of cheerios in the cupboard :-(

Hahah Bulk ! -----> bex - you're a rock star !!!!


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> grey I was munching on a chinese lettuce leaf when I read that ....almost brought a tear to my eye - there are 3 boxes of cheerios in the cupboard :-(
> 
> Hahah Bulk ! -----> bex - you're a rock star !!!!


Lol I did call the black one my Nikki Sixx 'do :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bulk1

Beklet said:


> Lol I did call the black one my Nikki Sixx 'do :lol: :lol: :lol:


 I dont need to dig myself any deeper lol.. :lol: but it looks good on bex .. everyones got a colour or style that looks good on them alone :thumbup1: that ruby colour would suit u better


----------



## Beklet

Bulk1 said:


> I dont need to dig myself any deeper lol.. :lol: but it looks good on bex .. everyones got a colour of style that looks good on them alone :thumbup1: that ruby colour would suit u better


Ha ha I didn't take it as an insult...unfortunately my hair now is more Noddy Holder :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bulk1

Beklet said:


> Ha ha I didn't take it as an insult...unfortunately my hair now is more Noddy Holder :lol: :lol: :lol:


You'll be well popular at xmas parties!! :lol:


----------



## Jem

LMAO re noddy holder and Bulk's reply hahahahahaha !!! Love it !


----------



## Bulk1

Jem said:


> LMAO re noddy holder and Bulk's reply hahahahahaha !!! Love it !


 I wish it could be christmas every day :lol:


----------



## Jem

Bulk1 said:


> I wish it could be christmas every day :lol:


 :bounce: :bounce::bounce:lol

Mind you - I dont really - my bday is 2 days before xmas so I would be REALLY fooking old :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

So would i and that bloody song was no 1 when i was born!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> So would i and that bloody song was no 1 when i was born!


well I'm 1975 what are you ?

God we are really really old bex :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> well I'm 1975 what are you ?
> 
> God we are really really old bex :lol: :lol: :lol:


I still beat you there Jem... feeling the years today...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> I still beat you there Jem... feeling the years today...


it's ok - I dont look it :whistling: ....yep you deffo have more to worry about on that front LMFAO :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> it's ok - I dont look it :whistling: ....yep you deffo have more to worry about on that front LMFAO :lol:  :lol:


ooooh thats pure cow-baggery... :lol: :lol:

I always get gasps of shock and awe when I give my age away... most people seem to think I used to walk with jebus...


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> well I'm 1975 what are you ?
> 
> God we are really really old bex :lol: :lol: :lol:


73 lol I'm old.....


----------



## Greyphantom

Beklet said:


> 73 lol I'm old.....


Still ahead of both of you... :thumb:


----------



## Bulk1

Jem said:


> :bounce: :bounce::bounce:lol
> 
> Mind you - I dont really - my bday is 2 days before xmas so I would be REALLY fooking old :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeh but it'll be worth it, think about all those presents u'll be gettin :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

1970!

Do I win?


----------



## Jem

LMAO some flares maybe tan ?

so come on then grey ....does tan beat you or not ?

Well, been out doing a touch of socialising tonight - got to be done, I've sworn I'm not gonna be a hermit on this prep ...it's not gonna happen !

that's day 2 out the way

BLEURGH chicken - sick of it !!!! pah !

making curry tomorrow ...gotta be better than chicken salad


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i bet you make CHICKEN curry


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> i bet you make CHICKEN curry


LOL you'd be right being as feckin CHICKEN is the only fookin meat in my diet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Jem said:


> LOL you'd be right being as feckin CHICKEN is the only fookin meat in my diet :lol: :lol: :lol:


surely this aint the only meat you get?.... in your diet i ment


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> surely this aint the only meat you get?.... in your diet i ment


  LOL

tis at the moment yessir indeedy :whistling: ...aint nobody here but us chickens :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

sounds very boring! yep indeedi! lol


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> sounds very boring! yep indeedi! lol


aye it is jim :lol: but it works so I'm saying nowt ! 

think far too many people complicate their diets and then moan about not losing the weight tbh ...if they just stuck to the basic foods, drank water, trained and slept then they would drop fat :thumbup1:

ask me again in a week if I wanna complain though - bet Im moaning like a b!tch and begging for some lean beef mince :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

yea i bet you will be gagging for a nice thick bit of pork loin! every one loves a good rump! lol

but back to food why not try lean cuts of beef, a nice fillet or serloin but cut the fat off?


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> aye it is jim :lol: but it works so I'm saying nowt !
> 
> think far too many people complicate their diets and then moan about not losing the weight tbh ...if they just stuck to the basic foods, drank water, trained and slept then they would drop fat :thumbup1:
> 
> ask me again in a week if I wanna complain though - bet Im moaning like a b!tch and begging for some lean beef mince :lol: :lol: :lol:


Easier said than done - eating the same thing every day guarantees I'll be retching every time I try to eat within a week :cursing:


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> yea i bet you will be gagging for a nice thick bit of pork loin! every one loves a good rump! lol
> 
> but back to food why not try lean cuts of beef, a nice fillet or serloin but cut the fat off?


Erm can't say I've ever had pork loin or rump as it goes jim :innocent: no I really haven't....nor do I like steak ....in fact the first time I ate red meat was the night before last show ...prior to that I was a red meat virgin 

My diet is laid out for me at the moment - so when certain person sees fit to add lean mince etc - then I will have it 



Beklet said:


> Easier said than done - eating the same thing every day guarantees I'll be retching every time I try to eat within a week :cursing:


LMAO aye there is that small issue bex - day 3 and I'm dreading chicken already ...BUT currying it today so should be ok :lol: ...after a while you just get used to it - can't say I enjoy chicken meals but I just eat them for the results :whistling:does make you really appreciate shakes n pnb though !


----------



## hsmann87

I have now started BBQing my chicken. I season it with black pepper and cajun spice only. I cook a shedload on sunday and it lasts me the week, and it tastes SO much nicer than chicken cooked on the george or in the oven. Even though im dieting I actually look forward to my meals these days, probably because im constantly starving my boll0cks off


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> making curry tomorrow ...gotta be better than chicken salad


Hey hey....chicken hatred started already......lol!

Is the curry Paul's recipe?

BTW I think the red streak in ur hair will look ace :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Was laughing my head off at the "chicken, chicken, chicken, chicken!!" up date on fb.

Oh and 1980 for me, I don't feel old anymore


----------



## Jem

hsmann87 said:


> I have now started BBQing my chicken. I season it with black pepper and cajun spice only. I cook a shedload on sunday and it lasts me the week, and it tastes SO much nicer than chicken cooked on the george or in the oven. Even though im dieting I actually look forward to my meals these days, probably because im constantly starving my boll0cks off


BBQ ! IN MY GARDEN - think I need a half nekkid young buck to come and mow me lawn first  [course I could do it meself, but young buck would add to the flavour :whistling: ] ....bought a sh!te load more spices in anticipation so will definitely be experimenting cheers hs 

...and I cant abide george foreman chicken - that really does bring out gag reflex :laugh:



Kate1976 said:


> Hey hey....chicken hatred started already......lol!
> 
> Is the curry Paul's recipe?
> 
> BTW I think the red streak in ur hair will look ace :thumb:


yep think so katie - boiled for the win so it's nice and soft ....

just not sure about the hair thang ...will leave it up to me niece and see what she says :thumbup1: it's gone well dark with the MT2 ...almost blue black and I quite like it with tan !



RACK said:


> Was laughing my head off at the "chicken, chicken, chicken, chicken!!" up date on fb.
> 
> Oh and 1980 for me, I don't feel old anymore


LOL driving me nuts J - is there anything more to life 'cept chicken 

Feck off with your 1980 .... training partner is 19feckin87 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

I said something about Wham circa 1980 odd the other day and he pointed out he wasnt even born ....how's that for making you feel like an old git :cursing: :lol:


----------



## DB

1983 for me


----------



## Jem

DB said:


> 1983 for me


Fook me - you had a hard paper round didnt ya :confused1:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

I'll beat that, was talking to a girl the other night and she was born in '93!! I felt wrong, and not even in a good wrong way!!


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I'll beat that, was talking to a girl the other night and she was born in '93!! I felt wrong, and not even in a good wrong way!!


Now that is taking the feckin p!ss - I will seriously disown you if start fiddling with 17 yr olds ....  ...wtf were you discussing with her ...Justin Bieber's haircut :confused1:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Now that is taking the feckin p!ss - I will seriously disown you if start fiddling with 17 yr olds ....  ...wtf were you discussing with her ...Justin Bieber's haircut :confused1:


Now that is fecking funny ladio :thumb:

Laughing at desk and getting funny looks!


----------



## Greyphantom

ElfinTan said:


> 1970!
> 
> Do I win?


Yes you just pip this old fella at the post... and whats worse is you look so much better doing it... :thumb:



Jem said:


> LMAO some flares maybe tan ?
> 
> so come on then grey ....does tan beat you or not ?


Yep she beats me... that makes this year a big one for her... I still have to wait 2 years...



DB said:


> 1983 for me


pfft when you start shaving (your face) come see me... lol


----------



## RACK

I was out and got talking to her at the bar. Don't get me wrong she was stunning, then she mentioned something about having to use he sister's ID to get in. All of a sudden I just thought


----------



## RACK

And yes I had to have the pic that big, that's how bad I felt hahahaa


----------



## ElfinTan

Greyphantom said:


> Yes you just pip this old fella at the post... and whats worse is you look so much better doing it... :thumb:
> 
> Yep she beats me... that makes this year a big one for her... I still have to wait 2 years...
> 
> pfft when you start shaving (your face) come see me... lol


Not sure how pleased I am to win this one hahahaha!!! But I'll take it

The moment has been and gone.....

As for DB....I've got bras older than him ffs

Jem my training partner and diet buddy is 22:cool2: so 1988!!!!!!! Fcking kills me keeping up with him!

And NO I didn't have flares you cheeky mare.....just a load of 60's hand me downs from hving two older sisters ffs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

Hmmm Grey - few yrs in you yet I think 

J ....I'm totally blanking ...LOL at me the muppet - but why did you think 'bear' ? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

1967 but I can pass for 70 on a bad day


----------



## DB

Jem said:


> Fook me - you had a hard paper round didnt ya :confused1:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit, walked into that one didn't I?.. fcukin b1tch  :lol:



Greyphantom said:


> pfft when you start shaving (your face) come see me... lol


Haha.. na but u can come shave my back if you're offering :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Not sure how pleased I am to win this one hahahaha!!! But I'll take it
> 
> The moment has been and gone.....
> 
> As for DB....I've got bras older than him ffs
> 
> Jem my training partner and diet buddy is 22:cool2: so 1988!!!!!!! Fcking kills me keeping up with him!
> 
> And NO I didn't have flares you cheeky mare.....just a load of 60's hand me downs from hving two older sisters ffs!!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO !!! aye but tan - look at you now ssssssssssccccccchwing bada boom  :thumb: 

I see we have the same problem :lol: ...at least you can get yours to train glutes though :thumbup1:

LOL pics please tania - bet you had some choice haircuts ! my gran sent me a pic of me the other day - will try and scan it in hahah :cool2: I was 4 and had hair that looked like an old style telephone receiver :lol: :lol: :lol:

Not commenting further on baz - coz he WILL come back with summit nasty  



Uriel said:


> 1967 but I can pass for 70 on a bad day


life in the old fooker yet eh :cool2:


----------



## Greyphantom

Uriel said:


> 1967 but I can pass for 70 on a bad day


Ok you win... (old [email protected] lol)...



DB said:


> Haha.. na but u can come shave my back if you're offering :laugh: :lol:


LMAO... be round it 5 mate... :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Greyphantom said:


> Ok you win... (old [email protected] lol)...


luckinly since I sleep in tupperware.........I have a biological age of 23:laugh:


----------



## Jem

DB said:


> Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit, walked into that one didn't I?.. fcukin b1tch  :lol:
> 
> Haha.. na but u can come shave my back if you're offering :laugh: :lol:


yes you did baldie 

got any spots need squeezing ? :thumb:



Uriel said:


> luckinly since I sleep in tupperware.........I have a biological age of 23:laugh:


Eugh you must smell rank :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> Eugh you must smell rank :whistling: :lol:


yeah - like male chicken (fowel cock)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

1982 here, i hate the 2012 olympic adverts as it reminds me i'll be 30 then.... lol


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> yeah - like male chicken (fowel cock)


LMAO ! did you have that one lined up ready to roll :whistling: I like it :lol:



Incredible Bulk said:


> 1982 here, i hate the 2012 olympic adverts as it reminds me i'll be 30 then.... lol


oooh feck off - I'll be really really old then


----------



## RACK

Jem, it's PEDO-BEAR, that's the only pic I could get through work's firewall lol


----------



## DB

Jem said:


> yes you did baldie
> 
> got any spots need squeezing ? :thumb:
> 
> Eugh you must smell rank :whistling: :lol:


I smell like roses you little tramp

I have no spots thanks! Although I do have a thorn in my side you can remove for me if u like?! she's annoying :lol: 

sorry for the slow reply I was eating pasta  yummmmmmmmy


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Jem, it's PEDO-BEAR, that's the only pic I could get through work's firewall lol


Oh I thought it was something like that :lol: :lol:



DB said:


> I smell like roses you little tramp
> 
> *LOL baz for once ...I wasnt insulting you - I was talking about tupperware tony aka uriel *
> 
> I have no spots thanks! Although I do have a thorn in my side you can remove for me if u like?! she's annoying :lol:
> 
> *LMAO no way - she can dbell press more than moi* :lol:
> 
> sorry for the slow reply I was eating pasta  yummmmmmmmy


Fook right off ball bag :ban: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Pedo Bear is wrong....but slightly funny...



DB said:


> I smell like roses you little tramp
> 
> *Been nicking BC's perfume again? Fairy......* :lol:
> 
> I have no spots thanks! Although I do have a thorn in my side you can remove for me if u like?! she's annoying :lol:
> 
> *Every rose has it's thorn, you must know that? (Oh sorry you're too young for the 80s cock rock thing lol)*
> 
> sorry for the slow reply I was eating pasta  yummmmmmmmy


Real men eat lard. And potatoes, none of this fancy poncey southern pasta crap. Seriously, flour and water is for putting wallpaper up :tongue:

Sorry, Just felt the need to abuse someone and I found an easy target.

As you were


----------



## DB

Beklet said:


> Real men eat lard. And potatoes, none of this fancy poncey southern pasta crap. Seriously, flour and water is for putting wallpaper up :tongue:
> 
> Sorry, Just felt the need to abuse someone and I found an easy target.
> 
> As you were


Oh Bex, Bex ,Bex..

Little did you know insulting me will inturn lead me to teasing Jem with my defense saying I eat just southern poncey food.

Please see pic of current 'snack'

Hows the diet Jem? Casulty of war.. Blame bex!

 :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ahhhh..... lots of people getting abuse. I've come to the right place I feel right at home now :thumb:

All you babies OMG...... 1973 for me - am gonna be 37 in 2 weeks so spare a thought DB/Bulk/Rack et al...... 

Bek.... You saying Baz is poison....? :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

DB said:


> Oh Bex, Bex ,Bex..
> 
> Little did you know insulting me will inturn lead me to teasing Jem with my defense saying I eat just southern poncey food.
> 
> Please see pic of current 'snack'
> 
> Hows the diet Jem? Casulty of war.. Blame bex!
> 
> :lol:


Sour belt things? Not bad but they're only permissible if they give you mouth ulcers AND you carry on eating them!! :lol:

And really, for cakey you want a Fat Rascal - they're the best!



Zara-Leoni said:


> Ahhhh..... lots of people getting abuse. I've come to the right place I feel right at home now :thumb:
> 
> All you babies OMG...... 1973 for me - am gonna be 37 in 2 weeks so spare a thought DB/Bulk/Rack et al......
> 
> Bek.... You saying Baz is poison....? :laugh:


1973 for me too, though I have a few months to go.....

Poison? Nope lol though seeing him in a long blond wig, eyeliner and lipgloss a la Bret Michaels would be funny as fvck!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Beklet said:


> 1973 for me too, though I have a few months to go.....
> 
> Poison? Nope lol though *seeing him in a long blond wig, eyeliner and lipgloss a la Bret Michaels would be funny as fvck!!!*


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Go on Baz I dare ya..... :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

Jem said:


> Erm can't say I've ever had pork loin or rump as it goes jim :innocent: no I really haven't....*nor do I like steak* ....in fact the first time I ate red meat was the night before last show ...prior to that I was a red meat virgin
> 
> My diet is laid out for me at the moment - so when certain person sees fit to add lean mince etc - then I will have it
> 
> LMAO aye there is that small issue bex - day 3 and I'm dreading chicken already ...BUT currying it today so should be ok :lol: ...after a while you just get used to it - can't say I enjoy chicken meals but I just eat them for the results :whistling:does make you really appreciate shakes n pnb though !


wtf!?


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Pedo Bear is wrong....but slightly funny...
> 
> Real men eat lard. And potatoes, none of this fancy poncey southern pasta crap. Seriously, flour and water is for putting wallpaper up :tongue:
> 
> Sorry, Just felt the need to abuse someone and I found an easy target.
> 
> As you were


LMAO ! whatever you are doing at the moment - it's working ! you're on top form girlie - I'm liking the new aggressive bex A LOT :lol:  :lol:



DB said:


> Oh Bex, Bex ,Bex..
> 
> Little did you know insulting me will inturn lead me to teasing Jem with my defense saying I eat just southern poncey food.
> 
> Please see pic of current 'snack'
> 
> Hows the diet Jem? Casulty of war.. Blame bex!
> 
> :lol:


LOL that was very unfair :confused1: ....cookies  ...no prizes for guessing what I was eating :lol: [email protected] 



Zara-Leoni said:


> Ahhhh..... lots of people getting abuse. I've come to the right place I feel right at home now :thumb:
> 
> All you babies OMG...... 1973 for me - am gonna be 37 in 2 weeks so spare a thought DB/Bulk/Rack et al......
> 
> Bek.... You saying Baz is poison....? :laugh:


LOL yeah you'll slip right in with current attitude :thumb: although I feel your skills are being put to better use on another thread currently :lol:


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> wtf!?


I KNOW ! I am sure I will acquire the taste in time Jim ....only tasted it for the first time when out with claire last month :confused1: cant see what the big fuss is really :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh aye Jem theres a thing....

Dean Collins? Is that he of the towel photo incident????

Reason being.... he's sent me another pm on FB with just a photo and no message.... and when I looked on his page to see if its the same guy, he's posted one of my photos out my album onto his wall!! WTF??? :confused1:

Is he a care in the community case or what? Whats the story?? :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh aye Jem theres a thing....
> 
> Dean Collins? Is that he of the towel photo incident????
> 
> Reason being.... he's sent me another pm on FB with just a photo and no message.... and when I looked on his page to see if its the same guy, he's posted one of my photos out my album onto his wall!! WTF??? :confused1:
> 
> Is he a care in the community case or what? Whats the story?? :confused1:


LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: aye that's him !!!!

the one of blue & noodle ...yep he is doggie mad mind zar but he really should have asked you 

Well I havent had another message - I just saw him there in the gym tonight lol 

I dont understand coz in real life he is a very nice genuine chap :whistling: maybe he turns into a weirdo on fb :confused1:


----------



## WRT




----------



## Zara-Leoni

^^^^^^ LMAO :laugh:

Yep thats the one Jem.... bit of a weirdy one I feel.....


----------



## Jem

OMFG TOM !!! hahahahahaha that's just plain scary LMAO


----------



## Kate1976

Is he boss eyed??


----------



## Jem

LOL Kate ! dont think so but I never looked at him that closely !

OMG I have to speak to this bloke almost daily you know - how am I gonna keep a straight face !!!! you feckers LMAO


----------



## MissBC

well well well whats been going on in here.........



DB said:


> Haha.. na but u can come shave my back if you're offering :laugh: :lol:


it fcuking needs it........



Jem said:


> yes you did baldie
> 
> got any spots need squeezing ? :thumb:
> 
> Eugh you must smell rank :whistling: :lol:


eeeeeeeewwwwwwww spots :scared:

you STINK DB



DB said:


> I smell like roses you little tramp
> 
> I have no spots thanks! Although I do have a thorn in my side you can remove for me if u like?! she's annoying :lol:
> 
> sorry for the slow reply I was eating pasta  yummmmmmmmy


a) you dont smell like roses

B) you do have spots sometimes

c) i aint no thorn your fcukin life would be over without me in it

d) go eat your pasta and cookies you FAT B1TCH


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MissBC said:


> well well well whats been going on in here.........
> 
> it fcuking needs it........
> 
> eeeeeeeewwwwwwww spots :scared:
> 
> you STINK DB
> 
> a) you dont smell like roses
> 
> B) you do have spots sometimes
> 
> c) i aint no thorn your fcukin life would be over without me in it
> 
> d) go eat your pasta and cookies you FAT B1TCH


PWNED!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Kate1976 said:


> Is he boss eyed??


You know you would Kate:lol:


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> well well well whats been going on in here.........
> 
> it fcuking needs it........
> 
> eeeeeeeewwwwwwww spots :scared:
> 
> you STINK DB
> 
> a) you dont smell like roses
> 
> B) you do have spots sometimes
> 
> c) i aint no thorn your fcukin life would be over without me in it
> 
> d) go eat your pasta and cookies you FAT B1TCH





Zara-Leoni said:


> PWNED!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMAO  he's taken a battering today and then just to end it his missus jumps in ...and it sounds brutal :thumb: :lol: :lol: oooh you're gonna be wearing the crockery all your lovely junk food comes in 



WRT said:


> You know you would Kate:lol:


I can put a good word in for you katie :whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> LMAO ! whatever you are doing at the moment - it's working ! you're on top form girlie - I'm liking the new aggressive bex A LOT :lol:  :lol:
> 
> LOL that was very unfair :confused1: ....cookies  ...no prizes for guessing what I was eating :lol: [email protected]
> 
> LOL yeah you'll slip right in with current attitude :thumb: although I feel your skills are being put to better use on another thread currently :lol:


Aggressive? Me? 

Nah that's just me normally - I've just been a touch quiet of late......

Funnily enough, some bloke complained to a colleague at work that my emails to him had 'aggressive undertones' and he didn't appreciate it. All I did was ask him why he couldn't just give me a straight answer....

My reply when I was told of the complaint is unprintable but it was more than fvcking aggressive!!! :cursing: :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Aggressive? Me?
> 
> Nah that's just me normally - I've just been a touch quiet of late......
> 
> Funnily enough, some bloke complained to a colleague at work that my emails to him had 'aggressive undertones' and he didn't appreciate it. All I did was ask him why he couldn't just give me a straight answer....
> 
> My reply when I was told of the complaint is unprintable but it was more than fvcking aggressive!!! :cursing: :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Indeed you have bex - for the record though - it's good to have you back :thumb: LOL bet he was a typical office [email protected] as well .....hmm the thought of having to go back to office work scares me - a lot - I just dont think I can deal with all that ****e for 8hrs a day on a diet :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Indeed you have bex - for the record though - it's good to have you back :thumb: LOL bet he was a typical office [email protected] as well .....hmm the thought of having to go back to office work scares me - a lot - I just dont think I can deal with all that ****e for 8hrs a day on a diet :cursing:


He works 25 miles away - my boss suggested we go and see him and explain the problems we're having (there's 2 of us and the other is a 6' 4" Scot) and so the Scot rang him ad tried to arrange it...strangely enough he wasn't keen...wuss :laugh:


----------



## Uriel

DB getting bitch slapped on his own forum he nmods on, fkn lol


----------



## defdaz

Haha I remember him from when I trained at Ironworks. Seemed ok? :confused1:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> I can put a good word in for you katie :whistling:


No no...you are fine! But thanks for thinking of me


----------



## Jem

well I'm poorly sick - throat feels like it's closed up - hurts a LOT to even swallow. Tried telling to cat to fook off and I have no voice :blink:

training & cardio ban mg:

vit c & d'age :smartass:

liquid diet :mellow:

miserable fooker:crying: discovering you aren't really supergirl is not the kind of enlightenment I wanted :confused1:


----------



## DB

MissBC said:


> well well well whats been going on in here.........
> 
> it fcuking needs it........
> 
> eeeeeeeewwwwwwww spots :scared:
> 
> you STINK DB
> 
> a) you dont smell like roses
> 
> B) you do have spots sometimes
> 
> c) i aint no thorn your fcukin life would be over without me in it
> 
> d) go eat your pasta and cookies you FAT B1TCH





Zara-Leoni said:


> PWNED!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


No Owned would be banning her!

Oh yeah I just did.. Snake with TITS! :lol: :lol: 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/missbc/


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Haha I remember him from when I trained at Ironworks. Seemed ok? :confused1:


yep he is really - dunno what happens when he goes on FB :confused1: ...an amazing transformation occurs 



DB said:


> No Owned would be banning her!
> 
> Oh yeah I just did.. Snake with TITS! :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/missbc/


No you never did ....did you :confused1:

did you :ban:MEN !!! *runs off to check*


----------



## Jem

OMFG you really did ....she is gonna kick your ass baz !


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> well I'm poorly sick - throat feels like it's closed up - hurts a LOT to even swallow. Tried telling to cat to fook off and I have no voice :blink:
> 
> training & cardio ban mg:
> 
> vit c & d'age :smartass:
> 
> liquid diet :mellow:
> 
> miserable fooker:crying: discovering you aren't really supergirl is not the kind of enlightenment I wanted :confused1:


You are supergirl! Even supergirl has the odd off day mate  Get well soon dimps.

Cardio ban though... wtf!? That's like telling a dog he can't wag his tail any more!


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> well I'm poorly sick - throat feels like it's closed up - hurts a LOT to even swallow. Tried telling to cat to fook off and I have no voice :blink:
> 
> training & cardio ban mg:
> 
> vit c & d'age :smartass:
> 
> liquid diet :mellow:
> 
> miserable fooker:crying: discovering you aren't really supergirl is not the kind of enlightenment I wanted :confused1:


Sorry to hear that you are feeling pants miss.....sofa day with movies?


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> You are supergirl! Even supergirl has the odd off day mate  Get well soon dimps.
> 
> Cardio ban though... wtf!? That's like telling a dog he can't wag his tail any more!


I know :confused1: but paul says if I dont listen to him then it could go on for weeks and I can write the show off ..... :death: :crying:

that man has a way of making me abide by his words 

I've not been ill like this for a loooooooong long time - hate it, hate it, hate it :confused1:

sofa day for sure katie ....MEH ! I can't sit still ffs - they call me fidget ....


----------



## DB

Jem said:


> OMFG you really did ....she is gonna kick your ass baz !


mwahaha! I'll lift it as she crying!  :lol:


----------



## Jem

DB said:


> mwahaha! I'll lift it as she crying!  :lol:


think someone should ban you :cursing: - that I'd laugh at alllllll day and night :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

LMAO... DB banning Miss BC... now that would have been a convo I would have loved to be in on...

Jem feeling for ya babe... had a sh!te day yesterday like that, but all better now... :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Greyphantom said:


> LMAO... DB banning Miss BC... now that would have been a convo I would have loved to be in on...
> 
> Jem feeling for ya babe... had a sh!te day yesterday like that, but all better now... :thumb:


fcukin d1ck

he got an ear full when i got back from cardio and saw that.... and promptly gave me his balls and mancard and unbanned me :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Greyphantom

MissBC said:


> fcukin d1ck
> 
> he got an ear full when i got back from cardio and saw that.... and promptly gave me his balls and mancard and unbanned me :laugh::laugh:


LMAO

I could have warned him not to fvck with an antipodean woman... but it was too much fun thinking of the sh!t he would get into... lol :thumb:


----------



## Jem

OMG ....erm is it safe to come in yet ......?


----------



## DB

MissBC said:


> fcukin d1ck
> 
> he got an ear full when i got back from cardio and saw that.... and promptly gave me his balls and mancard and unbanned me :laugh::laugh:





Greyphantom said:


> LMAO
> 
> I could have warned him not to fvck with an antipodean woman... but it was too much fun thinking of the sh!t he would get into... lol :thumb:





Jem said:


> OMG ....erm is it safe to come in yet ......?


Sh1t didn't think she'd still be able to type with 2 black eyes... wonders will never cease! :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> well I'm poorly sick - throat feels like it's closed up - hurts a LOT to even swallow. Tried telling to cat to fook off and I have no voice :blink:
> 
> training & cardio ban mg:
> 
> vit c & d'age :smartass:
> 
> liquid diet :mellow:
> 
> miserable fooker:crying: discovering you aren't really supergirl is not the kind of enlightenment I wanted :confused1:


Ooohhhh not so good! Get well soon chick!!!! (hug)  x


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> OMG ....erm is it safe to come in yet ......?


NOPE

:gun_bandana: ..... :gun_bandana: ..... :gun_bandana: ..... :gun_bandana:


----------



## Jem

Erm but it's my journal ???? 

I certainly hope you're not annoyed at me :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

what you shooting at me for :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ooohhhh not so good! Get well soon chick!!!! (hug)  x


Fookin hell zar I'm a monster troll b!tch from hell as well - I didnt realise what sort of strop I was in until I went outdoors  thanks hun x


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Fookin hell zar I'm a monster troll b!tch from hell as well - I didnt realise what sort of strop I was in until I went outdoors  thanks hun x


Ah is this the stroppy bird thread? Cool, I have PMT and just lost it at the petrol station lol Bob's hiding in the front room till I've eaten ...


----------



## Greyphantom

Beklet said:


> Ah is this the stroppy bird thread? Cool, I have PMT and just *lost it at the petrol station* lol Bob's hiding in the front room till I've eaten ...


those petrol pumps can be pesky... *ducks* :lol:


----------



## Jem

LMAO oh my god bex - I'm in a stinker ! I really should have stayed under the covers all day long !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> LMAO oh my god bex - I'm in a stinker ! I really should have stayed under the covers all day long !


Well I'm about to try the wonder that is JD and Irn Bru - this could be interesting...I also have Haribo so I may calm down a bit.....maybe :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Well I'm about to try the wonder that is JD and Irn Bru - this could be interesting...I also have Haribo so I may calm down a bit.....maybe :whistling:


Lucky you ! I've got erm vanilla pro pep or chocolate pro pep :confused1:


----------



## Linny

Hope your feelin a little better chuck  x


----------



## RACK

Stop whining and MAN UP  x


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> Hope your feelin a little better chuck  x


thanks linny :thumb: - just man flu methinks :lol: :lol: x



RACK said:


> Stop whining and MAN UP  x


fook right off J  - anyway the b!tch is back mwahaha - no more little miss nice [she's a proper mardy cow anyway] :thumbup1: x


----------



## RACK

That's more like it!!! Now I can put the "xXx" on the end of a message hahahaha


----------



## Jem

I am bunged up like no one's business and throat kills - but have to get out the house to get some vit d, some cold n flu tablets & fresh air.

I threw a big tantrum last night [picture kid in supermarket] & said some irrational things ...diet and illness = worse than being drunk I think LMAO

Again I was merely trying to clean my closet - but it's like you get so far into the task ...and then wish you hadnt started - so end up piling the clothes back in willy nilly and just shutting the door until next time you can bring yourself to do it ......that's what I did :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> That's more like it!!! Now I can put the "xXx" on the end of a message hahahaha


FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

you're on  might solve both our problems :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> I am bunged up like no one's business and throat kills - but have to get out the house to get some vit d, some cold n flu tablets & fresh air.
> 
> I threw a big tantrum last night [picture kid in supermarket] & said some irrational things ...diet and illness = worse than being drunk I think LMAO
> 
> Again I was merely trying to clean my closet - but it's like you get so far into the task ...and then wish you hadnt started - so end up piling the clothes back in willy nilly and just shutting the door until next time you can bring yourself to do it ......that's what I did :whistling: :lol:


Women + spontaneous irrational outbursts = allowed 

When are you allowed to train again?


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> you're on  might solve both our problems :lol: :lol: :lol:


DLS??? My god it's been a while since I've used those 3 letters, not sure if that's a good or a bad thing though. :confused1: :confused1:

Anyway, how did am cardio go?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Women + spontaneous irrational outbursts = allowed
> 
> When are you allowed to train again?


yeah but I dont normally follow convention kate 

:no:  re training - I dunno :confused1: ....gotta speak to paul tonight - think I should be ok for monday - surely it cant linger much longer than that :confused1: Having spoken to claire just now - she has kicked my ass and got me to ring the doctors which tbh hadnt even crossed my mind LMAO - dont do docs :whistling: but have an appt on monday morning so if it's not better - well then I'll be trotting there to get anti biotics - might be an infection just dont know !


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> DLS??? My god it's been a while since I've used those 3 letters, not sure if that's a good or a bad thing though. :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> Anyway, how did am cardio go?


No am cardio for me - I just managed to get out of bed  ...shame really coz that would have p!ssed someone off big time :lol:

DLS moi  - nope ..nor for you either LMAO ...you should know me better than that J


----------



## RACK

You're worse than me for wanting to **** people off!!!!!

And yeah I know, although this being good for me is lasting quite well. I thought i'd have cracked by now!!


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> You're worse than me for wanting to **** people off!!!!!
> 
> And yeah I know, although this being good for me is lasting quite well. I thought i'd have cracked by now!!


LOL I dont really ... just keeping roles as they should be - that is all 

Ah fook it J - just go with the flow - do whatever comes to mind ....over thinking causes the most problems I find :thumb:

Not texting coz acrylics dont like blackberry keys - will pm you when I've come oot the bath :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Not a fat lot to report ...weigh in day numero uno tomorrow, pretty sure I have dropped a few lbs so we shall see.

After 2 days of shakes alone have just managed to eat a grilled chicken salad so things might be looking up. Throat isnt hurting as much either - I just have a horrid cough and sound like I need a packet of Tunes as nose is well blocked. All other symptoms have disappeared ...prob coz I've passed it all onto Jay - he is a tad rough tonight and is blaming me for it ... still it's nice to share isnt it ? 

Hoping to be able to train something tomorrow ??? just waiting for the all clear from 'he who must be listened to'


----------



## clairey.h

glad your starting to feel better 

a cold that is shared is a cold that is halfed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> glad your starting to feel better
> 
> a cold that is shared is a cold that is halfed :lol: :lol:


aye that's what I thought - he should have just accepted it instead of complaining and sniffling like a pussy  - I've still got some though - which is why I am winging me way down the M6 in about 20 mins to come and see you :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

First week of prep over

15 more to go

Weighed this morning & 3lbs down which isnt bad considering I haven't been able to eat other than shakes, do cardio or train since Weds ...

Spoke to paul last night and he has told me not to do anything over the weekend either !!! but can do some cardio Monday morning and back to light weights on the evening.

4 days of missed cardio, food and training OH MY - cant remember the last time I had 4 days on the trot off !!!


----------



## defdaz

Glad you're starting to feel better em, and the rest is probably doing you some good hey. I feel a lot better after having had a couple of weeks off anyway. The DOMS is a different matter though! :lol:

Enjoy your weekend off!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Glad you're starting to feel better em, and the rest is probably doing you some good hey. I feel a lot better after having had a couple of weeks off anyway. The DOMS is a different matter though! :lol:
> 
> Enjoy your weekend off!


Probably but doesnt make me happy !

anyway as part of this new 'none hermit whilst prepping' moi - I am going out tonight ...really wishing I could have a meal and a drink or 2 but no cheats for me - so I will be driving and escorting a drunken man home I think [just a friend I might add  ] Im not convinced that I can enjoy myself whilst stone cold sober but we'll see :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

I am just not gonna comment.............not one word...........nadda.............zip....... 

happy  have fun xxx


----------



## defdaz

Did you manage to enjoy yourself whilst sober then.....?


----------



## MissBC

ekkkk you should have still eaten babe? i had Streptococcal pharyngitis last week meaning my throat was pretty much closed up..... and still forced the food down. Its so important especially since your aim was muscle building.

I was only allowed one morning of cardio and all training, when in prep its just a matter of pushing on through the nasty things as they usually will make you feel better after, especially with just a cold as you will breath deeper = more air in you aveoli (lungs) meaning air behind any **** down there meaning easier to cough it up.

I had a fever of 39 and had shivers etc hence the one morning off cardio and one training session off...

Hope you feel better soon but i would make sure you eat all your meals as set out babe, or your body in a poorly state will pull on muscles as fuel to heal since you arent feeding it!


----------



## 3752

Emma was allowed to eat but as her appetite was shot shakes are the easy option far better than not eating at all......i must add that her goal is to strip fat and retain the muscle not build it...... 

i have seen it to many times when people are diteing for shows and they continue either training or cardio only to find the illness lingers around and effects them for many weeks.....being 15.5 weeks out from the show we could put a stop to both the training and cardio without causing any damage to the overall pre, this will allow her body to fully recover so not to effect her further down the prep.....


----------



## Jem

thanks all,

will be back on it tomorrow.

feeling much better and ready to go. Sore throat is gone, just have a horrid barking cough. Bought some vit D and echinacea.


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I am just not gonna comment.............not one word...........nadda.............zip.......
> 
> happy  have fun xxx


first time for everything I suppose :whistling: ....keep it that way biatch :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Glad youre feeling better Jem...


----------



## Bettyboo

Just listen to Paul Jem  glad u feeling better


----------



## Jem

Fanks Grey and T ! can't wait to get back there today ...I'm going INSAAAAAANE here

cancelled docs appointment because I feel better - just the cough & sniffles left

Back on full food from today - lean beef mince woohoo


----------



## Kate1976

Soooo what's on the cards today miss....legs, back?

Ohhh the joys of lean mince  Always make burgers when I buy it....just somehow seems a tad naughtier


----------



## Jem

I can't even remember what's on me schedule as it's all changed now ...think it's chest ??...nope I like the mince in little bits so I can get it down me - no big solid lumps of meat for moi !

Felt good to be doing me fasted cardio again though - although I was coughing up a lot !


----------



## RACK

Have you got any medication for the illness


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Have you got any medication for the illness


nope I hate the docs J - cancelled appt because I think it's going ...just taking vit d, c and b ...echinacea etc ...I really dont want antibiotics if I can get away with it


----------



## RACK

Prob the best way to be honest


----------



## defdaz

Mince (or cut up steak), pasta and every veg you can get hold off. Tons of herbs and spices. This is what I eat for half my meals. The others are a chicken curry concoction that's basically the same but with different spices. I make up massive batches, and then split it up into freezer bags and freeze what i wont eat over the next two days and then every couple of days get a new lot out. End up doing a massive 2 - 3 hour cook once a week or so and works a treat!


----------



## defdaz

Glad you're feeling better Jem - recovered quick!! See, super girl!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Mince (or cut up steak), pasta and every veg you can get hold off. Tons of herbs and spices. This is what I eat for half my meals. The others are a chicken curry concoction that's basically the same but with different spices. I make up massive batches, and then split it up into freezer bags and freeze what i wont eat over the next two days and then every couple of days get a new lot out. End up doing a massive 2 - 3 hour cook once a week or so and works a treat!





defdaz said:


> Glad you're feeling better Jem - recovered quick!! See, super girl!


LOL supergirl I am :thumb:

as for the food - nope - not allowed pasta - in fact I wouldnt have it even if I could ...same with bread - I just dont like them anymore :confused1:

and I dont like cooking in batches ...lol - I like it fresh so whilst I can - this is what I do ! awkward sod me you see :thumbup1:


----------



## stonecoldzero

Jem said:


> LOL supergirl I am :thumb:
> 
> as for the food - nope - not allowed pasta - in fact I wouldnt have it even if I could ...same with bread - I just dont like them anymore :confused1:
> 
> and I dont like cooking in batches ...lol - I like it fresh so whilst I can - this is what I do ! awkward sod me you see :thumbup1:


xxx

XXxxxx xxX xxXxx

xxxxxxXXXXxx

Xx


----------



## Jem

stonecoldzero said:


> xxx
> 
> XXxxxx xxX xxXxx
> 
> xxxxxxXXXXxx
> 
> Xx


Very cryptic  ...bet you hated that thread didn't you :whistling:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> LOL supergirl I am :thumb:
> 
> as for the food - nope - not allowed pasta - in fact I wouldnt have it even if I could ...same with bread - I just dont like them anymore :confused1:
> 
> and I dont like cooking in batches ...lol - I like it fresh so whilst I can - this is what I do ! awkward sod me you see :thumbup1:


Ack typo! I meant pasata, not pasta! No pasta, bread, spuds, rice etc. for me either. Who needs them, veg and fruit sooo much healthier.

Haha, god the thought of cooking for ages for each meal makes me want to :crying:


----------



## defdaz

Did you train in the end Em?


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Ack typo! I meant pasata, not pasta! No pasta, bread, spuds, rice etc. for me either. Who needs them, veg and fruit sooo much healthier.
> 
> Haha, god the thought of cooking for ages for each meal makes me want to :crying:





defdaz said:


> Did you train in the end Em?


Well for the minute I am having touch of passata but thing with the mince esp turkey mince is that it's really easy to eat with just dry spices ...so better towards end of prep ...and it cooks quicker than chicken I think ...

Erm no fruit for me either :lol: I love me bananas and pb but afraid only carbs are oats and sweet pots - then green veg rest of the day with an ickle bit toms or carrot just for flavour !

Yep will post training up in a bit :thumb: grrrrrrreat session woohoo felt good to be back - I was growly and everyfink :bounce:


----------



## defdaz

Woohoo! Growly and everyfink lmao!  :thumb:

Glad you're happy with your diet Jem, it's nice to have structure and know where you are! I'm learning slowly!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Woohoo! Growly and everyfink lmao!  :thumb:
> 
> Glad you're happy with your diet Jem, it's nice to have structure and know where you are! I'm learning slowly!


I cope much better on it than not tbh ....strange eh ? left to my own devices I end up going hours without food then eating bananas and pb for 3 meals with a shake or 2 then a protein bar LMAO ...sounds nice right now though :whistling:

Been thinking about avocados, bagels and cream cheese with peanut butter as well as oats, sultanas and pb ....common theme all the time is pb though ...think I have issues :lol:

have a feeling I wont be getting a cheat this week either - not really assed though [atm] happy to eat clean until I can see sommit happening !


----------



## StephenC

Insomnia drive by...

You sound as though your putting the graft into both the diet and training, only a matter of time before dramatic results are apparent :thumbup1: keep the good work


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Insomnia drive by...
> 
> You sound as though your putting the graft into both the diet and training, only a matter of time before dramatic results are apparent :thumbup1: keep the good work


Morning stephen 

I was deffo in land of nod by that point ! cut out all stims for this early part of the diet and sleep has improved dramatically I am pleased to report :thumbup1: ...what's your reason huh ?

Takes a good few weeks for things to start happening though eh ...this is the hard part - eating clean and stuff and nowt visible :cursing:

did I forget to mention that the middle bit is hard too ....oh and the end :lol:

Happy camper at the min arent you - happy days in biscuiteering - got the house move sorted ? :bounce:


----------



## StephenC

Just gutting the new place, could only get a couple of days off of work and trying to make it habitable asap... I tend to get quite carried away and go into something full steam ahead so kept working through most of the night :thumbup1:

I found the middle to be a bit tough as your seeing some new change but not quite the magical ones that come later and at the start you havent quite hit rock bottom yet lol

Biscuiteering is defo exciting... Little bit of effort required as you know for certain reasons but well worth it 

Still doing what we talked about re your thingymabobber?


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Just gutting the new place, could only get a couple of days off of work and trying to make it habitable asap... I tend to get quite carried away and go into something full steam ahead so kept working through most of the night :thumbup1:
> 
> I found the middle to be a bit tough as your seeing some new change but not quite the magical ones that come later and at the start you havent quite hit rock bottom yet lol
> 
> Biscuiteering is defo exciting... Little bit of effort required as you know for certain reasons but well worth it
> 
> Still doing what we talked about re your thingymabobber?


Bit of an obsessive really arent you stephen  ...yep middle is deffo hardest as things seem to look worse - looser as I recall - I struggled there the most and there were lots of dramatic tears etc ....bet nowt changes either 

Definitely worth it hun - like I said, I wouldnt have chosen any other route meself :thumbup1:

Oh re thingymabobba ....well, I'd like to think it was sorted now - it feels better - you know when you move past the point of no return and the situation just feels different :whistling: ...I'm there ! You - for the record - were completely right smartie pants :lol:

Hope there is still some training being done btw .....dont enjoy all those take aways and deep fried mars bars too much would ya


----------



## Jem

Ooooh gawd I have training to update but cannot be bothered ...very tired at the minute ! I need an extra 2 hours in every day just to fit morning cardio, cooking meals and training session in the evening into the schedule ...and what happens when pm cardio kicks in too OMG ! how did I do all this before and work ...ok I was a hermit ...and I skived work lots ...that's not gonna be happening this time though so I am beginning to wonder how I will manage all over again.

Anyway I'm cool with the diet and cool with the training - just all the bits in between eh


----------



## Bettyboo

You will manage hun, have you got a new job? Xx


----------



## Khaos1436114653

you have to taste the chicken and prawn alfredo at Frankie and Benny's................it's so yummmmmmmy


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> You will manage hun, have you got a new job? Xx


Got a couple of options T - not started either yet ...I really dont wanna go back to office work during prep so it will be travel and/or working from home. At the minute I am enjoying another week of nothing whilst it lasts :lol:



Khaos said:


> you have to taste the chicken and prawn alfredo at Frankie and Benny's................it's so yummmmmmmy


BUGGER OFF ! LOL I dont eat seafood anyhoo :tongue:

F&B's would be black and blue burger with chips and onion rings followed by waffles n ice cream !


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i'l have to try the Burger


----------



## Jem

it's blue cheese mayo .....with relish OMFG s'nice ! they never bring the food to you hot enough though ...and you wait 4 hrs for it to come so by the time it arrives you dont want them taking the fooking thing away again to re heat it .....


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i go to the one at Selly Oak and the service is excellent:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> i go to the one at Selly Oak and the service is excellent:thumb:


I used to go to that one all the time with the ex and so I knew all the staff lol but now use the rubery one and it's [email protected] :lol: ...actually, I dont get to go at all now do I :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> F&B's would be black and blue burger with chips and onion rings followed by waffles n ice cream !


Ahhh happy memories eh  That waffle was lush!

Looks like all is going well so far :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Moooooooorning peeps !

hope you are well T - my ittle boiled water lady!

Kate - if you mean by 'no apparent progress' then aye - hunky donky LMAO .....you know how it is ....first few weeks, sacrifice everyfink and slave away and still look zactly the same .....ho de feckin hum ! oh - sick of peanut butter too ....


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Moooooooorning peeps !
> 
> hope you are well T - my ittle boiled water lady!
> 
> Kate - if you mean by 'no apparent progress' then aye - hunky donky LMAO .....you know how it is ....first few weeks, sacrifice everyfink and slave away and still look zactly the same .....ho de feckin hum ! oh - sick of peanut butter too ....


Yep the first few weeks defo suck largely....sick of PNB already...wash ur mouth out! Although, having said that I mistakenly purchased Whole Earth smooth pnb the other day whilst in low carb daze.......retch!

God for in shakes but straight outta the jar...nooooo way!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Yep the first few weeks defo suck largely....sick of PNB already...wash ur mouth out! Although, having said that I mistakenly purchased Whole Earth smooth pnb the other day whilst in low carb daze.......retch!
> 
> God for in shakes but straight outta the jar...nooooo way!


LMAO I did the same thing - brown lid error alert :cursing: ...it's still in the cupboard ! MEH !


----------



## 3752

which PB do you use Jem?


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> which PB do you use Jem?


sun pat  yummy !


----------



## stonecoldzero

I love Skippy PB - virtually no redeeming nutritional qualities whatsoever ..... but mmm tasty.


----------



## Jem

stonecoldzero said:


> I love Skippy PB - virtually no redeeming nutritional qualities whatsoever ..... but mmm tasty.


LMAO - I'd better say before I get a telephone call ....that I have whole earth or meridian [bleurgh] ....


----------



## 3752

:whistling:



Jem said:


> sun pat  yummy !


not anymore you don't it has to many additives:thumb:

whole earth, little peanut butter factory(tesco's) or meridian......sorry


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> :whistling:
> 
> not anymore you don't it has to many additives:thumb:
> 
> whole earth, little peanut butter factory(tesco's) or meridian......sorry


LMAO see above !  ...you took that quite well though considering :whistling: ...I was expecting a telephone call :lol:


----------



## 3752

i am sure you will be calling me after the changes this weekend.....


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> i am sure you will be calling me after the changes this weekend.....


erm dietary changes scare me not ......training however does ...a lot....I do not want any of those bloody shock workouts that end in 1 day training per week :blink: :blink: :w00t:


----------



## Jem

have reverted to hermit mode ! - was supposed to be going to ex's niece's 21st tonight but she just called me to discuss the food situation and having just come from spar and been dribbling over all the chocolates whilst in the queue - I really dont think I could hack it :whistling:

...and there will be alcohol a-plenty so I dont wanna be seen as boring by not participating ....MEH - Im staying in on jack jones ...not even kids for company ----why do we do this again :confused1: :lol:

Plus - the ex will be there - really not ready to have him analysing my training progress for 3 hours ffs :cursing:

Sooo thought should write some training up really being as it's wednesday :lol:

Chest & side delts

*Incline dbell press *- warm up set and 3 working sets

ended on 17.5's and dropped the dbell on erm special area [bONE - HURTS]

Did 20s last week so not sure why I stayed light but anyhoo

*Hammer strength chest thing *

ended on 50kgs for 10 reps with some assistance

again did 30 aside last week ...

*Dbell Flyes [flat bench] *

ended on 10kg dbells [tired now haha] but did bang 16 reps out on last set

erm also snuck some little pec decks sets in at the end but they were just finishers on pitiful weights - more of a stretching exercise if you will [if paul will buy that one :laugh:]

*Lateral Raises *

5kg dbells - 3 sets

erm everyone seems to wanna push the weight on this - and I never do :confused1: ...I find it hard on 5kgs ...maybe do 7.5's next week

erm will come back to update arms and leggies !


----------



## Jem

Mooorning ! well erm dont actually think I have a lot to say as it's all very boring to read ...fasted cardio still at 45 mins, 6 days per week and is split between gym and home depending on mood.

I dont want to talk to anybody before breakfast - I just cant hack it tbh because they ask stoopid questions and the morning crew assume that all I do is cardio because that's the only time they see me ....which is completely fecking annoying being as I feel like a big hulking beast and I dont look like I am dieting yet.

If anyone can understand that at all I will be amazed.

Anyway not seeing anything from the GH yet either - I dont think...'cept my beautiful mane pmsl ...

I want fookin resultage PLEASE

14 weeks out on sunday and this is where it all started for me last prep so cant wait to see what paul has got planned .....brrrrring on the stimulants & fat burners HURRY ! LOL


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Bit of an obsessive really arent you stephen  ...yep middle is deffo hardest as things seem to look worse - looser as I recall - I struggled there the most and there were lots of dramatic tears etc ....bet nowt changes either
> 
> Definitely worth it hun - like I said, I wouldnt have chosen any other route meself :thumbup1:
> 
> Oh re thingymabobba ....well, I'd like to think it was sorted now - it feels better - you know when you move past the point of no return and the situation just feels different :whistling: ...I'm there ! You - for the record - were completely right smartie pants :lol:
> 
> Hope there is still some training being done btw .....dont enjoy all those take aways and deep fried mars bars too much would ya


Had to reply to this before catching up with the rest, purely just to be smug cos I was right, I love being right, pmsl:lol:

Training has been slightly sporadic as have meals but merely a glitch and nothing a couple of weeks back in full det mode and some chemistry tweaks wont fix


----------



## RACK

Has the water settled now from the GH?


----------



## defdaz

Getting strong on the incline db's Jemster! That's a lot more than this time last year isn't it?

One day at a time mate.


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Had to reply to this before catching up with the rest, purely just to be smug cos I was right, I love being right, pmsl:lol:
> 
> Training has been slightly sporadic as have meals but merely a glitch and nothing a couple of weeks back in full det mode and some chemistry tweaks wont fix


Cheese savoury and things now stephen - like a one in one out policy going on here I fear but we shall discuss that elsewhere 

Bang on you were so you are entitled to be smug I feel :thumb:

You luffs your chemistry eh :lol: I have full faith that you will be back to it in no time at all :thumbup1:



RACK said:


> Has the water settled now from the GH?


I will tell you on saturday ! :lol:



defdaz said:


> Getting strong on the incline db's Jemster! That's a lot more than this time last year isn't it?
> 
> One day at a time mate.


Yeah I love them actually dazzle - and it is far, far more than last year you are right - I just never pushed myself then - helps when you have someone shouting at you LMAO :cool2:


----------



## Jem

*Bit of Back *

Erm

*WGPDs*

ended on 60kg for 10 reps - some assisted

*NGPDs *

same as above

*Seated row * - wiiiide grip !

50kgs for last set I think this week - 12 reps

*BB BOR*

Hurts elbow ! did 2 sets on 30kg incl oly bar and had to stop

*Traps *

shrugs - last set was 80kg - 10 slow and 10 fast front and back

Got leg session to put up as well ...sh!t can't remember - will come back to it !...although ...did do SLDL @ 70kg for 6 reps [rest/pause] then another 3 reps. New session as prescribed by paul {NICE}


----------



## defdaz

70kg for 9?! You're a big hulking beast!!! :lol: :whistling:

Seriously though Jem, well done! Think there needs to be a big PB in bold there somewhere! :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

jem any pics of current state?


----------



## LittleChris

Don't see girls train so can't compare, but your weights are better than some of the boys down my gym. Good stuff


----------



## big_jim_87

LittleChris said:


> Don't see girls train so can't compare, but your weights are better than some of the boys down my gym. Good stuff


just use your self as a comparison, will be just as good? lol

messin


----------



## LittleChris

big_jim_87 said:


> just use your self as a comparison, will be just as good? lol
> 
> messin


Tis a close call :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

LittleChris said:


> Don't see girls train so can't compare, but your weights are better than some of the boys down my gym. Good stuff


Last time I checked, we train the same as men - except some of us have to modify upright rows cos boobies get in the way :laugh:

(actually that could apply to some men too...)


----------



## Jem

cheers daz - 70k isnt that much though lol !

thanks chris - I will take that as a compliment ...and I never lie about what I lift, don't see the point and because my training partner reads this and would rip me apart if I dared to lol. I dont train with a wimp so I'm not allowed to train like a wimp.

No pics jim - we have decided that there wont be any for a while - being as paul is prepping me and his opinion is the only one that really counts up until the comp - there really is no need for me to start being headfooked by some of the idiots that comment on journals [not mentioning any names of course!].

LOL Beks - indeedy !


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> jem any pics of current state?


there were pics posted about 4 weeks ago though ...and avi was 2 weeks ago 



here's one today


----------



## RACK

Poser!!!

I think the "no pics" thing will do you the world of good with the prep Em, less headfookin so to speak


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Poser!!!
> 
> I think the "no pics" thing will do you the world of good with the prep Em, less headfookin so to speak


yeah that's the whole point of it tbh ....during last prep it was bloody hard to put some pics up when you're not happy with them and then any comments, good or bad, play with your head so feck it :lol:

Ohh hahaha just noticed the poser comment ...hobbit ...that's me shoulder - new and improved I am attempting to show lmao


----------



## RACK

Delts have defo improved.so no worries there.

As for teh comment, I'm just getting you back for calling me a flirting, tartish dwarf :lol


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Delts have defo improved.so no worries there.
> 
> As for teh comment, I'm just getting you back for calling me a flirting, tartish dwarf :lol


aaah you love it - yer buzzing and loving it 

well I didn't have AANY before LMAO ! I undoubtably have shoulders now - my jackets all know this very well :lol:

Hate pics though because they dont show it as well - might need to be some 'in action' shots at the gym if anything at all :thumb: ..then I'll pose

Full body bikini shots not happening at all though - not till Im 4 weeks out :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Jem, definite improvements from the last time I saw you in that pic... great lifting too... keep up the great work...


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> Last time I checked, we train the same as men - except some of us have to modify upright rows *cos boobies get in the way* :laugh:
> 
> (actually that could apply to some men too...)


Show off!!!!!!!! :whistling:



Jem said:


> *No pics jim *- we have decided that there wont be any for a while - being as paul is prepping me and his opinion is the only one that really counts up until the comp - there really is no need for me to start being headfooked by some of the idiots that comment on journals [not mentioning any names of course!].
> 
> LOL Beks - indeedy !


Good call xxx

70kg:thumb: Get you!!!!!


----------



## Jem

Cheers Grey yep I am much improved in the way of muscle - be good strip it all down and see if I really am that much better ! excited !

Yeah, think it's necessary tan - dont much care about posing pics in journal - not about titillation - I'm a determined biatch these days and just care about the final result !

Oh and surprisingly enough, Im getting well into the heavy lifting [heavy for me anyway lol] - thinking about doing some powerlifting once this show is out of the way - such a fookin buzz wowsers - I love it ! xx


----------



## Jem

*Shoulders and rear delts*

*Machine Press *

ended on 40kg for 10 reps - think last 3 were assisted ?

*Hammer Strength*

sure I did 50kg on this - but was helped up and then not sure how much assistance to get the 10 reps out but I was growling like a mofo 

*Side delt machine* - feckin hate this thing - hurts more than dbell lat raises - did 2 sets then a mega drop set BURNY :whistling:

not sure what weight was - but it was not high LMAO

*Military Press*

feck ! - 20kg LOL and then for last set we did 10 up and over head to behind neck and back to the front again with oly bar ....god, I was nearly crying it hurt so much


----------



## Jem

Woohoo another saturday has come around ! where does the time go 

weighed this morning and lost 2 lbs [hmmm] so that's 5lbs in 2 weeks - could be better I suppose but better than nowt 

will speak to paul later ....dont feel the need for a cheat so we will see what he has to say - I wanna see some results before I indulge in anything 

It's the weekend - party on peeps x :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## hilly

5lb over 2 weeks is were its at in my opinion. coming down nice and slow is what its all about


----------



## weeman

on the pics front,i would still take pics even for your own referance Em,even if not to post its good to have for yourself for each coming prep i feel as a good referance point as to where you were at what point out in previous prep,rule of thumb so to speak,thats more what i did this year,or at least was planning to do till wee Fin trashed the camera!


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> 5lb over 2 weeks is were its at in my opinion. coming down nice and slow is what its all about


well I havent got that long hahah 14 weeks tomorrow ! so a bit more would be nice - one big drop in a week would make me quite happy at this point  but yes..the aim is to come in nice and slow hilly so you're correct :thumbup1:



weeman said:


> on the pics front,i would still take pics even for your own referance Em,even if not to post its good to have for yourself for each coming prep i feel as a good referance point as to where you were at what point out in previous prep,rule of thumb so to speak,thats more what i did this year,or at least was planning to do till wee Fin trashed the camera!


Cute though - fin I mean ...not you :lol:

yeah bri - I will still be sending fortnightly pics to paul and have them saved for my own reference ...just wont be posting them here [you know the score re journals huni] :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Show off!!!!!!!! :whistling:
> 
> Good call xxx
> 
> 70kg:thumb: Get you!!!!!


Ah remember boobies are all fat lol :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Ah remember boobies are all fat lol :laugh:


Yep and mine are feckin wonderful at the moment ! Gotta luuuuuuuuuuurve da fat boobies :lol: :lol: :lol:

always a pay off right :confused1:


----------



## hilly

Jem said:


> Yep and mine are feckin wonderful at the moment ! Gotta luuuuuuuuuuurve da fat boobies :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> always a pay off right :confused1:


Pics? :lol:


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> Pics? :lol:


  I'm that proud of them it's tempting :lol:


----------



## stephy

Do ittttttt

trust me to only pipe up when boobs are mentioned :lol:


----------



## ashie1986

yeah post them lol


----------



## Jem

FPMSL noooooooooooooooooo - pscarb has to read this journal for gawd's sake - how would I ever look him in the face again !


----------



## hilly

come on jem get them whacked up


----------



## LittleChris

Pictures


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> come on jem get them whacked up





LittleChris said:


> Pictures


 :whistling: erm hilly - thought you were in pct :lol:

Progress boobie shots - heard it all now  - s'not happening :innocent:


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> :whistling: erm hilly - thought you were in pct :lol:
> 
> Progress boobie shots - heard it all now  - s'not happening :innocent:


em...did u see my " i hate my t.its" Post on FB...?

apparently men can hate their humps as much as women hate their bums

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> em...did u see my " i hate my t.its" Post on FB...?
> 
> apparently men can hate their humps as much as women hate their bums
> 
> :lol: :lol:


erm nope missed that one T !

I'm quite liking my bum too at the minute ...sooo boobie fat good, bum fat good, lack of waist or anything resembling one...not good


----------



## hilly

Jem said:


> :whistling: erm hilly - thought you were in pct :lol:
> 
> Progress boobie shots - heard it all now  - s'not happening :innocent:


I could be castrated and still want to see boobie shots


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> I could be castrated and still want to see boobie shots


 :rockon: I quite like comparing boobies meself as it goes :lol:

Hmmm have decided that I have spazzy wrists :confused1: ...they have always been weak [since I did gymnastics and they started collapsing .....a looooooooooong time ago] but now I think they are causing me problems when lifting perhaps ? I can't hold them in the natural position that everyone else seems to :confused1: ...every training partner has commented on it ...they correct the positioning and I always end up flipping it half way through set as soon as I go heavier ? not sure what I can do about it !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> :rockon: I quite like comparing boobies meself as it goes :lol:
> 
> Hmmm have decided that I have spazzy wrists :confused1: ...they have always been weak [since I did gymnastics and they started collapsing .....a looooooooooong time ago] but now I think they are causing me problems when lifting perhaps ? I can't hold them in the natural position that everyone else seems to :confused1: ...every training partner has commented on it ...they correct the positioning and I always end up flipping it half way through set as soon as I go heavier ? not sure what I can do about it !


Wrist straps?

I have the most feeble girly wrists you can imagine (goes with the titchy hands) so for my heaviest sets of presses I tend to wear them, especially as I've nearly clocked myself with a dumbbell when my wrist just gave in


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Wrist straps?
> 
> I have the most feeble girly wrists you can imagine (goes with the titchy hands) so for my heaviest sets of presses I tend to wear them, especially as I've nearly clocked myself with a dumbbell when my wrist just gave in


are they the same as lifting straps or additional supports ~? training partner bought me lifting straps but I lost them :whistling: ...see this is exactly what happens to me beks - they sort of flip under pressure ? add the fooked elbow to the mix and right arm has no chance ...happened to me doing dbell press this week and I dropped the dbell on me spesh area :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm with Beks on wrist wraps....the ones I've got are like fcking plaster cast on my wrists....am dead delicate me ya know ;0)


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> I'm with Beks on wrist wraps....the ones I've got are like fcking plaster cast on my wrists....am dead delicate me ya know ;0)


RIGHT ! wrist straps it is then - sure that would help on my mission 'justgetitupbiatch' :cursing: 

Well tan - you're looking every part the elegant lady these days - delicate ...I am sure even you have your softer moments  xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> RIGHT ! wrist straps it is then - sure that would help on my mission 'justgetitupbiatch' :cursing:
> 
> Well tan - you're looking every part the elegant lady these days - delicate ...I am sure even you have your softer moments  xx


Not sure if it's soft...or just plain squidgy :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi hun good on. Weight loss. My weight is up n down like a yo yo, currently 10 10 so that's good for me lol . Keep going x


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> are they the same as lifting straps or additional supports ~? training partner bought me lifting straps but I lost them :whistling: ...see this is exactly what happens to me beks - they sort of flip under pressure ? add the fooked elbow to the mix and right arm has no chance ...happened to me doing dbell press this week and I dropped the dbell on me spesh area :lol:


No, not lifting straps - they're elasticated straps that you put round your wrists to stop them collapsing sideways - they just help keep them straight


----------



## ElfinTan

These r the ones -

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SCHIEK-SPORT-HAND-WRIST-WRAPS-24-LONG-/320409324486?pt=UK_Strength_Training


----------



## Jem

Aaaw thanks ladies ! gonna get me some of those babies and KAPOW !

tan - LOL - I am perfickly sure you are owt but soft ! I'm coming to your gym some time very soon to train with jen cargill so it will be good to catch up if yer about x

Hi T - glad things are going well for you chick - dont worry aboot the scales lol [get me] ...just concentrate on holding that muscle - I am soooooo not gonna get hung up on weight this time - measurements and hardness for the win xx


----------



## Jem

Well it's saturday so cardio only ...and a sunbed and Im bored now ! been food shopping but had to avoid all the aisles except ones with pnb, chicken and salad in them...and I want cheesecake !


----------



## weeman

i'm gnr have cheesecake,in like T minus 2 hours 

just sayin


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> i'm gnr have cheesecake,in like T minus 2 hours
> 
> just sayin


yeah thanks brian [NB use of full name is never a good thing  ] - some fooker [ :whistling: ] just text me to say that they'd buy me one from asda and eat it for me :lol:

without you lot ...I'd be lost - ye know that :cursing: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

Hiya jemz, just wondering if you could help me out on which one to choose to eat? I can get both, infact I might just buy them both and eat them at the same time, so nice and tasty :whistling:


----------



## Jem

OMFG you turd ! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

see how you bring out the bad language :confused1:

thass not nice scott :no: :crying: :no:

 [email protected] !...have the top one - what is it ? looks ace


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> OMFG you turd ! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> see how you bring out the bad language :confused1:
> 
> thass not nice scott :no: :crying: :no:
> 
> [email protected] !...have the top one - what is it ? looks ace


 :lol: . I dunno I'll have to try get it!

On the subject ever tried polish cake? so fkn nice! nicest tasting stuff ever, i'll have to get you some sent to your house :lol:


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> :lol: . I dunno I'll have to try get it!
> 
> On the subject ever tried polish cake? so fkn nice! nicest tasting stuff ever, i'll have to get you some sent to your house :lol:


nope what's in polish cake - not polish people I hope :confused1:

I quite fancy some cheesecake with chunky chocolate bits ...maybe oreos ...that'd have to be a homemade jobbie and it takes a whole day :whistling:

or maybe a battered sausage - Love battered sausage 

or a snickers

or maybe a shake and pnb - sounds much more likely :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> nope what's in polish cake - not polish people I hope :confused1:
> 
> I quite fancy some cheesecake with chunky chocolate bits ...maybe oreos ...that'd have to be a homemade jobbie and it takes a whole day :whistling:
> 
> or maybe a battered sausage - Love battered sausage
> 
> or a snickers
> 
> or maybe a shake and pnb - sounds much more likely :lol:


Lol yeah hacked up polish mashed into a cake lol. Nah idk whats in it tbh lmao tastes good tho. And we all know you love the sausage jem  :lol:


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Lol yeah hacked up polish mashed into a cake lol. Nah idk whats in it tbh lmao tastes good tho. And we all know you love the sausage jem  :lol:


yeah extra protein in dar der polish cake innit 

fookin cheeky get ! whaddya know about me love of sausage :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

i just had a roast chicken dinner with all the trimmings AND then massive amounts of banoffee pie YYYYYYUUUUUUMMMMMMYYYYYYYY


----------



## Jem

:cursing: I bloody know coz you put it on me facebook status as well :lol: :lol: :lol:

I dont mind really ! I've been amused by someone all day


----------



## weeman

i'm now eating chicken jalfrezi,rice,veg pakora,samosa's and a mega cold beer.

just thought you should know this.


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> i'm now eating chicken jalfrezi,rice,veg pakora,samosa's and a mega cold beer.
> 
> just thought you should know this.


yeah thanks very fcuking much for all the support here :lol: :lol: :lol: bunch of b'stards ! I was hoping paul was gonna pop up at some point and say "have a cheat meal emma, those leptins really need confusing" but erm......nope :whistling:


----------



## weeman

it doesnt hurt to dream Em :lol: :lol:

dont worry you can gloat back in about 5 weeks see if i am laughing then pmsl


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> it doesnt hurt to dream Em :lol: :lol:
> 
> dont worry you can gloat back in about 5 weeks see if i am laughing then pmsl


Ooooh hahaha - check your reps - I already did :laugh:


----------



## weeman

lolol you are so right.

Thing is i have sort of accepted mentally this is how its ment to be now for this,which is odd for me as normally i am still fighting myself terribly to not go all out,but earlier on i actually considered not even cheating once i had eaten all my diet stuff,was odd,but i knew if i didnt by midweek i would mentally be in a sh1t place and i am already ultra flat as it is so feel its a needed thing.

For poking fun here just now i am giving you permission to laugh at any given time during my next dnp run in a few weeks :lol:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> yeah thanks very fcuking much for all the support here :lol: :lol: :lol: bunch of b'stards ! I was hoping paul was gonna pop up at some point and say "have a cheat meal emma, those leptins really need confusing" but erm......nope :whistling:


now me would not be me if i was predictable now would i.... 

no need for a cheat this weekend, we will be swapping a few things round though from monday :thumb:

going to turn the throttle up a little bit more as you seem a little to happy and upbeat


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> now me would not be me if i was predictable now would i....
> 
> no need for a cheat this weekend, we will be swapping a few things round though from monday :thumb:
> 
> going to turn the throttle up a little bit more as you seem a little to happy and upbeat


OMFG that's coz I put "pauly-chops" on your text isnt it :confused1: :lol: :lol:...ffs :cursing: ...

Brrrrring it on Mr Scarborough - your threats dont hurt me :bounce: :bounce:[well not yet anyway]


----------



## weeman

yeah make her suffer paul,she shouldnt even want to type,bitch clearly isnt in a dark enough place yet :lol: :lol:

yeah,i'm gnr get a kicking.


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> lolol you are so right.
> 
> Thing is i have sort of accepted mentally this is how its ment to be now for this,which is odd for me as normally i am still fighting myself terribly to not go all out,but earlier on i actually considered not even cheating once i had eaten all my diet stuff,was odd,but i knew if i didnt by midweek i would mentally be in a sh1t place and i am already ultra flat as it is so feel its a needed thing.
> 
> For poking fun here just now i am giving you permission to laugh at any given time during my next dnp run in a few weeks :lol:


well even brian harris has limits ....must be old age darling  ...and I just looked at what you ate ..... :whistling: .... erm impressive ...you must have one big fat bloat going on right now ...can you touch your toes ? :lol:

Oooh and I will make the most of your DNP state - count on it cheeky fooker


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> yeah make her suffer paul,she shouldnt even want to type,bitch clearly isnt in a dark enough place yet :lol: :lol:
> 
> yeah,i'm gnr get a kicking.


Erm you do realise that you are gonna be seeing me face to face in a few weeks dont you ? :whistling: I'd tread carefully ...I will be in that dark place by then and you my dear will feel the full force of prepping jem


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> well even brian harris has limits ....must be old age darling  ...and I just looked at what you ate ..... :whistling: .... erm impressive ...you must have one big fat bloat going on right now ...can you touch your toes ? :lol:
> 
> Oooh and I will make the most of your DNP state - count on it cheeky fooker


uh oh,full name used,i am defo in trouble :lol: :lol:

Hey i aint eaten it all yet,only the indian and slice of cheesecake and the crumpets so far,got until i fall asleep to get it all in,then no,i probably will not be able to bend over lol

Doing this in strategic sections tho,eating a load,doing a poop to make more space,continue with eating,repeat,human body is awesome when you can jobby at will you can eat without stopping :lol:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Erm you do realise that you are gonna be seeing me face to face in a few weeks dont you ? :whistling: I'd tread carefully ...I will be in that dark place by then and you my dear will feel the full force of prepping jem


sh1t yeah thats right,erm,erm..............

/weeman runs off into distance,very very slowly due to cheat bloat


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> uh oh,full name used,i am defo in trouble :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hey i aint eaten it all yet,only the indian and slice of cheesecake and the crumpets so far,got until i fall asleep to get it all in,then no,i probably will not be able to bend over lol
> 
> Doing this in strategic sections tho,eating a load,doing a poop to make more space,continue with eating,repeat,human body is awesome when you can jobby at will you can eat without stopping :lol:


Hahaha a man that pays attention - no wonder you're so successful :whistling: ...I cant believe you are talking about poopies in my journal :lol: :lol: :lol: ...still Im not complaining tis better than your usual topic .....stick with the poopies  



weeman said:


> sh1t yeah thats right,erm,erm..............
> 
> /weeman runs off into distance,very very slowly due to cheat bloat


dont worry - to get to you - I'll have to get through ser ...and I'm not that feckin brave :lol: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Hahaha a man that pays attention - no wonder you're so successful :whistling: ...I cant believe you are talking about poopies in my journal :lol: :lol: :lol: ...still Im not complaining tis better than your usual topic .....stick with the poopies
> 
> dont worry - to get to you - I'll have to get through ser ...and I'm not that feckin brave :lol: :bounce: :lol:


my usual subject is faaaaaaaaaaaar more interesting,but at this point in time food is my sexing,so all is safe on that front :lol:

and are you kidding me,get through Ser??? she would be the last person to protect me,more likely for her to handcuff me outside venue with big target painted on me and a sign saying 'bum me savagely' hung round my neck :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> my usual subject is faaaaaaaaaaaar more interesting,but at this point in time food is my sexing,so all is safe on that front :lol:
> 
> and are you kidding me,get through Ser??? she would be the last person to protect me,more likely for her to handcuff me outside venue with big target painted on me and a sign saying *'bum me savagely'* hung round my neck :lol: :lol:


well that's just wishful thinking now isnt it :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Mooooooooorning ! 

off to the heart of england show today so up and at 'em early to make sure I get me gym in before attempting to find the venue ....I am guaranteed to get lost oh yes indeedy - even avec sat nav and a passenger [coz she's as dizzy as me] 

Should be a good day with some of my lovely ladies collecting trophies and me feeling like a bloated fattie next to them


----------



## defdaz

Have a great day mate!

One of my mates used to just try following the car in front and hope for the best! :lol:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Mooooooooorning !
> 
> off to the heart of england show today so up and at 'em early to make sure I get me gym in before attempting to find the venue ....I am guaranteed to get lost oh yes indeedy - even avec sat nav and a passenger [coz she's as dizzy as me]
> 
> Should be a good day with some of my lovely ladies collecting trophies and me feeling like a bloated fattie next to them


what gym session have you got today?


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> what gym session have you got today?


cardio  and sunbed :laugh:

Got the erm interesting email on me phone so will check this out in a second - this sounds VERY different !!!!!  not quite sure what to make of it paulie ! 

....and just got back from the show and Nicky won wooooohoooo ! my other pal Ali came 3rd and Laveda came 5th - so a pretty good outing for the girls - all in the physique class :thumb:

Had a good chat with gorgeous Michelle Mercer and she is gonna help me out with my posing and stuff for this next show

Knackered now and feel fat next to all these cut and ripped girls :lol:

Got some pics to bang up

Oh took front wing mirror off the car and scraped all down it ....diet heed :confused1:


----------



## Jem

ruaidhri said:


> you're a sunbed fiend Jem :lol:
> 
> you on the mt2 too?


I know it's terrible :whistling: ...just like relaxing on it tbh ! not on MT2 at the minute - did 2 cycles last month though lol ...having a month off methinks :lol:


----------



## 3752

great result for both Nicky and Ali they should do well at the finals.....


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> great result for both Nicky and Ali they should do well at the finals.....


Hope so Paul ! they both looked ace - ali should've have second I think ....Nicky was ripped to shreds ...she blew everyone out the water - looked so graceful and enthusiastic :thumb:


----------



## Jem

ruaidhri said:


> I got my syringes free from the chemist again but the needle and barrel are separate and I can't get the last .03ml or so out so it gets wasted
> 
> so i'm just reusing the ones I got with the stuff and cleaning them with alcohol each time :ban:
> 
> my mt2 tan lasts ages don't know how you need to keep goin on the sunbeds! plus they cost loads where i am!


OMG dont re-use them :confused1: arent they insulin syringes ?

LOL I go on after my gym session so it's relaxing - they're not even that good - it just gives me peace and quiet


----------



## Jem

yeah just a bit of a pain in the ass that they give you skin cancer eh ! :-(


----------



## clairey.h

hello sexy lady, stopping to say hi  see i havnt forgotton about you....as if I could  xx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> hello sexy lady, stopping to say hi  see i havnt forgotton about you....as if I could  xx


hmmmm you've been too quiet sorting trouble out [and the dogs LOL] ...we need to have a conversation tomorrow at some point - call me xxx


----------



## RACK

So how you feeling another week into the prep love? (sorry couldn't resist  )


----------



## 3752

spoke to Emma yesterday and we are upping the game some what from this week....with 14 weeks to go although there is a lot of time to still go before show day there is no time to waste to get Emma where we feel she should be for this show......

just to set the record straight it would seem some people like to bad mouth both me and my prep methods behind my back to my guys/girls when the people doing the bad mouthing should not be shouting so loudly about their own physiques, what i suggest is either say it to my face or don't say it at all.....


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> So how you feeling another week into the prep love? (sorry couldn't resist  )


  I'll let you off coz it's dialect :lol: ...OMG J - you should see what this man has done to my prep now :confused1: ...all change ! think he's trying to kill me off so he doesnt have to prep me again ....least I will be a half decent looking corpse :tongue:



Pscarb said:


> spoke to Emma yesterday and we are upping the game some what from this week....with 14 weeks to go although there is a lot of time to still go before show day there is no time to waste to get Emma where we feel she should be for this show......
> 
> just to set the record straight it would seem some people like to bad mouth both me and my prep methods behind my back to my guys/girls when the people doing the bad mouthing should not be shouting so loudly about their own physiques, what i suggest is either say it to my face or don't say it at all.....


wondered why it was so quiet in here 

quite right too! :rockon: mr scarborough :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> spoke to Emma yesterday and we are upping the game some what from this week....with 14 weeks to go although there is a lot of time to still go before show day there is no time to waste to get Emma where we feel she should be for this show......
> 
> just to set the record straight it would seem some people like to bad mouth both me and my prep methods behind my back to my guys/girls when the people doing the bad mouthing should not be shouting so loudly about their own physiques, what i suggest is either say it to my face or don't say it at all.....


But that would mean they would have to stop being two faced fckers....and that is just not in the genetic make up and not be able to wallow in their self importance:whistling:


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> But that would mean they would have to stop being two faced fckers....and that is just not in the genetic make up and not be able to wallow in their self importance:whistling:


 :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:

never a truer word spoken ...it still amazes me tbh .... :confused1:


----------



## defdaz

Name and shame.


----------



## Jem

LOL erm doesnt matter daz - it's not one person anyway !


----------



## defdaz

Shesh! People eh.


----------



## RACK

You know you love feeling like death for weeks Em, that's why you're doing another prep haha x


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:
> 
> never a truer word spoken ...it still amazes me tbh .... :confused1:


Yup....but fk'em!


----------



## 3752

defdaz said:


> Name and shame.


no need mate they will read this and realise....i know that will be enough


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> But that would mean they would have to stop being two faced fckers....and that is just not in the genetic make up and not be able to wallow in their self importance:whistling:


PMSL!!!! :lol:

Ah fck em - doesn't matter whether they like the prep method or not - if it works for you, that's all that matters!

The people who slag it off probably couldn't hack it themselves (I know I couldn't but that's my problem, nothing to do with anyone's methods)


----------



## Jem

Yes J I doooooo ! it gives me control hun 

LMAO at the moment I'm a happy bunny so couldnt give a flying fcuk about any derogatory comments - they can all bugger off x

sorry Im not on much - trying to fit a social life into all this at the moment as well - no more hermit !


----------



## ste247

over 650 pages long and iam only just posting in this journal, were have i been lol......nice avi btw speak soon:thumb:


----------



## Jem

ste247 said:


> over 650 pages long and iam only just posting in this journal, were have i been lol......nice avi btw speak soon:thumb:


Hiding h34r:  - very nice of you to post in here steven ! :lol: xx


----------



## Jem

Oh and erm Paul is killing me with this new programme ! ....20 rep sets with heaviest weights I can manage ....sh!t - it was like cardio in itself - I dont think I have ever wanted to vomit so much and I was dripping with sweat {nice} ....only 14 more weeks of it to go LMAO


----------



## Greyphantom

Now theres an image Jem... lol... c'mon girl, keep it going...


----------



## Jem

OoooO Darren - I guarantee you ...it was s'not pretty hahahah ! grunts are getting worse Looool


----------



## Greyphantom

Grunts getting worse... now thats something I want to hear...!!! looking forward to some pics too... how long till you post some up?


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Grunts getting worse... now thats something I want to hear...!!! looking forward to some pics too... how long till you post some up?


hahah ! you must have missed it grey - no pics this prep in this journal :laugh: - wont be happening at all


----------



## RACK

It's good to see you getting out a bit more too. Nothing worse than just being stuck in.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> It's good to see you getting out a bit more too. Nothing worse than just being stuck in.


can't say it will stay that way J - you know yourself how it gets ...but I might have company this time


----------



## RACK

Niiiiiiiiiiiiccceee x


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiccceee x


yes - he really, really is - I'm going all soft in me old age I think :innocent: x


----------



## ste247

Jem said:


> Hiding h34r:  - very nice of you to post in here steven ! :lol: xx


 ill stop hiding now and post in hear a bit more often i think......only if you dont mind of course ha ha xx


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> yes - he really, really is - I'm going all soft in me old age I think :innocent: x


Awwww!! :thumb:

20 reps is where it's at Jem, how many times do I have to tell everyone this?! :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Jem

steven you can post in here anytime you like darlin' lol x

dazzle - you'd like him, still not agreeing with the 20 rep thing though - it's hard work !

ruaid its nabba 2 nov 21st so 14 weeks away ! panda eyes are so not cool but better than cataracts LMAO

Moooooooorning then - erm not really got a lot to speak of as it goes - training, diet etc all cool, absolute breeze at the minute !!! massive weekend ahead of me - I cant wait until saturday ......my one wish would be for a cheat meal on sat night - I am out and about and not particularly craving it but it would make life easier for those around me !


----------



## Khaos1436114653

cheatmeal!!!!!!!!!!!! Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> cheatmeal!!!!!!!!!!!! Nooooooooooooo


LMAO ! prob not gonna happen anyway andy ! - it would just make going out for the meal we have planned on saturday night a lot easier :lol: it's a special event :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy1

Jem said:


> Oh and erm Paul is killing me with this new programme ! ....20 rep sets with heaviest weights I can manage ....sh!t - it was like cardio in itself - I dont think I have ever wanted to vomit so much and I was dripping with sweat {nice} ....only 14 more weeks of it to go LMAO


stop your whinging girl.......

never said it would be easy did i?? :thumb:

paul logging in at jimmy's house....


----------



## Jem

Jimmy said:


> stop your whinging girl.......
> 
> never said it would be easy did i?? :thumb:
> 
> paul logging in at jimmy's house....


 :confused1: you had me worried there 

hard work though isnt it ! bit of a shock to the system to say the least :lol:


----------



## 3752

thats the point babe....shock to the system is what we need...


----------



## Jem

hope it works then coz it's taking ages to get through sets LOL

can I have a cheat meal on saturday please ? ;-)

Mooooorning peeps - got nowt to say again ....sorry ! all ok and Im feeling groovy mwahahaha xx


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> got nowt to say again


WTF!!!! hahaha, glad to ehar it's all going well still x


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> hope it works then coz it's taking ages to get through sets LOL
> 
> can I have a cheat meal on saturday please ? ;-)
> 
> Mooooorning peeps - got nowt to say again ....sorry ! all ok and Im feeling groovy mwahahaha xx


will decide after you mail me saturday morning


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> WTF!!!! hahaha, glad to ehar it's all going well still x


I know  got loads to say really but erm s'not really prep related LMAO :thumb:



Pscarb said:


> will decide after you mail me saturday morning


  :ban: :lol:

Ooooh except ...I just got back from climbing the lickey hills for morning cardio - got attacked by dogs and some angry golfer was shouting 'fore' at me looool - felt like shouting 'play' back but wasnt convinced that was the right tack to take fpmsl


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Ooooh except ...I just got back from climbing the lickey hills for morning cardio - got attacked by dogs and some angry golfer was shouting 'fore' at me looool - *felt like shouting 'play' back *but wasnt convinced that was the right tack to take fpmsl


go on that would have been hilarious... but then being a golfer would he have got it...


----------



## defdaz

FPMSL Jem!!

Lickey hills!! I love the lickies! Yay for the West Mids!


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> go on that would have been hilarious... but then being a golfer would he have got it...


I think I deffo would have been getting an 'accidental' golf ball to the bonce if I'd done it :lol: ....had to bite my lip though :whistling:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> FPMSL Jem!!
> 
> Lickey hills!! I love the lickies! Yay for the West Mids!


fookin knackered now though LOL the pump in my shins from getting up that big hill to the fort was killing me .....fitness is not at its peak :confused1: in fact bbing is sooo aesthetic that you forget all about cv health which is not a good thing ! soon as this show is over, cv fitness is where it's at for a couple of months :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

How the hell could you not be cv fit Jem?! You do more cardio than anyone else on here?! There's no hope for me *wail*


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> How the hell could you not be cv fit Jem?! You do more cardio than anyone else on here?! There's no hope for me *wail*


well I used to run half marathons for fun dazzle & now I doubt I could run 3 without stopping ! I hate plyometric stuff but Im considering it for next year combined with some powerlifting to get some fitness back ...it has definitely suffered this year :confused1:


----------



## Greyphantom

defdaz said:


> How the hell could you not be cv fit Jem?! You do more cardio than anyone else on here?! There's no hope for me *wail*


Agreed... and if theres no hope for Defdaz then that must be my coffin at the door... lol...


----------



## defdaz

Wow, what 3 miles? When I was training with you you could run for 45 mins without breaking into sweat... But you look better now so I guess it's pro's and con's hey...


----------



## defdaz

Greyphantom said:


> Agreed... and if theres no hope for Defdaz then that must be my coffin at the door... lol...


Lol! Don't be silly GP. :laugh:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Wow, what 3 miles? When I was training with you you could run for 45 mins without breaking into sweat... But you look better now so I guess it's pro's and con's hey...


and that fact kills me :confused1: but I do look better now....I am really not sure what to do - I mean sprinters manage to maintain a sharp look so I guess that's the way forward ...endurance running is out :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Hey super girl can fly so who cares about running!? :lol:

Yeah you're right, look at the bodyfat level of a marathon runner compared to a 100m sprinter...


----------



## Bettyboo

I used to hate running with a passion, now I like it. I cant run slow though, I see peeps running doing the sorta jogging but might as well be walking thing with legs and arms going everywhere hehe... I cant seem to go slow

Anyway err hope you is ok Em x


----------



## Jem

LooooL T - calm doon girlie haha ! you maniac - hope prep is going well hun 5.5 weeks left now then ....these are the good bits ! start enjoying it now babes xx

Well been and done me 20 rep sets - I cant tell you how much it burns ...knackered and erm that is all


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> LooooL T - calm doon girlie haha ! you maniac - hope prep is going well hun 5.5 weeks left now then ....these are the good bits ! start enjoying it now babes xx
> 
> Well been and done me 20 rep sets - I cant tell you how much it burns ...knackered and erm that is all


I am fckd too with the 20 rep sets, my shoulders are glowing red and burning like feck and me triceps ouch lol just gonna do pm cardio  going running for am cardio tomoroz weather its rain or shine  x


----------



## Jem

Love the new avi T - looking really good ! xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Love the new avi T - looking really good ! xx


Thanks having head fck fat week, I think. Everything keeps going wrong grr


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks having head fck fat week, I think. Everything keeps going wrong grr


hmmmm it will pass ! you have to see how good you look though ? massive improvements - Im gonna be worried being on stage next to you in november


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> hmmmm it will pass ! you have to see how good you look though ? massive improvements - Im gonna be worried being on stage next to you in november


Dont be worried hun, I have a gut from hell that wont go grr everything else is sorta coming together but that is being blady stubburn, im hoping the boxing will shift it :confused1:

hmmm do nhs do tummy tucks n face lifts, actually a new face would be good... pmsl thats another option :lol:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Dont be worried hun, I have a gut from hell that wont go grr everything else is sorta coming together but that is being blady stubburn, im hoping the boxing will shift it :confused1:
> 
> hmmm do nhs do tummy tucks n face lifts, actually a new face would be good... pmsl thats another option :lol:


it will go !!! honest it will  - why do you want a new face you loony ...love the one you've got coz it's you :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> it will go !!! honest it will  - why do you want a new face you loony ...love the one you've got coz it's you :thumbup1:


You would have thought it would have grown on me ive had it long enough :laugh: I look geeky in my avi, i have to say its not the best pic i have had taken lol :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Well morning peeps ....I'm back to normal now so will be posting more. It would appear that I am the eternal single burd :crying:

Never mind - just means I no longer require a cheat meal on saturday 

Chin up and getting on with it :rockon:


----------



## hilly

such is life jem, i am single also as of recently again. think it suits me


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> such is life jem, i am single also as of recently again. think it suits me


It's always suited me hilly ...then someone came along and made me rapidly rethink all the rules I'd ever had - and I went soft :confused1: ...maybe I was just vulnerable without realising it.

Not what I needed at the moment mate - I'm suffering but it will make me stronger in the long run. :thumbup1:

Fcuk it - least I'm seeing some bodily changes coming through this week :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO

Jem your relationship status on fb changes like the weather.

Your in and out of relationships like Jordan :lol: !

Joking Hope all is well  have some reps.


----------



## LittleChris

Head down and eye on the prize


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Jem your relationship status on fb changes like the weather.
> 
> Your in and out of relationships like Jordan :lol: !
> 
> Joking Hope all is well  have some reps.


No it doesnt :confused1: I havent been in a relationship for a long time ...I think you must be mistaking my engagement to me pal vicky as a serious ting ...which it wasnt


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> No it doesnt :confused1: I havent been in a relationship for a long time ...I think you must be mistaking my engagement to me pal vicky as a serious ting ...which it wasnt


I know im winding you up lol xxx


----------



## mal

Jem said:


> No it doesnt :confused1: *I havent been in a relationship for a long time *...I think you must be mistaking my engagement to me pal vicky as a serious ting ...which it wasnt


good lookin bird like you......time too climb back on the horse girl


----------



## Jem

mal said:


> good lookin bird like you......time too climb back on the horse girl


I did and it bucked back :lol:


----------



## mal

try a pony before the stallion:thumb:


----------



## Jem

mal said:


> try a pony before the stallion:thumb:


LMAO :whistling: yeah good point :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Well morning peeps ....I'm back to normal now so will be posting more. It would appear that *I am the eternal single burd * :crying:
> 
> x that by 2 hun lol
> 
> Never mind - just means I no longer require a cheat meal on saturday
> 
> Chin up and getting on with it :rockon:


Perhaps someone will scoop you up when you are least expecting it.


----------



## defdaz

Oh sorry Em, that sucks. Seemed like you really liked him too! Am I allowed to call him a b*stard all Em-defense-stylee yet?


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> I did and it bucked back :lol:


So whats the problem then, if you got a good bucking by a stallion then there... oh wait, Bucking not F.... dammit I always get that mixed up... no wonder my wife keeps slapping me...


----------



## Beklet

Meh...boys smell and are a distraction - I'm extremely good at being single, only reason Bob puts up with me is because I let him do his thing too


----------



## Greyphantom

Beklet said:


> Meh...*boys smell* and are a distraction - I'm extremely good at being single, only reason Bob puts up with me is because I let him do his thing too


my wife and daughter agree with you there Beks... thats all I get told these days... no "oooh you are looking good now you have started training again" or "wow look at those pec"... nope not for me... just "phew you smell"... :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Well morning peeps ....I'm back to normal now so will be posting more. It would appear that I am the eternal single burd :crying:
> 
> Never mind - just means I no longer require a cheat meal on saturday
> 
> Chin up and getting on with it :rockon:


JUST SO WERE ALL CLEAR YES BOYS DO SMELL THATS WHY SHE ONLY LOVES ME!!!!!!  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## poshbird

Jem said:


> It's always suited me hilly ...then someone came along and made me rapidly rethink all the rules I'd ever had - and I went soft :confused1: ...maybe I was just vulnerable without realising it.
> 
> Not what I needed at the moment mate - I'm suffering but it will make me stronger in the long run. :thumbup1:
> 
> Fcuk it - least I'm seeing some bodily changes coming through this week :thumb:


Sorry to hear of your upset hun.

but least there is one positive, you can concentrate more on your future goals :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

yeah I'm afraid we are all c unts Jem, you'd be better off single....

I was being super celibate until last night when I put the telly on and there was some soft lezzy porn, there wasn't even any blooter on show but I thought fuk it and had a giant [email protected]

Does that ruin my celibacy or do I actually have to penetrate a fanny??

Anyway I'm rambling


----------



## Jem

LMAO ! grey - Oooh my goodness BUCKING I said !

Boys smell nice - it's all the other stuff that comes with it is the problem !

Not all Uriel ....I'd never agree with that - some just have erm issues ...but then how many women do you know that are without baggage ...

Anyway ..I'm not quite sure what is happening just yet - I have spoken to him today and sorted a few things so we have to see what tomorrow brings.

Poshbird - nothing and I mean NOTHING will stop my prep hahahah, as sure as eggs is eggs - that's the one constant at the moment ! but thanks for your kind words hun


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> JUST SO WERE ALL CLEAR YES BOYS DO SMELL THATS WHY SHE ONLY LOVES ME!!!!!!  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Emphatic or what :lol: ...yes I love you claireypants :thumb: thanks for our lovely jubbly chat ce soir LMAO  - oh and try and keep some of the details from rob please darlink :whistling:


----------



## StephenC

Has no-one ever told you to stay away from the biscuit aisle during prep ya maniac :lol:

Yes we are all pr1cks, just that some are less pr1ckish than others


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Has no-one ever told you to stay away from the biscuit aisle during prep ya maniac :lol:
> 
> Yes we are all pr1cks, just that some are less pr1ckish than others


Did you ? ...as I recall - you were struggling to abstain from confectionary all the way through 

and you know how it is ...one minute you're fine ..and then BOOOOM - double chocolate chunk cookie craving hits you like a sledgehammer :lol:

...and it's not even any of the biscuits we discussed stephen - fcuking get me ! these biscuits werent even stocked in me local sainsbury's ffs :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Well good morning anyhoo 

weigh in day today and the scales say zackly the same as last week although I can actually see quite a big difference which I am very happy about ...so for once - the scales arent headfooking me :whistling:

as for the rest of me - well Im a bit disheartened...actually, I have this lurching pit of disappointment in my stomach which is making it quite difficult to eat - appetite is sorely lacking and I am forcing food down. Life is never simple though and you know I like to complain but that I will just get on with stuff as I am supposed to.


----------



## Jem

Oh on a lighter note - my training partner managed to mix growth with sus instead of water yesterday and couldnt suss out why the gh went manky ...so he did it again with another bottle LMFAO ! ...he's not even dieting !


----------



## hilly

Jem said:


> Well good morning anyhoo
> 
> weigh in day today and the scales say zackly the same as last week although I can actually see quite a big difference which I am very happy about ...so for once - the scales arent headfooking me :whistling:
> 
> as for the rest of me - well Im a bit disheartened...actually, I have this lurching pit of disappointment in my stomach which is making it quite difficult to eat - appetite is sorely lacking and I am forcing food down. Life is never simple though and you know I like to complain but that I will just get on with stuff as I am supposed to.


Chin up, things are always worse than they seem especially when dieting. couple of weeks and you wont even have the energy to think about it :thumb:


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> Chin up, things are always worse than they seem especially when dieting. couple of weeks and you wont even have the energy to think about it :thumb:


aye that's true - both parts of it 

wtf - me body is a temple in the making anyway - cant just be having random pawing at it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning  glad you is good T x


----------



## hilly

sometimes a good pawing is good tho


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Morning  glad you is good T x


cheers T - getting there babes - hope you are too xx



hilly said:


> sometimes a good pawing is good tho


aye it is - but I'm selective about the source of the pawing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah plodding along hun


----------



## MissBC

how much cardio etc are you doing babe? your in the beginnings of your prep yes?

B x


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Oh on a lighter note - my training partner managed to mix growth with sus instead of water yesterday and couldnt suss out why the gh went manky ...so he did it again with another bottle LMFAO ! ...he's not even dieting !


Ouch!!!! Lol been absent of late - back is crap today - was going to go to the gym for light cardio but will go tomorrow as I have new kitty to deal with


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Oh on a lighter note - my training partner managed to mix growth with sus instead of water yesterday and couldnt suss out why the gh went manky ...so he did it again with another bottle LMFAO ! ...he's not even dieting !


LMAO... nooooooooooooo that would have been so freaking frustrating... bless him...


----------



## Jem

oooh pics of kitteh purrlease ! [the only pussy pics allowed in here I might add ]

aye grey it's normally me doing the stoopid stuff so it was a relief for me - I really was rofl haha


----------



## 3752

hope your feeling a little better Emma today, i am sure next week will be easier on the immune system for you....will get your plan to you tomorrow..


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> oooh pics of kitteh purrlease ! [the only pussy pics allowed in here I might add ]
> 
> aye grey it's normally me doing the stoopid stuff so it was a relief for me - I really was rofl haha


Lol Jem that made me laugh lol :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

oooohhhhh emma emma emma, 

btw I just found a pic of a black horse that I meant to post in your journal...but cant remember why?????? 

have to go look for other pics instead, of you of course that will inspire people to work out........ one way or another.............  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: dont be rude no handgestures please there has been enough of that........ anyhows how have you been???? fpmsl  what a crazy world.............................. im just gonna stop.right now...........  love you xxxxx dont blame ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am not my husbands keeper.....I have NOOOO CONTROL...........singing shaggy now.....wasnt me :lol:


----------



## jimmy79

hey jem all going well over here i see! alot better than im doing at the moment!


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> hope your feeling a little better Emma today, i am sure next week will be easier on the immune system for you....will get your plan to you tomorrow..


aw thanks for the chat this morning paul - I'm just a big bag of trouble 



Bettyboo said:


> Lol Jem that made me laugh lol :lol:


bit rudie eh 



clairey.h said:


> oooohhhhh emma emma emma,
> 
> btw I just found a pic of a black horse that I meant to post in your journal...but cant remember why??????
> 
> have to go look for other pics instead, of you of course that will inspire people to work out........ one way or another.............  :lol: :lol::lol:dont be rude no handgestures please there has been enough of that........ anyhows how have you been???? fpmsl  what a crazy world.............................. im just gonna stop.right now...........  love you xxxxx dont blame ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am not my husbands keeper.....I have NOOOO CONTROL...........singing shaggy now.....wasnt me :lol:


LOL yer a feckin cowbagslutwhore ...I blame you totally and utterly for your husband's conduct for he is a man and therefore innately naughty ...you however sit there shining yer halo and protesting all golden innocence :innocent: whilst stirring with a mahoosive wooden spoon. You can fook right off with yer horsie pics and I'll give you and rob a hand gesture of me own very soon :lol: :lol: :lol: ...sure someone else would like too as well ...fortunately - he is a geezer :tongue: .............B!TCH :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> LOL yer a feckin cowbagslutwhore ...I blame you totally and utterly for your husband's conduct for he is a man and therefore innately naughty ...you however sit there shining yer halo and protesting all golden innocence :innocent: whilst stirring with a mahoosive wooden spoon. You can fook right off with yer horsie pics and I'll give you and rob a hand gesture of me own very soon :lol: :lol: :lol: ...sure someone else would like too as well ...fortunately - he is a geezer :tongue: .............B!TCH :lol: :lol: :lol:


oh please my sides cant take anymore today, my cheeks ache from laughing so much............everyone needs a friend like you  :lol: :lol: even if its just to realise how calm there life actually is....lmfao..... cowbagslutwhoresuckysmellystoesandlovesitemma


----------



## clairey.h

anyhows my spoons fookin golden


----------



## Jem

jimmy79 said:


> hey jem all going well over here i see! alot better than im doing at the moment!


erm not too sure about that but it's ok ! cheers jimmy - get on with it would ya lol


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> aw thanks for the chat this morning paul - I'm just a big bag of trouble


yea i know but for the next 14 weeks your my big bag of trouble.... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oh please my sides cant take anymore today, my cheeks ache from laughing so much............everyone needs a friend like you  :lol: :lol: even if its just to realise how calm there life actually is....lmfao..... cowbagslutwhoresuckysmellystoesandlovesitemma


shut it monkey socks ...I was like a woman possessed howling at the blatant fcukin **** take of rob - he really doesnt give a flying fook :lol: :lol: :lol:

YOUR LIFE isnt calm ffs ...not quite sure what that says about mine :confused1:



clairey.h said:


> anyhows my spoons fookin golden


I dont care what fcuking colour it is ...well actually that's not true lol you know how I feel about burnt toast ...all I know is - it's massive ...the spoon I mean ...and you keep sticking it in my porridge :lol: :lol: :lol: fcuk off goldilocks


----------



## clairey.h

Pscarb said:


> yea i know but for the next 14 weeks your my big bag of trouble.... :thumb:


awwww see who needs a man emma when you have a diet guru at hand


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> yea i know but for the next 14 weeks your my big bag of trouble.... :thumb:


Fanks Paul :blush:

.......ye poor fcuker :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> awwww see who needs a man emma when you have a diet guru at hand


you saying paul isnt a man :confused1: ...poor bloke - he's same height as your husband & you don't insult him like that ....yer a biatch you are :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> you saying paul isnt a man :confused1: ...poor bloke - he's same height as your husband & you don't insult him like that ....yer a biatch you are :lol: :lol: :lol:


oi dont try the turnaround on me.... you know exactly what I mean ya fooker..and here we go again you have to bring rob into it dont ya....... he already thinks you love him  well he said it in far different wording actually :whistling: with the words 'go on, please, for me' thrown in at the end  :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oi dont try the turnaround on me.... you know exactly what I mean ya fooker..and here we go again you have to bring rob into it dont ya....... he already thinks you love him  well he said it in far different wording actually :whistling: with the words 'go on, please, for me' thrown in at the end  :lol:


aye - the we should share everything line - I know 

course I love him - short assed fcuker :laugh: still prefer you though my lover fpmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

claire just called paul - yoda :ban: :ban: :ban:

MOD ALERT, MOD ALERT :ban: :ban: :ban:

Paul I wouldnt stand for that :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> aye - the we should share everything line - I know
> 
> course I love him - short assed fcuker :laugh: still prefer you though my lover fpmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


and you reckon ive got a wooden spoon, do you have any idea the grief I have every time you leave, anyone who comes around hes telling them what a horrid wife I am for not letting him have a go.....haha :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisj22

Glad to see you've cheered up a bit now Em


----------



## clairey.h

FPMSL you fooker...how do you make everything sound soooo insulting....you called him short and not a man, I simply added the knowledgeable which leads to yoda.....

yes the force is strong in this one  FOOKER


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> FPMSL you fooker...how do you make everything sound soooo insulting....*you called him short and not a man*, I simply added the knowledgeable which leads to yoda.....
> 
> yes the force is strong in this one  FOOKER





clairey.h said:


> awwww *see who needs a man emma when you have a diet guru *at hand


ERM ^^^^^ now where did I say he wasnt a man or short :confused1: ...you said 'who needs a man' .... :whistling: ...put your spoon away biatch !!! :lol: then you said he was yoda on my profile page ...you're gonna get banned unless he is having a refeed tonight fpmsl :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> and you reckon ive got a wooden spoon, do you have any idea the grief I have every time you leave, anyone who comes around hes telling them what a horrid wife I am for not letting him have a go.....haha :lol: :lol:


he's given up on asking permission now - he said it's the roofies next visit :lol: :lol: :lol:



chrisj22 said:


> Glad to see you've cheered up a bit now Em


cheers chris - that's what good pals, a prep man and a bit of fun do for you :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

oh go stuff your face monkey socks whose stepped in wee......


----------



## chrisj22

Claire - give Rob a big kiss from me.

I miss him :-(


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> oh go stuff your face monkey socks whose stepped in wee......


YAYAYAYAYA I win :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

****tysquelchymonkeysockedbiatchwalkingroundtescoswithyerpong.com :cool2:

*how old are we ???* think you spent too long with the kiddies partying with hamburger make up today ... I'm just rolling with it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

haha I speak the lingo on a daily basis to entertain my daughter (you understand) however its alarming how quickly you slip into the role 

haha I actually had to climb into the play area as one girl went in and to get out it was dark and she wouldnt come....so up steps me in my mini skirt and cowboy boots and crawls through the space to get to her......she tells me she wont go out because its dark so I told her to hold my hand and close her eyes...ffs it worked lmao dark or not


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha I speak the lingo on a daily basis to entertain my daughter (you understand) however its alarming how quickly you slip into the role
> 
> haha I actually had to climb into the play area as one girl went in and to get out it was dark and she wouldnt come....so up steps me in my mini skirt and *cowboy boots* and crawls through the space to get to her......she tells me she wont go out because its dark so I told her to hold my hand and close her eyes...ffs it worked lmao dark or not


just one problem here :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

see above - emboldened :lol: :lol: :lol:

I fcuking hate cowboy boots LMAO

whip crack away doris day


----------



## clairey.h

well there from river island, half calf, tan leather, buckle and 3 inch heels, not quite cowboy but my favourite boots  so back of biatch, the crawling through a tunnel in a mini skirt is a okay though by your standards yeah lmao :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> well there from river island, half calf, tan leather, buckle and 3 inch heels, not quite cowboy but my favourite boots  so back of biatch, the crawling through a tunnel in a mini skirt is a okay though by your standards yeah lmao :lol: :lol:


yeah I was nearly gonna do the gaspari superpump challenge in a 'stylishly ripped' white miniskirt  ...mr gaspari was very keen that I should join in :whistling: so sure blackened tunnels is fine by me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

I could go so many places with that  :lol: :lol: :lol: did see those pics wondered what weights you were gonna be lifting in that and who was the spotter gonna be


----------



## Khaos1436114653

clairey.h said:


> I could go so many places with that  :lol: :lol: :lol: did see those pics wondered what weights you were gonna be lifting in that and *who was the spotter gonna be*


I'll nominate myself


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> I could go so many places with that  :lol: :lol: :lol: did see those pics wondered what weights you were gonna be lifting in that and who was the spotter gonna be


LMAO - I went straight from the expo ok b!tch  ....jay won that btw LOL although of course if Id been doing it ...Id have won :thumb: I wasnt planning on training !

his arms now tape at 19" - very proud of him...must be my mega tough gruelling workouts PMSL :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

[Oh ...and nooooo need claire = dont go there at all...yes there ..dont do it  :lol: ]


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> I'll nominate myself


very benevolent of you it is too andy - but it's been and gone


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> [Oh ...and nooooo need claire = dont go there at all...yes there ..dont do it  :lol: ]


go where down a deep dark black tunnel as long as there a photo of you at the end my dear............ :confused1: :laugh:

haha well you get offered burnt toast with you tea when you come around here.........


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> go where down a deep dark black tunnel............ :confused1: :laugh:
> 
> haha well you get offered burnt toast with you tea when you come around here.........


LMFAO oooh andy knows me and my burnt toast theory only too well - what a a time to bring that up :lol: :lol: :lol:

I dont get offered fcuking anything when I come round - I have to fookin make it meself :cursing: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> LMFAO oooh andy knows me and my burnt toast theory only too well - what a a time to bring that up :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I dont get offered fcuking anything when I come round - I have to fookin make it meself :cursing: :lol:


*cough cough* I do believe my daughter offered you toast with your tea :lol: :lol: :lol: wonder where she got that from :whistling:

and yes cause every one moans about my tea so they learn to make it themselves....haha I ordered you a curry last time you were here...actually no you took me and the kids out to lunch last time....haha what a wonderful host I am.....I must make up for it in other ways  :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> *cough cough* I do believe my daughter offered you toast with your tea :lol: :lol: :lol: wonder where she got that from :whistling:
> 
> and yes cause every one moans about my tea so they learn to make it themselves....haha I ordered you a curry last time you were here...actually no you took me and the kids out to lunch last time....haha what a wonderful host I am.....I must make up for it in other ways  :lol:


aye see Im glad you remembered that :lol: :lol: :lol: I PAID FOR DINNER COZ I WAS STARVING  

yes you're correct emily was most confused that I would be having a hot drink without any toast


----------



## clairey.h

trying a new combo tonight being a devil...toast and wine 

haha well you cant moan, you know what im like by now :lol: :lol: ffs the first time you came you didnt get fed till nearly midnight lmao


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> trying a new combo tonight being a devil...toast and wine
> 
> haha well you cant moan, you know what im like by now :lol: :lol: ffs the first time you came you didnt get fed till nearly midnight lmao


i dont remember me first time  ....ooooh LOL with the ex hahahahahahahahahah :whistling:

that was a funny night :lol: :lol: :lol:

charlotte :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## clairey.h

haha yeah just an average night out  always one isnt there who has to be the centre of all drama......and more drama and more drama.........

and rob wanting to put ev in his pocket ffs, not sure how that would ever work :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha yeah just an average night out  always one isnt there who has to be the centre of all drama......and more drama and more drama.........
> 
> and rob wanting to put ev in his pocket ffs, not sure how that would ever work :lol: :lol:


it was a bit fcuking nuts :lol: ...remember those stoopid burds as well - nearly cacking it when rob went over  that was top class ! ....and down to you AGAIN with your spoon :cool2: :whistling: :laugh:

haha yes erm rob did take a bit of a shine - oota sympathy I think :lol: :bounce: :lol: he still asks about him now :whistling: ...does he like his toast burnt ...and which side is it buttered :cool2: :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

he knows what side his toast is buttered......whatever fookin side I say 

and I do not recall that incident being down to me at all!!!!!!!!!! uummmm ok maybe just an ickle, I cant help it if I tell my partner everything, who am I to lie (insert claireys halo here  ) besides had to explain why she spent half the time in the toilet crying...oh my god what a state :lol: :lol: :lol:

yes I still get the, but I liked ev.......

haha I always wondered why when I got married someone gave me a rolling pin and a wooden spoon for a wedding present with our names written on it....8 years later and the penny drops... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> he knows what side his toast is buttered......whatever fookin side I say
> 
> and I do not recall that incident being down to me at all!!!!!!!!!! uummmm ok maybe just an ickle, I cant help it if I tell my partner everything, who am I to lie (insert claireys halo here  ) besides had to explain why she spent half the time in the toilet crying...oh my god what a state :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> yes I still get the, but I liked ev.......
> 
> haha I always wondered why when I got married someone gave me a rolling pin and a wooden spoon for a wedding present with our names written on it....8 years later and the penny drops... :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMAO loving yer work there - if only that were true eh :laugh:

yes that incident was down to you - because we were leaving the restaurant at that point [much to the relief of the kitchen staff who had made every dish on the menu by that point LOL] ....and you decided just before we went that something had to be said :lol: ...to be fair though - they were proper biatches :thumb:

shame you didnt use the fooking rolling pin on him instead of the spoon today then eh otherwise I wouldnt have got into trouble :cool2: ...your text ...."oh blah blah ...sooooorrrrrryyyy loooove you xxx" ...you knew Id be right on the dog :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

roflmfao what else can I say........xxxxx love yooouuuuu 

am off to soak in the tub and wash away the day of 25 6 year olds screaming at the top of there lungs....hehe loved it really, nice to talk to people on my wave length :lol: :lol:

will catch up tomorrow


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> roflmfao what else can I say........xxxxx love yooouuuuu
> 
> am off to soak in the tub and wash away the day of 25 6 year olds screaming at the top of there lungs....hehe loved it really, nice to talk to people on my wave length :lol: :lol:
> 
> will catch up tomorrow


aye Im knackered meself - it's been an eventful little day [thanks to you cowbag LOL] - call me tomorrow and we shall speaketh further on events  na night little golden one :innocent: xxx


----------



## Jem

Moooooooorning ! wakie wakie everyone - feeling much better ....maybe it was the jelly snakes I ate last night or something .... 

I keep getting attack of the moths occuring in my bedroom lately [it's the only action in there mind so should I be complaining lol] ...hate the fookin things ...I could hear it coming towards me in the dark going for the light on me phone ...it was like a bouncing bomb - came straight off the pillow and zapped me on the nez :cursing: ...so I jumped up and turned the light on ...and it was like the scarlet pimpernel ...gone :confused1:

earlier in the day there was the stoopidest looking spider in the world on my thigh ...tiny pea shaped body and the longest thinnest legs ....looked like a contender for my gym ...it got squished - fook karma - that one had it coming !

Off to the gym in a bit and looking forward to another week of prep


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> Moooooooorning ! wakie wakie everyone - feeling much better ....maybe it was the jelly snakes I ate last night or something ....
> 
> I keep getting attack of the moths occuring in my bedroom lately [it's the only action in there mind so should I be complaining lol] ...hate the fookin things ...I could hear it coming towards me in the dark going for the light on me phone ...it was like a bouncing bomb - came straight off the pillow and zapped me on the nez :cursing: ...so I jumped up and turned the light on ...and it was like the scarlet pimpernel ...gone :confused1:
> 
> earlier in the day there was the stoopidest looking spider in the world on my thigh ...tiny *peahead* shaped body and the longest thinnest legs ....looked like a contender for my gym ...it got squished - fook karma - that one had it coming !
> 
> Off to the gym in a bit and looking forward to another week of prep


Karma.......that was probably a money-spider


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> Karma.......that was probably a money-spider


FOOOOOOOOK ! bet you're right as well :confused1: - but the thing was all over me with these spindly legs ...and you know I like BIG legs ...no skinny beta legs come near moi :lol: :lol: :lol:

OMG stop whoring peahead in me journal ffs LMAO ! just spotted that LOL ....leave that to SiPhil would ya


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> FOOOOOOOOK ! bet you're right as well :confused1: - but the thing was all over me with these spindly legs ...and you know I like BIG legs ...*no skinny beta legs come near moi* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> OMG stop whoring peahead in me journal ffs LMAO ! just spotted that LOL ....leave that to SiPhil would ya


Did Simon tell you to say that or do you actually read my "theory"??


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> Did Simon tell you to say that or do you actually read my "theory"??


Hahahaha I did read your journal but it was not meant for you  and I nearly knocked Simon over last week so less said the better there LOL - I dont think he's my biggest fan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> Hahahaha I did read your journal but it was not meant for you  and I nearly knocked Simon over last week so less said the better there LOL - I know he's my biggest *Fan * :lol: :lol: :lol:


tut tut women drivers:whistling:, or was you wielding a shopping trolley


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> tut tut women drivers:whistling:, or was you wielding a shopping trolley


Oh I dont do shopping trolley thing  I prefer baskets for the extra workout LMAO ...nope I was driving & in need of carbs :lol: he got in the way ...well, ok he didnt but I was waving at someone else LOOOL - he'd have dented the car though 

Having a lovely day ! had some really good feedback today so am a happy bunny :thumb: it's starting woohoo :bounce: days like this - dieting is all worth it :beer:

Got some new protein today [will send details for diet Paul] ...USN IGF1 cappucino flavour ...awaiting the pistachio flavour [cheers hilly]

Loooooving the coffee flavoured protein though - wowsers - what a nice change :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Emma how did you find the cheat last night....better?


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> Emma how did you find the cheat last night....better?


Yes Paul I think so despite my initial reservations about wanting one ! went down very nicely - and they were already in the cupboard which was a bonus :thumbup1: ...must have done the trick too because as mentioned above - I got great feedback today. :thumb:

I'm actually quite pleased with how I look currently and if it werent for the fact that I dont fit into any of my clothes, I might actually like staying this way  ...[can you believe Im saying that LOL]


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Yes Paul I think so despite my initial reservations about wanting one ! went down very nicely - and they were already in the cupboard which was a bonus :thumbup1: ...must have done the trick too because as mentioned above - I got great feedback today. :thumb:
> 
> I'm actually quite pleased with how I look currently and if it werent for the fact that I dont fit into any of my clothes, I might actually like staying this way  ...[can you believe Im saying that LOL]


no i can't hence me quoting you 

remember what i said about training this week apart from that there will be no changes as we need you to shift that cold...


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> no i can't hence me quoting you
> 
> remember what i said about training this week apart from that there will be no changes as we need you to shift that cold...


Hmmm unbelievable I know - tis a good thing though !

Ok Paul - will do :thumb:

I'm popping vits n stuff like there's no tomorrow - it's just lingering is all I've tried giving it to friends and half the gym but it likes me it would appear :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

ello sweet hope all is well , err muddled head today lol, but all is well


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> ello sweet hope all is well , err muddled head today lol, but all is well


Good good T - glad to hear it babes, you're so nearly there and I want to come and see the show depending on dates etc ....gotta see you finally get up there and do your thang :thumb: it's been a good hard slog for you and I dont think people really appreciate just how much sh!t you have overcome along the way - all the time just battling it out - my hat's off to you huni - it really is :rockon:xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Good good T - glad to hear it babes, you're so nearly there and I want to come and see the show depending on dates etc ....gotta see you finally get up there and do your thang :thumb: it's been a good hard slog for you and I dont think people really appreciate just how much sh!t you have overcome along the way - all the time just battling it out - my hat's off to you huni - it really is :rockon:xx


Aaaw thank you, feck i got tears in me eyes now ahem*

You put as much hard work in as me too hun, and lots of other people too we are just two of many


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Aaaw thank you, feck i got tears in me eyes now ahem*
> 
> You put as much hard work in as me too hun, and lots of other people too we are just two of many


you know you have it harder than most T ....I dont need to go into detail here and you should take credit where it's due. Too many people are quick to criticise on this site and not praise where it is really worthy :thumb:

OK - I'll stop now hahaha !

Im off to the pics to see Inception tonight anyway so best get ready :beer: Im late everywhere ....always ....without fail !!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> you know you have it harder than most T ....I dont need to go into detail here and you should take credit where it's due. Too many people are quick to criticise on this site and not praise where it is really worthy :thumb:
> 
> OK - I'll stop now hahaha !
> 
> Im off to the pics to see Inception tonight anyway so best get ready :beer: Im late everywhere ....always ....without fail !!!


Oh cool enjoy the film


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> you know you have it harder than most T ....I dont need to go into detail here and you should take credit where it's due. Too many people are quick to criticise on this site and not praise where it is really worthy :thumb:
> 
> OK - I'll stop now hahaha !
> 
> Im off to the pics to see Inception tonight anyway so best get ready :beer: Im late everywhere ....always ....without fail !!!


yea but most who criticise have not got the Chrystal's to put up a recent avy pic of themselves


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> yea but most who criticise have not got the Chrystal's to put up a recent avy pic of themselves


<<<<<<<< Moi today !!! LMAO

who wants to look at fatties & skinnies anyway - not I said the fly! :lol: :rockon:

Reet back from the pictures - Loool did I follow any of that film ....we were late [my fault] and missed the beginning which I think might have been important :whistling: ...erm just went downhill from there really - definite DVD rental required for this :lol: :lol: :lol:

...least I know it wasnt just me not following though coz me pal didnt have a clue what was going on either LMAO 

Poor lad though - I drank a protein shake in the car and when we got there he refused to eat any popcorn etc coz of me hahahhahahahaha - think that would have stopped me - HELL NO ! ...he drank pepsi max bless him ....I dropped him off at the chippy on the way home coz he was starving :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> <<<<<<<< Moi today !!! LMAO
> 
> who wants to look at fatties & skinnies anyway - not I said the fly! :lol: :rockon:
> 
> Reet back from the pictures - Loool did I follow any of that film ....we were late [my fault] and missed the beginning which I think might have been important :whistling: ...erm just went downhill from there really - definite DVD rental required for this :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...least I know it wasnt just me not following though coz me pal didnt have a clue what was going on either LMAO
> 
> Poor lad though - I drank a protein shake in the car and when we got there he refused to eat any popcorn etc coz of me hahahhahahahaha - think that would have stopped me - HELL NO ! ...he drank pepsi max bless him ....I dropped him off at the chippy on the way home coz he was starving :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL I cant concentrate for more than 10 minutes at the max anyway lol let al one sit still in a cinema and watch a film lol


----------



## Jem

It was baaaad T ! hahah

Mooooooorning peeps - another beautiful day ahead ! looooooove dieting - what a buzz ! Jemmity is a happy bunny !

Lots to do today - not loving the 20 rep thing but it does give doms so it is clearly shocking the system after so long complacently doing 10-12 reps ! HIT is a nice change too - I like!

Gawd - such an agreeable girl lately lol

Brrrring it on !


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> <<<<<<<< Moi today !!! LMAO
> 
> who wants to look at fatties & skinnies anyway - not I said the fly! :lol: :rockon:
> 
> Reet back from the pictures - Loool did I follow any of that film ....we were late [my fault] and missed the beginning which I think might have been important :whistling: ...erm just went downhill from there really - definite DVD rental required for this :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...least I know it wasnt just me not following though coz me pal didnt have a clue what was going on either LMAO
> 
> Poor lad though - I drank a protein shake in the car and when we got there he refused to eat any popcorn etc coz of me hahahhahahahaha - think that would have stopped me - HELL NO ! ...he drank pepsi max bless him ....I dropped him off at the chippy on the way home coz he was starving :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMFAO at that cos I've actually done it too. Although did pinch a Nacho :lol:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> LMFAO at that cos I've actually done it too. Although did pinch a Nacho :lol:


Funny this prep [at this stage at least anyway] coz I'm really, really not bothered ! try getting your head around that one !!! Im not craving all that much. Although I feel guilty going to the pics and people feeling they have to sit there without nibbles :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

I know exactly how you feel. My ex didn't have anything for that exact reason. I only had a nacho to p1ss my best mate off as he doesn't like sharing


----------



## XJPX

nice new avvy ther  , legs lookin v nice x


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I know exactly how you feel. My ex didn't have anything for that exact reason. I only had a nacho to p1ss my best mate off as he doesn't like sharing


LOL you did the woman thing ...."I dont want my own...just one or two of yours" ...god that line's a killer


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem your new nickname is "White Rabbit" because you are always late


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> nice new avvy ther  , legs lookin v nice x


Fanks J  things are mahoosive lol x



Khaos said:


> Jem your new nickname is "White Rabbit" because you are always late


sooooo true andy :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i uploaded the pic so you can use it as your new avy:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

....and as per the white rabbit ..I've been late everywhere and in everything allllll day ! ...still smiling though ....not sure why I'm so happy!

Bought loads of frozen veggies coz I am permanently throwing broccoli away ...it doesnt keep for very long does it ? sticking with the green beans, peas and even frozen mushrooms and onions [i didnt know they existed!]. Garden variety greens is where it's at methinks !

Oh and claire sent me a lovely pic of emily's birthday cake - hope she feels really fat now ...b!tch LOL

Some smart bastard in the gym told me that my legs were 'filling out' .....cheers lmao ! they cant possibly fill out anymore ...and I have noooooo clothes other than leggings that fit them now !


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> ....and as per the white rabbit ..I've been late everywhere and in everything allllll day ! ...still smiling though ....not sure why I'm so happy!
> 
> Bought loads of frozen veggies coz I am permanently throwing broccoli away ...it doesnt keep for very long does it ? sticking with the green beans, peas and even frozen mushrooms and onions [i didnt know they existed!]. Garden variety greens is where it's at methinks !
> 
> Oh and claire sent me a lovely pic of emily's birthday cake - hope she feels really fat now ...b!tch LOL
> 
> Some smart bastard in the gym told me that my legs were 'filling out' .....cheers lmao ! they cant possibly fill out anymore ...and I have noooooo clothes other than leggings that fit them now !


Seriosuly some people dont think before they open their mouths sometimes hun, ignore it. ( easier said that than done I know) Anyhows glad you is ok


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Seriosuly some people dont think before they open their mouths sometimes hun, ignore it. ( easier said that than done I know) Anyhows glad you is ok


Oh he knew exactly what he was saying :whistling: and he did it on purpose - a fact which both myself and jay were both aware ....so it matters not :lol: :lol: :lol:

Backstabbing at the gym is getting out of control at the moment as it goes ...people are b!tching like there's no tomorrow - sad fookers with no lives :cool2:

My old training partner is trying to stir sh1t up to boot. I've had some stupid person pming me on facebook about it - touch annoying to say the least !

Anyway - I will be glad when this 20 rep thing is over :whistling: it hurts and the doms is baaaaaaaad ...doesnt make normal life any easier !


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Oh he knew exactly what he was saying :whistling: and he did it on purpose - a fact which both myself and jay were both aware ....so it matters not :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Backstabbing at the gym is getting out of control at the moment as it goes ...people are b!tching like there's no tomorrow - sad fookers with no lives :cool2:
> 
> My old training partner is trying to stir sh1t up to boot. I've had some stupid person pming me on facebook about it - touch annoying to say the least !
> 
> Anyway - I will be glad when this 20 rep thing is over :whistling: it hurts and the doms is baaaaaaaad ...doesnt make* normal life *any easier !


wtf is normal life mwahhahah feck normal i like being different. :whistling:

Aaah doms aint that bad hun, it wil all be worth it you know it will 

Its al for the love of getting on that stage and being different, it deffinately aint normal xx


----------



## Jem

Well T - i do want a normal life tbh - we get caught up in this bubble and forget that there are other things besides the gym ! I can see me learning a lot more from this prep than the last tbh

....it's completely different for me this time around ...for starters - I am currently very happy with how I look [?????? yeah go figure ????] - I mean I'm holding a bit too much round the waist, but I look full, curvy and have boobs and a bum - and I like it !!! ...so this prep really isnt about becoming happier with my body as the last one was. Focus has changed so that now - I havent got the faintest idea what I want to achieve from this comp LMAO ! I'm just doing it because I enjoy it - not because I have this unbearable desire to get lean ... I know I can do that.

Whatever it is - it's a hell of a healthier approach than first time around. For me personally, if I can compare the 2 sets of show pics and see a vast improvement - then I will be happy with myself whatever the placing. One thing is for sure though - some other poor fooker is gonna be very disheartened on the day when they come last coz I ain't taking that place this time FPMSL


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Well T - i do want a normal life tbh - we get caught up in this bubble and forget that there are other things besides the gym ! I can see me learning a lot more from this prep than the last tbh
> 
> ....it's completely different for me this time around ...for starters - I am currently very happy with how I look [?????? yeah go figure ????] - I mean I'm holding a bit too much round the waist, but I look full, curvy and have boobs and a bum - and I like it !!! ...so this prep really isnt about becoming happier with my body as the last one was. Focus has changed so that now - I havent got the faintest idea what I want to achieve from this comp LMAO ! I'm just doing it because I enjoy it - not because I have this unbearable desire to get lean ... I know I can do that.
> 
> Whatever it is - it's a hell of a healthier approach than first time around. For me personally, if I can compare the 2 sets of show pics and see a vast improvement - then I will be happy with myself whatever the placing. One thing is for sure though - some other poor fooker is gonna be very disheartened on the day when they come last coz I ain't taking that place this time FPMSL


Hahaha no the last place will prob go to me :whistling: ( oh tahts if i get there )


----------



## Jem

Tara ! that's not the attitude to have ! behave woman lol

Are you really planning on doing this one then ? would be good if you could but after almost 2 preps you might wanna just take some time out LOL - Im looking forward to a break already and I'm not even into it yet haha

I might not even do the nabba show in may - because that means dieting again from end of jan ....6 whole months of every year dieting hard ...makes you wonder if it's worth it if you're not @rsed about winning haha !


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Tara ! that's not the attitude to have ! behave woman lol
> 
> Are you really planning on doing this one then ? would be good if you could but after almost 2 preps you might wanna just take some time out LOL - Im looking forward to a break already and I'm not even into it yet haha
> 
> I might not even do the nabba show in may - because that means dieting again from end of jan ....6 whole months of every year dieting hard ...makes you wonder if it's worth it if you're not @rsed about winning haha !


Yeah deffo planning on doing the one you are doing  , im not working my **** off for nowt lol Hopefully do NABBA West next year. I dont mind the dieting as it gives me structure, which I need to help me get by some days.

I sorta have winning in mind but as long as I know I have put 110% in to get ton that stage and done the best I can do then its good enough for me. Everyone else is putting the same effort in to get there too. Then its up to the judges and in their hands, who knows.


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah deffo planning on doing the one you are doing  , im not working my **** off for nowt lol Hopefully do NABBA West next year. I dont mind the dieting as it gives me structure, which I need to help me get by some days.
> 
> I sorta have winning in mind but as long as I know I have put 110% in to get ton that stage and done the best I can do then its good enough for me. Everyone else is putting the same effort in to get there too. Then its up to the judges and in their hands, who knows.


yeah well this phase is sorta like my redemption I think - after that, well who knows what will motivate me next  oh and burger the judges LOL - I'm sure they're lovely people but I dont much care what they think of me @rse :lol: ...how's that for the haters that say you shouldnt be on stage unless you're there to win 

Moooorning! today is gonna be super organised as yesterday was a clusterfook :cool2: ...on that note, I'm off to do me fasted cardio :bounce:


----------



## 3752

you will both do well and stand onstage and be proud come show day.....

to many count success on placing you acheive onstage, as long as you are better than the last time you stepped onstage then you have progressed....

some progress quicker than others but progression is still the goal..

the sad thing nowadays is everyone is in a rush to place top 5 or 6 at the finals even before they have stepped onstage.....some will do this and this is down to genetics as they have the structure to win from the start....but many like myself will compete for a few years until they find that winning combination on and off the stage....

as for the backstabbers there are many in this sport as i have found recently (i know who you are  ) and there will always be there slating off others.....ignore them i say none of them have the crystals to say it to your face so in my mind they do not count nor matter.....

chin up girls you will both do both me and yourself proud....


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Oh he knew exactly what he was saying :whistling: and he did it on purpose - a fact which both myself and jay were both aware ....so it matters not :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Backstabbing at the gym is getting out of control at the moment as it goes ...people are b!tching like there's no tomorrow - sad fookers with no lives :cool2:
> 
> My old training partner is trying to stir sh1t up to boot. I've had some stupid person pming me on facebook about it - touch annoying to say the least !
> 
> Anyway - I will be glad when this 20 rep thing is over :whistling: it hurts and the doms is baaaaaaaad ...doesnt make normal life any easier !


What is it with your bloody gym??? Would love to train there one day so I can give them something to bitch about... :cursing:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> you will both do well and stand onstage and be proud come show day.....
> 
> to many count success on placing you acheive onstage, as long as you are better than the last time you stepped onstage then you have progressed....
> 
> some progress quicker than others but progression is still the goal..
> 
> the sad thing nowadays is everyone is in a rush to place top 5 or 6 at the finals even before they have stepped onstage.....some will do this and this is down to genetics as they have the structure to win from the start....but many like myself will compete for a few years until they find that winning combination on and off the stage....
> 
> as for the backstabbers there are many in this sport as i have found recently (i know who you are  ) and there will always be there slating off others.....ignore them i say none of them have the crystals to say it to your face so in my mind they do not count nor matter.....
> 
> chin up girls you will both do both me and yourself proud....


Aaaw thanks paul - not sure how anyone can call you cantankerous and grumpy  . I'm brimming with confidence at the minute and no fooker is gonna burst that bubble, what a difference it makes when you have good people around you eh 

People always try and knock you when they see you smiling...I'm a changed person from last prep and that grinds gears :lol:

you know and I know that T and I will do our very best up there for you and for ourselves :thumb: ooh and I have to show my gorgeous son that when you take a kicking - you get back up fighting :bounce:



Beklet said:


> What is it with your bloody gym??? Would love to train there one day so I can give them something to bitch about... :cursing:


LMAO Bex it's like the WI :lol: - they dont wanna see you progressing or smiling whenst doing so :cool2: we thought about fooking off to another gym - but you know what ? ...I'm quite enjoying rubbing their faces in it :laugh:


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> ...we get caught up in this bubble and forget that there are other things besides the gym...


Wait there is... Nooooooooooooooo... 



Jem said:


> ....but I look full, curvy and have boobs and a bum - and I like it !!!...


Now all you need is beer and you have the perfect woman... lol...



Pscarb said:


> you will both do well and stand onstage and be proud come show day.....
> 
> to many count success on placing you acheive onstage, as long as you are better than the last time you stepped onstage then you have progressed....
> 
> some progress quicker than others but progression is still the goal..
> 
> the sad thing nowadays is everyone is in a rush to place top 5 or 6 at the finals even before they have stepped onstage.....some will do this and this is down to genetics as they have the structure to win from the start....but many like myself will compete for a few years until they find that winning combination on and off the stage....
> 
> as for the backstabbers there are many in this sport as i have found recently (i know who you are  ) and there will always be there slating off others.....ignore them i say none of them have the crystals to say it to your face so in my mind they do not count nor matter.....
> 
> chin up girls you will both do both me and yourself proud....


Wise words mate and truer words never spoken too...


----------



## Bettyboo

Aww Jem im sure your son is very proud of you whatever you achieve, its the mother/child bond thing.

Proud yes we will doyou proud Paul and the important thingis for ourselves to be proud of what we have achieved on a personal level.

Right on that note im off to the gym  x


----------



## Jem

That there is Grey ...I'd not noticed for a while I must admit ! Took a wise man and a very good competitor to point that out to me the other day - he just pointed out the door and said - once you step out there, no one gives a fcuk what you just lifted - and he was right, perspective is a wonderful thing - coz this man has it and let me tell you, he is in awesome shape all year round - he's found his equilibrium !

He still wont tell me what the magic green liquid is in his bottle though ....oh and he's ginger LMAO !

Ok so maybe Paul is Yoda like claire said :-D

Perfect woman har dee har - I'm a nightmare - like all women! no man will put up with me ever !!!


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Aww Jem im sure your son is very proud of you whatever you achieve, its the mother/child bond thing.
> 
> Proud yes we will doyou proud Paul and the important thingis for ourselves to be proud of what we have achieved on a personal level.
> 
> Right on that note im off to the gym  x


...and I'm off to the kitchen to cook batches of chicken and leafy veg :confused1: ...now there's a novelty ! perhaps I can become a domesticated goddess


----------



## Kate1976

Hey hey...looks like all is going well in here missy :bounce:

We need to have a catch up at some point....will call you soon 

How many weeks to go now?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey hey...looks like all is going well in here missy :bounce:
> 
> We need to have a catch up at some point....will call you soon
> 
> How many weeks to go now?


Yo yo ladio  festival was fun I trust ? will be checking for updates and pics ! make sure you call number ending 203 - other one is dead. 14 weeks - still sounds like miles away but you know how it goes :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

It's so great to see you so up, happy and hyper Jemer!  Long may it continue. :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Aaaw thanks paul - not sure how anyone can call you cantankerous and grumpy  .


the only people who do say this are those that do not know me (well apart from Tom)


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> It's so great to see you so up, happy and hyper Jemer!  Long may it continue. :thumb:


Bloody hope so ...I dont want to be at polar opposites anytime soon ! its all peaks and troughs with me ffs - why cant I just level out and live a calm, chaos free life?

I make me own disasters though I think :whistling:



Pscarb said:


> the only people who do say this are those that do not know me (well apart from Tom)


  I was gonna compile a list of people who might agree with tom but I only have 30 mins before I gotta scoot :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Yo yo ladio  festival was fun I trust ? will be checking for updates and pics ! make sure you call number ending 203 - other one is dead. 14 weeks - still sounds like miles away but you know how it goes :thumb:


Alreet  Festival was fun, but I am getting too old to sleep on airbeds..lol! Plus it was waaaay bigger than i thought.....about 250,000 people there! So funny tho, loads of young girlies weatring cack loads of make up and blatently there to pull!

Would defo do another one, but perhaps a smaller, more dance orientated version!

14 weeks to go......sounds like you are having fun tho! Like i say, can't wait to see you on stage, in a non pervy, non gay way


----------



## Robsta

Pscarb said:


> you will both do well and stand onstage and be proud come show day.....
> 
> to many count success on placing you acheive onstage, as long as you are better than the last time you stepped onstage then you have progressed....
> 
> some progress quicker than others but progression is still the goal..
> 
> the sad thing nowadays is everyone is in a rush to place top 5 or 6 at the finals even before they have stepped onstage.....some will do this and this is down to genetics as they have the structure to win from the start....but many like myself will compete for a few years until they find that winning combination on and off the stage....
> 
> as for the backstabbers there are many in this sport as i have found recently (i know who you are  ) and there will always be there slating off others.....ignore them i say none of them have the crystals to say it to your face so in my mind they do not count nor matter.....
> 
> chin up girls you will both do both me and yourself proud....


You only won an award cos they felt sorry for your ugliness and short legs......miserable old cnut....... :lol:

I'm on case btw dude:thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta

So Jem ya long legged foreigner...What you doing for work nowadays.... :lol:

I hear there may be a tanning franchise opening up by your way....and stop chatting my mates up or I'm gonna let Ozzie dry bum you next time you invade my house...... 

(You can chat the wife up, but you know the price for that :lol: )


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Alreet Festival was fun, but I am getting too old to sleep on airbeds..lol! Plus it was waaaay bigger than i thought.....about 250,000 people there! So funny tho, loads of young girlies weatring cack loads of make up and blatently there to pull!
> 
> Would defo do another one, but perhaps a smaller, more dance orientated version!
> 
> 14 weeks to go......sounds like you are having fun tho! Like i say, can't wait to see you on stage, in a non pervy, non gay way


sounds like my v own personal nightmare  glad you enjoyed it though ! Yes I am having fun :confused1: bizzarro I know :lol:



Robsta said:


> So Jem ya long legged foreigner...What you doing for work nowadays.... :lol:
> 
> I hear there may be a tanning franchise opening up by your way....and stop chatting my mates up or I'm gonna let Ozzie dry bum you next time you invade my house......
> 
> (You can chat the wife up, but you know the price for that :lol: )


  fcuker  ...pop up now yeah? :cursing: .... :lol:

bet claire's waiting for the call isnt she - you too amuse yourselves at my expense go on :lol: :lol: :lol:

You know I like my sunbeds so seems like something viable rob  You already invited yourself for the grand opening anyway so who am I to burst your bubble eh ? :whistling:

As for chatting up your pals - ooooh pease gimme a break !!! I cannot believe you did that !!!!! honest to fcuking god - you're baaaaaad ! :confused1: :laugh: - ok Im so not gonna be able to fight ozzie off so you win - I wont ever speak to him again :innocent:

claire has my special number already - she gets her kicks behind your back :tongue: :bounce: :bounce:

Mwah xx


----------



## Robsta

u might think claire has it. But I've got your work number......lmfao...(I'd quit now if I were you xlol)

I'll leave ya thread now before I get u in truble honey lmao. And stop fcukimg txting me...I'm playing footy manager :lol:


----------



## Robsta

Oh...Claire has no idea I've been on here yet...lmao. I've locked the door so she can bollox. Just me, charles and some mdma...woohooo  (till she goes to bed then I'm off out the back door :lol:


----------



## Jem

suppose best put some training in here -

cardio currently running at 45 mins fasted & 20 mins HIT pwo

supposed to be rest night but busy tomorrow so did back tonight [think I was supposed to do bis with it paul - I've forgotten what we switched around ?]

*Back*

*all 20 [fooking 20 !] reps - and they all hurt ! *

*CGPD *

40kg

50kg

60kg

*Seated Row *

30kg

40kg

50kg

*WGPD*

30kg

40kg

50kg

Hammer row to finish


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> u might think claire has it. But I've got your work number......lmfao...(I'd quit now if I were you xlol)
> 
> I'll leave ya thread now before I get u in truble honey lmao. And stop fcukimg txting me...I'm playing footy manager :lol:





Robsta said:


> Oh...Claire has no idea I've been on here yet...lmao. I've locked the door so she can bollox. Just me, charles and some mdma...woohooo  (till she goes to bed then I'm off out the back door :lol:


I am not saying another word fooker  :whistling: - stop winding me the fcuk up then :lol: and dont be texting anyone else about it neither, I know for a fact that now is not a good time 

She is gonna kill herself reading this coz she's a biatch :laugh: she's got work to do too - when you gonna tell her she has to start baking ? x


----------



## Jem

Moooooooorning ! see up and at 'em early again - I'm getting good at this ....

For some reason, I had a bit of a dizzy spell last night - blurred vision and couldnt walk straight - well, actually couldnt walk ! tried to have a shake but I was nauseous as well ... literally fell into bed

But I've woken up ! Feel fine now - just starving !


----------



## Greyphantom

Gotta stop taking those funny pills


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Gotta stop taking those funny pills


Foooook now you said that ....I just clicked about something ! yohimbine !!! LMFAO - explains a lot :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good stuff that ! LOL


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem you are almost onto p666 and 6 is my favourite number........


----------



## Khaos1436114653

bump:whistling:


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Foooook now you said that ....I just clicked about something ! yohimbine !!! LMFAO - explains a lot :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good stuff that ! LOL


Glad to be of help... 



Khaos said:


> Jem you are almost onto p666 and 6 is my favourite number........


thats funny 69 is mine... :thumb:


----------



## leafman

So your 14 week out? what show u doing next jem??

leafy


----------



## Khaos1436114653

turn the page already


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> Jem you are almost onto p666 and 6 is my favourite number........


 :confused1: if there's a subliminal message there - it's gone reet over me head :lol: ...weirdo ! 



Greyphantom said:


> Glad to be of help...
> 
> thats funny 69 is mine... :thumb:


 



leafman said:


> So your 14 week out? what show u doing next jem??
> 
> leafy


yes K - 13 on sunday ! ...Nabba 2 Nov 21st schweetie chops


----------



## Khaos1436114653

subliminal message?? page 666 duh lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653

smile i'm only a little crazy


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> subliminal message?? page 666 duh lol





Khaos said:


> smile i'm only a little crazy


LOL I thought that was far too simple an explanation :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> and we're still on page 665 FFS


OI ! stop spamming me journal to get to page 666 - what you planning on posting on it :confused1: I'm getting worried now :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

yeah but soon... very soon... the dark lord shall rise mwahahahahahaha...


----------



## Khaos1436114653

yes 666 666 666 666 666 666 666 666 666 666 666 666 666 666 666 666

the devil has arrived


----------



## Khaos1436114653

congrats Jem on reaching a milestone with your journal....yey:thumb:


----------



## Jem

FFS - do they let you out on day release or something LMAO !!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

or something:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> or something:whistling:


thought so ...there really is no other explanation for you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> thought so ...there really is no other explanation for you :lol: :lol: :lol:


I am an Enigma:cool:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> I am an Enigma:cool:


An Enema more like


----------



## SK-XO

Fk sake been a busy day today, been going around my town putting every cat into a wheelie bin.


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Fk sake been a busy day today, been going around my town putting every cat into a wheelie bin.


  I should quite pussibly imagine you're feline tired now :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> I should quite pussibly imagine you're feline tired now :lol:


Yah far to much pussy in one day for me. had me knackered. :whistling:


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Yah far to much pussy in one day for me. had me knackered. :whistling:


yes well that's the difference between man and boy you see - stamina, grit and determination


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> yes well that's the difference between man and boy you see - stamina, grit and determination


not when you got thru 1,200 of them  .


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> not when you got thru 1,200 of them  .


 :lol: :lol: :lol: that's a lot of bins - you must be wheelie tired - I refuse to believe you managed that many


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: that's a lot of bins - you must be wheelie tired - I refuse to believe you managed that many


watch the news tomorrow. i'll be up there with the highest amount of points for slam dunking cats into wheelie bins. That mary old tart eat your heart out I AM THE ELITE! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

You get dizzy off Yohimbine??????


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> You get dizzy off Yohimbine??????


erm no tan  some other side effect I believe ! why didnt anyone forewarn me ????? :lol:

Not quite sure what is making me dizzy - happened again last night but will chat with paul tomorow - feels as though blood sugar levels are plummeting about 10pm - dizzy, nausea and blurred vision :confused1: . Will see if it happens again tonight - not pleasant though !

Hope you're well strong'un x :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Fly by hello i just killed my legs lol xx


----------



## stephy

Yohimbes doing some funny stuff to me right now 2 :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmmm im not getting anything funny from yohimbine ....phiff


----------



## stephy

Maybe im just in heat :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Fly by hello i just killed my legs lol xx


that's the stuff T  look after those leggies - they're gonna be your killer theme ! xx



stephy said:


> Yohimbes doing some funny stuff to me right now 2 :lol:


LOL so it's not just me  ...and it's def the yohimbine ? ...coz there is yohimbe and yohimbine ...and I know one is erm known for certain affects ...just not sure which one - but yes ...erm not sure this is what this prep was for :whistling: :whistling: but it's all good I suppose :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> Maybe im just in heat :whistling:


x 2 x 100   

now I actually feel sorry for men on test


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol lol


----------



## Jem

Moooooorning ! weigh in day and not a lot else to say except life is complicated ....well mine is anyway !


----------



## hilly

mine to jem, sucks dont it. Think i need to remove all but training and mates from my life and would be much simpler 

how is prep going thus far? you happyish or as happy as one can be at this stage.

my updates - im fat and only in first week of bulking.. life rocks


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh how so hun??


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> mine to jem, sucks dont it. Think i need to remove all but training and mates from my life and would be much simpler
> 
> how is prep going thus far? you happyish or as happy as one can be at this stage.
> 
> my updates - im fat and only in first week of bulking.. life rocks


Could do without the complications but fortunately they are more amusing than depressing  ....I'm so much happier this prep [so far anyway] - it's going really well - I like myself :laugh:...I like how I look too :confused1: ....wtf 

LOOOOL at your update :lol: :lol: :lol: :rockon:

Loving the pistachio by the way ...YUM ! see all green things arent evil after all :thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> Oh how so hun??


LMAO ! the old love life :lol: - all cool though :laugh:

I managed to go out to the pub {OMG:ban:} *again* last night - a last minute decision based on messed up plans ..and wowsers - I really enjoyed it - in fact, I think it was better sans alcohol :confused1: ...good chat, good pals and then I drove home sober as a judge and fresh faced raring to go today WOOOOP :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Updated Paul - and awaiting comments - bit bored now, could do with some excitement tonight. Last prep all I wanted to do was hide, at the moment, I feel the need to do things ...reckon crocheting is viable:confused1:

Hint: MS food would be nice ....not ordinary food, I love a bit of M&S ....cheese twists and fallafel sound tempting...oh and GU rocky roads


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Updated Paul - and awaiting comments - bit bored now, could do with some excitement tonight. Last prep all I wanted to do was hide, at the moment, I feel the need to do things ...reckon crocheting is viable:confused1:
> 
> Hint: MS food would be nice ....not ordinary food, I love a bit of M&S ....cheese twists and fallafel sound tempting...oh and GU rocky roads


Lol far as i get with ms food is mixed nuts pmsl  x


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Lol far as i get with ms food is mixed nuts pmsl  x


I can't resist MS - people say its overrated but I love it ....mind you - aldi disco biscuits kick ass too ...so Im not a food snob either :thumb: ...I just dont like the shufflers that frequent the store :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

**** seriously im not getting any effects on it at all.... just sweating a bit more than usual???


----------



## Jem

Oooh that's interesting ! might well be that causing my problems !....cheers for letting me know Hamster


----------



## Jem

Hamster said:


> I found Jem that if i took it an hour before morning cardio i wasn't too bad, the effects of hard cardio seemed to lessen the sh1t feeling.
> 
> If i took it either without doing cardio, or too late in the day i was a complete bag of sh1t.
> 
> I once took it (stupidly) at 6pm before 7pm cardio, got to the gym door, started shaking and been sick, went white and sweating and had to be driven home, spent alll next day in bed ill, that was the last time i took it.
> 
> If you can tolerate it then take it, but me personally, I found it made life harder when dieitng as i was fed up of feeling dodgy and ill and comp prep is hard enough as it is !!!


Makes sense as I was initially taking it first thing before fasted cardio and has recently been upped to later in the day as well :cool2: ......will see how I go. I cant take eph etc and this was what seemed like a much nicer alternative  cheers Hamster !


----------



## stephy

Ive been noticing i feel like i wanna vommit more than i normally would doing cardio aswell, wonder if its down to that


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> Ive been noticing i feel like i wanna vommit more than i normally would doing cardio aswell, wonder if its down to that


....a mystery unravelling 



Hamster said:


> Oh aye, if i took one past lunch time i was ready to call an ambulance lol
> 
> I cant take epha either for BNBF, hence trying Yohimbe but try sticking to just the 1 in the morning and dropping the later 1 altogether
> 
> Your welcome Jem, i hope prep is going ok and good luck :thumb:


Sounds like a plan to me - definitely sounds like a feasible reason for the episodes tbh. Yep all is going really well - learned a lot last time around  - many thanks Hamster - you too :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

u getting a cheat 2night jem or just straight thru till next week


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> **** seriously im not getting any effects on it at all.... just sweating a bit more than usual???


Same here BB:cool2:


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> u getting a cheat 2night jem or just straight thru till next week


had a cheat [sort of] ...epic fail really - just wasnt hungry :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

had a rice krispie square and found it a bit too sickly [seriously WTF ???] and had some Natural Co. Jelly Snakes ...couldnt finish the whole pack ...so had an egg mayo [be good to yourself sh!t] sarnie with some soya and linseed bread and then sacked it for the night. Got up this morning starving, with a cupboard full of goodies and wanted to eat everything :lol: :lol: :lol:



ElfinTan said:


> Same here BB:cool2:


Didnt happen last night ...will see how I go tonight


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i took Yohimbe back in the 90s when Maximuscle 1st released it, i didnt rate it much, haven't tried it recently


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Natural co Jelly snakes wtf......blasphemy....HARIBOS or nothing


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> ....a mystery unravelling
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me - definitely sounds like a feasible reason for the episodes tbh. Yep all is going really well - learned a lot last time around  - many thanks Hamster - you too :thumbup1:


Jem stick to the plan we have and i will speak to you later...


----------



## hilly

jem have you tried the soya and linseed bran cereal.. its very tasty and as low gi as oats. might make a nice addition if and when ure allowed carbs if paul approves it that is


----------



## Jem

Andy - I really love them ..and it's what paul suggested so I was moooore than happy to go along with it ...for the record - I love the haribo strawberries

Not surprised you didnt see owt - prob on a right concoction of stuff back then you LOL 

Hilly - not tried it - or heard of it - where's it from ? will have a look and see if Paul can swap it out for oats once in a while - for the meantime they are still in diet for brekkie so might be viable. Sound nice !!!


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> Jem stick to the plan we have and i will speak to you later...


Got your email and responded ....will call you in the morning - enjoy your cheat [crazed lunatic - lucky charms pffft :lol: ]


----------



## hilly

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/Porridge_And_Muesli/Vogels_Soya_And_Linseed_Cereal_375g.html

their you go my dear.

also made a healthy choc cake yest that is pretty diet friendly or atleast cheat friendly. check the thread in recipe section choc cake in 5 mins and my updated version is on bottom  litterally took 5 mins lol


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/Porridge_And_Muesli/Vogels_Soya_And_Linseed_Cereal_375g.html
> 
> their you go my dear.
> 
> also made a healthy choc cake yest that is pretty diet friendly or atleast cheat friendly. check the thread in recipe section choc cake in 5 mins and my updated version is on bottom  litterally took 5 mins lol


cool  ....I'd especially love the chopped banana on top a la serving suggestion .... a girl can dream  tescos it is then ! will get paul to have a look once I make sure I can get hold of it.

I cannot bear to go into a choc cake thread tonight LMAO ....if Id have been having a cheat tonight I think I would have gone pop ....I'm craving lots    ...will sub to it for future use :thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Ha *Tescos *we knew you shopped there (Peahead you were right Bro)


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> Ha *Tescos *we knew you shopped there (Peahead you were right Bro)


I bloody dont :cursing: :lol: it's the furthest away from me - wish every fooker would stop telling me to go to tescos :lol: :lol: :lol: ....it's miles away - yes it might taste nice but is it worth the trip over the local sainsbury's ?


----------



## pea head

Jem said:


> I bloody dont :cursing: :lol: it's the furthest away from me - wish every fooker would stop telling me to go to tescos :lol: :lol: :lol: ....it's miles away - *yes it might taste nice but is it worth the trip over the local sainsbury's ?*


Yes silly.... :innocent:


----------



## Jem

pea head said:


> Yes silly.... :innocent:


Even whilst dieting when my car crashing ability is at it's peak? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Moooooooorning Bank Holiday ...nothing planned other than gym n cooking ....boooooring but safe ! I should stay locked up sometimes for my own benefit ;-)


----------



## pea head

Boring is better than going work today  lol


----------



## Jem

pea head said:


> Boring is better than going work today  lol


aye well I have fasted cardio to do before I can chill & it's been upped to an hour from today  so its not all cool ! stop moaning anyway - your fault for getting wrecked - at your ripe old age you should know better :lol:


----------



## pea head

Jem said:


> aye well I have fasted cardio to do before I can chill & it's been upped to an hour from today  so its not all cool ! stop moaning anyway - *your fault for getting wrecked* - at your ripe old age you should know better :lol:


Actually...it wasnt :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

pea head said:


> Actually...it wasnt :innocent: :whistling:


whatever trevor 

just checking in before bed anyhoo - not a lot to report - training is fooking hard - whoops didnt get round to calling paul [just remembered] ....erm diet is fine - that's all really :thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem...guess what???? page 6*69* oh i'm so jealous.......haven't much sleep lately, i think it's starting to confuse me:confused1:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> Jem...guess what???? page 6*69* oh i'm so jealous.......haven't much sleep lately, i think it's starting to confuse me:confused1:


LoL ....go to bed then - that's precisely what I'm doing ......and we all need beauty sleep - some more than others :lol:


----------



## Guest

Guess who!


----------



## Jem

Dan said:


> Guess who!


FOOOK ! scared me there :lol:  :lol:

How is it danny boy ...found anything to amuse you this evening on here ? :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> FOOOK ! scared me there :lol:  :lol:
> 
> How is it danny boy ...found anything to amuse you this evening on here ? :confused1:


Yes, lots of bull**** as usual (not on your journal, haven't read though :whistling: ) :lol: How you doing?


----------



## Jem

Dan said:


> Yes, lots of bull**** as usual (not on your journal, haven't read though :whistling: ) :lol: How you doing?


Plenty of BS in here Dan ....no training or diet write ups 

Very good as it goes - I'm satisfied on all levels at the moment ! cant complain really [which is odd for moi :whistling: ]

How are you - big, small, indifferent ? x


----------



## Guest

Jem said:


> Plenty of BS in here Dan ....no training or diet write ups
> 
> Very good as it goes - I'm satisfied on all levels at the moment ! cant complain really [which is odd for moi :whistling: ]
> 
> How are you - big, small, indifferent ? x


Gears starting to kick in now so getting bigger :lol: but apart from that everything's pretty boring and ****. Must go - work in the morning :cursing: x


----------



## Jem

Mooooorning ....not too hopeful about the outlook today - seems cloudy ! Jem needs to get ass into action quick time .....


----------



## Robsta

Jem said:


> Plenty of BS in here Dan ....no training or diet write ups
> 
> Very good as it goes - I'm satisfied on all levels at the moment ! cant complain really [which is odd for moi :whistling: ]
> 
> How are you - big, small, indifferent ? x


BS???? wassat mean. Big Scrubbers, Bollok suckers????

Dunno what you mean. :tongue:

Fcuk it, going bed now.


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> BS???? wassat mean. Big Scrubbers, Bollok suckers????
> 
> Dunno what you mean. :tongue:
> 
> Fcuk it, going bed now.


aye best do - coz if that's what you come up with when you're tired - I really dont want you posting when you're alert and frisky  be off with ya :lol: :lol: :lol:

....havent punched the geezer at work yet then ? ....congratulations - must be a record for you is it :cool2: :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Robsta

I've been exceptionally good and haven't even argued with anyone since the first day. 3 days off now, wonder what I'll do :lol:

Mind you I've just started a course and am contemplating adding tren. She's pleading with me not to do so, I mean begging me not to, so may be out of work again in say 3-4 weeks depending on which esther I use.....


----------



## Jem

Robsta said:


> I've been exceptionally good and haven't even argued with anyone since the first day. 3 days off now, wonder what I'll do :lol:
> 
> Mind you I've just started a course and am contemplating adding tren. She's pleading with me not to do so, I mean begging me not to, so may be out of work again in say 3-4 weeks depending on which esther I use.....


I fooking wonder .....not :whistling:

I can imagine ......you hate someone already :whistling: add in tren and it's 'Goodnight Josephine' + tag & curfew :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

Heyup Em  just poppin in to see how things are going x


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Heyup Em  just poppin in to see how things are going x


Ok hunni pot  - few stresses at the minute but could be worse [could always be worse] ....prep is good - all of that is great in fact ! Trust you enjoyed cream? ....I should've been there - just couldnt be doing with the journey tbh - Im in car disaster mode at the minute and really couldnt afford for anything else to go wrong :lol:


----------



## RACK

Cream was awesome. Well when I wasn't gettin rained on but hey. I had some good company there so got lots of hugs 

Glad to hear prep is A OK, you finding this time easier?

As for cars, I'm still waiting to be paid out on mine.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Cream was awesome. Well when I wasn't gettin rained on but hey. I had some good company there so got lots of hugs
> 
> Glad to hear prep is A OK, you finding this time easier?
> 
> As for cars, I'm still waiting to be paid out on mine.


Safari so goodie J ...that doesnt mean it cant all change in the blink of an eye - I'm monitoring the situation very closely indeed pmsl - Im unnaturally happy


----------



## RACK

Yeah, I gathered you've been a bit more cheery than usual lol. NIIIIIIICCCCEEEEE x


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Yeah, I gathered you've been a bit more cheery than usual lol. NIIIIIIICCCCEEEEE x


 :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> :whistling:  :whistling:


Haha! Things back on with your new mister Jem? :thumbup1:

Glad things are going good prep wise - I'm starting to think I need to go back on a 'diet' as it's too easy to eat junk when there's no strict regime in place. :cursing:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Haha! Things back on with your new mister Jem? :thumbup1:
> 
> Glad things are going good prep wise - I'm starting to think I need to go back on a 'diet' as it's too easy to eat junk when there's no strict regime in place. :cursing:


what, where, when :confused1: :whistling: :lol:

what makes you think I need a man to make me happy then eh ? 

tbh things are pretty pants on the financial front and Im gonna have to bite the bullet and get into an office smartish ....but ffs ....that means wearing office attire - none of me former work suits are gonna fit - tis a nightmare ! and then there's the shrinking situation with everyone watching, and me trying to avoid eating 'weird' stuff [chicken and broccoli lol] in front of people - all of which I evade coz then you get inundated with diet questions ....... :cursing: :cursing: bovvered ?

I have one other option which I dont really like but will fit in with gym and kids [switch reverse that lol - kids first of course :laugh:] ...fook knows !!!!

Trying to keep me head and still smile

But I am a lot happier ....a lot happier :thumb:

Agreed re regime - Im dieting and cant seem to cheat properly at the correct time :cursing: ....and then crave the morning after ! BUT it's all in hand, Paul has his solutions for that .....big kick up leptins ass is needed so we will contend with that this weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

tiredness got me today - Ive just woken up !

got some much needed stuff done though as well as trained and done all cardio - getting a bit of work in over the next few days so will see how that transpires ...and how I manage to fit it into prep ....should be fun eh !


----------



## defdaz

Bit of work sounds good Em, living the life of riley can get a bit boring after a while 

Can't have been that tired if you managed to train and do cardio and arrange some work! :thumb:


----------



## BillC

Ginger passing-by flyby. Nice to see you're happy. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Bit of work sounds good Em, living the life of riley can get a bit boring after a while
> 
> Can't have been that tired if you managed to train and do cardio and arrange some work! :thumb:


No I'm not bored of living the life of riley [whoever he was] because I seem to be busier when Im not at work :confused1: ...things that you simply cant do whilst in an office are forced issues when at home pffft :lol:

Anyway ....we'll see how it all pans out - needs must :thumbup1:

Im tired after doing it all .....not got a lot of choice - these things need to be done - 13 weeks is gonna fly by 



BillC said:


> Ginger passing-by flyby. Nice to see you're happy. :thumb:


Oi Oi billy boy :lol: nice of you to pop your [my:whistling:] face around the door - dnt expect to see any training or owt like ...not anything that you should expect in a comp journal :lol: - just dealing with emotions and feeeeeelings in here  Hope you're well - your ass is fat btw :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Mooooorning

V tired today ....slept in and still have me fasted cardio to do before I can eat - should also add that Im starving !

Another busy one for me today - see if I spread things out like a normal person it wouldnt be so bad, I just tend to save everything up and then have a whole shoitload of stuff to contend with - which is where Im at ....

Mention Im tired ?

Rest day today though - which is goooood - dont think I would have been capable of doing meself justice on any weights today anyway and no session is being wasted at the min with the 20 rep thing.

Quite liking it now as it goes....yes it makes me feel sick, yes it makes me groan like a porn star, yes it burns like a mofo and my forearms just get soooo tight that I have to take me gloves off ...but it feels good when you reach the end !


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Good morning Jem, sleep well??? anyways this Moth problem you have, are they BIG Moths or small ones like this pic?


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> Good morning Jem, sleep well??? anyways this Moth problem you have, are they BIG Moths or small ones like this pic?


FFS I'd be in trauma if one of those was in me bedroom :confused1: ..they're not that big :lol: :lol: :lol:

Pity the thing if it entered the realms of Khaos mind you, you & yer cans of drinks


----------



## XJPX

Aww I feel ur pain on the tired and hungry front dnt u worry, its all in ur head  ( thts bollox realli isn't it haha...we wudnt b tired n hungry if layin on a beach eating ice cream hahaha) ... The last post was a bit erotic!! Was trying to work out wat u was tlkin bout at first cos my brain is a tad slow at this time of morn haha x


----------



## defdaz

Moths!! :angry: Hate those things!


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> Aww I feel ur pain on the tired and hungry front dnt u worry, its all in ur head  ( thts bollox realli isn't it haha...we wudnt b tired n hungry if layin on a beach eating ice cream hahaha) ... The last post was a bit erotic!! Was trying to work out wat u was tlkin bout at first cos my brain is a tad slow at this time of morn haha x


  all in the head  mind you, I cant complain at this point - I still have 13 weeks :lol: this is the easy bit! ....unlike your poor self !

Erotic  methinks your diet is affecting you in strange ways J lol - was it the finding big ones in the bedroom bit :lol: MOTHS babes ...just moths :thumb: see you very soon tigger :bounce:



defdaz said:


> Moths!! :angry: Hate those things!


EVIIIIL fingies 

Cardio was hard this morning, seemed to take an eternity, those extra 15 mins on the end make all the difference in the world ! ...some plum was hovering beside me fcuking about - apparently he wants me in his basket ball team - I'd like to slam dunk his head in a net actually - fat [email protected] ...he fooks about doing nowt entire time he is there apart from 'stretching' and jumping up and down...walks on incline tread for a bit then gets off and jumps about some more ....he even has the blatant cheek to ...to be continued....phone call

ok so he jumps and stretches does 5 mins on tread ...walks away - rolls on the mats whilst leaving the tread running at 1mph and watches for anyone daring to go near it ...if they do he runs over and stakes his claim..growling till they get off...

We timed him the other day ...23 mins he left it for and chased away 2 people ....FFS !!

there are only 2 incline treads and has staked his claim on one of them.

I was on the flat one next to my pal chatting and it was really fcuking him off - he was going red watching the bloke ...he asked me to go and jump on it to see what he said to me ...so I went to but then he added that as soon as the bloke reacted he was gonna knock him out :confused1:

...and he wasnt kidding neither ....he's on a tag already and has crown court hearing in 4 weeks for infringement so I didnt wanna be responsible for him disappearing sooner :whistling: ...basket ball man doesnt know how close he came :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway - he's a nightmare ...with a bad hairdo and a fat gut :beer:


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> he even has the blatant cheek to ...to be continued....phone call


what noooooo, cliff hanger in a journal... walk naked round the gym? wear a really bad hair piece? what...???


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> what noooooo, cliff hanger in a journal... walk naked round the gym? wear a really bad hair piece? what...???


LMFAO ....suppose it's all going to be a BIG anti-climax then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

[quote=Jem;1855412

Quite liking it now as it goes....yes it makes me feel sick, yes it makes me groan like a porn star, yes it burns like a mofo and my forearms just get soooo tight that I have to take me gloves off ...but it feels good when you reach the end !


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> ^^^^^LOOOOOL just worked out what J was talking about :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

and sooo what happens to the chap with the basket ball team???? :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> and sooo what happens to the chap with the basket ball team???? :bounce:


I edited that last post hahahaha - go back and read [you might be disappointed though - there are no tupees or dresses in this tale]


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello Meh, i got cold/flu ffs hope you is well xx


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> I edited that last post hahahaha - go back and read [you might be disappointed though - there are no tupees or dresses in this tale]


Ahhh you got me with the whole edit the last post thing... no disappointment but sounds like a right [email protected] though...


----------



## Jem

Hmmm not what you need 4 weeks out T ! hope it goes but I bet the fooker drags itself out !

LOL D - OMG we have some right buffoons at our gym you know - it's a fooking p!ss take really - you would not believe it if I told you ....unbelievable hahhahaha


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Hmmm not what you need 4 weeks out T ! hope it goes but I bet the fooker drags itself out !
> 
> LOL D - OMG we have some right buffoons at our gym you know - it's a fooking p!ss take really - you would not believe it if I told you ....unbelievable hahhahaha


No, but I'm on for a good laugh so tell....x


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> No, but I'm on for a good laugh so tell....x


Wouldnt know where to start there are such a bunch of freaks in there bex ...being in twice a day you get to see the full eclectic selection on offer ...

Dirty Roger the underwear sniffer who performs tai chi mostly consisting of 'the crane' a la ralph macchio in Karate Kid original ...for about 3 hours ...and how everything that goes wrong in the world being a government conspiracy

The Toxic Avenger - who sees dead people in the mirrors and talks to them - when he's not doing that he is staring at you intensely for your whole session ....and his stepper action is the strangest type of movement you will ever see in your life

Basket Case - see previous post

Boxing Fattie in White Vest - who tells me constantly I have body dysmorphia and blames it all on my bf/upbringing/being a fattie when I was younger - 3 mins in his company and you're ready to slit your wrists

Magic - Purple Aki's doppelganger - who no one can understand coz of his patois and has a child called chianti ....fights on a regular basis

and many more .... 

Oooh and some fooker on here has some explaining to do ...will take some convincing too .....Hmmmmph !


----------



## Greyphantom

Not me I hope Jem, you sound mightily miffed...

and what a right bunch you have there...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Not me I hope Jem, you sound mightily miffed...
> 
> and what a right bunch you have there...


Gawd no not you D ! they will know if they are guilty of what I suspect :cursing: .... :lol: :lol: :lol:

....and there's more of them- tip of the iceberg that haha !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Wouldnt know where to start there are such a bunch of freaks in there bex ...being in twice a day you get to see the full eclectic selection on offer ...
> 
> Dirty Roger the underwear sniffer who performs tai chi mostly consisting of 'the crane' a la ralph macchio in Karate Kid original ...for about 3 hours ...and how everything that goes wrong in the world being a government conspiracy
> 
> *Ha ha WTF? Bet he doesn't look like Ralph though *
> 
> The Toxic Avenger - who sees dead people in the mirrors and talks to them - when he's not doing that he is staring at you intensely for your whole session ....and his stepper action is the strangest type of movement you will ever see in your life
> 
> *Ha ha I had a 'starer' at the gym but he ignores me now*
> 
> Basket Case - see previous post
> 
> Boxing Fattie in White Vest - who tells me constantly I have body dysmorphia and blames it all on my bf/upbringing/being a fattie when I was younger - 3 mins in his company and you're ready to slit your wrists
> 
> *Sounds a proper charmer lol*
> 
> Magic - Purple Aki's doppelganger - who no one can understand coz of his patois and has a child called chianti ....fights on a regular basis
> 
> *Erk scary!!!*
> 
> and many more ....
> 
> Oooh and some fooker on here has some explaining to do ...will take some convincing too .....Hmmmmph !


Ha ha sounds a barrel of laughs, we just get the usual bicep boys, men allergic to deodorant. Deep Heat Man and a couple of proper nobends :lol:


----------



## Jem

second night in a row I have fallen asleep at 10 and woken up at midnight ....tis a tad annoying as I bet I'll be knackered again in the morning.


----------



## Jem

Afternooon peeps !

Got loads done today and it's still only 1pm - loving this early morning stuff [for now]. Dragged ass to gym for opening at 7 and was boooored doing cardio until me training partner popped in to surprise me [i.e. check I wasnt skiving cardio ....as if !] so it went nice and quickly.

Feeling quite bright and alert but awaiting the 4 o clock slump which does seem to have kicked right back in as per last prep !

Definitely looking leaner this morning - if only you could maintain that look all day eh ! gotta love morning abs hahahaha


----------



## 3752

just popping in to see how the changes have taken effect Emma? i see they have


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> just popping in to see how the changes have taken effect Emma? i see they have


what you mean because Im bloody knackered :lol: :lol: :lol: yep keep falling asleep at 10pm


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> what you mean because Im bloody knackered :lol: :lol: :lol: yep keep falling asleep at 10pm


Good


----------



## defdaz

Haha god I miss Ironworks!!  There are some decent people there, before everyone thinks the worst of the place. The owners absolutely rock. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> Good


Doesnt do a fat lot of good for the social life :lol: ...sleep, eat, train, - repeat ...yep prep machine :thumb:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Haha god I miss Ironworks!!  There are some decent people there, before everyone thinks the worst of the place. The owners absolutely rock. :thumb:


yeah course there are - wouldnt train there otherwise ! and I get bob specials which is very helpful :thumbup1:


----------



## poshbird

Wow jem hun, your looking good in the AV!! WELL DONE!


----------



## Jem

poshbird said:


> Wow jem hun, your looking good in the AV!! WELL DONE!


Haha thanks posh but that was a month after last show - LOL - holding a tad more blubber at the minute I tell thee  all be back soon though, changes are a-coming, bigger and badder :rockon:


----------



## poshbird

Jem said:


> Haha thanks posh but that was a month after last show - LOL - holding a tad more blubber at the minute I tell thee  all be back soon though, changes are a-coming, bigger and badder :rockon:


Cool! you go gurly!!! :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Doesnt do a fat lot of good for the social life :lol: ...sleep, eat, train, - repeat ...yep prep machine :thumb:


 your prepping for a show you should not have a social life


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> your prepping for a show you should not have a social life


I was thinking maybe I could for at least another 8 weeks  ...but it's past my bedtime now :lol: 17 mins past to be precise !


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Pscarb said:


> *your prepping for a show you should not have a social life *


She still has lots to learn......


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> She still has lots to learn......


Shut it you  I was a hermit and miserable last time ....I'm going to rock up happy to this one :whistling: [ok erm happier]. Nowt wrong with juggling several things at once ....but meh you're a man so does not apply to you:lol:



bulkaholic said:


> LMAO at overview of gym members:lol: :lol:
> 
> We have a couple of lads that are really winding me up now and I kid you not do 50 mins on chest alone with flyes and ................more flyes with not one drop of sweat shed:laugh:
> 
> Good luck with prep and trust me you soon start to crave the structure of prepping again (Dont tell anyone i said that)


It's like a live social study for freaks of nature sometimes 

I think my lot go into the toilets and throw water on themselves - coz it's so 'this season' to be drenched from head to foot :lol: :lol: :lol:

Fanks bulk - I diiiiiid miss it big time [as paul is well aware] coz I slip into let's not eat for 6 hours mode as soon as show is over :whistling: and then wonder why Im putting on fat ....like a weight watchers burd 

I love dieting ...just trying to keep some pals this time around :lol:


----------



## Jem

Right

- fasted cardio - check

- kids to school - check

- oats consumed - check

To do:

- sort out working hrs for next week to fit in with kids n gym

- update cv

- pay bills and grovel to bank

- cook meals

- gym and cardio

and all on a friday ???? perhaps someone will call me and then I can waste approx 1 hr of the day chatting utter shoite ?


----------



## Jem

Oooh is that another week over - I think it is ...and I can honestly say that after buying crunchie rocks and nut clusters for the kids ....I am most certainly craving a cheat this week !! Hope I still feel the same way tomorrow night !

12 weeks out on sunday

weigh in day and progress pics to paul tomorrow

Tired now - was supposed to be going out [hot date  ] but it's not been put on hold ...which is a bit of a relief coz I'm real grumpy and tired now


----------



## Bettyboo

ello lol i went to gym today and forgot my trainers hahah, i borrowed a pair 2 sises too big and did cardio though lol brain is mushed. i did manage to get kids to school on time and remember to pick them up pmsl. hope all is well hun x


----------



## Greyphantom

Yeeeehaaaaa kids are at school... gotta loove that...  course its with a bit of a tear as the girl starts high school this year... man they grow so fast...


----------



## Jem

least you havent crashed your car T ...Im good at this whilst prepping !

No tears in my eyes sending mine back to school ...got a call from son's new headmaster yesterday saying he was to be sent home because he wasnt wearing a tie ...the reason [as I explained] that he wasnt wearing one - was because he was wearing summer uniform which is a polo shirt with school logo on it. He said that it was inappropriate attire for this term....I checked the gauge on my cross trainer which said 22 degrees ...and told him it was quite warm outside and he refused to listen. I refused to collect my son.

thing is - when I went to collect him at the end of the day - there were tons of kids wearing the same ....it's never been a problem before. When my son got in the car he informed me that the new head used to work at the same school as my ex [kids dad]....I foresee further problems ....dont make me go to the school whilst dieting LOL

anyway ....

Moooooooorning ! gym opens later today hence later fasted cardio

Knackered still - after last post at 8.13 last night I promptly fell asleep until this morning !!!! [bar a couple of toilet visits in the dark] dont think I have ever slept for as long ...in my life .....


----------



## Bettyboo

Sonuds like an **** of a head master hun.

i am sleep ing much better too,Paul changed things around a bit for me and its working. Off to do legs later and PWO cardio cause i got up late lol well it is saturday after all 

glad you is good x


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Sonuds like an **** of a head master hun.
> 
> i am sleep ing much better too,Paul changed things around a bit for me and its working. Off to do legs later and PWO cardio cause i got up late lol well it is saturday after all
> 
> glad you is good x


Whilst I totally respect the uniform code [and am a big advocate of it] ...these rules were not made clear - it's a case of new broom sweeps clean without advance warning of stupid rule changes :lol: :lol: :lol: ...and it would appear my son was singled out because of some former relationship [not sexual LMAO] between the head and son's father. This will not be allowed to happen and I will be watching very closely :whistling:

Good re the sleeping coz that was always gonna hinder you I think T. There are people who say sleep doesnt matter during prep but I definitely noticed that I held onto weight the more sleep deprived I was !

There is a lad at my gym [up against Jordan in Leicester on sunday] who does cardio 3 x per day ...morning fasted, post training & again at 2am :confused1: - 3 hours per day LOLOLOLOLOL

He thinks the fact that he is still on 200g carbs per day is wicked  ....but you cant talk to him about it ! I asked if he was getting enough sleep and he launched into a big tirade about how full of sh!t people are when they say you need 8 hrs sleep etc etc - named some pro who apparently got by on small amounts LMFAO :cursing: ...I just smiled sweetly and wished him all the best on sunday ....jordan will have some fun with him on the pose down :lol: :lol: :lol:

Proof will indeed be in the pudding there ...he thinks he's onto a winner though  ...although he did mention judging and politics - even before he steps on stage - which would suggest he is not as confident as he is making out :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Cardio at 2am wtf surely thats not good??? OH well Jordan will **** all over him lol


----------



## hilly

some people are just stuck with certain ideas. i no an oler bloke up this way only eats dry chicken and rice for the last 6/8 weeks and nothing else. he comes in relativly good condition so wont risk changing anything lol. saack that


----------



## Jem

Yep definitely hilly ...if it works for him and he's happy well more power to him lol

Off to buy cheat meal - I'm fooked and cant be assed to move but needs must - wish me luck hahaha :thumbup1:

In fact - I cant bring myself to do much more than text, chat on the phone and read my book tonight so that's what Im going to do with a bit of chocolate I think  WTF HAPPENED TO MY SOCIAL LIFE ???? 

Next weekend I will do something with hot date if it kills me LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Had cheat - mcdonalds burger [cant eat chips these days] & toffee sundae with apple pie and then some attempt at chocolate which has now been handed to the kids - feel sick and hot and bloated now ...think will prob fall asleep very very shortly lol


----------



## hilly

haha im in and being boring to jem. cheat sounds nice apart from the burger. mcd's always lets me down on that front. desserts kick ass tho especially those mint corneto mcflurrys


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> haha im in and being boring to jem. cheat sounds nice apart from the burger. mcd's always lets me down on that front. desserts kick ass tho especially those mint corneto mcflurrys


nah I missed that promo - it's sh!tty mint aero now ...so went for the toffee sundae - swear the cow knew it was a cheat or something though coz she took a liking to me and said "I've put some extra toffee in there for you" :confused1: :confused1:....the thing was laden with toffee sauce :lol: :lol: :lol:

burger was a bit crap too - was the M burger ...

I have blurred vision now Im so tired and full


----------



## hilly

haha lmao with the blurred vision i no that feeling. i remember once about 7 weeks out i passed out only 3 hours into my cheat at around 10. woke up at half 11 and walked into the kitchen smahed a box of cookies i had bought and a box of cereal bars lmao.


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> haha lmao with the blurred vision i no that feeling. i remember once about 7 weeks out i passed out only 3 hours into my cheat at around 10. woke up at half 11 and walked into the kitchen smahed a box of cookies i had bought and a box of cereal bars lmao.


  nope I am definitely finished - porridge didnt get a look in tonight ....mine only lasts 1.5hrs - bloat lasts about 3 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

hilly said:


> haha im in and being boring to jem. cheat sounds nice apart from the burger. mcd's always lets me down on that front. desserts kick ass tho especially those mint corneto mcflurrys


Yeah man I had one of those a couple of weeks ago or so... really really nice...



Jem said:


> nah I missed that promo - it's sh!tty mint aero now ...so went for the toffee sundae - swear the cow knew it was a cheat or something though coz she took a liking to me and said "I've put some extra toffee in there for you" :confused1: :confused1:....the thing was laden with toffee sauce :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> burger was a bit crap too - was the M burger ...
> 
> I have blurred vision now Im so tired and full


The M burger doesnt look all that appetising to me, love the double cheese and big macs though... hmmmm LMAO at the extra toffee... :lol:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Yeah man I had one of those a couple of weeks ago or so... really really nice...
> 
> The M burger doesnt look all that appetising to me, love the double cheese and big macs though... hmmmm LMAO at the extra toffee... :lol:


I never go to macdonalds and I didnt have a clue what to ask for so I asked for erm a burger :lol: :lol: :lol: ....I was just bewildered as to how many ways you can serve a cow or chicken :blink: :blink: so I went for the promo before my eyes :cool2: and I got a text mid serving calling me a fattie for being in mcdonalds which made me even more confused :innocent: ...considering said person was in kfc when I called them :tongue:

Think she knew I was a mcd virgin [almost] and took pity hence toffee overload :lol:


----------



## Jem

Moooooooooorning !

Now please dont think me weird here [you'd be right on the money probs like but anyhoo] ...does anybody else has carb-induced dreams ? coz I had a right corker of a one last night ....or was it this morning ? either way - think there were a few all interlinked and entailed the hot date

[i never dream about people i fancy EVER btw ...only random ugly peeps I get a fleeting glimpse of that somehow seep into my unconscious who later unravel into some fantastic lover in my dreams hahahahahaha - like eminem ...ok not quite random off the street type - but for about 3 consecutive nights I dreamt I was having sexytime with slim shady .....trailer trash sex LMAO]

so anyway [pause for porridge ...]ok back....

soooo yes this dream from what I can remember entailed said man rocking up to my old house [lived in it years ago] ...and then locking me in the bathroom using sellotape on the doors :confused1:

then he got in the walk in shower with a ladies red bathing costume on with metal rope twist halterneck :w00t:  :blink:

....and acted like it was the most normal thing in the world ....the rest is a blank [thank fook my consciousness is kind to me :laugh:] until a fast forward to the next morning where he had changed into hugh laurie :confused1: and was dressed up ready to attend a lecture at the local uni [apparently he had to submit a paper at 9.22 :whistling: ] and was late for the train ....OMFG he had a briefcase and everything ...nowt like the hot date I invited round :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Lol...my weird dreams are in the morning after I've had my 'proper' sleep....

Hugh Laurie you say? *legs it to McDs...* :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lol...my weird dreams are in the morning after I've had my 'proper' sleep....
> 
> Hugh Laurie you say? *legs it to McDs...* :lol:


Yep I think this happened after I got up for a wee and then went back to sleep ....hugh laurie - gangly man [intelligent and charismatic yes] but erm ....aesthetics wise - he has to be the polar opposite to hot date :lol:


----------



## METAL

So the guy has fallen somewhat short with his nutrition knowledge. Should he be laughed at for working his balls off doing 3hrs CV a day? Can you say you got everything right with your first prep even with a prep coach? The whole thing is a learning process is it not? No doubt he'd be slated if he was doing no CV Like Jordan (I'm not having a pop at him, he's a mate and knows I think he should have done some.)



Jem;
There is a lad at my gym [up against Jordan in Leicester on sunday said:


> who does cardio 3 x per day ...morning fasted, post training & again at 2am :confused1: - 3 hours per day LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> He thinks the fact that he is still on 200g carbs per day is wicked  ....but you cant talk to him about it ! I asked if he was getting enough sleep and he launched into a big tirade about how full of sh!t people are when they say you need 8 hrs sleep etc etc - named some pro who apparently got by on small amounts LMFAO :cursing: ...I just smiled sweetly and wished him all the best on sunday ....jordan will have some fun with him on the pose down :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Proof will indeed be in the pudding there ...he thinks he's onto a winner though  ...although he did mention judging and politics - even before he steps on stage - which would suggest he is not as confident as he is making out :whistling:


----------



## Jem

METAL said:


> So the guy has fallen somewhat short with his nutrition knowledge. Should he be laughed at for working his balls off doing 3hrs CV a day? Can you say you got everything right with your first prep even with a prep coach? The whole thing is a learning process is it not? No doubt he'd be slated if he was doing no CV Like Jordan (I'm not having a pop at him, he's a mate and knows I think he should have done some.)


Nope - not laughed at for doing 3 hrs cardio per day - been there, done that ...however - it's not going to get the right look for stage is it ?

Did I get everything right during prep ? - well I did what I was told so yes ... I got it right so far as that goes.

A learning process - yes, it should be seen as that ....that's what it is. Some dont want to learn though - they prefer to preach to others as he does.....and the proof will be in the pudding today.

Chap in question sniggered at me during my prep and has slated a junior competing in the birmingham comp in a couple of weeks time [who is in miles better condition]. It's a know it all attitude - whilst being sorely lacking in certain departments yourself that I can't stomach.

I dont know how good his knowledge of nutrition is so I cant comment there.

So what if I make a comment about him in here - he's quite prepared to headfook 20yr olds 3 weeks out from their comp - how fair is that ?


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Nope - not laughed at for doing 3 hrs cardio per day - been there, done that ...however - it's not going to get the right look for stage is it ?
> 
> Did I get everything right during prep ? - well I did what I was told so yes ... I got it right so far as that goes.
> 
> A learning process - yes, it should be seen as that ....that's what it is. Some dont want to learn though - they prefer to preach to others as he does.....and the proof will be in the pudding today.
> 
> Chap in question sniggered at me during my prep and has slated a junior competing in the birmingham comp in a couple of weeks time [who is in miles better condition]. It's a know it all attitude - whilst being sorely lacking in certain departments yourself that I can't stomach.
> 
> I dont know how good his knowledge of nutrition is so I cant comment there.
> 
> So what if I make a comment about him in here - he's quite prepared to headfook 20yr olds 3 weeks out from their comp - how fair is that ?


Well said hun, i cant think let alone type that much atm lol x


----------



## SK-XO

^Lift the top up a bit more.


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> ^Lift the top up a bit more.


Get lost  I just deleted it so grim it is to view ...cant bear it ...that was too much cardio


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> Get lost  I just deleted it so grim it is to view ...cant bear it ...that was too much cardio


Looked nice to meee. I need to start doing more cardio, you on facebook jemz?


----------



## pea head

SK-XO said:


> ^Lift the top up a bit more.


Fancy asking questions like that....thats just wrong isnt it :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

pea head said:


> Fancy asking questions like that....thats just wrong isnt it :lol: :lol:


Always knew you were a closet **** peahead :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

SK-XO said:


> Looked nice to meee. I need to start doing more cardio, you on facebook jemz?


eh you know Im on FB lol ....do you mean right now ? ..yes Im logged in ...what you gonna entertain me with then scott ? :lol: :lol: :lol:



pea head said:


> Fancy asking questions like that....thats just wrong isnt it :lol: :lol:


Yes it just is  these youngsters eh ...no sense of decorum :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## pea head

SK-XO said:


> Always knew you were a closet **** peahead :whistling: :lol:


What you know about me is fine....its what you dont know that would surprise you :innocent:


----------



## Jem

pea head said:


> What you know about me is fine....its what you dont know that would surprise you :innocent:


the dark and mysterious pea


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Well said hun, i cant think let alone type that much atm lol x


missed your comment huni  - at this point, you're not expected to have the power of thought never mind match it with co ordination  hope you are ok anyway T - keeping up with you on FB :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> missed your comment huni  - at this point, you're not expected to have the power of thought never mind match it with co ordination  hope you are ok anyway T - keeping up with you on FB :thumbup1:


haha cool  Glad you is keeping up cause i baldy dont know whether im coming or going lol :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO

Jem said:


> eh you know Im on FB lol ....do you mean right now ? ..yes Im logged in ...what you gonna entertain me with then scott ? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yes it just is  these youngsters eh ...no sense of decorum :whistling: :whistling:


Ur not showing up on the chat? lol x


----------



## Beklet

Ah the Hugh Laurie thing - it's all the dark and brooding tortured genius with the sense of humour. :laugh:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> haha cool  Glad you is keeping up cause i baldy dont know whether im coming or going lol :whistling:


hahaha all be over soon T - keep plugging away huni, it's hard but then nothing worth having is easy


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Ah the Hugh Laurie thing - it's all the dark and brooding tortured genius with the sense of humour. :laugh:


yeah but I just keep seeing him in blackadder


----------



## METAL

3hrs of CV may result in the desired look, yes. I know people that have done it. I think that depends on the individual. My point was more that regardless of his methods, the guy is clearly putting the effort in.

Not really for me to say whether or not you did all that was asked of you, I didn't really follow your progress other than skim reading occasionally. A number of times I looked in you had said you were too tired for weights or CV so would "double up" next session. If Paul was happy for you to do that, then that's great. Again, my point wasn't really made to highlight any mistakes you may or may not have made, but more to stress that you would know how difficult a prep can be, with many different factors toget right. It takes most people many years to find out exactly how to dial themselves in.

I'm sure he's not a particularly nice guy from what you've said, and of course you can comment. Let's just hope that during your prep, you're not in a position where you aren't doing so well and have people criticise you and laugh at you even if you are putting in 110%.



Jem said:


> Nope - not laughed at for doing 3 hrs cardio per day - been there, done that ...however - it's not going to get the right look for stage is it ?
> 
> Did I get everything right during prep ? - well I did what I was told so yes ... I got it right so far as that goes.
> 
> A learning process - yes, it should be seen as that ....that's what it is. Some dont want to learn though - they prefer to preach to others as he does.....and the proof will be in the pudding today.
> 
> Chap in question sniggered at me during my prep and has slated a junior competing in the birmingham comp in a couple of weeks time [who is in miles better condition]. It's a know it all attitude - whilst being sorely lacking in certain departments yourself that I can't stomach.
> 
> I dont know how good his knowledge of nutrition is so I cant comment there.
> 
> So what if I make a comment about him in here - he's quite prepared to headfook 20yr olds 3 weeks out from their comp - how fair is that ?


----------



## Jem

METAL said:


> 3hrs of CV may result in the desired look, yes. I know people that have done it. I think that depends on the individual. My point was more that regardless of his methods, the guy is clearly putting the effort in.
> 
> *well I know for a fact it wouldnt for me *
> 
> *no one said he wasnt making an effort - that's a given ...I'd never detract from anyones efforts - who am I to do that ? *
> 
> Not really for me to say whether or not you did all that was asked of you, I didn't really follow your progress other than skim reading occasionally. A number of times I looked in you had said you were too tired for weights or CV so would "double up" next session. If Paul was happy for you to do that, then that's great.
> 
> *Dont think so ....are you sure about that - I very very rarely missed a session during entire prep - once when I went to leeds and back for costume fitting, I couldnt do more than 20 mins on x trainer night time session - other than that ....I really dont think I missed anything. I never doubled up on sessions ever. Think you're wrong there. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *Again, my point wasn't really made to highlight any mistakes you may or may not have made, but more to stress that you would know how difficult a prep can be, with many different factors toget right. It takes most people many years to find out exactly how to dial themselves in.
> 
> *Yes it does and Im not disagreeing with you on that ....yet you see fit to raise the point again. Fair enough. I will agree with you once again - it's a learning curve. *
> 
> I'm sure he's not a particularly nice guy from what you've said, and of course you can comment. Let's just hope that during your prep, you're not in a position where you aren't doing so well and have people criticise you and laugh at you even if you are putting in 110%.


Oh dear - I had it all on my last prep....from highly experienced competitors to non-competitors and I will get it all over again - that's part and parcel of it.

Course I will have parts of prep where Im struggling - and I know my flaws ...and of course there will be people ready and willing to have a good old dig and a laugh at my efforts - both on here and in my gym but I always put 100% in ...and I am doing so again.


----------



## LittleChris

God bless you Jem


----------



## Jem

LittleChris said:


> God bless you Jem


God bless you, and Rich and me


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> Oh dear - I had it all on my last prep....from highly experienced competitors to non-competitors and I will get it all over again - that's part and parcel of it.
> 
> Course I will have parts of prep where Im struggling - and I know my flaws ...and of course there will be people ready and willing to have a good old dig and a laugh at my efforts - both on here and in my gym but I always put 100% in ...and I am doing so again.


I have to admit, when I do my prep I will take more note of the critique than the

"your ace" brigade Jem, nothing to be gained by saying well done every

week or two.

Saying that, don't think I'll have too many ppl following me:lol: :lol: and its just

a passing opinion, haven't read more than this page tbh, so don't really know

whats what:thumbup1:

BTW Jem

"Your ace" 

xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Gawd Jem , stay positive huni x


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> I have to admit, when I do my prep I will take more note of the critique than the
> 
> "your ace" brigade Jem, nothing to be gained by saying well done every
> 
> week or two.
> 
> Saying that, don't think I'll have too many ppl following me:lol: :lol: and its just
> 
> a passing opinion, haven't read more than this page tbh, so don't really know
> 
> whats what:thumbup1:
> 
> BTW Jem
> 
> "Your ace"
> 
> xx


I listen to the person who preps me ....which is why this journal is now filled with gossip & odd emotions as opposed to any training, progress pictures or dietary info   not much point reporting on any of it as any criticism is in fact, a criticism of paul not me :lol: :lol: :lol: [other than my saggy ass, stretch marks and non-existent boobies which are all my own making  ...i blame my kids for that daily though :laugh:]

Fanks tel :thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> Gawd Jem , stay positive huni x


Yo I was born with a "+" sign on my forehead T


----------



## LittleChris

What show are you preparing for? No doubt you have mentioned this but please humour me!


----------



## Jem

LittleChris said:


> What show are you preparing for? No doubt you have mentioned this but please humour me!


Why certainly chris  - Nabba 2, 21st Nov at Brierley Hill, W Mids - which means I am 12 weeks out today


----------



## Khaos1436114653

we love you Jem........

just a little something to make you smile


----------



## TH0R

Understand the prep point, of course your correct.

I just hope I have athlete's the calibre of Metal looking/commenting at my prep:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

ahahaa fanks 

more fat for the fire right there :whistling:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Understand the prep point, of course your correct.
> 
> I just hope I have athlete's the calibre of Metal looking/commenting at my prep:thumbup1:


Well I know exactly who Metal is but he isnt offering a critique of my prep - just a criticism of my comments, which is fine too, I've responded in my own way as I see fit


----------



## METAL

I just found it a bit distasteful to laugh at someone who, whether prepping "correctly" or not, was clearly putting the effort in. The same applies to you or anyone else. If you're working your nuts off then no one should laugh. Be lazy and arrogant, I can see why people would. Your opinion is not really any of my business, as I said, I just felt compelled to ask why his efforts were laughable. So I'm not sure I so much "criticised" your comments so much as questioned them.


----------



## defdaz

If you're act like a c*ck people are going to treat you like one. That includes commenting on you. Pretty obvious really.

You're ace Jem!!!  See you at leamy mate.


----------



## Jem

METAL said:


> I just found it a bit distasteful to laugh at someone who, whether prepping "correctly" or not, was clearly putting the effort in. The same applies to you or anyone else. If you're working your nuts off then no one should laugh. Be lazy and arrogant, I can see why people would. Your opinion is not really any of my business, as I said, I just felt compelled to ask why his efforts were laughable. So I'm not sure I so much "criticised" your comments so much as questioned them.


...I laughed because of his sh!tty all knowing attitude - his constant boasting to whoever would listen to his 2am sessions..about how he works harder than anyone else ...about how crap everyone else is...otherwise, I would never have seen fit to comment ...however blithely it may have come across there was a history attached to it. Of course you didnt know that and it may make no difference to you that he is a nasty ass piece of work so long as he is putting the effort in. But he laughed at me and he laughed at my efforts. Do I feel like a cow now ? ....on reflection - actually I do a bit ...it's not in my character to drag someone else down - even if they have sought to do the same to me ...and will do again this time.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> If you're act like a c*ck people are going to treat you like one. That includes commenting on you. Pretty obvious really.
> 
> You're ace Jem!!!  See you at leamy mate.


LOL  - Oh you certainly will dazzle ! I cant wait ! I am definitely losing my voice [again] cheering them on. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Moooooooooooorning ! Monday and another week kicking off ...higher cardio begins as well - oh the joys

Off to do my hour on the cross trainer then - whilst smiling of course. I'm starvin marvin .....sooner I do it, sooner I can have me oats though


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Moooooooooooorning ! Monday and another week kicking off ...higher cardio begins as well - oh the joys
> 
> Off to do my hour on the cross trainer then - whilst smiling of course. I'm starvin marvin .....sooner I do it, *sooner I can have me oats though*


FFS Jem..you gotta stop burning the candle at both ends...all this over indulgence will end in tears :whistling:


----------



## Greyphantom

Yeah but youre ace Jem...


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> FFS Jem..you gotta stop burning the candle at both ends...all this over indulgence will end in tears :whistling:


Oi - you know Im talking about the eating kind ! Im having them right this very minute YUM ! 



Greyphantom said:


> Yeah but youre ace Jem...


LOL keep it coming - you know I always only ever listen to comments like that ...everything else is irrelevant coz I badly need gushy words to get me through my day  :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

Sounds like you're handling this prep better than the last one Em

Oh and you're ACE (I'm only sayin that cos you're taller than me though and might beat me up  )


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Sounds like you're handling this prep better than the last one Em
> 
> Oh and you're ACE (I'm only sayin that cos you're taller than me though and might beat me up  )


It makes a big difference when you know what to expect J 

[this includes comments from people saying that on your last prep you skipped sessions and doubled sessions on other days to make up for it - when you blatantly didnt  ....I mean, I'd remember that if I had ..sure you would do as well being as we moaned and griped to each other daily ? :confused1: ?]

I actually have a lot more stress to deal with at the moment than the previous prep believe it or not  ...it's just that I am better at seeing the bigger, long term picture this time I think perhaps.

You know you think I'm ace J - dont fib :tongue:


----------



## defdaz

You didn't miss any Jem. Strange how someone who hardly ever posts on UK-M would be able to monitor your progress slow closely!? :confused1: Oh hang on, maybe he couldn't and that's why he's WRONG. 

Oh and you're ace!

And PS, yes I do feel very protective about our Emma. She's one of my fave training partners ever. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> You didn't miss any Jem. Strange how someone who hardly ever posts on UK-M would be able to monitor your progress slow closely!? :confused1: Oh hang on, maybe he couldn't and that's why he's WRONG.
> 
> Oh and you're ace!
> 
> And PS, yes I do feel very protective about our Emma. She's one of my fave training partners ever. :thumb:


LOL you'd be surprised how many read and dont post though dazzle  ....one thing I do know is I worked my ass off [literally and figuratively] last prep and paul would never have let me get away with skipping sessions due to fatigue ...if that were the case ..then changes would have been made to diet and training to combat the tiredness. Quite simple really. I dont mind people making a critique - but get the facts right first is all I ask.

Aaaw haha thanks daz :thumb: best hurry back for another session soon then eh ?

Anyway just had a lengthy chat with paul due to how tired I was on friday and saturday ...Friday night slept 10.5 hrs and then saturday spent the day absolutely shattered and unable to do anything else once cardio was out of the way .....so we have adjusted routine to give me plenty of rest time.

Not sure how I will fair with this mentally - will be strange at first ... means no weights on Mon, Weds or Sat !!!! However, sounds good - I should be raring to go on the rest of the days. He has also permitted me to train leggies on a sunday [which I've begged and pleaded for since last prep :lol: ] so that is fookin ace news as it means I can train with Jay and Dave McEntee [they shout a lot though ha] :bounce: I'm very happy with that !

Paul also correctly sussed that due to my determination to lift as heavy as I possibly could whilst still do 20 reps I was tending to get out 13 reps on my own and then being assisted for the last 7 [whoops] ...nowt gets past him tbh :whistling:

Im back within the 10-12 rep range for the next 2 weeks and assistance is only allowed for last 1 or 2 reps so that when 20reps kick back in I should be dropping the weight a touch so that I can push at least 18 out without aid.

So new programme is:

Sunday - Leggies

Mon - am and pm cardio

Tues - am & pm cardio & Chest/side delts

Weds - am & pm cardio

Thurs - am & pm cardio & Back & Bis

Friday - am & pm cardio & Delts & tris

Sat - Total Rest & Cheat day

Happy bunny ! thanks paul :thumbup1:

Should add that food is still higher than as was at start of last prep for the moment.

Leaves us with plenty to adjust later on


----------



## 3752

Emma it was good to catch up....as i mentioned on the phone we have 13 weeks to go and plenty of things to add and take out....no point throwing everything in to far out as your body will adjust and losing fat will be much harder whilst trying to maintain muscle....


----------



## defdaz

No wonder you are tired if you're doing 7 forced reps on all your main sets you daft sod!! :thumb: Hardcore!


----------



## 3752

defdaz said:


> No wonder you are tired if you're doing 7 forced reps on all your main sets you daft sod!! :thumb: Hardcore!


my point exactly.... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> Emma it was good to catch up....as i mentioned on the phone we have 13 weeks to go and plenty of things to add and take out....no point throwing everything in to far out as your body will adjust and losing fat will be much harder whilst trying to maintain muscle....


Yep ! really appreciate these chats to clear my head and renew my focus  I was thinking this morning ...that I dont think I could do these preps without someone like paul ...hats off to people who prep themselves totally ...I'd eat a peanut butter pretzel twist protein bar after every session if it was down to my willpower alone ...and I'm not joking either :confused1: :lol: :lol:...my sordid off season proved that 



defdaz said:


> No wonder you are tired if you're doing 7 forced reps on all your main sets you daft sod!! :thumb: Hardcore!





Pscarb said:


> my point exactly.... :thumb:


LMAO when it's written down it looks really baaaaad hahahaha - not quite all sets ...ok maybe the last 2 lol :tongue:

See - it's all a learning curve - feel free to throw flames


----------



## Jem

OK cue me eating my words re 3 hrs of cardio per day ....the lad came second in his show 

Gawd only knows how big his head is gonna be now .... :whistling:

Good result for my gym though :thumb:


----------



## Jem

First day of new plan over pheeeeew ! think I will be in bed within the hour though ...gonna snuggle and read "Under the Dome" - stephen king

Need to get organised again ...and ban myself from here and FB while Im at it ...tis a lot easier to slump into the chair and post here than move my ass and do stuff ....


----------



## Jem

Moooooooooorning ! fasted cardio alert ....then oats .....then school run ....then some work ...mebbe


----------



## Kate1976

Ello miss....just checking in! How's the wing mirror...still poorly?

I'm getting the impression that prep no 2 is somewhat easier...please tell me it is


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Ello miss....just checking in! How's the wing mirror...still poorly?
> 
> I'm getting the impression that prep no 2 is somewhat easier...please tell me it is


Tis so far Kate ....life is more complicated but everything re prep just seems to be ticking along nicely. My head is in a better place - now doing it for better reasons than I was before so I think that makes a huge difference....it's a hobby and that's how I'm treating it ...not the be all and end all. Still will be giving it 100% but it's not begrudgingly given.

I'm working even harder than I did last prep...earlier cardio and heavier weights with a damned good training partner.

Plus paul and I can be a lot more frank this time around - that prep relationship is quite important too I think. I have more knowledge this time , he knows where I'm at mentally and physically so all makes for a better understanding and better result at the end all being well.

Ask me again in 6 weeks :lol:


----------



## Jem

Phew fasted cardio done as well as

*Chest * all 12 rep sets x 3

Incline Dbell Flyes

10kg

12.5kg

15kg

Incline Dbell Press

as above

Hammer strength flat thing

40kg

60kg x 10 reps

80kg x 10 reps *PB*

Dbell Pullovers

15kg - 2 x 12

20kg x 12

Side delts and cardio x 1 hr on cross trainer

Another early night ....getting to the gym for 7 in the mornings but by the time I leave gym at 8 the traffic is manic - I only live a mile from the gym and it takes 15mins to drive back ....might even start walking tbh - be quicker ...just means I am doing another 2 miles on top of an hours cardio ...will try leaving earlier in the morning and see if makes a difference.

Training partner is doing cardio with me tomorrow am which will make it a lot easier to get through


----------



## ah24

Nice one on the PB!

Glad prep seems easier...so far haha


----------



## Jem

ah24 said:


> Nice one on the PB!
> 
> Glad prep seems easier...so far haha


yes adam definitely a "....so far" thing  ....safari so good - Im sure I will start complaining and whining soon enough 

You good ? all coming together I hope ?


----------



## ah24

Jem said:


> Im sure I will start complaining and whining soon enough


What are these journals for ehhh? Make the most of it!



Jem said:


> You good ? all coming together I hope ?


Yup, feel 10x more confident this week - unfortunately have had to change things around, but things have progressed nicely physique wise in the last 10days or so.

Will update my log with brief details of what's going on tonight/tomorrow and pics 100% this Sat (8days out)


----------



## Jem

ah24 said:


> What are these journals for ehhh? Make the most of it!
> 
> well I think people forget that this is my diary and I can moan as much as I want in it .....
> 
> Yup, feel 10x more confident this week - unfortunately have had to change things around, but things have progressed nicely physique wise in the last 10days or so.
> 
> Will update my log with brief details of what's going on tonight/tomorrow and pics 100% this Sat (8days out)


Aaaaah good to hear ! fook 8 days .....came around fast didnt it ! what class are you in adam ?


----------



## ah24

Yup 14weeks in total - finally here thank god! Juniors class


----------



## Jem

ah24 said:


> Yup 14weeks in total - finally here thank god! Juniors class


Oooh you're up against scott from my gym ! I will have to shout for you both :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: cant wait to see you all up there !


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> LMAO when it's written down it looks really baaaaad hahahaha - not quite all sets ...ok maybe the last 2 lol :tongue:
> 
> See - it's all a learning curve - feel free to throw flames


here you go Jem


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> here you go Jem


Fanks darling :lol:

Oooh and I just realised i did myself out of a PB ...it was 80kg on hammer strength flat thing ! Gawd I'm strong


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Are you as strong as Andrex???


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Cos you're cuter than the puppie:blush:


----------



## Jem

Aaaaw hahaha ! I'm stronger and longer andy :thumb: and Im gentle on the bottom too :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Oh now C'MON... comments like that just beg to be answered...


----------



## Jem

Mooooooorning ! cardio time .....then oats ....YUM !


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Oh now C'MON... comments like that just beg to be answered...


LOL Andy never lets me down on that score 

simultaneous posting for you and me grey


----------



## Greyphantom

Ooooh I love those simultaneous postings... was it as good for you as it was for me...  :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

mooorning just off to gym, meh x


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> LOL* Andy never lets me down on that score *
> 
> simultaneous posting for you and me grey


i'm still trying to get you a technogym shirt(they have none in stock) when i get it i'll put it on and lay in in a cold bath so it shrinks to my shape 

by the way Jem the have a new "compulsory pose" in your class:whistling:


----------



## Beklet

Khaos said:


> i'm still trying to get you a technogym shirt(they have none in stock) when i get it i'll put it on and lay in in a cold bath so it shrinks to my shape
> 
> by the way Jem the have a new "compulsory pose" in your class:whistling:


Bleurgh, wtf is with that lump?????


----------



## Jem

Morning T - how is the sciatica ? watch it lady ! 



Greyphantom said:


> Ooooh I love those simultaneous postings... was it as good for you as it was for me...  :thumb:


Mwahahahaha - Even better early in the morning ...certainly made me smile grey :laugh:



Khaos said:


> i'm still trying to get you a technogym shirt(they have none in stock) when i get it i'll put it on and lay in in a cold bath so it shrinks to my shape
> 
> by the way Jem the have a new "compulsory pose" in your class:whistling:


sooooo glad you mentioned it coz I was meaning to nag you :lol: ...I dont want your shape :confused1: I'd look funny too then 

...and that is grim andy  :ban: :lol: OMG !!!



Beklet said:


> Bleurgh, wtf is with that lump?????


x bloody 2 !!!


----------



## Jem

Only been an hour since I ate - and Im counting down the next hour and a half before I can eat again !!!! what is going on here then lol


----------



## RACK

Em, you going to the midlands on the 19th? I'm there supporting my mate so will bump into you if you are


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Em, you going to the midlands on the 19th? I'm there supporting my mate so will bump into you if you are


Yeah it's the big one for my gym that show :thumb:

what class is your mate in J ?


----------



## RACK

Think he'll be in the over 90kg class


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Think he'll be in the over 90kg class


cool we've got a few. erm are you definitely attending or changing your mind at the last minute :lol: be good to see you again short **** :thumb:


----------



## RACK

I'll defo be there. You'll prob only see the top of my head though


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I'll defo be there. You'll prob only see the top of my head though


same as every other fecker though :lol: :lol: :lol: I picked the wrong hobby


----------



## Jem

Another day done - pm cardio is a boooore and sooo hard at the minute. Very tired and been starving all day haha

Bed by 10 at the latest again methinks ....oh Im living life on the edge here


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Only been an hour since I ate - and Im counting down the next hour and a half before I can eat again !!!! what is going on here then lol


at fukcing last your metabolism has made an appearance:thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

You party animal you... on the razors edge Em... 

Mind you I have no excuse and if I could I would be in bed at 10 with ya... umm I mean at the same time... um I mean me at mine you at yours but at 10... sheesh mr smooth hey...


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> at fukcing last your metabolism has made an appearance:thumb:


  like an angry beast rampaging through me system - it's painful  ...took a while though didnt it ? 



Greyphantom said:


> You party animal you... on the razors edge Em...
> 
> Mind you I have no excuse and if I could I would be in bed at 10 with ya... umm I mean at the same time... um I mean me at mine you at yours but at 10... sheesh mr smooth hey...


LOL Darren ! hahaha ....you'd be sorely disappointed anyway ...I barely have the energy to plump the pillows :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Thought I'd best put a little update in here of sorts ...of what sort Im not sure though 

Cardio, food, train, sleep is all I do ...

Perhaps I should take a leaf out of ram's book and diversify ...Em's embroidery tips wouldnt work coz I cant embroider...dont do repairs ...erm 1001 ways to cook chicken and eggs has already been done to death...gotta admit I'm struggling here  I'm not on expert on anything interesting at all when I think about it :confused1:

At this moment in time I am planning on going out at the weekend with hot date [who is still hot and still merits a mention thus far] ...just a pity Im in diet mode  Mind you - cheat night so I can eat :thumbup1:

Might even get to the pub tomorrow night - on the diet cokes of course, had a bit of a giggle last time so might be worth an hour or two if I can stay awake that long.

That's all really ....


----------



## defdaz

Can't believe I forgot to leave your bracelet at the counter Jem. Argh! :angry:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Can't believe I forgot to leave your bracelet at the counter Jem. Argh! :angry:


I can  ....you rushed off all of a sudden lol 

Nice to see you though ! what happened to the cardio hmmmmm ?


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> At this moment in time I am planning on going out at the weekend with hot date [who is still hot and still merits a mention thus far] ...just a pity Im in diet mode  *Mind you - cheat night so I can eat* :thumbup1:
> 
> Might even get to the pub tomorrow night - on the diet cokes of course, had a bit of a giggle last time so might be worth an hour or two if I can stay awake that long.
> 
> That's all really ....


ooops did i not mention the 12 week out rule?? my bad:whistling:


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> Thought I'd best put a little update in here of sorts ...of what sort Im not sure though
> 
> Cardio, food, train, sleep is all I do ...
> 
> *Perhaps I should take a leaf out of ram's book and diversify ...Em's embroidery tips wouldnt work coz I cant embroider...dont do repairs ...erm 1001 ways to cook chicken and eggs has already been done to death...gotta admit I'm struggling here *  * I'm not on expert on anything interesting at all when I think about it* :confused1:
> 
> At this moment in time I am planning on going out at the weekend with hot date [who is still hot and still merits a mention thus far] ...just a pity Im in diet mode  Mind you - cheat night so I can eat :thumbup1:
> 
> Might even get to the pub tomorrow night - on the diet cokes of course, had a bit of a giggle last time so might be worth an hour or two if I can stay awake that long.
> 
> That's all really ....


I could send you some hammerite literature, colour charts, usage guidlines over - its really good once you get into it like.


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> ooops did i not mention the 12 week out rule?? my bad:whistling:


...the one you just made up you mean :sneaky2:  ....I hope :crying: :no: :crying:



rs007 said:


> I could send you some hammerite literature, colour charts, usage guidlines over - its really good once you get into it like.


LMFAO ! if it's all the same to you I think I will pass and continue to ponder one of life's great mysteries instead:

i.e. why my Ikea rug has a pattern consisting of 6 rows of 4 boxes ...except the second row which only has 3 ......what was I meant to place in that gap ? :confused1:

I'm getting all itchy about it now - gonna have to throw it out - it's like when the curtains not quite closed properly, the scatter cushions are wonky or the chairs are not pushed into the dining table :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Maybe I've got issues :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Not long now! :whistling:


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Not long now! :whistling:


FPMSL  .....you stick in there huni ...all be worth it   

:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> FPMSL  .....you stick in there huni ...all be worth it
> 
> :lol:


Thought that'd make ya laugh lol!


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Thought that'd make ya laugh lol!


tell you what tan - Ive had the fooking day from hell - you're the first person to make me smile all day ...even in your dieting depths you pulled it out the bag for me - awesome hahaha :bounce:


----------



## Jem

wooooooo fooking hooooooo - that's another week over ! Glad to see the back of Friday - had a shoite one with real worldie issues ...but it's over now so I celebrated with a diet coke and a sunbed [get me extremist or what] 

First time today I have sat down to chill out - mind is still going twenty to the dozen though but it matters not coz I can have a feckin LIE IN in the morning

...no fasted cardio :bounce: ...honest to god - been counting the sessions down all week ..Im still not running on autopilot with these, they are still a chore :confused1: ..which everyone finds strange coz Im cardio bunny - it would appear that when Im told I have to do it, I suddenly develop an allergy to it :whistling:

What's the betting I wake up at 6 ready to go and do it - Murphy's Law says it will happen :laugh:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> wooooooo fooking hooooooo - that's another week over ! Glad to see the back of Friday - had a shoite one with real worldie issues ...but it's over now so I* celebrated with a diet coke and a sunbed* [get me extremist or what]
> 
> First time today I have sat down to chill out - mind is still going twenty to the dozen though but it matters not coz I can have a feckin LIE IN in the morning
> 
> ...no fasted cardio :bounce: ...honest to god - been counting the sessions down all week ..Im still not running on autopilot with these, they are still a chore :confused1: ..which everyone finds strange coz Im cardio bunny - it would appear that when Im told I have to do it, I suddenly develop an allergy to it :whistling:
> 
> What's the betting I wake up at 6 ready to go and do it - Murphy's Law says it will happen :laugh:


DIET COKE AND SUNBED!!! Go girl u really pushed boat out there eh :whistling: Hope alls well jem :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> DIET COKE AND SUNBED!!! Go girl u really pushed boat out there eh :whistling: Hope alls well jem :thumbup1:


I KNOW !!! how fookin hardcore am I Kev :lol: :lol: :lol:

yep all is coolio julio ! how's you, kathryn n co ? xx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> I KNOW !!! how fookin hardcore am I Kev :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> yep all is coolio julio ! how's you, kathryn n co ? xx


Everything is good, real good best its been in ages  Had load of probs pst few months but well past it now so all is well. Im happy to be at home with her and kids, she just needs to loosen my restraints a bit and it will be perfect :lol:

Training has commenced properly now aswell :thumbup1:

ps... ive just sent one of them instant message thingymijigs on facebook for first time in my life to you and u have blanked it :tongue: How dare u, i feel hard done by and victimised, in fact ill never forgive you :whistling:  :beer:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Everything is good, real good best its been in ages  Had load of probs pst few months but well past it now so all is well. Im happy to be at home with her and kids, she just needs to loosen my restraints a bit and it will be perfect :lol:
> 
> Training has commenced properly now aswell :thumbup1:
> 
> ps... ive just sent one of them instant message thingymijigs on facebook for first time in my life to you and u have blanked it :tongue: How dare u, i feel hard done by and victimised, in fact ill never forgive you :whistling:  :beer:


LMAO ! I didnt see you honest K - I still cant see it on there ...just checked !...I would never ignore you hun :lol:

I think you will forgive me :cool2:

Glad it's all smooth - she wont loosen the restraints though ....too much water under that particular bridge for both of you I think ...so live with it MAN SLAVE  xx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> LMAO ! I didnt see you honest K - I still cant see it on there ...just checked !...I would never ignore you hun :lol:
> 
> I think you will forgive me :cool2:
> 
> Glad it's all smooth - she wont loosen the restraints though ....too much water under that particular bridge for both of you I think ...so live with it MAN SLAVE  xx


Lmao!! I might forgive you in time :whistling: And she best loosen restraints as ill sharp be finding my own key :lol: Now ill stop spaming ur journal up with my personal relationships :tongue:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Lmao!! I might forgive you in time :whistling: And she best loosen restraints as ill sharp be finding my own key :lol: Now ill stop spaming ur journal up with my personal relationships :tongue:


oooh it's quite alright - this journal isnt for training and diet anymore you know  we are diversifying :whistling: ....bored with reporting on that stuff anyway - it's just being done :beer: your life is far more entertaining ! pushed anyone off a bike lately LMAO :lol: tell aunty em :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> oooh it's quite alright - this journal isnt for training and diet anymore you know  we are diversifying :whistling: ....bored with reporting on that stuff anyway - it's just being done :beer: your life is far more entertaining ! pushed anyone off a bike lately LMAO :lol: tell aunty em :whistling:


HE RAN ME OVER!! :lol: Im gonna post a pic of my john meric head after it was bashed that time i was in town on p1ss if u keep ur lip up 

But alas no major goings on latly, but i accidently jumped off a bus as it was still moving today and as i hit floor i couldnt stop running and i hit a lampost :lol: That was pretty embarrising pmsl. Apart from that nott much going on. Not that i could mention on the board anyway :whistling:

And now i am off to bed to sleep lots :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> HE RAN ME OVER!! :lol: Im gonna post a pic of my john meric head after it was bashed that time i was in town on p1ss if u keep ur lip up
> 
> But alas no major goings on latly, but i accidently jumped off a bus as it was still moving today and as i hit floor i couldnt stop running and i hit a lampost :lol: That was pretty embarrising pmsl. Apart from that nott much going on. Not that i could mention on the board anyway :whistling:
> 
> And now i am off to bed to sleep lots :thumbup1:


FPMSL - see I knew there would be something worth reporting :lol: :lol: :lol: wish you would pass your test ffs - pubic transport is just nasty 

Would love to have seen that one you plum :laugh:

I just reel you in with that one every time lol - bike bully :thumb: night hun xx


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> FPMSL - see I knew there would be something worth reporting :lol: :lol: :lol: wish you would pass your test ffs - pubic transport is just nasty
> 
> Would love to have seen that one you plum :laugh:
> 
> I just reel you in with that one every time lol - bike bully :thumb: night hun xx


Kathryn drives, its just easyier to get bus into town tbh :thumbup1: Saves hassle of getting parked and cuts out traffic as they have cheat lanes hehe. Your just a posh snob :tongue: Night night 

ps.. i do want to pass my test tho lol.


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Kathryn drives, its just easyier to get bus into town tbh :thumbup1: Saves hassle of getting parked and cuts out traffic as they have cheat lanes hehe. Your just a posh snob :tongue: Night night
> 
> ps.. i do want to pass my test tho lol.


Go on then - get to bed :cool2: :lol:

aye posh - that'd be me  ..back to earth with a big fat bump moi ...just point me in the direction of aldi would ya :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> Go on then - get to bed :cool2: :lol:
> 
> aye posh - that'd be me  ..back to earth with a big fat bump moi ...just point me in the direction of aldi would ya :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Thought u were a marksy type of lass meself :whistling: And u go to bed!! My mam says im a big boy and due to it being a weekend i can stay up late :tongue:


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> :lol: Thought u were a marksy type of lass meself :whistling: And u go to bed!! My mam says im a big boy and due to it being a weekend i can stay up late :tongue:


M&S food is the best - dont give a sh!t what anyone says 

I can have a lie in tomorrow so ner ner :lol:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> M&S food is the best - dont give a sh!t what anyone says
> 
> I can have a lie in tomorrow so ner ner :lol:


Sh1t i cant have a lie in :cursing: I have a lie in 6 days a week but saturday is only day i have to get up with kids :lol: And now i really am going to bed forgot bout that :laugh: Night night and i mean it this time!!


----------



## Jem

leafman said:


> Sh1t i cant have a lie in :cursing: I have a lie in 6 days a week but saturday is only day i have to get up with kids :lol: And now i really am going to bed forgot bout that :laugh: Night night and i mean it this time!!


hahahaha ! now fook off :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Well ffs strike me down if I havent put on 2lbs this week ...Im a mass gaining monster so it would seem

2 hours cardio per day and heavy gym sessions ...and I manage to gain weight on chicken ...erm confused.com

Sure those that know me - know I wouldnt cheat - no point prepping and then fcuking about ...so for all that dont know me ...I havent LOL and wouldnt - waste of money and time to be sitting here pretending when I could be having a proper life and eating cheesecake if I so wished!

Obviously will discuss this with Paul in a bit - but I'm getting concerned now coz I am killing myself to lean up !!!


----------



## hilly

Jem have u had ure thyroid checked at all recently? im not sure if ure using any meds yet or not but maybe an idea would be to by a thermometer and start checking ure morning temp as soon as you wake.

iv found out my thyroid is under active which is why i had to kill myself to loose weight and maintain it seems. might be worth looking into. waking temp should be 37c, mine is 36 which is a good bit under.

might be worth a check


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> Jem have u had ure thyroid checked at all recently? im not sure if ure using any meds yet or not but maybe an idea would be to by a thermometer and start checking ure morning temp as soon as you wake.
> 
> iv found out my thyroid is under active which is why i had to kill myself to loose weight and maintain it seems. might be worth looking into. waking temp should be 37c, mine is 36 which is a good bit under.
> 
> might be worth a check


I'm supposed to have had one for the last 4 weeks .....but I keep forgetting to pick it up. Paul has asked me to log this from start of prep ....and I havent done it yet ....

I have Graves disease listed on my medical records which is a thyroid dysfunction [and Ive never seen fit to mention it in here before] - it has been a while since I had it checked tbh ...last time it was ok - it does swing from under to over active on a whim but since training it has been low but just within normal range. Last time it was checked was pre-prep so may be due some blood tests I suppose.

Should put that im not currently on thyroxine either under doc or as part of prep.


----------



## hilly

definatly worth monitoring in my opinion to be honest. it is also a sign ov over training and being very run down if ure daily average drops for some reason.

The range is also terrible. it goes from like just below 1 to 5 lol which is terrible. you can be in normal yet have a very slow metabolism.

start monitoring it 

enjoy cheat 2night


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> definatly worth monitoring in my opinion to be honest. it is also a sign ov over training and being very run down if ure daily average drops for some reason.
> 
> The range is also terrible. it goes from like just below 1 to 5 lol which is terrible. you can be in normal yet have a very slow metabolism.
> 
> start monitoring it
> 
> enjoy cheat 2night


yeah I know hilly - that was the result last time 0.5 within 'normal' range...and the doc didnt even see fit to deliver it - was the fookin gatekeeper gargoyle on reception that told me .....hence why I fookin hate going to the docs. :cursing:

yep planning on pro dessert with oats, granola, raisins and peanut butter .....if Im allowed one :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> yeah I know hilly - that was the result last time 0.5 within 'normal' range...and the doc didnt even see fit to deliver it - was the fookin *gatekeeper gargoyle* on reception that told me .....hence why I fookin hate going to the docs. :cursing:
> 
> yep planning on pro dessert with oats, granola, raisins and peanut butter .....if Im allowed one :whistling:


pmsl...that realy made me giggle, I thinks thats the requisite requirement for all receptionists :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> pmsl...that realy made me giggle, I thinks thats the requisite requirement for all receptionists :lol: :lol: :lol:


giggle lol cant imagine you giggling ian - more like a chortle perhaps  it's true though - they are trolls arent they ? :thumb:

well in my panicking frame of mind ....wait for it ...I went and bought a pregnancy test coz Im dumbfounded :confused1: ...came back negative [obviously...me not stupid...precautions are a must said Jeremy Kyle stylie] ...so instead of feeling relieved - I rushed back out and bought another one  ...which came back negative too ...over to paul to sort this stuff out [lucky him eh :whistling: ] - my body likes me the way it is it would appear

On a positive note - I've got some strong bloody shoulders now :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> On a positive note - I've got some strong bloody shoulders now :thumb:


Strong shoulders ftw eh Em :thumb: You thought about bikinis yet?

Gonna go plain?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Strong shoulders ftw eh Em :thumb: You thought about bikinis yet?
> 
> Gonna go plain?


well I'm liking the thought of black tbh ...with just a little bling [as that's what nabba want :confused1: ] but I really cant be assed with all that shoite this time kate tbh ....I will have hair straight [coz it took aaaages last time and made me super dooper late :whistling: ] and no extra colour in it ...just long and black - natural like  ...training partner says no - black will look naf but then he's not wearing it is he ?

spoke to paul [who ripped the p!ss out of me for 'knocked up panic' :lol: ] and we are making adjustments ..one of which is dropping the growth.

I know I'm not putting fat on - that's a certainty so it's summit else hah.


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> well I'm liking the thought of black tbh ...with just a little bling [as that's what nabba want :confused1: ] but I really cant be assed with all that shoite this time kate tbh ....I will have hair straight [coz it took aaaages last time and made me super dooper late :whistling: ] and no extra colour in it ...just long and black - natural like  ...training partner says no - black will look naf but then he's not wearing it is he ?
> 
> spoke to paul [who ripped the p!ss out of me for 'knocked up panic' :lol: ] and we are making adjustments ..one of which is dropping the growth.
> 
> I know I'm not putting fat on - that's a certainty so it's summit else hah.


Oh really......do NABBA actually know what they want for Toned figure??

Yep I agree simple is best - tbh I can't be ****d to spend loads of money on stuff that won't affect the win and its all political BS anyway!

Cynical moi


----------



## Jem

Ummmm had a lovely day ....no gym whatsoever ...which was nice - very nice actually. Went for a meal with hot date and dessert was awesome ! 

Now Im absolutely knackered and cant move - was supposed to be going out tonight as well - bummer


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> I'm supposed to have had one for the last 4 weeks .....but I keep forgetting to pick it up. Paul has asked me to log this from start of prep ....and I havent done it yet ....
> 
> I have Graves disease listed on my medical records which is a thyroid dysfunction [and Ive never seen fit to mention it in here before] - it has been a while since I had it checked tbh ...last time it was ok - it does swing from under to over active on a whim but since training it has been low but just within normal range. Last time it was checked was pre-prep so may be due some blood tests I suppose.
> 
> Should put that im not currently on thyroxine either under doc or as part of prep.


This falls into the category of "you should of told me!!!!!!"

Get the thermometer tomorrow we will speak tomorrow.....


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> This falls into the category of "you should of told me!!!!!!"
> 
> Get the thermometer tomorrow we will speak tomorrow.....


I did ! last prep remember - I went and got all bloods done at the docs before we started the diet and I gave you the results it came back slow but just within range ...pffft - I did, I did :lol:

...will get the thermometer tomorrow - sh!t 2 trips to the chemist and 1 to sainsbury's all in one day - and I still forgot it ...oh and the template as well ...will send that through in the morning coz Im too tired to know what Im typing now


----------



## 3752

Oh yes I remember you mentioning it 5 months ago........Not quell I cannot remember what you told me last week what do you think the template is for


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> Oh yes I remember you mentioning it 5 months ago........Not quell I cannot remember what you told me last week what do you think the template is for


    5 months haha - yes I get the gist ^^^^although not sure what you're rambling on aboot there :lol: what is 'quell' :whistling: ...I should shut up I think, all brave coz Ive had me cheat :laugh: - template shall be done !

Was chatting to someone [knowledgable in these matters] today and he was saying about GH lowering thyroid function...whaddya reckon paul ?


----------



## 3752

Yes this is true it takes time and does not happen to everyone certainly does not happen to me but with your history I can see it happening....

The post above is weird because I am using my new iPad not used to it yet


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> Yes this is true it takes time and does not happen to everyone certainly does not happen to me but with your history I can see it happening....
> 
> The post above is weird because I am using my new iPad not used to it yet


ipad eh getting all high tech paul


----------



## Jem

then I think you made that typo on purpose just to boast  ...predictive text error alert on red then 

As an aside ...kids dad has one - he wont pay for school shoes ..but he has his ipad so all is well :lol:


----------



## 3752

hilly said:


> ipad eh getting all high tech paul


Not getting mate:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> then I think you made that typo on purpose just to boast  ...predictive text error alert on red then
> 
> As an aside ...kids dad has one - he wont pay for school shoes ..but he has his ipad so all is well :lol:


hahah i have the same problem with my kids dad hun, he just gone n brought a mac book pro or some ****, but wouldn't buy the kids their school shoes!


----------



## 3752

Unfortunatly this is the sad thing about the male species, in my eyes if you make a child then you help raise it, being a dad is easy any guy with spunk can do it but being a good dad takes special person.....


----------



## Bettyboo

Pscarb said:


> Unfortunatly this is the sad thing about the male species, in my eyes if you make a child then you help raise it, being a dad is easy any guy with spunk can do it but being a good dad takes special person.....


Yup very true, any man can be a dad, but it takes a special man to be a father


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> Unfortunatly this is the sad thing about the male species, in my eyes if you make a child then you help raise it, being a dad is easy any guy with spunk can do it but being a good dad takes special person.....


aye he is a good 'hands on' dad to be fair - and we are amicable, he's just a tight @rsed selfish fcuker :lol:


----------



## Jem

Afternoooooooooooooon !

Did leggies today - nice session and I got a leg press PB which I totally wasnt expecting - 12 reps on 6 plates aside and it was easy ...LOVE IT ! :thumb:

Hams are stronger too

I really wasnt in the mood for a monster session but I was taken by surprise ...must have been all those dirty sordid carbs I ingested yesterday :lol:

No cardio before or after so obviously that makes a difference too. Relaxing now :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice one Jem x


----------



## clairey.h

Pscarb said:


> Yes this is true it takes time and does not happen to everyone certainly does not happen to me but with your history I can see it happening....
> 
> The post above is weird because I am using *my new iPad *not used to it yet


LMAO just drop that in there somewhere paul...flash git  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Pscarb said:


> Unfortunatly this is the sad thing about the male species, in my eyes if you make a child then you help raise it, being a dad is easy any guy with spunk can do it but being a good dad takes special person.....


sad thing about many mothers as well..... hence why I was raised only by my dad..... probably why I am so laid back, as emma will vouch for :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

well done cowbag for the PB..... so whats the plans for today, anything eventful...as youve had such a dull****licking week :whistling:  xx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> sad thing about many mothers as well..... hence why I was raised only by my dad..... probably why I am so laid back, as emma will vouch for :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> well done cowbag for the PB..... so whats the plans for today, anything eventful...as youve had such a dull****licking week :whistling:  xx


LOL why has everyone got tweets n stuff ? :confused1:

erm same with the woman that spawned me forth from her rancid loins  ....hence why I'm so soft on my kiddies 

haha I've just woken up - tell ya what I've worked extremely hard this weekend - given it my all and Im a tired puddleduck now :bounce: xx


----------



## 3752

clairey.h said:


> LMAO just drop that in there somewhere paul...flash git  :lol: :lol: :lol:


You say this like it is a bad thing 



clairey.h said:


> sad thing about many mothers as well..... hence why I was raised only by my dad..... probably why I am so laid back, as emma will vouch for :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I agree totally having a kid does not make you mother of the year


----------



## Jem

Mooooooooorning !

Ok well my son has been having some problems with his epilepsy lately and he requested last night that I dont go to the gym before school run .....clearly this will affect my prep as it messes up my meal times [and I will be starving by the time I've done my hour...] - means I wont get my first meal till about 10.15 .....however, he needs me there at the moment so we've agreed that for 3 days of the week I will drop them at school before I go to the gym.

Looks like the cross trainer in the house is gonna come back into use - which is a nightmare coz the thing is damned hard work ! For this morning at least then...9am cardio it is ....


----------



## Greyphantom

Sorry to hear that your son is having some difficulties Jem, give him a slap on the back for me (blokey thing you know  ) and good luck with the schedule changes, I know you will still keep it up and kick ar$e though... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Sorry to hear that your son is having some difficulties Jem, give him a slap on the back for me (blokey thing you know  ) and good luck with the schedule changes, I know you will still keep it up and kick ar$e though... :thumb:


He's a bloody nightmare at the moment Grey - he has a terrible memory [he doesnt even know what day of the week it is ...you tell him, and 5 mins later, he asks again] - it's hard work. This morning - he decided to get the iron out, put it on the floor :cursing: burnt his school jumper..the floor..and iron is black :whistling: ...little things that add up..and up..and up... :lol: that's just the tip of the ice berg unfortunately - we are back off to the hospital for more tests soon as the problem is getting bigger the older he gets.

Will keep the prep up - goes without saying ...just makes me wonder how he will fare when I am in an office full time - the reason I worked from home for so long was so I was there for him - circumstances have now changed and Im a touch [very in fact] - concerned as to how he will cope as he does not adapt to change ...he needs routine. I think it's aspergers personally...if not full blown autism.


----------



## Bettyboo

Soz to hear about your lad hun, hope hes feeling a bit more confident soon, and that you get things sorted at hospital for him xx

School days i have to do 9 am cardio to, its just how it is, kids come first. I am sorta used to it now. I cant use x trainer at moment cause of me leg so i have to walk with the dog for a whole hour without stopping which is a tad painful atm cause first thing in the morning is worse. :0)


----------



## Jem

thanks T and Grey - I dont really like talking about him on here but as you know - everything is magnified during prep and if it gets worse well then so does my frame of mind:wacko:

Not that this will stop me ...kids come first but there's room for prep - will just make it harder is all


----------



## RACK

Drop me a text if you need to fire off Em, you can take the p1ss outta me for being short and seeing a tall girl  x


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Drop me a text if you need to fire off Em, you can take the p1ss outta me for being short and seeing a tall girl  x


thanks babes ....I'm ok you know - I am dealing with it all quite well at the minute ...but I might bb msg you in a bit just to take the p!ss out of you anyway ...that always makes me feel better :lol: :lol: :lol:

are you seeing the priddy one I pointed out then ? hope so coz she looks like a hottie :thumb: x


----------



## Jem

Hmmmm morning cardio .....going in there at 9am reminds me why I was so vicious on last prep ....the fooking hustlers and layabouts that occupy the gym at this time that's why :confused1: ...was ok at first coz was chatting to mario who is competing in o90s on sunday and I dont mind chatting with likeminded people while Im sweating me ass off and listening to me stomach rumble

...but when I went downstairs to leave I got pulled back by one of the 'massive crew' [interpret this as bloated watery rasta man] - tried to be really dismissive but he kept grabbing my t shirt to pull me back ffs ...and I know everyone will say tell him to fcuk off but his twin brother was right behind him :lol: - I really cant be doing with the confrontation when Im so hungry - and it's the same old questions ALL the time ...why do I train so hard, why dont you just calm down, why come twice per day etc :whistling:

so if I cant do cardio at 7am - when gym is occupied by decent people who are either off to work or are dieting same as me ...then it's cross trainer at home for sure ...


----------



## Jem

YAY one of my crushes just commented on my facebook status so that made me smile  ....oh yes dave titterton :tongue:


----------



## RACK

Yes it's the pretty one, would you expect anything else lol, feel free to take the p1ss 

Dave trains at the same gym as me sometimes, he's HUGE!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Yes it's the pretty one, would you expect anything else lol, feel free to take the p1ss
> 
> Dave trains at the same gym as me sometimes, he's HUGE!!!!!!!


Goooood :thumb: :bounce: :thumb: whooop she's lovely - I like her a lot ! tall too ...even better ...dont fcuk it up :cursing: :lol: :lol:

re Dave....Well yeeeeeah and what else do you expect me to go for ye nutter?  I like him - he's nice :laugh:

[still prefer me hot date though I'd like to add :whistling: ]


----------



## Greyphantom

Always here for ya Jem, if you need an ear (or phone speaker/screen  ) you have my number... or pm...

Hate those types at the gym, they are just ignorant and restrictive and get in the way...


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> Goooood :thumb: :bounce: :thumb: whooop she's lovely - I like her a lot ! tall too ...even better ...dont fcuk it up :cursing: :lol: :lol:
> 
> re Dave....Well yeeeeeah and what else do you expect me to go for ye nutter?  I like him - he's nice :laugh:
> 
> [still prefer me hot date though I'd like to add :whistling: ]


She's the tallest girl I've ever been out with haha, only 21 mind but yeah she's really nice and gorgeous.

I kinda guessed you'd like him lol, he's really quiet in the gym. Just keeps himself to himself. I can't comment on who I'd prefer between him and your hot date as men aren't really my bag baby :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Always here for ya Jem, if you need an ear (or phone speaker/screen  ) you have my number... or pm...
> 
> Hate those types at the gym, they are just ignorant and restrictive and get in the way...


Thanks D - yes I have your number, meh - you know me though, I just like to get it out of me system on here. I really am quite chipper considering! Aye they're tres annoying but not a massive problem on a scale of 1-10 in life's struggles eh 



RACK said:


> She's the tallest girl I've ever been out with haha, only 21 mind but yeah she's really nice and gorgeous.
> 
> I kinda guessed you'd like him lol, *he's really quiet in the gym. Just keeps himself to himself*. I can't comment on who I'd prefer between him and your hot date as men aren't really my bag baby :lol: :lol:


Pffft age is but a number [ :whistling: ] she doesnt seem to be one of those annoying bints - seems to have her wits about her so good on ya

Oooh you just said the magic words J ....you know what that kind of man does for me :lol: :lol: :lol: ...he's commented again !! and again ....yay! I like :drool:

...you cant bleeding comment on hot date coz you dont know who it is - you'll get me shot  people will think I've been gossiping :laugh:...and I havent lol  x


----------



## RACK

Yeah, she's really level headed, she's training to be a nurse.

HAHA, when you see a huge man, you're worse than me when I'm down town 

Whoops, I don't even know you're hot date, I meant to put that in the previous post but must've forgot. I had a text about that time so my mind kinda wondered x


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Yeah, she's really level headed, she's training to be a nurse.
> 
> HAHA, when you see a huge man, you're worse than me when I'm down town
> 
> Whoops, I don't even know you're hot date, I meant to put that in the previous post but must've forgot. I had a text about that time so my mind kinda wondered x


LMAO no I am not :tongue: ....when I see good legs ..well that's a different matter entirely 

Letting you off this time :lol:

Okie dokie all done for the day - been a bag of beans all day - full of energy and cardio was an absolute cinch tonight so that's good !

Feeling good - shoulders are definitely leaning up and certain clothes are getting loose....I can say this today and be objective about it ...so long as scales arent brought into the equation


----------



## chrisj22

Glad to see things are good, Em.

I'm still quietly following 

x


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Feeling good - shoulders are definitely leaning up and certain clothes are getting loose....I can say this today and be objective about it ...so long as scales arent brought into the equation


As I said today Emma weight is irrelevant if you are visibly getting leaner, I have been dieting for 7 weeks I started at 212lbs I am currently the same weight but much leaner and that's what counts


----------



## chrisj22

Good going Paul :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

chrisj22 said:


> Good going Paul :thumbup1:


yea but thats not what the head thinks when you gain 5lbs in the first 2 weeks of dieting...


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> Glad to see things are good, Em.
> 
> I'm still quietly following
> 
> x


thanks chris - much appreciated  hope you are well yourself?



Pscarb said:


> As I said today Emma weight is irrelevant if you are visibly getting leaner, I have been dieting for 7 weeks I started at 212lbs I am currently the same weight but much leaner and that's what counts


well stop asking me to step on the bloody scales every satdi then :cursing: :lol: :lol:...nowt kills the mood more than another "WTF" moment 

guess who's bought a thermometer ? ....yeah moi ! Mr Bump one nonetheless ....fink you're mr techno with yer ipad doncha  ...well watch out coz I'm catching up :lol: :lol:...template coming too :innocent:


----------



## chrisj22

Aye, all good at this end cheers 

Good luck with the rest of the prep


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> Aye, all good at this end cheers
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the prep


thanks Im feeling a lot more confident about how Im gonna look this time :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Moooooooorning ! fasted early cardio brrrrring it on - still dark outside, gotta love that schizzle eh


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol schizzzle nutter, morning hows you ? x


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Lol schizzzle nutter, morning hows you ? x


to quote the Tweenies I am

"FABEROONI"  :bounce: 

I am so fcuking chirpy at the minute I cant help thinking Im gonna crash and burn :confused1: ...full of beans again today [shame they are not heinz with lashings of melted cheese and 2 slices of burgen but beggars cant be choosers eh]

Very strange this feeling is - in comparison to last prep ....and everyone is noticing the difference ...people keep asking why Im smiling so much [i must look like a demented person coz I didnt even realise I was :lol: ]

Raring to go ....Im even thinking about routines and bikinis which I swore I wasnt gonna even think about at the moment ...I might be kinda skint but I am so content :confused1: ...kids are happier [they cant believe I am dieting and not a moody fecker and still signing school letters on time etc lol] ...I am loving life !! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Big Dawg

How are you doing your cardio Jem? Speed walking's such a bitch when it's raining lol - wish I could afford a cross trainer!


----------



## Jem

AlasTTTair said:


> How are you doing your cardio Jem? Speed walking's such a bitch when it's raining lol - wish I could afford a cross trainer!


Yo Al  I do it all in the gym on the cross trainer - am & pm.... if Im feeling like I need a particularly brutal beasting then I do it on the stepper  ...an hour on that is haaaaard though :cool2:

Have a cross trainer at home but it's a b!tch to get used to again ...I end up spending a fortune on dvds to get me through the hour session. :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Told ya, get the "24" box sets, they're all cheap now and you'll get hooked


----------



## Jem

Okay okay .....will get 24 ...pwomise - 6 weeks time and I will be in headfook mode in all probability so wont wanna be doing cardio at the gym with the rasta twins from hell tugging at me t shirt asking "where ya bottie gone now den gurl" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

You'll defo like Jack Bauer!

You forgot to suck air through your teeth before writin da bottie line hahahaha


----------



## Big Dawg

Jem said:


> Yo Al  I do it all in the gym on the cross trainer - am & pm.... if Im feeling like I need a particularly brutal beasting then I do it on the stepper  ...an hour on that is haaaaard though :cool2:
> 
> Have a cross trainer at home but it's a b!tch to get used to again ...I end up spending a fortune on dvds to get me through the hour session. :thumbup1:


Haha I hear that! I was getting through entire seasons of various shows in a matter of days when I used to do indoor cv haha! So do you get up, drive to the gym, do cardio, come home and have brekkie?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> You'll defo like Jack Bauer!
> 
> You forgot to suck air through your teeth before writin da bottie line hahahaha


HE'S NOT GOT LEGGIES!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aaah yes - I was in fact kissing my teeth whilst typing it ...and I forgot to say "Daaayaaam" as well ....I must've been away from black men for too long - me toast aint burnt these days - more of a golden brown :lol: :lol: :lol:



AlasTTTair said:


> Haha I hear that! I was getting through entire seasons of various shows in a matter of days when I used to do indoor cv haha! So do you get up, drive to the gym, do cardio, come home and have brekkie?


Yars - dat is moi  - was Heroes & Sopranos again last prep - and any horror film I could get me mitts on :thumbup1:

Get up at 6, gym at 6.45-7, do an hour, drive home in morning rush hr round fooking one way system, take kids to school, drive home, EAT OATS :thumb:

Looking more and more likely that am cardio will be done at home soon tbh - gym is a mile down the road so would be quicker to walk in all honesty.


----------



## Big Dawg

Jem said:


> HE'S NOT GOT LEGGIES!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aaah yes - I was in fact kissing my teeth whilst typing it ...and I forgot to say "Daaayaaam" as well ....I must've been away from black men for too long - me toast aint burnt these days - more of a golden brown :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yars - dat is moi  - was Heroes & Sopranos again last prep - and any horror film I could get me mitts on :thumbup1:
> 
> Get up at 6, gym at 6.45-7, do an hour, drive home in morning rush hr round fooking one way system, take kids to school, drive home, EAT OATS :thumb:
> 
> Looking more and more likely that am cardio will be done at home soon tbh - gym is a mile down the road so would be quicker to walk in all honesty.


Does sound like a lot of hassle goes on before you even get your first meal. I bet road rage is fairly high on the journey to and from school before oats time yes? 

It'd probs be a good time saver doing it at home/ on the street purely cos you're not waiting 2-3 hours before your first meal after waking. Road walking is a b1tch but probs less boring than indoor cardio...just better not get in my way if I'm storming the pavement haha! :lol:


----------



## Jem

AlasTTTair said:


> Does sound like a lot of hassle goes on before you even get your first meal. I bet road rage is fairly high on the journey to and from school before oats time yes?
> 
> It'd probs be a good time saver doing it at home/ on the street purely cos you're not waiting 2-3 hours before your first meal after waking. Road walking is a b1tch but probs less boring than indoor cardio...just better not get in my way if I'm storming the pavement haha! :lol:


Damned right it is hahaha ! actually that return journey is when I am most likely to break something off the car [wing mirror, bumper and cracked windscreen so far during prep....] ...a time saver yes - but what a [email protected] that thing is - still I have the expendables to watch so mebbe can manage it from home tomorrow x


----------



## chrisj22

Dunno about you, but I feel so special pacing the streets like a pervert :lol:

People crack me up when they stare at me powerwalking, lol. They genuinely have fear that I'm going to bum them or something, pmsl...


----------



## Jem

*Chesticles*

Incline Dbell Press

10kg x 12

15kg - 2 x 12

Hammer strength fingy 

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

60kg x 10 but had a rest pause at 7 then pushed last 3 oot *PB*

Cables

pin out x 12

20kg x 12

30kg x 3 [fail lol] dropped back to 20 for 10 reps

Pec Deck

4th hole [not sure on weight - maybe 7.5's each] - 2 x 12

5th hole x 10 reps


----------



## Big Dawg

chrisj22 said:


> Dunno about you, but I feel so special pacing the streets like a pervert :lol:
> 
> People crack me up when they stare at me powerwalking, lol. They genuinely have fear that I'm going to bum them or something, pmsl...


LOL you wouldn't believe the amount of women who I just know think they're about to get raped when they hear those quick footsteps and heavy breathing coming up behind them! :lol:


----------



## chrisj22

:lol:

Madness aint it! 

Most of the women who see me approach flag a fcukin taxi down! pmsl...


----------



## Jem

Well you boys would certainly get me trotting quick stylie ...that'd get the ole heart rate up ...and you think I should pound the pavements when nutters like you two are aboot ...LOL combine that with white van drivers and I'd be swearing the whole way


----------



## kitt81

lol white van man!!! evil barsteward!!! god i have road rage even when not dieting and i didnt have the car last time so january is gona be interesting!!!


----------



## Jem

kitt81 said:


> lol white van man!!! evil barsteward!!! god i have road rage even when not dieting and i didnt have the car last time so january is gona be interesting!!!


haha kitt :lol: - Im a nightmare ....hate it when people slow down about 3 miles before they turn off ....and then ....they take five mins to take the turn so you have to actually go into 2nd behind them ffs :cursing: ...and I just want my feckin brekkie :cursing: .....oh and fools on roundabouts that dont indicate but you just know they aren't going straight on ...for some reason they all seem to be in ranges :whistling: ...oh and then there's the emergency stoppers who Im sure are just trying to make you crash into the back of them so they can make a claim :cursing: ok rant over ..until I think of more annoying people on roads during prep :thumb: hope you are well anyway chick x


----------



## kitt81

lol i HATE the [email protected] that have 'one speed for all purposes'!!! OMFG!! they drive at 40mph on roads where you can do the limit quite easily then when they come through built up area they dont even slow down!! WTF?? and the flash gits in big cars who like to sit right up ur backside, que sharp tap on the brakes!!!morons!!


----------



## Jem

kitt81 said:


> lol i HATE the [email protected] that have 'one speed for all purposes'!!! OMFG!! they drive at 40mph on roads where you can do the limit quite easily then when they come through built up area they dont even slow down!! WTF?? and the flash gits in big cars who like to sit right up ur backside, que sharp tap on the brakes!!!morons!!


Hahaha great minds think alike ...loving the 'up yer ass' blokes ...sloooooooow right down and get them all frustrated to fook until they honk their horns :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just read that back :confused1:

sounds dodgy  ...never mind, past me bedtime :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> Hahaha great minds think alike ...loving the 'up yer ass' blokes ...*sloooooooow right down and get them all frustrated to fook until they honk their horns* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just read that back :confused1:
> 
> sounds dodgy  ...never mind, past me bedtime :lol:


  :lol:


----------



## Jem

OMG cold light of day that post is funnnnny hahahahaha !

Mooooooorning peeps - cardio time - oh yeah this is fun [erm sorta]


----------



## Bettyboo

Mornig hun, i just finished my cardio lol xx


----------



## Jem

Hmmm food clock watching stops me from doing most things at the minute ...I plan everything in 2.5 hr slots :lol: ...and then end up leaving half of them out coz I think 'oh be time for food again soon' ....ffs I'm an eating machine


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> Hahaha great minds think alike ...loving the 'up yer ass' blokes ...sloooooooow right down and get them all frustrated to fook until they honk their horns :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just read that back :confused1:
> 
> sounds dodgy  ...never mind, past me bedtime :lol:


This is my fave bit  KY anyone hahahaha


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> This is my fave bit  KY anyone hahahaha


Loooooool - might've known you'd pick up on that one J :lol:

Right well I was gonna do so much today to bring some money in but Im knackered ...mid week slump ...few calls to make and bit of net stuff to do then Im watching the expendables because I must be one of the only peeps on the planet that hasnt yet seen it :thumbup1: This sounds like a good plan to me - far more fun than work - if only I could live life was like this  ...shame women NEED new bags


----------



## Greyphantom

You and me both Jem, not seen it yet either, but on the list...

oh and LOVING the fact that you are "loving the up yer ass blokes" too lol


----------



## kitt81

Jem said:


> Hahaha great minds think alike ...loving the 'up yer ass' blokes ...sloooooooow right down and get them all frustrated to fook until they honk their horns :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just read that back :confused1:
> 
> sounds dodgy  ...never mind, past me bedtime :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: actually laughing out loud!!


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> You and me both Jem, not seen it yet either, but on the list...
> 
> oh and LOVING the fact that you are "loving the up yer ass blokes" too lol





kitt81 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: actually laughing out loud!!


I'm blaming kitt for that one Grey....she made me say it 

Got a text about that post this morning..."see you're talking about anal in your journal"... :blush: :lol: :lol:

Watched the expendables - actually sort of like jason statham in it a bit more ...he's never floated me boat ...he's ok I suppose. Dolph was still nicer though  ...in fact, prob still opt for sly over statham. Only one that was a waste of time was arnie ...should stick to the politics from now on methinks. Who was the big bald baddie - is he a wrestler ? face looks familiar ...and who is cauliflower ear man - I sooo know he who is but he looks oooooold ...names please ???

It was an ok film - wanna see last exorcist now.


----------



## mozza_84

Jem said:


> I'm blaming kitt for that one Grey....she made me say it
> 
> Got a text about that post this morning..."see you're talking about anal in your journal"... :blush: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Watched the expendables - actually sort of like jason statham in it a bit more ...he's never floated me boat ...he's ok I suppose. Dolph was still nicer though  ...in fact, prob still opt for sly over statham. Only one that was a waste of time was arnie ...should stick to the politics from now on methinks. Who was the big bald baddie - is he a wrestler ? face looks familiar ...and who is cauliflower ear man - I sooo know he who is but he looks oooooold ...names please ???
> 
> It was an ok film - wanna see last exorcist now.


stone cold steve austin is the wrestler your on about


----------



## Jem

mozza_84 said:


> stone cold steve austin is the wrestler your on about


Oooh haha for some reason I knew his name was steve but I've never watched wrestling in my life  pmsl - cheers for that :thumbup1:


----------



## mozza_84

Jem said:


> Oooh haha for some reason I knew his name was steve but I've never watched wrestling in my life  pmsl - cheers for that :thumbup1:


no probs


----------



## RACK

Stone Cold Steve Autstin

Think the other bloke you've mentioned is Randy Courture


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Stone Cold Steve Autstin
> 
> Think the other bloke you've mentioned is Randy Courture


Well that name means absolutely fook all to me :lol: :lol: dunno who he is !

Im hungry  ...did I mention that Im hungry ? ...35 mins to go


----------



## Irish Beast

Been up to anything interesting?

Not been on much of late


----------



## RACK

He's an MMA LEG-END!!!

Snap, I'm counting down the minutes too! I've nearly ate my safety boots I'm that hungry!


----------



## mozza_84

Jem said:


> Well that name means absolutely fook all to me :lol: :lol: dunno who he is !
> 
> Im hungry  ...did I mention that Im hungry ? ...35 mins to go


randy couture is a legend ufc fighter mite still mean **** all though lol


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Well that name means absolutely fook all to me :lol: :lol: dunno who he is !
> 
> Im hungry  ...did I mention that Im hungry ? ...35 mins to go


Did I mention that I am going to have a mandarin cheesecake and shake in about 10 mins... hmmm :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Irish Beast said:


> Been up to anything interesting?
> 
> Not been on much of late


Nah S - prepping again - you know how boring that is - not a lot doing, well not that I'm discussing on here anyway. How about you ? got a job yet - it's been a while now hasnt it ? :thumb:



RACK said:


> He's an MMA LEG-END!!!
> 
> Snap, I'm counting down the minutes too! I've nearly ate my safety boots I'm that hungry!





mozza_84 said:


> randy couture is a legend ufc fighter mite still mean **** all though lol


Oh ffs - I dont watch all that stuff - I leave that as a 'man hobby' - cant bear violence unless it's in the bedroom :lol: :lol: :lol:

safety boots = george foreman chicken cooked the day before .......Might as well :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Mexican Chicken and rice for me, lush!


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Did I mention that I am going to have a mandarin cheesecake and shake in about 10 mins... hmmm :tongue:


Fook right off :cursing: :lol: - Im having turkey mince :whistling: ...loves it I do ...esp 4 times a day  ...might even throw caution to the wind and have some broccoli with it ....and a tomato :rockon:

well I could do that one daz ...feasible enough ....


----------



## RACK

Oooooo, you can keep the foreman, I'd rather have the boot. I get in from morning cardio, bang the oven on 220C, wrap my chicken in foil, few chilli flakes on there, little bit of water to keep it moist and let it cook whilst getting other stuff ready. It stays fresh all day then. Foreman chicken is ok, if you have it straight from the grill but you're a tough ass girl having it a day old haha


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Oooooo, you can keep the foreman, I'd rather have the boot. I get in from morning cardio, bang the oven on 220C, wrap my chicken in foil, few chilli flakes on there, little bit of water to keep it moist and let it cook whilst getting other stuff ready. It stays fresh all day then. Foreman chicken is ok, if you have it straight from the grill but you're a tough ass girl having it a day old haha


Well I dont :lol: ....will use the foreman for sweet potato but that's it ! no - my chicken is always boiled until it falls apart ...cant stomach it otherwise. I like my food in little morsels not slabs. :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> I like my food in little morsels not slabs. :thumb:


GIRL!!!! haha x

And no picking on me sunday either!


----------



## hilly

cooking with the george is all about timing. dont catch it right and it does dry ure chicken out.

I just had turkey mince made into small burgers dusted in buckwheat flour and jerk seasoning with stir fry mushroom veg and sweet potato wedges


----------



## pea head

Irish Beast said:


> *Been up to anything interesting? *
> 
> Not been on much of late


 :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

pea head said:


> :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ooooooooi :ban: :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

my good friend just told me too much *peanut* butter and jam is bad for dieting


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> my good friend just told me too much *peanut* butter and jam is bad for dieting


I'm gonna chop your good friends fingers off - he's far too nimble with them on the 'ole bat phone  - peanut butter is much better for the prep than cheesecake though eh :thumb:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> GIRL!!!! haha x
> 
> And no picking on me sunday either!


I will indeed pick on you 



hilly said:


> cooking with the george is all about timing. dont catch it right and it does dry ure chicken out.
> 
> I just had turkey mince made into small burgers dusted in buckwheat flour and jerk seasoning with stir fry mushroom veg and sweet potato wedges


I like chicken boiled now ...wouldnt have it any other way ...bleurgh on the foreman

sounds yummy that peter - wish someone would make that for me - I cant be assed at the min - just make it up and slap it down me gullet ... :lol:

Oh and Ive already been asleep - just woken up - it's that mid week slump I get ...hope I feel better tomorrow


----------



## Jem

Morning well - I'm in a vile mood today and I am tired ...grumpy oh so grumpy. Training partner text me to keep me company whilst I was doing cardio and I ended up having a text slanging match with him. God I'm a b!tch !

Annoyed at everything and everyone today - one of the lads that is showing on sunday was blethering on when I was trying to leave the gym - kept talking about fooking wholemeal toast and baked pots ffs - nice lad and wasnt his fault - but I kept having visions of pushing him down the stairs to shut him up :whistling:

Cant wait till saturday for rest day.


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Morning well - I'm in a vile mood today and I am tired ...grumpy oh so grumpy. Training partner text me to keep me company whilst I was doing cardio and I ended up having a text slanging match with him. God I'm a b!tch !
> 
> Annoyed at everything and everyone today - one of the lads that is showing on sunday was blethering on when I was trying to leave the gym - kept talking about fooking wholemeal toast and baked pots ffs - nice lad and wasnt his fault - but I kept having visions of pushing him down the stairs to shut him up :whistling:
> 
> Cant wait till saturday for rest day.


Pmsl - im waiting for the friggin post man who seems to have got lost with me new mobile grrr then I can get to the gym. xx


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> I will indeed pick on you


Go and pick on someone your own size :lol: :lol:

Gonna be strange as I'm bang on the same weight as when I saw you at Tan's gym. Look a far bit different though. Although I'm still just as good looking hahaha


----------



## Jem

Hope you got your stuff t

J - just make sure you wear your cuban heels and stand on a step and I promise I wont notice....good looking ? - still just as modest too eh 

Just done my first session at home on the cross trainer from hell .....could not face an hours cardio in the gym tonight as I've had the face on allllllll day.

Argued with jay via text - well tried to...and he told me that he wasnt gonna "argue with me whilst I was dieting because I was being unreasonable" ....& I couldn't argue with that because I was ....but I really wanted a fooking arguement :lol: :lol: :lol: - it's sh!t when people actually understand why you are being horrid & make allowances for it :whistling:

So the cardio went ok ...watched the first half of "the blindside" - with sandra bullock and some mahoosive black lad ...it's good ...might even make me do my cardio at home in the morning and avoid the traffic en route to gym. It also burns a lot more calories [coz it's hard feckin work]

Oooh and I've been online shopping on the p!ssing credit card :cursing: ...well it's getting colder and a girl can never have too many pairs of boots coz shins need warmth too you know :lol:


----------



## ah24

Ahh sucks you're having one of 'those' days! But fairplay to the dude realising you're dieting and refusing to argue, usually people just take advantage of it!

Hope tomorrows a better one Em!


----------



## Jem

ah24 said:


> Ahh sucks you're having one of 'those' days! But fairplay to the dude realising you're dieting and refusing to argue, usually people just take advantage of it!
> 
> Hope tomorrows a better one Em!


Ah well it wasnt that bad ...I know why so that's half the battle adam  Gawd he just knows me too well ...he just wont rise to it at all [email protected] :lol:

I am sure tomorrow will be good - coz it's FRRRRIDDAAAY :thumb:

...which means it's nearly sunday :laugh:...bet your cacking it ...and I wanna pic with you btw. See you soon sweet - you're nearly there and then FOOOOOD xx


----------



## Jem

Mooooooorning - thank fooking crunchie it's friday eh ? ...been a long week for me I think - doing cardio in a min - at home, bit of a relief ...I dont have to make conversation with anyone at all. Watching the rest of "the blindside"

Did I mention it's Friday......no gym tomorrow wooooohooooo [get me eh ...next thing you know I'll be lying on the sofa eating hula hoops and watching holly willowbigboobies] ...  :bounce:


----------



## ah24

Jem said:


> coz it's FRRRRIDDAAAY :thumb:
> 
> ...which means it's nearly sunday :laugh:...bet your cacking it ...and I wanna pic with you btw. See you soon sweet - you're nearly there and then FOOOOOD xx


 Aaand it being Friday means iv just had my FIRST of 8 carb up meals today! 

Will deffo get some pics with you guys - its one thing I haven't done much during the prep so wanna make up for it on show day! All tangoed up n zombie looking haha x


----------



## Jem

ah24 said:


> Aaand it being Friday means iv just had my FIRST of 8 carb up meals today!
> 
> Will deffo get some pics with you guys - its one thing I haven't done much during the prep so wanna make up for it on show day! All tangoed up n zombie looking haha x


YUMMY ! this lead up is the best bit ...THIS part, is where you can relax and watch some films and have people slather stuff all over your nekkid body  ...and eat carbs ....ah definitely ads - just try to survive the stage ...I ran away from everyone afterwards lol - something I wont be doing in Nov :thumb: ...keep us updated ok ....will pm my mobile so you can text me in the venue if I dont find you coz I think it's gonna be a busy one xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning today, I am mostly baldy tired and hungry god knows why??? Hmm err was gonna put summat else but cant remember what oh well lol

xx


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> I'm gonna chop your good friends fingers off - he's far too nimble with them on the 'ole bat phone  - peanut butter is much better for the prep than cheesecake though eh :thumb:


yes *peanuts* are better for fat burning:whistling:


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> yes *peanuts* are better for fat burning:whistling:


  :innocent: 

you going to the show on sunday sh!tface ?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> :innocent:
> 
> you going to the show on sunday sh!tface ?


No,

i don't fancy getting beaten up UFC style


----------



## Jem

Khaos said:


> No,
> 
> i don't fancy getting beaten up UFC style


 :lol: well it would not be me doing that - Im a pussycat


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> I'm gonna chop your good friends fingers off - he's far too nimble with them on the 'ole bat phone  - peanut butter is much better for the prep than cheesecake though eh :thumb:


OMG that just brought it back Jem - I was sleep eating last night :lol: :lol: :lol:

I remember eating RKs peanut butter from jar with a spoon, then I made a protien drink :lol: :lol: :lol:

No wonder I am not getting into condition, what a fud :lol:

Do you do anything wacky like this Jemster?


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> OMG that just brought it back Jem - I was sleep eating last night :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I remember eating RKs peanut butter from jar with a spoon, then I made a protien drink :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> No wonder I am not getting into condition, what a fud :lol:
> 
> Do you do anything wacky like this Jemster?


I most certainly do not  - I know what and exactly how my peanut butter is coming all of the time ! ...I sit watching the clock for when my next dose of nuts is due in fact :lol: :lol: :lol:

Are you insinuating that I might be as wacky as you ?  ...good god no :lol: ...I have discovered something though re scales and stuff ...and it does actually make me sound quite wacky [or perhaps everyone knew of this little quirk I have just discovered and I was in utter ignorance :whistling: ] - I'll report back tomorrow on that post weigh in :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

Peanut butter is super-awesome tho, and anyone who disagrees, well, they'll be getting a visit from MC Nibbles, he's packing heat, and you don't want to hear that sh1t talk.

What was i saying?

Can't remember, ManFlu Delerium - think yourself very lucky Jem, that you will never know its curse.

Wacky? Think anyone that wants to commit themselves to a show diet more than once kinda has to be by definition :lol:


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> Peanut butter is super-awesome tho, and anyone who disagrees, well, they'll be getting a visit from MC Nibbles, he's packing heat, and you don't want to hear that sh1t talk.
> 
> What was i saying?
> 
> Can't remember, ManFlu Delerium - think yourself very lucky Jem, that you will never know its curse.
> 
> Wacky? Think anyone that wants to commit themselves to a show diet more than once kinda has to be by definition :lol:


Hmmmmm - Dont you fooking start :lol: :lol: :lol: delerium indeed  - yeah well doesnt take a genius I suppose but you'll keep yer gob shut because you think it's super awesome  ...unless Im coming down with a fever too and misinterpreting what you have written here :cool2:

Yes re dieting - you may have a point - masochism is apt methinks ...I mean I could be sitting here right now having a supreme protein peanut butter pretzel twist ...and what am I doing instead ....clock watching until the time so cometh that I can yet again eat focking chicken :cursing: :lol:


----------



## RACK

Won't be on here til next week now Em so will see you sunday x


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Won't be on here til next week now Em so will see you sunday x


 You will see me before I see you no doubt :lol: :lol:...dont be shyguy now John ...dont make me come over to you again  x


----------



## RACK

HAHA, You were busy last time I saw you so waited politely, I gave you a big hug to make up for it  then got naked in front of a gym full of girls hahaha


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> HAHA, You were busy last time I saw you so waited politely, I gave you a big hug to make up for it  then got naked in front of a gym full of girls hahaha


Whateva alpha wannabee :tongue: - I hugged you :whistling:  :whistling:

[i call you all these names and still you are me pal LOL - me likes that :lol: ]

One question though J - where's me fooking t-shirt .....have you given it away or are you bringing it for me on sunday ...you know Im gonna bb you if you dont reply doncha 

Ooooooh all done for the night and a lovely, lovely rest day tomorrow :thumb: can't wait to have a lie in which is well earned considering I've cracked the early morning thing and managed to get up at 6 everyday ....I never managed that last prep ever - so quite pleased with me little self :thumbup1:

Was full of beans tonight and managed to cope with conversation all the way through cardio tonight which was very good of me I think 

Actually looking forward to weighing in tomorrow - got to be good this week :beer:


----------



## Jem

Gawd ....the kids are eating fish and chips with milky way stars and revels for afters ...the smell of the chips is driving me maaaaaaad...I dont even like chips 

ooh and just been propositioned about a business venture with a pal ...sounds good tbh - worth looking into and might be what I've been waiting for. Quite exciting stuff!


----------



## ElfinTan

The peanut butter from here is THE best I have ever tasted and all that is in it is peanuts....nowt else -

http://www.hbsfoods.co.uk/acatalog/Nut_Paste.html


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> The peanut butter from here is THE best I have ever tasted and all that is in it is peanuts....nowt else -
> 
> http://www.hbsfoods.co.uk/acatalog/Nut_Paste.html


Ooooh wowsers - not seen that one before at all ! hmmm more online shopping tonight I think :thumb: cheers tan - surprised you have the energy to ass yourself posting links :lol:


----------



## Beklet

rs007 said:


> Peanut butter is super-awesome tho, and anyone who disagrees, well, they'll be getting a visit from MC Nibbles, he's packing heat, and you don't want to hear that sh1t talk.


Well, McNibbles, I think peanut butter is pretty rank, tbh I'd rather eat them as they are - though the salt and vinegar ones are pretty good....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Well, McNibbles, I think peanut butter is pretty rank, tbh I'd rather eat them as they are - though the salt and vinegar ones are pretty good....


YES they are ! not had them for years ...hmmm love those crispy coated ones as well ..and the honey roasted cashews

God I love nuts  ..esp with toffee !


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Ooooh wowsers - not seen that one before at all ! hmmm more online shopping tonight I think :thumb: cheers tan - surprised you have the energy to ass yourself posting links :lol:


I am scarily chirpy which is a tad worrying:cool:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

*Peanuts*........you gotta love em:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

I do Andy   

Moooorning - nice to have a lie in today, didnt get up until 10.30 which is well late for me so I must have needed it. Great to not have fasted cardio ...got so excited at being able to eat straight away that the oats filled me up and I really struggled to finish them 

Erm weighed in - 5lbs down so at last some decent progress on the scales. Will be happy to just see 2-3lbs per week from now on as I am getting leaner and have 'the fear' this prep of losing very hard earned muscle 

If I lose muscle - I'm not getting on stage, end of story. No dramas - just the way it is...sure between Paul and I [and training partner], we can ensure this doesnt happen though :thumbup1:

Got so many more grey hairs at the minute OMFG !!! a friend pointed them out to me the other night ...rest of the night he had a dead arm


----------



## Bettyboo

haha @ grey hairs hun, I have found a load recently too...phiff well done on the weight loss x x


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> I do Andy
> 
> Got so many more grey hairs at the minute OMFG !!! *a friend pointed them out to me the other night ...rest of the night he had a dead arm*


don't you just love "friends" like that


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> I do Andy
> 
> Moooorning - nice to have a lie in today, didnt get up until 10.30 which is well late for me so I must have needed it. Great to not have fasted cardio ...got so excited at being able to eat straight away that the oats filled me up and I really struggled to finish them
> 
> Erm weighed in - 5lbs down so at last some decent progress on the scales. Will be happy to just see 2-3lbs per week from now on as I am getting leaner and have 'the fear' this prep of losing very hard earned muscle
> 
> *If I lose muscle - I'm not getting on stage, end of story. No dramas - just the way it is...sure between Paul and I [and training partner], we can ensure this doesnt happen though * :thumbup1:
> 
> Got so many more grey hairs at the minute OMFG !!! a friend pointed them out to me the other night ...rest of the night he had a dead arm


if you was at the end of the prep and shredded to the bone than this would be a concern ....i have never been a big follower of the "anymore than 2lbs loss a week is muscle" brigade.....

excellant drop this week Emma....


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I do Andy
> 
> Moooorning - nice to have a lie in today, didnt get up until 10.30 which is well late for me so I must have needed it. Great to not have fasted cardio ...got so excited at being able to eat straight away that the oats filled me up and I really struggled to finish them
> 
> Erm weighed in - 5lbs down so at last some decent progress on the scales. Will be happy to just see 2-3lbs per week from now on as I am getting leaner and have 'the fear' this prep of losing very hard earned muscle
> 
> If I lose muscle - I'm not getting on stage, end of story. No dramas - just the way it is...sure between Paul and I [and training partner], we can ensure this doesnt happen though :thumbup1:
> 
> Got so *many more grey hairs* at the minute OMFG !!! a friend pointed them out to me the other night ...rest of the night he had a dead arm


Well done on the weight loss hun, keep it up:thumbup1:

Oh, and welcome to my world:lol:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> haha @ grey hairs hun, I have found a load recently too...phiff well done on the weight loss x x





Khaos said:


> don't you just love "friends" like that


I have loads !!! think it's because I am so dark - they show up more ....that's my story anyway :lol:

Andy - who needs enemies eh - normally he just looks for spots so *yawn* ...was a change from the norm I suppose :lol:



Pscarb said:


> if you was at the end of the prep and shredded to the bone than this would be a concern ....i have never been a big follower of the "anymore than 2lbs loss a week is muscle" brigade.....
> 
> excellant drop this week Emma....


Yeah - see a whole different panicking em this prep :cool2: ...doncha just love prepping me eh ? - no two preps are ever the same :whistling: ...cue 11 weeks of worrying about me muskles vanishing :thumb:

it's funny coz this time - when everyone's saying well done on the fat loss ..I'm sitting here thinking, well actually, it's got fook all to do with my efforts because I have slogging me ass off for 6 weeks now ...and this is the first time I've seen anything significant - it almost feels like it's out of my control :confused1: does that make any sense ?


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Well done on the weight loss hun, keep it up:thumbup1:
> 
> Oh, and welcome to my world:lol:


 :thumb: growing old gracefully is not something I intend to do though - I'm fighting the fooker with everything available in my ****nal


----------



## Jem

OMG ! ...have gone to make Millionaires Shortbread for my cheat tonight and so went to morrisons to pick up ingredients [because I am fast losing my allegiance to sainsbury's coz it's [email protected] and the staff are dumb & they dont sell quark anymore] ...anyway was looking at goodies to pick up for the people competing tomorrow and decided I might as well make them shortbread too ...was making them with my daughter who then decided that grandma, aunty and dad really need some too ....been in the fooking kitchen all afternoon like feckin nigella lawson :cursing:

Just finished ! I have a fridge full of choc shortbread :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Everytime I come in here there's always talk about lush food.... I love this journal 

Hope you enjoyed your cheat last night Em!


----------



## Jem

Had a lovely day being a social butterfly at the UKBFF Midlands show today - met up with loads of peeps and our gym did really well !

Scott won the Juniors [and Adam AH24 took 2nd place]

Lee Harding won his category [? sorry Lee - which was it haha] and took the overall

Craig won o100kgs

Shaun won o90kgs

Bob [gym owner] won o50's

Sure we had a lad called Ali win another category as well - classics perhaps ?

so was a victorious day for Ironworks all in all

I get confused with all the men's categories so forgive the sloppiness ! I will update when have more info !

Have loads of pics as well so as soon as they are sent to me I will pop them on a thread.


----------



## Jem

Me and Adam ! well done chap 



Me, pal Ali and Flex



Me, Jay, Rob and gym owner Bob who won o50's



Scott from my gym who nabbed the Juniors from Adam



3 Juniors - lad who came 3rd was good but had really bad gyno


----------



## Jem

Mooooorning - I am feckin knackered today ! Still have cardio to do, not quite sure how I am gonna drag my ass through that hour but looking at those pics which are most unflattering means I WILL be caning it LMAO !


----------



## Jem

Oh and had a chat with a certain person who slammed me for having coffee and tea with milk ....actually thinking it cant be a bad thing to cut out the dairy altogether - even the ickle bit of skimmed milk I have per day in cuppas ...so unless Paul queries it - then from today I'm on black coffee and green tea only. Got to make these changes and I am getting worried that Im not gonna get there in time


----------



## RACK

Missed you there yesterday Em, hope you had a good time


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> *Oh and had a chat with a certain person who slammed me for having coffee and tea with milk* ....actually thinking it cant be a bad thing to cut out the dairy altogether - even the ickle bit of skimmed milk I have per day in cuppas ...so unless Paul queries it - then from today I'm on black coffee and green tea only. Got to make these changes and I am getting worried that Im not gonna get there in time


Do some people have nothing better to do? :confused1:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Oh and had a chat with a certain person who slammed me for having coffee and tea with milk ....actually thinking it cant be a bad thing to cut out the dairy altogether - even the ickle bit of skimmed milk I have per day in cuppas ...so unless Paul queries it - then from today I'm on black coffee and green tea only. Got to make these changes and I am getting worried that Im not gonna get there in time


Now I know I don't know that much about dieting, but I fail to see how such a relatively small amount of skimmed milk will make a ****s worth of difference....whoever it is....really needs to get out more and concentrate on their own training/dieting! Idiot!


----------



## defdaz

I cut out milk and dairy altogether and though I managed to get used to black coffee I missed them so much 

It's all about the macros and timings surely? Doesn't really matter where they come from as long as they're in the right quantities.

Chin up Em and dig in, you know the deal! You've already proven you can do it so don't worry. Just do what Paul says and smile!


----------



## defdaz

Kate1976 said:


> Now I know I don't know that much about dieting, but I fail to see how such a relatively small amount of skimmed milk will make a ****s worth of difference....whoever it is....really needs to get out more and concentrate on their own training/dieting! Idiot!


Amen!


----------



## Jem

Well he's not actually an idiot LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: ! But I love that you said that coz I'm sure he'll get a giggle out of reading it   FPMSL

He preps people and does very well on the stage himself tbh ...so aside from Paul I do actually value what he says, maybe 'slammed' was too harsh a word because he knows Im being prepped by Paul and would never try to undermine him or tell me what to do - it just cropped up in conversation because I was making coffee as we were chatting 

So if Im being perfectly frank [as those who know me, know I almost always am :whistling: ] ...then I would say - that if it's gonna make even the slightest difference - then I'm doing it ! I can't see any negatives to taking it out ....only positives...and like anything - you acquire the tastes and get used to it.

At the min - I am hating both black coffee and fookin green tea but give it a couple of weeks and Im sure I'll be cool with it :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Missed you there yesterday Em, hope you had a good time


Now how the fook did you manage to miss me J ? :confused1: Were ya hiding ? You must have seen me - I had heels on ffs  where were you sat ? coz I was at the back downstairs next to Eric Guy for a good while and saw tons of peeps coming in and out. Oooh and who was your pal that was competing ? ...name and class ? I might have pics of him that I can upload


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Ah yeah, I use to hate black coffee but with some sweetners, started to love it, always try to get good quality coffee, it helps with the taste I find but also has better caffiene content (yes im a stimulant junkie  ) green tea I still hate though :lol:


----------



## RACK

I ended up back stage with my mate as the other lad let him down. You could see and hear me shouting at the stage door to the right of the stage when the Under 90kg class was on. My mate was James Booth, tall with Blue trunks. I was stood near Eric after the under 90's then sat on a speaker at the front of the stage while the over 90's were on and body fitness I looked like a budder in a white t shirt lol, but left at the interval. I tried texting but reception wasn;t the best.


----------



## defdaz

lactose, casein, whey, calcium, caffeine, what's not to like about coffee and skimmed milk!??! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Merat said:


> Ah yeah, I use to hate black coffee but with some sweetners, started to love it, always try to get good quality coffee, it helps with the taste I find but also has better caffiene content (yes im a stimulant junkie  ) green tea I still hate though :lol:


Yeah gotta be Gold Blend for me Merat - failing that some Carte Noir is quite nice ...I've cut the sweeteners too tbh

Herbal tea is rank full stop. ...OMG it could be worse - it could be camomile - I swear that's the devil's wee wee :whistling: 

...yes my main panic is losing muscle through cardio so I'm willing to sacrifice anything in diet to make changes via this route :confused1:

Text Paul anyway to say I'm having my first doubts of this prep so will see what he says - it was bound to happen sooner or later - and pics are always what set me off :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oooh and thanks for popping in - think you're a virgin round these sides Merat 



RACK said:


> I ended up back stage with my mate as the other lad let him down. You could see and hear me shouting at the stage door to the right of the stage when the Under 90kg class was on. My mate was James Booth, tall with Blue trunks. I was stood near Eric after the under 90's then sat on a speaker at the front of the stage while the over 90's were on and body fitness I looked like a budder in a white t shirt lol, but left at the interval. I tried texting but reception wasn;t the best.


Aaah I remember him ...he came onstage first didnt he ? Cant recall who won u90's ...but I betcha it was someone from my gym :whistling:   we kicked ASSSSSSS :cool2:

I'm astonished that you didnt text me - I was receiving texts from in there allllll day :whistling: is it coz my bis are bigger than yours ?  x


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Well he's not actually an idiot LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: ! But I love that you said that coz I'm sure he'll get a giggle out of reading it   FPMSL
> 
> So if Im being perfectly frank [as those who know me, know I almost always am :whistling: ] ...then I would say - that if it's gonna make even the slightest difference - then I'm doing it ! I can't see any negatives to taking it out ....only positives...and like anything - you acquire the tastes and get used to it.
> 
> At the min - I am hating both black coffee and fookin green tea but give it a couple of weeks and Im sure I'll be cool with it :thumbup1:


Fairy snuff ladio.....then I shall toddle off to make more friends and influence others elsewhere


----------



## RACK

Yeah that's the fella. I was trying to help calm him down so was busy. Plus puttin his shine on with no gloves and me wearing a white t shirt was a little tricky lol

My phone was mental once I got outside as got 14 texts come through MASSIVE drama kicked off but not for here.

As for the bi's, I'd have you on those!!! You've prob got better tris though :'(


----------



## LittleChris

Is that the one who had a journal on here RACK? How he he place?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Fairy snuff ladio.....then I shall toddle off to make more friends and influence others elsewhere


Haaaaaaha dont gooooo :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have to defend him LMAO - he will kick me ass otherwise 

Have you looked at the Body Fitness pics from yesterday Kate - we will have to have a chat about them

The physique class was interesting too - it all kicked off a bit there lol

Oh and forgot to say that I made some new enemies at the gym as a result of yesterday :thumb: ...just saw them this morning when went to do me cardio  Bunch of plebs who were booing anyone not from ironworks & insulting the women. Safe to say - on the basis of the audience and what I was hearing ...I would not like to be doing UKBFF at the Alexandra .... and I will consider it very carefully next year.

The one piece round was good though kate

They changed all the running order of the women so no bugger knew what they were doing - that was all a bit [email protected] and unfair ...talk about last minute.com ...throwing out new instructions as they got on stage and had the women wandering about like headless chickens .....I am surprised to be saying it ...but NABBA do it better :confused1:


----------



## RACK

Yes chris, it's in this section. I'll be seeing him later in the week so will get him to pop the pics up he got


----------



## RACK

I thought the standard of body fitness class was really good. I was watchin them pump up back stage but it was pretty dark, when I was at the front of the stage I was very impressed. I didn't agree with the wolf whistles though and some of the geers. Yes the women on there were in great shape but show some respect.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Gold blend is my usual one too 

haha yeh first ive had a look in this journal, good stuff going on here! read most of it (too long, like readin a harry potter book :lol: ) hope the prep goes well, will sub to this :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Have you looked at the Body Fitness pics from yesterday Kate - we will have to have a chat about them
> 
> The physique class was interesting too - it all kicked off a bit there lol
> 
> but NABBA do it better :confused1:


Yeeees I saw those ...quite a mix of physiques in BF from what I could see! Did no 7 win?...thought she looked ace :thumb:

Did u upload any pics of the physique class?

Really.....NABBA do it better?


----------



## Dagman72

RACK said:


> I didn't agree with the wolf whistles though and some of the geers. Yes the women on there were in great shape but show some respect.


Agree, you would honestly think there never seen a woman in a bikini before :cursing:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I thought the standard of body fitness class was really good. I was watchin them pump up back stage but it was pretty dark, when I was at the front of the stage I was very impressed. I didn't agree with the wolf whistles though and some of the geers. Yes the women on there were in great shape but show some respect.





Dagman72 said:


> Agree, you would honestly think there never seen a woman in a bikini before :cursing:


Yeah and they were all tossers from my gym too :cursing:


----------



## Jem

Merat said:


> Gold blend is my usual one too
> 
> haha yeh first ive had a look in this journal, good stuff going on here! read most of it (too long, like readin a harry potter book :lol: ) hope the prep goes well, will sub to this :thumbup1:


Yeah I erm really wouldnt bother reading from the beginning :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers merat - all support is mucho appreciated I can tell ya :thumb:



Kate1976 said:


> Yeeees I saw those ...quite a mix of physiques in BF from what I could see! Did no 7 win?...thought she looked ace :thumb:
> 
> Did u upload any pics of the physique class?
> 
> Really.....NABBA do it better?


Havent got hold of them yet kate - there were only 2 in the category. Will chat to you about it all though.

7 was miles ahead of anyone else - so yes, she won 

then it was 10 and 11

Was all a bit confusing. Yes...dunno how it was backstage - apparently it is supposed to be a lot better on that side of things - but as for the running order with the women ...Nabba was supreme in Midlands so what I'm sticking with tbh.

The crowd [as has been mentioned] was also very different - load of chavs there and some horrid comments flying about as well as booing. Think they thought they were in a lap dancing club. Just had an argument in the gym this morning about it as one of the lads pulled me up on it so I blasted his ass :cursing:


----------



## Dagman72

Jem said:


> Think they thought they were in a lap dancing club. Just had an argument in the gym this morning about it as one of the lads pulled me up on it so I blasted his ass :cursing:


Good for you on that :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Back stage seemed pretty good tbh. They messed a couple of posing tunes up but apart from that it was decent. They had some good pump up equipment too. A nice few BB and DB's.


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Jem, I agree with Paul in regards to the fat loss per week thing... some weeks it might be higher others it might be lower... swings and round-a-bouts...

Nice work from your gym mate...


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> One question though J - where's me fooking t-shirt .....have you given it away or are you bringing it for me on sunday ...you know Im gonna bb you if you dont reply doncha


I've only just spotted this, your t shirt is still at my house lol.


----------



## Jem

Dagman72 said:


> Good for you on that :thumb:


well he stood in front of me and said if you get on stage then you deserve to be booed - that's what you are there for :confused1: ....all that lot did was shout abuse at everyone from other gyms and then for the few categories that we came in second they were all ranting about it being a fix - proper tossers who will NEVER get on stage - I was ashamed of them :cursing:



RACK said:


> Back stage seemed pretty good tbh. They messed a couple of posing tunes up but apart from that it was decent. They had some good pump up equipment too. A nice few BB and DB's.


Yeah heard good things about UKBFF in that respect - like I said though - audience def put me off ...commentator didnt help when he was directing the russian girl 'walk here, walk there...and walk this way to my car' though

 He was funny but they really didnt need anymore fuel on that fire. actually he really was a bit chauvenistic - bit bernard manning even ...dont think he ever once considered the muscles on the women ...and he was running things :whistling:



Greyphantom said:


> Hey Jem, I agree with Paul in regards to the fat loss per week thing... some weeks it might be higher others it might be lower... swings and round-a-bouts...
> 
> Nice work from your gym mate...


Tell me about my gym - sad sorry bunch of idiots

Well - hmmm - gotta say I am worried at the moment - but then it wouldnt be a prep without me worrying now would it lol


----------



## RACK

I must admit, I was totally jaw dropped at the russian girl. I'd have married her there and then lol. Actually said a quick "well done, you looked fantastic!" to her as we were driving off.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I must admit, I was totally jaw dropped at the russian girl. I'd have married her there and then lol. Actually said a quick "well done, you looked fantastic!" to her as we were driving off.


LMAO cute but she had a mahoosive forehead 

Bet she didnt understand your yorkshire accent either LOL


----------



## RACK

You make very valid points Em hahaha, I'm sure she'd have got used to me calling her "luv" haha


----------



## Dagman72

Jem said:


> well he stood in front of me and said if you get on stage then you deserve to be booed - that's what you are there for :confused1:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I've only just spotted this, your t shirt is still at my house lol.


Aye well give it 7 weeks and I will be needing it :lol:

Oh and no woman should ever take the 'luv' :cursing: 

Unbeliverable comment, deserved a knee to the bollocks there Jem :thumb: .

Everyone deserves the upmost respect for stepping on the stage (I know I could not - just to shy).


----------



## defdaz

I dunno, RACK's got your top, I've got your bracelet, what else you left lying around with other guys you hussy!!! :lol:

How's your head, Paul sorted you out ok?


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> I dunno, RACK's got your top, I've got your bracelet, what else you left lying around with other guys you hussy!!! :lol:
> 
> How's your head, Paul sorted you out ok?


FPMSL  :blink: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sounds really bad when you put it like that you [email protected] ! 

OK .....

[1] so you have my bracelet coz we trained together and it was digging into me arm when training - so you put it in your pocket and went home with it 

[2] Rack brought a t-shirt back from Ibiza for me and I still havent had it 

[3] I have a collection of men's boxers ...I dont leave anything behind apart from sense of satisfaction :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Conscript

Jem said:


> I have a collection of men's boxers ...I dont leave anything behind apart from sense of satisfaction :lol: :lol: :lol:


Can you wash mine before you send them back please....Oh and I got those 6 duracell AA's you asked for


----------



## Jem

Had my first "HEADFOOK DAY" today ...the very first one of this prep I think !

Head has been scattered all day as a result of a couple of pics ...it happens.

Hope it's better tomorrow LMAO !


----------



## Jem

G-fresh said:


> Can you wash mine before you send them back please....Oh and I got those 6 duracell AA's you asked for


Oh nooooo - I never return them  - oh and the batteries - ffs that was a subtle hint darlink :whistling: ...must try harder or will revert to electronic aid :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Oh nooooo - I never return them  - oh and the batteries - ffs that was a subtle hint darlink :whistling: ...must try harder or will revert to electronic aid :lol: :lol:


oh have you got a BOB (battery operated boyfriend) too lol


----------



## Conscript

Jem said:


> Oh nooooo - I never return them  - oh and the batteries - ffs that was a subtle hint darlink :whistling: ...must try harder or will revert to electronic aid :lol: :lol:


I can only try my best....Good set of lungs on me and I got enough to blow anyone's socks off :innocent:

She really is spesh :blush:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> oh have you got a BOB (battery operated boyfriend) too lol


Sometimes bob is just the job - for all other occasions I have "the hot date" - he's my soft spot :wub:


----------



## ElfinTan

Twinnings Morrocan Tea - it's the future!


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Twinnings Morrocan Tea - it's the future!


Does it actually taste nice though Tan ? 

Hmmm that was day 1 minus coffee ...I only had 2 cups all day coz couldnt face the thought of it without milk ...maybe that's added to my scattered head :confused1: :lol:

Will have a look for it - shopping online tomorrow.


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> Twinnings Morrocan Tea - it's the future!


 :confused1: ????


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> :confused1: ????


what you posting in here for :confused1: - you don't like me, apparently I'm a liar or something ?


----------



## Jem

Moooorning ! well I am tired all this week it would appear ....and I am starting to have knee problems :no:

Feels like a tendon is pulling on the outside of right kneecap ...I dunno how to explain it, but feels like something is being over stretched and that it could quite easily go ping :confused1: ....and the both of them are aching like mad when I do cross trainer at home ...

Must be old age pmsl 

apart from that all is good - I'm suitably hungry all the time, feel nice and flat :whistling: and am sick of protein :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> apart from that all is good - I'm suitably hungry all the time, feel nice and flat :whistling: and am sick of protein :thumbup1:


So smack bang where you should be at this stage then miss..hungry, somewhat motivated, yet bored :thumb:

How's the head today?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> So smack bang where you should be at this stage then miss..hungry, somewhat motivated, yet bored :thumb:
> 
> How's the head today?


head is good kate - just killed the cardio - have this drive again which is nice ...gotta say though, I am NOT loving plain black coffee ...but hey - woke up this morning with such a flat stomach ...dunno what's made the difference there but something has :thumb:


----------



## Jem

3 mice in a pub having a heavy discussion about who's the hardest mouse.

1st mouse says he is, "i go up to mousetraps rip the cheese out and as the bar comes down i benchpress it 30 times and throw it across the room!"

2nd mouse says: "you poof! I get rat poison, crush it into powder & snort it!"

3rd mouse finishes his drink, gets up and walks to the door, where are you going? asked the other 2. "Home, to fukk the Cat!!


----------



## Greyphantom

LMAO got a similar joke to that...

3 blokes sitting round a campfire on one of those super starry nights all talking about how hard they are...

1st guy says, I can walk into a bar in glasgow, yell at the top of my voice all scots are ginger wimps and p!ss all over the scotish flag and walk out without a scratch

2nd guy says pfft thats nothing I can walk into any bar in brixton dressed as a ku klux klan member calling everyone n****rs chanting the bnp anthem and still walk out alive...

3rd guy says nothing, just keeps stirring the fire with his pen1s...


----------



## Jem

LOL is all I have to say really ....


----------



## Hobbio

Pscarb said:


> Unfortunatly this is the sad thing about the male species, in my eyes if you make a child then you help raise it, being a dad is easy any guy with spunk can do it but being a good dad takes special person.....


x 1 million :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Does it actually taste nice though Tan ?
> 
> Hmmm that was day 1 minus coffee ...I only had 2 cups all day coz couldnt face the thought of it without milk ...maybe that's added to my scattered head :confused1: :lol:
> 
> Will have a look for it - shopping online tomorrow.


It's lurvelly.....but there again I like most hippy teas lol! We even used to have a box of herbal teas behind the bar at our local biker/rock pub....tres rock n roll!


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> It's lurvelly.....but there again I like most hippy teas lol! We even used to have a box of herbal teas behind the bar at our local biker/rock pub....tres rock n roll!


Well Im just about to try asda for online shopping - not really an asda girl but giving it a go - so I shall see what herbal teas can find on there ....Paul said camomile today - bleurgh no way jose 

Redbush is quite nice :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

*Chest *

Dbell Flyes

10kgs - 3 x 12

Incline Hammer Press

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

Flat Bench Press Plated Machine

as above

Pec Deck

and

Cables to finish

Threw in 2 sets of dbell pullovers as well

Cardio was a hard slog after that


----------



## Jem

Mooooooorning ! can't believe it's wednesday already - all the plans I had to actually do something worthy this week go right out the window by today coz I tend towards the thought that it's almost the weekend ....LOL

Tired too ! but guess what - Im sure body is co operating now which makes me feel a touch better

Roll on the weekend - social life is good at the min and have plans for Fri & Sat and then a show on Sun but we shall see how much of this I can actually be assed to do !

Bit of a quandary re shows this week - as there is the Nabba Eng & Leeds ....not sure which one to go to !

Nabba Eng is closest

Leeds have a pal wanting me to do tan etc

Is Leamington next week ? as this has Jord and a couple of lads from my gym in it so I really need to be at that one ...

Spoilt for choice really :confused1:


----------



## defdaz

Hi de hi!

Leamy is 9th October Em. Glad you're feeling bit more settled 

Pec dec... gag me.


----------



## Jem

A female dwarf goes to the Doctor's complaining of a sore vagina. The Doctor gets some scissors out & snips around a bit. The dwarf says, 'That feels better what have you done?' The Doctor says, 'I've trimmed the top off your wellies.'


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Hi de hi!
> 
> Leamy is 9th October Em. Glad you're feeling bit more settled
> 
> Pec dec... gag me.


Yush 

Oh how does that work then - arent the Brits then as well :confused1:

Hmm yes everything is prep,prep,prep ....taking over again - gotta try and not lose the plot this time and let life fall apart around me - which is what I did last time :whistling: ...like I was in a trance for 4 months ...

Gag you re pec deck ? why ? :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

LMAO at the dwarf joke... very good... :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

BTW the tea is Liptons!


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> BTW the tea is Liptons!


Couldnt find it so will check elsewhere ... in the meantime got some green tea with lemon which is quite drinkable :thumbup1:

Hmmm got to gym and had a bit of a go at one of me pals coz he keeps taking the p!ss and I wasnt in the mood so told him not to bother doing cardio with me. He took the hump but I really dont care.

Then trained which was fine.... then had a hissy fit at training partner ! [think I am still trying to isolate myself but he just wont fooking have any of it...prob just as well coz I do need him to tell me fcuk off every now and then to put my head straight ...no other person at the gym could do that without risking serious trauma to the head]

Went to do cardio [alone] and then comes the "just a bit of friendly advice" :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Some stripper bloke decided to take it upon himself to comment on the amount of cardio I am doing and to start selling the benefits of those vibration plates to me - offering to take me to some place with him that has them....because [he said] ...it had changed his shape considerably and because he takes his clothes off for a living, [he says] he knows more than most the importance of looking good naked [FCUK OFF GOK WAN :cursing: ]

Now - he's a nice bloke and I dont wanna tell him to fcuk off because he really is only trying to help BUT I dont want to explain that I am actually prepping for a competition blah blah de fcuking blah blah ...so I take the 'smile sweetly and nod along' route ...which makes him ramble on more ...but me heed is already battered and fried ....15 mins he stood there while I'm peddling me heart out on the cross trainer. I've agreed to go with him.....in november :whistling:

Whoof - feel a bit better now I have that outta me system


----------



## Beklet

I use a vibration plate sometimes - mainly as rehab from injuries or to stretch at end of session


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Jem said:


> A female dwarf goes to the Doctor's complaining of a sore vagina. The Doctor gets some scissors out & snips around a bit. The dwarf says, 'That feels better what have you done?' The Doctor says, 'I've trimmed the top off your wellies.'


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> I use a vibration plate sometimes - mainly as rehab from injuries or to stretch at end of session


I know ...I even mentioned him to you  ...said 'yeah it's ok, I know what they are, my friend rates them" ...was hoping it would shut his face ...but it didnt :lol:

I actually wouldnt mind trying them tbh ...just dont have time to go to another gym ffs - Im in this one twice per day


----------



## DB

:lol:



Jem said:


> Some stripper bloke decided to take it upon himself to comment on the amount of cardio I am doing and to start selling the benefits of those vibration plates to me - offering to take me to some place with him that has them....because [he said] ...it had changed his shape considerably and because he takes his clothes off for a living, [he says] he knows more than most the importance of looking good naked [FCUK OFF GOK WAN :cursing: ]
> 
> Now - he's a nice bloke and I dont wanna tell him to fcuk off because he really is only trying to help BUT I dont want to explain that I am actually prepping for a competition blah blah de fcuking blah blah ...so I take the 'smile sweetly and nod along' route ...which makes him ramble on more ...but me heed is already battered and fried ....15 mins he stood there while I'm peddling me heart out on the cross trainer. I've agreed to go with him.....in november :whistling:
> 
> Whoof - feel a bit better now I have that outta me system


Ahhh don't get me started on powerplates or bodycore pro systems! What a lump of sh1t (IMO).

We had a 3 hour training session/lecture at work the other week and it was the biggest waste of time ever! The guy giving the session couldn't answer half the questions being thrown at him.

For astronauts in space to counter muscle wastage when in 0 gravity fine

to burn fat or 'tone up'- errrrrr NA! :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> :lol:
> 
> Ahhh don't get me started on powerplates or bodycore pro systems! What a lump of sh1t (IMO).
> 
> We had a 3 hour training session/lecture at work the other week and it was the biggest waste of time ever! The guy giving the session couldn't answer half the questions being thrown at him.
> 
> For astronauts in space to counter muscle wastage when in 0 gravity fine
> 
> to burn fat or 'tone up'- errrrrr NA! :lol:


Sitting on a tumbledryer would work just as well :laugh:


----------



## Jem

DB said:


> :lol:
> 
> Ahhh don't get me started on powerplates or bodycore pro systems! What a lump of sh1t (IMO).
> 
> We had a 3 hour training session/lecture at work the other week and it was the biggest waste of time ever! The guy giving the session couldn't answer half the questions being thrown at him.
> 
> For astronauts in space to counter muscle wastage when in 0 gravity fine
> 
> to burn fat or 'tone up'- errrrrr NA! :lol:


Not the 'T' word :sneaky2: I really dont need to see it shaking all over the shop anyway  ...trying to avoid head fooks here ...not add to them :lol: :lol: :lol:



Merat said:


> Sitting on a tumbledryer would work just as well :laugh:


Erm ... :whistling: okie dokie ...fooking the lunges off then - will try that instead :thumb: ...blaming you if I still have a saggy ass on stage mind Merat :whistling:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Jem said:


> Erm ... :whistling: okie dokie ...fooking the lunges off then - will try that instead :thumb: ...blaming you if I still have a saggy ass on stage mind Merat :whistling:


LOL! I meant theyd work just as well as those crappy powerplates, but by all means go ahead, just dont come looking for me, as results may vary :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Merat said:


> LOL! I meant theyd work just as well as those crappy powerplates, but by all means go ahead, just dont come looking for me, as results may vary :lol: :thumb:


Shame was pinning my hopes on that :lol:

ah this is a nice pic from sunday


----------



## kirkelliott

hey am backk.. opening a sports supplement store in blackpool 1st october! Promuscle Products..!! been a busy boy! still doin the uk am sittin pretty at 216pounds! hope ur well hunni x


----------



## Big Dawg

Some pretty mean gunnage going on in those pics Jem, it has to be said  x


----------



## Jem

kirkelliott said:


> hey am backk.. opening a sports supplement store in blackpool 1st october! Promuscle Products..!! been a busy boy! still doin the uk am sittin pretty at 216pounds! hope ur well hunni x


Good news then kirk :thumb: very exciting stuff ! Me - just panicking :lol:



AlasTTTair said:


> Some pretty mean gunnage going on in those pics Jem, it has to be said  x


LMAO me thinks they just look fat but thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Ok so it was pointed out to me last night that I dont actually have 11 weeks til show ...I have 8:w00t: :blink: 

Dunno how I managed to lose 3 weeks - and I think it makes a BIG difference considering how much I need to drop in that time ....and I dont think it's possible - speaking to paul as soon as I can :confused1: ...not really sure what else to add coz this has worried the life out of me !


----------



## Beklet

Eek that's not good! As for the plates i'd NEVER use it for a workout it would be pointless lol. Oh no does this mean more cardio?


----------



## defdaz

Morning Jemster!

8 weeks. Anything is possible in 8 weeks, but just thinking out loud, would it be better to diet slowly (and retain your muscle better) and compete in one of the early shows next year? So stay in prep-mode but bump the calories etc. up a bit and take your time. Will allow for skin contraction, muscle retention and by still being on a prep you'll stay strict and go for a moderate weekly weight loss? You love and are more settled during a prep so why rush it, stretch it out. You'll probably even grow! Dunno, just a thought bab!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Eek that's not good! As for the plates i'd NEVER use it for a workout it would be pointless lol. Oh no does this mean more cardio?


Well Im really on maximum 2 hours per day - but have sat and sun off at the min so dunno will wait and see what paul says ...prob 7 days a week now - needs must I suppose 



defdaz said:


> Morning Jemster!
> 
> 8 weeks. Anything is possible in 8 weeks, but just thinking out loud, would it be better to diet slowly (and retain your muscle better) and compete in one of the early shows next year? So stay in prep-mode but bump the calories etc. up a bit and take your time. Will allow for skin contraction, muscle retention and by still being on a prep you'll stay strict and go for a moderate weekly weight loss? You love and are more settled during a prep so why rush it, stretch it out. You'll probably even grow! Dunno, just a thought bab!


Well no not really - my head wont let me do that - it wont let me give up without giving the next 8 weeks a good wellying ...next show would be may and there is no fcuking way Im dieting until then ...that's too far off and it's a slippery slope - I'd lose focus...and who wants to diet for that amount of time? I'd wanna up the carbs and build over that timescale.

Anyway have spoken to paul - if he'd said, no not possible - then I may have thrown the towel in ...but he knows full well that to give up would do my head more damage than good and he's a prepared as I am to dial things in sooner and really up the tempo

so bring it on - next 8 weeks will be tough but then - I never do make life easy for myself [gotta have something to whinge about havent i?] ...and it is only 8 weeks - how painful can it be :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> how painful can it be


 :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> :thumb:


That means ....no oats, white fish...keto :scared: :crying: :wacko:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hsmann87

keto is awesome! good luck...final 8 weeks...destroy it:thumb:


----------



## Jem

hsmann87 said:


> keto is awesome! good luck...final 8 weeks...destroy it:thumb:


yeah awesome :whistling: - More awesome is my ability to break off parts of my poor car and walk into doors & walls ...still gotta be peanut butter in there so all is not lost eh :lol: :lol: :lol:

anyway I dont even know that's the plan - will get it on saturday ...just guessing


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> That means ....no oats, white fish...keto :scared: :crying: :wacko:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


P&V


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> P&V


YUMMY YUM YUM 

P&O :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ah24

Jem said:


> so bring it on - next 8 weeks will be tough but then - I never do make life easy for myself [gotta have something to whinge about havent i?] ...and it is only 8 weeks - how painful can it be :lol: :lol: :lol:


EXACTLY the attitude to have.

It'll be fkin tough but make it all the more worth it after.

As you know, my prep didn't go 100% to plan and I had to change things drastically in the last 3weeks. Went from 245g carbs, straight to 60, then straight to protein & veg days (4 in a row before the show!) As well as going from 1 cardio session upto 3 for a couple of the days. Hard work but you can deffo do it!

I'm sure Paul will have some tricks up his sleeve and keep you on the straight and narrow


----------



## Jem

ah24 said:


> EXACTLY the attitude to have.
> 
> It'll be fkin tough but make it all the more worth it after.
> 
> As you know, my prep didn't go 100% to plan and I had to change things drastically in the last 3weeks. Went from 245g carbs, straight to 60, then straight to protein & veg days (4 in a row before the show!) As well as going from 1 cardio session upto 3 for a couple of the days. Hard work but you can deffo do it!
> 
> I'm sure Paul will have some tricks up his sleeve and keep you on the straight and narrow


So far as this is concerned...Paul's tricks consist of 8 weeks of protein and veg I think :lol: :lol: :lol: and that's fine so long as my head can cope with it ...cardio is up there anyway so that cant get a lot worse

Mentally - that's the prob I will have - I turn into a clumsy monster type thing - look my bestest but no one wants to know me coz Im scary ...even so - that's probably for the best too

Who knows perhaps this prep I will actually master the art of telling vulture like people to fook off :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Good Evening ! well had a horrid day ....has been a long one too - feels like 3 days ago when I woke up this morning with the awful realisation that I had 3 weeks less than I thought ! 

Anyway. as I recall - last thursday was a real low day for me too ....wonder why this is ? :confused1:

It would seem that everything floats to the surface on thursday and I have to confront horrid things

....good news is - day is nearly over and it's the weekend:bounce:...not seeing hot date this weekend though - tis a shame but cant be helped ...going out tomorrow night and then I am assuming I will be absolutely fooked by saturday anyway so no plans for anything else ...even sacking the idea of going to a show on sunday

Oh and have had a decent job prospect pop up - dont really wanna commit to anything ...say I get it and have a month before I start ...well that's 4 weeks out from comp  but needs must ..not sure how my boy will cope with the changes which is the biggest worry but I have to do something before christmas.


----------



## Jem

Mooooooooorning ...guess what ? tis friday ...everything looks better from this day on !


----------



## defdaz

Morning jemster! I think Roland Keeting knew what he was on about eh with that song 'life is a rollercoaster' :lol:

IT'S FRIDAY!!! Woop!! Hope you have a very productive days and fingers crossed for you with that job. Now find me one please.


----------



## chrisj22

defdaz said:


> Morning jemster! I think *Roland* Keeting knew what he was on about eh with that song 'life is a rollercoaster' :lol:
> 
> IT'S FRIDAY!!! Woop!! Hope you have a very productive days and fingers crossed for you with that job. Now find me one please.


Ah, that was a cracking track, but I've never heard Roland's version, just Ronan's..... :lol:

Maybe it was his brother.

'Hello der, moy name's Ronan and dis is my bruda Roland'


----------



## defdaz

LOL! Ronan... damnit  Thanks for the correction.

PS It's rude to comment in a journal and not actually speak to the journal host 

Now we're even! :lol:


----------



## chrisj22

Oh, I have posted on this journal, but you probably can't see them from seeing all your 5 million posts a day in here 

I think you're getting confused between your own journal and Jems  :lol:

Em knows I have a little place for her in my big heart  :laugh:


----------



## defdaz

chrisj22 said:


> Oh, I have posted on this journal, but you probably can't see them from seeing all your 5 million posts a day in here
> 
> I think you're getting confused between your own journal and Jems  :lol:
> 
> Em knows I have a little place for her in my big heart  :laugh:


Wow, have I got a hater?! :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

LMFAO !!!!

Oh my - hahahahahahaha this cheered me up :lol:  :lol:

LOL @ chris re Roland :thumb: ...daz mention roland and I think of roland rat - he was ace [they dont make them like that anymore - yeeeeeeeeeeah rat faaaaaaaans ....and kevin the gerbil :laugh:]

aye it's a rollercoaster - some haterz are loving it when Im miserable so it's a good job Im more up than down :thumb:

Right - put in here about that job - so that I actually do something about it ... :cool2: ...and re yours daz - you never know, things might actually pan out nicely re the 3D modelling :bounce:

All your support is much appreciated - spesh when you say lovely things like you have a place in your heart for me  I like it :tongue:

.....and my lovely training partner, that I've been so ghastly to [do you like the Enid Blyton speak ? :whistling: ] ...has suggested that we go to a spa tonight to relax and have a massage. Sounds like a wicked idea to me :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## chrisj22

defdaz said:


> Wow, have I got a hater?! :laugh: :thumb:


pmsl, I'm a lover not a hater :thumb:

I just don't comment in journals too much, more of a reader.

I even read yours princess, x


----------



## defdaz

Denial isn't a river in Africa Chris.

Come on, just tell me why you're acting like a jealous little boy; so filled with hate and envy. It's okay, don't be scared, just let it out. It'll do you good, I promise. :blush:


----------



## chrisj22

If you're being serious, I'd advise you to stop crying and man up. If you're being sarky, then it's kinda hard to interpret on a screen. 

Jealous is something I am not of you, with the greatest respect Daz. IMO, I haven't even remotely come across as jealous - I was having a bit of banter, ya know, like us lads do.

And if you're referring to my comment about how many times you post on this thread, then you really are acting like a petulant child - again,I was trying to have a giggle.

Seriously mate, if I had a problem with you I'd make it clear. I pretty much keep myself to myself on here and you'll know I don't go about looking to be an ar$e as I've been on here a pretty long time and the older members will vouch for that.

Anyway, this is Jems journal and this is the internet. I'm not getting into a debate over something so inconsequential as this.

Peace


----------



## rs007

Whats the plan for the weekend Jem, you allowed a cheat day/meal?

After 8 mint even?

I am goign to pm Paul and tell him you were calling him a wee poofy oompa loompa in pms to me, just so you get fk all


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Jem  s hun glad to see you are smiling! Feck i got a panic on but im trying to keep calm... hmm anyway err yeah thats a bout it lol xx


----------



## Jem

:whistling: not quite sure what's happening here  daz I really dont think chris has a problem hun - so now can we just get back to what this journal's for ......and by this I mean food & inane chatter :lol: :lol: :lol: We all love each other dont we? ...say 'yes jem' :tongue:



rs007 said:


> Whats the plan for the weekend Jem, you allowed a cheat day/meal?
> 
> After 8 mint even?
> 
> I am goign to pm Paul and tell him you were calling him a wee poofy oompa loompa in pms to me, just so you get fk all


LOL fook knows rams - will find oot tomorrow, he likes to maintain an aura of intrigue and suspense does our pauliechops :laugh:

Oh and did I mention that you're a big willie-fingered stirrer, Handingo ? 

Dunno what you're so feckin happy about anyway - you're smack bang on the keto alongside me anyhow chicken chops :lol: :lol: :lol:



Bettyboo said:


> Hiya Jem  s hun glad to see you are smiling! Feck i got a panic on but im trying to keep calm... hmm anyway err yeah thats a bout it lol xx


Haha T - it's friday thank feck - makes all the bad things disappear ! Will speak to you either tonight or tomorrow if you like - just let me know if you need owt - rants are fine too, dont try and deal with headfooks on your own coz those last minute doubts will creep up on you with a vengeance ok ? xxx


----------



## Greyphantom

What she said T...


----------



## defdaz

chrisj22 said:


> If you're being serious, I'd advise you to stop crying and man up. If you're being sarky, then it's kinda hard to interpret on a screen.
> 
> Jealous is something I am not of you, with the greatest respect Daz. IMO, I haven't even remotely come across as jealous - I was having a bit of banter, ya know, like us lads do.
> 
> And if you're referring to my comment about how many times you post on this thread, then you really are acting like a petulant child - again,I was trying to have a giggle.
> 
> Seriously mate, if I had a problem with you I'd make it clear. I pretty much keep myself to myself on here and you'll know I don't go about looking to be an ar$e as I've been on here a pretty long time and the older members will vouch for that.
> 
> Anyway, this is Jems journal and this is the internet. I'm not getting into a debate over something so inconsequential as this.
> 
> Peace


You're right this is Jem's journal (sorry Jem, this guy has wound me up a treat!), and you're right you have pi55ed me off. Firstly because you take the pis5 when I don't know you from Jack. I've never even noticed any of your posts before today. Then you insinuate I'm always in this journal like some seedy ba5tard when in actual fact me and Jem used to train together. Then you call me princess, still not getting the fact that I don't know you, you're not my friend and so you're 'humour', for what it is, isn't going to go down well. Fair enough I'd say?

So yep, peace.


----------



## chrisj22

:lol: first off, quit the respect crap coz im not asking permission to comment on something you post - you're dreaming.

Everything you have presumed in your post couldnt be further away from the truth.

If you really think i was insinuating what you believe me to be, well you're completely wrong.

And yep, you're right, you don't know me from sh1t so why the big bravado bullsh1t in your last post making out i've disrespected you? Jem(and many others on here) know what i'm like and they dont expect me to kiss their a$$ before having a laugh with them, so why the fcuk you think its wrong for anybody to have a laugh with someone they dont personally know on an internet forum is beyond mey...

You dont have to know someone personally on here to have a laugh.

We'll agree to disagree, but i know exactly the way i intended it to be, which wasn't yours.


----------



## Greyphantom

Oh Oh I want some ar$e kissing... I'm sick and need some special caring... lol...  *cough*... *cough* ?


----------



## Beklet

Greyphantom said:


> Oh Oh I want some ar$e kissing... I'm sick and need some special caring... lol...  *cough*... *cough* ?


Aw Grey I'm sorry.....promise that even though my back's all better now I'll let you beat me at rows :wub:


----------



## Jem

HUH ??? it's like groundhog day on here ...Im stuck on page 692 and it wont let me move although it says there are 698 pages !!! what is happening LMAO


----------



## Bettyboo

haha im having the same prob i cant get to your last page pmsl x


----------



## Jem

I dunno what's going on with it ....it's like there are secret pages LMAO !!!


----------



## Bettyboo

haha written in special code that only special people can read pmsl ...x


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> haha written in special code that only special people can read pmsl ...x


But me is spesh :cursing: :lol: :lol:

I dont think there are any more posts - but post count is wrong as well :confused1: ...this is definitely not our diet heeds is it  ...have asked the boss anyhoo :thumb: ...can anyone else see what T and I mean ? haha


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol special secret pages have disapearded lol


----------



## jw007

defdaz said:


> You're right this is Jem's journal (sorry Jem, this guy has wound me up a treat!), and you're right you have pi55ed me off. Firstly because you take the pis5 when I don't know you from Jack. I've never even noticed any of your posts before today. Then you insinuate I'm always in this journal like some seedy ba5tard when in actual fact me and Jem used to train together. Then you call me princess, still not getting the fact that I don't know you, you're not my friend and so you're 'humour', for what it is, isn't going to go down well. Fair enough I'd say?
> 
> So yep, peace.


 :confused1: Am I allowed to post in here??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Err Hi Jem:thumb:

Carry on:rockon:


----------



## Irish Beast

I love breast and booze.

text me sometime :_)


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Lol special secret pages have disapearded lol


I know ...the plot thickens :lol: :lol: :lol: now making me think pages have been deleted


----------



## Jem

jw007 said:


> :confused1: Am I allowed to post in here??? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Err Hi Jem:thumb:
> 
> Carry on:rockon:


FOOK ! you must be bored 

LMAO - not sure, ask daz :lol: :lol: :lol:



Irish Beast said:


> I love breast and booze.
> 
> text me sometime :_)


I know you do S - and I will sometime  ...might even pop onto UGM and see what exciting things are occurring :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

bizzario lol well i am not doing much no kids they are at their dads hmm what you up to ? x


----------



## jw007

Jem said:


> FOOK ! you must be bored
> 
> *LMAO - not sure, ask daz* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I know you do S - and I will sometime  ...might even pop onto UGM and see what exciting things are occurring :whistling:


I was going to ask "princess" but didnt want to duck to avoid flying handbags..... Hes trained with you, you know

I do lurk jem, I do lurk time to time:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> bizzario lol well i am not doing much no kids they are at their dads hmm what you up to ? x


SH!T I'm supposed to be at the Hare n Hounds :confused1: ...at 9 :lol: ...forgot all about it and can hear phone going but I cant find it 

Erm I'm late ...again ...and Im still in gym stuff :whistling: and I'm sweaty :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Pmsl Jem! All be quiet so Jem can hear the phone ssssh lol x


----------



## Jem

jw007 said:


> I was going to ask "princess" but didnt want to duck to avoid flying handbags..... Hes trained with you, you know
> 
> I do lurk jem, I do lurk time to time:thumbup1:


  you're just stirring now :lol:

...lurking is good, I like lurking, I lurk all over the shop :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

chrisj22 said:


> :lol: first off, quit the respect crap coz im not asking permission to comment on something you post - you're dreaming.
> 
> Everything you have presumed in your post couldnt be further away from the truth.
> 
> If you really think i was insinuating what you believe me to be, well you're completely wrong.
> 
> And yep, you're right, you don't know me from sh1t so why the big bravado bullsh1t in your last post making out i've disrespected you? Jem(and many others on here) know what i'm like and they dont expect me to kiss their a$$ before having a laugh with them, so why the fcuk you think its wrong for anybody to have a laugh with someone they dont personally know on an internet forum is beyond mey...
> 
> You dont have to know someone personally on here to have a laugh.
> 
> We'll agree to disagree, but i know exactly the way i intended it to be, which wasn't yours.


You know what, I took offense at your posts. You upset me, Chris.

Anyway, let me apologise for getting upset and writing what I did. All the best.


----------



## defdaz

jw007 said:


> I was going to ask "princess" but didnt want to duck to avoid flying handbags..... Hes trained with you, you know
> 
> I do lurk jem, I do lurk time to time:thumbup1:


Thanks jw007. I'm honoured.


----------



## Bettyboo

Good morning Jem


----------



## 3752

Lads let's keep it out of jem's journal.....

Emma you forgot to do something today?


----------



## chrisj22

Yeah, apologies Jem and Paul


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> Lads let's keep it out of jem's journal.....
> 
> Emma you forgot to do something today?


Hold yer horses - Only just got up, doing it now midst oats :lol:


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> Yeah, apologies Jem and Paul


No worries chris 

I like the pair of you and my head was a bit too frazzled yesterday to see why it all blew up out of nowhere :lol: I dont expect either of you to be kissing and making up but would be nice :thumbup1:

Oooooooooooooh BOOOOOOOOOOOM - what did I say about PHIL HEATH ...just what did I say ? ..oh yeah, it was me that said Phil for Mr O :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: and everyone said no chance.....a hot Mr O - that would be nice :beer:

Paul have sent the template :cool2:


----------



## Kate1976

Hey miss - when are u getting to the brits?

Be good to catch up


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey miss - when are u getting to the brits?
> 
> Be good to catch up


think we're just going for the sunday - the other two wont be 'allowed' to come and stay over with me :lol: :lol: :lol: ..which is a shame coz I would have liked to be there for the sat night ....meh I'm dieting anyway :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Been a bit neglectful of this lately and tbh still dont have much to add considering Im not really posting training, diet or pics 

it is at this point that I just cba to update anything with regards to prep because it's just boring - it's just being done 

Still surprisingly strong at this 8 week point which may change over the next fortnight as things are tightening up from this point.

Still managed 240kg for 12 reps [easily] on leg press and hams are stronger than they have ever been [sLDL 60kg are a cinch now so might try and up it next week] - must admit, I really like hitting them first - it has made a difference, they are still tight though, I really, really should stretch 

For the first time ever, I almost vomited doing calves of all things ...never understood it when people talk about being sick ...well I was nearly there

Legs & back are ok - not really concerned about them.

weak points

- still my @rse...although it has improved, it's gonna take a long time - age doesnt help but Im doing all I can

- thickness of waist - I'm just not blessed with that shape - I am straight up and down. I've taken deads out [apart from SLDL] to try and avoid adding thickness [as Im sure it does] and Im avoiding training obliques for the same reason ...any suggestions here are helpful - Im just going with what I feel.

Tired all of the time - hard to fit everything in the day

...and that's it I think


----------



## Greyphantom

Sounds like you are still doing well in the prep Jem... I see we are now at the stage where we get to hear about your ar$e :thumb: its fine trust me... will be interesting to see if you notice any difference dropping the deads re waist thickness...


----------



## 3752

i apologise for the late mail...Emma.... mail has been sent


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Sounds like you are still doing well in the prep Jem... I see we are now at the stage where we get to hear about your ar$e :thumb: its fine trust me... will be interesting to see if you notice any difference dropping the deads re waist thickness...


Head is good this time around - well better at least ! It's a fooking hobby and I think it's easy to forget that and treat it like the be all ....which it isnt of course because comps come and go ...and when they're over, you're stranded and have to pick up the pieces of your life that you frittered away with moods and neglect 

Just doing what I can in the time restraints and making no promises, adding no pressure. What will be, will be !



Pscarb said:


> i apologise for the late mail...Emma.... mail has been sent


No probs - replied with query


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya hun x


----------



## clairey.h

all doom and gloom....handbags at the ready, and man on man action....so business as usual in here then 

swear you gave me a ****ty cold over the phone whorebag.............

lmfao 'what will be will be' yeah yeah yeah blah blah blah.... yes emma you are sooo laid back arnt you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

"Character cannot be developed in ease and quiet. Only through experience of trial and suffering can the soul be strengthened, ambition inspired, and success achieved."

Helen Keller


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya hun x


Hi T - hope you are well hun :thumb:



clairey.h said:


> all doom and gloom....handbags at the ready, and man on man action....so business as usual in here then
> 
> swear you gave me a ****ty cold over the phone whorebag.............
> 
> lmfao 'what will be will be' yeah yeah yeah blah blah blah.... yes emma you are sooo laid back arnt you :lol: :lol: :lol:


whatever biatch  yep laid back coz you kicked my ass into touch :thumb: ....and said the precise opposite of what I thought you were going to say :cool2: ...and despite the fact that I am wonderful, I cannot yet pass on viruses via telecommunication 



LittleChris said:


> "Character cannot be developed in ease and quiet. Only through experience of trial and suffering can the soul be strengthened, ambition inspired, and success achieved."
> 
> Helen Keller


Like these little quotes you are partial to at the moment chris :thumbup1: Done my suffering though thanks - no more tar muchly


----------



## Bettyboo

yeah im good tired long day in uni today was there at half 8 finished at 6 grr lol

Back to the gym tomorrow yay  x


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> yeah im good tired long day in uni today was there at half 8 finished at 6 grr lol
> 
> Back to the gym tomorrow yay  x


Hope you've had some nice food then T ? and I hope you've had well wishes from all and sundry on your new title Miss P :thumb: well done chickie boo xx


----------



## Jem

Love this !! haha made me smile last night :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello hun, im im Uni in the common room lol facebook has been banned do we are all bored lol casnt acess it until after 4pm here lol xx


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Been a bit neglectful of this lately and tbh still dont have much to add considering Im not really posting training, diet or pics
> 
> it is at this point that I just cba to update anything with regards to prep because it's just boring - it's just being done
> 
> Still surprisingly strong at this 8 week point which may change over the next fortnight as things are tightening up from this point.
> 
> Still managed 240kg for 12 reps [easily] on leg press and hams are stronger than they have ever been [sLDL 60kg are a cinch now so might try and up it next week] - must admit, I really like hitting them first - it has made a difference, they are still tight though, I really, really should stretch
> 
> For the first time ever, I almost vomited doing calves of all things ...never understood it when people talk about being sick ...well I was nearly there
> 
> Legs & back are ok - not really concerned about them.
> 
> weak points
> 
> - still my @rse...although it has improved, it's gonna take a long time - age doesnt help but Im doing all I can
> 
> - thickness of waist - I'm just not blessed with that shape - I am straight up and down. I've taken deads out [apart from SLDL] to try and avoid adding thickness [as Im sure it does] and Im avoiding training obliques for the same reason ...any suggestions here are helpful - Im just going with what I feel.
> 
> Tired all of the time - hard to fit everything in the day
> 
> ...and that's it I think


Hee hee he. We were watching you do ya calves in your little yellow short shorts. hahahahaha


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Hee hee he. We were watching you do ya calves in your little yellow short shorts. hahahahaha


yeah you mean suffering  ...have to wear shorts on legs day ....or....perhaps I should get some of those tight red lycra leggings petie pooh coz I've heard that's what real hardcore soul glow bbers wear :whistling:  :lol:


----------



## XJPX

gd lifts ems, get tht sldl weight going up  , push urself  x


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> gd lifts ems, get tht sldl weight going up  , push urself  x


I'm pushing Jord - now you smash it this time y'hear ?  ..what class are you doing this time - Mark T was asking [lad that came 4th with the tats]. Been doing me morning cardio with him and he's trying for the classics but still has couple kilos to drop. Think he is dreading being up against you tbh as I told him you were looking tight :thumb: See you soon chick x


----------



## Jem

Moooooorning ...sorry it's quiet - can't be @rsed coz journals are getting a whole load of shoite lately 

For the record - I don't really give a flying fook what anyone thinks of my rants and thoughts in here. This is MY journal, for ME and my pals on here - if you dont like me, dont like my posts, then don't fooking read it :thumb:

The thoughts I write down are impulsive and real - and frame of mind can change dramatically from one hour to the next ....don't assume that you know me in entirety from what is in here. You don't 

What you see, is what you get though. I dont hide and I am as direct in person as I am on here - there's no angles with me. I'm a sociable person and look forward to meeting more of you at the Brits coz I'm there with bells on [albeit dieting so if I growl you know why :thumbup1: ]

...and breathe :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

A whale is swimming along -and comes across a ship , so he swims underneath it and blows air out his top capsizing the ship ! A shark comes along seeing all the men in the water , and says to the whale - are you going to eat them , the whale says , no -i dont mind giving blow jobs , but swallowing seaman is out of the question ! ;-)


----------



## Bettyboo

ello phiff jsut got back from gym lol first day back today ouch i felt it dong cardio. Hope you is ok jemster xx


----------



## Jem

Fine thanks T - if a touch bored !

Boooooored .......have nothing to say here except is there anything wrong with adding gelatine to your shakes and then letting them set - coz they taste better than a pro dessert when made with USN pistachio ....amazing in fact !


----------



## 3752

How you doing with the new plan Emma?


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> How you doing with the new plan Emma?


it's ok paul - all going smoothly,

Re diet: not loving fish but needs must 

....and where's me peanut butter ?  Truthfully though, I'm better off without it [she says kamikaze/masochisto stylie :cursing: ] as it cancels out the urge to just add that ickle bit extra on the spoon when Im hungry :innocent:

see coz 25g is about a level spoon - and I reckon I can fit about 50g on a spoon easily ...erm not that I have tried ...ever :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

Flying visit  xx


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Flying visit  xx


New avi  ...nowt to say either

fook this prep is boring :whistling: x


----------



## RACK

Had to have an updated avi seen as I'm about 2st heavier than the previous one haha

Ohhhhhh got a fair bit going on, just not training related.......... so would pretty much fit in here well hahaha You know the usual, Me + Girls (yes more than 1) = trouble!!!!

Seems like all is going well prep wise though, apart from the fish lol


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Had to have an updated avi seen as I'm about 2st heavier than the previous one haha
> 
> Ohhhhhh got a fair bit going on, just not training related.......... so would pretty much fit in here well hahaha You know the usual, Me + Girls (yes more than 1) = trouble!!!!
> 
> Seems like all is going well prep wise though, apart from the fish lol


conscious decision to move away from training related stuff tbh - journals are pretty much slated these days so mindless gossip is the way forward I think. If this facebook thing goes ahead I will delete journal anyway - maybe it's time.

CBA with mannage at the minute, get more body conscious the more prep kicks in ...and more doubtful of compliments...I just become an over analysing fool tbh

You going Brits J ?


----------



## RACK

I know exactly what you mean. Paul knows about my training and diet so no real need to have a journal anymore.

Over analysing fool is just what prep does to ya (I'm also chuckling at the ANAL bit  )

I'll be there on the sunday but not all weekend. And this time I PROMISE I'll BBM ya when I get in there. Was a bit hectic in Brum the other week. No reception then 20 texts all at once.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Paul knows about my training and diet so no real need to have a journal anymore.
> 
> Over analysing fool is just what prep does to ya (I'm also chuckling at the ANAL bit  )
> 
> I'll be there on the sunday but not all weekend. And this time I PROMISE I'll BBM ya when I get in there. Was a bit hectic in Brum the other week. No reception then 20 texts all at once.


pmsl why you laughing at anal you clown :lol: ...I had to look at that post again - was wondering what I had written ! ...

Yeah will see you on the sunday ...Im prob not going until then anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

an over *anal*ysing


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> an over *anal*ysing


good grief :lol: :lol: :lol: think my son would giggle at that ....are you sure you're getting it at the minute :confused1:


----------



## RACK

Not anal, but I'm working on it. I can't exactly "sneak" it in can I hahahahah


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Not anal, but I'm working on it. I can't exactly "sneak" it in can I hahahahah


Nope it doesnt quite work like that ....and if you can 'sneak' it in - then either one or both of you has serious genitalia issues :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> yeah you mean suffering  ...have to wear shorts on legs day ....or....perhaps I should get some of those tight red lycra leggings petie pooh coz I've heard that's what real hardcore soul glow bbers wear :whistling:  :lol:


Listen. My red ones are very fetching. Show off all me bumps in all the right places........ so I'm told. Bit ****ed, can't find my blue ones. Don't worry next Iron Works visit I'll be wearing them for all to see. :bounce: lol


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> I'm pushing Jord - now you smash it this time y'hear ?  ..what class are you doing this time - Mark T was asking [lad that came 4th with the tats]. Been doing me morning cardio with him and he's trying for the classics but still has couple kilos to drop. Think he is dreading being up against you tbh as I told him you were looking tight :thumb: See you soon chick x


iv decided not to do the leamington hun, im real real close to being the condition i want, but im stil not quite there, so am giving myself a cuple more weeks of hard work and doing the hercules instead where i shud b bang on all going well


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello back on diet = not alot to say  hope you is well x


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Listen. My red ones are very fetching. Show off all me bumps in all the right places........ so I'm told. Bit ****ed, can't find my blue ones. Don't worry next Iron Works visit I'll be wearing them for all to see. :bounce: lol


yes linford :lol:



XJPX said:


> iv decided not to do the leamington hun, im real real close to being the condition i want, but im stil not quite there, so am giving myself a cuple more weeks of hard work and doing the hercules instead where i shud b bang on all going well


Oh that saves me a trip on sunday then - thank god for that :thumb:

erm when is the hercules though ? what about the brits ? I'm confused ?



Bettyboo said:


> Ello back on diet = not alot to say  hope you is well x


Good T - best to do that I think - you can pile on a lot in a short space of time haha [i should know :whistling: ] You're far more disciplined than me I think ! x


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Good T - best to do that I think - you can pile on a lot in a short space of time haha [i should know :whistling: ] You're far more disciplined than me I think ! x


I just have a personal point to prove to myself and a few other :whistling: xx


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> I just have a personal point to prove to myself and a few other :whistling: xx


to yourself yes - can understand that one 

fcuk what anyone else thinks though T - if someone is negative towards you - nowt you do can change that ...you can be the nicest person in the world and they will still find issues & stir sh!t no matter what you say or do - so fcuk them :thumbup1: Best to remember how you were treated and hold it against them forever LMAO - too many fickle inconsistent people in this world mate - stick with those you know you can rely on [which wont be many]


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> to yourself yes - can understand that one
> 
> fcuk what anyone else thinks though T - if someone is negative towards you - nowt you do can change that ...you can be the nicest person in the world and they will still find issues & stir sh!t no matter what you say or do - so fcuk them :thumbup1: Best to remember how you were treated and hold it against them forever LMAO - too many fickle inconsistent people in this world mate - stick with those you know you can rely on [which wont be many]


   bless ya Jemster xx


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> yes linford :lol:
> 
> *
> Oh that saves me a trip on sunday then - thank god for that * :thumb:
> 
> *
> erm when is the hercules though ? what about the brits ? I'm confused ? *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Good T - best to do that I think - you can pile on a lot in a short space of time haha [i should know :whistling: ] You're far more disciplined than me I think ! x


aww haha, the hercules is the week after the brits, so no brits for me this year...i cud of probaly competed this weekend but im jus lacking the sharpness in my quads tht i need a cuple weeks to get...


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> aww haha, the hercules is the week after the brits, so no brits for me this year...i cud of probaly competed this weekend but im jus lacking the sharpness in my quads tht i need a cuple weeks to get...


oh that surprises me J - your new pics look good to me - but then, suppose you are adamant now that nothing less than no.1 is good enough now and are not prepared to compromise at all ....dont blame you :thumb:

Well - dont really have much to add - could post training I suppose but then that's just boring too :lol:

I am loving chest at the minute for some odd reason - started free flat benching too and I love it - bizarro coz only did 50's as not used to it - but I like it a lot. Not convinced that it hits my chest better than incline bench ...I dont feel it as much :confused1:

Hating doing bis and shoulders ...HATE HATE HATE - still have dodgy tennisy elbowy thang going on and it hurts sometimes so that I actually think I am sub-consciously holding back on biceps.

As for delts - well, I am hating the side delt machine - harder to cheat than on dbell lat raises ...so I get beasted on it ...and hate hammer strength thing.

Everything else is ok tbh


----------



## Jem

Bitten the bullet and actually applied for a job in the real world today ! ...sad that I cant be a lady of leisure but redundancy money is erm ...dwindling and Im gonna be in deep do-dos unless I get something next month ...4 weeks out as well ...never mind - needs must and all that


----------



## defdaz

Jem said:


> Bitten the bullet and actually applied for a job in the real world today ! ...sad that I cant be a lady of leisure but redundancy money is erm ...dwindling and Im gonna be in deep do-dos unless I get something next month ...4 weeks out as well ...never mind - needs must and all that


Great news Em, good luck! You can have mine if you fancy, handed my notice in yesterday! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Great news Em, good luck! You can have mine if you fancy, handed my notice in yesterday! :thumbup1:


Deffo dont want yours - I would stab your boss in the eye 

Grrreat news though - doing self emp stuff then ??? tell me tell meeee :thumbup1:

I had my old, old boss [multi millionaire [email protected]] add me on FB this morning ...wonder what that's all about - we shall see :confused1: ...things all crop up at once with me ..


----------



## Bettyboo

Good luck jemster


----------



## Jem

Thanks T x

Well bugger me backwards if I havent had THE most successful day in like forever :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Successfully applied for a job [which is a miracle in itself considering how lazy prep makes me]....then as if that wasnt enough of an achievement for one day...went to the gym and managed to :

- Discuss bikini plans with my gorgeous friend who is custom making mine as a template for her new venture - she is meeting with a designer tomorrow and then it's all under-way :thumb:

- Meet another competitor just moved here from the cayman islands ...who is also a beautician and she:

- is doing my make up for the show

- offered me the use of 3 bikinis should mine not be back from india on time

- help me with my posing and routine as of monday

- even gave me the opportunity to travel to miami next june as part of her comp team who are competing there LMFAO

...AND I have a new cardio buddy who manages to stay the distance 

Fab day - all these things are just landing on me - I was so tired and battered ..and lovely, generous people are appearing from seemingly nowhere to help me :rockon:


----------



## Greyphantom

Man when the sun shines it shines hot... go Jem...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Man when the sun shines it shines hot... go Jem...


cant believe it D - I'm so humbled and my faith in human nature has been redeemed somewhat  ...maybe karma really is giving me something back at long fookin last :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

That lass from the Cayman Islands sounds like the loveliest person on the planet!! She just happened to move to brum and choose Iron Works to train at!! How amazing is that?! Do you think she had a calling? 'Gowww to Bruuuummmm. Be ultra-especially-brobdingnagianly nice to the tall geordie lass at the Iron Wooorrrrrrkssss. Kthanxbye' :thumb:

As of Tuesday I'll be unemployed Em, woop! Something will come up... er fingers crossed.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> That lass from the Cayman Islands sounds like the loveliest person on the planet!! She just happened to move to brum and choose Iron Works to train at!! How amazing is that?! Do you think she had a calling? 'Gowww to Bruuuummmm. Be ultra-especially-brobdingnagianly nice to the tall geordie lass at the Iron Wooorrrrrrkssss. Kthanxbye' :thumb:
> 
> As of Tuesday I'll be unemployed Em, woop! Something will come up... er fingers crossed.


Ha her fella has trained here for years on and off ....he was prepping his team for a show in florida and she was in it too ...blossomed from there and she moved here 5 weeks ago. She had never even seen his house etc. Lucky for her - she now has a beautiful home. That's love eh :thumb:

Cain Leathem - He runs GB Fitness and preps people ...Silvana who won in Linny's show, is prepped by him. It's just weird how we got talking ...but then again, such a rarity to see another female training in my gym, that I do generally strike up a convo.

Anyway - we're all gonna sit down and have a natter ..and from Monday - im starting me routine with her :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

God it's really great stuff - Im dead chuffed !

Erm good luck on the job front LMAO


----------



## Jem

Pfffft sooooooooo tired this morning was hard to get up for fasted cardio being as it is normally my day of rest ...got there eventually and slogged it on the extra hard cross trainer they have in there ...chatted about NLP and schizzle for 40 mins with the stripper blokey - he is actually v intelligent ...passed the time anyhow !

...and nice man from garage next door sorted out the seat flipping mechanism which has failed on both seats which means anyone getting in the back has to climb over ....quite funny watching an 18 stone man trying to do that last week when we went to the brum show. ...once again - he charged me one can of red bull - I like this method of payment hahaha

and that's it

weight loss is pants on scales ...not showing like it should be - not a lot I can do tbh 'cept follow the programme ...have 7 weeks to go and am giving it my all but what can I do - cry pmsl ? everything is in place, it should be shifting faster and it's not ..so whatever LOL ...cry in 7 weeks mebbe - just not yet ...


----------



## jstarcarr

Keep up the good work you will prob just go down in weight all of a sudden , I stay same for ages then all of sudden drop a kilo or two then nothing for a week or two again. Dont know how you can do fasted cardio, I dont evan do normal cardio it would kill me lol


----------



## MissBC

keep going babe you have done so well so far, and dont forget the scales dont always tell the truth, if your looking different and seeing changes then ignore what the scales say as it can feck with your head  they are the devil :devil2:


----------



## Jem

jstarcarr said:


> Keep up the good work you will prob just go down in weight all of a sudden , I stay same for ages then all of sudden drop a kilo or two then nothing for a week or two again. Dont know how you can do fasted cardio, I dont evan do normal cardio it would kill me lol


Ha - I love it during the week ...much nicer than post-weights [that hurty hurts]...weekends though MEH :cursing:

yeah well re scales... that has to happen at some point - it's not really possible for it to linger around me for that much longer given what I am putting into losing it :lol: just wish it would fooking hurry up you know :whistling:

Sending pics to Paul tomorrow coz tbf I lose all sense of rationale post-weigh in so I cant be objective about how I look - I NEED to be told :cool2:

I know me pups are on their way though - training partner noticed that on feckin preacher curl machine ...feckin typical - wont go from me ass first will it ...oh noooooo - face and baps


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> keep going babe you have done so well so far, and dont forget the scales dont always tell the truth, if your looking different and seeing changes then ignore what the scales say as it can feck with your head  they are the devil :devil2:


I would like to stab the creator of scales in the face with a spoon :lol:

Hate them :lol:

Hence pics to Paul - then if he tells me I'm fat - I'll cope [after assasinating him of course  ]

cheers Bri x


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> *I would like to stab the creator of scales in the face with a spoon * :lol:
> 
> Hate them :lol:
> 
> Hence pics to Paul - then if he tells me I'm fat - I'll cope [after assasinating him of course  ]
> 
> cheers Bri x


im sure you and every other female feels the same :laugh::laugh: x


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> im sure you and every other female feels the same :laugh::laugh: x


and many men too I should think ...I'm gonna google his ass [had to be a man though ...a woman would never devise such an instrument of torture :whistling: ] :lol: :lol: ..sent pm - pay attention to the detail in that - concerns food and next sunday   x


----------



## 3752

as i mentioned on the call Emma i have dieted for 10 weeks got leaner each week and it has only been this week that i have dropped below my starting weight and many have said i look better than the Britain with 4 weeks to go.....

there are many positives to take this week as i mentioned on the phone.....keep going we will talk tomorrow...


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> as i mentioned on the call Emma i have dieted for 10 weeks got leaner each week and it has only been this week that i have dropped below my starting weight and many have said i look better than the Britain with 4 weeks to go.....
> 
> there are many positives to take this week as i mentioned on the phone.....keep going we will talk tomorrow...


Aye well hope that's the case :laugh:

well I just bought the co-op out of cod fillets so the freezer is full ...can't believe I am preferring them to chicken tbh...just nearly died on a bone - so if I am still here tomorrow - will speak to you then 

You do know, I should be eating some form of chocolate right now though dont you :cursing: :lol: :lol:...tomorrow seems faaaar away - I've had to lock it in the car boot and park on the street :cool2:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> and many men too I should think ...I'm gonna google his ass [had to be a man though ...a woman would never devise such an instrument of torture :whistling: ] :lol: :lol: ..sent pm - pay attention to the detail in that - *concerns food and next sunday*   x


Next Sunday is going to be carnage for food:thumb:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Next Sunday is going to be carnage for food:thumb:


Glad cheat meal has been moved to sunday after all :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: ....erm what you bringing to the party then cowboy ? :cowboy:

I'm doing shortbread :thumb:

Bri is doing oreo cheesecake :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> Glad cheat meal has been moved to sunday after all :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: ....erm what you bringing to the party then cowboy ? :cowboy:
> 
> I'm doing shortbread :thumb:
> 
> Bri is doing oreo cheesecake :thumb:


Erm... Have we been introduced:confused1: I'm (according to Bri himself) the unfillable man:lol:

My santa's sack will be rammed with goodies:thumb:


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> Erm... Have we been introduced:confused1: I'm (according to Bri himself) the unfillable man:lol:
> 
> My santa's sack will be rammed with goodies:thumb:


  fooker  oooh goodie - I'm allowed to ransack your goodies then being as it's a sunday - how exciting :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> fooker  oooh goodie - I'm allowed to ransack your goodies then being as it's a sunday - how exciting :thumb:


I wonder how the biggest cakes in the planet would cope from Friday until Sunday:confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello hun, phiff im off to work in a bit am knackered already and ive not even got there yet grr ! hope all is well with you xx


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> I wonder how the biggest cakes in the planet would cope from Friday until Sunday:confused1:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: are you telling me it'll be caked out by the time I get there :no:...there must be some confectionary left for me surely ? :blink: ...and none of yer disco biscuits either :sneaky2:


----------



## jstarcarr

Jem said:


> Sending pics to Paul tomorrow coz tbf I lose all sense of rationale post-weigh in so I cant be objective about how I look - I NEED to be told :cool2:
> 
> I know me pups are on their way though - training partner noticed that on feckin preacher curl machine ...feckin typical - wont go from me ass first will it ...oh noooooo - face and baps


lol same here the more ripped I get the fatter I think I look


----------



## Jem

jstarcarr said:


> lol same here the more ripped I get the fatter I think I look


I have no idea what I look like tbh ....no clue whatsoever :confused1: ...I dont think Ive ever looked at a picture at the time it was taken and thought I looked half decent :lol: ...hindsight is a wonderful fooking thing isnt it :whistling:


----------



## jstarcarr

Jem said:


> I have no idea what I look like tbh ....no clue whatsoever :confused1: ...I dont think Ive ever looked at a picture at the time it was taken and thought I looked half decent :lol: ...hindsight is a wonderful fooking thing isnt it :whistling:


lol yer know what you mean, I hate last weeks of prep as I prep myself so not got anyone to say I look good. Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Jem

jstarcarr said:


> lol yer know what you mean, I hate last weeks of prep as I prep myself so not got anyone to say I look good. Keep up the good work :thumb:


that is something I just couldnt do tbh ...some call it weak minded :whistling: ...and I am willing to admit that yes, so far as dieting goes - I am weak minded ...if I was prepping myself - the odd protein bar and dash of mayo would slip in there :laugh:...having someone breathing over your shoulder -stops all that dead.

I am here and Im doing it pmsl - lets see what happens eh :lol:


----------



## jstarcarr

Is it the novice britain your doing, I mite try to get down to watch as Ive not been to any nabba shows. Wouldnt mind seeing what its like because if I dont fit into a weight catagory in ukbfff next year I was gona do nabba


----------



## Jem

jstarcarr said:


> Is it the novice britain your doing, I mite try to get down to watch as Ive not been to any nabba shows. Wouldnt mind seeing what its like because if I dont fit into a weight catagory in ukbfff next year I was gona do nabba


yes it is jay - should be a good show I think. I like Nabba - think they get a better breed of audience [in brum at least :lol: ] - they are a lot more respectful of everyone onstage so far as I can see ....they still consistently fook everyone's music up [and throw your cds away :cursing: ] ...but it's an ok venue too :thumbup1:

Of all the feds - I was most impressed by NPA organisational skills and treatment of competitors ...not that Im allowed but still - was nice.


----------



## jstarcarr

I always forget my cd anyway lol. Ive done NAC I thought that was run pretty well its pretty much same as NABBA. All sounds good anyway so I think I will come an watch plus I can get to see you as I didnt at the brum show other week


----------



## Jem

jstarcarr said:


> I always forget my cd anyway lol. Ive done NAC I thought that was run pretty well its pretty much same as NABBA. All sounds good anyway so I think I will come an watch plus I can get to see you as I didnt at the brum show other week


Dont know anything about NAC as it goes :confused1:

I didnt realise until afterwards that you were doing it ...BUT I do remember you and your sunglasses coz soon as you came out I said to me pal 'no props allowed' :lol: :lol: and he said 'ah what a shame coz the props match the song' 

I always seem to be in a diet haze at the shows anyway jay ...my head goes at some point and the amount of people there confuse me :lol: :lol: I think all show days should be cheats for me personally - it's the only way forward :thumb:


----------



## jstarcarr

I was in a world of my own then lol, I did same routine at leeds but to another song minus glasses and cartwheels lol . someone at leeds used props wasnt impressed . I think Nac is german an they do a UK open and a British open, the uk qualifys for worlds and British for universe


----------



## Hobbio

For what it's worth coming from a noob like me, I think you're doing great :thumb:

I've go no idea of the willpower you must have to diet like this and stick to it.

Well done you! :beer:

Oh, and I hate the scales too....


----------



## Bettyboo

Well i think i look crap and fat in me comp pic too so your not alone hun xxx


----------



## Jem

Hobbio said:


> For what it's worth coming from a noob like me, I think you're doing great :thumb:
> 
> I've go no idea of the willpower you must have to diet like this and stick to it.
> 
> Well done you! :beer:
> 
> Oh, and I hate the scales too....


Course your comment is worth it ...don't ever feel like you have to say you are a 'noob' - we're all fighting to the same end goals here :thumbup1: there is no hierachy despite what some people think  that's a pile of bollox !

and thanks... :thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> Well i think i look crap and fat in me comp pic too so your not alone hun xxx


well as it goes -we were chatting about the show today and jay said your back was looking good and commented on the transformation that you have made ...so stick that in yer pipe love ...he doesnt give out compliments easily :thumb :xxx


----------



## Jem

Right I am absolutely fooked .....battered...shoulders have come out in bruises from calf machine and I am dead on my feet

Strength was down on leg press today and I split another pair of leggings .mahoosive hole on the ass

Did I mention I was tired ?

All done for the day though and cheat meal later so I should be happy ...off to do some pics for paul now


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Course your comment is worth it ...don't ever feel like you have to say you are a 'noob' - we're all fighting to the same end goals here :thumbup1: there is no hierachy despite what some people think  that's a pile of bollox !
> 
> and thanks... :thumb:
> 
> well as it goes -we were chatting about the show today and jay said your back was looking good and commented on the transformation that you have made ...so stick that in yer pipe love ...he doesnt give out compliments easily :thumb :xxx


Lol xx


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem I get a sense that you are tired... 

just poking my nose in to let you know you are still thought of... keep it going Em...


----------



## RACK

How did the treat meal go?

And how you feeling today x


----------



## MissBC

how was cheaty food babe? what you have?


----------



## Jem

Fanks peeps 

cheat meal was [as suggested by hilly] - full english ...eggs, sausage, bacon, beans and potato waffles ...felt like absolute shoite afterwards - man, was I ill ..couldnt breathe properly, bad head, bloated, nauseous and tired - went to sleep straight after and felt like a beached whale !

Never as nice as you imagine they will be are they ?

anyway - was glad to be back to dieting today and straight in the gym on the cross trainer this morning.


----------



## clairey.h

lol sorry for dumping on you and then going......im such a ray of sunshine like that...

love you xxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol sorry for dumping on you and then going......im such a ray of sunshine like that...
> 
> love you xxx


LMAO ! ....and you werent the first of the day :confused1: 2 women onto me today in a state of hysteria ...unloaded and then dashed off ....as if my head isnt battered enough - I'm in a carb induced haze already :lol: :lol: :lol:

Least I'm good for something eh :thumb:  :thumb:

Claire you have had - and always will have - more than enough panics and stresses from me ...I think I can cope - and you know I love you too my little golden girl :wub:


----------



## clairey.h

:wub: :wub: lol you got of lightly I rang my other mate at work and lauched into a tirade about how wrong she was!!!! and I knew my cat hadnt left me to live with someone else....... I know at the time it was said with the best of intentions to make me feel better but it annoyed me..... cause I knew she was wrong!!!!

anyhows.....  xxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> :wub: :wub: lol you got of lightly I rang my other mate at work and lauched into a tirade about how wrong she was!!!! and I knew my cat hadnt left me to live with someone else....... I know at the time it was said with the best of intentions to make me feel better but it annoyed me..... cause I knew she was wrong!!!!
> 
> anyhows.....  xxx


I wish to fook people would not disillusion me when I think I am spesh .....by letting on later that I am not the only star in their galaxy :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm gonna assasinate tracey so there is only me left :thumb: ...sounds like a plan!


----------



## clairey.h

but then you see I would have vented on you  this way its even stevens... you got the soppy me and she got the

'I want you to feel as bad as I do, and im not gonna stop making you feel bad until you cry' me....

im sure she wouldnt mind swapping


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> but then you see I would have vented on you  this way its even stevens... you got the soppy me and she got the
> 
> 'I want you to feel as bad as I do, and im not gonna stop making you feel bad until you cry' me....
> 
> im sure she wouldnt mind swapping


 :lol: you cant do that to me - she haz foods - so yes, she deserves the b!tchy claire :lol: I am in the process of applying for a post with the legal ombudsman ....fook knows why - I hate the job already :whistling: application process is huuuge ...but money is same as old job and I can work from home after first 6 weeks :thumbup1: ..closing date is today and I cant think straight !


----------



## clairey.h

FOOKS SAKE....LOG OFF GET IT DONE!!!!!!!!!!

ask paul for a choc bar...will get your head into gear  xxx

will be checking to make sure you have done it...... by 4pm!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> FOOKS SAKE....LOG OFF GET IT DONE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ask paul for a choc bar...will get your head into gear  xxx
> 
> will be checking to make sure you have done it...... by 4pm!!!!!!


well paul is sooo not my friend because I cocked my cheat up last night ....had a terse text message :whistling: ...clearly he had read my post on here  ooopsie

Have hangover from hell [non-alcoholic of course] as a result of cheatage - so I dont think asking for chocolate is gonna warrant a pleasant reply - do you :lol: ...and besides..the thought of that - indeed any food today - is making me feel ill ...I have chicken - and broccoli  *gag*

Doing it, ...in between toilet dashes :lol: [too much info?] :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

haha.... bet you were holding it all in when the builders were there  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha.... bet you were holding it all in when the builders were there  :lol: :lol: :lol:


All I can say to that is ...timing on fitting extractor fans was choice


----------



## clairey.h

FLMAO jemstinkyfart****yourpants 

haha your filth and not in a good way......


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> FLMAO jemstinkyfart****yourpants
> 
> haha your filth and not in a good way......


I like to think that I cover all spectrums on the filth front :thumb:

Look 'everybody poos sometimes' - that's what REM sing anyway ...and every one makes me a little lighter on me feet :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

haha liking your reasoning......

how did you mess your cheat up anyways ????


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> haha liking your reasoning......
> 
> how did you mess your cheat up anyways ????


well I was supposed to have high simple processed carbs but low fat ....because it does work for me better this way we think...'cept I forgot all about that ...and had full english :stuart:

and why is upside doon heed called stuart ???


----------



## clairey.h

haha I thought you were trying to tell me a joke......thought id be clever and work out the answer then realised you meant the smiley face.....

talk about random :lol: :lol: :lol: would you rather it be called dave???


----------



## Greyphantom

Waaaaiiit a minute... just wait a cotton picking minute now... you let other women dump on you Jem... ew...


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol grey...

Hiya Jemster x


----------



## clairey.h

Greyphantom said:


> Waaaaiiit a minute... just wait a cotton picking minute now... you let other women dump on you Jem... ew...


oi mine smell of roses


----------



## Jem

men too grey ....I really dont discriminate ...and I really dont have any choice in the matter ...sh1t just happens :lol:

yo t - get you with new avi and sponsorship details :tongue: ...you'll be far too important for this humble ickle journal soon


----------



## RACK

This can't be right..... Girls don't poo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Unless it's on your chest haha


----------



## clairey.h

RACK said:


> This can't be right..... Girls don't poo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Unless it's on your chest haha


is that a hat or a gimp mask in your avi......


----------



## RACK

HAHAHA, It's a hat, but did take a gas mask home once just to freak an ex out with


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> men too grey ....I really dont discriminate ...and I really dont have any choice in the matter ...sh1t just happens :lol:
> 
> yo t - get you with new avi and sponsorship details :tongue: ...you'll be far too important for this humble ickle journal soon


Lol dont be silly i aint important hun, im just me - I is just mental innit x


----------



## Jem

J the Gimp - like it - definitely has a ring to it 

Fook - had the most horrid day of prep so far - was murder to get through - have felt hungover all day and can't wait to go to bed ...I was soooooo close to just admitting defeat and not going to the gym...but something got me there - fcuk knows what it is that pushes me through - what pushes any of us through ...just that one thought in the back of my head that if I get to the end of this 7 weeks and know that I skimped on a session, I will hate myself for it - that's what does it. It's over now and I just hope I have some energy tomorrow and that this isnt the status quo from now on .. awful, awful. No appetite today either - gagged on food all day. HORRID !

ranty rant over and out lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> J the Gimp - like it - definitely has a ring to it
> 
> Fook - had the most horrid day of prep so far - was murder to get through - have felt hungover all day and can't wait to go to bed ...I was soooooo close to just admitting defeat and not going to the gym...but something got me there - fcuk knows what it is that pushes me through - what pushes any of us through ...just that one thought in the back of my head that if I get to the end of this 7 weeks and know that I skimped on a session, I will hate myself for it - that's what does it. It's over now and I just hope I have some energy tomorrow and that this isnt the status quo from now on .. awful, awful. No appetite today either - gagged on food all day. HORRID !
> 
> ranty rant over and out lol


Come on Jemester im right with ya, im having a hard time eating gone off food yak. If u wanna chat or a moan u know where i am :whistling: i might not make sense but hey ho lol


----------



## Jem

yeah I know - we're all doing it and Im just feeling sorry for meself haha


----------



## Jem

I'm not really feeling sorry for meself ...I just thought I was ...I am actually genuinely ill ..with flu or something akin to it

Feel like death warmed up if you really wanna know

Body aches esp neck and head

Bunged up

Coughing guts up

Boiling hot

Have not done fasted cardio this morning [so yeah Metal - you wanna pick up on this you can, I failed ok?] ...I really dont care, I just feel sicky sick sick - eaten my oats so at least that's something !


----------



## RACK

I'm not a gimp, I'll just do anything lol

Although this weekend yet again was alllllll over the place!

You feeling any better Em? The girl I'm meetin at the min has had to go to hospital today with what she thought was just flu. God only knows what's wrong with her so hope you're not too bad x


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I'm not really feeling sorry for meself ...I just thought I was ...I am actually genuinely ill ..with flu or something akin to it
> 
> Feel like death warmed up if you really wanna know
> 
> Body aches esp neck and head
> 
> Bunged up
> 
> Coughing guts up
> 
> Boiling hot
> 
> Have not done fasted cardio this morning [so yeah Metal - you wanna pick up on this you can, I failed ok?] ...I really dont care, I just feel sicky sick sick - eaten my oats so at least that's something !


awwww you might be ill...its not an impossibility that superjem can get a cold...lol you are not immune 

and dont wind yourself.....you havnt failed anything (except getting your cheat meal wrong  ) xxx


----------



## clairey.h

after speaking to emma, she definately is ill........

very very poorly, with kids who want feeding and exs who wont help..... if anyone is in the vicinity sure she would appreciate a cuddle and some lemsip all in one  xxx


----------



## Jem

Ok so I have slept the past 2 days away ....and I think it might be lifting a touch

the snots and no taste etc I can live with - it's the dreadful aches and headaches I cant take ...they seem a bit better today [as in head feels like it weighs 2 stone instead of 3]

I missed my daughter's parents evening last night which bloody annoyed me - but I look like utter sh!t

Will get to the gym tonight - will just take it easy ...so frustrated with my inability to do anything !

Anyway - I had no one to gimme a hug - only time, I've really sat back and missed having a man there tbh ...but as claire pointed out - they're quite crap in these situations anyway LMAO - upon reflection, I think she's right


----------



## RACK

Have you got a sore throat with it at all???

And OI!! I went round to see someone to dish out a MAHOOOOOSIVE cuddle on sunday cos she wasn't well lol


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Have you got a sore throat with it at all???
> 
> And OI!! I went round to see someone to dish out a MAHOOOOOSIVE cuddle on sunday cos she wasn't well lol


yep sore throat too & horrid hacking cough :crying: BUT I am on my feet today which is an improvement !

LOL glad you are doing your duty :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Glad you're feeling better Em! Sounds like you've had a rough couple of days :/


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Glad you're feeling better Em! Sounds like you've had a rough couple of days :/


Like a fever type trance :confused1: but have come back to land of the living - checked my emails and found out that I have a job interview in Derby on tuesday ...gotta try and get my head around that one now, do some research and try not to act like a dieting nutter :whistling:

Not sure I want it mind - good money and home based except for client visits round the country - working as a will writer ...sort of my field but a tad boring :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Hey babe, sorry to hear your now well  keep up the vitamin c and enchanacia and hopefully it will be gone in a few days (dont over do it in the gym either) (but this time being sicky at home = more time baking for the weekend LOL

CONGRATS on the job interview also  x


----------



## RACK

Was just wonderin on the throat thing as it turned out Jo (the girl I hugged  ) had a very bad throat infection, so might be the same thing you have as it knocked her for six.

And of course I did my duty, I'm awesome lol

Nice one on the interview too


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> Hey babe, sorry to hear your now well  keep up the vitamin c and enchanacia and hopefully it will be gone in a few days (dont over do it in the gym either) (but this time being sicky at home = more time baking for the weekend LOL
> 
> CONGRATS on the job interview also  x


LOL I really am gonna have to bake now arent I hahah - will do them on saturday I suppose :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think I am over the worst of it tbh [fingers crossed] ...more like a bad cold now - thought was actually dying yesterday :whistling:

Job interviews always come along when you dont p!ssing want them - but need the income and it's the one I was hoping for [i think] as is home based so fits in with my lifestyle [as in, I can skive] ...x



RACK said:


> Was just wonderin on the throat thing as it turned out Jo (the girl I hugged  ) had a very bad throat infection, so might be the same thing you have as it knocked her for six.
> 
> And of course I did my duty, I'm awesome lol
> 
> Nice one on the interview too


Nah dont think it is - the aches were the worst part and have spoken to people who have said it is a 24 hour thing - and really the worst of it was yesterday [unless tescos drugs are really, really good at masking the pain - which I doubt  ] ....

Yeah well - these things happen if you actually pull yer finger oot yer **** ...and I have so there it is ... :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

MissBC said:


> Hey babe, *sorry* *to* *hear* *your* *now* *well*  keep up the vitamin c and enchanacia and hopefully it will be gone in a few days (dont over do it in the gym either) (but this time being sicky at home = more time baking for the weekend LOL
> 
> CONGRATS on the job interview also  x


LMFAO did you mean 'not' :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LMFAO did you mean 'not' :lol: :lol:


I know ...I noticed that too :lol: :lol: :lol:

talk about freudian slip Briar eh


----------



## clairey.h

glad your starting to feel in the land of the living again 

did you manage to get medicine and did the kids get fed...or is that a silly question :lol: xx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> glad your starting to feel in the land of the living again
> 
> did you manage to get medicine and did the kids get fed...or is that a silly question :lol: xx


got feckin more lemsip sachets didnt they ffs ...went to tescos meself this morning and bought some tablets which appear to work a treat.

Kids had chicken kebab and chips :lol: :lol:...and totally took advantage of me being in a zombie like state by sleeping on the living room floor in a duvet and pillow tent ...surrounded by leftover salad pieces and yoghurt cartons ...woke up and thought I was back in Bedford for a minute  :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

lmao you cheeky cowbag..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I will have you know I just hired a carpet cleaner for tomorrow...gonna be all domestic, be a miracle if it works on this floor though, suppose I better hoover it first...and pick up the mess so you can actually see the carpet 

haha your kids are funny...yeah mums ill lets make a fort and loads of mess, that sounds familiar actually :lol: :lol:

been on phone to rspca this morning about rehoming a cat/kitten....but cant bring myself to do it :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lmao you cheeky cowbag..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I will have you know I just hired a carpet cleaner for tomorrow...gonna be all domestic, be a miracle if it works on this floor though, suppose I better hoover it first...and pick up the mess so you can actually see the carpet
> 
> haha your kids are funny...yeah mums ill lets make a fort and loads of mess, that sounds familiar actually :lol: :lol:
> 
> been on phone to rspca this morning about rehoming a cat/kitten....but cant bring myself to do it :crying: :crying: :crying:


well as it goes - Im sick of that fookin awful laminate in my living room - soooo last year [or the year before lol] - and was dreaming about a big white shagpile ....maybe white is a baaad idea ...but anyway, lovely thick carpeting ...so that's the plan when I start whichever job. New carpets ...lmao - I always start jobs to buy carpets :lol: :lol: :lol:

My kids are p!ss takers - they know I havent got the energy to argue with them - dieting mother = let's do what we want, she wont tell us off

Why the fook are you on about rehoming another one already you nutter :cursing: as if you havent got enough to contend with ? here y'ar ...you can have monkey - I have the grand old job of defleaing him later ....I'll just send the stuff onto you - along with him - job's a good'un


----------



## clairey.h

by emma im sooo sad I cant think of any other way to get over it......believe me I can do without the stress of another animal to look after and feed but I miss mine so much I dont know what else to do....

gonna go and cry now

lol would that be nice new thick carpets so kids can go and pour paint over it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> by emma im sooo sad I cant think of any other way to get over it......believe me I can do without the stress of another animal to look after and feed but I miss mine so much I dont know what else to do....
> 
> gonna go and cry now
> 
> lol would that be nice new thick carpets so kids can go and pour paint over it :lol: :lol:


dont cwwwwy claire :crying: :no: :crying:

....just wait for a bit ...be ok ...and I'll be visiting soon - just think eh - me in your household is enough to brighten any day ...and we can get very drunk and attack any waiters and bar staff that are faaar too nice :thumb:

and you can make me cheesecake :bounce:

and yeah - gloss paint mind you ...not emulsion that you could get rid of ..oooh noooo - white gloss on john lewis' finest :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

lmao why does everything involve me cooking....I was informed today I have to make my OWN birthday cake so everyone else can have some...... something is terribly wrong there :lol: :lol: :lol:

right gonna have to pick a really snotty restuarant where everyone is vile and rude..and you'll probably really enjoy yourself  as long as they get the food out quickly for you that is...I know how impatient you are when waiting for food :lol: :lol:

lol at the gloss paint....im always finding splashes of the gloppy stuff from where ive decorated last year.....


----------



## Greyphantom

Ah you must have the dreaded man flu thats going around Jem... since I had it I have started snoring really badly and the mrs is thinking about going all loraina bobbit on my ar$e... lol... hope you are feeling better Em...


----------



## Jem

well thanks grey ..not sure about the snoring - I hope Im not Lol

went to gym - felt a bit dizzy and zombified but managed a session and cardio on the treadmill - was dizzy when came home and that's all


----------



## Jem

Moooorning

Bit more lively today - well, Im up for fasted cardio anyway .... 

still feel a touch concussed lol bit I'm functioning !


----------



## defdaz

:beer: :thumbup1: :laugh: Big smile and enjoy the day mate!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> :beer: :thumbup1: :laugh: Big smile and enjoy the day mate!! :thumb:


I am trying haha ! done cardio - ate breakfast so that's 2 things accomplished :beer:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> LOL I really am gonna have to bake now arent I hahah - will do them on saturday I suppose :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I think I am over the worst of it tbh [fingers crossed] ...more like a bad cold now - thought was actually dying yesterday :whistling:
> 
> Job interviews always come along when you dont p!ssing want them - but need the income and it's the one I was hoping for [i think] as is home based so fits in with my lifestyle [as in, I can skive] ...x


hahahahahaha na you dont have to, i aint gonna have time to make cheesecake so il just have to buy some when up there instead LOL also we dont have a fridge in our room so not the best idea.

Glad your over the worst, getting sick when dieting is a b1tch it makes it so much harder to do things LOL

nice work on the job, FINGERS CROSSED, what kinda work is it?

 xx


----------



## MissBC

clairey.h said:


> LMFAO did you mean 'not' :lol: :lol:


yes NOT LOL


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Jem said:


> dont cwwwwy claire :crying: :no: :crying:
> 
> ....just wait for a bit ...be ok ...and I'll be visiting soon - just think eh - me in your household is enough to brighten any day ...and we can get very drunk and attack any waiters and bar staff that are faaar too nice :thumb:


Just let me know where your going and I'll get a temp job there 

Damn I noticed you said they had to be hot! 

How you feeling after cardio/breakfast? x


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> hahahahahaha na you dont have to, i aint gonna have time to make cheesecake so il just have to buy some when up there instead LOL also we dont have a fridge in our room so not the best idea.
> 
> Glad your over the worst, getting sick when dieting is a b1tch it makes it so much harder to do things LOL
> 
> nice work on the job, FINGERS CROSSED, what kinda work is it?
> 
> xx


Fink I might anyway :thumb: see how much time I have on saturday !

yep tis horrid - but was sort of nice sweating like a pig on the cross trainer this morning :lol:

Working as a will writer   ...bit morbid haha - but I am a bid writer normally ...at least I know these contracts are guaranteed coz you know - everyone's gonna die :lol: :lol: :lol:

Will make a change anyhow :thumb: See ya sunday for pics and choc xx



YetiMan said:


> Just let me know where your going and I'll get a temp job there
> 
> Damn I noticed you said they had to be hot!
> 
> How you feeling after cardio/breakfast? x


LOL thor - you look moody in your new avi so you'd be ok ....no, I didnt say they had to be hot - I said they cant be far too nice - as it makes me think they have an agenda [like trying to earn a big fat tip from two ladies oot on the pop ...and it makes me growl :lol: :lol: :lol: ]

I am ok huni - getting back to normal I think - appetite is better anyway - Im starvin marvin now  xx


----------



## Bettyboo

ello x fook im knackered phiff


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> ello x fook im knackered phiff


LOL love these little fly bys tara :lol:

Well - OMFG how HUNGRY am I ???????

VERY VERY VERY is the answer :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

it's not even funny ...

and do you know what I want more than anything in the whole entire world

TOOTIE FROOTIES :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

dont think I have EVER willingly entered a shop and bought a packet of these colourful little tablets but I wanty wanty wanty tootie fooking frooties ...and mentioned it to training partner ...and now he is demanding that I bring him a packet to the gym :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I mean - how fcuking rude :ban:I want them - how dare he poach my cravings and then demand I watch whilst he indulges ...of all the brazen cheek :confused1:


----------



## Kate1976

Ello lady....glad you are feeling better chicky! Good on ya for pushing thru the man flu 

I am contemplating making a banoffee cheesecake for the brits...hhmmmmm but then I asked myself, when are we gonna get to eat these delicious goodies?

Whilst sat in the audience?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Ello lady....glad you are feeling better chicky! Good on ya for pushing thru the man flu
> 
> I am contemplating making a banoffee cheesecake for the brits...hhmmmmm but then I asked myself, when are we gonna get to eat these delicious goodies?
> 
> Whilst sat in the audience?


I'll eat it in the toilets ffs :lol: :lol: :lol:

hang on wait a minute though ....paul sent me a text saying that he will speak to me ON SUNDAY MORNING EN ROUTE to the show to tell me about my cheat :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: ...could be a spoiler in there somewhere me suspects  ...GOD THAT PSCARB IS SOOOO GRUMPY  :whistling:  ....only joking paulie pants :lol: :lol: :lol: [if it wasnt ruined before, I'd say Ive well and truly fooked it now wouldnt you  :innocent:  ]


----------



## Jem

Did shoulders tonight, it hurt - training partner is away until Tuesday ....I have plans in his absence LMAO ...I do intend to amuse myself with a little cutie I have spied in there - he's short but hot - just a bit of harmless flirting to pass the time 

he said hello tonight when jay went to the changing rooms - that's a good sign lol


----------



## Jem

Ok ...bit quiet ...busy sorting things out for the world of work. Situation is: if I dont get this role on tuesday [which I really want] - then I will have to take an office job. Sucks but money is becoming a priority with christmas round the corner and me needing a new handbag :lol:

I jest, but have never been so skint in my entire working life..and it's depressing me which is not having a good affect on the prep. Prep in itself is expensive and I'm struggling!

Son wants Black bloody ops and I've had to tell him to wait because it's the least of my worries - should have seen the shock on his face  ...I didnt feel like a very nice mummy :confused1:

Anyway - it will be done - has to be, I've never not worked and it's not something I want to experience.

Besides all of that doom and gloom - training is good, diet is good and think the weight is finally starting to shift albeit very slowly ...I am trying to keep the faith honest :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello sweet, well i got a training partner for two weeks its fabby. err thinks thats it lol xx


----------



## Jem

LOL T - good to catch up with you last night x

Woooof peeps - busy, busy and here I am frittering away precious time ....no wonder I am perpetually late ...

sooooo excited for tomorrow yipppppeeee

cant wait to see you all & take lots of pics xxxx


----------



## Jem

Wonderful day at the show ! got some piccies to follow - met loooooooads of peeps from here - jolly good show chaps xxx


----------



## Jem

when I grow up I wanna look like this 

wowsers - amazing, down to earth, graceful & feminine onstage ...and MAHOOSIVE !



and who are these 2 beauties either side of me ??? LOL x


----------



## Jem

Me and katie :laugh:



...add a hint of wee stephen c :tt2:


----------



## Conscript

You are looking great Jem!!! :wub: and is that missbc in middle pic!?! :wub:


----------



## Jem

stephen deserveth the title 'the unfillable' - not being able to wait for food - he decided upon 1 half of that split bi  ...I look like Ive eaten all the pies here for some strange reason :lol:



and ....avec the lovely weeslut

:bounce:


----------



## Jem

G-fresh said:


> You are looking great Jem!!! :wub: and is that missbc in middle pic!?! :wub:


LOL my stalker G man :lol:

fanks - yes DB and MissBC :thumb:


----------



## Conscript

Jem said:


> LOL my *Favourite* stalker G man :lol:
> 
> fanks - yes DB and MissBC :thumb:


Thanks hunny, I try to impress 

:devil2:


----------



## yummymummy79

Boo I missed the photos! Thanks for keeping me company yesterday, great to meet everyone else too, they are all so nice!

Keeping my wristband on for as long as I can to try and aid motivation to not eat to much [email protected] and get my ass down the gym a bit more, we'll see how that goes.

Hope to see you in 6 weeks.

x


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> when I grow up I wanna look like this
> 
> wowsers - amazing, down to earth, graceful & feminine onstage ...and MAHOOSIVE !
> 
> View attachment 44923
> 
> 
> and who are these 2 beauties either side of me ??? LOL x
> 
> View attachment 44924


you put the one of him with his arm cut off HE WILL BE P1SSED :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

(ps thats a horrid pic LOL)


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> you put the one of him with his arm cut off HE WILL BE P1SSED :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (ps thats a horrid pic LOL)


FPMSL !!! I am waiting for rob to send it to me :thumb:  :thumb:...then I think I will put it as my avi just to motivate him a little more ...tiny arms man staring back at him every time I post :lol: :lol: :lol:

Fun times wooop - see you again soon xxx :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

yummymummy79 said:


> Boo I missed the photos! Thanks for keeping me company yesterday, great to meet everyone else too, they are all so nice!
> 
> Keeping my wristband on for as long as I can to try and aid motivation to not eat to much [email protected] and get my ass down the gym a bit more, we'll see how that goes.
> 
> Hope to see you in 6 weeks.
> 
> x


yes you did lady ! :laugh: had lots of fun - and was cool rachie - yes you will xxx


----------



## rodrigo

mornings jemboats long time no craic now i am social security si computer is on more to kill the boredom, unemployed and a bum lol at the moment . full time dad is tough enough but not let onto the misses


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> FPMSL !!! I am waiting for rob to send it to me :thumb:  :thumb:...then I think I will put it as my avi just to motivate him a little more ...tiny arms man staring back at him every time I post :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fun times wooop - see you again soon xxx :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


hahahahahaha hopefully its better than the other one hehehehehe

LOL he weighed in 3kgs heavier after the weeekend (255lbs and 18.2st) so im not sure he will believe that hes tiny hahahahaha


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> hahahahahaha hopefully its better than the other one hehehehehe
> 
> LOL he weighed in 3kgs heavier after the weeekend (255lbs and 18.2st) so im not sure he will believe that hes tiny hahahahaha


LMAO ! no he does look ace - which p!sses me off coz he keeps eating all the food I would like to and rubbing me nose in it .....and is still lean pfffft - men have it easier than us girlies eh 

....couldnt believe the pick 'n' mix assault on me :lol: :lol: :lol: ...s'what Ive been craving hahahaha


----------



## defdaz

Keep the photos coming Em, loving them!  Looks like you had a great time!!

Good luck tomorrow btw, fingers crossed mate.

PS I LOVE G-fresh's avvy, awwww!


----------



## DB

Jem you're so close to being banned its not funny!

You cut off the gun, now JW doesn't get his face rubbed in it... Ruined my weekend you have, absolutely ruined it!! 

Glad you liked the sweet and chocolate milk assult mwahaha


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Keep the photos coming Em, loving them!  Looks like you had a great time!!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow btw, fingers crossed mate.
> 
> PS I LOVE G-fresh's avvy, awwww!


LOL t'was good - looooong day though - spent a lot of time thinking about food [and being teased with full live action food porn :whistling: :cursing: :lol: ]

fanks daz :thumb: x



DB said:


> Jem you're so close to being banned its not funny!
> 
> You cut off the gun, now JW doesn't get his face rubbed in it... Ruined my weekend you have, absolutely ruined it!!
> 
> Glad you liked the sweet and chocolate milk assult mwahaha


BLAH BLAH BLAH - you gonna ban me from FaceBook as well then ? eh eh :lol: :lol: :lol: ....you can run but you cant hide  [....unlike your arm which was doing a class act at disappearing from shots :whistling: :whistling:......and joe as it goes :confused1: ...wouldnt worry about him to be fair ....I overlooked him completely - so clearly he is teeny weeny :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Boo hoo... it looks like I missed out on a cracking weekend... was soooo up for meeting everyone and having a blast... stupid work...


----------



## Jem

^^^^ there you go ....is that boomtastic enough for you ? LOL as you can see by comment on FB baz - it wasnt me that cut it out ..it was rob..coz he was jealous :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Boo hoo... it looks like I missed out on a cracking weekend... was soooo up for meeting everyone and having a blast... stupid work...


yep was a good event grey :thumb: ....you going to hercules or southport ?


----------



## Greyphantom

Hoping to get to the herc but have to wait to see if some funds come in... if they come in then def there... you?


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Hoping to get to the herc but have to wait to see if some funds come in... if they come in then def there... you?


thinking about it - depends on work ...as I am assuming I will be working then [fingers crossed but looks to be a cert...and that's all I am saying so as not to jinx myself :lol: ] ...one or t'other - dont think Im doing both - but I might ha! :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom

Good luck on the work front... yeah herc is more certain than sthport... really hoping it all works out so I can make it...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Good luck on the work front... yeah herc is more certain than sthport... really hoping it all works out so I can make it...


yeah bit of a priority at the min  had one interview today and got through ...so onto next stage which is weds ...and I have another interview tomorrow for a different one so all going well I think :thumbup1:

I will let you know which one Im going to


----------



## Vibrance

Sup just browsing your journal some interesting stuff not interesting enough for me to browse 500+ pages I don't want to go to 1% BF. keep up the good work!!

From:

Your friendly neighbourhood stalkerman.


----------



## Conscript

Vibrance said:


> Sup just browsing your journal some interesting stuff not interesting enough for me to browse 500+ pages I don't want to go to 1% BF. keep up the good work!!
> 
> From:
> 
> Your friendly neighbourhood stalkerman.


Get out!! Go and find your own lovely on here... Only enough room for 1 stalker in Jem's life...


----------



## Vibrance

Grrr your lucky your bigger then me!!

I'll be back


----------



## hilly

nice to meet you jem


----------



## Jem

Vibrance said:


> Sup just browsing your journal some interesting stuff not interesting enough for me to browse 500+ pages I don't want to go to 1% BF. keep up the good work!!
> 
> From:
> 
> Your friendly neighbourhood stalkerman.





G-fresh said:


> Get out!! Go and find your own lovely on here... Only enough room for 1 stalker in Jem's life...





Vibrance said:


> Grrr your lucky your bigger then me!!
> 
> I'll be back


LOL ! erm....  :blink: :scared:

do I know you vibrance ...which gym are you at ?


----------



## stephy

were u in flats jem? 

you look great btw


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> nice to meet you jem


Peter ! didnt really have much time though - I was staaaarving at that point as well and was like mass exodus by that point wasnt it 

Re the messages ...we were taking the p!ss btw :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good to see you though - least you didnt hide mwahahaha :thumb:


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> were u in flats jem?
> 
> you look great btw


I was :tongue: ....hahaha how did you guess ? I couldnt find the shoes I wanted to wear tbh ....that's the only reason hahaha ! I got 3 compliments on the shabby old boots I was wearing though LMAO - typical :thumb:

thanks stephy - kinda alien looking LOL ...alien can work I suppose :whistling: :lol: x


----------



## hilly

lmao, i wasnt going to hide. was just sat keeping the missus happy 

tell u what u did miss. in nottingham center their was loadsa stalls from all over world with diff types foods like jamaican stand, chip stick stands, cakes, choc stand the works. had a coconut ball and had to drag myself and the missus away before we ate ourselves into a coma and wouldnt have made it back to show lmao


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha i saw those - i ended up at Goose Fair as my mate lives nearby, with all the food stalls - as well as the mushy pea and toffee apple stalls, they sold ostrich and buffalo burgers . . I managed to get a bag of candy floss so was happy lol


----------



## DNL

Nice to meet you lanky


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> lmao, i wasnt going to hide. was just sat keeping the missus happy
> 
> tell u what u did miss. in nottingham center their was loadsa stalls from all over world with diff types foods like jamaican stand, chip stick stands, cakes, choc stand the works. had a coconut ball and had to drag myself and the missus away before we ate ourselves into a coma and wouldnt have made it back to show lmao


Good job I did miss that :confused1: :confused1: ...bad enough having HUUUUGE bags of pic n mix shoved under me nose and standing between people chomping on protein bars :lol: ...I would have cried :whistling: ...coconut ball OMG - that sounds amazing !



Beklet said:


> Ha ha i saw those - i ended up at Goose Fair as my mate lives nearby, with all the food stalls - as well as the mushy pea and toffee apple stalls, they sold ostrich and buffalo burgers . . I managed to get a bag of candy floss so was happy lol


YUMMMM ! did you try the burgers ? ...they sound faberooni ! :thumb: LOL thanks for the cherry airwaves too bex - I was failing at that point haha - think I might be converted to them tooo ! x



DNL said:


> Nice to meet you lanky


hahah you shocked me - I was out of it at that point :lol: :lol: :lol: . and you werent short !!!! did you enjoy the show ?  x


----------



## RACK

Just seen you were wearing shabby boots!!!!!!! DO NOT LIKE!!! Where were the FMS haha


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Just seen you were wearing shabby boots!!!!!!! DO NOT LIKE!!! Where were the FMS haha


were not required :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

got an interview in derby at 12.30 ....Im at home..on pc ...in gym clothes :scared:


----------



## DB

You got your eyes closed and I'm mid way through blinking lol what a photo PMSL


----------



## RACK

Ohhhhh, I see lol

Good luck on the interview front x


----------



## Jem

Fooked that interview off ...not travelling for up to 4 hrs a day anyway so havent bothered  ....3 interviews in 3 days on a diet ...FOOK :confused1: that's like superhero stuff :lol: :lol: :lol: Besides got posing and all that schizzle tonight as well ...so putting everything into the one I have tomorrow - that's working from home full time anyhoo :thumb:



DB said:


> You got your eyes closed and I'm mid way through blinking lol what a photo PMSL


FFS !! :cursing: LOOK AT YOUR ARM !! shut yer whining  

Caption underneath would read....

"Briar Coles, Community Carer with 2 of her charges out on day release"

... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DNL

Jem said:


> hahah you shocked me - I was out of it at that point :lol: :lol: :lol: . and you werent short !!!! did you enjoy the show ?  x


Im not tall though, im 5ft7 and 3/4 :laugh: Yeah I did. How did I shock you? ugly? beautiful? massive? skinny? good or bad? :lol: x

PLEASE dont say I look older than 19


----------



## Beklet

Derby? I was born there . . In Brum now, well Solihell, at the airport . . About to investigate the hotel gym which is supposed to be good . . .


----------



## Jem

DNL said:


> Im not tall though, im 5ft7 and 3/4 :laugh: Yeah I did. How did I shock you? ugly? beautiful? massive? skinny? good or bad? :lol: x
> 
> PLEASE dont say I look older than 19


pmsl ! you do look older  ...and taller ! :lol:



Beklet said:


> Derby? I was born there . . In Brum now, well Solihell, at the airport . . About to investigate the hotel gym which is supposed to be good . . .


have fun ! hope it has a pool and sauna too then - I could do with a sauna and a massage ...achey


----------



## jw007

Jem said:


> View attachment 44959
> 
> 
> ^^^^ there you go ....is that boomtastic enough for you ? LOL as you can see by comment on FB baz - it wasnt me that cut it out ..it was rob..coz he was jealous :whistling: :lol: :lol:


Big Guns DB

But sure they were bigger last time I saw you????

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Pr1ck

....

Photo whoring again Jem:lol:


----------



## Jem

jw007 said:


> Big Guns DB
> 
> But sure they were bigger last time I saw you????
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Pr1ck
> 
> ....
> 
> *Photo whoring again Jem* :lol:


POT- KETTLE-FOOKING-BLACK :lol: :lol: :lol:

and where were you hiding ?...coz I'd have nabbed you too


----------



## jw007

Jem said:


> POT- KETTLE-FOOKING-BLACK :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> and where were you hiding ?...coz I'd have nabbed you too


Was not there..









Had hotel booked and everything

Couldnt swap Ruby days as "someone" was being err awkward

Poss might go herc to heckle and outgun that pr1ck DB:beer:


----------



## Jem

jw007 said:


> Was not there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had hotel booked and everything
> 
> Couldnt swap Ruby days as "someone" was being err awkward
> 
> Poss might go herc to heckle and outgun that pr1ck DB:beer:


Oh been there in the past [the dad's gf sticking her oar in - not their father I might add - he's just a weak minded fool to use your favourite words lol] :thumbdown: ...sh!tty mate :cool2: ...believe in karma - I do, just takes too long for it to roll round !

Well there is definite photo whoring going down on sunday then pmsl :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Flyby

xxx

Nothing to add.....just enjoying becoming human again x


----------



## DNL

:lol: in response to the rep comment, we had dodgeball on that day - he got pummeled by moi that afternoon, I mean c'mon.. I don't look anywhere near 40!


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Flyby
> 
> xxx
> 
> Nothing to add.....just enjoying becoming human again x


Oh really ? you mean you dont wanna post heavenly looking cupcakes to tease me with in here LMAO :lol: ....haha evil lady :-D

It's amazing isnt it ..when you stop prepping - you come right out of this bubble and get a clear head again - I was stunned by how lively I felt the week after, like a new lease of life :thumb: ...been clog-hopping again yet ? xx



DNL said:


> :lol: in response to the rep comment, we had dodgeball on that day - he got pummeled by moi that afternoon, I mean c'mon.. I don't look anywhere near 40!


Hahaha bitter and twisted then D :lol: :lol:..and no - you dont look 40 LOL x


----------



## defdaz

How'd did the interview go today Emster?!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> How'd did the interview go today Emster?!


In the bag baby :thumb: - got it and start on monday .....true what they say eh ...be careful what you wish for LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:

Quality assurance for an umbrella company - first account is Arguuuuuuus :thumbup1:

LOL - get rid of that avi - it's scaring meeeeee !


----------



## Greyphantom

Woo hoo nice one Em... good luck with it...


----------



## Jem

cheers grey ! would like to say that I'm really looking forward to it ...but erm...the very thought is making me tired haha - not the best time in the world to be commencing a new post but had to be done ....


----------



## Hobbio

Gratz on the new job


----------



## Jem

Hobbio said:


> Gratz on the new job


Fanks Hobbio 

....being as I'm here ...should say that training is ok - although, am feeling very achey after even the first set ...pain is setting in a lot quicker now ! and this came as a shock just in the last 2 sessions :confused1: ..suppose it will continue this way till end of prep - not great - takes a lot of fun out of training !

..tiredness is also setting in ...might be the stress of job interviews this week but am fooking great for fasted cardio - I am always bounding to the gym for it funnily enough...but once that's done I flag fast - have been trying to have a nap in the afternoons but mind is still active

Next week I am working in the offices in the city centre - so bit of a mad one ahead - food is cool, got used to travelling about with me tupperware so not too bothered about that

....not sure how well will cope with fasted cardio before kids up and work ...nor after...kids are used to me working from home so they are gonna be neglected slightly next week when I am starting my day at 6am and finishing at about 7pm

...Only for a week though - after this, I will be working from home and able to fit in all cardio, training and even an afternoon nap if necessary :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Fantastic Em, sounds like it'll be a cool job! Which umbrella co is it? One of the bigguns?

My avvi is scaring you is it?! LMAO! Did you see KK at the weekend?!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Fantastic Em, sounds like it'll be a cool job! Which umbrella co is it? One of the bigguns?
> 
> My avvi is scaring you is it?! LMAO! Did you see KK at the weekend?!


well they are big but unrecognisable name....you know how businesses are - they bid for accounts for tons of companies ..eurostar, boots, argos off top of me head...basically any co. that has a call centre 

Oh erm yep - rather he saw me :lol: ..and um 'approached' me :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: ...lol enough already :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> In the bag baby :thumb: - got it and start on monday .....true what they say eh ...be careful what you wish for LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Quality assurance for an umbrella company - first account is Arguuuuuuus :thumbup1:
> 
> LOL - get rid of that avi - it's scaring meeeeee !


well done cowgirl.... as if you had any doubt :lol: :lol: :lol:

now be nice to people even if they are friendly or somalian


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> well done cowgirl.... as if you had any doubt :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> now be nice to people even if they are friendly or somalian


LMAO !....I am a touch confident when it comes to the work side of things admittedly ....but that's coz I know my sh1t :cool2: . Knew it was in the bag when she skipped half the interview and the tests   ...either that or she wanted well rid :lol:

BUT ...good job she didnt see me driving to the place :whistling: ...I went round the same roundabout 4 times :cursing: trying to find the right exit - 20 mins on that alone FPMSL ..St Chads Circus ...was a fooking circus and I was the clown !

then I illegally parked the car and was inspired to plead being french to the chap in the car park asking me if I was from that particular company ...because I was not permitted to park there otherwise....I was late OK !! Good job he wasnt multi lingual ...call it stereotyping but the swallows on his hands gave me an idea he wasnt  ...fluttered eyelashes and hoped for the best ...he just muttered as I teetered away lol :laugh:

THEN - got in the place and there are no fookin buzzers but all doors are locked ....so then I had to find someone else to charm ....

FOOK !

Yes I was late for my interview ...


----------



## Jem

Claire - I will treat people as they treat me ...sycophants I cant abide unfortunately lol - they're the exception ....

somalians - well I've yet to meet a nice one - all the ones I have encountered have whispered horrid comments in my ears in pubs ..they try to make you crash into them so they can make dodgy insurance claims...saw a group dragging a woman into a car by knifepoint and watched the somalian girls at birmingham college literally killing each other in the toilets ..there was blood on the walls ffs

Nuff said ! Maybe I am racist towards them - not been proven wrong yet though.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Stalker fly by xx:wub:xx


----------



## Jem

YetiMan said:


> Stalker fly by xx:wub:xx


lol who said you could stand up ...bend over boi :lol: :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Jem said:


> lol who said you could stand up ...bend over boi :lol: :lol: :lol: xx


I'm sorry master :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

YetiMan said:


> I'm sorry master :whistling: :thumb:


GTF ! :cursing: i'm not a man :lol: ...no more responses necessary regarding this topic hahaha


----------



## Jem

I have injured myself tonight ....prep head almighty :whistling:

Yet again I have pulled the door open ...and then walked right into it ...make matters worse - it happened in the gym :confused1:

Luckily lovely jim bolton was there with frozen egg white carton and did his florence nightingale bit on me

Thing is though - they were really worried it was gonna split & burst - it did look that bad...came up instantaneously like an egg with a cut in the middle of it ...sat for about 30 mins with the ice on it - has gone down but it's MAHOOSIVE and bruised badly - told me to go to A&E but they are just gonna make me sit there for hours arent they ?

Even worse than that ....little hottie in the black vest that I have been admiring - only came and asked me out tonight ...I said yes, had a chat and then 2 mins after leaving him - I did that ....when he walked over to reception I was there with blokes fussing with ice packs .... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Least it broke the ice FPMSL ..he just called to check I got home ok and asked me what he was getting himself into   

Loooooooool what a way to start eh :bounce:


----------



## RedKola

Did you not do something similer on the last prep too? :lol:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Did you not do something similer on the last prep too? :lol:


Yes that was an eyebrow gash ......LA this one is really bad - will take a pic LMAO ! ....5 mins after being asked oot by someone I fancy the ass off - I go and do that ....ffs :cursing: ...he was ever so concerned hahahaha so I said - its ok - I do this sh!t all the time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hobbio

Jem said:


> Yes that was an eyebrow gash ......LA this one is really bad - will take a pic LMAO ! ....5 mins after being asked oot by someone I fancy the ass off - I go and do that ....ffs :cursing: ...he was ever so concerned hahahaha so I said - its ok - I do this sh!t all the time :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hehe, I had a cap put on my chipped tooth once. When the dentist was done and I was leaving, I turned to say goodbye - then walked into the door and knocked the fcuker out :laugh:


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> Yes that was an eyebrow gash ......LA this one is really bad - will take a pic LMAO ! ....5 mins after being asked oot by someone I fancy the ass off - I go and do that ....ffs :cursing: ...he was ever so concerned hahahaha so I said - its ok - I do this sh!t all the time :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL What are you like! :lol:

At least you didn't do it right in front of him! LOL :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

oouch Jem, nutter x


----------



## Jem

Hobbio said:


> Hehe, I had a cap put on my chipped tooth once. When the dentist was done and I was leaving, I turned to say goodbye - then walked into the door and knocked the fcuker out :laugh:


FPMSL that's such a 'me' thing haha - that really made me laugh :thumb:



RedKola said:


> LOL What are you like! :lol:
> 
> At least you didn't do it right in front of him! LOL :lol:


OMG !!! imagine that ! - he said 'I dont understand, I only left you for 2 minutes' ...how do you explain that you pulled the door into your head and manage to sound like a normal person ? :lol:  :lol: His mate was p!ssing himself laughing at me :whistling:



Bettyboo said:


> oouch Jem, nutter x


Tell me about it - Im on the nurofen and its still hurting - when its a nice purple colour tomorrow I will take a picture ...I have to now go on a date with him with this massive purple forehead [no smutty comments pmsl sounds so wrong]


----------



## RedKola

Wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa Jem's gonna be sporting a purple helmet on her date! :lol:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa Jem's gonna be sporting a purple helmet on her date! :lol:


ROFL :lol: :lol: :lol: durty whore :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Sorry I couldn't help it! :lol:


----------



## Vibrance

Just browsing lol, purple helmet rofl.


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Least it broke the ice FPMSL ..he just called to check I got home ok and asked me what he was getting himself into
> 
> Loooooooool what a way to start eh :bounce:


Wait you mean you didnt warn him first... :lol:

Poor Jem, you and prep = disasters and accidents... lol...

Purple helmet


----------



## Beklet

I dunno, two minutes after he asked you out and you've got other blokes at your gym attending to your gash in front of him, and your purple helmet will be bigger than his....you're so cruel


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Jem said:


> I have injured myself tonight ....prep head almighty :whistling:
> 
> Yet again *I have pulled the door open ...and then walked right into it* ...make matters worse - it happened in the gym :confused1:
> 
> Luckily lovely jim bolton was there with frozen egg white carton and did his florence nightingale bit on me
> 
> Thing is though - they were really worried it was gonna split & burst - it did look that bad...came up instantaneously like an egg with a cut in the middle of it ...sat for about 30 mins with the ice on it - has gone down but it's MAHOOSIVE and bruised badly - told me to go to A&E but they are just gonna make me sit there for hours arent they ?
> 
> Even worse than that ....little hottie in the black vest that I have been admiring - only came and asked me out tonight ...I said yes, had a chat and then 2 mins after leaving him - I did that ....when he walked over to reception I was there with blokes fussing with ice packs .... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Least it broke the ice FPMSL ..he just called to check I got home ok and asked me what he was getting himself into
> 
> Loooooooool what a way to start eh :bounce:


:laugh::laugh: Sorry but i did laugh as i pictured it, and it was funny. :thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbio

Beklet said:


> I dunno, two minutes after he asked you out and you've got other blokes at your gym *attending to your gash in front of him*, and your purple helmet will be bigger than his....you're so cruel


A haha haha :lol: :lol:

Reps


----------



## Bettyboo

Hows yer head hun xx


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Sorry I couldn't help it! :lol:





Vibrance said:


> Just browsing lol, purple helmet rofl.





Greyphantom said:


> Wait you mean you didnt warn him first... :lol:
> 
> Poor Jem, you and prep = disasters and accidents... lol...
> 
> Purple helmet





Beklet said:


> I dunno, two minutes after he asked you out and you've got other blokes at your gym attending to your gash in front of him, and your purple helmet will be bigger than his....you're so cruel


 :blush:  :scared:

Bunch of fookers :lol: :lol: :lol: LOL @ Bex ...I nearly choked to death ...FFS 

I am mighty pleased he knows not of this site ....he's on my facebook as of this morning ! :whistling:

LMAO ! he is currently taking the p!ss out of me...I am so wearing higher than high heels 

Best to make him hit the ground running eh grey - actions speak louder than words ...I demonstrated my muppetyness :beer:


----------



## Jem

Lousy_Bastard said:


> :laugh::laugh: Sorry but i did laugh as i pictured it, and it was funny. :thumbup1:


PMSL funnier was his reaction - he was gobsmacked to see me with an audience ....even more shocked when he saw the egg I was sporting :tongue:



Hobbio said:


> A haha haha :lol: :lol:
> 
> Reps


stop encouraging her  



Bettyboo said:


> Hows yer head hun xx


Tara - thanks for the sympathy [unlike all the other p!ss taking feckers :lol: ] ...it's gone down really well - just purplish now - should be a really fetching shade of lilac by tonight - will just accessorise accordingly :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:

so Im going to the cinema - what's good ?

Test will be to see if he eats sh!te while I sip diet coke :lol: ...if he doesnt - then he's a soft assed git and I wont see him again :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH he sounds like he is interested though WHOOP WHOOP  GET IN


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH he sounds like he is interested though WHOOP WHOOP  GET IN


LOL dont sound so surprised !  :whistling: ....it does happen on occasion that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Hope its going well babe x


----------



## kirkelliott

hope ur well hunni am up competing tomorrow! how quick did that come round!! here is a few pics xx


----------



## Uriel

having a nice big piece of meat rubbed in your eye will take the swelling down on it....

.

.

....

....

I'm not sure what will reduce the swollen eye though


----------



## clairey.h

not allowed to embed it....but thought it would be appreciated  xxx


----------



## clairey.h

MissBC said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH he sounds like he is interested though WHOOP WHOOP  GET IN


lol think hes quite thick...as he couldnt find the door home :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Greyphantom

lmao muppetyness... new word for the dictionary that...


----------



## defdaz

Haha you are my hero Jem! :thumb: I think this journal should be made into a book or a film.


----------



## RACK

What did you see at the pics then?


----------



## Greyphantom

RACK said:


> What did you see at the pics then?


was it a big purple helmet.. ???


----------



## RACK

HAHAHA


----------



## DNL

Head banger.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

kirkelliott said:


> hope ur well hunni am up competing tomorrow! how quick did that come round!! here is a few pics xx


Nice photoshop skills lol....


----------



## stephy

quiet in here lately, everything going gd jem?


----------



## Greyphantom

Where oh where is our little Jemster... hows it all going girl dear...


----------



## DNL

Greyphantom said:


> Where oh where is our little Jemster... hows it all going girl dear...


Her head will be lost in the clouds somewhere!

with her being geet tall as oot  :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

Greyphantom said:


> Where oh where is our little Jemster... hows it all going girl dear...


found a better playmate :whistling:  :innocent: :lol:

oh and shes had to work a proper job this week.... and try and miss runing paul over :lol: so all in all a busy lickle bunny :wink:


----------



## Conscript

Where you been hiding Jem? 

I've always got an eye out for you... :innocent: ....Hope you're enjoying your new job and still finding time for training and the uk-m :beer:


----------



## Jem

thought I had better pop in and post something ! .....sorry !

been working [how very dare they make me] ...and training ...and erm canoodling ....and just have not had any time at all to update ....

I am being pulled in every bloody direction at the minute tbh ...but happy with it

Spoken to Paul of course and prep is still ongoing - I havent stopped that !

Thanks for all the comments ...and the erm legs hahahaha

xxx


----------



## Jem

Gawd there's full on tumble weed in here - I feel unloved :-(

well today - I managed to work from home, fit in fasted cardio, train tonight and then do more cardio. New diet as well ... all done and dusted ...getting comments now but dont think things are happening fast enough ...cant be helped however - work is more important at the minute.

On the boyfriend front - I am running out of patience ...not used to having someone there all the time and it's getting cloying ...plus he doesnt understand that dieting does cause stress and temper tantrums ...whilst i need someone to challenge me and gimme a kick up the ass - he is taking it too far. As a result, I can feel myself pulling away and getting moodier. It just reminds me that I really dont want a man ...I was happier being single tbh ... it's just boring - I dont wanna watch tv or dvds I just wanna chill out on pc [how sad is that eh ?] ...I cant do that when he is here with me ...

Yeah Im in another situation and please dont quote this LMFAO - coz if he finds it and reads it - I'll be in the sh!t haha


----------



## DNL

I dont need to quote it, its there LMAO


----------



## Jem

DNL said:


> I dont need to quote it, its there LMAO


yeah but I can delete it should the need arise


----------



## Conscript

[quote=Jem;1958326please dont quote this


----------



## Jem

G-fresh said:


> Well done so far Jem and keep it up! Stay focused and try not to down bogged down with trivial stuff!
> 
> Working from home!!! fcking part-timer :tongue:
> 
> He will probably get on your t1ts but I would too, right before bedtime... :innocent:
> 
> Why don't you tell him to bring his xbox with him when he's over, that should keep him out your hair... :beer:
> 
> Hope I don't get banned for this... :whistling:


LOL whatever t!ts I have left :lol:

SEE that's just it :confused1: ....I just dont see the point in being with someone and doing seperate things - I might as well not see anyone ! I dont want anyone peering over my shoulder, kissing me in the gym [like a cat marking their territory] and complaining because I didnt call them for a few hours ....all I am seeing at the minute is the negatives ! Yeah we had a great weekend and went for spa etc and that's cool but during the week - I dont feel the need ! Plus HE CANT SPELL FOR SH!T :cursing: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

You are too hard to please woman! :lol:


----------



## MissBC

hmmmmm your prob just not used to it babe? what is he making you do or not do? Do you not want to chill with him if so maybe hes not the one you wanna be with cause if he was the PC would come a big fat 2nd.

Is he buggering your prep somehow cause thats another issue if he is?

 xx

LOL at the spelling, i pointed this out to barry the other day when i saw one of his lovey facebook messages to you hehehehehe xx


----------



## Conscript

Hmmm well if thats how you feel then maybe you should keep things at arms distance before anyone gets too attached (you heartbreaker!!)...but there must be a reason you feel this way...lacking chemistry or whatever! 

Or you can just settle for a lifetime of writing christmas cards from the both of you! :lol:

Hope you like this, my favourite poem... 

Go placidly amid the noise and haste, and remember what peace there may be in silence.

As far as possible, without surrender, be on good terms with all persons. Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, even to the dull and the ignorant, they too have their story. Avoid loud and aggressive persons, they are vexations to the spirit.

If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain and bitter; for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself. Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans. Keep interested in your own career, however humble; it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.

Exercise caution in your business affairs, for the world is full of trickery. But let this not blind you to what virtue there is; many persons strive for high ideals, and everywhere life is full of heroism. *Be yourself. Especially, do not feign affection. Neither be cynical about love, for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment it is perennial as the grass.*

Take kindly to the counsel of the years, gracefully surrendering the things of youth. Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune. But do not distress yourself with imaginings. Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness.

Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself. You are a child of the universe, no less than the trees and the stars; you have a right to be here. And whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.

Therefore be at peace with God, whatever you conceive Him to be, and whatever your labors and aspirations, in the noisy confusion of life, keep peace in your soul.

With all its sham, drudgery and broken dreams, it is still a beautiful world.

Be cheerful. Strive to be happy.


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> You are too hard to please woman! :lol:


maybe that's it  :lol: :lol:



MissBC said:


> hmmmmm your prob just not used to it babe? what is he making you do or not do? Do you not want to chill with him if so maybe hes not the one you wanna be with cause if he was the PC would come a big fat 2nd.
> 
> Is he buggering your prep somehow cause thats another issue if he is?
> 
> xx


No I'm not used to it ...and I think a lot of him - and he's hot BUT

- he likes to lie down and watch tv ....I dont do tv

- he likes getting p"ssed - I dont do getting p"ssed [obviously]

- he is paranoid as fook if I 'disappear' for even 5 minutes

- he hates my training partner

it's not the fact that I wanna be on the pc - it's just that I dont wanna not be able to ? ...

He is not getting in the way of prep because I'm just not prepared to let that happen. He really wants to come to the show etc... It's just too much too soon - meh :confused1: god - I think it's just me dieting! Im just having a good old whinge - that's what this journal is good for lol x


----------



## stephy

i dont think its you dieting, i think the fact hes gettin para if u "disappear" for 5 mins etc is all a bit OTT

It would def set off alarm bells to me and tbh id prob back the feck away lol....especially this early on in the relationship? bit much


----------



## Jem

Love it G ...fanks !


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> i dont think its you dieting, i think the fact hes gettin para if u "disappear" for 5 mins etc is all a bit OTT
> 
> It would def set off alarm bells to me and tbh id prob back the feck away lol....especially this early on in the relationship? bit much


well claire knows all the details and yes it is a bit much ...especially for someone like me who enjoys being alone  I didnt even realise that I do wander off and do my own thing to be fair - I just take it for granted that I dont have to explain myself to anyone ...now it feels like Im being made to change ... anyway I should shut up now before I have to delete 30 quotes pmsl x


----------



## clairey.h

LMFAO fookin whinge bag  wondered how long you would wait before you moaned about the spelling... I knows it is a pet hate of yours :lol: :lol: :lol:

chill babe... you know what you want..... 

loves ya..... besides there only room for one illiterate in your life.....moi  xxx


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> well *claire* knows all the details and yes it is a bit much ...especially for someone like me who enjoys being alone  I didnt even realise that I do wander off and do my own thing to be fair - I just take it for granted that I dont have to explain myself to anyone ...now it feels like Im being made to change ... anyway I should shut up now before I have to delete 30 quotes pmsl x


haha as if by magic here I am


----------



## Jem

LMAO - was killing me from the off claire ....fook I dont even find it cute ...thing is - he read it back and said ooh I've posted on your wall and spelt it wrong but who gives a fcuk ...and Im sat there thinking - only ALL of my friends FPMSL

claaaaaaaaaire ...it's horrrrid - glad you're here you can entertain me now - he's at his sister's eating pasta n chips - hope the high carb intake knocks him out xx


----------



## clairey.h

fpmsl pasta and chips...........oh my good god.......classic 

anyhows emmsepoo ranted enough now have we 

well he does have some things going for him..... when your allowed that is :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> fpmsl pasta and chips...........oh my good god.......classic
> 
> anyhows emmsepoo ranted enough now have we
> 
> well he does have some things going for him..... when your allowed that is :lol: :lol: xx


yeah have finished ranting - ranted at paul c too and he was very negative about the whole thing whereas jay is just very careful not to influence my decision [smart boy there really] - if only he knew what had been said eh  ..anyway as a bit of a rebellion, I did his jab for him - even though i'd been 'asked' not to do them for him anymore - fcuk it - he's one of my best mates and no one has the right to try and spoil that do they ?


----------



## clairey.h

no emma your right no one has the right to tell you what to do....however by telling people like jay when your in a p1ssed off mood the decison may be taken out of your hands on if you want to be with him or not....brusied male egos and all that....... catch my drift  xx


----------



## jw007

Girlfriend (said with hand on hips in true jerry springer style)

You wanna lose that ZERO, and get yourself a HERO

Its all about respect, you gotta have respect for yourself

I mean COME ON

I fat, Im slack... AND I CAN STILL GET A MAN:thumb:


----------



## Jem

jw007 said:


> Girlfriend (said with hand on hips in true jerry springer style)
> 
> You wanna lose that ZERO, and get yourself a HERO
> 
> Its all about respect, you gotta have respect for yourself
> 
> I mean COME ON
> 
> I fat, Im slack... AND I CAN STILL GET A MAN:thumb:


well why the fook are you messing with OAP's suction pipes then :confused1: :lol: :lol:...you're so much worse than me


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> no emma your right no one has the right to tell you what to do....however by telling people like jay when your in a p1ssed off mood the decison may be taken out of your hands on if you want to be with him or not....brusied male egos and all that....... catch my drift  xx


Dunno claire ...your post just confused me - will read it again LOL


----------



## pea head

Oh dear Emma.


----------



## clairey.h

OK will simplify......

you tell jay.....

mr is p1ssed with jay....

jay throws it back into his face, everything you have said......

or tells someone else...blah blah blah...

hence you no longer get to say what you want.....

get it yet...

ffs you think you understand code, that was fooking simples


----------



## Jem

pea head said:


> Oh dear Emma.


  OI ! ...see what happens when I have time to think daz ? ...as for the rest - well you know the score - there's another negative :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> OK will simplify......
> 
> you tell jay.....
> 
> mr is p1ssed with jay....
> 
> jay throws it back into his face, everything you have said......
> 
> or tells someone else...blah blah blah...
> 
> hence you no longer get to say what you want.....
> 
> get it yet...
> 
> ffs you think you understand code, that was fooking simples


OK i'm with you ...van and apple in mouth job :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

Jem said:


> well why the fook are you messing with OAP's suction pipes then :confused1: :lol: :lol:...you're so much worse than me


Cause thats how I roll:whistling:

:whistling: :beer:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> OK i'm with you ...van and apple in mouth job :lol: :lol: :lol:


pmsl that was my turn to reread....got it in the end..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

anyhows how was working from home.....kids home yet????


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> No I'm not used to it ...and I think a lot of him - and he's hot BUT
> 
> - he likes to lie down and watch tv ....I dont do tv
> 
> - he likes getting p"ssed - I dont do getting p"ssed [obviously]
> 
> - he is paranoid as fook if I 'disappear' for even 5 minutes
> 
> - he hates my training partner
> 
> it's not the fact that I wanna be on the pc - it's just that I dont wanna not be able to ? ...
> 
> He is not getting in the way of prep because I'm just not prepared to let that happen. He really wants to come to the show etc... It's just too much too soon - meh :confused1: god - I think it's just me dieting! Im just having a good old whinge - that's what this journal is good for lol x


ofcourse babe and winge away thats what your journal is for hehehehe

Hopefully you can think about what will be best and make the decision but i know its prob hard with a new job and a new boy and trying to prep and get ready for you show aaarrrgggghhhhhhhh brain fuzz overload hehe xx


----------



## Jem

jw007 said:


> Cause thats how I roll:whistling:
> 
> :whistling: :beer:


whatever floats your boat I suppose .... 



clairey.h said:


> pmsl that was my turn to reread....got it in the end..... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> anyhows how was working from home.....kids home yet????


yes claire how could you forget that 

working from home was a pile of sh!te - system is fcuked up and conference voip thingy on pc is awful :confused1: ..Im being forced into all this new technology :lol: ...fat man is an annoying [email protected] and he apple chomped on the phone :cursing: - not much worse than that [apart from bad spelling :lol: ]

Kids came back tonight - they wanna go again tomorrow because I am working 10-4 and banned spongebob in living room as a result - havent been here for a bloody week - great mom I am eh :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

lol at least you wernt there to boot the apple across the room  :lol: :lol: :lol: vandal


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol at least you wernt there to boot the apple across the room  :lol: :lol: :lol: vandal


I think that's why he did it tbh :laugh:...like a big fook you ...I WILL eat my unscathed apple without your footie skills being applied to it ...I dont think he believed me when I said it was just reflex...being a geordie and all that ...:lol:bet someone grassed us up about the kitkat saga as well


----------



## clairey.h

lol cheeky minx..... nicking the bosses kitkat, kicking his lunch and arguing with the carpark nazi's... bet there glad your working from home 

emilys lost her voice.... I should be jumping for joy but feel mines next to go..... you know what thats means......... riots :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol cheeky minx..... nicking the bosses kitkat, kicking his lunch and arguing with the carpark nazi's... bet there glad your working from home
> 
> emilys lost her voice.... I should be jumping for joy but feel mines next to go..... you know what thats means......... riots :lol: :lol: :lol:


whatever gets you through the working day claire you know how it is  ...besides I blame my little french partner in crime :thumbup1: ...as for the car parking - I only paid it once ...rest of the time the eyelashes & over exaggerated geordie accent worked...and then I found a slot from another company I could use - car next to it got a ticket ...mine didnt :thumb: ...he who dares roddas 

Well strike me down with a feather - the Hall family is ill again :lol: :lol: :lol: ...bet her teachers are over the moon like :tongue:

happy anniversary pour demain ma cherie xxxx..


----------



## pea head

Jem said:


> OI ! ...see what happens when I have time to think daz ? ...*as for the rest - well you know the score* - there's another negative :whistling:


Yes :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

pea head said:


> Yes :lol: :lol:


  haha  ...refraining from further comment here :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Bloody hell stalker alert! And bad spelling? Eek! Pasta and chips though? Wrong. Very wrong. Any bloke trying to kiss me in the gym to mark his territory would get a dumbbell in the chops . . .


----------



## Greyphantom

Ah the rocky road of lust... um I mean love (or is that luve lol)... good luck with it all Jem...


----------



## RACK

Heyup Sweetcheeks, my god you're as good as me in relationships haha

Hope you're ok, on a serious note though

and can he really not spell and is dyslexic like me, or just lazy and types text speak


----------



## Jem

I know Beks ...call it diet head ...and blame aesthetics - he looks really really good ...but that's just shallow of me coz he's missing half the package - and you really should never mess about with anyone from your gym. I have created a nightmare scenario for myself all because of a cheeky smile and a good bod  ....

cheers grey ..me - I always bounce back lol

J - he didnt go to school - bad lad ....I have appalling taste in men to be fair x


----------



## RACK

I can't help you there Em, I reckon I'm one of the appalling ones lol x


----------



## pea head

Jem said:


> I know Beks ...call it diet head ...and blame aesthetics - he looks really really good ...but that's just shallow of me coz he's missing half the package - and you really should never mess about with anyone from your gym. I have created a nightmare scenario for myself all because of a cheeky smile and a good bod  ....
> 
> cheers grey ..me - I always bounce back lol
> 
> J - he didnt go to school - bad lad *....I have appalling taste in men to be fair x*


 :lol: *:lol:...men?...*Hes only a boy :whistling:


----------



## PRL

Trolling through and LMAO.

Stay focused on the goal Jem. If he's around after the show, you'll know if he's worth keeping. Good luck anyway.

LMAO @ Pea Head. He's only a boy. lol. Don't give her anymore to think about mate. lol


----------



## Jem

pea head said:


> :lol: *:lol:...men?...*Hes only a boy :whistling:


He's 23 :thumb: ...that's a man isnt it :confused1: .....you're a fooker daz LMAO :lol:

BTW - I looooove Jim, - told him that too - he gave me a lovely present tonight :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: [and no, it wasnt a pervy thing before you start lol]



PRL said:


> Trolling through and LMAO.
> 
> Stay focused on the goal Jem. If he's around after the show, you'll know if he's worth keeping. Good luck anyway.
> 
> LMAO @ Pea Head. He's only a boy. lol. Don't give her anymore to think about mate. lol


Oi glad I amoose ya :whistling: ! fanks petie poo ...and no, I dont need anything else to think about

tried to sort things tonight and they all went t!ts up and Im not even going into details neither - cringeworthy ...thought I had it sorted until he came to the gym to see me despite him assuring me that he wasnt going to ...

On a good note - I have almost got work things sorted out - it's getting better every day so that's something !


----------



## clairey.h

not cheered the fook up yet then 

xxxxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> not cheered the fook up yet then
> 
> xxxxx


Im a lot better haha ! wait till you hear the latest though ffs - actually, you can prob guess based on type A man behaviour [ or boy :lol: ] ...but erm ...I've had his mom on the phone to me too :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: ....how fooked up is that :whistling: ...will call if you're free xxx


----------



## clairey.h

PMSFL...... im not free but I am for you 

haha first time I ever spoke to robs mum was when she rang me at work to tell me to stop taking the pill cause she wanted grandkids from rob.............ffs I was a little more than shocked.......

and went and took my pill quick smart :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> I've had his mom on the phone to me too :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: ....how fooked up is that :whistling: ...will call if you're free xxx


what the??? his mum rang you? LOL


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> PMSFL...... im not free but I am for you
> 
> haha first time I ever spoke to robs mum was when she rang me at work to tell me to stop taking the pill cause she wanted grandkids from rob.............ffs I was a little more than shocked.......
> 
> and went and took my pill quick smart :lol: :lol: :lol:


hmmmm ....I was more than shocked - I've only met her once :confused1:



MissBC said:


> what the??? his mum rang you? LOL


not his mom's wrath I am scared of though - it's his sister's :whistling:


----------



## pea head

And there was me thinking he was "realy thank fall"


----------



## clairey.h

pea head said:


> And there was me thinking he was "realy thank fall"


ooohhhhhhh your nasty........ :cool2: :lol:


----------



## Jem

pea head said:


> And there was me thinking he was "realy thank fall"


LMFAO ! you p!ss taking [email protected] .....DONT :cursing: you have NO idea how stressed I was when I saw that post ...the b!tch in me was gagging to hit 'remove post' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> ooohhhhhhh your nasty........ :cool2: :lol:


and you stop encouraging him cowbagslutwhore  ...I am calling right now OK :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> and you stop encouraging him cowbagslutwhore  ...I am calling right now OK :thumbup1:


oh my god.... im insulted!!!!!!!!!!! what did I do to encouage him...... exceot for the misuse of laughing smilieys im innocent :innocent: :tongue:


----------



## Greyphantom

OMFG... his mum rang you... what the hell is happening with the men of the world today... did he get a booboo or is it more serious and he left his blanky at home... lol... still shouldnt take the p "intall oui no if itz seryoos oar knot"...


----------



## RACK

His mom rang you....... WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jem

Loooool J ! tis true hahahaha

Oh and BIG BOLLOX - JUST GOT THE SACK FOR TELLING THE CEO TO FOOK RIGHT OFF ......proper yanky [email protected] ....was worth it for shock value though [email protected]


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> OMFG... his mum rang you... what the hell is happening with the men of the world today... did he get a booboo or is it more serious and he left his blanky at home... lol... still shouldnt take the p "intall oui no if itz seryoos oar knot"...


right at this moment in time - I have not got the faintest fooking idea what I am doing tbh ...I am seriously fcuked up LMAO .....erm temper tantrums jemster has surfaced ...spoke to him on the phone this morning [i should say he's a tree surgeon] ...I told him he should specialise in bonzais because they are suited to his height ...he wasnt happy ...I found it highly amusing in a real b!tching kinda way ...and then hung up :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

then the boss phoned me and I told him what I thought of his company and his double standards ...   

Anyone else wanna call me ?????...I am on form :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## chrisj22

pmsl!! :lol:

Why on earth did you tell him to fcuk off? :lol:


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> pmsl!! :lol:
> 
> Why on earth did you tell him to fcuk off? :lol:


oooh just had it with the entire mickey mouse operation - job has been one fcuk up since the start tbh ...last night I spoke to him and he agreed my hours ...he called this morning and decided that since speaking to his partner [who also happens to be the HR Director]..that I did not state when commencing the post that I was unwilling to work around the school run .... :cursing:

My main reason for accepting this job was so that I could be at home for my son [who is epileptic] ...now they are saying that because they didnt write it down - that I didnt say it :cursing: Basically it's my word against his and his missus ...LOSE/LOSE in other words ....so erm - I really did just go for broke :cursing: ...and when I say that - I MEAN NO HOLDS BARRED FPMSL ...I get a touch stressed when it concerns my kiddies :cool2:


----------



## Greyphantom

Then he deserves a well termed Fook right off then... too many [email protected] heads out there expecting their staff to drop their drawers and bend over tbh... any chance you can threaten a tribunal and get something from them??

Tree surgeon... lol... *dialling Jem now... uh wait, thinks carefully and sllloooowwwlly puts the phone down*


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Then he deserves a well termed Fook right off then... too many [email protected] heads out there expecting their staff to drop their drawers and bend over tbh... any chance you can threaten a tribunal and get something from them??
> 
> Tree surgeon... lol... *dialling Jem now... uh wait, thinks carefully and sllloooowwwlly puts the phone down*


If anyone deserves that sort of schizzle he does - smarmy self-righteous tosspot ...dunno though - I am treading carefully now - other than shouting 'fook off' down the phone of course :lol: ....they have fcuked up though....

Yeah well ickle tree surgeon doesnt cope well with em's moods - he gets really fooking @rsey if I even slightly snap at him ....doesnt understand dieting at all - cant see what difference it can make ... his fcuking loss if he carries on the way he is coz I is angry :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

OKKKKK so I just changed my relationship status to single on Facebook as I have been told that he has been telling a sh!t load of people that he is gonna beat the crap out of my training partner. No need for that ...waiting for the sh!t to hit the fan now - s'not gonna be pretty - I am expecting him to turn up at my door tonight and a bit worried about my car because he is a nutter :-(

...and as a result of my FB status changing this is what he has changed profile pic to :



and just got a message asking why I am being funny - mature eh ....gotta say it's fcuking with my head though :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h

feeling any better today  xx


----------



## Jem

Moooorning peeps ! starving today - no job no man haha I am doing well this prep eh ....[then again - it's how I started this diet ...] on the plus side - another thing I have lost this week is fat :thumbup1: ...every cloud and all that jazz 

Sorry paul but couldnt resist having some control over some aspect of my life so stepped on the scales and have dropped 4 lbs since sunday ...it's the only thing that's made me smile in the last day or so - so please be gentle :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> feeling any better today  xx


lol beat you to it babes ....will chat to you in a bit claireypants ...never feels good does it ...and he is well, just confusing me - not sure what to face in the gym tonight...fortunately, I know everyone and he is a bit of a loner in there - plenty of blokes to step in if he starts anything. NEVER let me spy a hottie in the gym and agree to go out with him EVER again :lol: :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Bloody hell Em! Not sure what to say. Hope you're okay - totally with you on the Director front, I quit my job because of two d*ckhead directors. Life's too short to work for a5shats.

Sorry about the shortar5e, his loss. You'll be okay at the gym, bob and everyone will look after you. I can't believe he thinks he could deck Jay, he's about half his size isn't he wtf!


----------



## MissBC

wowzers there has been some action in this journal, you told your boss to **** off LOL thats awesome, and sounds like your X is a right nobber. threatning to beat up your training partner etc etc and not to mention telling him mummy to ring you LOL. BUT YAYYYYYY on loosing weight babe, least one good thing has come out of it xxx


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> ...and as a result of my FB status changing this is what he has changed profile pic to :


----------



## Jem

FPMSL J - I see words are escaping you :lol: :lol: :lol:



defdaz said:


> Bloody hell Em! Not sure what to say. Hope you're okay - totally with you on the Director front, I quit my job because of two d*ckhead directors. Life's too short to work for a5shats.
> 
> Sorry about the shortar5e, his loss. You'll be okay at the gym, bob and everyone will look after you. I can't believe he thinks he could deck Jay, he's about half his size isn't he wtf!


Well yeah daz - I'd lost the battle anyway so thought I might as well get the satisfaction of telling him where to put his rsa stick 

as for ross - well dont really wanna make a big deal out of it at the gym - bit shameful BUT he has been passing the word round that he is gonna get jay and that's not fooking on ...if I say anything about what he has done to me he will be banned - so will see how things go ...

Hmmm think Jay is slightly upset for me - for having such bad taste and potentially getting him involved - I do feel crappy about that



MissBC said:


> wowzers there has been some action in this journal, you told your boss to **** off LOL thats awesome, and sounds like your X is a right nobber. threatning to beat up your training partner etc etc and not to mention telling him mummy to ring you LOL. BUT YAYYYYYY on loosing weight babe, least one good thing has come out of it xxx


I didnt do it lightly briar - it was poor treatment and I was on a lose/lose so went for it !

yes nobber is correct ...gets worse ...had texts this morning and he even commented on my fb last night :confused1: ...he is NUTS - very much so

anyway yeah weight is dropping off - not surprising considering the feckin stressy time I am having pmsl :lol:


----------



## RACK

I just can't believe someone would act like this Em. Although didn't you say he's a young un?

and you were telling me of for seeing a 21yr old!!! Shame on you 

One bit I've missed, why is he after your training partner?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I just can't believe someone would act like this Em. Although didn't you say he's a young un?
> 
> and you were telling me of for seeing a 21yr old!!! Shame on you
> 
> One bit I've missed, why is he after your training partner?


J he is 23...and it's bewildering love ...I've tried to keep it amicable so that he doesnt kick off so left him as a friend on FB but then he changed his profile pic to that

...THEN he popped up on chat begging me not to fall out with him

...THEN he sent me pms asking why I was being funny ...

...THEN he posted status update saying he was at Hollywood Bowl [which was where we were supposed to be at that time, although I wasnt too fcuking keen on the idea coz Im not 15 :lol: ] ...

...THEN he added a load of burds to his friends list

So I deleted him as a friend and sent him a lovely text saying to take care after which I deleted both his numbers, all his messages and call log etc and hoped that would be it

...This morning I have received a text saying

"Morning hun, you ok? I like you lots, just need to be on my own for a bit as I have lots to sort out babes xx just hope you understand x and I do think about you lots x" :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

WTF is that all about LMFAO ....he is raving mad ....why would you send that sort of message making it look like he is the one who ended things :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: - makes me wonder what precisely he is planning ? ...it's worrying tbh ... :confused1:

He didnt like me training with jay at all ...no other reason than that ...BUT he is on a suspended sentence ...so if he touches anyone he will be locked up. See, all this I discovered along the way - he is cat 4 offender and goes to probation every thursday along with anger management and pyschiatrist FPMSL ...lucky escape I'd say 

I like a feisty man - but mebbe that's a step too far eh


----------



## RACK

I can't find another facepalm pic haha

Just leave him to it. Best reaction is no reaction. From the sound of things he's goin to make himself look really bad, really soon. Don't think it'll be anything too stupid as he'll get in serious trouble but he's going to kick off in one way or another.

What you do have to wonder is how come he only put "xx"?? Everyone knows if you are poking, or want to poke someone one it's "xXx"!!!! This is the law!!!


----------



## hilly

catching all this a little late as in spain. i would saying hes trying to be nice to keep you open as an option while he maybe messing around with some1 else.

not that im speaking from experience lmao but thats just how it seems to me and me being a 24 yr old lad might be pretty close 

good stuff with weight loss


----------



## Jem

Ha I'm not reacting ...that's why he continues to fcuking send sh!t ... and no hilly - it would be better if he was - but was me that ended it, not him so that sort of doesnt make sense !

Anyway that's the end of it in here - I wont be posting much else on the matter - got it out of my system pmsl

Think mebbe I should revert to prep stuff LOL


----------



## chrisj22

lol, no offense Jem, but he looks like a right cnut, lol.

Bit childish eh??


----------



## Beklet

Where on earth do you find these nutters? Do you just attract them? Think i've only ever had one bloke who got a bit weird but that was nothing in comparison. Maybe you should go for something completely different next time. . . I suspect your gym is full of chancers and mummy's boys lol


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> lol, no offense Jem, but he looks like a right cnut, lol.
> 
> Bit childish eh??


FPMSL ! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: yeah - with hindsight - he does ....I always hated that chavvy ring :whistling:

On a good note - I just found 2 of his Diesel tops - a gym bag with kit in it and a pile of letters as well as his cds in the car ....he'll miss those :lol: ..ordinarily, I would return them but quite fancy wearing one of those tops to the gym tonight LMAO !!!! :innocent:

I'm off to the pics with a male friend on friday - fcuk it :thumbup1:



Beklet said:


> Where on earth do you find these nutters? Do you just attract them? Think i've only ever had one bloke who got a bit weird but that was nothing in comparison. Maybe you should go for something completely different next time. . . I suspect your gym is full of chancers and mummy's boys lol


Bex - I just have shoite taste honestly - cheeky glint in the eye and a withdrawn attitude and Im a dribbling wreck :confused1:

Maybe I should try alternatives - like someone without a criminal record for example - food for thought :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Jem said:


> OKKKKK so I just changed my relationship status to single on Facebook as I have been told that he has been telling a sh!t load of people that he is gonna beat the crap out of my training partner. No need for that ...waiting for the sh!t to hit the fan now - s'not gonna be pretty - I am expecting him to turn up at my door tonight and a bit worried about my car because he is a nutter :-(
> 
> ...and as a result of my FB status changing this is what he has changed profile pic to :
> 
> View attachment 45444
> 
> 
> and just got a message asking why I am being funny - mature eh ....gotta say it's fcuking with my head though :confused1:


Well I dont know about anyone else,

But I certainly dig the dudes taste in gold ringage

Classy as fck if you ask me:thumb:


----------



## Jem

jw007 said:


> Well I dont know about anyone else,
> 
> But I certainly dig the dudes taste in gold ringage
> 
> Classy as fck if you ask me:thumb:


[email protected] hahahaha - fooking horrid isnt it :lol: :lol: :lol: - I commented on that before anything else  ...it's even worse close up :ban: :lol: :lol:

Classy isnt what he was about :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ...but then 'classy' wasnt what was on my mind joe ...I wasnt looking for a life partner :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

well I went bowling last saturday............and had a great time!!!!!!! 

emms leave it as is ...he thinks he has high ground, gets to keep his head high saying 'yeah mate, had to let her cause ive got issues'

you have an escape without drama....

continue training with jayster......

job done 

end of drama for the week :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

I'm glad i didn't spot the ring. . . He wants to beat up your training partner? Even though you've been training with him for ages? I can only assume he's a jealous chap who's convinced you're getting extra 'training' lol


----------



## pea head

At least he was a sexy dancer.....think i will stop there.......


----------



## stephy

Honestly, and men say its us that are nutters :lol: no wonder when theres guys like that about


----------



## clairey.h

Beklet said:


> I'm glad i didn't spot the ring. . . He wants to beat up your training partner? Even though you've been training with him for ages? I can only assume he's a jealous chap who's convinced you're getting extra 'training' lol


well....if emma hadnt told him that her training partner thinks he's a woss....situation may just may have been avoided (have a feeling it would have happened sooner or later though regardless!!)....lol...I wont even comment on the extra training :lol: :lol: :lol:

men and there egos


----------



## Jem

LMAO @ colin ! yeah he is only 12.7 LOL - Im only just lighter than him FPMSL ...and he doesnt train legs ...nuff said eh :lol: :lol: :lol:

Incoming private messages on FB as I type ....how does he know I am on there ? does it show ?

what does that little half moon on chat mean ?

He isnt on my friends list so how can he send me messages ? :confused1:

Steph - I am totally not a nutter when it comes to relationships - I will always retain fooking dignity whatever else - tis a shame others cant do the same.

Claire am leaving it as it is ...trying to anyway - trying very hard in fact !


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> end of drama for the week :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nope somehow I dont think so claire - waiting for a knock on the door friday when he is drunk & coked up ...I am going out with paul to pics and then hare & hounds ...might even ask paul to stay over just in case tbh



pea head said:


> At least he was a sexy dancer.....think i will stop there.......


FLMAO - I was taking the p!ss when I said that daz ......he didnt get sarcasm....



clairey.h said:


> well....if emma hadnt told him that her training partner thinks he's a woss....situation may just may have been avoided (have a feeling it would have happened sooner or later though regardless!!)....lol...I wont even comment on the extra training :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> men and there egos


I didnt know he was a loony then did I - he asked me what jay thought of him and at the time I was mad at jay for passing judgement on him - so I told him - "he said you looked like a fanny" :lol: LOL ...but yeah - egos were always gonna come into it werent they - jay is twice his size.

cheers biatch :beer: xx


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem you should try and publish all your bits and dramas, in a book similar to Bridget Jones.. it would make a fab read hehe xx Who would you get to play you if it was to be turned into a film ???


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Jem you should try and publish all your bits and dramas, in a book similar to Bridget Jones.. it would make a fab read hehe xx Who would you get to play you if it was to be turned into a film ???


pmsl ....least I entertain eh :lol: :lol: :lol:

hate bridget jones though


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> pmsl ....least I entertain eh :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> hate bridget jones though


Oh I dont know theres something about the ending.....

"Wait a minute.... Nice boys dont kiss like that......?"

".........Oh yes they ****ing do............"

Gggrrrrrrr....... :devil2: :devil2:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oh I dont know theres something about the ending.....
> 
> "Wait a minute.... Nice boys dont kiss like that......?"
> 
> ".........Oh yes they ****ing do............"
> 
> Gggrrrrrrr....... :devil2: :devil2:


pmsl ! maybe I need to watch it again then - I can barely remember that bit :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> pmsl ! maybe I need to watch it again then - I can barely remember that bit :thumbup1:


Very last scene.... her running through the snow in her knickers and cardi.... him out buying her a new diary.....

Its on every christmas


----------



## Rob68

You need to go back to 505............. :whistling: ......................  .....xxx


----------



## LittleChris

Good lord, never a dull moment!


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> You need to go back to 505............. :whistling: ......................  .....xxx


and keep me hands between me thighs :lol: :lol: :lol:

some funny sh!t right there though rob - I listened to that the other night by accident - and reminded me of you straight away :thumb: ...meeeeeemories in the corner of my mind   hope you are well chicken pie xxx



LittleChris said:


> Good lord, never a dull moment!


well - you know me by now chris


----------



## RACK

End of the day...................... I'm better looking than him Em hahahaha! 

PS on FB, your chat will tell him you're on line. Click on the box telling you who's on-line, go to the options bit and then click "go offline". Sorted


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> End of the day...................... I'm better looking than him Em hahahaha!
> 
> PS on FB, your chat will tell him you're on line. Click on the box telling you who's on-line, go to the options bit and then click "go offline". Sorted


I wasnt online though :confused1: ...and he isnt in my friends list - so that wouldnt work would it ? think it was coincidence that the minute I logged on he sent it ...got texts as well so just chance.

..and no J - one thing I can say is - he is very beautiful - pics dont do him justice at all - that face was what got me into the trouble !

Anyway - it's friday and I have managed to ignore him so Im doing well ! now to see what I can get up to this weekend :bounce:


----------



## RACK

You cut me deep hahaha

Think it must have been just by chance you got the message


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> You cut me deep hahaha
> 
> Think it must have been just by chance you got the message


you love it ...you must do :lol:

chance ..or the fact that he cant take the fact that Im not reacting and keeps buzzing around - annoying little twerp  ...still, makes me feel better to know it's smarting a tad :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Course I *LOVE* it!!!!!

My god and I thought my situation was complicated haha. At least I'm not getting probs from anyone, well not yet.........


----------



## Jem

All quiet on the western front - hopefully he is bored and moved on.

Soooo back to normal life as I know it ....

Well managed to get through the whole week feeling quite alright energy wise - cardio was actually quite enjoyable ...until yesterday afternoon when I had a bit of a crash and burn ! Still plodded on and managed to train and then do x trainer

Getting fair few comments now even though I am covered up - have avoided them for so long that I forget what a head fook they are!

I havent done posing etc [although I have music] ...just have lost the desire a bit - money is so fooking tight that I cant afford to buy napalm etc - other things - such as the car, are taking financial priority...just one of those things meh !

Apparently I have a new bikini arriving shortly - dunno how the hell Im paying for that either ....

I am still prepping though - will see how I am closer to the day so never say never ...the changes are coming - just dont think I will be how I want to be ....abs are still not fully through and stomach not tight enough. Maybe my notions are unrealistic for this show and if that's the case - then I would rather wait anyway ! ...the plan always was to see how I felt and maybe put off showing again till Oct ... live in the real world for a bit perhaps.

Just thoughts ...paul will prob slate me for putting them down here but he's doing his own comp so I will be safe for a bit LMAO


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> All quiet on the western front - hopefully he is bored and moved on.
> 
> Soooo back to normal life as I know it ....
> 
> Well managed to get through the whole week feeling quite alright energy wise - cardio was actually quite enjoyable ...until yesterday afternoon when I had a bit of a crash and burn ! Still plodded on and managed to train and then do x trainer
> 
> Getting fair few comments now even though I am covered up - have avoided them for so long that I forget what a head fook they are!
> 
> I havent done posing etc [although I have music] ...just have lost the desire a bit - money is so fooking tight that I cant afford to buy napalm etc - other things - such as the car, are taking financial priority...just one of those things meh !
> 
> Apparently I have a new bikini arriving shortly - dunno how the hell Im paying for that either ....
> 
> I am still prepping though - will see how I am closer to the day so never say never ...the changes are coming - just dont think I will be how I want to be ....abs are still not fully through and stomach not tight enough. Maybe my notions are unrealistic for this show and if that's the case - then I would rather wait anyway ! ...the plan always was to see how I felt and maybe put off showing again till Oct ... live in the real world for a bit perhaps.
> 
> Just thoughts ...paul will prob slate me for putting them down here but he's doing his own comp so I will be safe for a bit LMAO


Glad things have calmed down miss! Tis unbelieveable how expensive prepping actually is, when you add together all the costs you incur you could easily have a 3 week, 5 star holiday somewhere veeeery hot!

Like you say, get to a week out and then reassess where you are. If you do it ...happy days, if you don't, it gives you an awesome platform for the 2011 build :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> All quiet on the western front - hopefully he is bored and moved on.
> 
> Soooo back to normal life as I know it ....
> 
> Well managed to get through the whole week feeling quite alright energy wise - cardio was actually quite enjoyable ...until yesterday afternoon when I had a bit of a crash and burn ! Still plodded on and managed to train and then do x trainer
> 
> Getting fair few comments now even though I am covered up - have avoided them for so long that I forget what a head fook they are!
> 
> I havent done posing etc [although I have music] ...just have lost the desire a bit - money is so fooking tight that I cant afford to buy napalm etc - other things - such as the car, are taking financial priority...just one of those things meh !
> 
> Apparently I have a new bikini arriving shortly - dunno how the hell Im paying for that either ....
> 
> I am still prepping though - will see how I am closer to the day so never say never ...the changes are coming - just dont think I will be how I want to be ....abs are still not fully through and stomach not tight enough. Maybe my notions are unrealistic for this show and if that's the case - then I would rather wait anyway ! ...the plan always was to see how I felt and maybe put off showing again till Oct ... live in the real world for a bit perhaps.
> 
> Just thoughts ...*paul will prob slate me for putting them down here* but he's doing his own comp so I will be safe for a bit LMAO


not at all Jem.....i have always told you that you have to prioritise things.......and other things are more important.....give me a call tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Glad things have calmed down miss! Tis unbelieveable how expensive prepping actually is, when you add together all the costs you incur you could easily have a 3 week, 5 star holiday somewhere veeeery hot!
> 
> Like you say, get to a week out and then reassess where you are. If you do it ...happy days, if you don't, it gives you an awesome platform for the 2011 build :thumb:


Yes kate ....that feeling though - when things start changing ...is hard to beat though - that's the control freak in me :laugh:....time will tell haha very little time but still ...better mood now blasted it in the gym :thumbup1:



Pscarb said:


> not at all Jem.....i have always told you that you have to prioritise things.......and other things are more important.....give me a call tomorrow afternoon


Paul you sniff these posts out :whistling: ...still doing it - show aint over till the fat lady sings and all that :thumb:

y


----------



## Jem

Jem said:


> All quiet on the western front - hopefully he is bored and moved on.
> 
> Soooo back to normal life as I know it ....


spoke too soon ...just had a call from unknown and answered thinking it was about car repairs ....was ross calling from a police station in kidderminster as he got arrested last night ...cant say I am surprised but I am gutted - I had done really well to avoid all contact with him - really didnt know what to say to him so I put the phone down - he just text saying he thought he cut it off and will call me once he leaves his solicitor.

Dont need the headfcuk - I wasnt in the best frame of mind this morning to begin with...went to book car in & horrid man at garage asked me out - but I needed to keep him sweet to avoid charges so sort of agreed :confused1: ..then went gym and saw 2 of my ex-exes pals who started quizzing me about ross ...now this. :no:

can someone take me on holiday please :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Keep away from boys lol they're a pain . . . Glad my life is boring lol


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Keep away from boys lol they're a pain . . . Glad my life is boring lol


I am bored though ! Im still sat here on my own ! ...spoke to him on the phone just ...he is getting sent down in 4 weeks when trial comes up so that's that sorted - they caught him on cctv camera kicking off and he's on a suspended for violent behaviour already so he's fcuked himself ...

He has asked if he can come over tomorrow...do feel a bit sorry for him :confused1:


----------



## defdaz

He sounds like a right nutter Em. Remember he's threatened to beat up Jay and stay well clear. Concentrate on you and yours.


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> He sounds like a right nutter Em. Remember he's threatened to beat up Jay and stay well clear. Concentrate on you and yours.


I know it looks terrible in black and white ....and after a long chat with someone last night - I think I am seeing the light - I'm just a softie at heart though! ...in saying that ...one thing I cant FOOKING ABIDE is people who constantly seek pity for their lot in life ...moan and whine about things and then have a complete disregard for anyone else's problems. He is selfish - this I do know...and he doesnt have an emergency stop button - very destructive. I've moved on :whistling: - see for every man that causes you grief, there is another one dying to make you feel better :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sooo well done to paul :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: now he can chill for a bit :thumb:

woken up staaaarving .... I'm on legs today ........MEH it will hurt I just know it :laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> and keep me hands between me thighs :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> some funny sh!t right there though rob - I listened to that the other night by accident - and reminded me of you straight away :thumb: ...meeeeeemories in the corner of my mind   hope you are well chicken pie xxx


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ......What you like em?...:laugh:.....im good ta kidda....sh1t you get yaself in some mad situations.....:laugh::laugh:...i blame that clairey....:laugh:....xxx

Going to see the courteeeners in december... :bounce: :bounce:....


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: ......What you like em?...:laugh:.....im good ta kidda....sh1t you get yaself in some mad situations.....:laugh::laugh:...i blame that clairey....:laugh:....xxx
> 
> Going to see the courteeeners in december... :bounce: :bounce:....


...actually - I think she is to blame for lots of it rob  ...she's the one who encourages me to go on dates from hell and stuff ...shark bite man, indoor rowing champ...need I say more :whistling: - it's all so she can break me out of the mould of determined singledom...or so she can have a fookin laugh at my expense :lol: :lol: :lol:

Latest disaster I cannot attribute to her though ...but can try :tongue:

OK so I have to listen to them now - just to see what yer up to ....who you going with - drunken pal ? xxx


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> ...actually - I think she is to blame for lots of it rob  ...she's the one who encourages me to go on dates from hell and stuff ...shark bite man, indoor rowing champ...need I say more :whistling: - it's all so she can break me out of the mould of determined singledom...*or so she can have a fookin laugh at my expense * :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> *^^^^^ DEFFO THIS BIT I RECKON EM^^^^^^^:laugh:*
> 
> Latest disaster I cannot attribute to her though ...but can try :tongue:
> 
> OK so I have to listen to them now - just to see what yer up to ....who you going with - drunken pal ? xxx


Yep drunken pal and 4 others going...looking forward to it...  ...xxx


----------



## clairey.h

thanks for addmitting this one has NOTHING TO DO WITH ME!!!!!!!!!!!!

I knew you were going on a date, then had to chase you around like a [email protected] cause you holed yourself up with him for the next week...........ffs women was being to wonder if he had done away with you 

so my hands are clean on this one  as for the rest well you cant win em all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

clairey.h said:


> thanks for addmitting this one has NOTHING TO DO WITH ME!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I knew you were going on a date, then had to chase you around like a [email protected] cause you holed yourself up with him for the next week...........ffs women was being to wonder if he had done away with you
> 
> so my hands are clean on this one  as for the rest well you cant win em all :lol: :lol: :lol:


Have you been lurking?.... :ban: .............


----------



## clairey.h

RJ68 said:


> Have you been lurking?.... :ban: .............


just logged on!!!!!!!! fooker didnt realise this was a private conversation.............. wheres your spoon gone


----------



## Rob68

clairey.h said:


> wheres your spoon gone


 :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: .......................  ...........xxx


----------



## Rob68

clairey.h said:


> just logged on!!!!!!!! fooker didnt realise this was a private conversation.............. wheres your spoon gone


ooooooooooooooooohhh...who`s a grumpy so n so in the mornings huh huh?...:laugh::laugh::laugh:............ :ban:


----------



## clairey.h

RJ68 said:


> ooooooooooooooooohhh...who`s a grumpy so n so in the mornings huh huh?...:laugh::laugh::laugh:............ :ban:


LMAO as emma well knows I get told every day that im not a morning person :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

clairey.h said:


> LMAO as emma well knows I get told every day that im not a morning person :whistling: :lol:


Right well stay the foooooook off here till lets say erm about 7pm....


----------



## clairey.h




----------



## Rob68

clairey.h said:


> View attachment 45543


pffffft do you ever put it away?...:laugh::laugh::laugh:...... poor em knows you dont... :whistling: .............:laugh::laugh:....


----------



## Jem

LMAO !!!! and shut the feck up claire - nuff already - wasnt "holed up" durty mare - was going out and about - ye make it sound really sleazy !!

guess what though ...just found another gym bag of his [yeah he had almost moved in FPMSL] ...and it is actually a school PE bag with "name......form......" printed on it ...:confused1:Im gonna take a pic so you can see LMAO ...he hasnt filled it in though ....dont think he is that advanced just yet ....I might do it for him before I hand it back :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Well I'm back to being me ! which is nice - full of beans today, stopped stressing over the small things and feeling good - bring on 3 weeks time - I'm not singing yet ..and Im not fat lady either xxx


----------



## Jem

legs are suitably battered and everything done for the day ...and erm that's about it


----------



## Beklet

Step away from the pretty boys lol. I had a nutty ex once. Threatened to smash his face in when i sacked him off then saw him in paper twice few years later once when he was sent down for rape second was manslaughter lol. He was a wimp tho


----------



## PRL

Beklet said:


> Step away from the pretty boys lol. I had a nutty ex once. Threatened to smash his face in when i sacked him off then saw him in paper twice few years later once when he was sent down for rape second was manslaughter lol. He was a wimp tho


Yeah JEM.

Stay away from the PRETTY boys. :whistling:

Muhahahaha


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Step away from the pretty boys lol. I had a nutty ex once. Threatened to smash his face in when i sacked him off then saw him in paper twice few years later once when he was sent down for rape second was manslaughter lol. He was a wimp tho


nice ! :laugh:



PRL said:


> Yeah JEM.
> 
> Stay away from the PRETTY boys. :whistling:
> 
> Muhahahaha


LMAO well then why werent you more vocal on the phone eh  ....he cant be worse surely ....different yes - but not worse ! x


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> nice ! :laugh:
> 
> LMAO well then why werent you more vocal on the phone eh  ....he cant be worse surely ....different yes - but not worse ! x


Piff

Like I'm here to do your dirty work. lol


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Piff
> 
> Like I'm here to do your dirty work. lol


UNFAIR PETIEPOOS :confused1: .....so long as you dont do his then ...we are even - if I see you with a camera though, I'm off mate :lol: :lol: :lol: ...oh ...and the beard ...dont do it ...dont even go there


----------



## Greyphantom

Soooo in amongst all the eastenders action here I take it you are still training and dieting and prepping well...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Soooo in amongst all the eastenders action here I take it you are still training and dieting and prepping well...


well funny you should say that Darren  ...just had a chat with paul tonight ...and we have decided to end the prep right there at 3 weeks out :thumbup1: ...other things as I have said should be taking priority - I am not making rational decisions at the moment and not holding a job down ...SO as of RIGHT NOW ...I am off the prep wagon  I need a normal head and a normal life with normal priorities.

Lost a stone and a half for this diet so it was getting there but I want more when I get up on stage again - I was not gonna be happy with what I was presenting having been inspired by tans and lins recent shows - so for that and the sake of financial front - I am willing to wait until the time is right. When I am settled and happy in a job, then I will look at next show...which is probably not gonna be May. Training partner wants to do UKBFF Oct next year so we may well do that one together - more realistic :thumb:

Paul has been great - thanks to him for all the prep we have done together ...is a good mate who knows me for me - knows exactly what I am like, swearing and all :lol: ...he is gonna help me with a maintenance diet so that I remain steady at how I am currently instead of ballooning and wasting all the hard weeks of dieting. Cheers Paul x

so that's that - when im settled and focused on the important things in life - will revisit shows - until that time Im back in the real world baby :bounce:

thanks for all the support peeps - right decision has been made - I dont feel I have failed at all - Im happy to leave it where it is! Training will remain the same - and cardio dropped a bit haha but you all know me ...not just gonna sit on the sofa and eat hula hoops now am I ?


----------



## 3752

Emma as i said on the phone it has been a pleasure prepping you, this decision is the right one as a plastic trophy does not and should not come before family and living etc.....


----------



## chrisj22

Seems like the right decision Em.

Relieve some stress for you anyway


----------



## hilly

good decision jem, when u get up their you wanna be at ure best


----------



## Kate1976

Sounds like a master plan is being hatched :thumb:

I know what you mean about Tan and Lin being inspiring......they have kinda set the benchmark for me!

Best of luck missy  I shall no doubt see you on a stage at some point next yr !


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice one Em xxx


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> Emma as i said on the phone it has been a pleasure prepping you, this decision is the right one as a plastic trophy does not and should not come before family and living etc.....


  not all the time surely ! ...but have enjoyed some of our wry conversations paul - I'll make sure you dont miss out on them. Yep family and normal life needs sorting - been in an obsessed bubble so long that I dont remember how it is to feel normal - that there nutter might have been the wrong boy for me BUT it was a taste of real life !



chrisj22 said:


> Seems like the right decision Em.
> 
> Relieve some stress for you anyway





hilly said:


> good decision jem, when u get up their you wanna be at ure best


Ha Chris definitely is - I have no regrets either ....it would only have been another 3 weeks where I deteriorated further ..and for what ? no patience for anything in current mindset and no focus either ....I look forward to being the old me again.

cheers hilly - I intend to :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Sounds like a master plan is being hatched :thumb:
> 
> I know what you mean about Tan and Lin being inspiring......they have kinda set the benchmark for me!
> 
> Best of luck missy  I shall no doubt see you on a stage at some point next yr !


haha not sure about master plan - I just realise it's worth the wait to look better - you cant get the sort of package to the stage that I want so quickly ...patience is indeed a virtue ...dont even feel May is an option - we are looking at October ... :thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> Nice one Em xxx


LOL T and still you hammer away babes ...spoken to you, so you know how I feel ...I feel clearer now, much clearer and it feels nice :thumbup1: xx



bulkaholic said:


> It's always hard to stop as I stopped 2 weeks out tlooking the best I ever had but work came first and it keeps roof over my head.
> 
> Turns out once I stopped so did all the work pressure:lol: I think thats the just the way it seems though when dieting. This will help you get life sorted with focus and there is always time for another:thumbup1:
> 
> Nice move on the maintenance diet, wish I had done that:whistling:
> 
> *STAY AWAY FROM THE NUTTERS*!!


Yeah it's very scary how you feel when dieting - it becomes the norm. Still waiting for the veil to lift - I recall being euphoric after last show and not knowing why - turns out it was the real me :lol: :lol: :lol:

Learned a lot from paul and about nutrition and I dont feel the need for big blow outs here ...think eating habits are truly changed so not too worried about massive ballooning here - bod has changed composition as well - so maintenance and some discipline is still needed just not obsessively so :thumbup1:

Nutters will be blown out the water - have spoken to him - he has liver problems, sore ribs, can barely speak and is facing prison in 4 weeks ...I have a heart - I will be a pal ....but he has proven what he is ....and that's def not the person for me

So there we go ...

New chapter for jemster :rockon:


----------



## Jem

Ok so as I emerge from the dieting fog ...just discovered this morning that I was missing out on approx £100 per week by not claiming any tax credits :confused1:

see last I heard from them was a bill for £3000 for overpayment in the last financial year ...I had told them on a variety of occasions that they were overpaying me - to try and avoid the bill at the end ....now they are telling me they owe me money :whistling:

3 months worth is the norm - but they reckon I should claim for the full 6 months I havent received any payments for

well that's £2400 that I've missed out on

would have helped ease the financial burden a bit

these people wanna make their minds up :confused1:


----------



## Greyphantom

thats the way it works Em they screw you both ways...

Sorry to hear re the prep but priorities are priorities... good luck with all your future shows and preps though... will be rooting for ya in them all... :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Jem said:


> Ok so as I emerge from the dieting fog ...just discovered this morning that I was missing out on approx £100 per week by not claiming any tax credits :confused1:
> 
> see last I heard from them was a bill for £3000 for overpayment in the last financial year ...I had told them on a variety of occasions that they were overpaying me - to try and avoid the bill at the end ....now they are telling me they owe me money :whistling:
> 
> 3 months worth is the norm - but they reckon I should claim for the full 6 months I havent received any payments for
> 
> well that's £2400 that I've missed out on
> 
> would have helped ease the financial burden a bit
> 
> these people wanna make their minds up :confused1:


nice one Emma some good news for you


----------



## Jem

Haha yeah getting them to actually pay it will be another story eh ! but good all the same ...we shall see !

cheers grey - I will be back undoubtedly - once I am out of my rut !


----------



## mal

Jem said:


> Ok so as I emerge from the dieting fog ...just discovered this morning that I was missing out on approx £100 per week by not claiming any tax credits :confused1:
> 
> see last I heard from them was a bill for £3000 for overpayment in the last financial year ...I had told them on a variety of occasions that they were overpaying me - to try and avoid the bill at the end ....now they are telling me they owe me money :whistling:
> 
> 3 months worth is the norm - but they reckon I should claim for the full 6 months I havent received any payments for
> 
> well that's £2400 that I've missed out on
> 
> would have helped ease the financial burden a bit
> 
> these people wanna make their minds up :confused1:


they always do this,we demanded that they underpay us every year,

to pay it off,they "will get it off you at some point",so be carefull.

the whole thing is a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Jem

mal said:


> they always do this,we demanded that they underpay us every year,
> 
> to pay it off,they "will get it off you at some point",so be carefull.
> 
> the whole thing is a ticking time bomb.


it is absolutely ludicrous isnt it - I was soooo scared of a bill that I went without any for 6 months and now this ...I know mal, I know :cursing:


----------



## Jem

Well Moooorning !

after eating quality street and a much desired battered sausage last night I have woken up renewed haha [yeah cheers for the FB comments on that one fpmsl]

sooo got up and did fasted cardio [sure this wont last - still running on momentum and after quality streets well - cant do any harm can it] ...

Felt so nice to be fuelled for a change !

Jay is ill [man flu] so not training this week and has a week off work next week so plan is for me to chill for the remainder and then we will get some sort of action plan going for the week after.

I will just do cardio LOL

Out of Friday for a bit of a p!ss up - apple sourz for me ...and looking forward to it - wearing nice clothes that fit well will make a lovely change [and high heels oh yessssh] ...might even get some pics up lol you never know !

All is good in the hood then - outlook is better, in good mood and feeling quite content and sure I have made right decision.

Just really need to make sure I dont eat silly amounts of carbs - taper it in nicely so I stay as I am ...and Paul is helping on that score.

Had me oats this morning and looking forward to not aching so badly all the time after training.

Man probs have vanished - he's been on the phone this morning but he knows the score and is hopefully accepting that Im his pal and nothing more.

next week I will pop in training and progress - let's get back to some proper training logs eh haha


----------



## RACK

I can't have it that there will be training and progress in here. It just wouldn't feel right


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I can't have it that there will be training and progress in here. It just wouldn't feel right


LMAO ! I was so close to asking paul to close this and start a new one ...but I am guessing that I'm not all of a sudden gonna start acting seriously and throwing rogue elements [such as your very fine self] out of here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

Oooo come on, I'm not that bad lol x

Plus I'm not arguing, not sure my nose can take any more hammer hahahaha


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Oooo come on, I'm not that bad lol x
> 
> Plus I'm not arguing, not sure my nose can take any more hammer hahahaha


Yeah yer alright - the real you that is  :lol: ...and as if I would harm ye - pussy cat me - that's half me problem :lol: I just pretend to be scary :cool2:


----------



## jw007

Looking great Jem, whatta girl 

The worlds your oyster etc etc

These things are sent to try us blah blah blah

You have the tools, all you need now is the focus Yawwwwwnn

Sensitive caring bullsh1t fly bye:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Jem

jw007 said:


> Looking great Jem, whatta girl
> 
> The worlds your oyster etc etc
> 
> These things are sent to try us blah blah blah
> 
> You have the tools, all you need now is the focus Yawwwwwnn
> 
> Sensitive caring bullsh1t fly bye:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


 :rockon: or Fcuk Off ? can't quite make my mind up ? :confused1:

Joe you are so macho - so alpha - so strong

....gimp :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

well morning cardio - 3 sets of 25 mins [was drinking water and kept needing the loo]

then trained bis with paul - dint push meself much

then 25 mins cardio on cross trainer

ate nicely all day - but managed to have 3 snickers as well ...not so good :-(


----------



## defdaz

Rebound time Jemster, hell yes!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Rebound time Jemster, hell yes!! :thumb:


precisely what I am trying to avoid !!! - been and done hour cardio again this morning ...having oats now ....hopefully will get all major cravings over with this week and start to wanna eat clean again - last night was a struggle - searched the cupboards for something naughty, found nothing and went to bed thoroughly ****ed off :lol:


----------



## Conscript

I hit self-destruct last night and ate 2 kit kats...I actually got out of bed to go and get them at midnight... :lol: ....then I went to sleep feeling very guilty! 

A big thanks to gemilky69 for planting the "kit kat before bed diet" seed...:lol :lol:


----------



## leafman

Most people have to stop themselves eating and i cant eat enougth!! Not a happy chappy! Anyway i have nothing else to add but i was looking promise


----------



## Jem

Yeah well been dieting for a good while so some bad food wont kill me or destroy what I've done - just make me feel a bit more normal !

cheers Kev - I believe ya haha x

Well - today have done morning cardio and then done chest [on my own!] tonight with another 30 mins cardio after.

Was nice to just bang out the sets - made sure I moved on quickly and left little rest between sets as was light [get the fear of heavy on own]. Enjoyed it.

Incline Dbell Flyes - 3 sets of 12 - 12.5kgs

Incline Dbell Press - as above

Flat Bench - 3 sets 30kg x 12

Pec Deck - 25kg x 4 sets 12

Cables - 4 sets of 12 to finish

P!ssy light I know but taking it easy this week - training partner has week off work next week so looking forward to having some nice strength from carbs and getting some PBs back.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> precisely what I am trying to avoid !!! - been and done hour cardio again this morning ...having oats now ....hopefully will get all major cravings over with this week and start to wanna eat clean again - last night was a struggle - searched the cupboards for something naughty, found nothing and went to bed thoroughly ****ed off :lol:


rebound int always fat rebound tho 

Most ppl find after dieting hard (not a "cut" but full on show diet) that when they start to eat normal again their body grows muscle at a faster rate than normal...... :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22

Great workout Em!!!

I bet you're looking ace!!!

Keep your chin up, bla bla bla

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> rebound int always fat rebound tho
> 
> Most ppl find after dieting hard (not a "cut" but full on show diet) that when they start to eat normal again their body grows muscle at a faster rate than normal...... :thumbup1:


it is if you keep eating fooking chocolate :lol: :lol: :lol:

and was only 3 weeks out so well, done the longest part of it - just wanna make sure it doesnt plop back on - dont mind the muscle bit 

Not on anything at all - staying off for a while - just food and the bog standard supps with lots and lots of water 

Oh and alcohol - tonight - lots of it - make a change :bounce:



chrisj22 said:


> Great workout Em!!!
> 
> I bet you're looking ace!!!
> 
> Keep your chin up, bla bla bla
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :lol:


yeah cheers chris :lol: :lol: :lol:

might even post some pics eh :whistling: 

ok friday it is then - done hour fasted cardio on cross trainer again ...shamefully - it's more so that I dont feel too bad about consuming alcohol tonight but it does set me up for the day ...

back and shoulders tonight - doubt will have time for more cardio but trying to squeeze it in :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

Jem said:


> Yeah well been dieting for a good while so some bad food wont kill me or destroy what I've done - just make me feel a bit more normal !
> 
> cheers Kev - I believe ya haha x
> 
> Well - today have done morning cardio and then done chest [on my own!] tonight with another 30 mins cardio after.
> 
> Was nice to just bang out the sets - made sure I moved on quickly and left little rest between sets as was light [get the fear of heavy on own]. Enjoyed it.
> 
> *Incline Dbell Flyes - 3 sets of 12 - 12.5kgs *
> 
> Incline Dbell Press - as above
> 
> Flat Bench - 3 sets 30kg x 12
> 
> *Pec Deck - 25kg x 4 sets 12 *
> 
> *Cables - 4 sets of 12 to finish *
> 
> P!ssy light I know but taking it easy this week - training partner has week off work next week so looking forward to having some nice strength from carbs and getting some PBs back.


You call yourself a "serious trainer"

Well looking at the exercises comprised in your workout, I would beg to differ:whistling:

Just saying:beer:

On another note tho, looking awesome

These things are sent to try us

You deserve better

Your the best.......Around, nothings gonna ever keep you down

Your the best.......Around, nothings gonna ever keep you down

Your the best.......Around, nothings gonna ever keep you down

Fade out

x MWAH BOOOOM X


----------



## Jem

jw007 said:


> You call yourself a "serious trainer"
> 
> Well looking at the exercises comprised in your workout, I would beg to differ:whistling:
> 
> Just saying:beer:
> 
> On another note tho, looking awesome
> 
> These things are sent to try us
> 
> You deserve better
> 
> Your the best.......Around, nothings gonna ever keep you down
> 
> Your the best.......Around, nothings gonna ever keep you down
> 
> Your the best.......Around, nothings gonna ever keep you down
> 
> Fade out
> 
> x MWAH BOOOOM X


FCUK RIGHT OFF JOE - IM MAINTAINING "PERFECT FORM" THROUGHOUT ....haha didnt see that one coming did you sucker - oh no sirree 

thanks for the sentiment - just had 3 disarronu and cokes - and your posts look so much funnier now for some reason :whistling:

bet you have a lovely baritone as well :cool2: cheers darling - keep doing what you're doing fcuk face :lol: :lol: :lol:

X mwah X <<<< see what I did there ? ...capitals nonetheless CAPITALS :cool2:


----------



## Jem

Booooooored now !

went out last night - tried to get a bit tipsy ....still have this habit of drinking vast amounts of water though - so matched every alcoholic beverage with a glass of water [was like a dirty secret though as person I was with, said that if they saw me with water they would make me drink a sambuca per glass...so I did it sneakily] ...anyway - was in a vile mood ...not sure why - maybe it was paul annoying me - as he was ...by asking what was wrong with me every 2 fooking mins pmsl...

So upshot is - I sat there wondering what the big deal was about going out and getting fecking wasted ...now company has a lot to do with this ...I wasnt up for being 'pulled' whereas Paul most definitely was - as he always is ...just couldnt be ****d

in the end - he asked me what would cheer me up before we moved on to town - and I said food ...so we went for a curry [i liked it but too much chicken LOL] ...but managed to drink a whole jug of water with it ....despite him ordering alcohol with the meal ...

anyhoo - I made sure he ordered plenty of chapatis for himself and he ate them - by the end of the meal he was yawning his head off and said he was knackered so I planted the seed ...maybe he would like to just go home and sack town off ....and he willingly agreed ...

In the taxi - it became apparent that he was talking about my home :confused1: coz he asked what food I had in the cupboards :lol: and he was duly informed that I had fook all :cool2:

and that was that haha

Me - Party Girl - in bed at midnight [alone] and woke up feeling all perky and bright this morning !

sorted the car - past the MOT ...should not have done as need new CV joint apparently [fook knows what that is but doesnt sound so bad] ...and new windscreen wiper ....

that's it - supposed to be going pics with paul tonight - but not sure can be bothered anymore

Might just stay at home - might even visit me pal jayne

Nice to be able to have choices I must say :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> sorted the car - past the MOT ...should not have done as need new CV joint apparently [fook knows what that is but doesnt sound so bad] ...and new windscreen wiper ....


Lol CV joints normally need replacing as the CV boots crack and let crap and grit into the joint....if your car makes noises when you turn corners or your car feels like it's driving over a cattlegrid it's usually a good indication your joint has worn...

Not that I know about such things as I don't drive FWD cars..... (mine needs new ball joints FFS)


----------



## Jem

Well bad fooking times ! weighed on the scales this morning and have put 1 STONE on since last sunday - that's with one hour fasted cardio on cross trainer every morning AND cardio post weights of at least 30 mins with one complete rest day yesterday.

In saying that - I have eaten what I wanted, when I wanted - which included 2 late night curries and lots and lots of chocolate.

So much for introducing carbs slooooowly - whooooooosh in those mofos went !

BUT that's an end to it - being as I'm not planning on doing a show till at least september ...body will be regulated and start ticking over normally as soon as I get into a normal workable diet which paul is very very kindly doing for me totally out of the goodness of his heart - because he knows how I am and how I freak and struggle to cope with no structure. Thanks Paul - you know I appreciate it, your kindness is not forgotten or taken for granted and you know I will be onto you with regards to things very shortly! Was great to chat with you yesterday - you have become a good mate !

So diet comes today and will commence tomorrow and is something that I just need to stick at mon-fri with relaxed eating on weekend [not binges ] .....once I am in the swing of that then I will be happy.

I'm not mega bloated - clothes all still fit so will be going by my jeans haha - if they start to tighten then I will start to become unhappy !

Legs today and they have been battered into submission. Gotta say Im really really scared of plonking on mega size on them again ....after last show my quads just blew up so that they were out of proportion with everything else - got to watch that as it just wasnt practical re clothes - I am not spending the next year in leggings


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lol CV joints normally need replacing as the CV boots crack and let crap and grit into the joint....if your car makes noises when you turn corners or your car feels like it's driving over a cattlegrid it's usually a good indication your joint has worn...
> 
> Not that I know about such things as I don't drive FWD cars..... (mine needs new ball joints FFS)


well it doesnt at the moment - but they have said that I will need a new one shortly [he did add - "the way you drive" at the end of the sentence :whistling: ] ....I will get it done - just happy they got it through the MOT and it's safe :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Legs

Hack Squats

warm up 20 reps

40kg - 2 x 12

50kg - 1 x 12

Leg Exts

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12 then 12 partials

Leg Press

80kg x 12

120kg x 12

160kg x 12

200kg x 12

Seated calves

30kg x 12

40kg 2 x 12

Flex circuit x 2

standing calves - 90kg x 20 reps

bw standing on plate - toes x 20/heels x 20/one legged -20 then stretch out x 20 on machine

Ham curls lying

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

100kg x 10

Seated curls

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

65kg x 12

One hour on cross trainer

Home for egg n potato salad ...erm yep haha boring :-(


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> Well bad fooking times ! weighed on the scales this morning and have put 1 STONE on since last sunday - that's with one hour fasted cardio on cross trainer every morning AND cardio post weights of at least 30 mins with one complete rest day yesterday.
> 
> In saying that - I have eaten what I wanted, when I wanted - which included 2 late night curries and lots and lots of chocolate.
> 
> So much for *introducing* *carbs* slooooowly - whooooooosh in those mofos went !
> 
> BUT that's an *end* *to* *it* - being as I'm not planning on doing a show till at least september ...body will be regulated and start ticking over normally as soon as I get into a normal workable diet which paul is very very kindly doing for me totally out of the goodness of his heart - because he knows how I am and how I freak and struggle to cope with no structure. Thanks Paul - you know I appreciate it, your kindness is not forgotten or taken for granted and you know I will be onto you with regards to things very shortly! Was great to chat with you yesterday - you have become a good mate !
> 
> So diet comes today and will commence tomorrow and is something that I just need to stick at mon-fri with relaxed eating on weekend [not binges ] .....once I am in the swing of that then I will be happy.
> 
> I'm not mega bloated - clothes all still fit so will be going by my jeans haha - if they start to tighten then I will start to become unhappy !
> 
> Legs today and they have been battered into submission. Gotta say Im really really scared of plonking on mega size on them again ....after last show my quads just blew up so that they were out of proportion with everything else - got to watch that as it just wasnt practical re clothes - I am not spending the next year in leggings


lol well ive just been informed that (auntie emma) is to come to dinner...at the table with the good china :lol: :lol: with apple crumble and cheesecake for dessert.....so think you can scrap the low carbs lmao......more like elasticated waistband jobby :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol well ive just been informed that (auntie emma) is to come to dinner...at the table with the good china :lol: :lol: with apple crumble and cheesecake for dessert.....so think you can scrap the low carbs lmao......more like elasticated waistband jobby :lol: :lol: :lol:


that's ok - aunty emma can eat that on a weekend :thumb:

Emily = apple crumble

Rob = cheesecake

I will have apple crumble thanks - I know I'm safe with that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

LMFAO........ you saying im not worth cheesecake :innocent: :whistling:

just do what you do with all the fellas when you want an early night...nod your head saying yes then feed them with carbs and water for yawn an early night...leaving emms free to eat cheesecake :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LMFAO........ you saying im not worth cheesecake :innocent: :whistling:
> 
> just do what you do with all the fellas when you want an early night...nod your head saying yes then feed them with carbs and water for yawn an early night...leaving emms free to eat cheesecake :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMAO - that was genius even if I do say so meself  ...cant believe it actually worked :thumbup1: I WILL be using that one again ! xxx


----------



## clairey.h

or failing that...nytol in drink when no looking  :lol: :lol: :lol:

figured out why internet went down....cat turned off wireless connection :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> or failing that...nytol in drink when no looking  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> figured out why internet went down....cat turned off wireless connection :lol:


sneaky cat - must have been after the mouse :lol: :lol: :lol: ....did you see what I did there :whistling:

never done that - clearly you are an expert  - years of experience :beer:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> sneaky cat - must have been after the mouse :lol: :lol: :lol: ....did you see what I did there :whistling:
> 
> never done that - clearly you are an expert  - years of experience :beer:


lmao actually :whistling: :innocent: was talking to someone and they said there fella has manflu and driving them nuts.... i said simple just give them a nytol instead of beechams and job done.......and they thought and still do that im evil.... :whistling: :lol:

and yes your pun was not wasted on me.......haha haha hardy harhar  :laugh:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lmao actually :whistling: :innocent: was talking to someone and they said there fella has manflu and driving them nuts.... i said simple just give them a nytol instead of beechams and job done.......and they thought and still do that im evil.... :whistling: :lol:
> 
> and yes your pun was not wasted on me.......haha haha hardy harhar  :laugh:


s'not evil - just perfickly sensible - unless they snore really badly - in which case you could get caught up in a murder trial as an accessory :whistling:


----------



## hilly

u girl must be spending time with the wrong blokes if ure wanting to put them to sleep. surely u would be wanting to partake in a little boot knocking before sending them off to sleep lmao or atleast the girls i see do


----------



## clairey.h

ahah you see cause there downstairs fall asleep on the sofa 

anyhows its all for there own good, get some good rest and feel better the next day...so really not evil, more of a saint


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> u girl must be spending time with the wrong blokes if ure wanting to put them to sleep. surely u would be wanting to partake in a little boot knocking before sending them off to sleep lmao or atleast the girls i see do


pmsl peter - he was just a friend I went out with - wanted to go to town drinking and I couldnt be assed with it so persuaded him to go for a curry before we got there - whilst in restaurant I plied him with chapatis and water and hey presto - he began to feel very sleepy and sober :thumb:

Me - bed - midnight - alone = just what I wanted :lol: :lol: :lol:



clairey.h said:


> ahah you see cause there downstairs fall asleep on the sofa
> 
> anyhows its all for there own good, get some good rest and feel better the next day...so really not evil, more of a saint


Evil Genius nonetheless :beer:


----------



## clairey.h

hilly said:


> u girl must be spending time with the wrong blokes if ure wanting to put them to sleep. surely u would be wanting to partake in a little boot knocking before sending them off to sleep lmao or atleast the girls i see do


asleep with manflu...yes...its good for them....shows we care  ....

dosnt mean cant (knock boots:lol beforehand....lol funny how there not always so ill then :whistling: :lol:


----------



## hilly

suppose you could nock boots while they slept.


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> asleep with manflu...yes...its good for them....shows we care  ....
> 
> dosnt mean cant (knock boots:lol beforehand....lol funny how there not always so ill then :whistling: :lol:


and I have never heard of knocking boots .....

most men take their clothes off - tis the women who are supposed to keep the boots on [sometimes] ..so Ive heard :whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> and I have never heard of knocking boots .....
> 
> most men take their clothes off - tis the women who are supposed to keep the boots on [sometimes] ..so Ive heard :whistling:


isnt knocking boots a term from western days of cowboys and indians when people wore cowboy boots, and they made a knocking sound when taken off on the wooden floor..........or have I just had some random dream at somepoint and lost a grip on reality again!!! :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> isnt knocking boots a term from western days of cowboys and indians when people wore cowboy boots, and they made a knocking sound when taken off on the wooden floor..........or have I just had some random dream at somepoint and lost a grip on reality again!!! :confused1: :lol:


probably the latter although [and bearing in mind this seems to be word of the day albeit spelt correctly by yours truly] ...sounds 'feasible' enough :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> probably the latter although [and bearing in mind this seems to be word of the day albeit spelt correctly by yours truly] ...sounds 'feasible' enough :lol: :lol: :lol:


lmao...cowbag :crying: :crying: :crying: just call me rossetta  your soo cruel.... :lol: (note the use of only one obligitary smiley)


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lmao...cowbag :crying: :crying: :crying: just call me rossetta  your soo cruel.... :lol: (note the use of only one obligitary smiley)


wtf LMFAO !!! took me a while to work that one oot :lol: :lol: :lol: ....soz huni couldnt help it  - well he didnt care nor should you - I loved you both for a short time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> wtf LMFAO !!! took me a while to work that one oot :lol: :lol: :lol: ....soz huni couldnt help it  - well he didnt care nor should you - I *loved* *you* *both* *for* *a* *short* *time* :lol: :lol: :lol:


that sounds soooo wrong emma :lol: :lol: :lol:

lol you make me a better person because you make me use the dictionary so you dont get to rip the p1ss out of my ill education....

so how do I make you a better person


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> that sounds soooo wrong emma :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> lol you make me a better person because you make me use the dictionary so you dont get to rip the p1ss out of my ill education....
> 
> so how do I make you a better person


I know tis why I put it there :thumb: ....I will still love you :bounce: on a regular basis ...on the provision of cheesecake :lol: ...see how I enhance your life ? I am a rarity indeed ..a rare gem one could say :innocent:

you make me a better person because .....

- you are the kind to my cruel

- you are the soft to my hard

- you are the head to my tail

God it's been emotional :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

lol glad I got the head end and you got the @rse :lol: :lol: oohhh just got it... two sides of the same coin (aawwww).....like I said missy the carbs have engaged your brain somewhat 

I have to go.....I need to start and write.....just dont know where to start...a smart lady once told me to start at the conclusion and end with the introduction...think I may do that!!!!

speak tomorrow....or at latest wednesday...lol when i take my head out the keypad


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol glad I got the head end and you got the @rse :lol: :lol: oohhh just got it... two sides of the same coin (aawwww).....like I said missy the carbs have engaged your brain somewhat
> 
> I have to go.....I need to start and write.....just dont know where to start...a smart lady once told me to start at the conclusion and end with the introduction...think I may do that!!!!
> 
> speak tomorrow....or at latest wednesday...lol when i take my head out the keypad


Indeed claire - this girl might just be able to re-occupy a position of some importance and value in the near future with added value carbage :thumb: ...good luck with it - rather you than me - but yep, that lady was soooo right - conclusion, then slop all the bits together on paper - make them make sense ...intro last - that's the winning formula so it is :beer: nighty night claireypants xxx let's hope I dont have much to update you with by then other than training


----------



## Jem

Soooo went and did fasted cardio on cross trainer x 1 hour ....I will taper it down eventually - will be working so have no choice anyway ...at the min I am enjoying it

then weighed just now and have dropped half a stone since yest morning with eating clean for just one day - melikes this - thought a lot had to be water ...glad it was


----------



## RACK

Take it you're enjoyin not being in prep mode then?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Take it you're enjoyin not being in prep mode then?


well I'm a lot smarter these days :lol: :lol: :lol:

feels good for thoughts not to be clouded ! still waiting for a sudden surge of strength in the gym ...which will come I suppose...but yeah - finding some sort of reality is good J ! I wont be ready to diet again end of jan - pretty sure I will be wanting to wait until I have amassed some more muscle and be assured of a pretty good outing next time I get on stage :thumb: ...10 weeks is before end of jan ...no way I can see myself feeling ready to prep again so soon ! How's you ?


----------



## RACK

From the look of the above it's obvious your head has come back to the right place, and you seem to have a good game plan.

I'm doing ok, no injuries this weeked  but tired from a lot of working away in Nuneaton, not too far away from you is it? Gagging to start prep again tbh. Liking my added size but not the chub, although far better than my last starting point.


----------



## Hobbio

RACK said:


> From the look of the above it's obvious your head has come back to the right place, and you seem to have a good game plan.
> 
> I'm doing ok, no injuries this weeked  but tired from a lot of working away in Nuneaton, not too far away from you is it? Gagging to start prep again tbh. Liking my added size but not the chub, although far better than my last starting point.


I live in Nuneaton mate 

Small world...


----------



## RACK

I'm working at MIRA at the min.

Usually stay in Bosworth Hall as it has a gym there


----------



## Hobbio

RACK said:


> I'm working at MIRA at the min.
> 
> Usually stay in Bosworth Hall as it has a gym there


So you get to see what goes on at MIRA then...

Cool


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> From the look of the above it's obvious your head has come back to the right place, and you seem to have a good game plan.
> 
> I'm doing ok, no injuries this weeked  but tired from a lot of working away in Nuneaton, not too far away from you is it? Gagging to start prep again tbh. Liking my added size but not the chub, although far better than my last starting point.


I am a lot more realistic now I think - of what I want to achieve, length of time it takes AND just how much I am prepared to sacrifice to get there :thumbup1:

- Putting hours in down the gym is easy

- diet is easy

- being so selfish as to allow your head to blur, miss family holidays and time with people you care about ? - easy - but not right

...not for me anyway - my kids are 12 and 9 - couple of years they wont wanna be in public with me, time is precious! 

How very dare you be in the vicinity and not let me know eh :lol:

That's the only thing I have to maintain - just making sure the flab doesnt take control [easier said than done] :thumb:

You'll be grand - still heading for april/may show yes ?


----------



## RACK

@hobbio, I sure do mate, but I'm swore to secrecy

@Jem, I know what you mean. Looking at others and wanting to be there asap gets well frustrating at times and I've lost count of the times I've said "when will I look how I want....."

You just have to be real about goals.

Kids must be a massive factor, one of which I can't comment on just yet.

I'm there tomorrow and wednesday I think but get really busy. I will BBM you though when get a mo. Got thursday off cos having 3hrs tattoo done on my ribs (eeeek!) luckily I have some extra padding lol

I'm doing the show on May 14th so diet starts on Jan 3rd


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> @hobbio, I sure do mate, but I'm swore to secrecy
> 
> @Jem, I know what you mean. Looking at others and wanting to be there asap gets well frustrating at times and I've lost count of the times I've said "when will I look how I want....."
> 
> You just have to be real about goals.
> 
> Kids must be a massive factor, one of which I can't comment on just yet.
> 
> I'm there tomorrow and wednesday I think but get really busy. I will BBM you though when get a mo. Got thursday off cos having 3hrs tattoo done on my ribs (eeeek!) luckily I have some extra padding lol
> 
> I'm doing the show on May 14th so diet starts on Jan 3rd


yep and if you're aiming high then patience is a virtue I think - we'll see - tis a long game this one. Whichever show I choose to do next - I will be doing it alongside training partner by the looks of it - we might be ready to do sept - we might even wait until next may - we might kill each other along the way even ! it's nice to not commit to be perfectly honest !

yeah no worries - ping moi 

ouch on the ribbage !

and not long till diet OMG - can honestly say - I dont envy you one little bit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Read back 2 pages but can't see any training updates? 

All good in the hood?


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Read back 2 pages but can't see any training updates?
> 
> All good in the hood?


did legs yesterday - it's there - we just talk a lot - off to do back now

catch up with ye soon pet x


----------



## Jem

cardio one hour fasted on cross trainer

Back

WG Lat Pulldowns [starting pull ups again as of next week to replace these]

30kg warm up

40kg - 12

50kg - 12

60kg - 10 last 2 assisted

Seated Row

30kg x 15

40kg 2 x 12

50kg x 10

T Bar Rows

30, 40, 50 x 12

CG Pulldowns

40 x 12

60 2 x 12

80 x 10

Pullover machine to finish

One hour cardio on cross trainer - full of beans ! [not baked kind] so was 4.5 miles


----------



## chrisj22

2 hours cardio!?

Gee wizz!

Do you have an MP3/I-pod to pass the time?


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> 2 hours cardio!?
> 
> Gee wizz!
> 
> Do you have an MP3/I-pod to pass the time?


yeah got me ipod - and I know it's excessive but then so was my chocolate consumption last week and I have the fear of bloating ! diet is now once again clean so will taper it down slowly as the carbs become complex and fewer :lol: :lol: :lol: ...think am still in prep mode really - wasnt that ready to give it all up ! it's so much easier when you can eat food :beer:


----------



## chrisj22

Deffo see where you're coming from :thumbup1:

We're a mad bunch eh!? :laugh:


----------



## TH0R

Hows things in Jem World?? All good I hope


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> Deffo see where you're coming from :thumbup1:
> 
> We're a mad bunch eh!? :laugh:


bunch of obsessed maniacs :lol: :lol: :lol: ...things be simpler if could just be 'normal' but never mind :thumb:



tel3563 said:


> Hows things in Jem World?? All good I hope


They are great at the min tel - course I got troubles but head and heart are doing okily dokily so that's good enough for me !  how about yourself ?


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> did legs yesterday - it's there - we just talk a lot - off to do back now
> 
> catch up with ye soon pet x


Aye reet Chick 

Aww.. yes cool beans then

Strength is coming along nicely on back I see..

Well done and keep it up


----------



## Jem

cheers mick - well dunno - feel weak in comparison to training partner - but then I would wouldnt I lol

think deads will go back in perhaps with pull ups

strength should increase over the next few weeks as I get used to new diet and drop some cardio

- still not convinced that deads dont thicken the waist though, and that is certainly not what I require, being straight up and down as I am...

- as for lats - well I want bras to fit and they dont if you have lats ...Im not even talking big lats here ...bras just arent manufactured to take them into account at all ...so stuck between what looks nice all year round - and what is required for stage really. That's why I think it's important to stay lean - any surplus flabbage added to lats and you have no chance of looking nice in bras - I know this from the weight I put on after last show.

Ramble over - just thoughts about aesthetics and clothes in general that.

Been and done hours fasted cardio on cross trainer - cant bring myself to stop - nor can I bring myself to do less than an hour ...at the moment ! Whilst I dont mind eating some carbs - I really do have the fear of dropping the cardio - I just know how my body responds to sudden changes - and then my head along with it. I have plenty of time to taper so for the minute will just keep doing it as I am.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Sorry no experience of bras except taking them off lasses..

(not stealing them from washing lines before you mention it).


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Sorry no experience of bras except taking them off lasses..
> 
> (not stealing them from washing lines before you mention it).


LMAO Mick - I left a gap between thoughts haha was not specifically addressing you re bras - just rambling on :lol:

....but you beat me to it on the washing lines


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> cheers mick - well dunno - feel weak in comparison to training partner - but then I would wouldnt I lol
> 
> think deads will go back in perhaps with pull ups
> 
> strength should increase over the next few weeks as I get used to new diet and drop some cardio
> 
> - still not convinced that deads dont thicken the waist though, and that is certainly not what I require, being straight up and down as I am...
> 
> - as for lats - well I want bras to fit and they dont if you have lats ...Im not even talking big lats here ...bras just arent manufactured to take them into account at all ...so stuck between what looks nice all year round - and what is required for stage really. That's why I think it's important to stay lean - any surplus flabbage added to lats and you have no chance of looking nice in bras - I know this from the weight I put on after last show.
> 
> Ramble over - just thoughts about aesthetics and clothes in general that.
> 
> Been and done hours fasted cardio on cross trainer - cant bring myself to stop - nor can I bring myself to do less than an hour ...at the moment ! Whilst I dont mind eating some carbs - I really do have the fear of dropping the cardio - I just know how my body responds to sudden changes - and then my head along with it. I have plenty of time to taper so for the minute will just keep doing it as I am.


Deads imho dont really thicken the waist that much...

re the bra problem, its an easy one and at the risk of incurring vast amounts of wrath and rage I say dont wear one


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Deads imho dont really thicken the waist *that much... *
> 
> re the bra problem, its an easy one and at the risk of incurring vast amounts of wrath and rage I say dont wear one


not good enough :lol: I think they dont aid in decreasing it - maybe I should have phrased it differently ! - yes that's what I think !

LOL if have certain tops on in gym then not necessary as it's built in ...other than that we ladies still need a bra even if we havent got much ! just looks a bit icky sometimes if you get what I mean :whistling:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Jem said:


> LMAO Mick - I left a gap between thoughts haha was not specifically addressing you re bras - just rambling on :lol:
> 
> ....but you beat me to it on the washing lines


Awww.. ok nee bother 

Aye was a common thing a while back.. not me I may add others in the area :whistling: :lol: :lol:

I'm with GP though TBH...


----------



## CharlieC25

Hello darling 

I have decided to try and get on the pc abit more now that I am not far away from giving birth so expect some more detailed replies now ( I know you have missed them  )

How are you? xx


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem, dead's don't thicken the waist. If you're really worried do RDL instead.


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> not good enough :lol: I think they dont aid in decreasing it - maybe I should have phrased it differently ! - yes that's what I think !
> 
> *LOL if have certain tops on in gym then not necessary as it's built in ...other than that we ladies still need a bra even if we havent got much ! just looks a bit icky sometimes if you get what I mean* :whistling:


Pics or it didnt happen...  :whistling:



Gym Bunny said:


> Jem, dead's don't thicken the waist. If you're really worried do RDL instead.


Voice of wisdom there... in the last couple of months I have noticed my waist line tigtening a bit (and if you remember from our workout it needed to  ) and I have been doing deads every week along with completely raw squats... havent done a waist measurement in a while but really want to atm as the other day for the first time in ages I put on my jeans (38 inch waist) and instead of fitting me snuggly they were loose round the waist (could get nearly two fists down the waist without effort yay me)...


----------



## Jem

mick_the_brick said:


> Awww.. ok nee bother
> 
> Aye was a common thing a while back.. not me I may add others in the area :whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm with GP though TBH...


used to happen all the time [back in days of yonder] :lol:



CharlieC25 said:


> Hello darling
> 
> I have decided to try and get on the pc abit more now that I am not far away from giving birth so expect some more detailed replies now ( I know you have missed them  )
> 
> How are you? xx


Good pleased to hear it - and course I have ! and you know my situation with prep etc so we dont need to go into that at this moment ....great - we can have a giggle [about paul all the better :laugh:] ..and Im good - really good - things are getting better xxx



Gym Bunny said:


> Jem, dead's don't thicken the waist. If you're really worried do RDL instead.


they dont do much to shrink it neither though - that's the point Im sticking to ....I really do believe that :lol: and it will be racks I do - not a PLer so not bothered about doing them from the floor - think you get as much benefit from racks anyway :thumb: nice to have you pop in lys xx


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Pics or it didnt happen...  :whistling:
> 
> God loves a trier :lol:
> 
> Voice of wisdom there... in the last couple of months I have noticed my waist line tigtening a bit (and if you remember from our workout it needed to  ) and I have been doing deads every week along with completely raw squats... havent done a waist measurement in a while but really want to atm as the other day for the first time in ages I put on my jeans (38 inch waist) and instead of fitting me snuggly they were loose round the waist (could get nearly two fists down the waist without effort yay me)...


Yeah well maybe it was everything else that contributed to it ...I might not be full of wisdom but I know my own body :thumbup1: ....and I know deads dont help in decreasing me bleeding waist - missing them out - has however made a difference - along with everything else of course .....horses for courses - we are ginna have to disagree on this one

This lady will not be moved


----------



## Jem

Lost my training partner due to Black Ops today pmsl ...didnt mind really because it was chest night and shoulders really hurt for today for some reason !

So went and did cardio - another hour but came home to empty cupboards and ended up having protein porridge as a meal :whistling:

Started some MT2 last night - was for the show really but thought fook it - why not be absurdly broon for xmas ...sure I will come out in some spots before colour develops - I tend to ...just hoping it doesn't give me another well known side and lead to me ponder further relations with men I really shouldnt bother with [any...in other words :lol: ]


----------



## Beklet

Lol not sure i'll be doing deads ever again . . Ok maybe i'm exaggerating, but i reckon it'll be at least 6 months. . . From when i get back into the gym! As for whether it thickens your waist. . . It didn't thicken mine, but of course they thickened my back which would have added a bit to my waist measurement


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> They are great at the min tel - course I got troubles but head and heart are doing okily dokily so that's good enough for me !  how about yourself ?


Glad to hear it Jem, me, I'm good as well, over worked and under paid but hey ho,

what can ya do

Yipes, training talk about deads has caught me by surprise:lol:

IMO, deads don't thicken my waist at all, how have you made that assumption? Although

in fairness I suppose some ppl could be prone to it from deads?? We all generally

have different exercises that we get differing results from.

Rep range could be a factor as well


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Glad to hear it Jem, me, I'm good as well, over worked and under paid but hey ho,
> 
> what can ya do
> 
> Yipes, training talk about deads has caught me by surprise:lol:
> 
> IMO, deads don't thicken my waist at all, how have you made that assumption? Although
> 
> in fairness I suppose some ppl could be prone to it from deads?? We all generally
> 
> have different exercises that we get differing results from.
> 
> Rep range could be a factor as well


yo tel - made the assumption that they dont help decrease the waist ....which I need to do

also i have quite visible large obliques when dieted down and so this doesnt help either IMO

so therefore I am just p!ssing about with what I see fit for my own purpose  rep range for me is never less than 10 ...all my very own opinions based on moi :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lol not sure i'll be doing deads ever again . . Ok maybe i'm exaggerating, but i reckon it'll be at least 6 months. . . From when i get back into the gym! As for whether it thickens your waist. . . It didn't thicken mine, but of course they thickened my back which would have added a bit to my waist measurement


Good point on thickening back ...might be that :laugh: either way - I didnt like it :lol: ...as I said bex - I will be doing racks - feels kinder :thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R

Is there an exercise that will decrease the waist??

Surely only dieting will do this, or surgery:lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Is there an exercise that will decrease the waist??
> 
> Surely only dieting will do this, or surgery:lol:


I didnt say there was an exercise to decrease the waist now did I  ....but if dropping deads along with prep decreases waist size then this will be done. Why you cant just leave me be with my humble opinions on my own body I will never know :whistling: ...so just to throw it out there and annoy you even more - Im gonna say Im not liking squats coz they give me an **** I cant fit into jeans with ok :lol:


----------



## hilly

we all have to adapt our training to our bodies. some people do report waist inrease from deads.

However i believe this is more down to people eating sugary foods and higher gi carbs. the more we spike our insulin the more viscal fat we store. hence why ure stomach/waist comes in during prep.

altho some how i dont think u will avoid all sugary foods as u are going to with deads.

smart training is always best 

bloody hell discussing training in here jem whats going on


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> I didnt say there was an exercise to decrease the waist now did I  ....but if dropping deads along with prep decreases waist size then this will be done. Why you cant just leave me be with my humble opinions on my own body I will never know :whistling: ...so just to throw it out there and annoy you even more - *Im gonna say Im not liking squats coz they give me an ****** I cant fit into jeans with ok * :lol:


Pics or didn't happen:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> we all have to adapt our training to our bodies. some people do report waist inrease from deads.
> 
> However i believe this is more down to people eating sugary foods and higher gi carbs. the more we spike our insulin the more viscal fat we store. hence why ure stomach/waist comes in during prep.
> 
> altho some how i dont think u will avoid all sugary foods as u are going to with deads.
> 
> smart training is always best
> 
> bloody hell discussing training in here jem whats going on


well hilly - soon as I can do what I want, when I want - turns out that what I actually want to do is train :lol:

...when prepping with paul - didnt bother posting training because any criticism was a criticism of him ....and I really wasnt gonna get into that :thumbup1: ..same with food - which still wont be posted - as it will be paul's off season diet I am following !

Am loving enjoying training as a hobby and not seeing it as a means to an end tbh :thumb:


----------



## hilly

best way to be


----------



## Jem

well ffs ...went to gym this morning to do fasted cardio ...gym owners son spoke to me and said "you dont wanna train here anymore do you emma" ...there's me all puzzled wondering wtf he was banging on about before he starts on about some FB comment I made yesterday

....turns out he thought I had been privy to some info on him [which I havent] and was accusing me of trying to drop him in it with his wife with the comment I put !!! Now, he has only just joined FB so is not really initiated with it or owt - and unsure of jokes etc ...anyway turns out what I said hit a real raw nerve

As it goes, I really like the bloke, considered him a pal and have never said a word against him - never would! but someone has been - and Im getting the feckin blame ...Gutted - I even started fooking tearing up so insistent was I in my innocence - HATE being accused of things I havent done and LIARS I cant stand ....so to be accused of both - well I was beside myself!

I even went out of my way last week to collar ross [small recent ex] - to make sure he paid his outstanding tab to daz ...because of how much I respect daz! He would have lost a fair whack if I hadnt got him to pay it ! and now this .....

Last thing I needed - the gym is my sanctuary from everything ...GUTTED

I walked out in bits - no cardio done today ....

Got in car and fookin ross is on the phone to me ...wanting me to sort some gear out for him - WELL told him what a plonker he really was ...and then he lost his feckin temper LOL

Other than that - Im having a fooking marvellous day y'all


----------



## Greyphantom

That really sucks Em... hope it gets sorted and you can hit your sanctuary as per usual...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> That really sucks Em... hope it gets sorted and you can hit your sanctuary as per usual...


was horrid grey - anyone but him I would have expected it from :confused1: ! we talk loads, so for him to think I was capable of being so malicious hurts a lot !

He did apologise, said it was his paranoia and give me a kiss and hug but now Im just so indignant - he threatened to ban me ffs before even considering if the information he had received was right ...and I am severely p!ssed off at the one doing all the stirring ...[who I might add was watching the whole thing play out, quietly shuffling about in the background as she always does - ****IN RAT:cursing:] horrible feeling - really is - has ruined my day ! I am a sensitive one really BUT - if I have something to say - I say it - I dont do things on the sly etc


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> was horrid grey - anyone but him I would have expected it from :confused1: ! we talk loads, so for him to think I was capable of being so malicious hurts a lot !
> 
> He did apologise, said it was his paranoia and give me a kiss and hug but now Im just so indignant - he threatened to ban me ffs before even considering if the information he had received was right ...and I am severely p!ssed off at the one doing all the stirring ...[who I might add was watching the whole thing play out, quietly shuffling about in the background as she always does - ****IN RAT:cursing:] horrible feeling - really is - has ruined my day ! I am a sensitive one really BUT - if I have something to say - I say it - I dont do things on the sly etc


Hey Em - I assume you will be having a 'quiet' word with said loose jawed floosie? She can't get away with that?? Or can you not prove it was her?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey Em - I assume you will be having a 'quiet' word with said loose jawed floosie? She can't get away with that?? Or can you not prove it was her?


Well he said "she must have been tittle-tattling and told you all about it hence your comment on FB" ...and that's all I know so no can't prove anything ...but she is one of these mice who says nothing and hears all ...and is always extremely interested when she sniffs something juicy :cursing:

These people always slip under the radar dont they - stir it up and then fade to grey ...if [which is seldom] she crops up in convo - it normally goes along the lines of:

"who is she again?"

"hmm not sure I know who you mean"

"ooh her - no it wouldnt be her, she's far too quiet"

If you thought John Major was grey -well think again - she's got camoflauge down to a fine art - no one ever notices her :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Smack the bitch - should add some colour to her lol!


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Smack the bitch - should add some colour to her lol!


would make my day, week, month, year .....but then you know who would be the b!tch in it all dont you ? :cursing: ...


----------



## spike

Hello Emma -

facscinating. really.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hope you is ok hun x


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> well ffs ...went to gym this morning to do fasted cardio ...gym owners son spoke to me and said "you dont wanna train here anymore do you emma" ...there's me all puzzled wondering wtf he was banging on about before he starts on about some FB comment I made yesterday
> 
> ....turns out he thought I had been privy to some info on him [which I havent] and was accusing me of trying to drop him in it with his wife with the comment I put !!! Now, he has only just joined FB so is not really initiated with it or owt - and unsure of jokes etc ...anyway turns out what I said hit a real raw nerve
> 
> As it goes, I really like the bloke, considered him a pal and have never said a word against him - never would! but someone has been - and Im getting the feckin blame ...Gutted - I even started fooking tearing up so insistent was I in my innocence - HATE being accused of things I havent done and LIARS I cant stand ....so to be accused of both - well I was beside myself!
> 
> I even went out of my way last week to collar ross [small recent ex] - to make sure he paid his outstanding tab to daz ...because of how much I respect daz! He would have lost a fair whack if I hadnt got him to pay it ! and now this .....
> 
> Last thing I needed - the gym is my sanctuary from everything ...GUTTED
> 
> I walked out in bits - no cardio done today ....
> 
> Got in car and fookin ross is on the phone to me ...wanting me to sort some gear out for him - WELL told him what a plonker he really was ...and then he lost his feckin temper LOL
> 
> Other than that - Im having a fooking marvellous day y'all


You worry too much about what others think, oh, no gear sourcing either

Where's the pics of you trying to get your **** into jeans:rolleyes:



Beklet said:


> Smack the bitch - should add some colour to her lol!


Good album that Beks:rolleye:


----------



## Jem

neurospike7 said:


> Hello Emma -
> 
> facscinating. really.


It's Jem, unless I know you of course ?....sorry if I bore you - there are other journals far more exciting 



Bettyboo said:


> Hope you is ok hun x


aye sh!te day but we all have them and it would appear I bore people with my daily gripes anyhow :lol:



tel3563 said:


> You worry too much about what others think, oh, no gear sourcing either
> 
> Where's the pics of you trying to get your **** into jeans:rolleyes:
> 
> Good album that Beks:rolleye:


You think ? dont like being unjustly accused and threatened a ban from my gym on the basis of it ...most blokes on here would start a thread on it - then everyone would have him petrol bombing the place 

No those pics dont exist - jeans fit - I intend that it remains that way !

The Prodigy do it like no one else :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Chest

Dbell Flyes

Last set - 15kg for 12

Dbell Press

4 sets including warm up

last set 17.5 for 12 reps

Flat Bench

4 sets

last set 50kg x 12 reps [prob last 2 assisted]

Pec Deck

Fook knows - not controlling weight

Cable cross overs

20kg for 8 last set

Hour cardio on cross trainer


----------



## RedKola

It never rains...it pours with you :lol:

I couldn't cope with the amount of drama in your life, dunno how you do it tbh, I'd be going mad! 

Good luck with smacking the muppet in the mouth and if that fails...just set fire to her face! 

Always works!  :thumb:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> It never rains...it pours with you :lol:
> 
> I couldn't cope with the amount of drama in your life, dunno how you do it tbh, I'd be going mad!
> 
> Good luck with smacking the muppet in the mouth and if that fails...just set fire to her face!
> 
> Always works!  :thumb:


Perhaps Im just a drama queen :whistling: ...well that's what happened anyhoo - went gym tonight [dreading it] and gym owner gave me some new gaspari stuff to try so he's still me friend ...apologised to gym owner's son's wife for any offence I had caused to her :confused1: ....then ross came in through the door calling me over...fcuks sake - had to grab jay quick and go train ...he didnt follow me in so avoided another confrontation thank fcuk - wasnt me informing him on the phone that he was 'a plonker' not enough to get the fooking message through ? :confused1:

Dunno - just one of those days LA ...sh!ttier than sh!t - might be eph comedown or something making me unable to cope with it all - not sure :lol:

Like I said - I prefer animals to people I think


----------



## Beklet

Lol i'd watch that! You've reminded me i have to look up good shopping in edinburgh


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lol i'd watch that! You've reminded me i have to look up good shopping in edinburgh


what the animal thing ? :lol:


----------



## Beklet

No the setting fire to face thing lol


----------



## Jem

Oh yeah could be catching !

Well just done hour fasted cardio on cross trainer - was hard today as had no ipod but just thought of bloat, fat people and chocolate - and it got me through [messed up in the head moi - never ...]

Back at p!ssing 11am as training partner off work ...so going to do shoulders -just got time to come home, nab a coffee and my oats with whey.


----------



## spike

Sorry - didn't realise you were an online Jem and an offline Emma. 

I like your gripes. 

Not boring at all.


----------



## Jem

neurospike7 said:


> Sorry - didn't realise you were an online Jem and an offline Emma.
> 
> I like your gripes.
> 
> Not boring at all.


Wasnt intentional - just happened :lol:

Ok thought I detected sarcasm. Perhaps. With usage of punctuation. Perhaps not. 

Been and trained already today - dont have any gripes YET ...bar the fact that people are already putting christmas lights and trees up in my street :cursing:

Triceps

Pushdowns [straight bar]

15kg warm to 4th set on 25kg for 12

CG Bench

Oly Bar x 15

2 x 30kg x 12

1 x 40kg x 10

DB Pullovers

last set 20kg x 12

Single arm cable pdowns

last set 10kg x 12


----------



## Jem

So I need a maintenance plan of sorts with regards to training - up until now - off season has meant adding more muscle - however, I dont really want to add any more in certain areas. Weak areas such as shoulders will need growth, lats can have more - other than that , I would quite like to just maintain what is already there whilst staying leanish.

so do I go as heavy as poss on weak areas and lower the reps to 8-10, maintain 10-12 reps on everything or go to 15 reps on stronger areas such as quads to create better symmetry ?

I am still only doing one body part per session - prefer it this way - but should that change ?


----------



## mick_the_brick

tel3563 said:


> Is there an exercise that will decrease the waist??
> 
> Surely only dieting will do this, or surgery:lol:


This website maybe of help Tel :laugh:

www.eatinglesspies.com

:whistling:


----------



## TH0R

mick_the_brick said:


> This website maybe of help Tel :laugh:
> 
> www.eatinglesspies.com
> 
> :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cvnt

I'm reporting this post to Gingsters, expect a visit:cool2:


----------



## Jem

you put the 'c' word in my journal :scared:  :scared:

am a delicate flower ...I cant abide that word ....not talking cardio or carbs either - I like both of those things


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> you put the 'c' word in my journal :scared:  :scared:
> 
> am a delicate flower ...I cant abide that word ....not talking cardio or carbs either - I like both of those things


What.....? ****....?

It's a bugger when somebody does that eh? :whistling: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R

Zara-Leoni said:


> What.....? ****....?
> 
> It's a bugger when somebody does that eh? :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Good pleased to hear it - and course I have ! and you know my situation with prep etc so we dont need to go into that at this moment ....great - we can have a giggle [about paul all the better :laugh:] ..and Im good - really good - things are getting better xxx


I do indeed and fair play babe x oooh yes laughs at Paul - now what could we muster up to induce much laughter about the big lad :thumb: I know he is sooooo excited about prepping me again come Jan hehe

Glad things are looking up apart from the incident at the gym but I need to reread all the posts so wont comment on that just yet!

Are you ready for xmas? I am sooooo not! Although not impressed that I will be huge by then and so stomach capacity will be compromised which means no BIG dinners so I will need a servant on the day to get me plates of small portions but often - hmmmm who can I get to be my servant... HUSBAND!! x


----------



## MissBC

babe after my last comp i needed to work on my shoulders and arms and so i have been training them 2 times a week and i have dropped out quads and doing minimal back and they have responded well, my shoulders have got loads better yaaaaaayyyyy

what about training them 2 times a week and chilling out a bit on the body parts you are happy with?

 xx


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> What.....? ****....?
> 
> It's a bugger when somebody does that eh? :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


FFS :cursing:

actually though....had this particular discussion with stephen c - with scots - it's sort of inbuilt isnt it - noticed this on facebook as well - kind of friendly sometimes :lol: :lol: :lol:

swear filter bypass nonetheless as well  



CharlieC25 said:


> I do indeed and fair play babe x oooh yes laughs at Paul - now what could we muster up to induce much laughter about the big lad :thumb: I know he is sooooo excited about prepping me again come Jan hehe
> 
> Glad things are looking up apart from the incident at the gym but I need to reread all the posts so wont comment on that just yet!
> 
> Are you ready for xmas? I am sooooo not! Although not impressed that I will be huge by then and so stomach capacity will be compromised which means no BIG dinners so I will need a servant on the day to get me plates of small portions but often - hmmmm who can I get to be my servant... HUSBAND!! x


xmas ? LMAO - Im never ready for xmas - this year, Im not even bringing in a regular decent income - have applied for 2 - one of which Im really interested in ...fook knows hun - might be a really tough one this year - I am awaiting good news ! Just heard that I am still in the running for a big one - but its been 2 months of processing so far ... 

I am quite sure hubby will be quite content to cater to your every whim over festive period carly - after all - you will be delivering a lovely bundle soon enough

another prep to watch - soooo glad to not be doing my own for a while longer - will be nice [although a touch sore on the ego] to be merely an observer :thumb: x



MissBC said:


> babe after my last comp i needed to work on my shoulders and arms and so i have been training them 2 times a week and i have dropped out quads and doing minimal back and they have responded well, my shoulders have got loads better yaaaaaayyyyy
> 
> what about training them 2 times a week and chilling out a bit on the body parts you are happy with?
> 
> xx


so how long have you left quads for bri ? I'm just not sure my ego can take it ...but clothes will undoubtedly fit better ...might be worth doing every other week or every 3rd perhaps ?

Shoulders and arms have responded better being done twice ? I hate biceps - if I was to skip owt it would be those - hate training the things :lol:

Definitely worth giving it a bash though being as I now have the time to experiment when the rest of you are dieting :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> FFS :cursing:
> 
> actually though....had this particular discussion with stephen c - with scots - it's sort of inbuilt isnt it - noticed this on facebook as well - kind of friendly sometimes :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> swear filter bypass nonetheless as well


Aye... he's a good **** that Stephen.....


----------



## mick_the_brick

What's all this c.unt business being mentioned in here?

Any updates oh delicate one?

Not bra updates BTW...

xx


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> xmas ? LMAO - Im never ready for xmas - this year, Im not even bringing in a regular decent income - have applied for 2 - one of which Im really interested in ...fook knows hun - might be a really tough one this year - I am awaiting good news ! Just heard that I am still in the running for a big one - but its been 2 months of processing so far ...
> 
> I am quite sure hubby will be quite content to cater to your every whim over festive period carly - after all - you will be delivering a lovely bundle soon enough
> 
> another prep to watch - soooo glad to not be doing my own for a while longer - will be nice [although a touch sore on the ego] to be merely an observer :thumb: x


Pah! No need to have a sore ego due to lack of prep for a while dude - life is more important and the fact is you have been on stage, something 90% of people never do - if you plan to return to stage again then great but if you never again don the orange stain of jan tana then who cares?? You still did it once and some people hate the experience, at least you still enjoy the gym, you have a better understanding for a good diet so those things are never a minus!

Good luck on the job front - whichever job you are meant to have will be yours but let me know how it goes! We are super skint this xmas but to be honest I dont care - its such a time for overindulgence that having tighter purse strings is probably no bad thing!

Not sure hubby will want to respond to my every whim - think he wants to divorce my pregnancy hormones which makes him a tad unreliable when it comes to doing my errands  seriously though the next 8 weeks cannot go quick enough I've felt sick most days this week and am so tired of feeling ill - I want my energy and bounce back! :bounce:

Any plans for la weekend? x


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Pah! No need to have a sore ego due to lack of prep for a while dude - life is more important and the fact is you have been on stage, something 90% of people never do - if you plan to return to stage again then great but if you never again don the orange stain of jan tana then who cares?? You still did it once and some people hate the experience, at least you still enjoy the gym, you have a better understanding for a good diet so those things are never a minus!
> 
> Good luck on the job front - whichever job you are meant to have will be yours but let me know how it goes! We are super skint this xmas but to be honest I dont care - its such a time for overindulgence that having tighter purse strings is probably no bad thing!
> 
> Not sure hubby will want to respond to my every whim - think he wants to divorce my pregnancy hormones which makes him a tad unreliable when it comes to doing my errands  seriously though the next 8 weeks cannot go quick enough I've felt sick most days this week and am so tired of feeling ill - I want my energy and bounce back! :bounce:
> 
> Any plans for la weekend? x


Well in all probability I will be back onstage - just wanna put the time into bringing something good that I can be proud of so for me it's worth the wait :thumb:

Some things on the job front so is looking up - but then due to the nature of my work - the application process is always a long drawn out thing that just trolls on for months which is a pain in the ass

....short term over xmas is [email protected] ...we'll cope - not got a choice - tis hard when you have always taken it for granted - feel for the kids. I've been brought right back down to earth with a might great thud :whistling:

Pregnancy seems to have flown by from my perspective - but then its not me with huuuge bump :lol: ..will all be worth it in the end [LMAO - 2 small ones OMG feel for you ahaha] - your life will never be the same again ! All good though mama :thumb:

Weekend - nada, zero, zilch - eat and train - about as much as I can contend with at the minute ...going oot boring ass off me so am staying in x


----------



## travelsofar

How are you all? any nice plans for the weekend.


----------



## Jem

travelsofar said:


> How are you all? any nice plans for the weekend.


well I'm ok  how are you ? ...no nice plans - gym and eating is all I have laid out this week


----------



## Jem

Hour and half cardio this morning

PM:

Shoulders

Hammer Strength

3 sets of 12

last set 50kg x 10

Machine Press

3 sets of 12 reps

last set - 50kg x 10

Side delt machine of torture [chicken wing thing - hatezthis.com]

3 sets of 12 reps

1 drop set - 3 x 8 reps

Reverse pec deck

3 sets of 12 reps

1 drop set - 3 x 8 reps

Biceps

Dbell curls

3 sets x 10- 12 reps with 10kg dbells

Preacher curls [single arm]

3 sets of 12 reps each arm - last set 25kgs

Poser cable curls

3 sets - last 2 - 10kgs I think - might be double not sure lol - 10 reps

Straight bar cable curls lying on bench

3 sets - last set 20kg x 10


----------



## Greyphantom

Whayhey... training back in the journal hey... have a good weekend Em...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Whayhey... training back in the journal hey... have a good weekend Em...


LMAO has been all week - just that I talk inbetween lots :lol:

oh and you too D :thumb:


----------



## Jem

No training today as saturday is restie poos - it's really so jay can go and buy 5 new pairs of trainers and go to nandos 

....but I did an hour 15 on cross trainer and abs [whilst on phone to claire so bit half hearted but she assured me she liked the grunting :lol: ] to make up for chocolate I am eating today :confused1:

god I love chocolate :confused1:

Might apply for job in cadbury's down the road - I'd hate it soon enough I think ... :cool2:

ooh and I'm turning - yep Im going brooner than broon again - on the mt2 - how I have missed you baby ..got mole on lip as usual - nice :tongue:


----------



## Dazza

Sorry jem but i have to do this, it's all i think of when i see you post


----------



## Jem

Dazzza said:


> Sorry jem but i have to do this, it's all i think of when i see you post


Outrageous dazza :lol: :lol: :lol:

dont think the pink hair would work - although claire has photoshopped the odd pic or 2 of me in her time :cursing:


----------



## Dazza

*Note to self, must send pm to claire :tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Dazzza said:


> Sorry jem but i have to do this, it's all i think of when i see you post


Lol I remember the doll - it had light up earrings! :lol:






Muahahahaha!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Jem

LMAO claire doesnt miss anything dont worry daz haha

Yes she did bex - how cool was she - nowt like me at all either!

Hmmmm

Today was

Hams and Calves :

Lying leg curls

4 sets of 12 reps

last 2 sets were 90kg x 12 reps

Single standing leg curls

20kg per leg x 12 reps - 4 sets

Seated curls

Last 2 sets 60kg x 10's

Calves

standing raises - 90kg x 20 reps

seated 30kg x 20 reps - 3 sets

P!ss poor session - not sure why but suppose we have days like this

Dropped quads out this week and I love training them so I think I was a bit sad haha ...I just know my jeans wont fit if I train them as hard as normal and they do blow up out of proportion with the rest of me soooo needs must.

Did hour on cross trainer then 30 mins on treadmill

thassit !


----------



## Dazza

Beklet said:


> Lol I remember the doll - it had light up earrings! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muahahahaha!!!! :laugh:


Hahaha!!! what have i started, jem is going to have my nuts in a grinder if i ever show up at a comp :laugh:

Wouldn't worry about the poor session, been having them a couple weeks back, then bam!! back in business. If i have them i just cut back on the effort a bit and watch the macros.


----------



## Jem

Dazzza said:


> Hahaha!!! what have i started, jem is going to have my nuts in a grinder if i ever show up at a comp :laugh:
> 
> Wouldn't worry about the poor session, been having them a couple weeks back, then bam!! back in business. If i have them i just cut back on the effort a bit and watch the macros.


yeah you should hide - mind you - at this moment in time you are quite safe as I have absolutely no fecking idea whatsoever of what you look like :lol:

Aye wasnt expecting it to be so pants - like I said though - quads gets me raring for the rest of the session - and they werent to be this week ....thinking I might have to train them every week anyway ...like beasting them :thumb: leg press , I'm on 6 plates aside for 12 reps - want to beat it :cool2: badly !


----------



## Medermit

Hi Jem.

Just thought i'd say hi, not spoke to you in a while.

Hope you are ok and training is going well.


----------



## Dazza

Jem said:


> yeah you should hide - mind you - at this moment in time you are quite safe as I have absolutely no fecking idea whatsoever of what you look like :lol:
> 
> Aye wasnt expecting it to be so pants - like I said though - quads gets me raring for the rest of the session - and they werent to be this week ....thinking I might have to train them every week anyway ...like beasting them :thumb: leg press , I'm on 6 plates aside for 12 reps - want to beat it :cool2: badly !


Thank god you haven't clicked on my profile then :wink:

As for the session, i find nuts great for getting things going, it's not the calories or the protein but for some reason my body really responds if im having a bad week, must be something in them that kickstarts me, any other time they do nothing.

Perhaps you're burnt out a bit, or just having a stressful week, i wouldn't get hung up on it happens to all of us, just keep going through the motions i say


----------



## Jem

Medermit said:


> Hi Jem.
> 
> Just thought i'd say hi, not spoke to you in a while.
> 
> Hope you are ok and training is going well.


Hello stranger 

Aaaw nice to see you in here :thumbup1:

Have been having crises and things G :lol: - BUT back in the real world now and loving the normality of it all. Wished you'd been about to give my head a bit of a shake and make me see sense - you do have a habit of being able to do that!

Hope the business is going well ?


----------



## Jem

Dazzza said:


> Thank god you haven't clicked on my profile then :wink:
> 
> As for the session, i find nuts great for getting things going, it's not the calories or the protein but for some reason my body really responds if im having a bad week, must be something in them that kickstarts me, any other time they do nothing.
> 
> Perhaps you're burnt out a bit, or just having a stressful week, i wouldn't get hung up on it happens to all of us, just keep going through the motions i say


nuts - yes have them in my diet :thumb:

peanut butter, almonds, walnuts and brazils - tis all about the nuts 

yeah well all adds up stress and training and too much cardio - sure will be great tomorrow - tis my fave BACK :bounce: and chins are in :bounce:

ok so check dazza's profile before next show - mental note made :thumbup1:


----------



## clairey.h

Beklet said:


> Lol I remember the doll - it had light up earrings! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muahahahaha!!!! :laugh:


LOL I HAD the doll, and the cassette of the songs, emily found it the other day and had it playing upstairs........

guess that would make me a misfit 

photoshop pics of emma......moi.....never  xxx


----------



## RACK

You're head back to normal then now Em???


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> LOL I HAD the doll, and the cassette of the songs, emily found it the other day and had it playing upstairs........
> 
> guess that would make me a misfit
> 
> photoshop pics of emma......moi.....never  xxx


Yeah well havent provided you with any ammo for a while now have I - LMAO visits soon though so I'd best get snapping while Im there :lol: ...I still have that pic of you that you dont like so be warned :thumb:

yes you are a misfit btw - we are one and the same :tongue: xxx



RACK said:


> You're head back to normal then now Em???


As 'normal' as it ever was J - feels good - Im getting things done and in perspective though fook knows how I will feel when you all start prepping in Jan - that will hurt :confused1:

At min - going a bit all out on the cardio - nice to be able to do what I enjoy - sacked the idea of going lighter on the weights, really dont wanna do that so will still train as heavy as poss. Fcuk it - it's what I like ....will definitely be a more slim line off season though - cant cope with size I lumped on last time. :cool2:


----------



## Jem

Oh fasted cardio this morning was hour and a half - after weekend of indulgence - I say that but tbh no real food was consumed ....just chocolate, whey and greek yoghurt, eggs and linseed bread ... pants really.


----------



## CharlieC25

Jem said:


> Well in all probability I will be back onstage - just wanna put the time into bringing something good that I can be proud of so for me it's worth the wait :thumb:
> 
> Some things on the job front so is looking up - but then due to the nature of my work - the application process is always a long drawn out thing that just trolls on for months which is a pain in the ass
> 
> ....short term over xmas is [email protected] ...we'll cope - not got a choice - tis hard when you have always taken it for granted - feel for the kids. I've been brought right back down to earth with a might great thud :whistling:
> 
> Pregnancy seems to have flown by from my perspective - but then its not me with huuuge bump :lol: ..will all be worth it in the end [LMAO - 2 small ones OMG feel for you ahaha] - your life will never be the same again ! All good though mama :thumb:
> 
> Weekend - nada, zero, zilch - eat and train - about as much as I can contend with at the minute ...going oot boring ass off me so am staying in x


Kids will cope babe, as long as xmas is fun and you are together that is what matters 

Pregnancy has NOT flown by for me at all - in fact it has been a pile of ****e, had constant nausea for 14 weeks straight which also coincided with my nan being in intensive care 40 mins away so I was unable to go and see her every day, I managed a visit once a week during her 5 week stay but would've been there every day had I been able - that particular part still grates on me as I feel I should've just been able to get on with it but the nausea was so debilitating I couldnt even take brandon to nursery (which is down the road!) I've had 4 cervical infections (due to stitch) so had 4 lots of antibiotics - not fun, I have sciatica which means I need crutches sometimes AND thanks to Miss BCs diagnosis I now have symphis pubis dysfunction which basically means my pubic bone feels like its shattering NICE! Fooking roll on the next 7 weeks to be honest!

Didnt have ANY of this with Brandon - 1 day of nausea, a failed attempt at the stitch and out he popped 8 wks early but despite that I felt ace thru the pregnancy - this time is soooo the opposite.

Totally understand your plan of attack on the stage front, I will be in the same boat come Jan - I could compete next yr if I wanted to but I wouldnt be happy with the package I brought to the stage as although I can get the condition I dont have the mass I need so for me it will be an off season until I have reached the weight I want to be at - I'd like to be 8.5 stone on stage (I was 7.5 stone on stage last yr) so until I hit that weight (prob 9.5 off season) I will not compete.. maybe we will get to share the stage together in 2012 :thumbup1:

good news on the job front chickadee got my fingers crossed for you - hows the situation at the gym? x


----------



## defdaz

Jemmie! Hope you're well mate, sounds like everything has calmed down a bit thank heebies. An hour and a half fasted cardio. You absolute nutter. I am envious of your work ethic though Em, very!!


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice work - shoulders 

Chicken wing thing.. lmao I think we have a similar machine.

Never quite heard it like that before though..

Hope you are well - all seems to be moving along nicely


----------



## Jem

CharlieC25 said:


> Kids will cope babe, as long as xmas is fun and you are together that is what matters
> 
> *something will come up haha - I will be sorted for xmas * :thumb:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> * Pregnancy has NOT flown by for me at all - in fact it has been a pile of ****e, had constant nausea for 14 weeks straight which also coincided with my nan being in intensive care 40 mins away so I was unable to go and see her every day, I managed a visit once a week during her 5 week stay but would've been there every day had I been able - that particular part still grates on me as I feel I should've just been able to get on with it but the nausea was so debilitating I couldnt even take brandon to nursery (which is down the road!)
> 
> *Babe you cant beat yourself up about that for god's sake ...I am perfectly sure she knows how much you mean to her - is she out and recuperating now then ? Hope so *
> 
> I've had 4 cervical infections (due to stitch) so had 4 lots of antibiotics - not fun,
> 
> *Oooh that doesnt sound nice at all carly you poor thing *
> 
> I have sciatica which means I need crutches sometimes AND thanks to Miss BCs diagnosis I now have symphis pubis dysfunction which basically means my pubic bone feels like its shattering NICE! Fooking roll on the next 7 weeks to be honest!
> 
> *Good god - why is all this happening at once ? that's a hell of a lot to contend with during pregnancy and looking after brandon * :confused1:
> 
> Didnt have ANY of this with Brandon - 1 day of nausea, a failed attempt at the stitch and out he popped 8 wks early but despite that I felt ace thru the pregnancy - this time is soooo the opposite.
> 
> *Hope this means you are going to be graced with a perfectly well behaved female who sleeps right through the night *  * you have been through the mill for sure - and Ive not heard one single murmur of complaint on fb. Said it before carly - you are a trooper - and I rate you highly for it * :thumbup1:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> * Totally understand your plan of attack on the stage front, I will be in the same boat come Jan - I could compete next yr if I wanted to but I wouldnt be happy with the package I brought to the stage as although I can get the condition I dont have the mass I need so for me it will be an off season until I have reached the weight I want to be at - I'd like to be 8.5 stone on stage (I was 7.5 stone on stage last yr) so until I hit that weight (prob 9.5 off season) I will not compete.. maybe we will get to share the stage together in 2012 :thumbup1:
> 
> *Yep same thing - I was 9st 10 at my height onstage ...not good ...this prep I wasnt going to be that lean but still would not have been happy with the outcome at the end so was best to leave it. Nor am I ready for May - mentally that is - which is of course, most important aspect - not prepared to focus on that alone so it wont be done. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> September is looking better - UKBFF - feel will be ready for it muscularity wise - just depends on how head is *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Definitely think we will be sharing a stage in 2012 * :thumb:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> good news on the job front chickadee got my fingers crossed for you - hows the situation at the gym? x


Yeah the one I want - and have been shortlisted for is marketing and events manager for the beautiful old buildings I used to work in a couple of years back - I loved working there - lunch by the canal every day ...even if sheila's lunches were a bit dodgy :lol:

Gym is all ok now - I dont forget stuff like that - I wont be classing him as a pal anymore but all done and dusted - rest of the stuff is quiet too LOL

Going for a late one tonight to avoid certain unsavoury elements :lol: :lol: :lol:

Please keep in touch re how you are doing hun - feel bad for not enquiring more often now xxx


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> Jemmie! Hope you're well mate, sounds like everything has calmed down a bit thank heebies. An hour and a half fasted cardio. You absolute nutter. I am envious of your work ethic though Em, very!!


I dunno why really - I just kept going ...as I said - think it's guilt for eating 'forbidden' food ...:laugh:

all quiet on western front *crossed fingers* 



mick_the_brick said:


> Nice work - shoulders
> 
> Chicken wing thing.. lmao I think we have a similar machine.
> 
> Never quite heard it like that before though..
> 
> Hope you are well - all seems to be moving along nicely


Yeah you know zackly what I mean though - everyone looks daft doing it - and it burns like a mofo :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> so how long have you left quads for bri ? I'm just not sure my ego can take it ...but clothes will undoubtedly fit better ...might be worth doing every other week or every 3rd perhaps ?
> 
> Shoulders and arms have responded better being done twice ? I hate biceps - if I was to skip owt it would be those - hate training the things :lol:
> 
> Definitely worth giving it a bash though being as I now have the time to experiment when the rest of you are dieting :thumb:


i have prob trained then SPECIFICIALLY about 3-4 times since the show but i was doing alot of cross fit stuff and HIT running so they got enough work that way but i didnt do any specific heavy quads stuff, was only training hams and butt!!

muscle memory is ace, i will start training them prob 3-4 weeks out from the show just enough to bring the cuts back into them! You have to remember they get so much work with cardio etc.

I train shoulders and arms and hams/butt 2 times a week and back once


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> i have prob trained then SPECIFICIALLY about 3-4 times since the show but i was doing alot of cross fit stuff and HIT running so they got enough work that way but i didnt do any specific heavy quads stuff, was only training hams and butt!!
> 
> muscle memory is ace, i will start training them prob 3-4 weeks out from the show just enough to bring the cuts back into them! You have to remember they get so much work with cardio etc.
> 
> I train shoulders and arms and hams/butt 2 times a week and back once


ok - well mine will be fading fast with all the cardio am doing

done 3 hours today in total ffs ...didnt mean to - just got a bit carried away whilst chatting :lol:

dont care though - am enjoying my training so wont stop !

yeah - well was thinking of putting some walking lunges back in ...not sure about everything else twice though - do you still train as heavy as poss and keep rep range 10-12 or lower ?

butt needs work ...deffo needs work :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> ok - well mine will be fading fast with all the cardio am doing
> 
> done 3 hours today in total ffs ...didnt mean to - just got a bit carried away whilst chatting :lol:
> 
> dont care though - am enjoying my training so wont stop !
> 
> yeah - well was thinking of putting some walking lunges back in ...not sure about everything else twice though - do you still train as heavy as poss and keep rep range 10-12 or lower ?
> 
> butt needs work ...deffo needs work :lol:


still train heavey yes, defo, otherwise there is no point training the weak points 2 times a week if your not training them properly, they wont grow then!

Rep range 10-12, 3-4 sets and about 3-4 exercises per bodypart

Only leg stuff i do is lying ham curls, standing ham curls, SLDL, glute raise


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> still train heavey yes, defo, otherwise there is no point training the weak points 2 times a week if your not training them properly, they wont grow then!
> 
> Rep range 10-12, 3-4 sets and about 3-4 exercises per bodypart
> 
> Only leg stuff i do is lying ham curls, standing ham curls, SLDL, glute raise


Oh well Im still doing just one body part per session so would mean doing two to fit them all in hmmm worth thinking about briar ...can't imagine doing ANYTHING with back - feck - I WANT to die after that session ...which incidentally is tonight :thumb:

Done fasted cardio this morning ...can't help it tbh ...just comes naturally now ...like brushing my teeth twice a day ...did hour and 15 - had to force myself off it to have some energy for back later ffs think I am a freak :cool2:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> Oh well Im still doing just one body part per session so would mean doing two to fit them all in hmmm worth thinking about briar ...can't imagine doing ANYTHING with back - feck - I WANT to die after that session ...which incidentally is tonight :thumb:
> 
> Done fasted cardio this morning ...can't help it tbh ...just comes naturally now ...like brushing my teeth twice a day ...did hour and 15 - had to force myself off it to have some energy for back later ffs think I am a freak :cool2:


god i wish i could LOVE cardio lol but dont think thats ever gonna happen and its so mcuh harder when you have to be at work at 8 to try and do cardio in the morning when you DONT have to

Sh1t your sets/reps must be mammoth if you can only do one bodypart per session?

my weights training from memory is this (i do cardio on wed/friday and sometimes post workout)

M -shoulders/hams/glutes

T -back/arms/abs

W off

T - shoulders/rear delts/abs

F - off

S hams/glutes/arms

S -off


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> god i wish i could LOVE cardio lol but dont think thats ever gonna happen and its so mcuh harder when you have to be at work at 8 to try and do cardio in the morning when you DONT have to
> 
> Sh1t your sets/reps must be mammoth if you can only do one bodypart per session?
> 
> my weights training from memory is this (i do cardio on wed/friday and sometimes post workout)
> 
> M -shoulders/hams/glutes
> 
> T -back/arms/abs
> 
> W off
> 
> T - shoulders/rear delts/abs
> 
> F - off
> 
> S hams/glutes/arms
> 
> S -off


well that's it bri - at the minute it fits in, I've worked from home last 5 years so always been able to do morning sessions ....this will change very soon so gonna be something I have to deal with unfortunately 

Not mammoth really - there are 2 of us so takes a bit longer

normally 4 exercises per bodypart - 3-4 sets and 10-12 reps - jay does less reps as going heavier. Then there's all the plate changing you have to contend with when male/female train together :lol: . Sessions are generally 45 mins in total and then cardio after which takes up the most time really.

Currently do sunday to friday:

legs

back

chest

rest

arms

shoulders

rest

cardio everyday 

will have a think

cheers hun :thumb: x


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> well that's it bri - at the minute it fits in, I've worked from home last 5 years so always been able to do morning sessions ....this will change very soon so gonna be something I have to deal with unfortunately
> 
> Not mammoth really - there are 2 of us so takes a bit longer
> 
> normally 4 exercises per bodypart - 3-4 sets and 10-12 reps - jay does less reps as going heavier. Then there's all the plate changing you have to contend with when male/female train together :lol: . Sessions are generally 45 mins in total and then cardio after which takes up the most time really.
> 
> Currently do sunday to friday:
> 
> legs
> 
> back
> 
> chest
> 
> rest
> 
> arms
> 
> shoulders
> 
> rest
> 
> cardio everyday
> 
> will have a think
> 
> cheers hun :thumb: x


totally understand about the changing weights about, it did take longer when DB and I used to train together but then you just have no rest so its one finishes, change weights and other goes!

Can i suggest that you maybe shouldnt be doing legs and back on consecutive days? They are the 2 biggest workouts IMO and then you top it off with chest?? You use similar muscles for some of the exercises and i cant imagine you would be getting the best out of the sessions doing legs one day and back the next.

CHEST

LEGS

SHOULDERS

rest

BACK

ARMS

rest

or something along those lines

all just my opinion ofcourse  xx


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> totally understand about the changing weights about, it did take longer when DB and I used to train together but then you just have no rest so its one finishes, change weights and other goes!
> 
> Can i suggest that you maybe shouldnt be doing legs and back on consecutive days? They are the 2 biggest workouts IMO and then you top it off with chest?? You use similar muscles for some of the exercises and i cant imagine you would be getting the best out of the sessions doing legs one day and back the next.
> 
> CHEST
> 
> LEGS
> 
> SHOULDERS
> 
> rest
> 
> BACK
> 
> ARMS
> 
> rest
> 
> or something along those lines
> 
> all just my opinion ofcourse  xx


Yep you are right ...re 3 big sessions on consecutive days ....sometimes is switched about - like this week - rest day yesterday ...just how it goes most of the time - we are due a switcheroo though so is worth looking at I know ...legs have to be sunday though - it's the rules :lol: ta bri xx


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> Yep you are right ...re 3 big sessions on consecutive days ....sometimes is switched about - like this week - rest day yesterday ...just how it goes most of the time - we are due a switcheroo though so is worth looking at I know ...legs have to be sunday though - it's the rules :lol: ta bri xx


hahahaha feck doing legs on the weekend lol better you than me!!

Well good luck with it all, look forward to seeing what you come up with hehe xxx


----------



## clairey.h

yo biatch 

recovered from your squirting incident in the gym yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Conscript

Squirting??? :lol: Awesome! :bounce:


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> hahahaha feck doing legs on the weekend lol better you than me!!
> 
> Well good luck with it all, look forward to seeing what you come up with hehe xxx


so long as I enjoy it that's the main thing at the min xx



clairey.h said:


> yo biatch
> 
> recovered from your squirting incident in the gym yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


FFS :cursing: I was waiting for him to use that on me ....BUT no - wifey gets the job :lol: :lol: :lol: ...he made me do it  ...it was epic :cool2:



G-fresh said:


> Squirting??? :lol: Awesome! :bounce:


G ....in public too :whistling:


----------



## Conscript

My romanticized notion of your cyber persona has just increased...Again!!! Oh you are naughty...good girl!  :wub:


----------



## Jem

G-fresh said:


> My romanticized notion of your cyber persona has just increased...Again!!! Oh you are naughty...good girl!  :wub:


LMAO I won't p!ss on your parade then 

Back [all by meself as jay has hurt his  , grabbed a couple of lads for spots]

WG LPDs

last set 50kg x 10

NGPDs

last set 70kg x 10 [last 2 assisted]

Seated Row

last set 50kg x 10 [no spot plenty grunts]

T Bar Row [wide grip]

last set 40kg x 10

Upright rows

20kg x 4 - 12 reps

Shrugs

last 2 sets - 120kg x 10 reps

Hour cardio - incline tread and x trainer


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> LMAO I won't p!ss on your parade then
> 
> Back [all by meself as jay has hurt his  , grabbed a couple of lads for spots]
> 
> WG LPDs
> 
> last set 50kg x 10
> 
> NGPDs
> 
> last set 70kg x 10 [last 2 assisted]
> 
> Seated Row
> 
> last set 50kg x 10 [no spot plenty grunts]
> 
> T Bar Row [wide grip]
> 
> last set 40kg x 10
> 
> Upright rows
> 
> 20kg x 4 - 12 reps
> 
> Shrugs
> 
> last 2 sets - 120kg x 10 reps
> 
> Hour cardio - incline tread and x trainer


Thas some strong lifts missy :thumb:


----------



## Jem

superpump and carb fuelled baby ! normally 10kgs or so stronger per lift but think I pushed myself as hard as I could going solo...feeling it already hah


----------



## Jem

Chest

On own again [jay is crying over his back] ...so grabbed spot when needed

Dbell Flyes

Last set 17.5's for 10

Incline Press

Last set 17.5s for 10

Flat Machine Press

Last set 50kg for 10

Cables cross

Last set 20kg for 10

Hour on cross trainer and 20 mins on treadmill

Just had tuna steak ....now eating chocolate psml


----------



## Jem

so off season and this is where I'm at, lean enough for winter methinks :lol: and will cut chocolate [ a touch] due to the fact that cardio will be cut when new job starts ...which I think is next week :confused1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Hiya Darlin......ya shoite fat mate popping in flyby


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> now eating chocolate psml


Lips n Hips thats all i`ll say... :whistling: ..........................  ...xxx


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Hiya Darlin......ya shoite fat mate popping in flyby


Oh gawd tan - we need you back on here ! things are getting desperate lately :laugh:

:lol: what ye like :lol: tis a winter suit and one which you are FULLY entitled to be wearing after your fantastic outing :thumb: wear it with pride !

Have to enter the world of offices and suits after this week so doubtful that I will have much time to post from hereonin either

I will get to manc land sometime soon though - I owe it to meself to have a tan battering session :tongue: xx


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> Lips n Hips thats all i`ll say... :whistling: ..........................  ...xxx


too true robsteroo ...spesh in my case ...cant stop though  :lol: xx


----------



## Jem

Fasted cardio - 1 hour 15 on cross trainer

Hand Blender blew up so eating lumpy protein porridge

Fruitless search for favourite boots [think ross-gimp has them at his - they would go over his heed] and something to wear tomorrow night


----------



## RACK

You out on the prowl this weekend then?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> You out on the prowl this weekend then?


prowling moi J :confused1: ...can't remember I walked into a pub/club with the aim of hunting ...honestly - anytime I meet someone when drinking, it turns into a disaster ...claire will tell you - man with a shark bite and indoor rowing champ ffs :lol:

so not prowling no - besides first pub we going to has half my gym in it so erm nope definitely not 

Going out with Paul anyway - going out with a male friend sort of guarantees you are safe from fcukwits

Fooooood [lol] then pics then disarronus [sp] and coke [OMFG J have you tasted it - it's like dr pepper - I'm addicted  ]

Stayed in happily last weekend - went out week before and hated it ...we shall see what this week brings eh ...

and then - I am planning trip to bedford - yes claire I am - so get ready


----------



## RACK

I see your point and get it exactly. I'm usually my best mate's wingman and transporter. I swear I nearly kicked a girl out of my car the other week as she asked my mate's name 27times! I turned round and shouted "Listen love, you're gonna be fookin him in ten mins, who fooking cares!!"

Ooooooooh amereto (easier to spell haha) and coke is awesome (even if a little beta!) it's all i drank in Zante, it's like batenberg cake 

I'm out friday with the friend above but my prowling days are done now, witha VIP saturday and prob sunday too. WTF is happening to me, I'm not even listed as single on fb anymore!!!

Sounds like you'll be laughin and chuckling all weekend then


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I see your point and get it exactly. I'm usually my best mate's wingman and transporter. I swear I nearly kicked a girl out of my car the other week as she asked my mate's name 27times! I turned round and shouted "Listen love, you're gonna be fookin him in ten mins, who fooking cares!!"
> 
> Ooooooooh amereto (easier to spell haha) and coke is awesome (even if a little beta!) it's all i drank in Zante, it's like batenberg cake
> 
> I'm out friday with the friend above but my prowling days are done now, witha VIP saturday and prob sunday too. WTF is happening to me, I'm not even listed as single on fb anymore!!!
> 
> Sounds like you'll be laughin and chuckling all weekend then


P1ssed people are extremely irritating - think that's what gets to me tbh ...really does my nut in ...and you still got it wrong fpmsl - it's amaretto LOL !

and OMFG - wtf - have had the battenburg conversation with jay - not regarding amaretto but with regards to the fact that he really loves it ...I'm like Hello - isnt that just a bit fcucking 1950s :confused1: :whistling: 

Hmmm I'm not convinced on that score j - see how it goes eh - look at me with the gimp ...am convinced btw he is genuinely schitzophrenic - Im not even taking the p!ss ...he was back on text last night and this morning - all nice one minute and then stropping his ass off the next :confused1: I was nice to him as well ...all I said was leave my jewellery at the gym please [which was the reason he called anyway] and he went fooking ape - fook it - he can keep it :cool2:

Changing your status on FB is like a death knell - I should know :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

I don't mind them being drunk, it's just when they go past the point of reason. I nearly threw the girl out.

It's not with Jo (the tall pretty girl), I'll BBM ya shortly. Things seem to be very good in a messed up kinda way haha

He's defo got a few issues that lad, gives us short blokes a bad name 

I've just left it blank for now but it's come up as "Rack is no longer listed as single" but can see it changin pretty soon. x


----------



## RACK

Check ya BBM, all is explained x


----------



## Jem

LOL J - BB is fooked - will let you know when it comes through - whatsapp refuses to work as well ....hate blackberries

OMFG just had to bathe the cat - he came home stinking and meowing really loudly - dunno wtf he had been up to but he was not happy ...was even more unhappy when I plonked him in the bath though ....was a bit better when I towelled him dry but has gone into hiding now ...least he smells nice

Am knackered - last week of freedom though so trying to make the most of it before being caged up with paperwork and submission deadlines and stupid office people ...have my diet from paul to start as well

THANKS FOR THAT PAUL !!!

will need it to keep me from turning into 'chunk burd at work' LMAO ...not sure how training is all gonna fit round it ...I normally train at 5 ...wont get home till 6 now - is in city centre and parking is £10 per day [trust me to get a contract in the fooking MailBox pmsl] so will be a park n train ride jobbie ffs FUN ..not

Course this is all subject to salary negotiations. Fingers crossed.


----------



## RACK

I got sent that whatsapp by Jo the other day but didn't bother putting it on.

Ooooh, how's the diet look?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I got sent that whatsapp by Jo the other day but didn't bother putting it on.
> 
> Ooooh, how's the diet look?


well you should - can speak to sensible people who got iphone instead of blackberry :lol:

diet is ok haha - lower in fat than I would like BUT do get what I want with me brekkie.....so long as brekkie is good then Im happy with the remainder as well - easy enough to contend with at work so long as make in advance :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck with the job Em


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> Good luck with the job Em


Thanks chris - contract work really - writing a bid for the Highways Agency which is due in Sept 2011, so is for 6-9 months but well worth it for the further contacts I will make - that's what counts in my game tbh :thumbup1: .

I am not particularly looking forward to it as I was trying to move out of bid consultancy but it fell in my lap whilst I was desperately seeking an alternative :whistling:

Dunno where it will leave me on the prep front as was planning on doing UKBFF Sept show in Brum ...but there is the Leamington show about a fortnight after bid deadline sooo depends how stressed I am :lol:


----------



## Jem

Tired today - week caught up with me today ...superpumped my ass and went for it anyway - just arms left to do tomorrow.

Quite looking forward to seeing how bod responds to training all bodyparts over 3-4 days which is how it will have to be very soon, as opposed to 5 currently, not really done it before.

Shoulders

Hammer strength

4 sets - last set 40kg x 10 reps

Machine Press

4 sets - last set 50kg x 8 reps

Chicken Wing Torture Chair [side delts]

3 sets superset with dbell lat raises

Front raises x 3 sets [was crap I think - trained with paul and he wanted to do it on cable with rope attachment, much prefer plate raises]

Rear delts

4 sets

Last set as a drop set of 8 reps each x 4 changes

Cardio of only about 15 mins hahahahaha - this is the least I have done since stopping prepping .....still did an hour 15 this morning though. Got lift with paul instead of taking my car and he is a slacker so I felt bad making him wait for me ...sure wont kill me LOL


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice one on the job Em, even though not exactly what you are after, a jobs a job at the moment... also good to see you are training well too... love the pic... you still got it... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Nice one on the job Em, even though not exactly what you are after, a jobs a job at the moment... also good to see you are training well too... love the pic... you still got it... :thumb:


Yep maybe I'm just not meant to leave tendering just yet - BUGGER :laugh: - re pic well it's good enough for off season I think, a happy medium - dropped some size on legs n ass which ensures clothes will fit !!! Suits MEH - hate the p!ssing things as well - corporate clone.

Cheers D :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22

Jem said:


> Thanks chris - contract work really - writing a bid for the Highways Agency which is due in Sept 2011, so is for 6-9 months but well worth it for the further contacts I will make - that's what counts in my game tbh :thumbup1: .
> 
> I am not particularly looking forward to it as I was trying to move out of bid consultancy but it fell in my lap whilst I was desperately seeking an alternative :whistling:
> 
> Dunno where it will leave me on the prep front as was planning on doing UKBFF Sept show in Brum ...but there is the Leamington show about a fortnight after bid deadline sooo depends how stressed I am :lol:


It sounds a decent job Em tbf :thumbup1:

And it's all about getting an income keeping those kiddies of your happy


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> It sounds a decent job Em tbf :thumbup1:
> 
> And it's all about getting an income *keeping those kiddies of your happy*


it's all a series of tedious meetings with tedious people and then hours upon hours of re writes and clarifications chris :cursing: - ooh and the worst people to deal with - architects ....trying to get them to produce something to deadline hmmph, not a snowballs chance in hell :lol: :lol:

Would much rather be lion taming or mud wrestling :lol: :lol:

So long as daughter has constant supply of new clothes and ballet slippers she's happy ...as for me lad - well - black ops and any new map packs ensures he doesnt grumble :bounce:


----------



## MissBC

Congrats on the job babe x


----------



## chrisj22

Jem said:


> it's all a series of tedious meetings with tedious people and then hours upon hours of re writes and clarifications chris :cursing: - ooh and the worst people to deal with - architects ....trying to get them to produce something to deadline hmmph, not a snowballs chance in hell :lol: :lol:
> 
> Would much rather be lion taming or mud wrestling :lol: :lol:
> 
> *So long as daughter has constant supply of new clothes and ballet slippers she's happy ...as for me lad - well - black ops and any new map packs ensures he doesnt grumble* :bounce:


I've got all this to come yet.....  :lol:

Well, not with the girl, coz' we haven't got one - yet! (sssshhhh, keep quiet, or else my wife might hear!! :lol: )


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> Congrats on the job babe x





chrisj22 said:


> I've got all this to come yet.....  :lol:
> 
> Well, not with the girl, coz' we haven't got one - yet! (sssshhhh, keep quiet, or else my wife might hear!! :lol: )


Cheers briar - expect a vanishing act very soon x :lol: :lol: :lol:

PMSL chris - think you have your hands quite full with the one :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22

Jem said:


> Cheers briar - expect a vanishing act very soon x :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> PMSL chris - think you have your hands quite full with the one :thumb:


Two you mean! :lol:

Got two little lads. They're like chalk and cheese.

The four year old is a right wild spark, will be a right womaniser etc, pmsl...

T'other one who's five months is chilled as fcuk and will prob like his daddy - a nice family man :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

:laugh:


----------



## MissBC

nope you wont be going anywhere LOL

If i can work and train and look after barry and STILL come visit ukm SO CAN YOU lol xx


----------



## MissBC

nope you wont be going anywhere LOL

If i can work and train and look after barry and STILL come visit ukm SO CAN YOU lol xx


----------



## PRL

I used to work for HA a few years back.

You on Broad Street Em?


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> nope you wont be going anywhere LOL
> 
> If i can work and train and look after barry and STILL come visit ukm SO CAN YOU lol xx


I know Baz is sorta like a child ...but I have 2 of them haha - and they've been a touch neglected during prep ...something has to give ! sure I wont - mebbe just till i am in the routine x



PRL said:


> I used to work for HA a few years back.
> 
> You on Broad Street Em?


Yo beardy boy :whistling: :lol:

Not been into the offices yet pete - she says it's next to the Mail Box ....it's Atkins Global offices...same ones?


----------



## PRL

No different. Oh well. Good luck with the job.

And, at least I can keep my facial hair,a certain someone wussed out the pact and shaved his off. What's the brotherhood of iron coming to? lol


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> No different. Oh well. Good luck with the job.
> 
> And, at least I can keep my facial hair,a certain someone wussed out the pact and shaved his off. What's the brotherhood of iron coming to? lol


Aye would rather it were further away from Mail Box tbh ...awesome designer shops, awesome eateries and bars OMFG - el skinto chunk burd will be fast approaching :lol:

Re Beardy Duel: DO YOU BLAME HIM :tongue: and Pete that's the whole point ...you arent supposed to keep it :lol: :lol: :lol: - get rid immediately pmsl - next you will be telling me yer gonna bleach that bad boy too  xx


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> next you will be telling me yer gonna bleach that bad boy too  xx


That AIN'T a bad idea. I'll make sure it's blonde this time, not ginger.


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> That AIN'T a bad idea. I'll make sure it's blonde this time, not ginger.


yeah ginger beards are best avoided pete - how about white in keeping with the season


----------



## Jem

This morning - fasted cardio x 1hr 30 [Oh My]

PM - Arms

on jack jones - jay back sunday

Bis

Preacher curls single arm s/set with straight bar preacher curls - heaviest set 30kg x 8

Bbell curls 20kg - 3 x 10's

High cable curls - 3 x 10-12s - last set 20kg x 10 [just]

Triceps

Straight bar o/h pds

last set 60kg x 10

Machine dips

last set 80kg x 9 [last one was a shaky partial]

Single arm cables

3 sets - last 2 @ 20kgs for 8 reps each arm

....and then because going out tonight was cancelled - I did another cardio session - hour and 10 mins [oops] ...tread, crosser and some stepper action


----------



## Conscript

Stalker flyby....  ....Jesus Jem, you don't half smash some cardio in!!! Bet you have a good set of lungs on you... :innocent:

Regarding reps...you know I got your back, one of my favourites...peeps, not just because you have lady bits... :whistling:

Yes I've been drinking!!! :beer:


----------



## Jem

G-fresh said:


> Stalker flyby....  ....Jesus Jem, you don't half smash some cardio in!!! Bet you have a good set of lungs on you... :innocent:
> 
> Regarding reps...you know I got your back, one of my favourites...peeps, not just because you have lady bits... :whistling:
> 
> Yes I've been drinking!!! :beer:


Oooer - thanks G pmsl

I dont think I like this upgrade - tis very similar to UGM and I never did like that setup ...perhaps will get used to it...

Hams & Calves

SLDL s/set with one legged standing leg curls

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

80kg x 6 [PB]

Lying Leg Curls

50kg x 12

70kg x 12

90kg - 2 x 10

Calves

Standing calf raises

30 reps sets - toe position changed x 3

80kg

100kg

150kg

Seated Calf Raises

10kg - 15 reps

30kg x 2 - 15 reps

Then we farted about working out a new back routine for tomorrow.

50 mins cross trainer [least I have done in a day since pre-prep]


----------



## Greyphantom

G-fresh said:


> Stalker flyby....  ....Jesus Jem, you don't half smash some cardio in!!! *Bet you have a good set of lungs on you*... :innocent:
> 
> Regarding reps...you know I got your back, one of my favourites...peeps, not just because you have lady bits... :whistling:
> 
> Yes I've been drinking!!! :beer:


after just one workout with her I can in fact attest to the fact she does indeed have a good set of lungs...  :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> after just one workout with her I can in fact attest to the fact she does indeed have a good set of lungs...  :whistling:


LMAO - you talking about my grunts again !


----------



## Greyphantom

Who me... talk about the subject of many of my dreams... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Who me... talk about the subject of many of my dreams... :whistling:


Aye just call me Helga the Russian shotputter.....


----------



## Jem

Fasted cardio x 1hr

Back

WGPDs x 12 reps unless otherwise stated

30s

40s

50s

60 x 10

NGPDs x 12s

40s

60s

80s

T Bar Row

35kg x 12

50kg x 12

65kg x 10

Single Arm Standing Low Cable row

30 x 2 - 12 each arm

40 x 1 - 12 each arm

Lats fried now

Dbell Bent over row x 12's

10kg

12.5kg

15kg

20kg x 8s

Cardio - 40 mins cross trainer


----------



## Jem

Well still waiting for start date on new job so getting in the fasted cardio while I can - not sure Im gonna be able to stop to be honest - it's what gets me going for the day.

Done an hour 10 on cross trainer then cooled down on treadmill

Did abs - 3 sets each

leg raises

crunches

v sits

..and my cardio buddy that I chat to and always confuses me unveiled his physique this morning and blew me away...honest, I was shocked.

See thing is - I always say watch the ones that are always covered up - the ones that get in there, get it done and fook off again ...a category of which he falls squarely into. Anyway - he wears a massive grey tracksuit everyday - nothing visible .... So today we're both doing abs and chatting in between sets ...he finishes his set and pulls his top up a little to look in the mirror and not wanting to be rude and ogle [even though was curious to see what was under there lol] - I look away. So then I said damn, sure you were almost stripping there and I missed it, laughing.

So he does - take his top off and show me and feck me - he looks good - thickness of his chest was unreal ! Lats, massive back, arms - the man is in damned good condition.

Now - I should say that I am talking from a bbing perspective here - nothing pervy in the slightest because erm well he's just not appealing in that way. Thing is - the reason he always confused me is because he comes in same time as me daily and does 40mins HARD cardio - 10 mins on each machine - before weights ...and I always wondered why.

So then when we're chatting about him competing next year [which I didnt know was a plan at all until I saw the body he was hiding] ...he tells me that the reason he does cardio before weights is because he was lifting so heavy - now he prefers [as he is getting on in yrs] to deplete himself before training so that he taxes the muscle but doesnt need to lift as much...

Certainly works for him gotta say! Pleasantly surprised today!


----------



## RACK

Perv


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Perv


LOL J -  trust it to be you who said that ! ...nah really - I thought he might be a bit podgy under there :lol: and no - dont wanna say owt nasty aboot the chap but trust me ...it wasnt perving  ...I think I made his day though, dont think he is used to having comments on his physique at all :thumbup1: Good deed for the day done


----------



## RACK

I was just gettin you back for all the "tart" comments haha


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I was just gettin you back for all the "tart" comments haha


LMAO - s'true though ! ....what's happening with this site ? is it just me or has it sorta changed a lot ...as in people posting etc ? if it wasnt for posting training in my journal - I dont think I would bother logging on anymore to tell you the truth. I have to go to profile, subbed threads before can even find journal ...which is a pain in the butt ...what do you think J? I log on of a night, post training and then bugger off again ...I might as well just type it all in excel and have it on the destop !


----------



## 2004mark

Jem said:


> what's happening with this site ? is it just me or has it sorta changed a lot


In what way do you think it's changed Jem... attitudes, knowledge, community... just curious as I think it's got a better 'feeling' than any other forum I'm a member of... but then again I have only known the place for the last few months.


----------



## Jem

2004mark said:


> In what way do you think it's changed Jem... attitudes, knowledge, community... just curious as I think it's got a better 'feeling' than any other forum I'm a member of... but then again I have only known the place for the last few months.


think it's all the new people joining and older ones not bothering anymore ....the threads are repetitive and boring...we used to have a real giggle - now you cant post owt without someone criticising it in some way ...it's a lot less light hearted than it used to be I think. Probably just a lull - they happen. It will pick up I suppose but combined with the upgrade, it all seems quiet to me. Think it's definitely time for a break.


----------



## RACK

I think it's ever since JW mentioned about blokes being pervs in girls journals and kising their ass and no one dare say anything to him hahahaha He's right some blokes were down right slimey but it was funny.

Plus everyone is stressing over xmas so got lots on. I'm not on the prowl so I'm being boring although this could change the way I'm feeling today but hey, that would only give you reason to have a go at me and the girls I go for 

On another note, nice strength at the min!


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I think it's ever since JW mentioned about blokes being pervs in girls journals and kising their ass and no one dare say anything to him hahahaha He's right some blokes were down right slimey but it was funny.
> 
> Plus everyone is stressing over xmas so got lots on. I'm not on the prowl so I'm being boring although this could change the way I'm feeling today but hey, that would only give you reason to have a go at me and the girls I go for
> 
> On another note, nice strength at the min!


I dunno - do you think ? ...not sure it is down to that ...maybe it's because all the comps are over for this year and everyone is concentrating on real life issues - I know that's why I cant be @rsed at the minute. Like you said xmas and stuff - which I havent even thought about simply because I cant afford it at this moment in time!

Yes strength is good - for me - I remember the 80kg deads challenge for women - and thinking I'd never get there ...and I have....on nothing but carbs...so tempting to add some 'supplements' right now and see what happens...but then stuck - because I really do like the fact that I'm on nothing apart from food and whey and still making good strength gains. Imagine how much more strength I would have if I packed in the 2 hours of cardio per day as well FPMSL


----------



## 2004mark

Jem said:


> think it's all the new people joining and older ones not bothering anymore ....the threads are repetitive and boring...we used to have a real giggle - now you cant post owt without someone criticising it in some way ...it's a lot less light hearted than it used to be I think. Probably just a lull - they happen. It will pick up I suppose but combined with the upgrade, it all seems quiet to me. Think it's definitely time for a break.


From what I've noticed there seems a definite difference between the daytime and evenings. In office hours there does seem to be a higher proportion of repetitive threads, even I feel quite knowledgeable at times :lol: Evenings seem a bit more interesting though the few times I've logged on... maybe because most have just finished training and feeling chilled... dunno. I guess from a site administration point of view though new people joining help to keep the site alive, as they are the ones more susceptible to click on the ad's as opposed to the oldies who are blind to them... it's all about getting the balance right though.


----------



## RACK

Everyone is struggling, I'm stuck at home and still strugglin so god knows how you go on with a house and family.

Not sure what to say about supplements. I'm about as natural as a 3 headed monkey at the min lol


----------



## 2004mark

Jem said:


> so tempting to add some 'supplements' right now and see what happens...but then stuck - because I really do like the fact that I'm on nothing apart from food and whey and still making good strength gains.


I've had the same thoughts since posting here, but like you I'm making gains week on week, so I've decided to forget about that for the time being to see how far I can push it.



RACK said:


> Not sure what to say about supplements. I'm about as natural as a 3 headed monkey at the min lol


 :lol:


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Everyone is struggling, I'm stuck at home and still strugglin so god knows how you go on with a house and family.
> 
> Not sure what to say about supplements. I'm about as natural as a 3 headed monkey at the min lol


Yeah well I've had enough time off everything so could add some var back in - like the way it makes me less emotional haha - everything is like water off a ducks back when Im on it. Will not be doing gh again but am considering the igf ...not liking the fact that appetite could soar though oooh nooooo....and water...could do without that ffs



2004mark said:


> I've had the same thoughts since posting here, but like you I'm making gains week on week, so I've decided to forget about that for the time being to see how far I can push it.
> 
> :lol:


Like pringles ...once you pop you cant stop ...so resist LOL :


----------



## RACK

I'm fine with IGF, don't have any water issues although do get a tad more hungry.... As for any gear I find it amplies my emotions, when I'm happy or horny it's awesome. When I'm mad...... well I'm just a full whack cnut.


----------



## 2004mark

Jem said:


> Like pringles ...once you pop you cant stop ...so resist LOL :


Hmmm, easier said than done... but I'm approaching the heaviest I've ever been again with no signs of slowing down yet so I suppose it'd be stupid atm.

So why the gh and igf as opposed to the more conventional route... suppose it's a completely different ball game for the fairer sex?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I'm fine with IGF, don't have any water issues although do get a tad more hungry.... As for any gear I find it amplies my emotions, when I'm happy or horny it's awesome. When I'm mad...... well I'm just a full whack cnut.


LOL ! well I'm only speaking about anavar here and I find it balances all the female hormones out. Suppose that could be viewed as a good or a bad thing - for me definitely good - stress free, nothing bothers me !



2004mark said:


> Hmmm, easier said than done... but I'm approaching the heaviest I've ever been again with no signs of slowing down yet so I suppose it'd be stupid atm.
> 
> So why the gh and igf as opposed to the more conventional route... suppose it's a completely different ball game for the fairer sex?


if you're happy no reason to change ......

erm depends what you mean by conventional ?...and yep - women can't be banging in sust and deca LMAO - well they can ..so long as they accept the side affects :-D


----------



## Greyphantom

Interesting what you say about var Jem... maybe I should slip some into my wifes coffee in the mornings  shes been after something that will help her out and give her more drive in the bedroom lets say...  :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Interesting what you say about var Jem... maybe I should slip some into my wifes coffee in the mornings  shes been after something that will help her out and give her more drive in the bedroom lets say...  :thumb:


LOL I think she might file for divorce ...if she finds out ....but then she need never know, bet you would notice a difference for sure ! [small dose though eh D - otherwise you might just get more than you bargained for ;-D]

Chest [on lonesome again ffs - jay is now off work as well as not training...his bad back is doing MY head in now]

Dbell Flyes - incline [12 reps]

10s

12.5s

15s

Dbell Press [12 reps]

12.5s

15s

17.5s [with spot last few] - 10 reps

Did 20s last time with jay but darent when he's not there

Flat Bench [12 reps]

30kg

40kg

50kgs x 10

Pec Deck

30

40

50kg x 12

Cables to finish

So I know joe has issues with anything but bench so what is best for chest ? should I not do flyes/pec deck/cables ? and just stick to bench and dbell press ????

Cardio x 50 mins cross trainer and 10 mins treadmill


----------



## chrisj22

As Joe say's, you never see a person who can bench heavy with a sh1t chest


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> As Joe say's, you never see a person who can bench heavy with a sh1t chest


so just bench and that's it ??? that's gonna make for a really boring session LOL


----------



## chrisj22

Well Joe just benches, but he's lifting absolutely crazy amounts so his CNS is battered to pretty much do anything else.

I'd deffo say bench and incline dumbbells are good to go. The routine you did tonight doesn't look too bad at all though seeing as you're doing 12 reps etc 

I'd imagine if you were to lower weights and go heavier you'd obviously struggle to do all that, but it looks good.

Decent benching too!


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> Well Joe just benches, but he's lifting absolutely crazy amounts so his CNS is battered to pretty much do anything else.
> 
> I'd deffo say bench and incline dumbbells are good to go. The routine you did tonight doesn't look too bad at all though seeing as you're doing 12 reps etc
> 
> I'd imagine if you were to lower weights and go heavier you'd obviously struggle to do all that, but it looks good.
> 
> Decent benching too!


Hmmm think might just have a boob job instead of training heavy LMAO ! cheers chris - decision made ;-)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RACK said:


> Perv


.....ert :lol:



RACK said:


> I think it's ever since JW mentioned about blokes being pervs in girls journals and kising their ass and no one dare say anything to him hahahaha He's right some blokes were down right slimey but it was funny.
> 
> Plus everyone is stressing over xmas so got lots on. I'm not on the prowl so I'm being boring although this could change the way I'm feeling today but hey, that would only give you reason to have a go at me and the girls I go for
> 
> On another note, nice strength at the min!


Nah its just that a load of dickheads have joined up AND joined forces and are incredibly A) immature/young and B) Chauvanistic

They'll fck off eventually they always do.... this aint the first time 

I've made threads on exact same topic in past, been here, done it..... it passes trust me :thumbup1:



Jem said:


> Yes strength is good - for me - I remember the 80kg deads challenge for women - and thinking I'd never get there ...and I have....on nothing but carbs...so tempting to add some 'supplements' right now and see what happens...but then stuck - because I really do like the fact that I'm on nothing apart from food and whey and still making good strength gains. Imagine how much more strength I would have if I packed in the 2 hours of cardio per day as well FPMSL


120kg..... keep up girl hehe.... I'd never done it when that challenge was posted... AT ALL haha 



Jem said:


> LOL ! well I'm only speaking about anavar here and I find it balances all the female hormones out. Suppose that could be viewed as a good or a bad thing - for me definitely good - stress free, nothing bothers me !
> 
> if you're happy no reason to change ......
> 
> erm depends what you mean by conventional ?...and yep - women can't be banging in sust and deca LMAO - well they can ..so long as they accept the side affects :-D


Deca is perfectly fine.... I prefer it over anavar at the mo and and I tell you this less sides.... On pharma deca now fck knows whats in those UGL labs anavar tabs.

Nowt wrong with doing courses off season.... the opposite in fact - jeez this is growing season girl! :thumb:

Just keep the doses sensible, we dont PCT so taper down to prevent sudden oestrogen rebound..... all good


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> .....ert :lol:
> 
> *LMAO ...wasnt this time ;-) just a nice chap ...there are some apparently ...*
> 
> Nah its just that a load of dickheads have joined up AND joined forces and are incredibly A) immature/young and B) Chauvanistic
> 
> They'll fck off eventually they always do.... this aint the first time
> 
> I've made threads on exact same topic in past, been here, done it..... it passes trust me :thumbup1:
> 
> *yeah well here's hoping - got a feeling some of them are becoming part of the fabric ...anyhooo - I'll just hide in here :-D *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 120kg..... keep up girl hehe.... I'd never done it when that challenge was posted... AT ALL haha
> 
> *wicked stuff z - I'll catch up ...I ought to being aboot a foot taller fpmsl ....thing is - I wasnt even trying, lol funny how it goes sometimes ...was just chattering away and loading plates ...didnt realise what I had on till I finished set and looked ! so just goes to show, I worry too much instead of just feckin doing it ! Now see - when I try to up it I will probs not be able to - sods law and all that ! *
> 
> Deca is perfectly fine.... I prefer it over anavar at the mo and and I tell you this less sides.... On pharma deca now fck knows whats in those UGL labs anavar tabs.
> 
> Nowt wrong with doing courses off season.... the opposite in fact - jeez this is growing season girl! :thumb:
> 
> Just keep the doses sensible, we dont PCT so taper down to prevent sudden oestrogen rebound..... all good


yup oestrogen rebound - not really appreciated pmsl

...hmmm dunno z - did primo for 6 weeks and wasnt liking it at all so stopped ....dead

- soon as any sort of side came in [which with me being very dark - was a bit of a tash FPMSL ...the old jolen bleach was on that bad boy straight off !!!. That's something I've never had to do before EVER ...and dont intend a life of facial hair bleaching LOOOOL ].

I was too worried about [the obvious sides] and the potential sudden outbreak of spots ...not worth being strong as fook and gaining mass to have a face/back like a pizza ! fortunately I avoided it - but I kinda came away thinking I was lucky ? just dont know if Im willing to risk it for what it's worth ?

Prob just stick to the var and some ghrp later on in year. I do like feeling strong though - ego gets a boost. Bet I'd get me 120 ...hell even 100 be nice ! x


----------



## 2004mark

Jem said:


> So I know joe has issues with anything but bench so what is best for chest ? should I not do flyes/pec deck/cables ? and just stick to bench and dbell press ????


Wouldn't attempt to suggest for a moment what you should be doing, just asking for my own curiosity/knowledge really...

Is there a reason why you do flyes first? When helping mates I'd encourage them to do something like: bench, incline db, dips (or decline db) and flyes in that order (swap the flyes with peck dec and cables on alternate sessions if they wanted). This way you'd be able to give it your all for the big compound movement (flat bench) and work through the other exercises in the order of decreasing effort needed until you end up with the isolation (fly) last.


----------



## Jem

2004mark said:


> Wouldn't attempt to suggest for a moment what you should be doing, just asking for my own curiosity/knowledge really...
> 
> Is there a reason why you do flyes first? When helping mates I'd encourage them to do something like: bench, incline db, dips (or decline db) and flyes in that order (swap the flyes with peck dec and cables on alternate sessions if they wanted). This way you'd be able to give it your all for the big compound movement (flat bench) and work through the other exercises in the order of decreasing effort needed until you end up with the isolation (fly) last.


we just warm up on flyes - prob shouldnt even be noted as part of the session really - they are never heavy - Just allow superpump to kick in so you're ready for the main course :thumbup1:

then again...suppose there is the argument that says best way to warm up for bench is to light bench :lol: but we generally do couple of flyes then incline dbell press before bench ...after bench yer finished really so anything immediately after is just for fun.

Suppose if I'm cutting my sessions down [which I will be very soon prob to 3 x per week] then I will be training 2 bparts per session so all that schizzle wont matter and I will just be sticking to bread and butter compounds.


----------



## 2004mark

Jem said:


> we just warm up on flyes - prob shouldnt even be noted as part of the session really - they are never heavy - Just allow superpump to kick in so you're ready for the main course :thumbup1:
> 
> then again...suppose there is the argument that says best way to warm up for bench is to light bench :lol: but we generally do couple of flyes then incline dbell press before bench ...after bench yer finished really so anything immediately after is just for fun.
> 
> Suppose if I'm cutting my sessions down [which I will be very soon prob to 3 x per week] then I will be training 2 bparts per session so all that schizzle wont matter and I will just be sticking to bread and butter compounds.


You see - I knew there would be a good reason :lol:

A warm up's a warm up in my book, especially when you see the amount of people who don't bother... a young guy walked in the gym last week and without even time to say hi to anyone he picked up the 37 dbs and squeezed out 4-5 bad reps on the flat bench... then dropped to 26s for the next two sets. Each to their own though lol

I do 2 bodyparts atm, feel like I'm pretty much wasting my time with bi's after back though as my forearms are that ****ed. Chest and tri's isn't to bad though.

Why you changing to three sessions... the new job?


----------



## spike

Hi Jem -

I take it that you're not on any var at the moment; was wondering, when you start, what your cycle is likely to be?

thanks


----------



## Jem

2004mark said:


> You see - I knew there would be a good reason :lol:
> 
> A warm up's a warm up in my book, especially when you see the amount of people who don't bother... a young guy walked in the gym last week and without even time to say hi to anyone he picked up the 37 dbs and squeezed out 4-5 bad reps on the flat bench... then dropped to 26s for the next two sets. Each to their own though lol
> 
> I do 2 bodyparts atm, feel like I'm pretty much wasting my time with bi's after back though as my forearms are that ****ed. Chest and tri's isn't to bad though.
> 
> Why you changing to three sessions... the new job?


well I do believe that weeman suggests doing bis and tris before back and chest respectively to exhaust those smaller muscles so that the back and chest then work on their own when you get to them - so maybe try switching them round ...do bis first then back. For me - I prefer doing arms on their own day ...and chest and back on their lonesome ... which still leaves me with a 5 day split when I think about it pmsl ....not sure how it's gonna work LOL ...and yes for the new job - office hours poop ....worked from home for the last 5 yrs apart from meetings so could train when I wanted really...gonna be crap having to adjust. 



neurospike7 said:


> Hi Jem -
> 
> I take it that you're not on any var at the moment; was wondering, when you start, what your cycle is likely to be?
> 
> thanks


Hello there - nope not on anything - had a good break. Simply 15-20mg var - have found that's all I need for increased strength and maintaining muscle with all the cardio I do. Works well enough for me and mild enough to have no sides. That's the lot!


----------



## Jem

Fasted cardio - 1 hour cross trainer

PM session

Arms

OHPDs - V Bar - 12 reps

20s/30s/40s

Straight Bar PDs

A/A

Machine Dips

30s/40s/50s - 12 reps all

Preachers

15s/20s x 2 - 12 reps

Biceps

BBell curls 15kgs - 3 x 12

Preachers - up to 30s x 10

Hammer curls - 12.5s

Cardio - 40 mins cross trainer


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> yup oestrogen rebound - not really appreciated pmsl
> 
> ...hmmm dunno z - did primo for 6 weeks and wasnt liking it at all so stopped ....dead
> 
> - soon as any sort of side came in [which with me being very dark - was a bit of a tash FPMSL ...the old jolen bleach was on that bad boy straight off !!!. That's something I've never had to do before EVER ...and dont intend a life of facial hair bleaching LOOOOL ].
> 
> I was too worried about [the obvious sides] and the potential sudden outbreak of spots ...not worth being strong as fook and gaining mass to have a face/back like a pizza ! fortunately I avoided it - but I kinda came away thinking I was lucky ? just dont know if Im willing to risk it for what it's worth ?
> 
> Prob just stick to the var and some ghrp later on in year. I do like feeling strong though - ego gets a boost. Bet I'd get me 120 ...hell even 100 be nice ! x


I've used primo too a couple of times. TBH I find it strong.... does the job but made my throat sore etc. (You've prob already discovered that hair issues disappear after stopping the product) That said, again like the var, UG Labs..... can you be 100% sure what it is etc? I actually found equipoise better than primo even though technically EQ is more androgenic. The fact am using deca now with less probs and its the first pharma gear I've used is quite an eye opener for me tbh..... x


----------



## Hobbio

It must be a real pain for you ladies, having to weigh up the benefits of AAS against those sides that can essentially change what you look like permanently. I know that AAS can give me boobs lol, but all in all it's a lot easier being a bloke in that respect.

At least running a cycle is cheaper for you, less to buy and no PCT 

Oh, and Jem? Welcome back to the world of offices, bosses and [email protected] coffee :lol:


----------



## 2004mark

Jem said:


> well I do believe that weeman suggests doing bis and tris before back and chest respectively to exhaust those smaller muscles so that the back and chest then work on their own when you get to them - so maybe try switching them round ...do bis first then back. For me - I prefer doing arms on their own day ...and chest and back on their lonesome ... which still leaves me with a 5 day split when I think about it pmsl ....not sure how it's gonna work LOL ...and yes for the new job - office hours poop ....worked from home for the last 5 yrs apart from meetings so could train when I wanted really...gonna be crap having to adjust.


Thanks for that Jem, was going to rep you so not to clog your journal up (should really start my own I suppose), but apparently I've got to spread a bit more love around before I can :confused1:

I'll give that a go next week. I'll be thinking of you when struggling on my third pull-ups after doing bi's though :cursing:

Well you'll have to think of some way of clobbering everything together into 3 days somehow... unless you just take 1 1/2 weeks to do everything (I've seen a few on here say they do that).


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> we just warm up on flyes - prob shouldnt even be noted as part of the session really - they are never heavy - Just allow superpump to kick in so you're ready for the main course :thumbup1:
> 
> then again...suppose there is the argument that says best way to warm up for bench is to light bench :lol: but we generally do couple of flyes then incline dbell press before bench ...after bench yer finished really so anything immediately after is just for fun.
> 
> *Suppose if I'm cutting my sessions down [which I will be very soon prob to 3 x per week] then I will be training 2 bparts per session so all that schizzle wont matter and I will just be sticking to bread and butter compounds*.


Couldnt you just do a simple push, pull, leg week? Seems to work good for me when i put the effort in lol, not sure if it would be suited to your needs like. Chest for me is simple and done along with shoulders and triceps. 5 sets flat bench, 5 sets incline bench, 5 sets of shoulder press and 3 sets of cgbp.Job done but then im a lazy [email protected] lolol. Anyway hope all goes good kev


----------



## defdaz

leafman said:


> Couldnt you just do a simple push, pull, leg week? Seems to work good for me when i put the effort in lol, not sure if it would be suited to your needs like. Chest for me is simple and done along with shoulders and triceps. 5 sets flat bench, 5 sets incline bench, 5 sets of shoulder press and 3 sets of cgbp.Job done but then im a lazy [email protected] lolol. Anyway hope all goes good kev


Get's my vote! But then you knew this lol


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've used primo too a couple of times. TBH I find it strong.... does the job but made my throat sore etc. (You've prob already discovered that hair issues disappear after stopping the product) That said, again like the var, UG Labs..... can you be 100% sure what it is etc? I actually found equipoise better than primo even though technically EQ is more androgenic. The fact am using deca now with less probs and its the first pharma gear I've used is quite an eye opener for me tbh..... x


*Hmm yeah did notice that throat thing as well ! something to think about anyway zar - cheers - will let you know if I decide to do owt other than var x *



Hobbio said:


> It must be a real pain for you ladies, having to weigh up the benefits of AAS against those sides that can essentially change what you look like permanently. I know that AAS can give me boobs lol, but all in all it's a lot easier being a bloke in that respect.
> 
> At least running a cycle is cheaper for you, less to buy and no PCT
> 
> Oh, and Jem? Welcome back to the world of offices, bosses and [email protected] coffee :lol:


*LMAO yes a lot cheaper ! *



2004mark said:


> Thanks for that Jem, was going to rep you so not to clog your journal up (should really start my own I suppose), but apparently I've got to spread a bit more love around before I can :confused1:
> 
> I'll give that a go next week. I'll be thinking of you when struggling on my third pull-ups after doing bi's though :cursing:
> 
> Well you'll have to think of some way of clobbering everything together into 3 days somehow... unless you just take 1 1/2 weeks to do everything (I've seen a few on here say they do that).


*Give weeman credit [or blame] ...suggested it to a pal in the gym and he rates it as well now soooo ...see how you go ! *



leafman said:


> Couldnt you just do a simple push, pull, leg week? Seems to work good for me when i put the effort in lol, not sure if it would be suited to your needs like. Chest for me is simple and done along with shoulders and triceps. 5 sets flat bench, 5 sets incline bench, 5 sets of shoulder press and 3 sets of cgbp.Job done but then im a lazy [email protected] lolol. Anyway hope all goes good kev


Yes Daz and Kev - well certainly could be done - I'd just worry about running out of energy doing all of those ...then cardio on top [coz I aint stopping that no way. no how :-D]


----------



## Jem

Fasted Cardio 1 hour cross trainer then some abs

PM

Shoulders [yay thank fook jay is back]

Hammer Strength

20s

30s

40s all 12 reps

Machine arnie style press

20s

30s

40s

50s

Dbell Lat raises on bench [kai green stylie]

3 sets

Reverse pec deck - 12s

30s

40s

50s then drop set

cardio x 45 mins on cross trainer then sunbed [oh yes]


----------



## 3752

Hey Jem thought i would pop in and see how you was getting on? training looks good how are you finding the off season so to speak?



Zara-Leoni said:


> I've used primo too a couple of times. TBH I find it strong.... does the job but made my throat sore etc. (You've prob already discovered that hair issues disappear after stopping the product) That said, again like the var, UG Labs..... can you be 100% sure what it is etc? I actually found equipoise better than primo even though technically EQ is more androgenic. The fact am using deca now with less probs and its the first pharma gear I've used is quite an eye opener for me tbh..... x


have you tried NPP Zara it is excellent for women same effects as Deca but a much shorter life.......i would say the primo you was using was fake if you felt it was strong but as you pointed out when it comes to some UGL you do not know what you are getting but then the amount of fakes of Pharma the same can be said for them....



leafman said:


> Couldnt you just do a simple push, pull, leg week? Seems to work good for me when i put the effort in lol, not sure if it would be suited to your needs like. Chest for me is simple and done along with shoulders and triceps. 5 sets flat bench, 5 sets incline bench, 5 sets of shoulder press and 3 sets of cgbp.Job done but then im a lazy [email protected] lolol. Anyway hope all goes good kev


my physique has definatly benefited from doing this type of routine and i really did not think it would....


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> *Yes Daz and Kev - well certainly could be done - I'd just worry about running out of energy doing all of those ...then cardio on top [coz I aint stopping that no way. no how :-D]*


*
*

*
you could always just do 5x5 flat bench, 5x5 shoulder press, 3x8 cgbp. You could alternate types of shoulder press and bench press to switch it up. Im just throwin ideas out there tho jem lol, i was led to believe that excercises like these, along with deadlifts and squats and bent over rows, were the so called bread and butter of gaining size and im thinking that is the aim. However i could be talking a load of pish out of my back end pmsl. Nice work out tho jem, dont kno how people manage cardio at end of a workout, i really could do with my fitness levels gettin up lol *  * kev*


----------



## defdaz

Bread and butter yes but also a little bit indiscriminate - can't focus your attempts at gaining muscle as specifically as you can with more isolation work. If you're a powerlifter who doesn't care about shape, proportion and balance then fine. :lol:


----------



## leafman

Pscarb said:


> my physique has definatly benefited from doing this type of routine and i really did not think it would....


Cheers paul, thats good to hear givs me bit more confidence in my 3 day week routine lol



defdaz said:


> Bread and butter yes but also a little bit indiscriminate - can't focus your attempts at gaining muscle as specifically as you can with more isolation work. If you're a powerlifter who doesn't care about shape, proportion and balance then fine. :lol:


yea suppose u cant nail every body part as u would want, like i said daz im just a lazy [email protected] lol 

leafy


----------



## Jem

Just quickly popping in - all is good - just having a wee break from here. Cheers paul and everyone else - training is going well, still on the cardio too lol but the cravings are a lot better! have stopped eating wheat as it was bloating me - so ginna see how this goes

xxx


----------



## Jem

still got nowt to say - still training obviously, diet is a lot cleaner - off season diet from paul ...finding not craving much at all now being as its not restricted so as I type I am having jaffa cakes [with dark chocolate] ...pmsl... and cardio is still stupidly high except for when jay drags me out the gym. Starting some var soon I think. That's all really. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Jem, not much to say just popping in to see how you are doing... hows the snow affecting you way up north there


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jaffa cakes? I hates you! *shakes fist*

Incidentally great enjoying the info exchange on sides.


----------



## Jem

Yo peeps all is good - just sorting sh!t oot ....still training obviously. Cheers for the comments xx


----------



## jw007

Dont come out kitchen until my fckin pie is finished

Look great by way, awesome

You have the tools, but fck all focus


----------



## Jem

jw007 said:


> Dont come out kitchen until my fckin pie is finished
> 
> Look great by way, awesome
> 
> You have the tools, but fck all focus


Sick of making pastry now Joe - mastered that particular art - can I move onto cakes now perhaps ?

As for you - you're looking tubby boy ...must be all the pies .....xx mwahkisssss xx


----------



## defdaz

I think the downturn in UKM is due to Em not posting much any more. *sobs*


----------



## Jem

LOL sorry daz - just fleeing about lately oh and have the use of a very nice car at the moment so I'm erm testing sports mode haha puts my little manual to shame. Still doing the old fasted cardio but have cut the post weights stuff out. Shopping for christmas and erm just generally being sociable and living life. Going german market tomorrow nom nom ! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## RACK

What's the other car you're belting about in??? If you say M5, I'm going to cry a little


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> What's the other car you're belting about in??? If you say M5, I'm going to cry a little


haha you know I love M5s - sadly no - tis a hairdressers car pmsl - audi tt [reg reads stiffy]

How you doing eh - long time no speak - hope you are well anyway J x


----------



## Greyphantom

Pre hol flyby Em... hope its all going well and will hopefully touch base over the next few weeks but if not have an awesome xmas and will text you pics of the amazing aussie beaches in all that sun...


----------



## Jem

Yo D - hope you have an ace time ! I am very jealous ....could do with some sand, sea and perhaps some sangria too meself.

Will pop on for a bit before christmas ...tis my birthday soon as well - 25 of course x


----------



## RACK

Oooooh a TT, how do you fit into that...... I struggled in my bros and you're taller than me lol Nice cars though

I'm good thanks, just keeping my head down and out of trouble plus things are going good with Lucy so all's 

Hope you're going good?

I'll drop you a text soon x


----------



## Jem

not much good in the snow though J FPMSL - glad you have sorted things with Luce hun - about time too x

Well bored and restless...and snowed in ffs ! gym is shut, bench press comp cancelled and I dont even have children to entertain me - they are away till next weds...went out last night - on the disarrono and cokes - annoyed by annoying short alex reid lookalikes ....Looks like I'm stuck in house tonight - got salt to watch and some crap to eat ...and I'm waiting expectantly for something exciting to happen...................


----------



## LukeC

Hey just lurking, did you goto the German Market?

I been there it's terrible and overpriced.


----------



## Jem

surely macaulay culkin is not complaining about the prices of the german market though pmsl .....!

 nice of you to pop in !

didnt bother in the end - german sausage is not good enough for me to brave the weather, crowds and pickpockets ...went pub instead

I've trudged in snow - it's nice at the minute - I barely managed to resist the urge to do snow angels - something magical about it even for a miserable bint like me ...had a lovely chat with an old dear walking along the road - she was telling me about the winter of '61 and insisted on giving me a flake cake - was heart warming bless her - ended up linking arms to help her to the end of the road - she could have made a feckin effort to walk faster though ffs pmsl

.....in the end, I pushed her over and let her roll to the bottom of the hill - she will thank me for getting home 15 mins sooner I am sure ...

...off to the local pub up the road in a bit - shall be walking along haha - not been there before so should be erm interesting lol, it was on 'most haunted' as it goes but just been overhauled and turned into a weatherspoons [i.e. it's bland, furnished like a mcds and will still be full of salt of the earth types fpmsl]

My pal is stuck there ....in gym clothes ...will fit in nicely I told him....his 4wd is not playing ball, I'm ugged up and ready to go and eat ...if I can be bothered. If I go there, I might end up with people camping in the living room as 3 that I know of are stuck....maybe angelina on dvd is a wiser bet eh :-D

oh and I think orange network is playing up as well - deleted 1600 texts which took 20 mins as I thought was just memory problems - but pal's phone isnt working either ...grumpy people think I'm ignoring them ...but Im not


----------



## LukeC

LOL


----------



## 2004mark

Alrite Jem, nice to see you popping in 

Where about in the country are you from, snow sound bad... fvck all snow here in the midlands, had a dusting earlier but that's it... the worst part about it is the fact all the football's been canceled... worst of both soddin worlds :thumbdown:

Must admit, think it was a bit mean of you pushing the old dear over (knew you were a b!tch but that's ridiculous lol)... should have picked her up and shoulder pressed her down the road!

I had to go to the pub last night in my gym clothes as I wasn't expecting to go, just glad I had a trackie top in the car... was either that or put my suit back on and would have looked an even bigger c0ck :lol:

Have you started your new job yet btw?


----------



## clairey.h

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY...YOUR ONLY AS OLD AS THE MAN YOU FEEL SOOOOOOOO GET IN THE GYMN AND GRAB SOME YOUNG BUCK!!!!!

with that logic im screwed and far to old  ....lol xxxx


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY...YOUR ONLY AS OLD AS THE MAN YOU FEEL SOOOOOOOO GET IN THE GYMN AND GRAB SOME YOUNG BUCK!!!!!
> 
> with that logic im screwed and far to old  ....lol xxxx


Just come back from gym - had all the sh1t there ffs - I now feel very very old ....yes - maybe another young chav is needed to cheer me up fpmsl ...not really sure I can improve on the last one though ...although there is one that insists on trying to charm me with spiderman impressions ....

Did get some PBs though - prob coz Jay was there shouting 'come on old timer - show me you've still got it ...." - [email protected]'m gonna sit and knit a scarf or something now ....


----------



## clairey.h

pmsl....haha who needs enimies  willcall you later unless your far to busy for me, driving around in cars and such :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsl....haha who needs enimies  willcall you later unless your far to busy for me, driving around in cars and such :lol: :lol: :lol:


no I am in ! not going anywhere tonight claire ....saving it for tomorrow babes ...roads are clearer now - I've not been driving it due to snow ...just in me ickle one ! had a lovely day in warwick though xxx


----------



## Jem

Morning well I thought I would pop in and update this morning not sure what with like ...happy birthday so far is ....cat sh1t under the xmas tree - so I've donned plastic gloves and been a little bit sick in my mouth...then kicked him out the door

[- he tried to apologise for his transgressions but I'm afraid I dont put up with trampy pussy]....is this a sign of things to come ?? :lol: :lol:

On a nicer note though - I have received a couple of cards from people I wasnt expecting them from & apparently there is one waiting for me at the gym ... I'm amazed at the power of my charm FPMSL :laugh: who knew eh? and I havent been given one tenna lady yet.....I must remember to try and harnass this for the bolloxxx that appear immune to it currently :whistling: 

Plan for the day is shopping, take kids to daddy, gym at 2 to train arms then meet pals and commence Operation DrinktoforgethowoldIactuallyam :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Happy bday babe x


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Happy bday babe x


fanks stranger - hope you and family are well ! Em x


----------



## clairey.h

lol lovin drinktoforgethowoldIam :lol: :lol:

hope you had a good days shopping......and I expect nooooo naughtiness to ensue from to many cocktails being consumed..... unless your trying to prove that theres life in the old dog yet


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol lovin drinktoforgethowoldIam :lol: :lol:
> 
> hope you had a good days shopping......and I expect nooooo naughtiness to ensue from to many cocktails being consumed..... unless your trying to prove that theres life in the old dog yet


cheeky biatch calling me an old dog ....nope no need to prove that - I should preserve what I still have in fact ..till I find someone worthy enough LOL [that be a long wait then eh] ...about to have first ...of many ...and got quite a few decided to join us hahahahahaha - will break the news shortly xxxx


----------



## clairey.h

lol.... there will be tears before midnight......and i dont think it will be yours.....

haha got kylie minogue going through my head now, tears on my pillow, pain in my heart, caused by yoooouuuuuuu, [dah da dadada dah da dadada] (amt remember the words here  ) and when you find the one your dreaming of it will fill your heart with joy.... and on and on

anyhows not sure where I was going with all that now.... but its good to bring randomness back to this journal :lol: :lol: :lol:

hope you have a good night


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> lol.... there will be tears before midnight......and i dont think it will be yours.....
> 
> haha got kylie minogue going through my head now, tears on my pillow, pain in my heart, caused by yoooouuuuuuu, [dah da dadada dah da dadada] (amt remember the words here  ) and when you find the one your dreaming of it will fill your heart with joy.... and on and on
> 
> anyhows not sure where I was going with all that now.... but its good to bring randomness back to this journal :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> hope you have a good night


LMFAO it's alright I hooked him up with a suitable burd - bonnie - she's good for it ...- we all had curry - left him in her very dextrous [eugh] hands, dropped cid off en route - police raided the pub while we were there LOL that was fun ...CID was not impressed hahaha- he is corrupt as fook. Moi - naive soul that I am - I thought there was a blind person about when I saw the dog FPMSL ... I have the car till xmas day LMFAO - jobs a good un. Big double session with Jay tomorrow and should be good for it - providing I go to bed ..erm ...well ..now really lol Oh and re text - yes - you're right of course - only idiots are fooled by that ....xxx


----------



## Jem

well lots of food still being eaten & drink being drunk courtesy of a very fine family ...cant wait to crack on with the diet after nye though ...will need it after this 1000kcal grand marnier cheesecake xxx


----------



## Big chris

Ive read a few journals but never yourse jem, no offence. Very entertaining. Sorry to butt in by the way.


----------



## Jem

Big chris said:


> Ive read a few journals but never yourse jem, no offence. Very entertaining. Sorry to butt in by the way.


pmsl erm I'm not offended - why would I be  ...I can quite understand as to why you would have averted your eyes from this particular journal ...currently has absolutely no training or dietary information so as to be to use to anybody much LOL

....well tis christmas after all .....who in their right mind is discussing low carbs, PBs or taking certain stims [ :whistling: ] on boxing day or the week thereafter ???  ....thanks for popping in !

Hmmm just got back from christmas trip - eaten lots of food and drunk far too much [only because I kept losing at games...] .....now I am shattered and about to hit the gym for first session since xmas eve - not expecting amazing performances here like :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Eeeh well by gum I just got home and decided hit the gym despite the fact that training partner was being a fat slob and skiving  ...didnt much feel like it after driving home with a hangover which entailed me getting stuck on icy country lane .... :confused1:

did some hams and 30 mins treadmill ...felt bit less fooking humongous when I came out pmsl 

typing it up just to erm well just for the sake of it really ...no one comments on it & it wasnt feckin ground breaking LMAO ....but everyone alerts me to its absence when I dont put it in here [awkward fookers] 

*Teeny bit quads *...[should say jeans are tight FPMSL despite fact that have dropped weekly quad sessions ...this can only be attributed to quality st ...think I might sue the tossers :cursing: ]

superset - sissy squats with leg extensions - 4 sets of each with 12 reps

*Hams *

SLDL on box [12 reps]

warm on 40s

50s

60s

70s

80s for 6 reps - grip went - couldnt be assed to go and get straps

Lying legs - 12s

50

60

70

Single standing curls s/set with seated curls

last set was 50s - hams gone

will fook off the seated and single leg curls next week and get back to lunging ...walking with dbells or one legged with bbell :whistling: ..which will hurt lots of course ...


----------



## suliktribal

Do you do squats, Jem?

Edit: Just noticed you do.

Ignore.


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> Do you do squats, Jem?
> 
> Edit: Just noticed you do.
> 
> Ignore.


aye but sissy squats dont really count as wasnt really training quads today ....will be back on next week ...

HATE HATE HATE hate the things - make me cry ...literally ...doesnt matter which type either ...they all hurt ...I would rather do another 4 sets of anything else than 1 set of squats tbh


----------



## suliktribal

Jem said:


> aye but sissy squats dont really count as wasnt really training quads today ....will be back on next week ...
> 
> HATE HATE HATE hate the things - make me cry ...literally ...doesnt matter which type either ...they all hurt ...I would rather do another 4 sets of anything else than 1 set of squats tbh


I enjoy squats but I'm so on and off with training that squats are always 'my first squats in 2 months' that I have to endure the John Wayne walk for a week. In the periods of extensive training squats have always been the most unpleasant and taxing though. High blood pressure, nausea and shortness of breath while squatting are allways par for course.

Why do I enjoy them? Must be like Stagg Chilli.


----------



## jstarcarr

Jem said:


> aye but sissy squats dont really count as wasnt really training quads today ....will be back on next week ...
> 
> HATE HATE HATE hate the things - make me cry ...literally ...doesnt matter which type either ...they all hurt ...I would rather do another 4 sets of anything else than 1 set of squats tbh


get them done , gym aint ment to feel good it ment to hurt lol


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> I enjoy squats but I'm so on and off with training that squats are always 'my first squats in 2 months' that I have to endure the John Wayne walk for a week. In the periods of extensive training squats have always been the most unpleasant and taxing though. High blood pressure, nausea and shortness of breath while squatting are allways par for course.
> 
> Why do I enjoy them? Must be like Stagg Chilli.


yep that's pain alright ...when you do them and wake up the next day with feeling in them though ...that's the worst thing in the world coz then you just know day 2 means total paralysis of lower body ....you=masochist I might add LMAO



jstarcarr said:


> get them done , gym aint ment to feel good it ment to hurt lol


this I know jay ...and not shying away from the pain ......I just like to complain about it ..a lot ...I am not a pleasure to train with on leg day :lol: :lol::lol:but the quads do grow too big for me - more so than any other body part - honestly they do LMAO ! there is a fine balance between training for stage bod and looking like 'all quads and teeth' ...which is a look I have rocked before 

[is everyone buying this ? :whistling: ]


----------



## suliktribal

Gotta be in it to win it though!

Squats are like eating overcooked sprouts, plain AND cold. Good for you but they SUCK.

I've always been a bit like that with things I enjoy. Used to love doing motocross but every time I got on my bike the only thing going through my mind was "Oh no" 'cos I knew I was very likely about to die.

Same with squats!

You lower yourself under that bar on the rack and anyone who's serious about sqauts is thinking "What am I doing?!"

It pays off!


----------



## jstarcarr

when you competing next ?


----------



## Dazza

I used to avoid squats, but like staag chilli i love em, straightening out my back problems a treat

Stop being such a puss and get it done, don't make me set claire on you


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> Gotta be in it to win it though!
> 
> Squats are like eating overcooked sprouts, plain AND cold. Good for you but they SUCK.
> 
> I've always been a bit like that with things I enjoy. Used to love doing motocross but every time I got on my bike the only thing going through my mind was "Oh no" 'cos I knew I was very likely about to die.
> 
> Same with squats!
> 
> You lower yourself under that bar on the rack and anyone who's serious about sqauts is thinking "What am I doing?!"
> 
> It pays off!


LOL see what you are saying BUT ...dunno if it does pay off tbh...massive legs - all good for men ...but women ...well if you saw women on stage at the brits it would seem that huge legs wasnt what was required in figure..in fact - a lot of the girls were deliberately coming in a lot smoother, changed their training to suit this purpose ...god only knows what will happen this year re that .......so you see - there are reasons as to why squatting heavy is far from ideal IMO ...just cant bear to get rid of it. Incidentally - pscarb doesnt squat at all - he's doing ok too LOL



jstarcarr said:


> when you competing next ?


well I'm not doing may ! I had lots of improvements to make from last may and wont settle for just being up there for the sake of being onstage - would aim for september so always training towards getting on stage then BUT I really had a poor year financially so that's the priority - once on even keel then I will know for sure ...quite liking the sound of leamington show actually - 2 weeks after brum show ...I know too many competing in brum one and find on show day I quite like to disappear quickly afterwards FPMSL

Where are you doing next year ?


----------



## Jem

Dazzza said:


> I used to avoid squats, but like staag chilli i love em, straightening out my back problems a treat
> 
> Stop being such a puss and get it done, don't make me set claire on you


LOL seeing a common theme here - bunch of masochistic loons around here at the moment  ...dont even go there - claire loves me - she wouldnt ever do anything to upset me and make others laugh [i hope ...and pray :whistling: ]


----------



## suliktribal

Are you a figure competitor or a BB?

I always thought the whole shebang (figure and BB) was about symetry AND size.

I aint got a clue about it though.

Like, a perfect, peak condition figure competitor to me would be good symetry, shape and low BF levels.

A BB would be overall size, symetry and low BF levels.

You say they prefer smaller quads?

Lee Priest always says that there aint a BB judge who knows how to judge a BB contest!!


----------



## jstarcarr

well I'm not doing may ! I had lots of improvements to make from last may and wont settle for just being up there for the sake of being onstage - would aim for september so always training towards getting on stage then BUT I really had a poor year financially so that's the priority - once on even keel then I will know for sure ...quite liking the sound of leamington show actually - 2 weeks after brum show ...I know too many competing in brum one and find on show day I quite like to disappear quickly afterwards FPMSL

Where are you doing next year ?


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> Are you a figure competitor or a BB?
> 
> I always thought the whole shebang (figure and BB) was about symetry AND size.
> 
> I aint got a clue about it though.
> 
> Like, a perfect, peak condition figure competitor to me would be good symetry, shape and low BF levels.
> 
> A BB would be overall size, symetry and low BF levels.
> 
> You say they prefer smaller quads?
> 
> Lee Priest always says that there aint a BB judge who knows how to judge a BB contest!!


no that would be physique and I definitely am not physique  so yes it is classed as figure. You're right - figure is about the whole look [could quote from feds if you are really interested mind] but general flow of whole body should be athletic and feminine

....symmetry and size yes - nail on head - because that is my point ! ...imagine how wide my shoulders would need to be to contend with heavily trained quads if your quads so happen to be your most responsive body part ? ....I am working very hard on increasing shoulders and lats but it does make sense to bring quads down to bring about that symmetry does it not ? 

I should also state that I didnt have a problem with low body fat either..that is the 'easy' part ...anyone can diet .....- totally changing your shape to bring about symmetry and proportion ? that's the tricky bit ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

> Gona do the last 1 I think or leeds or brum not sure , If am looking good will prob want to do them all lol as am taking time of now to add size and def not competing till then, I enjoyed the leeds 1 this year and prizes help to lol


----------



## big_jim_87

not popped in in ages so hi


----------



## suliktribal

I see your point if your quads outgrow the rest of you.

Just maintain, then. FTW.


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> not popped in in ages so hi


yo jim  and most welcome you are too


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> I see your point if your quads outgrow the rest of you.
> 
> Just maintain, then. FTW.


hmmm for the win eh  ...I thought we had resolved this :confused1: - maybe I am imagining veiled digs now and then in the last few posts :confused1: I could be ...so Im not biting :lol:

well I shall try my best and I have good help, support and advice from great friends on and off the board so sure they will keep me on the right track :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> LOL see what you are saying BUT ...dunno if it does pay off tbh...massive legs - all good for men ...but women ...well if you saw women on stage at the brits it would seem that huge legs wasnt what was required in figure..in fact - a lot of the girls were deliberately coming in a lot smoother, changed their training to suit this purpose ...god only knows what will happen this year re that .......so you see - there are reasons as to why squatting heavy is far from ideal IMO ...just cant bear to get rid of it. Incidentally - pscarb doesnt squat at all - he's doing ok too LOL


dont do it....... squats are the devil for figure girls if you already have thick legs

I havent done ONE squat since APRIL and DB will tell you i still have my quad sweap and separation between VMO, VL and Rec fem.....


----------



## Conscript

What kind of squatting are we all referring to... :devil2: :innocent:


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> dont do it....... squats are the devil for figure girls if you already have thick legs
> 
> I havent done ONE squat since APRIL and DB will tell you i still have my quad sweap and separation between VMO, VL and Rec fem.....


LOL there she is  ! see - me, you, big leggie girlies haha - nice for the ego - bad for the stage and jeans ....and yep total agreement with you bri :thumb:


----------



## Jem

G-fresh said:


> What kind of squatting are we all referring to... :devil2: :innocent:


clearly you are a disco muscled perv mr freshpants :whistling: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> LOL there she is  ! see - me, you, big leggie girlies haha - nice for the ego - bad for the stage and jeans ....and yep total agreement with you bri :thumb:


heheheheheheheheheehehehehe indeed, we dont need to do squats, your quads will get enough work with cardio then just bring in some target quad work like FST extensions and also walking lunges as you can NEVER have to your ass to hard........


----------



## suliktribal

Jem said:


> hmmm for the win eh  ...I thought we had resolved this :confused1: - maybe I am imagining veiled digs now and then in the last few posts :confused1: I could be ...so Im not biting :lol:
> 
> well I shall try my best and I have good help, support and advice from great friends on and off the board so sure they will keep me on the right track :thumb:


Hmn. Can see how you mean. Nothing meant by it.

Just if they're out of proportion then maintain while the rest of you grows. Like Arnie said in Pumping Iron, it's like being a sculptor.

Let me be clear, once and for all, if I've got a problem with someone I'll let them know. And if I resolve something with someone, it stays resolved.

I've got far more things to worry about in my life. Making friends (online or otherwise) is far more desireable at the moment for me than making enemies, let me tell you that! I need all the buddies I can get.


----------



## Conscript

Jem said:


> clearly you are a disco muscled perv mr freshpants :whistling: :lol:


Wouldn't you like to know...Mwahahaha! I do look pretty good in my tight g-star raw t-shirt and my squeezed into 33" waist jeans and the whitest of reebok classics.. :lol: , I think you'd like my dances moves though...  ...and I don't perv, I admire! :whistling:


----------



## suliktribal

8:40

If you need a bit more here or there, slap on some clay (muscle)

Don't keep slapping it on your quads if they respond the best


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> heheheheheheheheheehehehehe indeed, we dont need to do squats, your quads will get enough work with cardio then just bring in some target quad work like FST extensions and also walking lunges as you can NEVER have to your ass to hard........


yeah let's not swear too often - that's twice tonight that dreaded 'lunge' word has been typed LMAO ...hate them also mwahahaha ...me assssss currently is very soft, very squishy and currently enters room half an hour after me head hahaha ...and FST ...BAAAAH...love it love it love it [not] ...s'right though 

you doing nabba or waiting for ukbff shows this year?



suliktribal said:


> Hmn. Can see how you mean. Nothing meant by it.
> 
> Just if they're out of proportion then maintain while the rest of you grows. Like Arnie said in Pumping Iron, it's like being a sculptor.
> 
> *that's what I meant - perhaps I wasnt as articulate as i should have been *
> 
> Let me be clear, once and for all, if I've got a problem with someone I'll let them know. And if I resolve something with someone, it stays resolved.
> 
> *and let me be clear in response * :thumbup1: *...I will do the same - in real life and on this board*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> ...however, veiled comments will fly under a mod radar more often than not ...as many members are well aware * :lol: * so I am fully entitled to check *  * - that's what I did by asking you directly - which is my preferred course of action * :lol:
> 
> I've got far more things to worry about in my life. Making friends (online or otherwise) is far more desireable at the moment for me than making enemies, let me tell you that! I need all the buddies I can get.


we all have far more things to worry about in the real world unfortunately - let me tell you that also ! :thumb:



G-fresh said:


> Wouldn't you like to know...Mwahahaha! I do look pretty good in my tight g-star raw t-shirt and my squeezed into 33" waist jeans and the whitest of reebok classics.. :lol: , I think you'd like my dances moves though...  ...and I don't perv, I admire! :whistling:


Well you just sound awesome :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry yep - admirer - that's what I meant - gosh I'm not explaining myself well at all this evening - do please forgive me :lol: :lol:


----------



## suliktribal

I don't do veiled.

If someone has a prob with me I prefer a slap round the chops and a "Oi" as to what I've said than all the subterfuge and goings on!

At which point I'll say "sowwy *embarrassed face*" or "Yeah, and? You deserved it!... lets move on!"


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> I don't do veiled.
> 
> If someone has a prob with me I prefer a slap round the chops and a "Oi" as to what I've said than all the subterfuge and goings on!
> 
> At which point I'll say "sowwy *embarrassed face*" or "Yeah, and? You deserved it!... lets move on!"


Nor do I - and bit of a tangent perhaps but ... I dont have time for those that do the veiled comments thing ...or the fake smilie thing either ....not when it's meant to hurt someone rather than provide a bit of a laugh and joke.

I've been on this board a while now - you become savvy re who is sincere and those that really just want to bring you down because they have this warped image of you in their heads. There are a lot of very private people on this board with a lot of real life problems - we all have problems !

Having said all that ...I forgot what the whole point was - I thought it so I typed it ...and slapping me round the chops ...figuratively or literally is inadvisable tbh:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suliktribal

I'm only here to contribute on this board and learn things myself.

If you have a problem, pull me up about it and I'll clear it. Like I said. I'll say "Sorry, that was bang out of order of me" or "Well, I see your point but this is what I think"

Just trying to repair a friendship with you, and I'm not always going to kiss bum. But if you can take it and look past it, I'll be a good friend.

Just tell me your thoughts before you blitz me lol.


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> I'm only here to contribute on this board and learn things myself.
> 
> If you have a problem, pull me up about it and I'll clear it. Like I said. I'll say "Sorry, that was bang out of order of me" or "Well, I see your point but this is what I think"
> 
> Just trying to repair a friendship with you, and I'm not always going to kiss bum. But if you can take it and look past it, I'll be a good friend.
> 
> Just tell me your thoughts before you blitz me lol.


and I dont like sycophants either ....if you see with whom I converse regularly on here - you will note that they are most defiantly [and I mean defiantly not definitely pmsl] ...defiantly not sycophants ....there is a difference between genuinely nice posts and 'blowing smoke up yer ass' posts ...the latter will most certainly receive short shrift and a "" if I wish to deter but not offend !

Insincere sycophantic offerings are most definitely questioned highly .... so you're ok . Besides which - I dont post anything requiring validation/ass kissing remarks ...not lately anyway FPMSL ... :lol: :lol:

so yeah all is cool so far as Im concerned :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> LOL there she is  ! see - me, you, big leggie girlies haha - nice for the ego - bad for the stage and jeans ....and yep total agreement with you bri :thumb:


Damn you ladies and your quads! Stomps off to try and build some......


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Damn you ladies and your quads! Stomps off to try and build some......


yo kate hope you had good xmas ! ...dont think it's such a good thing LMAO ...would much rather pick something else that grew well ...like delts ...or have that lean all year round look you rock ....what can I say - fat's attracted to me [nowt to dooo with minstrels/peanut m&ms or cheesecake] ....


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> yo kate hope you had good xmas ! ...dont think it's such a good thing LMAO ...would much rather pick something else that grew well ...like delts ...or have that lean all year round look you rock ....what can I say - fat's attracted to me [nowt to dooo with minstrels/peanut m&ms or cheesecake] ....


Hey hey...had a quiet one this year tbh! Hope you and yours had a good time? Year round leaness.....errm not right now....am craving abs back but reeeeeeeally wanna keep what little muscle I have gained.....but currently I have too much that jiggles! Ah the illusive delts that we all crave...i have come to the conculsion that they will arrive in 2012......sadly not in 2011!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey hey...had a quiet one this year tbh! Hope you and yours had a good time? Year round leaness.....errm not right now....am craving abs back but reeeeeeeally wanna keep what little muscle I have gained.....but currently I have too much that jiggles! Ah the illusive delts that we all crave...i have come to the conculsion that they will arrive in 2012......sadly not in 2011!


think we are all in the same boat - but you are still doing may arent you ? I'm so pleased I'm not haha - cleaning everything up but so not ready get back up there yet. Mine were with their dad apart from the morning so I went away for couple of days - was a nice one though and kids enjoyed time with dad's family....erm that's about it !


----------



## Jem

How nice to be back in the gym and back to some sort of normality  feel a lot better for it ...although this week is a bit like limbo till nye is out of the way...having made the decision to stay in on friday night though I feel much better .....had all the booze I can take and am ready to become t-total again :lol:

...still have had tickets bought for me so I could change mind if forced into it - but having eaten clean today and done some cardio - it makes me remember how much happier I am when not being a slob :thumb:

*Chest *

incline dbell press

4 sets of 12 reps

last set 20kg

flat bench

4 sets of 12

last set 60kg x 8 reps

pec deck and cables to finish

nice session I think considering totally natural for last 4 months - will start adding some things back in next week when begin eating paul's off season diet so am really looking forward to getting some nice big lifts in there - still with 10-12 reps range.

did 30 mins cardio on me jack jones - no one else is quite ready for that yet :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey Em,

Just read a marathon 10 pages! Seems there are a few of us with cursed quads! Shall keep up a little more I think - all the best for 2011! Will be glad to see the back of 2010!

*hugs*

xx


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Em,
> 
> Just read a marathon 10 pages! Seems there are a few of us with cursed quads! Shall keep up a little more I think - all the best for 2011! Will be glad to see the back of 2010!
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> xx


Hi Kate - aye been a bit of a sh!t year hasnt it ??? ...never mind - can only get better eh !

yeah you are a big leggie lady too hahaha - not to worry - avoiding squatting is good in my book ;-)

All the best to you too girlie xx


----------



## Jem

bulkaholic said:


> i take you mean avoiding the quads? If so just follow the typical bicep boy routine and you will be more than fine, perhaps even shrink them
> 
> I suggest 150 reps leg press then 200 reps leg extensions and you will be fine!


Hmmm soooo just spend my week doing 2 plates aside bench, cables and hammer curls ?

 what about playing football though ? that seems to work for lots of them :whistling:

...as it goes ...paul's comp prep FST 7 leg sessions are just about hitting those numbers...you saying he's a bicep boy ? LMAO 

I have shrunk them as it goes - lot easier to lose it than build it unfortunately :confused1: ....biceps can stay as they are - a big fat ass vain would be nice though :lol:

SHOULDERS - GIMME SHOULDERS ...then life would be perfick - mebbe :innocent:


----------



## big_jim_87

Jem said:


> yo jim  and most welcome you are too


lol good

as we have lost so many of the old posters i thought i would surround my self with some Familiar faces. I know I haven't been here ages but atm I must be one of the longest running posters still posting? Lol so any way ill post in er more from now on lol so what i have i missed, good crimbo, doing much for new yr, training and diet going well..... well not over crimbo but in general?


----------



## Beklet

You can bloody have shoulders - makes fitting into shirts an almost total impossibility


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> lol good
> 
> as we have lost so many of the old posters i thought i would surround my self with some Familiar faces. I know I haven't been here ages but atm I must be one of the longest running posters still posting? Lol so any way ill post in er more from now on lol so what i have i missed, good crimbo, doing much for new yr, training and diet going well..... well not over crimbo but in general?


it will pick up jim - just wait till end jan when everyone starts prepping again and needs somewhere to come and whinge ! ....lots of new faces yes and tbh I dont bother with other threads apart from the obvious peeps that I chat to or know in real life.

Not missed much - have done my drinking, being a slob and now ready to get on off season diet, bang in some supps and big up dem delts LOL ...2nd day back training with some cardio added in at end of session - be nice to get rid of some wobble.

Christmas was good - spent it with my lovely friend and her menagerie - constant drip feed of carbs ! not doing owt for new year ...well, trying not to - would really love to be fast asleep at midnight lol

You good?



Beklet said:


> You can bloody have shoulders - makes fitting into shirts an almost total impossibility


Bex Bex Bex - dont care - dont wear shirts anyway LMAO x


----------



## big_jim_87

Jem said:


> it will pick up jim - just wait till end jan when everyone starts prepping again and needs somewhere to come and whinge ! ....lots of new faces yes and tbh I dont bother with other threads apart from the obvious peeps that I chat to or know in real life.
> 
> Not missed much - have done my drinking, being a slob and now ready to get on off season diet, bang in some supps and big up dem delts LOL ...2nd day back training with some cardio added in at end of session - *be nice to get rid of some wobble. *
> 
> Christmas was good - spent it with my lovely friend and her menagerie -* constant drip feed of carbs !* not doing owt for new year ...well, trying not to - would really love to be fast asleep at midnight lol
> 
> *You good? *


lol get rid of som wobble! lol! mim not too wobbley atm but deffo loosing abs! when fully relaxed its tough to tell who is the pregnant one out of me and the Mrs! only diff is mine is hairy!

yea deffo know about the carbs! i havent even been counting the last few wks! quality street and roast tatas aint that high in carbs..... right? as this is 90% of my food intake atm i keep having crimbo dinners. i had 2 on crimbo (with shyt in between) one the next day one on monday with the mrs folks and one today with her grand folks lol and just about to have some sarny's with left overs! fuk me im cnut! i just cant stop my self! lol

other then the becoming a fac cnut im all good thanks! new yr just me, Sarah (mrs), best mate sam and his mrs sophie are going out for a meal and to a bar after but he aint a big drinker, i dnt drink at all, sarah cant drink so it looks like soph will be only one enjoying er self!


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> lol get rid of som wobble! lol! mim not too wobbley atm but deffo loosing abs! when fully relaxed its tough to tell who is the pregnant one out of me and the Mrs! only diff is mine is hairy!
> 
> yea deffo know about the carbs! i havent even been counting the last few wks! quality street and roast tatas aint that high in carbs..... right? as this is 90% of my food intake atm i keep having crimbo dinners. i had 2 on crimbo (with shyt in between) one the next day one on monday with the mrs folks and one today with her grand folks lol and just about to have some sarny's with left overs! fuk me im cnut! i just cant stop my self! lol
> 
> other then the becoming a fac cnut im all good thanks! new yr just me, Sarah (mrs), best mate sam and his mrs sophie are going out for a meal and to a bar after but he aint a big drinker, i dnt drink at all, sarah cant drink so it looks like soph will be only one enjoying er self!


I have "here's me head, me @rse is coming" syndrome LMAO [if only I could laugh it off - I'd be ok] ....I think, that if someone hands you the quality st and the roasties - then you are in negative calories :whistling: - dont quote me on that though :lol:

Luckily I was not at home for xmas so didnt need to go food shopping which was a real blessing as I dont have 5 tins of biscuits, crackers, 20 selection boxes etc to get through :laugh:...also means that I dont have left over turkey ...bit of a wounder ...might pop and see if they are on special offer and buy a couple in :thumbup1:

I've not drunk much - just more than usual - dont like it - prefer being in full control of faculties quite frankly :tongue:


----------



## big_jim_87

Jem said:


> I have "*here's me head, me @rse is coming" syndrome* LMAO [if only I could laugh it off - I'd be ok] ....I think, that if someone hands you the quality st and the roasties - then you are in negative calories :whistling: - dont quote me on that though :lol:
> 
> Luckily I was not at home for xmas so didnt need to go food shopping which was a real blessing as I dont have 5 tins of biscuits, crackers, 20 selection boxes etc to get through :laugh:...also means that I dont have left over turkey ...bit of a wounder ...might pop and see if they are on special offer and buy a couple in :thumbup1:
> 
> I've not drunk much - just more than usual - dont like it - prefer being in full control of faculties quite frankly :tongue:


lol that made me lol

i just pic a midget tho lol big head and ass that sticks out lol


----------



## big_jim_87

fuk i read that back and i say lol 4x in two sentences lol look i did it again i really need to try and stop posting lol's maybe my new yr reselution (still have no spell check) also maybe my new yr thingy should be to learn to spell....... although its a bit tough being dyslexic (prob spelled that wrong too)

just a thought..... what will i be like helping my kids with home work when he/she is older..... im not bad at maths but english..... oh well i can help with p.e lol


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> fuk i read that back and i say lol 4x in two sentences lol look i did it again i really need to try and stop posting lol's maybe my new yr reselution (still have no spell check) also maybe my new yr thingy should be to learn to spell....... although its a bit tough being dyslexic (prob spelled that wrong too)
> 
> just a thought..... what will i be like helping my kids with home work when he/she is older..... im not bad at maths but english..... oh well i can help with p.e lol


when you say it aloud in real life conversation - this is when you know you chat on the net too much - so hoping you dont ever do that - have heard it before though and had to walk away in disgust ....and a man in sainsburys actually had it tattooed on his arm ...just 'LOL' ...WTF !

yes stop saying lol and also the 'c' word - rest doesnt matter  ...sure your missus can do the english homework with kids jim ...and given time they will correct you :laugh:

If I could have had my dad when I was growing up - I wouldnt have cared whether he could spell or not !


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> Hi Kate - aye been a bit of a sh!t year hasnt it ??? ...never mind - can only get better eh !
> 
> yeah you are a big leggie lady too hahaha - not to worry - avoiding squatting is good in my book ;-)
> 
> All the best to you too girlie xx


It has been the worst year ever I think - personal life wise, training is going well though so one positive. Have flu and have had for nearly 2 weeks and getting really pi$$ed off with it now!!!!

I'd miss squatting if I didn't do it now, just don't go all that heavy anymore, think I'm gonna have to substitute with walking lunges though... hmmm  PAIN!

it's been nice to catch up with your journal xx


----------



## Beklet

big_jim_87 said:


> lol that made me lol
> 
> *i just pic a midget tho lol big head and ass that sticks out lol*


That'll be me.... :lol:


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> It has been the worst year ever I think - personal life wise, training is going well though so one positive. Have flu and have had for nearly 2 weeks and getting really pi$$ed off with it now!!!!
> 
> I'd miss squatting if I didn't do it now, just don't go all that heavy anymore, think I'm gonna have to substitute with walking lunges though... hmmm  PAIN!
> 
> it's been nice to catch up with your journal xx


glad to hear training is good though ! so you competing this year? ...I have missed that flu [fingers crossed] ...and walking lunges meh ....horrid nasty things ! well at least Im posting some training in it again now ....x



Beklet said:


> That'll be me.... :lol:


LMAO ! hey men like big butts bex x ...just seen mine on the wii kinect game oh dear gawd hahaha - good job on day 2 of diet !


----------



## Jem

Right day 2 of off season diet

[finally doing it paul - but cutting some carbs out as wanna shift some lard over next 6 weeks......many thanks for that]

trained at 11am today and did back - also did 40 mins cardio afterwards - just easing into it - plan is to shift a stone over 6 weeks ...dont think will be hard to achieve as will have initial water drop from taking crap carbs out, kick from the cardio and supps to add in after next week. After that I will have a nice period to diet slowly in for sept if I choose to do that show.

*Back *

Lat pdowns [chins from next week in lieu of these]

4 sets - last set was 50kg x 12

Superset thingy I stole from tom blackman [been doing it for about a month now] dunno what they are called pmsl - but they burn like a mofo anyway

rope pulldown thing s/set with v bar pdown shennanigans going on

TBar Row

20; 30; 40; 60 x 12 reps

Close grip pdowns

last set was 80kg x 12 reps [think last 2 were heavily assisted] but PB anyway

25mins tread then 20 mins cross trainer

Nice and strong despite being on nowt but water ...must be remainders of naff junk food leaving me system !


----------



## Big chris

Start my cuttin up diet 1st jan, and 45 mins cardio first thing, i think ive missed out on flu asswell fingers crossed.

Side note keep hearing that word lunge, very very evil but cant live without them.


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> glad to hear training is good though ! so you competing this year? ...I have missed that flu [fingers crossed] ...and walking lunges meh ....horrid nasty things ! well at least Im posting some training in it again now ....x


OMG I wish I could have missed this flu, been nearly two weeks now :cursing: really not happy. Have been thinking about comp side of things a little more recently, will just see how things go for the first 4 months of 2011. Think money will be more the deciding factor when I do it unfortunately!

Training looks good, will keep up more this time!

xx


----------



## PRL

Squats. zzzzzzz.

Hope you had a good Christmas Em. Full steam ahead for 2011.


----------



## Jem

Big chris said:


> Start my cuttin up diet 1st jan, and 45 mins cardio first thing, i think ive missed out on flu asswell fingers crossed.
> 
> Side note keep hearing that word lunge, very very evil but cant live without them.


good luck with it then - easy if you want it enough ! lunges arent as bad as squats LOL



BabyYoYo said:


> OMG I wish I could have missed this flu, been nearly two weeks now :cursing: really not happy. Have been thinking about comp side of things a little more recently, will just see how things go for the first 4 months of 2011. Think money will be more the deciding factor when I do it unfortunately!
> 
> Training looks good, will keep up more this time!
> 
> xx


yeah expensive hobby at end of day ...and a selfish one too ...so long as head is in the right place I find that's the determining factor really though....head's not in it then you might as well not bother so this will be what determines whether I get on stage or not in sept...just trying to sort stuff before then and always aiming for it so as to have that goal to keep me going x



PRL said:


> Squats. zzzzzzz.
> 
> Hope you had a good Christmas Em. Full steam ahead for 2011.


alright petie ! yep was good - trust yours was full of fun with ickle one - hope she enjoyed it and you managed to keep her toys away from the ladies pmsl ...indeed - you're on a 2011 mission as well ...hope you got rid of the beard by now though ....LMAO see you in the gym soon


----------



## Jem

tired today - must be the new diet with fook all carbs in it hitting my system .....

*tris *

*
*

PDs

up to 60s all 12 reps

Seated OHPDs with rope

might have been 30 for last set - could have been 20 though - 12 reps

Skulls

pmsl 12kg bbell

8 reps each to forehead, nose and chin x 4 sets

Single arm cables to finish - tris gone

*Biceps *

*
*

Hammers up to 12.5kg

Did mr scarborough's spider curls - 4 sets, 12 reps per arm - 12kg

preachers x 4 sets 12 - 40kg

poser high cable curls to finish

Then 30 mins treadmill


----------



## suliktribal

Can I have some of your motivation please?

Urgently.


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> Can I have some of your motivation please?
> 
> Urgently.


just have to want it enough then it's simple I find ! what's wrong ? why are you unmotivated ?


----------



## suliktribal

Jem said:


> just have to want it enough then it's simple I find ! what's wrong ? why are you unmotivated ?


Lol you hit the nail on the head. Not wanting it bad enough.

I remember when I originally got into weightloss/lifting ummm...10 years ago. I yearned for it!

Just life events leaving me a bit trampled I think. I'll sort it, though!

What keeps you motivated?


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> good luck with it then - easy if you want it enough ! lunges arent as bad as squats LOL
> 
> yeah expensive hobby at end of day ...and a selfish one too ...so long as head is in the right place I find that's the determining factor really though....head's not in it then you might as well not bother so this will be what determines *whether I get on stage or not in sept*...just trying to sort stuff before then and always aiming for it so as to have that goal to keep me going x
> 
> alright petie ! yep was good - trust yours was full of fun with ickle one - hope she enjoyed it and you managed to keep her toys away from the ladies pmsl ...indeed - you're on a 2011 mission as well ...hope you got rid of the beard by now though ....LMAO see you in the gym soon


Which show you planning on doing in Sept hun?


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> yeah let's not swear too often - that's twice tonight that dreaded 'lunge' word has been typed LMAO ...hate them also mwahahaha ...me assssss currently is very soft, very squishy and currently enters room half an hour after me head hahaha ...and FST ...BAAAAH...love it love it love it [not] ...s'right though
> 
> you doing nabba or waiting for ukbff shows this year?


Lunges are the DEVIL but they work sooooo goooooodddddddd...... needs must for a FINE ASS lol 

FST is a bitch but again WORKS sooooo good

Doing Nabba South East again and then UKBFF portsmouth to see where i finally fit (in terms of class) and where I want to continue. I start dieting on monday FFS eeeeekkkkk

You? did i read september?

xx


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> Which show you planning on doing in Sept hun?


was gonna do Brum show but then I know a lot of lads doing that so dont really wanna be stood with them backstage pmsl ...in next to no clothes ....if you knew them - you wouldnt wanna either ...I have to train alongside these people every day ...soooo if I dont do that - will be leamington 2 weeks later ...in saying that - have agreed with paul that I wont commit to a show until later in the year ...see how real world things are ...so maybe none until 2012 pmsl ....cant see it like - will prob kill me not to - but we shall see ! x



MissBC said:


> Lunges are the DEVIL but they work sooooo goooooodddddddd...... needs must for a FINE ASS lol
> 
> FST is a bitch but again WORKS sooooo good
> 
> Doing Nabba South East again and then UKBFF portsmouth to see where i finally fit (in terms of class) and where I want to continue
> 
> xx


yep sounds like a plan Bri - be interesting to see what judges go for this year I think ...esp UKBFF now that they have added the bikini class into the mix and lots of girls are moving into that instead ?? wondering how bodyfitness will look in comparison to it - and then ..comparing it to Nabba Toned Figure ...wasnt much difference in the 2 [bodyfitness & toned figure I mean] in my region this year ....if anything, I felt Toned Figure was more muscular than Bfitness...

In any case - Im not prepping for a particular class - just planning on stripping right down and then slotting in as I see fit few weeks out ! x


----------



## BabyYoYo

Jem said:


> was gonna do Brum show but then I know a lot of lads doing that so dont really wanna be stood with them backstage pmsl ...in next to no clothes ....if you knew them - you wouldnt wanna either ...I have to train alongside these people every day ...soooo if I dont do that - will be leamington 2 weeks later ...in saying that - have agreed with paul that I wont commit to a show until later in the year ...see how real world things are ...so maybe none until 2012 pmsl ....cant see it like - will prob kill me not to - but we shall see ! x
> 
> Heheh I'm sure they'd be nothing but gentlemanly!!!  That sounds like a wise move, at least by not committing you can be a little more flexible with the other things going on in your life and also if things don't go quite to plan, all is not lost!
> 
> yep sounds like a plan Bri - be interesting to see what judges go for this year I think ...esp UKBFF now that they have added the bikini class into the mix and lots of girls are moving into that instead ?? wondering how bodyfitness will look in comparison to it - and then ..comparing it to Nabba Toned Figure ...wasnt much difference in the 2 [bodyfitness & toned figure I mean] in my region this year ....if anything, I felt Toned Figure was more muscular than Bfitness...
> 
> In any case - Im not prepping for a particular class - just planning on stripping right down and then slotting in as I see fit few weeks out ! x


Think I'm gonna have to attend some more shows this year, suss out what they're after... although, silly as it sounds, the bikini class in UKBFF does sound like a nice class to do as a first show....  :whistling:


----------



## Jem

LOL they would tbh - but I am a bit prudish about them seeing me in that light if you could understand that ?? they are used to seeing me in tatty gym stuff grunting like some butch burd - and I prefer that I think PMSL !

I just think that I put a lot of pressure on myself to get on stage ...and it can take over somewhat ...which is stupid because what the feck do you get from it apart from massive rebound when you stuff your face afterwards LMAO. Hopefully I will strike the right balance this year 



BabyYoYo said:


> Think I'm gonna have to attend some more shows this year, suss out what they're after... although, silly as it sounds, the bikini class in UKBFF does sound like a nice class to do as a first show....  :whistling:


yeah def go to some of the early shows and suss it out ...nothing wrong with bikini class to be fair - have a pal doing it and she is perfect for it - really aesthetically pleasing bikini bod ...it's just not for me - I'm too old for it plainly speaking haha !...and I want a harder, fuller look. I think it's definitely a good starting point though then you can see where you might slot in later on ..or stay in that category.


----------



## big_jim_87

Jem said:


> when you say it aloud in real life conversation - this is when you know you chat on the net too much - so hoping you dont ever do that - have heard it before though and had to walk away in disgust ....and a man in sainsburys actually had it tattooed on his arm ...just 'LOL' ...WTF !
> 
> yes stop saying lol and also the 'c' word - rest doesnt matter  ...sure your missus can do the english homework with kids jim ...and given time they will correct you :laugh:
> 
> If I could have had my dad when I was growing up - I wouldnt have cared whether he could spell or not !


well i dnt say it in real life at least.....

the lol i can live with out but the c word......

and my boy or girl will prob be correcting me in a couple yrs. i hope they atleast get past the biff and chip books in school lol!


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> well i dnt say it in real life at least.....
> 
> the lol i can live with out but the c word......
> 
> and my boy or girl will prob be correcting me in a couple yrs. i hope they atleast get past the biff and chip books in school lol!


LMAO it seems to be trendy to say it as much as possible ...I'm rebelling - can't bear it - though I manage not to cringe anymore when people say it in front of me LMAO ....think I got robsta to thank for that one :lol: :lol: :lol: although...he says it 'cant' ...from a northerner it sounds far more vulgar


----------



## big_jim_87

lol east londoner er so i guess it would sould sound like cant to you lol as compared to coont! as me scouce old man says it lol


----------



## PRL

Leave the beard alone. It's gone now. Wouldn't have gone down well at my client's Christmas Do.

I'll be in the gym with Nicky very soon, you can join us for chins this time.

Do the Birmingham show Em, who knows I might be backstage half naked too. lol.

So who of the Ironworks crew is competing next year?


----------



## Khaos1436114653

yeah do the Brum show........i'll put your tan on for you


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Leave the beard alone. It's gone now. Wouldn't have gone down well at my client's Christmas Do.
> 
> I'll be in the gym with Nicky very soon, you can join us for chins this time.
> 
> Do the Birmingham show Em, who knows I might be backstage half naked too. lol.
> 
> So who of the Ironworks crew is competing next year?


LOL Pete - glad to hear it - you rock some things but beards and bum bags are a no-no ....

Well - chins are a-coming - starting them again from tuesday ...oh my - I hate the things ...but not as much as dips ...which I am absolutely ridiculously pathetic at ... still practise makes perfick n all that eh

I'm hiding ok - if it's not back day - I'm not volunteering to do them LMAO

you know how it is in there - 20 say they're gonna compete and 15 drop out within couple weeks of dieting ...but there are a lot of first timers I think ...no one special really that I can think of - anyone who competed this sept is giving it a miss this year having realised that they arent actually as big as they need to be I think ....

Be good to see you up there again - think angie and sara are doing same show too so will be grand !



Khaos said:


> yeah do the Brum show........i'll put your tan on for you


LMAO erm you arent allowed to have anyone backstage with you - UKBFF rules ....shame ....;-)...competitors have to tan each other up ...


----------



## Jem

Last 2010 session goes to shoulders n traps ....and was weak - ne'er mind 2011 will be a beast :lol:

*shoulder press *

up to 50kg last set for 12 reps

*Hammer strength*

erm not really sure wtf happened here but only did 20kg plus whatever thing weighs ...naff all left in front delts :confused1:

*Incline bench dbell lat raises a la jay cutler *

yes they fooking burn 4 @ 5 kgs - 12 reps

*Plate Raises *

10kg plate x 3 sets of 12

*Reverse dbell flys s/set with bbell row *

*Traps *

not really training these now tbh although I like doing them am wary of actually fcuking up symmetry by cultivating big ones lmao

farmer thing - front and back shrugs 12 reps each way with 40kgs

Fcuked about in power room with atlas stones and all that schizzle ...what's that big tubular thing that you put your hands in and do clean and press with ? - well, lifted that because some plonker said I couldnt FPMSL 

45 mins cardio on treadmill


----------



## spike

You forgot to mention those of us who like the idea of competing but don't ever even make it to the diet stage.

For example ...............

me! 

Keep telling myself I'll wait til i'm 50!


----------



## Jem

neurospike7 said:


> You forgot to mention those of us who like the idea of competing but don't ever even make it to the diet stage.
> 
> For example ...............
> 
> me!
> 
> Keep telling myself I'll wait til i'm 50!


Hah those people dont normally speak of such things - they just pretend they have no interest in competing whatsoever  ....how long does that give you before you have to bite the bullet and do it then ?


----------



## paul81

Jem said:


> what's that big tubular thing that you put your hands in and do clean and press with ? - well, lifted that because some plonker said I couldnt FPMSL


i was bored, thought i'd have a look, this look familiar?










called a strongman steel log, of course, yours could have been made of wood, lol 

also could have been:


----------



## spike

I'm 47 in March.

But I;ve lifted seriously since I was 21 ......

just shows I'm not *that *eagerto get on up there! 

I just like walking around getting called "Big Guy", "Big Fella" and the various permutations of that theme without having to strip off. :laugh:


----------



## Jem

neurospike7 said:


> I'm 47 in March.
> 
> But I;ve lifted seriously since I was 21 ......
> 
> just shows I'm not *that *eagerto get on up there!
> 
> I just like walking around getting called "Big Guy", "Big Fella" and the various permutations of that theme without having to strip off. :laugh:


yeah I dont understand why people actually do it :confused1: ...dont understand why I do it :confused1: ...it's a virus I think and keeps me motivated I suppose ...I think it's madness quite frankly  ...especially for men who can get away with 'bulking' all year round LMAO

...I wish I could just p!ss about with the weights side of things [edit - last session could be confused with 'p!ssing about' ...but erm please dont hold this against me lol] and just do cardio to be super lean all year ...would be much more mainstream and acceptable :confused1:

...honestly...it will take me a good couple of years to look how I want to look on stage...and then when I reach that point - the goalposts will move again :cursing: ..what's wrong with me ffs :lol: :lol: oh and I will be super old by then too :tongue:


----------



## spike

"super old" being mid to late 30s! 

I quit lifting hard a few years ago now, so I pretty much do just pi$$ about.

But at the moment I'm getting ready to be at rugby training a month from now with a veteran's team, crossing the white lines for the first time in 17 years.

It's gonna hurt .......................


----------



## Jem

neurospike7 said:


> "super old" being mid to late 30s!
> 
> I quit lifting hard a few years ago now, so I pretty much do just pi$$ about.
> 
> But at the moment I'm getting ready to be at rugby training a month from now with a veteran's team, crossing the white lines for the first time in 17 years.
> 
> It's gonna hurt .......................


well that's what I'm led to believe ....perhaps I should hang around with some real oldies to make me feel better - join a knitting circle or something 

I'm giving people ammo to rip my sessions apart here - but I train as hard as I can honest :laugh:

Good on ya with the rugger - there's a real man's game - that & gaelic football ...none of this p!ssy football that is the religion of my home toon :lol: :lol: :lol:

Let us know how you get on with it :thumb: ...and oh it will hurt ...but pain is a figment of the imagination right ? :tongue:


----------



## spike

The "ammo to rip ...etc" - why do people do that?

Some of my sessions are deliberately $hite - they're literally less than a proper full-body warmup. If anyone was watching yesterday, they'd be wondering "what the fu<k is this guy trying to do?" 

Made sense to me though. :laugh:

Tooner eh?

I'm a London-LA 20 years-Londoner with an apparently weird accent.


----------



## Jem

neurospike7 said:


> The "ammo to rip ...etc" - why do people do that?
> 
> Some of my sessions are deliberately $hite - they're literally less than a proper full-body warmup. If anyone was watching yesterday, they'd be wondering "what the fu<k is this guy trying to do?"
> 
> Made sense to me though. :laugh:
> 
> Tooner eh?
> 
> I'm a London-LA 20 years-Londoner with an apparently weird accent.


...apparently it's just how they roll ....now there are certain people I will accept it from on here...indeed, expect it from because ...well they just wouldnt be themselves if they didnt. Others can sod off though - I know how damned hard I work in the gym so it matters not 

Hmmm my accent is more Heinz 57 varieties - bit of a plastic geordie these days [unless drunk or visiting northern parts - when it miraculously reappears with a vengeance] ...so I am really no person to take the p!ss out of accents haha [apart from claire's ...coz she has farmers dialect mwahahaha]


----------



## Jem

Ok so it's almost party time ...and I am trying to resist the urge to go out ... :whistling:

Reasons for staying in:

- 4 days into diet and have dropped 4lbs which would all slosh straight back on after couple amarettos

- no farting about for an hour to find something to wear

- no hangover

- no empty calories

- no drunken curry

- no silly greasy fat & carb overload the next day to cure said hangover

- no silly antics or financial loss incurred due to bribes paid for non tagging of photographic evidence of aforementioned silly antics :whistling:

- no irritating [email protected] pointing out that I am tall/have long legs/bigger arms than them

- no male friends suddenly declaring that they actually would 'do me' because it's midnight and they are absolutely desperate for a [email protected] :lol:

Reasons for going out:

- it might be fun

- no taxi fares to pay

erm bubble bath it is then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

righteho I have 15mins to say this

people if emma comes to stay make sure she takes her crusty underwear home with her..... I had to prise it out the dogs mouth before he caught something or got the stringy lace stuck in his teeth.... vets bills and xrays to fish out some old knickers were not an option :lol: :lol:

P.S emma like me sig???????????


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> righteho I have 15mins to say this
> 
> people if emma comes to stay make sure she takes her crusty underwear home with her..... I had to prise it out the dogs mouth before he caught something or got the stringy lace stuck in his teeth.... vets bills and xrays to fish out some old knickers were not an option :lol: :lol:
> 
> P.S emma like me sig???????????


  :w00t:  OMFG !!!!

ok b!tch - never have I ever laughed so loud or hard at midnight on NYE, I still fooking hate you though :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: that is the funniest post ever ...and NO I am not loving your siggy :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## clairey.h

pmsfl hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahah I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

midnight now....draw a line..... you can no longer throw anything back at me that you may think of.  you however will no doubt give me a new load of ammo before the week is out :lol: :lol: :lol:

happy new year sweetums xxxxx kisses cause I know you love um xxxxx


----------



## suliktribal

Hey, looks like we're all stuck in together. Booya.


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> pmsfl hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahah I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> midnight now....draw a line..... you can no longer throw anything back at me that you may think of.  you however will no doubt give me a new load of ammo before the week is out :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> happy new year sweetums xxxxx kisses cause I know you love um xxxxx


you said midnight ...and then you throw another one in ...thinking it will go over my head ...well it hasnt - coz guess what ??? I'm sober as a fooking judge ! LMAO Happy New Year cowbagslutwhore - get the M&S schizzle down your neck xxxx



suliktribal said:


> Hey, looks like we're all stuck in together. Booya.


I've been very good - am proud of myself ...waiting for my first footer so I am - happy new year


----------



## clairey.h

WTF is a footer...........as you said before head is in the sewer right now


----------



## suliktribal

Well the fireworks have just stopped and the new year ushers in with an eerie silence.


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> WTF is a footer...........as you said before head is in the sewer right now


explained already but just in case anyone else is an ignorant southern fooker and doesnt know ...a "first footer" is the first person to cross your threshold after midnight on NYE ...they should present a lump of coal as they cross and in return should be welcomed with a dram of whisky ...simples ...ignorant biatch LMAO ! ....I dont want a lump of coal though ....still trying to think about what my first footer should bring to be honest ...will probs be the cat with a dead bird knowing my luck ...a sign of things to come FPMSL



suliktribal said:


> Well the fireworks have just stopped and the new year ushers in with an eerie silence.


LOL

no fireworks here ...not even any police sirens...and I laughed my way over the midnight threshold ...stayed in and it's been the funniest one yet ...and not a drink, bacon baguette or sniff of alcohol


----------



## Beklet

Heh heh I was sober too - thought about having a few drinks but then realised I'd have to walk 4 miles home, and halfway through would be the town centre - errr no thanks!!!


----------



## Jem

well it was hard to stay in last night but tonight Im even more restless ffs - not even sure why but really considering going to the pub - soft drinks of course ....been at pals all day and was bored there ...come home and fidgeting already....should just have an early night as have quads, hams & feckin calves tomorrow ....and it will hurt ...but IM BORED ...

still been good on the diet - day 5 ...was going to have cheat today but wasnt bothered in the end - had tuna salad and then ate some quality st but come home and had some boiled eggs with a petit pain so still not too bad considering lol

Bored bored bored ...


----------



## Jem

First session of 2011 was legs -

*Quads *

Leg exts fst 7 for 15 reps each

Leg Press [standard]

up to 6 plates per side for 12 reps

Leg Press [new machine - vertical]

last set 100kg for 12 reps

Front Squats machine

4 sets of torture

*Hams *

Monster set

SLDL/Lying curls/Single standing leg curls

lying - last set 70kg

SLDL - 3 sets of 60kg

Calves - not really pmsl - 2 sets of 20reps at 80kg

30 mins cardio tread/cross trainer


----------



## BabyYoYo

OMG!!!!! That is a mammoth session! How do you do all that??? My leg day consists of like 4 exercises MAX!!!!

Nutter methinks :rolleye:


----------



## Jem

BabyYoYo said:


> OMG!!!!! That is a mammoth session! How do you do all that??? My leg day consists of like 4 exercises MAX!!!!
> 
> Nutter methinks :rolleye:


and your sessions are probably what most people here would advocate  ...but used to pscarb stylie and it's stuck so hey ho - wont be able to get downstairs tomorrow or the next day but was fun


----------



## Jem

*Chest *

Incline dbell press

last set 20kgs for 12 - last 2 assisted

Flat bench

last 2 sets were 50kgs for 12

[which is weak as I normally can do 2 plates ....but I get a twinge in lower left hand side of back when doing flat bench and makes me compensate on the right ...which in turn makes me look like a wonky donkey spaz when benching ...is now giving me the fear of going heavier...not sure how to prevent the back pain - tried arching back a little, feet are flat on the floor ..suggestions ?]

Pec Deck and cables for finishing

30 mins cross trainer & 10 mins treadmill

Fasted am cardio starts tomorrow at 7am baby


----------



## RACK

Happy New Year sweetcheeks!!!!

Looks like you're off to a flying start


----------



## MissBC

How was the first session of cardio, im 2 down and starting to get back into the swing of things x


----------



## spike

I still want to know if Jem got those bad leg doms she foresaw the other day.


----------



## buffsam

Hi Would you like to get chatting about what ambitions you ve got and maybe train together?

Sam


----------



## Jem

bulkaholic said:


> I used to get lots of pain in lower back and cramps when benching and thats with a pretty big arch. I found when I pulled feet from flat to pull legs under me with arch (feet on tip toes) then this really released pressure on lower back and haven't had cramp since:thumbup1: Be careful though as easy to tip off bench that way, dont ask how i know:lol:


Thanks for this bulk - will try it next week and see if makes a difference - much appreciated 



RACK said:


> Happy New Year sweetcheeks!!!!
> 
> Looks like you're off to a flying start


Hmmmph one week dieting down and umpteen to go - moods in cardio post weights are starting to kick in now - happened tonight, was a proper cow...oh and the feelings of being a fat b!tch kicking in too ....so yeah - it's happening  Good Luck J !



MissBC said:


> How was the first session of cardio, im 2 down and starting to get back into the swing of things x


Beginning tomorrow - had to make do with pm cardio again ....there like a bear tomorrow ...and not looking forward to it - might start on 45 mins as opposed to an hour FPMSL x


----------



## Jem

neurospike7 said:


> I still want to know if Jem got those bad leg doms she foresaw the other day.


Nice ache yes - not severe as I thought they would be - what a p!sser eh haha 



buffsam said:


> Hi Would you like to get chatting about what ambitions you ve got and maybe train together?
> 
> Sam


LOL erm thanks but I have a training partner


----------



## big_jim_87

jem- i like the volume too but i go through phases of high and very low volume a few months ago i was doing 4 sets of bench press and lateral raises for my chest and delts day now i do 15-20 plus sets, i may bring it back down soon tho.

just keep it fresh


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> jem- i like the volume too but i go through phases of high and very low volume a few months ago i was doing 4 sets of bench press and lateral raises for my chest and delts day now i do 15-20 plus sets, i may bring it back down soon tho.
> 
> just keep it fresh


cheers for the input jim - being honest - I never have done low volume training so it is prob something that I would benefit from now - especially being as am cutting and a lot busier .....I just hate the idea  ...having said that - I might be forced into it re time !


----------



## big_jim_87

Jem said:


> cheers for the input jim - being honest - I never have done low volume training so it is prob something that I would benefit from now - especially being as am cutting and a lot busier .....I just hate the idea  ...having said that - I might be forced into it re time !


do you train heavy? if so then just do a few heavy sets of a compound move and maybe 1 or 2 iso do a total of 10 or less sets job done! lol it will be a bit diff to what you usually do so you may like it for a wile as new?


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> do you train heavy? if so then just do a few heavy sets of a compound move and maybe 1 or 2 iso do a total of 10 or less sets job done! lol it will be a bit diff to what you usually do so you may like it for a wile as new?


I train as heavy as I can for 10-12 reps - never lower than that though ....have lowered the volume on chest sessions so am just doing dbell press/flat bench/iso finishers - and chest has been hurting where it didnt before so tbf I am prob benefitting from it ...not sure why I am confident enough to do it for chest and nothing else ? will have a stab at it eh - why not !


----------



## Jem

*Back *

*WGPDs *

Last set 60kg x 12 reps

*Tinytom's back s/set - fcuk knows what they are called * :lol: 

hurts

*Oly T Bar rows *

Last set 70kg x 12 reps PB ...want 3 plates on this next week :thumb:

*NGPDs*

Last set 80kg x 12 reps PB

32 mins cardio - incline tread then switched to x trainer to avoid conversation as was a mardy hungry cowbag by this point - yep diet is working ... :whistling:


----------



## Jem

knackered today 

cardio done fasted and tonight - no weights as was rest day

missed 2 meals - gone from eating too much to not having an appetite at all

far too much social communication today for my liking as well

On the other hand ....found if stand on scales in bedroom as opposed to the living room - I am a stone lighter - that was nice


----------



## spike

Jem said:


> knackered today
> 
> cardio done fasted and tonight - no weights as was rest day
> 
> missed 2 meals - gone from eating too much to not having an appetite at all
> 
> far too much social communication today for my liking as well
> 
> *On the other hand ....found if stand on scales in bedroom as opposed to the living room - I am a stone lighter - that was nice*


 :lol: :lol::laugh:


----------



## Jem

Tis true neuro 

Fooking january trainers started their sh!t this morning - big group of unknowns this morning pretending to be doing abs & kicking the punch bags - as I got off crosser they said 'you're a strong looking woman arent you' and all that sh!te...bear in mind was hungry after doing hours fasted cardio and just needed to eat...

Chose to ignore them ...next thing they start shouting me saying I should be smiling as they had just paid me a compliment..which I again ignored. Whaddya know - all started shouting about me thinking I was 'too nice'...and a 'miserable b!tch' ...fcukers can wait for my response - if they show up again.

Tonight was arms....gym rammed full of newbs again

Tris

OHPDs

last was 60's for 12

SAPDs

last 60 for 12

DBell OH Exts

last was 20 for 10

No skulls or CGBP - just too feckin busy in there tonight - annoyingly so

Bis

Spider curls - last 15kg for 10 each arm

Preachers - fook knows weight

Lying down cable things - last set 50kg x 10


----------



## RACK

Jem said:


> Fooking january trainers started their sh!t this morning - big group of unknowns this morning pretending to be doing abs & kicking the punch bags - as I got off crosser they said 'you're a strong looking woman arent you' and all that sh!te...bear in mind was hungry after doing hours fasted cardio and just needed to eat...
> 
> Chose to ignore them ...next thing they start shouting me saying I should be smiling as they had just paid me a compliment..which I again ignored. Whaddya know - all started shouting about me thinking I was 'too nice'...and a 'miserable b!tch' ...fcukers can wait for my response - if they show up again.


Can't we tell you're dieting again hahaha


----------



## stuboy

Jem said:


> Tis true neuro
> 
> Fooking january trainers started their sh!t this morning - big group of unknowns this morning pretending to be doing abs & kicking the punch bags - as I got off crosser they said 'you're a strong looking woman arent you' and all that sh!te...bear in mind was hungry after doing hours fasted cardio and just needed to eat...
> 
> Chose to ignore them ...next thing they start shouting me saying I should be smiling as they had just paid me a compliment..which I again ignored. Whaddya know - all started shouting about me thinking I was 'too nice'...and a 'miserable b!tch' ...fcukers can wait for my response - if they show up again.
> 
> Tonight was arms....gym rammed full of newbs again
> 
> Tris
> 
> OHPDs
> 
> last was 60's for 12
> 
> SAPDs
> 
> last 60 for 12
> 
> DBell OH Exts
> 
> last was 20 for 10
> 
> No skulls or CGBP - just too feckin busy in there tonight - annoyingly so
> 
> Bis
> 
> Spider curls - last 15kg for 10 each arm
> 
> Preachers - fook knows weight
> 
> Lying down cable things - last set 50kg x 10


Always the same after new year. Within a couple of weeks they'll be sitting nfront of the tele stuffing their faces with crap cos it's too much hard work for them at the gym.

Good luck.


----------



## Greyphantom

Uhoh Jem is dieting, general warnings should have gone out methinks... 

Hey there lady how art thou? your avi is awesome, you are looking good Em... hate those jan trainers and love it even more that I train at home... take care and speak soon...


----------



## Kate1976

Strong lifts there missy 

Ah don't cha just love diet brain......roll on Monday!


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Can't we tell you're dieting again hahaha


Oi ! it wasnt me ! haha - I didnt react - if I wasnt dieting, they would have got a suitably sarcastic response as brain would have been functioning to at least 50% capacity perhaps ...as it was, I said nowt - what a disappointment. Hope they come back - told training partner someone should stick up for me but he said 'em, you would eat them alive, you dont need anyone to defend you' ...think I need to practise being a lady ... feel I am putting the wrong impression across :-S



stuboy said:


> Always the same after new year. Within a couple of weeks they'll be sitting nfront of the tele stuffing their faces with crap cos it's too much hard work for them at the gym.
> 
> Good luck.


yes indeed stu - or until they get hold of some naps ...wish they would hurry up and fook off though - no chance of training arms or chest over the next fortnight ...unless snow keeps up 



Greyphantom said:


> Uhoh Jem is dieting, general warnings should have gone out methinks...
> 
> Hey there lady how art thou? your avi is awesome, you are looking good Em... hate those jan trainers and love it even more that I train at home... take care and speak soon...


Is it that obvious? ha - I thought I was coping well ...just a bit grumpy until after brekkie - and hazy after 5pm ...rest of time, am fine 

thanks D - how was the holiday??? where are pics ?

see you at the grand prix ?


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Strong lifts there missy
> 
> Ah don't cha just love diet brain......roll on Monday!


Gawd enjoy food this weekend kate ...I never do that - and always regret it - having said that - didnt even have cheat meal last weekend - had some quality sts and that was it. Not planning on having one this week either. Think first fortnight - you need to let the diet take hold really and no bad cravings YET.


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> Is it that obvious? ha - I thought I was coping well ...just a bit grumpy until after brekkie - and hazy after 5pm ...rest of time, am fine
> 
> thanks D - how was the holiday??? where are pics ?
> 
> see you at the grand prix ?


LOL... holiday was great, far too much crap eaten and alcohol drunk, no training apart from some press ups and loads of swimming and beach stuff... pics might be forth coming if I get my a into g...

You bet you will be seeing me there, got my ticket when we got back home last night and soooo excited... will be just over four weeks post op so might be a bit tender though, so be gentle with me


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> LOL... holiday was great, far too much crap eaten and alcohol drunk, no training apart from some press ups and loads of swimming and beach stuff... pics might be forth coming if I get my a into g...
> 
> You bet you will be seeing me there, got my ticket when we got back home last night and soooo excited... will be just over four weeks post op so might be a bit tender though, so be gentle with me


oooh hahah yeah - shame we cant get a training session in eh  ..have not got ticket, have not sorted minibus which I am supposed to be arranging, have not looked at hotels...how much did you pay D ? - did you pay seperately for expo, show etc ...2 nights or 1 as the main show is on sunday aft is it not ??? I really need to sort this out !

Good look forward to seeing pics soon then  glad you enjoyed it and chilled out. Best luck with the op


----------



## Greyphantom

yeah a def shame, missing those porn star grunts and groans... 

paid 175 for the vip weekend ticket... not doing the hotel thing as live just over an hour away so at this stage not too fussed staying over, but have friends who live up the road so might crash there if they are home... got the vip as I like to splash out for the big shows and this one looks to be pretty damn good...

thanks Em... just cant wait to get the damn thing over with so can get back to life and training...


----------



## spike

Excuse my ignorance of competitive BB, but what is the Grand Prix? 

Also, Jem, did I miss something? Why the diet? Thought you weren't competing until the end of the summer.


----------



## Jem

Am - fasted cardio then tonight :

*Shoulders*

Shoulder press

last set 60kg for 12 [last 4 assisted pmsl]

Hammer strength

last set 50kg for 12

Side delts - incline bench with dbells

last set 7.5kg x 12

Rears

last set 50kg for 12 [last 2 partials]

Traps

Shrugs on machine thing - front and back

stuck to 30kgs - 12 reps each side x 3 sets

Cardio - 30 mins on the hardcore crosser


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> yeah a def shame, missing those porn star grunts and groans...
> 
> paid 175 for the vip weekend ticket... not doing the hotel thing as live just over an hour away so at this stage not too fussed staying over, but have friends who live up the road so might crash there if they are home... got the vip as I like to splash out for the big shows and this one looks to be pretty damn good...
> 
> thanks Em... just cant wait to get the damn thing over with so can get back to life and training...


Worse now D ...although remember that horrid burd from the gym that was so derogatory about me a while back ? ...well she was the biggest grunter in the gym ...and she is getting out of prison soon ...NICE ! Dreading her coming back ... 

Damn now I want the vip tickets ...what time does it finish on the sunday ? do you know off top of head ?

should be good - if expensive ... 



neurospike7 said:


> Excuse my ignorance of competitive BB, but what is the Grand Prix?
> 
> Also, Jem, did I miss something? Why the diet? Thought you weren't competing until the end of the summer.


It's a bbing exhibition plus a show with lots of big olympia names competing ... 

Not competing till sept - but I want to take it really slow this time so dont have to make big drops quickly ...last time I dropped 2.5 stone over 14 weeks iirc - think at my age, skin needs time to tighten so wont hurt at all 

..oh and I feel like a big mahoosive soft powerlifting type burd at the moment LOL. Measured arms last night [well training partner made me haha] and they were 14.5 [after doing bis] ....that's like a huge jump - think they were 12 last time I measured them ....faticeps


----------



## Greyphantom

think its 10 but would need to confirm and theres an after party for those with vip tickets too... not sure of the details but hey a party is a party... lol...

good luck with the lady con... what was she in for?


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> think its 10 but would need to confirm and theres an after party for those with vip tickets too... not sure of the details but hey a party is a party... lol...
> 
> good luck with the lady con... what was she in for?


oh she's real classy ....was out on license for growing da herb ...and then got caught again...!

Hmmm - not sure what to do about GP then - at least 2 of the lads I'm going with will NEVER be permitted to stay away for 2 nights - they will be lucky to get away for 1 ...what to do ....like you say, a party is a party eh


----------



## Greyphantom

not sure my mrs realises the full extent of the weekend yet... but hey what trouble can I get in...  :innocent:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> not sure my mrs realises the full extent of the weekend yet... but hey what trouble can I get in...  :innocent:


PLENTY when she hears ! yep - now this really is the best part of being single - no bloody other half yapping on .....lads really are dreading broaching the topic .....there are others who just said flat no - they wanna go, but darent face the contention at home LOL


----------



## Jem

*Sunday Legs *

Jigged it about being as I like skiving calves ...and we felt it was showing somewhat - they were better ...

*Calves *

Warm up seated calves x 4 sets

last 2 sets - 30kg x 12 reps

Flex Circuit x 4 [email protected] 20reps per exercise

Essentially is a monster set:

Standing calves @ 80kg; 100; 120; 180 - all 20 burning mofo reps

with b/w on plate - heels on plate then toes on plate - total 40 reps per set

B/w only - 20 reps

B/w single leg 20 reps each - 40 reps per set

Toe Press

120kg x 20 reps for 3 sets

*Hams*

SLDL on box

12 reps @ 40kg x 2

12 reps @ 50kg

12 reps @ 60kg

Lying Leg curls

50kg; 70kg; 90kg; 100kg - all 12 reps

Single standing leg curls

last 2 sets were 30kg x 12 reps each leg

*Quads*

Vertical leg press

40kg x 12

60kg x 12

80kg x 12 for 2 sets

45 degree [i think] Leg Press

3 plates aside

4 plates aside

5 plates aside

7 plates aside x 12 reps ...[PB is 8 plates aside for 8 reps so think will smash that next week]

well pleased with the 280kg leg press being as was at end of session  although I was particularly noisy ....got commented on but they make no comment when blokes grunt so bollox to the lot of them....NB "bollox to the lot of them" is my 2011 motto carefully worded for me by the esteemed Emma James :thumb:

Front Squats

40kg

50kg

12 reps all

Leg Exts - really half hearted LOL - 3 sets x 12

Cardio x 45 mins on incline treadmill


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> ..oh and I feel like a big mahoosive soft powerlifting type burd at the moment LOL. Measured arms last night [well training partner made me haha] and they were 14.5 [after doing bis] ....that's like a huge jump - think they were 12 last time I measured them ....faticeps


Shut up and lift.....it's not fcking Slimming World 

And Emma J is just incredible:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Shut up and lift.....it's not fcking Slimming World
> 
> And Emma J is just incredible:thumbup1:


haha oooh you threw it back  Mrs T. "cardio for vanity sake" George LMAO ...

...love her - she cracks me up whilst managing to be particularly poignant 

Oi anyway '100k curl gal' ...are you doing a seminar at the Olympic this year ???


----------



## ElfinTan

I am, if I may be so bold as to admit, a very good returner....I like completing the circle of pi££taking and have almost perfected this art!

I haven't really given much thought to a seminar this year to be honest. A few people have asked but I honestly don't now what we could do to make it different this time and I am sure people don't just want the same as last time and nor do I want to organise just the same thing. To be honest hun I had kind of hoped it would inspire others to try to do one as well in their neck of the woods. I could maybe organise a smaller scale training weekend, a little less rigid and a bit more socail but I have a wee bit on my plate (watch that space) at the moment so it would be very informal that would take very little organising.


----------



## Double J

Hello 

Have browsed in here before but refrained from posting (erm.... obvious that I suppose  )

Impressive weights being shifted I must say and speaking as someone who doesn't (can't) train legs anymore that last leg session would render me a hobbling mess for several days :lol:

Hope 2011 is a good year for you anyway and if my gym is anything to go by those pesky New Year members will have given up by March and normality should return


----------



## Big chris

Still readin Jem, agree with SON OF FRANK, good stuff.


----------



## Kate1976

Good leggy sesh miss....280kgs ffs! perhaps you should change your avi text to read 'bollox to the lot of them' lol!

BTW let me know next time u plan to go and see Emma...would love to come with


----------



## ElfinTan

Emma was on Radio Manchester today....I've not listened to it yet but I have no doubt she will have been as controversial as ever lol. It's a 2 hour show so you may have to sift through to get to her bit _

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p00cws5r/Heather_Stott_Stockport_surrogate_mum/


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> I am, if I may be so bold as to admit, a very good returner....I like completing the circle of pi££taking and have almost perfected this art!
> 
> I haven't really given much thought to a seminar this year to be honest. A few people have asked but I honestly don't now what we could do to make it different this time and I am sure people don't just want the same as last time and nor do I want to organise just the same thing. To be honest hun I had kind of hoped it would inspire others to try to do one as well in their neck of the woods. I could maybe organise a smaller scale training weekend, a little less rigid and a bit more socail but I have a wee bit on my plate (watch that space) at the moment so it would be very informal that would take very little organising.


yep you are - aced it really tan 

I agree - someone should really take the mantle - good for us girlies to get together in different gyms round the country ....shame no one else is planning one. Oooh you have cunning plans in the pipeline ...is this in addition to the PL comps you are doing ??? spill details .....and keep us informed of any informal get togethers!



SON OF FRANK said:


> Hello
> 
> Have browsed in here before but refrained from posting (erm.... obvious that I suppose  )
> 
> Impressive weights being shifted I must say and speaking as someone who doesn't (can't) train legs anymore that last leg session would render me a hobbling mess for several days :lol:
> 
> Hope 2011 is a good year for you anyway and if my gym is anything to go by those pesky New Year members will have given up by March and normality should return


Thanks SOF - I try my hardest and that's the main thing ! Hoping 2011 is a better year than last tbh ....could do with some karma coming through ! oh and the gym is just a p!ss take at the minute ffs ....was getting me stressed to feck tonight 



Big chris said:


> Still readin Jem, agree with SON OF FRANK, good stuff.


cheers chris 



Kate1976 said:


> Good leggy sesh miss....280kgs ffs! perhaps you should change your avi text to read 'bollox to the lot of them' lol!
> 
> BTW let me know next time u plan to go and see Emma...would love to come with


good idea ! ....but then people might think I was a moody b!tch or something...erm?...yep 

yeah we should organise something - be good to meet up again - been a while eh ? we are due a catch up anyway xx


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Emma was on Radio Manchester today....I've not listened to it yet but I have no doubt she will have been as controversial as ever lol. It's a 2 hour show so you may have to sift through to get to her bit _
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p00cws5r/Heather_Stott_Stockport_surrogate_mum/


Haha thanks for posting that tan - will have a listen before beddy tonight....apparently there have been a lot of complaints from women because Emma dared to say that a lot of women these days marry solely for money LMFAO


----------



## Jem

OK have changed shoulders to monday because this is the weak area for me ...and we always do it on fridays - with me dieting and now doing cardio fasted am ...I am always fooked and feel not getting the best out of it ...new routine will be:

Sunday - Legs

Monday - Shoulders

Tuesday - Back

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Chest

Friday - Arms

Saturday - Rest

Fasted cardio - 1 hour cross trainer

So tonight meant doing shoulders again after having done them on Friday - just to get new routine in place

DBell Press seated

Last set was 17.5kg x 12 reps

Bench Lateral Raises

Last set was 7.5kg x 12 reps per side

Hammer strength

Last set was 50kg x 12 reps - will go up next week as was easy tbh

Rear Dbell things

Last set 7.5kgs x 15 reps

Traps

Last set 40kg x 12 reps

Cardio - 30 mins x trainer & treadmill incline


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> good idea ! ....but then people might think I was a moody b!tch or something...erm?...yep
> 
> yeah we should organise something - be good to meet up again - been a while eh ? we are due a catch up anyway xx


I hear u on the karma thing Em...sounds like we are both due some good stuff soon 

Been too long really...the Grand Prix would a great place to get all the UKM'sr together eh


----------



## defdaz

I'll be at the GP hopefully 

Sounds like training and dieting is going really well Em! I find this entirely pleasing! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> I hear u on the karma thing Em...sounds like we are both due some good stuff soon
> 
> Been too long really...the Grand Prix would a great place to get all the UKM'sr together eh


LMAO Kate - I'm not sure how many more of the UKM'ers I wanna meet tbh  ...- dont wanna be anti social or owt but the shows are soooo hectic that my heed ends up battered !! and I find people are always feckin shy and scared to come over ffs - the amount of pms you get after someone has seen you and didnt dare approach you coz they felt like a weirdo off the net FPMSL....but of course all of us lot should get together - be daft not to xx



defdaz said:


> I'll be at the GP hopefully
> 
> Sounds like training and dieting is going really well Em! I find this entirely pleasing! :thumb: :lol:


damn well better be ...even if it's just for the one day ! no excuses ...oh and ffs LOL - I can see what's gonna happen before if happens if me and thee are in same company on the day ...anywhere near a specific stand ....ATTACK ! LMAO ...you catch ma drift ? ;-)

It is dazzle - because Im not under any pressure ...strange - being as before, it was always the pressure that made me stick to it ....hmmph - me, being an awkward woman I suppose ...[no need to add to this btw ...  ]

...oh apart from foul moods half way through session - and being close to tears through sheer effort...really seriously, nearly did cry on sunday doing legs - just HARD MAN...was soooo hard !

Problem is - training partner is back on gear - nice, well put together course ...but it's BIG ...and strength is up BIG time ...so we have been arguing due to the fact that my strength hasnt also shot up ...well it wouldnt would it ...being as nothing I have taken has kicked in yet, Im dieting, and doing cardio x 2 per day.....

But he's not recognising strength increase - he thinks Im slacking ...which Im not ...so we argued last 2 sessions...because it makes me fcuked off with him...and then it all goes pete tong...

Sorted it this morning though so should be ok tonight ....


----------



## defdaz

PMSL ATTACK indeed lmao!! We'll see what happens, well I'll bring a camera just in case lol!

Nearly cried during legs?! Bloomin heck, that must have been some workout! Keep it up  And I think it's a good thing that you and Jay are arguing (er, in a way) as it shows that he does care about your progression. Most partners wouldn't give a flying feck if your weights are going up, only their own. So big thumbs up mate, worth the issues for such a motivated training partner! Sounds like he just needs to keep a few things in mind and all's good.

Though about recording some of your workouts Em, I'm seriously considering it!


----------



## MissBC

Banoffee pie cheesecake flyyyyyyyyyyyy by


----------



## Greyphantom

OMG that looks AWESOME... I want NOW...


----------



## Jem

LMAO at Briar  ...I take it this is one created by your own fair hands ?? Looks gorgeous...but Im not actually having an appetite at the moment LOOOOL ! food is all a bit meh - I eat what I need to ....sure this will pass raaaaather quickly and I will be craving - does not suggest metabolism is raging currently so not good news ...

Hope all is good in your world lady ? x



defdaz said:


> PMSL ATTACK indeed lmao!! We'll see what happens, well I'll bring a camera just in case lol!
> 
> Nearly cried during legs?! Bloomin heck, that must have been some workout! Keep it up  And I think it's a good thing that you and Jay are arguing (er, in a way) as it shows that he does care about your progression. Most partners wouldn't give a flying feck if your weights are going up, only their own. So big thumbs up mate, worth the issues for such a motivated training partner! Sounds like he just needs to keep a few things in mind and all's good.
> 
> Though about recording some of your workouts Em, I'm seriously considering it!


PMSL dont you dare take photographic evidence hahaha 

course he cares - he is one of my best friends - and as such, we argue like fcuk ...I know he means well - but he's stubborn and likes to be in control and so do I - clash alert when dieting as mostly I will defer to him but get cranky now haha.

Yeah daz was thinking about recording next legs and/or chest session as it goes ...just see if I remember on alloted days. They might be worth some feedback but will turn the sound off eh LMAO.



Greyphantom said:


> OMG that looks AWESOME... I want NOW...


cant have !! xmas is goooooone - remember: lifetime on the lips and all that schizzle as my pal rob says


----------



## Greyphantom

Awwww Jem, theres a lot of things I would like to have on my lips for a life time... :devil2: :innocent: and that is def one of them... got to get my butt in gear and work out whats around the GP so we can organise something... I will be staying up in London on the sat but will have to head home on the sunday... sigh...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> Awwww Jem, theres a lot of things I would like to have on my lips for a life time... :devil2: :innocent: and that is def one of them... got to get my butt in gear and work out whats around the GP so we can organise something... I will be staying up in London on the sat but will have to head home on the sunday... sigh...


LMAO dirty beggar D  ...yep we have decided we are doing the 1 night and the 2 days - travelling back sunday.

Tonight was *BACK *

*WGPDs*

Last set 60's for 12 - p!ssed it which was nice as been stuck on this weight since like forever 

*Tom's s/set thing - bent over rope things/narrow grip pulls [sitting right into it - fook knows - hard to explain] - it's in his journal anyway...*

*NGPDs*

Last set 80kgs x 12 - totally unassisted - strong tonight - well chuffed

*TBar Row *

Last 2 sets were 80kg - 10 reps and failed - then managed 12 reps for second set [go figure...think it's coz some bloke beside me was doing same weight and ego MADE me do the extra 2]

think I wanna be doing some deads next week - am missing them - wont harm to put some in, need to see if strength is up on them.

30 mins cardio on cross trainer [the one from hell] - had company so wasnt too bad tonight 

Feeling the need to bulk out the veg on food now so must be a good sign.


----------



## Jem

pffft neglected site for a bit...thought better pop in and update some training ...

recorded some of legs on sunday but there was only jay and I training - and we need a third person to record last sets so that we can spot each other ...so wont bother uploading what we did record - will do it again in the week ...might record a bit of a medley thing lol

Sooo strength is up which is pleasing - and I have this burning desire to push myself to vomiting territory every time I train lately which makes for a noisy session and lots of recovery pain. Loving it though, we have intensified the sessions - v short rest periods so we are knackered by end of sets.

*Legs*

Quads/Hams/Calves - with different part being trained first each week. So this sunday we started off on hams, then quads and calves last

*Hams*

Single standing leg curls

12 reps per leg

4 sets

last set was 30kg [i think - will check plate weight] ..*PB *though anyway

SLDL on box

4 sets of 12 reps

last set was 70kg

Lying leg curls

4 sets

last set was something silly like 90kg - felt good

[not PB mind - think that's 100 but am staying in 12 rep range whatever anyone says LMAO]

*Quaddage Baby*

started on leg exts

4 sets with last set on 60's I think [dont quote me, cant swear to it] inclu partials which make me cry

we recorded this but I havent seen it as is on training partner's iphone & he doesnt know how to youtube lol

Leg Press

4 sets of 12

started on 3 plates aside

last set was 7 plates aside - found it fairly easy for 12 - pb is 8 plates aside for 8 reps so aiming to smash that next week as we are training them first next session

Front squats

god I hate these things - really, really hate them - feel nauseous at the thought of them ....as it goes - I wasnt too bad and have a nice ache in the gluteals today lol so clearly they are doing me good

4 sets of 12 reps

last set was 50kg

*Calves*

3 circuits a la flex lewis

20/20/20/20 reps monster set

standing calves raises were up to 140kg

then

seated calves x 3 sets to finish

last set about 45kg I think for 20 reps

Ended session with 45 mins treadmill to walk out the pain LMAO


----------



## suliktribal

Krikey. How can you go on treadmil after that?!

I can barely make it to the car!


----------



## PHMG

Am i sexist as i know there is no way i could do my workout if there was a woman doing STDL in the weights area.

Where you wearing these:


----------



## Greyphantom

vomit territory the only way to grow lol... sounds like the training is next level Jem... hows the dieting? smacked anyone in the head lately


----------



## Kate1976

Ahhhhh there you are 

That session looked brutal......let me know when u r next training in Bedford, would be great to train together!


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> Krikey. How can you go on treadmil after that?!
> 
> I can barely make it to the car!


well it actually helps tbh - find doms is less likely if I do cardio afterwards - always have done it 



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Am i sexist as i know there is no way i could do my workout if there was a woman doing STDL in the weights area.
> 
> Where you wearing these:


was in the leg room ...the territory of people that train properly...so that compounded with rather large training partner shouting at me ...tends to make people carry on with their own thing....and nope - my ass was clad in baggy trackie bottoms as befits the environment. There is a place for pants like that and I call it a bedroom


----------



## PHMG

Jem said:


> well it actually helps tbh - find doms is less likely if I do cardio afterwards - always have done it
> 
> was in the leg room ...the territory of people that train properly...so that compounded with rather large training partner shouting at me ...tends to make people carry on with their own thing....and nope - my ass was clad in baggy trackie bottoms as befits the environment. *There is a place for pants like that and I call it a bedroom *


really??? There were f.uck loads of 17-18 year old girls wearing them at a party is was at on sat. SSSLLLLLLAAAGGGGGGGSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> vomit territory the only way to grow lol... sounds like the training is next level Jem... hows the dieting? smacked anyone in the head lately


never understood that D ...when people say 'yeah vomited and then finished my set' ...always thought - what a fookin muppet LOOOOL. but yeah having fun - s'nice giving it everything and not giving a fook what you look like...or that you strain so much that you get a severe case of Deirdre Barlow neckage going on pmsl !

Nope - not speaking to anyone - just training LMAO [i think it's safer that way]. Dieting isnt uber strict yet - all clean whole foods and have cut shakes but carbs are not so low - they are about 70g at the min, 35g for first 2 meals and then none for rest of day ...have saturday as a relaxed day ...all cravings have subsided so no mad binges - probably the happiest I ve been about food in a long while actually! 



Kate1976 said:


> Ahhhhh there you are
> 
> That session looked brutal......let me know when u r next training in Bedford, would be great to train together!


Here I am ! thought should show my face  ...aye it was haha gut wrenching sh!t kate ....bit of a monster at the minute - and you know - I couldnt give a flying fcuk either - train like a man to look like a lady I say!

yeah definitely will kate - it's well posh that Gold's - be good to see where we are both at as we havent seen each other in the gym for a while - can see how we have both progressed


----------



## Jem

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> really??? There were f.uck loads of 17-18 year old girls wearing them at a party is was at on sat. SSSLLLLLLAAAGGGGGGGSSSSS!!!!


Well there you go

1. it was a party not a gym

2. they are 17-18 so trying to get attention

3. it depends what type of parties you attend

Each to their own .....but I wont be letting my daughter out in public like that when she reaches that age


----------



## PHMG

Jem said:


> never understood that D ...when people say 'yeah vomited and then finished my set' ...always thought - what a fookin muppet LOOOOL. but yeah having fun - s'nice giving it everything and not giving a fook what you look like...or that you strain so much that you get a severe case of Deirdre Barlow neckage going on pmsl !
> 
> Nope - not speaking to anyone - just training LMAO [i think it's safer that way]. Dieting isnt uber strict yet - all clean whole foods and have cut shakes but carbs are not so low - they are about *70g at the min*, 35g for first 2 meals and then none for rest of day ...have saturday as a relaxed day ...all cravings have subsided so no mad binges - probably the happiest I ve been about food in a long while actually!
> 
> Here I am ! thought should show my face  ...aye it was haha gut wrenching sh!t kate ....bit of a monster at the minute - and you know - I couldnt give a flying fcuk either - train like a man to look like a lady I say!
> 
> yeah definitely will kate - it's well posh that Gold's - be good to see where we are both at as we havent seen each other in the gym for a while - can see how we have both progressed


70g carbs a day is that!!! F.uck that.

Im getting 250g a day and im still starving!!!


----------



## PHMG

Jem said:


> Well there you go
> 
> 1. it was a party not a gym
> 
> 2. they are 17-18 so trying to get attention
> 
> 3. it depends what type of parties you attend
> 
> Each to their own .....but I wont be letting my daughter out in public like that when she reaches that age


Well, she will go out wearing what you want, then change at her mates house i expect.


----------



## RACK

Girls would be over dressed in Rotherham wearing those massive shorts.

70g of carbs, I'm beating you on that front this prep then Em haha

You still ignoring the shouters at the gym or have they felt you wrath yet?


----------



## Jem

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 70g carbs a day is that!!! F.uck that.
> 
> Im getting 250g a day and im still starving!!!


it's through trial and error with paul that we found what works from what doesnt and actually - I find I crave far less on lower carbs - eating carbs makes me want more sh!t ...I tick over nicely on low carbs and high fat and protein ...all whole foods at this point too.



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well, she will go out wearing what you want, then change at her mates house i expect.


Nope I'm locking her up - she can go out for sport and dance ...that's it - besides - you wouldnt argue with her father - and neither would she 



RACK said:


> Girls would be over dressed in Rotherham wearing those massive shorts.
> 
> 70g of carbs, I'm beating you on that front this prep then Em haha
> 
> You still ignoring the shouters at the gym or have they felt you wrath yet?


how many you on at the min J ? hope is all going well with prep  I'd have heard if it wasnt I think LOL

...it's actually really quiet in gym - newbs are fading away as weeks wear on and everyone is just getting over xmas - besides all that - we are both just nailing the session and fcuking off at the minute. works better that way. Morning cardio - still get the numbnuts but what can you do eh


----------



## RACK

I'm on about 150g max at the min but that's 150g more than last year haha.

All is going great thanks and yep, if there was a prob you'd have had a text or 27 by now.

There's not been any new faces in our gym so it's all good there. Training late tonight though which is a ball ache as not going to be finishing cardio til about 9ish.


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> I'm on about 150g max at the min but that's 150g more than last year haha.
> 
> All is going great thanks and yep, if there was a prob you'd have had a text or 27 by now.
> 
> There's not been any new faces in our gym so it's all good there. Training late tonight though which is a ball ache as not going to be finishing cardio til about 9ish.


yeah maybe Im being a bit harsh on myself so early on tbh ....might up them a bit for the time being - glad all is good in the hood anyway 

Tonight was shoulders:

*Hammer strength*

4 sets of 12

last set was 60kg x 12 *PB*

*Oly Bar Military Press*

not done this before - normally done on smiths - was not liking it at all tbh - wibbletastic 

3 sets of 12

last set 40kg x 12 unsteady so spotted

*Shoulder press dbells*

4 sets of 12

Last set was 20kg dbells - failed on 4 then tried again and spotted for another 4 reps till failed again.

Tired by this point and was gutted - so mad with myself for failing. right elbow has a weakness and goes on me all of a sudden - not a lot I can do about it 

*Side delt machine *

not sure of weight - not controlling it myself ...was fairly strong though

4 sets x 12

*Reverse pec deck*

4 sets of 12

Last set 60kg

*Traps *

*Trap Bar shrugs *

3 sets x 12

last set 80kg

*Dbell shrugs *

30kg dbells - 3 sets of 10

No cardio tonight - come to realisation that I cant put too much cardio in at this point - am already doing one hour fasted cardio so trying to cut down LOL


----------



## Jem

*Tonight was BACK: *

*Wide Grip Pullups * YAY for these - pain and tough but have to be done dont they - and they are in from now on 

3 sets of 10 and last set for 12

I do have training partner holding my legs so they are cheaties - but better than nowt eh 

*Wide Grip Pulldowns *

Prob too much doing both but fook it

4 sets of 12

last set was 60kg x 12 *PB*

*Narrow Grip Pdowns*

3 sets of 12

Last set 60kg x 12 - last 4 spotted

*Seated Row*

3 sets of 12

Last set 60k for 9 and one p!ssy partial

*T Bar Row*

4 sets x 12

3rd set was 70kg but was going wonky so last set dropped back to 60kg for 12

Fooked !

Cardio x 37 mins on flat treadmill - chatting so prob not much fat burnage there


----------



## suliktribal

Man, quite strong! Good weights there!


----------



## Double J

I see PB's in here and more than one - well done you :thumb:

Set me thinking actually; my last PB was far too long ago - been sidetracked for too long by work and other issues but am back on track now so hope to be setting one or two myself over the next month or two - we'll see I guess :whistling:

How did you manage 37 mins cardio exactly by the way, Bit precise no? 

Very impressive strength levels too; you would probably be in the top 10 where I train - plenty of members but not very, erm, hardcore. Full of feckin newbies at the moment too, gangs of teenage lads prowling about in their designer threads looking cool :cursing:


----------



## Jem

suliktribal said:


> Man, quite strong! Good weights there!


  thanks sulik - working on it !



SON OF FRANK said:


> I see PB's in here and more than one - well done you :thumb:
> 
> Set me thinking actually; my last PB was far too long ago - been sidetracked for too long by work and other issues but am back on track now so hope to be setting one or two myself over the next month or two - we'll see I guess :whistling:
> 
> How did you manage 37 mins cardio exactly by the way, Bit precise no?
> 
> Very impressive strength levels too; you would probably be in the top 10 where I train - plenty of members but not very, erm, hardcore. Full of feckin newbies at the moment too, gangs of teenage lads prowling about in their designer threads looking cool :cursing:


ooh big fish little pond - my ego could do with that hahaha ...poor ego doesnt get much massaging where I train as the majority are monsters  ...unless you count the bicep boys & newbs - which I dont.

See now elfintan's strength levels are impressive - so she is my comparison - which means I have a looooong way to go but I enjoy it anyway and do my best

- I'd never be lifting like I am without my training partner pushing me - it's nearly a year since we started training together & we've both made good progress so it's nice aaaw haha ! [even though I hate him currently as he is a trenmonster at the moment ...yes you - comment if you dare LMAO]

as for the 37 mins - hah I did an hour this morning already so only meant to do 20 mins post wo ...but was chinwagging like typical burd ...and when I clocked the time - it was on 37 mins ...it was hard to actually not get OCD and round it up to 40 [but controlling ocd urges is the only new years resolution I have pmsl]...

Yes - I expect to hear of a PB from you soon  - get on the case !


----------



## Double J

Erm, more of a medium halibut in a large puddle at the moment tbh  Not trained much over last 3 or 4 months but back on track now so hoping to move up the fish ladder soon :lol:

Lol at the trenmonster. Am 99%** natural and not very well up on these steroid thingys really but guessing it promotes aggression and is working well!!

Lucky to have a good training partner myself and it does help for sure.

Well you have done more cardio today than I have this year to be fair so I am currently failing rather badly with my own New Years resolution which was to do more cardio although I have in the last week walked to both the Indian and the kebab shop.............steady does it eh 

I did wonder about OCD tbh when I saw 37 minutes so I was half right but good luck with that. My OCD is checking the doors are locked twice before I gto bed....been doing it for years :cursing:

** 1% accounted for by past use of Superdol, Epistane and a couple of others but not recently I might add :tongue:


----------



## suliktribal

I get really motivated by yours and Kates journals.

Always told Kate that, but you and I had a bluey along the way but here I am!

Pretty humbling to see the weights you two lift. Keep it up amigos. Really cool stuff to see the progress.

(I do check in yours and Kates logs often)


----------



## Jem

SON OF FRANK said:


> Erm, more of a medium halibut in a large puddle at the moment tbh  Not trained much over last 3 or 4 months but back on track now so hoping to move up the fish ladder soon :lol:
> 
> Lol at the trenmonster. Am 99%** natural and not very well up on these steroid thingys really but guessing it promotes aggression and is working well!!
> 
> Lucky to have a good training partner myself and it does help for sure.
> 
> Well you have done more cardio today than I have this year to be fair so I am currently failing rather badly with my own New Years resolution which was to do more cardio although I have in the last week walked to both the Indian and the kebab shop.............steady does it eh
> 
> I did wonder about OCD tbh when I saw 37 minutes so I was half right but good luck with that. My OCD is checking the doors are locked twice before I gto bed....been doing it for years :cursing:
> 
> ** 1% accounted for by past use of Superdol, Epistane and a couple of others but not recently I might add :tongue:


Hah yes aggression, paranoia and just being a general moody fook then blaming it all on me ....even got me wondering if it was me ...and with the exception of the 'Hemo Rage Blip' [this occurred the other night - and was all me admittedly..] - I am actually quite blameless [for a change] ...

But it makes him stronger - so much so, that I now worry about him pushing it too far and tearing something ...

Yep never really knew how ocd I was before tbh - however, when doing cardio at the gym - I have to ensure the doors facing me are all shut ...I will even stop mid-cardio to close one and glare and tut loudly at the careless fecker who left it open....

miles completed/time in mins and cals burned - all have to be even numbers for me to finish - I've done extra miles to make this happen before PMSL

I wont start on the homefront

Yep - I have issues 

Loving your cardio ethic ...well that takes some doing - considering they could deliver - so it is to be applauded. Last night one of the power lifters was doing cardio ON THE CROSS TRAINER !!!! ....the most he does is 2 mins ...seriously - when finished training he comes on trainer next to me and does 2 mins then goes home...anyway - I had to comment - he said he was working xmas food off. So if he can do it - so can you 



suliktribal said:


> I get really motivated by yours and Kates journals.
> 
> Always told Kate that, but you and I had a bluey along the way but here I am!
> 
> Pretty humbling to see the weights you two lift. Keep it up amigos. Really cool stuff to see the progress.
> 
> (I do check in yours and Kates logs often)


it's forgotten [well I've forgotten it anyway so stop bringing it back up LMAO] !

cheers sulik - kate's is probably more inspiring to be fair ....she has stayed lean and still managed to lift heavy - whereas I struggle to stay as lean as I would like to be year round ...but get caught up in the ego thing of trying to outlift the boys !

think the consistency is the main thing kate and I have in common really - ...I never have a problem with cardio - never have done [still do too much haha] and the weights - well it keeps me sane...


----------



## jstarcarr

Whats with all the training and diet talk , wheres the useless waffle gone lol

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Jem

jstarcarr said:


> Whats with all the training and diet talk , wheres the useless waffle gone lol
> 
> Keep up the good work :thumb:


Ha Jay not really had time for it but being as you asked - so far since last week:

*Events Occuring *

Picture the scene [getting all Golden Girls here lol]

....Came back to my car after an appointment - fiddling with the sat nav and some bloke knocks on the window ...before I could open it - he opened the car door passenger side ...and sat down :confused1:

Conversation was as follows:

Me: Ha ha [oblivious as usual] ...you're in the wrong car arent you ?

Him: No, I know you from Hawksley - how ye doing ?

[i have no fcuking clue who he is - & I dont know that area at all, never been there:confused1:]

Me: - No you've got the wrong person

[discussion commenced about where he could possibly know me from ...when he was sitting in MY FOOKING CAR!! until eventually I asked why he felt it necessary to sit in my car]

Him: - Well - ok - really, I'm waiting for a friend

Me: [baffled] - erm in my car ?

Him: [casually] - yep

Me: [alarms bells ringing in head] - ok so you are sitting in my car, waiting for a friend ?

at this juncture, I was thinking I had a serial killer type on my hands and trying to work out how to play the situation...decided to adopt his casual tone...[whilst cacking it ]

Him: Told ya - I'm waiting for a friend - do you have space for a friend in your life ? [smiling]

[OMFG!!!]

Me: erm yeah - you cant have too many friends can you ?

[laughed like a fooking hyena chatting with a lion]

Him:- that's true - my name's victor - what's yours?

Me: - Emma [fooking muppet eh LOL]

Him: - so you on Face Book ?

Me: - Yeah

Him: - Second name and I will add you

Me: - Henderson [OMFG I told him the truth pmsl]

Him: - Ok will add you when I get home

Me: - Ok cool

and off he toddled .......... :blink: :scared: :blink:

Rest of the week is tame in comparison:

- Microwave blew up [in actual flames and blue light lmao] whenst cooking oats

- Back box on car went - now sound like driving a scubie

there you go ...waffle :thumb:


----------



## jstarcarr

sounds fun , my life is boring . Think I need some excitement (not to exciting though as am not used to it)


----------



## stephy

i woulda honestly jumped out my car and started screamin like a looney if some random got in and sat down :lol: either that or id of been repeatedly punching them in the face to get out :lol:


----------



## Jem

jstarcarr said:


> sounds fun , my life is boring . Think I need some excitement (not to exciting though as am not used to it)


FUN ? pmsl - today I have a free day ...with nothing to do apart from sh!t loads of housework ...I intend to be as boring as possible ...that kinda serial killer/stalker type fun I could do without LOL - I could be dead by now haha !

have just this morning developed a craving for strawberry quality st .... the pull is strong ....


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> i woulda honestly jumped out my car and started screamin like a looney if some random got in and sat down :lol: either that or id of been repeatedly punching them in the face to get out :lol:


do you think steph ? LMAO !! well - I just thought it was a genuine mistake at first lol ...then when I realised, I was scared he would flip and pull a knife out or something ...so I just tried to play it casual FPMSL x


----------



## jstarcarr

Jem said:


> FUN ? pmsl - today I have a free day ...with nothing to do apart from sh!t loads of housework ...I intend to be as boring as possible ...that kinda serial killer/stalker type fun I could do without LOL - I could be dead by now haha !
> 
> have just this morning developed a craving for strawberry quality st .... the pull is strong ....


did he add you on fb then lol, Ive got loads to do today and my house needs cleaning. Ive not had any choc for a couple of days , been eating loads of creame eggs bout 4 or 5 a day yum yum


----------



## stephy

Jem said:


> do you think steph ? LMAO !! well - I just thought it was a genuine mistake at first lol ...then when I realised, I was scared he would flip and pull a knife out or something ...so I just tried to play it casual FPMSL x


I think my first instinct woulda been to jump out haha things like that really scare me, i generally lock all doors as soon as i get in the car tho, and i still check the back seat to see if anyones been hiding ever since seein urban legend when i was wee :whistling:


----------



## Jem

jstarcarr said:


> did he add you on fb then lol, Ive got loads to do today and my house needs cleaning. Ive not had any choc for a couple of days , been eating loads of creame eggs bout 4 or 5 a day yum yum


No - I doubt he would have found me considering profile pic is a stage shot from the rear FPMSL. Good job Brum is big - I dont think I will ever see him again 

Oooh they are 6 for £2.50 at my garage next door to the gym ...and I luffs them sooo much - saturday is creme egg and kebab meat with garlic sauce day


----------



## Jem

stephy said:


> I think my first instinct woulda been to jump out haha things like that really scare me, i generally lock all doors as soon as i get in the car tho, and i still check the back seat to see if anyones been hiding ever since seein urban legend when i was wee :whistling:


I must be as instinctive as a door knob then  ..I didnt even think of getting out ...that's a bit odd really when I consider what the police would have said if it had gone t!ts up ????

- why didnt you try to get out of the car miss henderson?

- erm I dunno?

pmsl !

oh and the back seat ...they would never get in there for all the crap the kids leave in the car ....so no fear


----------



## jstarcarr

Jem said:


> No - I doubt he would have found me considering profile pic is a stage shot from the rear FPMSL. Good job Brum is big - I dont think I will ever see him again
> 
> Oooh they are 6 for £2.50 at my garage next door to the gym ...and I luffs them sooo much - saturday is creme egg and kebab meat with garlic sauce day


lol they on offer near me 2 got to stop though and get bk to diet got all good stuff in my fridge now so should be ok .

He could be stalking you though , he could be on here reading this now lol


----------



## Jem

jstarcarr said:


> lol they on offer near me 2 got to stop though and get bk to diet got all good stuff in my fridge now so should be ok .
> 
> He could be stalking you though , he could be on here reading this now lol


LMAO he was not muscular in the slightest [so you're right - he might well be on here pmsl] ....you know what though - it is actually surprising how many do read ...but dont admit it ...I know people from my gym do ...and think I dont know


----------



## jstarcarr

Jem said:


> LMAO he was not muscular in the slightest [so you're right - he might well be on here pmsl] ....you know what though - it is actually surprising how many do read ...but dont admit it ...I know people from my gym do ...and think I dont know


lol I went out at weekend and a guy come up to me and said are you j star lol, he said he comes on here but not a member ( perhaps I got a stalker lol) people at my gym say stuff about my journal to and they aint members (am like how the fcuk do they know that lol)


----------



## Double J

Laughing here at the general image of when someone dares to leave the door open during your cardio time - selfish bastards that they clearly are

That guy who decided to let himself into your car definitely sounds like he could either be a harmless knobber or a serial killer, either way next time tell him to get out and if he doesn't just fooking run!!!

Off to the Tesco Express over the road now; all this talk of creme eggs, chocolate etc has made me exceptionally hungry. (Willl run there and back obviously thus maximising the cardio effects :lol: ) - bit like the bloke in your gym doing 2 mins at a time - clearly a disciple of my "one step at a time" school of thought.


----------



## Jem

jstarcarr said:


> lol I went out at weekend and a guy come up to me and said are you j star lol, he said he comes on here but not a member ( perhaps I got a stalker lol) people at my gym say stuff about my journal to and they aint members (am like how the fcuk do they know that lol)


yep that's why I get p!ssed off if anyone doubts what Im lifting or some stupid sh!t like that - because there are prob about 10 people at any one time could call me out on it FPMSL !

Jay - I got one from facebook - just moved from liverpool to brum to train in my gym after adding the gym to his facebook....he said - "once you have trained with me, you will ditch your training partner" .....ermmmmmm ...

He is in there all the time - never speaks - just watches ...then sends a pm on fb about my session when he gets home - some mad fcukers out there mate honestly !!!

...oh HAHAHAH and just for the benefit of one of those very sneaky people ......I heard last night, that you were going round telling everyone that I was on every steroid & recreational drug throughout my prep last year .....the exact words were "she's fcuking rattling, she's taking that much stuff" [email protected] - if you wanted to know what I was taking - all you had to do was ask

it was ANAVAR not heroine LMAO !!!!

I should add - that I also know you were spiking malcolm's drinks with E's as well ......you could have killed him ...idiot! so you best shut yer face PMSL !


----------



## jstarcarr

Jem said:


> Jay - I got one from facebook - just moved from liverpool to brum to train in my gym after adding the gym to his facebook....he said - "once you have trained with me, you will ditch your training partner" .....ermmmmmm ...
> 
> He is in there all the time - never speaks - just watches ...then sends a pm on fb about my session when he gets home - some mad fcukers out there mate honestly !!!


lol I get loads of big girls messaging me on fb asking if I will help them lose weight and give them some personal training and would I be able to do it with no top on lol , some look and sound really creepy ( I think if i went they would look me in and not let me go lmao)


----------



## hilly

you sould no by now general consesus is if your impoving or doing well your on everything under the sun lol

as you were fookface


----------



## Jem

SON OF FRANK said:


> Laughing here at the general image of when someone dares to leave the door open during your cardio time - selfish bastards that they clearly are
> 
> *honestly - they break the colour scheme up ! - the outside of the doors are navy blue - the inside turquoise ...I cant bear to look at it pmsl *
> 
> That guy who decided to let himself into your car definitely sounds like he could either be a harmless knobber or a serial killer, either way next time tell him to get out and if he doesn't just fooking run!!!
> 
> *upon reflection - I am bemused by my behaviour haha - you do never know how you will react in any given situation though until you are in it though - you just go on instinct !!! *
> 
> Off to the Tesco Express over the road now; all this talk of creme eggs, chocolate etc has made me exceptionally hungry. (Willl run there and back obviously thus maximising the cardio effects :lol: ) - bit like the bloke in your gym doing 2 mins at a time - clearly a disciple of my "one step at a time" school of thought.


haha that made me laugh - it's supposed to motivate you to be good not bad - oh well, I always did lead people astray 



jstarcarr said:


> lol I get loads of big girls messaging me on fb asking if I will help them lose weight and give them some personal training and would I be able to do it with no top on lol , some look and sound really creepy ( I think if i went they would look me in and not let me go lmao)


I can well imagine - my training partner gets some freaks too hahah

FB is not a safe place


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> you sould no by now general consesus is if your impoving or doing well your on everything under the sun lol
> 
> as you were fookface


very true peter - thing is - I've been really nice to him  ...never had an issue with him at all - spiteful people about arent there ? ...the person that told me - hadnt really spoken to me that much before - because she had heard so much ****e about me and thought I was some kind of b!tch !!! no more miss nice


----------



## hilly

see im just not nice in the first place then you cant have these problems


----------



## Greyphantom

fooking hell Em you have some adventures... glad he didnt go freddy kruger on you...


----------



## Beklet

Being nice is massively overrated. I walk around with a face like a slapped bum and i get left well alone. I could probably only tell you the names of 5 people who train there, 10 if you count staff pmsl!


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Ha Jay not really had time for it but being as you asked - so far since last week:
> 
> *Events Occuring *
> 
> Picture the scene [getting all Golden Girls here lol]
> 
> ....Came back to my car after an appointment - fiddling with the sat nav and some bloke knocks on the window ...before I could open it - he opened the car door passenger side ...and sat down :confused1:
> 
> Conversation was as follows:
> 
> Me: Ha ha [oblivious as usual] ...you're in the wrong car arent you ?
> 
> Him: No, I know you from Hawksley - how ye doing ?
> 
> [i have no fcuking clue who he is - & I dont know that area at all, never been there:confused1:]
> 
> Me: - No you've got the wrong person
> 
> [discussion commenced about where he could possibly know me from ...when he was sitting in MY FOOKING CAR!! until eventually I asked why he felt it necessary to sit in my car]
> 
> Him: - Well - ok - really, I'm waiting for a friend
> 
> Me: [baffled] - erm in my car ?
> 
> Him: [casually] - yep
> 
> Me: [alarms bells ringing in head] - ok so you are sitting in my car, waiting for a friend ?
> 
> at this juncture, I was thinking I had a serial killer type on my hands and trying to work out how to play the situation...decided to adopt his casual tone...[whilst cacking it ]
> 
> Him: Told ya - I'm waiting for a friend - do you have space for a friend in your life ? [smiling]
> 
> [OMFG!!!]
> 
> Me: erm yeah - you cant have too many friends can you ?
> 
> [laughed like a fooking hyena chatting with a lion]
> 
> Him:- that's true - my name's victor - what's yours?
> 
> Me: - Emma [fooking muppet eh LOL]
> 
> Him: - so you on Face Book ?
> 
> Me: - Yeah
> 
> Him: - Second name and I will add you
> 
> Me: - Henderson [OMFG I told him the truth pmsl]
> 
> Him: - Ok will add you when I get home
> 
> Me: - Ok cool
> 
> and off he toddled .......... :blink: :scared: :blink:
> 
> Rest of the week is tame in comparison:
> 
> - Microwave blew up [in actual flames and blue light lmao] whenst cooking oats
> 
> - Back box on car went - now sound like driving a scubie
> 
> there you go ...waffle :thumb:


Did he hit u up with some kinda jedi mind trick Em for u to give him your name...lol!

Oh and has he added you yet


----------



## Jem

hilly said:


> see im just not nice in the first place then you cant have these problems


true! even jay said that to me tonight with regards to something ..."Em, he's an acquaintance, not a friend so you cant be too nice" ...Thing is - I have this face - that tends to look like I'm giving people dirty looks all the time, I'm not but people just think I am - so then, I feel a need to overcompensate when they say "oh I thought you hated me" LMAO ...I leave it to him to be nasty  - we are currently trying to avoid someone tagging along with us to the GP ...if anyone has been on my FB they will know who he is because he 'likes' everything I post everywhere pmsl ...I cant face telling him to fook off because I feel sorry for him - but he does need to do one !



Greyphantom said:


> fooking hell Em you have some adventures... glad he didnt go freddy kruger on you...


Hmmm I like to think it was because I handled the situation correctly LOL - think I just have "victim" on my forehead 



Beklet said:


> Being nice is massively overrated. I walk around with a face like a slapped bum and i get left well alone. I could probably only tell you the names of 5 people who train there, 10 if you count staff pmsl!


whereas I know everyone lmao - and that is nice sometimes - I feel safe and I have a man for any job  ....but yes - there are drawbacks !



Kate1976 said:


> Did he hit u up with some kinda jedi mind trick Em for u to give him your name...lol!
> 
> Oh and has he added you yet


Kate haha - I just couldnt think of a name other than my own - I knew if I paused he would guess I was blagging & that might escalate the situation... so I told the truth ...and no, luckily FB finder is crap isnt it haha - I remember trying to add my ex [chavgimpboy] and I searched for ross queen ...ended up adding a scottish lad called ross quinn - who accepted - and he is still on there FPMSL ...all he says is the 'c' word ...in every status LMAO


----------



## Jem

*Tonight was CHEST:*

we are all knackered tonight [there are 3 of us training together at the min] and due to moving sessions round and having rest day on monday we have gone 3 days straight on shoulders, back and then chest .....not a lot of energy in any of us & everything aches !

*Incline dbell press *

4 sets of 12

Last set was 20kg dbells - found it easy YAY

*Flat Bench*

4 sets of 12

Last set was [drum roll peerlease] - *70kg for 12 reps PB PB PB PB *- well chuffed with this - they were deep as well - deep because I couldnt stop the fooker from going down LMAO ...no chest bouncing though !

I should thank bulkaholic for his tips re foot positioning and twinges in my back I was getting - did it tonight and had no problems other than being teabagged slightly more than usual PMSL

After this we were pretty much fcuked ....but we did all get pbs tonight

Jay got 10 reps on 65kg dbell press & 180kg for 7 reps on bench [he did 185 for 6 last week so weight wise not a pb but it was good nonetheless]

Tom got 10 reps on 55kg dbells and he's only ickle and doesnt feckin eat LOL

Finished with some girlie pec decks haha

Cardio was 45 mins incline tread

Nice session !


----------



## big_jim_87

jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem.............................................................. hi


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem jem.............................................................. hi


stop wearing out the 'j', 'e' and 'm' buttons and congratulate me on my bench press - coz Im well chuffed with it !

how ye doing jimbob???


----------



## big_jim_87

dnt worry it was a cut and paste job lol

well done you can bench more then me atm! always a good feeling to hit a pb! yea baby! hooooooooooooooooooooooooowwww!

im ok now thanks glad to see your training is going well

you comping any time soon?


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> dnt worry it was a cut and paste job lol
> 
> well done you can bench more then me atm! always a good feeling to hit a pb! yea baby! hooooooooooooooooooooooooowwww!
> 
> im ok now thanks glad to see your training is going well
> 
> you comping any time soon?


why ? what injury have you sustained ????

erm how is the missus - surely that baby is due very very soon ? this must be the longest pregnancy in history !!!

yep love my sessions at the minute - was gonna diet hard for next 3 months and be nice and lean for the GP and Expo ...but being as not planning on competing till sept - I have decided to be sensible and just wait until I really need the leaness - I dont fancy cutting for 8 months

...and if I hammer it now - I will fcuk it up when the time comes closer and go on a mad binge session or something LOL. Might as well hold the size and maximise strength gains eh - it's not like Im trying to impress anyone anyway haha !


----------



## Jem

bulkaholic said:


> PMSL at teabagging, nothing worse when trying to concentrate. Glad something I hae said is of use to somebody! that makes me eligible for mod status i reckon :lol:


LOL the comment 'eat this' as I was about to lift it off the rack was possibly not the best thing to focus me on the weight either 

Aaaw I think so too - it REALLY did help - amazing - well the proof is in the pudding - and I did it ! I even got little Tom on it as well as he suffers the same thing - so you helped not one but 2 of us !

BULK FOR MODDAGE !!! haha


----------



## Greyphantom

Awesome stuff Jem, going to have to up my game considerably so I dont feel so girly


----------



## big_jim_87

Jem said:


> why ? what injury have you sustained ????
> 
> erm how is the missus - surely that baby is due very very soon ? this must be the longest pregnancy in history !!!
> 
> yep love my sessions at the minute - was gonna diet hard for next 3 months and be nice and lean for the GP and Expo ...but being as not planning on competing till sept - I have decided to be sensible and just wait until I really need the leaness - I dont fancy cutting for 8 months
> 
> ...and if I hammer it now - I will fcuk it up when the time comes closer and go on a mad binge session or something LOL. Might as well hold the size and maximise strength gains eh - it's not like Im trying to impress anyone anyway haha !


Fuked pec for ages every time I bench I rerip it had a bad one in august lumps hanging out of arm pit etc wasn't nice at all couldn't even get Gand above head at time.

Lol feels long but bab is only 7months ish due 24th march but yea it's dragging lol

Yea may as well hang in there wile the goings good and work on size and strength fuk 8month diet lol my comp prep was only 8wks and that was tough lol


----------



## PRL

LMFAO.

How the hell do you find all these lovely people Em. And you told him your real name. lol

How was the leg session on Sunday?


----------



## Jem

yeah you both big girls !

making me feel better anyway pmsl ....I might just invite wimps to post in my journal from now on - it massages the ego 

that's what I mean though jim - I'd never sustain it for that long - esp not without someone prepping my ass !


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> How the hell do you find all these lovely people Em. And you told him your real name. lol
> 
> How was the leg session on Sunday?


I wasnt looking for him pete LOL !! ...and the real name thing - I was like rabbit in headlights ...it just popped out !

could you hear me then ? haha - no I think you left before I started didnt you ? ...it was good - got 7 plates aside for 12 on leg press [pb is 8 for 6 reps] ....I'm well strong at the min petie - you'd be proud ...not as strong as alipants I hear though FPMSL

Oooh and you - MONSTER ! Jay said to me "who is that massive bloke" ....and he doesnt think anyone is massive LOL

Looking gooood soul-glo

x


----------



## RACK

You going to the expo sat or sun Jem?


----------



## PRL

Soul glo. Hahahahahaha

As I said, haven't even started phase 2 yet. But had a good Christmas, so I guess it's showing.

No, didn't hear you. But myself and the Nicky will be in next weekend for ............. legs. Yes tight lycra will be worn. lol

Well done on the PB. Have you changed your training routine as to why you've got stronger? Or just more focus and drive?


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> You going to the expo sat or sun Jem?


Both days J - but the one stopover on the saturday - travel home sunday night. What about you ? are you going with Luce?



PRL said:


> Soul glo. Hahahahahaha
> 
> As I said, haven't even started phase 2 yet. But had a good Christmas, so I guess it's showing.
> 
> No, didn't hear you. But myself and the Nicky will be in next weekend for ............. legs. Yes tight lycra will be worn. lol
> 
> Well done on the PB. Have you changed your training routine as to why you've got stronger? Or just more focus and drive?


Yeah ye knew that name was gonna stick ! ....I know - I thought phase 2 must have been well underway when I saw the size of you - seriously impressive pete, honest - was telling gary you were looking fab !

Saw nick this morning - she was doing legs alone coz of La's buffday preps

What day are you doing them - we're sunday as usual

We have swapped things about - but really - just think it's down to cutting down the cardio and not dieting ....also we have cut everything down to the bare bones so that I can put everything into the big compounds so not p!ssing about on isolations ...oh and not giving a fook about looking like a lady anymore - just grunting it out regardless of the looks LMAO


----------



## big_jim_87

what is it with expo's? why do ppl love them so much? i have never been to one but wanted to go to this one as it seems a few from ukm will be there and it would be good to have met up...... what is the point of an expo and what will happen there?..... would have been nice to turn up to an event heavy as i seem to be dieting at all the show's i attend lol


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> what is it with expo's? why do ppl love them so much? i have never been to one but wanted to go to this one as it seems a few from ukm will be there and it would be good to have met up...... what is the point of an expo and what will happen there?..... would have been nice to turn up to an event heavy as i seem to be dieting at all the show's i attend lol


http://www.grandprixexpo.co.uk/

*Men's Open and Under 202 classes. Just two weeks after the Arnold Classic, many of the world's top bodybuilding names will be competing in top form. With $50,000 in prize money for the Open and $20,000 for the 202s and the top three places in both being invited to the Mr Olympia, it's certain to feature the best of the best.*

*
*

*
Joe Weider's Mr Olympia Euro Amateur Bodybuilding Championship*

*
The event will also feature the first Joe Weider's Mr Olympia Euro Amateur Bodybuilding Championship & the prestigious International Cup. From across Europe, the top amateur competitors will be invited to compete. Featuring men's weight classes, ladies physique, bodyfitness and men's classic bodybuilding. One pro card will be awarded to the overall winner of the men's weight categories.*

have a look at the link jim - loads going on there !

I have a bit of a secret thing for Branch Warren - so erm yep - I'm liking the fact that he's there 

Just a massive exhibition as well - lots of things to spend yer dosh on and lots of freebies from the promo gals if yer a man


----------



## Jem

*Tonight was ARMS:*

Tris

Pushdowns x 4 - last set 60kg for 12

OH Exts x 4 60's for 12

Single arms x 3 for 12s - 20kgs all sets

Bis

Preachers - 4 sets

40kg for 12 was last set

Concentrations - 4 sets

forgot weight

Cables [poser curls]

x 4 sets

Bit of a lacklustre night pmsl - we are all really tired

Cardio was 22mins treadmill as did 80 mins fasted this morning


----------



## Greyphantom

Jem said:


> have a look at the link jim - loads going on there !
> 
> I have a bit of a secret thing for Branch Warren - so erm yep - I'm liking the fact that he's there
> 
> Just a massive exhibition as well - lots of things to spend yer dosh on and lots of freebies from the promo gals if yer a man


cant wait for the girls... I mean goodies from the girls... 

Jim there is a thread about who is going and who isnt etc... sign your name mate... will be good to meet you...


----------



## big_jim_87

Jem said:


> http://www.grandprixexpo.co.uk/
> 
> *Men's Open and Under 202 classes. Just two weeks after the Arnold Classic, many of the world's top bodybuilding names will be competing in top form. With $50,000 in prize money for the Open and $20,000 for the 202s and the top three places in both being invited to the Mr Olympia, it's certain to feature the best of the best.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Joe Weider's Mr Olympia Euro Amateur Bodybuilding Championship*
> 
> *
> The event will also feature the first Joe Weider's Mr Olympia Euro Amateur Bodybuilding Championship & the prestigious International Cup. From across Europe, the top amateur competitors will be invited to compete. Featuring men's weight classes, ladies physique, bodyfitness and men's classic bodybuilding. One pro card will be awarded to the overall winner of the men's weight categories.*
> 
> have a look at the link jim - loads going on there !
> 
> I have a bit of a secret thing for Branch Warren - so erm yep - I'm liking the fact that he's there
> 
> Just a massive exhibition as well - lots of things to spend yer dosh on and lots of freebies from the promo gals if yer a man


ok i didnt realise there was a show too i knew there was a grandprix didnt realise it was the same thing lol thought they were to diff events lol thats why i was thinking who wants to go just for the freebes and to see pro's sitting at there sponsored desks etc

and i think we all have a thing for branch! its that rugged rough look! we all love it!


----------



## Kate1976

Pushing some impressive weights missy  You found a roomy yet?

Oh and 80 mins fasted.........dedicated !


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> cant wait for the girls... I mean goodies from the girls...
> 
> Jim there is a thread about who is going and who isnt etc... sign your name mate... will be good to meet you...


To do it the FB way ....BIG LOLs @ D !



big_jim_87 said:


> ok i didnt realise there was a show too i knew there was a grandprix didnt realise it was the same thing lol thought they were to diff events lol thats why i was thinking who wants to go just for the freebes and to see pro's sitting at there sponsored desks etc
> 
> and i think we all have a thing for branch! its that rugged rough look! we all love it!


should be a good weekend - beats what I normally do anyway ...and yeah - bit rugged isnt he 



Kate1976 said:


> Pushing some impressive weights missy  You found a roomy yet?
> 
> Oh and 80 mins fasted.........dedicated !


yeah but I LOOK like someone who pushes big weights ....and not in a good way FPMSL 

not found any female to share with but that's ok lol because if I cant find a replacement ...it just means we have to split the cost 3 ways and then I get a room all to myself whilst the 2 lads share 

dedicated or stupid ? coz it wipes me out ....


----------



## PRL

Yep Heavy compounds the way to go.

Starting to get Ali into going hard and heavy. lol. She loves the pain........ f'n nutter.

Myself and Nicky will be in next Sunday. Legs will be blasted. 580kg leg press last night with a bad right Achilles. Can't wait to try the Iron Works press.

Wow, you guys do legs on Sunday too don't you????????????????????????? Hummmmmmmmm lol



Jem said:


> Both days J - but the one stopover on the saturday - travel home sunday night. What about you ? are you going with Luce?
> 
> Yeah ye knew that name was gonna stick ! ....I know - I thought phase 2 must have been well underway when I saw the size of you - seriously impressive pete, honest - was telling gary you were looking fab !
> 
> Saw nick this morning - she was doing legs alone coz of La's buffday preps
> 
> What day are you doing them - we're sunday as usual
> 
> We have swapped things about - but really - just think it's down to cutting down the cardio and not dieting ....also we have cut everything down to the bare bones so that I can put everything into the big compounds so not p!ssing about on isolations ...oh and not giving a fook about looking like a lady anymore - just grunting it out regardless of the looks LMAO


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Yep Heavy compounds the way to go.
> 
> Starting to get Ali into going hard and heavy. lol. She loves the pain........ f'n nutter.
> 
> Myself and Nicky will be in next Sunday. Legs will be blasted. 580kg leg press last night with a bad right Achilles. Can't wait to try the Iron Works press.
> 
> Wow, you guys do legs on Sunday too don't you????????????????????????? Hummmmmmmmm lol


PMSL - already spoken to nick and she tells me you are starting at 10 ....well we dont start till 11 .....shame that eh  ...you will be finishing JUST as Im starting hahahahahaha !

Oi mine is good too - 320kg !!! not bad for a girlie methinks !! but now I'm gonna have to try even harder hmmm ....planning on walking lunges in the fcuking car park ...least they wont be as bad as nicks though - I know Jay wont last for that many - she's a machine on them LOL

See you next week xx


----------



## Jem

*Today was LEGS: *

Quads first today, then calves and hams last

*Vertical Leg Press*

4 sets - last set was 3 plates aside for 12

*Leg Exts*

4 sets - last set was 60kg for 12 reps with 10 partials just to add to the fooking burning sensation in tear drop 

*45 degree Leg Press*

4 sets - last set was 8 plates aside for 8 good reps - last rep pushed up for me coz was having a hernia pmsl *PB*

*Front Squats*

4 sets - fcuk me was paggered by this point and they wanted to skip them but I made them do it - the words MUG spring to mind

Last set was 45kg per side for 12 reps [mucho grunto] *PB*

*Calves*

4 sets of flex circuit - all 20 reps

*Hams*

Lying leg curls superset with single standing leg curls

4 sets of each - all 12 reps

Cardio was 45 mins on treadmill


----------



## Double J

More PB's I see!! :bounce: :bounce:

Massive well done; some very decent weights being shifted without a doubt. How long have you been lifting to get where you are?

Well I hope you had a better/ more meaningful weekend than me; went out with my uncle on Friday night (he has recently moved to same town as me so it was catch up time) had 6 pints and was totally trolleyed. Clearly cannot hold my beer anymore as I didn't ....erm couldn't... move off the settee yesterday and still felt rough this morning. Not the man I used to be :cursing:

Didn't really feel up to doing anything until about 3 o'clock today in fact so bit of a wasted day and a half really :confused1:

At least I managed to get to the gym tonight and am off out for a power walk very shortly (even if it is for food purposes  ) so not a total waste :whistling:


----------



## Jem

SON OF FRANK said:


> More PB's I see!! :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> *Aw thanks SOF *  * I'm well pleased with myself - not so much pleased with the pain I am now in ...and I start a new contract tomorrow so will be meeting a new MD first thing to impress him - whilst walking like clint eastwood - just hope I dont have to walk down any stairs whilst in his company FPMSL !! I would have to explain myself .... *
> 
> Massive well done; some very decent weights being shifted without a doubt. How long have you been lifting to get where you are?
> 
> *well legs are my strong point esp quads ..dunno why. erm seriously and properly with a decent training partner to help - prob only about 2 years ...before that I didnt really know that much - all a learning curve though isnt it - never stop learning. *
> 
> Well I hope you had a better/ more meaningful weekend than me; went out with my uncle on Friday night (he has recently moved to same town as me so it was catch up time) had 6 pints and was totally trolleyed. Clearly cannot hold my beer anymore as I didn't ....erm couldn't... move off the settee yesterday and still felt rough this morning. Not the man I used to be :cursing:
> 
> Didn't really feel up to doing anything until about 3 o'clock today in fact so bit of a wasted day and a half really :confused1:
> 
> At least I managed to get to the gym tonight and am off out for a power walk very shortly (even if it is for food purposes  ) so not a total waste :whistling:


LOL funny thing that - I discovered I can drink lots and lots these days and never have a hangover - tee total now but over xmas I did indulge lots 

Love your food outing power walks [FOWKS] there SOF - we need weekly reports on these fowks methinks 

I've not done much really - gymmed it sat and sunday ...didnt go out at all on the nights - too tired from a heavy week - least if I stay in - I cant get into any trouble eh


----------



## Beklet

Lurgy bint fly by - nice weights - have some work to do lol once I stop feeling like an ancient cripple - another week of airports for me...


----------



## Greyphantom

damn Em but you lift some great weights... would have loved to be there for the grunt experience 

looking forward to seeing the fantastic changes in your physique come this comp...


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lurgy bint fly by - nice weights - have some work to do lol once I stop feeling like an ancient cripple - another week of airports for me...


Eurgh sounds horrid bex ...why are you at bloody airports??? you flying instead of the train these days?



Greyphantom said:


> damn Em but you lift some great weights... would have loved to be there for the grunt experience
> 
> looking forward to seeing the fantastic changes in your physique come this comp...


LOL it wasnt attractive in the least ...and I only do them because jay pushes me so hard so that I am just determined to go even heavier ! ...hope so D ...I really do - so long as I can prep with all that is going on then should be a much improved bod underneath..somewhere !

no training for me tonight - fcuking really not happy about it either but started new job and with travel & then picking kids up - just wasnt happening...dunno how the fook ginna fit it all in - but I have to so it shall be done ---prob a nose dive on weights as Im so tired but cant be helped.

Exceptionally p!ssed off with the fact that I didnt get ANYTHING to eat until 14.10....nothing since the night before ...fcuks sake - meetings and sh!t - and these 'normal' people just munch crap at their desks until lunch ...and then bang on about their weight loss competition that they are having at the moment.....OMFG ! Gimme strength - 3 blokes doing slimming world diet for a bet .....AAARGHHHH - I really have entered HELL !!

'Martin' - is the food chomper ...sits opposite me - and is THE noisiest person in the world whenst consuming food ....thing is - he doesnt stop eating food all day long

I think I might kill him

...he went to a meeting this afternoon and all the rest of the blokes started b!tching about him & his chomping FPMSL - like a bunch of fooking women !!

Oh and my car parking space is on level fooking 5 ......I did legs yesterday ffs ....it hurt ...office is on level 3 in a different building ....in high heels ...with leg pain ...pffft - I hurt

Least no cardio needed though eh


----------



## Greyphantom

stairs the best cardio and leg shaper around dear lady!! 

I freaking hate noisey eaters... sucks re you not getting the food in... will you be able to prep food beforehand and then eat in the office or will it be a case of down a shake as quickly as you can...?

I know you will produce something awesome at the comp Em... just keep on keeping on...


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> stairs the best cardio and leg shaper around dear lady!!
> 
> I freaking hate noisey eaters... sucks re you not getting the food in... will you be able to prep food beforehand and then eat in the office or will it be a case of down a shake as quickly as you can...?
> 
> I know you will produce something awesome at the comp Em... just keep on keeping on...


better be D - there are tons of the bloody things - wouldnt mind normally but the heels are going in the bag until I get to the office from now on  ....and I did have all my food prepped ....but I had to bang out an entire pre qual questionnaire before 5pm so I didnt get the p1ssing chance to get anything down me ...and coffee fooking runs - I refuse to do - there are tons of people in the office and they all make coffee for everyone ....I just wanna get my own ffs - not 15 requests ...least I upped my water intake on that basis anyway ...no way Im becoming known as tea lady 

If I get to comp, If I get to the gym ...ever again FPMSL - I need an extra day in the week ...


----------



## Greyphantom

LOL tea lady Jem... mines white with two *ducks*...


----------



## Beklet

I'm working at airports hence all the time there . . It's a pain because it's hotel food and tomorrow my only option is boots ffs


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> LOL tea lady Jem... mines white with two *ducks*...


erm waitressing never was my strong point - I have memories of my attempts at it ....I was like Mr Bean - farcical

sh!t ...it's not improved neither 



Beklet said:


> I'm working at airports hence all the time there . . It's a pain because it's hotel food and tomorrow my only option is boots ffs


gawd bex - nightmare ...Boots do salads though eh ?

still not sorted my own food probs out yet - went from night before to 2 again today ....sh!t ...tomorrow I will make time for my oats in the morning ...have to.

Managed to avoid temptation of all the crap they bought from the bakery today - you should hear how the men that are doing the weight loss slimming world comp whine about it ...made it all the easier for me lol


----------



## Beklet

Boots salads invariably come with cold flabby pasta . . Ugh. Next two days is sandwich vans ffs tho i just ate half my bodyweight in turkey at the hotel carvery . .


----------



## Double J

Sounds like you have taken to the new office environment like a duck to water 

Had to laugh at the coffee making etc. I started in a big office a number of years ago and I was horrified to find that everyone, except the office manager of course, took it in turns to make the entire floor a hot drink of their choosing every morning (good for team spirit apparently - complete bollox said I but it was, sadly, compulsory :cursing: ) Worse still the kitchen was on the floor below so you had to negotiate two flights of stairs with a large tray of hot drinks each time - Health & Safety bypass alert methinks :whistling:

My first couple of times went ok although I did mix up the odd drink (some of the staff were "important" and had their own cups to prove their perceived higher "ranking" in the office). Naturally I risked being disciplined for such a heinous crime but luckily as a newbie I was cut some slack initially.

Anyway, one morning it was my turn again and as "the big lad" I was (as usual) the one carrying the tray whilst the other held the doors open, therefore I was walking behind him. Now it was hardly my fault the lad in front suddenly stopped in his tracks as he realised he had forgotten his sandwiches out of the fridge was it? I was too busy concentrating solely on the tray and not spilling the bosses milky coffee to pay any attention to what was in front so I ploughed into the back of him and when the tray hit his back it covered him in a mixture of hot tea, coffee etc causing him to scream aloud and me to drop the tray in a bit of a panic. He shot off upstairs in tremendous pain to seek first aid and I, being both highly embarrassed and horrified at this point, tried to clear up as much as I could before the rest of the office came to survey the damage. Naturally I managed to smash the beloved (and longserving  ) mug of the office manager, amongst several others, to top it off.

At least some good came of it as soon after they decided that potential third degree burns was enough of a risk to get a small water boiler/sink etc installed upstairs and from then on everyone made their own drinks.

So there you go; if you do ever get roped in to the team coffee rota you know what to do to get out of it 

Hope apart from that and the perma-chomping Martin that it all goes well for you :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> yep that's why I get p!ssed off if anyone doubts what Im lifting or some stupid sh!t like that - because there are prob about 10 people at any one time could call me out on it FPMSL !
> 
> Jay - I got one from facebook - just moved from liverpool to brum to train in my gym after adding the gym to his facebook....he said - "once you have trained with me, you will ditch your training partner" .....ermmmmmm ...
> 
> He is in there all the time - never speaks - just watches ...then sends a pm on fb about my session when he gets home - some mad fcukers out there mate honestly !!!
> 
> *...oh HAHAHAH and just for the benefit of one of those very sneaky people ......I heard last night, that you were going round telling everyone that I was on every steroid & recreational drug throughout my prep last year .....the exact words were "she's fcuking rattling, she's taking that much stuff" [email protected] - if you wanted to know what I was taking - all you had to do was ask *
> 
> *
> it was ANAVAR not heroine LMAO !!!! *
> 
> I should add - that I also know you were spiking malcolm's drinks with E's as well ......you could have killed him ...idiot! so you best shut yer face PMSL !


Wtf`s that all about lol, whats it to do with anyone else what u do? Tell him to fuk off hun there is more to life than worrying bout what people r sayin and thinking, they just have nowt better to spout off about, seen u got a 70k bench press pb  thats 20k plus since last time i was reading threw here (wich is a while back lol)

Been havin few adventures meself latly lol, im sure somat is about to kick off again with me and a certain cow bag of a woman from a while back. Glad things seem to be goin well jem, all the best and glad u still at it and improving  kev x


----------



## Jem

SON OF FRANK said:


> Sounds like you have taken to the new office environment like a duck to water
> 
> Had to laugh at the coffee making etc. I started in a big office a number of years ago and I was horrified to find that everyone, except the office manager of course, took it in turns to make the entire floor a hot drink of their choosing every morning (good for team spirit apparently - complete bollox said I but it was, sadly, compulsory :cursing: ) Worse still the kitchen was on the floor below so you had to negotiate two flights of stairs with a large tray of hot drinks each time - Health & Safety bypass alert methinks :whistling:
> 
> My first couple of times went ok although I did mix up the odd drink (some of the staff were "important" and had their own cups to prove their perceived higher "ranking" in the office). Naturally I risked being disciplined for such a heinous crime but luckily as a newbie I was cut some slack initially.
> 
> Anyway, one morning it was my turn again and as "the big lad" I was (as usual) the one carrying the tray whilst the other held the doors open, therefore I was walking behind him. Now it was hardly my fault the lad in front suddenly stopped in his tracks as he realised he had forgotten his sandwiches out of the fridge was it? I was too busy concentrating solely on the tray and not spilling the bosses milky coffee to pay any attention to what was in front so I ploughed into the back of him and when the tray hit his back it covered him in a mixture of hot tea, coffee etc causing him to scream aloud and me to drop the tray in a bit of a panic. He shot off upstairs in tremendous pain to seek first aid and I, being both highly embarrassed and horrified at this point, tried to clear up as much as I could before the rest of the office came to survey the damage. Naturally I managed to smash the beloved (and longserving  ) mug of the office manager, amongst several others, to top it off.
> 
> At least some good came of it as soon after they decided that potential third degree burns was enough of a risk to get a small water boiler/sink etc installed upstairs and from then on everyone made their own drinks.
> 
> So there you go; if you do ever get roped in to the team coffee rota you know what to do to get out of it
> 
> Hope apart from that and the perma-chomping Martin that it all goes well for you :thumbup1:


LMAO that anecdote did make me laugh sof ! yeah is going ok - I am managing to accumulate the stealth necessary to avoid drinks making ....did one round today and got back about 5 so is ok lol ....the job is pretty much same as last job - banging out tenders till your eyes hurt - only on a much smaller scale so takes all the consortium bollox out of the equation which is nice 



leafman said:


> Wtf`s that all about lol, whats it to do with anyone else what u do? Tell him to fuk off hun there is more to life than worrying bout what people r sayin and thinking, they just have nowt better to spout off about, seen u got a 70k bench press pb  thats 20k plus since last time i was reading threw here (wich is a while back lol)
> 
> Been havin few adventures meself latly lol, im sure somat is about to kick off again with me and a certain cow bag of a woman from a while back. Glad things seem to be goin well jem, all the best and glad u still at it and improving  kev x


pmsl kev - you know what people are like ...just letting them know, that I know what they think I dont know ...that's all .... 

and that's just it - we dont bother anyone - we come in, train and go ...is everyone else that is so fooking anxious to stick their noses in our business LOL

yeah well spoke to jay about that 70k bench and he reckons the bar is not oly bar - but weight 15kgs - so if that is the case - well then, I'm afraid to say it's only feckin 65kg [email protected] !!!! ...but does still mean that I have gone up 20kgs since last time you read as previous would have been 45 and not 50 ...meh progress is progress eh ?

Did chest n tris last night [having to double up coz of work - normally arms are on a seperate day] ...only managed a plate aside ...not surprising considering I was running on a tuna sarnie from 2pm

Tonight was back and bis - again - not such a hot session - no pbs ...suppose will get used to it sooner or later eh ...

Had a call today from jaguar landrover asking me to go to interview - sods law isnt it - that when you get a job - all of a sudden you become majorly popular pmsl ...the money is a LOT better - equal to my last job so I am going for it

Pooped now though - bedtime for me - roll on the weekend


----------



## Greyphantom

sucks re the weight issue... but like you say, progress is progress... good luck with the Jag/Landrover job... so does this mean staff discount on a jag then 

night night, sleep tight, dont let the bed bugs bite


----------



## Double J

Lol, think I would probably take a flask in if I were you to avoid any future involvement  You have crossed the line already and been roped in; I fear you are now on a slippery slope that can only end badly. Fingers crossed you can get the job at Jaguar to bail you out; surely there would be no such thing at a place like that..............probably get a coffee machine at your disposal and a plentiful supply of hob nobs too 

Hope you manage to juggle everything so that your training doesn't suffer too much


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> sucks re the weight issue... but like you say, progress is progress... good luck with the Jag/Landrover job... so does this mean staff discount on a jag then
> 
> night night, sleep tight, dont let the bed bugs bite


Apparently it's an amazing place to work - it's like a village in itself ...and I thought I had misheard the man when he quoted the salary over the phone - the pay is amazing ...crossing everything ! 



SON OF FRANK said:


> Lol, think I would probably take a flask in if I were you to avoid any future involvement  You have crossed the line already and been roped in; I fear you are now on a slippery slope that can only end badly. Fingers crossed you can get the job at Jaguar to bail you out; surely there would be no such thing at a place like that..............probably get a coffee machine at your disposal and a plentiful supply of hob nobs too
> 
> Hope you manage to juggle everything so that your training doesn't suffer too much


well the chap I report to at this place pulled me to one side today and asked if I would be interested in a perm full time post if he can get it sanctioned as I am currently contracting ....I hummed and hahed as - well - I like the people and generally, I'm not a money chaser - I prefer to be happy in my work - but the jag one is the chance of a lifetime post ....for the money - I really cant afford to let it pass me by ...dont wanna burn my bridges by saying no to him either though ... hmmm

re training - managed to get all body parts in this week - weights arent suffering - just the cardio - which isnt a prob YET as Im not prepping ...but fcuk - I would have to be doing fasted cardio at 5.30 ...which I cant imagine would be much fun ...this week I've only managed one session of cardio so far - which was tonight - then will do big fat session tomorrow and another hour on sunday BUT for me ...that's extremely low level stuff ....oh well - address that issue when I need to s'pose 

trained shoulders and traps tonight - then did cardio - nowt spesh really - was quite weak and cant be assed to type up LMAO


----------



## Greyphantom

never rains when it pours Em... when will you find out about the jag role?


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> never rains when it pours Em... when will you find out about the jag role?


waiting for an interview date - should call me by weds as to when I can go in and meet the big cheese ...lol D - just nice to be wanted pmsl 

feckin 'norms' in the office are doing my head in though ...here am I - going out of my way NOT to mention the gym/food choices etc etc ...trying to keep the gym - well - to the gym - and have now realised that ALL they talk about is FOOD and DIETS and WEIGHT LOSS and FOOD and CARDIO and FOOD .... it's painful listening to how much sh!t they spout ...and keeping my trap shut ....am wondering if it's a conspiracy or something LMAO ...Ive not mentioned training AT ALL ....done everything to completely avoid the topic ...came close today when someone spilt leek n potato soup in their bag by blabbing ...oh dont worry it cant smell as bad as spilt protein shake ...and was greeted by a "what shake did you say" comment .... thankfully the phone rang ....

Oh and then someone asked me to go to the pub with them ...and I said nah - asked if I was saving myself for later ...to which I said - no I'm not drinking at the minute .....and more questions came ....

it's hard to avoid mentioning it ....eurgh

Came downstairs to go home tonight leaving the office - and out popped someone from the gym who works in the home office on the ground floor ...LOL - gym is following me .....he is a big perv too ...wouldnt be someone I actually like a lot would it ??? oh noooo - would have to be randy mcdandy


----------



## Beklet

Ha ha ha ha!!!! Oh dear, mustn't laugh..

I just keep my trap shut at work, leave them to it....

Next week, the hotel has no gym so going to try to get it all done in one day - circuits followed by yoga followed by LBT (which is a lie, it's more bodypump lol), then maybe skating if I'm still alive/not fixing my car later.....


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Ha ha ha ha!!!! Oh dear, mustn't laugh..
> 
> I just keep my trap shut at work, leave them to it....
> 
> Next week, the hotel has no gym so going to try to get it all done in one day - circuits followed by yoga followed by LBT (which is a lie, it's more bodypump lol), then maybe skating if I'm still alive/not fixing my car later.....


fook dunno how you cope with it bex - think I'd be hitting the streets and just walking to make up for it ...and yeah I have to laugh at them - its REALLY BAD ...who'd have thought normal white collar workers with middle age spread would be so preoccupied with dieting and sh!t ???? thought my last place was bad but at least they ate what they wanted, admitted they all hated the gym and just talked about what their newest posh car does, drinking & women !

sooo you would think that being cooped up in a fooking office all week would mean that you then have all weekend to eat and train ....not FCUKING SO ! just sat down for first time today - coz turns out I have 10,000 things to do ffs so my first meal was still at 2 o clock ...my metabolism must be truly ****ed by now after this - very unhappy about it . Managed to sneak an hours cardio in the gym this morning and am going pics later - in between all that - I've got sh!t loads to do ...I need an extra day in the week.

Oh and the car ....catch has gone on the boot - wont shut ....dunno how to fix that one ...just add it to the missing back box ...which still hasnt been fixed ....


----------



## Jem

*LEGS*

so today was superpump sunday as per usual - big legs

however - just wasnt feeling it today ...and was decidely weaker than usual - however, it's to be expected with all the extra stuff I have going on so not too disappointed

Following the usual priority rotation - Started on hams today

*SLDL *4 sets of 12

last 2 sets were 60kgs

*Single standing curls s/set with Lying legs *

4 sets each - all 12 reps

singles to 30kgs

lying to 80kgs

*Leg exts*

4 sets of 12 - last set with 20 rep partials

60kgs I think

*Leg Press*

4 sets

2 plates aside

4 plates aside

6 plates aside

8 plates aside

Last set was for 10 reps and tbh had Jay spotting me and I was losing it ...prob only claim first 5 of these as truly my own - shame but pushed as hard as I could - cant be PBing every week now can I ???

*Walking Lunges* - yes these babies are back LOL

10kg dbells

6 lengths of 15 strides each

[blowing out my @rse to put it bluntly]

I know I am gonna feel this tomorrow

*Calves*

Flex circuits - all 20 reps x 3 sets

Cardio was 30 mins treadmill [we were tired pmsl]

Next week [well from tomorrow] - I am starting on the 20 rep sets - they kill me but have had good hard look and decided that now is the time to start bringing it in slowly - gives me 7 months. Will be dropping all the heavy weights, obviously staying as heavy as poss but not PB making stuff LOL - making sessions more intense...should be ok being as I missing cardio sessions. :thumbup1: ....and the deciding factor in this ??? - trying to fit into a pencil skirt for work .....say no more ...


----------



## Double J

Can't have PB's every week eh and to be fair given everything else that's been happening think you are doing pretty good tbh. I stopped training for about a month due to workload recently as I just didn't have any energy left :cursing:

Working in a large (ish?) office is certainly an interesting experience isn't it? Have worked in several over the years and I won't bore you with the details but I can honestly say I have met some quite extraordinary characters.

Food was certainly always high on the agenda though and it was the norm to either buy cakes or bread and cheese for your colleagues on your birthday. Honestly, you would think some people hadn't eaten for weeks on such occasions. Some of them would literally break into a sprint to try to get near the front of the queue and I have known people going for seconds before some had had firsts :lol: These were the same sort that would sneak back later and help themselves to another load which would go in the fridge and home for tea :ban:

For the first time in ages I am trying to do regular cardio (aside from the power walks to the kebab shop  ) and had a good weekend on that score. Not sure I will ever reach your levels though but better than nothing :whistling:


----------



## Jem

SON OF FRANK said:


> Can't have PB's every week eh and to be fair given everything else that's been happening think you are doing pretty good tbh. I stopped training for about a month due to workload recently as I just didn't have any energy left :cursing:
> 
> Working in a large (ish?) office is certainly an interesting experience isn't it? Have worked in several over the years and I won't bore you with the details but I can honestly say I have met some quite extraordinary characters.
> 
> Food was certainly always high on the agenda though and it was the norm to either buy cakes or bread and cheese for your colleagues on your birthday. Honestly, you would think some people hadn't eaten for weeks on such occasions. Some of them would literally break into a sprint to try to get near the front of the queue and I have known people going for seconds before some had had firsts :lol: These were the same sort that would sneak back later and help themselves to another load which would go in the fridge and home for tea :ban:
> 
> For the first time in ages I am trying to do regular cardio (aside from the power walks to the kebab shop  ) and had a good weekend on that score. Not sure I will ever reach your levels though but better than nothing :whistling:


Oooh so we are upping the ante on the FOWKS [food outing walks] ...get you !!!  ...only managed cardio 3 x this week - better than nothing but whilst am doing ok - getting all training in - it's worrying to think how tired I will be when prepping ! OMG not looking forward to that at all !

Re the cake thing at work - have found that this lot ....are slow to eat the feckin things ...because I have a massive corner desk - the corner is inevitably the place for goodies ....friday was shortbread [tesco finest nonetheless] and doughnuts [custard and jam] ...I went for lunch thinking [and praying] - they would be gone by the time I came back ...they werent ...so I indulged ! Cant wait until they have all finished their feckin dieting competition and actually show very little restraint !

They are strange alright - already got one 'in yer face' dude ...he's gonna feel my wrath some time soon ...I'm reigning it in at the moment, and he goes on holiday in 2 weeks so praying I can keep schtum till then LMAO

Actually - life is a lot more organised now [coz it has to be]...everything runs, not quite like clockwork - but as close to it as I am gonna get [being a muppet  ] ....have already tested the ground on how important it really is for me to start at a designated time ....and been told that it's not rigid LMAO - that gives me 30 mins or so to play with


----------



## Kate1976

Hey miss....sounds like life is uber busy for you as always!!

7 mths will give you a nice slow slide into where you wanna be - OK in my head that sounds rude - wasn't meant to be, think i need to get out more!

You will have no doubt gained muscle lifting the iron that you have been and I am excited to see what you bring for the autumn shows.....plus in UKBFF we don't have to do any [email protected] routine, just quarters and twalks...thank fook eh!

Hey when you get chance fact me about the GP hotel and stuff


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Hey miss....sounds like life is uber busy for you as always!!
> 
> 7 mths will give you a nice slow slide into where you wanna be - OK in my head that sounds rude - wasn't meant to be, think i need to get out more!
> 
> You will have no doubt gained muscle lifting the iron that you have been and I am excited to see what you bring for the autumn shows.....plus in UKBFF we don't have to do any [email protected] routine, just quarters and twalks...thank fook eh!
> 
> Hey when you get chance fact me about the GP hotel and stuff


Manic kate ...I cant cope lol ! ...hard trying to fit everything in but I had a good few months to dedicate solely to the gym and hopefully that has given me some gains ...dont go expecting too much haha ...I try my best - but me and the stage - we're not ideally suited - this much I know...I can only do as best as I can do - good enough for me but prob not good enough for anyone else ! we shall see eh ...life is a fcuker for getting in the way - I dont have that 'do or die' attitude to getting up on stage that I did for that very first show which feels like a million years ago ...and that worries me tbh ....and I worry about who's going to prep me ...and how different it will be this time ...HELL - I'm starting to panic !!!

As for the new rules ...**** knows ...I dunno whether it's good or not - and frankly - I'm just planning on stripping it all down and going up there with what I have - whether they state they want smoother, less muscular ..whatever ...not about the trophy for me - STILL it's not ...dont get me wrong - last place isnt an option I want to consider LMAO ...but if I'm happy with how I look - that's my prize [cheesemeister jemster eh] 

Yep we are deffo on for sharing still ??? that will be coolio with me - and I need to decide whether Im coming to yours on the friday or travelling with jay on the saturday ...dont worry about the room - tis all in hand and that bed is yours xx


----------



## Jem

Tonight was chest ...did the 20 rep sets [as controversial as they are - they are a shake up to my normal routine so will do them for a week or 2]

Sticking with the thrice weekly cardio sessions at the moment so that I have the extra cardio to add in and fall back on when dietary losses become stilted. Also gonna get hold of yet another HR monitor this week and start using this for prep ...might be useful, might not - worth a go though eh


----------



## RACK

Must be the week of the heart rate monitor lol I've broke mine back out. Although found that walking at Pitbull pace is perfect.

Looks like things are going good Em x


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> Yep we are deffo on for sharing still ??? that will be coolio with me - and I need to decide whether Im coming to yours on the friday or travelling with jay on the saturday ...dont worry about the room - tis all in hand and that bed is yours xx


Defo on for sharing miss  Whatever you plan to do miss, I am only 1 hr away so can drive down on the sat morning as well!

Now what to wear ...WHHHHAT to wear ??


----------



## Greyphantom

what time are you ladies planning on getting there? not sure if we can book into the hotel early or not (which would be good) but I should be there roughly 0930 or so depending on the trains...


----------



## Jem

RACK said:


> Must be the week of the heart rate monitor lol I've broke mine back out. Although found that walking at Pitbull pace is perfect.
> 
> Looks like things are going good Em x


*yeah they are J - better than ever - feeling very optimistic which I havent felt for a long while ! think I needed to get me ass back in the real world with real people - just to feel kinda normal again ...although people in offices dont quite pass as normal LOL ...and you're good too - so all is nice and calm at the minute for us both - long may it continue x *



Kate1976 said:


> Defo on for sharing miss  Whatever you plan to do miss, I am only 1 hr away so can drive down on the sat morning as well!
> 
> Now what to wear ...WHHHHAT to wear ??


*Kate - that's good - should text you over the weekend with some more details ...as for clothes - well I'm doing the casual thang - no dressing up for meeee * 

*
*



Greyphantom said:


> what time are you ladies planning on getting there? not sure if we can book into the hotel early or not (which would be good) but I should be there roughly 0930 or so depending on the trains...


not sure D - depends whether I stay at Kate's on friday or travel down on the saturday ...got to see what's happening with work....will keep you updated !


----------



## Fantom

Hey are any of you guys going to the Afterparty at the Grand Prix?? We got some great Djs lined up and all the pros and stars will be there....


----------



## Jem

Fantom said:


> Hey are any of you guys going to the Afterparty at the Grand Prix?? We got some great Djs lined up and all the pros and stars will be there....


Si - I don't think I am - have to travel back to brum sunday night ....we are on the train though so not ruled it out yet ...what time does it go on until ?


----------



## Fantom

Jem said:


> Si - I don't think I am - have to travel back to brum sunday night ....we are on the train though so not ruled it out yet ...what time does it go on until ?


Starts at 10 and finishes at 4am so not too late :lol:

Let me know if you fancy it and ill try sort out some tickets......... :tongue:


----------



## Greyphantom

Cool stuff Em... cannot wait, will be walking like a granny but still looking forward to it...

Fantom - originally was going to have to miss the after party but now can make it... looking forward to it mate...


----------



## Double J

Ouch - 20 rep sets; now that's some serious sh1t right there :lol: Not done them for a looong time myself. Have they caused you much pain since?

By reading this I have realised I have been doing pretty much the same thing for a long time now. It is probably only the fact that I have had several breaks over the last couple of years that has stopped me from grinding to a complete halt progress-wise. Having said that, whilst I am stronger than before I am probably no bigger :cursing:

Might have just stumbled upon something there :confused1:

Hope all things office-based are going well


----------



## Jem

Fantom said:


> Starts at 10 and finishes at 4am so not too late :lol:
> 
> Let me know if you fancy it and ill try sort out some tickets......... :tongue:


Hmmm hahaha ok will give you a shout if am going to make it - cheers Si 



Greyphantom said:


> Cool stuff Em... cannot wait, will be walking like a granny but still looking forward to it...
> 
> Aw hah poor old fooker
> 
> Fantom - originally was going to have to miss the after party but now can make it... looking forward to it mate...





SON OF FRANK said:


> Ouch - 20 rep sets; now that's some serious sh1t right there :lol: Not done them for a looong time myself. Have they caused you much pain since?
> 
> By reading this I have realised I have been doing pretty much the same thing for a long time now. It is probably only the fact that I have had several breaks over the last couple of years that has stopped me from grinding to a complete halt progress-wise. Having said that, whilst I am stronger than before I am probably no bigger :cursing:
> 
> Might have just stumbled upon something there :confused1:
> 
> Hope all things office-based are going well


not much more than usual - just hard to get back into doing ....I HATE it lmao ...well there you go SOF - shake it up and see what happens !

Office is good - week has flown by - cant believe is friday tomorrow

Monday - suited and booted with addition of my favourite silk fuschia leopard print scarf round neck, running late so took porridge to work and scoffed it just before I started. Come 8.30 I'm all smug, tum full and sat at my desk speaking to the big cheese ..

thought he gave me an odd look - but carried on regardless

...went into server room and looked down ...BIG FAT SPLODGE OF CHOC PROTEIN PORRIDGE DOWN SCARF FPMSL ...it looked like baby sick ...  ...god knows what he thought ....

Weds - Reversed the car into the wall in the car park

It's ok though lmao - not a scratch on it

Today

Ate toffees that chomper martin brought in - here on in known as the rooster ...he put them all on my desk ffs ...

All quiet otherwise


----------



## Greyphantom

LMAO baby vomit scarf... all the rage so I hear...  and less of the old there girl dear... :tongue:


----------



## RACK

HAHAHAHA!!! Loving the protein on scarf bit


----------



## XXXCatwomanXXX

Great journal, Jem.

You are absolutely stunning, a delectable, lovely and lust-worthy bit of kit that, no doubt, many here fancy like mad.

I can't be ****d with the subtle 'going around the houses' routine, suffice to say I'd run your socks through a mangle given half a chance as an entrée to 'Jems gym shoes soup'.

Best wishes with your comps, gun running, and whatever else you might have on the go.

As you were.


----------



## Jem

XXXCatwomanXXX said:


> Great journal, Jem.
> 
> You are absolutely stunning, a delectable, lovely and lust-worthy bit of kit that, no doubt, many here fancy like mad.
> 
> I can't be ****d with the subtle 'going around the houses' routine, suffice to say I'd run your socks through a mangle given half a chance as an entrée to 'Jems gym shoes soup'.
> 
> Best wishes with your comps, gun running, and whatever else you might have on the go.
> 
> As you were.


Erm what LMAO !!!


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> LMAO baby vomit scarf... all the rage so I hear...  and less of the old there girl dear... :tongue:





RACK said:


> HAHAHAHA!!! Loving the protein on scarf bit


PMSL - it wasnt funny at the time ...

well been away for a bit - erm same old same old not a lot to report ........gym wise anyway .......


----------



## Jem

bit of an update being as I have been very neglectful of late - going into 4th week of new job and all is going smoothly there - no major **** ups which is nice ! ...and erm - well - sort of left the world of singledom behind for a bit as well ...early days - and Im a cynic - but it's very sweet at the moment !

He has been a good friend for a long long time - true what they say then ;-) ....although he didnt ever deny wanting more than friendship - I was just stubborn.

Me being me - I'm still seeing all the disadvantages to not being single [like having to tidy the house all the time when I just want to relax pmsl] ...but it does have lots of pluses...like cuddles !

so work and home life is good - I am of course still training hard - all is good there. Start prepping on april 1st which gives me just over 20 weeks so should be plenty of time.

Only problem now is the holiday thing - kids are away for 2 weeks with their dad so august would have been ideal for me to bugger off - but I cant seriously go whilst prepping - so we are thinking October - once the comp is out of the way ...which does mean a long haul probably ?

anyway - I am a very happy lady at the moment


----------



## Double J

Welcome back 

Smart move getting a new bloke just before Valentines Day eh? :lol:

Wish I had the discipline to even contemplate 20 weeks of prep (not that I would ever step on stage) I really do and kudos to people like you that have the discipline to do it. Having said that my training is going better than it has for several months and I am doing some regular cardio so could be worse, for sure. Popping over to the Canaries next week which may help explain that though :whistling:

Did anything come of the Jaguar job?


----------



## Jem

SON OF FRANK said:


> Welcome back
> 
> Smart move getting a new bloke just before Valentines Day eh? :lol:
> 
> Wish I had the discipline to even contemplate 20 weeks of prep (not that I would ever step on stage) I really do and kudos to people like you that have the discipline to do it. Having said that my training is going better than it has for several months and I am doing some regular cardio so could be worse, for sure. Popping over to the Canaries next week which may help explain that though :whistling:
> 
> Did anything come of the Jaguar job?


well ....SOF I just told him to sod off tonight so erm - wasnt really the smartest of moves LMAO !

Didnt hear anything more on the jag job no - loving where I am though - money is naff but people are nice and that makes the job worth doing !

Glad to hear your cardio is going well !!!

Re the prep - well was up in the air a touch being with him as he wanted to go on holiday in august and I was thinking I should give it a proper chance instead of being obsessed with this whole lark ....however ....it will always win in the end - makes life a whole lot easier - and men just stress me out !

Hope you have a great holiday !


----------



## Beklet

Lol 6 hours between bliss and fvck off PMSL!!! What did he do?


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> Lol 6 hours between bliss and fvck off PMSL!!! What did he do?


LMFAO ! it's true ! he ****ed about bex - asked if he could come round today and I said yes - 2 hours later - still not shown [flurry of texts and phone calls from him with various excuses including losing the car keys down the sofa] ...gave him benefit of the doubt so when he said he was in the car on and on way - I was waiting ....he lives 4 miles down the road...30 mins later he still wasnt here .....so I told him to get lost ....then he sent me some pathetic text about how he had been stressing about getting to mine and now had a nose bleed...fook knows what that's all about LMAO

Anyway - I havent got time for that sort of **** ! xx


----------



## chrisj22

Still madness in Jems World then!? 

Hope all is good dude. I'm hardly on here anymore - busy man me.

Hope you sort your sh1t out with the fella. It seems you attract odd lads Em! :lol:


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> Still madness in Jems World then!?
> 
> Hope all is good dude. I'm hardly on here anymore - busy man me.
> 
> Hope you sort your sh1t out with the fella. It seems you attract odd lads Em! :lol:


Aaaaw chris haha - I know - none of us are on here anymore ! shame really isnt it  ....glad you popped in though ! As for the dramas - I think I make them meself - claire told me that - whenever its quiet ...I choose a stupid man !

...I think I just have horrific taste in men ...I mean really horrific taste ! I've been a bloody good friend to him for a long time as well - I warned him this would mess things up ...and everyone told me I was stupid for giving him the time of day - but I saw a better side than most and chose to try and trust him. Oh he thinks this will be sorted out - he does this all the time to other burds - but then - I wasnt just any other bird ...I was one, if not his closest friend and confidante ...I can spare him but he will struggle seeing me train with his other best pal everyday.

What are you up to these days then ? erm not got the missus pregnant again have you pmsl !


----------



## chrisj22

PMSL!!

No, no more kiddies for me for a long time. It's best just leaving her alone now really. We've bought these things called TV's where you can sit down and watch soaps and stuff, it's ace! Saves us from mischief now 

I got myself a new job, nothing great, always keeping my options open etc, but its cash eh?

I'm sure you'll sort your sh1t out with him Em. As you say, its a toughy being really good mates with someone then taking it into a proper relationship. I've never done it, but always wondered that if things went sour would the friendship be totally gone??

Anyway, best of luck mate. I'll follow your prep journey when it starts.

Chris


----------



## RACK

I was going to put something but I'm too busy chuckling at the "run your socks through a mangle" line!!!!

And I thought my "I'd like to cook my pasta with your thong!" was a bad line hahahahahaha


----------



## Greyphantom

wow Em, just like a soap opera... good to see that the training is on track though...


----------



## Double J

Oops I spoke too soon then :whistling:

Anyway its quite clear from your posts that you have your eye on someone else. Come on, admit it............ Chomper Martin LMAO

The trip to fuerteventura is as much a mission of mercy as a holiday tbh [taking my mum to give her a much needed break from caring for her husband] and only going for 4 days but taking my daughter too so I am sure we will have a good time 

Oh and yes if you are enjoying where you are are (work-wise) that counts for a lot; money isn't everything!???


----------



## Nickthegreek

How long are u in the gym ?


----------



## Jem

chrisj22 said:


> PMSL!!
> 
> No, no more kiddies for me for a long time. It's best just leaving her alone now really. We've bought these things called TV's where you can sit down and watch soaps and stuff, it's ace! Saves us from mischief now
> 
> I got myself a new job, nothing great, always keeping my options open etc, but its cash eh?
> 
> I'm sure you'll sort your sh1t out with him Em. As you say, its a toughy being really good mates with someone then taking it into a proper relationship. I've never done it, but always wondered that if things went sour would the friendship be totally gone??
> 
> Anyway, best of luck mate. I'll follow your prep journey when it starts.
> 
> Chris


aw cheers chris - hate TV personally - just background interference for me - there is never owt decent on ! ...yes do please follow prep - would be lost without this journal when dieting tbh ;-) .....yes cash is a must unfortunately - nice to have some form of cash flow again haha - hope the job goes well for you !

as for him - well - I'm ignoring the pathetic self-indulgent texts and face book updates - he needs to man up and fight for what he wants instead of rolling over like a pussy !

Far as I'm concerned - friendship is done and dusted - he fcuked that up well and truly LMAO - I'm not very forgiving when pushed to my limits - he got beaten up in the gym car park last month by a good friend for taking the **** with them ...so it's nothing new, he loses friends easily - I was just more tolerant.



RACK said:


> I was going to put something but I'm too busy chuckling at the "run your socks through a mangle" line!!!!
> 
> And I thought my "I'd like to cook my pasta with your thong!" was a bad line hahahahahaha


J - I'm still trying to work it out .......LOL



Greyphantom said:


> wow Em, just like a soap opera... good to see that the training is on track though...


hmmph haha - I dont mean it to be honest ! ;-0 see you soon anyway - not long now !

training is really good actually D - even more focused than I was now I dont have to try and fit something else into my schedule !


----------



## Jem

SON OF FRANK said:


> Oops I spoke too soon then :whistling:
> 
> Anyway its quite clear from your posts that you have your eye on someone else. Come on, admit it............ Chomper Martin LMAO
> 
> *Hahaha - ooh he is sooo funny though SOF - he does make me chuckle - every day about 2pm I start singing "strangers in the night" ...and he joins in pmsl ...I have a soft spot for the noisy old fecker [i'd like to add this is not sexual chocolate lmao] ...*
> 
> The trip to fuerteventura is as much a mission of mercy as a holiday tbh [taking my mum to give her a much needed break from caring for her husband] and only going for 4 days but taking my daughter too so I am sure we will have a good time
> 
> *Aw hope they both enjoy it then - take some pics and post them here ! *
> 
> Oh and yes if you are enjoying where you are are (work-wise) that counts for a lot; money isn't everything!???


no it isnt ! I do like it as it goes - nice to be in a good routine re food as well - they are all on this slimmers world fooking sh!t dieting challenge thing so there is no crap in the office ! I am managing to sneak shakes in a coffee cup so no one fecking knows - cant stand the daft questions...gets the protein in and on time !



Nickthegreek said:


> How long are u in the gym ?


erm train prob for an hour on non-cardio nights - that's with plate changing etc as training partner obviously lifts helluva lot more than moi. 5 day split.


----------



## Double J

Post pics on here? Erm there's a very good reason my profile pic is from the neck down..... :whistling:


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Jem hows it going? still keeping the training up? no more eastender type situations?


----------



## Jem

LOL @SOF ! dont be so hard on yourself !

Grey - there is a reason I havent been posting FPMSL ....eastenders ...erm yep - it's about as dramatic as that - will tell you at the GP when we meet up hun - it's not for public reading pmsl !

training is all good - diet is now completely clean 'cept for the odd cheat meal once per week - 3rd week now - still has carbs in it - just upped the protein and dropped 7 lbs so is nice ! cant believe it's dropped off so nicely without toooo much effort - fooking typical that when I stress to feck about it - it wont shift !

Sessions are higher intensity at the min and reps are at 15 - cardio is around 3-4 times per week and range from 30-60 mins per session ...and I hope to keep it that way until it is desperately needed as a tool towards end of prep - which is good so long as the old bod plays ball and the metabolism is firing up through regular eating

Hope all is well with you and your op etc - bet you're getting nervous now eh ;-)


----------



## Greyphantom

looking forward to it pretty lady... take care and speak soon...


----------



## Rob68

Went to see shaun ryder in concert satday night kidda............

Got there, there was a notice on front door `gig cancelled due to ill health` ffs ....

only checked a couple of hours earlier on internet and it didnt say owt 

bet ya glad i didnt get you a ticket for this gig :laugh:

Im off concerts now:cursing:

apart from july when i go to see the courteeners in delamere forest :thumb: :thumb :

Rob x


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> Went to see shaun ryder in concert satday night kidda............
> 
> Got there, there was a notice on front door `gig cancelled due to ill health` ffs ....
> 
> only checked a couple of hours earlier on internet and it didnt say owt
> 
> bet ya glad i didnt get you a ticket for this gig :laugh:
> 
> Im off concerts now:cursing:
> 
> apart from july when i go to see the courteeners in delamere forest :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Rob x


GET A ROOM


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> GET A ROOM


Lmfao where did you pop up from pelly? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> Lmfao where did you pop up from pelly? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


heheheheheh.........just surfaced after a mental weekend.....


----------



## Rob68

Hope everythings all good in your life now thomas :rockon:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> Hope everythings all good in your life now thomas :rockon:


cheers dude...fine and dandy


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> looking forward to it pretty lady... take care and speak soon...


Oh we shall ! be good to have a chin waggle !



RJ68 said:


> Went to see shaun ryder in concert satday night kidda............
> 
> Got there, there was a notice on front door `gig cancelled due to ill health` ffs ....
> 
> only checked a couple of hours earlier on internet and it didnt say owt
> 
> bet ya glad i didnt get you a ticket for this gig :laugh:
> 
> Im off concerts now:cursing:
> 
> apart from july when i go to see the courteeners in delamere forest :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Rob x


HAHAHHAHAHAHHHAHHA that's hilarious ....serves you fooking right for keeping schtum about it then doesnt it ! I dont even know where delamere forest is - but it's july and everyone knows july is for holidays not concerts rob ...still - buy me a ticket !!!!! xxx



Pelayo said:


> GET A ROOM


He cant even remember to buy my tickets for gigs - bob hope and no hope of him getting a room - be like the back of a transit van or something FPMSL x


----------



## 3752

hey bird thought i would drop in and see how you was doing....all good i see...


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> hey bird thought i would drop in and see how you was doing....all good i see...


Hi Paul  yeah am good thanks ! just trying to fit everything in is a mission - hope you are well too !

Sooooo - not updated for a while - started eating a pre-prep diet haha - diet starts on April 1st so am getting in the mode now so it wont be such a shock ! having a nice long run into it and have already decided that I wont be going on holiday this year for the sake of the september show so I am committed to it now. Kids are going away for a fortnight towards end of my prep so they arent missing out - this was something I was very aware of last year and I prob would not have got back on stage if it meant them missing a holiday this year as well - however, I now have no excuse.

Meals are 5-6 per day - 2 of which are shakes with either almonds or peanut butter [will be cutting peanut butter out when prepping this time I think though]

every day is looking like this at the minute - very simple and very samie but its routine I need !

Oats x 50g upon waking with a pro dessert mixed in

shake with peanut butter

chicken/turkey or fish salad for lunch - lots of gherkins and olives

pre wo - 2 whole eggs and 5 egg whites with 25g cheese, spinach and onion - at this point I allow myself 2 slices of wholemeal bread

post wo - pro pep 1 scoop in water

pro dessert

At this juncture - I am just looking to drop a steady 1-2 lbs per week before kicking it off prep stylie - weigh in tomorrow morning so fingers crossed. No one doing anything for me either - I'm just used to my body now and listening to it - giving it carbs when it really demands them.

Had my first real week off weights as well !!! really it was because Jay has a glass back and been off work, laid up in bed - but tbh I think it has done me good  ...been there every night very late due to not wanting to socialise pmsl - just got in there done my 45 mins cardio on cross trainer and come out again.

First night off everything in god knows how long tonight - housework calls LMAO ! Hope everyone is good anyway xx


----------



## 3752

i am good thanks Emma, not competing this year is killing me in a way but all will be worth it next year.... 

keep the hard work up girl....


----------



## Jem

Pscarb said:


> i am good thanks Emma, not competing this year is killing me in a way but all will be worth it next year....
> 
> keep the hard work up girl....


I know exactly what you mean - even putting it off till sept is hard for me so cant quite imagine how hard it is for you ! and yes - the year off should be awesome for you - will be brilliant to see the end results.

ooh and I think you know - I'm not stopping anytime soon - no matter what sh!te gets thrown my way


----------



## Jem

so very quiet on here these days - I barely recognise any posters anymore...shame but being as my journal is so big here I might as well keep going before contemplating moving to the 'other' site where I suspect everyone else is now haha ! I've joined - just dont see much to comment on 

today was first day of weights in a week !!! have done a week of pure cardio and cant remember the last time I had more than 2 days in row off training so knowing my luck I will prob pick up an injury pmsl ...

Weighed in on sat morning ...scales read the same - not too @rsed as I know how my body is - it sometimes does this - sure next week will show drop. Fact is - clothes are slightly looser so it's happening if only slightly.

Have decided to have cheat on sunday now so far as life allows - dont like it on a saturday as sunday brings more temptations [esp when training partner brings you treats in that 'you have to at least try'...on a sunday morning LMAO - peanut puffs were consumed today *sigh*

Satdi night went out for an awesome chinese banquet - had 2 plates of chicken and beef then some pudding - I am now converted to chinese food - no carb bloat like I normally get when I just stay home and eat chocolate for cheat meal! I will make the effort to go out for a meal for the whole of this prep I think - it's far more satiating 

As leg training has been switched up now (no quad training - they are too big [and from what I can gather from feds] ..surplus to requirements in new figure rules) ...just hams and glutes are being done. Yes this means lunges [devil's creation] and girlie donkey kicks amongst other stuff...am expecting some size to disappear from there soon - that old adage of 'dont use it you lose it' - will hopefully apply !!

training partner returned today after back injury and his week off - so we did a really pleasing full body session [except delts which we are doing tomorrow] to get back into the swing of things.

Have got a new bicep machine that was copied from some creation in a kuwait gym that the pros use ...and it's really quite nice - burns like a mofo.

bis/tris/wgpds then some chest

all good stuff

his var is kicking in now - I'm free of chemicals for the time being - but we are back to it from monday - bring it on ! X


----------



## scobielad

Still tracking your progress Jem....and I'm not defecting to this 'other site'. You are one of the big posters on this site....don't even think about moving out on US!!!

Glad to see your still on the band wagon...pitty about your quads...they are bloody awesome...maybe work around them on your glutes..calves etc and you will no doubt still look awesome...too big...no way....they rock!!

When is your next comp?


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Jem, good to see its going quite well... chemical free means natty scum doesnt it??  

I am on the other side but here too... I love Chinese though, could eat it every day... hmmmm


----------



## RACK

Sounds like all is going good Em.

Loving the "Back on monday" bit hahahaha


----------



## Jem

scobielad said:


> Still tracking your progress Jem....and I'm not defecting to this 'other site'. You are one of the big posters on this site....don't even think about moving out on US!!!
> 
> Glad to see your still on the band wagon...pitty about your quads...they are bloody awesome...maybe work around them on your glutes..calves etc and you will no doubt still look awesome...too big...no way....they rock!!
> 
> When is your next comp?


alright scobie - hmmm every bugger else has lol - cant be assed going on another forum tbh...dont have time anyway so Im here 

as for quads - well looking at last years pics as objectively as I now can - I can see that they were out of proportion with top half and whilst shoulders are bigger this year - they will always dominate - as training partner says - I was all quads and teeth up there with very little else - something I dont care to replicate this year pmsl !

and in real world terms - practically speaking as in office world - yeah they are too big, I dont want big leggies - I wanna wear pencil skirts with ease lol dont wanna feel like a sumo amongst the skinnies .... and tell me they can spot the difference between fat and muscle ...they cant - all they see is BIG hahaha - this does not please me !

comp is september... 19th I think so I have a nice long run to it - and prep will be just that - slow and steady - I just need to have the persistence to not feel the need to rush things along and make do with diet and smaller amounts of cardio ...we all want results IMMEDIATELY ...Im not the most patient of people hahah

cheers for popping in 



Greyphantom said:


> Hey Jem, good to see its going quite well... chemical free means natty scum doesnt it??
> 
> I am on the other side but here too... I love Chinese though, could eat it every day... hmmmm


yes natty scum indeedy - needed though ! came off winstrol and not loving the after affects tbh - bad headaches every day which I can only contribute to that ??? that's all so far ...am hoping I dont get spots ...have heard it happens. Dont really rate it mind - prefer var so prob wont do it again.

chinese - OMG - have not stopped talking about it and someone wants to take me to an even better one next week - talk about blackmail - who says the way to a "man's" heart is through his stomach eh ? LMFAO 



RACK said:


> Sounds like all is going good Em.
> 
> Loving the "Back on monday" bit hahahaha


Tis J aye  making the most of training before all strength dips a touch - doing 2 weeks of 12 reps again after a month of 20 and 15s. Then april 1st is diet time ...

Nice session tonight - good delts session and feeling the burn - no cardio

wont bother typing it up - all a bit samie really

incline press/hammer strength/rears and side delt machine - now burning - will be murder trying to straighten hair in the morning pmsl x


----------



## defdaz

With you on the not typing it up thing Em :thumb: I used to be apathetic but now I can't be ar5ed.

Everything seems nice and serene in Jemland at the moment... how long will that last!? Or is it the swan effect... calm on the surface but underneath paddling like feck!?!


----------



## Jem

defdaz said:


> With you on the not typing it up thing Em :thumb: I used to be apathetic but now I can't be ar5ed.
> 
> Everything seems nice and serene in Jemland at the moment... how long will that last!? Or is it the swan effect... calm on the surface but underneath paddling like feck!?!


as I said to grey - I will tell you at the GP - dazzle you wouldnt believe it if I told you ....put it this way - I'm a stalwart fine upstanding citizen but I now have serious issues I need to take up with certain members of law enforcement !!! I cant believe some people - honestly - I'm in shock :-O

yeah - paddling like fcuk FPMSL ...

calmer this week - but it's monday LOL

Forever the swan me eh LMAO


----------



## Greyphantom

I have issues with winny too Jem, doesnt like me at all... var though, mmmmm var *drool*...


----------



## Beklet

Lol I have to do lunges and kicky stuff and step ups and horrible horrible girly crap, though I am now allowed to do squats with a bar - wooooo!!!

Mine is for balance and sorting out weak areas - don't even get me on the side plank with one arm cable row combo :lol:


----------



## Jem

well I dont fancy that much bex - sounds horrid !

oooh not a lot to say - I'm tired and I'm hungry hungry hungry ...have reverted back to prep days of buying people everything that I myself want to eat ffs - then torturing myself watching them consume it ...I'm a feeder - it's official 

trained bis tonight - let jay loose on the boys and I did mine mostly on my own until last exercise where he jumped in - biceps dont inspire me at all - bore the fooking sh!te out of me actually

did 30 mins cross trainer after

hungry.com

x


----------



## XJPX

Aww hungry.com is bk ey  , I'm glad I'm not the only one tht thinks bicep curls r a waste of space  , how's everythin else going  ? X


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> Aww hungry.com is bk ey  , I'm glad I'm not the only one tht thinks bicep curls r a waste of space  , how's everythin else going  ? X


alright jbomb how goes it ? ...aye hunger is back which can only be a good thing being as I'm eating 6 times a day  - least I know metabolism is working ! all is ok - soooo bored with cardio now - have never done so little, again I dont think this is a bad thing, think I am getting in tune with how my own body works now so will play it by ear and see how it goes.

Life is buuuuusy - working overtime at moment - gotta earn the pennies ..knackered tonight so will not be long before I hit the pillow!

How are you ? when you starting prep ? and is the missus still doing her show this year ? details J details  x


----------



## Greyphantom

good to hear its all going well Jem... being in tune with your body can only be a good thing and it pays dividends... see you soon... not many sleeps to go till the GP now... which reminds me I have to get some sort of meeting point for every one organised...


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> alright jbomb how goes it ? ...aye hunger is back which can only be a good thing being as I'm eating 6 times a day  - least I know metabolism is working ! all is ok - soooo bored with cardio now - have never done so little, again I dont think this is a bad thing, think I am getting in tune with how my own body works now so will play it by ear and see how it goes.
> 
> Life is buuuuusy - working overtime at moment - gotta earn the pennies ..knackered tonight so will not be long before I hit the pillow!
> 
> How are you ? when you starting prep ? and is the missus still doing her show this year ? details J details  x


Aww all sounds gd apart from the working overtime bit  thts no fun haha. I'm all ok, prep starts in june agesss away  , wanna do it now lol. Shee won't compete this year...she has dun awesome so far in diet but jus now shown once she has got reali lean tht she isn't carrying quite enuff muscle for her to feel confident onstage. Needs one more offseason to realli nail it then next year for sure. Are u going to watch th GP  x


----------



## Double J

Glad all seems to be well, albeit after some seeeeeerious sh1te by the sounds of it :whistling: Hope it's sorted.

Had a bit of sunshine but to be honest trip was far too short (not my choice) and was knackered when I got back. Am going back at the end of the month though for a week so should be able to unwind properly. Might even get a tan 

Did take quite a few photos but as I was using my phone for them, thus being on the wrong (make that right :laugh side of the camera, so much as I would love to, I am unable to post a pic :tongue:

See you have cut your cardio right down but bet you are still doing more than me; not had a takeaway for ages :cursing: Well, I did have one but drove there to collect it :lol:

Not been on here much at all recently and wondered where everyone had gone, until yesterday when I found out about the new site that seems to have taken a lot of traffic away from here (by a lot of members anyway). Am seriously thinking of starting a journal but not sure whether to start it on here or over there? :confused1:

Sounds like the job is still going well and overtime too eh? Must be rolling in it :lol:


----------



## Jem

Greyphantom said:


> good to hear its all going well Jem... being in tune with your body can only be a good thing and it pays dividends... see you soon... not many sleeps to go till the GP now... which reminds me I have to get some sort of meeting point for every one organised...


.....yawn - how many times have you said that re arrangements D LOL ....I will see you there whatever the score anyway x



XJPX said:


> Aww all sounds gd apart from the working overtime bit  thts no fun haha. I'm all ok, prep starts in june agesss away  , wanna do it now lol. Shee won't compete this year...she has dun awesome so far in diet but jus now shown once she has got reali lean tht she isn't carrying quite enuff muscle for her to feel confident onstage. Needs one more offseason to realli nail it then next year for sure. Are u going to watch th GP  x


yeah best to wait then - if she's owt like you then nowt but 1st will do so I dont blame her ...june will be here before you know it - cant wait to see how you look this year - we're all doing well arent we haha - gotta love this game for watching pals progress. I am going GP - when you there J ? see you then babe x



SON OF FRANK said:


> Glad all seems to be well, albeit after some seeeeeerious sh1te by the sounds of it :whistling: Hope it's sorted.
> 
> Had a bit of sunshine but to be honest trip was far too short (not my choice) and was knackered when I got back. Am going back at the end of the month though for a week so should be able to unwind properly. Might even get a tan
> 
> Did take quite a few photos but as I was using my phone for them, thus being on the wrong (make that right :laugh side of the camera, so much as I would love to, I am unable to post a pic :tongue:
> 
> See you have cut your cardio right down but bet you are still doing more than me; not had a takeaway for ages :cursing: Well, I did have one but drove there to collect it :lol:
> 
> Not been on here much at all recently and wondered where everyone had gone, until yesterday when I found out about the new site that seems to have taken a lot of traffic away from here (by a lot of members anyway). Am seriously thinking of starting a journal but not sure whether to start it on here or over there? :confused1:
> 
> Sounds like the job is still going well and overtime too eh? Must be rolling in it :lol:


PMSL yeah yeah couldve guessed that one SOF - with you on the site disappearing thing - and I just cant get into habit of posting elsewhere so dont think I will ....it would be a whole new thing of posting pics etc and tbh - I dont need to anymore - I have my 2 trusted people who see me everyday now and they know how I am changing however slight so really I dont even have a need for this journal anymore - I wouldnt implement any changes that most people would suggest on here anyway as we have a method that works so if it aint broke and all that !

Heart seems to be lacking on this site now - shame - just read some new posts from a lady that joined the other night and the thread was turned into a pole dancing convo ...sad - it would appear women cant come here for advice anymore anyway.

Nah far from rolling in it - being off work caused lots of debts to build so I am slowly making my way back to normal state - job is not as well paid as my last one and Im spending over £50 week on petrol which I REALLY REALLY BEGRUDGE - p!ss take !

Wherever your journal is - let me know and I will pop in 

trained back tonight - nice session

training has been tweaked to concentrate on areas I think need most work

so:

back is purely on lats at the moment

shoulders - the whole schizzle as they cant be big enough lol

legs - lunges and glute busters only some SLDL

chest - the whole shebang because I just love it

arms - not ****d with bis - doing them but hate it

tris - same as ever - always can do with improvement

No abs training - will start bit closer to comp but they are there under fat


----------



## Double J

Sad state of affairs if new female members are treated like that, hope it changes as I do like this site and it's just about the only internet site I enjoy posting on. I set up a facebook account and just checked it to see that my last update on there was 3 August 2010; says it all - LMAO.

Bloody hell, £50 pw on petrol; what do you drive a hummer  . Seriously though, fuel costs are a joke nowadays; I borrowed a mates Mercedes the other day for a few days and he forgot to tell me the fuel guage was faulty so when it was reading half full it actually meant it was empty!! Naturally I ground to a halt on the way to work cursing my luck; it happened just as I was pulling away at a busy set of 4 way traffic lights :cursing: Anyway, I walked home to get a plastic can and managed to get £7.23 of basic 4 star in it - couldn't believe it; last time I filled one of them it cost about £2.50 I think. In Fuerteventura it is about 85p a litre and it costs 30 Euros a year for rubbish collection, no gas needed and about 30 Euros a month for electric. Would love to move over there if I could afford to and hope to one day *crosses fingers*

Yes I will let you know if I do proceed with said journal. Am going to run some test I think and if I do I want to document it and hopefully get advice etc.

Ah well, off to the gym now - chest session awaits


----------



## Greyphantom

LOL yeah I know Jem... but this time I am serious (in best Arnie accent)... 

re the heart going out of the board, it comes and goes, very cyclical these things... some find a new toy and others just take a break but more often than not we all come back...  course sometimes its due to the influx of silly members who denegrate things to the point where some members cannot get a serious answer to serious questions so people just get fed up with yahoos and leave for a bit to give them time to sod off


----------



## Slight of hand

Hey Jem

Just passing through.....waving........!


----------



## Jem

Helllllo Slight my Man - how are you eh ? and what are you doing round these sides LMAO ???

@ D - sorry I missed you at GP hun ....how did you find it ???


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey Jem, was ok, has some weak points but over all pretty good and sooo much potential... cant wait till next year... when did you get there? I think I have an old number too... as I did text but didnt hear back...


----------



## RACK

Jem, you going to the expo at the NEC?


----------



## CharlieC25

Hello sexy legs - how is one?  I'm back after popping the sprog, new diet, new training and new journal, we can once again put the world to rights on here  xx


----------



## Irish Beast

I think she has died!

Hows things toon girl?


----------



## MissBC

Hey missy whats happening, you have been very quiet of late? x


----------



## Greyphantom

Yeah I was thinking the same thing... Jem speak to us... you still got my mobile number right??


----------



## Tombo

Hmm.... any update?


----------



## roberto89

guess who's back


----------



## Robsta

She's too busy changing her status on fcuking Facebook ever 10 seconds to bother with mere mortals on uk-m anymore.


----------



## Jem

shurrup rob hahaha ...thought would pop in ;-) xxx


----------



## Robsta

Ahhhh, legs eleven returns x


----------



## Greyphantom

Hahaha legs eleven... so you back for good Jem or just slumming it for a day or two? 

not long now, few more weeks and its all on baby...


----------



## Gorgeous_George

Robsta said:


> She's too busy changing her status on fcuking Facebook ever 10 seconds to bother with mere mortals on uk-m anymore.


Haha sounds like 99% of birds i know


----------



## 2004mark

A while since I saw this journal in the new posts section. Hope you're well Jem!


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> shurrup rob hahaha ...thought would pop in ;-) xxx


I popped in to see if you'd popped in  xx


----------



## Robsta

Hi Lin. I have to say, how you transformed your physique is superb. Well done mate.


----------



## Linny

Robsta said:


> Hi Lin. I have to say, how you transformed your physique is superb. Well done mate.


Thanx Robsta


----------



## Robsta

You're more than welcome, you really do deserve all the praise you get


----------



## biglbs

Jem said:


> .....yawn - how many times have you said that re arrangements D LOL ....I will see you there whatever the score anyway x
> 
> yeah best to wait then - if she's owt like you then nowt but 1st will do so I dont blame her ...june will be here before you know it - cant wait to see how you look this year - we're all doing well arent we haha - gotta love this game for watching pals progress. I am going GP - when you there J ? see you then babe x
> 
> PMSL yeah yeah couldve guessed that one SOF - with you on the site disappearing thing - and I just cant get into habit of posting elsewhere so dont think I will ....it would be a whole new thing of posting pics etc and tbh - I dont need to anymore - I have my 2 trusted people who see me everyday now and they know how I am changing however slight so really I dont even have a need for this journal anymore - I wouldnt implement any changes that most people would suggest on here anyway as we have a method that works so if it aint broke and all that !
> 
> Heart seems to be lacking on this site now - shame - just read some new posts from a lady that joined the other night and the thread was turned into a pole dancing convo ...sad - it would appear women cant come here for advice anymore anyway.
> 
> Nah far from rolling in it - being off work caused lots of debts to build so I am slowly making my way back to normal state - job is not as well paid as my last one and Im spending over £50 week on petrol which I REALLY REALLY BEGRUDGE - p!ss take !
> 
> Wherever your journal is - let me know and I will pop in
> 
> trained back tonight - nice session
> 
> training has been tweaked to concentrate on areas I think need most work
> 
> so:
> 
> back is purely on lats at the moment
> 
> shoulders - the whole schizzle as they cant be big enough lol
> 
> legs - lunges and glute busters only some SLDL
> 
> chest - the whole shebang because I just love it
> 
> arms - not ****d with bis - doing them but hate it
> 
> tris - same as ever - always can do with improvement
> 
> No abs training - will start bit closer to comp but they are there under fat


You know what?Losing your quality of thread is such a shame,i have read a lot of it and well done,would be great to see this back ,so i sub in hope!


----------



## jimmy79

hi jem your looking great!

jimmy xx


----------



## leafman

Ah your gone 

Leafy


----------

